# Transitioning without BC'ing Support Thread



## Smiley79

I'd like to start off by saying that I was looking to see if this already existed and the only I found was back in 2007 so that's why I started this one.  I wonder if anyone is either thinking about doing this or attempting to this and it would be nice to have a little thread of our own to share ideas, trials and triumphs with this tricky process.  And let's not mention new growth and two different textures we're going to have to deal with.  And anyone who has done it successfully, PLEASE do share your stories and regimens.  Happy Hair Growth!

PS) A little about my hair journey.  I Big Chopped in early May '09 and relaxed the hair so I could rock the Rihanna/Keri Hilson styles.  Soon after this, I quickly saw the benefits of having cut my hair and starting from scratch, BUT I totally regretted relaxing it after the BC.  In addition, I have gradually gotten the hang of managing my new growth and I've also succeeded at finding a regimen that best suits my hair.  So, you can imagine how much I wish that all the hair in the pic below was a fulll head of natural hair, and thus it lead me to wanting to *at least try *transitioning without having to BC again.  Hope I succeed, but at least I'll have given it a shot.

Update 2014: I did a second big chop and am on a natural hair journey that i love even more this time around!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Joining!yep:


----------



## Smiley79

Oh great!!!


----------



## songbyrd517

Been doing it for a while now... I'm in!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Yes, Yes, Yes! Very timely.


----------



## Cali*Rocks

I would like to join! I have been transitioning for 22 months!


----------



## Smiley79

I'm at 24 weeks so far.


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm transitioning to texlaxed.  Can I still be down?


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome on board girl!!! It's all in the name of transitioning.  I'm sure the support will be beneficial.


----------



## Tanji

I am in!  Currently at week 27.  I'm in braids right now.  Its been six weeks and I plan on taking them out in two weeks or so.  After that I plan on conditioning, conditioning and conditioning.  I'm back on my vitamin regimen and protein shakes.  I will have someone cut my ends and slowly trim away.  I don't plan on a big chop.  

Thanks for starting this thread.  It will help me a lot.  Hopefully, I'll be able to help others too.  Love it!


----------



## Smiley79

Well great feedback so far. Feel free to share product recommendations as well.


----------



## natalie20121

Count me in!!! Been transitioning since June. I'm using BKT's to help me along.


----------



## jaded_faerie

2 days shy of 1 year!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Hey yall! I just wanted to pop in and say I'm living proof that you can do a long term transition without the big chop

Although during the time I went on my natural journey I didnt have this site as support so I might've been tempted to bc seeing all these lush heads on natural hair....I''m not gonna front

But either way, just wanted to chime in and add some encouragement and say you can transition without ever doing any kinda cut besides slight trims

Good luck to each and every one of you!


----------



## jamaraa

You guys should get some Lacio Lacio leave in....my mother found it a miracle on her ng. She's relaxed and I'm natural, but I thought I'd share this bit of mojo for you inbetween gurls!


----------



## BrickbyBrick

Somewhere around the one year mark too (like jaded_faerie).  Last relaxer was early October '08. I would like to join if you have have room.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

I'm in. I plan to chop at 2 years and hopefully i will have more kinky hair than relaxed.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I'm at 17 months and am transitioning with the crown and glory method. For the first 6months i blow dried and straightened every week when out of braids because it started off as a stretch and i wanted straight hair. Then after i chickened out of my relaxer appointment in december i cut out the flat ironing and blowdried for the next 6months when out of braids. For the past 5months i have used no heat and have done braid outs when out of braids. It's hard finding the right thing man and wash days last a whole day! I had to transition out of heat too. 
I was supposed to do a length check in december via flat ironing and post my first progress pics but i feel like i'm going to chicken out of it like i chickened out of my relaxer. Can anyone relate?


----------



## Smiley79

BrickbyBrick said:


> Somewhere around the one year mark too (like jaded_faerie). Last relaxer was early October '08. I would like to join if you have have room.


 
Oh yes darling...no limit to this thread.  Just a spot for us to hang out and vent or share success and/or questions.  I know that there is already a _Transition Support Thread _formed, but our case of not BC'ing makes it slightly different because of the two textures issue and more delicate condition of our hair.  So welcome to all of you thus far and to anyone else who may join as well.


----------



## Smiley79

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Hey yall! I just wanted to pop in and say I'm living proof that you can do a long term transition without the big chop
> 
> Although during the time I went on my natural journey I didnt have this site as support so I might've been tempted to bc seeing all these lush heads on natural hair....I''m not gonna front
> 
> But either way, just wanted to chime in and add some encouragement and say you can transition without ever doing any kinda cut besides slight trims
> 
> Good luck to each and every one of you!


 
Thank you BMP...your hair is exactly where I'd like to get to.  Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Smiley79

New Products (new to me) that I've tried and do my hair quite well:

I recently gave the ORS Hair Mayo a try after reading some good reviews. The first time I used as my Protein DC after washing and the 2nd time I used it as Pre-Poo on dry hair.  I didn't care much for it as a pre-poo although I will admit that it loosened up my new growth in time for my washing.  But I think I prefer using it as a Protien DC on wet hair.  So far for protein, I have a good relationship with the Aphogee 2-min and the ION Reconstructor, so now I have the Hair Mayo to choose from when needed.

Honey & Olive Oil Pre-Poo mixed the Hairveda CoCasta Oil- Now this is my Pre-poo to stick to.  It gets my hair in a good mood and I am very pleased with the outcome.

Herbal Essence LTR for my daily moisture- No complaints thus far

And the big daddy of them all, I just purchased this a couple weeks ago: The Aubrey Organics Camellia conditioner All I have to say is wow...I never knew hair could turn into silk  I absolutely loved it and will be keeping this in my rotation.

ITEMS I WILL TRY ONCE IM FINISHED WITH CURRENT PRODUCTS

Rusk Sensories Leave-In- Highly recommended by Sylvers2 during her strecthing

Silk Elements Deep Conditioner- just curious; highly recommended by Keep It Simple Sista ( is this a protein or a moisture?)


----------



## Smiley79

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I'm at 17 months and am transitioning with the crown and glory method. For the first 6months i blow dried and straightened every week when out of braids because it started off as a stretch and i wanted straight hair. Then after i chickened out of my relaxer appointment in december i cut out the flat ironing and blowdried for the next 6months when out of braids. For the past 5months i have used no heat and have done braid outs when out of braids. It's hard finding the right thing man and wash days last a whole day! I had to transition out of heat too.
> I was supposed to do a length check in december via flat ironing and post my first progress pics but i feel like i'm going to chicken out of it like i chickened out of my relaxer. Can anyone relate?


 
For some reason I want to avoid the whole heat flat ironing thing as well.  On the other hand, my hair has no problem with blow drying.  I blow dry all the time to about 75-80% dryness and I'm ok.  But I don't want to flat iron and put that type of heat on it.  Anyone else have hair that doesn't mind being blow-dried?


----------



## beans4reezy

Oh wow! Please let me in...although, I kind of am a cheater.  I am only going from bone straight relaxed to texturized hair...its still a chemical process, but I am preserving more of my curl pattern...can I be in??

It would be a lot easier for me to just BC all of those relaxed ends, I just want to do it slowly...very, very slowly.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Count me in!! This is great timing.

I have been transitioning for almost eight months now and I have no plans on BC'ing. I am going for length first. I'll worry about wearing my natural kinks later.

As of now I am in pixie braids with no extensions and I plan to wear them for about 3-4 weeks. I will co wash 3 times a week.

I am attempting to not put any weave in my hair until sometime next year. 

I have BKT'ed my hair to make my newgrowth more manageable. It doesn't change my curl pattern just makes it easier to detangle and keeps my line of demarcation strong. Love that!!

I shampoo with elucence moisture benefits shampoo and apply keracare intensive restorative mask and sit under the steamer for 30 minutes once weekly. 

I am actually doing a co-wash as soon as I finish typing this. I'll probably use some PM supercharged for that.

Shea butter and coconut oil and olive oil have become important parts of my regimen.

I need to mix my shea butter with some coconut oil and whip it so it won't be so thick but it works wonders for keeping my hair moisturized and soft.

Trying to stay away from heat as long as I can and trying to stay away from measuring too often too.

Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## shtow

Ohhh ohhh can I join? My relaxed hair is at BSL and my last touch up was in late July.  I plan on either not BCing or BCing in 1-2 years.  This thread is perfect timing for me.


----------



## dicapr

I'd like to join also.  I transitioned in 2007 and BC'd at 8 months in.  After a year natural I texlaxed 2x only to realize that I hated the unpredictability of chemicals.  The first texlax was everything I wanted from the process and the second texlax was a disaster.  I am currently 14 weeks post and plan to use heat to help me transition this time.  Single strand knots sent me back to chemicals last time and I believe that weekly blowdrying will keep the knots and the relaxer away for good this time.  I hope that blowdrying will make this transition easier than last time.


----------



## Bulletproof

I had my last relaxer either end of May or beginning of June. I am hoping to not BC and just grow for like 3 years but sometimes I get antsy. A support group of people vowing to leave the scissors alone would be great for me. I already did a big chop on my relaxed hair in June to between chin and ear length. I got some great growth in the summer so now I am right about collarbone length.

My daily style is a kinky half wig right now. I keep my hair braided in medium box braids underneath. I don't use the teeth in the wig and just secure with a headband. The front section of my hair I fluff up, tuck under the the wig and place the headband where they both meet. My goal is to stop my transition when my blown out natural hair is the same length as the half wig. 

I have not used heat since June 25 but I go back and forth on wanting to do so.  Also I have decided not to use human hair and only synthetic for any future weaves I may get, though I am not sure how that will work for me, lol. My biggest thing is I am looking for a good deep conditioner whether homemade or store bought so I will be closely watching any response regarding conditioners.


----------



## Smiley79

First off, I JUST WANT TO EXTEND A HUGE WELCOME TO EVERYONE ON THIS THREAD! *Say no to scissors!!!! *lol.

From what I gather a lot of us are using protective styling, cowashing and DCing amongst the methods of getting through this process.  Keep'em coming ladies!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I'm all in.  Transitioning without braids, wigs, or "extensions" with no plans to mini chop or BC.  It was rough going at first but now I have a routine that works for me.  Just discovered dominician products and I'm in love.  

here is what I'm doing (In case anyone is interested):
Henna every other weekend (I put a little protein conditioner in this mix as well)
Shampoo as needed with CV shampoo bar (the extra honey beer and eggs is amazing!)
DC everywash (once a week in the winter, twice in the warmer months) with AO or Aveda 
Just started back roller setting and flat ironing or blowing out the roots. 
IN the summer I was doing twists outs
Nightly spray with liquid moistureizer and seal with oil.  

Thinking of trying to strech out my winter wash to two weeks but this would be very harid for my fine hair, sigh.  So I'm going to have to do weekly I think.  

And I PS all the time.


----------



## nikki2229

Thank you for this. I got over the itch of wanting to cut my hair a few months ago.
I am nearly 50 weeks post or 11 1/2 months post. I have decided to go as far as this journey will take me. Both textures are healthy and the transition is going pretty smooth so I don't see a reason to BC right now. Even though I can't wait to be all natural, I will just trim as usual and enjoy the journey.


----------



## honey4real

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Joining!yep:


 ME TOO!!


----------



## Supervixen

Good luck!  I did 3+ years of a transition; it is doable.


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm not too sure if this applies to me because I plan to transition for a minimum of 18 months (this is my initial goal and i have a feeling I will cut when I'm here). If I get to 18 months and feel I can go longer, I will.

I'm currently 10 months post....


----------



## Tanji

Thanks again, Smiley79 for starting this thread.  I saw my girlfriend last night at a gathering who started her journey of becoming natural four years ago.  She is very supportive and is encouraging me to stick with my journey of becoming natural (I am close to 28 weeks).  Anyway, she never did the big chop.  Her hair always looked healthy, strong and long.  She told me that little by little her hairdresser cut the relaxer out.  She started transitioning with shoulder length hair and said it took her two years to become fully free of relaxer.  This can be done.  I'm glad we are supporting each other.


----------



## skegeesmb

I'm in.  Only a few months into my transition, but so far so good.  I am going the straitening route.  I don't seem to lose that much hair this transition.  I did wear my hair wet, but I can only comb it in the shower right now.  I transitioned for a few months the first time I went natural and cut it because I didn't want to do two textures.  But I have gone between relaxers as long as 8 months so I can do it.


----------



## Smiley79

It's great to hear all these stories...and I didn't think there would be much of a reply to this thread, lol.  What are you all finding to be the biggest challenge thus far in this process of transitioning without BC'ing?  I know for me it's managing the new growth without jeopordizing the relaxed part. One thing I just realized is that on my wash days, my hair feels so soft and great.  But it's the days afterwards that my hair starts to act all brand new with coarseness and dryness.  I'm wondering if frequent cowashes would remedy that. I do not currently cowash and never have.


----------



## mz. new~new

I'm in... I've been natural 3 or 4 times before but I've never actually transitioned. I'm only 5 weeks post but am planning to transition at least 2 years.


----------



## Platinum

25 weeks post. I want to join. I plan to transition in braids and trim away the relaxed ends as I go along.


----------



## naturallygoldie

Is anybody, or does anybody know of a person that is/was bsl+ and transitioned without the bc??


----------



## Caychica

I'm joining!

I've been transitioning for a while now. Not exactly sure how long but quite a few months. I dont plan on doing a b/c, just a trim here and there. 

I'm sticking with weaves as a transitioning style because I cant handle my hair & two textures...not helping. I usually keep it blow-dry if the weave's out. Much easier to handle.

Breakage is easily solved with Aphogee 2-step system 
& i deep condition/co-wash weekly then moisturize so my hair doesnt get dry.


----------



## Foxglove

naturallygoldie said:


> Is anybody, or does anybody know of a person that is/was bsl+ and transitioned without the bc??



Allandra and BlackBarbie I think


----------



## naturalpride

Count me in I have been natural for 15 months with doing the bc and I decided to relax in March 2009. So this time I will transition for about 1.5-2 years then bc. My last relaxer was Aug. 11, 2009.


----------



## MRJ1972

Joining the Club!!!!

Me- Last relaxer March 2009

Daughter  - Last relaxer December 2008


We are both 4b- daughter is thick 4b, I am fine 4b

I am still playing with products but I need some EXCELLENT suggestions for moisture and protein balance- shampoo and conditioner

Current rotation- 
Giovanni  shampoo and conditioner
ORS - replinishing conditioner
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
Infusium 23 leave in
Dove Moisture Mist leave in 

Essential oils used are coconut and shea butter, which I love! 

I dont plan on cutting our hair..we use braids, braid outs and sew in weaves to transition.


----------



## keriplz

I'm in! I was planning on BC after 2years of transitioning, but I think I'll just keep growing out until I'm near MBL.


----------



## Computer Blue

I'm in. I'm no transitioning expert, but I will share what works for me

Last relaxer 2/09 3cish fine stands, dense volume

I had to drop the waxy and dimethicone-y conditioners, but  mostly still using same products I did when relaxed for now. Some stuff is in siggy I bought since transitioning. I have too many products to list and I am using things up while my hair still likes them. If I flatiron, I keep it for 2 weeks, otherwise, wash weekly.
 I am using a reconstructor(I like aphogee 2 min and joico dpr) almost every 6 weeks, and little protein hits in between as seems necessary.
My regimen: 

1.oil and detangle dry hair with seamless comb and braid/barette in roller sections
2.prepoo(ayurvedic oil then sometimes conditioner also), poo, dc in braids
3.spray creamy leave in+ water/rollerset braids for 2hrs under pibbs at 45
If I don't want a straight look/flatiron, after an hour I will unbraid almost to demarcation line and replace roller dry another hour.(re mist with salerm 21b5 and water if necessary)
4. lightly blow out roots using tension method & make 4 plaits or cornrows
    or
    apply sabino or  other heat protectant and flatiron roots only with sedu on setting between 320 and 360. 

6. Oil my scalp (natural oasis) 
 In between: moisturize relaxed ends with HE LTR and seal with grapeseed
                   lightly oil roots.


This is what's working *for me* and keeping hair on my head. I am sticking with this until it no longer works or I am fully natural.


----------



## DayStar

Im in. 17 weeks post. I did cut my hair from BSL to just below shoulder. Transition is a breeze.


----------



## hurricane

13 weeks post!!!! Subscibing!!!


----------



## MiWay

I'm at week 13 and this is my second attempt at transitioning.  I made it to 6 months last time.  

Essence (with Nia on the cover) has an article about transitioning, but it's not as in-depth as I had hoped it would be. 

I'm still working on how I will change up my regimen.  I'm thinking about getting a weave or braids.  I'm almost due for a product re-up, so I will be stalking your posts/fotkis for ideas.


----------



## Cali*Rocks

I'm 22 months post and this is what's been working for me. Of all the products I have tried.. Giovanni was the best hands down for me. I'm 3c I think?

Conditioner wash - with Giovanni 50/50 condish or Aussie Moist  (Good stuff)
Shampoo - Giovanni 50/50, Elucence moisture benefits or volume clarifying.
Oils - Jojoba oil 
Leave in Giovanni Condish or Elucence. I NEVER buy seperate leave-in's..I just use regular conditioner add jojoba oil and put it back in a bun.

ETA: I do love Joico conditioners as well but they have cones in them...but very good conditioners if you don't mind cones.


----------



## LadyRaider

Almost 6 months post here...

What's wrong with "cones" exactly?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Smiley79 said:


> It's great to hear all these stories...and I didn't think there would be much of a reply to this thread, lol. What are you all finding to be the biggest challenge thus far in this process of transitioning without BC'ing? I know for me it's managing the new growth without jeopordizing the relaxed part. One thing I just realized is that on my wash days, my hair feels so soft and great. But it's the days afterwards that my hair starts to act all brand new with coarseness and dryness. I'm wondering if frequent cowashes would remedy that. I do not currently cowash and never have.


Co-washing with vo5/evoo/castor oil every 24-48 hours has been a godsend to me. I'm at 6 months post texlax. I also put shea butter on all the new growth down to a little past the line of demarcation and on just the ends. Then I seal from roots to tips with evoo. After that, I dry on cold with an ionic blowdrier or just airdry. I've noticed much more growth/retention since I started washing 4-5x/wk as opposed to once or twice. I wasn't sure about all that washing at first, but it has worked!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I am in! At first, I was going to do this with heat stretched hair. Today I was able to put flat twists in my hair with no problem!  The heat damage is more pronounced on my left side, but I am confident that this can help me carry through until I end my transition. I need to transition for at least 18 more months. I'm trying to reach my goals at 6 month intervals. My first goal will be next Saturday. That will mark the first 6 months of this transition. I'm attempting personal protective style challenge for myself for a year of my transition. I'm hoping to make up my mind on whether to be a strait haired natural or one who will mostly rock protective styles.


----------



## BrickbyBrick

Sigh....
So I washed my hair yesterday and SO saw all the stringy ends and was like "want me to get the shears?".  and that was that. relaxed hair is gone.
guess I'm out.  and I just joined yesterday, lol!!  Sorry, smiley79.  I wish luck to everyone in here.


----------



## gymfreak336

Hi Ladies. 

I haven't decided whether I will transition yet or not but right now I have been able to achieve the fresh relaxed look with the mizani thermasmooth system. I find that the products when used correctly really help straighten the hair with adequate protection. I have also used other smoothing systems with great results like the Lanza one. 

I really think the key when wanting to straighten the hair out is taking your time and using quality tools. I have been using a shower comb and denman brush to detangle the hair and I don't attempt to detangle until after I am letting the conditioner cool off (From being under the dryer for no more than 30 mins). Also, if you really practice with your denman brush and how to position your brush to get alot of tension on the hair, you really won't need as much heat. Really IMO, the tension is what makes a difference.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ok, I'm only 2 weeks post texlax, and I will be using BKT to assist in my transition. I will be trying to transition for 18 months-two years. I am also transitioning my daughters (ages 11 and 14) using BKT. Every time I start inching toward the scissors, I'm gonna need one of you to slap the bejesus outta me and snatch the scissors outta my hand!  You have my permission!


----------



## Cali*Rocks

LadyRaider said:


> Almost 6 months post here...
> 
> What's wrong with "cones" exactly?



What I have been told is they keep moisture out. They also coat the hair not allowing it to breathe.


----------



## finickyone

I'm in!

I just realized that the 17th, which was yesterday makes it one year since my last relaxer. I had thought I would bc this month, but things are moving along fine, so I will just continue with this transition. Last Saturday, I roller set, then flat ironed for the first time since my transition & I was pleased how full & thick my hair is. My husband thought I was wearing a straight wig. After attending my daughter's soccer game, I looked a hot mess. It was pretty humid, so all of that hard work down the drain. I have not even had the urge to wear my hair straight, so its no telling how long it will be before I flat iron again. I am now wearing a half curly afro type wig that blends wonderfully with my transitioning hair.


----------



## tressajalen

I have not decided if I will continue to texlax or transition, but I am subscribing just in case.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle

I'm in.  I'm at 43 weeks post and do not plan to bc until I hit the 2 year mark


----------



## dorko

i'm in... 
trying again!! lol


----------



## bedazzled

im 27 wks post. i want to be in!


----------



## Smiley79

Hey Ladies. Welcome aboard to all.  So I think we should check in about every 2 weeks. The delicate nature of this process calls for more frequent check ins than usual. As you modify a regimen or come up with a new tip, please do share with us because maybe someone else could find the tip useful.  Also, browse through the posts on this thread and see if you find your hair twin, this could be an extra bonus to getting support or supporting someone who can relate to your exact hair type.  Just some ideas....Ok, carry on fellow "Transitioners without Big Chopping". 

BTW, to aid in my transtioning, today I decided to pass on the full head weaving I was gonna do, and instead I opted for cornrows while I rock my half wigs.  So I'm gonna see how this goes because ordinarily my hair grows pretty well with my sew-ins. But I'll try the cornrow method and observe how my hair responds. And I can appreciate the money I'l be saving along the way in comparison to paying for a full head sew-in.   Soooo, that's my contribution to dealing with this whole transition process for now. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## determined_to_grow

I'm in this is my third attempt!!!!  Six months was my longest go around!!!  But this time, I am not relaxing - I am two months post relax.  On Friday, I had a weave installed and I am going to keep it in for at least three months!!!  Natural hair here I come...


----------



## cech2204

Thank you so much for this thread!!!! I am currently 14 months post relaxer...yay!!! I felt like I was the only one who wasn't planning to do the BC.....I use weaves as my protective style.  They are low maintenance and give me great growth! I'm doing another install in 3 weeks. I'll keep you ladies posted! Happy Healthy Growing!!!!


----------



## Smiley79

Ok, great!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

43 weeks post... and counting!

I'll subscribe 

My transition is going ok... nothing bad, nothing amazing... I've been sticking to the same routine for about 3 months now and looks like I'm not changing it cos it works  My 3 main styles are in my siggy... I cowash 3-4 times a week, DC 2ce a week... Everything about my transition can be found HERE.

I'll be checking in.... good luck ladies!


----------



## Tanji

sipp100 said:


> Co-washing with vo5/evoo/castor oil every 24-48 hours has been a godsend to me. I'm at 6 months post texlax. I also put shea butter on all the new growth down to a little past the line of demarcation and on just the ends. Then I seal from roots to tips with evoo. After that, I dry on cold with an ionic blowdrier or just airdry. I've noticed much more growth/retention since I started washing 4-5x/wk as opposed to once or twice. I wasn't sure about all that washing at first, but it has worked!


 Sipp100, I, too am at 6 months post relax.  I am currently wearing braids, but will be taking them out in another month.  At that time, I would like to frequently condition wash my hair.  My question is, when you co-wash every day/few days, do you put product such as the leave-ins and oils everytime?  Should I plan on putting products in my hair and co-washing them out the next day?  Just wondering, because that is what I was doing before going into braids.  Do you use a lot of product or just a small amount each time as leave ins?  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Tanji said:


> Sipp100, I, too am at 6 months post relax. I am currently wearing braids, but will be taking them out in another month. At that time, I would like to frequently condition wash my hair. My question is, when you co-wash every day/few days, do you put product such as the leave-ins and oils everytime? Should I plan on putting products in my hair and co-washing them out the next day? Just wondering, because that is what I was doing before going into braids. Do you use a lot of product or just a small amount each time as leave ins? Thanks for your advice.


Tanji, I use the unrefined shea butter and oils every day. I apply the shea butter as if I'm going to relax hair. I make small parts then apply just a teensy-weensy bit to each section at the roots (new growth) and then the ends. With the oil, I part my hair into about 6 sections and apply with my palms from root to ends. I don't use a whole lot because I know I'm gonna do the same thing the next day. I reapply shea around the hairline and to the ends before I braid my hair for bed. I don't use any other products on my hair at all. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

I'm in, not sure when I last relaxed but I'm thinking about 7 months to 1 yr ago, so, I'm half natural and half relaxed. I wish I would've never relaxed, but it was about 6 months after I had my DD and my hair shed something terrible. so my ends are thin but the new growth is sooooooooooooo thick..but I'm in!


----------



## BlondeByDesire

I'm in - I'm approaching my 1 year mark in another week or so.


----------



## carmencan

I'm at the beginning of my 19th week and 3.5 months preggers so no chemicals for me.  I will definately be relaxer free until April 2010 so why bother perming after that.  I go to Too Groovy in Atl. once every 2-3 weeks and when not flat ironed I am condishioned and pinned up.  Happy Hair Growing everyone...


----------



## Smiley79

GodivaChocolate said:


> I'm in, not sure when I last relaxed but I'm thinking about 7 months to 1 yr ago, so, I'm half natural and half relaxed. I wish I would've never relaxed, but it was about 6 months after I had my DD and my hair shed something terrible. so my ends are thin but the new growth is sooooooooooooo thick..but I'm in!


 

Me too!!!! My roots are super thick with noticeably thinner ends but thank GOD no shedding so far.


----------



## blksndrlla

So....I'm in...15 months post. I am trying to get a styling regimen down. I am currently in small individual twists. I just roll the ends. This is going pretty well. Hopefully, it will continue that way and I can keep it up. I wasn't going to trim anymore until Jan., but I think the next time I twist I will b/c I found where the majority of my splits are...my crown. It it thicker, coarser and longer than the rest of my hair. Unfortunately, when I trim that portion...it'll be all natural...probably. Well, I look forward to continuing my transition with you ladies. 

I don't plan on ridding myself of the relaxed ends until at least next fall, but probably Spring/Summer 2010. I am a slow grower with too much shrinkage...so, i'll just be over here...doing my thing.

I plan on going ayurvedic for soon...when I have time to really sort it all out. Is any one ayruvedic already?!


----------



## Smiley79

What great responses!!!


----------



## keriplz

bllksndrlla's siggie: "I have the rest of my life to be natural...why rush?!"

Perfectly said!!


----------



## RockCreak

I'm in....I'm about 17wks post.....whew!  But I'm hanging in their.. I'm cutting a little as I go... but very little.... 

Shea butter whipped with evco has truly been a big savior for me...

I keep it simple and find that less is more for me and dd...she's texlaxed...


----------



## poookie

i think i'm in!  i'm 7 weeks post now.  anyone going the distance without using wigs, weaves, or heat?


----------



## MummysGirl

Me  I'm 10 months post and it's still going well  

My main styles are in my siggy... rollersets are very few and very far between. Last time was June.



poookie said:


> i think i'm in!  i'm 7 weeks post now.  *anyone going the distance without using wigs, weaves, or heat?*


----------



## blksndrlla

poookie said:


> i think i'm in! i'm 7 weeks post now. anyone going the distance without using wigs, weaves, or heat?


 
I tried each of those, but not anymore...
sew-in: 9 days
kinky twist: 9-days
Now, flat-ironing...that's another story...6 months and then sporadically for a check.

I will not be wasting anymore money on weave, but I can't promise my CHI won't call my name. I am on a personal no flat iron challenge until after december...so, we'll see. So far, so good.


----------



## blksndrlla

RockCreak said:


> I'm in....I'm about 17wks post.....whew! But I'm hanging in their.. I'm cutting a little as I go... but very little....
> 
> Shea butter whipped with evco has truly been a big savior for me...
> 
> I keep it simple and find that less is more for me and dd...she's texlaxed...


 
I finally mixed my shea butter w/ evco and a dash of evoo and peppermint oil...SHEER FANTASTICNESS! My hair has responded quite well...it doesn't like straight shea butter, but this is a keeper.


(Sorry I didn't put all that in one post)


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

BrickbyBrick said:


> Sigh....
> So I washed my hair yesterday and SO saw all the stringy ends and was like "want me to get the shears?". and that was that. relaxed hair is gone.
> guess I'm out. and I just joined yesterday, lol!! Sorry, smiley79. I wish luck to everyone in here.


 

Any pictures?

Congratulations!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 11 weeks post, 1.5 inches of NG and transitioning to natural.  Last weekend I rollerset, airdried and flat iron my roots.  Current length is closing in on MBL, probably already there.   Not sure if my ends needs dusting though.

If I'm experience any shedding, I'll add 4 teaspoons of pure garlic powder to half bottle of V05 and rinse with strawberries and cream.  No purchasing Alter Ego Conditioner for me.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

I would love to join! I just shared with my sister that I am going to go natural and she is quite pleased to hear although she doesn't believe me.  (She has beautiful waistlength dreads)  If I start sharing with everyone that I am transitioning then I will have to stay committed.   Thank you ladies.

I am currently 22 weeks post and wear mostly pin ups and buns throughout the week.  On the weekends I wear my hair straight.  I am 2 inches away from full APL and I want to get to full BSL before I start trimming.

Oh, forgot to add, I am presently transitioning with BKT.  Hair feels stronger and I have no detangling issues and NG is still super thick.


----------



## Smiley79

I'll set myself a reminder to announce every 2 weeks or so to find out updates from everyone.  

I agre with Scorpi....by making this commitment with all of you, it will force me to stay foucused on this goal, lol,


----------



## Smiley79

BTW, are you all finding that you should cowash more often to deal with all the new growth?


----------



## blksndrlla

Smiley79 said:


> BTW, are you all finding that you should cowash more often to deal with all the new growth?


 
I was for a while, but I had breakage around my edges from the bunning...I'm a tight bunner. So, until I find another style I like with frequent co-washing...I'll just do low manipulation and weekly-ish cowashing...


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Smiley79 said:


> BTW, are you all finding that you should cowash more often to deal with all the new growth?


 

I cowash almost everyday. Mainly because I sweat alot in my head when I work out. Sometimes I cowash & a sometimes i just rinse my hair.  That's mainly the reason I don't have a hairstyle during the week 

blksndrlla, do you still wear buns now, because that is my favorite & easiest PS.  I don't think I bun tight, but do you have any suggestions so my edges don't break?

TIA


----------



## shamarie

Great thread OP, Good luck ladies


----------



## sparklebh

Honey Bee so I'm I and it's going okay so far.


----------



## sparklebh

Lacio Lacio leave in has worked great for my ng.


----------



## sparklebh

Can I join this is right down my alley


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I have to change my transition style.  I will now be doing roller sets with my mesh rollers. This will be my first time attempting wet sets during my transition. I hope it ends up OK.  It is becoming more apparent that I will be a strait haired natural. I am not going to BC at all if I do this.


----------



## sparklebh

beans4reezy said:


> Oh wow! Please let me in...although, I kind of am a cheater.  I am only going from bone straight relaxed to texturized hair...its still a chemical process, but I am preserving more of my curl pattern...can I be in??
> 
> It would be a lot easier for me to just BC all of those relaxed ends, I just want to do it slowly...very, very slowly.




I'm also going from bone straight to texlax hair and I can say so far so good. I have about 3inches of texlax hair and try to go at lease 12 weeks before next texlaxer or longer, I do what my hair likes and fine that I keep more hair on my head than if I follow someone else hair care plan.


----------



## Cali*Rocks

I just got my Afroveda in and....OMG!!!!! It's so good!! I got the Pur jelly, the green set and the hemp seed butter. The curly custard is my favorite along with the pur jelly. The hemp seed is really good too, but I just don't like how it smells erplexed The oil is good as well. It smells like peppermint


----------



## blksndrlla

Scorpimini14720 said:


> blksndrlla, do you still wear buns now, because that is my favorite & easiest PS.  I don't think I bun tight, but do you have any suggestions so my edges don't break?
> 
> TIA


 
I don't bun anymore. If you don't bun tight then no problem, but that is how I bun and I don't like it any other way. Be wary of elastic headbands. That was really more of my issue. I would double up a scuncii headband and slide it back on a bun (which was generally looser...to create a pompadour effect) and that did a number on me.


----------



## SouthernDimps

I am currently 13 months into my transition and I am running out of styles/patience. I recently moved to Florida so I don't have the urge to flat iron. I've been co-washing and bunning my hair most of the time but I also do bantu knot outs on occasion. The bantu knot out often leave my hair super tangled and I am also worried about continuously wearing a ponytail to make a bun.

Has anyone successfully used roller sets 12+ months into the transition without flatironing the roots? What about curlformers?

Oh yeah, I am currently MBL with about 8 inches of new growth


----------



## sparklebh

poookie said:


> i think i'm in!  i'm 7 weeks post now.  anyone going the distance without using wigs, weaves, or heat?



no wigs, weaves, or heat for me, just wet bun with my phony pony because my hair is short. I have a clip on pony that I wear and it's so cute.


----------



## KBA

I'm in...just starting my journey 5weeks but not planning to BC.

My plan is to rollerset, braidouts, wigs, cornrows to get through. 

I love reading posts from those farther out than me...keep the encouragement coming!


----------



## finickyone

Cantu lshea butter leave in & mane n' tail detangler are products that I never want to be without. I didn't find out about the mane & tail until a couple of months ago, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Smiley79

sparklebh said:


> Can I join this is right down my alley


 
Absolutely!!! This thread is open to everyone.  All are welcome.  It's a support thread and not a challenge becuase it is an on going process with its share of trials along the way.  So we definately all need one another to get through it!!!!


----------



## Smiley79

finickyone said:


> Cantu lshea butter leave in & mane n' tail detangler are products that I never want to be without. I didn't find out about the mane & tail until a couple of months ago, and I highly recommend it.


 
Do tell me more about the Mane & Tale please...how are you using these products?


----------



## Smiley79

Ladies what have been your favorite leave-ins so far?


----------



## Cali*Rocks

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies what have been your favorite leave-ins so far?



Regular conditioner. I don't buy leave in's. I really like Giovanni 50/50.


----------



## shtow

Well detangling was very easy when I did my hair tonight.  I DC'd with Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol with heat.  I just knew my hair needed a good cholesterol treatment.  My hair had loads of moisture and was the easiest it has been to comb after DCing in a long time.  I also used my old faithful Just for Me Detangling Spray.  Tonight was a breeze!


----------



## MummysGirl

Giovanni Direct Leave-In - been using it for most of this year and I know I'll use it as a natural 



Smiley79 said:


> Ladies what have been your favorite leave-ins so far?


----------



## brownbean96

Great thread - I'm in. I'm 16 Months Post and I don't plan on BC'ing. Did it the last time I went natural (after 4 months of transitioning) and while I did enjoy the journey, it's not something I would want to do again. Mostly because now I not only want natural hair, I want length. I believe the rest of my transition will be smooth sailing.

The back of my hair is already completely natural. I have straight pieces in the middle and front.
The hardest part of the transition was around months 6-9. It was so hard to find the right products to get my NG moisturized...that's until I found LHCF.
I'm still developing my regimen but here are some of the products and routines I lean heavily on:

1. *Pre-pooing *is a MUST for me. Currently I uses Carrot oil Deep Conditioning by Hollywood for at least an hour. Totally decreased my shedding.
2. I'm not into co-washing so I wash with Dr. Bronner's peppermint shampoo in four sections (washing in 4 sections also helped with retaining hair during washing). Once a week or every two weeks. I follow each washed section with V05 moisturizing conditioner
3. *Clarify* at least every two weeks
4. *Oil Rinses* - just started this - I do it right after I shampoo. Absolutely love it. I usually use Coconut Oil and EVOO - warmed. The best
5. Deep condition with *Alter Ego* (using Lucky's mom home steaming remedy). Alter Ego is the bomb. I just tried it for the 1st time and it stopped my shedding immediately! I heard people say it and it is true. It's the truth! And I can't say enough about Lucky's mom home steam treatment. Those two together...forget about it
Heaven.
6. Giovanni Leave In - mostly when wearing my hair straight. Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave In and Custard if wearing curly
7. Followed by another new love - a spritz that I mixed up which consists of jojoba oil, Aloe Vera Juice, Peppermint Oil, Lavender and a bit of Olive Oil. Love this stuff. I also use it if I'm re-doing my twists.
8. Using both JBCO, Aloe Vera Gel and ORS Fertilizing Serum on my edges (on the left side of my head). My hair has thinned there quite a bit so I'm hoping for good results based on things I've read here. This is my first week so I'll keep you posted. 

Uhhh, I think that's it :scratchch.  
My regimen has been a work in progress but I think I'm pretty happy with the results.

ETA: I also use a protein conditioner (currently Aphogee) at least every two weeks - very important


----------



## growinglong777

I am transitioning without the BC. I am one year post relaxer, and the results in my siggy are a rollerset with mesh rollers, no flat ironing the roots. Working like a charm for now.


----------



## ChrsLvsBks

*Response to NaturallyGoldie*



naturallygoldie said:


> Is anybody, or does anybody know of a person that is/was bsl+ and transitioned without the bc??


 
I never knew about transitioning or how to care for my hair when I swore off relaxers about 10 years ago. My hair was BSL when flat ironed. I would wash my hair every week or two. I would wear twists, a french roll or buns. If I was going somewhere special or wanted to wear my hair out, I would blowdry and flat iron. I would get it trimmed at the salon once every year or two. I recently cut my hair (it was growing uneven in the back). My hair is now SL in its curly state and APL when stretched. 

I think the key to my hair retaining its length while going from relaxed to natural was I didn't do fuss with it often.


----------



## tressajalen

Ok I am in!  No more chemicals!  I was told by my dr to stop 10 years ago for the sake of my scalp.  Now I feel like I can actually be successful I hope I can use roller sets and braid/twist outs but I don't know how the roller set will work later.  I am only 4 weeks post so I have time to build a plan.  I do not do weaves and braids.  What other options do I have?  Is anyone planning to straighten new growth as it grows? How are you all keeping the new growth soft and preventing breakage?


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome All!!!!


----------



## Amerie123

I'm in. I do not plan to BC. Last relaxer was June 16 2009 (which currently puts me at 18 weeks post ). I'm proud of myself. For the rest of this year I plan on finishing my wig and cornrow underneath style and then right before my christmas vacation, I'm going to do my first BKT.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

growinglong777 said:


> I am transitioning without the BC. I am one year post relaxer, and the results in my siggy are a rollerset with mesh rollers, no flat ironing the roots. Working like a charm for now.


Thank you so much for this. Can you recommend products and tell me how to maintain a strait style? I have a lot of research to do.


----------



## Smiley79

Are any of you taking hair vitamins that you recommend or find to be helpful during the transition?  I'm interested in Biotin but I fear headaches.


----------



## finickyone

Smiley79 said:


> Do tell me more about the Mane & Tale please...how are you using these products?




The directions are as follows:
Liberally spray Mane 'n Tail Detangler onto dry or damp hair. Work formula through, making sure it covers and reaches all of the hair. DO NOT RINSE OUT. Comb out hair with a large tooth comb or brush. Results are a super slip that allows hair to respond to styling effortlessly. Style as usual.

I use the detangler after I wash & condition. Even though I have detangled in the shower with conditioner, I lightly spray each section & the comb just glides through my hair. I started using after I read a review from Tracyee, creator of K.I.S.S & she has beautiful waist length hair. She stretched for 6 months & towards the end she said this helped to get her through that stretch. There are also other threads about it. The cantu, I use this twists, braids or just about anything. While I am wearing my half wig, I keep my hair twisted & I apply the cantu to get it moisturized. I use it on wet & dry hair.


----------



## Shay72

No bcing here.  I hope to transition for 2 years.  Honestly if I can get my natural hair in a ponytail before then I will be good to go. 



naturallygoldie said:


> Is anybody, or does anybody know of a person that is/was bsl+ and transitioned without the bc??


 Eisani.  She is still transitioning.  She is 23 months post.



poookie said:


> i think i'm in! i'm 7 weeks post now. anyone going the distance without using wigs, weaves, or heat?


No wigs or weaves for me.  I recently started using indirect heat (hooded dryer).



Smiley79 said:


> BTW, are you all finding that you should cowash more often to deal with all the new growth?


Cowashing helped during my stretches ( 4months, 6 months) and it will continue to help during this transition.



Smiley79 said:


> Ladies what have been your favorite leave-ins so far?


I love Giovanni Direct, Darcy's Botanicals Leave In, and Alba Botanica Leave In. They are all similar in consistency with Darcy's being the lightest. For spray leave ins I like Oyin's Juices & Berries, Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz, and  Nunulove Handmades Juju Hair Mist.


----------



## Bulletproof

amazing said:


> I'm in. I do not plan to BC. Last relaxer was June 16 2009 (which currently puts me at 18 weeks post ). I'm proud of myself. For the rest of this year I plan on finishing my wig and cornrow underneath style and then right before my christmas vacation, I'm going to do my first BKT.



Amazing you reminded me of how many weeks I must be. I am about 20 weeks yay! Also your transition plan was the same as I was doing until I realized I will always be lazy with my hair so BKT may be a while yet. These box braids under my half wig have made life too easy.



finickyone said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I just realized that the 17th, which was yesterday makes it one year since my last relaxer. I had thought I would bc this month, but things are moving along fine, so I will just continue with this transition. Last Saturday, I roller set, then flat ironed for the first time since my transition & I was pleased how full & thick my hair is. My husband thought I was wearing a straight wig. After attending my daughter's soccer game, I looked a hot mess. It was pretty humid, so all of that hard work down the drain. I have not even had the urge to wear my hair straight, so its no telling how long it will be before I flat iron again. I am now wearing a half curly afro type wig that blends wonderfully with my transitioning hair.




Do you have photo of your wig finickyone?


----------



## Mane_Attraction

I don't want to BC im 10 months post relaxer. I keep going back n forth between going all natural or getting a texlax havent fully made up my mind yet. Wish all you ladies luck and much success.


----------



## 3akay3

I'm in.  I plan on transitioning until the cows come home.


----------



## onejamifan

I think this is the 4th transitioning thread I've posted on over the past few months, but I'm in!! I'm about 24 weeks post and so far so good. My big problem right now is finding time to do my hair. I've been straightening and going 2 weeks without doing anything, but by the middle of the second week, I start looking a HAM  I might have to start doing some WnG's here and there in order to look presentable between straightening. Even though I don't plan on doing the big chop per se, I do plan on getting one major hair cut next July. I have a promise not to cut my hair until then, so my hair should be somewhere between HL and TBL. I plan on cutting to BSL in order to make the rest of the transition easier. 

Good luck to all of you on this journey!!


----------



## Smiley79

I know, I hope we can really stick it out as long as possible.  Also, thanks to all that gave leave-in suggestions...i think I''ll give that Mane & Tail a try once I come out of these cornrows. My dream leave-in is one that I can run my fingers through my new growth after washing and it STAYS soft even afterwards.  Ultimate slip=Hair Bliss for me. I've tried air-drying to see if that was a factor, but strange as it sounds, I actually like the way my hair feels when I blow dry rather than air dry.


----------



## onejamifan

Smiley79 said:


> I know, I hope we can really stick it out as long as possible.  Also, thanks to all that gave leave-in suggestions...i think I''ll give that Mane & Tail a try once I come out of these cornrows. *My dream leave-in is one that I can run my fingers through my new growth after washing and it STAYS soft even afterwards.*  Ultimate slip=Hair Bliss for me. I've tried air-drying to see if that was a factor, but strange as it sounds, I actually like the way my hair feels when I blow dry rather than air dry.



Lustrasilk Shea Butter Plus Cholesterol does this for me. It's not a leave-in, but I use it as one because I feel it is not  heavy enough to use as a DC. You can find it a Sally's and it's super cheap. It's like $3 for a 20oz tub.


----------



## Aspire

Wonderful idea!  I really want to transition and am thinking about a BKT while growing out my hair.  I don't know yet since I am only about 4 weeks post.  *Please add me*!

I am subscribing and will come back to catch up on all the posts later.

THNX!!!


----------



## Shay72

Mane_Attraction said:


> I don't want to BC im 10 months post relaxer. I keep going back n forth between going all natural or getting a texlax havent fully made up my mind yet. Wish all you ladies luck and much success.


 
Accidental texlaxing led me to deciding to go natural.  Well in addition to long stretches not being diffcult & airdrying.  I started seeing all these beautiful waves and I was like I wonder what my natural hair looks like? Honestly I don't even want to straighten my hair anymore.  I have this brand new $175 flat iron from Paul Mitchell that I have yet to use.  I also purchased a decent hair dryer with a comb attachment that I have no desire to use either. I can't wait--well yes I can at least a year--to be natural.


----------



## Taleah2009

I am ten months post and i have recently been doing rollersets.  I love the results.  I think the trick is to roll up, instead of down, the helps to straighten out the NG.  I also press straighten my hair as well, but I am trying to decrease the amount of times I do.  I do twists outs and buns alot.  Also, Shea Moisture Shea butter leave in is good for making my NG stay under control.  I use it as a moisturizer.



tressajalen said:


> Ok I am in!  No more chemicals!  I was told by my dr to stop 10 years ago for the sake of my scalp.  Now I feel like I can actually be successful I hope I can use roller sets and braid/twist outs but I don't know how the roller set will work later.  I am only 4 weeks post so I have time to build a plan.  I do not do weaves and braids.  What other options do I have?  Is anyone planning to straighten new growth as it grows? How are you all keeping the new growth soft and preventing breakage?


----------



## Amerie123

kayex said:


> Amazing you reminded me of how many weeks I must be. I am about 20 weeks yay! Also your transition plan was the same as I was doing until I realized I will always be lazy with my hair so BKT may be a while yet. These box braids under my half wig have made life too easy.


 

I understand what you mean by the braids under wig making life too easy. It's like wow, you don't have to worry 'bout your hair looking frizzy (like when you rock just braids alone), nor do you need to worry about needle and thread and the "taking out" process of a weave. you literally grab and go. also, I wash and DC my hair while in braids. it is really making life easy. plus, i'm always busy and on the go.


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome newcomers....I didn't realizing transitioning WITHOUT big chopping was so popular.  Remember family, check in often because this is a SUPPORT thread so we want to hear updates, recommendations, setbacks and so forth.  Keep up the good work and happy hair growth to all!!!


----------



## Smiley79

Bumping to check how everyone's doing!!!


----------



## dorko

washed my hair today.. i have approx. 2inches new growth...
ugh
my hair was a bit tangled but i didn't experience too much breakage. i haven't combed my hair all week so the shedding was normal but it's getting difficult.

i'm the only one in my immediate fam with a relaxer and they're the ones telling me to get a relaxer cuz "they like my hair relaxed and it fits me better".. blahhhh


----------



## -PYT

wow two inches in three months?! something's in the water lol

meanwhile, i feel like chopping. that is all.

how do you ladies get the newgrowth smooth for rollersets? the fuzzywuzzy is so pronounced now


----------



## Bulletproof

Ok  I think I am starting to get greedy and want my natural hair now. I was silly and measured my new growth. I am at 2 7/8 inch of hair lol. Now all I want is 4 inches by Dec 31 11:59 pm 2009. I have no idea why this is my hair goal but it is.  

I also realized I have 4 inches to APL so if  could get there by April (I know fat chance) it would be cool to get there for my birthday and would probably be the first time I do any type of straightening since I started my transition in June. Also I never have my hair loose to take photos but I will start taking some of where the ends of my braids are as my photo evidence to look back on. Lastly this week I hope to finalize the color kit I will use to color a half inch patch of hair in the middle of my head. I will then use that to track growth easily.

The one thing  am not doing is reaching for scissors!


----------



## Imani

Count me in on this. I have no plans of BC'ing. I'm currently 12 weeks post. I've realized i'm not a good DIYer, so I've been going to a salon that specializes in natural hair. I plan on getting steam treatments and flat irons every week to every other week.  so far its pretty breezy.  No breakage at the demarcation line. The hairs I've been seeing is the little short hairs where my relaxed hair is snapping off on the ends which it was doing before I started transitioning. 

I've stretched 12 weeks before, so this isn't a big deal right now, when I get to 16 weeks and beyond we will see what happens. 

I'm so happy at the thought of not having my scalp burn anymore and having that flat stuck to the scalp look and feel.  I always hated relaxer day.


----------



## Anew

my mom is completely natural now and it makes me want to chop so bad. i'll be 13 weeks post this friday and really this is nothing, i've always stretched 3-4 months. my last stretch was 6 months and towards the end i got the hang of it, just can't wait to see what everything is looking like at month 12.

right now i'm in buns, but they're not technically buns, i just pin my hair up in the back. i wash once or twice a week and that's about all. so far so good.


----------



## Eisani

Congrats to you ladies! Transitioning w/o BC'ing requires a lot of dedication and PATIENCE, but it can be done! Hang in there! My last relaxer was 11/13/07 and I never had any intentions of doing a bc. I wish there was a thread like this when I first started!


----------



## SherylsTresses

12 weeks post.  This past weekend I DCW, dc w/ heat, and flat iron.  Salon wanted to charge me $70 for a flat iron and trimming my ends.  I did my own flat iron with my maxiglide.  Now I'm waiting on someone, maybe my cousin Kim, to trim my ends.   I just might get someone here from work to trim my ends.   No way I'm going to pay JC Pennys salon $70 for a flat iron and trim.   DH said he wouldn't mind paying but nawl.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Last night, I did my first set of pin curls since I was a little girl. My roots came out pretty good, so did the ends in the front...but I need to really practice on the back.  So, today, I just ended up doing a messy bun.  But my hair was really shiny and my roots were tame.  I think tonight I'll pin curl again and work on tucking those ends in the back.


----------



## lovenharmony

This is me in a nutshell!  Joining...


----------



## Amerie123

so far so good with me!! low mani all the way.


----------



## mahogany66

ooh I'm in. I've been thinking about transitioning since the summer. My last relaxer was in August. 

BTW, is anyone familiar with the "Curls" product. They have a Transitioning Diva Kit.






This is their Website 
http://www.curls.biz/


----------



## Shay72

Going well.  I'm wearing a braidout today.  I will be doing a hot oil treatment, dc, tea rinse, and cowash tonight.  Not sure how I want to wear my hair for Tuesday & Wednesday.  Maybe I will do a flexirod set.  I want to do a caurso set followed by pincurls so I gotta work that in my schedule someway.  I hear it is best to rollerset then pincurl.  Is that what most people do?


----------



## chelleyrock

I'm in too.  I've been transitioning for 10 months.  Last relaxer was December 7, 2008.  I've been wearing braidouts mostly.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy

SherylsTresses said:


> 12 weeks post. This past weekend I DCW, dc w/ heat, and flat iron. Salon wanted to charge me $70 for a flat iron and trimming my ends. I did my own flat iron with my maxiglide. Now I'm waiting on someone, maybe my cousin Kim, to trim my ends.  I just might get someone here from work to trim my ends.  No way I'm going to pay JC Pennys salon $70 for a flat iron and trim.  DH said he wouldn't mind paying but nawl.


 
Sallys has a tool that helps you trim your own ends. There are pics in my fotki.


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome to the newcomers and keep up the good work to everyone else!!! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Golden75

I'm in-prob will be to remind myself to check-in.  I am 17 weeks post.  I really was not planning on transitioning-I wanted to stretch 6 mos then relax, but in all honesty-I really don't want to relax at all.  Just really trying to combat the breakage-its not excessive, just straight annoying! Just received my sample sizes from Qhemet, so hopefully that will help with the transition.  My crown gets so tangled after washing/co-washing- detangling takes forever.  Thats when I want to give up and relax. Gonna stay strong.


----------



## ingenious_mind

Hey ladies! I haven't had my last perm since December 08' and have made the decision to transition in April.Oh Boy is it rough especially now that it is getting cooler... I mostly do some time of curls ( braidouts, twistouts, bantu-knots, straw sets) or  wet buns. Glad to have others who are going through the same thing!


----------



## Skiggle

Ill join! I'm currently 14 months
post. I'm in kinky twists till the end of this year...
I plan to BC  maybe 2011..
HHG!!


----------



## determined_to_grow

Just checking in... Only another 24 months until my transition ends and I'm natural


----------



## gymfreak336

Is anyone using weaves along the way?


----------



## Smiley79

I'm using half wigs (cornrows underneath), braids and an occasional weave here and there.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Check-in!  I stated roller setting again a few weeks ago using ponytails.  I think this will be better for the winter months.  I plan to do braid outs if I have to wash durring the week and rollerset on Sunday nights.  So far so good.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm joining. I was natural for 4 years and I did not really transition the last time, I just did the BC. Well I texlaxed for the last time this June (which puts me at 16 weeks post tomorrow) and I decided I'm going to try an manage the two textures and *slowly *trim as I grow rather than drastically cut it all off again. This thread is right on time because I'm going to need all the support I can get since I've never gone this route before.


----------



## seraphinelle

Almost 5 months post.  I think I'm 18 weeks post.  Been co-washing and bunning, going to get my hair done in corn rows tomorrow, I need to start hiding my hair to reduce the amount of manipulation.


----------



## Imani

Question, do ya'll  think its easier to transition without BC if ur hair is long or short? My hair is a little shorter than my avatar, and it shorter in the back, some pieces are only about 4 inches. 

On one hand, with my hair being short, it will probably be quicker for me to be all natural since I don't have much relaxed hair to begin with, thus having to deal with two textures for a shorter amount of time. But on the other hand, I don't have many style options as my hair is not really long enough to pull back or anything. The most I can do is some sort of pin up if its not down.


----------



## Smiley79

That is such a good question Imani....my very short relaxed hair is what inspired to me to transition at this point because I don't have much on my head in the 1st place...so I _thought _that it would be easier becuase I would just a trim the relaxed ends here and there as needed and just protect my hair under half wigs, braids and weaves to retain new legnth.  I think it would be harder with hair longer than my shoulders to transistion w/o BCing.  Like you said, the styling options are my downfall and I don't have a whole lot of options for now, but in the meantime I'll be patient and rock the protective styles for a while.


----------



## Smiley79

Since this is a support thread...does anyone have any questions or specific areas that they need support or advice in.  We have a lot people who have joined this thread so do make good use of it and share, share, share!


----------



## Imani

Is anyone else wearing their hair straight while transitioning?

This is what I plan on doing (via professional flat irons/hydrating steam treatments). I have very rough tight 4b hair, and I think this will be the easiest way for me because I won't have to fight tangles on a daily. I don't really like braids or weaves/wigs. And in the past I've had micro braids pull out my hair esp the edges. In the past with relaxer stretches I have tried to do no heat styles  I had tangles/breakage for days. its been breezy for the most part though with wearing it professionally straightened.


----------



## Imani

Smiley79 said:


> That is such a good question Imani....my very short relaxed hair is what inspired to me to transition at this point because I don't have much on my head in the 1st place...so I _thought _that it would be easier becuase I would just a trim the relaxed ends here and there as needed and just protect my hair under half wigs, braids and weaves to retain new legnth. I think it would be harder with hair longer than my shoulders to transistion w/o BCing. Like you said, the styling options are my downfall and I don't have a whole lot of options for now, but in the meantime I'll be patient and rock the protective styles for a while.


 

what specific styles are u rocking right now? how long do you think it will take u to completely transition. sorry if u already mentioned this upthread


----------



## Smiley79

Imani said:


> what specific styles are u rocking right now? how long do you think it will take u to completely transition. sorry if u already mentioned this upthread


 
Currently my hair is cornrowed and I wear half wigs to work.  In a few weeks I'll be getting braids for a month or two.  These protective style methods have been awesome by allowing me to minimize my hair manipulation and retain legnth.  In the meantime, my hair has thickened thanks to MegaTek and I continue my DC and moisturizinng/sealing regularly.  Since this is my first time dealing with transiotioning, I don't know how long it will take...I'm being patient and just going with the flow of taking care of my hair.  Happy hair growth to me. lol


----------



## gymfreak336

Imani said:


> Is anyone else wearing their hair straight while transitioning?
> 
> This is what I plan on doing (via professional flat irons/hydrating steam treatments). I have very rough tight 4b hair, and I think this will be the easiest way for me because I won't have to fight tangles on a daily. I don't really like braids or weaves/wigs. And in the past I've had micro braids pull out my hair esp the edges. In the past with relaxer stretches I have tried to do no heat styles  I had tangles/breakage for days. its been breezy for the most part though with wearing it professionally straightened.



I plan too if I keep this up. I think that for my hair type, it might actually be easier this way. Closer to the end of the wash cycle, I will just pin it up more.


----------



## TyHill21

Imani said:


> Is anyone else wearing their hair straight while transitioning?
> 
> This is what I plan on doing (via professional flat irons/hydrating steam treatments). I have very rough tight 4b hair, and I think this will be the easiest way for me because I won't have to fight tangles on a daily. I don't really like braids or weaves/wigs. And in the past I've had micro braids pull out my hair esp the edges. In the past with relaxer stretches I have tried to do no heat styles  I had tangles/breakage for days. its been breezy for the most part though with wearing it professionally straightened.


 
Me......... I do plan on keeping my hair straight.  I do not plan to be a curly natural but moreso a straight natural.  This is hard for me b/c I have 4a-ish b-ish type of hair that is really fine.  
My hair is short right now so I do not really like how my twistouts come out but I am working on them and I wear them on the weekend.  When my hair gets longer or maybe next summer I will not put heat in it as much but as for now ....... straight is my way


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm 18 weeks post. I co-wash and DCweekly (stop using shampoo), moisturize with Scurl and NTM silk touch cream daily, I seal with EVOO...this leaves my new growth super soft. I wear braidouts, bantu knots, or twist outs. I have very thick hair so curly styles work best for me because I don't have to make my new growth lay flat. I rarely use heat. I've used in 2-3 times in the past 18 weeks.

I don't wear wigs, weaves, or braids.

Its been easy so far.


----------



## Smiley79

Has anyone NOT had good results with S-Curl...something about it didn't go well with my hair or my daughters...and I was so disappointed because of all the raves that I read about it.  It did make the hair VERY soft, but it seemed to break my daughters hair and left my hair in a less than manageable state.  Just an observation.  

Eventually, as I get more legnth, I want to start styling my own hair and not depend solely on protective styles.  I'd love to try a braidout or twist out when the time comes.  If I succeed, i wanna rock my natural!!!! lol


----------



## MummysGirl

I tried it a couple of years ago - I didn't like it AT ALL... Care Free Curl Gold worked so much better on my hair (I don't use it anymore, I now use a mix - con, evo, glycerin and water)



Smiley79 said:


> *Has anyone NOT had good results with S-Curl*...something about it didn't go well with my hair or my daughters...and I was so disappointed because of all the raves that I read about it.  It did make the hair VERY soft, but it seemed to break my daughters hair and left my hair in a less than manageable state.  Just an observation.
> 
> Eventually, as I get more legnth, I want to start styling my own hair and not depend solely on protective styles.  I'd love to try a braidout or twist out when the time comes.  If I succeed, i wanna rock my natural!!!! lol


----------



## mrsjohnson75

You have to be careful with Scurl...it can make your hair over moisturized (which can cause it to become mushy and break off) and/or "greasy like" if you use too much. I fingerpart my hair and spray my new growth sparingly then I massage my scalp. I really don't have to do it everyday more like once every 2-3 days. Then I spray it 2 times into my hands, rub my hands together and put it on my hair (relaxed part) and ends.


----------



## Shay72

I really need to work on some more styles and leaving them in longer.  I have a long way to go.  Right now I have a twistout for the next 2 days.


----------



## TreecyTresses

So... Once again I'm transitioning.  No photo shoot, no cocktail party,  or any other fancy shindig is gonna make me feel like I need to relax my hair "just one more time..."

I'm new to the forums & this is my first post so I'm glad to be getting on board in the beginning stages with others who aren't opting for the BC but are taking a more gradual route.

I have alot to learn, but it looks like there is a wealth of knowledge around here that'll benefit me on this journey!  Nothing better than a good support system


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

HHG!!!


TreecyTresses said:


> So... Once again I'm transitioning.  No photo shoot, no cocktail party,  or any other fancy shindig is gonna make me feel like I need to relax my hair "just one more time..."
> 
> I'm new to the forums & this is my first post so I'm glad to be getting on board in the beginning stages with others who aren't opting for the BC but are taking a more gradual route.
> 
> I have alot to learn, but it looks like there is a wealth of knowledge around here that'll benefit me on this journey!  Nothing better than a good support system


----------



## Imani

TyHill21 said:


> Me......... I do plan on keeping my hair straight. I do not plan to be a curly natural but moreso a straight natural. This is hard for me b/c I have 4a-ish b-ish type of hair that is really fine.
> My hair is short right now so I do not really like how my twistouts come out but I am working on them and I wear them on the weekend. When my hair gets longer or maybe next summer I will not put heat in it as much but as for now ....... straight is my way


 
I have fine 4b strands as well, although the density is kinda thick. I've tried a braid out maybe once and it was just barely okay looking.I think braidouts only look good on really thick hair and on longer hair. And my straight relaxed hair does not look thick enough for a braid out.  and even if it did it would probably last about 1 day maximum before it it became flat and matted to my head. 

I've heard heard many naturals who wear their hair straight say the reversion in the summer is too much, so maybe by then i will figure out some other way to wear my hair besides it being straight.


----------



## Imani

Smiley79 said:


> Has anyone NOT had good results with S-Curl...something about it didn't go well with my hair or my daughters...and I was so disappointed because of all the raves that I read about it. It did make the hair VERY soft, but it seemed to break my daughters hair and left my hair in a less than manageable state. Just an observation.
> 
> Eventually, as I get more legnth, I want to start styling my own hair and not depend solely on protective styles. I'd love to try a braidout or twist out when the time comes. If I succeed, i wanna rock my natural!!!! lol


 
s curl made my hair mushy and greasy. And it smells loud to me. I used this when i was trying to baggy/bun my hair. I realized baggying just makes my hair weak and mushy so I don't really see myself doing that again.


----------



## toyagurl

I'm in if it's not too late.  I have no intentions of cutting my relaxed ends for a very long time.  I transitioned last year and cut after about 5 months.  I think it traumatized me.  I was being impatient.  I am going to follow Patchouli85's conditioning reggie and hopefully I won't have the dryness issues that led me to relax.  I didnt moisturize my hair and just used a lot of products with cones and my sizzle stick (flat iron).  The sizzler will still be used but this time I will be armed with a Hana Elite and a Sedu and I will be deep conditioning my ng like crazy.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## toyagurl

Imani said:


> Is anyone else wearing their hair straight while transitioning?
> 
> This is what I plan on doing (via professional flat irons/hydrating steam treatments). I have very rough tight 4b hair, and I think this will be the easiest way for me because I won't have to fight tangles on a daily. I don't really like braids or weaves/wigs. And in the past I've had micro braids pull out my hair esp the edges. In the past with relaxer stretches I have tried to do no heat styles  I had tangles/breakage for days. its been breezy for the most part though with wearing it professionally straightened.



This is what I will be doing.  I can get my 4b hair extremely straight and when i say I am 4b I mean I am 4qrstub! I stay in South Georgia so it is very humid.  I have transitioned before and bc'd because I was impatient.  This time no bc for me.  I will be transitioning for at least 12 months...maybe even 18.


----------



## seraphinelle

Ok, hair is in cornrows, I do plan to keep these for at least 2 weeks, so I have to be diligent with protecting my hair at night.

I may venture down the weave route again, who knows, but I really need to protect my ends and the demarcation line, so the only way I can do that is hiding my hair.

Welp.

These is a long *** journey.


----------



## Smiley79

Imani- I totally agree with you on that

ToyaGurl- No it's not too late; welcome aboard; and I do agree on that.  Deep conditioning my new growth has been a critical aid in helping me deal with this transistion.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I can't wait to style my hair like this while I'm transitioning.  I just might keep it this way and sometimes just cowash the back section and shampoo entire head when needed. 

Longhairdontcare2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2ZuhKsqKg


----------



## poookie

i'm surprised y'all are having trouble with s-curl.  my new growth LOVES it, i get really awesome wavies airdrying with the scarf method & s-curl.  & my relaxed ends LOVE it as well!  my hair stays soft, moisturized, and i love how poofy my s-curled ponytail gets when it comes in contact with the moisture in the air.

i'll agree, i'm not too keen on the smell, though.  it's pleasant, but weird.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

I'm having some troubles mentally. I guess it's the rollercoaster. Goin t the African's this weekend.

Check my thread out and offer any support.


----------



## Smiley79

Well although I like my simple regimen, I am always on the lookout for a better leave-in and moisturizer...those are the two areas that I usually have no luck in.  So S-Curl gets a thumbs down from me.  I've been sticking to HErbal Essence LTR or Hairveda Whipped Cream.  And another thing I recently did was dig in my cubbard and found some leftover Hawiaan 14-1 and I mixed it with water, coconut oil and some EOs and I've been using it as a mositurizer and my hair really likes it.  So, we'll see how that goes.

As far as a leave-in, I was thinking about giving either Infusium or Giovanni direct a try....I've read some pretty good reviews on them.


----------



## MiWay

I'll be 15 weeks post on Saturday (10/31).  Rollersetting is the only thing working for me now.  The last time I tried transtioning, my braidouts and twistouts were so dry and just not cute.  But when I'm fully/freshly relaxed, they look great.  What products are you using to perfect your braidouts/twistouts on transitioning hair?


----------



## Smiley79

bumping...


----------



## Foxglove

47 weeks post!!


----------



## Lovie

This will be my first challenge ever.

I transitioned from relaxed to texlaxed over a year - basically by self-trimming and staying at the same length for a year...Then once I was done and I saw my full head of thick textured hair,  I was like, WHOO HOO! Now, wonder what I look like natural? So my only misgiving is losing length and staying here AGAIN for a year..but if I can transition without BCing I should have more flexibility in styles.

Right now I have a full head of healthy texlaxed hair, so I dust where needed but it isnt required as often lately. I'm pretty satisfied with style, growth rate, etc. Not sure how long I am transitioning, but I know the goal is length retention for now since I am tired of hanging out around SL, so we'll see. I really just want to see what my natural hair looks like.

My Basic Routine:
I will be following a modified Curly Girl method. I've been doing it for about a month with excellent results, I love it so we will see how it works on transitioning from texlax-natural. I mostly bun/updo,  but when I want to get on my husband's good side I will wear it out (roller set or flat iron). 

- No Shampoo. NONE. I do have 1 bottle of CON in reserve, along with 1 bottle of Jonathan Detox Dirt (a sulfate free clarifying shampoo) but so far, no need to break the glass.

- No products that end in -cone or -xane, as these build up and need to be removed by shampoo in any of my styling products, and I have eliminated shampoo. 

- Daily Conditioner Washing w/ Trader Joe's Nourish, Trader Joe's Tea Triple Treat, or Giovanni Direct Smooth as Silk (All are 100% organic)

- Weekly scalp massages w/ Phytopollienne Elixer, followed by 50 min DC Treatments w/ Steam: AO HSR, AO GPB, AO RM. Sometimes a pre-poo w/ olive or jojoba oil.

- Wet Bunning w/ AVG (+ Mega-Tek on scalp when I feel like it)

- Occasional heat styling (roller sets or flat iron)

- Occasional protein, usually to strengthen before/after heat styling. I heart Nexxus Emergencee for this.

- Simplify, Simplify, Simplify where I can. 

- If I shed, I wil probably take a garlic supplement or maybe will try the tip for garlic powder during a DC session? But so far, so good, no problems. Maybe my healthy italian diet filled with garlic pastas! 


For those wondering here is info on The Curly Girl Method
http://www.wikihow.com/Follow-the-Curly-Girl-Method-for-Curly-Hair 

HHG!


----------



## briana87

I would love to join this! The longer I've been stretching my relaxer the more I'm realizing how much I LOVE my natural texture. I'm definitely gonna need support because my family and other people that know me keep telling me I need to relax my hair.  I keep telling them I will just so they get off my case but the truth is I really don't want to. I'm pretty sure in the meantime I'm gonna face some ridicule from them so I'm calling on all my LHCF sisters for love and support! And of course I'm here for you all in return!


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok I don't know why it took me so long to join this group. I plan to transition until I get enough hair to make a nice puff. My main hair line is Aphogee but I have also added Silicon Mix to the "MIX". So far so good with no setbacks. As I write this I am doing a henna treatment for even more hair strength. Oh and I am 7 mths post!


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome to the group newcomers...


----------



## LoveCraze

Smiley79 said:


> Well although I like my simple regimen, I am always on the lookout for a better leave-in and moisturizer...those are the two areas that I usually have no luck in. So S-Curl gets a thumbs down from me. I've been sticking to HErbal Essence LTR or Hairveda Whipped Cream. And another thing I recently did was dig in my cubbard and *found some leftover Hawiaan 14-1* and I mixed it with water, coconut oil and some EOs and I've been using it as a mositurizer and my hair really likes it. So, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> As far as a leave-in, I was thinking about giving either Infusium or Giovanni direct a try....I've read some pretty good reviews on them.


 
I was going to suggest you check out the Hawaiin Silky. But like someone mentioned, if you're going to use the S-Curl, just use it on the roots and a little goes a long way. For the smell, I just add either a fragrance or essential oil. I also put just a little castor oil in as well. IMO, S-Curl moisturizes a little better than Hawaiin Silky. But I use both.
Oh and Infusium is a really nice leave in.


----------



## DayStar

ill be 19 weeks on sunday and so far im all good...tempted to BC though...

I condition wash, and put it in a pony tail. I use Ecostyler gel for my new growth and I keep it in for an entire week. Simple...


----------



## skegeesmb

Yay guys, I just made it to 16 weeks.  I have been keeping it straight more because I was losing a lot of hair when I was combing it wet.  So far so good!  I can't wait until month 6.  I am glad I transitioned when I did because it'll be summer again.  I can deal with six inches of newgrowth better than an inch of newgrowth, and at that point all of my hair will be able to fit in a ponytail without clipping the bangs.  That'll help with my workouts!


----------



## Smiley79

StephElise said:


> I was going to suggest you check out the Hawaiin Silky. But like someone mentioned, if you're going to use the S-Curl, just use it on the roots and a little goes a long way. For the smell, I just add either a fragrance or essential oil. I also put just a little castor oil in as well. IMO, S-Curl moisturizes a little better than Hawaiin Silky. But I use both.
> Oh and Infusium is a really nice leave in.


 
Thanks for the suggestions girl! Yea, I'm gonna see how those go.  I'll post some updates too.


----------



## Smiley79

Great job Skegeesmb!


----------



## Imani

skegeesmb said:


> Yay guys, I just made it to 16 weeks. I have been keeping it straight more because I was losing a lot of hair when I was combing it wet. So far so good! I can't wait until month 6. I am glad I transitioned when I did because it'll be summer again. I can deal with six inches of newgrowth better than an inch of newgrowth, and at that point all of my hair will be able to fit in a ponytail without clipping the bangs. *That'll help with my workouts*!


 
Giiiiirllll, I just worked out hard for the first time since I've decided to transition. I'm only 12 weeks post. what are u doing when you workout?

All of my hair reverted (I sweat pretty hard). I thinik i may be on of those people with like 95% shrinkage. I think my texture in the front/crown is different from the back. Bc the front puffed up some but it is still somewhat smooth and I can still get a comb thru it. But the back feels like a brillo bad and some of it cannot be combed.


----------



## mist0898

I will be 1yr and 2mnths on November 2nd!!!!!! yaaaa


----------



## Shay72

I think my back is a different texture too.  I'm having a hard time getting it fully moisturized.  It doesn't help that when I texlaxed I think I severely underprocessed the back in comparison to the rest of my hair.


----------



## Computer Blue

Checking in. 2 weeks post trim.Will be 9 mos post on the 12th. Haven't changed anything 
My goal is not to flatiron until the holidays so I will be experimenting to improve the braidout effect on my relaxed ends. Going to be trying twist and curl again, since I have more ng.




Smiley79 said:


> BTW, are you all finding that you should cowash more often to deal with all the new growth?


* I am not a cowasher for now-my relaxed hair no likey*



Smiley79 said:


> Ladies what have been your favorite leave-ins so far?


*The same leave ins I used while relaxed: salerm 21 b5, silicon mix leave in,he ltr as daily moisturizer .newfound love is redken antisnap*



Smiley79 said:


> Are any of you taking hair vitamins that you recommend or find to be helpful during the transition?  I'm interested in Biotin but I fear headaches.


*I take GNC womens'multivit and omega 3,6,9s that's it.  *


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks Tranz4last!!!


----------



## sparklebh

My hair is doing good. As you can see my hair has grown. The first pic was taken on oct 31th 09, and the second was taken june 3rd 09. The last relaxer was in july around the second week, which I would have been 5 or 6 weeks post relaxer. I will texlax on Dec 1st or Jan 1st not sure at this point, but I can say all is going well.


----------



## MummysGirl

Checking in at 45 weeks post


----------



## MummysGirl

KUTGW!!!!!!!


mist0898 said:


> I will be 1yr and 2mnths on November 2nd!!!!!! yaaaa


----------



## Platinum

27 weeks post! I think I'm going to get more Senegalese Twists in a few weeks. I'm a truck driver so braids are a great protective style for me. I just need to start cowashing and DC'ing more. My NG was more manageable and my hair grew fast when I did this more often.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm only four weeks post  but I did my first successful twist-out, and love it! kinda like a practice /preview to being natural...


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm only four weeks post  but I did my first successful twist-out, and love it! kinda like a practice /preview to being natural...


 

Great job Sis!


----------



## keykee

i don't remember my last relaxer... I have about over an inch of natural growth.
I am having a hard time with tangles. Especially lately I don't know why--maybe its because of the wide tooth come I'm using.  Does anyone have any tips for tangles?


----------



## Shay72

keykee said:


> i don't remember my last relaxer... I have about over an inch of natural growth.
> I am having a hard time with tangles. Especially lately I don't know why--maybe its because of the wide tooth come I'm using. Does anyone have any tips for tangles?


 
The wide tooth comb is best for tangles.  Are you detangling at all on wash day? I detangle twice a week.  I start with a K cutter comb and follow up with a paddle brush to make sure I get the shed hairs. I do have a denman now but haven't used it yet. I also braid my hair each night and wash days to decrease the tangles.  It stretches the new growth and it helps my ends not become a tangled mess.


----------



## dicapr

keykee said:


> i don't remember my last relaxer... I have about over an inch of natural growth.
> I am having a hard time with tangles. Especially lately I don't know why--maybe its because of the wide tooth come I'm using. Does anyone have any tips for tangles?


 
I find that applying my conditioner like a relaxer on my new growth really aids getting rid of tangles.


----------



## LoveCraze

keykee said:


> i don't remember my last relaxer... I have about over an inch of natural growth.
> I am having a hard time with tangles. Especially lately I don't know why--maybe its because of the wide tooth come I'm using. Does anyone have any tips for tangles?


 I'd say that the wide tooth comb is good for detangling your roots but you need a smaller tooth comb for your relaxed ends still. A wide tooth comb won't detangle the relaxed ends as the hair can still clump and tangle as it glides between the teeth. So start the roots with a wide tooth and then switch to a smaller tooth or denman for the relaxed ends. Also make sure you're detangling with a product that gives a lot of slip like a conditioner or even a leave in if you detangle out of the shower. Are you getting tangles only on wash days or after waking up in the morning? If it's the latter, you should set your hair at night either with braids, twists or bantu knots to stop the tangling. Get use to using your fingers instead of a comb when styling too. HTH


----------



## MummysGirl

I detangle with my fingers while rinsing out my conditioner and detangle with my wide tooth comb after applying my leave in. I cowash 3 times a week and detangle each time (if my hair's loose and not in my braids(no extensions)), maybe that's why I don't really have tangles.

HTH!



keykee said:


> i don't remember my last relaxer... I have about over an inch of natural growth.
> I am having a hard time with tangles. Especially lately I don't know why--maybe its because of the wide tooth come I'm using.  Does anyone have any tips for tangles?


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies please post your transitioning hairstyles here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=413884. I think this will really help Current and future transitioners


----------



## keykee

Thanks all... yeah the tangles are not in the new growth.. its the relaxed ends..  I am going to focus on using a smaller tooth comb on the relaxed ends.
Tangles have been all the time during conditioning/cowashing (however I just found this Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner which helps a lot). Twist outs have been slightly brutal on my hair.. I am going to try a braid out next cowash.
What about steaming.. has anyone found it easier to manage after a steam?


----------



## Shay72

keykee said:


> Thanks all... yeah the tangles are not in the new growth.. its the relaxed ends.. I am going to focus on using a smaller tooth comb on the relaxed ends.
> Tangles have been all the time during conditioning/cowashing (however I just found this Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner which helps a lot). Twist outs have been slightly brutal on my hair.. I am going to try a braid out next cowash.
> What about steaming.. has anyone found it easier to manage after a steam?


I steam 2x/wk and it has made a difference.  My ends were getting tangled too and braiding at night has made a huge difference.  I suggest never wearing your hair loose at night.  One of the things I try to remember is to treat my hair as if natural and one of the things many naturals do is never wear their hair loose at night.


----------



## LoveCraze

I too use steam to DC my hair every wash day whic for me is once a week. It seems to really make my hair, particularly the NG just a little more manageable. I highly recommend it but the frequency should be based on your personal hair needs and regimen.


----------



## Ltown

56 post, definately not BC I'm down to 2" of hair left!


----------



## Smiley79

Hey Ladies!!!! Just keeping this thread alive!!!! hOw's everyone holding up!!!???


----------



## Amerie123

Still braid underneath wig.. *sigh* I'm soooo done with this style. LOL. and there are not many wigs that I'd wear neither, to change it up.


----------



## Imani

I got my hair flat ironed at a new salon Saturday. My hair is straight,but it feels rough/dry especially the relaxed part and I had little 2 inch broken hairs even combing with a wide tooth comb. The salon i went to last time used Design Essentials products and my hair was silky but my roots reverted very quickly.  This new salon uses a line of products developed by the owner for natural hair and my hair is still straight even after sweating but I cannot stand the way it feels. i've been drowning it in moisturizers/oils trying to revive it, it literally feels dead. Next time I"m going back to the salon that uses the DE products. 

I'm also updating my fotki sometime this week, i haven't updated it in ages. I'm going to try to transition to 6 months and then decide if I want to go natural or not. After looking at the "Inspired by sylver2, long term relaxer stretch" thread, I'm considering just being on of those people that relax like twice a year. So we will see in 3 more months how I feel.


----------



## MiWay

15 weeks and 2 days post.  Got my hair flatironed and one inch trimmed off this weekend.  It looks like I have a fresh relaxer.  Movement, but no body, and STRAIGHT.  The stylist suggested cutting another 1-2 inches next time, since my hair is cut in layers so we could get rid of the thin ends.  I don't think I'm ready for that yet.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hey Mummy! Everything's cool here. I think I'm about 25-26 weeks post now. I'll be doing a length check on Thursday, but I now have about 5" of new growth. I had some hair touching apl 2-3 weeks ago, so hopefully more have made it there!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Checking in!!! I will be 24 weeks this Friday. I am still cowashing everyday and still wearing my boring bun throughout the week. 
I am using (in no certain order) Silicon Mix, Aphogee 2 min, Cantu Shea Leave In (I love this 1), Tresemme Antibreakage Condtioner and VO5 Conditioner. I always seal my hair with coconut oil and sometimes leave conditioner in my hair. On the weekends I flat iron my hair (mainly for my hubby). 
I am not having any problems yet but I also BKT'd 4 weeks ago. This will be my second attempt at transitioning. I only made it 12 weeks before and I keep kicking myself because I would have been 32 weeks by now but I wanted a fresh relaxer for Memorial Day wknd 
I hope by June 2010, I will be BSL and once I get to that length I can trim my relaxed hair until I am natural.


----------



## Smiley79

I too still have my hair cornrowed underneath my half wigs...I'm taking them out Thursday (I'm so happy).  I'll give my hair some TLC and give it a couple days to rest.  This weekend I'll be getting the braids and hopefully rock that through the end of 2009.  I don't want the braids too small, just something I can bun and leave my hair alone.  So, so far, all is well. I cannot stress how much I really believe frequent DC and/or cowashing is the key for us to get through this transitions process as smoothly as possible.  I hope it continues this way...I'll check in after I wash my hair with more updates.


----------



## MummysGirl

5" of new growth? I'm trying really hard not to be jealous  
I don't have anywhere close to 5" of new growth yet but I finally learned not to compare my growth to others'

Well done on getting to where you are now 



sipp100 said:


> Hey Mummy! Everything's cool here. I think I'm about 25-26 weeks post now. I'll be doing a length check on Thursday, but I now have about 5" of new growth. I had some hair touching apl 2-3 weeks ago, so hopefully more have made it there!


----------



## Foxglove

Smiley79 said:


> I too still have my hair cornrowed underneath my half wigs...I'm taking them out Thursday (I'm so happy). I'll give my hair some TLC and give it a couple days to rest. This weekend I'll be getting the braids and hopefully rock that through the end of 2009. I don't want the braids too small, just something I can bun and leave my hair alone. So, so far, all is well. *I cannot stress how much I really believe frequent DC and/or cowashing is the key for us to get through this transitions process as smoothly as possible.* I hope it continues this way...I'll check in after I wash my hair with more updates.


 
I agree with this. It worked wonders for me


----------



## Golden75

Checking in-will be 18 weeks post 2morrow.  In the process of looking for a wig-saw some cute ones.  My plan is to keep it braided under the wigs at least til January.  My main issue is tangling at the roots.


----------



## BlondeByDesire

Checking-in - I've reached my 1 year mark of transitioning.  Still hanging in there.  I have no problems as long as I'm bunning.


----------



## MummysGirl

BlondeByDesire said:


> Checking-in - I've reached my 1 year mark of transitioning.  Still hanging in there.  I have no problems as long as I'm bunning.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

BlondeByDesire said:


> Checking-in - I've reached my 1 year mark of transitioning. Still hanging in there. I have no problems as long as I'm bunning.


 

WOW! Congrats


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

Checking in..

I have found castor oil.

Wow! is all I can say! It lays my edges down like nobody's business.


----------



## EccentricRed

I'm joining...I am currently in week 59 or so of my transition (about a year and a month or so)...I don't plan on cutting until September, and I am more than halfway there!


----------



## MiWay

BlondeByDesire said:


> Checking-in - I've reached my 1 year mark of transitioning. Still hanging in there. I have no problems as long as I'm bunning.


 

Congratulations!


----------



## Smiley79

Congrats Blonde!!!!! I am so happy to hear that!!!


----------



## keriplz

EccentricRed said:


> I'm joining...I am currently in week 59 or so of my transition (about a year and a month or so)...I don't plan on cutting until September, and I am more than halfway there!



Yay! This makes me feel like it is definitely possible to go multiple years without BC'ing. Do you experience alot, or any, breakage along the line where your natural hair meets the relaxed ends?


----------



## Scorpimini14720

BlondeByDesire said:


> Checking-in - I've reached my 1 year mark of transitioning. Still hanging in there. I have no problems as long as I'm bunning.


 


EccentricRed said:


> I'm joining...I am currently in week 59 or so of my transition (about a year and a month or so)...I don't plan on cutting until September, and I am more than halfway there!


 

Congratulations ladies!!!  Would you both agree that bunning is the key?
Blonde, do you have a given time when you want/plan to cut?


----------



## SmartyPants

naturallygoldie said:


> Is anybody, or does anybody know of a person that is/was bsl+ and transitioned without the bc??



I think SouthernBella did, but I could have her mixed up with someone else.  I know at least one other person did as well but I am drawing a complete blank on her name.


----------



## PinkyD

Im transitioning w/o big chopping, i've tried transtioning two timeds before and both times involved lots of breakage (pre hair board days). My last "tex-lax" was in April im new to this site though, is it too late to join?


----------



## kittykhat

I'm in! My last relaxer was in september. My hair is already short so I'm just transitioning for a year or less.


----------



## Smiley79

Yeah!!! Welcome aboard ladies!!!!


----------



## Amerie123

I'm 20 weeks post today. (yes, on a tuesday.. lol)


----------



## sparklebh

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Congratulations ladies!!! Would you both agree that bunning is the key?
> Blonde, do you have a given time when you want/plan to cut?


 
Bunning is what I'm doing and it's working just great for me, but what works for me may not work for others. I have found out that it's hard to tex-lax because you have three dif type hair to deal with. So I will be going past the 12 weeks and try not to tex-lax. If things work out ok than I will go longer. Not getting alot of breakage and that's a plus. Wish others would let me know what has been working for them. I have 4b hair (I think) but it's nice and soft and doing well so far.


----------



## sparklebh

Here is a few pics of what my hair is doing so far. I think I have got so good growth. What u think ladies? From June 3rd 09 to Oct 31 09.


----------



## Platinum

amazing said:


> I'm 20 weeks post today. (yes, on a tuesday.. lol)


Keep up the good work, Sis!



sparklebh said:


> Here is a few pics of what my hair is doing so far. I think I have got so good growth. What u think ladies? From June 3rd 09 to Oct 31 09.


 
Wow! That's some good growth!


----------



## Ltown

BlondeByDesire said:


> Checking-in - I've reached my 1 year mark of transitioning. Still hanging in there. I have no problems as long as I'm bunning.


Congratulation, bunning was the key for me too!


----------



## jaded_faerie

sparklebh said:


> Here is a few pics of what my hair is doing so far. I think I have got so good growth. What u think ladies? From June 3rd 09 to Oct 31 09.



awesome growth! what is your regimen?

1 year 2 weeks for me today, i will be wigging it till 2010(crown + glory challenge begins). 11 months 2 more weeks to go


----------



## Ltown

BlondeByDesire said:


> Checking-in - I've reached my 1 year mark of transitioning. Still hanging in there. I have no problems as long as I'm bunning.


 


jaded_faerie said:


> awesome growth! what is your regimen?
> 
> 1 year 2 weeks for me today, i will be wigging it till 2010(crown + glory challenge begins). 11 months 2 more weeks to go


 
Congrats on your year mark!


----------



## Shay72

I've had been bunning practically 24/7 since I started this HHJ.  Then I noticed my edges were nearly gone. I have since switched to braidouts,twistouts, and flexirod sets.  I may bun once a week now.  My buns are never tight my edges are just fragile.  I am working on strengthening them because unlike some folks rather than looking forward to a big a$$ afro or puff when natural I am looking forward to a big a$$ bun.


----------



## sparklebh

jaded_faerie said:


> awesome growth! what is your regimen?
> 
> 1 year 2 weeks for me today, i will be wigging it till 2010(crown + glory challenge begins). 11 months 2 more weeks to go


 

Thanks, I think so too. Ever one say you only get 1/2 in, per month, but I think I got a little more than that. What you think ladies?


----------



## Smiley79

Great job ladies! I can't wait for my updates....y'all are keeping me so motivated!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I've officially decided to end my transition until the future. I'll watch your progress, ladies!


----------



## naturallygoldie

DDTexlaxed said:


> I've officially decided to end my transition until the future. I'll watch your progress, ladies!




why r u ending ur transition?


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I prefer to wear my hair strait. I am losing progress with heat damage.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Scorpimini14720 said:


> I would love to join! I just shared with my sister that I am going to go natural and she is quite pleased to hear although she doesn't believe me. (She has beautiful waistlength dreads) If I start sharing with everyone that I am transitioning then I will have to stay committed.  Thank you ladies.


I have a group of naturals that I became friends with when I was natural & they never kicked me out of the group when I decided to get a curl. I told some of them that I was transitioning to stay committed as well. 



Smiley79 said:


> Are any of you taking hair vitamins that you recommend or find to be helpful during the transition? I'm interested in Biotin but I fear headaches.


I take cysteine, lysine, a hair, skin & nail vitamin (all by Nature's Sunshine) and I take a tbsp of MSM in water twice a day, alta silica, and foti root. I used to take Biotin but I never got any headaches. I stopped taking it b/c it was GNC brand & I no longer shop there & I guess I forgot to ask my herb lady about biotin. 

I would love to see more transitioning routines. 

Here are my stats:
I'm exactly 22 weeks today post from a curl. I'm BSB and will be hiding my hair with wigs and Urban twists (see www.salontresbelle.com) for the next 18 months. I'm personally challenging myself to hide my hair until my oldest graduates from high school in 2011. 

My routine will be:
- Weekly prepoo with Shikakai & Amla oils
- Weekly wash & DC w/Hairveda products
- Giovanni leave-in after wash & DC
- Daily moisturize w/Hairveda products (either the mist or the baggy cream)
- Nightly scalp massage w/GroAut, bhringraj & mahabhringraj oils
- Monthly protein treatment w/Hairveda treatment

For now I don't know how I'm going to handle trims. I will be wigging until mid January. I have a braider that will braid my hair in a circular pattern as if I was prepping for a weave. I will get it rebraided once a month. I will probably play trims by ear.


----------



## Smiley79

Thank you so much Nakia...great info!!!


----------



## Smiley79

DDTexlaxed said:


> I prefer to wear my hair strait. I am losing progress with heat damage.


 
 Nooooo.  Come back. We can do it!!! I'm just teasing you DDT.  Well I hate to see you stopping, but do remember that this thread is a support thread, so do feel free to chime in with your challenges and hopefully we can get through them.  But I completely understand, if the bad outweighs the good, then I can understand you holding off.  I gave myself that same exception, if it ever ends up in a negative state, than I may have to restratagize my plans.  But hang in there DDT and I hope you jump back on board soon.


----------



## briana87

Hey!  Just checking in. Ok so I've had my hair in a PS for about a week and a half and I've noticed a major difference. It's a lot more moisturized and I'm starting to see less breakage. 

The good thing is that I learned something about my hair: it cannot handle water more than once a week. I washed my hair last Tuesday because I had never done a midweek wash and I wanted to try it just to see what it would do. Unfortunately it seemed like it made my hair a lot dryer. I had planned on air drying it and keeping it in the PS but it just didn't look right. I ended up flat ironing (which is what I'm trying to eliminate if at all possible). So the moral of the story is that I actually listened to my hair and responded quickly when it told me !

But I am having one problem though. My new growth is very healthy although looks like a jungle. Since I don't wear my hair down anymore I never part it. At night time when I do part it to apply my oil it seems so dry. I don't understand because I put oil on it every night and I cover it with a silk scarf. This weekend I'm going to apply my DC and leave it on for a couple of hours to let it "marinate" my new growth and see if this helps. Also I'm *not* going to flat iron at all (I think I may do a braid out). I'll be sure to post pictures and give an update on how this works but in the meantime if any of you have any advice I'm all open.

TIA and HHJ!


----------



## Bulletproof

I BC the a 3inch by 1inch portion of my hair in the front. I had a feeling I had heat damage there from June and would search for split ends or whatever to solidify my thoughts. Sure enough last week I quite a few strands with splits. Then I saw another strand with splits going up the shaft. So I just cut it to about a half inch above my new growth. I was not trying to let that keep traveling up to my new growth because I refuse to have damaged natural hair . Luckily I am a headband girl so I just shove the hair under the headband and the straight ends blend into my half wig. I actually think with this cut in the front I can wear lots of different half wigs since blending won't be hard to do with only a few strands. I can stick them under the wig hairs lol.


----------



## dicapr

I am 19 weeks post.  I have been bunning all week and I think this will be my primary hairstyle.  I plan to do a .5 in trim in December which would be about 3 months since my last trim.  I am going to try to enjoy the transition and not focus on being natural.


----------



## sparklebh

I will be bunning with my phony pony on ladies. So far things are really going well. Here are some pics. Tell me what you think ladies.


----------



## wontonfm

I'm in! I'm in!  I'm currently working towards APL with over 3 months of new growth.  I may just let my hair grow until my natural hair (straightened) is around shoulder length and then chop from there.  Not sure though...


----------



## nakialovesshoes

bayougirl318 said:


> Hey!  Just checking in. Ok so I've had my hair in a PS for about a week and a half and I've noticed a major difference. It's a lot more moisturized and I'm starting to see less breakage.
> 
> The good thing is that I learned something about my hair: it cannot handle water more than once a week. I washed my hair last Tuesday because I had never done a midweek wash and I wanted to try it just to see what it would do. Unfortunately it seemed like it made my hair a lot dryer. I had planned on air drying it and keeping it in the PS but it just didn't look right. I ended up flat ironing (which is what I'm trying to eliminate if at all possible). So the moral of the story is that I actually listened to my hair and responded quickly when it told me !


 
I totally agree with you. I'm planning to wear wigs but until mine gets here, since I have 22 wks of new growth, I decided to cornrow my hair. I went over a week without washing my hair. Normally I wet it daily. I did an overnight prepoo with Ojon's Tawaka Ancient Tribal Rejuvenating Cream. When I pooed my hair (Design Essentials Moisture Poo - I'm trying to use up some things before I start hiding my hair) & DCed with Design Essential Express Cond mixed with a lil Joico Moisture Recovery it was sooo soft. I mixed some Cantu Shea Leave-in (again I'm using stuff up) with some Qhemet AOHC & put my hair in 4 celie plaits to air dry. 

I had much less hair loss than normal when detangling. Actually I wouldn't even call it detangling b/c my hair really wasn't tangled. I may have to add an Ojon treatment to my monthly routine. Maybe I'll do it when I take my braids down once a month before my protein treatment. I will be listening to my hair. I will only be wetting it (outside of moisturizers) once a week from now on. Guess I've gone on long enough...


----------



## briana87

nakialovesshoes said:


> I totally agree with you. I'm planning to wear wigs but until mine gets here, since I have 22 wks of new growth, I decided to cornrow my hair. I went over a week without washing my hair. Normally I wet it daily. I did an overnight prepoo with Ojon's Tawaka Ancient Tribal Rejuvenating Cream. When I pooed my hair (Design Essentials Moisture Poo - I'm trying to use up some things before I start hiding my hair) & DCed with Design Essential Express Cond mixed with a lil Joico Moisture Recovery it was sooo soft. I mixed some Cantu Shea Leave-in (again I'm using stuff up) with some Qhemet AOHC & put my hair in 4 celie plaits to air dry.
> 
> I had much less hair loss than normal when detangling. Actually I wouldn't even call it detangling b/c my hair really wasn't tangled. I may have to add an Ojon treatment to my monthly routine. Maybe I'll do it when I take my braids down once a month before my protein treatment. I will be listening to my hair. I will only be wetting it (outside of moisturizers) once a week from now on. Guess I've gone on long enough...




Thanks so much for the advice. Looks like we're around the same stage in our transitioning. Good luck (and keep me posted on your results!)

Today is my wash day so I'll be back with an update some time Saturday.


----------



## briana87

kayex, girl everytime I see your siggy I can't help but!


----------



## malibu4590

I am 20 months post and don't plan on another small dusting til I hit the two year mark. I will continue my super easy routine of washing and dc'ing in braids every one to two weeks, detangling, and rebraiding to wear my wig. My length is around bsl so when I reach my goal of mbl, I will get one inch trims and maintain from there til I have all natural hair. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Bublin

I'm 19 weeks post today.

How much regrowth do 19 weekers have?  

It looks like i only have about 1" - 1 and a half inches.

I have very thin strands so have to detangle every day and wash once a week otherwise i have trouble on my hands.

My new growth is so soft - when wet i just put my shea butter mix on the scalp and roots and blow dry.  If i don't blowdry i have a tangled mess on my hands.  My hair likes heat.


----------



## Bulletproof

bayougirl318 said:


> kayex, girl everytime I see your siggy I can't help but!



I might just change it to my own mullet now. Don't laugh at my braiding skills.


----------



## KathyMay

I have always stretched my relaxers over 20 weeks, but I have decided to leave the relaxers alone, I‘ve had enough of my hair’s reaction to a relaxer and the different textures don’t help at all.  Right now I am at 36 weeks post relax at first I had planned to do the BC but now I am just wiggin and braiding it while transitioning.


----------



## MummysGirl

^^
Welcome 

46 weeks post... and at least 32 weeks to go 

HHG Ladies!!!!


----------



## Golden75

But I am having one problem though. My new growth is very healthy although looks like a jungle. Since I don't wear my hair down anymore I never part it. At night time when I do part it to apply my oil it seems so dry. I don't understand because I put oil on it every night and I cover it with a silk scarf. This weekend I'm going to apply my DC and leave it on for a couple of hours to let it "marinate" my new growth and see if this helps. Also I'm *not* going to flat iron at all (I think I may do a braid out). I'll be sure to post pictures and give an update on how this works but in the meantime if any of you have any advice I'm all open.

TIA and HHJ![/QUOTE]

If you are just using an oil- you may not be giving your hair enough moisture. This could be why it feels so dry.  Maybe spritz a lil water on the new growth first, then using an oil or find a water based moisturizer and then seal with oil, see if there is a difference after a week or so.  Oil works for some people as a moisturizer (many say coconut) but most find that a water based moisturizer, then an oil works better


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I have a question for you ladies. Since I'll either be in cornrows under a wig or wearing individuals for at least the next 18 months, how necessary is a trim? I know some people say trimming prevents the split from travelling up the hair shaft. But if I'm not manipulating my hair daily, then how would a split travel?

Really, my rationale is if I avoid trims, I won't be tempted to straighten & wear my hair out. 

What do you think? Could I actually go 18 months without a trim if I was hiding my hair the entire time? TIA...


----------



## blksndrlla

nakialovesshoes said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Since I'll either be in cornrows under a wig or wearing individuals for at least the next 18 months, how necessary is a trim? I know some people say trimming prevents the split from travelling up the hair shaft. But if I'm not manipulating my hair daily, then how would a split travel?
> 
> Really, my rationale is if I avoid trims, I won't be tempted to straighten & wear my hair out.
> 
> What do you think? Could I actually go 18 months without a trim if I was hiding my hair the entire time? TIA...


 
SouthernTease didn't trim for an entire year...I figure if you start with decent ends...why trim? Just my opinion....


----------



## briana87

Golden75 said:


> If you are just using an oil- you may not be giving your hair enough moisture. This could be why it feels so dry.  Maybe spritz a lil water on the new growth first, then using an oil or find a water based moisturizer and then seal with oil, see if there is a difference after a week or so.  Oil works for some people as a moisturizer (many say coconut) but most find that a water based moisturizer, then an oil works better


Thanks so much! Last night I washed by hair and DC'd with ORS replenishing pack mixed with some Proclaim Natural 7 oil while my hair was dripping wet. I put on a conditioning cap and sat under the dryer for about 20 or 30 minutes. Then I let it sit for about 4 hours without heat. When I finally rinsed my hair the new growth was so soft and manageable! And this was all before I read your post so you were right on the mark! 

Thanks again.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Transitionig Without BCing Style #1

I got my hair braided this morning & I'm going wig shopping (not sure about the online vendor I was orginally going to order from) with my mother later today. I will be wigging at least until mid January. Then I'm going to switch up & get some Urban Twists.


----------



## PinkyD

Hi im in! A little late. Im 7 months post form my last "tex-lax" I've been bunning for 2 months. I plan on BC'ing when my hair is BSL  My regi:
1. Cowash 1-2 times per week using: V05 Tea Therapy conditioner.
2. DC'ing once a week with EO Essentials Lavender and Aloe or Coconut
3. Leave-In Giovanni Weightless or leave in one of the above conditioners
4. Seal my entire length with my oils mix (EVOO, Castor Oil, Grape Seed Oil, Peppermint EO, Vatika Coconut) , Seal ends with Shea Butter
5. Mega Tek - Sporafically 1-3 times a week.


----------



## PinkyD

P.S. I plan on consistently bunning until March plus I henna every 4-6 weeks and perform a caramel treatment every 6 weeks.


----------



## poookie

9 weeks post.  found out the hard way today that i:

`can't deep condition overnight
`will have to start washing in plaits
`can't use the showercomb to detangle in the shower, my relaxed hairs are simply too fine, & snap right off under any sort of pressure while wet.

my new growth is doing fine, though!

i was *this* close to doing my BC today!


----------



## Amerie123

nakialovesshoes said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Since I'll either be in cornrows under a wig or wearing individuals for at least the next 18 months, how necessary is a trim? I know some people say trimming prevents the split from travelling up the hair shaft. But if I'm not manipulating my hair daily, then how would a split travel?
> 
> Really, my rationale is if I avoid trims, I won't be tempted to straighten & wear my hair out.
> 
> What do you think? Could I actually go 18 months without a trim if I was hiding my hair the entire time? TIA...



I think that sounds very reasonable. That's my same mentality . lol.
ETA: the way u have your hair braided in that pic to go under your wig has been my staple hairstyle for most of this year. I actually got it like that right now. lol.


----------



## Thann

I'm three months post and need to straighten my hair for a job interview later today at 2pm. Im just realizing that it will be humid and rainy today and more than likely hot. I normally relax every 10-12 weeks and have no idea of what changes I should be making in order to avoid a freezy mess. My roots are very thick and coarse, so the last thing I want is two different textures once I arrive. I don't have any Sabino Moisture Block, but Salley's is around the way. I have no idea what to do at this point. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~

I'm in!

I'm currrently 9 weeks post with about an inch or so of new growth, about 5 inches of texlaxed hair, and about 6 or 7 inches of bone strait relaxed hair.  I'm definitely transitioning to texlaxed, but am also contemplating totally swearing off relaxers.  We'll see.

But I'm seriously loving how thick and healthy my new growth and texlaxed hair looks compared to my bone strait hair.


----------



## Ltown

nakialovesshoes said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Since I'll either be in cornrows under a wig or wearing individuals for at least the next 18 months, how necessary is a trim? I know some people say trimming prevents the split from travelling up the hair shaft. But if I'm not manipulating my hair daily, then how would a split travel?
> 
> Really, my rationale is if I avoid trims, I won't be tempted to straighten & wear my hair out.
> 
> What do you think? Could I actually go 18 months without a trim if I was hiding my hair the entire time? TIA...


 
I'm at 56 weeks and I just snip a little during my year transition. Allandra just finish her 2 + years of transitioning and she just trim a little too. You'll find her in the New transitioner support thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312457


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Thann said:


> I'm three months post and need to straighten my hair for a job interview later today at 2pm. Im just realizing that it will be humid and rainy today and more than likely hot. I normally relax every 10-12 weeks and have no idea of what changes I should be making in order to avoid a freezy mess. My roots are very thick and coarse, so the last thing I want is two different textures once I arrive. I don't have any Sabino Moisture Block, but Salley's is around the way. I have no idea what to do at this point. Any suggestions?


 
Honestly I don't know much about anti-frizz products. If it was me, I'd just wear a scarf to the interview & take it off in the car right before. HTH...



amazing said:


> I think that sounds very reasonable. That's my same mentality . lol.
> ETA: the way u have your hair braided in that pic to go under your wig has been my staple hairstyle for most of this year. I actually got it like that right now. lol.


 
What's your routine? How long do you keep yours braided before rebraiding? I was saying that I was going to rebraid it every month but now I'm thinking about going longer. Don't know yet.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 14 weeks post and have learned not to take shortcuts by using the sink. It gave me so many small tangles throughout my hair.

I got my oldest sister to trim my ends and next I will try Traycee's search and destroy method for trimming.  

For shedding I'm adding garlic powder to my conditioner and I'm still using protein treatments every other week. For some reason I'm still losing hair while I detangle. Maybe it's due to not shampooing enough as I try to avoid shampoo and just clarify once a month.

My hair has been styled in either braids or braidouts. I'm learning my hair texture. Roux Porosity Control as a final rise has also helped me.

I've noticed that I have what looks like 3c (front where my skin is extremely oily) /4a/4b hair if that's possible. 

Well see though as I will go back to shampooing weekly but heavily diluted with water.


----------



## Amerie123

nakialovesshoes said:


> What's your routine? How long do you keep yours braided before rebraiding? I was saying that I was going to rebraid it every month but now I'm thinking about going longer. Don't know yet.


 
Right now, I'm trying to go for 12 weeks. The longest I've done it was for 8 weeks. As far as my regimen/routine goes, I just wash once every 2-3 weeks (prevents from matting if you don't wash so often while still in braid). I use a small piece of extension to prevent the braid from unraveling. Also, I alternate between moisturizing and spraying my CHI keratin spray on it (to keep my moisture/protein balance). It has worked soo great for me. When i take my hair out, it usually feels strong and moist. But for me, I found out early in my journey that I don't need to moisturize everyday. HTH. 
ETA: I also take vitamins.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

amazing said:


> Right now, I'm trying to go for 12 weeks. The longest I've done it was for 8 weeks. As far as my regimen/routine goes, I just wash once every 2-3 weeks (prevents from matting if you don't wash so often while still in braid). I use a small piece of extension to prevent the braid from unraveling. Also, I alternate between moisturizing and spraying my CHI keratin spray on it (to keep my moisture/protein balance). It has worked soo great for me. When i take my hair out, it usually feels strong and moist. But for me, I found out early in my journey that I don't need to moisturize everyday. HTH.
> ETA: I also take vitamins.


 
Someone on another thread mentioned this product http://www.takedownproducts.com/index.php & now I'm definitely thinking about keeping this in for 3 months before I get it rebraided. I think the less I manipulate my hair, the better. When I got mine braided, she sewed the end of the braid to keep it from unraveling. 

The last weave that I had I kept for 3 months & I was doing MT & everything & it didn't matte.


----------



## Amerie123

nakialovesshoes said:


> Someone on another thread mentioned this product http://www.takedownproducts.com/index.php & now I'm definitely thinking about keeping this in for 3 months before I get it rebraided. I think the less I manipulate my hair, the better. When I got mine braided, she sewed the end of the braid to keep it from unraveling.
> 
> The last weave that I had I kept for 3 months & I was doing MT & everything & it didn't matte.


 
Thanks for the link, will definitely check it out. 

I agree with you. the less i manipulate, the better. Unfortunately DH hates the way the braids look. And he says, "I don't think you have to keep it in that long for your hair to grow." I just LOL at him. I'm like, "baby, i just dont want to (or feel like) manipulating my hair, and I already know that I don't have to do this for my hair to grow." LOL. I told him, "You will love the results." And he knows. But yeah, I think you can keep them in for a good lil minute.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

I will be at 25 weeks this Friday.  I am not having any problems, but I do have a question.  I cowash or just rinse my hair 4/5 days out of the week.  Is it really necessary to DC?  Sometimes I may make a homemade conditioner and leave it on for a few hours but I never use heat.  Am I really missing out, or do the frequent cowashes equal to 1 DC?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Smiley79

Hey Ladies!  And welcome newcomers!  I am so upset.  I finally got the braids on Sunday so I could do a low maintenance protective style for the rest of the year.  Would you believe that I took them out last night!  They were beautiful!  I used the Freetress Brand Loose Curl hair and that sucker refused to stay in my head; it kept unbraiding to the point that they kept sliding out my hair throughout the day.  I was very disappointed with this brand and will NEVER use it again.  I will give Batik a try (even though I'm not crazy about their curl patterns).  Thank God the hair was braided for free by my dad's wife so there was barely any money lost.  So ladies, I'm gonna treat myself to some half wigs and just wig it out for the rest of the year and then do a sew-in come January.  I'm hanging in there though.  Keep up the good work everyone and Happy Hair Growth. You can do itttttt!!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Scorpimini14720 said:


> I will be at 25 weeks this Friday. I am not having any problems, but I do have a question. I cowash or just rinse my hair 4/5 days out of the week. Is it really necessary to DC? Sometimes I may make a homemade conditioner and leave it on for a few hours but I never use heat. Am I really missing out, or do the frequent cowashes equal to 1 DC?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


 
I asked my stylist a similar question - it was more pertaining to why she didn't use heat when she did a DC on me. She explained that the line of conditioner she uses had molecules small enough to penetrate the cuticle without heat & that basically the purpose of heat was so that the conditioner could penetrate the cuticle layer. Forgive me if I'm not using the correct technical term but I would think especially since you're not using heat that you would need to do a real DC at some point unless you're using a conditioner formulated to work without heat. HTH...


----------



## Imani

I'm still hanging in there. So I just realized I didn't get my last relaxer when I thought I did, so I am only 12 weeks post. I am still wearing my hair straight.  

I still see an occasional split end when i pick up hairs to examine them even though i got a trim not too long ago. I will have to trim again soon, i want all these split ends gone asap


----------



## Bun Mistress

So over the weekend my sister calls me to ask "hae ou thought about kiddie perms?"  And I'm like its the same chemicals.  There is nothing kiddie about a kiddie perm  (didn't tell her that she is sensitive right now.)  But then I got to thinking about textlaxing my hair and what I wanted my hair to be like after I cut off the supper straight ends.  Many years ago my stylist only textlaxed my hair (I did know it at the time) and it was very healthy.  
But then I snapped out of it.  My natural hair isn't that hair to manage and really only wavy.  
My only real problem is there is alot of it.  So end of story I'm off the ledge. 

Thanks for the support peeps.


----------



## Platinum

I'll be 29 weeks post this Friday. I think I'm going to get my hair braided tomorrow because I don't really have a lot of time to style my hair when I'm on the road.


----------



## determined_to_grow

2 months, 2 weeks!!!  I have my hair in a weave the only problem is matching my weave hair to my actual hair *(new Growth) grrrhhhh....


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm 20 weeks. All is well  

Bantu knots, braidouts, weekly co-washes, and moisturizing daily is helping me.


----------



## DayStar

5 months post.......loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the new growth to death!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

nakialovesshoes said:


> I asked my stylist a similar question - it was more pertaining to why she didn't use heat when she did a DC on me. She explained that the line of conditioner she uses had molecules small enough to penetrate the cuticle without heat & that basically the purpose of heat was so that the conditioner could penetrate the cuticle layer. Forgive me if I'm not using the correct technical term but I would think especially since you're not using heat that you would need to do a real DC at some point unless you're using a conditioner formulated to work without heat. HTH...


 
Thank you, that makes sense. Do you know what kind of conditioner your stylist use? I hate sitting under the dryer!!! 
I know there was a thread about the ingredients in DC vs reg conditioner, I guess that's what I need to look for. 




Smiley79 said:


> Hey Ladies! And welcome newcomers! I am so upset. I finally got the braids on Sunday so I could do a low maintenance protective style for the rest of the year. Would you believe that I took them out last night! They were beautiful! I used the Freetress Brand Loose Curl hair and that sucker refused to stay in my head; it kept unbraiding to the point that they kept sliding out my hair throughout the day. I was very disappointed with this brand and will NEVER use it again. I will give Batik a try (even though I'm not crazy about their curl patterns). Thank God the hair was braided for free by my dad's wife so there was barely any money lost. So ladies, I'm gonna treat myself to some half wigs and just wig it out for the rest of the year and then do a sew-in come January. I'm hanging in there though. Keep up the good work everyone and Happy Hair Growth. You can do itttttt!!!!


 
I am so sry to hear about your hair. How long did it take for her to braid your hair? I had bad experiences with ppl braiding my hair, it always slid out. So now I braid my hair and as it gets old my nape may slide out but that's it. Do you know how to braid or you don't have the time?


----------



## Smiley79

Hey Scorp...luckily it only took atbout 3 1/5 to 4 hours and unfortunately I sure do not know how to braid.  Girl, i was so disappointed.  oh well.  another lesson learned.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Thank you, that makes sense. Do you know what kind of conditioner your stylist use? I hate sitting under the dryer!!!
> I know there was a thread about the ingredients in DC vs reg conditioner, I guess that's what I need to look for.


 
The name of the Deep Conditioner is Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner & though it's the DC, I like their Express Instant Moisturizing Conditoner better.  From the DE website:

Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner is a super charged conditioner that quickly penetrates the scalp, calms and relaxes the senses with its aromatherapeutic peppermint scent while at the same time leaving the hair soft and manageable. 

Express Instant Moisturizing Conditioner has been formulated for the busy, yet hair conscious consumer. The rich blend of moisturizers instantly penetrates the cuticle and infuses the hair shaft with moisture. Conditioning time is reduced and hair is silky and soft in just minutes.


----------



## dr.j

I would like to join.  My last relaxer was 6/26/09.  I haven't used heat since mid August 09 and have been bunning or braidouts.  I wash, cond, and DC once a week.  I comb only on wash days.  I'm still experimenting with leave-ins.  Right now I use Cantu Shea Butter and will continue to use it until it's all gone.  Then I will try something new.  My biggest concern is shedding - maybe I'll try the tip of mixing garlic powder in my condish.

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Smiley79

My pleasure.  Welcome on board!


----------



## briana87

Smiley79 said:


> Hey Ladies!  And welcome newcomers!  I am so upset.  I finally got the braids on Sunday so I could do a low maintenance protective style for the rest of the year.  Would you believe that I took them out last night!  They were beautiful!  I used the Freetress Brand Loose Curl hair and that sucker refused to stay in my head; it kept unbraiding to the point that they kept sliding out my hair throughout the day.  I was very disappointed with this brand and will NEVER use it again.  I will give Batik a try (even though I'm not crazy about their curl patterns).  Thank God the hair was braided for free by my dad's wife so there was barely any money lost.  So ladies, I'm gonna treat myself to some half wigs and just wig it out for the rest of the year and then do a sew-in come January.  I'm hanging in there though.  Keep up the good work everyone and Happy Hair Growth. You can do itttttt!!!!



Sorry to hear about that. The same thing happened to me when I got my braids for the first time about three years ago. I ended up having to take them down less than a month later. But at least you learned what works and what doesn't. I'm thinking about getting a half wig next summer while I do my internship but I've never used a half wig before. I'm gonna need as much advice as possible so I hope you keep us updated on how that works for you. Good luck & HHG!


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks Bayou!!!


----------



## makingchangesVA

I am ready! So far it has been 4 months since my last perm. Currently I have micros in- planning on taking them out this weekend.  I almost had a moment of weakness and concidered relaxing again today because I don't know what to do when I take these braids out.  A support thread is a wonderful idea!


----------



## Smiley79

Wow, that is exactly how I felt...sometimes I was tempted to slap that cream but this support thread has really kept me focused as well.


----------



## Imani

nakialovesshoes said:


> The name of the Deep Conditioner is Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner & though it's the DC, I like their Express Instant Moisturizing Conditoner better. From the DE website:
> 
> Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner is a super charged conditioner that quickly penetrates the scalp, calms and relaxes the senses with its aromatherapeutic peppermint scent while at the same time leaving the hair soft and manageable.
> 
> Express Instant Moisturizing Conditioner has been formulated for the busy, yet hair conscious consumer. The rich blend of moisturizers instantly penetrates the cuticle and infuses the hair shaft with moisture. Conditioning time is reduced and hair is silky and soft in just minutes.


 

I got a professional flat iron a couple of weeks ago and they used the DE instant moisturizing conditioner on me under a steamer. my hair felt really good.  they  never use the Stimulations of me bc it is too heavy. I have that one at home and every time I use it, I end up with that heavy plastic coated feeling


----------



## Platinum

I went to the braid shop yesterday and got Senegalese Twists again. My last set lasted 3 months and I'm going to see if this set will last as long.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Imani said:


> I got a professional flat iron a couple of weeks ago and they used the DE instant moisturizing conditioner on me under a steamer. my hair felt really good. they never use the Stimulations of me bc it is too heavy. I have that one at home and every time I use it, I end up with that heavy plastic coated feeling


 
Well @ least I know it's not my imagination. The Stimulations is supposed to be a DC & my stylist has fussed @ me b/c I admitted that I had only been using the Express. She told me I at least needed to use the Stimulations once a month but I hate the way it makes my hair feel. The Express makes my hair feel sooo good.


----------



## Smiley79

bumping to keep the post alive!!!!


----------



## Amerie123

Platinum said:


> I went to the braid shop yesterday and got Senegalese Twists again. My last set lasted 3 months and I'm going to see if this set will last as long.


 
Noooooooooooooooo. I was hoping to see your progress pics. LOL.


----------



## Platinum

amazing said:


> Noooooooooooooooo. I was hoping to see your progress pics. LOL.


 
 I'm sorry! I was so irritated because I was in a constant battle with relaxed ends vs. NG. I'll probably do a length check in January. I can say that I'm pleased with the condition of my hair. I should have had more length (I think nape setbacks were my biggest problem ). But nape has really improved since I stopped relaxing it.

29 weeks post today!


----------



## Amerie123

Platinum said:


> I'm sorry! I was so irritated because I was in a constant battle with relaxed ends vs. NG. I'll probably do a length check in January. I can say that I'm pleased with the condition of my hair. I should have had more length (I think nape setbacks were my biggest problem ). But nape has really improved since I stopped relaxing it.
> 
> 29 weeks post today!


 
thats cool. gotta do what you gotta do.  and i'm happy you are 29 weeks post  good job. I'm a little behind you (will be 22 wks post on a tuesday lol)


----------



## Platinum

amazing said:


> thats cool. gotta do what you gotta do.  and i'm happy you are 29 weeks post  good job. I'm a little behind you (will be 22 wks post on a tuesday lol)


 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## lolascurls

Can I be in? 
I'm currently transitioning to texlaxed and I believe once I'm WL, I'll start a proper transition to natural because I LOVE big hair!!:bouncegre
Currently using buns to grow out my hair but I NEED to buy some more half-wigs!


----------



## MummysGirl

47 weeks post... 
HHG Ladies


----------



## naturallygoldie

omg all of you are so inspirational...do any of u ladies self trim???


----------



## tori_mama

I was successful with roller sets up until 10 wks. post.  Now I wear a bantu knot out most days but still attempt to roller set on occasion. A few days ago I used Aussie Moist and fell i love.  My ng is soo soft and my bantu knot out came out better than usual.  My friends noticed and that felt good.  I wash and DC 2x per week(usually).  Then I spray with a mixture of Infusium 23, pepperment oil and some Carols Daughter oil that i want to get rid of.  Put a bit of Cantu Shea Butter on and air dry about 80% before I twits it. Approaching 16 weeks and going strong.


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome newcomers!


----------



## Ltown

naturallygoldie said:


> omg all of you are so inspirational...do any of u ladies self trim???


 
57 weeks post, I've been trimming for a year. I have about 2" left.


----------



## Computer Blue

9 months post on 11/12. Still doing my regimen. No more braidout/twistouts etc for now. My relaxed hair won't cooperate in creating a cohesive textured style. Now that its getting cold, I prefer to wear my hair mainly in protective styles anyway. Rollersets and protective styles for the winter for me. Still working through my stash while it works, but I want to try the La Plancha dc. Been doing a traycee style bun thing only with a single braid instead of a ponytail.


----------



## stephluvshair

Hey ladies I wanted to know if I could join this group? I am 15 weeks post and plan on cutting my hair when i am two years post relaxer? I am nervous....i have transitioned twice and lost to the relaxer but this time i want to really go through with it


----------



## OhmyKimB

I'm in I don't want to really cut my hair at all more then trims so I'll be stalking this thread maybe I'll learn on my own so I can contribute to it also


----------



## tricie

Hi, ladies! I'm in! Glad this thread got started too, cuz I don't think I could transition with a BC. My last relaxer was in April 2009, and I have been wearing Curlformers, micros and cornrows to transition. My hair is big time 4a - 4b.  Does anyone know how to do flat twists or braids; I need a way to wear it to take a break once I get these micros out??  TIA & HHG!


----------



## Golden75

Just checking in. Approaching 20 weeks post.  Still undecided if I am going to eventually relax or not.  But the more I handle my hair I lean towards not! I have to much breakage, for me. I know its inevitable.  Right now I am wigging it so I don't have to manipulate.  I think my hairs wants to be untouched.  May start washing every 2 weeks.  Yesterday I used Kenra clarifying poo-but braided my hair to wash.  Virtually no tangles. Then removed the braids to DC, but kept hair in sections. So much easier.  So ladies if you are having a tough time with tangles, even though it takes a lil longer, washing, conditioning in sections may be beneficial.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Soon to be 7 months since last texlax! Haven't had any issues. BKT treatment and 3-4x/wk co-washing is producing great results - soft, smooth, silky hair - no breakage. 

The longest layers are at apl and I should reach full apl in another month or so. I'll start trimming away the texlaxed hair slowly after I reach bsl, which should occur around April or May 2010, God willing.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile

I have no clue how long it's been since my last perm, more than a year, probably going on two now.  I wish I had known about LHCF before, I swear I could have some serious growth by now.  But I didn't know what to do with my hair, so even though I stopped perming, I was still blow drying and flat ironing, and haven't had much growth.  My hair is healthier than before though, so I was doing something right, and it has grown.. just not as much as I'd like it too.  I think that I've clipped all the permed ends off my hair by now,  but I'm gonna be checkin this thread like a bandit looking for more tips. Hope to be able to share my good stories soon to help others as well.


----------



## yvette

Hello all,

I am currently 5 months post. The longest I have gone without a relaxer is a little over a year. I would wear weaves and braids. To give my hair a rest, I would get it hot-combed/flat ironed ever so often.

However, I think I will do something a bit different this time around. I think I will alternate between sewn in weaves and half wigs. I have about 7 wigs picked out on Hairsisters that I need to purchase. I will probably only straighten a couple of times for a length check and trim.

Per my stylist she said it would take about 2 years for the relaxer to grow out of my hair, depending on how fast my hair grows. So, hopefully by the end of next year, I will be pretty close to being natural.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm 21 weeks post. I added some pics of my hair in my fotki. I think you have to be signed in to see them. Its going well. Can you ladies look at the texture pics and let me know if I'm 4b..I'm 98% sure I am. My coils are very small and tight.

TIA 

http://public.fotki.com/mrsjohnson/transition/


----------



## RockCreak

Hi ladies....

I'm still hanging in there... It is getting more difficult in dealing with the two textures.  I'm really considering braids soon... I'm trying to hold off though.  

I attempt to do a braid out...hmmmm, I don't care much for it.. I don't have it lasting no longer than a day or two on my hair, then back up in a pony it goes.

Oh well.... I aint turning back to crack so I guess I got to deal with it....

(creamy crack that it.....)


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've decided to transition.   I have no idea how many weeks post I am, maybe 10.  I plan to transition for 1.5 to 2 years   lol.  Will be lurking in this thread for sure.


----------



## Shay72

Well I'm back to bunning.  I can't deal with all that "doing" my hair.  I have a game plan for my edges though.  I will use my Claudie's Edges Gro Balm 2x/a day.  I will do a hot oil treatment 1x/wk with my oil concoction (JBCO, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir, Gro Aut, and Mahabhringraj oil--I'm thinking of adding rosemary oil to this).  As soon as I walk in the door if it is not a hair day I will take the bun down and plait my hair up.  If it is a hair day then I will airdry in plaits.  I also have two other products that I need to incorporate in my regimen related to thickening up hair and strengthening up my strands.  These edges need to know I am not playing .


----------



## Smiley79

I don't even have nearly as much hair as most of you in this thread and I am beginning to feel the challenges of transitioning with two textures, lol.  I don;t think I've ever in my life has hair as thick and full as I do now.  Kudos to my regimen this year, but man, sometimes I just wanna karate kick all my new growth...I find that my wash days are my best day!  everything else in between is just a lot of finger crossing and hope for a good hair day, lol! I'm j/k. So anyways, I'm very certain that I need to get my hair in a sew in or box braids asap; i wanted to wait till January but it may be Dec instead.  I just don't want to overdo the half wig thing that I've been doing for some months now...I want to give my hair a variety of protective styling options so I don't cause stress on any one particular area of my hair for too long.  So that's my update thus far ladies, HHG!!!!


----------



## Smiley79

Shay72 said:


> Well I'm back to bunning. I can't deal with all that "doing" my hair. I have a game plan for my edges though. I will use my Claudie's Edges Gro Balm 2x/a day. I will do a hot oil treatment 1x/wk with my oil concoction (JBCO, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir, Gro Aut, and Mahabhringraj oil--I'm thinking of adding rosemary oil to this). As soon as I walk in the door if it is not a hair day I will take the bun down and plait my hair up. If it is a hair day then I will airdry in plaits. I also have two other products that I need to incorporate in my regimen related to thickening up hair and strengthening up my strands. These edges need to know I am not playing .


 
You are too funny Shay.....go on girl and let those edges know who's boss!!!!


----------



## Smiley79

What challenges are everyone in this support group also a part of? What hair issues are you all currently facing? My big problem is thickenging and growing out my edges (as you can see in the left pic of my siggy ....)  And overall achieveing good moisture for my hair...that has always been a challenge of mine...but with ACV rinses and some frequent conditoning, I think that I'm getting closer to maintaining good moisture in my hair.

Also,how many times a week are you all washing/cowashing your hair now that you are transitioning?


----------



## -PYT

Hey Smiley,

I'd say my biggest problem is keeping my hair moisturized.  I just do NOT take the time to make sure my hair is in its best condition and it's probably resenting me for it.  I co-wash/wash/dc whenever I feel like it, or if some free time arises, but I might need some routine in my life .  ALSO, I do not have any set transitioning styles...I want it different like everyday! lol (but I might be abusing it with all this manipulation)


----------



## seraphinelle

Well I washed, and conditioned my hair, and then I blow dryed and then flat ironed my roots.

I'm not going to wear my hair out, because it grows unevenly, and I'm not taking scissors to my hair until I'm ready to cut off all the relaxed ends.

This is the first time I've used heat since my last relaxer.  

Next week Tuesday I think I'll get twists, or something, dunno yet.


----------



## Shay72

Smiley79 said:


> What challenges are everyone in this support group also a part of? What hair issues are you all currently facing?
> I'm in a bunch of challenges.  I hope I remember them all:
> Deep Conditioning
> Hide Your Hair
> LHCF Bootcamp
> Use 1, Buy 1
> Get Your Hands Outta Your Hair
> Porosity Control (is that still going on????)
> 
> Hair Issues--I grew my edges back and I'm trying to get them filled in a bit more, stronger, and to stay  .  Another issue is I am ready to be natural now but I know I need to hang for the minimum 1 year to feel comfortable.
> 
> how many times a week are you all washing/cowashing your hair now that you are transitioning?
> Washing 1x/wk and Cowashing 2x/wk


 
My answers are above.


----------



## angeleyez09

Hi all! My last relaxer was about five or six months ago. I only just started taking care of my hair so I am going through some major breakage and dryness. For the past three months, I have been flat ironing out the roots (or letting my hairstylist do it) but now I am doing everything on my own. I am trying to stay away from heat, which is a little rough because my hair is so thick. I break a lot of hair by just putting a comb through it. I am going to start co-washing on Wednesdays and I hope that will help. My only problem is knowing when I need protein. I don't know whether to stay away from it or if I actually need it. I did the Aphogee Reconstructor about two weeks ago and I could have sworn it stopped my breakage for two days. But then I did a wet test and I realized that maybe I had too much protein. So I'm so confused and I'm hoping for the best. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Jewell

I'm still in this challenge!  Last texlax was July 22, 2009.  I am also in the following challenges: Use 1, Buy 1, Hide Your Hair, Waist Length 2010, Get Your Hands Outta Your Hair, and am partially in the Ayurvedic Product challenge (I use them as much as possible, but I don't have many).

Issues I am facing include a dry, itchy scalp (happens every winter), lots of shedding (my time of the year), and hard-to-manage NG.  I think that may be due to some old products I went back to using briefly.  I think my hair no longer likes them!

I am trying to combat the dry, itchy scalp with scalp pomades and oils that have tea tree oil in them.  Also, Sulfur 8 works wonders for my scalp and helps a lot with growth.  I currently have my hair braided underneath a lace-front.  I oil my scalp with an applicator-tipped bottle and spray the hair with a light oil spray and mist with water afterwards.  That's alternated with Better Braids Braid Spray.  I shampoo and DC once every 3-4 weeks, and rebraid my hair, since I have it braided in medium-sized box braids all over underneath my wig.

I haven't done a length check since the first week of September.  Otherwise, my journey is coming along.  I have been natural before, so I know what to expect with my hair.  I am going to invest in lace-fronts and rotate my wigs until I decide I want to deal with my hair again.  I usually hide my hair with either a drawstring ponytail or wig in the winter months anyway.  It makes life so much easier for me!


----------



## Computer Blue

Smiley79 said:


> What challenges are everyone in this support group also a part of? What hair issues are you all currently facing?
> *I've never done any challenges.I just try to stay consistent with what works and go from there.  No issues, except reversion right at the root because I refuse to burn my scalp with the flat iron.*
> 
> 
> Also,how many times a week are you all washing/cowashing your hair now that you are transitioning?


*I wash once every 2 weeks if I flatiron my roots. Otherwise once a week. My relaxed hair doesn't care for cowashing so I'll be saving that until later or fully natural.*


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Going into my 24th week. It was originally my intentions to hide my hair for the next 18 months. However, I just realized we will have our annual ladies trip Labor Day weekend next year & I'm not sure if I want to wear a weave or wig while on the trip. 

Then I have my 20th h.s. reunion in October. If I do wear a weave on my Labor Day trip then I will come out of hiding for the reunion. The challenge will be what I actually do with my hair for the reunion. I'm so afraid of heat damage (I had straight pieces as a natural before because I straightened while transitioning.) that there's a part of me that wants to totally transition without flat ironing my hair. 

Then...there's that part of me that wants to have "swanging" hair at my reunion. BUT my classmates always knew me for being different & I'm thinking if I rock a big, bodacious twist out, I'll be going way against the norm. 

Anyhoo, I'm in it for the long haul. My first trim will either be in September or October. I'm hoping not to lose more than 2 inches. That will be my first mini chop.


----------



## Shay72

Oops I forgot I'm in the 6 Months Ayurveda Challenge too.


----------



## determined_to_grow

I want to BC!!!! I have so long more to go before....  

I want to add that S-curl is the best thing in the world!!!!   Thank GOD for SCURL...


----------



## Imani

I'm about 14 weeks post and have been getting salon flat irons every week for the past month.  This weekend I plan on doing my own hair. I'm scared! I've never tried to do my own hair this many weeks post relaxer.  I am afraid I will have a tangled mess. I will try to post some pics in my fotki of the process.  They use alot of Design Essentials products on my hair at the salon, so I ordered some products and hopefully will get them by Friday.  

Kinda off topic, but has anyone looked at the Mizani curl key? I think its pretty good, http://www.mizani-usa.com/?m=86&rid=300 .  I'm pretty sure most of my hair is type VIII which is why I'm afraid of knots and tangles that will lead to breakage.


----------



## Imani

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm 21 weeks post. I added some pics of my hair in my fotki. I think you have to be signed in to see them. Its going well. Can you ladies look at the texture pics and let me know if I'm 4b..I'm 98% sure I am. My coils are very small and tight.
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/mrsjohnson/transition/



Ur hair is very pretty and thick. I'd love to have thick hair like that, it would make styling alot easier, if i did the styles in ur pics it wouldn't look cute bc my hair strands are kinda thin.  

where did u get the handband from? almost every headband I buy gives me headaches. 

As far as ur texture, I get confused with all the different definitions, but I would say 4a since you seem to have a curl pattern. or type VII according to this chart http://www.mizani-usa.com/?m=86&rid=300

how are u using the shea butter? I may try this bc my new growth still feels pretty rough even after doing steam treatments with moisturizing conditioners.


----------



## Shay72

Well I had a failed Caruso set this morning but one thing I know is I need to leave the roller on there longer.  I may try again this weekend.


----------



## Shay72

Imani said:


> Kinda off topic, but has anyone looked at the Mizani curl key? I think its pretty good, http://www.mizani-usa.com/?m=86&rid=300 . I'm pretty sure most of my hair is type VIII which is why I'm afraid of knots and tangles that will lead to breakage.


 
Those coiled pictures are not pictures of coils to me.  They need some help .


----------



## Imani

Shay72 said:


> Those coiled pictures are not pictures of coils to me.  They need some help .



yeah looks like they needed some zoom or something for some of the higher numbered types.  but i think i get a general idea of what they are supposed to look like


----------



## Imani

Shay72 said:


> Well I had a failed Caruso set this morning but one thing I know is I need to leave the roller on there longer.  I may try again this weekend.



I have used Caruso rollers for about 2 years now. They have saved me many times when I was in need of some curls but wasn't about to put a curling iron on dirty hair.  Ive always used the larger sized ones to achieve a loose curly look, like a roller set on straightened hair.  

You also have to control how long u let the roller sit on the steam, I usually count out loud slowy to 7.


----------



## Shay72

Imani said:


> I have used Caruso rollers for about 2 years now. They have saved me many times when I was in need of some curls but wasn't about to put a curling iron on dirty hair. Ive always used the larger sized ones to achieve a loose curly look, like a roller set on straightened hair.
> 
> You also have to control how long u let the roller sit on the steam, I usually count out loud slowy to 7.


 
I used the larger rollers but I left them on the steamer for about 9 seconds and I don't think that is long enough.  It got my hair straight but I will looking for some curls too .


----------



## msbettyboop

Well I'm in. I miss my natural hair and I want it back but a BC would be too traumatic for me and probably traumatise my boo too so I've decided to transition. My last relaxer was in Sept and I'm going to be using braids to get through the next 6 months after which I will reassess. Wish me luck  and good luck to everyone else too.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Im close to 5 months post, Im not planning on BCing until my natural 4A/4B hair rests at APL unstretched. My hair grows slow I need some growth aids to speed this process up. Also, what keeps breakage at a minimun for you ladies with a similar hair type(4A/4B)??


----------



## Golden75

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Im close to 5 months post, Im not planning on BCing until my natural 4A/4B hair rests at APL unstretched. My hair grows slow I need some growth aids to speed this process up. Also, what keeps breakage at a minimun for you ladies with a similar hair type(4A/4B)??


 

Hope someone answers. I am about 20 weeks post - i think.  I am currently on the leave it alone mission for as much as humanly possible. I think I was way over-processed in July, and the hair is breaking off.  I did 3 trims this year- and can probably use another.


----------



## KathyMay

going 37-38 weeks post, I had to get my hair done for my turkey day vacation.  I decided in half cornrows and sew in weave.  I love the look just shake my hair and go!!!


----------



## Smiley79

Awesome!!!!  Great job ladies!!!! Keep up the good work ladies!  Y'all are all hangin' in there big time.


----------



## Shay72

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Im close to 5 months post, Im not planning on BCing until my natural 4A/4B hair rests at APL unstretched. My hair grows slow I need some growth aids to speed this process up. Also, what keeps breakage at a minimun for you ladies with a similar hair type(4A/4B)??


 


Golden75 said:


> Hope someone answers. I am about 20 weeks post - i think. I am currently on the leave it alone mission for as much as humanly possible. I think I was way over-processed in July, and the hair is breaking off. I did 3 trims this year- and can probably use another.


 
I do a protein dc 1x/wk.  I cowash with a protein conditioner or a reconstuctor at least 1x/wk.  I also do a protein treatment once a month.  Now for some that may be too much protein but it works for my hair.  It loves protein.


----------



## MummysGirl

Just checking in before I go to sleep (I'm in the UK) ... I'm 4.5 weeks away from being *1 year post* 

HHG Ladies


----------



## Imani

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Im close to 5 months post, Im not planning on BCing until my natural 4A/4B hair rests at APL unstretched. My hair grows slow I need some growth aids to speed this process up. Also, what keeps breakage at a minimun for you ladies with a similar hair type(4A/4B)??



where is ur hair breaking? is it breaking at the demarcation line (point where relaxed meets natural hair)?  I'm 4b and although i'm only a little over 3 months post I have not had any problems with my hair breaking at the demarcation line. my breakage has been my dry relaxed hair ends, little short pieces. 

I think I've had little demarcation breakage bc I do a moisturizing steam treatment with every weekly wash. I also wear my hair straight (flat ironed) 100% of the time which may be helping (not dealing with two completely different textures/tangles). I think its mostly the steam and moisturizing conditioners though.


----------



## lizzyb168

im in. Im 6 months post this coming week, and im dealing with it fine. I do have a lil bit of shedding, but i think that is expected.  I want to cut of after 2 years from my start date, as i think by then i shud have(hopefully) sum neck length or shoulder length hair!


----------



## Smiley79

On average how often do you all do protein DC?  My hair has been REAL dry this past week and I'm wondering if I should lay off the protein for a couple weeks and do some moisture DCing only....?


----------



## Jewell

I am on a super low-mani challenge.  I am 4 mos post come this weekend.  Last month, I braided my hair and threw on a cute lace-front I purchased (its one of the new ones where no glue or tape is required, cuz I don't fool with bonding agents on my hair...if it requires glue, count me out)!!  I love the ease of getting up and slapping on my hair, and going, lol!  I just hate doing my hair every morning otherwise, especially with all this NG.  I had some breakage starting at the demarcation line (unusual for me) so I knew it was time to braid this hair down and leave it alone.  That always helps...the 3-4 month period is always hardest for me.  After about month 5, I'm sailing free.

I am transitioning w/o BC for as long as it takes to get some past shoulder length natural hair.  That may be about 2 years for me.  I don't mind.  I went 13 mos in my last transition, and now I wish I never texlaxed.  I did it for convenience, but miss my natural hair.  I will shampoo, condition, and rebraid every month or so.  I have about 4 wigs, so I can easily change my look without wearing my hair out.  I will likely change my style of wig each month.  By the time I get to the last style, I'll have new ones!  I love the versatility weaves and wigs give you in changing your look without ruining your own hair (if they are done/applied right).

* Good luck and God Bless everyone on their natural hair journeys!*


----------



## ChristmasCarol

MummysGirl said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (I'm in the UK) ... I'm 4.5 weeks away from being *1 year post*
> 
> HHG Ladies




That's just around the corner! Do you think you'll keep transitioning or will the BC be too tempting?


----------



## dorko

im hoping to get my hair twisted soon...
i don't feel like dealing with the two textures when i'm sick


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (I'm in the UK) ... I'm 4.5 weeks away from being *1 year post*
> 
> HHG Ladies


 


sipp100 said:


> That's just around the corner! Do you think you'll keep transitioning or will the BC be too tempting?


 
She's not allowed to
I'm not sure if I told her 
We have to make it to 18 months lol


----------



## Computer Blue

Smiley79 said:


> On average how often do you all do protein DC?  My hair has been REAL dry this past week and I'm wondering if I should lay off the protein for a couple weeks and do some moisture DCing only....?



guaranteed reconstructor every six weeks.
in between as needed, I like to use light proteins (not protein treatments) a couple of times in between. Basically I let my hair tell me when to do it.
dryness can be too much or lack of protein. Maybe you can do a moisture dc only then reassess after that.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i wanna be down   its only been a lil over a month since my last relax.  ive been dying to do this forever and i am hoping this time i can stick with it.  we shall see


----------



## Smiley79

Yeah!!!! welcome.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Smiley79 said:


> On average how often do you all do protein DC? My hair has been REAL dry this past week and I'm wondering if I should lay off the protein for a couple weeks and do some moisture DCing only....?


 
I use the ORS Reconstructor Pak once a month - I think it has protein? I also DC once per month with Organics Olive Oil Cholesterol - it has egg protein. I still have no clue when to use protein, but I figure since I co-wash nearly every day, I need some protein once in a while. 

All this porosity control, clarifying, leave-in conditioners, baggying, tea rinses, etc. - the more I read about these products and techniques, the more confused I am as to how to tell when I need to use them. erplexed


----------



## MummysGirl

BC'ing is nowhere near tempting right now so  I'll keep transitioning 


sipp100 said:


> That's just around the corner! Do you think you'll keep transitioning or will the BC be too tempting?



 Yes ma'am!
We definitely HAVE to make it to 18 months! We can do it!!! 
I'm not taking that line (Transition Goal) out of my siggy until I get to 18 months!

I'm going to be keeping an eye on you too* 

P.S. This is scary!!!!: :eye: or is it just me 
*


Ekaette said:


> *She's not allowed to*
> I'm not sure if I told her* *
> We have to make it to 18 months lol


----------



## MummysGirl

I DC 1-2 times a week with ORS Replenishing COn (mild protein), my leave in conditioner is a light protein (Giovanni Direct Leave In) and I have only done 2-3 protein treatments (Keracare Super Reconstructor) since the start of this year...
Oh... I also use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor once in a while, just whenever I feel like my hair needs a light protein boost.



Smiley79 said:


> On average how often do you all do protein DC?  My hair has been REAL dry this past week and I'm wondering if I should lay off the protein for a couple weeks and do some moisture DCing only....?


----------



## Smiley79

you know, I really need to give that Giovanni Direct a try...i've heard so much about it and never tried it...do you find it works well on transitioning hair?


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> P.S. This is scary!!!!: :eye: or is it just me [/B]
> [/B]



It is a little creepy


----------



## MummysGirl

I love it on my 11 months of new growth + relaxed hair! It's a really good detangler for my hair.





Smiley79 said:


> you know, I really need to give that Giovanni Direct a try...i've heard so much about it and never tried it...*do you find it works well on transitioning hair?*


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Co-signing with Mummy, Giovanni Direct Leave-In is wonderful on my NG and my relaxed ends.  I don't have many staples but that is def one.


----------



## Platinum

Silly question here...Where can I find Giovanni Direct?


----------



## Smiley79

I saw it at my local Whole Foods, Nutrition Smart and I *THink* Vitamin Shoppe.  I'm in the South Florida area.


----------



## Shay72

I use Giovanni Direct too.  Someone told me you can get Giovanni at Target.  I haven't checked yet.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Platinum said:


> Silly question here...Where can I find Giovanni Direct?


 
Larger Walgreen's stores carry it. Rite-Aid and Wal-Mart has it, too.

ETA: I Only use a tiny bit when I'm going to flat-iron, which is about 2x/month. I use it on my daughters regularly, though. One is natural, two are transitioning. They like it.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Imani said:


> where is ur hair breaking? is it breaking at the demarcation line (point where relaxed meets natural hair)? I'm 4b and although i'm only a little over 3 months post I have not had any problems with my hair breaking at the demarcation line. my breakage has been my dry relaxed hair ends, little short pieces.
> 
> I think I've had little demarcation breakage bc I do a moisturizing steam treatment with every weekly wash. I also wear my hair straight (flat ironed) 100% of the time which may be helping (not dealing with two completely different textures/tangles). I think its mostly the steam and moisturizing conditioners though.


 Honestly Im not sure where its breaking but its hard to detangle, its not alot of breakage but its there. Im going to try and dc with a protein based dc tonight. How do I do steam treatments?


----------



## Smiley79

wow i never knew walmart carries it...


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

*ATTENTION: CASTOR OIL(HAITIAN VERSION) AND ORS ARE MY NEW STAPLES FOR MY TRANSITIONING JOURNEY. IT MELTS AWAY TANGLES, MAKES NEW GROWTH LOOSER AND SOFTER.IM PREPOOING WITH THIS AS I TYPE. I SECTION OFF MY HAIR AND APPLY THE CASTOR OIL TO MY ROOTS AND THE ORS MAINLY TO MY ENDS AND SMALL AMOUNT TO MY ROOTS, I CANT BELIEVE THIS,THIS IS AWESOME!!! JUSTTHOUGHT I'D SHARE. ( IM A 4B)*


----------



## determined_to_grow

NinasLongAmbition said:


> *ATTENTION: CASTOR OIL(HAITIAN VERSION) AND ORS ARE MY NEW STAPLES FOR MY TRANSITIONING JOURNEY. IT MELTS AWAY TANGLES, MAKES NEW GROWTH LOOSER AND SOFTER.IM PREPOOING WITH THIS AS I TYPE. I SECTION OFF MY HAIR AND APPLY THE CASTOR OIL TO MY ROOTS AND THE ORS MAINLY TO MY ENDS AND SMALL AMOUNT TO MY ROOTS, I CANT BELIEVE THIS,THIS IS AWESOME!!! JUSTTHOUGHT I'D SHARE. ( IM A 4B)*



How far along are you in your transition?  I will definitely be trying this....


----------



## LoveCraze

NinasLongAmbition said:


> *ATTENTION: CASTOR OIL(HAITIAN VERSION) AND ORS ARE MY NEW STAPLES FOR MY TRANSITIONING JOURNEY. IT MELTS AWAY TANGLES, MAKES NEW GROWTH LOOSER AND SOFTER.IM PREPOOING WITH THIS AS I TYPE. I SECTION OFF MY HAIR AND APPLY THE CASTOR OIL TO MY ROOTS AND THE ORS MAINLY TO MY ENDS AND SMALL AMOUNT TO MY ROOTS, I CANT BELIEVE THIS,THIS IS AWESOME!!! JUSTTHOUGHT I'D SHARE. ( IM A 4B)*


 
Great tip! I already use castor oil for my edges and nape. Now I can prepoo and DC with it also huh? I will try that out on next wash day. Oh BTW, I just ordered me some Jamaican Black Castor Oil and some JBCO with lavender. I can't wait to get it. Supposedly the JBCO absorbs into the scalp better w/out clogging the pores. The other clearer CO is good for sealing the ends and for softening NG. Just thought I would share my new found knowledge.


----------



## Ltown

Platinum said:


> Silly question here...Where can I find Giovanni Direct?


 
Target it in the beauty section where burts product closer to makeup area. Walmart closer to nail section.


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks for that info.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Platinum said:


> Silly question here...Where can I find Giovanni Direct?


 
www.massagewarehouse.com has the liter sizes for 12.99 not including S&H. When you get to the home page, just type "Giovanni" in the search field. They also have large sizes of other Giovanni poos & conds @ very good prices. Better per oz price than buying it from local retailers IMO. HTH...


----------



## pinkfly

Hey all, I'm a little tardy for the party but I'd definitely like to join.  Its been about a year since my last relaxer relaxer.  I did ps for awhile but got tired of them.  I've been wearing full sew ins since June.  I plan to take the current one out in the next 2-3 weeks to give my hair a break.  I want to get my hair straightened to see where I am length wise.  I have no plans of doing a BC, just trims over time.  

Does anyone have any watch out or tips for straightening your hair with the two textures?  I'm really nervous because I don't want my hair to become damaged.  I'm going to a reliable stylist and will also express this concern to her.

Also, any tips on keeping your hair from reverting while wearing it out.


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome aboard.


----------



## LadyRaider

My Walmart does not carry it. Do they think it's a "black product?" I live in bubba land so if they think blacks like it, it's not going to be around here. 

Hey! Anyway! Last night I saw my line of demarcation! I saw the wavy hair and then suddenly straight! I'd never seen it before! I guess because I had always combed my hair wet before and once I comb it, the my hair is the same all the way down! 

That was pretty awesome though. But seeing DOES make you want to cut off those ends!!! Lol. I'm going to resist though! If I get a look at it again, I'll take a picture of it. It was pretty cool to see for the first time!


----------



## tressajalen

I learned a lesson this weekend. I was lazy and did not prepoo or dc. My hair looked like a birds nest at church.I wanted to grab the scissors.  But I used this as an excuse to go shopping. I bought AOWC and coconut oil for new growth. 
I love AOWC. The smell is too strong but my new growth is soft and curly. Even the patch in the back that I thought was curlless has curls. I put coconut oil on new growth and did the usual with the rest. My braidout today is perfect. 

Still trying to decide what to do for thanksgiving but I may co wash and rollerset then do big twists for waves.what are your plans?


----------



## Smiley79

*[email protected] Tress*...Girl, I second you on that.  Let me tell you something...much like a child, my hair has become _*spoiled*_. No short cuts are allowed here!  If I skip a prepoo or DC, I'd may as well go hat shopping immediately afterwards.  I really notice a remarkable difference when I skip my Olive Oil or Hairveda oil prepoo and I MUST do some time good conditioning especially now with this new growth and two texture thing going on.

and I forgot to add that I second that Aubrey Organics White Chamelia is the official bizness!!!! lol.  I love it and it so far the most moisturizing conditioner that I've laid my hands on.  I was using coconut oil for a while and I recently have been giving JBCO a try instead...I like it so far.  I still use the coconut oil to blend with my conditioners and Mega Tek and stuff.


----------



## tressajalen

I should have taken a picture of my hair to post on my mirror. One look and I would never be lazy again. Lol


----------



## Smiley79

Just keepin' the thread alive!


----------



## ambellan

I was wondering if I could join up? I recently just go back from abroad and i had braids for about 3 months. it did damage to my baby hair around my temple so i have to work on that but it helped my hair grow. i havent gotten a perm since May 2009 so I would like to know some of the regimes you ladies use when transitioning with the BC. I need to tame this hair, especially since i will be training for a marathon very soon. I hope its okay that I can still join.


----------



## brownstallion

Does anyone else have a hard time with braidouts?  lately they have been coming out so bad i'm not sure what it is......


----------



## hairsothick

I've finally perfected my twistout.  I think I like them with smaller curls.  I moisturized with HH None of your frizzness leave in, spritzed with diluted setting lotion, sealed with olive oil and then did about 9 or 10 flat twists wrapping the ends around pink perm rods (the one with the snap fastner).

front with flash:







front without flash:






Side close up:






Side no flash:






Tried to take a close up of the back and failed lol:






Regular side shots:


----------



## Smiley79

ambellan said:


> I was wondering if I could join up? I recently just go back from abroad and i had braids for about 3 months. it did damage to my baby hair around my temple so i have to work on that but it helped my hair grow. i havent gotten a perm since May 2009 so I would like to know some of the regimes you ladies use when transitioning with the BC. I need to tame this hair, especially since i will be training for a marathon very soon. I hope its okay that I can still join.


 

Absolutely!!! welcome aboard.


----------



## Smiley79

hairsothick said:


> I've finally perfected my twistout. I think I like them with smaller curls. I moisturized with HH None of your frizzness leave in, spritzed with diluted setting lotion, sealed with olive oil and then did about 9 or 10 flat twists wrapping the ends around pink perm rods (the one with the snap fastner).
> 
> front with flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to take a close up of the back and failed lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular side shots:


 

Girl, your twistout is gorgeous!!! I love it.


----------



## brownstallion

Wow that twist out is the bomb!!!


----------



## crazydaze911

Hey ladies - had to run in here. 
i posted a thread about next week making my THREE YEAR transition anniversary and how i STILL have tons of relaxed ends and was frustrated that i was a slow grower.

All of a sudden EVERYONE started telling me to cut, and cut, and BC, and cut.  NOT ONE PERSON told me to keep it so i definitely need support today - lol.

I posted this pic of my hair after 3 years (minus one week) of transitioning - very stark diff between relaxed and natural hair.  Can some people come in here and tell me ITS OK and i can make it for another 3 years? lol


----------



## Golden75

Anyone have a great detangler? I'm getting knots at demarcation line.  And I am truely annoyed at how over processed I was in July. It seems the effects are really starting to show up since I haven't relaxed in 4 months.  This is hard, this is real hard.  But I am determined not to relax. In any event, need a great detangler if anyone has recommendations, I will greatly appreciate!


----------



## Golden75

Crazydaze-I feel your pain.  My hair isn't even as long as yours, but I am feeling a mini chop right now.  Just want the relaxed ends gone.  But I am not going to cut.  Maybe do a dust, that may help the feeling pass (may try it myself).  But hang in there as long as you can. You've done it for 3 years and that is a long time, especially the patience -I've lost mine after 4 months. Best of luck to you. Swang those relaxed ends!


----------



## KiSseS03

I'm one week away from being 1 year post! Whoopee! 

Last night though, I had a terrible dream. I sat down to get my hair braided, and the braider convinced me to just BC, and she cut down all my wonderful progress... ie. she cut my hair even short than just at the line of demarcation! It was so real! When I woke up I jumped out of bed, snatched off my scarf and felt my hair to make sure it was all still there! lol


----------



## Computer Blue

crazydaze911 said:


> Hey ladies - had to run in here.
> i posted a thread about next week making my THREE YEAR transition anniversary and how i STILL have tons of relaxed ends and was frustrated that i was a slow grower.
> 
> All of a sudden EVERYONE started telling me to cut, and cut, and BC, and cut.  NOT ONE PERSON told me to keep it so i definitely need support today - lol.
> 
> I posted this pic of my hair after 3 years (minus one week) of transitioning - very stark diff between relaxed and natural hair.  Can some people come in here and tell me ITS OK and i can make it for another 3 years? lol


*ITS OK! Don't let anyone tell you what to do with your hair and don't cut it until YOU are ready. Some people do grow their relaxers all the way out. Your textures don't look as extremely different as some, so please go for another 3 years if that is what you want. And don't stress!*




Golden75 said:


> Anyone have a great detangler? I'm getting knots at demarcation line.  And I am truely annoyed at how over processed I was in July. It seems the effects are really starting to show up since I haven't relaxed in 4 months.  This is hard, this is real hard.  But I am determined not to relax. In any event, need a great detangler if anyone has recommendations, I will greatly appreciate!




*A lot of people swear by mane and tail detangler. I would use oil and remove the knots by hand  before you wet your hair. Be sure to saturate your demarcation line with conditioner. Also watch your protein /moisture balance!*


----------



## MummysGirl

Giovanni Direct Leave in is a great detangler for my hair. 

I always finger detangle when rinsing out my conditioner (cowash or DC)... immediately after applying Giovanni Direct Leave in to my damp hair, my hair instantly softens up and I don't struggle with detangling it (with a wide tooth comb).



Golden75 said:


> Anyone have a great detangler? I'm getting knots at demarcation line.  And I am truely annoyed at how over processed I was in July. It seems the effects are really starting to show up since I haven't relaxed in 4 months.  This is hard, this is real hard.  But I am determined not to relax. In any event, need a great detangler if anyone has recommendations, I will greatly appreciate!



 I've had my share of scary hair nightmares too! It's such a relief to wake up and realise it's only a nightmare!

I totally understand your excitment at being almost one year post, I'm a couple of weeks behinf you.

HHG!


KiSseS03 said:


> I'm one week away from being 1 year post! Whoopee!
> 
> Last night though, I had a terrible dream. I sat down to get my hair braided, and the braider convinced me to just BC, and she cut down all my wonderful progress... ie. she cut my hair even short than just at the line of demarcation! It was so real! When I woke up I jumped out of bed, snatched off my scarf and felt my hair to make sure it was all still there! lol


----------



## Golden75

Tranz & Muumy- Thanks. I forgot about mane & tail. I started looking into it a few weeks back, but stopped, because trying to use what I have.  I def have to go back to pre-pooing with oils, and really taking my time detangling. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## SherylsTresses

This past weekend, I airdried, blowout roots in part area, and used my caruso steam rollers.  My hair looked like a lovely and THICK rollerset. 

I just have to keep those roots moisturized but I love them though.....


----------



## Bun Mistress

trader joes norish spa con (it has parbens but is otherwise a natural product) is great for detangling.  I use mane and tail and I still have it for emergencies, however it is cone based and those are a NO NO for me.  Breakage everywhere took me a year to realize it.  

Oil rinsing if good for preventing knots I would say.  If you don't want to oil rinse then add a good bit of oil to your d/c. keeping your hair as moistureized as possible helps me to prevents knots as well. 

Also the bestthing for me and knots where straight or curly is to finger detangle everyday and I don't were my hair loose.  Even when wearing twist outs I have to make suck my hair is either securely bunned or retwisted at night.  I hope this helps.

If it help for me I had alot of issues with breakage and know in months 4 thur 6 but it just stopped and I haven't had any trouble since.  I think a lot of it had to do with learning what my hair did and didn't like.


----------



## pookaloo83

I wanna join! Last time I transitioned it was almost a year and then I did the BC. Hopefully I can last till then. I'm currently 4 wks post.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

crazydaze911 said:


> Hey ladies - had to run in here.
> i posted a thread about next week making my THREE YEAR transition anniversary and how i STILL have tons of relaxed ends and was frustrated that i was a slow grower.
> 
> All of a sudden EVERYONE started telling me to cut, and cut, and BC, and cut. NOT ONE PERSON told me to keep it so i definitely need support today - lol.
> 
> I posted this pic of my hair after 3 years (minus one week) of transitioning - very stark diff between relaxed and natural hair. Can some people come in here and tell me ITS OK and i can make it for another 3 years? lol


 
I know I'm a little late with my response but I've been drooling over your siggy for the longest. If my hair was your length, I'd let the relaxed ends rot off before I let someone in my hair with scissors.  

Your hair is gorgeous & you use the BKT so if the ends aren't bothering you then the heck with what EVERYONE else has to say.


----------



## Prose Princess

Golden75 said:


> Anyone have a great detangler? I'm getting knots at demarcation line.  And I am truely annoyed at how over processed I was in July. It seems the effects are really starting to show up since I haven't relaxed in 4 months.  This is hard, this is real hard.  But I am determined not to relax. In any event, need a great detangler if anyone has recommendations, I will greatly appreciate!



I'm almost 6 months post and I was having major knot issues for the last like three or four weeks.  It was driving me CRAZY.  I stopped using ayurveda cowashes after a minor setback I had with some bad powders a while back.  I decided to pick it back up today for my wash and guess what...no knots!   I covered my hair in red palm oil, put a shower cap on and did some other stuff.  Then I used about 60/40 of Kalpi Tone and Brahmi powders, made a paste and let it sit on my hair for about 30 minutes, then cowashed it out with Aussie Moist Conditioner.  No knots and sooooft hair!


----------



## pookaloo83

..................


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks for sharing Prose!

Welcome Pooka!


----------



## Smiley79

crazydaze911 said:


> Hey ladies - had to run in here.
> i posted a thread about next week making my THREE YEAR transition anniversary and how i STILL have tons of relaxed ends and was frustrated that i was a slow grower.
> 
> All of a sudden EVERYONE started telling me to cut, and cut, and BC, and cut. NOT ONE PERSON told me to keep it so i definitely need support today - lol.
> 
> I posted this pic of my hair after 3 years (minus one week) of transitioning - very stark diff between relaxed and natural hair. Can some people come in here and tell me ITS OK and i can make it for another 3 years? lol


 

Sorry honey...just getting home from a long day!! My My aren't you in a web....everyone said CUT?  Well, my question is how is the health of the hair and what are you leaning more towards doing?  The hair looks beautful and healthy...is this the case?


----------



## determined_to_grow

Does anyone know of a good moisturizer????


----------



## Bun Mistress

Just bumping the thread and umming softly as a jog along.  Happy Thanksgiving long termers.


----------



## Platinum

Happy Thanksgiving, Ladies!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

crazydaze911 said:


> Hey ladies - had to run in here.
> i posted a thread about next week making my THREE YEAR transition anniversary and how i STILL have tons of relaxed ends and was frustrated that i was a slow grower.
> 
> All of a sudden EVERYONE started telling me to cut, and cut, and BC, and cut. NOT ONE PERSON told me to keep it so i definitely need support today - lol.
> 
> I posted this pic of my hair after 3 years (minus one week) of transitioning - very stark diff between relaxed and natural hair. Can some people come in here and tell me ITS OK and i can make it for another 3 years? lol


 
Crazydaze, I was one of the people who said to cut gradually, but only because you said the ends were bothering you. Other than keeping your hair straight, or using rods on the ends, I didn't know what else you could do. I'm NOT BC'ing, I just wear my hair straight or in up-do's all the time. Shorter sections of my hair are 50/50 texlaxed/natural. My crown has 6" of new growth and 10" of texlaxed hair. After I get to bsl or mbl I'll start cutting away about and inch per month. Since my hair grows about that much in a month, I'll be able to get rid of the ends in a few months without losing length.

Sorry, if we alarmed you with all the CUT, CUT, CUT!


----------



## crazydaze911

nakialovesshoes said:


> I know I'm a little late with my response but I've been drooling over your siggy for the longest. If my hair was your length, I'd let the relaxed ends rot off before I let someone in my hair with scissors.
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous & you use the BKT so if the ends aren't bothering you then the heck with what EVERYONE else has to say.






Smiley79 said:


> Sorry honey...just getting home from a long day!! My My aren't you in a web....everyone said CUT?  Well, my question is how is the health of the hair and what are you leaning more towards doing?  The hair looks beautful and healthy...is this the case?





sipp100 said:


> Crazydaze, I was one of the people who said to cut gradually, but only because you said the ends were bothering you. Other than keeping your hair straight, or using rods on the ends, I didn't know what else you could do. I'm NOT BC'ing, I just wear my hair straight or in up-do's all the time. Shorter sections of my hair are 50/50 texlaxed/natural. My crown has 6" of new growth and 10" of texlaxed hair. After I get to bsl or mbl I'll start cutting away about and inch per month. Since my hair grows about that much in a month, I'll be able to get rid of the ends in a few months without losing length.
> 
> Sorry, if we alarmed you with all the CUT, CUT, CUT!




Thanks!  i was leaning towards letting them rot off, i was just frustrated that it was taking so long for that to happen, when other pple are completely natural in 2 years...so it was more like a frustration over growth than the two textures.

as far as the health - its just 'ok'.  i would love for it to be thicker (rite now its just big and puffy and thin) and it gets splits easily so im constantly doing s & ds.

wasnt having a cut/no cut debate, just venting, but was alarmed by the cut, cut - lol.  u know how it is - you want long hair NOW, and all natural hair NOW, and healthy hair NOW, and it doesnt work that way lol.


----------



## Smiley79

determined_to_grow said:


> Does anyone know of a good moisturizer????


 
Off the top of my head some of the most popular include S-Curl, Hairveda whipped cream, qhemet burdock root, Herbal Essense LTR, Hawaian Silky 14-1...there's so many more....I'm having a brain freeze right now...ladies, chime in please....


----------



## rben

Smiley79 said:


> Off the top of my head some of the most popular include S-Curl, Hairveda whipped cream, qhemet burdock root, Herbal Essense LTR, Hawaian Silky 14-1...there's so many more....I'm having a brain freeze right now...ladies, chime in please....



Aussie Moist mixed with rosewater


----------



## Miss Toya

I am new to this but transitioning from a very short pixie cut/relaxed to natural but can NOT bring myself to be any shorter without chemicals than my current cut--- my hair has grown roughly 3.5 inches in the past few months so I trimmed my ends and got kinky twist extensions November 13,2009.  I will take any advice on what to do next; I did order DHD H2O shampoo and DHD Relief deep conditioner as well as Lisa Akbari moisture plus as a daily conditioner. Does anyone recommend hair growth vitamins in addition to a good diet and healthy hair regimen to get to shoulder length in the next 12 months?


----------



## seraphinelle

My curlformers have arrived!! whooo hoooo


----------



## determined_to_grow

Smiley79 said:


> Off the top of my head some of the most popular include S-Curl, Hairveda whipped cream, qhemet burdock root, Herbal Essense LTR, Hawaian Silky 14-1...there's so many more....I'm having a brain freeze right now...ladies, chime in please....




GREAT!!!!  I have Scurl and it works wonders, however, it leaves a residue on top of my weave so I can not use it to often... 
I ordered some moisturizers from afroveda so fingers crossed...

I think I am going make this 2 year transition... I am almost 1/4th way there...


----------



## Bun Mistress

feeling fustrated with my incrediably slow growth.  I'd rather watch paint dry.  Half an inch a month, I wish....


----------



## seraphinelle

Ok, plans for tomorrow:

Wash and condition hair and then put in the curlformers.

Will leave them there until I take them out before going into work... on Tuesday.

That should last until Friday.


----------



## Smiley79

lol @ *Kiffany*....paint dry! No don't get discouraged girl!!!! Patience is the secret!

*Miss. Toya*...I'm not sure of any specific growth vitamins but a good regimen including and diet, patience and low manipulation are definately key factors to get that hair growing and allowing you to retain your legnths.


----------



## poookie

Miss Toya said:


> I am new to this but transitioning from a very short pixie cut/relaxed to natural but can NOT bring myself to be any shorter without chemicals than my current cut--- my hair has grown roughly 3.5 inches in the past few months so I trimmed my ends and got kinky twist extensions November 13,2009.  I will take any advice on what to do next; I did order DHD H2O shampoo and DHD Relief deep conditioner as well as Lisa Akbari moisture plus as a daily conditioner. Does anyone recommend hair growth vitamins in addition to a good diet and healthy hair regimen to get to shoulder length in the next 12 months?



the extensions are a good idea.  if you're new to supplements, i'd suggest starting off with a hair, skin, & nails vitamin.  i had great results with GNC's HS&K supplement.  it had 3000 mcg of biotin.  i took it for 5 months, & my nails became super strong, skin cleared up, & my new growth comes in very soft.   if you can stick with it & take it every day, you'll have great results as well.


----------



## poookie

i'm so hair-discouraged.  chopped my hair up to chin length 2 weeks ago, & now the bottom 2" of my nape is natural.  my problem is that i have no idea what to do with it to make it blend in with the rest of my relaxed ends.  blow drying & flat ironing last week was a nightmare (took a total of 3.5 hours, much longer than before i chopped), & there's no way i want to have to do that every week. 

 i'll try roller sets this week, & if that doesn't come out right, i'm getting weaved and/or wigged up for the rest of my transition (at least another 10 months).


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Im 23 weeks 

I'm still doing my daily bantu knot outs. I luv them. I can pin them up, put on a headband, put cute clips in my hair. Its working great for me.

My newgrowth is amazing. Its soft and thick. I luv my hair!


----------



## BlondeByDesire

I'm hanging in there.  I so want to chop off the relaxed ends.  But I want length at length enough for a pony.


----------



## Amerie123

Still in the same braid (been in 8 weeks now) under my wig. wont come out till Dec 20th if i can hang in there.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Just hit a whopping 8 weeks, or two months ya'll   yea, i know its beans compared to how long some of ya'll been at it lol   No urges to relax yet...just to grow it out!


----------



## seraphinelle

I miss my afro puff, 







August 2007 - (yes I'm fickle with my hair)


----------



## seraphinelle

I guess I'll post it in both.. My hair in curlformers

Resized: (apologies)

In the process 





From the front






From the top





Seems I am out of practice as I can't get them as tight as I want.  Also need to order some more of the larger ones, as my hair as grown.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Baby steps, baby steps. 

 At first i thought i would cut it off in Dec, but after having short hair for about the last 3yrs....im over it. So long transition here i come. I'm 3 months into my transition, no problems with my 3 textures finally ive got the balance down.
 Except that from here on in its going to get harder. I hav to stay consistent with a regimen, keep up vigilance on those chemical ends and keep up morale( because i dont want to cut, but if i can be stupidly spontaneous erplexed).  

sooooo after keeping an eye on this thread from the almost beginning, i would like to join in please. I think im in for a long haul.

Stats

Last relaxer Aug 31
Im relaxed, texturised and natural
I think im NL but i really havent straightend or stretched effectively enough to be sure
I henna every 4-6 weeks
Take a surplus of vitamins

Im going to start BKT this Dec. If it straightens im going to switch it up every other 3 months. If it lossens the curl im going to incorporate it into my transition

In March im going to get an ayurvedic package form India so im goin to turn into a quasi-naturalist around that time too.


----------



## Smiley79

I just got box braids this weeked...so I'm hangin' in there!  Welcome newcomers....


----------



## 3akay3

Finally checking in...

I am 15 weeks and some days post and still don't have the urge to relax. I'm very excited with my progress because I used to be the girl that always had a relaxer every 6 weeks.

Right now my regimen includes cowashing, DCing, moisturizing and sealing, airdry roller set, followed by pressing my roots.  My hair is almost SL.  I'm starting to wear my hair in buns a lot because I started this journey by cutting from almost APL to mid-NL from poorly maintained ends.  

My transition plan keeps changing but right now it's get to APL and then gradually cut off the relaxed ends.  The only issue I've had is detangling after DCing but I realized my hair needs to be better coated from my leave in.

Next wash day I'm going to DC on dry hair, rinse in the shower and go on from there.  I'll check in then.  PROMISE!


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about staying in braids for most, if not, all of 2010. I can't wait to see how much growth I'll have by Dec 2010.


----------



## Smiley79

Oooh, I'm excited to see the results of that.  I honestly think braids (not too tight or too small) are the BEST protective styling.  I love them.  JUst wish I was more patient to get it done more often.  Also I like the versatility of my half wigs and weaves but braids will definately get you some results Platinum expecially for most of 2010, you're in business honey.  Get those before and after pics please!!!!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Stay strong ladies.... No cutting!!!!! I will make 28 weeks this Friday. WooHoo!!!! That alone is a miracle to me. Still wearing my ugly buns 75% of the time. I am debating on getting micros or a sew in. I can do both by myself but it takes me about 4-5 days to actually finish my micros. With my sew ins, I wear about 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 weeks and then want it out. I hate not being able to get to my scalp. What do you think would benefit me more?

Mrs Johnson, love the bantu tutorial. I am going to attempt this while I deliberate on what I am going to do to my hair. Should I flat iron my hair before doing the bantu knots?

TIA

The pic is from 26 weeks post after wash & cond. I can't take good texture shots, they all seem to close.


----------



## Platinum

Smiley79 said:


> Oooh, I'm excited to see the results of that. I honestly think braids (not too tight or too small) are the BEST protective styling. I love them. JUst wish I was more patient to get it done more often. Also I like the versatility of my half wigs and weaves but braids will definately get you some results Platinum expecially for most of 2010, you're in business honey. Get those before and after pics please!!!!


 

I'm in Senegalese Twists again and I probably wont be able to do a length check until Feb. Here's a few pics. I'll try posting better pics later. Excuse the goofy grin.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Smiley79 said:


> I just got box braids this weeked...so I'm hangin' in there! Welcome newcomers....


Ahem...where are the pics?  LOL



Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about staying in braids for most, if not, all of 2010. I can't wait to see how much growth I'll have by Dec 2010.


I'm planning to do the same thing. However, I will take at least 1 break for my class reunion in October. We'll have to cheer each other on.



Platinum said:


> I'm in Senegalese Twists again and I probably wont be able to do a length check until Feb. Here's a few pics. I'll try posting better pics later. Excuse the goofy grin.


I LOVE your twists. 

Well ladies I'll be 26 weeks post tomorrow. The braids I'm wearing under my wig will be a month old on Monday. I'm going to take them down on Sunday, do a protein treatment & a DC & get it rebraided Monday morning. 

Currently I have serious growth. In some spots I can lift my braids an inch plus above my scalp. Of course I know some of it is from the braids loosening on their own. In the tightest spots, I still have 3/4 inch+ of growth. 

I don't have the urge to BC b/c I want to keep as much length as possible. However, it's hard to keep my hair under wraps like I have been. Gotta press on!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Mrs Johnson, love the bantu tutorial. I am going to attempt this while I deliberate on what I am going to do to my hair. Should I flat iron my hair before doing the bantu knots?


 
Thank you 

No, you shouldn't have to flat iron.


----------



## Ltown

61 weeks post relaxer still bunning/pony.


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm at 5 weeks and is so ready to cut!


----------



## pookaloo83

For the people flat ironing their roots, are you putting heat protectant on it? I'm not and was wondering if that's bad. And also, could I be heat training my natural hair by flat ironing it weekly?


----------



## DigitalRain

pookaloo83 said:


> For the people flat ironing their roots, are you putting heat protectant on it? I'm not and was wondering if that's bad. And also, could I be heat training my natural hair by flat ironing it weekly?



Please use a heat protectant!! I use Redken Heat Glide or Beyond the Zone - Turn up the Heat Flat Iron protection.


----------



## poookie

pookaloo83 said:


> For the people flat ironing their roots, are you putting heat protectant on it? I'm not and was wondering if that's bad. And also, could I be heat training my natural hair by flat ironing it weekly?



i use a serum (chi silk infusion) before flat ironing, & aveda's anti humectant pomade (to cancel reversion) . i find that when i skip the serum, my hair comes out bouncier & swangier.  so i think skipping every 1x in a while is fine as long as you don't turn the heat up too much.


----------



## pookaloo83

poookie said:


> i use a serum (chi silk infusion) before flat ironing, & aveda's anti humectant pomade (to cancel reversion) .* i find that when i skip the serum, my hair comes out bouncier & swangier.*  so i think skipping every 1x in a while is fine as long as you don't turn the heat up too much.



That's what I noticed too. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Are you guys using too much?  My stylist (she is natural and alot of her clients are too) uses only a dab of serum before flat ironing.  It made me realized I'm using WAY too much product.  I mean way too much.  At my last vist I brough in my aveda DR DC and she used the reccomended amount and put my under the dryer.  Same end results alot less product and mony washed out.  It has really made me rethink hw much product I'm using.  I have been to her on and off when I can since Feb and I have had only great results.


----------



## PinkyD

*Update: My first wave coil!*

After three months I let my hair free for 3 days  by doing my first "Wave Coil". I was attempting to do finger coils on Friday , but my straight "text-laxed" ends were not having it, so I thought...hmmmmm I remember reading about the Wave coil on HBS. I had a comedy show to go to on Saturday so I wanted to do somethng other than the same old bun.... So I:
1. Washed with Trader Joes Nourish Spa
2. DC with EO Essentials Coconut and Phillip B Conditioning Cream rinse
3. Used AO White Camelia with Jane Carter Wrap and Roll over it
4. I didn't seal my ends with shea butter until I compelted half my head
5. I did small two-strand twists all over and I rolled cut-up straws on the ends. I didn't have McDonald's straws (this was a salvage style)
6. I sat under the hooded dryer for maybe  45 minutes, slept ont he style..then voila, the next day I took it down and got loads of compliments.
This only lasted  3 days because I attempted to add moisture and the curls wilted! So i am back int he bun. Sorry the pics are so odd, I only had my camera phone, didn't get batteries in time.

There is the straw...


----------



## natalie20121

Kiffany said:


> feeling fustrated with my incrediably slow growth. I'd rather watch paint dry. Half an inch a month, I wish....


 
Thats how I was feeling for the first few months. But I started taking Nouritress Hair Vitamins and my new growth took off. I normally grow 1/4 inch a month, Now it's at least 1/2 inch and It's only been 2 1/2 months that I have been taking it. I know people say it's expensive but I'd pay almost anything to keep this growth spurt


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about staying in braids for most, if not, all of 2010. I can't wait to see how much growth I'll have by Dec 2010.



I think I might end up following your lead.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Pinky D, your hair looks FAB!!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

*Re: Update: My first wave coil!*

 

I  it!!!


PinkyD said:


>


----------



## Vintageglam

Hey Smiley I can't believe I missed this thread - Can I still join?  Also transitioning without the BC - about 4.5 months post at the moment.


----------



## Smiley79

absolutely girlie!!! welcome aboard!


----------



## Bun Mistress

natalie20121 said:


> Thats how I was feeling for the first few months. But I started taking Nouritress Hair Vitamins and my new growth took off. I normally grow 1/4 inch a month, Now it's at least 1/2 inch and It's only been 2 1/2 months that I have been taking it. I know people say it's expensive but I'd pay almost anything to keep this growth spurt


 

girlie I take Flax seed oil, horsetail, biotin 6000mcg, 4 grams MSM, odor less garlic, vitamin C, B complex, evening primrose oil, and a multivit everyday day.  I try to have a protien shake everyday as well.  Now I have noticed a difference in my hair, it doesn't shed as much.  I think the knots and smoothness improved.  The number of hairs on my head has definately increased.  But I can't say much about the actual grow rate being markedly increased.  (It may have increased slightly but not what people claim I mean if I every got an inch in a month I would know.)


----------



## ayoung

I want to join...24 weeks post.
Havent had a relaxer since May....been in sewins since then.

I was going to get a relaxer next week...but I am going to ask her to just flatiron (I hope it turns out well )

Then, hopefully in Jan I can get a closure and go back to sewins....if the flatironing works--I may just do that.

I was natural for 3 years bf--but I'm nervous  I know more so hopefully this will be a good experience.


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome aboard! HHG!


----------



## missnurselady

I have been wearing cornrows under my lacefront for 2wks, decided to take them down so I can wash dc and detangle....man I lost so much hair, like the size of a large egg. Detangling took forever. Decided to dc overnight. Didn't feel like messing with my hair anymore. I'm only 16 wks post


----------



## Smiley79

Wow, so are you finding that it's getting harder and less manageable as you move along your jorney?  That's by biggest fear as well....  Hang in there MIss....


----------



## BlondeByDesire

Do any of u feel like at times you're not progressing while transitioning?  I got this feeling last night while co-washing. My hair seems super short and the stringly parts (relaxed ends)  are getting to me. I started with BSL length at the beginning of my transition - should I be progressing or not? I don't know my hair was initially cut into layers when I started this journey - may what I'm seeing is the shorter layers top part of my hair with major shrinkage. I feel like I've lost a chunk of hair.


----------



## Smiley79

I'm hoping some members who have successfully transitioned without BCing would stumble into this room...perhaps their experience could better guide us.  That's a good question and legitimate concern.  Do you think you need more or better deep conditioning or are you getting enough of that already? I'm not sure,just thinking of the various factors.


----------



## Foxglove

Smiley79 said:


> I'm hoping some members who have successfully transitioned without BCing would stumble into this room...perhaps their experience could better guide us.  That's a good question and legitimate concern.  Do you think you need more or better deep conditioning or are you getting enough of that already? I'm not sure,just thinking of the various factors.



I know personally for me if I go longer than a week between DC's I pay for it. DCing just makes my hair more manageable, I can comb it without being in pain, it behaves better overall. Unless I'm in braids I DC once or twice a week

ETA I didn't see the original question. I feel this way sometimes but when I stretch my NG I see it's definitely getting longer. I think as long as you're protecting your ends and doing regular protein treatments to stop breakage then you should retain more length. Also for me even when I flat iron my hair Shrinkage is an issue. Even straightened it puffs out so it looks the same length until I physically stretch it. Flat ironed I'm SL but when I stretch my ends my longest pieces are touching APL.


----------



## missnurselady

Smiley79 said:


> Wow, so are you finding that it's getting harder and less manageable as you move along your jorney? That's by biggest fear as well.... Hang in there MIss....


 
Yes. This is usually my limit when I stretch my relaxer. My ends look horrible. Im thinking about cutting about 5 inches just to have less relaxed hair to deal with. I just dont want to cut it and change my mind and decide to relax again.


----------



## BlondeByDesire

I co-wash twice a week - which I believe is supplying me with proper moisture.  I've been lacking in the dc department - I do it do it at least twice a month with heat.  I'm really not afraid of BCing - but I know if I do it my hair will be super uneven.  But every time I look at those relaxed ends - I want to chop and I'm trying to hold out.


----------



## Shay72

BlondebyDesire--I definitely think it is the shrinkage.  The curlier and coiler your hair is the more shrinkage there is.  Of course once a natural it will continue.


----------



## Smiley79

bumpin to keep the thread going....


----------



## Smiley79

I hear you Miss...i think a lot of us struggle with scissor tempation or texturixer temptation.....


----------



## Smiley79

Do you think you're gonna go through with it Blonde?


----------



## Platinum

ltown said:


> 61 weeks post relaxer still bunning/pony.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## brownbean96

Just checking in ladies.  I haven't been in this thread in quite sometime.  All is going well.  Still rocking my twists sets - which thanks to this board - i've learned how to maintain them for at least a week.  My main issue with transitioning has been shedding/breakage.  I've taken control over a lot of the shedding by pre-pooing with a heavy conditioner mixed with oils and pressed garlic cloves, alter ego conditoner and low maniuplation (keeping my twist out for at least a week an only washing every two weeks).  But am still experiencing some breakage/popping due to the two textures.  However with the new regis i've implemented plus the fact that i want to retain and keep my length - I'm dealing with it.

This is my second time being natural (first time i BC'd) and my hair is longer now than it was right before i relxed it.  Actually this matches or either slightly surpasses the longest length hair I've ever haid (Full SL).  I'm praying to reach APL by next year.  What a celebration that will be

I've added a few things that I belive have helped a lot - now taking biotin, folic acid, fish oil (liquid) and JBCO for edges and thinning on left side.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## Smiley79

That's great BrownBean96, I too started Biotin lately and the JBCO is working so well for me too....keep up the worr girl! Keep us posted. And for the shedding have you tried garlic supplements?


----------



## brownbean96

No but I am considering it.  I guess it would be more effective to to acquire the garlic internally.  Have you taken them?





Smiley79 said:


> That's great BrownBean96, I too started Biotin lately and the JBCO is working so well for me too....keep up the worr girl! Keep us posted. And for the shedding have you tried garlic supplements?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I flat ironed my hair for a change since I have a Christmas party to go to tonight. It was a lot of work..lol. I won't be doing that again for a long time!!! I have pics in my fotki.


----------



## Platinum

32 weeks post today!


----------



## Smiley79

brownbean96 said:


> No but I am considering it. I guess it would be more effective to to acquire the garlic internally. Have you taken them?


 
Yes, I've been taking them for almost 6 months...no shedding over here!  I took them because I've been using Mega-Tek and didn't want to risk experiencing shedding.


----------



## Smiley79

Ladies, can we talk about hot combing for a moment.  Can someone school me on all this talk I've heard about "if you hot comb your hair it may not revert back to natural" or something like that.  I would love to understand better because when I take out my braids, I'm thinking of hot combing the front so I can blend my half wigs a little better.


----------



## Computer Blue

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies, can we talk about hot combing for a moment.  Can someone school me on all this talk I've heard about *"if you hot comb your hair it may not revert back to natural"* or something like that.  I would love to understand better because when I take out my braids, I'm thinking of hot combing the front so I can blend my half wigs a little better.


 The bold is a true statement if you are using too much heat for *your* hair's tolerance. That is something that you or whoever uses it on you has to know.I can't speak on your personal hair.
I personally don't believe in using hot combs on relaxed hair even though its attached to ng . The hot comb ain't for everybody and its nothing to play with.


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks so much for that feedback...is a flat iron any better?


----------



## Computer Blue

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks so much for that feedback...is a flat iron any better?


----------



## leleepop

I think i have taxlaxed ends, but I have so mush shrinkage I consider myself natural. I think for me the best way to transition is to kiss. I keep my hair moistly in twists and braidouts. I also wear stretched out buns. I love mango butter whipped with castor oil on my end also. I havent had a relaxer for 18 months


----------



## ayoung

Ladies who are doing this by flatironing 

How is it going??? Is ur hair (both textures) still doing well...still getting length etc???
Are you doing it yourself or going to the salon??

Plz share your experience so far


----------



## onejamifan

ayoung said:


> Ladies who are doing this by flatironing
> 
> How is it going??? Is ur hair (both textures) still doing well...still getting length etc???
> Are you doing it yourself or going to the salon??
> 
> Plz share your experience so far



I actually just finished flat ironing my roots. I did a roller set with big rollers (gray, purple, lime green) and just flat ironed the roots. I turned up the heat 1 setting and they turned out straighter than they'd been in the past. I did spray some IC heat protectant on my roots. So far so good. I only do this every 1-2 weeks though because I'm really afraid of the heat...HTH


----------



## pookaloo83

ayoung said:


> Ladies who are doing this by flatironing
> 
> How is it going??? Is ur hair (both textures) still doing well...still getting length etc???
> Are you doing it yourself or going to the salon??
> 
> Plz share your experience so far





I've been doing ok with the flat iron so far. I rollerset weekly and flat iron the roots only. I use Fantasia IC serum. I'm only 5 weeks post. It's all good now, but next month may be a different story!


----------



## keykee

after some time of just roller setting I've used my flat iron.
I've realized how much my hair has grown from ironing out the roots.
and it seems like after using it 3 times or so.. my hair seems to be a little pissed that I am using the intense heat on it again.  Its been getting breaky.

I don't know how long i can do this transition.  I am desperate and ready to BC.  I even made an appointment today to cut it all off.. but cancelled it because i did get a little scared.  I have about just under an inch and a half of new growth and its sooooo thick.  There are knots galore throughout and all the roller setting and lack of time to style 2 textures in the mornings is driving me nuts!
My hair is in a shorter bob than in the pic below so a twist out won't look right.. errrg

I think to myself that maybe it would grow faster, and be easier to style if I cut off the relaxed ends.
I would be able to deep treat more often and comb it more easily.

Is anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## dicapr

I have added blowdrying once a week to my regimine and my hair is still doing great. It has been a month.  Yesterday I blowdried and got very little shedding or breakage and I use a comb attatchment.  I only blowdry after DCing with cholesterol for an hour.  It is helping me manage my newgrowth and has cut down on tangling.  I think this may be a  keeper.


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies, i very much would like to join this challenge! I just decided yesterday after months of careful thought that i want to go natural. I'm going to be a straightened natural though because i love straight hair and i find i retain A LOT more length when my hair is straight. 

Currently i'm 7 weeks post, i plan to transition until the end of 2010 which will take me to 14 months. I grow about an inch per month so by then my natural hair should be about CBL at the crown and between APL and BSL at the nape. That will be more than enough for me to cut it all off. I'm going to try not to cut at all until then. HHG ladies and thanks for this thread!


----------



## Computer Blue

ayoung said:


> Ladies who are doing this by flatironing
> 
> How is it going???
> *just fine*
> Is ur hair (both textures) still doing well...still getting length etc???
> 
> *Yes both textures are still healthy,no heat damage if that's what you're asking. I am not seeking length for now. If more comes, ok. My concern is keeping what is on my head healthy so I can go for as long as I want.  I have only needed like 1/4 inch trims, so I think I'm ok.*
> Are you doing it yourself or going to the salon??
> *I now only go to my salon for trims literally
> *


----------



## beans4reezy

Hi ladies! Still here. I have three textures on my head right now, natural, texturized, and bone straight ends. I do notice that the relaxed ends are starting to break, but I am not too worried because I am still retaining length. I just focus on giving my hair protien to keep my line of demarcation strong.  I wont start to slowly trim the relaxed ends until I reach BSL, and that probably wont be until this time next year.


----------



## seraphinelle

Curlformers are my life saver!

I can keep my roots tamed, and my hair pinned up for 4 days at a time.


----------



## seraphinelle

And I am at 6 months post!  I have another 18 months to go!! LOL


----------



## 3akay3

Wash day today! I dc'ed with ORS replenishing dc on dry hair but with the home grown steam treatment (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663). After rinsing, I put Giovanni leave-in and Carol's Daughter hair milk in my hair and parted my hair into 8 sections.  I put the sections into ponytails and roller on the ends.  Sat under the dryer until dry, pressed roots, and flat ironed hair.

I'm sixteen weeks post and my new growth is acting differently.  It's more manageable and I'm losing a lot less hair when I detangle.  My hair is still handling the heat very well so I'm going to continue wearing it straight. I wore my hair down to work but it'll be in a bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## Rapunzel*

almost 6 months post in about a week. i will be bunning until 2010 
also no heat until 2010 
i expect to be bsl in march 2010


----------



## hair4romheaven

I've also decided to go natural. I'm currently texlaxed 18 weeks post. I got braids but took them out after 2 weeks they were uncomfortable. I am getting a wig made and will wear that for a while. i am not planning on BC anytime soon only S&D.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 18 Weeks Post 

I'm removing pieces of my ends when I take down my braids for braidouts.  Also I'm braiding every night which couldn't be healthy for my ends.   Hopefully when I flat iron later this month, I would meet my 2009 MBL Challenge so I can trim back to bra strap.


----------



## MummysGirl

I haven't been here in a while... I'm still aiming for EARLIEST 18 months... at least 6 months to go 

Hope you're all doing well, HHG!!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 18 Weeks Post
> 
> I'm removing pieces of my ends when I take down my braids for braidouts. Also I'm braiding every night which couldn't be healthy for my ends.  Hopefully when I flat iron later this month, I would meet my 2009 MBL Challenge so I can trim back to bra strip.


 
This is exactly what happened to me the couple times I tried braidouts. I know now that my hair does NOT like being braided or twisted in small sections. It only causes tangles and breakage. I don't even try braidouts now and I don't put more than 4 or 5 twists in my hair - just enough to get a nice wave, but no tangles. I sleep with one large french braid or 2 twists. Keeping my hair straight or stretched out at ALL times is really working for me. BTW I'm 7 months post.


----------



## SherylsTresses

BTW my hair loves airdrying in a rollerset and flat ironing my roots.  I love it too!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

SherylsTresses said:


> BTW my hair loves airdrying in a rollerset and flat ironing my roots. I love it too!!!


 
I may have to try rollersetting. About how long does it take to do a rollerset?(I'm hair-lazy) and what kind and size rollers do you use?

I know I need to watch a rollersetting tutorial.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

MummysGirl said:


> I haven't been here in a while... I'm still aiming for EARLIEST 18 months... at least 6 months to go
> 
> Hope you're all doing well, HHG!!!!


 
Hey mummy, your hairnniversary is almost here!


----------



## SherylsTresses

sipp100 said:


> I may have to try rollersetting. About how long does it take to do a rollerset?(I'm hair-lazy) and what kind and size rollers do you use?
> 
> I know I need to watch a rollersetting tutorial.




It takes me about an hour and I use purple size rollers.  It's pretty simple as I've been doing it for decades (telling my age ).


----------



## ChristmasCarol

SherylsTresses said:


> It takes me about an hour and I use purple size rollers. It's pretty simple as I've been doing it for decades (*telling my age* ).


 
An hour? An hour? Girl, I can almost guarantee that I will NEVER rollerset my hair. lol

My hair limit is about 10-15 minutes - at most. Plus, I cowash and DC at least 3x/wk, so a rollerset would probably be a waste of time for me. (trying to justify my laziness)

ETA: Not if you started rollersetting at about 5 years old!


----------



## SherylsTresses

sipp100 said:


> An hour? An hour? Girl, I can almost guarantee that I will NEVER rollerset my hair. lol
> 
> My hair limit is about 10-15 minutes - at most. Plus, I cowash and DC at least 3x/wk, so a rollerset would probably be a waste of time for me. (trying to justify my laziness)
> 
> ETA: Not if you started rollersetting at about 5 years old!



I'm 40 and I've been rollersetting since my early 20s.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

BTW: I'm 40, too!


----------



## Candy1978

I am transitioning w/o BC I am about 5 months in to my transition. You all can check out my Youtube Videos as i talk about Transitioning, and the products  I use.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hdA9gYFi5o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDv1cmO9TSc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpvJx52Ek-Q


----------



## Imani

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks so much for that feedback...is a flat iron any better?



I've been flat ironing my new growth every week since week 8, TRUST that I do not have any problem with my hair fully reverting.  Soon as water (or sweat) hits it, its a wrap.  I haven't used a hot comb for real since I was a little girl. But I think a flat iron would be healthier and safer. I know some people on here and folks I know IRL use hot combs with no problems though.


----------



## KBA

My update...I'm at 12 weeks, which is the longest I've gone without a touch up. Last week was a little frustrating since I got a lot of shedding. I've had to stop the damp/wet braid-outs. It just leads to breakage. I've decided to stick with keeping the hair straight, it stays more moisturized as well. So, I'm roller setting weekly, and lightly blowing roots. Then I keep it in a french braid and wear my wigs during the week.


----------



## skegeesmb

Ugh I have to get into roller setting again.  Sometimes I just don't want to sit under that dryer.  But having my hair straight has kept me sane.  I do wear it wet every few weeks, but in the middle of my hair towards the back the new growth dries and it stays that way.  So I usually have to end up washing in order to not have breakage.  It's getting cold, and I'm not feeling wet hair all the time.


----------



## Imani

I'm coming up on 17 weeks post. I've been doing a lot of trimming.  My bad spot in the back that always breaks off was starting to create a "hole" look in the back of my head and also I've had some split ends.  I saw a family member of mine recently and she commented on the fact that my hair looked thicker than it did the last time she saw me. it looked and felt awesome this weekend after getting a steam treatment, flat iron, and trim. my hair is short, but it was still swanging!

I am totally not concerned about length right now. I just want my hair to be thick and healthy.  I'm actually starting to like my hair at this length and pondering keeping it this length for a while and not focus on length at all just health. 

I've also discovered that if I tie my hair down tight with a scarf while I work out, and keep it tied down over night til the next day, it stays relatively straight. not like, for real straight, but straight enough to lay down and get a comb through,  and not get all puffy and wild. 

So now, I'm feeling like if I am going to keep my hair short for a while and not try to grow it out, that maybe I might texlax.  I've always wanted to texlax but i'm not a DIYer at all and have yet to find a professional willing to texlax my hair.  I've tried to explain what I want to stylists before but still ended up with the straight, wispy, stuck to the scalp look. I think trying to be a short straight natural and exercise just does not seem like the business And I'm not really fond of braids, twists, wigs, or weaves nor do i have enough hair for stuff like braid outs/twist outs or buns.  But I guess I will give it some more weeks before I decide what to do.


----------



## determined_to_grow

17 weeks post!!!  WHOOP WHooP.. I'm going to make it this time I put my hair in Senegalese twist on Sunday and I will be fine for the next month!!!


----------



## DigitalRain

KBA said:


> My update...I'm at 12 weeks, which is the longest I've gone without a touch up. Last week was a little frustrating since I got a lot of shedding. I've had to stop the damp/wet braid-outs. It just leads to breakage. I've decided to stick with keeping the hair straight, it stays more moisturized as well. So, I'm roller setting weekly, and lightly blowing roots. Then I keep it in a french braid and wear my wigs during the week.



I think I need to stop doing the same thing. I twisted my hair wet tonight and I had a lot of breakage. Next time im just going to use my flexi rods or blow out my roots.


----------



## ambellan

i flat iron once a day because i exercise and like IMANI mentioned above, once sweat hits my head im done. I look a mess. Does anyone have any suggestions about hair styles for short, bob-hairstyle hair cut? thts the way i have mine and i would like to do a hair style where i dont have to flat iron it or apply heat to it...also does anyone have any good regimes? i need a good routine and maybe one of yours might work for me...

as of now i use Nature's Own shamp and condition and deep condition. what are some other good styling products? (i use Olive Oil products as well..)


----------



## Smiley79

Hey Ladies, just checking in.  I'm hanging in there...I still have my box braids, so there's not much action over here.  Congrats to all you so far for keeping up the transition and sharing your progress and experience!  HHG.


----------



## lizzyb168

ambellan said:


> i flat iron once a day because i exercise and like IMANI mentioned above, once sweat hits my head im done. I look a mess. Does anyone have any suggestions about hair styles for short, bob-hairstyle hair cut? thts the way i have mine and i would like to do a hair style where i dont have to flat iron it or apply heat to it...also does anyone have any good regimes? i need a good routine and maybe one of yours might work for me...
> 
> as of now i use Nature's Own shamp and condition and deep condition. what are some other good styling products? (i use Olive Oil products as well..)


 
Have you tried bantu knots, or maybe half or full wigs? Flat ironing your hair everyday is not a good look.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile

I have been dnot using heat on my hair for a couple of months, I wash/co-wash and DC once a week  (two weeks when I'm being lazy)  and wear either twist outs, knot outs or braid outs. I am still seeing a lot of shedding when I detangle, no matter how much condish I use, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I think I'm going to try the coffee rinse to see if that will help.  I don't have enough length to do a nice bun, so I have to continue with the protective styles I know until it grows some.  I don't want to BC because I don't think I could live with the short/in between stage yet again with my hair.  Sigh.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

I have just been wearing it back.  I wash at night, put in my moisturizers, coat with alma oil, pin up the back in a two strand twist, and wrap it up with my satin scarf at night.  in the morning i just take the scarf off and go.  i don't touch it at all until i wash again.  i never wear it out.


----------



## ambellan

lizzyb168 said:


> Have you tried bantu knots, or maybe half or full wigs? Flat ironing your hair everyday is not a good look.




yea i know and i usually wouldnt put this much heat because my hair is usually in braids. but from the last set of braids i had i lost WAY too much hair and now the hair around my temples is minimal and at age 20 thts embarrassing. how do half wigs work? and the bantu knots? im very tempted to get another perm but i hate how the hair just sticks to the scalp. =/


----------



## destine2grow

I want to join. I am going to transition with out a BC. I am only 10 wks post. I can't wait to see my natural hair.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Welcome!  HHG



pringle said:


> I want to join. I am going to transition with out a BC. I am only 10 wks post. I can't wait to see my natural hair.


----------



## LaToya28

Ladies, I'd like to join y'all. I'm almost 20 weeks post and I really want to try to transition. I'm doing well so far with maintaining my hair without a lot of breakage and shedding so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Any one want to share thoughts on winter hair styles?  In the summer I was twisting but it's too cold for air drying now.  What are your plans?  

I'm flat ironing every two weeks after d'c'ing.  This week going to jon alan for a flat iron.   
I'm holding off on henna just b/c its cold out and I'm a little busy this month.
oiling scalp with a sulphur oil once a week
Working out 20 to 60 minutes  days a week
refresh scalp with liquid leave in or Aveda damage remedy and camellia oil along the edges then scarf.

I realized this is way less and has been working.  

Come on guys what are your plans?


----------



## poookie

found out that i can get my hair nice & straight by using small mesh rollers!  so now i set my hair on rollers, airdry, & smoosh it all under a snood (slouchyhat) & leave a feathered bang out.  

also found out that i can no longer detangle when my hair is damp.  it either has to be on dry hair smothered in conditioner, or on dry moisturized hair, in tiny sections.  my relaxed hair is too weak to be manipulated when it's wet.

my hair is a bit too short to braid in the back, so i'll try washing it in cornrows next wash day, & see if that helps a bit with tangling.

almost 14 weeks post, & enjoying the ride!


----------



## dorko

21 weeks 6 days in
i still have twists in... hair in a bun lol
i will be washing them this weekend and redoing the border
we'll see how they turn out erplexed


----------



## Vintageglam

Just checking in - I am 4 months post relaxer and have decided to join the 2010 weave challenge to transition.  I have also had a sew in for the last 5 weeks.  I will be taking that out today and doing a HUGE DC/ STEAM treatment !!! Yay !!!


----------



## PinkyD

I examined a few of mus trands today, as I looked at the strand I noticed eery 1/4 to 1/2 inch there was a weak spot, up and down the entire stand. I am so worried that I will not be able to maintain these strands for an extended period of time. I am still protective syling, and DC'ing as well. I jsut want to stay focused on my APL goal without big chopping! *If you have any suggestionts to maintaint the hair, please provide your input.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

28 weeks post today. Still hanging in here. I'm in the braid it up challenge for next year so I'm not having to deal with it the two textures right now. Plus I had a curly perm so the two textures aren't quite as contrasting as if I had a relaxer.


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm 7 weeks post and my new growth is so dry and brittle like. I don't know what to put on it. I have NTM, coconut oil, castor oil, but I don't know which ones to use. Coconut oil felt like it sat on top of my hair. So I guess I may have to try the castor oil on my new growth.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Decided that after 2+months without a texlax..it is time to transition back to natural for the umteenth time. Tired of all of the drama for my fine, delicate strands! WOO HOO! 

Definitely subscribing!


----------



## TiZi

I think I already joined but I am 16 months post...No intention of big chopping ever. My hair is currently hidden under a quick weave wig. My length right now is bottom bra strap. I think I will start cutting at waist or hip length.


----------



## Imani

ambellan said:


> i flat iron once a day because i exercise and like IMANI mentioned above, once sweat hits my head im done. I look a mess. Does anyone have any suggestions about hair styles for short, bob-hairstyle hair cut? thts the way i have mine and i would like to do a hair style where i dont have to flat iron it or apply heat to it...also does anyone have any good regimes? i need a good routine and maybe one of yours might work for me...
> 
> as of now i use Nature's Own shamp and condition and deep condition. what are some other good styling products? (i use Olive Oil products as well..)



Are u tying ur hair down while u exercise? Also what is your wash day routine and hair type? 

I have short hair as well, and tying my hair down while I exercise, it was like night and day. before I would leave it loose and my hair would puff up really bad and I'd have a tangled mess, like I couldn't even comb it with a wide tooth comb. Now, I cross wrap it down smooth and tie is down as tight as I can stand it and leave it that way until it dries.  

I also just recently started using pure castor oil on my hair. that may have contributed to it staying straight.


----------



## Platinum

34 weeks post today!:superbanana:


----------



## Khaiya

9 weeks post


----------



## Computer Blue

was 10 months post on the 12th. Still doing same regimen with no problems. Going to try going for 3 weeks before washing since it's so cold where I am now.


----------



## joytimes10

Checking in, Ladies!  

I'm co-washing 1x per week now, down from 2 (it's just to cold to damp bun).  My regi is very simple right now.  Cowash w/ V05 moisture milks, apply KBB moisture milk leave in and seal with KBB coco butter, then bun or braidout.  

I'm on auto pilot right now.  Every 2-3 weeks, I DC w/ AO HSR, Giovanni SAS, and EVOO.  If my scalp is itchy, I pre-poo w/ EVOO, EVCO, and tea tree oil.  Then I rinse with very diluted Castille soap, and cowash as usual.

This is working for me right now.  I'm not experincing any excess shedding or breakage _(crossing fingers)_.  I hope it stays this easy b/c my new growth has completly taken over.  Caring for my relaxed ends is an afterthought.  If my NG is detangled and moistured, the relaxed hair follows suit.  HHG, Y'all!


----------



## destine2grow

I am 11 weeks post as of yesterday. So far all is well. I just need to find a style to do on my hair. It is hair with it being short. Tried a twist out and it failed due to I didn't roll the ends and I did it on wet hair. I am thinking about trying now on dry hair.


----------



## msbettyboop

I'm 13 weeks post and I took out my braids yesterday, did a pre-poo, washed, protein and DC and air dried. Ok so far. I woke up this morning to flat iron so I could do a length check and my NG basically fell over itself laughing. The baby bliss flat iron didn't straighten it. After half an hour I was ready to cry and almost changed my mind about transitioning. After I gave up the flat ironing, I put on some coconut oil and tied a scarf round my head to flatten it. If I have only a couple of inches of NG and it's almost impossible to manage, what will happen when it's all natural . 

Pic 1 is my hair after detangling. Pic 2 is my hair after DC.


----------



## poookie

i'm FIFTEEN weeks post!!!

loving this!  i couldn't imagine EVER having another relaxer.  ever!

this week has been a breeze.  no tangulation issues, no nothing!  my easiest week yet.  i think what truly saved me is Darcy's Botanicals curl detangling milk.  it's perfect for smoothing down the hair & detangling.

i'm discovering the true nature of my hair type.  every last strand coils up, & has an individual coil pattern.  but some places it clumps together & gives me defined coils, while others, each strand does its own thing and puffs up.  but when it's soaked with conditioner, it's made up of small very defined waves.  i can't quite call it, but i love it more and more each day


----------



## destine2grow

I have a question I am 11 wks post and I am falling in love with cowashing. However I have fine hair and I wanted to know how often do you ladies cowash? I also would like to try Trader Joe's Noursih Spa conditioner but I live in Fl, is there a place I can purchase online. TIA


----------



## Amerie123

I made 27 weeks today!!


----------



## Khaiya

^Way to go! Congrats!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

6 months post. All is well


----------



## DigitalRain

13 weeks today. I flexi rodded my hair and now I have a pile of curls that should last me a week. Im hoping to make it till March 2010.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 20 weeks post now.  What has been helping me is:



Using Silicon mix for DC
Conditioner as a daily moisturizer on dry hair (Nexxus Humectin)
Adding 100% pure garlic powder to my prepoo
Roux Porosity Control as a final rinse for 1 minute
Continuing to moisturize my hair from end to root and sealing with EVOO
Sleeping in two pigtails and roll ends w/ satin pillow foam curlers, the one with the arms


----------



## MummysGirl

mrsjohnson75 said:


> 6 months post. All is well


----------



## Platinum

I'll be 8 months post on Friday. I'm so proud of myself. I have never been this long without a touch-up. I think I'm going to stay in braids for most, if not all of 2010. I have a hectic work schedule so staying in braids is a great option for me. I do a modified version of the crown and glory method and do henna treatments between braiding sessions. I haven't had any breakage since I decided to transition. 

Keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## MummysGirl

You're learning about your natural hair... give it time ok?
I think you should try blow drying (concentrating on your new growth) with the tension method (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6041895&postcount=33) on low heat before flat ironing. 
Sometimes, do curly styles which won't require your new growth to behave (as long as it's moisturised and strong).



lafani said:


> I'm 13 weeks post and I took out my braids yesterday, did a pre-poo, washed, protein and DC and air dried. Ok so far. I woke up this morning to flat iron so I could do a length check and my NG basically fell over itself laughing. The baby bliss flat iron didn't straighten it. After half an hour I was ready to cry and almost changed my mind about transitioning. After I gave up the flat ironing, I put on some coconut oil and tied a scarf round my head to flatten it. If I have only a couple of inches of NG and it's almost impossible to manage, what will happen when it's all natural .
> 
> Pic 1 is my hair after detangling. Pic 2 is my hair after DC.


----------



## Khaiya

10 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley79

Bumping and Keeping the thread alive......

Sorry I've been away from the forum lately; just encouraging everyone to hang in there.  I just took out my box braids; I'm gonna let my hair lounge around for a couple weeks and then I'm doing a sew in to help me get through this phase. Today makes exactly 22 weeks post relaxing. Happy Hair Growth Ladies!!!


----------



## tuffCOOKiE

So like, I've been transitioning for about a year and two months now. 

I went to the salon for a wash and set and. ladies, I think I may have to do a big chop.  I dunno why I went to the salon but the OTHER thing is, I think my natural roots (about 5 in) are heat damaged.

Any tips on how to fix heat damage??


----------



## beans4reezy

tuffCOOKiE said:


> I dunno why I went to the salon but the OTHER thing is, I think my natural roots (about 5 in) are heat damaged.
> 
> Any tips on how to fix heat damage??


 
Have you tried a protien treatment?

As for myself, I am 41 weeks post. I am not going natural, but from bone straight to texturized hair without the BC. Lately I have been noticing increased breakage between the line of demarcation where the bone straight and relaxed hair meet and the only change has been replacing my aphogee 2 min for Mane and Tail. I am going back to aphogee because I do not believe that MNT has enough protien for my hair that is so many weeks post. I am going to get my hair braided soon and completely leave it alone as far as manipulation and we'll see what happens from there.


----------



## AmyRose92

I'm 37 weeks post my last touch up and I'm at an information overload. Looking through a lot of threads this week alone is giving me a headache.
Plus my new growth is starting to make my mom angry (I'm still a minor so she wants to control how I do my hair) since I don't want to flat iron every other day. I'm thinking of flat-ironing today since I have somewhere important to go to tonight and a wedding tomorrow. Sometimes I feel like I just want to BC or relax and get it over with. The two textures are really difficult to work with


----------



## nakialovesshoes

tuffCOOKiE said:


> So like, I've been transitioning for about a year and two months now.
> 
> I went to the salon for a wash and set and. ladies, I think I may have to do a big chop. I dunno why I went to the salon but the OTHER thing is, I think my natural roots (about 5 in) are heat damaged.
> 
> Any tips on how to fix heat damage??


 
It was always my understanding that heat damage was irreversible. Of course I could be wrong. Let me know if you do find a way to reverse it. The last time I transitioned, I didn't know that you could actually straighten your hair to the point that it wouldn't revert so I was getting my hair burned weekly. I had all types of straight pieces after I BCed. 

Now I'm not straightening at all. I don't want any straight pieces. The only way I'll get it flat ironed is when I BKT next year. And at least the BKT will protect it from being damaged. 

I'm sorry this happened to your hair & I really hope you find a resolution.


----------



## hair4romheaven

approaching 20 weeks post in about a week. My NG has changed its manageable and softer. I thought I was 4b to the t now I don't know. weird huh? When (how many weeks post) & how should I post a texture shot to find out my texture?


----------



## Smiley79

That's funny cuz now my NG is acting real fiesty lately, lol.  I'm thinking it's crying out for some cowashes maybe...I've never been much of a cowash fan but I'll try it out for a couple weeks and see if I notice a difference.  Can't wait for my sew-in next month so I don't even have to deal with Miss. New Growth! LOL


----------



## Bun Mistress

Today is a first for me I co washed (yea I know where have I been?) and air dried with without twisting or anything.  Well it's still drying as I type.  I have to say I'm pleased.  Even with the slow grow my hair is coming along nicely.  It seems like my dry natural hair is a loose 4a wave or S. 
This is going to be a long transition.....talking years.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

21 months post. bunning and chillin lol


----------



## Ltown

14 months post still bunning!


----------



## LoveCraze

Still hanging. Lately I've noticed that my hair justs gets bigger and bigger. I mean I like it big but Dang! LOL. I find myself with the urge to tame it somehow. All this from a thin head I've been plagued with for as long as I can remember.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*My 12 year old daughter is transitioning back to natural. She was natural 12 years and decided in May to give relaxers a try. She and I agreed that being natural was better for her.  So she is 12 weeks post I think. At any rate, a bc is not an option because I do not want the children to tease her so we are being patient and just growing the relax hair out.*


----------



## KBA

lafani said:


> I'm 13 weeks post and I took out my braids yesterday, did a pre-poo, washed, protein and DC and air dried. Ok so far. I woke up this morning to flat iron so I could do a length check and my NG basically fell over itself laughing. The baby bliss flat iron didn't straighten it. After half an hour I was ready to cry and almost changed my mind about transitioning. After I gave up the flat ironing, I put on some coconut oil and tied a scarf round my head to flatten it. If I have only a couple of inches of NG and it's almost impossible to manage, what will happen when it's all natural .
> 
> Pic 1 is my hair after detangling. Pic 2 is my hair after DC.



Hang in there! I've found air drying doesn't work as well for me as roller setting or a quick blow dry to stretch my new growth. Not everything works for everyone, but it took me some experimenting as well. I'm about 13-14 weeks.


----------



## tigereyes83

I'm so happy i found this thread. I'm 15 months post. I have been in weaves 95% of the time. The relaxer keeps on breaking off. My hair is straggly at the ends so a few week ago I gave myself a trim and went back into a sew in. To be honest I don't even know how to deal with my natural hair. I just keep on avoiding it and weaving it back up. I'm changing things up quite a bit next year.


----------



## Serenity--x

I'm 13 months into my transition, and I think I am going to go crazy !!
I have toooo much shrinkage, it's soooo thick and I feel like I'm going nowhere  .


----------



## Smiley79

Wow, so many great uodates and stories.  Keep it up ladies!!!


----------



## PinkyD

I was detangling...carefully ...with conditioner in and I heard the dreaded SNAP! maybe three times. I realize I have to be carefull when I get to the are where the corners of my four parted sections meet. It's easy to accidentally pull a strand or two from another section (thats clipped up) and snapping off hair. Each strand is so precious, I looka t 5 inches of snapped off hair and I think that was a year's worth of growth sigh.....


----------



## msbettyboop

Thanks so much for the link mummy's girl. I've always been terrified of heat and didn't want to blow dry but I guess once every 2 months isn't all that bad. 


MummysGirl said:


> You're learning about your natural hair... give it time ok?
> I think you should try blow drying (concentrating on your new growth) with the tension method (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6041895&postcount=33) on low heat before flat ironing.
> Sometimes, do curly styles which won't require your new growth to behave (as long as it's moisturised and strong).


----------



## nicole0216

I have been w/o a relaxer since 7/5/09 and it is a continuing struggle. I love the transition because i know that it is healthy hair but there are times when i want my hair to flow and not have to worry about it. I am going to keep transitioning and I hope i will have some of you ladies support cause I need it.


----------



## Bun Mistress

product rave time!!!
 So in the past (relaxed r natural) I could not blow dry straighten my hair.  Well yesterday I was determined to stop paying for this.  

I went to the salon two weeks ago and they used the Aveda smooth line and I had the easiest comb out ever.  So I bought the trial size and finally tried it.  I used the style prep smoother and gloosing straigthern then  I paddle brushed my hair dry.  I straigthen with my maxiglide (with pins) and then did one pass with my GHD with Salon results.  

All this to say if you are looked for a good detailing/straigthening line.  Try it, they are selling the trial stll.


----------



## Shay72

Kiffany said:


> product rave time!!!
> So in the past (relaxed r natural) I could not blow dry straighten my hair. Well yesterday I was determined to stop paying for this.
> 
> I went to the salon two weeks ago and they used the Aveda smooth line and I had the easiest comb out ever. So I bought the trial size and finally tried it. I used the style prep smoother and gloosing straigthern then I paddle brushed my hair dry. I straigthen with my maxiglide (with pins) and then did one pass with my GHD with Salon results.
> 
> All this to say if you are looked for a good detailing/straigthening line. Try it, they are selling the trial stll.


 
Honestly I'm not sure I will ever straighten my hair again.  No interest at this point but this is good to know.  I have the Sabino Moisture Block and I hate it.


----------



## pookaloo83

Tried a bantu knot out today and it was a failure.  Not only that, but I woke up to find it was a rainy day. So poof city!  I'm at APL right now. I'm thinking about cutting it into a bob.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle

Well I am one year post as of 12/19 but I am not going to post pics until I am fully natural.  I usually wear my hair pinned up with the front straigtened.  Sometimes I look at these relaxed ends and grab the scissors...it's like trying to be talked down from a ledge

I have been doing mini chops along the way so I have a good 5.5 inches of newgrowth and maybe 4 inches of relaxer (well, until i wash today because I'm gonna "trim" some more


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 21 weeks post 

Transitioners, how often do you flat iron your roots?

Last weekend, I rollerset and flat iron my roots.  The results were not so flattering b/c I used too much leave-in and my tresses looked overmoisturized and thin.  I want to rollerset and flat iron again next weekend and was wondering what you guys suggest before I put heat to my roots for the second weekend in a row. erplexed


----------



## Smiley79

I've been feeling the same way lately...and shame on me since I started this thread! LOL.  But now that I've experienced more growth...I am in extreme need of retaining moisture for my hair and it just doesn't seem to work...it will work for a little bit and then I'm right back to straw dry hair. I sure hope things turn around....I've tried ACV rinses to get my porosity unbder control, i've tried more frequent cowashes, daily moisture, etc...I don't know anymore. We'll see how it goes. I'm hangin' in there though.


----------



## destine2grow

I am transitioning and I have no idea how to style my hair. It is growing out of a short cut. I tried a braid out but the braids would not stay. I tried a twist out it was just ok. I think I may have 2 buy some rods and gel and see how that work. Any suggestions?


----------



## slim_thick

Stay strong Ladies!! I'm 20 weeks post and I almost threw in the towel Friday night because my hair was so dry, brittle and the new growth was really bad.  I shampoo,  Conditioned with Pantene RNL: breakage defense and dc's with Garnier Fructis 3 min mask. This time, I applied the mask with my perm brush, the same way I would apply my relaxer. Then I applied the Pantene rnl conditioner to the length of my hair. Left it on for about 30 minutes with a plastic cap, combed out my roots and rinsed.  My new growth was really soft and manageable this time.  Blew dry my hair on low with a serum, and flat iron using coconut oil.  

When I arrived to work this morning, everyone assumed I went to the salon or surrender to a relaxer.  I will continue to apply all of conditioners this way for EVER!  Good Luck, Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## Bun Mistress

SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 21 weeks post
> 
> Transitioners, how often do you flat iron your roots?
> 
> Last weekend, I rollerset and flat iron my roots. The results were not so flattering b/c I used too much leave-in and my tresses looked overmoisturized and thin. I want to rollerset and flat iron again next weekend and was wondering what you guys suggest before I put heat to my roots for the second weekend in a row. erplexed


 
I try to only use heat twice a month.  I don't flat iron inbetween but a silk scarf to lay down my edges is my best friend.  I had to stop roller setting at month 4 b/c the results were horrid also no mater how much I detangled it never stayed straight.


----------



## DigitalRain

Im 14 weeks post and Im starting to dread wash day. My new growth is krispy and hard  My coworker offered to do my crochet braids tomorrow. I can't wait to get this stuff braided away.


----------



## grownwomanaz

I'm 39 weeks post and it's been smooth sailing thus far, but I'm itching to bc just to get it over with. I've done mini chops all year for a total of about 5 or 6 inches and I'm currently SL. I have about 5-6 inches of natural hair at this point. What has helped me the most is co-washing every 2-3 days, using shampoo only as needed, and not piling my hair on top of my head when washing. My mother and sister have recently decided to start their transition as well after seeing how much healthier my hair has become. Thanks to LHCF I'll never go back to relaxing.  Hang in there ladies.


----------



## hairsothick

I just put kinky twists in my hair last week and I think I'm going to have to take them out.  I think I'm allergic to the type of hair that I used.  I was cheap and am paying for it.  My head is itching like crazy and there are little dry patches of flaky scalp everywhere (not dandruff). I'm going to braid them and dip then for a wavy/braidout look tomorrow and put some sulfur 8 on my scalp.  If this condition doesn't go away. I will be removing them.


----------



## Marhia

I have in yarn braids, I installed them Dec 15th. I will be redoing my edges every 2 weeks, and leaving these in for 2 mths at a time for 6mths then I will see what I will do after those 6 mths as far as another style or something or I may braid it up again.


----------



## wontonfm

I'm about 5 months post and I've definitely had those moments where I want to just slap a relaxer on my head... especially as my hair gets longer! I'm holding out though!


----------



## sexylonglegs

I am 32 weeks now.. Wearing cornrows and protective styles...


----------



## malibu4590

I'll be 22 months post in about a week and a half and I'm still wigging it!


----------



## Smiley79

I am getting so irritated with my hair!  It feels like a carpet...Im a second way from calling it a day and switching over to just being a long term stretcher like Sylvers2.  (Sorry folks, can you tell Im having a PMS day).  In a couple of weeks, I'll be getting a sew-in; once I'm done with that, I'll figure out the desitny of my hair.  Ultimately I want hair that I can enjoy and it's hard to enjoy this carpet, let alone style it...I never realized how coarse my natural hair is and with all the great hair care I've been giving it, it's so thick and full!!! (who'd of thought the day would come that I complain about thick hair, LOL)  Oh well, just felt like venting this morning. Now, I'm laughing at the whole ordeal.  Let me chill out and try to get my mind back on track.


----------



## FlightsWifey

Hey ladies,

I'm a newbie who decided to transition after seeing how beautiful my curls were. I'm 8 months post. Although I know how gorgeous my hair WILL be, I'm still frustrated because I look a hot mess and I don't know how to style my hair 

I miss my hair swang and want to run home to the creamy crack!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

21 weeks post

I airdried in a rollerset and flat iron my roots to take a pic for the MBL 2009 Challenge.  My pics looked horrible b/c I used far too much leave-in so my ends looked greasy and thin.

So I won't post a pic until I use heat again which will be in three weeks.  Now I know....


----------



## Bun Mistress

11 months post today.  I'm glad this transition final got easy.  PLanning on another 2 years and 1 month (at least).


----------



## iri9109

count me in


----------



## nakialovesshoes

30 weeks post today but I won't lie. Part of me just wants to get my curl retouched & be done with it.


----------



## Khaiya

I've been sick so i'm just catching up on this thread, i'll be 11 weeks post tomorrow, just leaving my hair alone entirely until i get better.


----------



## ambellan

i havent been on here for so long! im 7 months post =) trying to get past the 14month mark!. i love doing the braid out its been about 3 weeks since i put any heat to my hair but i was wondering what others do when the hair dries out? because my hair EAT UP any moisturizer i put on it. should i condition with a moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## ambellan

ALSO. my scalp has been sooo itchy im losing my mind! any thoughts on what i should do?


----------



## Khaiya

^For moisture i would suggest you use *Chicoro's* moisturizing method, it has worked WONDERS for my dry hair! 

She says that you use a water based moisturizer (s-curl, curl free gold, your own moisturizing mixture, etc.) next you use an oil based sealant (EVOO, castor oil, coconut oil, etc.) then you use a cream based moisturizer (shea butter, or such the like.) 

I tell u, it has worked miracles for my hair especially now that its winter and my hair dries out far more quickly and easily, this method keeps it moisturized. You dont have to use much, i use 1 spray of S Curl, about 2 drops of coconut oil (literally 2 drops!!) and i dip 1 finger into my shea butter and use that, just a dab. I would recommend this method for anyone suffering from dry hair. I've had to do very little trimming since starting this method.


----------



## Smiley79

Great progress and support ladies!!! (God knows my tail needs it right about now) 

_Smiley79 looks with tempation at the jar of relaxer on the shelf...lol_


----------



## grownwomanaz

ambellan said:


> ALSO. my scalp has been sooo itchy im losing my mind! any thoughts on what i should do?


 
Do you use a lot of shampoo? Have you tried extra virgin coconut oil? When I was using shampoo once a week my hair and scalp were parched. My scalp was flaky and tight too especially around my hairline, but not since I started co-washing and using coconut oil almost a year ago.  It made a huge difference for me.  I co-wash every 2 or 3 days and only use shampoo as needed. Or you could try using a sulfate free shampoo if you feel you must use shampoo.


----------



## Marhia

i'm only 7 weeks post today


----------



## tressajalen

ambellan said:


> i havent been on here for so long! im 7 months post =) trying to get past the 14month mark!. i love doing the braid out its been about 3 weeks since i put any heat to my hair but i was wondering what others do when the hair dries out? because my hair EAT UP any moisturizer i put on it. should i condition with a moisturizing conditioner?



I started doing a dc twice a week on dry hair and now my hair is always soft and moisturized. I use AOWC or AO gpb.


----------



## tressajalen

Smiley79 said:


> Great progress and support ladies!!! (God knows my tail needs it right about now)
> 
> _Smiley79 looks with tempation at the jar of relaxer on the shelf...lol_



Put down that jar! Lol!
You have come to far and inspired too many!


----------



## Platinum

Happy New Year Ladies! I'm 36 weeks post today!


----------



## Marhia

Platinum said:


> Happy New Year Ladies! I'm 36 weeks post today!


happy new yr to u too


----------



## msbettyboop

Platinum said:


> Happy New Year Ladies! I'm 36 weeks post today!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Smiley79

tressajalen said:


> Put down that jar! Lol!
> You have come to far and inspired too many!


 
LOL, Thank you girl!!! I know honey, I put my Nike's on and sprinted passed it!


----------



## joytimes10

Here's to a successful year of transitioning, Ladies.  I hope that by this time next year I will be rid of my relaxed ends!  I can't wait!!


----------



## Marhia

joytimes10 said:


> Here's to a successful year of transitioning, Ladies.  I hope that by this time next year I will be rid of my relaxed ends!  I can't wait!!


you had some good growth there. can't wait to get to that point


----------



## joytimes10

Marhia said:


> you had some good growth there. can't wait to get to that point


 
Thanks.  I need to take a progess pick at the end of this month to see if I'm getting anywhere.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm 2 months post today and I am shooting for a year's transition minimum. I'd like to have enough natural hair to do a pony tail after my transition, so maybe I'll need 16-18 months.:scratchch  I've got a lot of styling practice to do.


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Good Luck Ladies! I did it 7 years ago and it was the best thing I think I ever did for my hair.

CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!


----------



## Marhia

PrincessLinzz said:


> Good Luck Ladies! I did it 7 years ago and it was the best thing I think I ever did for my hair.
> 
> CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!


thanks for the support we def need it


----------



## pookaloo83

Trying to find a good moisturizer. Any suggestions people?


----------



## Marhia

pookaloo83 said:


> Trying to find a good moisturizer. Any suggestions people?


I like Giovanni Direct leave in, scurl, and wn they are all my staples esp when the NG starts poppin


----------



## poookie

1 day away from SEVENTEEN weeks post, so just checking in!

my wig & i have been getting along real nice   instead of putting heat on it to style when i go out on the weekends, i just slap it on.  wigs have been a lifesaver.

after every wash i set my hair on curlformers to stretch the root, & either wear my hair in that curly style, or slather some of Darcy's Botanicals curl detangling milk (A DEFINITE STAPLE!!), brush it out with my Goody Jojoba Brush (another staple!!), & pin it up in a retro updo. my hair is absolutely thriving!

next week i plan on doing some blue & pink highlights (i'm going through a phase ), so i'll be doing a super deep conditioning treatment to prepare my hair for the color.


----------



## pookaloo83

Marhia said:


> I like Giovanni Direct leave in, scurl, and wn they are all my staples esp when the NG starts poppin





Ima have to order the Giovanni direct, because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 22 weeks post now and I did the following:



Prepoo for dandruff and shedding
Clarify, then moisture shampoo
Protein treatment with Silicon Mix Protein Pearl--soooo good I didn't need to follow up with a DC
Airdried in 5 braids and wore braidout
Moisturize as needed with Nexxus Humectin and EVOO

I am doing fine.


----------



## TWest905

I know I need to woman up and try to make the transition! 

 I had been stretching because of my painfully thin hair.  It seemed to be working, but I was only able to go 9 weeks.  I had too much new growth, and hair was starting to break.  So, I finally got a touch up two days ago.  Not only did them heifers burn my scalp, but they didn't wash it out well enough.  New Years Eve I woke up with a clunk of relaxer still in my dang hair, and I was wondering my my scalp was still so tender all night while I tried to sleep.  

Thank God, I used a neutralizing shampoo, an emergency care treatment, and deep conditioned.  I don't think I lost any hair.  But OMG, I need to learn my stupid lesson by now with chemicals in my hair.


----------



## Marhia

pookaloo83 said:


> Ima have to order the Giovanni direct, because I can't find it anywhere.


girl that is what I had to do because I went to walmart looking for it and didn't have any luck, I haven't tried target yet but I don't need to yet because I have three bottles lol...i know know lol


----------



## KnottyGurl

Try to locate one of these stores in your area:

Ulta: http://search.ulta.com/search?p=Q&asug=&userid=Guest&w=giovanni+direct&x=0&y=0

Vitamin Shoppe: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search...direct&intsource2=main&tab_selection=vitamins


----------



## Marhia

GeechyGurl said:


> Try to locate one of these stores in your area:
> 
> Ulta: http://search.ulta.com/search?p=Q&asug=&userid=Guest&w=giovanni+direct&x=0&y=0
> 
> Vitamin Shoppe: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search...direct&intsource2=main&tab_selection=vitamins


unfortunately i don't have either one here, they are a distance away that's why i had to order  mine but i'm going to check target this week.


----------



## KnottyGurl

I see that you're from Killeen TX. I used Ulta's store locator and this is 7 miles from Killeen TX:

201 E. Central Texas Expressway
Harker Heights, TX 76548
Store: (254) 690-1329                                                                         








  *Market Heights Shopping Center*
                                                 Harker Heights, TX 76548
 

I don't know if it helps, but I tried. 



Marhia said:


> unfortunately i don't have either one here, they are a distance away that's why i had to order  mine but i'm going to check target this week.


----------



## Marhia

GeechyGurl said:


> I see that you're from Killeen TX. I used Ulta's store locator and this is 7 miles from Killeen TX:
> 
> 201 E. Central Texas Expressway
> Harker Heights, TX 76548
> Store: (254) 690-1329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Market Heights Shopping Center*
> Harker Heights, TX 76548
> 
> 
> I don't know if it helps, but I tried.


oh man they must have just put it in the new plaza they just built up there, thanks i'll check it out this week, as a matter of fact it up there by target thanks a bunch


----------



## KnottyGurl

No problem. Glad to help! 



Marhia said:


> oh man they must have just put it in the new plaza they just built up there, thanks i'll check it out this week, as a matter of fact it up there by target thanks a bunch


----------



## determined_to_grow

Just checking in!!!!  Hi everyone!!!  I am still going strong!!! I'm enjoying it... (for today at least)


----------



## ambellan

grownwomanaz said:


> Do you use a lot of shampoo? Have you tried extra virgin coconut oil? When I was using shampoo once a week my hair and scalp were parched. My scalp was flaky and tight too especially around my hairline, but not since I started co-washing and using coconut oil almost a year ago.  It made a huge difference for me.  I co-wash every 2 or 3 days and only use shampoo as needed. Or you could try using a sulfate free shampoo if you feel you must use shampoo.



i shampoo every other week which could be my problem. especially since i work out 4-5 times a week!. could you explain this co-washing method??? ill try anything at this point to stop the itchiness. but on the bright side, my hair has grown! i havent straightened it to be sure but when i braid my hair at night, i can see that the braid length as definitely gotten longer =)


----------



## destine2grow

I am 13 wks pist and my hair is breaking. I moisture once a day. I shampoo once a week and cw twice a week. I deep condition 2-3 times a week. The left side in the back has broke off a lot due 2 me rubbing my fingers in that area. I am going to get braids in a few day so this will help keep my hands out my hair.


----------



## Shay72

pringle said:


> I am 13 wks pist and my hair is breaking. I moisture once a day. I shampoo once a week and cw twice a week. I deep condition 2-3 times a week. The left side in the back has broke off a lot due 2 me rubbing my fingers in that area. I am going to get braids in a few day so this will help keep my hands out my hair.


 
Are you using any protein?


----------



## beans4reezy

I am so discouraged right now! My relaxed ends looks terrible compared to my stronger, texturized hair. I washed, twisted my hair, and then did a cool blow dry after my hair was like 75% dry. When I stretched the back of my hair out for a length check, I was soooo upset that I was going to get a pair of scissors and go to town. I JUST made APl and I am sad to feel that it may be time to say good bye.  Plus, dealing with three textures is a headache. I hanging in though. Hanging in.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Just dropping a line to say stay in the game ladies.  And if you dont feel like dealing with your hair then put it up out of the way.  After your over the 6 yo 9 month hump things get muc easier.  HHG


----------



## Marhia

Kiffany said:


> Just dropping a line to say stay in the game ladies.  And if you dont feel like dealing with your hair then put it up out of the way.  After your over the 6 yo 9 month hump things get muc easier.  HHG


thanks for the encouragement. That is exactly why I put in braids so I wouldn't have to fool with my hair but to do the lil simple things


----------



## Smiley79

Keeping the thread alive!


----------



## FlightsWifey

I am wondering if I should even transition. I am so frustrated with my hair. I can't braid and I can barely do a twistout. I am wondering if I will be able to style my hair when its natural. When I had a relaxer I just wore my hair in the same style unless I went to the salon. I am so hair-helpless!


----------



## Marhia

FlightsWifey said:


> I am wondering if I should even transition. I am so frustrated with my hair. I can't braid and I can barely do a twistout. I am wondering if I will be able to style my hair when its natural. When I had a relaxer I just wore my hair in the same style unless I went to the salon. I am so hair-helpless!


have you tried, braidouts and bantu knot outs?


----------



## Nerd.

I am having a hard time contemplating whether to get a trim, or to just wait until I get to my goal length then maintain that length by getting trims.

I didn't start off with a healthy trimmed slate like alot of you all have   so all my progress is attached to shabby ends. I feel so selfconscious posting progress pics. They don't look so good


----------



## Smiley79

I think a lot of us are going through the critical point at the same; i'm sorry it's a stressful ordeal for some of us.  Hopefully we can hang in there and get through it.  Protective styling (weaves and wigs) may be a good option to avoid dealing with the hassle of the hair.

OT: can someone tell me about steaming please.  i know nothing about it but I've been reading several posts where it recommended even more than sitting under the dryer (for your DCing)


----------



## Shay72

Nerd. said:


> I am having a hard time contemplating whether to get a trim, or to just wait until I get to my goal length then maintain that length by getting trims.
> 
> I didn't start off with a healthy trimmed slate like alot of you all have  so all my progress is attached to shabby ends. I feel so selfconscious posting progress pics. They don't look so good


I have raggedy ends too.  I wear my hair up 95% of the time anyway.  I am able to camoflague(sp?) them pretty well when I do wear braidouts, twistouts, or flexirod sets. They need to be cut but I don't trust anyone to cut my hair so I'm kinda at a standstill.  



Smiley79 said:


> I think a lot of us are going through the critical point at the same; i'm sorry it's a stressful ordeal for some of us. Hopefully we can hang in there and get through it. Protective styling (weaves and wigs) may be a good option to avoid dealing with the hassle of the hair.
> 
> OT: can someone tell me about steaming please. i know nothing about it but I've been reading several posts where it recommended even more than sitting under the dryer (for your DCing)


I've been steaming since April. I love it and my hair loves it.  Your products work better and you get more penetration with steaming.


----------



## Smiley79

Please explain exactly how do you steam? Sorry, Im real clueless about it. Thx.


----------



## Shay72

Smiley79 said:


> Please explain exactly how do you steam? Sorry, Im real clueless about it. Thx.


 
I have a steamer so I put the water in and sit up under it.  So really no different than using a dryer except for the water. I use distilled water. No plastic cap. I tie cotton coil (you can get this from any BSS) around my hairline to catch the drippies.


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks so much Shay72.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 said:


> Are you using any protein?


 
Since my hair has started breaking I am using my aphogee 2 min reconstructor once a week. I dc with mostiure con afterwards. I have started moisturizing my hair every other day instead of everyday.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Happy New Year...!!! I'm 22 weeks post and still doing very swell.

*Clarify, porosity & protein treatment*


Prepoo moisture/dandruff/garlic powder for two hours
Clarify with KeraCare 1st Lather, moisture shampoo with Silicon Mix
Protein treatment with Silicon Mix Protein Pearl for 45 mins 
DC w/ Silicon Mix moisturizing conditioner for 1 hour, no heat
Detangle in shower with lots of conditioner and running water
Final rinse with Roux Porosity Control for one minute
Towel dry w/o disturbing position of detangled hair
Apply Chi Keratin Mist, Nexxus Humectin and EVOO
Airdry in 5 braids, wear braidout
Moisturize as needed w/ Nexxus Humectin and EVOO


----------



## Shay72

pringle said:


> Since my hair has started breaking I am using my aphogee 2 min reconstructor once a week. I dc with mostiure con afterwards. I have started moisturizing my hair every other day instead of everyday.


 
I know some people are afraid of protein but I think you need to incorporate a stronger protein into your reggie at least once a month or every 6 weeks.  The longer you transition the demarcation line will become more fragile. My hair loves protein. I dc 2x/wk and 1 is with a protein dc. I also cowash with light reconstructors or protein condishes.  You have to find what works for your hair.


----------



## Ltown

64 weeks still pony/bunning!


----------



## B3e

Nerd. said:


> I am having a hard time contemplating whether to get a trim, or to just wait until I get to my goal length then maintain that length by getting trims.



I have the same problem. My ends are nowhere near perfect either  I was personally going to keep growing and concentrate on reviving the health of my hair and then cut an inch off in June and again in December. That way when I get to my final goal (BSL[or]MBL), I can get regular trims to maintain that length and eventually cut all my unhealthy ends off.

Which reminds me, _does anyone feel a little more stress about cutting their hair now that they are consciously trying to grow their hair out_? I used to not care and would cut my hair to chin length bobs just for the sake of it before getting braids but now I'm actually thinking about the act of cutting length. erplexed Anyone noticed that?


----------



## *Michelle*

pookaloo83 said:


> Ima have to order the Giovanni direct, because I can't find it anywhere.



Do you have a Pulblix nearby? I live near two and they both sell it. Also so does the Bed, Bath and Beyond near me. ( I live in Jacksonville)

UGH, I'm in...

I can never find anything to lay my edges down WITHOUT making them hard and/or greasy. My longest stretch was 9 most. Right now I'm only 8 weeks...my usual is 20 weeks. I'm texturized (7 mins start to finish) and my texturized hair is not that much different from my natural hair so I don't expect any major issues.


----------



## dorko

i need to get twists again... it's the only way to keep my hands out of my hair lol.. plus my hair has been getting tangled alot lately.. i'm bunning this week and getting the twists done again this weekend.

i'm half-way to a year! 

and i need to baby my edges more... they're growing in better but still


----------



## Shay72

Dorko--It seems we started transitioning at the exact same time.


----------



## onejamifan

Checking in at 2 weeks away from my 8 month mark! So far so good, though I feel I have a lot more shedding. Not sure if its the hormones as I am nursing my baby less and my body is readjusting or if it's the transitioning. Yesterday I pre-pooed with garlic oil, did an Emergencee treatment and DC'd with a combo of La Plancha and Humectress. Afterwards I rinsed with Porosity Control and rollerset using HE LTR and coconut oil. Flat ironed ng and that's it. Hair came out nice, but I think I might have used a little too much coconut oil  I can't complain though because it is cold and dry up in these parts and I can't afford my hair drying out. Either way, I have cut back to combing 2 x week and washing every 2 weeks. Hopefully, that will keep the shedding at bay and minimize breakage...I am going to do another Emergencee during my next wash. I hope it helps!

HHG


----------



## dorko

Shay72 said:


> Dorko--It seems we started transitioning at the exact same time.



awesome!
so how's ur transition going?


----------



## Shay72

^^*knocks on wood* Pretty good so far. Been relying on braidouts, twistouts, and flexirod sets.  I'm bunned up until spring now. How about yours? I am contemplating braids for the summer but my edges are so fragile. I do love braids. I've had all types in the past.


----------



## FlightsWifey

Marhia said:


> have you tried, braidouts and bantu knot outs?


 
I have tried braidouts and bantu knots but they looked a hot mess, lol. I can't braid so the braidouts are definitely shot. I just need to practice. I guess I just miss wearing my hair out and I find myself gawking at relaxed heads with all that swang!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

twisted my hair today because it was getting on my nerves so much that i was actually considering a weave, and i don't do weaves. they came out nice and seem like they can last 2 weeks or so. its my first time trying and i am happy i did. low manipulation yay!


----------



## dorko

Shay72 said:


> ^^*knocks on wood* Pretty good so far. Been relying on braidouts, twistouts, and flexirod sets.  I'm bunned up until spring now. How about yours? I am contemplating braids for the summer but my edges are so fragile. I do love braids. I've had all types in the past.



it's been an adventure.
my hair is thick & tangling easy erplexed
but otherwise not so bad.. i've lived in braids and twistouts. i want to try flexirods, but ima wait till it's warmer. i think i will alternate with senegalese & kinky twists and cornrows and buns till spring. i need to keep my hands out of my hair


----------



## Marhia

FlightsWifey said:


> I have tried braidouts and bantu knots but they looked a hot mess, lol. I can't braid so the braidouts are definitely shot. I just need to practice. I guess I just miss wearing my hair out and I find myself gawking at relaxed heads with all that swang!


girl just be patient with you hair and keep trying those styles, those are the best ways to blend the two textures, or you can just get braids. I'm taking the braid route for now then going back to bantu's and braidouts next yr maybe.


----------



## ycj1

Hi, and pls count me in as well. I did the bc in Dec 08 and could not deal with the little knots on my ends, so I textlaxed for 5 min in Feb 09 and regretted it ever since. 

At first my hair came out beautifully, but later as it grew it was either textlax the roots or let it go.  So I decided for me and my hair no more chemicals period! Which is a good thing for me at least. I will be hitting my anniversary Feb 9th of this yr from my one and only textlax disaster. My hair is in braids now and I plan on keeping up with the braids until Dec 2011! God willing!!!!!  I just refused to cut all of my progress off because of some textlaxed ends. At least for the moment.


----------



## Smiley79

Welcome all new comers to this thread!


----------



## Smiley79

In your opinions...is it ok to just not comb the unmanageable new growth or could this lead to disaster.  What are your thougts?


----------



## mswright00

I am about 20 weeks post. I am excited that I got my first hater yesterday. My brother's girlfriend stated to him "that I act like I got good hair". I thought this was so funny. I currently have my hair in a flexi rod set, and it looks full and natural. I am loving my new hair.


----------



## Shay72

dorko said:


> it's been an adventure.
> my hair is thick & tangling easy erplexed
> but otherwise not so bad.. i've lived in braids and twistouts. i want to try flexirods, but ima wait till it's warmer. i think i will alternate with senegalese & kinky twists and cornrows and buns till spring. i need to keep my hands out of my hair


Mine is thick and tangling easy also.  So putting it up & away is best.  I figured out wearing it out too much leads to tangles. Braiding in like 4-6 braids each night stretches my hair and leads to less tangles. Also had to finally break down and detangle with a comb and follow up with the denman brush.



Smiley79 said:


> In your opinions...is it ok to just not comb the unmanageable new growth or could this lead to disaster. What are your thougts?


Do you mean never ? I only comb on wash days and I have to detangle my hair or it would be a matted mess. What are you doing for moisture? How are you wearing your hair daily?  This really affects the manageability of your ng.


----------



## msbettyboop

pookaloo83 said:


> Ima have to order the Giovanni direct, because I can't find it anywhere.



You can order it at iherb.com. it's really great. it's been helping me to keep the NG under control and it smells very ncie


----------



## msbettyboop

Checking in for January. All well and good. Got my braids in last week and will be keeping them in till February. The stylist that put my braids in tried to discourage me from transitioning but I told her to mind her own business and concentrate on what i came for. 

For all those who are discouraged you should check this out, it'll keep you going. I found it on another thread 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5XOGB9KsU

I think the lady has a fotki too. 

Happy transitioning


----------



## tressajalen

Yesterday was a bad hair day. I washed and decided to straighten for first time in 3 month. I had done my usual detangle in shower but once it was dry I discovered so many knots and tanles. I usally braid while damp and I detangle with wide tooth comb so I missed it. Also parts of the ng was almost dreaded (I think I have no experience with dreads). To be honest I have been afraid to comb ng for fear of breakage. 

Anyway I lost so much hair and I had to cut a few tangles. I mostly lost relaxed hair. I was ready to bc but dh stopped me. I am glad he did. He thinks it happened because I only braid and never straighten. I think I have not been detangling well at the root. What do you think?

I think I am going to cut 3 or 4 inches so I can detangle better.


----------



## beans4reezy

lafani said:


> The stylist that put my braids in tried to discourage me from transitioning but I told her to mind her own business and concentrate on what i came for.


 
I know that's right Lafani!! Good for yu!


----------



## blue_flower

lafani said:


> Checking in for January. All well and good. Got my braids in last week and will be keeping them in till February. *The stylist that put my braids in tried to discourage me from transitioning but I told her to mind her own business and concentrate on what i came for.*




LOL That's funny!


----------



## blue_flower

My last relaxer was in early July, now I"m reaching the 6 month mark. Just 6 more months and it'll be a year!


----------



## Marhia

lafani said:


> Checking in for January. All well and good. Got my braids in last week and will be keeping them in till February. The stylist that put my braids in tried to discourage me from transitioning but I told her to mind her own business and concentrate on what i came for.
> 
> For all those who are discouraged you should check this out, it'll keep you going. I found it on another thread
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5XOGB9KsU
> 
> I think the lady has a fotki too.
> 
> Happy transitioning


I know that's right tell her how u feel shoot lol


----------



## Bun Mistress

You've been doing this forever.  You're my idol.  Any pics?  How much relaxed hair have you cut off?  How much do you have left?



Black Hoya Chick said:


> twisted my hair today because it was getting on my nerves so much that i was actually considering a weave, and i don't do weaves. they came out nice and seem like they can last 2 weeks or so. its my first time trying and i am happy i did. low manipulation yay!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Smiley79 said:


> In your opinions...is it ok to just not comb the unmanageable new growth or could this lead to disaster.  What are your thougts?



I sarted on mani before my transition.  I would only comb in the shower twice a week.   Those were some awful detangling sessions early on!  I wore twist outs all some and would finger detangle to retwist every day.  So I think that you could totally get away with it  It no problem now for me to do this especially when straight.  I won't comb for 2 weeks at a time, but I do finger detangle to remove shed hairs.  For me this is he most important step shed hairs = knots.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Hey ladies, its been about 6 months now since my last relaxer!! I am so THANKFUL for my BKT disaster, yup THANKFUL because my relaxed hair is so damage there's no point in ever stopping my transition . I would have bc'd already but I know I have a wedding to walk-in in Aug. so after August its on! Oh yeah I got my hair in a sew in(wet n wavy) with very little hair out, I plan on leaving it in for 3 months.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Happy New Year Ladies!!!  I am 32 weeks post, Freakin 8 months!!!! Wow, time flies.  I am kind of getting in a rut with my hair so I think this week I am going to get a sew in.  I think it will help keep my hands out of my hair and I can stop flat ironing.


----------



## msbettyboop

beans4reezy said:


> I know that's right Lafani!! Good for yu!



 She was giving this long speech about how it's impossible to manage and how I can't do it and was irritating the h*** out of me with her negativity so I had to clamp her shut.


----------



## Marhia

lafani said:


> She was giving this long speech about how it's impossible to manage and how I can't do it and was irritating the h*** out of me with her negativity so I had to clamp her shut.


lmao i would have done the same thing, just shut up lol..good thing i can braid my own head cuz girl..... lol


----------



## FlightsWifey

I DC with Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner on dry hair, it melts the tangles. I slather it on in sections and sit for an hour with a cap on and then jump in the shower and detangling is soo easy. Keep up the good work ladies, you are definitely helping me stay motivated!


----------



## Alta Angel

Hi everyone!

I am almost 7 months post-relaxer and have been enjoying my transition so far.  Design Essentials products and my steamer have been life savers during this journey.  Once a month, I go to the salon to give myself a break, and to do length checks.  I went from APL to just past shoulder length during month 2 of my transition, and that greatly eased my wash days!  I have been maintaining a length of about 7 inches in the back by trimming relaxed ends every 2 months.

I plan on going 18 months, so 11 more months to go!  I will start celebrating in May when I reach 1 year!

Happy transitioning ladies!


----------



## Smiley79

Hey ladies, what are you cowashing with lately?  I just cowashed for the 1st time (i used Herbal Essence LTR) I'm gonna observe if this is what my hair needs in order to be more manageable.


----------



## Marhia

Smiley79 said:


> Hey ladies, what are you cowashing with lately?  I just cowashed for the 1st time (i used Herbal Essence LTR) I'm gonna observe if this is what my hair needs in order to be more manageable.


i alternate between Paul Mitchell Tea Tree special conditoner and Giovanni Triple Treat conditoner


----------



## Smiley79

Oooh, I've never tried those before.  I wanted to try the Aussie Moist Condiotioner, I've read a lot of good reviews on that.   BTW, does it make sense or is it ok to DC after a cowash or is it one or the other?


----------



## Marhia

Smiley79 said:


> Oooh, I've never tried those before.  I wanted to try the Aussie Moist Condiotioner, I've read a lot of good reviews on that.   BTW, does it make sense or is it ok to DC after a cowash or is it one or the other?


they are both the bomb, i use the aussie moist on my husbands hair it works real good for him....I still DC shoot more moisture lol


----------



## Bun Mistress

Bumping!  Also peeps if you have not tried the tension blow dry method you are missing out.  Enough said.  I did a blow dry only tonight turning out great, no breakage using Smooth infusion.


----------



## tricie

Kiffany said:


> Bumping!  Also peeps if you have not tried the tension blow dry method you are missing out.  Enough said.  I did a blow dry only tonight turning out great, no breakage using Smooth infusion.



How do you do the tension blow dry method? It sounds pretty good!


----------



## Bun Mistress

It so simple you'll hit your self in the head I swear.  
You just sectin of your hair apply your leave in detanlge with a wide tooth comb, grasp  a small section of hair as if your were going t brusk or use the comb attachment but instead use the concentrator (the narrow nossle) and blow dry your hair while slowly working from the root to tip.  I have been using comb attachments and paddles brushes and loosing a ton of hair.  I got the same results using this method.  Just remember to detanlge and use small sections.


----------



## LoveCraze

Smiley79 said:


> Oooh, I've never tried those before. I wanted to try the Aussie Moist Condiotioner, I've read a lot of good reviews on that. BTW, does it make sense or is it ok to DC after a cowash or is it one or the other?


 
Oh Aussie Moist is the bizness!! I love it. So yes I believe it would totally make a good cond for cw's.  I use it for regular conditioning too and it's great for detangling. Def don't sleep on Aussie Moist. I'm glad I finally broke down and tried it!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I've finally mastered braidouts for my hair.  The key is to moisturize, seal and three braids every night and roll ends with satin foam pillow curlers.  Remoisturize and seal the ends just before taking them down as well.  LOTS OF WORK FOR ME but I  the results.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Kiffany said:


> Bumping! Also peeps if you have not tried the tension blow dry method you are missing out. Enough said. I did a blow dry only tonight turning out great, no breakage using Smooth infusion.


 
When I blowdry, this is the method I use. I blowdry on cold/low and it comes out beautifully. I have never used a comb attachment...too scary! I apply fantasia ic straightening serum beforehand, so maybe that's why it comes out nearly as straight as using heat.


----------



## UGQueen

sipp100 said:


> When I blowdry, this is the method I use. I blowdry on cold/low and it comes out beautifully. I have never used a comb attachment...too scary! I apply fantasia ic straightening serum beforehand, so maybe that's why it comes out nearly as straight as using heat.



i need to go get me some one that serum!
ima try the tension method my next wash. thanks ladies


----------



## Avaya

Kiffany said:


> It so simple you'll hit your self in the head I swear.
> You just sectin of your hair apply your leave in detanlge with a wide tooth comb, grasp  a small section of hair as if your were going t brusk or use the comb attachment but instead use the concentrator (the narrow nossle) and blow dry your hair while slowly working from the root to tip.  I have been using comb attachments and paddles brushes and loosing a ton of hair.  I got the same results using this method.  Just remember to detanlge and use small sections.



Do you re-wet the hair that begins to air-dry while you are working on one section?

Does my question make sense?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

UGQueen said:


> i need to go get me some one that serum!
> ima try the tension method my next wash. thanks ladies


 
You will have to experiment with how much to use, however. Use too little = not straight. Use too much = goopy hair. They have a spray too, I think, but I've never used it.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Avaya said:


> Do you re-wet the hair that begins to air-dry while you are working on one section?
> 
> Does my question make sense?



I apply my leave in sections too so yes.  I use a few spays of brillant spray, a gab of style prep smoother, and finally a tiny bit of serum. then dry.


----------



## grownwomanaz

tressajalen said:


> Yesterday was a bad hair day. I washed and decided to straighten for first time in 3 month. I had done my usual detangle in shower but once it was dry I discovered so many knots and tanles. I usally braid while damp and I detangle with wide tooth comb so I missed it. Also parts of the ng was almost dreaded (I think I have no experience with dreads). To be honest I have been afraid to comb ng for fear of breakage.
> 
> Anyway I lost so much hair and I had to cut a few tangles. I mostly lost relaxed hair. I was ready to bc but dh stopped me. I am glad he did. He thinks it happened because I only braid and never straighten. I think I have not been detangling well at the root. What do you think?
> 
> I think I am going to cut 3 or 4 inches so I can detangle better.


 
Have you tried not piling your hair on top of your head when washing/co-washing?  Not doing that, coupled with detangling in the shower with lots of conditioner with good slip, results in virtually tangle free hair for me. Hang in there and try not to get too frustrated .


----------



## mg1979

Imani said:


> Is anyone else wearing their hair straight while transitioning?
> 
> This is what I plan on doing (via professional flat irons/hydrating steam treatments). I have very rough tight 4b hair, and I think this will be the easiest way for me because I won't have to fight tangles on a daily. I don't really like braids or weaves/wigs. And in the past I've had micro braids pull out my hair esp the edges. In the past with relaxer stretches I have tried to do no heat styles  I had tangles/breakage for days. its been breezy for the most part though with wearing it professionally straightened.


 
This is my first post so bear with me if I mess this up. I have been transitioning since September 2008-started with almost bra strap length hair. I've been trimming a little every month so I'm just past shoulder length right now. I just don't have the guts to BC-even with several inches of new growth at this point. So I trim every month to speed it along a little. I do wear my hair straight most days-otherwise I'm wearing a ponytail. I have been using the complete Mizani Thermasmooth line and flat ironing with a Chi. I think it works great-most people can't tell I'm transitioning. You can't see the line of demarcation. I do use the Thermasmooth Shampoo, Conditioner, Smoothing Serum, and Anti-Humidity Spritz. It seems like if I try to short cut and not use all of them, the results are not as good.


----------



## Khaiya

12 weeks post.


----------



## Smiley79

Unfortunatley, as we speak, I feel like the transitioning to natural is not for me right _now._  Initially, my main concern is that I did not want a hair regimen that is *overly* dependent on relaxers or any chemical processing. (and not to mention that the movie good hair made me look at relaxers in a horror filled way, lol)  I thought that relaxed hair= bad hair and I was just like "bump it", I'm over the relaxer thing....But, now,  I'm literally a second away from a mild relaxer and then just continue forward with my hair care regimen.  With my lifestyle now of half wigs and weaves, it just clashes with what I'm into right now and I'm finding myself wanting to be a long term stretcher like the Sylvers2 method and just relax or texlax 2 to 3 times a year MAX. Do you all get where I'm coming from? Has anyone ever gotten cold feet or put off their transitioning or do I need to start a seperate thread on this?  It's very annoying and a bit embarassing right now, because I feel like I'm selling out on something that I was so hyped about.  The upside is that I've learned a lot over the past few months on the best hair if i decide to relax or texlax again.  Meaning, I'm now more confidant and comfortable with taking the measure necessary to maintain healthy chemically treated hair.  Thx for listening fam...please excuse the disappointment since I started this thread in the 1st place.  Like i said before I'll make my final decision when I take it out my upcoming sew-in.


----------



## Khaiya

^I feel you and its your decision, you still started a great thread! If its not gonna work for you right now then so be it, you have to do whats best for you and YOUR hair.

Think about it really hard though, think about why you want to go natural (like for me its the UBER strength and thickness my natural hair had that it doesn't have now, i want my DH to be able to play in my hair without holding my breath to hear snapping sounds) think about your reason and weigh the pros and cons, you can always relax at any time if you cant take it anymore but think how long it took you to get where you are now, and if you relax how long it will take to get back to this point.

I just dont want you to regret it later on and say "man, i could have been -- months post now!" So think about it and then do what you think is best. HHG!


----------



## Smiley79

Thank you so much Khaiya...well said.  I'm leaving work...I'm gonna return to this at home.


----------



## destine2grow

I am 14 wks post today. I am going to cowash and dc!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Smiley in the end you have to do what you want.  If you want to relax then go for ot.  Just make sure it is what you want to do.  There have been a few times when I have wanted to relax (earlier on and then at 7 months hehe). I didn't and things became easier.  Transitioning is not always easy.  Doing it long term isn't either.  lways happy to put in my thoughts if you need them.  K


----------



## Smiley79

THANK YOU so much Kiffany.  I really appreciate that.  That's why I want to wait till after my sew in so I can give it plenty of thought and not do anything that I'll regret.


----------



## LoveCraze

Smiley, I feel your pain. I think it's normal to have some doubts about transitioning every now and then. But as someone already stated, weigh the pros and cons of each. In the end you have to do what makes you happy. And I know you would be able to take better care of your hair if it was relaxed since you have a new knowledge of healthy hair care. Just don't act drastic and really think about it. Transitioning is not easy and it's not for everybody. Whatever your decision, you will be supported either way. 
My reasons for going natural were that I no longer wanted to be dependent on a product to make my hair look a certain way. I also didn't like the thin look of my hair after a fresh relaxer. Now my hair is so full and thick and all due to my natural hair. Good luck in whatever you do and know that it's not a death sentence should you decide to take the plunge and go back to relaxers.

Best Wishes.


----------



## Amerie123

smiley.... what ever you choose to do, you got the knowledge.. i agree completely with khaiya's post. and at the end of the day, as long as you are happy, then that's all that matters.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hey Smiley, I'm sure you'll do what's right for you. Hair should be FUN! If you're not feeling the transition right now, you can always try again at a later date. It'll probably be a little easier to transition if you change your mind in the future, with all that you've learned so far. Don't let the fact that you started the thread keep you from doing what's best for you right now. You've helped countless others by starting it.


----------



## Jace032000

Hey girl don't beat yourself up on this--I'm four months into transitioning and I'm already feeling that this isn't right for me.  I have an appointment to have my weave tightened up today--but I'm heavily considering asking her for a mild relaxer to touch up my new growth--

In the end you're NOT selling out--it's your hair and things happen!


----------



## Marhia

Jace032000 said:


> Hey girl don't beat yourself up on this--I'm four months into transitioning and I'm already feeling that this isn't right for me.  I have an appointment to have my weave tightened up today--but I'm heavily considering asking her for a mild relaxer to touch up my new growth--
> 
> In the end you're NOT selling out--it's your hair and things happen!


your right in the end is all about what you want to do with your own head. if it's not for you then its not for you. Good luck on whatever decision  you make


----------



## LaToya28

I'm right there with you Smiley. (Our last relaxers are one day apart.) I tried to transition once before and gave up at 15 weeks. This time around I'm just taking it one week at a time. I set an initial goal of 24 weeks and I've achieved that, so anything beyond that is just icing on the cake. I think you are doing the right thing by getting the sew in so that you don't make any impulsive decisions. Whatever you decide we support you!


----------



## Marhia

oh and i'm 8 weeks post yay


----------



## hair4romheaven

22 weeks post today. I am wearing a full custom wig with my hair cornrowed underneath. I clarified and dc with qh cholesterol and and egg, EVOO no heat for 2 hours. rinsed then applied NTM leave in and BT to scalp. may sit under dryr becasue I'm cold I hate airdrying in winter. LOL..I may blow dry at the end of the month for a quick length check.


----------



## pookaloo83

10 weeks post!!


----------



## Smiley79

Oh my goodness...I wish I could hug each one of you. I'm at a conventions and just reading ur replies real quick from my phone but I sincerely thank each of you for the advice, kind words and warm support. Ill reply in full when I get home tonite. Thanks a million again!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!! I am 32 weeks post, Freakin 8 months!!!! Wow, time flies. I am kind of getting in a rut with my hair so I think this week I am going to get a sew in. I think it will help keep my hands out of my hair and I can stop flat ironing.


 
I'm right behind you. I was 31 weeks on Wednesday.



Alta Angel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am almost 7 months post-relaxer and have been enjoying my transition so far. Design Essentials products and my steamer have been life savers during this journey. Once a month, I go to the salon to give myself a break, and to do length checks. I went from APL to just past shoulder length during month 2 of my transition, and that greatly eased my wash days! I have been maintaining a length of about 7 inches in the back by trimming relaxed ends every 2 months.
> 
> I plan on going 18 months, so 11 more months to go! I will start celebrating in May when I reach 1 year!
> 
> Happy transitioning ladies!


 
Just curious, what Design Essentials products do you use? My jheri curl is by Design Essentials & I use their products as well.

Okay ladies, per my avatar, I've always maintained that I was "unofficially" transitioning. I'm getting weak y'all. I keep looking back at the pics of my curl & I really liked how my hair looked. It was still very thick. No one knew I had a curl unless I divulged.

Then I start having the single strand knots nightmares. That & the three different textures were why I went to the curl in the 1st place.

Please know I'm not here to discourage anyone. I just don't know if I'm fully convinced about my own transitioning. 

However, I will be with y'all at least until the end of September. That's when I'm going to make my decision. Either I'll BKT at that point & continue transitioning or either I'll end my transition & get my curl retouched at almost 16 months post.

I think in my mind I already know that I'm going back to the curl but I remain in the thread hoping that you guys will motivate me to stay the course. I think my main problem is I don't even know why I decided to transition again in the first place.

Ladies, what are your reasons for transitioning? TIA...


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I'll be 7 months this week!


----------



## skegeesmb

I'm still here.  I cut my hair and I think 90% of the dye is cut out.  My hair feels and looks a lot better.  I'm really glad it's cold here, that is making the time go by fast for me.  I'll see what happens when it gets warm again, I'm slowly making my way along to the year mark.  Yay!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Nakia and Scorpimini, I am right with you guys at 8 months. Yay for us! 

When I first joined the forum, I figured I'd continue to texlax every 3 or 4 months. I never really thought of going completely natural. Then I saw how much thicker, healthier and longer my hair could be if I stopped using relaxers entirely - and that was that. I wear my hair straight (or stretched) 100% of the time. That way I don't have to worry about knots or tangles. I did BKT treatments after months 5 and 6 and it has made the last 3 months a breeze. I can flatiron every 2 weeks w/o worry about heat damage and I've retained all the hair I've grown over the past 4 months. The key to my transition and race to MBL is keeping my hair tangle-free and moisturized at ALL times. That means no braid-outs, no twist out's, no scrunch and go's, no rod sets, etc. All those styles require products my hair doesn't like and I'm left with tangles on day 2.

Before anyone decides to relax, I'd urge you to consider a BKT treatment. If your hair is healthy, it can help get you over the hump. You can style your hair as though it were a bone-straight relaxer even while transitioning. Here are a couple pics of my latest "swang":













Keeping my hair straight lets me forget I'm transitioning.


----------



## Smiley79

Wow, Sipp, your hair looks beautiful.  I'll research the board about that...I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Smiley79

Oh, the Keratin thing....honestly, it's just not in my budget, but you hair does look gorgeous and it's got that "swangg" lol.


----------



## Smiley79

Great progress ladies!!!! It's nice to see you all hangin' in there week after week!!! Keep it up.  And welcome to any newcomers.


----------



## Ltown

sipp100 said:


> Nakia and Scorpimini, I am right with you guys at 8 months. Yay for us!
> 
> When I first joined the forum, I figured I'd continue to texlax every 3 or 4 months. I never really thought of going completely natural. Then I saw how much thicker, healthier and longer my hair could be if I stopped using relaxers entirely - and that was that. I wear my hair straight (or stretched) 100% of the time. That way I don't have to worry about knots or tangles. I did BKT treatments after months 5 and 6 and it has made the last 3 months a breeze. I can flatiron every 2 weeks w/o worry about heat damage and I've retained all the hair I've grown over the past 4 months. The key to my transition and race to MBL is keeping my hair tangle-free and moisturized at ALL times. That means no braid-outs, no twist out's, no scrunch and go's, no rod sets, etc. All those styles require products my hair doesn't like and I'm left with tangles on day 2.
> 
> Before anyone decides to relax, I'd urge you to consider a BKT treatment. If your hair is healthy, it can help get you over the hump. You can style your hair as though it were a bone-straight relaxer even while transitioning. Here are a couple pics of my latest "swang":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my hair straight lets me forget I'm transitioning.


 
Do you blow dry/hood dry your hair first, also what product are you using to flat iron?


----------



## stephluvshair

Hey ladies. I rarely post but I am getting so excited about my curlies (lol I wish i was 1 yr post already so I could chop) Anyways here are some nape texture shots and a rollerset I did this weekend





lol excuse the stuff on my neck ( i was doing a protein treatment with eggs and evoo)


----------



## Shay72

Looking at your nape Steph reminds me that my nape is like Type 1.  No pattern, straight, and silky. Kinda weird to me when I definitely have 4A hair coming in everywhere else on my head.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hey all.  just wanted to pop my head to say im still goin.  just a lil over three months  now


----------



## pookaloo83

stephluvshair said:


> Hey ladies. I rarely post but I am getting so excited about my curlies (lol I wish i was 1 yr post already so I could chop) Anyways here are some nape texture shots and a rollerset I did this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol excuse the stuff on my neck ( i was doing a protein treatment with eggs and evoo)




Looks good. Do you flatiron your roots after the rollerset?


----------



## tricie

Kiffany said:


> It so simple you'll hit your self in the head I swear.
> You just sectin of your hair apply your leave in detanlge with a wide tooth comb, grasp  a small section of hair as if your were going t brusk or use the comb attachment but instead use the concentrator (the narrow nossle) and blow dry your hair while slowly working from the root to tip.  I have been using comb attachments and paddles brushes and loosing a ton of hair.  I got the same results using this method.  Just remember to detanlge and use small sections.



Thanks, Kiffany! May have to try this!


----------



## lolascurls

I've decided to start transitioning now! I am about 7 weeks post!
Why not, I figured!


----------



## msbettyboop

Kiffany said:


> Bumping!  Also peeps if you have not tried the tension blow dry method you are missing out.  Enough said.  I did a blow dry only tonight turning out great, no breakage using Smooth infusion.



Mummy's girl recommended this to me a few weeks ago. I'm going to try it when I wash my hair after I take out my braids


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ltown said:


> Do you blow dry/hood dry your hair first, also what product are you using to flat iron?


 
Thanks ltown! 

I think the key to a great flatiron job is DC'ing. I DC w/heat for 1 hour before I straighten. 

If I want it as silky as these pics, I blowdry on low after I airdry about 70%. It's stretched while air-drying. I use about a quarter size Fantasia IC Straightening Serum/Heat Protectant for the blowdry. When I flatiron (using Maxiglide or FHI), I put a little more IC on the very ends - very little. If I use too much, the ends will look see-through and greasy. I only straighten the new growth to the root where I'm going to part my hair and through the crown and edges so it can lay over the rest of the hair and look really straight. If I were to part my hair in back, you could still see the waves at the roots! I think leaving the new growth wavy gives me way more volume. And I'm lazy.

I don't add any oils until after the 2nd day - then it looks flat and greasy, so I start bunning until the next cowash.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Smiley79 said:


> Oh, the Keratin thing....honestly, it's just not in my budget, but you hair does look gorgeous and it's got that "swangg" lol.


 
Honestly, the keratin treatments SAVE me money! I did them myself, so I only had to buy a large bottle of the product. ($100) I can get about 5 or 6 treatments out of one bottle. Even if I used it every other month, that would only break down to $100 for an entire year! A texlax in the salon would set me back at least $70 EACH TIME. I don't care if it cost $1000 - it's worth it! Beg, borrow, or steal...

Oh yeah, it will wear off in about 2 months or so, depending on how often you wash.


----------



## Arian

I'm excited about my first install of kinky twists this saturday.  I'm thinking that being in the 2010 Braid Challenge will help me with my transition...I know it's going to take at least 2 years for my hair to fully grow out....

And so I wait....impatiently...


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 23 weeks post.

This week I airdried in the scarf method.  My hair is styled in two curls in the front and a large plait in the back.  At night, I moisturize from ends to roots using Silicon Mix Leave-In or a conditioner and seal with EVOO, baggy my ends, and use pincurls or satin foam for my front two curls.  At work, I wear a black satin foam pillow curler on the end of my plait while I'm at work.


----------



## Computer Blue

Checking in 11 months post today. Still doing my same regimen with no problems. Washing/dcing  in braids and rollersets with sedu-ed roots Time is really flying.


----------



## beans4reezy

10 Months post. I'm maintaning my hair with braids outs and pin ups. DC'ing twice a week is giving my hair the added strength it needs.


----------



## grownwomanaz

ambellan said:


> i shampoo every other week which could be my problem. especially since i work out 4-5 times a week!. could you explain this co-washing method??? ill try anything at this point to stop the itchiness. but on the bright side, my hair has grown! i havent straightened it to be sure but when i braid my hair at night, i can see that the braid length as definitely gotten longer =)


 
Co-washing is just when you use conditioner instead of shampoo and I use extra virgin coconut oil on my scalp when it's dry also my hair.  Herbal Essence Hello Hydration and VO5 Moisture Milks are my favs and they are cheap and moisturizing.


----------



## GodsPromises

Hello Ladies,

I was going to transition last year and then in September for my 40th birthday I got a relaxer.  Well I'm here again. The last time my hair just wouldn't cooperate with me and I was tired of trying to make it work.  I had tried twist out, braid outs and wash and go's and nothing looked good.  I just have a hard head to please.

As of last week I wasn't sure what I was going to do but then on Monday I tried bantu knot out and my hair actually looked decent and for the last two days I have been getting comments on hair good my hair looks.  So I will continue the bantu knots, wigs and maybe braids with the occasional roller set/flat iron to transition.

For my bantu knots I did them on dry hair with shea butter.  I make them small because I wanted the curly/rod set look.  I then added a hair band and that's it.  I will post a picture tonight when I get home.


----------



## Smiley79

Keeping the thread alive.


----------



## KathyMay

checking in at 44 wks post and loving my hair.  I still haven't use my once a month heat pass.


----------



## lovenharmony

Still thriving! I'm at 8 months post  I noticed that non-sulfate shampoos are the way to go for me. Before I BKTed, I started using non-sulfate products and the tangles are gone!


----------



## Bun Mistress

So taking some hair inventory this week (I've been off and frankly bored, hence the name change among other things.)  I think I'm going to lay off the heat for a while.  I have been heat straightening for the past few months and while my natural hair is fine with this my relaxed hair is not!  It's a war and since I'm trying to hold on to my relaxed ends for now this is my only alternative.  
I've tried rollersetting in the past and I get a lot of breakage.  I wished this worked better for me.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JJamiah

lovenharmony said:


> Still thriving! I'm at 8 months post  I noticed that non-sulfate shampoos are the way to go for me. Before I BKTed, I started using non-sulfate products and the tangles are gone!


 
I am loving the Sulfate free way!


----------



## Smiley79

Great job ladies...Im still hanging in there in at a whopping 24 weeks! Hooray!!!


----------



## determined_to_grow

20 weeks... woo hoo.... I'm loving this now that I have braids...


----------



## LoveCraze

beans4reezy said:


> 10 Months post. I'm maintaning my hair with braids outs and pin ups. DC'ing twice a week is giving my hair the added strength it needs.


 

Hey Girly! We're together @ 10 mths post. How long you plan to transition? I will be transitioning at least a year to 18 mths.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'll be 24 weeks post this weekend.


----------



## eternalsotsm

How are you guys dealing with clumping? My coils are clumping together no matter what i do. It feels good to the touch, but i tried to "unclump" the front at times, and it just becomes this frizzy mess that i tie with a scarf. It's not breaking....but...I wanted it to look kinda "together with curl formers...but alas... anyway, should i just leave them alone, suck it up and just ride with it, or should i just go ahead and chop?


----------



## Bun Mistress

eternalsotsm said:


> How are you guys dealing with clumping? My coils are clumping together no matter what i do. It feels good to the touch, but i tried to "unclump" the front at times, and it just becomes this frizzy mess that i tie with a scarf. It's not breaking....but...I wanted it to look kinda "together with curl formers...but alas... anyway, should i just leave them alone, suck it up and just ride with it, or should i just go ahead and chop?



I leave them clumped unless I'm straighten.  It is a HAM if I don't


----------



## LaToya28

25 weeks post. Still don't know if I want to relax or transition...everyday I feel different, so I'm just gonna keep on stretching!


----------



## Khaiya

13 weeks post for me!


----------



## Platinum

38 weeks post!


----------



## hairsothick

Week 47. *does the cabbage patch*


----------



## onejamifan

Tomorrow marks 35 weeks post!!! Another 111 weeks to go!!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Have to vent for a second then I"ll be fine.  My braidout fell today after my workout. And now I am very mad at my hair.  The natural and relaxed hair have been having a slap fight recently and I'm sick of it.  
:hardslap: Ugh.  

Going to henna tonight and try to find a hair style that lasts for more than 2 days that doesn't involve heat.

ffrant:


----------



## pookaloo83

12 weeks post. Slowly but surely!


----------



## dorko

LaToya28 said:


> 25 weeks post. Still don't know if I want to relax or transition...everyday I feel different, so I'm just gonna keep on stretching!




im the same way.
im 26weeks.. EXACTLY half a year lol 
and i dunno what i'm doing. 
i think i'm going natural but dealing with the 2 textures is driving me mad even though i REFUSE to BC.. and i love how the NG feels 


my hair was hidden in 4 braids under a satin bonnet and hat all week 
i just didnt want to deal with styling it lol

i think i shall curl it for next week tho


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm 20 weeks post...this has also been my longest stretch ever and my transition is going well. I'm gonna wash my hair tomorrow but i wanted to see my new growth today so i put conditioner in some sections of my hair so i can look and play in it. It's also been a long time since i've canerowed my hair so i put conditioner in one section and canerowed it, so i can see how it comes out tomorrow morning. Tomorrow i'm gonna do a hardcore protein because the relaxed hair is breaking, suprisingly it's not even at the dermacation line. I don't think my new growth will like it.


----------



## beans4reezy

43 Weeks post and counting...


----------



## br0wney3z

I've been going back and forth for a while now trying to decide if I'm going to give up the creamy crack, and after a lot of thinking I've decided to take the plunge.  If it doesn't work out then I'll just relax again.  So I'm with ya'll


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I am now 20 months post and my relaxed ends look manic!! My sisters keep saying I should chop them off because it looks stupid but I don't ever leave my hair out so I don't care. I may start the trimming process this time next year


----------



## Bun Mistress

Totally understand hanging on to your ends.  I'm almost 1 year post.  How is everyone doing?


----------



## Smiley79

Still hanging in there at 25+ weeks post relaxer; just got my sew in yesterday.  Really down and devastated by the earthquake in Haiti and its effect on the nation and my family members. Not in a great mood lately...I'll check in every so often but letting you all know to hang in there with your hair growth and transitioning process.


----------



## Amerie123

I'm sad to say that for me, there may be no other choice but to do like i did last year, and thats keeping it simple with a wig (at least till AUG) to transition successfully. My transitioning hair likes the low manipulation regimen, and I've retained a lot this way. Also, this is helping me to prolong my trim time. The good part is that i'm getting more of a variety this year. Right now the wig I'm rocking is a "short-cut" look, and it's actually cute.

I will give my hair a couple of breaks though. I wore it out once. I gotta be able to have fun with the progress that I made. Going from above EL to SL is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## SaNyjh

I'm almost 41 weeks post relaxer. I decided to give up relaxing because it just wasn't working out for me anymore. It's been times were I didn't relax for a long time, only because I was in braids. I've always loved the fullness of my hair when I would stretch my relaxers a long time. I've been guilty of not really caring about my hair lately. Thinking, "I'm transitioning, I don't really care about my ends that much, Im gonna cut them anyway". I've been using way too much heat on my hair lately. So now I'm done with all that. I'm mean really, what's the point of transitioning and growing out your natural texture if your just gonna staighten it every week. I came across this YT video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54y6XytcjHQ, and it help put some things in prospective for me. We all have our reasons for transitioning, I'm just realizing mine. I want something I haven't had in decades. Beautiful, healthy, natural hair. I won't stop until I get it.


----------



## sweetpuff

I think I stopped relaxing in March 2009. I just did not want to put relaxers in my hair. I liked the straight styles but with a relaxer, my hair would be limp and I only liked my hair at about 4 weeks post. I also liked versatility. So I just,... did not relax anymore.

I'm now almost 10 months post, spent a couple of months under a half-wig. 
It can get weird and depressing at times but I try to make hairstyles with my own hair.
I flat ironed my hair today and pin curled it. It will last a couple of days before I'm itching to wash my hair.

It gets hard but i'll get my waist length healthy natural hair.


----------



## LadyRaider

Working at about 9 months post now. For most of my head, I'm half natural and half relaxed. It's funny to pull out the strands and see the pretty waves, and then the straight part.

It DOES make you want to chop chop, but I'm going to resist! 

I remember as a kid that the blow dryer would get my hair straight just fine. But now, by the second day it's pretty waved out and fuzzy.  I'm wondering if I just have higher expectations for "straight hair" than I did back in high school. 

I think I found something that worked for me in smoothing my hair down (not totaly of course) Whipped Gelly from Hairveda!  The Macademia Oil from Shescentit and the IC Aloe Vera Gel from Sally's did NOT do the trick for me.


----------



## mg1979

16 months and one week. I keep doing mini chops and I can't wait til its all grown out. I never realized how frustrating two textures could be!


----------



## Thea

Happy to see find this thread! I'm 6 months into a transition, no BC planned. So far I see that it's important to keep both natural and relaxed hair moisturized. This way, I haven't had any breakage. Have to switch up on products, as the hair doesn't respond to (especially conditioners) the same way every (co)wash. Also, I find that when blow dried straight (and flat ironed), this style lasts longer (up to 8 days) when tied down at night with satin. Curlier styles--twist outs, braid outs, etc. do not last. Also, the vast difference between natural hair and relaxed is noticed on braid outs b/c of the thickness of the natural, and the thinner type relaxed. That's all so far, but will be checking in to get more info from everyone. Great thread!


----------



## Ltown

I'm 15 months post and will be cutting the rest of my relaxer off this month. I only have about 1-2 inch in the front left, the back is all natural. It been a great transitioning with everyone support. Happy Transitioning!


----------



## wontonfm

I'm a lot happier with my transition now that I've discovered airdrying in a bun.  It makes my life so much easier and allows for less manipulation.  My goal is to airdry every week for three weeks  and then rollerset that last week.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Foxglove

ltown said:


> I'm 15 months post and will be cutting the rest of my relaxer off this month. I only have about 1-2 inch in the front left, the back is all natural. It been a great transitioning with everyone support. Happy Transitioning!



Yay! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ltown said:


> I'm 15 months post and will be cutting the rest of my relaxer off this month. I only have about 1-2 inch in the front left, the back is all natural. It been a great transitioning with everyone support. Happy Transitioning!


 
No, don't leave us ltown! lol

Can't wait to see your pics of your LC (little chop).


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Hi ladies!!! Checking in @ almost 35 weeks. Although I have had a uneventful transition, it is starting to get a bit rough now. My hair is tangling something fierce now. My flat ironed hairstlyes don't last a day (especially when I go out). It starts to revert and then tangles. I have always been strong in my will to have natural hair... but now I am wondering if maybe I should just relax again.


----------



## Ltown

sipp100 said:


> No, don't leave us ltown! lol
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics of your LC (little chop).


 
LC that so true I don't have much left. I think the front is more straighter than I remember. I never let my natural hair get this long before relaxing so I don't remember. I'll be around because it seems to be more styles in the transitioning thread and I'll still be style challenge


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx

Hello there ladies, I'm 7 months post, i'm using cantu shea butter leave in daily, Neutrogena triple moisture deep recovery mask and silk touch leave in,so far so good i haven't had the urge to relax at all. if i knew my hair was this curly years ago i would have done it much sooner.


----------



## MummysGirl

13 months post in 2 days 

KUTGW ladies!!!!


----------



## beans4reezy

11 months post. About to put in some braids- I can't take the three textures anymore.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ltown said:


> LC that so true I don't have much left. I think the front is more straighter than I remember. I never let my natural hair get this long before relaxing so I don't remember. I'll be around because it seems to be more styles in the transitioning thread and I'll still be style challenge


 
I think my hair has changed quite a bit from when I was a kid. Or maybe it was just because my hair was never taken care of and was dry, dry, dry and kinky, kinky, kinky. It changed the first time when I was a teen, but maybe that's because I learned to take care of it a LITTLE better. After I had my first child (17 years ago), it seems like my type changed again. I don't think the crown is even 3c anymore, it may be 3b or something. When I was texlaxed, my stylist would only do the 4a horseshoe that grows around my head. I don't wear my hair pulled back tightly, so that isn't it. I'm somewhat concerned about what it's going to look like when I'm fully natural. When I was natural in the past, I had to scrunch and tease and spray and do all sorts of things to make it blend with the kinky/curly hair - and it never looked right. It looked like a wavy weave on top and natural hair around the perimeter. erplexed


----------



## melissa-bee

Almost 21 weeks and i'm starting to feel the pressure. I wash my hair on saturday so i airdried and i haven't been out side so it was still in 2 braids and i was gonna go out tomorrow but couldn't bebothered to flat iron like i would normally do. So i tried to do a bun, but  the size of it is pathetic against my big head and my new growth looking puffy making my head look bigger. So i put conditioner in it and a leave in and prepared my hair for a braid out. I hope it looks decent otherwise i can't go to the chicken shop to buy my lunch.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm so happy! After a year of trying, I did my first decent looking french braid.   My hands are still confused as to where to start, but at least it looks like a french braid. I can only do a big single one. I can't do a double braid yet.  I have a year or more to practice!  I  will get it, though!


----------



## seraphinelle

3 weeks of my weave...

and just over 7 months post.


----------



## Smiley79

Great job ladies!!! Keepin' it up!


----------



## chocolat79

I'm in! I'm about 6 months post but didn't really realize it with my sew-ins and tree braids, so we'll see!


----------



## Damaged but not out

at 18/19 weeks now. cut off 2 inches of relaxed ends Christmas-eve night.
BKT'd in Dec loved the effect on my natural hair, hated it on my texturised/relaxed ends(there dead straight now wont curl).
Seriously considering the BC in summer. But only if i can lose 30lbs by then. 
Still no major problems with the 2-3 textures, just getting ansty, want to play in my curls.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm so happy! After a year of trying, I did my first decent looking french braid. My hands are still confused as to where to start, but at least it looks like a french braid. I can only do a big single one. I can't do a double braid yet. I have a year or more to practice! I will get it, though!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## hair4romheaven

cant keep my hands out my hair. Still braided under my wig


----------



## melissa-bee

The braid-out looked a mess. Thankfully, my mum got my lunch otherwise i would have been a starving hot mess.


----------



## chelleyrock

Washing and conditioning my hair while in 6-8 twists really did help with detangling.  It's a little time consuming but very effective.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

30 weeks post and everything is going well


----------



## angenoir

seraphinelle said:


> 3 weeks of my weave...
> 
> and just over 7 months post.


 
I am exaclty where you are. 7.5 moths post and week3 of weave...


----------



## Britt4209

I'm about 7 months post..and will be weaving it up for a looooong while...Why? because my weave looks hot and its soo hard dealing with these darn textures lol..I can't believe I even made it this far..wow..Im kinda proud of myself


----------



## Vintageglam

Checking in for the last few weeks.  I am weaved up so my transition seems to be going smoother. I am just not happy about having to flat Iron my leave out hair weekly. I think I will do a curly weave next so I can do braid outs on leave out hair instead.

I am researching curly weaves as we speak....:scratchch


----------



## hair4romheaven

5 mths post


----------



## tricie

Hi, ladies! Checking in...I am 9 months post and am feeling the pressure of dealing with the two textures. However, I'm not thinking of relaxing at all. I got micros out and it has been rough trying to style it since I really don't want to use heat other than a dryer. The only thing that has worked it a twistout on slightly damp hair. Can someone walk me through bunning cuz I just don't get it? Also I think my hair may be clumping due to the relaxed ends. TIA!


----------



## Jewell

Hi ladies, 6 mos post officially on Friday, Jan. 22nd.  I have NO urge to tex-lax at all.  Also, no urge to BC, thankfully.  Trimmed 1/2" off ends Jan. 9th just to even things up (love the blunt look).  Still keeping it braided underneath my wigs.  So far, so good!  It's growing like a weed!


----------



## joytimes10

tricie said:


> Hi, ladies! Checking in...I am 9 months post and am feeling the pressure of dealing with the two textures. However, I'm not thinking of relaxing at all. I got micros out and it has been rough trying to style it since I really don't want to use heat other than a dryer. The only thing that has worked it a twistout on slightly damp hair. Can someone walk me through bunning cuz I just don't get it? Also I think my hair may be clumping due to the relaxed ends. TIA!


 
Tricie,
I bun on wet hair.  After cowashing and detangling w/ lots of condish and running water,  I smooth my hair into a bun and secure it w/ a scrunchie even before getting out of the tub. I smooth some leave-in and oil over the top and wrap in a t-shirt to absorb the drips.  

When it's about 80-90% dry I'll take it down and apply leave-in to rest of my strands and seal w/ shea butter and EVOO.  At this point, I either put it back in a bun if I don't feel like messing with it, or I'll do a braid and curl.  HTH


----------



## Xaragua

i am 7 months post and dealing with the two texture is getting easier (never thought it would be possible).


----------



## CurlyGirl1996

I am 10 months post and quickly approaching my one year mark. I am finally getting the hang of it w/ help from my LHCF sisters. I still have hair issues but it's getting better.


----------



## cheeks87

I keep seeing other naturals around campus and it's making me superjealous and I'm itching to BC. I've been staring at my scissors....

I'm only 12 weeks in though so I guess I need to be patient. Sigh.

I cut off a coupla inches over the weekend but it's still MBL. I think my length is helping to weigh down my new growth and keep it in check.


----------



## tricie

Thanks, joytimes10!


----------



## 3akay3

I'm 5 1/2 months in and the detangling is getting out of hand.  There are times when I have to take a step back and calm my frustration.  My hair is easier to detangle while damp so I apply leave-in, let it dry a bit and then get the comb.  Definitely looking forward to a time when the detangling woes are over...


----------



## Lexib

Made 6 1/2 months on Sunday!  whoop!!


----------



## Lexib

a.kay said:


> I'm 5 1/2 months in and the detangling is getting out of hand.  There are times when I have to take a step back and calm my frustration.  My hair is easier to detangle while damp so I apply leave-in, let it dry a bit and then get the comb.  Definitely looking forward to a time when the detangling woes are over...




When you figure it out let me know!


----------



## 3akay3

Lexib said:


> When you figure it out let me know!



lol for sure!  That'll mean I finally figured it out


----------



## Aria-Selene

Today was wash day *every Wednesday I use shampoo and ever other day I cowash* so I used Herbal Essence's  "drama Clean" to wash and Giovanni's "Magnetic Power Treatment" to deep condition. I finished off with  Herbal Essence's  LTR leave in and ORS Carrot oil. Things were going great until I picked up the Dennam brush....It went through my natural hair like it was butter....then it hit the  line..yea no. lol. Relaxed ends HATE the brush -.- sigh. Come on waist length, I swear the day I see my I'm hitting that I'm dancing into the salon!


----------



## determined_to_grow

Hi ladies.  I have had issues with transitioning - I have worn braids and weaves to help in the process now I realize that my hair grows out way to quickly so I can't use these methods to help in the process.  Luckily, I've discovered wigs!!!  All you need is a good head band and you are golden!!!!  Well anyway, my issue now is detangling after I wash.  Chunks of hair comes out!!!  I mean chunks.... I tried everything - detangling in braids, protein treatments, super-duper moisturizing conditioners (different times), I've switched to all natural products.  I am confused as to what to do next - I am thinking that I should just BC!!!!!  

Has anyone else have this problem with detangling...  Please help me ladies... 

signed, 
Girl with scissor in hand and conditioner in hair ready to BC!!!


----------



## RockCreak

I haven't stuck my head in here in a while... Well.. I finally broke down and got braids... I was tired of wearing a ponytail and my hair was lookin a HAM with the braidouts and twist.. or whatever I did to it....

So.. I will be wearing these for the next 7 - 8 wks.... then a 1 wk break, then back in braids I go! 

Oh I also did another mini chop... took off another inch .....  I'm getting there...

I'm so glad all I have to do is wash, cond and moisturize.. no stylin, no heat.....!!!!


----------



## Arian

I'm wearing my first installment of braids for the braids challenge....by the time I take them out, I will be 4 months post...I will let my hair rest for a week or two, but I don't know what to do while I'm giving my hair a break...I know I will need a trim.  Maybe just wet wrap to straighten it good enough for a small trim and wear the top in a clip and let the back hang...I don't know.  Rods, maybe?


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Hi ladies! I am 36 weeks post, Yay!!!! 9 months into my journey and it has been smooth sailing up until 4 weeks ago.  When I wear my hair straight it just poofs up at my roots and the ends are straight.  I look like a chia pet by the end of the night!  Think I am going to BKT at the begining of February.  I am also having matting & detangling issues if my hair is damp.  Never had that before.  Can't wait to see were I am at in 1 year.

HHG


----------



## BAABound

Very pretty! How long did this take?



RockCreak said:


> I haven't stuck my head in here in a while... Well.. I finally broke down and got braids... I was tired of wearing a ponytail and my hair was lookin a HAM with the braidouts and twist.. or whatever I did to it....
> 
> So.. I will be wearing these for the next 7 - 8 wks.... then a 1 wk break, then back in braids I go!
> 
> Oh I also did another mini chop... took off another inch .....  I'm getting there...
> 
> I'm so glad all I have to do is wash, cond and moisturize.. no stylin, no heat.....!!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 25 weeks post.

Scarf method and ponytail are really working for me.  I'm cowashing the pony as needed to keep ends well moisturized.


----------



## pookaloo83

12 weeks post today, and I have so much new growth. I have been taking Biotin and I think it's moving things along more quickly than it normally would. When I transitioned years ago I didn't have this much new growth yet.

I washed my hair last night and I had a massive fro. And stringy ends. At this rate, I might BC by Christmas. Hopefully. Detangling wasn't too bad. I just need to find me a leave-in.


----------



## DiamondDivyne

Hey ladies.  Thought I would check in here and see what all of the fellow transitioners are up to.  I've been transitioning since December, 2008.  I'm hoping to go another 6 - 18 months.


----------



## Platinum

39 weeks post!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

For all the ladies having detangling problems, have you tried serums and oil after applying a leave-in?  I dont have any issues *knock on wood*  And I am 7 + months post.


----------



## Smiley79

Still hanging in there...got my full sew in a week ago.


----------



## Nerd.

Last month I decided to flat iron my hair for a length check. I kept it longer than usual mainly because I was dreading the act of having to battle with my hair again. I washed my hair the other night and my jaw dropped. You guys, I thought I was looking at a reflection of my 8 year old self again. I have alot more new growth than before, and images of what my hair used to look like as a kid all came flooding back to me. Up to this point, I never could remember what it looked like...

It was truly something else   A part of me is nervous to go natural...but the thought of quitting and going back to a relaxer makes me ill


----------



## Jewell

CinnaMizz said:


> For all the ladies having detangling problems, have you tried serums and oil after applying a leave-in?  I dont have any issues *knock on wood*  And I am 7 + months post.



Thanks for this idea!  You know, I have a whole new bottle of serum to be applied before/during/after straightening.  Last week I got this idea to maybe use it with my leave-ins/S-Curl/oils after washing, but didn't.  Since it works for you, I will have to try it just to see!  Next wash, I'm bringing out the serum, for sure.  My hair loves serums, always has.  It be's smooth like buttah, baaby!

ETA: I officially made 6 mos yesterday!  I can't believe July 22 will be a year.  Wow, does time fly!!  Thinking of getting cornrows/kinky or curly twists/crochet braids this summer (maybe if not wearing my own hair in ponytail after CW); since it's unbearably hot, I can't fathom having on a wig with all this long, thick hair underneath!


----------



## dorko

detangling my hair was ridiculous last night... my hair just wasn't having it..
i'm thinking too much protein cuz my hair felt weird... but geez i'm just glad i didn't lose too much 

i got senegalese twists today... i hate the initial scalpy look my hair currently has 
i'm glad she didn't do it tight tho


----------



## MonaRae

This week I applied JBCO to my hair and proceded to do a twistout.  When I saw my NG it was healthy and strong and when I looked at my relaxed ends it was dead as 1 o'clock!  Because of this I decided to finally go natural.  

I am 21 weeks post today.


----------



## seraphinelle

Wow 4 weeks with a weave..

I'm so proud of myself!! 

Will take it out when I'm 8 months post...


----------



## Marhia

I'm 10 weeks post, still rocking my yarn braids, taking them down in two weeks to do another install


----------



## beans4reezy

45 Weeks Post. I was experiencing some breakage, so I gave myself a hard protien tx
(aphogee 2 step) followed up with a Nexxus Humectress/WEN combo. I cornrowed my hair with extension hair right after. I am trying to keep these in for six weeks to give my hair a break from the manipulation. Hopefully, it will slow down or eliminate the breakage I was experiencing (relaxed ends breaking).


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 25 weeks post and I'm enjoying my scarf method with part down the middle and curly ponytail.  I cowash ponytail as needed and it's working wonders for me.


----------



## WiseLotus

Hello!  I am 22 weeks post my last relaxer.  I am 22 yrs old, and I haven't been natural since I was about 5 yrs. old.  So, in a nutshell, I have no idea what my hair looks like.  I want to go the distance with my transition, so I haven't planned my BC yet.  I'm also a PJ (this board is a very unsafe place! )

Question: I am trying the Fantasia IC Hair Polisher gel to slick my hair back, but I am having some odd results.  My sides are a bit short, and I can't seem to keep my hair from poofing before the gel dries, so it isn't doing to much for me.  And I can't comb through it so, what should I do differently?


----------



## Khaiya

Dont remember if i posted here already but i'm now 14 weeks post. about 5 people so far have asked me if i'm growing my hair out so i guess its showing! Even though i do a lot if plaits and twists to blend the textures and make it easier to handle. I'm gonna do a baggy with some evoo/castor oil tonight, i just feel like my ends need a little extra tlc.


----------



## mg1979

Alright ladies for those of you that flat iron during your transition. I have been a faithful user of Mizani Thermasmooth since I started transitioning 16 months ago. I use the whole line and it works wonders on my new growth and doesn't revert even in humidity. Well I ran out of the serum and spritz and still have some of the shampoo and conditioner left. So I decided I'd keep using the Thermasmooth shampoo and conditioner but try something else with it. So off to Ulta I go and I picked up some Lanza products. 

This is what I used: I pre-pooed with coconut oil (as usual). I then washed with the Mizani Thermasmooth shampoo. I dc'd with the Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner with some added olive oil under heat. Then I followed with the Lanza Healing Moisture Noni Fruit Detangler and Lanza Strait-Line Smoother Straightening Balm. I let air dry about 70%, then sprayed the Lanza Strait-Line Thermal Defense Heat Styler, and blow dryed. I applied 2-3 pumps of Lanza Healing Strength Neem Plant Silk Serum and then flat ironed with my Chi (as usual). I love how it turned out. Can't wait to see if it holds up without reverting like the Thermasmooth Serum. It doesn't feel as heavy as the Thermasmooth did. Here's the pics:


----------



## meiks718

I am in.  I am currently only 6 weeks post but sooo excited. This will be my second try but I plan to stick with it this time.  Last time I lasted for 6 months but I relax.  There is sooo much information in this thread. Yay!!!


----------



## dicapr

Am I the only one who sees their relaxed ends as a protective style?  So long as I keep my relaxed ends I know that I am retaining all of my natural hair.  I only plan to trim as needed and hopefully I can keep enough relaxed ends until my natural hair is APL stretched.  I wouldn't mind slower progress once my hair reached that level.


----------



## LoveCraze

dicapr said:


> Am I the only one who sees their relaxed ends as a protective style? So long as I keep my relaxed ends I know that I am retaining all of my natural hair. I only plan to trim as needed and hopefully I can keep enough relaxed ends until my natural hair is APL stretched. I wouldn't mind slower progress once my hair reached that level.


 
That's an interesting concept. But also know that you must keep the relaxed ends healthy and free of splits or else they can travel up the hair shaft to your new growth causing damage that way. As long as the ends are healthy though, then your natural hair should remain healthy as well.


----------



## wontonfm

dicapr said:


> Am I the only one who sees their relaxed ends as a protective style?  So long as I keep my relaxed ends I know that I am retaining all of my natural hair.  I only plan to trim as needed and hopefully I can keep enough relaxed ends until my natural hair is APL stretched.  I wouldn't mind slower progress once my hair reached that level.



Good point...


----------



## gvin89

Did any of you start relaxed at APL?  How long has it taken you all to grow the relaxer out?  What was your regimen for this?  Braids, wigs, sew-ins?


----------



## Ltown

I'm done transtitioning finish my little chop on 19 Jan 2010. 
I've posted update in my album I have not figure how to shorten the link. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...p?albumid=4948


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm transitioning .. subscribing. 

I need to start reading from the beginning...


----------



## Ltown

Check out this fotki posted on Curly Niki, nice styles.
http://whatsnew.fotki.com/RBGchick/


----------



## Thea

It helps to know that 11.5 months is manageable, b/c at 6 months, I find that the natural hair de-tangles well when conditioned properly, (and the relaxed hair detangles well too), but what happens is the relaxed hair tries to knot up at the ends when managing while it's wet. For instance, when I'm trying to braid while wet (into a braid out), the length of the relaxed parts will tie up into it's own braid down the bottom. This is on below should length hair. This will only get worse as the length grows (could mess up length retention).


----------



## Platinum

9 months post today!:superbanana: Removing Senegalese Twists today. Will rebraid in a few days.


----------



## Jewell

gvin89 said:


> Did any of you start relaxed at APL?  How long has it taken you all to grow the relaxer out?  What was your regimen for this?  Braids, wigs, sew-ins?



I cut my MBL relaxed hair up to a fauxhawk cut (think a la Rhianna 2006/2007) late 07.  I relaxed it then too.  Then, since I got preggs w/my daughter shortly after, I just transitioned. My hair grew out to relaxed SL (w/lots of NG), when I BC'd after 13 mos.  When I did, I had enough natural hair to do a small ponytail (about 5 inches).  It grew very quickly, especially while preggs and after the BC.  Within 5 mos, I had SL hair again-natural, then I texlaxed.  LOL I did that for convenience.


----------



## Imani

I'm thinking about going into braids or weave in a little while.  I'm not fond of either but I think my hair needs a break for a while. Have to look into some styles and find someone in the Atl area to hook me up. I also know i'ma have to put it up some kinda way for the summer. 

I recently got a chocolate demi permanent rinse.  I was tired of the washed out red color my hair turned when I was on vacation last summer. 

my real hair is just so short I don't have many style options except for wearing it straight.  I dont think my hair has been doing horrible flat ironing every week, but I know I need a break tho. I know what I'm NOT doing is micros, in the past my hair didn't do well in micros.


----------



## 3akay3

Lexib said:


> When you figure it out let me know!



I didn't think I'd have an answer so fast but I'm glad I do .  I came across this thread a few days ago and thought I'd give it another go.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=437366&highlight=

I dc on dry hair so I started with 4 sections on dry hair.  I get the most tangles in the back 2 sections so I further sectioned them into 4 (8 sections in the back total).  

I put ORS deep conditioner on and bantu knotted the sections. I followed with the homegrown steam treatment for 30 mins and hit the shower.

In the shower, I took down one section at a time and: rinsed the dc out, shampooed my scalp and braided the section.  I have just enough new growth that the braids stayed braided enough to maintain the sections.

After doing the previous step to each section, I saturated the braids in conditioner and covered with a shower cap while I finished showering.  Afterward, I rinsed out the braids and got out the shower.

Normally this is where I spend a good 40 minutes cursing the tangles but nothing was tangled so I had no need to detangle. It took me maybe 5 min to put on the leave-in.  I normally roller set and sit under the dryer but I woke up late and was running out of time so I blow dried each section, pressed my roots and ran out the door.

It probably sounds like a lot, but this really worked for me.  I didn't shower any longer than my previous wash days and detangling is virtually gone.  I lost a lot LESS hair than normal and that makes me .  

HTH you in finding a way to make detangling a better experience


----------



## Thea

Sounds like you're doing everything right with the products. Do you wait to comb through while you are under streaming water (while washing out the conditioner). Then you can watch the drain for any hair loss. Even if I baste the hair with conditioner, it's still scary to comb through until the conditioner has fully gone through the shaft, and then I go under the shower and comb through streaming water. HTH


----------



## blue_flower

I cut 4 inches from my hair because my ends were thin, so now I'm APL. My goal is to be BSL by May and get 1/2 inch trim. I'm still transitioning while growing my hair out at the same time. My hair is textrized so I shouldn't have any problems with different textures.


----------



## Bun Mistress

keeping the thread alive.


----------



## Khaiya

15 weeks post. I'm in cornrows right now.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'll be 7 months post in 3-days and I'm at a road block with my hair. A wig may be in my near future (but I always get the itchies with weave);I'm so confused


----------



## Aria-Selene

16 months post in two weeks, yeesh this is going by fast! lol
I'm almost fully bsl! I'm not cutting the relaxed ends off until I hit waist length, maybe hip length. Depends on my mood lol. 
I cowash every other day with TResemme smooth and silky, I shampoo once a week with HE LTR and deep condition with Giovanni Magnetic conditioner. Leave ins are LTR leave in and ORS Carrot oil. And I seal with olive oil. 
I bun it all up and leave it alone and I straighten every three months unless I have a photo shoot. Haven't had any problems with the two textures, so glad it's going smoothly. 
But the day oh the day I chop those ends off!! Whew lmao


----------



## msbettyboop

Almost 5 months post. Taking my braids out in a couple of weeks then will be cornrowing under a wig until September when I will be one year post. Perhaps I'll do a mini chop then . So happy I took the decision to transition and can't wait to be 100% natural!!!


----------



## RockCreak

curleewannabee said:


> Very pretty! How long did this take?


 
Sorry about the delay response... it took a lil over 6 hours.


----------



## Bun Mistress

For to mention.  One year Post!  And continuing on....


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Still hanging in though I can't say for how longer. I will be 8 months post on Wednesday.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

just hit the 4 month mark, still hangin.  i have no urge to relax but i do have the urge to chop all the time.  i know i won't tho cuz i KNOW i would regret it.  as im gettin into this journey i find the pj in me is starting to come back!!  ive been clear of being a pj since a yr after i joined!  in just the past few weeks i managed to buy a huge bottle of redken condish, a smaller bottle of redken shampoo and condish soft somethin line (cant recall)  and i just ordered the mizani moisturfuse line :-/ lawd im gonn need some help


----------



## pookaloo83

13 weeks post. My sis is going to put a weave in my hair this week.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Feb. 23 will be my 6 month mark. I'm trying to hang.... I've been thinking of relaxing. I'm trying not to think that way.


----------



## Damaged but not out

January 31st = 5 months
7 more to go.....


----------



## melissa-bee

I've lost count of the weeks post i am. I put the last relaxer on the calender in my phone and i know it's a wednesday. I'm sure i'm about 6 months post, but when i counted back the weeks didn't make sense. It's not important though is it? I just know my hair is growing and it's the longest i've ever stretched.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I'm almost 6mths post. texture shots coming this weekend. i think i'm 4b I've been washing in braids but I'm at my 6week mark so I will take a them down to rebraid and try to take shots.


----------



## prettyone23

Not sure if this is a no-no (as I am a newbie to all this), but I use TCB softening/conditioning spray to help condition and soften my new growth so it is managable. It really does keep it soft and I have less breakage too.

It's been 10 weeks since my last relaxer...


----------



## keriplz

Just posting an update. It's been 9months since my last relaxer! My my have the months flown by.

I'm thinking about putting in a curly sew-in for a month, just to get my hands out of my hair. The urge to straighten is very strong.


----------



## Diva_Esq

nakialovesshoes said:


> Still hanging in though I can't say for how longer. I will be 8 months post on Wednesday.


 
I hear you!  Itching to chop here.   9 months post tomorrow.


----------



## sweetpuff

I'm about 10 months post. nowhere near done.right now I have 2 braids on and when I'll go out today I'll wear my half wig. it takes my mind off my hair.
let's see how long I can hold up.
Oh and I try not to touch the blow-drier. I go from every week to every two weeks.


----------



## Platinum

I forgot to check in this past weekend. I'm 40 weeks post now.  I'm SL unstretched and Collarbone length stretched. I can't believe my NG so thick. My hair is much thicker and healthier since I decided to transition. I was having major setbacks with relaxers. I don't plan to chop because I'm seeing progress and I hope to make APL by Dec 2010. Also, I'm back in Senegalese Twists again.

I also plan to purchase a better blowdryer  and a maxiglide before I remove these twists just in case I want to rock straight styles for a while.


----------



## beans4reezy

46 Weeks post here. I am in my third week with my cornrows. Keeping my hair braided with synthetic hair seems to be the only way to keep my hair from snapping at the line of demarcation.


----------



## LoveCraze

prettyone23 said:


> Not sure if this is a no-no (as I am a newbie to all this), but I use TCB softening/conditioning spray to help condition and soften my new growth so it is managable. It really does keep it soft and I have less breakage too.
> 
> It's been 10 weeks since my last relaxer...


 

I think it's fine to use curl activators for your hair. I use them quite often. Just be careful not to use too much as it can weaken your hair to the point where it will break.  But as long as it's working for you, then it's all good!


----------



## Ltown

Diva_Esq said:


> I hear you! Itching to chop here.  9 months post tomorrow.


 


keriplz said:


> Just posting an update. It's been 9months since my last relaxer! My my have the months flown by.
> 
> I'm thinking about putting in a curly sew-in for a month, just to get my hands out of my hair. The urge to straighten is very strong.


 
Put that thought out your mind! You'll always get that when you are having bad hair day. If you chop early than plan you can go back 
Relax, take a deep breath and keep transitioning as planned


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Diva_Esq said:


> I hear you! Itching to chop here.  9 months post tomorrow.


 
Actually I'm not itching to chop.  I'm itching to retouch my curl. I've been natural before & I've come to terms with why I decided not to remain natural. I will continue to post in this thread up until I stop transitioning, but reality is I will probably get my curl retouched in October.


----------



## Smiley79

Hey Ladies, happy to say that I'm still hanging in there...just been on a little hiatus.  I took out my sew in on Friday and did a wash and DC (loved it!) and now I'm letting my hair chill out.  I'm not gonna lie, my hair is still quite a handful now as I progress through the transitioning phase, so I am still a bit frustrated, however I;m glad to still be hanging in there so far and I just wanted to check in with my update.  Happy Hair Growth to you ALL!!!!


----------



## poookie

i love the feeling i get when i wash my hair (after it's been flat ironed straight) & the curlies pop right back into place!  it's because of that feeling right there that i know i could never go back to relaxing my hair 

21 weeks post!  & fine as wine.  i could *so* go another 20 weeks no problem!

it's funny:  i remember as a relaxed head thinking that i "needed" a perm after 6 weeks... & look at me now!  

i'm having a bit of fun with color right now.  tried to give myself violet highlights (didn't turn out so well ), & now i'm rocking a black cherry rinse.  it'll be another month or so before i decide to straighten again though.  i want to treat my hair to a ton of deep conditioning before my next straightening session.

& on a side note: i've been super lazy!  i washed my hair yesterday & i've still got conditioner sitting on it   i'll wash it out soon though!


----------



## wontonfm

I'm just 6 months post!  I did a rollerset and flatironed the roots over the weekend.  I had quite a bit of breakage from the rollerset so next time I straighten (in a few weeks) I might have to use the blowdryer and see how that works out.


----------



## LoveCraze

nakialovesshoes said:


> Actually I'm not itching to chop.  I'm itching to *retouch my curl*. I've been natural before & I've come to terms with why I decided not to remain natural. I will continue to post in this thread up until I stop transitioning, but reality is I will probably get my curl retouched in October.


 

Okay, what is retouching your curl may I ask?  Do you mean a texturizer/texlax? What were your reasons for not wanting to remain natural?  I'm only asking because perhaps some of use are or will be facing the same dilemmas. If you want you can send me a pm.

ETA: Ok I just saw your online album. Wow, this is nothing like the curls back in the day. LOL It looks really good! But question still remains, why did you not want to remain natural?


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I will be 8 months the middle of feb.

I did a flexirod set on Sunday, and while my hair has a lot of shrinkage, it's cute, soft, and I dont have to mess with it.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

StephElise said:


> Okay, what is retouching your curl may I ask? Do you mean a texturizer/texlax? What were your reasons for not wanting to remain natural? I'm only asking because perhaps some of use are or will be facing the same dilemmas. If you want you can send me a pm.
> 
> ETA: Ok I just saw your online album. Wow, this is nothing like the curls back in the day. LOL It looks really good! But question still remains, why did you not want to remain natural?


 
The reason why I decided to get a curl was because I was tired of dealing with my multi-textured hair. I wanted a more uniform curl pattern throughout. When I was natural, it was hard to find the proper moisture balance in the section of my hair that is 4b - my crown. So if I wasn't spending hours shingling with the KCCC, I wasn't really pleased with my hair. And the SSKs were a nightmare. If I trimmed everytime I found one, I would've been bald. Then because of the SSKs I had to get a trim every time I straightened my hair so wearing my hair straight more often was out of the question.

Please know these are *my *issues with natural hair. I'm not trying to discourage anyone. Actually I still come to this thread b/c I'm hoping I'll find the inspiration to BKT in September & continue transitioning vs. touching up my curl.

On the flip side, when I look at my curl pics, I'm reminded of how much I loved that style & how natural it looked. So I don't know...


----------



## LoveCraze

nakialovesshoes said:


> The reason why I decided to get a curl was because I was tired of dealing with my multi-textured hair. I wanted a more uniform curl pattern throughout. When I was natural, it was hard to find the proper moisture balance in the section of my hair that is 4b - my crown. So if I wasn't spending hours shingling with the KCCC, I wasn't really pleased with my hair. And the SSKs were a nightmare. If I trimmed everytime I found one, I would've been bald. Then because of the SSKs I had to get a trim every time I straightened my hair so wearing my hair straight more often was out of the question.
> 
> Please know these are *my *issues with natural hair. I'm not trying to discourage anyone. Actually I still come to this thread b/c I'm hoping I'll find the inspiration to BKT in September & continue transitioning vs. touching up my curl.
> 
> On the flip side, when I look at my curl pics, I'm reminded of how much I loved that style & how natural it looked. So I don't know...


 
Well thanks so much for responding. I can see where you're coming from. I can imagine how frustrating it can be to try to get the different hair textures to blend. I believe I have a 4B crown as well. I'm hoping I will be able to find the right product or products to help enhance my hair so that it blends well.  But IDK. I at least want to experience my hair in it's natural state at least once.
 For your SSK's, were you doing a lot of wash and go's? I hear that this is when a lot of women experience the SSK's. Also did you set your hair at night by either braiding, twisting, banding or bantu knotting? It's my understanding that by keeping hair in a stretched state, that this also helps in decreasing the number of SSK's one gets.
Again thanks for your honesty!


----------



## caligirl2385

a little over 9months post.  i've been in braids since jan1st... planning to keep them in until march


----------



## WiseLotus

wontonfm said:


> I'm just 6 months post!  I did a rollerset and flatironed the roots over the weekend.  I had quite a bit of breakage from the rollerset so next time I straighten (in a few weeks) I might have to use the blowdryer and see how that works out.




I was 6 mos post this past Friday, and I did the exact same thing!  But I will say my rollerset had much less breakage than the blowdrying, which I did around Christmas, and the rollerset results were much better.  How did you do your rollerset?


----------



## wontonfm

I did my usual rollerset.  Used lacio lacio and used macheriamour's rollersetting method.  It could be that I needed to detangle more or that my hair was dry to begin with... i'm going to play around with it.


----------



## onejamifan

Almost 9 months post. Blew out and flat ironed over the weekend and my hair turned out a little crunchy  I plan on DC and roller setting instead this coming weekend. Counting down until my mini-big chop in July (5 months left). Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## nikki2229

Hello ladies,
I don't post here often but I do check in frequently.
I will be 15 months post this weekend and I torn between BC'ing this summer or making it to my two year mark in November and reevaluating it at that point.
I'm not having any real issues with my hair, just itching to BC I guess.
I did a mini chop a few months ago from APL to SL and it made a world of difference in how my hair felt.
Now, the back is completely natural and so is my bang area. But the crown has so much more to grow in order to catch up.

Sorry for my mini rant, HHG ladies.


----------



## Imani

My breakage/dryness has gotten better this week. I forget that with my hair texture I really have to go in and part my hair in sections to apply oils and moisturizers. just sprinkling a little product on my hands and running it thru quickly is not the business with my hair. I really have to get in there and work the product in. 

Also my hair gets so dry and regular creamy moisturizers doesn't cut it. So this week I would go thru and spray it occasionally with my liquid leave in conditioner (by phytospecific; love the way it smells). 

I still have little to no breakage at the demarcation line. it is usually the last few inches of my relaxed hair that is crispy and breaking.


----------



## Platinum

41 weeks post!


----------



## Ltown

nikki2229 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I don't post here often but I do check in frequently.
> I will be 15 months post this weekend and I torn between BC'ing this summer or making it to my two year mark in November and reevaluating it at that point.
> I'm not having any real issues with my hair, just itching to BC I guess.
> I did a mini chop a few months ago from APL to SL and it made a world of difference in how my hair felt.
> Now, the back is completely natural and so is my bang area. But the crown has so much more to grow in order to catch up.
> 
> Sorry for my mini rant, HHG ladies.


 
15 months is great, I did little chop through and finish at 15 months in Jan leaving me at SL. My hair grew like yours I was all natural in the back when I did my last chop. I wanted enough to pin up is why I just finish. 
 How do you style your hair?


----------



## Aggie

I will try not to chop anymore hair off for a loooong while and so this support thread is an encouragement for me to stick with this goal.


----------



## dicapr

8 months post today!  Last time I transitioned this is when I chopped.  So now I am in uncharted territory.  I kinda want to chop but I wont until I can get my hair into a puff.  I am thinking that there may be some braids in my future.  I haven't decided yet and I am still in the bun challenge that goes until March.


----------



## RockCreak

Hay yall!

My braids and I are still hangin in there.  I've had them for almost a month and have about a 1/2 inch of NG.  I'm trying to hold out til the end of this month before I have it redone again.

Oh! I'll be choppin another inch to... maybe!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

18 weeks post today, and currently in braids....so far so good. I will be trying to keep my hair braided until my fiance's graduation in late May.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

I am 18 months into my transitioning and I'm almost 90% natural. I haven't BC yet and I use braids as a protective style.


----------



## hair4romheaven

6 months post and today wash day
I finished about an hour ago. Notes to self don't keep corn rows in longer than 4 weeks.
So I found a regi that works for me
Once a month Coconut oil overnight, ORS scalp scrub in the morning, wash jason biotin poo, DC Dudleys DRC 28 protein, DC QH cholesterol mixed with aphogee moisturizing conditioner and coconut oil for about an hour and half. NTM leave in sat under dryer for 15 minutes. ALL OF THIS DONE WHILE STILL IN THE SAME CORNROWS. once 70% dry I take one braid out spray with taliah waajid moisturizer detangle add a little chi silk infusions and blow dry on cool using tension mention with my hand. that took for ever. My hair only lost about a dime size of shed hair. I am so excited!!!! I found staples and what method works for me as I am 6mths post.
ETA: I co wash once a week and DC once a week


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 27 weeks post today. 

I decided to hold onto my flat ironed hair style.  I sectioned my hair into how I would roll it, conditioner-washed each section avoiding the roots, comb thru w/ wide tooth, rolled and airdried.

My airdry results were a light and fluffy rollerset-like style.


----------



## seraphinelle

took out my weave, and i am 8 months post.

Next weave install will take me to 9 months.


----------



## dorko

ive been sick for like the last two weeks, these twists have been a lifesaver
7 months post!


----------



## beans4reezy

47 Weeks post. I just rebraided my cornrows for another three week run. Keeping my hair in cornrow extensions seems to be the only thing that works for me this far along in the game.


----------



## Bulletproof

I have not been participating in this thread like I should have. i guess that is why I am missing so much hair. I have been doing mini chops all along the way. 
This week was the worst since I had scissors in my hand every single day cutting away. I did a BKT 2 weeks ago to remove the urge to chop. I figured spending so much money would make me want to keep my hair but nope.

 I had resolved myself to just go ahead and BC this week and go look for some half wigs but now after reading how you ladies have stuck with it I am going to try to make it until at least June.

I need to find someone who can braid my hair in cornrows while I wear wigs and half wigs though. I think I will take myself on a little half wig spree while SO is watching the Superbowl. That might help cure my hand in hair with scissors disease.


----------



## joytimes10

I want to BC sooooooooo bad. These relaxed ends are "annoying"!  But,  I have at least 6 more months to go.  My NG is not yest shoulder lenght and I need to account for shrinkage.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

my bottom half is all natural. just about 1-2 inches chillen in the front layers


----------



## KiSseS03

nikki2229 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I don't post here often but I do check in frequently.
> I will be 15 months post this weekend and I torn between BC'ing this summer or making it to my two year mark in November and reevaluating it at that point.
> I'm not having any real issues with my hair, just itching to BC I guess.
> I did a mini chop a few months ago from APL to SL and it made a world of difference in how my hair felt.
> Now, the back is completely natural and so is my bang area. But the crown has so much more to grow in order to catch up.
> 
> Sorry for my mini rant, HHG ladies.


Hey lady 
I'm in the same boat, just one month behind you at 14 months. I had originally planned to chop at 18 months, but part of me wants to wait until december when I'll be at 2 years. The major upside to chop in the summer for me, is that I'll be able to rock wash and go puffs, a super fast and cute style for those early style challenged days. Any wet style is a 100% no-go for me in the winter months (Canada)  so it will be sharp learning curve if I wait until then. I'm not having any issues either, and I'm really excited to be 100% natural, but I'm also loving how my hair looks right now, the relaxed ends make it super easy for me to wear my hair straight, and the natural roots give me body. What's a girl to do?


----------



## 3akay3

I can't believe I'm two days late but.... *I'm 6 months POST relaxer!!!!*  I'm so excited that I've made it this far.  I used to relax my hair every 6 weeks (you could have set your watch to my relaxer schedule )


----------



## nikki2229

ltown said:


> 15 months is great, I did little chop through and finish at 15 months in Jan leaving me at SL. My hair grew like yours I was all natural in the back when I did my last chop. I wanted enough to pin up is why I just finish.
> How do you style your hair?



I had been flat ironing every week but I have been trying to give my hair a break so I cornrowed my hair and wore that for a week.
Now I have a half wig. Even though I am not a wig person, I have to force myself to wear it for at least a week.

Then I will be back to wash/flat iron 1 week and then wash/blow dry/bun for the other week.

Congratulations on your BC! Your hair is so pretty.


----------



## nikki2229

KiSseS03 said:


> Hey lady
> I'm in the same boat, just one month behind you at 14 months. I had originally planned to chop at 18 months, but part of me wants to wait until december when I'll be at 2 years. The major upside to chop in the summer for me, is that I'll be able to rock wash and go puffs, a super fast and cute style for those early style challenged days. Any wet style is a 100% no-go for me in the winter months (Canada)  so it will be sharp learning curve if I wait until then. I'm not having any issues either, and I'm really excited to be 100% natural, but I'm also loving how my hair looks right now, the relaxed ends make it super easy for me to wear my hair straight, and the natural roots give me body. What's a girl to do?



That's what my dilemma is also, I want to cut in the summer so I can experiment. If I wait until November, I can see myself just waiting until the next spring/summer but I don't really want a 2.5 year transition. Although, I like to see how much I can challenge myself even though I hate how menial my relaxed hair looks compared to the new growth.
DD is 3 weeks behind me in her transition and wants to BC this summer which is why I felt compelled to not let her go it alone, even though I had been secretly toying with the idea.

I am so confused, LOL.


----------



## slim_thick

I'm currently six months post.  I really need to step up my weekly routine to see better results and less breakage.  I've been hiding my hair with weaves and wigs, braids underneath.  Wash & cond blow-dry and re-braid, tonight.  I'm out of products, until Friday. I'll DC Saturday.  HHG


----------



## blue_flower

I'm 6 months post with 3 inches of new growth. I'm texturized but I can see and feel the difference between the texturized hair and the new growth that's poofier and has a tighter curl pattern.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

you guys, i am like this close () to being natural. i have like 1 1/2 inches in the front layers. i wish i could cut them but i can't bring myself to cut anymore until BSL. by June, it is GONE!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm six months post.  Last relaxer was Aug 2009 and have 3" of newgrowth.


I really like what I've been doing to my hair lately, airdrying only:

*Maintaining my style of rollerset and flat iron roots*


Conditioner-wash hair on ends avoiding roots
Roll wet ends like rollerset
End result is a fluffy rollerset
Or I'll bantu knot

This way my hair stays in a straight style.


----------



## dorko

i have senegalese twists right now using kanekalon hair
is it safe to wash? they are MBL... 
i don't want my hair to mat or tangle by washing it & sitting under a dryer afterwards
help! =]


----------



## Prettyeyes

Hey ladies, I am new to this thread. I am really serious about my transition. I am only 5wks post I did a mini- chop last month. I just created a challenge for transitioners to develop a plan of transitioning and update regularly. I will be in often because I failed four times at transitioning because I was too focused on length, now I have grown my hair to MBL, I am no longer worried about length. See my thread for my plan. I am going to need support to reach my goal.


----------



## Shay72

Prettyeyes said:


> Hey ladies, I am new to this thread. I am really serious about my transition. I am only 5wks post I did a mini- chop last month. I just created a challenge for transitioners to develop a plan of transitioning and update regularly. I will be in often because I failed four times at transitioning because I was too focused on length, now I have grown my hair to MBL, I am no longer worried about length. See my thread for my plan. I am going to need support to reach my goal.


 
Where is it? I couldn't find it.  It might be helpful to put the link in here.


----------



## beans4reezy

I love this thread. Ladies, we are all doing a great job.


----------



## Nerd.

a.kay said:


> I can't believe I'm two days late but.... *I'm 6 months POST relaxer!!!!*  I'm so excited that I've made it this far.  I used to relax my hair every 6 weeks (you could have set your watch to my relaxer schedule )




CONGRATS!!!!!!
I am about a week and a half away from being 6 months and when I get there I will shout from the highest rooftop!!  I was the same exact way. I am so proud of myself and all you other 6monthers

I am still continuing to wash only every 2 weeks. At first I was thinking "maybe this isn't a good idea" and then BAM!! last night as I was washing my hair I almost passed out. I have retained so much length this month it is scary!! My hair was not even stretched and it was very similar to my December flatironed length. I took pictures and they can be found n my fotki.



Keep going guys, I hope to see you on the natural side


----------



## Prettyeyes

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=442768

Here is the link to the new challenge.


----------



## Jewell

Prettyeyes said:


> Hey ladies, I am new to this thread. I am really serious about my transition. I am only 5wks post I did a mini- chop last month. I just created a challenge for transitioners to develop a plan of transitioning and update regularly. I will be in often *because I failed four times at transitioning because I was too focused on length, now I have grown my hair to MBL, I am no longer worried about length.* See my thread for my plan. I am going to need support to reach my goal.



Hi, welcome!  I wanted to give you some encouragement!  You will find much support here!  I was in the SAME POSITION as you about 3 yrs ago.  I had MBL hair, and I had tried about 3 times to transition.  I sat at home one day with a head of thick, healthy, MBL relaxed hair.  I just was tired of my long hair, and had been contemplating cutting it into a rockin' relaxed fauxhawk.  Because I was at the end of a 3-4 month stretch, I went in the bathroom and started cutting free-handed with scissors, using a pic of a style I loved and had found online.

I finished cutting 14 inches of hair, and was left wit about 4" on the top, and 1-1.5" on the sides!  Needless to say, after I did my TU for that style Sept. 10, 2007, I just let it grow out for 13 months thereafter.  It was kind of an impromptu/unplanned transition.  I became preggs w/my daughter in Nov. 07, and just never put another 'laxer in my head for the time being.  I literally BC'd (June 2008) in my L&D bathroom before delivery.  I had "new" hair (June '08) and a new baby (July 08)!  

I had a TWA, and since it was a bit choppy due to the impromptu job I did with medical bandage scissors look...so I wrapped this head up wit fly headwraps, and when I had time between taking care of the baby, I got it braided w/extensions.  In 5 mos (by Nov. 08), I had APL length hair...then I texlaxed.  Now, I'm transitioning again.  This will be my 5th transition attempt, and only one of those (described above) actually resulted in me BC'ing and being fully natural.  I plan to forego the BC this time.  Just wanted to share my experience, so *don't feel bad* that you've tried many times and haven't followed through!  

So have I, whenever I got past 4 mos, I would break down and relax, mostly due to the fact that I thought I couldn't manage my hair, or due to family making stupid comments like, "Well what you gonna do with your hair," or, "Why don't you go and let so and so press it?"  Eventually, I'd give up and I was like, to hell with this!  Too much pressure to stay straight!  

I am happy to say that in many areas of my life I have thrown what other ppl think out the window...I live my life and wear my hair these days without care of what other people say (whether I need to wear it relaxed, natural, straight, kinky, etc).  And, through the awesomeness of LHCF, the 'net, YT, and other hair boards, I've learned that I can do many things to take care of my transitioning hair over the years...and I'm having fun in the process.  KISS really helps me, as well as low-manipulation styles (my hair likes to be left ALONE)!  HHG, and see you around!! 

BTW: Your hair is very pretty!


----------



## malibu4590

Checking in 

I am 23 months post and finally updated my fotki with more transitioning photos. I probably won't straighten for a length check until spring. Most of the texlaxed ends are completely gone at the nape. I'm guesstimating that there is about 4 or 5 inches of texlaxed hair in the front and crown areas.

Here is a then and now comparison:





Keep up the good work, ladies!


----------



## mg1979

Hello all. Well my hair is a wreck right now. I went to DC for a conference last week and got stuck there until yesterday. I ran out of hair products since I was not expecting to be there long and there was no way to get more-everything shut down-a lot of stores, taxis, etc. My hair is a mess. I'm gonna have to baby these strands to get back to pre-blizzard hair!


----------



## Foxglove

malibu4590 said:


> Checking in
> 
> I am 23 months post and finally updated my fotki with more transitioning photos. I probably won't straighten for a length check until spring. Most of the texlaxed ends are completely gone at the nape. I'm guesstimating that there is about 4 or 5 inches of texlaxed hair in the front and crown areas.
> 
> Here is a then and now comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work, ladies!


Oh wow I'm loving your texture. How long are you planning on transitioning?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm 33 weeks post, in my 7th month. I'm bunning this week and added pics of my bun today in my fotki and my siggy.


----------



## Damaged but not out

week 22- flat iron length check(sorta/kinda, was bored ,theres a storm)












Here is my last length check in Nov, since then i trimmed 2+inches. Im very happy that i did this flat iron today. Ive been thinking my hair has not been growing. Wondering how i was going to maake it to 52 weeks with no visible progress.(pics enlarge if u click them)


----------



## Bun Mistress

I had to throw down in clinic yesterday.  Some one was talking about cutting your hair to make it grow.  (she as natural and last year installed locks).  I said that is not true.  You don't have to cut your have for it to grow.  I haven't cut more than a half an inch of hair in the last year and my hair has grown. Then she says well your natural and our (???) hair grows fast.  I countered that with.  I'm not natural I have several inches of relaxed ends.  She imediately asked-----> "why haven't you cut off your ends!"  
I or course said "I don't wanna"  

Then there was a lot of of blah blah blah about your hair won't grow and you can't have two textures on your head.  I started explaining the hair shaft to her and she dropped it.  

I will cut my hair when I'm ready.  Darnit.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Okay ladies. I'm dropping out of the challenge. My chemical hair is snapping off & I've decided to retouch on Wednesday. I wish all of you ladies nothing but the best as you transition!


----------



## malibu4590

Foxglove said:


> Oh wow I'm loving your texture. How long are you planning on transitioning?



Thanks, Foxglove!

There is no tentative date for when I will BC. I have just been dusting as I've gone along over the last two years (I was grazing APL when I started transitioning) Maybe when I reach my goal of MBL of natural hair stretched, I'll BC. I'm sure by then all of the relaxed hair would have broken off! LOL


----------



## nikki2229

Hi ladies,

I think I have the slowest hair growth in the world. The BC is calling me, so I decided to chop the front of my hair this morning before work and it only reaches ear length stretched.erplexed. I am 15 months post.
If it wasn't time to go to work then I think I would have just continued chopping. I'm feeling discouraged because I feel like I am 6 months behind in growth.

It seems like it will take multiple years to reach something simple like APL.


----------



## crazydaze911

nikki2229 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I think I have the slowest hair growth in the world. The BC is calling me, so I decided to chop the front of my hair this morning before work and it only reaches ear length stretched.erplexed. I am 15 months post.
> If it wasn't time to go to work then I think I would have just continued chopping. I'm feeling discouraged because I feel like I am 6 months behind in growth.
> 
> It seems like it will take multiple years to reach something simple like APL.



i feel you!  my hair is "long" now, but it took me OVER THREE YEARS to make it from ALMOST BSL to ALMOST MBL - and thats with only ONE small trim.  I've monitored my growth.. i get 1 1/2 inches every SIX MONTHS - no joke - 3 inches a year... and no growth aid helps.
even though im frustrated, the slow growth is the reason i HAVENT BCed.. cuz i couldnt handle having short hair for such an extended period of time - especially natural. 

depending on how much you've cut, its not too late to change ur mind and pretend you have layers.   Its up to you.  i just wanted u to know that i do feel u.. your not the only one with slow growth, and not the only transitioner with that prob either.

growth is a much bigger issue than retention for me.  u know ur growth pattern so do what you think will make you happy...

good luck


----------



## Aggie

My last trim was May 2009 when my stylist cut off 4 inches. I have no idea when the next trim will be. I do know that I should have mini one pretty soon.


----------



## melissa-bee

6 months post. It's becoming challenging for me now


----------



## toyagurl

Can I join this?  I just signed up for something else but I do not plan on bcing.


----------



## Shay72

Of course ^^ .


----------



## Platinum

42 weeks post!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

malibu4590 said:


> Thanks, Foxglove!
> 
> There is no tentative date for when I will BC. I have just been dusting as I've gone along over the last two years (I was grazing APL when I started transitioning) Maybe when I reach my goal of MBL of natural hair stretched, I'll BC. I'm sure by then all of the relaxed hair would have broken off! LOL


 
LOL!!! This is exactly how I feel. I want to transition until I am MBL stretched also. I am only 38 weeks post so I have a LOOOOONGGGG way to go.



Bun Mistress said:


> I had to throw down in clinic yesterday. Some one was talking about cutting your hair to make it grow. (she as natural and last year installed locks). I said that is not true. You don't have to cut your have for it to grow. I haven't cut more than a half an inch of hair in the last year and my hair has grown. Then she says well your natural and our (???) hair grows fast. I countered that with. I'm not natural I have several inches of relaxed ends. She imediately asked-----> "why haven't you cut off your ends!"
> I or course said "I don't wanna"
> 
> Then there was a lot of of blah blah blah about your hair won't grow and you can't have two textures on your head. I started explaining the hair shaft to her and she dropped it.
> 
> I will cut my hair when I'm ready. Darnit.


 
LMBO!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I am about 51 weeks post i think??  I've been trimming a smidge here and there.  I just trimmed about an inch all around about a week ago.  Transitioning has not been as challenging as i thought it would be (though there were a few doozies along the way ).  It could be because i was texlaxed and was left with a tone of texture.  I'm glad i didn't go bone straight.  That would have been brutal!

Holy smokes!  it will be 52 weeks into my transition as of this Sunday.  Aren't there 52 weeks in a year??


----------



## septemberbaby

I will be 15 months post on 2/15.  I can't believe I've made it this far and have no urge to go back to relaxing. 

I blew out and flat ironed my hair last weekend. My hair has grown so much but I need a good trim. 

My plan is to:
wash and deep condition every week
finger comb to detangle 
continue finding products that my hair loves & keep my staple products
find no/low manipulation and protective styles
no/low heat 
eat healthier, exercise, take supplements daily and drink more water


----------



## septemberbaby

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I am about 51 weeks post i think?? I've been trimming a smidge here and there. I just trimmed about an inch all around about a week ago. Transitioning has not been as challenging as i thought it would be (though there were a few doozies along the way ). It could be because i was texlaxed and was left with a tone of texture. I'm glad i didn't go bone straight. That would have been brutal!
> 
> Holy smokes! *it will be 52 weeks into my transition as of this Sunday. Aren't there 52 weeks in a year??*


 
 Happy 2-year anniversary!


----------



## KBA

I'm nearing 5 months...I keep it braided for 2 weeks at a time and just wear my wigs. Its too cold in the Midwest to wear it out!


----------



## destine2grow

I don't think I am going to bc for a long time maybe in 2.5 years. I am going to cowash my hair tonight.


----------



## dicapr

I am revisiting braidouts.  I want to give my edges a break.  I like them on other people but I'm not sure I like the look on me yet.


----------



## Aggie

I am currently at 55.5 weeks post my last relaxer and need to complete at least another 22.5 to 32.54 weeks. By the way, I still have not decided to transition to natural hair. I still want to texlax in about 8-11 months or so.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Lately my relaxed hair had felt funny.  Don't know how to explain it.  I bought some pourosity control to see if this helps the proble,.  Has anyone else used this?

BTW everyone hang in their.  With all the of the recent BC lately I'm getting lonely.


----------



## Aggie

Bun Mistress said:


> Lately my relaxed hair had felt funny. Don't know how to explain it. I bought some pourosity control to see if this helps the proble,. Has anyone else used this?
> 
> BTW everyone hang in their. With all the of the recent BC lately I'm getting lonely.


 
You don't have to feel lonely BM. I am not big chopping anytime soon.


----------



## beans4reezy

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Holy smokes! it will be 52 weeks into my transition as of this Sunday. Aren't there 52 weeks in a year??


 
I am four weeks away from 52 weeks and I am very excited. This is the longest I've ever stretched


----------



## Dee_33

Haven't relaxed since early Sept. Planning on growing out all the relaxer and cutting an inch or two when I reach 2 inches in new growth till all the relaxer is gone.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Transitioning for me is sooo hard! I have lived most of my adult life in weaves and braids and I didnt even know what to do with my relaxed hair when I would get it done once a year in between braids...but the only way to learn to take care of your hair is to LEARN TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR HAIR by wearing it! I liked bunning since I have about 5 inches of relaxed hair left, but I read that ponytails can lead to breakage and sleeping in buns isn't good for your hair so Im scared to continue that practice...Im so tempted to continue with my sew-ins until I'm completely natural which Im hoping to be in about 6 months...Im gonna at least hold out on getting weave until March....hey this is the shortest month of the year, I know I can do that! I tried a braidout and took my time and did 50-11 braids on my hair and rolled my ends with medium clamped rollers and it looked a mess....Im gonna try to learn flat twists and use perm rods for my ends since that seems to get members better results....I tried to learn cornrowing for better braidouts and I got it but I dont have the patience to actually do them in my hair...this thing is sooo patience oriented.....patience with growth....patience with learning about the right hair products and regimens....patience with learning new styling techniques...o I told yall I was frustrated!!! Feels good to vent to people who are familiar with my struggle!


----------



## pookaloo83

4 months post. Just did a mini chop the other day, and my hair is easier to deal with.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hey everyone! I'm new to LHCF (after lurking since....May I think) and I'll be 12 weeks post this Friday. I usually stretched my relaxers 13 weeks so I'm not having any problems as of yet. We'll see in the weeks to come. I plan on transitioning for 18 months so we'll see how things go!

I'm so happy to be able to FINALLY POST lol. Everyone's hair is beautiful


----------



## br0wney3z

A little over 8 weeks and still in braids trying to stretch it to 12 weeks before taking down my Senegalese twists.  I know if I take it down too soon the urge to relax will overwhelm me, so trying to do my best and be diligent


----------



## RockCreak

br0wney3z said:


> A little over 8 weeks and still in braids trying to stretch it to 12 weeks before taking down my Senegalese twists. I know if I take it down too soon the urge to relax will overwhelm me, so trying to do my best and be diligent


 
I'm still hanging in there also.  I've had my twist in for almost 6 wks.  I don't think I can make it past another 2 wks.  I'm going to try though.  I have another appointment set up for another install soon.  

NG is out of control....


----------



## beans4reezy

Going into my fifth week in cornrows. At 48 weeks post, it's no manip braids if I am going to make it through this!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So I know the new growth needs moisture to prevent breakage at the line of demarcation. I also see I've made wonderful progress co-washing 3 times a week since last summer. This question is going to sound dumb...actually it's not even a question...but I feel like I'm over-manupulating my hair. I co-wash and then put my hair in 2 braids and leave it like that until the next wash day but I also lose ALOT of hair and I feel like it's worse whenever I wet it. I've shed alot since I was young but it seems especially prevalent whenever I wash my hair....

So I guess my question is, how do you know when you should cut down on the manipulation? I know alot of WL ladies only wash bi-weekly...or is co-washing essential when transitioning?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## br0wney3z

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I know the new growth needs moisture to prevent breakage at the line of demarcation. I also see I've made wonderful progress co-washing 3 times a week since last summer. This question is going to sound dumb...actually it's not even a question...but I feel like I'm over-manupulating my hair. I co-wash and then put my hair in 2 braids and leave it like that until the next wash day but I also lose ALOT of hair and I feel like it's worse whenever I wet it. I've shed alot since I was young but it seems especially prevalent whenever I wash my hair....
> 
> So I guess my question is, how do you know when you should cut down on the manipulation? I know alot of WL ladies only wash bi-weekly...or is co-washing essential when transitioning?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I am by no means an expert, but I have learned quite a few things in my few years here.  Shedding is normal, some people tend to shed more than others, I know I don't shed that much, but when my hair gets wet I tend to see more hair loss.  However are you seeing shedded hairs, or broken hairs?  If it seems like there's more broken than shedded hair then that may indicate over-manipulation.  Also what kind of condish are you using for your co-washes?  You may need to add a little more protein (if it's broken hairs you are seeing) that may help strengthen the strands.  My hair personally hates to be co-washed, it tangles, mats, and looks a HAM, so I probably won't be going that route.  You can also try going longer between washes and see if that helps any.  Good luck


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

br0wney3z said:


> I am by no means an expert, but I have learned quite a few things in my few years here. Shedding is normal, some people tend to shed more than others, I know I don't shed that much, but when my hair gets wet I tend to see more hair loss. However are you seeing shedded hairs, or broken hairs? If it seems like there's more broken than shedded hair then that may indicate over-manipulation. Also what kind of condish are you using for your co-washes? You may need to add a little more protein (if it's broken hairs you are seeing) that may help strengthen the strands. My hair personally hates to be co-washed, it tangles, mats, and looks a HAM, so I probably won't be going that route. You can also try going longer between washes and see if that helps any. Good luck


 
I don't get much breakage.....some but a little is inevitable on relaxed hair I thought. I co-wash with Vo5 and DC with a light protein bi-weekly and do a strong protein monthly. But most of the hair that fills my comb and clog my drains are shed hair and it's quite annoying, normal or not. I want to try washing bi-weekly but my ng dries out faster than the rest of my hair so I didn't know if I should moisturize that area more (which would result in buildup??) or continue to co-wash 3 times a week. 

Has anyone tried garlic shampoos/conditioners? OR supplements?


----------



## Bun Mistress

Okay, I think I post too much, but I have some products to share.

1. Roux porosity control has excellent slip and there isa trial version that is only two dollars (no commitment)  Also I think my relaxed ends really needed it.  I think it will be a regular for me.  Find it at Sallys

2.  The Detangler (there is a paul mitchell and a GVP, It tried both now) - it is a really nice detangler and moisture conditioner.  I mixed it with Aloe vera gel, jojoba oil, wheat germ oil, and honey.  I got the gvp at Sallys and a liter bottle at Target. 

I'm a PJ.  HHG


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

can spring come already? I am over this cold.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Day 171(5 months, 18 days)


Thursday humour( Diary of a cat)
DAY 768 - I am finally aware of how sadistic they are. For no good reason I was chosen for the water torture. This time however it included a burning foamy chemical called "shampoo." What sick minds could invent such a liquid. My only consolation is the piece of thumb still stuck between my teeth.


----------



## princessnad

I think after my last trim I am mostly natural.  I'm 26 months post.  I'm APL+

I will post pics tonight


----------



## Alta Angel

Hi all,

Just checking in.  Next week I will be 9 months post!!:woohoo2:

I have a hair appointment set up for the 25th and I will be getting a mini-chop of 2 inches.  I have worn my side updo to death!  I must find another transition style that works for me.


----------



## joytimes10

My braidouts are getting better and better.  Between KBB and Qhemet, my moisture content is going up.  My relaxed hair is breaking a little around the last 2 inches but I don't care.  It's gonna be gone in a minute anyway.  I'm focusing on my new growth and the demarcation line and there's been very little breakage there. I'm also contemplating a mini chop of about 2 inches. 

EVCO and EVOO are my best friends right now. I find that if warm them up and oil my hair the night before wash day, detangling is much less traumatic.  Hang in there ladies!  Happy transitioning!


----------



## divinefavor

Hi Everyone!  I just made the decision on Monday to transition to natural!  I will be 11 weeks post relaxer on Saturday (last touch up was December 5th). I do not plan on doing a BC anytime soon.  I plan to transition for 12 months (until 2/16/2011), assess where I am then and see if I have the courage to BC at that time.


----------



## princessnad

princessnad said:


> I think after my last trim I am mostly natural.  I'm 26 months post.  I'm APL+
> 
> I will post pics tonight



I posted pics in the thread called "Natural Stylings of Cancun"

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=446646


----------



## Platinum

43 weeks posts!


----------



## Nerd.

:creatures:bouncegre:trampolin

*I AM 6 MONTHS POST TODAY*

I am SO proud of myself  Never in my life did I think I would be able to do something as "drastic" as not getting a relaxer. But now that I am over that hump, I know I can do this. I cannot wait to have the hair that God intended me to have! Hope to see you all on the natural side guys


----------



## melissa-bee

Almost 26 weeks post and my nape and edges are completly natural


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checking in at 21 weeks post...almost half way there . Wearing braids that I'll redo mid march to take me to May (transitioning but still trying for APL by June, 2010).


----------



## Mane_Attraction

im 14 months post relaxer and its looking like its time to cut off the last few inches so i can be fully natural. never thought i'd be a natural hair girl as much as i loved my creamy crack lol but its time. Thanks for all the info ladies happy transitioning


----------



## hair4romheaven

*Mane attraction* please post pics if you chop the last few inches off.  All the motivation is needed over here!! ;-)


----------



## mrsjohnson75

8 months post...and all is well!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'll be 30 weeks post this weekend 

I went to the salon to get styled for a length check (pic is in my siggy) and I noticed they don't know how to be gentle with the demarcation line.  So ladies I've learned the very hard way to tell the, yell to them to be gentle when detangling your hair and don't let them use a fine-tooth comb on your hair!!!


----------



## melissa-bee

Our hair was truely made to protect us from the sun   I think i'm 27 weeks post tomorrow. And i've just washed and now i'm conditioning with a plastic bag over my head and a hand held dryer. And unlike before my scalp can't feel a thing. Before i would have to move it when it got to hot and now i don't feel any hotness. I actually thought my blowdryer was blowing warm wind at first.


----------



## jturner7156

I'm in the group...yay. 20 weeks for me. No more relaxers!


----------



## Alta Angel

9 months post!!


----------



## beans4reezy

Checking in at 49 weeks post! My trusty cornrows are getting me right through this change (from bone straight to texturized).


----------



## dany06

I relaxed my natural hair back in October and now the ends are splitting like crazy. I hate that my hair just doesn't agree with relaxers and BKTs aren't strong enough.  I'm really trying to avoid the big chop. I've gone natural 2 times before. Both times my hair was cut down to nothing. I refuse to ever do that again, but these relaxed ends are so horrible. They seem to split if you just look at them wrong. I cant seem to enjoy any growth because Im constantly cutting off my ends. I'll probably be natural way before I get a good amount of length.  

So I guess I'll be officially joining the group.


----------



## Imani

dany06 said:


> I relaxed my natural hair back in October and now the ends are splitting like crazy. I hate that my hair just doesn't agree with relaxers and BKTs aren't strong enough.  I'm really trying to avoid the big chop. I've gone natural 2 times before. Both times my hair was cut down to nothing. I refuse to ever do that again, but these relaxed ends are so horrible. They seem to split if you just look at them wrong. I cant seem to enjoy any growth because Im constantly cutting off my ends. I'll probably be natural way before I get a good amount of length.
> 
> So I guess I'll be officially joining the group.



I had to trim a bit at first too. I got two fairly substantial trims within my first 3 to 4 months post relaxer. My ends were splitting.  But after that, its been fine, I'm 6 months post, and I haven't really seen any more splits. I say just nip it in the bud early on and hopefully once you get a good transitioning regimen going, the ends will no longer split.


----------



## Imani

What products are ya'll using for deep conditioning? Especially those who are 4B or have dry hair that requires serious moisture. 

I have such a hard time finding something thats just a really intensive moisturizing conditioner. My hair gets too dry with protein and many of the supposedly moisturizing conditioner just sit on top of my hair with all the cones.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I use ORS replenishing paks.


----------



## Imani

aren't the ors pak a mild protein treatment? I think I used this years ago one time and it did not moisturize my hair at all. my hair does not like protein


----------



## MRJ1972

Will be 12 months post on March 3

My hair looks a hot mess; although I cut off all the thin ends...( I think it's because of my anemia, I need to work on my self internally) 

My daughter is 13 months post and her hair is thriving...very thick, just waiting for it to get longer...

We are both 4b...


----------



## chelleyrock

Imani said:


> What products are ya'll using for deep conditioning? Especially those who are 4B or have dry hair that requires serious moisture.
> 
> I have such a hard time finding something thats just a really intensive moisturizing conditioner. My hair gets too dry with protein and many of the supposedly moisturizing conditioner just sit on top of my hair with all the cones.


 
I mix 1 ORS Replenishing pack with some Elasta QP DPR-11, olive oil, honey and coconut oil.


----------



## yvette

Update 34 1/2 weeks post and counting........

I am still using my hair wigs and LOVE THEM!!

My routine is now:

1.) Wash hair every Sunday w/ Shescentit's Tea Tree Shampoo or Jojoba...whatever I have in stock

2.) Use Shescentit's Avocado Conditioning and put baggy on head for 45 min- 1hour; rinse

3.) Use Shescentit's Deep Conditioner in Fresh Scent and put generously on hair, put on baggy, sit under dryer for 1 hour; rinse

4.) Dry hair with towel, spray with Shescentit's moisture mist and "oil" scalp with Ovation. Seal ends with either Amla oil or Qhem's AOHC.  Plait hair and let air dry.


I take my hair down every Wednesday and Saturday and "oil" scalp with Ovation


I no longer leave any hair out when I am using my half wigs, I just use my hair headband to cover up the track


----------



## Imani

yvette said:


> Update 34 1/2 weeks post and counting........
> 
> I am still using my hair wigs and LOVE THEM!!
> 
> My routine is now:
> 
> 1.) Wash hair every Sunday w/ Shescentit's Tea Tree Shampoo or Jojoba...whatever I have in stock
> 
> 2.) Use Shescentit's Avocado Conditioning and put baggy on head for 45 min- 1hour; rinse
> 
> 3.) Use Shescentit's Deep Conditioner in Fresh Scent and put generously on hair, put on baggy, sit under dryer for 1 hour; rinse
> 
> 4.) Dry hair with towel, spray with Shescentit's moisture mist and "oil" scalp with Ovation. Seal ends with either Amla oil or Qhem's AOHC. Plait hair and let air dry.
> 
> 
> I take my hair down every Wednesday and Saturday and "oil" scalp with Ovation
> 
> 
> I no longer leave any hair out when I am using my half wigs, I just use my hair headband to cover up the track


 

How do u like the Shescentit conditioners? i've seen them mentioned a few times and was thinking about trying it.  I am in desperate need of a deep moisturizing conditioner that consistently gives results. Most just sit on top of my hair and won't sink in to really moisturize.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Imani said:


> aren't the ors pak a mild protein treatment? I think I used this years ago one time and it did not moisturize my hair at all. my hair does not like protein



Yes it is a mild protein treatment. I always use it along with Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner.


----------



## melissa-bee

I used ors replenishing pack yesterday to deep condition yesterday. I saw my nice puffy hair for the first in two weeks. I was sad i had to flat iron them away.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Imani said:


> What products are ya'll using for deep conditioning? Especially those who are 4B or have dry hair that requires serious moisture.
> 
> I have such a hard time finding something thats just a really intensive moisturizing conditioner. My hair gets too dry with protein and many of the supposedly moisturizing conditioner just sit on top of my hair with all the cones.



Nothing helps my natural roots better than DCing with Silicon Mix.


----------



## Imani

SherylsTresses said:


> Nothing helps my natural roots better than DCing with Silicon Mix.


 

I have this sitting at home but have never used it. Scared of the cones.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Imani said:


> I have this sitting at home but have never used it. Scared of the cones.



For what it's worth, I also moisturize my NG with conditioner, my Nexxus Humectin conditioner.  It's a wonderful moisturizer for my hair.


----------



## yvette

Imani said:


> How do u like the Shescentit conditioners? i've seen them mentioned a few times and was thinking about trying it.  I am in desperate need of a deep moisturizing conditioner that consistently gives results. Most just sit on top of my hair and won't sink in to really moisturize.



I hear ya'  

I have very dry, dense hair and have used a ton of products over the years and most don't do anything to my hair. I started using Shescentit's products about 2 years ago and am very happy with them. For one, I use her deep conditioning and since I have a TON of new growth and just all around naps, using this product makes it easier for me to comb and plait my hair. It also makes it very soft. When I was relaxing, I used the deep conditioner and then would do a roller set. My curls would be so soft and bouncy and silky, you couldn't tell me anything cause I know my hair looked good!

I also got fantastic results from her Fortifying Mask (which is actually the first product of hers that I tried). I was using this for about 6-8 months before it dawned on me that this was not a deep conditioner but it still gave me great results: silky hair, soft etc. I then stopped using it and switched over to the deep conditioner. 

I recommend her products because they worked for me. I learned the hard way that what works for one person might not work for someone else.


----------



## Platinum

10 months posts!:superbanana:


----------



## Jewell

I'm 7 mos, 3 days in!  I would love to try Silicon Mix, but I am trying hard to keep the PJ in me under wraps!  I've got a list of stuff I'd like to try, but so far my best friends have been Aussie Moist Condish, VO5 Strawberries 'n Cream, S-Curl, my sulfur treatments, and shampoo bars.  I am loving the way my hair is thickening and growing so well without the chemicals.


----------



## missvicki2u

I am just joining the site.  Decided yesterday to transition without the BC.  My last relaxer was Jan 2010.  I am a newby


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

i am so over my hair lol. i need a wig


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm  at 4 months! This is the longest I've ever transitioned for!  I might make this a long transition after all.


----------



## blue_flower

Going on 7 months and doing pretty good. That 4 inches I got cut off has really helped.


----------



## RockCreak

I'm taking my braids out this weekend and letting my hair rest for a week, then back in braids I go.

I may do another mini chop.. those help me a lot!


----------



## fyb87

Haven't been on in a while and just saw this thread.  I never bc'd.  I use to get relaxers twice a year (maybe three times a few times) and one day realized it had been a year since the last time I had relaxed (I did them myself).  So, I stopped.  It wasn't a big deal to me and I didn't think much about it at all.  

It worked for me.  My hair reacted the same way from what I remember   (it was so long ag).  Never did mini chops either.  Apparently I was blessed.


----------



## KBA

Imani said:


> aren't the ors pak a mild protein treatment? I think I used this years ago one time and it did not moisturize my hair at all. my hair does not like protein



I like the intense hydrating masque by Moroccan Oil, its pretty moisturizing.


----------



## pookaloo83

Anyone doing mini chops? If so how often?


----------



## Alta Angel

Pookaloo83,

I do mini-chops of 2 inches every three months and maintain a length of about 7 inches in the very back.  Since I am so tall, 7 inches is a little past shoulder length for me.  I have been transitioning for just over 9 months and I now have more natural hair than relaxed.  I hope to be completely natural at 15-18 months with about 7-9 inches of hair.


----------



## CaliDiamond

If I haven't already....subscribing.


----------



## dede1129

Yes I do mini chops every 6 weeks and since I ahve started my hair has been growing so much fuller and longer!


----------



## dede1129

What are some good products to use if you have 4A hair that gets thin when you use heavy products on it? I need some suggestions for some light treatments because my hair gets easily weighed down.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun

I wished that I never relaxed, I just can’t deal with summer reversion (sp??).

Are there any other ballet dancers here that are natural or transitioning? If so, how do you keep your bun from looking like a poofy HAM!!!!


----------



## Damaged but not out

6 months!!! , 6 more to go 

Got my second trim for the year, prob my last for the year. My hair is now fully covering my tattoo. Should have posted pics but by the time i remembered my hair went...poof.


----------



## Aria-Selene

Ballerina_Bun said:


> I wished that I never relaxed, I just can’t deal with summer reversion (sp??).
> 
> Are there any other ballet dancers here that are natural or transitioning? If so, how do you keep your bun from looking like a poofy HAM!!!!



Former ballet dancer here, I was natural when I danced. Since I'm bunning now as a protective style I found a great way to keep it smooth. I cowash, put my leave ins on, then I take a small bit of smoothing cream *usually used when your straightening with a blow dryer*. I put that on the new growth, then I use a boar bristle brush to smooth the top. Twist in a bun *I don't tie it up, that never works well for me. And I use hair pins to keep it up 
The smoothing cream makes the top sleek and smooth and the bun last for two days as long as you put the scarf on at night to cover. 
HTH!


----------



## divinefavor

dede1129 said:


> What are some good products to use if you have 4A hair that gets thin when you use heavy products on it? I need some suggestions for some light treatments because my hair gets easily weighed down.



I would like to know this as well!  I have 4A fine hair and I made the decision to transition about two weeks ago!


----------



## divinefavor

subscribing to this thread...I'm 12 weeks post relaxer and just beginning my transition journey!


----------



## RockCreak

OK, so I yesterday I took my braids out.  It took all of 2 1/2 hours.  I'm loving the NG and lookin at the relaxed ends like !

I'm holdin on....


----------



## SherylsTresses

My newgrowth is loving Nexxus Luxxtress watery leave-in.  I spray just before bed, seal my ends with oil, then tie my scarf.    

My usual style is a curly ponytail with a party down the middle.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

8 months post     At 12 months post I will begin trimming away my relaxed ends every 3-4 months.


----------



## melissa-bee

27 weeks today, 7 months next week wow wee.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

i cut another 1/2 inch off. 1 more inch left. it will be gone by may/june


----------



## laurend085

I'm not officially in this challenge but I needed to vent. I am currently 5 months post relaxer and am trying to transition to naturalwhich I've never done before or heard of b4 here. Currently I am still trying to find products and a regimen that will work for me and will give me maximum growth and health.  I am in a sew in that I'm not really liking cause the leave out hair is not the same texture/straightness as the hair. When I wash my hair I can see where the new growth is  and the relaxed ends are even though there's tons more relaxed hair. Sometimes I want to cut some of the relaxed ends just to see what my natural hair would look like but I don't want to bc or have a twa or less. My so makes comments about my hair sometimes cause he can't see the big picture as I can't either cause of course right I just look like someone that needs a perm. I am also style challenged so I can't wear things like twist outs braid outs as I can't cornrow, twist, flat twist, anything my own hair.I can't flat iron that well yet I constantly am to make my hair straight and/or blend and look decent.  I'm trying to stay positive and believe that one day I'll have the hair I want.


----------



## Shay72

laurend085--I can not cornrow or flat twist but I can do braid outs and twists out.  Braidouts can be done with plaits and twistouts can be done with double strand twists.


----------



## Trefoxx

Heeey all!!! Im in... currently about seven months in and waiting til june 11'  until I chop. It'll be my 30th bday present to myself.


----------



## ycj1

I have been transitioning since Feb 09 when I could not take the knots on my natural hair after I bc! I used the s-curl in the box for 5 min. and since that one time have not used any other chemical since.  My transitioning is going well bc I decided as of Nov 09 to put braid extensions in for less manipulation! My hair is thriving, that along with washing with the braids in once a wk, using MT everyday with JBCO in it and massaging every day/night! Oh and my vitamins Im taking too! I think for me it was harder to transition when I did not have the braids in, then it is with them. I am on a quest to go for 2-3 yrs with this routine. But I will be cutting off at least an inch once a yr. Slowly gradually and for surley I will have all of my natural healthy hair back. 

It just takes patience and a matter of time.


----------



## MissH

It's been a little over eight days since I decided to transition and I'm finding it hard to find the right style for me to wear that lasts longer than a day. I've tried a few things but I just haven't found anything that I feel comfortable with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ballerina_Bun

Aria-Selene said:


> Former ballet dancer here, I was natural when I danced. Since I'm bunning now as a protective style I found a great way to keep it smooth. I cowash, put my leave ins on, then I take a small bit of smoothing cream *usually used when your straightening with a blow dryer*. I put that on the new growth, then I use a boar bristle brush to smooth the top. Twist in a bun *I don't tie it up, that never works well for me. And I use hair pins to keep it up
> The smoothing cream makes the top sleek and smooth and the bun last for two days as long as you put the scarf on at night to cover.
> HTH!


 
I'm glad I popped back in here.  Thank you  .  If I transition again, I will do this.


----------



## LoveCraze

divinefavor said:


> I would like to know this as well! I have 4A fine hair and I made the decision to transition about two weeks ago!


 
What products are you looking for specifically?  Everyone has their favs and they change from one person to the next. If you're looking for a moisturizer, Soft and Beautiful lite is really nice. For oils to seal, try using Jojoba oil or coconut oil for starters. I also like to use a shea butter mixture, but this only works best on my hair when it is wet or during the winter time. If is use it on dry hair any other time of the year, it becomes very heavy, greasy and weighed down.  I use both liquid and creamy leave ins so it probably does not matter which one you decide to use. Just try some out until you find one your hair likes best. Now for styling setting, I use David Babaii or Oyin Handmade whipped pudding. I also like ORS Smooth and Hold pudding. If you want to know about a product for a specific use, let us all know. 
Note that this is what works for me and I do have fine hair with low densitiy.
HTH


----------



## Amerie123

i can not believe i've been transitioning for appx 9 months..


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Bun Mistress said:


> Okay, I think I post too much, but I have some products to share.
> 
> 1.* Roux porosity control* has excellent slip and there isa trial version that is only two dollars (no commitment)  Also I think my relaxed ends really needed it.  I think it will be a regular for me.  Find it at Sallys




I have been thinking about using PC lately... What benefits/ differences in your hair have you noticed since you began to use it? (all responses are welcome ) 

TIA ladies


----------



## mg1979

laurend085 said:


> I'm not officially in this challenge but I needed to vent. I am currently 5 months post relaxer and am trying to transition to naturalwhich I've never done before or heard of b4 here. Currently I am still trying to find products and a regimen that will work for me and will give me maximum growth and health. I am in a sew in that I'm not really liking cause the leave out hair is not the same texture/straightness as the hair. When I wash my hair I can see where the new growth is and the relaxed ends are even though there's tons more relaxed hair. Sometimes I want to cut some of the relaxed ends just to see what my natural hair would look like but I don't want to bc or have a twa or less. My so makes comments about my hair sometimes cause he can't see the big picture as I can't either cause of course right I just look like someone that needs a perm. I am also style challenged so I can't wear things like twist outs braid outs as I can't cornrow, twist, flat twist, anything my own hair.I can't flat iron that well yet I constantly am to make my hair straight and/or blend and look decent. I'm trying to stay positive and believe that one day I'll have the hair I want.


 
I hear ya. I'm style challenged too-can't do cornrows and all that. Probably wouldn't look right on me either. I end up wearing my hair straight most of the time using heat once a week. Straight is the only way I feel comfortable right now.


----------



## Platinum

Happy Friday everyone! I'm 45 weeks post now!:superbanana:


----------



## Dee_33

26 wks post.


----------



## hairhere

Where is everyone getting their shea butter from?  Stores/Pharmacy/BSS/Street?

TIA


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm still a baby transitioner at 14 weeks post! Can't wait to get where you ladies are


----------



## mrsjohnson75

laurend085 said:


> I'm not officially in this challenge but I needed to vent. I am currently 5 months post relaxer and am trying to transition to naturalwhich I've never done before or heard of b4 here. Currently I am still trying to find products and a regimen that will work for me and will give me maximum growth and health.  I am in a sew in that I'm not really liking cause the leave out hair is not the same texture/straightness as the hair. When I wash my hair I can see where the new growth is  and the relaxed ends are even though there's tons more relaxed hair. Sometimes I want to cut some of the relaxed ends just to see what my natural hair would look like but I don't want to bc or have a twa or less. My so makes comments about my hair sometimes cause he can't see the big picture as I can't either cause of course right I just look like someone that needs a perm. I am also style challenged so I can't wear things like twist outs braid outs as I can't cornrow, twist, flat twist, anything my own hair.I can't flat iron that well yet I constantly am to make my hair straight and/or blend and look decent.  I'm trying to stay positive and believe that one day I'll have the hair I want.



Welcome 

Go to youtube and search for tutorials. You can learn how to braid, twist, etc.

Tell your SO to stop with the comments....period.

You can try half wigs that are similar to your texture so the blending won't be a problem.

*You can do it*....just keep looking here, member's fotki albums, and  on youtube for different products, techniques, and tips.


----------



## RockCreak

Trefoxx said:


> Heeey all!!! Im in... currently about seven months in and waiting til june 11' until I chop. It'll be my 30th bday present to myself.


 
Aww how special, that's my DH birthday too.

OK ladies, I'm going to apologize now because I cannot continue on this journey.  The two textures are driving me crazy.  I try to do a style and end up looking a mess because my natural hair don't like products that my relaxed ends love and vice versa.

So I have decided to end my transitioning journey and BC this crap off this weekend.  

Much success to you all, I'll be posting pics.


----------



## Platinum

RockCreak said:


> Aww how special, that's my DH birthday too.
> 
> OK ladies, I'm going to apologize now because I cannot continue on this journey. The two textures are driving me crazy. I try to do a style and end up looking a mess because my natural hair don't like products that my relaxed ends love and vice versa.
> 
> So I have decided to end my transitioning journey and BC this crap off this weekend.
> 
> Much success to you all, I'll be posting pics.


 
I understand. You have to do what's best for you. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## onejamifan

RockCreak said:


> Aww how special, that's my DH birthday too.
> 
> OK ladies, I'm going to apologize now because I cannot continue on this journey.  The two textures are driving me crazy.  I try to do a style and end up looking a mess because my natural hair don't like products that my relaxed ends love and vice versa.
> 
> So I have decided to end my transitioning journey and BC this crap off this weekend.
> 
> Much success to you all, I'll be posting pics.




Good luck!! I know how hard is to deal with the two textures!

I'm 11 days away from being 10 months post. This is the longest I have been without a relaxer since 1988!! So yes, this is huge for me. I had been feeling very discouraged over the past few weeks because my hair was feeling a little crunchy, but last week I clarified, did a hard protein treatment and DC'd under the dryer with  a mixture of La Plancha and Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus and my hair has been thanking me ever since. I rollerset and flat ironed and my hair has been feeling very soft. I realized that I have to DC with every wash from now on or else this transition will be impossible. 

Much love to all of you in this journey


----------



## daydreem2876

yesterday make 6 months post for me 

as long as I do not think too hard about it, everything seems to go well


----------



## ZkittyKurls

onejamifan said:


> Good luck!! I know how hard is to deal with the two textures!
> 
> *I'm 11 days away from being 10 months post*. This is the longest I have been without a relaxer since 1988!! So yes, this is huge for me. I had been feeling very discouraged over the past few weeks because my hair was feeling a little crunchy, but last week I clarified, did a hard protein treatment and DC'd under the dryer with a mixture of La Plancha and Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus and my hair has been thanking me ever since. I rollerset and flat ironed and my hair has been feeling very soft. I realized that I have to DC with every wash from now on or else this transition will be impossible.
> 
> Much love to all of you in this journey


 
Hello all! I am new to LHCF and this is my first post!  i am also 11 days from being 10 months post relaxer and i would like to join this challenge too. I am currently wearing a weave from now till the rest of the summer. i hope it will get a little easier soon. so excited!


----------



## Platinum

ZkittyKurls said:


> Hello all! I am new to LHCF and this is my first post!  i am also 11 days from being 10 months post relaxer and i would like to join this challenge too. I am currently wearing a weave from now till the rest of the summer. i hope it will get a little easier soon. so excited!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I want to wish everyone the best of luck in their transitions!

I just started a picture thread this evening on my go two go to styles.  It seems like a lot of us are at the 9/10 month mark.  It's nice to have time-buddies! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=450674

I havent used very much heat during my transition.  Mainly out of laziness.  But I plan to straighten either next week or the week after.

Does anyone have a method that they'd like to share?  I just air dry in braids and flat iron.  I cant be bothered with the time it takes to rollerset and THEN flat iron.


----------



## LoveCraze

WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!! I'M A WHOLE YEAR POST YA'LL!!!


Never thought I'd be able to do it. Wasn't always "Good " hair days but I made it. Through this long process I have learned so much about my hair!! Stick in there ladies, you can do it too! Once you find your staple styles and go to styles (when the others don't work out just right), your hair life will be much less stressful!
Now to reevaluate my hair length and BC plans. No BC for me just yet MG LOL. ]


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Ok so I'm only 14 weeks post and I thought this wouldn't happen to me for a while but it is VERY hard to detangle my hair. My go-to products have stopped working for my relaxed hair wtf?!! My ng is very easy to comb through but the relax? Unh-unh! Any suggestions ladies? What do you ladies use to detangle with? I need ALOT of slip. I washed last night and was about to detangle and it was a no-go so I just threw in my leave-ins and finger detangled a big, and through it in a bun and went to bed. Now I NEED to detangle and I need to find a good detangling leave-in ASAP!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

is it just me or does it seem harder to transition for a longer period of time than expected  because of all of the beautiful natural pics out there?? i am getting so anxious, and it seems time is moving soooooooo slow. i just need to stay away from the pics


----------



## Thea

MissH said:


> It's been a little over eight days since I decided to transition and I'm finding it hard to find the right style for me to wear that lasts longer than a day. I've tried a few things but I just haven't found anything that I feel comfortable with. Any suggestions?




I find that most of the styles (bantu/braid out/twist out) require some kind of night time attention. Braid outs will need to be rebraided (can do 3 or 4 big braids), and moisturized/sealed/scarfed down. For fresh results the next day, this is what I have to do to maintain a style more than a day. Even an occasional flat iron has be be "scarfed" down nightly to maintain. Also, remember to moisturize nightly. And it doesn't even take that long to do these nightly "sets". HTH


----------



## D.N.A.

Hi everyone, I finally decided to man up and pay the subscription fee after lurking for months. lol I'm about 10 months post, as well, and I must say I've been reading this thread for quite some time. It's been very helpful in terms of keeping me inspired and giving me ideas. Thank you and good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Platinum

D.N.A. said:


> Hi everyone, I finally decided to man up and pay the subscription fee after lurking for months. lol I'm about 10 months post, as well, and I must say I've been reading this thread for quite some time. It's been very helpful in terms of keeping me inspired and giving me ideas. Thank you and good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## dorko

after being lazy and taking over a week to remove my senegalese twists...i plan to bun it for the next 2-3 weeks. and then figure out my next move lol


----------



## Marhia

whoo i'm 4 months post, i been braiding my hair before with extensions but now i braiding my own hair in individuals going to wear those for about 2 weeks and then probably redo them.


----------



## pookaloo83

Co washed last night then put in around six braids and wore a braidout. I think it looks ok, but I'm going to do more braids. I think I will continue to do this. 


For the people doing braidouts, are you rebraiding at night? Or wearing the same one for a couple days?


----------



## melissa-bee

7 months post today. I'll remember this day for a long time and not for anything positive


----------



## Bun Mistress

I haven't posted in a while.  But still hanging in there.  Off heat til the fall yea warmer weather!  Just bought a lot of new hair candy!


----------



## hair4romheaven

7 months post checking in..transition gong well just miss my  hair. Getting tired of P.S.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm having a rare bad hair day but tomorrow will be better I'm sure  

37.5 weeks post


----------



## Ese88

hi guys
i will be 20 weeks post on friday & hope to transition for at least 18 months, but preferably 24. we'll see how that goes
ETA: i am currently wearing my hair in kinky twists & i will take these out after a month, wash, steam & then get a weave.


----------



## Platinum

I think I'm going to take a break from Senegalese Twists for a while. I'm going to remove these in a few weeks, Henna, then probably wear my har straight for a while. (I would like to test out my new Maxiglide). When I decide to try another PS, it will probably be a sew-in.


----------



## Imani

melissa-bee said:


> 7 months post today. I'll remember this day for a long time and not for anything positive



whats wrong girl?

I'm coming up on 7 months post in a few days also.


----------



## tricie

Hi, ladies! 

Just checking in; I have been in braids for about a month and a half. I'll take them out after Easter, rest, and then have them reinstalled. I'm currently doing a pre-poo with EVOO, EVCO, honey, castor oil, aloe vera juice, and liquid shea butter. 

I'm happy to report that I am *11 months* post , and may straighten in April to see where I am, but am not certain about that; I haven't had any heat in my hair for almost a year (except drying Curlformers under the dryer)!

HHG!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I want to BC so bad and I'm only 15 weeks post lol. I'm not having trouble dealing with my new growth I'm just sick of having hair right now....IDK what's wrong with me because I would hate being nearly bald...maybe I should get braids and keep it in a bun because I get annoyed whenever my hair touches me...maybe cause it's getting warm outside :-\


----------



## lala

I haven't relaxed in 7 mos. and I'm not sure I'm transitioning.  I have approx. 5" of new growth and it's actually behaving better than my relaxed hair.  So far I haven't had any major issues other than having to tweak my regimen and add more oil/moisturizers. Not sure I'll BC either.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

5 mos post...still hangin in


----------



## motherpopcorn562

I was going to BC this weekend bought the shears and everything but...all my  female family mem scared me pretty bad. They kept saying my DH will leave me if I cut my hair. Which is not true but it still really scared me!

So I'm trying to long term transition now. Using daily cowashes to get my hair into a smooth bun.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

^^It takes patience to transition without the BC. I didn't have that before. I'm glad this thread is here to keep me focused . 

This time is not so bad because I know how to control/tame my NG and thank God for protective styling!  When the weather gets warmer, I'll do a couple BKTs to help keep things better under control. During the colder months I'll let my hair rest. This working out well, I have a lot of new growth!


----------



## Damaged but not out

cutting tonight .....
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## dorko

washed hair and am currently airdrying in bantu knots
probably will wear it up for the next 2 weeks.
getting senegalese twists again end of march


----------



## Platinum

AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^*It takes patience to transition without the BC. I didn't have that before. I'm glad this thread is here to keep me focused . *
> 
> *This time is not so bad because I know how to control/tame my NG and thank God for protective styling! *When the weather gets warmer, I'll do a couple BKTs to help keep things better under control. During the colder months I'll let my hair rest. This working out well, I have a lot of new growth!


 
*Amen to the bolded!*




Damaged but not out said:


> cutting tonight .....
> Good luck to everyone.


 
*Congratulations. I can't wait to see pics!*


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

almost at my 2 year mark! wow...time has passed


----------



## Zaz

I'm 10 months post, kinda wanna chop my hair off but I'm not sure it would suit me. The two textures are not a problem at all but I just want a change. My brother warned me not to, he says I'll hate short hair and the natural hair will keep growing no matter what so why rush, he's probably right. Le sigh.


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies, i havent checked in in a while cuz i've been really busy with work. I'm 21 weeks post now and still going strong, i keep my hair in plaits most of the time so i'm not having any issues yet.


----------



## Cheekychica

Hi yall. I decided to transition around New Years (it wasn't a resolution, just a decision) and the past weekend was one of the first times that I'd seen my hair since it's been weaved up. It's grown quite a bit and it's at SL now. For me, that's long. I am wondering if after 1 year if I will be able to cut my hair off. I haven't gotten rid of my tub of Linange relaxer yet (maybe it's a crutch)

I'm so tired of cutting my hair off, but I told myself this would be the last time (when I BC)

I'm afraid by the time I'm ready to BC I won't want to because my hair will be the longest it's ever been. Cutting off all that progress will be hard.  DH is super excited for me to be natural again (I was natural when we first met) but I wonder if I will be able to last this transition. 

Maybe I will have to start cutting off the relaxed ends so I don't get tempted by length. I will continue to lurk in this thread too.


----------



## *CherryPie*

Hi y'all.

I've decided to give transitioning another try. I only lasted 2 1/2 months last time. 

I've never really had short hair outside of a haircolor mishap which melted ALL of my hair off.  My hair has always been APL- past BSL, and this is kind of scary, although I've ALWAYS wanted natural hair. 

Well, I'm gonna try it again. This time I'm going to put all of my relaxers in the garbage, or give them away so that I can't be tempted by them. 

I'm gonna need help though. lol


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin

Can someone with shoulder length hair please share braidout pics/technique???? Mine was very bushy!


----------



## Shay72

Bouncin&Behavin said:


> Can someone with shoulder length hair please share braidout pics/technique???? Mine was very bushy!


 
I have no idea how long my hair is bc I'm texlaxed, have 8 months worth of new growth, and airdry  but I think I'm at least SL. Anyways are you using a holding product (ie, butter or gel) and are you using rollers on the end?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

^^^^^^^ITA w/ the above^^^^^^^^

I use shea butter which helps with the definition and hold. I do 8 cornrows going back on moisturized hair (I moisturize with shea butter and scurl/water mix) and put rollers on the end.


----------



## raushana2478

I have been in transistion since May of 09, what I have found that helps me is washing my hair using the crown and Glory method, and my denem brush, I have 4a hair and have not found it difficult managing to two textures as long as I use the Crown and Glory wash method!!! Also i wear a bun, and oil my scalp with olive oil, and use hollywood olive oil cream on the ends, my hair loves it!!


----------



## MiWay

I thought I joined this one but I couldn't find my post.  Maybe I'm trippin.

I'll be 35 weeks post on Saturday, and so far so good...now that I've learned to work with my hair and not against it.  However, I don't really feel like I'm retaining any length, or maybe I just can't see it.  My friends say my hair has grown, but I feel like I've been APL for like 6 months now. 

I'll be taking more pics on wash day.


----------



## pookaloo83

Where are ya'll getting your shea butter from?


----------



## Khaiya

Here's my march update.

http://s461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2010/March/?action=view&current=March173.jpg


----------



## CaliDiamond

^^YES! Thick, healthy hair! I am almost 5 weeks post and enjoying my new growth.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Pookaloo, I get my shea butter from the flea market. But you can find raw, unrefined shea butter at most African markets. Or here: http://www.crabapplesoap.com/rawsheabutter.html


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Oddly enough, I can't even go a week without washing and finger combing my hair. My last wash was Sunday and I've kept my hair in 4 braids this entire week while wearing a bonne and beret over it. So I took down a braid to do a braidout today and my hair was sooooo tangled and dry (even though I just moisturized Wednesday). I don't know how that hair managed to tangle up after being braided for a week but lets just say I will go back to co-washing twice a week because this is not cool. So I'll pre-poo with Lustrasilk Mango today to detangle and then wash with CON and condish with Naked Naturals. Hope everything goes well ....I'm 16 weeks post today yaaay!


----------



## CaliDiamond

^^ COngrats!


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm 20 weeks post already! Time flies! I'm wearing a flexirod set at the moment. I plan on keeping it in for at least 3 days and then redo.


----------



## Zaz

pookaloo83 said:


> Where are ya'll getting your shea butter from?



I get mine from oilsbynature.com it's the cheapest I've found and 5lbs will last you a while even if you give some of it away, hth.


----------



## Platinum

47 weeks post! I'll be 11 months post on the 25th. I have never gone this long without a touchup. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## chelleyrock

I need to figure out a way to combat frizziness at the roots after I plait my hair on wash days.  Not really feeling my braidouts on day 1, but day 2 and beyond gets better.


----------



## 2inspireU

10 months post-relaxer. I can't believe I am 2 months away from being a year since my last relaxer. It seems as if time flew by after month 6.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

I will be 2 years post on Monday and I only have about 1-2 inches left on the upper layers. the bottom layers are all natural. i am almost there yet. by June (when I expect to be BSL on my bottom layer) i will make sure I am all natural by cutting whatever is left.


----------



## Flavia

16 months post. It's funny how my hair seems to be getting shorter. I figured out that for me the more new growth I have, the more my hair shrinks.


----------



## lamaria211

ive been transitioning since aug 09 and every month i get rid of a little of my relaxed ends it makes my hair easier to manage with out it im just to much of a punk to bc, its glad to know im not alone. but i realy cant tell how much my hair has grown because my curl pattern is so tight.


----------



## wontonfm

lamaria211 said:


> ive been transitioning since aug 09 and every month i get rid of a little of my relaxed ends it makes my hair easier to manage with out it im just to much of a punk to bc, its glad to know im not alone. but i realy cant tell how much my hair has grown because my curl pattern is so tight.



My last relaxer was August 09 too!  I just started trimming my ends... most for split ends and to keep things even. 

Good luck!


----------



## beans4reezy

raushana2478 said:


> I have 4a hair and have not found it difficult managing to two textures as long as I use the Crown and Glory wash method!!!


 
ITA! As long as I keep my hair braided and I don't have to manipulate my hair, then it really isn't that difficult. A few months back, I was doing braid-out/pin ups and even that was too much manipulation; I experienced a bit of breakage. Now, keping my hair braided is seeing me through growing out my bone straight relaxed ends.


----------



## Prettyeyes

Hey ladies I update my fotki the other day with my transition results so far, as well as measurements and a couple pics. I am only 3 months post but did a mini chop in january hair back to MBL.


----------



## Platinum

11 months post today!:superbanana:


----------



## Nicole9

pookaloo83 said:


> Where are ya'll getting your shea butter from?


 
I get my shea butter from the beauty supply store. I was surprise that its 100% shea butter which is rare when I go to other beauty stores. Have you checked a store near you?


----------



## onejamifan

I'm still here. 10 1/2 months post. I took out my 5lb tub of relaxer and got ready to head out to the salon but had a change of heart at the last minute. I've been having an awful time getting my hair to look decent because I don't have TIME to do anything to it... I've been doing textured looks for the past couple of weeks but will be going back to my trusted rollerset and flat iron on Saturday afternoon. Can't be looking a HAM at church over the next week.


----------



## pookaloo83

Nicole9 said:


> I get my shea butter from the beauty supply store. I was surprise that its 100% shea butter which is rare when I go to other beauty stores. Have you checked a store near you?




I had some all along and didn't even know it. A big tub too.  I don't know how I missed it. But we don't have beauty supply stores here.


----------



## br0wney3z

16 weeks post this weekend.  Currently in a protective full weave for the next 10 weeks. I'm getting so impatient, so I decided to hide my hair from myself


----------



## MiWay

36 weeks and going strong.  I have stopped flatironing so often and decided to bun as much as possible.  I am loving my waves right now...no thoughts of going back to relaxers.  I am having thoughts of BC'ing, but I'm fighting them off with chocolate.  LOL


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm 40 weeks post and still going strong


----------



## Tamrin

36 weeks post. Still hanging one. I went to target and got some suave shea butter ( new one)  and suave humectant. Going to co wash and do a braid out.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

i am almost done. 2+ years post with about an inch in the front and maybe 1/4-1/2 inch in the back (though i could be lying. it seems all natural to me). by june, i WILL remove this last inch lol


----------



## CaliDiamond

Almost 7 weeks and I chopped off a half inch...again! I am fighting the urge to cut this whole situation off and wig it. I am still at neck length though with about an inch of new growth.Getting closer to being natural one 1/2 inch chop a month at a time!


----------



## Platinum

I'm removing my Senegalese Twists now. I plan to detangle then probably do a Henna treatment. I'm going to try take a break from braids and twists for a while. I plan to go back to my Ayurvedic routine and try more transitioning styles.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

i am currently 46 weeks and i have had this weave in for 9 weeks now. and i keep playing with my leave out...i literally bough 15 different hair products for natural hair just so i can use it on my leave out!  i am soo anxious but i feel that my patience will soon be rewarded.


----------



## deltagyrl

15 weeks post.  Fighting with reversion after a flatiron.  Researching products.  Aaaargh!


----------



## deltagyrl

BrooklynQueen said:


> 36 weeks and going strong. I have stopped flatironing so often and decided to bun as much as possible. I am loving my waves right now...no thoughts of going back to relaxers. I am having thoughts of BC'ing, but I'm fighting them off with chocolate. LOL


 
I love your siggy!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Have you tried Sabino Lok & Blok I think it's called?


----------



## Aria-Selene

18 months post this month! I straightened my hair last week after my usual three month break and I'm really close to full mid back! 
I also did a tiiiiny chop *like...lol I grabbed a small chunk of hair and snipped* If I cut all my relaxed ends off I will be collar bone length stretch, I'm not ready for that short lol. So I'm going to keep on growing


----------



## Arian

Tomorrow, I will be 20 weeks...sigh***  I don't know what to do with it.  I attempted a perm rod twist out, but that didn't work out.  I wish I could tell what my hair texture is going to be...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I'm still hanging in there.  I was exactly 1 year post on valentines day this year.  Haven't counted the weeks since then


----------



## fivetimestwo

I know I'm super late but...

right now I'm sitting at 37 weeks post and I just did a mini chop about two weeks ago putting my right at APL. I was bunning for about the first 6 months and then switched to wigs/half wigs in January. I'm trying to keep it covered as much as possible to avoid the temptation to chop. I think I have about 4inches of new growth right now but I don't feel like that's enough to chop. I'm trying to make it until November which would put me at 18 month post. I may even go longer depending on my growth at that point. I'm just trying to focus on moisture to keep the demarcation line from breaking.


----------



## Platinum

49 weeks post!:woohoo: I can't believe it's almost been a year since my last relaxer.


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm 31 weeks and 2 days today.


----------



## Imani

7.5 months post, still been wearing my hair straight via flat irons at the salon. 

I have been trying to perfect flat iron method myself, so I won't have to spend so much money in the salon. My flat iron last night was okay, better than last time, but still needs ALOT of improvement to be salon quality. I think I am shampooing too hard and my hair ends up drying out.


----------



## Shay72

I hit 9 months post on Thursday.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

1-2 inches left in the front...or maybe its just straighter and its actually 1 inch


----------



## 13StepsAhead

9 months post today and still going strong!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies...jus popping my head in to say...i think i want to start transitioning  to natural next year...hopefully there will be a thread for me then?


----------



## Ltown

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 1-2 inches left in the front...or maybe its just straighter and its actually 1 inch


 
Your hair looks great, I thought I had relaxer left and it was not so since it just a inch it won't be hard. My hair is straight in the front which sucks for a afro


----------



## Quty_Bug

I chopped a huge chunk of hair from my nape on Friday and now I am completely regretting it. I'm such a weirdo, I wanted to see a "fully natural" piece of hair in my head. 

My transition isn't going so hot - I tried a weave, but it was super itchy and didn't last past two weeks. My goal is to avoid heat but I'm itching to just flatiron it.

I guess I'll keep bunning and wish for the best. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Can flexi rod sets be used as a transitioning style?


----------



## MizzBrown

A dominican blowout is a transitioning girls best friend. Its a nice break from having to fight 2 textures. Wish they were around sooner.


----------



## Shay72

SmilingElephant said:


> Can flexi rod sets be used as a transitioning style?


 
Yes. I've had some success with them and I think some other ladies have also.


----------



## malibu4590

I am 25 months post and am still wigging it. I think I will do a mini chop around the 4th of July. Hopefully by then 3/4ths of my entire head will be natural and I won't lose a drastic amount of length. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## BotanyGrl

18 months down... And I finally reached BSL. Hopefully I can make it another 18.


----------



## MiWay

38 weeks post and I'm getting the itch to BC.  Not doing it though...  I was bunning for the last 2 weeks, but I'm sick of that now.  I need to find more low manipulation styles.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Just made 6 months post on saturday....so far so good. I'm still using BKT, but I've decided to avoid flat-ironing until late May. I'll flat-iron then for my fiance's graduation, and hopefully I will have made APL. I'll be bunning/cowashing/jherri juicing it until then


----------



## Amerie123

me at 41+ weeks.. it's getting hard. i'll be at 42 weeks tomorrow..  almost 10 months.. WOW..


----------



## Mane Event

I'm transitioning as well so I don't feel so bad hijacking this thread...

Malibu - your progress is super incredible!!!!



malibu4590 said:


> I am 25 months post and am still wigging it. I think I will do a mini chop around the 4th of July. Hopefully by then 3/4ths of my entire head will be natural and I won't lose a drastic amount of length. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

june is sneaking up on me..lol


----------



## mg1979

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Just made 6 months post on saturday....so far so good. I'm still using BKT, but I've decided to avoid flat-ironing until late May. I'll flat-iron then for my fiance's graduation, and hopefully I will have made APL. I'll be bunning/cowashing/jherri juicing it until then


 
What are you juicing with? I've been eyeballing that Jherri Juice challenge wondering how that would work for transitioning.


----------



## MzK

12mos., 3wks and 2days...and counting.

Still have the feed-ins, but they're starting to look rather unkempt (no silk scarf in the world could hold all of the frizziness, lol), so they are coming out this wkend (if possible). A little worried about some breakage, but if any, I'll baby my hair until it looks/feels healthy again.  I AM excited to see how much new growth I gained (if any) and to try out the Pantene Relaxed/Natural Breakage Defense DEEP conditioner I bought on Amazon.


----------



## ladysaraii

the 29th marked 10 months post.  I need to take some pics to se ehow long my hair is.  I dont think I'll make APL by the one year mark, but I'm still pushing.

Mostly bunning


----------



## soon2bsl

I'm 41 weeks and 1 day post! Transition going good. I'm in a sew in with Halley's Curls Creole Wavy, and blends perfect with my new growth. This is my 2nd install with the hair. The first was in for 8 weeks from Jan-March of this year. I've had this install in a week, and looking to go another 7 weeks. I may try crochet braids as my next PS. Gotta keep my hair "hidden" from myself in order to resist the urge to BC lol. Good job transitioning ladies, keep it up!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm 41 weeks post and all is still going well. I learn more about my hair each day. I am transitioning without BC'ing as well as without weave, wigs, or braids. For the first 6-7 months, bantu knots worked well for me, now not so much but braidouts work for me. Its also easier to get my hair into a bun than it was before...I'm guessing this is because my hair is growing out. So at night if for any reason I don't "set" it for a style to wear the next morning (braidout, twistout, or bantu knots), I can now at least wake up and bun it with a cute headband. 

Lawd....Its a journey but I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Arian

I'm almost 21 weeks in...as of late, I've been wearing rod sets...They are the bomb!  I love it, but it's harder to do the back of my hair since I cut it to NL for my first trim.  I am eager to get to my big chop date, but I still have some months to go...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

mg1979 said:


> What are you juicing with? I've been eyeballing that Jherri Juice challenge wondering how that would work for transitioning.



I'm using Long Aid activator gel (green label, not blue). I like it alot!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm using Long Aid activator gel (green label, not blue). I like it alot!



A girl at my job uses this and her hair is so soft! I think I'm going to try it myself.


----------



## LoveCraze

mrsjohnson75 said:


> A girl at my job uses this and her hair is so soft! I think I'm going to try it myself.


 
Yes ma'am. Long aid is the Ish!!


----------



## beans4reezy

56 Weeks post. A bit over a year. When I started, I wanted to "transition" from bone straight to texturized. I am now toying with the idea of going natural.

But right now, I am in box braids. Hoping these bad boys will take to me to June or July.


----------



## Alta Angel

mrsjohnson75 said:


> A girl at my job uses this and her hair is so soft! I think I'm going to try it myself.


 
I saw Long Aid gel with the green label for $2 at Dollar General during lunch today!


----------



## melissa-bee

I was  8 months post yesterday.


----------



## Dee_33

7 months post.  Still rocking buns, twistouts, and flat-ironed.  Starting in May I'll wear cornrows for 2 wks at a time.


----------



## deltagyrl

16 weeks post and counting...


----------



## skegeesmb

Well I am no longer relaxed as of today at 11:00 am.  I just cut all the relaxed hair off (too much in some areas).  I am debating on posting pictures because I cut unevenly, so I'm going to post pictures in July when I have grown out an inch.  I'll cut to even out what I did, and then post pics!


----------



## Platinum

skegeesmb said:


> Well I am no longer relaxed as of today at 11:00 am. I just cut all the relaxed hair off (too much in some areas). I am debating on posting pictures because I cut unevenly, so I'm going to post pictures in July when I have grown out an inch. I'll cut to even out what I did, and then post pics!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## LoveCraze

skegeesmb said:


> Well I am no longer relaxed as of today at 11:00 am. I just cut all the relaxed hair off (too much in some areas). I am debating on posting pictures because I cut unevenly, so I'm going to post pictures in July when I have grown out an inch. I'll cut to even out what I did, and then post pics!


 

Conrats on your BC!!


----------



## Platinum

50 weeks post!:superbanana:


----------



## skegeesmb

Platinum said:


> 50 weeks post!:superbanana:


Congratulations! 

Man I am loving it back at natural.  I went to the gym this morning and it took no time to do my hair.  It was puffed out, but still looked nice.  I cut a little bit more today because I had my left handed shears.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am SOOOOoooo up in this thread officially now 

I'm going to transition by incorporating flexi-rod styles, braids, and buns. I 'm gonna do the scarf method to keep my edges up to par

NOT BC'ing until i'm BSL-MBL stretched!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> I am SOOOOoooo up in this thread officially now
> 
> I'm going to transition by incorporating flexi-rod styles, braids, and buns. I 'm gonna do the scarf method to keep my edges up to par
> 
> NOT BC'ing until i'm BSL-MBL stretched!!



:reddancer:


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> :reddancer:



 Thanks!! I love smileys

What did/are you all do to help get past the 8, 10th week, 6 month hurdles??

What tools did you use?? Products that help with detangling??

And what was/is your staple transitioning style(s)??


----------



## pookaloo83

Did a braidout and they always come out ugly. I'll just stick to my flexirods. How's everybody else doing?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

i am coming up on 48 weeks this wednesday and i just took out my install of 11 weeks and will be getting it re done on tuesday. i am so excited on coming up to a year of transitioning. i dunno when i will do the bc . i cant believe that my hair is actually growing. it never seemed like it was when i was getting relaxers. good luck to you ladies!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks!! I love smileys
> 
> What did/are you all do to help get past the 8, 10th week, 6 month hurdles??
> 
> What tools did you use?? Products that help with detangling??
> 
> And what was/is your staple transitioning style(s)??


 

Hmm....I didn't do anything special to get past 8 or 10 weeks because I'd been familiar with stretching my relaxer for 13 weeks. So I just followed my normal regimen. I'm going on 20 weeks post now and I am forced to detangle (once a week) on wet hair (not soaking wet) with oil, conditioner, or leave in. Whereas before, I was detangling with my hair saturated with coconut oil and evoo but on dry hair. Hopefully I can still do the same things at 6 months I don't want this to get too difficult.....oh yeah co-washing 3 times a week is a MUST otherwise my hair gets matted by the time I'm ready to detangle at the end of the week.

My staple styles are buns, braidouts, wigs, and half wigs. I'll probably do yarn braids and crochet braids in the summer as well.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Approaching week 8 and I have rollerset for the week. It was my first time trying mesh rollers and it turned out alright. Last night I did some loose flat twists and wore a twist-out. My hair was BIG today! Probably because I never flat iron my roots... So big, a small family decided to stare at it for 2 minutes when I was in line at Walgreens.


----------



## Platinum

I'm almost a year post and I'm getting the urge to BC. I think I'm going to get a sew-in soon. As much as I like Senegalese Twists, I want to try another transitioning style.


----------



## LoveCraze

CaliDiamond said:


> Approaching week 8 and I have rollerset for the week. It was my first time trying mesh rollers and it turned out alright. Last night I did some loose flat twists and wore a twist-out. My hair was BIG today! Probably because I never flat iron my roots... *So big, a small family decided to stare at it for 2 minutes when I was in line at Walgreens.*


 LOL

I've had big hair days too. My hubby seems to like it for some reason while I feel like my head is being swallowed up!


----------



## Jewell

Update: In week 38.  No urge whatsoever to BC, but wishing my processed hair wouldn't clump together so much after washes and be so hard to detangle.  I've somewhat remedied the problem, but only by slathering my hair root to tip with shea butter and olive oil creams, as well as saturating with juices (S-Curl, HS 14N1).  I have much looser, longer appearing NG in the back, and tighter coiled in the front, though it all seems to be the same texture.  I think it's just that the hair in the back is longer and "weighs" the NG down, making the curls/waves appear to be looser.  I'm enjoying my hair progress, and can see myself keeping this up for years, even.


----------



## LoveCraze

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks!! I love smileys
> 
> What did/are you all do to help get past the 8, 10th week, 6 month hurdles??
> 
> What tools did you use?? Products that help with detangling??
> 
> And what was/is your staple transitioning style(s)??


 
Well I love bantu knot outs. They are my tried and true transition style that never lets me down. Of course large tooth detangling comb. I was using one with the interlocking teeth that works really well, but since then I have switched to using a bone comb.  Silicon mix is great for DC-ing as well a detangling. You have to find what works for you. HTH
ETA: For the six month hurdle, I also relied on protective styles such as buns.  This helped a lot to get through the rough patch with my hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

pookaloo83 said:


> Did a braidout and they always come out ugly. I'll just stick to my flexirods. How's everybody else doing?


 
My braid-outs, twist outs, everything comes out horrible with these relaxed ends still in place...my transition is not as frustrating as some people because I live my life in extensions...but since I have discovered the hair boards I miss playing in my hair when Im in extensions now lol...I used to take one install down and go get a fresh one the same day...now I try to give myself at least a week in between installs just to get used to working with my hair....the sad part is that I make sure that I am not going anywhere major during that time in between lol bcuz it takes me sooo long to get this transitioning hair to look decent....btw, im 17 months post relaxer....maybe 4 inches of relaxed ends remaining...Im praying for it to be gone by August...but Im not going to my stylist for a trim and flat-iron until November...I will be 24 months then!! So it gets easier as you begin to see the light at the end of the tunnel but you also get more anxious as you start to see less and less of the relaxed ends....

Transitioning has its perks...you get to see what your natural hair loves and hates and you get to learn all about caring for natural hair instead of BC'ing the day you decide to go natural and having to figure it all out at once...


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm about 8 months and 1 week now, but the last time i washed my hair about 10 days ago my hair got really tangled. So next time i wash i have to wash in sections. I feel  because i know my hair is grow, but in another was  because of the extra work and the annoying relaxed ends.  How many months post were you girls when you decided to wash in sections?


----------



## Platinum

51 weeks post!:superbanana:


----------



## onejamifan

11 months post TODAY!  I honestly never thought I would last this long. Even though I have some frustrating hair days and even more frustrating wash days, most the time they have been good days  I'm so happy I've managed to go this long!! Rollersetting/ straight styles have definitely helped me out and DC with almost every wash have been my saviors!!! 

Thank you all for the great tips, suggestions, and support on this thread! Happy transitioning to all~


----------



## CaliDiamond

I am almost 2 months post and washing in sections is the only way I wash. It helps TREMENDOUSLY with detangling.


----------



## Alta Angel

I am trailing you by a couple of days...my last relaxer was on 05/21/09!!  I cannot believe it either.  Bunning has been my saving grace for the past 2 months.  I plan on being 100% natural by the end of this year!




onejamifan said:


> 11 months post TODAY!  I honestly never thought I would last this long. Even though I have some frustrating hair days and even more frustrating wash days, most the time they have been good days  I'm so happy I've managed to go this long!! Rollersetting/ straight styles have definitely helped me out and DC with almost every wash have been my saviors!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the great tips, suggestions, and support on this thread! Happy transitioning to all~


----------



## Platinum

onejamifan said:


> 11 months post TODAY!  I honestly never thought I would last this long. Even though I have some frustrating hair days and even more frustrating wash days, most the time they have been good days  I'm so happy I've managed to go this long!! Rollersetting/ straight styles have definitely helped me out and DC with almost every wash have been my saviors!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the great tips, suggestions, and support on this thread! Happy transitioning to all~


 


CaliDiamond said:


> I am almost 2 months post and washing in sections is the only way I wash. It helps TREMENDOUSLY with detangling.


 


Alta Angel said:


> I am trailing you by a couple of days...my last relaxer was on 05/21/09!! I cannot believe it either. Bunning has been my saving grace for the past 2 months. I plan on being 100% natural by the end of this year!


 
Congratulations Ladies! Keep up the good work!


----------



## CaliDiamond

Thank you Platinum!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

CaliDiamond said:


> Approaching week 8 and I have rollerset for the week. It was my first time trying mesh rollers and it turned out alright. Last night I did some loose flat twists and wore a twist-out. My hair was BIG today! Probably because I never flat iron my roots... So big, a small family decided to stare at it for 2 minutes when I was in line at Walgreens.


 
CaliDiamond, I think that is so cute. Big hair Rocks!!!! :Copy of 2cool: 
I went to the club with another couple and my hubby this past weekend. I cowashed and did a light blowdry and flat ironned. I was rushing so I couldn't take my time, but my hair was really full but bouncy and straight. Well, at the end of the night my DH and girlfriend keep trying to smooth down my hair because they both said I look like a lion with a wild mane.  They later told me that the girls sitting behind us were laughing bc everytime one of them tried to tame it, I would shake it out  so it was all over my head again. (I was also a little tipsy)



Alta Angel said:


> I am trailing you by a couple of days...my last relaxer was on 05/21/09!! I cannot believe it either. Bunning has been my saving grace for the past 2 months. I plan on being 100% natural by the end of this year!


 
I am right behind you both!!! My last relaxer was May 22, 2009. 
I was thinking about transitioning then, but because it was Memorial Day Weekend, I wanted straight hair.  
I will be 11 months post next week Friday!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Does anybody use the coconut milk/lime mix to keep their newgrowth in check?? I want to try this when i get to 8 or 9 weeks post if just co-washing isn't helping anymore.


----------



## MRJ1972

Ok, I may have cheated...slightly...

My daughter and I are both transitioning.  When I removed her latest install, we both agreed that the RELAXED ENDS MUST GO....We cut about 1 to 2 inches off, so she is ALL NATURAL after transitioning since December 08..Her hair is SL and very thick! 

I am still transitioning ( last relaxer March 09)...My hair looks horrible ...I am going to continue with installs until I can get this anemia under control because my braid outs, twist outs, buns, or anything for that matter are just dreadful ..( in my Dwight voice)


----------



## Dee_33

Hummm the front and crown of my head is 7.5 months post.  However the back of my head is 1.5yrs post.  I have very little relaxed hair in the back.  I think I may do a mini-bc next weekend and cut the relaxed ends off.  Yeah I prob will do that.


----------



## Thea

CaliDiamond said:


> Approaching week 8 and I have rollerset for the week. It was my first time trying mesh rollers and it turned out alright. Last night I did some loose flat twists and wore a twist-out. My hair was BIG today! Probably because I never flat iron my roots... So big, a small family decided to stare at it for 2 minutes when I was in line at Walgreens.




Thanks for the belly laugh, that was funny. Maybe that's why I get so many stares. What with my horn bantu knots and my BIG hair.


----------



## dyamonds10

transitioning AGAIN!!! I was natural for 2 yrs n 7 mos. then I texlaxed bc I was in an accident, had no one to do my hair and to be honest I was just simply TIRED!!!! Now my scalp is a hot mess....so I am going natural again  not to mention I just learned that I am having thyroid issues! I don't plan to big chop but you never know


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

Bumping for a lurker


----------



## tricie

*I'm officially one year post relaxer! *  Still in braids, and have been taking them out gradually until weekend after next when I can take them all out!  I'll get 'em redone about a week or two after.  Transitioning is good for me when I can't manipulate my hair, but those few weeks when it's out are *rough*.  I guess since I haven't cut off the relaxed ends, it makes the curls clump together and are hard to detangle, like another poster said, but I'm dealing with it.  

One year down, one to go!

HHG!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks!! I love smileys
> 
> What did/are you all do to help get past the 8, 10th week, 6 month hurdles??
> 
> What tools did you use?? Products that help with detangling??
> 
> And what was/is your staple transitioning style(s)??



I've used braids for the first five months, and now I'm co-washing and bunning. I'll likely go back to braids for the summer. I love my whipped shea butter, and I'm really loving Tresemee Naturals Moisture Conditioner for co-washing. I'm also a BKTer, so I think that has help as well, especially for my straight styles. I also use an oil  mix with wheat germ oil, argan oil, coconut oil, avocado oil, and grapeseed oil, and I use long aid activator gel for some moisture, or a cheapie conditioner. I got a lot goin' on, LOL.


----------



## KiSseS03

I'm 16.5 months post, and I go back and forth almost every day on whether or not to do the BC. I'm trying to wait until after my friends wedding, because I'm not sure what I would do with a head of short natural hair at a formal event... We'll see!


----------



## jerseygurl

Okay I'm in. This is going to one heck of a transition


----------



## malibu4590

SmilingElephant said:


> What did/are you all do to help get past the 8, 10th week, 6 month hurdles??
> 
> What tools did you use?? Products that help with detangling??
> 
> And what was/is your staple transitioning style(s)??



I'm almost 26 months post so over the course of my transition, I've been using protective styles to cut down on manipulation. For the 1st 10 or 11 months, I wore curly, full head sew-in weaves. From month 11 til now, I've been wearing wigs that I make on my own. I plait my hair in like 4 to 6 braids, wear a wig cap, and then the wig. I wash and DC my hair in those same plaits and only detangle then redo them after the 3rd or 4th wash.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Am I the only one that doesn't wash in a bunch of sections?  I have a natural part down the middle of my head, so I just wash from right to left, and condition from right to left.

It doesn't get really tangled, either.


----------



## Jewell

This Thursday, April 22, I will be 9 mos post!  I can't believe it!
------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by SmilingElephant  
 Thanks!! I love smileys

*What did/are you all do to help get past the 8, 10th week, 6 month hurdles??*

Lawd knows that months 4.5-6.5 were the hardest!  Matts and tangles er'where!  I just washed once per month, and still only wash once every 3-4 wks yep: cuz it takes too much work), braided while damp, and air-dried.  I wore my hair in plaits underneath my wig cap and then applied my wig (still do this).  I only wear one when leaving the house, so that my hair can breathe 10-24 hrs a day, (if I don't go anywhere for the latter).  I'm using the same technique still, and will continue to use until May or longer, depending on my mood & whether I feel like dealing wit this head! 

*What tools did you use?? Products that help with detangling??*

I use a wide-tooth comb by Goody (extra long teeth, not the regular-sized combs), shea butter, olive oil, and mango butter creams, curl activator/moisturizer products like S-Curl and Hawaiian Silky 14-N-1 (<--most recent hair saviour), hair straightening serum to seal & help with detangling, natural shampoo bars, and if using any liquid shampoo, I dilute with tons of water in a color-applicator bottle (like a 1/2 dollar-sized dollop to about 6 ounces water), then squirt it through my hair and scalp in the shower.  It cleanses very well, and leaves my hair moisturized.  I use the same technique for clarifying shampoos, as well as baking soda/ACV/herbal powder washing and rinses.

Diluting the shampoo really helps to keep my hair from getting too stripped and tangled (I'm not one who can do without shampoo & just CW repeatedly...my scalp would be an itchy, flaky mess)!  I also wash my hair in 4 sections, applying conditioner thoroughly to the NG thru to the ends.  Other important things are: doing oil rinses after my condish is rinsed out to help with slip, and I MUST comb my hair out while DRY BEFORE EACH WASH, b/c I will have serious tangles if I don't.  I just apply a light moisturizer to prevent breakage and proceed to comb out shed hair from the root.

*And what was/is your staple transitioning style(s)??*

My staple style is the plaits underneath the wig.  I can change my wig to fit my mood, most ppl think the ones I have chosen to wear are my natural hair, and my hair is protected. I don't have to spend precious time dealing with my hair when I have to get up and go quickly.  Since the weather is getting warmer, I may transition to using a quick weave (lighter weight, more air flow to scalp during wear--sold in packs like wigs), or using sew-ins, crochet braids, or cornrows with extensions to get me seamlessly through the summer!  Then, come Sept. 2010, I will be back in my traditional wigs/LF's God-willing, with some more healthy NG and length retained to boot!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

nope.  i do this exact same thing. 




CinnaMizz said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't wash in a bunch of sections? I have a natural part down the middle of my head, so I just wash from right to left, and condition from right to left.
> 
> It doesn't get really tangled, either.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Can anyone recommend a good DC?  I used to swear by ORS Replenish Paks, but this was when i was totally relaxed.  Now that I have a good amount of NG it seems to make my hair feel like crap


----------



## FlawedBeauty

bumpin for a reply to ^^ probably shoulda started a new thread but i be lazy lol


----------



## malibu4590

FlawedBeauty said:


> Can anyone recommend a good DC?  I used to swear by ORS Replenish Paks, but this was when i was totally relaxed.  Now that I have a good amount of NG it seems to make my hair feel like crap



I have had success with the ors in a bottle (old formula, I stocked up way back) while relaxed, texlaxed, and now transitioning. I also love NTM dc and Pantene Relaxed and Natural dc. I use them all interchangeably and haven't added much protein in my routine either.


----------



## mimi0410

FlawedBeauty said:


> Can anyone recommend a good DC? I used to swear by ORS Replenish Paks, but this was when i was totally relaxed. Now that I have a good amount of NG it seems to make my hair feel like crap


I like Elucence Moisture Balance and Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner..these are 2 of my favs . ORS (for me is a light protein con and while I still need balance I focus more on moisturizing conditioners)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I don't deep condition so I have no suggestions but I'm bumping for you!


----------



## 2inspireU

I'm 11 months today! I can't believe it will be a year next month.


----------



## CaliDiamond

2inspireU said:


> I'm 11 months today! I can't believe it will be a year next month.


 
Congrats 2InspireU!


----------



## CaliDiamond

Thea said:


> Thanks for the belly laugh, that was funny. Maybe that's why I get so many stares. What with my horn bantu knots and my BIG hair.


 
LOL. Glad to share. I am 2 months post and feeling the joy of poofy hair this week. My SO is liking it a lil TOO much tho


----------



## pookaloo83

On the 31st I will be 6 months post. I parted my hair ear to ear and chopped just the front.  I left the back in case I chickened out and I did! So I gelled the front back and now I have it in a bun. I MIGHT do the rest next week. You can't even tell I did it. Ecostyler gel is the truf!


----------



## Amerie123

pookaloo83 said:


> On the 31st I will be 6 months post. I parted my hair ear to ear and chopped just the front.  I left the back in case I chickened out and I did! So I gelled the front back and now I have it in a bun. I MIGHT do the rest next week. You can't even tell I did it. Ecostyler gel is the truf!


 

LOL.. OMG  you gotta post pics..


----------



## nestlequik

I second Pantene R&N.  It's been really helping me with my transition.


----------



## nestlequik

FlawedBeauty said:


> bumpin for a reply to ^^ probably shoulda started a new thread but i be lazy lol


 
Pantene R&N has been helping me through my transition.  I also tried Phyto Karite (got a sample from Sephora) and I really liked it too.


----------



## divinefavor

I'm almost 5 months post relaxer!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yay divinefavor we're transitioning buddies! You're really close to me, I'll be 5 months post the 27th!


----------



## divinefavor

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yay divinefavor we're transitioning buddies! You're really close to me, I'll be 5 months post the 27th!



Great!  It's good to know I have a transitioning buddy, because I don't have a clue what I'm doing!  LOL!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

divinefavor said:


> Great! It's good to know I have a transitioning buddy, because I don't have a clue what I'm doing! LOL!!!


 

Hahaha are you having trouble right now? Or are you anticipating trouble? I have a plan girl and I hope I can stick to it! I'm in this for the long haul. How long do you want to transition?


----------



## divinefavor

No trouble yet except for dryness and sometimes my new growth feels hard.  So that usually means that I need to up my moisture and deep conditioning treamtments.  I don't really have a regimen, outside of what I've been doing for my relaxed hair.  I need to find styles that hide my new growth.  In a way I'm anticipating trouble, because I think the longest I've stretched is almost 6 months and then I usually give in to the creamy crack.  But, I'm determined to transition.  

My dh is looking forward to seeing my natural hair, but he still has questions.  Like, how am I going to wear my hair when it's natural.  I told him I would still wear it straight sometime, but not from a relaxer. 

I think very soon, I'm going to get some cornrows put in my hair, then maybe some kinky twists or a weave.  I have fine hair and my edges are prone to breakage so I really have to make sure I choose the best option.

I must say though, I am loving the way my new growth feels.  I play in my new growth all of the time.

I'm not sure how long I'm going to transition, I guess as long as I can stand it!


----------



## MiWay

tricie said:


> *I'm officially one year post relaxer! *Still in braids, and have been taking them out gradually until weekend after next when I can take them all out! I'll get 'em redone about a week or two after. Transitioning is good for me when I can't manipulate my hair, but those few weeks when it's out are *rough*. I guess since I haven't cut off the relaxed ends, it makes the curls clump together and are hard to detangle, like another poster said, but I'm dealing with it.
> 
> One year down, one to go!
> 
> HHG!


 
Congratulations on making 1 year post!

I'm like 40 weeks post and in love with my hair.  It's being so cooperative, I'm almost scared to mess with it.  I can't wait until I'm able (i.e. ready) to BC.


----------



## pookaloo83

amazing said:


> LOL.. OMG  you gotta post pics..




You really can't tell. I have always had a problem with my balding edges and the top of my head. It's filling in nicely since I stopped relaxing.


----------



## Platinum

I can't believe I will be a year post on the 25th! I never thought I could make it this far.


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin

FlawedBeauty said:


> Can anyone recommend a good DC? I used to swear by ORS Replenish Paks, but this was when i was totally relaxed. Now that I have a good amount of NG it seems to make my hair feel like crap


 
Have you tried mixing it with EVOO? That makes a HUGE difference. I apply the ORS first and then the EVOO with a color applicator bottle, with heat for 30 min. Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose is good too (I also add EVOO).


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin

As of yesterday, I'm officially 21 weeks post!!!! The longest I've ever gone is 8 week! So far so good. Co-washing and Herbal Essence LTR are my BFFs!


----------



## fivetimestwo

still hanging in there at 39 weeks post (almost 10 months :bouncegre) I'm trying to do different styles because I'm honestly sick of bunning for right now. I'm not having too many issues with the two textures thus far and I hope it stays that way. I have at least 8 more months to go.


----------



## Thann

:waytogo: Congrat on making this huge milestone! 




Platinum said:


> I can't believe I will be a year post on the 25th! I never thought I could make it this far.


----------



## tricie

BrooklynQueen said:


> Congratulations on making 1 year post!
> 
> I'm like 40 weeks post and in love with my hair.  It's being so cooperative, I'm almost scared to mess with it.  I can't wait until I'm able (i.e. ready) to BC.



Thanks, BrooklynQueen!  

I can see why you're in love with your hair; your waves are gorgeous..is that with or without products? Yes, I sooo hear you on when you're _able/ready_ to BC. I know I won't until my new growth is substantially long!  

HHG to you!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

do you wear hair bands around your head like the one in your pic?  i noticed that those things made my daughters edges thin.  then we started using the thicker ones and it made it much better.



pookaloo83 said:


> You really can't tell. I have always had a problem with my balding edges and the top of my head. It's filling in nicely since I stopped relaxing.


----------



## beans4reezy

Checking in- my hair is still in box braids. I am afraid to do anything else with my hair out of fear of line of demarcation breakage as I got two lines to look after....natural/ texturized and texturized/relaxed.


----------



## br0wney3z

About 17 weeks post I think.  Just took my hair out of a full weave, but I didn't have time to do anything to it, so its in a 'partial' braid out right now.  As my SO says, I have my Erykah Badu look going on right now.  Can't wait to wash and DC it today.  Then it will be back to braids next week


----------



## 13StepsAhead

41 weeks post and still going strong


----------



## pookaloo83

FlawedBeauty said:


> do you wear hair bands around your head like the one in your pic?  i noticed that those things made my daughters edges thin.  then we started using the thicker ones and it made it much better.




Yes I do. Everyday. But my breakage came from braids. The ind I have on my head has the gel on the underside if that makes sense. I was using cloth headbands at first and they snagged my hair constantly. It's been about 4 yrs since been wearing headbands non stop. I wanna break free, but it's like I can't. I'm an addict.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

pookaloo83 said:


> You really can't tell. I have always had a problem with my balding edges and the top of my head. It's filling in nicely since I stopped relaxing.


 

Wow you really can't tell. lol It looks good!


----------



## MizzBrit

good luck ladies! i transitioned for a year and a half before having it all cut off


----------



## Arian

Some texture shots to add...Sigh, I'm so excited about my hair...but can't tell what it will be like just yet...


----------



## nestlequik

MizzBrit said:


> good luck ladies! i transitioned for a year and a half before having it all cut off


 
Love your hair MizzBrit!


----------



## slim_thick

I'm 8 1/2 months post now.  I must confess, I did texlax a small horse shoe leave out for my install back in March, but I won't be doing that again. I'm just going to stick with Kinky Straight textures instead of Virgin Indian Hair.   I will continue to transition with weaves for another year or so.  For the most part, I haven't been doing anything different with my hair, then when I was relaxed.  Just more DC's.  I also trimmed about 2 inches of my hair in February, split ends, etc.  When I take out this install I will do a trim/dusting, extra haircare and re-install. Good Luck Ladies...


----------



## Platinum

52 weeks post!:superbanana:


----------



## laurend085

I have some questions. I'm one week shy of 7 weeks post.  My nape was shaved from a hair cut I had and some hair has grown back in that area.  Since it was shaved low is the hair that grows back considered natural or will it still be chemically altered for a while?  In different areas in my nape, some of the hair is in what looks like a tiny, tight finger coil (You probly wouldn't see it unless I point it) out but I can stretch it out and I'm constantly pulling and playing with them.  Will that loosen?  Does that tell me what my texture or curl pattern may be?  I was playing with those yesterday putting water and moisturizer on them and it would stretch a little for a second then pop back into the coil but it's only small random parts of my hair that is like that.  Also the ends still look straight but I don't know how that can be when it was shaved down.   TIA


----------



## angelgrl135

hey ladies!! 

I don't believe I've stepped in this thread yet but I'm about 9 1/2 months post (40-45 weeks?) and I don't plan on chopping until sometime between 20-24 months post. I'm getting a new weave next weekend so hopefully I can keep it in until I'm at the 1yr post mark- weave definitely helps when you're having the chop chop urge like me... stay strong girls!!


----------



## pookaloo83

I have to drop out ladies. I bc'd today after 6 months of transitioning.


----------



## LadyRaider

Pookaloo, don't do that to your pictures. Put a happy face or something.  Did you see Clash of the Titans?

Anyway, today is my 1 year anniversary! I really and truly want to transition for 2 years or until the relaxed ends drop off. They are long gone at my nape already.


----------



## pookaloo83

LadyRaider said:


> Pookaloo, don't do that to your pictures. Put a happy face or something.  Did you see Clash of the Titans?
> 
> Anyway, today is my 1 year anniversary! I really and truly want to transition for 2 years or until the relaxed ends drop off. They are long gone at my nape already.




 You stupid. No I didn't see it. You think it's scary? You should have seen the other pic I had.


----------



## LadyRaider

Tee hee. When I first saw your picture it reminded me of the faceless witches in the movie.  I was like, "noooo not that pretty little girl's mommy!"


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in @ 35 weeks post texlax touch/up.


----------



## Arian

Posted in other transitioning thread, but posting here as well:

Hmmm, I have a question. I'm 6 months into my transition (and I'm totally surprised because I give up on things easily, lol), and it's frustrating...I cut my hair to neck length about 9 weeks ago to keep my hair from tangling as much while transitioning. I am planning to transition anywhere from 12-18 months. Now to my question..

I am mostly wearing my hair in perm rod sets, but gosh they get dry and frizzy after a few days. I try not to manipulate them too much, and when I put my moisturizing spritz (honeyquat/distilled water), my hair gets sticky and even more frizzy and dry. This time around, I used Sally's Argan Oil, and it helps, but I don't think it's meant to be moisturizing...or is it??

What can I use on these sets to keep the curls without a frizzy/dry mess?


----------



## FlawedBeauty

welp, i think i've found my answer to prevent me from cutting.  im gonna keep my hair straight and not wash it for as long as possible.  im used to washing almost every day, which of course spurs my urge to cut almost everyday because Im constantly feeling the curls.  im hoping to stay straight for two weeks at a time which would mean i would only use heat twice a month.  hopefully this works out.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

are you putting anything in your hair while its wet, prior to rolling the hair?



BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Posted in other transitioning thread, but posting here as well:
> 
> Hmmm, I have a question. I'm 6 months into my transition (and I'm totally surprised because I give up on things easily, lol), and it's frustrating...I cut my hair to neck length about 9 weeks ago to keep my hair from tangling as much while transitioning. I am planning to transition anywhere from 12-18 months. Now to my question..
> 
> I am mostly wearing my hair in perm rod sets, but gosh they get dry and frizzy after a few days. I try not to manipulate them too much, and when I put my moisturizing spritz (honeyquat/distilled water), my hair gets sticky and even more frizzy and dry. This time around, I used Sally's Argan Oil, and it helps, but I don't think it's meant to be moisturizing...or is it??
> 
> What can I use on these sets to keep the curls without a frizzy/dry mess?


----------



## soon2bsl

angelgrl135 said:


> hey ladies!!
> 
> I don't believe I've stepped in this thread yet but I'm about 9 1/2 months post (40-45 weeks?) and I don't plan on chopping until sometime between 20-24 months post. I'm getting a new weave next weekend so hopefully I can keep it in until I'm at the 1yr post mark- weave definitely helps when you're having the chop chop urge like me... stay strong girls!!


 
Oh I couldn't agree with you more! I just took my install out last Monday, and just had to fight ther urge again a few minutes ago as I put my deep conditioner in and detangled my hair...just looking at all my curly, wavy new growth...sigh...lol. But I'm getting crochets this Sat. that I'll hopefully keep in for a month then weave it up again over the summer.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok, so after a few of wash and go horror (never again). I have decided to that I will continue to keep my hair straighten (either heat straighted or with a blow dryer).  I just bought a new hair dryer, a tourmeline (I can't spell) so I'm hoping that I can follow the same idea as pinkskates (I wish she was still about).  Tell me what you all think?  
I had been doing wet sets but they don't last very long and have to be twisted every night or I get horrid tangles.  And rollersetting is not for me.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i just decided to start doing the same thing but my reasoning is to fight my urge to cut.  im trying to keep it straight for two weeks at a time so as only to use heat twice a month.  i hope it works.



Bun Mistress said:


> Ok, so after a few of wash and go horror (never again). I have decided to that I will continue to keep my hair straighten (either heat straighted or with a blow dryer). I just bought a new hair dryer, a tourmeline (I can't spell) so I'm hoping that I can follow the same idea as pinkskates (I wish she was still about). Tell me what you all think?
> I had been doing wet sets but they don't last very long and have to be twisted every night or I get horrid tangles. And rollersetting is not for me.


----------



## Arian

FlawedBeauty said:


> are you putting anything in your hair while its wet, prior to rolling the hair?




Yes, I am using two leave ins (Lacio Lacio & Rusk Smoother) and either a hair butter or pomade and airdrying (if I sit under dryer, maybe 30 mins of sitting under then let the rest airdry)...


----------



## FlawedBeauty

maybe you can try coating each strand lightly w coconut oil before you roll and let it dry that way. take a piece of hair, coat it, then roll it up.  that might help a lot.  



BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Yes, I am using two leave ins (Lacio Lacio & Rusk Smoother) and either a hair butter or pomade and airdrying (if I sit under dryer, maybe 30 mins of sitting under then let the rest airdry)...


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hello ladies! i am currently 50 weeks post! i have a question concerning bantu knot outs...does anyone do them on wet hair or is it done one dry hair? and do you start with regular two-strand twists or single-strand twists? HHG


----------



## ChristmasCarol

50 weeks down, 54 more to go.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I bunned with Long Aid activator gel and I love it! My hair is very soft and moisturized! I added pics in my fotki


----------



## Bublin

CinnaMizz said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't wash in a bunch of sections? I have a natural part down the middle of my head, so I just wash from right to left, and condition from right to left.
> 
> It doesn't get really tangled, either.


 
Nope, you're not the only one.  I'm hopeless at washing in sections.  I too just wash the left and then the right side.  I've tried two big twists, even with elastics at the ends to hold them but it all unravels whilst washing.


----------



## Platinum

I BC'd on the 28th but I'll still check in on this thread from time to time. Keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm so indecisive! But I think I don't want to chop....ever....I want to TRY to maintain at MBL until I'm all natural.....my question is:

How important do you ladies think trimming is while transitioning? I'll be 23 weeks post Thursday and I haven't had a trim since my last relaxer. I also haven't used heat (I keep my hair in 4 braids during the week and wear braidouts on the weekend). But I've heard that trimming makes detangling easier? I also DON'T want to straighten until this fall. I don't mind dusting but can that be done on airdried hair even if my roots aren't straight?

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!

Congrats Plat you are truly inspirational. I can't wait til I get to a yr post!


----------



## Alta Angel

I personally feel that is easier to trim as you go while maintaining a certain length.  My hair grows about 1/2 per month, so every three months I get a 1 1/2 inch trim so that I can maintain the same length while getting rid of those puny relaxed ends.  I have been transitioning for over 11 months now, and this has worked for me!  I guess the only downside is that, by having a series of "mini-chops", you never really experience the euphoria of the BC.  I can live with that!






LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm so indecisive! But I think I don't want to chop....ever....I want to TRY to maintain at MBL until I'm all natural.....my question is:
> 
> How important do you ladies think trimming is while transitioning? I'll be 23 weeks post Thursday and I haven't had a trim since my last relaxer. I also haven't used heat (I keep my hair in 4 braids during the week and wear braidouts on the weekend). But I've heard that trimming makes detangling easier? I also DON'T want to straighten until this fall. I don't mind dusting but can that be done on airdried hair even if my roots aren't straight?
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Congrats Plat you are truly inspirational. I can't wait til I get to a yr post!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I haven't trimmed since starting my transitioning.  I'm not MBL but I'm just hitting BSB now.  You will find as your hair grows out a few things you have to do to not loose your mind as your hair grows.  But it's totally doable. 



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm so indecisive! But I think I don't want to chop....ever....I want to TRY to maintain at MBL until I'm all natural.....my question is:
> 
> How important do you ladies think trimming is while transitioning? I'll be 23 weeks post Thursday and I haven't had a trim since my last relaxer. I also haven't used heat (I keep my hair in 4 braids during the week and wear braidouts on the weekend). But I've heard that trimming makes detangling easier? I also DON'T want to straighten until this fall. I don't mind dusting but can that be done on airdried hair even if my roots aren't straight?
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Congrats Plat you are truly inspirational. I can't wait til I get to a yr post!


----------



## Computer Blue

I believe in regular trims. The amount of the time someone can go without trimming varies from person to person. I recently went 6 months without a trim and I needed 1/4 inch off, but I try to trim every 3-4 months. Yeah I would say trimming makes detangling easier, in my case. I go to my stylist for trims.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hows everyone holdin up?????

my plan of keeping my hair straight two weeks at a time has failed.  i had to wash after one week because my hair just felt gross to the touch to me.    im washed and straightened again but im not sure what i'm going to do because i definitely don't want to be puttin heat on my head every week, and i dont have the patience to try and rollerset.  sigh...


----------



## beans4reezy

ZkittyKurls said:


> hello ladies! i am currently 50 weeks post! i have a question concerning bantu knot outs...does anyone do them on wet hair or is it done one dry hair?


 
I've done them on both. On wet hair (at least for me) it was a disaster. The curls were way too night, plus I did them overnight and they still weren't dry....it looked like I had been electrocuted. 

On dry hair, it worked better.


----------



## Nali1987

I have a question. I'm transitioning but the relaxed damaged ends are breaking off. I don't mind it that much but my question is, is that damaging for the natural roots that are left behind? I'd assume that it doesn't have any effect but hey you guys know more than I do..


----------



## tryin2gromyown

OK ladies, I may have missed this but I want to grow my natural hair and this is ALL new to me. I went to a beautician this weekend and she told me that because my curls were so tight and my hair was so dry that she recommended that I perm my hair!! I was highly disappointed at the pressure from her to perm my hair when I expressed my CLEAR concern on NOT wanting to perm anymore!! I really need some good ideas on products to use on my natural hair and regimens. I have NOT done the big chop and I am 3 1/2 months post and my lenth is just below my ears. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## ladysaraii

Hey all.

So I am now 11 months post.  woo hoo.  And I will say that last week was the first time I've had a truly difficult week on my transition.  My hair was so dry and wouldn't cooperate.  It was funny, I could distinctly see that the relaxed ends were moisturized/oily, but not the natural hair.

I'm wondering if my growth spritz was drying out my hair.  (rosemary tea + sage oil)  I spray it on my scalp every night before moisturizing and sealing.

I clarified this weekend and my hair feels much better, so maybe it was just buildup.  I'm going to be keeping an eye on it to see how goes.


----------



## blue_flower

It's been 9 months since my last relaxer and I'm wondering if I should continue transitioning, get a touch up, or maybe cut off some more hair. I have 3c/4a hair- 3c up front and 4a in the back. The 4a hair coarse, thicker, and more coily. I discovered some hair breakage at the  nape of my neck- 4 inch long tight curls. I'm wondering if I can handle being natural  again or if I should just texturize occasionally. I'll try to hold out and decide what I'm going to do at the end of this month.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Nali1987 said:


> I have a question. I'm transitioning but the relaxed damaged ends are breaking off. I don't mind it that much but my question is, is that damaging for the natural roots that are left behind? I'd assume that it doesn't have any effect but hey you guys know more than I do..



 because I've been wondering that question for a long time too. Through rushing and a slight protein overload, a lot of my hair broke friday night. I broke my neck to finish doing my hair for no reason because a) it still looked bad and b) the party I was rushing to get to ended up being horrible  Most importantly though, I felt guilty about abusing my hair just to go out. I've committed to treating my hair with more respect which I was doing good at until Friday night. But I DC'ed for a few hours Saturday night so I'm back on track.


----------



## Golden75

I should really particpate/pop in here more often.  I see so many of the same/issues questions I have.  Blue Flower- you inspired me to pop in - I suscribed so I get the emails.  I too have breakage in my toughtest area in the crown.  And I wonder what to do everyday for the past few months.  I wore weaves from Dec to April, but really missed my hair. This is my second week out, and I wear half wigs to day job, and a hat or bun it for the evening job/weekend job.  I feel like I do not have the time to dedicate to this transition, but I am determined. I hope.


----------



## Bun Mistress

YaniraNaturally said:


> because I've been wondering that question for a long time too. Through rushing and a slight protein overload, a lot of my hair broke friday night. I broke my neck to finish doing my hair for no reason because a) it still looked bad and b) the party I was rushing to get to ended up being horrible  Most importantly though, I felt guilty about abusing my hair just to go out. I've committed to treating my hair with more respect which I was doing good at until Friday night. But I DC'ed for a few hours Saturday night so I'm back on track.


 
I'm by no means a transition expert but I have been doing this for a while so I will give my two cents.
If you started out with damaged hair you have to be very careful with how you handle your hair.  You should read the articles on breakage.  Start with moisture and then protein if this breakage is bad and don't forget to do a clarifying treatment at the start of this to get rid of bluid uo which can cause breakage.  
After you have done the above you may still have some breakage (depending on your two hair types) but it should have improved greatly.  The next step is going to be ensuring that after you wash you 1. avoid tangles and 2. keep your hair and ends moistureized and happy to avoid SSK.  This mostly involves keeping your hair from being loose all the time and a little oil on the ends.  
So this is how I have done my "transition" for the last 15 months.  If any one has anymore questions feel free to ask


----------



## nestlequik

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok so I'm only 14 weeks post and I thought this wouldn't happen to me for a while but it is VERY hard to detangle my hair. My go-to products have stopped working for my relaxed hair wtf?!! My ng is very easy to comb through but the relax? Unh-unh! Any suggestions ladies? What do you ladies use to detangle with? I need ALOT of slip. I washed last night and was about to detangle and it was a no-go so I just threw in my leave-ins and finger detangled a big, and through it in a bun and went to bed. Now I NEED to detangle and I need to find a good detangling leave-in ASAP!


 
Hey LaFemmeNaturelle- have you tried Pantene R&N Conditioner?  That's helped me along with Mane and Tale Detangler.  If it weren't for those 2, I would have cut my hair off at the 8th week mark.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

nestlequik said:


> Hey LaFemmeNaturelle- have you tried Pantene R&N Conditioner? That's helped me along with Mane and Tale Detangler. If it weren't for those 2, I would have cut my hair off at the 8th week mark.


 

Yeah I'm not quite sure what I was going through back then lol I really don't remember but I'll be 23 weeks post on Thursday and I'm fine as of now lol I will be trying a detangler though if it gets bad again


----------



## morehairplease

posting to mark my spot and read later


----------



## Platinum

Nali1987 said:


> I have a question. I'm transitioning but the relaxed damaged ends are breaking off. I don't mind it that much but my question is, is that damaging for the natural roots that are left behind? I'd assume that it doesn't have any effect but hey you guys know more than I do..


 
I think you may want to trim the damaged ends. It may not affect the natural hair. But you may still want to trim away the damage because it may cause some tangling issues along with more breakage.



tryin2gromyown said:


> OK ladies, I may have missed this but I want to grow my natural hair and this is ALL new to me. I went to a beautician this weekend and she told me that because my curls were so tight and my hair was so dry that she recommended that I perm my hair!! I was highly disappointed at the pressure from her to perm my hair when I expressed my CLEAR concern on NOT wanting to perm anymore!! I really need some good ideas on products to use on my natural hair and regimens. I have NOT done the big chop and I am 3 1/2 months post and my lenth is just below my ears. PLEASE HELP!


 
 You may want to try a good moisturizing conditioner like Suave Humectant. Do you cowash? You may want to try washing with conditioner a few times a week to help condition and moisturize your hair. What are you using for a moisturizer and deep conditioner?



ladysaraii said:


> Hey all.
> 
> So I am now 11 months post. woo hoo. And I will say that last week was the first time I've had a truly difficult week on my transition. My hair was so dry and wouldn't cooperate. It was funny, I could distinctly see that the relaxed ends were moisturized/oily, but not the natural hair.
> 
> I'm wondering if my growth spritz was drying out my hair. (rosemary tea + sage oil) I spray it on my scalp every night before moisturizing and sealing.
> 
> I clarified this weekend and my hair feels much better, so maybe it was just buildup. I'm going to be keeping an eye on it to see how goes.


 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bublin

Hey ladies.

Not sure if i've posted in here yet but i'm just over 10 months post.  This is my second time transitioning.  First time i lasted only 4 months and BC.  Put all the wrong products in my hair, it broke really badly so relaxed.  I've now decided no more relaxer.

I've discovered alot of 'what my hair doesn't like' more than 'what my hair does like' during my journey.........

I have fragile hair no matter how many protien or moisturisers i use.
Wash and go's are a no-no.

I'm trying to stay away from heat but its no good.  Leaving my hair to airdry is asking for dry, tangled trouble - whether its left in wet twists or plaits - it drys like i never spent half my evening detangling.
My hair likes to be blowdried and pulled back into a bun.
It loves gel at the front - it doesn't dry out my hair (i'm using AO's gels and Elasta QP)

I really want to put individual braids in my hair (sans extensions) but i will have to use little elastics to hold the ends together so that is putting me off.

On a positive note - about a 3rd of my hair is natural and i'm loving my texture.  I'm using 90% natural products and my scalp has never been happier.


----------



## deltagyrl

I am getting frustrated.  What products are you all using to keep your roots straight after flat ironing?  I almost permed this w/e after flat ironed for nearly 2 hours, walked out side and had puffy roots....Aargh!


----------



## mg1979

deltagyrl said:


> I am getting frustrated. What products are you all using to keep your roots straight after flat ironing? I almost permed this w/e after flat ironed for nearly 2 hours, walked out side and had puffy roots....Aargh!


 
This is the thread i started about two lines I use that work really well for me: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=438546


----------



## Arian

FlawedBeauty said:


> maybe you can try coating each strand lightly w coconut oil before you roll and let it dry that way. take a piece of hair, coat it, then roll it up.  that might help a lot.



 I would personally like to thank FlawedBeauty for her suggestion with the coconut oil.  Last week's set came out beautiful and frizz free!  Coconut oil, PM's Pommade, and my Aphogee Green Tea Spray made my curls come out beautiful...I think the key also was sitting under the dryer vs. letting them airdry.  Did them Friday and still trucking today....Sure some have fallen a little bit, but it looks like a TWA  ...which is fine by me!


THANKS!


----------



## melissa-bee

9 months post. I need a new hair style.


----------



## jerseygurl

Finally got twists so that I can stop playing in my hair.


----------



## MDreamz

Joining in. I just getting started. Last touch up was April 15th.


----------



## tryin2gromyown

Thank you platinum for youR feedback. I went and bought me some coconut oil since thats such a staple in most people regimens. I'm still following you guys



Platinum said:


> I think you may want to trim the damaged ends. It may not affect the natural hair. But you may still want to trim away the damage because it may cause some tangling issues along with more breakage.
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to try a good moisturizing conditioner like Suave Humectant. Do you cowash? You may want to try washing with conditioner a few times a week to help condition and moisturize your hair. What are you using for a moisturizer and deep conditioner?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

tryin2gromyown said:


> OK ladies, I may have missed this but I want to grow my natural hair and this is ALL new to me. I went to a beautician this weekend and she told me that because my curls were so tight and my hair was so dry that she recommended that I perm my hair!! I was highly disappointed at the pressure from her to perm my hair when I expressed my CLEAR concern on NOT wanting to perm anymore!! I really need some good ideas on products to use on my natural hair and regimens. I have NOT done the big chop and I am 3 1/2 months post and my lenth is just below my ears. PLEASE HELP!



Don't give in to pressure if you want to transition. you are alread on on a good start being almost four months post. Hang in there, read these threads, and protective style as much as possible until you are at a length that you'll be comfortable with post BC.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

today is the day that i can finally say, "I AM ONE YEAR POST RELAXER!" i currently have a weave in and wont be taking it out until july. i cant wair to see my new growth. isnt it funny how excited you become as opposed to frustrated to see new growth, when you have natural hair or are transitioning. instead of wanting to relax and destroy those darn edges:gunner7:, i only want to embrace them and nourish them. Well i hope to transition through the summer but the thought of wash n go's will probably start soundin much sweeter:sweet: once june an july comes around.

HHG!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

ZkittyKurls said:


> today is the day that i can finally say, "I AM ONE YEAR POST RELAXER!" i currently have a weave in and wont be taking it out until july. i cant wair to see my new growth. isnt it funny how excited you become as opposed to frustrated to see new growth, when you have natural hair or are transitioning. instead of wanting to relax and destroy those darn edges:gunner7:, i only want to embrace them and nourish them. Well i hope to transition through the summer but the thought of wash n go's will probably start soundin much sweeter:sweet: once june an july comes around.
> 
> HHG!!!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## deltagyrl

Welp.

I fell off.  

Relaxed last night after a 6 month stretch.  I was starting to get tangles and _nothing_ I did made my flat irons straight.  I have amazing growth though.  

Not sure what to do next.  


Maybe I'll try this thing again....


----------



## Jewell

Will be 10 mos post Wednesday, May 22.  So far getting lots of compliments on my natural hair texture, and just wearing it in wet buns with gel on the edges.  Using the scarf method to make the edges smooth.  Loving this style for summer, because I just about died underneath my LF (not the one pictured below) at a festival out in the country 2 weekends ago!  It was 95+ degrees with 80% humidity, so I knew then that since I was sweating despite having on flip-flops, an airy beach-like wrap skirt, and a spaghetti strap tank that the wig was too much for that heat!  

I wanted to yank it off in public (LOL), but kept my reserve until I got home, then CW my hair and pulled it back into a nice bun with the waves poppin'.  I knew it was a crazy thing to think I could wear a wig past April in this Southern heat and humidity.  Some ladies can do it, but I can't!  My wigs will be on Sabbatical until Sept., then I will resume my winter regimen of braids beneath wigs to speed growth and retain all length gained.  I wear wigs from Sept. to April most times.  An excellent and proven way to grow out my hair!


----------



## Imani

Officially 9 months today. Still smooth sailing. 

I am just anxious to see if my trouble spot in the back will finally grow out now that the relaxed ends are almost all gone. Its starting to fill in, but its still feels more fragile and thin than the rest of my hair.


----------



## Skyfall

Ok I have decided to transition again!!!
haters be damned!
I want my shiny, silky, curly, thick hair again.

I plan to co wash once a week, lightly blowdry and then braid up for braidouts. When I get tired of that I'll do rollersets again.

Can't wait to make it a year!!!!!!


----------



## **SaSSy**

I'm still on the transitioning boat with almost 13 weeks in. The last time I did this was in 2003 and I only did 10 months before I did a BC, but this time I want to go a min. of 12 mos to 24 mos. then BC. If it gets really hard I will just get braids or start trimming every month instead of every 3 to 4 mos. Wish me luck!


----------



## tricie

Hi, ladies, 

Checking for May; I am now 1 year and one month post, and am really enjoying how my hair looks!  Dealing with it since I got my braids out..not as much. It's just a lot of hair, but I like it and am most certainly not complaining!  Thankfully, I'm getting micros back in on Tuesday, so I won't have to work with it for a few months and can just have braids most of the summer.  The way my curls are coming in makes it harder to not want to cut the relaxed ends off, but I'm holding out for at least another year.

HHG!


----------



## xyra

I'm currently approaching my 11 month mark at my third transition attempt. I'm just now starting to have problems with the products that I have been using. It may be due to the fact that I haven't been using my Wild Growth Hair Oil that has worked wonders on my new growth. I started using Boundless Tresses recently instead of WGHO to attain some length, because I feel as though I'm right around the same length as when I initially started my transition almost a year ago. My growth rate is much slower than the 1/2" regular rate. I do feel a little new growth trying to creep up since using BT at the crown of my head, but not the back. I'll continue using it for at least the rest of the summer to see if it's worth it. 

I recently purchased the Optimum Care Anti-breakage shampoo, leave in strengthener, and leave in daily cream, so I will be experimenting using those products with my cholesterol that deep condition with. I'm determined to continue my transition until I am fully natural this time. I have become such a DIYer when it comes to hair care that I really do enjoy not having to rely on someone else to do my hair.


----------



## Arian

I'm dealing with a lot of dryness issues right now...I cannot for the life of me find a good moisturizing product that does not make my perm rod set/braidouts look frizzy...a spray with humectant is not working for me...

I'm getting !!!

I don't know what to do!  What is everyone's moisturizing routine?

(Didn't want to go back through all of the pages..... )


----------



## FlawedBeauty

oh yay!!!!!  glad to help!!!! 



BamaBeauty1985 said:


> I would personally like to thank FlawedBeauty for her suggestion with the coconut oil. Last week's set came out beautiful and frizz free! Coconut oil, PM's Pommade, and my Aphogee Green Tea Spray made my curls come out beautiful...I think the key also was sitting under the dryer vs. letting them airdry. Did them Friday and still trucking today....Sure some have fallen a little bit, but it looks like a TWA ...which is fine by me!
> 
> 
> THANKS!


----------



## Arian

FlawedBeauty said:


> oh yay!!!!!  glad to help!!!!




It works too!  But....I'm having a hard time KEEPING it that way for a few days....it gets dry~


----------



## Skyfall

2 weeks post!


----------



## CaliDiamond

Approaching 3 months post and I would like to give a shout out to Skala Jaborandi for detangling my NG and making it smooth and shiny.


----------



## CaliDiamond

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> I don't know what to do! What is everyone's moisturizing routine?
> 
> (Didn't want to go back through all of the pages..... )


 
After co-washing:  quarter sized amount of Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner, seal with  coconut castor oil.

When Roller-Set: Distribute pea sized amount of  TJ Nourish Spa mixed with coco castor oil throughout hair.

When Flat-Ironed: Same as roller set, but use just a pinch of TJNS instead of pea size amt.

I have a LOT of fine 4a/b hair and I don't  like to use a lot of product because it weighs my hair down.


----------



## ladysaraii

Ooo I just got a shipment from vitacost.  I ordered several shampoos and conditioners to try out.

My goal is to try daily co-washing during the summer to see what that does for my hair.


----------



## KBA

Approaching 8 months, just finished a few weeks of co-washing every 2-3 days and bunning. I felt that it really gave my hair a break from heat. I'm going to stretch my new growth a bit by doing roller sets and then buns for next few weeks as the weather warms up. I was growing tired of the wet bun look. Still trying to transition for 12 months....


----------



## onejamifan

I am 1 year post today!!!! 

I can't believe I have gone this long without a relaxer and still managed to keep my hair at this length. I  must say I have been having a really hard time with it lately and I don't know what to do. Some mornings I want to relax, others I want to keep on going with the transition, but the bad hair days have definitely outnumbered the good days. I might go to the hair salon next week to get a rollerset and blow out. I need someone else to struggle with this head for a change... I guess I'll decide then what my next move will be...


----------



## beans4reezy

onejamifan said:


> I am 1 year post today!!!!
> 
> I can't believe I have gone this long without a relaxer and still managed to keep my hair at this length. I must say I have been having a really hard time with it lately and I don't know what to do. Some mornings I want to relax, others I want to keep on going with the transition, but the bad hair days have definitely outnumbered the good days. I might go to the hair salon next week to get a rollerset and blow out. I need someone else to struggle with this head for a change... I guess I'll decide then what my next move will be...


 
Congratulations on making one year!!


----------



## msbettyboop

Has anyone tried lush  caca noir, rouge etc on their hair while transitioning? How was it?


----------



## Bublin

I'm almost 10 months post.

Having issues with breakage around the hairline which has always been weak for me.  Not sure how to style so it has no tension/manipulation there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## malibu4590

Bublin said:


> I'm almost 10 months post.
> 
> Having issues with breakage around the hairline which has always been weak for me. Not sure how to style so it has no tension/manipulation there.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
Hmm...how have you been wearing your hair or scarves at night? Since the hairline is a very fragile area, I'd recommend a light protein leave-in as frequent as your hairline can take without additional breakage. I typically wear wigs but I make sure they (and my night time scarves) don't rub that area.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So, I did my first mini chop! YAAAY I feel good about it. I think I cut about 2 inches. I'll do another mini chop when I am 1yr post in November


----------



## MsQ

Joining the convo. My last touch up was December 2009. I've been lazy about my hair, but plan on cowashing 2-3 weeks this summer and staying in braid or twist outs. I do not want to cut my hair since this is the longest my hair has ever been! (minus the trim i got 3 weeks ago...)


----------



## tryin2gromyown

OK ladies, I need a couple of suggestions on how to wear my hair. It is just bbelow my ears and I'm about 5 mons post. I have tried a couple of wigs but don't think its for me. I've been doing scarves with my hair braided underneath. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## brownbean96

Hey Ladies  I haven't checked in awhile.  Hope all is well.  Wanted to share that my transition is finally over!  I did a mini-chop last week.  My transition lasted about 23 months.  When I chopped I only had a little bit of relaxer on the ends of some ends on my right side.  Everything else was natural.  I shared some pictures in my recent post http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469708 

plus I have some additional pictures in my album.  Good luck on the rest of your transition.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Checking in. Glad to see you hanging in there, onejamifan! 

I totally forgot that the 15th marked 1 year of transitioning. I didn't even style my hair that day or do anything special. Oh well, I can celebrate after year #2!


----------



## dorko

i am over 10 months in...
right now.. i have my hair cornrowed in the front and in a bun in the back. 
i think ima get twists at the end of the month tho

i LOVE how the new growth feels.


----------



## melissa-bee

9 months and 3 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## jerseygurl

I can't wait until I get to 10 months and beyond. Good going ladies. How does it feel to be a natchal lady Brownbean?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

sipp100 on reaching 1 year!!!!


----------



## 2inspireU

Today I am officially a year post! I flat ironed my hair and I am about an inch away from BSL. In August when i flat iron again I know I will be able to claim BSL or maybe a little past BSL. My hair is really healthy(I have received a ton of compliments about the health of my hair), which I am attributing to Ceramides and Ayuredics.


----------



## ycj1

Hoping I'm not to late either! I've been transitioning since Feb 09 and regret using the Scurl in the box for 5 min. My hair now would've been past shoulder length now. But oh well. I to am doing the Crown and glory method, but at the rate I'm going with my growth it may take me at least 3 yr or more to get to my ultimate goal length! MBL

Btw I bc in Nov 08 and used the Scurl in Feb 09 only once for five min. Since Feb 09 no other chemical has touched my hair. I've been transitioning since that time.


----------



## ycj1

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies what have been your favorite leave-ins so far?


It's really not a leave-in per se but an oil and when I oil my scalp with it my hair instantly and I do mean instantly feels like a baby's bottom. It's Nyle Oil!


----------



## ycj1

Smiley79 said:


> Are any of you taking hair vitamins that you recommend or find to be helpful during the transition?  I'm interested in Biotin but I fear headaches.


I was taking the Viviscal, Nioxin, Biotin 7500mg, Flaxseed, MSM Omega 3-6-9 Chlorella and Spirulina. As of today I went off the Viviscal and Nioxin and will be replaced with the Hair Finity


----------



## Bublin

malibu4590 said:


> Hmm...how have you been wearing your hair or scarves at night? Since the hairline is a very fragile area, I'd recommend a light protein leave-in as frequent as your hairline can take without additional breakage. I typically wear wigs but I make sure they (and my night time scarves) don't rub that area.


 
I wear a scarf and satin bonnet as the scarf usually slips off when worn by itself.  I do feel they may be causing more harm than good on my hairline.  I tie the scarf at the back (nape).  How can i wear a scarf without it rubbing there?

I've just purchased a moisturising daily spray that contains Sweet Almond, Silk and Soy Milk Proteins.  Its by www.nubianheritage.com  The smell is soooo gorgeous - its like perfume for the hair.  I will concentrate on using this on the hairline and see how it goes.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

It's been about 2 years since I decided not to relax my hair again and about 25 months since my last relaxer  STILL doing C&G


----------



## Platinum

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Alta Angel

ONE. YEAR. POST. RELAXER.

I cannot believe I made it!  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## MizzBrown

How do yall do it? I just dont understand...How do yall go so long and deal? Especially the Type 4's.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Gosh I can't wait for the day I can come in here and celebrate being one year post. I feel like I'm NEVER going to get there. I think I need to hide my hair in braids for a while so I can stop counting the days lol


----------



## AllAboutMoi

I did not know if I was going to make it this far.  I am almost one year post.  I guess I will keep at it.


----------



## onejamifan

Just wanted to come in here to say that I am officially out. After a year relaxer free, I decided to get a touch up. I'm really happy I made this decision. Congrats to all of you and best of luck with your transition!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

onejamifan said:


> Just wanted to come in here to say that I am officially out. After a year relaxer free, I decided to get a touch up. I'm really happy I made this decision. Congrats to all of you and best of luck with your transition!


 
What made you decide to end your transition? Will you ever try it again in the future? Can we see pics?


----------



## jayjaycurlz

jayjaycurlz said:


> Checking in @ 35 weeks post texlax touch/up.



Today is 39 weeks and counting. I'm taking a break from hair and have added some crochet braids to my hair. I've been BT-ing the cornrows and spraying the Talija's Protective Mist.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

AllAboutMoi said:


> I did not know if I was going to make it this far.  I am almost one year post.  I guess I will keep at it.



Your natural hair texture is really nice!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Alta Angel said:


> ONE. YEAR. POST. RELAXER.
> 
> I cannot believe I made it!  Thanks ladies!!




Congratulations! I'm @ 39 weeks and I hope to make it to 104 weeks


----------



## jayjaycurlz

sipp100 said:


> Checking in. Glad to see you hanging in there, onejamifan!
> 
> I totally forgot that the 15th marked 1 year of transitioning. I didn't even style my hair that day or do anything special. Oh well, I can celebrate after year #2!



Congratulations to you too! If you're reggie is solid, then year two should come and go just as easily as year one did!


----------



## onejamifan

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> What made you decide to end your transition? Will you ever try it again in the future? Can we see pics?



I decided to end my transition because I was tired of constantly fighting my hair. I wear it straight and it wasn't turning out right any more. Detangling was a nightmare and after 3-4 hours of washing/drying/styling, my hair still looked a HAM! I'm sure that if I had better techniques, I probably would have continued, but I just got tired. After I got my relaxer today, I also realized I am also tired of having hair this long, so I am getting a hair cut in a few weeks. Basically, I need a change and I need to simplify my life. I might try it again one day, but I don't think it will be this year or next. Here are a couple of pictures I took.

I need to work out


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

onejamifan said:


> I decided to end my transition because I was tired of constantly fighting my hair. I wear it straight and it wasn't turning out right any more. Detangling was a nightmare and after 3-4 hours of washing/drying/styling, my hair still looked a HAM! I'm sure that if I had better techniques, I probably would have continued, but I just got tired. After I got my relaxer today, I also realized I am also tired of having hair this long, so I am getting a hair cut in a few weeks. Basically, I need a change and I need to simplify my life. I might try it again one day, but I don't think it will be this year or next. Here are a couple of pictures I took.
> 
> I need to work out


 

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL! But I understand you want to try something new. Hope you post pics when you get your cut!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Oh how pretty! I'm really glad you're happy w/your hair

Transitioning with hair as long as yours can't be easy - I don't have half your hair and even mine can be a part-time job sometimes.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Transition still going strong. I've been bunnin it this weekend. Easy does it.


----------



## Bublin

sipp100 said:


> Oh how pretty! I'm really glad you're happy w/your hair
> 
> Transitioning with hair as long as yours can't be easy - I don't have half your hair and *even mine can be a part-time job sometimes*.


 
You have hit the nail on the head with that statement.

The back of my hair is now just past my shoulders and a third of the length is natural.  I'm spending sooo much time on my hair and i know i should be spending even more time as i rush it as i have suffered breakage on my hairline.


----------



## soon2bsl

11 months post today! I plan on doing a suuppper long transition..3 years or more.. so almost 1 year down, and 2+ years to go!  I know that sounds so far off though


----------



## TruMe

Hello, I would like to join.  I am new to wearing my hair naturally and just want to make the transition as smoothly as possible.

I'm not quite sure how long I have gone without a relaxer (just going to say 5 months since that was the last time I have on record that I went to a hair salon) but my main goal is to go without using heat on my hair AT ALL.  So, I have not used ANY heat on my hair for 1 week and 3 days.  I can say that I have read A LOT  of websites about this process and it didn't seem easy when I read about it and it is proving to stand up to that as I am doing it now. 


I want to grow my hair to the point where I have trimmed ALL of my relaxed hair off so that I can wear my hair naturally from this point forward.  I will not be doing the BC, so trying to style me newly discovered hair texture (along with the relaxed texture) is going to be work.  My hair is too fragile to wear braids (or at least my relaxed hair is, although I have been told that even my new growth wouldn't be able to take braids).  I'm not sure what my hair type is, I'm just guessing when I say 3c.  I have my first hair trim appointment with a natural hairstylist tomorrow so I will be doing a length check then and will be taking pics of my new growth to show texture.  I will post them on Thursday.

So far I have styled my hair in straw sets for the first week and attempted a try at flat two-strand twists.  They both turned out OK in my opinion (my profile pic is a straw set after 3 days).  I just have never done them before and am not used to my hair being above my shoulders as my hair straight is a little past my shoulders.  This will be interesting and fun (I hope). 

Thanks for this thread!!


----------



## septemberbaby

I am 18 months post now and let go of the last bit of relaxed ends I had left. I couldn't take it anymore!!! I'm free, yes, I'm free. 

I have been neglecting my hair for the last month or so and had been experiencing major dryness and breakage. I washed my hair, gave myself a treatment and dc'd on Saturday night. My hair is recovering nicely. I will keep up this regimen weekly. 

Now my problem: my twist outs are so frizzy and I'm not sure if it's from the prolonged neglect/dryness/breakage or the humidity.  This will be my first summer wearing my natural hair out and I really don't know what to expect. If this is how frizzy my twist outs are going to be, I won't be able to wear them (I think my hair type is fine, 4a/b) and will end up putting braids in for the summer.  I would love to rock wash n' go's and puffs but I have no idea how to do either. Can someone please direct me to a thread and/or tutorial? Thanks.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

shakira74 said:


> I am 18 months post now and let go of the last bit of relaxed ends I had left. I couldn't take it anymore!!! I'm free, yes, I'm free.
> 
> I have been neglecting my hair for the last month or so and had been experiencing major dryness and breakage. I washed my hair, gave myself a treatment and dc'd on Saturday night. My hair is recovering nicely. I will keep up this regimen weekly.
> 
> Now my problem: my twist outs are so frizzy and I'm not sure if it's from the prolonged neglect/dryness/breakage or the humidity.  This will be my first summer wearing my natural hair out and I really don't know what to expect. If this is how frizzy my twist outs are going to be, I won't be able to wear them (I think my hair type is fine, 4a/b) and will end up putting braids in for the summer.  I would love to rock wash n' go's and puffs but I have no idea how to do either. Can someone please direct me to a thread and/or tutorial? Thanks.



 CONGRATS!!!!

Please post pics !!

What products do you use for your twist outs?


----------



## Gleek

I would like to join the club. I am about 7 months post relaxer. I don't really have a regimen down yet.


----------



## septemberbaby

mrsjohnson75 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> Please post pics !!
> 
> What products do you use for your twist outs?


 
Awwww, thanks and I will post pics soon.  

For my twistouts I use a few things:
A spray bottle with water and coconut oil to mist each section before twisting. 
I use Elasta QP Mango Butter as I'm twisting and jojoba oil to seal my ends. 
I use coconut oil to untwist and fluff  

It works. A pic of the end result is in my profile picture. I'll attach a larger one in my siggy.


----------



## sexysassyshapely

I have been lurking for forever and dreaming about the day when I could start transitioning, but had a perm under my bathroom sink that couldnt go to waste. Applied it March 20th and made the decision that day, so I am, I guess, 9 weeks post. I love feeling my natural roots and had my hands in them all day, so I am now in natural braids, cornrowed on the front, box braided in the back since saturday. Gonna try to braid with extensions on my own soon (can u tell ive been lurking in the braid thread too...lol)...Like many of you I also plan to transition for 1-2 years.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Gleek said:


> I would like to join the club. I am about 7 months post relaxer. I don't really have a regimen down yet.





sexysassyshapely said:


> I have been lurking for forever and dreaming about the day when I could start transitioning, but had a perm under my bathroom sink that couldnt go to waste. Applied it March 20th and made the decision that day, so I am, I guess, 9 weeks post. I love feeling my natural roots and had my hands in them all day, so I am now in natural braids, cornrowed on the front, box braided in the back since saturday. Gonna try to braid with extensions on my own soon (can u tell ive been lurking in the braid thread too...lol)...Like many of you I also plan to transition for 1-2 years.



 LADIES


----------



## Arian

Texture shots...

My hair doesn't seem to be doing anything after 7 months...looks the same  erplexed   

Thinking about throwing in the towel...I mean, is it going to act different when it's 100% there...I sure hope so..


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Ok ya'll know how long I been waitin to come in here say that I am OFFICIALLY SIX MONTHS POST! YAAAAAYYY!

Now 12 more months to go. UGH! lol Gonna be a looooong journey.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at 42 weeks post.

I'm currently MBL.  My daily style now is a part down the middle and a braided ponytail in the back.  I simply cowash the ponytail, at about 80% dry I remoisturize and rebraid.  It's been working for me and I still   my natural roots  .


----------



## Taleah2009

^^^^where have you been???  I always used to see you start the weekly hair plans thread


----------



## SherylsTresses

I had to take a break from our lovely forum.  But I'm back now and I couldn't stay away from you ladies.  I miss you guys sooo much...!!!


----------



## GodsPromises

I'm 9 months post, wearing mostly twistouts.  That is what seems to work best for me.  I attempted to straighten my hair the other day and let's just say that was a no no.  I haven't trimmed since my last relaxer in September. I think I may wait until this September and either trim or BC.  Since my hair is short at this moment I have more natural hair than relaxed so we shall see what I decide by then.  I am loving my hair most days and I hope that my twist outs don't ever fail me.


----------



## slangups

Hello everyone. 
I'm new to the board-been lurking for a few weeks now. I've learned soooo much from you all. Many thanks.

My hair journey. Let me begin with this. I am 52 (YIKES...How did that happen)   never bothered with my hair until recently.  Relaxed for decades with a super no-lye relaxer. Have 4a-z hair, exercise regularly, don't do color  except for henna, grayed very early as does everyone in my family. 

Whew. So now-thanks to all of you-I'm taking supplements, doing co-washes and debating the stretch/transition issue. Currently 7 weeks post relaxer. Incidentally, my last relaxer was Silk Elements with lye. It did not get my hair straight so I guess you could say that began my transition to texlaxing at least. Now I'm not so sure about going natural- It's been many, many years since I was natural and as I recall it was not my idea of fun.  Again, that was before I discovered LHCF so I'm tempted to try it again. Definitely, I want to stretch as long as possible and do either a texlax or transition-just not sure which.

I'd love to hear from other women with 4  something hair who've celebrated a few birthdays. I'm anxious to see if I can grow serious hair at my age. I am currently at neck-almost shoulder length. Will try to upload a picture...no laughing now.  

Thanks again, and good luck to each of us.  This thread is very timely.


----------



## TruMe

As I said in another forum:

Well, the trim wasn't so bad after all. It still feels a little (I'm trying to be nice) short but at least I didn't have to get too much cut off. This is after a flat two strand twist set. I will definitely be making the religious 6 week appointments for a trim, my ng looks so nice compared to the relaxed, wimpy ends. I didn't get a chance to take photos of my hair wet but will do it this weekend when I co-wash and restyle with a strawler set.  I am working towards not using ANY heat or tight hairstyles.  So far that I know how to do:  Straw sets and flat two strand twists.  I will be rotating these two styles every week until I learn a new one. 

All of you alls tips and suggestions have been ingenious. Thanks so much!!


----------



## tryin2gromyown

I thought I posted this question already but.... Ladies PLEASE help me. I don't know how I should wear my hair right now.. it is just below my ears and I have some breakage around the edges that are just starting to grow back in so if any of you could give me some suggestions on how I can transition and a good way to style my hair, I NEED help NOW!!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

Ok, so I wasn't around due to friends visiting, but I am 1 year post as of 2 days ago!  Here's to another year of transitioning


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hi everyone! This is my first post with my new LHCF account. I haven't been on this board since I gave up trying to get to BSL with relaxed hair a couple of years ago. I'm too scissor happy! Since I've now decided to go natural, I thought I'd come back...and my how the board has changed! It seems like most LHCF members are natural these days! Anyways, my story is that my last relaxer was March 26th, the day before my wedding, and I decided that I'm over the relaxed hair. I hadn't really noticed, but most of my family is natural now, too, and that gave me the extra push I needed to transition. I know nothing about styling natural hair because I haven't seen mine since I was 11 years old, but this weekend, I discovered that after watching a few youtube videos, I can do a somewhat decent job at flat twisting the front of my hair and rollersetting the back. After doing this style, my hubby is now on board with the idea of me being natural. He knows that I am somewhat naturally challenged, but he's excited that I'm trying to learn how to style it instead of just pulling it back into a messy bun (which is what I did when I was trying to get to BSL relaxed). Well, that's my little story. I'm excited about this transitioning without BC'ing support thread! It's awesome and extremely motivating!


----------



## Khaiya

I'm currently 8 months post, still no BC on the horizon.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have been thinking about something lately...my relaxed hair seemed to disappear the whole 15 months I spent in weaves...now that Im out they seem to not be going anywhere...so if I "retain" all of my length and Im not getting regular trims, my relaxed ends wont go anywhere until I trim right????? (im at apl, with about 4-5 inches left)


----------



## Lavendar

Hey to all my LHCF sisters!  I'm back after being away for a longggg time.  Currently transitioning at 7 months post.


----------



## Bublin

^^^ wow Lavender - so much growth.

I'm now at a stage where i'm wondering why exactly i am hanging onto my relaxed ends.  My comb and brush go through my regrowth like butter but stops at the demarcation line.  I spend so much time trying to hang onto what i don't want.  I rarely wear my hair down now so why am i fighting to keep this length?


----------



## Bublin

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have been thinking about something lately...my relaxed hair seemed to disappear the whole 15 months I spent in weaves...now that Im out they seem to not be going anywhere...so if I "retain" all of my length and Im not getting regular trims, my relaxed ends wont go anywhere until I trim right????? (im at apl, with about 4-5 inches left)


 
Do you mean the relaxed ends broke off more whilst in the weave?
Yes, if you don't trim and baby the ends so they don't break off you'll have some great length.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Bublin said:


> ^^^ wow Lavender - so much growth.
> 
> I'm now at a stage where i'm wondering why exactly i am hanging onto my relaxed ends. * My comb and brush go through my regrowth like butter but stops at the demarcation line.*  I spend so much time trying to hang onto what i don't want.  I rarely wear my hair down now so why am i fighting to keep this length?



This is my situation too. I'm going to keep going though...


----------



## QueenAsia732

I'm def in...I'm a newbie to posting but I've been transitioning since May of 2008 and haven't found the right regimen for my hair.  Now the edges are breaking and I'm losing length...please anyone with advice help.  I would like to know if anyone has a hairdresser that they would suggest could help in New Jersey or if you have similar hair issues offer advice and what has worked for you.  Thanks


----------



## Arian

When I washed last week, I had to cut hair out of my head!  I've been wearing perm rod sets religiously, and I guess I let it get too dry before washing and it got tangled.  I tried to no avail to get that knot out

I was NOT happy


----------



## newsgrl

I'm in as well! I am 9 months PR (post relaxer) and I am loving what I see! It's amazing how much I appreciate my natural hair now, but when I was in 7th grade, I was "dying" to get it relaxed! I didn't know how good I had it! Anyway, I don't plan to BC until after 2 years, but the verdict is still out on that because this hair is getting big under this half-wig!


----------



## petitmaui

All of you ladies are so inspirational!  I'm 15 months post hoping to do the final chop at 30 months!  Pray for me!!


----------



## TruMe

Beautyaddict1913, your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## Janet'

Ladies, just wanted to give you a boost...I was a long term transitioner, too. Stick with it! In the end, it'll be worth it and you will have gained a wealth of knowledge in the process!


----------



## TruMe

Janet'...all I can say about your hair is :lovedrool:.


----------



## TruMe

OK, so I cowashed my hair yesterday and took a picture of my texture.  Again, I "think" I could be a 3c but not quite sure.  I don't even know the definitions of the different levels .  Anyways, ng length is about 3 inches and my relaxed hair is about 7 1/2 inches.  I've got a LONG way to go erplexed.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Officially 11 months post and 7 more to go!!!! I have never loved my hair so much before


----------



## CofCGrad1997

I'm so glad this thread was bumped. I have beent thinking about transitioning myself, but I am afraid of the BC and was wondering if there was a way to go natural without doing it. Definitely interested in any support, advice and product recommendations I can get!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checking in and still transitioning. I had planned to BC this past weekend, but my mom advised me not to because of my huge forehead  So I've decided to continue to 18 months.


----------



## dorko

doing good!!


----------



## Arian

I examined my texture again tonight and in the crown there is definitely an 's' pattern....but in the back there are curlies...it is strange, but I am guessing my hair is possibly 3c/4a???....hmmm


----------



## TokyoReina

I'm over 4 months post, and I'm going crazy! It's hot all day, and I can't do a thing with my hair right now. I have an appointment at the salon tomorrow and I'm not sure what I want to do with it. I miss my hair being cute, neat, and easy to deal with.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun

.........................................


----------



## calibella218

Hello everyone! 

I am currently 10 months post and I am itching to BC...or something.  But I know I do not want short hair so I will keep on truckin.  I want to wait until at least 18 months before I chop so that I can have a decent looking ponytail.  I don't know what to do with my hair anymore.  It is either in a wet bun, washngo ponytail, or straight from rollersetting or flat ironing.  Rollersetting is becoming a pain and it seems to be taking longer to dry each time I do them.  I have flat ironed my hair twice this month   I am now on a personal challenge to keep it at once a month but I get so frustrated with the two textures, its easier to deal with when it is straight.  Braid outs, twist outs and the like look a HAM. Ok, vent over.  This thread was a good idea, its nice to see that I am not the only one going through it with my hair.  Thanks ladies, you have all been soo helpful!
I think I am going to try a bantu knot out next week.  I'll post pics if I do it. 

Here are some pics of my hair lately and some pics of my new growth. (The pics of my new growth were taken about a month ago so I currently have a little bit more as of now).

Flat ironed:










New growth (I was about to cowash in these pics, my hair was really dry):


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^Very pretty! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

How did I miss this thread??

I transitioned for 2 years with no BC. My last relaxer was 12/30/2007 and I did 2 mini chops, 11/08 and 4/09. I am fully natural as of 12/30/2009.

I decided to officially go natural in August 2008 after a very long relaxer stretch.





My hair at 15 weeks post, when I first saw my curls:





My curly hair now, at 5 months fully natural:





my twists from last week:





I do straighten every few months, with BKT.  My most recent BKT from Memorial Day weekend:





http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/hair-journey---the-/


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm a little past 11 months and I'm still hanging on. I am starting to have some styling issues because I promise I am tired of buns and ponytails. It's getting hot outside and I am NOT in the mood to wear wigs/half wigs. So I'm at a loss right now. I'm still not planning to chop anytime soon though.


----------



## missjones

It's nice to hear about your progress ladies . I'm trying to find a regimen so I can take care of my hair without going to the salon. For some reason I'm still not ready to say I'm officially transitioning erplexed


----------



## healthyhair2

I'm 7 months post. I was tempted to BC, but I've done it 3 times before!!!!! I DEFINITELY do not want short hair again. Since I got almost to brastrap, I became attached to the length. I'll do a minichop the end of July, but plan to transition until this time next year. I want ladies with my texture hair (kinky 4a, I believe) to know that we can do it too. Now, I am moisturizing every day and using Wen as my main hair cleanser along with DC'ing 2 times per week. I put my hair in either a ponytail or two plaits between washes. My breakage has been almost non- existent I plan on blow drying or flat ironing once a month in the near future.


----------



## healthyhair2

ycj1 said:


> It's really not a leave-in per se but an oil and when I oil my scalp with it my hair instantly and I do mean instantly feels like a baby's bottom. It's Nyle Oil!




I like the Cantu shea butter leave in  and Afro Detangler as far as creamy leave-ins. I have a homemade spray leave-in that I use as well as some left over Surge and African Royale Braid Spray. Braid Sprays can make great leave ins.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So I tried to do a silk wrap over the weekend....that was tragic, my hair sweated under that saran wrap, it look like I deep conditioned lol...I am sooo tired of all my hairstyles turning out soooo ugly! Buns and puffs are the only thing that look presentable...I ended up blowdrying and flatironing my hair...It was so frizzy, I had my mom take a picture of my hair from the back and honey its in worse shape than I thought...these relaxed ends are sooo raggedy and split that its ridiculous...I wanna bc....(its "just" 5 inches and I have more new growth than relaxed but Im length obsessed lol)....just a bit of advice to long term transitioners:
take care of your hair in between weave installs (I didnt know I was transitioning until Feb of this year I thought I was just avoiding perms lol)
get regular trims...seriously, your hair will behave better...I may stick it out and stay on my regular plan....Im not sure I am turning 25 next month so I will give myself until then to make a decision!


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at 44 weeks post.

I'm still waiting on that thick and luscious all natural hair.   I'm still airdrying into a braided ponytail with a part in the middle and rotating protein and moisture every other week.

ETA:  Hey, I'm actually 10 months post!


----------



## Thea

TokyoCereza said:


> I'm over 4 months post, and I'm going crazy! It's hot all day, and I can't do a thing with my hair right now. I have an appointment at the salon tomorrow and I'm not sure what I want to do with it. I miss my hair being cute, neat, and easy to deal with.




4 months into transition can be difficult b/c your natural hair has not yet gotten to "take over" and be long enough to "bend down" (don't know if this is expressed well, but). This is the time that some transitioners who go to certain type hairstylists may give up. Some hairstylists who perm do not know how to work with natural hair. My hairstylists shook her head when I told her I would not be perming anymore. She lost a $150/month client (my daughter & I). Will she ever learn to work with natural hair? Doesn't seem so...So this is all leading up to me passing info on to you that this is a GREAT time to put some braids in (also do your research if you decide to put braids in). It's summertime, Your hair needs about 2 months to "take over", and Braids are cute!  HTH Keep Us Posted!


----------



## Thea

Wow! Pretty Hair.


----------



## jerseygurl

Did a protein treatment on saturday and my coils were on and popping. I'll be 6 monhs post next week. The hair by my ears are already natural and I need something to lay them down when I pull my hair into a ponytail. I think I'm going to have to trim my ends because they are looking a bit rough these days.


----------



## CaliDiamond

I just added some new growth texture shots in my fotki. I am a lil over 3 months post texlax. 

http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/june-2010-new-growth/image0-1-2.html


----------



## QueenAsia732

Hey ladies,
I have been transitioning since my last relaxer in May of 2008 when I first joined.  I took a stint of hibernation lol but now I am back and fully subscribed ...I need the help of my more experienced LHCF members.  I am trying to categorize the texture of my hair so I ca.  n properly take care of it.  I see ladies saying they are 4 a/b or 3a fine ....where is the list of hair texture types on LHCF?  Thanks for your guidance


----------



## TruMe

So, I had a long weekend and decided to not co-wash my hair last night and do my usually flat two strand twists so that I can wear them twisted out today.  Instead, I said that I would just wait until this morning and do a wet bun.   Although my hair is a little past my shoulders, the bun was WAY to small for me, looked like a tiny donut ball stuck to the back of my head.  I will definitely need to wait a little longer before I can do that style, so instead I just have a wet ponytail.  I am a little upset because I didn't want to put a ponytail holder (hair band) on my hair because I am afraid of breakage.    I will be redoing my hair tonight, going back to the flat two strand twists.  Oh well, at least I tried and saw what didn't work.


----------



## missjones

Well ladies, I'm finally ready to say I'm transitioning . I don't know how long I'll go for. I want to say until my new growth reaches my shoulders.... For a while, I'll just work on keeping my hair healthy


----------



## fattyfatfat

same here missjones! this is my 13th week of transitioning.




missjones said:


> Well ladies, I'm finally ready to say I'm transitioning . I don't know how long I'll go for. I want to say until my new growth reaches my shoulders.... For a while, I'll just work on keeping my hair healthy


----------



## destine2grow

Ladies I am back. I have been MIA for a while from the hair section of this forum. I took out my braids and I am having problems with my hair being dry. What are you ladies doing to keep your hair moisturize. I am torn between trying qhemet products and darcy botanicals. I am leaning more towards darcys but I like that qhemet will let me buy a smaller size. Just would like to add that I am 8 mths post.


----------



## Majestye

missjones said:


> Well ladies, I'm finally ready to say I'm transitioning . I don't know how long I'll go for. I want to say until my new growth reaches my shoulders.... For a while, I'll just work on keeping my hair healthy


 
Well, I'm almost in the same boat! I've tried to transition several times, and don't think I've made it past, 3 or 4 months! I think it's harder for me in the summer since the humidity can zap a nice flat iron hair style. SO , this time I'm weav'n and leav'n! I plan to keep it in a weave until the end of this year and keep my hands out of it. I think this will help me get farther. My last relaxer was March, and the pic below was taken after I took out my last weave in April. Now I have just taken out my last weave, yesterday. I'll post pics, of the progress before my next install in about a week. Best wishes to everyone's success!


----------



## msbettyboop

I'm almost 9 months and still going strong. I have a tentative BC date for Dec 2010 at 15 months but I think I just might leave it alone till 18 - 24 months. I would go completely mad if I had hair I couldn't get in a ponytail on my head. I've been doing braids and now currently in a weave as summer murders my hair where I am. I have 3c/4a hair in front and at the crown and 4 something at the back I think. I'm certain all that will change when I BC. It is very difficult to manage the hair but as I have no intention of going back to relaxing, I'll just have to keep going till I learn how to do it. HHG Everyone


----------



## Eluv

Just subscribing for now


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I will am almost 2 years post. I have the most relaxed ends left in the front. I feel completely natural though and everyone thinks I am, i tried to tell my mum that I wasn't completely natural yet but she was hearing non of it lol
I will feel a huge sense of relief when I chop the rest off though


----------



## Bun Mistress

Glad to see some people are hanging in there.  I braided my hair two weeks ago.  I'll likely take this down in a week.  Wear buns for a week then wash and restraigthen  Trying to stretch out my heat usage to only once a month.  Plan to PS through the summer with braids.  Can't wait till I have enough hair to do bow braids.  I want thicker hair!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I trimmed about an inch from my nape. It's all natural now. It's 5 inches long. In 10 days I will be 1 year post. I also trimmed my ends a half an inch. 

I need to stay away from the scissors...sigh.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

It'll be 13 months on Tuesday. Now I honestly feel like I can transition forever - the longer my hair gets, the easier it is. Anyone else feel this way?

Congrats to all the ladies who have hit milestones!


----------



## Imani

Does anyone else's natural hair seem different than you remember it?

Almost 10 mos post and the back half is all natural (its about 3-4 inches long).  My hair doesn't feel as rough as a I remember it feeling as a child.  I just remember getting a comb through my hair was like torture growing up. lots of tugging and snapping, etc. It is softer and alot more manageable.  

I really think the big difference is moisture.  Growing up all that was ever done to my hair was Shampoo with whatever was on sale, probably Suave, quick rinse out conditioner, probably also Suave.  Then comb with a REGULAR COMB, not a wide tooth comb, with nothing on it but some grease.  Then Plat up, and hot comb (with what had to be at least a 30 yr old comb) with more grease the next day.  And then add more grease every other night.  THEN, between presses at the one wk mark or if there was an event coming up, go around the edges with a pressing comb on dirty hair.  I swear the smell of burnt dirty hair haunts me to this day.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Imani said:


> I swear the smell of burnt dirty hair haunts me to this day.


 
You are not alone! I don't think I could sit in a salon that uses Marcel irons - that smell makes me want to throw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## brg240

Sapphire_chic said:


> I will am almost 2 years post. I have the most relaxed ends left in the front. I feel completely natural though and everyone thinks I am, i tried to tell my mum that I wasn't completely natural yet but she was hearing non of it lol
> I will feel a huge sense of relief when I chop the rest off though



When do you plan on chopping off the rest?

Hello ladies, I've been transitioning for 20 months and have a long time to go.  My natural hair is doing pretty good but my relaxed hair is kinda  It's better now but a couple months ago I had split ends and I was freaking out. I've always had a problem with my hair getting really dry but my relaxed part is so ridiculous. 

Anyone have tips for hair that tangles super easily? I wash/dry my hair in braids but it still gets tangled. And if I wear it out that's a wrap.

Anyway this summer I plan on leaving my hair in 2 french braids, pigtails or a braid(bun) during the week and on Sunday wear my hair out/non braided bun.


----------



## Alta Angel

Wow, only 10 more days...good for you!   LOL about staying away from the scissors.  I cannot pick up scissors again until August 21.  I will then cut the remaining relaxed ends from the back/nape area.  I have about 6 inches of new growth in the back with about an inch of relaxed ends.  It seems as if the front of my hair refuses to grow.  I have st least 3-4 inches of relaxed ends on top.  I am hoping that I can make it until Dec.




mrsjohnson75 said:


> I trimmed about an inch from my nape. It's all natural now. It's 5 inches long. In 10 days I will be 1 year post. I also trimmed my ends a half an inch.
> 
> I need to stay away form the scissors...sigh.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I plan on chopping when I feel I won't miss the length, probably around wsl. I'm happy to keep transitioning.

About your tangling, since washing and drying in plaits isn't lessening your tangles maybe you should check your porosity and do an acv rinse. This will smooth your cuticles.


----------



## melissa-bee

Yes,  my texture does feel different, i'm seeing curls i've never seen before and i've only been relaxed for 4 years. Probably the extra moisture i give it too.
I'm getting a bit sad though because i know that once i've finished my transition i'll never ever be able to wear a straight style again. I currently flat iron after every wash and it was okay for like the first 5 months, but now especially at 10 months my edges kink up the very next day. I should be okay though. I actually think about what styles i could rock if i were to bc now. I think about it so much i have to be in the right frame of mind when i wash my hair  otherwise next wash day my relaxed hair could be gone.


----------



## growingbrown

Hello Ladies. It has been a long time since I have been on this board. I see some new and existing ladies. Well after careful consideration and looking at all 68 pages of this thread, I have decided to transition without a big cut. My fotki is old and some info is outdated. I will update soon. I am currently 13 weeks post. I hope and thank you for your support.


----------



## lolascurls

I'm now over six months into my transition. Currently wearing Crochet braids and plan on keeping these up for another 3 weeks! Co-washing and finger detangling is great for my hair. 
I properly detangle once every 2 weeks to 1 month.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

melissa-bee said:


> Yes, my texture does feel different, i'm seeing curls i've never seen before and i've only been relaxed for 4 years. Probably the extra moisture i give it too.
> I'm getting a bit sad though because i know that once i've finished my transition i'll never ever be able to wear a straight style again. I currently flat iron after every wash and it was okay for like the first 5 months, but now especially at 10 months my edges kink up the very next day. I should be okay though. I actually think about what styles i could rock if i were to bc now. I think about it so much i have to be in the right frame of mind when i wash my hair  otherwise next wash day my relaxed hair could be gone.


 

Well you have to remember its hot and humid so that's probably why your hair is reverting. When I was natural, I wouldn't dare press my hair unless it was below 50 degrees. I'm gonna try the Sabino Moisture Block to see if it really does what it says it does. If not, I'll just do straight styles in the late fall/winter/early spring and keep it curly for the warmer months.


----------



## kbragg

Hey ladies, this will be my 3rd and final transition! I did the BC last time and struggled a LOT with it, mainly because I was overweight AND had postpartum shedding so short thin hair was NOT the business This time I plan to transition to full APL and then maintain APL trimming the relaxed ends as it grows out.

I'm going to install some dreadlock extensions this week ad keep them in as long as possible


----------



## malibu4590

Just checking in!

I'm 27 months post and anticipate straightening my hair today for a length check. It's an all day event so I'm not really looking forward to it. Hopefully all goes well and it lasts as nicely as my previous length check in march.

HHG everyone!


----------



## TressObsessed

Hello Ladies...I am seriously considering going natural..I have been relaxed since age 5 and I am now 9 weeks post, scheduled to relax on June 18th, but just seeing my ng makes me want to keep it just as it is it's a beautiful thing!

My question is..how do you deal with the shedding?  I can never get past 10-14 weeks stretching because the shedding scares me..and the thought of relaxing depresses me...


----------



## ZkittyKurls

QueenAsia732 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I have been transitioning since my last relaxer in May of 2008 when I first joined. I took a stint of hibernation lol but now I am back and fully subscribed ...I need the help of my more experienced LHCF members. I am trying to categorize the texture of my hair so I ca. n properly take care of it. I see ladies saying they are 4 a/b or 3a fine ....where is the list of hair texture types on LHCF? Thanks for your guidance


 
hi! and nice to have you back. i have been transitioning since may 2009. if you cant find info on here through the search try naturally curly they have hair types explained very well.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

growingbrown said:


> Hello Ladies. It has been a long time since I have been on this board. I see some new and existing ladies. Well after careful consideration and looking at all 68 pages of this thread, I have decided to transition without a big cut. My fotki is old and some info is outdated. I will update soon. I am currently 13 weeks post. I hope and thank you for your support.


 
!!!!!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

TressObsessed said:


> Hello Ladies...I am seriously considering going natural..I have been relaxed since age 5 and I am now 9 weeks post, scheduled to relax on June 18th, but just seeing my ng makes me want to keep it just as it is it's a beautiful thing!
> 
> My question is..how do you deal with the shedding? I can never get past 10-14 weeks stretching because the shedding scares me..and the thought of relaxing depresses me...


 
thats good that you are starting to notice that your ng is something worth keeping and not looking at it as "ugh new growth time for a touch up". i have never tried this technique but i will once im out of a weave. there are many ppl talking about a black tea rinse that helps alot with minimizing shedding. i believe, http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/ has info on how its done and the results as well. she is also a member on here i think. HTH!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

malibu4590 said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> I'm 27 months post and anticipate straightening my hair today for a length check. It's an all day event so I'm not really looking forward to it. Hopefully all goes well and it lasts as nicely as my previous length check in march.
> 
> HHG everyone!


 
WOW! 27 months, thats amazing. Great progress! such an inspiration!


----------



## TressObsessed

Thanks..I watched it..I have black tea @ home.  I will also start mixing garlic powder in my conditioners...between the 2 something should work, but so far this is my only issue...so far.

Thanks!


----------



## ycj1

Imani said:


> Does anyone else's natural hair seem different than you remember it?
> 
> Almost 10 mos post and the back half is all natural (its about 3-4 inches long).  My hair doesn't feel as rough as a I remember it feeling as a child.  I just remember getting a comb through my hair was like torture growing up. lots of tugging and snapping, etc. It is softer and alot more manageable.
> 
> I really think the big difference is moisture.  Growing up all that was ever done to my hair was Shampoo with whatever was on sale, probably Suave, quick rinse out conditioner, probably also Suave.  Then comb with a REGULAR COMB, not a wide tooth comb, with nothing on it but some grease.  Then Plat up, and hot comb (with what had to be at least a 30 yr old comb) with more grease the next day.  And then add more grease every other night.  THEN, between presses at the one wk mark or if there was an event coming up, go around the edges with a pressing comb on dirty hair.  I swear the smell of burnt dirty hair haunts me to this day.


I completely can relate to you. My curl pattern especially in the back is curly but not course as the front of my hair. I can remember every time I would get the back of my hair cut down very low it would grow in curled up. But not the front, it was a thick mass of a forest. But now since I've been in braids which I just hit the 16 month mark my hair texture seems much different than when I was growing up.

And I totally agree with you about the shampoo let air dry, greased scalp and press would follow. But you talk about you dreading the press. I cried when it was my turn to get my hair pressed from my mother or the beautician. I was and still am very tenderheaded to this day. Oh when I said I cried I meant before I even got in the chair!

And that's why no one comes close to my head. Just could'nt/can't take the tugging and pulling and combing by other hands but my own.


----------



## ycj1

petitmaui said:


> All of you ladies are so inspirational!  I'm 15 months post hoping to do the final chop at 30 months!  Pray for me!!


You and are at the same transitioning time frame and I too don't plan on doing the bc really until Dec 2012! Girl I just hope I can hold out that long. Pray for me too cuz I'm going to need it!

sorry just read yr post again and I thought you said 16 months! That's ok cuz 1 mo behind is nothing diff.


----------



## ycj1

onejamifan said:


> Just wanted to come in here to say that I am officially out. After a year relaxer free, I decided to get a touch up. I'm really happy I made this decision. Congrats to all of you and best of luck with your transition!


I can't beleive I'm saying this, but I can definitely understand yr position. You have some massive length going on and starting over with the transitioning  would be a bit much for you. 

I'm not mad at you girl. I think you did the right thing for yr hair!


----------



## malibu4590

ZkittyKurls said:


> WOW! 27 months, thats amazing. Great progress! such an inspiration!




Thanks a lot!

I finally finished after 4 hours of blow-drying and flat-ironing.


----------



## dorko

i want to flat iron my hair to length check, but i threw out my old iron because... well it was _old _.. so now i have to wait.

i plan to keep my hair twisted the entire summer!


----------



## divatude

Can anybody recomend a good leave in conditioner/moisturizer? Becuz I noticed that the stuff I been using works well for the relaxed part of my hair but it doesn't work for my new growth.


----------



## caligirl2385

malibu4590 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I finally finished after 4 hours of blow-drying and flat-ironing.



seriously, what is your haircare regimen?


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning!  For those of you who dust or trim your ends during the transition process, what brand of shears are you using?  What's the price range?  Please post a pic if you can, I want to make sure that I buy the right kind.  I have some that are about a year old, so I know I need to upgrade.

TIA for your help!


----------



## beans4reezy

caligirl2385 said:


> seriously, what is your haircare regimen?


 
Her reggie is on the welcome page of her Fotfki.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Beautiful hair, malibu!


----------



## che1219

Hi ladies,

I am currently transitioning, my last relaxer was December 2009.  So far my transition is going good, I am not having any problems with the two different textures, no breakage or shedding.  I attempted to transition before my last relaxer, but only made it 4 months.  This time however, s-curl has been a life saver for me, it keeps my new growth and relaxed hair soft and moisturized making it easier for me to comb my hair without breakage.  I make sure to keep my protein/moisture balanced, co-wash often and baby my hair. I wear a bun 95% of the time.  I don't plan on bc at all.


----------



## Majestye

che1219 said:


> ... This time however, s-curl has been a life saver for me, it keeps my new growth and relaxed hair soft and moisturized making it easier for me to comb my hair without breakage. I make sure to keep my protein/moisture balanced, co-wash often and baby my hair. I wear a bun 95% of the time. I don't plan on bc at all.


 
I'm going to try the s-curl.  Earlier this week, I was ok, since I had flat ironed and wrapped my hair... now with the humidity and rain, I have 13 weeks of poofy cotton-like NG, attached to texlaxed hair, then relaxed ends.  So I'm a mess right now!  bc.. not an option for me!

I have no idea what to do with it, until my next weave install.  I almost succumbed to the thoughts of texlaxing or BKT, but when I saw my new growth parted, it looked so pretty.  So, I'll stick it out and see how far I can get.  Winter is easy, summer is always a challenge for me!  How do you keep the protein/moisture balanced?


----------



## Pink Pearls

I recently tried a Dominican Blow out and the results were great. It's been three days since I had the blow out done and my hair is still straight.


----------



## che1219

Majestye said:


> I'm going to try the s-curl.  Earlier this week, I was ok, since I had flat ironed and wrapped my hair... now with the humidity and rain, I have 13 weeks of poofy cotton-like NG, attached to texlaxed hair, then relaxed ends.  So I'm a mess right now!  bc.. not an option for me!
> 
> I have no idea what to do with it, until my next weave install.  I almost succumbed to the thoughts of texlaxing or BKT, but when I saw my new growth parted, it looked so pretty.  So, I'll stick it out and see how far I can get.  Winter is easy, summer is always a challenge for me!  How do you keep the protein/moisture balanced?


I d/c on dry hair with a protein conditioner then co-wash with a moisturizing conditioner.  I use s-curl every other day and seal with sally's argan oil or fantasia i.c. olive serum.  I don't spray the s-curl on my hair I put it on my hand and rub it in my hair, so I don't use too much and weigh my hair down. If my hair starts to feel to mushy I mix a little aphogee keratin & green tea (or whatever protein leave-in I have) with the s-curl.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I finally used my new Chi flat iron and I    the silky results.


----------



## MiWay

48 weeks post checking in!  I'm itching to BC, but it I'm trying to wait  another 3-6 months. I invested in some Sabino Lok & Blok and my flatiron results look like a fresh relaxer.  I did my hair last Saturday, and was outside for over 6 hours yesterday in 90+ degree weather.  No reversion!  You can't tell me nuthin' now.


----------



## missjones

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning!  For those of you who dust or trim your ends during the transition process, what brand of shears are you using?  What's the price range?  Please post a pic if you can, I want to make sure that I buy the right kind.  I have some that are about a year old, so I know I need to upgrade.
> 
> TIA for your help!



I have the Jilbere Retro. It was $19.99. 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/haircutting-shears/JILBERE57,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair12


----------



## dyamonds10

BrooklynQueen said:


> 48 weeks post checking in! I'm itching to BC, but it I'm trying to wait another 3-6 months. I invested in some Sabino Lok & Blok and my flatiron results look like a fresh relaxer. I did my hair last Saturday, and was outside for over 6 hours yesterday in 90+ degree weather. No reversion!  You can't tell me nuthin' now.


 

Yes Sabino was great when I was natural, texlaxed and now as I am transitioning...I need to order a new bottle soon


----------



## missjones

Did anybody experience itchiness the first few months of transitioning? I have had some a lot this last week. I thought it was this oil mixture I was using to massage my scalp, but I haven't put it on my scalp and I still get itchiness. I was thinking of putting some KeraCare Dry and Itchy Glossifer on, but that has petroleum. At this point, I kind of don't care if it's going to make my scalp stop itching. 

Any suggestions?

ETA: The KeraCare does not have petroleum, it's petrolatum.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 10 months and two weeks post.

I was full MBL but cutting my hair has become inevitable.  I sure hate to lose my length but I know my natural hair will avail.    My ends are becoming see through.  I would say that I'm probably a full APL when I do get rid of all my thin ends.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

All is well. I'll be 1 year post relaxer next Tuesday! I'm bunning it up this summer. Its the easiest style for me right now 

To all the ladies KUTGW!


----------



## soon2bsl

I'll be 1 year post next Monday! My transition is going great.


----------



## loonggood

soon2bsl said:


> I'll be 1 year post next Monday! My transition is going great.


congratulations,good luck to you


----------



## ladysaraii

Hi ladies.

I've been wearing my hair in 2 french braids for the past week and I think i will be sticking with this style for the summer.  This way I can slap on a wig if I like or wear it out.  I plan on taking it down every 2 to 3 days, wash, put on my MN and rebraid.

My french braids have actually gotten pretty good, so I'm happy.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

missjones said:


> Did anybody experience itchiness the first few months of transitioning? I have had some a lot this last week. I thought it was this oil mixture I was using to massage my scalp, but I haven't put it on my scalp and I still get itchiness. I was thinking of putting some KeraCare Dry and Itchy Glossifer on, but that has petroleum. At this point, I kind of don't care if it's going to make my scalp stop itching.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ETA: The KeraCare does not have petroleum, it's petrolatum.


 

I use a grease on my scalp and it has tea tree oil. I wash it out the next day and the flakes and itchiness are gone. Maybe you could try pure tea tree oil and leave it in since you don't want to use pretrolatum.


----------



## TruMe

Just checking in, 6 months 2 weeks post relaxer and now officially 1 month without any heat!!!  Yeah!!!


----------



## Amerie123

:woohoo: I'm one year post!!!!! 6/16/09 was my last relaxer.. yesterday officially made 52 weeks, and today makes one year!!!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

*CONGRATS! *

I'll be 1 yr post t/up in August on a 2yr transition mission!  



amazing said:


> :woohoo: I'm one year post!!!!! 6/16/09 was my last relaxer.. yesterday officially made 52 weeks, and today makes one year!!!!!


----------



## ycj1

I bc in Dec 08 put in a scurl in Feb 09, and been transitioning ever since. For some reason my hair does not take well to chemicals.

Yes, I knew better but hated  having the knots on some of my ends.

I will be transitioning until probably June 2012! Luckily the braids are my only saving grace.

I can't believe I've gone this long in my transition.

It's officially 16 months and 2 weeks! I am so proud of myself!

If I was double jointed I would turn around and kiss myself


----------



## KnottyGurl

Checking in @ 7 weeks post! AND I haven't used heat in a week. That's big for me. The last time I transitioned, I used heat at least once or twice per week. By the time I BC, my hair was not (what I thought) in the best condition it could have been in. I was so dependent on heat by that time that I HAD to use it to stretch my roots on my newly natural hair.  

Anywho, I'm excited b/c I can see how healthy and thick my new growth is coming in and I can see myself transitioning with little to no heat (leaning towards none though).


----------



## SherylsTresses

I am officially full APL now.  I'm wearing my hair in a braided bun with a part in the middle.  It's showing off my Chanel earrings very nicely.


----------



## **SaSSy**

Checking in at 4 months (17 weeks) and still going strong!


----------



## lacreolegurl

Checking in...I'll be one year post in a couple of days!  I'm trying to hold out for another year.  We'll see. I'm currently wet-bunning it.  My wash-n-gos aren't looking too cute right now, because of the relaxed ends. 
Keep up the good work fellow transitioners!


----------



## SherylsTresses

amazing said:


> :woohoo: I'm one year post!!!!! 6/16/09 was my last relaxer.. yesterday officially made 52 weeks, and today makes one year!!!!!




Congrats...!!!  I'll be joining you on August 1st!


----------



## Majestye

che1219 said:


> I d/c on dry hair with a protein conditioner then co-wash with a moisturizing conditioner.  I use s-curl every other day and seal with sally's argan oil or fantasia i.c. olive serum.  I don't spray the s-curl on my hair I put it on my hand and rub it in my hair, so I don't use too much and weigh my hair down. If my hair starts to feel to mushy I mix a little aphogee keratin & green tea (or whatever protein leave-in I have) with the s-curl.


Well, I've been trying different things with my hair.  I did a wet bun.. didn't like it  - it was small, and the middle was still wet at the end of the day.  I've basically resorted to a tie down and trying to get my mix of products together without using heavy gel.  Today I used some Elastic-Tea by ORS (I like that a bit) and I bought some IC Olive oil w/sparkelites gel (not bad), and used some Cantu leave in. and finished with Jane Carter Nourish & Shine to seal in the moisture (at least I hope that's what it's doing)  

My hair laid down some and it's soft.  I am considering Henna for my gray and it's texture effect as well.  (double duty)  All in all, at 13weeks post, I think I can make it without falling off the transitioning train.  =)


----------



## ChrissyB

I am 11 months post and I have decided to wash my hair in braids from now on to help minimize tangles and make it easier to detangle, condition, etc. I wet bunned for 3 weeks straight and stopped detangling it like I should, which eventually led to massive knots and resulted in a 2 hour detangling session. Seriously! I lost a lot of hair but it was mostly relaxed ends anyway so I can't be too upset. 

Looks like a lot of us are nearing/just reaching the 1 yr transition mark!


----------



## Xaragua

checking in at 52 weeks post and loving it.


----------



## Bublin

Fast approaching 11 months and at this point i'm not wanting to BC at all.


----------



## NikkiGirl

Uggh!!! I am a little upset today. I keep looking at my hair hoping to see more natural. At some point, I don't know if I can be a long-term transitioner. Maybe I am drama queening today, but I am gonna grow my hair really long to have to cut all of the relaxed off. That sucks. 

This came on because I was checking my hair today and I am close to MBL, I am in the MBL challenge, but I thought I would post here since this is the transitioning thread.


----------



## che1219

Majestye said:


> Well, I've been trying different things with my hair. I did a wet bun.. didn't like it - it was small, and the middle was still wet at the end of the day. I've basically resorted to a tie down and trying to get my mix of products together without using heavy gel. Today I used some Elastic-Tea by ORS (I like that a bit) and I bought some IC Olive oil w/sparkelites gel (not bad), and used some Cantu leave in. and finished with Jane Carter Nourish & Shine to seal in the moisture (at least I hope that's what it's doing)
> 
> My hair laid down some and it's soft. I am considering Henna for my gray and it's texture effect as well. (double duty) All in all, at 13weeks post, I think I can make it without falling off the transitioning train. =)


 

I use a phony pony on my buns and I take it off when I come home to allow the middle of my hair to dry, then I do it over in the a.m. I like Jane Carter Nourish & Shine.


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm about ten and a half months post. I've got just under 4 inches of new growth.


----------



## melissa-bee

Well i just finised flatironing my hair and i definitly have scab hair. It's like after the end of my new growth, and my comb was getting stuck at that point whilst combing it. This is going to be the downfall of my transition


----------



## morehairplease

I am officially 14 weeks post relaxer and after getting a 1" trim today I can not wait to get braid extensions for the remainder of the summer.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I just used my AO GPB shampoo, conditioner and DC w/ Humectin moisturizing conditioner.  My hair has not responded well.  I think my hair hates the AO GPB products. 

I'll be returning to my Silicon Mix product line.


----------



## MummysGirl

Oh, I forgot to post in here. I BC'd at 18 months post: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=477490




Enjoy your transition ladies!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey ladies!! its been awhile since i posted but ive been in a weave for 10 weeks..this tuesday. ive been counting the days on my scheduler in my phone. hoping for the day that i decide to bc comes at a faster pace. i am currently, a yr and 5 1/2 weeks post relaxer...after i reached the 1 yr mark the excitement has dwindled and i am ready for the summer to be over since i wont be enjoying it as a natural, because i dont plan to bc until october. i am really considering getting yarn braids for the remainder of the summer because i am very lazy and weave maintenance is no joke! i will be taking out my weave in two weeks and will try to post pics of my hair..wish me luck cause i am starting to get bored with this transition and i am not bc'ing either. so some days it feels like i am stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

HHG!!


----------



## deltagyrl

I broke down and bc'ed today!!  I'm nervous and excited.  Happy transitioning ladies!!!


----------



## fivetimestwo

NikkiGirl said:


> Uggh!!! I am a little upset today. I keep looking at my hair hoping to see more natural. At some point, I don't know if I can be a long-term transitioner. Maybe I am drama queening today, but I am gonna grow my hair really long to have to cut all of the relaxed off. That sucks.
> 
> This came on because I was checking my hair today and I am close to MBL, I am in the MBL challenge, but I thought I would post here since this is the transitioning thread.



Just curious as to what your goal length is? If it's somewhere around MBL you could just continue to trim a little as it grows and essentially you won't lose any length, you'll just be maintaining it and eventually it will be all natural. I totally get where you're coming from though, which is why I'm not chopping until my natural hair is at least APL (my current length).


----------



## fivetimestwo

deltagyrl said:


> I broke down and bc'ed today!!  I'm nervous and excited.  Happy transitioning ladies!!!



Congrats on your BC! Hope to see some pics soon (hint hint)


----------



## Jewell

11 months post coming up Tues., June 22.  One more month, and it'll be a year!  I plan on a long transition, like 3 yrs or longer, so that I always have long hair.  My BC before to a TWA during my 1st transition in '08 was a lil too drastic in the long run, although it was uber liberating when I did it!


----------



## Gleek

I am about 34 weeks post and I am so tired of my hair. When I wet bun it never dries and is a bit of a pain. When I wear it straight (flat ironed) it looks thin compared to my new growth. I don't want to chop or relax. I guess I am just annoyed.

\end rant


----------



## ycj1

malibu4590 said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> I'm 27 months post and anticipate straightening my hair today for a length check. It's an all day event so I'm not really looking forward to it. Hopefully all goes well and it lasts as nicely as my previous length check in march.
> 
> HHG everyone!


You are my idol and champion to go that long! My ultimate goal of transitioning is about 36 to 40 months!

You grow it girl!


----------



## lizzyb168

SherylsTresses said:


> I just used my AO GPB shampoo, conditioner and DC w/ Humectin moisturizing conditioner. My hair has not responded well. I think my hair hates the AO GPB products.
> 
> I'll be returning to my Silicon Mix product line.


 
I tried AO GPB, Honey suckle and camilla and my hair was like ! 
I think my hair hates AO aswell. Oh well, i've gone back to mizani now and my hair is once again in love.


----------



## ladysaraii

SherylsTresses said:


> I just used my AO GPB shampoo, conditioner and DC w/ Humectin moisturizing conditioner. My hair has not responded well. I think my hair hates the AO GPB products.
> 
> I'll be returning to my Silicon Mix product line.


 

 I bought some of the AO line and my first impression wasn't favorable.  I'm going to try it again to see.

But I really like Jason's tea Tree shampoo and I used BWC Rosemary and Tea Tree shampoo and it was nice.  Coupled w/ TJ Nourish Spa and some other conditioners, I think I'm starting to get my staples down


----------



## CaliDiamond

Hey all! 

I trimmed 1/2 inch off all over because my texlaxed hair started to fight with the new growth... It feels so much better now even though I am back to NL. In this fourth month my hair is starting to behave more "naturally" and I have had to switch a few products. I love it though. I look forward to month 12!!!


----------



## soon2bsl

Woo hoo... I'm 1 year post as of yesterday! So glad I've made it this far. I've been relaxed since age 3, and so glad I decided last June to go natural. I'm still looking at transitioning another 2 years atleast. Would love for my natural hair to reach MBL or WL before chopping the relaxed ends.  To all you long term transitioners, keep up the good work ladies! It can be done.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Congrats! Keep it up. 



soon2bsl said:


> Woo hoo... I'm 1 year post as of yesterday! So glad I've made it this far. I've been relaxed since age 3, and so glad I decided last June to go natural. I'm still looking at transitioning another 2 years atleast. Would love for my natural hair to reach MBL or WL before chopping the relaxed ends. To all you long term transitioners, keep up the good work ladies! It can be done.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n

*Keep up the Good Work!*

 I'm cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!!!



Almost to the Natural Side!


----------



## chelleyrock

Hello ladies,

I ended my transition on June 10th, after 18 months.  You can view my bc pics here.

Congrats to all the other bc'ers and good luck to everyone continuing with their transition.


----------



## Imani

chelleyrock said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I ended my transition on June 10th, after 18 months. You can view my bc pics here.
> 
> Congrats to all the other bc'ers and good luck to everyone continuing with their transition.


 

You have alot of hair for only 18! Looks good. Is the pic in your siggy also after the bc?


----------



## chelleyrock

Imani said:


> You have alot of hair for only 18! Looks good. Is the pic in your siggy also after the bc?



Thank you.  Yes, it's braidout (sorry for the blurry pic.  I took it from my phone).


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

deleted...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

51 weeks post!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

I made 6 months ladies. Still fighting dryness and breakage but it's coming along slowly


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'll be 47 weeks post this weekend!

Since reading several posts on this site and CurlyNikki, I've decided to use organic products as much as possible, cowash every week, clarify every 6 weeks and follow-up w/ light protein treatment.

*Hair plans for this weekend:
*Detangle with conditioner/evoo/tea tree oil/p'mint oil/garlic powder
Put saturated hair into 6 loose braid with barrettes on ends
Cowash
Leave-in mixed with EVOO
Airdry with a middle part using scarf method
Burn or braided ponytail

*Transitioning goal:*
2 1/2 years transitioning
Cut at full APL stretched
No TWA or twists
Trim 1/2" every month


----------



## SherylsTresses

ladysaraii said:


> I bought some of the AO line and my first impression wasn't favorable.  I'm going to try it again to see.
> 
> But I really like Jason's tea Tree shampoo and I used BWC Rosemary and Tea Tree shampoo and it was nice.  Coupled w/ TJ Nourish Spa and some other conditioners, I think I'm starting to get my staples down




 Hi Ladysarai! 

I'm going to try it again also.  I probably should've DC much longer than I did.


----------



## ladysaraii

SherylsTresses said:


> Hi Ladysarai!
> 
> I'm going to try it again also. I probably should've DC much longer than I did.


 

Good luck!  let us know how it works out for you.

I think I will try the clarifying shampoo this weekend and see how it goes.

With the AO line, I probably need to use these products one at a time


----------



## CaliDiamond

SherylsTresses said:


> I'll be 47 weeks post this weekend!
> 
> Since reading several posts on this site and CurlyNikki, I've decided to use organic products as much as possible, cowash every week, clarify every 6 weeks and follow-up w/ light protein treatment.
> 
> *Hair plans for this weekend:*
> Detangle with conditioner/evoo/tea tree oil/p'mint oil/garlic powder
> Put saturated hair into 6 loose braid with barrettes on ends
> Cowash
> Leave-in mixed with EVOO
> Airdry with a middle part using scarf method
> Burn or braided ponytail
> 
> *Transitioning goal:*
> 2 1/2 years transitioning
> Cut at full APL stretched
> No TWA or twists
> Trim 1/2" every month


 
Congrats! This sounds like a great transitioning plan.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

joseelie said:


> checking in at 52 weeks post and loving it.



I was looking at your siggy, you are my transitioning buddy, we are like a week apart,lol


----------



## DivaMommy

I am 12 weeks 3 days post relaxer. Last night I washed with Avalon Organics Lemon Clarifying Shampoo, detangled with Aussie Moist, then deep cond with Hairveda Sitrinillah under my heat cap for 20 mins. I used Alba Botanica leave-in and sealed with coconut oil. I put a middle part in my hair (not all the way back) and allowed to air dry for a little over two hours. I covered with my satin scarf, did one big two strand twist on the length and rolled it on a stain covered roller. My hair is so soft this morning that I can't keep my hands out of it! I think I had developed build up from co-washing so much.


----------



## ladysaraii

13 months post today!!!  I think I should buy something to celebrate


----------



## Majestye

Update!  .. I'm about 15 weeks post.  I've had my weave out 3 weeks or so... and have been learning about my hair.  Here's what I've learned...

Only comb hair when wet! Less shedding and little breakage this way!  DO NOT comb hair when dry if you can help it! More breakage and pain with the new growth.  
Styling hair soaking wet...very messy!  Water dripping from my french braid down my back.  Use a spray bottle to saturate the hair thoroughly, just not soaking wet.  Works better.  - Also if you have temp color on your hair...you'll have dye running everyday when you wet it.  
My new growth HATES manipulation - feels tight or tender.  (reminds me when I was a kid!)  It feels better when wet... refer to item #1!  
Don't bother blow drying!  Never get the roots straight and wayyy too much heat!  You'll have a poof underneath and can possibly heat damage your hair trying to get it straight like the relaxed hair.  Same goes for the flat iron , etc...  One humid day and you're done! 
I used ORS Protein Reconstructor... hmmm it was good at first, but then my hair got hard...Maybe that's why I stopped using it... I had to follow it up with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pack to get my hair to recover!  I am wondering if I'm not a protein kinda gal?  
Must haves... Cantu Break Cure!  Absolutely the best...great for the ends, and a good leave in!  ORS Elastic - i -Tea.. great leave in and helps prepare the hair for a pulled back style. 
Kinky Curly Curling Custard - good for people with more NG and little relaxed texture.  Wouldn't recommend for newbies.  It does accentuate the curls though.  But I had little white flakes the next few days until I washed it out. 
I sealed with Jane Carter Nourish & Shine (I already had it).  I think it was a bit heavy for sealing, but it helped keep the hair soft as it was drying, for those times when I left the bottom half out.
Ok so I love ORS and Cantu!  I'm planning on doing my first Henna treatment this weekend, gotta cover those little gray streaks, and I won't have to worry about dye running! We'll see what it does to my texture.  I have deep waves in the front and middle and tight curls in the back.  I'll post before and after pics.

So after 3 weeks of discovery..transitioning isn't too bad...but now I'm getting a bit lazy..so I'm going to put the weave back in after I henna.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in.

I've vowed to go organic and cone-free.  However, since I've given up cones, my texture and shine hasn't been the same.  I'm not sure if I can handle this organic/cone-free regimen.  IDK, I may just use minimal cones and just shampoo weekly.  Anyone, feel free to chime in or PM me.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

For the first time EVER in my life, I may buy and wear a half-wig. This FLA humidity is no joke.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hi Everyone!

I'm a newbie. I am seven weeks post and I'm transitioning!! I'm learning all that I can.


----------



## CaliDiamond

ladysaraii said:


> 13 months post today!!! I think I should buy something to celebrate


 

Do it, do it!!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes

I did the BC on 4-13-10!!!! I was only 3.5 months into my transition ha the urge to relax and BC'd. I am super happy! Pics in fotki!


----------



## simplyconfident

hey chrisanddamionsmommy!!! 

i'm a newbie too (only 1.1 months post). i look foward to seeing how we progress. do you have know about how long you plan to transition? i was planning for 10-12 months.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

simplyconfident said:


> hey chrisanddamionsmommy!!!
> 
> i'm a newbie too (only 1.1 months post). i look foward to seeing how we progress. do you have know about how long you plan to transition? i was planning for 10-12 months.



I am planning to go all out! I am riding the relaxer out for at least two years, lol. I'm stubborn, lol.


----------



## simplyconfident

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I am planning to go all out! I am riding the relaxer out for at least two years, lol. I'm stubborn, lol.


 

wow :notworthy i can't wait to see your progress!!! 

i've never had hair shorter than NL and i don't really see myslef cutting my hair that short again after my BC for a very long time. therfore, i want to only transition for about a year so i can experience short hair and all it's glory for maybe the last time in my life. this transition will be full of a lot of first i'm sure. 

natural hair here we come


----------



## tricie

Guess I'm a little early, but as of July 2010, I'll be *15 months post*! 
I'm still rocking the micros, and shampooing with a shampoo bar and dc'ing weekly.  When I'm out of the braids, I do twistouts with a roller on the ends, protein and deep conditioning sessions, as well as henna.

HHG!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

simplyconfident said:


> wow :notworthy i can't wait to see your progress!!!
> 
> i've never had hair shorter than NL and i don't really see myslef cutting my hair that short again after my BC for a very long time. therfore, i want to only transition for about a year so i can experience short hair and all it's glory for maybe the last time in my life. this transition will be full of a lot of first i'm sure.
> 
> natural hair here we come



Go for it girl! Wanna be hair buddies, lol?


----------



## simplyconfident

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Go for it girl! Wanna be hair buddies, lol?



for sure!!! It's tuff being the new kid on the block and I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## dorko

i find it funny that my sister (who is natural) is attempting to pressure me into getting a relaxer.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I've "discovered" since I have far more relaxed hair than natural, I must continue my relaxed hair regimen.    I've purchased soooo many natural hair products that Whole Foods should be sending me a thank you card.


----------



## melissa-bee

I am 11 months post. Eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

My relaxed ends are so dry and frizzy right now, whilst my natural new growth is so soft and moisturised. Weird, huh? I will have to find time to trim these ends very soon


----------



## SherylsTresses

melissa-bee said:


> I am 11 months post. Eeeeeeeeeeee



Me too!  Happy 11 month anniversary to us...!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> My relaxed ends are so dry and frizzy right now, whilst my natural new growth is so soft and moisturised. Weird, huh? I will have to find time to trim these ends very soon



My relaxed ends are mushy and weak right now.  My natural hair is thick, well moisturized and VERY strong!  So now I'm thinking of doing the BC.


----------



## lacreolegurl

SherylsTresses said:


> My relaxed ends are mushy and weak right now.  My natural hair is thick, well moisturized and VERY strong!  So now I'm thinking of doing the BC.



This is EXACTLY how I feel right now.   I love my new growth.    I really want to hold out for another year.  I keep thinking that if I could make it through the summer months, I would be on track for my 2 year transition.


----------



## Ladybug33

SherylsTresses said:


> Me too! Happy 11 month anniversary to us...!!!


 

OOOh, I'm 11 months post too!!!!


----------



## Arian

My relaxed ends are forming those 'L' shaped bends and breaking off

Some up pretty high, some not...I saw at least 4 this morning 

But today, I am going to the stylist and getting my 2nd trim...then in another month, I'll be braiding again...I'm thinking of getting some *Mizani Rose H20*  just for the ends nightly to keep the relaxed ends happy.  My new growth is happy.


----------



## WakandanPrincess

Hey Ladies! Im 27 weeks post, and just took out my weave last night. Im strongly fighting the urge not to relax, although technically i shouldn't because I have color. But this humid weather here in the dmv will not allow my flat iron to last. idk what to do...weave it back up, or LEARN to actually do MY hair. decisions decisions decisions


----------



## Poutchi

I am joining . I am 17 weeks post and will be transitionnining with the help of bkt. I plan to BKT every 4 to 5 months and mixing it with a crown and glory method (2 months out 2 months braids). I plan on BCing in 3 to 4 years from now... I will do light trims every time I BKT with my Split ender.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

simplyconfident said:


> for sure!!! It's tuff being the new kid on the block and I can use all the help I can get!



Cool! Let's get to it!

I've been using Bee Mine Growth Serum each night, moisturizing with HTR Leave-In and sealing with avocado oil. What have you been using as part of your night regimen?


----------



## simplyconfident

I plan to take pics of my NG each month (I'm 1.1 weeks post in these pics). As I transition I'm also using up my stash, which includes some growth aids. Currently I'm using Surge Ultra Max and will continue to do so until it's gone. 

My 'reward' for each month of transitioning will be one new hair care product that will be usefull in my natural HCG (any suggestions would be appreciated) My current wish list includes the SheaMoisutre line and Eco Styling Gel.


----------



## Yoshi3329

Made it to 6 months! Yippee!


----------



## simplyconfident

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Cool! Let's get to it!
> 
> I've been using Bee Mine Growth Serum each night, moisturizing with HTR Leave-In and sealing with avocado oil. What have you been using as part of your night regimen?


 

It sounds like we have some of the same products in our stash, lol.

At night I moisturize with a water based moisturizer (shescentit or hyrdrathermals) and seal with a little sheabutter. i'm also using surge ultra max every other night and surge 14. after i finish these i will move on to my ovation cell or mega tek....as you can see when i first started my HHJ i was on a growth aid high  

i'm about to attempt a phony pony for the weekend since it's way to humid for anything else.


----------



## ladysaraii

Congrats Yoshi!


----------



## africanqueen456

Umm...I want to get braids after a year of transitioning with weaves....Any suggestions with extension braids....It seems that synthetic hair breaks my natural hair.
Also for those who are trans. with weaves , what do you do about blending?Or do you get full sew ins?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

simplyconfident said:


> It sounds like we have some of the same products in our stash, lol.
> 
> At night I moisturize with a water based moisturizer (shescentit or hyrdrathermals) and seal with a little sheabutter. i'm also using surge ultra max every other night and surge 14. after i finish these i will move on to my ovation cell or mega tek....as you can see when i first started my HHJ i was on a growth aid high
> 
> i'm about to attempt a phony pony for the weekend since it's way to humid for anything else.



haha rock that pony, girl


----------



## Majestye

Ok.. so today I did my first ever henna.  I needed to cover some grays at my hairline and I wanted to see how it would help with the texture of my hair.  

I'm not sure I see any texture difference.  But I did notice my hair seems thicker..geez!  I want this to help make it easier to transition... But I'm not sure it will help.  Anyone else have this experience with Henna?


----------



## hairsothick

hairsothick said:


> Week 47. *does the cabbage patch*



This was the last time I posted in this thread.  As you can see from my siggy, I didn't make it long term lol.


----------



## dr.j

hairsothick said:


> This was the last time I posted in this thread. As you can see from my siggy, I didn't make it long term lol.


 
Beautiful hair!  Congratulations!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies, I'm officially 1 year post (as of 7/3/10)    I definitely could not have done it without all of the support that I get from my fellow tranitioners. I got a full-head sew-in, so won't be bothering my hair for another 2-3 months. 6 more months to go!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

I would love to join in this challenge, I am transitioning from Texturized, I have bout 3 inches of Texturized hair, it is so hard to tell the difference in where the newgrowth starts, so I plan to transition for a whole year by way of Crochet braids. Right now I am using NeXxus Haircare Products for Cleansing,Conditioning & Protein Treatments & Qhemets Burdock Root for moisture. so far so good!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

africanqueen456 said:


> Umm...I want to get braids after a year of transitioning with weaves....Any suggestions with extension braids....It seems that synthetic hair breaks my natural hair.
> Also for those who are trans. with weaves , what do you do about blending?Or do you get full sew ins?


 
i've been transitioning with weaves since october and will be getting braid extensions for the rest of my transition...19 more weeks and i will be getting yarn braids. personally ive had almost every hair extension when it comes to braids or twists and i think yarn braids are easier to do on your own and they retain moisture. anywho ive worn aamh kinky curly, and rho afro kinky curly because the blending was much easier then when i had the kinky straight which isnt as bad as silky straight, but i still had to use a flat iron. and ive been getting full sewins with a perimeter or horseshoe left out. HTH


----------



## dorko

i was close to getting a relaxer last week because i was frustrated
butttt i undid my temp twists and let it go wild and it looked so nice!
it put me right back on the train lol

i need to take pictures of my new growth because i haven't updated my fotki in forever lol


----------



## ZkittyKurls

arm445 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm officially 1 year post (as of 7/3/10)    I definitely could not have done it without all of the support that I get from my fellow tranitioners. I got a full-head sew-in, so won't be bothering my hair for another 2-3 months. 6 more months to go!


 


congratulations!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

SignatureBeauty said:


> I would love to join in this challenge, I am transitioning from Texturized, I have bout 3 inches of Texturized hair, it is so hard to tell the difference in where the newgrowth starts, so I plan to transition for a whole year by way of Crochet braids. Right now I am using NeXxus Haircare Products for Cleansing,Conditioning & Protein Treatments & Qhemets Burdock Root for moisture. so far so good!!


 
 and congratulations on your decision to tranistion!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

ZkittyKurls said:


> and congratulations on your decision to tranistion!


 

Thank U for the Welcome! this is my first time really transitioning, I usually would just BC and then get frustrated and relax, but since I now have a Protective style, there is no stopping me LOL!!! My hair and scalp is so much healthier when Natural!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I had the BC itch this past weekend because I was tired of trying to comb through my hair but I'm over it now. I'm gonna try to stick it out until May 2011. I'm currently deep conditioning with NTM Deep Recovery Mask. I HATE it. I haven't rinsed it out yet but that stuff is way too thick. I used nearly the entire container because it was so thick and didn't spread well. It reminds me of Lekair, but Lekair is cheap so I don't mind having to use alot. Good thing I didn't pay much for it. I hope it softens my hair up so that detanlging is easy today.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 48 weeks post.  I'm getting really nervous b/c my relaxed ends are getting weaker.  I already cut from full MBL to full APL.  I really hate to cut any further.  My goal is to transition until I can have a ponytail.

I purchased a really cute wig yesterday.  I have NEVER worn wigs before.  I may just wear one tomorrow to "W-O-R-K"  . It really looks nice on me so I'm told.  I'm just hoping I won't have to cut above APL.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I officially made 1 year post on 6/27/10  I celebrated by doing a henna treatment and flat iron. I've been wearing twistouts lately trying to give my hairline a break from all the buns. So far I haven't had any urges to chop.


----------



## growingbrown

17 weeks post today! I am in braids for the next 4 to 6 weeks!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I had the BC itch this past weekend because I was tired of trying to comb through my hair but I'm over it now. I'm gonna try to stick it out until May 2011. I'm currently deep conditioning with NTM Deep Recovery Mask. I HATE it. I haven't rinsed it out yet but that stuff is way too thick. I used nearly the entire container because it was so thick and didn't spread well. It reminds me of Lekair, but Lekair is cheap so I don't mind having to use alot. Good thing I didn't pay much for it. I hope it softens my hair up so that detanlging is easy today.



So either that stuff is good or DCing is good lol My hair was so easy to detangle. I was able to detangle one section in the shower and it only took 5 minutes! But I can't stay in the shower for 20 minutes extra (5 mins times the 4 sections) so I detangled outside. But it only took 30 minutes versus my normal hour. So I will be DCing once a week to aid in detangling. The downside is I used basically the entire jar for my entire head. I applied it like a relaxer and then made sure to get it on the majority of the strands. I have a little bit left for Friday, maybe for one section and I will try Lekair for the rest of the sections to see how it compares.

I also have a new reggie that I think will cut back on tangles.
I will only wash twice a week and will wear braidouts everyday (rebraid in 4 braids nightly). Hopefully I'm still able to retain length this way so I can make it to waistlength by December.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Amerie123

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> *I had the BC itch this past weekend* because I was tired of trying to comb through my hair but I'm over it now. I'm gonna try to stick it out until May 2011. I'm currently deep conditioning with NTM Deep Recovery Mask. I HATE it. I haven't rinsed it out yet but that stuff is way too thick. I used nearly the entire container because it was so thick and didn't spread well. It reminds me of Lekair, but Lekair is cheap so I don't mind having to use alot. Good thing I didn't pay much for it. I hope it softens my hair up so that detanlging is easy today.


 
me too (at the bolded), and i was soo shocked. I never thought BC'ing would even come to mind, but this weekend, I was like, i dunno how much longer I can go. My natural hair is soo strong, and stronger than the relaxed hair. Well, I plan on doing the BKT within the next week, so hopefully that can help me.


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin

8 months post and I'm still going! I need a trim though. Did anyone transition for a year without trimming? I'm so afraid of hair stylists now!


----------



## ladysaraii

Bouncin&Behavin said:


> 8 months post and I'm still going! I need a trim though. Did anyone transition for a year without trimming? I'm so afraid of hair stylists now!


 

I haven't trimmed since my last relaxer and I'm 13 months post.  I figured that since I was going to cut off the relaxed hair eventually and I'm PSing, it wouldn't matter if it got a little beat up


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*Is it too late to jump in here for some support? I had the urge to BC today and I still have that urge... for some reason i want to see some curls and coils, although i'm pretty sure i don't have any, my hair seems to have no texture or definition.*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *Is it too late to jump in here for some support? I had the urge to BC today and I still have that urge... for some reason i want to see some curls and coils, although i'm pretty sure i don't have any, my hair seems to have no texture or definition.*


I thought mine didn't either, prior to my BC....I was wrong. Don't be discouraged, if long term transitioning if what you want. By the same token, don't be afraid to BC, if you are ready.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I think i'm going to cut a small piece on the side and one in the middle and give it a few weeks to see what happens with the cut pieces. I know that it's going to remain lifeless for a while, but I want to see if I have something to look forward too or if it's going to be a huge disappointment...*


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm creeping up on 16 weeks post. I've decided on doing a long term transition. I really want to transition for 2 years. So wish me luck. I have about 2" of NG and I LOVE IT! I just received a trim this past weekend... so I am now back to lower NL and almost SL. Hope to be full SL by the end of the year. I'm hoping focusing on length will keep me distracted from doing the BC. I haven't had any major problems with the two textures yet so I'm happy and I'm just going to take things as they come.


----------



## healthyhair2

The end of this month I will be 9 months post  I've added Cowashing to my reggie and oiling my scalp again. I DC three times per week, which is great for my hair. I make sure to use a water based moisturizer and seal with oil. One thing that has been especially helpful is using a light protein-based condish on my line of demarcation, then coating the rest of my hair with a moisturizing one. I put on my plastic baggie and apply heat for 45 minutes. I really believe that this has helped to keep my relaxed ends from breaking off.


----------



## Imani

So, I thought I was going to wear my hair loose and straight all the time.  But I've grown tired of it and scared all the heat/manipulation will hinder my progress. Also my hair is very short and layered, and as my hair grows, it starts to grow out of the style/cut, and doesn't look very cute without constant trimming. 

I've never been a big fan of braids, but I'm going to bite the bullet and go ahead and get some kinky twists. And rotate in and out of braids until I reach my goal and so I can go longer between trims. 

So, my next task is to research how to take care of hair while braided up and to look for different cute braid styles to try. 

My goal is APL by end of 2011.  That will be the longest my hair has ever been in my life. The longest I've been is shoulder length.


----------



## Imani

Has anyones hair color changed since they started transitioning? My hair keeps getting lighter and lighter.  It has spots of sandy reddish brown. 

I usually hear the opposite, that people's hair gets lighter when its relaxed. 

But as a little girl (before I got relaxers) my hair always had reddish brown streaks, but got darker when I started relaxing.


----------



## sithembile

I've noticed that my hair seems a little lighter, I don't know if its just because it's summer time?


----------



## Imani

sithembile said:


> I've noticed that my hair seems a little lighter, I don't know if its just because it's summer time?



Thats what I was thinking at first, but I am not in the sun anymore than I was when I was relaxed and it wasn't this color.  Actually, I went to college in Florida and was probably in the sun alot, walking around campus and such.  My hair hasn't been this light since I was a child.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

14 weeks today!  My mom keeps trying to get me to relax by saying stuff like "Oooh imagine how long your hair would be if you relaxed your hair now."

No thanks!


----------



## Eluv

Has anyone been able to transition for 1-2 year without losing or trimming the ends.  

Just wondering if it's possible to reach APL without breakage.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So Idk why my hair was so easy to detangle on Monday because it sure as heck wasn't today. So I WONT be adding "DCing" to my reggie because I "DC'd" overnight and my hair was still hard to detangle. I did half my head with Lekair and half with the rest of the NTM Deep Recovery Mask and both sides were hard and no where near as easy as Monday. So yup, I'm gonna buy GVP The Detangler tomorrow and see how that works.


----------



## shamarie

uuummm... at the rate that my relaxed ends are breaking off, i may not have to transition for long.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Last night I was freaking out because I thought my growth was really slow. But then I realized that I've been measuring my hair unstretched ( I have about 1"-1.25" unstretched). In most areas when I stretch it, I'm very close if not more than 2 inches 

OT: I love the movie "What's Love Got to Do With It?" It's on tv right now and I'm carrying on like I've never seen it before. LMAO at Ike with that dang beatles wannabe wig on.


----------



## MiWay

I will be one year post on Monday, and I'm so ready to BC!  I'm not gonna do it though...not yet.  I may cut another 2-3 inches very soon, but I still need to see some length.  Keeping my hair straight has actually allowed me to retain my length, but I can't wait til the relaxed ends are gone so I can wear it out and curly.


----------



## Arian

My nape hair is SUPER CRUNCHY!!!!!!!!!   How can I combat this and will my hair get softer with time???


----------



## dafnie

Smiley79 said:


> Welcome on board girl!!! It's all in the name of transitioning.  I'm sure the support will be beneficial.



I'm also transitioning to texlaxing! i'm 22 wks post 






The last couple times I relaxed I unintentionally texlaxed! I figured I'd continue.... my hair's thicker and less prone to breakage this way since I've gotten better with detangling and keeping my hair moisturized. 

Don't get me wrong! I'm growing to love my natural texture. I'm going to do a long transition to natural once I reach BSL-relaxed.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Eluv said:


> Has anyone been able to transition for 1-2 year without losing or trimming the ends.
> 
> Just wondering if it's possible to reach APL without breakage.



I got to APL from above SL at the one year mark of my transition.  I have now trimmed (not mini chopped, trimmed) twice since starting my transition.  I'm now graving BSB on a good day.


----------



## GeauXavi

dafnie said:


> I'm also transitioning to texlaxing! i'm 22 wks post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last couple times I relaxed I unintentionally texlaxed! I figured I'd continue.... my hair's thicker and less prone to breakage this way since I've gotten better with detangling and keeping my hair moisturized.
> 
> Don't get me wrong! I'm growing to love my natural texture. I'm going to do a long transition to natural once I reach BSL-relaxed.


 
I am 22 weeks post too!!!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

Eluv said:


> Has anyone been able to transition for 1-2 year without losing or trimming the ends.
> 
> Just wondering if it's possible to reach APL without breakage.


 
*I went an entire year without trimming or relaxing (this was February 2008-March 2009); then I bit the bullet and texlaxed in March 2009 (still didn't trim). I got my first trim in December 2009/January 2010. There's no need for me to trim (in my opinion) because I wear my hair up. There are times when my girls or my sister give me flack because my ends are "jacked up" and my hair is "breaking off" (totally false, they only assume this because my ends are not even, but what do they know*
*  other than blunt even ends are better than uneven ends).... Anyway, with proper maintenance, I have experienced no breakage.*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> My nape hair is SUPER CRUNCHY!!!!!!!!! How can I combat this and will my hair get softer with time???


 *What are you doing now to combat the dryness?*


----------



## DivaMommy

I made 14 weeks today, and still have not made a firm decision about transitioning. Oh well, just keep stretching, just keep stretching...


----------



## AnitaTheLengths

Just popping in to say hi.  I'm 15 weeks post texlax going to transition for 18-24 months without BC'ing - just trimming along the way.  I'm so happy!  When my hair has what it needs it's SO MANAGEABLE!  And it's getting thicker too!  I can't wait to see what it looks like 18 months post.


----------



## morehairplease

Just checking in to say hi ladies! As of last Thursday, I am officially 17 weeks post relaxer. Last night, my dh gave me an inch trim and once I hear back from my braider I will be getting extensions to alleviate the manipulation of my tresses I am having to do on a weekly basis. I plan on keeping them in for 2-3 months and letting my hair rest for 2 weeks and rebraiding.


----------



## msbettyboop

Well, I'm 10 months post and still surprised I've lasted this long. A whole 40 weeks. The beginning was easy cos I had more relaxed than natural hair but as I went into month 5, it began to get a little tough so I wore cornrows under a wig for 4 weeks, braids with extensions for 8 weeks and I've been in a weave for the last 6 weeks or so. I get a couple of days to a week's hair rest between styles. I measured my leave out hair in front and I have about 5 inches of natural hair so far. It's longer in the crown but can't measure for now. Is that a good length for 10 months? I'm just happy my hair is growing. I wanna be natural so bad. I have 4b hair in the back and 3c/4a in front and crown I think. HHJ everyone


----------



## SherylsTresses

Eluv said:


> Has anyone been able to transition for 1-2 year without losing or trimming the ends.
> 
> Just wondering if it's possible to reach APL without breakage.




That's my goal...!!!   I'm 49 weeks post this week.


----------



## CaliDiamond

SherylsTresses said:


> That's my goal...!!!  I'm 49 weeks post this week.


 
Congrats Sheryl!!!!


----------



## africanqueen456

Checking in my goal is for my natural hair to be at least bsb before I cut...


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I want to be MBL before I even consider cutting off the relaxed ends. Hopefully that will happen within the next three years.*


----------



## Bun Mistress

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I want to be MBL before I even consider cutting off the relaxed ends. Hopefully that will happen within the next three years.*


 
I that is my goal too.  I was barel SL when I started (see hair album in profile) I think it is totally doable.  I have 4B hair and with just some patiece (esp when washing you can get there with minimal breakage/damage.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I want to be MBL before I even consider cutting off the relaxed ends. Hopefully that will happen within the next three years.*



Same here! I want to be MBL stretched before cutting any relaxed ends. 

Does anyone know if this is possible with my bsb relaxed hair now?


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm still 49 weeks post.

I've realized there are no other hair products to buy or styles to wear.  I just need to wait until time passes and I reach my desired length.  I'm just bored, that's all.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Eluv said:


> Has anyone been able to transition for 1-2 year without losing or trimming the ends.
> 
> Just wondering if it's possible to reach APL without breakage.



I am over 2 years post and reached APL a few months ago with no trimming or breakage however, since then I have been experiencing breakage and only have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left in most places.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses said:


> I'm still 49 weeks post.
> 
> I've realized there are no other hair products to buy or styles to wear.  I just need to wait until time passes and I reach my desired length.  I'm just bored, that's all.



hahaha at 33 wks, I'm very bored as well. But I can't rush time cause I got other things to do non-hair related


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I'm bored too; I've done every style under the sun. I can't get too wild and crazy with my hair because I work in a corporate enviroment, but I'll be gosh darn it I wear another bun, ponytail, rollerset, or straight hair... *

*now that I think about it, I should do some two-strand twists and pin them up.*


----------



## melissa-bee

I think it's next wednesday I'm gonna be a year post. And I'm going on holiday with a few friends in 2 weeks. I was telling my friend that I might BC and where a small afro, but I don't want to, because I don't want my hair to be short. Her advice to me was to relax my hair. RELAX MY HAIR? Does she even know what I've been through to be relaxing my hair :crazy:
Lol


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I hate when I mention that I'm having hair trouble to non-lhcf friends and the first words are "you should put a relaxer in"....*


----------



## SherylsTresses

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I am over 2 years post and reached APL a few months ago with no trimming or breakage however, since then I have been experiencing breakage and only have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left in most places.




I'll be practicing your regi....!


----------



## TruMe

OK, so I go to the salon last night to get my 6 week trim and to just check on my progress.  Cool...no problem.  As she is going through my hair, she shows me like 3 areas where my hair has broken off at the demarcation line.  WHAT?!?  I knew about the break off at my nape area.  I am not happy about that area but I figured it was OK since it was such a small area.  Now I have nearly my ENTIRE crown area broke off.  No wonder I was experiencing some major styling issues right in that area.  What is the deal with that?  I don't understand what I've done wrong.  My regimen is pretty simple.  I don't do anything extravagant as I am new to this whole natural styling thing.  It was a major disappointment.  She said that we are going to have to watch this because if I continue, I might just have to do the BC to my natural hair (which is about 4 inches long).  I don't know what to do.  :alcoholic


----------



## Golden75

TruMe said:


> OK, so I go to the salon last night to get my 6 week trim and to just check on my progress. Cool...no problem. As she is going through my hair, she shows me like 3 areas where my hair has broken off at the demarcation line. WHAT?!? I knew about the break off at my nape area. I am not happy about that area but I figured it was OK since it was such a small area. Now I have nearly my ENTIRE crown area broke off. No wonder I was experiencing some major styling issues right in that area. What is the deal with that? I don't understand what I've done wrong. My regimen is pretty simple. I don't do anything extravagant as I am new to this whole natural styling thing. It was a major disappointment. She said that we are going to have to watch this because if I continue, I might just have to do the BC to my natural hair (which is about 4 inches long). I don't know what to do. :alcoholic


 Just wanted to say, I feel your pain.  After months of not knowing what to do (sorry I am saying this) I ended my transition and texlaxed. I know I had some breakage from my 11month stretch, but after texlaxing I am really able to see it.  Now I wish I just BC'd instead or just did the relaxer much sooner.  I dunno how the ladies that stretch for a long period were able to combat the breakage.  I PS'd the whole time, barely using heat, DC'd, moisturized, protein when needed, but still had too much breakage.  So watch the breakage, do your best not to manipulate, or just BC and have a great day! Good luck.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*This is quite normal, it's nothing that you have done wrong, it's just how hair is at times. All the TLC won't stop some people who have damaged, relaxed, colored, or straight hair from breaking off from the natural hair that is growing in. The key is to take care of it as much as possible so that it breaks off in a healthy way (if that makes sense). *


----------



## SherylsTresses

TruMe said:


> OK, so I go to the salon last night to get my 6 week trim and to just check on my progress. Cool...no problem. As she is going through my hair, she shows me like 3 areas where my hair has broken off at the demarcation line. WHAT?!? I knew about the break off at my nape area. I am not happy about that area but I figured it was OK since it was such a small area. Now I have nearly my ENTIRE crown area broke off. No wonder I was experiencing some major styling issues right in that area. What is the deal with that? I don't understand what I've done wrong. My regimen is pretty simple. I don't do anything extravagant as I am new to this whole natural styling thing. It was a major disappointment. She said that we are going to have to watch this because if I continue, I might just have to do the BC to my natural hair (which is about 4 inches long). I don't know what to do. :alcoholic


 

 
When I had this problem, I had to change my detangling and shampoo regimen. I now:

Detangle one section at a time using conditioner mixed with EVOO and a wide tooth comb
Afterwards, I loosely plait and put a barrett at the end until I have 6 plaits on my entire head
Then I shampoo and deep condition in those loose plaits
After DC, I take down one section at a time and apply my leave-in mixed with EVOO and lightly comb thru, then secure that section with a long metal clamp 
When I'm through with leave-ins, I use the scarf method then airdry and protective style via braided bun
HTH


----------



## Arian

I have some breakage too, but I think I'm going to keep 'a truckin...  I need a good creamy leave in recommendation and also some kind of moisturizer for my hair while it is in a braidout.  I plan to get braids for a couple of months, but that won't be until sometime next month...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I hate when I mention that I'm having hair trouble to non-lhcf friends and the first words are "you should put a relaxer in"....*



Precisely why I don't tell ANYONE about the negative.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

17 weeks tomorrow: the longest I've ever been without a relaxer in 13 years (and I'm only 23!). I'm so proud of myself! Now if only I could beat this DRRRRYYYYYNNNNEEESSS!


----------



## TruMe

Thanks SherylsTresses.  I will have to try that this weekend.  It's funny you mention changing the shampoo regimen because that was the first thing my hairstylist asked me as far as what I was using.  Now do you just use the EVOO that you get from the grocery store?!?  Thanks again.


----------



## SherylsTresses

TruMe said:


> Thanks SherylsTresses. I will have to try that this weekend. It's funny you mention changing the shampoo regimen because that was the first thing my hairstylist asked me as far as what I was using. Now do you just use the EVOO that you get from the grocery store?!? Thanks again.


 

Yes but I get mine from Sams b/c I like the huge container it comes in.  

ETA I also do protein treatments in those 6 loose plaits.  I lose much less hair now.  I'm also changing from shampoo to Indian shampoo bars.  I usually use a shampoo comb to scrub my scalp while in those loose plaits.  When my hair gets dry, I just cowash with Suave Naturals mixed with EVOO and don't rinse it all out, then airdry using scarf method into a braided bun again.  Also, I DC overnight.  HTH again.


----------



## Blessedmocha

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I want to be MBL before I even consider cutting off the relaxed ends. Hopefully that will happen within the next three years.*


 
Me too. 

I did my last trim/dust at BSL (Just to level hair) But will now aim for MBL by December 2010, and *stay there* with regular trims until fully natural, then grow it out to waist length. 

I will *NEVER EVER BIG CUT*.. Just trim until theres no chemical altered strands left.

I cant wait


----------



## TruMe

SherylsTresses, ok, I will stop bothering you soon.  I just have a couple of questions about your regimen:

1 - What is the garlic powder for in the prepoo recipe?
2 - Do you just mostly wear your hair in a bun or do you redo the style every night?  I like to wear my hair out and so I'm not sure if spraying it with water and baggying at night works for that.
3 - What is JBCO that you use at night?

Again, thank you so much.  I am going out right now to get me some of the ingredients for the prepoo so that I will be prepared to use it Saturday night.  I'm really going to try to make this thing work.  I so desperately want my long hair back that I used to have before all the chemicals came into play (some 20+ years ago).

OK, I think that's it.


----------



## SherylsTresses

TruMe said:


> SherylsTresses, ok, I will stop bothering you soon.  I just have a couple of questions about your regimen:
> 
> *1 - What is the garlic powder for in the prepoo recipe?*
> It helps with shedding
> *2.a. - Do you just mostly wear your hair in a bun or do you redo the style every night?*
> I used to wear it out while transitioning but my ends started breaking off.  Now I always wear it in a braided bun and out on special occasions
> *2.b. -** I like to wear my hair out and so I'm not sure if spraying it with water and baggying at night works for that.*
> I only spray the natural hair b/c it dries out quicker then immediately tie it up for bed; I don't baggy
> *3 - What is JBCO that you use at night?*
> Jamaican Black Castor oil supposedly helps with thickening the hair
> 
> Again, thank you so much.  I am going out right now to get me some of the ingredients for the prepoo so that I will be prepared to use it Saturday night.  I'm really going to try to make this thing work.  I so desperately want my long hair back that I used to have before all the chemicals came into play (some 20+ years ago).
> 
> OK, I think that's it.



Wishing you all the best....


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm a little past 54 weeks and I'm back to ponytails and buns. I was trying to give my hair a rest by not wearing styles that would be hard on my edges but it's so ridiculously hot right now that I was having some major bad hair days because of the humidity. Overall I feel like my hair is doing pretty good and I seem to have gotten the breakage under control. I'll just be happy when the weather calms down so I can go on with my life.


----------



## Bun Mistress

TruMe said:


> OK, so I go to the salon last night to get my 6 week trim and to just check on my progress. Cool...no problem. As she is going through my hair, she shows me like 3 areas where my hair has broken off at the demarcation line. WHAT?!? I knew about the break off at my nape area. I am not happy about that area but I figured it was OK since it was such a small area. Now I have nearly my ENTIRE crown area broke off. No wonder I was experiencing some major styling issues right in that area. What is the deal with that? I don't understand what I've done wrong. My regimen is pretty simple. I don't do anything extravagant as I am new to this whole natural styling thing. It was a major disappointment. She said that we are going to have to watch this because if I continue, I might just have to do the BC to my natural hair (which is about 4 inches long). I don't know what to do. :alcoholic


 
What is your regi?  I have 4b hair and I had some breakage but chaing up how I handled my hair esp. when wet stopped this.


----------



## TruMe

Bun Mistress said:


> What is your regi? I have 4b hair and I had some breakage but chaing up how I handled my hair esp. when wet stopped this.


 
I alternate between these two every 3 days:

Shampoo with Jane Carter
Apply Jane Carter conditioner
Detangle
Sit under hooded dryer with shower cap on for 15-20 mins.
Cold water rinse out of conditioner
Apply Jane Carter leave-in conditioner (I just ran out of this so now I am going to try Design Essentials HCO leave-in)
Apply water-based moisturizer (right now it is Chi Keratin Spray but I was using Black Earth Mist Bodifying spray which I will be going back to)
Apply oil (Hydratherma Naturals Hair Growth Oil)
Apply Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Style hair in either a strawler set or flat two strand twists

-OR-

Co-wash with Garnier Fructis conditioner
Apply Jane Carter conditioner
Detangle and leave on as I finish washing in the shower
Cold water rinse out of conditioner
Apply Jane Carter leave-in conditioner (I just ran out of this so now I am going to try Design Essentials HCO leave-in)
Apply water-based moisturizer (right now it is Chi Keratin Spray but I was using Black Earth Mist Bodifying spray which I will be going back to)
Apply oil (Hydratherma Naturals Hair Growth Oil)
Apply Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Style hair in either a strawler set or flat two strand twists

Then, in between these washes, I will apply the water-based moisturizer and oil in the morning and at night.  No combs or brushes, just finger combing in the morning.  Sleep in a satin bonnet and loosely twist or coil hair in sections.  I just bought some Miss Jessie's Curly buttercreme so that is what I used this morning instead of the other 2 products.  We shall see.  I take half of a one-a-day for women each day (I haven't done too well with vitamins in the past so I am slowly easing my way into taking them).  I was going to add the prepoo that SherylsTresses uses this weekend.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Blessedmocha said:


> Me too.
> 
> I did my last trim/dust at BSL (Just to level hair) But will now aim for MBL by December 2010, and *stay there* with regular trims until fully natural, then grow it out to waist length.
> 
> I will *NEVER EVER BIG CUT*.. Just trim until theres no chemical altered strands left.
> 
> I cant wait


 
This is what i plan on doing as well. I did the bc before and it just didnt work for me. I'm thinking if I transition long term and do little trims (1/2 inch at most) every 6 months it will be more workable for me than just doing the bc. I already stretch 5-6 months at a time without a prob so I dont think it will be too hard for me to do. Well at least I hope not.

Since I already know what my natural hair looks like the curiousity of seeing it without relaxed ends shouldnt bother me too much. Thats what caused me to bc the first time around.


----------



## tryin2gromyown

OK, ladies I've given up. I went ahead and BC'd because I was experiencing WAY TOO much breakage and tangling. The relaxed ends were terribly damaged anyway!! Good luck to the rest of you guys!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

54 wks post and I'm still in my sew- in until sept or oct.


----------



## SherylsTresses

arm445 said:


> 54 wks post and I'm still in my sew- in until sept or oct.



You grow on.....!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My hair's doing okay. I am cowashing 4x a week because it's so hot. My hair is feeling fuller than ever!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

13.5 months in and i'm still doing well.

I think that I need to look into doing a hardcore protein treatment, but I just restarted with OCT so I'm holding off to see what the protein in that does.


----------



## gvin89

Ok so I'm just beginning my transition and I'm in braids.  Haven't had a relaxer since March 10, but I'm scared to BC.  I'm APL and wanted to know how long you guys think it would take me to transition to about NL stretch so at least if I press it, it'll be a nice lil' bob or something.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^It'll take a good while for you to have a full bob. A layered bob shouldn't take long depending on your growth rate. My nape is about to my neck now but it'll be a long time before the top or the crown of my head to reach my neck....maybe about a year? Check out the newly natural thread and ask those ladies since they've already BC'd.


----------



## Arian

I solved my dryness problems...!  Saw an old thread about using regular conditioner as a leave in!  Great decision...along with shea butter, of course..


----------



## jerseygurl

Ladies still hanging in here at 7 months post. Not experiencing much breakage but the dryness is what I'm still battling. What do you ladies use for dryness?


----------



## dorko

the best part about this is my nape is growing in nicely..
i wish i took a before pic

i rarely trim. only time is when i see i need to get rid of some. i'm a bit past APL near BSL and i need the length lol


----------



## soon2bsl

Transition still going well. Will be 13 months post next Thursday! This Sunday will make 3 weeks with my crochets in and I plan to keep them in 5-6 weeks. I haven't straightened my hair since my last relaxer, last June, but plan to for Thanksgiving and can't wait!  I'm hoping to be MBL by then.


----------



## BriDa5242

I did it , and my hair was fine.


----------



## blackmaven

I need to purchase some shea butter.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Ok so I think Lekair is a new staple??? MAYBE! I'll see by August if it's truly a staple. But I've been "deep conditioning" with it for 6 hours-overnight these past couple of weeks...well today was my third time doing it. My hair was soooo easy to detangle today. I LOVED IT! And my hair was so soft as it was drying BEFORE I put on my leave ins. And I love that it doesn't have cones in it! This stuff is awesome. I hope it just gets better and better and better since it's so cheap. I was gonna go to only natural products but this may have to be an exception! I've also found the perfect moisture balance for my hair. My new growth has been sooooo soft for the past couple of months after making a few changes to my reggie. I LOVE my reggie. I'm so in love with my hair now...which is crazy because a few hours ago I was depressed and whining about slow growth and being fat lol but I'm loving it. I hope the rest of my transition goes this well. I'm aiming for 18 months!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

jerseygurl said:


> Ladies still hanging in here at 7 months post. Not experiencing much breakage but the dryness is what I'm still battling. What do you ladies use for dryness?




I have started using diluted Vo5 and seal with a shea butter mix (includes evoo and coconut oil) and my hair stays moisturized. I don't even have to moisturize everyday. MY hair stays soft for about 2 or 3 days before I have to re-apply it and my new growth looooves it!


----------



## Ishtar

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *What are you doing now to combat the dryness?*


 
Jumping in. I cowash about twice a week. Then I add a quarter sized amt of oil in my scalp and smooth it out to my ends. My hair is so soft.

Now that my hair is straightened I am using a creamy hairdress by Profectiv.


----------



## Imani

So I got kinky twists day before yesterday.  I was afraid they were too tight and almost took them out for fear of having bald spots ( I was totally freaking out, I have read too many braid horror stories), but my scalp was not red or no bumps or anything, so hopefully it is just me being tenderheaded. So I wet them w/warm water and conditioner spray and put alot of jojoba oil on my scalp hoping to get them to loosen up which they have.  And avoided trying to move them around too much. I even took a few out along the perimeter to examine my hair and scalp and it looked fine. (I just retwisted those parts up with just my real hair and it blended in fine)

I thought I would miss my straight hair, but so far not at all, it is a welcome change. If my real hair were this thick/long I would definitely rock some twists.  I bought some hair accessories and earrings from Urban Outfitters and Forever21 yesterday, so I think it will be a fun style to play with.

What I am looking forward to the most is not worrying about my hair as far as exercising. I never exercise on the weekend only during the week when I am wearing my hair straight.  So I end up trying to cram all my workouts in during the week. Now I can take a workout class on a Saturday, go on a hiking trail on a Sunday, etc.


----------



## MzV1991

Okay so ultimetly I joined LHCF to have healthy relaxed hair and even though i drooled over natural hair i just didnt feel it was for me. But my last relaxer was April 16 2010 and as the days go on...I keep putting off my relaxer day. So i decided if i can transition without the big chop then great. Ill just trim my ends a lil at a time. So hopefully i make it and dont chicken out!!!!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

TruMe said:


> I alternate between these two every 3 days:...
> .


 
Youre regi sounds good, sometime you have weak hair that is going to break HOWEVER.  If yo uhave ben using alot of products without clarifing try this on on your next shampoo day followed by a moisture DC.  

Also as I tell eryone ceramides are your friend.  I use wheat germ oil in my oil mix/sealing but I hear that hot six oil has them as well (I have not used it however)


----------



## Bun Mistress

jerseygurl said:


> Ladies still hanging in here at 7 months post. Not experiencing much breakage but the dryness is what I'm still battling. What do you ladies use for dryness?


 

Here is a link to a greater start for a moisture DC for dryness. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/patchouli85#p/u/1/NegFfvnthBg

When I first started transitioning I tried everything on the planet for dryness and asked everyone I met.  I was told to ust DC.  Well I was but it wasn't cutting it.  I started doing this as a pre-poo (keep in mind I don't use many products durring the well that coat my hair, if you may want to wash/clarify and then try this.  

BTW I add aloe vera gel and wheat germ oil to this.  And I use camellia and coconut oil as my oils.


----------



## Yoshi3329

I'm 30 weeks post (7 months and 2 weeks). Time sure does fly! 5 more months and I'll be at my minimum for BC'ing!


----------



## growingbrown

MzV1991 said:


> Okay so ultimetly I joined LHCF to have healthy relaxed hair and even though i drooled over natural hair i just didnt feel it was for me. But my last relaxer was April 16 2010 and as the days go on...I keep putting off my relaxer day. So i decided if i can transition without the big chop then great. Ill just trim my ends a lil at a time. So hopefully i make it and dont chicken out!!!!!


 
Congrats on deciding to transition! I understand how you feel. I wish you luck on your journey!


----------



## melissa-bee

My friend is still on my case about what I'm gonna do to my hair for our holiday next week.
She told me she's getting a £85 lacefront, that's for the installment and hair.
I told her I haven't relaxed for almost a year and was telling her I might cut it.
She gave me three options, lol.
1) Relax my hair :crazy:
2) Dye my hair brown :crazy:
3) Steam it, which is okay, but I'm still gonna be dealing with the new growth and scab hair so don't see the point. Might as well do a deep condition like I normally do every two weeks.
Thenn we started talking about Naomi Campbell and her edges and I was saying that, that was why I don't wear weaves and no longer want to relax. Then she went on to say "whatever, that only happens to people with natural hair, and if you want to keep a bush or frizzball on your head then good luck"
 :crazy: : sad:

But then I said that natural hair can look good when looked after and that I didn't really look after it when I was natural before.
Then she said " well if you cut it, it will help it to grow properly and might look nice straight" 
 I told her I won't be wearing my hair straight.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

I'm 7 months and 3 weeks now and It seems like my braidouts are not working out too well for me.. But I won't give up.. My NG is growing Sprial in the middle and back of my head  and I just need to keep that moisturized.. I was in braids for 1 month and half may start wearing cornrows.. Not sure just yet.. Seem like the only style I can get right now without flat ironing is in a bun.. I haven't flat ironed in a while.. 

Right now just co-washing every 2-3 days and DC with Steam or under dryer on Sat or Sun.. Just did a henna gloss and the indigo did not cover up my grey this time..


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at 50 weeks post


----------



## Nubenap22

Just checking in ladies!!! I am almost 14 months into my transition. It has been a journey!!! I seesaw between chop and not chop....but I have yet to reach my desired length. It all still seems very healthy. My summer hair is braid extensions and I hope my fall hair will be weaves....


These pics are from my July update


----------



## Arian

I'm ending my transition on Thursday, chopping at 8.5 months...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^Don't forget to post piiiicccssss!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Forgot to post in here. 4 Months post!!!


----------



## growingbrown

19 weeks post! today!!


----------



## CaliDiamond

growingbrown said:


> 19 weeks post! today!!


 Congrats!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

Thanks LaFemme and Bun Mistress for the tips. The Patchouli Metod looks interesting and is similar to what i do w/o the different oils. Hopefully that will help.

7 months post yay!


----------



## simplyconfident

2 months post has come around really fast. i have been experiencing an increase of shedding. however, i think my hair sheds more than usual during the summer. the past month was pretty easy. i wore braidouts, buns and phony ponies. 

i have fell in love with fotki and youtube all over again. there's so much inspiration out there!!

here are my 2 months post NG pics. the waves and curls are starting to come in yay!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Double digits!!! Ten weeks. 

Okay, it's not a big deal because I used to stretch for no more than 17 weeks. Once I pass 17 weeks, then it's a biggie!!!!


----------



## Arian

Did not BC as planned....still in.... *sigh*


----------



## DivaMommy

I am 16 weeks post. I decided to blow dry in small sections and flat iron Sunday night. Happy I did. Hair is nice an thick (except for the ends). I am at the very tip of APL so in another couple of months I will be able to claim it.


----------



## Poutchi

I am 21 weeks post. i did a 6 months (26 weeks) stretch before in 2009 so I have been there before. But now that I know I am transitionning, I can't wait for the NG to get longer. I won't BC for sure.  I ll trim every 3-4 month with my split ender (about 1/2 inch at a time) and we will see how long that will bring us with the relax end I have. 
I am getting worried about this since i start having relaxer thought again... My main reason for transitionning is the fact that I know I ll do it one day and the sooner, the better I think ( I don t even know why I didn't turn my first 6 month stretch into a transition... but anyway). And the other reason is I am going to bring my little niece to come live with me in canada and I know she will want a relaxer to have straight hair as her schoolmates and I want to show her that natural hair is beautiful and know how to proper care of my natural hair in order for me to care properly of her and teach her how to properly care for her. So I know I will continue this transition, I just can't wait for the length the kick in. HHJ to all


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm 8 months post today! YAAAY! ! 10 more months until I can CONSIDER chopping lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hola, everybody!

Took a pic after a cowash and I'm happy that I could BC and have a nice chin-length blunt bob - I hate mullets, lol! I'm not going to chop (at least 18-24 mos to go), but it's nice to know. 

It's amazing how thin the relaxed ends look when my natural hair is not straightened. Not noticeable at all when straightened, however.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

sipp100 said:


> Hola, everybody!
> 
> Took a pic after a cowash and I'm happy that I could BC and have a nice chin-length blunt bob - I hate mullets, lol! I'm not going to chop (at least 18-24 mos to go), but it's nice to know.
> 
> It's amazing how thin the relaxed ends look when my natural hair is not straightened. Not noticeable at all when straightened, however.



Amazing!

I want! I want!

ETA: The thickness


----------



## SherylsTresses

So I did my usual braided bun this weekend BUTttttt I looked in the mirror at the back of my hair.  I never know my how much newgrowth I had honestly.  My roots are very thick  and it seems that my ponytail is the only part that is relaxed.  I still have about another 18 months to go but will be trimming as needed.

My hair idol changes as the wind blows but as of today, my hair idol is Kimmaytube.


----------



## mswright00

I am loving my natural hair journey. July marked my 1 year of transitioning. My goal was not to become natural, I just wanted to stretch my relaxers for 4 months in between. Once I noticed how fast my hair was growing and how healthy it looked. I decided to give my hair a chance of being relaxer free. My hair is so soft now, and it is long again, like it was when I was a child. I looked in the mirror yesterday and noticed that I have waves in my hair. I had no idea that my natural state of hair was wavy. OMG, I can't wait until all of my relaxed ends grow out and I can see the true beauty of my hair... 

Oh, I would not have been here without all my LHCF ladies. THANK YOU!


----------



## MiWay

Two weeks ago, I hit my one year mark.    Woo hoo!  I am soooo ready to cut my hair, but I'm trying to hold out for 6 more months so I can get som more length.  I may do a 1-2" trim in another week or so.  I can't wait to be 100% natural!


----------



## Bublin

Checking in also at 1 year post.  I now feel i could do another year.

Keep it going ladies.


----------



## joytimes10

Checking in!  1 year plus and going strong.  I haven't straightened this entire time so I'm looking forward to a lenght check, planned for September, when I flat iron for my brother wedding.  This transition is really working out.  I'm so tickled that I finally found the "zone".  I'm not even thinking about cutting.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## Amerie123

over 13 months in my transition.. *YAY*


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty

*26 weeks!*


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses finally checking in at 1 year post...!!!  Thanks to all my transitioning sistas and LHCF of course.

:bouncegre:bouncegre:  :blowkiss::Copy of 2cool: :superbanana:

^^^ I know I overdid it but I've waited a long time to submit this post.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Almost 3 months yeah!!!!

Once I hit about 18 weeks, I'll be even happier since I used to stretch to 17 weeks.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Everyone is doing so well.  Alot of one year-ers !!!! Congrats.  I'm glad that we are all hanging in there.  I will be 18 months post tomorrow.   Yea me.  Going to celebrate with some hair pampering since I am off tomorrow!!!  Going back to braidouts on semi blow dried hair for the rest of the summer.

 Keep it up ladies,  HHG


----------



## brownstallion

I'm in m 13th month, thinking of getting a layered bob because the back of my relaxed hair is thin and I have a bunch of all natural hair. I was thinking of keeping my length in the front so when I look in the mirror I can still see some type of length  Anyone ever thought of this?
My hair is bsl and I can't take it anymore


----------



## KurlyNinja

I think whats going to keep me motivated on this transition is stretchers. Everytime I see somebody stretching their relaxer for 6+ months I always say, "If they are doing it, and they are only stretching, I can go further than that." Maybe I should go stalk the long term stretchers thread...


----------



## Lenee925

I'm also in the zone!


----------



## Nikk B

I'd like to join I'm a newbie and it's been 3 months since my last relaxer.


----------



## Nelli04

I want to join!..I am already natural, but I have heat damaged hair from going to the salon  (where she put a tremendous amount of heat on my hair) for 3 years. My heat damaged ends are bone straight, there's no curl pattern left .
So I have stopped going to the salon (my last trip was in January) and I am doing my hair myself completely...
I am just keeping a simple regimen, wash and dc once a week and then twist or braid my hair for 5 days and wear twistouts/braidouts for 2 days.


maybe this isn't the right thread.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm a little past 13 months now and I'm in the process of changing up my regimen because I'm having some tangling and breakage issues. I don't want to chop just yet (at least 5 more mos. to go) but I am considering trimming a couple of inches at least.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Nikk B said:


> I'd like to join I'm a newbie and it's been 3 months since my last relaxer.



Welcome! I'm nearing three months on Thursday.

Ladies, I had a "d'oh" moment. I'm 5'2 and I just realized that I was measuring length wrongly. The thing is that I thought my bsl point was fine; but, I realized that the way my bra lays, it takes to mbl. Ugh! I still believe I'm close to bsl (I haven't used heat to measure yet), though.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Welcome Nikki B! 

I am excited to say that today is my birthday and it's been over a month since I've used heat! 

Transitioning is going very well. My mom makes comments every once in a while like "Woo imagine how long you hair would be if you permed it now? OMG!" I'm still juicin' with my Wave Nouveau (that might be spelled wrong but I'm not getting up to check the bottle!) and my hair feels amazing!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

YaniraNaturally said:


> Welcome Nikki B!
> 
> I am excited to say that today is my birthday and it's been over a month since I've used heat!
> 
> Transitioning is going very well. My mom makes comments every once in a while like "Woo imagine how long you hair would be if you permed it now? OMG!" I'm still juicin' with my Wave Nouveau (that might be spelled wrong but I'm not getting up to check the bottle!) and my hair feels amazing!



Negativity knows no bounds. Assuming that your hair would be long and healthy due to perming is just 

I'm glad things are working out for you. The same is applying here. But, I'm still early.


----------



## drkc01

I have been transitioning from a full relaxer one year and texlaxed transitioning 5 months.  I want to wait a little long for my BC


----------



## SherylsTresses

I flat ironed my hair yesterday and it looks nice.   It's now touching BSL.  My question is do you transitioners loose a lot of hair when flat ironing?  Or is it just me?  I am extremely gentle.  I airdry, finger detangle, wide tooth detangle, then fine tooth detangle, then chase my Chi with the wide tooth twice.  I lose the same amount when I use my maxiglide too.  

Lemme guess, I should totally avoid the fine tooth, right?  Ladies please chime in. erplexed


----------



## calibella218

I made 1 year post at the end of July !!!!! WOO HOO!!

I really cannot believe I made it this far, I am the most impatient person I know. I keep waiting for this to get unbearable but it actually has not been too bad, I was expecting way worse lol.  I blew my hair out and flat ironed it yesterday, I am about a 1/4" past my bra strap.  I should be full MBL by the end of the year so after that I'll just maintain with trims ever 8-10 weeks until all the relaxer is gone.  There is no way I am chopping anytime soon, I still have 12 inches of healthy relaxed hair. Thanks ladies, you are all really awesome!


----------



## calibella218

SherylsTresses said:


> I flat ironed my hair yesterday and it looks nice.   It's now touching BSL.  My question is do you transitioners loose a lot of hair when flat ironing?  Or is it just me?  I am extremely gentle.  I airdry, finger detangle, wide tooth detangle, then fine tooth detangle, then chase my Chi with the wide tooth twice.  I lose the same amount when I use my maxiglide too.
> 
> Lemme guess, I should totally avoid the fine tooth, right?  Ladies please chime in. erplexed


 
I'm pretty gentle with my hair too but I also lose hair.  As long as its not an alarming  or unusual amount I try not to worry about it.  Congrats on making a year!  


I love this tread, so much encouragement and support.  Keep it up ladies!


----------



## simplyconfident

off topic question:

I'm thinking of posting some products on the 'exchange/sell' forum. I've never done this before. Anything I should look out for? I'm worried about the shipping cost making it not really worth it.


----------



## missjones

Just checking in.

I'm 21 weeks post and I just took out some braids which I wore for 6 weeks. I think I'll start taking pics of my new growth when i get more of it. I think I have about an inch of it.

I used jbco for the first time yesterday. It was stinky at first, but the smell wore off. I hope i see some results.


----------



## morehairplease

20 weeks post relaxer and looking forward to getting braids this week.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I am 64 weeks post! I am in yarn braids and will be forthe duration of my transition. HHG! KUTGW!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

*13 Months Post*       5 more months to go (maybe longer)!!!


----------



## Poutchi

I am 5 months post ( 21 weeks and 5 days lol). Anyway I am feeling the urge to relaxe right now... but i will hold off the relaxer i have at home. I am actually going to get rid of it this week end and bringing it to my sister since she is still relaxed and have no thoughts of relaxing her hair.


----------



## Yoshi3329

I'm 8 months post as of August 1st!​ 
I'm doing it! I'm actually doing it!  I've never gone this far without relaxing before! No breakage, no knots, smooth riding throughout! 

1 year post, here I come!


----------



## growingbrown

5 months and 1 weekd (21 weeks) post today! And a long way to go!


----------



## Bublin

Wow, so many women going natural.....this is great.

DO NOT GIVE UP.  KEEP GOING.

WHEN IT GETS TOUGH GET IN THIS THREAD AND TELL US.  WE'LL TALK YOU OUT OF GETTING THAT CREAMY CRACK.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Bublin said:


> Wow, so many women going natural.....this is great.
> 
> DO NOT GIVE UP.  KEEP GOING.
> 
> WHEN IT GETS TOUGH GET IN THIS THREAD AND TELL US.  WE'LL TALK YOU OUT OF GETTING THAT CREAMY CRACK.



I'm trying to be strong, but I'm starting to miss wearing my hair down and straight more often! I'm 18 and a half weeks in and I can't style my hair because I'm trying to limit my manipulation! I live in Florida, so I can't straighten until the summer's over, and I really don't like fake hair.

I feel like I'm out of options, but I don't want to give up! I'm just looking for some support before I go back...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm trying to be strong, but I'm starting to miss wearing my hair down and straight more often! I'm 18 and a half weeks in and I can't style my hair because I'm trying to limit my manipulation! I live in Florida, so I can't straighten until the summer's over, and I really don't like fake hair.
> 
> I feel like I'm out of options, but I don't want to give up! I'm just looking for some support before I go back...



Have you thought about braids?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Have you thought about braids?



I have, but they make my scalp itch soooo bad no matter what I do to it. Shampoo, condition, water, glycerin, scalp treatments, whatever. You name it, I've tried it. It also itches with or without extensions.


----------



## Yoshi3329

^^^Summer is almost over, don't worry, you can do it!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Poutchi said:


> I am 5 months post ( 21 weeks and 5 days lol). *Anyway I am feeling the urge to relaxe right now*... but i will hold off the relaxer i have at home. I am actually going to get rid of it this week end and bringing it to my sister since she is still relaxed and have no thoughts of relaxing her hair.





OOOOOHHHH POUTCHI YOU BETTER NOT!!! You're not satisfied with the BKT?


-With love from your fellow lista ILuvGrease lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I have, but they make my scalp itch soooo bad no matter what I do to it. Shampoo, condition, water, glycerin, scalp treatments, whatever. You name it, I've tried it. It also itches with or without extensions.



What about half wigs or phony ponies? And I see you are SL. Your hair is long enough for twistouts, braidouts, and bantu knot outs! Have you tried those? Curlformers are also a good option.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I have, but they make my scalp itch soooo bad no matter what I do to it. Shampoo, condition, water, glycerin, scalp treatments, whatever. You name it, I've tried it. It also itches with or without extensions.



Maybe it's the relaxer withdrawal stage? Hang on, sister!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Maybe it's the relaxer withdrawal stage? Hang on, sister!



It's okay. I prayed and I'm holding on! My whole reason for going natural was to see my hair as God originally gave it to me. I just needed to be reminded of that. 

I bought an inexpensive half wig online. It looks pretty natural. I'm going to try it out. DH won't like it, but he'll deal when I tell him it's for protecting my hair to gain length.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> What about half wigs or phony ponies? And I see you are SL. Your hair is long enough for twistouts, braidouts, and bantu knot outs! Have you tried those? Curlformers are also a good option.



I'm a Floridian. Those styles do NOT work on my hair in this humidity.  It's like walking into a steam room when you go outside! Hopefully the half wig will help. I just have to get through the next 4 months...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Yoshi3329 said:


> ^^^Summer is almost over, don't worry, you can do it!



Thanks ladies! That's why I love this thread. You all are so supportive! I'm holding on!


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm trying to be strong, but I'm starting to miss wearing my hair down and straight more often! I'm 18 and a half weeks in and I can't style my hair because I'm trying to limit my manipulation! I live in Florida, so I can't straighten until the summer's over, and I really don't like fake hair.
> 
> I feel like I'm out of options, but I don't want to give up! I'm just looking for some support before I go back...


 

You better not relax or I'll kick your butt!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> You better not relax or I'll kick your butt!!!



I'm not! I promise! This humidity is just making me mad!


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm not! I promise! This humidity is just making me mad!


 
I'm in Louisiana so I know EXACTLY what you mean. Even my weave fluffs up from the humidity lol


----------



## stephluv

Hang on Ladies!!! I'm fully natural but I did take the journey that you ladies did.......even now 6yrs later I still sometimes get the urge to relax again lol

But just think how happy you will be once your fully natural.....I know I love my natural hair......even when it acts up......

Be strong and know there is always a light at the end of the tunnel ......many blessings to you all!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> I'm in Louisiana so I know EXACTLY what you mean. Even my weave fluffs up from the humidity lol



Are you serious??? Maybe my natural-looking half wig won't hold up!


----------



## buddhas_mom

I have decided to transition. I'm only 7 weeks in but you gotta start somewhere. I plan on transitioning for at least 18-24 months. I don't want to rock a TWA. But I know i'm going to need ALOT of support because I've never stretched more than 12 weeks. I know this will be extremely hard for me but I am up for the challenge.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

buddhas_mom said:


> I have decided to transition. I'm only 7 weeks in but you gotta start somewhere. I plan on transitioning for at least 18-24 months. I don't want to rock a TWA. But I know i'm going to need ALOT of support because I've never stretched more than 12 weeks. I know this will be extremely hard for me but I am up for the challenge.





Research, research, research! But, remember, be mindful of your own hair's needs as well.


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Are you serious??? Maybe my natural-looking half wig won't hold up!


 
LOL! Is it human or synthetic?


----------



## NikkiQ

buddhas_mom said:


> I have decided to transition. I'm only 7 weeks in but you gotta start somewhere. I plan on transitioning for at least 18-24 months. I don't want to rock a TWA. But I know i'm going to need ALOT of support because I've never stretched more than 12 weeks. I know this will be extremely hard for me but I am up for the challenge.


 

 and 

Its gonna take some patience to find out what's the right regimen and the right products for your new texture, but it will be well worth it.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> LOL! Is it human or synthetic?



Synthetic.


----------



## buddhas_mom

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Research, research, research! But, remember, be mindful of your own hair's needs as well.


 

Thanks. I've already started. I've been reading everything possible about transitioning. I've realized that I need to find another deep conditioner with more slip.


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Synthetic.


 
Oh then you should be fine. My synthetic wigs worked pretty well in the humidity.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

buddhas_mom said:


> Thanks. I've already started. I've been reading everything possible about transitioning. I've realized that I need to find another deep conditioner with more slip.



Try Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment or its sister, the Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment. I love it!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> Oh then you should be fine. My synthetic wigs worked pretty well in the humidity.



Thank goodness! I'll be practicing my braids and flat twists underneath the half wig so I can get better. DH really likes them, but I'm pretty horrible at doing them.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

buddhas_mom said:


> I have decided to transition. I'm only 7 weeks in but you gotta start somewhere. I plan on transitioning for at least 18-24 months. I don't want to rock a TWA. But I know i'm going to need ALOT of support because I've never stretched more than 12 weeks. I know this will be extremely hard for me but I am up for the challenge.



Welcome! I've never stretched past four weeks  and now I'm almost at 18! I never thought I could make it this far


----------



## Kenny-Ann

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm trying to be strong, but I'm starting to miss wearing my hair down and straight more often! I'm 18 and a half weeks in and I can't style my hair because I'm trying to limit my manipulation! I live in Florida, so I can't straighten until the summer's over, and I really don't like fake hair.
> 
> I feel like I'm out of options, but I don't want to give up! I'm just looking for some support before I go back...


 
Don't give up.  I will be 19 weeks on Friday.  I missed having my hair down so much that I went ahead and blow dried it out and flat ironed on Monday night.  Yeahhhhhh.....That didn't go too well.  First of all...my ends were not happy about it at all.  Second...I'm in South Florida.  It rained Tuesday morning (HA HA HA HA HA).  Even though it is a bit easier to handle right now, my hair exploded all over the place and had to be contained in a ponytail.  Trust me...you DON'T want to press your hair.


I still haven't figured out what works well for my hair and what doesn't.  I know it's hard, but you've come so far.  Seven (7) more weeks until we hit the half year mark.  Just keep repeating that to yourself.  7 more weeks, 7 more weeks....

Remember....we are here with you if you need anything.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I have a question. About how many months into a transition would you be out of the TWA faze if you BC? Because with this shrinkage I'm pretty sure I'll still have a TWA at a year post...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Miryoku said:


> I have a question. About how many months into a transition would you be out of the TWA faze if you BC? Because with this shrinkage I'm pretty sure I'll still have a TWA at a year post...



That's why I changed my mind about BCing. I've looked at a LOT of pictures of natural hair, and it depends. I've seen some 4b BSL stretched hair that's NL unstretched. That's after three years.

I think for you it would be more like 18 months because I think you're going to be 3c after you BC


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I agree. With your texture, I don't think you'd rock a TWA for very long if at all.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Alright ladies I think I'm ready for a sew in. I don't have much money so what's a decent brand of human hair (or blend i dont care) that doesn't cost much? And how do you take care of the hair underneath? I think I want a straight weave or the kind that can go wavy when wet...idk I've seen it on hairsisters. But my bday is Sept 1 and I want a cute style other than my braidouts but its still too hot to straighten my hair! Help me out please!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Actually I'll be satisfied with a cute wig!

I think this is cute but there aren't any pics with people wearing it http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/OUTRE-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-VICKI/index.php

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig...L-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-DANIELLE/index.php
I LOVE this one on the first girl but I dont know how to cut

NikkiQ don't you have Gina? Can I see a pic with you wearing her?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So since no one came in to HELP me lol I bought some phony ponies and updos and will probably do one of them for my bday. Much cheaper than a wig or weave and they were very cute!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Has anyone bunned their whole transition?


----------



## dr.j

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone bunned their whole transition?


 
I'm almost 14 months post and have been bunning for the past 5 months.  It seemed that after month 8 my braidouts were not looking good, not holding and becoming too poofy so I started bunning.


----------



## Alta Angel

Honestly, I think at about 15 months if your hair grows at 1/2 inch per month. With my 4a/front and 4b/back hair, it still looks short at 15 months (to me). However, it is long enough for puffs, twists, etc. I am going to hang on until 18 months and then trim the remaining ends off the front. 

In the pics below, my hair in back is just over 7 inches long but you would never know it!





Miryoku said:


> I have a question. About how many months into a transition would you be out of the TWA faze if you BC? Because with this shrinkage I'm pretty sure I'll still have a TWA at a year post...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Kenny-Ann said:


> Don't give up.  I will be 19 weeks on Friday.  I missed having my hair down so much that I went ahead and blow dried it out and flat ironed on Monday night.  Yeahhhhhh.....That didn't go too well.  First of all...my ends were not happy about it at all.  Second...I'm in South Florida.  It rained Tuesday morning (HA HA HA HA HA).  Even though it is a bit easier to handle right now, my hair exploded all over the place and had to be contained in a ponytail.  Trust me...you DON'T want to press your hair.
> 
> 
> I still haven't figured out what works well for my hair and what doesn't.  I know it's hard, but you've come so far.  Seven (7) more weeks until we hit the half year mark.  Just keep repeating that to yourself.  7 more weeks, 7 more weeks....
> 
> Remember....we are here with you if you need anything.



Thanks so much! It's great to know that there are fellow Floridians dealing with the humidity while transitioning! And you can trust that straightening is out of the question until December at the EARLIEST.  I can't believe it'll be 6 months so soon! I'm excited!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm not too sure but I believe Black Hoya Chick bunned throughout her transition. I have actually been doing this since march/ April and I think I will continue binning in combination with half wigs until I BC


DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone bunned their whole transition?


----------



## Yoshi3329

Bumping because I can!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone bunned their whole transition?



I really can't anymore. Too. Much. Darn. Shrinkage


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Yoshi3329 said:


> Bumping because I can!



OMG, I love your sig! I think I recognise it as well. Is it from a Miyazaki film?


----------



## Yoshi3329

^^^YES! YES! YES!  

I love his films! They are so moving!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Yoshi3329 said:


> ^^^YES! YES! YES!
> 
> I love his films! They are so moving!



Cool . Which film is the picture from?

Never mind, I've got it now. Spirited Away


----------



## beautyaddict1913

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Alright ladies I think I'm ready for a sew in. I don't have much money so what's a decent brand of human hair (or blend i dont care) that doesn't cost much? And how do you take care of the hair underneath? I think I want a straight weave or the kind that can go wavy when wet...idk I've seen it on hairsisters. But my bday is Sept 1 and I want a cute style other than my braidouts but its still too hot to straighten my hair! Help me out please!!!


 
Harlem 125
Model Model
Black Onyx


----------



## Ishtar

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Cool . Which film is the picture from?
> 
> Never mind, I've got it now. Spirited Away


 

One of my favorites.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Alta Angel said:


> Honestly, I think at about 15 months if your hair grows at 1/2 inch per month.


 
Thats exactly what I was gonna say...I have no idea how fast my hair grows but when I stopped wearing weave at 15 months post I had enough natural hair to chop and still be at shoulder length stretched and not have a twa...but Im still in the race...almost 22 months post...I think it really helps to take breaks from dealing with your hair. I wore weave from Feb-April, played in my hair a few months, then got weave again in July. I cant wait to get it trimmed and professionally straightened again...maybe in October, I dont know but Im excited! I wore microbraids for about 5 years and my hair did not grow like this!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So since no one came in to HELP me lol I bought some phony ponies and updos and will probably do one of them for my bday. Much cheaper than a wig or weave and they were very cute!


 

My bad!! I hadn't checked in on this thread lol. Yeah I do have Gina and I love her!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Transitioning ladies, what leave-ins are you using after washing and daily? I have to use two different things on my different textures to get my desired softness and manageability. I tried to just use one product, but it wasn't working for me. This is what I'm doing now:

I'm using Shea Moisture Shea Butter treatment masque on my natural hair (which works really well), and I started using Aphogee Tea Tree after washing, and I use Palmer's hair milk daily. The Shea Moisture makes my relaxed hair feel hard, dry and greasy, and the Palmers is okay on my natural hair, but the hair feels really dry an hour later.


----------



## Jewell

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone bunned their whole transition?



I haven't bunned the whole time, but I have worn a wet bun as my style mostly for the last 3.5 months, with LFs in between when the humidity makes my hair fuzz up and no gel will lay it down.  I can't be walking around looking like a little girl who was rolling on her hair with curly pieces stickin up in the front!   So, since my hair just sucks up moisture in the air and reverts without a scarf being on it, I have gone back to my wigs.  

The buns have been great for my hair.  I just CW, pull it back with my creams, gel, and leave-ins, use an ouchless elastic or scrunchie, and braid the ends.  Wrap em around and bam, there's my bun.  The longer my hair gets, the more I hate these thin texlaxed ends.  Won't be much longer now...I have 2-3 inches of natural hair hanging in my ponytail, with the rest texlaxed to the tips (another 8-10 inches).

I do what another poster mentioned...keep my hair hidden beneath wigs, braids, sew-ins in winter, then in Spring or early summer I let it out for a while.  Right now, since it's cooling off, I've pulled out my fave wig again.   Will be picking up 2 more for this winter.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm gonna be 14 weeks on wednesday!!!!

I have breakage on my edges on the left side....its chin length. The other side is shoulder length...i think its because i always have the most problems with matting and tangles on that side and it broke of as i was trying to get the mattes out on that side......i feel like shaving all my hair off.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Transitioning ladies, what leave-ins are you using after washing and daily?



I use HE LTR after cowashing and on a daily basis. But, I think I may have to use it only on my relaxed ends since it tends to stiffen my ng. Lately, I've been using Carol's Daughter's Lite Curl Booster Hair Milk whenever my hair's damp and it makes my hair feel good. So, I may just put it on my ng.


----------



## NikkiQ

SE you better not!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm bored again lol can't wait til my phony ponies that ya'll did not help me pick out comes lol


----------



## growingbrown

Im 23 weeks today! Im still feeling good about transitioning but I just have this urge to find out what my texture of hair will look like. I dont know why I keep obsessing about this. Right now I dont plan to cut to find out either. Ima keep going and njoy my hair!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im 23 wks as of this past Sunday. We're almost at 6 months. I can see my texture in some areas of my hair and I love it.



growingbrown said:


> *Im 23 weeks today*! Im still feeling good about transitioning but I just have this urge to find out what my texture of hair will look like. I dont know why I keep obsessing about this. Right now I dont plan to cut to find out either. Ima keep going and njoy my hair!!


----------



## malibu4590

I'm 27 months post and about to wash, DC, detangle and re-twist my hair to go up under this wig I just made.

Keep hanging in there everyone!


----------



## jerseygurl

I don't know how you guys bun because my hair will lift up and start looking bushy w/o my scarves. I mostly do braidouts for now.


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i tried to do a braidout yesterday and got soo frustrated that i literally wanted to shaze my whole head or just bc.  i've never had the urge to bc until yesterday. my braidout looked like crap and i was soo frustrated just looking at my hair. i feel like i can't do anything except bun it or blowdry and straighten it. i'm trying to limit my heat use, so bunning or ponytails is what i'm doing now. i know this feeling will pass though.


----------



## Poutchi

I am 24 weeks post. Transitionning is smooth. No major set back so far ( knock on wood). How are you guys doing?


----------



## Imani

I made one year post as of Aug 14th!!!    My hair is so much healthier, fuller, and shinier and transitioning is still pretty breezy. Its growing out and retaining a decent amount of length. Hoping to be inching towards SL by year end, then next year on to APL! 

Now that I made it to a year, I want to play around with some different styles besides just wearing it straight and wigs. Its very short, so I don't have many options. Right now I've been on on a mission to figure out how to do a braid out and/or twist out.  I think i have enough length for it to be cute, just need to figure out the right products/technique. I will still wear it straight a lot but want to have some other options to switch it up and take a break from heat. Had some kinky twists in, but I'm iffy on doing that again, some of my hair got tanlged with the braid hair, maybe I just need to find a better quality of braiding hair or a better take down technique.


----------



## Bun Mistress

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone bunned their whole transition?


 
I have and am. I did braided buns for two week intervals but didn't like the manipulation involved with it so I'm back to regular bunning.

It helps if you use a scarf to lay your egdes down,.  I at night I have a 3 inch strip of scraf that I tie around my head.  I will ususally use a little pomad of mosturized and oil before doing this.  After I will either detangle and bun the back or recently I have bene doing bantou knots on the length for a little wave.  I blow dry my hair with a comb attachment but I dont flat iron.  It starts out a little puffy but it improves as you repeat the process.


----------



## dorko

i might have to get some senegalese twists soon
cuz ive been thinking hard about relaxing my hair


----------



## morehairplease

newbeginnings2010 said:


> *Transitioning ladies, what leave-ins are you using after washing and daily?*



I am still trying to find my hg transitioning leave in. Lately, I have been using watered down conditioner and sealing with oil. 



DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone bunned their whole transition?



I am currently doing this. This Saturday, I get braid extensions and plan on wearing much looser buns to avoid unneeded tension/stress on my strands w/the added braid hair.

Tomorrow, I will be 23 weeks post relaxer and I plan on keeping my braid extensions in for 2-3 months.


----------



## BlackDiamond21

Ok I am taking the plunge after stalking ya'll transitioners for years now. 

Knowing I can transition w/o going bald via BCing works for me. I am fascinated to find out what my natural can do and if it will be the same as when I was a child  It was so lovely then... 

I get impatient erplexed and impulsive sometimes when it comes to my hair, so I hope ya'll will be there for a sistah !


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Congrats, Imani!

Welcome, BlackDiamond!!

I got my package of Oyin's Whipped Pudding and can I just say, "aahhhh.." It smells so good. I put some on my damp ends (from my morning co-wash) and some on my ng!! Here's hoping for the best. I do want to try their Burnt Sugar Pomade, though.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Congrats, Imani!
> 
> Welcome, BlackDiamond!!
> 
> I got my package of Oyin's Whipped Pudding and can I just say, "aahhhh.." It smells so good. I put some on my damp ends (from my morning co-wash) and some on my ng!! Here's hoping for the best. I do want to try their Burnt Sugar Pomade, though.


 

their burnt sugar is quite lovely!!! i need the biggest container they have!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ZkittyKurls said:


> their burnt sugar is quite lovely!!! i need the biggest container they have!!



Thanks! At the next pay day, it's MINE!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Don't ask! lol


----------



## Imani

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Congrats, Imani!
> 
> Welcome, BlackDiamond!!
> 
> I got my package of Oyin's Whipped Pudding and can I just say, "aahhhh.." It smells so good. I put some on my damp ends (from my morning co-wash) and some on my ng!! Here's hoping for the best. I do want to try their Burnt Sugar Pomade, though.


 
How do you like the Whipped Pudding?  I just bought some Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme, and it made my pretty soft.  But I know it has mineral oil and petrolatum in it, so I probably need to find something similar that is cheaper with better products.


----------



## indarican

Hey ladies i am newly transitioning.... about 5 weeks post... i am having some real issues with my NG, and the one person that i do know personally that is natural says that i have to BC because of the two different textures of my hair, my new growth very very thick not to sure of the curl pattern yet but my relaxed hair is bone straight....... I dont want to do that, but my hair is breaking something serious, any suggestions


----------



## changingSeasons

Maybe try adding Protein to your reggie. You could start with adding an egg to a DC and see if that helps with the breakage. How much NG do u have?


----------



## indarican

changingSeasons said:


> Maybe try adding Protein to your reggie. You could start with adding an egg to a DC and see if that helps with the breakage. How much NG do u have?


 Not alot maybe like half to three quaters of an inch which is what is scaring me, how am i going to be able to handle it when it gets to like 3-4 inches... i dont want to give up. It is to the point where i cant even part it to moisturize the inside with my finger, i need a comb for everything. 
also i use a protien about once every two weeks. thats not helping.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Imani said:


> How do you like the Whipped Pudding?  I just bought some Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme, and it made my pretty soft.  But I know it has mineral oil and petrolatum in it, so I probably need to find something similar that is cheaper with better products.



Sorry for the late reply!! I love it. It makes my hair soft as well. I use it to moisturize my hair and then I seal with my oil mix.


----------



## sqzbly1908

indarican said:


> Hey ladies i am newly transitioning.... about 5 weeks post... i am having some real issues with my NG, and the one person that i do know personally that is natural says that i have to BC because of the two different textures of my hair, my new growth very very thick not to sure of the curl pattern yet but my relaxed hair is bone straight....... I dont want to do that, but my hair is breaking something serious, any suggestions



I am not transitioning but I am stretching ...I am at 12 weeks now but I have been alternating between NTM Leave In and Nexxus Humectress - I have been so lazy with my hair lately...I just put this stuff in slick it back and throw in claw clip ...


----------



## Smiley79

Overall, how is everyone holding up in this thread...any success stories...I've given the hair obsession a rest this past year and am *thinking* about giving this transition a 2nd attempt.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Smiley79 said:


> Overall, how is everyone holding up in this thread...any success stories...I've given the hair obsession a rest this past year and am *thinking* about giving this transition a 2nd attempt.




I'm holding up pretty well. I'm 9 months post and a bit bored with my hair. Bought some phony ponies to put some excitement in my styles and I'm waiting for it to get cold so I can straighten. What problems did you have when you first tried to transition?


----------



## MrsIQ

I'm almost 3 months post and really excited to see my natural texture. I haven't got a good look at it since I was about 12. I hope to transition for at least 3 years.


----------



## fivetimestwo

Hey ladies! Just checking in...I'll be 14 months post tomorrow and I feel like I'm finally getting comfortable with my transition (knock on wood). I have been concentrating on using products with ceramides and my hair is responding much better (i.e. less breakage). I am still switching up between twistouts and buns but I plan on going back to half wigs during the winter months. Right now it seems that I have a 50/50 relaxed/natural ratio which is making my twistouts a little more challenging.

I can't believe how fast this transition is going!


----------



## Smiley79

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm holding up pretty well. I'm 9 months post and a bit bored with my hair. Bought some phony ponies to put some excitement in my styles and I'm waiting for it to get cold so I can straighten. What problems did you have when you first tried to transition?


 

That's great LaFemme!!! Congrats.  Well my issue was a little bit of everything:
1) It didn't go well with my face- You look at these beautiful naturals (regarless of texture) on You Tube with big curly ringlets or full bold afros or whatever and you hope that progressively that will be you.  GIRLLLLLL, I was dedicated to my regimen and got great growth and hair health results, but the LOOK of my hair was just not flattering.  True, perhaps I didn't know what I was doing but that was then.
2)  I was shocked that Natural Hair Salons (in my area atleast) charge more money that the regular salons, lol!!! So I found myself just weaving and wiggin' it out and not really enjoying my own hair.  (The weaves can last me a couple months for the same cost as the natural styles that would last a couple weeks)
3) I just didn't plan things out...I had overexpectations thinking going natural was this effortless, low maintenance, quick transition that would result in this gorgeous head of hair and I slowly realized that it was just as much work as maintaining relaxed hair, if not more.

So, that's about it in a nutshell.  I look a whole lot better with relaxed hair but I like the idea of eventually being chemical free.


----------



## indarican

Hopefully you can stick it through this next transition. so far only 5 weeks in and im already thinking about giving up.


----------



## changingSeasons

indarican said:


> Not alot maybe like half to three quaters of an inch which is what is scaring me, how am i going to be able to handle it when it gets to like 3-4 inches... i dont want to give up. It is to the point where i cant even part it to moisturize the inside with my finger, i need a comb for everything.
> also i use a protien about once every two weeks. thats not helping.



For me, after 3 months had passed my hair was a little easier to handle. Maybe more DC's? Or you can hide your hair for a little, until it grows a little more. I find my hair at 8 months post easier to handle than 2months, but maybe its also that I have gotten used to it.


----------



## Whimsy

Hey ladies, just poppin in to give some hugs to all the transitioners making their way along.

:hug:


----------



## buddhas_mom

I'm 2 1/2 months in and I'm getting a bit frustrated. I can't seem to keep my new growth moisturized. Anyone have any suggestions on how to keep it soft and moisturized?


----------



## indarican

just decided to do some braids on my hair, no extensions though, maybe that will help.... anyone know how to keep the ends from unraveling without using rubber bands?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

^^^Mine usually just stay. I usually do them at night on *air-dried* hair with Shea Moisture Shea Butter Masque, I roll the ends of all of them with perm rod rollers and take them out in the morning. If you get the plait as close as you can (without breakage) to the end, you should be fine. Oh, and I'm a 4b/4a, so mine may stay better than if you were a 3c or 3b


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Checking in at five and a half weeks post today! Hmm...It sounds better if I say 22 weeks. Seems longer!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

buddhas_mom said:


> I'm 2 1/2 months in and I'm getting a bit frustrated. I can't seem to keep my new growth moisturized. Anyone have any suggestions on how to keep it soft and moisturized?



I DC weekly with Aussie Moist, but I also mix in jojoba oil and wheat germ oil. That helps A LOT with softness. You can probably do this with any DC. Once it's about 90% air-dried, I put a little Shea Moisture Shea Butter Masque on the roots in about six sections and massage it in. Oh, and applying your DC in sections helps you make sure you get to ALL of the NG. I also apply it as if it were a relaxer. HTH!

ETA: It took my hair about a month and a half to start feeling better. Consistency is key.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

indarican said:


> Not alot maybe like half to three quaters of an inch which is what is scaring me, how am i going to be able to handle it when it gets to like 3-4 inches... i dont want to give up. It is to the point where i cant even part it to moisturize the inside with my finger, i need a comb for everything.
> also i use a protien about once every two weeks. thats not helping.



Maybe too much protein? I thought I needed a lot of protein, so I used Silicon Mix as my DC, but my hair started doing better when I started using Aussie Moist, adding oils to my DC, and doing light protein (Aphogee Green tea and keratin spray) on the relaxed hair only.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

NikkiQ said:


> My bad!! I hadn't checked in on this thread lol. Yeah I do have Gina and I love her!!!



Cute!!


----------



## 2inspireU

buddhas_mom said:


> I'm 2 1/2 months in and I'm getting a bit frustrated. I can't seem to keep my new growth moisturized. Anyone have any suggestions on how to keep it soft and moisturized?



Try adding ceramides to your regimen. I swear I don't deal with dry hair issues since I have incorporated them into my regimen. Use either or a mix of unrefined Wheat germ oil, hemp seep oil, sunflower oil, rice bran oil, walnut oil added to your DCs, pre-poo with the oils, and seal your hair with the oils. This should eliminate your dry hair and increase manageability.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

2inspireU said:


> Try adding ceramides to your regimen. I swear I don't deal with dry hair issues since I have incorporated them into my regimen. Use either or a mix of unrefined Wheat germ oil, hemp seep oil, sunflower oil, rice bran oil, walnut oil added to your DCs, pre-poo with the oils, and seal your hair with the oils. This should eliminate your dry hair and increase manageability.



 WGO is a life saver!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> Honestly, I think at about 15 months if your hair grows at 1/2 inch per month. With my 4a/front and 4b/back hair, it still looks short at 15 months (to me). However, it is long enough for puffs, twists, etc. I am going to hang on until 18 months and then trim the remaining ends off the front.
> 
> In the pics below, my hair in back is just over 7 inches long but you would never know it!




I agree. I BC'ed at 14 months and I don't have a TWA. You can check out my pics in my fotki or the newly natural thread. Also look at my siggy pic below..


----------



## newbeginnings2010

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I agree. I BC'ed at 14 months and I don't have a TWA. You can check out my pics in my fotki or the newly natural thread. Also look at my siggy pic below..



 I LOOOVE your hair! Probably because you're my hair twin! I looked at my NG last week and realized that it looks just like yours! Even DH said so when I was looking at your album! I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up (and so does DH)!


----------



## gvin89

Still in braids until the end of September.  At that time, I'll be 6 months post.


----------



## morehairplease

Glad to see all the updates ladies.....this is such an awesome thread! As of yesterday, I am officially 6 months post. Last Saturday, I got braids and plan on keeping them in for 2-3 months and allowing my hair to rest for 2-4 wks and rebraiding. My goal is to transition for 2 years.


----------



## Ladybug33

1 year in and it feels GREAT!!!  Its soooo much easier now.  I pretty much cowash everyday or every other day and bun.  No problems at all.  Hoping to make it another year or so before the bc'ing.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I LOOOVE your hair! Probably because you're my hair twin! I looked at my NG last week and realized that it looks just like yours! Even DH said so when I was looking at your album! I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up (and so does DH)!



..........aww _Thank You_!

I was just reading your comments in the other transitioning thread about how you realized that you are more 4a with a 4b nape....this is me also. Once I bc'ed and worked on my moisture..my little coils starting popping up everywhere.

I'm still trying to figure out my hair as far as styling and products go but I do love it and I'm glad that I decided to stop relaxing. I wish you the best in your transition.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Still going strong, checking in at 60 wks post


----------



## indarican

newbeginnings2010 said:


> ^^^Mine usually just stay. I usually do them at night on *air-dried* hair with Shea Moisture Shea Butter Masque, I roll the ends of all of them with perm rod rollers and take them out in the morning. If you get the plait as close as you can (without breakage) to the end, you should be fine. Oh, and I'm a 4b/4a, so mine may stay better than if you were a 3c or 3b


My ends are straight because of the relaxer...so they never stay in braids, some suggested i use beezwax to keep them from unraveling... is that what beezwax is for, i never used it.. also is it good for my hair?


----------



## LisaMar

Im new to LHCF, and just found this thread...Im ten months post. Grazing APL with type 4a/4b with 3c at the nape, very fine....I will post pictures as soon as I figure out how to do it.  

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

indarican said:


> My ends are straight because of the relaxer...so they never stay in braids, some suggested i use beezwax to keep them from unraveling... is that what beezwax is for, i never used it.. also is it good for my hair?



I've never used it, but I do have a lot of sisters-in-law that don't recommend it. Even when you air-dry it doesn't stay? Mine unravel a little too, but not much. Maybe because some of my hair is still texlaxed.


----------



## indarican

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I've never used it, but I do have a lot of sisters-in-law that don't recommend it. Even when you air-dry it doesn't stay? Mine unravel a little too, but not much. Maybe because some of my hair is still texlaxed.


 Even when i air dry because im relaxed bone straight so the hair doesnt have much of a wave or curl at the end. and if my ends unravel it travels all the way up and the braid comes out completely (im talking about box braids)


----------



## Arian

I am 9 months post...currently in kinky twists....going to wash and condition tonight...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

indarican said:


> Even when i air dry because im relaxed bone straight so the hair doesnt have much of a wave or curl at the end. and if my ends unravel it travels all the way up and the braid comes out completely (im talking about box braids)



Aw, that sucks! If you choose beeswax, I would be really careful with it.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in 56 weeks post.  Will cut at 2 1/2 year mark; that's if I have any relaxed ends left.


----------



## Smiley79

Today starts my official start date.  I'm going to try the transition again...I might BC, not sure yet. If I BC, I'll move out this thread and to another one, lol.

*SUNDAY, AUGUST 29TH.  DAY 1--TRANSITION/ROAD TO NATURAL.*
*TAKE TWO!*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

indarican said:


> Even when i air dry because im relaxed bone straight so the hair doesnt have much of a wave or curl at the end. and if my ends unravel it travels all the way up and the braid comes out completely (im talking about box braids)


 
I occasionally use beeswax when I do my ponytails. Just be sure to wash it out completely with a sulfate poo and make sure your hair is very moisturized before you put the beeswax on your hair.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Smiley79 said:


> Today starts my official start date.  I'm going to try the transition again...I might BC, not sure yet. If I BC, I'll move out this thread and to another one, lol.
> 
> *SUNDAY, AUGUST 29TH.  DAY 1--TRANSITION/ROAD TO NATURAL.*
> *TAKE TWO!*


 
YAAAY! Happy you decided to transition. If you ever have any problems and you feel like giving up, just pop in here, the transitioners thread, or the newly natural thread and I'm sure we can give you some encouragement!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Trying a ponytail roller set today... first one ever. I wasn't going to straighten my hair until December but I bought a babyliss overhead dryer and a chi...  but I have a feeling that I'm just gonna want to wet my hair again and stick it in a bun. I love my little curlies...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Smiley79 said:


> That's great LaFemme!!! Congrats.  Well my issue was a little bit of everything:
> 1) It didn't go well with my face- You look at these beautiful naturals (regarless of texture) on You Tube with big curly ringlets or full bold afros or whatever and you hope that progressively that will be you.  GIRLLLLLL, I was dedicated to my regimen and got great growth and hair health results, but the LOOK of my hair was just not flattering.  True, perhaps I didn't know what I was doing but that was then.
> 2)  I was shocked that Natural Hair Salons (in my area atleast) charge more money that the regular salons, lol!!! So I found myself just weaving and wiggin' it out and not really enjoying my own hair.  (The weaves can last me a couple months for the same cost as the natural styles that would last a couple weeks)
> 3) I just didn't plan things out...I had overexpectations thinking going natural was this effortless, low maintenance, quick transition that would result in this gorgeous head of hair and I slowly realized that it was just as much work as maintaining relaxed hair, if not more.
> 
> So, that's about it in a nutshell.  I look a whole lot better with relaxed hair but I like the idea of eventually being chemical free.



Yeah I understand. Certain hairstyles and lengths dont go well with my face. Depending on your reasons for going natural, you could always be a heat-styled natural if your hair can take it. But you should experiment with a variety of styles before you decide to keep it straight the majority of the time. And, maybe you look really cute with natural styles but you are uncomfortable with them for whatever reason. IDK maybe you have to dig deep to see what the reason really is behind why you think you look the best with straight hair. Also, do you wear makeup and accessories? I don't wear makeup but cute earrings and hair accessories often times makes me feel much more confident.



buddhas_mom said:


> I'm 2 1/2 months in and I'm getting a bit frustrated. I can't seem to keep my new growth moisturized. Anyone have any suggestions on how to keep it soft and moisturized?


 
Do you use cones? I'm not against any ingredients but I found that when I stop using cones, my moisture levels increased! 



indarican said:


> just decided to do some braids on my hair, no extensions though, maybe that will help.... anyone know how to keep the ends from unraveling without using rubber bands?



The only way my ends will stay without rubber bands is if my hair isn't a blunt cut. So if I recently had a trim, then they won't stay but a couple of months later they start to stay together. You could also try a heavy butter like shea butter before you try the beeswax. There are also some natural vegetable waxes ( i think thats what they're called) that you could try.


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks again LaFemme for the encouraging words.  I hope this second time around will be more successful but one thing I know is that this time I am ENJOYING my decision more rather than seeing it as a daunting task.  Let's see how it goes! I'll be relying heavily on sew-ins/braids or half wigs to get me through the beginning phases.  And even more fortunate this time around, the girl that will be doing my sew-ins will be helping me with the transition process as well by trimming and treating the hair after each take down so I can hopefully have a painless and productive progress, lol.  It's nice to know my "weaver" is a supporter of my transition,  you don't find that often; she is very happy of my decision and had a consultation with me on how the process can go. Most weavers frown upon doing natural, but she is so knowledgeable and cool about it. On my part, I will be paying special attention to protecting my edges with JBCO or Megatek along the way;  I'll keep you all posted ofcourse as part of the this thread and I'll try to keep pics also.  It's so good to be back in my thread again!!!! Yipeee!


----------



## TruMe

Miryoku said:


> Trying a ponytail roller set today... first one ever. I wasn't going to straighten my hair until December but I bought a babyliss overhead dryer and a chi...  but I have a feeling that I'm just gonna want to wet my hair again and stick it in a bun. I love my little curlies...


 
I LOVE my Babyliss overhead dryer!!!  Before, when I was straightening my hair, the Chi was THE BOMB!!!  I still use it for my daughter's hair though which gets her hair silky shiny.


----------



## Bun Mistress

So this week I learned that my hair does so much better after a henna treatment.  I did notice it so much earily on in my transition but it make a big difference in how my hair looks esp after a wet set.  It's messy and can be a total hassel but it is worth it.


----------



## dafnie

transitioning to texlaxed! currently 7 months post...  man it's a struggle when i don't moisturize lol


----------



## indarican

The only way my ends will stay without rubber bands is if my hair isn't a blunt cut. So if I recently had a trim, then they won't stay but a couple of months later they start to stay together. You could also try a heavy butter like shea butter before you try the beeswax. There are also some natural vegetable waxes ( i think thats what they're called) that you could try.[/QUOTE]

Are we talking about all natural shea butter, or the shea butter designed for hair?.. Just trying to figure it out. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

indarican said:


> The only way my ends will stay without rubber bands is if my hair isn't a blunt cut. So if I recently had a trim, then they won't stay but a couple of months later they start to stay together. You could also try a heavy butter like shea butter before you try the beeswax. There are also some natural vegetable waxes ( i think thats what they're called) that you could try.



Are we talking about all natural shea butter, or the shea butter designed for hair?.. Just trying to figure it out. Thanks for the advice!![/QUOTE]

Raw shea butter. Im not sure what you mean by shea butter designed for hair.


----------



## BlackDiamond21

ADVICE PLS - 

I am some weeks post relaxer and I cannot help but want to know what my natural texture is . I remember a little bit about it from when I was a little girl and in my mind I love it. 

The more I read, the more I think my natural texture is 3c/4a/b-ish. I SO want to know right now but I was told to wait until I had at least an inch before trying to figure it out . 

Part of me who is insecure doesn't want to BC my hair because 1.)when I had pixie hair I was at least 10-15lbs lighter and 2.) if my relationship goes the way I hope, I don't want to get married with short hair and the possibility of marriage is at least 3 years off. I know hair can grow a lot in that time frame, but still... OY! 

So what did you ladies do to stop obsessing  over your natural curls and kinks? :bouncegre


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Well ladies, I'm still holding on.  Enjoying the feel of my newgrowth.  I may be straightening tonight though.  I found a product today at the BSS and researched it.  I may use it tonight.  I even started a thread on it so I wouldn't hijack this one.  Check it out, and if any of you have had experience with the product, please share your experiences.


----------



## KurlyNinja

TruMe said:


> I LOVE my Babyliss overhead dryer!!!  Before, when I was straightening my hair, the Chi was THE BOMB!!!  I still use it for my daughter's hair though which gets her hair silky shiny.


 
My hair turned out nice. I was able to straighten my hair with one pass! It looks liked I got a touch up. The last time a flat iron touched my head was in February. As much as I cannot wait to be a natural, I love the fact that my hair is all one texture now and I don't have to worry about detangling. atleast until I decide to wash it..


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Miryoku said:


> My hair turned out nice. I was able to straighten my hair with one pass! It looks liked I got a touch up. The last time a flat iron touched my head was in February. As much as I cannot wait to be a natural, I love the fact that my hair is all one texture now and I don't have to worry about detangling. atleast until I decide to wash it..


 
Yes, it really helps! It's been 9 days since I washed my hair, and even though I have it up, the last thing I want to do is wash it again and deal with the detangling.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Checking in @ 67 weeks post. Nothing interesting going on here. I bun most of the time and blowdry once every two weeks. I don't think I'll trim any more relaxed ends until the end of the year. 

Welcome back to the light, Smiley, lol


----------



## miss cosmic

hi all! 12 weeks post over here, so far I'm coping via bantu knots, knot-outs, flat twists and whole head baggying every night.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

bumping


----------



## Daeuiel

I decided to transition because I'm tired of having thin hair from relaxing. I won't be BC'ing because I'm not terribly fond of short hair, and my boyfriend absolutely hates it. No reason to cut it. Now that I know how to properly maintain my hair, thanks to all the helpful and knowledgeable women on this site, I can minimize breakage until I'm ready to cut. I can't wait to see my natural texture and have healthy hair. I know that if you take care of it, relaxed hair can be healthy too, but I want my thick natural hair back.  I'm 8 weeks post, and I like the curl pattern that is slowly emerging from my long suffering scalp. It's too bad we can't attach files because I'd put a picture, guess I'll wait till I have a little more to show


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 1 year and 1 month post relaxer.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm officially in at 5 weeks post relaxer. I'm shooting for at least a year, hopefully longer so I can bun when I BC.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAY! Good luck DDTexlaxed. Be sure to come in here often if you ever feel like BCing or relaxing or if you're having trouble during your transition!


----------



## monicao

Just started my journey about 10 weeks ago.  Right now I'm having lots of breakage.  Been doing lots of reading on going natural without the BC.  I'm in!  Hang in there


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Welcome back, DDT - You can do it!


----------



## BlackDiamond21

Trying again... - 

ADVICE PLS -

I am some weeks post relaxer and I cannot help but want to know what my natural texture is . I remember a little bit about it from when I was a little girl and in my mind I love it.

The more I read, the more I think my natural texture is 3c/4a/b-ish. I SO want to know right now but I was told to wait until I had at least an inch before trying to figure it out .

Part of me who is insecure doesn't want to BC my hair because 1.)when I had pixie hair I was at least 10-15lbs lighter and 2.) if my relationship goes the way I hope, I don't want to get married with short hair and the possibility of marriage is at least 3 years off. I know hair can grow a lot in that time frame, but still... OY!

So what did you ladies do to stop obsessing over your natural curls and kinks?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

^I guess I my obsession loosened as my transitioning pressed on. While I still think about my curls/kinks, I'm busy with my job and my family duties. So, at least, I have other reasons to not obsess (I'm too busy, lol). I still get HIH syndrome and I have to force myself to stop, though. The obsession isn't as bad as it was when I began my transition.


----------



## MiWay

Checking in!  I'm 59 weeks and 2 days post relaxer!  I still can't believe I have made it this far.  Part of me is ready to BC, but part of me wants more length.  I haven't had a trim since April (I think), so it's probably about that time.  I am going to try and get another 2 inches cut off and I should be minutes from being natural by then.

I have been maintaining by flatironing every 7-10 days.  Instead of using Sabino for my flatironing, I used Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer this time, and I had some breakage and my hair doesn't feel as nice.  I'm not sure why this happened, but I won't be doing that again.  I'm sick of wearing straight styles now. Any good styles (not buns) for someone this far along in their transition?  My hair is APL.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I'll officially be 17 weeks tomorrow.  4 months wheww hooo.  

I posted results of using the Lustrasilk Hair Culture Solution over HERE


----------



## BlackDiamond21

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> ^I guess I my obsession loosened as my transitioning pressed on. While I still think about my curls/kinks, I'm busy with my job and my family duties. So, at least, I have other reasons to not obsess (I'm too busy, lol). I still get HIH syndrome and I have to force myself to stop, though. The obsession isn't as bad as it was when I began my transition.


 
I didn't mean to imply I have no life. I obsess when I am actually doing my hair. Whether it is moisturizing it or styling it, whatever. I just want to HURRY UP and grow so I can see what I got! lol So maybe time will lessen this feeling.


----------



## tricie

Hi, ladies, 

Checking in at 1 year and 5 months post! !  I can't believe it's been that long! 

Currently, my hair (at the longest part in the back) is about 1 1/2" to 2" away from APL, and the sides are about SL; the shortest area is in the crown.  I took out my micros in August to give it a break (I'm in the Braid Challenge, so a break is allowed ), and am currently wearing either Flexi-rod sets, twistouts, or (mostly) wet bunning with a phony pony. I have been slowly trimming my relaxed ends, and I have about 3" to 4" left.  I haven't decided whether or not I'm gonna trim this time with the braids out because my relaxed ends actually look ok.  

This break has allowed me to wet bun, baggy (whole head), and apply conditioning treatments (like henna), so it's going well.  I think I'm gonna henna this weekend since it's a 3 day weekend.  I haven't straightened my hair since my transition, and other than sitting under the dryer every now and then, I haven't used any direct heat, which is new for me since in my relaxed days, I Chi ironed daily!  I'm almost afraid to get it straightened, but I would like to eventually for a true length check.

I'll probably get braided up again in time for the holidays for convenience.  

Stay encouraged, ladies; if I can hang on as long as I have, you can do it, too!


----------



## Melissa-jane

Thanks ladies, thinking about transitioning again.... I usually bc but I hate short hair and I never want to be unable to bun again, so it would be the long haul technique. I had beUtiful natural hair last year up until Christmas and then I dyed it....... Big mistake had to relax it just to stop the persistent tangles. However I want to try again and take it one day at a time , if it takes five years it takes five years, let's see.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

BrooklynQueen said:


> Checking in!  I'm 59 weeks and 2 days post relaxer!  I still can't believe I have made it this far.  Part of me is ready to BC, but part of me wants more length.  I haven't had a trim since April (I think), so it's probably about that time.  I am going to try and get another 2 inches cut off and I should be minutes from being natural by then.
> 
> I have been maintaining by flatironing every 7-10 days.  Instead of using Sabino for my flatironing, I used Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer this time, and I had some breakage and my hair doesn't feel as nice.  I'm not sure why this happened, but I won't be doing that again.  I'm sick of wearing straight styles now. Any good styles (not buns) for someone this far along in their transition?  My hair is APL.


 
Have you tried braid outs or twist outs? I wish I were in your shoes so many weeks post relaxer!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Grrrrr... My hair is driving me NUTS! I can't do braids or any style that exposes my scalp to the elements (or anything else) because it gets sooooo itchy, and leaving it in a bun makes wash day a headache because of the amount of new growth. I have 3 inches of new growth in some places! I just want to take fists full of my hair and rip it out! I want to scream!

*sings to my hair* "It's just one of them daaaaayyyys that a girl goes through. When I'm angry insiiiiiide, I don't wanna take it out on you..." 

Sorry ladies. I'm going through junk food/fast food withdrawals.


----------



## dany06

Im 6 months posts. Im hoping that I will make it to at least 24 months post before Im stuck with all my natural hair. I love my natural hair but Im not ready to deal with all of it just yet. I want enough length to place it in a comfortable ponytail while curly before Im fully natural. I still want the option of being lazy to be available. 

Right now Im  just trying to find ways of creating ease with my hair. I find that only two things work so far,  which are BKT and keeping my hair straight. With a BKT my new growth doesn't seem to shrink up or get tangled while my hair is dry. I think this will definitely be a staple. Also, keeping my non bkted hair straight just makes doing my hair so much easier. My hair never feels dry and I can easily comb out shed hair prior to  shampooing. All I do now days is wrap my hair during the week and cleanse and style my hair on the weekends. Dont think that I haven't tried other alternatives. No heat curled styles, bunning, low heat and  even the highly acclaimed Pink Skate's tension method just dont work for me right now. 

What Im doing now will transfer over when Im natural. I do plan to wear my natural hair straight quite often. In fact, I wont be wearing any style in which my natural hair is not stretched. There will be braid outs, twist outs, twist/braid n curls, flexi rod sets, bantu knots and whatever other  stretched style are out there. I want to prevent and avoid ssks as much as possible. I've seen my natural hair 3 times now-- once when I was little and the other two in the past 3 years. So Im in no hurry to see it in its fully glory. 

I really like what Im doing now. With my hair woes out of the way, I can now focus on other things.


----------



## indarican

I have had my hair in a donut bun with the hump in the front for about a week now, it was a good protective style, but i feel like my inner new growth is not getting anytype of moisture. I just washed it this morning and let it dry a little. Hopefully i will get to get a style that allows me to access the center of my head. Sigh.... so difficult.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Ladies, I've come to say goodbye to this thread...I don't think I'm ready for transitioning. I will be relaxing (or maybe heat training), in November. I will miss you all!  

I will continue with my no heat and hiding my hair, so if you're in those threads, I will see you in that neck of the woods!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

New beginnings, I promise you I am not following you.


I was coming in here to bid you all a farewell too.  

I plan to relax.  I'm not sure when, but I'm not in any particular rush to relax or not.  I just know that for me and my hair,  I'll fare much better continuing to relax and maintain healthy hair.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

HeChangedMyName said:


> New beginnings, I promise you I am not following you.
> 
> 
> I was coming in here to bid you all a farewell too.
> 
> I plan to relax.  I'm not sure when, but I'm not in any particular rush to relax or not.  I just know that for me and my hair,  I'll fare much better continuing to relax and maintain healthy hair.


 
I don't believe you! Just kidding! 

I decided November because that's when I'm going to see my family again. I want to wear my hair down in December for the holidays.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Just saw my siggy, I'm 19 months post!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, I've come to say goodbye to this thread...I don't think I'm ready for transitioning. I will be relaxing (or maybe heat training), in November. I will miss you all!
> 
> I will continue with my no heat and hiding my hair, so if you're in those threads, I will see you in that neck of the woods!


 noooooo don't leave us! Jk but how much have you thought about this? Last night you seemed really frustrated that you haven't found a good simple routine or remedied your itchy scalp. Maybe I can help? I just don't want you to give in out of frustration!


----------



## MiWay

I BC'd today, so I'm moving on to the newly natural thread.  Thanks for all of the good info ladies, and I hope to see you on the other side real soon!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I've gone back to bunning. I think I will bun for the rest of the year. I need to retain these 2 inches in the next 4 months! I've also gone back to co-washing 3 times a week. Loving it so far!


----------



## miss cosmic

14 weeks now. 
cant wait to say things like '2 years post relaxer'


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

This thread sure has been dead lately! What's going on ladies? How's the hair? And miss comic you'll be saying that before you know it. I used to feel that way too and now I'll be saying that I'm 10 months post in a couple of weeks. This time has gone by so fast.


----------



## NikkiQ

I've decided recently to transition for 18-24 months. I hope that my NG will be at least SL by then...HOPEFULLY!


----------



## fattyfatfat

this is week 26 of my transitioning without a BC.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I have been feeling blah lately  Time to up my bunning game.  Going to continue to blow dry thur the winter.  FI peeps if you re considering glycering but you use heat try universal styling cream by Aveda.  First heard of it years ago from Pinkskates.  I started using it a few months ago.  Love it!


----------



## Bun Mistress

NikkiQ said:


> I've decided recently to transition for 18-24 months. I hope that my NG will be at least SL by then...HOPEFULLY!


 
You will be, just be patient


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^patience is most def the key in these long term transitions lol


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i haven't really posted in this thread except once i think. i dont plan on bc anytime soon, atleast not until my natural hair is apl, so who knows, maybe another 2-3 years. lol. ive been soo frustrated with my hair lately. i decided to braid it up.  as of now, the plan is to keep braids in for 6 weeks, deep condition/shampoo weekly for 2 weeks, and continue this cycle until feb.  by then im hoping to see some progress.


----------



## indarican

Ladies i definetly need some guidance and some support. I recently co washed my hair with a vo5 conditioner, i rinsed it out but not the best then i wet bunned. For the past two days my hair has been falling out, it feels like when you burn your hair to get rid of it (some people burn thier hair instead of throwing it in the garbage) I dont know what to do, and to top it off my hair is so matted i cant even finger comb it. I dont know what to do. I dont think i have ever seen my hair fall out like this or feel this bad ever. I tried to do a deep conditioner and it help a little but not much. Im scared if i do a protien that my hair will become more rough and just pop off more than it has in the past 2 days. Please help!!!!


----------



## growingbrown

6 months post TOODAYYY!!!


----------



## MsWowFactor

I am sorry that this happened to your.   When I noticed that my hair was shedding a lot last year I used Loreal Hair Fixer and it stopped the shedding.  I have been experiencing some shedding and dryness recently however I just did the Henna Gloss treatment yesterday and deep conditioned after and my hair felt great.  Moisturized and way less shedding.


----------



## MsWowFactor

Hi Ladies, 

Do you think you would get better hair growth if you bc'd?  I am seeing all of this beautiful growth from women who bc'd and i feel like i should have more progress by now.  i just think my hair would be more healthy.  I need support.  I really dont want to bc...we will see how things go with my new regimen. Im Focused Man!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

No your hair is going to grow at the same rate regardless of if it has the relaxed ends attached or not. I actually think I will retain better as well because my natural hair is sort of protected by the relaxed hair so if anything breaks off, the relaxed hair is what is breaking. If your hair is not too hard to manage and you dont have severe breakage then I think you should continue to transition since you don't want to BC. But you have been transitioning for a while so you should have a good amount of growth by now. How many inches of natural hair do you have?


----------



## NikkiQ

Femme beat me to it


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> Femme beat me to it


 no homo you know what it is lol


----------



## NikkiQ

LMAO! yeah yeah i know


----------



## MsWowFactor

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> No your hair is going to grow at the same rate regardless of if it has the relaxed ends attached or not. I actually think I will retain better as well because my natural hair is sort of protected by the relaxed hair so if anything breaks off, the relaxed hair is what is breaking. If your hair is not too hard to manage and you dont have severe breakage then I think you should continue to transition since you don't want to BC. But you have been transitioning for a while so you should have a good amount of growth by now. How many inches of natural hair do you have?



I think I have about 4-5 inches of ng.  Im not sure I havnt meausured.  I was trying to find out  yesterday after i washed my hair so i would know where i would be if i decided to bc but i couldnt tell. It all blended together and I couldnt tell where the relaxed ends started.  I could only see the difference in texture on about the bottom three inches of relaxed hair.


----------



## Glamorous_chic

indarican said:


> Ladies i definetly need some guidance and some support. I recently co washed my hair with a vo5 conditioner, i rinsed it out but not the best then i wet bunned. For the past two days my hair has been falling out, it feels like when you burn your hair to get rid of it (some people burn thier hair instead of throwing it in the garbage) I dont know what to do, and to top it off my hair is so matted i cant even finger comb it. I dont know what to do. I dont think i have ever seen my hair fall out like this or feel this bad ever. I tried to do a deep conditioner and it help a little but not much. Im scared if i do a protien that my hair will become more rough and just pop off more than it has in the past 2 days. Please help!!!!


 
i dont really have any advice, but i had a similar situation 2 weeks ago.  i'd washed my hair with mizani thermasmooth, intending to rollerset my hair, but instead decided to air dry it.  i'd apply ntm triple therapy hair mask as my deep conditioner, and my was soo rough and dry.  i'd never felt my hair like that before.  i learned last year that my hair is extreamly protein sensative so i have to avoid any and all protein. it took a cowash then a clarifying shampoo and deep condition to get it back soft.


----------



## Yoshi3329

Did I tell ya'll I'm 9 months post this September?

...

Well I am 

Go me!


----------



## NikkiQ

Go Yoshi!


----------



## indarican

7 long hard weeks post. Im holding on but this is hard yall


----------



## ChristmasCarol

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> This thread sure has been dead lately! What's going on ladies? How's the hair? And miss comic you'll be saying that before you know it. I used to feel that way too and now I'll be saying that I'm 10 months post in a couple of weeks. This time has gone by so fast.



I'm starting to get really bored w/my hair, so for now, I'm just ignoring it. Well, I still co-wash 4x/wk, but other than that, blah. I ordered some Flexi 8s this morning. When they arrive, maybe I'll get a little excited about doing something with my hair...

I'll be 68 weeks (around 16 months) on Friday. Only about 62 more weeks to go, lol.


----------



## KnottyGurl

Well, I made it to 19 weeks. I'll be 20 weeks post next Tuesday. It getting easier to deal with now. Unlike the first time I transitioned, I wash my hair once every week or two, keep it oiled/moisturized, bun or flexicurl it and leave it alone. That's been working out great.  I'm transitioning for at least 18 months before I start snipping at it slowly until I'm 24 months with the final cut.


----------



## TruMe

Just checking in, I am happy to say that I am enjoying my HJH to it's fullest.  I am soooo anxious for it to grow so that I can my hair down without having to twist it (as right now I would look like a mushroom head).  After stopping my kamikaze photo taking of my hair 2 months ago, I decided it was time for a photo once again.  To my amazement, my hair has grown A LOT!!  Check it out.  First one was in June, second one was at the end of August.


----------



## caligirl2385

TruMe said:


> Just checking in, I am happy to say that I am enjoying my HJH to it's fullest.  I am soooo anxious for it to grow so that I can my hair down without having to twist it (as right now I would look like a mushroom head).  After stopping my kamikaze photo taking of my hair 2 months ago, I decided it was time for a photo once again.  To my amazement, my hair has grown A LOT!!  Check it out.  First one was in June, second one was at the end of August.



WHOA MAMMA! your hair is growing fast


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

TruMe said:


> Just checking in, I am happy to say that I am enjoying my HJH to it's fullest.  I am soooo anxious for it to grow so that I can my hair down without having to twist it (as right now I would look like a mushroom head).  After stopping my kamikaze photo taking of my hair 2 months ago, I decided it was time for a photo once again.  To my amazement, my hair has grown A LOT!!  Check it out.  First one was in June, second one was at the end of August.


 

WOW you have ALOT of growth I am SO JEALOUS!


----------



## TruMe

Thanks ladies!


----------



## indarican

TruMe said:


> Just checking in, I am happy to say that I am enjoying my HJH to it's fullest.  I am soooo anxious for it to grow so that I can my hair down without having to twist it (as right now I would look like a mushroom head).  After stopping my kamikaze photo taking of my hair 2 months ago, I decided it was time for a photo once again.  To my amazement, my hair has grown A LOT!!  Check it out.  First one was in June, second one was at the end of August.


 So jealous of all your growth right now!!! are you using any aids, any special diet??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

MsWowFactor said:


> I think I have about 4-5 inches of ng.  Im not sure I havnt meausured.  I was trying to find out  yesterday after i washed my hair so i would know where i would be if i decided to bc but i couldnt tell. It all blended together and I couldnt tell where the relaxed ends started.  I could only see the difference in texture on about the bottom three inches of relaxed hair.


 
Oh ok well however fast your hair is growing now is just gonna be your growth rate after you BC. To maximize your growth rate, make sure to exercise and have a good diet that includes essential vitamins and minerals, protein, etc. You could also try growth aids if you're worried about your hair growing slowly but they don't work for me at all. If there's not much of a difference in texture, how about just cut off the last 3 inches if you dont like how they look.




sipp100 said:


> I'm starting to get really bored w/my hair, so for now, I'm just ignoring it. Well, I still co-wash 4x/wk, but other than that, blah. I ordered some Flexi 8s this morning. When they arrive, maybe I'll get a little excited about doing something with my hair...
> 
> I'll be 68 weeks (around 16 months) on Friday. Only about 62 more weeks to go, lol.



I feel you. I had gotten bored with my hair too but I bought some phony ponies and started wearing diff styles so now I'm loving my hair again!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Hi Everyone 

Just checking in a day shy of 23 weeks. I got my hair braided a week ago and I intend to keep my hair braided until around the first/second week of December. With classes starting this week I needed a break from my hair. I need as little distractions as possible 

I plan to keep everything fresh by re-braiding my braids one by one as they start looking messy. Which will probably be sooner than later especially since my Ng decided to become bone straight and blend with my relaxed hair despite me washing and letting it air dry the day of erplexed

HHJ everyone!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

MsWowFactor said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Do you think you would get better hair growth if you bc'd?  I am seeing all of this beautiful growth from women who bc'd and i feel like i should have more progress by now.  i just think my hair would be more healthy.  I need support.  I really dont want to bc...we will see how things go with my new regimen. Im Focused Man!


 

How many weeks post are you? I plan to BC if I have multiple problems transitioning. I believe my hair will grow faster without being manipulated daily. I'm transitioning to have some hair to play with when I BC.


----------



## indarican

Did my first flatiron while transitioning.. It feels nice. But let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## indarican

So the flat ironing did well... Not as soft as I would like, little heavy. But it will get me through the week.


----------



## gymfreak336

I'll be about 8.5-9 months post at the end of this month. No problems so far. It's been easy. I wash, condition, blow dry, and flat iron once a week and that is it.


----------



## MsWowFactor

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Oh ok well however fast your hair is growing now is just gonna be your growth rate after you BC. To maximize your growth rate, make sure to exercise and have a good diet that includes essential vitamins and minerals, protein, etc. You could also try growth aids if you're worried about your hair growing slowly but they don't work for me at all. If there's not much of a difference in texture, how about just cut off the last 3 inches if you dont like how they look.



Yea, the growth aids really didnt do to much for me either.  The best thing for me was hiding my hair and applying little to no heat. I will give it a few months then decide.  My hair is doing pretty good right now.  We will see  I will probably only cut an inch or two at a time.... if I decide to do that. 



DDTexlaxed said:


> How many weeks post are you? I plan to BC if I have multiple problems transitioning. I believe my hair will grow faster without being manipulated daily. I'm transitioning to have some hair to play with when I BC.



I have been transitioning since the beginning of June 2009.   Im not sure how many weeks, I stopped counting.  I agree with the low manipulation. Do you have a date in mind for when you want to BC?


----------



## Bjules2010

How you did it? did you cover your hair with extentions?


----------



## Bjules2010

sipp100 said:


> I'm starting to get really bored w/my hair, so for now, I'm just ignoring it. Well, I still co-wash 4x/wk, but other than that, blah. I ordered some Flexi 8s this morning. When they arrive, maybe I'll get a little excited about doing something with my hair...
> 
> I'll be 68 weeks (around 16 months) on Friday. Only about 62 more weeks to go, lol.


 
What's the best way to remove the relaxer? do you need to cover your hair with extentions?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Bjules2010 said:


> What's the best way to remove the relaxer? do you need to cover your hair with extentions?


 
Not exactly sure what you're asking, Bjules. You can't remove relaxer - you have to grow it out - the theme of this thread. 

I've never used extensions, weaves or wigs. I like to comb through my hair every other day when I co-wash. I also wear my hair exactly the same ways I wore it when I was relaxed. I find it easier to transition by not making it a "chore", lol. Some people do get extensions when they transition, but I've never seen anyone grow thick, long hair quickly that way. Extensions seem to do more harm than good, IMO.


----------



## fattyfatfat

this coming week is 27wks without a relaxer for me.


----------



## Yoshi3329

I'm in my 9th month of transitioning... (37 weeks). 

Seriously itching to BC at the end of the year, but will I have enough hair for a puff? That's the only question that's stopping me from BC'ing at the end of the year. At the same time I'm like, well I have enough to braid so why not?

Decisions, decisions.

ETA: Just realized I'm more than half the way though, just three more months until the one year mark.


----------



## Imani

I can't decide if I want to get another set of kinky twists or not.  My stylist seems opposed to it. I think she doesn't realize that I am not that person who doesn't take care of their hair in braids, I will shampoo, steam conditioner, moisturize daily, take down carefully,etc. Decisions, decisions.  I do know I want to take a break from heat styling for a while, I barely have any relaxed hair left, and its time for me to get serious if I want APL by the end of next year.  

Maybe I will just do half wigs instead? I just ordered some natural textured half wigs as well as some hair and tools to make my own. I was really looking forward to that break with the kinky twist tho.


----------



## Imani

...Deleted... Double post.  Seems like the server is acting up or something.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I will be 23 months post in 2 weeks! Its getting easier and easier. I noticed some shorter hairs around my hair line and Im not sure if thats from wigging it or from pulling my puffs back with the knee-hi and putting the elastic headband on the front too often...but I am going to take a break from puffs, I may bun but I will use the scarf method to smooth my hair in the front rather than using the elastic headband...Im going to try flexi rod sets, bantu knot outs, and twist/braid and curls for the next month until I get my install in October....

I think Im going to just go for it and cut off all my relaxed ends May 2011...that will be 30 months post...my relaxed hair isnt as annoying to me as it was 7 months ago when I first started working with my hair...but it does need to go lol


----------



## dr.j

Just checking in.  Almost 15 months post.  Trying to make it to June 2011 (24 months post).  I don't post often but reading everyone else's posts keeps me encouraged!  Thanks!


----------



## indarican

Yea flat ironing lasted about a day and a half, wish i knew how to keep it from reverting...humph.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey you guys!!

I'm gonna be 18 weeks post tomorrow.....currently have my hair straightened...i flat ironed on Thursday....i'm getting reeeeeeaaallll close to perfect in my flat ironing

I cannot believe i'm this far along without a relaxer!!!:woohoo:


----------



## indarican

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey you guys!!
> 
> I'm gonna be 18 weeks post tomorrow.....currently have my hair straightened...i flat ironed on Thursday....i'm getting reeeeeeaaallll close to perfect in my flat ironing
> 
> I cannot believe i'm this far along without a relaxer!!!:woohoo:



how do you keep it from reverting? because mine was poofing up after a couple of hours.


----------



## SmilingElephant

indarican said:


> how do you keep it from reverting? because mine was poofing up after a couple of hours.



My secret is:

Shampoo and deep condition and put only my heat protectant serum in....after i flat iron my hair i only put jojoba oil on my hair....if my ends feel kinda dry i put i dime size amount and put it on my ends only and seal with jojoba oil....and i only use a dime size amount at a time.

I wrap my hair (the regular way) at nite and tie my scarf (well in my case...my prettywrap) on real tight.

If i put any moisturizer on my hair (well..near the roots) while i'm trying to wear it straight....it will poof up and revert. Oil keeps moisture out.


----------



## indarican

SmilingElephant said:


> My secret is:
> 
> Shampoo and deep condition and put only my heat protectant serum in....after i flat iron my hair i only put jojoba oil on my hair....if my ends feel kinda dry i put i dime size amount and put it on my ends only and seal with jojoba oil....and i only use a dime size amount at a time.
> 
> I wrap my hair (the regular way) at nite and tie my scarf (well in my case...my prettywrap) on real tight.
> 
> If i put any moisturizer on my hair (well..near the roots) while i'm trying to wear it straight....it will poof up and revert. Oil keeps moisture out.


 Thank you i will try that, i did use the moisturizer on my whole head... how often do you flat iron?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hello ladies!! I am 16 months post today! Two more months to go!


----------



## SmilingElephant

indarican said:


> Thank you i will try that, i did use the moisturizer on my whole head... how often do you flat iron?



I only flat iron my hair maybe once or twice out of the month.


----------



## indarican

SmilingElephant said:


> I only flat iron my hair maybe once or twice out of the month.



Ok, sorry for all of the questions, but when you do flat iron how long does it usually last and what do you use to keep it up?


----------



## growingbrown

27 weeks post and hanging in there. This weekend I did a oil treatment on dry hair.  The oil consisted of amla oil, bjco, jojoba oil, and maka oil. All I can say is wow! It left my hair really moisturized! I wash with amla shakakai and maka powder, I also did a 2 minute aprohgee (sp) treatment. My hair felt so good and moisturized. I think I can make it through this transition..... I just need to put my flat irons down!


----------



## BlackDiamond21

For those looking, I just completed posting on the Hair Exchange a few wigs for sale. Also some weaving and braiding hair.


----------



## TruMe

OMG OMG OMG!!!  I have to tell everyone that I got a boost of encouragement to continue on with my HHJ.  As I was washing my hands in the restrooms at my office, I noticed this lady was just staring at me.  When I looked back at her, she said "Is that natural?  Your hair?"  I said "Yes."  She said, "It looks amazing.  You look like you spent hours at a salon getting a perm to get it to look like that.  You are blessed."  (She wasn't african american, hence the perm comment for a curl.  LOL!).  This was really needed.  I have been in the dumps about my hair lately simply because I feel I am at that half way mark.  Shiny, curly hair at the top; dry, limp hair at the bottom.  But, I am revived once again!!!  Keep it going!!!


----------



## Jewell

I'm 55 weeks or 13.75 mos post.  Next week will be 14 mos.  Never thought I'd make it this far!  Just keeping manipulation to a minimum, been itching to BC, but my natural hair is shorter in some areas than I'd like.  Don't want to have a mullet  (shorter in front, longer in back). lol so I will keep trucking til the 24-36 month mark _*at least*_.


----------



## Imani

I'm sitting here thinking about the fact that I've been on this forum since 06 and STILL haven't found a conditioner that wows my hair. Back when I first joined I was always trying new conditioners and they all mostly made my hair crispy. Now I just kinda use what I have and make it work.  I think I'm going to go on a quest again to find a conditioner that actually does make my hair soft and moist, esp now that there are more natural products out.


----------



## fattyfatfat

28 weeks post as of today.


----------



## KurlyNinja

6 months post! I think I really will be ready to cut my hair in another year or so. By then natural hair should be close to or grazing APL so I'll have something to work with.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Checking in.  15 months post today!


----------



## Smiley79

Just checking in y'all.  I moved and don't/won't have internet access for another week at the most (hopefully).  So I'm checking in with a quick hello from work, lol.  As far as the transitioning, I'm getting braids this weekend to help me stay on track with my decision this time around.  (I'll try and post pics). Also, I'm going to order another bottle of BeeMine...I was satisfied with the results and the bottle lasted me quite a while.  My edges have been a little busted lately, so I'll be babysitting those as well with some JBCO and MegaTek...it worked wonders the last time I went through this.  Oh well, that's all for now. Happy Hair Growth Ladies!!!


----------



## indarican

well i am happy to announce that my horrible fight with breakage seems to be coming to a stand still and also to say that my hair and cholestorol are complete enemies. Looking for a good Moisturizing DC thats not full of cones. any suggestions?


----------



## Bublin

ALMOST 14 MONTHS POST.....and still not ready to BC.  The hair at the front of my head grows so slowly it is seriously getting me down.  
I also have breakage issues there too no matter what i do.  This means my hairstyles never look sleek/polished - just fuzzy around the egdes - lol.
I'm going to back to my half wigs.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at 1 year and 3 weeks post.  One year to go.


----------



## Smiley79

Congrats ST!!!!


----------



## Scasey

27 weeks and 5 days!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

18 weeks, Ladies!!!

I'm beyond my usual stretching period. I'm definitely feeling like a bona-fide transitioner, whoo-hoo.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

^ congrats! I felt like a real transitioner when I passed 4 weeks 

Imani- Which conditioners have you tried?

Bublin- I feel your pain! The hair from my ears to about 1.5 inch in grows EXTRA SLOW. . .

Ohh and 25 weeks checking in 
I've been in braids for almost a month now and I plan to keep these in until December-ish, since I'll re-braid them when needed.


----------



## Smiley79

Wow, y'all are doing so good.  I can't wait to get to 3 months and start to feel like I'm really shakin' somethin'! lol.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hello ladies i am goin on 72 weeks, on tuesday and I will bc'ing around the middle of november. I cant wait...well i can, ive waited this long...but i need to get my flatironing skills up, or should i say my blowdrying skills. 

I blowdried my hair and i started to get the hang of it. I divided into small sections, i added some heat protectant, and i first started to use a medium tooth comb but i felt like i was ripping my brains out. so i used a paddlebrush and it did help remove the kinks which were mostly at the demarcation line...im thinking that its scab hair because the rest of my hair, whether it be natural or relaxed would detangle fine. and it is coarse unlike the rest of my hair.

is there any other advice anyone has for blowdrying on transitioning hair? granted i will probably do it one more time before november, but it would be nice to here others input on improving my situation. thanks and HHG


----------



## NikkiQ

Checking in at 22 weeks today on my birthday!!!! I'm very pleased with how much growth I have right now. Even my ends look thicker and healthier. Good thing since I don't plan on BCing for a while


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^happy birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol what are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ZkittyKurls and @LaFemmeNaturelle

I'll be celebrating the whole weekend with a new wig every day  Dinner tonight with my SO and best friends, pool party/BBQ tomorrow and football game Sunday


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin

Just checking in (it's been a while). I'm 10 months post today!!! I never thought I could make it past 8 weeks! I have been tempted to relax lately, so I had to come back here for a reality check! Also, my hair is APL for the first time ever! Woo-hoo!!! Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## gvin89

So I'm about 29 weeks post...can't believe it's been this long.  It wasn't hard because I wore braids all summer.  I'll be taking this last set out next week and just protective styling for awhile.  I want to learn how to care for my hair without the braids, but I will get another set of braids late November-early December.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ZkittyKurls 

We're transitioning twins! I'm at 71 weeks as of last Friday. I plan on transitioning for 130 weeks (2 1/2 years), how about you? Sorry if you already answered up-thread, I can be a lil' special, sometimes.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Oops, double post.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Checkin in, I'm having no urges to chop. Wearing my hair in a bun every day and changing the part and position around weekly to prevent boredom. Will start adding toys when I stop being lazy but buns are so easy. I just get up in the morning, brush and gooooo. 5 minutes tops!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I had my first urge to chop last night! Whew, boy. It was difficult, lol. But, I persevered and let the urge slide.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im 29 weeks post and so far so good! Last week I wore a french braid and that was good for me...it helped me to keep my hands out of my hair!


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm 15 months post as of yesterday! I am sooooo tired of buns though and I'm not in financial shape to get a new wig or half-wig so I guess I have to roll with it. I don't do twistouts much anymore because the relaxed hair seems to tangle more lately. Other than being bored with my hair right now, I feel like I can keep going. I'm not "planning" to chop until at least May but we'll see.


----------



## jerseygurl

Finally got senegalese twists, hopefully it'll stay in till november.

How are y'all doing your buns, mine look as though a bomb exploded up and thru it lol


----------



## fivetimestwo

jerseygurl said:


> Finally got senegalese twists, hopefully it'll stay in till november.
> 
> How are y'all doing your buns, mine look as though a bomb exploded up and thru it lol



Same here! I caught a glimpse of my hair in the mirror earlier today and was like ...I'm trying to hang in there but I don't like looking a H.A.M.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So I've decided that I'm not going to transition past July 2011. July will make 20 months post but I will chop anywhere between May and July. I don't want to have to deal with the two textures when I start med school in August and I'd like to already have styling options before I start as well. So yeah, it makes sense to me and I'm looking forward to next Spring already!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

curvycurly78 said:


> Same here! I caught a glimpse of my hair in the mirror earlier today and was like ...I'm trying to hang in there but I don't like looking a H.A.M.


 
I barely had enough to put in a bun when I did my last cut.. I am co-washing and DC and then I add Kimmaystube leave in and I add that after I detangle and I am carefully pulling my hair back and I also put some Eco-styler gel and aloe vera gel to help slick my hair down and I tie it up.. My hair is damp.  Kimmaytube leave in has really help with my fizzy parts at the top of my head.


----------



## Daeuiel

Man, the heck with bunning. I'm gonna keep my hair in braids and twists until a year since my last relaxer, do a length check, then right back to the braids and twists. I don't have to worry about the 2 different textures, and the less I mess with it, the less breakage I'll have.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in

I'll be one year and two months post this weekend...!!! I've recently learned that my relaxed hair does NOT like frequent cowashes.  So I'll just moisturize my natural hair daily.  I'll moisturize my relaxed hair as needed.  Man, I really enjoyed cowashing.


----------



## indarican

so im a little past 2 months, and my hair is getting on my LAST NERVE!!!! i cant stand the fact that i cant straighten it well, i did a deep condition followed with a flat ironing, and my hair is a poofy mess. I dont even know what to do any more, if i leave it wet its breakoff city, if i flat iron i look a H.A.M.... ugh, i just want to relax already.


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I've decided that I'm not going to transition past July 2011. July will make 20 months post but I will chop anywhere between May and July. I don't want to have to deal with the two textures when I start med school in August and I'd like to already have styling options before I start as well. So yeah, it makes sense to me and I'm looking forward to next Spring already!


 
oh boy! Now I'm all excited too and it's not even my hair!!!


----------



## KnottyGurl

I made it to 22 weeks yesterday! Time is just ticking away. I'm already debating on whether or not to chop on 12/31/10 or in April 2011 at the one year mark. I kind of just want to be free of the relaxed ends, esp. since I work from home now. Guess I'll see how much growth I have by December. And still going strong with no heat.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Just checking in with everyone....keep it up ladies! You can do it


----------



## ZkittyKurls

sipp100 hey i think i remember you from in this thread around 60 something weeks. lol! But i remembered you said you were goin to be transtioning for awhile. but me, i am only going up to the middle of november. i believe i will have enough hair for a ponypuff, which will be a last minute style...which by the way is great because when i had shorter relaxed hair, last minute styles did not include a ponytail with an inch of hair in the ponytail holder. lmao!!!! anyways i digress, but yea i have about 6 weeks left!!! and snip snip hooray!


----------



## **SaSSy**

I'm out ladies. I BC last night, 9/29/10. I made a video of what my hair looks like now, it's on yt in my siggy


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Congrats Sassy


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Congrats, Sassy!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ZkittyKurls

Ohhhhhh Noooooo! j/k

Anyone here w/APL or longer hair already 1 yr or more into transitioning and planning to transition for another year or more????

SherylsTresses

What are your plans?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

sipp100 yep my last relaxer was the 13thof may 2009 and i will be cutting it nov 13th 2010, if i dont chicken out of course lol


----------



## lacreolegurl

sipp100 - I am. I'm currently APL and I plan to transition until June 2011 at the very least. That'll make it 2yrs for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow...you ladies trump me by a LONG shot! I got a long way to go  23 weeks for me


----------



## lacreolegurl

^^^5 months is an accomplishment!  After a while, time will FLY by.  I know I had some rough patches where the creamy crack was calling me loudly...now, I only wish I'd done this sooner.

Here are some recent pics of my new growth:



The last pic is of my new color and flatiron I had done for a wedding I attended last weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^   your hair...OMG! do you have a fotki account or something so I can stalk...uh  I mean observe your progress???


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Wow that is some GREAT growth! I can only hope! And your color is beautiful too.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Sipp...!!!

I plan to trim all relaxed ends at 2 1/2 years which should be at APL.  Otherwise, I want at least a ponytail before I do a BC.


----------



## TruMe

lacreolegurl - Beautiful hair!!!  I love the curls/waves.


----------



## tricie

sipp100 said:


> ZkittyKurls
> 
> Ohhhhhh Noooooo! j/k
> 
> Anyone here w/APL or longer hair already 1 yr or more into transitioning and planning to transition for another year or more????
> 
> SherylsTresses
> 
> What are your plans?


 
@sipp! I am almost APL (about 2" inches or so to go); I have been transitioning for a year and half and don't plan on chopping until next year.


----------



## tricie

Hi, ladies, 

Happy October! Just checking in; this month is *a year and half *transitioning!  I'm in the braid challenge, and took them out about a month ago for my break.  The last time I had them out, it drove me insane because I always had to manipulate my hair.  This time I was prepared, and have been mainly wetting bunning (with a phony pony) or doing flexi-rods (takes a long time, but looks good), so this is a much better break than before.  

I'm _slowly_ closing in on (the longest part of my hair) APL (can't believe my hair is this long...it has never been this long ever in my life ), so I am trying my best to DC often and take care of it when I do have to manipulate it.  

Congrats to everyone on their journey (whether you BC'd or are still transitioning)!


----------



## lacreolegurl

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^   your hair...OMG! do you have a fotki account or something so I can stalk...uh  I mean observe your progress???


 
:Blush2:Thank you so much!  I'm also a regular stalker....correction: _observer_  of all the beautiful heads on here and never even thought about setting up a fotki. lol


----------



## NikkiQ

lacreolegurl well....let's think about that for a second. your hair is A-MAZING and us long term transitioners love seeing other LTTs and their progress. So what do you say??? huh?????


----------



## Bun Mistress

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I've decided that I'm not going to transition past July 2011. July will make 20 months post but I will chop anywhere between May and July. I don't want to have to deal with the two textures when I start med school in August and I'd like to already have styling options before I start as well. So yeah, it makes sense to me and I'm looking forward to next Spring already!


 
Congrats on Meidcal School.  I've been there, you don't want to have to worry about anything extra.  I think you will ahve a nice head of hair at 20 months post


----------



## lacreolegurl

NikkiQ  It would be *the* most boring fotki known to woman...
"Here I am with a wet-bun."  "Here I am sporting a high bun."  "Here I am with a low bun."  Boooo.  
And Ms. NikkiQ - Just 'cuz I don't post...don't think I haven't noticed that you haven't given us any progress picserplexed.  (Unless, I missed them and in that case, I'll need a link.)


----------



## NikkiQ

since I'm in the HYH challenge, I can't post any progress pics. But I did post some NG shots in the sulfur challeneg thread. They aren't the greatest so I don't brag about them  I'm currently in braids so when I take these down, I'll make either my bestie or my SO take a few for me.


----------



## ladysaraii

I'm 16 months post and this may sound wierd but it feels like I'm just now starting to notice my natural hair.  I can easily see it when i pull it up and in the past month, detanlging became a bit more difficult.

It still only takes me a few minutes, but I need to do it in the shower w/ A LOT of water.

My friend says she thinks that I'm probably 4a/3c, so we'll see how it looks when I finally cut.  I know I can make it to the 2 year mark.  After that, we'll play it by ear.

Glad to see everyone doing well/


----------



## jerseygurl

Lacreole your hair is beautiful. I'm just glad my hair is in braids cos I was losing hair every wash day. I can't believe that in 2 months I'll hit 1 year post. Time flies!!!


----------



## MzV1991

Ladies...please help! I started my hair Journey in April 2010 but i was more focusing on growing my hair the relaxed way. Then i started noticing my newgrowth around June of 2010 and loved how thick my hair was growing compared to how thin my perm ends were. But it has been a mess. I dont want to chop my perm ends off but the more i try to take in all the info on the forum the more i dont know what to do with my hair. 

Basically i just washed it and my hair feels the exact same as the thing you would use to scrub plates or cups to get out a stain. Im am being so foreal right now it feels like my carpet. I mosturize..i seal...i protein treatments every 6 weeks i use wheat germ oil and castor oil twice a week..I use alto ego dc which worked magic while i was relaxed but now my hair laughs at me when i apply it. 

I really wanna stick it out and get big fluffy thick NATURAL hair but i cringe every time i touch my hair because its so rough...am i doing something wrong? do i need try something different because im really fed up and plan to weave it up next week because i cant bare looking at it and just wanna run my fingers through virgin indian silky hair instead of my own.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Hi ladies! I am checking in...I'm a relative newbie to this forum and transitioning! I am 15 weeks, almost 16 weeks post.  I have braids in (for the past 5 weeks) to hopefully get past this hump.  But I am having problems with massive scalp flaking and itching.  Any helpful hints to get rid of this problem?! I am sensitive to chemicals btw

TIA


----------



## dafnie

I'm still transitioning to texlaxed... I stretched for 6 months the first time and these are the results of my first texlax:







I'm going to do another 6 month stretch and texlax again... I've been noticing that the last inch of my hair is thinner than I would like it to be.  Guess I'll be trimming soon enough... Overall... my hair is growing and I am enjoying my texlaxed texture.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

dafnie said:


> I'm still transitioning to texlaxed... I stretched for 6 months the first time and these are the results of my first texlax:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do another 6 month stretch and texlax again... I've been noticing that the last inch of my hair is thinner than I would like it to be.  Guess I'll be trimming soon enough... Overall... my hair is growing and I am enjoying my texlaxed texture.


 
I believe this thread is for those transitioning to natural. Maybe you can get more support in a texlexing thead.


----------



## indarican

ok ladies, im having some serious problems, my relaxed hair is not cooperating and i think im going to relax. It seems like the minute my natural hair hits water its all good, but my relaxed hair dreads up. I detangle before i wet it, i only condition in sections and still its like i tied my whole head in knots. my relaxed hair like protien and my new growth like moisture, any deep conditioners that are good for both.
Also how would i know if i need the aphogee 2 step treatment?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

How many sections do you do? Have you tried a balanced conditioner like ORS repleneshing or Lekair cholesterol? Are you sectioning off your hair or braiding it? If you haven't tried braids, then try a few braids. I would suggest getting a spray on protein for your relaxed hair (leave in or treatment like Duotex) or try using ceramides. I wouldn't do 2 step at all. If your relaxed hair is feeling to stretchy, try the Duotex. It is a hard protein treatment but you can spray it on and not put it on your ng if you dont want to.


----------



## Daeuiel

indarican said:


> ok ladies, im having some serious problems, my relaxed hair is not cooperating and i think im going to relax. It seems like the minute my natural hair hits water its all good, but my relaxed hair dreads up. I detangle before i wet it, i only condition in sections and still its like i tied my whole head in knots. my relaxed hair like protien and my new growth like moisture, any deep conditioners that are good for both.
> Also how would i know if i need the aphogee 2 step treatment?



I had this problem too, my natural hair was like butter, the relaxed hair was a HAM  The next time I washed it I tried pre poo-ing with oils and it was much easier to detangle afterwards 
 You may still need protein for your relaxed hair to avoid breakage, but I hope you'll consider other options before you relax again, especially considering that the natural hair is manageable, it's the relaxed part that's driving us both nuts. I wish someone had talked me out of it 4 years ago!


----------



## Imani

I'm 60 wks post. I usu state it in months; wow, it sounds so long saying it in weeks! Lol.

I am on a natural products/no heat kick. So far, so good. I NEVER thought my hair could ever be this manageable without heat. It is not anywhere near as rough/tangled/unmanageable as I thought it would be with the right products/practices.


----------



## NikkiQ

lacreolegurl if you don't mind me being nosey, what's your reggie like? has it changed much as you got further into your transition?


----------



## Blessed2bless

indarican said:


> ok ladies, im having some serious problems, my relaxed hair is not cooperating and i think im going to relax. It seems like the minute my natural hair hits water its all good, but my relaxed hair dreads up. I detangle before i wet it, i only condition in sections and still its like i tied my whole head in knots. my relaxed hair like protien and my new growth like moisture, any deep conditioners that are good for both.
> Also how would i know if i need the aphogee 2 step treatment?


Here is a fail proof recipe that will co-op with both textures...
1/2 cup coconut cream in can
1/2 cup of coconut oil 
2 cups of lekair conditioner mix well and put on like a perm.
let it set in hair overnite and rinse in the morning with warm water while combing with a shower comb.
This recipe is my saving grace.
I hope it works for you too.


----------



## indarican

I may try BKT but i had such a horrible first experience i dont know about that. im just so done. ugh!!


----------



## indarican

Blessed2bless said:


> Here is a fail proof recipe that will co-op with both textures...
> 1/2 cup coconut cream in can
> 1/2 cup of coconut oil
> 2 cups of lekair conditioner mix well and put on like a perm.
> let it set in hair overnite and rinse in the morning with warm water while combing with a shower comb.
> This recipe is my saving grace.
> I hope it works for you too.



Thanks i will give this a try, my hair didnt like the lekair cholestorol by itself, maybe with added things it will be better.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Hi NikkiQ.  When I first started to be honest, I didn't really have a regimen.  I really just jumped around...it's so easy to be a product junkie on this site. As my natural hair came in, some of the things that used to work just stopped...like I used to love Cantu Shea Butter Leave In.  It helped me a lot when I first started transitioning, but now, it just tangles my hair.  My biggest struggle after I had a few inches of new growth, was keeping that line of demarcation strong.  Looking back, I wish I had weaved it up or wigged it up more to get through those months just to keep the manipulation low.

Currently, I keep it really simple and have a few staples.  I shampoo with HE Self-targeting and use Aussie Moist for conditioning (if I'm bunning, I keep some of this in my hair). Also, I use only the green top Let's Jam moisturizing gel for my edges - it's a little greasy at first, but after I take my scarf off - it's perfect. That's pretty much my daily style.  

For a light protein, I either use either the Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor or the Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray (use this for my roller sets with a little bit of the Lottabody foam).  

If I'm flat-ironing, I only do it after a rollerset now. I've stopped using the blowdryer because I felt like I was killing my hair every time I tried to work past that line of demarcation and it would end up just feeling really rough.  Before I flatiron, I'll use IC Hair Polisher Heat Protector and when I'm done spray a lil bit of Aphogee Gloss Therapy for shine. (By the way - since I roller set it - I won't follow through to the ends of my hair with my CHI - if that makes sense.)  At night, I'll put either some virgin coconut oil or Jane Carter Nourish and Shine on paying close attention to the ends and then cross wrap it with a satin scarf.  Then I cross my fingers and pray it will last a few days considering the work I put into it!

I have some products that I have use up from my junkie days...so every now and then, I'll throw something else in the mix.

HTH!


----------



## NikkiQ

lacreolegurl said:


> Hi NikkiQ.  When I first started to be honest, I didn't really have a regimen.  I really just jumped around...it's so easy to be a product junkie on this site. As my natural hair came in, some of the things that used to work just stopped...like I used to love Cantu Shea Butter Leave In.  It helped me a lot when I first started transitioning, but now, it just tangles my hair.  My biggest struggle after I had a few inches of new growth, was keeping that line of demarcation strong.  Looking back, I wish I had weaved it up or wigged it up more to get through those months just to keep the manipulation low.
> 
> Currently, I keep it really simple and have a few staples.  I shampoo with HE Self-targeting and use Aussie Moist for conditioning (if I'm bunning, I keep some of this in my hair). Also, I use only the green top Let's Jam moisturizing gel for my edges - it's a little greasy at first, but after I take my scarf off - it's perfect. That's pretty much my daily style.
> 
> For a light protein, I either use either the Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor or the Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray (use this for my roller sets with a little bit of the Lottabody foam).
> 
> If I'm flat-ironing, I only do it after a rollerset now. I've stopped using the blowdryer because I felt like I was killing my hair every time I tried to work past that line of demarcation and it would end up just feeling really rough.  Before I flatiron, I'll use IC Hair Polisher Heat Protector and when I'm done spray a lil bit of Aphogee Gloss Therapy for shine. (By the way - since I roller set it - I won't follow through to the ends of my hair with my CHI - if that makes sense.)  At night, I'll put either some virgin coconut oil or Jane Carter Nourish and Shine on paying close attention to the ends and then cross wrap it with a satin scarf.  Then I cross my fingers and pray it will last a few days considering the work I put into it!
> 
> I have some products that I have use up from my junkie days...so every now and then, I'll throw something else in the mix.
> 
> HTH!



Wow! Thanks so much!! That helps out a lot


----------



## Daeuiel

lacreolegurl thank you for your post. Even though I only have 2 inches of new growth right now, that is all useful information. I might be tired of cornrows, wigs and weaves but hearing you say you wish you'd done that more to avoid manipulation makes me feel like I'm doing something right at least.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Daeuiel said:


> lacreolegurl thank you for your post. Even though I only have 2 inches of new growth right now, that is all useful information. *I** might be tired of cornrows, wigs and weaves but hearing you say you wish you'd done that more to avoid manipulation makes me feel like I'm doing something right at least.*


 
Definitely!  There are lots of ladies on here that have had amazing growth and retention with weaves, wigs and braids.  Plus, it's always nice to get that shock of how much it's grown when you remove installs. I do believe that I caused way more breakage/damage initially trying to comb through and untangle my hair everyday. It was bad.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ITA. I have had my hair hidden for majority of the past year and seeing it in between installs and braids makes the progress that much more fullfilling. Now, I just do cornrows in a beehive under my LF wigs. I plan on doing this for the rest of the transitiong. Only problem is...wigs are addictive!! I have about 5 already and already picked out 6 more to get.


----------



## Daeuiel

lacreolegurl said:


> Definitely!  There are lots of ladies on here that have had amazing growth and retention with weaves, wigs and braids.  Plus, it's always nice to get that shock of how much it's grown when you remove installs. I do believe that I caused way more breakage/damage initially trying to comb through and untangle my hair everyday. It was bad.



I'm excited about seeing how much my hair grew, but I'm nervous about leaving the cornrows in for 6-8 weeks. My scalp feels fine, but I'm dying to comb my hair. I have severe hand in hair disease, I'm constantly poking at them, worrying they're going to magically become locs


----------



## Rapunzel*

hey ladies
i think im ready to start trimming/dusting off relaxed ends. last trim feb 2010


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Okay, I'm five months post!!! The only time I went without a relaxer longer than 3 months was during my two pregnancies. Whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

chrisanddonniesmommy...its so funny me and you seem to be thinking alike!!....i'm glad you posted/bumped these two transitioning threads so i could easily find them!!! 

But yes i am 22 weeks post today....i will be officially 5 months post on the 12th...in 6 days

Question: Does anybody in here use any of the Oyin products? How do you like em? I'm wanting to buy the Honey Hemp Conditioner and the Honey Wash


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy...its so funny me and you seem to be thinking alike!!....i'm glad you posted/bumped these two transitioning threads so i could easily find them!!!
> 
> But yes i am 22 weeks post today....i will be officially 5 months post on the 12th...in 6 days
> 
> Question: Does anybody in here use any of the Oyin products? How do you like em? I'm wanting to buy the Honey Hemp Conditioner and the Honey Wash


 
Hahaha! I hear you! 

I use the whipped pudding and I really like it. While I'll have to take a break until my budget can manage it, I'll sub with some shea butter. It's definitely worth a try.


----------



## Imani

SmilingElephant said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy...its so funny me and you seem to be thinking alike!!....i'm glad you posted/bumped these two transitioning threads so i could easily find them!!!
> 
> But yes i am 22 weeks post today....i will be officially 5 months post on the 12th...in 6 days
> 
> Question: Does anybody in here use any of the Oyin products? How do you like em? I'm wanting to buy the Honey Hemp Conditioner and the Honey Wash


 
I recently bought some Oyin products. I did not like the Honey Hemp conditioner. It felt good going on and softened my hair, but it has this sticky coated feeling (I assume bc of the honey) and did not rinse out well. So, I won't be using it again.  I have the whipped pudding, haven't used it much yet, so I can't really review it. It seems OK.  I like the burnt sugar pomade a lot. All the products smell good, but it can be kinda strong, esp if you are trying to combine them with other products.  Thats what I hate about a lot of these lines like Bee Mine, Oyin, etc.  I like the products, but I don't understand why they have to add such strong scents.  Also, my skin is sensitive and adding so much fragrance to a product can irritate my skin.


----------



## indarican

Hey ladies i just wanted to let you know that im still in it with ya!!... i BKT my hair last night and am very pleased with the results.. I combed my hair this morning with a rat tail comb and got one shed hair... ONE!! here is a link to my results from the bkt
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread502548.html#post12082770


----------



## NikkiQ

Checking in at 24 weeks today!


----------



## TruMe

Tomorrow will hit my 10 month mark.  As the months go on, it gets harder and harder to want to hold on to these relaxed ends.  I just keep imagining myself with short hair and I immediately become serious about not cutting, LOL!!!


----------



## NicBenny

indarican said:


> ok ladies, im having some serious problems, my relaxed hair is not cooperating and i think im going to relax. It seems like the minute my natural hair hits water its all good, but my relaxed hair dreads up. I detangle before i wet it, i only condition in sections and still its like i tied my whole head in knots. my relaxed hair like protien and my new growth like moisture, any deep conditioners that are good for both.
> Also how would i know if i need the aphogee 2 step treatment?


 

I'm 7 months post relaxer and one section of my hair dreaded horribly and I lost 3" in the middle while the left and right sides were 1" past BSL.  I got smart and started to use KERACARE Hydrating Detangling Shampoo ... it's awesome!!! 

It smooths out my hair instanteously and make it very easy to detangle. It's one of my fav detangling staples.  I use it before I use my moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## NicBenny

^^^^ to add to that, I had to cut my hair, see siggie pic.


----------



## dorko

i need to update my fotki...
i currently have senegalese twists

love seeing my lil curlies... i can tell there are multiple textures up in there


----------



## ladysaraii

TruMe said:


> Tomorrow will hit my 10 month mark.  As the months go on, it gets harder and harder to want to hold on to these relaxed ends.  I just keep imagining myself with short hair and I immediately become serious about not cutting, LOL!!!


 
LOL  Thats exactly how I feel


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I am sick of my hair. I don't want to wash it because I'm scared of the detangling session (havent detangled in nearly a month) but it feels yucky and needs to be washed with sulfates (haven't used those in about 2 months and its been a month since I washed with castille soap). I can't wait until June 1st gets here!

I'm supposed to wear a braidout for the game tomorrow but I don't even feel like doing that


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Wow!!! Your ticker is a countdown to the BC?!!! Man I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

ok first off hgl  I made bsb this week!!!! HHG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My longest section is now bsl!!! Whoo-hoo!!!

I have a question: my hair is fine. Will my transition be shorter than say someone with thicker hair?


----------



## ladysaraii

Washed my hair tonight and put it in braids.  i think I'm going to try the crown & glory method under my wigs and see how that works for a while

Finally got around to pre-pooing w/ my QGO mix again and detangling was sooooo much easier than it has been the past few times around


----------



## Bublin

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> My longest section is now bsl!!! Whoo-hoo!!!
> 
> I have a question: my hair is fine. Will my transition be shorter than say someone with thicker hair?


 
I too have fine hair and i'm almost 14 months post.  We just have to take extra care and may see more breakage.  Also alot of the advice does not apply to my hair so i had to find what was best for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

6 month mark is creeping up closer and closer. I'm so happy I've reached this point with no problems thus far *knock on wood*

SN: my "baby sister" BC'd last night after only transitioning for 20 weeks and it is SO FREAKIN CUTE on her!!!! She took it down really low and her little curls are just amazing. I think she's 3c/4a. I'll try to get a picture to share.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey ladies! checking in! i will be 74 weeks/17 months on wed!! one more month to go!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Bublin said:


> I too have fine hair and i'm almost 14 months post.  We just have to take extra care and may see more breakage.  Also alot of the advice does not apply to my hair so i had to find what was best for me.


 
Thanks! I figured I would have to modify it for my fine hair. Darn! You can definitely see the difference in thickness between the two textures. The natural hair is thick and the relaxed hair is thin.


----------



## NikkiQ

T-minus 11 days until I'm officially 6 months post!!! 6 months down...12-18 more to go


----------



## Jewell

Still going strong!  10 days til 15 mos post.  I never thought I'd make it this far!  Wigs are my new besties, and as a note, I'mma tell my ppl I want a new one for my b-day to keep this wonderful PS thing goin!  Doing the C&G method underneath the wigs.  I finally managed to cornrow my own hair, instead of doing Celie plaits.  I also rinse/shampoo scalp/CW every 2 wks while in my cornrows. Did that for the 1st time this week, and it worked so well that I'm adding this to my regimen indefinitely.  I can't wait to get rid of this processed hair, but I want my length first.  Doing 1" trims about once every other month.


----------



## Jewell

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ITA. I have had my hair hidden for majority of the past year and seeing it in between installs and braids makes the progress that much more fullfilling.* Now, I just do cornrows in a beehive under my LF wigs. I plan on doing this for the rest of the transitiong. Only problem is...wigs are addictive!! I have about 5 already and already picked out 6 more to get*.


 
That is the do!  I do cornrows under mine...6 in front either parted down the middle (3 on each side), or 6 going straight back in the front half, 4 larger ones in the back half.  My hair has grown so much!  I have 5 wigs as well, and have abt 8 more on my wish list that I long for!  Good thing is bday is next month, so I have an excuse to buy! lol.  They are so addictive, and I just love the way I can change my look on a whim with no damage or manipulation to my hair!  FLW/LF's I have loved so much...the full wigs don't get much play these days!  

One of these days I will purchase a full lace wig (more expensive unit) as a treat.  I make mine last, so I consider it an investment...I still have my first wig I ever bought from 5 yrs ago, and it looks very good still.  I generally rock 'rows under my wigs from Sept. to April of the next year.  I let my own hair out in the warm months due to humidity.  This method of PS has been a remarkable way to grow my hair out.  HHG!

P.S.  I WISH I could braid in a bee hive.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I wish I could braid in a beehive too. I have to get my stylist to do it for me


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in

I've been very lazy lately. Last week I just cowashed. This weekend I clarified, protein treatment and DC overnight in two braids. I moisturized with Giovanni Direct Leave-in/EVOO. I detangled with my fingers and not with a comb. I wonder how long can I go without detangling with a comb.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Chelz checkin in at almost 16 and 1/2 months post....I took some pictures of my new growth and I must say that I am in LOVEEEEEE!!!!!  I cant wait until my hair is really long, I'm on a natural high!!  But anyways, I applied Suave coconut condish to "dirty" hair as a prepoo and the pics are with the prepoo still in my hair. My hair looks superrr dark when damp/wet  P.S. Hope the pics arent too big 

Oh, and BTW, my camera SUCKS. 


*The Sides:* I think that this section is the tightest curl pattern in my hair because it is quick to curl/shrink up and actually looks much shorter than it is. This section is around NL/SL, well, it definitely comes well past my chin, stretched 









*The Front:* I think this section of my hair is the loosest...it takes it longer to curl and when it does the curl is a loose/wavy curl...I think. :scratchch The front comes to the bottom of my lips stretched.









*The Crown:* The curl pattern in this section is simlar to the front, just a little tighter. It is a wave curl I guess...








*The Back:* I used to think this section was the most loose but I guess I'm wrong, it has springy curls... It comes past my collar bones...






















Moral of my story, Relaxed ends suck!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

Chelz your curls are delish!!! 

I'm 10 months post now, my hair is twisted away and I'm happy about it. Just washed it yesterday and they are kinda looking rough.


----------



## gvin89

I washed my hair for the first time since I've come out of braids and I was scared it was going to be a disaster.  BUT to my pleasant surprise, it was very delightful.  My NG is very soft and wavy and detangling wasn't as bad as I imagined.  I'm 7 months post and looking forward to the next 5 months.  I'm taking baby steps....I'm going back into braids next week.


----------



## NikkiQ

So I'm SLOWLY creeping up on the 6 months post mark(this Saturday) and I have to say that I'm rather anxious to take my braids out this weekend. But I really planned on keeping them in until the first week of November. I mean it's only been 3 weeks! I'm having NG withdrawls or something.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

GOSH NikkiQ I sure can't wait until December! lol


----------



## NikkiQ

^^lol I can't wait to see your progress woman!!! You and that thick head of hair is gonna make me


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i'm 18 months post right now and i want to cut sooo bad.  i didnt really have the itch until now.  i'm trying to either wait until april 2011(2 years post) or dec 2011 (32 months post). detangling isnt really a problem and seems to have gotten easier. the first few months were rough, b/c when i'd wear my hair in wet buns, i'd have this weird hump at the top of my head. now it all lays down. 

i also thought my hairline had fallen out b/c i have little curly hairs but realized after i'd colored my hair in april the colored portion snapped off. the hair looks really short, but when i stretch it out, its actually pretty long down to my chin.  i  just can't wait to cut the relaxer off but im soo scared of short hair b/c i do not look good with short hair. but i can't do anything at this point besides wear ponytails or straighten it and wear it half up/down.  i had a mini-chop in may after having my apl hair snipped to above sl due to damage from color.  i might do another mini-chop in dec, then april, then dec 2011 and just be done with it. decisions decision....


----------



## NikkiQ

I know SmilingElephant made a thread about this,but I wanted to ask you ladies in here:

Have any of you guys started using products that are geared towards naturals and curls yet? And if so, how far into your transition were you when you started?


----------



## NJoy

Chelz said:


> Chelz checkin in at almost 16 and 1/2 months post....I took some pictures of my new growth and I must say that I am in LOVEEEEEE!!!!!  I cant wait until my hair is really long, I'm on a natural high!!  But anyways, I applied Suave coconut condish to "dirty" hair as a prepoo and the pics are with the prepoo still in my hair. My hair looks superrr dark when damp/wet  P.S. Hope the pics arent too big
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my camera SUCKS.
> 
> 
> *The Sides:* I think that this section is the tightest curl pattern in my hair because it is quick to curl/shrink up and actually looks much shorter than it is. This section is around NL/SL, well, it definitely comes well past my chin, stretched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Front:* I think this section of my hair is the loosest...it takes it longer to curl and when it does the curl is a loose/wavy curl...I think. :scratchch The front comes to the bottom of my lips stretched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Crown:* The curl pattern in this section is simlar to the front, just a little tighter. It is a wave curl I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Back:* I used to think this section was the most loose but I guess I'm wrong, it has springy curls... It comes past my collar bones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of my story, Relaxed ends suck!!!


 
Chelz, your hair is *WOWWEE!!!*  I'm considering transitioning and it's pics like yours that makes me want to sooo bad!  Beautiful, girlie!  Beautiful!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm SO freakin excited!!!! 26 weeks today...officially 6 months post tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## soon2bsl

I'm 16 months post today woo hoo! Had the itch bad yesterday to chop soon, but I'm not! Still going to try my best to stick with my goal of doing a 3 year transition. Even if I don't go the full 3 years, I am at least going to transition to the 2 year mark (next June) before chopping. Keep it up ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

YAYYYYYY!!!!!

*I'm 6 months post today!!!!!!*


----------



## fattyfatfat

tomorrow Ill be 33wks post.


----------



## KnottyGurl

Tuesday I'll be 6 months too! Hoping the next 6 months will be as easy as the first.     I need to update my siggy. I don't visit LHCF like I used to.


----------



## NikkiQ

A little birdie has been in my ear talking about trying out a BKT. has anyone tried it during their transition and if so, how did it work out? did it alter your curl pattern at all? I'm just nervous about that the most.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Shrinkage is driving me crazy. I know it's par for the course. But, my bsl hair looks so damn short. Also, I'm having a hard time with my braid-outs and twist-outs. My relaxed hair gets curly/wavy; but, my natural hair isn't blending well. Ugh!

Don't fret. I'm not desiring a relaxer at all. I just want to handle these two issues.


----------



## Bun Mistress

NikkiQ I just had BKT done this weekend.  I have not washed my hair yet.  I started a threat on it yesterday.


----------



## Smiley79

Checking in at 2 months. Rocking my half wigs as PS with cornrows underneath.


----------



## indarican

going back to my rollersets faithfully... still having a lot of breakage... will try hot oil treatment today.... ladies dont laugh... but how do you do a hot oil treatment???


----------



## Theresamonet

indarican said:


> going back to my rollersets faithfully... still having a lot of breakage... will try hot oil treatment today.... ladies dont laugh... *but how do you do a hot oil treatment???*


 
indarican you just oil your hair and scalp; put on a plastic cap and sit under the dryer/heat cap. Or you can heat up the oil before applying it to your head and just cover it with the cap and walk around.

HTH


----------



## indarican

Theresamonet said:


> indarican you just oil your hair and scalp; put on a plastic cap and sit under the dryer/heat cap. Or you can heat up the oil before applying it to your head and just cover it with the cap and walk around.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks should i be doing this before or after i wash my hair?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

indarican said:


> Thanks should i be doing this before or after i wash my hair?


 
Before. I think if you did it afterwards its called an oil rinse but they are both beneficial I'm sure.


----------



## indarican

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Before. I think if you did it afterwards its called an oil rinse but they are both beneficial I'm sure.


 
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## indarican

Hey ladies so i was really on the fence all week about relaxing my hair again, going from never doing your hair really to transitioning is Really REALLY HARD but yesterday for the first time during this transition i saw Ringlets!!! little 4a ringlets along my hair line and some looser ones in my crown area... I am so excited and really want to stay natural forever. Now this is my issue i need some PS's. im having loads of breakage, minimal shedding when i dont flat iron my hair. I dont want to keep using the flat iron becase im trying to baby my edges and nape which have been horrible my whole life, i have been doing rollersets but now they are looking HAM because of the new growth. My braid outs are horrible and i cant twist out. I cant wear any false hair, due to the fact that i get blisters??? dont know why but more then 12 hours with any false hair on my head and my scalp is all jacked up. soooo anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## SherylsTresses

soon2bsl said:


> I'm 16 months post today woo hoo! Had the itch bad yesterday to chop soon, but I'm not! Still going to try my best to stick with my goal of doing a 3 year transition. Even if I don't go the full 3 years, I am at least going to *transition to the 2 year mark (next June)* before chopping. Keep it up ladies!


 

I'm just two months post behind you.


----------



## bibirockz

hello everyone! after months of lurking on this website &bhm I'm finally a member this is my first post actually. quick info: I relaxed every 3 months most of my life but never did a protein treatment (well until a few weeks ago after being on my HHJ yay!) but i had tons of breakage and shedding as well and never retained length  now I'm 13 weeks post relaxer  and also retaining a lot of growth since I've been moiturizing daily which I did every 2 weeks or so. I treated my hair like no other smh. I am so tempted to big chop, but didn't grow enough balls for that yet lol. I will DEFINITELY be transitioning though, and any support at this point would be kindly appreciated!


----------



## Ijanei

Welcome bibirockz

SN: hey ladies, I am officially over my 5months post mark ...cant wait until my relaxed ends are gone. I want to do small chops but i want to keep my length


----------



## fivetimestwo

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Shrinkage is driving me crazy. I know it's par for the course. But, my bsl hair looks so damn short. Also, I'm having a hard time with my braid-outs and twist-outs. My relaxed hair gets curly/wavy; but, my natural hair isn't blending well. Ugh!
> 
> Don't fret. I'm not desiring a relaxer at all. I just want to handle these two issues.



check out the twist-n-curl on curlynikki.com that has helped a lot with blending the relaxed hair with the natural hair. It's still working for me and I'm 16 months post. HTH!


----------



## bibirockz

Ijanei thanks girl & happy HHJ


----------



## indarican

welcome bibirockz!!!


----------



## 2inspireU

indarican said:


> Hey ladies so i was really on the fence all week about relaxing my hair again, going from never doing your hair really to transitioning is Really REALLY HARD but yesterday for the first time during this transition i saw Ringlets!!! little 4a ringlets along my hair line and some looser ones in my crown area... I am so excited and really want to stay natural forever. Now this is my issue i need some PS's. im having loads of breakage, minimal shedding when i dont flat iron my hair. I dont want to keep using the flat iron becase im trying to baby my edges and nape which have been horrible my whole life, i have been doing rollersets but now they are looking HAM because of the new growth. My braid outs are horrible and i cant twist out. I cant wear any false hair, due to the fact that i get blisters??? dont know why but more then 12 hours with any false hair on my head and my scalp is all jacked up. soooo anyone got any suggestions?


 
You should try blowing out your hair then twisting your hair or get your hair braied w/o extensions.
It sounds like you have an allergic reaction to synthetic hair, so you could try PS with human hair
 or try washing the synthetic hair before doing your hair.


----------



## sikora

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Shrinkage is driving me crazy. I know it's par for the course. But, my bsl hair looks so damn short. Also, I'm having a hard time with my braid-outs and twist-outs. My relaxed hair gets curly/wavy; but, my natural hair isn't blending well. Ugh!
> 
> Don't fret. I'm not desiring a relaxer at all. I just want to handle these two issues.



I had this problem yesterday and I'm only 4 months post. My hair looked AWFULLLLL. I did a bantu knot-out and wore it with a headband and I swore I looked like I was wearing a half wig. The front of my hair was thick and kinky and the curls from the bantu knots just didn't match the curls of natural hair


----------



## bibirockz

thanks indarican hhj we're almost on the same weeks post lol


----------



## keniciah

I'm glad I have no scissors in my room right now.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok Im going to post this now, and sorry no pics, camarea in the car and I'm the streamer now. 
I BTk'd on last friday. I was scarred, but hey I figured, why not, I can always grow my hair again when it falls out!!
Well I washed today and I have now type 3B hair. yes I went from 4B to 3B, I have ringlets. Its crazy. I sectioned my hair off to wash and the water hit it, no puff cloud. 

I don't now what the next few weeks will hold, but it will help me thur the winter I know if things stay this way. BM


----------



## NJoy

Wait.  You "BT"?  Is that Boundless Tresses? erplexed


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NJoy I assumed bkt


----------



## NJoy

Ahhhhhhh! Thanks.  That makes sense.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I've shaken the BKT itch for now. I'm early in my transition and I really don't want to mess with my curl pattern. Especially with me learning how to deal with my newly natural hair. I'll just deal with it as it comes and embrace what I have


----------



## Bun Mistress

NikkiQ said:


> I think I've shaken the BKT itch for now. I'm early in my transition and I really don't want to mess with my curl pattern. Especially with me learning how to deal with my newly natural hair. I'll just deal with it as it comes and embrace what I have


 
I wouldn't have done it early in my transition, I wouldn't have appreciated it as much as I do now.  Now its a life saver after dealing with two texture for so long.  I'm not one hunder percent certain if I'll continue to do it, but I'm 90% there at the moment.  The process is kinda traumatic though!  All the flat ironing!


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at "15 months" post

I just did another mini chop (3+ inches) because my ends were fragile.  I'm hoping the mini chops will continue to carry me to my goal of BCing on Feb 1, 2012.  Maybe, maybe not but we'll see.  I tried the finger-detangling regimen but it didn't work for me.  I NEED to comb through my hair.  I will use it as my lazy regimen from time to time.

Lately, I've been opting for slick bun instead of flat-ironing for special occasions.


----------



## SherylsTresses

NJoy, I'm loving your progress...!!!


----------



## indarican

14 weeks post today... seems like such a long time but i know i have a long way to go...


----------



## bibirockz

So I posted on the other transition thread without realizing there were two lol. but I did some very thick box braids with a tiny bit extension on my hair this past sunday. Hopefully they'll last me about a month but I'm itching to take it out already. I have almost 3 inches of growth since July and I just started taking care of my hair about a month ago. I'm so excited!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Wow that's awesome bibirockz. Wish I had some growth like that!


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemmeNaturelle thanks girl. I wish I had a miracle secret to share but I dont. I actually use this hair growth oil called hair pouss plus (very thick) it's french and I feel like that might've helped me a bit. I bought mine at a beauty supply store in NJ and another one at NY. How many months post are you?


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemmeNaturelle thanks girl. I wish I had a miracle secret to share but I dont . I actually use this hair growth oil called hair pouss plus (very thick) it's french and I feel like that might've helped me a bit. I bought mine at a beauty supply store in NJ and another one at NY. How many months post are you?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

bibirockz I'll be 1 yr on Thanksgiving


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemmeNaturelle that's awesome congrats!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I am 34wks post this week!


----------



## Bulletproof

I am still transitioning. I am 16 months post now.


----------



## tricie

Hey, chicas! Just checking in for November! This month marks 1 year and 7 months with no relaxer!  I'm in the braid challenge and currently taking a break. I straightened a few pieces, and still think I may make it to APL by the end of the year! 

HHG!


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my braids down today!!!!


----------



## TruMe

I went to the salon last night and my hairstylist was all on me about do a New Year's move to cut my relaxed ends off.  LOL.  I am so not comfortable with loosing my length (the little that I do have) but am really feeling these curly Q's.  Idk, my plan is a long transition and it would be only a year come December.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Imani

62 weeks post! 

I still have about 1.5 inches of relaxed hair left up top.  Since I straightened weekly at the salon throughout pretty much my entire transition, I think some of my ends are heat trained.  They are not straight, but a silkier and looser texture.  Which didn't much bother me at first. But then I started to feel like those ends were weaker and starting to look limp/thinner. The last time I got my hair straightened I was getting compliments all day, I swear like 4 people approached me to talk to me about my hair and how beautiful it was. But I just didn't like it, it was just looking too flat for my taste (i like big hair) and decided to take a hiatus from heat for a while.  And with me having kinda thinner hair already, I just didn't think I could make APL with that much heat (or if I did, it wouldn't look at thick and luscious as I would like it to). 

So for now, I'm only straightening my hair maybe 3 times before the end of 2011 when I will hopefully make APL for the first time ever in my life. 

I also think I've finally started to nail down somewhat of a regimen.  Ive tried a lot of the supposedly natural based product lines and so far I've been using a lot of Bee Mine products. When I first started doing my hair at home about a month ago, I had some breakage but now it is much much better. I attribute this to having more moisture from eliminating sulfate shampoos and also adding some protein to my regimen. I also trimmed about 1/2 inch from the relaxed parts, which is where I think most of the breakage was coming from.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey ya'll!! I have about 8 days until the end of my transition. right now i still have this weave in and i think i look like crap now because i just want it out but i know it would only make much sense to wait until my bc day comes, or i will bc prematurely guaranteed! I have decided that I will be wearing a twistout out in some sort of style as my first natural hairstyle. 

I already have all the products that I am going to use after i cut off the relaxed ends and have to wash and detangle and dc. Its all lined up in the order of use lmao! im more anxious than excited because i will be letting go alot of length, about 5-6 inches but i am ok with that, because my hair is almost apl and i know now personally, that i will be able to grow my hair to any length that i want.

also i will more than likely keep myhair in mini twists throughout the next year because i dont like high maint hair and the less it will be out and loose the less maint, it will be. 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## NJoy

So, I'm 14 wks post and henna'd a few days ago.  Trying to detangle in the shower was a taaariiip!!  I was in the shower so long and wondering how you ladies who have been transitioning much longer are doing it.  Yikes!  Seems like not long ago that I was detangling in the shower with no problem.  But, uh..now?...problem.   Any suggestions?


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Zkittykurls- I'm so excited for you! can't wait for the pics hehe 

NJoy- Do you wash your hair in sections? I'm always trying to get people to wash in sections  If it wasn't for washing in sections. . .  I probably would have relaxed again. 

As for my hair, I've decided that I will take my braids down in exactly 19 days! I've had these braids in for 12 weeks and a) I miss my hair b) my braids are getting too fuzzy. That was probably part of the reason I've never retained much length in braids.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NJoy said:


> So, I'm 14 wks post and henna'd a few days ago.  Trying to detangle in the shower was a taaariiip!!  I was in the shower so long and wondering how you ladies who have been transitioning much longer are doing it.  Yikes!  Seems like not long ago that I was detangling in the shower with no problem.  But, uh..now?...problem.   Any suggestions?



NJoy I've never been able to detangle in the shower. In the beginning of my transition, I detangled before washing and I used coconut oil and evoo as a pre-poo and detangled with that. Then I would finger detangle in the shower with conditioner. Later, I had to use a detangler before I shampooed. Now I only detangle about once a month and I use AOHSR as a leave in and detangle after I wash. Might take you a while to figure out what works for you (I hope not) but try detangling either before or after you wash and wash in AT LEAST 2 sections.


----------



## NJoy

NJoy-* Do you wash your hair in sections? I'm always trying to get people to wash in sections  If it wasn't for washing in sections. . .  I probably would have relaxed again. *
As for my hair, I've decided that I will take my braids down in exactly 19 days! I've had these braids in for 12 weeks and a) I miss my hair b) my braids are getting too fuzzy. That was probably part of the reason I've never retained much length in braids.[/FONT][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

I've been washing, detangling and keeping my hair in 4 braids and it's been working pretty well. I think I probably should've henna'd in sections too.  I henna'd it all together and probably henna'd some tangles too.  Now, trying to go back in and get those sections detangled and rebraided....uh, let's just say I'm in a single bun for now.  lol.



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> NJoy I've never been able to detangle in the shower. In the beginning of my transition, I detangled before washing and I used coconut oil and evoo as a pre-poo and detangled with that. Then I would finger detangle in the shower with conditioner. Later, I had to use a detangler before I shampooed. Now I only detangle about once a month and I use AOHSR as a leave in and detangle after I wash. Might take you a while to figure out what works for you (I hope not) but try detangling either before or after you wash and wash in AT LEAST 2 sections.


 
Thanks for the advice! I'm definitely going to try detangling with oil before washing.  I've got to do somehing to get my sections back.  I detangled 2 of 4 sections before getting frustrated and just deciding to detangle some other time.  lol.  The front, left section of my hair is the least processed section so, starting in that section was frustrating and took a long time.  I got out of the shower feeling defeated.  But thanks to your advice and encouragement, I feel hopeful and ready to try again.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Man oh man.....I could be BCing anytime soon.  My relaxed ends are just too weak and brittle regardless of mini chops.  I really do hate to lose my length though.  DH does not like short hair at all...!!!


----------



## NJoy

SherylsTresses  BC's always make me nervous, not matter whose.  How much hair are you threatening to bc? (bracing myself)


----------



## SherylsTresses

NJoy said:


> SherylsTresses  BC's always make me nervous, not matter whose.  *How much hair are you threatening to bc*? (bracing myself)


 
I really haven't measured but maybe 8-10 inches.


----------



## NJoy

Whew!  Thanks for talking me down from the ledge, ladies.  lol.  I just took my bun down to remoisturize and get ready for bed.  My hair's doing fine and looking better than I thought.  Still taking it a week at a time but, with the right products and techniques, I think I can hang on a bit.  lol.

SherylsTresses  Do what's best.  Hubby will be fine.


----------



## bibirockz

I recently started baggy'ing every night with my braids still in. My hair feels super moisturized. Coming from a girl who only moisturized every 2 weeks or so at the most


----------



## Imani

NJoy said:


> So, I'm 14 wks post and henna'd a few days ago.  Trying to detangle in the shower was a taaariiip!!  I was in the shower so long and wondering how you ladies who have been transitioning much longer are doing it.  Yikes!  Seems like not long ago that I was detangling in the shower with no problem.  But, uh..now?...problem.   Any suggestions?


 
NJoy I cosign with the others on detangling with oil prior to shampooing, detangling is pretty breezy for me.   My hair is 4b/a and I only have about 1.5 inches of relaxed hair left (62 wks post). I sleep with my hair drenched in EVOO under a conditioning cap. Then I wet my hair. I detangle in sections. I start with my fingers first to remove any shed hair or bad tanlges(bc I don't comb my hair at all during the week, so there is bound to be plenty of shed hair). Then a wide tooth comb.  Then my denman D31 brush, and finally the D3 denman brush. Always from ends working way up to roots of course

I'm so glad I started detangling this way, I never ever thought my natural hair could be so easy to comb. I thought I was going to be detangling for hours, losing a ton of hair, knots and tangles, etc, but so far I have experienced none of that.


----------



## NJoy

Imani  Thank you SO much.  And also thank you for naming the Denman types.  I always hear ladies talking about Denman brushes, went to the site and then didn't really know which was what.  lol.  Headed to look up those brushes now.


----------



## shermeezy

SherylsTresses said:


> Man oh man.....I could be BCing anytime soon.  My relaxed ends are just too weak and brittle regardless of mini chops.  I really do hate to lose my length though.  DH does not like short hair at all...!!!


 
I completely understand! You have been transitioning for a long time! Congratulations!! 

It's been 7 months for me and I got really frustrated last night. My detangling session was horrible. I lost so much hair. I ended up with a crazy looking braidout today. I'll try and attach a photo to this post.

I have a big forehead with a long face so longer hair looks good on me. My husband is also a factor for me. I know he prefers more length so I have a long ways to go. I'm having trouble with hair styles and have been wearing a bun 75% of the time. How long is your natural hair now?


----------



## shermeezy

Imani Thanks for the tips. I'm going to try this tomorrow night! I have to find the right denman brush. I have one already but I don't know if it's the one you mentioned.


----------



## aleemah

ok, im so lost even trying to navigate this site is crazy(lol). I have been post relaxer for 2 months. I have so much breakage that its not even funny. Im not even sure what products to use. I have NEVER been a big hair person. I wore a boy cut(waves and all) for 5 years. Im not worried about styling my hair etc. I just want it to be healthy and moisturized. I need tips on a good water based moisturizer, shampoo and conditioner. i don't want to spend too much on these products. I think the best thing for my hair is to keep it clean, moisturized  and just leave it alone. I notice my hair grows pretty fast now that I don't do much with it (loose cornrows and scarf)but it's breaking off at the same rate. I'm having severe breakage..please help
oh and you can count me in the challenge


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Anyone transitioning long term by just trimming off hair as it grows in and maintain length? Was that confusing? lol well, I've changed my mind AGAIN about what I want to do. As of now, the plan is to trim an inch every 2 months (if I don't *need* to trim more). I think I may do this for 2 years. Does it sound too crazy? lol I hope not. I really want to maintain waist length...I'm kind of scared I won't be able to get back to it for some reason.

Anywho aleemah I can only tell you that you have to get out there and start trying products. Look for product reviews and see which ones you want to try first. It took me about a year to finally settle on staple products (suave and vo5 shampoo, suave and vo5 for co-wash, duotex and lekair cholesterol, aubrey organics honeysuckle rose to detangle, grease to seal). As far as breakage, you basically need to make sure your hair is always moisturized and strong, meaning you will need to learn how often you should do protein treatments. I'm not one to give advice in that area because I've had breakage since the beginning of my journey and I honestly don't even worry about it. There should be a sticky on the main page with alot of helpful tips. Also check out curlynikki.com. It's catered to naturals but it also shares tips for transitioners. Youtube is great as well. Just put in "transitioning to natural".


----------



## Rapunzel*

its almost month 17 and i brought a wig last Saturday and wore it for the first time 0ct 31st it is beautiful!
i will be in this 1/2 wig until december its just so manageable and i only have to leave a inch out to blend. pictures will be up soon

still figuring out what im going to do and how long i really want to transition


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Things are still going good for me.. By using Aussie Moist and Steaming with Dominican Conditioner is making my NG just melt like butter.. I am on my 11th month of transitioning..


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle

No that doesn't sound confusing at all. I thought about starting to trim once my ends once my natural hair reaches between SL and APL, but I might be 2 years into my transition before that happens lol


----------



## NJoy

Yay!  I did the oil detangle and it went very well.  I'm back into my 4 detangled braids.  Whew! It takes so little to make me happy....not!  lol.  Thanks for the advice.  

Rapunzel*  I LOVE my 1/2 wig (wearing it in my profile pic).  Show us what you're workin with, girl!


----------



## Bun Mistress

My BKT is already wearing off a bit, sad me.  Anyway, I did a braidout last night that turned out great, and as always I then pinned it up.

SherylsTresses How far along are you now?  Every point of a transition is a transition. There were things at 6 months I couldn't do at a year. Also remember that the two hair types may have different needs. I would try a few things, moisture DC and porosity control first.  And avoid protein for a bit.   Early in my transition I loved protein, then later I had to back off.  And if that fails, I would braid my hair with extensions so I could moisturize it daily. I don't like braids but if I need a break or my hair does, I do them.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Do any of you go to a stylist to get your hair straightened?

What was their technique in straightening your hair?

My mom says she's going to pay for me to go to my old stylist to get my hair straightened for Thanksgiving. I was going to do it but she insists on letting them do it so the stylist can give me a nice trim. I'm a bit scared because of my two textures. This is the same stylist who did my hair when I was natural and relaxed and my hair was never damaged. But how do I know she'll be able to deal with two different textures, plus I have ALOT of hair? I've never seen any of her customers with two textures so I don't really know what to expect.


I thought about detangling beforehand but I know when she washes it, it will just get tangled all up again. I need some reassurance!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Make sure she uses heat protectant. I think that you should wash and detangle your own hair and just have them straiten it. They will still get paid, and it is less work for them. You will have peace of mind and everyone will be happy.


----------



## NJoy

Yeah, what DDT said AND, I don't think she'll have a problem with the two textures.  Especially since she'll be able to see clearly what she's working with.  It's that "nice trim" that I'd be worried about.  CLEAR COMMUNICATION BEFOREHAND is required!


----------



## NikkiQ

Have any of you ladies used Tresemme and did it work out well for you? I think it may be time to move on from all my V05s b/c my natural hair is totally dry and anything I put on it gets sucked right up. Maybe it's a porosity issue. Idk. HELP!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

hahaha I trust her trimming my hair. I always retained length when I was going to her. But ladies, I'm soooo excited! I flat ironed two pieces of my hair just to test out this flat iron that my aunt gave me. I flat ironed air dried hair that has been in braids for 2 weeks (just washed on Friday though). Yeah my hair was dirty and had grease in it but I flat ironed anyway lol But I'm so surprised and how straight I was able to get it. I'm sure I would have great results if I only used a spray leave in instead of having this grease. So here's how straight it got. Oh yeah and the temp was on 395. I think I will straighten myself for Thanksgiving and maybe go to the shop for Christmas. And if I have to do all the hard work (washing and detangling) I might as well do the rest 

Sorry the photos are pretty crappy. Its hard to take cell phone pics and i still have no batteries for my cam.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ tresmme moisture rich is really good i love that stuff. I'm actually gonna start back using it this month because I have a full bottle left. And its reaaallly cheap for so much!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ K-Mart has the big 32oz bottles 2/$7 right now so I'm gonna go pick up a bottle or 2.


----------



## SherylsTresses

shermaine_08 said:


> I completely understand! You have been transitioning for a long time! Congratulations!!
> 
> It's been 7 months for me and I got really frustrated last night. My detangling session was horrible. I lost so much hair. I ended up with a crazy looking braidout today. I'll try and attach a photo to this post.
> 
> I have a big forehead with a long face so longer hair looks good on me. My husband is also a factor for me. I know he prefers more length so I have a long ways to go. I'm having trouble with hair styles and have been wearing a bun 75% of the time. *How long is your natural hair now?*


 
About 7" long....


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> Have any of you ladies used Tresemme and did it work out well for you? I think it may be time to move on from all my V05s b/c my natural hair is totally dry and anything I put on it gets sucked right up. Maybe it's a porosity issue. Idk. HELP!!!


 
Have you tried Herbal Essences' Hello Hydration? I love it!!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Bun Mistress said:


> My BKT is already wearing off a bit, sad me.  Anyway, I did a braidout last night that turned out great, and as always I then pinned it up.
> 
> @SherylsTresses How far along are you now?  Every point of a transition is a transition. There were things at 6 months I couldn't do at a year. Also remember that the two hair types may have different needs. I would try a few things, moisture DC *and porosity control first*.  And avoid protein for a bit.   Early in my transition I loved protein, then later I had to back off.  And if that fails, I would braid my hair with extensions so I could moisturize it daily. I don't like braids but if I need a break or my hair does, I do them.


 
I stopped using Roux Porosity Control and opted for Kimmaytube's leave-in.  My natural hair L-O-V-E-S it but maybe my relaxed hair doesn't.  I'll go back to using Roux again and see how things work out for me.  I really do not want to cut my hair.  I prefer at least a ponytail.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Have you tried Herbal Essences' Hello Hydration? I love it!!!!


 
BOOOOOOOOO I hate that stuff lol


----------



## NJoy

LaFemmeNaturelle  Am I going batty or did you remove the 5th pic with the length showing?  Wasn't that the straightened piece?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NJoy girl you're going batty! jk yeah I removed it because I felt I was being obsessive with all the length checks since I just did one 2 weeks ago hahaha but the other pics are straight I was trying to show the new growth


----------



## NJoy

LaFemmeNaturelle,  I'm so anxious to meet my goal and trying not to peek that I'm ready to salivate over any and every bit of hair length porn I can get.  I knew I should've clicked on the pic sooner!  I did get a quick peek so, that was like an appetizer.  A tease, actually.  Such a TEASE!  Ya wrong for that tho.  Ah well.   I'll take what I can get around here.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NJoy hahaha I wasn't even supposed to take these braids down until 3 weeks from now and that's my official length check but I got some type of urge today. Shame on me lol But you can wait 3 weeks right? Oh yeah, and I thought about you while I was flat ironing and I laid the iron on my scalp and did not get burned as I thought should happen. What kind of iron did you say you had again?


----------



## NJoy

LaFemmeNaturelle I used a BedHead flat iron.  But, I think it was the steam and sizzle from the heat protectant.  Using it wrong.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

checkin' in ~ I'm 63 weeks post of a 2 yr transition w/o BC, only 41 more weeks to go!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> BOOOOOOOOO I hate that stuff lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SherylsTresses said:


> I stopped using Roux Porosity Control and opted for Kimmaytube's leave-in.  *My** natural* *hair L-O-V-E-S it* but maybe *my* *natural hair doesn't.*  I'll go back to using Roux again and see how things work out for me.  I really do not want to cut my hair.  I prefer at least a ponytail.


 

Your relaxed hair doesnt like the leave-in?


----------



## dr.j

LaFemmeNaturelle - nice flat iron job!  You definitely can do your own hair and not have to worry about going to a stylist.


----------



## Bulletproof

I might make my transition longer than 2 years now that I have found the perfect half wig, which I wear as a whole wig for my hair. I really have no reason to start fussing with my hair. I think I will continue trying to learn what my hair likes, wants and needs since I am still lost and when I feel I finally know it then I will BC. 

I did a test wash and go in my bang area and I refreshed it with water for 4 days. When I washed it I had tons of SSK's and did some trimming, luckily it was in that last 1.5 inches of relaxed hair but now I am scared to try again to figure out the way to do them and not get a lot of SSK's.


----------



## Bun Mistress

ST let us know what works for you.  
I think I need to do a self trim.  I've had some serious split ends this week and break that I haven't seen in a while.  Hope it isnt a sign that BKT it's for me becasue I still love it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses sorry if you mentioned this but when you compare your relaxed ends to your natural hair, are you doing this while wet or dry?


----------



## BotanyGrl

Ladies, I have not checked in for a while. I've passed the two year mark and aiming for three years before I chop the rest. Some areas (my crown) are almost completely natural and other portions have anywhere from 4 to 6 inches left.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

BotanyGrl said:


> Ladies, I have not checked in for a while. I've passed the two year mark and aiming for three years before I chop the rest. Some areas (my crown) are almost completely natural and other portions have anywhere from 4 to 6 inches left.


 
we would looooove to see some pics BotanyGrl


----------



## SherylsTresses

Chelz said:


> Your relaxed hair doesnt like the leave-in?


 
Correct...!!!  Thanks.


----------



## shermeezy

I did bantu knots on moisturized hair last night (working on pics). I watched a tutorial on YT. It was decent enough for me to wear to work. I'm so shocked at how thick my roots are after *7 months*!!  I'm actually getting nervous now. What am I going to do with all of this hair? I have lots of relaxed hair that's starting to shed and my natural hair is so foreign to me. I think I just need some motivation and hairstyle tips. I am excited by how much my hair has grown. A part of me wants to relax just to see the length. I think I will get it flat ironed on Thursday. That should cure that relaxer itch.

My Braidout pic:


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Very cute! How many months post are you?


----------



## dorko

im 16months post
taking down my twists now.. i miss my hair.. only had em in for a lil over a month lol
like 20 more months to go lol


----------



## BotanyGrl

LaFemmeNaturelle This is the only picture I have on my phone. You can barely notice the relaxed ends but they are hanging in there.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

BotanyGrl you're so pretty and you have beautiful skin! your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Bulletproof

Totally agree.


LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> BotanyGrl you're so pretty and you have beautiful skin! your hair is beautiful!


----------



## TruMe

Just hit my 11 month mark yesterday!!


----------



## bibirockz

Hello ladies, for those of you who wear half wigs, is it hard to blend your hair/ new growth with it? Also how do you achieve this look with success?


----------



## shermeezy

Thanks! My last relaxer was 4/5/2010. I've had so much growth since then. I think I'm letting my hair get dried out and that causes problems with detangling. I'm still trying to learn how to moisturize my natural hair.  



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Very cute shermaine_08 how many months post are you?


----------



## shermeezy

@BotanyGrl  Wow, you look amazing!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> SherylsTresses sorry if you mentioned this but when you compare your relaxed ends to your natural hair, are you doing this while wet or dry?



Both, wet and dry....


----------



## SherylsTresses

Bun Mistress said:


> *ST let us know what works for you*.
> I think I need to do a self trim.  I've had some serious split ends this week and break that I haven't seen in a while.  Hope it isnt a sign that BKT it's for me becasue I still love it.


 
I found out today that my problem was buildup from using organic shampoo.  They are very gentle and don't remove much dirt and oil.  Here's the thread I started:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ganics-anyone-organic-users-please-chime.html


----------



## MissLeo

bibirockz said:


> Hello ladies, for those of you who wear half wigs, is it hard to blend your hair/ new growth with it? Also how do you achieve this look with success?


 

I'm currently wearing a lacefront and leaving about 1/3 inch of my hair out in the front.  When looking for a wig I flatironed my hair to determine how well the two textures and colors would blend.  After some searching I found a human/synthetic(heat restistant) blended wig.  This works great because I keep the portion of my hair that is left out in the front flat ironed and I can flatiron my hair with the wig hair to get a better blend.  If I get lazy or just dont want to apply too much heat I use a head band to hide most of the new growth.  Check out this video to see how to do it.   Also make sure your wig isn't too shiny or too silky those are dead giveaways.  Good luck  YouTube - mskibibi's Channel


----------



## malibu4590

Hey everyone!

I'm still hanging in there at 32 months post. I have between 1-3 inches of texlaxed hair on the ends. Today I washed, DC'd, flat-ironed and trimmed around 1/2 inch to 1 inch. My hair feels great though it took 4 hours start to finish. I'm hoping that I will be able to get rid of all of the texlaxed hair by my 3 year transitioning anniversary in March 2011. I'm attaching a pic of the results. HHG Everyone!


----------



## indarican

hey all, just checking in.. I have really been leaving my hair alone lately and its thriving... the only thing i have been doing is applying water and a leave in to my hair twice a day and leaving it in a loose bun no ties just a stick to keep it in place. I used coconut oil once... i forgot it freezes in cold weather... imagine my surprise when i got to work and i had white frozen things in my hair...lol... but not much breaking and normal amount of shedding. Im going to DC  tonight and blow dry and maybe stick with this reggie... also quick question... can i use ausie moist as a leave in?


----------



## SherylsTresses

shermaine_08 said:


> Thanks! *My last relaxer was 4/5/2010*. I've had so much growth since then. I think I'm letting my hair get dried out and that causes problems with detangling. I'm still trying to learn how to moisturize my natural hair.


 
I'll remember Diva Esq and your last relaxer b/c it's on my birthday.


----------



## SherylsTresses

malibu4590 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> *I'm still hanging in there at 32 months post*. I have between 1-3 inches of texlaxed hair on the ends. Today I washed, DC'd, flat-ironed and trimmed around 1/2 inch to 1 inch. My hair feels great though it took 4 hours start to finish. I'm hoping that I will be able to get rid of all of the texlaxed hair by my 3 year transitioning anniversary in March 2011. I'm attaching a pic of the results. HHG Everyone!


 

This is a dream for me.....!
 :wow:


----------



## TruMe

malibu4590 - WOW!!!  You are an inspiration to people who want to do a long transition.  Very pretty.


----------



## shermeezy

malibu4590 Your hair is so beautiful!! What would you say were either the best or easiest hairstyles during your long transition? Any favorite products?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

indarican said:


> can i use ausie moist as a leave in?


 
indarican yes you can leave in Aussie but be sure to claify often because I'm sure it will leave alot of buildup


----------



## Poutchi

Hello fellow transitionners ! Lol
I am just checking in. I am 8 months and a week post. So 36 weeks post . I have around 3 inches of NG and I am going to put some crochet braids in for the rest of the year. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## sikora

BotanyGrl said:


> @LaFemmeNaturelle This is the only picture I have on my phone. You can barely notice the relaxed ends but they are hanging in there.


 
Love it!!!


----------



## AfroDoll

*subscribing!*
Hi Ladies!.. I've failed twice at transitioning. The 1st time was for 11 months, I only think I lasted that long because it was during my pregnancy. The second failed attempt was for 5 months, I just relaxed on Oct 30th and I now have hair that is extremely overprocessed/damaged. I'm hoping to trim off my ends gradually for about 18 months. I'm so done with relaxers!


----------



## shermeezy

What made you relax after 11 months?  I'm 7 months into my transition now. What styles do you plan to use during your transition? 



Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams said:


> *subscribing!*
> Hi Ladies!.. I've failed twice at transitioning. The 1st time was for 11 months, I only think I lasted that long because it was during my pregnancy. The second failed attempt was for 5 months, I just relaxed on Oct 30th and I now have hair that is extremely overprocessed/damaged. I'm hoping to trim off my ends gradually for about 18 months. I'm so done with relaxers!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

HEAR YE HEAR YE!!! lol

ok I don't feel like making a new thread but I got a question to ask ya'll

I have in 34 box braids and I'm going to straighten in a few weeks. Before I straighten, I'm going to do a protein treatment and a moisturizing treatment. Do ya'll think I can do this is the braids or would it be pointless? I want to keep the braids in since it's already sectioned off and then I was going to take the braids out and apply serum and detangle after I wash and everything with the braids in. Does this sound silly? The alternative is to just take all the braids out and do the moisturizing treatment and I guess when I'm done I'll put it in like 12 sections to air dry. This isn't the preferred method tho. Let me know ur thoughts.


----------



## AfroDoll

shermaine_08 said:


> What made you relax after 11 months?  I'm 7 months into my transition now. What styles do you plan to use during your transition?



When I reached 11 months post I just kept stretching the new growth and admiring how long it was..this should have motivated me to carry on or chop off the relaxed ends... but instead, I just kept thinking how long it would be if I relaxed it (silly i know!) plus the fact that my own mother kept telling me my natural hair looks untidy didnt help! But I'm really determined this time around.  
I plan to put my hair in box braids with extensions & use the crown & glory method for a while, after that I'll buy a few wigs, so I can change up my hair styles...What about u?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!! lol
> 
> ok I don't feel like making a new thread but I got a question to ask ya'll
> 
> I have in 34 box braids and I'm going to straighten in a few weeks. Before I straighten, I'm going to do a protein treatment and a moisturizing treatment. Do ya'll think I can do this is the braids or would it be pointless? I want to keep the braids in since it's already sectioned off and then I was going to take the braids out and apply serum and detangle after I wash and everything with the braids in. Does this sound silly? The alternative is to just take all the braids out and do the moisturizing treatment and I guess when I'm done I'll put it in like 12 sections to air dry. This isn't the preferred method tho. Let me know ur thoughts.


 
I would take the braids down first and detangle/remove any shed hairs. Just to be on the safe side. And the protein/moisturizing treatments would be able to penetrate your hair strands better while not in braids.


----------



## Rapunzel*

when i was natural i used the flawless curls its really thick and creamy. it smells good too. the 32 oz lasts a long time. when u get it make sure its on sale just in case you dont like it


----------



## Rapunzel*

here you go brought it at the bss for $25.99
i lost the tags and i cannot remember the code. it was in a sliver package and this is a synthetic  1/2 wig and a #2


----------



## NJoy

Rapunzel* said:


> here you go brought it at the bss for $25.99
> i lost the tags and i cannot remember the code. it was in a sliver package and this is a synthetic  1/2 wig and a #2


 
I LOVE IT!!!!  Very nice!!


----------



## NikkiQ

so last night I took my little self done braids out yesterday and finger combed my hair into a BAA lol. It was kicks to see. Well once I was done and sprayed it down with a little leave in, I saw that my line of demarcation was super noticeable. Out of curiousity, I snipped a wee little piece in the back of my head by my ear. Shockingly, its a little longer than I thought it would be. Curiousity cured! Back into braids I go


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Can I just say that my hair's been less stressful to me since I've transitioned? It's that wrong to say?

Oh, and I'm planning to flat iron my hair for Thanksgiving. I haven't put heat on my hair since May. The next time would be next year sometime (may be Easter).


----------



## bibirockz

So out of curiosity yesterday I took one of my breads out for a "length check" but I noticed a little breakage, not just shedding. So I decided to take it all out. Today I clarified with baking soda and v05 moisturizing shampoo, then did a "homemade protein treatment" with eggs wheatgerm and a little EVOO, then I cowashed, and DC'ed with yes to carrots. After I washed it, my hair didn't feel strong, it was a soft sort of mushy mess. My hair came out in KNOTS which took hours to and a small tooth comb to get out ! I almost cut it off, I'm not sure why that happened, but I've noticed that it happens a lot after I poo or maybe my detangling wasn't so thorough? Also the stupid wheat germ would not come off, I'm so disappointed right now.  The only up to this is my new growth feels much better.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^maybe it was too much protein??? not sure, usually mushy is when your hair is overly moisturized i think.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I was thinking not enough protein. I've never tried an egg protein myself so I really don't know about the benefits but I've read that the protein in eggs is not small enough to penetrate the hair. Maybe you need to do a chemically-formulated protein treatment. I also think you should start detangling before you shampoo to prevent the knots. They were probably formed from shed hair getting tangled with the rest of your hair and when its wet, the tangles get worse.


----------



## bibirockz

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^maybe it was too much protein??? not sure, usually mushy is when your hair is overly moisturized i think.


 
Ya but I think my hair is supposed to be very hard if it was the protein.


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I was thinking not enough protein. I've never tried an egg protein myself so I really don't know about the benefits but I've read that the protein in eggs is not small enough to penetrate the hair. Maybe you need to do a chemically-formulated protein treatment. I also think you should start detangling before you shampoo to prevent the knots. They were probably formed from shed hair getting tangled with the rest of your hair and when its wet, the tangles get worse.


 
Thank you for the info and I will try a chemical protein treatment. I felt like the egg and wheat germ which are supposed to be high in protein did nothing. The only thing is I'm in South Africa now and they don't have Aphogee or any of that stuff. I was using ORS Replenish Pak weekly which I heard has a little protein, and they gave me no knots, but I really need something hardcore. I know they have dark and lovely, Tresemme, Chi, ORS, Softsheen Carson, V05 brands here if you happen to know any of them that has hardcore protein treatment. I will definitely detangle a lot before washing.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

ORS hair mayonnaise I think is supposed to be more protein than the replenishing conditioner. I think softsheen carson makes a breakage defense line so I assume it has protein. The Vo5 volumizing poo and conditioner has hydrolyzed collagen in it but its not heavy but maybe something you could use regularly.

Or maybe the eggs worked but ur DC was TOO moisturized? I honestly have no idea.


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ORS hair mayonnaise I think is supposed to be more protein than the replenishing conditioner. I think softsheen carson makes a breakage defense line so I assume it has protein. The Vo5 volumizing poo and conditioner has hydrolyzed collagen in it but its not heavy but maybe something you could use regularly.
> 
> Or maybe the eggs worked but ur DC was TOO moisturized? I honestly have no idea.


 
I will probably check out the SC brand next time, but most of the products I saw at the BSS had mineral oil in them except ORS that is. Maybe I'll try mixing egg white with my ORS rep. pak on my next DC and make sure my hair is fully detangled. My hair felt a little soft even before I used my yes to carrots. 

BTW it's just my relaxer ends that's acting up my new growth is great right now. The knots also formed right where the natural and relaxed hair meet not the very end.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay so...i don't remember the last time i posted in this thread....i get it confused with the other Transitioning thread....

Okay.....here's my issue. It's not that i want to relax my hair again....i really don't want to. BUT.....i am getting nervous about when to chop off my relaxed ends. At first i said 3 years bc i'd likely be back at my current length...then i said 2 years bc i'd most likely be at least BSL or something....and now i'm not sure if i ever want to cut it off!!!....Jus let it grow out until the relaxed ends are no more.....i'm almost at Hip Length actually....i might just maintain it there and cut an inch off every 3 months. I am emotionally attached to my hair....i have always had long hair. I'm seriously in a panic just thinking about hacking it all off!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

bibirockz said:


> I will probably check out the SC brand next time, but most of the products I saw at the BSS had mineral oil in them except ORS that is. Maybe I'll try mixing egg white with my ORS rep. pak on my next DC and make sure my hair is fully detangled. My hair felt a little soft even before I used my yes to carrots.
> 
> BTW it's just my relaxer ends that's acting up my new growth is great right now. The knots also formed right where the natural and relaxed hair meet not the very end.


 
bibirockz What does mineral oil do to YOUR hair?


----------



## jerseygurl

Bibirockz can you get hold of some avocado? Mash it up with the evoo, it should help. The ORS mayonnaise has more protein than the replenishing pak and should give you more protein. Good luck.

Smiling Elephant, if you don't mind me asking why are you so obsessed with length right now? I think you should focus on making sure your transition goes well and you are not tempted to relax. Relax and enjoy the journey and try not to focus too much on the end goal. Your hair will grow regardless. HTH


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so...i don't remember the last time i posted in this thread....i get it confused with the other Transitioning thread....
> 
> Okay.....here's my issue. It's not that i want to relax my hair again....i really don't want to. BUT.....i am getting nervous about when to chop off my relaxed ends. At first i said 3 years bc i'd likely be back at my current length...then i said 2 years bc i'd most likely be at least BSL or something....and now i'm not sure if i ever want to cut it off!!!....Jus let it grow out until the relaxed ends are no more.....i'm almost at Hip Length actually....i might just maintain it there and cut an inch off every 3 months. I am emotionally attached to my hair....i have always had long hair. I'm seriously in a panic just thinking about hacking it all off!


 

Who says you HAVE to cut, period? Maybe an inch twice a year will be okay for you. I'm not cutting more than twice a year, if that.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant come on we can do this together! although i'm 6 months ahead of you but i need a buddy lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle...okay....me you and chrisanddonniesmommy

jerseygurl.....like i said...i've had long hair aaaallllllllllllll.... of my life...my hair has NEVER been shorter than at least shoulder length but for the most part would always be around APL/BSL. Its actually part of my identity. Its either that or i'm known by the birthmark on my face....which i tend to cover up with my hair....so just chopping it off is like pushing me out the door where its snowing/freezing cold and i'm wet and naked.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I sho can't wait until tomorrow so I can see all the hair porn SmilingElephant is gonna post! waaahoooo!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle..... o god.  I actually have my hair straightened right now.....it _feels_ like i'm pretty close to Hip Length....but we'll see......i might end up putting up pics next week since i have to work tomorrow and this weekend and Monday...plus i'm waiting on a new pair of hair sticks that i wanna show off too....don't worry...there *will* be pics nonetheless


----------



## jerseygurl

Smiling, you don't have to cut your hair period like someone said upthread. I know you have concerns, as long as you keep up with your trims you should be fine. 

I was reading a thread where a poster mentioned being 36 MONTHS post and she was about BSL or so. I'll see if I can get some more info


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I need a transitioning buddy too


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> I think I need a transitioning buddy too


 

Tag along!!! Let's go.


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> bibirockz *What does mineral oil do to YOUR hair?*



to be honest I have no idea, but since being on my HHJ and leaving all the products with them I can say my hair was loving it. Maybe I'll try some if the mineral oil isn't one of the first ingredients, because it usually is.

jerseygurl yes I can def get some avocado and I'll be trying that. Maybe I'll try the ORS mayo after all. Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm leaning more and more towards my April 28, 2012 as the day I trim the little bit of relaxed ends I have left.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Niki- hmm that seems so far away yet so close! I don't think I'll bc until the summer of that year ( which is also the year that I graduate  ). On a side note, I was measuring my NG today and it's almost full EL (unstretched) on the sides   I can't wait to take these braids out in a few weeks to get a better idea of my NG


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey ladies im doing the bc tonight!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^pictures! pictures! pictures!


----------



## NikkiQ

YaniraNaturally said:


> Niki- hmm that seems so far away yet so close! I don't think I'll bc until the summer of that year ( which is also the year that I graduate  ). On a side note, I was measuring my NG today and it's almost full EL on the sides   I can't wait to take these braids out in a few weeks to get a better idea of my NG


 
It feels so far away when you see 2012 tacked on the end of it lol. But I have a feeling it's gonna fly by. I'm 29 weeks today and it doesn't seem that long at all.


----------



## shermeezy

I'm experimenting with styles now. My fallback style is a quick bun. I'm planning to just get roller sets and flatiron the roots in the winter. I can actually make this last a while. Then I co-wash & bun for ab few days. My husband hates my bun so that is a little troubling for me. I love the braid-out but I lose so much hair detangling that it get's depressing. I have noticed that my hair doesn't look as healthy as it did when I was relaxing. I'm losing a lot of hair so I know I need to figure out a good regimen. I'm hoping that this shedding is temporary and in the long haul my natural hair will be healthier. So, I'm trying to to mourn these relaxed ends so much. I got 2-3 inches cut off yesterday. I'm planning to cut 1-2 inches every 2-3 months for as long as it takes.  I just created a slide show but I don't know how to embed it. There is a link below with my latest style attempts.

Good Luck this time around!! Next time you have the urge to relax just get a flat iron. It saved me yesterday. Today my hair is so limp and flat. I'm so grateful that I didn't relax my hair. I had forgotten how thin my hair looks when it's super straight.  



Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams said:


> When I reached 11 months post I just kept stretching the new growth and admiring how long it was..this should have motivated me to carry on or chop off the relaxed ends... but instead, I just kept thinking how long it would be if I relaxed it (silly i know!) plus the fact that my own mother kept telling me my natural hair looks untidy didnt help! But I'm really determined this time around.
> I plan to put my hair in box braids with extensions & use the crown & glory method for a while, after that I'll buy a few wigs, so I can change up my hair styles...What about u?


----------



## shermeezy

SmilingElephant 

I don't think you should put pressure on yourself with some arbitrary date to cut your hair. Cut it if and when you feel like it. You're the one that has to maintain both textures. It's your choice. I feel like some people in my life have been trying to bully me into a date as well. It's really weird that they're so interested. It doesn't seem sincere at all. I don't plan on cutting off my relaxed ends until I have more than enough hair to put into a bun. That's will make me feel good about my transition and ensure that I have an emergency hair style ready at a moments notice. 

BTW, I went to your blog and your hair is divine!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle..... o god.  I actually have my hair straightened right now.....it _feels_ like i'm pretty close to Hip Length....but we'll see......i might end up putting up pics next week since i have to work tomorrow and this weekend and Monday...plus i'm waiting on a new pair of hair sticks that i wanna show off too....don't worry...there *will* be pics nonetheless



SmilingElephant


----------



## shermeezy

ZkittyKurls

Congratulations!! Can't wait for pics!!!! Are you cutting it yourself? Do you have anything planned to mark the occasion? I'll check back again tonight for updates.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey ladies im doing the bc tonight!!!



ZkittyKurls omg i hope the board doesnt shut down before you return with pics!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

@shermaine_08 and @LaFemmeNaturalle i am cutting it myself, i will be attending a wine and music festival, dressing up like the 80s tomorrow and i will be putting up pics hopefully saturday because technically im waiting to be officially done by 11/13th so that it will be exactly 18 months, so i want to finish cutting my hair by midnight tonite. if i dont i promise the pics will be up sunday morning. i know how we get when it comes to hair updates and pics lol! :mob::swordfigh :gotroasted::heated::jaws::hardslap:ffrant::sandm::axehunter::gunner7::whipped: i think ive pretty much covered everything


----------



## SherylsTresses

ZkittyKurls
I'll be waiting to see your beautiful hair as well...!!!  Early congrats...!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm sad! The board is going to be shut down Saturday and Sunday so we'll have to wait until Monday to see pics :-(

Well congrats nevertheless ZkittyKurls


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle....i know i know....they're coming tho!!!

Give me Monday so i can give ya'll some hair texture shots...i'm gonna wash my hair in the morning but my roots don't really curl up til like 3 days later.....i have some pics ready but hole up!!! I wanna give LOTS of different type of pics at once.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am in the process of updating my Blog!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm done!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAAAAY Smiling Elephant! Your hair is so pretty. That new growth is so beautiful. Thanks for posting FINALLY! lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Wow! I'm jealous.


----------



## bibirockz

@SmilingElephant I love your texture! 
@ZkittyKurls where are the pics??????


----------



## NikkiQ

@LaFemmeNaturelle I'm loving your new siggy pic. that lion mane is AWESOME!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Today makes 18 months/78 weeks! Only 52 to go 

Also love your siggy, LaFemme!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Okay, ladies. I'm slowly going to add a mini-ayurvedic focus on my regimen. I've ordered some brahmi oil (along with unrefined shea butter) from butters-n-bars.com. This weekend I'll venture to some Indian grocery stores to buy some powders. Wish me luck!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Thanks yall. Do yall know how to make it smaller? It's freaking huge. Help me lol My other one wasnt that big so I dont understand lol


----------



## indarican

ladies im sorry to say but im dropping out, i dont think natural is for me. But I wish everyone a healty hair care journey.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanks ladies

Hey...how come ya'll don't comment on the blog? 

LaFemmeNaturelle......i LOVE you hair!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Hey...how come ya'll don't comment on the blog?
> 
> LaFemmeNaturelle......i LOVE you hair!!!!



I will comment soon!!! I'm at work; so, I can't access it. Girl, be patient!


----------



## SmilingElephant

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I will comment soon!!! I'm at work; so, I can't access it. *Girl, be patient!*



.NNNNOOOOOOWWWW!!!!!!....i'm j/k


----------



## Jewell

Beautiful hair, LaFemmeNaturelle.  Still hangin' in there y'all! Almost 16 mos post, keeping it braided underneath wigs.  It's growing very well.  Still no BC, but I did have some breakage of the texlaxed hair in the back (due to dry combing), giving me the urge to chop down to the NG...but I'm trying to grow a lil' more before I start cutting more.

I've been keeping it uber simple...in school and busy so I can't devote lots of time to my hair.  Thank God for braids, wigs, and weaves!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I am still lovingmy BKT, I did a roller set this weekend or the first time in almost two years and is can out straight.  I did a major trim yesterday, is was sad, but my ends were looking busted.  No really busted.  I still need a little more off but I'm going to wait.


----------



## SmilingElephant

@LaFemmeNaturelle......



You IS crazy!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

44 weeks and counting!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> .NNNNOOOOOOWWWW!!!!!!....i'm j/k



You're too much!


----------



## Smiley79

3 months and still hanging. Did a trim last night too. I never realized that my hair grows so slow. That's the only annoying thing.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm not quite 17 months post yet and I was seriously contemplating chopping today! The only thing that kept me from doing it today is that I know my natural hair will be shorter than APL stretched if I chopped right now (my hair overall is grazing bsl). I guess I'll just wig it up again for a few weeks to hold me over. I don't know why, but my ends looked so stringy and I figured I'm about 80% natural anyway. I'm supposed to be going all the way 'til May 2011 but I don't know if I'm going to make it.


----------



## bibirockz

Almost 4 months post!!!! I ordered some Aphogee 2 min off of ebay, I really hope I receive it. pray for me ladies


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OMG, grad school has taken over my life, 4 more weeks until I'm DONE! I've been so busy with school and working FT that Nov just flew by and I'll be 17 mths post in 2.5 weeks. I'm happy that I stuck it out this long.


----------



## SherylsTresses

arm445 said:


> OMG, grad school gas taken over my life, 4 more weeks until I'm DONE! I've been so busy with school and working FT that Nov just flew by and I'll be 17 mths post in 2.5 weeks. I'm happy that I stuck it out this long.


 

You know I'll be waiting and cheering you on.


----------



## shermeezy

@ZKittyKurls 

Just checking in. Did you do the BC over the weekend?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have actually lost count of how many weeks post i am...does it matter anymore when that happens?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Nope when you start losing track you should just stop lol just go by a ticker or by months unless you want to count all those weeks lol


----------



## jerseygurl

Where's ZkittyCurls and her pics?


----------



## bibirockz

I just took out my conrows and I'm baggy'ing with cond and avocado oil for the night, and let me tell you this stupid BREAKAGE will not stop. On a good note, I do see a little growth, I just need to retain


----------



## newbiemom

I am transitioning from texlaxed. I had bc in 4-09 and couldn't deal once my hair got longer. I texlaxed and went to get Dominican salon for  3 blowouts for the past few mnoths but my hair seems damaged now.  I was doing really well for a year and the last 2 months I just got lazy. I hope I don't have to start over.  How do you manage the multiple textures. I would like to transition to natural but I have such breakage, I don't even know if that is a possibility. my hair is very thick at the roots and it seems like it has gotten straigher at the ends even though I haven't texlaxed in April. I DK anymore? I am going to try an Aphogee treatment for the next 2 weeks and see if my texture comes back.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey guys!!! sorry i took so long!! but i did cut my hair and just made a thread about it! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12234423&posted=1#post12234423  who jinxed me that the website will be down before i can post any pics lmao!! i wanted to post this since sunday!! but here it is!


----------



## Smiley79

how do you feel now that you've done it?  Your hair looks great!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

i dont really feel anything right now, im assuming that i have been mentally preparing myself for 18 months and pretty wasnt caught by surprise. but i like it, not lovin it, i guess because i havent gotten into the swing of things yet, as far as a regimine. 

and i dont like doing my hair on an everyday basis and i have been doing that lately. so once i get into the rhythm and my hair starts grow and thrive, ill b in love. im really waiting for the spring and summer time, so i can really play with it.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

thanks by the way. i forgot theres no more thanks button. lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

OK so.....if you ladies are having a hard time detangling, try a shower comb! I bought a Conair shower comb from sally because they didnt have the jilbere. OMG! I've never been able to comb through so easily with just suave conditioner. I always have to use AOHSR to detangle but not with this comb!!! TRY IT! I heard the Jilbere shower comb is better and cheaper. I think the conair was like 2 dollars and some change and the jilbere is less than 2 dollars.

I said it in ur thread Zkitty but just in case you didn't see CONGRATS!!! And thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

newbiemom said:


> I am transitioning from texlaxed. I had bc in 4-09 and couldn't deal once my hair got longer. I texlaxed and went to get Dominican salon for  3 blowouts for the past few mnoths but my hair seems damaged now.  I was doing really well for a year and the last 2 months I just got lazy. I hope I don't have to start over.  How do you manage the multiple textures. I would like to transition to natural but I have such breakage, I don't even know if that is a possibility. my hair is very thick at the roots and it seems like it has gotten straigher at the ends even though I haven't texlaxed in April. I DK anymore? I am going to try an Aphogee treatment for the next 2 weeks and see if my texture comes back.



I get a lot of breakage too so I shouldn't even be giving advice lol all I can say is moisture moisture moisture...and protein...but not too much protein....and low manipulation styles


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^girl I know!! I have 2 of those shower combs myself and even have my best friend hooked on one too lol. Its amazing how those cheap things can bring so much joy.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OK so.....if you ladies are having a hard time detangling, try a shower comb! I bought a Conair shower comb from sally because they didnt have the jilbere. OMG! I've never been able to comb through so easily with just suave conditioner. I always have to use AOHSR to detangle but not with this comb!!! TRY IT! I heard the Jilbere shower comb is better and cheaper. I think the conair was like 2 dollars and some change and the jilbere is less than 2 dollars.
> 
> I said it in ur thread Zkitty but just in case you didn't see CONGRATS!!! And thanks for posting the pics.


 
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i love seeing pics so its only right to overload on the pics!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So I have another product rave lol I just tried GVP Redken anti-snap and.....idk if it's too  soon...I guess I'll have to do an update in about a month but that stuff stopped my breakage! I usually get some broken hairs everytime I touch my hair...I used the gvp redken after my co-wash last night along with suave coconut and a bit of grease and today my hair is so soft and there is noooo breakage. I was literally raking my hands through my hair just to see if I would get my normal breakage lol no hairs came out! Amazing. I hope this wasn't a fluke and I would love for this to be a staple!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^LFN you are on a roll today! lol


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in

All is well.  I'll be 16 months post on December 1st.  I'm still striving for full APL or no BCing at all.  My go to styles are still a braided ponytail pinned with a claw clip or loose pony pinned with goody pony clip.  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## dr.j

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I have another product rave lol I just tried GVP Redken anti-snap and.....idk if it's too soon...I guess I'll have to do an update in about a month but that stuff stopped my breakage! I usually get some broken hairs everytime I touch my hair...I used the gvp redken after my co-wash last night along with suave coconut and a bit of grease and today my hair is so soft and there is noooo breakage. I was literally raking my hands through my hair just to see if I would get my normal breakage lol no hairs came out! Amazing. I hope this wasn't a fluke and I would love for this to be a staple!


 
Thanks LaFemme!  I've been having the same breakage issues so I'm gonna try this.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm still going strong!! I'm venturing down into henna territory now. Don't stop me!


----------



## bibirockz

I kept looking for this thread! I'm finally 4 months post! This weekend I DC with yes to carrots mixed with molasses and EVOO, my hair felt sooo strong. I'm not sure if it helped drastically with the breakage though since I've conrowed my hair since. I also did my first coffee rinse and I notice much less shedding before braiding up! @LaFemmeNaturelle I NEED a shower comb then detangling for me is a nightmare!


----------



## Imani

I'm thinking about cutting off the last of my relaxed ends soon. Its only like 1.5  inches.  I will be getting a salon trim in February, so maybe I will just wait until after that and see how much relaxed hair is left.


----------



## Nikk B

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm still going strong!! I'm venturing down into henna territory now. Don't stop me!


 
chrisanddonniesmommy I say go for it! I'm 7 months post and henna'd my hair about 2 weeks ago and all I can say is I'm in love  ! The result are amazing...my hair is super shiny and soft. I bought 2 pouches of Jamila henna and since I have 1 pouch left I think I'm going to apply it this weekend. Henna is a little messy but that's not gonna stop me given these fabulous results!


----------



## NikkiQ

7 months post today!!!!


----------



## lacreolegurl

NikkiQ said:


> 7 months post today!!!!




Congratulations, NikkiQ!!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> 7 months post today!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Nikk B said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy I say go for it! I'm 7 months post and henna'd my hair about 2 weeks ago and all I can say is I'm in love  ! The result are amazing...my hair is super shiny and soft. I bought 2 pouches of Jamila henna and since I have 1 pouch left I think I'm going to apply it this weekend. Henna is a little messy but that's not gonna stop me given these fabulous results!



How much did you need to use? I have thin/fine hair and I was wondering if I need to mix one box or a box and a half. I don't think I'll need 200 mg, though because my hair's not thick.


----------



## Poutchi

Oh God... I got the itch the BC my hair before end of the year. I keep thinking since I plan to keep it braided then it won't matter and I still think also that the relaxed ends are protecting my NG... 
Ladies... I need someone to tell me not to. 
"Transition is going smooth and I don't need to cut "( repeat) lol


----------



## SherylsTresses

^^^ That's one reason why I won't BC.  If I do, I know I might be trimming my natural hair so I prefer to hang onto relaxed ends until I reach my desired natural length.


----------



## jerseygurl

Poutchi Don't you dare touch those scissors


----------



## dorko

im almost 17 months post!


----------



## growingbrown

I'm checking in.... I'm 37 weeks post today.......and......ready to bc. I just want to enjoy my natural hair. My relaxed hair is having split ends and I keep trimming and trimming. I don't want to reach my natural hair....... So I'm thinking what to do............


----------



## Imani

SherylsTresses said:


> ^^^ That's one reason why I won't BC.  If I do, I know I might be trimming my natural hair so I prefer to hang onto relaxed ends until I reach my desired natural length.



this is why i'm not cutting as well. I trimmed a little off of the relaxed ends last month, but I won't chop them off yet. As long as they aren't splitting, they are not hurting my progress. they'll get snipped eventually and I'll have fresh blunt ends on my natural hair.


----------



## calibella218

Hey Ladies!  I don't post often but I just wanted to pop in and announce that I am now 16 months post relaxer. I can't believe its been this long already.  My hair is doing pretty good.  I am experiencing some breakage but other than that its growing.  I am at MBL (my natural hair is just grazing SL when wet) but I am thinking of doing a mini chop next month sometime - maybe to APL or BSB.  I cannot wait to rock my BAA!   Have a happy holiday everyone!


----------



## CB1731

Can I participate here?

I have officially decided to transition. I kept going back and forth on my decision but I'm ready to have my natural curls again. I love my hair straight but I can think I can get similar results with a good DC and flat iron. I am so excited!


----------



## ladysaraii

^^^ Welcome CB!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

CB1731 said:


> Can I participate here?
> 
> I have officially decided to transition. I kept going back and forth on my decision but I'm ready to have my natural curls again. I love my hair straight but I can think I can get similar results with a good DC and flat iron. I am so excited!



Welcome. Maybe we can help each other since I'm in Los Angeles as well.


----------



## CB1731

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Welcome. Maybe we can help each other since I'm in Los Angeles as well.


 

I'd like that a lot!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'm no longer a LT transitioner I BC'd 11/22/10 unexpectedly in the middle of the  night (1 wk shy of 17mths). I'm so excited to finally be natural and I can't wait to try out new styles. Unfortunately my house was broken into yesterday and they stole my Camera and PC so i don't have my actual BC pictures But I will post pics ASAP. Good Luck Transitioning Ladies!!! It's well worth it at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Poutchi

jerseygurl said:


> Poutchi Don't you dare touch those scissors


 I know right? It is terrible. I have a planned trip to see my mommy in Niger in december 2011. I was planning to transition more than 2 years. But I know how my mom liked my natural hair and we felt like i had no choice but to relax when i was moving to canada for studies ( until then she was taking very good care of my natural hair. I relaxed at the age of 18). And she doesn't know that I am transitionning. So Maybe I will BC right before to make a surprise for her lol. 
Anyway time will tell


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> Hey ladies I'm no longer a LT transitioner I BC'd 11/22/10 unexpectedly in the middle of the night (1 wk shy of 17mths). I'm so excited to finally be natural and I can't wait to try out new styles. Unfortunately my house was broken into yesterday and they stole my Camera and PC so i don't have my actual BC pictures But I will post pics ASAP. Good Luck Transitioning Ladies!!! It's well worth it at the end of the tunnel.


 

*gasps* CONGRATS!!!!  I can't wait to see the pictures! Sorry about your house being broken into though


----------



## TruMe

Still truckin' along.   Just about to hit my 1 year post relaxer mark.  I cannot wait to do a length check, texture check, check check check!!  I will be posting pics come next month.  On another note, I have been using KCCC for the past 2-3 weeks now because I wanted to try it out.  I started off my journey using Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue and Jane Carter Condition and Shine for my flat two strand twist outs (which has been my staple transitioning style).  I do have to say that I think the KCCC will be great for my WnG's once I am completely natural but as a styling product...not so much.  I like a stronger hold that lasts after day one and this just has not been doing the job.

Last thing, do you all think it is necessary to do protein treatments when you are not using direct heat at all?  I have been wavering back and forth about doing a protein treatment.  I haven't done one EVER so I'm just wondering does it really make a difference when my hair is still growing and doing it's thing without it.


----------



## Nikk B

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> How much did you need to use? I have thin/fine hair and I was wondering if I need to mix one box or a box and a half. I don't think I'll need 200 mg, though because my hair's not thick.


 
My my hair is thin but not really fine and it's SL so I only use 100 g and that's more than enough. I boil hibiscus flowers and lemon juice and when it's cooled I add it my henna to make my paste. What mixture are you planning to use?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Nikk B said:


> My my hair is thin but not really fine and it's SL so I only use 100 g and that's more than enough. I boil hibiscus flowers and lemon juice and when it's cooled I add it my henna to make my paste. What mixture are you planning to use?



Since I want the red tones, I was thinking about adding conditioner and olive oil. I think I'll mix 150 g to be on the safe side.

I thought about adding hibiscus. But, I don't want too much of a dark red. I'm doing my henna in December.


----------



## NikkiQ

holy guacamole! I'll be flat ironing in 4 weeks and I'm anxious as all get up!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAY Can't wait to see your pics Nikki. I flat ironed today. I'll post pics later when my brother and his fiancee aren't looking because they think I'm in a cult lol


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You did???? OOOOooooooh I wanna see!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

1 year post relaxer pics!!







ALMOST made WL :-(











But of course I had to trim!! I tried to get a v shape using Feye's method but um...yeah not so much a v but whatever











Glad I know I don't need a stylist anymore!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^    

Gorgeous. that's all I can say LFN. Looks AMAZING!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Thanks Nikki. I REALLY want to make hip next year but idk. I BARELY made waist because I've been having breakage out the @$$ throughout my entire transition lol but my brother just told me today that I won't get HL because I'm BLACK. I'm sure everyone else is thinking that too lol So I want to prove EVERYONE (including myself because i'm kind of doubtful) wrong.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^How is that GVP anti-breakage product you bought working for ya?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

WELL idk because I did a stupid aphogee 2 min treatment....I didn't like that stuff the first time I used it idk why I thought to use it again. I guess I thought I needed protein to get rid of the breakage but I really think I need more moisture. So because I introduced something new into my process, I'm not quite sure how the anti-snap is working. This was only my second time using it. Although I had breakage yesterday and today, I can't blame it on the anti-snap because I really think it was that stupid aphogee. So I won't be doing that again!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ugh I tried to Aphogee 2-step and hated it. My hair felt no different than before and it was a pain in the butt. they pack was WAY too little to combat this head of hair I have and I'm not buying a whole bottle of it.


----------



## jerseygurl

Poutchi said:


> I know right? It is terrible. I have a planned trip to see my mommy in Niger in december 2011. I was planning to transition more than 2 years. But I know how my mom liked my natural hair and we felt like i had no choice but to relax when i was moving to canada for studies ( until then she was taking very good care of my natural hair. I relaxed at the age of 18). And she doesn't know that I am transitionning. So Maybe I will BC right before to make a surprise for her lol.
> Anyway time will tell



I know she'll be pleased . My mom on the other hand thinks I'm making the worst mistake in the world by going nautral 



NikkiQ said:


> holy guacamole! I'll be flat ironing in 4 weeks and I'm anxious as all get up!!!


Oooh I can't wait to see your length



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> WELL idk because I did a stupid aphogee 2 min treatment....I didn't like that stuff the first time I used it idk why I thought to use it again. I guess I thought I needed protein to get rid of the breakage but I really think I need more moisture. So because I introduced something new into my process, I'm not quite sure how the anti-snap is working. This was only my second time using it. Although I had breakage yesterday and today, I can't blame it on the anti-snap because I really think it was that stupid aphogee. So I won't be doing that again!



LFN, your flatiron is GAWJUS . I had to throw out my anti-snap cos it did nada for my hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I am in the midst of a deep conditioning where I added two tsps of Amla powder. I can't wait to dunk my head in a warm tub of water!!! Since I'm not flat-ironing my hair for the holidays (I'm waiting until January), I want a strong bun!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Hey ladies! Just checking in as I have been lurking lately LOL I am over 6 months post now! YAY! I cut off 5 inches for my new angled bob to celebrate turning 30! Plus I wanted to hurry my transition along LOL I figured now was the time to try out shorter hair


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I meant to say I have over 5 months post LOL


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I am itching to get rid of this six inches of relaxed ends but if I do I will go from mid back to a little past shoulder. My twist outs will be so short again.  Sigh.  In february I will be 2 years post.  I don't know what to do because these ends are driving me nuts but I will miss my length.


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemme :notworthy your hair looks awesome!! One more month until I finally flat iron, I better see some retention lol. Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my individual braids out today and DC'd. Loving my curls at a little over 7 months and just had to share. My natural color is total obvious in the last pic...and I hate it! I can't wait to dye my hair again. erplexed


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

^^^
So cute! Your curls are adorable!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I am having a moment ladies! I am feeling a little worried and I hate that I am having these feelings...I have been feeling down worrying that I won't like my curls.  That I will just look nappy-headed instead of having luscious coils like ppl on this board :'( I know I need to accept my hair whatever texture it may have, but my old hair issues are cropping up. I feel like I am being self-hating, but I don't know how to change my mindset.  I am going to continue transitioning, but it is really bothering me that I am not having complete acceptance of my hair :'(  Any advice?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Jinez1112 said:


> I am having a moment ladies! I am feeling a little worried and I hate that I am having these feelings...I have been feeling down worrying that I won't like my curls.  That I will just look nappy-headed instead of having luscious coils like ppl on this board :'( I know I need to accept my hair whatever texture it may have, but my old hair issues are cropping up. I feel like I am being self-hating, but I don't know how to change my mindset.  I am going to continue transitioning, but it is really bothering me that I am not having complete acceptance of my hair :'(  Any advice?



The transition period includes not only the reappearance of curls, but the mentality to rediscover, love, and accept them. It will take some time (I have my moments too). Remember that the negativity was created to avoid the acceptance of diversity among the World. You will learn to love them over time. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> Took my individual braids out today and DC'd. Loving my curls at a little over 7 months and just had to share. My natural color is total obvious in the last pic...and I hate it! I can't wait to dye my hair again. erplexed


 Beautiful curls Nikki 
I have to post NG pics, I am close to 9 months post now


----------



## NikkiQ

Poutchi said:


> Beautiful curls Nikki
> I have to post NG pics, I am close to 9 months post now


 

aww thanks! I think you should most def share some pics with us. I'm all about NG pics these days :giggles:


----------



## dr.j

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> 1 year post relaxer pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST made WL :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course I had to trim!! I tried to get a v shape using Feye's method but um...yeah not so much a v but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I know I don't need a stylist anymore!!


 

Catching up in the thread so real late with my response but.....

Beautiful LaFemme! You look WL to me!


----------



## sikora

Jinez1112 said:


> I am having a moment ladies! I am feeling a little worried and I hate that I am having these feelings...I have been feeling down worrying that I won't like my curls.  That I will just look nappy-headed instead of having luscious coils like ppl on this board :'( I know I need to accept my hair whatever texture it may have, but my old hair issues are cropping up. I feel like I am being self-hating, but I don't know how to change my mindset.  I am going to continue transitioning, but it is really bothering me that I am not having complete acceptance of my hair :'(  Any advice?



Hey Jinez, we're in similar boats. I'm constantly in awe of the beautiful coils/ curls I see on here and based on my transition thus far, I don't think I'll have anything close to that.  I know people talk about relaxed ends weighing down our natural hair, but if what I have on my head now is "weighed down" what the hell will it be like when the relaxed ends are gone?? 

I didn't receive negative messages about my natural hair growing up, however I'm verrryyy concerned about my hairstyle choices after I transition. I don't want to walk around looking like a 10 year old and I feel like my hair won't look cute in a lot of the styles that I adore. 

However, I don't have yearnings to go back to a relaxer because I saw how my hair didn't do well with it a all. I think that kinda helps force me to push forward with my transitioning because I know I have absolutely nothing positive to go back to with relaxers.

I guess all we can do is keep on trucking


----------



## bibirockz

NikkiQ said:


> Took my individual braids out today and DC'd. Loving my curls at a little over 7 months and just had to share. My natural color is total obvious in the last pic...and I hate it! I can't wait to dye my hair again. erplexed



Girl ur culs look great! I can't wait for ur length check


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ladies, I am sitting here typing with a plastic cap on my hair filled with ayurvedic herbs. So far, Amla powder has made my hair stronger and a bit denser. So, I shall see what my hair will be like after this!!!!


----------



## Bigmommah

Hello ladies. Do you mind if I lurk here a while? I am supposed to be in the midst of a stretch and yet I keep thinking about transitioning. I really want to have come to a decision by Jan 1st so I thought it would be a good idea to "see" what those of you who are long term transitioning are doing to keep your hair healthy and perhaps pick up some styling ideas. 

Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^come on in Bigmommah!!! I knew I'd see you in here soon


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Come on!!! Lurk no more.


----------



## NikkiQ

bibirockz said:


> Girl ur culs look great! I can't wait for ur length check


 
I would LOVE to be full SL when I finally do a length check, but I'm happy with whatever the outcome. My hair has never been healthier.


----------



## lacreolegurl

NikkiQ said:


> I would LOVE to be full SL when I finally do a length check, but I'm happy with whatever the outcome. My hair has never been healthier.



Your hair is looking good!!!!  Great job!!


----------



## NikkiQ

lacreolegurl said:


> Your hair is looking good!!!! Great job!!


 

 means a lot coming from my transitioning hair idol


----------



## lacreolegurl

Awww.  Thank you so much.  You are so sweet!!!!!  Especially as I sit here with yet another bun.
So, what is your next step?  Are you doing another install soon?

(ETA: And please forgive me if you already answered this...I didn't go back and read.)


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Gonna put another set of individuals aka Celie braids in today when I get home from work. I've been braiding and hiding under wigs since the beginning of my transition. I've just gotten cheap and lazy and haven't gotten my beehive done again after the last time. I found it WAY too hard to detangle when I take down a beehive. At least with individuals, I can re-do the ones that come loose and they're FREE! Can't beat that lol


----------



## Bigmommah

@NikkiQ ~ Now how did you know I'd be here when I didn't lol. I just wish I could make a decision and then get on with the business of getting it done. Thanks for the warm welcome!

@Chrisanddonniesmommy ~ Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## lacreolegurl

LOL - I feel you on the FREE!!!  Maybe I'll try my hand at braiding some....I need a little change here.  Especially since I've still got at least 7 months left on my transition.


----------



## NikkiQ

Bigmommah said:


> @NikkiQ ~ Now how did you know I'd be here when I didn't lol.* I just wish I could make a decision and then get on with the business of getting it done*. Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> @Chrisanddonniesmommy ~ Thank you for the welcome.


 
Don't rush the decision b/c you need to make sure it's the right one for you. No one is putting a deadline on it but you young lady. 



lacreolegurl said:


> LOL - I feel you on the FREE!!! Maybe I'll try my hand at braiding some....I need a little change here.  Especially since I've still got at least 7 months left on my transition.


 
what has been your go-to style during your transition thus far? buns?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Bigmommah said:


> @Chrisanddonniesmommy ~ Thank you for the welcome.



Anytime! We're all here to help and support.


----------



## lacreolegurl

NikkiQ said:


> what has been your go-to style during your  transition thus far? buns?



  Buns are my usual do.  Sometimes, I'll mix it up and braid the front and do a side bun or braid the hair in my bun.  Even after I do a rollerset, by the second or third day, I'm putting it back up in a bun usually with my donut.  

I used to do more wash and goes, but now it looks  with those remaining relaxed ends. 

Next summer, I plan to rock this stuff wild and free!!!  No.more.buns.   Well, maybe a hot pony puff every now and then....


----------



## NikkiQ

You better rock that pony puff woman! lol


----------



## MochaMooch

Hey everyone!
 I have been following this thread for the past month and spent hours reading from the start . Now I finally decided it was time to post and stop lurking. I had my last relaxer in December 2009 so next week on the 11th will be a year since I gave up the creamy crack! I'm planning to transition until my hair is long enough to tie back.


----------



## TruMe

MochaMooch said:


> I had my last relaxer in December 2009 so next week on the 11th will be a year since I gave up the creamy crack!



 Hey MochaMooch, I am right there with ya.  My one year will be December 8th!


----------



## MochaMooch

TruMe said:


> Hey MochaMooch, I am right there with ya.  My one year will be December 8th!



When are you planning on doing the BC?


----------



## Bigmommah

Do most of you plan on cutting off your relaxed ends after a certain amount of time or when your hair reaches a certain length?

I don't wear my hair down that often currently so I don't plan to seriously trim my hair until it's HL or so. That's at least 2 years away. Oh well I'll wait until I do my length check in January before I ask any more questions lol.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Bigmommah said:


> Do most of you plan on cutting off your relaxed ends after a certain amount of time or when your hair reaches a certain length?
> 
> I don't wear my hair down that often currently so I don't plan to seriously trim my hair until it's HL or so. That's at least 2 years away. Oh well I'll wait until I do my length check in January before I ask any more questions lol.



I'm in it for the long haul. Once my natural hair hits MBL (stretched), then I'll chop any remaining relaxed ends.


----------



## jerseygurl

Am just taking it one day at a time. Although I would like for my hair to be at least APL before I BC.


----------



## dorko

i don't plan on chopping for a long while.
17 months so far

my hair grows kinda slow it seems so i dunno.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Bigmommah said:


> Do most of you plan on cutting off your relaxed ends after a certain amount of time or when your hair reaches a certain length?
> 
> I don't wear my hair down that often currently so I don't plan to seriously trim my hair until it's HL or so. That's at least 2 years away. Oh well I'll wait until I do my length check in January before I ask any more questions lol.



I'm just doing light trims for now and will continue to do so until I am my natural hair is bsl.


----------



## TruMe

MochaMooch said:


> When are you planning on doing the BC?



I don't have a specific date but I think I would once my hair is at least SL unstretched.  I think maybe another year should do the trick.  How about you?


----------



## NikkiQ

Bigmommah said:


> *Do most of you plan on cutting off your relaxed ends after a certain amount of time or when your hair reaches a certain length?*
> 
> I don't wear my hair down that often currently so I don't plan to seriously trim my hair until it's HL or so. That's at least 2 years away. Oh well I'll wait until I do my length check in January before I ask any more questions lol.


 
After a year and a half or when my natural hair hits SL. whichever comes first


----------



## Bigmommah

TruMe said:


> I don't have a specific date but I think I would once my hair is at least SL unstretched.  I think maybe another year should do the trick.  How about you?



If I do transition I will probably just slowly trim the relaxed ends off.


----------



## fivetimestwo

arm445 said:


> Hey ladies I'm no longer a LT transitioner I BC'd 11/22/10 unexpectedly in the middle of the  night (1 wk shy of 17mths). I'm so excited to finally be natural and I can't wait to try out new styles. Unfortunately my house was broken into yesterday and they stole my Camera and PC so i don't have my actual BC pictures But I will post pics ASAP. Good Luck Transitioning Ladies!!! It's well worth it at the end of the tunnel.



I'm so late but I wanted to say congrats on your BC! It was cool being your transition buddy...


----------



## MochaMooch

TruMe said:


> I don't have a specific date but I think I would once my hair is at least SL unstretched.  I think maybe another year should do the trick.  How about you?



I was originally planning to wait til next December but I got scissor happy a few weeks ago and chopped off quite a bit of my relaxed ends. So I think by May/June I'll be ready to part with the rest.


----------



## tricie

Bigmommah said:


> Do most of you plan on cutting off your relaxed ends after a certain amount of time or when your hair reaches a certain length?
> 
> I don't wear my hair down that often currently so I don't plan to seriously trim my hair until it's HL or so. That's at least 2 years away. Oh well I'll wait until I do my length check in January before I ask any more questions lol.



I don't really plan on bc'ing, just gradually trimming the ends. I wear my hair in braids or a phony pony or flex rods, so it's hidden most of the time. I'm gonna do a small trim in February when I take my braids down. I'd like to have it APL when straightened.

I'm also checking in, ladies! This month will be 1 year and 8 months post relaxer! Woo hoo! I want to straighten it, too, but I'm chicken to put direct heat on it! I'll get over myself though, LOL!

HHG!


----------



## Jewell

Bigmommah said:


> Do most of you plan on cutting off your relaxed ends after a certain amount of time or when your hair reaches a certain length?
> 
> I don't wear my hair down that often currently so I don't plan to seriously trim my hair until it's HL or so. That's at least 2 years away. Oh well I'll wait until I do my length check in January before I ask any more questions lol.



I don't wear my hair down either.  It's braided beneath wigs much of the year.  No large trims until my hair reaches HL as a whole (my goal as well), which is about 1 year away for me.  It's (HL) only about 6 inches from where I am now, but my hair sometimes grows slowly due to anemia...so I just say 1year to give it enough time.  

I want to see how long my hair can get before I worry about BC'ing or cutting off a large portion of the texlaxed ends.  It's generally healthy, no split ends, and very thick.  I just wanted to rid myself of relaxers and have my hair growing in thicker...I can wait on getting rid of the ends now that they're pretty easy to manage.  Right now, I trim about 1/2" to 1" every other month - 2 months...which is a VERY SLOW rate IMO.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in...

I'm 67 weeks post-touch up. I've been committed to learning dry styling ~ i *refuse* to go through another Canadian winter with wet hair! 

So far I like bantu knot twist-outs, banana clips and buns. I'd like to try micro twists w/o adding hair but my texlaxed ends are so thin. 

How are you styling your hair this winter?


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Decided to stop doing BKT's altogether. My last BKT was in October. I want to transition without any chemicals whatsoever. If I want straight hair, then I'll do that. But I don't want any heat at all on my hair. That was the last time I used direct heat. I want to shoot for my birthday in October 2011 to BC. I'm gradually cutting relaxed ends, I'm calculating that if I wait that long, I should have 11-12 inches of NG. I've just been rocking twist outs, bantu knot outs, and other protective styles. I wear my hair down maybe once a week. I've gone natural now 3 times in my adult life. So, I'm serious about doing this thing right this time around. :yeah:


----------



## NikkiQ

I THINK I'm 32 weeks post. Not too sure right now lol. Don't have my calendar in front of me right now.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> I THINK I'm 32 weeks post. Not too sure right now lol. Don't have my calendar in front of me right now.



According to your ticker, you are almost 30 weeks.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I cut about an inch and a half a few weeks ago and today ive been snipping random straight chunks on my twist out.  I have a feeling my transition is not going to last much longer.....


----------



## MochaMooch

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I cut about an inch and a half a few weeks ago and today ive been snipping random straight chunks on my twist out.  I have a feeling my transition is not going to last much longer.....



I've been doing exactly the same. I have two strand twists at the moment and some of the straight ends are annoying so I keep cutting. Your hair looks lovely in your sig, it looks completely natural. 

How long have you been transitioning for?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

MochaMooch said:


> I've been doing exactly the same. I have two strand twists at the moment and some of the straight ends are annoying so I keep cutting. Your hair looks lovely in your sig, it looks completely natural.
> 
> How long have you been transitioning for?


Thank you   I've been going at this for about a year and nine months I think.  My only problem is that my hair grows so slow I'm only at a little past shoulder, my natural hair that is.  Im sick if these thin end though.  I'm trying to make it to two years post before I finally get rid of these ends. I have between three and five inches left i'd say.


----------



## SherylsTresses

tricie said:


> I'm also checking in, ladies! *This month will be 1 year and 8 months post relaxer!* Woo hoo! I want to straighten it, too, but I'm chicken to put direct heat on it! I'll get over myself though, LOL!
> 
> HHG!



Wow 20 months post...!!!  Congrats to you.  I hope I can last that long.


----------



## Bun Mistress

just checking in.  I am now washing about twice a week now, I've almost given up on shampoo for the winter.  I did an S&D the week before last.  I'm now MBL streched. YAH!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> According to your ticker, you are almost 30 weeks.


 
I don't go according to the ticker for my amount of weeks b/c it's always off. I count every week from the day I've gotten my last relaxer (April 23rd) and it's 32. That ticker is just a countdown to when you hit the next month. Not very accurate on weeks. Very weird.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I big chopped tonight.  Couldnt hold out anymore


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> According to your ticker, you are almost 30 weeks.



Nope her ticker looks about right at 32 weeks to me. 7 months does not equal 28. Just like yours says 6 months and 4 weeks....doesn't say 7 months because each month has extra days that are not a full week...and I assume you are more than 28 weeks post.

But congrats Nikki you are moving along nicely! Time is passing fast, no?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I big chopped tonight.  Couldnt hold out anymore




Pics?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Pics?


I will try to get some up tomorrow night.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey girls!!!
I turned 9 months post last saturday!!! I guess I am serious about this transitionning deal. I would never imagine me being able to pull this off ( not relax for 9 months!!!). I am going to slow down the cuts since I am trying to reach BSL straigthen by dec 2011.


----------



## jerseygurl

Poutchi said:


> Hey girls!!!
> I turned 9 months post last saturday!!! I guess I am serious about this transitionning deal. I would never imagine me being able to pull this off ( not relax for 9 months!!!). I am going to slow down the cuts since I am trying to reach BSL straigthen by dec 2011.


whoo hoo!!! It just gets better from here on in. Hang in there.


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Nope her ticker looks about right at 32 weeks to me. 7 months does not equal 28. Just like yours says 6 months and 4 weeks....doesn't say 7 months because each month has extra days that are not a full week...and I assume you are more than 28 weeks post.
> 
> But congrats Nikki you are moving along nicely! *Time is passing fast, no?*


 
Yeah very fast. Doesn't seem like it's been that long. I can't wait see my progress at 1 year post in April. How far along are you now LFN?


----------



## Nikk B

Just checking in it's been a while since I did a real post/update on my hair journey...well I'm 29 weeks post relaxer !!! On November 24th I got so frustrated with my relaxed ends that I cut off about 5 in  and freaked out afterwards! I've become a henna head and I henna my hair every 2-3 weeks depending on what's going on. I :heart2: how henna makes my hair look and feel..I can actually determine my hair type now lol which is 3c/4a. When I figure out how to upload pics I'll post some before and after shots of my cut and henna results.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> I don't go according to the ticker for my amount of weeks b/c it's always off. I count every week from the day I've gotten my last relaxer (April 23rd) and it's 32. That ticker is just a countdown to when you hit the next month. Not very accurate on weeks. Very weird.



Yeah, I figured that out. That's why I have a love-hate relationship with tickers in general.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah very fast. Doesn't seem like it's been that long. I can't wait see my progress at 1 year post in April. How far along are you now LFN?



Now you know I don't count weeks and I had to remove my ticker to fit my pic. All I can tell you is that I'll be 13 month on the 27th lol


----------



## NikkiQ

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Yeah, I figured that out. That's why I have a love-hate relationship with tickers in general.


 
lol as confusing as they may be, sometimes it feels good to see the months on there 



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Now you know I don't count weeks and I had to remove my ticker to fit my pic. All I can tell you is that I'll be 13 month on the 27th lol


 
13 months? *sigh* one day I'll be there. I'm still a newb to it. Still in the single digits lol. I really need to iron out a legit reggie. I've gotten my PJism at bay so now I just need to narrow down my staples. How long did it take you to find your staples?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> lol as confusing as they may be, sometimes it feels good to see the months on there
> 
> 
> 
> 13 months? *sigh* one day I'll be there. I'm still a newb to it. Still in the single digits lol. I really need to iron out a legit reggie. I've gotten my PJism at bay so now I just need to narrow down my staples. How long did it take you to find your staples?



Um.....idk girl lol Vo5 and Suave have been staples all my life and those are my co-washing conditioners. I use any shampoo, I'm not picky. I found TRESemme at the beginning of my journey too and I DC with that....it took me a while to find AOHSR because I didn't want to spend the money on it....I can't really answer that question because I'm not too concerned with finding the "perfect" product. IF something works for my hair then I keep it and don't continue to find something better. I do like sales so sometimes I'll try new things but for the most part, my staples are determined by price lol which is why all of my staples are less than 5 dollars.


----------



## NikkiQ

I just started on the V05 and Suave kick once I started transitioning b/c it was cheap to cowash with, but I found that those are the BEST conditioners for dealing with lots of NG. I bought Mane n Tail shampoo and a conditioner/shampoo set of Tresemme b/c they were on sale lol. I'm too scared to spend that much on AOHSR b/c if I don't like it then that's money down the drain. I'm too much of a cheapie to try it. Maybe if they had tiny sample sizes to try I'd be all over it like white on rice lol.


----------



## SherylsTresses

My relaxed ends continue to be porous so I'm sill using Roux Porosity Control as a final rinse.  Man I can't wait to get rid of those relaxed ends.  As soon as I hit natural APL stretched, they are gone...!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^How far are you from natural APL now?


----------



## SherylsTresses

What's up Nik...!?!?!  I'm maybe two inches in the back.  I really want full APL though.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> I just started on the V05 and Suave kick once I started transitioning b/c it was cheap to cowash with, but I found that those are the BEST conditioners for dealing with lots of NG. I bought Mane n Tail shampoo and a conditioner/shampoo set of Tresemme b/c they were on sale lol. I'm too scared to spend that much on AOHSR b/c if I don't like it then that's money down the drain. I'm too much of a cheapie to try it. Maybe if they had tiny sample sizes to try I'd be all over it like white on rice lol.




Girl I know! I bought the AOHSR when someone posted coupon codes for medco health store or whatever so I only paid a dollar! But, it's only good because its the only thing I can detangle with quickly after I shampoo. Other conditioners work but I have to let it settle on my hair for a few hours. So I decided I'm only gonna shampoo and DC every 3 weeks and detangle then so I really have no need for the AOHSR anymore. Although I am able to get about 6 uses per bottle.....but I can get way more out of a bottle of tresemme lol I also discovered that I can co-wash my scalp with tj nourish spa. Other conditioners I can't put on my scalp so I usually only put it on my hair when I co-wash. I JUST found that out about the tj nourish spa like a few days ago....so yeah I'm learning but I'm trying not to buy anymore stuff unnecessarily. I'm pretty content with my regimen for now.


----------



## NikkiQ

SherylsTresses said:


> What's up Nik...!?!?! I'm maybe two inches in the back. I really want full APL though.


 
totally jelly! My hair is barely SL with my sad little relaxed ends attached. Lord knows how long it'll take for me to get to your level. I bow down to you lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ladies, I need help. My DH is having a Christmas office party and I don't know what to do with my hair. I really don't want to apply heat until next month for my length check and trimming. Twist outs and braid outs aren't really working for me now because my natural hair is thicker and my relaxed ends are thinner and it's becoming more obvious.


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Girl I know! I bought the AOHSR when someone posted coupon codes for medco health store or whatever so I only paid a dollar! But, it's only good because its the only thing I can detangle with quickly after I shampoo. Other conditioners work but I have to let it settle on my hair for a few hours. So I decided I'm only gonna shampoo and DC every 3 weeks and detangle then so I really have no need for the AOHSR anymore. Although I am able to get about 6 uses per bottle.....but I can get way more out of a bottle of tresemme lol I also discovered that I can co-wash my scalp with tj nourish spa. Other conditioners I can't put on my scalp so I usually only put it on my hair when I co-wash. I JUST found that out about the tj nourish spa like a few days ago....so yeah I'm learning but I'm trying not to buy anymore stuff unnecessarily. I'm pretty content with my regimen for now.


 
I remember your thread about AO vs TJ (hope I got that right). I was VERY tempted after reading all the reviews from everyone, but I fought off the PJ demon lol. I think with shampoos and conditioners, I'm gonna ride with V05, Suave, and Tresemme til the wheels fall off. My hair still loves Silk Elements cholesterol and their mega moisture treatment. Good and cheap...my 2 favorite things. But I found this Roots of Nature Shea Butter and Green Tea DC and girl lemme tell ya...hair like BUTTER! Only thing I'm gonna add to my reggie are amla and brahma oils. That's the main think I'm lacking, good oils.


----------



## NikkiQ

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Ladies, I need help. My DH is having a Christmas office party and I don't know what to do with my hair. I really don't want to apply heat until next month for my length check and trimming. Twist outs and braid outs aren't really working for me now because my natural hair is thicker and my relaxed ends are thinner and it's becoming more obvious.


 
are you wiling to use any heat at all? Ever tried a bantu knot out?


----------



## fivetimestwo

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Ladies, I need help. My DH is having a Christmas office party and I don't know what to do with my hair. I really don't want to apply heat until next month for my length check and trimming. Twist outs and braid outs aren't really working for me now because my natural hair is thicker and my relaxed ends are thinner and it's becoming more obvious.



How about a twist-and-curl style? Once you do it you can pin it up or style it however you want to make it more formal.  I'm more than 17 mos. post and I just did this style over the weekend and it came out great (see attached pic). I used 
HE Tousle Me Softly finishing cream and long term relationship leave in, rolled the ends of the twists with perm rods (blue) and sat under the dryer. My relaxed ends were well hidden and there was virtually no frizz. It might be worth a try if you don't want to flat iron.


----------



## SherylsTresses

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Ladies, I need help. *My DH is having a Christmas office party and* *I don't know what to do with my hair. I really don't want to apply heat until next month for my length check and trimming.* Twist outs and braid outs aren't really working for me now because my natural hair is thicker and my relaxed ends are thinner and it's becoming more obvious.


 

Maybe you can try a slick bun using aloe vera gel to smooth your edges. I asked the forum for hairstyle advice for an interview and that was the most popular response, with much thanks to our own LaFemmeNaturelle. 

Here's the tutorial I was referred to: YouTube - Bun Tutorial


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> I remember your thread about AO vs TJ (hope I got that right). I was VERY tempted after reading all the reviews from everyone, but I fought off the PJ demon lol. I think with shampoos and conditioners, I'm gonna ride with V05, Suave, and Tresemme til the wheels fall off. My hair still loves Silk Elements cholesterol and their mega moisture treatment. Good and cheap...my 2 favorite things. But I found this Roots of Nature Shea Butter and Green Tea DC and girl lemme tell ya...hair like BUTTER! Only thing I'm gonna add to my reggie are amla and brahma oils. That's the main think I'm lacking, good oils.




YES the SE mega cholesterol is good. I mix it with the tresemme when I DC. BUT I'm gonna see if I can replace the SE mega cholesterol with lekair. The lekair words good by itself but I've never mixed the two. But its cheaper and I'm all for the cheapies lol....um...stop promoting new products. I'm NOT gonna buy I'm NOT gonna buy! I had amla oil, wish you wouldve said something before I threw it away lol I threw away my skikikai oil too lol they were making my hair darker.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses said:


> Maybe you can try a slick bun using aloe vera gel to smooth your edges. I asked the forum for hairstyle advice for an interview and that was the most popular response, with much thanks to our own LaFemmeNaturelle.
> 
> Here's the tutorial I was referred to: YouTube - Bun Tutorial



ITA! And get a cute little hairpiece to glam it up.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Thanks, Ladies!

Maybe I can combine the twist and curl and updo ideas? I do have plenty of hair toys that can make it cute.

I'm really trying to wait until eight months of transition before using any heat. It's hard; but, I'm trying!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> YES the SE mega cholesterol is good. I mix it with the tresemme when I DC. BUT I'm gonna see if I can replace the SE mega cholesterol with lekair. The lekair words good by itself but I've never mixed the two. But its cheaper and I'm all for the cheapies lol....um...stop promoting new products. I'm NOT gonna buy I'm NOT gonna buy! I had amla oil, wish you wouldve said something before I threw it away lol I threw away my skikikai oil too lol *they were making my hair darker*.


 
ahhhhhhhh!!!! And here I am looking at henna so I can dye this light brown mop top of mine


----------



## NikkiQ

what are you ladies doing with your hair for the holidays? any big plans?


----------



## ladysaraii

NikkiQ said:


> what are you ladies doing with your hair for the holidays? any big plans?


 

Girl, I'm letting it down long enough for my mama to take pics and then it's going back up in the beehive.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I posted some texture shots in my fotki.


----------



## SherylsTresses

NikkiQ said:


> what are you ladies doing with your hair for the holidays? any big plans?




I plan to flat iron for Christmas using my Chi and probably blow dry using my Chi rocket which is still brand new from Christmas last year.


----------



## NikkiQ

SherylsTresses said:


> I posted some texture shots in my fotki.


 
 GORGEOUS texture!


----------



## CB1731

I'm going to wear it in a bun. I was going to flat iron it but no, I want to keep it hidden. I might let my mom dust the ends for me. 

I reaaaally wanted to reach for the scissors and cut a chunk of hair off so I could see what my curls would look like without the straight ends (I have so many different layers in my hair I could hide it)  but I quickly threw it up in a messy bun and started cleaning my room. The urge has now passed.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> what are you ladies doing with your hair for the holidays? any big plans?



I have a straight half wig so I'm gonna flat iron the front of my hair and wear the wig. Hope it looks natural lol


----------



## Poutchi

I will be going to Quebec city for the holidays. My sister is supposed to find me a braider that could do kinky twists in my hair. So I will try to have my hair braided as soon as I arrived over there. So for the holidays, I will be braided ( if she finds someone...)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Poutchi said:


> I will be going to Quebec city for the holidays. My sister is supposed to find me a braider that could do kinky twists in my hair. So I will try to have my hair braided as soon as I arrived over there. So for the holidays, I will be braided ( if she finds someone...)



Wow poutchi it's been nine months? Time sure is flying! Are you still bkting? Also, I'm on my phone so can't send pms but we haven't talked in a while can you pm me about the roommate situation?


----------



## NikkiQ

I watched a few of Taren's videos on her YT channel last night and it has me even more excited to transition to natural than ever!!!


----------



## angelgrl135

hey ladies!!!!!!!!!! i've been weaved up the entire year so I don't ever really have anything to input in this thread but on Friday I will be 17 mos post and I am taking down my sew-in and flat ironing, or maybe just doing a braid out depending on how I feel. SO EXCITED!!

I have no desire to cut my hair, especially now in the winter time, the summer was the only time I was tempted so I will at least be making it to the 2 year mark b4 I cut the remaining relaxed ends.


----------



## bibirockz

NikkiQ said:


> what are you ladies doing with your hair for the holidays? any big plans?



I'm taking these braids down. Then doing my first henna or caramel treatment and pull out the heat


----------



## fivetimestwo

NikkiQ said:


> what are you ladies doing with your hair for the holidays? any big plans?



Me! Me! Me! :bouncegre

I plan to henna, DC and flat iron. I want to do a couple of length check photos too for the end of the year (on both wet and dry hair). I haven't flat ironed/henna'd since June (avatar pic) and I'm anxious to see my progress.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Sounds like we may be obligated to post holiday hair pics.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses said:


> Sounds like we may be obligated to post holiday hair pics.



Yes Y'ALL are!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yes Y'ALL are!!!!!!


 
umm...YOU TOO young lady! Half wig and all, we want to see


----------



## Jewell

I just DC'd, did a minor 1" trim, and rebraided my hair the other night...so I will be doing my usual...rocking a fly wig and calling it a day!  I get so tired and busy during the holidays that the LAST thing I wanna think about is trying to spend 3 hrs straightening my hair just to see the same ol' people.  Anywho, I have several new wigs to break in, so that will be fun.  Currently 16.5 months post, still chuggin' along!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey everybody

I just wanted to share that i'm am 30 weeks post as of today!!!

I'm SO happy that i've mad it this far and everything is STILL going smooth....i find if i just stick with the same routine of sectioning off my hair every single time i deal with it....it just makes it super easy to deal with.

Problem? I need bigger clips to section off my hair....i hate when i don't pay attention when i'm shopping....i should've looked for the larger clips


----------



## TruMe

1 year post today!!  Will be doing a length check and new progress pics at the end of this month.


----------



## LisaMar

One year post as of two weeks ago!


----------



## fivetimestwo

TruMe said:


> 1 year post today!!  Will be doing a length check and new progress pics at the end of this month.





LisaMar said:


> One year post as of two weeks ago!




Congrats to both of you on making it to the 1 year mark!


----------



## tricie

SherylsTresses said:


> Wow 20 months post...!!!  Congrats to you.  I hope I can last that long.



Thanks, Sheryl!  You can do it! If anyone would have told me a few years back that I would be natural, I would never have believed it!


----------



## Bigmommah

For all of you that celebrated major milestones recently these are for you!

My daughter is going to give me a "hair hook-up" as a Christmas present so I'll have my pictures to post New Year's day.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I just want to inform all the one-year markers that:

1. I have a case of the jealous.

2. I hate you (no, j/k)

3. Let me rethink #2.

4. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Chelz checkin in at *18 months post*....Lawdddd 


6 more months until the 2 year transition mark...


----------



## SmilingElephant

@Chelz

....congrats and congrats to all the 1 year marker makers!!!


----------



## Poutchi

One year... You guys should stop rubbing it in our faces seriously... I am jealous here lol. But anyway wowsers! One year is quite something without a relaxer. But I am getting there to, little by little. 
I should have never relaxed my first 6 months stretch... bad bad bad decision Poutchi...


----------



## TruMe

fivetimestwo said:


> Congrats to both of you on making it to the 1 year mark!




Thank you!!


----------



## TruMe

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I just want to inform all the one-year markers that:
> 
> 1. I have a case of the jealous.
> 
> 2. I hate you (no, j/k)
> 
> 3. Let me rethink #2.
> 
> 4. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!



  Too funny, but thank you!


----------



## TruMe

Thanks @SmilingElephant and @Poutchi!  I cannot wait to be where @Chelz is!!


----------



## tricie

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I just want to inform all the one-year markers that:
> 
> 1. I have a case of the jealous.
> 
> 2. I hate you (no, j/k)
> 
> 3. Let me rethink #2.
> 
> 4. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!



Hilarious!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Poutchi said:


> One year... You guys should stop rubbing it in our faces seriously... I am jealous here lol. But anyway wowsers! One year is quite something without a relaxer. But I am getting there to, little by little.
> I should have never relaxed my first 6 months stretch... bad bad bad decision Poutchi...



Thank you! I thought the same thing. If I didn't relax in May, I would've been one year next month. Ugh!!! But, hey, better late than never, right?

Well, that's the b.s. I keep telling myself to get over the jealousy,


----------



## naturalpride

I decided to join this challenge. I miss my natural hair; the last time I was natural I bc'd and that was Nov. 07 until March 09. Thus time I will transition for 3 years before I chop off the ends. (If the Lord says the same)


----------



## ladysaraii

Chelz said:


> Chelz checkin in at *18 months post*....Lawdddd
> 
> 
> 6 more months until the 2 year transition mark...


 
Congrats!  18 months went by kinda quick didnt it?


----------



## SmilingElephant

OMG omg omg omg ya'll.....i'ma post pics another day pretty soon but i put a lil gel on ma nape and i got some pretty spirals!!!! They look 3c-ish I only tried it on a  really small area.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ladysaraii said:


> Congrats!  *18 months went by kinda quick didnt it?*



Ummmmmmm....


Noooooooooo....


But thanks anyway!!


----------



## havilland

i'm in!  i neeeeed this thread.  i do not want to big chop.  

i am currently texlaxed with about 3-4 inches of new growth.  

last full relaxer was april 2010 and i cut three inches of hair off to strengthen up my ends.

*i am going to see how going natural affects my hair, since stretching has made a positive difference, i figure why not?*

*but i am determined to not have to chop any more hair*. 

_off to read every previous post in this thread_........


----------



## Bulletproof

I am almost sure I am BC'ing before the end of the year. I want to learn how to style and manage my hair so by the time summer and 2 years post comes in June I know what i am doing. I will still be wearing my wigs to PS in the meantime.


----------



## ladysaraii

Chelz said:


> Ummmmmmm....
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo....
> 
> 
> But thanks anyway!!


 

Lol!  Ok it didn't.  But I'm amazed that I'm at this point.


----------



## NikkiQ

33 weeks today! It feels weird still saying weeks lol. I'll be 8 months on the 23rd.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

This is soooo hard!  I'm about 35 weeks post with BSL hair and about 4-ish inches of NG.  I love lacio lacio, but of course the effects are temporary and I have more bad hair days than good.  I usually rock braidouts, but with two small children, that is not an option in the winter.  In the summer, I can air-dry overnight and if it's still damp the next day, it's OK.  In any event, I can't believe how many YEARS post people are here and still have not BC'd.  I want to BC, but think I would absolutely hate it.  My hair texture is just kinda crinkly, with no real curl pattern.  I'm so curious as to what it would do with today's products and regimens, but I also hate the lack of versatility with short hair.  On top of all this, I'm going VERY gray.   Lots of changes I'm going throuh lately.


----------



## jerseygurl

I think I may have to trim my hair again, the relaxed ends are thin and my ponytail looks anorexic. Before I put it back into braids or corn rows, I may trim back to APL. I can't believe I'm almost a year post, whoo hoo!!!


----------



## bibirockz

I cowashed/poo'ed at the same time last night then DC. I love how I didn't have to detangle, staying braided up for another 2 weeks.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So how many of ya'll NEVER get breakage? Care to post progress pics? Or you could just tell what length you were when you started and where you are now.  I keep seeing transitioners on hairlista say they never get breakage....but they are the same length they were when they began transitioning

I get breakage EVERYDAY and I'm still retaining length. So I'm just wondering how common this is cause I'm always like this erplexed when I see people say they don't get breakage.


----------



## bibirockz

^ unfortunately I've been getting really bad breakage and I believe I've retained some length as well, I guess we'll see out at the end of this month :crossfingers:


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Celinastarr said she had breakage throughout her 3 year transition and we see what kind of hair she has. BMP had breakage as well....she broke all the way to bsl natural lol IDK I just feel like it's discouraging to newbies when people say they don't get breakage. I mean thats AWESOME if you don't get breakage but can I see some pics to back it up? Until I see proof, I can't believe it lol


----------



## SherylsTresses

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So how many of ya'll NEVER get breakage? Care to post progress pics? Or you could just tell what length you were when you started and where you are now. I keep seeing transitioners on hairlista say they never get breakage....but they are the same length they were when they began transitioning
> 
> I get breakage EVERYDAY and I'm still retaining length. So I'm just wondering how common this is cause I'm always like this erplexed when I see people say they don't get breakage.


 

I believe Allandra had little breakage.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I get a little breakage here and there; but, since I've added some ayurvedic herbs in my regimen, the breakage has lessened.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses said:


> I believe Allandra had little breakage.



Allandra wore her hair straightened most of the time which is understandable. Plus she still had breakage. These girls are saying they have NO breakage and they talk about products and such, not technique....and still, no progress. So as much as I want to believe it, I'm 5 mins away from telling them they're delusional.

ETA: Maybe I'm just a hater....so let me hate! lol


----------



## Imani

I'm coming up on about 14 1/2 months post.  I honestly don't even know where my relaxed hair starts. I used heat weekly throughtout majority of my transition, so I think some of my hair may be heat trained. So i can't tell whats heat trained and whats relaxed lol. I'ma try to post some pics of my hair wet this weekend.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Imani said:


> I'm coming up on about 14 1/2 months post.  I honestly don't even know where my relaxed hair starts. I used heat weekly throughtout majority of my transition, so I think some of my hair may be heat trained. So i can't tell whats heat trained and whats relaxed lol. I'ma try to post some pics of my hair wet this weekend.



Are you going to continue to heat train when you are fully natural?


----------



## bibirockz

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Celinastarr said she had breakage throughout her 3 year transition and we see what kind of hair she has. BMP had breakage as well....she broke all the way to bsl natural lol IDK I just feel like it's discouraging to newbies when people say they don't get breakage. I mean thats AWESOME if you don't get breakage but can I see some pics to back it up? Until I see proof, I can't believe it lol



Yes! I totally feel discouraged especially after I checked a thread on here a few days ago about how some people get 2 strands to none of breakage  while I get so much. But I feel like I'm going to see it a lot, so I might as well suck it and hide my hair  ITA I don't get how you get no breakage at all and you're transitioning with no progress to show, doesn't make sense to me when "everyone's" hair grows.


----------



## Bigmommah

Ok I'll say what y'all are too polite to. THEY IS BE LYIN!

In all seriousness I will never believe that people are experiencing 0 breakage. The only hair I believe that doesn't break is the hair that continues to grow after we're dead and that's only because there is 0 further manipulation or life to be lived.

My apologies, this is becoming a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm with you Bigmommah. Ain't no way in high holy H**L a person can get not an ounce of breakage. I don't care if you're on the best reggie on the planet...there will be at least a little breakage.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

lol ya'll are funny

Especially you Nikki. High holy hell?


----------



## NikkiQ

what can I say? my fam is country lol


----------



## Jewell

I know for me, I got a good amt of breakage in the back 1/3 of my hair (if you section hair in 3 parts, 2 in front half and one big portion in the back).  The texlaxed hair broke right off from the nice, thick, healthy NG...and now I'm just holding on to some thinness back there...but the front is still pretty much free of breakage at the demarcation line...which is why I don't wanna go ahead and BC off the rest of the texlaxed ends from the back!  

My hair would be 10-12" _difference in length_ between the front and back if I did that.  So, I'll just let it remain roughly even as it is, but thank God the breakage has stopped.  It was mainly due to my dry combing and tangles from shed hair.  My NG is shoulder length stretched, NL unstretched.  Coming along; keeping it conditioned/moisturized and oiled has helped keep breakage at bay. * I'm so GLAD I decided to transition again because I ADORE MY NATURAL HAIR...so much thicker and healthier than the processed hair!  *


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

UM....Jewell idk if I'm trippin but um....have you posted pics of your finally wl hair?


ETA: I think I have you mixed up with someone else. You have alot of pics in your fotki...the lady I'm thinking of didn't have many. Do you wear wigs daily?


----------



## CB1731

Ok so.....I really thought that I had made a decision to go ahead and transition to natural but I think I am going to relax my hair when I go home for Christmas so my mom can do it for me. Why is it so dang hard to decide?

 Good luck transitioning ladies!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

CB1731 said:


> Ok so.....I really thought that I had made a decision to go ahead and transition to natural but I think I am going to relax my hair when I go home for Christmas so my mom can do it for me. Why is it so dang hard to decide?
> 
> Good luck transitioning ladies!



Depends on why you want to transition. It wasn't a hard decision for me because I just knew I didn't want to be relaxed anymore. Anything I can do with relaxed hair I can do with natural hair but its not the same vice versa. It's fine if you don't want to do it. You just have to know the real reasons behind your decisions. You should definitely make sure you are SURE that you want to relax. I was mad that I relaxed with my last relaxer. Had I not, I would be almost 16 months post by now. But I wasn't even considering transitioning back then so oh well.


----------



## CB1731

I think curly hair is beautiful and it would a fun change to see some curls on my head. It would be nice to have the option of wearing both curly and straight. I prefer my hair straight majority of the time though. One day I'll be so excited about transitioning but then the next day, I really really want to relax it. I don't have any real reason other than just wanting to see my my curls will look like.


----------



## dafnie

This is hard. I've never had see-through ends like this. My detangling process has got to be upgraded. 

*9 months post*

After washing my hair... this is how much new growth I've got.







*10 months post*

Hair straightened.


----------



## Jewell

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> UM....Jewell idk if I'm trippin but um....have you posted pics of your finally wl hair?
> 
> 
> ETA: I think I have you mixed up with someone else. You have alot of pics in your fotki...the lady I'm thinking of didn't have many. Do you wear wigs daily?




I have posted some pics, but not from the back showing the length.  I have short, wide mirrors (that hit chest-high, like a bathroom medicine cabinet or dresser mirror), and since I also have a long torso it's impossible for me to hold the camera and take a full length shot showing the back right now.  I will post pics from the back soon, with the help of my neighbor.  You may be thinking of another lady.  I'm going to get a full-length mirror ASAP to have for better pics and just in gen.

I just realized it was WL last week when I took it down to rebraid.  I do wear wigs daily (mostly home since I work/go 2 school from home)...so I only put my wig on when I have company over or if I'm leaving my house!  Sometimes, that may be only 3 times a week if I'm very busy with wrk/schl.  I wear wigs on avg. from late Aug. to May of the next yr.  That allowed me to retain a lot of what I've grown (I keep my hair braided beneath wigs 4-8 wks at a time).

ETA: My hair is unstraightened, so I will have to take the pics while it is damp so I can get an accurate view (stretch as much as poss).  It will be a while before I wash again (only do braid takedown n full wash q 4-6 wks, CW q 2 wks in between while in braids) since I just posted pics b4 my  full wash last week, but I will get them up!


----------



## jerseygurl

Nice hair dafnie.

@LFN my hair stays breaking all the time. My back hair is already thin from breakage at the demarcation point. But I'll keep going but I guess I have to straighten less.

People who say they don't have any kind of breakage are straight up delusional. Mere manipulation breaks your hair yeah so I don't know what they be talmbout.


----------



## dr.j

^^^^ you are not alone.  I've seen an increase in breakage recently.  I'm chalking it up to the change in the weather.


----------



## dr.j

Next week I'll be 18 months post.  I can't believe it.  No plans to BC until at least 24 months.  Here is a pic after I washed my hair tonight.  I measured this piece and it's 8 inches stretched -- this area definitely grows faster than the front and crown.  KUTGW ladies!


----------



## Bigmommah

So I've decided to only flat iron my hair on Jan 1st. That gives me 3 more months to decide if transitioning is what I want to do. I have a love/strong dislike with my natural hair atm. I have given up on trying to wear knot or twist outs because I estimate I've lost .5 -.75 of an inch in progress from my hair knotting up when the shed hair roots meet with the texlaxed ends. I'm hoping I'm wrong but I wore "out" styles for the last 2 weeks and saw enough hair in knots to make a weave for a barbie doll.

Oh well live and learn and keep on trucking!


----------



## fivetimestwo

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So how many of ya'll NEVER get breakage? Care to post progress pics? Or you could just tell what length you were when you started and where you are now.  I keep seeing transitioners on hairlista say they never get breakage....but they are the same length they were when they began transitioning
> 
> I get breakage EVERYDAY and I'm still retaining length. So I'm just wondering how common this is cause I'm always like this erplexed when I see people say they don't get breakage.



I just noticed I've been getting more breakage lately, which I'm chalking up to the weather. I wear wigs/half-wigs or buns 99% of thee time and I stay on top of my moisture/protein game and I still get breakage. It's not A LOT of breakage, but I do get some.

I think it's impossible to get no breakage at all whether you're relaxed, natural or somewhere in between. It's all about minimizing breakage.


----------



## MochaMooch

A few weeks ago I was having a fair amount of breakage but I trimmed my hair I've had minimal breakage since.I wear my hair in two strand twists throughout the week and the low manipulation has also helped reduce breakage. This week has made it officially 1 year since my last relaxer. I'm so happy to have made it to this point.  I'm really itching to BC.


----------



## fivetimestwo

MochaMooch said:


> A few weeks ago I was having a fair amount of breakage but I trimmed my hair I've had minimal breakage since.I wear my hair in two strand twists throughout the week and the low manipulation has also helped reduce breakage. *This week has made it officially 1 year since my last relaxer*. I'm so happy to have made it to this point.  I'm really itching to BC.



Congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ

ahhh I've been gone all weekend b/c I had to move into my new apartment. My poor hair has been ignored the whole time


----------



## TruMe

I am trying to hang in there with my relaxed ends but it doesn't seem to be my decision...they keep breaking off by themselves.  I've just really noticed that nearly the whole back of my head has broke off but the sides and front are still holding true.  I have no idea what the deal is.  I've decided to stop being scared of protein and instead try a protein treatment.  So here I went with Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayo...ummm, I don't think this is really doing anything.  Wondering if I should step it up and go for the Aphogee 2 step.


----------



## bibirockz

NikkiQ said:


> ahhh I've been gone all weekend b/c I had to move into my new apartment. My poor hair has been ignored the whole time



No wonder I haven't seen you post  welcome to your new place though! 

Question: Do we post on here after the new year? I see there's a transitioners support thread for 2011 but not for Transitioning without BC  sorry if I sound silly.


----------



## Ms. Martina

Some of you might remember that I cut "test patches" in my nape, side, and crown a couple of months ago. If you don't remember, here is the video for that. Well...I've been scissor happy again!. I cut off *another rather large portion* of hair on the side of my head about two weeks ago!

Yes, it sounds harsh, and I thought it was going to look awful. But guess what...I flat ironed my hair and you can't even tell a huge chunk is missing. I guess having thick hair is a blessing...otherwise I would have been looking like Cassie gone wrong.

But anyway, I have been wearing it flat ironed since I cut it. I can't fully wash my head for a few days, but I decided to wet/cowash the new "test patch" bc I missed it being curly. And here it is ladies...making it's grand debut on LHCF. All of the pics are in my Fotki album. There is one album full of wet hair pics, and another full of dry hair pics. All photos were taken today...ENJOY!

Oh, also please excuse how unruly my nape area is looking! I did not wet the hair in the back/nape at all today. It is all smashed up bc I slept on it, and didn't wet it before the photos.


P.S...I will post pics of my hair washed and flat ironed so y'all can see it doesn't look all crazy...lol.I will probably do that over the weekend!

Lastly, I don't think I will cut any other "test patches." However, I am *more than happy *with the ones I have! It feels amazing to have some natural hair to experiment with while transitioning. So quite honestly, I would recommend that curious long term transitioners cut at least one "test patch" (provided they have enough hair to camouflage it).

But anyway, here are the pics!


Click here for pics of my hair wet...


Click here to see what it looks like dry...






Enjoy...Thanks


----------



## dr.j

^^^^ cute curlies Ms. Martina!  You're brave -- that's a big patch you cut.  I'm tempted to cut a little piece.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I've decided it's about time to start ending this transition. I've started trimming my hair and by mid May next year, all my relaxed ends WILL be gone. And so will end my 3 year transition


----------



## TruMe

^^^Congrats.  Wow, 3 years.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey People!!!
A friend of mine borrowed my camera to travel with so I won't have any pics until end of January I guess and I will be getting some kinky twists during the holidays. I took out my crochet braids after 5 weeks and from the look of it, my hair has grown up and i started to see more coils in my hair... yyaaaayyy!!! I also think I am a slow grower, I honestly have 3 inches of NG so far and I am 9 months post...Oh well, it will grow but I am loving this going natural thing


----------



## Ms. Martina

dr.j said:


> ^^^^ cute curlies Ms. Martina!  You're brave -- that's a big patch you cut.  I'm tempted to cut a little piece.



Thanks, it started off as just a couple curls, and then I worked my way to a patch...lol. I plan to stay away from the scissors until my final bc though. I have 6 more months to go.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Everyone's curlies are so cute! 
I thought my hair was mostly "ramen noodle" but after laying off heat the past couple months, I'm now starting to see more spirals. The whole front and crown is still wavy, but I think that's the natural texture. Here are some pics I took this morning:


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Whoa, those pics are huuuuge - sorry!


----------



## Bigmommah

The pictures may be large but they have gorgeous detail. Lovely curls.


----------



## NikkiQ

okay I'm back in business now. Internet hooked up in the new apartment and I see I have LOTS to catch up on...


----------



## kandi1979

Hey Ladies!   

I'm new here. I've been transitioning for 19 weeks now and I plan to try to make it to at least 18-24 months or shoulder length before I trim off my relaxed ends. Currently wearing single braids and I can't wait to take them out next week. It's been rough these past couple of weeks but I'm trying to stay patient and motivated.  

Happy HHJ!


----------



## bibirockz

^  make sure u join http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-new-*2011*-transitioners-support-thread.html


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hola, kandi *waves hi*


----------



## kandi1979

Subscribing!!!


----------



## kandi1979

bibirockz said:


> ^  make sure u join http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-new-*2011*-transitioners-support-thread.html


 

Thanks bibrockz I subscribed yesterday! 


sipp100


----------



## bibirockz

You're welcome kandi we're almost 2 weeks apart! 
My aphogee 2 minute finally came I will be trying it sometime next week.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok, I decided that I am going to continue my transition for another year. No BC for me. I think that by the end of 2011 I should be WL. Then I will trim. I hope my relaxed ends can make it another year! Everyone keep it up. I never thought I would be almost two years post relaxer!


----------



## dr.j

^^^ I may be following your lead Bun Mistress.  I'll be 24 months post in June and probably will transition another year.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey Ladies, 
Just chekin in, I have my hair in an bantu knot out updo today and will probably have that until Chrismas. I am going to get my hair braided in kinky twists the 30th of December. How are you guys doing?


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in.

I'm still doing my dry donut bun without gel.  This help me to leave my hair alone and not notice the difference in textures.  Yay dry donut buns...!!! LOL


----------



## shaun0822

I am just starting on this journey with no plans to BC.  I look forward to reading all of the past posts and getting good advice.


----------



## thebelleofelle

Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Just chekin in, I have my hair in an bantu knot out updo today and will probably have that until Chrismas. I am going to get my hair braided in kinky twists the 30th of December. How are you guys doing?



I'm thinking about getting kinky twist to with hold the transition process..any tips or advice?


----------



## bibirockz

I have a question... So my sister's coming this weekend and I told her to bring me Roux Porosity control because my hair is porous. Anyway I also have the Aphogee 2 min but didn't try it yet. So I was wondering should I use both the same day (before I flat iron) or should I use them a few days apart to see what works and what didn't? Also can I DC overnight with 2 tablespoons of Roux in my DC?


----------



## Bun Mistress

bibirockz said:


> I have a question... So my sister's coming this weekend and I told her to bring me Roux Porosity control because my hair is porous. Anyway I also have the Aphogee 2 min but didn't try it yet. So I was wondering should I use both the same day (before I flat iron) or should I use them a few days apart to see what works and what didn't? Also can I DC overnight with 2 tablespoons of Roux in my DC?


 
Without knowing alot about your hair here is my flat iron routine, recently updated (need to post this somewhere).  If you are going to D/C prepoo I would use (a little) of a moisture con with a little natural oil.  My fave is PM the detangler and camellia but coconut oil will do, just stay away from mineral (oil may not be nessicary I just do it).  I don't pre-poo overnight anymore just for an hour but I didin the past.  

Then shampoo (I only done this once, it to get the oil out you you flat ironed hair isn't sticky). then if you want , and I would depending on the last protein you used use the aphogee focusing on your relaxed ends.

Then use the pousity control as is states, apply to hait for a minute and rinse, I never get more out of it but leaving it on longer.  

Apply ONE leave in with a heat protectant.  Blow dry, I use the tension method, and flat iron.

This is what I learned yesterday, which I wish I had thought of sooner.  I ad a little serum to my end before the comb/flat iron step to help with the final detangle.  Also there is more heat on my end (flat iron then a curl pass only on the ends). Donn't use alot, I dab the serum on my finger tips and detange first with fingers then comb.  

I saw so many fewer broken hair (yes I still see broken hairs).

Tips: 
If I pre-poo I don't DC, I find I don't need to.

If I'm going to prepoo and not DC I try to make sure there isn't alot of product on my hair. So the pree-poo is effective.  If you have alot of product bluid up, you may just still need to DC.

Find your favortive sorty of cheap moisture conditioner and stock up.  I don't ususally pile on the conditoiner but if I flat iron I usua;;y haven't detangled in a look time so the conditioner helps with that.

As always keep the combing to a minium.  When I flat iron I comb only befor ethe blow dry and then right before I flat iron.

Especially if you use oils, you must shampoo.  You only have to do it once if you want and just let the water run through your hair. But you have to shampoo!

Lastly, using the pre-poo and making sure your hair is well moisturized is the key to hair that doesn't revert.  Think of reverting hair as the hair that is dry and stealing moisture from the air.

I hope this helps. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## bibirockz

^Bun Mistress thanks a bunch for the useful tips, I'll incorporate this into my flat iron routine next week ! You're a doll


----------



## Poutchi

glamourprincess said:


> I'm thinking about getting kinky twist to with hold the transition process..any tips or advice?


 Hey GP, 
Here is what I did so far: I did a protein treatment this week end and DC for 4 hours. Since I had crochet braids in for the last month and half, i need to nurture more my hair before the braids goes in. I will do another mild protein this week end and DC twice before the braiding day. I think I am going to blow dry my hair before i go see the braider because I am 9 months post and I don't want her to loose patience and start racking through my hair. 
After I will spray my hair with a mix to help with moisture but i would really like to keep them in for more than 3 months...at least i will try and see, maybe i will redo the edges at some point. 
HTH

btw... i am having  a really bad hair day today...


----------



## MochaMooch

So I big chopped yesterday! I have time off work at the moment and I spent ages watching youtube videos of different hair journeys and I just decided to chop. It was so liberating, I'm glad to be free of my relaxed ends but now I look like a 8 year old boy , my hair has never been this short before.  It's my birthday tomorrow and obviously it's holiday season...i have no idea what I'll do with my hair now, I probably should have picked a better time to chop it off but it's all good. 

It's been great following this thread but now I guess I'll be graduating to the newly natural thread. Good luck with your transition ladies HHG!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^yay!!!  Mocha! Where da pics at???


----------



## jerseygurl

Mocha we need the pics!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I hennaed my hair today! So far, so good. I'm sitting with my dc in my hair as I type. My hair came out auburn (yay). The messy part came as I rinsed it out 3-4 times. But, it wasn't messy at all applying it. It looks as though I'll do this once a month or maybe twice a month. I'll see.

I'll post wet pics as soon as I rinse out my dc, which is in an hour.


----------



## bibirockz

^ I want to try henna in a few weeks. Glad you had good results!
Congrats Mocha!

I just posted in the 2011 thread, but I want as much input as I can get. I realized my hair is heat damaged like its braided now but in the back the hair that is out I realized was rough at the very bottom I pull one out and it's fried. Now I plan on ps &no heat all 2011 so IDK whether it matters or not to keep these ends or if BC would be the best way?


----------



## SherylsTresses

Here is some transitioning w/o BC encouragement.  I noticed she's in no rush to trim her thin ends like I usually do.

Transitioning: 19-29 months Post relaxer
2010 Feburary-December (Transitioning: 19-29 months Post relaxer) album | Video is up check my update journal. 28mths post | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^WOW!!! That is a gorgeous head of hair and she is still going strong after all this time. More power to her.


----------



## NikkiQ

8 months! 8 months! 8 months!!!


----------



## NJoy

NikkiQ said:


> 8 months! 8 months! 8 months!!!


 
Dang, girl.  You go!


----------



## MochaMooch

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^yay!!!  Mocha! Where da pics at???





jerseygurl said:


> Mocha we need the pics!!!



Hey sorry for the slow reply. I was gonna post pics in this thread directly but they're too big!

You can find some BC pics here: Public Home | MochaMooch | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy. on the second page


----------



## bibirockz

5 months post! I took out my braids today and detangled so thoroughly it took me forever I will DC overnight and cowash/detangle and phony pony tomorrow. Happy Christmas Eve (it's 12 here lol)!


----------



## NikkiQ

How is everyone doing??


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm doing okay. I'm still going strong.


----------



## sikora

I'm doing okay. I'm waiting for a wig to arrive in the mail. I had it delivered to my job, but no one was here on Friday when it arrived, then it snowed badly, so i figured I would get it yesterday...nothing. I even went to the post office after work yesterday and the guy there told me to check with my job's mail room. 

I saw one of the guys in the elevator a while ago and he said he'll look into it for me. I want to protective style!!!!!


----------



## LifeCoach

Hey all, new transitioned without the bc! Where do I get the ticker from? And any Uk ladies in here. I am currently relaxed bsl.


----------



## fattyfatfat

42 weeks almost 43!!!!


----------



## bibirockz

LifeCoach said:


> Hey all, new transitioned without the bc! *Where do I get the ticker from?* And any Uk ladies in here. I am currently relaxed bsl.



@ Graphical Tickers and Trackers: Weight Loss, Trying To Conceive, Pregnancy...

The new year's almost here! How are you wearing your hair?


----------



## jazzypha85

My hair 16 months after my last relaxer. Does anyone know my hairtype?


----------



## NicWhite

Hey ladies,

I saw this video and thought it may be an encouragement to you.  Check out her length check at the very end. 

YouTube - ninapruitt's Channel


----------



## SherylsTresses

NicWhite said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I saw this video and thought it may be an encouragement to you.  Check out her length check at the very end.
> 
> YouTube - ninapruitt's Channel



Loved it...!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I did  twistout last weekend and it looked very nice...!!!  My natural hair was so thick and fluffy and my relaxed ends were of course thin and see through and that's why I did not take pics. 

BUT I almost picked up the scissors to BC lol.  So I cowashed and put my hair back into a dry donut bun.  Whew!  That was  close one.  I had to revisit some long-term transitioners for more support, i.e. Whimsy, Cormie and the fotki I posted earlier.  

It's so much easier for me to continue my transition when my hair is tucked away and I cannot see the two textures.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Lurking, but posting today at 3months post..   Been using BT so it feels like 5 months post, lol.


----------



## janeemat

I love ninapruitt! She's the reason I may try another long stretch.


----------



## bibirockz

I've been using Roux Porosity Control (the conditioner) after the second time I could see a difference in detangling, but I still have breakage . Anyway I got my hair braided today. I love this style, I used human hair wet and wavy this time.


----------



## Poutchi

I AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM 10 Months post TODAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## growingbrown

I am 43 weeks post today!


----------



## jerseygurl

Ladies how is every one doing? I have my hair in braids for the next month then I may try half/full wigs.


----------



## Hersheygurl

I'm currently about 5 months post texlax touch-up and have decided I am not relaxing/texlaxing again. Besides, since I started texlaxing awhile ago, I often can't tell the difference between the texlaxed portion and my NG anyways.

Like Nina Pruitt mentioned in her video, my 3 year old DD is also the reason I don't want the bone straight look anymore. Her hair is 3b/C, and I want her to love her natural hair.

I've done long stretches before, but at this point, it seems useless to keep putting relaxer on (even to texlax) when I can get my hair relaxer straight with a little heat.  

The more NG I get, the more excited I am. It's like seeing an old friend I really missed. I'm gonna need support to stay away from the scissors though.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Just checking in.  I'm still hanging in there.  I did a roller set today.  It's a little puffier than usual because I got lazy toward the back. I think I'm just going to pin it up for now and then flatiron my roots later on.


----------



## jerseygurl

lacreolegurl, I'm loving your hair in your siggy


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Some pics of my NG from 7 months post


----------



## jerseygurl

Nice growth lady


----------



## SherylsTresses

I just purchased a pair of scissors for that special occasion.


----------



## NikkiQ

checking in at 37 weeks post today


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses said:


> I just purchased a pair of scissors for that special occasion.




Guess you bout ready huh


----------



## SherylsTresses

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Guess you bout ready huh



I feel limited to flat ironing and buns due to two hair textures.  My natural hair is about 8 inches long and so is my relaxed hair.  My braidouts look anorexic.    I've been thinking about my wig lately. erplexed

My goal is to transition to APL or a ponytail whichever comes first.  I don't prefer mini twists b/c of its maintenance.  I really don't know what to do right now. erplexed


----------



## bibirockz

^I think wigs are a great idea it gives you a break at least. Have you tried rollersetting?


----------



## dr.j

SherylsTresses said:


> I feel limited to flat ironing and buns due to two hair textures. My natural hair is about 8 inches long and so is my relaxed hair. My braidouts look anorexic.  I've been thinking about my wig lately. erplexed
> 
> My goal is to transition to APL or a ponytail whichever comes first. I don't prefer mini twists b/c of its maintenance. I really don't know what to do right now. erplexed


 
I feel you.  I bun 98% of the time because it's low maintenance and it works for the work environment.


----------



## NikkiQ

You know I'm all about wigs to help through your transition. That's my method of choice for the next year


----------



## SherylsTresses

bibirockz said:


> ^I think wigs are a great idea it gives you a break at least. Have you tried rollersetting?



.....Only when I flat iron my natural hair.  This is how my wig looks and yes I got the idea from watching this movie.





file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ESTERL%7E1.HUR/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png
file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ESTERL%7E1.HUR/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.pngfile:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ESTERL%7E1.HUR/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png

Oh well, it's a pic of Kelly Rowland in The Seat Filler 2006.


----------



## dr.j

NikkiQ said:


> You know I'm all about wigs to help through your transition. That's my method of choice for the next year


 
I would probably try wigs if I had a wig mentor (e.g., you) who lived in town.  You and JJamiah work those wigs


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ill be 44wks post tomorrow.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm on board with the wig idea. And do you play around with the position of your buns with cute hair accessories? I do wear mostly buns however I understand you need a break. I also rock phony ponies that look natural. Do you have any of those? Are you opposed to sew INS or braids? You could chop now and just wear sew INS for a couple of months and will be in a pony before you know it. Sorry for the caps, my iPhone spellcheck did that.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> You know I'm all about wigs to help through your transition. That's my method of choice for the next year



I'm doing it, girl. As soon as I get some funds, I'm working a wig every other week during my transition for a change of pace.

Also, does anyone experience some scalp itching/pain that only seems to come when your hair's growing? Or, am I completely nuts?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I get the itchies when my hair is growing. It usually happens when I'm using a sulfur based product.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I get the itchies when my hair is growing. It usually happens when I'm using a sulfur based product.



Good, it's not me!


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i haven't really posted in this thread but im currently 20 months post.  i originally planned to bc at 24 or 36 months, but i'm leaning towards 36 or possibly 48 months mostly b/c after getting my hair highlighted for my 1 year post it apparently damaged my hair so much that it straightened some of my natural hair, so i can't really tell  the difference between some of my relaxed and the damaged colored hair. but either way i lost about a year due to this set back.  it sucks. but i guess this is a learning experience i will never highlight or color my hair again.  as of now i'm just being very low maintenance with my hair and try to baby it as much as possible.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling

Ive been transitioning for 1 year & a half now. I knew nothing about going natural or anything, but i can say that i have done a good job so far. im learning and my hair looks great! i love my curls too! it will be 2 years for me in May!


----------



## SherylsTresses

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm on board with the wig idea. And do you play around with the position of your buns with cute hair accessories? I do wear mostly buns however I understand you need a break. I also rock phony ponies that look natural. Do you have any of those? Are you opposed to sew INS or braids? You could chop now and just wear sew INS for a couple of months and will be in a pony before you know it. Sorry for the caps, my iPhone spellcheck did that.




I've actually been thinking about a sew-in.  I've tried wigging it but I felt rather uncomfortable or like dr.J, maybe I just don't know how to wear it.  My buns are usually in the lower back and I use my sides to cover my thin edges, so I don't wear my buns in different positions.  I have plenty of hair accessories though and they are sitting brand new in a bag. lol

I'll try to stick it out with buns and weave, maybe even my wig.


----------



## Artemis

SherylsTresses said:


> I feel limited to flat ironing and buns due to two hair textures.  My natural hair is about 8 inches long and so is my relaxed hair.  My braidouts look anorexic.    I've been thinking about my wig lately. erplexed
> 
> My goal is to transition to APL or a ponytail whichever comes first.  I don't prefer mini twists b/c of its maintenance.  I really don't know what to do right now. erplexed



What about the flat twist-out? I do this style or flexirods to alternate with flat ironing (my main style). It lasts the whole week if you take care of it and looks cute pinned up, etc even as it gets older. I hate braidouts with a fiery passion, but the flat twist out works much better.


----------



## TruMe

Artemis said:


> I hate braidouts with a fiery passion, but the flat twist out works much better.



I completely agree.


----------



## guudhair

wrong thread......


----------



## MissLeo

My transition is over after 10 months ladies, thanks for all the feedback and support


----------



## jerzgurl28

joining thread.....so excited!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Artemis said:


> *What about the flat twist-out?* I do this style or flexirods to alternate with flat ironing (my main style). I*t lasts the whole week if you take care of it and looks cute pinned up, etc even as it gets older.* I hate braidouts with a fiery passion, but the flat twist out works much better.




Now, I can try this on special occasions as well.


----------



## CB1731

Popping back in. I'm still going strong. I know I can make it now. I was going through it a bit ago with my hair but now I've got it under control. lol I bought my first half wig and I'm sooooooo excited to get it. I hope it looks decent.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Glad to see everyone doing well!

ITA w/SherylsTresses and Artemis about the braidouts - I get a tangly mess, too.

I finally went to a date calculator site to see how far along I am. I seem to lose track of it quite often, lol.

Well, I'm a full 20 months post today!!! Only 10 more months to go


----------



## TruMe

CONGRATULATIONS @sipp100


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Congrats to all doing well! 
Question: Has anyone used a Tangle Teaser on their heads, or is it for all naturals?

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Bun Mistress

Popping in, the count down to two year post is on!!!!  I don't have too much relaxed ends left, but I haven't decided when to cut yet.


----------



## TruMe

I'm right behind you Bun_Mistress.  About half of my relaxed ends have already broke off but I am still not ready to cut the other half.  Keeping my hair bunned up for now.  I wonder how long I can do this in order to see serious progress in retention and growth.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I've decide that NYE 2011 I will probably chop all the relaxed ends off. 2012 is gonna be a hectic one with the future DH being stationed somewhere else and preparing for that so not having to worry about babying stringy relaxed ends after 20 months might be very helpful.


----------



## tricie

Hi, chicas!  

I just wanted to let you know that as of this weekend, I am no longer transitioning!  When I took my braids out to do my much needed trim, I realized that in most spots, there was only an 1" to an 1-1/2" left to go, so I went ahead and cut 'em off!  I'm happy that I transitioned because I don't think I could have done a BC, but at the same time, so happy to have the relaxed ends gone.  Now I can't wait to experiment with my hair to see how it acts being totally natural!  As the Sesame Street puppet says, " I really loooovvve my hairrrrr...I love my hair!"  

Oh, here is a pic of me at the very tip top of APL; I had to trim it back about an inch so it's a little shorter now, but I still claimed APL  ...next goal, full APL!



HHJ!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^ congrats!!!!!  How long did you transition?


----------



## jerseygurl

Congratulations Tricie, your hair is beautiful


----------



## brg240

congrats tricie! 

NikkiQ  I was thinking of cutting on New Years but then I realized if i bc i'll probably have to cut some of my natural hair and then i won't be at the length i want. :/ so i'll probably do the hide your hair challenge in 2012 and cut my ends around may/june


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> I think I've decide that NYE 2011 I will probably chop all the relaxed ends off. 2012 is gonna be a hectic one with the future DH being stationed somewhere else and preparing for that so not having to worry about babying stringy relaxed ends after 20 months might be very helpful.



No, buddy! I will be left alone.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still gonna hide most of the time, but at least I'll be able to baby just natural hair instead of babying both natural and relaxed hair. You know I can't give up my wigs.


----------



## NikkiQ

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> No, buddy! I will be left alone.


 
How long are you gonna transition? Want me to hold out until I hit 2 years post with you?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> How long are you gonna transition? Want me to hold out until I hit 2 years post with you?



I'm going at least two years. If I get to the point and feel I can continue, I probably will.

Do you, Nikki! If you feel that your goal time is best for you, I want nothing but the best for you!


----------



## bibirockz

ok so I did the unthinkable and BC'ed  I will post pics in the 2011 Transitioning thread soon.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

bibirockz said:


> ok so I did the unthinkable and BC'ed  I will post pics in the 2011 Transitioning thread soon.



Congrats. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NikkiQ

Been quiet up in here....how is everyone doing??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Doing great. My hair is fine. I've decided to straighten my hair once a month....was gonna do it this weekend but feeling kind of lazy. I'm also thinking about making youtube videos because I havent seen any type 4 long termers on youtube who are only trimming away relaxed ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I would most def watch it b/c I don't see many transitioners I can relate to on YT


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

All is well. La femme, that would be awesome.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I would most def watch it b/c I don't see many transitioners I can relate to on YT



I completely agree.


----------



## fivetimestwo

Congrats to all those who recently big chopped! 

I just turned 19 mos. post yesterday and I'm still hanging in there. I'm not ready 2 cut yet and I'm pretty sure I'll make it to 2 years post (June 2011). I've been wearing lacefronts so I haven't been having 2 much fun with my own hair lately.


----------



## missjones

I'm considering a half wig (maybe for the summer). I'm going to try a flexi rod set this weekend.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm still hanging in there.  I'll be 18 months post next week.  Still wearing loose donut buns.  I keep telling myself I will not BC cause if I do, I would be wearing mini twists/braidouts and that's just too much work.  I'd much rather wear a bun and call it a day.

Also, I've been sooo lazy with my hair that I only wash on weekends and do absolutely nothing else until next wash day....talking about low manipulation!  LOL


----------



## Skyfall

starting over y'all!!!
one month post checking in and will check back in June.


----------



## Hairness

Hi All!  I'm almost 6 months post!  Things are fine. I'm having similiar problems as the rest of the transitioners....I'm style challenged and braid outs are now OUT for me.  My relaxed ends are just too thin.  The last inch or two are so pathetic.  I might trim them off in a month or two.  That would leave thicker, healthier relaxed hair.

When I wear my hair out I use flexirods while at the same time twisting the ends, this helps to camouflage my thin ends.  My natural hair seems to be getting thicker and thicker!  I can't believe it's mine! I think I'm a 4b.

I'll continue to search for transitioning stlyes I can wear in a corporate setting.  I'm also doing a lot of shopping for hair ornaments.

HHG


----------



## ladysaraii

I'm hanging in there.  I've discovered ayurveda so I've been playing w/ that for about 2 weeks now.  i'm going to put my hair back into a beehive this weekend and go back to my wigs.


----------



## TruMe

OK, so I tried to do some mini twists on my hair.....can say "BIG FAIL!". The twists are nice and smooth looking but the clear distinction between my relaxed ends and my natural hair is soooo apparent.  With that, I just rolled the ends with pieces of straws and will see how they look tomorrow with the twists taken out and separated.  Oh well, at least now I know.


----------



## Bun Mistress

@TruMe I like it I think you did a great job.  

Two days til the two year mark!!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

TruMe said:


> OK, so I tried to do some mini twists on my hair.....can say "BIG FAIL!". The twists are nice and smooth looking but *the clear distinction between my relaxed ends and my natural hair is soooo apparent*.  With that, I just rolled the ends with pieces of straws and will see how they look tomorrow with the twists taken out and separated.  Oh well, at least now I know.




Same for me.    That's why I always wear a loose donut bun. Any other style makes my relaxed hair look anorexic.


----------



## TruMe

Bun Mistress said:


> @TruMe I like it I think you did a great job.
> 
> Two days til the two year mark!!!!



Thanks!!  And congratulations!!!


----------



## TruMe

SherylsTresses said:


> Same for me.    That's why I always wear a loose donut bun. Any other style makes my relaxed hair look anorexic.



Yeah, bun has been it for me too.  Especially as my hair has been getting longer.


----------



## SherylsTresses

18 MONTHS POST...!!!  

Now, I will look forward to 20 months post, then 22 months post, then my ultimate 24 months post will cause for a celebration.  Afterwards, who knows...?!?!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I have been bunning as well. It's just easier at this point.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wontonfm

I'm 18 Months Post too!  YAY!!!

My goal is 24 months and then chopping.  Might get a trim this month since my last one was 6 months ago.


SherylsTresses said:


> 18 MONTHS POST...!!!
> 
> Now, I will look forward to 20 months post, then 22 months post, then my ultimate 24 months post will cause for a celebration.  Afterwards, who knows...?!?!


----------



## jerseygurl

Hey ladies, I'm still in it 13 months post now!! I'm doing some cornrows without extensions and will wear it for a week then do some crochet braids. At this point, it's looking likely that I will BC at 18 months, I already trimmed off some of the hair at my nape and in hindsight maybe I shouldn't have done that.


----------



## missjones

I just got this wig on Monday and I'm already tired of it . Maybe I just do some kind of bun the rest of this week.

I might try a lace front or a phony pony next.


----------



## Nikk B

Just checking in...I'm 9 months post now and still going strong! I'm currently rocking some mini twists which I'll probably take down in a couple of weeks. Who knew I'd make it this long but my daughters are my inspiration so I know I can make it to May 2012!


----------



## BotanyGrl

I had my hair straightened, styled, and trimmed at a salon a few weeks ago. My first time in a salon in over 3 years. And I have about 1-2 inches of relaxed hair left in some areas. I'll cut the rest off when I reach 30 months in March. The only reason why I'm holding onto the rest until 30 months is because I'm serious about reaching the goal that I originally set.


----------



## TruMe

^^^WOW!!  Way to meet your goal.  Any progress pics over the 30 months?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Just checking in. I'm officially nine months post. I'm happy (if even I could've birthed a baby in the same time). My hair's braided in several braids that I put in after my co-wash last Friday. Since I've been sick, I haven't taken them out; so, I'm leaving them be underneath my satin bonnet.


----------



## Bublin

19 months post.

I have been flat ironing all the way.

I fall into the group where i cannot do the no-heat thing.  My hair thrives with heat - always has done whether relaxed or natural.

I have cut off the ends slowly and now only have about an inch left.  I just see those scraggy ends as protecting the ends of natural hair.  As i keep my hair straight you can't really tell the difference between the textures.


----------



## Nikk B

I just realized we're both 9 months post! Maybe we can be transitioning buddies?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sikora

TruMe said:


> OK, so I tried to do some mini twists on my hair.....can say "BIG FAIL!". The twists are nice and smooth looking but the clear distinction between my relaxed ends and my natural hair is soooo apparent.  With that, I just rolled the ends with pieces of straws and will see how they look tomorrow with the twists taken out and separated.  Oh well, at least now I know.



It will look great with the straw set


----------



## TruMe

Good idea.  Maybe I should try this again doing that.  On a side note, I tested out some flat twists with the ends wrapped like bantu knots and it actually looked pretty cute.  I first did 4 twists but didn't like the lack of definition so the next night I tried it with 5 and it really looked nice.  Additional length would probably make this look even better as my hair looked REAL short.


----------



## Ms. Martina

I'm 8 months post TODAY! 

In other good news, my hair is coming along nicely! I can now put my hair in 4 ponytails and have about 1.5 to 2 inches of new growth sticking out on the other side of the hair band. It's so cute! It looks like little puffs...lol.
I only do this when my hair is drying though. I don't go out of the house wearing 4 ponytails...lol.


Also, yesterday I washed my hair and for the 1st time I could actually see my new growth actually looking like a style. It was sooo cute, and I could actually picture it without the relaxed ends.

Can't wait to have those ends gone!


----------



## NJoy

Still hanging in there 7 months post.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NJoy said:


> Still hanging in there 7 months post.




Huh? You're transitioning? I thought you had decided against it.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^me too. I read that you (NJoy) were gonna texlax again soon.


----------



## NJoy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Huh? You're transitioning? I thought you had decided against it.


 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^me too. I read that you (NJoy) were gonna texlax again soon.


 
Dang. I'm supposed to be lurking. 

Well, I've been straddling the fence since I started this stretch. And I've been preparing to texlax since the end of last year. Today was supposed to be another day that I would, mainly because I was neglecting it and didn't want it to break off in a stretch. But I wanted to wait to prep my hair and then I found out that my hair is actually doing great. No breakage in sight. So, I've officially pushed it back another 2 weeks while I decide what I want to do. I'm leaning towards texlaxing til hl and then transitioning but, seems like my natural texture looks like texlaxed hair to me so, what's the point? Anywho, I'm trying to decide while I stretch as close as I can to a year. If I make it to a year, then heck, I've been transitioning all along. So in the meantime, I'm peeking in here and also on the longterm stretch thread. I'm watching all your experiences to help me to make a decision for myself.

I know most of you have been here before making your decisions. I've been quietly lurking but you know me. I can't be quiet too long.  Plus, you ladies are announcing that you're like 100 months post and finally I see someone not so far ahead of me so, hey, I can finally stand up and add my two cents. 

I'm loving my natural texture. It's different than I expected. But, I keep hearing ladies talking about major breakage and I get all paranoid. So, yeah. I'm officially on the fence with texlaxing as a safety net. So...uhhh... That's my story and I'm sticking to it.   

.... Carry on...


----------



## Eluv

I'm only 3 months post but my kinks look 6 months post. I'm hoping the iron pills I started taking has increased my slow growth rate to normal. 

I'm having some tangle issues on wash day that I dread washing altogether.  Help


sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum app


----------



## NikkiQ

NJoy you have to let us know what you decide when the time comes. I'm sure you'll make the best decision for you when you least expect it. That's how it always happens. You have that one moment where it's like "DUH!" lol


----------



## destine2grow

Will be 18 wks post on Saturday. Yesterday I co wash and did a protein treatment with Motions CPR. I Love the way my hair felt. Although I had less shedding, my hair didn't feel as strong as when I use the ORS professional replenshing con. The motions cpr reminded me of ors hair mayo. So I am considering purchasing the Dudleys 28 protein treatment.


----------



## BookGal84

Eluv said:


> I'm only 3 months post but my kinks look 6 months post. I'm hoping the iron pills I started taking has increased my slow growth rate to normal.
> 
> *I'm having some tangle issues on wash day that I dread washing altogether. Help*
> 
> 
> sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum app


 
I'm with you on this! My hair is so tangled when I wash it. It took me all of 2 hours last night to get the knots out. And I'm only about 5 months post. Tried the Tangle Teezer also, to no avail.  

I might just get some braids or something for a little while b/c I don't think I can do this every week.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I BC'd yesterday at 18 months post...!!!

I had grown very tired of wearing buns.  My head begin to hurt where it was positioned and I wondered if my nape would thin out. My relaxed hair was too fragile and time-consuming so I did what I had to do.  I wasn't prepared for shrinkage combined with a twistout. LOL. Anyways here you are......


----------



## NJoy

SherylsTresses said:


> I BC'd yesterday at 18 months post...!!!
> 
> I had grown very tired of wearing buns.  My head begin to hurt where it was positioned and I wondered if my nape would thin out. My relaxed hair was too fragile and time-consuming so I did what I had to do.  I wasn't prepared for shrinkage combined with a twistout. LOL. Anyways here you are......


 
Congrats on being 100%  But dang girl.  You could've given us bigger pics than that.  A sista's already struggling to see.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Sorry NJoy, don't know how....!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

SherylsTresses

Congratulations! You're gonna have fun playing in your hair now, I'm kinda jelly.

I'm sad that we've lost another long-term transitioner, though.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Awwweee thank you Sipp...!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses said:


> I BC'd yesterday at 18 months post...!!!
> 
> I had grown very tired of wearing buns.  My head begin to hurt where it was positioned and I wondered if my nape would thin out. My relaxed hair was too fragile and time-consuming so I did what I had to do.  I wasn't prepared for shrinkage combined with a twistout. LOL. Anyways here you are......



YAY congrats!!! But yeah those pics had me straining lol but I won't complain. If you want though, you can resize them in the paint application.


----------



## TruMe

SherylsTresses said:


> I BC'd yesterday at 18 months post...!!!



WOW!!  Congrats SherylsTresses.  I was already struggling myself with deciding to BC REAL soon and now you just made me want to even more.  I feel you on the relaxed ends being real fragile.  Enjoy the many hairstyle options now that you are 100%.


----------



## SherylsTresses

TruMe, thanks!  The discomfort from the buns was my deciding factor.  My edges are thin so I couldn't switch positions of my buns.


----------



## naturalpride

Eluv said:


> I'm only 3 months post but my kinks look 6 months post. I'm hoping the iron pills I started taking has increased my slow growth rate to normal.
> 
> I'm having some tangle issues on wash day that I dread washing altogether. Help
> 
> 
> sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum app


 
What help keeps my tangles under control is to condition on dry hair, by applying the conditioner the same way I would apply a relaxer (from root to tip).

Then I shampoo, apply a lot of VO5 on my roots to ends the I get out of the shower to section my hair and detangle. I lose way less hair and I don't have nearly as many knots.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Congrats, SheryIsTresses!


----------



## hewittsh

I'm new to this site and I would like to do this but do not know where to start. Any feedback (products, techniques, etc) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey ladies, 
I am getting close que my year transition. I am 50 weeks post tomorrow ( i know I should count in months lol but I just love the sound of it... 50 weeks post). I do not have any BCing plans for now but I do want to flat iron in late May, my cousin is graduating ( Yes I do want to show off lol) and it is my Birthday also. I haven't flat iron since 8th of October 2010 so I have been good so far. Then my other flat iron will probably be in december before I go see my family in Niger ( and Yes I want to show off again at that time lol). How is everyone doing?


----------



## TruMe

Can I just say that EVCO is the BOMB!!!  I finally finished my HydraTherma Naturals Hair Growth Oil and decided to try out EVCO this next go-round since it is cheaper and said to be real good for your hair.  So, in my empty bottle of the Hair Growth Oil, I scooped out some EVCO, dropped it in, melted it by running it under some hot water and applied it.  It made my hair feel so soft and light and fluffy.  I believe this will start to be a permanent product in my cabinet.


----------



## Hersheygurl

SherylsTresses, congrats to you on being natural!


----------



## dafnie

awwwe congrats!!!! i'm at 12 months now.  i may be cutting my hair off sometime before i hit 14 months....


----------



## msbettyboop

I think I'm about 17 months post. Still can't believe I made it this far. My nape is mostly natural now. When I started wearing my hair in buns 2 weeks ago, I noticed that there were balls at the end where it's natural. I assumed they were split ends and cut it off but the balls returned later on so I'm assuming it's a normal part of natural hair and doesn't affect health/growth. Is this a correct assumption? TIA.


----------



## growingbrown

50 weeks post today! I am so happy I lasted this long. I am trying to hold on to these relaxed ends but the more I see my natural hair when I wash, the more I want to bc! I think I may soon.....

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## destine2grow

You ladies are my insipration! I'm just 19wks post won't be 20wks until Saturday. I am enjoying this ride so far. I can wait to see my new growth as I get further along. I am already playing with the lil spirals.


----------



## shaun0822

Destine2grow you are enjoying this..  WoW!!  I am four months today and haven't seen anything resembling curls...new growth, thickness, my mom calling my roots nappy.  LOL!!  So, maybe at 5 months--next month--I'll see something else.


----------



## 05girl

sigh.. 10 weeks post.  slowly but surely starting to see new growth.  going to have to start experimenting with new styles soon.... Right now I wear it straight (go to stylist every other week).  I find the twistout/braidout stuff hard, partly b/c I need practice, partly because my hair length is all over the place and I feel like the curly hair points that out....


----------



## lacreolegurl

Hi Ladies!  Checking in.  

I was gonna try to make it to March, but after my last cut I only have a few relaxed strands in the crown of my hair.  Plus, I've been wearing wash-n-gos, but those random straight ends are killing me.

So...I made an appointment tomorrow morning to get those ends snipped.  
I can't wait.   I'm so ready to start the next part of my journey - length!!!  On to BSL baby!  (It's been hard to do the length challenges when every couple of months, I've trimming/cutting.)


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^You know I wanna see pictures after your trim! You're my LHCF hair idol lol


----------



## dr.j

Checking in at 20 months post!

KUTGW ladies!


----------



## NikkiGirl

Just wanted to drop in to say HI! I am 60 weeks post.


----------



## brown_skin_poppin

Hey ladies i'm new to transitioning. I'm currently 14 weeks post as of yesterday. I don't plan on BC'ing til i'm at least 20 months.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I think the balls are called SSK's (Single Strand Knots). I had them several months ago and after the trim they haven't reappeared...my TT (Tangle Teaser) have completely eliminated this problem.  Others probably know more than I do, but I've seen pics on LHCF threads and my ends felt exactly like that. Little balls on the ends...apparently it is a normal part of the natural hair journey  HTH



Lafani said:


> I think I'm about 17 months post. Still can't believe I made it this far. My nape is mostly natural now. When I started wearing my hair in buns 2 weeks ago, I noticed that there were balls at the end where it's natural. I assumed they were split ends and cut it off but the balls returned later on so I'm assuming it's a normal part of natural hair and doesn't affect health/growth. Is this a correct assumption? TIA.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm 20 months post today. I almost chopped the other night but I thought about it and didn't go through with it. I have been wearing lacefronts all winter (with the exception of my Christmas flat iron) and I was just getting tired of not seeing my hair and the ends were looking especially hideous that day I figured I might as well hold on a little longer at least until it starts to get warm and I can really enjoy my hair. I'm trying my hardest to make it to May or possibly June. I doubt if I'll go farther than that..

I'm trying to revamp the products I'm using because I just don't feel like my staples are doing much now. I think I am going to start using products specifically geared toward naturals since I have so little relaxed hair left anyway.


----------



## destine2grow

I'm just now getting ready to shampoo and deep condition my hair! i am so off schedule! At least the kids enjoyed themselves today!


----------



## growingbrown

Checking in @ 51 weeks post!!!! One more week and I'm 1 year post!!!

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NJoy

growingbrown said:


> Checking in @ 51 weeks post!!!! One more week and I'm 1 year post!!!
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Wow!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## gvin89

growingbrown said:


> Checking in @ 51 weeks post!!!! One more week and I'm 1 year post!!!
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I'm 3 days behind you!!!  I'm excited about going one full year without a relaxer...that's big for me.  Congrats to you growingbrown!


----------



## destine2grow

You ladies are my inspiration!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm hitting double digits next week!!!! I can't wait. But, I'm planning to really celebrate at my 1 year mark!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'll be one year post this Sunday! Yitadee!


----------



## pixxy76

this is the reason I am on here really need the support I am 5 months post and hoping to make it to 2years so I do need the inspiration!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'm one year post today!!!!


----------



## destine2grow

21 wks post!


----------



## Melissa-jane

24 weeks post! I used to relax at ten weeks. 

I have been using my flat iron, just on my roots on air dried hair. It's made the transition so smooth. I would not recommend it for all as my hair is very strong. I have about six inches of relaxed hair, which was coloured twice and bleached at the ends and three to four inches of natural hair. Oh as well as henna and indigo treatments, I have very thick strands. 

My hair has never felt so good, so why did I think today "I know I will just stretch for six months and buy a phytospecific relaxer kit. WHAT!!! 

Ladies do you self sabotage your journey? I have been at this for seven years and I keep chopping or relaxing, this is my fourth time going natural, what is wrong with me. 

I did not buy it, I have never gone so long before, really pleased.


----------



## growingbrown

fattyfatfat said:


> I'm one year post today!!!!



Congrats!!! I'm almost there!

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## missjones

I'll be a year post on the 13th


----------



## fivetimestwo

Hey ladies! I know I was just in here a few days ago saying I was gonna hold out until May but I don't think I can. The other night I noticed a couple of places where my hair is completely natural but I didn't cut it, which to me means that my relaxed hair broke off in that area. So to prevent any more hair from breaking off and thus making my natural hair break, I'm going to chop the relaxed ends off tonight. I really wanted to make it to the 2 year mark but I guess 20 months and 1 week is good too.

 I bought some shears today so I know I'm going to go through with it. I'm sure it won't be exciting (I only have a couple of inches to chop) but I'll post pics anyway. 

I think my hair will be between SL and APL once I chop  I will probably keep rocking lacefronts until it gets hot outside. I'll miss posting in this thread but I'll keep up with everyone's progress


----------



## Amerie123

fivetimestwo said:


> Hey ladies! I know I was just in here a few days ago saying I was gonna hold out until May but I don't think I can. The other night I noticed a couple of places where my hair is completely natural but I didn't cut it, which to me means that my relaxed hair broke off in that area. So to prevent any more hair from breaking off and thus making my natural hair break, I'm going to chop the relaxed ends off tonight. I really wanted to make it to the 2 year mark but I guess 20 months and 1 week is good too.
> 
> I bought some shears today so I know I'm going to go through with it. I'm sure it won't be exciting (I only have a couple of inches to chop) but I'll post pics anyway.
> 
> I think my hair will be between SL and APL once I chop  I will probably keep rocking lacefronts until it gets hot outside. I'll miss posting in this thread but I'll keep up with everyone's progress



Your whole situation sounds like my exact situation. I BC'd in June 16, 2009, which makes me appx 21 months, and in the back, some of my hair is completely natural where the relaxed hair broke off. But i'm still going to hold off. My hair is a lil past APL, but if I did the "BC" (which wouldn't be much of a BC as u mentioned), it'll be between SL and APL (still not bad). But I'ma hold out till I just cant take it any more, and trust me, I'm VERY close to that point.. lol lol..


----------



## twilight80

I would like to join this challenge. I am only 12 weeks post but I decided to go ahead and transition. I keep relaxing when my relaxers never really make a big difference of last long. I have not had my hair natural since I was 15 and I'm 30 now! here is my starting pic. I am hoping I will get to sl faster by leaving the chemicals alone and eventually get to APL! I really need this site because I lose motivation easily! Oh and I am dying my hair back black so my new growth isn't so obvious!


----------



## NicBenny

The month of MARCH marks 1 year of freedom from the relaxer!!!
I'm looking forward to healthy hair and tremendous growth!


----------



## fivetimestwo

Okay so I didn't chicken out and I chopped the remaining relaxed ends last night. Drumroll...

here are the pics:  
before: 


wet hair before (so I could see the demarcation line): 


after (front): 

stretched out: 

what I chopped off: 


I feel pretty good so far, especially since I don't feel like I chopped off a whole bunch of hair. I can still make a pretty decent ponytail (there are more pics in my fotki) so I'm happy. Just as I thought, I'm past SL but not quite APL. I'm not too far off so I'll work on being APL by July.


----------



## pixxy76

Congratulations on your BC!!!!


----------



## TruMe

fivetimestwo Congrats!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Congrats!!!

I'm double digits now, baby!!! I'm ticking along to a year!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

fivetimestwo congratulations on becoming natural!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Fivetimestwo Congrats


I'm going on my 15 month and this NG is getting so thick I can barely get this stuff to lie down when I slick it back.. But I'm still hanging in there..


----------



## growingbrown

I'm 1 year post today!!! 

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LadyMacgyver

growingbrown

Congrats on your 1 year...


----------



## TruMe

LadyMacgyver - You have a lot of growth between your last pic in your siggy and your avatar.  Looks good!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

TruMe... Thanks its time for a new siggy.. lol  or to add more pictures..  That siggy is my signature style which is my fake pony tail.. My hair is not as dark as the ponytail anymore so I don't wear it that much..


----------



## NaniDiamond

I didn't BC and my last relaxer was in 2010 (either March or May...one of the "m" months)...but I did experience some breakage until I realized that I was washing too often

now that I was twice week (drives me crazy cuz I'm used to every few days), I notice my hair isn't breaking 

of course i deep cond, etc and make sure my oils are applied to my ends.

I'm going to try to rock sew in as protective until Dec 2011 then let go of weaves & roller set/ braid out...theres a chic on youtube named "whoissugar" that inspires me whenever I have the relaxer itch...check her out


----------



## KurlyNinja

Counting down to my 1 year post mark. I'm Excited!


----------



## KinkyGenius

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting here, but I'm 9 months into my transition. I'm gonna try to take pics my next wash day to post.


----------



## Amerie123

HELP me yall!!! I wanna BC sooo bad, but I want my length too.. I really want to get to BSL, so i feel like length is more important to me right now, but dang, it's getting harder as i'm at 21 months post, and i want to wait at least till my natural hair is at APL. *sigh* decisions, decisions..


----------



## afiyabirdie

HEY!!! Im new here, been browsing for a couple of years under another name but joined last year with the one I'm using and subscribed a few hours ago...Im serious about transitioning this time because I want beautiful natural hair like all of you guys'! 

So...I guess im going to go and find my hair type and jump in some more challenges!


----------



## growingbrown

Miryoku said:


> Counting down to my 1 year post mark. I'm Excited!



Congrats! It will feel real good!

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hey ladies!

So I'm back! I couldn't stay away lol I sold my sabino so used some of the money from that to renew my subscription (part of the reason I didnt renew was because I didn't want to pay for it). But anywho, I'm here for another year yaaaaay

Hope everyone's transition is going well!


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am going to transition again no BC. I am 3 months post so far.


----------



## Bun Mistress

amazing said:


> HELP me yall!!! I wanna BC sooo bad, but I want my length too.. I really want to get to BSL, so i feel like length is more important to me right now, but dang, it's getting harder as i'm at 21 months post, and i want to wait at least till my natural hair is at APL. *sigh* decisions, decisions..


 
I hated year two, I thought about bcing alot but didn't, somehow.  I used a lot more heat that year which reminded me why I did not bc, length!

Year three is going better, I'm off heat for this year.  At least I hope.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I'm only almost 9 months post, but things got tough for me around the 5-6 month mark.  I flat ironed my hair last week as I was getting frustrated with dealing with the 2 textures.  It has been just what the doctor ordered since I haven't used heat all year   It only takes me a minute to do my hair everyday  It is much tougher to transition this year without being able to rely so heavily on the flatiron...but I didn't want to heat damage my precious curls, as that is the reason I am going natural LOL  It is worth it ladies!  We have to keep our longterm goals in mind   I think in the next 2 weeks, I may get micros bc I don't feel like dealing with my hair right now...whenever I get restless, I put my hair away for at least a month & it helps me get past the tough spots!  HTH! WE CAN DO THIS LADIES!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Congrats to everyone who BC'd and WELCOME to all the newbies!

I'll soon be into month 23, and everything's going well. I planned on transitioning for 30-36 months, but I may continue for as long as possible. I really see no reason to BC. I may still be in this thread in 2013, lol.

Eta: By my calculations, I'm at week 96!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Just an FYI ladies, my first year I only used heat twice for a trim.  I pre pooed and conditoned twice a week and did a flat twisted and pined my hair up everyday and retwisted every night.  My transition went the best then.  I am now going between twist outs and braidouts.  
You just have to find the best way to DC and sela your ends.  My second year was bad because I got tired of my daily look and I tired blow drying (I got tired of a cold wet head!).  

Hang in there peeps!


----------



## Bornagainnatural

Ok so I am only 1 month in and need some pointers for me and my daughter. I been washing 2x week and using coconut oil and unrefined shea butter- also silken child products and I need a serious regimen, my hair is bro-Ken right now so I don't really know what to do, I don't want to bc but I never wear my hair anyways. Tell me something good ladies


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Bornagainnatural said:


> Ok so I am only 1 month in and need some pointers for me and my daughter. I been washing 2x week and using coconut oil and unrefined shea butter- also silken child products and I need a serious regimen, my hair is bro-Ken right now so I don't really know what to do, I don't want to bc but I never wear my hair anyways. Tell me something good ladies



Buns, wigs, and half-wigs are transition-friendly. Get acquainted. Stop washing your hair twice a week (it's not necessary). Try co-washing instead to keep moisturize in.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey people . 
I am still hanging in there. I hit the 1 year post mark the 4th of March and I have not been really good since I had these braids in ( late december). I have deep condition maybe twice the whole time and only wash my hair roughly twice a month... I know I know but I have been busy like a single tooth in the mouth ( lol my mom's expression). Now I need to find a non busy week end to take the kinky twists out and start TLC'ing my hair again.


----------



## tnLOVELY

I orignally said I would transition 2 yrs but after making it 1 yr last month I may go for 3 yrs to get length and the only time it was hard was around 5 or 6 months. Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## Bornagainnatural

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Buns, wigs, and half-wigs are transition-friendly. Get acquainted. Stop washing your hair twice a week (it's not necessary). Try co-washing instead to keep moisturize in.



I been doing the half wig/ ponytails my whole life! What products do you suggest to start with?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Bornagainnatural said:


> I been doing the half wig/ ponytails my whole life! What products do you suggest to start with?



Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment is a great DC for me. It softens my hair so much! You can't go wrong with any of the cheapie conditioners (Herbal Essences, Suave). Also, select an oil of your choosing.


----------



## CleverDiva

I am new to LHCF but I have been transitioning 20 months now. I did a mini chop at my one year mark and wanted to kick myself!!! Now I'm back to almost full apl and will transition for another year before I bc...if I bc.


----------



## Poutchi

Welcome CleverDiva. 
I am 54 weeks post as off today . I just love counting in weeks hehe


----------



## jerseygurl

Welcome cleverdiva. There's nothing wrong in doing a mini chop. I chopped from MBL to APL at my 10 month mark. I wanted to get used to dealing with shorter hair so it won't be much of a shock after I cut the last of the relaxer out.


----------



## gvin89

I MADE IT 1 FULL YEAR!!!!!:woohoo:

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be...looking forward to year 2.


----------



## Poutchi

Congrats Gvin89


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

gvin89 said:


> I MADE IT 1 FULL YEAR!!!!!:woohoo:
> 
> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be...looking forward to year 2.



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

gvin89 said:


> I MADE IT 1 FULL YEAR!!!!!:woohoo:
> 
> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be...looking forward to year 2.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## dr.j

I can see how people start cutting and end up with a BC. I cut off about 3 inches in the back last night. Now my sides look a lot longer and I wanna cut them too. But I'm gonna wait for two years - 3 more months....


----------



## ladysaraii

I just realized I have 2 months until my 2 year post date.  Not sure if I'm going to be cutting some hair off or not.


----------



## malibu4590

I think I'm done transitioning. 

I washed my hair a week after I straightened back on March 8th, twisted it like usual, and then snipped the straight ends off. It couldn't have been more than a half inch. I washed my hair again Monday in those twists then took them out to DC without them in the shower this time. Once I rinsed and towel dried, this was how it looked:











I guess it's official! After 3 years and two weeks of transitioning from relaxed APL, I am now fully natural and BSL.

I just though I'd share since I don't post much! HHG everyone!


----------



## Hairness

malibu4590  - Congratulations !!


----------



## Bornagainnatural

malibu4590 said:


> I think I'm done transitioning.
> 
> I washed my hair a week after I straightened back on March 8th, twisted it like usual, and then snipped the straight ends off. It couldn't have been more than a half inch. I washed my hair again Monday in those twists then took them out to DC without them in the shower this time. Once I rinsed and towel dried, this was how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's official! After 3 years and two weeks of transitioning from relaxed APL, I am now fully natural and BSL.
> 
> I just though I'd share since I don't post much! HHG everyone!



Congrats on your transition!


----------



## growingbrown

I have a question. I decided i post here. I noticed that i have some major breakage. I am 55 weeks post. It seems to be at the demarcation line. It is a nice amount of hair in the front and upper middle part of my hair; a little difficult to spot with my hair reggie.

So my question, Should I cut the remaining relaxed end off?
Should I do as I plan and get braids to try to stretch my transition more?
Should I nurse and baby my hair until im ready?
What are your thoughts???

Should I post as a new thread?


----------



## SavannahNatural

1. How far into the transition are you? 32 Weeks and so proud of myself!!
2. Whats your transition goal? My transition goal is until I make BSL. Once there I know I'll be comfortable making the big chop.

This will be my second transition period, the first time I made it about 36 weeks. I know I'm going down a similar path, however I'm getting ready to braid it up as a protective style.  I hope to keep them in for about 2 months, as long as I don't miss my hair.

My biggest obstacle is not wanting to flat iron it.  I've been relaxed for a big part of my life so being without straight hair is new.

I'm learning my hair now and I know that to get the length, growth, and repair I want I need to keep away from the heat.

I look forward to posting and getting some support over these next few tough weeks!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok so I'm going to say this and hopeful not jinx myself.  No heat till the 3 year post mark. Continuing this transition of mine.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Bun Mistress said:


> Ok so I'm going to say this and hopeful not jinx myself.  No heat till the 3 year post mark. Continuing this transition of mine.


You can do it!!!  It'll do wonders for your hair!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Should I trim my ends before getting my hair braided?  Or just leave them as they are?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Bun Mistress said:


> Ok so I'm going to say this and hopeful not jinx myself.  No heat till the 3 year post mark. Continuing this transition of mine.



Dang, girl! Can you really do that?  I'm trying to not touch heat until I hit the one year mark. I don't know if I have the strength to wait three years without heat. Power to you, though!!

In other news, my hair has been really soft and moisturized lately. I spritz it with my water-aloe mix. Then, I use Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew. Seal it with either EVOO or coconut oil. Finally, I place OH's Whipped Pudding on top of that. It works!


----------



## jerseygurl

@[email protected] Welcome!! How do your ends look? If they look rough then you may want to snip a little.

malibu4590 congratulations on ending your transition.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

growingbrown said:


> I have a question. I decided i post here. I noticed that i have some major breakage. I am 55 weeks post. It seems to be at the demarcation line. It is a nice amount of hair in the front and upper middle part of my hair; a little difficult to spot with my hair reggie.
> 
> So my question, Should I cut the remaining relaxed end off?
> Should I do as I plan and get braids to try to stretch my transition more?
> Should I nurse and baby my hair until im ready?
> What are your thoughts???
> 
> Should I post as a new thread?



growingbrown are you comfortable with how your hair looks? If so, I would say continue to transition. My hair breaks every single time I touch it but it still looks thick so I'm not going to cut until I get tired of the relaxed hair. If your hair is looking a ham with so much breakage, then you should probably go ahead and BC. There's also the argument (which I personally dont believe in) that if your hair is breaking at the demarcation line, then it is damaging your natural hair so you should cut to prevent further damage. But it's ultimately up to you. If you decide to continue your transition, you def need to baby your hair to prevent further breakage.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I only used heat twice my first year (direct heat).  My second year I blow dried alot and flat ironed more.  I have been on a no heat for the last two months, ten more to go!

I mostly do twist outs and braid outs.  And its getting warmer, so air drying will be easier.


----------



## TruMe

growingbrown said:


> I have a question. I decided i post here. I noticed that i have some major breakage. I am 55 weeks post. It seems to be at the demarcation line. It is a nice amount of hair in the front and upper middle part of my hair; a little difficult to spot with my hair reggie.
> 
> So my question, Should I cut the remaining relaxed end off?
> Should I do as I plan and get braids to try to stretch my transition more?
> Should I nurse and baby my hair until im ready?
> What are your thoughts???
> 
> Should I post as a new thread?



growingbrown - I agree with LaFemmeNaturelle.  I've had major breakage myself at the demarcation line all in the back but the front sides are hanging on.  Depending on the "out" style I choose, it sometimes looks a little silly and that is why I mostly wear my hair in a bun.  But, I told myself that I would go to at least 1 year of no heat before I cut the relaxed ends off.  I just say make a goal and stick to it.  Especially if you choose styles that don't really show it too much.  I will say this, ever since I've started bunning my hair, I haven't had any breakage.  I'm sure you will look fine no matter what you do.  Just do you!


----------



## ali0117

Hey I'm new all the way around. Been lurking for years but just joined officially a couple of weeks ago. After years of thinking about it I've decided to transition. My hair is between APL and MBL and I've always had long hair and I like my length so a BC is out of the question for me right now. I'm still trying to find what works for me and my hair. 

What do you do about the shedding? Does it eventually ease up? As I come close to my relaxer point my hair has always shed pretty bad now that I'm not relaxing I wonder how long it's going to keep shedding. I'm reading and taking everything in tho.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hey ladies

How long does it take you to wash and detangle your hair? What's your hair type and your length? How many months post are you?

I'm thinking of cutting to APL. I hope it will lessen my breakage and also decrease my washing time.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

ali0117 said:


> Hey I'm new all the way around. Been lurking for years but just joined officially a couple of weeks ago. After years of thinking about it I've decided to transition. My hair is between APL and MBL and I've always had long hair and I like my length so a BC is out of the question for me right now. I'm still trying to find what works for me and my hair.
> 
> What do you do about the shedding? Does it eventually ease up? As I come close to my relaxer point my hair has always shed pretty bad now that I'm not relaxing I wonder how long it's going to keep shedding. I'm reading and taking everything in tho.



Congrats on your decision. I've decided to live with my shedding. It has not changed since I was a child. So, although I shed like a cat, It doesn't bother me much.


----------



## sweetgal

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How long does it take you to wash and detangle your hair? What's your hair type and your length? How many months post are you?
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting to APL. I hope it will lessen my breakage and also decrease my washing time.


 
I would like to know this too!  It seems to take forever for me to detangle my hair and my hair tangles and wraps around each other very badly


----------



## TruMe

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How long does it take you to wash and detangle your hair? What's your hair type and your length? How many months post are you?
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting to APL. I hope it will lessen my breakage and also decrease my washing time.



It takes me about 30-45 mins to wash and detangle my hair (this includes the sit time of the conditioner on my hair as I finish my shower).  My hair is very easy to detangle, especially when I section my hair.  I'm not sure what my hair type is, all I know is my hair is pretty straight when it is soaking wet and then shrinks up maybe more than 50% as it drys (and it drys real quick).  Feel free to hair type me though (pics are in my album here).  I am 14 months post.


----------



## malibu4590

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How long does it take you to wash and detangle your hair? What's your hair type and your length? How many months post are you?
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting to APL. I hope it will lessen my breakage and also decrease my washing time.



It takes me about an hour to wash, DC, and detangle. I'm guessing my hair type in 4a with some 3c sprinkled in and length is BSL. I was 36 months post.


----------



## baladi0822

Hi ladies (and gents?)... I've learned a lot from reading through the forum but officially joined the today.  I used to relax once (maybe twice) a year, so I was used to "stretching", although I didn't know that's what it's called .  I decided to transition last October (2010).  At the time, I was 10 months post relaxer, and now I'm 15 months post (last relaxer => December 2009).  

LaFemmeNaturelle:  I *think* my hair is closest to 3c and I only detangle after my DC, under the shower, with TONS of conditioner.  I think I'm down to maybe 20 minutes now.  It takes me longer (30-35 min) when I skip my DC and just use conditioner.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How long does it take you to wash and detangle your hair? What's your hair type and your length? How many months post are you?
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting to APL. I hope it will lessen my breakage and also decrease my washing time.



It takes me about an half hour since I detangle under the shower. My hair's not thick; so, it takes me a short amount of time. I have 4a hair with some 3c sprinkled about. I'm bsl and a week away from being 11 months post.


----------



## LatterGlory

__________________


----------



## Bun Mistress

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How long does it take you to wash and detangle your hair? What's your hair type and your length? How many months post are you?
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting to APL. I hope it will lessen my breakage and also decrease my washing time.


 

It used to take hours, but now its is much easier. I'm 4b some a cottony texture.  MBL. 

I rinse my hair, d/c with oil and conditioner, then detangle, and air dry, I have been going back and forth between braids or twist to air dry.  Every morning take hair down wiht oil and at night spray with mix and use a "curl cream/leavin" to retwist or braid.  To keepe you snaity here are my pointers.  search for shed strands every day and remove, do everything in sections (washing, d/c, braiding) give extra care to the demarcation area) that is were your tangles are.  Also dry d/cing helps with detangling later.  I used to dry d/c every week before even attempting to really detangle my hair.  My dry d/c was PM the detangler, aloe gel, oil and honey.  This was my best friend durring year two.


----------



## growwithme

Hi ladies, I transtioned without the big chop, it is possible!  I think once I passed shoulder length, it became easier.  It was a long process but wort it IMO.  In the beginning,  I used draw string pony tails and roller sets to help get me through.  It probably also helped that I was texlaxing before I stopped relaxing altogether.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Bun Mistress said:


> It used to take hours, but now its is much easier. I'm 4b some a cottony texture.  MBL.
> 
> I rinse my hair, d/c with oil and conditioner, then detangle, and air dry, I have been going back and forth between braids or twist to air dry.  Every morning take hair down wiht oil and at night spray with mix and use a "curl cream/leavin" to retwist or braid.  To keepe you snaity here are my pointers.  search for shed strands every day and remove, do everything in sections (washing, d/c, braiding) give extra care to the demarcation area) that is were your tangles are.  Also dry d/cing helps with detangling later.  I used to dry d/c every week before even attempting to really detangle my hair.  My dry d/c was PM the detangler, aloe gel, oil and honey.  This was my best friend durring year two.



Thanks for this and thanks everyone for answering my question. My hair is no longer driving me insane. I actually enjoy washing and detangling it even though it takes 1.5 hours. And it doesn't take that long all the time. Most times, it takes me about 45 minutes or less because I usually only wash in 2 sections. But when I prepare to straighten my hair, I wan't ALL the tangles and shed hair out so it took me 1.5 hours the other day. This was really my first time actually timing it. BUT, as much as I enjoy doing my hair, I won't have that much time to dedicate to washing and straightening. Straightening took 2.5 hours so thats a total of 4 hours (not including the pre-detangling I did before I wash). I'm starting med school this summer so I really need to cut  down on wash time/straightening time. 

There's also the issue of breakage. My hair breaks ALOT and most of it is not at the demarcation line. It's just relaxed hair. So I'm thinking cutting off a few inches MAY help that situation and cut down on wash time as well. IDK this all may sound stupid to ya'll but it makes sense in my head lol I did an inch trim Thursday but I think when I straighten at the end of the month, I'll cut another 2-3 inches. I remember Mook saying that transitioning is easier when you are actually cutting off relaxed hair at the same time instead of trying to retain.

But I WILL start back DCing which I haven't done in such a long time. I know that will cut down on detangling BUT the process of applying the DC is actually adding time. Will the difference save time? IDK! We'll see. But I'm trying to simplify my regimen so that I'm not spending too much time BUT I'm also trying to enjoy my hair. I've been PSing and staying away from heat for 2 years (really all my life) and I'm ready to start wearing it down regularly. Ok I'm done ya'll lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

growwithme said:


> Hi ladies, I transtioned without the big chop, it is possible!  I think once I passed shoulder length, it became easier.  It was a long process but wort it IMO.  In the beginning,  I used draw string pony tails and roller sets to help get me through.  It probably also helped that I was texlaxing before I stopped relaxing altogether.



growwithme Pretty hair. Off to stalk your fotki


----------



## empressri

LatterGlory said:


> Been on this board for a while but just had the first hair dream. This month marks 1 year transitioning - been here @ leat 3 times before as a stretcher, so no dancing/excited emoticons. In the dream had the relaxer applied to hair's edges and experienced such a feeling of disappointment, thankfully it was only a dream *phew*.
> 
> Now the journey truly begins, entering into uncharted territories here. So far so good. Transitioning without wigs, weaves, braids etc. Praying that this relaxed/texlaxed hair stays cute and strong throughout the journey.
> 
> Calling for tips @empressri , @celinaStarr, anyone?




funniest thing, when i transitioned i knew nothing about knots, prepooing...anything! i strictly washed, deep conditioned and wore my hair in twists, braids..or this funky looking wash and go that was more frizzy that anything (though I didnt care!)


----------



## Poutchi

Hey everyone!!!
I am back . I was quite busy lately. How is everyone doing on their transition? I 13 months posts as of today and I got my hair braided last saturday. I will keep these in until mid May or maybe longer depending on how much time i have for hair at that moment. 
Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Why are you transitioning without the BC?

I'm gonna be honest. Since starting my journey, I've grown my hair to a length that I haven't seen since elementary school (which doesn't even count because my body was much smaller then). I've already made it publicly known that the reason why I'm transitioning long-term is because I hate how short hair looks on me. While that's true, an even bigger truth is that I feel like I wont be able to retain my natural hair as well as I've been able to retain my relaxed hair. APL hair is long enough for me to still feel comfortable. My plan, however, is/was to transition until I'm at LEAST full MBL (the length I am now). And it's only because I feel like I'll never get there if I were to big chop. So yeah, just decided to be honest. Is this a valid excuse? Or should I just be confident in my retention abilities :-\

Anyways, wanted to know why some of you decided to transition long-term. Especially the ladies who are planning to transition past the length that they started with.


----------



## Golden75

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Why are you transitioning without the BC?
> 
> 
> I feel the same way - plus I am style challenged so if I can't get this hair in a bun, no way i can manage.  I was thinking of chopping, but then I see my forehead (i get the fivehead jokes from my Uncle all the time) - so that deters me.  I'm 1 week shy of 6months post.  Not good at retaining unless my hair is in a weave - so thats what I'm doing & I'm tired of this mess! No matter what I do I splits- moisture & protein on point, I just think my ends are bonelaxed.  Off to check out your Youtude for some retention tips for a long-term transitioner.


----------



## TruMe

LaFemmeNaturelle - I like your answer.  I think it is a very valid one at that.  I first started out this journey saying that I was going to transition for however long my relaxed ends will hold on but after seeing all that some of the "all natural" ladies can do with their hair, I am/have changed my decision to stop at a year and a half (which is next month for me).  I do not like short hair on me either and I wanted to at least transition until my hair got to at least a little past my shoulders unstretched since I will be wearing my hair curly and not straight.  I do have major shrinkage (at least it's major in my eyes) so it seems like it is taking FOREVER to get there even though stretched I am somewhere around APL.  With all that said, I don't want to have short hair after I cut off all the relaxed ends.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Golden75 said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you transitioning without the BC?
> 
> 
> I feel the same way - plus I am style challenged so if I can't get this hair in a bun, no way i can manage.  I was thinking of chopping, but then I see my forehead (i get the fivehead jokes from my Uncle all the time) - so that deters me.  I'm 1 week shy of 6months post.  Not good at retaining unless my hair is in a weave - so thats what I'm doing & I'm tired of this mess! No matter what I do I splits- moisture & protein on point, I just think my ends are bonelaxed.  Off to check out your Youtude for some retention tips for a long-term transitioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Golden75, I actually haven't done my "transitioning tips" video yet. I just recently started making videos so that video is to come. But I'm I, along with the rest of the ladies here welcome all questions
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Why are you transitioning without the BC?



I'm used to having long hair and it's easier (for me) to deal with long hair than short hair. I'm managing the two textures better than I thought I would when I was contemplating transitioning. Plus, when I am not in the mood to deal with my hair, I use buns and ponytails!


----------



## DiamondTeaira

This is my first post though as a few others I have been lurking for about three years. I have recently decided to go natural for many reasons and one of them being that I only relax my hair every 6 months. I am only 1 month post and I am choosing not to BC for the same reasons as LaFemmeNaturelle. I think your reason is valid as everyone cannot "do" short hair and i am one of them.


----------



## WriterGirl

I'm still very new to the transitioning -- only 2 months in. I don't plan to do a BC anytime soon. I did cut from APL to SL. I wasn't full APL -- only in the back so I wasn't too pressed but it was so see-through and lifeless I had to let it go. Plus there was some breakage on the right back side. This is one of the reasons I'm going natural -- the relaxers are thinning out my hair too much.

*Question*:* How are you ladies keeping your new growth soft and moisturized? *I'm in a rod set and the relaxed ends are cool but my new growth is so dry. Maybe I'm not deep conditioning enough? 

Last night, I put in some coconut oil to my roots and massaged the scalp and it was nice and soft but this morning, it's not as dry but still parched.

One thing I'm learning is that I need to "stretch" out my hair while air-drying because my shrinkage is the ISH!


----------



## Skyfall

4 months in!


----------



## pixxy76

this s the start of month 6 for me , I can't deal with  short hair and I just want enough hair to be able to put braids in , I am in for the long haul and won't be doing the BC until I have reached MBL.


----------



## fiyahwerks

I'm slowly transitioning. I haven't had a perm since 09/2010. I just got tired of messing with smelly chemicals. I have issues with thinness, dandruff, and moisturizing. The winters are hard on my head here. So I am constantly reading on deep conditioners, oils and any other moisturizing treatments. Plus I want to learn how to take care and style my daughters hair without chemicals. They have beautiful thick curly hair. 

Right now my protective styles are buns, braids (tie-zillions), sew ins and wigs. Soon as my hair gets about maybe APL, I'll have the permed hair cut off professionally.


----------



## MegB29203

LaFemme,

I'm transitioning without BC for the same reasons you are. I've never had short hair (to be specific my hair has never been shorter than APL) and I don't plan to ever wear my hair any shorter than APL. So until my natural hair can reach that point without being straightened/blown out, I'm going to keep transitioning.


----------



## EbonyMajesty

This thread is really interesting to me. I started off transitioning, but have recently gotten tired of it and have decided to relax again. My last relaxer was June 2010, and I have dealt with my new growth pretty well, despite not having a strict regimine. So, that is about 10 months of new growth I am dealing with. I think the reason I am relaxing again is because of length issues too. I want to get to MBL and then maybe I will try to transition again, while retaining the length. Right now I am at APL, and am surprised by how well my hair has held up over the last 10 months. There is definitely breakage, but it's not out of control, and I was honestly expecting it. Now I feel like maybe I can do relaxers every 6 months. My hair has a lot more volume than before, which is nice. 

I just want to wish all of you ladies luck as you complete the transition. I know it can take years depending on the length of your hair.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Well, I've got just over 6 weeks left before I trim the last pieces after taking down my braids. I can't wait!


----------



## jerseygurl

Welcome to all the new transitioners. This is month 16 for me and I plan on cutting off the rest of my relaxed ends come June. To keep my hands out of my hair, I put in Nubian twists that I will hopefully keep in till June.


----------



## Hersheygurl

I'm still hanging in there, but last month was tempting for me to texlax again. It seemed like it was taking way too long for me to detangle, and the natural and texlaxed portion of my hair was making the few remaining bonelaxed ends look so much thinner.

So, instead of doing a touch-up, I decided to trim. I took off all of the super straight relaxed ends, and am left with about 60%natural/40% texlaxed hair now. The textures blend better, and I can detangle much easier. I am loving my TT, and Tresseme b5 gelatin conditioner. Sure, I lost a little length, but now I'm hoping for smooth sailing through the rest of this transition. I don't plan to cut anymore, just grow, grow, grow. My waves are poppin' and shinin'! 

Anyone know who had the longest transition on the board?


----------



## dr.j

LaFemmeNaturelle - I understand where you're coming from.  I've always had length so I knew short hair would be a shock for me.  I cut off most of my relaxed ends in the very back so my nape area is pretty much all natural.  Since then, I've had some moments worrying that now I was going to have more split ends, etc because my relaxed ends weren't "protecting" my natural hair anymore.  But I just tell myself that once I'm fully natural, it will be a process finding out what works with my hair.


----------



## Eluv

Does anyone think there's less breakage when transitioning from texlax to natural?

I'm only 5 months post but I'm hoping I'm able to keep all of my texlaxed hair until I reach my natural hair length goal.



sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum app


----------



## Hersheygurl

Eluv said:


> *Does anyone think there's less breakage when transitioning from texlax to natural?*
> 
> I'm only 5 months post but I'm hoping I'm able to keep all of my texlaxed hair until I reach my natural hair length goal.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum app



Thanks for asking this, as I was wondering the same thing. I'm hoping someone will chime in and give us hope.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I blowdried using the tension method tonight. Here are pics:


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

LaFemmeNaturelle- You have so much hair lady  Very pretty  What is the tension method? I hear about it all the time on this board, but never know what it is


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I blowdried using the tension method tonight. Here are pics:



I love it!!! I'm jealous!!


----------



## MegB29203

Very nice!!!


----------



## Golden75

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @LaFemmeNaturelle- You have so much hair lady  Very pretty  What is the tension method? I hear about it all the time on this board, but never know what it is


 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=525223

Tutorial link to youtube in this thread - not sure if it still works, can't access youtube to check.


----------



## ladysaraii

So I cut my hair this weekend.

Or at least most of it, I took a pic of the relaxed hair I cut with my phone, it was only about a handful.

I don't even know why, I meant to wait at least until my 2 year mark, but those scissors had a mind of their own.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Am I the only one who hates dealing with their hair?! I HATE my hair. Ok I love my hair but I hate washing, conditioning, and detangling. I REALLY REALLY feel like cutting. But I fear that my hair won't get any easier to do and then I'll be PISSED that I gave up the length. GRRRR! 


~Frustrated long-term transtitioner


----------



## Bun Mistress

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Am I the only one who hates dealing with their hair?! I HATE my hair. Ok I love my hair but I hate washing, conditioning, and detangling. I REALLY REALLY feel like cutting. But I fear that my hair won't get any easier to do and then I'll be PISSED that I gave up the length. GRRRR!
> 
> 
> ~Frustrated long-term transtitioner


 
I have totally had those days.  It gets easier.  Have you tried appling you D/C to dry hair?  If you need some tips, PM me.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Bun Mistress.....mmmm.....I pm'd you days ago lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Am I the only one who hates dealing with their hair?! I HATE my hair. Ok I love my hair but I hate washing, conditioning, and detangling. I REALLY REALLY feel like cutting. But I fear that my hair won't get any easier to do and then I'll be PISSED that I gave up the length. GRRRR!
> 
> 
> ~Frustrated long-term transtitioner



Girl, of course, we have those days. But, I know that I think of where my goal is and how far I've come towards it, and I chill.

You will have your off days. Just revel in your on days.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I don't have on days lol my on days are when it's in a bun and that doesn't count. Every time water is involved, it's an off day. :sigh: It's been like this all year and maybe some of last year. And that's why I'm maintaining the length. I def don't want longer hair because I'm sure it'll only be more time consuming. Ugh!


ETA: Don't worry. I don't rant to be talked off the BCing ledge. I just need to rant because it's too much. Maybe I should get some braids.


----------



## Bun Mistress

LaFemmeNaturelle  Oops. My Bad! 

I used the patuchiul (sp??, she is on youtube, very old video) method for D/Cing with:

PM the Detagler conditioner
Aloe vera gel 
Camellia oil 
salt (1/2 teaspoon)
honey

section hair, appy coconut oil to hair scalp if needed, I do this with dry hair that doesn't have a lot of bluid up on it. 

apply conditioner mix like a relaxer to each section and section it off (I use braids) then let it sit for an hour (or more).  then detangle with a comb in sections, if you choose to use one of those things .


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Bun Mistress said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle  Oops. My Bad!
> 
> I used the patuchiul (sp??, she is on youtube, very old video) method for D/Cing with:
> 
> PM the Detagler conditioner
> Aloe vera gel
> Camellia oil
> salt (1/2 teaspoon)
> honey
> 
> section hair, appy coconut oil to hair scalp if needed, I do this with dry hair that doesn't have a lot of bluid up on it.
> 
> apply conditioner mix like a relaxer to each section and section it off (I use braids) then let it sit for an hour (or more).  then detangle with a comb in sections, if you choose to use one of those things .



Thanks for sharing but DCing is part of the things I'm fed up with lol it takes too long to apply to my hair and probably takes up the most time. I'm cutting it out of my reggie


----------



## shaun0822

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Thanks for sharing but DCing is part of the things I'm fed up with lol it takes too long to apply to my hair and probably takes up the most time. I'm cutting it out of my reggie


 
I'm with you on time consuming DC's. I now do 15 minutes and call it a day (without heat). I read an article about DC on the natural maven and decided to change the length of time--http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/03/monday-myths-can-you-really-deep.html I don't know if this is hurting my hair or not. We'll see.


----------



## gvin89

And so it is...my transition has come to an end. I did a spontaneous BC today. I wish you all the best in your journey...I truly enjoyed it and am pleased with my decision.


sent from my EVO


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

gvin89 said:


> And so it is...my transition has come to an end. I did a spontaneous BC today. I wish you all the best in your journey...I truly enjoyed it and am pleased with my decision.
> 
> 
> sent from my EVO



Congrats, love! I'm proud of [email protected]


----------



## TruMe

gvin89 said:


> And so it is...my transition has come to an end. I did a spontaneous BC today. I wish you all the best in your journey...I truly enjoyed it and am pleased with my decision.
> 
> 
> sent from my EVO



Congratulations!!  I think I may be 1-2 weeks behind you.


----------



## Katt73

gvin89 said:


> And so it is...my transition has come to an end. I did a spontaneous BC today. I wish you all the best in your journey...I truly enjoyed it and am pleased with my decision.
> 
> 
> sent from my EVO



Congratulations! But you know you are as wrong as two left shoes for not posting pics!


----------



## growingbrown

I'm ending my transition tomorrow......

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## gvin89

Katt73 said:


> Congratulations! But you know you are as wrong as two left shoes for not posting pics!



Thank you and I know I know....but I'm in the HYH Challenge and didn't think I could post pics until that challenge was over on June 30th.  I'll ask if I can...


----------



## Hairness

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This transition is OVER for me!!! I BC'd on Saturday!! I'm all natural now!! I'm Free!!! Yeah!!

All the best to everyone else!!

HHG Ladies!!


----------



## Poutchi

Hey People, 
I haven't been here for a while.  I am still transitionning and have passed the 14months post mark on May 5th. I am going to jump back on the keratin straightening bandwagon for this summer and maybe back to braids this fall... I am not going to BC before decembre normally (but could possibly chop it off one night while I am bored). 
Hope everyone is doing great on their journey


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Haven't been in this thread for a while, but congrats to everyone who has BC'd and everyone who is reaching their transitioning goals.

Next month will be my two year transitioning anniversary. Nothing interesting to report. I plan on ending my transition next June.

Anyone else going into (or already into) year three?


----------



## destine2grow

sipp100 That is awesome. I am only 30wks post. I wish I have your strength and determination to get through the 2yrs of transition that I would like to do. 

Congrats and thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## WriterGirl

sipp100 Wow, almost 3 years? That's amazing. You're giving a baby transitioner like me hope. 

How much post relaxer are you in your avatar?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

destine2grow

Thanx for the props - but I haven't really done anything extraordinary, I just haven't cut my hair 

I can't wash 'n go, but other than that, I can't think of any good reason to BC.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

WriterGirl said:


> sipp100 Wow, almost 3 years? That's amazing. You're giving a baby transitioner like me hope.
> 
> How much post relaxer are you in your avatar?



WriterGirl

That's my six-year old in my avi. She's on her own hair journey to thigh-length. 

I have some pics in my albums, but I only do a length shot once per year. The last one is in the album entitled "Hair", I think. I'm wearing a white robe. That was taken last year. I'll do another length check in July or August. I'll probably just maintain at BSL (or maybe grow out to MBL) until I chop.


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

sipp100 said:


> Anyone else going into (or already into) year three?



Well. I'm one year in. It looks as though I'm going another two, as well.


----------



## WriterGirl

sipp100 Ha, I thought that was a pic of a little girl but you could have just been petite! 

Your daughter's hair is lovely.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

WriterGirl

LongHairDontCare2011 (Youtube) actually looks that size - her hair overpowers her tiny body!

DD says, "Thank You, Ms. WriterGirl"


----------



## Chrissmiss

Checking in at 1 year and 3 weeks post!!! Time really did fly. I have about 4 more inches that I need to trim to get rid of the damage/thinness on my left side. After that I plan on growing my hair to mbl (with the relaxed ends) and maintaining that (trimming slowly) until I am 100% natural.  Happy transitioning ladies.


----------



## jillian93

Congrats to everyone on the long term transitioning journey!  I am approaching my anniversary and am going to celebrate because that journey was STRESSFUL lol!


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies, I'm about to begin my countdown to snipping off the last of my relaxer. Come June, it will be 18 months since I've been transitioning and it's time to free my hair.


----------



## dafnie

Quick update! I did BC at 14 months post. Lol.


----------



## tasha5951

I didn't really start to transition on purpose, one day I just decided to go natural so I'm not really sure of the exact date of my last relaxer but I know that I'm about 13 months post (maybe a little more).  I'm planning for 2 more years of transitioning.  I'm trying to decide what to do with my hair for the summer. To be honest, I don't really like wearing it curly and I'm starting to hate my protective styles.  I don't want to blow dry/flat iron all the time because I'm really working on length and retention. I'm getting frustrated because I don't know what I want to do!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My mom came to town to visit me and she flat-ironed my hair. Mind you, I haven't used heat on my hair for more than a year. It's not a hard pressing; but, hey, it's a pressing. I used coconut oil as a heat protector. Be gentle, lol. I normally don't post many pictures.


----------



## dr.j

Still going strong.  Next month I'll be 2 years post!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies! I figured I could stop in here and say hey 

I just celebrated a year post relaxer on the 12th 

Y'all LTT's keep up the good work


----------



## CofCGrad1997

7 months post (28 weeks) today. Seeing some breakage around the crown, but I was flat ironing (I know, I know...), so I'm sure that's the culprit. Now that it's warmer I can co-wash more (and wear more textured styles), so my hair health should rebound a bit this summer.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

dr.j and SmilingElephant Congratulations!! I cannot wait to add year or years after the amount of time I am post.


----------



## Hersheygurl

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies! I figured I could stop in here and say hey
> 
> I just celebrated a year post relaxer on the 12th
> 
> Y'all LTT's keep up the good work



Hey SmilingElephant!!

Wow, the year went by fast and i'm proud of you! I'm hanging in there and threw all of the scissors away in the house ( even my DD's craft scissors,lol). Your hair is looking great these days!


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I am 32 weeks post and I wanted to know how are you ladies wearing your hair. I started wearing my hair in a banana clip ponytail and that works fine for me. The only thing is that I need an gel that will help keep my hair slick down. I am using aloe vera gel and it doesn't get the edges as slick as I would like. However, I love it because it doesn't make my hair hard! I might start back rocking bantu knot outs but I am not sure. They never look after 2 days.


----------



## crazydaze911

I am 4 1/2 years post....honestly im not sure if ALL the relaxed hair is gone...my ends are very thin...so that may be from being relaxed or just being old and frail...i am starting to trim little by little as i feel i've reached my terminal length   i may or may not be right...but i know i havent had noted growth in at least two years..i think my hair being thin is part of the problem...i wear protective styles 99% of the time..i just think my hair is thin and cant survive past a certain length without looking jacked up lol.... but the point is...u can transition w/out BCing EVER.....eventually it will all be gone from trims or ur natural shedding cycle....after the first year and 1/2 it becomes much easier to handle the two textures...


----------



## twilight80

I had a minor set back....I am still transitioning but I did have my hair cut a little. I finally live where there are Dominican Salons so I went to get my first blow out which turned out beautiful, it actually looked like I got my hair relaxed. At the same time the lady kept pushing me to cut my damaged ends and I finally let her. So now I went from SL to NL  It makes it harder now to do styles because I can barley put it into a pony tail, but I have been parting my hair in two and wearing a fake pony until my hair grows back. 

BUT I see my natural hair and my curl pattern is beautiful! I can't wait til it all grows out!


----------



## destine2grow

twilight80 said:


> I had a minor set back....I am still transitioning but I did have my hair cut a little. I finally live where there are Dominican Salons so I went to get my first blow out which turned out beautiful, it actually looked like I got my hair relaxed. At the same time the lady kept pushing me to cut my damaged ends and I finally let her. So now I went from SL to NL  It makes it harder now to do styles because I can barley put it into a pony tail, but I have been parting my hair in two and wearing a fake pony until my hair grows back.
> 
> BUT I see my natural hair and my curl pattern is beautiful! I can't wait til it all grows out!



I need to do this. I may just cut some more of my ends tonight.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I might just have to leave the Summer No Heat 2011 Challenge. My mom flat ironed my hair last Saturday. It's still straight and I like it. I mean, I really like it. So, I might flat iron my hair twice a month until it gets too hot.

What to do? Will I have heat damage, if I flat iron twice a month?


----------



## SmilingElephant

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I might just have to leave the Summer No Heat 2011 Challenge. My mom flat ironed my hair last Saturday. It's still straight and I like it. I mean, I really like it. So, I might flat iron my hair twice a month until it gets too hot.
> 
> What to do? Will I have heat damage, if I flat iron twice a month?



Y'all........PLEASE be careful with the heat! I have heat damage, still, in the front from flat ironing while I was transitioning. And make sure you use a heat protectant EVERYTIME bc I skipped a few times and now I have damage. So I'm slowly cutting it off as it grows out. 

I plan on flat ironing my hair no more than twice a yr and I don't think I'm gonna do it until I reach BSL to really give my hair a break. I'm on my way to APL.... 

Thanx! Hersheygurl and Newbie2Beauty....it'll be a year before you know it


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> Y'all........PLEASE be careful with the heat! I have heat damage, still, in the front from flat ironing while I was transitioning. And make sure you use a heat protectant EVERYTIME bc I skipped a few times and now I have damage. So I'm slowly cutting it off as it grows out.
> 
> I plan on flat ironing my hair no more than twice a yr and I don't think I'm gonna do it until I reach BSL to really give my hair a break. I'm on my way to APL....
> 
> Thanx! Hersheygurl and Newbie2Beauty....it'll be a year before you know it




Okay, well, I guess I'll enjoy my straight hair for the moment and return to my curls. I don't want heat damage. So, I'll leave it be.


----------



## NicBenny

I'm 60 weeks this week!!!  

I'm starting to see my curl pattern and I'm excited!!!  I need to do another small cut, but I think I may wait until August or September to do it.  I cut my hair in Sept. 2010, see first pic in Siggie, and I took the 2nd pic in February 2011 - and now I'm exactly at bra strap length. 

I will wear it in a wash n go ponytail beginning mid-June.


----------



## TruMe

Well, I am heading out of here as I cut the remaining relaxed ends off last week.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## destine2grow

I'm rocking flat twist under my wigs and am cowashing my hair every other day. I will just stick to this.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey there. Poutchi checking in. I am almost 15 months post...time flies by...


----------



## jerseygurl

TruMe said:


> Well, I am heading out of here as I cut the remaining relaxed ends off last week.  Good luck to everyone!



Congratulations!! I'm almost done with my transition, as soon as I take out my crochet braids. I almost did yesterday tho'.


----------



## LatterGlory

_________________________


----------



## bajandoc86

I am approximately 48 weeks as of June1!  One more month, and I'll be 1yr post....yay me! I am not sure how long I plan to transition, this year for me is really about learning MY hair, for the first time in my life. My mom did my hair till I was about 16 and after that, it was the hairdresser every 2 weeks. So at the start of my hair journey I was pretty much clueless. So I am very proud so far...just the fact that I wash, DC, do a little styling(key word 'little') etc on my own is an accomplishment to me.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hey All! 

In case you didn't see the other thread, I transitioned my DD#2 back to natural for 20 months, and recently cut the last of the relaxed ends. She's grazing APL when stretched and had 12" of growth in these 20 months. Here is the end result:

Wash n' go pulled back w/headband -







Flatironed-











I'm playing in her hair everyday and can't wait until I hit 3 years next May and can play in my own natural hair!


----------



## naturallygoldie

LatterGlory hit it on the nail!





> If you figure out your natural hair ( read hair books, do lengthy research like you would for writing a thesis and watching informative youtube videos) and develop a supportive system (God/faith/patience/love, LHCF, friends and family) you can have a happy transition and natural haired life.



It got easier for me at 7 months because enough of the ng caught onto the roller that it would set straight..so unless I wanted to rock a doobie all week I didn't flatiron or blow out my roots. i just rocked a pony tail or bun. Now at 21 months+ I can no longer see a line of demarcation (never really could) ::woo hoo::

for my transition I roller set and dc'd 99% of the time. I tried a twistout (fail) and co-washing and just pulling it back (my scalp felt tight for the four days I left it like that)  

KEEP IT GOING LADIES!!!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think I only have about 2 to 5 inches of relaxer hair left.  I may b/c at my 3 year mark in February.  I think I'm going to braid it up for the summer.  No more straighting for me, I have been between braidouts and banding for the past few months


----------



## CB1731

Checking in! My baby just turned 1 so I am around 11 months post-relaxer. I've been so busy that I haven't been taking care of my hair like usual but it's still growing and retaining length!  I've been hiding it under my half-wigs and cowashing but the deep conditioning has been very minimal. I flat ironed a week ago and I love the thickness but I can't wait until these rough relaxed ends are gone.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

I am reaching my 18 months post and I only have about 3-5 inches left in certain areas.. I think I am 80% natural now.. I got some shears from the BSS yesterday just a matter of clipping the rest of those ends off..


----------



## rainbowknots

Hello everyone, I decided to transition a few weeks ago. I'm 3 months post, I normally would be relaxing at this point. For now, my transition style is box braids. I'm getting pretty tired of them though so I may take them down and start experimenting with other styles pretty soon. I plan on transitioning at LEAST one year, maybe 18 months. I don't see myself going beyond that though, because I'm anxious to wear some gorgeous natural hair do's. First step will be mastering 2 strand twists.


----------



## jerseygurl

Welp. So ladies last Saturday, I took out my crochet braids and grabbed the relaxer.........




















....moved it aside took my conditioner, slathered it on and chopped off my relaxed ends. SO I'M NATCHAL NOW!!!!   

I can only show one picture since I'm in the HYH challenge. This was a big journey for me cos I never thought it would happen, but thanks to you beautiful ladies I completed 18 months of transition.


----------



## WriterGirl

jerseygurl LOL, you scared me! Congrats on your BC!

Ladies, I'm so glad that my hair is still long enough to wear up. I think I will be wearing updos for the summer. My braidouts are looking too anemic with these thin-*** ends. 

I washed and put my hair in 8 ponytails to stretch the new growth. I have about two inches now. Thanks to Newbie2Beauty, spraying my new growth with aloe vera juice helped with the detangling process.

I put two curlformers on each of my 8 ponytails and then air dried. This morning just scooped my hair up to top of my head and secured with one STRONG barette in the back and one in the front so it's not too tight on my edges. Use some Giovanni Direct Leave in and water to help smooth the edges (wrapped with a scarf for about 20 minutes).

Here are some pics!


----------



## destine2grow

Congrats jerseygurl! I cant wait 2 b natural! Wont happen until 2013 or when i'm SL! i am 34wks post!


----------



## jerseygurl

WriterGirl said:


> @jerseygurl LOL, you scared me! Congrats on your BC!
> 
> Ladies, I'm so glad that my hair is still long enough to wear up. I think I will be wearing updos for the summer. My braidouts are looking too anemic with these thin-*** ends.
> 
> I washed and put my hair in 8 ponytails to stretch the new growth. I have about two inches now. Thanks to @Newbie2Beauty, spraying my new growth with aloe vera juice helped with the detangling process.
> 
> I put two curlformers on each of my 8 ponytails and then air dried. This morning just scooped my hair up to top of my head and secured with one STRONG barette in the back and one in the front so it's not too tight on my edges. Use some Giovanni Direct Leave in and water to help smooth the edges (wrapped with a scarf for about 20 minutes).
> 
> Here are some pics!



Thanks WriterGirl but I did have to move the relaxer out of the way! Nice hairstyle.



destine2grow said:


> Congrats @jerseygurl! I cant wait 2 b natural! Wont happen until 2013 or when i'm SL! i am 34wks post!



You go destine2grow! By 2013 you will be definitely longer than SL if you're already 34 weeks.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

WriterGirl OMG I love that style!!! I am so going to steal your style!!  Thanks for posting the pic!!


----------



## WriterGirl

Newbie2Beauty LOL. It was easy breezy.  Scoop it up pin it down -- but girl make sure you gots some STRONG barettes. 

This new growth is not playin.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

WriterGirl You ain't never lied lol!


----------



## Poutchi

Congrats Jersey Girl . I am sooo looking at scissors lately it is insane. I am 15 months post and wanted to transition until I come back from my visit to africa in January 2012... I guess I wanted to show off my long hair before i cut it but this transition is kiiiiiiiiiiiling me. Well not the transition but the fact that I cannot do twists with my own hair or all those nice cute hairstyles i keep seeing ( finger coils, twists on natural, puffs,...)


----------



## missjones

I was going to BC for my birthday in November. I'm going to move it up to September. I'll be a year and a half post.


----------



## kittenz

Hey girls.  I haven't been to LHCF in a LOOONG while and I haven't ventured to this side even longer.  I'm 21 weeks post and decided a few weeks ago that this was no longer a stretch.  So I'm back for selfish reasons.  I'm gonna need help and ideas from my LHCF family so if you don't see me you can bet I'm lurking.


----------



## SoFlyy

Whew... it's been FOREVER since I logged in to LHCF (well really about 6 months). I got super busy w/ school and such, but now that I've matriculated out of the system I have lots of free time to research and study on my hair... I've been wigging/weaving/braiding for about a year now and so I'm just over my 1 yr anniversary (This is actually my 2nd time going natural... I was chemical free from 2002-2007 as well). I don't have any plans to BC anytime soon or ever really... I probably will once I reach a length I deem suitable to wear my natural tresses. I'm not a short hair person so learning how to stretch my length and stretching styles is first on my agenda behind establishing a good regi. I was weaving more than wigging at first so a regi was hard to maintain but now that I've grown comfortable w/ wigs hopefully I can dedicate more time to my hair. 

*whew* I'll start a fotoki and update my pic sometime soon...


----------



## Darenia

Hi, May I join you all? 

I am new to LHCF, but have been following this thread for a lil while.

Well, I am about 9 months post and I plan to transition until... I can't take the madeness anymore.  We'll see...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Darenia said:


> Hi, May I join you all?
> 
> I am new to LHCF, but have been following this thread for a lil while.
> 
> Well, I am about 9 months post and I plan to transition until... I can't take the madeness anymore.  We'll see...



Welcome!


----------



## SavannahNatural

I did it.  It was inevitable.  I got my hair cut about 4 weeks ago and it was quite a drastic cut, but I still had relaxed ends when she was done.  I'm getting my hair braided on Thursday and made the determination that if I got an appointment this week I would go ahead and finish the job and I did.   I've been transitioning with a slight set back since 2009!  I continued to get it cut in "straight hair" styles so whatever length I might have gained I continuously chopped off. . . so why do a long transition if I didn't even want the length I was "holding on" to??

I appreciate you LHCF-divas for the continued support you all have given, without me ever speaking up and actually asking a question.  I wish the rest of you the best on your HHJ as you transition, but I'm moving on over to the All Natural board


----------



## Darenia

I flat ironed my hair last night and it's a lil below APL. But my ends do look raggedy.  I'm gonna have to do a slight trim.  At this rate my tranisition may be over quicker than it begain.  Oh well...


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

My DH actually wants me to BC.  He's really feeling the natural-ness.  His main point is that I shouldn't be afraid to BC just because I think it won't look right.  But, in that conversation I did finally conclude that I just don't want short hair right now.  I'm not in short hair mode.  The last time I transitioned I was somewhere around BSL and MBL.  In three trims I was SL--relaxed!  This was not of my choosing, so it took another 3 years to grow it back out.  I'm just not sure I'm ready for three years of shortness--and with shrinkage, could we be talking 5 or more?  Eh, we'll see.  Of course, I can always rollerset for a straight look once the hair grows out in a year or two, but nahhh...not ready!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

I cut a lot off Sunday.. I still have some relaxed ends left its like I keep seeing them each time I style my hair or wash my hair so after I finish cutting this off I will be 100% nautral after 18 months and 1 week..


----------



## LadyMacgyver

@[email protected] congrats...


----------



## Darenia

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> *My DH actually wants me to BC. He's really feeling the natural-ness*. His main point is that I shouldn't be afraid to BC just because I think it won't look right. But, in that conversation I did finally conclude that I just don't want short hair right now. *I'm not in short hair mode*. The last time I transitioned I was somewhere around BSL and MBL. In three trims I was SL--relaxed! This was not of my choosing, so it took another 3 years to grow it back out. *I'm just not sure I'm ready for three years of shortness--and with shrinkage, could we be talking 5 or more?* Eh, we'll see. Of course, I can always rollerset for a straight look once the hair grows out in a year or two, but nahhh...not ready!


 
It's like you're in my head...


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Darenia said:


> It's like you're in my head...


 LOL Darenia - We're on the same wavelength!  Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I BC'ed last week. I haven't been in the forum for MONTHS, but I just wanted to let you ladies know what I did. I will upload the pictures sometime this week. I was transitioning for two years, but my hair was breaking off tremendously from a color job I did in 2010. I started hacking away at the color in April 2011, and decided to just do away with all of it last week. No use of holding on to straight pieces, they weren't doing me any good....*


----------



## kupenda

I can't do it. I'm getting ssk's on my natural hair. How?! I only have abt three inches of it nearer to my scalp and abt five inches of texlaxed/relaxed hair. How did it knot way up there?! It's been very low manipulation for days. Back to texlaxing


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jerseygurl

HI ladies just popped my head in here to see how y'all are doing. So it's been almost 2 weeks since my BC and I tell ya I'm still getting used to it. The shrinkage is outta this world and it's so dry. I had to do a hot oil treatment and DC for about 6 hours before it started feeling moisturized. 

Keep going ladies, it will be worth it in the end I promise. HHJ


----------



## PinkyPromise

My hair is so thick! I have about half new growth, half relaxed so I'm halfway there. My hair is SL and I plan to straighten in December so hopefully by then I'll be full SL pushing APL.


----------



## A856

Hello ladies! I've finally decided to make the transition WITHOUT the BC. I just can't do it...just yet. I've never had short hair ever, I've always been associated by my hair, it would not only shock me but everyone else that knows me.
I'm currently mid back length and 20wks post, and things are ok. 
I got my first dominican blow out, and I loved it. I'm gonna use those to help with the transition along with braid outs. I've come to the conclusion that my braid outs will look even better with my narutal hair. Right now they start off lovely in the morning and by the end of the day the ends are just flat. I still get compliments but it's not the look I'm looking for, I want curls.
I imagine just from what I've read so far that I'm gonna have to cut eventually, but I'd like to at least cut and be at shoulder length, that's a looong time from now.

This thread is pages long I'm currently on 23 of 67 LOL! so I'm going back to reading and taking notes on how to get thru this journey.

I'll be in touch!


----------



## Darenia

kupenda I'm sorry to hear that you are finding SSKs. I'd like to encourage you to find what works for you and not give up yet. But if it is what you want to do I wish you well and continued HHG.


----------



## Hersheygurl

I'm still going strong, but was wondering if anyone else is using octopus clips during their transition? I had been bunning faithfully and using hairsticks, but sometimes would see strands on the hair-sticks when I slid them out of my hair. I will not use elastics (only use cut-up pantyhose), since my hair is often wet or damp from frequent CW'S.

So far, the clips have been working as a good way to keep my ends protected, and I just wondered if anyone else was using them.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I haven't checked into this thread in ages! I finally made APL which is the longest my hair has ever been


----------



## missjones

I need some more transitioning hairstyles. I'm doing a pony now, I'd like to switch it up. I think my last set of braids thinned my edges so I don't want to do that . Twist/bantu knot outs don't hold that great on my hair now. I might look up some buns on YouTube. Not sock buns though, I already did those for a while.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Sorry ladies.  I'm out.  HHG.


----------



## liberationtheory

Okay I'm just THINKING about it because I miss my natural hair and love that this site is so versatile. Does anyone have a transitioning w/o BC for dummies or cliff notes b/c there's no way I can get through all 67 pages!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hersheygurl said:


> I'm still going strong, but was wondering if anyone else is using octopus clips during their transition? I had been bunning faithfully and using hairsticks, but sometimes would see strands on the hair-sticks when I slid them out of my hair. I will not use elastics (only use cut-up pantyhose), since my hair is often wet or damp from frequent CW'S.
> 
> So far, the clips have been working as a good way to keep my ends protected, and I just wondered if anyone else was using them.



What are octopus clips? I'm intrigued, lol.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

liberationtheory said:


> Okay I'm just THINKING about it because I miss my natural hair and love that this site is so versatile. Does anyone have a transitioning w/o BC for dummies or cliff notes b/c there's no way I can get through all 67 pages!



liberationtheory, try longhairdontcare.net and manenchic.com

Good resources!


----------



## tropical-punch

Just wanted to share some pics. I have about 5 inches of natural hair all around. For some areas, that equals more natural hair than relaxed. 




All shrunken up



My finger is where the line of demarcation is.


----------



## destine2grow

I will be 38 weeks post on Saturday. I am still hanging in there. I don't have as much new growth as I thought I would have but I am okay with that being that my hair grows slow. I am learning what products my hair likes. Which is a plus.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I am keeping my hair in cornrows and using wigs this summer as protective styles. I want to do less this summer than in the fall and winter. All's good, though, as I'm almost fourteen months!!!


----------



## Hersheygurl

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> What are octopus clips? I'm intrigued, lol.




Hi chrisanonniesmommy!

These are the clips


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hey everybody! Have a safe and happy holiday - and don't any of you BC this weekend 

26 months post-relaxer and lovin' it!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hersheygurl said:


> Hi chrisanonniesmommy!
> 
> These are the clips



Haha I picked them up after seeing the posts!! Thanks!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Sunday will make 2 weeks since I BC'd ladies.. How is everyone else transition going... I transitioned for 18 months.. I am still style challenged.. But I will keep at it.. My twist outs turned out a fail but I put them up for a puff..


----------



## Darenia

Okay,  I am taking down my two strand twist caus I noticed my texlaxed ends are all knotted up.  I almost grabbed my scissors and just started chopping. I had planned on wearing my hair in a twisted bun for the next two weeks, but I am in hate with my ends right now. Stupid Hair!


----------



## Darenia

LadyMacgyver 
Your hair looks so nice and healthy.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm still going strong!! My hair will be cornrowed for the summer's duration. I will have them retouched every two weeks to keep the frizzy look at bay. So far, I'm loving it because my hair is easy to manage without high manipulation. I co-wash, deep conditioned, air dry, and moisturize/seal with easy. When I want to change my look, I rock a curly wig that my mother-in-law purchased for me (*originally gave her the side-eye; but, I appreciate it now as a protective style, ha!).

Peace and love to all!


----------



## Anonymous1

I'm just joining in ladies. Decided today that i am serious about transitioning. I'm only two weeks post. I'm so excited


----------



## missjones

I decided to try braids again. I think the baby wipes I was using to remove my makeup messed up my edges.


----------



## Anonymous1

Well i told a couple of people in real life and have been met with no so much support. I'm just going to keep my mouth shut and just do it. I have a few that are rooting for me though but the others are saying i'm obsessed with hair and i should stop. Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Hersheygurl

Hi ladies, just checking in to say I'm still going strong and wanted to ask if any other transitioners are oil rinsing? I just tried this and posted about it in this thread: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965&page=34

I had great results and hope others can benefit from trying this.


----------



## Meloe18

hi everyone. i would like to join. 1 1/2 months post.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

It is SO humid in NY right now. My poor hair can't take it 

I blow dried my hair Sunday afternoon. It's not even 36 hours later and already my hair looks like hell erplexed


----------



## Minty

Yes it is humid. I stays in the air conditioning. HaHaHa.


----------



## ChelzBoo

I'm currently 8 1/2 months post. this transition has kinda flown by. I gave up straight styles due to living in the south and all of the humidity. It's basically like a waste of my time.

Thus far its been buns, buns, and more buns.


----------



## Poutchi

Hello People!!!! 
I have kinky twists in. I have fallen of the hair care routine and starting back at it little by little. I am starting the real queen regimen on my kinky twists. i have done it before and I loved how moisturised my hair was. 
How are y all doing?


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Anonymous1 said:


> Well i told a couple of people in real life and have been met with no so much support. *I'm just going to keep my mouth shut and just do it.* I have a few that are rooting for me though but the others are saying i'm obsessed with hair and i should stop. Blah Blah Blah


 
That's what I did.  I'm 15 months post.  Pay no attention to the naysayers (they know not what they talk about).  by the time anyone knows what's up you'll be rocking quasi natural styles and people will be oohing and ahing over your naturalness.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Keep flying ladies. I'm still trucking. My hair is in braidouts or buns. It's too darn hot for wigs this summer. So, I'm skipping them for a bit. 

Peace and love.


----------



## missjones

About 14 months post. Going to do braids until I BC sometime in September. Hopefully doing braids back to back won't cause too much damage. I'm tired of other transitioning styles.


----------



## A856

I need help ladies!!!

My edges.....they won't lay down for the life of me even when I tie it down at night.
I'm currently 30wks post and this is the first time I'm having this problem.

I've used shea butter, aloe vera gel, IC gel, and nothing seems to work here lately. Now do I really need to go to prostyle? *gags*...but if I have to......


----------



## WriterGirl

A856 Hey, I'm 32 weeks post. Do you know if you have hard water in your area?

My hair was dry no matter what I did. I installed a water filter in my shower and my hair is so much softer. I think it was the minerals and chlorine.

Also you may need to chelate your hair to remove buildup. I use Redken Cleansing Cream.

I've also started to do heavy sealing. After I put in my leave-in and moisturizer, I lightly seal my hair with Dax.

HTH!


----------



## Glamourstruckk

Hi everyone! I'm a year and four months into a year and a half transition. I'm finding that my transition is confusing to people. lol. Some think I've already been natural, others now think "going natural" takes a long time--chop and done!--, while others don't understand that I can't know my texture until I chop. Anyone else confusing the public? lol


----------



## A856

WriterGirl said:


> @A856 Hey, I'm 32 weeks post. Do you know if you have hard water in your area?
> 
> My hair was dry no matter what I did. I installed a water filter in my shower and my hair is so much softer. I think it was the minerals and chlorine.
> 
> Also you may need to chelate your hair to remove buildup. I use Redken Cleansing Cream.
> 
> I've also started to do heavy sealing. After I put in my leave-in and moisturizer, I lightly seal my hair with Dax.
> 
> HTH!


 
As a matter of fact I do have hard water! I've noticed here lately that the water has a strong smell of chlorine/bleach...

I'm off to research a few thing you suggested:
chelate(is that the same as clarifying?)
water filters (hoping it's not such a big task)
heavy sealer

Thank you WriterGirl


----------



## WriterGirl

A856 You're welcome 

I got mine at Home Depot for $30. It has the filter and shower head together. I just uninstalled my old shower head and then installed this one. It was pretty easy. 

It's called the Sprite Slim-Line Shower Filter. The replacement filters cost $10 but they last for six months.

It's made a HUGE difference!

Chelating is little different from clarifying because it also removes mineral buildup as well as product build-up.

The Redken Cleansing Cream will do that for you. It is the business! 

As for the heavy sealing check out this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=559813


----------



## Highly Favored8

I will be nine months post Sept.2011! So far so good.


----------



## fiyahwerks

12 months post today. Yay!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Glamourstruckk said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a year and four months into a year and a half transition. I'm finding that my transition is confusing to people. lol. Some think I've already been natural, others now think "going natural" takes a long time--chop and done!--, while others don't understand that I can't know my texture until I chop. Anyone else confusing the public? lol



I usually just say that I'm growing out of my relaxer. If they're white, they don't keep asking questions. If they're black, unfortunately, they have to add that "I got that good hair" to do it. What? 

Keep up the good work, Ladies. I'm proud of your progress! As for me, as always, I'm still truckin'.


----------



## lolascurls

I'm not 21 months post relaxer! 
I think my hair needs more regular clarifying as there is hard water at the flat I've moved to. 
Maybe a rhassoul clay wash is on tonight?
Keep it going, ladies!


----------



## Lexsmarie

29 months post relaxer here. Loving it. I have about 2-3 inches of perm hair at the ends and I'm not ready to chop it yet (I feel it can continue to be the dead ends that protects my natural hair). It will eventually "trimmed" away next year. I am so happy that I transitioned. Co-wash helped me tremendously throughout my journey. HHG


----------



## LatterGlory

1Co 11:15  But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for her hair is given her for a covering.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

Everyone is doing so well!! I am now 7 months post and loving it.  This is the longest I have ever gone.


----------



## indarican

I just recently hit 10 months post... originally i was going to go for a year then BC but i think i want a bit more length. Right now my hair is in the most uncomfortable weave EVER in the history of life. Im trying to figure out how to get it out but Im trying to be a trooper and hope that it will just get better. *sigh*. I am a little anxious to see my growth after ten months. I know it wont be much, but they say .5 inches a month is normal right... so 5 inches of new curly hair is awesome. I have a countdown on my phone for when i hit  1.5 years natural.. ONLY 239 days left...lol


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

I know this tread is nearly 2 years old and I hope it’s not too late to join.

My last relaxer was May 14th of this year and I am approximately 20 weeks post. It is very thick up in thur  yet is still manageable.

My current regi is as follows:

1) I prepoo with 1 cup avj, 1/8 cup vegetable glycerin, 1/8 cup oil ( Usually use African Pride hair, skin, scalp oil or a half and half mix of castor oil and grapeseed oil). I combine all of this into a spray bottle and spray into my hair and leave it in with a plastic cap on for 30 min- 1hr. My hair is so luxuriously moisturized and my new growth is softened and detangled.
2) Next I wash my hair with Roux Porosity Control, Tresemme Moisture Rich Shampoo, Crème of Nature Detangling and Conditioning Shampoo or the Argan oil Moisture and Shine, or Mizani Butter Blend Balance Hair bath. Depends on what my hair needs and what I feel like smelling.
3) Then I will condition my hair with Roux Porosity Control, Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner,  Crème of Nature Argan oil conditioner, Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, or Mizani Butter Blend Perphecting Crème.
4) As far as styling I spray my hair with Aphogee keratina and green tea reconstructorizer and lotta body olive oil setting lotion and set my hair with some mesh rollers I got off of amazon by softnstyle. They give really nice tension and they stretch my new growth. I sit under the hair dryer for about an hour, let the rollers cool and take them out. My hair is still pretty big, thick, and a little wavy at the  roots but that doesn’t really matter to me I pretty much just wear pony tails and buns for now. I probably won’t completely straighten my hair until the winter when it is less humid and hot down here in Texas.

September is nearly over and we still have highs in the mid to upper 90’s!!!

So that is all thanks for reading my spill.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I know this tread is nearly 2 years old and I hope it’s not too late to join.
> 
> My last relaxer was May 14th of this year and I am approximately 20 weeks post. It is very thick up in thur  yet is still manageable.
> 
> My current regi is as follows:
> 
> 1) I prepoo with 1 cup avj, 1/8 cup vegetable glycerin, 1/8 cup oil ( Usually use African Pride hair, skin, scalp oil or a half and half mix of castor oil and grapeseed oil). I combine all of this into a spray bottle and spray into my hair and leave it in with a plastic cap on for 30 min- 1hr. My hair is so luxuriously moisturized and my new growth is softened and detangled.
> 2) Next I wash my hair with Roux Porosity Control, Tresemme Moisture Rich Shampoo, Crème of Nature Detangling and Conditioning Shampoo or the Argan oil Moisture and Shine, or Mizani Butter Blend Balance Hair bath. Depends on what my hair needs and what I feel like smelling.
> 3) Then I will condition my hair with Roux Porosity Control, Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner,  Crème of Nature Argan oil conditioner, Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, or Mizani Butter Blend Perphecting Crème.
> 4) As far as styling I spray my hair with Aphogee keratina and green tea reconstructorizer and lotta body olive oil setting lotion and set my hair with some mesh rollers I got off of amazon by softnstyle. They give really nice tension and they stretch my new growth. I sit under the hair dryer for about an hour, let the rollers cool and take them out. My hair is still pretty big, thick, and a little wavy at the  roots but that doesn’t really matter to me I pretty much just wear pony tails and buns for now. I probably won’t completely straighten my hair until the winter when it is less humid and hot down here in Texas.
> 
> September is nearly over and we still have highs in the mid to upper 90’s!!!
> 
> So that is all thanks for reading my spill.



Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am currently nine months post and loving my transition without the big chop.


----------



## Anonymous1

I'm 12 weeks post and everything is still easy. My newgrowth drinks up everything though.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am *calculating* 14 months post relaxer. Did a mini-chop and cut off the relaxed ends on the back half of my hair. Still have relaxed ends at the front,, I have no immediate plans to cut them off.....


----------



## Meloe18

hi everyone, closing in on 4 months post


----------



## A856

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I usually just say that I'm growing out of my relaxer. If they're white, they don't keep asking questions. _If they're black, unfortunately, they have to add that "I got that good hair" to do it._ What?
> 
> Keep up the good work, Ladies. I'm proud of your progress! As for me, as always, I'm still truckin'.


 
I hate that with a passion, my sister says that a lot. You have better hair than me



Glamourstruckk said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a year and four months into a year and a half transition. I'm finding that my transition is confusing to people. lol. *Some think I've already been natural, others now think "going natural" takes a long time--chop and done!--, while others don't understand that I can't know my texture until I chop. Anyone else confusing the public?* lol


 I am, public, co-workers, family etc. My mom is the only hater..."you might as well just get a perm" NOPE!

If my calculations are right, I'm about 35wks post!
I made a big mistake and got a dominican blow-out while it was still hot out and...YUP! my roots puffed up like it was the thing to do. So I'm gonna finally wash and deep condition tonight and I was thinking of buying some flexi-rods and see how that works....and or I'll try to flat iron. But I'm also trying to limit my heat....

wish me luck! and happy transitioning to YOU!


----------



## sweetdreams23

indarican said:


> I just recently hit 10 months post... originally i was going to go for a year then BC but i think i want a bit more length. Right now my hair is in the most uncomfortable weave EVER in the history of life. Im trying to figure out how to get it out but Im trying to be a trooper and hope that it will just get better. *sigh*. I am a little anxious to see my growth after ten months. I know it wont be much, but they say .5 inches a month is normal right... so 5 inches of new curly hair is awesome. I have a countdown on my phone for when i hit  1.5 years natural.. ONLY 239 days left...lol



I caved and took my weave out

Im not a weave girl i guess

I thoroughly enjoyed shampooing and dcing my hair...i think may invest in a steamer...


----------



## sweetdreams23

Im realizing that imma be dealing with 3 textures. The hair in the back is like 4c the front and crown is 4a and then of course there is the relaxed ends.........


Im only 1 month post! :-(


----------



## indarican

sweetdreams23 said:


> Im realizing that imma be dealing with 3 textures. The hair in the back is like 4c the front and crown is 4a and then of course there is the relaxed ends.........
> 
> 
> Im only 1 month post! :-(



Well...give it a little time it may change

Sent from my MB860 using MB860


----------



## Prinncipality

I decided to give my hair (and my dwindling patience) a break and got cornrows last week. I can't believe that by the time I'm ready to take them out I will be be 1 year post relaxer. So excited!


----------



## MissDarcei

I am totally joining this thread. I am transitioning from a texturizer but i am only 3 weeks post hehe 
I've gone as far as 32 weeks post before with not much difficulty and my new growth looks the same as my texturized hair though it is hard to comb(i'll get the hang of it). I am hoping to transition for at least 3 years with regular trims every 12 weeks. I'll have to get my ends cut by my professional stylist because I cant tell where my new growth ends and the texturized hair begins with my untrained eyes lol Looks the same to me. 
I am hoping for a smooth transition without much difficulty. I plan to wear wash and gos 90% of the time like I usually do with maybe an occasional flat iron or two strand twists. 
Looking forward to saving money without my expensive salon texturizers!


----------



## yorkpatties

14 weeks post. I've done much longer but I was in braid extensions then. This is my 1st major stretch without braids. What makes this stretch different is that I am planning to go natural! I was natural from 95 - 02, before it was cool. No one I knew was trying to go natural and now all my friends are saying how I told them way back when and they didn't listen. Now they're telling me to go natural. LOL But the deciding factor is this economy and Phyto is out of my budget these days. 

Still considering whether or not to BC.


----------



## neisharenae

well I don't Remember the last time i had a relaxer, I'll say maybe in July. i rarely get them as is and I chose to go all natural. with a slight cut due to dead and split ends. 

I use OJON as of now and love it.


----------



## NikkiGirl

I am still going strong. December will be two years relaxer free for me. I am going to just keep on going!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Still keeping it moving!!!  Seventeen months of no relaxing and transitioning for me this week. Like I've said, I won't bc before two years or after three years.


----------



## devin

I started transitioning this year. My last relaxer was in January. I have been reading like a mad woman and watching every youtube video I can find. I know this thread is going to be super helpful! Thanks ladies for all the wonderful support and information.


----------



## neisharenae

anybody recommend a good moisturizer?


----------



## indarican

neisharenae said:


> anybody recommend a good moisturizer?


 
Kinky kurly knot today


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*i have decided to transition... I believe that my natural textuire will not be that hard to manager, so I will no longer getting textlax... It will be a challenge for me to start doing own hair and mastering techniques... Instead of being in awe of others... *


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*i have decided to transition... I believe that my natural textuire will not be that hard to manager, so I will no longer getting textlax... It will be a challenge for me to start doing own hair and mastering techniques... Instead of being in awe of others... *


----------



## blackbarbie986

I have a friend that I'm helping transition, we've been doing weekly bantu knot outs and using curlformers for the last couple of months.  She text me two days ago stating she wanted a perm cause she couldn't handle it anymore.  Are there any treatments I can do to help soften her new growth? Anyone tried the coconut relaxer and it worked for them?  Any help would be great, I think I'm doing her hair again tomorrow. TIA!


----------



## A856

indarican said:


> Kinky kurly knot today


 
Is this a leave in??

I'm finding out thru trial and error, it's not in my best interest to go days with out adding moisture and finger detangling. If I go days I have hell to pay come wash day, it extends my wash time by 20min at least. Ugh!

I need to keep my hair detangled, moisturized and sealed. Which I've found to be a little hard if I want to do a braid out, cause to achieve a good braidout(for me) is to not comb my hair each time when re-braiding,but this gives me major tangles....what's a girl to do??

I think I'll be wet bunning for the rest of the year, this'll also help me use up some of my products...

look:


----------



## ladysaraii

neisharenae said:


> anybody recommend a good moisturizer?





indarican said:


> Kinky kurly knot today




I never liked that as a moisturizer, it was more like a gel on my hair

I make my own: water, AVJ, glycerine

great moisture


----------



## DragonPearl

It's almost a year since my last relaxer and I don't know if I will be able to last longer without doing the BC. Dealing with two different textures is driving me coocoo.  I am seriously considering putting braids in my hair so I can last another year.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

blackbarbie986 said:


> I have a friend that I'm helping transition, we've been doing weekly bantu knot outs and using curlformers for the last couple of months. She text me two days ago stating she wanted a perm cause she couldn't handle it anymore. Are there any treatments I can do to help soften her new growth? Anyone tried the coconut relaxer and it worked for them? Any help would be great, I think I'm doing her hair again tomorrow. TIA!


 
Is she opposed to a protective style like weaves or braids? Sometimes, we could all use a break from managing two textures.


----------



## candiel

It's been 17 months for me and I'm dying to cut the relaxed ends off but, I'm trying my best to hold out.


----------



## Anonymous1

I'm getting some Senegalese twists tomorrow. I need a break from the two textures. Amazingly I have not experienced breakage.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm getting some Senegalese twists tomorrow. I need a break from the two textures. Amazingly I have not experienced breakage.



I've been rocking twists that I've done on my own covered by a beret (at the moment, I'm a stay at home mom, so I can do so). It helps me leave my hair alone.




candiel said:


> It's been 17 months for me and I'm dying to cut the relaxed ends off but, I'm trying my best to hold out.



Hold on, Sister. I know it's hard. But, just keep pressing on, if you can.


----------



## TresLeches

I'm 13 weeks post and I am in LOVE with my new growth!!!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I would say after the 6-8th month mark, transitioning became a breeze.
I cowash like a mad woman because it is easier to get my hair into a bun while wet.
I seldom flat iron, my roots revert back so quickly it's basically a waste of time.
The moment I have enough hair to put into a pony is the moment i'm BC'ing.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

^I'm jealous! My hair was harder to deal with as time went on. I got my hair braided when I was 16 months post and if I didn't I probably would have BC'ed already. My natural hair is SL but my hair shrinks to EL. I want my hair to be at least NL/SL shrunken when I mini-chop in May.

Anyway, I'm chopping in May regardless. I've been waiting to see this hair since my Sophomore year of college and I'm a Senior now!


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

Wow looks like we are all hanging in there.  I am 8 months post now.  Never dreamed I would ever get this far.  I'm in it for the long haul.  I hopefully will be able to go 2 years before BCing.  It helps to have support so thanks everyone!!


----------



## BookGal84

Checking in at 14 months post. Glad to read that everyone's transition is going strong! I've been wearing Marley braids for the last 4 months and it's made my transition very manageable. I'm hoping to last at least 10 more months before big chopping.


----------



## havilland

neisharenae said:


> anybody recommend a good moisturizer?



i love  Busy Izzie's Buttered UP by Hairveda.....available online.

it's creamy but doesn't weight hair down.  i just started using it and i love it on my hair and my son's


----------



## TresLeches

BookGal84 said:


> Checking in at 14 months post. Glad to read that everyone's transition is going strong! I've been wearing Marley braids for the last 4 months and it's made my transition very manageable. I'm hoping to last at least 10 more months before big chopping.



What are marley braids? Thanks! I am 13 weeks post and it is starting to get a little diffcult and I even thought about giving in. But I think I just need to cover my hair up I'm thinking about getting some braids...to last me through a little while longer.


----------



## BookGal84

TresLeches said:


> What are marley braids? Thanks! I am 13 weeks post and it is starting to get a little diffcult and I even thought about giving in. But I think I just need to cover my hair up I'm thinking about getting some braids...to last me through a little while longer.


 
TresLeches 

Marley braids are kind of like kinky twists, but not as structured and uniform. I do mine myself and they look pretty much like this, except not as tight and the ends are curled.


----------



## TresLeches

I just went and got some cornrows w/ extensions braided up into a pony today! I just could not take my hair and I was getting so tempted to give up...it's like my hair is getting thicker by the day!! I love it but I just didnt know what to do with it.  I love my braids!!


----------



## kittenz

I'm currently 40 weeks post and I think I WILL BC.  I have a date in mind but I don't want to share in case I chicken out.  LOL


----------



## indarican

hey ladies!!! i believe today will be my last day of my transition, as of 12 am tomorrow i will be 11 months post so im going for the plunge!!! it doesnt help that i already starting hacking away this morning... the journey has been hard and not so glorious, But im glad i made it this far!


----------



## kittenz

indarican you know you MUST post pics, right??


----------



## indarican

kittenz said:


> @indarican you know you MUST post pics, right??


 
I willdo my best to get some good ones!


----------



## nissi

Greetings Ladies, 
I am 15 months post (64 weeks?)  and wanted to say hi! Don't know if this is a stretch to bsl or a transition... we shall see! HHG!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Soo I'm 99.9% sure that I have some heat damage  It seems like it's concentrated on the front parts of my hair that are 4a. I guess the bright side is that these parts aren't bone straight. They're perfect ringlets whereas the rest of my hair is a kinky wave. So hopefully they'll blend somewhat easily. . . 

My theory is that I got heat damage when I switched heat protectants. I've been transitioning for almost 19 months now and my hair has been in a PS for about 10 of those months. Therefore, I feel like if it was just my flat ironing (2x a month) I would have had way more heat damage. And I would have also noticed it much sooner. 

For reference this is the heat protectant I've been using for years-






And this is the one that I used a few times-






The only reason I switched was because a member on here or MUA raved about how it allowed her natural presses to last for a long time. Sigh. Once again another reminder that a) PJ'ism can be detrimental and b) what works for one person doesn't work for everyone!

I'm going to buy a pack of Curlformers with the next Sallys coupon that I get. That way I can stretch my hair without the potential damage.


----------



## fitnessmommy

SO... I'm texlaxed. I stretched a piece of hair out last night to do a non-official length check and realized that I've only retained an inch and half in about a year. So... I'm joining you ladies. I'm really nervous and HATE doing a lot to my hair. But, I can't lose length because I'm too vain.  Just being honest.

My old regimen was to texlax every 6 weeks or so. Co-wash and moisturize daily and then use KCCC. I think I was manipulating way too much and lost a lot of retention that way. I also never deep conditioned with heat. Dumb dumb dumb. 

New regimen: 1x weekly deep condition with protein/moisture condish with my hooded dryer. Co Wash 2x a week. Air dry and moisturize and place hair in braids to do daily braid outs in a bun. Daily moisture and seal to my ends. 

Do you think this sounds ok? My texlaxed hair isn't TOO much different from my natural hair. My natural hair seems a bit "frizzier" but that's it.


----------



## kittenz

YaniraNaturally said:


> Soo I'm 99.9% sure that I have some heat damage  It seems like it's concentrated on the front parts of my hair that are 4a. I guess the bright side is that these parts aren't bone straight. They're perfect ringlets whereas the rest of my hair is a kinky wave. So hopefully they'll blend somewhat easily. . .
> 
> My theory is that I got heat damage when I switched heat protectants. I've been transitioning for almost 19 months now and my hair has been in a PS for about 10 of those months. Therefore, I feel like if it was just my flat ironing (2x a month) I would have had way more heat damage. And I would have also noticed it much sooner.
> 
> For reference this is the heat protectant I've been using for years-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the one that I used a few times-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I switched was because a member on here or MUA raved about how it allowed her natural presses to last for a long time. Sigh. Once again another reminder that a) PJ'ism can be detrimental and b) what works for one person doesn't work for everyone!
> 
> I'm going to buy a pack of Curlformers with the next Sallys coupon that I get. That way I can stretch my hair without the potential damage.


 
I just got the Tresemme hp you posted. I hope it works well for me too. Sorry about your heat damage, you should be able to easily camoflague it while it gorws out.

BTW I'm 41 weeks post  I haven't used ANY heat yet but I'm eyeing my flat iron if for nothing more than a length check


----------



## Prinncipality

I made it ya'll!  It has been officially 1 year since I got my last relaxer. I am so proud of myself. A year ago I never would have thought I could make it this far and here I am still hanging tough


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

Congrats mswinky


----------



## MissDarcei

7 weeks post texturizer tomorrow. Don't know where my new growth is, as usual. The roots look/feel just like the rest of my 3b/3c hair hence me ditching the texturizer. Twisting up my hair today to protect it from the cold.


----------



## polished07

Hey ladies I'm 43 weeks post no plans on bc'ing but I've been trimming the relaxed ends as needed I keep my hair in a protective style mostly buns, and my assortment of 3/4 wigs I can't wait till spring I'm gonna try the crowd and glory method with some waist length box braids like Solange to get me into the summer


----------



## Prinncipality

Newbie2Beauty said:


> Congrats mswinky



Thank you!


----------



## WriterGirl

Ladies, it's been 9 months. This month was the first month when I was like WTH? 

My sides have always been fragile from wrapping when I relaxed reguarly so now I'm all natural on the sides and in the back so I can't wear my hair down any because it looks kinda silly.

Now I wear it mostly in updo's or with the sides and back pinned up. 

Still ain't cutting my "middle part" which is still APL relaxed. 

But I can see how people just say f$%^ it and BC.

Not me playa. I'm holding out as long as possible!


----------



## tarheelgurl

I'll be 9 months post next month. Never thought I would have made it! No plans on BCing anytime soon. What has really gotten me through is AVJ for sure. It has really helped with detangling. I'm about to invest in some phony ponies to put over my bun. I think this will be my protective style for the winter.


----------



## OhTall1

This is my first time checking in on this thread, but I'm about 23 weeks post.  I was planning on waiting until next year to start my transition, but after weeks of work-related craziness prevented me from getting a touch up, I asked myself what I was waiting for.  

I usually just roller set and switch between wearing my hair out and up-dos.  Hoping to hold out at least a year before I cut.


----------



## ChocoLatte

I'm so glad I found this thread, cuz I'm gonna need some support in a few months   This is my 2nd time transitioning.  The 1st time I lasted for 9 months, but then I broke down and relaxed this past May.  Disaster!!!!  My WL hair fell out so bad (clumps at a time) I was literally crying and screaming in the shower.  From that day forward, I vowed that I would NEVER put another relaxer in my head ever again.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I cannot do it I am getting a texturizer tomorrow, and then come March or May I will BC, just in time for summer... *


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I am approching my 1yr post mark in 2 weeks. 
I don't even dream of relaxing anymore... I've come too far


----------



## yorkpatties

4 months post. Still wigging for work but I'm going to get box braids soon, I hope.


----------



## MrsChon

I'm a newbie and SOOOO in on this challenge. I'll have all necessities in by the deadline. Thanks 4this forum & I look 4ward 2 taking this journey with u all!!!

Sent from my iPhone, HHG~


----------



## LatterGlory

:reddancer:


----------



## WaterMoccasin

Gosh--I'm a baby here: 2 months post, just recently made the firm decision to go back to natural after having relaxers (& heat) wreak havoc on my hair for the past 4+ years.

I'm tex-laxed, 4a mostly, hair recently cut to APL (from near-BSL--too much damage).

I became a member here about 8 years ago, managed to grow (and maintain) my hair longer than I thought possible as a result (from my usual APL to MBL stretched), then I started 'showing off' and neglecting it, lol! Now, after constant damage from my self-relaxers etc., tired of chewed up hair (including some chemical "bangs"), I want to take it all the way to WL, and my hair seems to thrive better in its natural state (thicker, stronger). Plus, I like the versatility.

I'm not even thinking about BC-ing anytime soon--will probably s-l-o-w-l-y cut the tex-laxed hair off. 
Hello fellow transitioners!


----------



## Meloe18

well ive made 5 months! this month i bought more hair products, aubrey organis GPB and HSR, Giovanni smooth as silk and Aussie moist. Ive also boat some perm rods and flexi rods and have deided to wear my hair in that style with updo's, buns and twist outs for the remainder 2 years im aiming for. Everyhing going fine so far, Hopefully i will hit my goal of MBL stretched by its time for me to BC. The best of wishes to all of you on this journey. I've just started and im learning new stuff everyday. Its a long, sometimes complicated feat but imo its worth it!


----------



## dany06

Im 19 months post relaxer for the most part. i did tamper a bit with a little section in the back. Also bleach and bkt killed a lot of my curls in the front. As much as I want to go natural, I still fear not coming to terms with my hair. I cant decide whether I should accept what my natural hair can and can not do or get the hair I truly want. i prefer loose curls like 3c to 3b that can easily be worn in wash n goes and have silkiness and shine. Naturally im not going to have that. Until I can figure that out, I will be transitioning and wearing my hair straight.


----------



## Meloe18

dany06 why dont you just texlax, you will have a looser texture and still have curls.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Last relaxer was sometime in June. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I want to bc but I can't. I guess I'll just continue transitioning. My hair is thick, coarse, and curly. I have a very definate curl pattern. Oh, my new found love is my Denman. I couldn't make this journey without it. What works for me. Eliminating the need to use shampoo so much. I shampoo every 14 days. I might cut that day to every 30 days. I don't really need shampoo. I cowash  1 - 2 x per week. I dc 2 x per week. I cannot detangle unless my hair is coated dripping running with conditioner. I hate set back but they are lessons so you have to take the good with the terrible. I thank God constantly.*


----------



## A856

41wks as of 11/6.

I know it's in my bestest interest to co-wash everyother day or something like that. But lately I've just been doing it once a week. Wearing a co-wash ponytail, I don't even braid it at night...most nights. I just spritz (condish/water solution) seal with oil shake and slap it into a ponytail.

Happy hair transitioning ladies!!!!


----------



## liberationtheory

I've officially decided to transition, but am unsure if i want to long-term transition or BC. I set a "draft goal" of BCing at 20 weeks post, but if I'm still going strong then with dealing with two textures, I may postpone.

I've never transitioned in the past, so this is new for me. When I first went from relaxed to natural in '96, I just bc'd and wore a short 'do for years. I relaxed for the first time since then last October and I miss my natural hair. Plus I think I figured out how to remedy the problems that I was having with natural hair.

So here I go!


----------



## dany06

Meloe18 that is it what im debating about. Im not even at a point were I can just texlax and wear my hair in a looser curly form. Maybe in another year or so i can cut off a good bit of these stringy ends that have no curl. They use to be texlaxed but bkt killed them and killed them badly. 

If i were to go textlaxed, i would have to give up bkt for sure. i would probably also slow down the heat use. Im a wash, blowdry and flat iron once a week girl. This wouldnt even be an issue if my hair was curly all over cuz i would just wear it that way. Since it currently is not, I have to have something that looks neat and is easy to deal with. Twist out and braid out dont dry in time and sometimes my ends start breaking off. I prefer rod set/straw sets but they take to long to do. 

here is what my hair currently looks like after trying to do the tightly curly method wash and go about 3 days ago. its not pretty and I hate my ends but im not cutting them off just yet. I have come to like my length now and refuse to go back to short hair.


----------



## dany06

im sorry about the large pics. i dont know how to resize them


----------



## smilesarecontagious

I am 18 weeks post relaxer and I just removed a sew-in weave (which i had for 5 weeks)....if feels great to comb my hair!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

18 months and still truckin' along


----------



## buddhas_mom

I haven't been on here in a while but I'm still hanging in there. 17 months and counting. I did a mini chop back in July. I went from APL to NL. The back half of my hair is all natural but the front and top still have relaxed ends. Trying not to cut the rest completely off until I'm 24 months.
Before mini chop





After mini chop




10/15/11


----------



## ezina

I'm just 6 months post relaxer. I'm gunning for 36 months (3 years) before I BC. In the meantime, I'll trim a little more frequently than usual - just enough that I'm still retaining sizable length.


----------



## MrsChon

Hi Again,
Last Relaxer: 12/9/2010
Current PS: cornrows up into a bun, phony pony on top of my bun





To keep from cutting in 2012 I plan to PS w/ tree braids & cornrows. But I tell y'all these straggly relaxed ends are  NOT wutz hot






Sent from my iPhone, HHG~


----------



## MrsChon

Meloe18 said:


> well ive made 5 months! this month i bought more hair products, aubrey organis GPB and HSR, Giovanni smooth as silk and Aussie moist. Ive also boat some perm rods and flexi rods and have deided to wear my hair in that style with updo's, buns and twist outs for the remainder 2 years im aiming for. Everyhing going fine so far, Hopefully i will hit my goal of MBL stretched by its time for me to BC. The best of wishes to all of you on this journey. I've just started and im learning new stuff everyday. Its a long, sometimes complicated feat but imo its worth it!



How are u liking the Aubrey & Giovanni products? I have 3b/3c mix, my daughter is 4a & I would luv 2find products that work on both our hair types. Any info would be a great help~

Sent from my iPhone, HHG~


----------



## liberationtheory

I haven't chimed in since expressing that I was thinking about transitioning back in June. Alas, it's official! I'm transitioning, though I've only been relaxed for a year. I love my relaxed hair and it solved a lot of my hair woes. But, truth be told, I miss my natural hair-- its texture, it's versatility, it's uniqueness. This past year (and this website) has taught me tons of healthy hair practices, especially how to maintain regularly moisturized hair, so I think I'm ready to be natural again (I was previously natural for 14 years!!).

I never transitioned before. Back when I went natural in '96, I just wore braids for a few months then cut everything off. This time, I want to maintain as much length as possible so I'm attempting to be a long term transitioner. I want to do 20 weeks bare minimum, would be pleased if I can do 6 months or a year, but 24 months would be ideal.

So far, I've been doing roller sets and did one blow out at the salon.

Let's see how this goes!!!!


----------



## carameldimples

Hanging in there at 13 months post, I chopped 3-4 inches off out of detangling and product waste frustration and I just got a blow out and I am sad  about my length, LOL...but it is so much easier to detangle at APL versus BSL or MBL or wherever I was and my ends were raggedy so that didn't help, trucking on until my birthday in 2013 Lord willing.


----------



## Prinncipality

Dang I feel like the months are flying by! I'm at 13 months post 
I'm still doing ok with my transition but there is so much going on with me right now that i have gotten inconsistent with my regimen. Gotta get my focus back. Tired of having a dry brillo pad on my head lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Time is flying, isn't it? I'm almost 19 months in and I'm loving it. I would like to get my hair straightened. Finding someone to do it is another story, lol. I can't believe I'll be in my twenties soon!!!


----------



## WriterGirl

Wow, you ladies are doing great. Keeping it movin at 10 months post. I wear my hair now in updos. Out of site. Out of mind.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

Hey WriterGirl  I'm still hanging in there right with you at 10 months!  We are all doing so well.  I get so excited watching the new growth getting longer and longer!


----------



## 05girl

buddhas_mom said:


> I haven't been on here in a while but I'm still hanging in there. 17 months and counting. I did a mini chop back in July. I went from APL to NL. The back half of my hair is all natural but the front and top still have relaxed ends. Trying not to cut the rest completely off until I'm 24 months.
> Before mini chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After mini chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/15/11



You mostly wear your hair straight?  How do you avoid heat damage? How often do you use heat?


----------



## LivingDoll

Dec 20th I'll be 7 months post! I wouldn't have made it without wigs and weaves. I started from a short do, so about half my hair is natural now. I'm not planning to BC at all. I'll just continue trimming the relaxed ends off. Thanks for the inspiration ladies!


----------



## Hersheygurl

I'm so proud of all of the ladies that are still going strong. I am almost 15 months post and I can't believe how fast the time has flown by! I was almost ready to cut around 8-9 months, but once I got over that hump, it seems to be easier. I'm sailing along with oil rinses and octopus clips. I did a few mini trims, and have just been maintaining at MBL while I  grow. I don't plan to straighten until New Years Eve. 

I did notice the last time I straightened my hair, that my natural hair straightens so much silkier with heat than it ever did when I was relaxed? Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## Highly Favored8

Well, on 12-23-2011 I will be 12 months post. I have a wonderful hair stylist. With out the BC. I am doing very well. With monthly deep conditioning and protein treatments. I flat iron my hair once a month. The rest of the month I wear my hair in a bun or in a ponytail. In 2012 I want to wear my hair in a straw set.


----------



## WriterGirl

Newbie2Beauty said:


> Hey WriterGirl  I'm still hanging in there right with you at 10 months!  We are all doing so well.  I get so excited watching the new growth getting longer and longer!



Newbie2Beauty, hey girl! We are still hanging in there together. I remember when we first started.  Now that I got over my itch to BC during month 9, I'm good to go now. 



Hersheygurl said:


> I did notice the last time I straightened my hair, that my natural hair straightens so much silkier with heat than it ever did when I was relaxed? Does anyone else notice this?



Hersheygurl I've also noticed this with my curlformer sets. My natural hair really is silky straight after setting under the dryer. I haven't used direct heat since March but I think the flat iron may have the same effect on my hair too.

Ladies, I have really been enjoying this journey. I'm glad that I decided to do the long term stretch so I can really get to know my hair during the process.


----------



## ojemba

Hi Ladies, 

All this week I’ve been having the Natural Hair crave, thus I've been looking a lots of utube videos and reading up on long term transitions. 

I'm not 100% sure yet but I will be making a mental note to really try to hold off from a relaxer long enough to see if I would like to make that plunge. I'll just take it 1 week at a time. 

I don't want to just make this change because it's "in" now. So I’m really searching within myself for the answer. I have a 1 year old DD and I love her hair. I’ve promised myself that I will NEVER add any chemicals to it. 

I haven't had natural hair since I was in the 6th grade - 26 years ago. I always told myself I wanted to cut my hair for my 40th (which is next year), I don’t think I'll be cutting but going natural is looking allot more promising.

*Is there anyone who is only 11 weeks post into their transition that I can buddie with on this journey?*

I know I will find lots of info and support here. 

Thanks for letting my ramble for a min. HHJ.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I'm 20 months post today!  

I started taking out my braids and now I'm 100% sure that I have heat damage in the front. Sigh. My hair should be a 4a/3c curl. Now w/ the damage it's a 3b/c curl which is still beautiful but I don't love it fully because it's not my curl, if that makes any sense. I guess I shouldn't complain though . .it could be much worse. At least my hair still curls 

ojemba yay welcome to the thread! How many months do you want to transition for?


----------



## curlcomplexity

Just wanted to say hello 

I've decided to go natural for good.  I've been natural twice in life, once by force (when I was 10) and the other by choice...right before I joined this forum about 7 years ago.  

I've been back and forth with this decison for about a year now. 

I've decided to transition instead of doing the BC.  I think I'll cut an inch for every inch of NG I gain.  I'm very, very excited about my decision.  I'll be subbing to this thread...any help would be appreciated


Thank you


----------



## Anonymous1

I'm 5 months post and still breezing through. YAY


----------



## 05girl

Ahhhh..
just took my weave down and undid my braids.  Ahhhh! So nice to run fingers through scalp lol
I've been weaved up the last 16 weeks (2 installs).  Here's hoping to see some growth when I go to the salon later!!


3 weeks from 12 months post!


----------



## Evallusion

ojemba said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> All this week I’ve been having the Natural Hair crave, thus I've been looking a lots of utube videos and reading up on long term transitions.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure yet but I will be making a mental note to really try to hold off from a relaxer long enough to see if I would like to make that plunge. I'll just take it 1 week at a time.
> 
> I don't want to just make this change because it's "in" now. So I’m really searching within myself for the answer. I have a 1 year old DD and I love her hair. I’ve promised myself that I will NEVER add any chemicals to it.
> 
> I haven't had natural hair since I was in the 6th grade - 26 years ago. I always told myself I wanted to cut my hair for my 40th (which is next year), I don’t think I'll be cutting but going natural is looking allot more promising.
> 
> *Is there anyone who is only 11 weeks post into their transition that I can buddie with on this journey?*
> 
> I know I will find lots of info and support here.
> 
> Thanks for letting my ramble for a min. HHJ.


 
Hi ojemba  !  I am pretty much in the same boat as you.  I was natural for a while and permed my hair mid October.  I am 6 weeks post relaxer.

At first I was aiming for a long stretch (which I have never done before) but now I think I want to transition.  I adored my natural hair...but my problem is that I don't like SHORT hair--I refuse to Big Chop.

I have a 2 year old, and I will never perm her hair.  Sometimes, looking at her, I miss my fro.  How can I want her to be natural when I'm not even natural myself?  Goodness.  I'm not trying to get into all that, lol.

But either way, I am stretching/transitioning from my last perm (October 17, 2011) until at least January 1st, 2013. A perm will not touch my hair in 2012.

And thats that.


----------



## LisaMar

26 months post and counting!!!   I have managed to go from SL to BSL.  I flat-iron twice a year.  SSKs are no joke now if I can just this under control.


----------



## ojemba

Evallusion I'll be emailing u for some support lollll. As I said I'll take it slow I'm definitely not BCing. 



Evallusion said:


> Hi ojemba  !  I am pretty much in the same boat as you.  I was natural for a while and permed my hair mid October.  I am 6 weeks post relaxer.
> 
> At first I was aiming for a long stretch (which I have never done before) but now I think I want to transition.  I adored my natural hair...but my problem is that I don't like SHORT hair--I refuse to Big Chop.
> 
> I have a 2 year old, and I will never perm her hair.  Sometimes, looking at her, I miss my fro.  How can I want her to be natural when I'm not even natural myself?  Goodness.  I'm not trying to get into all that, lol.
> 
> But either way, I am stretching/transitioning from my last perm (October 17, 2011) until at least January 1st, 2013. A perm will not touch my hair in 2012.
> 
> And thats that.


----------



## ojemba

Ladies, what are the best method to detangle your hair (before wash) to prevent massive breakage?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ojemba said:


> Ladies, what are the best method to detangle your hair (before wash) to prevent massive breakage?



I either detangle in the shower or with leave-in and oil with damp hair (excess water gently squeezed via Turbie Twist. With a wide-toothed comb and my hair in 4-6 sections, I gently comb from ends to root.


----------



## ojemba

YaniraNaturally, Thank you for the welcome. I'm not sure yet how much months I'll go. I'd love to go as long as it takes me to get to at least Shoulder Lenght unstreteched. I'm currenlty BSL with rather healthy/thick hair. I will be in PS (wigs with cornrows under, maybe some singles) about 98%. Maybe when I have more NG I'll attempt a braid out. 

20 months wowww that's great!! I wanna be like you!!!. 



YaniraNaturally said:


> I'm 20 months post today!
> 
> I started taking out my braids and now I'm 100% sure that I have heat damage in the front. Sigh. My hair should be a 4a/3c curl. Now w/ the damage it's a 3b/c curl which is still beautiful but I don't love it fully because it's not my curl, if that makes any sense. I guess I shouldn't complain though . .it could be much worse. At least my hair still curls
> 
> @ojemba yay welcome to the thread! How many months do you want to transition for?


----------



## justNikki

So, I've never transitioned before and I don't plan to do this long (just long enough to have enough hair to braid for a sew-in if I want one.  How long should I allow it to grow so the cornrows won't be so tight?  Thanks.


----------



## BreeNique

hi, ladies!

this is my first time poopping into this thread, i've been transitioning for almost 2 years now, with no bc. every few months I snip an inch or more off of my relaxed head. i can "tell" where it's relaxed based on the color--shortly before a relaxer in June 2010 I got my hair dyed with a permanent color to a lighter brown. that brown is the last inch or so of my hair, so I'm just about done!!! so, about 1.5 years of transitioning!

I'm in love with my natural hair, and I want to cut off the lasts of these ends, but i want to "wait" until March, to chop the rest off and call it quits to 5+ years of relaxed life!


----------



## xu93texas

Hi ladies, I'm officially transitioning as of today. I've tried to once before and lasted 19 weeks. So this time around I will have support from you ladies.  My last relaxer was 9/17/11, so I'm 11 weeks post. So far so good. I plan to rollerset, flexi-rod sets, do 2 strand twists, and do bantu knot outs for my protective styles. I will probably get my hair straightened once per month after a heavy protein treatment. 

*For those that have been transitioning for 6+ months, what products are a must to help with new growth/detangling??* So far the ng isn't a problem, but once I get to 15-16 weeks, it maybe a problem. The only new thing that I purchased is Darcy's Botanicals Coconut and Lemongrass Transitioning Cream. I also have Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. Is that enough?


----------



## A856

oK I thought I was ready to just say *** it and BC. But I thought about the whole cut process. Chopping off all my relaxed ends and then "shaping up" my natural hair and I'd be left with a TWA. I don't want that. So I've decided to throw it back up in a bun and call it a day. 
45wks post as of sunday 12/03


----------



## LadyChe

I'm now at 17 months post relaxer, I'll be at 18 at the end of the month.

I'm grateful for a supportive husband, because I'm not a fan of my texture, and he encourages me.Most styles I attempt don't last for more than a day or so. I don't want to be a heat abuser, I'm really trying to appreciate the beauty of my own hair, but it is a struggle.


----------



## Evallusion

7 weeks post...baby steps, baby steps...I'm shooting for at least January 1, 2013.


----------



## WriterGirl

A856 said:


> oK I thought I was ready to just say *** it and BC. But I thought about the whole cut process. Chopping off all my relaxed ends and then "shaping up" my natural hair and I'd be left with a TWA. I don't want that. So I've decided to throw it back up in a bun and call it a day.
> 45wks post as of sunday 12/03



Ha, I feel you. This is why I wear my hair up now most of the time. It would be all out drama if I had my hair down with all these different textures.

Wearing it up helps. It's boring but hey, I want to be at least shoulder-length stretched when I BC. My head is too big for a TWA.


----------



## A856

WriterGirl so you feel me! LOL!

It's a struggle, didn't know what the heck I was getting myself into. I should've done this a loooong time ago (2yrs ago w/my cousin and or 3yrs ago with some other friends on another board) I'd be where I am now but natural. Grrrr, it's ok tho good thing I'm learning patience. It is SO necessary when it comes to this....*sigh* Besides I see myself sitting and crying in the chair when I do decide to BC. I've never had short hair before, and I know I'd cry even moreso the next day when I can't put it in a ponytail....

Yea no I know I'm not ready for the BC! LOL!


----------



## csmith4204

ojemba said:


> Ladies, what are the best method to detangle your hair (before wash) to prevent massive breakage?


 
I just found this method to work wonders for me. Before stepping in the shower, I part my hair in 4 sections and detangle each with Mane and Tail detangler. Love this stuff! I'm 22 weeks post btw.


----------



## havilland

justNikki said:


> So, I've never transitioned before and I don't plan to do this long (just long enough to have enough hair to braid for a sew-in if I want one.  How long should I allow it to grow so the cornrows won't be so tight?  Thanks.



My stylist says at least 3 inches.  But I would ask whomever you plan to let do yur sew in. 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## Anonymous1

I'm back to the boring ponytail. My newgrowth is sooo dry. I have to put something on it everyday, twice a day. It's getting a little rough but I'm still happy and doing pretty good.


----------



## NikkiQ

KUTGW ladies!!!!!!


----------



## WriterGirl

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm back to the boring ponytail. My newgrowth is sooo dry. I have to put something on it everyday, twice a day. It's getting a little rough but I'm still happy and doing pretty good.



Anonymous1 Have you tried getting a water filter for your sink/shower?

I got one at Home Depot and it has literally saved my life. I didn't think I had hard water, but maybe chlorine or minerals are bad in my area. 

My hair has seen a big turnaround as far as moisture retention and softness.


----------



## Anonymous1

WriterGirl said:


> @Anonymous1 Have you tried getting a water filter for your sink/shower?
> 
> I got one at Home Depot and it has literally saved my life. I didn't think I had hard water, but maybe chlorine or minerals are bad in my area.
> 
> My hair has seen a big turnaround as far as moisture retention and softness.


 
I actually have one. I may need to chelate or something. It's driving me insane. I just started steaming so I will see if that will help.

WriterGirl


----------



## WriterGirl

Anonymous1 Hmm....you may need to chelate then. I usually use Redken Cleansing Cream. That's some good stuff.


----------



## Anonymous1

WriterGirl said:


> @Anonymous1 Hmm....you may need to chelate then. I usually use Redken Cleansing Cream. That's some good stuff.


 

That's the one i use. I will use it this weekend and see how it goes. thanks


----------



## NJoy

Ok, I'm officially committing to transitioning to natural. I'm 33 wks post texlax. I think I'm going to cut off my bonelaxed ends towards the end of this year and then, depending on how much natural hair I have, I'll BC in the Spring or Summer. *gulp*.

I BC'd a small section, making sure to cut down to the natural so that I can get an idea of texture. I measured that section and I have 7 inches. so, I figure I should have a nice amount by this Spring...hopefully.

Trying to do this thing HairCrush-style, wearing twists and twistouts.

Subbing.


----------



## ojemba

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm officially committing to transitioning to natural. I'm 33 wks post texlax. I think I'm going to cut off my bonelaxed ends towards the end of this year and then, depending on how much natural hair I have, I'll BC in the Spring or Summer. *gulp*.
> 
> I BC'd a small section, making sure to cut down to the natural so that I can get an idea of texture. I measured that section and I have 7 inches. so, I figure I should have a nice amount by this Spring...hopefully.
> 
> Trying to do this thing HairCrush-style, wearing twists and twistouts.
> 
> Subbing.



OMG NJoy I just made that decision  this week!!! U was one of my hair idols I'm glad to have u as a transition idol now.
I'm only at 12 weeks gots a long way to go!!! 

Happy Natural Hair Journey!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm officially committing to transitioning to natural. I'm 33 wks post texlax. I think I'm going to cut off my bonelaxed ends towards the end of this year and then, depending on how much natural hair I have, I'll BC in the Spring or Summer. *gulp*.
> 
> I BC'd a small section, making sure to cut down to the natural so that I can get an idea of texture. I measured that section and I have 7 inches. so, I figure I should have a nice amount by this Spring...hopefully.
> 
> Trying to do this thing HairCrush-style, wearing twists and twistouts.
> 
> Subbing.


 
 Congrats on your decision NJoy


----------



## NJoy

Houston, we have a problem.

I was just talking about going natural with my husband and excitedly showed him some of HairCrush's pics and videos. Um, he was not impressed and told me her hair just looks nappy to him.  I'm like, "Huh?! Well you know I like BIG hair. You saw how I was rocking my Creta Girl wig". He sort of shrugged and didn't say anything.

What the?! Oh, I already see it's gonna be on up in here.


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies, just checking up on you. Welcome to the new transitioners


----------



## Cocoeuro

Nice......I just texlaxed my hair after being natural for 3 years, I'm considering not relaxing again....hubby and daughter told me my hair looks the same as when I was natural


----------



## Cocoeuro

NJoy said:


> Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> I was just talking about going natural with my husband and excitedly showed him some of HairCrush's pics and videos. Um, he was not impressed and told me her hair just looks nappy to him.  I'm like, "Huh?! Well you know I like BIG hair. You saw how I was rocking my Creta Girl wig". He sort of shrugged and didn't say anything.
> 
> What the?! Oh, I already see it's gonna be on up in here.



nothing is wrong with being "nappy" her hair is beautiful.

N


----------



## Hersheygurl

NJoy said:


> Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> I was just talking about going natural with my husband and excitedly showed him some of HairCrush's pics and videos. Um, he was not impressed and told me her hair just looks nappy to him.  I'm like, "Huh?! Well you know I like BIG hair. You saw how I was rocking my Creta Girl wig". He sort of shrugged and didn't say anything.
> 
> What the?! Oh, I already see it's gonna be on up in here.



I think it's good that you talked to your hubby and showed him pics of your natural hair goals. It at least shows him you value his opinion. If HairCrush didn't convince him, he may just be holding on to an image of you that he isn't ready to let go of yet. Some men get touchy when their woman starts veering too far away from the look they've grown accustomed to. 

Luckily, my DH didn't have a problem with it, as he clearly understands our DD was the biggest reason for me wanting to transition. If he had a problem with my natural hair, and she sensed it, she may not like hers. So, now I just straighten for him if we have a date or special occasion.

I do wish you the best whatever you decide, and hope hubby gets on board with you.


----------



## gn1g

I'm going back to natural once again an need support!


----------



## WriterGirl

The major thing that I love about the long-term transition is that I am now in control of my own hair. 

I felt like a crack fiend going to get my hair retouched --- and I only went about every 14-16 weeks.

The final straw was when my stylist went MIA and I was going through relaxer withdrawal: "Oh noz! What iz I gonna do now?!!!"

None of that anymore. I'm my own woman now.


----------



## Z-kitty

Highly Favored8 said:


> Well, on 12-23-2011 I will be 12 months post. I have a wonderful hair stylist. With out the BC. I am doing very well. With monthly deep conditioning and protein treatments. I flat iron my hair once a month. The rest of the month I wear my hair in a bun or in a ponytail. In 2012 I want to wear my hair in a straw set.



I'll be 12 months post on the same day.  I'm currently rocking some kinky twists until Feb 4th.  I lost quite a bit of hair last month due to matting from senegelese twists.  Trying my best to keep from pressing but now that I joined the crown and glory challenge I may keep pushing towards my goal of BC at 24 months post.


----------



## Evallusion

8 weeks post today...


----------



## dany06

> *For those that have been transitioning for 6+ months, what products are a must to help with new growth/detangling??* So far the ng isn't a problem, but once I get to 15-16 weeks, it maybe a problem. The only new thing that I purchased is Darcy's Botanicals Coconut and Lemongrass Transitioning Cream. I also have Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. Is that enough?



Its not really a product that helps detangle but a method. I dont try to detangle my hair unless it wet or damp. Dry hair detangling is a no no for me. Around 6 months tangling wasnt even an issue. If I do braid/twist outs or my roots revert while wearing it straight, I just coat my hair in conditioner like a relaxer before hopping in the shower. In the past before this transition, i used kinky curly knot today. That stuff melts tangles right away, but its been a while. I hope that helps.


----------



## Proudpiscean

22 months post and still going strong....


----------



## Highly Favored8

I will be 12 months post next week!


----------



## xu93texas

dany06, thanks for answering my question.  I'm 12+ weeks post; hanging in there.


----------



## godzooki

I'm back attempting to take it one week at a time...24wks post. This is officially the longest I've ever gone...


----------



## kittenz

Just wanted to encourage all the ladies transitioning.  YOU CAN DO IT!! I hope you're all having fun styling and learning!  I also wanted to thank all the people I got direct and indirect encouragement from (I can't remember everyone) but posting style, tips and product recs really helped me have a successful and EASY transition.

If any of you are struggling there is some much info here and on YT and SOOOO many helpful people.  If you ask or do a lil searching I'm sure you'll be able to get over ANY difficulty. 

KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## curlcomplexity

kittenz said:


> Just wanted to encourage all the ladies transitioning. YOU CAN DO IT!! I hope you're all having fun styling and learning! I also wanted to thank all the people I got direct and indirect encouragement from (I can't remember everyone) but posting style, tips and product recs really helped me have a successful and EASY transition.
> 
> If any of you are struggling there is some much info here and on YT and SOOOO many helpful people. If you ask or do a lil searching I'm sure you'll be able to get over ANY difficulty.
> 
> KEEP IT UP!!


 
kittenz

Thank you for this post...I was feeling very discouraged these past few days.  I'm having the hardest time detangling and I just removed a sew-in.  Also, the sulfate free shampoo I'm using is causing major buildup....my hair looks very dull and is 'sticky'


----------



## kittenz

@qtslim83 Anytime. Have you tried ACV rinses or AVJ for detangling? The ACV worked well for me. Also how are you washing you hair? When I got further along I either washed my hair hanging down while in the shower (meaning I did NOT pile all my hair at the top of my head while lathering). I use my fingers to wash my scalp well and suds up my hair without changing its orientation. That way I wasn't causing more tangles. IF not that, I would wash in sections. I'd lightly detangle dry/damp hair and twist. In the shower take down each section, lather, rinse apply con re-twist. I would then rinse out all the con leaving the twist in.

I hope this helps a bit. BTW, the ACV rinse will eliminate the build-up too. If you need info on it either ask @Nonie or find her thread around here somewhere.

ETA: And get a new shampoo. The one you have doesn't sound great. Sticky?! Maybe it's not mixing well with you other products. I like this one SF, hydrating and has ceramides (whatever they are)


----------



## curlcomplexity

kittenz said:


> @qtslim83 Anytime. Have you tried ACV rinses or AVJ for detangling? The ACV worked well for me. Also how are you washing you hair? When I got further along I either washed my hair hanging down while in the shower (meaning I did NOT pile all my hair at the top of my head while lathering). I use my fingers to wash my scalp well and suds up my hair without changing its orientation. That way I wasn't causing more tangles. IF not that, I would wash in sections. I'd lightly detangle dry/damp hair and twist. In the shower take down each section, lather, rinse apply con re-twist. I would then rinse out all the con leaving the twist in.
> 
> I hope this helps a bit. BTW, the ACV rinse will eliminate the build-up too. If you need info on it either ask @Nonie or find her thread around here somewhere.
> 
> ETA: And get a new shampoo. The one you have doesn't sound great. Sticky?! Maybe it's not mixing well with you other products. I like this one SF, hydrating and has ceramides (whatever they are)


 

Even with the ACV rinse there was still buildup....I always wash my hair in 4 sections that I put in braids.   I also made sure that my hair was detangled before I showered.  This is the shampoo I used on my hair (I used castile soap to cleanse my scalp):


----------



## kittenz

Really?! Maybe you can try a clarifying conditioner before each wash.  I think a con will not be a harsh and you may not use shampoo each time.

Hmmm, not sure what to suggest about the tangles if you're already washing in sections.  Have you tried oil rinses?


----------



## Nonie

@qtslim83, I've never considered ACV rinses as a way to remove buildup. I use them to seal my hair after conditioning. I see people talking about ACV removing buildup but I've never really got that because most clarifying shampoos are very alkaline so I'd think that one would need an alkaline product not an acidic one to remove buildup. ACV may remove some kind of build up but perhaps when it comes to hair products, it has to be an alkaline that does this.

I don't know what shampoo you use (*may I ask?* ETA: I just saw you said it in your last post so never mind.), but Giovanni 50:50 is sulphate free and it is a clarifying shampoo. Some non-sulfate shampoos made my hair not only gunky but also hard and gave it a gray coating like sap.  I also have never let all the horror stories about sulfates discourage me from using SLS shampoos and I haven't suffered any mental damage from that--well, that might depend on whom you ask.   I mix and match SLS and non-SLS and never have build-up. (I also don't use products so I guess that point is moot. LOL) 

Anyway, so yes, if I can go for years using NO products and yet I use shampoo twice a week sometimes both times using SLS shampoos, there's no reason why you shouldn't especially if using products. If you really don't want to use sulfates, try Giovanni 50:50 Shampoo

ETA: There was once a discussion about how natural shampoos can give hair a gummy feeling. I found that with Aubrey Organics shampoos so that's why I'm not anal about not using SLS shampoos. They've always worked for me.


----------



## godzooki

I've been loving Shea Moisture's moisture retention shampoo lately. Especially on my new growth.


----------



## ojemba

Hi ladies. Tomorrow I'll be 13 weeks post (3 months to be exact) I deep con on a twist out hair last night and co washed this morning. Detangling, shedding and course ng was overwhelming. I really want to do this but I'm realizing it's a lot of work and time to deal with my hair. 
I've decided to wear it in a braid out until my next wash day. 
I've been hiding from June 2010 and figure I need to start enjoying what I've grown. What's the use in long term transition if the hair is going to be hiding 100%. I have an appointment to get singles on the 28 so that should carry me for about 4-6 weeks. 
I received my steamer in the mail today hopefully steaming helps soften up my ng. 

I just wish I didn't shed so much. I've tried black tea and avj and dont see much of a difference. Maybe i should do a black tea rinse every wash day. I need to start back  taking my garlic pills.


----------



## curlcomplexity

Nonie said:


> @qtslim83, I've never considered ACV rinses as a way to remove buildup. I use them to seal my hair after conditioning. I see people talking about ACV removing buildup but I've never really got that because most clarifying shampoos are very alkaline so I'd think that one would need an alkaline product not an acidic one to remove buildup. ACV may remove some kind of build up but perhaps when it comes to hair products, it has to be an alkaline that does this.
> 
> I don't know what shampoo you use (*may I ask?* ETA: I just saw you said it in your last post so never mind.), but Giovanni 50:50 is sulphate free and it is a clarifying shampoo. Some non-sulfate shampoos made my hair not only gunky but also hard and gave it a gray coating like sap.  I also have never let all the horror stories about sulfates discourage me from using SLS shampoos and I haven't suffered any mental damage from that--well, that might depend on whom you ask.  I mix and match SLS and non-SLS and never have build-up. (I also don't use products so I guess that point is moot. LOL)
> 
> Anyway, so yes, if I can go for years using NO products and yet I use shampoo twice a week sometimes both times using SLS shampoos, there's no reason why you shouldn't especially if using products. If you really don't want to use sulfates, try Giovanni 50:50 Shampoo
> 
> ETA: There was once a discussion about how natural shampoos can give hair a gummy feeling. I found that with Aubrey Organics shampoos so that's why I'm not anal about not using SLS shampoos. They've always worked for me.


 
Thank you @Nonie! It looks like I have to learn to care for my hair all over again. I will definitely try either the Giovanni or go back to good old Creme of Nature 

Come to think of it, I've never really had an issue with shampoos with SLS in them. If it ain't broke...


----------



## AllAboutMoi

I think I am ready to get rid of the last of my relaxed ends.


----------



## ojemba

Morning Ladies, 

I think this thread, HYH 2012 and Crown and Glory 2012 will be my favorite and most active threads for 2012. 

I trimed about 2 inches of my ends last night. It felt good. I'm no longer concerned with reaching MBL, WL ..... If I can transition and maintain a healthy Blunt BSB i'll be happy. Any more hair to deal with will just be a nightmare. 

I figure I'll get a good trim every 3 months. 

Have a Blessed Weekend All.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in @ 121 weeks on a 156 week (or more?) transition. I haven't kept up with trimming in 2011 but I will dust my ends regularly in 2012! My next trim will be on Dec. 21st.


----------



## Nayeli

Joining you guys at 21 weeks post. Never, ever thought I would stop relaxing. Pshhh - silly me! Transition has been relatively painless thus far.


----------



## goodwinmd1

I am 20 months post on a very long transition, probably at least 36 months. I just trim every 3 months. I am currently at BSB stretched. I hope to grow to WSL stretched. Will see what that is unstretched when I get there. I cowash 2-3 times a week and deep condition 1-2 times a week.


----------



## WriterGirl

I've been sleeping on using my steamer consistently. Last night, I used it on dry hair with AO GPB and it was really nice. Helped me detangle better in the shower.

May try using the steamer more as a pre-poo treatment before shampooing.

Still happy with my progress. Instead of curlformer sets, I may use my Marley hair and do buns for the upcoming colder winter months and hide my own hair.


----------



## A856

As of yesterday 47wks (almost one year!!!! woot!) 

I'm not sure why my sister is pressing me about when I'm going to cut my hair. I originally thought at the one year mark....new year new beginnings, but that's like right around the corner, and I'm not mentally ready. So I said maybe in June for my bday??? We'll see. In the meantime I think I found a shop where this lady specializes in "natural" hair care. I'm going to check it out and maybe let her do my BC when the time comes.


Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Evallusion

9 weeks post...currently in cornrows...


----------



## Gleek

I am now at 26 Months. Does it still count?


----------



## MizAvalon

I am considering transitioning to natural. I was natural in my 20's for about 4 years and then went back to relaxing because my hair got to be too much for me to handle. I really regret that but that was before this board and Youtube, I didn't know about all of the information out there.

A BC is out of the question so I knew I would have to transition but I wasn't mentally prepared for that. It just dawned on me that I have gone 8 months without a touchup and I really didn't notice nor do I care. I miss my thick, nappy hair. I am just kind of tired of perms and I really want to be free of them. So I think I'm going to go for it!


----------



## LDub512

I'm joining in at 14 weeks post. I can't believe I'm actually committing to transitioning. If someone asked me as recently as this past summer if I would ever stop relaxing my hair I would have thought they were crazy. I just got tired of always trying to repair the damage of relaxing and heat styling and I'm trying to treat my hair the way it clearly wants to be treated. 

I've been roller setting and deep conditioning weekly (no more blow drying and curling). Shea butter is my new best friend. I definitely need some inspiration though. This is much harder than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## xu93texas

LDub512 said:


> I'm joining in at 14 weeks post.* I can't* *believe I'm actually committing to transitioning.* If someone asked me as recently as this past summer if I would ever stop relaxing my hair I would have thought they were crazy.* I just got tired of always trying to repair the damage of relaxing and heat styling and I'm trying to treat my hair the way it clearly wants to be treated*.
> 
> I've been roller setting and deep conditioning weekly (no more blow drying and curling). Shea butter is my new best friends.* I definitely need some inspiration though. This is much harder than I ever thought it would be*.


 
LDub512,

ITA with everything in bold. I'm almost 14 wks post and I'm totally right there with you. I really need LHCF for inspiration (these ladies are great). On the flip side of that, I've been spending a small fortune since I've joined.


----------



## MsDes

I am 6 months post...go me!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I will be dusting/trimming my ends tomorrow and then putting my hair in Marley braids to protect it from the cold.


----------



## Z-kitty

I'm officially 52 weeks post today.  WOOT.....WOOT... Doing the happy Dance! Never in a million years did I ever think I could go this long without relaxing.  I definately dont think i'll make it until to December 2012 to do my BC but hopefully I can hold out until July and chop for my Bday!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Still truckin' along, Ladies. I'll be in my twenties soon!!


----------



## MrsIQ

I *think* I've decided today to transition. I have breakage from wearing my bun in the same stop everyday. I was going to relax tomorrow for the holiday but I'm just gonna wash and flat iron. 

I'm about 3 months post and the longest layer is at just below BSL. 

I will be washing/cowashing and DCing 1 x per week

M&S daily sometimes twice

Protective styling making sure I move my bun daily!!!

May try bagging


Now to read through this thread for great advice. 




J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!


----------



## 05girl

OMG.. just realized I'm a year post! I washed my hair today.  Thought I'd share some pics.

Honestly, I got no clue what to do with this.  I guess my "curls" aren't really defined? I'm still getting my hair straightened every 1-2 weeks.

Feedback appreciated!


----------



## LDub512

xu93texas said:


> LDub512,
> 
> ITA with everything in bold. I'm almost 14 wks post and I'm totally right there with you. I really need LHCF for inspiration (these ladies are great). On the flip side of that, I've been spending a small fortune since I've joined.


I feel you on spending the small fortune.  I thought I would be saving money by not running to the salon every few weeks.  I couldn't have been more wrong.  I know I buy 2-3 new products every week.  I have found some good stuff though.  Besides this is completely unchartered territory for me and I have to figure out what's gonna work for me.


----------



## LDub512

*How do I keep my hair transitioning hair straight?*

Ladies,
I need help. How are you keeping your hair straight? I went to my old hairdresser when I was 8 weeks post and she straightened my hair. It was gorgeous and it lasted a long time. However, I was very uncomfortable with the amount of heat she used on my hair. The last thing I want is long, natural, heat damaged hair. I have tried twice to straighten my hair at home (most recently at 14 weeks post). Within 24 hours my roots in some areas were coiled up like they had never seen any heat. My regi is below...

wash & DC
roller set (used Kinky Curly knot today on roots)
flat ironed only ng (used Nexxus heat protexx)

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## yorkpatties

I am 6 months post today. I am transitioning but not trying to wear my hair straight. I typically wear plaits under my wig for work. As long as I am wearing something to protect my hair underneath, my hair thrives. 

I've been co-washing with Assuie Moist and using the kimmaytube leave-in. I'm trying to keep it simple. 

The only reason I have not cut my relaxed ends yet is because I prefer to braid my hair underneath the wig, and once I cut the ends the length might be too short to do the 8 plaits. I can not cornrow. Maybe once I BC I will have something to post pics of. Until then, I am working on finding a regimen that works for my hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

*Re: How do I keep my hair transitioning hair straight?*



LDub512 said:


> Ladies,
> I need help. How are you keeping your hair straight? I went to my old hairdresser when I was 8 weeks post and she straightened my hair. It was gorgeous and it lasted a long time. However, I was very uncomfortable with the amount of heat she used on my hair. The last thing I want is long, natural, heat damaged hair. I have tried twice to straighten my hair at home (most recently at 14 weeks post). Within 24 hours my roots in some areas were coiled up like they had never seen any heat. My regi is below...
> 
> wash & DC
> roller set (used Kinky Curly knot today on roots)
> flat ironed only ng (used Nexxus heat protexx)
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



I had recently pressed my hair and it lasted about two weeks. I did apply an oil (of your choice, of course) each day and kept it wrapped. But, I honestly could stand the fact that I couldn't use my moisturizers and leave-ins. Whew. I couldn't wait to get back to my curly hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

05girl said:


> OMG.. just realized I'm a year post! I washed my hair today.  Thought I'd share some pics.
> 
> Honestly, I got no clue what to do with this.  I guess my "curls" aren't really defined? I'm still getting my hair straightened every 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Feedback appreciated!



Okay. Unless you are heat training your hair, give the straightening a rest. It may lead to damage. Maybe a weave, braids or some other protective style? 

As for curl definition, until your relaxed ends are gone, it'll be hard to determine the complete hair type. So, your curls could either still be hiding from you or you have a type that's not as defined, but still awesome to rock.

I'm so happy at your progress!!!!


----------



## Evallusion

9 weeks post today...


----------



## ojemba

Had a big urge to relax today!!! The shedding during wash is out of control. Please make it get better.


----------



## UGQueen

kinda of lost track but ive been transitioning for about a year now and im soo happy that i am loosing the urge to relax as it gets easier and easier the less u have to deal with the two textures. 
i cannot wait until im fully natural! ill try and post pics when i have my next wash before my install.. 
i have lots of updating to do


----------



## Prinncipality

Still on this journey at 14 months post. Omg I'm getting so anxious. I just trimmed my hair last week and the nape is completely relaxer free now. I can't stop playing with it


----------



## naturallygoldie

05girl said:


> OMG.. just realized I'm a year post! I washed my hair today.  Thought I'd share some pics.
> 
> Honestly, I got no clue what to do with this.  I guess my "curls" aren't really defined? I'm still getting my hair straightened every 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Feedback appreciated!


 05girl
congratz at reaching a year post! how r u getting ur hair straightened??


----------



## naturallygoldie

LDub512 

What type of flatiron are u using? What temperature?


----------



## 05girl

naturallygoldie said:


> 05girl
> congratz at reaching a year post! how r u getting ur hair straightened??



Thanks!

My stylist washes, conditions, blow dries then uses flat iron to straighten... is that what you mean?  I am unsure which brand products.. for sure some redken shampoos but she also uses several others.

ETA:  she uses a FHI iron on about 400-425.  I think before straightening all she puts on my hair is aveda anti-humectant pomade.
In washing and straightening my hair myself, I have made some progress.  I think for me the key is going little by little and moving the iron slowly.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in @ 123 weeks.

Just washed with LCL from Teressentials, did an Aphogee hard protein treatment and Dc'd with KBB Luscious Locks. I'm about to go in on getting those mini twits started!


----------



## LDub512

naturallygoldie said:


> LDub512
> 
> What type of flatiron are u using? What temperature?


I used a 1 1/2" flat iron with solid ceramic plates set on 400 degrees.


----------



## LDub512

*Re: How do I keep my hair transitioning hair straight?*



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I had recently pressed my hair and it lasted about two weeks. I did apply an oil (of your choice, of course) each day and kept it wrapped. But, I honestly could stand the fact that I couldn't use my moisturizers and leave-ins. Whew. I couldn't wait to get back to my curly hair.


Thanks.  I'll probably try pressing it the next time I want to wear it straight.  I'm just sticking to wearing it curly right now.


----------



## KPH

I asked in another thread but is it safe to transition using Keratin treatments?  Ojon has a new natural one on QVC


----------



## xu93texas

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies, I'm officially transitioning as of today. I've tried to once before and lasted 19 weeks. So this time around I will have support from you ladies.  My last relaxer was 9/17/11, so I'm 11 weeks post. So far so good. I plan to rollerset, flexi-rod sets, do 2 strand twists, and do bantu knot outs for my protective styles. I will probably get my hair straightened once per month after a heavy protein treatment.
> 
> *For those that have been transitioning for 6+ months, what products are a must to help with new growth/detangling??* So far the ng isn't a problem, but once I get to 15-16 weeks, it maybe a problem. The only new thing that I purchased is Darcy's Botanicals Coconut and Lemongrass Transitioning Cream. I also have Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. Is that enough?


 
Thanks for letting me hangout here for a few weeks. I'm outta here. I relaxed today and I feel great. I knew I had an appt. coming up to get a rinse and get my hair flat-ironed and I decided that this is not for me . I've tried several times before and I've always decided to go back to relaxers. Imho, I'm in love with the idea of being natural, but deep down I don't want to go through with the transition process and a TWA isn't an option at this point. I've had short hair all my life and I refuse to cut my hair. 

Good luck ladies with your transition.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

After annoyingly dealing with troublesome shampoo sessions, I have decided to use sulfate-free shampoos from now on. I couldn't stand how my hair would turn gluey and gunky as I washed it. I'm assuming that my hair can no longer take shampoo sulfates any more (which is weird because I didn't have any issues while relaxed). 

Anyway, I went to Target today and got the Giovanni 50/50 Sulfate-Free shampoo that some LHCFers had been raving about and I've been ignoring. So, I'll wash my hair tomorrow (my last shampoo of 2011!!) and see how it goes. I really hope it works for my hair. I've been about through with shampoos. 

As for the New Year, I'm still keeping my reggie simple as I hit my twenties (20+ months of my transition). I wish all a Happy and Successful New Year!!!


----------



## Anonymous1

I'm getting a sew in on Sunday. It's six months in.


----------



## Evallusion

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm getting a sew in on Sunday. It's six months in.



I want a sew-in so bad but they are so darn expensive....Maybe I'll get one mid-late January...gotta save up.  I googled that Remy hair and it is serious! 

Post some pics!


----------



## NikkiGirl

I am having a easy time taking care of my hair the more and more it grows out, which is very encouraging. I flat ironed today just for my annual length check and the only thing I could think the whole time was how I could be damaging my curls. Paranoid. I know. My hair is growing steadily and I really have nothing to complain about.


----------



## WriterGirl

Checking in at 11 months and some change. I shampoo with either Giovanni Smooth as Silk or Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo. Condish with either AOWC or Smooth as Silk. Use AOHSR between washing to help moisturize and keep my hair stretched.

Still using the curlformers to stretch out the hair and sitting under the dryer. But now I usually just wear my up in curly updos or buns.

So glad I chose to long term transition. I'm getting to learn what works for my hair and keeping/growing out the length. The longer my natural gets, the easier it has become for me.

January 25th will be year and I can see myself going 12 more months or longer.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I transitioned for 2 years and it was an interesting journey.  I used keratin treatments several times, in year 2, with no problems.



KPH said:


> I asked in another thread but is it safe to transition using Keratin treatments?  Ojon has a new natural one on QVC


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I am also using keratin treatments and haven't had any problems. Its when the treatment starts to wear off an the ph of my hair changes when those pesky ssk's return and my ends get more brittle. This just means I have to baby my ends more.


----------



## Anonymous1

Evallusion said:


> I want a sew-in so bad but they are so darn expensive....Maybe I'll get one mid-late January...gotta save up.  I googled that Remy hair and it is serious!
> 
> Post some pics!





Evallusion

Girl I was in the weave store yesterday and I was like OMG weave is that serious. My cousin is a stylist and she went with me. I'm glad she was there. I would have walked out. I had a sew in one time before but I only left it in for one day. Good thing my cousin did it and got the hair for me but she was pissed I freaked out when i got it and I didn't like the hair color. This time I'm leaving my top out because that full head just didn't feel right to me.


----------



## Evallusion

10 weeks post today.... My roots are "woofing".  My hair is loose at the moment and I'm wearing a straight half wig.  I'm gonna have to get braided or weaved up asap because I hate manipulation.  But so far the half wig is doing the trick.


----------



## mylene

Hi Ladies, first time posting in this thread. I am now 8 months post and feel quite frustrated at this point.

I wore my hair in mini twists with extensions for the past couple of months (kept them for a month then gave my hair a one-week rest and put them back). I got a dominican blow out on saturday and am maintaining the style by sleeping with flexi rods. So far so good but I am soooo bored with this transition process. I want to wait at least until I hit my 1-year mark to decide whether to cut or not. The more my hair grows the harder my washing sessions become. I use Salerm wheat germ mask to DC and I love it. It really moisturizes my hair and softens my NG but still...

Do you think it would be too much heat if I blow dried my hair every week after washing to bun? That way I could still wear my hair out, DC weekly and keep shedding to a minimum (although it is getting very bad already). The front part of my hair is 4a, the middle 4b/c (horrible shedding) and the back is maybe 3c/4a ish. Or else I am starting to consider a BKT but I would really HATE it if my hair did not revert and I had to start transition number 2. I would just die!! At this point even if I wanted to relax I would still have to cut my hair quite a lot because the middle part is shorter than the rest now. Help!


----------



## gn1g

when transitioning does the hair go into shock and start shedding?  If so, what do you do?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

mylene said:


> Hi Ladies, first time posting in this thread. I am now 8 months post and feel quite frustrated at this point.
> 
> I wore my hair in mini twists with extensions for the past couple of months (kept them for a month then gave my hair a one-week rest and put them back). I got a dominican blow out on saturday and am maintaining the style by sleeping with flexi rods. So far so good but I am soooo bored with this transition process. I want to wait at least until I hit my 1-year mark to decide whether to cut or not. The more my hair grows the harder my washing sessions become. I use Salerm wheat germ mask to DC and I love it. It really moisturizes my hair and softens my NG but still...
> 
> Do you think it would be too much heat if I blow dried my hair every week after washing to bun? That way I could still wear my hair out, DC weekly and keep shedding to a minimum (although it is getting very bad already). The front part of my hair is 4a, the middle 4b/c (horrible shedding) and the back is maybe 3c/4a ish. Or else I am starting to consider a BKT but I would really HATE it if my hair did not revert and I had to start transition number 2. I would just die!! At this point even if I wanted to relax I would still have to cut my hair quite a lot because the middle part is shorter than the rest now. Help!



Try not to use too much heat. Your hair is extremely fragile at this point because of the two textures. Could you do a blow-out once a month? Also, could you refrain from Dominican blowouts? I'd hate for you to have a major setback or any damage.


----------



## Proudpiscean

I ended my transition on Jan 1st, just shy of the 2 year mark. Best of luck to those continuing the journey! Frequent co-washes, braid-outs and bunning is what got me through the rough patches.


----------



## lolascurls

gn1g said:


> when transitioning does the hair go into shock and start shedding?  If so, what do you do?



Hair is dead the minute it leaves your scalp so it cannot sense whether it is relaxed or not. You are probably going through  phase in the hair cycle where more of your hairs are at the shedding phase. I find that garlic oil pills worked for me to curb this. Hope that helps, hon!


----------



## lolascurls

mylene said:


> Hi Ladies, first time posting in this thread. I am now 8 months post and feel quite frustrated at this point.
> 
> I wore my hair in mini twists with extensions for the past couple of months (kept them for a month then gave my hair a one-week rest and put them back). I got a dominican blow out on saturday and am maintaining the style by sleeping with flexi rods. So far so good but I am soooo bored with this transition process. I want to wait at least until I hit my 1-year mark to decide whether to cut or not. The more my hair grows the harder my washing sessions become. I use Salerm wheat germ mask to DC and I love it. It really moisturizes my hair and softens my NG but still...
> 
> Do you think it would be too much heat if I blow dried my hair every week after washing to bun? That way I could still wear my hair out, DC weekly and keep shedding to a minimum (although it is getting very bad already). The front part of my hair is 4a, the middle 4b/c (horrible shedding) and the back is maybe 3c/4a ish. Or else I am starting to consider a BKT but I would really HATE it if my hair did not revert and I had to start transition number 2. I would just die!! At this point even if I wanted to relax I would still have to cut my hair quite a lot because the middle part is shorter than the rest now. Help!




Hi, hon! I would advice not to go crazy with the heat as this could be damaging your hair before you get off the bat. Once a month blow-outs might be the thing! I had to change my hair washing practices as I moved further in my transition and I said good bye to bunning after about 10 months! 
If you are BORED (like I was around 11-12 months) try a protective style that is easy for you to maintain and wash: I used kinky twists. I could spray it daily to moisturize and I could baggy if I wanted. 
I even bunned those twists! For most of the year, I alternated between two-strand twists on my own hair (in updos) and kinky twists. I even played with the African threading method for a month and found the extra bonus of stretched hair (check my Youtube channel for how-to).

Hang in there, hon! You're doing great!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

gn1g said:


> when transitioning does the hair go into shock and start shedding?  If so, what do you do?



gn1g - I'd say yes, this can happen if you don't change your hair  practices. Remember, you now have two different textures on your head  that may require different products and grooming techniques. You can't  treat your NG like you would the relaxed part of your hair. Through this  transition I've realized that my natural hair is more stronger than my  texlaxed hair. The ends of my hair is the oldest and is texlaxed and is  more prone to splits and SSKs if I don't take care of them. Daily  moisture+sealling, weekly moisturizing DCs and monthly protein/henna has  helped me a lot! 

I'd suggest to do a test on the shed hair:  Fill a cup half way with water, drop a shed hair to see if it floats of  sinks. If the hair floats, your hair has good moisture retention and  maybe a protein treatment might help. If your hair sinks, it is  moisture-starved and you need to increase the moisture you're giving to  your hair. 

@Sistaslick had an awesome thread about shed vs.  broken hairs and the moisture/protein balance, look it up. There was a  lot of good info in that thread. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mylene

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Try not to use too much heat. Your hair is extremely fragile at this point because of the two textures. Could you do a blow-out once a month? Also, could you refrain from Dominican blowouts? I'd hate for you to have a major setback or any damage.



Thanks! It was my first dominican blowout in 2 months. However she did use a LOT of heat so I have to admit I'm a little worried that it made the breakage worse. Can't really tell for now since I haven't washed my hair since but I don't think i will get another one anytime soon...


----------



## mylene

lolascurls said:


> Hi, hon! I would advice not to go crazy with the heat as this could be damaging your hair before you get off the bat. Once a month blow-outs might be the thing! I had to change my hair washing practices as I moved further in my transition and I said good bye to bunning after about 10 months!
> If you are BORED (like I was around 11-12 months) try a protective style that is easy for you to maintain and wash: I used kinky twists. I could spray it daily to moisturize and I could baggy if I wanted.
> I even bunned those twists! For most of the year, I alternated between two-strand twists on my own hair (in updos) and kinky twists. I even played with the African threading method for a month and found the extra bonus of stretched hair (check my Youtube channel for how-to).
> 
> Hang in there, hon! You're doing great!



Awww  thanks for the support. I will definitely check out your channel. I am extremely BORED indeed. 

Also I'm a major PJ and I have tons of products sitting in my bathroom that I would love to try....anyway following my last dominican blowout experience I have decided to be reasonable and go back to my twists for a month or 2. 

Btw I think i should have used the word breaking instead of shedding because that's what it is in my case
at this point.


----------



## 05girl

05girl said:


> OMG.. just realized I'm a year post! I washed my hair today.  Thought I'd share some pics.
> 
> Honestly, I got no clue what to do with this.  I guess my "curls" aren't really defined? I'm still getting my hair straightened every 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Feedback appreciated!




Seriously -- can anyone offer feedback?  erplexed


----------



## Proudpiscean

05girl said:


> Seriously -- can anyone offer feedback? erplexed


 
05girl  Do you use heat protectant when blowdrying/flat ironing? It could be heat damage, or it could just be your texture. It's hard to really tell the curl pattern though until you are fully natural. Up your moisture level by deep conditioning and moisturizing more frequently. You may also need to give your hair a break from heat for a while.


----------



## fitnessmommy

Can I just complain for a second? Please? Oh my gawwwwwsh the tangles! They are awful. Transitioning sucks so bad. =( 

Ok, now that I have gotten that out of my system... I am 4 months post! So proud of myself... I used to texlax every 4 weeks like clockwork... it's kind of interesting to see what MY hair looks like. ;-)


----------



## naturallygoldie

@05girl I second that it may be heat damage. I got really lazy in August/September and now I have a patch of hair in the back that resembles yours. I let the lady use too much heat from the blowdryer. I can flatiron without damage but too much blowdrying 

While its hard to tell before you're completely natural, you can get a glimpse of some type of curl or wave. I don't see any (just like my patch). Be sure to DC and keep up your moisture/protein balance...maybe lay off the heat to see if you notice any change for a few weeks. hhg


----------



## curlcomplexity

I've been doing OK with my transition.  I've only used heat on my entire head once in the past 4 months.  I've been wearing braidouts most of the time and recently went back to bunning.  It's cool to see the waves as I pull my hair back 

I am concerned with the potential dryness that I may face.  The hair that I've already chopped in the back gets very dry and rough a day after I co-wash/DC...even with moisturizer. 

...also I've been stalking NaturallyCandi (sp?) and HairCrush's YT channels.  I would love a fro like Candi's after a year


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Everybody!

I'm so excited ladies! Today's wash 'n go actually looked authentic - FINALLY! I didn't have to use rods on the ends, either. The natural hair has nearly taken over.


----------



## 05girl

naturallygoldie

Proudpiscean

thanks guys.  I suppose it's true . As far as I can tell, my moisture/protein levels are fine.  I deep condition with every wash since my hair is very non-porous.

I may just be one of those straight-haired naturals  (still deciding I suppose).  I'm not a good styler and it just seems easier to wear it straightened.  Although I really wish to see my natural curls, my #1 main goal is growth/length.  (I've only been SL ONCE in my life, and that did not last long)

As well, since my hair is so short (NL), I'm not a fan of the shrinkage that a twist out and stuff would look... although I may change my mind if I can ever get it to look good LOL.

Seriously, so jealous of the longer haired girls who are transitioning.. I really think they have it easier since they have more styling options and more styles that look ok (like bunning, nice hanging twistouts, etc).


What a journey...


----------



## MsDee14

05girl said:


> @naturallygoldie
> 
> @Proudpiscean
> 
> thanks guys. I suppose it's true . As far as I can tell, my moisture/protein levels are fine. I deep condition with every wash since my hair is very non-porous.
> 
> I may just be one of those straight-haired naturals  (still deciding I suppose). I'm not a good styler and it just seems easier to wear it straightened. Although I really wish to see my natural curls, my #1 main goal is growth/length. (I've only been SL ONCE in my life, and that did not last long)
> 
> As well, since my hair is so short (NL), I'm not a fan of the shrinkage that a twist out and stuff would look... although I may change my mind if I can ever get it to look good LOL.
> 
> *Seriously, so jealous of the longer haired girls who are transitioning.. I really think they have it easier since they have more styling options and more styles that look ok (like bunning, nice hanging twistouts, etc).*
> 
> 
> What a journey...


 
Don't worry, I think you will see your curls once your natural hair gets longer or when you BC. Although, your hair may be a little "heat trained" due to the heat. 

I feel the complete opposite. I decided to transition a few weeks ago and I wish I decided when I was neck length. That way, it would probably take 1 year or a little more to get back to that length naturally then chop off.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

05girl
MsDee14

I agree with you, 05Girl, that transitioning with long hair may be easier. The types of updos/buns that can be done on APL+ hair are limitless. The natural hair can be "hidden" early on and then the relaxed hair can be "hidden" as the transition continues into several years.

However, I aso agree with you, MsDee14, if my hair was shorter when I began transitioning, I would have had a one-year transition instead of a 3 1/2 year transition!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

05girl

My bf was a heat-trained natural when she first transitioned, and then she "transitioned" from being heat-trained to curly natural. She just routinely cuts off the heat-trained hair as the curly hair grows out.

After your hair grows past SL, your styling options will expand. Just do what you need to do to get it there - whether straightening or PSing in some way.


----------



## Nayeli

23 weeks post and doing urm, not so bad. Trying to find some styling options that make my hair look less helmety - that and combat dryness, my gosh, my hair drinks moisturizer more than ever before.

BUT - no urge to relax WHATSOEVER. Still excited about the journey.


----------



## carameldimples

Pics of my 4b waves and my growth!  I want to see more pics at 14/15 months post cuz I swear I only have 5-6.5 inches and I look at youtube videos or 1 year natural threads here and they have straight up SL hair, I think I am EL on the sides and NL in the back....I guess I have a snail's paced growth rate, I should at least be 7 inches if I had the average growth rate, but I guess I am more like .3 or so a month...Ladies how many inches of natural hair do you have and please add pics???  I am nosey!


----------



## Prinncipality

Ugh. I'm so sick of this basic puny bun that I've been rocking for weeks now.  Not cute  but on the other hand it is exciting watching my hair transform like this. Hopefully I will be able to hold until June as planned.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

BahamaMama said:


> Gosh--I'm a baby here: 2 months post, just recently made the firm decision to go back to natural after having relaxers (& heat) wreak havoc on my hair for the past 4+ years.
> 
> I'm tex-laxed, 4a mostly, hair recently cut to APL (from near-BSL--too much damage).
> 
> I became a member here about 8 years ago, managed to grow (and maintain) my hair longer than I thought possible as a result (from my usual APL to MBL stretched), then I started 'showing off' and neglecting it, lol! Now, after constant damage from my self-relaxers etc., tired of chewed up hair (including some chemical "bangs"), I want to take it all the way to WL, and my hair seems to thrive better in its natural state (thicker, stronger). Plus, I like the versatility.
> 
> I'm not even thinking about BC-ing anytime soon--will probably s-l-o-w-l-y cut the tex-laxed hair off.
> Hello fellow transitioners!



Now I'm almost 19 weeks and having a hard time figuring out style options. Can't do the heat--did it 2 days straight just for some progress pics and my hair is kind of mad at me for that (and the roots do not stay straight for long). 
Unfortunately, because of previous damage, the front and middle of my hair is super-short from breaking off, so it's hard even to pull off buns with my wayward "bangs."

I might get another sew-in in March, but between now and then, I guess wigs? Yes, definitely wigs will have to help me through to the next probable sew-in.


----------



## Evallusion

I miscounted my transition and I'm actually 11 weeks post.  I'm a little further than I though I was.  Woot woot!  I got my hair re-braided (as I intend to keep it braided for as long as possible).


----------



## carameldimples

Evallusion said:


> I miscounted my transition and I'm actually 11 weeks post.  I'm a little further than I though I was.  Woot woot!  I got my hair re-braided (as I intend to keep it braided for as long as possible).




That's really cute...I am such a punk I cannot do braids!  I can't imagine sitting in the chair that long to get them put in and the nightmare of having to take them down!!!


----------



## Cruzankink

Hello everyone I'm new to this thread.  I have 4b shoulder lenght hair. Saturday made 3 months (12 weeks) post. This is the longest I've been w/o a relaxer since 1995! I have had difficulty during my transition b/c my hair was breaking/shedding excessively and has been extremely dry. (For info on my history see my post in the BKT support thread pgs. 202-204). This weekend I tried something new and may have (knock on wood) gotten a handle on my hair. I read that some of you are experiencing breaking/shedding this is my new regimen, maybe it will work for you:

I prepood w/ EVOO and some reconstructive conditioner. I used Joico Revitaluxe. I cannot use this recon alone because it dries out my hair and turns it to a tangled mess.  But since its expensive I couldn't bear to trash it so I put it to good use w/ the EVOO.  I saturated my hair w/ the mixture, put plastic cap on and sat under the PIBBS at 50 for 30 minutes.  

Then I divided my hair in 4 sections and washed it w/ a sulfate free poo.  I have a BKT according to experts sulfate free poos are the way to go but you can use a moisturizing poo.

Then I deep conditioned w/ Joico K-pak Reconstructor, Aphogee 2 min Recon and about a tablespoon of olive oil.  Put plastic cap on and sat under PIBBS at 60 for 20 minutes. 

Rinsed out each section.  My hair is feeling soft. I combed out my hair and hardly any shedding/breaking. My hair is thin from 3 months of breaking/shedding so at this point I am relieved. Both reconstructors recommend that you use a moisturing conditioner.  

So I used Joico Moisture Recovery Mask for coarse hair and Joico Intense Moisture Conditioner and ofcourse a tablespoon of olive oil.  I sat under Pibbs at 60 for 20 min and was planning on rinsing it out that night but I got tired of dealing with hair so I rinsed the following day.  

I had not felt my hair this moisturized in months!!! It was easy to detangle w/ minimal shedding.  I wish I had done this 3 months ago.  Anyway, I air dried and sealed w/ coconut oil at the roots and argon oil on my relaxed ends.  

Hope this works for you.  Keep up the good fight!


----------



## 05girl

MsDee14 said:


> Don't worry, I think you will see your curls once your natural hair gets longer or when you BC. Although, your hair may be a little "heat trained" due to the heat.
> 
> I feel the complete opposite. I decided to transition a few weeks ago and I wish I decided when I was neck length. That way, it would probably take 1 year or a little more to get back to that length naturally then chop off.



Thanks!  My hair grows a bit slow though :/




sipp100 said:


> 05girl
> 
> My bf was a heat-trained natural when she first transitioned, and then she "transitioned" from being heat-trained to curly natural. She just routinely cuts off the heat-trained hair as the curly hair grows out.
> 
> After your hair grows past SL, your styling options will expand. Just do what you need to do to get it there - whether straightening or PSing in some way.



Thanks! Yes since my main goal is length, I think I will just keep heat training until I get long enough to cut off the relaxed ends.  ALTHOUGH I have been tempted to cut some bangs and a short bob lol... but I know I'll be mad at myself.  

And I think I may have figured out a good PS to hide my ends and help my HIH syndrome.  I started tucking the bottom for a short bob look.  When I tried this before, i would have the hair hang straight and try to pin section by section in the back.  This was never comfortable or stayed.  Now I grab my hair as if I'm going to do a loose pony and twist the pony part under and use bobby pins to pin. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## KinkyGenius

I was trying to make it to two years (104 weeks) post-relaxer, but I do believe I'm going to be BCing on *1/14* which would be *79 weeks post* for me. I hardly have any relaxed ends at this point, I'm *hating* the way what's left of my relaxed ends look and I'm tired of using the perm rods on my ends when I want to do a twistout.....I just want my natural hair out in all its glory at this point 

Good luck to all of the ladies still on their transition!


----------



## Evallusion

Guess who's 12 weeks post?!?!?  Your's Truly!!  Woot woot!




carameldimples said:


> That's really cute...I am such a punk I cannot do braids!  I can't imagine sitting in the chair that long to get them put in and the nightmare of having to take them down!!!



It took 2 stylists 5 hours to complete it.  Take down normally takes me around 2-3 hours.

I had to get braids because I get frustrated with my hair so easily.  And when I get frustrated, I tend to make regrettable decisions regarding my hair. 

I'm loving this whole being lazy thing


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

I'm still hanging in there too everyone!  I am at 11 months post.  Feb 13th will be one year transitioning.  I will take pics and post.  I can definitely say it gets so much easier the longer into the transition.  I get so tempted to BC because I love my curly locks.  But imma stick to my 2 year transition goal.  13 months to go woot woot lol!!


----------



## Amber Myst

Hey all!  Just started transitioning, been at it for 3-4 months.  My hair so far seems mostly tangled, it's very difficult to part.  Every time I turn around I feel as though I'm detangling and tearing out hair.  Is there a way to make the detangling process easier or avoid tangles all together?  

I also hear that brand new new growth is more difficult to manage or doesn't necessary represent the type of hair you will actually grow.  Can someone shed any light on this?  Any help would be fantastic.


----------



## belleza

I am transitioning too - I'm 9 months post.  I've been rocking wigs, with my hair in four cornrows underneath.  So much more manageable.  I'm giving me and my hair a break.


----------



## Meemee6223

I am 22 wks post. Sigh. I feel like I have an extra pillow wrapped around my head with little holes that allow straight hair to poke through. I can't comb through it very well... Sigh...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## blackpearl81

SUBSCRIBING...


----------



## tarheelgurl

I'm 11 months!! Wooooo!!! I must say that I thought I was never going to get past that 4-6 month hump. That was by far the worst time. But now, my new growth doesn't tangle....my relaxed ends still do...but the roots are a breeze to comb through. I plan on riding this transition out as long as I can. I will see where I am at the 2 year mark, then maybe do a chop but I'm just going to roll with it until the wheels fall off.


----------



## tarheelgurl

Amber Myst said:


> Hey all! Just started transitioning, been at it for 3-4 months. My hair so far seems mostly tangled, it's very difficult to part. Every time I turn around I feel as though I'm detangling and tearing out hair. Is there a way to make the detangling process easier or avoid tangles all together?
> 
> I also hear that brand new new growth is more difficult to manage or doesn't necessary represent the type of hair you will actually grow. Can someone shed any light on this? Any help would be fantastic.


 
My hair did this too until I discovered aloe vera juice. Try that. I spray it on the dry hair before washing, from root to tip then spray again after conditioning. It made all the difference.


----------



## CB1731

I'm still here. I still have a part of my hair towards the front that has 3 or 4 inches of texlaxed hair. I still wear it curly anyway. I have no plans to chop it off so I will be transitioning forever I think.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

thin ends? how does anyone handle braidouts and twistouts? My attempts come out pretty good except for the ends (i.e damaged thin ends) and to just cut them would be to BC them..


----------



## MsWowFactor

ResultsMayVary said:


> thin ends? how does anyone handle braidouts and twistouts? My attempts come out pretty good except for the ends (i.e damaged thin ends) and to just cut them would be to BC them..


 Your braidouts look good in your siggy imo.  Can you share what you are currently doing?  I usually do not wear braidouts or twistouts but I twisted my hair last night and rolled the ends with straws.  I will see how it turns out later today....fingers crosed.


----------



## sweetdreams23

Still in it.

Thank goodness for Shea moisture products!


----------



## ResultsMayVary

MsWowFactor said:


> Your braidouts look good in your siggy imo.  Can you share what you are currently doing?  I usually do not wear braidouts or twistouts but I twisted my hair last night and rolled the ends with straws.  I will see how it turns out later today....fingers crosed.



Thanks.. That was done when I was 100% natural. I'm transitioning from damaged BKT hair now so my ends aren't as thick. Def keep us posted on your results!


----------



## Theresamonet

I'm still going. I'll be 18 months post on 2/2/12. No BC in sight.


----------



## mimi0410

Still hanging in guys. Last texlax was August of 2009. I am 100% natural at this point. I have transitioned with the help of protective styling, from braids to half wigs to installs. The next time I take down my install I will definitely take pics to document my progress. Now that I've fully transitioned I think I may be afraid of my natural hair. Or it could just be that I'm in love with the ease of my weave. I can say this...I dont believe I will going back to relaxing or texlaxing. My hair is extremely full, thick and most importantly healthy. Continued blessings to you all!!


----------



## Evallusion

13 weeks post relaxer as of today.  Go me! 

I'm in box braids so thankfully,  I don't have to deal with my hair or its two textures.  I should be 18 weeks post by the time I take them down.


----------



## MsWowFactor

ResultsMayVary said:


> Thanks.. That was done when I was 100% natural. I'm transitioning from damaged BKT hair now so my ends aren't as thick. Def keep us posted on your results!


 
Oh I see.  The straws at the end worked pretty well for me. It blended well with the twistout. I think the straws also helped to stretch the curl because I make sure there is some space between the strands of hair when I roll the hair.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in @ 125 weeks post texlax, I've been S&D/dusting my ends when needed but haven't really bc'd them. I'm in kinky twists until March.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm 20 months, a week and some change. I am happy and still going on. I'm still keeping it simple and calm. My hair is getting bigger and I love it.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

8 weeks post, its about to get real b/c I normally relax around this time.  Oh well c'est la vie!


----------



## MsDes

I am 7 months post!!! Never thought I could do it! I'm going for at least a year!!


----------



## OhTall1

Almost at 8 months post at this point.  For styles, I'm going back and forth between roller sets and braid outs.  I still don't have an end date yet for my transition.  I'll just keep going until I think I have enough length where I'll feel comfortable.


----------



## ojemba

only 17 weeks post and i'm having so much shedding when I wash that I was soooo tempted to either cut or relax when I washed yesterday. I just don't want to deal with my hair any more.  The only light at the end of my tunnel is that I'm getting rebraided on Friday for 2 weeks then my weave on 2/3 which i plan to keep for 3 months.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty

Amber Myst said:


> Hey all!  Just started transitioning, been at it for 3-4 months.  My hair so far seems mostly tangled, it's very difficult to part.  Every time I turn around I feel as though I'm detangling and tearing out hair.  Is there a way to make the detangling process easier or avoid tangles all together?
> 
> I also hear that brand new new growth is more difficult to manage or doesn't necessary represent the type of hair you will actually grow.  Can someone shed any light on this?  Any help would be fantastic.



Amber Myst

I can most definitely say that the beginning of the transition was the hardest.  The new growth starting out got really tangled everytime I washed my hair and I had to sit for a while and get each tangle out.  I think it was really due to having way more relaxed hair then the new growth.  And I totally agree with tarheelgurl there is like hump that you have to get over which is right around 4-6 months.  Once the new growth really starts to come in and gain some length it get much much easier!  Trust me.  I am 11 months post and now when I wash my hair the comb just glides through the natural stronger parts of my hair and no sooner then when I cross that line of demarcation do I see some tangling with my relaxed ends.  But the tangles are no where near what they use to be.  

It's really nice to see so much of my natural hair and very encouraging!  Keeps me motivated to see how much stronger and healthier my natural hair is compared to the relaxed hair that still remains.  Keep it up.  You can do it!!


----------



## tarheelgurl

Yup, totally agree. Once the comb crosses that line it starts tangling but not nearly as much as it used to. 


Newbie2Beauty said:


> @Amber Myst
> 
> I can most definitely say that the beginning of the transition was the hardest. The new growth starting out got really tangled everytime I washed my hair and I had to sit for a while and get each tangle out. I think it was really due to having way more relaxed hair then the new growth. And I totally agree with @tarheelgurl there is like hump that you have to get over which is right around 4-6 months. Once the new growth really starts to come in and gain some length it get much much easier! Trust me. I am 11 months post and now when I wash my hair the comb just glides through the natural stronger parts of my hair and no sooner then when I cross that line of demarcation do I see some tangling with my relaxed ends. But the tangles are no where near what they use to be.
> 
> It's really nice to see so much of my natural hair and very encouraging! Keeps me motivated to see how much stronger and healthier my natural hair is compared to the relaxed hair that still remains. Keep it up. You can do it!!


----------



## Gemini350z

I am 5 months post...and I have been weaved up for most of it.  That is the only reason why I have not freaked out.  I just washed it last night! good lawd, thats a lot of new growth.  It is NOT getting along with my relaxed ends at all.  They hate each other.  Cant we all get along and make this an easier experience.

I am going to have to read up, but how are you ladies dealing with washing your hair when you transition? Are you braiding it and washing it in braids?! 

Please share the knowledge.  I am going to take pics now!


----------



## carameldimples

Gemini350z said:


> I am 5 months post...and I have been weaved up for most of it.  That is the only reason why I have not freaked out.  I just washed it last night! good lawd, thats a lot of new growth.  It is NOT getting along with my relaxed ends at all.  They hate each other.  Cant we all get along and make this an easier experience.
> 
> I am going to have to read up, but how are you ladies dealing with washing your hair when you transition? Are you braiding it and washing it in braids?!
> 
> Please share the knowledge.  I am going to take pics now!



I have braid/plaits in right now and I have been washing in them for the past two weeks, prior to that I would just section off with scrunchies and wash about in about 6-8 sections.


----------



## Cruzankink

@ ojemba



ojemba said:


> only 17 weeks post and i'm having so much shedding when I wash that I was soooo tempted to either cut or relax when I washed yesterday. I just don't want to deal with my hair any more. The only light at the end of my tunnel is that I'm getting rebraided on Friday for 2 weeks then my weave on 2/3 which i plan to keep for 3 months.


 
I know exactly how you feel b/c I went through the same thing. Try my recommendations on I believe p. 146. My shedding has reduced significantly by the use of extra virgin olive oil and moisturizing conditioners. See how they works for you.


----------



## A856

On Sunday, I'll be 52wks post!!!!!

I'm ready to cut a few inches....still not ready for the BIG CHOP..yet.


----------



## CyanRose

Longtime lurker/Newbie here ,

I’m only eight weeks into my transition.My last transition (6 months) did not go well at all, so I’ll be looking for tips and ideas from the long time transitioners here. I’ll really love to transition for about 12-15months before I BC. I have been experiencing excessive amount of shedding and breakage recently. I was out of the country for few weeks for christmas/new year and I noticed that the shedding and breakage started since I got back. I cowashed a couple of times while I was away - maybe it was the water over there. I have clarified, done a protein treatment and DC but this hasn't helped. Any suggestions from you ladies would be appreciated? TIA


----------



## MissMyssie

Hi everyone! 

I'm a newbie here too - lurked for about two months straight and figured I was spending enough time on this site and learning so much that I should probably support it XD

I'm only about 6 months into my transition (hoping to be able to refrain from cutting for at least a year to 18 months) but I'm anxious for my hair to grow so I can get rid of my ragged relaxed ends! I've fallen in love with my new growth... I just wish I realized years ago how beautiful my natural hair is!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

MissMyssie - Welcome!


----------



## Evallusion

14 weeks post relaxer today. Protective styling is making this a breeze!  Oil is my best friend.

How is everybody?


----------



## toyas08

I'll be 7 months post tomorrow. I trimmed 1 inch off because my ends were looking ruff. So far my transition is going smoothly. Loving the twistouts right now.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Glad to see everyone doing so well!

Nothing new to report here. I'll be wearing my hair blow dried or flatironed every two weeks until mid-March, with a week of natural hair in-between each straightening. During that week I'll DC with egg and use Ayurvedic oils heavily.


----------



## WriterGirl

Recently passed my 1 year mark in my transition. Things are going good. Don't think I'll have any problems going another year. So far I'm learning my hair and I love how soft and thick it is. Much better than my thin relaxed hair ever was.


----------



## HoneyA

Nice thread. I'll be in here for the next 31 months


----------



## Prinncipality

Today I'm officially 15 months post. Yay me! So...The last few months I was thinking I would be able to stretch my transition until June but it looks like my hair has decided it may end very soon lol. At this point there are so very few relaxed strands left. I'm only holding on to them because the front is shorter than the back and need to be able pull my hair back at least. Oh well my concrete goal was to hold out until February anyways


----------



## carameldimples

Welp I chopped MOST of my relaxed ends off about around 6-8 inches.  I got a quick weave and when I went to take it off, i had glue all in my hair.  I had twists up under it and out of shear frustration just took the scissors to my twists.  It felt good doing it and it felt good the couple of times I washed it and not having the tangles and dealing with all of that hair.  But now I am quite style challenged.  I sit here at work today looking like I don't know who with a baggy plastic cap and hat on.  I work alone on Saturdays so nobody sees me, but I want to cut and just rock my fro and go ahead and cut the relaxed ends, but then I wouldn't have enough to put in the phony pony I have been working this past week.  I am all confused, I like it, I hate it, I chopped but not all the way, I might wind up chopping when I get off cause I am getting frustrated again, LOL.  But ladies hang there, I am still semi-in the fight with some relaxed ends, so I guess I am still on board as I am not totally natural.  I feel like I am saving my natural ends by keeping the relaxed ones on, does that make any sense???


----------



## Evallusion

15 weeks post and counting.....


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I need a moisturizing DC, the new growth is feeling rough!!!!


----------



## Cruzankink

I made 4 months (16 weeks) post on Saturday.  My goal is to not BC until at least a year... we'll see erplexed.


----------



## Evallusion

16 weeks post!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

About to detangle haven't done anything to my hair in a little over 2 weeks  This is going to be interesting


----------



## Anonymous1

I'm still here. I'm seven months post. It's getting a little tough now. I cannot do a braid out to save my life and my new growth makes my rollersets look awful. I think  I need to up my moisture routine.


----------



## Nayeli

27 weeks post with added biotin to my regimen. A little rough but I'm coping.


----------



## divya

I always reach around 6 months and then decide to forget it. This time though, I've already chopped a good bit of hair - from BSL to a little past my shoulders. Plus, my sweetie will not hear of me putting any chemicals in my hair. He is very pro-natural! So let's see if I make it past this month and into my 7th month...


----------



## A856

I didn't BC but I did cut a couple of inches, a little shorter than what I wanted ( I was MBL, now I'm APL) no biggie. Everyone asks me...."did you cut your hair??" I reply "yeah just a little". They look at my hair again and say "NO YOU CUT A LOT!!" with anger in their tone and everything. Why are they mad I'm not??!?! LOL!

I'm 54wks post!


----------



## MsDee14

I'm only 12 weeks post and I have at least 2 years to go. I typically stretch my relaxers 4-5 months at a time, so once I hit month 5..I'll be all up in here!


----------



## curlcomplexity

I'm now around 20 weeks post....still in braids.


----------



## ojemba

21 weeks post. 3 weeks in weave.


----------



## HoneyA

2 and 1/2 inches gone. I had no intention of cutting it. It just happened .
So I need to stay away from the scissors for a while. I understand 100% now when those who are transitioning say that they felt the urge to chop... I need to slow it down.But I love my hem line


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

21 months and some days!!! I'm almost at the two year mark! Whoo-hoo! I just reordered some Jamila Henna. I'll put it in when my shipment comes in! I can't wait. My last application was in October. It's been awhile. My hair misses it.

My hair's getting bigger and fuller. I love it. Chaka Khannnnnn!


----------



## A856

I'm loving my BIG HAIR braidout today!


----------



## ecornett

Hey ladies I'm sour of a newb to posting and stuff but I wanted trio check on as a transitioner I'm 17 months post actually I just realized how far I am. My hair was texlaxed by accident and ever since then I couldn't go back to straight. Will post a pic soon


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Still transitioning...


----------



## Godyssey

I can finally post in this thread! I am 5 months post. I wore extensions for 3 months of that time, but won't be wearing any fake hair going forward. My stratedgy is just to do up do's (as well as hat's and scarves) and no heat other than steam. At this time, I have absolutely no idea how long I will transition before trimming or cutting my relaxed ends. 

It feels weird having so much new growth with no plans to relax, but it's exciting too. I love feeling my new growth and knowing that one day I will be totally chemical free. 

It also inspires me when I see people with "big hair". I hate flat hair (on me) but regularly seeing the majority of people wearing flat, straight styles was making me desire that too, like I was the odd ball. I had to realize that most people (regardless of color) with straight hair are doing something to get it that way, wether it's by using heat or chemicals. 

I was wondering if anyone has noticed any physical effects of being natural? Most likely a weird question, but relaxers contain such harsh chemicals. I was wondering if our bodies in some way would have a positive reaction once we stop using them.


----------



## A856

I was getting worried this morning when it came to wash time. I hadn't detangled all week since Tues?? But I had been using Kinky Kurly Knot Today and I get in the shower and the tangles just melt away! I was sooo shocked. I'm gonna go buy another bottle...I wish they made them in bigger sizes!


----------



## tarheelgurl

I'm officially 1 year post! Detangling the roots is a cinch. Its the relaxed ends that tangle but alove vera juice is handling that. My newest obstacle is finding products that both the relaxed and the natural hair will respond. So far, they only both agree on the Motions moisturizing conditioner. I bought the Nexxus deep penetrating moisture con. and I wish I had discovered it when I was relaxed. The relaxed hair loooooved it. But the 4-6 inches of natural hair just went "meh". 

I'm still experimenting but I never knew there would be such a tug of war on one head! Anyone have any suggestions for products that will support both the relaxed and the natural? I'm thinking of trying an avacado this weekend. Any suggestions?


----------



## Godyssey

How often do you all wash?  It seems to me that washing is the major tangle causing culprit, so does anyone stretch their wash times?  I'm thinking of doing this.  Or would this be considered a bad idea?


----------



## Missi

I'm currently 14 months post and 90% of the time..i'll do a braidout (a satin braidout) and my front....the 1st braidout is tight curls then loosens every night I retwist/braid. However....my back remains coarse 25/8. I try to baby it but my new growth is resilient to everything. HELP! Even after a braid out....my kitchen looks like a fro.


----------



## MarieB

I am on the fence about not cutting--I think I will be a gradual trimmer because I'm scared to BC. Man, do I have a lot of reading to do on this thread! I might be fully natural by the time I work my way through to this post!


----------



## Evallusion

MarieB said:


> I am on the fence about not cutting--I think I will be a gradual trimmer because I'm scared to BC. Man, do I have a lot of reading to do on this thread! I might be fully natural by the time I work my way through to this post!



LOL.  I feel the same way.  And yes this thread is long as heck.  I just may be a gradual trimmer as well, but I will decide this once I get more new growth and can see how well my two textures blend.


----------



## WriterGirl

Godyssey said:


> How often do you all wash?  It seems to me that washing is the major tangle causing culprit, so does anyone stretch their wash times?  I'm thinking of doing this.  Or would this be considered a bad idea?



Godyssey I used to wash my hair like clockwork -- every week. But now that I'm like 60 natural/40 relaxed, I have to be mentally ready to tackle that task. Tangle city. The natural part of my hair is easy to wash. The relaxed part is a hot mess.

So now I wash every other week to give myself a break. Been doing this for about 2 months now. Haven't had any issues. 

Still growing strong. Will probably not BC until January 2013.


----------



## jerseygurl

Just stopping by to cheer you ladies on! HHG!


----------



## A856

Godyssey said:


> How often do you all wash? It seems to me that washing is the major tangle causing culprit, so does anyone stretch their wash times? I'm thinking of doing this. Or would this be considered a bad idea?


 
I was at least once a week to 2-3times at the most. Depends on what I'm doing to my hair. 



WriterGirl said:


> @Godyssey I used to wash my hair like clockwork -- every week. But now that I'm like 60 natural/40 relaxed, I have to be mentally ready to tackle that task. Tangle city. The natural part of my hair is easy to wash. The relaxed part is a hot mess.
> 
> So now I wash every other week to give myself a break. Been doing this for about 2 months now. Haven't had any issues.
> 
> Still growing strong. Will probably not *BC until January 2013.*


 
This sounds good to me. I'm gonna look and see where I am June 2012 and see if I need to trim or hold out for the rest of the year.


----------



## naturallygoldie

WriterGirl when is the last time you had a good trim? sometimes that's the reason behind major tangles.

keep going ladies


----------



## WriterGirl

naturallygoldie said:


> WriterGirl when is the last time you had a good trim? sometimes that's the reason behind major tangles.
> 
> keep going ladies



That's a good point to make, I did have some issues with tangling and it was because of my ends. 

Now I trim my ends monthly, so that isn't the major problem. I can combat it with finger combing and prepooing. It's just SO much HAIR! 

Honestly, my hair is just so thick it's more of me just not to be overwhelmed and having to deal with it all.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My transitioning train is still movin' along.

Just wishing all newbies and oldies, lol, support!!! Keep at it, Chicas! It's worth it.


----------



## Godyssey

WriterGirl said:


> @Godyssey I used to wash my hair like clockwork -- every week. But now that I'm like 60 natural/40 relaxed, I have to be mentally ready to tackle that task. Tangle city. The natural part of my hair is easy to wash. The relaxed part is a hot mess.
> 
> So now I wash every other week to give myself a break. Been doing this for about 2 months now. Haven't had any issues.
> 
> Still growing strong. Will probably not BC until January 2013.


 
I was actually thinking about once a month, lol.  I know that sounds gross, but I'm gonna play it by ear...or nose (smell) lol. I'd like to wash it and manipulate it as infrequently as possible, and I'm only 20 natural/80 texlaxed.  I have this dry wash hair spray but it has alcohol in it.  I'd like to find some that can clean but doesn't dry it out.  Perhaps that's an impossibility as you'd need to strip oil away to clean?  Not really a question for you.  Just thinking out loud.



A856 said:


> I was at least once a week to 2-3times at the most. Depends on what I'm doing to my hair.


 
Wow, I don't think I could do 2-3 times a week.  Way too much work for me.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

Almost 6 months post and kind of having a rough time. But hanging in there! Mostly by wearing half-wigs (as full).
Hair has broken off all down the middle of my head near the line of demarcation (about 1-2" away) so I have several sections about 4" long. The broken parts form a 'T' now since the front of my hair has been perpetually stuck in short, broken off, chemically-made 'bangs.'
But although I'm starting to get an itch to just go for the BC, I know I'd get traumatized by it so I need to keep holding on 'til I have more natural hair. 
Last time I checked, natural hair about 2.5" and I still have the strings of most of my old relaxed hair coming in around 10-12+ inches.

I might try a braid out next week.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Ladies!

Congratulations to everyone who is staying away from the scissors!
Does anyone have a transitioning album/fotki or have a link to someone else's? I'm having a hard time finding long-term transitioning albums to stalk.


----------



## Nayeli

29 weeks. I feel like bc'ing every other day lol. Transition is going so-so. My hair is too dry for my liking (may need a heavier moisturizer) and I'm pitiful as far as styling ideas go. Definitely not ready to BC yet though.


----------



## Sophisto

Ive finally decided to transition.  I'm currently 4 months post.


----------



## Godyssey

Question for ladies who are avoiding heat... and for those who are around a year or more post relaxer.

Can you see length on the ends?  Or does your hair just grow outward (getting/looking bigger) as opposed to actually looking longer?


----------



## MarieB

Nayeli said:


> 29 weeks. I feel like bc'ing every other day lol. Transition is going so-so. My hair is too dry for my liking (may need a heavier moisturizer) and I'm pitiful as far as styling ideas go. Definitely not ready to BC yet though.



I decided to give Curlformers a try because I'm not sure why I've avoided curls all this time, and they are a great alternative to the BC or constant bunning. They don't require heat (not that comfortable to sleep in, but no worse than plastic rollers IMO), and they give great curls! I think they just might be my new best friend! Of course, I've just started using them, so we're still in the honeymoon phase...


----------



## WriterGirl

MarieB This is what I've been using for my transition. Love them. It's the reason I'm still transitioning after a year and plan on going another year with them. It 's my staple style.


----------



## Nayeli

^^^ Thanks guys - I've been thinking about these or flexi-rods - I may have to give more consideration to curly styles instead of trying to force my hair to lay flat in its usual bun.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Godyssey said:


> Question for ladies who are avoiding heat... and for those who are around a year or more post relaxer.
> 
> Can you see length on the ends?  Or does your hair just grow outward (getting/looking bigger) as opposed to actually looking longer?



My hair is just getter wider and bigger as opposed to looking longer. It looks fuller.


----------



## A856

Godyssey said:


> Question for ladies who are avoiding heat... and for those who are around a year or more post relaxer.
> 
> Can you see length on the ends? Or does your hair just grow outward (getting/looking bigger) as opposed to actually looking longer?


 
My hair is looking fuller


----------



## Godyssey

I was thinking I'd slowly trim once my hair was mbl (natural + relaxed) but unless I straighten, I guess I won't know how long it is.


----------



## MarieB

WriterGirl I can't believe how many compliments I've had in the last couple of days! These things are the ish! How do you keep your curls...and how often do you re-style? I have such a bad case of HIHS right now! And honey loves it, too--he's been asking me when he's going to get to see my hair curly for years. I guess he better like it, because it's going to be a while until I feel like hitting the flat iron.


----------



## WriterGirl

MarieB So great to see that you (and the honey) are loving the Curlformers.  

When I had more relaxed hair, I would just pincurl at night or just sleep on a satin pillowcase.

Now that I don't have as much relaxed hair, I wear it in updos and ponytails and just put a scarf around my edges/perimeter or pineapple it and call it a day. 

When I want to "refresh" my curls, I spray water on my relaxed ends and either use small yellow rollers or pincurl it.

I Curlformer rollerset about every 10-12 days.

HTH


----------



## Cruzankink

I just made 18 weeks post (4 1/2 months) in my 52 week transition journey. I'm experiencing serious breakage/shedding with my 4b hair. My moisture routine (posted on I think page 146) which has been my backbone through my transition no longer works. Washing my hair is a nightmare. I dread looking at the balls of hair after detangling. My hair is so dry not even olive oil can penetrate. I am frustrated!!!! I am spending a fortune trying to "save" my now stringy relaxed ends simply because I want to avoid the trauma of the big chop.  Right now I am evaluating all my options....


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Cruzankink said:


> I just made 18 weeks post (4 1/2 months) in my 52 week transition journey. I'm experiencing serious breakage/shedding with my 4b hair. My moisture routine (posted on I think page 146) which has been my backbone through my transition no longer works. Washing my hair is a nightmare. I dread looking at the balls of hair after detangling. My hair is so dry not even olive oil can penetrate. I am frustrated!!!! I am spending a fortune trying to "save" my now stringy relaxed ends simply because I want to avoid the trauma of the big chop.  Right now I am evaluating all my options....



Have you tried a protein treatment? It can strengthen you hair during this trying time, lol.


----------



## MsDee14

Cruzankink said:


> I just made 18 weeks post (4 1/2 months) in my 52 week transition journey. I'm experiencing serious breakage/shedding with my 4b hair. My moisture routine (posted on I think page 146) which has been my backbone through my transition no longer works. Washing my hair is a nightmare. I dread looking at the balls of hair after detangling. My hair is so dry not even olive oil can penetrate. I am frustrated!!!! I am spending a fortune trying to "save" my now stringy relaxed ends simply because I want to avoid the trauma of the big chop. Right now I am evaluating all my options....


 

Cruzankink Maybe you should wash your hair in sectioned off ponytails? 
For instance I detangle on dry hair(using an Aloe Vera Mix), add DC then put my hair in about 10 ponytails...then wash my hair in those same ponytails, not removing until I set my hair. 
This helps A LOT with detangling. 
Also what are you using as a moisturizer? For my new-growth, I currently use a mix of Aloe Vera Juice, Glycerin and Safflower Oil..that keeps it really moisturized all day. 

You don't have to BC if you're not ready to. You could always braid your hair up, wear half/full wigs..or even get a weave to help you forget about your hair for a little while.


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I'm 7 months into a 22 month (planned) transition and it's.... uhm. Idk, not as easy as it was. I've been PS'ing this entire time, but my last takedown (I had kinky twists) was a disaster. Setback of the century. I'm hoping that this is not going to be the case for every takedown from hear on out. 

Oh, and I've decided to just do weaves with extensions braided into my beehive -- hopefully that will make takedowns much simpler than having 2,343 kinky twists to take down and comb out. I guess we'll see if it really is simpler when I take em down in 6 weeks.


----------



## likeacharm

So, I have finally decided that I'm definitely transitioning. I'm 2 months post right now and I have an appointment to get a sew-in when I'm 4 months post. I'm not used to going past 4 months so hopefully that will help me out. I plan on transitioning for 2 years.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Cruzankink said:


> I just made 18 weeks post (4 1/2 months) in my 52 week transition journey. I'm experiencing serious breakage/shedding with my 4b hair. My moisture routine (posted on I think page 146) which has been my backbone through my transition no longer works. Washing my hair is a nightmare. I dread looking at the balls of hair after detangling. My hair is so dry not even olive oil can penetrate. I am frustrated!!!! I am spending a fortune trying to "save" my now stringy relaxed ends simply because I want to avoid the trauma of the big chop.  Right now I am evaluating all my options....



@Cruzankink - have you tried clarifying your hair using a chelating shampoo? Sometimes the products we use have silicone in them which coats the hair and prevents moisture from penetrating the strand. If you'd rather not use sulfates, a bentonite clay mask would also clarify your hair. 

You moisture regie should work better once your hair has been clarified.


----------



## OhTall1

Nine months into my transition.  Luckily I'm not experiencing any wash day detangling challenges at this point (I use Christine Gant's Sweet Milk Detangling Cream Leave in Conditioner), but the roots definitely get ridiculously tangled once my hair dries.  I've been rotating between roller sets, flexi rod sets, Curlformer sets and braidouts, but now that my two textures are visibly different, I'm probably going to limit the roller sets.


----------



## curlcomplexity

...I am so discouraged. I seriously thought about just relaxing my hair 

I'm 5 months post currently. About 6 weeks ago I chopped all the relaxed ends off the back of my head just to see the texture. About a week after I put in braids. I removed the braids, detangled to remove shed hair, and attempted to wash my hair yesterday. When I got out of the shower I noticed that I had HUGE tangles. I've never had my hair clump together so badly. It took me over an hour to detangle 1 section and I actually had to cut a teeny tiny portion of hair off. The other 3 sections weren't as bad, but it was still a terrible experience.

I only have 3 inches of natural hair so I don't feel comfortable cutting off the remaining relaxed hair as of yet. As for the back portion of my hair that is completely natural...it's just so dry and rough. I've tried adding product which helps only for a little while.

I will have to get a weave in a few weeks for my best friends wedding and I don't know how I'm even going to be able to braid by natural hair down anymore.

...I went to work today with an attempted ponytail and it looks ROUGH. I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## WriterGirl

qtslim83 Sorry you're discouraged. 

Do you wash your hair in sections? If I don't it will be a hot mess. Maybe after you detangle, you could twist up your natural hair in the back and then use a dye applicator bottle and just shampoo your scalp? Less manipulation. Your hair will already be twisted and detangled and the water can just rinse out the shampoo/conditioner.

HTH


----------



## MaryJane3000

10 MONTHS POST! I only have about 3 inches left of relaxed hair and I plan on continuing sew ins as a protective style for at least another 10 months. My hair is at my shoulders but i can't get the best look at my natural hair pattern because I only take it out for a moment and condition it and then I put it back away. I just ordered some new summer hair (wavy pattern) and I think I'm going to take a week between installs just to see how my hair looks. 

I'm also contemplating leaving the back out since it's getting warm outside and I'll want to put my hair up in a bun/ponytail. I kept it braided because it was winter and the elements usually cause my nape to break off but I miss rocking my ponytails lol


----------



## curlcomplexity

WriterGirl said:


> @qtslim83 Sorry you're discouraged.
> 
> Do you wash your hair in sections? If I don't it will be a hot mess. Maybe after you detangle, you could twist up your natural hair in the back and then use a dye applicator bottle and just shampoo your scalp? Less manipulation. Your hair will already be twisted and detangled and the water can just rinse out the shampoo/conditioner.
> 
> HTH


 

@WriterGirl - thank you  
Yes, I do wash in sections and I make sure to braid them completely down before washing. I also use a coloring bottle filled with diluted shampoo to get the roots and scalp first. I basically followed the exact same wash method that I've been using for over 5 years now. I think next time I'll just leave the braids in throughout the whole wash process then detangle when almost dry instead of damp.


----------



## Cruzankink

@ qtslim83 I feel ya! 

@ Jayjaycurlz, I never thunk it but I will clarify my hair to see if my moisture regimen can work again. Olive oil has always worked. Product build up is probably why it wont any more. 

@ MsDee14 I have been washing my hair in sections (not as many as you have) but it does not seem to help in detangling. Thanks for the suggestion though.

I'll post my results and updates. Keep on with the fight!!!!


----------



## LuvlyLife

Well my hair seems to be at a stand still. It was growing fast the first 9 months, but the last 5 months have been disappointing.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 10 weeks post.

I usually go 13 weeks so I'm not doing anything differently at this point.


----------



## Dayjoy

Hello ladies!  I am happy AND ashamed to say that since I decided to transition two weeks ago I have had this window open and have read this ENTIRE thread.  WHEW!  I almost feel like i have already transitioned for two years!   Almost.   There is so much great information and support in here that I don't see how I can't succeed.  

My story:

Three weeks ago I made my usual appointment to get my ten week texlax touch up.  I also decided to get some color because I recently found *so many* new grays.  A week later I was thinking and decided I wanted to get to BSL quicker than it took me to finally get to APL.  I decided to be more committed to bunning.  Then I said to myself--if I'm going to do that I may as well go natural! 

Every nine weeks before I make that TU appointment I toyed with the idea, but that final wash before the TU would change my mind.  I have a 9yo DD that will leave my house at 18 (or so ) with natural hair, dogonit!  I have worked on her and she loves the versatility of her natural hair and has been telling me to go natural.  She was so happy when I told her its on!

I found a new hair stylist a little over a year ago who told me at our very first appointment that I should go natural.  Her hair was always in a weave and she threw around terms like "protective styling," " hiding her hair," and referred to herself as not being "scissor happy." At my last appointment I informed her that I would only be getting the color and that I am transitioning.  She was so happy for me.  Then she showed me her hair.  I didn't even realize that it wasn't the weave!  Her real, natural hair is longer than the weave!  So I know with her help and you all, I can do this.

I plan to grow my hair to BSL stretched/straightened and then trim relaxed ends to maintain that length.  I will be using buns, Bantu knot outs, and braid outs.  I trust my stylist not to burn my hair and I will be getting a wash, blow, and flat iron/curl every 4-6 weeks.  I think this will go a long way towards helping me through any rough spots.  When I wash myself I will make sure to use the ONE product that has made comb outs possible, Living Proof No Frizz Straight Making Styling Creme.  It does nothing for keeping my hair or DD's hair any straighter, but it is priceless for allowing me to actually comb my hair with new growth.

Well, that's it.  I'm now 11 weeks post and I cant wait until the day I'm reporting a number like that, but in months.  HHG everyone!

ETA:  I can't believe I wrote all that!  Excited much?


----------



## WriterGirl

Welcome to Long Term Transitioning Dayjoy


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am 14 months post. YEAH ME! Next month when I hit 15 months post I will trim off some of my relaxed ends...... So far so good....


----------



## pixxy76

Hi everyone ,
I am 16 months into my transition and can tell you that with 4b/c hair its no easy task. I have dealt with breakage , being unable to detangle or comb my hair, wash day became the dreaded  . One time I got a box of relaxer and looked at it long and hard. I was happy to give it to my friend the next day and continue to find ways to manage my hair. most times I stayed in braid and only took my hair out to wash  and DC. 
but this year I have decided something has to change  16 months of hard work and I have   to enjoy my hair . so I  put my hair in tiny twist it took hours but I am so rocking it and actually getting compliments about my hair, its a great feeling.
bottom line is, it may be hard sometimes but hang in there. I know I only made it this far because I got to know my hair over time , what it hates , what it loves , my relationship with my hair is still not a 100% perfect but right now I am happy and its a work in progress.!


----------



## Z-kitty

Checking in at 14 months post today.  8 more months and I'll be done with this transition......If I make it that long.  Still using twist extentions since Aug 11 in 12 week intervals.  I can finally comb my new growth (Thank you HS12n1).........YAY


----------



## Nayeli

I think about BC'ing every.day. Idk man. It's getting rough in these parts and sometimes I feel like I just don't want any hair on my head lol


----------



## Cruzankink

@ chrisanddonniesmommy  -  I have Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor I will try to see if it makes any difference. Thanx for the suggestion.


----------



## A856

As of sunday 2/26 I'll be 56wks post. I've mentioned before that I've cut some inches off, and with my hair straight I'm about APL....can I tell you shrinkage is a mutha**...I'm right at shoulder lenght with a wash and go/braidout. But the real killer is the natural hair shrinkage, in the back it's like an afro, up front and on the sides it's like mini corkscrews. So I'm still not sure what my over all texture is....grrrrrr! 

Some day's I wanna just go BC the rest and go from there....but this is all just a thought, I need to be able to make a ponytail. And with this mini cut now, I'm just barely able to do so. So I'll hold off on the cutting......


Happy transitioning ladies....


----------



## ChasingBliss

I guess I should give myself a time frame too huh? I'd really like for my natural hair to hit just below bra strap before I BC. I dunno. But at times, I am ready to chop just looking at the contrast.


----------



## Meemee6223

I am 6 months post and happy as long as I wash in sections. I'm finally learning what my hair likes but I still need to find out what my scalp likes. I don't know what to do about the dandruff and itchy scalp. I tried co washing, didn't help. Shampooing didn't help. My hair loves the new natural products but my scalp hasn't really responded. I can't stand the smell of acv but it helped a little. Moisturizing my scalp made it itch like mad! I don't know what to do. And I wash my hair once a week.... Seems like my scalp shouldn't dry out like that in just one week.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## MissLawyerLady

I've got to go back and read this entire thread (hopefully) but I'm definitely subscribing! I'm currently 7 months post ( last relaxer was July 2011) and some days I wanna scream!

Sent from my iPad 2 using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion

I took my braids out a couple of days ago. Shampooed and used a reconstructor.  My roots are WOOFIN!  I left my hair out after a pointless attempt at flatironing.  I'm now in a sew-in which I am lovin so far.  I plan to keep this in for at least 2 months.  I have got to get my money's worth.  Over 4 months into my transition...Go me!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

^Your new growth is no longer "woofin". Enjoy the beauty. Remember it's a mental transition, too. (That'll be hard as well.)

Okay, here's my hair after a two-day twisting. I'm about to henna my hair. I haven't done a henna treatment since October. 

In my front, I still have a lot of relaxed ends, while my crown and my back is more natural. Would you believe my hair is bsl?


----------



## MissMusic

I haven't posted in here much, but I am transitioning. I am currently 40 weeks post aka 9 1/2 months and going strong.  I transitioned for the first 7 months in various styles, and for the last two and a half months in senegalese twists. I am definitely getting that itch to cut my hair, I want to be back to natural so bad, but I know what my hair looks like at this length natural, and the shrinkage is beastly, so I will continue to transition.


----------



## godzooki

I'm 34 wks (8 and a half months) post. This is the longest I have EVER been! If I didn't have my trusty scarf to help flatten my buns, I don't know what I would have done by now...Yes I do... Here is my pic from this morning after wet bunning the night before and scarfing. I'd already posted these pics in the daily wear thread before I remembered to post them here.


----------



## Godyssey

@godzooki Your hair looks 100% natural based on that photo. It looks great! Were you texlaxed before? Can I ask how long your hair is? Your bun looks pretty sizeable.

ETA: Nevermind, I saw your BSL hair pic in your blog.  Good going!


----------



## Nayeli

Sorry guys, I couldn't hang. My roommate - another Niko's cousin - helped me hack it off Friday night. It's almost unreal that I (a die hard bone-laxer) am natural. I feel so light and free - so happy and comfortable with my decision to end my transition. Keep up the good work ladies 





Shot at 2012-02-28


----------



## NJoy

45 wks post texlax and trying to hang in there.  Can't believe I made it this far.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Nayeli said:


> Sorry guys, I couldn't hang. My roommate - another Niko's cousin - helped me hack it off Friday night. It's almost unreal that I (a die hard bone-laxer) am natural. I feel so light and free - so happy and comfortable with my decision to end my transition. Keep up the good work ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2012-02-28



Congrats!!! Enjoy your natural journey!


----------



## tricie

Nayeli said:


> Sorry guys, I couldn't hang. My roommate - another Niko's cousin - helped me hack it off Friday night. It's almost unreal that I (a die hard bone-laxer) am natural. I feel so light and free - so happy and comfortable with my decision to end my transition. Keep up the good work ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2012-02-28



Congrats! You're so brave....that's a lot of hair you cut!


----------



## Cruzankink

@ Neyeli     

Congrats!!! I envy the freedom of not having to deal w/ 2 textures. Rock it girl!


----------



## HoneyA

My roots are extremely thick and it probably doesn't help that I'm oiling my scalp and NG with castor oil but I've really cut down on the products I use in my hair. Apart from shampoo and conditioner, I use water, castor oil and vatika oil. I just need a a good creamy leave-in and that'll be it. I just got some sunflower oil which I'm gonna use to pre-poo to get my ceramides in.

So far so good, going into my 7th month now. I've already snipped off most of my bone straight ends so I'm left with my texturised bits and my natural roots which blend very well with braid-outs. I am snipping gradually.

I cannot wait until July 2014 to rock a completely natural braid-out! I dream about that


----------



## Dayjoy

Today makes 12 weeks for me.   I'll be washing tonight or tomorrow for the first time in a LONG time with 12 weeks of new growth (I usually went 10 weeks before a TU).  I'm excited.  Buying a steamer soon.


----------



## ojemba

24 weeks post today YAY. Tomorrow will be 6 weeks in my weave and it's holding up great. I'll be doing a deep con/with steamer this weekend. 6 more weeks in my weave to go.


----------



## CelineB

Dayjoy,
My last texlax was also on 12/7/2011. I have never been this long without relaxing my hair. I keep it braided under a wig. I am already enjoying my new growth. I plan to transition for a year. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Dayjoy

Choisie said:


> Dayjoy,
> My last texlax was also on 12/7/2011. I have never been this long without relaxing my hair. I keep it braided under a wig. I am already enjoying my new growth. I plan to transition for a year. Let's see how it goes.



 Hi Choisie !  Maybe we can be transition buddies.   to the forum too.


----------



## CelineB

Hi Dayjoy,

I would like that. 
I am new here but have been a lurker for years. I decided to transition after my hair started breaking off for no apparent reasons. I was APL in September 2011 and went back to shoulder lenght in December. I think it was the hard water that contributed to that as I moved from my area during summer. 
I AVC rince now as per Nonie instructions and use only distilled water to rince and I see a big change. 
Anyway, I want to go natural. I have cut off some damaged hair (4 inches). 

My hair texture is 4b. 

Thanks,
Choisie


----------



## Cruzankink

Can someone explain to me how to post pics on this forum?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Cruzankink said:


> Can someone explain to me how to post pics on this forum?



I do it via manage attachments. You can attach files there. However, you can also go to insert image if you click the little yellow box above (with the mountain and sun in the box).


----------



## Dayjoy

Choisie said:


> Hi Dayjoy,
> 
> I would like that.
> I am new here but have been a lurker for years. I decided to transition after my hair started breaking off for no apparent reasons. I was APL in September 2011 and went back to shoulder lenght in December. I think it was the hard water that contributed to that as I moved from my area during summer.
> I AVC rince now as per Nonie instructions and use only distilled water to rince and I see a big change.
> Anyway, I want to go natural. I have cut off some damaged hair (4 inches).
> 
> My hair texture is 4b.
> 
> Thanks,
> Choisie



Yay!  This will be fun.  I honestly don't remember what my hair texture is/was.  I've been relaxed in some way since just before I turned twelve (goodness, in three months that will be 30 years!)  I'm some kind of 4 I'm sure.



Cruzankink said:


> Can someone explain to me how to post pics on this forum?


Cruzankink You can do it two ways (that I know of). 
1.  You can add photos as attachments directly from your computer by clicking the "Attach Files" section under "Additional Options" underneath the "Reply to Thread" box.

2. You can use a photo hosting website (I use Photobucket) and copy and paste the image codes in your posts.

HTH


ETA Wow, I'm a slow poster!   By the time I finished typing someone had already come.


----------



## Cruzankink

@ Chrisanddoniesmommy and dayjoy.  Thanx for the suggestions. I'm gonna try this weekend.


----------



## Evallusion

19 1/2 weeks post!  Chugga Chugga. Chugga Chugga. Toot Toot!!!!

Currently in a sew-in.  I am NOT missing my hair!


----------



## godzooki

Godyssey said:


> @godzooki Your hair looks 100% natural based on that photo. It looks great! Were you texlaxed before? Can I ask how long your hair is? Your bun looks pretty sizeable.
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I saw your BSL hair pic in your blog.  Good going!




Godyssey Thank you! It does look full, huh? I wish it were but it was more the way the bun puffed than anything. I had been doing my own relaxers for a few months before and the last two self relaxing sessions, my hair did come out more textlaxed than straight. You could totally see the difference but I just left it. As a result, I have three chunks of textures going on. Super straight at the ends, texlaxed in the middle and natural at top. erplexed That bun does look super fat but it's deceptive!  I now have a few straggly hairs just passing BSL so I'm hoping that the rest will jump on board.


----------



## Highly Favored8

I trimmed all my relaxed ends today. I was reaching BSL now I am back to NL... I am 15 months post... I will be back to BSL in no time. My relaxed ends are gone..... My hair at NL is thick and full....


----------



## Eiano

I'm in this!


*sigh*

I had thick natural hair but let parental pressure guilt me into relaxing. At first it was great, my hair was long and thick, but as time has gone on my hair is so damaged and uneven, it's embarrassing to look at. I keep thinking it will get better with each relaxer but it hasn't. I'm D O N E!

I'm just not someone who is meant to have a relaxer.

Last relaxer was in November 2011, I plan on transitioning without the BC and trimming as I go until I get to where I'm comfortable BC'ing.

Glad this thread is here!


----------



## ChasingBliss

Highly Favored8 said:


> I trimmed all my relaxed ends today. I was reaching BSL now I am back to NL... I am 15 months post... I will be back to BSL in no time. My relaxed ends are gone..... My hair at NL is thick and full....


 
Highly Favored8

You Go! Congrats I know that was a brave move. To be reaching BSL too. I'm so proud of you! 

And I'm so inspired. This weekend I almost did it myself. I'm just below bra strap and bc-ing will put me at about neck length too.


----------



## Dayjoy

I've been watching so many natural hair videos on YouTube that I want natural hair NOW.  I don't think I will be waiting to get to BSL then start trimming.  Now I want to maintain at APL and start the trimming as I grow.

I don't understand WHY my RELAXED hair has to get more tangled as I gain more hair at the ROOTS.  So frustrating.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


That is happening to me too! On wash day I have a literal bird's nest on my head!!!! Please share any solutions that you find/learn. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad 2 using LHCF


----------



## Cocoeuro

MissLawyerLady said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> That is happening to me too! On wash day I have a literal bird's nest on my head!!!! Please share any solutions that you find/learn. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using LHCF


 
I follow Chicoro's regimine, I wash my hair in 5 loose braids...hth


----------



## Highly Favored8

ChasingBliss said:


> Highly Favored8
> 
> You Go! Congrats I know that was a brave move. To be reaching BSL too. I'm so proud of you!
> 
> And I'm so inspired. This weekend I almost did it myself. I'm just below bra strap and bc-ing will put me at about neck length too.



ChasingBliss-Thank you!  I wanted to drop kick my stylist. When I say those length's on the floor I really wanted to cry. However, they had to go. 

Once she chopped off my relaxed ends I ended right back to NL full of new growth. My stylist truly refused to do a BC she preferes her clients to transtion to a certain lenght and then she chops it off esp. when they/we make it to NL.

She said that now my hair will grow faster and healthier. I will do a reveal on 12-31-2012. My hair is now NL and I wear it in a bob style for now. I am very happy.

You will know when it is time to trim off your ends the textures will just feel differenece. When you wear your hair down you will just know about your ends.


----------



## Cruzankink

I made 5 months post this weekend.  I washed and conditioned my hair and to my surprise it was not shedding/breaking as much as it used to (probably because I hardly have any hair left).  My hair is so thin that I am left with 1/4 of the hair I had when I started this process.   Truth be told, no one said transitioning was going to be easy.... I'm gonna still chug along.


----------



## Dayjoy

13 weeks today (or 1/4 of a year or three months  )!

This is a big deal for me.


----------



## kittenz

Dayjoy said:


> 13 weeks today (or 1/4 of a year or three months  )!
> 
> This is a big deal for me.


 
Dayjoy  Congrats!! I didn't know you were transitioning .  KUTGW!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

kittenz said:


> Dayjoy  Congrats!! I didn't know you were transitioning .  KUTGW!!!



Thanks kittenz . :blush3:  I cant wait to be where you are!


----------



## kittenz

Dayjoy I understand that feeling completely .  My transition seemed to go by quickly (11 months) and I hope the same for you.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Trimmed my hair today. My back is almost natural; while my crown and front still has some growing to do. The funny thing is that I didn't cry about cutting the relaxed ends (but that doesn't mean I'm ready for the big chop, lol)!


----------



## CandiceC

I'm at 12 weeks post right now. This is around the time I would get my hair relaxed. Looking forward to after the next couple of weeks when I'm completely over that hump. 

I'm wearing a braid out at the moment. So far so good.


----------



## Shinka

Joining. This will be my first time going natural without a BC. ( 8th attempt though lol). I get frustrated with length, relax, regret it, hair grows, but then either scalp or hair gets mad at the chemicals and/or too much heat lol. 

Last BC was March 2011 and I relaxed 20 weeks ago. Between permanent colored ends and under/over processing I haven't retained much, but my hair in growing in thicker/fast from pregnancy.

I am 2 years from 30years old while I have loved my short, sassy looks, I am ready to commit to long hair and natural hair. I hope to BC ( the relaxed ends) for my that birthday.

I am about 6 weeks post. My hair is 3 inches long about all around except nape( 1 inch because of how my hair is cut). I have about maybe 1/2 inch or so of new growth. 

My regi: wash every three to four days with hair sectioned. Alternating moisturizing ( optimum or creme of nature green) and diluted clarifying shampoo (VO5 kiwi lime). 

DC with Lekair cholesterol with aloe mixed with EVOO- apply it like a relaxer and put mixture directly on scalp. Since pregnant my scalp is really dry. Put on plastic cap for 30 min. Once or twice a month I will do the same DC but with UBH conditioner as a mild protein and sit under hooded dryer. I Rinse with warm & final rinse w: cold water. 

Towel wrap hair for about 5 min while I dress. Apply Infusium 23 for damage hair as leave in and Bantu knot and each section. Once all knotted spray African Royale braid spray or UBH dew.

Let air dry until roots are dry but ends still damp. Them I flat twist hair into 5 rows. I leave my hair like that since I am home on bed rest. When I have to go out, I wear a twist out with head band after applying UBH creme conditioner to hairline and nape for smoothing and moisture.

Then at night with a little oil and water on my hands I twist back up into the 5 flat twist and spray.

This will be my style and regimen for at least the next 6-12 months. I hope to progress to curl formers and Bantu knot sets/outs once my hair gets longer.

I am excited 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cruzankink

@ Shinka 

Welcome!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Just a vent and a cautionary tale.

I knew better than to BC before I got to a comfortable length but I did it anyway and I'm in a hate-hate relationship with my hair right now.

I've never had hair this short before and it sucks, gargles and swallows.   BC'ing was a liberating experience until I put the scissors down and had to actually try to style my hair.  

FYI - last time I transitioned until I had enough hair to pull into a puff, so I had a go to style from jump.  This time I cut a few inches short of being able to do a puff, so unless I do twists which have a tendency to stand up on my head, I'm a--ed out style wise.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Crackers Phinn said:


> Just a vent and a cautionary tale.
> 
> I knew better than to BC before I got to a comfortable length but I did it anyway and I'm in a hate-hate relationship with my hair right now.
> 
> I've never had hair this short before and it sucks, gargles and swallows.   BC'ing was a liberating experience until I put the scissors down and had to actually try to style my hair.
> 
> FYI - last time I transitioned until I had enough hair to pull into a puff, so I had a go to style from jump.  This time I cut a few inches short of being able to do a puff, so unless I do twists which have a tendency to stand up on my head, I'm a--ed out style wise.



You can always wig it, weave it or twist it! No worries, love! You have options.


----------



## AltheaGarden

Crackers Phinn said:


> Just a vent and a cautionary tale.
> 
> I knew better than to BC before I got to a comfortable length but I did it anyway and I'm in a hate-hate relationship with my hair right now.
> 
> I've never had hair this short before and it sucks, gargles and swallows.   BC'ing was a liberating experience until I put the scissors down and had to actually try to style my hair.
> 
> FYI - last time I transitioned until I had enough hair to pull into a puff, so I had a go to style from jump.  This time I cut a few inches short of being able to do a puff, so unless I do twists which have a tendency to stand up on my head, I'm a--ed out style wise.



I know how you feel. I just did my final BC'd the end of last month after a year transition and though I love my hair now, it's so dang short I'm having a hard time finding a style other than my usual afro (don't get me wrong, I love my afro. I look just like my mom circa 1970s. I just want more options). My hair has been long the majority of my life so this past year has definitely been tricky. I try to look at this opportunity to get creative, enjoy the simplicity of my hair at this current length and see myself in a different life. Don't be frustrated! Hopefully that made sense because I'm starting to ramble now. Also, at this point, I look ridiculous with twists


----------



## CandiceC

AltheaGarden said:


> I know how you feel. I just did my final BC'd the end of last month after a year transition and though I love my hair now, it's so dang short I'm having a hard time finding a style other than my usual afro (don't get me wrong, I love my afro. I look just like my mom circa 1970s. I just want more options). My hair has been long the majority of my life so this past year has definitely been tricky. I try to look at this opportunity to get creative, enjoy the simplicity of my hair at this current length and see myself in a different life. Don't be frustrated! Hopefully that made sense because I'm starting to ramble now. Also, at this point, I look ridiculous with twists


 
How long was your hair after the year of transitioning?


----------



## carameldimples

Crackers Phinn said:


> Just a vent and a cautionary tale.
> 
> I knew better than to BC before I got to a comfortable length but I did it anyway and I'm in a hate-hate relationship with my hair right now.
> 
> I've never had hair this short before and it sucks, gargles and swallows.   BC'ing was a liberating experience until I put the scissors down and had to actually try to style my hair.
> 
> FYI - last time I transitioned until I had enough hair to pull into a puff, so I had a go to style from jump.  This time I cut a few inches short of being able to do a puff, so unless I do twists which have a tendency to stand up on my head, I'm a--ed out style wise.




I am sooo feeling you right now on this.  I chopped after about a 16 month transition and yea I'm in a like-hate relationship.  This length is just so funny looking.  I tried to do a twist out and I swear I looked like Florida Evans but I need to lose weight too so that's not helping.  I was feeling brave and bold, I just chopped last Friday and wore my hair out on Sunday in an afro which I liked.  But I washed and twisted it up for a twist out and I HATED IT!!!!!!  I through my wig on and was late to work.  I am tired of this dang on wig, but I hate the length of my hair at the same time!  I have never worn wigs and weaves prior to transitioning and although they look nice, I have never been a fan...oh well at least someone can relate!


----------



## Shinka

Crackers Phinn

Maybe you can dry twist stretched or blow dried hair. Then you can band, braid or flattwist them nightly ( this keeps the twist from shrinking) for a more tame and uniformed look.

I recently watched on Youtube a woman adding on kinky Afro hair to her short sistalocs for length. She added the hair in the middle of the loc instead of the root. May be an option to add weight and length to your hair. ( could do this with mini braid or possible mini twist).

I understand your frustration, it was usually length and limited styling options that caused me to throw in the towel on each one of my natural attempts.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AltheaGarden

CandiceC said:


> How long was your hair after the year of transitioning?



My hair in the back touches the top of my shoulders, my hair at the same level my ears stretches down to the bottom of my neck, and so on. When stretched my hair appears to be the same length, meaning that I have several layers. I have a lot of shrinkage. I hope that makes sense


----------



## Godyssey

Crackers Phinn said:


> Just a vent and a cautionary tale.
> 
> I knew better than to BC before I got to a comfortable length but I did it anyway and I'm in a hate-hate relationship with my hair right now.
> 
> I've never had hair this short before and it sucks, gargles and swallows. *BC'ing was a liberating experience until I put the scissors down and had to actually try to style my hair. *
> 
> FYI - last time I transitioned until I had enough hair to pull into a puff, so I had a go to style from jump. This time I cut a few inches short of being able to do a puff, so unless I do twists which have a tendency to stand up on my head, I'm a--ed out style wise.


 
Thanks for the words of caution.  I was pondering doing a BC before I came to the same realization as you.  I'm sure it feels great at first, but I need to be at a good length before I do so.  

Your story also teaches me that I also need to be very careful and take care of the more fragile, relaxed, hair on my head for as long as I can.  Otherwise, I'll end up in the same boat, having to BC before I'm actually ready.


----------



## Shinka

*I think I need to leave out the heavier proteins while transitioning? How often do you use them???*

My conclusion is based on:

About 1 weeks ago, I did an apogee 2 step treatment and followed with balancing moisturizer( lot of long strands on shirt and sink but there were no bulbs do I concluded it was breakage at demarcation) . Since then I've been doing flat twist outs. Following last shampoo, I used Optimum revitalizing DC with olive oil on scalp with optimum revitalizing  conditioner on strands and my hair loved it (left on for about 30 min w a cap).

 I am guessing the SC and sealing the moisture ( Infusium 23 and braid spray). My new growth was straight after Bantu knotting to air dry. But during twist outs my damaged over processed/colored treated ends we're crunchy ( last 1/2-3/4 inch). It tangled too 

Last night, inspired by the DC relaxer method, and to try to get ends moisturizers. I mixed Lekair cholesterol, honey, olive oil and UBH conditioner to dry hair and slept with cap (6 hours). My hair felt strong and loose but no moisturized during rinse so I shampooed with creme of nature and towel press. Detangled with Infusium 23 and braid spray, sealed ends with Vaseline  then Bantu knot. I didn't like how my hair felt. It felt strong but not supple. I think the UBH protein is too heavy or I should had followed with an instant conditioner for slip.

My roots were easy to detangle and the relaxed ends. I am waiting for it to  airdry so I can flat twist. I may add a creme moisturizer to help counter act the hardness of the protein while retwisting :/ I will do just a moisturizing DC on Thursday or Friday.

I think my natural roots hate protein. Times I was fully natural it flourished just using Lekair, so I may not need the UBH but once every 4-6 ( or 8?) weeks to help strengthen the relaxer ends and prevent them from thinning out too soon.

Apologies for long post...any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion

I'm currently 21 weeks post relaxer.  I don't think I'm going to do a big chop.  I will probably just keep my roots stretched and be a gradual trimmer.  I'm only comfortable with "at least" shoulder length hair, so no chopping anytime soon.  I'm protective styling so transitioning has been super easy.  Currently in a sew-in which I'm not exactly enjoying--its so boring.


----------



## Dayjoy

WOW!  I'm finding out I have two sets of hair on my head.  From the front and sides I can barely tell that I'm almost 14 weeks post, but from the crown on down--BA-BY!  I'm going to need to be extremely careful with that part.  It has been 30 years and I have NO recollection of my natural hair and even if I did, it very well could have changed in three decades.  This is an ADVENTURE!


----------



## NJoy

Crackers Phinn said:


> Just a vent and a cautionary tale.
> 
> I knew better than to BC before I got to a comfortable length but I did it anyway and I'm in a hate-hate relationship with my hair right now.
> 
> I've never had hair this short before and it sucks, gargles and swallows. *BC'ing was a liberating experience until I put the scissors down and had to actually try to style my hair*.
> 
> FYI - last time I transitioned until I had enough hair to pull into a puff, so I had a go to style from jump. This time I cut a few inches short of being able to do a puff, so unless I do twists which have a tendency to stand up on my head, I'm a--ed out style wise.


 
 Girl, the bolded had me terrified.  


BTW, 47 wks post texlax today.


----------



## A856

carameldimples said:


> I am sooo feeling you right now on this. I chopped after about a 16 month transition and yea I'm in a like-hate relationship. This length is just so funny looking. I tried to do a twist out and I swear I looked like Florida Evans but I need to lose weight too so that's not helping. I was feeling brave and bold, I just chopped last Friday and wore my hair out on Sunday in an afro which I liked. But I washed and twisted it up for a twist out and I HATED IT!!!!!! I through my wig on and was late to work. I am tired of this dang on wig, but I hate the length of my hair at the same time! I have never worn wigs and weaves prior to transitioning and although they look nice, I have never been a fan...oh well at least someone can relate!


All of this is my fear!!! 



AltheaGarden said:


> My hair in the back touches the top of my shoulders, my hair at the same level my ears stretches down to the bottom of my neck, and so on. When stretched my hair appears to be the same length, meaning that I have several layers. I have a lot of shrinkage. I hope that makes sense


You pretty much described my hair textures...the front is between 3c-4a and the back is like 4c almost carpet like. 

I wonder how much longer do I need to grow my hair out until I see my overall hair texture?? Will it all be one texture or mixed??
When I think about it forever being 2-3 textures "naturally" I get the thought to relax.....decisions, decisions.

I'm approx 59wks post.....


----------



## Shinka

Whatever I did the other day turned out well. My hair is very soft and my ends feel like butter. Yah for heavy sealing and the DC relaxer method.

I had virtually no shedding when I unraveled my twist. I just flat twisted it back up by dampening my fingers for bed & only saw about a long strand or two.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AltheaGarden

A856 said:


> All of this is my fear!!!
> 
> 
> You pretty much described my hair textures...the front is between 3c-4a and the back is like 4c almost carpet like.
> 
> I wonder how much longer do I need to grow my hair out until I see my overall hair texture?? Will it all be one texture or mixed??
> When I think about it forever being 2-3 textures "naturally" I get the thought to relax.....decisions, decisions.
> 
> I'm approx 59wks post.....



Yeah I have at least three textures going on, which for the most part I don't mind, it's just annoying when the hair in the back shrinks more than the top and I have to reshape my fro. If I don't it'll get this kind of off boxy shape instead of being more round. The top of my head is 3something, the curls are a little larger and clump together well. Then towards the middle I'm probably 4a/b, then in at the temples I have little curl definition. Then the back of my head is really random and I have 4a/b/probably c. My curl pattern looks more uniform up to three days after washing.
Hm, we're about the same weeks post except I already BC'd a few weeks ago.   If you can see a difference between the texture being 59 weeks post, then you should have a good idea of what your hair will look like after BCing (in terms of texture, not length, of course). Before I cut my hair I could definitely see the difference in textures, which is one of the reasons I went ahead and made the cut.
Personally, I like having more than one texture. I think it looks cool (this outlook didn't happen overnight) and it doesn't take any extra time to care for the back of my head than at the top. Are you just worried about style options or more concerned with aesthetics? It seems as if multiple textures on one head are pretty common.


----------



## WriterGirl

Ladies, this humidity is wrecking HAVOC on my hair. My little bun just poofed up something major. 

I can't wait to get my braids so I can just give myself a break for a couple of months. I don't know if I can hold on until January 2013. 

I almost snipped my thin ends off last night but then I thought about what Crackers Phinn said about BCing before being a comfortable length and I put the scissors down with a quickness.

At least with my current length (about APL), I can put my hair up on a bun (humid-swole and all) and it's out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Dayjoy

So today marks 14 weeks post.  I went for my monthly salon visit and my hair stylist doesn't think I have two different textures on my head.  She thinks it grows faster in back and doesn't get as much love as the front.  I'd like to believe that, but I don't think so.   I got a "deep condition" (which was something I have RIGHT HERE at home, but that's OK) and a trim.  She never cuts too much and it's nice having someone else do this hair sometimes.  I'll leave it down for a few days and then it's back to bunning, especially since we're getting premature spring here. 

Oh yeah, I MUST make sure to thoroughly detangle my hair before my next appointment.  I don't have 100% confidence in her new assistant.


----------



## LadyChe

I'm at 21 months post and the warm weather is begging me to cut these last give inches off... 

But I still have no idea what I'm going to do when I cut it. Still don't think it's cute. Le sigh.


----------



## ojemba

6 months post relaxer today..


----------



## LivingDoll

On the 20th, I'll be 10 months post. YAY! 

Things are going good. I've been making it through with rod sets and heat styling. 

I absolutely adore my curls (when I started transitioning, my hair was cut in a short do, so the back is mostly natural already). When I poo, I am still amazed at the coils and curls going on back there. 

The crown and front of my hair has about 2-3 inches of relaxed ends that I'm still holding on to. The natural hair looks mostly bushy, not curly like the back. I wonder if the rest of it will look like the back does when I cut off the relaxed ends?


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I haven't checked in here for a while  but that's because I don't have anything to add. I've been braided up since January 14th and I'm thinking about taking my braids down the first week of April or after finals in May.

Part of me is excited to take the braids out in April, but the other part is not looking forward to dealing with 2 yrs post, practically natural hair in rainy New England. And having to deal with classes and finals etc. I would LOVE to just cut my hair but I don't think I'm ready. I've never worn my hair short and natural. 

On a happier note, I BC'ed the back in January after a HUGE setback and it's scraping APL


----------



## A856

AltheaGarden said:


> Yeah I have at least three textures going on, which for the most part I don't mind, it's just annoying when the hair in the back shrinks more than the top and I have to reshape my fro. If I don't it'll get this kind of off boxy shape instead of being more round. The top of my head is 3something, the curls are a little larger and clump together well. Then towards the middle I'm probably 4a/b, then in at the temples I have little curl definition. Then the back of my head is really random and I have 4a/b/probably c. My curl pattern looks more uniform up to three days after washing.
> Hm, we're about the same weeks post except I already BC'd a few weeks ago. If you can see a difference between the texture being 59 weeks post, then you should have a good idea of what your hair will look like after BCing (in terms of texture, not length, of course). Before I cut my hair I could definitely see the difference in textures, which is one of the reasons I went ahead and made the cut.
> Personally, I like having more than one texture. I think it looks cool (this outlook didn't happen overnight) and it doesn't take any extra time to care for the back of my head than at the top. _Are you just worried about style options or more concerned with aesthetics?_ It seems as if multiple textures on one head are pretty common.


 

YES!!!!! I've never had short hair before. I feel like I can hide behind my hair with a ponytail or bun (if all else fails) but if it's too short, I won't know what to do on bd hair days. I don't wear scarfs out, never wore a wig and I can't do hats  

BUT on the flip side of this, when I do my hair every morning (putting it in a ponytail of course ) I can see the natural curls then about 2-3inches of straight hair. I say to myself just go on and cut them off, let's just rock short hair for a while and give the ponytails a break, by the time you get tired of the short hair, hopefully my hair will be long enough to put it back in a ponytail...


----------



## NJoy

Checking in. I'm 47 wks post texlax. I've been saying that I have 5 inches of bonelaxed ends but couldn't tell the difference between my natural and texlaxed hair. Um...I'm pretty sure I can tell now. 

I cut 2 inches of scraggly bonelaxed ends already. Judging my hair today, it looks like I have 8 more inches to cut. That said, looks like I'll be transitioning for at least another year, depending on how my ends hold up. Then again, who knows. I may just go ahead and BC at the end of the year just to be done with it.


----------



## Godyssey

I thought I made 6 months post on the 7th but I'm not. I went through my hair notes and saw that there was a relaxer in Oct. that I hadn't taken into account. I won't be 6 months post until the end of this month. 

I was really wanting to relax today but was able to talk myself off of the ledge. I had to remind myself of why I wanted to go natural in the first place. 

Maybe a thread where we list all of the benefits of going natural, would be useful for us to have in case any of us have a "I no longer want to go natural" emergency, lol.


----------



## Cruzankink

Today I make 22 weeks post (5 1/2 months). I would have never thought I'd make it this far. I am definately hanging in there. Keep on the good fight ladies!


----------



## AltheaGarden

A856 said:


> YES!!!!! I've never had short hair before. I feel like I can hide behind my hair with a ponytail or bun (if all else fails) but if it's too short, I won't know what to do on bd hair days. I don't wear scarfs out, never wore a wig and I can't do hats
> 
> BUT on the flip side of this, when I do my hair every morning (putting it in a ponytail of course ) I can see the natural curls then about 2-3inches of straight hair. I say to myself just go on and cut them off, let's just rock short hair for a while and give the ponytails a break, by the time you get tired of the short hair, hopefully my hair will be long enough to put it back in a ponytail...



Okay I see. I would suggest waiting because since you are concerned about length/styling options. I myself couldn't wait any longer. My processed ends were too thin and my hair kept knotting where the processed hair met the virgin hair, it was pissing me off. However as soon as I cut it off, I panicked because I could now longer pull by non-stretched hair back into a ponytail. It took about a week for me to be comfortable. 
So yeah, you should wait if you feel that would be best. Maybe try some texture blending styles?


----------



## WriterGirl

Dang, ya'll. I co-washed my hair this evening and ONCE again I thought about BCing. Then, I stopped myself. 

I don't know, my natural hair is about collar bone length, but it shrinks up to 50% so I don't think I could wear it in a wet puff yet -- I'm gonna give it until May before I pick up the scissors again. 

Sigh....I have to be really strong in the next few months. I sincerely don't think I'm going to make it to January 2013.


----------



## NYDee

6 months post today. Yay!


----------



## BlkMane

Transitioning AGAIN. I tend to go back and forth. Was natural for about six years, then went back to mild relaxer for several years, now I'm sick of the relaxer again.

Had my last relaxer in October. Have about 3 inches of new growth, however my hair was cut in December by a scissor-happy stylist, (I asked for a TRIM to my all-one-length above shoulders Bob and got a shorter-in-back, wedged Bob that I can't even pull back into a ponytail.)

So now, I can't really do much but wear it straight, because if I try to wear it curly, it doesn't fall right in the back. 

Therefore, as per my thread regarding Nunaat Keratin, I am about to do the BKT to make it easier to manage the two textures until I can at least gather my hair into a little ponytail.

Might be doing the Keratin later today once I get some sleep...I'm up real late tonight. Insomnia. 

Wish me luck. I'll post my results.


----------



## Godyssey

WriterGirl said:


> Dang, ya'll. I co-washed my hair this evening and ONCE again I thought about BCing. Then, I stopped myself.
> 
> I don't know, my natural hair is about collar bone length, but it shrinks up to 50% so I don't think I could wear it in a wet puff yet -- I'm gonna give it until May before I pick up the scissors again.
> 
> Sigh....I have to be really strong in the next few months. I sincerely don't think I'm going to make it to January 2013.


 
That's a lot of natural hair.  How much relaxed hair do you still have?  Is your hair extremely hard to manage with that much new growth?


----------



## WriterGirl

Godyssey I have about 5-6 inches natural and 8-9 inches relaxed. Believe me it more psychological than anything.  

The relaxed ends are more of security blanket more than anything.


----------



## Godyssey

^^^You're doing good!  I only have a few inches of natural and I'm already struggling, lol.


----------



## LadyChe

WriterGirl said:
			
		

> Godyssey I have about 5-6 inches natural and 8-9 inches relaxed. Believe me it more psychological than anything.
> 
> The relaxed ends are more of security blanket more than anything.



This was me too! Of course, the weather was just too beautiful this weekend and I chopped. 

I loved it day one. Day two - I have no idea what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Solitude

I'm six and a half months post-relaxer. I have no idea when i will cut my hair. it has never been short before, but my relaxed ends are dry and breaking some.


----------



## curlcomplexity

This week marks 6 months post for me.  I'm currently wearing a weave, but I'm itching to remove it...I miss my hair.  I think I may go ahead and give myself a mini chop soon.  I'll probably go from MBL to APL


----------



## havilland

i am in a quandry.  i need to transition to save my hair, etc.  make it stronger.  my ends are weak and i feel relaxing is the culprit.  but i don't want to transition.  i won't want to deal with two textures.  i don't want to chop my hair off.

just venting.....

my name is hav and i'm 35 weeks post. LOL


----------



## ChristmasCarol

havilland said:


> i am in a quandry.  i need to transition to save my hair, etc.  make it stronger.  my ends are weak and i feel relaxing is the culprit.  but i don't want to transition.  i won't want to deal with two textures.  i don't want to chop my hair off.
> 
> just venting.....
> 
> my name is hav and i'm 35 weeks post. LOL



havilland

Congrats on making it 35 weeks! 

You know what that means? 

You CAN deal with 2 textures - you're doin' that thang RIGHT NOW


----------



## lomaxee

I haven't posted here in a such a long time. I am 8 months post relaxer on Friday! Yippie! 

Things have been going okay. I have been doing 2 strand twists most of the time. I have been wearing buns too but they make me feel dumpy and I hate it. 

This humidity and excess sweating though? That's for the birds!


----------



## Rae81

I am 8 months post and need some new hairstyles because I'm getting tired of braid outs and I don't want to straighten it because its warm and I have been exercising. Any ideas

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Godyssey

Rae81 I'm almost 6 months post and bought a phony pony.  I can keep my hair in a bun and put the ponytail over it.  Works for me.


----------



## havilland

sipp100 said:


> @havilland
> 
> Congrats on making it 35 weeks!
> 
> You know what that means?
> 
> You CAN deal with 2 textures - you're doin' that thang RIGHT NOW


 
sipp100, thank you for this.  i decided to go natural today.  your words were the push i needed.  i will never forget that. 

my name is havilland.....i'm 36 weeks post and as of today, i am officially going natural.


----------



## daviine

Hey everyone!  I introduced myself over on the main board and just wanted to pop in to say hello.  I haven;'t been an active member for a long time but reading this thread made me decide to pay my subscription fee and participate.  I told myself I wasn't going to post until I finished reading this thread but I'm only on page 53!

Anyway, today I am 19 weeks post relaxer and struggling somewhat.  At first, transitioning seemed easy, but somewhere along the way I got lost.  I started buying all these products (once a PJ...lol) and they don't seem to be working for me.  This week my hair was super dry so I experienced crazy breakage!!! 

I've bought products designed for naturals or natural ingredients at the health food store but they don't seem to work well for me.  So, I'm just going to finish using up my products that have cones or whatever other no-nos, and try the "natural" products again in a few weeks or months.  

I don't know when I will  BC but I figure hanging out here will help me to transition as long as I can.  I've never really had short hair so I'm not really wanting to BC (except when I look at those relaxed ends).  The shortest my hair has ever been was like chin length and I hated it so I can't imagine loving hair shorter than that.  

Thanks for letting me ramble.  Looking forward to transitioning with you!


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> Hey everyone!  I introduced myself over on the main board and just wanted to pop in to say hello.  I haven;'t been an active member for a long time but reading this thread made me decide to pay my subscription fee and participate.  I told myself I wasn't going to post until I finished reading this thread but I'm only on page 53!
> 
> Anyway, today I am 19 weeks post relaxer and struggling somewhat.  At first, transitioning seemed easy, but somewhere along the way I got lost.  I started buying all these products (once a PJ...lol) and they don't seem to be working for me.  This week my hair was super dry so I experienced crazy breakage!!!
> 
> I've bought products designed for naturals or natural ingredients at the health food store but they don't seem to work well for me.  So, I'm just going to finish using up my products that have cones or whatever other no-nos, and try the "natural" products again in a few weeks or months.
> 
> I don't know when I will  BC but I figure hanging out here will help me to transition as long as I can.  I've never really had short hair so I'm not really wanting to BC (except when I look at those relaxed ends).  The shortest my hair has ever been was like chin length and I hated it so I can't imagine loving hair shorter than that.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.  Looking forward to transitioning with you!



Welcome back, daviine. 

I remember you.


----------



## Gemini350z

I am about 7 months post...I am really having a hard time.  I have been wearing a weave for about 90% of the time.  I dont know what to do when I take this out on Monday.  I am struggling with the two textures.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

havilland said:


> sipp100, thank you for this. i decided to go natural today. your words were the push i needed. i will never forget that.
> 
> my name is havilland.....i'm 36 weeks post and as of today, i am officially going natural.


 
Aww, you're welcome, @havilland

I lurk on quite a few hair forums, but LHCF is tops when it comes to long term (18 months+) transitioning. You'll find all the info and support you'll need right here! I should know.....I've been transitioning for the whole 3 years I've been a member 

Do you know how you plan to style your hair the next few months?


----------



## A856

My co-worker BC and it looks sooooo cute on her. I gave me hope that I too can BC and maybe even look cute too!

Just a thought tho' I'm not BC'ing this weekend.....


----------



## WriterGirl

A856 You and me are >>>here<<<.


----------



## A856

WriterGirl; LOL! Girl I had to catch myself, I wanted to touch her hair. Her curls were so curly and soft looking. 
I started to ask her what products she uses, but the meeting was getting ready to start  I think I might still ask her at a different time


----------



## shermeezy

Gemini350z

Hang in there! You're currently in the toughest part of your transition. I had lots of frustration and doubt when I got to 6 months post. I had to start thinking differently about my hair at that point and not care as much about the relaxed ends. My first mini chop at 9 months post was the hardest. I went from MBL to chin length. Things got so much easier once I did that first mini chop. There was a drastic reduction in the amount of time it took for me to detangle and style my hair. My hair has grown so much since that first chop. I have 1-2 inches of relaxed hair left which I will be removing in the next few weeks on my anniversary date (24 months post relaxer in April!!!). 

Don't be too hard on yourself. It takes a lot of time to deal with 2 textures. Stick with simple styles for now. Buns are your friend.  Make sure you're detangling in the shower with tons of conditioner.

Good Luck!!




Gemini350z said:


> I am about 7 months post...I am really having a hard time. I have been wearing a weave for about 90% of the time. I dont know what to do when I take this out on Monday. I am struggling with the two textures.


----------



## Anonymous1

I wiLL BE 9 months post on the 29th. I can't believe I made it this far.


----------



## Godyssey

shermaine_08 said:


> I had to start thinking differently about my hair at that point *and not care as much about the relaxed ends. *


 
That was me.  I realized that I would eventually be cutting off my relaxed ends so I was manhandling them.  Now I realize that if I want to put off the BC for as long as I can, I have to treat my ends more gently.


----------



## havilland

sipp100 said:


> Aww, you're welcome, @havilland
> 
> I lurk on quite a few hair forums, but LHCF is tops when it comes to long term (18 months+) transitioning. You'll find all the info and support you'll need right here! I should know.....I've been transitioning for the whole 3 years I've been a member
> 
> Do you know how you plan to style your hair the next few months?



I plan to co wash and wear my mop top ponytail, buns and half wigs when I have a bad hair day....... Deep condish these ends once or twice a week because I don't plan to cut my hair. Just trim as needed.

Since I texlax and long term stretch anyways.....I might as well go for it. As you pointed out, I deal with two textures most of the time anyways.  textures don't LOOK much different.(they feel and act different)   So I'm just gonna stop touching it up and see what happens.


----------



## havilland

GEMINI35oz here is some info I copied in 2010 that helped me. The original poster was on kiss. I forget her name.  I don't use all the tips but this helped me alot. I used to stretch 10-12 months. These   Stretching rules can be applied to transitioning as well. The point is to deal with the two textures successfully.  I never had any breakage the entire 5 years I have been doing long stretches. (if the original poster of this is here, thank u! And please take credit for this!)  

STRETCHING RULES--
I decided to repost this (originally in my blog and 6 month stretching group) in the "Stretchers Help Discussion" forum because I see a lot of ladies here are still having difficulties stretching. I feel for them because I have been in their shoes. Just wanted to tell what I've learned in hopes of helping at least one person. HHJ!
*
The first time I did this 6th month stretch thing I struggled after I hit that 4th month ( note: I'm a 4A hair type) mark so I promised myself I would get to the bottom of my issues once and for all this time around.
My number one problem was itchiness. Yes, my scalp is sensitive to my own natural hair. This does not go away until I have a significant amount of new growth. I knew this was coming so I went before hand and purchased a bottle of peppermint oil.
So rule #1: Calm the itch with oil, not fingernails! Mix ten drops of peppermint oil with a favorite hair oil (mine is coconut) for itches! Best applied after hair has been freshly shampooed. Cools the scalp like nobody's business!!!
My second issue is combing out two different textures of hair after a good shampoo. Or at least the first time around it was too textures. Now that I am transitioning to texlaxed it's 3 textures. You know the deal. Dryness. Breakage from the slightest pull of the comb. Tangling. So here is how I deal with that.
Rule #2: Deep condition on dry hair. That's right. Get a big tub of the thickest, most moisturizing, deep conditioner you can find. Apply to dry hair. Cover with plastic cap (or plastic wrap. I do both), let sit 45 mins. or sit under the dryer for 15 mins.THEN shampoo out. That's right. Shampoo after.
Rule #3: Scrub that scalp, not the hair. On days that I don't deep condition, I put hair in braids, get in the shower and shampoo focusing only on the scalp. Rinse. Unbraid each braid & apply conditioner to the hair, one by one. Then...
Rule #4: Comb hair out UNDER the running water. Then ponytail, & braid UNDER the running water. Can't say this enough because every time I skip this step I'm in a world of trouble. I ALWAYS have to use the force of the water running thru my hair to aide me in combing it out.
Rule #5: Must have a good leave-in conditioner. It's a small rule for me but helps. I apply plain old VO5 conditioner to my braids and let air dry 75%.
Rule #6: Conditioner is your bff! Now this is a new rule! After reaching 4 months post I switch out my VO5 conditioner for a much, MUCH thicker one for my new growth. When my hair is 75% dry apply a thick MOISTURIZING (not protein) conditioner to the new growth and seal with a favorite oil.
THATS RIGHT! I LEAVE CONDITIONER IN MY HAIR! Let me explain. Now I do this 2 ways:
6a) I use a quarter size amount of Motions on each section of hair, working it in good before detangling a second time with a wide tooth comb. I seal with oil, then comb thu with a fine tooth comb (Not too fine. If I feel it tugging on my hair the comb is too fine) to loosen the natural wave pattern.
6b) I mix Shea Butter with a thick deep conditioner (About 4 tbsp. Shea to 8 tbsp. deep conditioner. A tsp of honey for preservative, & a tsp of my favorite oils). Apply that (do my combing method: see 6a) and keep it moving.
*Special 6c note for natural folks, folks going natural, or people with kids that have natural hair*: I have found that applying deep conditioner (not too heavily) after you shampoo, sitting under a dryer (or letting it sit 45 mins.) then styling your hair WITH the conditioner STILL in the hair can be very helpful. Just seal with oil. This helps comb thru courser hair textures with ease.

NOTE: I only apply this thick conditioner to the new growth. See rule number 7 for the rest!

Rule #7: Low manipulation is the key to happiness. I have developed this thing for putting my hair in 2 donut buns and leaving it there until my next wash. I place my hair in two ponytails after doing rules 1-5. I apply VO5 conditioner. Comb thru with a wide tooth combs (starting at the ends and working my way up).
Then I seal with oil. My favorite oil mixture for my ends is 60% Coconut oil, 30% Jojoba oil, 10% Castor oil. I have fine hair strands so this works for me. *Someone with thicker hair I'd recommend reducing the Coconut oil and upping the Jojoba and Castor oil percentage significantly*.
I comb the hair with a finer toothed comb, then twist it round into a donut bun, laying the ends flat against my hair and pinning the bulk of the hair over them. I ALWAYS do this when my hair is damp. If the hair dries too quickly I mist it again. With the slightly damp ( NOT WET) and in a bun the moisture stays locked in for a day or two.
Rule #8: Keep those edges looking tight. If my edges feels a little dry by the time I finish then I mist them again, then apply a satin scarf. I tell you, 20 mins. in a satin scarf is all I need to have a nice sleek look. Of course I scarf overnight too.
Rule #9: Right amount of protein to balance all that moisture! Protein treatment every 4-6 weeks. I can get moisture overload a bit due to my fine hair strands. It also helps strengthen that line of demarcation. I often follow a protein treatment with a moisturizing one.
Rule #10: Have fun with your hair on the weekends but don't force it to do something it doesn't want to do. I have rollerset my hair (often a ponytail set do to new growth), and blew out the roots once in a while for a straight look but keeping a straight look can be drying when you have a lot of new growth. I never have my hair straight more than 4 days. Actually this rule should be called, "Moisture is more important than style." It is more important that my hair maintain the proper moisture balance, than maintain a straight look. This leads me to rule number 11.
Rule #11: Water is my friend, even in the winter time. I wash (or at least rinse with conditioner) my hair every 4 days in winter, and 3 days in summer. Why? This helps me maintain a proper moisture balance in my hair strands, and keeps my scalp happy. When I went from washing my hair every 7 days to every 3-4 days 50% of my issues went away. One very big one I had for years was dry flaky scalp. This went away after just 2 weeks of doing this. And yes I use a VERY moisturizing shampoo. I also rinse (not wash) from time to time with VO5 conditioner before I hit my 4th month post.
Those are my rules for stretching that chemical process. I hope this helps someone out there struggling because I sure wish I knew it last year. Heck, I wish I knew it ten years ago.
HHJ!


----------



## WriterGirl

havilland said:


> [B]Rule #2[/B]: Deep condition on dry hair. That's right. Get a big tub of the thickest, most moisturizing, deep conditioner you can find. Apply to dry hair. Cover with plastic cap (or plastic wrap. I do both), let sit 45 mins. or sit under the dryer for 15 mins.THEN shampoo out. That's right. Shampoo after.  [/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks [USER=43097]havilland. This rule right here has saved me during my transition.


----------



## havilland

WriterGirl said:


> Thanks @havilland. This rule right here has saved me during my transition.



yes!  i agree.  i copied that whole post to my phone and would refer to it like a manual whenever i hit a sticking block in my hair care.......that dry deep condition saved my life one night!  i read that entry, went to CVS.  bought a tub of bio infusion deep condish.  soaked my hair in it and lived to stretch another day


----------



## daviine

Hey CandiceC!  

I'm on page 73 now of this thread and I feel like I'm never going to catch up.  

I have one question that is puzzling me.  How are you guys "bunning"?  What do you mean by "bunning"?  Are you just putting your hair in a ponytail?  How is your hair not poofy?  Also, is it okay to brush back the new growth?  In the beginning I was doing this often but wasn't sure if it was a no-no or not.  Then I started doing braidouts but after experiencing the breakage I did this week, I have decided to first try to try to get myself into some type of routine.  

I need to make sure that I have found the correct combo of products to maximize moisture levels before I manipulate my hair everyday with  the braidouts. Until then, I'd like to learn more about bunning.  I did try to watch some videos but I'll take all the info I can get.  

So, if ponytails/ buns are indeed possible...please share with me your methods (or the posts/threads/tutorials that you found most helpful) for getting decent looking buns.  Thanks.  

I think I have type 4 hair if that matters.


----------



## havilland

For me-----to bun I put my hair in a pony tail soaking wet. Moisturize. Seal with oil or castor oil jelly And then I braid it up.  Then I twist it into a bun and clip it. When o have them I use fake ponytails........(in response to below)....



daviine said:


> Hey CandiceC!
> 
> I'm on page 73 now of this thread and I feel like I'm never going to catch up.
> 
> I have one question that is puzzling me.  How are you guys "bunning"?  What do you mean by "bunning"?  Are you just putting your hair in a ponytail?  How is your hair not poofy?  Also, is it okay to brush back the new growth?  In the beginning I was doing this often but wasn't sure if it was a no-no or not.  Then I started doing braidouts but after experiencing the breakage I did this week, I have decided to first try to try to get myself into some type of routine.
> 
> I need to make sure that I have found the correct combo of products to maximize moisture levels before I manipulate my hair everyday with  the braidouts. Until then, I'd like to learn more about bunning.  I did try to watch some videos but I'll take all the info I can get.
> 
> So, if ponytails/ buns are indeed possible...please share with me your methods (or the posts/threads/tutorials that you found most helpful) for getting decent looking buns.  Thanks.
> 
> I think I have type 4 hair if that matters.


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> Hey CandiceC!
> 
> I'm on page 73 now of this thread and I feel like I'm never going to catch up.
> 
> I have one question that is puzzling me.  How are you guys "bunning"?  What do you mean by "bunning"?  Are you just putting your hair in a ponytail?  How is your hair not poofy?  Also, is it okay to brush back the new growth?  In the beginning I was doing this often but wasn't sure if it was a no-no or not.  Then I started doing braidouts but after experiencing the breakage I did this week, I have decided to first try to try to get myself into some type of routine.
> 
> I need to make sure that I have found the correct combo of products to maximize moisture levels before I manipulate my hair everyday with  the braidouts. Until then, I'd like to learn more about bunning.  I did try to watch some videos but I'll take all the info I can get.
> 
> So, if ponytails/ buns are indeed possible...please share with me your methods (or the posts/threads/tutorials that you found most helpful) for getting decent looking buns.  Thanks.
> 
> I think I have type 4 hair if that matters.





havilland said:


> For me-----to bun I put my hair in a pony tail soaking wet. Moisturize. Seal with oil or castor oil jelly And then I braid it up.  Then I twist it into a bun and clip it. When o have them I use fake ponytails........(in response to below)....



I agree about wet bunning/ponytail. I did it last night for the first time in a loooong time and it worked so well. I washed and conditioned my hair and then used some coconut oil. I then applied Ecostyler gel to my hair (edges, top and sides). I brushed it back a bit with a medium soft brush and tied it down with a scarf. I figure it was okay to brush it since it's only occasionally. 

It worked well. My edges don't respond to the ecostyler gel until my hair is wet. 

After I took the scarf off I smoothed my hair with some more coconut oil. I haven't bunned my ponytail yet. It's just kinda chilling right now. Lol. I'm just glad I finally got my hair to lay down with this new growth. I hope it continues to work.


----------



## MaryJane3000

I have a sew in now and I'm thinking about getting a BKT treatment on my leave out. I dont want to continuously use heat on my leave out and damage the natural texture. But I'm weary of the chemicals. Has anyone done this before?

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for a really good flat iron?


----------



## Gemini350z

Thank you so much for this.!!!



havilland said:


> @GEMINI35oz here is some info I copied in 2010 that helped me. The original poster was on kiss. I forget her name.  I don't use all the tips but this helped me alot. I used to stretch 10-12 months. These   Stretching rules can be applied to transitioning as well. The point is to deal with the two textures successfully.  I never had any breakage the entire 5 years I have been doing long stretches. (if the original poster of this is here, thank u! And please take credit for this!)
> 
> STRETCHING RULES--
> I decided to repost this (originally in my blog and 6 month stretching group) in the "Stretchers Help Discussion" forum because I see a lot of ladies here are still having difficulties stretching. I feel for them because I have been in their shoes. Just wanted to tell what I've learned in hopes of helping at least one person. HHJ!
> *
> The first time I did this 6th month stretch thing I struggled after I hit that 4th month ( note: I'm a 4A hair type) mark so I promised myself I would get to the bottom of my issues once and for all this time around.
> My number one problem was itchiness. Yes, my scalp is sensitive to my own natural hair. This does not go away until I have a significant amount of new growth. I knew this was coming so I went before hand and purchased a bottle of peppermint oil.
> So rule #1: Calm the itch with oil, not fingernails! Mix ten drops of peppermint oil with a favorite hair oil (mine is coconut) for itches! Best applied after hair has been freshly shampooed. Cools the scalp like nobody's business!!!
> My second issue is combing out two different textures of hair after a good shampoo. Or at least the first time around it was too textures. Now that I am transitioning to texlaxed it's 3 textures. You know the deal. Dryness. Breakage from the slightest pull of the comb. Tangling. So here is how I deal with that.
> Rule #2: Deep condition on dry hair. That's right. Get a big tub of the thickest, most moisturizing, deep conditioner you can find. Apply to dry hair. Cover with plastic cap (or plastic wrap. I do both), let sit 45 mins. or sit under the dryer for 15 mins.THEN shampoo out. That's right. Shampoo after.
> Rule #3: Scrub that scalp, not the hair. On days that I don't deep condition, I put hair in braids, get in the shower and shampoo focusing only on the scalp. Rinse. Unbraid each braid & apply conditioner to the hair, one by one. Then...
> Rule #4: Comb hair out UNDER the running water. Then ponytail, & braid UNDER the running water. Can't say this enough because every time I skip this step I'm in a world of trouble. I ALWAYS have to use the force of the water running thru my hair to aide me in combing it out.
> Rule #5: Must have a good leave-in conditioner. It's a small rule for me but helps. I apply plain old VO5 conditioner to my braids and let air dry 75%.
> Rule #6: Conditioner is your bff! Now this is a new rule! After reaching 4 months post I switch out my VO5 conditioner for a much, MUCH thicker one for my new growth. When my hair is 75% dry apply a thick MOISTURIZING (not protein) conditioner to the new growth and seal with a favorite oil.
> THATS RIGHT! I LEAVE CONDITIONER IN MY HAIR! Let me explain. Now I do this 2 ways:
> 6a) I use a quarter size amount of Motions on each section of hair, working it in good before detangling a second time with a wide tooth comb. I seal with oil, then comb thu with a fine tooth comb (Not too fine. If I feel it tugging on my hair the comb is too fine) to loosen the natural wave pattern.
> 6b) I mix Shea Butter with a thick deep conditioner (About 4 tbsp. Shea to 8 tbsp. deep conditioner. A tsp of honey for preservative, & a tsp of my favorite oils). Apply that (do my combing method: see 6a) and keep it moving.
> *Special 6c note for natural folks, folks going natural, or people with kids that have natural hair*: I have found that applying deep conditioner (not too heavily) after you shampoo, sitting under a dryer (or letting it sit 45 mins.) then styling your hair WITH the conditioner STILL in the hair can be very helpful. Just seal with oil. This helps comb thru courser hair textures with ease.
> 
> NOTE: I only apply this thick conditioner to the new growth. See rule number 7 for the rest!
> 
> Rule #7: Low manipulation is the key to happiness. I have developed this thing for putting my hair in 2 donut buns and leaving it there until my next wash. I place my hair in two ponytails after doing rules 1-5. I apply VO5 conditioner. Comb thru with a wide tooth combs (starting at the ends and working my way up).
> Then I seal with oil. My favorite oil mixture for my ends is 60% Coconut oil, 30% Jojoba oil, 10% Castor oil. I have fine hair strands so this works for me. *Someone with thicker hair I'd recommend reducing the Coconut oil and upping the Jojoba and Castor oil percentage significantly*.
> I comb the hair with a finer toothed comb, then twist it round into a donut bun, laying the ends flat against my hair and pinning the bulk of the hair over them. I ALWAYS do this when my hair is damp. If the hair dries too quickly I mist it again. With the slightly damp ( NOT WET) and in a bun the moisture stays locked in for a day or two.
> Rule #8: Keep those edges looking tight. If my edges feels a little dry by the time I finish then I mist them again, then apply a satin scarf. I tell you, 20 mins. in a satin scarf is all I need to have a nice sleek look. Of course I scarf overnight too.
> Rule #9: Right amount of protein to balance all that moisture! Protein treatment every 4-6 weeks. I can get moisture overload a bit due to my fine hair strands. It also helps strengthen that line of demarcation. I often follow a protein treatment with a moisturizing one.
> Rule #10: Have fun with your hair on the weekends but don't force it to do something it doesn't want to do. I have rollerset my hair (often a ponytail set do to new growth), and blew out the roots once in a while for a straight look but keeping a straight look can be drying when you have a lot of new growth. I never have my hair straight more than 4 days. Actually this rule should be called, "Moisture is more important than style." It is more important that my hair maintain the proper moisture balance, than maintain a straight look. This leads me to rule number 11.
> Rule #11: Water is my friend, even in the winter time. I wash (or at least rinse with conditioner) my hair every 4 days in winter, and 3 days in summer. Why? This helps me maintain a proper moisture balance in my hair strands, and keeps my scalp happy. When I went from washing my hair every 7 days to every 3-4 days 50% of my issues went away. One very big one I had for years was dry flaky scalp. This went away after just 2 weeks of doing this. And yes I use a VERY moisturizing shampoo. I also rinse (not wash) from time to time with VO5 conditioner before I hit my 4th month post.
> Those are my rules for stretching that chemical process. I hope this helps someone out there struggling because I sure wish I knew it last year. Heck, I wish I knew it ten years ago.
> HHJ!


----------



## Meemee6223

I am back and forth during my transition. One week I feel like I'm making great progress, the next week my hair is so tangled I seriously consider chopping it all off! I have no intentions of relaxing but transitioning with hair as course as mine is difficult. 

I'm about 7 months post and I don't know what to do with my hair. I also noticed that all the relaxed hair on the crown of my head broke off! Yeah, well I guess I would have cut it off at some point anyway... 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Judwill07

Currently 81 weeks post. The hotter it gets outside the more I want to just cut the permed ends off. I cut the perm off a small section in the front and think I may be able to try some wash and goes. I've transitioned for so long and kinda feel a strang attachment to my permed ends. I still trim every couple of months, only on the full moons (I use the Morrocco method for hair trims). Since I've been doing this, my hair seems to be growing better/healthier. Will add pics later.

https://morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart


----------



## YaniraNaturally

103 weeks today! 

As for bunning, I typically stretch my hair first in braids and then take the braids out and bun.


----------



## daviine

SherylsTresses said:


> I've "discovered" since I have far more relaxed hair than natural, I must continue my relaxed hair regimen.    I've purchased soooo many natural hair products that Whole Foods should be sending me a thank you card.



I know this is old but this is exactly how I'm feeling.  It seems as though its not yet time to bust out the aloe vera juice and all the other stuff.  

I look forward to following your posts/progress up into the present.


----------



## WriterGirl

Meemee6223

Hang in there  I have coarse hair too. I know the feeling. My sides were the first to break off since I used to wrap my hair a lot. So it's a process for sure.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Meemee6223 said:


> I am back and forth during my transition. One week I feel like I'm making great progress, the next week my hair is so tangled I seriously consider chopping it all off! I have no intentions of relaxing but transitioning with hair as course as mine is difficult.
> 
> I'm about 7 months post and I don't know what to do with my hair. I also noticed that all the relaxed hair on the crown of my head broke off! Yeah, well I guess I would have cut it off at some point anyway...
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Hang in there! Breakage is inevitable, though, no matter what you do. Trim as you go so that it's not as shocking (the breakage). 

Also, expect the hair moodiness. Sometimes, my hair is a good girl and sometimes she's a nasty diva!


----------



## Gemini350z

Wow- You were spot on about the dc on dry hair, and then shampoo with the conditioner still in.  It was so moisturizing.  Also detangling while under water is the best!


----------



## Meemee6223

WriterGirl said:
			
		

> Meemee6223
> 
> Hang in there  I have coarse hair too. I know the feeling. My sides were the first to break off since I used to wrap my hair a lot. So it's a process for sure.



WriterGirl chrisanddonniesmommy

It means a lot to hear from others who are going through or have been through what I'm going through. People in my world don't understand!

So, my problem is washing my hair. I wish I could co wash because that makes my hair much more manageable but my scalp won't tolerate it. I have to shampoo or my scalp itches like crazy, even with all natural products! But, when I shampoo my hair gets extremely tangled, even when I wash in sections. I've tried mixing my shampoo and conditioner together, rinse, then condition. That doesn't help much, lol. I think I need a good moisturizing shampoo.  I just ordered another bottle of aohsr condish. I love it! Is the shampoo good? Any suggestions?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## shermeezy

Just wanted to post my updated transition pics. I can't believe I've made it this far so quickly. 

http://public.fotki.com/shaymer
_password in profile_


----------



## curlcomplexity

...I did a minichop this past weekend.  I chopped off 4 inches (I'll probably go to a salon and get more cut off soon).  I'm not sad that the hair is gone, however I have forgotten how THICK my hair actually is.  It's becoming very hard to manage the new growth and I'm having a really hard time getting it into a smooth bun.

I'm going to try my best to completely remove heat from my haircare routine and I have ordered a wig to help me on those days when I don't feel too comfortable.


----------



## RocStar

Meemee6223 said:


> WriterGirl chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> It means a lot to hear from others who are going through or have been through what I'm going through. People in my world don't understand!
> 
> So, my problem is washing my hair. I wish I could co wash because that makes my hair much more manageable but my scalp won't tolerate it. I have to shampoo or my scalp itches like crazy, even with all natural products! But, when I shampoo my hair gets extremely tangled, even when I wash in sections. I've tried mixing my shampoo and conditioner together, rinse, then condition. That doesn't help much, lol. I think I need a good moisturizing shampoo.  I just ordered another bottle of aohsr condish. I love it! Is the shampoo good? Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Have you tried a cleansing conditioner like Miss Jessies Cream De la Curl or Curlz Curling Cream Conditioner.  I really like these shampoos and find that they do cleanse my hair/scalp.


----------



## naturallygoldie

Nice progress ladies! Keep it going. The keys  to a great transition is patience and finding what works best for your hair.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 15 weeks post today. I'm wearing it in a bun.


----------



## A856

I need to wash my hair tonight, it's been almost 2wks (shame on me I know) I do this everytime, detangling is gonna be a beiotch, but I got creme of nature and ORS repl. pak to help me.....


----------



## WriterGirl

Meemee6223 said:


> WriterGirl  I think I need a good moisturizing shampoo.  I just ordered another bottle of aohsr condish. I love it! Is the shampoo good? Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Meemee6223 I love aohsr as well. Very good. I used Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo -- it doesn't have any sulfates in it and you can use it every week. It isn't all natural though.


----------



## Meemee6223

RocStar said:
			
		

> Have you tried a cleansing conditioner like Miss Jessies Cream De la Curl or Curlz Curling Cream Conditioner.  I really like these shampoos and find that they do cleanse my hair/scalp.



I just went to the miss jessie's website and there are a few interesting things I want to try. Has anyone tried the rapid recovery treatment? I think that would do wonders for my dd's hair (based on the description). She has waste length 3c/4a hair. 

I see they sell some of these products at target. I will definitely try them. Thanks RocStar

ETA: OMG, rapid recovery is $50!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## WriterGirl

Just looked at my siggy and realized it's 14 months. Checking in! 

I think I'm pretty much over wanting to BC. But then we'll see when wash day comes around again.

This is usually how I wear my hair. Up and away. Usually set in Curlformers. I posted the pic in the Curlformers challenge, but I'll post it here too:


----------



## havilland

RocStar said:


> Have you tried a cleansing conditioner like Miss Jessies Cream De la Curl or Curlz Curling Cream Conditioner.  I really like these shampoos and find that they do cleanse my hair/scalp.



my new favorite cleanser is V05 clarifying conditioner.  it's $1 and can be found anywhere.  it really gets the hair clean.  (it won't removes cones though, so you may need a stronger shampoo if you have lots of buildup)

also, i like Deva Curl Lo Poo...if you need more suds but still prefer something gentle, this is a good one.


----------



## CB1731

Checking in! I need to go back and read these posts because my hair needs some serious help. I'm tempted to chop ...so tempted to chop. It's a dry, ssk, split end mess.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Meemee6223 said:


> WriterGirl chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> It means a lot to hear from others who are going through or have been through what I'm going through. People in my world don't understand!
> 
> So, my problem is washing my hair. I wish I could co wash because that makes my hair much more manageable but my scalp won't tolerate it. I have to shampoo or my scalp itches like crazy, even with all natural products! But, when I shampoo my hair gets extremely tangled, even when I wash in sections. I've tried mixing my shampoo and conditioner together, rinse, then condition. That doesn't help much, lol. I think I need a good moisturizing shampoo.  I just ordered another bottle of aohsr condish. I love it! Is the shampoo good? Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Is there any way you can just focus on your scalp while shampooing?  Maybe that will help.

The shampoo I use is Giovanni's 50:50 Shampoo, which I buy at Target. It's a clarifying/moisturizing shampoo. I only shampoo once a month since I cowash weekly. Give it a shot.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hi ladies. I was in this thread a couple of years ago as a transitioner, but I freaked and relaxed because of the tangling, loss of hair, and the idea of having a TWA as my only option because I couldn't stop the breakage. I'm not going to claim that I'm "officially" back to transitioning again (I don't want to jinx it), but I'd like to hang out with you guys for the next few months. I'm already approximately 23 weeks post and the longest I've been is 24. I've been in box plaits for the past week, enjoying the break. I'll be removing them after having my baby (in approximately 6 more weeks), and I'll go from there.

I'm currently in the process of reading this thread backward to where I last posted. I'm enjoying all of the hair and advice here! I also just restocked my favorite Shea Moisture shampoo, conditioner, and scalp elixer, and I added in the Shea Moisture cleansing shampoo as well in preparation for working with my two textures. Wish me luck!


----------



## daviine

Good luck! I'm on page 85 and know who you are bc I've seen your posts!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine said:


> Good luck! I'm on page 85 and know who you are bc I've seen your posts!



omg, thanks for letting me know where I gave up! I think looking at my giving up post is pushing me more in the direction of being sure about transitioning again. I don't want to give up out of frustration again. I could have been fully natural and rocking my giant fro by now!


----------



## ojemba

Hi ladies!!! 28 weeks post 

I took out my weave after 10 weeks - washing was a chore. I decided to do a mini chop. It's no use to have this struggle with washing with all that hair and I'm wear PS's.  

Braid out after weave removal 





Braid out after mini chop


----------



## ChristmasCarol

CB1731

 Don't stay away so long! 

How have you been wearing your hair? Are you DC'ing w/every wash?


----------



## Dayjoy

16 weeks today!


----------



## CandiceC

Dayjoy said:


> 16 weeks today!


 
Dayjoy I'm only six days behind you. 

Each week is like a birthday. Lol.


----------



## Dayjoy

CandiceC said:


> Dayjoy I'm only six days behind you.
> 
> Each week is like a birthday. Lol.



Isn't it?


----------



## Meemee6223

chrisanddonniesmommy said:
			
		

> Is there any way you can just focus on your scalp while shampooing?  Maybe that will help.
> 
> The shampoo I use is Giovanni's 50:50 Shampoo, which I buy at Target. It's a clarifying/moisturizing shampoo. I only shampoo once a month since I cowash weekly. Give it a shot.



I had been putting my hair in four braided sections, take down one braid, shampoo, rebraid, 4 times. Now I see my mistake. I should keep it braided while shampooing my scalp only, rinse, then take down the braid to condition, rebraid, right? This sounds promising! I'll try it, thanks!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## MsDee14

*For those that transitioned for more than a year so far, when did it start to get difficult? *I'm only 19 weeks post and so far dealing with my hair has been a breeze. Although, I do keep my hair in twists(with my hair) for at least 2 weeks a month.


----------



## Evallusion

23 weeks post.  New set of kinky twists are in--I can not deal with the two textures loose.

Tis all...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

MsDee14 said:


> *For those that transitioned for more than a year so far, when did it start to get difficult? *I'm only 19 weeks post and so far dealing with my hair has been a breeze. Although, I do keep my hair in twists(with my hair) for at least 2 weeks a month.



I'm still waiting, lol. It's been good so far. It's all in your attitude and technique, I've figured. Each head's different. But, if you see the positive light at the end of the tunnel, you can get through the difficulty. If you're aren't facing any difficulty, bask in the joy, girl!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Meemee6223 said:


> I had been putting my hair in four braided sections, take down one braid, shampoo, rebraid, 4 times. Now I see my mistake. I should keep it braided while shampooing my scalp only, rinse, then take down the braid to condition, rebraid, right? This sounds promising! I'll try it, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Yeah, keep the braids in while shampooing. It'll be much easier for you.


----------



## naturallygoldie

MsDee14 for me, it got difficult around month six. By a year, I got the hang of managing the two textures.


----------



## daviine

I'm going to have to stay out of threads dealing with relaxed hair. I just read the thread about going from natural to relaxed.... And I'm questioning myself..... Now I'm thinking well maybe I should just go on a healthy hair journey, grow my hair out and become a stretcher....


----------



## WriterGirl

Co-signing with chrisanddonniesmommy it's all about the mental attitude. I try to think good thoughts on wash day and be patient and think of the end result. 

If I have a slight attitude, I usually don't wash my hair that day.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine said:


> I'm going to have to stay out of threads dealing with relaxed hair. I just read the thread about going from natural to relaxed.... And I'm questioning myself..... Now I'm thinking well maybe I should just go on a healthy hair journey, grow my hair out and become a stretcher....



It didn't work for me. I started stretching to 12 weeks, then 16, then 20 weeks and I still can't get rid of the itch for experiencing my natural cushiony puff for the first time. Now I'm stuck in limbo: Am I stretching? Am I transitioning?   (Even though I really do know in my heart what I'm going to do... )


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Grrr...I waste sooo much money on getting braids when after 2 weeks I get antsy to take them out! They usually don't last longer than 4 weeks. Glad my sisters-in-law did it for free as an extra baby shower gift. Fingers crossed that I can keep them in for at least 5 more weeks! erplexed


----------



## YaniraNaturally

MsDee14 said:


> *For those that transitioned for more than a year so far, when did it start to get difficult? *I'm only 19 weeks post and so far dealing with my hair has been a breeze. Although, I do keep my hair in twists(with my hair) for at least 2 weeks a month.



MsDee14. I'll be two years post on Monday grin and things only became difficult because I used to try to make my hair do things it didn't want to i.e. be straight in humid weather. 

I think you should be fine with the protective style regimen that you have. At first I would always rollerset my hair which became a problem around 6-9 months? Things were easier for me once my natural hair was able to fit into a ponytail because then I could pretend to be natural


----------



## Shelew

Dayjoy said:
			
		

> 16 weeks today!



I am 17 weeks tomorrow and just decided today for sure I am going to transition! I was stretching but changed to transitioning!!


----------



## CB1731

sipp100 said:


> @CB1731
> 
> Don't stay away so long!
> 
> How have you been wearing your hair? Are you DC'ing w/every wash?


 

I don't know how to do the mention thingy...

I wear my hair out every single day usually. (I can get away with it because my hair is relaxed/texlaxed/underprocessed right in the middle of my strands which blends in with my natural hair). I know I'm causing all of the problems by doing this but I just don't know any other way to wear it without feeling ugly. I look awful with slicked back buns and all that. I can't walk around everyday feeling bad, once or twice a week I can handle but not daily. lol 

I DC weekly and I co-wash in the shower everyday. From what I've read, it probably needs protein but my hair normally doesn't like protein so I'm afraid. Also, the products that I used to like don't feel the same on my hair anymore. I think I am going to try more natural products. 

I need to keep things as simple as possible. I have two attention hogging kids, one of which has a mild case of cerebral palsy and requires extra mommy time. I am too exhausted to have hair that needs a lot of maintenance.


----------



## Dayjoy

Shelew said:


> I am 17 weeks tomorrow and just decided today for sure I am going to transition! I was stretching but changed to transitioning!!



Yay!  That's how I decided too.


----------



## 3jsmom

daviine said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to stay out of threads dealing with relaxed hair. I just read the thread about going from natural to relaxed.... And I'm questioning myself..... Now I'm thinking well maybe I should just go on a healthy hair journey, grow my hair out and become a stretcher....



You and me too!!! I am stuck in limbo because I love my relaxed hair. Right now I am so sick of ponytails, I don't know if I can take it. I am about two going three months, I don't know how to style my hair ugh.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

3jsmom said:
			
		

> You and me too!!! I am stuck in limbo because I love my relaxed hair. Right now I am so sick of ponytails, I don't know if I can take it. I am about two going three months, I don't know how to style my hair ugh.



I created an album of my favorite transitioning and natural hairstyles in my fotki album to help me get through the tough times. The link is in my siggy. Maybe it will help? Hth


----------



## naturallygoldie

3jsmom there are tons of transitioning styles on here....is it the sleekness of relaxed hair that u love? U could always flatiron it


----------



## Sophisto

I'm 21 weeks post relaxer, there's no looking back at this point.  I never knew I had such nice hair all these years... Shame on me for not transitioning sooner!  Lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol

CB1731

It sounds like you have a lot on your plate, and I totally understand not wanting "high-maintenance" hair. I'm extremely hair-lazy, which is why I seldom wear it down, lol. 

Most of the updos and buns in my profile albums don't involve slicking the hair back, and I often wear long, side-swept bangs for a softer look.  

Best wishes on the rest of your transition!

BTW: to mention a member, just type "@" and then the member's name. (don't use a space between @ and the name)


----------



## 3jsmom

Thanks @newbeginnings2000 I will check them out this evening

@naturallygoldie I guess in my mind relaxed hair is easier to maintain than  two types of hairs I have right now. I am considering getting it braided or tree braids something for me not to look at it, that will keep me from to have to figure a daily style. My dd got a straw set and it looked cute for her shorter hair, I might try that as well.


----------



## naturallygoldie

Yay, let us know how that works out for u


----------



## CB1731

sipp100   Hope that worked lol

Thanks and I will definitely check out your pics!


----------



## Cruzankink

I am 6 months (24 weeks) post today!!! I'm gonna celebrate....


----------



## daviine

I'm 20 weeks today.  I'm not sure if I've gone this long before but I'm excited nonetheless.  

I think my hair's growing slow because I've been stressed out and not taking care of myself lately...or it could also be because I'm watching it all the time now.... or both. LOL

I think I've slowed down the breakage so now I need to work on maximizing moisture retention--after I get the moisture in.  

Confession:  One of the reasons I decided to transition is because I needed a distraction from things going on in my life.  But now I need a distraction from my hair because it's all I seem to think about!


----------



## havilland

MsDee14 said:


> *For those that transitioned for more than a year so far, when did it start to get difficult? *I'm only 19 weeks post and so far dealing with my hair has been a breeze. Although, I do keep my hair in twists(with my hair) for at least 2 weeks a month.



I'm 36,weeks post and have no intention of cutting my hair. This video helped me learn what to .expect.

Http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=i4-W5L3-gfk&v=i4-W5L3-gfk&gl=US

Long hair don't care llc three phases of transitionn


----------



## melissa-bee

I remember when this used to be my main thread. I didn't even sign out.
Good luck ladies, one day you'll look back and reminisce on this thread thinking about how far you've come.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

I'm 7 months post (31 weeks tomorrow) and still feeling kinda at a loss as to what to do with my hair. I'm not enjoying this transitioning phase at all but getting through it with wigs (lace, half-wigs as full etc.). 

Also, my tex-laxed/relaxed hair is not doing well- breaking off as usual but I don't care as much because I see a BC in the future (maybe at the 1.5 yr mark; basically once I think I have enough hair to fit in a ponytail/bun).

Braid-outs fail- my fine hair laughs at any attempt, and as much as I'd like to, I hardly ever wear my own hair in a bun style right now because some parts of my hair refuse to slick down! The first time I went natural this wasn't a big problem. My hair's the same as then- mostly 4a with 4b edges/hairline, but somehow the 4b (c?) parts are 'harder' and more stubborn this time. Could be the change in location and/or type of water etc. 
Any tips? Gel doesn't work, and neither does jam or wax...well only for a little bit (with tying down/head-cloth method) but those wiry suckers come back up within a very short period of time!

So now I don't bother doing anything at all with my hair- just throw on a wig when leaving the house and when at home, leave the wig cap on but take the hair off (too itchy). 
So yeah, not bringing the sexy around my poor husband lol.


----------



## toyas08

9 months (39 weeks) and going strong. I think I want to get my first sew-in and give my hair a break :scratchchIDK.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

BahamaMama

I'm by far no expert but what brands have you tried? I notice a lot of transitioners and naturals rave about KCCC and eco styler gel for good hold. Have you tried them?

I'm sure some experts will chime in soon as well. Hth!


----------



## Godyssey

toyas08 said:


> 9 months (39 weeks) and going strong. I think I want to get my first sew-in and give my hair a break :scratchchIDK.


 
toyas08 Congrats on reaching your 9 month mark!  In your avi, your hair looks 100% natural.  Are you mostly natural?  How do you get your hair to look like its all one texture?


----------



## NJoy

Wow. I'm coming up on a year post. My last texlax was 4/19/11. I'll be 50 wks tomorrow. 50 weeks! Oh my!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Congratulations! NJoy

When did the decision to go back to natural hair become definite? It seemed like you were on the fence for a while. Yeah, I was spying on y'all in the long-hair diva threads.


----------



## NJoy

sipp100 said:


> Congratulations! @NJoy
> 
> When did the decision to go back to natural hair become definite? It seemed like you were on the fence for a while. Yeah, I was spying on y'all in the long-hair diva threads.


 
sipp100

Technically I'm unofficially transitioning. I've been saying that if I can make it to a yr post then I'd officially call myself transitioning. That said, I'm doing better in my stretch now so, I don't think relaxing/texlaxing is in my future at all. I have 2 kits handy but, I'm not even interested in using them.

I have 2 more weeks to fall and bump my head but this looks, feels and sounds like I'm transitioning without BC...or at least no BC until the end of this year. That will be my next fence ride.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 16 weeks post tomorrow and my new growth is a beast! No wonder my mother had me get a Jheri curl at 8. 

I'm about to co-wash and wet bun in a few minutes.


----------



## toyas08

Godyssey said:
			
		

> toyas08 Congrats on reaching your 9 month mark!  In your avi, your hair looks 100% natural.  Are you mostly natural?  How do you get your hair to look like its all one texture?



In that picture I was 100% natural and then in June last year  I relaxed for what reason I don't know. All I did was comb it out and put a banana clip, that's how I got my hair to look like that in my avi.


----------



## Godyssey

toyas08 said:


> In that picture I was 100% natural


 
Oh, I was excited thinking that my hair could look like that at 9 months.  I'm about 3 months behind you in my transition.  Not quite that much growth.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

newbeginnings2010 :
Thanks for the suggestions!
I've used Fantasia IC, generic store brands and the brown stuff (blech).

Haven't tried KCCC or eco styler- will give those a shot (as soon as I figure out what KCCC is lol- ok just googled it, I'm hip now)!


----------



## Evallusion

24 weeks post!  Time is flying.  I was just up in this thread talking about I was 9 weeks post and look at me now.  I can't wait until I hit 24 months post, lol!

I'm currently in kinky twists.  When I take these out, I want the micro + sew-in
 combination.  I saw a girl getting it done and it was so nice.  She basically got a full sew-in (wavy hair) with a very small (v-section) of leave out in the middle front part of her hair.  She got micro braids in the small v section of leave out.  (I made that sound really confusing but its really not, lol)  It was too cute.


----------



## CandiceC

Evallusion said:


> 24 weeks post!  Time is flying.  I was just up in this thread talking about I was 9 weeks post and look at me now.  I can't wait until I hit 24 months post, lol!
> 
> I'm currently in kinky twists.  When I take these out, I want the micro + sew-in
> combination.  I saw a girl getting it done and it was so nice.  She basically got a full sew-in (wavy hair) with a very small (v-section) of leave out in the middle front part of her hair.  She got micro braids in the small v section of leave out.  (I made that sound really confusing but its really not, lol)  It was too cute.



I can picture that. 

I'm 16 weeks post today and thinking about what else I can do to my hair when I'm tired of wet bunning. I'd like to avoid heat for awhile.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

CandiceC
I'm 16 weeks too! I originally overestimated my last relaxer date but my stylist verified it. I'm going to be keeping an eye on you!


----------



## Anonymous1

I cannot believe I am 9 months post. I never thought I would be able to do it.


----------



## CandiceC

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @CandiceC
> I'm 16 weeks too! I originally overestimated my last relaxer date but my stylist verified it. I'm going to be keeping an eye on you!



Cool!

Oh no! The pressure!


----------



## Dayjoy

Made 17 weeks yesterday, almost a third of a year.   I must confess, I haven't washed my hair since the last time I got it done--3 weeks ago.    I had so much tangling the last time that now I'm avoiding it.  I have an appointment this coming Wednesday.  I need to try to tackle it myself at least one time before that. I still want to transition, I just don't want to have to detangle my freshly washed hair myself.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Keep up the good work! I'm inching towards 23 months!!! Can't wait.


----------



## BlkMane

I just reached the six month transitioning mark!!!  Just wanted to write a quick post about a product I have had in my stash for years, but hadn't used in a long while.

Silicon Mix.

In my attempt to grow out my relaxer without having to do a BC, I'm always looking for products to help me get my new growth as straight as possible until I'm totally relaxer free. Tonight, I decided to deep condition my hair with oils, then shampoo, condition, rollerset.

I used:

Oil deep conditioner with cap for 1.5-2 hours (Castor oil as carrier, with Avocado oil, Argan oil, Rosemary essential oil, Thyme essential oil, and a little left over bit of Glover's mixed in)

Shampoo-Shea Moisture Raw Shea Moisture Retaining shampoo

Conditioner-*SILICON MIX*

Rinse (to add more slip for rollersetting)-Lafier Honey & Almond Rinse

Leave-in-Shea Moisture Raw Shea Leave-In Conditioner

Well, tonight after drying my hair and removing my rollers, I felt my hair and my new growth IS SOOOOOO SOFT AND SILKY!! This is the silkiest my NG has felt after rollersetting in a while even though I recently did an over-the-counter Nunaat BKT. 

I'm thinking it was the Silicon Mix that has made my NG this silky. I can't wait to see how it's going to look tomorrow after I flatiron it to style. 

Just thought I'd mention this in case anyone wants to try it. Below is a pic.

*NOTE:* I stopped using the Silicon Mix a long while ago, because I tend to hate 'cones, but decided to use it again since I'm transitioning. I'm glad I did. Reading the ingredient list again tonight I also noticed that it contains Keratin.

Picture taken tonight. I have about 3.25" of new growth.


----------



## daviine

Thanks for sharing BlkMane. I recently decided that I don't have enough natural hair to stop using the products I have here. Reading your post also makes me feel it's okay for me to use cones if the cones are going to help me get through this transition. I can give up cones when I'm fully natural or have a handle on this transition.


----------



## WriterGirl

I love my cones. You'll have to pull them from my dead prying heads to take it from me.


----------



## havilland

WriterGirl said:


> I love my cones. You'll have to pull them from my dead prying heads to take it from me.



i look at it like this...cones are better than lye. a girl's gotta do what she gotta do to get by.


----------



## daviine

daviine said:


> Hey CandiceC!
> 
> I'm on page 73 now of this thread and I feel like I'm never going to catch up.
> 
> I have one question that is puzzling me.  How are you guys "bunning"?  What do you mean by "bunning"?  Are you just putting your hair in a ponytail?  How is your hair not poofy?  Also, is it okay to brush back the new growth?  In the beginning I was doing this often but wasn't sure if it was a no-no or not.  Then I started doing braidouts but after experiencing the breakage I did this week, I have decided to first try to try to get myself into some type of routine.
> 
> I need to make sure that I have found the correct combo of products to maximize moisture levels before I manipulate my hair everyday with  the braidouts. Until then, I'd like to learn more about bunning.  I did try to watch some videos but I'll take all the info I can get.
> 
> So, if ponytails/ buns are indeed possible...please share with me your methods (or the posts/threads/tutorials that you found most helpful) for getting decent looking buns.  Thanks.
> 
> I think I have type 4 hair if that matters.



I did it I finished the thread---sure I have a headache but I'm finally caught up.  Now I can spend two weeks catching up on some other thread, lol.  

I have another question about bunning.  Are you guys bunning your hair and leaving it in a bun until next wash day?  I've been putting my hair in a ponytail while wet so not sure if this is considered bunning.  Because I don't want my hair to be stressed out the ponytail, I let my hair out when I get home.  Plus, I like to play with my new growth.  

My hair is still breaking a bit but I guess I just have to get my regimen down.  I'll be happy when I get that part down because I can go back to braidouts when I'm feeling bored.  Right now, my hair seems to break whenever I touch it, so I need to master this bun thing.  

I have a lot of other random thoughts I'd like to add to this post but the headache says I should stop now.


----------



## havilland

daviine i thought i was the only one who read threads until she got a headache.  LOL 

i finished one this morning before i did my deep condition treatment

so i think chicoro's deep moisture treatment is going to help me through these two textures with some ease.....my hair feels shiny and was fairly easy to deal with today after an hour with her concoction on my head.


----------



## daviine

Lol havilland.  I've been away from the board for so long and this transitioning thing is uncharted territory, so I don't want miss a thing!  

I think I have most, if not all, of the ingredients for Chicoro's prepoo but I've just not been motivated to try this recipe.  First of all, I don't know how well my relaxed hair will respond to this as I haven't had much luck with natural/homemade stuff so far.  Second, it seems so messy.  However, my hair is dry and breaking so it's worth a try.  

I would love to find a way to keep my moisturized for more than a day because I'm really trying not to manipulate my hair ----well, except for my hand in my new growth, lol.  

I'm on vacation this week.  Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## havilland

daviine said:


> Lol havilland.  I've been away from the board for so long and this transitioning thing is uncharted territory, so I don't want miss a thing!
> 
> I think I have most, if not all, of the ingredients for Chicoro's prepoo but I've just not been motivated to try this recipe.  First of all, I don't know how well my relaxed hair will respond to this as I haven't had much luck with natural/homemade stuff so far.  Second, it seems so messy.  However, my hair is dry and breaking so it's worth a try.
> 
> I would love to find a way to keep my moisturized for more than a day because I'm really trying not to manipulate my hair ----well, except for my hand in my new growth, lol.
> 
> I'm on vacation this week.  Maybe I'll give it a try.



Its worth a try. I didn't find it messy at all.  If you have aloe juice, put the mix in a spray bottle. If you have gel then it's not necessary. And put your sealing oil in an applicator bottle - easy breezy


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I don't know if I mentioned this in this thread, but I took out one of my box plaits and BC'd that one section of hair, and let me tell you....I am in with my lil 2 inches of natural hair! I left about an inch of the relaxed hair on just to be able to tell the difference, and the natural hair is soooo much softer than the relaxed ends. If I didn't have such a fear of seeing myself with short hair, I'd chop all of these relaxed ends off right here and now! But patience is my game right now. No chopping until ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY.

BTW, if you couldn't already tell, I've officially moved into the transitioning phase...again!  The difference between then and now being that I'm no longer attached to seeing myself with long straight hair and I no longer feel like going natural is some kind of sacrifice. With so many videos, blogs, and photo albums out there, as well as having sooo many natural family members, I know a lot more about the care, maintenance, versatility of my natural 4b hair in its transitioning and natural state, and I'm super excited to get to know it for the first time since 5th grade. Anywho, can't wait until I'm fully natural!


----------



## ojemba

Hi ladies, 

I enjoyed my short time here with you'll. I wish each of you all the best on you NHJ. WE all are going to know when it's time to BC based on our needs. 

I'm saying so-long for now, I expect to see you ladies soon in the Natural Treads. 

BC 4/7/12

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15694541&posted=1#post15694541


----------



## curlcomplexity

Finally found a leave-in combo that works for me and part of it is discontinued 

I've also been wearing my hair in a bun for the past few weeks...I'm loving the waves  

For Easter, I wore my hair in a bantu knot out pinned into a bob. It was OK, next time I won't use a setting lotion.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I enjoyed my short time here with you'll. I wish each of you all the best on you NHJ. WE all are going to know when it's time to BC based on our needs.
> 
> I'm saying so-long for now, I expect to see you ladies soon in the Natural Treads.
> 
> BC 4/7/12



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> daviine i thought i was the only one who read threads until she got a headache.  LOL
> 
> i finished one this morning before i did my deep condition treatment
> 
> so i think chicoro's deep moisture treatment is going to help me through these two textures with some ease.....my hair feels shiny and was fairly easy to deal with today after an hour with her concoction on my head.



I read the WHOLE thread too! 

Today makes 18 weeks.  I went and got a wash and blow and had to admit to my hair stylist that I hadn't washed it since the last time I was there four weeks ago.  I won't be doing that again.  She was super impressed with my "perfect coils" (her words  ) in the back.   I can't wait 'til three years from now when i am wearing my big ol' braid/twist out/wash and go 'fro!

Off to search Chicoro's prepoo.


----------



## daviine

havilland said:


> Its worth a try. I didn't find it messy at all.  If you have aloe juice, put the mix in a spray bottle. If you have gel then it's not necessary. And put your sealing oil in an applicator bottle - easy breezy



Its definitely not messy the way you suggest doing it.  I did it early this morning and am now doing a protein treatment.I won't know if it was successful though because the only thing that stayed consistent with today's wash was the shampoo.  I did a different prepoo, protein treatment, and will probably use a different moisturizing conditioner--not sure yet about that that one.  I'm really hoping that this protein treatment slows down some of this breakage-- of course I'll have no way of knowing what actually did the trick if it does work---but if it does work--I'll repeat the exact same procedure in two weeks or so.  


I know some breakage is to be expected but I just want minimal breakage--maybe I won't have to BC--- because my hair will just slowly break off...

@newbeginnings2010 I thought of cutting off a small portion but I figured if I have different textures, that only solves part of the mystery...but like I mentioned, since my hair is breaking, I can play with the broken patches.


----------



## daviine

I am really amazed at the range of emotions I have had in the past 12+ hours since my last post.  I didn't want to keep posting and clog up the thread so I didn't post but it turns out that here I am posting right behind my last post anyway.  

Yesterday I was so glad that I didn't have a pair of scissors anywhere in the house because I'm not sure what I would have done to my hair.  


At some point between last night and now, I decided that I will wait at least the end of August because I have some events to attend.  

I think for the most part, I've been light-hearted (not really the word I'm looking for) about the breakage I'm experiencing but now I'm starting to get annoyed.... talk about creamy crack withdrawals.  

I just tried to take a pic of my new growth but it just looks to me like I'm balding/thinning in the crown area. My husband said  the same a few weeks ago after I asked him to examine a part of my head that was itching in a weird kind of way.  

The part seems wider than I think it should be but I'm too embarrassed to post it.  If it is balding/thinning, I'm wondering if it from the gajillion ponytails I've put my hair in over the years or relaxing or both.  Bunning is supposed to be my go-to style until I figure out what my hair needs/wants in terms of moisture.  I'm really trying so hard to remember but I think I vaguely remember a stylist telling me to vary the position of my ponytails--and if she said that was it because she saw something or was she just giving preventative advice?  Can't remember.  I don't know.  

My hair has always been the thing I've felt the most confident about and now....I'm on this experiment to I don't know where.  I'm just so disheartened and I'm already tired of typing this so, I'm just going to lurk until I'm feeling back on the "up" part of my emotional roller coaster. (That could be in an hour or a week--who knows lol) I guess this is a sign that I need to find other things about myself to love.


----------



## Godyssey

@daviine So sorry about what you're feeling and going through with your hair. I can understand how upsetting it can be, as I had alopecia areata years ago. I think you should visit a dermatologist and have him examine your scalp just to make sure that your thinning isn't a medical condition. If it is, it can most likely be treated with medication. FYI that weird itching/burning is a symptom of alopecia.

I definitley wouldn't relax (you mentioned you were going through withdrawal) until I saw a doctor. Good luck.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine

Aw, I'm so sorry about your situation! Maybe you need braids or something to avoid manipulating your hair altogether. That's what I would have done during my last transition if I wasn't so fed up and impatient with my breakage and tangling. I could have been 2 years natural now, but I relaxed a day or two later after posting my frustration in this very same thread. Now I regret it. But I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the best for you. I would advise putting your hair in a low maintenance style where you won't have to think about it before you chop or relax prematurely.

Good luck!


----------



## daviine

Godyssey
newbeginnings2010

Hi--thanks so much for your concern.  I just wanted to clarify that I'm not considering relaxing.  I just meant that my hair is in withdrawal--- because its breaking because it wants more of the creamy crack.  Like a true addiction.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine

Ah, okay. Your NG isn't craving creamy crack. It's screaming to be freed from the relaxed ends!  Tell those coils to back off and exercise some patience.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

SOS PLEASE HELP ME. Im about 3 months post my hair is a pain to detangle. Im losing a lot of hair. Ive tried different combs like k-cutter/tangle teezer/shower comb except my denman(scared it will rip out my hair).

How can I detangle my hair in the shower? What method, what products, what type of comb? I have fine hair(im just not saying this lol) so its fragile.


----------



## WriterGirl

shockolate I prepoo my hair with a little condish and oil (mostly castor oil or Vatika).

What has helped me is doing a little finger detangling once the oil and condish has softened the hair (usually between 20 min and hour). I finally broke down and bought me a Magic Star 5660 seamless comb-- it's made a BIG difference and was worth the investment.

But I NEVER comb my hair or try to detangle with a comb until I'm in the shower and use the force of the water to help me. Even when I finger detangle I have some type of butter, oil, or leave-in to soften it up first.

I've lost a LOT of hair before this.

I have 4a/b/c hair. Mostly 4b/c. Thick and cottony.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

shockolate said:


> How can I detangle my hair in the shower? What method, what products, what type of comb? I have fine hair(im just not saying this lol) so its fragile.



I usually detangle my damp hair out of the shower with my wide-toothed comb,  leave-in, and oil of choice. However, since I'm much longer into my transition, it's a bit of a breeze. So, I do advise detangling in the shower with as much conditioner as you can stand, a warm stream of water, sectioned hair (4-6 sections), some clips for your hair, and a wide-toothed comb. Comb ends to root while your hair is in the water's stream soaked with conditioner and use some patience!


----------



## MsLauren

I haven't posted in this thread in a long time (due to laziness) but I ended my transition on Saturday. I did my big chop due to the extreme breakage I was having. I was 6 months into my transition and my hair was breaking so bad!! I was clogging up drains and leaving hair all over the sink and floor. So even though I never wanted to BC I did it Saturday and I must say I love it! I co washed my hair two times since then and I lost ZERO hairs. But I really just wanted to come and say good luck to the rest of your transitioners!!!


----------



## Shelew

shockolate said:
			
		

> SOS PLEASE HELP ME. Im about 3 months post my hair is a pain to detangle. Im losing a lot of hair. Ive tried different combs like k-cutter/tangle teezer/shower comb except my denman(scared it will rip out my hair).
> 
> How can I detangle my hair in the shower? What method, what products, what type of comb? I have fine hair(im just not saying this lol) so its fragile.



I do my detangling in the shower as water is streaming down. Everything seems to stay detangled when I get out and let it air dry


----------



## Shelew

MsLauren said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in this thread in a long time (due to laziness) but I ended my transition on Saturday. I did my big chop due to the extreme breakage I was having. I was 6 months into my transition and my hair was breaking so bad!! I was clogging up drains and leaving hair all over the sink and floor. So even though I never wanted to BC I did it Saturday and I must say I love it! I co washed my hair two times since then and I lost ZERO hairs. But I really just wanted to come and say good luck to the rest of your transitioners!!!



Great! No pictures!


----------



## MsLauren

Shelew said:
			
		

> Great! No pictures!



Just added it!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

WriterGirl said:


> shockolate I prepoo my hair with a little condish and oil (mostly castor oil or Vatika).
> 
> What has helped me is doing a little finger detangling once the oil and condish has softened the hair (usually between 20 min and hour). I finally broke down and bought me a Magic Star 5660 seamless comb-- it's made a BIG difference and was worth the investment.
> 
> But I NEVER comb my hair or try to detangle with a comb until I'm in the shower and use the force of the water to help me. Even when I finger detangle I have some type of butter, oil, or leave-in to soften it up first.
> 
> I've lost a LOT of hair before this.
> 
> I have 4a/b/c hair. Mostly 4b/c. Thick and cottony.


Im going to try pre-pooing with castor oil thanks. Also where did you get that comb? Can it be found in stores?



Shelew said:


> I do my detangling in the shower as water is streaming down. Everything seems to stay detangled when I get out and let it air dry


That's what i do and it doesnt work


----------



## havilland

shockolate said:


> SOS PLEASE HELP ME. Im about 3 months post my hair is a pain to detangle. Im losing a lot of hair. Ive tried different combs like k-cutter/tangle teezer/shower comb except my denman(scared it will rip out my hair).
> 
> How can I detangle my hair in the shower? What method, what products, what type of comb? I have fine hair(im just not saying this lol) so its fragile.




i would suggest the following - 

section your hair in four sections and twist it.  

apply a pre poo with a deep conditioner to each section on dry hair BEFORE you shampoo.  let it sit for at least 20 minutes.  or do a hot oil treatment.  get an applicator bottle and apply the oil directly to your roots.  let it sit 20 mins.  an hour is best.  also, use heat with a plastic cap if you can.

use a very mild shampoo preferably sulfate free.

then apply more conditioner in the shower and run your fingers through your hair to detangle.

you can rinse out the conditioner or not and then try a very wide tooth comb.  some ladies have more success detangling with conditioner in their hair.  other do better without. you will have to try both and see what works for you.

i do best after i rinse the condish and then let the shower water run through my hair.

last but not least - each month will bring a new change.  your hair is not the same at 100% relaxed as it is with new growth.  *don't expect it to be.  *the ease of running a comb through one texture of hair is now gone.  if you embrace the change, it will be easier for you to handle.  once your hair is one texture again, some of the ease will come back.  natural or relaxed, makes no difference.  there are benefits to both.  so hang in there, chica!  


i posted a stretch guide awhile back.  i will see if i can find it and pm you.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I usually detangle my damp hair out of the shower with my wide-toothed comb,  leave-in, and oil of choice. However, since I'm much longer into my transition, it's a bit of a breeze. So, I do advise detangling in the shower with as much conditioner as you can stand, a warm stream of water, sectioned hair (4-6 sections), some clips for your hair, and a wide-toothed comb. Comb ends to root while your hair is in the water's stream soaked with conditioner and use some patience!


I will try sectioning too. thank you




havilland said:


> i would suggest the following -
> 
> section your hair in four sections and twist it.
> 
> apply a pre poo with a deep conditioner to each section on dry hair BEFORE you shampoo.  let it sit for at least 20 minutes.  or do a hot oil treatment.  get an applicator bottle and apply the oil directly to your roots.  let it sit 20 mins.  an hour is best.  also, use heat with a plastic cap if you can.
> 
> use a very mild shampoo preferably sulfate free.
> 
> then apply more conditioner in the shower and run your fingers through your hair to detangle.
> 
> you can rinse out the conditioner or not and then try a very wide tooth comb.  some ladies have more success detangling with conditioner in their hair.  other do better without. you will have to try both and see what works for you.
> 
> i do best after i rinse the condish and then let the shower water run through my hair.
> 
> last but not least - each month will bring a new change.  your hair is not the same at 100% relaxed as it is with new growth.  *don't expect it to be.  *the ease of running a comb through one texture of hair is now gone.  if you embrace the change, it will be easier for you to handle.  once your hair is one texture again, some of the ease will come back.  natural or relaxed, makes no difference.  there are benefits to both.  so hang in there, chica!
> 
> 
> i posted a stretch guide awhile back.  i will see if i can find it and pm you.


Very good advice. Im going to re-stock on my kenra MC. What are some good detangling conditioners or even rinses?

Last time, I just BC'ed I didnt transition but I would really like to transition this time.


----------



## havilland

here are the stretching rules again ---which obviously can be used for transitioners as well.

i will put these in my profile under the blog for future reference.  (full disclosure - these are not mine. i copied these from a poster on KISS.  if she ever posts here, i would love for her to take credit for her work)

These   Stretching rules can be applied to transitioning as well. The point is to deal with the two textures successfully.  I never had any breakage the entire 5 years I have been doing long stretches. (if the original poster of this is here, thank u! And please take credit for this!)  

STRETCHING RULES--
I decided to repost this (originally in my blog and 6 month stretching group) in the "Stretchers Help Discussion" forum because I see a lot of ladies here are still having difficulties stretching. I feel for them because I have been in their shoes. Just wanted to tell what I've learned in hopes of helping at least one person. HHJ!
*
The first time I did this 6th month stretch thing I struggled after I hit that 4th month ( note: I'm a 4A hair type) mark so I promised myself I would get to the bottom of my issues once and for all this time around.
My number one problem was itchiness. Yes, my scalp is sensitive to my own natural hair. This does not go away until I have a significant amount of new growth. I knew this was coming so I went before hand and purchased a bottle of peppermint oil.
So rule #1: Calm the itch with oil, not fingernails! Mix ten drops of peppermint oil with a favorite hair oil (mine is coconut) for itches! Best applied after hair has been freshly shampooed. Cools the scalp like nobody's business!!!
My second issue is combing out two different textures of hair after a good shampoo. Or at least the first time around it was too textures. Now that I am transitioning to texlaxed it's 3 textures. You know the deal. Dryness. Breakage from the slightest pull of the comb. Tangling. So here is how I deal with that.
Rule #2: Deep condition on dry hair. That's right. Get a big tub of the thickest, most moisturizing, deep conditioner you can find. Apply to dry hair. Cover with plastic cap (or plastic wrap. I do both), let sit 45 mins. or sit under the dryer for 15 mins.THEN shampoo out. That's right. Shampoo after.
Rule #3: Scrub that scalp, not the hair. On days that I don't deep condition, I put hair in braids, get in the shower and shampoo focusing only on the scalp. Rinse. Unbraid each braid & apply conditioner to the hair, one by one. Then...
Rule #4: Comb hair out UNDER the running water. Then ponytail, & braid UNDER the running water. Can't say this enough because every time I skip this step I'm in a world of trouble. I ALWAYS have to use the force of the water running thru my hair to aide me in combing it out.
Rule #5: Must have a good leave-in conditioner. It's a small rule for me but helps. I apply plain old VO5 conditioner to my braids and let air dry 75%.
Rule #6: Conditioner is your bff! Now this is a new rule! After reaching 4 months post I switch out my VO5 conditioner for a much, MUCH thicker one for my new growth. When my hair is 75% dry apply a thick MOISTURIZING (not protein) conditioner to the new growth and seal with a favorite oil.
THATS RIGHT! I LEAVE CONDITIONER IN MY HAIR! Let me explain. Now I do this 2 ways:
6a) I use a quarter size amount of Motions on each section of hair, working it in good before detangling a second time with a wide tooth comb. I seal with oil, then comb thu with a fine tooth comb (Not too fine. If I feel it tugging on my hair the comb is too fine) to loosen the natural wave pattern.
6b) I mix Shea Butter with a thick deep conditioner (About 4 tbsp. Shea to 8 tbsp. deep conditioner. A tsp of honey for preservative, & a tsp of my favorite oils). Apply that (do my combing method: see 6a) and keep it moving.
*Special 6c note for natural folks, folks going natural, or people with kids that have natural hair*: I have found that applying deep conditioner (not too heavily) after you shampoo, sitting under a dryer (or letting it sit 45 mins.) then styling your hair WITH the conditioner STILL in the hair can be very helpful. Just seal with oil. This helps comb thru courser hair textures with ease.

NOTE: I only apply this thick conditioner to the new growth. See rule number 7 for the rest!

Rule #7: Low manipulation is the key to happiness. I have developed this thing for putting my hair in 2 donut buns and leaving it there until my next wash. I place my hair in two ponytails after doing rules 1-5. I apply VO5 conditioner. Comb thru with a wide tooth combs (starting at the ends and working my way up).
Then I seal with oil. My favorite oil mixture for my ends is 60% Coconut oil, 30% Jojoba oil, 10% Castor oil. I have fine hair strands so this works for me. *Someone with thicker hair I'd recommend reducing the Coconut oil and upping the Jojoba and Castor oil percentage significantly*.
I comb the hair with a finer toothed comb, then twist it round into a donut bun, laying the ends flat against my hair and pinning the bulk of the hair over them. I ALWAYS do this when my hair is damp. If the hair dries too quickly I mist it again. With the slightly damp ( NOT WET) and in a bun the moisture stays locked in for a day or two.
Rule #8: Keep those edges looking tight. If my edges feels a little dry by the time I finish then I mist them again, then apply a satin scarf. I tell you, 20 mins. in a satin scarf is all I need to have a nice sleek look. Of course I scarf overnight too.
Rule #9: Right amount of protein to balance all that moisture! Protein treatment every 4-6 weeks. I can get moisture overload a bit due to my fine hair strands. It also helps strengthen that line of demarcation. I often follow a protein treatment with a moisturizing one.
Rule #10: Have fun with your hair on the weekends but don't force it to do something it doesn't want to do. I have rollerset my hair (often a ponytail set do to new growth), and blew out the roots once in a while for a straight look but keeping a straight look can be drying when you have a lot of new growth. I never have my hair straight more than 4 days. Actually this rule should be called, "Moisture is more important than style." It is more important that my hair maintain the proper moisture balance, than maintain a straight look. This leads me to rule number 11.
Rule #11: Water is my friend, even in the winter time. I wash (or at least rinse with conditioner) my hair every 4 days in winter, and 3 days in summer. Why? This helps me maintain a proper moisture balance in my hair strands, and keeps my scalp happy. When I went from washing my hair every 7 days to every 3-4 days 50% of my issues went away. One very big one I had for years was dry flaky scalp. This went away after just 2 weeks of doing this. And yes I use a VERY moisturizing shampoo. I also rinse (not wash) from time to time with VO5 conditioner before I hit my 4th month post.
Those are my rules for stretching that chemical process. I hope this helps someone out there struggling because I sure wish I knew it last year. Heck, I wish I knew it ten years ago.
HHJ!


----------



## havilland

shockolate said:


> I will try sectioning too. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Very good advice. Im going to re-stock on my kenra MC. What are some good detangling conditioners or even rinses?
> 
> Last time, I just BC'ed I didnt transition but I would really like to transition this time.




i think any rich creamy thick conditioner will work well.  tressemme naturals seems to be a favorite of many ladies.  i personally use Hairveda products. but for prepoo I find that hot oil treatments work well for me.  i just use olive oil.  simple, cheap, easy.  

aloe vera gel with oil mixed in is a GREAT prepoo treatment.  

the key is you want to soften the new growth before you wet it.

i would finger through to remove any shed hair and then pre treat the hair. then shampoo.

i have similar issues with detangling.  i am 38 weeks post.  and my hair is fine like raw silk.  it tangles easily and hates to be "managed".  she is easily ticked off.  LOL  i have to be very gentle and work in sections.


----------



## WriterGirl

shockolate said:


> Im going to try pre-pooing with castor oil thanks. Also where did you get that comb? Can it be found in stores?



shockolate I got mine online here:
http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/

Also check out the seamless comb thread for other ideas:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570991


----------



## NJoy

I'm a year post on Tuesday and for the first time in a long time, I'm really missing my relaxed hair. I think it's because of some pics that I saw of myself with fully relaxed hair. It looked really good and not as skimpy as the relaxed parts of my hair looks now. *le sigh*


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Also, what *leave in conditioner *are you guys using(possibly a detangling one)? I use John Masters citrus & neroli detangler but atm, i feel like i need something heavier. I also use rusk smoother for my bun but it doesnt detangle.


----------



## havilland

For detangling conditioner ---I started having more success when I use products naturals use. Remember it is the natural hair you are trying to manage. Relaxed hair is fairly easy.  At for me it is. My relaxed hair liked just about any quality product. My roots are a diff story. 

I started looking at prods like Kinky Curly Knot Today for detangling, etc. I like hairveda Strinillah deep con. It's is thick and heavy. An old stand by is lekair cholesterol. Yeah I said lekair. LOL. ORS hair mayo is another easy drugstore purchase. 

I would def recommend checking out naturals that have your similar hair type on you 
tube and trying prods that they use. 

on My relaxed hair I could use keracare prods. My natural hair chews that up and spits it out. LOL. (I'm 39 weeks post and texlaxed)


----------



## havilland

NJoy----congrats on one year post!!!! (I miss my fully texlaxed hair too, so I feel ya!)


----------



## Shelew

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## nyreeroberts1

15 weeks post after using Hairfinity Vitamins for 2 months. Silicon Mix, Coconut Oil, and Salerm have been a lifesaver during this transition!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

havilland said:


> For detangling conditioner ---I started having more success when I use products naturals use. Remember it is the natural hair you are trying to manage. Relaxed hair is fairly easy.  At for me it is. My relaxed hair liked just about any quality product. My roots are a diff story.
> 
> I started looking at prods like Kinky Curly Knot Today for detangling, etc. I like hairveda Strinillah deep con. It's is thick and heavy. An old stand by is lekair cholesterol. Yeah I said lekair. LOL. ORS hair mayo is another easy drugstore purchase.
> 
> I would def recommend checking out naturals that have your similar hair type on you
> tube and trying prods that they use.
> 
> on My relaxed hair I could use keracare prods. My natural hair chews that up and spits it out. LOL. (I'm 39 weeks post and texlaxed)



I have the Hairveda deep con ill try and find it in my stash. I wasnt too impressed by it on my relaxed hair though. Ive tried cholesterol and hair mayo when i was natural and they didnt work out. Im going to buy the Knot Today tomorrow thanks!

I wish I had made a list of my HG items back then. I remember glycerin worked well for me then I remembered threads saying that if the air was dry, glycerin will suck out moisture from your hair. Anyone remember that???

Sistaslick's hair is similar to mine from what I recall but she's relaxed. I need to look on my fotki.


----------



## MissMusic

Ok, I'm now at 11 months post relaxer, and I am definitely thinking of chopping after a year. I think I may be able to deal with my hair at that point.  I should have between 5 and 6 inches of hair at that point, and that should be good long enough to do a good twist out, some good wash-n-go's, and I could still put my hair in extensions to get a break. I don't know, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I am in a full head weave, with some of my edges left out because I wanted to protect them.  The _*tiny*_ amount left out is braided in a two horizontal braids, and hidden by the weave hair. (this is the first time my braider did that, and I LOVE it). But I digress,

yesterday I shampooed and conditioned the weave and the hair underneath it (under the net). i also took those braids out and conditioned the left out hair. And just... UGH, those damn stringy ends were so ridiculously wack, that I wet it with conditioner, and cut them off. I felt so HAPPY, even if it was just a tiny amount of hair.

i relaxed my hair for the first time last year and hated it. these ends kinda show you why -- my hair did not react well to relaxers. My thick 3c/4a/4b turned into this stringy, lifeless and stuck together, thin, body of hair  I can't freaking wait to be able to cut off all of the relaxed ends.


----------



## havilland

shockolate said:


> I have the Hairveda deep con ill try and find it in my stash. I wasnt too impressed by it on my relaxed hair though. Ive tried cholesterol and hair mayo when i was natural and they didnt work out. Im going to buy the Knot Today tomorrow thanks!
> 
> I wish I had made a list of my HG items back then. I remember glycerin worked well for me then I remembered threads saying that if the air was dry, glycerin will suck out moisture from your hair. Anyone remember that???
> 
> Sistaslick's hair is similar to mine from what I recall but she's relaxed. I need to look on my fotki.



it may take u awhile to find products and techniques that work.  Try not to let it get you down.  Also, I something works for you, DO IT!  Don't worry about what other "heads" do. My hair doesn't like detangling with conditioner in it. I have to rinse it out first.  Other ladies can't do that .....oh well. To each her own  your hair likes glycerin. Hates the shower. Go for it. 

Don't try to force your hair to do what it won't do. 

FYI. The hairveda strinillah works best without heat. I do not know why. But it does. Try it on dry hair with a plastic cap for about 20-60 minutes and see if you like it. Good luck!!!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

havilland said:


> it may take u awhile to find products and techniques that work.  Try not to let it get you down.  Also, I something works for you, DO IT!  Don't worry about what other "heads" do. My hair doesn't like detangling with conditioner in it. I have to rinse it out first.  Other ladies can't do that .....oh well. To each her own  your hair likes glycerin. Hates the shower. Go for it.
> 
> Don't try to force your hair to do what it won't do.
> 
> FYI. The hairveda strinillah works best without heat. I do not know why. But it does. Try it on dry hair with a plastic cap for about 20-60 minutes and see if you like it. Good luck!!!



Ill try it with heat thanks!


----------



## Julessy

MissMusic

I TOTALLY get what you are feeling. My last relaxer was June 4, 2011 and I just can't do it anymore. It requires a lot of time and dedication to care for transitioning hair. I have a 4 month-old and with taking care of him full time, I just don't have the time to nurture the two textures anymore. I'd much rather deal with one texture and that being my NATURAL texture, so I'm opting to BC on my one year anniversary as opposed to waiting two years.

When is your one year anniversary?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Checking in: I couldn't take my plaits anymore so I took them out yesterday. I missed my hair and I'm so happy it's free!  It seems the topic of conversation lately is detangling. I think detangling is different for every person depending on their hair type and how far into the transition they are. I'm a 4b, 5 months into my transition, and I have pretty thick hair. This is the method I used yesterday:

1. After I took out my plaits (finger detangling each piece as I went), I actually put my hair in four sections and detangled my hair with a spray bottle of water and EVOO (shake after every use) after ALL of my plaits were out. Kind of like a pre-poo. I only dampened the hair, I didn't soak it. 

2. I shampooed in the four sections with CON shampoo, concentrating mostly on the scalp, but I only finger detangled under the running water. 

3. I got out of the shower, towel-blotted my hair, then applied Shea Moisture shea butter conditioner to each section. 

4. I allowed my hair to air dry for about 15-20 minutes loosened, then gently detangled each section with the shower comb. 

5. I ponytail air-dried overnight in the four sections to stretch the NG. 

6. This morning I took the ponytails out, detangled once more with my Jilbere (just to be sure that it didn't tangle overnight), then gently maneuvered hair into a bun with a little Eco-styler olive oil gel on the edges. Tied it down for 20 minutes and was ready to go.


The only thing I think I'll change is the detangling again in the morning. When I ran the shower comb through my hair, there was little to no tangling, and only a few hairs were lost in the process, letting me know that the extra detangling was unnecessary. I think stretching the NG in the ponytail airdrying was key. I don't plan on sticking with this shampooing/detangling method for the rest of my transition, but it works well for now.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My braidouts are getting thicker and fuller! But, of course, the bane of my hair's existence are the relaxed ends that are left in my hair. Now, mind you they are primarily in my front and some in my crown. I know, I know. Cut! But, no, I have to persevere to see how long I can go. LOL!


----------



## A856

I had a bad dream not too long ago. For what ever reason, someone put some perm on my hair....and I was like dammit...now I gotta start transitioning all over again.

Glad it was just a dream....

what I think I will do is cut the permed ends off at the nape area (just a small section) and see what it's really looking like...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

A856 said:


> I had a bad dream not too long ago. For what ever reason, someone put some perm on my hair....and I was like dammit...now I gotta start transitioning all over again.
> 
> Glad it was just a dream....
> 
> what I think I will do is cut the permed ends off at the nape area (just a small section) and see what it's really looking like...



Ah, the relaxer nightmare! Welcome to transitioning. It's par for the course.


----------



## MissMusic

Julessy said:


> @MissMusic
> 
> I TOTALLY get what you are feeling. My last relaxer was June 4, 2011 and I just can't do it anymore. It requires a lot of time and dedication to care for transitioning hair. I have a 4 month-old and with taking care of him full time, I just don't have the time to nurture the two textures anymore. I'd much rather deal with one texture and that being my NATURAL texture, so I'm opting to BC on my one year anniversary as opposed to waiting two years.
> 
> When is your one year anniversary?



EXACTLY! My anniversary is May 19th. I am currently in a set of braids that I am not taking out until June, so I will definitely big chop then.


----------



## Dayjoy

I just looked at some gray roots and realized that I do get a half inch per month.  I thought I was a slow grower.  This is encouraging.  Maybe I won't have to transition forever and ever like I was thinking.


----------



## havilland

shockolate said:


> Ill try it with heat thanks!



try it WITHOUT heat....hth


----------



## GeorginaSparks

havilland said:


> try it WITHOUT heat....hth



I did and it didnt work. Honestly I dont think it's meant for my hair.


----------



## havilland

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Checking in: I couldn't take my plaits anymore so I took them out yesterday. I missed my hair and I'm so happy it's free!  It seems the topic of conversation lately is detangling. I think detangling is different for every person depending on their hair type and how far into the transition they are. I'm a 4b, 5 months into my transition, and I have pretty thick hair. This is the method I used yesterday:
> 
> 1. After I took out my plaits (finger detangling each piece as I went), I actually put my hair in four sections and detangled my hair with a spray bottle of water and EVOO (shake after every use) after ALL of my plaits were out. Kind of like a pre-poo. I only dampened the hair, I didn't soak it.
> 
> 2. I shampooed in the four sections with CON shampoo, concentrating mostly on the scalp, but I only finger detangled under the running water.
> 
> 3. I got out of the shower, towel-blotted my hair, then applied Shea Moisture shea butter conditioner to each section.
> 
> 4. I allowed my hair to air dry for about 15-20 minutes loosened, then gently detangled each section with the shower comb.
> 
> 5. I ponytail air-dried overnight in the four sections to stretch the NG.
> 
> 6. This morning I took the ponytails out, detangled once more with my Jilbere (just to be sure that it didn't tangle overnight), then gently maneuvered hair into a bun with a little Eco-styler olive oil gel on the edges. Tied it down for 20 minutes and was ready to go.
> 
> 
> The only thing I think I'll change is the detangling again in the morning. When I ran the shower comb through my hair, there was little to no tangling, and only a few hairs were lost in the process, letting me know that the extra detangling was unnecessary. *I think stretching the NG in the ponytail airdrying was key.* I don't plan on sticking with this shampooing/detangling method for the rest of my transition, but it works well for now.



i agree.  this is key for me.  i'm almost 10 months post and i neeeeeeeed to stretch the new growth to make it compatible with the length of my hair.

keep the faith ladies....every time i get frustrated with my hair, i remind myself that i can cut it any time.  which i have no desire to do....BUT, if you want to cut, i say go for it!


----------



## havilland

shockolate said:


> I did and it didnt work. Honestly I dont think it's meant for my hair.


 

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh!  ok....sorry.


----------



## Meemee6223

I am loving my hair at the moment. I've come to the realization that I need to treat my hair like it's natural rather than relaxed. The natural hair is totally winning and I'm not going to fight with her anymore. I've realized that trying to comb my hair is a losing battle and finger combing makes my life a heck of a lot easier. I can see now that my hair isn't even tangled like I thought it was... I'm happy...until I hit the next obstacle!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Trying to combat the dryness of my relaxed hair. The NG seems to be holding moisture better than my airdried relaxed hair. Not sure what I'm going to do about this. Maybe I'll put it in a big plait and baggy tonight with EVOO.


----------



## daviine

daviine said:


> I just tried to take a pic of my new growth but it just looks to me like I'm balding/thinning in the crown area. My husband said  the same a few weeks ago after I asked him to examine a part of my head that was itching in a weird kind of way.
> 
> The part seems wider than I think it should be but I'm too embarrassed to post it.  If it is balding/thinning, I'm wondering if it from the gajillion ponytails I've put my hair in over the years or relaxing or both.  Bunning is supposed to be my go-to style until I figure out what my hair needs/wants in terms of moisture.  I'm really trying so hard to remember but I think I vaguely remember a stylist telling me to vary the position of my ponytails--and if she said that was it because she saw something or was she just giving preventative advice?  Can't remember.  I don't know.



Went to the dermatologist today who confirmed that my hair was thinning and prescribed some medication and came up with a new regimen for me.  No oils-- only cones.  The diagnosis.... "seborrheic dermatitis with associated hair breakage".  :scratchch

I'm too tired to write a full post about my experience today but to me, hair loss and hair breakage are two different animals.


----------



## NJoy

daviine said:


> Went to the dermatologist today who confirmed that my hair was thinning and prescribed some medication and came up with a new regimen for me. No oils-- only cones.  The diagnosis.... "seborrheic dermatitis with associated hair breakage". :scratchch
> 
> I'm too tired to write a full post about my experience today but to me, hair loss and hair breakage are two different animals.


 
Well, the good thing is, now that you know what's going on and have a treatment prescribed, hopefully things will get better and you may experience regrowth in those thinning areas. I don't know if your dr suggested using a dandruff shampoo with Zinc pyrithione but, I know that there's studies that show that Z.P. not only helps with dandruff but also stimulates regrowth. 

Stay hopeful. The diagnosis doesn't sound as bad as it must feel. Sounds like what you have is caused by an oily scalp and blocked pores. Not likely permanent. Stay hopeful. Healing is on its way.


----------



## Rae81

I cut a little section of my relaxed ends off, I love my curls . When I stretch it. It comes down to my chin. Not ready to cut it all off yet I want more length



Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Anonymous1

Ok can some direct me to or give me a good braid out tutorial or some steps. I can't corn row and my braid outs always come out horrible.


----------



## NJoy

Anonymous1 said:


> Ok can some direct me to or give me a good braid out tutorial or some steps. I can't corn row and my braid outs always come out horrible.


 
Here's one from Longhairdontcare2011 (Domin over at BHM).  

http://youtu.be/Gl0zshvjp5U

I've been wanting to learn how to braid my own hair too.  I can cornrow others or french braid mine but not cornrow.  I thought she was moving slowly enough so you can see what she's doing. (I just wish her nails weren't black like her hair but it's still clear what's going on.)  Also, seeing her super long hair is always a plus. 

HTH


----------



## ready2gro

Hi! Im currently in braids and it looks like the back of my hair is growing faster than the front. The way it was cut the back is probably 50% or a little more natural and the front and sides are only 15-25% natural. Do y'all think that has something to do with it?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Okay. I'm officially the creepy girl drooling over the gorgeous natural head of hair at the table next to me in Panera. Curse the lack of self control that caused me to give up my transition two years ago! I could have that hair now!


----------



## Nerd.

*AND IM OUT.









* I did it guys. I spent the past 2 years and 8 months transitioning and its officially over!!  *heel click*

I am so happy. 
Keep up the great work everyone, and do not give up. I feel so much pride knowing that I stayed focus and achieved my goal. The reward of being natural again made everything so worth it.
I love my hair. 


So farewell and adios.

*sprints to the natural side* 

See you all there!:luv2:


----------



## daviine

Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## ready2gro

Nerd. said:
			
		

> AND IM OUT.
> 
> I did it guys. I spent the past 2 years and 8 months transitioning and its officially over!!  *heel click*
> 
> I am so happy.
> Keep up the great work everyone, and do not give up. I feel so much pride knowing that I stayed focus and achieved my goal. The reward of being natural again made everything so worth it.
> I love my hair.
> 
> So farewell and adios.
> 
> *sprints to the natural side*
> 
> See you all there!:luv2:



Omg I'm so motivated!!! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Nerd. said:


> *AND IM OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I did it guys. I spent the past 2 years and 8 months transitioning and its officially over!!  *heel click*
> 
> I am so happy.
> Keep up the great work everyone, and do not give up. I feel so much pride knowing that I stayed focus and achieved my goal. The reward of being natural again made everything so worth it.
> I love my hair.
> 
> 
> So farewell and adios.
> 
> *sprints to the natural side*
> 
> See you all there!:luv2:



Congrats!!


----------



## Cocoeuro

Nerd. said:
			
		

> AND IM OUT.
> 
> I did it guys. I spent the past 2 years and 8 months transitioning and its officially over!!  *heel click*
> 
> I am so happy.
> Keep up the great work everyone, and do not give up. I feel so much pride knowing that I stayed focus and achieved my goal. The reward of being natural again made everything so worth it.
> I love my hair.
> 
> So farewell and adios.
> 
> *sprints to the natural side*
> 
> See you all there!:luv2:



congrats,  I'm starting to transition again for the second and last time


----------



## Cruzankink

I bit the bullet guys... I did the BC.  I BC about 2 weeks ago (6 months post) but was so busy I was unable to post it till now.  My goal was to transition for a year but my hair had other plans.  It WAS scary but I LOVE it. I'm getting to know my hair and we are in a loving courtship. I can't wait to make certain natural hair milestones like afro puff, twist outs etc.  Here are some pics. Thanx for your support and happy transition!


----------



## havilland

Nerd. said:


> *AND IM OUT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it guys. I spent the past 2 years and 8 months transitioning and its officially over!! *heel click*
> 
> I am so happy.
> Keep up the great work everyone, and do not give up. I feel so much pride knowing that I stayed focus and achieved my goal. The reward of being natural again made everything so worth it.
> I love my hair.
> 
> 
> So farewell and adios.
> 
> *sprints to the natural side*
> 
> See you all there!:luv2:


 

wow!  congrats!  is it big chop week or what?


----------



## havilland

Cruzankink said:


> I bit the bullet guys... I did the BC. I BC about 2 weeks ago (6 months post) but was so busy I was unable to post it till now. My goal was to transition for a year but my hair had other plans. It WAS scary but I LOVE it. I'm getting to know my hair and we are in a loving courtship. I can't wait to make certain natural hair milestones like afro puff, twist outs etc. Here are some pics. Thanx for your support and happy transition!
> 
> View attachment 146433
> 
> View attachment 146435
> 
> View attachment 146437


 
congrats to you too!!!!


----------



## ResultsMayVary

It's been 6 months since the permanent BKT damage, when I was transitioning from relaxed hair this what my breaking point. 
But the difference between my "new growth" and my BKT'd hair is ridiculous at this point 

Just hoping I don't break at this point again *hides scissors*


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Ladies, are regular braidouts really practical for retaining our  relaxed ends? I've been thinking, and it seems like and awful lot of  manipulation to rebraid every night and unbraid every morning. Wouldn't  that result in significant tangling on wash day? What are you ladies  using as a regular style while transitioning?


----------



## MsDee14

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, are regular braidouts really practical for retaining our relaxed ends? I've been thinking, and it seems like and awful lot of manipulation to rebraid every night and unbraid every morning. Wouldn't that result in significant tangling on wash day? What are you ladies using as a regular style while transitioning?


 
I think that may be too much manipulation to re-braid nightly. Maybe you can do braid-n-curls or twist-n-curls instead? That way you can pineapple your hair nightly and preserve the style for almost up to a week. 

My transition style are twists with my own hair, but when I do wear my hair out, I either ponytail roller-set it and rock the curls, do braid-outs which only last 2 days(then I bun after) and I do braid-n-curls that last up to 4 days.


----------



## havilland

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, are regular braidouts really practical for retaining our  relaxed ends? I've been thinking, and it seems like and awful lot of  manipulation to rebraid every night and unbraid every morning. Wouldn't  that result in significant tangling on wash day? What are you ladies  using as a regular style while transitioning?



i'm about 10 months post and i have not done any braidouts.....

i but my hair in a bun mostly.  i also wear half wigs if i want a change.

i deep condition and co wash twice a week and then i air dry in a ponytail and bun up the ends.  that's my staple style for now.  my hair would not be happy with me twisting it nightly.


----------



## daviine

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> Ladies, are regular braidouts really practical for retaining our  relaxed ends? I've been thinking, and it seems like and awful lot of  manipulation to rebraid every night and unbraid every morning. Wouldn't  that result in significant tangling on wash day? What are you ladies  using as a regular style while transitioning?



newbeginnings2010

My thoughts exactly a few weeks ago. I stopped doing braidouts temporarily. I will resume when I figure out how to maximize the moisture in my hair and slow down the breakage. Braidouts seem to be too much manipulation for dry, fragile hair.

Btw, I saw your post in the other thread and I wanted to say that I did notice we were at similar points in our transition.I tried to post about it  a few days ago but somehow I must have messed up because it never went through. When was your last relaxer? Mine was 11/12/11.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine

My last was 11/16/11. Are you bunning until you figure it out as well?


----------



## daviine

newbeginnings2010

I'm doing something but I don't know if its bunning. Do people keep their hair in the same bun all week because I can never do that. I always end up playing with my new growth and then messing up the all the trouble I went to of trying to smooth it down.

I use the scarf method to tie/smooth the hair down. It never really looks smooth just like super wavy so I wear a headband to cover up the new growth. Then I just pin up the relaxed ends. I tried to use like a super cute clip or pin. I really don't like idea of wearing a headband and a clip. 

I just started doing that about two weeks ago though. I discovered that style by accident because I was trying to Caruso the back but it didn't turn out exactly how I wanted it so I pinned it.  This just reminded me know that I should keep trying to master that. I think it will be cute if I can get my hair to cooperate.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine said:


> @newbeginnings2010
> 
> I'm doing something but I don't know if its bunning. Do people keep their hair in the same bun all week because I can never do that. *I always end up playing with my new growth and then messing up the all the trouble I went to of trying to smooth it down.*



daviine

I'm sorry, I had to laugh hard at the bolded because that is so me! I just looove my new growth so much that my bun never stays smooth. Headbands and hair accessories are also my new BFFs right now. I like the braidouts because they keep my new growth so smooth, but if they're going to cause me to lose my length later on, I'll only do them occasionally. Do you think bantu knotting nightly would be just as bad? Anyone feel free to answer.


----------



## Rae81

I had to have a talk with my hair today because it showed off big time yesterday when I washed it. I let my hair know that I was not happy that it decided that no matter what it was going to stay a tangled mess. It's been nine months and yesterday I was ready to relax my hair.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Meemee6223

Rae81 said:
			
		

> I had to have a talk with my hair today because it showed off big time yesterday when I washed it. I let my hair know that I was not happy that it decided that no matter what it was going to stay a tangled mess. It's been nine months and yesterday I was ready to relax my hair.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D





I know what u mean! I looked long and hard at my hair last night. I am 8 months post as of April 20 and my hair has fought me most of the way but every time I think about a relaxer, the thought of mixing that concoction and slandering it on my hair and praying this won't be the one that makes me go bald like the ladies on youtube.... There's no way I'm going back to a relaxer!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## daviine

I miss not knowing what to do with my hair.  At this point, I'm throwing anything in my hair.  It will probably yield the same result as carefully planning what I'm going to put in my hair;; a HAM.  Maybe I'll get lucky though and something will work...like my own personal hair lottery.  

Gonna try not to cut or relax until July 1.  Then August 16....then.....who knows?


----------



## Rae81

Today while washing my hair I noticed I have more new growth then I thought and that my hair is retaining some length. So maybe I won't have to transition as long as I want. The downside to seeing that my hair has gotten longer is that its going to be harder to cut

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## curlcomplexity

Just checking in!

I've noticed that the longer my natural hair gets, the easier the transition is becoming...but the more anxious in getting to cut the rest off 

I can now see the difference in textures, tighter curls in the back and sides, and loose ones in the front.  

I'm at work watching YT videos contemplating whether I should wait the whole year or only 10 months before I BC.


----------



## LatterGlory

:littleang---------


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

^^I co-sign this! Cut a inch every other month and it'll go much easier.


----------



## A856

qtslim83 said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> *I've noticed that the longer my natural hair gets, the easier the transition is becoming...but the more anxious in getting to cut the rest off *
> 
> *I can now see the difference in textures, tighter curls in the back and sides, and loose ones in the front*.
> 
> I'm at work watching YT videos contemplating whether I should wait the whole year or only 10 months before I BC.


 
Totally agreed....I've cut a few inches last year...thinking about cutting more, but afraid of the major shrinkage


----------



## newbeginnings2010

chrisanddonniesmommy

How did you trim without straightening every other month?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

newbeginnings2010 said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> How did you trim without straightening every other month?



I trim when I twist my hair (I call them Celie twists because they are medium to large). After I twist, I seek the relaxed ends. I usually know by the fact that they are so dang thin,


----------



## ScorpioLove

hey ladies
i've attempted transitioning before. lasted  8 months but my mom was practically begging me to perm my hair cause it looked "crazy" and tangles were awful.
i really don't like perming my hair, i want to try and transition again. 

if i can get over the issues i had the first time 1. tangles 2. style challenged
i think i can transition successfully this time.

im only 3.5 months post but i hope to do a 3 year transition

**is there a thread with the useful links to threads specifically for transitioners?


----------



## WriterGirl

Checking in at 15 months. 

This will probably be it for me ladies. I had another "mini-chop" session with the scissors -- I couldn't stay away . 







I have about 6-7 inches of natural hair --- about collar bone length stretched. I can put my hair in a small puff.

I have about an 1-2 inches left of relaxed hair and I didn't BC because I know it's psychological and chickened out.

I get my Senegalese twists on 5/19 for my Hawaii trip and so I will BC then. 

That will give me a much deserved break and then I can revel in being fully natural!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Ladies, I know many both natural, relaxed, and transitioning have said this, but I would like to reiterate that Shea Moisture is NOT a good product line for me and it is VERY drying. I was about to give in and give my roots a good, hard blow dry, but I really think it's the product. I think I can get some use out of the conditioner because it works just fine as a prepoo, but it's an AWFUL leave-in. 

For now, I'm going back to my tried and true cone, Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat and sealing with Africa's Best Herbal oil. This worked really well to moisturize and lay down my relaxed and natural air dried hair in a smooth bun at 5 months post today. When I run out of what's left of the Butter Treat, I may try something cone-free, but until then I'm sticking with what works. For now, my hair likes cones!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

^Use what works for you!!!


----------



## daviine

Which Shea Moisture product? I have a few here but haven't tried them all. I'm so confused by the directions and/or lack of directions on the product. It can be a leave-in or a conditioner? Some products seem to do the same thing.  I don't know--maybe I'm just nitpicking.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

@daviine
I have the line in the yellow-orange packaging. I have the entire line except the masque, which I tried and hated in the past. On my bottle the conditioner says it can be left in, but it's awful either way. I'm just glad it helps with detangling my hair before a wash because otherwise it would be in the garbage, wasted money.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I've tried the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Milk and it works for me. But, as I said, use what works for you.


----------



## WriterGirl

newbeginnings2010 I had to stop the Shea Moisture shampoo too as well. It may have something to do with the sea kelp. My hair is protein sensitive and maybe that ingredient had something to do with it. After a while, my hair started to get really dry and my protein/moisture balance was off.

As for cones? Girl, my hair loves some cones. I ain't gonna stop using them.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

How are you all combating thin ends (when styling)? My new growth is so thick that my damaged BKT ends are beginning to look see through in comparison when wearing braid/twist outs. I want to just cut them off but out of mere frustration more so than actual wanting them gone


----------



## curlcomplexity

LatterGlory said:


> Hello @qtslim83
> 
> Have you thought about mini-chopping or gradually cutting an inch at a time leading up to the end of the transition?


 


chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> ^^I co-sign this! Cut a inch every other month and it'll go much easier.


 

 hi ladies!

I've been mini-chopped twice already.  The first time about 3-4 inches and the second time 2 weeks ago, about 1 1/2 inches.  Even with all the chopping I'm still a little past APL in the back.  I'm probably going to go ahead and chop another couple of inches this weekend 

My friends and co-workers are all saying the same thing:  Women out here would love to have hair as long and thick as yours and here you go chopping it all off


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ResultsMayVary said:


> How are you all combating thin ends (when styling)? My new growth is so thick that my damaged BKT ends are beginning to look see through in comparison when wearing braid/twist outs. I want to just cut them off but out of mere frustration more so than actual wanting them gone



Since I'm close two years. I've been a ninja about them  I've been snipping them off.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

ResultsMayVary, I usually put my ends on perm rods or tuck them into a bun. 

I can't wait to BC! I just need to decide whether I want to do it:
a) The day I graduate from college (once I get home obviously, but probably not since we'll be going out to eat etc).
b) A random day afterwards?
c) Hold out until June 2nd so I can be an even 26 months?

[/the musings of a neurotic person]


----------



## Rae81

I love this stuff. It has a lot of slip and detangles my hair real good

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## NJoy

I'd love to see my hair's progress. And at the same time, I don't even want to know what my relaxed ends are looking like right about now.  To peek or not to peek. That is the question.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 20 weeks post today. 
My hair is sooo dry. I may wash it tonight.


----------



## NJoy

I peeked. And I'm feeling SO much better. My thickness is crazy awesome. And now that my hair is dry more often, the shrinkage had me wondering if my hair was going backwards. I'm amazed at how much shrinkage I actually get. This is all new to me. I'd better check my hair more often just to keep myself encouraged that I'm still on track.


----------



## ready2gro

I'm getting tired of braids


----------



## WriterGirl

ready2gro How long have you had your braids? 

I'm SO looking forward to my getting my sengalese twist braids. I need a break. Me and this transitioning hair been at it for over a year. But then I may get tired of them too.


----------



## A856

qtslim83 said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I've been mini-chopped twice already. The first time about 3-4 inches and the second time 2 weeks ago, about 1 1/2 inches. Even with all the chopping I'm still a little past APL in the back. I'm probably going to go ahead and chop another couple of inches this weekend
> 
> My friends and co-workers are all saying the same thing: Women out here would love to have hair as long and thick as yours and here you go chopping it all off


 
I'm soooo tired of hearing that. I just want to :buttkick:. 

I love my coils...the more and more I transition over I think my hair type is 4a but I'm not to sure.
Come June I may chop a few more inches...MAYBE if not then definitely at the end of the year.


----------



## Rae81

I think I have heat damage on one side of my hair. It was straight and now it has a lil wave to it but its not curly like the other side or the hair right below it. Is there any way to fix it. My hair looks funny to me when I do a wet but because one side is wavy and the other side is straight.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Dayjoy

Today makes 21 weeks and Monday will be five months.  It has actually been relatively easy so far.  I guess if I weren't being so lazy and washed my own hair more often myself I would encounter more problems.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Today for me makes 24 weeks. I believe the longest I've gone is 26 weeks, so I'm looking forward to passing that mark.


----------



## Shinka

Just hitting 3 months. It hasn't been hard and I a DIYer. But I hate my beautiful flat irons don't last past a day since I sweat in my head. My hair is too short for a decent pony but it's getting there. My bob hairstyle is growing out and I am maintaining my relaxed ends.

I don't know what to do once my postpartum 6 weeks is over and I'm working out regularly as shrinkage is a B. I may have to try extension braids. I am not liking my braid and twist outs.

Trying to be patient and work with and not against my hair. All this is tough with a newborn.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

I am 10 months into my transition. Right now I am in braids under a wig. 

I will continue to do this until September, removing my braids once Every 3 weeks. Trimming every 4 months, my  next trim is this month. I will get it once I break these braids down.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Shinka

Hey, let me know how you're coping as you go along. I'll have a newborn in a couple of weeks as well.


----------



## Dayjoy

I finally washed my hair today.   Actually I co-washed it for the first time in a really long time and I did a wash n go for the first time since last summer.  I can clearly see my natural texture(s) and I am SO EXCITED!  I will have the best wash n go after my transition!   Which, by the way, will be for a nice, long time because a TWA is not for me. I pulled my hair back to see how it would look on me and, um,


----------



## JJamiah

I am going to try my hand at crochet braids. Most likely next month so I can redo for July if I really like them. 

I'd leave them in 4 weeks, then remove!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Washed my hair yesterday and tries a new protective style: individual plaits in the back and braids in the front. Check out my blog post for pics. LHCF is acting funny about posting my pics for some reason. I'll try again to attach them later. Going to try to hold on to this style for 2-3 weeks if possible. Probably won't have much of a choice seeing as I'm 41 weeks pregnant and getting ready for an induction soon, lol.

I plan on curling them and using a flower to accent the style.


----------



## Shinka

I may go buy some hair tomorrow and put in some individual extensions. I washed my hair today and the roots after detangling laid down nicely. The creamy crack is calling me because I am getting frustrated with my hair taking so long to style. I miss easy roller sets and pin curls.

I think my frustration is mainly due to not having enough hair for a decent ponytail. So I can't use a phony pony or wear a bun. I can gather my hair into two anorexic pigtails to put some tension on roots for air drying.

It's a process and I need something that is manageable with the baby. I am trying my best not to abuse my FHI flatiron or cause heat damage 

Sadly the lazy part of me doesn't feel taking 2-3 days to braid either lol...sigh #newmommytransitioningblues

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newbeginnings2010

@Shinka
I wish there were a thread for new mommy transitioners. I think I'm going to need one too. I like my new current transitioning style, but I'm not sure I'm going to have the energy to do it once my little one gets here. You should start a blog! That is if you can find the energy and time. You could help a lot of future new mommy transitioners. I think we can benefit from each other's triumphs AND mistakes.


----------



## Shinka

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @Shinka
> I wish there were a thread for new mommy transitioners. I think I'm going to need one too. I like my new current transitioning style, but I'm not sure I'm going to have the energy to do it once my little one gets here. You should start a blog! That is if you can find the energy and time. You could help a lot of future new mommy transitioners. I think we can benefit from each other's triumphs AND mistakes.




@newbeginnings2010

Yea I could probably write about how I took the baby monitor in the bathroom with me while I showered today and when the baby cried I quickly covered my hair with my ceramide conditioner and put on my conditioning cap before I ran out to tend to him. I figured I could get in a few "DC" minutes just in case I couldn't finish my shower as planned lol.

Luckily, his pacifier fell out of his mouth and he just needed it repositioned. I got to finish my shower and hair washing.


----------



## Shinka

In two months, I grew an inch of hair... since March 4th. Yesterday I washed and air dried on two pigtails to stretch roots. I flat ironed it tonight with a few passes at the roots. Looks like I am retaining my relaxed ends since I started transitioning.

Excuse the nursing Bra lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ready2gro

WriterGirl this set only 4 or 5 weeks, but i've had braids since january. the same day i took out the last set, I put these in.


----------



## havilland

So far I have been surviving with the curly girl method. No shampoo. Just co wash. I deep condish once a week and co wash once a week. Hair is very manageable at ten months post. 

I'm mostly bunning. I will probably blow dry and trim this weekend.


----------



## toyas08

The other day it looked like I had dread locks my relaxed hair was clumped together and was super dry. I don't know what's going on with my hair.


----------



## havilland

toyas08 said:


> The other day it looked like I had dread locks my relaxed hair was clumped together and was super dry. I don't know what's going on with my hair.



What has helped me ALOT is taking a light weight oil like almond oil or jojoba oil and putting it in an applicator bottle and applying the oil to my roots once a week or so. I don't really put the oil on my scalp. I just just the oil to make my roots soften up.  I wear a bun most of the time so I don't care if my hair is a little oily.  Doing this keeps the new growth lubricated so it doesn't clump together.  If you use a light oil, the oil absorbs into the hair after a few hours anyway.  

Also, not using shampoo has helped me too. I deep condition once or twice a week and only use shampoo once a month or less. I only shampoo when I feel build up. Skipping the detergent has helped my hair stay moisturized and have less tangles.


----------



## Shinka

I worked out today- first time in 10 months due to pregnancy restrictions. Finally I am 6 weeks  postpartum. I sweated out my press and flexi rod set. My roots thickened up since I sweat profusely fron my head.

 I don't know if my transitioning goals are going to compliment my workout goals. I either will need to BC or perm. I don't want to pay for braids since the last two times my scalp broke out. I believe itcwas due to my pregnancy (sensitivity) but that's an expensive experiment.

Sigh decisions decisions. Only if I could bun, but my hair is not long enough yet 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

Shinka said:


> I worked out today- first time in 10 months due to pregnancy restrictions. Finally I am 6 weeks  postpartum. I sweated out my press and flexi rod set. My roots thickened up since I sweat profusely fron my head.
> 
> I don't know if my transitioning goals are going to compliment my workout goals. I either will need to BC or perm. I don't want to pay for braids since the last two times my scalp broke out. I believe itcwas due to my pregnancy (sensitivity) but that's an expensive experiment.
> 
> Sigh decisions decisions. Only if I could bun, but my hair is not long enough yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Maybe u could try twists. Or braid outs. I would encourage you to not try to wear straight styles, pressed styles or anything that works against your curls. Sweat is good! Workout as much as u can cus it makes your hair grow 

Maybe a mini trim or check out some you tube styles to see if u can find an option. 

I feel your pain. Being able to bun has made this way easier for me.

Hang in there and congrats on the baby


----------



## Sophisto

I will be 7 months post in 5 days


----------



## newbeginnings2010

26 weeks today! This was where I gave up last time. No sign of the same feelings. I'm motivated to get to the finish line! I posted an update of my hair here in my blog. It's called Transitioning with a Newborn Update. I will try to keep in contact here about once per week, but since I just had the little one, I might not make that. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Shinka 

Congrats on the baby. Check out my style on my blog in my most recent post. Maybe it might be an option for you? I plan to keep my hair like this at least until I'm 6 weeks postpartum. It doesn't involve too much manipulation. You can wet your hair after workouts in this style and just rebraid section by section on wash day. I only plan on rebraiding the front every week and the rest every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## MsDee14

newbeginnings2010- I'm 26 weeks post as well. Just looked at your blog and love the style with the box braids in back/cornrows. I think I'll try that after I do box-braids in July. 

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## LivingDoll

My one year transitioning anniversary is Sunday. I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends left in some places (my hair was in a short 'do when I started). I'll post a pic next week.


----------



## havilland

it's been 317 days since my last relaxer......W.O.W.!


----------



## Shinka

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> @Shinka
> 
> Congrats on the baby. Check out my style on my blog in my most recent post. Maybe it might be an option for you? I plan to keep my hair like this at least until I'm 6 weeks postpartum. It doesn't involve too much manipulation. You can wet your hair after workouts in this style and just rebraid section by section on wash day. I only plan on rebraiding the front every week and the rest every 3-4 weeks.




@newbeginnings2010 Thanks for the suggestions and Congrats on your little one. I went ahead and relaxed my hair this am. I have too little hair with my cut to have done the style you suggested anyway.

I'll transition when I am done with my workout goals. I can't deal with my hair, exercise, hair post exercise and a baby. I start graduate school full time in August, plus returning to work this summer. It's too much and I need my hair to be easy and manageable. I 

have learned that I can stretch this long and keep my new growth/perm ends moisturized and strong. So I am leaving with valuable info on my hair & good techniques.

Good luck everyone on your transitions.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

56 wks post and doing well.  At this moment, I'm a happy camper.

Shinka, congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Shinka
Wow! You do have a lot going on. That's understandable. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Rae81

I don't know what I did to my hair today but I have angered it lol. It is a tangled mess. It was either the ors creamy aloe shampoo or the 2 minute reconstructer.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Anonymous1

I think I BC'ed yesterday. I got my hair flat ironed by a stylist and she trimmed by ends. I think she trimmed all relaxed ends off. My hair is flat ironed .and only touching my shoulders. I know for sure when I was it but I was APL before. I'm not too upset though because I knew they would be cut eventually.


----------



## havilland

today i am celebrating!  

i am soooooooooo not cutting my hair!  

i am sooooooooo glad i have been texlaxing and not bone straight because the two textures are similar.  i can tell my relaxed hair is not as strong as my natural hair, however, i have committed to deep conditioning every week and it has worked!

i can tell now that as long as i trim regularly and continue to protective style and deep condition like my life depends on it, i will not have to cut all my length off unless i want to.  

320 day since my last relaxer.....

(hair gods, please don't curse me)  LOL


----------



## JJamiah

almost 11 months post; wearing my wig until I am officially 11 months. Removing them wearing a half wig for a week; then back up into my wigs.  I can't stand the heat and don't want to expose my kitchen  joking.

I can't wait to get back into my curlformers for a few months


----------



## WriterGirl

Ladies,

I cut off my relaxed ends Friday. Yay! So happy to fully natural. Here's my BC (really a BT -- big trim) thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=620409

Wishing you guys the best of luck!  See ya'll on the natural side.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

WriterGirl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I cut off my relaxed ends Friday. Yay! So happy to fully natural. Here's my BC (really a BT -- big trim) thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=620409
> 
> Wishing you guys the best of luck!  See ya'll on the natural side.



Congrats! See you soon.


----------



## OhTall1

According to my ticker, as of today I've been relaxer free for one year.  I'm going to throw a little smiley face party in this post to celebrate.

:2cool: :reddancer:

I'm doing mostly curlformer sets -- alternating between long/wide and long/narrow sets -- to get through the transition.  I still don't have a date for when I'll get rid of the last of the  relaxed ends, but since I'm not having any detangling challenges, I'm still doing okay managing the two different textures.

HHG!


----------



## janeemat

After having a discussion this weekend about relaxed and natural hair with some friends, I have a few questions.  One of my friends has been natural most of her adult life and the other just bc and is sporting a twa. My questions are is it possible to do a long term transition from relaxer to natural WITHOUT wearing wigs, weaves or braids say 18-24 months.  You just mainly bun, braidouts or flat iron.  Who on here is flat ironing their way to natural hair.  My two friends do not agree that you can transition long term without hiding the hair.  Enlighten me natural ladies.  I guess I need to visit this thread more often.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

janeemat

My cousin is the only person I know who transitioned by straightening her hair. She was BSL relaxed and grew to just below SL natural before BCing. Although I don't know if you want to try her reggie. She washed, DCed and straightened once per month, did nothing else in between except straighten the edges most mornings, and admits to some of her ends being permanently heat straightened in the front. I couldn't tell though. Anywho, good luck!


----------



## janeemat

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @janeemat
> 
> *My cousin is the only person I know who transitioned by straightening her hair. *She was BSL relaxed and grew to just below SL natural before BCing. Although I don't know if you want to try her reggie. She washed, DCed and straightened once per month, did nothing else in between except straighten the edges most mornings, and admits to some of her ends being permanently heat straightened in the front. I couldn't tell though. Anywho, good luck!


 
Mmmm...this is interesting.  I would think that there would be heat damage.  I wonder if any of the ladies here is doing that.


----------



## Z-kitty

Checking in 1.5 years post. I'm proud to say that I am dealing with my hair for the first time since 8 months post. Hubby is tired of the braids so I gave them up for a while. My staple style is the twist and curl. My hair is currently twisted and just rolled at the ends for my first ever twist out. Not sure how its going to turn out but I hope it looks good. Heading over to the crown and glory thread shortly to drop out.


----------



## Tiffanita

I've been transitioning for about 4 months, so I'm a newbie compared to most of you here. I think I'm a 4a, but I've had a relaxer most of my life, so who knows what my true texture is. I love how my new growth feels when it's wet, but once it dries...   Do you ladies have any product suggestions to keep my roots really moist?  My hair hates glycerin products.


----------



## janeemat

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @janeemat
> 
> My cousin is the only person I know who transitioned by straightening her hair. She was BSL relaxed and grew to just below SL natural before BCing. Although I don't know if you want to try her reggie. She washed, DCed and straightened once per month, did nothing else in between except straighten the edges most mornings, and admits to some of her ends being permanently heat straightened in the front. I couldn't tell though. Anywho, good luck!


 
I check out your blog today.  I'm going to keep my eye on you while your transition.....especially with a new baby.  He is so cute.


----------



## janeemat

havilland said:


> today i am celebrating!
> 
> i am soooooooooo not cutting my hair!
> 
> i am sooooooooo glad i have been texlaxing and not bone straight because the two textures are similar. i can tell my relaxed hair is not as strong as my natural hair, however, i have committed to deep conditioning every week and it has worked!
> 
> i can tell now that as long as i trim regularly and continue to protective style and deep condition like my life depends on it, i will not have to cut all my length off unless i want to.
> 
> 320 day since my last relaxer.....
> 
> *(hair gods, please don't curse me) LOL*


 
This made me LOL.....So are you bunning only....meaning no weaves or braids?  Your hair looks nice.


----------



## MsDee14

1 day shy of 27 weeks post! My edges will not lay down AT ALL. But I am embracing the natural curls. 
Tomorrow I will do my wash routine and put in some twists(with my own hair). I bought some straws so I can curl the bottom of them. Can't wait!


----------



## Z-kitty

Did my first flat twist out was a major HOT MESS so I had to rock a bun to work.  The next day I tried it again with just regular twist with my perms ends rolled.  It was the BOMB but it only lasted a day.  Im washing and retwisting every two days until I find a product that offers some hold. ANY SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## toyas08

Tomorrow I will be 11 months post. I put my hair in mini braids. All I need is some styles


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Hi Ladies! I've been doing a horrible job checking in, but I've been busy with my baby thesis and exams. Now I'm pleased to say that I have graduated from undergrad 

I flatironed and rollerset my hair for the graduation but it poofed in about twenty minutes  Anyway, my hair is still semi-straightened and I plan to keep it this way until the 2nd when I BC. I can't wait for my first wash and go! 

Random texture shots! I'm thinking that I'm 4a but I'd love to hear what others think. Obviously hair type doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things but just for kicks 

The first one is damp and the other one is dry.


----------



## Sweetgirl08

Hi ladies just peeking in! 

MY STORY:

I was a straight natural for 8/9 yrs and I thought I was doing pretty well until my last semester or grad school. I ended up with lots of heat damage and wasn't hair was staring to shed like crazy. So I decided to relax thinking it would solve some time issues dealing with a 2 yr old babygirl, work, etc... I quickly found out I was wrong since I had to self relax my hair went from BSL to just below my shoulder and lots of split ends and other damage... So my last relaxer was 2/15/12 ONLY 3 and a half months into my transition and I'm trying to hold out on the BC (maybe after 6 or 9 months).  HOPEFULLY, I can find some descent styles since I have no time or money for braids just yet. 

 I don't plan on being a straight natural this go round and I hope I can manage better than before since I will be starting a professional school very soon. Can't wait until I have thick, healthy hair again!


----------



## Shelew

LaChaBla said:
			
		

> According to my ticker, as of today I've been relaxer free for one year.  I'm going to throw a little smiley face party in this post to celebrate.
> 
> :2cool: :reddancer:
> 
> I'm doing mostly curlformer sets -- alternating between long/wide and long/narrow sets -- to get through the transition.  I still don't have a date for when I'll get rid of the last of the  relaxed ends, but since I'm not having any detangling challenges, I'm still doing okay managing the two different textures.
> 
> HHG!



Yeah! Good for you! How is the new growth with doing curlformer sets and how long are they lasting? Which products are you using? I was thinking on trying. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## nemi95

Help! I last relaxed 9 months ago, but I've still got about 5inches of straight hair. My natural texture is so thick and course in the center of my head that I can't deal with it anymore. Do you think a texturizer would be a good option for me? I work out 5 times a week so I bun it everyday and hate it. Too much work to mess it up after a good cardio session. I want to do something about this ASAP. I have no problem with hair growth, but my hair is very dry and lots of split ends. I can't retain length. I had about 3" cut off last trimming, and about 5" cut off before that while I was relaxed.


----------



## BlkMane

I think it's possible to transition without doing a BC by either flatironing (but not everyday) OR by doing braid/twist-outs. If your relaxed hair is already long when you start transitioning, I think it is even easier cause you can just bun it. Make sure your hair is really moisturized and just bun. I would just bun using creamy leave-in and SCurl activator if my hair was longer right now.

I've been transitioning back to natural since last October. I had shoulder length hair until December then I went in for a "TRIM" and ended up with a haircut. Due to now having shorter hair in the back (wedge-like bob), it's added additional stress to my transitioning process. I can't really put my hair back in a ponytail. It's just too short. So, I have to wear my hair out or with just the front pinned back.

As you transitioning ladies all know, the longer the new growth the harder it becomes to deal with the two textures. I HAD been flatironing my hair and wearing it straight, but recently keeping my hair straight and NOT poofy, has become pretty darn hard. So, therefore, at this point, I think I need to do braid-outs until I decide to cut off the relaxed ends.

I tend to rollerset first, dry under dryer, then do braids with a little Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus curling milk. This gives me more length. If I just do a braidout with wet hair, I get too much shrinkage for my liking right now cause my hair in the back is too short to fall "correctly."

I also try to make sure I moisture, do protein on occasion, take my vitamins an do hot oil treatments when I have the time.


----------



## JJamiah

Transition is going well. I just want more growth. erplexed


----------



## daviine

28 weeks since my last relaxer.  I'm not having any issues with detangling yet as most of the conditioners that I've tried detangle well.  I'm still trying to find a conditioner that adequately moisturizes my hair and I'm still looking for a moisturizer.  

I wish I could cut my hair already but I know I won't be able to style it and that I will hate it.  

I've considered becoming a straight haired natural but still unsure so I'm not going to make any major decisions yet.  I'll just keep at it until I decide to relax or BC.


----------



## godzooki

47 weeks so far...I'm in absolute shock that I have not caved and relaxed yet!  I just decided to start using heat (hairdryer) twice a month to straighten and did it with tonight's wash session. I think if I can keep up with that then, who knows how long I'll transition for! I just need to figure out some good non frizz/curl reverting moisturizers for when I do heat straighten my hair. Any suggestions?


----------



## AJellyCake

janeemat said:


> . My questions are is it possible to do a long term transition from relaxer to natural WITHOUT wearing wigs, weaves or braids say 18-24 months.


janeemat
Well I'm only 14 months post or so, but I haven't used wigs, weaves, or braids at all. I've just done braidouts and buns. I flatironed my hair twice this period (last June and December). So it's definitely possible and easy. In fact, I'm really glad that I haven't completely put my hair away for a long time; it's been great to see it grow and the curls slowly get longer and longer. Like BlkMane said, I think it's easier if your hair is longer. I started maybe an inch or two above APL and now I'm MBL (with LOTS of trims). It makes braidouts easier (I can do just two pigtails and then ponytail that or leave it half up and half down), and of course I can bun it.


----------



## Dayjoy

janeemat said:


> After having a discussion this weekend about relaxed and natural hair with some friends, I have a few questions.  One of my friends has been natural most of her adult life and the other just bc and is sporting a twa. My questions are is it possible to do a long term transition from relaxer to natural WITHOUT wearing wigs, weaves or braids say 18-24 months.  You just mainly bun, braidouts or flat iron.  Who on here is flat ironing their way to natural hair.  My two friends do not agree that you can transition long term without hiding the hair.  Enlighten me natural ladies.  I guess I need to visit this thread more often.



I'll be 25 weeks post on this Wednesday and I'm not doing any wigs, weaves, or braids.  I go to my stylist and get my hair flat ironed once a month.  I wash and set (then do Bantu knot outs or ponytails/buns) or do wash n gos (my hair was texlaxed) in between.  Sometimes...I don't wash it at all in between.   My transition has been going really well so far.  I started out at APL and have been trimming and maintaining that length.  I'm looking forward to next week when I can say it has been a half year.  janeemat


----------



## godzooki

These photos are from last night after I washed my hair. First pic is fresh from shower, no product. 47 wks post. My finger is at the demarcation where my new growth ends and relaxed hair begins. This is unstretched.





And stretched. Man, shrinkage is a mother!




I used a blowdryer to straighten enough to retain some length and avoid tangles. This pic is from this morning.


----------



## JJamiah

@godzooki okay we are both 47 weeks post Yay, Found someone to hang with 

ANd wait, we both have 4 boys


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> This made me LOL.....So are you bunning only....meaning no weaves or braids?  Your hair looks nice.



I weave my hair up for about six months every year. But not for transitioning, for retention and to cut down on manipulation. 

My last relaxer was july 2011. My hair was weaved up for the fall.  I planned to relax when I took the weave out but  then I decided not to. And here I am 47 weeks post'. I have been bunning, ponytailing and i straightened 2x this year. 

I have been dealing with my new growth since march. The key for me has been finger combing, oiling and deep conditioning religiously. I only comb my hair with wide tooth comb once week or so in the shower on soaking wet, deep conditioned hair

Another key ----giving up how my hair used to look and accepting how she is now


----------



## MsDee14

So..I'm 27 weeks post and haven't experienced any noticeable extreme breakage...well, I thought I haven't!

So weird..as I was doing my normal wash routine, I found a small portion of my hair that is completely natural. No relaxed ends or nothing. It's also a little shorter than the rest of my new-growth. 

I thought it could just be new hairs growing in, but it could very well be breakage.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 I have natural hair in the back of my head. I assumed the relaxed part just broke off.  I'm just hoping that enough of my relaxed ends hold on until I am at a length I am comfortable with.


----------



## havilland

MsDee14 said:


> So..I'm 27 weeks post and haven't experienced any noticeable extreme breakage...well, I thought I haven't!
> 
> So weird..as I was doing my normal wash routine, I found a small portion of my hair that is completely natural. No relaxed ends or nothing. It's also a little shorter than the rest of my new-growth.
> 
> I thought it could just be new hairs growing in, but it could very well be breakage.
> Has this happened to anyone else?



i only have this at my hairline in the front.  a very small one inch piece of hair that broke off because i was trying to smooth my hair back into a bun.  i won't do that anymore.  the relaxed hair broke off.  it's a very small piece and i know what i did wrong.  no more brushes for me.  if i have to smooth a piece down, i use a baby brush or just add some gel to that section.   

other than that, i believe  that low manipulation (no brush, no combing dry hair) and deep conditioning ALOT has kept me from having breakage.


----------



## godzooki

JJamiah said:


> @godzooki okay we are both 47 weeks post Yay, Found someone to hang with
> 
> ANd wait, we both have 4 boys



Yay!  I'm to the point that I actually forget what week it is and have to go back and count from my last update. I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## JJamiah

godzooki said:


> Yay!  I'm to the point that I actually forget what week it is and have to go back and count from my last update. I guess that's a good thing!


 

I don't keep track either, I just knew a few weeks ago I was at 42, so when I read your post I was figured I might have found a transition twin  I checked and I was RIGHT Yay.

It is a good thing though. Will soon be 52 weeks and closer to my 36 month transition. 
godzooki how long do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## havilland

@godzooki and @JJamiah

we are triplets!!! (minus the four boys.  i have two - DH and DS.) LOL

my last relaxer was July 4th 2011.  I am also 47 weeks post.


----------



## JJamiah

havilland said:


> @godzooki and @JJamiah
> 
> we are triplets!!! (minus the four boys. i have two - DH and DS.) LOL
> 
> my last relaxer was July 4th 2011. I am also 47 weeks post.


 
:woohoo: Awesome, YAy, HOw long do you plan to transition? havilland


----------



## godzooki

Yay!!! I'm not sure how long I'll transition for...I didn't go into this planning to transition to natural. Just to stretch my relaxer beyond 16 wks. I never thought I'd last this long! My original goal was to reach bra strap and now that I finally did, I'm hesitant to cut off my relaxed ends. Since I normally keep it bunned or balled up anyway, it's really not in the way and I like having my length when I "attempt" to straighten or want to do fuller buns. I think I'm going to wait until I'm at least 36 months like you JJamiah and see where I am as far as natural length. How about you havilland?


----------



## havilland

JJamiah godzooki
My relaxed hair is texlaxed so the texture is not that different than my natural hair. 
Im gonna go as long as I can and just trim my ends regularly. I'm not planning to do a big chop. I protect my ends like diamonds.

You both plan on cutting at 36 month?


----------



## JJamiah

havilland said:


> @JJamiah @godzooki
> My relaxed hair is texlaxed so the texture is not that different than my natural hair.
> Im gonna go as long as I can and just trim my ends regularly. I'm not planning to do a big chop. I protect my ends like diamonds.
> 
> You both plan on cutting at 36 month?


 

havilland definitely I am protecting my ends as well. I like styling options right now. I plan on cutting what is left over at my 36 months in. I am going to be trimming every 3-4 months.


----------



## havilland

@JJamiah ok. So we are def on the same wavelength. . I really don't consider myself transitioning so to speak. I just stopped relaxing. It took me too long to grow my hair out. LOL. I just feel like this is my hair now. Natural Roots and texlaxed tips.  

If my hair was damaged I would cut. Thank God it's not. 

i thank God for a ponytail too.  i have mad respect for the TWA but my head is way too big to rock one.


----------



## JJamiah

havilland, I have had a TWA a few times in my life. It was funky and cute at the time, but yes my head is not having it right now. 

Awesome! I am so glad to have a buddy or two on the same time span.

I have to color my hair this week. I want to use a basic black or darkest brown.


----------



## janeemat

naturalnewb said:


> @janeemat
> Well I'm only 14 months post or so, but I haven't used wigs, weaves, or braids at all. I've just done braidouts and buns. I flatironed my hair twice this period (last June and December). So it's definitely possible and easy. In fact, I'm really glad that I haven't completely put my hair away for a long time; it's been great to see it grow and the curls slowly get longer and longer. Like @BlkMane said, I think it's easier if your hair is longer. *I started maybe an inch or two above APL and now I'm MBL (with LOTS of trims).* It makes braidouts easier (I can do just two pigtails and then ponytail that or leave it half up and half down), and of course I can bun it.


 
Wow!  This is great.  I have yet to reach midback.  Maybe I need to transitionerplexed


----------



## janeemat

JJamiah said:


> Transition is going well. I just want more growth. erplexed


 
Your new growth is pretty


----------



## MyTea

I plan on transitioning or switching to texlax. It's been 7 weeks since my last relaxer, starting to get the itch lol. I haven't seen my natural texture for over 15 years..... Excited


----------



## janeemat

JJamiah said:


> @havilland, I have had a TWA a few times in my life. It was funky and cute at the time, but yes my head is not having it right now.
> 
> Awesome! I am so glad to have a buddy or two on the same time span.
> 
> *I have to color my hair this week. I want to use a basic black or darkest brown.*




*What brand do you use to color?  Are you using a demi or permanent?*


----------



## ScorpioLove

Im really trying to go through with this long transition but my hair apparently loves dreads while i dont
it always happens where my texlaxed hair and natural hair meet

19 weeks and a hundred more to go..


----------



## janeemat

How are you ladies detangling 47 wks post relaxer hair?  Please tell me that miracle cond/moisturizer that melts the tangles and allows the comb to slide from root to tip.


----------



## godzooki

havilland said:


> JJamiah godzooki
> My relaxed hair is texlaxed so the texture is not that different than my natural hair.
> Im gonna go as long as I can and just trim my ends regularly. I'm not planning to do a big chop. I protect my ends like diamonds.
> 
> You both plan on cutting at 36 month?



I really would prefer NOT to have to bc so I'm really hoping I can continue to hold on to my relaxed length, despite the texture difference. Might be wishful thinking but I made it this far. I just trimmed a few weeks ago so I don't plan on trimming again until about the 36th month...I might dust here and there in between, though.  I'd like to eventually trim away the relaxed ends as my natural hair progresses and lengthens. I'm at BSL right now with both textures. My goal is to have my natural hair reach BSL...My "dream" is to hit WL natural!


----------



## JJamiah

I don't think I could go past WL natural.


----------



## JJamiah

janeemat said:


> How are you ladies detangling 47 wks post relaxer hair?  Please tell me that miracle cond/moisturizer that melts the tangles and allows the comb to slide from root to tip.



I am using Wen and Chaz 613 and all I can say is :wow:

I either part my hair down the center or flip it over, detangle with my Magic Star Comb, and wet it down, then the put the Wen or Chaz 613 in and it just melts anything and everything


----------



## JJamiah

janeemat said:


> [/B]
> 
> *What brand do you use to color?  Are you using a demi or permanent?*




I was using the Henna & Indigo, Bigen and last time I tried Garnier Nutrisse Black didn't care for that one. Indigo takes too long. 

So I am in the market for a new Permanent color. I am up for any suggestions.


----------



## godzooki

janeemat said:


> How are you ladies detangling 47 wks post relaxer hair?  Please tell me that miracle cond/moisturizer that melts the tangles and allows the comb to slide from root to tip.



I'll let you know when I find it! I have to wash/cond. in sections. At least two. Usually 4.  I'll spritz it wet and comb thru/detangle then section out and clip before I get into the shower so once in the shower, I'm mostly maintaining having already detangled before washing. When I wash I hold the section I'm doing by the length and gently pull it enough straighten out and then using my other hand, I'll scrub my scalp lightly with my finger pads so I'm not tangling my hair because the light tension keeps the hair in place. For the length and ends, I sort of scrunch the shampoo down the length and repeat if necessary. Then I rinse,twist like a rope or towel and clip and move on to the next section. All my tangling issues happen in my relaxed sections! I put the cond. on the same way (in sections, twist and clip) and rinse it that way too. It's a pain but, OMG, the nightmare I'd have if I tried to wash like I used to when fully relaxed!
just adding, I've been using Aussie Moist cond. for the most part and simple cond. washes.


----------



## janeemat

godzooki said:


> I'll let you know when I find it! I have to wash/cond. in sections. At least two. Usually 4. I'll spritz it wet and comb thru/detangle then section out and clip before I get into the shower so once in the shower, I'm mostly maintaining having already detangled before washing. When I wash I hold the section I'm doing by the length and gently pull it enough straighten out and then using my other hand, I'll scrub my scalp lightly with my finger pads so I'm not tangling my hair because the light tension keeps the hair in place. For the length and ends, I sort of scrunch the shampoo down the length and repeat if necessary. Then I rinse,twist like a rope or towel and clip and move on to the next section. All my tangling issues happen in my relaxed sections! I put the cond. on the same way (in sections, twist and clip) and rinse it that way too. It's a pain but, OMG, the nightmare I'd have if I tried to wash like I used to when fully relaxed!
> just adding, I've been using Aussie Moist cond. for the most part and simple cond. washes.


 
Thanks for sharing this.  I have read where so many ladies wash in sections.  This must be the key.


----------



## janeemat

JJamiah said:


> I was using the Henna & Indigo, Bigen and last time I tried Garnier Nutrisse Black didn't care for that one. Indigo takes too long.
> 
> So I am in the market for a new Permanent color.* I am up for any suggestions*.


 
I am no help here. I am trying to decide if I should just submit and let my gray win this war.  I use PM shines demi.


----------



## janeemat

JJamiah said:


> I am using Wen and Chaz 613 and all I can say is :wow:
> 
> I either part my hair down the center or flip it over, detangle with my Magic Star Comb, and wet it down, then the put the Wen or Chaz 613 in and it just melts anything and everything


 

SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Anonymous1

For some reason I do not have a detangling issue. I really never have. I don't know how many weeks I am. Last relaxer was June 29,2011. Can't believe I made it to 1 months. I thought the stylist trimmed all my relaxed hair but she didn't. I still have some relaxed ends left. I'm getting a sew-in tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah

janeemat said:


> SERIOUSLY?


 
Oh yes, I am very surprised that it is that good! All the rave about Ginger Pumpkin and it was a no bueno for me. I have used the Fig and I like it a lot, the Sweet Almond Mint and it is okay. 

BUT 613, has taken the leash and RAN RAN RAN
I am utterly amazed.

When I opened in and smelled it- I was like 
I put some in my hand and was like - erplexed 
I put some on my hair and was like - 

I am definitely happy!


----------



## JJamiah

I am going to most likely get this braided up at the end of June; last week. I am going on vacation and want to wig it up. I don't think I want to wear my hair out in the HEat!


----------



## havilland

godzooki said:


> I really would prefer NOT to have to bc so I'm really hoping I can continue to hold on to my relaxed length, despite the texture difference. Might be wishful thinking but I made it this far. I just trimmed a few weeks ago so I don't plan on trimming again until about the 36th month...I might dust here and there in between, though. I'd like to eventually trim away the relaxed ends as my natural hair progresses and lengthens. I'm at BSL right now with both textures. My goal is to have my natural hair reach BSL...My "dream" is to hit WL natural!


 

personally, i think if you protect your ends and deep condition, you won't have to cut your hair.  especially if you trim on a regular basis.  

i will see how it goes as i progress, but i can tell you this, if i have to choose between a big chop and relaxing my hair again, i will relax again.


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> How are you ladies detangling 47 wks post relaxer hair? Please tell me that miracle cond/moisturizer that melts the tangles and allows the comb to slide from root to tip.


 

here are my tips.

1.  i don't go more than 4 days without putting some conditioner in my hair.  i deep condition once a week and co wash once a week, every 4 days is my limit.  my roots get dry and unhappy if i go too much longer than that.

2. i oil my roots and finger comb to remove any shed hair so that i don't get mats and tangles.

3. i only comb wet, deep conditioned hair under the shower spray.

4. use a wide tooth comb.  i always finger comb first and remove any tangles i feel before i run the comb through.

5. i do not use shampoo anymore unless i have buildup.  the cleanser is just too harsh.  i do just fine with a clarifying conditioner like Vo5.

 check my LHCF blog under my profile for a post i shared on long term stretching for more tips that may be helpful.


----------



## janeemat

Thanks ladies for all of your tips.  I'm going to hang around this neck of the woods for stretching tips.


----------



## Lanea87

_**peeks in and looks around, and walk slowly towards the back door hoping no one seen me LOL**_


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Checking in! Just finished washing my hair at 28 weeks post. I have the back in plaits with my own hair and the front (which was braided down) is loose now and I'm going to rebraid it in an hour or so once my hair air dries. I think the transition is going well so far!


----------



## daviine

Amazing how I go from wanting to cut my hair to wanting to relax it. I wish I could find the right combo of products to moisturize my hair.... Then I'll be able to focus on finding curl poppin' defining products. I'm also still mentally transitioning. I miss compliments on my hair and feeling confident about my hair... 

I am clueless but still hanging in there.


----------



## Leslie_C

I rejoined this forum just to come be a part of this thread LOL

Im 4 months post and plan to transition for 15-18 months---possibly up to two years depending on how much growth I get.

I used to be an active member here, but life kind of took over a couple of years ago and haircare was the furthest thing from my mind. The results in my hair showed it too LOL. I always wanted to go natural but I didnt want to let go of the hair I worked so hard to grow out. But that decision has been made for me bc of breakage and thinning...it is especially bad on one side in the back. So that made it easier for me because there is no way I would recover without cutting.Therefore I figure here is my opportunity to finally go natural! I feel like it will be easier for me to retain length without relaxers too..my hair is so fragile...it seems I have some major setback as a result of chemicals every 2 or 3 years.  I already cut my hair to neck length and will probably keep it there with minor trims from here on out. I need enough hair to put up during busy or lazy times. I dont think I could ever commit to having a real style every day (like a down style). There is always going to be that night when I was too tired to tie my hair up or when it needed to be redone and I decided to stretch it another day or two. I never was a fan of buns, but since becoming a mom 3 years ago I learned I just dont have time or energy to wear my hair down every day LOL. I do try to dress it up though. Im actually starting to really like updo's! 

Right now my biggest challenge is dryness. My hair wont retain moisture for long at all. It feels great on wash day and the next day. Then by day 3 it is super dry no matter what I put on it. I usually end up cowashing by day 3 or 4 post wash to get it soft again.

Im super excited about this journey! This is the spark that has gotten me excited about haircare again!


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> Amazing how I go from wanting to cut my hair to *wanting to relax it*. I wish I could find the right combo of products to moisturize my hair.... Then I'll be able to focus on finding curl poppin' defining products.* I'm also still mentally transitioning. I miss compliments on my hair and feeling confident about my hair...
> *
> *I am clueless but still hanging in there*.



daviine, I am the same way, but I am hanging on!



Leslie_C said:


> I rejoined this forum just to come be a part of this thread LOL
> 
> Im *4 months post* and plan to transition for 15-18 months---possibly up to two years depending on how much growth I get.
> 
> I used to be an active member here, but life kind of took over a couple of years ago and haircare was the furthest thing from my mind. The results in my hair showed it too LOL. I always wanted to go natural but I didnt want to let go of the hair I worked so hard to grow out. But that decision has been made for me bc of breakage and thinning...it is especially bad on one side in the back. So that made it easier for me because there is no way I would recover without cutting.Therefore I figure here is my opportunity to finally go natural! I feel like it will be easier for me to retain length without relaxers too..my hair is so fragile...it seems I have some major setback as a result of chemicals every 2 or 3 years.  I already cut my hair to neck length and will probably keep it there with minor trims from here on out. I need enough hair to put up during busy or lazy times. I dont think I could ever commit to having a real style every day (like a down style). There is always going to be that night when I was too tired to tie my hair up or when it needed to be redone and I decided to stretch it another day or two. I never was a fan of buns, but since becoming a mom 3 years ago I learned I just dont have time or energy to wear my hair down every day LOL. I do try to dress it up though. Im actually starting to really like updo's!
> 
> *Right now my biggest challenge is dryness. My hair wont retain moisture for long at all. It feels great on wash day and the next day. Then by day 3 it is super dry no matter what I put on it. I usually end up cowashing by day 3 or 4 post wash to get it soft again.*
> 
> Im super excited about this journey! This is the spark that has gotten me excited about haircare again!



Leslie_C, how about using some type of spray moisturizer like S-Curl, Hawaiian Silky, or something along those lines.
I am 18 weeks I believe and this is what helps me, I spray it right on my NG w/o making it soaking wet and then on the length lightly.


----------



## Theresamonet

I think I'm going to chop today. I think I've gone long enough. I'm ready to wear my hair out without having to straighten.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Theresamonet

I think you've gone amazingly long, so if you're ready I say go for it! Don't forget to post pics!   Good luck!


----------



## havilland

Theresamonet said:


> I think I'm going to chop today. I think I've gone long enough. I'm ready to wear my hair out without having to straighten.




congrats! make sure you post pics !  good luck


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I finished rebraiding the front of my hair! It's my second time ever braiding it! Pictures are available on my blog at this link.

Sorry I'm still having issues posting pictures to the site. I think it's my computer. It's my super old computer because my newer one broke!


----------



## janeemat

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I finished rebraiding the front of my hair! It's my second time ever braiding it! Pictures are available on my blog at this link.
> 
> Sorry I'm still having issues posting pictures to the site. I think it's my computer. It's my super old computer because my newer one broke!


 

You did a nice job!  It looks good.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Theresamonet said:


> I think I'm going to chop today. I think I've gone long enough. I'm ready to wear my hair out without having to straighten.



Go for it!


----------



## VelvetRain

I'm 8 weeks post relaxer. I decided last relaxer was going to be my last relaxer and I would start to transition. Normally I relax at 11 weeks but of course I', not getting a relaxer this time. I'm confused about what I should really be doing with my hair that of course is not relaxed. I can hardly get a comb through all that new growth around that time. Do I keep using  the same products I use on my relaxed hair on all my new growth? I will be doing a lot of rollersets and flexi rods like normal.

I am not a braids or wigs person so those will never be options. I am scared and feel like I am entering unknown terrority because I can style my relaxed hair with no problem. I am just worried about dealing with my natural texture that is going to keep growing.


----------



## havilland

VelvetRain said:


> I'm 8 weeks post relaxer. I decided last relaxer was going to be my last relaxer and I would start to transition. Normally I relax at 11 weeks but of course I', not getting a relaxer this time. I'm confused about what I should really be doing with my hair that of course is not relaxed. I can hardly get a comb through all that new growth around that time. Do I keep using  the same products I use on my relaxed hair on all my new growth? I will be doing a lot of rollersets and flexi rods like normal.
> 
> I am not a braids or wigs person so those will never be options. I am scared and feel like I am entering unknown terrority because I can style my relaxed hair with no problem. I am just worried about dealing with my natural texture that is going to keep growing.




i would encourage you to read this entire thread.  lots of knowledge here.  

try to find a hair twin and start reviewing their techniques etc.  so you can see how you want to deal with your hair.

take it a day at a time.  transitioning changes every month or so for most ladies.  and then there are ladies who basically sail through the process without having to change techniques ever.

i also encourage you to visit natural hair posts and threads and sites.  the techniques won't all apply, but you can learn alot about products and get tips that will help you.  especially as your natural hair starts to take over for your relaxed hair.


----------



## havilland

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I finished rebraiding the front of my hair! It's my second time ever braiding it! Pictures are available on my blog at this link.
> 
> Sorry I'm still having issues posting pictures to the site. I think it's my computer. It's my super old computer because my newer one broke!




looks good!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Thanks ladies! I'm working on it. I'm finally starting to feel comfortable transitioning!


----------



## Lanea87

I need to go try and read these 171 pages......


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

Just chopped off the last of my relaxed ends!!! Not sure what came over me, I did an overnight dc with qh cholesterol. My coils looked so pretty but the relaxed ends just ruined it.
I feel so free! 
Sorry for the covered pics, I have 'morning face' hee hee

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

Aaaaaaarggh!!!!! Accidentally cut a non relaxed piece of hair 

Eta sorry for the icky nails, it's dc 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Just chopped off the last of my relaxed ends!!! Not sure what came over me, I did an overnight dc with qh cholesterol. My coils looked so pretty but the relaxed ends just ruined it.
> I feel so free!
> Sorry for the covered pics, I have 'morning face' hee hee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




congrats on chopping your ends


----------



## MsDee14

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Just chopped off the last of my relaxed ends!!! Not sure what came over me, I did an overnight dc with qh cholesterol. My coils looked so pretty but the relaxed ends just ruined it.
> I feel so free!
> Sorry for the covered pics, I have 'morning face' hee hee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congrats!!! Your hair looks great. How long did you transition for?


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

Thank you! I've been transitioning for around two years, didn't really look after it for the first year tho.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturallygoldie

Congrats ladies


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Just chopped off the last of my relaxed ends!!! Not sure what came over me, I did an overnight dc with qh cholesterol. My coils looked so pretty but the relaxed ends just ruined it.
> I feel so free!
> Sorry for the covered pics, I have 'morning face' hee hee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congrats! I did a mini-chop today. I randomly snipped some relaxed ends. I didn't even care. I thought my goal was to transition to three years. I don't know if I'll even get there,  I'm just about done.


----------



## JJamiah

chrisanddonniesmommy I am trying for 3 years myself, I am 11 months now and guess what, I am hoping I can make it as far as you have


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

JJamiah said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy I am trying for 3 years myself, I am 11 months now and guess what, I am hoping I can make it as far as you have



You have my blessing,  If I can make it to the 2 1/2 year mark, I think I can stretch to 3. It's just so hard to stay patient!


----------



## JJamiah

Summer time just seems bothersome. I hope wigging it will help me not feel pressured to cut. I can deal with the winter time. 

Right now Ponytails natural and phony are helping me through this desire to clip LOL


----------



## jayjaycurlz

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> You have my blessing,  If I can make it to the 2 1/2 year mark, I think I can stretch to 3. It's just so hard to stay patient!


 
I totally agree! I didn't take care of ends my first year but now that I've finally found a reggie that is working and I'm seeing my hair thrive, I'm more confident that I can carry on w/o BCing until I get to BSL 

My last touch up was August 2008 and it has been quite the journey to get this place where I know the products and regimen my hair likes.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

JJamiah said:


> Summer time just seems bothersome. I hope wigging it will help me not feel pressured to cut. I can deal with the winter time.
> 
> Right now Ponytails natural and phony are helping me through this desire to clip LOL


 

Too funny - I've been PSing hard all winter so I wouldn't be tempted to cut. Being in the 2012 HYH challenge has helped me tremendously. 
Wig on JJamiah!


----------



## JJamiah

I am jayjaycurlz. I feel confident for the 24 month mark, it is the 36 month mark I am a little worried about  

I am looking for some 4 week hair styles that will hold me over.


----------



## VelvetRain

My new growth in between relaxers always amazes me so much  that I play with it  from time to time. I see and feel all these little cute coils. I will be taking this week by week and pray that these two textures learn to get along together and play nice. I am braced for an interesting ride.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm still going. I'm 25 weeks post tomorrow. Almost 6 months!


----------



## Lanea87

About to go have a wash session, its just been high buns for me so far. Its so dang on HOT in Houston.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

40 weeks today!


----------



## BookGal84

21 months down, 3 to go! Getting excited...


----------



## JJamiah

Ladies what are your summer hair styles? I am thinking a wig. I don't want to fuss with my pony tails all summer long. I might even go lace front again.

I have the MOMMY WIG, Kay and my Fantasia that is in my siggy that I was planning to rock.


----------



## Shelew

27 weeks!! Still hanging in there!


----------



## JJamiah

Congratulations to all the ladies still pushing on


----------



## Shelew

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Ladies what are your summer hair styles? I am thinking a wig. I don't want to fuss with my pony tails all summer long. I might even go lace front again.
> 
> I have the MOMMY WIG, Kay and my Fantasia that is in my siggy that I was planning to rock.



Maybe I need to try a wig and just braid up for the summer. I don't feel like dealing with it either. We shall see


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

JJamiah said:


> Ladies what are your summer hair styles? I am thinking a wig. I don't want to fuss with my pony tails all summer long. I might even go lace front again.
> 
> I have the MOMMY WIG, Kay and my Fantasia that is in my siggy that I was planning to rock.



Simple messy buns, puffs and twistouts will do for me. I may get some cornrows in. We'll see. I have a wig. But, dang, if it's too hot.


----------



## Lanea87

JJamiah said:


> *Ladies what are your summer hair styles?* I am thinking a wig. I don't want to fuss with my pony tails all summer long. I might even go lace front again.
> 
> I have the MOMMY WIG, Kay and my Fantasia that is in my siggy that I was planning to rock.



Buns..... too hot or wigs in Houston. Its already 96 F degrees. If I do get something it would be a quick weave on a cap. But a very short doo.


----------



## Leslie_C

Ok, so I called myself catching up on this thread the past few days....I have gotten to page 32 of 86 so far...my eyes are crossed and I need a break LOL. So Ill just try to read like 5 pages a day until Ive read it all.

Im around 4.5 months post relaxer and so far so good other than my constant battle with dryness. I just decided to transition at the end of April, and I have been really consistent with taking care of my hair since then. Ive also done 2 mini chops already (if you can call several inches a mini chop lol). I think Ill leave the scissors alone until the fall.

I have a question....has anyone had success with frequent washing/cowashing during their transition? By frequent I mean 2-3 times per week? It seems like that is the only way for my hair to stay moisturized because I have yet to find any kind of daily moisturizer that works on my hair at all. But after a good wet down and conditioner it feels good again...for a day or two. It seems that most agree that minimal manipulation is a key and Im not sure if frequent washing will cause problems in the long run. Style isnt an issue because my hair wont hold a style for more than a day anyway lol.

Oh and one more question...my hair has all the symptoms over being overly porous, but it floats when I put it in water...so does that mean it isnt porous? Im having a hard time getting to know my hair..Im considering sending it off to have it analyzed lol.

 Ill be so happy when I get to 6 months, that will be a major milestone for me  Then I guess 9 months and of course the big 1 year!


----------



## MsDee14

29 weeks post!

I've been wearing my hair in twists(with my own hair) for 2-3 week intervals for the last few months. 
I'm in the twist challenge, so once that ends..I'll be wearing my hair out/loose for 2 months straight. Well maybe I'll bun in a few days too...who am I kidding, I'll bun during the week and wear my hair out on weekends. 
Can't wait!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

MsDee14
Congrats! I follow your blog often (just started commenting though), and I have a question. I wear my hair similar to the way you wear yours, except I braid and plait my own hair. My question is how often do you wash and DC your hair, and how do you keep it from getting frizzy after the wash? TIA


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Leslie_C
I'm not well versed in the art of porous hair, but maybe I can help with the cowashing. I think low manipulation is key for those who are 4a or 4b. If you're in the 3's, I think you have a little more leeway with the manipulation. If you are in the 4s, finger detangling on wet or prepooed hair and washing in sections (preferably braided, plaited, or twisted) will be your best friends with that amount of manipulation. Also, have you tried DCing? That might help you retain moisture a little longer. For in between washes, I use Aveeno Leave-in or African Pride braid spray. HTH!


----------



## MsDee14

newbeginnings2010 said:


> MsDee14
> Congrats! I follow your blog often (just started commenting though), and I have a question. I wear my hair similar to the way you wear yours, except I braid and plait my own hair. My question is how often do you wash and DC your hair, and how do you keep it from getting frizzy after the wash? TIA



Thank you!!!! and thanks for commenting on my blog. 
Isn't it so much easier to just put the hair away?!

I wash and DC every 2-3 weeks depending on how long I keep the twists in. After I remove the twists, I do my full detailed wash routine. 
While in twists, I would either co-wash(dilute the conditioner), rinse my scalp and shampoo(diluted) only about once a week. It all depends on how my scalp feels, if I work out or if I feel like my hair is dirty. 
Immediately after doing any of the above, I spray some leave-in(my Aloe-vera mix), pull hair back in a loose bun and tie with a satin scarf. That helps eliminate frizz. 
If I do get frizz, I just re-do the twists in visible areas but only once a week the most. 
HTH


----------



## Leslie_C

@newbeginnings2010 ...Im definitely at least a 4a and probably 4b in the crown/middle back). I prepoo with coconut oil and DC once per week with ORS Replenishing Conditioner or Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle, and my hair feels nice afterwards...but it seems all moisture evaporates from my hair by 2 days later. Maybe I should try some different DC's? Do you have any suggestions? [/COLOR]

Right now washing once a week and cowashing once mid week seems to work out ok and I try my best not to let it get too dry in between. Right now I wash in 2 sections and detangle/moisturize in 4, and believe it or not detangling is very easy when it is wet. I dont dare try to do it dry though....even just handling it dry trying to moisturize it causes breakage. Hmm...I seem to suffer more damage from handling dry then wet...bc when it is wet I lose very little hair...but for example today I was trying to stretch it out one more day befor washing even though it was bone dry--so I tried to moisturize and seal in 4 sections....every time I touched my hair I got hair coming out  Much more than I get when handling with wet.
some shedding but some breakage. Might have been better off to dunk it in the shower and cowash.

I wonder if I might need a protein treatment to help with strength and moisture retention but I am afraid to make the dryness worse...*sigh*?

When you say wash in braided sections, do you mean wash in the braids or unbraid, wash and braid back up section be section?


----------



## Dayjoy

I made 26 weeks on Wednesday and six months on Thursday.   I'm very proud of myself.  I just can't wait until two years.  I think at that point I'll be ready to be rid of all my texlaxed ends.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

8 months since my last uber damaging BKT treatment, the heat damaged ends are breaking like crazy but I guess it's okay since I'll cut them one day.. 

4 more to go until year 1..


----------



## havilland

11 months and five days!  


my ends are feeling really dry.  i think i have been manipulating to much.  i am going to deep treat my hair tonight and wednesday i am weaving it up for the summer.  my hair will be up until august!  i can't wait!!!!!


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> @newbeginnings2010 ...Im definitely at least a 4a and probably 4b in the crown/middle back). I prepoo with coconut oil and DC once per week with ORS Replenishing Conditioner or Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle, and my hair feels nice afterwards...but it seems all moisture evaporates from my hair by 2 days later. Maybe I should try some different DC's? Do you have any suggestions? [/COLOR]
> 
> Right now washing once a week and cowashing once mid week seems to work out ok and I try my best not to let it get too dry in between. Right now I wash in 2 sections and detangle/moisturize in 4, and believe it or not detangling is very easy when it is wet. I dont dare try to do it dry though....even just handling it dry trying to moisturize it causes breakage. Hmm...I seem to suffer more damage from handling dry then wet...bc when it is wet I lose very little hair...but for example today I was trying to stretch it out one more day befor washing even though it was bone dry--so I tried to moisturize and seal in 4 sections....every time I touched my hair I got hair coming out  Much more than I get when handling with wet.
> some shedding but some breakage. Might have been better off to dunk it in the shower and cowash.
> 
> I wonder if I might need a protein treatment to help with strength and moisture retention but I am afraid to make the dryness worse...*sigh*?
> 
> When you say wash in braided sections, do you mean wash in the braids or unbraid, wash and braid back up section be section?


 
i would consider using a gentle clarifying treatment like Apple cider vinegar diluted with water. ( i use 2 tbsp to 16 oz of water) or a light cleasing shampoo like tresemme deep cleansing shampoo. to remove any buildup from your hair that may be causing dryness. 

then i would do a deep moisturizing treatment.

washing in braids means to keep the hair in braids while shampooing to minimize tangles.  i like to dilute my shampoo with water in an applicator bottle and then squeeze it into my scalp and down the braids or twists.

the link i mentioned is gone.  i will find another.


----------



## havilland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vPCIfhgiw0

here is a link to show you how to wash hair in braids, undoing each one as you go.  i do this sometimes if my hair is really dirty, like it is right now.  LOL


----------



## newbeginnings2010

havilland said:


> i would consider using a gentle clarifying treatment like Apple cider vinegar diluted with water. ( i use 2 tbsp to 16 oz of water) or a light cleasing shampoo like tresemme deep cleansing shampoo. to remove any buildup from your hair that may be causing dryness.
> 
> then i would do a deep moisturizing treatment.
> 
> washing in braids means to keep the hair in braids while shampooing to minimize tangles.  i like to dilute my shampoo with water in an applicator bottle and then squeeze it into my scalp and down the braids or twists.
> 
> the link i mentioned is gone.  i will find another.



Leslie_C 

What she said!


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> i would consider using a gentle clarifying treatment like Apple cider vinegar diluted with water. ( i use 2 tbsp to 16 oz of water) or a light cleasing shampoo like tresemme deep cleansing shampoo. to remove any buildup from your hair that may be causing dryness.
> 
> then i would do a deep moisturizing treatment.
> 
> washing in braids means to keep the hair in braids while shampooing to minimize tangles. i like to dilute my shampoo with water in an applicator bottle and then squeeze it into my scalp and down the braids or twists.
> 
> the link i mentioned is gone. i will find another.


 
Thanks for the suggestion. I do an ACV as a final rinse about every week or two (for scalp issues and closing the cuticle) and I clarified at the beginning of May when I started this new regimen...so yea maybe its time to clarify again. Is once every 4-6 weeks enough? I still have a bottle of neutrogena anti-residue shampoo...do you think that is ok as long as I dilute it?

The weird thing is, the severe dryness is only in my crown/middle of the back of my head(an area about the size of my palm)...everything else is managable soft. This is the same area where Ive suffered breakage even before transitioning. Is it possible its just overprocessed hair and then I have scab hair coming out at the root? Its very rough textured, its shorter than the rest of my hair, and it doesnt curl or show definition as well with my styles as the rest of my hair. My front, sides, and nape have good amount of newgrowth (2 inches or so) and they are soft and managable. Ill be smooth sailing if I can get my trouble zone to get with the program!

Debating on doing my hair tonight or in the morning. Guess Ill prepoo now while I decide. Nah actually Ill wait til after my hubby gets home from work so he can see I did look fly or at least somewhat presentable at some point today lol.


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## daviine

30 weeks today!  I'm still trying to find my holy grail moisturizing conditioner and moisturizer.  I've been jumping around with different products.  When I find something that makes me borderline excited, then I hope to be able to build a regimen around that product.




chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Simple messy buns, puffs and twistouts will do for me. I may get some cornrows in. We'll see. I have a wig. But, dang, if it's too hot.



chrisanddonniesmommy ,  Do you have any pics of your messy buns?  My hair often looks messy, but its not on purpose, .



Leslie_C said:


> Ok, so I called myself catching up on this thread the past few days....I have gotten to page 32 of 86 so far...my eyes are crossed and I need a break LOL. So Ill just try to read like 5 pages a day until Ive read it all.
> 
> Im around 4.5 months post relaxer and so far so good other than my constant battle with dryness. I just decided to transition at the end of April, and I have been really consistent with taking care of my hair since then. Ive also done 2 mini chops already (if you can call several inches a mini chop lol). I think Ill leave the scissors alone until the fall.
> 
> I have a question....has anyone had success with frequent washing/cowashing during their transition? By frequent I mean 2-3 times per week? *It seems like that is the only way for my hair to stay moisturized because I have yet to find any kind of daily moisturizer that works on my hair at all. But after a good wet down and conditioner it feels good again...for a day or two. It seems that most agree that minimal manipulation is a key and Im not sure if frequent washing will cause problems in the long run. Style isnt an issue because my hair wont hold a style for more than a day anyway lol.*
> 
> Oh and one more question...my hair has all the symptoms over being overly porous, but it floats when I put it in water...so does that mean it isnt porous? Im having a hard time getting to know my hair..Im considering sending it off to have it analyzed lol.
> 
> Ill be so happy when I get to 6 months, that will be a major milestone for me  Then I guess 9 months and of course the big 1 year!



Leslie_C This is exactly how my hair acts as well.  Let me know if you find something that seems promising so I can run out and try it too...



Leslie_C said:


> @newbeginnings2010 ...Im definitely at least a 4a and probably 4b in the crown/middle back). I prepoo with coconut oil and DC once per week with ORS Replenishing Conditioner or Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle, and my hair feels nice afterwards...but *it seems all moisture evaporates from my hair by 2 days later. *Maybe I should try some different DC's? Do you have any suggestions? [/COLOR]
> 
> Right now washing once a week and cowashing once mid week seems to work out ok and I try my best not to let it get too dry in between. Right now I wash in 2 sections and detangle/moisturize in 4, and believe it or not* detangling is very easy when it is wet. I dont dare try to do it dry though....even just handling it dry trying to moisturize it causes breakage. Hmm...I seem to suffer more damage from handling dry then wet...bc when it is wet I lose very little hair...*but for example today I was trying to stretch it out one more day befor washing even though it was bone dry--so I tried to moisturize and seal in 4 sections....*every time I touched my hair I got hair coming out  Much more than I get when handling with wet.* *some shedding but some breakage. *Might have been better off to dunk it in the shower and cowash.
> 
> I wonder if I might need a protein treatment to help with strength and moisture retention but I am afraid to make the dryness worse...*sigh*?
> 
> When you say wash in braided sections, do you mean wash in the braids or unbraid, wash and braid back up section be section?



I'm experiencing all of this as well.  

I'll keep monitoring this thread to see if anyone has made any discoveries that I might found useful.  

Keep it up ladies!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

daviine, too funny! I'm sorry I don't. I just gather my hair into a bun, make sure it's nice and slick, and place a headband on top.


----------



## Lanea87

20wks post to the day.

DCing at the moment. I have been cowashing every other day......


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I do an ACV as a final rinse about every week or two (for scalp issues and closing the cuticle) and I clarified at the beginning of May when I started this new regimen...so yea maybe its time to clarify again. Is once every 4-6 weeks enough? I still have a bottle of neutrogena anti-residue shampoo...do you think that is ok as long as I dilute it?
> 
> The weird thing is, the severe dryness is only in my crown/middle of the back of my head(an area about the size of my palm)...everything else is managable soft. This is the same area where Ive suffered breakage even before transitioning. Is it possible its just overprocessed hair and then I have scab hair coming out at the root? Its very rough textured, its shorter than the rest of my hair, and it doesnt curl or show definition as well with my styles as the rest of my hair. My front, sides, and nape have good amount of newgrowth (2 inches or so) and they are soft and managable. Ill be smooth sailing if I can get my trouble zone to get with the program!
> 
> Debating on doing my hair tonight or in the morning. Guess Ill prepoo now while I decide. Nah actually Ill wait til after my hubby gets home from work so he can see I did look fly or at least somewhat presentable at some point today lol.



My crown is drier and more tightly curled as well.  I spritz a little rosewater & glycerin and apply a light oil I wait a few for it  to absorb and finger comb. That keeps I under control.


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> My crown is drier and more tightly curled as well. I spritz a little rosewater & glycerin and apply a light oil I wait a few for it to absorb and finger comb. That keeps I under control.


 
hawaiian silky, s curl, etc make my hair hard...I was thinking my hair may not like glycerin much. I tried a spritz with rosewater and aloe vera juice and jojoba and my hair didnt seem to like that either. My hair hardly likes anything for moisture besides cowashing and dc'ing! It does respond well to coconut and castor oil but those are more like sealants...Im at a loss! Im going to bite the bullet and try qhemet alma and olive heavy cream and see if my hair may like that for moisture...I havent seen really anybody say they didnt like that stuff!


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> hawaiian silky, s curl, etc make my hair hard...I was thinking my hair may not like glycerin much. I tried a spritz with rosewater and aloe vera juice and jojoba and my hair didnt seem to like that either. My hair hardly likes anything for moisture besides cowashing and dc'ing! It does respond well to coconut and castor oil but those are more like sealants...Im at a loss! Im going to bite the bullet and try qhemet alma and olive heavy cream and see if my hair may like that for moisture...I havent seen really anybody say they didnt like that stuff!



If your hair likes cowashing then it likes water based moisturizers. Try diluting some of your conditioner with some water and apply a small amount to your problem area, then, since your hair likes castor oil and coconut oil, apply that to seal and lubricate those strands so their is slip to aid you in styling and detangling. 

Side note- my hair likes glycerin.  Hates castor and coconut oil. It only works for me if I blend the oil into something else. I think that is interesting that we are opposites like that.


----------



## NJoy

Going into week 60.  Zowie!


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> If your hair likes cowashing then it likes water based moisturizers. Try diluting some of your conditioner with some water and apply a small amount to your problem area, then, since your hair likes castor oil and coconut oil, apply that to seal and lubricate those strands so their is slip to aid you in styling and detangling.
> 
> Side note- my hair likes glycerin. Hates castor and coconut oil. It only works for me if I blend the oil into something else. I think that is interesting that we are opposites like that.


 

Thanks, I will try that! I need to find which conditioners I have that dont have cones bc I dont want it building up too much. Good point and yep that is so interesting how different heads of hair like different things...often the same "hair type" too. I want to send my hair off to be analyzed but I think Ill wait til its all natural or until I have more natural hair so I can cut the natural part to send in. Livecurlylivefree.com will tell you everything you need to know about your hair type, density, porosity, etc for...19.95 LOL......hey dont knock it, that 20 bucks could save me hundreds of dollars wasted on hair products that dont work lol.

off to work....
<----------she works hard for the money!


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am 18 months post relaxer..Already taken off all relaxed ends. I am little past neck length. When I was relaxed 18 months ago, I was almost full APL.... On my way to BSL....

Now, by December 2012, I am planning to be APL....I will also be 24 months post. The best move/decision I ever made about my hair and I am loving it...


----------



## JJamiah

I am in braids for the next 3 weeks and then getting this done again. When I go back to school I am really going to just put my hair up for a month at a time so I could concentrate on school.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Co-washed my hair today after the gym by untwisting my hair and twisting them back. Afterwards, I took them down, detangled, moisturized, sealed, and retwisted one by one. It was much easier than what I used to do (cowash/shampoo loose hair, detangle, moisturize, seal, and twist). I was so late to the party!

This summer I'll just keep my hair in big twists and twist outs. It's so easy to keep up.


----------



## Leslie_C

Guys! Im SO happy that my hair wasnt dry at all today! I set it last night and didnt even put anything on it today and it still feels great! I think the key was shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie (after kimmaytubes leave in sealed with coconut oil lol)....I think this might be what my hair needed! It was the first time I tried it and this is the best my hair has felt since I started transitioning! Stay tuned!  Wow what a major difference!
good news: soft moisturized perfect curls!
bad news: side eye from hubby when he saw my frohawk lol...he said I looked like Bill Cosby's wife in the early years...and went on to say it looked kind of like a mohawk....I said that was my goal lol. I got compliments at work though. He just aint ready ;0)


----------



## Lanea87

Just co washed..... just trying to keep it moist in this 95 degree heat.


----------



## EbonyMajesty

I am about 10 months post relaxer and now that the summer humidity is starting I am having a harder time dealing with both textures. I flatironed on Sunday, and as soon as I walked out the door on Monday morning my natural hair reverted. So, then I decided I'd try to do some spiral curls with perm rods last night. They came out good this morning, but I think I messed something up in the process, because now they are falling and my 4-5 inches of natural hair is all puffy or curly. Maybe I should have used more setting lotion. I don't know. I feel like I can't win for trying this week, and I'm getting frustrated. Instead of running for the creamy crack I decided to get on here and vent 'cause I know you ladies relate to my frustration. 

What are y'all doing to maintain your hair in the heat and humidity? I have never had a weave and have not had braids in at least 10 years, since I had a traumatic experience with them damaging my edges. I'm looking for advice on how to deal with both textures while still wearing cute styles for the summer.


----------



## A856

I'll be 73wks (1yr 5mo) this weekend. I'm getting closer and closer to chopping off the relaxed ends. I originally said I'd do a check in June; here we are in June and I'm thinking of going until the end of the year and cutting it all off. 
My biggest stall on the chop is that I have to find the RIGHT stylist that specializes in natural hair. 
Until then I'm managing with what I have...some days are better than others.


----------



## janeemat

EbonyMajesty said:


> I am about 10 months post relaxer and now that the summer humidity is starting I am having a harder time dealing with both textures. I flatironed on Sunday, and as soon as I walked out the door on Monday morning my natural hair reverted. So, then I decided I'd try to do some spiral curls with perm rods last night. They came out good this morning, but I think I messed something up in the process, because now they are falling and my 4-5 inches of natural hair is all puffy or curly. Maybe I should have used more setting lotion. I don't know. I feel like I can't win for trying this week, and I'm getting frustrated. Instead of running for the creamy crack I decided to get on here and vent 'cause I know you ladies relate to my frustration.
> 
> *What are y'all doing to maintain your hair in the heat and humidity? I have never had a weave and have not had braids in at least 10 years, since I had a traumatic experience with them damaging my edges. I'm looking for advice on how to deal with both textures while still wearing cute styles for the summer.*




I am stretching and I would like to know this too.  The humidity is wrecking havoc on my hair.  I am 4 months post did a rollerset and blew out the roots.  As soon as I walked outside my curls dropped frizzed up.


----------



## Lanea87

EbonyMajesty

I have been a serial bunner......

I know that some ppl dont like buns but I have no choice.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

EbonyMajesty said:


> What are y'all doing to maintain your hair in the heat and humidity?



Keeping my hair well-moisturized with lots of conditioner and water.


----------



## NJoy

LatterGlory said:


> *The great thing about transitioning without the big chop is that you retain EVERY inch of natural growth and you can be assured of it because it is the relaxed/ texlaxed ends that would incur the damage and they will be cut anyway.*
> 
> *Hooray for all the brave, tenacious long term transitioners!*


 

Unless there's breakage at the line of demarcation. Then the natural ends are exposed and possibly broken. 

*looks around in silence*

*EVERYBODY PANIC!!!* :skitzo:




Nah. Don't panic. Just being impish because I had insomnia last night. 

As you were.


----------



## Leslie_C

EbonyMajesty said:


> I am about 10 months post relaxer and now that the summer humidity is starting I am having a harder time dealing with both textures. I flatironed on Sunday, and as soon as I walked out the door on Monday morning my natural hair reverted. So, then I decided I'd try to do some spiral curls with perm rods last night. They came out good this morning, but I think I messed something up in the process, because now they are falling and my 4-5 inches of natural hair is all puffy or curly. Maybe I should have used more setting lotion. I don't know. I feel like I can't win for trying this week, and I'm getting frustrated. Instead of running for the creamy crack I decided to get on here and vent 'cause I know you ladies relate to my frustration.
> 
> What are y'all doing to maintain your hair in the heat and humidity? I have never had a weave and have not had braids in at least 10 years, since I had a traumatic experience with them damaging my edges. I'm looking for advice on how to deal with both textures while still wearing cute styles for the summer.


 
What products did you put in your hair before you rolled it? You may have needed more setting lotion or you might need something different. Also, have you tried curlformers? OMG best thing since sliced bread. Smoothes out the hair root to tip even without heat! 

There is a generic version on ebay that is dirt cheap. I bought the originals when they first came out to do my own hair for my wedding in spirals, but Im going to buy a set of the generic ones on ebay too so I can do more....I lost a few and I had to grab larger sections or hair to make sure I had enough to finish as I got close to the end. It gave me 2 day hair...the first day it didnt fall hardly at all (I used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie as a moisturizer and elasta qp setting foam on top). I pincurled last night and today I wore a headband...they were looser today but it still worked out ok. Then I got in the shower without a shower cap this evening and my curls are no more lol. Im feeling lazy so I just put in 4 bantu knots (would normally do 10 to 15) so tomorrow will be a puff or pinup.  Note to self: invest in a shower cap.

Best of all, my hair has been super soft for 48 whole hours so far...first.time.ever (since transitioning). I cant believe I can put my fingers in my roots in the back and it doesnt feel like straw!  Im ecstatic!


----------



## Pinkerton

Longtime lurker, first time poster here.  
Today will be 14 weeks since my last relaxer.  My original plan was to transition as long as I can stand it, estimating that it would be a few months at best, but with some very helpful tips from this forum I'm going pretty strong.  Now I'm torn between chopping off my relaxed ends by the end of the year because I really want to see all my natural texture.  Or waiting a year so I have something longer to work with.


----------



## CandiceC

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @EbonyMajesty
> 
> I have been a serial bunner......
> 
> I know that some ppl dont like buns but I have no choice.


 
I'm in the same boat. Bun after bun after bun.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 6 months post now.  I've had some relaxed hair breakage particularly in the back, but I'm okay with that. I was tired of feeling like I have to have a touch up on schedule or else my hair wasn't going to look right or it was going to break off. I'm looking forward to it being the same texture all the time.


----------



## A856

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @EbonyMajesty
> 
> I have been a *serial bunner*......
> 
> I know that some ppl dont like buns but I have no choice.


 


CandiceC said:


> I'm in the same boat. *Bun after bun after bun*.


 

This is me...all day, err'day  

Hence the reason why my SO is entertaining me cutting, he's says you got all that hair and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## JJamiah

EbonyMajesty said:


> I am about 10 months post relaxer and now that the summer humidity is starting I am having a harder time dealing with both textures. I flatironed on Sunday, and as soon as I walked out the door on Monday morning my natural hair reverted. So, then I decided I'd try to do some spiral curls with perm rods last night. They came out good this morning, but I think I messed something up in the process, because now they are falling and my 4-5 inches of natural hair is all puffy or curly. Maybe I should have used more setting lotion. I don't know. I feel like I can't win for trying this week, and I'm getting frustrated. Instead of running for the creamy crack I decided to get on here and vent 'cause I know you ladies relate to my frustration.
> 
> What are y'all doing to maintain your hair in the heat and humidity? I have never had a weave and have not had braids in at least 10 years, since I had a traumatic experience with them damaging my edges. I'm looking for advice on how to deal with both textures while still wearing cute styles for the summer.


 

I am up under wigs, I definitely and lost at trying to find a style for the summer. I am going on vacation and I was going to get my hair braided but I might just take my flat Iron and 2 half wigs so I can wear my hair or half wig it if I don't want to do much.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I just want to say:

Ladies, you will have breakage. It's okay. Just baby your hair until it coos. The breakage I've encountered were relaxed ends (not at the line of demarcation). But, I kept it moving by conditioning, moisturizing, sealing, etc., I refused to let it stop my transition. 

Don't let it stop you. Here to help always!


----------



## shortt29

I mostly bun or low pony with the ends tucked in but I'm getting to where these edges are not looking presentable anymore (almost 4 months post). I am afraid that some of the products I am already using to attempt to lay these edges down will cause more damage than good and I'm already trying to grow out healthy edges. I use a scarf for about 15 minutes before I get to work, however within 2-3 hours I have a bush in the front of my head  What are you ladies using to lay your edges down? So they look presentable at the most...


----------



## LuvlyLife

Leslie_C said:


> Guys! Im SO happy that my hair wasnt dry at all today! I set it last night and didnt even put anything on it today and it still feels great! I think the key was shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie (after kimmaytubes leave in sealed with coconut oil lol)....I think this might be what my hair needed! It was the first time I tried it and this is the best my hair has felt since I started transitioning! Stay tuned!  Wow what a major difference!
> good news: soft moisturized perfect curls!
> bad news: side eye from hubby when he saw my frohawk lol...he said I looked like Bill Cosby's wife in the early years...and went on to say it looked kind of like a mohawk....I said that was my goal lol. I got compliments at work though. He just aint ready ;0)



Sheamoisture is really doing well for me also. When I used it the first, two times it didn't do too well but the third and now my hair feeling great.


----------



## JJamiah

shortt29 said:


> I mostly bun or low pony with the ends tucked in but I'm getting to where these edges are not looking presentable anymore (almost 4 months post). I am afraid that some of the products I am already using to attempt to lay these edges down will cause more damage than good and I'm already trying to grow out healthy edges. I use a scarf for about 15 minutes before I get to work, however within 2-3 hours I have a bush in the front of my head  What are you ladies using to lay your edges down? So they look presentable at the most...


 

Ors EDGE CONTROL is amazing and it doesn't dry hard. It is the bomb.com when used right. Sometimes I still screw up and use it wrong, globbing it on. erplexed 

Definitely try this


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Ors EDGE CONTROL is amazing and it doesn't dry hard. It is the bomb.com when used right. Sometimes I still screw up and use it wrong, globbing it on. erplexed
> 
> Definitely try this



How do you use this correctly?  I have some but have only tried it a couple of times and wasn't really sure how much to use and whether to put any oil or anything under or over it.

other breaking news:  THREE DAYS of moisturized hair with shea moisture smoothie! I cant believe it! I think I may ask it to be my babies daddy...who woulda thunk? I actually thought this was more of a styling product and turns out it is the first moisturizer that has EVER worked on my hair! My hair never felt this soft even freshly relaxed relaxed!  I now have come down with hand in hair disease! Next tone this stuff goes on sale I'm stocking up!


----------



## Lanea87

A856 said:


> This is me...all day, err'day
> 
> Hence the reason why my SO is entertaining me cutting, he's says you got all that hair and don't know what to do with it.





CandiceC said:


> I'm in the same boat. Bun after bun after bun.



Yep I just move them around (high, mid, and low) and KIM.....



shortt29 said:


> I mostly bun or low pony with the ends tucked in but *I'm getting to where these edges are not looking presentable anymore (almost 4 months post).* I am afraid that some of the products I am already using to attempt to lay these edges down will cause more damage than good and I'm already trying to grow out healthy edges. I use a scarf for about 15 minutes before I get to work, however within 2-3 hours I have a bush in the front of my head  What are you ladies using to lay your edges down? So they look presentable at the most...



shortt29
Im 5 months and I use got2be spiking gel.......It has a tacky feeling but this is the ONLY thing that holds my edges down the WHOLE day and I mean the ONLY thing.
I have used ORS but after a few hours my curlies start popping and mind you I love a sleek polished look. Aint nothing sexy about 5 months of NG and relaxed ends.


----------



## JJamiah

Leslie_C said:


> How do you use this correctly? I have some but have only tried it a couple of times and wasn't really sure how much to use and whether to put any oil or anything under or over it.
> 
> other breaking news: THREE DAYS of moisturized hair with shea moisture smoothie! I cant believe it! I think I may ask it to be my babies daddy...who woulda thunk? I actually thought this was more of a styling product and turns out it is the first moisturizer that has EVER worked on my hair! My hair never felt this soft even freshly relaxed relaxed! I now have come down with hand in hair disease! Next tone this stuff goes on sale I'm stocking up!


 
For extra hold, I put it in my hand mush it around and apply to my hair going back and once it is in I DON"T TOUCH IT AT ALL.

when it gets older I rub it in and brush a little but it doesn't hold as well

Along the edge it is a set it and forget it, in the middle I am able to brush. I have to smear it between my hands, if I glob it on it is too shiney and makes my hair look bad


----------



## shortt29

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Ors EDGE CONTROL is amazing and it doesn't dry hard. It is the bomb.com when used right. Sometimes I still screw up and use it wrong, globbing it on. erplexed
> 
> Definitely try this



JJamiah,
I use ORS Edge Control but it doesn't work very long at all. I have tried using it with water, without water, tying it down for a little. It worked great in the beginning but now, it will frizz up after about 2 or 3 hours   Right now I am still using it but as the summer gets hotter, I don't know if I want to keep walking around with fuzzy edges.


----------



## shortt29

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Yep I just move them around (high, mid, and low) and KIM.....
> 
> shortt29
> Im 5 months and I use got2be spiking gel.......It has a tacky feeling but this is the ONLY thing that holds my edges down the WHOLE day and I mean the ONLY thing.
> I have used ORS but after a few hours my curlies start popping and mind you I love a sleek polished look. Aint nothing sexy about 5 months of NG and relaxed ends.



Thanks ZebraPrintLover!!! I will definitely try the spiking gel. I love a sleek look as well if I'm going to be pulling my hair back into a bun...


----------



## toyas08

Omg my relaxed hair got super matted after washing and I wanted to cut all off but I took my time and got those huge tangles out. I lost a good amount of hair. I can't wait for this transition to be over.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

GUYS IM NOT SURE WHAT TO DO HERE. 

I took my weave out and detangled everything was fine. I saturate with knot today and jump in the shower, shampooed, joico kpak then moisturizing conditioner. My relaxed ends were all tangled up while trying to detangle in the shower so i got out. 
I saturated with knot today again and OMG there were knots and ****. There was this huge knot, i CUT it out i didnt GAF at that point. 

Then I trimmed off about 2 inches and kept combing and cut another 3 inches. I wanted to cut it all but i want to be able to wear a bun. I sitting here not sure what happened but i think my big mistake was not detangling in sections while in the shower!!

My hair is very fine which is why i wanted to go back to natural again so im not surprised about the fragility of the relaxed ends. Im just not sure what else i can use/do to prevent tangles with the ends. Any ULTRA-DETANGLING CONDITIONERS i need to try? I dont think this knot today is working out. 

Im sorry this was somewhat a vent and cry of help. Sorry for the long post.


ETA: I also need a brush that wont damage my hair for brushing into a ponytail/bun.


----------



## Lanea87

shortt29 said:


> Thanks ZebraPrintLover!!! I will definitely try the spiking gel. I love a sleek look as well if I'm going to be pulling my hair back into a bun...



shortt29
If you have HEB by you, you can get the travel one for 99 cent.....just to see if you like it.




shockolate said:


> ETA: I also need a brush that wont damage my hair for brushing into a ponytail/bun.



shockolate
You dont already have a boar bristle brush?


----------



## Lanea87

Oh and I swear im about to texlax these beady beads.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

ZebraPrintLover said:


> shortt29
> If you have HEB by you, you can get the travel one for 99 cent.....just to see if you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockolate
> You dont already have a boar bristle brush?



I have one but I the one with the soft bristle i feel is too soft and the one with the medium is too harsh on my hair it will rip it out. Is there something similar to the denman....with more space between the teeth?


----------



## Lanea87

shockolate said:


> I have one but I the one with the soft bristle i feel is too soft and the one with the medium is too harsh on my hair it will rip it out. Is there something similar to the denman....with more space between the teeth?



shockolate
I use the knockoff denman to detangle and get shed hair and stuff out...
I only use the BBB to smooth my edges.

I have a 7 row denman but I took out 2 rows and made it 5.

So what do you want a brush to do for you, I can help you after knowing that?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

ZebraPrintLover said:


> shockolate
> I use the knockoff denman to detangle and get shed hair and stuff out...
> I only use the BBB to smooth my edges.
> 
> I have a 7 row denman but I took out 2 rows and made it 5.
> 
> So what do you want a brush to do for you, I can help you after knowing that?



I have a denman i think the D3. when i was natural, it was great for brushing back into a pony tail and getting out shed hairs like you said. i also used it for my edges but i read so many things about denmans being bad for the hair(tearing and ripping) 

i think im looking for something similar to the denman but not damaging.


----------



## Lanea87

shockolate said:


> I have a denman i think the D3. when i was natural, it was great for brushing back into a pony tail and getting out shed hairs like you said. i also used it for my edges but i read so many things about denmans being bad for the hair(tearing and ripping)
> 
> i think im looking for something similar to the denman but not damaging.



shockolate, what about a paddle brush?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

ZebraPrintLover said:


> shockolate, what about a paddle brush?


That would work. Whats a good one?


----------



## JJamiah

shortt29 said:


> JJamiah,
> I use ORS Edge Control but it doesn't work very long at all. I have tried using it with water, without water, tying it down for a little. It worked great in the beginning but now, it will frizz up after about 2 or 3 hours  Right now I am still using it but as the summer gets hotter, I don't know if I want to keep walking around with fuzzy edges.


 

Really, I works for 24 hours for me atleast. It definitely doesn't last until the next day. Awwww, When I need a firmer hold I use the brown gel


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I lost a handful of relaxed ends again today. At one point, i lost it, grabbed my denman and yanked it through the hair. Applied KCCC and used the denman to smooth it down. And lost MORE hair. I need a gentler brush that will get down to my roots without ripping my hair out pls.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

shockolate said:


> I lost a handful of relaxed ends again today. At one point, i lost it, grabbed my denman and yanked it through the hair. Applied KCCC and used the denman to smooth it down. And lost MORE hair. I need a gentler brush that will get down to my roots without ripping my hair out pls.



Are you snipping at least every six weeks? That can help you big time. Once I did that, I was losing less hair.


----------



## havilland

toyas08 said:


> Omg my relaxed hair got super matted after washing and I wanted to cut all off but I took my time and got those huge tangles out. I lost a good amount of hair. I can't wait for this transition to be over.


 

it must be the week for this.  this happened to me too this week.  i was late for work because i had to spend 30 extra minutes gently undoing matted hair.  lesson learned, never do more than 4 days with out conditioning my hair.  it just doesn't work.  i have way too much new growth.


soooooo ladies, i got weaved up for the summer to give myself a break.  i was handling my hair just fine, but now that it is hotter, i just wanted a break from my hair for awhile.

i actually got a weave that is shorter than my own hair.  i have never done that before.  it's kinda weird.

here's a pic of my summer do.


----------



## havilland

shockolate said:


> I lost a handful of relaxed ends again today. At one point, i lost it, grabbed my denman and yanked it through the hair. Applied KCCC and used the denman to smooth it down. And lost MORE hair. I need a gentler brush that will get down to my roots without ripping my hair out pls.


 

please get a rake.  mason pearson makes a good one, but i would suggest a good wide wide tooth comb or a long prong afro pick.  finger comb your hair with conditioner in it, then gently go through section by section to detangle and remove shed hair.  

i usually have better success with deep conditioned hair after i rinse the conditioner out, but most ladies do very well detangling with their hair sopping in conditioner before they rinse it.  try both and see what works.


----------



## Lanea87

JJamiah said:


> Really, I works for 24 hours for me atleast. It definitely doesn't last until the next day. Awwww, When I need a firmer hold I use the brown gel



JJamiah
See you got that baby hair, this grown a$$ ***** hair on my head need something stronger LOL



shockolate said:


> I lost a handful of relaxed ends again today. At one point, i lost it, grabbed my denman and yanked it through the hair. Applied KCCC and used the denman to smooth it down. And lost MORE hair. I need a gentler brush that will get down to my roots without ripping my hair out pls.



shockolate
You said it worked for you on your natural hair but it ripping your hair out now......My question when was the last time you DC or used a good protein treatment. Maybe your hair is breaking at the line of demarcation. Is it so much that its not shed hair, are you looking at the pieces?


----------



## havilland

shortt29 said:


> JJamiah,
> I use ORS Edge Control but it doesn't work very long at all. I have tried using it with water, without water, tying it down for a little. It worked great in the beginning but now, it will frizz up after about 2 or 3 hours  Right now I am still using it but as the summer gets hotter, I don't know if I want to keep walking around with fuzzy edges.


 

i use ampro brown gel with a dab of oil mixed in to keep my hair from being dry. also, i do not comb or brush once that stuff is in my hair. i rinse it out in the shower.

when my hair is cooperating and very clean and freshly conditioned, i can use ORS edge control or a homemade hair gel i make with a recipe memyselfandi gave me with guar gum and aloe vera. but in a pinch, brown gel works every time!


----------



## janeemat

havilland said:


> it must be the week for this. this happened to me too this week. i was late for work because i had to spend 30 extra minutes gently undoing matted hair. lesson learned, never do more than 4 days with out conditioning my hair. it just doesn't work. i have way too much new growth.
> 
> 
> soooooo ladies, i got weaved up for the summer to give myself a break. i was handling my hair just fine, but now that it is hotter, i just wanted a break from my hair for awhile.
> 
> i actually got a weave that is shorter than my own hair. i have never done that before. it's kinda weird.
> 
> here's a pic of my summer do.


 
It looks really nice!


----------



## JJamiah

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JJamiah
> *See you got that baby hair, this grown a$$ ***** hair on my head need something stronger LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> @shockolate
> You said it worked for you on your natural hair but it ripping your hair out now......My question when was the last time you DC or used a good protein treatment. Maybe your hair is breaking at the line of demarcation. Is it so much that its not shed hair, are you looking at the pieces?


 

You know what     

U a mess LOL


----------



## GeorginaSparks

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Are you snipping at least every six weeks? That can help you big time. Once I did that, I was losing less hair.


Just took my weave out yesterday. I do trim regularly apart from that.



ZebraPrintLover said:


> You said it worked for you on your natural hair but it ripping your hair out now......My question when was the last time you DC or used a good protein treatment. Maybe your hair is breaking at the line of demarcation. Is it so much that its not shed hair, are you looking at the pieces?



I did a protein treatment yesterday and DC'ed. Just took my weave out after 9 weeks. I think it is shed hair but WHY SO MUCH? I was trying to start airdrying but i think im going to start blowdrying i cant afford to lost anymore hair.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hi ladies. I'm just checking in. I'm 30 weeks post now and I just finished taking down my plaits and braids done on my own hair. Now it's in 6 sections and ready to be washed. I'm thinking I'll be bunning until August 6th when I start my new job. I just have to find a way to combat the severe dryness of my natural roots after washing my hair. I'm hoping a good DC and protein conditioner after will make the difference. DCing alone isn't working for me. Maybe I'll try an ACV rinse as well. I'll keep you posted!

ETA: Oh, and I also gave myself a 2 inch trim. I haven't had one since November, so I was WAY overdue!


----------



## Lanea87

shockolate said:


> I did a protein treatment yesterday and DC'ed. Just took my weave out after 9 weeks. I think it is shed hair but WHY SO MUCH? I was trying to start airdrying but i think im going to start blowdrying i cant afford to lost anymore hair.



I actual like blow drying, bc if I airdry my middle starts to lock together. I have coils in the middle....so I wait until I am like 85% then blowdry real quick


----------



## Lanea87

Doing a Nexxus Treatment......


----------



## Lanea87

After letting the above sit on for like an hour I rinsed it out in the shower and applied WGO and EVCO mixture to my NG area and then slathered on my DC which consisted of WGO and EVCO mix, Aussie 3 min, and ORS Replenishing stuff in the pack.

Will be sleeping in this for a few hours. I have on 2 shower caps and a du rag.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I actual like blow drying, bc if I airdry my middle starts to lock together. I have coils in the middle....so I wait until I am like 85% then blowdry real quick



i will start doing that and refrain from touching my hair with a comb/brush while it's wet.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I had a wonderful twist-out today. I decided to take a pic. As I am preparing a nice pose and getting prepared to use my camera phone -- dang it, I don't have a sim card for the camera portion.

Ugh! Anyway, I hope everyone's having a good weekend and tending to their lovely hair! I snipped some more relaxed ends, ya'll. I don't know if I'll make three years of transtitioning, lol.


----------



## Lanea87

shockolate said:


> i will start doing that and refrain from touching my hair with a comb/brush while it's wet.



Try it to see for like 2 washes or so.....I have very fine hair and I would be bald if I sat her and tried to detangle on "out the shower" hair.

I detangle while in the shower underneath the running water and then I dont touch it until I get ready to blowdry, I just leave it wrapped up in the t-shirt until it is dang near dry.


----------



## Pinkerton

Stupid question time.  Does scab hair really need to be cut off or can I just wait it out with the rest of my transition?


----------



## Dayjoy

28 weeks today and I think I've let go of my dependence on my monthly salon blow out and flat iron.  Braid outs, twist outs, and Bantu knot outs will be my best friends.


----------



## Z-kitty

I'm 78 weeks (18 mths) post today!! Only 6 more months until the big day.  My hair is a lot shorter than I expected it to be.  I guess i'm a slow grower.  About to OD on hair supplements and growth potions so that I can at least be chin length in the front before my BC in December.


----------



## Lanea87

Pinkerton said:


> Stupid question time.  Does *scab hair* really need to be cut off or can I just wait it out with the rest of my transition?



Pinkerton, from my readings and understandings it can wait. Its just hair that hasnt been TRAINED to the process yet of not using chemicals. As long as you can work with it I say wait it out.


----------



## Leslie_C

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm just checking in. I'm 30 weeks post now and I just finished taking down my plaits and braids done on my own hair. Now it's in 6 sections and ready to be washed. I'm thinking I'll be bunning until August 6th when I start my new job. I just have to find a way to combat the severe dryness of my natural roots after washing my hair. I'm hoping a good DC and protein conditioner after will make the difference. DCing alone isn't working for me. Maybe I'll try an ACV rinse as well. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> ETA: Oh, and I also gave myself a 2 inch trim. I haven't had one since November, so I was WAY overdue!


 
Have you tried curlformers? I swear the addition of curlformers and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie have my hair doing 95% better as far as dryness. It dries smooth and soft and maintains moisture so much better now! I think Im going to start using curlformers routinely. Smoothing/Stretching out the roots rather than letting them coil up on themselves (the back is notorious for this) is making a big difference!

A lot of naturals routinely use them to stretch the hair for other styles and dont even wear the set. It takes me a while to get those babies in, so you best believe Im wearing the set lol. Today is day 2 of the set. Tomorrow I might possibly be able to get a 3rd day out of the curls with an updo and then I will do a bantu knot out or TO/BO. I usually wash once a week and cowash midweek bc of the severe dryness...its the only way I could get some moisture back into my hair because anything I put on it seemed to just evaporate. Im experimenting, but I might be able to make it the whole week without washing since I added  those two things to my regimen.  Trying to figure out what to use during the week....not sure if too much of the SM CES will build up on my hair...may try the hair milk during the week.


----------



## JJamiah

I love my curlformers, I have 2 kits. I need to get the new ones when they come out. I need two kits for the way I like to wear my hair per size


----------



## DrPhoenyx

Hi ladies! I big chopped (didn't have the patience for transitioning) but I know, and have helped several women transition from relaxed to natural. Here are 3 key things to remember with transitioning: 1) You're going to have to REALLY stay on top of moisturizing and conditioning your hair to prevent breakage (particularly at the point where your relaxed and natural hair meet- which is the weakest part of your hair, 2) you're going to have to wear very low maintenance styles that don't put too much "stress" on your hair from manipulation (such as buns), and finally- this is often a biggie for women- 3) you're going to have to STEP AWAY from the heat. I know alot of women are tempted to use things like flat irons to "blend" their relaxed and natural hair. But this isn't a smart move because it only ends up damaging your natural hair in the long run. Just follow these steps (remember to regularly trim off your relaxed hair too), and your transition should come along just fine!


----------



## JJamiah

havilland said:


> i use ampro brown gel with a dab of oil mixed in to keep my hair from being dry. also, i do not comb or brush once that stuff is in my hair. i rinse it out in the shower.
> 
> when my hair is cooperating and very clean and freshly conditioned, i can use ORS edge control or a homemade hair gel i make with a recipe @memyselfandi gave me with guar gum and aloe vera. but in a pinch, brown gel works every time!


 

Exactly ORS works great on freshly washed hair about 3 days in as well. After I use Ampro Brown gel on top and it lays it right down. 

I love my gels, what would I do with out it LOL


----------



## A856

Z-kitty said:


> I'm 78 weeks (18 mths) post today!! Only 6 more months until the big day. *My hair is a lot shorter than I expected it to be. I guess i'm a slow grower. About to OD on hair supplements and growth potions *so that I can at least be chin length in the front before my BC in December.


 
I'm just a few weeks behind you (73wks). I agree with my hair being shorter than expected. I know that when I BC I'll have to get a "shape" of some sort so that'll make it shorter. So I'm still transitioning, I think I'll cut some relaxed ends soon, I'm going to see where I am at the end of the year.....maybe. 
@the bolded I'm on hair vitamins, hair potion/elixers, LOA etc
I.will.get.there

Keep up the good hard work!


----------



## Z-kitty

A856 said:


> I'm just a few weeks behind you (73wks). I agree with my hair being shorter than expected. I know that when I BC I'll have to get a "shape" of some sort so that'll make it shorter. So I'm still transitioning, I think I'll cut some relaxed ends soon, I'm going to see where I am at the end of the year.....maybe.
> @the bolded I'm on hair vitamins, hair potion/elixers, LOA etc
> I.will.get.there
> 
> Keep up the good hard work!


 
I have been trimming my relaxed ends every chance I get in the back.  In the front not so much.  A856 what potions are you using?  Right now i'm taking one Nioxin a day and just started MSM last weekend.  Considering the beemine serum with sulfur.


----------



## havilland

i read a tip for transitioners on some website that mentioned a warning:

as you trim away relaxed ends, trim less often in the front of your hair so that you have enough hair to put in a ponytail or bun until you actually want to chop.  and when you do chop, you may want to start in the back and leave the front longer for the same reason..

i forget the website, i was on search overload, but i thought that was a good tip.


----------



## CandiceC

It's been 27 weeks and a day for me. I've got some breakage in the back so I've been playing in the new growth. It's 4b/c back there.
I've got lots of single strand knots and tangles!! erplexed

I asked my mom if she had issues with my hair being knotted when I was little. She said that's why (in addition to it being super dry) she put a jheri curl in my hair. I knew about the dryness. Not the knots.

Fortunately she said the back of my head was the most difficult to manage. I couldn't imagine my whole head being like it is in the back. 

I will see what my hair likes in the back. I've got a early start on that.


----------



## Leslie_C

CandiceC said:


> It's been 27 weeks and a day for me. I've got some breakage in the back so I've been playing in the new growth. It's 4b/c back there.
> I've got lots of single strand knots and tangles!! erplexed
> 
> I asked my mom if she had issues with my hair being knotted when I was little. She said that's why (in addition to it being super dry) she put a jheri curl in my hair. I knew about the dryness. Not the knots.
> 
> Fortunately she said the back of my head was the most difficult to manage. I couldn't imagine my whole head being like it is in the back.
> 
> I will see what my hair likes in the back. I've got a early start on that.


 
I think Im in the same boat as you! Im a couple of months behind you (20 weeks) and finding a lot of SSKs too...the back of my head seems to be 4b/4c in certain areas...I think I have about 3 or 4 different textures on my head. The front seems pretty easy to keep moisturized, the back is like hay. 

Let me know what you find that your back section likes. So far I have just been applying extra product there and I apply my conditioner like a relaxer to make sure it is distributed all over.  I use coconut oil a lot, but I think Ill try castor oil back there since it is heavier. It may seal in moisture longer.


----------



## JJamiah

Ladies who use sulphates, My son has very tangly 4a hair. Nothing really worked for his hair until I bought Avon 2 in one Shampoo/conditioner. IT MELTS his tangles out like not bodies business. He washes his hair everyday and combs his hair. FOr my son this is practically nonexistent for him. 

Try this if your struggling to detangle your natural hair/transitioning


----------



## Carolie

At the command of my dermatologist, I'm going natural for the sake of my scalp. Never had problems before until my last touch up in March. :/ I'm about 15 weeks post now and my roots are driving me crazy! (><) 

I've had my hair relaxed since I was 3, so this is starting to become a very intimidating animal to control as I have no idea what I'm dealing with. So far, the only thing that has tamed the tangles is Redken's Real Control moisturizing mask but that's too expensive to use as a cowash too. Any suggestions on a cheaper option that laughs in the face of tangles?


----------



## Lanea87

JJamiah said:


> Ladies who use sulphates, My son has very tangly 4a hair. Nothing really worked for his hair until I bought Avon 2 in one Shampoo/conditioner. IT MELTS his tangles out like not bodies business. *He washes his hair everyday and combs his hair. FOr my son this is practically nonexistent for him. *
> 
> Try this if your struggling to detangle your natural hair/transitioning



JJamiah
How old is this baby that loves to CW?


----------



## Pinkerton

ZebraPrintLover 
That's good to know.  I was not looking forward to lopping all the progress I made-what little there is.  It seems like it's starting to soften up and form coils like the rest of my hair, so I have high hopes.  

Thanks for answering.


----------



## JJamiah

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JJamiah
> How old is this baby that loves to CW?


 
My baby is 13 that I am referring too, LOL but my youngest baby is 6 

I have four. The oldest has the kinkest texture and the most tender head. He never wanted me to comb his hair, or wash it.  he would have stinky head because he was so Scared to comb his hair. He would CRY, CRY CRY even in double digits (so did his momma, he didn't fall far from the tree) So, I bought the Avon, because I sell it and was like ahhh, those lazy boys don't like to condition. It could help their curls pop. SO I bought a LITER, WHEWWWW I went back and bought like 3 more. 

THe Magic Star comb and this shampoo for my son, was like a comb with no teeth. IT glided through his hair, he loves it. I am so happy they made this. 

He is a new young man. Shampoos, and smiles when he combs for me, I am sold. I love when their happy!


----------



## A856

Z-kitty said:


> I have been trimming my relaxed ends every chance I get in the back. In the front not so much. @A856 what potions are you using? Right now i'm taking one Nioxin a day and just started MSM last weekend. Considering the beemine serum with sulfur.


 
My own concotion of things I'm using up. I'm going to get back on msm hair shakes.



havilland said:


> i read a tip for transitioners on some website that mentioned a warning:
> 
> as you trim away relaxed ends, trim less often in the front of your hair so that you have enough hair to put in a ponytail or bun until you actually want to chop. and when you do chop, you may want to start in the back and leave the front longer for the same reason..
> 
> i forget the website, i was on search overload, but i thought that was a good tip.


 
The back is what's killing me the most. I think I'll start there! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Leslie_C

Carolie said:
			
		

> At the command of my dermatologist, I'm going natural for the sake of my scalp. Never had problems before until my last touch up in March. :/ I'm about 15 weeks post now and my roots are driving me crazy! (><)
> Carolie
> I've had my hair relaxed since I was 3, so this is starting to become a very intimidating animal to control as I have no idea what I'm dealing with. So far, the only thing that has tamed the tangles is Redken's Real Control moisturizing mask but that's too expensive to use as a cowash too. Any suggestions on a cheaper option that laughs in the face of tangles?



I swear by silken child detangling spray, its about 3.99 at Sallys. If you give your hair a good spray down with this and give it a minute to soak in, the comb wilk glide right through. I am not caught without this in my stash and have gone through several bottles. If I dont use it, it is a real chore to detangle. I like it.for detangling, but still use another leave in on top bc I def need something heavier than a spray for.conditioning. Hth!


----------



## MsDee14

So..for those that have been transitioning for some time now...at how many months post were you able to fit your natural hair in a ponytail?


----------



## CandiceC

MsDee14 said:


> So..for those that have been transitioning for some time now...at how many months post were you able to fit your natural hair in a ponytail?



Good question. I'd like to know this too.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

MsDee14 said:


> So..for those that have been transitioning for some time now...at how many months post were you able to fit your natural hair in a ponytail?



MsDee14
I'd say about 20 months.


----------



## MsDee14

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> MsDee14
> I'd say about 20 months.



 I have a long way to go! I guess I'll just continue to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Rae81

My shrinkage on my natural hair is crazy, so I will be transitioning for a long time

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I'm a little over 30 weeks post and FINALLY figured out how to get my hair into a decent bun that doesn't puff up. I'm going to do a post on it on my blog some time this evening.

BTW: I know I posted some angry words about Shea Moisture, but I did go ahead and buy the Hair Milk that everyone talks about and I have to say it's GREAT! I used it yesterday and it softened my natural roots almost instantly, and they're still soft today! I'm so glad I finally found something to rid myself of my super dry 4b hair when I air dry.


----------



## JJamiah

Rae81 said:


> My shrinkage on my natural hair is crazy, so I will be transitioning for a long time
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


 
U and me Both LOL  I was like this is all I have to show LOL nah

I have 25 months before I even consider totally cutting off my ends! That is for consideration! IN a week and a half I will be one year post and that isn't enough to blink at!


----------



## Lanea87

JJamiah said:


> U and me Both LOL  I was like this is all I have to show LOL nah
> 
> I have 25 months before I even consider totally cutting off my ends! That is for consideration! IN a week and a half I will be one year post and that isn't enough to blink at!



JJamiah, I think your underestimating your NG.....when your year comes I want you to measure it cause I think you have lots of growth .


----------



## JJamiah

Will definitely do ZebraPrintLover


----------



## Lanea87

JJamiah said:


> Will definitely do ZebraPrintLover



Imma do the same at 26 weeks (6 months), measure my NG.


----------



## Rae81

JJamiah said:
			
		

> U and me Both LOL  I was like this is all I have to show LOL nah
> 
> I have 25 months before I even consider totally cutting off my ends! That is for consideration! IN a week and a half I will be one year post and that isn't enough to blink at!



It wasn't until I stretched it that I saw it was a lot more than I thought

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## JJamiah

I atleast want my hair to my shoulders unstretched! before I cut


----------



## Rae81

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I atleast want my hair to my shoulders unstretched! before I cut



Me too and I know its going to be a long time before I get there with my shrinkage

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## AJellyCake

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> MsDee14
> I'd say about 20 months.



20 months??!


----------



## Lanea87

Washing today, hope it wont be a struggle.


----------



## Lanea87

I have been finding a few SSK, and today I found one high up on my shaft. Not making me feel good at all......


----------



## Leslie_C

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I have been finding a few SSK, and today I found one high up on my shaft. Not making me feel good at all......


 
Ive found a few too in my shedding/breakage lol. Since Ive gotten my moisture issue under control I notice less little hairs when I handle my hair, but Im going to incorporate some protein to see if that helps even more...at least once a month or maybe a light protein every other week...I was afraid of protein, but I think my hair strands are fairly fine and need strength.  This is lame, but for comparison purposes I took one of my (white) coworkers strands of shed hair and when I pulled it, it was so hard to break...mine has some elasticity but still breaks sooo much easier than that. No wonder they retain length so easily even with color, highlights, and daily heat use. Their hair is strong lol.

Im due for another henna treatment so maybe Ill just stick with those once a month and a light to medium protein once a month. Henna acts like a protein for me as far as added strength and it seems to coat the strand making it thicker. And I love the color I get from it.

Prepooing now, then gonna wash lightly, DC, and set on curlformers. Mid week Ill cowash and do some other set so I can compare how well one stays moisturized compared to the other usin the same products.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

naturalnewb said:


> 20 months??!



Hahaha! I'm still rolling along my transition. Unless, I misunderstood the question. I figured twenty months because I was including the most natural hair with the least relaxed ends.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

ZebraPrintLover - I'm washing today too. Fingers crossed and good luck!

To all type 4transitioners: Are any of you finger detangling exclusively? I'm trying this out now, and it seemed to go okay my last wash. I didn't notice any more tangling than usual at the line of demarcation. After slathering on my DC, I take one hand and massage my fingers to the scalp (because that's the only way to get to it) and gently pull my fingers through until they get caught at the line of demarcation. Then I use the other hand to gently remove the spots where my fingers got caught. I seem to mostly lose shed hairs this way, so there's not as much breakage.


----------



## CandiceC

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @ZebraPrintLover - I'm washing today too. Fingers crossed and good luck!
> 
> *To all type 4transitioners: Are any of you finger detangling exclusively?* I'm trying this out now, and it seemed to go okay my last wash. I didn't notice any more tangling than usual at the line of demarcation. After slathering on my DC, I take one hand and massage my fingers to the scalp (because that's the only way to get to it) and gently pull my fingers through until they get caught at the line of demarcation. Then I use the other hand to gently remove the spots where my fingers got caught. I seem to mostly lose shed hairs this way, so there's not as much breakage.


 
newbeginnings2010 

I only finger comb and detangle. I have a k cutter comb, but I only used it a couple times and misplaced it a couple years ago. Using my fingers is much more gentle since I always have tangles. I can also like to feel what's going on. It make it easier to work out the shed hair without breaking hair in the process.


----------



## toyas08

1 year post relaxer today 

My relaxed hair is getting harder to manage even when it's straighten it tangles. Other than that all is well and want to go 18 months post to big chop but we'll see.


----------



## MsDee14

newbeginnings2010 said:


> To all type 4transitioners: Are any of you finger detangling exclusively? I'm trying this out now, and it seemed to go okay my last wash. I didn't notice any more tangling than usual at the line of demarcation. After slathering on my DC, I take one hand and massage my fingers to the scalp (because that's the only way to get to it) and gently pull my fingers through until they get caught at the line of demarcation. Then I use the other hand to gently remove the spots where my fingers got caught. I seem to mostly lose shed hairs this way, so there's not as much breakage.



I only use a comb once a month. Other than that, I strictly finger detangle. Saves me a boatload of hair and I still get all my shed hairs out.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> To all type 4transitioners: Are any of you finger detangling exclusively?.



No, I need my comb. There are times when I finger detangle as I also comb just because some sections don't require an actual comb.


----------



## shortt29

I have been finger detangling and using the tangle teezer when necessary. This has helped me lose less hair. I was losing so much hair in the beginning and I was so discouraged but with the help of coconut oil and finger detangling it is soooo much easier.


----------



## Lanea87

*I too need a comb!

About to plait my hair up for the week.

ETA: I oiled my scalp with JBCO and will leave it this way until Sunday*


----------



## Leslie_C

Anybody have a link to a good finger detangling tutorial? I finger comb and style and only use a shower comb to detangle on wash day, but I would like to give finger detangling a try too.


----------



## JJamiah

I am breaking down my hair on Saturday and Giving my hair royal treatment. It will be braided back up for vacation and under a wig. 
It will be 3 weeks for this set of braids. I am leaving the next set in until for another 3 weeks after that I seem to be ready to break it down and restart. 
So far I don't know exactly which wig I want to take with me. I thought Kay but I think I want something else, HUH! HELP!


----------



## Rae81

So last night I decided to flat iron my hair,its been awhile and figured I would give my hair a break from the bun. Well last night it was so straight and pretty. This morning I get up take a shower and when I took my hair down my new growth decided it didn't want to stay straight and poof up,my edges curled up. Now I remember why I didn't flat iron my hair all those months.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Rae81

Saw this ad in essence magazine

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## JJamiah

Ladies a few of us are going to be One year post next week


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> Ladies a few of us are going to be One year post next week


 
JJamiah
congrats to those approaching 1 year post! How long do you plan to transition?


----------



## JJamiah

Leslie_C said:


> @JJamiah
> congrats to those approaching 1 year post! How long do you plan to transition?


 
Leslie_C thank you so much.

I plan to be a long term transitioner, transitioning for 3 years total. 

I am not tempted at all as of yet so that is a good thing.


----------



## Lanea87

JJamiah said:


> Ladies a few of us are going to be One year post next week



Yayyyyy ladies, I will be 6 months nxt week so I am not too far behind yall.


----------



## havilland

next week will be one year for me too!  YAY!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Here's a pic of me and my twist-out! Shrinkage is a s.o.b. I'm more concerned about fullness and big hair than length (like I was when relaxed).


----------



## MsDee14

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Here's a pic of me and my twist-out! Shrinkage is a s.o.b. I'm more concerned about fullness and big hair than length (like I was when relaxed).



Love it! 

You're also very beautiful!


----------



## MsDee14

32 weeks and counting. 

I think I'll do a braid n curl tonight, but it will be hot and muggy out this weekend so I'm not sure.


----------



## A856

Leslie_C said:


> Anybody have a link to a good finger detangling tutorial? I finger comb and style and only use a shower comb to detangle on wash day, but I would like to give finger detangling a try too.


 
***BUMPING****



Rae81 said:


> Saw this ad in essence magazine
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


Hmmmm. 


**********************************

I bought some shears the other day, to start trimming the back....why am I nervous now to cut??  Is it gonna look wierd/obvious while in a ponytail? What about braiouts?? 
I don't know, hence the hesitation...I'll wait. 
In the meantime I need to wash & detangle my hair, haven't done so sine last Friday I just know it's gonna add 15min to my shower time, and I've been rushing every morning this week


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

MsDee14 said:


> Love it!
> 
> You're also very beautiful!



Oh, thank you! 

I posted the pic to show that transitioning can be great, if you give it a chance. Sure, it requires A LOT of patience. But, it's so worth it. Now figuring out when to end is another matter all together. I am still trying to make it to three years.


----------



## Leslie_C

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Here's a pic of me and my twist-out! Shrinkage is a s.o.b. I'm more concerned about fullness and big hair than length (like I was when relaxed).


 
chrisanddonniesmommy
You look fierce!  I take my hat off to you for making it 2 years! How much relaxed hair do you have left and about how much natural growth do you think you have had in the past two years? How often do you trim? 

Your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Leslie_C said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy
> You look fierce!  I take my hat off to you for making it 2 years! How much relaxed hair do you have left and about how much natural growth do you think you have had in the past two years? How often do you trim?
> 
> Your hair looks gorgeous!



Leslie_C
In my front, I have the most relaxed ends. I would say maybe about four-five inches. My back is basically either three inches or gone (depending on the section). I have experienced more breakage in my crown than any other area; so, I have more natural hair than relaxed. 

As for the natural growth, depending on the section, I am just about shoulder-length, if not more. Shrinkage is a bummer. So, I'm not quite sure about my estimates. 

I trim about every two months. But, lately, when I twist my hair, I snip the relaxed ends when the mood strikes. They're going away anyway, right?

I'm talking mad caca right now. But, I know I'll make it to three years. I got this far. Why not end it then? I won't push beyond. My patience has a limit, you know?


----------



## Sophisto

8 months post relaxer


----------



## Rae81

Why do people think that because they stopped getting perms they are natural. I have a friend that thinks since she went a year without a perm she was natural for that year

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Rae81 said:


> Why do people think that because they stopped getting perms they are natural. I have a friend that thinks since she went a year without a perm she was natural for that year
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



  Nah, that ain't it! If that's the case, I've been natural. What am I waiting for?


----------



## Dayjoy

Rae81 said:


> Why do people think that because they stopped getting perms they are natural. I have a friend that thinks since she went a year without a perm she was natural for that year
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



I know a lady that thinks because she relaxes her 10 year old daughter's hair for only five months out of the year, that she is natural for the other seven.  Um, no.


----------



## Leslie_C

Ladies, I need some assistance please. I finally got my dryness under control and my hair is soft and more managable...but it seems like Im getting hair in my hands every time I manipulate it (to set/style and/or moisturize and seal). I dont use combs except wash day. I try to finger detangle as I go, but as I smooth it through Im getting shedding and breakage. I think I need some protein, but Im not sure whether to go heavy or light? 

My hair didnt like much protein when I was relaxed, but it is and always was very fragile, so it is even more so now so I know I need more protein than in the past. I usually just use ORS replenishing pak, but I have a bottle of nexxus emergencee and Ill probably purchase the ORS hair mayo soon (my hair liked that one as well). Aubrey GPB is on my to try list too. Should I start light and work up to heavy if it doesnt work or do one heavy treatment followed by moisturizing DC and then do light treatments to maintain?  I havent done a heavy treatment in forever.




By the way, how often do you ladies Moisturize and/or Seal?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Leslie_C said:


> By the way, how often do you ladies Moisturize and/or Seal?



Leslie_C
I moisturize and seal at least once daily with Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew and an oil mixture of coconut/peppermint/rosemary/EVOO. If not daily, then I can stretch to every other day, if my hair feels fine.

As for protein, I really don't use any protein that can't go into my body (e.g. salmon). Sometimes, I will reach for henna, if the mood strikes, since it acts protein-like.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

BahamaMama said:


> ...I hardly ever wear my own hair in a bun style right now because some parts of my hair refuse to slick down! The first time I went natural this wasn't a big problem. My hair's the same as then- mostly 4a with 4b edges/hairline, but somehow the 4b (c?) parts are 'harder' and more stubborn this time. Could be the change in location and/or type of water etc.
> Any tips? Gel doesn't work, and neither does jam or wax...well only for a little bit (with tying down/head-cloth method) but those wiry suckers come back up within a very short period of time...





			
				BahamaMama said:
			
		

> I've used Fantasia IC, generic store brands and the brown stuff (blech).
> Haven't tried KCCC or eco styler- will give those a shot...



So after trying every gel under the sun, I finally figured out how to tame my super-naps: hairspray.
I gelled hair into bun as usual and it was mostly neat with only a few strands already pointing and laughing at me, sprayed Aussie hairspray all around it, _then_ tied it down with a head-cloth and voila! Not a single strand has come loose for the past two (3?) days I've been wearing my hair back. 
Hell, I'm tempted to leave it a few more days it's still so neat.


----------



## daviine

33 weeks today.  

I finally restocked on my Keracare Humecto Creme at $22.99 for 16 ounces.  I don't know if this is a good price or not but its expensive.  I applied the conditioner and then tried to comb through my hair but it was not budging.  I rinsed it out so that I could detangle it and then reapplied it.  I did this on half my head and was about to do the other half when I realized that this stuff is too expensive to apply, rinse, and reapply.  So when I rinse it out, if I don't like the way it feels, I'm just going to apply Tresemme Naturals conditioner to it.  I don't know why I feel as though my hair needs to be detangled BEFORE I let the conditioner sit, but its probably too much manipulation.  I guess its a bad habit from relaxed days when combs glide down your hair as soon as the conditioner hits it.  

I won't be working next year so I'll have plenty of time to learn my hair, but not the money to play with products. I need to get my staples down quickly.  I considered Humecto to be a staple but with all this new growth, I think I need something cheaper.  I have no problem with rinse-out conditioners but it seems that I have a hard time finding the perfect deep conditioner.  

I've contemplated cutting my hair several times but then I've gone out in public and seen some unflattering short hair styles and decided against it.  

I've done a lot of rambling so I'm going to save the rest for a different post, lol.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

For those that wear weaves? What style are you wearing(straight, curly, KC)? Are you leaving hair out or no?


----------



## JJamiah

I probably only moisturize and seal once a week


----------



## daviine

Will put up a new pic when I take better pics and don't feel self conscious about my hair loss..


----------



## likeacharm

I think I finally got my mom to stop making negative comments my hair. They have been constant since I've started transitioning. She keeps talking about how nappy and unkempt it is (while I'm just lounging around the house, mind you). I finally told her, I'm black and have nappy hair like I'm supposed to . I also said that the reason her hair is breaking off is because of going to the stylist (she's been begging me to get my hair done at the salon and does not understand why I only let a select few touch my hair). She got quiet then, and I felt bad for bringing her hair into it. I mentioned that my hair has never been as healthy as it has been when I started doing it myself versus letting the stylist jack me up every two weeks. She could not deny the truth of that.


----------



## Sophisto

First flatiron after 8 months into transition.


----------



## Theresamonet

JJamiah said:


> I probably only moisturize and seal once a week



I only moisturize and seal on wash day, every 1-2 weeks.  My hair may be better if I did it daily, but I just can't be bothered with doing something to my hair EVERY single day. When I first joined and learned about M&S-ing, I was doing it 2x per day... That got old quick.


----------



## JJamiah

Theresamonet said:


> I only moisturize and seal on wash day, every 1-2 weeks.  My hair may be better if I did it daily, but I just can't be bothered with doing something to my hair EVERY single day. When I first joined and learned about M&S-ing, I was doing it 2x per day... That got old quick.


 

I have never moisturized and sealed daily  
I am too lazy  plus my hair doesn't need it. I do use my moisturizer once a week whether I wash or not.


----------



## JJamiah

On Tuesday I will be 52 weeks post relaxer


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Hey ladies, I have decided to transition to natural hair. My biggest reason is that I just miss my natural hair and I don't want to deal with the harsh chemicals anymore. I have no intentions to relax my hair again. I plan to BC on either Sept or Oct 2013 so I have a bit of a long way to go. My last relaxer was either Sept or Oct 2011 for the life of me I cant remember if it was sept or oct lol. I have already made it almost a year into my transition and currently have 4.5 in of NG. When  I cut off the relaxed ends I want to at least have 10 or preferably 12 in of hair, I just can't do the TWA stage. I plan to bun mostly and probably flat iron occasionally or wear a braidout of some sort. 

At this rate my transitioning hair is not at all hard to manage but that could change as it gets longer.


----------



## Lanea87

About to wash with protein.....


----------



## Lanea87

Leslie_C said:


> By the way, how often do you ladies Moisturize and/or Seal?



Daily for me....



BahamaMama said:


> So after trying every gel under the sun, I finally figured out how to tame my super-naps: hairspray.
> I gelled hair into bun as usual and it was mostly neat with only a few strands already pointing and laughing at me, sprayed Aussie hairspray all around it, _then_ tied it down with a head-cloth and voila! Not a single strand has come loose for the past two (3?) days I've been wearing my hair back.
> Hell, I'm tempted to leave it a few more days it's still so neat.



Leave it in...I have left the same ponytail in for up to a week just restyling the edges if needed.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Sophisto said:


> First flatiron after 8 months into transition.
> 
> View attachment 157297



Yeah, girl, now that is just gorgeous and lush!


----------



## NJoy

I'm threatening a BC.  Seems like this heat plus my skimpy ends during heavy oiling are pushing me to cut.


----------



## Sophisto

DDTexlaxed said:
			
		

> Yeah, girl, now that is just gorgeous and lush!



Thank you!


----------



## Lanea87

NJoy said:


> I'm threatening a BC.  Seems like this heat plus my skimpy ends during heavy oiling are pushing me to cut.



NJoy, How many months post are you?


----------



## Leslie_C

*Lets talk deep conditioners! What are your staples?*

So far, the best Ive found is ORS Replenishing Conditioner...it is the only DC Ive used consistently for years and it seems to still work pretty well on my hair transitioning, but I think there could be someting out there better suited for my hair now. I prefer stuff I can get on the ground, but open to online only brands too. I live in a small town so there is no such thing as a BSS other than Sallys lol. I have Aubrey Organics honeysuckle Rose on my to try list.  *Any other DC suggestions before I repurchase a large bottle or ORS?* I do use Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle as well and it works pretty good, but I think I like ORS better. I think Im going to use up the few bottles I have on cowashing.

Im on a bun kick right now...at first I was styling every wash, lately it has been a high bun nearly every day. Also, I just went a whole week between washes for the first time in ages...my hair didnt get terribly dry, but my scalp does start itching pretty bad by day 5.  *What styles are the rest of you ladies rocking these days?*


----------



## Lanea87

Leslie_C said:


> *Lets talk deep conditioners! What are your staples?*
> 
> So far, the best Ive found is ORS Replenishing Conditioner...it is the only DC Ive used consistently for years and it seems to still work pretty well on my hair transitioning, but I think there could be someting out there better suited for my hair now. I prefer stuff I can get on the ground, but open to online only brands too. I live in a small town so there is no such thing as a BSS other than Sallys lol. I have Aubrey Organics honeysuckle Rose on my to try list.  *Any other DC suggestions before I repurchase a large bottle or ORS?* I do use Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle as well and it works pretty good, but I think I like ORS better. I think Im going to use up the few bottles I have on cowashing.
> 
> Im on a bun kick right now...at first I was styling every wash, lately it has been a high bun nearly every day. Also, I just went a whole week between washes for the first time in ages...my hair didnt get terribly dry, but my scalp does start itching pretty bad by day 5.  *What styles are the rest of you ladies rocking these days?*



Leslie_C,
*What are your staples?
*I like Aussie 3 min and will continue to use it.
Thinking about going back to ORS the Professional Bottle b/c its wayyyy bigger.

I still have things in my stash that I want to try and see how they go.
I also like being able to get stuff locally, I aint for shopping hair products online.

*What styles are the rest of you ladies rocking these days?*
Im in buns also thats the only way to get around these days. When it gets cooler I want to flatiron more (of course with protectant)


----------



## NJoy

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @NJoy, How many months post are you?


 
ZebraPrintLover

14.5 months.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 29 weeks post today and my relaxed hair is barely surviving. I put the back middle section of my hair in braids with extensions a few weeks ago to help fortify and enlarge the buns I've been doing (and make it easier to wash my hair.) The vulnerable hair around that is breaking off though. No biggie. If my relaxed hair can't survive, I don't need it on my head.  Survival of the fittest. 

My goal is to at least make it to a year. DH would be willing to help my BC right now if I wanted. Thank goodness I don't have any shears handy to tempt me.

I plan to get kinky twists in September for a wedding where I'm matron of honor. Or I could debut a BC at my friend's wedding. :scratchch
 Just kidding.


----------



## Judwill07

22 Months/96 Weeks post relaxer!

I hate the stringy straight ends, but I refuse to clip them till after my 2 year mark (4 Sept). I only trim on full moons and the first full moon in September is 27,28 & 29th (Fall Equinox).


----------



## Shelew

Rae81 said:
			
		

> Saw this ad in essence magazine
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Yes I saw this too and bought it! Did nothing for me at all. The second step you are suppose to part your hair and spray the product onto hair. Well I have 4a hair and it wanted no participation in parting hair while wet!!! Needless to say my hair was a mess afterward. I threw the rest in the trash so I would not be tempted to use again at a future date.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Leslie_C said:


> *Lets talk deep conditioners! What are your staples?**What styles are the rest of you ladies rocking these days?*



I'm using Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment since I've been relaxed. But, I am looking into others. As for styles, pretty much buns, twist outs, and medium to large twists under scarves.


----------



## havilland

JJamiah said:


> On Tuesday I will be 52 weeks post relaxer


 

happy nappy roots-iversary!  

my 52 week is tomorrow.


----------



## LatterGlory

-----------------


----------



## NJoy

LatterGlory said:


> @NJoy wanting to bc is natural. Just give it a bit more thought. Is your nautral hair past what you would consider an ackward length? Just don't want you to trade one frustration for another.


 
LatterGlory

I think I'm at a decent length.  But after going longer than you've ever been, it just doesn't seem long enough.  I'm gonna wait and see how I feel at the end of the month.  I feel like I'm letting my emotions drive me. And like you said, I don't want to trade one frustration for another.

That said, if I suddenly pop up BC'd, let no one be surprised.  I sorta warned ya. 

Excellent counsel, btw.


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## Lanea87

CandiceC said:


> I'm 29 weeks post today and *my relaxed hair is barely surviving.* I put the back middle section of my hair in braids with extensions a few weeks ago to help fortify and enlarge the buns I've been doing (and make it easier to wash my hair.) The vulnerable hair around that is breaking off though. No biggie. *If my relaxed hair can't survive, I don't need it on my head.  Survival of the fittest. *



CandiceC, this is so how I feel. IDK if its the shrinkage that makes me feel bald with ***** ends or what, but we will see Friday once I go to the salon and get it straightened and trimmed.



Judwill07 said:


> I hate the stringy straight ends, but I refuse to clip them till after my 2 year mark (4 Sept). I only trim on full moons and the first full moon in September is 27,28 & 29th (Fall Equinox).



Judwill07, I use to follow the moon and stuff and I can honestly say my hair was the bomb back then.....do you have a site or anything that I can see?



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm using *Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment* since I've been relaxed. But, I am looking into others. As for styles, pretty much buns, twist outs, and medium to large twists under scarves.



I have 2 jars of this and I need to use it and see how my hair likes it....I LOVE it bc it is super thick and I cant stand water down looking conditioners.


----------



## Lanea87

Oh ladies, I need help!

I am getting some crazy SSK high up on my strand and in my nape area at the ends......How do I fix this?

In the nape area I just cut them off from the tips but how can I avoid getting them?


----------



## Judwill07

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @CandiceC, this is so how I feel. IDK if its the shrinkage that makes me feel bald with ***** ends or what, but we will see Friday once I go to the salon and get it straightened and trimmed.
> @Judwill07,_* I use to follow the moon and stuff and I can honestly say my hair was the bomb back then.....do you have a site or anything that I can see?*_
> I have 2 jars of this and I need to use it and see how my hair likes it....I LOVE it bc it is super thick and I cant stand water down looking conditioners.


 

ZebraPrintLover, I use the Morroccomethod.com web site.  They have the full year schedule.


----------



## daviine

I'm thoroughly discouraged. I feel lost and ugly. I hate not knowing what to do with my hair. When I try to do something with my hair, its ugly. I love the way my new growth feels but I'm not mentally prepared to BC nor prepared to style it. 

I don't want to keep ranting so I'll end here. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Smiley79

Don't be discouraged. The bright side is that you say that you like your new growth; that is a plus! Wouldn't you love a full head of hair that you already like and are comfortable with? Hang in there girlie. Don't feel ugly either; at the end of the day, its just hair. We are here for you hair support so vent whenever you need to.  many of us including myself have felt that same frustration.


----------



## MsDee14

I think I'm going to cut my transition short. I originally wanted to BC at 2 years post, but may BC at either 18 or 20 months post. I'm only 7.5 months post right now..so I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Lanea87

MsDee14 is there a reason your cutting it short?


----------



## MsDee14

ZebraPrintLover I figure by next July or August, I should have enough natural hair to fit into ponytail. I also want to experiment with wash & go's and summer is the perfect time to do so. 
Worst case scenario, I can put in single braids if I'm not comfortable with the length.


----------



## daviine

I'm feeling much better. Thanks ZebraPrintLover and Smiley79.  I've found some products that I will stick to with the occasional rotation as I use up all the products I've bought since I started transitioning, lol. 

Staples, not necessarily HG status
Shampoo-- Keracare Hydrating Detangling
Deep Conditioner- Keracare Humecto Creme
Leave in-- Giovanni Direct Leave-In

Not gonna bother listing anything else bc I havent  committed to anything else yet, especially in writing. But I like Giovanni's new 2chic conditioner but don't know where it fits yet bc it's expensive.

I'm gonna keep watching YouTube, reading archives, and get into makeup or something to offset the hot-messness of my hair. ;D

Oh, I was watching YT and someone (Ambrosia I think) said she relaxed her edges the first year of transitioning. I'm thinking about doing this but I need to do a little more research.


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> I'm feeling much better. Thanks ZebraPrintLover and Smiley79.  I've found some products that I will stick to with the occasional rotation as I use up all the products I've bought since I started transitioning, lol.
> 
> Staples, not necessarily HG status
> *Shampoo-- Keracare Hydrating Detangling
> Deep Conditioner- Keracare Humecto Creme
> Leave in-- Giovanni Direct Leave-In*
> 
> Not gonna bother listing anything else bc I havent  committed to anything else yet, especially in writing. But I like Giovanni's new 2chic conditioner but don't know where it fits yet bc it's expensive.
> 
> I'm gonna keep watching YouTube, reading archives, and get into makeup or something to offset the hot-messness of my hair. ;D
> 
> *Oh, I was watching YT and someone (Ambrosia I think) said she relaxed her edges the first year of transitioning. I'm thinking about doing this but I need to do a little more research*.



daviine
I wanna start using the bolded again. I was using it back in the days but IDK why I stopped.

I relax my edges, just like an inch though. I dont do any parting and I leave it on for 5-7min and I rinse, add my 2 min ApHogee and let that sit for like 10 mins and I neutralize and let that sit 5min times 2.


----------



## Lanea87

*Just cut off like 5+ inches and I am actually happy that I did it. Now I dont have as much relax hair left LOL!*


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Just cut off like 5+ inches and I am actually happy that I did it. Now I dont have as much relax hair left LOL!*



Yay! 

(Stop relaxing your edges!! :)


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> daviine
> I wanna start using the bolded again. I was using it back in the days but IDK why I stopped.
> 
> I relax my edges, just like an inch though. I dont do any parting and I leave it on for 5-7min and I rinse, add my 2 min ApHogee and let that sit for like 10 mins and I neutralize and let that sit 5min times 2.



This makes me so excited. I'm on my phone so I can't see siggys but how long have you been transitioning. How much longer do you plan on transitioning and how much longer do you think you will keep relaxing your edges? 

My edges are a challenge. They don't look good at all so I usually wear wide headbands after slicking them down as much as possible.


----------



## CandiceC

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Yay!
> 
> (Stop relaxing your edges!! :)



I'm sitting over here thinking they shouldn't relax their edges! 

Wouldn't that look awkward?  Also, what about health? My edges are the first area to benefit from me not relaxing anymore.


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> This makes me so excited. I'm on my phone so I can't see siggys but how long have you been transitioning. How much longer do you plan on transitioning and how much longer do you think you will keep relaxing your edges?
> 
> My edges are a challenge. They don't look good at all so I usually wear wide headbands after slicking them down as much as possible.



daviine
I dont have a siggy picture, I am 24 weeks as of tomorrow. You can check out my fotki I just uploaded pics of my hair and my edges.
I will maintain my new bob and just keep getting it trimmed every 2 months or so.
I will keep relaxing my edges until I am comfortable with them annoying me and not caring.....so basically I am not sure LOL.

I refuse to walk around looking crazyedged and looking like I didnt even attempt to comb my hair. And I sure as h3ll aint wearing no headband....I dont do that on the regular and aint finna start now LOL.

Too each its own on how to handle and maintain your hair, if you wanna texlex your edges do so, bc no one is going to comb your hair but you 



CandiceC said:


> I'm sitting over here thinking they shouldn't relax their edges!
> 
> Wouldn't that look awkward?  Also, what about health? My edges are the first area to benefit from me not relaxing anymore.



CandiceC, my hair dont look awkward at all. I dont have nappy hair so it blends very easy. And when I pull my hair back into a bun all my hair straightens out to the point were I dont even look 6 months post. I dont want my edges curling up and looking untamed so I texlax them for 5 mins they still curl up when wet but not as bad. I went 5 months w/o relaxed edges and my edges are doing better now being relaxed then they were curly.

Who said my edges werent healthy because they are relaxed?




chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Yay!
> (Stop relaxing your edges!! :)



chrisanddonniesmommy, LOL, why? Do you wanna comb my hair for me? I would sure love for someone to. Especially to put on JBCO on my scalp


----------



## Lanea87

These are my edges after the relax; wet and pulled back dry. I still have texture when its wet.


----------



## CandiceC

@ZebraPrintLover

I feel ya. It's an individual choice of course. 


Its been almost 30 weeks for me and I'm getting used to my edges the more my hair grows out. Don't get me wrong, I do break out my Ecostyler gel when I want that sleek look! I'm a 4a at the top and it becomes 4b on the sides by my ears.


----------



## Lanea87

CandiceC
EcoStyler wasnt holding them curlies down the way I like it. Matter fact nothing was.....LOL
Trust me I was holding off and debating but nothing helped. I would hold for a few but no 8 hrs like I needed it to.


----------



## daviine

I'm 34 weeks today. I have no idea what my hair type is going to be but it seems that my edges are 4bc or something.  I'm not looking for a sleek look because I don't think they can do that. They just end up looking fuzzy and then usually after an hour or so, a little patch comes up and it's like I have a dry micro-fro on one section. 

Haha.... I didn't even think about "texturizing" my edges so it will blend better. I'm going to have to keep looking for a solution for my edges before I relax them because I haven't thought everything through yet, lil.


----------



## Rae81

Today is my one year anniversary!!!! 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Rae81

I have this one section of hair in the front that does not curl its just slightly wavy but mostly straight. I think its heat damage from when I was blow drying and flat ironing my hair before I decided to transition. I always started on that section. I noticed it a while ago but its even growing in straight in that section. I just wonder how it will look when I'm ready to bc

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ZebraPrintLover, If you keep applying castor oil to your edges, they will soften and become manageable for you. I understand that they may be a point of contention for you. However, embrace your edges without feeling the need to rely on relaxing them for the appearance of smooth edges. Besides, relaxing them may not actually help them thicken. They may eventually thin.

When I relaxed, my edges were thin; but, since the start of my transition, they've become healthy, thick, and manageable. I know patience is a killer; but, give your edges some time to heal.

Here to help!


----------



## Z-kitty

Getting discouraged at 18 months post. I did a yogurt treatment, then mudwashed and finally DC'd overnight.  Just the thought of having to twist my hair today makes me tired.  Its getting frustrating having to retwist every other day because I cant get second day hair.  Twist out on day 1 and a bun on day two, UGGGHH!! May just go to Sally's and buy some curl formers because the knockoff's I ordered havent arrived. 
SO FRUSTRATED!!


----------



## Lanea87

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> ZebraPrintLover, If you keep applying castor oil to your edges, they will soften and become manageable for you. I understand that they may be a point of contention for you. However, embrace your edges without feeling the need to rely on relaxing them for the appearance of smooth edges. *Besides, relaxing them may not actually help them thicken.* *They may eventually thin.
> 
> When I relaxed, my edges were thin; but, since the start of my transition, they've become healthy, thick, and manageable. I know patience is a killer; but, give your edges some time to heal.*
> 
> Here to help!



chrisanddonniesmommy, 
See thats the crazy part, *manageable* is sleek for me.
I have been applying JBCO since April w/o a change, all it does is make my edges heavy with oil and gives it a sense of being sleek for like 20 mins after taking off my scarf. Its hot as h3ll in Texas like average 105 degrees daily. I cant pack on JBCO without it running down my face later  so I still end up looking like a grease monkey with baby curlies along my edges.

My edges are only going to thicken to a certain amount bc they were never full, even as a child. The only reason I have been putting JBCO on it was bc my hair is so fine that when I got my Senagalese Twist my poor edges couldnt take it and broke off. So if you look at my fotki you will see the result for my edges on the braids. 

It has been filling back in nicely so I am good. 
And I dont rely on relaxing them cause its not something that I do all the time. This was my first time doing it and I never said that I would def continue to do it, but if I get down the road in 6 more months and my edges are giving me h3ll again I will not have a problem slapping relaxer on them again (but we will see about that when we get there). 
Its hard to say what you will do until you get there. I am use to sleek, nicely done hair and I was just rocking that with my hair in February. From Feb to April I was in the braids and after the braids its this.....I cant go from sleek to curly sue when that something I am not use to. Its still hard for me to deal with the middle but when I become frustrated I throw it in a ponytail and call it a day. I am not to the point of loving it yet especially dealing with 2 textures so as time passes it will be easier. I get lots of compliments on my hair texture from my friends but they dont know the truth (thats the inside= crown).* I dont wanna NOT be myself bc I am transitioning....I wanna have a sense of being in control still.*

To the bold I think I already kinda answered in my vent. I never had thin edges when I was relaxed (not thinner than what they normally are) not that I can recall anyways.....if it was it was bc of braids and the Africans but they always grew back. I know, I know my edges cant handle braids but what is a girl to do!

Imma keep on moving foreward and JBCO it up and finishing off this bottle of MN and see where that gets me. I know I went all over, off, and above on this response but my hair is giving me the blues LOL. Sorry!


----------



## daviine

Z-kitty said:
			
		

> Getting discouraged at 18 months post. I did a yogurt treatment, then mudwashed and finally DC'd overnight.  Just the thought of having to twist my hair today makes me tired.  Its getting frustrating having to retwist every other day because I cant get second day hair.  Twist out on day 1 and a bun on day two, UGGGHH!! May just go to Sally's and buy some curl formers because the knockoff's I ordered havent arrived.
> SO FRUSTRATED!!



I totally understand about not being able to achieve 2nd day hair. Very frustrating. 

I went to Sally's today to buy Curlformers but they didn't have what I wanted. I wanted to just buy the hook and a 6-pack of long and wide curlers to try out on a small section. No way am I spending $70 on curlers I might not have the patience for and/or might not work. 

I'm not sure what sizes I should try other than long and wide.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i accidentally fell into transitioning again so i decided to return to the board.... i was debating the pros and cons of transitioning today until i went into the bathroom to look at my hair.... i purposely left out a small section of hair after i washed and bunned this morning... the pic below is what it's looking like now... if the rest of my hair is going to look like this, then i'll keep plugging away (i have 1 year and 4 months to go if i'm going to do a 2 year transition)....

the last time i did this, i bc'd down to less than 1/2 an inch and texturized at 3 months.... i think i like the idea of a long transition better....

warning - sorta big pic....


----------



## naturallygoldie

So...you're 8 months post relaxer?woooooowsers go for the transition


----------



## SqrpioQutie

naturallygoldie said:


> So...you're 8 months post relaxer?woooooowsers go for the transition



yep - ... it started out as a stretch and then just kept extending further and further as i tried to see just how long i could stretch... after a while, i was like ok - let's think about letting go of it altogether... since i don't want to part with length, another bc was out... 

i'm sure i'll be popping in here whenever i feel a little "weak"... lol


----------



## naturallygoldie

And I'll be sure to pop u if relax them gorgeous curls!!! Lol just kidding

But seriously..

We're here for ya..regardless


----------



## daviine

I think I know why some of my edges won't behave.  I think the main reason is because that part of my hair is short.  The relaxed part has broken off so that part is  too short for me to pull back into the ponytail.  

And I'm sure the texture has something to do with it but mainly the length.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

daviine said:


> I'm 34 weeks today. I have no idea what my hair type is going to be but it seems that my edges are 4bc or something.  I'm not looking for a sleek look because I don't think they can do that. They just end up looking fuzzy and then usually after an hour or so, a little patch comes up and it's like I have a dry micro-fro on one section.
> 
> Haha.... I didn't even think about "texturizing" my edges so it will blend better. I'm going to have to keep looking for a solution for my edges before I relax them because I haven't thought everything through yet, lil.



I don't know what my hair type is either. I am going to make a hair typing thread on my next wash day and have the other ladies on here tell me what my hair type is. I should have enough NG for them to tell which hair type I am. It will be fun experimenting with products that work good for my hair type. But from what I am reading, I think that I am a 4b(I can defintely see a Z like pattern on my hair) with some 4a...


----------



## AJellyCake

chrisanddonniesmommy
I was just saying that because I'm not quite 16 months and definitely couldn't get a bun out of my natural hair yet  The prospect of 4 more months is so daunting to me!  

Actually, I always wondered how long it took people to reach ponytail length or bun length, so that you for giving us an estimate. :yup:



			
				chrisanddonniesmommy said:
			
		

> Hahaha! I'm still rolling along my transition. Unless, I misunderstood the question. I figured twenty months because I was including the most natural hair with the least relaxed ends.


----------



## Z-kitty

daviine said:


> I totally understand about not being able to achieve 2nd day hair. Very frustrating.
> 
> I went to Sally's today to buy Curlformers but they didn't have what I wanted. I wanted to just buy the hook and a 6-pack of long and wide curlers to try out on a small section. No way am I spending $70 on curlers I might not have the patience for and/or might not work.
> 
> I'm not sure what sizes I should try other than long and wide.



I'm sitting here now with over 70 bucks worth of rollers in my hair and a sore scalp.  Actually took me longer to put them in than it would have taken to twist.  
my hair doesn't even feel like mine it's so soft and silky.  If the rest feels like my test patch I might stroke out.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

naturalnewb said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy
> I was just saying that because I'm not quite 16 months and definitely couldn't get a bun out of my natural hair yet  The prospect of 4 more months is so daunting to me!
> 
> Actually, I always wondered how long it took people to reach ponytail length or bun length, so that you for giving us an estimate. :yup:



naturalnewb

I believe in you. You can do it for another four months. I didn't think I could make it a year; but, I did. Take one day at a time. If not, you can always b.c.! Either way, I'm supporting you!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

daviine said:


> I think I know why some of my edges won't behave.  I think the main reason is because that part of my hair is short.  The relaxed part has broken off so that part is  too short for me to pull back into the ponytail.
> 
> And I'm sure the texture has something to do with it but mainly the length.



daviine
Castor oil is your edges' best friend. At the very beginning of my transition, a sub-focus of mine were thicker edges (after being fried by relaxing). Every night, I slicked them down with regular castor oil (or you can use Jamaican Black, as well). My edges are thicker than they have been in a LONG time.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ZebraPrintLover said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy,
> See thats the crazy part, *manageable* is sleek for me.
> I have been applying JBCO since April w/o a change, all it does is make my edges heavy with oil and gives it a sense of being sleek for like 20 mins after taking off my scarf. Its hot as h3ll in Texas like average 105 degrees daily. I cant pack on JBCO without it running down my face later  so I still end up looking like a grease monkey with baby curlies along my edges.
> 
> My edges are only going to thicken to a certain amount bc they were never full, even as a child. The only reason I have been putting JBCO on it was bc my hair is so fine that when I got my Senagalese Twist my poor edges couldnt take it and broke off. So if you look at my fotki you will see the result for my edges on the braids.
> 
> It has been filling back in nicely so I am good.
> And I dont rely on relaxing them cause its not something that I do all the time. This was my first time doing it and I never said that I would def continue to do it, but if I get down the road in 6 more months and my edges are giving me h3ll again I will not have a problem slapping relaxer on them again (but we will see about that when we get there).
> Its hard to say what you will do until you get there. I am use to sleek, nicely done hair and I was just rocking that with my hair in February. From Feb to April I was in the braids and after the braids its this.....I cant go from sleek to curly sue when that something I am not use to. Its still hard for me to deal with the middle but when I become frustrated I throw it in a ponytail and call it a day. I am not to the point of loving it yet especially dealing with 2 textures so as time passes it will be easier. I get lots of compliments on my hair texture from my friends but they dont know the truth (thats the inside= crown).* I dont wanna NOT be myself bc I am transitioning....I wanna have a sense of being in control still.*
> 
> To the bold I think I already kinda answered in my vent. I never had thin edges when I was relaxed (not thinner than what they normally are) not that I can recall anyways.....if it was it was bc of braids and the Africans but they always grew back. I know, I know my edges cant handle braids but what is a girl to do!
> 
> Imma keep on moving foreward and JBCO it up and finishing off this bottle of MN and see where that gets me. I know I went all over, off, and above on this response but my hair is giving me the blues LOL. Sorry!



ZebraPrintLover
Get the rant out! It's all good. Don't feel sorry for your feelings. Own them.

I'm here to help you through like the other LHCF sisters. Don't hesitate to ask (or scream), if you need to.


----------



## daviine

chrisanddonniesmommy 

I love castor oil.  I have Haitian Castor Oil and the clear one.  I haven't been using them though (with the exception of earlier this week because I couldn't take it anymore) because the dermatologist told me not to use oils.  I'm thinking that it will be okay to apply to the edges though.  But won't the castor oil just make them more wild?  I can barely handle the edges I have now.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

daviine said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> I love castor oil.  I have Haitian Castor Oil and the clear one.  I haven't been using them though (with the exception of earlier this week because I couldn't take it anymore) because the dermatologist told me not to use oils.  I'm thinking that it will be okay to apply to the edges though.  But won't the castor oil just make them more wild?  I can barely handle the edges I have now.



I haven't experienced wildness. My edges just got fuller and softer.


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> I'm not sure what sizes I should try other than long and wide.



I have the long and wide and I love them (pink and orange, right?)
Those others are too small for my hair and I can see it being a tangly mess. The others are too big and my hair wont hold it.....Well since I have a bob now I cant wear them period.



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> daviine
> Castor oil is your edges' best friend. At the very beginning of my transition, a sub-focus of mine were thicker edges (after being fried by relaxing). Every night, I slicked them down with regular castor oil (or you can use Jamaican Black, as well). My edges are thicker than they have been in a LONG time.



Thinking of you being this CO pusher I applied mines this morning and tonight LOL


----------



## daviine

chrisanddonniesmommy said:
			
		

> I haven't experienced wildness. My edges just got fuller and softer.



Lol... Well, I guess "wild" edges would be a good thing. I guess I was thinking the castor oil would give crazy growth or something, lol.  I'm just trying to imagine how I'm going to get the thicker/fuller edges to lay down. Figuring out what to do with my edges on a daily basis is the one of the most annoying part of transitioning I think. But if they get softer like yours, maybe that won't be an issue. Maybe they'll behave and lay down.


----------



## daviine

Driving through the Bronx.... Dominican blowouts and roller sets everywhere. Sigh....

Doesn't help that I woke up missing sleek hair... Time to find some natural hair porn.


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> Lol... Well, I guess "wild" edges would be a good thing. I guess I was thinking the castor oil would give crazy growth or something, lol.  I'm just trying to imagine how I'm going to get the thicker/fuller edges to lay down. Figuring out what to do with my edges on a daily basis is the one of the most annoying part of transitioning I think. But if they get softer like yours, maybe that won't be an issue. Maybe they'll behave and lay down.



I got to the point where I don't even care about slicking my edges down. Especially in this heat. I either tie the front of my hair with a cute summery scarf, put on a head band or put a couple cornrows in the front that mimic a headband and call it a day.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

daviine said:


> Lol... Well, I guess "wild" edges would be a good thing. I guess I was thinking the castor oil would give crazy growth or something, lol.  I'm just trying to imagine how I'm going to get the thicker/fuller edges to lay down. Figuring out what to do with my edges on a daily basis is the one of the most annoying part of transitioning I think. But if they get softer like yours, maybe that won't be an issue. Maybe they'll behave and lay down.



daviine
Sometimes I use a hair scarf to help with laying them down. Wait a minute Dominican blowouts and roller sets in the heat? WTF?

ZebraPrintLover
I'm your pusha woman!


----------



## daviine

I have so much to say but I'm on my phone and can't multi-quote. 

I use a scarf on the new growth but I'm going to try leaving it for more than 45 minutes. I'm also going to start using gel. Maybe that will help on the days I can't find my headbands.


----------



## Lanea87

This is my little ponytail after cutting my weekend.











Surprised that my hair is still straight after the rain today.


----------



## MarieB

MystiqueBabe said:


> I don't know what my hair type is either. I am going to make a hair typing thread on my next wash day and have the other ladies on here tell me what my hair type is. I should have enough NG for them to tell which hair type I am. It will be fun experimenting with products that work good for my hair type. But from what I am reading, I think that I am a 4b(I can defintely see a Z like pattern on my hair) with some 4a...



I saw this on Facebook today, and it definitely made things easier for me:







Curlformers...helping me out again!


----------



## Lanea87

*How many of you ladies wash your hair in sections?*



MarieB said:


> I saw this on Facebook today, and it definitely made things easier for me:



I seen that too, I saved it to my phone. I THINK I am between 3c-4a throughout my head.


----------



## Caramelangel247

I can't figure out my hair type for anything. Maybe I have special 4d hair cause I don't see anything! 
19 weeks of new growth and working with three different textures. Then today I told everyone that me and weave were breaking up.  didn't know what to say except girl you better grab that dark and lovely. 

Trying to go natural taught me how to take care of my hair and before I didn't know how. I was getting a perm monthly. I had two inches of hair... While I like my hair straight- I don't like to flat iron my hair. But I did it to show them my flatirons were good enough I could fake a perm. 

Then I realized I'm so close to shoulder length!!! The back is about an inch below my shoulders but they are thin so I figure I need another three months before I can claim shoulder length but I'm flipping excited!!! 

Am I the only black person to never have or see a Dominican blow out?


----------



## Smiley79

I'm desperately looking for a super moisturizing conditioner....I've tried Silk Elements and Aubrey Organics....only problem with AO White Chamelia is that its hard to get a hold of and that gets on my nerves.  So Im on the hunt for something new.


----------



## daviine

Story of my life. I'm looking for a super moisturizing conditioner too. Let us know when you find it. 

I've also seen that graphic... I'm pretty sure it's on my phone too. If its not on my phone, it's definitely on my laptop.


----------



## Dayjoy

Caramelangel247 said:


> I can't figure out my hair type for anything. Maybe I have special 4d hair cause I don't see anything!
> 19 weeks of new growth and working with three different textures. Then today I told everyone that me and weave were breaking up.  didn't know what to say except girl you better grab that dark and lovely.
> 
> Trying to go natural taught me how to take care of my hair and before I didn't know how. I was getting a perm monthly. I had two inches of hair... While I like my hair straight- I don't like to flat iron my hair. But I did it to show them my flatirons were good enough I could fake a perm.
> 
> Then I realized I'm so close to shoulder length!!! The back is about an inch below my shoulders but they are thin so I figure I need another three months before I can claim shoulder length but I'm flipping excited!!!
> 
> Am I the only black person to never have or see a Dominican blow out?


I have never had one or even seen one that I know of either.


MarieB said:


> I saw this on Facebook today, and it definitely made things easier for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curlformers...helping me out again!


I would have thought that the 4B and 4C would be flipped.


----------



## MAHOGNEY329

I am seven months post relaxer today! I will be honest that I go to the salon more now but I love the idea of being chemical free.

My natural hair intimidates me because it's a lot different from my relaxed hair but I have you guys and I will learn. I think I am going to invest in a Huetiful because my stylist eliminated all of my hair woes by steaming it.......lol


----------



## Dayjoy

MAHOGNEY329 said:


> I am seven months post relaxer today! I will be honest that I go to the salon more now but I love the idea of being chemical free.
> 
> My natural hair intimidates me because it's a lot different from my relaxed hair but I have you guys and I will learn. I think I am going to invest in a Huetiful because my stylist eliminated all of my hair woes by steaming it.......lol



I didn't even realize it until I read your post, but I made seven months too on Saturday.   I too was going to the salon more often (at least until the kids got out of school for the summer ).  I think I need a steamer too.  I just don't know if I want a table top or stand.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy said:


> I didn't even realize it until I read your post, but I made seven months too on Saturday.  I too was going to the salon more often (at least until the kids got out of school for the summer ). I think I need a steamer too. I just don't know if I want a table top or stand.


 
I was 22 weeks yesterday..yeah! Silly question....but do you count the months up by the number of weeks, or do you just count month to month from the date of your last perm? Its easier to count month to month, but I notice that counting by weeks puts you further ahead than I thought I was.

I would like to get a table top steamer Bc I already have a pibbs stand up dryer and I don't want another big appliance taking up a lot of space and having to store it out of the way. I didn't know they made tabletop steamers...do you know any good ones I should look at?

My hair has become much more manageable and the breakage is very little compared to how it was since it is finally accepting and retaining moisture. Its crazy..I must have the driest hair in the world because even what I considered soft before isn't anywhere near as soft as it has gotten now. My standard of moisturized then is still a little dry to me now...but what Im experiencing now is very moisturized hair and if it is getting dry and I add moisture, it accepts it without having to wash and start over like what was happening before. What a relief, I was getting so frustrated.

Style wise , I have been lazy and have been on a high bun kick bc it is easy and quick. Product wise, Ive discovered a couple of staples: CON Argan oil sulfate free shampoo, AG Recoil conditioner and AG Fast Food Leave In--exactly what my air needs. Slip, softness, detangling, shine. AG is part of the liter sale at Ulta right now for 14.99 plus you could use a $3.50 off $10 purchase coupon printable off their website. I like those conditioners so much, Im going back for more to make sure I have another bottle when I run out and maybe those would get me through to the next liter sale. 32 oz of salon quality product for 11.50 is very reasonable!


----------



## daviine

MAHOGNEY329 said:
			
		

> I am seven months post relaxer today! I will be honest that I go to the salon more now but I love the idea of being chemical free.
> 
> My natural hair intimidates me because it's a lot different from my relaxed hair but I have you guys and I will learn. I think I am going to invest in a Huetiful because my stylist eliminated all of my hair woes by steaming it.......lol




MAHOGNEY329
Yesterday I was looking up salons but then thought to myself, "What would I get done?"? I thought it might be silly to ask. What do you have done when you go?

ETA: I'm intimidated by my hair for the same reasons. I am so lost.


----------



## MsDee14

So I pulled down one of my front twists and my natural hair ends right at my eyebrows. I don't know if that's a good amount of growth or not. I don't want to measure my new-growth until I'm a year post to see if I really get 6 inches of growth a year. ....But in the mean time..I am applying a Sulfur Oil mix to my scalp at least 3 times weekly, taking biotin and msm daily and giving myself scalp massages as often as I can remember to TRY and speed up growth.


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> So I pulled down one of my front twists and my natural hair ends right at my eyebrows. I don't know if that's a good amount of growth or not. I don't want to measure my new-growth until I'm a year post to see if I really get 6 inches of growth a year. ....But in the mean time..I am applying a Sulfur Oil mix to my scalp at least 3 times weekly, taking biotin and msm daily and giving myself scalp massages as often as I can remember to TRY and speed up growth.



Hey! When I was relaxed I always thought my hair grew fast or at a decent rate, but now I'm not so sure. I can't really feel much new growth in the back and when I wash it, the back still feels relaxed so I'm starting to believe that part of my hair isn't even growing. I don't know what to think.  I've cowashed with Giovanni Triple Tea Treat (or whatever it's called-- too lazy to verify) twice and got no tingles. That worries me for some reason. I'm starting to think something is wrong with my scalp, especially since I do have a bald spot in my crown area. 

But I digress. I also massage my scalp when I remember, which isn't often. I'm going to try harder to remember and maybe do some head stands. I've been putting off on taking the biotin the dermatologist told me to take because I have problems with facial hair and don't want to speed that up.  I can't keep up as it is. But today, I'm going to buy it and just tweeze every day I guess. 

I'll keep you posted. Sorry so long.


----------



## Dayjoy

Leslie_C said:


> I was 22 weeks yesterday..yeah! Silly question....but do you count the months up by the number of weeks, or do you just count month to month from the date of your last perm? Its easier to count month to month, but I notice that counting by weeks puts you further ahead than I thought I was.
> 
> I would like to get a table top steamer Bc I already have a pibbs stand up dryer and I don't want another big appliance taking up a lot of space and having to store it out of the way. I didn't know they made tabletop steamers...do you know any good ones I should look at?
> 
> My hair has become much more manageable and the breakage is very little compared to how it was since it is finally accepting and retaining moisture. Its crazy..I must have the driest hair in the world because even what I considered soft before isn't anywhere near as soft as it has gotten now. My standard of moisturized then is still a little dry to me now...but what Im experiencing now is very moisturized hair and if it is getting dry and I add moisture, it accepts it without having to wash and start over like what was happening before. What a relief, I was getting so frustrated.
> 
> Style wise , I have been lazy and have been on a high bun kick bc it is easy and quick. Product wise, Ive discovered a couple of staples: CON Argan oil sulfate free shampoo, AG Recoil conditioner and AG Fast Food Leave In--exactly what my air needs. Slip, softness, detangling, shine. AG is part of the liter sale at Ulta right now for 14.99 plus you could use a $3.50 off $10 purchase coupon printable off their website. I like those conditioners so much, Im going back for more to make sure I have another bottle when I run out and maybe those would get me through to the next liter sale. 32 oz of salon quality product for 11.50 is very reasonable!


I count by weeks and by months.  All the extra counting makes me feel like time is going by quicker! 

That Huetiful steamer that MAHOGNEY329 mentioned seems to be the most popular table top model. I'm leaning toward a stand because of the difference in height between DD and me (I'll be using it off or her too) and because of the fact that I like to do my hair all over the house and needing a table would limit that.

I've been loving the high bun lately too.



daviine said:


> MAHOGNEY329
> Yesterday I was looking up salons but then thought to myself, "What would I get done?"? I thought it might be silly to ask. What do you have done when you go?
> 
> ETA: I'm intimidated by my hair for the same reasons. I am so lost.


When I go I get a wash, condition, blow and flat iron.  I was going once a month before my kids got out of school.  I know using a flat iron that often isn't good, but it really took the pressure off that I feel for doing my hair.


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> Hey! When I was relaxed I always thought my hair grew fast or at a decent rate, but now I'm not so sure. I can't really feel much new growth in the back and when I wash it, the back still feels relaxed so I'm starting to believe that part of my hair isn't even growing. I don't know what to think.  I've cowashed with Giovanni Triple Tea Treat (or whatever it's called-- too lazy to verify) twice and got no tingles. That worries me for some reason. I'm starting to think something is wrong with my scalp, especially since I do have a bald spot in my crown area.
> 
> But I digress. I also massage my scalp when I remember, which isn't often. I'm going to try harder to remember and maybe do some head stands. I've been putting off on taking the biotin the dermatologist told me to take because I have problems with facial hair and don't want to speed that up.  I can't keep up as it is. But today, I'm going to buy it and just tweeze every day I guess.
> 
> I'll keep you posted. Sorry so long.



Your new growth in the back could be looser than other areas..so it may take a while to see the curls come in? Aww that stinks..you should probably visit a Derm if you haven't already. The Tea tree should help though

I have the same issue with Biotin. I have to tweeze daily..lol. I'm like..why can't the hair on my head grow as fast as the hair on my face!


----------



## Rae81

Leslie_C what brand is ag

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C 
AG Fast Food is my favorite leave in! You gonna have me running to Ulta!


----------



## daviine

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Leslie_C
> AG Fast Food is my favorite leave in! You gonna have me running to Ulta!



Thank goodness I didn't see this post. I actually drove  to Ulta so I could buy this and try it out. Then I decided it was best that I didn't pay for parking and risk coming out with more than I went in for--considering  I've never even heard of the brand or product before I read Leslie's post. Smh..... Once a PJ,......


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *How many of you ladies wash your hair in sections?*
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that too, I saved it to my phone. I THINK I am between 3c-4a throughout my head.



I do. Otherwise, I'd fight my hair each time.


----------



## shortt29

daviine said:


> Thank goodness I didn't see this post. I actually drove  to Ulta so I could buy this and try it out. Then I decided it was best that I didn't pay for parking and risk coming out with more than I went in for--considering  I've never even heard of the brand or product before I read Leslie's post. Smh..... Once a PJ,......



AG products are like magic on my hair...now that I'm transitioning I want to see if I get the same results on natural hair but my hair was thriving when my Dominican Godmother/stylist was doing my weekly doobies  and the smell  of the fast food leave in is delish!


----------



## Lanea87

Caramelangel247 said:


> Then I realized I'm so close to shoulder length!!! *The back is about an inch below my shoulders but they are thin so I figure I need another three months before I can claim shoulder length but I'm flipping excited!!! *



Caramelangel247, are you going to cut the thin ends off?



Smiley79 said:


> I'm desperately looking for a super moisturizing conditioner....I've tried *Silk Elements *and Aubrey Organics....only problem with AO White Chamelia is that its hard to get a hold of and that gets on my nerves.  So Im on the hunt for something new.



Smiley79, did you not like the SE?



MAHOGNEY329 said:


> I am seven months post relaxer today! I will be honest that I go to the salon more now but I love the idea of being chemical free.
> 
> My natural hair intimidates me because it's a lot different from my relaxed hair but I have you guys and I will learn. I think I am going to invest in a Huetiful because *my stylist eliminated all of my hair woes by steaming it*.......lol



MAHOGNEY329, what are YOUR hair woes? I just got my 1st steam session when I went to the salon last Friday, it was cool and all but Im not sure  I wanna know what it is REALLY doing for ppl hair that a regular dryer or conditioning cap doesnt? I am looking into getting something but not really sure which yet LOL 



MsDee14 said:


> So I pulled down one of my front twists and my natural hair ends right at my eyebrows. I don't know if that's a good amount of growth or not. I don't want to measure my new-growth until I'm a year post to see if I really get 6 inches of growth a year. ....But in the mean time..I am applying a Sulfur Oil mix to my scalp at least 3 times weekly, *taking biotin* and msm daily and giving myself scalp massages as often as I can remember to TRY and speed up growth.



MsDee14, how much you taking. I just started taking mines Friday; 5mg for me. I am also drinking my water so that I wont break out. Startted taking my multi vits again too bc I am anemic and I *KNOW* that it has been affecting my hair.



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I do. Otherwise, I'd fight my hair each time.


chrisanddonniesmommy, I never done it before but I am thinking about doing it now since my relax hair is shorter.
How many sections do you use and how do you hold them while in the shower?


----------



## Lanea87

Got it, thanks!.......


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am currently 19 months post and I am loving it!...


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Oh yea ladies, how do I get a "ticker" so that I can keep up with my post weeks/months and how do I enter it into my siggy.


ZebraPrintLover

Go to a site like ticker factory.com. Build your ticker and then copy the code into your siggy. I think you need BB code. Not sure bc I don't have my laptop to double check. I'm on my phone and can't see siggies/siggys right now.

ETA: I think it's BBC code and you can try lily pie or daisy path for tickers too.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ZebraPrintLover
It depends on how much time I have. Sometimes I will do four large sections or I will do 6 smaller sections with clips.


----------



## Leslie_C

Rae81 said:


> Leslie_C what brand is ag
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


Rae81 ag is the actual brand ...I think it is going to be my staple, and I got a liter for the same price I paid for 8 oz of wzkinky curly knot today,  which after all the hype did nothing for my hair.
shortt29 and daviine...this stuff is truly impressive in my book...the comb went through my hair like a knife through butter! If you buy it and hate it I will take it off your hands!


----------



## MsDee14

ZebraPrintLover I take 5,000 mcg, but I have been taking them for at least 3 months now and haven't seen much of a difference. I only have about 20 capsules left, so if I don't see a noticeable growth spurt..I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## Lanea87

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> It depends on how much time I have. Sometimes I will do four large sections or I will do 6 smaller sections with clips.



chrisanddonniesmommy, do you wash the front first with your head going back? Sorry for all the questions.




MsDee14 said:


> ZebraPrintLover I take 5,000 mcg, but I have been taking them for at least 3 months now and haven't seen much of a difference. I only have about 20 capsules left, so if I don't see a noticeable growth spurt..I won't be repurchasing.



MsDee14, what brand do you take also? I am taking the GNC and I think it came with 120caps so Imma see how that goes for me. I wanna take it for atleast 6 months in order to give it the benefit of the doubt. My stylist recommends some type of HSN vit and my Biotin bottle states its for HSN. I dont wanna be on those expensive vits that ppl are running around here taking that basically do the same thing.


----------



## Z-kitty

I tried the AG fast food but it seemed to leave my hair feeling kind of waxy.  I used it under my other natural products so that may have been the problem.

BTW, I did a twist out on my curlformer stretched hair and for the first time since I was relaxed my hair had tons of movement.  I'm thinking those things were a good investment and you couldn't tell me my twist out wasn't the bomb.


----------



## daviine

I only wash in two sections. If that. I don't have the patience. I'll do more sections if it becomes an issue. 

I went to Sally's for the Curlformers but they didn't have what I was looking for. 

Replying from my phone sucks bc I don't remember what else I wanted to respond to.  Oh well ;D


----------



## Z-kitty

Smiley79 said:


> I'm desperately looking for a super moisturizing conditioner....I've tried Silk Elements and Aubrey Organics....only problem with AO White Chamelia is that its hard to get a hold of and that gets on my nerves.  So Im on the hunt for something new.



Me Being a PJ in training and alll...... I love the DC by BEE Mine and Hairveda.  Both are extremely moisturizing with good slip.


----------



## Leslie_C

Z-kitty said:


> I tried the AG fast food but it seemed to leave my hair feeling kind of waxy.  I used it under my other natural products so that may have been the problem.
> 
> BTW, I did a twist out on my curlformer stretched hair and for the first time since I was relaxed my hair had tons of movement.  I'm thinking those things were a good investment and I you couldn't tell me my twist out wasn't the bomb.


Z-kitty that is one issue for me....my hair has moisture finally but all the products used to achieve it are weighing it down so movement doesn't exist lol.....do you think the curlformers are the secret? I def did have some bouncy curls with them.


----------



## MsDee14

I want to retain as much length as possible and I get the most breakage from detangling..so I wash my hair in ponytail sections.


----------



## MsDee14

ZebraPrintLover said:


> what brand do you take also? I am taking the GNC and I think it came with 120caps so Imma see how that goes for me. I wanna take it for atleast 6 months in order to give it the benefit of the doubt. My stylist recommends some type of HSN vit and my Biotin bottle states its for HSN. I dont wanna be on those expensive vits that ppl are running around here taking that basically do the same thing.



I take the Vitamin Shoppe Brand. I usually break open the capsule and put it in my Orange Juice. 
I would take a HSN vitamin, but I'm scared of getting break-outs which I fortunately don't get with Biotin or MSM.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ZebraPrintLover
Ask away! I don't mind. I start with the front left, then back left, and then follow with the back right, and end with the front right. I don't know why, lol. It's just one of those quirks I have.


----------



## Z-kitty

Leslie_C said:


> Z-kitty that is one issue for me....my hair has moisture finally but all the products used to achieve it are weighing it down so movement doesn't exist lol.....do you think the curlformers are the secret? I def did have some bouncy curls with them.



Usually my hair is soft only when wet and still dries a little crunchy with no bounce.  I used my same leave-in but with Jane Carter's wrap and roll so maybe that variable change caused the outcome. I'm going to try it again on Thursday to make sure it wasn't a fluke.

Any ideas on what I can add as a humidity blocker??? I had a fro at the end of the day.


----------



## Sade18

I'm in. I've been lurking around this site for forever now, finally decided to join lol I've been on a hair journey for almost a year, but I've only been transitioning for 11 weeks now. I'm super excited about it!!!!


----------



## Leslie_C

Z-kitty said:


> Usually my hair is soft only when wet and still dries a little crunchy with no bounce. I used my same leave-in but with Jane Carter's wrap and roll so maybe that variable change caused the outcome. I'm going to try it again on Thursday to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> Any ideas on what I can add as a humidity blocker??? I had a fro at the end of the day.


 
Z-kitty  I used Elasta QP setting foam when I did my curlformer set. You are much further into your transition so Im sure that is a factor, but that and some coconut oil gave me very little frizz by the end of the day. I even had second day hair by pincurling them and I rarely if ever get 2 day hair lol.


----------



## daviine

Sade18 said:
			
		

> I'm in. I've been lurking around this site for forever now, finally decided to join lol I've been on a hair journey for almost a year, but I've only been transitioning for 11 weeks now. I'm super excited about it!!!!



Welcome Sade18

Thanks for coming out of lurk mode. Happy hair growing!


----------



## Leslie_C

Z-kitty said:


> Usually my hair is soft only when wet and still dries a little crunchy with no bounce. I used my same leave-in but with Jane Carter's wrap and roll so maybe that variable change caused the outcome. I'm going to try it again on Thursday to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> Any ideas on what I can add as a humidity blocker??? I had a fro at the end of the day.


 


Sade18 said:


> I'm in. I've been lurking around this site for forever now, finally decided to join lol I've been on a hair journey for almost a year, but I've only been transitioning for 11 weeks now. I'm super excited about it!!!!


 
Sade18 congrats on your decision to transition and welcome  How long do you plan to transition? What is your current reimen?


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> I only wash in two sections. If that. I don't have the patience. I'll do more sections if it becomes an issue.
> 
> *I went to Sally's for the Curlformers but they didn't have what I was looking for. *
> 
> Replying from my phone sucks bc I don't remember what else I wanted to respond to.  Oh well ;D



daviine, which ones are you looking for?



MsDee14 said:


> I want to retain as much length as possible and *I get the most breakage from detangling*..so I wash my hair in ponytail sections.





MsDee14 said:


> I take the Vitamin Shoppe Brand. I usually break open the capsule and put it in my Orange Juice.
> I would take a HSN vitamin, but I'm scared of getting break-outs which I fortunately don't get with Biotin or MSM.



MsDee14, I get the most from detangling to, so I dont do it at ALL on wet hair and I add an moisturizer (extra TLC on the NG) before I do it normally.
And the HSN vit is not needed if you take a multi and Biotin already bc GNC UltraNourish has everything a multi has and only 1.2 -2 mg of Biotin. Ppl are getting breakouts from the Biotin not bc its HSN.

Basically your fine w/o the HSN.



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> Ask away! I don't mind. I start with the front left, then back left, and then follow with the back right, and end with the front right. I don't know why, lol. It's just one of those quirks I have.



chrisanddonniesmommy, Ok coolbeans LOL. I am trying to play it out in my head LOL, dont wanna make the process all long and stuff. I just added EVCO to my hair in 4 sections, imma sleep on it and wash it out in the morning with the CW.



Z-kitty said:


> Usually my hair is soft only when wet and still dries a little crunchy with no bounce.  I used my same leave-in but with Jane Carter's wrap and roll so maybe that variable change caused the outcome. I'm going to try it again on Thursday to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> *Any ideas on what I can add as a humidity blocker???* I had a fro at the end of the day.



Z-kitty, cones block huh? My understanding is that if your hair is super moisturized wheather it be DC or what it cant pull moisture from the environment. I read that somewhere, havent really tried it out cause I didnt care to keep my hair str8. Imma see how it works out for me over the weeks.



Sade18 said:


> I'm in. I've been lurking around this site for forever now, finally decided to join lol I've been on a hair journey for almost a year, but I've only been transitioning for 11 weeks now. I'm super excited about it!!!!



Sade18, WELCOME HUN!!!!!!!! 
What made you want to switch over?


----------



## NJoy

At 15 months post, and having a lot more natural hair, I'm njoy'g seeing my natural hair taking shape. It's no longer puffy roots but thin ends. I'm no longer worried about the dreaded line of demarcation and am learning how to handle my natural hair. I'm feeling pretty good about my transition and growth.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I have noticed more breakage when I am changing my regimen. I usually wash once a week and DC then. Now that I have started co-washing, I feel that my hair is breaking more. It is not significant breakage (thank God) but it is more than I would like to see. I just had decided to cowash more frequetly because I want to keep my NG hydrated. Maybe my protein/moisture balance is a bit off. Ugh, sometimes I think I am just doing too much to my hair. I know it's relaxed ends that I plan on cutting off anyway but when I want to wear my hair down and straight  I don't want scraggly, broken ends.


----------



## havilland

Sade18 said:


> I'm in. I've been lurking around this site for forever now, finally decided to join lol I've been on a hair journey for almost a year, but I've only been transitioning for 11 weeks now. I'm super excited about it!!!!




good for you for starting your transition so early into your journey.  i wish i had started right away.


----------



## havilland

MystiqueBabe said:


> I have noticed more breakage when I am changing my regimen. I usually wash once a week and DC then. Now that I have started co-washing, I feel that my hair is breaking more. It is not significant breakage (thank God) but it is more than I would like to see. I just had decided to cowash more frequetly because I want to keep my NG hydrated. Maybe my protein/moisture balance is a bit off. Ugh, sometimes I think I am just doing too much to my hair. I know it's relaxed ends that I plan on cutting off anyway but when I want to wear my hair down and straight  I don't want scraggly, broken ends.



you may want to consider two regimens.  one for the new growth and one for the relaxed ends.

if your new growth craves water, get a spray bottle and fill it with spring water, conditioner, a few drops of oil (experiment with what works for you) and mist your new growth once a day or so.

i find that if i do this it helps me get the natural hair nice and moist without soaking my whole head and subjecting me to needing to detangle and rake through the new growth and the fragile relaxed ends.  my relaxed ends only act right when i deep condition them, after that they want to be left alone. for my fine strands i know that the key to me keeping my length is to not manipulate those ends too much....so twice a week is the most i will wet my whole head.

i mist my hair nightly and again in the morning with a spray bottle that gives a fine mist, not a soaking spray.  my hair loves protein so i use Chi Keratin Mist with olive oil, hot six oil and peppermint drops in it.  when my hair craves pure moisture (which is rare) i use rosewater and then seal with olive oil that has some peppermint oil.  

try this and see if it helps.


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover

I was looking for the long and wide starter pack.  They didn't have it and I was feeling desperate and wanted to buy the kit but they didn't have that either.


----------



## Sade18

Leslie_C said:


> @Sade18 congrats on your decision to transition and welcome  How long do you plan to transition? What is your current reimen?



Leslie_C

Thanks!! I plan to transition for at least 2 years or at least until I'm ready to cut the relaxed ends off. We all know that anything can happen during a transition, so I'll end my transition whenever I feel it's time. My ultimate goal is to be natural about time I graduate from law school in about 3 years.  

Currently, since I'm only 11 weeks post, my regimen is pretty simple. I co-wash 2x a week, DC 1x a week, moisturize with water and seal with shea butter. I do twist outs all of the time because they're easier lol I have my regimen in more detail here


@ZebraPrintLover I decided to finally join just because I know that I'm going to need information and advice while I transition. My sister is currently transitioning, she only has a couple inches of relaxed hair left, so I can go to her for help. But, the more people I talk to, the more advice I'm likely to get. Besides, I'm currently in the midst of doing a lot of research about transitioning. Although I'm a member of another website as well, I figured I'd join LHCF because you guys seem to be knowledgeable about hair care too!!


----------



## Smiley79

Silk Elements was alright but my hair is just not absorbing these DC....I'm at a point where i have two avenues that I have not ventured yet and am curious if they will solve my Moisture DC/dry hair problems:

1. Investing in the purchase of a Hair Steamer (if I could just shell out that $110+/-)
or
2. Tackle this "porosity" thing...(keep in mind, I was doing the ACV rinses and all that jazz and I never noticed any significant difference)


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> *you may want to consider two regimens. one for the new growth and one for the relaxed ends.*
> 
> *if your new growth craves water, get a spray bottle and fill it with spring water, conditioner, a few drops of oil (experiment with what works for you) and mist your new growth once a day or so.*
> 
> *i find that if i do this it helps me get the natural hair nice and moist without soaking my whole head and subjecting me to needing to detangle and rake through the new growth and the fragile relaxed ends. my relaxed ends only act right when i deep condition them, after that they want to be left alone. for my fine strands i know that the key to me keeping my length is to not manipulate those ends too much....so twice a week is the most i will wet my whole head.*
> 
> i mist my hair nightly and again in the morning with a spray bottle that gives a fine mist, not a soaking spray. my hair loves protein so i use Chi Keratin Mist with olive oil, hot six oil and peppermint drops in it. when my hair craves pure moisture (which is rare) i use rosewater and then seal with olive oil that has some peppermint oil.
> 
> try this and see if it helps.


havilland, that is a great suggestion...thanks! 



daviine said:


> @ZebraPrintLover
> 
> I was looking for the long and wide starter pack. They didn't have it and I was feeling desperate and wanted to buy the kit but they didn't have that either.


 
daviine, have you looked at the generic curlformers on ebay? They are a fraction of the cost. 



Smiley79 said:


> Silk Elements was alright but my hair is just not absorbing these DC....I'm at a point where i have two avenues that I have not ventured yet and am curious if they will solve my Moisture DC/dry hair problems:
> 
> 1. Investing in the purchase of a Hair Steamer (if I could just shell out that $110+/-)
> or
> 2. Tackle this "porosity" thing...(keep in mind, I was doing the ACV rinses and all that jazz and I never noticed any significant difference)


 
Smiley79 ...for my struggle with dryness it was a matter of finding the right products. The LOC method (water based leave in, sealed with oil, sealed with a butter or creamy product) combined with the right products has made all the difference in the world. I do LOC on wash day, and every I moisturize and seal daily after that. My hair was so dry that it wouldnt accept moisture on dry hair so the only way I could soften it was to wash or cowash and start over every few days. Now it seems to be able to accept moisture between washes.

PS for any Shea Moisture Lovers, the line is supposedly on sale for 7.99 at Target this week. Im gonna try the deep treatment mask.


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks, you may be right.  I have tried almost everything so it must be a problem with the techniques Im using.  I get results for a moment and within hours Im back to dry hair, lol.  The Greenhouse method has helped tremendously...Im thinking about cowashing more often like 2-3 times a week and doubling up to two Deep Conditionings a week...I would love to steam my hair but I cant afford the steamer right now.


----------



## Leslie_C

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks, you may be right. I have tried almost everything so it must be a problem with the techniques Im using. I get results for a moment and within hours Im back to dry hair, lol. The Greenhouse method has helped tremendously...Im thinking about cowashing more often like 2-3 times a week and doubling up to two Deep Conditionings a week...I would love to steam my hair but I cant afford the steamer right now.


 
smiley70

Your hair sounds a lot like mine...it is super super dry and most moisturizers only last a matter of hours. My crown/middle is the worst. I want a steamer too, but cant justify spending the money on it. Ive had a PIBBs dryer for a few years and it was a good investment because it is multipurpose..but I can see my husband giving me a serious side eye if that came to the door LOL. Are there reasonably priced table top models? 

What products are you using now? Im getting ready to pick the handful of products my hair seems to respond to and list the first five ingredients so I can look for products with those main ingredients.  

Ill tell you something else Ive noticed is my hair holds moisture a lot better when it is stretched/smoothed out than if I let it dry left out as in down or in ponytails. When I set it on curlformers my hair stayed soft root to tip for about 2.5 to 3 days with only adding a little coconut oil at night. 

What is the difference between the greenhouse method and baggying?


----------



## Lanea87

havilland said:


> good for you for starting your transition so early into your journey.  i wish i had started right away.



You and me both LOL



Sade18 said:


> @ZebraPrintLover I decided to finally join just because I know that I'm going to need information and advice while I transition. My sister is currently transitioning, she only has a couple inches of relaxed hair left, so I can go to her for help. But, the more people I talk to, the more advice I'm likely to get. Besides, I'm currently in the midst of doing a lot of research about transitioning. Although I'm a member of another website as well, I figured I'd join LHCF because you guys seem to be knowledgeable about hair care too!!



Sade18, what made you want to transition?


----------



## Lanea87

I washed in sections (well actually CW)....imma post pics.


----------



## Lanea87




----------



## Leslie_C

ZebraPrintLover said:


> View attachment 159127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159129


 
@Zebreaprintlover, how did you like it? I work with my hair parted down the middle, so I do one side then the other...I tried 4 but for some reason I cant wrap my brain around the concept lol. This is going to sound super dumb...but I wasnt sure how to get conditioner on all the sections without accidently rinsing out out conditioner on a previous section. 

So do you shampoo each section, add conditioner, and clip back up...or shampoo and pin each section, then go back and condition and pin up each section?


----------



## Sade18

ZebraPrintLover said:


> You and me both LOL
> 
> 
> 
> @Sade18, what made you want to transition?



ZebraPrintLover I had been contemplating transitioning for a while now. I made a post earlier explaining that I began to miss my new growth when I relaxed my hair. Although I never relaxed bone straight, the curls/waves that I was left with just weren't the same. I missed putting my fingers in my hair and feeling thick, springy curls and coils. Besides, I've been watching my older sister transition for over a year now and I've become envious of how healthy her hair looks and how happy she is with it. Her excitement about being natural is completely infectious and I want to feel some of that too! lol After regretting my last relaxer, I knew that it was time for me to transition. The first time I thought about transitioning months ago, I wasn't ready and I knew that. But now, I am ready and I'm in this for the long haul. I want to embrace my natural hair and love it because it's who I really am. It's a natural, beautiful part of ME 

I'm ready to get this party started!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah

ZebraPrintLover said:


> View attachment 159127
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159129


 

ZebraPrintLover your hair looks so beautiful and so sofffffffffffffft Like a cloud LOL


----------



## daviine

I see the zebra print in the back! So weird but yesterday I thought of you because I saw zebra print. I wonder if I'm going to do that every time I see it.


----------



## Lanea87

Leslie_C said:


> @Zebreaprintlover, how did you like it? I work with my hair parted down the middle, so I do one side then the other...I tried 4 but for some reason I cant wrap my brain around the concept lol. This is going to sound super dumb...but *I wasnt sure how to get conditioner on all the sections without accidently rinsing out out conditioner on a previous section. *
> 
> So do you shampoo each section, add conditioner, and clip back up...or shampoo and pin each section, then go back and condition and pin up each section?



Leslie_C, I actually like it. The bolded was me yesterday that why I was asking all the questions.

I started with 4 sections bc I oiled my scalp and hair with EVCO last night. Got in the shower, started with the back and unraveled 1 clip and wet it up and then added 5 pumps of conditioner to it and made sure I got it really good with the conditioner before clipping it up. Then I moved to the other section but pulled my shower head off to directly focus on the next section and so on.

It was easy for me before I have the dual shower head thingy.



JJamiah said:


> ZebraPrintLover your hair looks so beautiful and so sofffffffffffffft Like a cloud LOL



JJamiah, LOL if was soft after that CW, its was soft before too but way soffftttterr after LOL.



Sade18 said:


> ZebraPrintLover I had been contemplating transitioning for a while now. I made a post earlier explaining that I began to miss my new growth when I relaxed my hair. Although I never relaxed bone straight, the curls/waves that I was left with just weren't the same. I missed putting my fingers in my hair and feeling thick, springy curls and coils. Besides, I've been watching my older sister transition for over a year now and I've become envious of how healthy her hair looks and how happy she is with it. Her excitement about being natural is completely infectious and I want to feel some of that too! lol After regretting my last relaxer, I knew that it was time for me to transition. The first time I thought about transitioning months ago, I wasn't ready and I knew that. But now, I am ready and I'm in this for the long haul. I want to embrace my natural hair and love it because it's who I really am. It's a natural, beautiful part of ME
> 
> I'm ready to get this party started!!!!!



Sade18, well we got your back boo!


----------



## MystiqueBabe

havilland said:


> you may want to consider two regimens.  one for the new growth and one for the relaxed ends.
> 
> if your new growth craves water, get a spray bottle and fill it with spring water, conditioner, a few drops of oil (experiment with what works for you) and mist your new growth once a day or so.
> 
> i find that if i do this it helps me get the natural hair nice and moist without soaking my whole head and subjecting me to needing to detangle and rake through the new growth and the fragile relaxed ends.  my relaxed ends only act right when i deep condition them, after that they want to be left alone. for my fine strands i know that the key to me keeping my length is to not manipulate those ends too much....so twice a week is the most i will wet my whole head.
> 
> i mist my hair nightly and again in the morning with a spray bottle that gives a fine mist, not a soaking spray.  my hair loves protein so i use Chi Keratin Mist with olive oil, hot six oil and peppermint drops in it.  when my hair craves pure moisture (which is rare) i use rosewater and then seal with olive oil that has some peppermint oil.
> 
> try this and see if it helps.



Thank you for this suggestion. I found an empty squirt bottle and filled mines with water, olive oil and Yes To Cucumber conditioner. I will continue to spray my NG with this mixture  at least once or twice a day. My hair loves both moisture and protein I don't think there is any protein in the yes to cucumbers condish so I will just co-wash with my apogee 2 min or dumb blonde reconstructor as needed. My hair loves protein also and I think it would be a great way to keep a moisture/protein balance. I will see how this works for me, so far so good.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> I see the zebra print in the back! So weird but yesterday I thought of you because I saw zebra print. I wonder if I'm going to do that every time I see it.


 
...I didnt notice that until your post and I had to go back and look. ZebraPrintLover you werent kidding when you made your screen name   I like the pink/white/black combo.


----------



## ezina

I'm getting a press at the salon tomorrow. I don't want to be scared of heat while transitioning so I'm praying that tomorrow won't give me a reason to be. I _might_ be MBL but my bad ends are crying for a proper trim.


----------



## Lanea87

Leslie_C said:


> ...I didnt notice that until your post and I had to go back and look. ZebraPrintLover you werent kidding when you made your screen name   I like the pink/white/black combo.





daviine said:


> I see the zebra print in the back! So weird but yesterday I thought of you because I saw zebra print. I wonder if I'm going to do that every time I see it.



Leslie_C and daviine
Yea LOL and that aint the half of it 
Its red not pink


----------



## AJellyCake

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> naturalnewb
> 
> I believe in you. You can do it for another four months. I didn't think I could make it a year; but, I did. Take one day at a time. If not, you can always b.c.! Either way, I'm supporting you!



Thank you, chrisanddonniesmommy! It's looking like the BC is going to win though!


----------



## AJellyCake

Everyone, everyone!  I am so, so ready to just chop! Today, I had a really good cowash. I was just looking at my curls (the sections that I chopped already  and the sections with the relaxed ends) and falling in love all over again.....

I am still scared. I'm MBL right now and the idea of being SL/barely APL (at the longest) is a little stressful. But.... I'm ready. I'm ready. Ugh. I just have to figure out what products to use and wait for them to get here.

What's your plan for your post-chop regimen? What should I do to prepare?  What should I buy? I don't want to look a HAM once I cut everything.


----------



## daviine

naturalnewb said:
			
		

> Everyone, everyone!  I am so, so ready to just chop! Today, I had a really good cowash. I was just looking at my curls (the sections that I chopped already  and the sections with the relaxed ends) and falling in love all over again.....
> 
> I am still scared. I'm MBL right now and the idea of being SL/barely APL (at the longest) is a little stressful. But.... I'm ready. I'm ready. Ugh. I just have to figure out what products to use and wait for them to get here.
> 
> What's your plan for your post-chop regimen? What should I do to prepare?  What should I buy? I don't want to look a HAM once I cut everything.



Wow... Exciting. I've been frustrated and felt like BCing but never felt ready to BC though. 

I'm nowhere near having a plan but I think you should ask this question to naturals who have already been where you have been. 

Post pics if you do!


----------



## Pinkerton

Week 18, looking @ roughly 2in. of stretched NG, 1.5 unstretched.
Henna'd on Sunday, Cowashed and DC'd last night since I've been sweating like a horse in this heat and humidity.

Chopped off about an inch of fuzzy ends last night, need another half an inch gone.  It probably looks just as bad as it did before, but I was sick of seeing scraggly ends sticking out of my bun.  Buns and headbands have saved my hair from looking like a complete disaster.

Ah well, at least I still have my personality.


----------



## Leslie_C

naturalnewb said:


> Everyone, everyone!  I am so, so ready to just chop! Today, I had a really good cowash. I was just looking at my curls (the sections that I chopped already  and the sections with the relaxed ends) and falling in love all over again.....
> 
> I am still scared. I'm MBL right now and the idea of being SL/barely APL (at the longest) is a little stressful. But.... I'm ready. I'm ready. Ugh. I just have to figure out what products to use and wait for them to get here.
> 
> What's your plan for your post-chop regimen? What should I do to prepare?  What should I buy? I don't want to look a HAM once I cut everything.


 
naturalnewb

If you are ready, then you are ready!   Cant wait to see pics! I think it will be the blind leading the blind if we try to  help you with a regimen LOL...but my plan is to use the same products. Ive been treating my whole head like the new growth, so Ive been treating my relaxed hair like its natural versus my natural hair like its relaxed.  What products do you currently use? I would make sure I had a good product for twisting/braiding for out styles. I would stick to a couple of styles I had down pat for a while and get predictable results with those before venturing into the unknown.


----------



## chrstndiva

I am currently doing a relaxer stretch and am a little over 3 months.  I am finding that this stretch is the easiest stretch that I have ever done. After many stretches I have figured out how to manage my new growth. Now I am seriously thinking about transitioning.

My new growth is healthier, stronger, softer and much thicker than my relaxed hair and I can't stop touching it. I have lost some love for my relaxed hair and am curious to see what my hair would be like fully natural.

My only fear is that I am almost to my goal of MBL, so I can't even think about a BC.  For now, I am still calling it a stretch, but I have no plans to relax my hair anytime soon.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Pictures, naturalnewb, pictures, if you do!


----------



## havilland

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks, you may be right.  I have tried almost everything so it must be a problem with the techniques Im using.  I get results for a moment and within hours Im back to dry hair, lol.  The Greenhouse method has helped tremendously...Im thinking about cowashing more often like 2-3 times a week and doubling up to two Deep Conditionings a week...I would love to steam my hair but I cant afford the steamer right now.



try getting one of those turban towels.  put condish on your hair.  soak the turbie towel in hot water.  wring it out carefully (don't burn yourself) and then wrap your hair in the towel.  then put a shower cap over it.  this is a cheap steam treatment!


----------



## MizAvalon

I'm 15 months into my transition and it's going pretty well! 

My relaxed ends look so wimpy. I forgot how thick and beautiful my natural hair was. I can't ever see going back.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hello everyone! 34 weeks and still going. Although I've avoided washing my hair because of the hassle, lol. It's been two weeks now, but getting used to washing in sections is exhausting. Sometimes I just want to relax my hair so I can just step into the shower without a second thought and wash my hair all as one, instead of pre-pooing, detangling, sectioning off, and THEN washing! *sigh* 



havilland said:


> if your new growth craves water, get a spray bottle and fill it with spring water, conditioner, a few drops of oil (experiment with what works for you) and mist your new growth once a day or so.



havilland
Doesn't doing this make your natural roots revert?


----------



## havilland

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hello everyone! 34 weeks and still going. Although I've avoided washing my hair because of the hassle, lol. It's been two weeks now, but getting used to washing in sections is exhausting. Sometimes I just want to relax my hair so I can just step into the shower without a second thought and wash my hair all as one, instead of pre-pooing, detangling, sectioning off, and THEN washing! *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> @havilland
> Doesn't doing this make your natural roots revert?




my roots are curly anyway usually.  i don't do this method when my hair is straight and flat ironed, but i RARELY/NEVER wear my hair straight.  i don't see the point, especially now that it's humid and summer heat is here.  i don't fight my hair texture in this heat.  i wear my hair in a bun most of the time or i hide it under a wig or weave.  i only flat iron for special occasions.
also keep in mind, i am texlaxed so my ends still have some curl, they are not bone straight.  

i tie my hair down at night and rock the bun on a regular.  

keep in mind also that i use a mister to moisturize the roots.  i don't soak the hair, just dampen it lightly.


----------



## Dayjoy

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hello everyone! 34 weeks and still going. *Although I've avoided washing my hair because of the hassle, lol. It's been two weeks now, but getting used to washing in sections is exhausting.* Sometimes I just want to relax my hair so I can just step into the shower without a second thought and wash my hair all as one, instead of pre-pooing, detangling, sectioning off, and THEN washing! *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> havilland
> Doesn't doing this make your natural roots revert?



I have 31 weeks today and I am SO GLAD to see you say this!  As much as I KNOW I should be wetting my hair more often, I just don't want to deal with the tangles.  It's been 17 days since I washed my hair.   I probably go at least two weeks each time.  I think I just need to embrace the bun and leave the twist-, braid-, and Bantu-knot outs for special/impress days (especially since I'm bunning anyway!).  I guess I need to start sectioning too.  I think I'm going to start doing oil pre-poos, detangling, co-washing and wet bunning and try to do it at least each week but shoot for twice.


----------



## havilland

Dayjoy said:


> I have 31 weeks today and I am SO GLAD to see you say this!  As much as I KNOW I should be wetting my hair more often, I just don't want to deal with the tangles.  It's been 17 days since I washed my hair.   I probably go at least two weeks each time.  I think I just need to embrace the bun and leave the twist-, braid-, and Bantu-knot outs for special/impress days (especially since I'm bunning anyway!).  I guess I need to start sectioning too.  I think I'm going to start doing oil pre-poos, detangling, co-washing and wet bunning and try to do it at least each week but shoot for twice.




i started doing this method to keep from having to wet my whole head as often.  so i feel you.  the difference in textures can be a bit much!

keep in mind *i do not soak my hair*....i just *lightly mist* the roots.  i section my hair in like four sections, then i hold the ends in my hand so they don't even get a touch of the mist.  i apply the mist to my hands and then take my hands and pat/rub the ends.  and then apply my oils.  i basically use a drop of oil for each section at the roots and another drop (pea size drop) for the ends........if i am in a bun sometimes i don't need to do the ends because they are moist from being put away all day.

i use the bottle that my chi keratin mist came in to make my little "mist mixture".  it's a very very light application.  do not use the spray bottle that you get at the BSS.  that is too much product and your hair will be soaked.

i co wash every 3 -4 days when i am not in a weave, however, i washed every 1-2 weeks until i got my methods down that cut down on tangles,etc.  previously i avoided wash day like the plague because it was just too hard.  now i know how to handle "her" so it's not that bad at all.


----------



## shortt29

Pinkerton said:
			
		

> Week 18, looking @ roughly 2in. of stretched NG, 1.5 unstretched.
> Henna'd on Sunday, Cowashed and DC'd last night since I've been sweating like a horse in this heat and humidity.
> 
> Chopped off about an inch of fuzzy ends last night, need another half an inch gone.  It probably looks just as bad as it did before, but I was sick of seeing scraggly ends sticking out of my bun.  Buns and headbands have saved my hair from looking like a complete disaster.
> 
> Ah well, at least I still have my personality.



I think we are at the same time post relaxer...


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> i started doing this method to keep from having to wet my whole head as often.  so i feel you.  the difference in textures can be a bit much!
> 
> keep in mind *i do not soak my hair*....i just *lightly mist* the roots.  i section my hair in like four sections, then i hold the ends in my hand so they don't even get a touch of the mist.  i apply the mist to my hands and then take my hands and pat/rub the ends.  and then apply my oils.  i basically use a drop of oil for each section at the roots and another drop (pea size drop) for the ends........if i am in a bun sometimes i don't need to do the ends because they are moist from being put away all day.
> 
> i use the bottle that my chi keratin mist came in to make my little "mist mixture".  it's a very very light application.  do not use the spray bottle that you get at the BSS.  that is too much product and your hair will be soaked.
> 
> i co wash every 3 -4 days when i am not in a weave, however, i washed every 1-2 weeks until i got my methods down that cut down on tangles,etc.  previously i avoided wash day like the plague because it was just too hard.  now i know how to handle "her" so it's not that bad at all.


Great minds DO think alike!  Your method is exactly what I do when I'm re-twisting, braiding, or Bantu knotting my hair (which would be every night because I can't get second day hair).  That only lasts two or three nights though and then the bun goes in until I get the strength to wash. I need to just do it on a regular basis even when I'm bunning.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy said:


> Great minds DO think alike! Your method is exactly what I do when I'm re-twisting, braiding, or Bantu knotting my hair (which would be every night because I can't get second day hair). That only lasts two or three nights though and then the bun goes in *until I get the strength to wash.* I need to just do it on a regular basis even when I'm bunning.


 

....its funny how Im getting less and less motivated to wash my hair as I get further and further along. But unfortunately, most of the time my hair wont feel moisturized no matter what I put on it after about day 5 or 6. I wish I could go two weeks at a time so bad, but usually I wash and dc once and midweek Ill cowash once.  I just put my own hair in some two strand twists, so depending on how long they hold up and how well they hold moisture Ill try to go about 7-10 days.  Im afraid to try to wash them bc they unravel easily with the two textures. We will see...next time Ill do them smaller.


----------



## Lanea87

I need to find a phonypony so that I can start bunning and hiding my hair. 
I dont know what to do with my hair since I cut it and its harder to put into a ponytail, but the cut was definitely needed.


----------



## Leslie_C

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I need to find a phonypony so that I can start bunning and hiding my hair.
> I dont know what to do with my hair since I cut it and its harder to put into a ponytail, but the cut was definitely needed.


 

ZebraPrintLover...my hair is only to the bottom of my neck/touching shoulder at its longest and it is layered (not to mention my back middle that suffered breakage prior to transitioning), it makes a wimpy ponytail but a cute puff and I also take the puff and wrap the ends around and pin to make a pretty juicy looking bun. It gives the illusion I have much more hair than I really do lol. You should try it...if it doesnt make sense Ill try to find a youtube video for reference.  It has become my go to style, because I can do it on a moments notice with no preparation (Ive gotten lazy about setting my hair overnight in braids/twists/bantu knots and when I do the style fails 50% of the time and it goes in a bun anyway lol). HTH!


----------



## toyas08

Cowashing definitely saved my hair, it much more manageable and super soft. My nape is all natural and it's about 5 inches long. I want to cut but I want to be able to put it in a ponytail.


----------



## Sade18

toyas08 Look at those pretty curls!!!


----------



## Lanea87

Leslie_C said:


> ZebraPrintLover...my hair is only to the bottom of my neck/touching shoulder at its longest and it is layered (not to mention my back middle that suffered breakage prior to transitioning), it makes a wimpy ponytail but a cute puff and I also take the puff and wrap the ends around and pin to make a pretty juicy looking bun. It gives the illusion I have much more hair than I really do lol. You should try it...if it doesnt make sense Ill try to find a youtube video for reference.  It has become my go to style, because I can do it on a moments notice with no preparation (Ive gotten lazy about setting my hair overnight in braids/twists/bantu knots and when I do the style fails 50% of the time and it goes in a bun anyway lol). HTH!



Leslie_C, see I have a tiny ponytail when its on top of my head and thats where I wear my buns . Plus you can rocks the scraves, see my head shape must be too slick or something cause they just slide on back....right off my head 

I seen this YT video of a wigged up bun, I will either make one or buy one and rock that for like a month or so off and on.



Sade18 said:


> toyas08 Look at those pretty curls!!!


I know thats what I was looking at How many months post are you toyas08?


----------



## hajiteen

Hello everyone, I'm new and just wanted to update on my journey.  I'm 9 months post, almost 10. 
My hair been relatively okay to handle so far. It's in cornrows 80% of the time, I wash and deep condition once a month. I make sure to   Always wash and detangle in sections as I learnt the hard way a few months ago.
 I stay away from heat and have only straightened about 3 times since September and I also had a Dominican blowout earlier in may. It lasted about a week and didn't damage my hair so I'll be getting another one In August or September. 
I've been having breakage but I consider it normal as I am transitioning and it isn't drastic or anything. My hair has stated pretty much the same length since I started because my natural hair is growing and substituting for the relaxed hair that's broken off. 
I've stayed away from too many products and mostly use water , olive oil and moisturiser on my hair. 
This journey really has not been any hassle so far and I'm getting to know more about my natural texture I can't wait to be fully natural. I don't really plan on doing a big chop so I hope to be natural by September 2013  
I hope everyone's journey is going well and if you have any tips or suggestions please post them


----------



## CandiceC

Welcome hajiteen!


----------



## shortt29

hajiteen said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm new and just wanted to update on my journey.  I'm 9 months post, almost 10.
> My hair been relatively okay to handle so far. It's in cornrows 80% of the time, I wash and deep condition once a month. I make sure to   Always wash and detangle in sections as I learnt the hard way a few months ago.
> I stay away from heat and have only straightened about 3 times since September and I also had a Dominican blowout earlier in may. It lasted about a week and didn't damage my hair so I'll be getting another one In August or September.
> I've been having breakage but I consider it normal as I am transitioning and it isn't drastic or anything. My hair has stated pretty much the same length since I started because my natural hair is growing and substituting for the relaxed hair that's broken off.
> I've stayed away from too many products and mostly use water , olive oil and moisturiser on my hair.
> This journey really has not been any hassle so far and I'm getting to know more about my natural texture I can't wait to be fully natural. I don't really plan on doing a big chop so I hope to be natural by September 2013
> I hope everyone's journey is going well and if you have any tips or suggestions please post them



Welcome!!!!!


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover...my hair is only to the bottom of my neck/touching shoulder at its longest and it is layered (not to mention my back middle that suffered breakage prior to transitioning), it makes a wimpy ponytail but a cute puff and I also take the puff and wrap the ends around and pin to make a pretty juicy looking bun. It gives the illusion I have much more hair than I really do lol. You should try it...if it doesnt make sense Ill try to find a youtube video for reference.  It has become my go to style, because I can do it on a moments notice with no preparation (Ive gotten lazy about setting my hair overnight in braids/twists/bantu knots and when I do the style fails 50% of the time and it goes in a bun anyway lol). HTH!



Leslie_C  I love your scarves and how you wear them!


----------



## Lanea87

I am about to wash my hair.... In 2 sections this go round and see how that works for me.

I parted my hair own the middle and LORDDDDDD this crispy NG in the middle is crazy. How do you ladies PS and M&S the middle? Heck I just CW on Tuesday.

I need guidance.

ETA: I liked the 2 sections, I will run with that as long as it continues to work.
I am sitting under the heating cap with my DC on for 45 mins.


----------



## Lanea87

Here it is right before the wash.....


----------



## A856

At 73wks post relaxer, I wish I had an easy answer as how to tackle the new growth, bushy edges, tangles and everything else frustrating in the early stages of transitioning.

It's hard, it's frustrating, hell it'll even mess with your psyche and make you wonder WHY are you doing this to yourself.
 My best words of advice is to be patient!!! I recall many of mornings in the shower on the verge of tears trying to detangle my hair, my arms were sore, the 'good' products were all gone; so it was just me, the water and the comb and with great determination we (my hair and I) got thru it. . You'd think I'd learned my lesson, but NO. I've had many panicky moments in the shower. 
Now that I'm over the year hump, my natural hair is at a longer managable state. It's not that hard for me. You have to find what products work for YOU. I'm still trying to figure out what my hair likes and dislikes.  

Happy transitioning ladies!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

sigh... today is wash/blowdry/straighten day in preparation for date night.... i've washed and blowdried... now i'm gearing up for the 1.5 hours i allot for flatironing...i feel the need for a nap already... lol


----------



## Lanea87

SqrpioQutie said:


> sigh... today is wash/blowdry/straighten day in preparation for date night.... i've washed and blowdried... now i'm gearing up for the 1.5 hours i allot for flatironing...*i feel the need for a nap already*... lol



LOL and you deserve it.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

SqrpioQutie said:


> sigh... today is wash/blowdry/straighten day in preparation for date night.... i've washed and blowdried... now i'm gearing up for the 1.5 hours i allot for flatironing...i feel the need for a nap already... lol



Woohoo!!! I finished in 45 minutes!!!....


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm going to start a 2-3X weekly cowashing, DC weekly, and wet bun regimen.


----------



## JJamiah

I am currently leaving my hair in low manipulation hair styles of 3 weeks. Not having any issues other than HIH. 

I grease my scalp weekly and spray it with Nu-Gro Moisturizing spray weekly as well. It is great for when I take my braids out, I get very little shedding. My next time I break my hair down. I truly need to go to the Salon to get Hard Protein (want them to do it so I can relax) and I am in need of a trim  So........ huh, I got a lot to do next time I break these braids down.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Dayjoy said:


> I'm going to start a 2-3X weekly cowashing, DC weekly, and wet bun regimen.



That's a lot of water! Be aware that by doing so you may be at risk for Hydral Fatigue, which may break your hair. 

Why not eliminate one or two cowashings? The DC will make up for losing them.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Dayjoy said:


> I'm going to start a 2-3X weekly cowashing, DC weekly, and wet bun regimen.





chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> That's a lot of water! Be aware that by doing so you may be at risk for Hydral Fatigue, which may break your hair.
> 
> Why not eliminate one or two cowashings? The DC will make up for losing them.



depending on her hair, it may have a more positive effect.... i cowash daily and have had nothing but positive results from it....

eta:  i also cowashed daily (when i wasn't straightened) when i grew my hair out from my bc (1/2 inch) to mbl....


----------



## Dayjoy

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> That's a lot of water! Be aware that by doing so you may be at risk for Hydral Fatigue, which may break your hair.
> 
> Why not eliminate one or two cowashings? The DC will make up for losing them.





SqrpioQutie said:


> depending on her hair, it may have a more positive effect.... i cowash daily and have had nothing but positive results from it....
> 
> eta:  i also cowashed daily (when i wasn't straightened) when i grew my hair out from my bc (1/2 inch) to mbl....



I think I misworded my earlier post.  What I meant was I will cowash once midweek and DC on the weekend.  Is that still a lot?  I don't want my hair to break.  But I DO want to receive the benefits that those who cowash regularly get.

Also, cowashers that DC:  do you use shampoo when you DC or do you use your regular cowash conditioner for the "wash?"


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Dayjoy said:


> I think I misworded my earlier post.  What I meant was I will cowash once midweek and DC on the weekend.  Is that still a lot?  I don't want my hair to break.  But I DO want to receive the benefits that those who cowash regularly get.
> 
> Also, cowashers that DC:  do you use shampoo when you DC or do you use your regular cowash conditioner for the "wash?"



That sounds good. 

I use rinsing conditioner (unless I DC during Shampoo week)


----------



## Lanea87

Dayjoy said:


> I think I misworded my earlier post.  What I meant was I will cowash once midweek and DC on the weekend.  Is that still a lot?  I don't want my hair to break.  But I DO want to receive the benefits that those who cowash regularly get.
> 
> *Also, cowashers that DC:  do you use shampoo when you DC or do you use your regular cowash conditioner for the "wash?*"



Dayjoy, I CW on Tuesday and DC on Fridays, heck if anything my NG is still all crazy dry, but thats my limit at the moment. I use to CW every other day but I added stuff like ApHogee 2min into the mix to even out my moisture and protein and made sure my hair was completely dry.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy said:


> I think I misworded my earlier post. What I meant was I will cowash once midweek and DC on the weekend. Is that still a lot? I don't want my hair to break. But I DO want to receive the benefits that those who cowash regularly get.
> 
> Also, cowashers that DC: do you use shampoo when you DC or do you use your regular cowash conditioner for the "wash?"


 

This is similar to my regimen. I normally prepoo/poo/DC once a week...then a few days later Ill cowash....repeat.  My hair is doing well with it...Ive been doing it for 2 1/2 months. My scalp gets really itchy by the 4th day if I dont wash. Right now I have my hair in twists so Im gonna try to make it a week so I dont undo my hard work...but its already itchy and its only been 3 or 4 days. I may try to cowash with them in, but Ill try it when Im about to take them down anyway in case they fail. I cant do it before I have to be at work or something and have to go in public looking a mess bc I didnt have time to take them down and restyle my hair lol. Im afraid of my hair matting/tangling/locking up if I wash it in twists.

Sometimes I do cowash before I DC if I dont feel like my hair needs a shampooing.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I think I read somewhere that co-washing or using conditioner in general lowers the risk of hydral fatigue. I can't believe out of all things water will break our hair. I know women who have fine and oily hair who wash their hair every other day and their hair appears to be healthy. There are women here who cowash everyday who have healthy hair. Lol I just don't get it. 

Anyway in a few more months I will be 1 year into my 2 year transition. I never would of thought it would be this easy. No nightmarish tangles and wash days are a breeze for me. My NG just gets dry after a few days and my relaxed hair likes to be left alone for the most part. I thought my hair was a 4a/4b but after doing more research on hair types turns out that I am a 3c that gets very frizzy and poofy when my hair craves moisture.

 I have been wearing buns and my mom says I need to "do something" i.e, get a relaxer. When I tell her I am not relaxing anymore she asks me if I am going to wear it in an afro, like that is the only style  natural can do. Funny when I start transitioning and wearing buns people think I do not care about my hair which is far from the truth. Also it's strange how everyone seems to be interested in my hair of all a sudden. I have a goal and I am sticking to it.


----------



## AJellyCake

Yay!!!! 16 months  post! 

I was hoping some of you might have figured out the beginnings of your natural reggies. Haha, a little optimistic of me, I know.

chrisanddonniesmommy Leslie_C daviine
Of course I will have pictures when I chop for you all!  I lovelovelove looking at the chop threads. 

Like I said, I am just buying products now in anticipation. I have the Darcy's Pumpking Condish and their cleansing condish on the way. I have Eco Styler Gels. And then I've used the KCCC before, and it was cool. I need a deep condish. I still haven't found my holy grail for deep conditioning my natural hair. I want some bentonite clay.... And I think I'm gonna try the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie too. And I want some butters.

That's it .


----------



## Leslie_C

naturalnewb said:


> Yay!!!! 16 months post!
> 
> I was hoping some of you might have figured out the beginnings of your natural reggies. Haha, a little optimistic of me, I know.
> 
> @chrisanddonniesmommy @Leslie_C @daviine
> Of course I will have pictures when I chop for you all!  I lovelovelove looking at the chop threads.
> 
> Like I said, I am just buying products now in anticipation. I have the Darcy's Pumpking Condish and their cleansing condish on the way. I have Eco Styler Gels. And then I've used the KCCC before, and it was cool. I need a deep condish. I still haven't found my holy grail for deep conditioning my natural hair. I want some bentonite clay.... And I think I'm gonna try the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie too. And I want some butters.
> 
> That's it .


 
naturalnewb  make sure you post in this thread in case we miss it on the board! 007newnew on youtube used to be a member here years ago and she chopped around the amount of time you have been transitioning and had plenty of hair to work with!  You should check her out, pretty inspirational...she documents her and her two daughters all with 3 different hair types/textures journey on youtube and her blog.  If I have as much hair as she did by my birthday next May(which would put me at 15 months) I would definitely go ahead and chop....then I could do wash and goes all summer...that was my favorite style when I lived in FL and was texlaxed and my hair grew like a weed at the time. I was cowasing and going daily or every other day, but was only combing it out about once a week. Id love to be able to do that next summer...but if Im not comfortable with the length Ill push it til the following spring, which would put me right at 2 years. Id rather chop in the spring bc I feel its easier to maintain moisture in warm weather...the harsh winter may have me looking all kinds of crazy as a new natural since I battle dryness as it is!

Im gonna think about your question again as far as regimen. What is your regimen now?


----------



## JJamiah

Leslie_C said:


> @naturalnewb make sure you post in this thread in case we miss it on the board! 007newnew on youtube used to be a member here years ago and she chopped around the amount of time you have been transitioning and had plenty of hair to work with! You should check her out, pretty inspirational...she documents her and her two daughters all with 3 different hair types/textures journey on youtube and her blog. If I have as much hair as she did by my birthday next May(which would put me at 15 months) I would definitely go ahead and chop....then I could do wash and goes all summer...that was my favorite style when I lived in FL and was texlaxed and my hair grew like a weed at the time. I was cowasing and going daily or every other day, but was only combing it out about once a week. Id love to be able to do that next summer...but if Im not comfortable with the length Ill push it til the following spring, which would put me right at 2 years. Id rather chop in the spring bc I feel its easier to maintain moisture in warm weather...the harsh winter may have me looking all kinds of crazy as a new natural since I battle dryness as it is!
> 
> Im gonna think about your question again as far as regimen. What is your regimen now?


 

I agree with this. I am giving myself the MAX of 24 months and a minimum of 12 months depending on my growth. I don't want to deal with short hair or another TWA at this time. So guess what 12 months I will evaluate and if not, pushing on to the following year.


----------



## The Princess

Is it to late to join.

 I always went back and forth with transitioning. My last chemical was a texture softner which did nothing. That was two months ago. My last real relaxer was 5 months ago. It's feel like 5 months of new growth too.


----------



## JJamiah

Welcome  The Princess


----------



## The Princess

Anyone else use dominican products. I been ordering from roundbrush.com and I like the products thus far. Last night I DC with Emergencia and my new growth was silky. I was able to just air dry and brush into a high bun. No issue.

I did put castor oil on my scalp to help continue to soften and conditioned my new growth. Castor oil is the only oil I can use to help soften my new growth for days.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

soooo i think i'm going to go ahead and leave my hair straight until i go to my consultation/appt with this natural stylist on friday... the problem will be in maintaining my hair and refraining from washing until then.... 

i've never had a consultation with a natural stylist and i really want her take on the health of my hair and hopefully gain some additional tips for transitioning... plus i'm getting a trim and i know i'm well overdue for that... i just hope that she takes direction well because i'm still focused on length throughout this journey...


----------



## JJamiah

The Princess said:


> Anyone else use dominican products. I been ordering from roundbrush.com and I like the products thus far. Last night I DC with Emergencia and my new growth was silky. I was able to just air dry and brush into a high bun. No issue.
> 
> I did put castor oil on my scalp to help continue to soften and conditioned my new growth. Castor oil is the only oil I can use to help soften my new growth for days.


 
I use Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner  The Princess


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:


> I use Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner  @The Princess


 

Yeah that on my wish list to buy next. Right now I have:

Wheat Germ Mask-Haven't used yet
Silicon Mix-Like it alot 
Toque Agio Emergencia-Love it, my new growth was silky.


Apretol Cinnamon and Rosemary Rinse Conditioner-Haven't used yet

Crepo Pelo Rinse Conditioner-I like it, suppose to be theraputic capillary growth. 

I have some other stuff I bought from roundbrush.com, but these are my conditioners.

I like everything thus far. No compliaints.


----------



## JJamiah

The Princess
I am a little curious about the Silicon mix conditioner. I am on a serious no buy right now though. I have enough products and only really one of my sons wash their hair with TLC like me. The others are wash and go children LOL!


----------



## Lynn84

I'm in! I'm 3 months post now and I'm hoping I can make it to a year. Wish me luck!!


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:


> @The Princess
> I am a little curious about the Silicon mix conditioner. I am on a serious no buy right now though. I have enough products and only really one of my sons wash their hair with TLC like me. The others are wash and go children LOL!


 

Its funny you say that. I remember I bought silicon mix a while ago and I didn't like it. It seem like it just sat on my hair. However I was fully relax with no NG. This time around, its works great for my new growth. Th comb just glide right through. 

Yeah I too have alot of products, I won't be buying anything until I run out. I also have some Nexxus, Its a 10,  and Keracare products. However im trying to just use the dominican products, with just a couple of American Brand products.


----------



## AJellyCake

Leslie_C said:


> naturalnewb  make sure you post in this thread in case we miss it on the board! 007newnew on youtube used to be a member here years ago and she chopped around the amount of time you have been transitioning and had plenty of hair to work with!  You should check her out, pretty inspirational...she documents her and her two daughters all with 3 different hair types/textures journey on youtube and her blog.  If I have as much hair as she did by my birthday next May(which would put me at 15 months) I would definitely go ahead and chop....then I could do wash and goes all summer...that was my favorite style when I lived in FL and was texlaxed and my hair grew like a weed at the time. I was cowasing and going daily or every other day, but was only combing it out about once a week. Id love to be able to do that next summer...but if Im not comfortable with the length Ill push it til the following spring, which would put me right at 2 years. Id rather chop in the spring bc I feel its easier to maintain moisture in warm weather...the harsh winter may have me looking all kinds of crazy as a new natural since I battle dryness as it is!
> 
> Im gonna think about your question again as far as regimen. What is your regimen now?



Leslie_C
Thank you for sharing that YouTuber's name! You're right: she chopped at 15 months, and I really liked seeing where her hair was at that point.

And, yes, you touched on one of the major reasons why I want to chop now: it's summer! Wash n' go season. Warm weather. After next month, it's only going to get colder, and I know I don't want to wait the full two years (next March) just to chop in cold weather. I feel like if I chop now, I can focus on my growth more. 

Let's see. My regimen is to cowash two times per week or so with Tresemme Naturals and maybe AO WC on my edges and nape (curlier hair around my hairline). Then I moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew (just got that maybe 1-2 months ago) and seal with sunflower oil. I usually will just put it in two braids and hope that it's dry in the morning (never is SMH). The next day it's usually in a bun. Then I'll braid it again that night and probably have a curly pony the next day. I cleanse once a week with all kinds of stuff (right now it's the Mango Coconut Wen, which is ok) and DC with Joicio Moisture Recovery Conditioning Balm. Then M&S and braid alllll over again. I clarify once a month with ORS Aloe SomethingOrOther and dust once a month (overdue this month). I use ECO Styler Gel to smooth my hair when I style in the morning.

I'm bored with it too.


----------



## shortt29

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I agree with this. I am giving myself the MAX of 24 months and a minimum of 12 months depending on my growth. I don't want to deal with short hair or another TWA at this time. So guess what 12 months I will evaluate and if not, pushing on to the following year.



@jjamaih and Leslie_C
1 year is my minimum as well...I will trim as needed to get rid of the permed ends but I do not NOT have the head or face for a twa!


----------



## shortt29

The Princess said:
			
		

> Anyone else use dominican products. I been ordering from roundbrush.com and I like the products thus far. Last night I DC with Emergencia and my new growth was silky. I was able to just air dry and brush into a high bun. No issue.
> 
> I did put castor oil on my scalp to help continue to soften and conditioned my new growth. Castor oil is the only oil I can use to help soften my new growth for days.



I have a few Dominican products in my stash...at one point my regi included only Dominican products


----------



## JJamiah

shortt29 said:


> @jjamaih and @Leslie_C
> 1 year is my minimum as well...I will trim as needed to get rid of the permed ends but I do not NOT have the head or face for a twa!


 
shortt29 that would make 24-36 months total for me. I wanted at least shoulder unstretched.


----------



## Lanea87

naturalnewb said:


> Yay!!!! 16 months  post!
> 
> I was hoping some of you might have figured out the beginnings of your natural reggies. Haha, a little optimistic of me, I know.
> 
> chrisanddonniesmommy Leslie_C daviine
> Of course I will have pictures when I chop for you all!  I lovelovelove looking at the chop threads.
> 
> Like I said, I am just buying products now in anticipation. I have the Darcy's Pumpking Condish and their cleansing condish on the way. I have Eco Styler Gels. And then I've used the KCCC before, and it was cool. I need a deep condish. I still haven't found my holy grail for deep conditioning my natural hair. I want some bentonite clay.... *And I think I'm gonna try the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie too*. And I want some butters.
> 
> That's it .



naturalnewb, I love the bolded on my moms natural hair. I would 2 strand twist it for her and use this on it. And it smells delish 



SqrpioQutie said:


> soooo i think i'm going to go ahead and leave my hair straight until i go to my consultation/appt with this natural stylist on friday... the problem will be in maintaining my hair and refraining from washing until then....
> 
> *i've never had a consultation with a natural stylist and i really want her take on the health of my hair and hopefully gain some additional tips for transitioning.*.. plus i'm getting a trim and i know i'm well overdue for that... i just hope that she takes direction well because i'm still focused on length throughout this journey...



SqrpioQutie, please let us know how it goes. And what yall talked abot.
I had one on the 6th and IDK what to really think about it.
We talked about maintaining my hair at NL-SL until all the relaxed hair was off. I was BSB but I had some breaking from the line of demarcation and it made my hair look scraggly.
I started taking my vits again which was a good thing. And I will be going in every 8-12 wks for a trim.



shortt29 said:


> @jjamaih and Leslie_C
> 1 year is my minimum as well...I will trim as needed to get rid of the permed ends but I do not NOT have the head or face for a twa!



shortt29, you and me both. I think my forehead and head too big for all that.



JJamiah said:


> shortt29 that would make 24-36 months total for me. I wanted at least shoulder unstretched.



JJamiah, dont nobody care that you got that super long WL-HIP hair LOL.
I care, Im jealous LOL


----------



## JJamiah

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @naturalnewb, I love the bolded on my moms natural hair. I would 2 strand twist it for her and use this on it. And it smells delish
> 
> 
> 
> @SqrpioQutie, please let us know how it goes. And what yall talked abot.
> I had one on the 6th and IDK what to really think about it.
> We talked about maintaining my hair at NL-SL until all the relaxed hair was off. I was BSB but I had some breaking from the line of demarcation and it made my hair look scraggly.
> I started taking my vits again which was a good thing. And I will be going in every 8-12 wks for a trim.
> 
> 
> 
> @shortt29, you and me both. I think my forehead and head too big for all that.
> 
> 
> 
> @JJamiah, dont nobody care that you got that super long WL-HIP hair LOL.
> I care, Im jealous LOL


 
@ZebraPrintLover - It was tail bone but I cut it (got those pics too) but you know, I got it like that  I can spare a few inches.  
Now I am probably at Whip or Waist. I haven't checked shockingly.

I think that is like the next level of my journey. Length isn't really the issue with my relaxed hair, I am trying to get this darn new growth at a reasonable length then.....


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## The Princess

LatterGlory said:
			
		

> JJamiah if you want an idea of what your hair might look like month to month take a look at Dras on Fotki. She did an excellent job of chronicling her month to month growth.



That's pretty cool documenting every month.


----------



## The Princess

I'm in desperate need of a camera and my iPhone camera went out to.


----------



## shortt29

JJamiah said:
			
		

> shortt29 that would make 24-36 months total for me. I wanted at least shoulder unstretched.



Those numbers sound more accurate for me as well...however looking at my lazy looking, relaxed, almost bra strap ends makes me wanna chop them off but I'm staying realistic with my goal because I know what length I can work with


----------



## SqrpioQutie

ZebraPrintLover said:


> SqrpioQutie, *please let us know how it goes. And what yall talked abot.*
> I had one on the 6th and IDK what to really think about it.
> We talked about maintaining my hair at NL-SL until all the relaxed hair was off. I was BSB but I had some breaking from the line of demarcation and it made my hair look scraggly.
> I started taking my vits again which was a good thing. And I will be going in every 8-12 wks for a trim.



i sure will!!!


----------



## JJamiah

LatterGlory said:


> @JJamiah if you want an idea of what your hair might look like month to month take a look at Dras on Fotki. She did an excellent job of chronicling her month to month growth.


 
LatterGlory did she move the pictures. It is telling me the folder is Empty


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I use some dominican conditioners like the silicon mix original and the bambu kind. I like the bambu better than the original. I have to buy these online so I make sure to get big tubs. I am looking to try Crece pelo as well.

Also I thought alter ego was italian not dominican?


----------



## JJamiah

^^ It is suppose to be made in Italy (yet, none of my Italian friends in Italy can find it ) 

It is used by domincan salons.


----------



## The Princess

MystiqueBabe said:
			
		

> I use some dominican conditioners like the silicon mix original and the bambu kind. I like the bambu better than the original. I have to buy these online so I make sure to get big tubs. I am looking to try Crece pelo as well.
> 
> Also I thought alter ego was italian not dominican?



I also have the Bambu silicon mix conditioner on my wish list.


----------



## TokyoReina

I'm a year post as of today... I remember when I cried at 10 weeks post this time last year because I thought I just couldn't manage...what a waste of 10 weeks of new growth. But 1 year down...1 to go! I'm determined to make the next year a lot easier on myself than the first. I'm going to make my wig, and let my hair be braided up for a majority of the time underneath. My hair thrives when I can manage to just leave it alone. But I'm proud of myself.


----------



## JJamiah

Congrats TokyoReina  Yay!


----------



## The Princess

Ladies I'm so excited to be transitioning. I just cut a small patch in my crown and it's so curly. Im 4a/b. Its spiral and wavy. 

I also cut off a inch off my ends.


----------



## daviine

I have a lot of catching up to do but I just wanted to say I finally understand buns. I know it seems simple but I really couldn't understand how people were bunning with all the new growth. I finally got my edges to lay down and was able ti put my hair back into a bun/ponytail. My hair looked three-quarters decent! Yay for progress!


----------



## Leslie_C

I just took my twists down a few hours ago and I learned Im gonna have to get up close and personal with twisting bc my hair retained moisture like no other the past 5 days! And it felt so soft and moist when I took it down. I just have a coupe of small rough/brittle patches on my left side in the back. My hair wasnt even tangled at all....I finger detangled as I went and could run my fingers through my hair without even combing it out. Apparently my hair must like shea butter(thats what I used to twist with). Now Im gonna have to experiment with it as a sealer on my hair when its out to see if it retains moisture as well that way.

Several twists kept unraveling so I need to figure a way to make them old better and they also looked pretty fuzzy, so I eed to figure out how to maintain them. I know I need to do them tigter because they loosen a little naturally so if I do them tighter maybe Ill get the desired look instead of them unraveling. That was 5 days...next time Id like to make them last 7-10 days. Im off 3 days, but on call the 3rd day so Ill play it by ear as to whether I feel like retwisting. This might be a bun week.

Does anybody know something stickier/tackier than shea butter I could try for twisting? I have ORS twist and lock butter, but the shea butter actually did better....hmmm maybe I should try mixing the lol.


----------



## expowarrior

I've finally decided to transition back to natural. My last relaxer was in early June. I want to get my hair to full bra-strap length (I would already be there, but I recently did some serious, much needed trimming), then start trimming about 1/2 an inch each month to get rid of my relaxed ends. Or I may just start the trimming process in January, regardless of where my hair is. I'm so excited to have big hair again.


----------



## The Princess

expowarrior said:


> I've finally decided to transition back to natural. My last relaxer was in early June. I want to get my hair to full bra-strap length (I would already be there, but I recently did some serious, much needed trimming), then start trimming about 1/2 an inch each month to get rid of my relaxed ends. Or I may just start the trimming process in January, regardless of where my hair is. I'm so excited to have big hair again.


 

Cool, we transistioning around the same time, I did a texture softener in May, (which did nothing, but its still a chemical). We can keep each other on track.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:


> Does anybody know something stickier/tackier than shea butter I could try for twisting? I have ORS twist and lock butter, but the shea butter actually did better....hmmm maybe I should try mixing the lol.



when i experimented with twists last week, i used burnt sugar pomade (oyin) on the twists after they were done and that kept them pretty fuzz free... but i also only had them in for three days and it was just in the front and on top of my head...


----------



## LatterGlory

:wink2:


----------



## daviine

havilland said:


> you may want to consider two regimens.  one for the new growth and one for the relaxed ends.
> 
> if your new growth craves water, get a spray bottle and fill it with spring water, conditioner, a few drops of oil (experiment with what works for you) and mist your new growth once a day or so.
> 
> i find that if i do this it helps me get the natural hair nice and moist without soaking my whole head and subjecting me to needing to detangle and rake through the new growth and the fragile relaxed ends.  my relaxed ends only act right when i deep condition them, after that they want to be left alone. for my fine strands i know that the key to me keeping my length is to not manipulate those ends too much....so twice a week is the most i will wet my whole head.
> 
> i mist my hair nightly and again in the morning with a spray bottle that gives a fine mist, not a soaking spray...  try this and see if it helps.



havilland I considered having two regimens but decided against it because I thought it might be too consuming for me and I had/have a lot going on in my life.  At first, I ran out and bought all these natural ingredients thinking I should cater to my new growth but that didn't work out for me.  I decided to try to cater to my relaxed hair since I had more of that and it was breaking so badly.    After a while, I went into PJ mode and just started buying a lot of thing not really catering to either part (because I forgot).  It turns out my hair is doing better now, but that could be just because I'm further along in my HHJ.  

I'm noticing that anytime I see curly hair in the tub/comb it has a white bulb so that's good.  The relaxed hair is still breaking but I don't think its as bad as before.  My relaxed hair probably wants to be be left alone like yours so I will probably cut back on all the cowashes I've been doing.   The detangling is brutal-- not to say that I'm having trouble detangling but that I'm just breaking more hair than necessary with the detangling that comes along with the extra wasshes/cowashes.    Unnecessary roughness.  

It's amazing how I just forget about helpful techniques like spraying/misting my hair to moisturize it.  I posted already about not manipulating my hair too often with braidouts but then turned around and started cowashing it everytime it was dry or wanted to try a new product.  I think I will probably go back to cowashing 1x a week and DCing 1x a week...but I'm not going to make that a rule.  I'm going to try to listen to my hair.  



Sade18 said:


> @Leslie_C
> 
> Thanks!! I plan to transition for at least 2 years or at least until I'm ready to cut the relaxed ends off. We all know that anything can happen during a transition, so I'll end my transition whenever I feel it's time. My ultimate goal is to be natural about time I graduate from law school in about 3 years.



I never really set a time to my transition but am going to try to transition as long as I can because short hair is not for me.  I've considered BCing often but changed my mind after  trying to imagine myself with a TWA.  I wanted to buy scissors for minichops and trims but I keep imagining myself just chopping it all off in a moment of frustration or some other emotional situation.  So I haven't bought any scissors.  

The first time I thought about cutting it, I told myself that I needed to get through the school year because I didn't want to deal with my coworkers' and students' questions about my hair.  I then told myself I would need to get through August because there is no way I'm showing up at my family reunion with a TWA.    I know how self-conscious I will be and I can already imagine some of the comments I will get.  No need to subject myself to negativity I'm not prepared to handle.  

After that, I will try to get myself through to November just so I can say I transitioned for a year.  After that, I really just wanna play it by the length of my hair.  So we'll see...but anything can happen during a transition like Sade18 said.  



havilland said:


> i started doing this method to keep from having to wet my whole head as often.  so i feel you.  the difference in textures can be a bit much!
> 
> keep in mind *i do not soak my hair*....i just *lightly mist* the roots.  i section my hair in like four sections, *then **i hold the ends in my hand so they don't even get a touch of the mist.*  i apply the mist to my hands and then take my hands and pat/rub the ends.  and then apply my oils.  i basically use a drop of oil for each section at the roots and another drop (pea size drop) for the ends........if i am in a bun sometimes i don't need to do the ends because they are moist from being put away all day.
> 
> i use the bottle that my chi keratin mist came in to make my little "mist mixture".  it's a very very light application.  do not use the spray bottle that you get at the BSS.  that is too much product and your hair will be soaked.



This is why I love this board...so much helpful information.  I never would have thought to cover my ends.  Adding this to my bag of tricks.  



ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am about to wash my hair.... In 2 sections this go round and see how that works for me.
> 
> I parted my hair own the middle and LORDDDDDD this crispy NG in the middle is crazy. How do you ladies PS and M&S the middle? Heck I just CW on Tuesday.
> 
> I need guidance.
> 
> ETA: I liked the 2 sections, I will run with that as long as it continues to work.
> I am sitting under the heating cap with my DC on for 45 mins.



ZebraPrintLover I also do mine in two sections because I feel like I will go crazy trying to do the four or six.   at "Crispy NG".  I just put a gajillion times more conditioner (or whatever product I'm using) along my middle part (especially at my crown) and keep smoothing and massaging it in.  But for me, my crispiest NG is at my edges/ hairlineabove my eyebrows.  I was seriously going to relax that part.  I don't even play with that part of my hair when HIH disease kicks in.  It's just  and makes me feel erplexed.  I'm hoping that's scab hair or something because it feels horrible compared to the rest of my hair, even when moisturized.  



Dayjoy said:


> Also, cowashers that DC:  do you use shampoo when you DC or do you use your regular cowash conditioner for the "wash?"



Dayjoy I've been shampooing but I recently read a post where someone here cowashes for the shampoo step.  I can't way to try that.   I imagine my hair will love it.  



MystiqueBabe said:


> I think I read somewhere that co-washing or using conditioner in general lowers the risk of hydral fatigue. I can't believe out of all things water will break our hair. I know women who have fine and oily hair who wash their hair every other day and their hair appears to be healthy. There are women here who cowash everyday who have healthy hair. Lol I just don't get it.
> 
> Anyway in a few more months I will be 1 year into my 2 year transition. I never would of thought it would be this easy. No nightmarish tangles and wash days are a breeze for me. My NG just gets dry after a few days and *my relaxed hair likes to be left alone for the most part.* I thought my hair was a 4a/4b but after doing more research on hair types turns out that I am a 3c that gets very frizzy and poofy when my hair craves moisture.
> 
> I have been wearing buns and my mom says I need to "do something" i.e, get a relaxer. *When I tell her I am not relaxing anymore she asks me if I am going to wear it in an afro, like that is the only style  natural can do. *Funny when I start transitioning and wearing buns people think I do not care about my hair which is far from the truth. Also it's strange how everyone seems to be interested in my hair of all a sudden. I have a goal and I am sticking to it.



MystiqueBabe
I'm really going to have to experiment with leaving my relaxed hair alone before it all breaks off.  

LOL @ the afro being the only style naturals can do.    You'll show them all you can do with natural hair, and then they'll know.  Represent!


----------



## daviine

naturalnewb said:


> Yay!!!! 16 months post!
> 
> I was hoping some of you might have figured out the beginnings of your natural reggies. Haha, a little optimistic of me, I know.
> 
> chrisanddonniesmommy Leslie_C daviine
> Of course I will have pictures when I chop for you all!  I lovelovelove looking at the chop threads.
> 
> Like I said, I am just buying products now in anticipation. I have the Darcy's Pumpking Condish and their cleansing condish on the way. I have Eco Styler Gels. And then I've used the KCCC before, and it was cool. I need a deep condish. I still haven't found my holy grail for deep conditioning my natural hair. I want some bentonite clay.... And I think I'm gonna try the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie too. And I want some butters.
> 
> That's it  .


naturalnewb 
I can't wait for the pics (no pressure to BC) . I'm still working on a regimen so I'll post that when I figure it out. 



JJamiah said:


> I agree with this. I am giving myself the MAX of 24 months and a minimum of 12 months depending on my growth. I don't want to deal with short hair or another TWA at this time. So guess what 12 months I will evaluate and if not, pushing on to the following year.



JJamiah

This is basically what I said earlier but just wanted to agree with you. I've never really had short hair so I definitely don't want to end up miserable. Patience is going to have to be the key for me.



naturalnewb said:


> Leslie_C
> Thank you for sharing that YouTuber's name! You're right: she chopped at 15 months, and I really liked seeing where her hair was at that point.
> 
> And, yes, you touched on one of the major reasons why I want to chop now: it's summer! Wash n' go season. Warm weather. After next month, it's only going to get colder, and I know I don't want to wait the full two years (next March) just to chop in cold weather. I feel like if I chop now, I can focus on my growth more.
> 
> Let's see. My regimen is to cowash two times per week or so with Tresemme Naturals and maybe AO WC on my edges and nape (curlier hair around my hairline). Then I moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew (just got that maybe 1-2 months ago) and seal with sunflower oil. I usually will just put it in two braids and hope that it's dry in the morning (never is SMH). The next day it's usually in a bun. Then I'll braid it again that night and probably have a curly pony the next day. I cleanse once a week with all kinds of stuff (right now it's the Mango Coconut Wen, which is ok) and DC with Joicio Moisture Recovery Conditioning Balm. Then M&S and braid alllll over again. I clarify once a month with ORS Aloe SomethingOrOther and dust once a month (overdue this month). I use ECO Styler Gel to smooth my hair when I style in the morning.
> 
> I'm bored with it too.



You guys bring up good points about the season you decide to BC. Soemthing else for me to think about. Which Tresemme Naturals do you use? I also like the idea of using a different conditioner on different areas. Adding to my list of tips/techniques to try.  



SqrpioQutie said:


> when i experimented with twists last week, i used burnt sugar pomade (oyin) on the twists after they were done and that kept them pretty fuzz free... but i also only had them in for three days and it was just in the front and on top of my head...



SqrpioQutie Do you only use the Oyin pomade when you do twists? I have the SugarBerry one but I don't twist my hair. I've been using it to smooth my daughter's flyaway hairs.



Sorry so long... I was reading from my phone for a few days, so I had a lot to say.


----------



## JJamiah

Omg...Google.com and Youtube.com has been my best friend. I have found some styles that are really nice. I am looking for at least a years worth of styling options.  
I figure wigging it for half and I am figuring curl formers for a quarter, the other I have to learn a thing or two. 


I am saving a lot of Alicia Keys type hair-do's as I am not in love with braids but her braids are pretty jazzy. I have saved one gals video, with a nice braided classy updo. I am really into the up'do's

YES.... I keep watching the braid out videos because  it still defeats me.

I can bantu knot, that I have always done before I knew the name of it. The twist out... I need to get my hands on that. I feel more confident doing the twist out then the braid out. I have had one side of the braid out nice, and the other side looking like a tatty mop head


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> ZebraPrintLover I also do mine in two sections because I feel like I will go crazy trying to do the four or six.   at "Crispy NG".  I just put a gajillion times more conditioner (or whatever product I'm using) along my middle part (especially at my crown) and keep smoothing and massaging it in.  But for me, my crispiest NG is at my edges/ hairlineabove my eyebrows.  I was seriously going to relax that part.  I don't even play with that part of my hair when HIH disease kicks in.  It's just  and makes me feel erplexed.  I'm hoping that's scab hair or something because it feels horrible compared to the rest of my hair, even when moisturized.



Do you do dry or wet DC?
Have you been using the JBCO on your edges? I M&S and then put the JBCO on my edges and tie it up for the night.


----------



## Dayjoy

One of the reasons I dread wash day is I don't want to hop in and out of the shower multiple times and I know that sink hair washing is verboten.  Last night I detangled my hair (which wasn't bad at all since I had combed through it one day last week) and washed it in three sections over the sink with CON red and had no problems at all.  I DCed with AOGPB and combed that through with no problems either.  I put in GDLI and some coconut oil, put it in a wet bun and was done.  My hair is so happy and soft!

I think my routine will be to DC on Sunday night and cowash on Thursday morning (wetting my hair every 3 1/2 days-I like things to be even).  I'm hoping to use shampoo once every two weeks.

I can't wait until all of my hair is natural (can I say that enough?).  It is so much easier to comb through the new hair than the relaxed hair. 

I think I like the AOGPB even better than the ORS Replenishing that I was in love with.

I'm thinking about a two year transition too.  I'm pretty sure by December (my one year mark) I won't have enough hair.  I really hope I don't have to go longer than two years though and I sure hope the rest of the time goes by as quickly as these first seven months.


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Do you do dry or wet DC?
> Have you been using the JBCO on your edges? I M&S and then put the JBCO on my edges and tie it up for the night.



I wet DC. Dry DC requires so much more product.  I tried it once or twice but it's so weird to shampoo afterwards. I feel like I'm washing everything away plus old habits die hard. I forgot about the JBCO. I did it once at my temples and that was that.


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> Omg...Google.com and Youtube.com has been my best friend. I have found some styles that are really nice. I am looking for at least a years worth of styling options.
> I figure wigging it for half and I am figuring curl formers for a quarter, the other I have to learn a thing or two.
> 
> 
> I am saving a lot of Alicia Keys type hair-do's as I am not in love with braids but her braids are pretty jazzy. I have saved one gals video, with a nice braided classy updo. I am really into the up'do's
> 
> YES.... I keep watching the braid out videos because  it still defeats me.
> 
> I can bantu knot, that I have always done before I knew the name of it. The twist out... I need to get my hands on that. I feel more confident doing the twist out then the braid out. I have had one side of the braid out nice, and the other side looking like a tatty mop head


JJamiah

Im obsessed with youtube tutorials! LOL. Post links! My braidouts always=fail for some reason. Bantu knots are hit or miss, but I can always make a curly updo or puff out of the texture. Twistouts are getting better. Ive been liking individual twists and I saw this tutorial last night Im gonna try next wash day...if it is a success it would be my go to style! You twist just past your natural hair, then perm rod or straw set the relaxed ends. Genius!  The natural hair woud be twisted and not get tangled/puff out and the relaxed hair would be in springy curls. Love it! 



Dayjoy said:


> One of the reasons I dread wash day is I don't want to hop in and out of the shower multiple times and I know that sink hair washing is verboten. Last night I detangled my hair (which wasn't bad at all since I had combed through it one day last week) and washed it in three sections over the sink with CON red and had no problems at all. I DCed with AOGPB and combed that through with no problems either. I put in GDLI and some coconut oil, put it in a wet bun and was done. My hair is so happy and soft!
> 
> I think my routine will be to DC on Sunday night and cowash on Thursday morning (wetting my hair every 3 1/2 days-I like things to be even). I'm hoping to use shampoo once every two weeks.
> 
> I can't wait until all of my hair is natural (can I say that enough?). It is so much easier to comb through the new hair than the relaxed hair.
> 
> I think I like the AOGPB even better than the ORS Replenishing that I was in love with.
> 
> I'm thinking about a two year transition too. I'm pretty sure by December (my one year mark) I won't have enough hair. I really hope I don't have to go longer than two years though and I sure hope the rest of the time goes by as quickly as these first seven months.


 Dayjoy
Better than ORS Replenishing? Shutyomouth!  I have AO GPB and AO HSR on my to try list...but I havent gone to vitamin shoppe to get them bc Im pretty sure Id walk out of there with a bunch of oil, butters, supplements, lol.

Its funny you say that about sink washing, because I hate jumping in and out of the shower too and I just did a trial of at least rinsing my conditioner out in the sink with the spray attachment the past couple of washes. I did it in two halves and it also worked out just fine. I think the main thing is not to pile it on top of your head.


----------



## Lanea87

Dayjoy said:


> *One of the reasons I dread wash day is I don't want to hop in and out of the shower multiple times and I know that sink hair washing is verboten*.  Last night I detangled my hair (which wasn't bad at all since I had combed through it one day last week) and washed it in three sections over the sink with CON red and had no problems at all.  I DCed with AOGPB and combed that through with no problems either.  I put in GDLI and some coconut oil, put it in a wet bun and was done.  My hair is so happy and soft!
> 
> *I think my routine will be to DC on Sunday night and cowash on Thursday morning (wetting my hair every 3 1/2 days-I like things to be even).*  I'm hoping to use shampoo once every two weeks.
> 
> *I can't wait until all of my hair is natural *(can I say that enough?).  It is so much easier to comb through the new hair than the relaxed hair.
> 
> *I think I like the AOGPB even better than the ORS Replenishing that I was in love with.*
> 
> I'm thinking about a two year transition too.  I'm pretty sure by December (my one year mark) I won't have enough hair. * I really hope I don't have to go longer than two years though and I sure hope the rest of the time goes by as quickly as these first seven months*.



Dayjoy, I dont look at it as bad when you are washing in section with natural hair in the sink. I havent tried it yet but I didnt like the 2 shower thing either this pass Friday when I washed my hair. Im might try the sink and compare this upcoming Friday wash.

I feel you on that twice a week wet session. I need it....I am happy that I will be CW tomorrow. Cant wait to jump in the shower tomorrow 

I cant wait to be fully natural either. But mines will get easier considering that I am at NL instead of BSB. So basically right now I have 1:1 on my relaxed and natural hair on my head.

Whats the price on the AO? I been wanting to try it but I be hesitant.



daviine said:


> I wet DC. *Dry DC requires so much more product. * I tried it once or twice but it's so weird to shampoo afterwards. I feel like I'm washing everything away plus old habits die hard.* I forgot about the JBCO. I did it once at my temples and that was that.*



daviine
Yea it does but sometimes I wonder is my hair getting the full potenial of the DC on the wet hair. I use to dry DC and I loved it....

You better use that JBCO girl LOL. I use it on my whole hair line and tie it down. Give it a try... I do it 2x/wk on my wet sessions or sometimes daily if I dont have gel in my hair.


----------



## Dayjoy

Leslie_C said:


> JJamiah
> 
> Im obsessed with youtube tutorials! LOL. Post links! My braidouts always=fail for some reason. Bantu knots are hit or miss, but I can always make a curly updo or puff out of the texture. Twistouts are getting better. Ive been liking individual twists and I saw this tutorial last night Im gonna try next wash day...if it is a success it would be my go to style! You twist just past your natural hair, then perm rod or straw set the relaxed ends. Genius!  The natural hair woud be twisted and not get tangled/puff out and the relaxed hair would be in springy curls. Love it!
> 
> 
> Dayjoy
> Better than ORS Replenishing? Shutyomouth!  I have AO GPB and AO HSR on my to try list...but I havent gone to vitamin shoppe to get them bc Im pretty sure Id walk out of there with a bunch of oil, butters, supplements, lol.
> 
> Its funny you say that about sink washing, because I hate jumping in and out of the shower too and I just did a trial of at least rinsing my conditioner out in the sink with the spray attachment the past couple of washes. I did it in two halves and it also worked out just fine. I think the main thing is not to pile it on top of your head.


Leslie_C
I like the AOGPB better because it is thicker and seemed to give my fine hair more weight/substance than the ORS.  I hate the smell though.  I mean really dislike. ORS smells so good, is cheaper and easier to find, but i think it has been beat.

I was telling DH this morning (I'm sure he wasn't listening) that sink washing will be easier once I'm all natural.  I figure that relaxed hair flips, twists, and bends tangling itself all up.  Natural hair will move as a solid unit with my head.  When the head comes out of the sink, the cloud of hair will float right out too.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I'm so happy to see some of you haven't BC'd yet!
Been MIA for a few months, but I'm still in it to win it.

July 15th was my 38th month transitioning, and I think I'll cut the remaining ends @42 months. 
Just been wearing it curly - I may straighten and trim in the next week or so...

Well, KUTGW girls!


----------



## Leslie_C

sipp100 said:


> I'm so happy to see some of you haven't BC'd yet!
> Been MIA for a few months, but I'm still in it to win it.
> 
> July 15th was my 38th month transitioning, and I think I'll cut the remaining ends @42 months.
> Just been wearing it curly - I may straighten and trim in the next week or so...
> 
> Well, KUTGW girls!


 
@Sip100   *THUD* <---that is me falling to the floor.  38 months?????????? WOW! You are my shero!!!!  I cant wait to see how much hair you have when you chop!  Have you been documenting your journey anywhere?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Leslie_C

Lol! Thanks, girl

My profile albums are full of pics from the past two years.

Longest layer of natural hair will be grazing WL when I chop


----------



## ezina

sipp100 said:


> I'm so happy to see some of you haven't BC'd yet!
> Been MIA for a few months, but I'm still in it to win it.
> 
> July 15th was my 38th month transitioning, and I think I'll cut the remaining ends @42 months.
> Just been wearing it curly - I may straighten and trim in the next week or so...
> 
> Well, KUTGW girls!



You are officially my idol.


I am trying to go at least 36 months (I'm on month 14). Please post pictures when you're done! Also, how long was your hair after your last relaxer? Is the relaxed part still the same length as before you started transitioning or is most of it gone?


----------



## SqrpioQutie

daviine said:


> SqrpioQutie Do you only use the Oyin pomade when you do twists? I have the SugarBerry one but I don't twist my hair. I've been using it to smooth my daughter's flyaway hairs.



I use the pomade when i go ponytails and buns too.... i don't do twists too often so i was really experimenting, trying to find out what (other than gel) would keep my ends together since they're still super relaxed... lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

sipp100 said:


> I'm so happy to see some of you haven't BC'd yet!
> Been MIA for a few months, but I'm still in it to win it.
> 
> July 15th was my 38th month transitioning, and I think I'll cut the remaining ends @42 months.
> Just been wearing it curly - I may straighten and trim in the next week or so...
> 
> Well, KUTGW girls!



You are my hero! I am hoping to get to 36 months. I believe I will, though. I'm cutting ends as the transition goes along. So, I'm sure 10 more months will be okay for me.

42 months? Wow. Just wow. I love it.


----------



## JJamiah

See I am starting to want to have a significant date. I figure my Bday would be nice in 2014. Buttttt...........That would only make it 2.5 years, so I'd be off 6 months for the 3 year mark, but so be it  I'd rather do it for my bday  

Hey!!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Dayjoy, I dont look at it as bad when you are washing in section with natural hair in the sink. I havent tried it yet but I didnt like the 2 shower thing either this pass Friday when I washed my hair. Im might try the sink and compare this upcoming Friday wash.
> 
> I feel you on that twice a week wet session. I need it....I am happy that I will be CW tomorrow. Cant wait to jump in the shower tomorrow
> 
> I cant wait to be fully natural either. But mines will get easier considering that I am at NL instead of BSB. So basically right now I have 1:1 on my relaxed and natural hair on my head.
> 
> Whats the price on the AO? I been wanting to try it but I be hesitant.
> 
> 
> 
> daviine
> Yea it does but sometimes I wonder is my hair getting the full potenial of the DC on the wet hair. I use to dry DC and I loved it....
> 
> You better use that JBCO girl LOL. I use it on my whole hair line and tie it down. Give it a try... I do it 2x/wk on my wet sessions or sometimes daily if I dont have gel in my hair.


IIRC I bought the AO for around $11/8oz at my local health for store.  I bought it a few weeks ago so I don't remember because I bought some other stuff too that day.   I'm so glad I got around to using it.

You have me considering dry DCing.  I'm so old school, the concept seems weird to me.

I need to make use of my JBCO too.  Actually, I have SO MUCH STUFF I need to use so this twice weekly doing something to my hair should benefit me all the way around. :crossfingers:


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> See I am starting to want to have a significant date. I figure my Bday would be nice in 2014. Buttttt...........That would only make it 2.5 years, so I'd be off 6 months for the 3 year mark, but so be it  I'd rather do it for my bday
> 
> Hey!!!!


 JJamiah, My bday is my tentative BC day too! But Ill only be 15 months on my next birthday and if not the next year would be 27 months. It just depends on how much hair I have to work with, how my relaxed hair is hanging in there, how it looks a whole when styled, how sick I am of dealing with two textures, etc.

Just think about how symbolic it would be...your BIRTHday! Its like a rebirth of yourself! How appropriate!


----------



## Z-kitty

Leslie_C said:


> JJamiah, My bday is my tentative BC day too! But Ill only be 15 months on my next birthday and if not the next year would be 27 months. It just depends on how much hair I have to work with, how my relaxed hair is hanging in there, how it looks a whole when styled, how sick I am of dealing with two textures, etc.
> 
> Just think about how symbolic it would be...your BIRTHday! Its like a rebirth of yourself! How appropriate!



Significant dates got me thinking I may BC on 12/12/12 which will put me a week shy of 24 months.


----------



## Leslie_C

Z-kitty said:


> Significant dates got me thinking I may BC on 12/12/12 which will put me a week shy of 24 months.


 
Z-kitty  That is a good one!


----------



## Lanea87

Dayjoy said:


> IIRC I bought the AO for around *$11/8oz* at my local health for store.  I bought it a few weeks ago so I don't remember because I bought some other stuff too that day.   I'm so glad I got around to using it.
> 
> *You have me considering dry DCing.  I'm so old school, the concept seems weird to me.*
> 
> I need to make use of my JBCO too.  Actually, I have SO MUCH STUFF I need to use so this twice weekly doing something to my hair should benefit me all the way around. :crossfingers:



Dayjoy,
Thats not bad at all $11/8oz
I just remember seeing that the hair will be able to suck in more of the benefits if done on dry hair bc its not swollen by water from the wash. I only like doing it on clean hair though, or hair that I have only M&S, no gel or anything.

You better come over the the "Use Your Stash" if you aint already apart of it LOL. Im trying to use this stuff up too, but I like JBCO so that will be a staple for me. I wanna try the EVCO/JBCO one, but heck I can make that  myself LOL.


----------



## Lanea87

Just CW'ed too, full wet session is Friday. I love CW my hair feels good and that gives me a  chance to midweek detangle in the shower with all the conditioner, running water, and shower comb.


----------



## JJamiah

I wanted to break my braids down but I have so much to do this weekend. I am taking it down Sunday night or Monday Afternoon 

I can't wait!!!!!

I need to wash my Kay, I have been rocking her for a minute, HUH! Where is my wig wash bucket!


----------



## Leslie_C

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @Dayjoy,
> Thats not bad at all $11/8oz
> I just remember seeing that the hair will be able to suck in more of the benefits if done on dry hair bc its not swollen by water from the wash. I only like doing it on clean hair though, or hair that I have only M&S, no gel or anything.
> 
> You better come over the the "Use Your Stash" if you aint already apart of it LOL. Im trying to use this stuff up too, but I like JBCO so that will be a staple for me. I wanna try the EVCO/JBCO one, but heck I can make that myself LOL.


 
You can get AO GPB at vitamin shoppe for around 9 bucks I believe.


----------



## Lanea87

About to M&S the heck outta my hair and throw in some celies until Friday.....


----------



## Z-kitty

Dealing with breakage again and I cant determine the culprit.  I CW'd twice a week for two weeks and then the next week did a yogurt DC.  I was protein sensitive while relaxed so I usally only use light protein.   My 4b/a hair isnt mushy so I dont think its over moisturized.  How do I determine if I need more moisture considering I already do a overnight DC once a week?


----------



## Lanea87

^^^^Strand test?


----------



## Z-kitty

ZebraPrintLover said:


> ^^^^Strand test?



I did the strand test and my hair popped really loud and broke. No stretch at all.  I guess I'm going to do twice weekly DC's for a while to try and combat the breakage.  So much for good retention in my home stretch.


----------



## JJamiah

Okay so I am happy by the time I cut my hair I should be FULL BSL in 17 months :woohoo2: say what, Whew Hew :woohoo:  

I am happy about that. Now how long will it be curly--- Don't know! To my shoulders would be nice


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Okay so I am happy by the time I cut my hair I should be FULL BSL in 17 months :woohoo2: say what, Whew Hew :woohoo:
> 
> I am happy about that. Now how long will it be curly--- Don't know! To my shoulders would be nice



It feels good when you have a date to count down. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Z-kitty

JJamiah said:


> Okay so I am happy by the time I cut my hair I should be FULL BSL in 17 months :woohoo2: say what, Whew Hew :woohoo:
> 
> I am happy about that. Now how long will it be curly--- Don't know! To my shoulders would be nice


 
Im so jealous!! Im 19 months post and only have APL in the nape.  Its going to take me until Dec 2013 or longer to make BSL.  LUCKY YOU!!


----------



## MsDee14

8 months post!! yay


----------



## Britt

Have any of you long term transitioners experienced scab hair at all?


----------



## Lanea87

Z-kitty said:


> I did the strand test and my hair popped really loud and broke. No stretch at all.  I guess I'm going to do twice weekly DC's for a while to try and combat the breakage.  So much for good retention in my home stretch.



Z-kitty
Make sure they are strictly moisture 
We dont wanna have any problems. Im glad you recognized that something was going on with your hair.




Z-kitty said:


> Im so jealous!! Im 19 months post and only have APL in the nape.  Its going to take me until Dec 2013 or longer to make BSL.  LUCKY YOU!!



Heck I think APL is good growth for 19 months. Im jealous of you LOL


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am 19 months post and so far so good. I chopped off my relaxed ends a while ago. At night for the past two weeks I have been bagging my whole head. Taking it down in the morning and wearing my hair in a bun.. Very good results I am very happy that I transitioned back to natural. My hair is so full and thick and easy to manage I love it! Best decision for my hair and body ever! I think I will be APL by 12-31-12... Def. by 12-31-13 I will be full BSL and by 12-31-14 I will be full MBL final goal. After that I will just keep on growing...


----------



## daviine

I'm doing a curlformer set today.  I hope it turns out okay because it  took me well over an hour to put in 26 curlformers.  I'm a little  nervous though since everyone uses 40 or more.  But I'm hoping that that  explains why I had a hard time pulling some of them through.  Perhaps  my sections were too big.  I also sat under my soft bonnet dryer (too  lazy to pull out the hooded dryer).  I did this because it took so long I  needed to make sure that I got decent results and because I don't want  to sleep in them.  I only sat under the dryer for 30 minutes so I hope  that was long enough.  I'm getting sleepy.



MsDee14 said:


> 8 months post!! yay



Hey buddy!  Yay!!!!  



Brittster said:


> Have any of you long term transitioners experienced scab hair at all?



I've love to hear the answer to this because I have some hair that is so rough and unruly...I'm hoping it's scab hair!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Brittster said:


> Have any of you long term transitioners experienced scab hair at all?



I don't think so. I still read up on it to see what it actually is, though. If I had to bet, I'd say that I haven't.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> I'm doing a curlformer set today. I hope it turns out okay because it took me well over an hour to put in 26 curlformers. I'm a little nervous though since everyone uses 40 or more. But I'm hoping that that explains why I had a hard time pulling some of them through. Perhaps my sections were too big. I also sat under my soft bonnet dryer (too lazy to pull out the hooded dryer). I did this because it took so long I needed to make sure that I got decent results and because I don't want to sleep in them. I only sat under the dryer for 30 minutes so I hope that was long enough. I'm getting sleepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy! Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've love to hear the answer to this because I have some hair that is so rough and unruly...I'm hoping it's scab hair!


 
daviine, let us know how it turns out! You can pin curl them like slinkies and it ill get you at least 2 day hair 



Brittster said:


> Have any of you long term transitioners experienced scab hair at all?


 
Im fairly certain I have/had scab hair and I think with patience and consistently using the right conditioners and moisturizers it can become managable. For the past nearly 3 months since I decided to transition (I wa 3 months post when I decided not to relax anymore), I have struggled with dry, brittle, rough like a brillo pad/steel wool lol hair in the crown and in the back of my head on te left side. It is the same areas I always suffered breakage in the past. It seemed like nothing would moisturize/soften it for more than a few hours, but all of the sudden in the past couple of weeks it has become managable and soft. I always apply extra product to those areas as far as conditioners/leave ins/oils. It took some trial and error to find the right products that would work to make my hair soft and maybe it took a couple of months of TLC for my hair to get in better condition and start accepting and retaining moisture better.


----------



## daviine

If my husband or son are awake when my hair is done, I will get them to take some pics.  If they're sleeping when I take them out, I will try to take the pic out myself.  

I can't believe that I forgot to mention this.  Even though I was struggling to hook those curlformers and pull my hair through them, I did enjoy it a wee bit.  I have never dealt with my hair on a section by section basis, so it was exciting to see and handle my new growth.  I absolutely love my new growth when its wet and it was interesting to see all the different curl patterns I have going on.  I tried to take a picture but it didn't come out.  Next time, I will get someone else to do it for me.  

Now all I have to do is learn to love my dry new growth.  Actually, my hair has been more moisturized than when I first started transitioning but I still haven't reached the maximum level.  Perhaps, when I get to that level, I'll like my new growth better-- including the rough patches that sit dead in the front.


----------



## Lanea87

Prepping hair for wash day tomorrow.
Pre-poo with WGO/EVCO on the scalp/NG and heading to bed.


----------



## daviine

Now that I'm looking at the pictures, I can see that the sections are too big.  

I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair at this point, but I need to practice because I have two major events coming up and my braidouts are unpredictable lately.

On a slightly unrelated note, I just came across old progress pics from 2004-2007 and was mesmerized by my own hair.   I miss my hair!   Honestly, the main reason I ended up transitioning because I hated being a slave to the salon. But I won't relax it  even though I miss being in control and looking good (my hair anyways ).


----------



## shortt29

daviine said:
			
		

> Now that I'm looking at the pictures, I can see that the sections are too big.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair at this point, but I need to practice because I have two major events coming up and my braidouts are unpredictable lately.
> 
> On a slightly unrelated note, I just came across old progress pics from 2004-2007 and was mesmerized by my own hair.   I miss my hair!   Honestly, the main reason I ended up transitioning because I hated being a slave to the salon. But I won't relax it  even though I miss being in control and looking good (my hair anyways ).



Try separating the curls a bit. Good job for your first curl former set! My first set took well over an hour to install and did not look good at all


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> Now that I'm looking at the pictures, I can see that the sections are too big.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair at this point, but I need to practice because I have two major events coming up and my braidouts are unpredictable lately.
> 
> On a slightly unrelated note, I just came across old progress pics from 2004-2007 and was mesmerized by my own hair.  I miss my hair!  Honestly, the main reason I ended up transitioning because I hated being a slave to the salon. But I won't relax it  even though I miss being in control and looking good (my hair anyways ).


I totally understand..I was really on a roll in 07 and 08 when I was texlaxed and approaching BSL for the first time ever! If I didnt fall off with my regmen when I was pregnant and when my son was an infant Id probably be MBL by now  Oh well, different chapter and it will be better than ever when its natural  

I had a impulse last night and almost BC'd standing in front of the mirror LOL....I let my hair air dry out and it was a fro and I could distinctly see the difference well between the ends and the natural hair. The only thing that stopped me was I have to work this morning and I figured I wouldnt figure out what to do with it by then . I dont know what that was all about lol.erplexed
If I could get a decent looking twistout or wash and go with a headband Id rock it til it grew out more...but I know I wouldnt be happy by the time it shrunk...Im only about 6 months post with 3-4 inches lol. It atually look like 3 inches unstretched in some places so I guess is 4 inches it its straight mosly.

Im talking crap, I know good and well Im nowhere near ready lol.



shortt29 said:


> Try separating the curls a bit. Good job for your first curl former set! My first set took well over an hour to install and did not look good at all


 
 Ditto, all you need to do is carefully separate the curls into probably threes since they are big. Use oil soaked hands and do it carefuly by the bottom. Finger pick the roots only to fluff them to hide the parts and it will be fine. Worst case scenerio you can get a cute update on them, and nice stretched hair that will retain moisture for days! Dont panic, looks good so far, you just have to work with it.


----------



## Z-kitty

daviine said:


> Now that I'm looking at the pictures, I can see that the sections are too big.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair at this point, but I need to practice because I have two major events coming up and my braidouts are unpredictable lately.
> 
> On a slightly unrelated note, I just came across old progress pics from 2004-2007 and was mesmerized by my own hair.  I miss my hair!  Honestly, the main reason I ended up transitioning because I hated being a slave to the salon. But I won't relax it  even though I miss being in control and looking good (my hair anyways ).


 
They look great to me just seperate and fluff.  I did mine in extremely small section and it took me over two hours the first time around.  I only get good first day hair but the bomb twist outs for the rest of the week.  

I had to work in Florida this week and the humidity made me look like a chia pet. I owned my fuzz!!!


----------



## daviine

shortt29 said:


> Try separating the curls a bit. Good job for your first curl former set! My first set took well over an hour to install and did not look good at all



Thanks.  I don't really think they look good but I'm not sure what I'm looking for.  I used the long and wide, but I think the curls came out too tight, which you can't tell in the picture.  I'm going to try them once or twice more.  



Leslie_C said:


> I totally understand..I was really on a roll in 07 and 08 when I was texlaxed and approaching BSL for the first time ever! If I didnt fall off with my regmen when I was pregnant and when my son was an infant Id probably be MBL by now  Oh well, different chapter and it will be better than ever when its natural
> 
> I had a impulse last night and almost BC'd standing in front of the mirror LOL....I let my hair air dry out and it was a fro and I could distinctly see the difference well between the ends and the natural hair. The only thing that stopped me was I have to work this morning and I figured I wouldnt figure out what to do with it by then . I dont know what that was all about lol.erplexed
> If I could get a decent looking twistout or wash and go with a headband Id rock it til it grew out more...but I know I wouldnt be happy by the time it shrunk...Im only about 6 months post with 3-4 inches lol. It atually look like 3 inches unstretched in some places so I guess is 4 inches it its straight mosly.
> 
> Im talking crap, I know good and well Im nowhere near ready lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, all you need to do is carefully separate the curls into probably threes since they are big. Use oil soaked hands and do it carefuly by the bottom. Finger pick the roots only to fluff them to hide the parts and it will be fine. Worst case scenerio you can get a cute update on them, and nice stretched hair that will retain moisture for days! Don't panic, looks good so far, you just have to work with it.



My hair was BSL in 07 when I had my daughter.  I fell off too and got bored I guess or just overwhelmed by life.  I cut it but I don't remember when or why.  But like you said, it's a different chapter.  New journey.  New challenges.  New successes to be had.  

Confession:  I'm also on another forum for naturals but I post on this  one mainly because I know that if I decide to relax my hair, I'll still  have a home. 


I know what you mean about the sudden desire to BC--that's why I don't have scissors in my house yet.  Thank goodness logic kicked in.  If that doesn't work, go on YT of someone with a TWA or whatever your length is/  Watch them do their hair and decide if you're ready to commit yet at that length.  I'm pretty sure I need a ponytail.  (Now I remember why I cut my hair---so I couldn't put it in a ponytail--long story).  Shrinkage is crazy...  and I'm not ready to deal with that with the small amount of new growth I have.  

Thanks for the tip about oil on my hands when separating curls.  I have one curl that I apparently didn't do correctly because I have one spiral that suddenly leads to a few inches of straight hair.  Next time, I'll remember to look in the mirror to make sure that the rollers are installed properly.  

I was so tired by the time I took these out, I just threw a bonnet on it and went to bed.  I couldn't be bothered with pincurls or pineappling.


----------



## JJamiah

daviine said:


> Now that I'm looking at the pictures, I can see that the sections are too big.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair at this point, but I need to practice because I have two major events coming up and my braidouts are unpredictable lately.
> 
> On a slightly unrelated note, I just came across old progress pics from 2004-2007 and was mesmerized by my own hair.  I miss my hair!  Honestly, the main reason I ended up transitioning because I hated being a slave to the salon. But I won't relax it  even though I miss being in control and looking good (my hair anyways ).


 


shortt29 said:


> Try separating the curls a bit. Good job for your first curl former set! My first set took well over an hour to install and did not look good at all


 


Z-kitty said:


> They look great to me just seperate and fluff. I did mine in extremely small section and it took me over two hours the first time around. I only get good first day hair but the bomb twist outs for the rest of the week.
> 
> I had to work in Florida this week and the humidity made me look like a chia pet. I owned my fuzz!!!


 
I love curlformers my first set took an hour and a half but was the bomb.com and lasted a week. I used 46 rods, I have since bought more because I like mines very closely put. 

It looks good for your first set just seperate them. I don't comb my set down the first day, I wait a few days then break it apart spray with holding spray and wear it for the week


----------



## Lanea87

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Prepping hair for wash day tomorrow.
> Pre-poo with WGO/EVCO on the scalp/NG and heading to bed.



About to do that dry DC because I havent put any gel or anything on my hair. I will be leaving it on for a long time.



daviine said:


> Now that I'm looking at the pictures, I can see that the sections are too big.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair at this point, but I need to practice because I have two major events coming up and my braidouts are unpredictable lately.
> 
> On a slightly unrelated note, I just came across old progress pics from 2004-2007 and was mesmerized by my own hair.   I miss my hair!   Honestly, the main reason I ended up transitioning because I hated being a slave to the salon. But I won't relax it  even though I miss being in control and looking good (my hair anyways ).



daviine The sections are def too big. I think if you do smaller sections it will look better and fuller. I do think they look good for the 1st time though.
Did you use something to set it?
Each section was wet right? You might have to keep a spray bottle close by...


----------



## Lanea87

Pics of my 1st Curlformers set in 2008
....and the other pics are from 2009


----------



## Lanea87

More pics......
Pics shirt is at night when they were placed in.
Burnt Orange shirt is the nxt morning once removed....yea I sleep in them.
Blue shirt is a year later, using the same process.


----------



## Lanea87

Last pic LOL.....


----------



## JJamiah

ZebraPrintLover  nice I looked from the bottom up. I knew a curlformer set when I saw it


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover said:


> About to do that dry DC because I havent put any gel or anything on my hair. I will be leaving it on for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> @daviine The sections are def too big. I think if you do smaller sections it will look better and fuller. I do think they look good for the 1st time though.
> Did you use something to set it?
> Each section was wet right? You might have to keep a spray bottle close by...



ZebraPrintLover  They are definitely too big.  I took a pic from the top of my head and I couldn't bring myself to post it.  

I didn't use any setting product and I used serum and Oyin SugarBerry pomade.  I was trying to make sure that it was sealed so I wouldn't have to moisturize it again and mess up the curls.  I think I ended up weighing them down because they weren't as bouncy as I would have hoped.   Some parts of my hair are dryer than usual but that could be because of the heat.  Either way, I still have to try it again.  I already put my hair in a bun because I couldn't be bothered.  There's going to be a lot of trial and error anyway since I've not nailed a regimen down.   Without a regimen in place and knowing my hair, I don't have much of a reference point.  

 I did have a spray bottle.  I remember that from my rollersetting days.


----------



## curlcomplexity

....I big chopped 2 months ago, 05/17/2012 

I could have sworn I posted in here lol.  It was spur of the moment and I don't regret my decision to BC 4 months early (goal was 1 year post relaxer).  I was definitely in shock, but it's been a wonderful joruney thus far.  I'll make an official post very soon  just have to get my summer semester out of the way.


----------



## MsDee14

qtslim83 said:


> ....I big chopped 2 months ago, 05/17/2012
> 
> I could have sworn I posted in here lol.  It was spur of the moment and I don't regret my decision to BC 4 months early (goal was 1 year post relaxer).  I was definitely in shock, but it's been a wonderful joruney thus far.  I'll make an official post very soon  just have to get my summer semester out of the way.



qtslim83 congrats!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## curlcomplexity

MsDee14 said:


> @qtslim83 congrats!! Do you have any pics?


 

MsDee14 thank you 

I will have a few pics posted this weekend


----------



## Anonymous1

Ladies, I really need help with a good moisturizer and a good deep conditioner. I think I am 4a cottony. My hair stays dry dry. Kinky Kurly Knot Today does good but I think I need something else.


----------



## AJellyCake

ZebraPrintLover said:


> naturalnewb, I love the bolded on my moms natural hair. I would 2 strand twist it for her and use this on it. And it smells delish



ZebraPrintLover
Yay! That's good to hear. I haven't purchased it yet, but I probably will in the next few days.

Omg! I think I'm less than three weeks to chopping! I'm waiting for products to come, but I'm gonna try to have a KISS regimen. I'm going to try to do a Curly Girl reggie though (no cones), so I needed a Joico replacement.


----------



## The Princess

Still doing good. Today is wash day. Will be using my dominican Products. From prepoo to airdrying. 

I will be trying Salerm wheat germ conditioner. Read alot a good reviews on it. Will see. 

I notice my curls are looser in some area. Weird.


----------



## The Princess

Anonymous1 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I really need help with a good moisturizer and a good deep conditioner. I think I am 4a cottony. My hair stays dry dry. Kinky Kurly Knot Today does good but I think I need something else.



Don't know how far along you are in your journey. I been using Cantu Sheabutter and it works well for me. It's moisturizing for 2 days. Keracare natural texture leave in conditioner makes your hair moist, soft and easy to manage. Pricey though. I have both. However I reach for the Cantu more. 

 I also like Emergencia ( Dominican DC) combination of both moisture and protein, great product. Hair is very soft, easy to manage, overall good. Also ORS replenish Pack is great too, gives alot of slip. 

I'm 4b too


----------



## JJamiah

I can't wait to remove these braids  I just want to rub my scalp! After this week or next week, I am back up in braids 

I use the Dudley's PCA for moisture, and it works Very WELL 

I am actually going to use the Ojon for a pre poo so I can see if it helps with my braid sessions! Keep my scalp moist and my strands.


----------



## Sade18

Anonymous1 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I really need help with a good moisturizer and a good deep conditioner. I think I am 4a cottony. My hair stays dry dry. Kinky Kurly Knot Today does good but I think I need something else.



I use water as my primary moisturizer and I seal it in with my Shea Butter mix. Because it's so thick, it's able to penetrate through my new growth. I'm also 4a as well. My hair is silky in some places and fuzzy in others. The water and Shea butter works wonders!!!! I can part my hair easily. It's nice and smooth and highly moisturizer. I haven't had an issue yet!!!!


----------



## daviine

I was away from the board when this was posted but I thought I'd put this link here in case this can help someone.  I didn't get to try it exactly how she did it but I did get good results when I did the steps I could remember.  

Stella B.'s Mane Taming 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=386130


----------



## The Princess

At what month can you determine your curl pattern. I have 2-4 months of natural hair, in the crown its 4b/c. However in the front it doesn't curl or anything, its like a bushy cotton wave. Will it stay like that.


----------



## JJamiah

^^^ I am not sure of the answer. Just wanted to  this for you.


----------



## RemyRem

Hey Ladies!!
 I decided I want to transition for 2 years 
I'm like 2 months post relaxer. Right now I think i will mostly roller set and air dry my hair. Until I find something better to do.
Looking forward to receiving help and support from you all!


----------



## JJamiah

Hola RemyRem and


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

RemyRem

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

The Princess said:


> At what month can you determine your curl pattern. I have 2-4 months of natural hair, in the crown its 4b/c. However in the front it doesn't curl or anything, its like a bushy cotton wave. Will it stay like that.



It got easier after a year. I really knew more at 18 months, though. (Remember I'm referring to me. You may be earlier or later.)


----------



## JJamiah

I think I will do another full year of Wigging heavy and then at the end of next year I have to switch to my regular schedule so I can learn to style my hair more. Which is one of the things I want to do  

Mess with my hair a little more


----------



## daviine

The Princess said:
			
		

> At what month can you determine your curl pattern. I have 2-4 months of natural hair, in the crown its 4b/c. However in the front it doesn't curl or anything, its like a bushy cotton wave. Will it stay like that.


The Princess 
It is often said that you won't be able to tell until you have been natural for a few months. I don't know how true that is but I think the best way to find out would be to ask naturals if the curl pattern they had while they were transitioning turned out similar to the one they have. I think they would know whether or not you have to wait to see your curl pattern. 

I have some unmanageable hair in the front and I wish it weren't right smack dab in the front.


----------



## The Princess

daviine said:
			
		

> The Princess
> It is often said that you won't be able to tell until you have been natural for a few months. I don't know how true that is but I think the best way to find out would be to ask naturals if the curl pattern they had while they were transitioning turned out similar to the one they have. I think they would know whether or not you have to wait to see your curl pattern.
> 
> I have some unmanageable hair in the front and I wish it weren't right smack dab in the front.



Thanks. I hope it do something. Cause it's not a good look


----------



## The Princess

chrisanddonniesmommy said:
			
		

> It got easier after a year. I really knew more at 18 months, though. (Remember I'm referring to me. You may be earlier or later.)



Yeah, around that that it should be evident. Just have to ride it out.


----------



## Lanea87

In my wiggggggg!!!!!!


----------



## McBrides3

hey everybody i am new to the LHCF and I would really appreciate anybody help I can get to aid me in my healthy hair care journey. My hair is currently right above my shoulders. and i have always kept my hair short forever because my hair was always uneven and would never grow past that point. I have colored my hair 4 times in my life and have had 3 perms in my entire life. Im not sure what my hair is lacking but every time i do my hair strands are always coming out and by the end of the week my sink is full of hair. I just wanted to know what may I be able to do to help with my hair shedding. SOme things that ive consider is the garlic hot oil treatment, garlic pills, and the salerm protein line 

any suggestions ???
Thank you

also to mention: I do not want to get another relaxer. Its just not something I like. I have transitioned without the big chop before but it wasnt a smooth transition. my hair is soft so i am scared to transition doing braids in fear that it will take my hair out, and weaves to me are hard to deal with and costly. does anybody have any suggestions on how to do a smooth transition from relaxed to natural


----------



## Rae81

My hair hates protein. So how do I give my hair some protein. Also my hair does not like the expensive stuff she is just fine with the cheap stuff

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## daviine

Rae81 said:
			
		

> My hair hates protein. So how do I give my hair some protein. Also my hair does not like the expensive stuff she is just fine with the cheap stuff
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


Rae81

There are several types of protein. Is it possible that your hair only hates specific types of protein? What protein treatments have you tried? Can you look back at the ingredients list of the treatments you've tried and look for common denominators? Also, do you use a moisturizing conditioner after your protein treatment? Also, you could opt to do your protein treatments as a dry DC before you wash. Maybe that could help as well. 

What symptoms are you seeing that let you know that you need protein? What symptoms do  you see that let you know that your hair doesn't like protein? 

Hopefully your responses will help us help you and help you make some discoveries about your hair that you might not have made yet.


----------



## daviine

McBrides3 said:


> hey everybody i am new to the LHCF and I would really appreciate anybody help I can get to aid me in my healthy hair care journey. My hair is currently right above my shoulders. and i have always kept my hair short forever because my hair was always uneven and would never grow past that point. I have colored my hair 4 times in my life and have had 3 perms in my entire life. Im not sure what my hair is lacking but every time i do my hair strands are always coming out and by the end of the week my sink is full of hair. I just wanted to know what may I be able to do to help with my hair shedding. SOme things that ive consider is the garlic hot oil treatment, garlic pills, and the salerm protein line
> 
> any suggestions ???
> Thank you
> 
> also to mention: I do not want to get another relaxer. Its just not something I like. I have transitioned without the big chop before but it wasnt a smooth transition. my hair is soft so i am scared to transition doing braids in fear that it will take my hair out, and weaves to me are hard to deal with and costly. does anybody have any suggestions on how to do a smooth transition from relaxed to natural



Welcome @McBrides3

Can you please share your regimen with us?  That would help us help you more.

ETA:  I'm adding some threads that may help your transition smoother than the last one.  I used the search engine and looked for "long term stretchers".  You should also look for threads using the keywords "transitioning" or "transitioners".  HTH.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396048&highlight=long+term+stretchers

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=356989&highlight=long+term+stretchers

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118195&highlight=long+term+stretchers

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402638&highlight=long+term+stretchers

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=555377&highlight=long+term+stretchers






Happy hair growing!


----------



## McBrides3

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## McBrides3

This is my current regiment 
Co-wash: VO5 Conditioner-2x a week(On a daily basis)

Once a week: (alternating weekly)
As my Protein Treatment:
Salerm Protein Shampoo 
Protein Balsam Conditioner 
WHEAT GERM CONDITIONING TREAMTENT
Salerm 21 B5 Silk Protein LEAVE-IN Conditioner


Once a week: (alternating weekly)
For my Moisture Treatment:
Prepoo: Aceite Bomba Oil
Moisture Shampoo: Silicon Mix Shampoo
Conditioner: Crece Pelo Rinse Conditione
Moisture Treatment: Silicon Mix Conditioner
Leave in: Lacio Lacio Leave-In Conditioner

Hot Oil Treatment: 
Alter Ego Impact Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment

I will M&S with: Hair Butter & Coconut Oil
I will use Wild Hair Growth Oil & Moisture: For Hair Growth and Daily Conditioning
My Vitamin: Hairfinity


----------



## Lanea87

McBrides3

How do you wear your hair on a daily basis?

I  didnt understand the cowashing part of your reggie do you CW 2x a week or daily? Are you saying that you use V05 each time you CW 2x/wk?


----------



## Lanea87

So I made a wig Saturday night and I also cornrolled all my hair into 6 braids cause it was 3am and I was sleepy.

When wash day come around Friday I will rebraid my hair after but smaller and try to leave them in longer. We will see how that goes.


----------



## McBrides3

ZebraPrintLover said:


> McBrides3
> 
> How do you wear your hair on a daily basis?
> 
> I  didnt understand the cowashing part of your reggie do you CW 2x a week or daily? Are you saying that you use V05 each time you CW 2x/wk?



I wear my hear in buns on a daily basis. I moisture and seal every night. I am currently looking for a new moisturizer the one I have now is to heavy on my hair. I was using the cantu shea butter and it was okay. But I am looking for something better. Then I started using unrefined shea butter and even a little was too much all it did was sit on my hair. But I meant I co wash 2xs a week. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey McBrides3 ...How long has it been since you have had a relaxer?  Have you tried doing a stretch test on wet hair?  On a wet strand of shed hair, pull it and if it stretches and breaks like it is weak, it needs protein. If it just snaps without stretching much, it needs moisture.  If it stretches a little and breaks but not easily then your balance is correct.

Under your moisture and seal list, you have hair butter and coconut oil and also wild growth oil for moisture. Those all sound like sealants you shoud be using on top of a leave in or water based moisturizer or even just on top of slightly dampened with a light mist of distilled water. Also are you working in at least 4 sections when you M&S? I find my hair gets moisturized so much better when I work in sections.

Have you tried Shea Moisture Products?  Their Curl Enhancing Smoothie and Curl and Style Milk make very good moisturizers. I had a hard time finding moistuizers that work for me too. My hair didnt care for the Cantu and shea butter is pretty good if used on damp hair. I used it to two strand twist and my hair was moist for days on end.

Is there a chance you might have buildup and need to clarify and start with a clean slate?  Another thought is 3 times a week between cowashing and washing may be too much manipulation. I love frequent washing when my hair is all the same texture (for example when I was texlaxed)...but I try to limit it to twice a week now...one cowash, one wash. Id like to make it once a week, but my scalp isnt having it lol. I envy those who can make it two entire weeks.

Thats all Ive got lol


----------



## shortt29

I did a CW tonight and rinsed with black tea and AVJ...I think I found a balance to get me through this long term transition! My hair loved the tea rinse and AVJ rinse...hardly any hair in my hands


----------



## McBrides3

Leslie_C said:


> Hey McBrides3 ...How long has it been since you have had a relaxer?  Have you tried doing a stretch test on wet hair?  On a wet strand of shed hair, pull it and if it stretches and breaks like it is weak, it needs protein. If it just snaps without stretching much, it needs moisture.  If it stretches a little and breaks but not easily then your balance is correct.
> 
> Under your moisture and seal list, you have hair butter and coconut oil and also wild growth oil for moisture. Those all sound like sealants you shoud be using on top of a leave in or water based moisturizer or even just on top of slightly dampened with a light mist of distilled water. Also are you working in at least 4 sections when you M&S? I find my hair gets moisturized so much better when I work in sections.
> 
> Have you tried Shea Moisture Products?  Their Curl Enhancing Smoothie and Curl
> and Style Milk make very good moisturizers. I had a hard time finding moistuizers that work for me too. My hair didnt care for the Cantu and shea
> butter is pretty good if used on damp hair. I used it to two strand twist and my
> hair was moist for days on end.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a chance you might have buildup and need to clarify and start with a clean slate?  Another thought is 3 times a week between cowashing and washing may be too much manipulation. I love frequent washing when my hair is all the same texture (for example when I was texlaxed)...but I try to limit it to twice a week now...one cowash, one wash. Id like to make it once a week, but my scalp isnt having it lol. I envy those who can make it two entire weeks.
> 
> Thats all Ive got lol



I am very thankful for the advice you have given. I think that I thought I was putting a lot of moisture in my hair when I wasn't. I think what my regimen is missing is a good moisture spray leave in and a intense moisture treatment. I didn't think I need an intense protein treatment. I think I will add my moisturizing products in my regimen and try the Shea Moisture products you suggested. I do clarify with Pantene when I feel it's needed I don't do it on a specific week because sometimes my hair just needs a co wash or a moisturing shampoo. Haveyou tried the mizzani intense moisture treatment?

Oh and yes I just did it and my hair did not break. But it did spring back some. I did pull on it quite hard lol. And my last relaxer was in mid April so I am going on a 3 month stretch and I haven't felt the need to relax my hair which is good.


----------



## MarieB

Leslie_C


 OMG...that was me around the same time...I air dried just to see where my new growth was, then had to put the pimp-hand on my scissor-happy self.

 Reminded myself that I was on a specific journey for a reason, then walked away. I completely understand the inclination to get to cuttin', though! I am determined to at least try to make it through the holidays before I cut again. Stay strong, ladies!


----------



## Caramelangel247

I might be wrong but if you pull the hair and it flexes or springs back the elasticity means you have enough moisture. If it is gummy and too soft and stretchy then you need protein. 

If you are relaxed then you need some protein in your regimine because the relaxer breaks down the natural keratin in order to straighten. If you have light protein in your products you might be fine. But if not you should consider getting one. I do a protein treatment every week or two since I moisturize and seal daily. Most people do it once a month and rarely if natural. But since my ends have been over processed I think ors is the only thing keeping my fragile ends strong. But now I know better than I did 8months ago.


----------



## Meemee6223

Has anyone here used Carols daughter transitioning kit? Did it work well for you?


----------



## Meemee6223

MarieB said:
			
		

> Leslie_C
> 
> OMG...that was me around the same time...I air dried just to see where my new growth was, then had to put the pimp-hand on my scissor-happy self.
> 
> Reminded myself that I was on a specific journey for a reason, then walked away. I completely understand the inclination to get to cuttin', though! I am determined to at least try to make it through the holidays before I cut again. Stay strong, ladies!



I have been transitioning with kinky twists. I recently took them down and before I could stop myself I had grabbed the scissors and chopped the entire front and top sections of my relaxed ends! So imagine, long shoulder/arm pit length sides and back, then 3 to 4 inches on the top and front. It's sad, really... So I immediately got the braids reinstalled.


----------



## Z-kitty

I just finished retwisting my hair for tonight and got a little scissor happy on my thin relaxed end.  I trimmed a good inch in the back but none in the front where my natural is still shorter than expected.  I'll likely only have a BT in December as opposed to a BC.


----------



## daviine

Random thoughts---that belong here because this is my home, lol. 

I think I'm giving up on looking for a moisturizer.  I'm just going to use diluted conditioner or diluted Giovanni Direct to moisturize my hair.  

Is anyone else using the LOC method?  So many damn steps and produsts.  I just want a simple regimen.  

Keracare Hydrating Detangling  Shampoo and Humecto don't seem to work anymore.  I'd be willing to give the set to my sister but I JUST paid $22.99 for the 16 ounce bottle of Humecto  earlier this month.  Too soon to forget about the investment.  

I think I'm going to use the Humecto either before or after a cowash. It's not really detangling my hair anymore but I could use whatever deep conditioning properties it does have.  

I usually use the Keracare shampoo right after my Head and Shoulders shampoo but now I'm thinking, why even bother with shampooing twice? I've been doing this for years but the Keracare doesn't seem to be hydrating or detangling my hair ,especially after the Head & Shoulders.  I think I should just go straight from Head and Shoulders to a conditioner that I can rely on to soften my hair and then deep condition.  

I'm going to be on unpaid leave soon so I feel pressured to find my staple products.   I can't afford to be a PJ much longer.


----------



## daviine

McBrides3 said:


> This is my current regiment
> Co-wash: VO5 Conditioner-2x a week(On a daily basis)
> 
> Once a week: (alternating weekly)
> As my Protein Treatment:
> Salerm Protein Shampoo
> Protein Balsam Conditioner
> WHEAT GERM CONDITIONING TREAMTENT
> Salerm 21 B5 Silk Protein LEAVE-IN Conditioner
> 
> 
> Once a week: (alternating weekly)
> For my Moisture Treatment:
> Prepoo: Aceite Bomba Oil
> Moisture Shampoo: Silicon Mix Shampoo
> Conditioner: Crece Pelo Rinse Conditione
> Moisture Treatment: Silicon Mix Conditioner
> Leave in: Lacio Lacio Leave-In Conditioner
> 
> Hot Oil Treatment:
> Alter Ego Impact Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment
> 
> I will M&S with: Hair Butter & Coconut Oil
> I will use Wild Hair Growth Oil & Moisture: For Hair Growth and Daily Conditioning
> My Vitamin: Hairfinity



McBrides3

I think Leslie_C made good points about moisturizing and sealing.  The only other thing I see is that when you use your protein, there seems to be a lot of it.  I am not familiar with those products so they may all have gentle proteins for all I know. However, you have a protein shampoo, protein conditioner, and a protein leave-in conditioner.  It could totally be fine since they are all from the same line and you only do this every other week.  But given that you are using three protein products, I wonder if the Wheatgerm Conditioning Treatment is moisturizing enough ?  Of course, only you would know the answer to this but that's just what I see from reading the regimen.  


Just out of curiosity, why do you use this particular line anyway?  Do you like how it makes your hair feel?  

In any case, you (and I) have to learn to listen to our hair.


----------



## McBrides3

daviine said:


> McBrides3
> 
> I think Leslie_C made good points about moisturizing and sealing.  The only other thing I see is that when you use your protein, there seems to be a lot of it.  I am not familiar with those products so they may all have gentle proteins for all I know. However, you have a protein shampoo, protein conditioner, and a protein leave-in conditioner.  It could totally be fine since they are all from the same line and you only do this every other week.  But given that you are using three protein products, I wonder if the Wheatgerm Conditioning Treatment is moisturizing enough ?  Of course, only you would know the answer to this but that's just what I see from reading the regimen.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do you use this particular line anyway?  Do you like how it makes your hair feel?
> 
> In any case, you (and I) have to learn to listen to our hair.



Well I was thinking about taking the protein shampoo and conditioner out my hair. I'm just not sure what shampoo and conditioner to use with my leave in and wheat germ conditioner. I think I may try to use a pre poo and then a moisturizing conditioner. And then follow up with my deep conditioner. 
I have been trying to use Dominican hair product because I use to go to them all te time and I know that these products work for a fact. 
I am looking for a moisturizer that is light enough for me to use in my hair out night and doesnt weigh it down in the day. I need something use with coconut oil. If you have any suggestions I will love to know what you use. 
As well on new growth. I am going on a 4 month stretch and I am really starting to see the new growth


----------



## ready2gro

I'm almost 7 months post relaxer and i traded my braids for a sew in about a week ago. I'm NOT in love with it. It's a full sew in with a closure. This is my first full sew in and it's going to take some time for me to embrace this  I will probably keep this for another 2 weeks (maybe) then look for some good wigs. Anyone with any suggestions on wigs please @me! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87

Meemee6223 said:


> I have been transitioning with kinky twists. I recently took them down and before I could stop myself I had grabbed the scissors and chopped the entire front and top sections of my relaxed ends! *So imagine, long shoulder/arm pit length sides and back, then 3 to 4 inches on the top and front. It's sad, really... So I immediately got the braids reinstalled.*



Meemee6223
 I am not about to play with you going crazy with them scissors. I wanna go back into braids but my edges are too fragile for them and they start twisting and pulling. I was getting my edges done every 4-5wks to prevent the twisting, but that wasnt much help. But I wasnt going to the Africans and they are a lil rough on your head, but the braids are soooooo cute 
---------------------------------------------------

I am still M&S these raggedy braids (cornrolls) every other day, cant wait to redo them this weekend.


----------



## Meemee6223

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Meemee6223
> I am not about to play with you going crazy with them scissors. I wanna go back into braids but my edges are too fragile for them and they start twisting and pulling. I was getting my edges done every 4-5wks to prevent the twisting, but that wasnt much help. But I wasnt going to the Africans and they are a lil rough on your head, but the braids are soooooo cute
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> I am still M&S these raggedy braids (cornrolls) every other day, cant wait to redo them this weekend.



ZebraPrintLover 
My edges were starting to get a little thin but I took the braids out in the areas that were thinning. I'd rather have a few braids missing in the front than have no edges at all... As much as I'd love to keep getting braids I don't want to sacrifice my edges to keep them. At the same time, what am I supposed to do with my hair? The front of my hair begs to reach my ponytail in the back.  WTH was I thinking? When I take these braids out I'll have to get pretty creative.


----------



## Leslie_C

Meemee6223 said:


> @ZebraPrintLover
> My edges were starting to get a little thin but I took the braids out in the areas that were thinning. I'd rather have a few braids missing in the front than have no edges at all... As much as I'd love to keep getting braids I don't want to sacrifice my edges to keep them. At the same time, what am I supposed to do with my hair? The front of my hair begs to reach my ponytail in the back.  WTH was I thinking? When I take these braids out I'll have to get pretty creative.


 
Meemee6223
OMG what you did sounds like something I would do, except if I did half my head Id just go ahead and cut the rest too lol. Are you still able to style it like that? My hair is shorter in the front/top than the sides/back but I can slick it down to get it into a puff, bun, etc. If you cant do any styles in its current state Id just BC and braid/wig/weave until you are comfortable enough with the length to wear it out. A positive spin on it could be that you can practice your styling on the all natural hair and by the time you wear it out you will have it down to a science and it will look really good. How many months post are you?  Nevermind my suggestion if you can still work with it and do a few styles.


----------



## Lanea87

Meemee6223 said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> My edges were starting to get a little thin but I took the braids out in the areas that were thinning. I'd rather have a few braids missing in the front than have no edges at all... As much as I'd love to keep getting braids I don't want to sacrifice my edges to keep them.* At the same time, what am I supposed to do with my hair? *The front of my hair begs to reach my ponytail in the back.  WTH was I thinking? When I take these braids out I'll have to get pretty creative.



Wigs?? 
Quickweaves??
U-Parts????

Do you like any of them?


----------



## MsDee14

Does anyone have random sections of fully natural hair? 

I have about 3 and I honestly don't think it's from breakage since they are fully natural. Not a straight hair in sight. I'm wondering they are new hairs growing. 

I can't stop playing with them!


----------



## RemyRem

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## Rae81

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have random sections of fully natural hair?
> 
> I have about 3 and I honestly don't think it's from breakage since they are fully natural. Not a straight hair in sight. I'm wondering they are new hairs growing.
> 
> I can't stop playing with them!



Yes the back of my hair all the way at the bottom is fully natural and a section that I cut in the front on the side

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## TokyoReina

If I don't get a weave soon, I'm going to give in an BC. I'm a year post, and while I love that I've finally got enough natural hair to see... it's a mess to deal with. And has been for the entire year. I can't wait to put it away and give myself a break. A chance to think about something other than hair.


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:


> Does anyone have random sections of fully natural hair?
> 
> I have about 3 and I honestly don't think it's from breakage since they  are fully natural. Not a straight hair in sight. I'm wondering they are  new hairs growing.
> 
> I can't stop playing with them!



MsDee14 
I have two sections from breakage. They are the unruly edges I'm always  talking about. Thing 1 and Thing 2. I think a section in the back, also  from breakage but not too sure.  



TokyoReina said:


> If I don't get a weave soon, I'm going to give in an BC.  I'm a year post, and while I love that I've finally got enough natural  hair to see... it's a mess to deal with. And has been for the entire  year. I can't wait to put it away and give myself a break. A chance to  think about something other than hair.



TokyoReina
I know how you feel even though I'm not a year post.  I'd like to try  wigs but my husband has very strong feelings against wigs, weaves, and  braids.  He thinks I should BC but I don't know.  I'd like to think  about something else than hair but sometimes its a nice distraction.  

Oh my goodness...I meant to post this earlier and forgot.  I went out  today and forgot my headband.  I looked like a derelict with Thing 1 and  Thing 2 fuzzing and acting out.  If anyone was thinking about going  natural, I'm sure my hair discouraged them.    I am so not "that girl".


----------



## Shelew

Meemee6223 said:
			
		

> Has anyone here used Carols daughter transitioning kit? Did it work well for you?



Yes I bought it. Nothing to write home about. The second step where you have to "part hair" and put some scalp treatment was a no go for my 4a hair. I can not be doing all that manipulation while hair is wet. I had hairs everywhere. The conditioner was just ok. I will not be purchasing again.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

MsDee14 said:


> Does anyone have random sections of fully natural hair?
> 
> I have about 3 and I honestly don't think it's from breakage since they are fully natural. Not a straight hair in sight. I'm wondering they are new hairs growing.
> 
> I can't stop playing with them!



Yes but it was due to breakage(which was my fault) I trimmed it so it can grow healthy again. And I have purposefully cut off some relaxed ends just so I can play the the NG I keep my hair in buns so it's easy to hide lol.


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> MsDee14
> I have two sections from breakage. They are the unruly edges I'm always  talking about. Thing 1 and Thing 2. I think a section in the back, also  from breakage but not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel even though I'm not a year post.  I'd like to try  wigs but my husband has very strong feelings against wigs, weaves, and  braids.  He thinks I should BC but I don't know.  I'd like to think  about something else than hair but sometimes its a nice distraction.
> 
> Oh my goodness...I meant to post this earlier and forgot.  I went out  today and forgot my headband.  I looked like a derelict with Thing 1 and  Thing 2 fuzzing and acting out.  If anyone was thinking about going  natural, I'm sure my hair discouraged them.    I am so not "that girl".




Hey girl!

LOL @ thing 1 and thing 2. I'm sure once you get more growth they won't even bother you anymore. 

Have you tried twist with your own hair, clipped up? That's what's holding me down during this transition.


----------



## Meemee6223

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Wigs??
> Quickweaves??
> U-Parts????
> 
> Do you like any of them?



I've never worn wigs or quick weaves... What's a "u part"? I've been curious about half wigs for a while. I may look into that. Depending on how my edges look after I take these braids out I may try to get one more install. That would get me through 6 months (with the previous, current and the next instalment). ZebraPrintLover


----------



## Meemee6223

Shelew said:
			
		

> Yes I bought it. Nothing to write home about. The second step where you have to "part hair" and put some scalp treatment was a no go for my 4a hair. I can not be doing all that manipulation while hair is wet. I had hairs everywhere. The conditioner was just ok. I will not be purchasing again.



Well, I guess I should've asked BEFORE I purchased it.   I thought the spray would be good for my scalp since I'm in braids. I need something for my scalp because it itches with the braids. I have to wash at least once a week. I recently read that listerine would help with the scalp issue. I'm surprised to say it helped my scalp but I'm afraid it will dry out my hair.
My hair appears to be 4a in the back, 4b on the sides and 4c on the top and front. erplexed I have no idea what kinds of products to use.


----------



## MVPMOM

Hello everyone! I am coming out of "lurk" mode to post....  I am hoping to do a long term transition.  I am about 9 weeks post and am about bra strap length. I really want to not cut any hair until I can pull my natural hair into at least a puff or maybe longer. This is going to be a BIG challenge for me, as I have very little patience for tangles.  I have been natural several times before, but I am hoping to stay with it this time.  

Thanks everyone for all of the wonderful tips so far!


----------



## toyas08

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Leslie_C, see I have a tiny ponytail when its on top of my head and thats where I wear my buns . Plus you can rocks the scraves, see my head shape must be too slick or something cause they just slide on back....right off my head
> 
> I seen this YT video of a wigged up bun, I will either make one or buy one and rock that for like a month or so off and on.
> 
> 
> I know thats what I was looking at *How many months post are you* toyas08?


 
I'm super late replying... I'm 13 months post relaxer today. I'm pretty sure I'll be BCing sooner than 18 months post.

Im so mad my twist outs and braid outs look a hot mess. I can't wait to cut all the relax ends off.


----------



## toyas08

Sade18 said:


> @toyas08 Look at those pretty curls!!!


  Thank you


----------



## Meemee6223

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Meemee6223
> OMG what you did sounds like something I would do, except if I did half my head Id just go ahead and cut the rest too lol. Are you still able to style it like that? My hair is shorter in the front/top than the sides/back but I can slick it down to get it into a puff, bun, etc. If you cant do any styles in its current state Id just BC and braid/wig/weave until you are comfortable enough with the length to wear it out. A positive spin on it could be that you can practice your styling on the all natural hair and by the time you wear it out you will have it down to a science and it will look really good. How many months post are you?  Nevermind my suggestion if you can still work with it and do a few styles.



I am 11 months post. The front of my hair grows much slower than the rest and is very coarse. I think working out and drinking green smoothies made it grow faster in the beginning of my transition.

There is no way I can style it the way it is. I just ordered some hair skin and nails vitamins in hopes that it will grow just a tad faster. I'll definitely need to get reacquainted with more weave styles when I take these braids out. I've also been thinking about a sew in. can u wash your hair when you have a sew in?


----------



## Leslie_C

MsDee14 said:


> Does anyone have random sections of fully natural hair?
> 
> I have about 3 and I honestly don't think it's from breakage since they are fully natural. Not a straight hair in sight. I'm wondering they are new hairs growing.
> 
> I can't stop playing with them!


MsDee14
I cut my hair at the nape to be all natural bc it had some breakage anyway...I love to play with it lol. I can still gel it up and make it lay down when I wear my hair up. I have an area on my left side in the middle that I need to just chop bc it feels rough and has breakage and just random thin ends and the natural part has SSKs in it (I think thats why it feels rough when I feel it. But I havent bc I need those ends so when I do my two strand twists on my own hair that were inspired by none other than YOU!   Speaking of which, can you give me some tips on maintaining them? I just put a set in today and they took forever..I would like to at least make them last a week or more this time.



daviine said:


> @MsDee14
> I have two sections from breakage. They are the unruly edges I'm always talking about. Thing 1 and Thing 2. I think a section in the back, also from breakage but not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> @TokyoReina
> I know how you feel even though I'm not a year post. *I'd like to try wigs but my husband has very strong feelings against wigs, weaves, and braids. He thinks I should BC but I don't know. I'd like to think about something else than hair but sometimes its a nice distraction. *
> 
> *Oh my goodness...I meant to post this earlier and forgot. I went out today and forgot my headband. I looked like a derelict with Thing 1 and Thing 2 fuzzing and acting out. If anyone was thinking about going natural, I'm sure my hair discouraged them.  I am so not "that girl*".


daviine You are cracking me up! I think you are too hard on yourself, Im sure it isnt as bad as you think and like someone else said, when you get more length thing 1 and 2 will be easier to tame.

My hubby doesnt like weaves/wigs,etc either. Then again, neither do I but those u part wigs look very tempting! You could sew them around the perimeter of your braids/twists for security with just a few pieces of thread and take it down every week in like 5 minutes and get to your own hair to give it some TLC. It would be a nice break! But I know what you mean about hair being a good distractions sometimes too...its kind of my hobby now, but Im sure that will get old as time passes lol.




Meemee6223 said:


> I am 11 months post. The front of my hair grows much slower than the rest and is very coarse. I think working out and drinking green smoothies made it grow faster in the beginning of my transition.
> 
> There is no way I can style it the way it is. I just ordered some hair skin and nails vitamins in hopes that it will grow just a tad faster. I'll definitely need to get reacquainted with more weave styles when I take these braids out. I've also been thinking about a sew in. can u wash your hair when you have a sew in?


Meemee6223
I just started taking a hair skin and nails vitamin too. My front grows slower as well. I have only had a sew in once several years ago, but yep Im pretty sure you can still wash you hair, you just have to be sure it gets dry bc the hair on top blocks it fom getting much air. 

Can you get your hair into a high puff and slick the top down? Or wear headbands/scarves in the front with the back out?


----------



## Meemee6223

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> I just started taking a hair skin and nails vitamin too. My front grows slower as well. I have only had a sew in once several years ago, but yep Im pretty sure you can still wash you hair, you just have to be sure it gets dry bc the hair on top blocks it fom getting much air.
> 
> Can you get your hair into a high puff and slick the top down? Or wear headbands/scarves in the front with the back out?



Yes, I can definitely get it into a high bun and headbands with the back out would work too. Thanks! I really don't want to wear wigs and I've always had a sensitive scalp so I need access to it.


----------



## daviine

TokyoReina  I was just reading your post that you wrote when you were "too through with transitioning."  At least that's what I think the title of  thread was.   I was like "Yes! That's how I I feel!"  Then I was trying to figure out what you ended up doing.  I come back to this thread and find you here posting and that I've already started talking to you and agreeing with you.  



MsDee14 said:


> Hey girl!
> 
> LOL @ thing 1 and thing 2. I'm sure once you get more growth they won't even bother you anymore.
> 
> Have you tried twist with your own hair, clipped up? That's what's holding me down during this transition.



I haven't tried twisting because I really don;t know how.  I also don;t think it will look good on me until I'm all natural because my hair is anorexic looking because I have more relaxed hair than new growth still.  

I'm going to try to take a picture of Thing 1 and Thing 2 one day.  I hope I'm not cursing myself by calling them "Thing 1 and Thing 2...



Meemee6223 said:


> Well, I guess I should've asked BEFORE I purchased it.   I thought the spray would be good for my scalp since I'm in braids. I need something for my scalp because it itches with the braids. I have to wash at least once a week. I recently read that listerine would help with the scalp issue. I'm surprised to say it helped my scalp but I'm afraid it will dry out my hair.
> *My hair appears to be 4a in the back, 4b on the sides and 4c on the top and front. erplexed I have no idea what kinds of products to use*.



That sounds like my hair.  I mean from what I understand about hair typing, anyway.  There are definitely some different textures going on.  And some sections seem more defined than others.



MVPMOM said:


> Hello everyone! I am coming out of "lurk" mode to post....  I am hoping to do a long term transition.  I am about 9 weeks post and am about bra strap length. I really want to not cut any hair until I can pull my natural hair into at least a puff or maybe longer. This is going to be a BIG challenge for me, as I have very little patience for tangles.  I have been natural several times before, but I am hoping to stay with it this time.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all of the wonderful tips so far!



Hi MVPMOM!!!!! Welcome!  



Leslie_C said:


> @MsDee14
> 
> 
> @daviine You are cracking me up! I think you are too hard on yourself, Im sure it isnt as bad as you think and like someone else said, when you get more length thing 1 and 2 will be easier to tame.
> 
> My hubby doesnt like weaves/wigs,etc either. Then again, neither do I but those u part wigs look very tempting! You could sew them around the perimeter of your braids/twists for security with just a few pieces of thread and take it down every week in like 5 minutes and get to your own hair to give it some TLC. It would be a nice break! But I know what you mean about hair being a good distractions sometimes too...its kind of my hobby now, but Im sure that will get old as time passes lol.
> 
> 
> 
> @Meemee6223
> I just started taking a hair skin and nails vitamin too. My front grows slower as well. I have only had a sew in once several years ago, but yep Im pretty sure you can still wash you hair, you just have to be sure it gets dry bc the hair on top blocks it fom getting much air.
> 
> Can you get your hair into a high puff and slick the top down? Or wear headbands/scarves in the front with the back out?




I've never actually worn a wig or a weave.  I can;t commit to a weave.  But I was willing to try a wig but DH threatened to embarrass me in public.  One day I said I was going out to look for wigs and he started telling the kids to call me horsehair.  So, I don't know that wigs are for me but they seem like an option.  I really just want it to throw over braided hair or for bad hair days. Is that realistic?  But I feel like a need to take a course on wigs.  I need a local wig buddy to shop with me. 

The derm told me I need to take biotin to address my thinning crown but I've been nervous because I already deal with facial hair.  I'm going to try to get some today and just monitor my face like crazy.  

Oh and headbands?  That's all I can do (I haven't mastered bunning) ...but I need to go fabric shopping so my MIL can make me some satin ones.  Otherwise I'm just going to start wearing those cotton yoga wraps and put a lot of oil or something on my hair.  I can't go out looking crazy anymore.  I mean I know I will but I'd like to minimize that.  And I'm not really happy with the "styles" I've been coming up with so I gotta work on that.


----------



## Z-kitty

I am so over this hair of mine and this transition.  I spend more time on my hair than I think you should.  My twist outs are never consistent and I cant style my hair for nothing..... DH asks why I spend so much time on my hair to put it in a bun and my excuse is that i'm always experimenting.  UGHHH


----------



## SunnyDelight

17 months and counting.  Bunning now but can't wait till the weather is cooler so I can go back to wigs.  I will probably do a trim this weekend.


----------



## MVPMOM

Thank-you for the welcome!


----------



## daviine

Z-kitty said:


> I am so over this hair of mine and this transition.  I spend more time on my hair than I think you should.  My twist outs are never consistent and I cant style my hair for nothing..... DH asks why I spend so much time on my hair to put it in a bun and my excuse is that i'm always experimenting.  UGHHH



Z-kitty
I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I spend a crazy amount of time on my hair and end up just throwing a headband on and pinning the back.


----------



## Meemee6223

daviine said:
			
		

> I've never actually worn a wig or a weave.  I can;t commit to a weave.  But I was willing to try a wig but DH threatened to embarrass me in public.  One day I said I was going out to look for wigs and he started telling the kids to call me horsehair.  So, I don't know that wigs are for me but they seem like an option.  I really just want it to throw over braided hair or for bad hair days. Is that realistic?  But I feel like a need to take a course on wigs.  I need a local wig buddy to shop with me.
> 
> The derm told me I need to take biotin to address my thinning crown but I've been nervous because I already deal with facial hair.  I'm going to try to get some today and just monitor my face like crazy.
> 
> Oh and headbands?  That's all I can do (I haven't mastered bunning) ...but I need to go fabric shopping so my MIL can make me some satin ones.  Otherwise I'm just going to start wearing those cotton yoga wraps and put a lot of oil or something on my hair.  I can't go out looking crazy anymore.  I mean I know I will but I'd like to minimize that.  And I'm not really happy with the "styles" I've been coming up with so I gotta work on that.



My hair is thin in the crown area too. As far back as I can remember it's always been short there. I thought about taking biotin but I read that it can cause major breakouts so I opted for skin, hair and nails vitamins which has a little bit of everything in it. I'll let u know if that helps me. I need to see a derm about my scalp. I think I may just be one of those people with an oily scalp which needs to be washed more often.


----------



## Meemee6223

Z-kitty said:
			
		

> I am so over this hair of mine and this transition.  I spend more time on my hair than I think you should.  My twist outs are never consistent and I cant style my hair for nothing..... DH asks why I spend so much time on my hair to put it in a bun and my excuse is that i'm always experimenting.  UGHHH



Dh says I'm "obsessed" with my hair. He had bsl hair and didn't spend nearly as much time on his hair. But what he fails to realize is that 1) his hair was like 3c/4a whereas mine is 4abcxyz 2) I'm transitioning 3)i don't wear cornrows everyday. We are not comparable! And I'm NOT obsessed!!! Well, maybe a little... And he gets mad because I only wear my hair in a bun. I truly don't know what else to do with it.


----------



## RemyRem

Had a wash session yesterday and tried a couple new things. First time pre-pooing and using a sulfate-free poo. It was great! But I did two strand twists on my hair, rolled them, and let it air dry and took it down this morning. Pics Below!


----------



## Leslie_C

RemyRem said:


> Had a wash session yesterday and tried a couple new things. First time pre-pooing and using a sulfate-free poo. It was great! But I did two strand twists on my hair, rolled them, and let it air dry and took it down this morning. Pics Below!


 
RemyRem, very cute  And cute headbead   Im a headband/scarf/hair accessory junkie!  What products did you use to set your twists with?


----------



## MsDee14

Leslie_C Thanks for the response. 
As for maintaining the twists; if I plan to wear them down, I cross wrap the twists or band them in about 4 ponytails(to stretch them) then wrap my hair with a satin scarf. 
Try not to apply to much water based products to them or they will frizz. 
Umm..I don't do much to maintain them since once they start to get messy..I throw on a hair scarf or head band to hide the frizz in the front. I sometimes re-do the twists on the perimeter though.


----------



## Shelew

Z-kitty said:
			
		

> I am so over this hair of mine and this transition.  I spend more time on my hair than I think you should.  My twist outs are never consistent and I cant style my hair for nothing..... DH asks why I spend so much time on my hair to put it in a bun and my excuse is that i'm always experimenting.  UGHHH



Yeah me too! I went to salon today to get a press and I was like in heaven just to have someone else doing it and being finished with hair in an hour not all day! I have to rethink and try to guide these hairstylist instead of giving up on them


----------



## Lanea87

Meemee6223 said:


> I've never worn wigs or quick weaves... *What's a "u part"?* I've been curious about half wigs for a while. I may look into that. Depending on how my edges look after I take these braids out I may try to get one more install. That would get me through 6 months (with the previous, current and the next instalment). ZebraPrintLover



Meemee6223, like a removeable sew in. But one that you made for yourself. I will post a pic of mines. I hope you can see it well. I leave my own hair out in the front. I am about to buy a closure and re do mines. Once I do that I will repost pics.

Whenever I wear it I take the wig off every night and roll it up as you see in the pic and I take my braids down weekly to wash. That just my reggie for when I rock mines.



toyas08 said:


> I'm super late replying... I'm 13 months post relaxer today. I'm pretty sure I'll be BCing sooner than 18 months post.
> 
> Im so mad my twist outs and braid outs look a hot mess. I can't wait to cut all the relax ends off.



toyas08  Thanks for responding. Where you been lady LOL?



Meemee6223 said:


> *I am 11 months post.* The front of my hair grows much slower than the rest and is very coarse. I think working out and drinking green smoothies made it grow faster in the beginning of my transition.
> 
> There is no way I can style it the way it is. I just ordered some hair skin and nails vitamins in hopes that it will grow just a tad faster. I'll definitely need to get reacquainted with more weave styles when I take these braids out. I've also been thinking about a sew in. *can u wash your hair when you have a sew in?*



You deep in the game girl.
Yea you can but that can be a mess and I wont advice it if you never done it before.


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing. I love the pic of the with the Caruso roller!


----------



## RemyRem

Leslie_C said:


> RemyRem, very cute  And cute headbead   Im a headband/scarf/hair accessory junkie!  What products did you use to set your twists with?



Leslie_C thanks! I used Shea Moisture Moisture Retention as a leave in, used Mizani Coconut Souffle on the hair, sprayed a mixture of water and Raw Shea butter Oil on the NG and sealed with Raw Shea Butter Oil on the ends.
 I love hair accessories too, I had a bunch but I keep misplacing them so now I have to buy more lol


----------



## Z-kitty

I was up early this morning washing out my overnight DC and then finger detangled. I must have blacked out after that because the next thing I know i'm in the mirror cutting off the rest of my relaxed ends. Just waiting on my sister to come later and finish me up since I got happy and cant trust myself.

BTW: I still ended up with a significant date because my B-DAY is today!!


----------



## daviine

Z-kitty said:
			
		

> I was up early this morning washing out my overnight DC and then finger detangled. I must have blacked out after that because the next thing I know i'm in the mirror cutting off the rest of my relaxed ends. Just waiting on my sister to come later and finish me up since I got happy and cant trust myself.
> 
> BTW: I still ended up with a significant date because my B-DAY is today!!



Wait... What!? So that's it--- you're fully natural now? 

That is exactly why I'm scared to buy scissors. 

I can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Leslie_C

Z-kitty said:


> I was up early this morning washing out my overnight DC and then finger detangled. I must have blacked out after that because the next thing I know i'm in the mirror cutting off the rest of my relaxed ends. Just waiting on my sister to come later and finish me up since I got happy and cant trust myself.
> 
> BTW: I still ended up with a significant date because my B-DAY is today!!


 
Z-kitty wooohooo! Cant wait to see pics! Congrats! Id have no issue what-so-ever chopping at the point you are at...Im sure you have PLENTY of hair to work with since you are nearly 18 months post! Yea! Please dont leave us in this thread and come back to share tips and tricks as a new natural to show us the ropes for when we "cross over" LOL.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> @Z-kitty wooohooo! Cant wait to see pics! Congrats! Id have no issue what-so-ever chopping at the point you are at...Im sure you have PLENTY of hair to work with since you are nearly 18 months post! Yea! Please dont leave us in this thread and come back to share tips and tricks as a new natural to show us the ropes for when we "cross over" LOL.



Yes....please don't leave us.  I guess you weren't kidding when you said you were so over your hair.


----------



## Leslie_C

RemyRem said:


> @Leslie_C thanks! I used Shea Moisture Moisture Retention as a leave in, used Mizani Coconut Souffle on the hair, sprayed a mixture of water and Raw Shea butter Oil on the NG and sealed with Raw Shea Butter Oil on the ends.
> I love hair accessories too, I had a bunch but I keep misplacing them so now I have to buy more lol



RemyRem....did you use the SM Smoothie? Isnt the moisture retention a shampoo? Also what is the coconut souffle? Sounds yummy...is it a moisturizer or a styling product.  LOL @ misplacing accessories...I do the same thing with mine as well as my jewelry. I have a big basket in my bathroom with them in there, but you will also find them in my car and in my nightstand...and the kitchen counter...and the couch cushions at times LOL.
Have you tried mizoutlet? Im about to order some stuff from there, its so cheap!   Im looking for a place online to find those beanie hats cheap. I cant wear them to work bc Im a nurse but Ill be rocking them on my days off for sure!



daviine said:


> Wait... What!? So that's it--- you're fully natural now?
> 
> That is exactly why I'm scared to buy scissors.
> 
> I can't wait for pics!!!


 
daviine I totally get that!  One thing that helps me is I look on youtube at people who chopped at 6 and 9 months and see how short their hair was and know Id be unhappy so that keeps me under control. I have a big head and long face and I just dont think I wear super short hair well.
Seems like about 15 months is going to be my minimum transition and 18 months to 2 years max.

PS I saw a thread called something like "I cant go out without my headband" yesterday and I chuckled bc I thought it might have been your post lol. I almost tagged you in the thread lol.  Speaking of headbands, mizoutlet.com has some cute ones and they are only a dollar!


----------



## daviine

Happy birthday Z-kitty


----------



## MsDee14

Z-kitty Congrats and Happy Birthday!

Patiently waiting for pics!


----------



## daviine

Yes--I'm posting AGAIN.  Because I'm avoiding housework.  



RemyRem said:


> @Leslie_C thanks! I used Shea Moisture Moisture Retention as a leave in, used Mizani Coconut Souffle on the hair, sprayed a mixture of water and Raw Shea butter Oil on the NG and sealed with Raw Shea Butter Oil on the ends.
> *I love hair accessories too, I had a bunch but I keep misplacing them so now I have to buy more lo*l



Me too and I'm always misplacing them.  I really need to try to do better.  



Leslie_C said:


> @RemyRem....did you use the SM Smoothie? Isnt the moisture retention a shampoo? Also what is the coconut souffle? Sounds yummy...is it a moisturizer or a styling product.*  LOL @ misplacing accessories...I do the same thing with mine as well as my jewelry. I have a big basket in my bathroom with them in there, but you will also find them in my car and in my nightstand...and the kitchen counter...and the couch cushions at times LOL.
> Have you tried mizoutlet? Im about to order some stuff from there, its so cheap!   Im looking for a place online to find those beanie hats cheap. I cant wear them to work bc Im a nurse but Ill be rocking them on my days off for sure!
> *
> 
> 
> @daviine I totally get that! * One thing that helps me is I look on youtube at people who chopped at 6 and 9 months and see how short their hair was and know Id be unhappy so that keeps me under control.* I have a big head and long face and I just dont think I wear super short hair well.
> Seems like about 15 months is going to be my minimum transition and 18 months to 2 years max.
> 
> PS I saw a thread called something like "I cant go out without my headband" yesterday and I chuckled bc I thought it might have been your post lol. I almost tagged you in the thread lol.  Speaking of headbands, mizoutlet.com has some cute ones and they are only a dollar!



@Leslie_C  I don't misplace jewelry because I don't vary that much but the accessories are in my car, under the couch, and everywhere else but they're supposed to be in this butter cookie tin (you know the one) or in my drawer but they don't always make it there.  I can never find the one I'm looking for when I need it.  I'm going to have to watch to see where I tend to drop them so I can just put a basket or something there.  I saw something online where someone organized their hair accessories with shower curtain rings and hangers but I'm not disciplined enough for that. I love the idea...but I know who I am.  

I do the same thing with the Youtube videos.  It always make me feel so much better to see how similar we are sometimes.  I'm going to look for the thread, lol.  I don't see all the threads because I usually pst from my phone unless the battery dies or I need to see siggies or I need to multiquote.   (ETA:  Or when I need to put some smilies in my post and I don't know the codes).

I'm going to go to mizoutlet but I'm nervous because I'm not much of a shopper unless it's online shopping.  I love packages!  And I love ordering from my laptop.  I gt the "we need to control our spending" talk this morning.  Oh well....


----------



## Rae81

I'm getting a lil sad cuz my curls are so tight in my crown and the front I'm gonna be transitioning for ever .

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## daviine

Rae81 said:


> I'm getting a lil sad cuz my curls are so tight in my crown and the front I'm gonna be transitioning for ever .
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Awwww....hugs.  I know how you feel.  I just wanna be done with it already.  

What's your goal?


----------



## MsDee14

Leslie_C Thanks for introducing me to Mizoutlet.  Just spent a half hour browsing through there.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> Yes--I'm posting AGAIN. Because I'm avoiding housework.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I'm always misplacing them. I really need to try to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> @Leslie_C I don't misplace jewelry because I don't vary that much but the accessories are in my car, under the couch, and everywhere else but they're supposed to be in this butter cookie tin (you know the one) or in my drawer but they don't always make it there. I can never find the one I'm looking for when I need it. I'm going to have to watch to see where I tend to drop them so I can just put a basket or something there. I saw something online where someone organized their hair accessories with shower curtain rings and hangers but I'm not disciplined enough for that. I love the idea...but I know who I am.
> 
> I do the same thing with the Youtube videos. It always make me feel so much better to see how similar we are sometimes. I'm going to look for the thread, lol. I don't see all the threads because I usually pst from my phone unless the battery dies or I need to see siggies or I need to multiquote. (ETA: Or when I need to put some smilies in my post and I don't know the codes).
> 
> I'm going to go to mizoutlet but I'm nervous because I'm not much of a shopper unless it's online shopping. I love packages! And I love ordering from my laptop. I gt the "we need to control our spending" talk this morning. Oh well....


 
daviine...  @ the cookie tin....Im cracking up because I have a christmas cookie tin on the back of on the back of the toilet with accessories in it lol.

Im so all over the place...I want to be organized when I grow up! I wanted to try the shower curtain rings thing to oranize my scarves bc they are all over the house too and in the fall I hope to wear them around my neck sometimes or tied to a purse and not just as headbands like I do now. I also want to get one of those things with a bunch of clear pockets that hangs in the closet for jewelry. I never used to have much and would lose what I did have, but Ive started to collect bold jewely bc I just feel like it is necessary to jazz up my sometimes homely looking transitioning hair lol. Big earrings and/or colorful scarves really pull it together or at least in my mind they do lol.  Im pretty slob like by nature, but Im getting better little by little. Its keeping it up that is hard...I have a big walk in closet but it still looks like a tornado hit it. Drives my hubby nuts bc he is a neat freak by nature. We had to meet in the middle lol.

My husband is the worst with frivolous spending so he cant say anything to me lol. I still sneak stuff in sometimes though since he thinks Im obsessed with hair products and cant see how I can possibly need anything esle since its falling out of the cabinets lol.


----------



## Leslie_C

MsDee14 said:


> @Leslie_C Thanks for introducing me to Mizoutlet. Just spent a half hour browsing through there.


 
MsDee14 youre welcome! Payback for introducing me to two strand twisting transitioning hair! I think I found the key to them not looking crazy and fuzzy/messy so quickly.  Last time I was moisturizing and sealing by spritzing with water and sealing. I read its best to avoid water and water based products...so I probably need to try something oil based like a shea butter whip. They still look brand new today and last time by day two many had unraveled and they already looked old and fuzzy. And they still feel moisturized without spritzing.


----------



## MsDee14

Leslie_C said:


> MsDee14 youre welcome! Payback for introducing me to two strand twisting transitioning hair! I think I found the key to them not looking crazy and fuzzy/messy so quickly.  Last time I was moisturizing and sealing by spritzing with water and sealing. I read its best to avoid water and water based products...so I probably need to try something oil based like a shea butter whip. They still look brand new today and last time by day two many had unraveled and they already looked old and fuzzy. And they still feel moisturized without spritzing.



That's great that you found a way that works best for you. Yes, water based products can introduce frizz quickly, especially when you have a lot of natural hair. 
Let me know how it works for you!


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> @daviine...  @ the cookie tin....Im cracking up because I have a christmas cookie tin on the back of on the back of the toilet with accessories in it lol.
> 
> Im so all over the place...I want to be organized when I grow up! I wanted to try the shower curtain rings thing to oranize my scarves bc they are all over the house too and in the fall I hope to wear them around my neck sometimes or tied to a purse and not just as headbands like I do now. I also want to get one of those things with a bunch of clear pockets that hangs in the closet for jewelry. I never used to have much and would lose what I did have, but Ive started to collect bold jewely bc I just feel like it is necessary to jazz up my sometimes homely looking transitioning hair lol. Big earrings and/or colorful scarves really pull it together or at least in my mind they do lol.  Im pretty slob like by nature, but Im getting better little by little. Its keeping it up that is hard...I have a big walk in closet but it still looks like a tornado hit it. Drives my hubby nuts bc he is a neat freak by nature. We had to meet in the middle lol.
> 
> My husband is the worst with frivolous spending so he cant say anything to me lol. I still sneak stuff in sometimes though since he thinks Im obsessed with hair products and cant see how I can possibly need anything esle since its falling out of the cabinets lol.



Leslie_C I have one of those clear pocket thingies which is why I don't lose my jewelry (that I never wear lol).  Maybe I need something similar for hair accessories.  I don't know.  There's something fun abotu tossing headbands into a big container but not so fun when looking for it.  But, I love the idea of just pulling out the jewelry organizer and being able to see exactly what you have....hmmm (inset smiley here that scratches his chin).  

Since my husband is about to be the only one working, I see his concern...but I'm trying to get everything I need because I don;t want to have to ask him to buy me hair products.  

I, too, want to be organized when I grow up....I wonder when that will be.  

I know what you mean about jazzing up your look while transitioning.  In fact, yesterday I went to Sephora and explained to the girls there (one was black) that I'm transitioning, I don;t wear make up but I want to do the no-makeup look.  I left with a $48 tube of what is a BB cream or tinted moisturizer.  I'm not even sure what it is.    And that's what prompted the money talk this morning.  

Anyway, the black girl, told me she transitioned in 2005/2006 and that those were the hardest years.  She realized though that it is important to go to the salon every 2-3 weeks in order to transition successfully.  She then told me that her stylist had to train her natural hair to grow.  Somn like that.  Definitely not Niko's cousin.  (After she gave me her advice, she passed me off to the lady who sold me the $48 tube).  But that's another story.  

Later I'll come back and tell you a not-so-interesting story about a comment my cousin made to me yesterday.


----------



## Z-kitty

Thanks for the B-Day Wishes nothing like getting older to force you to put things in perspective. I really dont know what go into me but oh well its almost done now. I may just tell my sister not to cut the last half inch so I can still hang out in this thread gilt free. 

I'll be back with some cell phone pics shortly.  About to strech with some culformers then do a twistout for the night out with friends.

@daviine - I didnt have cutting shears until a two months ago and look what happened. Let those things stay in the store if you know whats good for you!!


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> I have one of those clear pocket thingies which is why I don't lose my jewelry (that I never wear lol).  Maybe I need something similar for hair accessories.  I don't know.  There's something fun abotu tossing headbands into a big container but not so fun when looking for it.  But, I love the idea of just pulling out the jewelry organizer and being able to see exactly what you have....hmmm (inset smiley here that scratches his chin).
> 
> Since my husband is about to be the only one working, I see his concern...but I'm trying to get everything I need because I don;t want to have to ask him to buy me hair products.
> 
> I, too, want to be organized when I grow up....I wonder when that will be.
> 
> I know what you mean about jazzing up your look while transitioning.  In fact, yesterday I went to Sephora and explained to the girls there (one was black) that I'm transitioning, I don;t wear make up but I want to do the no-makeup look.  I left with a $48 tube of what is a BB cream or tinted moisturizer.  I'm not even sure what it is.    And that's what prompted the money talk this morning.
> 
> Anyway, the black girl, told me she transitioned in 2005/2006 and that those were the hardest years.  She realized though that it is important to go to the salon every 2-3 weeks in order to transition successfully.  *She then told me that her stylist had to train her natural hair to grow.*  Somn like that.  Definitely not Niko's cousin.  (After she gave me her advice, she passed me off to the lady who sold me the $48 tube).  But that's another story.
> 
> Later I'll come back and tell you a not-so-interesting story about a comment my cousin made to me yesterday.



I'm sorry, but whatt??? 

I just toss my scarves and headbands into a huge container. I need a better way to organize them as well. 
I'm watching youtube videos now to find some ideas and saw the hanger and shower hook idea. I'm going to the dollar store after work to pick some hooks up and doing that tonight.


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but whatt???
> 
> I just toss my scarves and headbands into a huge container. I need a better way to organize them as well.
> I'm watching youtube videos now to find some ideas and saw the hanger and shower hook idea. I'm going to the dollar store after work to pick some hooks up and doing that tonight.



Yes. I definitely stopped listening around that point. I know my face usually mirrors my feelings so I'm wondering if that's why she passed me off... Lol. 

I was in the mood to buy organizational things today... Hmmm...


----------



## toyas08

I dont know what's going on but I had the urge to cut the thin ends on my ponytail. I was in the shower cowashing and I felt the bulk of my hair and then those nasty ends so I cut about an inch off.  I'm pretty sure that I'll be fully natural by October.


----------



## Meemee6223

ZebraPrintLover

Wow, beautiful pics! I could probably work with that! Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> ZebraPrintLover beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing. I love the pic of the with the Caruso roller!



daviine
They are regular hard Annie rollers in the front (just for the bang area) and flexi rods in the back.


----------



## Lynn84

I want to BC so bad but I'm kinda scared to . I'm only a few months post but its starting to drive me nuts already . I did a ACV rinse after I washed today and my hair felt sooooo much better.


----------



## RemyRem

Leslie_C said:


> RemyRem....did you use the SM Smoothie? Isnt the moisture retention a shampoo? Also what is the coconut souffle? Sounds yummy...is it a moisturizer or a styling product.  LOL @ misplacing accessories...I do the same thing with mine as well as my jewelry. I have a big basket in my bathroom with them in there, but you will also find them in my car and in my nightstand...and the kitchen counter...and the couch cushions at times LOL.
> Have you tried mizoutlet? Im about to order some stuff from there, its so cheap!   Im looking for a place online to find those beanie hats cheap. I cant wear them to work bc Im a nurse but Ill be rocking them on my days off for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> daviine I totally get that!  One thing that helps me is I look on youtube at people who chopped at 6 and 9 months and see how short their hair was and know Id be unhappy so that keeps me under control. I have a big head and long face and I just dont think I wear super short hair well.
> Seems like about 15 months is going to be my minimum transition and 18 months to 2 years max.
> 
> PS I saw a thread called something like "I cant go out without my headband" yesterday and I chuckled bc I thought it might have been your post lol. I almost tagged you in the thread lol.  Speaking of headbands, mizoutlet.com has some cute ones and they are only a dollar!




Leslie_C yeah I definitely meant Restorative Conditioner smh..I messed up lol I poo'd with Moisture Retention though lol Coconut Souffle supposed to be a light moisturizing hairdress, I just got it like 2 weeks ago and still seeing how it works on my hair b/c i was in need of a moisturizer and I wanted to see if it worked. Looked at MizOutlet omg everything is so cheap and cute too!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Joining!  24 weeks post and will be transitioning until my natural hair is at least SL. Not sure exactly how many inches that is but I know I'm going to rid the relaxed ends when I'm ready but it's definitely inevitable because I'm done relaxing.


----------



## Lanea87

Finished my wash day process, it was cool. I am in 2 pigtails until tomorrow when I braid it back up for the week. Or maybe I will go to a week permanent bun....who knows. I will let yall know once I know LOL


----------



## Leslie_C

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> Joining!  24 weeks post and will be transitioning until my natural hair is at least SL. Not sure exactly how many inches that is but I know I'm going to rid the relaxed ends when I'm ready but it's definitely inevitable because I'm done relaxing.



PinkSunshine77 welcome! My last relaxer was the first week of february...sounds like we are at the same point in our transition.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I'm still transitioning too. My last texlax was August 22, 2008. I don't trim my ends but I do an S+D every now and then. I believe in 'lead hairs' where your other strands will to try to grow and catchup to your leade hairs (which explains V shapes that even out into U shapes, etc.) so I don't do regular trims. 

Yes, I'm a slow grower - I am only now grazing APL and have learned that my hair loves moisture and to be left alone. All of that manipulation I was doing when I first decided to transition really stunted my growth! I will cut my hair when I get to my goal length of mid-back. Transitoning w/o BCing IS possible!


----------



## daviine

I'm so discouraged with this hair and this journey. I guess it's a good thing I don't know how to relax my own hair or have scissors here.


----------



## RemyRem

daviine said:


> Yes--I'm posting AGAIN.  Because I'm avoiding housework.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and I'm always misplacing them.  I really need to try to do better.



daviine I thought I was the only one. Good to know I'm not lol


----------



## The Princess

I washed my hair twice this week. I notice it looks better. It makes since, due to all the conditioner and styling gel I use daily. Washing once a week, incuding co washing wasn't helping.


----------



## Lanea87

IDK what im finna do to this head of mines.


----------



## Anonymous1

I have been really over the transitioning thing this week and almost relaxed. I snapped out of it and just got my hair straightened today. Tomorrow I will be 13 months posts. I really need to learn how to style my hair. I have a few relaxed ends left. The shrinkage is crazy.


----------



## daviine

I just bought a wig.  Don't know if I have the nerve to wear it. I told my husband it was for emergencies--- like to the supermarket and bad hair days.


----------



## Meemee6223

I am 1 month shy of 1 full year of transitioning. I am in kinky twists right now but was curious to know how much my hair has grown. Sooo I plucked out some hairs from different areas of my head and am pleased with the growth. I have about 5in in the back and sides but only like 3 inches in the front. On my crown I have a patch that has only grown about 2 inches and one very small area that is either breaking or not growing at all. It's like 1 inch, at best, there. Overall, I'm happy with my progress so far. :yup: I can't believe I've made it this far!


----------



## Meemee6223

daviine said:
			
		

> I just bought a wig.  Don't know if I have the nerve to wear it. I told my husband it was for emergencies--- like to the supermarket and bad hair days.



I understand how u feel! Some women make wigs look natural and so pretty but I just don't know if I have the nerve. I told my husband that I saw a woman wearing a very pretty, natural looking wig. He was giving me the side eye and said "you're not planning on getting a wig are u?" Ummm, I guess not... *Sigh*


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Sigh! I have sooooo much to catch up on ladies! I'm trying to get the hang of motherhood, but it's exhausting. I can't wait until DS sleeps through the night.

Anywho,  I'm suffering from quite a bit of breakage and I think it's because I went a little over 2 weeks without detangling my hair. I've just been so tired and so busy! I washed last week and lost a lot of hair. It was matting at the demarcation line. I'm not really all that disappointed at the thinning though. Those relaxed ends will have to go some time. I'm going to dampen my hair with water, oil, and shea butter tonight and plait it for a braidout tomorrow. I'm going to my little cousin's 8th birthday party.


----------



## daviine

The only wigs I've ever worn were for Halloween. So I'm def not comfortable but DH already took the wig, wore it, made fun of it, and so I'm not sure if I'm ever going to wear it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Leslie_C  Yay a Transitioning buddy already. That's great, so far so good. I've become the Queen of the twist out in my mind. I've finally perfected it.


----------



## JJamiah

Slept last night doing an ojon treatment. I need a good pampering today to get my spirits back to itself. Mean while, I hope I love Ojon. It smells really good and made my hair so soft!


----------



## Meemee6223

Has anyone found a good deep conditioner that makes your hair feel really soft, or conditioner with slip that helps you comb through the two textures?


----------



## shortt29

Meemee6223 said:
			
		

> Has anyone found a good deep conditioner that makes your hair feel really soft, or conditioner with slip that helps you comb through the two textures?



I have been using Redken All Soft...I use it as a DC and it makes my hair so soft


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Meemee6223 said:


> Has anyone found a good deep conditioner that makes your hair feel really soft, or conditioner with slip that helps you comb through the two textures?



Anything that has dimethicone high in the ingredient list usually works for me. When I need to glide through my hair I use herbal essences ltr or hello hydration.


----------



## Sade18

Meemee6223 said:
			
		

> Has anyone found a good deep conditioner that makes your hair feel really soft, or conditioner with slip that helps you comb through the two textures?



I use Aussie Moist. It works really really well


----------



## MissMusic

Meemee6223 said:


> Has anyone found a good deep conditioner that makes your hair feel really soft, or conditioner with slip that helps you comb through the two textures?



Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (mixed with a little oil)
Aubrey Organics White Camellia
Jane Carter Replenishing Conditioner


----------



## Leslie_C

PinkSunshine77 said:


> @Leslie_C Yay a Transitioning buddy already. That's great, so far so good. I've become the Queen of the twist out in my mind. I've finally perfected it.


 
Share your secret tot he perfect twistout! Ive abandoned it for now bc mine never came out good enough to wear down lol. Id have to put it in a puff or pinup. 



Meemee6223 said:


> Has anyone found a good deep conditioner that makes your hair feel really soft, or conditioner with slip that helps you comb through the two textures?


 
Silk Elements Mixed Silk has a lot of slip and does a good job. My old faithful ORS Replenishing conditioner does a good job at slip and softness too.


----------



## JJamiah

Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner is ama-zing; Ojon is great for detangling too, I had very little shedding or breakage  I like this!


----------



## Rae81

The deeper I get into my transition the worst my braidouts look

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## MsDee14

Rae81 said:


> The deeper I get into my transition the worst my braidouts look
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Try rolling the braids to the scalp and doing braid-n-curls instead. Or check out sylver2's braid-out vid when she's 10 or 11
months post. That might help.


----------



## Meemee6223

Thanks ladies! I'll start at the top until I find one that works for me. Product junkie in the making!


----------



## havilland

me and my transition - an update

- deep conditioning is key. i can't live without my deep condish.
- i gave up on "out" styles. ponytails and buns. period. that's all i got.
-this weave saved my life this summer. i am sick of having my hair up, but i know the minute i take my hair out i am going to miss the weave.

one more year to go....i think.....it's either gonna be 2 years or 3. i'll see how it goes. long story short, if you need me, i'll be HERE IN THIS THREAD. don't look for me in the big chop support group anytime soon. LOL


----------



## MsDee14

havilland said:


> me and my transition - an update
> 
> - deep conditioning is key. i can't live without my deep condish.
> - i gave up on "out" styles. ponytails and buns. period. that's all i got.
> -this weave saved my life this summer. i am sick of having my hair up, but i know the minute i take my hair out i am going to miss the weave.
> 
> one more year to go....i think.....it's either gonna be 2 years or 3. i'll see how it goes. long story short, if you need me, i'll be HERE IN THIS THREAD. don't look for me in the big chop support group anytime soon. LOL



Thanks girl! 
You are doing great so far. 
So how many months out of the year do you wear a weave?


----------



## Rae81

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> Try rolling the braids to the scalp and doing braid-n-curls instead. Or check out sylver2's braid-out vid when she's 10 or 11
> months post. That might help.



Thanks ,I will look into that. My crown area is just rebelling the braid out lol

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## shortt29

PinkSunshine77 said:


> @Leslie_C  Yay a Transitioning buddy already. That's great, so far so good. I've become the Queen of the twist out in my mind. I've finally perfected it.



Leslie_C and PinkSunshine77
My last relaxer was 2/27 so we are all close to the same time   This is going to be a looong transition for me unless my relaxed ends decide to drop out of the game sooner


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hey Sistas!

I'm still lurking/checking on your progress even if I don't post. If you want some inspiration, I took three pics today of my four-day hair (on the third day, I re-twisted my hair) while visiting family. 

Keep it up! It'll be worth it. I promise you. Oh, yeah, I'm rocking a Qhemet Biologics shirt I won recently.

P.S. Dang it. I forgot to shoot a pic of my back!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I just bought some Silicon Mix Bambu. Everybody's raving about it so I must try it


----------



## PinkSunshine77

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Leslie_C and PinkSunshine77
> My last relaxer was 2/27 so we are all close to the same time   This is going to be a looong transition for me unless my relaxed ends decide to drop out of the game sooner



LOL! I say 2 yrs but who knows. Only when I'm comfortable and I darn sure will be able to make a bun/ ponytail before I chop anything. I've been watching a lot of Fusionofcultures, longhairdontcare2011 & Hair crush vids. Now I'm real anxious to see my real hair texture without these processed ends.


----------



## JJamiah

I am looking forward to two and a half more inches this year! Can I get an Amen! and for ladies who get more stop bragging LOL, just Amen with us! LOL


----------



## toyas08

So... I'm dropping out of this thread because I am officially natural as of yesterday afternoon. I'm still in shock and its sooooo short to me because I had bsl hair for a long time. I still have some straight pieces but they will be gone soon.
No one noticed I cut my hair until my sister  seen me detangling and she put me in my mom room and yelling, "mom Toya cut her  hair off". So my mother is upset but do I care, HECK NOOOO.  My sister said I look like Camille from Hawthorne. 
All I know is that I'm happy with it and I have no more matted, dry relaxed ends and my hair isn't shedding like crazy. I'm going to do the CG method and see how that works.


----------



## Meemee6223

I just received my order from Sephora today. This is my very first purchase from them. I ordered Carols daughter transitioning kit, some face scrubbers, nail designs for dd, and a ton of samples. I got all that and a flat iron! Are they just giving away flat irons or what? Am I lucky or is this typical? I was not charged for the flat iron.

OMG, I JUST LOOKED THIS FLAT IRON UP, IT'S WORTH $200!!!


----------



## Leslie_C

shortt29 said:


> @Leslie_C and @PinkSunshine77
> My last relaxer was 2/27 so we are all close to the same time  This is going to be a looong transition for me unless my relaxed ends decide to drop out of the game sooner


 
shortt29 and pinksunsine77 Heck Yeah! We can all struggle together! 




chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Hey Sistas!
> 
> I'm still lurking/checking on your progress even if I don't post. If you want some inspiration, I took three pics today of my four-day hair (on the third day, I re-twisted my hair) while visiting family.
> 
> Keep it up! It'll be worth it. I promise you. Oh, yeah, I'm rocking a Qhemet Biologics shirt I won recently.
> 
> P.S. Dang it. I forgot to shoot a pic of my back!


 
chrisanddonniesmommy  you make it look so easy! I could stand to learn a lot from you! Shoot there is no rush to chop when you are rocking what appears to be a natural head of hair and seamlessly blending the two textures. You are doing an awesome job! Im going to be picking your brain soon, so be prepared!





JJamiah said:


> I am looking forward to two and a half more inches this year! Can I get an Amen! and for ladies who get more stop bragging LOL, just Amen with us! LOL


JJamiah thats my growth rate too...no shame in that!! Anything more than 1/2 an inch a month is just a bonus anyway 



toyas08 said:


> So... I'm dropping out of this thread because I am officially natural as of yesterday afternoon. I'm still in shock and its sooooo short to me because I had bsl hair for a long time. I still have some straight pieces but they will be gone soon.
> No one noticed I cut my hair until my sister seen me detangling and she put me in my mom room and yelling, "mom Toya cut her hair off". So my mother is upset but do I care, HECK NOOOO. My sister said I look like Camille from Hawthorne.
> All I know is that I'm happy with it and I have no more matted, dry relaxed ends and my hair isn't shedding like crazy. I'm going to do the CG method and see how that works.


 
toyas08  Congratulations on your BC. It looks beautiful! How long did you transition? It looks like you have plenty of hair to work with to me...Im sure its a big shock since your hair was much longer before, but Im sure you will get used to it in no time. Enjoy your natural journey!



Meemee6223 said:


> I just received my order from Sephora today. This is my very first purchase from them. I ordered Carols daughter transitioning kit, some face scrubbers, nail designs for dd, and a ton of samples. I got all that and a flat iron! Are they just giving away flat irons or what? Am I lucky or is this typical? I was not charged for the flat iron.


 
Meemee6223  wow you got a free flat iron??? stuff like that never happens to me lol. What kind is it?


----------



## Meemee6223

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Meemee6223  wow you got a free flat iron??? stuff like that never happens to me lol. What kind is it?



Leslie_C I just looked it up on the internet. It's a ghd gold series limited edition pink cherry blossom. It's worth $200! I'm ecstatic! Dh was like "do the right thing, mail it back to them. WWJD? I was like JESUS WOULD ASSUME IT WAS A GIFT! Touch this flat iron and u DIE old man!!! NOW BACK UP!!!


----------



## Meemee6223

This flat iron only goes up to 185°! WTH? Why is it so expensive? Man, I wish they would've slipped up and sent me a CHI, with my ungrateful self.

ETA:185°c, 365°f, still not hot enough. Oh well, maybe I can use it when I don't want my hair too straight.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

@Leslie_C
Pick away before I completely lose it.  In all honesty, I've found that the best way to make it through the transition is by finding a good, simple regimen that doesn't require you to do half a million things in a day. Eliminate product junkyism by finding what works for you (I believe in trial and error as long as you don't go overboard financially and time-wise) and sticking with it. Also, air drying and ceasing (or perhaps once a year use) of heat can be very helpful. Oh, and trim every two months. It can definitely eliminate matting and tangling (plus, you get to your natural hair sooner  ).

Whatever you need, I'm here. I'll still be here for about nine or ten months. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Leslie_C

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> @Leslie_C
> Pick away before I completely lose it.  In all honesty, I've found that the best way to make it through the transition is by finding a good, simple regimen that doesn't require you to do half a million things in a day. Eliminate product junkyism by finding what works for you (I believe in trial and error as long as you don't go overboard financially and time-wise) and sticking with it.


 
chrisanddonnesmommy alrighty, you asked for it lol. What is your regimen and can you tell me step by step how you do your twistouts and what products you use on them? Is that your staple style? Have you worn your hair in "out styles" most of your transition? 

Styling will be a breeze for you as a natural because you have the twistout down to a science! teach me, teach me!


----------



## Lanea87

Meemee6223 said:


> Has anyone found a good deep conditioner that makes your hair feel really soft, or conditioner with slip that helps you comb through the two textures?



Aussie 3 Min is my boo thang.



Meemee6223 said:


> Leslie_C I just looked it up on the internet. It's a ghd gold series limited edition pink cherry blossom. It's worth $200! I'm ecstatic! Dh was like "do the right thing, mail it back to them. *WWJD?* I was like JESUS WOULD ASSUME IT WAS A GIFT! Touch this flat iron and u DIE old man!!! NOW BACK UP!!!



I hit everyone with this LOL.



Meemee6223 said:


> This flat iron only goes up to 185°! WTH? Why is it so expensive? Man, I wish they would've slipped up and sent me a CHI, with my ungrateful self.
> 
> ETA:185°c, *365°f*, still not hot enough. Oh well, maybe I can use it when I don't want my hair too straight.



Dang how hot do you want it LOL. You dont wanna heat damage it boo.
My hair got pretty straight on 340F (I have silky fine hair though), just try it and see how it works for you. If not you can always sell it on here


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Leslie_C said:


> @chrisanddonnesmommy alrighty, you asked for it lol. What is your regimen and can you tell me step by step how you do your twistouts and what products you use on them? Is that your staple style? Have you worn your hair in "out styles" most of your transition?
> 
> Styling will be a breeze for you as a natural because you have the twistout down to a science! teach me, teach me!



Okay:



Shampoo with sulfate-free shampoo (*Giovanni's Smooth as Silk*) every two weeks or once a month (depends on my schedule). I rarely clarify my hair. My hair doesn't like it at all because it's drying. But, when my hair feels gunky, I have to shut up and use *Giovanni's Tea Tree Shampoo* to cleanse it.
DC once every two weeks (I used to do it once a week - but as I noted I just wanted to keep it simple) with *Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment*; however, I recently read an article on blackgirllonghair.com (great resource by the way) that suggested using *aloe vera gel/juice and an oil of choice* wrapped under a plastic cap for about twenty minutes to cut time since you don't have to rinse it out. I'll let you know how that goes.
Since I'm at the gym four days a week, I co-wash once or twice a week, which keeps my hair moistened and funk-free, ). My rinsing conditioner of choice is *Suave Almond and Shea Butter*, which I've used for two years now. I've used trial and error to conclude that this product is my holy grail.
Thus, if it's a shampoo/dc week, I will only co-wash once that week to avoid hydral fatigue (e.g. water damage).
I moisturize and seal with *Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew* (love it!) and *my oil mixture of coconut, EVOO, rosemary, and peppermint *(my own little heaven in a mason jar!) once a day (sometimes every other day, if my hair is okay). When it's a co-wash/shampoo day, I use *Shea Moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Milk* instead.
I air dry my hair in twists often. After a co-wash/shampoo, I wrap my hair in a Turbie Twist (love them!), and wait for my hair to dampen, but it's not fully wet. Once it's damp (*not wet*), I section my hair using butterfly clips. Afterwards, as I prepare to detangle my hair with a wide-toothed comb, I use the *Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Milk* as my leave-in, followed by *Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie*. Once my comb has been detangled and moistened, I apply my oil mixture. Then, I twist away. Sometimes I'll twist in 8 large twists, or if I'm feeling fancy, I'll go for about more medium twists. I pin my twists up to protect my ends. I normally use a satin bonnet. But, I have my satin pillowcase as back up when I'm not feeling it. When I fluff them out, I don't overfluff, three times does it for me.
When I don't twist my hair, I'll wet bun using the curl milk and my oil mixture, which is tied with a silk scarf. To smooth my edges and my hair overall, I will use *Ecostyler Argan Oil Gel* (the amber brown one).
I do have a wig that I'll use when the mood strikes. But, I try not to use it often because I want to learn my hair's personality during this transition. Wigs are cool, though. On those days when you feel like cutting or going back to relaxing, invest in one to shake it off. For real! Also, the best part about the Fall/Winter is berets and other fierce hats! With some bangin' hoop earrings, your hair style is done for you.
I do trim my relaxed ends about once every other month to eliminate matting, breakage (which is inevitable but manageable with the right tools), and tangles. Doing so also helps twist outs and braid outs look fuller, bigger, and neater.
I rarely use heat. The last time I used heat was December 2011 when I flat-ironed it for my aunt's funeral.
I use *Jamila henna *when the mood hits (but it's not often at all).
I drink nothing but water (although an occasional iced coffee sneaks in). Diet and exercise is very important to me. Caring for your internal self helps your external beauty! I get my protein via lean meats, fish, veggies, etc. I use a prenatal vitamin once a day.
Patience and the love of Jesus. I can't lie and say it's been easy. But, I can say that once I started, I didn't want to use a relaxer again. When I got ticked, I thought about big chopping and talked myself off the ledge.
There's my dissertation, . If I've forgotten anything, please don't hesitate to let me know. It does get easier though. As long as you use resources like LHCF and other sites for transitioning/natural hair, you won't regret your decision.


----------



## Meemee6223

ZebraPrintLover I want a flat iron that gets up in the 400s. I know that's hot but my hair is very coarse and I don't flat iron often. I actually can't wait to use it, though. It has excellent reviews.


----------



## Leslie_C

chrisanddonniesmommy  thanks so much for the breakdown! My regimen is amazingly very similar and I use the majority of those products too lol. Its good to know Im on the right track!  My styles are usually bantu knot outs or twistouts that fail and turn into a puff  or a high bun with variations of all slicked back, bangs, or flat twists on the side. Ive recently discovered two strand twists and Im enjoying those too! The relaxed ends look too anorexic to wear them down, but they look cute pinned up in various ways. And I can leave my hair alone for an entire week (thumbs up for no manipulation!). This is my second set and they are holding up better than the first set. I took the first set down by day 4, but Im on day 5 of these and Im sure Ill be good until day 7 or possibly even longer if I want. Its cool though bc I didnt think Id like twists on myself, but I actually digging them. Ill reasses what they look like Wednesday because I go back to work for 2 12's Thursday and Friday...so Ill either take them down Wedneday and prepoo/wash/dc/style or Ill stretch it out til Friday night and do my ritual that night and/or Saturday AM.


Meemee6223  lol @ungrateful self. I had a Chi Turbo for a long time and it only went to that temp too, but it worked really well. My hair is very kinky, but kind of fine and Ive never liked the "sleek" look much on myself anyway. Before transitioning most of my haircare journey was texlaxed so even when I flat ironed Id curl it all over with the flat iron bc stick straight hair looked  on me.  Ive always had a thing for big hair and pin straight made my hair look like paper lol. Anyway my point is I think that temp is plenty high enough unless you are going for pin straight. I mean when you are natural Im sure you will want it to get as straight as possible to make it last as long as possible without reverting, so you may want to upgrade then...400 would probably be ok on the natural part if your hair is very coarse, but it may damage the relaxed part and make it break off. I have one that goes higher now... I havent used it since my mini chop in mid May, but I kept it at about 350 or so anyway bc I was too scared to go higher!


----------



## Lanea87

Meemee6223 said:


> ZebraPrintLover I want a flat iron that gets up in the 400s. I know that's hot but my hair is very coarse and I don't flat iron often. I actually can't wait to use it, though. It has excellent reviews.



LOL, I dont knock you bc mines get up to 450F I believe. If I go straight I wanna go straight, not half assing it LOL


----------



## Meemee6223

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> LOL, I dont knock you bc mines get up to 450F I believe. If I go straight I wanna go straight, not half assing it LOL



Exactly! But the more I read the reviews the more I think I can work with this flat iron. People swear it's better than a CHI. We'll see... Damn, these kinky twists!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Share your secret tot he perfect twistout! Ive abandoned it for now bc mine never came out good enough to wear down lol. Id have to put it in a puff or pinup.
> 
> I use KeraCare Twist & Define Cream and a tiny bit of Ecostyler gel on dry hair in medium section. I curl the ends with Satin pillow case rollers


----------



## Dayjoy

Leslie_C said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy  thanks so much for the breakdown! My regimen is amazingly very similar and I use the majority of those products too lol. Its good to know Im on the right track!  My styles are usually bantu knot outs or twistouts that fail and turn into a puff  or a high bun with variations of all slicked back, bangs, or flat twists on the side. Ive recently discovered two strand twists and Im enjoying those too! The relaxed ends look too anorexic to wear them down, but they look cute pinned up in various ways. And I can leave my hair alone for an entire week (thumbs up for no manipulation!). This is my second set and they are holding up better than the first set. I took the first set down by day 4, but Im on day 5 of these and Im sure Ill be good until day 7 or possibly even longer if I want. Its cool though bc I didnt think Id like twists on myself, but I actually digging them. Ill reasses what they look like Wednesday because I go back to work for 2 12's Thursday and Friday...so Ill either take them down Wedneday and prepoo/wash/dc/style or Ill stretch it out til Friday night and do my ritual that night and/or Saturday AM.


Leslie_C if you could get around to it, will you PLEASE post a picture (or five ) of your hair in the pinned up twists?  This style sounds SO PRETTY and I want to try it, but I'm not creative at all and need to see it first.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy said:


> @Leslie_C if you could get around to it, will you PLEASE post a picture (or five ) of your hair in the pinned up twists? This style sounds SO PRETTY and I want to try it, but I'm not creative at all and need to see it first.


 
Dayjoy...I just created an album in my fotki for twists. This second set I put two flat twists on each side and then single twisted the top and back. It was quicker and added a little sass lol. Next time Ill do 4 small ones on each side instead of two. I was trying to copy another style I saw, and it didnt turn out like that, but I still liked it. 
http://public.fotki.com/lesliemostly/transitioning-may-2/two-strand-twists-t/

Some of the pics were taken just messing around brainstorming and not worn as a style. They may not give you the ideas you are looking for so here are some suggestions: Bantu knot them overnight like loose hair. Wear headbands/hair toys (hair zing,those long flamingo clips,etc). Leave hair in the front out for bangs or make a pompadour with it.  Side bun/knot. Top bun/knot. Pin them all to one side.  Loose french twist. Banana clips-vertically or horizontally. 

HTH! If you do them I wanna see pics!


----------



## Dayjoy

Thanks SO MUCH Leslie_C!  Outside of buns, I haven't worn any styles since May.  I really like your twist pics.  I am DEFINITELY trying them.


----------



## CandiceC

JJamiah said:


> I am looking forward to two and a half more inches this year! Can I get an Amen! and for ladies who get more stop bragging LOL, just Amen with us! LOL



I'll be like  if I can get 2.5 more inches this year.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 33 weeks post today. 
Wearing the usual bun. I washed and slicked my hair down with gel Saturday night. Haven't touched it since. Thankfully my scalp isn't bothered by infrequent washing.


----------



## daviine

I am still very confused by how y'all keep buns in so long. I play in my hair way too much. Plus how do you sleep? Do you have to slick your edges down again every day? 

I finally started taking biotin today. I started with 1 mg. I'll up it next week if I remember. Then I'll up it again afterwards.


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> I am still very confused by how y'all keep buns in so long. I play in my hair way too much. Plus how do you sleep? Do you have to slick your edges down again every day?
> 
> I finally started taking biotin today. I started with 1 mg. I'll up it next week if I remember. Then I'll up it again afterwards.



@daviine

The gel keeps my hair down for a few days. It'll likely look rough in a couple more days. Lol. I haven't been playing in my hair lately. 

The bun is small. I sleep with my hair wrapped up.

This Revlon gel stylish brush has worked well for me. My hair stays down longer since I bought it about a month ago.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> I am still very confused by how y'all keep buns in so long. I play in my hair way too much. Plus how do you sleep? Do you have to slick your edges down again every day?
> 
> I finally started taking biotin today. I started with 1 mg. I'll up it next week if I remember. Then I'll up it again afterwards.


 
daviine Im confused too lol...I have to redo mine daily bc even by the end of the day it looks crazy. But I do kind of messy buns.  I dont like a lot of gel, it bothers my scalp and makes it itch.  Maybe flax seed gel would be ok.  

Candice C...Thanks for the pic of the brush....is it hard bristled? My thing is I need hairpins/bobby pins to secure my bun and I take them out when I get home in the evenings bc it kind of hurts my head a little by the end of the day. I do my buns by making a puff (a tight puff to slick it down, but I loosen it some) and pinning the ends around the base...it fees good to release it at the end of the day lol. I think I can get away with just smoothing the outer layer and redoing my bun's in the mornings to cut down on manipulation...but my hair is so dry I feel like I need to M&S daily. Is your hair dry and brittle when you take it down after the week?


----------



## CandiceC

Leslie_C said:


> @daviine Im confused too lol...I have to redo mine daily bc even by the end of the day it looks crazy. But I do kind of messy buns.  I dont like a lot of gel, it bothers my scalp and makes it itch.  Maybe flax seed gel would be ok.
> 
> @Candice C...Thanks for the pic of the brush....is it hard bristled? My thing is I need hairpins/bobby pins to secure my bun and I take them out when I get home in the evenings bc it kind of hurts my head a little by the end of the day. I do my buns by making a puff (a tight puff to slick it down, but I loosen it some) and pinning the ends around the base...it fees good to release it at the end of the day lol. I think I can get away with just smoothing the outer layer and redoing my bun's in the mornings to cut down on manipulation...but my hair is so dry I feel like I need to M&S daily. Is your hair dry and brittle when you take it down after the week?



@Leslie_C The brush is firm, but not hard. I think it works well because the bristles are close together. 

I've mentioned before, but didn't mention in my latest post that the back part where I place the bun is braided with extension hair (multiple braids.) Like a protective style within a protective style. The rest of my hair covers it. That help keeps the bun in place too I'm sure. 

I'll be playing in my hair, moisturizing it by Friday night. Lol. I'll break out the headband at that point to keep my hair down. If it feels too dry I'll wash it. At this point I'm able to go every two weeks washing my hair.


----------



## JJamiah

I moisturized and rebraided my hair back into my large big momma braids LOL, and put a clip on it and wore it out  someone actually said my hair looked nice. I  and said thanks and laughed


----------



## Eclipse

I'm 36 weeks post today. It seemed that as I was going to the salon every 2-3 weeks to get my hair pressed, my stylist was becoming more impatient with my hair. At my last visit, she didn't the take the time to properly detangle before blow-drying and basically did it with the paddle brush; I knew it was time for me to find another transitioning method. I finally decided to try wigs out. I really do not like the wig look so I ended up cutting the part out, like I saw on you tube. It came out really cute and is similar to my normal style. I'm loving this solution because I have direct access to my hair daily and can co-wash as often as I need to. Definitely a keeper! I think I'll be able to transition as long as I want with this method.


----------



## daviine

Nice match @Eclipse.  So beautiful-- your wig and your hair. 

My normal style  lately is HAM and there is no wig to match that look. Seriously though, i wanted a straight wig but it would have to be a full  wig. With a straight half wig I'd  have to flat iron or blow dry my edges to get it to blend with the wig. So I got a curly  half wig  and it is so big to me.   I've never worn my hair that curly but I figured I'd get used to big hair  but now I'm not so sure about the wig.  Plus my husband laughed at me so I don't know anymore. 

I'd love to transition partially with wigs but I have to get my nerve up and get a  good-looking wig like yours.


----------



## Eclipse

daviine said:
			
		

> Nice match Eclipse.  So beautiful-- your wig and your hair.
> 
> My normal style  lately is HAM and there is no wig to match that look. Seriously though, i wanted a straight wig but it would have to be a full  wig. With a straight half wig i'd  have to flat iron or blow dry my edges to get it to blend with the wig. So I got up a curly  half wig  and it is so big to me.   I've never worn my hair that curly but I figured I'd get used to Big hair  but now I'm not so sure about the wig.  Plus my husband laughed at me so I don't know anymore.
> 
> I'd love to transition partially with wigs but I have to get my nerve up and get a  good-looking wife like yours.



Thanks Diviine !! My husband laughs at me as well. He even put in on and started running around laughing at me while I was chasing him. LOL

Getting up the nerve was really hard; I just try not to focus on it.


----------



## shortt29

Eclipse said:


> I'm 36 weeks post today. It seemed that as I was going to the salon every 2-3 weeks to get my hair pressed, my stylist was becoming more impatient with my hair. At my last visit, she didn't the take the time to properly detangle before blow-drying and basically did it with the paddle brush; I knew it was time for me to find another transitioning method. I finally decided to try wigs out. I really do not like the wig look so I ended up cutting the part out, like I saw on you tube. It came out really cute and is similar to my normal style. I'm loving this solution because I have direct access to my hair daily and can co-wash as often as I need to. Definitely a keeper! I think I'll be able to transition as long as I want with this method.
> 
> The first two pics are of my self-made 'u-part' wig and the third is of my last salon visit.



Your hair and the wig look great!!!! I wish you were close to help me wig it


----------



## daviine

Eclipse said:
			
		

> Thanks Diviine !! My husband laughs at me as well. He even put in on and started running around laughing at me while I was chasing him. LOL
> 
> Getting up the nerve was really hard; I just try not to focus on it.



My husband did the same. I posted about it a few days ago. I didn't chase him  though. I  pulled out the relaxer  and then we got in an argument... You don't even want to know... 

Now he's like, "Aren't you going to wear your wig?".   Whatever dude. 

Ohhh and ummmm .... I'm seriously considering texturizing Thing 1 and Thing 2 if I can't figure them out.


----------



## Eclipse

Thanks shortt29 !! Youtube has been a girl's best friend!!


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> My husband did the same. I posted about it a few days ago. I didn't chase him  though. I  pulled out the relaxer  and then we got in an argument... You don't even want to know...
> 
> Now he's like, "Aren't you going to wear your wig?".   Whatever dude.
> 
> Ohhh and ummmm .... I'm seriously considering texturizing Thing 1 and Thing 2 if I can't figure them out.



daviine Can you post a pic of thing1 and 2 if you haven't done so already. I want to see what you're working with to see if we can come up with other options besides the texturizer.


----------



## daviine

I thought I'd share this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxpPOmHXMX4 link to a u-part wig tutorial for afro hair.  

I started watching it, but when I saw the materials she was pulling out I knew I was out of my league.  But someone else here might find it useful.  

MsDee14 Let me see if I have any.  I tried to take some yesterday but I couldn't get a clear shot.  My hair isn't really combed today so they don't stand out.  They're all just part of one big happy afro puff that is my hairline, lol.


----------



## CandiceC

Eclipse said:


> Thanks @Diviine !! My husband laughs at me as well. He even put in on and started running around laughing at me while I was chasing him. LOL
> 
> Getting up the nerve was really hard; I just try not to focus on it.


 
Eclipse That sounds like something my husband would do. I'd chase him too!

The wig looks nice.


----------



## LatterGlory

*___________________________*

_______________________


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ezina said:


> You are officially my idol.
> 
> 
> I am trying to go at least 36 months (I'm on month 14). Please post pictures when you're done! Also, how long was your hair after your last relaxer? Is the relaxed part still the same length as before you started transitioning or is most of it gone?



ezina

Time will fly by! I no longer think of my hair as "transitioning". After I BC'd a part my nape after about 18 months, my curiosity was satisfied and I could continue transitioning without the itch to cut. I just pretend I'm natural, lol.

Sorry, I forgot to answer your ?s...

My hair was full SL after my last relaxer. My nape and perimeter are all-natural, but I still have about 3-4 inches of relaxed hair left in the crown. When I chop in a few months, I'll be left with full MBL natural hair - which is right on target for 3 1/2 years growth - retaining 6 or 7 inches per year and then subtracting an inch or two for trims.

I'll def post pics when I finally LC (little chop)!!!


----------



## Lanea87

Meemee6223 said:


> Exactly! But the more I read the reviews the more I think I can work with this flat iron. People swear it's better than a CHI. We'll see... *Damn, these kinky twists!*



Leave them in Ms.Lady LOL




daviine said:


> I am still very confused by how y'all keep buns in so long. I play in my hair way too much. Plus how do you sleep? Do you have to slick your edges down again every day?
> 
> I finally started taking biotin today. I started with 1 mg. I'll up it next week if I remember. Then I'll up it again afterwards.



The bun that I have been rocking this week has been in since Friday or Saturday. I slick the edges down and throw on a head scarf everynight and add a lil more gel in the AM if I sleep really bad that night. At the max I will redo my bun  2x/wk.

I started taking Biotin also when taking it since June 5 or 6 @ 5mg


----------



## CandiceC

I just randomly reached up to take down my bun and play in my hair. Not gonna do it!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

LatterGlory said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> If you don't mind answering, how many inches of relaxed hair do you have left and how long is it when fully stretched?
> 
> Took one look at the pictures and thought you were natural... good job!



I have about 4 or 5 inches in the front (if that) and about 3 or 4 in the back and crown. I only notice the inches when I'm twisting or untwisting. I know I can probably get it done and over with by cutting. But, just in case, I will wait it out; so, my hair's not completely uneven.

When stretched, I'm bsl.


----------



## Meemee6223

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Leave them in Ms.Lady LOL



LOL, I will. These twist drive me crazy, though. I wash once a week but my scalp starts to feel irritated at about 5 days after I wash it. From there it's mayhem until I wash it. I don't think I will get twists again... I guess it's the twists that irritate my scalp. I dunno.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

9th month..
How do you guys handle breakage (if any) ? My nape is almost completely natural all due to breakage so down styles (braidouts, twist outs, etc) don't really look "right"  I wear a bun with the back going up in two big flat twists e  v  e  r  y  d  a  y


----------



## Caramelangel247

ResultsMayVary said:
			
		

> 9th month..
> How do you guys handle breakage (if any) ? My nape is almost completely natural all due to breakage so down styles (braidouts, twist outs, etc) don't really look "right"  I wear a bun with the back going up in two big flat twists e  v  e  r  y  d  a  y



My nape does the same thing. It has been okay lately since I've started Bunning my hair. I think this is happening to me because the cotton in my shirt is drying out my fragile ends. 

If I don't want to do a bun I just twist and pin my ends right at the bottom of my hair line so it looks like it is down but my ends don't touch my shirt.

Maybe a little TLC when you apply leave in conditioner and evoo to seal the back better. Or I've seen cute styles on instagram where they twist up the back or bun in the back and leave the front down, or slick back the side and leave the top curly.


----------



## Lanea87

tomorrow is wash day....I will be adding my DC on my dry hair before going for my morning walk.


----------



## JJamiah

Going to wash and wear a curl former set this weekend.

I have been wearing braid outs. Finally got the hang of hem.


----------



## Lanea87

I pulled it back into a bun after my wash session this morning.....


----------



## HoneyA

Month 12: the shrinkage is crazy. I think I need to change my regimen because my hair is starting to drive me crazy. Maybe I need to co-wash more often.
A few days ago I was thinking to relax or texlax again and my SO talked me out  of it. What keeps me going is thinking, right I've come this far so might as well finish it. That and visualising me rocking an all natural braid-out in October 2014


----------



## Lanea87

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I pulled it back into a bun after my wash session this morning.....



Detangled once I got home and actually wasnt bad at all (not many hairs lost). I may start detangling on dry hair.
Threw it back in a bun too.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

bunning my joint


----------



## PinkSunshine77

sipp100 said:


> ezina
> 
> Time will fly by! I no longer think of my hair as "transitioning". After I BC'd a part my nape after about 18 months, my curiosity was satisfied and I could continue transitioning without the itch to cut. I just pretend I'm natural, lol.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to answer your ?s...
> 
> My hair was full SL after my last relaxer. My nape and perimeter are all-natural, but I still have about 3-4 inches of relaxed hair left in the crown. When I chop in a few months, I'll be left with full MBL natural hair - which is right on target for 3 1/2 years growth - retaining 6 or 7 inches per year and then subtracting an inch or two for trims.
> 
> I'll def post pics when I finally LC (little chop)!!!








 Wow. Wow omgosh wow. I am toooo impressed. Natural MBL? What!!? You'd better grow on girl! and in 3 1/2 yrs? Wow, I am truly impressed and enthused about your upcoming chop.


----------



## Leslie_C

I took my two strand twists out this evening (well I guess last night now lol). In the AM Im planning a lounging around day and will prepoo/wash/dc/set.


----------



## AJellyCake

Hi, everyone! 

I'm officially done with my transition! I chopped yesterday. I would have hit 17 months on August 12, but I threw in the towel. 

I'm really happy that I chopped now. Although like chrisanddonniesmommy predicted, I'm not quite able to bun!  I pulled everything into a low pony yesterday morning, but I only made it with the help of a million hair pins (my hair was really, really dry though, so I will try again). It's so fun playing in my natural hair. And it's so big! Whew!  I have to get used to it!

Right now I am trying to get my first wash and go to dry.  I cowashed last night. Applied my stylers (Shea Moisture products, so thanks to so many of you for your enthusiastic recommendation of the products) and have been waiting for this hair to dryyyyyyy. Still damp though. If it doesn't come out right, I have some other products to try next. 

Thank you all for your support!  Lol, I know that that is what this thread is about, but it was really helpful for me to be able to chat with you about my struggles. 

I will leave my little gif here for posterity . Good luck with your transitions! I'm out! :superman:


----------



## Leslie_C

naturalnewb said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm officially done with my transition! I chopped yesterday. I would have hit 17 months on August 12, but I threw in the towel.
> 
> I'm really happy that I chopped now. Although like @chrisanddonniesmommy predicted, I'm not quite able to bun!  I pulled everything into a low pony yesterday morning, but I only made it with the help of a million hair pins (my hair was really, really dry though, so I will try again). It's so fun playing in my natural hair. And it's so big! Whew! I have to get used to it!
> 
> Right now I am trying to get my first wash and go to dry.  I cowashed last night. Applied my stylers (Shea Moisture products, so thanks to so many of you for your enthusiastic recommendation of the products) and have been waiting for this hair to dryyyyyyy. Still damp though. If it doesn't come out right, I have some other products to try next.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!  Lol, I know that that is what this thread is about, but it was really helpful for me to be able to chat with you about my struggles.
> 
> I will leave my little gif here for posterity . Good luck with your transitions! I'm out! :superman:


 

naturalnewb  congrats on your BC....but how dare you not post pics!!!!! LOL


----------



## AJellyCake

Leslie_C said:


> naturalnewb  congrats on your BC....but how dare you not post pics!!!!! LOL



Hahaha! I'm sorry! It's very big! It's hard to take pics because I'm not used to where it is. But I will try!


----------



## JJamiah

JJamiah said:


> Going to wash and wear a curl former set this weekend.
> 
> I have been wearing braid outs. Finally got the hang of hem.


 
Washed my hair last night so I wouldn't be so tied up this morning.

Washed with As I am Coconut Cowash - I like it, I like it....
I treated my hair with Nexxus Emergencee
Washed again with 613
Deep COnditioned with Avon Moisture Mask
THen Set my hair with Curl Formers!

My set came out amazing as always, curl formers what an amazing tool


----------



## PinkSunshine77

tempted to wash my hair, it's hot and sticky. Sweat hair makes me cringe. Yeah I'm washing it.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Yay! Congrats, naturalnewb!!


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> Washed my hair last night so I wouldn't be so tied up this morning.
> 
> Washed with As I am Coconut Cowash - I like it, I like it....
> I treated my hair with Nexxus Emergencee
> Washed again with 613
> Deep COnditioned with Avon Moisture Mask
> THen Set my hair with Curl Formers!
> 
> My set came out amazing as always, curl formers what an amazing tool


 
JJamiah  I like that As I Am Coconut Cowash too...since I started using it, I stopped using HEHH and my hair seems to have behaved better since. Love curlformers too. Last night I took down my twists and prepood and today I had a failed braidout (didnt let it dry all the way) turned into a big fluffy bun It would have been cute if I let it dry lol. My wash day resulted in super soft cottony hair today though


----------



## JJamiah

Leslie C sounds like you made it work.

Yes I am trying to limit some of the more expensive products in my budget. As you know 613 isn not up for debate. Yet, I can limit some of  the extra Wen I do purchase , down to one 32 oz bottle.

I also ADORE adore the curlformers like no other. 

How is your transition far other then the non-drying braid out last night?

FInally I have had two successful braid outs back to back, after several tries and no success.  I am super excited. 

My new growth and relaxer are now behaving themselves


----------



## The Princess

Everything still going good. Made it through July. Now August. Taking it month by month. 

I was able to find Giovanni 2 chic  shampoo and conditioner. I will be using it later. This weekend I will DC with Keracare Humecto. Just to finish the bottle. Wash with Keracare hydrating shampoo. It's actually a great shampoo. I willbe finish with it too.


----------



## McBrides3

Hey you guys I am 4 months post relaxer and almost going on 5. And I am looking for a hair reconstructors that it is mild. Not too little but not too much like the aphogee 2 step protein or the joico reconstructor but something in between to help with my breakage and shedding. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated


----------



## daviine

The Princess said:
			
		

> Everything still going good. Made it through July. Now August. Taking it month by month.
> 
> I was able to find Giovanni 2 chic  shampoo and conditioner. I will be using it later. This weekend I will DC with Keracare Humecto. Just to finish the bottle. Wash with Keracare hydrating shampoo. It's actually a great shampoo. I willbe finish with it too.



38 weeks.  I'm also taking it month by month. This afternoon  as i was getting ready for a party, I SERIOUSLY considered BCing. Then I pulled my hair back in a bun with some EcoStyler Gel and was like 'maybe not'.  At the party, I was talking to a family friend who is natural. She also transitioned after stretching and after talking to her,  I'm back in a transitioning state of mind. 

My family so far haven't made any negative remarks so I'm happy about that.

The Princess 

Let us know how you like the Giovanni. Is the humecto working for you because it stopped working for me and the shampoo seems to be losing its effectiveness also. 

JJamiah @Ledlie_C I wanna try the As I Am now.....smh


----------



## HoneyA

Today I was thinking about BCing but decided to calm down and just oil with castor oil instead. My hair and scalp just love it it seems so I'm going to have to stop being lazy and get back to oiling with castor oil. 

I looked at pics of my hair when it was thick, texlaxed and WL and figured in a few years I'll be right back there if I give my hair some TLC and find a good regimen I can stick with for the two textures until I BC in 2014. I'm going to go through this thread and see if I can find a good shampoo and conditioner for this stage in my transition. I'll buy some HSN next week as well and up my game for the rest of the transition. I want thick, shiny healthy hair when I BC.

I just can't believe 12 months have gone already, here's to another 24!


----------



## cocomama

Hello Ladies,

I transitioned for 14 months...I did it 8 years ago when there was no YT videos LOL! I didn't know what I was doing either,I just knew that I didn't want to BC. I flat iron for a couple of months, but that was no good. So I started using bantu knots, braids, flat twist and twist outs. 

*I wish* I knew about PreDeepPooing during my trasitiioning, because that would have made my life a lot easier. Deep Conditioning on dry hair for many hours helps detangle the hair like nobodies business. I have an article about it on my blog.no passwords needed...


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> @Leslie C sounds like you made it work.
> 
> Yes I am trying to limit some of the more expensive products in my budget. As you know 613 isn not up for debate. Yet, I can limit some of the extra Wen I do purchase , down to one 32 oz bottle.
> 
> I also ADORE adore the curlformers like no other.
> 
> How is your transition far other then the non-drying braid out last night?
> 
> FInally I have had two successful braid outs back to back, after several tries and no success.  I am super excited.
> 
> My new growth and relaxer are now behaving themselves


 
@JJamiah, its going great right now! I hope it stays that way. I have a lot more natural hairr in the back than in the front(had some short patches from breakage before I started transtioning, so those sections are mostly natural especially after trimming). My hair is longer on the bottom and sides...I may have to do another mini chop soon so it wont start looking like a mullet. If I cut some of the side length it takes on more of the shape of natural hair at that length. I was playing around in the mirror and would tuck the bottom and sides under my headband and I really like the shapeit gives...I have some height on top now lol. But we will see, cant get so scissor happy I cant get it into a bun, plus I like hangtime for twists and to work with for updo's. I just have this vision of a banging braid and curl or twistout with a fresh henna treatment...it would look so nice lol. But Im too lazy to do it every day and NEED to be able to bun as my go to style...low pressure 



The Princess said:


> Everything still going good. Made it through July. Now August. Taking it month by month.
> 
> I was able to find Giovanni 2 chic shampoo and conditioner. I will be using it later. This weekend I will DC with Keracare Humecto. Just to finish the bottle. Wash with Keracare hydrating shampoo. It's actually a great shampoo. I willbe finish with it too.


@The Princess I have a bottle of keracare humecto and keracare detangling sulfate free shampoo that I only used once and it didnt seem to agree with my hair very well. If you want to trade it for something lemme know.



McBrides3 said:


> Hey you guys I am 4 months post relaxer and almost going on 5. And I am looking for a hair reconstructors that it is mild. Not too little but not too much like the aphogee 2 step protein or the joico reconstructor but something in between to help with my breakage and shedding. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated


 
@McBrides3 Aphogee 2 minute Keratin Treatment, Aubrey Organics GPB, ORS Replenishing Conditioner (good moisture/protein balance), ORS Hair Mayo are good light proteins. They give you a protein boost without making your hair hard/dry/brittle. Henna acts as a protein for my hair too as far as it strengthens and seems to coat the strands and give them a little more oomph.



@daviine and HoneyA I often get impulses to BC as well...but I know how lazy I am and that I would be crying in front of the mirror with my hair looking a hot mess bc I needed to be somewhere in half an hour and didnt set my hair the night before. I just dont think I can do short hair lol. Anytime after my birthday next year (15 months) its fair game though! Id like to go for 2 years or more, but that depends on how much length Ive got and how frustrated I am with transitioning at the time. Wigs and weaves arent my cup of tea so I know I have to be able to work with what Ive got on my head when I chop.


----------



## McBrides3

Thank you lesile_C does anybody know where I can buy a length check shirt ?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

McBrides3 said:


> Thank you lesile_C does anybody know where I can buy a length check shirt ?



hairlista.com


----------



## havilland

McBrides3 said:


> Hey you guys I am 4 months post relaxer and almost going on 5. And I am looking for a hair reconstructors that it is mild. Not too little but not too much like the aphogee 2 step protein or the joico reconstructor but something in between to help with my breakage and shedding. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated




try Elasta QP Breakage Serum....it's a light protein serum that you use as a deep conditioning treatment


----------



## McBrides3

Hey you guys I just had a quick question. When you guys deep condition. Do you guys use:

A Moisturizing Shampoo + A Deep Condtioner 

A Moisturizing Shampoo + A Regular Conditioner (what I mean by that is a conditioner to add a little moisture like one by a cheap brand like suave, tresemme, Vo5 etc + a Deep Conditioner 

Also is this a good balance 

Prepooing 
Using oils & a cheap conditioner + cleansing shampoo + Regular Hair conditioner + a Deep conditioner 

Let me know 
Thanks ladies


----------



## JJamiah

moisturizing shampoo and a Deep conditioner here McBrides3


----------



## JJamiah

daviine 

I like this line and it definitely is a staple now.

I have tried.... and adore...

As I Am Coconut Cowash
As I Am Double Butter 
As I Am Moisture Milk

I like these products great moisturizers  

When I plan to do a twist out, I will use the double butter, and moisture milk together. I did a braid out with the Double butter and was pleased  plus just using it along my edges and on my ends to freshen up during the week is great.  Soft soft hair.


----------



## The Princess

lesile C, Im glad to get rid of both items  I probally shampooed my hair three times. They both are gone. 

OMGosh, I just wish my natural hair would just hurry up and grow. When I needed a relaxer the NG would be overwhelming. 

Vent Over


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My hair is crunchy with this Eco styler. Washing ASAP...tomorrow i'm tired.


----------



## shortt29

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Leslie C sounds like you made it work.
> 
> Yes I am trying to limit some of the more expensive products in my budget. As you know 613 isn not up for debate. Yet, I can limit some of  the extra Wen I do purchase , down to one 32 oz bottle.
> 
> I also ADORE adore the curlformers like no other.
> 
> How is your transition far other then the non-drying braid out last night?
> 
> FInally I have had two successful braid outs back to back, after several tries and no success.  I am super excited.
> 
> My new growth and relaxer are now behaving themselves



Curl formers and ponytail roller sets are making this long-term transition possible for me!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Uh oh I discovered the Pin curl set with Hair Crush on YT. I'm in love. I'm going to try it this week.


----------



## shortt29

McBrides3 said:
			
		

> Thank you lesile_C does anybody know where I can buy a length check shirt ?



I just made my own and it came out well! Do a YT search and you will see how to do it yourself.


----------



## shortt29

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> My hair is crunchy with this Eco styler. Washing ASAP...tomorrow i'm tired.



Which Ecostyler did u use...I use Argan and the blue one...neither make my hair crunchy


----------



## JJamiah

shortt29 said:


> Curl formers and ponytail roller sets are making this long-term transition possible for me!


 
shortt29 curl formers definitely helps with the transition.

I honestly can't wait to get my next hair trim in four months. I need to up my Protein because my ends are looking crazy. Will trim my hair every four months.


----------



## Lanea87

I been on a bun mission, think imma stay on it.....unless I get me some braids or something.


----------



## JJamiah

Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?


----------



## JJamiah

JJamiah said:


> Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?


 
Since I plan to cut in January 2014, I will braid it up and wig it until April.
My first style will most likely be a braided updo


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> @daviine
> 
> I like this line and it definitely is a staple now.
> 
> I have tried.... and adore...
> 
> As I Am Coconut Cowash
> As I Am Double Butter
> As I Am Moisture Milk
> 
> I like these products great moisturizers
> 
> When I plan to do a twist out, I will use the double butter, and moisture milk together. I did a braid out with the Double butter and was pleased  plus just using it along my edges and on my ends to freshen up during the week is great.  Soft soft hair.


 
All Ive tried was the coconut cowash bc it was the cheapest product lol. I heard the twisting cream is good too...would like to try that out.

@mcbride3 usually once a week I prepoo with warm coconut oil and sometimes add honey and/or cheapie conditioner, shampoo with a sulfate free shampoo (CON Argan oil currently), and DC. Midweek I will cowash and do a regular rinse out conditioner in the shower. This last batch of twists I put in, I left in for 10 days and towards the end (around day 7 or 8) I cowashed them. Next time aroound I think Ill shoot for two weeks and cowash on day 7 and shampoo on day 14 when I take them down. My hair seems to be thriving...I think Ill start keeping it twisted for two weeks out of the month.

havilland OMG I totally forgot about that elasta QP breakage serum...I used to use that yearrrrrs ago. It reminds me of Nexxus Emergencee except a fraction of the price...I dont think Ive even seen it anyplace in a long long time. We dont have any BSS's where I live except for Sally's.


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?



I will love to do a WNG with a side part. However I want my hair to be unstretched SL. Long ways to go, though.


----------



## The Princess

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> I been on a bun mission, think imma stay on it.....unless I get me some braids or something.



Yeah me too.  The front of my hair is wavy and getting thick, I'm almost willing to cut the back but I know it wont lay flat. Therefore it's in a sock bun  Probally for the remaining of the year.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

JJamiah said:


> Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?



I'll probably keep my hair in a twist out since I'm only about nine months shy and I won't have much of a BC to do.


----------



## ezina

JJamiah said:


> Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?



Oo good question. Maybe someone should make a thread on that so it can get more exposure and responses.

I'm about 14 months into my transition and I have at least 22 months to go. The first style I think I will do are twists/twistouts or a wash and go. And after I play with that for a week or so, I'll go back to serious protective styling (with bi-monthly length checks with flat ironed hair) for another year or until I'm full waist length. After waist length, I'll enjoy my hair more and protect style less. Can't wait till all this goes down!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Which Ecostyler did u use...I use Argan and the blue one...neither make my hair crunchy



The clear one. It's makes it hard.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?



I don't know because I am not sure where my hair will be in 2 yrs


----------



## CandiceC

JJamiah said:


> Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?


 
I'll probably do a fro pulled back with a headband. The bigger the fro the better.


----------



## daviine

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> My hair is crunchy with this Eco styler. Washing ASAP...tomorrow i'm tired.



PinkSunshine77 

I just recently tried the Olive oil ecostyler and it was decent. My hair isnt crunchy. I used it on freshly cowashed hair over some Leave in conditioner. I was planning on doing a search to read how people use it in order to get the most out of it.  
How did you use it? 

How does everyone else use it?


----------



## daviine

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> Uh oh I discovered the Pin curl set with Hair Crush on YT. I'm in love. I'm going to try it this week.



I'm on phone... Sorry for not multiquoting. I saw that video too but haven't tried them yet. I love pin curls but have been too nervous to try them.  Keep me posted on how yours come out!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

daviine said:


> PinkSunshine77
> 
> I just recently tried the Olive oil ecostyler and it was decent. My hair isnt crunchy. I used it on freshly cowashed hair over some Leave in conditioner. I was planning on doing a search to read how people use it in order to get the most out of it.
> How did you use it?
> 
> How does everyone else use it?


I used it after washing, then putting leave ins. When I dont use enough EVOO in it, I get crunchy.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

daviine said:


> I'm on phone... Sorry for not multiquoting. I saw that video too but haven't tried them yet. I love pin curls but have been too nervous to try them.  Keep me posted on how yours come out!



thanks will do! I think I've watched this video 5x already. I had no idea you could do curls without having to sleep on uncomfortable rollers. I have the satin pillow rollers but still a little uncomfortable.


----------



## daviine

DH just bought scissors to cut my son's hair. I'm going to tell him to hide them from me.


----------



## JJamiah

Going to henna again this week. My edges are not colored. Going to sleep over night with it so it will take well.


----------



## shortt29

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Going to henna again this week. My edges are not colored. Going to sleep over night with it so it will take well.



I will probably henna this weekend...starting to see a little grey popping out in front.


----------



## Lanea87

JJamiah said:


> Ladies what hair style are you first going to do when you first BC?



Still might hide in a bun. 
Might go get it flatironed just to know how long it is LOL



The Princess said:


> Yeah me too.  The front of my hair is wavy and getting thick, I'm almost willing to cut the back but I know it wont lay flat. Therefore it's in a sock bun  Probally for the remaining of the year.



Its just so much easier, I dont have to worry about this Texas heat messing up my style and all that craziness.



daviine said:


> PinkSunshine77
> 
> I just recently tried the Olive oil ecostyler and it was decent. My hair isnt crunchy. I used it on freshly cowashed hair over some Leave in conditioner. I was planning on doing a search to read how people use it in order to get the most out of it.
> How did you use it? *I put mine on after my LI and M&S and I use the Argan Oil kind right now.....Use it on a daily basis or whenever I need to look presentable. I didnt use any today and it still looked decent, just not as sleek.*
> 
> How does everyone else use it?


----------



## The Princess

Read in another post a 4a hair type,  pre treat her hair with conditioner then shampoo. Will try that today or later this week. 

I will with cowash or shampoo tonight.


----------



## The Princess

I wash my hair Saturday and put it in a sock bun Sunday. I ran 4-5 miles Monday and my hair is still holding up today.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I was trying to hard to take a pic of my NG but dang, I couldn't do it. I couldn't get a good picture at all even with added light. How do ladies get good pics of their NG? I'm trying to document my entire transition/hair journey and taking pic from the back are always hard, blah.


----------



## MsDee14

shrinkage is crazy. This is just my widows peak too.

My goal for one year post is for the front of my hair to reach my nose. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## MsDee14

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I was trying to hard to take a pic of my NG but dang, I couldn't do it. I couldn't get a good picture at all even with added light. How do ladies get good pics of their NG? I'm trying to document my entire transition/hair journey and taking pic from the back are always hard, blah.



hmm..back of the hair is hard. You may need to enlist help. Or place a white piece of paper underneath the hair so you can clearly see the new-growth.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MsDee14 said:


> hmm..back of the hair is hard. You may need to enlist help. Or place a white piece of paper underneath the hair so you can clearly see the new-growth.



No one is ever here LOL I'm a SAHM and when I'm trying to take my Pics my Hubby is not home. The babies are too little to help. That paper is a good idea! I was hoping I didn't have to wet my hair everytime I want to take a pic.


----------



## Meemee6223

Something wrong with the crown of my head! It breaks easily and always feels very dry there. It's also very short. A piece is sticking out of my braids and I'm trying to figure out why that area is so short.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

K ladies, figured it out, a mirror!  now is there a "Transitioners, lets see your new growth" thread? Off to search.


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> Going to henna again this week. My edges are not colored. Going to sleep over night with it so it will take well.


 
JJamiah  when I BC Im likely going to color too...and rock a hot twistout I hope!   I need to Henna too...Im well overdo.



shortt29 said:


> I will probably henna this weekend...starting to see a little grey popping out in front.


 
shortt29 I almost fell out of my chair back in June when I noticed m first gray...it was a springy gray hair that popped out straight from the root. I plucked that sucker...but old wives tales say if you pluck one, 3 will grow back lol. My husband is getting gray around the temples and not happy about it lol.



Meemee6223 said:


> Something wrong with the crown of my head! It breaks easily and always feels very dry there. It's also very short. A piece is sticking out of my braids and I'm trying to figure out why that area is so short.



Meemee6223 You are probably like me and that is your trouble area. You have to really baby it and apply extra product there. When you moisturize or DC, apply it to that area first and apply extra for good measure. Make sure you keep it moisturized even if that means multiple times a day bc it will break off if it is dry. Mine is stubborn and at first I was putting something on it 2-3 times a day. Now it is finally retaining moisture better and I can get away with once a day.  Be extra gentle with that section when detangling too. When I come out of the shower to detangle, I was doing 4 sections, but now Im doing 6 and the 2 middle sections are the crown. Its working well. I see you are in braids right now, so I would spray it down reallly good and seal it with oil often. I think the synthetic hair can pull moisture from your hair too.


----------



## JJamiah

Mixed my Henna up. Will be happily applying it tomorrow


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> Mixed my Henna up. Will be happily applying it tomorrow


 
JJamiah What do you put in your henna? Post a pic of the results!


----------



## daviine

I'm in Florida. I remember I used to love doing carry-on so I wouldn't have to go to baggage claim but now it's not so great. The limitation on the toiletries  is killing me so all I brought with me was Tresemme gel because i couldn't  figure out how to pack my gel. I bought a travel size. I brought a serum but I cant wait to see what my hair does in the  humidity. I am so  annoyed that I have all these products at home that I need to use up but I couldn't bring them because  I wasn't checking my baggage.  

I need to go buy a hair trap/hair catcher so I don't clog my husband's uncle's tub.  That would be awkward. I brought my Hair One samples so we'll see how that goes. 

Walmarts are everywhere but I can't buy anything because Delta makes you pay to check baggage. We just landed and I think  I'm already over budget, lol. 

Thanks for reading my ramblings.


----------



## Lanea87

The Princess said:


> Read in another post a 4a hair type,  *pre treat her hair with conditioner then shampoo*. Will try that today or later this week.
> 
> I will with cowash or shampoo tonight.



I do this too. I dry DC, wash, and then CW sometimes; if not I jump out after the wash of shampoo.



The Princess said:


> I wash my hair Saturday and put it in a sock bun Sunday. I ran 4-5 miles Monday and my hair is still holding up today.



Are you a freq runner, if so how often are you washing your hair? I walk/jog daily at the minimum of 3 miles (today I did 4) and I wash on Fridays and CW on Tuesday, just to make sure that the salt isnt drying my hair out.



PinkSunshine77 said:


> I was trying to hard to take a pic of my NG but dang, I couldn't do it. I couldn't get a good picture at all even with added light. How do ladies get good pics of their NG? I'm trying to document my entire transition/hair journey and taking pic from the back are always hard, blah.



I am stilling learning, I dont feel like asking for help so I basically said F it. I wish I could get a decent pic because my edges is wavy but the inside is coily. 



MsDee14 said:


> shrinkage is crazy. This is just my widows peak too.
> 
> My goal for one year post is for the front of my hair to reach my nose. Crossing my fingers.



Love your nail color.....



Meemee6223 said:


> Something wrong with the crown of my head! It breaks easily and always feels very dry there. It's also very short. A piece is sticking out of my braids and I'm trying to figure out why that area is so short.



I would spray it like Leslie said with a moisturizer.



Leslie_C said:


> Meemee6223 You are probably like me and that is your trouble area. You have to really baby it and apply extra product there. When you moisturize or DC, apply it to that area first and apply extra for good measure. *Make sure you keep it moisturized even if that means multiple times a day bc it will break off if it is dry*. Mine is stubborn and at first I was putting something on it 2-3 times a day. Now it is finally retaining moisture better and I can get away with once a day.  Be extra gentle with that section when detangling too. When I come out of the shower to detangle, I was doing 4 sections, but now Im doing 6 and the 2 middle sections are the crown. Its working well. I see you are in braids right now, so I would *spray it down reallly good and seal it with oil often. I think the synthetic hair can pull moisture from your hair too*.


----------



## Lanea87

Guess who is 7 months as of yesterday?
Woot woot, yep me!


----------



## Lynn84

I did it 

It was spur of the moment. One minute I was at Home Depot buying paint and the next I was getting it all chopped off .


----------



## Lanea87

^^^^U's a natural girl now!!!!


----------



## Lynn84

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> ^^^^U's a natural girl now!!!!



I can't stop touching it. DH is going to be in for a bit of a shock. He didn't believe me when I said I was going to do it. I've been threatening to do it forever lol!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Meemee6223 said:


> Something wrong with the crown of my head! It breaks easily and always feels very dry there. It's also very short. A piece is sticking out of my braids and I'm trying to figure out why that area is so short.



Double up your moisture to that area. My crown's a beast too. When you use conditioner, leave-in, whatever, double up in that area.


----------



## daviine

Lynn84 said:
			
		

> I did it
> 
> It was spur of the moment. One minute I was at Home Depot buying paint and the next I was getting it all chopped off .



Lynn84
Congrats! So was the salon near Home Depot?


----------



## Lynn84

daviine said:


> @Lynn84
> Congrats! So was the salon near Home Depot?


Thanks! Not really. I was in Home Depot to get paint and I kept tugging at the relaxed hair and I just said forget it, lemme just cut all the relaxed hair off and see how it goes . DH says he has to get used to it but at least he's not mad .


----------



## Sade18

I haven't posted in a while. I'm currently 15 weeks post. This is the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer. Thanks to great co-washing conditioners, water, Shea butter and PATIENCE  , I have no desire to go back to relaxers. Usually at this time I'd be running to the store to get a kit. 

But now I'm just looking forward to each week that passes because it marks another week without a relaxer and another step towards being natural. I haven't had any problems yet! And I know that if I stick to my regimen, this transition might be a breeze.


----------



## Lanea87

Dang, Im thinking about jumping in the shower to CW again.....I just did it yesterday.


----------



## RemyRem

No manipulation for my hair since i put in these two strand twists on Friday.  Im proud of myself b/c usually I would be messing w/ my hair so much. I plan on untwisting tomorrow and probably will post a pic.


*Question:* 
Does anybody here use curlformers? I just went and bought some (not the real ones, but the ones on ebay. i.e. being in college you gotta take shortcuts for ya money lol) and I just wanted to know what products I should use with them. But I've heard the ones on ebay work just like reg curlformers. I just didnt want to shell out that kind of money b/c textbooks arent cheap and i still have 3 left to buy.


----------



## Sophisto

Ten months and still holding on...


----------



## havilland

Lynn84 said:


> I did it
> 
> It was spur of the moment. One minute I was at Home Depot buying paint and the next I was getting it all chopped off .


 

congrats!!!!


----------



## HoneyA

Just finished DCing on dry hair, rinsing, blow drying on a very low heat, moisturising and braiding it in 10 plaits for a fresh braid out tomorrow. The plan is to rock braid out styles for as long as I can stand it for the next 12 months. I'm thinking loose updos. I really don't know what else to do. I am not one for twists and braids so that's out for sure. Other than that I have to get a good leave in to set my braidouts with. Right now I'm just using activators like S-Curl and Care free Curl Gold. I also trimmed my ends today since my relaxed hair was tangling at the ends.


----------



## JJamiah

I henna'd today and I have been Deep conditioning since about 3:30pm. 

Might just rinse tomorrow and blow it out, flat iron it! Haven't wore my hair out in a minute  and a Deep Condition session over night is just what I need to do before flat ironing anyway


----------



## ready2gro

I might be able to stick this thing out! This part is all natural and it's been 7 months


----------



## JJamiah

Okay I am not bragging or nothing..... Because I don't have any pictures.... But I straightened my hair and you talk about SHINE and Sleek and silk! My new growth is like SHINE down on me! and love me dearly!

It is so Soft and silky. I must confess I think my prep from yesterday had a lot to do with it!


----------



## Napp

Does anyone find that their NG has no hold? I am doing twists out and as the days go by my roots just turn into fluff and the ends stay perfectly curled. Its not horribly noticable now but i can see it becoming a problem as my hair gets longer. I just use a leave in and setting lotion to style my hair.


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Okay I am not bragging or nothing..... Because I don't have any pictures.... But I straightened my hair and you talk about SHINE and Sleek and silk! My new growth is like SHINE down on me! and love me dearly!
> 
> It is so Soft and silky. I must confess I think my prep from yesterday had a lot to do with it!



What steps did you take.


----------



## JJamiah

I henna'd my hair  for  5 hours . I deep conditioned with avon advantage  moisture mask for 6 hours. And then I added my leave in conditioners, c h I  keratin mist, dudley's p c a moisture retainer, redken heat glide .  I stretched my hair and blow dry it. After it was 85% dry. I tucked it  a way until this morning. I got my crock comb and flat iron in spaced each section about 1 inch . Only going over each piece 1 time.


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I henna'd my hair  for  5 hours . I deep conditioned with avon advantage  moisture mask for 6 hours. And then I added my leave in conditioners, c h I  keratin mist, dudley's p c a moisture retainer, redken heat glide .  I stretched my hair and blow dry it. After it was 85% dry. I tucked it  a way until this morning. I got my crock comb and flat iron in spaced each section about 1 inch . Only going over each piece 1 time.



I need to get with the henna program.


----------



## shortt29

I can't wait to henna this weekend


----------



## JJamiah

RemyRem

I use curlformers and I also have about 4 text books to buy before September  

I use lotta body 5:1 (water to lotta body), Kera care foam, wen styling cream,  and ors twist and loc gel. I think you will enjoy them. I know I do


----------



## Rae81

Napp said:
			
		

> Does anyone find that their NG has no hold? I am doing twists out and as the days go by my roots just turn into fluff and the ends stay perfectly curled. Its not horribly noticable now but i can see it becoming a problem as my hair gets longer. I just use a leave in and setting lotion to style my hair.



Yes I noticed this with my braid outs. What I started doing is doing more corn rows before I could do 3-4 and my hair come out fine but now I have to do 6 now to make it look better

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Lanea87

I might get back on the on that henna, I use to be on it hard back in the day.
I still have 2 boxes around here somewhere.....

Wash day is tomorrow see yall then.


----------



## HoneyA

Napp said:


> Does anyone find that their NG has no hold? I am doing twists out and as the days go by my roots just turn into fluff and the ends stay perfectly curled. Its not horribly noticable now but i can see it becoming a problem as my hair gets longer. I just use a leave in and setting lotion to style my hair.



Yes, I noticed that just this week when I used an activator to set the braid out. I'll try my water and vatika oil mix and see if that helps. That use to give a really good hold earlier in my transition but I didn't have as much natural hair to play with then. 

Does anybody in the thread get their braid-outs on natural hair to hold well and if so what is your technique? TIA

Bought the following this week: Cantu Shea Butter for natural hair, CON Ultra Moisturising Shampoo and the Moisture Extreme Conditioner. Loving the Cantu shea butter already


----------



## HoneyA

Rae81 said:


> Yes I noticed this with my braid outs. What I started doing is doing more corn rows before I could do 3-4 and my hair come out fine but now I have to do 6 now to make it look better
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



I tried more plaits as well and it still didn't come out right on my hair. Maybe a product/setting issue in my case.


----------



## MsDee14

38 weeks post!!

I have my hair out today in a braid-n-curl and I know exactly what you ladies are talking about regarding the natural hair not having "hold" (see attached pic)
It doesn't really bother me since I still have much more relaxed hair than natural hair still.

Oh and if your interested in seeing some of my random transitioning photos..I posted some on my blog http://www.6footlonghair.com/2012/07/random-transitioning-photos.html


----------



## Lanea87

Wash Day....
Just DCed for 45 mins with a mix of stuff. About to jump in the shower and wash this out and throw it in a ponytail until tonight then I will detangle.


----------



## Sade18

Just BC'd my big sister's hair last night. She transitioned for about a year and a half. Let me just say that her hair is beautiful. I was honored that she trusted only me to cut it. *BUT*...it was NOT easy. OMG!!

My sister and I are not the type to use the hair typing system because our hair doesn't perfectly fit in any one category. But for those who use the system, I would say that my sister's hair ranges from 3a to 4a. That's a HUGE range! So you can only imagine how difficult it was for me to cut her hair. Some sections were super curly and clumped together which made it easier to discern the natural hair from the relaxed hair. Other sections were big, loose waves and fuzzy waves. When I got to those sections all I could do was...  

I'm pretty sure I was more excited than she was when I finally finished lol 

But needless to say, we both shouted "It's over!!" at the same time, referring to the end of her transition. I gifted her with a strip from a nylon stocking that I had bought to tie my hair with. She used it to make her first ever HUGE curly puff. She has A LOT of hair lol It stretches to about an inch above APL in the back.

Her BC made me all the more excited to continue with my transition


----------



## Rae81

i am interested to see how my hair will look when i finally bc. the left side in the front has tight curls my right side in the front is straight . my crown is is extremely tightly curled and in the back the left side is tight and the right side is a lil looser. when i wear my hair pulled back my left side waves up and the right side is straight its weird its like a little dividing line right in the middle of my head. at first i thought the front section of my head thats  straight was heat damage from when i was straighting my hair early in my transition, but my hair has grown and i dont have nay curly hair at all in that section so i guess it will just be my straight section. whew i needed to vent about my hair today lol


----------



## havilland

Sade18 said:


> Just BC'd my big sister's hair last night. She transitioned for about a year and a half. Let me just say that her hair is beautiful. I was honored that she trusted only me to cut it. *BUT*...it was NOT easy. OMG!!
> 
> My sister and I are not the type to use the hair typing system because our hair doesn't perfectly fit in any one category. But for those who use the system, I would say that my sister's hair ranges from 3a to 4a. That's a HUGE range! So you can only imagine how difficult it was for me to cut her hair. Some sections were super curly and clumped together which made it easier to discern the natural hair from the relaxed hair. Other sections were big, loose waves and fuzzy waves. When I got to those sections all I could do was...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I was more excited than she was when I finally finished lol
> 
> But needless to say, we both shouted "It's over!!" at the same time, referring to the end of her transition. I gifted her with a strip from a nylon stocking that I had bought to tie my hair with. She used it to make her first ever HUGE curly puff. She has A LOT of hair lol It stretches to about an inch above APL in the back.
> 
> Her BC made me all the more excited to continue with my transition


 

no pics???? dang.......


----------



## Rae81

think im going to try a twist-n-curl, i want to rod my hair but i think a twist -n-curl might be easier


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i chickened out and never went to the appt i had with the natural stylist.... soooooooooooooo i still haven't had a trim.... i decided to straighten my hair for the weekend but went by the office prior to flat-ironing... i NEVER wear my hair just blown out so that was a conversation piece.... lol

so i came home and flat-ironed..... it took me about an hour because i needed to blow some parts out again (humidity is a beast)... but i did lower my flat-iron from 450 to 370.... i generally only do one pass because my blowdryer gets my hair pretty straight.... 

i sometimes wonder why i relied so heavily on relaxers....

eta:  pics.... the first is my hair right after i washed.... this was the first time i really paid attention to the difference between the new growth and the relaxed ends.... the second is after i finished flat ironing... again, i really don't see why i thought i needed to maintain a relaxer...


----------



## RemyRem

JJamiah said:


> RemyRem
> 
> I use curlformers and I also have about 4 text books to buy before September
> 
> I use lotta body 5:1 (water to lotta body), Kera care foam, wen styling cream,  and ors twist and loc gel. I think you will enjoy them. I know I do




JJamiah And they come out really good? have any pic? I would love to see. I always wanted to try some wen products but maybe in a few months I will be able to get that (I'm becoming a PJ.. lol ).. and I have some motions styling foam. Maybe I could use that. I will see about the gel... b/c I wanna try out some of the aloe vera gel. Thanks for letting me know what products you use!


----------



## JJamiah

RemyRem said:


> JJamiah And they come out really good? have any pic? I would love to see. I always wanted to try some wen products but maybe in a few months I will be able to get that (I'm becoming a PJ.. lol ).. and I have some motions styling foam. Maybe I could use that. I will see about the gel... b/c I wanna try out some of the aloe vera gel. Thanks for letting me know what products you use!



I have a dinosaur phone and have to transfer them later on to the computer  then to this website. LOL

The motions styling foam should be good.

They come out GREAT. I love CURlformers I do. the set looks like the $65 I use to get at the salon. And it holds up well too. I want to learn optional styling to do with it other then pony's and wearing it out. 

I am warning you don't become a PJ. Once you do, it's hard to get back over that mountain of products. I am a former one myself. My stash as a lot of styling products. I am doing fairly well with the other areas. yet, hubby and I agreed since I am paying cash for school, I need to better manage my funds.


----------



## Napp

wow after this way day session i dont think i want to deal with my hair in its natural  state  anymore. ive never seen my hair dread up so terribly since my very first transition.(and back then my hair was triple processed) the only thing i did differently is use CON argan oil shampoo and my hair turned into velcro strips from the root to midshaft. i deep conditioned it using my favorite conditioner which usually gives me good slip and i could not get a comb through my hair. then i had to pick apart each dread strand by stand. thankfully i didnt loose much hair but it is making me rethink the long term transitioning thing. my hair has just been acting a fool!

ive been looking at alot of transition threads and pictures and i just dont get how you ladies do it. it seem like everytime i transition i look fly for the first few months and then BAM my hair looks similar to a crackhead's


----------



## Sade18

havilland said:
			
		

> no pics???? dang.......



Lol sorry. I forgot to take photos. Besides I don't want to post photos without her permission


----------



## Leslie_C

Every.day.this.week. has been a bad hair day! LOL...I think I need to put it back in twists for a week or two (put it in time out lol).  Funny thing is, dryness was a big problem for me, now its so soft it wont even hold a style for crap lol. It just puffs out and any definition or curl falls out when I step outside. It feels soft and fluffy like a cloud or feather pillow or someting though lol. My hair is very cottony/fluffy...hard to get softness AND hold...is that possible or is it an oxymoron?


----------



## shortt29

I just washed and detangled...left Vatika oil and AVJ in it and braided it in 4 sections. Prepared my henna mix with black tea and gso. Will henna, DC and ponytail roller set tomorrow. Not sure if I will flat iron my roots or not yet


----------



## Rae81

Here is a pic of my hair hopefully u can see how one side is wavy and the other side is straight. It looks funny when I'm wearing my buns. Also the side that's wavy is shinier and healthier looking the other side is so dull looking.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## The Princess

Another post


----------



## The Princess

SqrpioQutie said:


> i chickened out and never went to the appt i had with the natural stylist.... soooooooooooooo i still haven't had a trim.... i decided to straighten my hair for the weekend but went by the office prior to flat-ironing... i NEVER wear my hair just blown out so that was a conversation piece.... lol
> 
> so i came home and flat-ironed..... it took me about an hour because i needed to blow some parts out again (humidity is a beast)... but i did lower my flat-iron from 450 to 370.... i generally only do one pass because my blowdryer gets my hair pretty straight....
> 
> i sometimes wonder why i relied so heavily on relaxers....
> 
> eta:  pics.... the first is my hair right after i washed.... this was the first time i really paid attention to the difference between the new growth and the relaxed ends.... the second is after i finished flat ironing... again, i really don't see why i thought i needed to maintain a relaxer...





Your hair look really straight. Good Job. What your Regimen and curl pattern


----------



## Z-kitty

Napp said:


> wow after this way day session i dont think i want to deal with my hair in its natural  state  anymore. ive never seen my hair dread up so terribly since my very first transition.(and back then my hair was triple processed) the only thing i did differently is use CON argan oil shampoo and my hair turned into velcro strips from the root to midshaft. i deep conditioned it using my favorite conditioner which usually gives me good slip and i could not get a comb through my hair. then i had to pick apart each dread strand by stand. thankfully i didnt loose much hair but it is making me rethink the long term transitioning thing. my hair has just been acting a fool!
> 
> ive been looking at alot of transition threads and pictures and i just dont get how you ladies do it. it seem like everytime i transition i look fly for the first few months and then BAM my hair looks similar to a crackhead's



I hope you didnt try to wash your transitioning hair loose.... After about 8 months in I could no longer do that or my hair would mat so bad.


----------



## Sade18

Napp said:
			
		

> wow after this way day session i dont think i want to deal with my hair in its natural  state  anymore. ive never seen my hair dread up so terribly since my very first transition.(and back then my hair was triple processed) the only thing i did differently is use CON argan oil shampoo and my hair turned into velcro strips from the root to midshaft. i deep conditioned it using my favorite conditioner which usually gives me good slip and i could not get a comb through my hair. then i had to pick apart each dread strand by stand. thankfully i didnt loose much hair but it is making me rethink the long term transitioning thing. my hair has just been acting a fool!
> 
> ive been looking at alot of transition threads and pictures and i just dont get how you ladies do it. it seem like everytime i transition i look fly for the first few months and then BAM my hair looks similar to a crackhead's



I had an issue like that when I tried the One 'n' Only Argan Oil Shampoo. My hair hated it!!!! And my biggest error was shampooing with my hair loose. That caused so many tangles and knots that could've been avoided had I sectioned my hair off properly. Luckily, I DC'd with my trusty conditioner. I sat down and had to detangle every knot. 

This issue is not the fault of your natural hair, it just reacted naturally to the product. The product caused your hair to do what it did. So now you know not to use that product again. I know detangling must've been a hassle though.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

The Princess said:


> Your hair look really straight. Good Job. What your Regimen and curl pattern



thank you!!.... i have no specific regimen really.... i co-wash everyday unless my hair is straightened... then i wear a wet bun.... 

when i straighten, i do a double shampoo (suave clarifying and HE drama clean) and then i use either garnier fructis 3 minute undo (like yesterday) or whatever other moisturizing conditioner i have on hand.... i'll use a leave-in (yesterday it was beautiful textures tangle taming leave-in), detangle (which generally is like 2 minutes worth of work) and then blow it out with the handheld with the comb attachment on medium... oh, and i use the smallest comb attachment.... when i'm ready to flat iron, i section, do a a quick second blow dry on high with paul mitchell super skinny serum and then flat iron using a light spritz of heat protectant (silk elements)....

the only thing that's involved is the whole straightening process, which is why i don't do it often.... lol

i probably need to do a protein treatment at some point in the near future but i admittedly haven't put too much thought into it....

eta:  i forgot the curl pattern question... if i were to guess, i'd say 3c/4a but it'd be a pure t guess.... if i ever make it to the natural stylist, maybe i'll get a definite answer... lol


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Napp said:


> wow after this way day session i dont think i want to deal with my hair in its natural  state  anymore. ive never seen my hair dread up so terribly since my very first transition.(and back then my hair was triple processed) the only thing i did differently is use CON argan oil shampoo and my hair turned into velcro strips from the root to midshaft. i deep conditioned it using my favorite conditioner which usually gives me good slip and i could not get a comb through my hair. then i had to pick apart each dread strand by stand. thankfully i didnt loose much hair but it is making me rethink the long term transitioning thing. my hair has just been acting a fool!
> 
> ive been looking at alot of transition threads and pictures and i just dont get how you ladies do it. it seem like everytime i transition i look fly for the first few months and then BAM my hair looks similar to a crackhead's



i'm really wary of some shampoos - especially those containing oils... they just don't do well for my hair for some reason.... i don't have the same issue with conditioners that are heavy in oil though.... my biggest issue is with olive oil... at 9 months post, i still find that my HE drama clean does the best for me.... i get clean without feeling stripped....


----------



## JJamiah

I think for my September hair style instead of a cornrow updo, I'll get a weave. Short hair style and funky for a month  

Then I will break it down and wear a half wig  so I can keepup with my weekly DCing


----------



## The Princess

I had to place my silicon mix shampoo in the corner for stripping my hair so bad this midweek shampoo. 

I think I'm going to wash my hair with WEN 613 and DC with ----haven't made up my mind yet. 

I purchased Motions silk leave in conditioner and I like it alot. I used it on my second day bun. I just sprayed my whole head and my bun and put my scarf back on. The next morning my natural hair was soft and laid flat with waves. I didn't have to use any gel or anything.  It's apart of my rotation. 

I been using Fantasia IC styling gel. I have a love/hate with it. I like that it defines my curls instantly and it has a good hold and gives me deep waves when I bun. However I hate that it flakes when I use it on second day hair. It turns white and ugly. Even if I use any other conditioner to moisturize, the gel in my hair makes it flakes up.          


So I only use the gel on freshly clean hair.


----------



## Lanea87

Sade18 said:


> Lol sorry. I forgot to take photos. Besides I don't want to post photos without her permission



Ask her please, we dont want her face just her hair 



Rae81 said:


> Here is a pic of my hair hopefully u can see how one side is wavy and the other side is straight. It looks funny when I'm wearing my buns. Also the side that's wavy is shinier and healthier looking the other side is so dull looking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Have you clarified?
That is soooo weird that one said is wavy and the other side doesnt match iterplexed


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Hey ladies, I cheated today and cut a tiny bit of relaxed hair from the left nape. It feels good to finally see my texture. I can monitor it now and see what products my hair likes best overall, but especially that section. OK, I should've never done that because now I'm anxious. Lord someone keep the Scissors away!

Here it is:


----------



## Napp

Z-kitty said:


> I hope you didnt try to wash your transitioning hair loose.... After about 8 months in I could no longer do that or my hair would mat so bad.





Sade18 said:


> I had an issue like that when I tried the One 'n' Only Argan Oil Shampoo. My hair hated it!!!! And my biggest error was shampooing with my hair loose. That caused so many tangles and knots that could've been avoided had I sectioned my hair off properly. Luckily, I DC'd with my trusty conditioner. I sat down and had to detangle every knot.
> 
> This issue is not the fault of your natural hair, it just reacted naturally to the product. The product caused your hair to do what it did. So now you know not to use that product again. I know detangling must've been a hassle though.





SqrpioQutie said:


> i'm really wary of some shampoos - especially those containing oils... they just don't do well for my hair for some reason.... i don't have the same issue with conditioners that are heavy in oil though.... my biggest issue is with olive oil... at 9 months post, i still find that my HE drama clean does the best for me.... i get clean without feeling stripped....



i wash my hair in 2 sections. maybe ill do it in 4 next time.

ive never had success with sulfate free shampoo and i think that is the culprit.


oh fyi i think i might be the only one in here who is not transitioning to "natural". I'm not ready to be natural yet because i know i will have to BC and im just not ready to deal with it untamed... im only 5 months post and frustrated as heck! It was the same way each time i transitioned.

Im just letting my NG grow out so i can try the new keratin treatments. I'm just waiting for it to come in the mail so hopefully this will be the last bad wash day i have in a while


----------



## The Princess

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Hey ladies, I cheated today and cut a tiny bit of relaxed hair from the left nape. It feels good to finally see my texture. I can monitor it now and see what products my hair likes best overall, but especially that section. OK, I should've never done that because now I'm anxious. Lord someone keep the Scissors away!
> 
> Here it is:


 


Your curls are beautiful.

I cut a patch in the middle of my head. I also cut some inches off. It feel so good.


----------



## The Princess

Anyone tried any of the products from the new Cantu sheabutter natural line.

Below is a link that was started a few months back. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=609173

Just wondering if anyone transitioners tried it out.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

phone pics of some of my natural roots!!





ignore the weave lol


----------



## SqrpioQutie

oh yall.... i went to a jazz festival today/tonight and why oh why did i think that the humidity wouldn't kill my hair?!?!?.... i started out with the cutest curly ponytail on top of my head with a long curly parted bang (or would that just be considered the side, idk).... either way, it was really cute and i went skipping out of here like i was gonna do something... my friend even tried to call it out as a clip in since i told her i was gonna skip all the work and wear a half wig...

anyhoo... i expected the curls to fall... what i didn't anticipate was the rain that fell and the resulting almost immediate reversion of my natural hair... my guess is that i reverted so easily because 1, i've never rocked with an abundance of completely natural hair and 2, i flat ironed using less heat than normal for me... 

tomorrow, i will be rocking a bun.... a cute one, but a bun nonetheless.... lol


----------



## PinkSunshine77

The Princess said:
			
		

> Your curls are beautiful.
> 
> I cut a patch in the middle of my head. I also cut some inches off. It feel so good.



Thank you! It's the first time I've ever seen them


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> i wash my hair in 2 sections. maybe ill do it in 4 next time.
> 
> ive never had success with sulfate free shampoo and i think that is the culprit.
> 
> 
> oh fyi i think i might be the only one in here who is not transitioning to "natural". I'm not ready to be natural yet because i know i will have to BC and im just not ready to deal with it untamed... im only 5 months post and frustrated as heck! It was the same way each time i transitioned.
> 
> Im just letting my NG grow out so i can try the new keratin treatments. I'm just waiting for it to come in the mail so hopefully this will be the last bad wash day i have in a while



Good luck with the keratin .......to me, heat straightened is still natural.   hang out with us!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i just made my first whipped shea butter.... neato.... then i proceeded to twist my hair into 5 sections using my new whipped butter and so far i'm pleased... feels nice and moisturized.... can't wait to see how it feels when i take it down and then put it into my bun (cuz i wasn't playing about that whole bun for day 2 of this jazz festival).... 

i want to try a pomade next... how do you make those??

maybe i'll make my flaxseed gel today too.... i've been sitting on this for a minute...


----------



## Lanea87

Bunning......still 
ETA....yea it's fake


----------



## SqrpioQutie

sooooooooo i ended up not bunning and did a side low ponytail that was actually sorta cute with a twist going back into it.... however after experimenting with my new whipped shea butter this morning i sorta hated how my hair felt (i hate using a lot of products in my hair when it's straight) so i decided i'd wash and attempt a twist-out.... plus, i bought the jane carter sample pack when i was in target this morning so i was anxious to see if it was any good....

so, after messing with all of that, i twisted my hair and pinned it up... lo and behold, i had left a little piece out... so the question was add it into a twist orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr experiment????

experiment it is!!!

so i cut it.... ... from my measurement (yardstick) i cut just over a 3 inch piece of hair (1st pic).... the remaining curl stretches to the bottom of my neck (2nd and 3rd pics)... the flash went crazy on that last pic - sorry!!!

and i sorta liked the shampoo, the conditioner idk.... LOVE the wrap and roll thus far as well as the curl defining cream.... i'll know better in the morning...


----------



## Meemee6223

The only thing I have been using to moisturize my hair while in braids is a spray leave in conditioner. What kind of moisturizer should I use while in braids?


----------



## Lanea87

^^^^Thats what I used.
I had the African Royale Braid something......


----------



## JJamiah

IN my braids I use Parneavu Tea Tree Braid spray and Nu Gro Moisturizing spray


----------



## JJamiah

Sporting a Bun right now  yay! awe to the some LOL. 

I like it. Half Wigs hair (here) I come


----------



## Leslie_C

Im super excited that I finally did a successful twist and curl that held when I went outside and didnt go poof and look like I stuck my finger in a light socket. What worked was mixing eco styler gel with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie..and it was a soft, touchable hold-no helmet head result. So happy! I did it on wet hair and shrinkage was a beast, but Im still happy with the results. Made me feel "natural" lol.

Now I have mini pineapples in and am praying I can wear it to work tomorrow and get two day hair. Will pick up some henna on the way home tomorrow and let it sit overnight to hopefully henna on wednesday...thats the only day it fits in this week so if not it will be next week before I can henna.

Does anybody around here lighten your hair with honey? Id like to play with that and henna for color bc my hair is so chronically dry I pretty sure if I color it when Im natural it will be a mistake lol. Its hard enough to stay on top of moisture as it is! To those who have chemically colored their hair, how much harder is it to moisturize and avoid breakage than non color treated hair?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Um, so ladies, got a little Scissor happy. No I didn't BC but I did take a bigger section (not too big) from the left back middle area and I cut the relaxed ends off. Hey, I wanted to see how much approximately my hair has grown since Feb and my hair texture. It looks like 3 inches maybe?  I am pleased. Now, no more scissors, nope. 

The piece I just cut:


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Do any of you get those moments of "why"??  I just had one and was this close to just deciding I'd pick up a relaxed tomorrow. My problem is length - I don't want to give it up!!  I think the epic fail twist out helped me come to that conclusion too. But I squashed it simply because I refuse to just give in. 

Tomorrow I'll start wet bunning again. Maybe I'll blow it out again in a month or so. 

I want natural hair for the fullness - that's the prize I have to focus on. I'm at about APL now. I'd like the same amount of natural hair before I do any real cutting.


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Im super excited that I finally did a successful twist and curl that held when I went outside and didnt go poof and look like I stuck my finger in a light socket. What worked was mixing eco styler gel with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie..and it was a soft, touchable hold-no helmet head result. So happy! I did it on wet hair and shrinkage was a beast, but Im still happy with the results. Made me feel "natural" lol.
> 
> Now I have mini pineapples in and am praying I can wear it to work tomorrow and get two day hair. Will pick up some henna on the way home tomorrow and let it sit overnight to hopefully henna on wednesday...thats the only day it fits in this week so if not it will be next week before I can henna.
> 
> Does anybody around here lighten your hair with honey? Id like to play with that and henna for color bc my hair is so chronically dry I pretty sure if I color it when Im natural it will be a mistake lol. Its hard enough to stay on top of moisture as it is! To those who have chemically colored their hair, how much harder is it to moisturize and avoid breakage than non color treated hair?



Looks good!!!


----------



## shortt29

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> Do any of you get those moments of "why"??  I just had one and was this close to just deciding I'd pick up a relaxed tomorrow. My problem is length - I don't want to give it up!!  I think the epic fail twist out helped me come to that conclusion too. But I squashed it simply because I refuse to just give in.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll start wet bunning again. Maybe I'll blow it out again in a month or so.
> 
> I want natural hair for the fullness - that's the prize I have to focus on. I'm at about APL now. I'd like the same amount of natural hair before I do any real cutting.



That's exactly what's keeping me in the game! I want full, APL, natural hair. I'm APL now but these relaxed ends on my transitioning hair look a mess  I refuse to cut it because I NEED to be able to pull it back into a bun or ponytail


----------



## JJamiah

So, I woke up this morning and used my AS I AM Double Butter, Jojoba Oil and Hair One Mist on my straightened hair into a bun. Not only didn't it revert, my back dry hair is now moisturized and feeling unbelievable.  
Thumbs up to the Double Butter 

Does anyone know a cheaper Mist that is available locally?


----------



## CandiceC

I bought a baby afro pony puff to put over my bun. It was in 1B and too dark.  I may go back and get the 2. 
I put the 1B puff on my cat's head and took some photos. 

35 weeks post today.


----------



## Lanea87

Cowashing today and back into my bun until Friday.....


----------



## SqrpioQutie

this is what i want to get back to:

[IMG]http://pic20.picturetrail.com:80/VOL1282/4385518/9269153/287886974.jpg[/IMG]

and

[IMG]http://pic20.picturetrail.com:80/VOL1282/4385518/9269153/323669794.jpg[/IMG]

(not the body, just the hair... )


----------



## havilland

SqrpioQutie said:


> Do any of you get those moments of "why"??  I just had one and was this close to just deciding I'd pick up a relaxed tomorrow. My problem is length - I don't want to give it up!!  I think the epic fail twist out helped me come to that conclusion too. But I squashed it simply because I refuse to just give in.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll start wet bunning again. Maybe I'll blow it out again in a month or so.
> 
> I want natural hair for the fullness - that's the prize I have to focus on. I'm at about APL now. I'd like the same amount of natural hair before I do any real cutting.




I FEEL YOU!!!!!  I am 13 months post and i am ready to quit!  i want to touch up my hair.  i am sick of transitioning....i am sick of two textures.....i am sick of this whole business.  i want to get some neutralizing shampoo (i already have some relaxer) and just do the darn thing!

i am having a SERIOUSLY WEAK MOMENT.....

*somebody please talk me down!*

i don't want to cut my hair.  at all!  ever!!!!  

and i am sick of transitioning..... whew!  i needed to vent.  BADLY


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> Im super excited that I finally did a successful twist and curl that held when I went outside and didnt go poof and look like I stuck my finger in a light socket. What worked was mixing eco styler gel with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie..and it was a soft, touchable hold-no helmet head result. So happy! I did it on wet hair and shrinkage was a beast, but Im still happy with the results. Made me feel "natural" lol.
> 
> Now I have mini pineapples in and am praying I can wear it to work tomorrow and get two day hair. Will pick up some henna on the way home tomorrow and let it sit overnight to hopefully henna on wednesday...thats the only day it fits in this week so if not it will be next week before I can henna.
> 
> Does anybody around here lighten your hair with honey? Id like to play with that and henna for color bc my hair is so chronically dry I pretty sure if I color it when Im natural it will be a mistake lol. Its hard enough to stay on top of moisture as it is! To those who have chemically colored their hair, how much harder is it to moisturize and avoid breakage than non color treated hair?



that turned out very cute!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

havilland said:


> I FEEL YOU!!!!!  I am 13 months post and i am ready to quit!  i want to touch up my hair.  i am sick of transitioning....i am sick of two textures.....i am sick of this whole business.  i want to get some neutralizing shampoo (i already have some relaxer) and just do the darn thing!
> 
> i am having a SERIOUSLY WEAK MOMENT.....
> 
> *somebody please talk me down!*
> 
> i don't want to cut my hair.  at all!  ever!!!!
> 
> and i am sick of transitioning..... whew!  i needed to vent.  BADLY



it's good to vent!!!... i went ahead and just bought new products to play with and then i'll probably straighten my hair on thursday and get it out of my system... then i can happily bun for another month or so... until i feel the need to experiment some more...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I think Im going to flat iron my Hair one time since it's been a while since I've done it. I'll do it this Saturday if it stay cool the way it has been.


----------



## shortt29

havilland said:
			
		

> I FEEL YOU!!!!!  I am 13 months post and i am ready to quit!  i want to touch up my hair.  i am sick of transitioning....i am sick of two textures.....i am sick of this whole business.  i want to get some neutralizing shampoo (i already have some relaxer) and just do the darn thing!
> 
> i am having a SERIOUSLY WEAK MOMENT.....
> 
> somebody please talk me down!
> 
> i don't want to cut my hair.  at all!  ever!!!!
> 
> and i am sick of transitioning..... whew!  i needed to vent.  BADLY



I was feeling the same way today but I went to Sally's and purchased some items to calm my nerves about this hair, and now I'm better...actually DC as I type

13 months is way too much progress for you to turn back now...unless you really want to but I stalked your Fotki today (after following your link posted about your edges) and you have some gorgeous hair!  I was actually going to send you a message saying how smooth your transitioning be going because your hair looks great  Keep up the good work weather you choose to relax or not


----------



## Napp

Ive been searching and i dont see any posters who are 4a,dont wear braids and extentions and retained thickness with their relaxed ends. Perhaps it is unreasonable to transition without the help of braids/extentions. Im going to try upping my heat usuage to see if that will help or i might get a wig.

I cant stand fake hair on me though. It always looks fake imo.


----------



## The Princess

Napp said:
			
		

> Ive been searching and i dont see any posters who are 4a,dont wear braids and extentions and retained thickness with their relaxed ends. Perhaps it is unreasonable to transition without the help of braids/extentions. Im going to try upping my heat usuage to see if that will help or i might get a wig.
> 
> I cant stand fake hair on me though. It always looks fake imo.



Who really inspired me was Hair Crush. Her and her sister transitioned. Hair crush states her hair has no curl pattern and kinky. She shows pics of her hair. She didnt use weaves. Also she BC her sister hair and her  sister relaxed hair was still thick. 

I love Haircrush she is my hair crush. 

Im 4a and just sporting a bun. Cowash daily to every other day. No weaves or extension.

They out there. Just keep doing what you doing and stay focus on the finish line.


----------



## Rae81

Walked from my house to the bus stop and my braid out turned to a poofy mess Smh. I don't have anything to pull it back with

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> Walked from my house to the bus stop and my braid out turned to a poofy mess Smh. I don't have anything to pull it back with
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D




girl, you gotta keep a stash of pins, bands, pony holders and scrunchies (and i keep a small jar of gel) in your bag.......

i'm sorry that happened.  i hate when that happens.


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> Ive been searching and i dont see any posters who are 4a,dont wear braids and extentions and retained thickness with their relaxed ends. Perhaps it is unreasonable to transition without the help of braids/extentions. Im going to try upping my heat usuage to see if that will help or i might get a wig.
> 
> I cant stand fake hair on me though. It always looks fake imo.




IMO --- thickness is almost impossible to maintain if your hair isn't already hecka thick.  

i wear extensions because i get sick of dealing with my hair and it gives it and me a break.  i do not think braids or extensions are necessary to maintain your ends.  ...however....my hair is thin and my ends thin over time whether it's braided up or not.  i have done protective styling for a year and i have braided my hair for a year...same result as far as my ends.  for me, it's the chemical that wears my ends.

the ends are older and weaker and have been exposed to chemical more often, thus the thinning some ladies experience.  now i know other women, mostly 4a and 4b, but some other textures as well, that do not have that "wearing away" that happens when you relax.  i personally feel that the longer your hair is, the more prominent the thinning is. ESPECIALLY if you are transitioning.  

the natural hair at the root is so thick (really it's just curlier) than the relaxed hair.  but once the hair is "older" it tends to just wear away.  

once i am fully natural i will see if the effect is lessened.  

but i have seen naturals that experience this thinning too just because the hair at the ends is older.

(again, i am not speaking for everyone, this is just what i have witnessed in myself and some other heads)


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:
			
		

> girl, you gotta keep a stash of pins, bands, pony holders and scrunchies (and i keep a small jar of gel) in your bag.......
> 
> i'm sorry that happened.  i hate when that happens.



I will be making a stash today. I had to have my mom bring me a brush and hair the lol

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Rae81

This is my before and after shots lol

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## CandiceC

This has been my experience @havilland

My ends thinned out when I was relaxing because some of my strands couldn't retain length with the relaxer. So some areas (particular in the back along the sides) had to start over again. This is while the rest of my hair retained length and got longer. Awkward, so I would need trims or wear my hair curly to mask it. Still there were areas of shorter hair that made my hair look thinner overall.

Now my hair is thinner because of transitioning. The relaxed ends have snapped off in a few places. I don't mind though. I'm wearing braids with extensions in the middle of my hair where the bun is for fullness and to help retain the ends. I go into kinky twists next month.

I expect my hair will retain more evenly when I'm natural. 




havilland said:


> IMO --- thickness is almost impossible to maintain if your hair isn't already hecka thick.
> 
> i wear extensions because i get sick of dealing with my hair and it gives it and me a break.  i do not think braids or extensions are necessary to maintain your ends.  ...however....my hair is thin and my ends thin over time whether it's braided up or not.  i have done protective styling for a year and i have braided my hair for a year...same result as far as my ends.  for me, it's the chemical that wears my ends.
> 
> the ends are older and weaker and have been exposed to chemical more often, thus the thinning some ladies experience.  now i know other women, mostly 4a and 4b, but some other textures as well, that do not have that "wearing away" that happens when you relax.  i personally feel that the longer your hair is, the more prominent the thinning is. ESPECIALLY if you are transitioning.
> 
> the natural hair at the root is so thick (really it's just curlier) than the relaxed hair.  but once the hair is "older" it tends to just wear away.
> 
> once i am fully natural i will see if the effect is lessened.
> 
> but i have seen naturals that experience this thinning too just because the hair at the ends is older.
> 
> (again, i am not speaking for everyone, this is just what i have witnessed in myself and some other heads)


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Rae81 said:


> This is my before and after shots lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



wow - that's a HUGE difference.... it was really pretty though in the before shot...


----------



## MissMusic

Napp said:


> Ive been searching and i dont see any posters who are 4a,dont wear braids and extentions and retained thickness with their relaxed ends. Perhaps it is unreasonable to transition without the help of braids/extentions. Im going to try upping my heat usuage to see if that will help or i might get a wig.
> 
> I cant stand fake hair on me though. It always looks fake imo.



For the first 7 months of my transition, I didn't use any braids or extensions, and I had no problem with retaining thickness.  

The key for me was low manipulation. I set my hair in a style on wash day and then the rest of the week I would just work with what I had instead of rewashing and trying to make a style last for a whole week. 

I think the breakage and thinning comes from trying to maintain one style the whole week. Bunning can be problematic as you gain more new growth because you will have to manipulate your hair with a comb or brush each and every day. I also think putting globs and globs of product on the hair just adds to the problem, add moisture as your hair needs it and it will not get weighed down and gunky by wash day.

For example on wash day I would set my hair in a stretched out style, aka a flexi rod set, three nights later it wasn't so hot, so I turned it into a bantu knot out (just using my fingers and moisturizer), a couple of days later it didn't look so hot, so I put my hair in a bun using only my fingers and moisturizer.  Then next day was wash day again so I could once again set my hair. I did heat style once or twice within those 7 months, but otherwise I just worked with my hair instead of trying to plan certain styles and making them last beyond the point of looking decent.

I also do a hard protein treatment every 3 months (Aphogee 2 Step) to ensure my hair can sustain any manipulation.


----------



## MsDee14

I'm almost 9 months post and don't have much new-growth. Because my hair is very manageable, I don't see myself BC-ing any time soon. My target date of February 2014 is still in tact.


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> that turned out very cute!


havilland
Thanks chica! I hope you didnt break down and relax already! What are the reasons behind you transitioning?  I understand not wanting to cut bc your hair is beautiful. Im not very attached to my hair bc I had some thinning and breakage from neglecting it for a long time coupled with going from texlaxed to bone straight...it just looked yuck. I had some scraggly thin APL in the back ends and it was seriously starting to look like a mullet lol. When I chopped it to neck length it looked much better and so far Im enjoying my transition and my hair actually looks much better than it did before my mini chop. Im having fun with it...but I wish I was all natural already so I didnt have to try to blend two textures all the time.



Napp said:


> Ive been searching and i dont see any posters who are 4a,dont wear braids and extentions and retained thickness with their relaxed ends. Perhaps it is unreasonable to transition without the help of braids/extentions. Im going to try upping my heat usuage to see if that will help or i might get a wig.
> 
> I cant stand fake hair on me though. It always looks fake imo.


Napp
Im not a fan of fake hair on myself either and dont wear it. I think unless one was texlaxed before, the difference in thickness in the roots and the ends is going to be drastic.  The key is babying the ends and keeping moisture levels up to minimize breakage and the other key being trying to make the relaxed hair mimick the natural hair instead of the other way around. When the hair is worn in updos or styles with the ends really curly, the difference isnt  very noticable. Ive made it this far witout braids or weaves and dont plan on using them at all. Im def type 4 too, probably more 4b than 4a. As long as I keep my hair very moisturized, it is very soft and cottony though.



Rae81 said:


> Walked from my house to the bus stop and my braid out turned to a poofy mess Smh. I don't have anything to pull it back with
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


 
Rae81 OMG that is almost exactly what happened to me when I did a braid n curl for work the other day...except my after was even worse bc it wasnt even laying down,it was sticking out everywhere lol.  That happened when used shea butter. Next time when I mixed shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie with eco styler it came out much better and lasted whatis now my 3rd day (but its in a puff today). Im very pleased! Also you will learn the hard way like me to carry bobby pins, headbands,etc at all times lol. I saved my ruined style that day by putting a big flat twist on each side and sruncing the random straight ends hanging down...still didnt look great, but def better.


----------



## havilland

_


Leslie_C said:



			@havilland
Thanks chica! I hope you didnt break down and relax already! What are the reasons behind you transitioning?  I understand not wanting to cut bc your hair is beautiful. Im not very attached to my hair bc I had some thinning and breakage from neglecting it for a long time coupled with going from texlaxed to bone straight...it just looked yuck. I had some scraggly thin APL in the back ends and it was seriously starting to look like a mullet lol. When I chopped it to neck length it looked much better and so far Im enjoying my transition and my hair actually looks much better than it did before my mini chop. Im having fun with it...but I wish I was all natural already so I didnt have to try to blend two textures all the time. -----
		
Click to expand...

_


Leslie_C said:


> -
> 
> 
> *LOL @ mullet.   no, i am actually home sick with a summer cold today....so i am way too weak to relax anything.  i slapped some deep condish on my hair and applied it heavy like it was some relaxer  and kept it moving.   *
> 
> *to answer your question,* i am going natural because i want to grow my hair to mid back or waist length and because my hair is fine and fragile, it just doesn't want to get there with chemicals. so i can either max out where i am now, or stop relaxing and allow my hair to recover and be a bit stronger.  i feel that eliminating my exposure to chemicals will help me retain length better.
> 
> my first year, i wore protective styles, stretched relaxers and transitioned from bonelax to texlax.
> 
> my second year i stretched even longer --- 6+ months.
> 
> i still protective style, avoid heat, deep condition, moisturize, trim as needed......blah blah blah still not at waist length, soooooooo
> now 5 years into my healthy hair journey, i realize that no matter what i do, my ends will just suffer ultimate "weakness" if i don't stop relaxing.


----------



## Guinan

Rae81 said:


> This is my before and after shots lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


 
I dont mean to laugh I have the same problem. I always keep a big clip w/ me. In my siggie is a favorite still I wear when the weather outside destroys my perfect braidouts.


----------



## Rae81

pelohello said:
			
		

> I dont mean to laugh I have the same problem. I always keep a big clip w/ me. In my siggie is a favorite still I wear when the weather outside destroys my perfect braidouts.



I was laughing when I looked in the mirror after I got to work

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## CandiceC

I'm mildly tempted to cut my hair sometimes. It's only been 35 weeks and my natural hair doesn't have much length.  

I need a plan. 

I'm getting kinky twists next month so that'll be a nice break from this stupid bun. DH likes my hair pulled back, but I know he's got to be tired of this bun too. 

I may cut my hair after taking the twists out. Then go back into twists or get braids if I'm not feeling the twa. :scratchch


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Just darn near finished my huge jar of Silicon Mix Bambu. I don't think I'm going to be buying it again. I mean I don't notice all that much difference with my Hair. I have on my plastic cap, and a silk scarf over it and will keep it on overnight. I checked the ingredients and I didn't see any added Proteins and I'm familiar with all the names for Proteins, so I guess it's all good.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Just darn near finished my huge jar of Silicon Mix Bambu. I don't think I'm going to be buying it again. I mean I don't notice all that much difference with my Hair. I have on my plastic cap, and a silk scarf over it and will keep it on overnight. I checked the ingredients and I didn't see any added Proteins and I'm familiar with all the names for Proteins, so I guess it's all good.



i bought that for the first time yesterday and used it this morning... i didn't immediately like it like i do the regular silicon mix, but after i detangled and rinsed it out and finished up in the shower, my hair was pretty awesome!!.... felt stronger but not dry.... my bun dried bigger today too...


----------



## Rae81

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> Just darn near finished my huge jar of Silicon Mix Bambu. I don't think I'm going to be buying it again. I mean I don't notice all that much difference with my Hair. I have on my plastic cap, and a silk scarf over it and will keep it on overnight. I checked the ingredients and I didn't see any added Proteins and I'm familiar with all the names for Proteins, so I guess it's all good.



I recently tried the regular silicon mix and that smell was very overwhelming.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Rae81 said:
			
		

> I recently tried the regular silicon mix and that smell was very overwhelming.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Yeah people claimed "it smells so good" in the reviews I read. It doesn't stink but it sure is strong. I'm now on the hunt for a thick, light Protein DC I can use weekly & the exact Giovanni leave in Hair Crush on YT uses.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> i bought that for the first time yesterday and used it this morning... i didn't immediately like it like i do the regular silicon mix, but after i detangled and rinsed it out and finished up in the shower, my hair was pretty awesome!!.... felt stronger but not dry.... my bun dried bigger today too...



Alright! Sounds good, maybe ill give the regular Silicon mix a try.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Don't you hate working on the last section of your hair only to run out of product? I thought I could stretch my Oyin Handmade Spritz. Nope. Uh-uh. It didn't happen. Off to order some more. Don't tell my husband, though.

Oh, and my mom, who's visiting from Philly, told me that she doesn't see any relaxed ends (from afar, of course). I told her I still have a little bit and I'm not cutting them. Well, she informed me that I look completely natural.
You have to love Mom's seal of approval.


----------



## MissMusic

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Yeah people claimed "it smells so good" in the reviews I read. It doesn't stink but it sure is strong. I'm now on the hunt for a thick, light Protein DC I can use weekly & the exact Giovanni leave in Hair Crush on YT uses.



Have you tried Aubrey Organics GPB? Its definitely friendly for weekly use


----------



## Napp

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Yeah people claimed "it smells so good" in the reviews I read. It doesn't stink but it sure is strong. *I'm now on the hunt for a thick, light Protein DC I can use weekly *& the exact Giovanni leave in Hair Crush on YT uses.



you might like africas best organics hair mayo. i really like this DC! its only 3 dollars and change. i also like vitale hair mayo and silk elements hair mayo. the latter two are more moisturizing.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MissMusic said:
			
		

> Have you tried Aubrey Organics GPB? Its definitely friendly for weekly use


No but ill be trying it now thanks


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Napp said:
			
		

> you might like africas best organics hair mayo. i really like this DC! its only 3 dollars and change. i also like vitale hair mayo and silk elements hair mayo. the latter two are more moisturizing.



Thanks ill get those too so that I can see which one I like best


----------



## Lanea87

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Cowashing today and back into my bun until Friday.....



I did not cowash like I was suppose to Tuesday. But tomorrow is wash day so I will see yall tomorrow night.


----------



## Lanea87

Rae81 said:


> Walked from my house to the bus stop and my braid out turned to a poofy mess Smh. I don't have anything to pull it back with
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D





havilland said:


> girl, you gotta keep a stash of pins, bands, pony holders and scrunchies (and i keep a small jar of gel) in your bag.......
> 
> i'm sorry that happened.  i hate when that happens.



Rae81 
Go to Sallys and buy yourself a little jar and put some Eco-Styler or whatever kinda gel you like in there. WalMart has mini boar bristle brushes that are about the 5 inches long that you can carry in your bag. I keep stuff like this in my purse daily. I am the go-to girl when ppl need stuff LOL. You cant go wrong with a textured bun.....



Rae81 said:


> This is my before and after shots lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Before was beautiful and uniform, after was . Glad momma brought you a brush.


----------



## Leslie_C

SqrpioQutie said:


> this is what i want to get back to:
> 
> [IMG]http://pic20.picturetrail.com:80/VOL1282/4385518/9269153/287886974.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> and
> 
> [IMG]http://pic20.picturetrail.com:80/VOL1282/4385518/9269153/323669794.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> (not the body, just the hair... )


 
pretty hair! My hair was similar when it was texlaxed at its prime lol...a couple inches shorter though.



havilland said:


> _
> 
> 
> Leslie_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> @havilland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Leslie_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks chica! I hope you didnt break down and relax already! What are the reasons behind you transitioning? I understand not wanting to cut bc your hair is beautiful. Im not very attached to my hair bc I had some thinning and breakage from neglecting it for a long time coupled with going from texlaxed to bone straight...it just looked yuck. I had some scraggly thin APL in the back ends and it was seriously starting to look like a mullet lol. When I chopped it to neck length it looked much better and so far Im enjoying my transition and my hair actually looks much better than it did before my mini chop. Im having fun with it...but I wish I was all natural already so I didnt have to try to blend two textures all the time. -----_-
> 
> 
> *LOL @ mullet.  no, i am actually home sick with a summer cold today....so i am way too weak to relax anything. i slapped some deep condish on my hair and applied it heavy like it was some relaxer and kept it moving.  *
> 
> *to answer your question,* i am going natural because i want to grow my hair to mid back or waist length and because my hair is fine and fragile, it just doesn't want to get there with chemicals. so i can either max out where i am now, or stop relaxing and allow my hair to recover and be a bit stronger. i feel that eliminating my exposure to chemicals will help me retain length better.
> 
> my first year, i wore protective styles, stretched relaxers and transitioned from bonelax to texlax.
> 
> my second year i stretched even longer --- 6+ months.
> 
> i still protective style, avoid heat, deep condition, moisturize, trim as needed......blah blah blah still not at waist length, soooooooo
> now 5 years into my healthy hair journey, i realize that no matter what i do, my ends will just suffer ultimate "weakness" if i don't stop relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havilland, I totally get that. I maxed out at APL a couple inches shy of BSL and never could get past that...then I had a setback and breakage and thinning hit me hard. My hair is still noticably thinner on the left side but it wont matter since those ends are on their way out sooner or later.
> I didnt have anything to lose by transitioning bc I would have needed to cut half my hair off to recover from the setback. I couldnt wear it down and straight. Now it is healthier and thicker. I want to straighten it out of curiousity...maybe later in the fall or early winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandiceC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mildly tempted to cut my hair sometimes. It's only been 35 weeks and my natural hair doesn't have much length.
> 
> I need a plan.
> 
> I'm getting kinky twists next month so that'll be a nice break from this stupid bun. DH likes my hair pulled back, but I know he's got to be tired of this bun too.
> 
> I may cut my hair after taking the twists out. Then go back into twists or get braids if I'm not feeling the twa. :scratchch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im so right there with you, but Im also fairly certain I would hate my hair short and hate not having the option to bun it if it looks crazy that day. Im 28 weeks...so sbout 1.5-2 months behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> chrisanddonniesmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you hate working on the last section of your hair only to run out of product? I thought I could stretch my Oyin Handmade Spritz. Nope. Uh-uh. It didn't happen. Off to order some more. Don't tell my husband, though.
> 
> Oh, and my mom, who's visiting from Philly, told me that she doesn't see any relaxed ends (from afar, of course). I told her I still have a little bit and I'm not cutting them. Well, she informed me that I look completely natural.
> You have to love Mom's seal of approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chrisanddonniesmommy You really do have skills bc I couldnt tell you werent natural either by your pics...I would have no worries about cutting anytime soon either if I were you bc you blend the two textures seamlessly! I want to be like you when I grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Napp said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might like africas best organics hair mayo. i really like this DC! its only 3 dollars and change. i also like vitale hair mayo and silk elements hair mayo. the latter two are more moisturizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Napp, I need to try those...I use ORS Hair Mayo but it is a pretty penny, so if any of those work to my liking I would definitely switch...shoot thats more $ to spend on some other product lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ZebraPrintLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Rae81
> Go to Sallys and buy yourself a little jar and put some Eco-Styler or whatever kinda gel you like in there. WalMart has mini boar bristle brushes that are about the 5 inches long that you can carry in your bag. I keep stuff like this in my purse daily. I am the go-to girl when ppl need stuff LOL. You cant go wrong with a textured bun.....
> 
> 
> 
> Before was beautiful and uniform, after was . Glad momma brought you a brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ZebraPrintLover  good idea about the little container of gel and mini brush, Im gonna do that! All the other nurses I work with know who to come to if they need a bobby pin or hair band lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## SqrpioQutie

today i tried the TJ Nourish Spa Shampoo and Conditioner and i really liked it.... then i blew it out and my blow out came out great!!.... i haven't flat-ironed yet though - i figure i'll wait til i'm about to go to bed...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

it's been about 5 weeks almost 6 and I have a function to attend this weekend, so after my long DC session today and wash, I'm flat ironing. I will probably see if I can preserve it for the week. I make no promises though. I am using my Kiss Red Silicon iron (3/4 & 1/2 inch) and my beloved CHI Iron Guard. I LOVE this stuff. I also used a little Grapeseed oil for added protection. Oh, and while I'm at it a good trim to keep my ends even. I know I know but even though I'm growing my hair out, while it's still on my head I need it to look uniform atleast.


----------



## Leslie_C

PinkSunshine77 said:


> it's been about 5 weeks almost 6 and I have a function to attend this weekend, so after my long DC session today and wash, I'm flat ironing. I will probably see if I can preserve it for the week. I make no promises though. I am using my Kiss Red Silicon iron (3/4 & 1/2 inch) and my beloved CHI Iron Guard. I LOVE this stuff. I also used a little Grapeseed oil for added protection. Oh, and while I'm at it a good trim to keep my ends even. I know I know but even though I'm growing my hair out, while it's still on my head I need it to look uniform atleast.


 
PinkSunshine77 I think you must have meant 6 MONTHS right?


----------



## Napp

i cant seem to style my hair without my hair matting. i wish i could find a style that i could just leave it alone. i had the idea to make a wig so i purchased the hair and supplies. 4 hours later and now im stuck with a crappy wig that somehow doesnt fit my head. im so mad i wasted time and money just to have more to throw into the bin of fake hair that i dont wear! i could have gotten something nice with the money i spent! that will be the last fake hair purchase i make this year!

im just starting to get sick of my hair. i cant do anything with it with this weather. im tempted to just cut it off because i dont care anymore but it might just be a passing urge. the same thing happened last summer and thats when i got a relaxer. i dont care if im relaxed or natural or  short or long. i just want to look cute and right now i am not feelin it!


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> i cant seem to style my hair without my hair matting. i wish i could find a style that i could just leave it alone. i had the idea to make a wig so i purchased the hair and supplies. 4 hours later and now im stuck with a crappy wig that somehow doesnt fit my head. im so mad i wasted time and money just to have more to throw into the bin of fake hair that i dont wear! i could have gotten something nice with the money i spent! that will be the last fake hair purchase i make this year!
> 
> im just starting to get sick of my hair. i cant do anything with it with this weather. im tempted to just cut it off because i dont care anymore but it might just be a passing urge. the same thing happened last summer and thats when i got a relaxer. i dont care if im relaxed or natural or  short or long. i just want to look cute and right now i am not feelin it!



sometimes hair just won't cooperate.  don't cut it all off or relax (unless you really want to)  just ride it out.  hair has bad days too.

my bad days are almost ALWAYS in summer.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Leslie_C said:


> PinkSunshine77 I think you must have meant 6 MONTHS right?



my last flat iron? No that was July 9th.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I got pics!












when this is all WL, the cutting will begin. Not before


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

There's nothing like cornrows in summer. My mommy helped me out and I feel good. I just wish this shrinkage could be nipped in the bud.


----------



## MissMusic

I just posted this on my blog, but I thought I would share here as well.  So what had happened was...I was re-doing some braids as I do every two weeks, and I got curious.  First, I was just looking at my curls: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then, I wanted to see how long a twist would be, so I just braided up the new growth and left the relaxed ends out: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, I wanted to check out my shrinkage, so I just chopped off the relaxed ends: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to STOP TRIPPIN ! I'm so ready to chop, but I will make it AT LEAST until the end of this year. Back into extensions that little twist goes.


----------



## Napp

i just threw out my relaxer out today. i was holding on to two jars, a base cream and a huge bottle of neutralizing shampoo. i decided to get rid of the temptation because i had some of the more beautiful texlax results from vitale ideal relaxer and i was thinking about texturizing

im going back to my press and curl and washing 1x a month. im going to do a few things differently this time around

here is my reggie for the next few months

-wash,dc w/heat for 1hr,blowdry/airdry(depending on time), flat iron
-use waterless shampoo in between washings
-no oils or grease
-moisturize nightly especially in breakage prone areas
-keratin treatment every other month,edges every month

so far the keratin treatment has reverted in the back from sweating but i just wet my edges with water and put my scarf on and they are bone straight like i had just pressed them! the curl pattern looks the same but it flattens much easier! i can work with this

also i still dont know what to do with all of my fake hair. i just gathered it all up and have 3 boxes full maybe ill stuff a pillow with it LOL.


----------



## Napp

MissMusic wow at your shrinkage! i wouldn't have guessed all that NG was hiding there! how many months post are you?


----------



## MissMusic

Napp said:


> MissMusic wow at your shrinkage! i wouldn't have guessed all that NG was hiding there! how many months post are you?



Tomorrow will make 14 months + 4 weeks since my last relaxer. My hair is really coily, so it has a shrinkage life of its own erplexed


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Feeling some way about transitioning now..what an odd feeling. I'm having doubts. I need some strength.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> Feeling some way about transitioning now..what an odd feeling. I'm having doubts. I need some strength.



What is it that you're doubting?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> What is it that you're doubting?



That I want to be natural. I don't want to destroy my hair with heat constantly to get it straight and my hair is thick with fine strands. Im thinking I'd rather relax every 6mths than use heat weekly or biweekly to get my hair straight. I do not believe in heat training at all. All it is, is damaging your hair with heat. I'm not willing to put my hair through that and it thrived relaxed and retained length. I haven't touched that box of cream just thinking out loud.


----------



## HoneyA

I just washed my hair and applied some CON conditioner, the extra moisturising one. I was amazed at how slippery it was. My hair stretched like I've never seen it do with a conditioner before. I'm waiting patiently for when I wash it out to see how different my hair feels. I'm hoping for good things.


----------



## HoneyA

PinkSunshine77 said:


> That I want to be natural. I don't want to destroy my hair with heat constantly to get it straight and my hair is thick with fine strands. Im thinking I'd rather relax every 6mths than use heat weekly or biweekly to get my hair straight. I do not believe in heat training at all. All it is, is damaging your hair with heat. I'm not willing to put my hair through that and it thrived relaxed and retained length. I haven't touched that box of cream just thinking out loud.



Can you pinpoint why you are feeling this way? Is it that you prefer to wear your hair straight? How far into your transition are you? I just asked that because you may feel differently as it gets longer and you can see the length more easily even if you roller set or blow dry on a low heat and then style.

ETA: That said Allandra, one of our mods, actually transitioned and kept her hair straight with heat styling so it can be done. I don't think she suffered any heat damage but you'll have to get the specifics from her on how she did it. She may have started a thread on it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

HoneyA said:


> Can you pinpoint why you are feeling this way? Is it that you prefer to wear your hair straight? How far into your transition are you? I just asked that because you may feel differently as it gets longer and you can see the length more easily even if you roller set or blow dry on a low heat and then style.



I prefer it straight maybe 1x monthly. I honestly don't need it straight all the time. If I were to put it in a percentage, I'd say about 40% of the time, I like it straight if that makes sense. I am 26 weeks post relaxer today. I hate roller sets because I hate sleeping on hard rollers and it always comes out looking poofy and awful. Even when I relaxed my hair, my hair never came out fully bone straight. I would always have to flat iron it afterward to get it straighter. I do want to try to blow dry it straight. Somehow I haven't gotten that technique down. I have not buckled at all. I think it's normal to feel this way during the transition. I just know how my hair is and too much heat is not good for my fine strands. I won't chance damage because I'm a recovering heat addict and "heat training" is most definitely not for me. I had less damage relaxing so that isn't enticing to me. Thanks for you advice. I'm going to try that blow dry when I want it straight next time.


----------



## JJamiah

So I prepooed with Ojon treatment. Slept over night with it. I am always pleased. Washed with "As I Am Coconut Cowash" which will be a repurchase. Nexus emergencee treatment, sitting with a moisture masque (that wasn't really needed). Will leave on for 1 hour then rinse. By then I should know what I want as far as styling is concerned for the week. My hair was kinda dry yesterday morning before moisturizing, which is unusual. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Got my Giovanni Leave In! Man that was so hard to find


----------



## naturalpride

I washed with Kera Care Natural Textures Cleansing Cream and conditioned with LeKair Cholesterol mixed with oils under my heat cap.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I would not worry to much about it. When I was natural I generally used heat once a month(hotcomb warmed up by gas stovetop) and my hair was healthy with no heat damage whatsoever. No I didn't use heat protectant either. 

Straightening one a month should be fine, just make sure you DC with a protein conditioner and when your ready to wash your hair again using protein DC.  Never blowdry on high heat and keep temps below/at 350 degrees and use a heat protector.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

PinkSunshine77 said:


> That I want to be natural. I don't want to destroy my hair with heat constantly to get it straight and my hair is thick with fine strands. Im thinking I'd rather relax every 6mths than use heat weekly or biweekly to get my hair straight. I do not believe in heat training at all. All it is, is damaging your hair with heat. I'm not willing to put my hair through that and it thrived relaxed and retained length. I haven't touched that box of cream just thinking out loud.



i say ultimately, you need to make the best decision for your life and lifestyle... so if that means relaxing, then that's what it means.... so many people have done natural, texlaxed, relaxed several times in their life... there's no one right way to treat your hair no matter what anyone who firmly sits in any of the camps say....


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SqrpioQutie said:


> i say ultimately, you need to make the best decision for your life and lifestyle... so if that means relaxing, then that's what it means.... so many people have done natural, texlaxed, relaxed several times in their life... there's no one right way to treat your hair no matter what anyone who firmly sits in any of the camps say....


 You're right  I just have to figure out what I want. If you ladies see me scarcely here, you'll know what my decision was. Thanks for the support. I appreciate it and wish everyone HHJs


----------



## NJoy

69 wks post.  Thought that would sound more fun than 16 months post.  Feels like I've been 16 months post forever.


----------



## Pinkerton

23 weeks post; 24 on Wednesday.












This was around 5 weeks post











This is today.  Still not sure what my hair wants to be but it's an interesting journey so far.


----------



## The Princess

Still hanging in there. I decided to make my own moisture mix, since my hair been so dry. 

I dumped some V05 MM conditioner in a jar of Coconut Oil . My hair feels really good and moisturizer and shiny. 

I went to a stylist and got my ends trimmed. She asked was I transitioning, I said yes. She stated my natural hair was in good condition and moisturized. However my ends was horrible and the damage was moving up. I know it was from that dang on sock bun, I been doing for the last three weeks. 

I guess I will have to bun my hair around itself. Like I  used to do before. It's just so short and don't look as neat. As when my hair was longer.  

My hair is now Collar bone length. Also I'm officially natural in the lower back of my head. I had her to cut it in a bob. Its not styled or anything. 

I will probably go back in 6 months to get another trim.


----------



## The Princess

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> Got my Giovanni Leave In! Man that was so hard to find



Where you find it.


----------



## daviine

40 weeks yesterday. I could have had a baby by now, lol. I wish I had transitioned during either of my last two pregnancies. I'd be natural by now. 

Lately, I've been so in love with my hair. Thing 1 and Thing 2 don't bother me as much. Almost makes me want to cut the relaxed ends off but I know better. In fact, I saw one of my cousins last night. She's natural but was in braids. When I asked her why, she said her hair was an awkward length for styling. So that ended up being a sign that I should stay the course. She told me that she tried to transition but her hair would mat and dread badly so she had to BC. I figure, if I was meant to BC, my hair would do the same. Just going to try to enjoy this transition even though I have no idea how long it's going to last. 

I have decent products but haven't found my HG staples yet and/or HG techniques and styles.. I'm on my last paycheck before I become a SAHM so that worries me a bit. Guess I'll have to use up my stash and make them work for me. I'm tempted, however, to try Nature's Gate, As I Am, and an online product. I still haven't found a moisturizing deep conditioner I love (on the ground), so I'm thinking of ordering something from Oyin or someplace else. 

Enjoying my wet buns even though my hair doesn't cooperate fully.  I think that's why I'm enjoying my hair. I'm still mentally transitioning though, so I follow natural folks on Instagram so I'm not tempted by straight hair I see in real life or the HAM natural hair I see out here.

Sorry so long. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Britt

God bless you all for hanging in there soooo long w/o a relaxer and transitioning freely w/o the help of wigs, weaves, braids. 

I'm about 18 weeks post with a sew in. When I wash my weave the front part of the leave out I notice tangles very easily and just looks crap compared to the thickness of my newgrowth. When I take this weave down in about 3-4 weeks I don't look forward to all the detangling with the two different textures yet you guys deal with this daily. I think at best - the most I see myself going is 1 year before I big chop but since my natural hair prob won't have the length I like, I'll prob big chop and wear curly weaves for a few months while my hair grows and gains some length.


----------



## The Princess

Dang, I went to ULTA, and I found the Giovanni Leave in.  I'm mad cause I went there two weeks and asked her if they sell it? She said No. Next time I will just look myself.  

They also have a sell buy one get one 50% off on Giovanni products. If you have the coupon an additional 3.50 off when your purchase is 10.00 or more.


----------



## HoneyA

That CON extra moisture shampoo and DC along with the Cantu Shea butter made my NG extra soft and manageable. That is MAJOR at this stage in the transition. Those are my staples for the next 2 years and beyond. Great stuff! I'm going to try the conditioner as a leave-in at some point and see how it works. May lightly oil my scalp with castor oil tonight.


----------



## Leslie_C

I defaulted back to a bun after my twist n curl needed to be restyled after a few days. It was a toss up between cowashing or trying to make it to the 1 week mark...and I made it to the week mark. Im trying to decide wheter to wash/cowash twice a week (makes my scalp happy) or once a week (might make my hair happier bc less manipulation and not having to detangle more than once a week).

I just started using Shea Moisture Organic Yucca and Baobab Thickening Moisture Mist last week and I think Im in love. I think it will make a great refresher and even when my hair is really dry in the morning, for example if I was too tired to tie it up (I sleep on a satin pillowcase, but usually still cover my hair bc it retains moisture better when I cover it). A light mist of this all over and sealed with EVCO and my hair feels amazingly soft root to tip. Im pretty amazed a mist can do such a good job.  Amazingly my hair feels just as soft if not softer than when I use the Shea Moisture Smoothie or hair milk. Love it for the am before work, saves me a few minutes--a few minutes I can instead spend on styling or makeup lol.


----------



## Rae81

I used silk elements moisturizing conditioner yesterday to deep condition with and my hair loved it except my crown. My crown has a mind of its own and is a totally different texture than the rest. Is there any truth to scab hair cuz I'm wondering if that's what's going on in my crown

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## The Princess

I used the Giovanni Triple Tea Tree Threat shampoo and I like it alot. It's more clarifying than moisture. As soon as I pop the top the Frangrance took over my senses. The smell is lovely. It also tingle my scalp and my hair felt clean. 

The Giovanni TTT conditioner for my hair, is more of a protein boost to me. 

Overall I like them both. 

My hair was shiny and easy to manage.


----------



## MissMusic

I took my box braids out yesterday and am getting cornrows put in tonight.  However, for every two box braids I took out, I made a twist with my own hair.  So, I have chunky twists in my hair right now, and with the amount of new growth I have, they look pretty decent.  Anyways, today I wash and get cornows put in, I'll post a couple of pics tomorrow.


----------



## The Princess

MissMusic said:


> I took my box braids out yesterday and am getting cornrows put in tonight.  However, for every two box braids I took out, I made a twist with my own hair.  So, I have chunky twists in my hair right now, and with the amount of new growth I have, they look pretty decent.  Anyways, today I wash and get cornows put in, I'll post a couple of pics tomorrow.



Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## JJamiah

I am not planning to grow my hair past whip. I was tail bone relaxed in the beginning of the year and that seemed to be a bit much. I cut my hair back to MBL and it is much easier. My new growth is just there, I want to take vitamins. Just too lazy. But that should be starting soon. I bought a juicer and will incorporate it all into my addition to my life style.


----------



## Meemee6223

Today is my one year anniversary! Yay!  I can't believe I've made it this far. I've had braids for about 3 months now because I can't do a dang thang with my real hair. But for some reason I have zero interest in a relaxer. I wish I would've done this a long time ago.


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:


> I am not planning to grow my hair past whip. I was tail bone relaxed in the beginning of the year and that seemed to be a bit much. I cut my hair back to MBL and it is much easier. My new growth is just there, I want to take vitamins. Just too lazy. But that should be starting soon. *I bought a juicer and will incorporate it all into my addition to my life style*.


 

I was just thinking about the bolded. However I know it will just sit there and be a waste of money.


----------



## The Princess

Meemee6223 said:


> Today is my one year anniversary! Yay!  I can't believe I've made it this far. I've had braids for about 3 months now because I can't do a dang thang with my real hair. But for some reason I have zero interest in a relaxer. *I wish I would've done this a long time ago*.


 

Congrats on your one year! Do you have any pics. Starting from the beginning until now. It will be motivation for the rest of us.

Also at the bolded, well you here now and thats all that matters.


----------



## havilland

JJamiah said:


> I am not planning to grow my hair past whip. I was tail bone relaxed in the beginning of the year and that seemed to be a bit much. I cut my hair back to MBL and it is much easier. My new growth is just there, I want to take vitamins. Just too lazy. But that should be starting soon. I bought a juicer and will incorporate it all into my addition to my life style.




I have been juicing for a bit now.  and i love it!  i have been doing a juice feast since august 1 and the results are amazing! come over the the natural living section and check us out. 



Meemee6223 said:


> Today is my one year anniversary! Yay!  I can't believe I've made it this far. I've had braids for about 3 months now because I can't do a dang thang with my real hair. But for some reason I have zero interest in a relaxer. I wish I would've done this a long time ago.



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!



The Princess said:


> I was just thinking about the bolded. However I know it will just sit there and be a waste of money.



this is how i felt...i bought a $30 Black and Decker juicer from Amazon to get me started.  that way if i didn't use it, i wouldn't have wasted too much money.  so far i love it and my hair has been so much softer and shinier since i started juicing.  so that is a bonus!


----------



## Leslie_C

Rae81 said:


> I used silk elements moisturizing conditioner yesterday to deep condition with and my hair loved it except my crown. My crown has a mind of its own and is a totally different texture than the rest. Is there any truth to scab hair cuz I'm wondering if that's what's going on in my crown
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


 
Rae81 How far are you into your transition? I believe in scab hair, my crown was the same way, but now it is doing much better (for about the past month) and is retaining moisture well. Im not sure if it was time, consistent deep conditioning, finding better products that happened to work well, or a combo of all three...but with patience it no longer feels like a brillo pad!



MissMusic said:


> I took my box braids out yesterday and am getting cornrows put in tonight. However, for every two box braids I took out, I made a twist with my own hair. So, I have chunky twists in my hair right now, and with the amount of new growth I have, they look pretty decent. Anyways, today I wash and get cornows put in, I'll post a couple of pics tomorrow.


 
MissMusic  cute! How did you get your twists to hold? Id like to do chunkier twists bc they are cute and take less time than thinner twists, but I can barely get the skinny ones to hold so Im certain chunky ones wont. Any tips? Also let me know if these get you through a week or more 



Meemee6223 said:


> Today is my one year anniversary! Yay!  I can't believe I've made it this far. I've had braids for about 3 months now because I can't do a dang thang with my real hair. But for some reason I have zero interest in a relaxer. I wish I would've done this a long time ago.



Meemee6223 Wootwoot! Congrats on making it 1 year post! Cant wait til I can say the same! Im excited to make it past the 6 month mark and my hair is cooperating well so far!


Today was gonna be wash day, but Im meeting a friend for lunch and have to sit in on a class this evening at my job, so I dont think I can squeeze in any tlc today. I would need at least 3 hours to prepoo, wash, dc, and style lol. Quick default high bun will be the style today and maybe Ill do my hair late tonight if Im not too tired.

Does anybody use Shea Moisture Curling Souffle?  Im gonna try it out next. I swear I have yet to NOT like a Shea Moisture Product. Im glad I found a line that works on my hair that can be bought on the ground.


----------



## JJamiah

havilland said:
			
		

> I have been juicing for a bit now.  and i love it!  i have been doing a juice feast since august 1 and the results are amazing! come over the the natural living section and check us out.
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
> 
> this is how i felt...i bought a $30 Black and Decker juicer from Amazon to get me started.  that way if i didn't use it, i wouldn't have wasted too much money.  so far i love it and my hair has been so much softer and shinier since i started juicing.  so that is a bonus!



Wow, cool glad to hear good things. I am going to check now. Juicer newbie or real.


----------



## MissMusic

Leslie_C On my hair, the key to getting my twists to stay is doing them on dry hair without adding product.  If I air dry and then twist, they stay without a problem.  I do not know how long this set of twists would last because I am getting cornrow extension put in this evening, but they have stayed for at least two weeks in the past (could have stayed longer, but I took them down and washed). HTH!


----------



## Meemee6223

The Princess said:
			
		

> Congrats on your one year! Do you have any pics. Starting from the beginning until now. It will be motivation for the rest of us.
> 
> Also at the bolded, well you here now and thats all that matters.



I think I may have a few pictures. I'll post some after I take my braids out.


----------



## Rae81

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Rae81 How far are you into your transition? I believe in scab hair, my crown was the same way, but now it is doing much better (for about the past month) and is retaining moisture well. Im not sure if it was time, consistent deep conditioning, finding better products that happened to work well, or a combo of all three...but with patience it no longer feels like a brillo pad!.


 
I am I year post and maybe I do need to show it some extra love. So I have started deep conditioning that section first

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## daviine

Is anyone here using a steamer?  How often are you doing this and how are you steaming?

Do you use shea butter?  What role does it play in your regimen and how often do you use it?


----------



## MystiqueBabe

daviine said:


> Do you use shea butter?  What role does it play in your regimen and how often do you use it?




Yes I use shea butter and I use it to seal. I use it once a week or as needed and my hair stays moisturized for days. I prefer butters over most oils, it's a staple for me. My hair needs something heavy to stay moisturized. Good for when I don't want to be bothered with my hair.


----------



## MissMusic

My cornrow extensions:















I will keep these in for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## havilland

JJamiah said:


> Wow, cool glad to hear good things. I am going to check now. *Juicer newbie or real*.




is that a question for me or about the challenge?

I'll answer both.....i have been juicing since May? i think.  so i consider myself intermediate

the challenge is open to anyone who wants to juice feast or fast.


----------



## HoneyA

havilland said:


> I have been juicing for a bit now.  and i love it!  i have been doing a juice feast since august 1 and the results are amazing! come over the the natural living section and check us out.



I think I'll check out that section too...


----------



## Rae81

I have switched to water and aloe vera gel to lay my hair down for my buns and I love it!!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## daviine

Rae81 said:
			
		

> I have switched to water and aloe vera gel to lay my hair down for my buns and I love it!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Which AVG brand do you use?  Anything else?


----------



## Rae81

daviine I use Fruit of the earth . I washed my hair and put some conditioner in as a leave in and then put the aloe vera gel and my scarf and the next morning my hair was laid down nicely and it wasn't hard. Last night I just spitzed my hair with water and put some more avg in my hair and I love the hold it gives me

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Lanea87

Napp said:


> .........so far the keratin treatment has reverted in the back from sweating but i just wet my edges with water and put my scarf on and they are bone straight like i had just pressed them! the curl pattern looks the same but it flattens much easier! i can work with this
> 
> also i still dont know what to do with all of my fake hair. i just gathered it all up and have 3 boxes full maybe ill stuff a pillow with it LOL.



 I want to get a keratin tx, may get one around the fall once it gets cooler outside.
What kinda fake hair do you have in the boxes Napp?


----------



## Lanea87

DCing at the moment, will plait it up after til the nxt wash day.


----------



## Napp

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I want to get a keratin tx, may get one around the fall once it gets cooler outside.
> What kinda fake hair do you have in the boxes Napp?



braid hair,twist hair,synthetic weave,human hair weave, a couple of syn lace fronts and a half wig


----------



## daviine

Yesterday I did a homegrown steam treatment with Giovanni SAS in my hair.  I chose SAS because it claims to be a deep conditioner. (The only other DCs I own are Aussie Moist and Giovanni 2Chic Conditioner)  I applied my diluted Giovanni Direct Leave-in but I'm not sure why I did that.  I usually use the diluted one on days  I don't wash/CW and I use full-strength on wash days.  I was undecided about SAS so I'm not sure if I did the steam treatment wrong or if it was the actual conditioner but my hair was so dry.  It could also have been that I didn't use my leave-in full strength.  Who knows?  

In this "dry" state I was able to see the true state of my hair.  My hair is in horrible condition (or does all hair appear damaged when dry?)  If I'm right, I should BC and save my natural while I still can.  But I'm so not ready.  I haven't completed my mental transition and I'm just not ready.  

I still haven't gotten my regimen down.  Cowashing and wet bunning seemed to work well for me when I was on vacation in Florida.  I had limited options and did what I could.  However, once I got back home, I just felt overwhelmed.  

Why overwhelmed?  Too much information (LHCF, blogs, YT), too many products, too many different variations on the order that I could use said products, etcetera etcetera.  

I already feel like I'm racing against time to get products down and now I feel like I'm in a race to save the length of my hair.  I'm getting nervous.  

Braids and weaves are not an option; wigs might be if I can get over my husband laughing at me and telling me I'm not proud to be black, blah blah blah...

Just another day on the transitioning roller coaster.  I can't wait until my siggy says "x years natural".


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I took my weave out and washing was a BREEZE. The 1st wash since i started transitioning without me crying and cutting out tangled relaxed ends. Its crazy because washing after taking out a weave is usually not like this. 
I washed with 613 and then Kenra MC to condition. I also used my magic star comb with no probs. Im about to order WEN fig on QVC as we speak. 

Camera phone pics:


----------



## krissyprissy

shockolate
Wen has been a life saver for me. I don't think I would of made it 1 year post relaxer without it.


----------



## Rae81

krissyprissy said:
			
		

> shockolate
> Wen has been a life saver for me. I don't think I would of made it 1 year post relaxer without it.



I really want to try wen. I think I might break down and get it

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## The Princess

I really like the Wen 613. I finish my big bottle last night.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

krissyprissy said:


> shockolate
> Wen has been a life saver for me. I don't think I would of made it 1 year post relaxer without it.





Rae81 said:


> I really want to try wen. I think I might break down and get it
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D





The Princess said:


> I really like the Wen 613. I finish my big bottle last night.



This isthe first time it really worked for me. I was so disappointed at 1st but now im bout to buy more.


----------



## MsDee14

9 months post and strongly considering BCing at 15 months post on my bday in February. 
I checked out a thread asking "How many months post relaxer/bc were you able to fit your hair in a ponytail" and the answers ranged from 15 months-18months. 

If I can't fit my hair in a ponytail at 15 months, I will just rock extension braids until I can. 

I saw so many beautiful ladies with TWA's or BAA's in NYC and it so tempted me to BC now. But I def know I'm not ready, plus I can't see myself cutting off all this hair when it's still very healthy.


----------



## JJamiah

I love 613; I really like Wen. LOL and I like As I Am Coconut Cowash.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

What leave in are yall using?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

shockolate said:


> What leave in are yall using?



I use three products: Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Milk, Kinky-Curly Knot Today, and Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew.

I use the SM and KC (not together  ) on wash or wet hair days; whereas, I use OH to moisturize on a daily basis.


----------



## JJamiah

I'm using Aphogee leave in &/or Dudley's PCa.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Check in. Quietly bunning under my phony pony puff. Losing a lot of hair due to breakage but I'm not giving up!


----------



## JJamiah

I need to post a picture of my  pony puff, it is huge but not one person has knew from the jump it isn't mine.


----------



## MsDee14

shockolate said:


> What leave in are yall using?



I just mix Aloe- Vera Juice, glycerin and some oils.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I need to post a picture of my  pony puff, it is huge but not one person has knew from the jump it isn't mine.



Same with me! Even some of my family that saw mine a few months ago looked completely confused at how I went from transitioning to super thick fro in such a short time.


----------



## krissyprissy

shockolate said:


> What leave in are yall using?



Wen mixed with 613 and a few drops of argan oil.


----------



## daviine

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Check in. Quietly bunning under my phony pony puff. Losing a lot of hair due to breakage but I'm not giving up!



newbeginnings2010 I was just thinking about you wondering when you'd be able to pop your head in here again.  Nice to see you.  Sorry about the breakage but hope all else is well in your world!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

JJamiah said:


> I need to post a picture of my pony puff, it is huge but not one person has knew from the jump it isn't mine.


Yes i wanna see and please tell us what brand and where to find it?

Im havin problems laying the middle on my head. the front is flat just fine but the middle raises up and i look weird lol


----------



## daviine

shockolate Your siggy is hilarious.  Serves her right.


----------



## daviine

I thought I made this picture small but I guess not.  This was after I took out my bun yesterday.  I can't remember if that's THING 1 or 2 but that section right above my thumb is what gives me so much trouble when styling. I've tried adding extra product to no avail.  




This is my hair after DCing today.  I hadn't applied any product yet.  




Sorry if these pics are too big.  I'll work on resizing them after I make dinner.    I also plan on adding them to my LHCF blog or just starting a new photo album on Fotki or somewhere else altogether.  I want to be able to celebrate and appreciate the good, the bad, and the ugly....

ETA:  Can someone tell me how to resize using photobucket?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine

Hey! I have been trying sooo hard to keep up with everything! I get off at five, don't get home until 6:15, cook, put DS to bed at 7, clean up, and pass out at 9:30! Then I get to wake up all night and nurse him. With my DH in grad school and working full time as well, I'm lucky to get a chance to breathe, let alone care for my hair. This is a bad time for me to be transitioning, but I refuse to give up again.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine

And sorry about your trouble spots, but your hair looks very soft!


----------



## shortt29

daviine said:
			
		

> I thought I made this picture small but I guess not.  This was after I took out my bun yesterday.  I can't remember if that's THING 1 or 2 but that section right above my thumb is what gives me so much trouble when styling. I've tried adding extra product to no avail.
> 
> This is my hair after DCing today.  I hadn't applied any product yet.
> 
> Sorry if these pics are too big.  I'll work on resizing them after I make dinner.    I also plan on adding them to my LHCF blog or just starting a new photo album on Fotki or somewhere else altogether.  I want to be able to celebrate and appreciate the good, the bad, and the ugly....
> 
> ETA:  Can someone tell me how to resize using photobucket?



Your curl pattern looks very nice!


----------



## daviine

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> daviine
> 
> Hey! I have been trying sooo hard to keep up with everything! I get off at five, don't get home until 6:15, cook, put DS to bed at 7, clean up, and pass out at 9:30! Then I get to wake up all night and nurse him. With my DH in grad school and working full time as well, I'm lucky to get a chance to breathe, let alone care for my hair. This is a bad time for me to be transitioning, but I refuse to give up again.


newbeginnings2010
I totally get it. Just remember to take care of yourself. It's so easy to get run down. Hugs and kisses to you my dear!!!


----------



## JJamiah

shockolate said:
			
		

> Yes i wanna see and please tell us what brand and where to find it?
> 
> Im havin problems laying the middle on my head. the front is flat just fine but the middle raises up and i look weird lol




I am downloading now to my email. Her name is Marimba Girl. Got her from hair sister and she was only $13  

Constant compliments, pics do her no justice.


----------



## daviine

newbeginnings2010
My hair is soft but it doesn't stay that way. I know it can be softer, I just haven't figured out how. 

shortt29

Thanks. I like it too but wonder what it will look like after the relaxed parts are cut off. Not all of my hair has that pattern though. I think the back is looser and the front is tighter.


----------



## Napp

daviine to resize i just hover over the picture and there will be a little tool bar that comes up. one of the options is to resize and you just pick the size you want.

Does anyone else have a list of products they would like to try when natural? a whole bunch of new stuff has come out since ive become relaxed and its has only been a year. i think when i go natural again i will go back to my PJ ways LOL


----------



## JJamiah

Here is my pony puff 
shockolate here she goes


----------



## MsDee14

JJamiah- I LOVE that puff. 
I need to get one! 

So, I have a list of 23 hair styles I want to do before I big chop. They each last between 1-8 weeks, so I have about 48 weeks of hair styles. I will  not BC until I do each and every style on my list..so I may go further than 15 months. 

This will keep me on track and excited about this transitioning journey.


----------



## JJamiah

MsDee14 we sound to be the same round about time for BCing 

I have about 16 months left to cut.... and I might not even then, but.... I think I will, or not..  see what I go through!


----------



## Britt

Daviine how far along are you?? Your new growth looks so soft and plush. How much longer are u going to transition for?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissMusic

JJamiah Love that puff!
I'm definitely gonna buy one and use it for the last quarter of the C&G Challenge.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

JJamiah

I have this puff too! I just haven't worn it because I think the shock my DH would experience might give him a heart attack.  I'm easing him into it with my little puff.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine

I have been using bioinfusion's deep conditioner as a leave-in, and my hair is MUCH softer than it has been once it dries. HTH


----------



## JJamiah

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> I have this puff too! I just haven't worn it because I think the shock my DH would experience might give him a heart attack.  I'm easing him into it with my little puff.


 
SInce I am on my budget I had to go into my stash and get it. It shocked me LOL, but... HOnestly Every day is nothing but compliments galore. Just wait til you pull it out. Don't wait over a year to wear it like I did. The dust needs to come off. I have others but I wanted a BIG ponytail LOL and I got one!


----------



## shortt29

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Here is my pony puff
> shockolate here she goes



That looks so nice and your edges are laid!!!


----------



## shortt29

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> JJamiah- I LOVE that puff.
> I need to get one!
> 
> So, I have a list of 23 hair styles I want to do before I big chop. They each last between 1-8 weeks, so I have about 48 weeks of hair styles. I will  not BC until I do each and every style on my list..so I may go further than 15 months.
> 
> This will keep me on track and excited about this transitioning journey.



I have started a collection of styles as well...hoping it will make this transition easier for me and my hair but working out as often as I do has put limits on switching up my styles and trying not to manipulate my hair so much


----------



## MsDee14

shortt29 said:


> I have started a collection of styles as well...hoping it will make this transition easier for me and my hair but *working out as often* as I do has put limits on switching up my styles and trying not to manipulate my hair so much



This is one of the reasons why I stay in twists with-out added hair. I am still able to rinse or wash my hair after working out without too much manipulation.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

JJamiah said:


> Here is my pony puff
> shockolate here she goes



I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Napp

MsDee14 can i see your list of styles? i need some ideas right now


----------



## MsDee14

Napp said:


> MsDee14 can i see your list of styles? i need some ideas right now



Napp

Sure 

*With Own Hair* - These will be done in-between styles with added hair
I don't plan on using added hair until January

1.) Bantu-knot Out/Chiney Bumps Out
2.) Twist n curl
3.) Braid n curl
4.) Flexi-rod Set
5.) Cold Wave Rod Set /Roller Set
5.) Infiniti Bun
6.) Curly Puff
7.) Variation of Buns (with twist or braid in front, headbands, side. high, etc)
8.) French Braid (or 2)
9.) Flat Twists Up-do
10.) Mini or medium sized braids
11.) Chunky Twists 
12.) French Twists (switch up the front)
13.) Caruso Roller Set (may have to blow-dry on cool first)
14.) Straw Set 

*
With Added Hair *

15.) Single Braids
16.) Kinky Twists
17.) Senegalese Twists
18.) Half Wigs
19.) Phony Pony puffs
20.) Yarn Braids
21.) Crochet Braids
22) Cornrows
23.) U-part wig (this is a maybe)


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i am seriously bored with waiting for me hair to get to a length where i'd be happy with a chop.... so more than likely i'll be texlaxed again by tomorrow night.... at least i know i can stretch for a good amount of time fairly easily.... lol


----------



## SqrpioQutie

SqrpioQutie said:


> i am seriously bored with waiting for me hair to get to a length where i'd be happy with a chop.... so more than likely i'll be texlaxed again by tomorrow night.... at least i know i can stretch for a good amount of time fairly easily.... lol



i talked myself off the ledge... or rather washed myself off the ledge... lol ... it's amazing what a supremely bad hair day can do to your resolve... but now everything feels great again with my hair so i'll leave it alone....for now....

on the sorta plus side, i found that not only does my hair currently not like the as i am coconut cowash, but it also is not feeling the taliah waajid products i bought... thank goodness for pantene relaxed and natural....


----------



## daviine

JJamiah I LOVE that puff.  You and your puff are beautiful.


newbeginnings2010 said:


> @daviine
> 
> I have been using bioinfusion's deep conditioner as a leave-in, and my hair is MUCH softer than it has been once it dries. HTH



newbeginnings2010I think I've seen that one in Walgreen's.  Where do you buy yours?



Brittster said:


> Daviine how far along are you?? Your new growth looks so soft and plush. How much longer are u going to transition for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Brittster Thanks! I'll be 41 weeks on Saturday.  I have no idea how long I'm going to transition for.  I want to go at least a year, just for the sake of saying I made it a year.  I don't think I'll be able to make it two years because I don't have the patience to deal with the two textures.  So, I'm playing it by ear but I really just want to be able to put it in a ponytail.  Grow hair, grow!!!


----------



## Britt

daviine said:
			
		

> JJamiah I LOVE that puff.  You and your puff are beautiful.
> 
> newbeginnings2010I think I've seen that one in Walgreen's.  Where do you buy yours?
> 
> Brittster Thanks! I'll be 41 weeks on Saturday.  I have no idea how long I'm going to transition for.  I want to go at least a year, just for the sake of saying I made it a year.  I don't think I'll be able to make it two years because I don't have the patience to deal with the two textures.  So, I'm playing it by ear but I really just want to be able to put it in a ponytail.  Grow hair, grow!!!



Yeah 2 yrs is a long time. It looks like u hv a good  amt of length tho so maybe just another few months before u chop.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @daviine
> 
> Hey! I have been trying sooo hard to keep up with everything! I get off at five, don't get home until 6:15, cook, put DS to bed at 7, clean up, and pass out at 9:30! Then I get to wake up all night and nurse him. With my DH in grad school and working full time as well, I'm lucky to get a chance to breathe, let alone care for my hair. This is a bad time for me to be transitioning, but I refuse to give up again.




i totally understand.  having a new baby at home made me quit too the first time i tried.  i went ten months and then said bump it and texlaxed....i won't quit this time though.




MsDee14 said:


> @JJamiah- I LOVE that puff.
> I need to get one!
> 
> So, I have a list of 23 hair styles I want to do before I big chop. They each last between 1-8 weeks, so I have about 48 weeks of hair styles. I will  not BC until I do each and every style on my list..so I may go further than 15 months.
> 
> This will keep me on track and excited about this transitioning journey.



the hairstyles list is a great idea to keep motivated!  i just rock a ponytail or bun all the time.  if i want variety, i buy new scrunchies for the pony  LOL


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am 22 of 24 months post relaxer... Best decision ever made. All relaxed ends gone. Should be posting and updated picture soon within a month.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine

That's the place! I'm on day 6 and although I do have to lightly moisturize about every 3 days, the softness never leaves.


----------



## MsDee14

How often is everyone trimming their ends? 
I have only trimmed twice this year and am kind of keeping the same schedule as I was relaxed. 

Thinking of doing a cut sometime next year so the shock of the BC won't be too much for me.


----------



## daviine

SqrpioQutie said:


> i talked myself off the ledge... or rather washed myself off the ledge... lol ... it's amazing what a supremely bad hair day can do to your resolve... but now everything feels great again with my hair so i'll leave it alone....for now....
> 
> 
> on the sorta plus side, i found that not only does my hair currently not like the as i am coconut cowash, but it also is not feeling the taliah waajid products i bought... thank goodness for pantene relaxed and natural....



@SqrpioQutie So glad you changed your mind.  Not that we would stop supporting you; I just like all us transitioners hanging out.    I see we started transitioning around the same time.  How long do you plan to transition for?  




Brittster said:


> Yeah 2 yrs is a long time. It looks like u hv a good  amt of length tho so maybe just another few months before u chop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



@Brittster I hope so!!!! I don't know how others are able to transition  for 2-3 years.  I'm impatient! 



Highly Favored8 said:


> I am 22 of 24 months post relaxer... Best decision ever made. All relaxed ends gone. Should be posting and updated picture soon within a month.



@Highly Favored8 I can't wait to see!



newbeginnings2010 said:


> @daviine
> 
> That's the place! I'm on day 6 and although I do have to lightly moisturize about every 3 days, the softness never leaves.


@newbeginnings2010 What is the exact name because I looked online but they have more than one conditioner.  



MsDee14 said:


> How often is everyone trimming their ends?
> I have only trimmed twice this year and am kind of keeping the same schedule as I was relaxed.
> 
> Thinking of doing a cut sometime next year so the shock of the BC won't be too much for me.


@MsDee14  I haven't trimmed once because I'm scared to do it myself and end up BCing or something.  And I just don't know where to go as far as salons go to get it done.  I'm nervous that I'll get a stylist who doesn't know how to deal with transitioning hair.  But I really need it, so maybe I'll ask my SO to do it,  But he might BC me on purpose though.  Hmmmm.....


----------



## MsDee14

daviine Hey, girl!!

When I trim, I just split my hair in 4 sections. Then split each section in 2 then   cut off like 1/3'' of the ends. It's a lot easier than it seems. 
I see Yters split their hair in half, put each half in a ponytail, move the ponytail holder down to where they want to cut and cut a little below it. 

I don't trust anyone with my hair after my last relaxer mishap, so I'm a strict DIYer.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I'm 10 months (lunar months) post and I've trimmed once, but it was a big trim because of breakage. I'm thinking my transition will only last until I can get my hair in a ponytail, then I'm BCing the rest.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine 
It's the Deep Moisture Masque.


----------



## Leslie_C

SqrpioQutie said:


> i talked myself off the ledge... or rather washed myself off the ledge... lol ... it's amazing what a supremely bad hair day can do to your resolve... but now everything feels great again with my hair so i'll leave it alone....for now....
> 
> on the sorta plus side, i found that not only does my hair currently not like the as i am coconut cowash, but it also is not feeling the taliah waajid products i bought... thank goodness for pantene relaxed and natural....


 
SqrpioQutie, so glad you talked yourself down! I have my moments, but Im not tempted to relax, Im tempted to BC LOL. But Im afraid Id hate it and have trouble styling the awkward length.  One idea is bunning or doing an updo and leaving it alone the rest of the week.



Highly Favored8 said:


> I am 22 of 24 months post relaxer... Best decision ever made. All relaxed ends gone. Should be posting and updated picture soon within a month.


 
Highly Favored8  congrats, so Are you all natural now??? WE WANT PICS! 



MsDee14 said:


> How often is everyone trimming their ends?
> I have only trimmed twice this year and am kind of keeping the same schedule as I was relaxed.
> 
> Thinking of doing a cut sometime next year so the shock of the BC won't be too much for me.


 
MsDee14 I had some damage and thinning so did like 2 mini chops within 2 weeks when I started transitioning in May which equaled out to a major chop lol. I cut to neck length from CBL and now the bottom layer is back too CBL, but I dont ever wear my hair straight so you cant tell. Im curious as to what it would look like straightened right now, but Im too lazy to flat iron plus I fear heat damage. I might blow dry on low one day soon to check my progress. I did a light dusting a couple of weeks ago. Ill probably trim 1/4 to 1/2 inch every few months.



MsDee14 said:


> @daviine Hey, girl!!
> 
> When I trim, I just split my hair in 4 sections. Then split each section in 2 then cut off like 1/3'' of the ends. It's a lot easier than it seems.
> I see Yters split their hair in half, put each half in a ponytail, move the ponytail holder down to where they want to cut and cut a little below it.
> 
> I don't trust anyone with my hair after my last relaxer mishap, so I'm a strict DIYer.


 
daviine  your hair looks very soft and thick, dont know what you are talking about as far as thing 1 and 2 lol.  ITA with MsDee14, I would definitely trim yourself and not trust a stylist to do it.  My grandma keeps offering to take me to the hair school her treat to get my hair done (I think it must be her way of saying she doesnt like my hair LOL) but there is no way I would do that bc Im sure they wouldnt know how to handle the two textures and Im also sure they would think the relaxed ends needed to be cut off. Not gonna happen!


----------



## Leslie_C

I have an idea, lets post our go to styles!
Mine is so easy, you guys need to get on board!  
If you put your hair in a high puff and fan your hair around the base in a circle(like a mushroom), then divide it into about 3 sections and in a clockwise or counter clockwise direction (just make sure they all go in the same directions) wrap the ends around the base and pin them. I like good hair day pins bc they are soft plastic...I feel like over time bobby pins will shred your ends. I use about 2 or 3 good hairday pins and sometimes a bobby pin or two in places that might be sticking out. It gives me a big bun and the illusion of long hair and my hair isnt long at all!

The best part is it takes 5 minutes and can be done on your hair no matter what it looked like when you got up. I usually add a scarf or flower to accessorize. Who can beat a quick, sleek style and its even protective to boot!

If my directions dont make sense Ill make a picture tutorial. When I wake up at 5 am to go to work, I can always do this style. When you need to run to the store, when your attempted style fails, when you make last minute plans, default style right here!


----------



## MsDee14

Leslie_C Great idea! I love your bun!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Leslie_C yes, I am natural now and did it would BC I transitioned for maybe about 16 months before I cut off all my relaxed ends.
daviine here is some pictures.
In the picture number three in the first picture in number 1 in the blue it was relaxed before I chopped it all off. The next two pictures are the month this month..


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

I am 15 months and would continue to transition however blending the two textures is becoming annoying. My relaxed hair seems to no longer hold a curl when I do a braid and curl and it kinda (or at least in my opinion) becomes obvious that there are two textures there. It's like they are too straight! So I will be doing be big chop probably this evening and will update with pictures either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm at 37 weeks, 2 days.  I have been cowashing and bunning all summer with the exception of one time when I blow dried and Bantu knotted my hair.  I just made an appointment for September 5, which will be 39 weeks (3/4 of a year, or 9 months ) post.  I can't wait to see my stylist and get flat ironed and trimmed!  I want to see how much my hair has grown since May.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

daviine said:


> @SqrpioQutie So glad you changed your mind.  Not that we would stop supporting you; I just like all us transitioners hanging out.    I see we started transitioning around the same time.  How long do you plan to transition for?



i don't really have a timeframe in mind to stay the course ... ultimately, i want my hair to be at least APL unstretched, so i have a feeling i have years to go before i reach my goal.... i'm thinking a total of two years should get me to the point where i can see the light at the end of the tunnel.... i need to work up the nerve to get a trim too...


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:


> SqrpioQutie, so glad you talked yourself down! I have my moments, but Im not tempted to relax, Im tempted to BC LOL. But Im afraid Id hate it and have trouble styling the awkward length.  One idea is bunning or doing an updo and leaving it alone the rest of the week.



i bun just about every day and that generally keeps me sane.... my problem came in yesterday when i decided to do a sort of a wash n go with those friggin products... i can see right now that my hair is not a fan of many styling products... i was doing twists on my straightened hair and that was really cute EXCEPT for the stick straight ends coming out from the voluminous cloudlike waves i had going on.... i thought i might be able to replicate that on wet hair but um i screwed it up with the products... and the cowash product....


----------



## OhTall1

I'm rotating between braidouts and curl former sets about every three days:

Day 1:  Wear hair out
Day 2:  Half up do
Day 3:  Bun or ponytail


----------



## JJamiah

Diviine thanks so much


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i just did my first self-trim... i don't think i cut more than between 1/4 to 1/2 an inch from each section, so i'm happy with the outcome...


----------



## havilland

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I am 15 months and would continue to transition however blending the two textures is becoming annoying. My relaxed hair seems to no longer hold a curl when I do a braid and curl and it kinda (or at least in my opinion) becomes obvious that there are two textures there. It's like they are too straight! So I will be doing be big chop probably this evening and will update with pictures either Saturday or Sunday.





a tip i saw on you tube.

a suggestion if you haven't already cut...you may want to cut the back first.  keep the front longer, so you can do a ponytail if need be.


----------



## daviine

You guys cut on wet or dry hair? After a wash?


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> You guys cut on wet or dry hair? After a wash?


 
daviine definitely cut dry hair (wet will be shrunken) and I usually do it after a wash so hair is as smooth as its gonna be for the week. I think I read somewhere never to cut ethnic hair wet lol.


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> You guys cut on wet or dry hair? After a wash?



Always on dry hair. That way I can see the true state of my ends.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

daviine said:


> You guys cut on wet or dry hair? After a wash?



i cut on dry today... i contemplated wet but i thought that might end up too messy/unpredictable....


----------



## The Princess

Dayjoy said:


> I'm at 37 weeks, 2 days. I have been cowashing and bunning all summer with the exception of one time when I blow dried and Bantu knotted my hair. I just made an appointment for September 5, which will be 39 weeks (3/4 of a year, or 9 months ) post. I can't wait to see my stylist and get flat ironed and trimmed! I want to see how much my hair has grown since May.


 

I just realized I cowashed everyday this week, except for today. It seems like its becomming second nature now.


----------



## Leslie_C

The Princess said:


> I just realized I cowashed everyday this week, except for today. It seems like its becomming second nature now.


 

The Princess and other frequent cowashers...do you detangle every time you cowash? I love frequent washing/cowashing, but recently cut down to once a week since I didnt want to comb my hair that often since the two textures are fragile. Thoughts?


----------



## The Princess

Leslie_C said:


> The Princess and other frequent cowashers...do you detangle every time you cowash? I love frequent washing/cowashing, but recently cut down to once a week since I didnt want to comb my hair that often since the two textures are fragile. Thoughts?



No. I only detangle on my DC days. So once a week. When I cowash I take a wide tooth comb and make sure I don't have any tangles and go from there. Tonight I detangle cause I'm working on my twisting skills. My hair was tangles so I just loaded my hair with conditioner and went to work. I didn't shed alot at all. 

Tomorrow I won't detangle since I did it unofficially tonight. 

Also detangling it's starting to become a drag. So once a week is it. For now anyway.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> @The Princess and other frequent cowashers...do you detangle every time you cowash? I love frequent washing/cowashing, but recently cut down to once a week since I didnt want to comb my hair that often since the two textures are fragile. Thoughts?



Leslie_C

The past two to three weeks, I was mostly finger combing/detangling.  It wasn't really on purpose. It just happened. I continued it after  I noticed, just because.  Just tp be safe though, I combed my hair when I washed my hair this week.  Just in case there was an area that was frequently being overlooked.  

It seems as though I'm losing less hair but that could be because a little was coming out each day.  Not sure but thought I'd share that anyway.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> The Princess and other frequent cowashers...do you detangle every time you cowash? I love frequent washing/cowashing, but recently cut down to once a week since I didnt want to comb my hair that often since the two textures are fragile. Thoughts?



I use the Denman in the shower every time I cowash.


----------



## Napp

i was so tempted to cut today. my hair matted up again. i dont know what im doing wrong.i think i will be keeping my hair 100% straight from now on. i need to wash at least once a week though so i will flat iron every week until my hair falls out and then bc my hair matts up every time i wash it. its driving me crazy. im having 2 hour detangling sessions


----------



## The Princess

Napp said:
			
		

> i was so tempted to cut today. my hair matted up again. i dont know what im doing wrong.i think i will be keeping my hair 100% straight from now on. i need to wash at least once a week though so i will flat iron every week until my hair falls out and then bc my hair matts up every time i wash it. its driving me crazy. im having 2 hour detangling sessions



I'm sorry to hear you going thru this. I'm sure others will chime in and give advice.


----------



## JJamiah

Napp are you washing in braided sections. I still clean my hair in the sink. I clean my hair in halves. Are you detangled before cleaning. Take some water mist in a spray bottle lightly wet and detangle before washing.


----------



## HoneyA

For the first time in months, I have absolutely NO tangles in my hair at the end of the week- no knots in my natural roots, no tangles in my relaxed ends. Just moisturised, detangled tresses 24/7 thanks to Creme of Nature and Cantu Shea Butter. Transitioning just got super easy! 

I learned that while activators like Carefree Curl Gold and S-Curl were good for moisture generally when my hair was texlaxed and there wasn't much new growth to play with, now since my hair is thick, with thick strands it needs a heavy creamy moisturiser so that it stays moisturised and detangled. My hair was  at those activators and anything else I put in up to 2 weeks ago. Last week, it was like I was dealing with a new set of hair. 

I'm going to DC on dry hair tonight for the wash tomorrow. And now to find a hard protein for 1x a month to balance all this moisture


----------



## daviine

HoneyA said:
			
		

> For the first time in months, I have absolutely NO tangles in my hair at the end of the week- no knots in my natural roots, no tangles in my relaxed ends. Just moisturised, detangled tresses 24/7 thanks to Creme of Nature and Cantu Shea Butter. Transitioning just got super easy!
> 
> I learned that while activators like Carefree Curl Gold and S-Curl were good for moisture generally when my hair was texlaxed and there wasn't much new growth to play with, now since my hair is thick, with thick strands it needs a heavy creamy moisturiser so that it stays moisturised and detangled. My hair was  at those activators and anything else I put in up to 2 weeks ago. Last week, it was like I was dealing with a new set of hair.
> 
> I'm going to DC on dry hair tonight for the wash tomorrow. And now to find a hard protein for 1x a month to balance all this moisture



HoneyA Can you share how you use the Cantu Shea Butter? Are you talking about the leave in repair cream? I have a  FULL jar of this and haven't noticed anything special about it. I've been meaning to do a search to see how others use it or start a thread but haven't gotten around to it. 

Thanks


----------



## HoneyA

daviine said:


> HoneyA Can you share how you use the Cantu Shea Butter? Are you talking about the leave in repair cream? I have a  FULL jar of this and haven't noticed anything special about it. I've been meaning to do a search to see how others use it or start a thread but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> Thanks



Sure.

It's the Shea Butter for Natural Hair. I apply it every other night in sections which I then braid, concentrating on my natural roots and a bit on the relaxed ends. I plait my in like 4-10 plaits and release in the morning and style in an updo of some sort. So it's in a protective style 99% of the time. That's it. Very moisturising.


----------



## The Princess

HoneyA said:
			
		

> For the first time in months, I have absolutely NO tangles in my hair at the end of the week- no knots in my natural roots, no tangles in my relaxed ends. Just moisturised, detangled tresses 24/7 thanks to Creme of Nature and Cantu Shea Butter. Transitioning just got super easy!
> 
> I learned that while activators like Carefree Curl Gold and S-Curl were good for moisture generally when my hair was texlaxed and there wasn't much new growth to play with, now since my hair is thick, with thick strands it needs a heavy creamy moisturiser so that it stays moisturised and detangled. My hair was  at those activators and anything else I put in up to 2 weeks ago. Last week, it was like I was dealing with a new set of hair.
> 
> I'm going to DC on dry hair tonight for the wash tomorrow. And now to find a hard protein for 1x a month to balance all this moisture



I have a love/hate with Cantu Shea butter, I like it but it's to thick. It sometimes leaves white residue in my hair. I like moisturizer that melts in my hair like Hydroquench Greaseless Moisture. 

I had to let the cantu Sheabutter go. Now maybe the Cantu Sheabutter for Natural Hair might be a littler better. I will try it one day.


----------



## daviine

Thanks so much. It's not the same product so that could be why. I'm going to give it away if I can't come up with a good use for it.


----------



## Napp

JJamiah said:


> Napp are you washing in braided sections. I still clean my hair in the sink. I clean my hair in halves. Are you detangled before cleaning. Take some water mist in a spray bottle lightly wet and detangle before washing.




i washed my hair in braided sections and my hair matted within the braids. it was like the braid fused together. it was ridiculous. as soon as water hits my hair it turns into dreadlocks. ive tried everything i can think of to prevent that from happening(detangling before hand,using small sections,prepooing etc) i even applied dc on straighted hair hoping my hair wouldnt tangle up(i did this when i was natural) and my hair still tangled up horribly which really surprised me the only thing that helps is my positive conditioner(porosity control) but it only assist in detangling.


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> @The Princess and other frequent cowashers...do you detangle every time you cowash? I love frequent washing/cowashing, but recently cut down to once a week since I didnt want to comb my hair that often since the two textures are fragile. Thoughts?


 
i co wash maybe 2-3 times a week, but i only comb through and detangle 1x a week.

once a week i will cowash and then deep condition and that is when i detangle and comb my hair out.

the rest of the time i use the water and my fingers to remove any shed hair and then i keep it moving.


----------



## HoneyA

The Princess said:


> I have a love/hate with Cantu Shea butter, I like it but it's to thick. It sometimes leaves white residue in my hair. I like moisturizer that melts in my hair like Hydroquench Greaseless Moisture.
> 
> I had to let the cantu Sheabutter go. Now maybe the Cantu Sheabutter for Natural Hair might be a littler better. I will try it one day.



Oh ok. Well I've only ever tried this one and luckily it was a good choice. Like I said it's very creamy but my hair is extremely thick so maybe that's why it works since my hair just sucks it up. There is definitely never any residue. If anything it make my hair look darker if that's possible.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i was bored so i took my hair out of its bun and played with moisturizing... i've come to the conclusion that my best bet is a creamy water based moisturizer rather than anything at all that has shea butter or olive oil... my hair tends to hate those two ingredients.... 

i made a fingercurled sideswept bang with the teeny section that i left out... which only solidified the fact that i have a while to go before i'll be comfortable cutting my hair... where is the bravery that i had when i bc'd back in 2005?


----------



## Eclipse

My first attempt at wet bunning. I am so falling in love with my natural hair.


----------



## daviine

Eclipse said:
			
		

> My first attempt at wet bunning. I am so falling in love with my natural hair.



Eclipse
BeeeeYoutiful!!!

 I wish the front of my hair had not broken. I really need the length so I could pull my hair into a sleeker bun. If only I had known...I would've babied the front of my hair.  The next time I remember I'll take a pic of my bun. 

Can you share what you products you used?


----------



## Eclipse

daviine

Thank you sooo much! After cowashing with AO HSR and air drying 50%, I applied Giovonni direct leave in. Then I sprayed extremely diluted acv before laying the hair down with the green eco styler gel.


----------



## Eclipse

Double post


----------



## The Princess

Eclipse said:
			
		

> My first attempt at wet bunning. I am so falling in love with my natural hair.



OMGosh look at those waves. See that's one of  the many reasons I'm going natural.


----------



## The Princess

I plan on DC'ing  tomorrow for the entire day with Emergencia. Then follow up with a cowash and wet bun. 

Today I places my hair in invididual braids and saturated with Giovanni direct leave in.


----------



## Meemee6223

Something has cured my itchy scalp! Unfortunately, I've got so much going on right now I don't know what did it. I'm taking meds for sinusitis, before that I was taking skin hair nails vitamins, been washing with Carroll's daughter transitioning kit. I dunno what did it but when wash day came around I had zero itchies! Awesome!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i have got to figure out how to get a ton more moisture to the middle/back of my hair.... from what i can tell, my curls are tighter there and more prone to dryness.... i always laugh when people say "a little goes a long way" with products - that's very rarely the case for me... i need to discover a HG cheapie moisturizer... so far, my best find has been the beautiful textures tangle taming leave-in conditioner... lol


----------



## JJamiah

Napp when was the last time you used a light protein. Asking because if the hair is melting into one dred that you dread *trust I understand because I get this too when I suffer from over moisture in my beehive when I wig it. I hate it........ 

I notice this happens when My hair is over moisturized. try a light protein please. Don't give up.


----------



## Napp

JJamiah said:


> Napp when was the last time you used a light protein. Asking because if the hair is melting into one dred that you dread *trust I understand because I get this too when I suffer from over moisture in my beehive when I wig it. I hate it........
> 
> I notice this happens when My hair is over moisturized. try a light protein please. Don't give up.




all i use are light protiens. i am using vitale corrective conditioner along with africa best organics hair mayonaise to dc.


----------



## Rae81

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> i have got to figure out how to get a ton more moisture to the middle/back of my hair.... from what i can tell, my curls are tighter there and more prone to dryness.... i always laugh when people say "a little goes a long way" with products - that's very rarely the case for me... i need to discover a HG cheapie moisturizer... so far, my best find has been the beautiful textures tangle taming leave-in conditioner... lol



That's how my crown is and I use a lot of conditioner and moisturizer on that section to try to keep it moist

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Rae81

I straightened a couple pieces of hair today to see how much length I retained from all this bunning. I was very happy I am part apl almost to bsl and I have been stuck at the same length for along time. I wish I would have started protective styling sooner. Only problem is I know I'm going to have a hard time cutting when it comes time to let go of the relaxed ends

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## daviine

Eclipse said:
			
		

> daviine
> 
> Thank you sooo much! After cowashing with AO HSR and air drying 50%, I applied Giovonni direct leave in. Then I sprayed extremely diluted acv before laying the hair down with the green eco styler gel.



Eclipse
Thanks. I use Giovanni also. I like it bc I think my hair likes it but it leaves my hair waxy. Do you notice the same thing? I'm not going to stop using it though until I find something that works better. Even though I do it sometimes, I'm not crazy about leaving conditioner in on a long term basis. I need to get over that though.

How diluted is the ACV? I'm going to try this one day but I don't think I'd be able to wait until my hair is 50% dry. Do you leave your hair out while waiting? It's harder for me to put my hair in a bun/ponytail once it starts drying.


----------



## daviine

Meemee6223 said:
			
		

> Something has cured my itchy scalp! Unfortunately, I've got so much going on right now I don't know what did it. I'm taking meds for sinusitis, before that I was taking skin hair nails vitamins, been washing with Carroll's daughter transitioning kit. I dunno what did it but when wash day came around I had zero itchies! Awesome!



Meemee6223 Yay for no more itchy scalp. I hope you figure out how to make it last. And then come back and tell me, lol. 

How do you like the transitioning kit?


----------



## The Princess

Meemee6223 said:


> Something has cured my itchy scalp! Unfortunately, I've got so much going on right now I don't know what did it. I'm taking meds for sinusitis, before that I was taking skin hair nails vitamins, been washing with Carroll's daughter transitioning kit. I dunno what did it but when wash day came around I had zero itchies! Awesome!



Meemee6223, how do you like Carol Daughterctransitioning kit.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Okay I am late as usual... Had to deal with a pouty husband he is still not happy... (oh well) I am ABSOLUTELY in love. The shorter hair is much easier to deal with. Of course I will have to adjust as it continues to grow, but as promised here you go...


----------



## daviine

Ashawn Arraine Thanks so much for sharing all those pics. Love your hair. Hubby will come around!!!!


----------



## CandiceC

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Okay I am late as usual... Had to deal with a pouty husband he is still not happy... (oh well) I am ABSOLUTELY in love. The shorter hair is much easier to deal with. Of course I will have to adjust as it continues to grow, but as promised here you go...


 

It looks great!


----------



## MsDee14

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Okay I am late as usual... Had to deal with a pouty husband he is still not happy... (oh well) I am ABSOLUTELY in love. The shorter hair is much easier to deal with. Of course I will have to adjust as it continues to grow, but as promised here you go...



Love it!! That's 15 months of growth? Very encouraging. 

I'm sure your hubby will fall in love with your hair sooner than later.


----------



## MissMusic

Napp, that happened to me and it turned out that I needed to clarify, do a hard protein treatment and use a porosity treatment because the balance in my hair was a little off. I thought I didn't need hard protein because I had used my AO GPB overnight a couple of weeks before, but it turns out my hair needed a large dose of Keratin. I used my trusty Aphogee 2 step and porosity control conditioner.  10 weeks later, I didn't have that matting problem. HTH!

ETA: You can get sample packets of both of those products at Sally's.


----------



## daviine

For about ten minutes today I contemplated BCing and wearing a wig. Changed my mind already though, lol.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i ordered two new wigs yesterday... i want them to get here so i can start playing... both of them are on the straighter side of things... one even has bangs... i betta like it.. lol


----------



## The Princess

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Okay I am late as usual... Had to deal with a pouty husband he is still not happy... (oh well) I am ABSOLUTELY in love. The shorter hair is much easier to deal with. Of course I will have to adjust as it continues to grow, but as promised here you go...



Your hair look really nice.


----------



## havilland

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Okay I am late as usual... Had to deal with a pouty husband he is still not happy... (oh well) I am ABSOLUTELY in love. The shorter hair is much easier to deal with. Of course I will have to adjust as it continues to grow, but as promised here you go...




your love for your hair will be contagious!  just give hubby a big kiss!  LOL

congrats!


----------



## havilland

so i have entered a new phase in my hair journey.

i have NEVER EVER EVER been able to leave conditioner in my hair.  usually when i leave conditioner on my hair, the roots swell up and act a fool OR my hair tangles up and catches on the comb.  doesn't matter what kind of conditioner either...i have tried them all.   my hair is just fine and doesn't like to be weighed down.  well, that time has come to an end.

so in my journey up to this point so far, the only way i can get my hair into a smooth ponytail is to soak it in the shower after rinsing my deep conditioning treatment and put it in a ponytail right there in the shower while it is still dripping wet.  i mean literally, i soak the hair and get the water to weigh it down, step away from the shower spray and put the scrunchie on while i am standing in the shower.  if i get out, it's too late. i will have no smoothness.

the other day i tried something new.  as a take on the curly girl method, i put some moisturizing conditioner on my wet roots just to see what would happen.  to my surprise the roots just smoothed down and went obediently into a ponytail.  first time since about 10 months post that i didn't have to take a ponytail holder into the shower with me!

i am almost 14 months post texlax right now with no plans on cutting.........

here are some pics of how it turned out once it dried.


----------



## Linxnme

Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Ok i have some better pics. Been wearing my hair in a ponytail and about to install another weave tomorrow. Showing length...hopefully next pics will show growth because ill be using MN. 


click on thumbnails for bigger pic:


----------



## newbeginnings2010

daviine
How odd...I had the exact same thought today.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

havilland your hair is beautiful. How were you able to manage to get it into a banana clip? I tried and it was a no go.


----------



## MsDee14

havilland Your hair looks great!! Your texlaxed hair is beautiful too.


----------



## havilland

Ashawn Arraine said:


> havilland your hair is beautiful. How were you able to manage to get it into a banana clip? I tried and it was a no go.



It took some practice.  Eventually I discovered my hair does better when I hold it like I am going to put it in a ponytail. Apply the clip. Close it then fan out my hair. Also works better on hair that is somewhat dry or dry. So if I am air drying I put it my hair in a scrunchie and let it dry a few hours before switching to a banana clip.


----------



## shortt29

havilland said:
			
		

> so i have entered a new phase in my hair journey.
> 
> i have NEVER EVER EVER been able to leave conditioner in my hair.  usually when i leave conditioner on my hair, the roots swell up and act a fool OR my hair tangles up and catches on the comb.  doesn't matter what kind of conditioner either...i have tried them all.   my hair is just fine and doesn't like to be weighed down.  well, that time has come to an end.
> 
> so in my journey up to this point so far, the only way i can get my hair into a smooth ponytail is to soak it in the shower after rinsing my deep conditioning treatment and put it in a ponytail right there in the shower while it is still dripping wet.  i mean literally, i soak the hair and get the water to weigh it down, step away from the shower spray and put the scrunchie on while i am standing in the shower.  if i get out, it's too late. i will have no smoothness.
> 
> the other day i tried something new.  as a take on the curly girl method, i put some moisturizing conditioner on my wet roots just to see what would happen.  to my surprise the roots just smoothed down and went obediently into a ponytail.  first time since about 10 months post that i didn't have to take a ponytail holder into the shower with me!
> 
> i am almost 14 months post texlax right now with no plans on cutting.........
> 
> here are some pics of how it turned out once it dried.



Loving your hair straight and curly !!!! I actually tried putting conditioner back in my wet hair to help smooth it into a wet bun last night...worked pretty well


----------



## Meemee6223

The Princess said:


> Meemee6223, how do you like Carol Daughterctransitioning kit.



The Princess daviine I love it. I haven't used the conditioner because I have braids (I use a thinner spray conditioner) but the shampoo and  the scalp spray are perfect for keeping my scalp clean while I'm in braids. The shampoo doesn't dry my hair or scalp and cleans extremely well. I don't know if the scalp spray has any real benefits for my hair but it feels sooooo good! My new growth feels really soft.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

1 year today! (Or was it yesterday with the extra leap year day?:scratchch)
Anyway, yay! So tempted to big chop...but not as much as I was a few months ago.
Weaving it up next week so I'll probably stay on a transitioning 'plan' a little longer. Now that I'm here actually, I'm having a hard time thinking about letting go of my straggly processed but long-ish hair past the 4-6" of natural hair. 
Don't want short hair shock!
But I keep thinking of doing the BC mostly because of hair unevenness- some of it's fully natural already because the processed parts fell off a long time ago. 

The attached pic is from about 1 month ago when I flat-ironed. This kind of inconsistency is all over my head (hair is 5" to 16" ).


----------



## havilland

BahamaMama

i feel you.  i am not cutting my hair because i don't llike short hair on me.

the only way i am making it through this right now is because my hair can go easily into a ponytail and i don't have to think about it.


----------



## JJamiah

Okay so once upon a time about a few hours ago, I sat on my bed. My braid out was nice but the ends were crying to leave me. The scissors were lonely and started to cry. My hair was sad and wanted to help the scissors. So the scissors asked to only cut the thin ends, I appeased and let it cut the thin ends on a braid out  (where they do that at?)
After looking at it looking like a leggo cut. I cut some more, it is so pitiful. I need to wash, and straighten my hair and go get a real cut this weekend. I BUTCHERED my hair like there is no tomorrow. I am no longer in the gravy Section  NJoy, I don't even know if My hair is APL or will be after the cut. I am keeping the rest of my ends after the cut. I need to be able to style my hair accordingly.

I am just frustrated and my hair was the one who caught the frustration at the moment. Seems like I am falling into the same crazy scenario over and over again. 

END OF VENT! 

I only took pics of the hair, not the butchered result, will do after the hair cut. 

OH yeah, someone said "Someone said I am in trouble, when they get home" If you don't here from me, 9 1 1 okay


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i took pics today for the njoy challenge, so i figured i'd share them over in this thread too.... freshly washed and conditioned hair, no product (except for the ponytail - i used some leave-in before i put it up)....

9th month, 3rd week, 6th day of my transition....


----------



## MsDee14

SqrpioQutie said:


> i took pics today for the njoy challenge, so i figured i'd share them over in this thread too.... freshly washed and conditioned hair, no product (except for the ponytail - i used some leave-in before i put it up)....
> 
> 9th month, 3rd week, 6th day of my transition....



It honestly looks like you only have a few inches of relaxed hair left. Your hair must grow SUPER fast!!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

MsDee14 said:


> It honestly looks like you only have a few inches of relaxed hair left. Your hair must grow SUPER fast!!



i think it does grow pretty fast, but only when i'm paying attention to it...  ... meaning, ps'ing, being mindful of how often i straighten and use heat tools, etc... BUT, i also think that some of the area at the very top of the straighter pieces were texlaxed... i'm going to look for a pic from when i last relaxed....

ETA:  i found a pic that was 1 month post... so yeah, some of the curlies that i have now are definitely texlaxed.... who knows when i'll be fully natural... lol


----------



## MsDee14

SqrpioQutie 

Your texlaxed hair almost looks natural.

You are also very pretty!


----------



## Leslie_C

Napp said:


> i washed my hair in braided sections and my hair matted within the braids. it was like the braid fused together. it was ridiculous. as soon as water hits my hair it turns into dreadlocks..


@Napp, I know several others have chimed in, but I just want to agree that this has happened to my hair before too, and it probably needs a moderate to hard protein. I like nexxus emergencee. That is about the hardest protein I use. My hair would be all gummy/webby and I couldnt detangle at all bc it was so matted together at the roots. Ill bet if you do a hard protein followed by a good moisturizing treatment, your hair will behave. Maybe finish up with an ACV or AVG rinse for good measure.



Eclipse said:


> My first attempt at wet bunning. I am so falling in love with my natural hair.


@Eclipse, loving the waves!



SqrpioQutie said:


> i have got to figure out how to get a ton more moisture to the middle/back of my hair.... from what i can tell, my curls are tighter there and more prone to dryness.... i always laugh when people say "a little goes a long way" with products - that's very rarely the case for me... i need to discover a HG cheapie moisturizer... so far, my best find has been the beautiful textures tangle taming leave-in conditioner... lol


 
@SqrpioQutie, have you tried Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and/or curl and style milk as a moisturizer? These have literally saved my hair and the first moisturizers that have worked for it pretty much EVER!



daviine said:


> @Meemee6223 Yay for no more itchy scalp. I hope you figure out how to make it last. And then come back and tell me, lol.
> 
> How do you like the transitioning kit?


@daviine, ACV rinses pretty much solve my dry,itchy scalp problems.



Ashawn Arraine said:


> Okay I am late as usual... Had to deal with a pouty husband he is still not happy... (oh well) I am ABSOLUTELY in love. The shorter hair is much easier to deal with. Of course I will have to adjust as it continues to grow, but as promised here you go...


 
@Ashawn Arraine Im in love with your BC results!!! seriously! Has hubby gotten more used to it now? Its beautiful IMO and makes me think I may be able to BC at 15 months if Im feeling froggy (that was one of my tentative dates bc Ill be 15 months on my birthday next year). Thats about the length of my braid n curls now anyway so I could definitely work with that length if my hair is around there at that amount of time. 



shockolate said:


> Ok i have some better pics. Been wearing my hair in a ponytail and about to install another weave tomorrow. Showing length...hopefully next pics will show growth because ill be using MN.
> 
> 
> click on thumbnails for bigger pic:


@shockolate, pretty waves and curlies!



havilland said:


> @BahamaMama
> 
> i feel you. i am not cutting my hair because i don't llike short hair on me.
> 
> the only way i am making it through this right now is because my hair can go easily into a ponytail and i don't have to think about it.


 
@Haviiland, your texlaxed and natural hair are so lovely! I hear you, my hair isnt anywhere near the length of yours, but transitioning because so easy when I was able to figure out how to make a puff into a bun...that will keep me sane bc I can look presentable in minutes whether I styled it previously or not.



JJamiah said:


> OH yeah, someone said "Someone said I am in trouble, when they get home" If you don't here from me, 9 1 1 okay


@JJamiah, girl you need to retire those scissors lol. I think I got all my chopping out of my system early in my transition bc I cut it from (longest layer) about APL to the bottom of my neck in mid may and I did another light trim a few weeks ago. No desire to hack the rest off as of now lol. My hair has been growing and retaining like crazy though! I blow dried a section in the back out of curiousity and it has grown out sooo much...like 3 or more inches! I cant believe it! Its possible it could be APL by the end of the year at this rate. My hair is layered plus I had breakage before I started and had to cutt he middle a lot when I started transitioning, so the middle is pretty short...some of it seems like its almost all natural. But the bottom and sides are the longest part. Ill play it by ear bc Im trying to avoid the mullet look lol. 



SqrpioQutie said:


> i took pics today for the njoy challenge, so i figured i'd share them over in this thread too.... freshly washed and conditioned hair, no product (except for the ponytail - i used some leave-in before i put it up)....
> 
> 9th month, 3rd week, 6th day of my transition....


 
@SqrpioQutie, loving your pattern, do you have any pics of your hair natural from last go around?




Ladies, I cant seem to capture my pattern on camera lol. Ill try again today bc this fro is kinda dry today, been slacking on moisture this week. I think I might have the kinkiest hair out of any of the long term transitioners Ive seen lol. Ive also recentlyaccepted that my hair is fine lol. I honestly never thought it was before, not sure why...but yeah the individual strands are baby fine...no wonder it is so fragile!

Celebrating 7 months post on Sunday!


----------



## RemyRem

Sorry Ladies I've been gone for a while. But im back now!! 

I have a serious question?

How do yall deal with hair being matted and knotted. I was detangling today and it was horrible and im not even that far in my transition. I had so many knots it wasnt even funny. Is it because I wear my roller sets alot or what?

Im so lost and frustrated! Grrrr!


 *PLEASE HELP*


----------



## MissMusic

RemyRem, when is the last time you did a hard protein treatment? I think many of us find that if you slack on your protein treatment, you will end up with matted and knotted hair.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:


> @SqrpioQutie, have you tried Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and/or curl and style milk as a moisturizer? These have literally saved my hair and the first moisturizers that have worked for it pretty much EVER!
> 
> @SqrpioQutie, loving your pattern, do you have any pics of your hair natural from last go around?



Leslie_C, i haven't tried any of the Shea Moisture products because i generally have bad experiences with products with shea in them... it boggles my mind!!!!.... i keep trying though so maybe that one will work for me.... 

and thank you!!...  i found the older pics from the '05 era... the first pic was when i started chopping... the second pic was all natural... the third was texlaxed... the last was my comparison...


----------



## SqrpioQutie

MsDee14 said:


> SqrpioQutie
> 
> Your texlaxed hair almost looks natural.
> 
> You are also very pretty!



MsDee14, thank you!!!


----------



## RemyRem

MissMusic said:


> RemyRem, when is the last time you did a hard protein treatment? I think many of us find that if you slack on your protein treatment, you will end up with matted and knotted hair.



Yeah I've been slacking. I need to go get one. What protein treatment would you recommend?


----------



## Leslie_C

SqrpioQutie said:


> @Leslie_C, i haven't tried any of the Shea Moisture products because i generally have bad experiences with products with shea in them... it boggles my mind!!!!.... i keep trying though so maybe that one will work for me....
> 
> and thank you!!... i found the older pics from the '05 era... the first pic was when i started chopping... the second pic was all natural... the third was texlaxed... the last was my comparison...


 
SqrpioQutie I love your hair all three ways   I was texlaxed too, but I found over time it ended up being relaxed bc I was unable to get uniform results long term. Eventually the ends ended up straighter and straighter...were you successful? Im a self stylists and dont trust hairdressers so I would be afraid for anyone else to do it. Ill miss wash n go's on texlaxed hair bc the shrinkage wasnt too bad and also surprisingly even living in FL at the time, I didnt get crazy frizz. Looking forward to learning and embracing my hair chemical free though.

Here are a few pics from my texlaxed days: 1st is a wash n go, 2nd is a braidout, 3rd is flat ironed.  That was probably my hair at its healthiest and before I got pregnant with my son who is 3. It was still pretty nice for the first few months after he was born bc I think hormones saved me, then it all went downhill lol and just got worse and worse to the point I gave up and didnt even care about it anymore. I neglected it big time. Im surprised I had any hair left lol. Its gotten tremendously healthier since I started transitioning and taking care of it again. Thankfully it has really turned around for the better.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:


> SqrpioQutie I love your hair all three ways   I was texlaxed too, but I found over time it ended up being relaxed bc I was unable to get uniform results long term. Eventually the ends ended up straighter and straighter...were you successful? Im a self stylists and dont trust hairdressers so I would be afraid for anyone else to do it. Ill miss wash n go's on texlaxed hair bc the shrinkage wasnt too bad and also surprisingly even living in FL at the time, I didnt get crazy frizz. Looking forward to learning and embracing my hair chemical free though.
> 
> Here are a few pics from my texlaxed days: 1st is a wash n go, 2nd is a braidout, 3rd is flat ironed.  That was probably my hair at its healthiest and before I got pregnant with my son who is 3. It was still pretty nice for the first few months after he was born bc I think hormones saved me, then it all went downhill lol and just got worse and worse to the point I gave up and didnt even care about it anymore. I neglected it big time. Im surprised I had any hair left lol. Its gotten tremendously healthier since I started transitioning and taking care of it again. Thankfully it has really turned around for the better.



Leslie_C, thank you!!... i had a hard time getting consistent results too (i haven't had a stylist relax my hair in probably 10 years or so) so that's why i stopped wearing it curly.... but year, your hair looked really healthy in those pics!!!.... i'm scared to death that after i finish this transition i'm not going to be happy with my hair.... SCARED TO DEATH!!!!... i found other pics that i liked from when i was texlaxed but still curly... these are from 2007


----------



## tarheelgurl

I forgot to post that I big chopped back in July!! No longer transitioning! It was kind of bitter sweet.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

tarheelgurl said:


> I forgot to post that I big chopped back in July!! No longer transitioning! It was kind of bitter sweet.



how long did you transition?

eta:  and congratulations!!


----------



## Leslie_C

SqrpioQutie said:


> @Leslie_C, thank you!!... i had a hard time getting consistent results too (i haven't had a stylist relax my hair in probably 10 years or so) so that's why i stopped wearing it curly.... but year, your hair looked really healthy in those pics!!!.... i'm scared to death that after i finish this transition i'm not going to be happy with my hair.... SCARED TO DEATH!!!!... i found other pics that i liked from when i was texlaxed but still curly... these are from 2007


@SqrpioQutie 
LOVE LOVE LOVE the curly pics! Im scared too! But I think I will just work with it regardless and if I have that hard of a time Ill try natural methods to loosen the curl pattern. The first couple of times I texlaxed it looked great..then it just got straighter and straighter...I dont know if there is any way around it...I dont even think it was from overlapping, I think just rinsing the relaxer out over time straightens the already processed hair more. I only texlaxed every 3 or 4 months so I couldnt figure out why that was happening. Plus my hair is so fragile...it thrived better texlaxed than it ever did relaxed straight, so Im hoping natural it will thrive even more than it did texlaxed. I to like the pattern my natural roots take on when I do twistouts,etc so Im hoping I will be able to work with it. I think I will as long as I have some length to work with.

Did you like being natural the first time? What made you relax again? And what made you decide to go back to natural?


tarheelgurl said:


> I forgot to post that I big chopped back in July!! No longer transitioning! It was kind of bitter sweet.


 
@tarheelgurl congrats on your BC. Come back and share pics please!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:


> LOVE the curly pics! Im scared too! But I think I will just work with it regardless and if I have that hard of a time Ill try natural methods to loosen the curl pattern. The first couple of times I texlaxed it looked great..then it just got straighter and straighter...I dont know if there is any way around it...I dont even think it was from overlapping, I think just rinsing the relaxer out over time straightens the already processed hair more. I only texlaxed every 3 or 4 months so I couldnt figure out why that was happening. Plus my hair is so fragile...it thrived better texlaxed than it ever did relaxed straight, so Im hoping natural it will thrive even more than it did texlaxed. I to like the pattern my natural roots take on when I do twistouts,etc so Im hoping I will be able to work with it. I think I will as long as I have some length to work with.



reading that, i feel like it could have been written about my hair... lol.... 

the more i look at my hair, the more i miss all of my old pics... i just fired up my old laptop to get my old pics.... lol


----------



## shortt29

SqrpioQutie said:


> i took pics today for the njoy challenge, so i figured i'd share them over in this thread too.... freshly washed and conditioned hair, no product (except for the ponytail - i used some leave-in before i put it up)....
> 
> 9th month, 3rd week, 6th day of my transition....




Your texture looks so nice!!!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

shortt29 said:


> Your texture looks so nice!!!



shortt29, thank you!!!.... i do wonder though if things are going to look different once i cut off the straight pieces.... lol


----------



## havilland

RemyRem said:


> Sorry Ladies I've been gone for a while. But im back now!!
> 
> I have a serious question?
> 
> How do yall deal with hair being matted and knotted. I was detangling today and it was horrible and im not even that far in my transition. I had so many knots it wasnt even funny. Is it because I wear my roller sets alot or what?
> 
> Im so lost and frustrated! Grrrr!
> 
> 
> *PLEASE HELP*


 
well....the times that i was dealing with matting and knots was when i wasn't co washing as often and i was "leaving my hair alone".  i discovered that i need to either co wash every 3 days or so OR put some oil on my roots to keep them from matting and tangling.

if i have been in a protective style for over a week, i use an applicator bottle and apply oil through my roots (not on my scalp) and let it sit overnight to soften the hair so that i can finger comb.  i finger comb to remove shed hair.  section by section.  i do not use a wide tooth comb on a section of hair until i can finger through it without it getting tangled.

i pretty much as a rule don't go more than three days anymore without finger combing my roots or cowashing.  it's just not worth the aggravation to me.

i have a question, how often are you deep conditioning?  i would definitely suggest you deep condition or do a hot oil treatment once a week.


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> It honestly looks like you only have a few inches of relaxed hair left. Your hair must grow SUPER fast!!



I've been transitioning for about the same amount of time and I have nowhere near the amount of new growth you do. 

Your hair is beautiful. Can you share your regimen? I might have asked already... Sorry if I did.


----------



## MissMusic

RemyRem said:


> Yeah I've been slacking. I need to go get one. What protein treatment would you recommend?



I like the Aphogee 2 step Reconstructor (it has sample packs, so you don't have to buy the full bottles if you do not want to or haven't tried the product before).  Nexxus Emergencee is also another favorite of the ladies around here.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

daviine said:


> I've been transitioning for about the same amount of time and I have nowhere near the amount of new growth you do.
> 
> Your hair is beautiful. Can you share your regimen? I might have asked already... Sorry if I did.



me?... i'm hoping i'm not wrongly assuming that the above question was for me... if so, here goes!!!... ... and thank you!!!

regimen wise, the only thing i do regularly is co-wash.... i would say that 90% of the time, i co-wash daily and put it in a bun.... the other 10%, i do a blow-out/flat-iron and leave it that way for up to a week.... 

product wise, i just discovered TJ Nourish Shampoo and Conditioner.. lol... but i also use pantene relaxed and natural, silicon mix, garnier fructis 3 minute undo and whatever other neat conditioner i come across....   i wet bun and use (mainly) beautiful textures tangle taming leavin conditioner and the silken child detangling leave in spray, then the oyin handmade burnt sugar pomade to smooth it all out and make is smell yummy... as the fall approaches, i'm going to pull out the wigs and up the moisture.....


----------



## daviine

Thanks SqrpioQutie I forgot to mention you.


----------



## shortt29

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> shortt29, thank you!!!.... i do wonder though if things are going to look different once i cut off the straight pieces.... lol



Me too...I'm holding on to these scragglies since I need them to make buns and pony tails. I'm only 6 mos post and plan to transition until my natural hair is long enough to bun


----------



## SqrpioQutie

so, i went out to the mailbox and my new wigs were in there.... i have mixed feelings... they are MUCH longer than i thought they would be.... i keep forgetting that i'm short (short in stature, short neck, short torso - SHORT!!).... but i decided to play anyway...

the first one is this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i gotta cut it... i didn't take pics though.... 

the other one was this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for this one, i tried blending my hair for the first time.... i'm on the fence.... normallly, i just pin my hair up, toss on the wig, add a headband and go.... blending is work....  add to this the fact that this cap is either way big or my head is way small - i haven't figured out which yet.... lol... and i think my hair might be a tad lighter than the wig... idk.. u tell me... i think that if i were to really blend, i'd blow my hair out first and then flat-iron.... i thought wigs were supposed to be easy...


----------



## NJoy

SqrpioQutie said:


> so, i went out to the mailbox and my new wigs were in there.... i have mixed feelings... they are MUCH longer than i thought they would be.... i keep forgetting that i'm short (short in stature, short neck, short torso - SHORT!!).... but i decided to play anyway...
> 
> the first one is this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta cut it... i didn't take pics though....
> 
> the other one was this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this one, i tried blending my hair for the first time.... i'm on the fence.... normallly, i just pin my hair up, toss on the wig, add a headband and go.... blending is work.... add to this the fact that this cap is either way big or my head is way small - i haven't figured out which yet.... lol... and i think my hair might be a tad lighter than the wig... idk.. u tell me... i think that if i were to really blend, i'd blow my hair out first and then flat-iron.... i thought wigs were supposed to be easy...


 
SqrpioQutie

Can you share the name and brand of these wigs, please. TIA


----------



## SqrpioQutie

NJoy said:


> SqrpioQutie
> 
> Can you share the name and brand of these wigs, please. TIA



NJoy, the first one is It's a Wig FC Perm Yaki St (http://www.itsawig.com/fc-perm-yaki-st.html) and the second one is Sensual Magic Weave + Ms Cairo (http://www.hairwigharlem.com/sensual-magic-weave-synthetic-hair-half-wig-ms-cairo.html)...


----------



## NJoy

SqrpioQutie said:


> @NJoy, the first one is It's a Wig FC Perm Yaki St (http://www.itsawig.com/fc-perm-yaki-st.html) and the second one is Sensual Magic Weave + Ms Cairo (http://www.hairwigharlem.com/sensual-magic-weave-synthetic-hair-half-wig-ms-cairo.html)...


 
Thanks! You got me wig shopping now.


----------



## The Princess

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> i took pics today for the njoy challenge, so i figured i'd share them over in this thread too.... freshly washed and conditioned hair, no product (except for the ponytail - i used some leave-in before i put it up)....
> 
> 9th month, 3rd week, 6th day of my transition....



My, my your hair grow fast. Congrats.


----------



## The Princess

Well I made it through August. Unofficial 5 months post. Last night I washed my hair with Giovanni smooth as silk shampoo. As I was shampooing my scalp it was very detangling. Hair felt soft and moisturized. However when I rinsed it out, my hair felt like Velcro. Dont know what happen. Will not use again. 

The matching conditioner was ok. Nothing significant to scream about.


----------



## daviine

Attempting a twist out for my cousin's party tomorrow. I have no clue how it's going to turn out though because it was my first time twisting. 

I'm going to have to find a way to make my Thing 1 and 2 work with my buns because that was way too much hair manipulation. Hair just kept falling. Mostly broken hair. 

And to think, I was going to post about how it seems that I'm losing less hair when I cowash and bun now. Better stick to that. I just wanted to try to be cute tomorrow.


----------



## HoneyA

Nothing new to report. My hair is liking what's being done to it. Will wash again this weekend and air dry in braids.


----------



## Meemee6223

I have gotten totally spoiled by these braids. I don't want to stop wearing then until I get ready to bc. My edges are doing pretty well. I have one small area that seemed to be a little thin so I just remove the braids in that area so my edges aren't damaged. Does anyone know what I can apply to my edges to protect them and keep them thick?

I tried braggs acv on my scalp before but I was really worried about the smell. I think the skin hair and nails vitamins is what helped my scalp. My skin cleared up and feels very soft. It seems to have cleared up the black acne spots on my face too. I will definitely be using them from now on.


----------



## Rae81

Meemee6223 said:
			
		

> I have gotten totally spoiled by these braids. I don't want to stop wearing then until I get ready to bc. My edges are doing pretty well. I have one small area that seemed to be a little thin so I just remove the braids in that area so my edges aren't damaged. Does anyone know what I can apply to my edges to protect them and keep them thick?
> 
> I tried braggs acv on my scalp before but I was really worried about the smell. I think the skin hair and nails vitamins is what helped my scalp. My skin cleared up and feels very soft. It seems to have cleared up the black acne spots on my face too. I will definitely be using them from now on.



What brand of hair skin and nail vitamins do u use?

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C

What ratio do you use in your ACV rinse?  I have seborrheic dermatitis (which supposedly led (or still leading to) my hair loss) so it might not work.  I do remember liking ACV rinses years ago when I first tried them but not sure why I stopped.


----------



## The Princess

SqrpioQutie said:


> @Leslie_C, i haven't tried any of the Shea Moisture products because i generally have bad experiences with products with shea in them... it boggles my mind!!!!.... i keep trying though so maybe that one will work for me....
> 
> and thank you!!... i found the older pics from the '05 era... the first pic was when i started chopping... the second pic was all natural... the third was texlaxed... the last was my comparison...


 
Your hair look really nice and thick.


----------



## Meemee6223

Rae81 said:
			
		

> What brand of hair skin and nail vitamins do u use?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



 Nature's  Plus Ultra hair plus with MSM


----------



## daviine

daviine said:
			
		

> Attempting a twist out for my cousin's party tomorrow. I have no clue how it's going to turn out though because it was my first time twisting.
> 
> .



Well that was a waste of time! Smh....


----------



## LongCurlz

I'm starting my HCJ over again  I relaxed my hair in 2011 and I'm already sick of it i miss thick hair, I cut my hair from BSL to APL and I plan on not cutting again until my natural hair reaches at least APL, I wish I never relaxed again, I hate starting over. But I'm excited and cannot wait to see my natural hair again!


----------



## Dayjoy

LongCurlz said:


> I'm starting my HCJ over again  I relaxed my hair in 2011 and I'm already sick of it i miss thick hair, I cut my hair from BSL to APL and I plan on not cutting again until my natural hair reaches at least APL, I wish I never relaxed again, I hate starting over. But I'm excited and cannot wait to see my natural hair again!



It's posts like this that make me regret EVERY touchup I got over the last 2-3 years and make me know that I won't be getting any more relaxers ever again.  Thanks for expressing feelings I'd have if I were to relax again.


----------



## daviine

I have another event today. I don't know anyone there except for my MIL and her sister so I hope my hair cooperates. I woke up early to put my hair in a wet bun and it's been down for a hew hours already.  If I take this scarf off and Thing 1 and Thing 2 are sticking up, I think I'll put out the curling iron and make bangs. 

If that doesn't work..... I'm going to travel over to the heat training thread and learn how to blow dry so I can be prepared for the next event.


----------



## Lanea87

I been MIA because of school but I am backkkkkk.
Today is wash day and its my protein week.
Washing with K-PAK Reconstruct Shampoo
Treatment with Nexxus Emergencee
DCing with K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner
DCing again with my moisturizing DC- GF 3-Min Undo


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hi ladies! Got my hair straightened yesterday for a trim. To be honest...I'm missing my relaxer straight hair now. I think I'm better off avoiding getting my hair straightened if I'm going to make it through this transition. Anywho, here are the pics:


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LongCurlz said:


> I'm starting my HCJ over again  I relaxed my hair in 2011 and I'm already sick of it i miss thick hair, I cut my hair from BSL to APL and I plan on not cutting again until my natural hair reaches at least APL, I wish I never relaxed again, I hate starting over. But I'm excited and cannot wait to see my natural hair again!



LongCurlz 
Your natural hair was gorgeous! I think you're already helping me get over my craving for creamy crack right now.


----------



## karenjoe

SqrpioQutie said:


> i took pics today for the njoy challenge, so i figured i'd share them over in this thread too.... freshly washed and conditioned hair, no product (except for the ponytail - i used some leave-in before i put it up)....
> 
> pretty! I would have to place rollers or rods on the ends..... I would be tempted to cut the ends.....


----------



## daviine

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Got my hair straightened yesterday for a trim. To be honest...I'm missing my relaxer straight hair now. I think I'm better off avoiding getting my hair straightened if I'm going to make it through this transition. Anywho, here are the pics:



newbeginnings2010

Beautiful hair and smile! I don't even look at  old pics of my relaxed hair. I stay on Instagram looking for natural hair porn.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> @Leslie_C
> 
> What ratio do you use in your ACV rinse? I have seborrheic dermatitis (which supposedly led (or still leading to) my hair loss) so it might not work. I do remember liking ACV rinses years ago when I first tried them but not sure why I stopped.


 
daviine I usually use1/4 cup acv to 2 cups water. 



daviine said:


> Well that was a waste of time! Smh....


 
Sorry your twistout didnt turn out well. What product did you use on it and did you set it on wet or dry hair? For me the products made all the difference, as well as perm rodding the ends. Keep practicing! As far as the breakage...I had the same problem but Ive noticed after doing a protein tx Im hardly losing any manipulating it. Im going to have to stay on top of protein it seems if I want to hang on to these ends long term.


----------



## Lanea87

Done with the process and I was so lazy and didnt feel like jumping in and out the shower that I just washed my hair in the sink.


----------



## MsDee14

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hi ladies! Got my hair straightened yesterday for a trim. To be honest...I'm missing my relaxer straight hair now. I think I'm better off avoiding getting my hair straightened if I'm going to make it through this transition. Anywho, here are the pics:



It looks great!

Doesn't it feel good to know you can get relaxer straight hair without a relaxer though?


----------



## havilland

i am so mad at my hair right now and she and i are not speaking!

my ponytails always come out cute when i airdry them.  of course i could care less when i am going to work if my hair looks good.  but yesterday when we have somewhere to go, with people, real people, my hair acted an arse!  she just pouted and frizzed and made me ashamed to be out with her!

i almost came home and relaxed my hair....thank God it was like midnight and i do not have any relaxer in the house that i would actually put on my hair. i have an old jar of Bantu....and ain't no way i'm putting that mess in my hair.....

le sigh......bad day in transition land.


----------



## MissMusic

Has anyone done mini braids and left them in for at least 4 weeks? Did they matt up on you?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

MsDee14

It does feel great! To be honest, I didn't think my hair would get this straight once I started transitioning. I can't believe how well my hair is holding up.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

MissMusic said:


> Has anyone done mini braids and left them in for at least 4 weeks? Did they matt up on you?



MissMusic

I have with my own hair and I left them in for just about 4 weeks. My hair was actually easier to get through, as I took them out, but then again my hair isn't as thick as yours!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I have a sew in weave and i cut off my relaxed ends on my leave out. I will go ahead and cut the relaxed ends when i take out the sew in.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hey, Ladies! I'm still here in lurking mode. I did a trim on my remaining relaxed ends yesterday. It's getting to the point where it's a more difficult to differentiate. So, I will leave that trim as the last one of 2012. I really feel that May 2013 (my third year of transition date) will be my last month. If I have any relaxed ends left, they are gone in one final swoop. 

Keep up the good work and patience!


----------



## The Princess

shockolate said:
			
		

> I have a sew in weave and i cut off my relaxed ends on my leave out. I will go ahead and cut the relaxed ends when i take out the sew in.



Will you be officially BC'ing?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

The Princess said:


> Will you be officially BC'ing?



Yes  I cant wait!!


----------



## MsDee14

shockolate be sure to post pics!

Also, I love your blog!!! Spent like a half hour browsing it. lol You have yourself a new follower


----------



## GeorginaSparks

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> shockolate be sure to post pics!
> 
> Also, I love your blog!!! Spent like a half hour browsing it. lol You have yourself a new follower



Awww really? Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87

I put my hair into a permanent bun until I CW on Wednesday.


----------



## Napp

MissMusic said:


> Has anyone done mini braids and left them in for at least 4 weeks? Did they matt up on you?



Mine matted horribly but i also rinsed them daily.


----------



## JJamiah

just wearing my hair up into a pony tail  
Used some Castor Infusion and Buriti oil on my edges  laying tight and right, right now.


----------



## havilland

i deep conditioned yesterday with some oils and conditioner.

my hair is so happy right now.  so we are speaking again....for now. LOL


----------



## newbeginnings2010

shockolate said:


> I have a sew in weave and i cut off my relaxed ends on my leave out. I will go ahead and cut the relaxed ends when i take out the sew in.



shockolate
Congrats on your approaching BC! 

OT: Your siggy gif is hilarious!  Where is that from?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @shockolate
> Congrats on your approaching BC!
> 
> OT: Your siggy gif is hilarious!  Where is that from?


 thank you. i really dont know i would like to see the whole video and i wonder if someone yelled at them about black girls and their weaves.


----------



## The Princess

I'm still in the mix. Changed my Reggie and its. Working great.


----------



## MsDee14

9.5 months post and I finally think I have a decent amount of new-growth. Still much more relaxed ends though!


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> 9.5 months post and I finally think I have a decent amount of new-growth. Still much more relaxed ends though!



Wow! That's a lot of new growth!!!

I think I'm a slow grower. Not sure bc I felt my hair grew fast when I was relaxed. Maybe bc I wasn't monitoring the growth. I just wanna BC already!


----------



## The Princess

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> 9.5 months post and I finally think I have a decent amount of new-growth. Still much more relaxed ends though!



That's alot of new growth. What's your Reggie.


----------



## The Princess

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> I put my hair into a permanent bun until I CW on Wednesday.



What's a permanent bun. Can you Upload a picture.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 38 weeks post today. Or 9.5 months. Can't wait to get these kinky twists next week.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

11 months in and people are right, it gets much easier. 
Most of the relaxed ends in the back are gone so I'm no longer dealing with scraggly ends.


----------



## slp

This is me! Joining!


----------



## Leslie_C

The Princess said:


> I'm still in the mix. Changed my Reggie and its. Working great.


The Princess  glad things are going smoothly for you. What changes did you make to your regimen?



MsDee14 said:


> 9.5 months post and I finally think I have a decent amount of new-growth. Still much more relaxed ends though!



MsDee14 lookin good



ResultsMayVary said:


> 11 months in and people are right, it gets much easier.
> Most of the relaxed ends in the back are gone so I'm no longer dealing with scraggly ends.


 
ResultsMayVary your hair looks really nice! The breakage I got early on (line of demarcation til I figured out how to manage it properly) has left me with a lot of mostly natural hair in the back too lol.


slp said:


> This is me! Joining!


 
slp Welcome! How far are you post relaxer and how long do you plan to transition?




Im having some dryness again...I think I need to clarify. My hair doesnt seem to be letting moisture in...probably buildup.  Any suggestions for a good clarifying shampoo? I only have neutrogena and it strips my hair badly. Im working 2 12's the next couple of days, so on saturday evening or sunday I think Im gonna henna put my hair in some twists for a week or so. My hair retains moisture well in them. Im lazy so Ill probably try larger ones this time so they wont take too long to put in or take down. I was supposed to henna last night, but I didnt have gloves...then I was gonna henna today and couldnt fit it in bc I had stuff to do. So gotta do it this weekend. Looking forward to giving my dull, dusty brown hair a little color and shine.


----------



## JJamiah

Leslie_C I love Ion Clarifying shampoo from Sally's. It cleans without stripping my hair. I buy this in the liter size.  good clarifyer for sure.


----------



## Leslie_C

JJamiah said:


> @Leslie_C I love Ion Clarifying shampoo from Sally's. It cleans without stripping my hair. I buy this in the liter size.  good clarifyer for sure.


 
JJamiah thanks Ill give it a shot. Sally's is dangerous for me though...lol...I go in for one thing and come out $40 later lol.


----------



## JJamiah

From now on put some $$ on a card, go in with the card, leave your purse in your trunk  

Leslie_C


----------



## slp

Thank you, Leslie C! I'm 16 weeks post-relaxer and I plan on a very long transition! I'm really anxious about losing length. Then again, I could wake up one day and just decide to go for it and BC. I haven't had really short hair for at least 15 years, and I don't think it suits me.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> @daviine I usually use1/4 cup acv to 2 cups water.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your twistout didnt turn out well. What product did you use on it and did you set it on wet or dry hair? For me the products made all the difference, as well as perm rodding the ends. Keep practicing! As far as the breakage...I had the same problem but Ive noticed after doing a protein tx Im hardly losing any manipulating it. Im going to have to stay on top of protein it seems if I want to hang on to these ends long term.



Thanks Leslie_C I started out with dry hair that I sprayed with conditioner and water.  Then I applied coconut oil and SM Curl and Style Milk (I think that's what I used--can't remember and I forgot to record it in my hair journal).  The right side of the back came out beautifully, as did the left front but the rest was a HOT mess!!!  I think I didn't apply the same amounts of conditioner/water to the various parts so some sections were probably more wet than others.  Not sure.  I did use perm rods on the ends because otherwise the relaxed parts would look ridiculous.

I just think that the amount of hair I lose trying to twist or braid my hair isn't worth it.  Especially since my braidout are hit or miss...but I guess I won't master them until I practice.  I think I'll wait until I'm natural.  Buns seem to be the better way to go.  

I've been using Dudley's Hair Rebuilder every week for the past 3 weeks.  I plan to continue to use a protein conditioner every week until I run out or my hair tells me otherwise.   I just found my sample of Aphogee Two Step Protein treatment and it seems to be a heavy protein so not sure when I should use it.  

When I went out on Sunday, Things 1 and 2 didn't cooperate so I used the curling iron them.  But it still didn't look good so I ended up doing a hairstyle that looked like I wanted to be Janelle Monae but didn't have the courage, or enough hair.  

I gave up on slicking Thing 1 and Thing 2 back, so now I am flat twisting the "bangs" part of my hair to the side and bunning the rest.  Not sure if I described that correctly.  I don't really like it but other people think its cute, so that will work for me for now.  



CandiceC said:


> I'm 38 weeks post today. Or 9.5 months. Can't wait to get these kinky twists next week.


Hi CandiceC!  



slp said:


> This is me! Joining!



Hi slp!  Thanks for joining us!


----------



## MsDee14

The Princess said:


> That's alot of new growth. What's your Reggie.



The Princess - Thank you!


 Regimen 
1x monthly- DC, Wash, Leave-ins and twist hair 
1-2x weekly Rinse scalp with ACV mix after a work-out
3x Weekly Apply Sulfur Oil mix to scalp
1x Daily Moisturize with Aloe Vera Mix and Seal with Oil Mix
Quarterly- Henna and Indigo 
Protective Styling 95% of the month- Hair is in Twists or buns with real hair only. 

Extras: Work out a minimum of 4 x weekly
Increase protein intake
Take Multi, MSM, and BComplex Daily with Orange Juice
twice a week, take Biotin


----------



## Dayjoy

Today is my 39 week/9 month/three-fourths year mark.   I got my hair blow dried and flat ironed for the first time since May.  My hair stylist was impressed with my ends, so I guess a summer of cowashing and wet bunning paid off.  My hair seems thicker but not really longer--I should have had her put in fewer curls so I could see the length better.  I don't even care--as long as I see a ton of new growth I'm happy. I wish I had taken before pictures.


----------



## MVPMOM

I am only 15 weeks post and having a hard time finding hairstyles.  I am tired of my bun!  I wore a bun almost everyday before I decided to transition.  So now I am really seriously sick of them!!!!  I need help. I have spent hours viewing YouTube videos trying to find inspiration, but my problem is length.  Can someone point me in the direction of transitioning hairstyles for APL or longer?  My hair in the front is a little past APL and my hair in the back is about BSL.  Maybe I have no creativity, but nothing I have found seems to work!!!  I REALLY don't want to BC!  I have been natural a few times before (for years at a time) but I have always BC'd.  Any suggestions?  TIA!


----------



## Linxnme

I need help ladies.  My transition is going smoothly but, the crown of my hair is dry and brittle as heck.  I m&s, I co-wash once a week, I dc once a week, include oils etc.  I have a nice little regimin going on.  All is well but that section of my hair (the roots in the crown), which is the thickest btw, just seems so dry in comparison to the rest.  I don't have any breakage, thank God, but I really need it to act like the rest of my hair.  

What can I do?


----------



## Rae81

Linxnme said:
			
		

> I need help ladies.  My transition is going smoothly but, the crown of my hair is dry and brittle as heck.  I m&s, I co-wash once a week, I dc once a week, include oils etc.  I have a nice little regimin going on.  All is well but that section of my hair (the roots in the crown), which is the thickest btw, just seems so dry in comparison to the rest.  I don't have any breakage, thank God, but I really need it to act like the rest of my hair.
> 
> What can I do?



I am having the same issue. It's very frustrating , it has a mind of its own

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## shortt29

6 months post and I must say it feels like transitioning is getting easier but this breakage is a pain! I have been using the Aphogee 2min on Saturdays but I think I may need to do the 2 step  I will see what state my hair is in after my September henna


----------



## newbeginnings2010

shortt29 Congrats on making 6 months! The breakage is a HUGE pain. If you find a better solution than straigtening every 4 weeks, ponytailing, and washing every 2 weeks, let me know! This is my current plan!


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm on Day 2 post of my blow dry and flat iron.  I had forgotten how much I like my straighter hair pull-back/updos.  Is anybody roller setting nine months post or so hair?  Is it too much trouble/manipulation?


----------



## MystiqueBabe

IDK I think I may BC on New Years, by then I should have at least 8" of NG or more. Which leaves most of my hair at blunt shoulder length. In some areas of my hair the relaxed hair is hanging on for dear life and I have sections that are completely natural in the back. My hair is a different texture/hair type in the back and gets very dry and I have always had problems with breakage there so it's to be expected. I wear low buns to hide it. I can't really wear my hair out since the relaxed ends are so stringy and gross. erplexed My natural hair is thriving though.  Next month I will be 1 year into my transition.


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> I'm on Day 2 post of my blow dry and flat iron.  I had forgotten how much I like my straighter hair pull-back/updos.  Is anybody roller setting nine months post or so hair?  Is it too much trouble/manipulation?



Ive been doing straight styles now and i noticed alot less tangling and breakage. Im doing ponytail rollerstes now which get my hair 90% straight. They go much quicker than regular rollersets and only need a tiny bit of heat to get the roots perfectly smooth. Im only 6 months post though


----------



## The Princess

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> The Princess  glad things are going smoothly for you. What changes did you make to your regimen?
> 
> MsDee14 lookin good
> 
> ResultsMayVary your hair looks really nice! The breakage I got early on (line of demarcation til I figured out how to manage it properly) has left me with a lot of mostly natural hair in the back too lol.
> 
> slp Welcome! How far are you post relaxer and how long do you plan to transition?
> 
> Im having some dryness again...I think I need to clarify. My hair doesnt seem to be letting moisture in...probably buildup.  Any suggestions for a good clarifying shampoo? I only have neutrogena and it strips my hair badly. Im working 2 12's the next couple of days, so on saturday evening or sunday I think Im gonna henna put my hair in some twists for a week or so. My hair retains moisture well in them. Im lazy so Ill probably try larger ones this time so they wont take too long to put in or take down. I was supposed to henna last night, but I didnt have gloves...then I was gonna henna today and couldnt fit it in bc I had stuff to do. So gotta do it this weekend. Looking forward to giving my dull, dusty brown hair a little color and shine.



I'm doing the CG method now. So far so good.


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> Ive been doing straight styles now and i noticed alot less tangling and breakage. Im doing ponytail rollerstes now which get my hair 90% straight. They go much quicker than regular rollersets and only need a tiny bit of heat to get the roots perfectly smooth. Im only 6 months post though



*Multiple question alert*

Do you do multiple ponytails?
Do you dry under a dryer?
Do you comb through the roots as well as the ends with a small tooth comb?
For that matter, do you even use a small tooth comb?
What kind of heat do you use on the roots?  Blow dryer?  Flat iron?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sade18

I'm 19 weeks post. Will be 20 weeks next week. Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah

Congrats Sade18 yay! KUTGW

Ladies I might cut on my 2 year post! July 2013!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## shortt29

Napp said:
			
		

> Ive been doing straight styles now and i noticed alot less tangling and breakage. Im doing ponytail rollerstes now which get my hair 90% straight. They go much quicker than regular rollersets and only need a tiny bit of heat to get the roots perfectly smooth. Im only 6 months post though



I agree! Ponytail roller sets are helping me A LOT and I'm 6 months post as well.


----------



## NJoy

Today is the first time that I really got to see my curl pattern. I've been so busy trying to keep my hair stretched to avoid tangling that I hadn't seen my beautiful curlies.

Now, if I can only get the courage to cut off these straight ends, I might really njoy my natural hair.


----------



## JJamiah

NJoy said:


> Today is the first time that I really got to see my curl pattern. I've been so busy trying to keep my hair stretched to avoid tangling that I hadn't seen my beautiful curlies.
> 
> Now, if I can only get the courage to cut off these straight ends, I might really njoy my natural hair.



NJoy you going to share a pic with us? We want to see too 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

JJamiah said:


> NJoy you going to share a pic with us? We want to see too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



If it doesn't look too crazy. I'm already discouraged by my relaxed ends. The rest of my hair looks all thick and lush and then skimpy ends. I think I'm gonna just go ahead and cut em. I may even do that before taking these twists down. #sigh


----------



## NJoy

NJoy said:


> If it doesn't look too crazy. I'm already discouraged by my relaxed ends. The rest of my hair looks all thick and lush and then skimpy ends. I think I'm gonna just go ahead and cut em. I may even do that before taking these twists down. #sigh



My bad. I thought you were commenting on me saying i flat twisted my hair last night for my first ever twist out. Can't remember what and where I'm posting. Lol


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> *Multiple question alert*
> 
> Do you do multiple ponytails? *i do about 14 sections.*
> Do you comb through the roots as well as the ends with a small tooth comb? *yes. this is the only way i can rid my hair of shedded hair for the most part.*
> For that matter, do you even use a small tooth comb? *i only use a fine toothed comb. i have one that doesnt snag my hair.*
> What kind of heat do you use on the roots?  Blow dryer?  Flat iron?
> *ive been using my pressing comb just because i want to use as little heat as possible. right now i just press the part and some of the crown.i think i will start flat ironing all the roots once my ng gets longer*
> 
> Thanks a lot!




answers in the bold


----------



## daviine

43 weeks today.



Dayjoy said:


> I'm on Day 2 post of my blow dry and flat iron.  I had forgotten how much I like my straighter hair pull-back/updos.  Is anybody roller setting nine months post or so hair?  Is it too much trouble/manipulation?



I've been meaning to ask this same question for a week.  Is anyone roller setting?  I have some mesh rollers that I'll break out when the weather cools down if anyone is having successful experiences.

ETA:  Is it absolutely necessary to apply heat to the roots?  Won't they get straight with the tension from the roller set?


----------



## NJoy

So wait. How about, I was trying to wait for my hair to completely dry after the steam from my shower dampened it.  I responded to your last post via cell because I was out running an errand right quick.  Just as I pull up to my subdivision, the sky just opened and poured out a flash flood.  Couldn't park in the garage because the kids left bikes on my side.  So I get in, look at my hair in the mirror and grab a pair of scissors.  I wanted to completely chop the relaxed ends off but ended up cutting  about 1-1.5".  I'll wait and see how it looks.  Really.  If it looks crazy, I'm gonna just say bump it and cut. I think these ends are giving me a false sense of security AND look crazy.  I just don't know how hubby will feel when my hair shrinks up to a puff.  He definitely didn't like my dd's hair in puffs.  Whatever, man.  Whatever.


----------



## daviine

NJoy said:


> So wait. How about, I was trying to wait for my hair to completely dry after the steam from my shower dampened it.  I responded to your last post via cell because I was out running an errand right quick.  Just as I pull up to my subdivision, the sky just opened and poured out a flash flood.  Couldn't park in the garage because the kids left bikes on my side.  So I get in, look at my hair in the mirror and grab a pair of scissors.  I wanted to completely chop the relaxed ends off but ended up cutting  about 1-1.5".  I'll wait and see how it looks.  Really.  If it looks crazy, I'm gonna just say bump it and cut. I think these ends are giving me a false sense of security AND look crazy.  I just don't know how hubby will feel when my hair shrinks up to a puff.  He definitely didn't like my dd's hair in puffs.  Whatever, man.  Whatever.



Exciting!!! We support you either way but I get a little disappointed/sad when people BC and leave the thread.  

I just want to be able to put my hair in a ponytail though.  My DH is pushing for a BC.


----------



## Napp

daviine said:


> 43 weeks today.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to ask this same question for a week.  Is anyone roller setting?  I have some mesh rollers that I'll break out when the weather cools down if anyone is having successful experiences.
> 
> ETA:  Is it absolutely necessary to apply heat to the roots?  Won't they get straight with the tension from the roller set?



no its not. i would put heats at the root for a more finished and lasting look though. where i didnt use heat my roots poofed up with the quickness eventhough they were straight at first..


this is the finished result of my ponytail set. i did the front traditionally so i wouldnt have to use heat. i still did because it look just "OK" and a little poofy at the crown so i just used my pressing comb to smooth my part and crown.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Keep on keeping on ladies! I'm here to help!


----------



## NJoy

For the record, I'm 72 wks post.  Zowie.


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> answers in the bold





Napp said:


> no its not. i would put heats at the root for a more finished and lasting look though. where i didnt use heat my roots poofed up with the quickness eventhough they were straight at first..
> 
> 
> this is the finished result of my ponytail set. i did the front traditionally so i wouldnt have to use heat. i still did because it look just "OK" and a little poofy at the crown so i just used my pressing comb to smooth my part and crown.



Thanks SO MUCH!  I'm going to try a ponytail rollerset with some kind of root straighteneing next week.  You ladies are really awesome!


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> Exciting!!! We support you either way but I get a little disappointed/sad when people BC and leave the thread.
> 
> I just want to be able to put my hair in a ponytail though.  My DH is pushing for a BC.


I feel the same way. 

I want to be able to get my natural hair in a ponytail too before I chop. It grows slowly so that'll be a long time. DH would probably prefer I BC too. He's tired of this stupid bun. I wear a fake puff over it from time to time, but I'm even tired of that. I may cut some of these busted relaxed ends before I get kinky twists next Saturday. Actually, I know I will. It's broken off at various lengths. I'm completely natural in some parts. It's fun to play in, but a pain when it's time to get it in a bun.


----------



## Leslie_C

^^^^
ladies keep in mind that even if you cant do a ponytail, you can still do a bun with medium length hair if you put in a puff and pin the hair around the base.

I will be assessing my hair as I go. I would love to make it two years, will definitely do at least 1 year....but will have to see when I hit a year where Im at. No matter how much I condition and moisturize and treat, my back middle is losing more and more relaxed ends. Ive learned that my hair strands are actually pretty fine, so they are fragile and even low manipulation causes snap,crackle and pop. If it gets to where I cant wear it down bc it looks crazy then Ill just go ahead and chop. I love my go to bun, but I cant see wearing it for a year straight bc of not being able wear my hair down bc it seems like eventually there will  be an afro smack in the middle of the back of my head and the rest of my head will still have several inches of relaxed ends lol. Ill keep going as long as I can mask the areas of demarcation line breakage.

I finally got around to doing my henna treatment overnight and my hair thanked me. It feels soft and strong and it was easy to detangle. I didnt get as much color stain as Id like...Im trying to get the color I got my hair back in 07ish when I used to henna then. Back then I used Reshma. This year Ive done it a few times, once with Jamila and twice with some brand I cant read bc its in another language lol from a local Indian market. Im getting a subtle reddish tint, but it was a very obvious coppery red back then and I realllllly want my hair to be that color again lol. Maybe with a couple more treatments.  


RE the rollersetting.....do you comb through the sections? Im scared to death to do that. Even when I do my curlformer sets Im terribly afraid of combing the sections, but I dont get as smooth ofe a set if I dont at least go through them with a shower comb. I could see myself doing ponytail rollersets for stretch, but Im too lazy to flat iron my roots plus I know they wouldnt stay straight anyway even if I did! Im pretty sure I can just about forget wearing my hair pressed when Im natural the way my hair reverts so easily.


----------



## NJoy

I am STILL in these same twists. I never did a twistout. I pretty much know that the contrast between my natural and relaxed hair is gonna look crazy.

I've learned that transitioning will eventually require you to cut because it wreaks havoc on the hemline and the relaxed hair looks ridiculous by comparison. 

Anywho... I've decided to chop next Tuesday and be done with it. If nothing else, I'll put an end to the flip flopping. Y'all pray for me. Getting a cut (or seeing others get a cut) is never easy for me.  Ah well. Jeronimoooooooo!


----------



## LatterGlory

NJoy said:


> I am STILL in these same twists. I never did a twistout. I pretty much know that the contrast between my natural and relaxed hair is gonna look crazy.
> 
> I've learned that transitioning will eventually require you to cut because it wreaks havoc on the hemline and the relaxed hair looks ridiculous by comparison.
> 
> Anywho... I've decided to chop next Tuesday and be done with it. If nothing else, I'll put an end to the flip flopping. Y'all pray for me. Getting a cut (or seeing others get a cut) is never easy for me.  Ah well. Jeronimoooooooo!


 
__________


----------



## daviine

NJoy

Oh my goodness! ..... I think I might mark my calendar...please share pics.


----------



## Napp

im 5 days post wash and my hair is already badly tangled i cant wash it until friday and im scared how it will be then i moisturize and comb it out every night only to find it tangled in the morning.


----------



## Lanea87

The Princess said:


> What's a permanent bun. Can you Upload a picture.



Its just a bun that I put in place and dont take it down until wash day. I do not comb through it or none of that fancy stuff daily.....


----------



## MsDee14

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Its just a bun that I put in place and dont take it down until wash day. I do not comb through it or none of that fancy stuff daily.....



Do you ever get matting from that? My hair get's tangled when I'm in a bun just for one day. I have to take it down..finger detangle,  then twist or braid my hair nightly.


----------



## NJoy

Napp said:


> im 5 days post wash and my hair is already badly tangled i cant wash it until friday and im scared how it will be then i moisturize and comb it out every night only to find it tangled in the morning.


 
Napp

Girl.  Tangling is the worst!    I hope it goes well.  I really do.


----------



## MVPMOM

I couldn't handle all of the tangles!  I don't know how you ladies do it.  I chopped this past weekend after only 16 weeks.   Good luck on the remainder of your journey...


----------



## MsDee14

MVPMOM said:


> I couldn't handle all of the tangles!  I don't know how you ladies do it.  I chopped this past weekend after only 16 weeks.   Good luck on the remainder of your journey...



Congrats!!!


----------



## daviine

MVPMOM said:
			
		

> I couldn't handle all of the tangles!  I don't know how you ladies do it.  I chopped this past weekend after only 16 weeks.   Good luck on the remainder of your journey...


MVPMOM
Congrats to you! How are you enjoying the natural side? Any pics?


----------



## MVPMOM

Thank you ladies!  It is FREEDOM!  I am loving it so far.  I will try to get some pics soon and post them.  I still have a few straight pieces that I would like to get trimmed off... 

Now I need to find some good products....


----------



## Smiley79

Checking in at 12 weeks post texlax....such a long way to go. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## CandiceC

39 weeks post today!


----------



## The Princess

Smiley79 said:
			
		

> Checking in at 12 weeks post texlax....such a long way to go. Let's see how it goes!



It will go by fast. Don't worry.


----------



## The Princess

I DC last Saturday with a combination of items. For my base I used TN conditioner and Giovanni Eco Chic Brazillian Argan oil Smoothing Conditioner. Just enough for one application. For oils I used olive oil, red pimento oil and Eden peppermint and tea tree oil.
After mixing, it was smooth and thick, to my liking. I applied from root to tip. Place Saran wrap and a plastic bag around my head and left it on for majority of the day. 

After rinsing my hair was very soft and natural hair, very  easy to detangle. 

Added bonus 4 days later my natural hair is still soft. 

I guess you do have to find what works for you. 

I just didn't want to spend anymore money on hair products, so I just made my own DC and it worked.


----------



## MissMusic

I put in a set of mini braids, more pics on my blog.


----------



## MsDee14

Whenever I think of cutting my transition short..I watch YT videos of those that transitioned for 20+ months and it motivates me to keep going.


----------



## LatterGlory

Rom 5:3-5 And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience; (4) And patience, experience; and experience, hope: (5) And hope maketh not ashamed....


Rom 8:25 But if we hope for that we see not, then do we with patience wait for it.

Jas 1:2-5 My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; (3) Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience. (4) But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing. (5) If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.


----------



## MissMusic

MsDee14 Me too! I almost always watch Fusionofcultures big chop video


----------



## MsDee14

MissMusic said:


> MsDee14 Me too! I almost always watch Fusionofcultures big chop video



MissMusic What a coincidence! I just watched that video today.


----------



## Napp

MsDee14 said:


> Whenever I think of cutting my transition short..I watch YT videos of those that transitioned for 20+ months and it motivates me to keep going.



MsDee14
can i get some lanks

so i yesterday i tried applying my moisturizer like a relaxer and combing through. after like 45 mins of detangling my very tangled hair it was soft and smooth. when i woke of this morning it was still soft and smooth and my roots still look slick


----------



## MsDee14

Napp said:


> MsDee14
> can i get some lanks
> 
> so i yesterday i tried applying my moisturizer like a relaxer and combing through. after like 45 mins of detangling my very tangled hair it was soft and smooth. when i woke of this morning it was still soft and smooth and my roots still look slick



Napp
Sure: 

Fusionofcultures- http://youtu.be/hU8OifeFREM
xmaneeventx-  http://youtu.be/YbfB8Zi09WI
mstiaradean- http://youtu.be/Cjg6SQnSLkE
blessedtresses- http://youtu.be/T6JgPc-JGIU


If I remember more, I will add to the post.


----------



## Oasis

no idea how many weeks post i am. my last relaxer was in December. i miss my natural hair soooooo much! i cant wait until my relaxed hair is gone but otoh i dont want to lose my length.

the first time i went natural i shaved it all off so this transitioning business is new to me. luckily, my relaxed doesnt behave that differently from my natural hair so i dont think itll be too hard.


----------



## Dayjoy

Today makes 40 weeks.  I have a full term baby between my scalp and my relaxed ends.


----------



## daviine

Dayjoy said:
			
		

> Today makes 40 weeks.  I have a full term baby between my scalp and my relaxed ends.



Yay!!! I said the same thing when I hit 40 weeks!


----------



## mimi0410

I have not been on in forever...but I wanted to check in and try to post pics. Ive completed my transition. These pics are from June. I transitioned w/the help of weaves. I would cut a few inches off after taking down each install. My last texlax was August 2009. I started wearing weaves May 2010. I hate that Im wearing a black shirt in this pic...but my hair reached midback.


----------



## Leslie_C

32 weeks  on Sunday over here. Time flies!


----------



## MissMusic

I'm considering big chopping right now........I watched some videos of people at 16 months natural and took down some mini braids and changed my mind.  I really want to make it to two years, but its gonna be difficult.


----------



## MsDee14

10 Months post!!!

I haven't used heat since December! Too scared of heat damage.


----------



## Rae81

MsDee14 said:


> 10 Months post!!!
> 
> I haven't used heat since December! Too scared of heat damage.



I used heat after and I was terrified but my hair reverted back.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## NJoy

mimi0410 said:


> I have not been on in forever...but I wanted to check in and try to post pics. Ive completed my transition. These pics are from June. I transitioned w/the help of weaves. I would cut a few inches off after taking down each install. My last texlax was August 2009. I started wearing weaves May 2010. I hate that Im wearing a black shirt in this pic...but my hair reached midback.


 
mimi0410

Girl, why ya making me do the math? erplexed So you were 34 months post when you bc'd in these pics?

Your hair looks so healthy and beautiful. Awesome job!


----------



## karenjoe

16 weeks I blow dry
  I hate the way my hair puff up after I work out or sweat..... 
I'm going 7 mos.... if I can...... that's it


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

@Leslie_C I am sorry I have been away so long (2 weeks into September) Thank you so much for the compliment. He has stopped saying ugly things but he has not yet said I like you hair like that either.


----------



## HoneyA

Just co washed since I didn't feel like spending too much time on my hair today. But...

I bc'ed a part of my hair where the straightened ends kept breaking. It's a part of my crown that has always reacted like that. So in that part of my head, I'm all natural  My hair is always in a protective style anyway so it doesn't matter since I don't wear straight styles.

Can't wait for the rest of my head to follow suit. When my hair was full of conditioner today, I could see the line of demarcation easily and had to talk myself out of BCing. All in good time...


----------



## Lanea87

Im 34 weeks today.....


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I BC'ed today. Last relaxer was sometime in February or March:











My stylist took out my weave, cut the relaxed ends and installed the weave back. She and another client kept asking me if i was sure and saying how brave i was and i was like meh just cut it or ill do it myself. I was just over the relaxed ends. This is after my hair was air-dried with no product in.

not long enough to put in a ponytail but ample length to corn row.


----------



## Lanea87

MsDee14 said:


> Do you ever get matting from that? My hair get's tangled when I'm in a bun just for one day. I have to take it down..finger detangle,  then twist or braid my hair nightly.



No, I dont MsDee14. I have cut my hair into a bob so its not much to get tangled.


----------



## Lanea87

I am DCing right now. Once I am done I will try to cornrow my hair and leave it up for at least a week while I wear my new wig I made yesterday.


----------



## mimi0410

NJoy said:


> @mimi0410
> 
> Girl, why ya making me do the math? erplexed So you were 34 months post when you bc'd in these pics?
> 
> Your hair looks so healthy and beautiful. Awesome job!


 
NJoy Thank you!

I am so sorry---I should have been more clear  I never did a BC per se. I was 9months post my last texlax and decided I couldnt do it anymore so I weaved it up and I wore weaves (beginning May of 2010)the entire time. These photos are from April 2010, I had just had a good amount of the chemical cut out in these pics. Every other install I would cut a few inches off. Honestly I have been chemical free for at least a year. I was pregnant last year and did not want the stress of trying to deal w/hair. So I opted to keep the weave in, probably got a bit hooked on the weave . This was my second attempt at transitioning. The first attempt lasted 13months and I fell vicitim--I texlaxed. This time around I was determined to see it through, and for me weaving it up was the best way. I wore each weave for a max 10 weeks, upon taking each install down, my stylist would do a deep conditioning treatment as well as a steam treatment. As a I mentioned before she would cut a few inches off every other install.


----------



## havilland

i'm at 63 weeks.....1 years and a 2months and 2 weeks. 

still no intention of cutting.

i have been wearing ponytails every day....gave up on styling perse.  i have too much new growth to even bother.

i tried Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz today to refresh my ponytail and attempt to get 2nd day hair.  i was surprised at how nice the curls came out.  like all KC products i have to figure out how to make it work best for me.  the gel like product dries real crunchy, so i had to scrunch it out.  

someone asked me why don't i just cut the relaxer off...

my answer --because i can transition with my hair staying at at BSL for 2-3 years because i keep gradually trimming my ends OR i can cut all my hair off.  deal with shorter, in between length hair and WAIT 3 years for it to grow BACK to BSL where i started....i would rather just wait it out and have some length to work with.  but that's just me.


----------



## MissMusic

I took those mini braids out cause I just wan't feeling them. Put my hair into a high bun today, and am really feeling it, so I will just bun until I get more extensions put in.


----------



## daviine

Thank goodness for this ticker and Instagram.  I'm just ready to slap a relaxer in my hair (okay not really slap ) but I have come so far.  I know I will regret it and I don;t want to waste 10 months+.  

I hate when I come across old pictures of my relaxed hair.  Then the next time I look in the mirror, I'm like .


----------



## GeorginaSparks

daviine said:


> Thank goodness for this ticker and Instagram.  I'm just ready to slap a relaxer in my hair (okay not really slap ) but I have come so far.  I know I will regret it and I don;t want to waste 10 months+.
> 
> I hate when I come across old pictures of my relaxed hair.  Then the next time I look in the mirror, I'm like .



daviine whats on instagram?


----------



## Leslie_C

shockolate said:


> I BC'ed today. Last relaxer was sometime in February or March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stylist took out my weave, cut the relaxed ends and installed the weave back. She and another client kept asking me if i was sure and saying how brave i was and i was like meh just cut it or ill do it myself. I was just over the relaxed ends. This is after my hair was air-dried with no product in.
> 
> not long enough to put in a ponytail but ample length to corn row.


 
shockolate congrats on your BC...my last relaxer was at the beginning of february so we were about the same amount of time post relaxer. Your hair looks really soft and fluffy and looks like a good amount of growth. How long do you think it will be before you rock your natural hair?




daviine said:


> Thank goodness for this ticker and Instagram. I'm just ready to slap a relaxer in my hair (okay not really slap ) but I have come so far. I know I will regret it and I don;t want to waste 10 months+.
> 
> I hate when I come across old pictures of my relaxed hair. Then the next time I look in the mirror, I'm like .


daviine, I know what you mean, my relaxed/texlaxed hair at its prime was pretty nice and I miss it, but the way I see it that hair is gone and even if I relaxed now it wouldnt be the same head of hair anyway bc I had suffered some damage before transitioning, then I did a pretty major chop to get rid of thin ends, and even with optimal haircare there is going to be some demarcation line breakage....so even if I hypothetically did give in and relax or texlax, Im fairly certain I wouldnt be happy with the outcome lol. So I might as well ride it out and on the other side of the rainbow will be a head full of healthy, natural hair. Its the limbo period that is hard.

Im also getting excited that I seem to be getting hair that is starting to clump into those penspring curls in certain areas. Pretty cool.



MissMusic said:


> I took those mini braids out cause I just wan't feeling them. Put my hair into a high bun today, and am really feeling it, so I will just bun until I get more extensions put in.


 
MissMusic, loving the bun!


----------



## Lanea87

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am DCing right now. Once I am done I will try to cornrow my hair and leave it up for at least a week while I wear my new wig I made yesterday.



Made my new wig and will remake the other one sometime this weekend. I will post pics from my phone.....

I will be taking my hair down every 2 weeks to wash, DC, and rebraid. 

I do spray my hair 2x daily with my spray moisturizer and seal with GSO or coconut. I will be applying my JBCO to my scalp.

I will be in and out of here checking on yall, but school is getting hectic so this is the only way for me to keep my hair on my head until I graduate in Decemeber.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 40 weeks post today.

I had kinky twists installed Saturday and it was a major FAILURE!  They were really cute but the synthetic hair had my scalp itching and skin crawling at 4 a.m. Monday. I had to stay home and take them out. This was after washing the twists, dunking my hair/head in a bucket of ACV/water mix, doing a rinse, putting oil on my scalp, taking benadryll pills. I really tried yall. I know I probably wouldn't have had this problem if I had soaked the hair beforehand, but I'll just chalk this up to a lesson learned. I hadn't had this issue before, but maybe my scalp is more sensitive because I've been relaxer free since December and I'm more selective about what I put on my scalp nowadays.

I went out yesterday evening and got two wigs. I've only worn a partial wig before on a vacation. I'm sitting at work and got a couple compliments on it. I told my coworkers (white) what happened. Of course they likely didn't fully understand, but I'm sure they understood words- synthetic hair, allergic reaction, itchy scalp, wig. 

I could have just pulled my hair back into a bun, but I was tired of that. I'm also in a wedding Saturday so I wanted to try out wigs to choose for that. I don't want to straighten my hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I've definitely realized that braid outs and twist outs yield different results for me. With twist outs, I get voluminous, big hair with some curl definition; whereas, braid outs give me a lot of curl definition and little volume. Also, braid outs remind me of how fine my hair is. 

Anyone seeing the same results? Or, is it the opposite?


----------



## daviine

shockolate said:
			
		

> daviine whats on instagram?



shockolate

I follow natural people on Instagram. So when they post their pics, I use that as my daily inspiration to keep going. It's like Twitter but for posting pics.  

I'm not finished researching so I only have a few. You can put #naturalhair, #transitioning, and different variations of these words. A good start would be to follow "naturalhairdaily". They feature several naturalistas a day. From there, you will find others.


----------



## NJoy

Welp ladies. I think I'm gonna hop off this train and BC tonight. 

I was gonna do it earlier today but, hubby was sweating me and making me all nervous. As if I'm not nervous enough already. 

So. Here I go. Geronimooooooooo.......!!!!






Oh, and I'm gonna try to video tape it...just in case it may be useful to someone else.


----------



## daviine

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Video! Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Leslie_C said:


> shockolate congrats on your BC...my last relaxer was at the beginning of february so we were about the same amount of time post relaxer. Your hair looks really soft and fluffy and looks like a good amount of growth. How long do you think it will be before you rock your natural hair?


 Thanks. Hopefully in the next few months ill be able to put it in a ponytail and ill be rocking my bun. When its much longer hopefully in the next year, i can wear twist outs and braid outs


----------



## Sade18

After putting it off for over two months, I finally got around to clarifying my hair. I didn't mean to go that long. I usually clarify about once a month to get rid of build up, but I've been too lazy to get the ACV (I no longer use shampoos). So I kept on co-washing.

Over time I noticed a difference in how my new growth acted. It was more tightly shrunken, less defined and unable to retain moisture as well. I'm pretty sure that ya'll know that less moisture = difficult new growth. So I figured it was time that I stop being lazy. 

I will say that clarifying with my ACV mix last night was the best thing I could've done for my new growth. I noticed more defined curls, less shrunken and more manageable new growth. Most importantly, my hair feels super moisturized and I did nothing but rinse with ACV. No conditioner or anything!! 

So for those having issues with their new growth, I would say that maybe product build up is causing an issue so your new growth is rebelling as a result. 

I hope everyone's transition is going well!!!


----------



## Lanea87

Just popping in......


----------



## Rae81

My braid out today

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## MissMusic

Rae81, very cute!


----------



## NJoy

Well, I wasn't able to record the actual bc (kids lost my power cord to my camera).  But, I did take lots of pics.  Did you see my post with pics yet?  Please come see!

I love it so much and am so glad that I went ahead and BC'd.  I'm also glad that I waited to get some length too.  It's so friggen soft.  I love it!

So, that's adios for me in this thread.  Good luck to all of you.  I hope you're as thrilled as I am when you finally decide to do it.


----------



## havilland

CandiceC said:


> I'm 40 weeks post today.
> 
> I had kinky twists installed Saturday and it was a major FAILURE!  They were really cute but the synthetic hair had my scalp itching and skin crawling at 4 a.m. Monday. I had to stay home and take them out. This was after washing the twists, dunking my hair/head in a bucket of ACV/water mix, doing a rinse, putting oil on my scalp, taking benadryll pills. I really tried yall. I know I probably wouldn't have had this problem if I had soaked the hair beforehand, but I'll just chalk this up to a lesson learned. I hadn't had this issue before, but maybe my scalp is more sensitive because I've been relaxer free since December and I'm more selective about what I put on my scalp nowadays.
> 
> I went out yesterday evening and got two wigs. I've only worn a partial wig before on a vacation. I'm sitting at work and got a couple compliments on it. I told my coworkers (white) what happened. Of course they likely didn't fully understand, but I'm sure they understood words- synthetic hair, allergic reaction, itchy scalp, wig.
> 
> I could have just pulled my hair back into a bun, but I was tired of that. I'm also in a wedding Saturday so I wanted to try out wigs to choose for that. I don't want to straighten my hair.




glad you are feeling better!  

how are you gonna wear your hair for the wedding?


----------



## havilland

NJoy  congrats, miss lady!  i'm so impressed!  with all that hair you have, i never thought you would transition in the first place, so you are truly an inspiration.


----------



## Dayjoy

NJoy said:


> Well, I wasn't able to record the actual bc (kids lost my power cord to my camera).  But, I did take lots of pics.  Did you see my post with pics yet?  Please come see!
> 
> I love it so much and am so glad that I went ahead and BC'd.  I'm also glad that I waited to get some length too.  It's so friggen soft.  I love it!
> 
> *So, that's adios for me in this thread.  Good luck to all of you.  I hope you're as thrilled as I am when you finally decide to do it*.



This post almost brought tears to my eyes.  Is that weird?  

Oh yeah, 41 weeks today.


----------



## CandiceC

havilland said:


> glad you are feeling better!
> 
> how are you gonna wear your hair for the wedding?


 
I'm going to wearing a wig! Who would have thought? This is my second day wearing a full head wig. I did leave 3/4 an inch out in the front for my own comfort. I also put baby powder on it last night to get rid of some of the shine. A coworker just told me a few minutes ago my hair looks really nice. I told her it was a wig and then told her my kinky twist saga. Lol. I should be good for the wedding. The wig style reminds me of my relaxed hair.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy said:


> This post almost brought tears to my eyes. Is that weird?
> 
> Oh yeah, 41 weeks today.


 
Dayjoy  omg it just made me kind of sad too that she wont be posting here anymore!


NJoy, before you throw up the deuces for good, share what your regimen is gonna be!  You have a ton of hair at 17 months...I love it! Congrats!


----------



## NJoy

Dayjoy said:


> This post almost brought tears to my eyes. Is that weird?
> 
> Oh yeah, 41 weeks today.


 
Nope.  That's not weird.  It's exciting!   We're doing this thang.  Who's next? 




Leslie_C said:


> @Dayjoy omg it just made me kind of sad too that she wont be posting here anymore!
> 
> 
> @NJoy, before you throw up the deuces for good, share what your regimen is gonna be! You have a ton of hair at 17 months...I love it! Congrats!


 
Girl, I haven't even given thought to updating my reggie.  I assume it's gonna be the same productswise but, I think I'm gonna start keeping it braided while I go hard with my growth regi.  I'll probably cowash more since tangling doesn't seem to be an issue at this time.

Thanks for the congrats, ladies.  I'm SO excited and need to come up with some new goals based on my natural hair.


----------



## Linxnme

NJoy congrats!!  I will be there in about....uh....21 months.  Way to go.  You give me hope of retaining most of my length before i finally Bc. I am currently between APL and BSL.  I should be full BSL by year end.


----------



## NJoy

Linxnme said:


> NJoy congrats!!  I will be there in about....uh....21 months.  Way to go.  You give me hope of retaining most of my length before i finally Bc. I am currently between APL and BSL.  I should be full BSL by year end.



Girl, this length feels great. You have a treat coming when you do BC.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> @daviine, I know what you mean, my relaxed/texlaxed hair at its prime was pretty nice and I miss it, but the way I see it that hair is gone and *even if I relaxed now it wouldnt be the same head of hair anyway bc I had suffered some damage before transitioning, then I did a pretty major chop to get rid of thin ends, and even with optimal haircare there is going to be some demarcation line breakage....so even if I hypothetically did give in and relax or texlax, Im fairly certain I wouldnt be happy with the outcome lol. So I might as well ride it out and on the other side of the rainbow will be a head full of healthy, natural hair. Its the limbo period that is hard.*
> 
> *Im also getting excited that I seem to be getting hair that is starting to clump into those penspring curls in certain areas. Pretty cool.
> *


Leslie_C
I know, I know.  My hair would look horrible if I relaxed it at this point.   Sometimes I think I should BC to try to preserve my natural hair.  I feel like there's probably thousands of splits traveling up those shredded relaxed strands.  

I love the curls--especially when they're wet! Actually though, I only have curls/coils in the back.  I'm not sure what the rest of my hair is doing.   I hope to figure it out soon.  

NJoy


NJoy said:


> Welp ladies. I think I'm gonna hop off this train and BC tonight.
> 
> I was gonna do it earlier today but, hubby was sweating me and making me all nervous. As if I'm not nervous enough already.
> 
> So. Here I go. Geronimooooooooo.......!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm gonna try to video tape it...just in case it may be useful to someone else.





daviine said:


> Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Video! Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!





NJoy said:


> Well, I wasn't able to record the actual bc (kids lost my power cord to my camera).  But, I did take lots of pics.  Did you see my post with pics yet?  Please come see!
> 
> I love it so much and am so glad that I went ahead and BC'd.  I'm also glad that I waited to get some length too.  It's so friggen soft.  I love it!
> 
> *So, that's adios for me in this thread.*  Good luck to all of you.  I hope you're as thrilled as I am when you finally decide to do it.



WAIT!  No!!  Put it back-- put the hair back!  Don't leave....


----------



## daviine

Sade18 said:


> After putting it off for over two months, I finally got around to clarifying my hair. I didn't mean to go that long. I usually clarify about once a month to get rid of build up, but I've been too lazy to get the ACV (I no longer use shampoos). So I kept on co-washing.
> 
> Over time I noticed a difference in how my new growth acted. It was more tightly shrunken, less defined and unable to retain moisture as well. I'm pretty sure that ya'll know that less moisture = difficult new growth. So I figured it was time that I stop being lazy.
> 
> I will say that clarifying with my ACV mix last night was the best thing I could've done for my new growth. I noticed more defined curls, less shrunken and more manageable new growth. Most importantly, my hair feels super moisturized and I did nothing but rinse with ACV. No conditioner or anything!!
> 
> So for those having issues with their new growth, I would say that maybe product build up is causing an issue so your new growth is rebelling as a result.
> 
> I hope everyone's transition is going well!!!


Sade18

Do you mind sharing your ratio of ACV to water?  Sorry if I asked this already.


----------



## Sade18

daviine said:


> Sade18
> 
> Do you mind sharing your ratio of ACV to water?  Sorry if I asked this already.



daviine It's 1 part ACV to about 3 parts water


----------



## Leslie_C

Quick! Talk me down ladies lol....Ive been thinking about BCing all day and the Mr is telling me to go for it and hyping me up...... 

daviine....we are here > <      Im constantly thinking about what if breakage at the demarcation line travels up the shaft and damages my natural hair.

Im just afraid Ill be unhappy and not be able to do anything with the 4 inches of hair Ill be left with if I cut now. And I have to go to work tomorrow so if I hate it Ill be forced to go to work looking like whatever.  But part of me wants to take a chance and hope I fall in love with it. But isnt this kind of the awkward stage at about 8 months in? It wouldnt be quite a TWA but not quite enough to do much with either....right?


----------



## SqrpioQutie

i'm headed to Texas next week... would it be a waste of money to go to the Dominicans for a blowout before i go??... i know nothing of the weather there...


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:


> Quick! Talk me down ladies lol....Ive been thinking about BCing all day and the Mr is telling me to go for it and hyping me up......
> 
> daviine....we are here > <      Im constantly thinking about what if breakage at the demarcation line travels up the shaft and damages my natural hair.
> 
> Im just afraid Ill be unhappy and not be able to do anything with the 4 inches of hair Ill be left with if I cut now. And I have to go to work tomorrow so if I hate it Ill be forced to go to work looking like whatever.  But part of me wants to take a chance and hope I fall in love with it. But isnt this kind of the awkward stage at about 8 months in? It wouldnt be quite a TWA but not quite enough to do much with either....right?



fight the feeling!!!..... especially if you're not sure...


----------



## NJoy

Leslie_C said:


> Quick! Talk me down ladies lol....Ive been thinking about BCing all day and the Mr is telling me to go for it and hyping me up......
> 
> daviine....we are here > <      Im constantly thinking about what if breakage at the demarcation line travels up the shaft and damages my natural hair.
> 
> Im just afraid Ill be unhappy and not be able to do anything with the 4 inches of hair Ill be left with if I cut now. And I have to go to work tomorrow so if I hate it Ill be forced to go to work looking like whatever.  But part of me wants to take a chance and hope I fall in love with it. But isnt this kind of the awkward stage at about 8 months in? It wouldnt be quite a TWA but not quite enough to do much with either....right?



How far are you into your transition?


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Quick! Talk me down ladies lol....Ive been thinking about BCing all day and the Mr is telling me to go for it and hyping me up......
> 
> daviine....we are here > <      Im constantly thinking about what if breakage at the demarcation line travels up the shaft and damages my natural hair.
> 
> Im just afraid Ill be unhappy and not be able to do anything with the 4 inches of hair Ill be left with if I cut now. And I have to go to work tomorrow so if I hate it Ill be forced to go to work looking like whatever.  But part of me wants to take a chance and hope I fall in love with it. But isnt this kind of the awkward stage at about 8 months in? It wouldnt be quite a TWA but not quite enough to do much with either....right?



Leslie_C
I don't know what the official awkward stage is but it's called awkward for a reason. Today is not the day to BC. You need a plan for this so-called awkward stage (stylewise). Also you should choose a night when you have the following day/days off. You might need time for shaping up, attitude adjustment, admiration or crying.... Don't listen to the hubby-- he's like mine.  

Go visit Njoy's BC thread and look at videos of people BCing who long term transitioned. Or look for folks who transitioned at around the same length. Do this instead of BCing tonight. Then we'll do this again in a few days or so.


----------



## Leslie_C

SqrpioQutie said:


> i'm headed to Texas next week... would it be a waste of money to go to the Dominicans for a blowout before i go??... i know nothing of the weather there...


 
SqrpioQutie  Texas is HUMID as heck lol. I wouldnt bother bc Im sure it would last for about 2.5 seconds once you hit the air there.




NJoy said:


> How far are you into your transition?


 
NJoy Im only 7.5 months in.... I swear it looks like I have a decent amount of hair to work with, but Im sure the relaxed ends weighing the new growth down are making it seem longer. Im willing to bet with the ends cut off and shrinkage it will bead right up into a twa lol. I really doubt Id like a twa on myself, although it looks great on some people.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> @Leslie_C
> I don't know what the official awkward stage is but it's called awkward for a reason. Today is not the day to BC. You need a plan for this so-called awkward stage (stylewise). Also you should choose a night when you have the following day/days off. You might need time for shaping up, attitude adjustment, admiration or crying.... Don't listen to the hubby-- he's like mine.
> 
> Go visit Njoy's BC thread and look at videos of people BCing who long term transitioned. Or look for folks who transitioned at around the same length. Do this instead of BCing tonight. Then we'll do this again in a few days or so.


 
Thanks daviine, thats exactly what I needed to hear! The voice of reason!!!You are right...this takes planning and Im not that spontaneous of a person anyway! Off to youtube to watch long term transition videos. Thx for the pep talk!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Leslie_C said:


> SqrpioQutie  Texas is HUMID as heck lol. I wouldnt bother bc Im sure it would last for about 2.5 seconds once you hit the air there.



looks like you just saved me some coins..... lol....


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Thanks daviine, thats exactly what I needed to hear! The voice of reason!!!You are right...this takes planning and Im not that spontaneous of a person anyway! Off to youtube to watch long term transition videos. Thx for the pep talk!



Ha ha! No problem--- I was all nervous here because I never had to talk anyone down before. Glad I could help somebody. Muah! Let me know which ones you watch.


----------



## daviine

Do any of you guys just wet/rinse your hair instead of cowashing?


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> Do any of you guys just wet/rinse your hair instead of cowashing?


 
daviine, I did this when I had my hair two strand twisted because my scalp was itching, but I didnt want to fuzz up my twists trying to get the product out. I think a lot of naturals do this too to refresh a wash and go....they just dunk their head in the shower and shake their heads like a puppy lol.


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Quick! Talk me down ladies lol....Ive been thinking about BCing all day and the Mr is telling me to go for it and hyping me up......
> 
> daviine....we are here > <      Im constantly thinking about what if breakage at the demarcation line travels up the shaft and damages my natural hair.
> 
> Im just afraid Ill be unhappy and not be able to do anything with the 4 inches of hair Ill be left with if I cut now. And I have to go to work tomorrow so if I hate it Ill be forced to go to work looking like whatever.  But part of me wants to take a chance and hope I fall in love with it. But isnt this kind of the awkward stage at about 8 months in? It wouldnt be quite a TWA but not quite enough to do much with either....right?



This was NOT the plan buddy! We are supposed to be in this thing together  Hang in there and don't make any rushed decisions. If it makes you feel better, I'm so NOT happy with the way my hair looks right now but I'm focused on the end result...and it is definitely healthier.


----------



## Lanea87

SqrpioQutie said:


> i'm headed to Texas next week... would it be a waste of money to go to the Dominicans for a blowout before i go??... i know nothing of the weather there...



SqrpioQutie as Leslie_C stated its HUMID as HECK out here. Im in Houston. Today was 93 max but I just got into the house and it was cool as far as weather goes with it being 73 at 1045pm. I say dont waste your money or time.....


----------



## SqrpioQutie

ZebraPrintLover said:


> SqrpioQutie as Leslie_C stated its HUMID as HECK out here. Im in Houston. Today was 93 max but I just got into the house and it was cool as far as weather goes with it being 73 at 1045pm. I say dont waste your money or time.....



so with that being said, i guess my summer clothes will be making the trip with me... lol


----------



## NJoy

Leslie_C said:


> @SqrpioQutie Texas is HUMID as heck lol. I wouldnt bother bc Im sure it would last for about 2.5 seconds once you hit the air there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @NJoy Im only 7.5 months in.... I swear it looks like I have a decent amount of hair to work with, but Im sure the relaxed ends weighing the new growth down are making it seem longer. Im willing to bet with the ends cut off and shrinkage it will bead right up into a twa lol. *I really doubt Id like a twa on myself, although it looks great on some people*.


 
Yeah, I hear you on this one. In that case back a-WAY from the ledge.  You're not ready.


----------



## AJellyCake

Leslie_C
Try to find some long-term transition videos to inspire you to last longer with your transition. You said that you don't think you'd be happy with a TWA, so I'd also recommend looking for pictures of length checks around 7-& months (where you are now); if you're not happy with what that length would look like on you without relaxed ends, I wouldn't cut. 

Maybe you can put your hair away for a few days or weeks? Even if it's just in a bun.

Sent from mobile


----------



## Leslie_C

Thanks for the support ladies! Love ya mean it!  I dont know how he actually almost convinced me and I almost convinced myself that it was a good idea, but Im glad I didnt act on it (shudder)

I only have one day off (tomorrow), then I have a long busy stretch for several days after that. That means tomorrow is gonna be a lazy day and Ill pamper my hair while I lounge around...ahhh heaven!

I might do a curlformer set...because it really smoothes the two textures into one without heat. Its looking at the two textures everytime I unleash the beast (aka take down my bun after a long day--my hair elastic hurts my head after being in all day) that is tripping me out. It looks like I stuck my finger in a light socket....so not the business. Ill figure something out. Im in this for the long haul unless I get so much demarcation breakage in my problem area (crown/middle back area) that it cant be disguised.


----------



## WorkInProgress88

...30wks post, currently in Senegalese twists for the next 6-8wks


----------



## daviine

45 weeks today.


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> Thanks for the support ladies! Love ya mean it!  I dont know how he actually almost convinced me and I almost convinced myself that it was a good idea, but Im glad I didnt act on it (shudder)
> 
> I only have one day off (tomorrow), then I have a long busy stretch for several days after that. That means tomorrow is gonna be a lazy day and Ill pamper my hair while I lounge around...ahhh heaven!
> 
> I might do a curlformer set...because it really smoothes the two textures into one without heat. Its looking at the two textures everytime I unleash the beast (aka take down my bun after a long day--my hair elastic hurts my head after being in all day) that is tripping me out. It looks like I stuck my finger in a light socket....so not the business. Ill figure something out. Im in this for the long haul unless I get so much demarcation breakage in my problem area (crown/middle back area) that it cant be disguised.


 
the only thing getting me through this transition with my bigheaded self is my ponytail......with a twa you have no options if you don't like it.  you are stuck.

i don't like the idea of being stuck.

keep the faith, sista....you can do this!

side note:  i saw a tip once that helped me.  i know i have posted it here before but it bears repeating.  don't chop all your hair at once.  trim some off the back and leave the front long in case you don't like your cut.  you still have enough length to get your hair into a ponytail.  if you like it and want to go full board with a twa, at least you eased into it.

you can't uncut hair once it's gone, it's done.  if you cut too little, you still have options.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Monday will be 3 months. I miss my natural hair and will be doing a very long transition. I am now able to do a braid style in my own hair. This is something I've never been able to do before and have it look good. I am shooting for 2 years, but I am not going to chop before I meet my last natural journey's goal of 14 months.


----------



## Lanea87

Still wigging it up......


----------



## havilland

i need to order some wigs....i am a little tired of my ponytail.  now that it is fall and a bit cooler, i think i can order some half wigs to change it up a bit.


----------



## ezina

70 weeks. I can't believe I've gotten this far. I'm two months away from the three-year half way mark.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

ezina said:


> 70 weeks. I can't believe I've gotten this far. I'm two months away from the three-year half way mark.



How do you style your hair for such a long transition?:waytogo:


----------



## The Princess

Still hanging in there.


----------



## MissMusic

ezina said:
			
		

> 70 weeks. I can't believe I've gotten this far. I'm two months away from the three-year half way mark.



I'm 70 wks too


----------



## guudhair

I'm almost 9 months post...I've been getting Senegalese twist since May and get them redone about every two months...I don't really have a target BC date but I want to be close to APL stretched before I BC.


----------



## ezina

DDTexlaxed said:


> How do you style your hair for such a long transition?:waytogo:



Thank you! In the beginning, I did mostly rollersets, bunning, and braidouts. But after 6 months, that started to get very difficult so I had to revamp my whole approach. I still bunned after the 6 month period and I did that almost exclusively (braidouts and rollersets didn't take well). At 16 months post, my new regimen is to go to the salon once every 2 weeks for a deep condition and to get two large cornrows or french braids. Every 3 months, I'll get a flat iron. I'm horrible at styling my own hair and washing it has become a serious chore so I shifted on the responsibility to my stylist. In between salon visits, I spray my hair with a light water or moisturizer mix every 2 to 3 days and eventually unravel the braids to make a bun or some sort of braidout updo.



MissMusic said:


> I'm 70 wks too



Awesome! How have you been handling your hair? I'm always curious to hear new low-maintenance ways of styling hair. I've gotten incredibly bored with mine.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

MissMusic said:


> I'm 70 wks too



Can you tell me how you style your hair? I'm getting ideas for my long transition. I am currently wearing 2 big braids.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hi, Ladies! Hi!!!


----------



## Napp

i cut a few inches off my hair and did another keratin treatment. then today i cowashed with some tresemme naturals conditioner and i think i almost cried. my hair _glided_ through my fingers. it  was so easy to comb. i left a little bit in and then added some of my nubain heritage  evoo and moringa custard to my hair and it slicked back beautifully! i think i can get rid of most of my staple hair products and just use these two hair products!

i have the old tresemme naturals so i wonder how the new formula works.


----------



## MissMusic

ezina said:


> Awesome! How have you been handling your hair? I'm always curious to hear new low-maintenance ways of styling hair. I've gotten incredibly bored with mine.



DDTexlaxed

I have a video on youtube about my first year of my Transition (Transition-Year 1 Reflections & Tips). In that video I show pictures of the various hair styles I have done.


For the first 6 months I wore my hair in a: 
-Reverse French Braid W/Bun 
- Flat Twist Outs 
-French Braid Outs 
-Spiral Sets 
-Flexi Rod Sets 
-Blown Out Hair Pinned Up 
-Banana Clip Side Bun 
-Pin Curl Buns 
-Bantu Knot Outs 
-Swish Bun 
-Chignon 
-Braids w/o extensions 

Then from month 7 to present I have been doing the Crown & Glory Method/Challenge, wearing my hair in Senegalese Twists, Individuals, Box Braids, and Cornrow Extensions.  I will continue to do the C&G Method until the end of the year and then I will spend the last 4 months of my transition getting to know my hair before I chop. I have video's on each style mentioned above.  I try to have fun with my hair so that I don't get bored and chop early. HTH!


----------



## SqrpioQutie

Oh ladies - I have to leave you!!  I succumbed to the ease of the texlax. It just makes more sense for my lifestyle right now.


----------



## havilland

SqrpioQutie said:


> Oh ladies - I have to leave you!!  I succumbed to the ease of the texlax. It just makes more sense for my lifestyle right now.



i understand.....i did that my first try too.  i was ten months in and i said "bump this!" ...and i texlaxed.

the long stretch did prepare me for the long term transition though.  i didn't know it at the time, but i learned what i needed to know about my hair and handling two textures.  that information has been VERY valuable to me now that i am on board with becoming fully natural.

i will say this, i prefer my texlaxed hair.  it's just easier.  the only reason i am going natural is because i feel it's healthier for my hair overall and for me to reach my length goals i feel i need to forgo chemicals.  

also, the great other thing about being texlaxed, if you do decide to go natural later, it is SOOOO MUCH EASIER to have texlaxed roots during your transition than having bone straight ends and natural roots.  it makes it easier to transition longer too because the texture difference isn't so stark.

good luck to you!  i'm totally jelly. 

(don't forget we are still in here if you change your mind at some point....i'm in for three years and this is the end of year one.  so come on back when you're ready)


----------



## MissMusic

My sister straightened my hair this past weekend, pics can be found at this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=646139

Due to the porosity of my hair and the high humidity of Florida, it didn't last long. So, I've been wearing my hair in a ponytail, and I couldn't be happier. I will wash my hair this weekend and put in extensions for the last phase of the C&G challenge.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm in ladies!! I'm nearly 35 weeks post! Braids now! I will BC after 18 months!


----------



## bellebebe

Is it weird that I find my natural hair is much more softer and manageable than my relaxed hair?


----------



## Lanea87

So I am going into 2 weeks of hiding under my wig, imma take the braids out this weekend and wash, DC, and give it a nice treatment.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

bellebebe said:


> Is it weird that I find my natural hair is much more softer and manageable than my relaxed hair?



I feel the same exact way. My relaxed ends are very crunchy and porous. My natural hair is soft and easy to manage, the big plus is my natural hair doesn't break. 

I was talking to my mom about hair last night briefly and she had me a bit discouraged. I have been bunning for the past few months and she hates my buns. She said I looked unattractive and would prefer my hair to be relaxed. I am aware  that I am going through a bit of an ugly phase in which I can't really do anything with my hair except bun. I hate weaves/wigs so thats out of the question. But I take VERY good care of my hair even though it's always in a bun and it's thriving. Funny how when I was wearing my hair out everyday and I could hear the strands snap on my shirt that nobody said anything.

She also said that my brother has a good grade of hair unlike mine that she says just eventually breaks off. I replied my hair broke off due to relaxers/lack of proper care and that is part of the reason why I am going back to natural hair. She just shrugged it off but I was kind of hurt. This just makes me even more determined to cut these relaxed ends off and grow back my hair. But I am glad she is one to let me be myself when it comes to my hair. I read other stories where peoples parents and/or relatives were a lot more harsh...

With that said I don't think I will be discussing hair ever again with anyone except on this forum.


----------



## Britt

Does anyone here have ideas of styles you plan to wear mostly when you're natural. If so, please post some pics.


----------



## CandiceC

Here's a pic of one of the wigs I've been wearing. Less than an inch is out in the front. I wore this wig for my friend's wedding.


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey transitioning sisters! Nothing new here, just been business as usual as far as bunning,etc. Fall is coming fast, and the cooler temps are already making my hair more dry....*SIGH*...I JUST.GOT.MY.MOISTURE.LEVELS.IN.CHECK! and now Im going to have to change it up. Gonna probably skip shampoo more often this winter and cowash more and will incorporate more butters to seal..heavier products than I used in the summer.

Does anybody have a problem with using coconut oil in the cooler months? I read it dries into a hard film when exposed to cold temps and makes the hair haird.  I LOVE coconut oil, but I just discovered it this summer. Im almost out, so trying to decide whether you repurchase or just hold off till spring. Any suggestions for dry hair in the winter to kick up moisture? My hair is just porous and chronically dry, it is a constant battle to keep it moisturized...and I was winning the battle, but the last week or so its just been dry no matter what I put on it.

Also wanted to share a comparison pic that has me stoked. The first is from 5/15 when I did a major chop (4-5 inches)at the beginning of when I officially started to transition. The second is from 8/27. My hair totally grew right back in just a few months! I didnt really want to use heat on my whole head so I lightly blow dried a section on one side in the back for a sorta length check out of curiosity and was pleasantly surprised.  Long live the bun! ;0) Makes me not want to do more cutting for a while just to see how much progress I can make.

I have about 4 inches natural hair and the rest is relaxed. My back middle has some mild to moderate breakage and only has a little bit of relaxer on the ends...so I have a section to play with back there that is almost all natural. Will look at the grass half full--I can "play" with products to see how my hair will act in that section.


----------



## Rae81

I have come to the conclusion my hair does not like shampoo anymore they all leave my hair dry including sulfate free ones. The only one that doesn't do that is motions lavish conditioning shampoo

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Leslie_C

Rae81 said:


> I have come to the conclusion my hair does not like shampoo anymore they all leave my hair dry including sulfate free ones. The only one that doesn't do that is motions lavish conditioning shampoo
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



Rae81 have you tried cream of nature argan oil shampoo? It is the only sulfate free shampoo my hair likes.


----------



## HoneyA

I've pretty much forgot about my hair for the last two weeks, just the occasional to BC or not to BC. I've been so caught up with life as it unfolds. Still hanging in there. I really want to try for 36 months... I'll do a mini-celebration at 18 months


----------



## bellebebe

MystiqueBabe said:


> I feel the same exact way. My relaxed ends are very crunchy and porous. My natural hair is soft and easy to manage, the big plus is my natural hair doesn't break.
> 
> I was talking to my mom about hair last night briefly and she had me a bit discouraged. I have been bunning for the past few months and she hates my buns. She said I looked unattractive and would prefer my hair to be relaxed. I am aware  that I am going through a bit of an ugly phase in which I can't really do anything with my hair except bun. I hate weaves/wigs so thats out of the question. But I take VERY good care of my hair even though it's always in a bun and it's thriving. Funny how when I was wearing my hair out everyday and I could hear the strands snap on my shirt that nobody said anything.
> 
> She also said that my brother has a good grade of hair unlike mine that she says just eventually breaks off. I replied my hair broke off due to relaxers/lack of proper care and that is part of the reason why I am going back to natural hair. She just shrugged it off but I was kind of hurt. This just makes me even more determined to cut these relaxed ends off and grow back my hair. But I am glad she is one to let me be myself when it comes to my hair. I read other stories where peoples parents and/or relatives were a lot more harsh...
> 
> With that said I don't think I will be discussing hair ever again with anyone except on this forum.



MystiqueBabe, your mom is mean for saying stuff like that to you.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

@ MysticBabe, please keep doing what you are doing. Your mom is obviously trying  to make you conform to what she wants you to do. Keep at it and you will be fine!


----------



## Meemee6223

I took my braids out today and I was terrified at what I saw after I shampooed. No knots or matting. Just a head full hair that seemed to say " baby, you ain't seen nothing yet!" I mean that stuff is THICK! I seriously thought about a relaxer for the first time in a long time. I won't relax but I took a long hard look at the flat iron.


----------



## SqrpioQutie

havilland said:


> i understand.....i did that my first try too.  i was ten months in and i said "bump this!" ...and i texlaxed.
> 
> the long stretch did prepare me for the long term transition though.  i didn't know it at the time, but i learned what i needed to know about my hair and handling two textures.  that information has been VERY valuable to me now that i am on board with becoming fully natural.
> 
> i will say this, i prefer my texlaxed hair.  it's just easier.  the only reason i am going natural is because i feel it's healthier for my hair overall and for me to reach my length goals i feel i need to forgo chemicals.
> 
> also, the great other thing about being texlaxed, if you do decide to go natural later, it is SOOOO MUCH EASIER to have texlaxed roots during your transition than having bone straight ends and natural roots.  it makes it easier to transition longer too because the texture difference isn't so stark.
> 
> good luck to you!  i'm totally jelly.
> 
> (don't forget we are still in here if you change your mind at some point....i'm in for three years and this is the end of year one.  so come on back when you're ready)



you know, i really got to thinking about it and i spent a lot of time focusing on what would truly make me happy.... and the truth is, i feel better about my hair when i wear it down... and i only wear it down when i wear is straight or rollerset... as a natural, that requires way more heat and tension than i like.... and, my hair thrived before when i was texlaxed so i figure i can do the same again.... it was hilarious when i did it too - i can still very easily see the difference between the previously texlaxed hair and the newly texlaxed hair...


----------



## WorkInProgress88

guudhair said:


> I'm almost 9 months post...I've been getting Senegalese twist since May and get them redone about every two months...I don't really have a target BC date but I want to be close to APL stretched before I BC.



this has been my approach to this transition, every two months I redo my Senegalese twist or do some yarn braids


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Thank you for your support ladies. I am very confident in myself that I will never relax my hair again and I have detailed reasons for doing so. She is just one of those people who dislikes natural hair and finds it unsightly. Maybe one day she will come around.


----------



## bellebebe

Ladies who have BCd. Did you notice a different in your  natural texture once you BCd? And, overall, what is the average period between transitioning and BCing? 1 - 2 years?


----------



## daviine

I haven't been on in a while (which really means more than a few hours ).  I've been posting to this thread in my head but just haven't been able to get on to give updates. 

I went to a salon yesterday to have my scalp and hair looked at. I told the lady that my last relaxer was in November--and she said-- "almost a year" which caught my attention.  Yay! The lady described me as being "mostly natural" which also caught my attention.  So I looked in the mirror today after washing my hair and its true--I'm mostly natural.  I have some pathetic relaxed strands here and there (most of them broke off apparently) so it really doesn't make sense for me to keep them.  However, its enough  hair to allow me to bun my hair.  So, technically, I could keep on "transitioning" until I have enough natural hair to bun without it.  It looks so pathetic when not in a bun, that it reminds me of men that do combovers.  

I'm deciding on whether or not to BC and thinking of a date.  I really want to transition for at least 1 year but if I come up with a "cool" date before that, I'll consider doing it earlier.  

I've been bunning my hair and throwing my silk headwrap/super wide headband on so maybe I could still do that.  I have a lot to think about.  In the meantime, can Leslie_C or someone put YT links of people (or names of people) who BCed with about 5-6 inches of new growth? 

I've also considered just waiting for all the relaxed hair to break off but that's just asking for damaged natural hair, I imagine.  

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> I haven't been on in a while (which really means more than a few hours ). I've been posting to this thread in my head but just haven't been able to get on to give updates.
> 
> I went to a salon yesterday to have my scalp and hair looked at. I told the lady that my last relaxer was in November--and she said-- "almost a year" which caught my attention. Yay! The lady described me as being "mostly natural" which also caught my attention. So I looked in the mirror today after washing my hair and its true--I'm mostly natural. I have some pathetic relaxed strands here and there (most of them broke off apparently) so it really doesn't make sense for me to keep them. However, its enough hair to allow me to bun my hair. So, technically, I could keep on "transitioning" until I have enough natural hair to bun without it. It looks so pathetic when not in a bun, that it reminds me of men that do combovers.
> 
> I'm deciding on whether or not to BC and thinking of a date. I really want to transition for at least 1 year but if I come up with a "cool" date before that, I'll consider doing it earlier.
> 
> I've been bunning my hair and throwing my silk headwrap/super wide headband on so maybe I could still do that. I have a lot to think about. In the meantime, can @Leslie_C or someone put YT links of people (or names of people) who BCed with about 5-6 inches of new growth?
> 
> I've also considered just waiting for all the relaxed hair to break off but that's just asking for damaged natural hair, I imagine.
> 
> Thanks!


daviine

 @ "a few hours" lol...sounds like me...Im always checking the boards from my phone...Im a little obsessed! I prefer LHCF to facebook!

I will find some YT videos for you! When is your official 1 year transitioning anniversary?

I totally know what you are saying, my hair is getting like that in the back, but I still have a lot of relaxer in the front/sides region. Its my back middle that is breaking.

Do you think you can get your hair into a bun if you chop by making a puff and pinning the ends around it? You can donut them and pin or wrap and pin them in a clockwise or counterclockwise circle.

Im going to be sad if you chop! Ill miss youuuuuu waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol. You still have to be my buddy anyway dang it! Ill just harass you via PM and messages on your profile page lol.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

daviine, Leslie_C you ladies are funny and adorable at the same time. Me personally my hair did the same thing break in the back with a LOT of relaxed ends in the front. I personally just cut the back scraggly ends to a point that they looked a little thicker and more uniform if that makes any sense and just evened out the top to be the same length as the back (excuse my run on sentence). I did my trims that way until I just got tired of all the relaxed ends cause they no longer wanted to blend in. The relaxed ends were just too straight and wouldn't hold a curl for anything! It doesn't help that I live in Texas and it is extremely humid. HTH 

.... Yes I have big chopped but I still pop in here and check on ya'll.


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> I haven't been on in a while (which really means more than a few hours ). I've been posting to this thread in my head but just haven't been able to get on to give updates.
> 
> I went to a salon yesterday to have my scalp and hair looked at. I told the lady that my last relaxer was in November--and she said-- "almost a year" which caught my attention. Yay! The lady described me as being "mostly natural" which also caught my attention. So I looked in the mirror today after washing my hair and its true--I'm mostly natural. I have some pathetic relaxed strands here and there (most of them broke off apparently) so it really doesn't make sense for me to keep them. However, its enough hair to allow me to bun my hair. So, technically, I could keep on "transitioning" until I have enough natural hair to bun without it. It looks so pathetic when not in a bun, that it reminds me of men that do combovers.
> 
> *I'm deciding on whether or not to BC and thinking of a date. I really want to transition for at least 1 year but if I come up with a "cool" date before that, I'll consider doing it earlier. *
> 
> I've been bunning my hair and throwing my silk headwrap/super wide headband on so maybe I could still do that. I have a lot to think about. In the meantime, can @Leslie_C or someone put YT links of people (or names of people) who BCed with about 5-6 inches of new growth?
> 
> I've also considered just waiting for all the relaxed hair to break off but that's just asking for damaged natural hair, I imagine.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I'm waiting at least a year too which would be December. The only other option would be to go to this Big Chop event they're having at a salon in my city Oct. 7. They're doing big chops, make up and a photo shoot. 

I thought that was a nice idea. BUT I don't trust anyone with my hair though. And it grows too slow to take any chances. 

I don't want anyone to try to shape it up just for the sake of it looking good for a photo. Even if it's uneven, I want all the natural hair I've managed to grow to stay on my head.


----------



## Leslie_C

Ashawn Arraine said:


> @daviine, @Leslie_C you ladies are funny and adorable at the same time. Me personally my hair did the same thing break in the back with a LOT of relaxed ends in the front. I personally just cut the back scraggly ends to a point that they looked a little thicker and more uniform if that makes any sense and just evened out the top to be the same length as the back (excuse my run on sentence). I did my trims that way until I just got tired of all the relaxed ends cause they no longer wanted to blend in. The relaxed ends were just too straight and wouldn't hold a curl for anything! It doesn't help that I live in Texas and it is extremely humid. HTH
> 
> .... Yes I have big chopped but I still pop in here and check on ya'll.


 
Ashawn Arraine  awwwwww you mean you still love us??????!!!!! 
Thanks for checking in! Hows everything going so far? Did the hubs come around and start appreciating all that fabulousness yet?? I cant remember how many months post relaxer you were....??? But I do remember that your hair looked amazing when you chopped! Very inspiring!


----------



## havilland

SqrpioQutie said:


> you know, i really got to thinking about it and i spent a lot of time focusing on what would truly make me happy.... and the truth is, i feel better about my hair when i wear it down... and i only wear it down when i wear is straight or rollerset... as a natural, that requires way more heat and tension than i like.... and, my hair thrived before when i was texlaxed so i figure i can do the same again.... it was hilarious when i did it too - i can still very easily see the difference between the previously texlaxed hair and the newly texlaxed hair...



i felt the EXACT SAME WAY!  i think it's an evolution of thought that has to take place for some people. not relaxed vs natural.....i hate that debate.  but a style preference debate within yourself. 

i preferred straight hair styles and did not want to go through the "work" for natural hair to be straight. (like blow drying is that much work...but i digress)  at the time when i decided to not transition, texlax gave me the best of both worlds....

as time went by i started learning more about natural hair care to research for the future in case i decided to transition.   in that time i started seeing more and more curly styles that i loved.  i fell absolutely in love with mahogany curls and curlynikki's hair.  soon after i decided i would stretch longer and see if a transition was in the cards for me again.

i took it a month at a time and always told myself (and still do) that if i am not happy with my hair, i will give it a week of thought and texlax at the end of that week if i still want to.  this promise to myself made it low pressure than "deciding to transition" all in one day.

like i said....i can appreciate fully where you are coming from.  life is short.  you should enjoy your ride!  

do you have any pics of the new doo?


----------



## Highly Favored8

21 months post already BC all of my relaxed ends... I am currently shoulder length...


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine Here is some inspiration to get you started and decide if 1 year post hair is for you! I think its actually a cute length! I could see myself chopping at that length. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH3jV1EIQy4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GolJ6dImH5Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9Fy_-Uj6NM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z0BAy1xRSs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G9h_m-VR_c&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvwDpxLNKzY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr4ec443pyo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oRvZe18Xw8


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Ashawn Arraine  awwwwww you mean you still love us??????!!!!!
> Thanks for checking in! Hows everything going so far? Did the hubs come around and start appreciating all that fabulousness yet?? I cant remember how many months post relaxer you were....??? But I do remember that your hair looked amazing when you chopped! Very inspiring!



Yes, I would like to see everyone be a success! He's doing better I think just the shock of me spontaneously cutting my hair got him. He used to my hair longer the shortest it's been since we've been together is shoulder length. 

Hold on ladies it is worth it!!!

I am now close to 17 months I was little over 15 months when I big chopped.


----------



## JJamiah

I have decided to cut my hair in July 2013. I'm anxious to cut it now, but I know that I'm already used to longer hair. I use Miss Jessie's sweet back treatment today, love it. But won't be using it again until I cut my hair.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> Hey transitioning sisters! Nothing new here, just been business as usual as far as bunning,etc. Fall is coming fast, and the cooler temps are already making my hair more dry....*SIGH*...I JUST.GOT.MY.MOISTURE.LEVELS.IN.CHECK! and now Im going to have to change it up. Gonna probably skip shampoo more often this winter and cowash more and will incorporate more butters to seal..heavier products than I used in the summer.
> 
> Does anybody have a problem with using coconut oil in the cooler months? I read it dries into a hard film when exposed to cold temps and makes the hair haird.  I LOVE coconut oil, but I just discovered it this summer. Im almost out, so trying to decide whether you repurchase or just hold off till spring. Any suggestions for dry hair in the winter to kick up moisture? My hair is just porous and chronically dry, it is a constant battle to keep it moisturized...and I was winning the battle, but the last week or so its just been dry no matter what I put on it.
> 
> Also wanted to share a comparison pic that has me stoked. The first is from 5/15 when I did a major chop (4-5 inches)at the beginning of when I officially started to transition. The second is from 8/27. My hair totally grew right back in just a few months! I didnt really want to use heat on my whole head so I lightly blow dried a section on one side in the back for a sorta length check out of curiosity and was pleasantly surprised.  Long live the bun! ;0) Makes me not want to do more cutting for a while just to see how much progress I can make.
> 
> I have about 4 inches natural hair and the rest is relaxed. My back middle has some mild to moderate breakage and only has a little bit of relaxer on the ends...so I have a section to play with back there that is almost all natural. Will look at the grass half full--I can "play" with products to see how my hair will act in that section.



My hair is super dry and no product helps--not even your beloved Shea Moisture   I'm trying to drink my water and eat better so that I can help these products out.  I just refuse to believe that nothing works in my hair.  The only thing that seems to work is leaving conditioner in my hair--but that doesn't mean my hair is moisturized and I don't want to have to leave conditioner in my hair all the time.  



SqrpioQutie said:


> you know, i really got to thinking about it and i spent a lot of time focusing on what would truly make me happy.... and the truth is, i feel better about my hair when i wear it down... and i only wear it down when i wear is straight or rollerset... as a natural, that requires way more heat and tension than i like.... and, my hair thrived before when i was texlaxed so i figure i can do the same again.... it was hilarious when i did it too - i can still very easily see the difference between the previously texlaxed hair and the newly texlaxed hair...



I'm glad you're happy.  I don't think I will ever relax again but I am not ruling out texturizing/texlaxing.  I have no idea what the future holds.  That's why it was important for me to stay active on a board for all hair--not just natural.  Good luck SqrpioQutie!  See you around.  



Leslie_C said:


> daviine
> 
> @ "a few hours" lol...*sounds like me...Im always checking the boards from my phone...Im a little obsessed! I prefer LHCF to facebook!*
> 
> I will find some YT videos for you! When is your official 1 year transitioning anniversary?
> 
> I totally know what you are saying, my hair is getting like that in the back, but I still have a lot of relaxer in the front/sides region. Its my back middle that is breaking.
> 
> Do you think you can get your hair into a bun if you chop by making a puff and pinning the ends around it? You can donut them and pin or wrap and pin them in a clockwise or counterclockwise circle.
> 
> Im going to be sad if you chop! Ill miss youuuuuu waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol. You still have to be my buddy anyway dang it! Ill just harass you via PM and messages on your profile page lol.



I'm super obsessed with LHCF and hair in general.  I also prefer LHCF over Facebook.   

Pretty much the whole middle back is natural and most of the back. I guess I do have some relaxed hair in the front but a lot of it is short so it doesn't count much towards the "useful relaxed hair" that I use for bunning.  

I can't visualize the hairstyle you're talking about--but it's not you--it's me.    Don't be sad.  You'll always be my buddy!  It will never be harassment and I will be stalking your progress until we're both natural.  Don't count me out yet though because I'm scared all of a sudden.  These relaxed ends are like a security blanket.  

Thanks for all the videos.  I created a playlist for them.  I'm not sure my hair is 6 inches though.  The lady said the longest part was but that could have been 1 itty bitty section of hair, lol.  Plus she didn't officially measure it. 




Ashawn Arraine said:


> ,you ladies are funny and adorable at the same time. Me personally my hair did the same thing break in the back with a LOT of relaxed ends in the front. I personally just cut the back scraggly ends to a point that they looked a little thicker and more uniform if that makes any sense and just evened out the top to be the same length as the back (excuse my run on sentence). I did my trims that way until I just got tired of all the relaxed ends cause they no longer wanted to blend in. The relaxed ends were just too straight and wouldn't hold a curl for anything! It doesn't help that I live in Texas and it is extremely humid. HTH
> 
> .... *Yes I have big chopped but I still pop in here and check on ya'll.*


Ashawn Arraine

Thanks for stopping by. I don't like when people BC because they tend not to come back.  This is my favorite thread--and it really is like a support group.  I have no idea where I will "hang out" if I BC--reason enough for me not to cut these scraggly relaxed ends.    Actually--I'd probably end up in the struggling with natural hair thread.  I'm already panicking just thinking about how well I DO NOT know my hair and her needs/wants yet.  



CandiceC said:


> I'm waiting at least a year too which would be December. The only other option would be to go to this Big Chop event they're having at a salon in my city Oct. 7. They're doing big chops, make up and a photo shoot.
> 
> I thought that was a nice idea. BUT I don't trust anyone with my hair though. And it grows too slow to take any chances.
> 
> I don't want anyone to try to shape it up just for the sake of it looking good for a photo. Even if it's uneven, I want all the natural hair I've managed to grow to stay on my head.



CandiceC That sounds so cool but I can definitely understand you not trusting just anybody.  Transitioning is hard work and we don't need random people just cutting our hard work all willy-nilly for a picture.  Shoooooooottttt.   You should still go even if you're not going to BC though.  But bring someone with you to keep you from catching BC vapors.  Is there an official name for this event--I wonder if there's anything similar in NY.


----------



## daviine

JJamiah said:


> I have decided to cut my hair in July 2013. I'm anxious to cut it now, but I know that I'm already used to longer hair. I use Miss Jessie's sweet back treatment today, love it. But won't be using it again until I cut my hair.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



JJamiah
OMG-- that seems so far away!  I wish I had the patience (and enough hair) to go on that long.  I can't wait to see all your hard work pay off!  How long is your hair now?


----------



## JJamiah

daviine said:


> JJamiah
> OMG-- that seems so far away!  I wish I had the patience (and enough hair) to go on that long.  I can't wait to see all your hard work pay off!  How long is your hair now?



I am so sorry I lied! my husband and I, just cut my hair. Right now it's about ,  ear, neck, top of the shoulder land.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## daviine

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I am so sorry I lied! my husband and I, just cut my hair. Right now it's about ,  ear, neck, top of the shoulder land.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



JJamiah..... What? Just like that? Well at least now I don't have to wait....  How do you feel?


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I am so sorry I lied! my husband and I, just cut my hair. Right now it's about ,  ear, neck, top of the shoulder land.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Lol I understand and welcome to the other side!


----------



## CandiceC

JJamiah said:


> I am so sorry I lied! my husband and I, just cut my hair. Right now it's about , ear, neck, top of the shoulder land.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


 
Daaang. You changed your mind quick. I guess planning and setting dates don't matter. When you're called, you must answer.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

JJamiah said:


> I am so sorry I lied! my husband and I, just cut my hair. Right now it's about ,  ear, neck, top of the shoulder land.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF




WHAT???


----------



## JJamiah

daviine said:


> JJamiah..... What? Just like that? Well at least now I don't have to wait....  How do you feel?



I have scalped myself about 4 times, so I wanted a Cesar again, hubby said Noway! Pretty please! Lol

Honestly, school Is stressing me and I needed a change.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

CandiceC said:


> Daaang. You changed your mind quick. I guess planning and setting dates don't matter. When you're called, you must answer.



A little Caesar has been calling my name, 3rd cut this year. LOL, I know 5 minutes ago it was 10 months ago.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Napp

JJamiah

Pics plz


----------



## SqrpioQutie

havilland said:


> i felt the EXACT SAME WAY!  i think it's an evolution of thought that has to take place for some people. not relaxed vs natural.....i hate that debate.  but a style preference debate within yourself.
> 
> i preferred straight hair styles and did not want to go through the "work" for natural hair to be straight. (like blow drying is that much work...but i digress)  at the time when i decided to not transition, texlax gave me the best of both worlds....
> 
> as time went by i started learning more about natural hair care to research for the future in case i decided to transition.   in that time i started seeing more and more curly styles that i loved.  i fell absolutely in love with mahogany curls and curlynikki's hair.  soon after i decided i would stretch longer and see if a transition was in the cards for me again.
> 
> i took it a month at a time and always told myself (and still do) that if i am not happy with my hair, i will give it a week of thought and texlax at the end of that week if i still want to.  this promise to myself made it low pressure than "deciding to transition" all in one day.
> 
> like i said....i can appreciate fully where you are coming from.  life is short.  you should enjoy your ride!
> 
> do you have any pics of the new doo?



nah, no pics.... but i did discover the cutest topknot bun thingy by accident last night and that's going to end up being my go-to style instead of the buns i generally rock to the back of my head... i'm sure i'll take some soon but my hair is starting to remind me of how it was in the pic on my profile...


----------



## havilland

JJamiah said:


> I am so sorry I lied! my husband and I, just cut my hair. Right now it's about , ear, neck, top of the shoulder land.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


 


sipp100 said:


> WHAT???


 

this ^^^^^

WHAT!!!????

JJamiah  Chica, you better get back in here and explain yourself!


----------



## havilland

hey ladies....i am not feeling my hair at all today.  it's just the bun.  haven't ordered my wigs yet.  i am going to slap on an older half wig when i get home from work just to make myself feel better. 

i trimmed my ends again....just a dusting of the oldest hair.  maybe an inch.


----------



## Pinkerton

Checking in @ 29 weeks, 30 by next Wednesday.
My journey has been fairly easy thus far-growth is decent, no massive hair loss and my hair has been easier to handle then I originally thought it would be.  I have discovered, as of late, that I will need a good detangler.  I fingercomb everday but with my hair being thicker, it needs a little help.  

Feeling good about my growth and I'm _tentatively _setting a goal to BC once I'm close to SL unstretched.  

Not feeling so great about my "balding" spot-caused by years of dermatitis, scratching, and relaxer burns-at my forehead.  I know it may take years but I'm hoping it will begin to grow in at some point. Right now it's being babied and I am never seen outside the house without my scarf or headband, so we'll just wait and see.


----------



## JJamiah

Ladies my dinophone makes it a little hard to get pics on the site, directly. Will upload asap.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Meemee6223

My hair clearly has 3 different textures. 4c in the front/top, 4b on the sides, 4a in the back. I think the conditioner I used worked very well for the back, ok for the sides, not good at all in the front. Does anyone else have this issue?   I feel like my 4c hair doesn't absorb anything. It felt crunchy after deep conditioning, like the conditioner just sat on top of it. Does anyone use AOHSR as a deep conditioner after shampooing?


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Ladies my dinophone makes it a little hard to get pics on the site, directly. Will upload asap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



I can't believe you BC already. Congrats.


----------



## Lanea87

Took my hair down from the braids and doing a wash session, will be braiding it back up for 2 weeks again and throwing my wig back on.....


----------



## Rae81

Flat ironed on hair and confirmed what I already knew. I have sections of hair in my crown where the relaxed hair has broken off. I need to baby that section more

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Leslie_C

WHAT THE WHAT WHAT?????? JJamiah !!!!!! Get in here and show us some pics! Im SHOCKED...I leave the thread for 5 minutes and yall are up here chopping your hair off left and right lol!  How many months post were you? Are you loving it? Congrats!




Rae81 said:


> Flat ironed on hair and confirmed what I already knew. I have sections of hair in my crown where the relaxed hair has broken off. I need to baby that section more
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


Rae81 I have that issue too and I think its pretty common...Im reading more and more about folks saying they have breakage there. 



daviine said:


> My hair is super dry and no product helps--not even your beloved Shea Moisture  I'm trying to drink my water and eat better so that I can help these products out. I just refuse to believe that nothing works in my hair. The only thing that seems to work is leaving conditioner in my hair--but that doesn't mean my hair is moisturized and I don't want to have to leave conditioner in my hair all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're happy. I don't think I will ever relax again but I am not ruling out texturizing/texlaxing. I have no idea what the future holds. That's why it was important for me to stay active on a board for all hair--not just natural. Good luck @SqrpioQutie! See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super obsessed with LHCF and hair in general. I also prefer LHCF over Facebook.
> 
> Pretty much the whole middle back is natural and most of the back. I guess I do have some relaxed hair in the front but a lot of it is short so it doesn't count much towards the "useful relaxed hair" that I use for bunning.
> 
> I can't visualize the hairstyle you're talking about--but it's not you--it's me.  Don't be sad. You'll always be my buddy! It will never be harassment and I will be stalking your progress until we're both natural. Don't count me out yet though because I'm scared all of a sudden. These relaxed ends are like a security blanket.
> 
> Thanks for all the videos. I created a playlist for them. I'm not sure my hair is 6 inches though. The lady said the longest part was but that could have been 1 itty bitty section of hair, lol. Plus she didn't officially measure it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Ashawn Arraine
> 
> Thanks for stopping by. I don't like when people BC because they tend not to come back. This is my favorite thread--and it really is like a support group. I have no idea where I will "hang out" if I BC--reason enough for me not to cut these scraggly relaxed ends.  Actually--I'd probably end up in the struggling with natural hair thread. I'm already panicking just thinking about how well I DO NOT know my hair and her needs/wants yet.
> 
> 
> 
> @CandiceC That sounds so cool but I can definitely understand you not trusting just anybody. Transitioning is hard work and we don't need random people just cutting our hard work all willy-nilly for a picture. Shoooooooottttt.  You should still go even if you're not going to BC though. But bring someone with you to keep you from catching BC vapors. Is there an official name for this event--I wonder if there's anything similar in NY.


 
daviine that is weird bc from the pics Ive seen of your hair, it looks like it would be super soft! What are you using for moisture right now? Does your hair like coconut oil or castor oil? What leave in are you using? What about deep conditioner? Basically just list all your products lol..
Im going to find a video to demonstrate the style for you Im talking about. You will be able to do it now and would probably still be able to if you chop soon too.



SqrpioQutie said:


> nah, no pics.... but i did discover the cutest topknot bun thingy by accident last night and that's going to end up being my go-to style instead of the buns i generally rock to the back of my head... i'm sure i'll take some soon but my hair is starting to remind me of how it was in the pic on my profile...


 
SqrpioQutie  I forgot to tell you Im glad for you that you found a happy place for you and your hair! Id texlax in a heartbeat if I could be promised to get a uniform result over time...but Im sure Ill be trying diff home remedies to make my hair a little more managable.


----------



## havilland

i did a honey and olive oil deep condition treatment today that was oh so nice to my new growth and my texlaxed ends.  my hair feels like butter now!  

which is good because yesterday i was ready to cut my hair or relax.


----------



## MissMusic

Prepping my hair for extensions, I will take pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> i did a honey and olive oil deep condition treatment today that was oh so nice to my new growth and my texlaxed ends. my hair feels like butter now!
> 
> which is good because yesterday i was ready to cut my hair or relax.


 
havilland I know the feeling sister!  Ive not been tempted to relax, but have sure as heck been tempted to chop.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

havilland what is the honey to olive oil ratio? Or is it something that is mass produced and sold?


----------



## havilland

Ashawn Arraine said:


> @havilland what is the honey to olive oil ratio? Or is it something that is mass produced and sold?



i just put 1 tbsp of honey and 1 tbsp of oil into about a 1/2 cup of conditioner.

you can't really mess it up.  i used it as a prepoo.  if i used after shampooing i would use a less oil to keep my hair from being weighed down.  but it works great!   

the homemade recipe for a honey deep conditioner is 1 part honey to 1 part olive oil.  you can use that by itself with no conditioner added to soften your new growth.  it's amazing.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

havilland said:
			
		

> i just put 1 tbsp of honey and 1 tbsp of oil into about a 1/2 cup of conditioner.
> 
> you can't really mess it up.  i used it as a prepoo.  if i used after shampooing i would use a less oil to keep my hair from being weighed down.  but it works great!
> 
> the homemade recipe for a honey deep conditioner is 1 part honey to 1 part olive oil.  you can use that by itself with no conditioner added to soften your new growth.  it's amazing.



Okay! Thank you so much!


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> @havilland I know the feeling sister!  Ive not been tempted to relax, but have sure as heck been tempted to chop.




AMEN!  last night i tucked my ends under and reminded myself how short my fro would be and how i would BARELY be able to get a ponytail....i mean i'd have a pony but i'd have to pull it so tight my edges would be strained......

that little experiment kept me from doing anything.


----------



## JJamiah

YOu ladies know Dinophone and me have complications and my pics come late but they eventually come here 

Last pic no product 


Beautiful textures which I have no pictures of, has men calling me "Michael, Tito and Jermaine" not cute!


----------



## curlyTisME

I just BC'd! It was great! Soo excited!


----------



## Britt

JJamiah said:


> YOu ladies know Dinophone and me have complications and my pics come late but they eventually come here
> 
> Last pic no product I like it! whew hew!
> 
> Beautiful textures which I have no pictures of, has men calling me "Michael, Tito and Jermaine" not cute!


 
You have beautiful hair.... I love your texture.


----------



## JJamiah

Brittster Thanks so much  

@curlyTisME Congrats


----------



## JJamiah

I put my hair in a high puff today. I am glad I can do it, I remember coloredbeautiful off youtube doing it and it came out perfectly!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskBpynIYe8&feature=relmfu

for those that want to try


----------



## havilland

JJamiah

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

your hair looks soooooooooooooooooooo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so happy for you


----------



## TokyoReina

14 months post now...I am super frustrated with it right now! I've had it braided under a wig for the past month. Since I've unbraided it, I haven't been able to leave it alone! I've deep conditioned, flat ironed, trimmed, cowashed, blow dried...way too much. I'm just going to find someone to braid it all back up neatly and put my wig back on. 

I thought I would love my wig after all the investment I put into it, but it's way more work than I thought. I'm going to need a more low maintenance texture.


----------



## LatterGlory

---------------------


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> daviine that is weird bc from the pics Ive seen of your hair, it looks like it would be super soft! What are you using for moisture right now? Does your hair like coconut oil or castor oil? What leave in are you using? What about deep conditioner? Basically just list all your products lol..
> Im going to find a video to demonstrate the style for you I'm talking about. You will be able to do it now and would probably still be able to if you chop soon too.



Leslie_C-- My hair is great when its wet, .  It's when it dries that the truth comes out.  It could be the products, technique, internal health, or a combination.  

I can't really say what I've been using for moisture because I haven't found anything that works.  I've been fighting the LOC method because I just feel its too involved and confusing.However, maybe it's what I need to be doing since what I'm doing isn't really working for me.  

I'm indecisive by nature and so the more choices I have, the more overwhelmed I can become. So for the LOC method, I get confused about how to get the most out of a product. For example, some people uses butters as the "O", while others use it as a "C".  So before I wash, I usually look at my list of products and try to figure what I haven't used yet and how best to use it.  Should I use it as a liquid, oil, or cream?  That usually involves me doing a search to see how others use it, which is time consuming and hasn't really gotten me a moisturizing combination yet.  

 My hair seems to like Giovanni Direct Leave In but I find it to be a bit on the waxy side. Aside from leaving conditioner in my hair, this has been what works best for me so far.  I just think it could be better.  That being said, I'm also having to figure out what I'm looking for.  When I was relaxed, I knew what my hair looked, felt, and behaved like when it was moisturized--and all I had to do was moisturize and seal--which really, I don't remember doing often.  If I remember correctly, my hair could go more than one day without being moisturized.    I know when my hair is dry  but I'm not sure how moisturized it can truly be because I'm still learning.  

I can't really tell you what oils my hair likes because I haven't really been using oils (or anything else consistently).  I haven't found anything worth using consistently.  I was about to start experimenting with oils when the dermatologist told me not to put oils in my hair.  (She says my hair loss is related to my seborrheic dermatitis).  I've been struggling with that also because I was dissatisfied with the visit and so it makes me question her treatment plan.  I've been sealing with serums but sometimes I'll experiment and try sealing with shea butter, an oil or Oyin SugarBerry Pomade.  I've found no real difference between the oils and serums, so I think I need to focus on finding a moisturizing conditioner and a moisturizing leave-in.  Maybe I'm sealing but there isn't anything to seal, I don't know.  

Anyway, because there are no real staples/holy grails in my regimen, it's hard to find the winning combination of products.  So many variables.  I have a drying shampoo to start off with (Head & Shoulders), so I really need a moisturizing conditioner, which I haven't found yet. I'm still in heavy experimentation phase, so I'm not sure how helpful it would be to list any products.  I'll do it anyway.  I'm listing what's most frequently used.  

Shampoo-- Head & Shoulders Intensive Treatment, Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (this used to be a staple but doesn't seem to be working anymore)
Conditioner-- none really-- I have a lot of rinse out conditioners that I like but not really any deep conditioners that I find to be moisturizing (or worth my time). Keracare Humecto stopped working months ago
Protein Conditioner-- Dudley's Hair Rebuilder (one more use or so) I've been using this weekly (was going to start doing this every two weeks but was told I have midshaft splits among other things and it was suggested I do protein every week for a month) 
Leave-In Giovanni Direct-- I have Cantu Leave-in but I can't get that thing to work for me at all---and I have a full jar 
Serum- Cantu Silk Something or Another and Organix Moroccan Oil Serum (I think)
I use the Shea Moisture Purifican Masque and I like this-- don't know if it's better as a prepoo or a deep conditioner; but I like this so far

In between wash days-- I spray my hair with distilled water but maybe I need to add something to that. Maybe my hair needs more than water.  But what?  I don't know.  I'm not sure about glycerin at this time of the year; I've not noticed anything impressive about aloe vera gel (Lily of the Valley); I'm not "supposed" to use oil on my hair.  What's left to add to the water?  :

Other stuff I have-- Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk-- (love the consistency but I don't think it does anything for my hair); SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie

Anyway--- that's pretty much what I'm working with.  My aunt sent me a Sally's discount card and is sending me a coupon.  When I get that, I may try out some As I Am products.  I think there's probably a conditioner for me in some online store somewhere but there are too many to choose from, too expensive to try all, and I don't want to pay shipping on experiments.So I'm looking for my HG products on the ground. erplexed

I feel like I've gone on and on about nothing, so I'll end here.   Thanks for reading...if you're still there.


----------



## Dayjoy

43 weeks today.  My hair stylist said I have five inches of new growth, but about 6 1/2 inches of relaxed ends.  I tossed around the idea of cutting it and she didn't seem to like the idea of cutting off more than what would be left.    I'm pretty sure I want to wait another 61 weeks anyway.


----------



## havilland

daviine  i would def recommend you get off that head and shoulders, keracare shampoo and that keracare humecto conditioner.  

ugh....that stuff is ripping the moisture right out of your hair!  please please please try some sulfate free shampoos or better yet, start using a cleansing conditioner like Hair One or Wen or Vo5 Clarifying conditioner....Vo5 is $.79 at CVS. seriously...that stuff works...you can't do better than less than a dollar. 

then try some of the other moisture based products you listed.  i bet your hair will soften right up!


----------



## havilland

ok yall....me and the bun almost had a fight today!  i literally almost cut all my hair off today......i am so sick of this bun.

i need to do something.

normally right about now i would half wig it but my hair is so thick, i can't get it to lay right under a half wig anymore....by braids are too puffy and i don't know how to cornrow.

i am just venting....don't mind me.  bun and i will be back together tomorrow.  like an evil old married couple.  too lazy to get divorced so they just stay together.......... LOL


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> @daviine i would def recommend you get off that head and shoulders, keracare shampoo and that keracare humecto conditioner.
> 
> ugh....that stuff is ripping the moisture right out of your hair! please please please try some sulfate free shampoos or better yet, start using a cleansing conditioner like Hair One or Wen or Vo5 Clarifying conditioner....Vo5 is $.79 at CVS. seriously...that stuff works...you can't do better than less than a dollar.
> 
> then try some of the other moisture based products you listed. i bet your hair will soften right up!


 
Yes maaam daviine! Head and shoulders would strip even type 1 hair. Keracare is actually sulfate free now, so if you have the new version that may be ok, but Id switch when the bottle is done. I have the sulfate free one and didnt care for it much either on transitioning hair. Adding coconut oil as a sealant and as a prepoo gave me life! Lots of folks give praise to elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo and its cheap and Im now married to CON Argan Oil shampoo (both sulfate free). Im a fan of cowashing, but Im thinking with the scalp condition it may not be a good idea. My scalp doesnt seem to care for it...but it does well with Cleansing Creams...I really like As I Am Coconut Cowash....but it has to be followed with a rinse...my hair didnt feel as good when I tried to make it double as a cleanser and conditioner.

Also if you are using cheaper rinse outs as deep conditioners add some oil and honey to get more bang for your buck. Have you tried ORS Replenishing Paks? Its kinda my old faithful conditioner Ive used to years and about the only hair product Ive consistently used. 

Your hair looks softer than mind and you have a looser curl pattern so I KNOW if my hair is capable of being soft that yours shouldnt be hard to soften up at all. I think you are just shooting yourself in the foot with the harsh shampoo and not using any oils. Im sure if you use oils on your hair and not your scalp it would probably be fine. I dont use oil on my scalp but my hair loves it!

LOC may not work for you, it didnt for me at first, but after I tried a few different combos I found what worked. I use a true oil as my O and butter as my C (if I use a butter, but Ive been using the SMCES as my C). If you try several combos without success, just try simple M&S...moisturize and then seal with a butter or oil (try both and see which works best).

How are you drying and styling your hair? I know I asked you in a message but we might as well make this a group discussion so you can get more suggestions without repeating yourself


----------



## daviine

havilland and Leslie_C

I was typing out a response to you but I hit something and lost it. I'll try posting again tonight.  Sowwy!


----------



## Rae81

My hair is really retaining its length. I guess wearing a bun everyday paid off. Only problem is its going to be hard to cut off my relaxed ends

Sent from my HTC EVO 3Dk


----------



## JJamiah

My hair is feeling so moisturized  :woohoo2: 
I am in dire need of Henna  my greys are like :woohoo:  not cute yet!


----------



## havilland

Today I wore a half wig with my hair in a bun underneath. Lumpy but I don't care. I needed a break from transitionland!


----------



## Lanea87

Still got my hair on my [email protected] wks post!

Been rocking my hair braided under the wig.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Hi!! this is my first time posting but I've had a subscription to this thread since june....I'm five month into my transition and I've been wearing weaves and braids so I really haven't had to deal with my hair.  But today I washed it.....WHOO!!! my hair is thick and I love it I got my hair in two flat two strand twist.... im taking a break from the weave and stuff... see if I can deal with the two textures


----------



## havilland

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Hi!! this is my first time posting but I've had a subscription to this thread since june....I'm five month into my transition and I've been wearing weaves and braids so I really haven't had to deal with my hair.  But today I washed it.....WHOO!!! my hair is thick and I love it I got my hair in two flat two strand twist.... im taking a break from the weave and stuff... see if I can deal with the two textures




ahhhhh......  month five....that was a beautiful place to be. 

welcome!  glad to have you on board.    what made you decide to transition?  share...inquiring minds need to know.  

plus your story may help encourage me or someone else up in here.


----------



## SunnyDelight

This week makes 20 months - down to about 4 inches of relaxed hair.  Gonna try to make 24 months.  Weaved up now and loving it.


----------



## Britt

SunnyDelight said:


> This week makes 20 months - down to about 4 inches of relaxed hair. Gonna try to make 24 months. Weaved up now and loving it.


 SunnyDelight, wow that's a really long way? How have you been wearing your hair all this time? Did you use weaves to help you transition?


----------



## SunnyDelight

Brittster said:


> @SunnyDelight, wow that's a really long way? How have you been wearing your hair all this time? Did you use weaves to help you transition?


 
Hey Brittster.  I have done it all.  Rollersets the first 5 months or so, buns and wigs.  This is my first weave since transitioning - a short curly fro that I have literally been getting up, fluffing with my fingers, adding a bit of gloss and going.  LOVE IT.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Thank u! 





			
				havilland said:
			
		

> This is my second time around transitioning. My first time was in 2009 and I big chopped at 8 months. I suffered from heat damage. I cheered at the University I attended and my coach expected me to have "the look" she expected from the squad..... Which meant flat ironing on game day. And I couldn't do that with weekly practices and game days on Saturday so I gave in to the relaxer i was completely natural bout collar bone length.... Then I decided I would start growing  my relaxer out once The season was over I rocked a short tapered cut for the rest of the football and basketball seasons. My last relaxer was May 1st right after basketball season lol. I love the texture that my natural hair is.... My relaxed hair is thin and lifeless...... Even when I was stretching them I almost forgot that I have thick hair! And every since my freshman year in college (2008) I Always wore a short cut so this time I'm growing my i think 4b coils that I love oh so much out. I've also been lurking since 2009 when I decided to do my first big chop....but I'm so over short hair this time I'm not going to chop so early... Plus my hubby decided he wants it to be long so he helps with the decisions too lol.... So it's been 5 months and I'm trying to get maximum growth! I'll post pics as soon as I figure that out lol


----------



## MissMusic

Decided to get crochet braids:





I will wear them for at least six weeks.


----------



## havilland

MissMusic pretty!


----------



## havilland

why does my hair insist on being a pain in the butt on my birthday! UGH!!!! i look like a chia pet.




*erplexed*


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> ahhhhh......  month five....that was a beautiful place to be.
> 
> welcome!  glad to have you on board.    what made you decide to transition?  share...inquiring minds need to know.
> 
> plus your story may help encourage me or someone else up in here.



I agree. It seem the cheapie conditioners week better. I have several V05 conditioners and use it greatly for my CG method.


----------



## The Princess

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Hi!! this is my first time posting but I've had a subscription to this thread since june....I'm five month into my transition and I've been wearing weaves and braids so I really haven't had to deal with my hair.  But today I washed it.....WHOO!!! my hair is thick and I love it I got my hair in two flat two strand twist.... im taking a break from the weave and stuff... see if I can deal with the two textures



5 months. You doing really good. It gets easier as time go by. What's your regimen. 

You have any pics of you're two strand twists.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm officially out. I bcd today after 3 and a half months. I'm no good at waiting for anything.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

The Princess said:
			
		

> 5 months. You doing really good. It gets easier as time go by. What's your regimen.
> 
> You have any pics of you're two strand twists.



I took them out but I'm bout to wash and put them back in. I will definitely take pics


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

The Princess said:
			
		

> 5 months. You doing really good. It gets easier as time go by. What's your regimen.
> 
> You have any pics of you're two strand twists.



I used puffy screw hair


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Some new growth.... My hair is ear length in front and neck length in the back I'm hoping for shoulder length by December... Prob not this best pic but visuals are always good right


----------



## HoneyA

I think I'm going to have to DC weekly. Conditioner washes alone are not as nice as full DCs at this stage in my transition. My hair responds a whole lot better to DCing weekly with CON. I co-wash when I'm feeling lazy which has been quite often of late.

I wonder if I'm going to make 36 months since my natural hair in some parts is already longer than the relaxed ends when I stretch it. The relaxed ends may just not be there at 36 months. I'll reassess at 24 months.


----------



## karenjoe

HoneyA
I tried to air dry last week.... I won't try that again until after I'm relaxed. 
I may have to  pre poo, wash & DC weekly....


----------



## Lanea87

karenjoe said:


> HoneyA
> I tried to air dry last week.... I won't try that again until after I'm relaxed.
> I may have to  pre poo, wash & DC weekly....



Your a stretcher?


----------



## Lanea87

1 week into my biweekly braids. Will take down and wash next weekend......


----------



## havilland

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm officially out. I bcd today after 3 and a half months. I'm no good at waiting for anything.



wow...that was fast


----------



## CandiceC

Tomorrow it'll be 43 weeks post for me.

My hair shrinks up something fierce. It was a bit stretched out from the four braids I did to wear under my wigs. I undid the braids and washed my hair two days ago. I was wondering where my hair went. It shrunk.


----------



## LatterGlory

________________________


----------



## HoneyA

karenjoe said:


> HoneyA
> I tried to air dry last week.... I won't try that again until after I'm relaxed.
> I may have to  pre poo, wash & DC weekly....



Did you air dry in plaits? I air dry all the time that way since I gave up heat. Comes out ok. I'm happy with the results.



ZebraPrintLover said:


> Your a stretcher?



Was wondering the same thing. If so, how far are you in your stretch karenjoe?


----------



## NJoy

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm officially out. I bcd today after 3 and a half months. I'm no good at waiting for anything.


 
DDTexlaxed

I was waiting for someone elst to ask but, uh....pics? Did you post pics somewhere, Sis?

*heads off to check. Meantime, waiting on pics*


----------



## havilland

ladies, today i tried two things:

1. i added silk aminos to my deep conditioning pre poo.  OMG.....my hair is so soft and silky and manageable and wonderful today. i am so glad i tried this.  i have plenty of little vials in my cabinet of things i want to try, but i hesitate to just "try" stuff because my hair is temperamental right now and i do not want a setback.

2. i made some flaxseed gel.  i will try it tomorrow and let you all know how it works.


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> ladies, today i tried two things:
> 
> 1. i added silk aminos to my deep conditioning pre poo.  OMG.....my hair is so soft and silky and manageable and wonderful today. i am so glad i tried this.  i have plenty of little vials in my cabinet of things i want to try, but i hesitate to just "try" stuff because my hair is temperamental right now and i do not want a setback.
> 
> 2. i made some flaxseed gel.  i will try it tomorrow and let you all know how it works.



How much SAA did you add?  I want to make some flaxseed gel too.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy said:


> How much SAA did you add? I want to make some flaxseed gel too.


 
Dayjoy

I wanna know too! I have a bottle of SAA somewhere..
I also would like to know how you compare the flaxseed gel to ECO so let us know what you think about it


----------



## Sade18

Im 24 weeks post!! I'm super excited about that. But I've been experiencing some breakage. I haven't been doing any protein treatments so my relaxed hair has become a punk lol I'll be doing a protein treatment this week. I'll most likely mix my moisturizing and light protein deep conditioners together so I can maintain the strength of my relaxed hair.


----------



## Dayjoy

44 weeks today.  I remember when I first came into this thread.  I thought I'd never see this many weeks-- at least not without a lot of tears.  I'm pretty happy.


----------



## The Princess

29 weeks post. Still hanging in there. 

I got my hair done at ULTA last friday.

I love it. My hair feels really good. I got it blowdried and straightened. Very strong and healthy feeling. I haven’t used any moisturizers, just oil sheen. Still feel very soft. My hair is still straight and and haven't reverted back yet.

She only shampooed once, and used a combination of three condtioners. She used Mizani, Borato, and Redken conditoners, layering each one. She massaged it in and comb it through. 
She rinsed and used Redken anti snap leave in conditioner and Smooth down serum-thats it. I won’t buy these products. I will just go back, if I need my hair done. 
Overall it was only 35 bucks. Way cool.

Im sure the CG method work, as well as the everyday bunning. I will get my hair done, probally in DEC.

I attempt to upload pics, it keep giving me an error message.


----------



## Rae81

The Princess said:


> 29 weeks post. Still hanging in there.
> 
> I got my hair done at ULTA last friday.
> 
> I love it. My hair feels really good. I got it blowdried and straightened. Very strong and healthy feeling. I haven’t used any moisturizers, just oil sheen. Still feel very soft. My hair is still straight and and haven't reverted back yet.
> 
> She only shampooed once, and used a combination of three condtioners. She used Mizani, Borato, and Redken conditoners, layering each one. She massaged it in and comb it through.
> She rinsed and used Redken anti snap leave in conditioner and Smooth down serum-thats it. I won’t buy these products. I will just go back, if I need my hair done.
> Overall it was only 35 bucks. Way cool.
> 
> Im sure the CG method work, as well as the everyday bunning. I will get my hair done, probally in DEC.
> 
> I attempt to upload pics, it keep giving me an error message.



I always wondered if they do a good job at ulta. Maybe I will try them one day


----------



## The Princess

Dayjoy said:
			
		

> 44 weeks today.  I remember when I first came into this thread.  I thought I'd never see this many weeks-- at least not without a lot of tears.  I'm pretty happy.



Yeah it seems as if it get easier as time go by.


----------



## The Princess

Rae81 said:
			
		

> I always wondered if they do a good job at ulta. Maybe I will try them one day




Yeah where im at right now. It's not may hair salons. Ethnic ones anyways. So I just gave it a try. I'm glad I did. She did a really good job. Make sure to post your experience when you go.


----------



## havilland

Dayjoy said:


> How much SAA did you add?  I want to make some flaxseed gel too.





Leslie_C said:


> @Dayjoy
> 
> I wanna know too! I have a bottle of SAA somewhere..
> I also would like to know how you compare the flaxseed gel to ECO so let us know what you think about it



*here is my update.*

*first up the silk aminos added to Bio Infusion Olive Oil Treatment.* (a cheap deep conditioner that i normally do not like much - available at Walgreens)

this is the product i used.
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/silk-amino-acids.html

i used about a 1/2 tsp to 5 ounces of conditioner. i also added about 15 drops of peppermint for my scalp. i dampened my hair.  applied the conditioner to damp, not wet, hair.  put on a plastic cap and wore it for about an hour....20 minutes under the dryer.  i took the cap off and let it cool then massaged my scalp and rinsed the conditioner out.  my hair didn't feel much different or seem easier to detangle etc.  but once it was air dried it was amazing.  first wash n go i ever did that i felt comfortable leaving the house with!  my texlaxed ends were nice and didn't seem as see through.  

*next up...FLAXSEED GEL*

i used naptural85's you tube video recipe.

i added one or two drops of Hot Six Oil to the gel.  Hot Six contains vitamin E which is a preservative.

i applied the gel to clean,wet hair to put it in a bun.  the gel gave my hair shine, a stiff feeling hold.  my hair felt frozen.  i don't know how else to explain it.  the gel is soupy like egg whites. it's hard to figure out how to use it.  i didn't like the way it dried on my bun, HOWEVER, when i took the bun out, the hold from the gel on my hair was easily scrunched out.  my hair was shiny and not dull at all.  the curls popped.  i was impressed

i normally use Eco Styler or IC Fantasia gel for my ponytails and buns to slick my hair down (not on my ends).  i would continue to use these products for that purpose as they give a much nicer, firm hold, that locks and holds the style in better.  the gels don't scrunch out as nicely as the flaxseed though if you are doing a wash n go. 

Flaxseed Gel to me is best for a wash n go or a loose style like a twist out BECAUSE it "freezes" your hair in place.  it cements the curl and then scrunches out to a nice soft style.  PLUS since gel stays on your hair longer, i prefer the antioxidants of flaxseed to the chemicals, albeit "gentle" chemicals, in these gels.


----------



## daviine

Today's thoughts:  I don't know why I am transitioning.  I am too lazy to put in all this work to be natural.  I may be bunning for the rest of my life....

Okay now back to my long overdue replies... 




havilland said:


> daviine  i would def recommend you get off that head and shoulders, keracare shampoo and that keracare humecto conditioner.
> 
> ugh....that stuff is ripping the moisture right out of your hair!  please please please try some sulfate free shampoos or better yet, start using a cleansing conditioner like Hair One or Wen or Vo5 Clarifying conditioner....Vo5 is $.79 at CVS. seriously...that stuff works...you can't do better than less than a dollar.
> 
> then try some of the other moisture based products you listed.  i bet your hair will soften right up!



havilland
I am no longer using the Head & Shoulders.  When I was relaxed, I would follow it up with Creme of Nature or Keracare's Hydrating Detangling Shampoo before conditioning.    If I remember correctly, I cut that step out to save my hair from the extra manipulation.  I guess that wasn't a good idea but I figured a really good moisturizing conditioner would be able to handle the dryness.  Too bad I haven't found my really moisturizing conditioner.  

I have one more sample of Hair One but I don't recall there being anything noteworthy about it.  I will probably try this sample again in the next two weeks.  Next time, I will try to just assess how effective it as a cleanser and not for its conditioning properties or whatever miracles Wen and its knockoffs claim to be able to perform.  




Leslie_C said:


> Yes maaam daviine! Head and shoulders would strip even type 1 hair. Keracare is actually sulfate free now, so if you have the new version that may be ok, but Id switch when the bottle is done. I have the sulfate free one and didnt care for it much either on transitioning hair. Adding coconut oil as a sealant and as a prepoo gave me life! Lots of folks give praise to elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo and its cheap and Im now married to CON Argan Oil shampoo (both sulfate free). Im a fan of cowashing, but Im thinking with the scalp condition it may not be a good idea. My scalp doesnt seem to care for it...but it does well with Cleansing Creams...I really like As I Am Coconut Cowash....but it has to be followed with a rinse...my hair didnt feel as good when I tried to make it double as a cleanser and conditioner.
> 
> Also if you are using cheaper rinse outs as deep conditioners add some oil and honey to get more bang for your buck. Have you tried ORS Replenishing Paks? Its kinda my old faithful conditioner Ive used to years and about the only hair product Ive consistently used.
> 
> Your hair looks softer than mind and you have a looser curl pattern so I KNOW if my hair is capable of being soft that yours shouldnt be hard to soften up at all. I think you are just shooting yourself in the foot with the harsh shampoo and not using any oils. Im sure if you use oils on your hair and not your scalp it would probably be fine. I dont use oil on my scalp but my hair loves it!
> 
> LOC may not work for you, it didnt for me at first, but after I tried a few different combos I found what worked. I use a true oil as my O and butter as my C (if I use a butter, but Ive been using the SMCES as my C). If you try several combos without success, just try simple M&S...moisturize and then seal with a butter or oil (try both and see which works best).
> 
> How are you drying and styling your hair? I know I asked you in a message but we might as well make this a group discussion so you can get more suggestions without repeating yourself




Leslie_C
I do have the sulfate free Hydrating Detangling Shampoo.  I usually use it diluted.  I'm probably not  going to repurchase that when I am done with it.

  I have gone back to using oil as my prepoo (don't think I can do this every wash though).  I used to use JBCO before I used the Head & Shoulders. I've been using the coconut oil since you suggested it but I think my hair is still recuperating because I still haven't experienced optimal/maximum moisture levels.  

I will look into the Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo (although I may have used it years ago--can't remember) but I think I'm going to move away from shampoo.  I'm not really sure if I will be able to pull this off with the serborrheic dermatitis.  I don't really have to think about that yet though because I still have shampoo here to use up.  My hair seems to respond well to cowashing, but I have to see if I can do it without aggravating my scalp.  Haven't done it in a few weeks, so the next time I do it, I'll note whether or not it causes my scalp to itch.  I really want to try one of the  As I Am cleansing products.  I can't remember which one right now.  

I've used ORS Replenishing Pak before and I didn't hate it, so I may buy another sample and give it a try again.I will keep working on trying LOC combos to find the right one for me but I think finding a moisturizing condish would help too.  I guess the first step was to get rid of that medicated shampoos.  

I airdry my hair in a bun.  Then I wear my hair in a bun every single day after that.   Exciting, right? Most days, I throw a silk headband or scarf over that.  

Here is a lot of my problem.  Transitioning itself is a journey.  in addition to that, I have the seborrheic dermatitis, which by itself can be challenging.  Trying to make both the scalp and hair happy is difficult.  But on top of all that, my SD is/was causing my hair to thin. Eek!  So, at times my hair journey was focused on different things.  One week it would be styling, then after that it might be stopping the itching, and another time it could be on how to get the hair to grow again.  Really though right now, I just want my hair to look decent in a bun without having to throw a headband over it OR to hurry up and grow to a length where I can BC already.  

 I'm indecisive and can get paralyzed by indecision.  All of the information available on this and other forums, blogs and YT have me motivated one moment and overwhelmed the next.  Then I have an inconsistent regimen due to always shifting my priorities during this journey.  I still haven't found the right products.  I am into instant gratification.  So, if a product doesn't impress me the first time out of the gate, why should I keep using it and waiting 3-4 weeks for it to impress me.  I'm not sure if this is the right way to think but its how I am.  Throw three kids, a husband , and life in general in the mix, and.....  I am just a mess in general right now, I can't think straight most days, and my hair seems to be paying for it    But--I will get it together, step by step.  Thanks for your input ladies.


----------



## JJamiah

Some Pics of my after Chopper

First is after washing and towel drying with Tubie Towel  Love that towel

Second and third are my washing and go, the High puff is after 3 days of wash and go then restyled to a high puff. The wash and go here is yesterdays  and that was 3 days in  so my average is 3 day then style for 2 days in a different style


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:


> Some Pics of my after Chopper
> 
> First is after washing and towel drying with Tubie Towel  Love that towel
> 
> Second and third are my washing and go, the High puff is after 3 days of wash and go then restyled to a high puff. The wash and go here is yesterdays  and that was 3 days in  so my average is 3 day then style for 2 days in a different style


 
SEXY MAMA...


----------



## daviine

This ticker below says I'm 11 months today.  My calendar says 48 weeks tomorrow.  Can't wait until I'm counting how long I've been natural.  



havilland said:


> why does my hair insist on being a pain in the butt on my birthday! UGH!!!! i look like a chia pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *erplexed*



havilland Happy belated birthday!



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm officially out. I bcd today after 3 and a half months. I'm no good at waiting for anything.



Congrats!  How's it going DDTexlaxed?



havilland said:


> ladies, today i tried two things:
> 
> 1. i added silk aminos to my deep conditioning pre poo.  OMG.....my hair is so soft and silky and manageable and wonderful today. i am so glad i tried this.  i have plenty of little vials in my cabinet of things i want to try, but i hesitate to just "try" stuff because my hair is temperamental right now and i do not want a setback.
> 
> 2. i made some flaxseed gel.  i will try it tomorrow and let you all know how it works.





havilland said:


> *here is my update.*
> 
> *first up the silk aminos added to Bio Infusion Olive Oil Treatment.* (a cheap deep conditioner that i normally do not like much - available at Walgreens)
> 
> this is the product i used.
> http://www.lotioncrafter.com/silk-amino-acids.html
> 
> i used about a 1/2 tsp to 5 ounces of conditioner. i also added about 15 drops of peppermint for my scalp. i dampened my hair.  applied the conditioner to damp, not wet, hair.  put on a plastic cap and wore it for about an hour....20 minutes under the dryer.  i took the cap off and let it cool then massaged my scalp and rinsed the conditioner out.  my hair didn't feel much different or seem easier to detangle etc.  but once it was air dried it was amazing.  first wash n go i ever did that i felt comfortable leaving the house with!  my texlaxed ends were nice and didn't seem as see through.
> 
> *next up...FLAXSEED GEL*
> 
> i used naptural85's you tube video recipe.
> 
> i added one or two drops of Hot Six Oil to the gel.  Hot Six contains vitamin E which is a preservative.
> 
> i applied the gel to clean,wet hair to put it in a bun.  the gel gave my hair shine, a stiff feeling hold.  my hair felt frozen.  i don't know how else to explain it.  the gel is soupy like egg whites. it's hard to figure out how to use it.  i didn't like the way it dried on my bun, HOWEVER, when i took the bun out, the hold from the gel on my hair was easily scrunched out.  my hair was shiny and not dull at all.  the curls popped.  i was impressed
> 
> i normally use Eco Styler or IC Fantasia gel for my ponytails and buns to slick my hair down (not on my ends).  i would continue to use these products for that purpose as they give a much nicer, firm hold, that locks and holds the style in better.  the gels don't scrunch out as nicely as the flaxseed though if you are doing a wash n go.
> 
> Flaxseed Gel to me is best for a wash n go or a loose style like a twist out BECAUSE it "freezes" your hair in place.  it cements the curl and then scrunches out to a nice soft style.  PLUS since gel stays on your hair longer, i prefer the antioxidants of flaxseed to the chemicals, albeit "gentle" chemicals, in these gels.



Thanks so much for this information.  I have a lot of conditioners that I'm underwhelmed by. Seriously considering getting some SAA.  I want to try some flaxseed gel, especially if it can "freeze" your curls into place.  I'll need to make some and play around with it on my new growth.  :scratchch:


----------



## TokyoReina

I'm 15 months into my transition and I have texture concerns. I still have no idea what my texture really is. It seems like everytime I wash my hair I see...nothing. I see a lot of hair just sitting on my head. Sometimes I'll see some kind of curl, but I was thinking by now I'd have some definite texture. Relaxed ends...obvious texture. 

I don't plan to cut soon but it's hard to imagine chopping when I can't envision what it'd look like after.


----------



## Britt

TokyoReina said:


> I'm 15 months into my transition and I have texture concerns. I still have no idea what my texture really is. It seems like everytime I wash my hair I see...nothing. I see a lot of hair just sitting on my head. Sometimes I'll see some kind of curl, but I was thinking by now I'd have some definite texture. Relaxed ends...obvious texture.
> 
> I don't plan to cut soon but it's hard to imagine chopping when I can't envision what it'd look like after.


 
TokyoReina I appreciate your candor... I think this goes through most transitioners' minds and that's why they say transitioning is also mental, b/c you have to embrace and accept _whatever_ texture is growing out. I know it's frustrating b/c you really have no clue what your hair will look like. I'll be flat out honest and admit this is one of the frustations I have also. I have vastly different hair textures on my head. I've seen people w/ different textures on their head, but mine is pretty vast. My perimeter really has _no texture_. It's wirery, coarse, dry and the top of my head and other areas have waves that are looser, and in some areas I might have waves that are a little tighter, but a wave/curl nonetheless. 
How long have you been w/o a relaxer? 
Also, one observation I've made within the past 2 years that I've given thought to transitioning and looking at other naturals, their hair early on doesn't really at all resemble the hair they have when they are 2 + year w/o chemicals. I reached out to a blogger and b/c she had up a few pics of her transitioning hair and it just looked like fried/dry relaxed hair. Her hair looks nothing at all like her natural hair. Even when she first big chopped, her hair looks different than what it is now. Sometimes as natural hair gets longer it has more hang and definition to it. Everyone's hair is so different, you just have no idea what you'll end up with or how the textures will all come together.


----------



## CandiceC

@TokyoReina @Brittster

I'm realizing that most of the perimeter of my hair is cottony and wiry. 

It reminds me of this woman's hair: 






The front part/ bang area is a bit different in that it has a very very small curl that looks like a Z when you pull it. There are a couple other spots in my hair, such as the top, that behave the same way. Next time I wash my hair I'll examine to see what the rest of my hair is doing. 

After I big chop I'm interested in seeing how my hair does when I attempt braid outs and twist outs.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

My camera broke. I'm hoping to get my hubby to take a digital pic of my hair tomorrow. I have a new regimen, now. I no longer will be a slave to gel again. Right now, I have a TWA. I just spritz with water, add my Knot today conditioner, and then a small drop of my Leklair olive cholesterol. This defines my curls better than Kinky curl custard! I never thought  it possible. I can also reactivate with a slight spritz of water and shake my head. My twa journey is going to be fun this time. I know what products will work for me and I will no longer be a PJ.


----------



## january noir

Hi Ladies,

I am finally taking the step to transition and I want to try to do without a BC.  I have had the conversation with my hair dresser and he's going to be my partner in my journey and if I can't hang, he says I have options (texlax, etc.)

I have very fine/thin hair and I really don't think I'm going to have issues with detangling.  My biggest fear is because my hair grows so slowly and it's so thin that it may not appeal to me.   I'm in my mid-50s and henna and indigo on a regular basis.  I have been relaxed for so long I don't know if I'm 4a, b or c.  I have a feeling I have a combination of all 3 or even more hair types.

I've never been a fan of straight hair anyway and love textured looks and styles so I have that in my favor.

I know I will be wearing lots of wigs and phony ponys (I'm wearing one now) so I hope it will be enough to alleviate boredom or frustration.  My SO is cool with it (but he's cool with pretty much all my decisions), so now it's up to me.   

Wish me luck!   As in my current siggy, it's been 4 months an a few days since my last relaxer.


----------



## CandiceC

Welcome!! january noir


----------



## HoneyA

Constantly getting the urge to BC but I know that I am not ready yet. I put some regular conditioner in my hair last night and plait it up. My NG came out soft and nice this morning. Just wanted to try something new. I'm planning to wash this weekend anyway.


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir  This is my favorite place outside of the Makeup and Nail forums.  It'll be great to see you over here too.  There are some really nice, helpful ladies in this thread.  You'll love it, and they will make your transition so much easier.  I know they've helped me a lot.


----------



## january noir

CandiceC said:


> Welcome!! january noir



Thanks CandiceC!
I'm happy to be here!  I see from your siggy that you are a slow grower too.
I'll be looking up to you and following your journey with keen interest


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> january noir  This is my favorite place outside of the Makeup and Nail forums.  It'll be great to see you over here too.  There are some really nice, helpful ladies in this thread.  You'll love it, and they will make your transition so much easier.  I know they've helped me a lot.



Hey Dayjoy ! 
Nice to see my sister in here!     I'm really looking forward to this.
I've been wanting to transition for a while but now I've finally prepared myself mentally, so it's now or never.  I hope I can hang because I know that 4 months isn't anything


----------



## CandiceC

january noir said:


> Thanks @CandiceC!
> I'm happy to be here!  I see from your siggy that you are a slow grower too.
> I'll be looking up to you and following your journey with keen interest



Cool! 

I stopped taking biotin for a couple months, but just started back up. I hope it'll jump start something other than my eyebrows growing fast. Lol.


----------



## daviine

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> I stopped taking biotin for a couple months, but just started back up. I hope it'll jump start something other than my eyebrows growing fast. Lol.



Lol CandiceC How much biotin are you taking? I'm taking 3,000 mcg or whatever the unit is.


----------



## january noir

I'm early in the game and even at 4 months I have to do a Wen or Wen 613 wash every 2-3 days and now that I started going to the fitness center 5-6 days a week, I may have to do it every 1-2 days.

I have a gallon of Wen (have been a Wen user for the past several years) and will be using this to help me transition.  I actually got the idea to go for it remembering a video Chaz Dean had on YouTube that African American women didn't need relaxers and that his product would help define our curls and coils, moisturize and shine natural hair.

I also have been loving *Agadir Argan Oil Daily Moisturizing Conditioner* too.
It scents my hair the way I like it and it makes my hair really manageable.





I use the *Agadir Argan Oil Hair Treatment* with it.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

K y'all...I went and found a curly wig that I love..... It looks good but how did y'all care for the hair under the wig? Is it similar to a sew in? Did you wwear a cap? And how was your hair underneath?

I have my hair in two cornrows with a wig cap....I Moisturized and sealed.....haven't been in a sew I. For two weeks and I feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much.... But I might dust my ends and co wash and re do my braids underneath my wig so they can let longer


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir said:


> Hey Dayjoy !
> Nice to see my sister in here!     I'm really looking forward to this.
> I've been wanting to transition for a while but now I've finally prepared myself mentally, so it's now or never.  _*I hope I can hang because I know that 4 Gmonths isn't anythinge*_



I disagree!  You're already past the point where a lot of people have already given up.


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> Lol @CandiceC How much biotin are you taking? I'm taking 3,000 mcg or whatever the unit is.



daviine I've taken up to 1000 mcg in addition to whatever is in my daily vitamin. I'm taking half of that right now to ease back into it. Maybe I'll take more than that when I'm ready. :scratchch


----------



## CandiceC

AXtremeTakeover said:


> K y'all...I went and found a curly wig that I love..... It looks good but how did y'all care for the hair under the wig? Is it similar to a sew in? Did you wwear a cap? And how was your hair underneath?
> 
> I have my hair in two cornrows with a wig cap....I Moisturized and sealed.....haven't been in a sew I. For two weeks and I feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much.... But I might dust my ends and co wash and re do my braids underneath my wig so they can let longer



AXtremeTakeover

I haven't been wearing wigs long- just for a few weeks, but I definitely wear a cap! I've got my hair in four cornrows and two braids in the very back. I moisturize my hair the way it is almost every day. I need to make it a daily thing. 

I took a week break to give my scalp time to breathe. I've been wearing a knit cap in different colors that I purchased from the beauty supply store. I pull it back enough to expose some of the front of my hair and to get used to my texture. Someone might think I'm all natural looking at me in my knit caps.


----------



## The Princess

AXtremeTakeover said:


> K y'all...I went and found a curly wig that I love..... It looks good but how did y'all care for the hair under the wig? Is it similar to a sew in? Did you wwear a cap? And how was your hair underneath?
> 
> I have my hair in two cornrows with a wig cap....I Moisturized and sealed.....haven't been in a sew I. For two weeks and I feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much.... But I might dust my ends and co wash and re do my braids underneath my wig so they can let longer


 

I want a wig, however I can't find any that fits me. Im glad you found one you like. It should help you with your journey.


----------



## JJamiah

january noir said:


> I'm early in the game and even at 4 months I have to do a Wen or Wen 613 wash every 2-3 days and now that I started going to the fitness center 5-6 days a week, I may have to do it every 1-2 days.
> 
> I have a gallon of Wen (have been a Wen user for the past several years) and will be using this to help me transition.  I actually got the idea to go for it remembering a video Chaz Dean had on YouTube that African American women didn't need relaxers and that his product would help define our curls and coils, moisturize and shine natural hair.
> 
> I also have been loving *Agadir Argan Oil Daily Moisturizing Conditioner* too.
> It scents my hair the way I like it and it makes my hair really manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the *Agadir Argan Oil Hair Treatment* with it.



Believe it or not Chaz inspired me too! I was like he is right.... I don't wear my hair out anywho..... His products keeps my hair soft and happy!


----------



## The Princess

JJamiah said:


> Believe it or not Chaz inspired me too! I was like he is right.... I don't wear my hair out anywho..... His products keeps my hair soft and happy!


 

I couldn't do the WEN FIg anymore, it made my hair to mushy. However I will always keep a bottle of the WEN 613. That stuff is absolutey great. Its a balance of protein and moisture. It detangles very well . The smell is heavenly and its very thick and rich with good stuff. 

I used Wen 613 to cleans, conditioned and used a little as a styling aid for a braid out, awhile back. One on the males kept following me, of course I questioned him, he stated, "DAMN your hair smells so good," Its also a male magnet,

Its overall good.


----------



## HoneyA

Ladies, I'm out of the thread. I'm a new natural and I love it! It was not planned - my mom was messing about with my hair and she said you might as well cut off these scraggly ends (the processed ends). 

I went to the mirror and thought this is just ridiculous, drenched my in conditioner, got my hair scissors and cut off the ends. I'm left with a head full of thick, lush hair after 14 months. Will post pics later. So much for my 36 month transition


----------



## january noir

HoneyA said:


> Ladies, I'm out of the thread. I'm a new natural and I love it! It was not planned - my mom was messing about with my hair and she said you might as well cut off these scraggly ends (the processed ends).
> 
> I went to the mirror and thought this is just ridiculous, drenched my in conditioner, got my hair scissors and cut off the ends. I'm left with a head full of thick, lush hair after 14 months. Will post pics later. So much for my 36 month transition



Congrats to you!


----------



## january noir

JJamiah said:


> Believe it or not Chaz inspired me too! I was like he is right.... I don't wear my hair out anywho..... His products keeps my hair soft and happy!



Yes!   I am so happy to have found Wen!


----------



## Lanea87

AXtremeTakeover said:


> K y'all...I went and found a curly wig that I love..... It looks good but how did y'all care for the hair under the wig? Is it similar to a sew in? Did you wwear a cap? And how was your hair underneath?
> 
> I have my hair in two cornrows with a wig cap....I Moisturized and sealed.....haven't been in a sew I. For two weeks and I feel like I've been manipulating my hair too much.... But I might dust my ends and co wash and re do my braids underneath my wig so they can let longer



I dont wear a cap bc I MADE the wig on a cap LOL and i braid my hair in no more than 10 braids and slap the wig on LOL. I leave it like that for 2 weeks and start over with a wash process.



The Princess said:


> I couldn't do the WEN FIg anymore, it made my hair to mushy. However I will always keep a bottle of the WEN 613. That stuff is absolutey great. Its a balance of protein and moisture. It detangles very well . The smell is heavenly and its very thick and rich with good stuff.
> 
> I used Wen 613 to cleans, conditioned and used a little as a styling aid for a braid out, awhile back. One on the males kept following me, of course I questioned him, he stated, "DAMN your hair smells so good," Its also a male magnet,
> 
> Its overall good.



Oh heck i gotta get me some of that 613 then LOL


----------



## Lanea87

Took my hair down from the braids and doing a wash session, will be braiding it back up for 2 weeks again and throwing my wig back on....


----------



## Lanea87

Back into my braids for another 2 weeks while hiding under my wig before I take down and wash again.

I also started back up taking my Biotin 10mg daily


----------



## havilland

Hey ladies!  I'm away this week on vacation with no wifi at the hotel, but had to check in on the phone!  I miss LHCF. DANG!

I was trying to minimize my packing of hair care products. Planning this trip with all this new growth was stressful!  I was worried about the water at the hotel, the humidity, my products acting differently, not bringing the right stuff to tame.....argh!

I packed my leave in, olive oil, hair gel, and three conditioners.  LOL

when we arrived, I rushed to the nearest target and bought some honey. I am deep conditioning with the honey now. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## january noir

I bought a jar of the Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream on Sunday.

I applied it to my new growth while my hair was damp and wow!  My hair is really moisturized.   I am impressed!

I want to try the Kinky Curly Curling Custard now.


----------



## daviine

january noir I have that Cantu cream and I haven't noticed anything amazing about it.  I'm still trying to figure out how to make it work because I don't want to waste it.


----------



## AudraChanell

I'm texturized and haven’t touched-up since June, but I’m still on the fence so to speak.  I don’t plan to chop at all so I'll have to learn to manage both textures on my head and I'm okay with that.  I'm sure I'll have to be creative in my styling choices, but I’m prepared for that.  Right now I have a weave as I decide how I want to proceed before I make any rash decisions…I just needed some time to think.


----------



## january noir

daviine said:


> @january noir I have that Cantu cream and I haven't noticed anything amazing about it. I'm still trying to figure out how to make it work because I don't want to waste it.


 
davinne
I'm sure your hair is thicker than mine.  I have very fine, thin hair so that may be the reason why it seems to moisturize so well for me.


----------



## MsDee14

just about 11 months post relaxer and I only have 4-5 inches of new-growth. WTH! My hair needs to grow faster!!


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey my fellow transitioning chicas!  Same ol same ol here....Im kind of on autopilot other than trying to be extra with moisture with cooler temps coming and I put my hair back in two strand twists wednesday/thursday. Unfortunately they are already pretty fuzzy and I have a dilemma on what to do with them. Ill figure it out tomorrow. I work thursday,friday, saturday 12 hour shifts and Im going out of town for a work trip Sunday for 6 days...so I dont know what to do with it. I may end up cowashing tomorrow....then spend some time thursday and friday night retwisting the perimeter to neaten it up. I weat them up anyway so the middle will be hidden.

Im worried about my trip because Im not sure what I can take on the plane bc Im not checking luggage...so I really have to keep it to a minimum...hence why I want to keep it twisted that week too...my hair stays moisturized pretty easily twisted and it takes less than 5 minutes to do it in the mornings


----------



## Lanea87

MsDee14 said:


> just about 11 months post relaxer and I only have 4-5 inches of new-growth. WTH! My hair needs to grow faster!!



Are you drinking your water and taking a multi-vit. You may just be a slow grower in general so I was just wondering what are you doing extra.

I probably wont get a chance to see my hair to measure it until January because of laziness LOL. I am curious though.


----------



## Dayjoy

MsDee14 said:


> just about 11 months post relaxer and I only have 4-5 inches of new-growth. WTH! My hair needs to grow faster!!



Well, according to the average you should have 5 1/2 inches so while 4-5 inches is below average, I don't think it makes you a slow grower.  It could be worse.


----------



## MsDee14

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Are you drinking your water and taking a multi-vit. You may just be a slow grower in general so I was just wondering what are you doing extra.
> 
> I probably wont get a chance to see my hair to measure it until January because of laziness LOL. I am curious though.



ZebraPrintLover Giiirl..I only drink water. take a multi, biotin, b-complex and MSM daily, Apply a sulfur Mix to my scalp 3 times weekly and work-out 3-4 times a week! 
I'm starting to think my hair just doesn't grow the "average" rate and whatever I do won't change that. 
It's okay though. I still have time 1+ years left to transition and my relaxed ends are all still in tact so I don't plan on bcing anytime soon.


----------



## Rae81

Hawaiian silly has bought my hair back to life. I wear buns and one side would be shiny and wavy and the other side would be straight and dull looking. I started babying that section and it got better except for one part in the front. Well last night I sprayed it down with Hawaiian silky and put some more on there this morning and I must say it is looking shiny and has a slight wave to it. I am going to keep it up I think that section just needed some extra tlc

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Britt

How is everyone wearing their hair? I took my sew in down last week, and did a twist out. My twist out was really nice the next day - Monday. I've lightly retwisted it at night so it looks ok in the morning. I don't however want to wear a twist out every single day. Not sure if my hair is long enough, but I saw a youtuber do a high bun and she seems to be almost 2 years post relaxer. I will try doing a high bun tomorrow and Friday. 

When I wash and deep condition this weekend, I would like to try to figure out something else to do with my hair.


----------



## Leslie_C

Brittster said:


> How is everyone wearing their hair? I took my sew in down last week, and did a twist out. My twist out was really nice the next day - Monday. I've lightly retwisted it at night so it looks ok in the morning. I don't however want to wear a twist out every single day. Not sure if my hair is long enough, but I saw a youtuber do a high bun and she seems to be almost 2 years post relaxer. I will try doing a high bun tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> When I wash and deep condition this weekend, I would like to try to figure out something else to do with my hair.


 
Brittster you can do a high bun if you have shoulder length hair or even a little shorter...just make a high puff and fan the hair around the base--then pin it mushroom/donut style or wrap it and pin it in a circle. It can be neat or messy/whatlever your style.

the link below is exactly how I do my buns and the funny part is I didnt get it from the video lol--I even cut my headbands into a string so I can tighten to my liking.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMfPLNOGVdU&feature=relmfu


----------



## Britt

Leslie_C said:


> @Brittster you can do a high bun if you have shoulder length hair or even a little shorter...just make a high puff and fan the hair around the base--then pin it mushroom/donut style or wrap it and pin it in a circle. It can be neat or messy/whatlever your style.
> 
> the link below is exactly how I do my buns and the funny part is I didnt get it from the video lol--I even cut my headbands into a string so I can tighten to my liking.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMfPLNOGVdU&feature=relmfu


 

Leslie_C thank you for putting me on to her. She really makes the best of her transition and finds cute styles. I watched a lot of her vids over the weekend. I'm really trying to find styles that I like that suit *me*. Cause there are a ton of natural and transitioning styles that I just would not wear eventhough they look good on others. There's just sooo much information out there on natural hair that it's a bit overwhelming. I need some simplistic blogs. When I think of simplicity, I think of Chime. Her routine is pretty simple and straight forward.

I went over to Curly Nikki and tried to read her regimen and it was way tooo exhaustive. NikStar also is pretty simple with her hair and styles and it looks good but we may have different hairtypes. Her styles are more along the lines of what I see for myself or how I could wear my hair. Same with curly nikki. Though I am seeing some cute, practical styles on Youtube. I admire a lot of their creativity. I like MsDanti1 hair too, but she doesn't have up too many hair videos. I feel like I'm trying to find my 'niche' and comfort zone for how I envision wearing my hair. I would also def go to a stylist for straw sets or other styles that I might like. Flexi rods is another style I could see myself wearing with my natural hair when it gets some length. I'd pay a stylist to do it.


----------



## Dayjoy

Hey.  It's Wednesday.  Let's see...45 weeks today.  Yay.  


I don't know why, but it bothers me when people think if you haven't had a touchup in a long time that now you're natural.  Um...relaxer does NOT wash out or wear off.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy said:


> Hey. It's Wednesday. Let's see...45 weeks today. Yay.
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but it bothers me when people think if you haven't had a touchup in a long time that now you're natural. Um...relaxer does NOT wash out or wear off.


 
Dayjoy Me too! And to beat it all, my sister who is supposedly transitioning with me believed that....I was shocked that she really thought that and this is months into it lol.  She is a law school graduate and she believed that the relaxer just wore off eventually.....wow. My dad always said she was book smart with no common sense and that is a perfect example LOL.


----------



## Leslie_C

Brittster said:


> @Leslie_C thank you for putting me on to her. She really makes the best of her transition and finds cute styles. I watched a lot of her vids over the weekend. I'm really trying to find styles that I like that suit *me*. Cause there are a ton of natural and transitioning styles that I just would not wear eventhough they look good on others. There's just sooo much information out there on natural hair that it's a bit overwhelming. I need some simplistic blogs. When I think of simplicity, I think of Chime. Her routine is pretty simple and straight forward.
> 
> I went over to Curly Nikki and tried to read her regimen and it was way tooo exhaustive. NikStar also is pretty simple with her hair and styles and it looks good but we may have different hairtypes. Her styles are more along the lines of what I see for myself or how I could wear my hair. Same with curly nikki. Though I am seeing some cute, practical styles on Youtube. I admire a lot of their creativity. I like MsDanti1 hair too, but she doesn't have up too many hair videos. I feel like I'm trying to find my 'niche' and comfort zone for how I envision wearing my hair. I would also def go to a stylist for straw sets or other styles that I might like. Flexi rods is another style I could see myself wearing with my natural hair when it gets some length. I'd pay a stylist to do it.


 
Brittster I totally get you...not only am I style challenged to begin with, my style is simple. I just want a simple classy look and like you, from time to time Ill get it done by a professional for something different. A twistout or bantu knot out or a bun or simple updo is probably about as far as it goes for me. There is nothing wrong with that in my opinion!

You asked how we are wearing our hair and I forgot to answer that part. 90% of the time Im bunning-high bun or side bun...sometimes Ill do a twist in the front to the side. I also like to do a Grecian style twist parted to the side and Ill do that all the way around or sometimes just the front and when it gets to the back Ill side bun it. Then sometimes I put it in small but not quite mini two strand twists and all I do with that is pin it up various ways and bun that...but its good bc it retains moisture well that way and is very low manipulation bc I dont have to manipulate my hair much to style it for a week or two. Ive had my current set in a week tomorrow--gonna retwist the perimeter to neaten it up and stretch it another week . Sometimes Ill do bantu knot outs or twist n curls and wear that down or in a puff or pinned to one side. Thats pretty much it!


----------



## Britt

Leslie_C, oh yeah... I'm kinda style challenged and lack some creativity with the hair styling, so I need simple but cutesy styles. I love the high bun, I'm most def gonna try that out with the tutorial from Kikicouture. Your styles sound cute and simple


----------



## Rae81

Ok so I am thinking that I'm not gonna make it till my hair gets to shoulder length. Now I am going wait till it fits in a ponytail. I'm 15 months post and my curls are really tight and the shrinkage is ridiculous. If I wait till I get to shoulder length I will be transitioning forever lol

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Rae81

I just need something to do with my hair other than I bun and braid outs maybe that is why I am ready to cut.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Lanea87

MsDee14 said:


> ZebraPrintLover Giiirl..I only drink water. take a multi, biotin, b-complex and MSM daily, Apply a sulfur Mix to my scalp 3 times weekly and work-out 3-4 times a week!
> I'm starting to think my hair just doesn't grow the "average" rate and whatever I do won't change that.
> It's okay though. I still have time 1+ years left to transition and my relaxed ends are all still in tact so I don't plan on bcing anytime soon.



Dang well in that case you're a slow grower. I love all that you do not only for hair but for health purposes.




Rae81 said:


> Hawaiian silly has bought my hair back to life. I wear buns and one side would be shiny and wavy and the other side would be straight and dull looking. I started babying that section and it got better except for one part in the front. Well last night I sprayed it down with *Hawaiian silky* and put some more on there this morning and I must say it is looking shiny and has a slight wave to it. I am going to keep it up I think that section just needed some extra tlc
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



I love HS 14n1, I will always use this stuff. I spray it on my hair daily and use right after my washes as a leave in.



Brittster said:


> *How is everyone wearing their hair?* I took my sew in down last week, and did a twist out. My twist out was really nice the next day - Monday. I've lightly retwisted it at night so it looks ok in the morning. I don't however want to wear a twist out every single day. Not sure if my hair is long enough, but I saw a youtuber do a high bun and she seems to be almost 2 years post relaxer. I will try doing a high bun tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> When I wash and deep condition this weekend, I would like to try to figure out something else to do with my hair.



I am in bi-monthly cornrolls under my 2 different wigs that I made. I am so lazy and too busy with school to be dealing with hair so I keep it simply at the moment.


----------



## Britt

Do you guys comb your hair? Or do you make do w/ your fingers and a brush daily? I don't mean wet hair when you wash it. How do you deal with the two textures w/o combing. Last night, I had to wash my hair mid week b/c it felt kinda too greasy and just not clean. So I washed it and put it in a few twists. I will say, my wet hair is pretty easy to comb in the looser areas. However the coarser areas not so much. 

Tomorrow I'd like to wear my hair in a big bushy ponytail and I'm wondering if transitioners are supposed to comb their hair out? Do you brush the edges only? Just trying to figure out ways to deal with my hair. I know there is a ton of info out there, but this is def new and unchartered territory.


----------



## havilland

I had a HORRIBLE TRANSITION DAY yesterday. If I had a box of relaxer at my hotel, last night would have been it for me. 

My hair looked horrible in this humidity!  I was so upset when I got back to my room last night.   All my hair did was frizz up and dry out and look a hot mess all day. Thank goodness for a scrunchie. I was able to pull it back. But it was still ridiculous. I looked like I had played in a sand box all day. 

.......no mor words. Me and my hair broke up last night.


----------



## Luv4hair

I am currently transitioning from texturized to natural. About a month ago I cut off my relaxed ends that I had been holding on to for a year. I could not transition with 3 textures it was way to hard. When I chopped them off that put me back at ear length from SL. My plan is to not cut anymore and just long term transition until I feel comfortable with cutting. My hair journey actually started 4 years ago but with struggles and setbacks. Last year I decided to restart my journey... And this year I decided to transition to natural. My hair is 4a/4b fine textured and I think relaxers kept me from reaching my goals because of my fine strands. My hair is very delicate.

I am now 5 to 6 months post and now I only use all natural products on my hair and I also have started to only finger detangle my hair. My hair seems so much healthier (SEE AV) and with less problems now. I can not wait to be completely natural but right now it is truly a journey getting to know my hair.


----------



## Britt

Lawd, I'm giving heavy thought to texlaxing. Idk, idk... I feel like if my texture were a little more uniform this would be easier. My 4b areas are dry, coarse, very very very wiry, hard to comb, the conditioner doesn't seem to penetrate it just sits there looking white. When my hair was relaxed, this area was always more thin and sparse compared to other parts of my hair. I do think some of this hair is scab hair, but idk how long I can wait to find out.


----------



## Lanea87

Brittster said:


> *Do you guys comb your hair?* Or do you make do w/ your fingers and a brush daily? I don't mean wet hair when you wash it.* How do you deal with the two textures w/o combing.* Last night, I had to wash my hair mid week b/c it felt kinda too greasy and just not clean. So I washed it and put it in a few twists. I will say, my wet hair is pretty easy to comb in the looser areas. However the coarser areas not so much.
> 
> Tomorrow I'd like to wear my hair in a big bushy ponytail and I'm wondering if transitioners are supposed to comb their hair out? *Do you brush the edges only?* Just trying to figure out ways to deal with my hair. I know there is a ton of info out there, but this is def new and unchartered territory.



Nope, its hiding and I only comb it bi-monthly. I wear cornrolls hidden under a wig so thats how I avoid dealing with both textures. When I was wearing buns I only really comb the outside edges and detangled the whole head once a week.


----------



## january noir

I had a deep condition, a blow-dry and trim today.  My hairdresser found a bit of breakage (I suspected it in that spot though).   

He applied the Cantu on my dried hair versus on damp/wet hair and combed it through and smoothed my edges with my Hicks Edge Transformation.  We pulled it back into a pony and I attached my phony pony and you can't tell me nothing.   I love my little coils popping up.  He says that I am mostly 4a with a bit of 4b.

The plan is to get my deep, deep conditions and let him trim a little as we go.

He says the key to transitioning with out cutting off all my hair is keeping my hair balanced; moisturized and strong.  I think he can help me do that.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Well I have been transitioning for a year now. It went by pretty quickly and wasn't difficult at all. I have learned a lot about my natural hair and I am looking forward to the future. My hair has grown very nicely and is almost at the point where my relaxed hair was( 8 in) but it never got past that length. I will  big chop on new Years so I can start the year with healthy SL hair. I am excited but I will be keeping my hair in buns as usual.


----------



## havilland

Brittster said:


> Lawd, I'm giving heavy thought to texlaxing. Idk, idk... I feel like if my texture were a little more uniform this would be easier. My 4b areas are dry, coarse, very very very wiry, hard to comb, the conditioner doesn't seem to penetrate it just sits there looking white. When my hair was relaxed, this area was always more thin and sparse compared to other parts of my hair. I do think some of this hair is scab hair, but idk how long I can wait to find out.




this is how i feel right now....i'm very tired of my hair and the whole process.  

i have had my hair in a bun since the other day when my hair went rogue.

today i am wearing a hat all day.  i am trying to keep myself from cutting or texlaxing. 

i read some blogs last night of women who cut their hair too soon and regretted it to keep me sane.


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> this is how i feel right now....i'm very tired of my hair and the whole process.
> 
> i have had my hair in a bun since the other day when my hair went rogue.
> 
> today i am wearing a hat all day.  i am trying to keep myself from cutting or texlaxing.
> 
> i read some blogs last night of women who cut their hair too soon and regretted it to keep me sane.



I am also getting tired of my hair and an tempted to cut or grab the perm sitting in my closet. I'm just running out de styling options. I want to try a twist and curl but am afraid my hair will act a fool. So its just been in a bun. I want to straighten it more but am afraid of heat damage. Oh what to do, what to do

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## MissMusic

Ladies if you are in a styling rut, check out the styles that fusionofcultures did during her transition, she is on youtube. None of her styles required heat, and only one leaves the hair out.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE514D9DCDD073F74


----------



## AJellyCake

Hey, everyone. It's me, naturalnewb!

I hope your transitions are going well. I FINALLY posted my natural hair journey pics. They're in this thread. I wouldn't have made it as long as I did without you all here in this support thread. So THANK YOU!!!!!

Good luck with the transitioning! It's fun being on this side, and there's a great world waiting for you once you grab the scissors!


----------



## JJamiah

Even thought I cut earlier then planned, I found various styling options to hold me over. My headbands add the flair I need! For my wash and goes. I wear my high puffs, & wigs. Later, I will be able to do more. But that is good for now. havilland if u chop, it won't be as bad as you think.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Rae81

Just posting some pics of my hair:1.front 2. Back 3. Side 4. Pic of the front showing on straight section. 5 shot of the front. I am I lil discouraged because I am 15 months post and the front of my hair is so short and I feel like I should have more hair. Shrinkage is not cool. If I was to bc I think my hair would look funny with the front looking the way is does



















Anyone know what hair type I might be

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> I am also getting tired of my hair and an tempted to cut or grab the perm sitting in my closet. I'm just running out de styling options. I want to try a twist and curl but am afraid my hair will act a fool. So its just been in a bun. I want to straighten it more but am afraid of heat damage. Oh what to do, what to do
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



i kept my hair in a bun for like 4 days....i didn't even look in a mirror.  i just moisturized and put my hair back up.  yesterday i wore a hat all day. erplexed

i refuse to cut my hair right now, so i just kept myself away from my hair.  last night i braided it in two pocahontas braids and tied it down.  today i woke up to the best braidout ever!  i didn't plan to have a braidout.  i just knew i needed to take the bun down to give my hair a break from that one style.  i had no intention of wearing my hair out today....i just unbraided it this morning to do a deep condition treatment and was surprised with a lovely braidout that i will kindly rock all day!



JJamiah said:


> Even thought I cut earlier then planned, I found various styling options to hold me over. My headbands add the flair I need! For my wash and goes. I wear my high puffs, & wigs. Later, I will be able to do more. But that is good for now. @havilland if u chop, it won't be as bad as you think.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



thanks, chica!  i appreciate the encouragement from you!  i put the scissors away........ for now.....


----------



## Sade18

After three weeks of having my hair straight, I finally was able to wash it this past Sunday. And all I have to say is that it felt darn good!  I couldn't take having my hair straight any longer lol Although I did appreciate the "break" I had from having to do my hair all the time, I missed my little curlies and waves. So I decided to get up and wash my hair. And I'm glad I did. 

I tried Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol for the first time. I DC'ed with it in my hair for about 30 minutes. I put it on dry hair and after rinsing, it left my hair feeling so soft and nice. My curlies came back with a force!!!!! I missed them so much! Anyways, I will try the product again in another 2 weeks to see how it makes my hair feel again. I believe that it's going to be a staple for me, but I don't want to jinx it lol

My S/O finally installed our filtered shower head, so I used that for the first time this past Sunday too. I immediately noticed a difference in how my hair and skin felt. My hair did not dry as fast as it usually does because of the lack of chlorine in the water. Even after rinsing out all of the products from my hair, it still felt as if I had the products in my hair. That may sound weird, but it means that my hair was still super moisturized even with the product rinse out. I love this filter and I will continue to use. 

I decided to take some photos of my NG since will make 26 weeks post!! I think my NG is cute lol


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 45 weeks post today. I'll be closing in on a year soon.  I'm so tempted to BC just to see what it would look like on me. I know the excitement would be short lived though. Haha. 

I'm considering box braids at some point.


----------



## shortt29

Rae81

Looks like my hair! I think we are hair twins


----------



## CandiceC

Anyone else feel like their relaxed ends are protecting the natural hair? 

I feel like if I have some breakage at my ends at this point it's likely the relaxed hair. No biggie.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Got some poetic justice braids over the weekend and I plan to keep them in for a while since the woman who does my sew in moved to ATL. Gotta change up my methods now


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel like their relaxed ends are protecting the natural hair?
> 
> I feel like if I have some breakage at my ends at this point it's likely the relaxed hair. No biggie.



Yes!!!  Y relaxed ends are helping me out right now... I trim whenever I see so it won't split up my strand.  But I don't trip too much and don't mind snipping off that hair


----------



## Rae81

i have to say it again hawaiian silky 14 n 1 and now scurl have saved my hair. its moist and soft . Im glad i gave them another chance


----------



## MsDee14

CandiceC said:


> Anyone else feel like their relaxed ends are protecting the natural hair?
> 
> I feel like if I have some breakage at my ends at this point it's likely the relaxed hair. No biggie.


Yes! This is exactly why I won't big chop and just gradually trim. 
If I get the urge to BC..I just give my relaxed ends a nice trim and the urge passes. 

Successfully transitioning is a sure fire way to retain all of our natural hair,  I feel.


----------



## Dayjoy

46 weeks today.  Six more weeks until I hit a year.  Exciting.


----------



## daviine

Rae81 said:
			
		

> i have to say it again hawaiian silky 14 n 1 and now scurl have saved my hair. its moist and soft . Im glad i gave them another chance



How do you use them? I have a brand new  bottle of HS14n1 but it doesn't seem to do anything for me-then again nothing seems to work.


----------



## Rae81

daviine said:


> How do you use them? I have a brand new  bottle of HS14n1 but it doesn't seem to do anything for me-then again nothing seems to work.



I spray it on my new growth at night and in the morning my hair is soft and moist. I just recently started spraying it on my relaxed does

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## The Princess

Hawaiian Silky 14n1 is pretty good. I used it when I was relaxed and it helped alot when I stretch my relaxers.  I haven't used it now since I'm transitioning. I think it had mineral oil in it.


----------



## The Princess

Between work and Finals exams. My hair has been last on priority list.  However I do see why Sheabutter is a plus for naturals. 

I cowashed my hair last Saturday and sealed with Sheabutter mixed with olive oil and castor oil. Would you believe my Natural hair is still moisturizer after a week. I haven't put anything on it. I rubbed my hands through my hair and I can feel the Sheabutter on my hands. 

I will be using this mixture for the winter. 

Now my relaxed hair. That's another story. I had to moisture it on Thursday. It was dry and even now Its dry. 

I see now I was doing to much. I will cut down to cowashing once a week..


----------



## daviine

The Princess said:
			
		

> Hawaiian Silky 14n1 is pretty good. I used it when I was relaxed and it helped alot when I stretch my relaxers.  I haven't used it now since I'm transitioning. I think it had mineral oil in it.



Mineral oil is like 2nd on the list.


----------



## daviine

50 weeks today.


----------



## havilland

I am so excited!  I had a successful cowash yesterday that proved to me that I shouldn't give up. My hair was perfect one week after a disasterous day last week that made me want to cut all my hair off or relax. I am soooooo glad I did not cut my hair. 

I am proud to say is has been 481 days since my last relaxer.


----------



## Leslie_C

38 weeks today! Wow that sounds like a pregnancy doesnt it? lol


----------



## havilland

CandiceC said:


> Anyone else feel like their relaxed ends are protecting the natural hair?
> 
> I feel like if I have some breakage at my ends at this point it's likely the relaxed hair. No biggie.



i definitely feel this way.....my relaxed ends serve as the royal knights of my round table....their job is to protect the all important queen - QUEEN NATURAL ROOTS


----------



## Lanea87

Its wash day, I am also doing a protein treatment using Nexxus Emergencee. I will be braiding it back up and go into hiding for another 2 weeks!

I am 40 weeks as of Saturday (27th)


----------



## shortt29

I'm so glad my transition is going much smoother now that I have stopped manipulated it to create styles that just didn't look right on me anyways...I lost so much of my edges and ends trying to perfect twist outs this summer


----------



## Leslie_C

shortt29 said:


> I'm so glad my transition is going much smoother now that I have stopped manipulated it to create styles that just didn't look right on me anyways...I lost so much of my edges and ends trying to perfect twist outs this summer


 
shortt29  what have you been doing for your edges to recover? Mine are noticably thinner -my staple style has been a high puff bun and I think it was too much stress for them bc my hair is finer in the front anyway. I have stopped wearing my hair that way as often and if I do Im gonna flat twist the front or something so I dont pull them. I guess Ill try to start using castor oil on my edges and nape (its fine too)...but not sure how often I need to do it? Would wash day be enough or do I need to do it two or three times a week?


PS Ladies I think it would be fun to start posting "everyday transitioning hair" pics in this thread. If you are feeling your hair on a certain day-post a pic! It will be fun and it can inspire others (fellow transitioners and those considering transitioning). Lemme know what you think!


----------



## Dayjoy

Leslie_C said:


> PS Ladies I think it would be fun to start posting "everyday transitioning hair" pics in this thread. If you are feeling your hair on a certain day-post a pic! It will be fun and it can inspire others (fellow transitioners and those considering transitioning). Lemme know what you think!



I love this idea!


----------



## MissMusic

Yesterday, after taking my crochet braids out:


----------



## CandiceC

I bought a pack of curlformers and a hook yesterday to try them out. Anyone use them? I wonder what I should use for hold.


----------



## MissMusic

CandiceC said:
			
		

> I bought a pack of curlformers and a hook yesterday to try them out. Anyone use them? I wonder what I should use for hold.



I've used them and I used styling foam, Worked well for me


----------



## Leslie_C

MissMusic said:


> I've used them and I used styling foam, Worked well for me


 
@CandiceC Ive used them and got good results with a styling foam too. I used elasta qp setting foam. Hth.


----------



## Leslie_C

MissMusic said:


> Yesterday, after taking my crochet braids out:


 
MissMusic...lovin it! How far along are you now? I would have thought you were natural if I didnt know you were transitioning! Lots of growth there!


----------



## Dayjoy

Today made 47 weeks.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hey Ladies! I know I'm probably an old-head or something. But, I'm strongly advocating using a light moisturizer under a cream or butter and oil for fall and winter. I used Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew under Shea Moisture's Coconut and Hibiscus Curl Milk and my coconut oil. Can I say moisturized for days (three days to be exact!). Oh, and not to advocate pjism or anything, but I just started using Jessicurl's Deep Conditioning Treatment. It's hair heaven.

Ok. I'm out and back into lurk mode. Keep it up, Ladies!


----------



## Rae81

I am so ready to cut my hair. I can't wait for the ease of washing just one texture of hair. But im not quite ready yet


----------



## daviine

chrisanddonniesmommy said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! I know I'm probably an old-head or something. But, I'm strongly advocating using a light moisturizer under a cream or butter and oil for fall and winter. I used Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew under Shea Moisture's Coconut and Hibiscus Curl Milk and my coconut oil. Can I say moisturized for days (three days to be exact!). Oh, and not to advocate pjism or anything, but I just started using Jessicurl's Deep Conditioning Treatment. It's hair heaven.
> 
> Ok. I'm out and back into lurk mode. Keep it up, Ladies!



chrisanddonniesmommy

I have 3 of those products-- did you mix the SM Curl Milk and coconut oil or layer them? Thanks for sharing. I will try this soon.


----------



## havilland

well ladies...i am so disappointed today about my new cheap find.  i have been usign Suave Coconut as a rinse out condish for a few weeks with success.  helps with detangling etc.

well two days ago i used it to co wash thinking that i could substitute it for my Hairveda Amla Cream Rinse when i am running low.  NOT!

my scalp is itching like crazy the last two days.  OMG.....i haven't itched like this since i stopped relaxing.   

the suave worked fine for rinsing it out after applying to my hair only, but rubbing it into my scalp to cowash was not good.  i rinsed it all out after cowashing leaving none behind but alas i still itch.


----------



## MissMusic

Leslie_C Thank you!!! I will be 76 weeks post Saturday, which is somewhere between 17 and 18 months post.  Trust me when I say that I still have plenty of relaxed ends! My goal was two years for my transition, but I may chop at the end of the year, I just do not know.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hi ladies. I decided to pop in for a quick update. I'm having trouble finding time for hair lately. 

I'm coming up on my 12 month anniversary of transitioning on November 12th and overall...my hair is in a bun and...*please don't let them stone me*...I'm tension blowdrying it every 2 weeks! erplexed

I'm sorry ladies, but between my DS working full time and going to school full time and DH doing the same, I barely have time to wash my clothes, let alone my hair! If I dont' blowdry it, I have to do some serious styling to ensure that I don't have a rat's nest to deal with on the next wash...which, of course, I don't have time for. 

With that said...anyone know where I can get some cute headbands?


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> well ladies...i am so disappointed today about my new cheap find. i have been usign Suave Coconut as a rinse out condish for a few weeks with success. helps with detangling etc.
> 
> the suave worked fine for rinsing it out after applying to my hair only, but rubbing it into my scalp to cowash was not good. i rinsed it all out after cowashing leaving none behind but alas i still itch.


 
@havilland I have the same issue with that conditioner...its moisturizing and works well for detangling, but it makes my scalp itch too as a cowash. Have you tried As I Am Coconut Cowash? I like that stuff for a mid week cowash sometimes....but lately Ive been just washing weekly and skipping the mid week cowash. It just depends...if my hair stops responding to whatever I put on it for moisture and feels dry several hours later, I just go ahead and cowash or wash bc sometimes my hair needs a clean slate to accept moisture again.



MissMusic said:


> @Leslie_C Thank you!!! I will be 76 weeks post Saturday, which is somewhere between 17 and 18 months post. Trust me when I say that I still have plenty of relaxed ends! My goal was two years for my transition, but I may chop at the end of the year, I just do not know.


@MissMusic you will have a ton of hair when you chop! Looks great! Im excited for you!



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I decided to pop in for a quick update. I'm having trouble finding time for hair lately.
> 
> I'm coming up on my 12 month anniversary of transitioning on November 12th and overall...my hair is in a bun and...*please don't let them stone me*...I'm tension blowdrying it every 2 weeks! erplexed
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, but between my DS working full time and going to school full time and DH doing the same, I barely have time to wash my clothes, let alone my hair! If I dont' blowdry it, I have to do some serious styling to ensure that I don't have a rat's nest to deal with on the next wash...which, of course, I don't have time for.
> 
> With that said...anyone know where I can get some cute headbands?


 
@newbeginnings2010 I can not imagine how busy you are! Just working full time with an infant and not throwing school in the mix or hubby working and going to school is busy enough! I have no idea how you do it! Every 2 weeks doesnt sound so bad as long as you are using a heat protectant and keeping up the moisture. You can get cute headbands for $1 to $1.50 at www.mizoutlet.com and free shipping if you spend $20 -I also collect silk scarves and wear them folded as headbands. I love hair accessories!

What is your routine like now besides the blow drying?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Leslie_C 
Routine? What's a routine? erplexed
I wish I was kidding. I only have one hair product in my cabinet that I really like right now (Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie), and I use it...hmmmm...once per week for moisture? Either that or I use water, oil, and shea butter, which works really well for a few days of moisture for my hair. I just purchased some Hairveda products, which will arrive in a few weeks. I'm hoping they might spur me to find more time to care for my hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

daviine said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> I have 3 of those products-- did you mix the SM Curl Milk and coconut oil or layer them? Thanks for sharing. I will try this soon.



I layered them. I used the Oyin, followed by SM. The last layer was the coconut oil (or oil of your choice).


----------



## Leslie_C

newbeginnings2010 said:


> @Leslie_C
> Routine? What's a routine? erplexed
> I wish I was kidding. I only have one hair product in my cabinet that I really like right now (Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie), and I use it...hmmmm...once per week for moisture? Either that or I use water, oil, and shea butter, which works really well for a few days of moisture for my hair. I just purchased some Hairveda products, which will arrive in a few weeks. I'm hoping they might spur me to find more time to care for my hair.


 
newbeginnings2010 bahaha Well look on the bright side, your hair is holding up really well and if you are able to retain moisture for a few days at a time thats great! I can barely get away from skipping one day of M&S! My hair is dry dry dry and porous as heck.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Leslie_C said:


> newbeginnings2010 bahaha Well look on the bright side, your hair is holding up really well and if you are able to retain moisture for a few days at a time thats great! I can barely get away from skipping one day of M&S! My hair is dry dry dry and porous as heck.



Leslie_C

Yeah, water and oil sealed with shea butter is my BEST friend, which is odd since my hair hates shea butter alone I think the oil acts as a barrier against the shea and allows my hair to hold in more moisture. I concocted this from Chicoro's moisture method. Have you tried anything similar to that?


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I am going to BC the back portion of my hair this month along with cutting some pieces of relaxed hair from the front. The back portion I am referring to is basically from my crown to nape and most of the relaxed ends are gone there anyway. I trim according to the moon phases so this is scheduled for Nov.14, which is the last trim of the year until I BC on new years. Hopefully it won't look too weird. I am doing this for the health of my hair because I don't want my natural hair to have splits due to where the relaxed hair broke off at. But in general my natural hair doesn't brake off.


----------



## MissMusic

Today's Hair is a Curly Fro:





I think you can see more of the curl definition in this pic:


----------



## Leslie_C

^^MissMusic very cute! Tell us how you achieved the look!


----------



## blue_flower

My last texturizer was in March and now I have 2 inches of new growth, which is more defined and courser. I still have different textures on my head: some 4a at my hairline,  3b/3c up front and 3c/4a in the back. Ive recently started using Miss Jessie's Buttercreme and I really like it. This will be my third time going natural and this time I'm just going to gradually trim- no big or mini chops.


----------



## The Princess

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I decided to pop in for a quick update. I'm having trouble finding time for hair lately.
> 
> I'm coming up on my 12 month anniversary of transitioning on November 12th and overall...my hair is in a bun and...*please don't let them stone me*...I'm tension blowdrying it every 2 weeks! erplexed
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, but between my DS working full time and going to school full time and DH doing the same, I barely have time to wash my clothes, let alone my hair! If I dont' blowdry it, I have to do some serious styling to ensure that I don't have a rat's nest to deal with on the next wash...which, of course, I don't have time for.
> 
> With that said...anyone know where I can get some cute headbands?



I know how you feel. Make sure to get a good DC treatment in.


----------



## MissMusic

Leslie_C  It was really simple.  I did this style on dry hair, that I dampened with water only.  I put my hair in about 20-25 chunky twists, put perm rods on the ends and rolled the twist all of the way to my scalp. I put on a satin bonnet and let my hair dry overnight. Once dry, I separated the twists and fluffed and fluffed until I achieved the desired look. HTH!


----------



## havilland

wash n go after i took out the ponytail....since i have been transitioning i find i look the same all the time.

here is me every day:

AM wet ponytail

DURING DAY  dry ponytail

PM  Fake wash n go look when i get home

LATE PM  bun

bed


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> well ladies...i am so disappointed today about my new cheap find.  i have been usign Suave Coconut as a rinse out condish for a few weeks with success.  helps with detangling etc.
> 
> well two days ago i used it to co wash thinking that i could substitute it for my Hairveda Amla Cream Rinse when i am running low.  NOT!
> 
> my scalp is itching like crazy the last two days.  OMG.....i haven't itched like this since i stopped relaxing.
> 
> the suave worked fine for rinsing it out after applying to my hair only, but rubbing it into my scalp to cowash was not good.  i rinsed it all out after cowashing leaving none behind but alas i still itch.


 

I tried many times to like Suave conditioners. It just don't agree with my hair. Just make it hard. I use V05 with no issues. Weird. Hopefully your scalp calms down.


----------



## The Princess

I went out on a whim and tried Redken all soft supple leave in conditioner and I love it. It made my hair easier to comb through, comb just glided through. Very soft too. Unfortunately the product is less than 8 oz. still and like 15.00. I'm not excited about this. It also airdry soft. Haven't had a product do this to my hair since transitioning.
Anyone know a dupe for this product. It also has protein in it. I tried Giovanni Direct leave in. However I can't use on my hair while wet, make my hair extremely hair. 

If this product came in a bigger size I would be cool, but it doesn't.


----------



## havilland

The Princess said:


> I tried many times to like Suave conditioners. It just don't agree with my hair. Just make it hard. I use V05 with no issues. Weird. Hopefully your scalp calms down.


 

i use Vo5 with no issues either.....that's so weird?

well all i know is my scalp is itching still, though not as bad.  tomorrow i am going to shampoo to clarify and do a peppermint hot oil treatment on my scalp.


----------



## Lanea87

41 weeks post as of yesterday.

I am 1 week into my cornrows under my wig and it really breezy considering I only deal with my hair every 2 weeks. 

Im about to go see if I can make some whipped shea butter, gotta see if my mom has some shea butter hidden somewhere in here.


----------



## SugarRush

Hello ladies,

I hope I can join you guys, I just subscribed. I'm currently a  little over 11 months post (I'll be a year nov 26th) and I plan to transition for 2 years. I recently self installed some senegalese twists because my hair was becoming too much of a hassle - dryness, breakage, matting, lack of styling options etc. I plan on washing and conditioning my twists weekly. Can someone please recommend a leave-in/moisturizer while in twists? I was using Giovanni direct before the install but it was just okay. My natural hair is so dry, it's very frustrating. Any other tips will be greatly appreciated. 
TIA


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

6 months in


----------



## Sade18

Omg im 28 weeks post!! ::


----------



## havilland

SugarRush said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope I can join you guys, I just subscribed. I'm currently a  little over 11 months post (I'll be a year nov 26th) and I plan to transition for 2 years. I recently self installed some senegalese twists because my hair was becoming too much of a hassle - dryness, breakage, matting, lack of styling options etc. I plan on washing and conditioning my twists weekly. Can someone please recommend a leave-in/moisturizer while in twists? I was using Giovanni direct before the install but it was just okay. My natural hair is so dry, it's very frustrating. Any other tips will be greatly appreciated.
> TIA



i like Shea Moisture Holding Mist ...don't let the name fool you, it's a moisturizer.  available at Target


----------



## Lanea87

Today made 10 months for me!!!!!! 
Yay lets keep it coming ladies. I think I wanna cut in the Spring 2013, not sure though LOL.


----------



## havilland

another transition new product trial fail.......

today i co washed and tried aussie moist because i am low on my staples and waiting for an order of prods to come in.  my natural roots loved it, my ends not so much....i had to do an immediate intervention to keep a major tangling session out of the works.

my ends started to mat up after applying the aussie moist....my hair really hates anything that everyone else loves.  

but crisis avoided....i was able to get the conditioner out of my hair with no damage.  but i won't be using it again.  that *ish is going back to target!

i don't take chances with my length.  i'm not chopping my hair for awhile.

(i trim about an 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch every two weeks or so.....)


----------



## january noir

So far, the following products have been very helpful to me in my transition and I want to give them a shout out here!  


Wen Cleansing Conditioners (Fig & Pomegranate) and Chaz Dean's SixThirteen Daily Cleansing Conditioner
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream 
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Hold Smoothie 
Agadir Argan Oil Daily Moisturizing Conditioner 
Agadir Argan Oil Hair Treatment
Hicks Total Transformations Edges Pomade 
Swing It Gray Coverage Pomade Black

Keeping my hair moisturized enough to resist breakage has been easy with the Cantu and Shea Moisture.  I hope that continues.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm 47 weeks post today.


----------



## Leslie_C

Im on edge over this election and some other life stressors right now...seriously thinking of chopping tonight lol. You guys know I get this urge every month or so it seems! If I chopped on election day it would be a significant BC date! I wont do it though, just daydreaming about it lol.

What I AM gonna do, is DC overnight and I should mix up some henna to do in the am...hmmmmmm....I think I will do that right now!  Ill DC overnight, cowash, shampoo, henna, then DC again. Ive not given my hair much tlc the past couple of weeks so Ill make it up to it tomorrow! Its been feeling so soft Im almost afraid to mess with it by using henna, but I would love a boost in strength and a little dash of color.


----------



## january noir

CandiceC said:


> I'm 47 weeks post today.



Congrats!


----------



## january noir

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Today made 10 months for me!!!!!!
> Yay lets keep it coming ladies. I think I wanna cut in the Spring 2013, not sure though LOL.



WOW!  Good for you!  

I can't wait to see what my hair looks like in 10 months!


----------



## CandiceC

Leslie_C. We could have had an *Election BC Party*.


----------



## CandiceC

january noir said:


> Congrats!


 
Thanks! I need to start taking pics of my hair sometimes after I wash it. Sometimes it seems like I'm making progress and other times it doesn't. Taking photos may help me see a difference.


----------



## Leslie_C

CandiceC said:


> Thanks! I need to start taking pics of my hair sometimes after I wash it. Sometimes it seems like I'm making progress and other times it doesn't. Taking photos may help me see a difference.


 
CandiceC Ditto...Ive been slacking on my vitamins and need to get back on it!



CandiceC said:


> @Leslie_C. We could have had an *Election BC Party*.


 
We sure could have! LOL....Ive been glued to the TV and didnt put in my dc or mix my henna lol...#Obama2012!

PS When is your birthday? Mine is May 5...it is a potential BC date for me and Id be 15 months to the day! And I could do W&Gs all summer! So Im thinking its gonna either be Feb 5 at 12 months or May 5 at 15 months....slim chance I go to 18 months which would be August 5...simply bc I want to have fun with wash and gos and not have to wait for the following spring/summer for it.


----------



## CandiceC

Leslie_C said:


> @CandiceC Ditto...Ive been slacking on my vitamins and need to get back on it!
> 
> 
> 
> We sure could have! LOL....Ive been glued to the TV and didnt put in my dc or mix my henna lol...#Obama2012!
> 
> PS When is your birthday? Mine is May 5...it is a potential BC date for me and Id be 15 months to the day! And I could do W&Gs all summer! So Im thinking its gonna either be Feb 5 at 12 months or May 5 at 15 months....slim chance I go to 18 months which would be August 5...simply bc I want to have fun with wash and gos and not have to wait for the following spring/summer for it.



Leslie_C My birthday is May 12. I'll be 32!

BCing right before the summer for wash n gos is a good idea!


----------



## MissMusic

This time I did a braid out:





20 braids braided down to the end of my natural hair, relaxed hair not braided. Then rolled onto perm rods. I wet dry hair to make it damp hair with a spray bottle full of wter before braiding and rolling.


----------



## Queensheba88

I just noticed this thread was here....Omg im four months post only 14 months left and it feels like foreverr


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir said:


> So far, the following products have been very helpful to me in my transition and I want to give them a shout out here!
> 
> 
> Wen Cleansing Conditioners (Fig & Pomegranate) and Chaz Dean's SixThirteen Daily Cleansing Conditioner
> Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream
> Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Hold Smoothie
> Agadir Argan Oil Daily Moisturizing Conditioner
> Agadir Argan Oil Hair Treatment
> Hicks Total Transformations Edges Pomade
> Swing It Gray Coverage Pomade Black
> 
> Keeping my hair moisturized enough to resist breakage has been easy with the Cantu and Shea Moisture.  I hope that continues.



I'd like to know more about that Swing It Gray Coverage Pomade Black.  Sounds interesting...


----------



## Dayjoy

Dayjoy said:


> Well, that's it.  I'm now 11 weeks post and I cant wait until the day I'm reporting a number like that, but in months.  HHG everyone!
> 
> ETA:  I can't believe I wrote all that!  Excited much?



Above is a quote from my very first post in this thread on February 23rd and I'm THRILLED to report that today makes 11 months (48 weeks) since my last texlax, a day that seemed like forever from the day I posted that.    Four more weeks and I'll be at 52 (add two days for an even year).  I can't believe it.  Then one more year to go.


----------



## Lanea87

january noir said:


> So far, the following products have been very helpful to me in my transition and I want to give them a shout out here!
> 
> 
> *Wen Cleansing Conditioners* (Fig & Pomegranate) and Chaz Dean's* SixThirteen Daily Cleansing* Conditioner
> *Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream*
> Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Hold Smoothie
> Agadir Argan Oil Daily Moisturizing Conditioner
> Agadir Argan Oil Hair Treatment
> *Hicks Total Transformations Edges Pomade*
> Swing It Gray Coverage Pomade Black
> 
> Keeping my hair moisturized enough to resist breakage has been easy with the *Cantu and Shea Moisture*.  I hope that continues.



I want all the bold stuff, its already on my wish list but I wont be getting anything until nxt year. I have some stuff I need to use up first.



january noir said:


> WOW!  Good for you!
> 
> I can't wait to see what my hair looks like in 10 months!



I wanna know what my 10 month hair looks like too , I only see it for 1 day and I put it back into cornrolls.



CandiceC said:


> BCing right before the summer for wash n gos is a good idea!



This is why I wanna DC in the Spring 2013


----------



## RemyRem

Heyy Ladies!!! 

Im back!!  
 Been super busy working 2 jobs and going to school so I barely have time to be on here. But I put my hair into Senegalese twists and they have been in just 5 day before my birthday... which was october 13. Gonna post a pic for yall.

I hope your transitioning journey is going very well.

p.s. what is good to use to moisturize hair while in twists?


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C said:


> @shortt29  what have you been doing for your edges to recover? Mine are noticably thinner -my staple style has been a high puff bun and I think it was too much stress for them bc my hair is finer in the front anyway. I have stopped wearing my hair that way as often and if I do Im gonna flat twist the front or something so I dont pull them. I guess Ill try to start using castor oil on my edges and nape (its fine too)...but not sure how often I need to do it? Would wash day be enough or do I need to do it two or three times a week?
> 
> 
> PS Ladies I think it would be fun to start posting "everyday transitioning hair" pics in this thread. If you are feeling your hair on a certain day-post a pic! It will be fun and it can inspire others (fellow transitioners and those considering transitioning). Lemme know what you think!



Leslie_C I'm so sorry I'm just seeing this but Hurricane Sandy did a number on my area and my life is somehow getting back to normal
I use an ayurveda oil...mahabhringaraj oil on my edges and I have been noticing hair in spots that were just about bald on my edges!  Sometimes I will use it by itself or mix it with JBCO but a little goes a long way. I massage the oil on my edges at least once a day...mostly after cowashing. If I don't workout and cowash, I massage it on my edges before bed.


----------



## SugarRush

havilland said:


> i like Shea Moisture Holding Mist ...don't let the name fool you, it's a moisturizer.  available at Target



Thanks havilland , I'll give it a try


----------



## bellebebe

So... I did a half chop the other day. Lol... I really wanted to bc, but I had no patience. I, however, do it in February. I decided to half chop because I couldn't really get to my roots. I just wanna focus on them because thats what I care about. My relax hair is just.in the way.

Sent from. my sexy phone


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

30 months, Ladies! It's indeed possible. Only six months to go and I will officially leave the thread


----------



## WorkInProgress88

9 months in the game


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> I'd like to know more about that Swing It Gray Coverage Pomade Black.  Sounds interesting...



Dayjoy
It's good to cover graying, thinning edges.   It helps me stretch my henna and indigo sessions.   The formula is a little dry, but I have been applying it over the Hicks which makes it smoother.  Beware though, it will transfer to you pillow cases, but it washes out with no trouble.  It makes my thin hairline look healthier.   I think Cynthia from RHOA uses it too.


----------



## january noir

MissMusic said:


> This time I did a braid out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 braids braided down to the end of my natural hair, relaxed hair not braided. Then rolled onto perm rods. I wet dry hair to make it damp hair with a spray bottle full of wter before braiding and rolling.




Beautiful!  MissMusic


----------



## havilland

SugarRush said:


> Thanks @havilland , I'll give it a try


 
another good one if you want a creamy moisturizer is Curlada Curl Brulee, also at Target.

The Shea Moisture Mist is a spray.

either way i think you will be ok.  good luck!


----------



## havilland

bellebebe said:


> So... I did a half chop the other day. Lol... I really wanted to bc, but I had no patience. I, however, do it in February. I decided to half chop because I couldn't really get to my roots. I just wanna focus on them because thats what I care about. My relax hair is just.in the way.
> 
> Sent from. my sexy phone


 

good for you!  

did you take any pics?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

hey ladies.. just checking in. I am 10.5 months post relaxer and am loving every minute of this process. I have been transitioning with u-part wigs and closures. I plan on trying twistouts styles etc in on my hair in December..every time i wash my hair i want to chop but i want to transition for 2 years before chopping. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## The Princess

bellebebe said:


> So... I did a half chop the other day. Lol... I really wanted to bc, but I had no patience. I, however, do it in February. I decided to half chop because I couldn't really get to my roots. I just wanna focus on them because thats what I care about. My relax hair is just.in the way.
> 
> Sent from. my sexy phone



Where did you half chopped? I half chopped the back of my head.


----------



## daviine

52 weeks today.  I have no idea when I'm going to BC but I know that my next relaxer will be never.


----------



## MissMusic

daviine  CONGRATS! on making it to and through year one!


----------



## The Princess

I was finally able to take a pic of my texture. It alot looser than the beginning of my transitioning. I'm about to wash my hair now.


----------



## MissMusic

18 months post today!


----------



## Pinkerton

Next week will make 36 weeks, roughly 9 months.  I've got about 4 inches on NG, pretty sure I'm looking at 4a/4b hair type.  I have noticed a little bit of breakage in the back 
(4b) and I'm pretty sure my thin spot is starting to fill in.

Just put in yarn braids last night with the help of my mother.  They are a little rough looking but I'm liking them so far. Took about eight hours-6.30pm to 2:20 am.  I'm hoping to keep them in for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## daviine

4/12/12





daviine said:


> I just tried to take a pic of my new growth but it just looks to me like I'm balding/thinning in the crown area. My husband said  the same a few weeks ago after I asked him to examine a part of my head that was itching in a weird kind of way.
> 
> The part seems wider than I think it should be but I'm too embarrassed to post it.  If it is balding/thinning, I'm wondering if it from the gajillion ponytails I've put my hair in over the years or relaxing or both.  Bunning is supposed to be my go-to style until I figure out what my hair needs/wants in terms of moisture.  I'm really trying so hard to remember but I think I vaguely remember a stylist telling me to vary the position of my ponytails--and if she said that was it because she saw something or was she just giving preventative advice?  Can't remember.  I don't know.
> 
> My hair has always been the thing I've felt the most confident about and now....I'm on this experiment to I don't know where.  I'm just so disheartened and I'm already tired of typing this so, I'm just going to lurk until I'm feeling back on the "up" part of my emotional roller coaster. (That could be in an hour or a week--who knows lol) I guess this is a sign that I need to find other things about myself to love.



4/20/12





daviine said:


> Went to the dermatologist today who confirmed that my hair was thinning and prescribed some medication and came up with a new regimen for me.  No oils-- only cones.  The diagnosis.... "seborrheic dermatitis with associated hair breakage".  :scratchch
> 
> I'm too tired to write a full post about my experience today but to me, hair loss and hair breakage are two different animals.



*1 Year Update*

 On 11/11/11 I walked out of the salon because my hairdresser started someone’s hair before starting my hair.  I had been waiting two hours for my relaxer, and the other person came in an hour after me. The next day, November 12, my cousin’s girlfriend did my hair for me because I had a series of important events coming up. I didn’t know her that well and didn’t want to ask her again so I decided to finally transition after saying I would for years.  

*This thread has been my home at LHCF and I appreciate all the support you ladies have given me.  Transitioning is an emotional roller coaster as many of you know and I don’t know where I would be without you.  I haven’t been posting lately because I’ve been down and didn’t want to post negative after negative post.* 

  I mentioned several months ago that my hair was thinning.  One dermatologist told me that my hair loss was due to seborrheic dermatitis.  I didn’t feel this diagnosis was right so I went to get a second opinion last month.  This dermatologist told me that my hair is indeed thinning.  I have done bloodwork and I will most likely be getting a scalp biopsy to see what kind of alopecia I have (CCCA or female pattern). I’m hoping it’s neither but I won’t be able to make more appointments until the gas situation clears up here. 

I have no idea how long this has been going on.  It makes me wonder if the hair I lost in the beginning of my transition was breakage or shed hair but there was a lot of it.  Thank goodness my hair doesn't seem to be shedding or breaking at an abnormal rate now. 

   In my last post, I wrote that I will never get a relaxer again.  They say never say never but I am.  I was open to texturizing but after this diagnosis that is no longer an option for me. I will never know for sure whether years of relaxing contributed to my condition but I know that relaxing will not make the situation better. 

  I am falling in love with my hair but it is bittersweet.  I’ll be there admiring my hair but sometimes when I part my hair to moisturize, I’ll see my thinning parts and get so sad.  I’m trying to be positive, hope for the best, and enjoy my hair but it’s hard.  

  Because of all of this, I am scared to BC.  My hair doesn’t seem to be shedding a lot but I just don’t know at what rate “this” (whatever this is) is happening to me.  I’d love to BC in 3-6 months because I need time to learn my hair before returning to work.  I’m still trying to figure out how to moisturize my hair (I have about three different curl patterns) and so I’m reluctant to BC until I’m closer to figuring out what my hair needs.  So…. I don’t know when I’m going to BC because I might need all my scraggly relaxed hair to cover the thinning areas and also because I just want to figure my hair out a little more.  Of course, I might figure that out and BC and still have to start over.  With my luck, that’s exactly what would happen.   

  So ladies, that’s my 1 year update.  Sorry for another long post.  Thanks for supporting me.  I will keep you updated.  Happy hair growing!


----------



## JJamiah

daviine   please cheer up.. I hear the sadness in your post. Don't ever fret letting us know what is going on. My nephew had some thinning in the summer, he is 16... I noticed it and quickly gave him some black soap and had him use it daily.. he pretty much cleared up with in a month you could see the hair growing in. He felt really bad to be 16 and balding... I was ready to take him to the dermatologist if it didn't clear up myself.


----------



## uofmpanther

Hi, ladies.  I'm officially joining in.  I've been teetering on the edge now for about a month, trying to decide what I want to do and reading through about 50 pages of postings .  I'm finally all in!  

I don't quite know when my last relaxer was, but I'm pretty sure it was around August 11th, which would put me about 13 weeks in.  I have a long way to go because I want to make it at least a year. 

During the week, I've reverted back to the two cornrows I used to wear in elementary school, but I wear them under a satin scarf with a wig on top.  On the weekends, I frequently rock a curlformers set.  I have a hood dryer; but, I almost always air dry.  I only use my hood dryer when I'm short on time.  On the occasions that I do go to the salon, my stylist presses my roots; but I don't go very often because I hate the pressing comb.

Right now, my two struggles are (1) keeping my hair moisturized and (2) getting my curlformer set to last longer than a day.  I just bought a bunch of deep conditioning packets from Sally's to see if I can find a new deep conditioner.

Can't wait to learn from you ladies!


----------



## The Princess

uofmpanther said:


> Hi, ladies.  I'm officially joining in.  I've been teetering on the edge now for about a month, trying to decide what I want to do and reading through about 50 pages of postings .  I'm finally all in!
> 
> I don't quite know when my last relaxer was, but I'm pretty sure it was around August 11th, which would put me about 13 weeks in.  I have a long way to go because I want to make it at least a year.
> 
> During the week, I've reverted back to the two cornrows I used to wear in elementary school, but I wear them under a satin scarf with a wig on top.  On the weekends, I frequently rock a curlformers set.  I have a hood dryer; but, I almost always air dry.  I only use my hood dryer when I'm short on time.  On the occasions that I do go to the salon, my stylist presses my roots; but I don't go very often because I hate the pressing comb.
> 
> Right now, my two struggles are (1) keeping my hair moisturized and (2) getting my curlformer set to last longer than a day.  I just bought a bunch of deep conditioning packets from Sally's to see if I can find a new deep conditioner.
> 
> Can't wait to learn from you ladies!




Welcome- I hope you stay longer than a year.


----------



## janeemat

I love reading this thread although I am relaxed.  I guess I'm preparing for the day that I decide to become natural.  Daviine I wish you well on your hair journey.  Thinning can be quite depressing, but I am sure you will figure it out.


----------



## SunnyDelight

21 months and counting.  Still weaved up - and loving it.  I will probably take down this coming weekend, do a good protein and then a heavy moisture treatment, leave out for a week (a la bun) and if hair looks good (no splitting or breakage), will weave up the next weekend till first of the year.


----------



## Dalisha

1 year post !! Trying to stop using so much heat so now I'm wet bunning !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

My hair was feeling gummy from product buildup. So I rinsed it iwth apple cider vinegar. And put it in a bun. Next day I deep conditioned with some protein and moisture conditioners I had laying around, added coconut oil, olive oil, peppermint and rosemary essentials and silk amino acids. Wrapped in a towel and plastic cap. Sat under dryer for twenty mins. Left on for an hour.

Then bunned it back up.  

My hair is butter today!


----------



## Lanea87

In my bi-weekly cornrolls, just decided to stop in and say HEEYYYYYY!!!


----------



## The Princess

Still hanging in there.


----------



## Dayjoy

49 weeks today.   I'm thinking maybe June for a BC.  I want to wait two years for the length, but those curls and kinks are just CALLIN' me!  So 18 months and W&G summer might be where it's at.


----------



## Napp

im still trying to decide what to do with my hair. lately its just been in a ball in the back of my head. i have no patience for taking care of my hair anymore


----------



## pattyr5

I'm just at 12 weeks post and trying to learn from you ladies. The frustration factor can be intense.


----------



## havilland

my ends need to be trimmed....i am going to blow out my hair this weekend or next week and cut about 2 inches off.  that chemically relaxed hair is past my bra strap now and it is weak and just needs to go.

i am still not going to chop though.  i am committed to trimming as needed to keep some length.


----------



## napbella

I can't remember if I'm in this challenge but I'm 23wks post today and Lord hamercy!! I have about 2.5-3 inches of ng and it feels like my ng is bullying my relaxed hair, but this relaxed hair is gonna have to man up because I'm not dropping $200+ on senegalese right here at Christmas and I ain't cutting. I have this dream of transitioning for...wait for it....3yrs. I know. Anyway,right now I'm "living" in my scarf with my hair parted in the middle and ponytailed in the back. I'm just dampening it for moisture and sealing with castor oil. It just feels so dry and blah...


----------



## The Princess

34 weeks post. Still hanging.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Going to BC the back section of my hair tonight, will post pics tomorrow. Not really looking for it to be perfect, I want the brittle, split relaxed ends to be gone.

On another note, I have started doing tea rinses. I use green tea and will see if I have any benefits. So far, it has made my usually brittle relaxed ends feel moisturized and my natural hair was happy as well.


----------



## Napp

i just went swimming. i swam for 2.5-3 hours. when i went to wash my hair it came out in clumps this cant be life! when i get home later i will assess the damage. i am about to say phuck this hair mess.


----------



## pattyr5

Napp said:
			
		

> i just went swimming. i swam for 2.5-3 hours. when i went to wash my hair it came out in clumps this cant be life! when i get home later i will assess the damage. i am about to say phuck this hair mess.




Oh no....sorry to hear that. I assume it was the effects of the chlorine. I wish I had something encouraging to say.


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> i just went swimming. i swam for 2.5-3 hours. when i went to wash my hair it came out in clumps this cant be life! when i get home later i will assess the damage. i am about to say phuck this hair mess.


omg! I'm so sorry to hear that!

Hopefully a good deep condition and gentle comb out will reverse and halt damage.


----------



## janeemat

Napp said:


> i just went swimming. i swam for 2.5-3 hours. when i went to wash my hair it came out in clumps this cant be life! when i get home later i will assess the damage. i am about to say phuck this hair mess.


 
What happened?  How far along are you in your transition.  I had a bad stretch in June and my started coming out in clumps....seriously.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I don't know when I'll have the chance to make it back here, so I'm saying it now...officially one year post tomorrow! I never thought I'd see the day considering my ultimate fail 2 years ago when I only transitioned for about 6 months. If I wasn't officially in it for the long haul before, I am now!

My braidouts are no fun anymore! The natural hair holds the style, but the relaxed ends fall flat! If my natural hair were longer, I would take the scissors to those straight ends right now!


----------



## The Princess

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I don't know when I'll have the chance to make it back here, so I'm saying it now...officially one year post tomorrow! I never thought I'd see the day considering my ultimate fail 2 years ago when I only transitioned for about 6 months. If I wasn't officially in it for the long haul before, I am now!
> 
> My braidouts are no fun anymore! The natural hair holds the style, but the relaxed ends fall flat! If my natural hair were longer, I would take the scissors to those straight ends right now!



Congrats for one year. What's your Reggie.


----------



## havilland

i went to Ulta and bought a new blow dryer today. i am doing an aphoghee 2 step treatment, blowing my hair out and flat ironing it for thanksgiving. i will also be cutting about 2 inches off. 

my relaxed ends feel like they are melting. they are so thin. now i really see why i couldn't retain past apl when i was relaxed. my hair is so thin to begin with, that applying the chemical just eats it away. i really wish i had known this is what i was doing to my hair all these years.

i still miss that fresh relaxer look though...i ain't gonn a lye...pun intended.


----------



## MyTea

I've been thinking about transitioning for a while now. I'm the only one in my circle (other than my mom) that still relaxes. I am only two weeks post but I felt sooooo guilty after ( loved playing with my new growth). After talking to the bf he said you'd look great however your hair is so I'm taking the plunge.... Wish me luck!


----------



## Napp

pattyr5 said:


> Oh no....sorry to hear that. I assume it was the effects of the chlorine. I wish I had something encouraging to say.





havilland said:


> omg! I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> Hopefully a good deep condition and gentle comb out will reverse and halt damage.





janeemat said:


> What happened?  How far along are you in your transition.  I had a bad stretch in June and my started coming out in clumps....seriously.



i have no deep conditioner im away from home and i dont have my hair stuff with me. i though as long as i washed with swimmers shampoo i would be ok but my hair wasnt having that. i am going to swim anyway. i am really not sad about the loss. i am going to straighten it tomorrow just to see how it is.


----------



## havilland

Napp --- swimmer's shampoo is the debil.  that stuff is rough on hair.  i'm so sorry!  can you get some olive oil and honey and deep treat your hair with that?  that's what i did on vacation. (not sure where you are)

anyway...keep us posted.  so sorry this happened to you!


----------



## havilland

MyTea said:


> I've been thinking about transitioning for a while now. I'm the only one in my circle (other than my mom) that still relaxes. I am only two weeks post but I felt sooooo guilty after ( loved playing with my new growth). After talking to the bf he said you'd look great however your hair is so I'm taking the plunge.... Wish me luck!



welcome to the club!  have you ever done a long relaxer stretch?


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm going to go back and use the search function in this thread, but I'm still curious for recent answers.  Is anybody using ACV rinses on transitioning hair?  




havilland said:


> i went to Ulta and bought a new blow dryer today. i am doing an aphoghee 2 step treatment, blowing my hair out and flat ironing it for thanksgiving. i will also be cutting about 2 inches off.
> 
> my relaxed ends feel like they are melting. they are so thin. now i really see why i couldn't retain past apl when i was relaxed. my hair is so thin to being with that applying the chemical just eats it away. i really wish i had known this is what i was doing to my hair all these years.
> 
> i still miss that fresh relaxer look though...*i ain't gonn a lye*...pun intended.



  I see what you did right there.


----------



## MyTea

havilland said:
			
		

> welcome to the club!  have you ever done a long relaxer stretch?



The longest I've went was about 3 months.... Relaxing has been like a ritual, only do it because I've done it for so long.


----------



## havilland

Dayjoy said:


> I'm going to go back and use the search function in this thread, but I'm still curious for recent answers.  Is anybody using ACV rinses on transitioning hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did right there.



i use acv rinses to deep cleanse my hair from product buildup...i actually just did it this week.  instead of using clarifying shampoo.



MyTea said:


> The longest I've went was about 3 months.... Relaxing has been like a ritual, only do it because I've done it for so long.



ok...gotcha.  well that experience of 3 month stretches will help you as you transition.  my longest stretch was one year and the experience of dealing with two textures is helpful.   read EVERYTHING you can.  this journey changes almost every month.


----------



## daviine

JJamiah said:


> @daviine   please cheer up.. I hear the sadness in your post. Don't ever fret letting us know what is going on. My nephew had some thinning in the summer, he is 16... I noticed it and quickly gave him some black soap and had him use it daily.. he pretty much cleared up with in a month you could see the hair growing in. He felt really bad to be 16 and balding... I was ready to take him to the dermatologist if it didn't clear up myself.


Thanks @JJamiah.  Nice to see you in here.  

Welcome uofmpanther 



janeemat said:


> I love reading this thread although I am relaxed.  I guess I'm preparing for the day that I decide to become natural.  Daviine I wish you well on your hair journey.  Thinning can be quite depressing, but I am sure you will figure it out.



Thanks @janeemat.  



Napp said:


> im still trying to decide what to do with my hair. lately its just been in a ball in the back of my head. *i have no patience for taking care of my hair anymore*





pattyr5 said:


> I'm just at 12 weeks post and trying to learn from you ladies. *The frustration factor can be intense*.


@Napp and @pattyr5
   I feel like that often.  Welcome to the rollercoaster.  



napbella said:


> I can't remember if I'm in this challenge but I'm 23wks post today and Lord hamercy!! I have about 2.5-3 inches of ng and it feels like my ng is bullying my relaxed hair, but this relaxed hair is gonna have to man up because I'm not dropping $200+ on senegalese right here at Christmas and I ain't cutting. I have this dream of transitioning for...wait for it....3yrs. I know. Anyway,right now I'm "living" in my scarf with my hair parted in the middle and ponytailed in the back. I'm just dampening it for moisture and sealing with castor oil. It just feels so dry and blah...


Welcome @napbella!  I wouldn't say it's a challenge but more of a support group---although we need all the support because it is challenging! I have a certain section of my hair that also feels dry and "blah".  I'm still looking for products that meet the needs of all of my hair.


----------



## Rae81

Napp said:


> im still trying to decide what to do with my hair. lately its just been in a ball in the back of my head. i have no patience for taking care of my hair anymore



This is my problem too, I wear a bun all the time. I really want to straighten it but I'm afraid of heat damage. The plus side is that from. If constant protective styling my hair is retaining its length

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Rae81

The hair in my crown is giving me the hardest time. I can't deal with it, the texture is way courser then the rest of my hair. When I do my braidouts the rest of my hair looks good but that section is just a poofy mess. I don't know what to do with I

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> The hair in my crown is giving me the hardest time. I can't deal with it, the texture is way courser then the rest of my hair. When I do my braidouts the rest of my hair looks good but that section is just a poofy mess. I don't know what to do with I
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D



you may need to use a different technique on that section when you do braidouts.  like more product, a heavier gel, leave in a regular conditioner instead of a lighter leave in, clip the hair at the root, braid it bigger or smaller.  try some different things than what you do with your looser curl pattern.

my crown is coarser too.  so i feel your pain.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hi ladies! Not transitioning anymore,but thought I could help. My crown is the same way. Always poofy and frizzy with a braid/twist out. Best thing I could do was to use a thicker product and smaller braids/twists to get better definition. HTH!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## january noir

I'm 5 months, 2 weeks, 1 day today.

Earlier today I went and had a deep condition, head massage from my hair dresser.  He did me right.   I love him.  We used some of the products I bought for my transition. He hadn't used them before and it was an amazing experience. 

His techniques and use of product are superb.  

We used the Agadir and SheaMoiture lines.   He detangled my hair with the *Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo* and used a water spritzer to manually detangle and smooth my hair from the root to tip removing shed hair (while checking for breakage), then proceed to shampoo.  That was heaven.  Ladies, try this technique.  He said that he was impressed with the moisture content of this shampoo and it would work great as a detangler and it did!







We used the *Agadir Moisturizing Masque* for the deep conditioner (under the dryer).   This, I had used before, so I knew he'd love it too.






After rinsing, he lightly oiled my scalp and then applied the *Shea Moisture Organic Curl & Style Hair Milk* and blew my hair dry.  







Since I'm wearing a phony pony right now, he applied a little bit more of the Shea Moisture, smoothed and lightly brushed my hair up into a pony with the *Hicks Edges *and secured it with a band.  






My hair is like butter-silk right now!   It looks like I just had a touch-up!


----------



## pattyr5

january noir said:
			
		

> I'm 5 months, 2 weeks, 1 day today.
> 
> Earlier today I went and had a deep condition, head massage from my hair dresser.  He did me right.   I love him.  We used some of the products I bought for my transition. He hadn't used them before and it was an amazing experience.
> 
> His techniques and use of product are superb.
> 
> We used the Agadir and SheaMoiture lines.   He detangled my hair with the Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo and used a water spritzer to manually detangle and smooth my hair from the root to tip removing shed hair (while checking for breakage), then proceed to shampoo.  That was heaven.  Ladies, try this technique.  He said that he was impressed with the moisture content of this shampoo and it would work great as a detangler and it did!
> 
> We used the Agadir Moisturizing Masque for the deep conditioner (under the dryer).   This, I had used before, so I knew he'd love it too.
> 
> After rinsing, he lightly oiled my scalp and then applied the Shea Moisture Organic Curl & Style Hair Milk and blew my hair dry.
> 
> Since I'm wearing a phony pony right now, he applied a little bit more of the Shea Moisture, smoothed and lightly brushed my hair up into a pony with the Hicks Edges and secured it with a band.
> 
> My hair is like butter-silk right now!   It looks like I just had a touch-up!



I would love to see a pic of you hair.


----------



## janeemat

january noir said:


> I'm 5 months, 2 weeks, 1 day today.
> 
> Earlier today I went and had a deep condition, head massage from my hair dresser. He did me right. I love him. We used some of the products I bought for my transition. He hadn't used them before and it was an amazing experience.
> 
> His techniques and use of product are superb.
> 
> We used the Agadir and SheaMoiture lines. He detangled my hair with the *Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo* and *used a water spritzer to manually detangle* and smooth my hair from the root to tip removing shed hair (while checking for breakage), then proceed to shampoo. That was heaven. Ladies, try this technique. He said that he was impressed with the moisture content of this shampoo and it would work great as a detangler and it did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used the *Agadir Moisturizing Masque* for the deep conditioner (under the dryer). This, I had used before, so I knew he'd love it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After rinsing, he lightly oiled my scalp and then applied the *Shea Moisture Organic Curl & Style Hair Milk* and blew my hair dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm wearing a phony pony right now, he applied a little bit more of the Shea Moisture, smoothed and lightly brushed my hair up into a pony with the *Hicks Edges *and secured it with a band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is like butter-silk right now!  It looks like I just had a touch-up!


 
Ok I'm reading this so carefully and just enjoying every detail of the products....at the pics and just knew I would see a pic of your hair. I wanna see the finished product. Can we get one peek.  And please explain the water spritzer.


----------



## january noir

janeemat said:


> Ok I'm reading this so carefully and just enjoying every detail of the products....at the pics and just knew I would see a pic of your hair. I wanna see the finished product. Can we get one peek.  And please explain the water spritzer.



janeemat
All he did was apply a dab of shampoo on my new growth, spray some water on it with spray bottle and work the product through a section of hair, one at a time.  

I'll take a pic and *if* it comes out good, I'll post it.   I just want to warn you that I don't have a thick, full head of hair!     My hair is quite puny, but I love it any way!


----------



## january noir

janeemat


----------



## uofmpanther

january noir said:
			
		

> janeemat
> All he did was apply a dab of shampoo on my new growth, spray some water on it with spray bottle and work the product through a section of hair, one at a time.
> 
> I'll take a pic and if it comes out good, I'll post it.   I just want to warn you that I don't have a thick, full head of hair!     My hair is quite puny, but I love it any way!



I'm running to Target today.  I've been eyeing this shampoo because I love other products in this line (the restorative elixir and the conditioner); but was worried about spending money on yet another shampoo only to have it dry my hair out.


----------



## Lanea87

Doing the wash process today! Will be braiding back up once I am done. Only went a week this time.


----------



## Leslie_C

Just running through to say hey! Gotta catch up on the thread...nothing new here...still bunning it up with stone twists thrown ing the mix here and there. I might need to start moisturizing in the morning and at night  bc of the cooler weather...do you think that would be too much manipulation? Have any of you needed to tweek your regimens? My hair it's so chronically dry and porous it needs all the moisture it can get. I was even thinking of deep conditioning twice a week instead of once.

Adding a pic since I want us to start sharing our "everyday hair transitioning edition" pics lol. My latest set of twists...kept them in for 10 days...could have stretched it to yep weeks but I was going out of town and wanted it to look fresh and not like it needed to be redone.


----------



## daviine

@LeslieC

I love this pic!  You're so beautiful, your hair looks nice and is that your munchkin because he's a doll! Thanks for sharing.  Still bunning it up over here.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Rae81

Shrinkage is ridiculous. I will be transitioning forever 



Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## MissMusic

LeslieC, your hair looks fantastic!! You have inspired me to try some twists.


----------



## MissMusic

Yesterday was a good hair day, I did another braid out:





This time I recorded a video showing how I achieved the style:
http://youtu.be/1x1QhH09fvc


----------



## MsDee14

1 year down.. 1 to go!


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> 1 year down.. 1 to go!



Woohoo!!!!!!!! Insert celebratory smilies here bc I'm on my phone.


----------



## daviine

Introducing...... Thing 2. 

We're getting along a little better these days but Thing 1 and Thing 2 are still running things. When the rest of my hair is moisturized, this is how the front usually looks. I've been judging products based on how this part of my hair comes out.


----------



## daviine

oops....double post


----------



## bellebebe

I don't know about yall, but I'm just itching to BC. I did a half chop before I installed my cornrows and boy, I cannot wait to take them down and CHOP!!


----------



## havilland

i had an hour long detangle session today...my hair was pissy and tangled and annoyed at me.

i just took my time and kept saying --woosah-- every time i hit a knot.  i repeated to myself over and over "you can do this.  it may take awhile, but where are you going anyway?  you can get through this."

and so i did.

i finally got my hair detangled.  put it in a ponytail and had to take a 4 hour break.  i am about to aphogee 2 step now.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> Introducing...... Thing 2.
> 
> We're getting along a little better these days but Thing 1 and Thing 2 are still running things. When the rest of my hair is moisturized, this is how the front usually looks. I've been judging products based on how this part of my hair comes out.



daviine !!!All this time you have had me thinking thing 1 and thing 2 are some beasts lol. There it's nothing whatsoever wrong with your edges...smh. Your feature looks soft and pretty. If you want to see a true force to be reckoned with take a look at my wet freshly henna'd hair. If I can manage this ridiculousness, anybody can manage anything lol. If I don't band or braid it When it is wet, it shrinks up on my head in about 5 seconds! 
.....ok so the app keeps crashing when I try you attach the pic so ill try later.
Ps thanks for the sweet compliment and yep that is my little man. He will be four in february...hard to believe!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

MsDee14 said:


> 1 year down.. 1 to go!



Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!!! Insert celebratory smilies here bc I'm on my phone.



Thanks, girl!!




daviine said:


> Introducing...... Thing 2.
> 
> We're getting along a little better these days but Thing 1 and Thing 2 are still running things. When the rest of my hair is moisturized, this is how the front usually looks. I've been judging products based on how this part of my hair comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177951



LOL at the labels on the pic. I think Thing 1 and Thing 2 look nice and they have some length!



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Feels good, doesn't it?



It sure does!!


----------



## daviine

havilland said:
			
		

> i had an hour long detangle session today...my hair was pissy and tangled and annoyed at me.
> 
> i just took my time and kept saying --woosah-- every time i hit a knot.  i repeated to myself over and over "you can do this.  it may take awhile, but where are you going anyway?  you can get through this."
> 
> and so i did.
> 
> i finally got my hair detangled.  put it in a ponytail and had to take a 4 hour break.  i am about to aphogee 2 step now.


havilland
Why are you using aphogee 2 step? I have a sample pack but not sure when to break it out and how long to wait until next protein afterwards. I heard it was heavy duty.


----------



## daviine

Can't you guys see all the random  fuzziness and undefinition (lol)? This drives me crazy because most of the rest of my hair crimps, coils, or curls and this part just doesn't. I washed and bunned my hair on Thursday so this is stretched out.


----------



## MissMusic

MsDee14 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## blue_flower

I washed my hair today. Unstretched the new growth is 2 inches; stretched it's 4 inches. Still not long enough to pull back. Ill be transitioning for a while. I'm deciding whether I should get 2 inches cut off in January.


----------



## havilland

daviine just read your post on your thinning hair.  I just wanted to send u a cyber hug and remind u we are here to support and encourage each other. Don't b shy about posting. We are here for u. (((((hugs))))


----------



## janeemat

january noir said:


> @janeemat


 
Your hair looks really soft and moisturized.


----------



## janeemat

havilland said:


> i had an hour long detangle session today...my hair was pissy and tangled and annoyed at me.
> 
> i just took my time and kept saying --woosah-- every time i hit a knot. i repeated to myself over and over "you can do this. it may take awhile, but where are you going anyway? you can get through this."
> 
> and so i did.
> 
> i finally got my hair detangled. put it in a ponytail and had to take a 4 hour break. i am about to aphogee 2 step now.


 
Wow Havilland...you are doing wonders. Does your hair still looks as good as in your siggy pic. You are around 15 months post now correct? Have you been using the 2 two aphogee? The last time a did a 2 step deep into my stretch (4 months) it turned into a tangle mess. Even my beloved Kenra Moisturizing poo did not melt the tangles. That was back in June when I lost a lot of hair. But it works wonders on freshly relaxed hair. So deep into a stretch, I have decided to just stick with reconstructors. Let me know how the aphoghee 2 step work out for you.


----------



## janeemat

MsDee14 said:


> 1 year down.. 1 to go!


 
I just quickly read through your blog.  You are doing great!


----------



## lana

Hmm, I'm so confused. I am a 4b texlaxer (almost mid back length) and I stretch my texlax's out - usually 2 or 3 times a year. I used to be natural for about 5 years... anyways I'm considering making the transition to natural. 

It's already been 5 months and I haven't touched up the roots. 

There is a major difference in detangling and straightening when I am texlaxed. I wear my hair straight - just about all the time! So I have to try some twists and braidouts to see if I want to rock that look. 

I just need to make the decision to go natural again. Decisions, decisions!
Oh - most people are shocke and I mean shocked when they find out I'm not all the way natural...my hair looks like a natural flatiron or press.  I love the thickness.  But um, it's double this when I'm completely natural (not just the roots).


----------



## Lanea87

I just M&S my hair and put it into 4 ponytails until I get ready to go to clinicals tonight. That was a much needed M&S cause normally I used spray a liquid spray on my braids and rub oil in between my hands and slap it on my braids.


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> Can't you guys see all the random  fuzziness and undefinition (lol)? This drives me crazy because most of the rest of my hair crimps, coils, or curls and this part just doesn't. I washed and bunned my hair on Thursday so this is stretched out.



It looks like this even after you clarify?



blue_flower said:


> I washed my hair today. Unstretched the new growth is 2 inches; stretched it's 4 inches. Still not long enough to pull back. Ill be transitioning for a while. *I'm deciding whether I should get 2 inches cut off in January*.



Im wondering this also. That would be 6 months since my last cut and it would be so needed but also I am thinking about cutting it all off in the Spring so IDK.


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> It looks like this even after you clarify?



ZebraPrintLover
I haven't clarified in months. Do you think that would help? I just figured I needed a heavy duty moisturizer. I don't know but it's different than the rest of my hair plus it's the first thing people see since its in the front. The crown may have some fuzzy/frizzy/undefined strands in between defined strands too but idk because I can't see it lol. 

This is part of the reason I haven't BCed yet.


----------



## havilland

daviine said:


> @havilland
> Why are you using aphogee 2 step? I have a sample pack but not sure when to break it out and how long to wait until next protein afterwards. I heard it was heavy duty.


 

i use it every 8 weeks, soon to go to 6 weeks, since i have been transitioning.  mainly to help keep the ends fortified so they remain strong through this 3 year transition i am planning.

i can see from my latest detangling session that i need to step up my game.  i am really going to have to deep con once or twice a week with heat and do heavy protein every 6 weeks.

my ends are not happy hanging on.  after i did the treatment i can see a difference in all of my hair.


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> Your hair looks really soft and moisturized.


 
i agree....her hair looks like it's pillow soft!


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> Wow Havilland...you are doing wonders. Does your hair still looks as good as in your siggy pic. You are around 15 months post now correct? Have you been using the 2 two aphogee? The last time a did a 2 step deep into my stretch (4 months) it turned into a tangle mess. Even my beloved Kenra Moisturizing poo did not melt the tangles. That was back in June when I lost a lot of hair. But it works wonders on freshly relaxed hair. So deep into a stretch, I have decided to just stick with reconstructors. Let me know how the aphoghee 2 step work out for you.


 
 @ "does it still look as good as your siggy?" ......i haven't seen her like that since August.  i'll let you know.  i am flat ironing her for the first time since summer for thanksgiving.  my hair is def longer now.  but i am cutting two inches off for the health of my hair.  the texlaxed ends are just too thin to keep them hanging on any longer.

as for the aphogee two step, i had more problems BEFORE i used it than after.

my aphogee at this point in my transition is like a wedding vow renewal ceremony!...special guests are invited, it's long, it's dedicated and i'm there half the night.
here is my aphogee 2 step routine at 18 months post ---

the key for me is to prepoo with oils overnight, 

next day co wash and detangle, section the hair off and clarify with a gentle shampoo while hair is in braids, then undo one braid at a time to apply aphogee with an applicator bottle so i don't have to manipulate hair too much to apply it.  rinse.  

then section again and deep condition with a moisturizing creamy conditioner  (i usually use Hairveda products) and i add honey, olive oil, coconut oil, silk aminos, peppermint and rosemary to the conditioner to create a SUPER HULK MOISTURIZER  and sit under the dryer for at least 30 minutes or more.  

once i'm done.  i apply more SUPER HULK mixture to the hair, let it cool and THEN rinse it out.  apply creamy leave in and air dry over night. 

next day my hair is a:littleang


----------



## janeemat

havilland said:


> @ "does it still look as good as your siggy?" ......i haven't seen her like that since August. i'll let you know. i am flat ironing her for the first time since summer for thanksgiving. my hair is def longer now. but i am cutting two inches off for the health of my hair. the texlaxed ends are just too thin to keep them hanging on any longer.
> 
> as for the aphogee two step, i had more problems BEFORE i used it than after.
> 
> my aphogee at this point in my transition is *like a wedding vow renewal ceremony!...special guests are invited, it's long, it's dedicated and i'm there half the night.*
> here is my aphogee 2 step routine at 18 months post ---
> 
> the key for me is to prepoo with oils overnight,
> 
> next day co wash and detangle, section the hair off and clarify with a gentle shampoo while hair is in braids, then undo one braid at a time to apply aphogee with an applicator bottle so i don't have to manipulate hair too much to apply it. rinse.
> 
> then section again and deep condition with a moisturizing creamy conditioner (i usually use Hairveda products) and i add honey, olive oil, coconut oil, silk aminos, peppermint and rosemary to the conditioner to create a SUPER HULK MOISTURIZER  and sit under the dryer for at least 30 minutes or more.
> 
> once i'm done. i apply more SUPER HULK mixture to the hair, let it cool and THEN rinse it out. apply creamy leave in and air dry over night.
> 
> next day my hair is a:littleang


 
LOL!  This is certainly a ritual.....Queen of England wedding.  So you are protecting in wigs?


----------



## daviine

I had been meaning to ask this for the longest but forgot.  *How often is everyone using protein and what conditioners are you using? * If you have the time it'd be great if you could include your protein reggie like Havilland did (if you have one that is detailed or not self-explanatory).  I think it would help current and future transitioners.  




havilland said:


> i use it every 8 weeks, soon to go to 6 weeks, since i have been transitioning.  mainly to help keep the ends fortified so they remain strong through this 3 year transition i am planning.
> 
> i can see from my latest detangling session that i need to step up my game.  i am really going to have to deep con once or twice a week with heat and do heavy protein every 6 weeks.
> 
> my ends are not happy hanging on.  after i did the treatment i can see a difference in all of my hair.



havilland

Since about September, I have been using protein conditioners weekly. First I was using Dudley's Hair Rebuilder and then it was Motions CPR Reconstructor.  I just finished the CPR so I'll need to look for a new protein conditioner.  

I hadn't decided when I was going to use the Aphogee but I guess I'll do it sometime this week or next week and then use only moisturizing conditioners for a few weeks.  I'm still not sure.  

My protein reggie (probably will change soon)

-prepoo with castor oil and coconut oil, apply neem oil to scalp for 5 minutes (nearly every wash-- protein or not)
-wash with diluted shampoo or As I Am Coconut Cowash
-apply protein conditioner, especially on relaxed ends
-sit under heat for 10 minutes-- it takes me about five minutes to thoroughly apply protein conditioner so that's about 15 minutes or so 
-DC for 30 minutes with moisturizing conditioner, oil, and honey (I hate this part!  I wanted to use a rinse out conditioner instead so i wouldn't have to jump in and out of shower but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet. )


----------



## daviine

GANicole Just wanted to help you find the thread in case you wanted to lurk or post over here.


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> LOL!  This is certainly a ritual.....Queen of England wedding.  So you are protecting in wigs?



the whole thing takes me about an hour and a half once i start with the aphogee, but it's really a day and a half process.  i really should send out formal invitations to my aphogee two step ceremony...it's ridiculous.  

i usually prepoo over night, wash in the morning when i wake up and then do the aphogee that evening.   it's a bit much, but i am dedicated hard core to keeping this hair on my head so i can have some length.  i work and have a family so i have to break the regi up in steps so i can make it all happen.

and yes....i protect in wigs or buns.  wigs for me work better in winter. now that it's cold i am wearing them more.


----------



## Leslie_C

My internet isn't working and they are supposed to come fix it tomorrow...so I'm on my phone and it's driving me crazy that I cant multiquote lol.

QUESTION: I'm looking to try a few higher end moisturizers and deep conditioners by taking advantage of some black friday sales.....do any of you guys have any suggestions? Have any of you tried silk dreams?

havilland what are your fave hairveda products? Are they having a bf sale?






daviine I guess I just dont see the big deal about thing 2 because that is what most of my hair looks like lol. Ive learned to accept it and as long as it is soft and growing I'm happy.Im starting to think I dont have a curl pattern at all except around my ears and nape bc I figured if I did it would have started showing by now. I don't let it get me down though, ive come too far too turn back now! I promised myself to love whatever it is that grows out of my head...and ive become amazed that even the kinkiest, most coarse hair in the world can be soft with the right care. There are so many ways to get a uniform pattern  by setting with different size braids and twists... Your hair is gonna be gorgeous no matter what chica so chin up! Don't psych yourself out, you have got this!


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine I was supposed to be responding to the protein question and got all off the subject lol.

I only do a hard protein on an as needed basis....I'm cautious with it because I used to think I was protein sensitive when I was relaxed. 
Every other week I'll use a mild protein....ORS replenishing conditioner or aphogee 2 minute keratin tx. The	ORS acts more like a moisture dc so I don't follow it with anything, but the aphogee leaves my hair a tad hard so I follow it with a moisturizing dc.  So I prepoo overnight or for 30 minutes under a heat cap with EVCO, shampoo with CON Argan Oil shampoo, condition with the 2 min keratin, rinse, then apply  whatever moisturizing dc l feel like using. I dc with great for 30-45 min. Rinse with cool water. Final rinse is an acv rinse.

I used to do the ors every week and it was my fave dc...but since I discovered shea moisture deep treatment I alternate those. I like to use the shea moisture on dry hair. It works better that way for me. I have it in right now as a matter of fact! In the am I'm gonna take the littler on to preschool beanie style with celies underneath...then come home and finish my hair lol.


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> My internet isn't working and they are supposed to come fix it tomorrow...so I'm on my phone and it's driving me crazy that I cant multiquote lol.
> 
> QUESTION: I'm looking to try a few higher end moisturizers and deep conditioners by taking advantage of some black friday sales.....do any of you guys have any suggestions? Have any of you tried silk dreams?
> 
> @havilland *what are your fave hairveda products? Are they having a bf sale?*


 
i use a lot of the whole line.  

*Amla Cream Rinse* as my non sudsing cleanser.  it removes everything from my hair but leaves it soft and fluffy.  LOVE IT!

*Moisture Pro* which is her light protein condish.

*Moisture 24/7* which is a light moisturizing condish good for cowashing and rinse out and also as a leave in.   great if you are using the curly girl method too.

*Buzzy Izzie's Buttered Up* - creamy moisturize.  i use this on my hair and my son's.

*Sitrinillah deep moisture treatment* - i love this deep conditioner because it works well without heat.  so it is perfect for times you want to deep con without a dryer or on the go. (plastic cap under a wig)

*Hydra Silica Tea Mist* - as a curl refresher and first step moisturizer,  i use this on my hair and my son and then top with the Buttered Up.

Those are all the prods i use almost daily or weekly.  i use other things too but Hairveda is my staple and as much as i hate the slow shipping, nothing has compared for my hair. i try new stuff all the time but always come back to HV.

*black friday sale is 10-30% off plus a 10% coupon.*


----------



## Mjon912

lana said:


> Hmm, I'm so confused. I am a 4b texlaxer (almost mid back length) and I stretch my texlax's out - usually 2 or 3 times a year. I used to be natural for about 5 years... anyways I'm considering making the transition to natural.
> 
> It's already been 5 months and I haven't touched up the roots.
> 
> There is a major difference in detangling and straightening when I am texlaxed. I wear my hair straight - just about all the time! So I have to try some twists and braidouts to see if I want to rock that look.
> 
> I just need to make the decision to go natural again. Decisions, decisions!
> Oh - most people are shocke and I mean shocked when they find out I'm not all the way natural...my hair looks like a natural flatiron or press.  I love the thickness.  But um, it's double this when I'm completely natural (not just the roots).


 Hey I'm not sure of my hair type but I'm a texlaxer too...well I was, I just decided to transition to natural so I'm about 14 weeks post...I always wear my hair straight and was wondering how did you go natural before? BC or long transition, I plan on doing a long transition, like 2-3 years, with roller setting and flat ironing my roots so I can continue to wear my hair straight. Do you have any tips, I've been reading everything I can but I'm always trying to find out more


----------



## Mjon912

Hi ladies, I have a quick question, as far as light protein would LeKair cholesterol plus be fine weekly or should I use letting else, I've been using this for years every week as my deep condition


----------



## ResultsMayVary

If majority of your straight hair has broken off from transitioning and now only about 17.6% of your head is really transitioning, which you keep solely to keep your top bun full, are you still transitioning? Lol


----------



## MystiqueBabe

ResultsMayVary said:


> If majority of your straight hair has broken off from transitioning and now only about 17.6% of your head is really transitioning, which you keep solely to keep your top bun full, are you still transitioning? Lol



LOL this is me right now. I am just keeping some of the relaxed ends so I can make a decent looking bun without pieces sticking out. My relaxed ends feel like straw and are dry, brittle, and split. They just won't retain or hold on to moisture. I want to straighten my hair for Christmas but the relaxed ends just look so horrible lol. I might as well just chop them off when I straighten I really can't take it anymore. 

Looks like I won't be having access to my camera for the next couple of days but I did BC the back of my hair with still some relaxed pieces that I missed and will cut them off tonight.


----------



## Leslie_C

ResultsMayVary said:


> If majority of your straight hair has broken off from transitioning and now only about 17.6% of your head is really transitioning, which you keep solely to keep your top bun full, are you still transitioning? Lol



ResultsMayVary lmao that is SOO ME!!! I still have a lot in the front and the bottom layer in the back, but my back middle is a pretty good amount natural. I'm going to straighten for Christmas just to see if it looks like a mullet and if so Ill  be cutting a couple inches off the sides and bottom layer in the back to shape it up a little.  These areas grow the fastest anyway so combine that with breakage in the middle and that equals a mullet! I, too continue to hold on for the sake of decent buns and updos!


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> I haven't clarified in months. Do you think that would help? I just figured I needed a heavy duty moisturizer. I don't know but it's different than the rest of my hair plus it's the first thing people see since its in the front. The crown may have some fuzzy/frizzy/undefined strands in between defined strands too but idk because I can't see it lol.
> 
> This is part of the reason I haven't BCed yet.



I really think you should try to clarify, I use the cheap Suave for 99 cent. IDK anything about that ACV stuff so I wont be pumping that up. My friend called me crying saying that her hair wasnt curling like after flatironing I directed her to Suave and it brought her hair back to life. I do it once a month just to have a clean slate every month, if I dont want it as harsh I mix it with CON-Green.



ResultsMayVary said:


> If majority of your straight hair has broken off from transitioning and now only about *17.6%* of your head is really transitioning, which you keep solely to keep your top bun full, are you still transitioning? Lol


Where you get this # from LOL.....


----------



## OhTall1

18 months into my transition 

I didn't have a plan for how long I was going to go before I cut, but most likely, I'll cut off my relaxed ends next month before I get my crochet braids redone.  When I took down the hair the last time, the relaxed parts looked awful because of too much manipulation.  I was doing a lot of braidouts and curlformer sets, and it ruined the old hair.  

I  my crochet braids, in part because they're easy to take care of (but mostly because I get so many compliments!!!)  I'll  probably keep doing the braids until I get tired of the style.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> @daviine I guess I just dont see the big deal about thing 2 because that is what most of my hair looks like lol. Ive learned to accept it and as long as it is soft and growing I'm happy.Im starting to think I dont have a curl pattern at all except around my ears and nape bc I figured if I did it would have started showing by now. I don't let it get me down though, ive come too far too turn back now! I promised myself to love whatever it is that grows out of my head...and ive become amazed that even the kinkiest, most coarse hair in the world can be soft with the right care. There are so many ways to get a uniform pattern by setting with different size braids and twists... Your hair is gonna be gorgeous no matter what chica so chin up! Don't psych yourself out, you have got this!


 
LeslieC
  My hair has about three different patterns.  If my whole hair was the same pattern, it’d be easier to accept.  It’s just that I’ve had a hard time getting this part of my hair to blend with the rest.  The other part is that I haven’t completely transitioned mentally and I’m still trying to find a way around braidouts and twistouts.  What I miss about being relaxed is that it was easy to throw my hair in a bun—I’m a minimalist.  So I’m not looking forward to dealing with the different patterns—but I guess I should focus on growing and retaining my hair so I can BC.  



ZebraPrintLover said:


> I really think you should try to clarify, I use the cheap Suave for 99 cent. IDK anything about that ACV stuff so I wont be pumping that up. My friend called me crying saying that her hair wasnt curling like after flatironing I directed her to Suave and it brought her hair back to life. I do it once a month just to have a clean slate every month, if I dont want it as harsh I mix it with CON-Green.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you get this # from LOL.....


ZebraPrintLover

  I have a clarifying shampoo here so I will try it soon.  I think after that I may even give up cones for a while to see if that makes a different.  I suspect that that may just be the way my hair is but I’m interested to see what results different products give me.  I'm going to start over with a clean slate and see what happens.  Thanks. 

In other news-- I usually finger detangle my hair when I wash my hair.  I usually don’t  thoroughly detangle my hair.  I bought the Magic Star Jumbo Rake and so I  wanted to try it out today.  I lost more hair than I usually do and  started panicking in the shower (because of the thinning). I’m hoping that all that extra hair was  hair that hadn’t been detangled from previous wash sessions.  I’m not  sure so I’m going to detangle with my rake for the next few sessions to  see how much hair I lose.


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> LeslieC
> My hair has about three different patterns.  If my whole hair was the same pattern, it’d be easier to accept.  It’s just that I’ve had a hard time getting this part of my hair to blend with the rest.  The other part is that I haven’t completely transitioned mentally and I’m still trying to find a way around braidouts and twistouts.  What I miss about being relaxed is that it was easy to throw my hair in a bun—I’m a minimalist.  So I’m not looking forward to dealing with the different patterns—but I guess I should focus on growing and retaining my hair so I can BC.
> 
> ZebraPrintLover
> 
> I have a clarifying shampoo here so I will try it soon.  I think after that I may even give up cones for a while to see if that makes a different.  I suspect that that may just be the way my hair is but I’m interested to see what results different products give me.  I'm going to start over with a clean slate and see what happens.  Thanks.
> 
> In other news-- I usually finger detangle my hair when I wash my hair.  I usually don’t  thoroughly detangle my hair.  I bought the Magic Star Jumbo Rake and so I  wanted to try it out today.  I lost more hair than I usually do and  started panicking in the shower (because of the thinning). I’m hoping that all that extra hair was  hair that hadn’t been detangled from previous wash sessions.  I’m not  sure so I’m going to detangle with my rake for the next few sessions to  see how much hair I lose.



daviine I understand chica. Im the same way....a MINIMALIST...you notice I live in a bun lol. A braidout/twistout will be my fancy style lol. 

Does that part of your hair respond to shingling? Maybe also look into the cherry lola treatment...I've heard people report better curl dentition with that. Also since its the very front...if it is being very unruly you could always either slap a headband on or kind of part it to the side and gel and pin that part down with the other hair coming over it....not sure if that makes sense our you can visualize what I'm talking about.

Since I dont seem to have much of a pattern at all, I know I'll have to manipulate it some kind if way to style it even in a simple style....it would at least have to be stretched with braids or by banding prior to styling.

Ps re the detangling....No matter how gentle I am I notice I lose more hair detangling in the shower than I do after I get out. I know lots of people detangle that way, but I think my hair is more fragile and tangled soaking wet.  Do you always detangle in the shower?


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am 23 of 24 months post relaxer. I chopped off my relaxed ends about 6-8 months ago. Next Saturday I will do a flat iron for length check only.


----------



## havilland

Mjon912 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a quick question, as far as light protein would LeKair cholesterol plus be fine weekly or should I use letting else, I've been using this for years every week as my deep condition



i believe if it aint broke, don't fix it....if lekair works for you, i say go for it.  (cholesterol is protein)


----------



## R.A.A.H

my hair definitely grows half an inch.
or at least more than that.
my last relaxer was probably Sept 27-29.
i can't wait. im so excited!


----------



## Dayjoy

Today was 50 weeks.  Getting close to a milestone...


----------



## havilland

Dayjoy said:


> Today was 50 weeks.  Getting close to a milestone...




congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havilland

i had two triumphs for thanksgiving.  one i had my first successful braidout.  and two i flat ironed for thanksgiving and it came out great!

here are some pics.

1st pic is the braidout
2nd pic is air dried vs. blow out
3rd pic is completed blow out
4th pic is flat iron vs. blow out
5th is final product

i prepooed with honey, bio infusion, some left over hairveda moisture 24/7, coconut oil and silk aminos.  i washed with organix mandarin orange shampoo and Hairevda amla cream rinse.  followed with Chi Thermal Infusion rinse out conditioner for heat styles.  

Leave ins were Chi Keratin Mist, Joico Smoothing Balm (blow dry), and Kerastace Olio Relax Serum (flat iron).  I use a light hand with each of these products to keep my hair flowing and soft.

OH and i cut 2 inches off!


----------



## Lanea87

I am not doing anything to my hair today, forget this!


----------



## The Princess

I decided I'm going to protective style with wigs. I'm tired of doing my hair need a break. I ordered a few wigs today. I can't wait till they get here. Still hanging in there


----------



## pattyr5

After months and months off struggling with breakage, the Joico Kpak got it under control. To think about all the hair I lost needlessly ***shudders***


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland your hair looks great!


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> havilland your hair looks great!



Thanks, Chica!


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Yall im 29 weeks and im starting to feel the wrath! Lol i took my braids out last weekend and got a sew in on wednesday. My hair is too short to put in a bun (which i hate) so weave is my run to right now. My hair is neck length.... When i started i was ear length so my strands are halfway natural.... But i dont wanna have short natural hair... Im so pver short hair lol cant wait until im shoulder length.... I havent flat ironed since May so we shall see

Ok im done rambling..... Transitioning is no joke!!! Kudos to everyone!!!


----------



## daviine

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Yall im 29 weeks and im starting to feel the wrath! Lol i took my braids out last weekend and got a sew in on wednesday. My hair is too short to put in a bun (which i hate) so weave is my run to right now. My hair is neck length.... When i started i was ear length so my strands are halfway natural.... But* i dont wanna have short natural hair.*.. Im so pver short hair lol cant wait until im shoulder length.... I havent flat ironed since May so we shall see
> 
> Ok im done rambling..... Transitioning is no joke!!! Kudos to everyone!!!



I know what you mean about not wanting short natural hair. I was so tempted to BC the back of my hair but took a good length at the length of my hair and decided against it.   Congrats on making it this far....


----------



## Leslie_C

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Yall im 29 weeks and im starting to feel the wrath! Lol i took my braids out last weekend and got a sew in on wednesday. My hair is too short to put in a bun (which i hate) so weave is my run to right now. My hair is neck length.... When i started i was ear length so my strands are halfway natural.... But i dont wanna have short natural hair... Im so pver short hair lol cant wait until im shoulder length.... I havent flat ironed since May so we shall see
> 
> Ok im done rambling..... Transitioning is no joke!!! Kudos to everyone!!!



AXtremeTakeover  can you put your hair in a puff and then bun the puff fanning it around the base and pinning the ends under or wrapping then in a clock or our counterclockwise  fashion and pin? That is my go to style and I cut my hair to my neck in May when I officially decided to transition.  You might have to put a pin or two to hold the base in place so the band doesn't slide off since its not all natural and may not hold itself in place for long.


----------



## Shinka

Reading this thread inspired me to transition again. Took out Micros last night. No texlax since August 14th. Bantu knot set on braids

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## missbugg21

Hey guys... I don't post often, but I wanted to introduce myself to your group.  

I'm currently 12 weeks post and due for my relaxer next week, but I recently decided to make my 3rd attempt at transitioning.  I began my HHJ in May 2010 but only made it 8 months into my transition before I relaxed.  I decided to relax because I felt that I was equipped with so much knowledge about hair that I could finally take care of my relaxed hair and grow it long.  I started stretching and using less heat and my hair started growing nicely; I'm currently at APL.

8 months after that I was still relaxing, but newly pregnant and decided to try to transition again because I didn't want to use the chemicals during my pregnancy.  I made it almost through my entire pregnancy, but relaxed at the very end of the pregnancy. 

About 2 months postpartum, I started experiencing shedding.  My I co-wash, deep condition, moisturize, and protective style weekly which has done wonders for my breakage, but I'm still shedding like crazy.  I've decided that this is something that cannot be avoided postpartum.  I've tried garlic, tea rinses...etc.  but nothing seems to combat this shedding.

This is what has brought me back to transitioning again.  I would LOVE to just jump in head first with a BC, but I'm scared! LOL  I am considering a sew-in weave while I transition and possibly tree braids.

I just wanted to introduce myself to you ladies and ask if you could provide me with the names or links to youtubers who you admire who have successfully transitioned or are in the process.

Thanks,
S


----------



## havilland

missbugg21 said:


> Hey guys... I don't post often, but I wanted to introduce myself to your group.
> 
> I'm currently 12 weeks post and due for my relaxer next week, but I recently decided to make my 3rd attempt at transitioning.  I began my HHJ in May 2010 but only made it 8 months into my transition before I relaxed.  I decided to relax because I felt that I was equipped with so much knowledge about hair that I could finally take care of my relaxed hair and grow it long.  I started stretching and using less heat and my hair started growing nicely; I'm currently at APL.
> 
> 8 months after that I was still relaxing, but newly pregnant and decided to try to transition again because I didn't want to use the chemicals during my pregnancy.  I made it almost through my entire pregnancy, but relaxed at the very end of the pregnancy.
> 
> About 2 months postpartum, I started experiencing shedding.  My I co-wash, deep condition, moisturize, and protective style weekly which has done wonders for my breakage, but I'm still shedding like crazy.  I've decided that this is something that cannot be avoided postpartum.  I've tried garlic, tea rinses...etc.  but nothing seems to combat this shedding.
> 
> This is what has brought me back to transitioning again.  I would LOVE to just jump in head first with a BC, but I'm scared! LOL  I am considering a sew-in weave while I transition and possibly tree braids.
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself to you ladies and ask if you could provide me with the names or links to youtubers who you admire who have successfully transitioned or are in the process.
> 
> Thanks,
> S



welcome! 

i only really know too many you tubers that have good information about transitioning.  most that i know of just big chopped or they didn't chronicle their transition journey.  i am sure other ladies will chime in with some ideas.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ninapruitt?feature=results_main

nina pruitt has some good vids and she transitioned for about 26 months.

congrats on the new baby!  

i shed alot too when i had my son...it was a nightmare.   just take good care of your hair and hang in there.  eventually it stops and then your hair will grow back.


----------



## bellebebe

Is it weird that I have a patch in the middle of my head that is extra dry? No matter how much I moisturize, it doesnt seem to absorb anything. It gets a little soft after an ACV rinse, but it goes back to dryness afterwards. It`s so annoying. I need help, ladies.

Sent from. my sexy phone


----------



## Meemee6223

bellebebe said:


> Is it weird that I have a patch in the middle of my head that is extra dry? No matter how much I moisturize, it doesnt seem to absorb anything. It gets a little soft after an ACV rinse, but it goes back to dryness afterwards. It`s so annoying. I need help, ladies.
> 
> Sent from. my sexy phone



I have the exact same problem. The rest of my hair has grown about 5-6 inches on average but that patch in the middle is about 2 inches at best. It's dry as the desert no matter what I do to it.


----------



## jroxiec

Meemee6223 said:


> I have the exact same problem. The rest of my hair has grown about 5-6 inches on average but that patch in the middle is about 2 inches at best. It's dry as the desert no matter what I do to it.


I have the same issue.  That spot is also a lot shorter and coarser than the rest of my hair and sometimes itches a lot.  I was told it was my stress spot but IDK.  Nothing seems to make it feel like like the rest of my hair.


----------



## bellebebe

Meemee6223 said:


> I have the exact same problem. The rest of my hair has grown about 5-6 inches on average but that patch in the middle is about 2 inches at best. It's dry as the desert no matter what I do to it.



I havent bcd yet, but its all natural because of breakage. I think thats one reason why I decided to go natural because I thought it was caused by relaxer damage. Since ACV tends to make it softer, I think im gonna spray some acv on that spot, leave it on for 5mn then immediately DC. Idk, if someone finds a cure, please help a sista out.

Sent from. my sexy phone


----------



## Meemee6223

bellebebe said:


> I havent bcd yet, but its all natural because of breakage. I think thats one reason why I decided to go natural because I thought it was caused by relaxer damage. Since ACV tends to make it softer, I think im gonna spray some acv on that spot, leave it on for 5mn then immediately DC. Idk, if someone finds a cure, please help a sista out.
> 
> Sent from. my sexy phone



This is the same reason I decided to go natural. I thought the relaxer was thinning my hair out in that area. It wasn't always thin. I had lost so much of my relaxed ends there that I decided to cut the surrounding area. I saw a youtuber who put moisturizer/oil and suran wrap on her nape  and left it that way for weeks. Her hair grew quite a bit in that area. I'm just not sure how we could get away with that being that it's the crown of our heads... I wouldn't know how to hide it. I also need to wash my hair frequently to maintain a healthy scalp.


----------



## ezina

I just put in mini braids (no attachments). If I can make them last 4-6 weeks at a time, and find the time to do them again, I think they will become my new go-to transitioning style. The upkeep is unbelievably simple. I plan to moisturize the braids and scalp every other day, cowash 1-2x a week, and shampoo/deep condition once every two weeks.


----------



## Lanea87

daviine said:


> I know what you mean about not wanting short natural hair. I was so tempted to BC the back of my hair but took a good length at the length of my hair and decided against it.   Congrats on making it this far....



This is the reason I want to do a long term transition, I cant be seen with no TWA.


----------



## Napp

bellebebe said:


> Is it weird that I have a patch in the middle of my head that is extra dry? No matter how much I moisturize, it doesnt seem to absorb anything. It gets a little soft after an ACV rinse, but it goes back to dryness afterwards. It`s so annoying. I need help, ladies.
> 
> Sent from. my sexy phone




i have this problem too. the middle of my hair is so dry and tangly and it keeps breaking off. its the main reason why i cant grow past apl without loosing my thickness. Im hoping that my black friday haul will get me over this hair hump ive been in for these last 2 years


----------



## Rae81

My crown is also very dry and thick and breaking.  I was bad for awhile just wearing buns and just leaving it forba week.  What I learned is I have to keep that section stretched and moisturize it every night to get it to act right. It also makes wash days easier


----------



## havilland

bellebebe said:


> Is it weird that I have a patch in the middle of my head that is extra dry? No matter how much I moisturize, it doesnt seem to absorb anything. It gets a little soft after an ACV rinse, but it goes back to dryness afterwards. It`s so annoying. I need help, ladies.
> 
> Sent from. my sexy phone



have you tried:

baggying

deep conditioning your hair and then leaving the deep conditioner in that section of hair

putting some avc in your leave in conditioner

the loc method - liquid, oil, creme, to moisturize.  i spray on a liquid moisturizer, then apply an oil, then apply a creamy one.  sometimes i seal the ends with castor oil or castor oil jelly.


----------



## uofmpanther

missbugg21 said:


> Hey guys... I don't post often, but I wanted to introduce myself to your group.
> 
> I'm currently 12 weeks post and due for my relaxer next week, but I recently decided to make my 3rd attempt at transitioning.  I began my HHJ in May 2010 but only made it 8 months into my transition before I relaxed.  I decided to relax because I felt that I was equipped with so much knowledge about hair that I could finally take care of my relaxed hair and grow it long.  I started stretching and using less heat and my hair started growing nicely; I'm currently at APL.
> 
> 8 months after that I was still relaxing, but newly pregnant and decided to try to transition again because I didn't want to use the chemicals during my pregnancy.  I made it almost through my entire pregnancy, but relaxed at the very end of the pregnancy.
> 
> About 2 months postpartum, I started experiencing shedding.  My I co-wash, deep condition, moisturize, and protective style weekly which has done wonders for my breakage, but I'm still shedding like crazy.  I've decided that this is something that cannot be avoided postpartum.  I've tried garlic, tea rinses...etc.  but nothing seems to combat this shedding.
> 
> This is what has brought me back to transitioning again.  I would LOVE to just jump in head first with a BC, but I'm scared! LOL  I am considering a sew-in weave while I transition and possibly tree braids.
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself to you ladies and ask if you could provide me with the names or links to youtubers who you admire who have successfully transitioned or are in the process.
> 
> Thanks,
> S



Welcome!  I have a number of youtubers that I subscribe to.  Here are a few of my favorites: 

- DPrincess28 -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdlxa_VJ2AQ&feature=plcp

- Long Hair Don't Care -- http://www.youtube.com/user/LongHairDontCareLLC

- NapturallyCurly -- http://www.youtube.com/napturallycurly

- Naptural85 -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyc3eMx97hY&feature=plcp


Here is my hair inspiration:
Teaundra -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocsn...6dep21kqjr6FTf5Gy&index=16&feature=plpp_video


----------



## bellebebe

havilland said:


> have you tried:
> 
> baggying
> 
> deep conditioning your hair and then leaving the deep conditioner in that section of hair
> 
> putting some avc in your leave in conditioner
> 
> the loc method - liquid, oil, creme, to moisturize.  i spray on a liquid moisturizer, then apply an oil, then apply a creamy one.  sometimes i seal the ends with castor oil or castor oil jelly.


Baggying doesnt work. Im guessing it must be a porosity issue because only ACV has an impact on it. I will be purchasing Roux Porosity Control very soon.

Sent from. my sexy phone


----------



## janeemat

havilland said:


> i had two triumphs for thanksgiving. one i had my first successful braidout. and two i flat ironed for thanksgiving and it came out great!
> 
> here are some pics.
> 
> 1st pic is the braidout
> 2nd pic is air dried vs. blow out
> 3rd pic is completed blow out
> 4th pic is flat iron vs. blow out
> 5th is final product
> 
> i prepooed with honey, bio infusion, some left over hairveda moisture 24/7, coconut oil and silk aminos. i washed with organix mandarin orange shampoo and Hairevda amla cream rinse. followed with Chi Thermal Infusion rinse out conditioner for heat styles.
> 
> Leave ins were Chi Keratin Mist, Joico Smoothing Balm (blow dry), and Kerastace Olio Relax Serum (flat iron). I use a light hand with each of these products to keep my hair flowing and soft.
> 
> OH and i cut 2 inches off!


 
Just gorgeous!  It looks fully natural already.  Your hair is so healthy.  Is your hair type in the "c" family?


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> AXtremeTakeover  can you put your hair in a puff and then bun the puff fanning it around the base and pinning the ends under or wrapping then in a clock or our counterclockwise  fashion and pin? That is my go to style and I cut my hair to my neck in May when I officially decided to transition.  You might have to put a pin or two to hold the base in place so the band doesn't slide off since its not all natural and may not hold itself in place for long.



Oh I'm definitely gone try it lol


----------



## The Princess

Im getting tired.... tired of my hair. Im at 36 weeks post. I was thinking about Motions Lye Relaxer, just texlaxing, but I know I don't want to do that. I can't wait till my wigs get here. Its getting hard. Also the dryness is out of this world. 

Tonight I used my Wen 613. I seperated my hair in four sections. Applied the conditioner, worked it in, showered and rinsed it out. I then reapplied and added some Shea butter oil. 

This was 30 mins by itself. I then bunned and its airdrying now. 

I will see how my hair react tomorrow.


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> Just gorgeous!  It looks fully natural already.  Your hair is so healthy.  Is your hair type in the "c" family?



Yes. I'm 3c with texlaxed ends.



The Princess said:


> Im getting tired.... tired of my hair. Im at 36 weeks post. I was thinking about Motions Lye Relaxer, just texlaxing, but I know I don't want to do that. I can't wait till my wigs get here. Its getting hard. Also the dryness is out of this world.
> 
> Tonight I used my Wen 613. I seperated my hair in four sections. Applied the conditioner, worked it in, showered and rinsed it out. I then reapplied and added some Shea butter oil.
> 
> This was 30 mins by itself. I then bunned and its airdrying now.
> 
> I will see how my hair react tomorrow.



Hang in there. A few weeks ago I was ready to shave my head .


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> Yes. I'm 3c with texlaxed ends.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there. A few weeks ago I was ready to shave my head .



Thank you. You right. I just have to be patient. I guess if it was easy everyone would do it. 

Also I used Redken leave in cream. Overall my hair is still soft. The Wen be working magic, it soften my new growth, seriously. 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Shinka

Set medium twist on permrods (braided roots)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine

I've been dying to use scissors. I trimmed some relaxed ends here and there. Random pieces, varying lengths. I just wanted to feel like this was going somewhere . I'm going to reevaluate in 2 months.  If its not long enough to BC (or something else happens related to my thinning), I'll just trim a few ends here and there. As long as I can bun, I'm good.


----------



## havilland

The Princess said:


> Thank you. You right. I just have to be patient. I guess if it was easy everyone would do it.
> 
> Also I used Redken leave in cream. Overall my hair is still soft. The Wen be working magic, it soften my new growth, seriously.
> 
> Thanks y'all.



SERIOUSLY!  hang in there....reread some of my posts from October.  i was so mad at my hair....i was ready to cut it.

this thread helps me out alot because i see ladies live through their frustration.  

remember it gets better......


----------



## bellebebe

I guess I have to say goodbye to this thread, because I BCd today. My hair feels sooo good. I took out my cornrow extensions, and snipped. I've been transitioning for 9 months now, & I have pretty good growth. I didn't try to define my curls or anything because I'm too d4nm tired. I did, however, go in my brother's miss Jessies stash  (I guess my sis & I rubbed off on him with our HHJ). Anyway, I just braided up my hair for the night. BCing is so tiring.


----------



## MissMusic

bellebebe Take pics tmrrw and pls post!!!!! We all love BC pics

Diviine Girl, I feel you!!!


----------



## bellebebe

MissMusic said:


> bellebebe Take pics tmrrw and pls post!!!!! We all love BC pics
> 
> Diviine Girl, I feel you!!!



Diviine
lol how did I know I was gonna be asked for pics? lol... My butt was too lazy to take any. I guess I will do a thread or something in a couple of days because my hair is gonna stay braided up for 2 more days.


----------



## daviine

MissMusic I knew someone would understand. . 

Congrats bellebebe!


----------



## january noir

Everyone is doing so well!

I'm still hanging in.  My transition will take years because my hair growth is very very slow.  I only get 1/4 inch every 4-6 weeks.  My hairdresser confirmed that for me the last time we were together.  I'd like to believe that not applying relaxer will somehow make my hair grow faster.


----------



## Dee_33

I'm late to the party, but I'm transitioning without BC'ing.  My last full head relaxer was June.  Right now I'm flat-ironing 1x a month, wearing straight hair for 2wks then wearing a rollerset for 2wks.  I'm hoping alternating straight and curly styles will keep my hair from breaking and allow me to transition about 2yrs, getting trims along the way.


----------



## ElizaBlue

Hi Ladies,

I didn't find this thread to just recently, but wanted to add, if I may. I decided to transition without BC, so that I could use the ends to control the rest. Terrible huh? 

Anywho...I'm about 6 months post relaxer. So I'll be combing the threads looking for ways to control this hair. I'm using the Indian Oils, S-Curl (thank you Nonie) and ECO Styling gel. Washing with sulfate free poos has really helped tons. 

I think I found last night that leaving my conditioner in over night has great softening benefits. Anyone with any thoughts on this please let me know.


----------



## january noir

Welcome ElizaBlue


----------



## january noir

It's amazing how much thicker my hair looks once I had a good cut.
My ponytail was so anorexic.  It still is compared to most, but not like it was.


----------



## ElizaBlue

Oh we'll I couldn't take it anymore. I went chop then chop chop...when I finally stopped I had big chopped...lol.

Hey it's just hair...my thoughts as I dialed the number to my braider. *hey girl I need to see you stat* #senegalesetwists


----------



## MsDee14

ElizaBlue said:


> Oh we'll I couldn't take it anymore. I went chop then chop chop...when I finally stopped I had big chopped...lol.
> 
> Hey it's just hair...my thoughts as I dialed the number to my braider. *hey girl I need to see you stat* #senegalesetwists



well that was quick! Congratulations!!! I bet your hair looks beautiful. Please stop by this thread and let us know how your hair is doing!


----------



## ElizaBlue

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> well that was quick! Congratulations!!! I bet your hair looks beautiful. Please stop by this thread and let us know how your hair is doing!



Yep it was just not a pretty site and I have to travel Monday for a huge presentation in DC so....I tried on a wig I bought and it looked horrid. 

I kept wrestling with the bun look and the frizz and dryness was clashing with the fake pony tail so I just said the h*ll with it and got out the scissors.

 I'm not a professional stylist so my attempts to get it even only resulted in more snipping. I still have some relaxed places in the top but it will do.

I have to say losing those ends really made my unknown density show. And...cutting it off was strangely liberating. I'm staying in the thread and posting my results because technically I don't have a twa it's more like a not so twa with latent ends here and there .....lol.

PS I'm on my phone so this post could go anywhere...


----------



## daviine

ElizaBlue said:
			
		

> Oh we'll I couldn't take it anymore. I went chop then chop chop...when I finally stopped I had big chopped...lol.
> 
> Hey it's just hair...my thoughts as I dialed the number to my braider. *hey girl I need to see you stat* #senegalesetwists



That's why it took me so long to trim my hair. I just knew that I would fall into some sort of trance and snap out if it to find that I BCed. So far, so good. 

Congrats!


----------



## Dayjoy

51 weeks today.  I want natural hair NOW.  I think my original 24 month plan will be altered to an 18 month one.  Summer is better for BCing, right?


----------



## MsDee14

Dayjoy said:


> 51 weeks today. I want natural hair NOW. I think my original 24 month plan will be altered to an 18 month one. Summer is better for BCing, right?


 
Dayjoy You and I are >>><<<<<< 
I was thinking about cutting at 18 months too! I'm sure that will be enough to do a pony or even a nice sized puff! 
Summer is better! It's too cold to have our ends all exposed like that.


----------



## Dayjoy

Just checked the calendar and it seems 78 weeks is exactly three weeks before my birthday.  So I'm going to go to 81 weeks, or a 52 week year, six months, and three weeks.  BC date:  June 26, my birthday.


----------



## january noir

ElizaBlue said:


> Oh we'll I couldn't take it anymore. I went chop then chop chop...when I finally stopped I had big chopped...lol.
> 
> Hey it's just hair...my thoughts as I dialed the number to my braider. *hey girl I need to see you stat* #senegalesetwists



Congrats!  I am happy for you!


----------



## Shinka

I hate seeing long strands of hair clumped and in the sink. Sigh- just breakage at demarcation line & due to washing. It really wasn't a lot of hair from my wash. I do think I need a protein treatment since I've been in braids. I may do that this weekend.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012

Hi ladies!

I was natural for a couple of years and I made the mistake of going back to relaxers. I have nothing against relaxers, but I feel like relaxers are not for everyone. My hair now has short pieces in the front and in my nape area, and when I was natural all of my hair was long and not broken. I hate getting relaxers, they always burn and I just can't take them. I envy those women whose hair look so beautiful and thick while relaxed but for me is the complete opposite, my hair looks 100% better when is natural so I am back on the natural train. Retaining length is definitely easier as well when I am natural, now as a relaxed head my hair keeps coming out every time I go through my hair. I am not new to all of these hair forum information so I am mad that I have to start all over again after the many years that I dedicated into caring for my hair. HOWEVER, THIS TIME I WON'T GIVE UP.


----------



## Lanea87

Doing a protein wash week......I might wear my hair in a bun this week. Of course with weave.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I just made my first hair salon appointment in two years today. The last time I was in the chair, my hair was being cornrowed. This time I'm going for a blowdry and flat iron for my trip to Las Vegas (birthday weekend next week!). 

The last time I did a length check, I was partially MBL. But, I did some snipping since and I don't know where I stand now. I'm nervous as all hell, ya'll. I'm nervous with others in my hair!! Ugh! But, sometimes it's a necessary evil.

Yet, the place that I'm going to has a lot of natural hair clients (e.g. meaning they are get a lot of heat business). So, we shall see. I swear if anything happens, I'll cut a broad. For real.


----------



## Rae81

Just washed my hair after wearing it straight for 1 1/2 weeks and no heat damage YAY!!!. Thats my biggest fear. I am so ready to big chop especially since i realized my hair can fit into a ponytail and make a lil puff, but im afraid because the curls on one side of my head are tighter than the other side. I dont know if that will look right


----------



## uofmpanther

Over the past couple of weeks, I was trying to utilize products without cones in them because I kept reading about how bad they were for me.  But, it has made the natural section of my hair has been really dry; so yesterday, I went back to the cones.  After washing my hair, I went back to some leave-ins that were working for me before.  I put Silken Child detangler (with cones), Aphogee Green Tea and Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion (with cones).  My hair still feels awesome! Does that mean I'm cone girl or am I missing something?


----------



## january noir

uofmpanther said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, I was trying to utilize products without cones in them because I kept reading about how bad they were for me.  But, it has made the natural section of my hair has been really dry; so yesterday, I went back to the cones.  After washing my hair, I went back to some leave-ins that were working for me before.  I put Silken Child detangler (with cones), Aphogee Green Tea and Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion (with cones).  My hair still feels awesome! Does that mean I'm cone girl or am I missing something?



I've never had problems with products with cones.  Some people do and some people don't and now you know that you don't!
You got to use what works for you.


----------



## havilland

january noir said:


> I've never had problems with products with cones. Some people do and some people don't and now you know that you don't!
> You got to use what works for you.


 


uofmpanther said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, I was trying to utilize products without cones in them because I kept reading about how bad they were for me. But, it has made the natural section of my hair has been really dry; so yesterday, I went back to the cones. After washing my hair, I went back to some leave-ins that were working for me before. I put Silken Child detangler (with cones), Aphogee Green Tea and Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion (with cones). My hair still feels awesome! Does that mean I'm cone girl or am I missing something?


 

your hair isn't sensitive to cones....i always say do what works!


----------



## Leahb

I want to transition from permed hair to my natural hair.  I don't want to do the big chop.  How do I do it?  My salon stylist is Dominican and she says two clients tried it for a year.  I really want to do this... help me please!erplexed


----------



## havilland

first of all, please know that MOST stylists are not going to be supportive or know how to help you transition.

second of all, read this entire thread.  there is alot of information in here that you will find helpful.  almost like a book on the ups and downs of transitioning

third, do some research on you tube.  there are plenty of vloggers that have transitioned.  you can learn alot from them.

fourth, take your time and decide how you want to transition.  long term, big chop, short term?

good luck


----------



## The Princess

So I worey first wig. I got many compliments. Even the following day, people were asking who did my hair. My Co worker who is a weave expert thought it was a a half wig. Cause it was blended well. 

Its a Vanessa Eppy, I cut it down to mimic my actual length. I wear my hair in small pony bun. 

I ordered from Sams beauty. It was $29.99.  

  For the front I pulled my baby hair out and gelled my baby hair with the wig baby hair. 

Operation wig a success. Can't wait till my others get here.


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:
			
		

> first of all, please know that MOST stylists are not going to be supportive or know how to help you transition.
> 
> second of all, read this entire thread.  there is alot of information in here that you will find helpful.  almost like a book on the ups and downs of transitioning
> 
> third, do some research on you tube.  there are plenty of vloggers that have transitioned.  you can learn alot from them.
> 
> fourth, take your time and decide how you want to transition.  long term, big chop, short term?
> 
> good luck



Great advice havilland.


----------



## havilland

The Princess said:


> Great advice @havilland.




thanks.  i appreciate that.  

i have a question ----- is it me or does it seem like there are a lot of "one time, one post, "lurked" for along time but just joined today" posters in here lately?


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> thanks.  i appreciate that.
> 
> i have a question ----- is it me or does it seem like there are a lot of "one time, one post, "lurked" for along time but just joined today" posters in here lately?



Some probally just decided to transitioned and found a home here.


----------



## MsDee14

Rae81 said:


> Just washed my hair after wearing it straight for 1 1/2 weeks and no heat damage YAY!!!. Thats my biggest fear. I am so ready to big chop especially since i realized my hair can fit into a ponytail and make a lil puff, but im afraid because the curls on one side of my head are tighter than the other side. I dont know if that will look right



Rae81 that's great you didnt get any hear damage! That's my biggest fear too.
How many months post are you?
I'm hoping to bc once I can fit my natural hair in a stress free pony.


----------



## havilland

The Princess said:


> Some probally just decided to transitioned and found a home here.



i see what you are saying, that's probably true.....i actually didn't really mean here with "us" in this thread  i meant all over the forum.  i keep bumping into this phenomena.  not that it means anything, i just find it odd.   LOL


----------



## Rae81

MsDee14 said:


> Rae81 that's great you didnt get any hear damage! That's my biggest fear too.
> How many months post are you?
> I'm hoping to bc once I can fit my natural hair in a stress free pony.



I am 16 months post


----------



## Meemee6223

Rae81 said:


> I am 16 months post



Me too  

I love tresemme naturals!  It provides excellent slip and has made wash day a pleasure and a breeze.


----------



## Rae81

Meemee6223 said:


> Me too
> 
> I love tresemme naturals!  It provides excellent slip and has made wash day a pleasure and a breeze.



I use that too and love it,  that conditioner and keeping my hair streched make my wash day easier


----------



## The Princess

I posted this in another thread

I used dabur vatkia natural coconut oil, on my hair and wrapped it up with Saran wrap while I exercise. Afterwards cowashed with VO5. I noticed a difference with using this oil prior to cowashing. My hair was soft and felt very conditioned. I will use this in my cowash/wash regimen.

This took my cowash to a new level.


----------



## Rae81

I also love these conditioners they provide also slip and make my hair feel good



sent from my galaxy


----------



## daviine

I've decided that until I find the products that moisturize Thing 1 and Thing 2 and make them act right, I'm going to leave conditioner in that part of my hair.


----------



## Rae81

daviine said:


> I've decided that until I find the products that moisturize Thing 1 and Thing 2 and make them act right, I'm going to leave conditioner in that part of my hair.



I have a section in the front of my hair just like yours and i clarified today and it still looks the same. I have just come to the realization that section of hair is not going to change and that is its texture. I am angry because its right in the front and i know that once i go fully natural i will not be able to rock a wash n go because that section doesnt curl up like the rest of my hair.


----------



## daviine

Rae81 said:
			
		

> I have a section in the front of my hair just like yours and i clarified today and it still looks the same. I have just come to the realization that section of hair is not going to change and that is its texture. I am angry because its right in the front and i know that once i go fully natural i will not be able to rock a wash n go because that section doesnt curl up like the rest of my hair.



Rae81
Exactly! I could have written this post. Yeah- mine still looks the same too lol. Oh well. I'm thinking I could wear headbands on that part or twist each side back. I know I didn't describe it well so I'll try to upload a pic.


----------



## mami2010

Ok ladies I am debating about transitioning, I have been thinking about it for some time now and I think I am finally ready.  I have been texlaxing for 1 1/2 years to help get me  to transition to natural.  I really love the texlaxed hair texture but,  I would really love it to have more texture. So natural hair here I come.  I am about apl length right now but due for a trim.  3 inches of my hair is bone straight relaxed hair that needs to go in January.  So I will know my true length come January.  I will also need a whole new regimen......  One pic is of my texture and the other is my length.


----------



## Napp

now that i have new products and gave my self a big cut i feel rejuvenated to continue my transition!


----------



## The Princess

I returned Mizani True texture curl conditioning wash back to Ulta. It smelled like heavy chemicals, very overbearing for me. I also returned Mizani supreme oil conditioner and Thermasmooth. It was the small bottles. 
Target had a great Black Friday cyber sale. I got 2 liters of the Redken Smooth conditioner, BOGO free.


----------



## Lanea87

So I washed my hair this week and got a few photos for you guys. 
I am 45 weeks post..... I have very fine hair and unsure of the type.
I have a good amount of growth but my shrinkage is crazy. I'm pretty sure I will be cutting once I make it 16 months, which will be May 2013. Heck might even do it as earlier as March cause it get hot in Texas fast. Shhh it 82 degrees today!


----------



## january noir

^^^ Silky!


----------



## The Princess

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> So I washed my hair this week and got a few photos for you guys.
> I am 45 weeks post..... I have very fine hair and unsure of the type.
> I have a good amount of growth but my shrinkage is crazy. I'm pretty sure I will be cutting once I make it 16 months, which will be May 2013. Heck might even do it as earlier as March cause it get hot in Texas fast. Shhh it 82 degrees today!



Your hair looks good. Shine, sleekness. You go girl.


----------



## The Princess

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies I am debating about transitioning, I have been thinking about it for some time now and I think I am finally ready.  I have been texlaxing for 1 1/2 years to help get me  to transition to natural.  I really love the texlaxed hair texture but,  I would really love it to have more texture. So natural hair here I come.  I am about apl length right now but due for a trim.  3 inches of my hair is bone straight relaxed hair that needs to go in January.  So I will know my true length come January.  I will also need a whole new regimen......  One pic is of my texture and the other is my length.



Do it! Do it! Come  join us


----------



## daviine

I'm so tempted to BC 12.12.12.  Such a cool date. 

Going to look for other meaningful or interesting BC dates.


----------



## MissMusic

daviine too funny!


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey ladies,Ive been MIA, but could use a distraction from real life so I'm back lol. 

daviine 12-12-12 its the last repetitive date in our lifetime so that would be pretty cool!

You ladies' hair is looking fab...you make transitioning look easy! 

Anybody bcing soon? Have you has more dryness issues with the cooler weather? I have for sure...may dc twice a week to help.

 I'm 10 months post now....Ive decided I'm pretty sure I'll either bc on my birthday May 5 at 15 months or july 4 at 17 months.

I had a "moment" a few days ago and did a mini chop...I cut a good size handful of hair off. I meant to dust only but the shape of my hair was jacked up...I have breakage in the middle back area, so it was short there, but long on the bottom....it was a straight up mullet yall lol. I had to let the mullet go! I can still get it in a high bun, but I have to use bobby pins in the back so the hair that doesn't reach the top of my head doesn't stick out.

Rocking a loosely twisted protective style with a beanie today...


----------



## gn1g

I dont know how long I've been transitioning, maybe 4-5 months, I have about 5' of new growth.  I would love to bc but I need to wait until I reach shoulder length.

I have fine hair that tangles fast and even faster with the 2 textures.  I found out that conditioning is *UPER important*.  Infact I could not find a moisturizer that worked.  So I begin to go overboard with oil rinses and added babasu oil to some cholestral conditioner and it worked like a charm.

I will be wearing a top knot, buns, bantu knots and sometimes flat ironed hair until june.


----------



## Dayjoy

It's Wednesday, so for me that means it's week-count day.  Hmm...add the one, carry the four... *52 WEEKS!* I never thought I'd get to this day and I'm almost as happy as I'll be on BC day.  I wish today was the day.  I can't wait to go from this  to this .  29 more weeks to go.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> Hey ladies,Ive been MIA, but could use a distraction from real life so I'm back lol.
> 
> @daviine 12-12-12 its the last repetitive date in our lifetime so that would be pretty cool!
> 
> You ladies' hair is looking fab...you make transitioning look easy!
> 
> Anybody bcing soon? Have you has more dryness issues with the cooler weather? I have for sure...may dc twice a week to help.
> 
> I'm 10 months post now....Ive decided I'm pretty sure I'll either bc on my birthday May 5 at 15 months or july 4 at 17 months.
> 
> I had a "moment" a few days ago and did a mini chop...I cut a good size handful of hair off. I meant to dust only but the shape of my hair was jacked up...I have breakage in the middle back area, so it was short there, but long on the bottom....it was a straight up mullet yall lol. I had to let the mullet go! I can still get it in a high bun, but I have to use bobby pins in the back so the hair that doesn't reach the top of my head doesn't stick out.
> 
> Rocking a loosely twisted protective style with a beanie today...
> 
> View attachment 180385



Hey Leslie_C  I was wondering where you were.  I saw that tidbit about 12/12/12 and thought that would be a great date for a BC.  Too bad I'm not really ready.  

I did a trim and was tempted to minichop.  I already can't wait to cut the back of my hair.  I'm not sure if I'm going to do it on my next wash or wait a month or so.  It's the most healthy partof my hair so I have no problem with that.  Plus I have no need for the relaxed ends there; I don;t really do high buns.  

I've been DCing twice a week.  But no real reason--just because thats what I do when my hair gets too dry and/or unmanageable.


----------



## daviine

Dayjoy said:


> It's Wednesday, so for me that means its week-count day.  Hmm...add the one, carry the four... *52 WEEKS!*. I never thought I'd get to this day and I'm almost as happy as I'll be on BC day.  I wish today was the day.  I can't wait to go from this  to this .  29 more weeks to go.



Congrats Dayjoy!  

My last relaxer was on a Saturday so I count on Saturdays.  I was thinking of counting months now-- on the 12th.  Not sure yet.  

29 weeks?  So you have  BC date already? When is it?


----------



## Dayjoy

daviine said:


> Congrats Dayjoy!
> 
> My last relaxer was on a Saturday so I count on Saturdays.  I was thinking of counting months now-- on the 12th.  Not sure yet.
> 
> 29 weeks?  So you have  BC date already? When is it?



June 26, my birthday.   I realized that a year and a half was three weeks before my birthday, and summer seems like a good time to BC, so it will be my birthday gift to myself.


----------



## daviine

Dayjoy said:


> June 26, my birthday.   I realized that a year and a half was three weeks before my birthday, and summer seems like a good time to BC, so it will be my birthday gift to myself.



Perfect! My birthday is next month so I won't be ready plus it will be winter so I have no clue when it will happen.


----------



## Lanea87

Cowashed last night and I am back into my bun!!!!


----------



## Rae81

I have got to keep my hair stretched especially b my crown.  So every night I moisturize and put my hair in 4 ponytails take it down in the morning and weary a bun or ponytail then repeat at night

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Lanea87

^^^^I need to do the same because I have major shrinkage and crazy coils in the middle and back of my head.


----------



## Rae81

^^^its working well for me and makes wash days much easier for me.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Pinkerton

Only made it to 3 and a half weeks with the yarn braids.  Gave me nice mini break from my typical hair regimen though.  Luckily, I've got something of a mohawk so takedown time has probably been cut in half.  Off to DC tonight.


----------



## WorkInProgress88

40 wks post


----------



## uofmpanther

Hey ladies. I just wanted to post a quick tip.  I've had a lot of breakage in the back and my new growth was Sahara dry.   I recently started spritzing it twice a day with an oil and water mix and it is baby soft. 

In my oil and water, I use mainly olive oil and a little bit of castor oil as my carrier oils.  I also have a few drops of the following essential oils that I got at an organic store:  rosemary, lavender with tea tree, and peppermint.    I want to try grapeseed as a carrier next because I've heard good things. 

To be honest, I also have a little bit of spearmint, but that was only because I was out of peppermint at first; so I went to my kitchen cabinet...lol.  The spearmint is strong and I don't know if I'll do that again.


----------



## Shinka

My hair needs a trim.  I am debating on BC'ing to the inch of new growth or just getting half of the relaxed hair cut off. Luckily my hair isn't that long- about 6 inches at the crown and sides. I've done "the BC" a couple of times and I usually get frustrated between 1-3 inches of natural hair, and then relax. I get tired of the same hairstyles at that length ( twist and coils)... Kind of ironic, because I'm limited to one short relaxed style at that length too. 

Currently, the two textures and seeing long strands of hair break off isn't fun .I need a protein treatment and a trim, maybe I should just start with that


----------



## Lanea87

^^^^Yea just start low and slow.


----------



## CandiceC

I've been so lazy with my hair.  I've been wearing a wig or my hair under knit caps I have in various colors. 

I need to do a deep condition soon.


----------



## Lanea87

Just looked at my ticker, Im 11 months post today!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hey Ladies!

It's with a semi-heavy heart (I'm happy ya'll  ) that my time here is over. After a day or two short of 31 months of my transitioning, I must announce that  - I'm natural! 

Today, I went for my yearly wash, blow dry, and flat iron. With a necessary trim (I hated it, but it was necessary as my ends were  ), if I had any relaxed ends left, they are now gone! 

The day went well. I visited a salon that specializes in natural hair (though heat is used often for clients). The stylist was very profession and respectable (e.g. no eating or any other craziness) and was okay with my hair (Okay, meaning not as good as my hands but I baby my hair, so there ya go). In other words, she's worth another trip. I didn't share my time with anyone else and for that, my experience was good. (I have no clue to what my curl pattern is or what my length is - I believe I'm a bsl-partially mbl - correct/help! Thanks!)

Since this story is worthless without pictures, here ya go:


----------



## Shinka

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> It's with a semi-heavy heart (I'm happy ya'll  ) that my time here is over. After a day or two short of 31 months of my transitioning, I must announce that  - I'm natural!
> 
> Today, I went for my yearly wash, blow dry, and flat iron. With a necessary trim (I hated it, but it was necessary as my ends were  ), if I had any relaxed ends left, they are now gone!
> 
> The day went well. I visited a salon that specializes in natural hair (though heat is used often for clients). The stylist was very profession and respectable (e.g. no eating or any other craziness) and was okay with my hair (Okay, meaning not as good as my hands but I baby my hair, so there ya go). In other words, she's worth another trip. I didn't share my time with anyone else and for that, my experience was good. (I have no clue to what my curl pattern is or what my length is - I believe I'm a bsl-partially mbl - correct/help! Thanks!)
> 
> Since this story is worthless without pictures, here ya go:



Congrats!! Hair looks great!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Shinka said:


> Congrats!! Hair looks great!



Thanks!!! It was a long time coming.


----------



## MsDee14

chrisanddonniesmommy 

Your hair looks beautiful!!! It's sooo long!!


----------



## Dayjoy

chrisanddonniesmommy Beautiful!


----------



## january noir

^^^Nice! chrisanddonniesmommy  I can't wait until my time to shine!  I could only hope my hair grew out as beautifully as yours.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

MsDee14 said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful!!! It's sooo long!!



The best part is that it's all mine without any chemicals! I never thought I'd do it.


----------



## CandiceC

Congrats @chrisanddonniesmommy! Lovely hair!

It must feel so freeing to be all natural.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

CandiceC said:


> Congrats @chrisanddonniesmommy! Love hair!
> 
> It must feel so freeing to be all natural.



Yes, it is. 

I will lurk from time to time to help!


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012

*This is the length that I am starting with and I am not planning on doing the BC anytime soon. The only reason as to why I would get a BC is when the new growth eats all the relaxed ends and I am left with no other choice*.


----------



## daviine

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> I will lurk from time to time to help!



Alright now.... I'm going to hold you to this. Don't forget about us...mark your calendar if you have to.  

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## havilland

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> It's with a semi-heavy heart (I'm happy ya'll  ) that my time here is over. After a day or two short of 31 months of my transitioning, I must announce that  - I'm natural!
> 
> Today, I went for my yearly wash, blow dry, and flat iron. With a necessary trim (I hated it, but it was necessary as my ends were  ), if I had any relaxed ends left, they are now gone!
> 
> The day went well. I visited a salon that specializes in natural hair (though heat is used often for clients). The stylist was very profession and respectable (e.g. no eating or any other craziness) and was okay with my hair (Okay, meaning not as good as my hands but I baby my hair, so there ya go). In other words, she's worth another trip. I didn't share my time with anyone else and for that, my experience was good. (I have no clue to what my curl pattern is or what my length is - I believe I'm a bsl-partially mbl - correct/help! Thanks!)
> 
> Since this story is worthless without pictures, here ya go:



you are my hero!!!!!!!!  your hair looks lovely congrats on a 31 month transition.  your story gives me hope!


----------



## MissMusic

chrisanddonniesmommy  OMG! 31 months, that is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## LatterGlory

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> It's with a semi-heavy heart (I'm happy ya'll  ) that my time here is over. After a day or two short of 31 months of my transitioning, I must announce that  - I'm natural!
> 
> Today, I went for my yearly wash, blow dry, and flat iron. With a necessary trim (I hated it, but it was necessary as my ends were  ), if I had any relaxed ends left, they are now gone!
> 
> The day went well. I visited a salon that specializes in natural hair (though heat is used often for clients). The stylist was very profession and respectable (e.g. no eating or any other craziness) and was okay with my hair (Okay, meaning not as good as my hands but I baby my hair, so there ya go). In other words, she's worth another trip. I didn't share my time with anyone else and for that, my experience was good. (I have no clue to what my curl pattern is or what my length is - I believe I'm a bsl-partially mbl - correct/help! Thanks!)
> 
> Since this story is worthless without pictures, here ya go:



*Congatulations!*Lovely length!


----------



## january noir

Just got home from getting my hair done tonight; detangle, deep conditioned, blow dried and moisturized.   Almost 6 months!


----------



## Meemee6223

Double post


----------



## Meemee6223

More kinky twists! Yes, I'm a wuss, taking the easy way out, lol


----------



## Lanea87

Rae81 said:


> Just washed my hair after wearing it straight for 1 1/2 weeks and no heat damage YAY!!!. Thats my biggest fear. I am so ready to big chop especially since i realized my hair can fit into a ponytail and make a lil puff, but im afraid because the curls on one side of my head are tighter than the other side. I dont know if that will look right



Rae81
What did you use to straighten your hair?



Meemee6223 said:


> More kinky twists! Yes, I'm a wuss, taking the easy way out, lol



Meemee6223
I will be taking that easy route too at the beginning of the year. I need the money to get them done. Mines are $200 and I am graduating so I dont have the cash to pull out my butt at the moment.


----------



## MyTea

MyTea said:


> I've been thinking about transitioning for a while now. I'm the only one in my circle (other than my mom) that still relaxes. I am only two weeks post but I felt sooooo guilty after ( loved playing with my new growth). After talking to the bf he said you'd look great however your hair is so I'm taking the plunge.... Wish me luck!



Still a baby transitioner.... I'm at 5 weeks. DC and roller set today

10 weeks today I am in a protective style. I have loose hair crocheted into the back and individual braids in the front ( to cover the crochet)love it


----------



## Rae81

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Rae81
> What did you use to straighten your hair?
> 
> Nothing fancy, I originally was going to do a braid out so I did a quick cowash to get all that product it from when I washed and moisturized and sealed the night before. I used tressemme heat protectant before using my blow dryer with the comb attachment. Then I put ic fantasia heat protectant on each section before I flat ironed it. I don't use expensive blow dryer and flat irons, just cheap ones I got from Wal-Mart. They get my hair extremely straight,
> 
> sent from my galaxy


----------



## Rae81

^^^^I put my comment inside the quote by accident

sent from my galaxy


----------



## ElizaBlue

My last relaxer was in May of this year. What I've noticed since going back into my twists is that I have hair growing in between the braids. 

This appears to be simply new hair that if I was still relaxing may not have been there. So in essence my scalp hair is becoming more dense in numbers.

I'm not a hairologist but I suppose this has something to do with maintaining a longer life cycle in the hair I have so that new hairs can mix with older hairs.

The downsize is because my hair is growing so fast because I'm also taking vits that I have to do something about the gray streak sooner.


----------



## havilland

i got my black friday box from hairveda......i am a happy girl.  so far the red tea conditioner and moisturizer is a WIN!

i need a water filter though....now that my ends are older hair, i can literally feel the chlorine in the water.  my natural hair is resiliant, but the texlaxed ends get tangly when wet.  i def have to protect those ends with oil before my daily co wash to counteract the chems in the water.

going natural has taught me ALOT!


----------



## Rae81

I have got to get my crown under control now. I want to be able to wear wash and gos when I'm totally natural.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Okay so I am new to this thread but not new to being natural. I used to be natural for four years. I have been newly relaxed now for a year. I miss my curls. I remember first doing my big chop and noticing that I had tight curly hair and I loved it. I just got tired of dealing with my thickness it took too much time out of my day. Single strand knots were crazy. So now I decided I am going to be a straight natural who occasionally wears wash and goes. I am three months post relaxer. I am so excited. No big chop this time. We will see how this works for me. So far so good.


----------



## Shinka

So the trim I got last Thursday removed all my damaged ends. Unfortunately, the natural hair stylist hacked my hair and it was not cut into a style. I have some 4-5inch bangs. My crown and back has 2 inch pieces. My kitchen area has 4-5 inches one one side then 3 on the area. Smh

 I flat ironed it today and it does not look nice out. the twist out she put me in blended well, but I had a feeling something was off with my hair. 

Anywho, I put in a side French braid with a swoop bang for work tomorrow. Working with what I got :shrug:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy

Since I have chosen a BC date, all I can think about is cutting my hair.  I need this six months to hurry by.  I'm afraid one day I'll come out of a trance having BCed before I'd planned.


----------



## havilland

Shinka said:


> So the trim I got last Thursday removed all my damaged ends. Unfortunately, the natural hair stylist hacked my hair and it was not cut into a style. I have some 4-5inch bangs. My crown and back has 2 inch pieces. My kitchen area has 4-5 inches one one side then 3 on the area. Smh
> 
> I flat ironed it today and it does not look nice out. the twist out she put me in blended well, but I had a feeling something was off with my hair.
> 
> Anywho, I put in a side French braid with a swoop bang for work tomorrow. Working with what I got :shrug:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i'm sorry she just went at your hair like that....but it does look healthy and strong.


----------



## Lanea87

I been cutting everytime I wash, I feel that I will be natural without a BC soon. Im trying to hold out but we will see.....


----------



## MissMusic

Today, I am 19 months post relaxer. I met my goal, so I will Chop by Monday. I am so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## havilland

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I been cutting everytime I wash, I feel that I will be natural without a BC soon. Im trying to hold out but we will see.....



i dust almost weekly now.....


----------



## blue_flower

Well, I love my highlights and I'm going back to the salon this Friday to get them touched up. I'll probably get an inch or two cut off as well.


----------



## MyTea

So I went two different braided today to get an estimate. The first one was like your hair is so long and thick ( shoulder length)  so im already giving her the side eye.... she must not have been on lhcf before. Then she said I need smaller braids      Because my "hair is strong enough to handle it"... Have a feeling I'd be bald messing with this women. Gotta find a ps for transitioning.... Guess it won't be braids lol. Any suggestions?


----------



## ezina

MyTea said:


> So I went two different braided today to get an estimate. The first one was like your hair is so long and thick ( shoulder length)  so im already giving her the side eye.... she must not have been on lhcf before. Then she said I need smaller braids      Because my "hair is strong enough to handle it"... Have a feeling I'd be bald messing with this women. Gotta find a ps for transitioning.... Guess it won't be braids lol. *Any suggestions?*



Mini braids (no extensions).


----------



## MissMusic

MyTea Crochet Braids because its pretty hard to mess up adding extension hair to cornrows.


----------



## OhTall1

MyTea said:


> Gotta find a ps for transitioning.... Guess it won't be braids lol. Any suggestions?



I agree with MissMusic.  I killed my relaxed ends doing braid outs and curl former sets.  I'm about to get my 3rd set of crochet braids done on Monday and I love them!


----------



## likeacharm

I'm now a week away from being 1 year post . The bad news is that I had a set back two weeks ago. I used a different shampoo that left my hair extremely tangled and matted. It took me a week to detangle . I will see how bad the damage is on the 22nd when I flat iron my hair for Christmas.


----------



## Dayjoy

Today is 53/28.  This is how I'm going to count down from now on.  The first number is how many weeks into my transition I am, and the second number is the number of weeks until BC day.


----------



## Rae81

likeacharm said:


> I'm now a week away from being 1 year post . The bad news is that I had a set back two weeks ago. I used a different shampoo that left my hair extremely tangled and matted. It took me a week to detangle . I will see how bad the damage is on the 22nd when I flat iron my hair for Christmas.



Thus is why I stopped using shampoo every time I wash. All of the shampoos I.used stripped my hair and tangles it up

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Lanea87

havilland said:


> i dust almost weekly now.....



I haven't been dusting, I been cutting at the demarcation line


----------



## MsDee14

I have been rocking a highbun for like two weeks now. I need to twist my hair, but I am so lazy. This weekend, I will Henna, DC, then twist my hair. 
This may be an all day process, but I will keep my twists in for like 3 weeks. 

Attached is my bun. 

Oh and everyone thinks I'm already natural. Anyone else get this?
I'm like, "Can't you see these straight ends?!".


----------



## veesweets

Hi everyone! I'm semi new here (honestly lurked for a couple months to get used to the site) but I've been on my HJ since May 2011. I'm only 13 weeks post and I plan on transitioning for 18-24 months depending on how everything goes. I've read through most of the thread pages and got a lot of great information/tips from you ladies so I'm feeling pretty comfortable about the transition. Unless my texture changed from when I was younger I'm a 4a/4b mix. Just wanted to introduce myself to the group


----------



## daviine

Welcome veesweets!!!!


----------



## Leslie_C

MsDee14 said:


> I have been rocking a highbun for like two weeks now. I need to twist my hair, but I am so lazy. This weekend, I will Henna, DC, then twist my hair.
> This may be an all day process, but I will keep my twists in for like 3 weeks.
> 
> Attached is my bun.
> 
> Oh and everyone thinks I'm already natural. Anyone else get this?
> I'm like, "Can't you see these straight ends?!".



That is exactly how I wear my hair must of the time lol and ive been too lazy to retwist as well....my problem is medium twists wont hold in my hair so I have to twist small and it takes hours.

My hair has been dry and blah lately, but the last couple of days I've been sealing with castor oil and it has softened up a lot! It seems like coconut oil works best in the warner months for me bc its not doing the job right now.

ps chrisanddonniesmommy your hair looks gorgeous! So inspirational!


----------



## CandiceC

One year post relaxer!!!!


----------



## january noir

CandiceC said:


> One year post relaxer!!!!



CONGRATS!   
I'm jelly.


----------



## havilland

CandiceC said:


> One year post relaxer!!!!



CONGRATS!



veesweets said:


> Hi everyone! I'm semi new here (honestly lurked for a couple months to get used to the site) but I've been on my HJ since May 2011. I'm only 13 weeks post and I plan on transitioning for 18-24 months depending on how everything goes. I've read through most of the thread pages and got a lot of great information/tips from you ladies so I'm feeling pretty comfortable about the transition. Unless my texture changed from when I was younger I'm a 4a/4b mix. Just wanted to introduce myself to the group



WELCOME!


----------



## havilland

i flat ironed for thanksgiving....it lasted for 2 weeks.  here she was on her last day before i washed her.  i had pin curled it the night before and woke up to this


----------



## TokyoReina

I washed my hair a few days ago and for the first time I actually seriously  considered cutting it. It's been almost 1.5 years for me and I'm going to try to make it my full 2 as planned. I'm hoping when I do cut it I'll be at least apl but who knows! 

Can't wait to get the relaxed ends off though and get on with life. I'm not even all excited about it, my relaxed hair has been a distant memory for a long time!


----------



## Leslie_C

TokyoReina 1.5 yrs is awesome! That is about the longest I think I could go...but anytime after a year is free game for me, especially if I get more demarcation breakage.15-18 months will likely be a wrap.

Gathered up the drive to twist my hair yesterday. Id like to make them last two weeks....made it to about 11 days last time but I had to go out out of town and wanted fresh hair. My scalp kind of starts flaking after a week...hope to figure out how to avoid that. 

I had a strong urge to clip the thin ends off bc my twists would actually still have some hang time if I cut the relaxed ends.. .I know because I have a small section of breakage that is all natural in the back and those twist hang down a bit. My hair is on the fine side though and im not sure if I can pull off wearing twists as a style...might be too scalpy. Right now they are long enough to pin up in updos so thats how I wear them...if I bc Id have to wear them down.

When I do bc, I think Id like to wear twists a lot during the grow out phase with a twistout here and there. Its funny how I used to not like twists as a style and only planned to wear them at night for twistouts, but I have really come to love them now.


----------



## Rae81

How are yall doing your twist? Big twist or little twist, and how do yall get them to stay in?

sent from my galaxy


----------



## MsDee14

Rae81 said:


> How are yall doing your twist? Big twist or little twist, and how do yall get them to stay in?
> 
> sent from my galaxy


 
The size of my twists range from small to chunky. 
For the most part, either size stays in by sealing the ends with shea-butter and making sure to twist fairly tight.


----------



## daviine

Nice to see you TokyoReina. I was just wondering how you and your hair were doing a few days ago.


----------



## Dayjoy

:welcome3: veesweets


----------



## 3jsmom

Can anyone suggest some products for dry 4a/b coarse fine hair that is about 6 weeks post that is transitioning? Thanks


----------



## Dayjoy

OK. It's "real talk confession" time.  I feel compelled to admit that one of the things making my transition easier is that sometimes I...won't wash my hair between salon visits.  And I go to the salon about every four weeks.   Sometimes I just don't want to work with my transitioning hair and the breakage.  That's part of the reason I want to cut so badly.  I really like 2-3 times per week cowashing, but I'm just NOT going to deal with it right now.  Forgive me.


----------



## Shinka

Dayjoy said:


> OK. It's "real talk confession" time.  I feel compelled to admit that one of the things making my transition easier is that sometimes I...won't wash my hair between salon visits.  And I go to the salon about every four weeks.   Sometimes I just don't want to work with my transitioning hair and the breakage.  That's part of the reason I want to cut so badly.  I really like 2-3 times per week cowashing, but I'm just NOT going to deal with it right now.  Forgive me.



No shade here. This is completely understandable. I'm only a fraction of your time into this transition and I'm ready to get braids again.


----------



## january noir

3jsmom said:


> Can anyone suggest some products for dry 4a/b coarse fine hair that is about 6 weeks post that is transitioning? Thanks



3jsmom
I'm loving the Shea Moisture line sold at Target, Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in treatment and Mixed Chicks Leave-in and Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner.

Also the Agadir Argan Oil line, though expensive, is very good too.

However, I'm only 6 months in and who if that will change over time, but right now, these products are the shiznit for my hair.  I have fine and naturally thin hair.


----------



## napbella

Dayjoy said:


> OK. It's "real talk confession" time. I feel compelled to admit that one of the things making my transition easier is that sometimes I...won't wash my hair between salon visits. And I go to the salon about every four weeks.  Sometimes I just don't want to work with my transitioning hair and the breakage. That's part of the reason I want to cut so badly. I really like 2-3 times per week cowashing, but I'm just NOT going to deal with it right now. Forgive me.


 
Dayjoy
I'm feeling you on this. I like the "clean hair" smell and feel but being 6mos post it's just too much manipulation for my hair. So I have decided to do my hair once a month I also found a braider that is so frickin gentle that my hair is not stressed at all. Oh yeah, I use QB Aethiopika butter for hold and the burdock root butter for moisture. Loving it so far


----------



## Dee_33

Dayjoy said:


> OK. It's "real talk confession" time.  I feel compelled to admit that one of the things making my transition easier is that sometimes I...won't wash my hair between salon visits.  And I go to the salon about every four weeks.   Sometimes I just don't want to work with my transitioning hair and the breakage.  That's part of the reason I want to cut so badly.  I really like 2-3 times per week cowashing, but I'm just NOT going to deal with it right now.  Forgive me.




I was just thinking of only washing 1x a month when I go to the salon.  Yes salon visits make my transition easier.


----------



## TokyoReina

daviine said:


> Nice to see you @TokyoReina. I was just wondering how you and your hair were doing a few days ago.



Still going for it! I'm still hoping to get a clearer picture of my texture. I've been wanting to try some kind of cleansing cream and take some pics so I can...just sit and ponder that I guess.   I think it is so sad I don't have a clear picture of me natural in my head.


----------



## Leslie_C

Dayjoy no judgement here! I would totally wash every two weeks or so, but my head itches so bad if I go more than a week....and I had to work up to that bc of the itchy flakiness that I get. Do you oil your scalp? I'm open to suggestions to minimize excessive manipulation that has been leading to breakage.


----------



## Dayjoy

Leslie_C said:


> Dayjoy no judgement here! I would totally wash every two weeks or so, but my head itches so bad if I go more than a week....and I had to work up to that bc of the itchy flakiness that I get. Do you oil your scalp? I'm open to suggestions to minimize excessive manipulation that has been leading to breakage.



Actually, I don't oil my scalp.  For some reason I won't question, I'm on a real easy streak with my hair.  Even though it's cold here, neither my hair nor my scalp have been dry.  My salon flat irons have been holding until I go back, unless, of course, I wash and my hair doesn't seem to be suffering.  After a point I start adding moisturizer and coconut oil.  I've been self conscious about my hair smelling, and even that isn't happening (I can't believe it).  Not washing my hair is keeping me from cutting prematurely.  As long as I don't see the hair in its natural state, maybe I can resist the waves, coils, curls, and kinks. :crossfingers:


----------



## Shinka

My hair feels like butter. Shampoo with diluted optimum shampoo. I deep conditioned with Cathy Howse UBH conditioner under dome dryer for 15 minutes. Rinsed, then followed with Lekair deep conditioner for about 5 hours. Rinse & lightly toweld dried. I sprayed some UBH dew, dangled, and braided in big plaits. I upbraided one a few minutes ago and my hair is so soft. Unfortunately, I don't know what to do with it now


----------



## havilland

i have been having some good hair days.....i'm scared to mention it.....she might turn on me.

miss jessie's pillow soft curls in combination with some KCNT and almond oil have given me some nice hair days.

yay.....so glad i didn't cave in and relax a few weeks ago.

here she is from a wash n go yesterday


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> i have been having some good hair days.....i'm scared to mention it.....she might turn on me.
> 
> miss jessie's pillow soft curls in combination with some KKNT and almond oil have given me some nice hair days.
> 
> yay.....so glad i didn't cave in and relax a few weeks ago.



I'm glad you didn't relaxed either.


----------



## The Princess

Still hanging 39 weeks post


----------



## Rae81

Was really looking forward to doing wash n gos when I bc, but the way it's looking that won't be happening. Unless I can get the crown to change texture or something

sent from my galaxy


----------



## CandiceC

Rae81 said:


> Was really looking forward to doing wash n gos when I bc, but the way it's looking that won't be happening. Unless I can get the crown to change texture or something
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Rae81

Are your textures drastically different?


----------



## shunta

What a great thread. I'm only 3 mos post relaxer but I plan to transition w/o the BC as well. My head's too big for me to chop all my hair off, lol. I can't wait to see my hair a year from now. I'm 4a so I'm curious to see how my natural curls will look


----------



## Rae81

CandiceC said:


> Rae81
> 
> Are your textures drastically different?



The curls in the crown is much tighter and its real frizzy then the rest of my hair. I also have a section in the from that does not curl up at all. Im just trying to imagine how its all going to look when i bc


----------



## havilland

shunta said:


> What a great thread. I'm only 3 mos post relaxer but I plan to transition w/o the BC as well. My head's too big for me to chop all my hair off, lol. I can't wait to see my hair a year from now. I'm 4a so I'm curious to see how my natural curls will look




this is one of the reasons i didn't want to cut my hair 



Rae81 said:


> The curls in the crown is much tighter and its real frizzy then the rest of my hair. I also have a section in the from that does not curl up at all. Im just trying to imagine how its all going to look when i bc



your texture may change as you grown and the strands get longer and are better "trained"...my crown was a frizzy mess until about 2 months ago....now that i have more new growth it seems to "cooperate more".  it's still rougher texture and drier and a tighter curl, but it is easier to manage now.   reason unknown.



3jsmom said:


> Can anyone suggest some products for dry 4a/b coarse fine hair that is about 6 weeks post that is transitioning? Thanks



what type of product do you need?  shampoo, conditioner, leave in, deep conditioner, gel....need more specifics.  if you are looking for recommendations on all the above, i suggest starting with a line of products like Shea Moisture, Tresemme Naturals, Kenra, Shescenit, Hairveda, Curls or Deva Curl (to name a few). try the cleanser, conditioner and leave in from an entire line and then reading some blogs, threads in LHCF, and you tube to find other ladies who have your hair type and try ONE product at a time to find staples you like.  HTH


----------



## Dee_33

Can't believe I'm 6 months post.  The longest I've gone is 9 months then I relaxed again.  This time I'm gonna push through.  Going back to the salon was the best thing I've done for this transition.  Giving up buying breakfast and lunch made room in my budget for salon visits.  Until I learn how to flatiron my own hair, I'm leaving it to the pros.


----------



## MissMusic

I BC'd!! I recorded some of it and took pics, Check out this thread for the results. 

I can't explain how happy I am that I transitioned for 19 months!


----------



## havilland

MissMusic said:


> I BC'd!! I recorded some of it and took pics, Check out this thread for the results.
> 
> I can't explain how happy I am that I transitioned for 19 months!






congrats!


----------



## hajiteen

Hello Ladies, I posted here a few months ago and I just came back to give you all an update 
So in October 2012 I made 13 months post relaxer, I went ahead and cut off the rest of my relaxed hair which was about 3-5 inches left.
As of right now (december) I am 15 months post relaxer and completely natural. 
My hair is about 5.5 inches long throughout and I mostly wear it in wash n go styles or cornrows. I am so glad I finally did the big chop. I love my hair!
If you have any questions just comment down below and ill try to answer them and thank you for all your support so far.
The pictures below are of my hair recently, the first one is a wash n go from November, whereas the second and third are from when I streched my hair this december.


----------



## Dayjoy

MissMusic and hajiteen  to you both on your big chops!  Both of you have beautiful hair and you are inspirational!

E.T.A.  Thanks for the updates.  We really need to see them in this thread.  I know that personally, they keep me on course.


----------



## havilland

I feel ilke I'm the only one who gets tempted to texlax.  I never get tempted to cut my hair. I get tired of detangling and want all one texture, BUT I don't want to give up length to get it.....  I love my roots and my ends.  LOL


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> I feel ilke I'm the only one who gets tempted to texlax.  I never get tempted to cut my hair. I get tired of detangling and want all one texture, BUT I don't want to give up length to get it.....  I love my roots and my ends.  LOL



Hmm...before I decided to transition I thought the temptation to return to texlaxing would be my biggest problem.  Now that you mention it, I realize the thought hasn't entered my head once, but the temptation to cut is ever present.  While long hair was what I wanted when I first came to the board, I think seeing all of the volume and bigness of natural hair has made length much less of an issue, especially since I feel that I can have big hair long before long hair.  I can rock a big twist out in another six more months, but I won't have long straightened hair probably for another year and a half.


----------



## Shinka

havilland said:


> I feel ilke I'm the only one who gets tempted to texlax.  I never get tempted to cut my hair. I get tired of detangling and want all one texture, BUT I don't want to give up length to get it.....  I love my roots and my ends.  LOL



I had this thought yesterday. I gave in to the texlax temp last April or so. We can do it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

havilland said:


> I feel ilke I'm the only one who gets tempted to texlax.  I never get tempted to cut my hair. I get tired of detangling and want all one texture, BUT I don't want to give up length to get it.....  I love my roots and my ends.  LOL



Temptation is normal and it will lurk as you complete your goals. Don't give in. The light is at the end of the tunnel. Trust.


----------



## CandiceC

Rae81 said:


> The curls in the crown is much tighter and its real frizzy then the rest of my hair. I also have a section in the from that does not curl up at all. Im just trying to imagine how its all going to look when i bc




Rae81 Ah I see. My hair is looser at the crown and rougher around the perimeter. I wonder how things will turn out for me too after I bc. Perhaps it'll be like havilland said and cooperate more the longer it gets.


----------



## Rae81

How do yall wear your hair most days? I wear a bun mostly but am getting tired of it

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> How do yall wear your hair most days? I wear a bun mostly but am getting tired of it
> 
> sent from my galaxy




i wear a ponytail like this every day or i put this ponytail pictured in a  bun.....i take it down at night and let it dry, moisturize and put it right back up.

i will start my wigs regimen next week.


----------



## daviine

havilland Your hair is so pretty but where are your relaxed ends? Your hair looks natural in this picture.


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> i wear a ponytail like this every day or i put this ponytail pictured in a  bun.....i take it down at night and let it dry, moisturize and put it right back up.
> 
> i will start my wigs regimen next week.



You have some pretty hair.


----------



## The Princess

I have two months until I'm 1 year post. Time is flying. I never ever went this long without relaxing. 

I still have people asking me why I'm going natural and why I cut my hair. 



I do miss my hair but I can't wait to do two strands twists and it grow this long natural.


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> I feel ilke I'm the only one who gets tempted to texlax.  I never get tempted to cut my hair. I get tired of detangling and want all one texture, BUT I don't want to give up length to get it.....  I love my roots and my ends.  LOL



No you not the only one. I had to throw all the relaxed out my house, so I won't get tempted.


----------



## ronie

Wow havilland, i had to come out of lurking mode to say how pretty you hair is. I am 10 months post, not knowing whether i was stretching or transitioning. Therefore i have been stalking this thread, and i was planning on joining when i make my decision at the beginning of the year. It is a wonderful thread, and i will definitely be joining the party if i don't relax at the end of the year.
How long have you been transitioning? To me you are already fully natural.


----------



## january noir

Why oh why does my hair grow at a snail's pace?  Ugh!


----------



## Lanea87

Rae81 said:


> How do yall wear your hair most days? I wear a bun mostly but am getting tired of it
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Wigs! 
Real hair is in cornrolls under.


----------



## Rae81

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Wigs!
> Real hair is in cornrolls under.



I have never worn a wig but I have been  thinking about it. I want to wear  straight hair but I don't want to use heat on my real hair.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

daviine said:


> @havilland Your hair is so pretty but where are your relaxed ends? Your hair looks natural in this picture.



LOL my hair was texlaxed. so it's not bone straight on the ends. 
the curl pattern is about the same, just a little looser, however the ends and roots fight each other like they are fake cousins. 



The Princess said:


> You have some pretty hair.



thank you so much for the compliment 



ronie said:


> Wow @havilland, i had to come out of lurking mode to say how pretty you hair is. I am 10 months post, not knowing whether i was stretching or transitioning. Therefore i have been stalking this thread, and i was planning on joining when i make my decision at the beginning of the year. It is a wonderful thread, and i will definitely be joining the party if i don't relax at the end of the year.
> How long have you been transitioning? To me you are already fully natural.



thank you so much....y'all making me blush.   i am 19 months post texlax.....i still have about 6-7 inches of texlaxed hair.  my hair is not bone straight so the difference in texture is not too visible.  i'll have to take a picture of a soaking wet strand of hair so you all can see the difference.


----------



## Leslie_C

havilland said:


> LOL my hair was texlaxed. so it's not bone straight on the ends.
> the curl pattern is about the same, just a little looser, however the ends and roots fight each other like they are fake cousins.
> 
> thank you so much for the compliment
> 
> thank you so much....y'all making me blush.   i am 19 months post texlax.....i still have about 6-7 inches of texlaxed hair.  my hair is not bone straight so the difference in texture is not too visible.  i'll have to take a picture of a soaking wet strand of hair so you all can see the difference.



havilland your hair is truly beautiful...I wouldn't want to cut it either, whats the point if it is healthy and the difference in the two textures isnt even noticable? Lucky girl! Mine is drastic bc I have 4bish hair...my ends are hanging on by a thread lol.


----------



## pattyr5

Finally hit BSL at 4 months post. Now just imagining how long it with take to get to BSL with all natural hair.


----------



## havilland

pattyr5 said:


> Finally hit BSL at 4 months post. Now just imagining how long it with take to get to BSL with all natural hair.


 
congrats!


----------



## Shinka

I think I may be ready to rock the 1 inch fro. The relaxed hair irks me!!!  The roots want to be wild, soft and free. The ends are oppressing and minimizing their glory.


----------



## Rae81

All I keep thinking about is cutting off my relaxed ends. I just think it will be so much easier to manage. My hair tangles up at the line of demarcation.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## RemyRem

So I'm in the process of taking all my Senegalese twists out after about 2 months. And I must say my hair has grown fast. This process of taking them out though .....sucks lol. erplexed But I will probably update later on the length of my hair after I wash and DC. Wish me luck ladies


----------



## CandiceC

Shinka said:


> I think I may be ready to rock the 1 inch fro. The relaxed hair irks me!!!  The roots want to be wild, soft and free. The ends are oppressing and minimizing their glory.





Rae81 said:


> All I keep thinking about is cutting off my relaxed ends. I just think it will be so much easier to manage. My hair tangles up at the line of demarcation.
> 
> sent from my galaxy



I'm tempted to cut my hair too!! Even moreso now that I made my one-year goal.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

BahamaMama said:


> 1 year today! (Or was it yesterday with the extra leap year day?:scratchch)
> Anyway, yay! So tempted to big chop...but not as much as I was a few months ago.
> Weaving it up next week so I'll probably stay on a transitioning 'plan' a little longer. Now that I'm here actually, I'm having a hard time thinking about letting go of my straggly processed but long-ish hair past the 4-6" of natural hair.
> Don't want short hair shock!
> But I keep thinking of doing the BC mostly because of hair unevenness- some of it's fully natural already because the processed parts fell off a long time ago.
> 
> The attached pic is from about 1 month ago when I flat-ironed. This kind of inconsistency is all over my head (hair is 5" to 16" ).



Welp- there goes that: BC'd a little over a week ago on 12/11 (@ 67 weeks post) so now, about 5" hair all over. Couldn't take those scragglies any longer!
Still in short hair shock but getting braided soon...


----------



## havilland

wow!   everyone seems ready to cut cut cut!  LOL

i'm not....19 months post and i am hiding under a wig until Christmas.....


----------



## Oneprettypa

HELP!!! 

So I haven't had a relaxer since April of this year and I was NOT blessed with the ability to do my own hair! In order to not put heat in my hair, cut it or get another relaxer, I've been wearing sew ins since April.  My husband made a subtle comment that he wants to see my real hair erplexed!

Tomorrow I have an appointment to get my install taken down, washed and DC'd.  Do you have any suggestions for a hairstyle that would last through the holidays that doesn't require a lot of heat? I browsed up thread but most of you are WAAAYYY more advanced than I am with hair .  Please help with a few LOW MAINTENANCE style suggestions!  Thank you all!


----------



## fasika

I'm also transitioning from texlaxed hair (slightly over 10 months). I sometimes get the urge to BC and call it a day, other times I dream of relaxing it again. 

I have 3 issues I'm trying to fix:
- Tons of breakage and shedding - I usually shed a lot (iron deficiency among other things), but it's super pronounced the past couple of months, and breakage is also on steroids. 
- Finding a leave-in product that works great on both the relaxed and natural hair. This is proving really hard. I'm making do with great on relaxed and so-so on natural
- Flaking scalp - I've clarified, increased wash days, reduced wash days, oiled scalp, left it unoiled, etc. I've tried everything


----------



## shortt29

I've been so busy with school that I haven't been on LHCF like I used to  but now that winter break has officially started for me, I'm baaaacccck!!!!  But I'm, not exactly pleased with my transitioning hair.  I will be one year post in February so I'm not sad but one section of my permed ends are gone...just snapped right off and I believe it was from bunning everyday. Even though I was moving the bun around, I'm not sure if my hair could take it. 
My plan is to evaluate the state of my transitioning hair, trim more of the permed ends off and figure out a few other styles I can do without losing so much of the ends.


----------



## shortt29

fasika Looks like we are on the same timeline in our transition!!! I truly didn't want to lose any length but breakage has gotten the best of the middle and right side of the back of my hair  I feel you on the breakage on steroids!

Have you tried Giovanni Direct Leave-in? I found that works really good as a leave in on my hair...keeps it moisturized and I wear A LOT of wet buns.


----------



## fasika

shortt29, no I haven't tried it even though I've seen it posted on this board for years. I might have to just bite the bullet and go get some. Thanks for the recommendation!!

How long are you planning to transition? I hope to reach 18 months - last time I transitioned, I lasted something like 20 months before cutting.


----------



## shortt29

fasika I don't ever plan on big chopping! I don't have the head or face for that so I will just trim and chop the ends until I am eventually perm free! In these 10 months, I had so much breakage and I my hair was dusting bsl when I first decided to transition...the perm ends are just leaving me on their own but I don't want anything shorter than shoulder length hair


----------



## fasika

That makes sense (to cut gradually) and that's what I tried to do last time I chopped. However, I ended up cutting it on a total whim, it was totally unplanned. I'd washed my hair and was trying to put it in a ponytail when the stringy ends just pissed me off. I took a pair of scissors to them and within 3 minutes I was done lol. After a 20-month transition, post-BC, the nape was at APL and the front was reaching a full NL (straightened). In hindsight that was a perfect length to cut at for me, so I'm hoping to get close to it now too.


----------



## Shinka

I went ahead and did it. Not too happy. I went to same natural salon, but tried a different stylist- she cut too much off and it's not very even. Kind of a buzz kill. Nonetheless, it's a big chop.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

Shinka said:


> I went ahead and did it. Not too happy. I went to same natural salon, but tried a different stylist- she cut too much off and it's not very even. Kind of a buzz kill. Nonetheless, it's a big chop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

you look cute!  congrats

yall are just leaving me!


----------



## Dee_33

Oneprettypa said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> So I haven't had a relaxer since April of this year and I was NOT blessed with the ability to do my own hair! In order to not put heat in my hair, cut it or get another relaxer, I've been wearing sew ins since April. My husband made a subtle comment that he wants to see my real hair erplexed!
> 
> Tomorrow I have an appointment to get my install taken down, washed and DC'd. Do you have any suggestions for a hairstyle that would last through the holidays that doesn't require a lot of heat? I browsed up thread but most of you are WAAAYYY more advanced than I am with hair . Please help with a few LOW MAINTENANCE style suggestions! Thank you all!


 

Oneprettypa I say go with a curly style like a rod set or straw set.  Either that or rollerset with the roots flat-ironed.


----------



## Dee_33

I'm def going to be a straight-haired natural, I'm loving my straight hair these days.


----------



## Shinka

havilland said:


> you look cute!  congrats
> 
> yall are just leaving me!



Thanks & Sorry Gurl. I have so much stressing me. Unfortunately my hair was the easiest to solve :/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

me and my wild child wig, Tammy.  hiding my hair from Santa until Christmas


----------



## Rae81

I need to get into wigs

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Oneprettypa

luving me said:


> Oneprettypa I say go with a curly style like a rod set or straw set.  Either that or rollerset with the roots flat-ironed.



Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## CandiceC

Shinka said:


> I went ahead and did it. Not too happy. I went to same natural salon, but tried a different stylist- she cut too much off and it's not very even. Kind of a buzz kill. Nonetheless, it's a big chop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## CandiceC

Rae81 said:


> I need to get into wigs
> 
> sent from my galaxy


 
Give it a try!


----------



## daviine

Shinka said:


> I went ahead and did it. Not too happy. I went to same natural salon, but tried a different stylist- she cut too much off and it's not very even. Kind of a buzz kill. Nonetheless, it's a big chop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So purty!  You look great!


----------



## Highly Favored8

I will be 104 weeks post next week and I am not looking back.


----------



## daviine

Okay....so.... I was diagnosed with female pattern baldness today and my derm wants me to keep track of my hair growth with photos.  I laughed and had to confess that we do this all the time anyway. 

Anyway, she would've taken the photo today but she said my natural hair makes it hard to see the problem area.  She wanted me to straighten my hair so that it would be easier to track the growth.  So I don't really know how to straighten my hair even though I do have a flat iron.  I told her I'd have to consult my online hair buddies.  

So, I'm not sure how to do this.  I think I'm only going to straighten the hair surrounding the problem area.  If so, does it have to be with a flat iron?  Maybe I can blowdry it--but I don;t know how to do that either.  Then I was thinking I could stretch my hair but not sure if that would do either.  Any ideas?  

Also-- the other day I was thinking about how nothing seems to work on my hair---and I was wondering if the amount of product I use can be a factor.  Maybe I need to be more heavy-handed.  I don't know.  

shortt29  I also use Giovanni Direct Leave-In.  What do you seal your hair with afterwards?  What do you moisturize your hair with between washes?


----------



## daviine

Highly Favored8 said:


> I will be 104 weeks post next week and I am not looking back.



@Highly Favored8
That's like two years!  Wow!:notworthy  When do you think you'll BC?


----------



## Highly Favored8

daviine. No big chop for me. I cut off all of my relaxed ends in April or June of 2012.


----------



## Highly Favored8

daviine 

Please do not quote pictures.

The first three pictures are/is my hair now today. About 100 weeks post.

In the last picture in the solid blue shirt was my hair when I was transtioning. I chopped off all of my relaxed ends either in April or June of 2012. The other picture in my stripped blue shirt is when my hair was relaxed. In December 2010. Which was my last relaxer.


----------



## daviine

Nice progress- your hair is even longer now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladyscorpian14

I'm getting micro braids tomorrow they will last until march!


----------



## Shinka

Oops wrong thread ( barber fixed my hair)


----------



## Dee_33

^^^super cute.  Love the cut and your brows.


----------



## blue_flower

Last Friday I got my highlights touched up! I went to a Dominican salon so of course I got the blow out. My hair is still straight but I'm going to wash it tomorrow night. I'm very curious to see what my highlights will look like when my hair is curly again. Straight hair is too high maintenance and restrictive, that's why I rarely wear my hair straight.



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=576111


----------



## Dee_33

^^^love your highlight pics.  I'm thinking of a golden brown for me, but I'm nervous about dry hair and possible breakage.


----------



## havilland

Shinka said:


> Oops wrong thread ( barber fixed my hair)


 
LOOKS AWESOME! pretty


----------



## Rae81

Godyssey said:


> Question for ladies who are avoiding heat... and for those who are around a year or more post relaxer.
> 
> Can you see length on the ends?  Or does your hair just grow outward (getting/looking bigger) as opposed to actually looking longer?



My hair is getting bigger. The only way I can tell how long my hair is by taking some hair and stretch out. But when I wet it I feel like it's getting shorter because the new growth is growing outward

sent from my galaxy


----------



## CandiceC

Daily temptation to BC? What the heck?! This urge better go away. 

I need to start looking at some short natural hair tutorials so I'm not totally lost if I do it. Maybe it'll discourage me cause I'm too lazy right now to style it.  I just wanna keep hiding my hair and growing it out. Having it look ragged and uneven keeps my hair under a cap or wig.


----------



## havilland

i can not stand straightening my hair and then watching it revert when i walk in a warm room...... argh!


----------



## uofmpanther

I kept getting the urge to BC this week; so, to curb it, I went to the salon and had her cut my straightened hair up from my shoulder to my ear as my cutting fix and to get me to completely natural faster.   The picture is from my camera on my phone, so it didn't come out great. 

I also took a picture of my natural curl from one of my shed hairs to motivate me.  Apparently, I have a defined curl pattern.  Who knew? 

Can't wait to be fully natural!


----------



## havilland

it's alot of cutting going on up in here..... LOL


----------



## Rae81

I am going to cut my hair the next time I straighten, maybe a lil below sl
 My only fear is that if I do that I may be fully natural in the back

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

@Rae81

i would cut the back and don't cut the front until next time.....that way you can still have some styling options that require longer hair in the front (like a bun or ponytail)....also if you don't like it, you didn't do your whole head.


----------



## likeacharm

I can't wait till all my hair is natural! I got my 1yr post hair flat ironed on sat. and my natural hair feels soo much more thick and healthy than my relaxed hair. I'm aiming for 2.5-3 years of transitioning, so I still have a long way to go.


----------



## CandiceC

I asked DH to get me some hair shears for Christmas.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I used to subscribe to this thread during my transition, I am now 1 yr post BC and I can honestly say I should have went natural yrs ago. I got so many good ideas for styles, product recs, ect. 

You ladies keep up the good work and continue doing what your doing!


----------



## A856

well I'm too lazy to do a search as to how many wks post, i do know I'm 2yrs post. and this morning i cut my raggedy permed ends, so i guess you can say im all natural!!!

off to the bss to get products so i can make this work


----------



## shortt29

daviine said:


> Okay....so.... I was diagnosed with female pattern baldness today and my derm wants me to keep track of my hair growth with photos.  I laughed and had to confess that we do this all the time anyway.
> 
> Anyway, she would've taken the photo today but she said my natural hair makes it hard to see the problem area.  She wanted me to straighten my hair so that it would be easier to track the growth.  So I don't really know how to straighten my hair even though I do have a flat iron.  I told her I'd have to consult my online hair buddies.
> 
> So, I'm not sure how to do this.  I think I'm only going to straighten the hair surrounding the problem area.  If so, does it have to be with a flat iron?  Maybe I can blowdry it--but I don;t know how to do that either.  Then I was thinking I could stretch my hair but not sure if that would do either.  Any ideas?
> 
> Also-- the other day I was thinking about how nothing seems to work on my hair---and I was wondering if the amount of product I use can be a factor.  Maybe I need to be more heavy-handed.  I don't know.
> 
> shortt29  I also use Giovanni Direct Leave-In.  What do you seal your hair with afterwards?  What do you moisturize your hair with between washes?



Sorry daviine I'm just seeing this but I seal with grape seed oil. Honestly I Cowash almost everyday since I work out daily so I don't really moisturize between washes.


----------



## The Princess

First time using Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme and I like it. My hair has been dry for three days and tight to the scalp. I mist my hair with water and added the Buttercreme, instant moisture. I know it has bad ingredients but my hair is soft, smooth, moisturized and curly. 

I see why it's a winner.


----------



## rayellejd14

I just got bored with my relaxed hair, so I've decided to transition. I'm 13 weeks post now, and apl. I'm trying not to use so much heat during the winter break, and I've fallen in love with these twist outs. I use Curls Unleashed, with kemi oyl on top when I do a twist out or bantu knot out. Otherwise, I flat iron w Silk Elements w Olive Oil and put kemi oyl on my hair everyday. 

I didn't relax til I was 13, and I don't remember ever being so interested in my natural hair, now I can't stop touching it lol.


----------



## Napp

how early is too early to start hoarding conditioner for my natural days?


----------



## Rae81

I.used wen today and my new growth was popping, . Made me want to chop off all the relaxed ends and be fully natural

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Dayjoy

Tomorrow is 55/26.  I can't believe two more weeks have gone by this quickly.  I'm more than 2/3 of the way through my transition.  I think.


----------



## havilland

i am bunning it up for the moment....i want to get my hair professionally pineapple braided to put under a half wig.  i can't believe i have too much hair to make a half wig really work for me anymore.  it looks ok, but it's lumpy feeling and uncomfortable....i need a different plan.  i'm sick of my hair right now.  she's acting fine, but i am tired of styling.  i want to put my hair away for a few weeks.


----------



## MsDee14

The urge to BC on New Years day is getting stronger by the second. MUST hide all shears tonight!!


----------



## Lanea87

Rae81 said:


> I have never worn a wig but I have been  thinking about it. I want to wear  straight hair but I don't want to use heat on my real hair.
> 
> sent from my galaxy



I have been wearing them for so long ppl think its mines. I havea lace closure in the front. If you search my name in this thread you will see a picture of it Rae81



Rae81 said:


> All I keep thinking about is cutting off my relaxed ends. I just think it will be so much easier to manage. My hair tangles up at the line of demarcation.
> 
> Mines too, thats why I keep it braided and stretched out!
> sent from my galaxy





Rae81 said:


> I need to get into wigs
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Yes you do. They are all not wiggy like.


----------



## CandiceC

MsDee14 said:


> The urge to BC on New Years day is getting stronger by the second. MUST hide all shears tonight!!



You gonna have a Nappy New Year?

I keep thinking about cutting, but I remind myself that the relaxed ends I have left are helping me retain my natural hair as it grows.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Got some Nubian twist. January will be 9 months... I'm hopin to to keep up until next May... Probably will keep twist and full head sew ins in.  I probably only have a couple of inches left because my hair was so short. Scurf and Jamaican castor oil have been doing wonders. I love those products.

Happy new year and happy natural hair growing in 2013


----------



## havilland

i cut about an 1inch and 1/2 off last night......just some scraggly ends that were holding on.

i can really see now why i couldn't retain past a certain length when i was relaxed.  my hair is just too fine....the chemicals made my hair too weak.  even with relaxer stretching, those ends just start to disintergrate after about shoulder blade length.

i did a length check on my natural rootage and my new growth is at shoulder length stretched.

i am going to flat iron and do a length check tomorrow before 2013 arrives.

then i am going to braid it up and wig it.


----------



## RazberryDazzle

I actually did the big chop a few years ago only to end up relaxing again and ending up with hard, dry brittle hair. I had achieved at least 12 inches of growth. Long story short, I now have 9 inches of hair that is nearly free of relaxer. I've been trimming off the dead hair gradually and wearing braids. It works! And thanks to this LHCF my hair is thriving!!


----------



## MsDee14

CandiceC said:


> *You gonna have a Nappy New Year?
> *
> I keep thinking about cutting, but I remind myself that the relaxed ends I have left are helping me retain my natural hair as it grows.



 The urges have passed! If I ever get the urge again, I'm going to just hide my hair in some kinky twists or braids.


----------



## CandiceC

MsDee14 said:


> The urges have passed! If I ever get the urge again, I'm going to just hide my hair in some kinky twists or braids.


 
Ok. Good! 

I need to get some kinky twists or braids soon. :scratchch That may help me get to May like I'd like. It seems like such a long way away though.


----------



## Dayjoy

I've been watching tons of Big Chop videos for the last three days.  I just keep thinking New Year:  New Hair.  It's all I can think about.  I figure if I cut my hair now, it will force me to wear make up and jewelry, dress better, and just present myself better overall instead of leaving the house in the any-old-thing I've been wearing.  I hope this feeling passes because cutting now will put me at a year earlier than my original plan and six months earlier than my latest goal.  I really didn't want to have hair this short again.  I'm supposed to wash my hair tomorrow.  I just hope that my ends make it to the end of wash day.


----------



## missbugg21

I'd like to join this thread as I am officially transitioning for THE 3RD TIME! 

I started my HHJ in May 2010 with my first transition attempt, but at 8mos. post, I relaxed because I figured I could just take care of my relaxed hair better and grow, grow, grow.  Well, about 7 months into my new relaxed HHJ, I became pregnant and didn't want to relax while pregnant, so I started my 2nd transition attempt.  AGAIN, at 8 mos. post (6 mos pregnant) I relaxed again and my hair was in excellent condition!  It may have been the long stretches, or the pregnancy hormones (or combination of both), but I was very happy with my hair progress.  

Then... when my son was 9 weeks old, the dreaded postpartum shedding began.  I have a SEVERE case and although I am retaining length, I am losing a lot of hair.  This, as well as my desire for an all around healthier lifestyle, I decided to transition to natural again.

My last relaxer was Sept. 1, 2012 making me currently 17 weeks post.  I just put my hair into jumbo box braids to help me during my transition.  I DO NOT plan to BC, but rather do mini-trims while I maintain most of my current length (APL - BSL).

Thanks in advance for your support... I will definitely need it.


----------



## SugarRush

Still lurking in this thread. I've had my twists for over 2 months now and I just wash and DC every 1 - 2 weeks, moisturize and bun. I really want to remove the twists but dealing with my transitioning hair can be so frustrating and  I'll have the urge to just cut


----------



## havilland

my hair is oiled up and in a grandma bun today....DS :littleangfoiled my hair plans.  LOL  he's not feeling well, so i am providing tlc for my little biscuit-man today.


----------



## JJamiah

The Princess said:


> First time using Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme and I like it. My hair has been dry for three days and tight to the scalp. I mist my hair with water and added the Buttercreme, instant moisture. I know it has bad ingredients but my hair is soft, smooth, moisturized and curly.
> 
> I see why it's a winner.


 
The Princess I love her products that I use. They definitely work for me. I use this to rod set my hair and Muy Bien.... I love it!


----------



## january noir

JJamiah said:


> The Princess I love her products that I use. They definitely work for me. I use this to rod set my hair and Muy Bien.... I love it!



 JJamiah  HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Lanea87

I want some Poetic Justice braids dang it!
I keep snipping whenever I CW or regular wash.


----------



## Lanea87

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Got some Nubian twist. January will be 9 months... I'm hopin to to keep up until next May... Probably will keep twist and full head sew ins in.  I probably only have a couple of inches left because my hair was so short. *Scurf* and Jamaican castor oil have been doing wonders. I love those products.
> 
> Happy new year and happy natural hair growing in 2013



AXtremeTakeover, what is that?


----------



## havilland

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @AXtremeTakeover, what is that?




i think she meant S-Curl


----------



## Dayjoy

*big sigh* I peeked into the TWA thread and that helped me decide NOT to cut.  I am SO TIRED of the two textures, but I guess I'll be waiting a little longer.  Washing is NOT fun, but hair this short is not for me again.


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> *big sigh* *I peeked into the TWA thread* and that helped me decide NOT to cut.  I am SO TIRED of the two textures, but I guess I'll be waiting a little longer.  Washing is NOT fun, but hair this short is not for me again.



Dayjoy
I did too.   I guess I'll be on this journey forever!


----------



## JJamiah

january noir said:


> @JJamiah HAPPY NEW YEAR!


 
january noir  Happy New Years! 
How are you?
Congrats on your transition  
I know you have awesome products. Wen makes it so easy to transition too  Chaz was a major part of that reason


----------



## january noir

JJamiah said:


> january noir  Happy New Years!
> How are you?
> Congrats on your transition
> I know you have awesome products. Wen makes it so easy to transition too  Chaz was a major part of that reason



JJamiah
I'm fine love!  And you?  How was your Christmas?
You know I try not to be a product junkie, so I got my Shea Moisture products, my Mixed Chicks products and my Wen so I'm goot for a good while!


----------



## JJamiah

january noir said:


> @JJamiah
> I'm fine love! And you? How was your Christmas?
> You know I try not to be a product junkie, so I got my Shea Moisture products, my Mixed Chicks products and my Wen so I'm goot for a good while!


 january noir
I was sick for Christmas.  and still sick 
I got WEN 5 pack for the holiday and bought lots of Miss Jessies galore for myself 

I have an up to four year haitus in my purchasing for hair ability. I have to put a dent in it.  

How long do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## january noir

JJamiah said:


> january noir
> I was sick for Christmas.  and still sick
> I got WEN 5 pack for the holiday and bought lots of Miss Jessies galore for myself
> 
> I have an up to four year haitus in my purchasing for hair ability. I have to put a dent in it.
> 
> How long do you plan on transitioning?


JJamiah
  Feel better.  I'm feeling a sore throat coming on myself.  I just got rid of a cold a few weeks ago. 

Nice haul!  I want to pick up more Wen travel packs (I had a few and put them in with gift bags I made for my personal trainer and counter girl (at the gym).   I wanted to do the Miss Jessie's BOGO sale, but I had just spent hundreds of dollars on Shea Moisture and Mixed Chicks, so I passed.  Maybe the next time.

Since I'm a slow grower, I expect to transition for 2+ years or when I can put my natural hair into a ponytail, whatever comes first.


----------



## JJamiah

january noir said:


> @JJamiah
> Feel better. I'm feeling a sore throat coming on myself. I just got rid of a cold a few weeks ago.
> 
> Nice haul! I want to pick up more Wen travel packs (I had a few and put them in with gift bags I made for my personal trainer and counter girl (at the gym). I wanted to do the Miss Jessie's BOGO sale, but I had just spent hundreds of dollars on Shea Moisture and Mixed Chicks, so I passed. Maybe the next time.
> 
> Since I'm a slow grower, I expect to transition for 2+ years or when I can put my natural hair into a ponytail, whatever comes first.


 
Thank you so much
Okay so 2 years transition. personally, I can't wait until I can Bun this hair  again. 
right now, headbands are my friends


----------



## havilland

i attached some shots of air dried hair so you all can see my texture difference.....i have about 6-8 inches of new growth and 5-6 inches (depending on what section of hair you measure....the middle is longer than the rest) of texlaxed hair remaining.  

i tried to get a close up of the roots so you can see the difference in thickness.

there is also a shot of me and DS with my just woke up no makeup air dried overnight hair....y'all 'scuse my hot mess but we were at the ER most of the day yesterday and i am looking real haggard. 

please don't quote the pics.


----------



## MsDee14

You have a lot of natural hair  Havi! Looks great! 
And your son, omgoodness he is so cute! His eyes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SugarRush

havilland   Lovely hair, it looks so thick and healthy. Hope your son feels better soon


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland Your hair is beautiful.  And your son is super cute!


----------



## havilland

MsDee14 said:


> You have a lot of natural hair  Havi! Looks great!
> And your son, omgoodness he is so cute! His eyes are gorgeous!!!!





SugarRush said:


> @havilland   Lovely hair, it looks so thick and healthy. Hope your son feels better soon





Dayjoy said:


> @havilland Your hair is beautiful.  And your son is super cute!



thanks, ladies :blowkiss:


----------



## Leslie_C

Happy New Year! Did anybody break down and BC??  Hanging tough. 11 months post in a few days. Ive noticed that although Ive given myself several trims, dustings, and mini chops...my hair condition is definitely better than when I officiall started transitioning around May (last relaxer was 2/5/12). It is definitely thicker and healthier and seems to be stronger and retaining moisture better.

Im a little worried about SSKs when I chop though, bc the couple of areas where my hair either broke off at the demarcation line or I chopped it to play in (cant remember which one -both have happened)....my ends feel rough with SSKs...is that what I have to look forward to all over my head when I chop???????


----------



## The Princess

havilland said:


> i attached some shots of air dried hair so you all can see my texture difference.....i have about 6-8 inches of new growth and 5-6 inches (depending on what section of hair you measure....the middle is longer than the rest) of texlaxed hair remaining.
> 
> i tried to get a close up of the roots so you can see the difference in thickness.
> 
> there is also a shot of me and DS with my just woke up no makeup air dried overnight hair....y'all 'scuse my hot mess but we were at the ER most of the day yesterday and i am looking real haggard.
> 
> please don't quote the pics.



Beautiful hair


----------



## The Princess

Y'all I had a great time. However I'm going back to the other side-relax. I went to Miami-beautiful time. However my freshly flatiron hair poof up horrible. I then went to the Dominican shop and later that day my hair proofed up again. 

I'm going to texlax every six months. I learned so much, six months should be a breeze. 

Overall I lasted 10 months. 

Well good luck to you all, in doing what works for me and make me happy.


----------



## OneShinyface

Hey ladies! First let me say a huge THANK YOU for whomever spearheaded this idea of providing support for people who want to transition without the BC. While it has taken me days to read all of the great insights shared, it has definitely been time well spent. You all are AWESOME!

As of today, I'm 41 weeks post relaxer. For the most part, my experience has been smooth sailing. I'd say for the first 6 months, I had no worries. Everything was easy peasy. Last Friday, the 28th, made me doubt my initial plans.

It took me 5 hours to detangle my then 40 weeks' post relaxer hair. I hadn't done what I call a DEEP DETANGLE in several months - meaning that I hadn't tried to straighten my hair. I normally wear my hair in a bun of some sort immediately after conditioning, moisturizing and sealing. For the holiday and family photos, I decided I would straighten my hair. This started the nightmare. I hadn't gotten rid of all the extra shed hair in months - perhaps since I wore my hair straight at the end of June. My sink was filled with shed hairs, many of which had knots or clumps of intertwined hair. 

My experience lead me to list what I've learned about MY transitioning hair:

1. I must detangle  and straighten my hair monthly just to keep my ends - and ME happy.
2. My hair loves oil when wet and lots of it. I have the most success using Ojon or EVOO as a pre-poo treatment, followed by a  con wash and glycerin when wet.
3. Creamy leave-ins mean knots. They leave my hair feeling rough. My beloved Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangler doesn't work like it did previously.
4. Never use twists. And NEVER, EVER let twists get wet. Twists mean knots for which there is no cure other than cutting.
5. Accept that finger detangling must take place before AND after shampooing. And in some cases, a day or two later on dry hair.
6. Don't dare detangle in the shower with wet hair. No amount of conditioner helps me lessen breakage.
7. Accept breakage. I'm used to having long hair.  Seeing short new hairs or pieces of broken hairs freaks me out but I know that in managing two textures, some breakage is bound to happen. It will grow back.
8. If my hair was the same texture as the front/center of my head, this whole process would be a piece of cake - all yummy goodness like my mom's 7UP pound cake.
9. That said, I have learned I have 3 different textures of hair.
10. I'm excited about where I will be in another 7 months as my tentative plan is to cut to celebrate my milestone birthday in the summer. I hope I can make it. 

Happy 2013 to all and I look forward to learning and sharing in this new year.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## rayellejd14

14 weeks post, did my own braids for the first time in my life! They go to the small of my back, and they're black (my hair is brown, I wanted something different) and a little thick. I'm really in love with them. I think these will be my transitioning style for a while. (and yes, i get the "poetic justice!" all the time lol)

My plan is to keep these in for 4-6 weeks, wash, do a protein treatment, and braid again.

I'll post a pic when I figure how to upload from my iphone


----------



## havilland

The Princess said:


> Y'all I had a great time. However I'm going back to the other side-relax. I went to Miami-beautiful time. However my freshly flatiron hair poof up horrible. I then went to the Dominican shop and later that day my hair proofed up again.
> 
> I'm going to texlax every six months. I learned so much, six months should be a breeze.
> 
> Overall I lasted 10 months.
> 
> Well good luck to you all, in doing what works for me and make me happy.



Hey Twin!  My first transition attempt I made it exactly ten months.  Do what is best for u!  We will miss u.


----------



## Lanea87

Bored, just peeking in!


----------



## Rae81

got some conditoner in my hair and i am loving my curls. I am thinking about chopping off the relaxed ends in the summer before i go on my cruise in september, but we will see how much growth i have by then.


----------



## OneShinyface

I'm still wearing my hair down from last week and used an Ojon/Knot Today/vegetable glycerin mix on ends...OMG! It made my ends so soft and smooth. It also helped me detangle before I rolled the ends as well. This will be my go-to for a while.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

So I finally BCed tonight. I will have my camera next week so I will take pics then. I might still have some bone straight ends, but majority are gone. A lot of relaxed ends were already broken off so it was easy to cut. My hair feels great and no more crispy relaxed ends. I have 7-8 in of natural hair and happy with my progress. I am just going to continue bunning until school starts again.

When I think about it the transition went by fast and it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Oneprettypa

So I've been flat ironing my hair every 2-3 days or so trying to keep it straight for DH, but I need to run and get a sew in or I'm going back to a relaxer!! I have about 4" of unrelaxed hair and its seriously running my life! Lol my buns are frizzy and I got that cottony/nappy/kinky hair so my edges look a fool!!! I went to the gym the other day and it was.... An experience trying to get it into a decent bun!!!! Woooo-sahhhh rant over but this ain't easy!


----------



## CandiceC

Oneprettypa said:


> So I've been flat ironing my hair every 2-3 days or so trying to keep it straight for DH, but I need to run and get a sew in or I'm going back to a relaxer!! I have about 4" of unrelaxed hair and its seriously running my life! Lol my buns are frizzy and I got that cottony/nappy/kinky hair so my edges look a fool!!! I went to the gym the other day and it was.... An experience trying to get it into a decent bun!!!! Woooo-sahhhh rant over but this ain't easy!


 
Oneprettypa

Is it the difference of two textures that has you straightening your hair? 
How do you plan to wear your hair when you're done transitioning? 
I'm concerned about all that heat.


----------



## Rae81

I.really want to go to the Dominicans and get a blow out but they use a ridiculous amount of heat.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Oneprettypa said:


> So I've been flat ironing my hair every 2-3 days or so trying to keep it straight for DH, but I need to run and get a sew in or I'm going back to a relaxer!! I have about 4" of unrelaxed hair and its seriously running my life! Lol my buns are frizzy and I got that cottony/nappy/kinky hair so my edges look a fool!!! I went to the gym the other day and it was.... An experience trying to get it into a decent bun!!!! Woooo-sahhhh rant over but this ain't easy!



Put the flat iron down!!!!! Is your hair yours or your husband's? Trust me. I understand about having a husband who desires straight hair. I had to battle (and still do sometimes) my DH when he gets out of pocket about my natural hair!!

The flat iron constantly will lead to heat damage. You do not want that!! Give your hair a break by installing a weave for a while, or if you don't want to commit to that, purchase a wig. 

As for your edges, you can always set your edges by applying gel and a scarf at night after bunning your hair. It should "tame" them a bit.


----------



## TokyoReina

In about two weeks I'll be officially 1.5 years into my transition! I''ve been thinking a LOT about cutting it already. I'm starting to not care about the length, the pattern, the semi-straight part in the front ...I just want to be done with this transition so I can get on with learning how to deal with my hair. 

My sis is transitioning and she told me she's nine months into it. I know a big part of the reason is me and the fact that we connect over our hair. While I want to cut, I also want to hold on a few more months so we can cut together. 

So I'm trying to decide. I don't really mind waiting as I'll probably just keep braiding and making my own wigs in the meantime. But Ah...I'm just so ready for the change.


----------



## havilland

i did an aphogee two step treatment yesterday.  i don't know how ladies with long hair do it....it took me three hours total between jumping in and out of the shower.....i mean it took my hair an hour to dry the treatment.  LOL  i was like WOW!

today i will flat iron and dust if needed.

i must say that i am loving having a bushy ponytail that matches the length of some fake ones i have seen!


----------



## havilland

here are some before and afters of my flat iron today.  i dusted a bit more off the ends.  i am leaving it alone from now until May.  i plan to flat iron again for Mother's Day.

after this i am going to try to put my hair away under some wigs for 3-4 months.


----------



## OneShinyface

^^^ Your hair looks lush and healthy. What type of moisturizing condish did you use afterwards?

I'm a little afraid of using Aphogee now. My hair loves protein, but I'm worried that detangling will be a total nightmare.


----------



## havilland

OneShinyface said:


> ^^^ Your hair looks lush and healthy. What type of moisturizing condish did you use afterwards?
> 
> I'm a little afraid of using Aphogee now. My hair loves protein, but I'm worried that detangling will be a total nightmare.



thank you

i mix up a deep treatment that consists of 1 cup of moisturizing conditioner (this time i used Hairveda Moisture 24/7), 1 tsp of silk aminos, 1 tbsp of olive oil or almond oil, 1 tbsp of coconut oil, 2 tbsp of honey.

i spread this all over my hair and then put on a plastic cap and leave it on for an hour or more.  i sit under the dryer for about 40 minutes of that time.

i do not like the conditioner that comes with the aphogee.  i also feel that honey is such a great humectant.  it makes a huge difference after the protein infusion of aphogee.

if you don't like the 2 step you may want to try their other protein.  it's milder.  personally i like NExxus Emergencee or Elasta QP Anti Breakage Treatment when i want a strong protein, but not quite as intense as the 2 step.


----------



## Dayjoy

Yesterday made 56/25.  I actually thought this week would have been BC week and the countdown would end.  Looking forward to June.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in...

My last texlax was August 2008, I don't trim regularly just S&D. I still have scraggly ends from my texlax but I'm hoping to finally be able to end my transition by December of this year when I make MBL! *crosses fingers*


----------



## havilland

jayjaycurlz said:


> Checking in...
> 
> My last texlax was August 2008, I don't trim regularly just S&D. I still have scraggly ends from my texlax but I'm hoping to finally be able to end my transition by December of this year when I make MBL! *crosses fingers*




so you have been transitioning for 4 years?  i am impressed


----------



## JJamiah

havilland said:


> here are some before and afters of my flat iron today. i dusted a bit more off the ends. i am leaving it alone from now until May. i plan to flat iron again for Mother's Day.
> 
> after this i am going to try to put my hair away under some wigs for 3-4 months.


 
Mothers day I am going to the SPA, getting my face done and a swedish massage. I can't imagine my hair length at that time  I hope I am impressed.

Ahhhh Mommy Day! Yay...

Your hair is gorgeous by the way  I am so loving it


----------



## uofmpanther

Just popping in to say hey because I haven't been on in a while.  Still going over here.   During the week, I wear wigs and spritz at night with my oil/water mix.  I'm actually waiting for some new oils to come in the mail.  I had a hair supply buying frenzy and can't remember what I bought.  Lol

On the weekend, I try to stay out of the wigs so I can work on my transitioning styles.  I'm about to wash my hair and try a braidout again.  So far, I haven't been able to nail it, but I'm hoping the perm rods I also bought during my buying frenzy help.


----------



## havilland

JJamiah said:


> Mothers day I am going to the SPA, getting my face done and a swedish massage. I can't imagine my hair length at that time  I hope I am impressed.
> 
> Ahhhh Mommy Day! Yay...
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous by the way  I am so loving it


 
hurray for the spa day!  i need to do that as well

thanks for the compliment. i miss you around here, chica.


----------



## moniq

Hello all!  This is my first time transitioning.  My last relaxer was on 6/22/12.  I really like this thread because I never went past four months between relaxers but after reading this thread I think I can keep going through this transition.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

jayjaycurlz said:


> Checking in...
> 
> My last texlax was August 2008, I don't trim regularly just S&D. I still have scraggly ends from my texlax but I'm hoping to finally be able to end my transition by December of this year when I make MBL! *crosses fingers*



Are you sure you're still transitioning? Perhaps the ends are just split and need trimming. I transitioned for 31 months and had very few relaxed ends left. (I'm not challenging you by the way. I'm just wondering if you are closer to natural than you think.)


----------



## growbaby

Hey everyone ! I'm not transitioning ... Yet ... But my mama is  && I thought I'd come share her progress for u ladies, idk about y'all but I always looove hair pics any chance I get. Well anywho she's been transitioning for 18 months and has been heat free for the last 6.. I straightened her hair for her and gave her a trim, her progress amazes me and I hope it can be helpful to some of you


----------



## OneShinyface

WOW! growbaby - Your mom's hair is gorgeous!!

Please share what products you used. Very inspiring!!


----------



## Lanea87

Technically *1/6/2013* make me 1 year post....
Happy 1 year for me. Now come on 16 months so I can cut!


----------



## Jobwright

I am CONSIDERING transitioning. Honestly, I have no idea my hair type because I have no memory of what my hair actually looked like in its natural state since I have been relaxed since a little girl. I am currently 7 weeks post. I have a relaxer buddy and all that. My original goal was to "stretch" till March. But if I can make it until March, maybe then I can make it till June and so on. There are days worth of good knowledge on this tread to read. I will try to get through it all this week. Y'all just pray for me and my hair. We'll see why happens. Oh and do you think hair color makes a difference in how it should be cared for?   For instance, my hair color is naturally brown and gets lighter in the summer. My non expertise in hair care mind says that brown hair has typically thinner strands and less density. Do you all agree?  If that is the case, wouldn't breakage be more common since the strands are thinner?  How should I deal with that?  Just trying to gain some understanding here. Also, since I have no clue what my hair would look like in it's natural state, that is a little unsettling to me. But I tell myself, to know myself better, I have to release the "cover ups" ie relaxer, so I can see who I truly am. I guess I am in stage one of the process, know thyself, love thyself. My, my, my how hair is such a big deal!  Pray for me y'all!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## rayellejd14

Jobwright My hair is the same, it's brown and some of it gets blond in the summer. That hasn't affected at all how I take care of it, and I don't think my hair is thin at all, it's extremely thick. If you do experience breakage, try Aubrey Organics blue algae hair mask, that completely got rid of breakage I used to have. Other than that, I use the same type of products a lot of other people here are using.


----------



## veesweets

I officially hit my first frustration point this morning at 17 weeks post. I tried a flexi rod set last night and it came out looking terrible. I'm tired of buns and until I get a new hooded dryer at the end of the month roller sets are out. So back to braid outs and twist outs I guess


----------



## workinprogress1

veesweets said:


> I officially hit my first frustration point this morning at 17 weeks post. I tried a flexi rod set last night and it came out looking terrible. I'm tired of buns and until I get a new hooded dryer at the end of the month roller sets are out. So back to braid outs and twist outs I guess



Why don't you try braid or a sew in ?


----------



## workinprogress1

Hello . I have always lurked this thread. I will be two years post this March. Honestly transitioning hasn't been that hard.


----------



## Napp

I am just 2 months a way from being a year post! i have to say that ever since i started doing keratin treatments,wearing my hair straight 100% of the time and deep conditioning with quality conditioners transitioning has been really easy.


----------



## veesweets

workinprogress1 said:


> Why don't you try braid or a sew in ?



I usually put my hair in a braid or two on the weekend to give myself a break. I've been considering a sew in but I haven't decided yet


----------



## workinprogress1

veesweets said:


> I usually put my hair in a braid or two on the weekend to give myself a break. I've been considering a sew in but I haven't decided yet



Like braids braids . Individuals, yarn braids Senegalese ? Braids or a sew in would give you some stress free months.


----------



## Leslie_C

I'm usually anti fake hair but I'm thinking about getting something to get me through to summer bc right now basically every time I see my hair wet I want to reach for the scissors. I'm having a moment in life right now anyway so that tends to make me want to make some kind of drastic change. I think the main reason I'm reluctant is bc im the only person of color at the hospital where I work and I don't feel like the fascination and questions that would surround me getting braids or a weave.  Im already like a unicorn as it is lol.


----------



## workinprogress1

Leslie_C said:


> I'm usually anti fake hair but I'm thinking about getting something to get me through to summer bc right now basically every time I see my hair wet I want to reach for the scissors. I'm having a moment in life right now anyway so that tends to make me want to make some kind of drastic change. I think the main reason I'm reluctant is bc im the only person of color at the hospital where I work and I don't feel like the fascination and questions that would surround me getting braids or a weave.  Im already like a unicorn as it is lol.



Haha. They will just think it is your hair. My school is mostly white and whenever I take braids out they think I cut my hair.


----------



## Leslie_C

workinprogress1 said:


> Haha. They will just think it is your hair. My school is mostly white and whenever I take braids out they think I cut my hair.


 
Thats true...but these folks are a little too comfortable with me and like to reach and touch my hair lol. I have this image of wearing a half wig and somebody touching it and it moving LOL.

Love your hair in your Avatar by the way!


----------



## workinprogress1

Leslie_C Thank you


----------



## Dayjoy

Today marked 57/24.  One week at a time.  I can't wait for my big reveal at the end of June.  Hopefully there will be a hair reveal AND a body reveal.


----------



## havilland

My pony today. THIS RIGHT HERE is the reason I am NOT cutting my hair......

I have to encourage myself to continue on the transition and not chop chop. Too many beautiful big chops around here in lhcf. A sista gets weak sometimes. Lol


----------



## Rae81

I am getting tired of my hair. Why won't it just cooperate and give me a nice braid out. The relaxed hair don't want to hold a curl and my natural hair is looking good. I don't understand before I was transitioning my relaxed cooperated with the braid outs now it just laughs at me. I'm getting tired of buns

sent from my galaxy


----------



## OneShinyface

I have several sorority events this weekend so tonight is going to be hair night.

My hair has been in a side bun all week so I'm planning to detangle with oil and put my hair in 8-10 braids and wash in the shower. Then I'll attempt to blow dry and flat iron each section. Crossing my fingers all goes well as I'm 42 weeks post...


----------



## MsDee14

I haven't used direct heat in over a year. This is the first time I have been tempted to straighten my hair. My goal is to not use any direct heat until way after I big chop.


----------



## Sophisto

1 year and two months still transitioning... And will for another 6 months to a year.


----------



## havilland

OneShinyface said:


> I have several sorority events this weekend so tonight is going to be hair night.
> 
> My hair has been in a side bun all week so I'm planning to detangle with oil and put my hair in 8-10 braids and wash in the shower. Then I'll attempt to blow dry and flat iron each section. Crossing my fingers all goes well as I'm 42 weeks post...



Congrats on 100 years.  have a great weekend


----------



## Rae81

MsDee14 said:


> I haven't used direct heat in over a year. This is the first time I have been tempted to straighten my hair. My goal is to not use any direct heat until way after I big chop.



How are you wearing your hair?

sent from my galaxy


----------



## shunta

I'm so mad that I didn't transition back in 2008 when I was really wanting to. I made it to 3 mos and relaxed. I could've had a full head of natural hair now. Ugh!!! I'm so mad at myself.


I'm almost 4 mos post now and just have pretty much been rocking twistouts. It hasn't been too bad so far, but I'm sure the worst is yet to come.


----------



## MyTea

10 weeks today I am in a protective style. I have loose hair crocheted into the back and individual braids in the front ( to cover the crochet)love it


----------



## nemi95

Napp said:


> I am just 2 months a way from being a year post! i have to say that ever since i started doing keratin treatments,wearing my hair straight 100% of the time and deep conditioning with quality conditioners transitioning has been really easy.



I've been thinking about doing this. How often do you use heat?


----------



## havilland

18 months post!


No breakage!

No excess shedding!

Longest "stretch" ever without a relaxer!

Longest my hair has ever been!

I'm so happy today!

Finally figured out how to get a "sleek" ponytail, smooth edges. Detangle my roots, woohoooo!


----------



## Jobwright

havilland said:


> 18 months post!
> 
> No breakage!
> 
> No excess shedding!
> 
> Longest "stretch" ever without a relaxer!
> 
> Longest my hair has ever been!
> 
> I'm so happy today!
> 
> Finally figured out how to get a "sleek" ponytail, smooth edges. Detangle my roots, woohoooo!



So how did you do it?  So happy for you!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## uofmpanther

havilland said:


> 18 months post!
> 
> No breakage!
> 
> No excess shedding!
> 
> Longest "stretch" ever without a relaxer!
> 
> Longest my hair has ever been!
> 
> I'm so happy today!
> 
> Finally figured out how to get a "sleek" ponytail, smooth edges. Detangle my roots, woohoooo!



Woohoo!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Rae81

Jobwright said:


> So how did you do it?  So happy for you!
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



I also would like to know this as well


----------



## Mjon912

I just hit 5 months post!!! Proud of Myself but still have a loooong way to go, I'll post a pic later! I cut my bangs in an attempt to get rid of my itch to cut and I hate them, I doubt I will be able to wear bangs when fully natural but il loving the thickness, my bang area is now almost fully natural! Other then that I've been staying faithful to my Reggie... 
Wash 2-3 times a month...prepoo, wash, deep condition, apply oils and leave in, roller set and sit under the dryer, flat iron new growth and wrap! I also dust at least once a month


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> So how did you do it? So happy for you!
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013


 


Rae81 said:


> I also would like to know this as well


 

LOL  

PATIENCE PATIENCE PATIENCE


i started out by telling myself i was stretching.....i would see how it went and take it a month at a time.  i didn't even claim that i was transitioning until i hit about 12 months post, i think.

i also made a goal.  my goal was that i was going to long term transition OR i was going to go back to relaxing.  i was NOT going to BC my hair before i was ready.  this gave me the freedom to feel like i could be out at anytime.  if times got too rough, cutting my hair was never an option.  i would go back to relaxing in a heartbeat if it came between cutting and relaxing.  it may sound funny  but having a hard set in stone goal, keeps me focused and free.  i don't feel trapped...i can get out if i want.  but i really am committed to never relaxing again.  so i work very hard at maintaining my transition.

other than that, my secrets:

DEEP CONDITIONER

WIDE TOOTH COMB

ECO STYLER GEL 

IC FANTASIA GEL

BABY BRUSH - to smooth out edges (reminding myself that these edges will never look like they did when i relaxed)

SILK SCARF

HALF WIGS for when i just can't take it anymore

GOOD PROFESSIONAL SCISSORS for trimming my ends on a regular basis

and YOUTUBE for when i get frustrated.  i watch other women who transitioned longer than one or two years and i watch naturals who have waistlength hair.  keeps me focused.


----------



## havilland

Mjon912 said:


> I just hit 5 months post!!! Proud of Myself but still have a loooong way to go, I'll post a pic later! I cut my bangs in an attempt to get rid of my itch to cut and I hate them, I doubt I will be able to wear bangs when fully natural but il loving the thickness, my bang area is now almost fully natural! Other then that I've been staying faithful to my Reggie...
> Wash 2-3 times a month...prepoo, wash, deep condition, apply oils and leave in, roller set and sit under the dryer, flat iron new growth and wrap! I also dust at least once a month


 

congrats!


----------



## CandiceC

I'm thinking about attempting my own kinky twists w/ extensions. I did a few to see how they would turn out. Not bad. Perhaps next weekend when I have the time.


----------



## shunta

I'm so excited about my new growth. I just can't keep my hands out of it. I hope everything keeps going well with the transition. My products that I use make it pretty easy I must say. I still use my KeraCare Hydrating with Elucence as a conditioner. My leave-in is Kinky Curly Knot Today. I just bought this about 3 weeks ago and it makes my hair sooooo soft.  So far, so good.


----------



## Pinkerton

Coming up on my one year mark in March.  Although I have quite a bit of new growth, I am hesitant to cut knowing I will not be able to bun it.  Most of my relaxed ends are at the back, some of the ones in the middle and front had either broken off early on in my transition, or had been snipped off long ago.


----------



## havilland

Pinkerton said:


> Coming up on my one year mark in March.  Although I have quite a bit of new growth, I am hesitant to cut knowing I will not be able to bun it.  Most of my relaxed ends are at the back, some of the ones in the middle and front had either broken off early on in my transition, or had been snipped off long ago.



congrats on making it to 10 months....ten month mark was a game changer for me.  once i hit month ten i knew i could do this long term.  keep up the good work.


----------



## Pinkerton

havilland said:


> congrats on making it to 10 months....ten month mark was a game changer for me. once i hit month ten i knew i could do this long term. keep up the good work.


 
Thank you. 
I'm really leaning towards waiting another year, or as coming as close to two years as possible.  I'm sure at some point I won't even give those ends a second thought, if I keep going.


----------



## Jobwright

2 months post today!  Whoooohoooooo!!!!  Looking forward to this adventure!

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## MsDee14

I'll be 14 months post relaxer on Friday! 
I have decided that I MUST transition for at least 6 more months. 
3.5 of those months will be spent in Single Braids and Kinky twists(I still haven't worn any added hair since the start of this transition), so I believe the remainder of my transition will be smooth sailing. 

@Rae81 Sorry for the late response! Because I don't use heat, I wear my hair primarily in twists,(small twists if I want them in for 3 weeks and chunky twists for 1 week) high buns, braid or twist n curls and that's about it.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012

I will not be cutting my hair till I have a good length. The first time I went natural, I did the big chop and my hair was 2 inches long. I will be dusting my hair every month following the Moroccan lunar chart.


----------



## Mjon912

5months post roller set 



Flat ironed roots

PrePoos are a little miracle for me, this is my second attempt at going natural and it's a breeze so far, I don't think I'll ever stop doing PrePoos!


----------



## shortt29

I'm almost 1 year post... I'm so excited but can't wait to be fully natural...just can't let go of these ragedy ends because they make my buns


----------



## january noir

Well, I'm in my 7th month and it's been interesting.
My hair is "ballooning" and yesterday and today I wore my hair smoothed "up" and my relaxed ends tucked.   My kinks/coils are in full view now! 

I can just imagine the covert looks I'll be getting from my co-workers tomorrow.   They know that I'm growing my hair out though.


----------



## Napp

nemi95 said:


> I've been thinking about doing this. How often do you use heat?



nemi95

I rollerset pretty much weekly. If i am in a rush i will blow dry and flat iron(no more than 1x a month)

I wear my hair straight but i typically do not flat iron the length. i will usually rollerset and flat iron the roots. if my roots are smooth enough i would just press the crown and edges to use less heat.

I personally like to alternate how much direct heat i use. if one week i did a blow dry and flat iron the next week i would rollerset and just press the crown and edges. i think by alternating the heat amounts reduces the risk of unwanted permanent curl loss (AKA heat damage)


----------



## Mjon912

MsDee14 do you have more natural hair now then relaxed? I keep trying to imagine what my hair will look like at 12+ months post

january noir and shortt29 do you have any pics?!?! And how do you normally wear your hair

Napp... Off to check out your blog, I'll probably find the answer on there but how to do get your roots straight on the weeks you roller set and don't use direct heat? I used grey and black rollers and roll my hair going up so the rollers are pretty tight but I still have major waves at my roots, I've tried just wrapping without flat ironing and woke up looking like a mess


----------



## MsDee14

Mjon912 It's almost half and half. My hair was BSB when I started transitioning and I only trimmed a few inches since December. 
When I trim in February(2 inches), I should then have more natural hair.


----------



## january noir

Mjon912 said:


> MsDee14 do you have more natural hair now then relaxed? I keep trying to imagine what my hair will look like at 12+ months post
> 
> january noir and shortt29 do you have any pics?!?! And how do you normally wear your hair
> 
> Napp... Off to check out your blog, I'll probably find the answer on there but how to do get your roots straight on the weeks you roller set and don't use direct heat? I used grey and black rollers and roll my hair going up so the rollers are pretty tight but I still have major waves at my roots, I've tried just wrapping without flat ironing and woke up looking like a mess



Mjon912
I usually wear a bun (secured with a band) or phony pony, but I am going to start wearing my in a bun (without a band) or french roll.


----------



## Napp

Mjon912 said:


> MsDee14 do you have more natural hair now then relaxed? I keep trying to imagine what my hair will look like at 12+ months post
> 
> january noir and shortt29 do you have any pics?!?! And how do you normally wear your hair
> 
> Napp... Off to check out your blog, I'll probably find the answer on there but how to do get your roots straight on the weeks you roller set and don't use direct heat? I used grey and black rollers and roll my hair going up so the rollers are pretty tight but I still have major waves at my roots, I've tried just wrapping without flat ironing and woke up looking like a mess



Mjon912 I am still working on my website.(currently redesigning) So as of now, you probably wont find what you are looking for.

I roll on the hard plastic mesh with pins. when i put them in my roots gets 70-80% straight. I cannot get my roots flat with magnetics, not even when i was texlaxed and went to a professional! i don't know if its a technique issue or a product issue  or what! I personally think if your hair is not silky/flattens easily, super straight roots after a rollerset is an unrealistic expectation.(i dont mind a challenge though!) 

i use some type of direct heat weekly.if i am not going to flat iron the roots all over i have to at least press the edges and crown. it doesn't look right if i dont, but thats just me.


----------



## daviine

shortt29 said:


> I'm almost 1 year post... I'm so excited but can't wait to be fully natural...just can't let go of these ragedy ends because they make my buns



EXACTLY!!!!! I want to cut those scraggly ends but I need to be able to bun my hair. I don't feel like learning to do curly afros in the winter.


----------



## belldandy

I really want to cut this ish right now.  *sigh*


----------



## Mjon912

january noir do you have a lot of breakage at your relaxed ends from the bun and band...I keep my hair in a pony or bun and even thought I move the spot around I'm worried about breakage =\

Napp this is probably a stupid question but what do you mean by pressing your hair...like with a hot comb??? 

Has anyone ever tried curl formers, I'm interested in trying them to see if this can cut out my use of the flat iron.

belldandy is that you in the siggy?!?! I'm jealous off to stalk your fotki


----------



## Napp

Mjon912 said:


> january noir do you have a lot of breakage at your relaxed ends from the bun and band...I keep my hair in a pony or bun and even thought I move the spot around I'm worried about breakage =\
> 
> Napp this is probably a stupid question but what do you mean by pressing your hair...like with a hot comb???
> 
> Has anyone ever tried curl formers, I'm interested in trying them to see if this can cut out my use of the flat iron.
> 
> belldandy is that you in the siggy?!?! I'm jealous off to stalk your fotki



Mjon912 yes with a pressing comb. I feel it is more precise then a flat iron when it comes to straightening small areas. the flat iron will grab unnecessary hair.

about the curl formers. you might want to look into the long and wide curlers. they actually products a result similar to a rollerset. i might try them one day.

belldandy your hair is beautiful!


----------



## january noir

Mjon912 said:


> january noir do you have a lot of breakage at your relaxed ends from the bun and band...I keep my hair in a pony or bun and even thought I move the spot around I'm worried about breakage =\
> 
> Napp this is probably a stupid question but what do you mean by pressing your hair...like with a hot comb???
> 
> Has anyone ever tried curl formers, I'm interested in trying them to see if this can cut out my use of the flat iron.
> 
> belldandy is that you in the siggy?!?! I'm jealous off to stalk your fotki



Mjon912
I have a spot of breakage, but it's not at the band, it's on the top of my head (4ZXXZ! spot).  My buns are not like most other buns; it's basically a tucked version using Good Hair Days Pins.  Also, I very carefully remove my elastic bands and I don't wear them too tight.


----------



## belldandy

Thank you Napp and Mjon912  But my ends are yucky, the relaxer took the life out of them, not how I wanted them to be at all :[  I keep wanting to do a touch up but I know it will only make ALL my hair thin eventually.  I am not ready to cut.  I need a big dose of patience, I guess.


----------



## belldandy

daviine said:


> EXACTLY!!!!! I want to cut those scraggly ends but I need to be able to bun my hair. I don't feel like learning to do curly afros in the winter.




We are all suffering from the same malady.


----------



## TaraDyan

Heeeeeyyyy, ladies.  

So, back in 2007, I decided to go natural and transitioned for 18 months.  I wore my hair natural from September 2008 through March of 2012.  Then I relaxed my hair on a whim on March 3rd of last year.  Although I don't regret it, I immediately began my transition back to natural.  I've certainly learned my lesson. 

So here I am sitting at 10 months post, transitioning yet again.  During my first transition, I was able to bun and wear twist-outs the entire time.  But this time around, I'd like to try rollersetting.  I plan to transition for 18 months again, so that will put me at September 2013 for my big chop again.  Hopefully, I can make it that far, because these relaxed ends are calling me to cut them.


----------



## Dayjoy

Today was 58/23.  I got a peek at my wet hair in the mirror at the salon.  The urge to cut is SOOO strong.  This is why I can't wash my own hair.  I'd do it, I swear I would!


----------



## daviine

Dayjoy said:


> Today was 58/23.  I got a peek at my wet hair in the mirror at the salon.  The urge to cut is SOOO strong.  This is why I can't wash my own hair.  I'd do it, I swear I would!



Yes Dayjoy, the urge to cut is strongest when my hair is wet.


----------



## CandiceC

I've noticed my bang area is thriving since I gave up relaxers.  Even with occasional heat as a leave out for my wig.


----------



## uofmpanther

Mjon912 said:


> Has anyone ever tried curl formers, I'm interested in trying them to see if this can cut out my use of the flat iron.



I use curl formers on occasion. I like them, but I need to practice more.  I had long and narrow, which was too small of a curl for me, so I gave them away.  Now, I use the long and wide, which gives me sort of a Shirley temple curl that I'll wear out a couple days before I put my hair back up.  I bought some super wides last year, but I haven't tried them yet.  They look like the will be better for when I want straighter hair. 

I always forget to take pictures, but I'll try to remember and post.  

Curl formers will get your roots mainly straight, depending on how close you put them to your scalp.   I leave a little space to make them more comfortable for me.   My only word of caution is to be careful and do not tug if you feel resistance like your hair is stuck.  Just push it back through and start again.  I ignored this advice the first time I did it and the section of hair I was pulling snapped.  Almost the whole section was in the sink because it snapped at my demarcation line.


----------



## MzRhonda

Napp said:


> Mjon912 yes with a pressing comb. I feel it is more precise then a flat iron when it comes to straightening small areas. the flat iron will grab unnecessary hair.
> 
> about the curl formers. you might want to look into the long and wide curlers. they actually products a result similar to a rollerset. i might try them one day.
> 
> belldandy your hair is beautiful!



Napp. What type of pressing comb do you use?


----------



## Leslie_C

Hey ladies,Ill be 1 year post 2/5....there is a chance I will BC then.  If not then Ill try to hold out until my birthday 5/5 or 7/4 (Independance Day-pun intended wootwoot lol). I seriously doubt Ill make it beyond that. Ive mini chopped so much I only have a few inches of relaxed ends anyway and there are a few patches in the back that are all natural. If My hair isnt long enough to faux bun (put in puff and pin the ends down)...Ill just rock a puff for a while( from w&g, twistout, or braidout)as my go to style when my hair wont cooperate. Ill also probably wear twists a lot.  

Ive been playing with braid n curls lately and like the outcome a lot....but Im not sure the best way to maintain the style for 3-4 days at a time. I kind of think it may be too much manipulation to rebraid nightly and not sure when and if to reapply product when rebraiding...off to do some youtube research aka stalking lol.


----------



## kbnax

Hey ladies, haven't read through the whole thread but can you list a conditioner that helped you detangle well? Especially the 4a/4b ladies. I can't get my comb through. I'm 4 months post and I'm detangling on almost dry hair w/ mane n tail. However, that mess still hurts! lol.


----------



## CandiceC

kbnax said:


> Hey ladies, haven't read through the whole thread but can you list a conditioner that helped you detangle well? Especially the 4a/4b ladies. I can't get my comb through. I'm 4 months post and I'm detangling on almost dry hair w/ mane n tail. However, that mess still hurts! lol.


 
kbnax

I recently purchased Shea Moisture's Purification Masque because I heard it was good for detangling. I've used it once so far and it works pretty well.  I've always detangled with my fingers though.


----------



## kbnax

^^Thanks, I will look into that. I have tried to detangle with my fingers but it took forever, so I ended up using the comb. I will give it another go this wknd tho.


----------



## belldandy

I wish someone could help me with this decision.  Should I just go ahead and cut back to barely mbl when fully straightened, or get some layers, so my ends can look thicker and more uniform... or should I just let them be? I am kind of excited by that idea at the moment, but I had originally planned on keeping them tucked for most of this transition.  But this summer I want to at least have cute wash and go's! I want to enjoy my hair for a little while.  -_-


----------



## OneShinyface

My edges aren't liking this transition process. I'm keeping them moisturized and treating them delicately, but the right side is thinning. I've never had a problem with my edges before. I'm near tears...


----------



## Napp

MzRhonda said:


> Napp. What type of pressing comb do you use?


MzRhonda i use a electric pressing comb


----------



## havilland

OneShinyface said:


> My edges aren't liking this transition process. I'm keeping them moisturized and treating them delicately, but the right side is thinning. I've never had a problem with my edges before. I'm near tears...



I'm so sorry! 

What's your regimen?  How do you wear your hair?

Maybe we can help figure out what's going on?


----------



## havilland

belldandy said:


> I wish someone could help me with this decision.  Should I just go ahead and cut back to barely mbl when fully straightened, or get some layers, so my ends can look thicker and more uniform... or should I just let them be? I am kind of excited by that idea at the moment, but I had originally planned on keeping them tucked for most of this transition.  But this summer I want to at least have cute wash and go's! I want to enjoy my hair for a little while.  -_-



I think you should decide what's most important to you. I saw your hair and am still drooling over it. 

I think it look better than you think. Your hair is gorgeous right now. 

Having said that, your hair will be gorgeous if you cut it too. 

So I suggest you make a list of your top reasons to cut and top reasons to stay the course and then choose. 

You could always cut a few inches and see how that goes.  I cut two inches or so and am glad my ends are trimmed, but I am also glad I didn't chop. But that's just me. 

Hth


----------



## Rae81

I need a good moisturizer

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Jobwright

Rae81 As I Am Hydration Elation is pretty good. I have good days with it and sometime ok days with it. Sometimes it provides perfect slip and softness, sometimes it leaves a film on my hair. Maybe it has the film when I don't use their clarifier first. Not sure. I really need to keep a journal. Anywho...I am on the search too.

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Leslie_C

Rae81 said:


> I need a good moisturizer
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Rae81 what is your hair type? Mine is a combo of all the 4s and Shea moisture cur and style milk and their curl enhancing smoothie transform my hair from hay to so soft I cant keep my hands out of it. That is a big deal for me because  my hair is so dry and porous nothing in the past worked for me. I use the loc or lco method...both work pretty well.


----------



## MzRhonda

Napp said:


> MzRhonda i use a electric pressing comb



and it gets hot enough? I think I had an electric but it broke....let me go back and look in my stash.


----------



## OneShinyface

havilland said:


> I'm so sorry!
> 
> What's your regimen? How do you wear your hair?
> 
> Maybe we can help figure out what's going on?


 
I don't have a set regimen of specific products each week. Here's broad overview. Normally I finger detangle with Ojon revitalizer or EVOO then con wash once a week with anything from one of several AO conditioners to several varieties of Herbal Essence. I - with the exception of last week's special occasion where I needed to blowdry and straighten - wet bun after finger detailing following my con wash and moisturizing with Carefree Curl Gold and sealing with a variety of oils or veggie glycerin depending on my mood.

I use a loose silk scarf at night and sleep on satin pillow cases. I have a big stash of JBCO so I'll start using that rather than the Carol's Daugher Khoret Amin oil (found a bunch of it on sale at Marshall's 3 years ago). We'll see how that works.

I also take supplements - have been for years - including biotin, B-complex, Vitamin D3, omegas, calcium, and a multi-vit. 

Not sure what else to do. If anyone has any ideas I'm totally open. I'm preparing to wash my hair today with JBCO soaking around my edges as I type. I'm now wondering if this could be a hormonal thing.
TIA!


----------



## havilland

OneShinyface said:


> I don't have a set regimen of specific products each week. Here's broad overview. Normally I finger detangle with Ojon revitalizer or EVOO then con wash once a week with anything from one of several AO conditioners to several varieties of Herbal Essence. I - with the exception of last week's special occasion where I needed to blowdry and straighten - wet bun after finger detailing following my con wash and moisturizing with Carefree Curl Gold and sealing with a variety of oils or veggie glycerin depending on my mood.
> 
> I use a loose silk scarf at night and sleep on satin pillow cases. I have a big stash of JBCO so I'll start using that rather than the Carol's Daugher Khoret Amin oil (found a bunch of it on sale at Marshall's 3 years ago). We'll see how that works.
> 
> I also take supplements - have been for years - including biotin, B-complex, Vitamin D3, omegas, calcium, and a multi-vit.
> 
> Not sure what else to do. If anyone has any ideas I'm totally open. I'm preparing to wash my hair today with JBCO soaking around my edges as I type. I'm now wondering if this could be a hormonal thing.
> TIA!



Your regimen sounds good. 

It could def be hormones.  I lost my edges after my son was born.  But they are back now.  They are still thinner than before I got pregnant, but I assume they will always be that way.  

How Do you wear your hair?  Ponytails, buns, wigs, weaves, loose?


----------



## shunta

Still excited about this transition. It's been 4 mos now and this is the longest I've ever made it without wanting to relax. I found me a good detangler (Biolage Matrix Leave-In Tonic) and it leaves my new growth very easy to comb through after a wash. I used this many years ago and decided to revisit. Don't know why I ever stopped using it in the first place. My new growth is so thick and black. It's crazy. I hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## havilland

My new growth is so shiny and happy since I did an aphogee two step a few weeks ago. 

Makes me want to cut, but I won't.  I'm loving my hair length right now.  I think I am just going to continue to slowly trim my hair at my current growth rate. And deep conditioning every week.
That seems to be working.


----------



## Napp

MzRhonda said:


> and it gets hot enough? I think I had an electric but it broke....let me go back and look in my stash.


MzRhonda yes it goes up to 400 degrees. i burned my self several times when i first started using it.

i dont use it at the max any more. i set it half way and i still get straight hair.


----------



## MzRhonda

shunta said:


> Still excited about this transition. It's been 4 mos now and this is the longest I've ever made it without wanting to relax. I found me a good detangler (*Biolage Matrix Leave-In Tonic)* and it leaves my new growth very easy to comb through after a wash. I used this many years ago and decided to revisit. Don't know why I ever stopped using it in the first place. My new growth is so thick and black. It's crazy. I hope everything continues to go well.



I can't find Giovanni but I have seen this everywhere.....I will be picking it up asap!


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

It's been a month with these Nubian twist... I'm going to wear them for a another month and that's it.  I'm thinking about giving my hair a rest. I've been protective styling my hair with weaves and braids for about a year. I want to really baby my hair until the summer....I actually want to see lots of growth this year! I spray my twist with water and may oil it with JCO.... But idk I want to take care of my hair not the extensions I'm just over it.


----------



## shunta

MzRhonda said:


> I can't find Giovanni but I have seen this everywhere.....I will be picking it up asap!



Speaking of Giovanni, I used to use the leave-in but they went and changed the formula!!! Ugh I hate when they go and mess with a good thing. The new formula does nothing...and I mean nothing, for my hair.  

But yes, the Biolage is my new best friend for this new growth of mine.


----------



## KPH

I just had to apply wave nouveau to my new growth and it feels so much better.  I need to put it in a spray bottle


----------



## Lanea87

I am getting bored, I swear!


----------



## silverbuttons

I've been transitioning for about a year and a couple of months. But I'm not really ready to cut. Although I feel like I would be certainly comfortable with being at a certain length. I need something to cut down on all this shedding and tangling. My hair is still really thick, and its a little past APL. 

Everytime I wet my hair, I get these tangles! I have balls of shedding and tangled hair. The LOC method is making things better, but not enough. My hair is never detangled. ever. 

Any help?


----------



## havilland

silverbuttons said:


> I've been transitioning for about a year and a couple of months. But I'm not really ready to cut. Although I feel like I would be certainly comfortable with being at a certain length. I need something to cut down on all this shedding and tangling. My hair is still really thick, and its a little past APL.
> 
> Everytime I wet my hair, I get these tangles! I have balls of shedding and tangled hair. The LOC method is making things better, but not enough. My hair is never detangled. ever.
> 
> Any help?



you may just need to try a few different methods until you find what works....

1. oil rinsing helped me alot

2. put oil in your hair the night before you detangle.  then detangle in sections with the oil in your hair before you wash

3.  remove shed hair before washing and then deep condition on dry hair.  apply your deep conditioners before you wash.  let sit and hour or more.  then finger detangle and wash as normal.

4. make sure you detangle in sections with a wide tooth comb

5. if you already detangle in sections, make the sections smaller 

6. oil your comb before detangling

7. use diluted shampoo

8. wash your hair in braids

9.  detangle with a wide tooth comb in the shower and use the shower spray to help you get through your hair.

9. try detangling with conditioner in your hair and without.  see which works best.

check my blog here on LHCF for a long post from a "stretching" article i read a long time ago.  it has some good tips that may help.  i saved the article because it was so useful to me.


----------



## havilland

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am getting bored, I swear!



this is how i feel today....me and the bunhead are not getting along.


----------



## january noir

I can see how one would get impatient and start dreaming about big chopping.


----------



## january noir

I think I'm in love with Miss Jessie's products.  I tried a few now and they perform wonderfully for me.


----------



## Rae81

january noir said:


> I think I'm in love with Miss Jessie's products.  I tried a few now and they perform wonderfully for me.



Which ones are you using?

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

january noir said:


> I think I'm in love with Miss Jessie's products. I tried a few now and they perform wonderfully for me.


 

i am not a fan of the ingredients but i have to say, Pillow Soft Curls works great for me.  

which ones do you use?


----------



## silverbuttons

havilland said:


> you may just need to try a few different methods until you find what works....
> 
> 1. oil rinsing helped me alot
> 
> 2. put oil in your hair the night before you detangle.  then detangle in sections with the oil in your hair before you wash
> 
> 3.  remove shed hair before washing and then deep condition on dry hair.  apply your deep conditioners before you wash.  let sit and hour or more.  then finger detangle and wash as normal.
> 
> 4. make sure you detangle in sections with a wide tooth comb
> 
> 5. if you already detangle in sections, make the sections smaller
> 
> 6. oil your comb before detangling
> 
> 7. use diluted shampoo
> 
> 8. wash your hair in braids
> 
> 9.  detangle with a wide tooth comb in the shower and use the shower spray to help you get through your hair.
> 
> 9. try detangling with conditioner in your hair and without.  see which works best.
> 
> check my blog here on LHCF for a long post from a "stretching" article i read a long time ago.  it has some good tips that may help.  i saved the article because it was so useful to me.



Thank You soooo much! 
Would you also recommend co-washing in braids?


----------



## havilland

silverbuttons said:


> Thank You soooo much!
> Would you also recommend co-washing in braids?


 
i don't co wash in braids because the conditioner is so thick it doesn't get through the braids.

i usually put my hair in two twists and then wet my hair, then undo one twist, apply conditioner, then retwist, then massage my scalp and repeat on the other side.

after that i undo one twist at a time and rinse the conditioner out, apply leave ins and re twist the hair.


----------



## Rae81

every time i wash i imagine the day when i will be washing with just one texture. that alone makes me happy. my hair tangles up at the line of demarcation its frustrating


----------



## KPH

I was attempting to transition by straightening my hair but since I sweat in my head my roots puff up and it looks stupid so I think I will go into my cowashing stage nd rollerset when needing a sleeker look.


----------



## Dayjoy

Another week down.  59/22.


----------



## Rae81

Loving my bun today. Yesterday I co washed with redkin all soft followed by tressemme conditioner to detangle and then I put tressemme back in my hair and my moisturizer and it is so soft this morning.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

I'm half wiggin it this week. It's like 17 degrees out!  

This is Lyon Girl by Freetress in color #2 or as I call her "Hannah". Lol

I must say it's a nice break. I will deep condition on Saturday and put my hair back up. I'm in the mood to hide my hair.


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> every time i wash i imagine the day when i will be washing with just one texture. that alone makes me happy. my hair tangles up at the line of demarcation its frustrating



Girl!  YESSSSSSS!


----------



## sunbubbles

Im not sure if I already did, but.......subbing. I need this, cause its gettin real ROUGH in dem streets with my hair. Im not sure if its cause I have a tighter texture or what, but this long-term transition has been a killa! I find myself being sssoooo lazy, I dont know how I lost my zeal from the first time that I went natural  (*Le Sigh) I already lost about 3inches of hair, from just leaving my hair in a nappy bun for like 6 weeks (naughty, I know!!) I really need to get back on my moisturizing and DCing game.


----------



## Napp

sunbubbles said:


> * already lost about 3inches of hair, from just leaving my hair in a nappy bun for like 6 weeks (naughty, I know!!) I really need to get back on my moisturizing and DCing game.*



Wow girl you is slackin!


----------



## Meemee6223

sunbubbles said:


> Im not sure if I already did, but.......subbing. I need this, cause its gettin real ROUGH in dem streets with my hair. Im not sure if its cause I have a tighter texture or what, but this long-term transition has been a killa! I find myself being sssoooo lazy, I dont know how I lost my zeal from the first time that I went natural  (*Le Sigh) I already lost about 3inches of hair, from just leaving my hair in a nappy bun for like 6 weeks (naughty, I know!!) I really need to get back on my moisturizing and DCing game.



I haven't conditioned my hair at all in like a month or so. I have totally neglected my hair since I've had my braids in. I know I'm gonna lose a lot of hair. I expect to be fully natural after I take these braids out because I expect that all of my relaxed ends will just fall off. I usually wash once a week while in braids but I've only washed once.


----------



## havilland

Meemee6223 said:


> I haven't conditioned my hair at all in like a month or so. I have totally neglected my hair since I've had my braids in. I know I'm gonna lose a lot of hair. I expect to be fully natural after I take these braids out because I expect that all of my relaxed ends will just fall off. I usually wash once a week while in braids but I've only washed once.


 


sunbubbles said:


> Im not sure if I already did, but.......subbing. I need this, cause its gettin real ROUGH in dem streets with my hair. Im not sure if its cause I have a tighter texture or what, but this long-term transition has been a killa! I find myself being sssoooo lazy, I dont know how I lost my zeal from the first time that I went natural (*Le Sigh) I already lost about 3inches of hair, from just leaving my hair in a nappy bun for like 6 weeks (naughty, I know!!) I really need to get back on my moisturizing and DCing game.


 

ladies! ladies!  cummon now!

let's take care of our hair.  

maybe cutting the relaxed ends is the option you need to pursue at this point?


----------



## Meemee6223

havilland said:


> ladies! ladies!  cummon now!
> 
> let's take care of our hair.
> 
> maybe cutting the relaxed ends is the option you need to pursue at this point?



I know, I know. I'm gonna do better! My hair is really dry. I'll try to incorporate some moisture before I take them down. I really dropped the ball this time.


----------



## OneShinyface

havilland said:


> Your regimen sounds good.
> 
> It could def be hormones. I lost my edges after my son was born. But they are back now. They are still thinner than before I got pregnant, but I assume they will always be that way.
> 
> How Do you wear your hair? Ponytails, buns, wigs, weaves, loose?


 
Normally buns with an occasional loose style for special events. And even then I roll the ends. I've been doing a side bun for the past few months. I've been careful not to make them too tight, take my hair down at night and to keep my scarf loose at night too.

I've entered the land of occasional hot flashes so I'm thinking hormones might be the issue. The women on my mom's side suffer from thinning hair during and post menopause. I was hoping I would escape that genetic card. 
Going to baby my right side even more and see what happens.

On a happier note, I'm 2 months from a year in and loving the range of curl size of my natural hair. Some curls are 3/4" wide and others are tiny - about 1/4" wide. Will make for a pretty cool 'fro one day.


----------



## Rae81

I have to get my crown under control now before I big cop

sent from my galaxy


----------



## daviine

I DCed my hair for longer than I intended to and now it's late and I'm too lazy to do everything that comes after you rinse the conditioner out. 

So I'm just going to let my hair dry with no product to see what it does. I'll deal with the aftermath tomorrow.


----------



## Dayjoy

daviine said:


> I DCed my hair for longer than I intended to and now it's late and I'm too lazy to do everything that comes after you rinse the conditioner out.
> 
> So I'm just going to let my hair dry with no product to see what it does. I'll deal with the aftermath tomorrow.



Don't do it daviine!!!


----------



## CandiceC

I installed some kinky twists over the weekend. I started with a twist (vs. a braid) for most of them for a natural look. 

I need to decide how long I wanna keep them in. I plan to redo in sections at least once before changing to a different style. 

(Face is blocked cause my brows need to be done. Lol.)


----------



## CandiceC

Dayjoy said:


> Don't do it @daviine!!!



Ditto! I hope you didn't do that!


----------



## Mjon912

uofmpanther omg say what now, I just bought mine and am going to try them after my next wash but you lost a section of hair using them!?!? That just freaked me out, pull what though, my hair? Where you trying to take them out or something? I need more details lol

shunta how are you wearing your hair now and throughout your transition

belldandy I vote layers =)

havilland your hair texture looks so pretty and soft...I drool over your hair a lot 

KPH how far into your transition are you? I'm only a few months but I roller set using oils and flat iron my new growth and that lasts until my next wash, I also wrap my hair at night and massage some hair trigger growth elixir on my scalp every few days


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> I DCed my hair for longer than I intended to and now it's late and I'm too lazy to do everything that comes after you rinse the conditioner out.
> 
> So I'm just going to let my hair dry with no product to see what it does. I'll deal with the aftermath tomorrow.



daviine  omg that sounds like a disaster waiting to happen! I was  the same boat last night...I had intentions of doing the whole 9 yards of prepooing, shampooing, and dcing...but it was getting late and my hair was saturated as in dripping in coconut oil so I had to at least wash that out. I ended up cowashing it out, then moisturizing and sealing in 4 sections and banding it to dry overnight. This am I put it in a grecian twist/side bun. It turned out surprisingly alright. 

My one year post anniversary is coming next week! To chop or not to chop...that is the question! I really need to hold out until summer I think...or at least my birthday in May. I know good and well my first bad hair day without the option to put it up would have me in tears lol.


----------



## MsDee14

I cut off the relaxed ends on a small portion of my hair (see attached). I will not big chop until it touches my shoulders!


----------



## MsDee14

Leslie_C said:


> @daviine omg that sounds like a disaster waiting to happen! I was the same boat last night...I had intentions of doing the whole 9 yards of prepooing, shampooing, and dcing...but it was getting late and my hair was saturated as in dripping in coconut oil so I had to at least wash that out. I ended up cowashing it out, then moisturizing and sealing in 4 sections and banding it to dry overnight. This am I put it in a grecian twist/side bun. It turned out surprisingly alright.
> 
> My one year post anniversary is coming next week! To chop or not to chop...that is the question! I really need to hold out until summer I think...or at least my birthday in May. I know good and well my first bad hair day without the option to put it up would have me in tears lol.


 
Leslie_C I think you will feel it in your veins when you're ready to chop. Do you think you could do a decent puff if you were to BC at 1 year post?


----------



## Leslie_C

MsDee14 said:


> @Leslie_C I think you will feel it in your veins when you're ready to chop. Do you think you could do a decent puff if you were to BC at 1 year post?


 
MsDee14 I like the way you think as far as chopping when it reaches your shoulders! My bottom layer in the back does, but my front and middle grow much slower than the back and sides. Im not sure if I could make a decent puff or not lol...Ill have to go do some youtube searching to see what the average puff on type 4 hair looks like at 1 year post bc. That would totally be my go to style if I did it. I cant remember who said this in this thread, it may have been you, but I try to think of my relaxed ends protecting my natural ends-aiding in length retention. That is what keeps me going.

I do feel it in my veins to chop, BUT I am in the process of making other changes like losing weight and how cool would it be to BC and have this new funky hair and maybe a funky color to match, and be slim(mer) and trim(mer) this summer?????  It would be like a makeover!


----------



## MsDee14

Leslie_C My hair grows the same way. The front and middle seem to grow turtle speed!
Yes...I really do believe the relaxed ends are protecting the natural hair. So, by transitioning we really will retain all length..if done successfully. 

Look at you! I already know you will look more fabulous than you already come summer time. I think you should wait til then to chop..it would be a complete head to toe reveal.


----------



## Dayjoy

MsDee14 said:


> I cut off the relaxed ends on a small portion of my hair (see attached). I will not big chop until it touches my shoulders!



That's a good idea.  I like it.  I might try it.


----------



## Dayjoy

Leslie_C said:


> MsDee14 I like the way you think as far as chopping when it reaches your shoulders! My bottom layer in the back does, but my front and middle grow much slower than the back and sides. Im not sure if I could make a decent puff or not lol...Ill have to go do some youtube searching to see what the average puff on type 4 hair looks like at 1 year post bc. That would totally be my go to style if I did it. I cant remember who said this in this thread, it may have been you, but I try to think of my relaxed ends protecting my natural ends-aiding in length retention. That is what keeps me going.
> 
> *I do feel it in my veins to chop, BUT I am in the process of making other changes like losing weight and how cool would it be to BC and have this new funky hair and maybe a funky color to match, and be slim(mer) and trim(mer) this summer?????  It would be like a makeover!*



This is my plan too as well as bday gift to myself   I'm thinking about highlights like xgoldn on YouTube.


----------



## belldandy

havilland said:


> I think you should decide what's most important to you. I saw your hair and am still drooling over it.
> 
> I think it look better than you think. Your hair is gorgeous right now.
> 
> Having said that, your hair will be gorgeous if you cut it too.
> 
> So I suggest you make a list of your top reasons to cut and top reasons to stay the course and then choose.
> 
> You could always cut a few inches and see how that goes.  I cut two inches or so and am glad my ends are trimmed, but I am also glad I didn't chop. But that's just me.
> 
> Hth



 thank you for you're response! You're right.  I think I will just cut an inch and then continue to protect it.  

My top reasons for wanting to cut are "to make the ends look better, and to stop the splitting. Furthermore, the ends look like they are relaxed to death, it looks scary.  I am planning on cutting at some point this weekend.


----------



## moniq

7 month post rollerset. I can't believe I made it this far.  This was done on the 19th of January.
I flat-ironed the roots and pin-curled it.  The next day I put it in a ponytail with a claw clip.


----------



## silverbuttons

I wish I had rollersetting skills. 
your hair looks great.


----------



## daviine

Dayjoy said:


> Don't do it daviine!!!





CandiceC said:


> Ditto! I hope you didn't do that!





Leslie_C said:


> daviine  omg that sounds like a disaster waiting to happen! I was  the same boat last night...I had intentions of doing the whole 9 yards of prepooing, shampooing, and dcing...but it was getting late and my hair was saturated as in dripping in coconut oil so I had to at least wash that out. I ended up cowashing it out, then moisturizing and sealing in 4 sections and banding it to dry overnight. This am I put it in a grecian twist/side bun. It turned out surprisingly alright.
> 
> My one year post anniversary is coming next week! To chop or not to chop...that is the question! I really need to hold out until summer I think...or at least my birthday in May. I know good and well my first bad hair day without the option to put it up would have me in tears lol.





MsDee14 said:


> I cut off the relaxed ends on a small portion of my hair (see attached). I will not big chop until it touches my shoulders!



I laughed when I saw your posts.  I was partly curious and partly lazy.  Not a disaster but I doubt that I'll ever do that again.  The plan was to rinse/wet my hair in the morning and proceed as though I had just rinsed the conditioner out.  But I'm just not motivated these days to do my hair.  

Leslie_C I wanted to BC on my birthday but since my bday was this month it was too soon.  So, I'm still looking for a good date to BC.  I really like MsDee14's idea about waiting for the small BC'ed portion to reach my shoulders but I'm just out of patience.  I can't wait for my hair to reach shoulder length.  I'm just waiting for the right weather and the right day and it's over...  I think your bday sounds like the perfect day to BC.  

Happy transitioning everyone!


----------



## moniq

[USER][/USER]silverbuttons Thanks. I seem to do better rolling my hair up instead of down.  It comes out neater and takes less time.  I also don't have to flat-iron my roots as much when I do this.


----------



## TokyoReina

80 weeks in and I'm really worried about the front of my hair and what's going to happen when I cut. It's never had much texture there but after some heat damage it's pretty much straight.

I've also been incorporating some things that used to work for me back into my regimen, like Megatek and Lacio Lacio as a leave in. Not sure why I stopped using these products. Walgreens is having the best sale ever on Organix this week and I've been really liking some of their products as well.


----------



## likeacharm

I just did my best blowout ever! It only took me 13 months the learn how to blow dry my new growth . I think the big difference was that I prepooed overnight, and I used my new denman brush to blow it out .


----------



## january noir

Went to the hairdressers yesterday for a deep condition, blow dry and trim.
He put my hair up in a top knot.  I like it.    When I go to the gym, I'm going to try not to sweat too much.


----------



## Jobwright

My hair feels sooooo hard. I am getting really frustrated. It was perfect last week!


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> My hair feels sooooo hard. I am getting really frustrated. It was perfect last week!



Every week is different. Try not to lose it. That happens sometimes. Try to just accept it as part of transitioning and move on.  It gets better.


----------



## shunta

Jobwright said:


> My hair feels sooooo hard. I am getting really frustrated. It was perfect last week!



Did you use any new products?


----------



## Rae81

My relaxed hair is so dry. my natural hair stayed nice and soft when i used tressemme as a leave in the other day


----------



## Rae81

anybody transitioning by wearing their hair straight? If so have u noticed any heat damage?


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Anybody have a good regimen for braids? Braids with extensions?


----------



## Napp

Rae81 said:


> anybody transitioning by wearing their hair straight? If so have u noticed any heat damage?



Rae81 i wear my hair straight pretty much 90% of the time. Ive managed to keep away heat damage by not flat ironing weekly and rollersetting instead. I also do not go over 345 degrees when i do use heat.


----------



## Jobwright

shunta. I was out if town for work all week. The hotel had dumb dry air. Everyone was coughing and complaining about the heat, or lack thereof in the meeting rooms being so dry. Plus I could not drink my normal 64 oz of water for fear of running to the bathroom all day. I had been using Scurl to moisturize... maybe the combo of dry air and glycerine did it. IDK. I am home this week and will moisturize like crazy. Next week i'm in the DR. I'll take plenty of sun hats and pray nothing terrible happens to my precious strands.   Going from 20 degree weather to 80 degree weather will be super fun, but I need my hair to act right!


----------



## Lanea87

havilland said:


> I'm half wiggin it this week. It's like 17 degrees out!
> 
> This is Lyon Girl by Freetress in color #2 or as I call her "Hannah". Lol
> 
> I must say it's a nice break. I will deep condition on Saturday and put my hair back up. I'm in the mood to hide my hair.



I like that wig....I  actually want it. I will look for it online!



sunbubbles said:


> Im not sure if I already did, but.......subbing. I need this, cause its gettin real ROUGH in dem streets with my hair. Im not sure if its cause I have a tighter texture or what, but this long-term transition has been a killa! I find myself being sssoooo lazy, I dont know how I lost my zeal from the first time that I went natural  (*Le Sigh) I already lost about 3inches of hair, from *just leaving my hair in a nappy bun for like 6 weeks (naughty, I know!!) I really need to get back on my moisturizing and DCing game.*



This sounds like something I would do LOL



Meemee6223 said:


> I haven't conditioned my hair at all in like a month or so. I have totally neglected my hair since I've had my braids in. I know I'm gonna lose a lot of hair. I expect to be fully natural after I take these braids out because I expect that all of my relaxed ends will just fall off. I usually wash once a week while in braids but I've only washed once.



I want some braids. I swear Imma get some in March!



Meemee6223 said:


> I know, I know. I'm gonna do better! My hair is really dry. I'll try to incorporate some moisture before I take them down. I really dropped the ball this time.



Get yourself a braid spray.


----------



## pattyr5

I did my first curlformers set this week and was petrified to find how detangling was going to be. So today I thought I'd try to DC on dry hair. Was pleasantly surprised with the out outcome. I lost less hair detangling than  usual.  This may be a keeper!


----------



## uofmpanther

CandiceC said:


> I installed some kinky twists over the weekend. I started with a twist (vs. a braid) for most of them for a natural look.
> 
> I need to decide how long I wanna keep them in. I plan to redo in sections at least once before changing to a different style.
> 
> (Face is blocked cause my brows need to be done. Lol.)



They look good!  Did you do them yourself?  If so, you are my inspiration.


----------



## uofmpanther

Mjon912 said:


> uofmpanther omg say what now, I just bought mine and am going to try them after my next wash but you lost a section of hair using them!?!? That just freaked me out, pull what though, my hair? Where you trying to take them out or something? I need more details lol



Don't be freaked out.  It was my own fault. You tubers warn you not to pull if it feels like it is stuck.  I was impatient, so I pulled and tugged to get it through.  It eventually came through, but not attached to my natural hair.  Smh. 

That was my first time. I have done it a few times since and did not lose a section of hair.  Just remember to push it back out and restart if it feels stuck.  Do not force it.  

Taking them out is easy.   I hold my hair at the root to stabilize it and pull off the curl formers. 

Just as an FYI for the future.  You can also use curlformers on natural hair.  My sister is completely natural now, and I gave her my set of long and narrow, which she loves.  I prefer the curl of the wider ones.  

When I get to a computer, I can send a YouTube link to a couple tutorials.  It is hard to do on my phone.   I know santashastyles has one.


----------



## shunta

Jobwright said:


> . I was out if town for work all week. The hotel had dumb dry air. Everyone was coughing and complaining about the heat, or lack thereof in the meeting rooms being so dry. Plus I could not drink my normal 64 oz of water for fear of running to the bathroom all day. I had been using Scurl to moisturize... maybe the combo of dry air and glycerine did it. IDK. I am home this week and will moisturize like crazy. Next week i'm in the DR. I'll take plenty of sun hats and pray nothing terrible happens to my precious strands.   Going from 20 degree weather to 80 degree weather will be super fun, but I need my hair to act right!



Jobwright Oh I see now. I know how it is when you have to stray from your usual routine. Don't worry, I know your hair will be nice and moisturized while you're home this week.


----------



## kbnax

The last two times I've Dc'd, I left it in overnight. I'm noticing that my new growth has been easier to get through when detangling and now I'm not nearly as frustrated,lol.

Sent from my NookColor using LHCF


----------



## MissMusic

Hi ladies! I have still been following this thread even though I chopped last month. I just wanted to let you ladies know that I did two Youtube videos laying out my transitioning tips. Just in case someone is looking for some help, here are the links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1olb8_NmEK8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajzxn4s2bAg

Again, I hope this helps and Just Keep Going!!! The long term transition is so very worth the trouble.


----------



## daviine

MissMusic said:


> Hi ladies! I have still been following this thread even though I chopped last month. I just wanted to let you ladies know that I did two Youtube videos laying out my transitioning tips. Just in case someone is looking for some help, here are the links:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1olb8_NmEK8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajzxn4s2bAg
> 
> Again, I hope this helps and Just Keep Going!!! The long term transition is so very worth the trouble.


MissMusic
Congrats! Thanks for sticking around... But I'm trying to remember if I knew you BCed already.  I feel so confused.  Going back to reread.


----------



## havilland

MissMusic said:


> Hi ladies! I have still been following this thread even though I chopped last month. I just wanted to let you ladies know that I did two Youtube videos laying out my transitioning tips. Just in case someone is looking for some help, here are the links:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1olb8_NmEK8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajzxn4s2bAg
> 
> Again, I hope this helps and Just Keep Going!!! The long term transition is so very worth the trouble.



U rock!  Love the vids 

Glad u stopped by to encourage.  Thnx


----------



## Rae81

My style for the week. This is my first time braiding my hair into a style



sent from my galaxy


----------



## uofmpanther

MissMusic said:


> Hi ladies! I have still been following this thread even though I chopped last month. I just wanted to let you ladies know that I did two Youtube videos laying out my transitioning tips. Just in case someone is looking for some help, here are the links:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1olb8_NmEK8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajzxn4s2bAg
> 
> Again, I hope this helps and Just Keep Going!!! The long term transition is so very worth the trouble.



Thanks!  You are awesome!


----------



## uofmpanther

The talk of curl formers had me itching to do a set, so I made sure to take pics this time. 

I used a mix of long and wides and extra wides.  Hence the two colors.  I set with Trader Joes Nourish Spa conditioner and Crazy Sexy Cools curling soufflé (an experiment that turned out well and left my hair soft and bouncy).  I half air dried and half hood dried because I have to leave my house. 

I need to brush around the edges to give it a clean look, but I'm rushing to leave and wanted to post before I forget.


----------



## MissMusic

daviine, here is my big chop thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17509015#post17509015


----------



## Mjon912

moniq your rollerset looks great, I hope my sets look like that when I'm 7 months post

TokyoReina 80 weeks!!! That's great, how many months is that?

Rae81 I am, I only wear straight hair and only plan on it...I'm only 5.5 months in tho...but nope I haven't noticed any damage... I wash, rollerset and flat iron 2-3 times a month... How far into your transition are you?

pattyr5 do you have any pics of your curls! I recently bought some curl formers but I'm a little nervous to use them, I don't want to rip my jar out =\


----------



## moniq

[USER][/USER]Mjon912 Thanks.  It took some practice and patience before I got to this point in rollersetting.  I'm hoping I can still rollerset without any problems during my planned long term transition.


----------



## Napp

uofmpanther said:


> The talk of curl formers had me itching to do a set, so I made sure to take pics this time.
> 
> I used a mix of long and wides and extra wides.  Hence the two colors.  I set with Trader Joes Nourish Spa conditioner and Crazy Sexy Cools curling soufflé (an experiment that turned out well and left my hair soft and bouncy).  I half air dried and half hood dried because I have to leave my house.
> 
> I need to brush around the edges to give it a clean look, but I'm rushing to leave and wanted to post before I forget.



this is so cute! these rollers are soo on my wish list!


----------



## CandiceC

uofmpanther said:


> They look good!  Did you do them yourself?  If so, you are my inspiration.



uofmpanther

Thanks! Yes. It took a few days because I didn't want to stress myself out, but I got it done. 

Your curlformer set is cute! I've got some I never used. I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## pattyr5

Mjon912 said:


> moniq your rollerset looks great, I hope my sets look like that when I'm 7 months post
> 
> TokyoReina 80 weeks!!! That's great, how many months is that?
> 
> Rae81 I am, I only wear straight hair and only plan on it...I'm only 5.5 months in tho...but nope I haven't noticed any damage... I wash, rollerset and flat iron 2-3 times a month... How far into your transition are you?
> 
> pattyr5 do you have any pics of your curls! I recently bought some curl formers but I'm a little nervous to use them, I don't want to rip my jar out =\



I did not save any of my curlformer pics but I have them in my hair again tonight so I will take some mire in the morning.  The thought of ripping my hair out is definitely a concern of mine too. So far so good though.


----------



## havilland

Hiding under my half wigs. This is Tammy by Outre. In color 2. 

I thinned her out some and washed her so she would be flat.  When you take her out of the package she is a bit overwhelming.  I love her though.


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> @shunta. I was out if town for work all week. The hotel had dumb dry air. Everyone was coughing and complaining about the heat, or lack thereof in the meeting rooms being so dry. Plus I could not drink my normal 64 oz of water for fear of running to the bathroom all day. I had been using Scurl to moisturize... maybe the combo of dry air and glycerine did it. IDK. I am home this week and will moisturize like crazy. Next week i'm in the DR. I'll take plenty of sun hats and pray nothing terrible happens to my precious strands.   Going from 20 degree weather to 80 degree weather will be super fun, but I need my hair to act right!




that is what happened to me on my vacation.  my hair acted a FOOL any time i tried to wear it out.  i just rocked a bun most of the time and moved on.  i was so upset though.....so i feel you.


----------



## MsDee14

Trimmed my ends last night. I was experiencing small pieces of breakage for a few weeks and just knew it was time. 
Funny- I used to DREAD trimming my hair. Now that I am transitioning..I actually don't mind doing so. 
My shrinkage is off the chain.


----------



## Mjon912

Even though I'm only 5 months in I've noticed that I love Love LOVE the thickness of my hair, when I relaxed my hair I still had thick hair but when I pulled it up you could see my scalp around my edges, now, nothing, it goes skin then hair, I probably sound a bit crazy but this is amazing to me...I've always admired women with heads of super thick straight hair (probably because i grew up in an italian community) and the idea that when my transition is done my hair might look like that is blowing my mind!

havilland you hair looks very nice, if you didn't tell me I would have never guessed


----------



## pattyr5

My curlformer set was not like the first time. I guess setting on dry hair was not the right move. I just dreaded having to wet my hair and detangle again. Nothing is giving me the ability to detangle with ease.  For the life of my I can't figure out why my relaxed hair has turned on me. As soon as I decided to transition, it decided to start acting up.


----------



## havilland

I cut my wig today. It was just too much hair.  Now I love her!  I'll be hiding out under her for awhile.


----------



## uofmpanther

havilland said:


> I cut my wig today. It was just too much hair.  Now I love her!  I'll be hiding out under her for awhile.



This may be a silly question, but how did you cut your wig?  Did you do it while it was on your head? I want to cut one of mine, but I'm afraid of cutting it lopsided or too short.


----------



## havilland

uofmpanther said:


> This may be a silly question, but how did you cut your wig?  Did you do it while it was on your head? I want to cut one of mine, but I'm afraid of cutting it lopsided or too short.


 
Important---I have hair trimming shears and thinning shears that I purchased at bss that I only use on the wigs.  Don't use house scissors or Shears that you use on your own hair. Get a cheap pair just for wig use. 

How I trim wigs----

First I take thinning shears and thin her out a bit. 

I clip up the top tracks on the wig and then trim a little less than I think is needed from a few of the middle tracks with the thinning shears. 

Always work right to left so you remember where you left off and have a consistent pattern 

Then I trim the length of the wig  with regular shears.  I try to hold the scissors vertically and snip at the length until I get the look I want. Then I go back over the wig and even it out. 

I trim it while its on my head. I have to see what I'm doing and wearing it helps.  But I make sure to clip my real hair out of the way so I don't cut it by mistake. (I've done that before). I know some ladies trim while on a wig head. But I don't have one. 

What I suggest is practice trimming on an old wig you are done wearing.  

I practiced trimming on wigs that were old and worn before I started messing with new ones.


----------



## Mjon912

This is from last night after my wash and roller set, 24 weeks post relaxer =)



And this is from this morning, after I flat ironed and wrapped for bed



Hopefully I can continue roller setting throughout my entire transition and as a natural because I love the results


----------



## 1beautiijunkii

I'm in! I originally BC'd in 2/07 and was loving my natural hair but then, due to health problems I thought texlaxing would make my hair easier to manage. BIG MISTAKE. Even though my hair isnt bone straight, it still feels like straw and I've noticed some breakage around my edges Last texlax was 10/23/12. I have thick, course bra-strap/mid-back length hair.


----------



## SunniRae

Hey guys, I'm new to LHCF (although I've been lurking for quite some time HA).. Finally decided to pay my subscription, and get on the good foot.. My hair has been pretty much APL all of my life, without being on a HHJ.. Right now I am transitioning, my last relaxer was June 9, 2012.. So that makes me 7+ months post.. Some days it's been hard, but when I look at how far my new growth has come, I'm never turning back.. A couple of weeks ago I got a little weak, but my mom told me "You better not perm that hair" lol.. As the weeks go by I realize that this journey will all be worth it.. I'm looking forward to the big chop when I'm 2 years post, I want it to grow to a comfortable length for me to feel I'll be able to work with it.. Looking forward to the rest of this journey along with you lovely ladies.. Happy Growing!


----------



## Dayjoy

:welcome3: to the two new board members 1beautiijunkii and SunniRae!  Good luck on your journeys.  SunniRae you are lucky to have someone who supports your efforts to transition to natural.  We hear otherwise from so many ladies.


----------



## SunniRae

Dayjoy Thanks so much! And yess, my mom is very supportive, but my boyfriend on the other hand, not so much lol.. Good luck on your journey as well.. Happy Growing!


----------



## Mjon912

SunniRae  can't wait to see you progress on your transition


----------



## Dayjoy

Today makes 60 weeks in, 21 to go.


----------



## SunniRae

Mjon912 said:


> @SunniRae  can't wait to see you progress on your transition


 



Thanks so much, Same to you!


----------



## Jobwright

I'm wearing a twist out today and it looks cute. I asked my sister how she liked it and she said it was "ok". So, I told her I was going back in a pin up tomorrow. She said "Nooooooo! It looks like you don't care when you pin it up". So then I go into my whole schpeel about protective styling and she just laughs at me. Is that really what people think...I don't care. I pride myself on being the super professional woman that motivates and makes things happen. Help me please.T talk me off this devils cliff! Please!


----------



## Sophisto

I'm no longer a long term transitioner, I big chopped on Monday! 1/29/13.... I'm happy.


----------



## JJamiah

Sophisto


----------



## CandiceC

Congrats Sophisto!!


----------



## Dayjoy

Congrats Sophisto!  I'm a little jealous! LOL


----------



## Sophisto

Dayjoy said:


> Congrats Sophisto!  I'm a little jealous! LOL



No need to be... Just go for it


----------



## OneShinyface

Sophisto - Congrats to you!

I washed my hair after my workout this AM and pulled it tightly in ponytails to airdry. Now it's in a giant side bun.


----------



## SunnyDelight

2 years on Feb 14th.  I have about 2 inches of permed hair  . . . literally hanging . . .


----------



## OneShinyface

SunnyDelight - What's your game plan? I'd be SO tempted to just cut the 2 inches.


----------



## SunnyDelight

OneShinyface said:


> @SunnyDelight - What's your game plan? I'd be SO tempted to just cut the 2 inches.


 

haha . . . it is tempting and I have no game plan actually. I've been weaving 6 weeks at a time and cuting the ends a little at a time at each takedown. I leave it down and baby for 2 weeks before reinstalling. During that 2 weeks I rock a really full bun.

The thing is . . . . I am LOVING the weave. Its Halley's Curl Creole Curly 10 inch. I need a few more inches of my natural hair to rock a big curly fro like this so I'm just waiting it out . . . patiently.


----------



## Leslie_C

Sophisto congrats! Its beautiful! How long did you transition?

4 more days til my 1 year post relaxer anniversary....


----------



## Sophisto

OneShinyface said:


> Sophisto - Congrats to you!
> 
> I washed my hair after my workout this AM and pulled it tightly in ponytails to airdry. Now it's in a giant side bun.



Beautiful!  I can't wait for my hair to get to your length.


----------



## Sophisto

Leslie_C said:


> Sophisto congrats! Its beautiful! How long did you transition?
> 
> 4 more days til my 1 year post relaxer anniversary....



Thanks!  My last relaxer was November 2011, and so 1 year and 2 months.  It's still short but I got tired of trying to manage two types of hair... Best decision ever!


----------



## silverbuttons

congrats sophistico.

beautiful bun oneshinyface


----------



## havilland

Sophisto said:


> I'm no longer a long term transitioner, I big chopped on Monday! 1/29/13.... I'm happy.



Congrats!!!!!  Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## Napp

Sophisto your curls look scrumptious! lol congrats!

OneShinyface your bun is to die for! OMG. i'm feeling a little bit jealous!


----------



## Mjon912

Sophisto congrats!!! Your hair looks great...how do you feel about finally being natural?!?!

OneShinyface your hair is so thick and shiny and beautiful...idk why kind of bun braid hybrid that is but it looks amazing


----------



## Sophisto

Mjon912 said:


> Sophisto congrats!!! Your hair looks great...how do you feel about finally being natural?!?!
> 
> OneShinyface your hair is so thick and shiny and beautiful...idk why kind of bun braid hybrid that is but it looks amazing



Thanks! I feel great, I should have done it sooner.....it's so much easier to manage now.


----------



## Sophisto

Thanks so much


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> I'm wearing a twist out today and it looks cute. I asked my sister how she liked it and she said it was "ok". So, I told her I was going back in a pin up tomorrow. She said "Nooooooo! It looks like you don't care when you pin it up". So then I go into my whole schpeel about protective styling and she just laughs at me. Is that really what people think...I don't care. I pride myself on being the super professional woman that motivates and makes things happen. Help me please.T talk me off this devils cliff! Please!



I have a few stock responses for people who don't like my hair "go away".  "Nobody asked you". "Bite me". "-----blank stare-----, then walk away"

Feel free to borrow these as needed.


----------



## OneShinyface

Mjon912 said:


> @OneShinyface your hair is so thick and shiny and beautiful...idk why kind of bun braid hybrid that is but it looks amazing



LOL. Thank you - it's the veggie glycerin I've grown to love. Love it - bun/braid hybrid. I pulled my slightly damp hair into to ponytails on the side and twisted each one. Then I wrapped one clockwise and the other counter clockwise around one another and pinned them. I tied down the front with a silk scarf around it for a few minutes and there you have it. 

I added a silk flower after I took the pic and today I used a sequined headband I found at the Dollar Store. This style makes it easy to moisturize my ends and not have to take down my hair at night. I just wrap it up.


----------



## amwcah

After much deliberation(lol), I decided to transition.  My last texlax was 7/4/2012.  I fell in love with my new growth when I co-washed on Thursday.  My new growth is nice and soft and thick, while my relaxed hair is fine and limp. 

My current style is cornrows with my own hair.  It looks so pretty.  I have been getting compliments everyday.  I think I will continue to get it braided in different updo styles for the next few months and throughout the summer.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Dayjoy

Good luck!  amwcah


----------



## havilland

amwcah said:


> After much deliberation(lol), I decided to transition.  My last texlax was 7/4/2012.  I fell in love with my new growth when I co-washed on Thursday.  My new growth is nice and soft and thick, while my relaxed hair is fine and limp.
> 
> My current style is cornrows with my own hair.  It looks so pretty.  I have been getting compliments everyday.  I think I will continue to get it braided in different updo styles for the next few months and throughout the summer.  Wish me luck!



Welcome and good luck!


----------



## havilland

I finally combed my hair after two weeks of finger detangling only and deep conditioning and co washing.

Here is a normal amount of shedding for me. (there are no small hairs which would indicate breakage)

I am so proud of myself for not freaking out.  Repeats to self over and over "This is normal.  It is no cause for alarm."

I am 19 months and 2 days post.


----------



## Pinkerton

I have found that if I stretch properly the night before, I can manage a puff.  It's not very big, of course, but but thick enough that it doesn't look sad.


----------



## Deziyah

Hey ladies!! I've been lurking around this thread and would like to join 

I've been transitioning for 6 months looking to wait at least 2 years before bc'ing.. It's been tough with the two textures but I've been hanging in there... Here's a couple pics just to show my progress 

My avatar was taken in Sept... And the first pic was in dec and second pic a couple weeks ago. I'm in the APL '13 challenge hoping I make it which would be a nice 7 inches of stretched new growth, wish me luck!

Sophistico congrats on your BC!! You got great length for only transitioning a lil over a year!!


----------



## moniq

I am so proud of myself.  I did a rollerset yesterday and did not flat-iron my roots.  I roller-wrapped it last night and put it in a bun today.  Here is a picture:


----------



## kbnax

I lost a lot of hair today while detangling,  I had such a great wk last week too! It may be time to switch up my reggie. idk but I'm not feeling too hot right now


----------



## Leslie_C

1 year post relaxer today! Wootwoot! Decided against chopping...not feelin' it today! So moving on to my next tentative dates-My birthday May 5 or July 4!


----------



## Dayjoy

Congrats on the year Leslie_C!  And congrats on resisting the scissors.  

I need to color my grays in the front, but I'm scared.  I haven't washed my own hair in a few months .  It's my defense against cutting.  I don't know WHAT is going to happen when this flat iron reverts.  I hope BC day isn't this week. :crossfingers:


----------



## Deziyah

amwcah Welcome!!! 

I decided to transition in Sept, but my last relaxer was 7/25/12.
Happy Healthy Growing!!!


----------



## amwcah

My cousin that braided my hair passed away on Sunday morning.  She was only 49.  We talked Saturday night until about 1:30 am via the telephone.  She never woke up that morning.  So sad.


----------



## hnntrr

I would like to preemptively join. I am only 8 weeks post but I think I want to transition long term. Right now I am at NL, I THINK I am 3c, med dense, coarse hair (according to mother having dealt with my hair when i was little...she told me she would have to break my hair into 12 sections to wash AHH!). So we shall see. As of now I have no curl pattern just small waves so I have no idea how it is going to turn out. But I am going to attempt to stretch till the end up my touch up date and then from there I am going to try to stretch 6 months...and hopefully eventually be completely natural after a year and a half. I just worry about the demarcation line, have any of you guys had major trouble with it?

Btw is there anyone here with hair similar to that? I dont know what it looks like and I am really curious what your regimen is and what it looks like.

eta: I did a google search and this looks close to how my NG looks, so if my hair will be anything like this: 3c hair, i will be so happy!

i also found my baby book and here is my natural hair texture, its hard to see the roots but there is a curl pattern but my mom thinks its high density fine 3c, so hopefully will find out during my transition *sorry for the naked baby photo aaha


----------



## Dayjoy

amwcah I am so sorry to hear about your cousin.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MsDee14

I will be spending about 6 months in kinky twists, single braids and senegalese twists. Going to keep them in for 6 weeks at a time while experimenting with styles in-between(2 weeks). I'm almost 15 months post, so this will begin at around 16 months post. This will be my first time in my transition I use added hair.
I need to stop focusing on the length of my natural hair, so this will help!


----------



## january noir

amwcah said:


> My cousin that braided my hair passed away on Sunday morning. She was only 49. We talked Saturday night until about 1:30 am via the telephone. She never woke up that morning. So sad.


 
Oh my! 
My sincerest condolences to you and your family. I can't imagine...


----------



## OneShinyface

amwcah - I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## shortt29

amwcah said:


> My cousin that braided my hair passed away on Sunday morning.  She was only 49.  We talked Saturday night until about 1:30 am via the telephone.  She never woke up that morning.  So sad.



So sorry for your loss  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Deziyah

amwcah said:


> My cousin that braided my hair passed away on Sunday morning.  She was only 49.  We talked Saturday night until about 1:30 am via the telephone.  She never woke up that morning.  So sad.



Oh my goodness... My prayers and sincerest condolences go to you and your family.


----------



## january noir

8 months today!    

 This is the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer or other chemical process since I was 12 (or somewhere around that age).


----------



## Oneprettypa

10 mos!!! Woot woot! I'm still amazed I made it this long. I am in the chair as we speak to get a sew in. Def not going to chop it off but I  excited that I lasted this long!


----------



## daviine

I'm so sorry for your loss amwcah.


----------



## havilland

daviine said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss amwcah.



Me too!  I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012

My last relaxer was December 31 and so far I have a lot of new growth. I'm drinking lots of water and biotin. Soon I might do some kind of protective styling.


----------



## havilland

My new headband. I tried a new vendor on amazon.  So far so good. Nice silk headband, not too to tight. Gives the half wig new life.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm so sorry about your cousin, @amwcah.


----------



## sexypebbly

Just want to say I'm a long term transitioner too. I've been transitioning for a yr and 1 month now. Have another yr to go before I really cut off my relaxed ends. My back is almost fully natural thou. I had alot of damage back when I began my hair journey which was 2 yrs ago and now its grown and mostly all natural. Still have a few relaxed ends left. This is a very nice journey to see my natural hair for the first time since maybe 12. Hope I keep on and can be natural in a yr


----------



## Lanea87

Im still here hanging around. 
DCing right now using ORS Replen. with 1/2 oz of EVCO.

I am thinking about doing some crochet braids for the rest of February or either March. It will give me like a month rest and I wont have to be bothered with this head. Just spray some braid spray and be on my way!


----------



## Dayjoy

So I FINALLY washed my hair myself, and I have to say, the temptation to cut is NO LONGER THERE.  While I am VERY happy with the amount of new growth I have, I can now see that it isn't nearly enough on its own for me.  My last plan was to cut at 18 months for my birthday, but at this point that's only four months/two inches away.  Now I'm not even sure that two years will be long enough--especially after looking at sipp100's Afro thread.  I might now be in for a three year transition.  DH looked a little sad too when I mentioned cutting.  He said, "Why don't you just trim it as you go?" I think I might agree with him.  My new growth was BEAUTIFUL though!  I do NOT remember my hair being like this when I was 11 and younger.  If we could take back the years...

I was so excited I took pics (I never do that ):













Before I washed I was APL, after it was SL:





I can't wait to do wash n go's!


----------



## MsDee14

I've been cutting little pieces of relaxed hair off in certain areas of my head. The urge to BC is strong, but I must hold off! Still can't fit my natural hair in a ponytail and I need that option.


----------



## pattyr5

Dayjoy said:


> So I FINALLY washed my hair myself, and I have to say, the temptation to cut is NO LONGER THERE.  While I am VERY happy with the amount of new growth I have, I can now see that it isn't nearly enough on its own for me.  My last plan was to cut at 18 months for my birthday, but at this point that's only four months/two inches away.  Now I'm not even sure that two years will be long enough--especially after looking at sipp100's Afro thread.  I might now be in for a three year transition.  DH looked a little sad too when I mentioned cutting.  He said, "Why don't you just trim it as you go?" I think I might agree with him.  My new growth was BEAUTIFUL though!  I do NOT remember my hair being like this when I was 11 and younger.  If we could take back the years...
> 
> I was so excited I took pics (I never do that ):
> 
> Before I washed I was APL, after it was SL:



Those curls are indeed beautiful.


----------



## Dayjoy

pattyr5 said:


> Those curls are indeed beautiful.



Aww, :blush3:, thanks.


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> Aww, :blush3:, thanks.



Hey Dayjoy

Nice!     My curls look a bit like yours.  We might be hair twins! 
You must be so excited! 

I know I'm going to be transitioning for 4 years or more.   I'm 8 months and I only have 1.5 - 2 inches through my head.  I'm a very slow grower.  I'm hoping that going back to eating 100% Raw and supplementing will help with a growth spurt.


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir said:


> Hey Dayjoy
> 
> Nice!     My curls look a bit like yours.  We might be hair twins!
> You must be so excited!
> 
> I know I'm going to be transitioning for 4 years or more.   I'm 8 months and I only have 1.5 - 2 inches through my head.  I'm a very slow grower.  I'm hoping that going back to eating 100% Raw and supplementing will help with a growth spurt.



Thanks january noir.  I've never found a hair twin, but I've never posted hair pics either.   I need to up my healthy eating and supplements as well.  But like you alluded to in the MU Forum, having a hair stylist that you can trust and that supports your transition (mine suggested I transition the FIRST time I went to her) REALLY makes transitioning easier.  I honestly don't know how the ladies that never go to the salon do it.


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> Thanks january noir.  I've never found a hair twin, but *I've never posted hair pics either*.   I need to up my healthy eating and supplements as well.  But like you said in the MU Forum, having a hair stylist that you can trust and that supports your transition (mine suggested I transition the FIRST time I went to her) REALLY makes transitioning easier.  I honestly don't know how the ladies that never go to the salon do it.



Dayjoy
How awesome is that!   If I had all of what you had, I would be tempted to cut mine and work with it from there.  What products are you using?

I've been looking for a few nice wigs, but they don't make them like they used to.  My old wig is on it's last leg, but I have a few phony ponys left.


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir said:


> Dayjoy
> How awesome is that!   If I had all of what you had, I would be tempted to cut mine and work with it from there.  What products are you using?
> 
> I've been looking for a few nice wigs, but they don't make them like they used to.  My old wig is on it's last leg, but I have a few phony ponys left.



The truth is, I haven't been doing or using much of anything.  For the last few months I've just been going to the salon once a month and getting a flat iron.  Then i bun or ponytail the rest of the month.  I know infrequent washing is a nono, but I just haven't been up to dealing with my two textures.  When I do do something I'll cowash with Tresemme Moist (which is what I'd done yesterday) and then bun with Giovanni Direct and coconut oil.  Yesterday I also used my sample of Ecostyler gel for the first time.  I give it a .


----------



## Pinkerton

Seeking a little advice here.  I have recently discovered the joy of single strand knots.  I clip them out when I find them and moisturize and seal my ends every night.  I've noticed a bit more breakage recently, some are short shed hairs and some are longer.  I only notice them when I wash or fingercomb.  It is not excessive breakage but I do not want it to get that far.  I'm sure the knots have caused some of it.  

However, I am wondering if my protein/moisture balance is off as well.  I used to have very little protein in my reggie, but my hair started getting kind of limp and mushy with all the heavy moisture.  There is now some light protein in my leave-in and conditioners. (*Cantu Shea Butter, Giovanni SAS, Wen 613*)  

Could my hair just be protein sensitive or am I not getting enough moisture now?  My hair is not really hard or dry unless I get lazy about M&S.  I sleep with a bonnet and only use ouchless bands to bun when I'm at work.  When I come home my hair is taken down.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## trclemons

Count me in.  My HHJ began on January 25, 2013 and I am 2 months post.  I will ultimately make my decision about being a natural when I discover my curl pattern and my patience and ability to manage it.  But in the meantime, I plan to learn all I can from each of you.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## hnntrr

I am 2 months post, I dont know what my hair is doing. It feels just like my relaxed hair albeit a little thicker. Attaching some pics of wet hair, no product except a tea rinse (currently DC'ing). Anyone have any clues as to what my hair is doing? I think I have about an inch of NG its starting to curl at the roots...I can feel it curling but when I take pictures it just...its never this soft 8 weeks in. usually I would be getting a perm by now ...I duno. ANyone have any ideas?


----------



## kbnax

Just made 20 weeks yesterday and it ain't no joke! lol. I just got done washing my hair but I'm scared to detangle, smh. I lost a lot of hair last wk, so I'm gonna try and go back to detangling on dry hair with Mane n tail. 

I did notice that my hair is not responding to shampoo the way it used to. Joico shampoo always left my hair so. Today it was just so-so.


----------



## MsDee14

Pinkerton Are you experiencing SSK's on your relaxed hair, demarcation line or pieces of hair that are fully natural(if that's the case). 
How do you typically wear your hair?


----------



## veesweets

Think I'm going to end my transition on my 22nd birthday (May 2014)..that will make me close to 21 months post. Sounds really good, ill just have to see what my length is like at that time


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> I am 2 months post, I dont know what my hair is doing. It feels just like my relaxed hair albeit a little thicker. Attaching some pics of wet hair, no product except a tea rinse (currently DC'ing). Anyone have any clues as to what my hair is doing? I think I have about an inch of NG its starting to curl at the roots...I can feel it curling but when I take pictures it just...its never this soft 8 weeks in. usually I would be getting a perm by now ...I duno. ANyone have any ideas?



What kind of ideas are you looking for?


----------



## havilland

Pinkerton said:


> Seeking a little advice here.  I have recently discovered the joy of single strand knots.  I clip them out when I find them and moisturize and seal my ends every night.  I've noticed a bit more breakage recently, some are short shed hairs and some are longer.  I only notice them when I wash or fingercomb.  It is not excessive breakage but I do not want it to get that far.  I'm sure the knots have caused some of it.
> 
> However, I am wondering if my protein/moisture balance is off as well.  I used to have very little protein in my reggie, but my hair started getting kind of limp and mushy with all the heavy moisture.  There is now some light protein in my leave-in and conditioners. (Cantu Shea Butter, Giovanni SAS, Wen 613)
> 
> Could my hair just be protein sensitive or am I not getting enough moisture now?  My hair is not really hard or dry unless I get lazy about M&S.  I sleep with a bonnet and only use ouchless bands to bun when I'm at work.  When I come home my hair is taken down.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Have u tried washing your hair in braids and cutting back on shampoo?  Co wash sometimes instead?

I don't really get ssk unless I wash my hair loose with shampoo or If I forget to moisturize regularly.


----------



## havilland

Today I am deep conditioning under my Santa hat.  I put my turban on over a plastic cap and felt I needed to look at something more fun than the turban. So I put on my Santa cap. Lol


----------



## Rae81

Is anybody else having a hard time with the crown of their hair. If so, had anybody figured out how to get it just control? My crowns is extra dry and no matter what I do it stays dry. It is also a totally different texture than the rest of my hair.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Pinkerton

The SSKs are happening on the natural ends.  I do not have much relaxed ends left.  I use shampoo once every other week.  I have issues with scalp dermatitis and if I go too long without shampoo it flares up again.  Otherwise, I cowash.


----------



## hnntrr

havilland said:


> What kind of ideas are you looking for?



I guess I am just not sure what to expect, why my hair is acting this way particularly because I would be getting a perm around now because my ng is 'to dry and unmanageable'. I guess I am just wondering what to expect. Why my ng isnt growing in, in coils instead of waves (i know I have relaxed ends stretching them out) but like some people's hair ive seen hair starts coilin right out of their head. I was just wondering why mine wasnt doing that. 

I was hoping its not cause I have trained my hair to lay flat so it waves instead of curls...I am just being overly cautious I guess.


----------



## Mjon912

Checking in, washed, roller set and flat ironed my hair!!! Tomorrow I will be exactly 6 months post relaxer!!! Woohoo... I think I have about 18-24 more months until all of my relaxed ends have been snipped away
These are after I roller set and flat ironed 






I Won't ever wrap my hair straight out of rollers without flat ironing it again! While I didn't lose a lot if hair it was way more then I'm used to, when I unwrapped my hair this morning it was like my poofy roots had curled or tangled around each other, I could hear my hair breaking as I combed it down =( lesson definitely learned


----------



## havilland

Pinkerton said:


> The SSKs are happening on the natural ends.  I do not have much relaxed ends left.  I use shampoo once every other week.  I have issues with scalp dermatitis and if I go too long without shampoo it flares up again.  Otherwise, I cowash.



Try diluting the shampoo with water and putting it in an applicator bottle. Squeeze the mixture into your scalp and dont apply it directly to your hair length.  Meanwhile coat your ends with a little oil to keep them from drying out and tangling from the shampoo.


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> I guess I am just not sure what to expect, why my hair is acting this way particularly because I would be getting a perm around now because my ng is 'to dry and unmanageable'. I guess I am just wondering what to expect. Why my ng isnt growing in, in coils instead of waves (i know I have relaxed ends stretching them out) but like some people's hair ive seen hair starts coilin right out of their head. I was just wondering why mine wasnt doing that.
> 
> I was hoping its not cause I have trained my hair to lay flat so it waves instead of curls...I am just being overly cautious I guess.



Girl just wait.  You don't know what your hair is gonna do yet. It's way too soon in the journey to have "expectations". 

As for the dryness, I would suggest a good deep condition.  Natural hair is usually dry.   Get used to making moisturizing a priority.hang in there ....


----------



## kbnax

Rae81 said:


> Is anybody else having a hard time with the crown of their hair. If so, had anybody figured out how to get it just control? My crowns is extra dry and no matter what I do it stays dry. It is also a totally different texture than the rest of my hair.
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Rae81 My crown is doing the same. It's rougher/drier than the rest of my hair. I just add more moisturizer on that section and eventually it does soften up but it does take more work than the rest.


----------



## kbnax

I cut about an inch off today out of frustration . I tried going back to detangling on dry hair but I'm still getting breakage. I've done protein trmts, overnight DC's and finally I just trimmed to see if that would help...i don't think it did tho.

How are fine hair 4a/4b's detangling? I only had to lightly detangle before I began transitioning, but now my hair gets so matted I have to spray a lot of detangling spray but combing wet hair leads to breakage for me. I'm thinking about finger combing...idk.


----------



## kbnax

1 more question, lol...Did any of you who weren't already using a seamless comb, find that you had to switch to one to avoid breakage during your transition?


----------



## shunta

Rae81 said:


> Is anybody else having a hard time with the crown of their hair. If so, had anybody figured out how to get it just control? My crowns is extra dry and no matter what I do it stays dry. It is also a totally different texture than the rest of my hair.
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Same with the crown of my hair. It just dances to its own tune and does whatever the hell it wants to.  I just take extra care to apply more product to it whether its leave-in or what. I also have to detangle extra carefully with it so I won't lose too much hair up there.


----------



## niaelyse

Hi all.....this is my first post after lurking forever.

Kudos to all of you who are enduring the process of a long term transition. I am just starting out (about 10 weeks post) and have breakage that is stressing me out. My hair is a bit past mid back length now. I will read through this thread to get some tips on managing the new growth. I used to have my reggie down but this is a whole new ball game.

Hopefully I won't cave in a relax....pray for me....lol.


----------



## MsDee14

Pinkerton said:


> The SSKs are happening on the natural ends. I do not have much relaxed ends left. I use shampoo once every other week. I have issues with scalp dermatitis and if I go too long without shampoo it flares up again. Otherwise, I cowash.


 
Oh Okay...I have had issues of SSK's on my natural ends as well. What works is keeping it stretched. I always twist or braid my hair at night and also using a heavy sealant such as shea-butter or castor oil when moisturizing.


----------



## MsDee14

I bought a bottle of Nature's Bounty: Hair, Skin and Nails supplements. 
There are 60 in a bottle and although it's suggested to take 3 a day, I will just take 1. Once I'm done with the bottle, I'll go into single braids. 
Trying to finish up the remainder of my Sulfur Powder as well, by making Sulfur Oil mixes bi-weekly and applying the mix up to 6X weekly.

I guess you can say I am focusing on growth right now, which I am okay with because once I  BC..I will be all about styling and enjoying my natural hair. 

btw I am 6 days shy of 15 months post relaxer.


----------



## havilland

For all the newbies....this is service announcement 


At 4 months post I wanted to relax. I coped by telling myself I was "stretching". I could relax anytime I wanted.  I WAS ADAMANT THAT I WAS NOT GOING NATURAL. 

At 6 months post I SWORE I WAS GONNA RELAX.  I kept the relaxer jar on the bathroom sink and stared at it lovingly every day. 

At 8 months post all my products revolted. My techniques didn't work anymore. I had to revise my plan, stalk YouTube, stalk fotki, stalk my hair idols, find new natural hair idols, drink lots of wine. LOL 

At 10 months post I thought "I can do this!  I've lasted this long". I officially announced I was transitioning for 3 years. 

At 12 month post I was so proud of myself. I fought through the frustration I was feeling about my hair. (which was acting a hot mess at the time.)

At 14 months post I was ready to shave my head.  I bought some half wigs and used them to hide. I hid my tresses for their own good. I didn't trust myself. And I knew I'd regret a chop. 

At 16 months post I was back on a roll. It was winter. Humidity was no longer my enemy. I had enough natural hair at this point to feel happy about my progress and start to see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Now I am 19 months post. My relaxed ends annoy me. But I have more natural hair than relaxed so I ignore the relaxed hair and just try to love her. For she gives me the ponytail and the bun that has become my best ally during this whole long term transition.

I can't believe I prefer natural hair now.  Relaxed hair "usually" looks thin and unhealthy to me now.  (not always, cus some relaxed heads are gawgus) I am amazed at how much healthier my roots are than my ends. I see now why my thin strands never grew past APL. 

My point----YOU can do this. Every day will be different. And every week will bring a new challenge. And some days you will want to cut all your hair off, other days you will want to relax. Investigate your options. Stick to your goal and Know you are not alone.


----------



## havilland

Rae81

My crown is dry too. I started using diluted regular conditioner as my leaving and sealed with oil. That helped alot.


----------



## Leslie_C

Rae81 said:


> Is anybody else having a hard time with the crown of their hair. If so, had anybody figured out how to get it just control? My crowns is extra dry and no matter what I do it stays dry. It is also a totally different texture than the rest of my hair.
> 
> sent from my galaxy


Rae81 the first few months I had this problem, but when I started working in about 6 sections and detangling, moisturizing, and sealing in those sections and being a little more heavy handed with product in that area my hair started retaining moisture better.


----------



## MsDee14

@havviland Great timeline and very helpful 

ETA: I can't wait until I make it to 19 months post...it's taking FOREVER!


----------



## napbella

havilland said:


> For all the newbies....this is service announcement
> 
> 
> At 4 months post I wanted to relax. I coped by telling myself I was "stretching". I could relax anytime I wanted. I WAS ADAMANT THAT I WAS NOT GOING NATURAL.
> 
> At 6 months post I SWORE I WAS GONNA RELAX. I kept the relaxer jar on the bathroom sink and stared at it lovingly every day.
> 
> At 8 months post all my products revolted. My techniques didn't work anymore. I had to revise my plan, stalk YouTube, stalk fotki, stalk my hair idols, find new natural hair idols, drink lots of wine. LOL
> 
> At 10 months post I thought "I can do this! I've lasted this long". I officially announced I was transitioning for 3 years.
> 
> At 12 month post I was so proud of myself. I fought through the frustration I was feeling about my hair. (which was acting a hot mess at the time.)
> 
> At 14 months post I was ready to shave my head. I bought some half wigs and used them to hide. I hid my tresses for their own good. I didn't trust myself. And I knew I'd regret a chop.
> 
> At 16 months post I was back on a roll. It was winter. Humidity was no longer my enemy. I had enough natural hair at this point to feel happy about my progress and start to see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Now I am 19 months post. My relaxed ends annoy me. But I have more natural hair than relaxed so I ignore the relaxed hair and just try to love her. For she gives me the ponytail and the bun that has become my best ally during this whole long term transition.
> 
> I can't believe I prefer natural hair now. Relaxed hair "usually" looks thin and unhealthy to me now. (not always, cus some relaxed heads are gawgus) I am amazed at how much healthier my roots are than my ends. I see now why my thin strands never grew past APL.
> 
> My point----YOU can do this. Every day will be different. And every week will bring a new challenge. And some days you will want to cut all your hair off, other days you will want to relax. Investigate your options. Stick to your goal and Know you are not alone.


 
havilland,
So helpful. I'm 8mos post and love my natural hair, but I don't dare chop my relaxed ends cuz I love them too. I don't think I can part with them even tho they look ratchet some days and won't cooperate other days. I'm interviewing for jobs and need quick updos on lazy days. Most times I do braidouts but I think it's time for a flat twist updo (which will last about a month) or senegalese twists (just so darn expensive). Now my natural hair is so thick and luscious but only about 3ins. Actually I'm wondering how I will handle it this time around. Last time (5yrs natural) the front was very loose due to me wearing puffs as my signature style, trying to avoid that this time becuz it limited my styling options, but I don't want to wear afros all the time either.
Oh well, it'll be a good problem to have. Thanks again for your helpful input.


----------



## MsDee14

napbella said:


> @havilland,
> So helpful. I'm 8mos post and love my natural hair, but I don't dare chop my relaxed ends cuz I love them too. I don't think I can part with them even tho they look ratchet some days and won't cooperate other days. I'm interviewing for jobs and need quick updos on lazy days. Most times I do braidouts but I think it's time for a flat twist updo (which will last about a month) or senegalese twists (just so darn expensive). Now my natural hair is so thick and luscious but only about 3ins. Actually I'm wondering how I will handle it this time around. Last time (5yrs natural) *the front was very loose due to me wearing puffs as my signature style,* trying to avoid that this time becuz it limited my styling options, but I don't want to wear afros all the time either.
> Oh well, it'll be a good problem to have. Thanks again for your helpful input.


 
napbella The bolded just scared me. I have been wearing my hair in a high puff/bun for about 1.5 months now and I have noticed that the front of my hair stretches easily. 
How ofter were you wearing puffs when you were natural? Did they completely alter the texture at the front of your hair?


----------



## nemi95

I still may texlax this weekend, but I love my first try at Curlformers!


----------



## kbnax

Does anyone have any input on these 2 questions? Usually when I start getting breakage, I relax and it's over. I'm struggling on dealing w/ the breakage w/o relaxing. Thanks





kbnax said:


> How are fine hair 4a/4b's detangling?





kbnax said:


> Did any of you who weren't already using a seamless comb, find that you had to switch to one to avoid breakage during your transition?


----------



## napbella

MsDee14,
I wore puffs alot, prob 3wks of the month. Also I think shea butter contributed to the prob, being the heavy butter that it is. After awhile the hair in the front looked totally unlike the rest of my 4a/4b hair and looked as though it had been pressed. Really sucked, cuz I had to resort to other styles when I really wanted to flaunt my BAA, but it flopped in the front 
:-(


----------



## havilland

kbnax said:


> Does anyone have any input on these 2 questions? Usually when I start getting breakage, I relax and it's over. I'm struggling on dealing w/ the breakage w/o relaxing. Thanks



I'm 3c, but i think the tips to Deep condition With heat And prepoo are still useful advice.   Also, protein will help fortify the demarcation line. And be very very gentle with your hair.  Finger comb as much as possible. 

As for the seamless combs, I have always used them. So I didn't switch once I started transitioning.


----------



## Leslie_C

kbnax said:


> Does anyone have any input on these 2 questions? Usually when I start getting breakage, I relax and it's over. I'm struggling on dealing w/ the breakage w/o relaxing. Thanks



kbnax I'm 4b for the most part with fine strands and I think this is something most type 4s struggle with. That is why I think a lot of 4b/4c ladies tend to bc vs long term transition. I have babied my hair more than ever but I always get little hairs I'm the sink etc when I handle it. Im one year post and have quite a bit of all natural hair in the back simply from breakage at the demarcation line. That being said, my hair was damaged when I started transitioning so I'm sure that has an impact bc it was fragile anyway. 

I minimize the breakage as much as possible . I CANNOT detangle on soaking wet hair in the shower like some can...ill lose twice as much hair than normal. I prepoo with coconut oil and finger detangle while soaked in oil. Then wash and dc in sections and when I'm out of the shower I apply leave in,etc in sections as well and gently detangle with my shower comb. Im thinking of washing in braids and skipping the comb all together, but I'm worried about matting/webbing.


----------



## Deziyah

Haviland, Thank you soooo much for this post, I am a lil past 6 months and I go back and forth constantly!!! This post really helps to keep me focused and motivated to complete my 2 year transition..



havilland said:


> For all the newbies....this is service announcement
> 
> 
> At 4 months post I wanted to relax. I coped by telling myself I was "stretching". I could relax anytime I wanted. I WAS ADAMANT THAT I WAS NOT GOING NATURAL.
> 
> At 6 months post I SWORE I WAS GONNA RELAX. I kept the relaxer jar on the bathroom sink and stared at it lovingly every day.
> 
> At 8 months post all my products revolted. My techniques didn't work anymore. I had to revise my plan, stalk YouTube, stalk fotki, stalk my hair idols, find new natural hair idols, drink lots of wine. LOL
> 
> At 10 months post I thought "I can do this! I've lasted this long". I officially announced I was transitioning for 3 years.
> 
> At 12 month post I was so proud of myself. I fought through the frustration I was feeling about my hair. (which was acting a hot mess at the time.)
> 
> At 14 months post I was ready to shave my head. I bought some half wigs and used them to hide. I hid my tresses for their own good. I didn't trust myself. And I knew I'd regret a chop.
> 
> At 16 months post I was back on a roll. It was winter. Humidity was no longer my enemy. I had enough natural hair at this point to feel happy about my progress and start to see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Now I am 19 months post. My relaxed ends annoy me. But I have more natural hair than relaxed so I ignore the relaxed hair and just try to love her. For she gives me the ponytail and the bun that has become my best ally during this whole long term transition.
> 
> I can't believe I prefer natural hair now. Relaxed hair "usually" looks thin and unhealthy to me now. (not always, cus some relaxed heads are gawgus) I am amazed at how much healthier my roots are than my ends. I see now why my thin strands never grew past APL.
> 
> My point----YOU can do this. Every day will be different. And every week will bring a new challenge. And some days you will want to cut all your hair off, other days you will want to relax. Investigate your options. Stick to your goal and Know you are not alone.


----------



## kbnax

Leslie_C  that sounds a lot like what I'm dealing with. I was thinking of skipping the comb all together myself but had the same concerns as you. I keep getting breakage even with the DC's and protein treatments. I'm thinking of getting a new leave in and see if that helps. I'm using kimmaytube's leave in now since I use it for my daughter but I'm thinking of trying Rusk smoother or any good detangling leave in I guess. I think that will help some. 

Thanks a lot...now I don't feel as bad, lol


----------



## hnntrr

So I knowwww its not good to hair type while having straight ends. I knoww. But i still wanna see maybe what you guys think cause I have no idea what curl pattern this could turn into. 

What do you think? All it does is this wave; it hasnt curled in on itself (prolly cause the straight end) unless I manually curl it. Should I do a test spot somewhere in my head to see how it reacts/ how should I to about picking a test patch.

Sorry I have so many of these questions, I feel bad asking cause i feel annoying.


----------



## havilland

Me and my fav half wig Today. I am sooooo hiding my hair til summer!


----------



## Dayjoy

hnntrr said:


> So I knowwww its not good to hair type while having straight ends. I knoww. But i still wanna see maybe what you guys think cause I have no idea what curl pattern this could turn into.
> 
> What do you think? All it does is this wave; it hasnt curled in on itself (prolly cause the straight end) unless I manually curl it. Should I do a test spot somewhere in my head to see how it reacts/ how should I to about picking a test patch.
> 
> Sorry I have so many of these questions, I feel bad asking cause i feel annoying.



I think you'll need a little more new growth to see.  I think your siggy said you are eight weeks post.  I'm going back a little here,  but from what I remember, my eight week post hair didn't tell me nothin'.   Give yourself another couple of months and I think you'll have enough new hair to get a better idea.


----------



## Mjon912

kbnax hey I'm 4a, I think, it feels/looks like I am anyway... I prepoo with oils and honey making sure to get the honey on my roots...THIS IS A GOD-SEND FOR ME  I'm not 100% sure if its the oil or honey,  doing so for hours (overnight or under the dryer), but my hair is much more manageable. Also after I've doused my hair in my oil/honey mix I smooth it in like a relaxer... 
Also when I deep condition I leave that on for hours as well and add a clear rinse, I've only been doing the rinse for the last few washes but I noticed it makes detangling a breeze, I apply the mix like a relaxer as well and wash it out in the shower so the water is pushing my hair down...
I'm only 6months post but my hair will snap and break right where the relaxed and natural hair meet... I seriously go through the whole process (and I rollerset &flat iron) with next to no breakage

And for your other question, I have a wide tooth seamless comb I use and one that's not seamless, so far Ive been switching between the 2 indiscriminately and don't notice a difference in breakage

Deziyah we need to be transitioning buddies girl! I'm 6months post as well


----------



## kbnax

Mjon912 Thanks! You know I use honey and oil in my daughter's (natural) DC but never thought to add the honey for mine. I will try that too. I will make sure to start back doing the overnight DC's too because I didn't have as much breakage when I did. I will start incorporating these on my next wash and see how it goes.


----------



## havilland

kbnax said:


> Mjon912 Thanks! You know I use honey and oil in my daughter's (natural) DC but never thought to add the honey for mine. I will try that too. I will make sure to start back doing the overnight DC's too because I didn't have as much breakage when I did. I will start incorporating these on my next wash and see how it goes.



COSIGN!!!  I swear deep conditioning on a weekly or twice weekly basis is the only way to get through long term transition. 

I tried every other week with daily moisturizing. It was a fail.  I hve no breakage at all since I committed to deep conditioning at least once a week.


----------



## Rae81

I need to read this thread and get some deep condition recommendations

sent from my galaxy


----------



## uofmpanther

kbnax said:


> Does anyone have any input on these 2 questions? Usually when I start getting breakage, I relax and it's over. I'm struggling on dealing w/ the breakage w/o relaxing. Thanks



I usually detangle on damp hair.  After I wash, I put a T-shirt on my hair for about 5-10 mins.  That is usually enough to get it just damp.  I can't detangle on wet or dry hair.   The other option for me to get it damp enough to detangle is to spritz with my oil and water mix. 

For me, I need to detangle before putting in leave-in.  Most leave-ins make it harder for me to detangle, and most leave-ins are not that effective for me anyway.  Now, most times, I use conditioner as my leave in.  The few exceptions include Kinky Kurly knot today or the shealoe leave-in.


----------



## niaelyse

So I washed yesterday and lost 3 times the amount of hair I normally do.  I'm just starting out so this really scares me.  I also noticed a small patch of breakage in my crown area.  I know I need to moisturize more , hair is super dry.  

Sigh......


----------



## amwcah

I have a job interview coming up soon.  Is it okay to wear cornrows or should I just wear a wig(Mommie wig).

The cornrow style is like the photo.


----------



## Leslie_C

amwcah said:


> I have a job interview coming up soon.  Is it okay to wear cornrows or should I just wear a wig(Mommie wig).
> 
> The cornrow style is like the photo.



amwcah if it were me I would wig it to be on the safe side... you only get one chance to make a first impression and some people consider cornrows to be unprofessional.  I would rock the style you posted no problem after I got the job though.


----------



## hnntrr

I left my hair up in a bun last night in stretched out bantu knots. It actually turned out pretty nice, I just had to fluff up my bun. Going to try low manipulation styles and keep bunning. The NG texture and my relaxed texture is still pretty much the same regardless of it being 'curly' or straight. Hopefully this test transition will go well.


----------



## Deziyah

Mjon912 Sounds good to me!!!! Girl I have been pre pooing too and love how my hair feels after I'm done dc'ing but its the moisturizing process that I still need to get better on, idk if I am not putting in enough leave-in or what but when my hair dry its like hay!!!

I just got the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus line, tomorrow I am going to co-wash and flat twist and pray for the best because I am sooo tired of trying things and they're not working 

I joined the APL '13 Challenge just to give my self an interim goal because this 2 year transition is tough!!!


----------



## havilland

Deziyah said:


> Mjon912 Sounds good to me!!!! Girl I have been pre pooing too and love how my hair feels after I'm done dc'ing but its the moisturizing process that I still need to get better on, idk if I am not putting in enough leave-in or what but when my hair dry its like hay!!!
> 
> I just got the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus line, tomorrow I am going to co-wash and flat twist and pray for the best because I am sooo tired of trying things and they're not working
> 
> I joined the APL '13 Challenge just to give my self an interim goal because this 2 year transition is tough!!!



What are you using to moisturize?  Are you sealing with oil?  If so, what oil?


----------



## havilland

Today I did my 6 week aphogee two step treatment.  My hair felt like strong silk after I rinsed it out.   I am going to blow it out and flat iron tomorrow.  I may want to trim the ends.


----------



## Napp

I actually did a protien treatment today too! Haviland

I did a intense reconstructive treatment with my new ultrasonic conditioning tool. my hair feels like i can pull a car with it

I want to rebuild my hairs lost protien and minimize the breakage in my weaker areas. i think i may be doing this weekly for a while. the only thing is that it takes so long and i don't have the time to keep my hair straight and rebuild my hair. I think i may have to wear my hair unstraightened for a while.


----------



## MzRhonda

havilland said:


> Me and my fav half wig Today. I am sooooo hiding my hair til summer!



I lurv that half wig........which one is it.  It looks so natural.


----------



## havilland

MzRhonda said:


> I lurv that half wig........which one is it.  It looks so natural.



Tammy by outré


----------



## havilland

Trimmed about an inch off my ends after I flat ironed.  I attached a before and after shot. 'Scuse my face. It was 6am..... Yuck

My hair looks and feels great but it has no movement. It is really stiff at the roots.  I guess I hve so much natural hair now that I need to change up my flat iron products a bit. 

I won't flat iron again for about 3 months. I will skip the joico smoothing balm and see how that works. I may even try roller setting it to stretch instead of air drying in twists. Who knows?  Another natural hair mystery I am going to have to unlock.

Meanwhile I am still just grazing BSL.  So my strategy to maintain this length is working. I am slowly trimming away the relaxed/texlaxed hair.


----------



## Leslie_C

Napp said:


> I actually did a protien treatment today too! Haviland
> 
> I did a intense reconstructive treatment with my new ultrasonic conditioning tool. my hair feels like i can pull a car with it
> 
> I want to rebuild my hairs lost protien and minimize the breakage in my weaker areas. i think i may be doing this weekly for a while. the only thing is that it takes so long and i don't have the time to keep my hair straight and rebuild my hair. I think i may have to wear my hair unstraightened for a while.


Napp...what is the ultrasonic tool?	And what kind of reconstructing product did you use? I noticed a little breakage at my crown and want to nip it in the bud...so frustrating when I protective style and dont use heat and still end up with breakage...


----------



## Napp

Leslie_C said:


> Napp...what is the ultrasonic tool?	And what kind of reconstructing product did you use? I noticed a little breakage at my crown and want to nip it in the bud...so frustrating when I protective style and dont use heat and still end up with breakage...



it is a heatless tool that uses ultrasonic and infrared technology to infuse the hair with protien and moisture. it is really cool! sometimes i put some water on the iron just to see it vaporize! they usually cost $200 so i got the much cheaper off brand Chinese version

Im not too sure about the moisture part, but when i use it with a protien treatment i feel like it works better than if i just sat with it on with heat.
I don't see many actual reviews on it so right now I am testing it out to see if it is really effective or just another gimmick.

 I used QOD keratin ( not the keratin treatment) I really like it but it is so expensive. i bought the liter at $50. it makes my curls snap back every time i use heat so i don't think i want to go without it!


----------



## MsDee14

I did a Henna and Indigo treatment last night since I am trying to get my hair jet-black by the time I BC. 
To style my hair, I did a twist-n-curl(pic attached). I will probably put jumbo twists in my hair tomorrow and rock them all week. Trying to reduce manipulation.


----------



## havilland

I can really see the difference in my texlaxed vs my natural hair's density, sheen, shine, thickness and durability. 

You can really see how the strand changes from root to tip. There is a big difference to me that I can clearly see where my natural hair ends and my texlaxed hair begins. Even though the entire strand is straightened and had the same products on it. 

This journey has really taught me alot about why my hair never retained length as a bonelaxed head and why my thin/ fine strands eventually disintegrate even when I cut back on chems and started texlaxing!  I wish I had photos like this from when I was bonelaxed.  I bet i would be stunned. 

Y'all 'scuse me. I'm in picture takin mode.


----------



## Dayjoy

I have the same thing going on.  My straightened natural hair is thicker and has more body than my texlaxed ends too.  I went to the salon Wednesday and one of my hair stylist's assistants that hasn't seen me in months said, "Wow, your hair has so much more body than I remember." I had to remind him that I now have 14 months of new growth on my head as opposed to the 3 he had his hands in the last time he washed my hair.


----------



## havilland

Ok. Last pic today.  This is a half wig I'm using when I travel this week to protect my hair from the frigid cold temps.


----------



## Jobwright

havilland. Beautiful wig. It looks so natural!  Making me want to go wig shopping...


----------



## hnntrr

Well I got no comments about pre-pooing for clarifying wash, so going from researching some stuff I am going to try using a healthysexyhair soymilk conditioner, coconut oil and tea tree oil mix. Rinsing my hair under hot water and then applying the pre-poo mixture (that I warm in the microwave) to my hair and then letting it set for an hour or two before clarifying. Hope this works (crosses fingers).

Hopefully this protein once a month thing will help.


----------



## MsDee14

hnntrr said:


> Well I got no comments about pre-pooing for clarifying wash, so going from researching some stuff I am going to try using a healthysexyhair soymilk conditioner, coconut oil and tea tree oil mix. Rinsing my hair under hot water and then applying the pre-poo mixture (that I warm in the microwave) to my hair and then letting it set for an hour or two before clarifying. Hope this works (crosses fingers).
> 
> Hopefully this protein once a month thing will help.



That sounds like a good mix. 
Do you usually apply the pre-poo on wet hair? I think if you are already warming it up, on dry hair should be fine.


----------



## MsDee14

Put in some twists today. Took about 2.5 hours. I will leave these in for 2 weeks or maybe 3 depending on how they hold up. They will most likely stay clipped up or in a ponytail since the relaxed ends are very apparent now. 
I will be doing a variation of twists, flat-twist updo's and high buns for the next 3 months, then I will do single braids with added hair to finish off my transition.


----------



## hnntrr

MsDee14 said:


> That sounds like a good mix.
> Do you usually apply the pre-poo on wet hair? I think if you are already warming it up, on dry hair should be fine.



I tried doing it in dry hair last time and it didnt work well. Its been two hours so I am going to rinse, shampoo, condition, tea rinse and DC and then put. my scarf and hat back on in another 2ish-3 hours...maybe longer since I did a 2 hour protein pre-poo.


----------



## MsDee14

hnntrr said:


> I tried doing it in dry hair last time and it didnt work well. Its been two hours so I am going to rinse, shampoo, condition, tea rinse and DC and then put. my scarf and hat back on in another 2ish-3 hours...maybe longer since I did a 2 hour protein pre-poo.



Oh ok. Whatever works best for you!
Let us know how your hair comes out.


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr I normally put EVCO on the length of my dry hair and JBCO on my scalp. Then I put a disposable shower cap on and go to bed or clean my house.  The green house (GH) effect is great for pre pooing dry hair.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Deziyah

havilland said:


> What are you using to moisturize? Are you sealing with oil? If so, what oil?


 
I have been trying different things..... I was using the elasta QP oil recovery, it was too oily and left my hair a bit greasy, I used Miss Jessies buttercreme but that too was too greasy.... but even though my hair was greasy, it was still kind of dry and felt a bit crunchy... I am now trying the Shea Moisture curl and style milk which so far so good, my hair is soft and doesn't feel dry and crunchy.... I have been sealing with my oil mix (Coconut, Castor, Jojoba, Grapeseed Oil, &  Eucalyptus) I am starting to think my oil mix may not be right so last night I actually used the curlformers for the first time; used KKNT with the Curl & Style Milk & straight Coconut oil.... I just made Whipped Shea Butter today that I will use when I take them out and see how that works....

I know I gave you a mouthful but hopefully you can give me some pointers, cuz with this part I feel like I am all over the place !!!!!


----------



## hnntrr

Really condensed version of what I put on my blog: 

(sorry its still long...im a story teller..)
So after adding my pre-poo mixture (coconut oil, tea tree oil and healthysexyhair soy milk conditioner) and letting it set for 2- 2 1/2 hours under a plastic cap, scarf, and earflap hat. I turned up the heat in my bedroom and took a nap (since I have to work a night shift tonight)...
I rinsed the pre-poo out of my hair. Surprisingly, my hair felt really strong, heavy and soft but not wiry, or dry like my hair normally does after doing a protein conditioner (I read somewhere that soy, wheat, and rice based proteins do better for low porosity hair)..... And since I had so much oil in the pre-poo mix (about a 3:1 ratio) it sealed the water/conditioner into my hair and didnt let it go ANYWHERE. 

So I then began shampooing my hair; I put about a dollar coin sized amount in my hand and focused it on my ng...After I scrubbed to a really good lather (which was super quick considering how much oil was on my hair) I rinsed my hair. Surprisingly my hair did NOT feel stripped, it still felt strong, heavy and soft without feeling stripped at all (albeit less oily). I decided that I should shampoo one more time but to avoid over washing my hair I decided to put some of my moisturizing conditioner on through my hair before..I then shampooed a 2nd time quickly after rinsing the conditioner out and scrubbed my NG and my scalp again. I then rinsed again and oh my gosh. My hair felt pretty good! It was still strong feeling but lighter not so weighed down and it felt clean without being squeaky or feeling stripped. And I could tell that all if not most of that build up was gone.

So I took this opportunity to rinse really well and make sure the shampoo was out of my hair before doing my tea rinse. Now normally I have to squeeze a ton of the rinse out of my hair in the sink afterward because my hair is still dripping but…I rinsed, squeezed a bit out in the tub and pinned it up so I could dry off. By the time I completely dried off and unpinned my hair my hair was not dripping at all. Seemingly my hair soaked up all that rinse! (I hope) (usually my hair is dripping something fierce) I did pat my hair with a towel quickly before so I could apply the DC. Now at this point my hair DID feel straw like and stuck together (but it always tends to feel like that when the rinse is in my hair.) So I applied the DC while detangling and then brushed through my hair with my bamboo detangler to make sure the DC was all through my hair. 

So all in all I think this method worked. I will try the green house effect one day when I dont have anywhere to go the next day it seems like it will work really well esp since my hair is really resistant to taking water/moisture......but for consolidating into one day I think this method worked out pretty good....
But the true test will come when I rinse this DC out and work with it tomorrow..


_eta: I rinsed the DC out cause my head was starting to itch something fierce...I dont think my head likes being baggied. It sat for 3 1/2 hours...and that was itching unbearably...usually it happens when I wear my scarf too long/hair is we too long. Anyway. My hair came out nice. It feels clean but strong moisturized and yay. I was light on my styling products tonight and just added my leave in and have it in a bun to airdry. Going to moisturize and seal (in the morning) and then bun nightly until tuesday._


----------



## havilland

Deziyah. Try to stick with more natural products for moisture. Miss Jessie's is full of mineral oil which suffocates the hair and locks out moisture. 

Sounds like the newer products you are trying may work better. 

Curl milk. Followed by grapeseed oil. Followed by Shea butter. A good combo to try. It may be too much. But you can omit as needed.  The milk will add moisture. The oils and butters will seal it in.


----------



## Deziyah

havilland Thank you so much for your suggesting.... The curlformers came out ok, but just not as full as I would like due to my ugly, thin relaxed ends  

I must say that my hair still feels softer and I can move my finger through my ng to the relaxed hair without it feeling like it's going to snap, crackle and pop! Tonight I will try and salvage the top of my hair and do some sort of up do using the milk, grapseed oil and Shea butter as you suggested. Will update manana!!


----------



## hnntrr

Mental note: moisturize and seal before going to bed. Not a good idea to just put leave in, in...my hair felt okay this morning but it felt kind of dry when I brushed it down. Ontop of that I noticed I had split ends, so I flat ironed and trimmed my whole head, about  1/4 of an inch all around. Which meant my hair felt (KINDA hard) but i put moisturizer and oil on it and it went back to its soft self...it has a little more swang this time that makes me happy but I still wont be wearing my hair down for awhile.... I guess I just need to make sure I put moisturizer everyday religiously....


----------



## veesweets

23 weeks post, time to start washing in sections. Surprised I made it so long. The tangles I had last night were crazy though. I took my time and kept my patience but there was one small knot that I had to just cut out. Was gonna take me days to get that sucka out and I was not in the mood . Not even upset about it though, valuable lesson learned.


----------



## Napp

I dont like moisturizing and sealing when i wear my hair straight but now that it is curly i _think_ i should. but it doesn't feel dry at all so i don't know if i need to of not.

I find whenever i moisturize daily, at the end of the week i get more tangled than if i didn't, or just used a tiny bit of moisturizer or serum on the ends like 2x that week.


----------



## kbnax

Although my hair feels fine right now, I think I may have protein overload. Idk. Everything went well with my wash yesterday until I was airdrying. Just simply SMOOTHING my hair down with my hand, I had breakage. Will focus the next few DC's on moisture to see if that helps.


----------



## kbnax

Ladies are yall finding that your hair mats back up after airdrying/detangling? I'm wondering should I start braiding my hair, like I have to do my daughter (natural). It seems as when my hair is airdrying loose, the natural part is matting up as it's drying. Are yall already incorporating some things that naturals do in your routines?


----------



## Rae81

kbnax said:


> Ladies are yall finding that your hair mats back up after airdrying/detangling? I'm wondering should I start braiding my hair, like I have to do my daughter (natural). It seems as when my hair is airdrying loose, the natural part is matting up as it's drying. Are yall already incorporating some things that naturals do in your routines?



Yes my hair mats back up, so I have started putting my hair in 4 ~5 braid while it dries to keep it stretched.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## blue_flower

Not much going on with my hair except for just keeping it moisturized. I think it's been 11 months since my last texturizer. I would like for my natural hair to be shoulder length before I start snipping and that won't be until the end of this year, hopefully.


----------



## havilland

kbnax said:


> Ladies are yall finding that your hair mats back up after airdrying/detangling? I'm wondering should I start braiding my hair, like I have to do my daughter (natural). It seems as when my hair is airdrying loose, the natural part is matting up as it's drying. Are yall already incorporating some things that naturals do in your routines?



Yes. Yes and heck yes!

I watch natural YouTube-ers all the time to learn techniques that have helped me. 

I have to air dry in twists or a bun.  And I have to layer moisture on to keep my hair from beig tangled and yuck!


----------



## Dayjoy

Yesterday marked 63 weeks in.  At least 18 more to go, but now I'm thinking 41 more weeks.  We'll see...


----------



## daviine

Hi ladies! I've been lurking and it's  good to see so many transitioners participating in the thread. I'm still looking for a nice date to BC. I'm not sure if I want to base it on a "magical date" or the weather. 

The dates I'm thinking of so far are 3-1-13 or the first day in spring, whenever that is. 

I was also thinking I could BC when the dew  points rise but I'm not sure. 

Most days I'm ready to get it over with already but there are a few days I think, " It's not so bad, I can go longer."  We'll see.

A happy medium could be to keep trimming or to BC the back. Not sure what I want to do yet though. 

Happy transitioning!


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine said:


> Hi ladies! I've been lurking and it's good to see so many transitioners participating in the thread. I'm still looking for a nice date to BC. I'm not sure if I want to base it on a "magical date" or the weather.
> 
> The dates I'm thinking of so far are 3-1-13 or the first day in spring, whenever that is.
> 
> I was also thinking I could BC when the dew points rise but I'm not sure.
> 
> Most days I'm ready to get it over with already but there are a few days I think, " It's not so bad, I can go longer." We'll see.
> 
> A happy medium could be to keep trimming or to BC the back. Not sure what I want to do yet though.
> 
> Happy transitioning!


 

daviine I really like that date, it has a nice ring to it! First day of spring sounds good too though!


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> daviine I really like that date, it has a nice ring to it! First day of spring sounds good too though!



Leslie_C Hola mi amor!  

Typing that post made me want to BC so I trimmed some hair to help with the urge. I like 3-1-13 a lot bc I like numbers but it's so soon!!! I couldn't BC on my either  because it was in January and too soon also. 

I still haven't learned much about my hair though so I should probably focus on that.


----------



## MsDee14

At this point, the only thing keeping me from big chopping is the cold weather. 
I don't want to jack up my ends, but once Spring comes around..it's on and popping!


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:


> At this point, the only thing keeping me from big chopping is the cold weather.
> I don't want to jack up my ends, but once Spring comes around..it's on and popping!



Can't wait MsDee14! I love your avi by the way.


----------



## MuziqizLyfe

Hi ladies, I've decided to transition without the big chop over 2 years. I don't want to sacrifice my length but am worried about damage from dealing with 2 textures long term. The longest I've ever gone without a relaxer is 16 weeks. 

My plan is to wear a sew in for 3 months, then let my hair breathe for a month (getting blow outs) then back into sew in for another 3 months & so on. I've never had a sew in before either so this whole experience is going to be a roller coaster! I've found a stylist that specializes in natural blow outs & another stylists that does weaves for naturals & transitioners.

Does this sound like a doable plan? Any advice for me or links to threads with good tips? I plan to get my first install mid march.


----------



## MsDee14

INNSMOM said:


> Hi ladies, I've decided to transition without the big chop over 2 years. I don't want to sacrifice my length but am worried about damage from dealing with 2 textures long term. The longest I've ever gone without a relaxer is 16 weeks.
> 
> My plan is to wear a sew in for 3 months, then let my hair breathe for a month (getting blow outs) then back into sew in for another 3 months & so on. I've never had a sew in before either so this whole experience is going to be a roller coaster! I've found a stylist that specializes in natural blow outs & another stylists that does weaves for naturals & transitioners.
> 
> Does this sound like a doable plan? Any advice for me or links to threads with good tips? I plan to get my first install mid march.


 That sounds like a good plan to me. Many people transition with weaves. Just take care of the hair underneath and you should be fine. It's great that you found stylists that specialize in those areas.


----------



## havilland

INNSMOM said:


> Hi ladies, I've decided to transition without the big chop over 2 years. I don't want to sacrifice my length but am worried about damage from dealing with 2 textures long term. The longest I've ever gone without a relaxer is 16 weeks.
> 
> My plan is to wear a sew in for 3 months, then let my hair breathe for a month (getting blow outs) then back into sew in for another 3 months & so on. I've never had a sew in before either so this whole experience is going to be a roller coaster! I've found a stylist that specializes in natural blow outs & another stylists that does weaves for naturals & transitioners.
> 
> Does this sound like a doable plan? Any advice for me or links to threads with good tips? I plan to get my first install mid march.



I wore back to back weaves for a year to grow out some damage. Just make sure you moisturize regularly and deep condition regularly and you should be fine.


----------



## Mjon912

27 weeks since my last relaxer!!! Woohoo, I'm still not feeling the itch to relax again, I hope I never get it! I LOVE my thick roots, it makes me wantto it my relaxed ends off but I know that wont make my hair grow faster


----------



## hnntrr

Has anyone used this conditioner before? Its new and I saw it at CVS for 13 bucks in the professional/organic section. I need to switch up my conditioners and alternate cause the Organix is givin me werid build up. 

Modern Organic Products: mop mixed greens moisture conditioner for normal to dry hair

(attached is the label and ingredient list) does this look ok? I would like to think its decent since I can actually read everything thats ok it. I tried some of it last night in my hairmergency troubleshooting and it worked pretty well to help get the softness back to detangle.

Pictures attached:


----------



## Napp

I didnt realize how serious ny NG is until this washday. This weeks wash day was weird. I wore it curly this week so I didnt use my regular regimen. I also used a new DC and it made my hair really really...."textured"

I haven't seen my naked curl pattern in full effect for a while. It made me remember why i became frustrated and relaxed. then i used a new leave in combo and it made my hair so frizzy,dry and hard to rollerset. it was just an awful wash day. I ended up flat ironing only to see my roots are now wavy.* Le sigh*


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> Has anyone used this conditioner before? Its new and I saw it at CVS for 13 bucks in the professional/organic section. I need to switch up my conditioners and alternate cause the Organix is givin me werid build up.
> 
> Modern Organic Products: mop mixed greens moisture conditioner for normal to dry hair
> 
> (attached is the label and ingredient list) does this look ok? I would like to think its decent since I can actually read everything thats ok it. I tried some of it last night in my hairmergency troubleshooting and it worked pretty well to help get the softness back to detangle.
> 
> Pictures attached:



Looks good to me.  I am surprised an "organic" product has parabens though.  Parabens are a traditional preservative that has been shown to cause cancer.  It's a small amount. But most products that are tryin to be natural DONT use them.  

Glad u liked it on your hair and it worked for u!


----------



## havilland

Napp been there.  Done that.  Bad days make u want to throw in the towel. Hang in there girl


----------



## kbnax

I think I may try a new leave in. In all the years I've been on my hair journey, that's the one thing I don't have a staple for. It seems that the one I'm currently using is giving me inconsistent results--some days good and some bad, like today. Idk. Either that or airdrying isn't working so well anymore. I can't tell. Before I add leave in my hair feels good. After I add it and airdry, it's not as soft anymore. I think I may leave in some regular conditioner before I go out and buy something else.


----------



## kbnax

One small vent:

I cowashed my hair Wednesday and it turned out so good! I cowashed today and it's a mess, lol. I hate going through the whole process AGAIN of trying to find the right products, routines, styles, etc that will work for my hair. I wish I could just do the same as before.


----------



## Napp

havilland said:


> Napp been there.  Done that.  Bad days make u want to throw in the towel. Hang in there girl



I dont want to relax again. If anything I would regularly BKT instead. but I am a bit sad. after wearing my hair in a bun this week my hair seems to have broke off in the middle

I did it "right". i took down the bun every day, mositurized and sealed,change possitions but I still ended up with matted hair with a chunk of hair missing

*** protective styles.


----------



## moniq

Napp said:


> I dont want to relax again. If anything I would regularly BKT instead. but I am a bit sad. after wearing my hair in a bun this week my hair seems to have broke off in the middle
> 
> I did it "right". i took down the bun every day, mositurized and sealed,change possitions but I still ended up with matted hair with a chunk of hair missing
> 
> *** protective styles.


Napp I'm sorry this happened to you. It seems like your doing the right things. Maybe there was an ingredient in your new DC that isn't good for your hair. Hang in there, I see on your siggy that your 11 months post (that is awesome).


----------



## Napp

moniq said:


> Napp I'm sorry this happened to you. It seems like your doing the right things. Maybe there was an ingredient in your new DC that isn't good for your hair. Hang in there, I see on your siggy that your 11 months post (that is awesome).



moniq I've just decided that I am going to do things my way and not stick to the "rules". I actually loved the DC. It was the most moisturizing DC I've ever used. It rejuvenated my curls and made my hair get really curly(aka nappy) I was trying to be PC when i said "textured" lol

sometimes i forget why I called myself "Napp". This was just one of those times when I remember why.


----------



## moniq

Napp said:


> @moniq I've just decided that I am going to do things my way and not stick to the "rules". I actually loved the DC. It was the most moisturizing DC I've ever used. It rejuvenated my curls and made my hair get really curly(aka nappy) I was trying to be PC when i said "textured" lol
> 
> sometimes i forget why I called myself "Napp". This was just one of those times when I remember why.


 I don't follow the rules too much either.  That is why I don't post much of what I do.  I just do what works for me and use whatever my hair likes.


----------



## hnntrr

While cowashing tonight I decided to section off my hair to make it easier to detangle and manage in the shower, which meant I reached into the back of my head...which meant I felt some curly patches....so I took some pictures to investigate and I have more ng than I thought! And its starting to curl in the back!! YAY. Now I know I cant determine anything from the crown of my head because its trained to lay flat. 

Pics attached: 10 weeks of NG  so happy to see little curlies forming back thereeee.

_eta: its amazing how curls shrink. From here is doesnt look much but when I streched and measure them they were 1 1/2 1 3/4 inches long :O. Makes me wonder about my shrinkage..._


----------



## Mjon912

I love trying something new and having it preform miracles on my hair... I normally add honey to my PrePoos and that has made my new growth/natural hair so manageable but I also added some to my deep condition yesterday and my natural hair felt amazing, it was so soft and easy to part and work with, this is definitely a keeper in my Reggie!!! I'm 27 weeks post, type 4a (I think) and it was like I was 6weeks post! My new growth even looks softer then normal, I'm so happy!!! 



This is from last night after I roller set and sat under the dryer

The next one is from last month, it might not look like a difference but I can definitely feel it


----------



## uofmpanther

i just realized that I've made it past six months!!!  Next stop, one year!


----------



## hnntrr

Is there anyway to train your hair to curl/ to start regaining its curl pattern?? 

The back of my head's curls are forming fine, but the top of my head (crown) waves and lays pretty flat, no matter what I do (even when I air dry). I dont know if its just trained to lay flat from how I wear my scarves or if there is heat damage but it id def not acting the same way the back of my head is. I tried using a curly custard from both Kinky Curly and Miss Jessie but both just made it look a hot mess.


----------



## JaszG

Hey everyone! I'm almost 5 months post!! I feel like the only thing I can do is a twist out, and after 3 days Its dry, and tangled. How often do you all straighten, if at all?


----------



## rayellejd14

21 weeks post, no idea what to do with my hair. I just took out the braids I had in for 4 weeks. Used AO hair mask, shampooed with Dove, dc’d with Shea Moisture Shea Masque, turned out great! But now I’m stuck with a bun. I really hate weaves, but I’m considering it.


----------



## Napp

JaszG said:


> Hey everyone! I'm almost 5 months post!! I feel like the only thing I can do is a twist out, and after 3 days Its dry, and tangled. How often do you all straighten, if at all?



I wear it straight pretty much every week. I'm still working on my regimen though.


----------



## CandiceC

I need to catch up how everyone is doing...

I'm still wearing my kinky twists. I'll likely redo the ones at the very top again. Maybe next week I'll add in some lighter brown hair toward the front and sides for some highlighting. That should change the look up just a bit.


----------



## kbnax

rayellejd14 said:


> 21 weeks post, no idea what to do with my hair. I just took out the braids I had in for 4 weeks. Used AO hair mask, shampooed with Dove, dc’d with Shea Moisture Shea Masque, turned out great! But now I’m stuck with a bun. I really hate weaves, but I’m considering it.



rayellejd14

We are around the same time frame...I'm @ 22 wks (I believe). I've been mainly wearing my hair in a bun but I've also been doing braidouts and caruso sets. Idk how I'm gonna get through this long transition w/ styling my own hair but I thought about a half wig. havilland posted some pics of hers and I've been thinking of trying one since then. Maybe you do that as an option?


----------



## kbnax

JaszG said:


> Hey everyone! I'm almost 5 months post!! I feel like the only thing I can do is a twist out, and after 3 days Its dry, and tangled. How often do you all straighten, if at all?



JaszG

I don't straighten at all but I only have about 1.5 inches of new growth. Tying down a scarf will flatten my hair pretty good.


----------



## moniq

JaszG said:


> Hey everyone! I'm almost 5 months post!! I feel like the only thing I can do is a twist out, and after 3 days Its dry, and tangled. How often do you all straighten, if at all?


Have you tried bantu knot outs? I do those, rollersets, pin curls, and I actually straightened my hair today. I tried twist outs a few times but I did not like how my ends turned out. Maybe you can seal your hair with a heavy oil to keep it from getting dry.


----------



## shunta

JaszG said:


> Hey everyone! I'm almost 5 months post!! I feel like the only thing I can do is a twist out, and after 3 days Its dry, and tangled. How often do you all straighten, if at all?



You just described my hair exactly. I'm almost 5 mos post as well and have just been rocking twistouts and braidouts, too.  And, like your hair, mine is dry and tangled after about 3 days.  I'm just going to try to moisturize more often and see where that gets me.


----------



## rayellejd14

kbnax I was thinking of something like that…I’ve been thinking about either a sew in or a u part wig. I just don’t like spending so much on my hair, if I spent 100+ on hair I’d keep it in all year lol.


----------



## havilland

I live in buns, wigs and am shopping hair for a weave for the summer.  

I decided that though I love my hair, I don't want to deal with it much. 

I wore it straight for a week or so after an aphogee two step treatment and a real good shampoo my hair is soft and lovely.  

Here she is before i deep condish and put her back up under a wig tomorrow. 


I can't go more than 4 days without co washing and deep conditioning. If I wait any longer my new growth kicks my "abs".....LOL


----------



## kbnax

rayellejd14 said:


> @kbnax I was thinking of something like that…I’ve been thinking about either a sew in or a u part wig. I just don’t like spending so much on my hair, if I spent 100+ on hair* I’d keep it in all year lol*.



rayellejd14

 I understand that because I would too, lol.
See I've never worn anything, so I don't know what I'm going to do. I definitely can't sit still for long periods of time for braids and things like that...and I like to play in my hair too much for sew ins. I'm thinking a wig would be my best bet, so I can put it on and off. Idk about summer time though, seems like it would be too hot and I can't stand sweat in my hair


----------



## uofmpanther

JaszG said:


> Hey everyone! I'm almost 5 months post!! I feel like the only thing I can do is a twist out, and after 3 days Its dry, and tangled. How often do you all straighten, if at all?



I don't straighten anymore. At most, I use wide curlformers when I want my roots straighter. 

Have you tried using a thick rinse out conditioner as a leave-in? That has really helped me.


----------



## Mjon912

So many ladies are at the 5-7 month mark in their transition =) we need to keep each other motivated as the newbies since we're at similar points =) uofmpanther JaszG rayellejd14

JaszG I only wear my hair straight. I rollerset once every 10-14 days then flat iron my roots...I haven't had any problems...yet at least...I always prepoo (for hours/with or without heat), wash, condition, do a deep condition and add a clear rinse (for at least an hour), add my leave ins and oils, set on rollers, dry under the dryer, flat iron my roots only on a low setting (280) using a heat protectant and wrap at night...I do my deep condition with a light protein and every other month do a hard protein... You can check out my fotki if you want for pics but Its pretty simple and I'm like 4a texture and 27 weeks post


----------



## JaszG

Mjon912 I agree!! I could definitely use motivation!! I've tried rollersetting, and I've failed miserably! LOL! I will keep trying though!! 

I just dyed my hair with the shea moisture color system. I needed to cover all of my grey hair! Lol! I haven't decided if I'm going to do a twist out or just straighten it out.


----------



## Mjon912

JaszG how are you rollersetting...I had to roll the opposite way to get the rollers tighter to my head and use smaller ones


----------



## Queensheba88

It's been a minute since I've been on I'm now 8 months post and have been in braids for a month
..I'm so readdy to take then out bc I miss my hair plus it needs a good deep cond. I plan in rocking wigs until may


----------



## Angelinhell

How did I not know this thread existed?


----------



## MsDee14

I had a moment on Saturday AM (like 2AM). I almost chopped. 
Luckily I stopped myself. 

I did a quick blog post on it, if anyone is interested. 
http://www.6footlonghair.com/2013/02/snip-snip.html


----------



## veesweets

6 months post today! Washing in sections yesterday helped sooo much! I had absolutely no tangles. Definitely feeling like I can make it another 14 months.


----------



## Amarilles

First time transitioner here...10 months in, 11 in 5 days. No heat, pretty much living in braidouts. So far so good!


----------



## hnntrr

So I have a lot more ng than I know what to do with, it washes well and is really manageable but it seems as though my relaxed hair is drying far slower than my NG. My NG dries super fast especially if I towel it before working with it. I was twisting my hair up tonight and by the time I got to the top part of my hair and ng is was 70% dry while my relaxed ends are still pretty sopping.... I can tell my hairits moisturized somewhat because its so much easier to work with, its soft and it still 'feels' moisturized even after it dries... but it still 'looks' like its dry not shiny and silky and whatnot and there are no forming curl patterns especially if I brush my hair before working with it. I dont know if I have heat damage or what I can do to help my NG retain moisture and not dry so fast (it will be completely dry in an hour while the ends of my hair are still wet and damn up until almost a day later.

Is that just the two textures combating each other? How can I make sure my NG get just as much moisture as my ends are holding?


----------



## JaszG

Mjon912 said:


> JaszG how are you rollersetting...I had to roll the opposite way to get the rollers tighter to my head and use smaller ones



I was using the magnetic rollers. They were just super annoying. lol! I am not trying the really large perm rod rollers, and I'm going to try blowing and flat ironing my roots. Have you experienced any heat damage?

ETA: I'm super annoyed with how thin my ends are, compared to my NG. Especially the front! Omg! I almost cut just the front of my hair today. lol!


----------



## Amarilles

hnntrr said:


> So I have a lot more ng than I know what to do with, it washes well and is really manageable but it seems as though my relaxed hair is drying far slower than my NG. My NG dries super fast especially if I towel it before working with it. I was twisting my hair up tonight and by the time I got to the top part of my hair and ng is was 70% dry while my relaxed ends are still pretty sopping.... I can tell my hairits moisturized somewhat because its so much easier to work with, its soft and it still 'feels' moisturized even after it dries... but it still 'looks' like its dry not shiny and silky and whatnot and there are no forming curl patterns especially if I brush my hair before working with it. I dont know if I have heat damage or what I can do to help my NG retain moisture and not dry so fast (it will be completely dry in an hour while the ends of my hair are still wet and damn up until almost a day later.
> 
> Is that just the two textures combating each other? How can I make sure my NG get just as much moisture as my ends are holding?


Keep in mind that if you're combing your natural hair it's going to lose the curl pattern. Shine is what happens when light reflects on a surface, your hair in this instance. If your hair is combed out, light disperses. It bounces back if you will, it's redirected all sorts of ways. It won't shine, stop combing through your natural hair.


----------



## shortt29

1 year post and into my transition!!! I didn't think I would last but I'm sticking with it  I will continue to trim/cut the perm out but I may be dealing with 2 textures for another year or so...I need to still be able to create an emergency bun at all times!

I have to post updated pictures but wanted to thank the ladies in this thread for helping me through my transition over the year!


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> So I have a lot more ng than I know what to do with, it washes well and is really manageable but it seems as though my relaxed hair is drying far slower than my NG. My NG dries super fast especially if I towel it before working with it. I was twisting my hair up tonight and by the time I got to the top part of my hair and ng is was 70% dry while my relaxed ends are still pretty sopping.... I can tell my hairits moisturized somewhat because its so much easier to work with, its soft and it still 'feels' moisturized even after it dries... but it still 'looks' like its dry not shiny and silky and whatnot and there are no forming curl patterns especially if I brush my hair before working with it. I dont know if I have heat damage or what I can do to help my NG retain moisture and not dry so fast (it will be completely dry in an hour while the ends of my hair are still wet and damn up until almost a day later.
> 
> Is that just the two textures combating each other? How can I make sure my NG get just as much moisture as my ends are holding?



It's hard to make the two textures act the "same". Because they are different. I suggest trying to find what works for your relaxed hair. And then read up on natural hair journeys to find what may work for your natural hair. For awhile I had to treat my roots differently.  I used different products on my roots than my ends. I still moisturize my roots more than my ends and with different products. My ends like protein. My roots  like more moisture.


----------



## OneShinyface

Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner...I had NO IDEA! You and me, us NEVER PART!


----------



## Napp

JaszG said:


> I was using the magnetic rollers. They were just super annoying. lol! I am not trying the really large perm rod rollers, and I'm going to try blowing and flat ironing my roots. Have you experienced any heat damage?
> 
> ETA: I'm super annoyed with how thin my ends are, compared to my NG. Especially the front! Omg! I almost cut just the front of my hair today. lol!



JaszG dont give up on rollersetting yet! If you need help with magnettic rollers I have a few tips that will help getting smoother results! Also you can try using the red plastic mesh rollers. they are really easy to use and get my roots looking really straight, no heat required.


----------



## hnntrr

Edited.......

Starting new regimen today hopefully.

Pre-pooing with EVOO, tea tree oil, argan oil, and a teaspoon of coconut oil and 3 squirts of honey for a oil rinse. Letting that set for an hour or so then shampooing with Aussie Moist. Then DC'ing for as long as I can with One N Only Hydrating Masque (no tea today I will continue tea rinse on sunday so I stay weekly with that) then conditioning with Aubrey WC and spraying homemade ' moisturizer with argan oil, tea tree, jojoba, honey and rose water and glycerin.

Def going to be a all night thing. But I got my new stash all ready!


----------



## bigbrowneyez

Hello ladies! I've been lurking in this thread for a while. I'm pretty sure I'm transitioning. I'm 98% positive. I have WL healthy relaxed hair now but I would like to have healthy, natural hair. I would love to rock some thick, full twist outs.  Im ready for a change and im tired of the maintenance of relaxers.  I never wear my hair bone straight anyways. And I rock a lot of buns. Right now, I'm 10 weeks post relaxer, so just the beginning stages! But I'm excited. I was looking at my new growth and although its too early to see what type of pattern I have (not that it matters much), I definitely have two (or more) types. The top half has looser/wider curls with some hair less defined but the back and sides are TIGHT spring coils. They curl up on each other. Dunno how that's gonna come out in the end lol but I'm excited to find out!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87

I am still hanging in. Both textures still on my head, how long though is the question?


----------



## havilland

I am 20 months post!  

My goal is 36 months.  I MAY amend it to 30.  I really want to get a better curly ponytail. Those ends are killing me. Aaaaaand I put a wig on today to keep myself from cutting. 

When my hair is straight I don't even notice those ends.  But when it's curly I'm like WOW.......y'all got to go. LOL


----------



## hnntrr

havilland said:


> I am 20 months post!
> 
> My goal is 36 months.  I MAY amend it to 30.  I really want to get a better curly ponytail. Those ends are killing me. Aaaaaand I put a wig on today to keep myself from cutting.
> 
> When my hair is straight I don't even notice those ends.  But when it's curly I'm like WOW.......y'all got to go. LOL



Wow thats a really long transition ( 3 years ). How long did you wait to start trimming off relaxed ends, how do you manage so much ng With the relaxed ends? I am asking cause I think my transition will be a loner one (I wanna get to apl before I start triming my ends regularly). Is it doable? Hopefully I will be SL or a little past SL on the longest layers in 2 months.


----------



## JaszG

Napp said:


> JaszG dont give up on rollersetting yet! If you need help with magnettic rollers I have a few tips that will help getting smoother results! Also you can try using the red plastic mesh rollers. they are really easy to use and get my roots looking really straight, no heat required.



Thank you for sharing!! You are really good at it!!


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> Wow thats a really long transition ( 3 years ). How long did you wait to start trimming off relaxed ends, how do you manage so much ng With the relaxed ends? I am asking cause I think my transition will be a loner one (I wanna get to apl before I start triming my ends regularly). Is it doable? Hopefully I will be SL or a little past SL on the longest layers in 2 months.



To answer that question i have to tell a story.  

i have been growing my hair since 2007. I suffered a setback that kept me from hitting APL in 2009.  After that I had to cut my hair back to SL Or CBL.  i don't remember....but I WAS SO UPSET!  

THEN for two years I tried to hit BSL while stretching relaxers.   I kept suffering from thin ends and having to trim away my progress.  Even though my hair was healthy I couldn't retain length like I thought I should.

i would think "I should be waist length by now. Everyone else is!"

Sooooo fast forward 2011. I stretched my relaxers. I deep conditioned.  I protective styled.  I tried it all. Then I quit. I knew it. The relaxer was the culprit. No more relaxer. Period. For ME I can't do chemicals anymore. (Other ladies can do what works for them. Relaxers don't work for me.)

Sooooo having said that. After ALL THAT I was not gonna cut all my hair off after FINALLY GETTING TO BSL!  LOL 

I decided to do a long term transition to keep my length And also to prove it can be done. No one else goes 3 years. Most women quit at 18 months. I refuse to cut now.  I absolutely refuse.  

As far as when I started trimming.  I started trimming around 14 months post I think. Basically I trim at my growth rate.  So whatever I grow, I trim. My goal is to graze or stay near BSL for 36 months or until I gradually trim the relaxed hair away. 

Whew.....


----------



## Deziyah

^^^^^ congrats!!!! That is a great achievement!!! 36 will be here before you know it; reach that goal!!!!


----------



## havilland

My protective style today.  Half wig Tammy by outré. Trimmed and thinned in her first poof bang.


----------



## belldandy

^Woah Havi, that looks great! If I could do that, I would NEVER wear my hair out!


----------



## havilland

belldandy said:


> ^Woah Havi, that looks great! If I could do that, I would NEVER wear my hair out!



Girl! Please!  You can do it. Just takes practice.  Lol


----------



## havilland

Sick of the wig. I am rocking a bun today and tomorrow. 

I finally can get a decent bun that doesn't make my head look huge. LOL


----------



## hnntrr

Tried doing some research on my phone but my apartments internet has been out for days. Does anyone know of any good daily moisturizers you can make at home? I have something but my hair dries to be pretty stiff still and since I am CGing I hvnt been able to find any with out sulfates or cones.

Also, has anyone heard of Rainbow henna? Or know of any good black hair dyes? i want to dye my hair black. It grows in this dusty brown color and I really hate my natural hair color. can be permanent or non permanent. I tried using Henna Sooq but it turned my hair red and has since them washed out. I wanna avoid henna mostly because it acts like protein on my hair and I dont want another set back.


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr HairDew by Oyin Handmade.  Naptural85 has a recipe for homemade pomade and moisturizer if you check her YT channel. 

Also, embrace your natural color. Do you know how many people dye their hair to get that look?  I would recommend semi permanent Jazzing black cherry or black, but it has cones in it.


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> Tried doing some research on my phone but my apartments internet has been out for days. Does anyone know of any good daily moisturizers you can make at home? I have something but my hair dries to be pretty stiff still and since I am CGing I hvnt been able to find any with out sulfates or cones.
> 
> Also, has anyone heard of Rainbow henna? Or know of any good black hair dyes? i want to dye my hair black. It grows in this dusty brown color and I really hate my natural hair color. can be permanent or non permanent. I tried using Henna Sooq but it turned my hair red and has since them washed out. I wanna avoid henna mostly because it acts like protein on my hair and I dont want another set back.



I would mix regular water based moisturizing conditioner with aloe Vera, olive oil and castor oil.  

As for henna and hair dye I have no suggestions. Sorry


----------



## Leslie_C

hnntrr said:


> Tried doing some research on my phone but my apartments internet has been out for days. Does anyone know of any good daily moisturizers you can make at home? I have something but my hair dries to be pretty stiff still and since I am CGing I hvnt been able to find any with out sulfates or cones.
> 
> Also, has anyone heard of Rainbow henna? Or know of any good black hair dyes? i want to dye my hair black. It grows in this dusty brown color and I really hate my natural hair color. can be permanent or non permanent. I tried using Henna Sooq but it turned my hair red and has since them washed out. I wanna avoid henna mostly because it acts like protein on my hair and I dont want another set back.


 
hnntrr my hair is that dusty brown too...I like the color but have always wished my hair shined like those with black hair. Henna helps the shine though, or a clear rinse even. Doesnt Indigo dye the hair black?

As far as moisturizer, lately my hair has been retaining moisture better than ever just using a splash of leave in (I used shea moisture curl style milk), a lot of oil (castor,coconut,grapesee), and a little bit of water-just enough to give it enough consistency to be able to spray. Its my go to when Im too tired or busy to go through the whole moisturizing and sealing section by section and my hair has done really well with it. This is a big deal for me, bc chronic dryness is and always has been a major issue for me.


----------



## hnntrr

Leslie_C said:


> hnntrr my hair is that dusty brown too...I like the color but have always wished my hair shined like those with black hair. Henna helps the shine though, or a clear rinse even. Doesnt Indigo dye the hair black?
> 
> As far as moisturizer, lately my hair has been retaining moisture better than ever just using a splash of leave in (I used shea moisture curl style milk), a lot of oil (castor,coconut,grapesee), and a little bit of water-just enough to give it enough consistency to be able to spray. Its my go to when Im too tired or busy to go through the whole moisturizing and sealing section by section and my hair has done really well with it. This is a big deal for me, bc chronic dryness is and always has been a major issue for me.




Yeahh, I dont get the shine, just the dingy looking brown...only person who has similar hair color to mine is my uncle haha. Otherwise mine always grows in that light but not light or dark enough brown. And I think so, I am just worried about it acting like protein on my hair. We tried indigo last time and it just turned it bright red (and I sat with it for 6 hours). I am still really early in my CG so Hopefully the more I daily cowash and PS to retain moisture.  Its fine when its wet and its a little okay if I braid it up wet and put a scarf on. Air drying always leves my hair dryer than I would like. Right now i am using a mixture of jojoba tea tree argan rose water and glycerin and honey and its OK but I dont know if that is enough...esp since I still have to cowash everyday if I want any kind of curl (my sets dont last two days  ) which is okay I guess its freeing not having to worry about shower caps everytime I shower. 

Maybe I will wait on the henna for now...maybe as my hair gets longer I will appreciate the color more...

havilland: so could I just add my aubrey WC to the mixture I have now?


----------



## JJamiah

Pure indigo will turn your hair a blueish black (and maybe even green) , it doesn't have red hues in it. You have to make sure you purchase from a quality place or you could be getting a mixture of whatisthat. 

I henna&indigo it is definitely something with a small learning curve. 

Hello Ladies, Congrats to all of you who are still at it 
I can't wait until the end of the year... I hope to see more progress for us all 

Right now I can't wait for the summer to sport me some WnG's....
It is the best time for me, right now I am doing curlformer sets   I love me some curlformers and just invested in some jumbo's


----------



## Jobwright

I think it's time to go wig shopping!  Heading over to the wig thread to find a nice curly look, then when I get a break in this work day, I'll be at the wig shop. Do you all have any suggestions for a nice brand that doesn't get all frizzy in a week?  I really like curly wigs. My face is round so straight wigs don't look natural on me, typically. Let me know your thoughts. 15 weeks post...it's getting serious in there!


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> I think it's time to go wig shopping!  Heading over to the wig thread to find a nice curly look, then when I get a break in this work day, I'll be at the wig shop. Do you all have any suggestions for a nice brand that doesn't get all frizzy in a week?  I really like curly wigs. My face is round so straight wigs don't look natural on me, typically. Let me know your thoughts. 15 weeks post...it's getting serious in there!



Freetress and outré brands will typically last longer than a week. Make sure to wash them weekly with wig shampoo and hang them when u take them off or put on a wig head. To preserve them.


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> Yeahh, I dont get the shine, just the dingy looking brown...only person who has similar hair color to mine is my uncle haha. Otherwise mine always grows in that light but not light or dark enough brown. And I think so, I am just worried about it acting like protein on my hair. We tried indigo last time and it just turned it bright red (and I sat with it for 6 hours). I am still really early in my CG so Hopefully the more I daily cowash and PS to retain moisture.  Its fine when its wet and its a little okay if I braid it up wet and put a scarf on. Air drying always leves my hair dryer than I would like. Right now i am using a mixture of jojoba tea tree argan rose water and glycerin and honey and its OK but I dont know if that is enough...esp since I still have to cowash everyday if I want any kind of curl (my sets dont last two days  ) which is okay I guess its freeing not having to worry about shower caps everytime I shower.
> 
> Maybe I will wait on the henna for now...maybe as my hair gets longer I will appreciate the color more...
> 
> havilland: so could I just add my aubrey WC to the mixture I have now?



Yes.  I would say so. But try a little bit on a small area and see how it works before you put it all over your head. 

Also, be careful with new experiments when you are transitioning. Your hair will become more and more fragile. So I would stay away from drastic new regimen changes.  You are transitioning. Dealing with two textures is enough drama for your hair.


----------



## uofmpanther

Jobwright said:
			
		

> I think it's time to go wig shopping!  Heading over to the wig thread to find a nice curly look, then when I get a break in this work day, I'll be at the wig shop. Do you all have any suggestions for a nice brand that doesn't get all frizzy in a week?  I really like curly wigs. My face is round so straight wigs don't look natural on me, typically. Let me know your thoughts. 15 weeks post...it's getting serious in there!



Freetress is my favorite. I also have a couple wigs by Nina that have lasted.  My currently daily wig is by Nina.  I just got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## uofmpanther

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Tried doing some research on my phone but my apartments internet has been out for days. Does anyone know of any good daily moisturizers you can make at home? I have something but my hair dries to be pretty stiff still and since I am CGing I hvnt been able to find any with out sulfates or cones.
> 
> Also, has anyone heard of Rainbow henna? Or know of any good black hair dyes? i want to dye my hair black. It grows in this dusty brown color and I really hate my natural hair color. can be permanent or non permanent. I tried using Henna Sooq but it turned my hair red and has since them washed out. I wanna avoid henna mostly because it acts like protein on my hair and I dont want another set back.



Oil and water work great for me.  Right now, I have olive oil, avocado oil, and castor oil, with a few drops of tea tree.  Sometimes, I also add a bit of conditioner to my mix for weight.  I use Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, which is CG friendly.


----------



## MsDee14

still going strong. will be 16 months post in about 10 days. I have a plan to wear my hair out for the entire month of March then get back into protective styles such as cornrows and single braids in April, May and June. 

Today's style is a high bun with a flat twist. My hair is starting to look all natural..which I love!!!


----------



## cupcakes

Helo, I have been lurking in this thread for a while and thought I should introduce myself. I have been transitioning for about 10 months now. My goal is to transition until I have 12 inches of natural hair. My hair type seems to be 3c/4a and at this point I am sure I will ever relax again. I love big hair! I am style challenged and hate trying to style the two textures, and weaves and braids dont agree with me. but recently I have found a curly inexpensive half wig that I really like and I plan to wear it and rebuy it until I get tired of it.


----------



## Mjon912

Washed my hair last night, honey is amazing, I keep tripping over how soft my natural hair is when I use honey in my dc opposed to when I wasn't... Also it's my 1year hair anniversary!!! Yay me =) almost 29 weeks post



My natural hair is damn near straight, it was like this last wash as well and the only different thing I've done these 2washes was add honey to my deep condition... My hair type looks like 4a/b when it's wet so this is amazing to me


----------



## Dayjoy

Yesterday made 65 weeks/15 months for me.  I guess I'll be bunning and flat ironing until that elusive day comes where I chop off these ugly ends.  I found out braid outs are a definite NO.


----------



## Dayjoy

Mjon912 said:


> Washed my hair last night, honey is amazing, I keep tripping over how soft my natural hair is when I use honey in my dc opposed to when I wasn't... Also it's my 1year hair anniversary!!! Yay me =) almost 29 weeks post
> 
> View attachment 198457
> 
> My natural hair is damn near straight, it was like this last wash as well and the only different thing I've done these 2washes was add honey to my deep condition... My hair type looks like 4a/b when it's wet so this is amazing to me



Mjon912 How much honey did you put in your DC?  I've always wanted to try honey but never knew if it is a few drops, al little, or a whole lot.


----------



## Mjon912

Dayjoy not much, I don't measure or mix or anything, just put my deep condition on my hair and smooth that in then pour the honey on my hair making sure to get it all over (similar to how you'd do a relaxer but in much bigger uneven sections) from root to tip


----------



## Mjon912

Aw man, i just got the itch to relax again =\ looking though my relaxed hair albums earlier I realized that I had pretty thick hair when it was healthy... Shorter wash days are sounding real good to me right now! 
What do you ladies do when you want to relax?


----------



## MsDee14

Mjon912 said:


> Aw man, i just got the itch to relax again =\ looking though my relaxed hair albums earlier I realized that I had pretty thick hair when it was healthy... Shorter wash days are sounding real good to me right now!
> What do you ladies do when you want to relax?


 

I have never had that urge, but I have had the urge to BC early. 

When I do: 
I get my behind on Youtube and watch some of my natural hair inspirations or I scroll through my Tumblr and look at some natural hair pics.


----------



## Mjon912

MsDee14 thanks I guess I'm off to YouTube... Maybe I'll watch Reniece's videos a few times =)


----------



## blue_flower

I've been transitioning for a year now! I have 5 inches of new growth. The hair in the back has a 3c curl pattern but it feels extremely coarse, so I've always considered it 4a. Earlier this week I cut the straightened ends off a lock of hair in the back and my curls are so free and cute! It's really tempting to hack the rest of it off, but I did that in the past and it was a disaster. Plus I don't look good with short hair. So I'm going to continue transitioning but I'm not sure when I'm going to have 2 inches cut off again. Maybe in June? Stay tuned!


----------



## Deziyah

MsDee14 said:


> still going strong. will be 16 months post in about 10 days. I have a plan to wear my hair out for the entire month of March then get back into protective styles such as cornrows and single braids in April, May and June.
> 
> Today's style is a high bun with a flat twist. My hair is starting to look all natural..which I love!!!



Congrats on making it to 16 months!!!


----------



## Deziyah

Mjon912 said:


> Aw man, i just got the itch to relax again =\ looking though my relaxed hair albums earlier I realized that I had pretty thick hair when it was healthy... Shorter wash days are sounding real good to me right now!
> What do you ladies do when you want to relax?



I get on here and read different threads... look at natural girls hair journey videos and see how nice and thick and healthy their hair looks and how far they come, and read blogs about going natural.... it actually uplifts me and makes want to keep going.....


----------



## daviine

Mjon912 said:


> Aw man, i just got the itch to relax again =\ looking though my relaxed hair albums earlier I realized that I had pretty thick hair when it was healthy... Shorter wash days are sounding real good to me right now!
> What do you ladies do when you want to relax?



I had to come out of lurk mode for this. 

I was so scared that I would want to relax that I was very careful not to look at old pics of my hair. I even stayed out of relaxed hair threads. Instead, I joined Instagram to follow naturalistas to inspire me. I needed that to help with the mental transition.  It worked. 

But then, I started doing research on straightening natural hair and now I am thinking about straightening my hair way too often. 

I never get the urge to relax though. BC yes. Straighten yes (yikes). Relax no. 

Find some naturalistas to follow on YT or done other social media (I think MsDee said she does this). 

Good luck and happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## Mjon912

Deziyah and daviine thanks! I'm constantly googling transitioning and natural hair, it's hard to find blogs about naturals who wear straight hair 100% of the time which is my plan...if you know any please let me know, the way I'm feeling right now I would have relaxed today if I hadn't just spent 14hours doing my hair yesterday... HairMilk is the only blog I really found and she transitioned a while ago...JustGrowAlready is my fav hair blog and she relaxes


----------



## havilland

Mjon912 said:


> @Deziyah and @daviine thanks! I'm constantly googling transitioning and natural hair, it's hard to find blogs about naturals who wear straight hair 100% of the time which is my plan...if you know any please let me know, the way I'm feeling right now I would have relaxed today if I hadn't just spent 14hours doing my hair yesterday... HairMilk is the only blog I really found and she transitioned a while ago...JustGrowAlready is my fav hair blog and she relaxes



http://www.youtube.com/user/Longhairdontcare2011

you tube natural that wears her hair straight most of the time..... you probably have seen her before, but in case you haven;t


----------



## havilland

For all the ladies who want to relax and find this process stressful and annoying like I did, I encourage you to focus on why you are transitioning. 

The first time I tried , my reason was healthier hair and that Reniece told me I should. Not strong enough reasons. 

This time I hit a wall with my hair. It wouldn't retain length.  It's thinner since my baby.  I couldn't imagine my hair retaining length the waist length if I continued to relax. So every time I want to relax I remind myself that my choice is stuck barely at BSL or thicker, longer hair I always dreamed of. 


One last thing, the first 3 to 12 months are the hardest.  After that you cross over and it gets much easier. I swear every month is easier than the last once I hit about 14 months post.


----------



## Mjon912

Ladies I'm going to have to leave y'all...GOOD LUCK ON YOUR TRANSITION TO NATURAL but ill be texlaxing again starting next wash...I definitely learned a lot and will continue to use some of the methods I learned from y'all to stretch my relaxers but after my last wash I just can't do it anymore... 2pm to 4am from start to finish washing my hair isn't for me with a 2year old and another one on the way...again THANKS for all of your help, advice and support and I hope you all meet all of your goals =)


----------



## Jobwright

I feel you Mjon912 this work week has been crazy not to mention my real life. Still didn't get a wig, was out of town for work for 2 days with a laid ecostyler bun. Now it's time to wash the gel out, have a mtg at 12:30, another at 2:30. Meeting friends for date night with my hubby at 6. There's no way I can cowash, DC, air dry and look presentable by then with no wig. Lord Help!


----------



## Deziyah

havilland, that exactly who I was going to tell her to YT... OMG I get hairgasms everytime I look at her long thick hair.. she also helps me stay to kepp going on with  my journey.


----------



## january noir

9 MONTHS TODAY!  Congrats to me!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Mjon912 why was your wash day so long? From 2 pm - 4 am??? What all were you doing?


----------



## Mjon912

Jobwright it's hard to find time for hair let alone set aside a whole day
bhndbrwneyes I stay at home with my 2year old, if I could set aside time where I didn't have to keep getting up and doing things it wouldn't take as long but trying to take care of her, while trying to keep her messes under control, while trying to cook, while trying to spend time with my bf... It's too much, I prepoo, wash, condition, deep condition, roller set, sit under the dry and flat iron


----------



## Napp

Mjon912 my blog is actually about being a straight haired natural. I was actually one before i relaxed and i prefer it to being texlaxed. I am quickly realizing as i gain more NG(i am currently a few days shy of a year post rollersetting is not too much fun every week. That is why i decided to try alternating rollersets with  blowdrying on high air, low heat.

As i work with my hair every week i am refining my techniques everytime. here are a few tips that are working for me

" I prepoo, wash, condition, deep condition, roller set, sit under the dry and flat iron"

I think you are doing too much and you can cut alot from your regimen.

Here is a samaple regimen you can try and see how it works for you before you throw in the towel

on wash day:
This is assuing your hair is still straight.

*Shampoo on dry hair*
part hair in 4 and remove shed hair(just slide as much as you can out) apply shampoo to dry hair. then foam each one up one at a time with a spray bottle.by reverting your hair 1 section at a time you prevent unecessary tangling during the washing process.also you prvent getting more tangles by getting rid of shed hair that adds to tangles when you wash.this eliminates the need of a pre poo. 

*Deep condition*
deep condition as usual. use a nice slippy conditioner.

*blowdry or airdry*
make sure you have a high quality blowdryer so that you can control the heat and air setting. dry on hair air low heat. this minimizes heat damage and breakage while getting your hair dry faster.

*flat iron*
as usual. bump and pincurl the hair to get the rollerset look.

I hope this helps!


----------



## MsDee14

Big chopped last night. I am happy!


----------



## Napp

MsDee14 said:


> Big chopped last night. I am happy!



Congrats MsDee14! How many months post are you?


----------



## MsDee14

Napp said:


> Congrats MsDee14! How many months post are you?



Thank you! I am a few days shy of 16 months post


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:


> Big chopped last night. I am happy!



Yay!!! Congrats!!! What made you do it? 

 Didn't we have our last relaxer around the same time? 

That's seems like  a lot of hair. I've been snipping here and there so I wonder how much will be left to BC.


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> Yay!!! Congrats!!! What made you do it?
> 
> Didn't we have our last relaxer around the same time?
> 
> That's seems like  a lot of hair. I've been snipping here and there so I wonder how much will be left to BC.



Thank you!! 
I saw my relaxed ends hanging there and just knew it was time. I always told myself that when my relaxed ends start looking anorexic..it's time to cut. 

We sure did. I think you are a week or so ahead of me though. 

Attached is a pic of my shrunken puff.


----------



## HoneyA

MsDee14 said:


> Thank you!!
> I saw my relaxed ends hanging there and just knew it was time. I always told myself that when my relaxed ends start looking anorexic..it's time to cut.
> 
> We sure did. I think you are a week or so ahead of me though.
> 
> Attached is a pic of my shrunken puff.



That style is so you! Beautiful! Enjoy your hair girl! HHG


----------



## Jobwright

HoneyA Congratulations!  Beautiful natural hair for naturally beautiful you!


----------



## havilland

MsDee14 said:


> Thank you!!
> I saw my relaxed ends hanging there and just knew it was time. I always told myself that when my relaxed ends start looking anorexic..it's time to cut.
> 
> We sure did. I think you are a week or so ahead of me though.
> 
> Attached is a pic of my shrunken puff.



you look good!  congrats!


----------



## Mjon912

Napp I didn't realize that was your blog, it's saved in my book marks!!! Go Girl!!! Thank you for the tips and advice! I appreciate it, the only thing I could probably get away with not doing is prepoos since honey is what makes my hair so manageable and I add that to my deep conditioner, but I prefer sleek straight hair, very boring I know, but I think it looks best on me so curls, twist outs, braid outs, Bantu knot outs, Krimps don't last more then a few hours before I want to straighten or pull up into a bun or pony. I don't do fake hair so weaves and wigs are out which is why I think I'm having such a hard time with wash days, I don't leave an option for any other styles and rollersetting is the healthiest option for my hair


----------



## hnntrr

So i read somewhere that you dont retain as much when you manipulate your hair as much...esp with braid outs, bantu's etc......

but does the texture of your hair have something to do with it? I am pretty sure I have mostly coarse strands and I flat ironed once a week from Feb-December and retained 4 1/2 inches of hair....now that I saw the thing about knot outs making you loose retention i duno what to do? I have noticed a little growth in the last half a month/month(about a 1/4-1/2). Should I be worried about it? I have always manipulated my hair a lot as it never stays in curls past day two/wraping it nightly.


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> So i read somewhere that you dont retain as much when you manipulate your hair as much...esp with braid outs, bantu's etc......
> 
> but does the texture of your hair have something to do with it? I am pretty sure I have mostly coarse strands and I flat ironed once a week from Feb-December and retained 4 1/2 inches of hair....now that I saw the thing about knot outs making you loose retention i duno what to do? I have noticed a little growth in the last half a month/month(about a 1/4-1/2). Should I be worried about it? I have always manipulated my hair a lot as it never stays in curls past day two/wraping it nightly.



One thing I have learned in this journey is to STICK WITH what works for YOUR hair.  

Too many ladies, myself included, have abandoned a regimen that works for them because someone else had success with it. 

My first hair stylist when I was 10 years old told me "if it ain't broke don't change it".  She was right. 

Some ladies use mineral oil, don't deep condition, use heat every week, sleep with no scarf on cotton, wear their hair down every day....  And their hair retains lots of length.   If u are the exception to the "rules" I say enjoy it. 

Those of us bunning and prepooin and never using heat ever are secretly envying you.


----------



## havilland

Pocahontas conditioner braids. 

Today I am deep conditioning with Hairveda red tea conditioner and hot six oil (for the ceramides)

I am a little disappointed today. I shed ALOT and I have been megadosing garlic for the winter.  Trying to avoid the flu. I was hoping for a residual effect of less shedding.  I didn't get the flu, but my shedding is EXACTLY the same volume. 

Positive note....my hair - rootage and ends are all playing nice.


----------



## uofmpanther

havilland said:


> One thing I have learned in this journey is to STICK WITH what works for YOUR hair.
> 
> Too many ladies, myself included, have abandoned a regimen that works for them because someone else had success with it.
> 
> My first hair stylist when I was 10 years old told me "if it ain't broke don't change it".  She was right.
> 
> Some ladies use mineral oil, don't deep condition, use heat every week, sleep with no scarf on cotton, wear their hair down every day....  And their hair retains lots of length.   If u are the exception to the "rules" I say enjoy it.
> 
> Those of us bunning and prepooin and never using heat ever are secretly envying you.



I wish I read your post before I washed my hair yesterday.  I'm not usually quick to jump on bandwagons; but, after reading so many posts about people deep conditioning in the shower, I decided to try it.   Big Mistake!  I always deep condition either overnight before I wash or after my wash under a heat cap for 20-30 mins, and it comes out soft, moisturized and easy to detangle. 

My result from just throwing it on in the shower and waiting 5 minutes was a hot mess.  My hair was tangled and hard; and I used up all the hot water before I finished.   Ultimately, I was frustrated, cold and wanted to BC.  I didn't BC, but I won't be hopping on any new bandwagons for awhile.  

Stick to what works, and only fix the broken things.


----------



## Jobwright

Got my wig, all cornrows and protected my hair. Braid out in the front.


----------



## Deziyah

^^^ that looks nice!!!


----------



## Rae81

I like that wig as well

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Leslie_C

MsDee14 WOOHOO Congrats!!! Looks great! I wont be far behind you...pretty sure it will be my birthday 5/5 if I even make it that long...I would be 15 months on my birthday.

Jobwright you are workin that wig!


----------



## MsDee14

Thank you Leslie_C !!! 
Can't wait to see your hair when you do 

Good luck on your transition ladies!!!


----------



## Leslie_C

PSA: 3/13/13 would  a cool BC date....ANY TAKERS????


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

10 months in... Chillin in a sew.... I didn't do a protein treatment, didn't get my ends trimmed but my hair was in a pretty ok predicament so in two wmonths when I take this out I'm going  treat it... It had grown so much. I. Going to flat iron it in May... I can't wait


----------



## Mjon912

hi ladies... I want to come back  I don't want a relaxer  I think I was just so frustrated with the amount of time it took me to do my hair I was ready to throw in the towel, now that I've had a few days to cool off I'm about to return the relaxer I just bought  
I think my bf saw how upset I was and we had the longest conversation about hair last night that we've ever had, he told me he was talking to someone he works with that has full natural long hair and she was explaining to him why we should never relax our daughters hair (like i ever would anyway ) and he started thinking about his niece who had butt length hair, no lie by age 6 then got a perm and it all broke off by age 7... Long story short he's going to try to help out on wash days so I can get through it faster
Soo Hello, my name is MJ, I'm APL, 7months post textlax and transitioning to natural


----------



## Dayjoy

Mjon912 said:


> hi ladies... I want to come back  I don't want a relaxer  I think I was just so frustrated with the amount of time it took me to do my hair I was ready to throw in the towel, now that I've had a few days to cool off I'm about to return the relaxer I just bought
> I think my bf saw how upset I was and we had the longest conversation about hair last night that we've ever had, he told me he was talking to someone he works with that has full natural long hair and she was explaining to him why we should never relax our daughters hair (like i ever would anyway ) and he started thinking about his niece who had butt length hair, no lie by age 6 then got a perm and it all broke off by age 7... Long story short he's going to try to help out on wash days so I can get through it faster
> Soo Hello, my name is MJ, I'm APL, 7months post textlax and transitioning to natural


Yay  Mjon912!  Welcome back to the Light Side!  I love that your bf plans to help.  That is so sweet!  We all have those days where we just say FORGET THIS.  On a personal note, my DH has been ordered to NEVER touch DD's hair, and his mama is off limits too.   So he ain't touching mine either. 

I can see why you'd have trouble transitioning.  Your hair is so pretty already.  It'll be pretty natural too.


----------



## Dayjoy

Mjon912 I just went back and read your original farewell post.  If none of this means anything to you, just ignore it. But there is a member here (I can't remember her name) that transitioned during her pregnancy.  When I read this I wish, wish, WISHED I had done that.  I wish my DD has only known me with natural hair.  Your younger one is only two, and you have the one on the way, you have a great opportunity here.

On the other hand, don't look at this as your only chance in life, yada, yada, yada  and don't feel pressured.  I just wish I had this idea eleven years ago.


----------



## hnntrr

I think if I go natural I will either have to eliminate heat completely or be a straight hair natural.

Its not heat damage that is the problem but flat ironing my hair had caused a majority of it to loose its curl pattern...Or it could be heatdamage i dont know. Esp at the crown. But I dont know...there might not be? I think my hair just prefers to stay in one state. I have done two 10 minute coconut cowashes and the curls are still extremely loose. The protein treatment might be too mild though but I am scared to go to high and get a protein overload.


So I have to decide if I am going to want to keep my hair curly or keep it straight. Pretty sure I am going to continue to transition though. Almost 3 months in and my ng is super manageable with nearly 3 inches of hair which is great.


I guess Ijust need to make a decision.


----------



## Napp

what temps are you using to flat iron hnntrr you can still have straight hair and keep your curls.

and Mjon912 I'm glad you decided to stick with it


----------



## hnntrr

Napp said:


> what temps are you using to flat iron hnntrr you can still have straight hair and keep your curls.
> 
> and Mjon912 I'm glad you decided to stick with it



i have a chi ultra which has no heat indicator. normally I flat iron at 360/370 when I had my old iron.


----------



## Mjon912

Dayjoy THANK YOU I'm happy to be back, I just keep looking at my roots like 'I Love How This Looks' I'm going to work on trying different styles such as braids, hopefully I will one day be comfortable enough to wash, air dry/blow dry and braid until wash day again... And my dd was the main reason I decided to transition, i wanted a relaxer because everyone around me had one and had straight hair and I always had braids so i finally got one in high school , If she's old enough to make the decision and wants one then she can go ahead but I want her to grow up knowing that you can have beautiful hair without chemicals.
oh and my bfs mom isn't allowed near my daughters hair with a 10foot pole, she's who relaxed his nieces hair and she gets a touch up every 4-6 weeks on her Hally Berry length hair, colors her hair bright red and uses the curling iron like everyday, no sir, I will chop her cute little manicured fingers off if she comes at my babies head with a relaxer lol , seriously tho


----------



## Leslie_C

Mjon912 said:


> hi ladies... I want to come back  I don't want a relaxer  I think I was just so frustrated with the amount of time it took me to do my hair I was ready to throw in the towel, now that I've had a few days to cool off I'm about to return the relaxer I just bought
> I think my bf saw how upset I was and we had the longest conversation about hair last night that we've ever had, he told me he was talking to someone he works with that has full natural long hair and she was explaining to him why we should never relax our daughters hair (like i ever would anyway ) and he started thinking about his niece who had butt length hair, no lie by age 6 then got a perm and it all broke off by age 7... Long story short he's going to try to help out on wash days so I can get through it faster
> Soo Hello, my name is MJ, I'm APL, 7months post textlax and transitioning to natural


 
Mjon912 YAYYYY Glad you decided to stay. My wash days have gotten much more simple as time has passed.  I usually either detangle/DC on dry hair (misted with water, then apply DC) in sections at night, dc overnight and proceed to wash in the AM and do a rinse out conditioner. That is if I plan to stay around the house the next day for it to dry.  If not, I still DC on dry hair for 30 minutes, wash,rinse out conditioner in the mid to late afternoon and band my hair in 6-8 sections. It dries faster than  braiding. Then before I go to bed Ill take it down (it will be stretched and just slightly damp) and do whatever style Im going to do for the next day...usually a braid n curl. 

You could do it straight after your wash but I like to stretch my hair and have found that doing on dry/slightly damp hair gives more elongation and doing on wet hair gives more definition but also more shrinkage.  That lasts a few days and the last day Ill just wear it in a puff...then Ill either restyle/braid and do it again or just bun for the rest of the week. I make my puffs by cutting a skinny headband into a string and tying it up to whatever position and thickness I want it. Until you get closer to a year post you may need a couple bobby pins to hold the band in place. Painless! Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## havilland

I swear I can switch from my staples and it doesnt make a diff. 

NOT!

I have been using kimmaytube leave in recipe. Which is great. This week I didn't feel like mixing it up so I grabbed my Hairveda busy Izzie moisturizer and used it. OMG!  My braids are so moisturized under my wig. 
Normally I wash and then reapply moisture on day 2 or 3. I went to undo my plaits tonight and realized my hair was very "juicy".   So glad I went back and tried my "stash". 

I'm just amazed and thankful I have my staples. 

I am Working on month 20!   Woooohoooo!!!!

Reflection....I Remember for 3 years  Reniece tried to convince me to transition. She even offered me a discount if I transitioned. And I said no! (Still regret that) but There was no way i was not going to relax my hair. 

I say all that to say, I'm not cutting my hair. I am hanging in here for every sis that thought she couldn't stop relaxing. I am so proud of me.....I NEVER THOUGHT I'd transition. 

Whew.......


----------



## hnntrr

How often should you comb through your head for shed hair if you are primarily finger detangling? I was finger combing my hair last night and noticed a lot of shed hairs, does shed hair cause major problems in transitioning hair?


----------



## veesweets

hnntrr said:


> How often should you comb through your head for shed hair if you are primarily finger detangling? I was finger combing my hair last night and noticed a lot of shed hairs, does shed hair cause major problems in transitioning hair?



hnntrr not removing shed hairs causes bad tangles for me. I now use a comb every wash day (twice a week) and finger detangle in between.


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> How often should you comb through your head for shed hair if you are primarily finger detangling? I was finger combing my hair last night and noticed a lot of shed hairs, does shed hair cause major problems in transitioning hair?



I finger comb and use a wide tooth comb to remove shed hair once a week. I try to go No more than two weeks with running a comb through. Or else I get knots.


----------



## daviine

Leslie_C said:


> PSA: 3/13/13 would  a cool BC date....ANY TAKERS????



I thought about it especially since MsDee's BC but 3.31.13 works for me as well. At least that's how I feel today.  Besides today's my friend's bday. 

There aren't anymore good dates (I don't think) so it could just be any day. I've also considered BCing on the 12th and I've also tried to do it by how many months post-relaxer I'd be. I'm just very into dates and numbers so we'll see.


----------



## Dayjoy

I think I'm going back to my birthday which is 81 weeks.  I keep going back and forth between that and 104 weeks.  I think I'll have enough hair to do it at 81 weeks, especially since it'll be summer.  Today made 66 weeks.


----------



## havilland

Inspiration for me not to cut my hair......


First pic is when I started.  2008. one year of hiding my hair after starting with Reniece as my stylist.  Second is my hair four years later.  After trims, hair cuts, setbacks......drama......

THIS IS WHY I don't want to cut my hair. 

All this time. All this work.  I refuse to chop it off.  


This is just a random post to circumvent my frustration today.


----------



## Mjon912

Ladies who get sew-ins... How long do you keep it in your hair, how much do they cost? I'm trying to explore all my options so I can keep going with my transition but am clueless about weave


----------



## CandiceC

Good for you Mjon912! Hang in there.


----------



## Deziyah

Mjon912 bless you for having such a supportive husband I have read and saw on YouTube that many women stop transitioning due to their partners do not support them and actually deter them from transitioning so big kudos to you and glad you are still with us!!!!!


----------



## cupcakes

I got a new protective style. Sengelese twists, and I love them! I plan on keeping them in for 2 months (fingers crossed).


----------



## Napp

after months of wearing my hair straight and having my hair bounce back every time, i finally got heat damage the day i decided to upgrade my flat iron. how lovely its not too bad, just a bit of curl loosening, but since i notce any slight changes i picked this up quickly. this was also the first iron to give me white spots on my ends.

This is a hard lesson of sticking with what you know. I think I have been humbled from my PJ ism ways

im sticking to rollersets and pressing the roots for quite some time.


----------



## nemi95

Mjon912 said:


> Ladies who get sew-ins... How long do you keep it in your hair, how much do they cost? I'm trying to explore all my options so I can keep going with my transition but am clueless about weave



I'd like to know too. I live in the LA area and know nothing about weaves.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Napp said:


> after months of wearing my hair straight and having my hair bounce back every time, i finally got heat damage the day i decided to upgrade my flat iron. how lovely its not too bad, just a bit of curl loosening, but since i notce any slight changes i picked this up quickly. this was also the first iron to give me white spots on my ends.
> 
> This is a hard lesson of sticking with what you know. I think I have been humbled from my PJ ism ways
> 
> im sticking to rollersets and pressing the roots for quite some time.



Napp What brand/model flat iron gave you heat damage?  Did it have a heat/temp dial?  If so, what temp did you have it on? How long have you owned it? You may be able to return it.  

I've read that you can do a few protein treatments and sometimes you'll get your curl pattern back.  If I can think of where I read it, I'll find it and post a link.


----------



## Napp

MileHighDiva said:


> Napp What brand/model flat iron gave you heat damage?  Did it have a heat/temp dial?  If so, what temp did you have it on? How long have you owned it? You may be able to return it.
> 
> I've read that you can do a few protein treatments and sometimes you'll get your curl pattern back.  If I can think of where I read it, I'll find it and post a link.



It is a sonicglide aka the new maxiglide. i was so excited when i got it and i had nice straightening results but it totally jacked my curl pattern in some spots. this sucks. I had my heat game to a "T" and now this ruined it! it had a number dial instead of temperatures like im used to and i used it on number "7". I only had it for a week.


I am really surprised this happened. i have used a regular flat iron and pressing comb at 400 degrees and higher with several passes and my hair has bounced back before. i think the steam is what set it over the top since it is probably much hotter than the temp setting.


i could return it but i would have to pay return shipping

I will be doing reconstructor weekly but im not going to hold my breath to see if it comes back. i will just do the heat routine that worked for me before.

flat iron 1x a month(if desired)
rollerset the rest of the time and just use low heat on the roots.


----------



## moniq

[USER][/USER]Mjon912 Welcome back!  Hang in there, we all get frustrated at times but it will all be worth it in the end (at least that is what I keep telling myself).


----------



## Jobwright

Saw this on Pinterest and thought I would share. Soooooo true!


----------



## havilland

Napp  I am soooo sorry that happened to you!  Maybe if you deep condition faithfully over the next few weeks you can undo it.  My friend overheated her hair and it was bone straight.  She was able to deep condition every few days and the curl came back.  I know it's rare, but worth a try.


----------



## havilland

Mjon912 said:


> Ladies who get sew-ins... How long do you keep it in your hair, how much do they cost? I'm trying to explore all my options so I can keep going with my transition but am clueless about weave



I think the average is $150. $75 on the low end. $300 on the high end.  For a sew in.  Do not get glue. 

The price of the hair you use will add to your overall cost as well.


----------



## JaszG

I have been freaking out on my hair for about two weeks. I literally just wanted to shave my head. lol. But, Wednesday I tried something different. I finger detangled on dry hair. I then sprayed my hair with a spray bottled and applied the As I am Coconut Cowash. I noticed a lot less shedding. After I washed I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing for about an hour and a half. I then applied the Beautiful Curls Curl activating leave in, and some of the KBB Butter love. I slicked my hair back into a bun. I used a little bit of the Ecostyler Argan Oil Gel on my edges, and tied my hair down. The bun took over a day to dry, but it felt great. I applied the Darcy's Botanicals transitioning cream, and did a little finger detangling last night and this morning. My hair is soft! Thank goodness! I was beginning to lose my mind! I'm going to do no heat for a while, and use this as a go to style. I have no idea what to do with my twist outs and perm rod sets at night, and I'm tired of having a hot mess to deal with after just one day! My relaxed hair is....evil.


----------



## Napp

Thank havilland i emailed the company and the rep said that this happens to fine hair and my curls should bounce back. I had to wash it again today because my hair got ruined and i noticed the curls looked a little tighter.


----------



## trclemons

My plans were to gradually trim away my damaged ends, but everytime I wash & style my hair, the damaged ends are coming off. If the amount of damage was consistent, I would just trim them all away at once. But on some parts of my hair, it's half the shaft and on other parts, it's a few inches. I just don't know what to do.

Currently, I cowash twice a week (Aussie Moist & pre-poo with EVCO) and I wash once a week (CON Sulfate-Free & pre-poo with ORS Olive Oil DC & EVOO), Aphoghee 2 Minute Reconstructor and I use Scurl, Hot 6 Oil and Cantu Shea Leave In.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rae81

My relaxed hair is so dry. What moisturizers are you ladies using?


----------



## Jobwright

Rae81 I really like Joico products. But most times I leave a little conditioner in. Then through the week I spray with a mix of Tresemme Naturals, water and oil.  Coconut oil is great on my hair too. But my dd loves Jamaica Black Castor Oil.


----------



## Rae81

Jobwright said:


> Rae81 I really like Joico products. But most times I leave a little conditioner in. Then through the week I spray with a mix of Tresemme Naturals, water and oil.  Coconut oil is great on my hair too. But my dd loves Jamaica Black Castor Oil.



I may try the mixture with conditioner water and oil. My natural stays moist but the relaxed ends are dry as a desert


----------



## blue_flower

Rae81 said:


> I may try the mixture with conditioner water and oil. My natural stays moist but the relaxed ends are dry as a desert



That's what I do. I have a spray bottle with water, conditioner and oil. I use it when I braid my hair up at night. It makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## Queensheba88

Ive been soooo lazy with my hair but its growing just time I'm am 8 1\2 months into my 18 month transition I can't believe it I've been wearing a wig for the past 2 weeks after I took out my braids Ive had in for a month each week I take the wig off wash deep condition and rebraid and throw under a wig....wigs are so easy!!


----------



## trclemons

trclemons said:


> My plans were to gradually trim away my damaged ends, but everytime I wash & style my hair, the damaged ends are coming off. If the amount of damage was consistent, I would just trim them all away at once. But on some parts of my hair, it's half the shaft and on other parts, it's a few inches. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Currently, I cowash twice a week (Aussie Moist & pre-poo with EVCO) and I wash once a week (CON Sulfate-Free & pre-poo with ORS Olive Oil DC & EVOO), Aphoghee 2 Minute Reconstructor and I use Scurl, Hot 6 Oil and Cantu Shea Leave In.
> 
> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


Ok, I did something different today and my hair feels stronger with minimal breakage.  The only problem is I don't know if it was the combination of products or one product in particular.

Anyway, I pre-poo'd with a mixture of EVOO, AOGPB and grated ginger root for 2 hours. Then, I washed my hair with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hisbiscus Shampoo and used Giovanni's Smooth As Silk Xtreme Protein Hair Infusion for 5 minutes.  And I finished up with my Scurl, Hot 6 Oil & Cantu Shea Leave In.

My hair was fuller and straighter with very little breakage during the detangling process.  I really think it was the Giovanni.  If so, I've found another staple.


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> My relaxed hair is so dry. What moisturizers are you ladies using?



I use kimmaytube leavein or Hairveda busy Izzie from her kid's line.  Both work well but the Hairveda lasts longer for me.


----------



## trclemons

Jobwright said:


> Rae81 I really like Joico products. But most times I leave a little conditioner in. Then through the week I spray with a mix of Tresemme Naturals, water and oil.  Coconut oil is great on my hair too. But my dd loves Jamaica Black Castor Oil.


I'd like to start doing this too, but I'm no mixologist.  So how much conditioner, oil & water do you use in your mix?


----------



## havilland

Queensheba88
I love wigs too!  They are my saving grace!  Whenever I am sick of my hair I slap in a wig. Better.  Instantly. 

trclemons 
I find that Doing a deep protein treatment every 6 weeks saves my hair. No more breakage at the demarcation line. And my hair retains moisture better and just generally acts better. I use aphogee two step but nexxus Emergencee, elasta QP anti breakage serum are lighter options that give good results. Or just a plain old yogurt treatment works too. 

On a side note---I attached a pic of my freshly co washed pony. She is out of the wig and bun today for some fresh air.


----------



## JazziLady!

havilland said:


> Queensheba88
> I love wigs too!  They are my saving grace!  Whenever I am sick of my hair I slap in a wig. Better.  Instantly.
> 
> trclemons
> I find that Doing a deep protein treatment every 6 weeks saves my hair. No more breakage at the demarcation line. And my hair retains moisture better and just generally acts better. I use aphogee two step but nexxus Emergencee, elasta QP anti breakage serum are lighter options that give good results. Or just a plain old yogurt treatment works too.
> 
> On a side note---I attached a pic of my freshly co washed pony. She is out of the wig and bun today for some fresh air.



Gorgeous hair!  How much of your ends are relaxed?


----------



## havilland

JazziLady! said:


> Gorgeous hair!  How much of your ends are relaxed?



THANK YOU 

I'm texlaxed. So my hair doesn't show the demarcation as well as if I was bonelaxed. I don't know the inches perse. My hair is grazing BSL But I would say if I cut my chemically treated hair off right now I'd be at SL or CBL.


----------



## hnntrr

So nice not having to worry about blending my NG and relaxed hair together. The only thing that sucks is the twists to be slipping off my hair already :O some of em are real loose but the girl who did them did a awesome job and didnt put them in tight, took her time and didnt pull my hair or put twists in along my weak edges.


----------



## JaszG

How old were you all when you got a relaxer? Do you remember your natural hair before transitioning?

I talked to my mom and aunt about this over the past few days, because although I was 12 when I got my relaxer, I really don't remember my natural hair. I remember the poof! lol. I just remember not being allowed to touch my hair, or anything. That was left to the adults. The reason I wanted a relaxer so bad was to be able to do my own hair!


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> Thank @havilland i emailed the company and the rep said that this happens to fine hair and my curls should bounce back. I had to wash it again today because my hair got ruined and i noticed the curls looked a little tighter.



oh good! it should def recover then.


----------



## uofmpanther

Queensheba88 said:


> Ive been soooo lazy with my hair but its growing just time I'm am 8 1\2 months into my 18 month transition I can't believe it I've been wearing a wig for the past 2 weeks after I took out my braids Ive had in for a month each week I take the wig off wash deep condition and rebraid and throw under a wig....wigs are so easy!!



This is basically what I do, though I sometimes let me hair breathe on the weekend.  The weekend is also when I play with my hair when I get the urge.  

Wigs have been helping me through my transition!


----------



## Jobwright

trclemons I use about 3/4 spray bottle of water then fill the rest with Tresemme naturals and oil. Let me know how you like the mix when u try it.


----------



## trclemons

Jobwright said:


> @trclemons I use about 3/4 spray bottle of water then fill the rest with Tresemme naturals and oil. Let me know how you like the mix when u try it.


Ok, I will.  Thank you.


----------



## silverbuttons

I took my weave out, and my natural hair feels great. Lush and moisturized. But my relaxed ends feel so brittle. I should do a protein treatment tomorrow or sometime soon. Hopefully that will help, but I know it will tangle my hair.


----------



## uofmpanther

I am starting to think I may BC earlier than a year.  It's not out of frustration, but it may be impatience.  It's just that I didn't want to BC from the start because: (1) I wanted to make sure it was right for me; (2) I didn't want to look like a boy, (3) I wanted to at least have the beginnings of a regimen down before I did it, and (4) my husband threatened to grow out his beard if I got a bald fade...lol.  Then, I kept going because I knew didn't want to BC in the winter and have a cold head.

I think I have the beginnings of a regimen down now, though I can't complete it until I'm fully natural and, from what I've heard, I'll need to change it 6 months in from that.  As of right now, though, I have issues when I diverge from what I know works; so I think I'm good.  Also, my hair is growing at about 1/2 an inch a month right on.  When I measured at 6 months, I had exactly 3 inches; so I know I won't look like a boy whenever I do BC.  I'm not afraid of short hair, I just didn't want to look like my son.

Additionally, transitioning styles don't seem to be working for my relaxed ends, which is why I wear wigs.  For example, when I try to do a twistout, the natural part twists and the relaxed part laughs at me.

The reason this is coming up now is because I won't hit a year until mid-August when summer is almost over and I kind of want to rock my natural hair in the summer time.  I think I may miss summer if I wait; so now I'm thinking I'll BC in May or June, which puts me at about 9-10 months.  I don't know.

Sorry, guys.  I'm just talking it out because I really haven't made up my mind.  Next week, I'll probably say I'm going to not only wait a year but 18 months...lol.  

I guess I'll know when to BC when I just do it.  For now, I'm still hanging in there; but I may need to stop watching the natural hair ladies on Youtube.


----------



## Queensheba88

JaszG said:


> How old were you all when you got a relaxer? Do you remember your natural hair before transitioning?
> 
> I talked to my mom and aunt about this over the past few days, because although I was 12 when I got my relaxer, I really don't remember my natural hair. I remember the poof! lol. I just remember not being allowed to touch my hair, or anything. That was left to the adults. The reason I wanted a relaxer so bad was to be able to do my own hair!



No I was relaxed at age three the few baby pics I have was in brushed out or stretched styles all I know is my mom says my hair was thick too thick to handle so that's why she permed it


----------



## havilland

JaszG said:


> How old were you all when you got a relaxer? Do you remember your natural hair before transitioning?
> 
> I talked to my mom and aunt about this over the past few days, because although I was 12 when I got my relaxer, I really don't remember my natural hair. I remember the poof! lol. I just remember not being allowed to touch my hair, or anything. That was left to the adults. The reason I wanted a relaxer so bad was to be able to do my own hair!



I was bonelaxed with a "kiddie perm" at 12.  I remember my natural hair.  It was thick and had No curls.  But that was because the curls were always brushed out. My mom took good care of my hair.  But since Her hair is a very silky, thick 3b/c and she got her hair done at a salon every week, she thought my hair was too much work. 

One- because my texture was so different from hers. I'm a true 3c and my hair is not silky like hers.  She didn't know how to handle a coarser texture. Two- she never really washed and handled hair.  we always went to the salon.  So she had no idea how to "do" hair. But she did a good job despite that. 

Fast forward to today, She is actually stunned and proud of how my hair is now. Because she always brushed  out my curls trying to beat them into submission she never saw my hair long as a child.  My hair never really got long until I cared for it myself HS and college......And even then it was only shoulder length.

Remember when SL was long?  LOL . Meanwhile i was jelly of her because my mom had hair down her back and all my friends thought she wore a wig. LOL.

I found an old pre-relaxer pic. Omg!  Y'all don't laugh!!!


----------



## Amarilles

uofmpanther said:


> Additionally, transitioning styles don't seem to be working for my relaxed ends, which is why I wear wigs.  For example, when I try to do a twistout, the natural part twists and the relaxed part laughs at me.


Twistouts aren't that great while transitioning, mine do the same thing. I get pretty consistent results from braidouts though, that's pretty much all I do. It looks even nicer when I manage to flat braid it, only in the front as I can't get the back.

Yesterday I had the worst bout with protein ever. I don't use it (very coarse hair) but I wanted to shampoo and the only one I have has a few hydrolyzed protein as the very last ingredients. I thought it wouldn't be so bad if I pumped a few times into an applicator bottle and mixed it with 8oz of water...boy was I was wrong. 

I was detangling ALL day yesterday. Started at 1PM after my wash, had to take many breaks to keep my patience and to rest, finished at 12AM. I did have to cut pieces twice but I've cut a ton already so no biggie. Most of the tangles and knots where shed hair that wrapped itself around everyone else.

All this to say that if ANYONE wants a Blended Beauty shampoo, please PM me or something and I will ship it right out! FFS I don't keep cookies I don't want to eat at home so why the hell do I keep this beast lying around??


----------



## z3000zee

Mjon912 said:


> Ladies who get sew-ins... How long do you keep it in your hair, how much do they cost? I'm trying to explore all my options so I can keep going with my transition but am clueless about weave



I have been stalking this thread for quite some time but I figured I would come out of lurk mode for this question because I was in the same spot as you.  The only thing that was working for me were henna treatments and although my hair feels great after my every other week treatments, it is quite time consuming.  

I am about to get a sew-in to assist with this transition.  I plan to wear my natural hair again once it grows some more.   I had a sew-in 8 years ago but didn't keep the contact information of the person that did my hair the last time.  I only wear them when transitioning.  I made a mistake and relaxed after being natural for years and I regretted for a long time.  

Anyway, to find the lady that is putting in my sew-in I did what my bf suggested.  I saw someone with some nice hair and although it looked really, really good, I suspected it was a weave and it was a curly weave with the exact style I wanted.  At the risk at seeming like a stalker, I got some courage and asked her about her stylist.  To make a long story short, she is doing my sew-in herself this Friday.  She is charging me $80 to install it.  I am in Chicago and I am purchasing the weave.  I think her install price is average.  I have seen higher and lower prices but since I saw that she did a good job on her hair I am will to pay her.  

It is difficult to say how much the actual hair will cost.  I am going with a tight, curly hairstyle so from what I have been told this past week, real hair is not as critical with tight, curly styles as they are with straight hair.    Since you appear to prefer straight styles, it might be more important for you to get real hair.   The other thing is I didn't want to pay a huge amount of money on the hair this first time, just in case I hated it.    Here is a link to the hair I am using.  http://www.hairsisters.com/en/weavi...r-premium-mix-sol-bohemian-wave-wvg/index.php

By the way, a quick hairstyle is the phony ponies.  I started having transitioning problems about 2 months ago.   I think I wore too many twist-outs.  I will be 6 months post-relaxer on March 29th.  My curly phony pony was a life saver.  You might want to also consider those or half-wigs.  I think that Haviland has pictures of her half-wigs.   She has some really cute styles. I am going for a full sew-in because I want a more consistent look for the bf.  

Sorry, for the long post but I guess since I haven't said much, I had a lot to get out.

Good Luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Jobwright

havilland. Such a beautiful picture and beautiful hair. So thigh and beautiful. I hope you can gain it all back!


----------



## Napp

I'm about ready to cut this ish. It seems like i cannot salvage my relaxed hair no matter what I do. I like it straight but I would more freedom to wash my hair since i am working in a new field and I get all kinds of weird smells in my hair. I also am looking towards moving ahead in my carreer so I want a sleek professional look to fall on and I know i cant count on my short natural hair. I think I might just bun until my ends break off.


----------



## Napp

JaszG said:


> How old were you all when you got a relaxer? Do you remember your natural hair before transitioning?
> 
> I talked to my mom and aunt about this over the past few days, because although I was 12 when I got my relaxer, I really don't remember my natural hair. I remember the poof! lol. I just remember not being allowed to touch my hair, or anything. That was left to the adults. The reason I wanted a relaxer so bad was to be able to do my own hair!



I was 16 and did it myself! After all those years of working with my natural hair before i relaxed i didnt know it was curly at all. It was just a nappy poof ball


----------



## Straighthoodtea

I've been transitioning for 1 year 7 months without BCing. My hair is so healthy. Even with the relaxed ends. I have split ends, but they dont look terrible. Im really happy!


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> I'm about ready to cut this ish. It seems like i cannot salvage my relaxed hair no matter what I do. I like it straight but I would more freedom to wash my hair since i am working in a new field and I get all kinds of weird smells in my hair. I also am looking towards moving ahead in my carreer so I want a sleek professional look to fall on and I know i cant count on my short natural hair. I think I might just bun until my ends break off.



I'm sorry you are so frustrated.    Hiding my hair seems to be working for me.  Bun it up so you don't have to think about it.  I just put my hair away so I don't have to look at my ends.


----------



## uofmpanther

Napp said:


> I'm about ready to cut this ish. It seems like i cannot salvage my relaxed hair no matter what I do. I like it straight but I would more freedom to wash my hair since i am working in a new field and I get all kinds of weird smells in my hair. I also am looking towards moving ahead in my carreer so I want a sleek professional look to fall on and I know i cant count on my short natural hair. I think I might just bun until my ends break off.



I'm sorry.  I can't remember if you have stated your position on wigs, but have you tried one?   That's how I get straight hair while washing regularly, and it is low manipulation, which is good for the relaxed ends. Just do not forget to moisturize.  I spritz with oil and water in the morning and at night.


----------



## Jobwright

Wearing my roller set wig this week. I am really enjoying the ease of wigs. Now I need to go stock up on a couple more so I don't get bored. I was thinking about trying a lace front. All I have ever worn were half wigs but I am concerned about my "leave out". So at some point this week, I will ask the lady at the wig shop to cut a lace front  up for me. It only cost $5 to have them do it. Completely worth it to have my hair line look natural.   How long do wigs normally last you?  A couple of weeks before they get knotty? Or longer?


----------



## trclemons

Jobwright said:


> trclemons I use about 3/4 spray bottle of water then fill the rest with Tresemme naturals and oil. Let me know how you like the mix when u try it.


Thanks again for this recipe.  I tried it yesterday and it was wonderful.  I liked the way it felt on my hair, so I got a little trigger happy.  This definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## silverbuttons

Does anyone's hair grow kind of unevenly? how will you guys cut to make sure you're not cutting natural hair?


----------



## Rae81

silverbuttons said:


> Does anyone's hair grow kind of unevenly? how will you guys cut to make sure you're not cutting natural hair?



My crown is shorter then the rest of my hair. That's one of the reasons I am hesitant on cutting.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## uofmpanther

Ummm...so I have no idea why I never added glycerin to my oil and water mix; but it's awesome!  I keep touching my roots to feel the soft waves...lol.


----------



## Napp

uofmpanther said:


> I'm sorry.  I can't remember if you have stated your position on wigs, but have you tried one?   That's how I get straight hair while washing regularly, and it is low manipulation, which is good for the relaxed ends. Just do not forget to moisturize.  I spritz with oil and water in the morning and at night.



I do not like wearing fake hair. it feels very weird to me and looks obvious on me and i dont want to spend $$$ to get one that doesnt look fake.



havilland said:


> I'm sorry you are so frustrated.    Hiding my hair seems to be working for me.  Bun it up so you don't have to think about it.  I just put my hair away so I don't have to look at my ends.



I still worry about my hair when I bun it up. my hair always gets matted in the bun. I dread the takedown


----------



## uofmpanther

Napp said:


> I do not like wearing fake hair. it feels very weird to me and looks obvious on me and i dont want to spend $$$ to get one that doesnt look fake.
> 
> I still worry about my hair when I bun it up. my hair always gets matted in the bun. I dread the takedown



I'm not trying to change your mind because you have to do what is comfortable for you.  

 I will say that I used to feel the same way.  Then, I bought one and only wore it around the house at first.  Finally, I got up the courage to wear it outside and no one noticed it was a wig.  I got compliments on my "haircut" because I bought one that was a little shorter than my hair back then.   Now, I'm always in one and I even tell some people it's a wig, which usually comes as a shock.  

As to price, I personally don't like human hair wigs, which i think are too high in price for me.  I've found some synthetic brands that look more realistic.   For example, i usually buy Freetress, though my current daily is by Nina; and I can usually get them at a discount.   I almost always buy them close to my natural hair color and at around shoulder length or above because I'm still not able to go too wild.  

I have one really long one that I got for $10 and I'm too chicken to wear it.  Lol.  I may go get it cut.


----------



## JaszG

havilland said:


> I was bonelaxed with a "kiddie perm" at 12.  I remember my natural hair.  It was thick and had No curls.  But that was because the curls were always brushed out. My mom took good care of my hair.  But since Her hair is a very silky, thick 3b/c and she got her hair done at a salon every week, she thought my hair was too much work.
> 
> One- because my texture was so different from hers. I'm a true 3c and my hair is not silky like hers.  She didn't know how to handle a coarser texture. Two- she never really washed and handled hair.  we always went to the salon.  So she had no idea how to "do" hair. But she did a good job despite that.
> 
> Fast forward to today, She is actually stunned and proud of how my hair is now. Because she always brushed  out my curls trying to beat them into submission she never saw my hair long as a child.  My hair never really got long until I cared for it myself HS and college......And even then it was only shoulder length.
> 
> Remember when SL was long?  LOL . Meanwhile i was jelly of her because my mom had hair down her back and all my friends thought she wore a wig. LOL.
> 
> I found an old pre-relaxer pic. Omg!  Y'all don't laugh!!!



Awww! I experienced the same. My hair was always brushed out. They told me it was thick and curly/wavy. I can't wait to see it in the next year! Lol! I'll attach one as well. I think this may have been kindergarten.

I also remember the shrinkage, and trying to explain to people that my hair was long, it just "drew up" lol.


----------



## havilland

Napp I feel you. I used to hate wigs too. Like uofmpanther said. Then I watched some good you tube vids and wore a half wig around the house for a few weekend.  I got lots of compliments at stores.  And I asked a co worker to tell me the truth. She didn't know what I was talking about. SHe thought I got my hair "done". 

BUT you have to do what you feel comfortable with. Just try to be open to alternatives. For example. Maybe you need to blow out your hair before you bun it so it doesn't mat. Maybe wear the bun for two weeks at a time?  For me I had to change moisturizers and apply to roots daily when bunning to avoid matting. 

JaszG i am glad I'm not alone!  Lmao at "drew up". I had to come back and add that, That picture is PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Napp

uofmpanther said:


> I'm not trying to change your mind because you have to do what is comfortable for you.
> 
> I will say that I used to feel the same way.  Then, I bought one and only wore it around the house at first.  Finally, I got up the courage to wear it outside and no one noticed it was a wig.  I got compliments on my "haircut" because I bought one that was a little shorter than my hair back then.   Now, I'm always in one and I even tell some people it's a wig, which usually comes as a shock.
> 
> As to price, I personally don't like human hair wigs, which i think are too high in price for me.  I've found some synthetic brands that look more realistic.   For example, i usually buy Freetress, though my current daily is by Nina; and I can usually get them at a discount.   I almost always buy them close to my natural hair color and at around shoulder length or above because I'm still not able to go too wild.
> 
> I have one really long one that I got for $10 and I'm too chicken to wear it.  Lol.  I may go get it cut.



I have so many weaves and wigs in my closet that i never wear. I dont like half wigs because my hair doesn't blend and i don't like the hassle of trying to blend anything.I love my Shakra wig but i can only wear it with a hat. Wearing them with a headband looks so fake! The only one i liked wearing was my ozone lacefront wig but i cut the bangs too short and cant wear it anymore. I might get another one. I really liked the Anita style.



havilland said:


> @Napp I feel you. I used to hate wigs too. Like @uofmpanther said. Then I watched some good you tube vids and wore a half wig around the house for a few weekend.  I got lots of compliments at stores.  And I asked a co worker to tell me the truth. She didn't know what I was talking about. SHe thought I got my hair "done".
> 
> BUT you have to do what you feel comfortable with. Just try to be open to alternatives. For example. Maybe you need to blow out your hair before you bun it so it doesn't mat. Maybe wear the bun for two weeks at a time?  For me I had to change moisturizers and apply to roots daily when bunning to avoid matting.


Yea i think i need to get some variety in styling with my no heat weeks


----------



## veesweets

My wig will arrive tomorrow! I hope I like it because it will be so nice to have an alternative style throughout the week  If I dont like it I'll be researching weave hair and finding a capable stylist to install it...


----------



## Dayjoy

trclemons said:


> My plans were to gradually trim away my damaged ends, but everytime I wash & style my hair, the damaged ends are coming off. If the amount of damage was consistent, I would just trim them all away at once. But on some parts of my hair, it's half the shaft and on other parts, it's a few inches. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Currently, I cowash twice a week (Aussie Moist & pre-poo with EVCO) and I wash once a week (CON Sulfate-Free & pre-poo with ORS Olive Oil DC & EVOO), Aphoghee 2 Minute Reconstructor and I use Scurl, Hot 6 Oil and Cantu Shea Leave In.
> 
> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


trclemons Low manipulation is really working for me.  Do you need the type of moisture that requires you to wash/cowash that often?  I find that my hair tangles, leading to breakage, so much more after washing or cowashing.  Because of that, I do so much less often now.  And before I wet my hair, I make sure I do a thorough detangling session, usually using oil with a little spray.


JaszG said:


> How old were you all when you got a relaxer? Do you remember your natural hair before transitioning?
> 
> I talked to my mom and aunt about this over the past few days, because although I was 12 when I got my relaxer, I really don't remember my natural hair. I remember the poof! lol. I just remember not being allowed to touch my hair, or anything. That was left to the adults. The reason I wanted a relaxer so bad was to be able to do my own hair!


I got my first relaxer when I was almost 12.  I had begged and finally my mother relented.  I don't even remember my hair from before. 


uofmpanther said:


> I am starting to think I may BC earlier than a year.  It's not out of frustration, but it may be impatience.  It's just that I didn't want to BC from the start because: (1) I wanted to make sure it was right for me; (2) I didn't want to look like a boy, (3) I wanted to at least have the beginnings of a regimen down before I did it, and (4) my husband threatened to grow out his beard if I got a bald fade...lol.  Then, I kept going because I knew didn't want to BC in the winter and have a cold head.
> 
> I think I have the beginnings of a regimen down now, though I can't complete it until I'm fully natural and, from what I've heard, I'll need to change it 6 months in from that.  As of right now, though, I have issues when I diverge from what I know works; so I think I'm good.  Also, my hair is growing at about 1/2 an inch a month right on.  When I measured at 6 months, I had exactly 3 inches; so I know I won't look like a boy whenever I do BC.  I'm not afraid of short hair, I just didn't want to look like my son.
> 
> Additionally, transitioning styles don't seem to be working for my relaxed ends, which is why I wear wigs.  For example, when I try to do a twistout, the natural part twists and the relaxed part laughs at me.
> 
> The reason this is coming up now is because I won't hit a year until mid-August when summer is almost over and I kind of want to rock my natural hair in the summer time.  I think I may miss summer if I wait; so now I'm thinking I'll BC in May or June, which puts me at about 9-10 months.  I don't know.
> 
> Sorry, guys.  I'm just talking it out because I really haven't made up my mind.  Next week, I'll probably say I'm going to not only wait a year but 18 months...lol.
> 
> I guess I'll know when to BC when I just do it.  For now, I'm still hanging in there; but I may need to stop watching the natural hair ladies on Youtube.


You sound so much like me, with the back and forth.  Impatience is really pushing me and I don't want to miss this whole summer without playing with natural hair.  But I don't want short hair again.  What to do, what to do...?


havilland said:


> I was bonelaxed with a "kiddie perm" at 12.  I remember my natural hair.  It was thick and had No curls.  But that was because the curls were always brushed out. My mom took good care of my hair.  But since Her hair is a very silky, thick 3b/c and she got her hair done at a salon every week, she thought my hair was too much work.
> 
> One- because my texture was so different from hers. I'm a true 3c and my hair is not silky like hers.  She didn't know how to handle a coarser texture. Two- she never really washed and handled hair.  we always went to the salon.  So she had no idea how to "do" hair. But she did a good job despite that.
> 
> Fast forward to today, She is actually stunned and proud of how my hair is now. Because she always brushed  out my curls trying to beat them into submission she never saw my hair long as a child.  My hair never really got long until I cared for it myself HS and college......And even then it was only shoulder length.
> 
> Remember when SL was long?  LOL . Meanwhile i was jelly of her because my mom had hair down her back and all my friends thought she wore a wig. LOL.
> 
> I found an old pre-relaxer pic. Omg!  Y'all don't laugh!!!


This picture is SO CUTE!



silverbuttons said:


> Does anyone's hair grow kind of unevenly? how will you guys cut to make sure you're not cutting natural hair?


All of the big chop videos I've watched showed people cutting wet hair.  My hair grows very unevenly, but I want to do mine myself, but am open to having my stylist do it.  Nah, I'll probably do it myself around two in the morning some day.


----------



## Dayjoy

JaszG your picture is adorable too!  I love little girl pictures!


----------



## JaszG

Dayjoy said:


> JaszG your picture is adorable too!  I love little girl pictures!



Lol!! Thank you!!


----------



## OneShinyface

Today marks one year post relaxer!!!! I'm just so proud of myself for not caving. I didn't even decide this was my path/journey until last summer. 

I'd been relaxed since I was 18, right before I headed away to college. My longest stretch was 6 months back in 2007 when I was on Accutane for the second time and I thought it was a piece of cake even though I was waist length then. 

November/December were pretty rough for me, but now, I. GOT. THIS. 

My edges are growing back in thanks to my mixture of half saw palmetto (I squeeze it out of liqui-gels) and half and JBCO. Detangling is a breeze thanks to sectioning in braids and pre-pooing with Salerm Wheat Germ then cowashing with Tresemme Moisturizing Condish weekly. 

Life is great!


----------



## moniq

I attempted a braidout for the first time since this summer.   I prefer bantu knot outs but I can't sleep in them without having a major headache.  I ended up putting it in a bun.  Here are a few pictures:


----------



## blue_flower

JaszG said:


> How old were you all when you got a relaxer? Do you remember your natural hair before transitioning?
> 
> I talked to my mom and aunt about this over the past few days, because although I was 12 when I got my relaxer, I really don't remember my natural hair. I remember the poof! lol. I just remember not being allowed to touch my hair, or anything. That was left to the adults. The reason I wanted a relaxer so bad was to be able to do my own hair!



I was 6 or 7 when I got my first relaxer. When I was 11 my mom didn't maintain my relaxed hair. I had a lot of new growth and noticed that it was 3b-ish mainly up front. I was surprised because I assumed I was generally nappy. I've been natural twice- this is the third- so I now know that I have multiple textures.


----------



## caliscurls

I've been lurking here for awhile mainly because I'm stretching my relaxer, but now that I've hit 13 weeks post I'm starting to contemplate transitioning. Haven't even been relaxed a full year  the more my natural curls come through the more I realize how much I miss having them as an option  

QB BRBC and Curls Souffle are keeping my ng in check in the mean time


----------



## Leslie_C

First day of spring sounds like a good bc date...hmmmmm....


----------



## kbnax

Ok ladies I need your help. I'm at my wits end right now. My hair is constantly breaking and I have no idea why. I stay DC'ing w/ moisture and protein. Now, I haven't done a hard protein since January (Aphogee 2step) but it was still breaking then too. My hair feels good up until after the DC. I've been trying to find a leave in that works for me. Detangling is when I lose most of the hair. I tried doing it damp, in the shower, dry but moisturized and it still comes out.  My new growth is a crunchy mess also. Every time I moisturize it's fine but later on it mats back up from the wetness of the moisture and then drys out. So I basically lost hair detangling for no reason, because as soon as I moisturize it mats back together. I have not lost this much hair before and Idk what to do.


----------



## hnntrr

Not expecting a huge leap in length from only having braids in for 3ish weeks.
But I bought Nubian heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Conditioner (20% off yay!). Hoping to use as a protein conditioner after I take these braids out.

Has anyone used this as a protein conditioner before? If you have did you like it? I am saving the recipet and I have another week and a half before I am going to use it so if its not a good protein conditioner then I can go grab somethin else.


----------



## havilland

kbnax said:


> Ok ladies I need your help. I'm at my wits end right now. My hair is constantly breaking and I have no idea why. I stay DC'ing w/ moisture and protein. Now, I haven't done a hard protein since January (Aphogee 2step) but it was still breaking then too. My hair feels good up until after the DC. I've been trying to find a leave in that works for me. Detangling is when I lose most of the hair. I tried doing it damp, in the shower, dry but moisturized and it still comes out.  My new growth is a crunchy mess also. Every time I moisturize it's fine but later on it mats back up from the wetness of the moisture and then drys out. So I basically lost hair detangling for no reason, because as soon as I moisturize it mats back together. I have not lost this much hair before and Idk what to do.



You may need a moisturizer with less water in it. Try oil rinsing.  After deep conditioning.  Then stretching your hair to dry.  Stretch that mew growth so it dries without curling up.   and Don't apply anymore moisture. The oil rinse will seal in the moisture.  

Also it may be your products.  For example. Shea moisture repair conditioner made my hair feel like burnt straw.  I never hated a conditioner so much. 

Maybe it's time to change products.


----------



## havilland

hnntrr I never tried that before. Do a review if u use it. Let us know how it is. Where'd u purchase it?


Here's today's hair.  I'm bunning and wiggin til summer.  I need to find a deep condish tomorrow so I can do my hair.


----------



## hnntrr

havilland said:


> hnntrr I never tried that before. Do a review if u use it. Let us know how it is. Where'd u purchase it?
> 
> 
> Here's today's hair.  I'm bunning and wiggin til summer.  I need to find a deep condish tomorrow so I can do my hair.



 We will see, the ingredients look nice no cones no sulphates and lots of fluffy smelling things and it had a few different proteins. Going to be really careful though and leave in only for about a minute and then see how it goes. Will write a review on it when I use it.

And I got it from CVS. The CVS near me is really the only place that has natural hair products...the closest BSS is in the hood and i'm not tryin to do all that aha.


----------



## kbnax

havilland Thanks! I'm gonna try the oil rinse this wknd. I tried before when Sareca first talked about it but I believe I used too much and was slipping all over the tub, lol. I haven't tried since then...lol. Do you oil rinse? If so, about how much do you use for each section? And do you rinse it out with hot water before the DC? TIA


----------



## JaszG

My hair is getting on my NERVES. I am almost 6 months post, and it seems like it went crazy in the past two weeks. lol. The two textures don't agree with each other at all.


----------



## LdyKamz

I mostyl lurk in this thread since I have been considering going natural. I think I am going to do it. But I just feel like my hair is so many different lengths. What are my options with my hair like this. I feel like perm rods and bunning is going to get old.


----------



## Meemee6223

I just recently took out my kinky twists. After transitioning for 19 months I decided to BC. I gotta say, getting rid of those relaxed ends made a WORLD of difference. All of a sudden I knew exactly what my hair needed. Yay!

I know I'm breaking all kinds of lhcf rules by not posting pics but hang tight, they're coming. I only took 2 before pics and not really good pics . I just wanted to hurry and get rid of the relaxed ends before I lost my nerve, lol. I also intend to be a straight hair natural so I flat ironed my hair. I will show pics of that tomorrow.

Soooo ladies (and whatever creepy gents are lurking), it's been great! I'm off to the APL thread! Thanks for all your help and encouragement!


----------



## havilland

kbnax said:


> havilland Thanks! I'm gonna try the oil rinse this wknd. I tried before when Sareca first talked about it but I believe I used too much and was slipping all over the tub, lol. I haven't tried since then...lol. Do you oil rinse? If so, about how much do you use for each section? And do you rinse it out with hot water before the DC? TIA



I deep condition.  Rinse. Then apply about a quarter sized circle (in the palm of my hand) worth of oil to my whole head. I'm BSL. It's probably about a tablespoon of oil...... i let it sit a minute and then rinse it for a few mins with warm water. The problem most people have with oil rinsing is they use way too much oil.


----------



## havilland

JaszG I would suggest you go back through this thread like its a book and read.  I swear reading old posts helped me.  I cnt believe I'm up in here giving advice like a dern guru.  When a few months ago i had a jar of relaxer on my counter with a candle on it looking at it every day forcing myself not to relax by praying and chanting and dancing in circles. LOL   But seriously months 6-10 are the hardest.  Then it gradually gets easier. There is a point when you have enough new growth to "see" your texture but still too much relaxed hair. I don't know how to explain it. But once you get past that point and have more natural hair it gets easier.  The textures are gonna fight. That's all there is to it. You need to be gentle and patient.  Go to my profile page and read an old blog post I copied. It's old. It is full of tips from a lady who used to do long stretches.  I found it useful and saved it.  Something in her tips may help you.  


KammyGirl buns and rods will get old.  All your styles will. I promise you will get frustrated with the way your hair looks. No way around it. You hve to focus on the goal of transitioning.  Transitioning guarantees you will be sick of your hair.  Styling options are somewhat limited when you basically have two heads of hair on your head.   I personally do wigs when I'm bored.  Cus the two textures won't allow for much in the way of versatile styling. I'm pretty much settled on my wigs and buns for the next year. That's The price I have to pay for not wanting to cut my hair.   Hang in there.


----------



## Mjon912

Today was my wash day and I'm so happy I did not get a relaxer... I'm almost 31 weeks post and washing the 2 very different textures is difficult but I'm learning tricks to help... When I am fully natural I am going to have a beast of hair because its soooo thick but I love it! As long as I can keep roller setting I don't think I'll have a problem!
 Prepooed with oils and honey, washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with a light protein, honey and a clear rinse, set and say under the dryer, flat ironed and wrapped for bed


















Sorry about the repeat photos, idk how to get rid of them


----------



## moniq

havilland said:


> I deep condition. Rinse. Then apply about a quarter sized circle (in the palm of my hand) worth of oil to my whole head. I'm BSL. It's probably about a tablespoon of oil...... i let it sit a minute and then rinse it for a few mins with warm water. The problem most people have with oil rinsing is they use way too much oil.


 I did this today and my hair felt great.  Thanks for the reminder about oil rinsing, I almost forgot about it.


----------



## hnntrr

I guess I will post here now hahaha.

Cowashed my twists just now with As I am Coconute Cowash and One N Only Hydrating Masque.

I had been cowashing with As I Am but decided to use a moisture conditioner this time to make sure my hair wasnt getting protein overloaded from just using As I am. 

Its funny cause I really like One N Only for its slip, its quite amazing, seems it has a LOT of slip cause come of my twists straight slipped off my hair! With No breakage. And my hair feels amazingly soft. First PS for the win, I cant wait to take al these braids out and see the results
.


----------



## uofmpanther

I tried to post earlier and it generated an error, so I'm trying again. 

This morning, I woke up and felt like cutting my hair, so I did.  I wet it with water and ran conditioner over it to make the relaxed ends clump together.  I guess I was ready because I'm really happy about the result, though I will probably go see a barber or stylist to give it a cleaner look. 

Thanks ladies for helping me on my journey!  I'll still pop in from time to time, but I can't call myself a transitioner anymore.


----------



## havilland

uofmpanther

I love your hair cut!  I totally would've cut my hair too, if I was that length. Those relaxed ends did not need to be there.  Your hair looks fabulous without them!  Congrats!  And u did a good job with the cut too.


----------



## havilland

One thing I am glad I did was transition from bonelaxed to texlaxed a few years before I transitioned.  So the difference between my new growth and natural hair is not that visible.  The textures feel and act different though!

I don't know how you ladies do it when you have curly roots and bone straight ends.  I def understand cutting sooner in those cases and not transitioning more than a year or so.  The two textures are just too different in that case, or at least I think they are ......

Ya know what I mean?


----------



## veesweets

havilland said:


> One thing I am glad I did was transition from bonelaxed to texlaxed a few years before I transitioned.  So the difference between my new growth and natural hair is not that visible.  The textures feel and act different though!
> 
> I don't know how you ladies do it when you have curly roots and bone straight ends.  I def understand cutting sooner in those cases and not transitioning more than a year or so.  The two textures are just too different in that case, or at least I think they are ......
> 
> Ya know what I mean?



Yes! I'm dealing with this now. My style options are more limited as far as styles that blend the textures and I have to be extra patient on wash days or else I'd go crazy. I'm not having a super hard time so I'm still motivated and think I can reach my goal of 20 months. But if I end early I wouldn't be upset, this is not an easy process


----------



## moniq

havilland said:


> One thing I am glad I did was transition from bonelaxed to texlaxed a few years before I transitioned. So the difference between my new growth and natural hair is not that visible. The textures feel and act different though!
> 
> I don't know how you ladies do it when you have curly roots and bone straight ends. I def understand cutting sooner in those cases and not transitioning more than a year or so. The two textures are just too different in that case, or at least I think they are ......
> 
> Ya know what I mean?


I know exactly what you mean. My hair was relaxed when I went to an AA stylist and that was every 6 to 8 weeks but when I went to a Dominican stylist she textlaxed my hair and that was every 12 weeks. I guess that is why I am not having too many problems so far in my transition.


----------



## havilland

moniq veesweets 


Yeah.  I don't think I could have done this bonelaxed unless I was weaved the whole time. That's how I transitioned to texlaxed (even though I didn't know that what I was doing). I wore my hair weaved up for a year and my stylist texlaxed me at the end of the year and cut the bonelaxed hair off.


----------



## Queensheba88

Yaaay I'm super excited I am at the 50% mark of my transitions 18months here I come!!!!! Well yesterday I had a moment of temparary insanity I cut my Apl hair to neck length my husband saw n almost passed out lol I wear wigs and weaves 95% of the time anyway soplus its soooo much easier to wash and detangle plus my relaxed ends were thin shedding and had this coated feeling no matter how much I clarified I'm happy I did it


----------



## havilland

A day in the life of a transitioner......


----------



## workinprogress1

havilland said:


> A day in the life of a transitioner......



Is that a stick of butter ?


----------



## jamaicasmodona

havilland said:


> I deep condition.  Rinse. Then apply about a quarter sized circle (in the palm of my hand) worth of oil to my whole head. I'm BSL. It's probably about a tablespoon of oil...... i let it sit a minute and then rinse it for a few mins with warm water. The problem most people have with oil rinsing is they use way too much oil.



What kind of oils do you ladies use for your oil rinses?


----------



## hnntrr

Full dress rehersal on Wednesday....which sadly means braids come out for about a week. I unless maybe its a good thing, cause my head has been itchin fierce, they are starting to slip out more frequently, and I can do a good cowash/dc, etc and keep my moisture up until I get them reinstalled after the 4th of April. Then i plan on keeping them in until a week before graduation.

I heard random places you need 3 days to a week to give ur hair a rest from the braids so I am reluctantly getting rid of them. 

So my plan for tomorrow is to do a protein cowash, followed by a moisture dc and tea rinse,and then wear in two strand twists/hats and knot outs and cowash daily or every other day for the week up until install. i think at some point I will do a acv wash again.


----------



## silverbuttons

I oiled rinsed yesterday! my hair felt all kinds of great. But most of my relaxed hair is almost gone lol. I don't know what i'm doing, I should probably cut them. I really am not ready to go from a full beautiful bun, to SL though. God, do I love my buns. They are lovely. I love seeing how big my hair is. 

I think I am basically saying that I will transition until my natural hair can make that big ol' bun. I do have a problem with how I will stretch it though. I might start looking into blow drying after every wash. Is that a good idea? Has anyone done it?


----------



## Napp

I actually forgot I made it to a year post! i was so busy studying I totally forgot! Wow time really flew by! I am trying to decide whether I should BC this year or try to wait until graduation next spring.


----------



## Jobwright

I normally prepoo with EVCO and JBCO a night or couple of hours before I cowash. I think I need to chelate though because I have very hard water in NC.  Question: Will the chelating "undo" the oil prepoo?  I have heard that chelating can be very drying so I know I must use a good DC (currently using Joico moisture balm which is awesome!). Then I thought maybe I should do a nettle and marshmallow root tea rinse since it is moisturizing. What do you think...about the chelating, oil prepoo, etc?  Is the Joico brand a good chelating poo?  Should I do the tea rinse then DC, or DC then tea rinse. Also need to do a black tea rinse to cover some tiny sprouts of grey at my hairline. Is that too much?


----------



## havilland

workinprogress1 said:


> Is that a stick of butter ?



No!  LMAO!  

Right to left
Homemade hair gel with a plastic knife in it I used to mix, kimmaytube leave in, KCKT, Eco styler gel 

No butter allowed. Unless it's a nut butter like Shea


----------



## havilland

jamaicasmodona said:


> What kind of oils do you ladies use for your oil rinses?



I use hot six oil or olive oil or almond oil.  In that order based on what's in the cabinet.


----------



## moniq

jamaicasmodona said:


> What kind of oils do you ladies use for your oil rinses?


 I have only used Proclaim Natural 7 Oil.  Next time I may either use that again or Hot Six Oil (I usually use this to seal with) or olive oil.


----------



## havilland

silverbuttons I wouldn't blow dry that much. If I did, I would do the roots. 

Napp CONGRATS!!!!!

Jobwright I wouldn't do all that in one wash cycle. I would chelate and deep condition and oil rinse. And do the tea rinse another time.


----------



## hnntrr

Sooo In the process of taking out my twists....I had to cut some out because of the way she braided it my hair matted onto the hair. At least I hope its just the way she braided cause it was only in there two weeks D:

Anyway in the process of me having to cut some out, there was a 1/2 by 1/2 clump of hair that I had to pretty much cut the relaxed ends off which just left about 1 1/2 inches of my ng. Needless to say I looked at the curl and its a big frizzy spiral (like pencil sized) which makes me really excited...I dont know what curl type that is. I tried to take a picture but my hair is so frizzy its hard to get a good picture of curls forming. But its sort of exciting. 

The EVOO and Mongra Nubian Heritage conditioner worked really well, my hair popped right back and my hair still feels pillowy soft and ultra moisturized.


----------



## Napp

I decided to give my hair a chop. after wearing a bun for about 2 weeks my hair literally fell out in the middle. As I was washing my hair it was coming out like crazy some parts are compleltely natural now 

I straightened my hair and it turned out very awful. it was a combo of bad(new) product, the maxiglide(which doesnt seem to straighten my hair well) and jacked up hair. see the horror attached.

There was no use holding on to the rest of the hair when the middle was gone. It was thin before but as you can see the middle of my hair went completely missing.

So i went to the salon and got a wash,blowdry and cut. She gave me a slightly inverted bob so i could keep some length on the sides.(the bump fell out a bit in the picture.) Overall I loved the experience and I think i figured out how to stop my hair from being so fly away after straightening. IDK if my curls will come back though because she used alot of heat. If they do I would probably be a regular

I'm not too mad though, my hair is on point. Trying to have long hair and simultaneously transition was not working for me. I think its because the ends are really straight at this point. I also love the new length. It is so friggin' easy to manage.

I will be keeping it straight 100% for real this time and limiting the new products for a while. 

Bunning on curly hair totally jacked my hair up though. As you can see in the before pic when i was keeping it straight I was able to retain most of my length.


----------



## moniq

[USER][/USER]Napp I am so sorry this happened to you.  What new product did you use?  Your new cut looks good and your hair looks healthy.


----------



## Napp

moniq said:


> [USER][/USER]Napp I am so sorry this happened to you.  What new product did you use?  Your new cut looks good and your hair looks healthy.



moniq i used bioinfusion keratin straightening spray. It left my hair very rough and coated as you can see.

strangely it did a FABULOUS job at defining my curls. I have never seen them look so shiny,defined and curly. I wonder what it would have looked like if let it dry. I just put it in my bin of products I'm saving for when I finally am able to rock the wash n go again.

my hair only seems to retain length in 3 styles: straightened, wash n goes and in twists with my real hair. twists get fuzzy quick and I hate walking around with wet or damp hair all of the time which is why being a straight haired natural just works for me.


----------



## kbnax

Napp

Lol @ the names on the images. 

Your hair looks really pretty and healthy. How often will you be straightening? I'm thinking of either blowdrying or airdrying and flat ironing my roots as I'm experiencing some breakage right now. I'm just wondering how can I maintain it when it gets warmer.


----------



## havilland

Napp


Dang!  I'm sorry that happened?!!!  Ugh!  But I am glad you recovered so well. Your hair cut is really nice!


----------



## havilland

Today's bun. I was really happy with it.


----------



## Napp

kbnax

I think I will go from weekly washing to 2x a month to reduce the amount of manipulation. I will probably rollerset one wash day and blow dry the other, depending on my mood.

Summer time is a big issue. I would usually wear my hair curly more often when it was 100% natural but I found that i was able to keep it straight when i pressed it with a hot comb and had some pressing oil. This time around I think with my better tools,products, knowledge and experience I can ride out the summer with straight hair.

If i can figure a reliable way of keeping it straight during the summer out I will defineltey post it here! I think the product used in the salon is something I want to look into.Its like a presing creme but my hair has way more movement and weight. my hair hasn't bothered to revert and I would have had crinkly roots by now.


----------



## pattyr5

havilland said:


> Today's bun. I was really happy with it.



That bun is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## pattyr5

I had to cowash tonight. The curlformers set from Sunday was no longer cute, a tangled dry mess and there was no way I could tie my hair up with this headache I've been having  Much to my surprise, I didn't feel like pulling my hair out.  Finally got a prepoo that worked for me and detangled my hair with ease. All my little wavies seem happy.


----------



## havilland

pattyr5 said:


> I had to cowash tonight. The curlformers set from Sunday was no longer cute, a tangled dry mess and there was no way I could tie my hair up with this headache I've been having  Much to my surprise, I didn't feel like pulling my hair out.  Finally got a prepoo that worked for me and detangled my hair with ease. All my little wavies seem happy.



Sooooo tell us about the prepoo?  What'd you use/do?


----------



## havilland

I want to straighten my hair.  I just realized that with a this rootage, straightening in the summer will just be a waste. I want to feel my hair before it gets too hot to wear it straight.  Maybe I will go for it for Easter.


----------



## Rae81

Napp im afraid once i straighten my hair it will look like yours did. When i wash i can tell that some of my relaxed ends in the back broke off and its all natural. But im ready for a cut so im straightening it today and i will see what the damage is.


----------



## Amarilles

I've been bunning like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCBmrzWKrco (video from Latifatumi) I never kept them in for a long time when I bunned with a sock because the hair would be a mess when I took the bun down, lots of breakage too. I don't apply heat on my hair so straightening isn't an option for me


----------



## january noir

The *As I Am Coconut CoWash* is the bomb.com.   Cleansed, conditioned and detangled all in one wash.


----------



## havilland

january noir said:


> The As I Am Coconut CoWash is the bomb.com.   Cleansed, conditioned and detangled all in one wash.



Where do u purchase this? Online?


----------



## Jobwright

havilland said:


> Where do u purchase this? Online?



You can buy it at Sally's


----------



## nemi95

Jobwright said:


> You can buy it at Sally's



I saw it at Walgreens yesterday.


----------



## Napp

Rae81 I hope its not as bad as you think!

I already knew this was going to happen.So I was expecting some damage when I took out the bun. Plus am happy with the short,neat and fresh look.


----------



## january noir

havilland said:


> Where do u purchase this? Online?





Jobwright said:


> You can buy it at Sally's





nemi95 said:


> I saw it at Walgreens yesterday.



I got mine from Sally's but they sell it at Walgreens (saw the whole line last night at the Walgreens in my area).  It's a good thing it's comes in a large jar.

I could see myself using this every other day.


----------



## hnntrr

Having some issues with my natural hair, my relaxed hair seeeeems fine but I dunno. Gonna see if I am washing it to much, so I am going to flat iron my hair tonight which will last me until I put twists in again.

I bought 4 Naturals Reconstructor and a Ceramic Iron from Sallys (opened up new near me, probabably never going in there again. Now that I know what to get I will just look online). So I plan on, doing a 30 minute DC, 5 minute protein treatment and see how that feels, then I will air dry, blowdry and flat iron. Then use the LOC method and then m/s for a week. Lets hope this works out well.


----------



## moniq

Napp said:


> @moniq i used bioinfusion keratin straightening spray. It left my hair very rough and coated as you can see.
> 
> strangely it did a FABULOUS job at defining my curls. I have never seen them look so shiny,defined and curly. I wonder what it would have looked like if let it dry. I just put it in my bin of products I'm saving for when I finally am able to rock the wash n go again.
> 
> my hair only seems to retain length in 3 styles: straightened, wash n goes and in twists with my real hair. twists get fuzzy quick and I hate walking around with wet or damp hair all of the time which is why being a straight haired natural just works for me.


I agree do what works for you. I know some ladies can wet bun with no problem, I know I can't. Keep us updated on your progress. I wish you the best.


----------



## Rae81

I have been noticing recently my natural hair takes forever to dry and my relaxed hair dries fast

sent from my galaxy


----------



## nemi95

I'm finally admitting my hair is a mess, but I cannot bring myself to cut....again. I went natural in 2009 just because I thought giving myself a relaxer was too much work and I couldn't find a reliable, honest stylest. I then gave myself a texlax in Sept 2011 smoothed too much so it came out straight at the top. In 8/12 I textlaxed again and the results were beautiful. 

Fast forward to today. I am working with too many textures.  I have about 3.5" of natural hair at the roots, then a couple inches of textaxed, then bone straight, then natural ends in the back. For some reason my hair is bone straight at the top of my head except for the roots. IDK what that is.

I have no problem with growth, but its getting too hard to manage the protein/moisture balance of my different textures. I love the curls of my natural hair, but its hard to blend 3 textures into 1 style. I'm mostly 4a but have patches of 3c along my hairline, and 4b in the crown. I would so love to do a WNG.

I'm at APL for about the 3rd time and I don't want to bc. My intention was to get to BSL then gradually cut  the relaxed ends, but its a lot of work messing with this mop head. I'm thinking maybe I should give up on BSL for now and gradually cut off relaxed ends now. I would stay at APL. I don't want to go shorter. 

I need help! Any suggestions for all my textures?


----------



## pattyr5

havilland said:


> Where do u purchase this? Online?



Believe or not I've seen it at Bed Bath and Beyond. They also sell it at Target by me.


----------



## pattyr5

havilland said:


> Sooooo tell us about the prepoo?  What'd you use/do?




It was Tresseme Moisture Rich, Aubrey's Rose Mosqueta with some olive oil coconut oil and silk aminos.  I was surprised it worked since conditioner prepooed did NOTHING for me before. I think it detangled so well because I added some water in and got the texture kinda frothy and that helped the comb slip right thru....and OMG the COMB.....I forgot about this comb I got at Bed Bath and Beyond. It's a conditioner comb with two rows of teeth...it's better than the Tangle Teezer or Denman on my hair.


----------



## hnntrr

browsing the interwebs and I found this picture, i think my curls will be smaller than hers but looking at the front of her hair around the edges my edges look almost exactly like that especially the longer pieces. is this normal? is tht potential heat damage is why there is no definate curl pattern?


----------



## havilland

nemi95 said:


> I'm finally admitting my hair is a mess, but I cannot bring myself to cut....again. I went natural in 2009 just because I thought giving myself a relaxed was too much work and I couldn't find a reliable, honest stylest. I then gave myself a texlax in 2011 smoothed too much so it came out straight at the top, then again August 2012! I loved my results from Aug 2012.
> 
> Fast forward to today. I am working with too many textures.  I have about 3.5" of natural hair at the roots, then a couple inches of textaxed, then bone straight, then natural ends in the back. For some my hair is bone straight at the top of my head except for the roots.
> 
> I have no problem with growth, but its getting too hard to manage the protein/moisture balance of my different textures. I love the curls of my natural hair. I'm mostly 4a but have patches of 3c along my hairline, and 4b in the crown.
> 
> I'm at APL for about the 3rd time and I refuse to bc. My intention was to get to BSL then gradually cut off the relaxed ends, but its a lot of work messing with this mop head. I'm thinking maybe I should give up on BSL for now and gradually cut off relaxed ends now. I would stay at APL. I don't want to go shorter.
> 
> I need help! Any suggestions for all my textures?



I def understand about not wanting to cut your progress off. But I would def cut of the relaxed ends. Deal with two textures.  It's hard enough to transition. I personally think texlaxed hair is easier than bonelaxed hair mixed in with natural hair because the contrast isn't as stark. 

Plus. You don't want to suffer breakage and damage and then end up cutting way more than you want.  


I would cut the relaxed hair and then gradually trim.  For example. I have been trimming my hair at my growth rate. So basically my hair stays the same length. 

Protect your ends and deep condition at least once if not twice a week.


----------



## havilland

No.  That's not heat damage. 


Alot of people have multiple textures of hair on their head.


----------



## Rae81

hnntrr said:


> browsing the interwebs and I found this picture, i think my curls will be smaller than hers but looking at the front of her hair around the edges my edges look almost exactly like that especially the longer pieces. is this normal? is tht potential heat damage is why there is no definate curl pattern?



I have a section of hair like that in the front as well. I thought it was heat damage until I realized that my new growth wasn't growing in curly

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Jobwright

20 weeks post relaxer today!  The longest I have ever been without the creamy crack.  I feel pretty good about it too!


----------



## havilland

Checking in at 21 months post relaxer.  I can't believe it. Today was the first time in awhile that I wanted to cut my hair. The relaxed ends are just meh.....but the shrinkage kills me. I'm not ready to "look" like my hair is shoulder length again.  I just can't ......


----------



## Carman

Hey ladies! This is my first post ever on the site!!! I'm currently 5 months into my transition... I've seen a little bit of growth but a WHOLE lot a breakage and I really don't know what to do anymore. 

I started out with a no heat regimen and had breakage. I started using heat and I still have breakage. I'm gentle with my hair, I get breakage. I leave my hair alone I still have breakage!!!

My current Reggie is one that mimics westndnbeauty's which includes applying elastaqp's moisturizing conditioner mixed with oils and honey using the relaxer method and leaving it on my hair for over 5 hours. Then I thoroughly wash with a moisturizing shampoo. I airdry until damp, spray with heat protectant, and then blowdry. Once I finish blow drying, I flatiron at 320.

My hair comes out cute and lasts a good 3 days... Once it gives up I brush my hair up in a ponytail, wrap a track around it, and rock a faux bun until its been a week/ or until i get tired of the bun. 

Im thinking of going to go back to a no heat reggie... At least then it seemed like my hair was getting thicker....

Any of you seasoned transitioners have any advice on what to do with this crazy breakage? Am i doing something wrong? i think I'm gonna lose it!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Carman hi and welcome .. I am 27 months post. I trimmed all my relaxed end April of 2012. In the beginning I did so many protein treatments once a month and that helped me so much. I have not added any heat to my hair since Dec.2012. I am debating a flat iron tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Jobwright

Hey Carman and welcome. I'm not seasoned at allege are at about the same place in our transition time wise but I know the detangling process is the hardest part for me. It took some time to find out how to do it to get the least amount of breakage. I realized that must detangle with conditioner. There is no other way to tame my new growth. Are you able to detangle easy after shampooing?


----------



## havilland

Carman said:


> Hey ladies! This is my first post ever on the site!!! I'm currently 5 months into my transition... I've seen a little bit of growth but a WHOLE lot a breakage and I really don't know what to do anymore.
> 
> I started out with a no heat regimen and had breakage. I started using heat and I still have breakage. I'm gentle with my hair, I get breakage. I leave my hair alone I still have breakage!!!
> 
> My current Reggie is one that mimics westndnbeauty's which includes applying elastaqp's moisturizing conditioner mixed with oils and honey using the relaxer method and leaving it on my hair for over 5 hours. Then I thoroughly wash with a moisturizing shampoo. I airdry until damp, spray with heat protectant, and then blowdry. Once I finish blow drying, I flatiron at 320.
> 
> My hair comes out cute and lasts a good 3 days... Once it gives up I brush my hair up in a ponytail, wrap a track around it, and rock a faux bun until its been a week/ or until i get tired of the bun.
> 
> Im thinking of going to go back to a no heat reggie... At least then it seemed like my hair was getting thicker....
> 
> Any of you seasoned transitioners have any advice on what to do with this crazy breakage? Am i doing something wrong? i think I'm gonna lose it!



Welcome. Sounds like you need to continue being gentle with your hair. Add in a deep protein conditioner once a month to combat breakage.  (I saw your conditioner treatment and it's possible that you need protein to combat the breakage. Moisture seems on point to me....)

Drink lots of water.  Eat green veggies and take a hair skin and nail vitamin. Your issue may be internal. Not enough nutrients to feed your strands.


----------



## Carman

Highly Favored8 said:


> Carman hi and welcome .. I am 27 months post. I trimmed all my relaxed end April of 2012. In the beginning I did so many protein treatments once a month and that helped me so much. I have not added any heat to my hair since Dec.2012. I am debating a flat iron tomorrow. We shall see.



I've been so scared to use a heavy protein because of all the horror stories! Lol! But that's probably one of my problems. I'll use one my next wash. Thanks! 



Jobwright said:


> Hey Carman and welcome. I'm not seasoned at allege are at about the same place in our transition time wise but I know the detangling process is the hardest part for me. It took some time to find out how to do it to get the least amount of breakage. I realized that must detangle with conditioner. There is no other way to tame my new growth. Are you able to detangle easy after shampooing?



I think I've gotten the detangling process down pact. I was the same way at first. I detangle, condition, wash, and dry in 4 braids that helps me out with the tangles.


----------



## Carman

havilland said:


> Welcome. Sounds like you need to continue being gentle with your hair. Add in a deep protein conditioner once a month to combat breakage.  (I saw your conditioner treatment and it's possible that you need protein to combat the breakage. Moisture seems on point to me....)
> 
> Drink lots of water.  Eat green veggies and take a hair skin and nail vitamin. Your issue may be internal. Not enough nutrients to feed your strands.



I assumed my lack of protein was an issue. I need to find a good one to incorporate.
 It's very possible that my diet has been an issue as well.. I've been on a broke college student noodle diet lol! I'll try and sneak some veggies into my diet and search for some hair&nail vitamins. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Carman they key is protein treatments don't go crazed with it. Back it up with a good deep conditioning treatment. That is what I did for my first year and half of transitioning. HTH..


----------



## havilland

Carman said:


> I assumed my lack of protein was an issue. I need to find a good one to incorporate.
> It's very possible that my diet has been an issue as well.. I've been on a broke college student noodle diet lol! I'll try and sneak some veggies into my diet and search for some hair&nail vitamins. Thanks for the suggestions!



When my hair is breaking I do a light protein treatment once a week UNTIL the breakage stops.  THEN do protein every 2 or 3 months to keep the balance. 

Try Nexxus Emergencee.  It's a decent price, available at a drug store and isn't too strong. 

Also, if u are on campus do salad and fresh fruit at the dining hall every chance u can.  If u love off campus or buy your own food, buy a bag of apples and a bunch of bananas at the grocery. This won't break your noodle budget but will give you some nutrition, Which u desperately need.  

(Please stop eating white Noodles....they have no nutritional value. How about tuna, a bottle of olive oil to drizzle on the tuna, get a bag of spinach if you can and a loaf of whole grain bread instead?).   the total for those items at Walmart or Target $20-22 ---- 10 cans of tuna, a loaf or bread, a bottle of olive oil and a bag of spinach. 

Anyways, imma get out of your business!  ...Drink lots of water. It's free. And get a multi vitamin.  You can not grow healthy hair if you don't nourish it from the inside as well as the outside.


----------



## hnntrr

havilland said:


> When my hair is breaking I do a light protein treatment once a week UNTIL the breakage stops.  THEN do protein every 2 or 3 months to keep the balance.
> 
> Try Nexxus Emergencee.  It's a decent price, available at a drug store and isn't too strong.
> 
> Also, if u are on campus do salad and fresh fruit at the dining hall every chance u can.  If u love off campus or buy your own food, buy a bag of apples and a bunch of bananas at the grocery. This won't break your noodle budget but will give you some nutrition, Which u desperately need.
> 
> (Please stop eating white Noodles....they have no nutritional value. How about tuna, a bottle of olive oil to drizzle on the tuna, get a bag of spinach if you can and a loaf of whole grain bread instead?).   the total for those items at Walmart or Target $20-22 ---- 10 cans of tuna, a loaf or bread, a bottle of olive oil and a bag of spinach.
> 
> Anyways, imma get out of your business!  ...Drink lots of water. It's free. And get a multi vitamin.  You can not grow healthy hair if you don't nourish it from the inside as well as the outside.



Going off of what havi said,
I am also a broke college student (and will be for the next two years...yay grad school) anyway like she said there are SOOO many ways to get good nutrient rich food for cheap! Is there a whole foods/trader joes/moms market near you? I shop at trader joes and can get 2 weeks worth of food for 40 bucks. 

Normally my grocery list is:
tomatoes
onion
bell pepper
fruit
salad (leafy green)
stuff for pasta
tuna
olive oil (if I need it)
meat 
bread (I like to get middle eastern, naan, or whole grain tortilla bread)
beans beans beans

and I can make sooo much stuff and still eat healthy.
I noticed when I switched from safeway and junk foods my hair health has been better.


----------



## havilland

hnntrr said:


> Going off of what havi said,
> I am also a broke college student (and will be for the next two years...yay grad school) anyway like she said there are SOOO many ways to get good nutrient rich food for cheap! If there a whole foods/trader joes/moms market near you? I shop and trader joes and can get 2 weeks worth of food for 40 bucks.
> 
> Normally my grocery list is:
> tomatoes
> onion
> bell pepper
> fruit
> salad (leafy green)
> stuff for pasta
> tuna
> olive oil (if I need it)
> meat
> bread (I like to get middle eastern, naan, or whole grain tortilla bread)
> beans beans beans
> 
> and I can make sooo much stuff and still eat healthy.
> I noticed when I switched from safeway and junk foods my hair health has been better.



This is a great list!!!! 

This is how I shopped in college.  I lived off tuna, mayo, mustard and microwave brown rice, bagged apples and beans beans beans.


----------



## JaszG

I'm coming up on 6 months post! I'm excited, and the time has flown by. If I decide to continue transitioning for 2 years, I only have 1 year and 6 months left!


----------



## Napp

hnntrr  what are you taking in gradschool? Do you still work?

I hope that when I go i will have a decent source of income!


----------



## hnntrr

Napp said:


> hnntrr  what are you taking in gradschool? Do you still work?
> 
> I hope that when I go i will have a decent source of income!



I am graduating with my BFA in Fine Art in May, I am going to school in Boston in the Masters of Fine Art Program in performance and film/video. ^^

And me too, one great thing about grad school and art is I can teach anywhere and between that and grants I can do pretty much anything I want. Aside from paying off student loans -_-.


----------



## Carman

hnntrr havilland
Thanks Ladies... especially for the dorm food tips... I'll give it a try this week and give the noodles a rest!!!


----------



## BareHair

Hello! I was natural for several years and relaxed 6 weeks ago. I am on the verge of cutting it all off again too. I do not want a relaxer.. i was totally trippin'..


----------



## Napp

hnntrr I will definitely be looking into grants and fellowships. I just don't want to be living on noodles and be deprived of buying my favorite products because I don't have the cash.


----------



## ezina

I'm a little past 22 months into this transition and I have no desire to big chop (I can actually go on for _years_). However, I am fed up with my hair and simply want to cover it up for the rest of my transition, so I plan on purchasing a lace wig (with bangs) very soon. Hopefully, that will make my journey easier. 

In other news, my natural hair is about shoulder length. It felt like just yesterday when it looked like a tiny bush. My biggest fear is big chopping and having all this natural hair at once but not knowing what to do with it. :/


----------



## Jobwright

I am getting a little frustrated. My hair is like an inch from shoulder length now. My natural hair is coming in nicely but I NEED a style. Buns look awful because my relaxed hair is stupid thin and won't make a decent bun. Think about a golf ball size bun on the top of a basketball. Ridiculous, right. I wore wigs for two weeks but the leave out was drying out terribly and I am afraid it will break off if I keep leaving it out. My husband and I went to look for lace front wigs but I couldn't find one I like. So, what is a girl to do. I have had braids before but I am concerned the weight will damage my thin hair pull my edges out or make those dreaded tiny itchy bumps around my neck where the braids are installed too tight. I want to hide my hair for a couple of months but not sure how to do it. Weave may be too heavy as well.  Is there anyone in NC THAT CAN HELP ME OR GO WITH ME TO A SALON OR WIG STORE or know of a healthy braid/weave salon?  I am almost having a panic attack here. I need to go to work and can't go looking like who shot who!


----------



## Napp

I hope you can find something Jobwright!

Did you already try styles like braid outs and twists outs?


----------



## Jobwright

I have tried raid outs, twist outs,and antsy knots but they look anorexic with my thin ends and only last a day!   have to retwist/braid daily and that's too much manipulation. I end up with hair in my hands after each twist/braid


----------



## TokyoReina

4 months away from my 2 year mark. I washed my hair yesterday and I was quite frustrated. There is still no real pattern and the front is semi-straight. Could be from heat awhile back but seriously...I've laid off  enough to have some kind of textures up there. Most of my relaxed ends have broken off and I highly doubt I'll have to much to cut come July. In all honesty I could just cut now and it probably wouldn't make a difference. 

I also realized I have no idea what to do with my hair. I either wear a wig or pull it back and right now I'm kind of tired of weaves. I miss when I could rock my own hair and feel great. Yet I want to keep it hidden away for the next few months so it'll grow.


----------



## Napp

Jobwright said:


> I have tried raid outs, twist outs,and antsy knots but they look anorexic with my thin ends and only last a day!   have to retwist/braid daily and that's too much manipulation. I end up with hair in my hands after each twist/braid



Aw I wish I could help. I don't like wearing extensions so I'm not much of a help.


----------



## JaszG

Does anyone use Tresemee Naturals as a leave in?


----------



## Dee_33

^^^I have and I ♥ it, i mix it with water and grapeseed oil in a spray bottle.  Not sure of the ratios but I put enough cond to thicken up the mixture.


----------



## CandiceC

Conniepoo231 said:


> Hello! I was natural for several years and relaxed 6 weeks ago. I am on the verge of cutting it all off again too. I do not want a relaxer.. i was totally trippin'..



Oh my. Why did you relax?


----------



## JaszG

luving me said:


> ^^^I have and I ♥ it, i mix it with water and grapeseed oil in a spray bottle.  Not sure of the ratios but I put enough cond to thicken up the mixture.



I will try that! Its like the only thing that is keeping my hair happy.


----------



## ezina

TokyoReina said:


> 4 months away from my 2 year mark. I washed my hair yesterday and I was quite frustrated. *There is still no real pattern and the front is semi-straight. Could be from heat awhile back but seriously...I've laid off  enough to have some kind of textures up there.* Most of my relaxed ends have broken off and I highly doubt I'll have to much to cut come July. In all honesty I could just cut now and it probably wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> I also realized I have no idea what to do with my hair. I either wear a wig or pull it back and right now I'm kind of tired of weaves. I miss when I could rock my own hair and feel great. Yet I want to keep it hidden away for the next few months so it'll grow.



I have the same issue! I limit straightening to 2x a year (at least 6 months apart)...now I'm thinking of just not straightening anymore until after I big chop. My last press was December 2012 but the curls in the very front of my hair are almost nonexistent. The back of my hair appears to be 4a (and perfectly intact as far as natural textures go) but I can't be too sure until I cut off the relaxed ends.


----------



## Napp

JaszG said:


> Does anyone use Tresemee Naturals as a leave in?



I have. It works very well! I personally could not stand the smell and plus it gave me a slightly ashy residue when dried. Other than that it made my hair very soft!

its good for the price though especially if you like cone free  conditioners. I have moved on to other(better) leave ins though.


----------



## Napp

I found a product that worked wonders in getting my hair to revert back to curly. When I washed my hair recently It wasn't curling back even after I had wet it and put my regular protien treatment on it. It looked like i had a texturizer. (that salon heat is no joke!)

Once I cracked open a vial of Salerm Vegetable placenta reconstructor my curls bounced back with the quickness. I think I will always have this in my stash!


----------



## havilland

TokyoReina said:


> 4 months away from my 2 year mark. I washed my hair yesterday and I was quite frustrated. There is still no real pattern and the front is semi-straight. Could be from heat awhile back but seriously...I've laid off  enough to have some kind of textures up there. Most of my relaxed ends have broken off and I highly doubt I'll have to much to cut come July. In all honesty I could just cut now and it probably wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> I also realized I have no idea what to do with my hair. I either wear a wig or pull it back and right now I'm kind of tired of weaves. I miss when I could rock my own hair and feel great. Yet I want to keep it hidden away for the next few months so it'll grow.




i feel you.....this is me too.  i'm either bunning or wigging....every once in awhile i wear a ponytail, like once a week.  just for a break.  but i am hiding my hair right now.  it's just easier.


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> I found a product that worked wonders in getting my hair to revert back to curly. When I washed my hair recently It wasn't curling back even after I had wet it and put my regular protien treatment on it. It looked like i had a texturizer. (that salon heat is no joke!)
> 
> Once I cracked open a vial of Salerm Vegetable placenta reconstructor my curls bounced back with the quickness. I think I will always have this in my stash!



where do you find Salerm products?  BSS or online?  I can't find them anywhere....


----------



## awkwardlexi

Hi y'all! I'm a long time lurker and a newbie member! I'm currently transitioning to natural hair. My last relaxer was in November and currently I've got around 4-5 inches of new growth with SL hair. My goal is to hopefully be able to transition until atleast December of this year and hopefully I can last until next July without cutting my hair. My hair has been a struggle lately though especially with my bleached ends and my roots in addition to the different textures. But now that I've kind of formed a regimen and dyed my hair to one color all throughout it's gotten much better. 

Sorry about the loooooong winded intro. Glad to be a member of LHCF!! HHG 

Beamed straight to you from the mythical galaxy of my iPhone


----------



## ezina

Welcome! I hope you enjoy your stay here. 



awkwardlexi said:


> Hi y'all! I'm a long time lurker and a newbie member! I'm currently transitioning to natural hair. *My last relaxer was in November and currently I've got around 4-5 inches of new growth with SL hair.* My goal is to hopefully be able to transition until atleast December of this year and hopefully I can last until next July without cutting my hair. My hair has been a struggle lately though especially with my bleached ends and my roots in addition to the different textures. But now that I've kind of formed a regimen and dyed my hair to one color all throughout it's gotten much better.
> 
> Sorry about the loooooong winded intro. Glad to be a member of LHCF!! HHG
> 
> Beamed straight to you from the mythical galaxy of my iPhone



You've been transitioning since November (2012, I'm assuming) and you already have 4-5 inches of new growth? That's like 1 inch a month! Amazing growth, girlie.


----------



## reeseycup

I got a great cut from near BSL to NL on dec 9, 2012 and am now FSL (mid-March). I use mega tek every single day (1-22-12) and I just added the GHE (every single solitary day; NO slacking) back to my routine (3-23-13). I have about 5 in. of texturized hair on my head and pretty soon my ng will outnumber my texturized hair. Oh yeah, and my last texturizer was 9/15/13 (currently 28 wks post) I am looking to be APL by Sept 2013. I DO BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

69 weeks today.  Slowly but surely...


----------



## JJamiah

Any Transitions plan on taking the plunge this summer 2013?


----------



## Napp

havilland said:


> where do you find Salerm products?  BSS or online?  I can't find them anywhere....



Haviland I see them in most bss here. you can find them online too.Check amazon or ebay.


----------



## naija24

reeseycup said:


> I got a great cut from near BSL to NL on dec 9, 2012 and am now FSL (mid-March). I use mega tek every single day (1-22-12) and I just added the GHE (every single solitary day; NO slacking) back to my routine (3-23-13). I have about 5 in. of texturized hair on my head and pretty soon my ng will outnumber my texturized hair. Oh yeah, and my last texturizer was 9/15/13 (currently 28 wks post) I am looking to be APL by Sept 2013. I DO BELIEVE!!!


 
Is megatek a hair supplement? and does it really work? I want to be Full SL by December and I'll do anything to get there.


----------



## Dayjoy

JJamiah said:


> Any Transitions plan on taking the plunge this summer 2013?



Reeeeally thinking about it...


----------



## Dee_33

I'm about 7 months post and I'm thinking about blowdrying my hair 2x a month on med heat. Wonder if that would cause heat damage...any regular heat users in this thread?


----------



## Dee_33

Napp said:


> I have. It works very well! I personally could not stand the smell and plus it gave me a slightly ashy residue when dried. Other than that it made my hair very soft!
> 
> its good for the price though especially if you like cone free conditioners. I have moved on to other(better) leave ins though.


 
Napp....what leave in do you use now?  TIA


----------



## Rae81

JJamiah said:


> Any Transitions plan on taking the plunge this summer 2013?



In thinking about it. July will be two years for me and I'm going in a cruise in September, I don't want to have to deal with two textures. My only issue is my crown and the left side of my hair in the front has worst shrinkage then the rest. I think it will look funny

sent from my galaxy


----------



## kbnax

Is anyone in here a slow grower? I've only got maybe a 1.5-2 inches and I'm almost 7 months post, smh. My hair has always grown slower than average but now I see just how slow since I'm waiting to get to at least APL before cutting. It just seems like it's gonna take forever!


----------



## Amarilles

kbnax Are you measuring the growth unstretched?


----------



## LaToya28

Hello ladies! I'm 10 weeks post, but decided to do a long-term transition a couple weeks ago. I have no major issues with relaxers, I'm just tired of the chemicals. I've been relaxed since I was about 9. I big chopped in March '10, but texturized in July '10 and fully relaxed in January '11. I went back mostly because it was so time consuming. I have to do 2 of my daughters' hair plus I worked full-time then. Another thing that I've realized after some soul searching is that I had some issues with my texture. I felt like I looked unkempt and unpolished at times. My length also presented an issue for me. I was a lot heavier then and my small head + a twa + my short, wide body = no-no. lol  However all the things that kept me from being natural have now been remedied: I'm slimmer, I'm a stay-at-home mom so I have plenty of time to style my hair, and I'm doing a long-term transition so that I'll have some length to work with. I feel like mentally I'm in a better place to deal with accepting my texture. I know that my God doesn't make mistakes and I want to accept me exactly as He created me. It's weird though because I love kinky hair on others. I admire ladies who proudly wear their natural hair and I want to have that same confidence. Anyway, I've been lurking in this thread for tips and inspiration and you ladies have been so helpful already. naturalmanenyc your site is awesome and havilland you are a great source of information and inspiration! I look forward to making the journey with all of you.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

LaToya28
Thanks!  Good luck on your journey.  10 weeks in is a great start.


----------



## Napp

luving me

I am transitioning with straight hair but there are times when i will wear it unstraightened too. So far my favorite leave ins  are:

novex recovering mix-its a dc but it works great as a leave in too when im not wearing it straight. It makes my hair shiny, defined  and smell great. Plus its huge so it lasts for a long time.  I really love this product!

I am also loving the argan oil leave in conditioner from novex. It works beautifully on my rollersets and defines my curl really nicley too.

A cheaper alternative is mirta de perales keratin leave in. It doesnt define my curls but it makes for great rollersets expecially when used with the accompanying serum.

A new one that i am currently testing is kismera/kuz hair waxes (straightening and revitalizing) they arent actually like a hard wax at all but are like a thick creamy/gel texture. omg they smell amazing and make my hair look relaxed. Its what was used to straighten my hair in my avatar. Not to mention they define curls like crazy. They are a bit expensive but since not much has to be used to get results, they are very worth it. Its still early, but I think it might be HG worthy.


----------



## havilland

kbnax -- i am a slow grower......it took me 5 years to go from neck length to bra strap.  and even then i am "grazing" bsl, not full bsl.  that's why i am long term transitioning.  it takes me too long to grow hair.  AND the reason why i am cutting chemicals.  i am hoping that not relaxing will help with my retention.

LaToya28  -- thank you so much for that shout out.  i can't even believe that i am a source of help to anyone!  LOL   i never ever ever ever eeeeeeeeeeeever thought i would stop relaxing, much less be helpful to anyone who was considering going natural.  it's amazing how much your life can change when you open your mind.  i was so closed to the idea of wearing my curls.  i preferred straight hair. i wanted chemically relaxed hair because it was easier.  but i always loved hair and had a thing for hair care.  transitioning has taught me so much about my hair and i have learned so much about products and hair care.  way more than i ever learned as a relaxed head.  i have also made some great hair connections with other women who are transitioning and that has been a blessing to me as well.  this journey has been awesome!  go team natcha!


----------



## kbnax

Amarilles  Yes, I've stretched it and measured (just eyeballing) and it doesn't really stretch a lot. Just maybe a .5 inch more. I think it grows a little faster in my crown though but my front and sides grow very slowly. 

havilland You know it's funny because I didn't mind how slow my hair grew when relaxed because I started off at a nice length and eventually reached my goal of WL. Now that I'm having to measure my new growth, it just seems like such a long journey. The one good thing is that it will give me more time to learn my hair and what she likes.


----------



## kbnax

Does anyone here exercise regularly? If so, how are you managing your new growth? I'm starting back on an exercise routine next wk but not sure if I want to cowash each time (like I did when relaxed) but I can't stand sweat in my hair.


----------



## JaszG

My hair feels soft today! Yay! Tuesday I cowashed with tresemee naturals, and deep conditioned over night with AO Honeysuckle Rose & Olive oil. I Think it did a great job at moisturizing because my hair was soft and manageable. I was able to wash, detangle, and flat twist my hair in like 20-30 minutes. My ends in certain areas are sickly looking. They'll have to go soon! lol!


----------



## january noir

kbnax said:


> Is anyone in here a slow grower? I've only got maybe a 1.5-2 inches and I'm almost 7 months post, smh. My hair has always grown slower than average but now I see just how slow since I'm waiting to get to at least APL before cutting. It just seems like it's gonna take forever!


 
You are not a slow grower compared to me.  I have 3 inches and have been transitioning for 9 months.


----------



## pattyr5

Finally getting to know what my hair wants. The conditioner pre-pooing is working for me. I could kick myself for not trying it out before. To think of all the hair I lost for no reason.


----------



## havilland

kbnax said:


> Does anyone here exercise regularly? If so, how are you managing your new growth? I'm starting back on an exercise routine next wk but not sure if I want to cowash each time (like I did when relaxed) but I can't stand sweat in my hair.



I workout almost every day. I apply a dab of conditioner, rinse my edges around my hairline in the shower and keep it moving. Because I'm usually in a ponytail or half wig I don't have to worry about "styling" perse.  I co wash 2-3x a week and only detangle once a week to keep manipulation low.


----------



## pattyr5

luving me said:


> I'm about 7 months post and I'm thinking about blowdrying my hair 2x a month on med heat. Wonder if that would cause heat damage...any regular heat users in this thread?



I use heat (blow drying and flat ironing) every other week and so far I haven't seen any ill affects from it. I just make sure to use a good amount of protectant and of course moisturizer and sealant every day.  And once I set that style I won't touch heat again that week. I can refresh it with Caruso rollers and a wrap.


----------



## JaszG

I think I've done enough experimenting to know what works for my hair right now.

Deep Conditioners
AO Honey Suckle Rose, or White Camelia paired with olive oil

Leave-ins/moisturizers
KBB Hair Nectar or Sweet Ambrosia, KKNT, Camille Rose Hair Milk, Darcy Botanacles Transitioning cream

Oils
Olive Oil, CoCoNut Oil

CoWash
Tresemee Naturals (best. stuff. ever.)

Protein Strengthening
Coconut Oil + 1 egg

I'm only going to replenish these products over the next few months if I run out. I'm not buying anymore hair stuff!! lol. I'm also pledging to STOP cutting my hair. I just need to let it be great!! Haha!


----------



## SugarRush

I’ve been mainly lurking in this thread, thanks for all the tips and pictures ladies…. I’ve been transitioning for about 16 months and I’m feeling a bit conflicted right now. I think I’m so ready to BC because dealing with my transitioning hair is becoming exhausting . I’ll pre-poo and detangle (and remove all shed hairs) before I wash but once water touches my hair it’s a wrap. After DCing I sometimes spend over 2 hours detangling, which is in addition to the 2-3 hours spent pre pooing, washing in sections, DCing etc  .  The relaxed ends are always tangled.

And to make matters worse, my relaxed ends (about APL) are so uneven that I can’t wear my hair down/out so it is always in a bun with marley hair wrapped around it. So I’m thinking - what’s the point of holding on to those scraggly ends? I love love the way my natural hair looks and feels, it gets so soft when I moisturize with cantu and seal w/coconut or olive oil  . 

I wish I wasn’t so hung up on length – I’ve been reading blogs and watching youtube but I don’t think I’ll be able to style it if I cut it now (not that I’m doing much styling now anyway ). Right now stretched, the natural hair at my napes hits my collarbone, sides are just below ears and the front touches my nose. However shrinkage is a beast, shrunken, my new growth looks like it is only an inch. I’m really tired of transitioning 

Guess I’m just venting...


----------



## JaszG

SugarRush have you done any protein treatments? My hair went ballistic when I wet my hair, so the next time I used egg and coconut oil as a treatment, and its been all good!


----------



## Napp

I am so ready to wash and go again. I think i might cut early but i need enough length to wear it straight.  I was happy with apl natural hair so I am trying to get there before i cut again. I need 5-6 more inches befofre I can cut. I wish my hair grew faster. I am reconsidering growth aids 

If it is too difficult to keep it straight during the summer i will cut. Hopefully with armed with my straightening wax and smoothing treatments, i think i will get through the summmer without looking a HAM.


----------



## SugarRush

JaszG said:


> SugarRush have you done any protein treatments? My hair went ballistic when I wet my hair, so the next time I used egg and coconut oil as a treatment, and its been all good!



JaszG I use aphogee 2 mins every two weeks and nexxus emergency every 6-8 weeks but it doesn't seem to help my hair. Those two worked really well when I was fully relaxed. Maybe I should look into other protein treatments.


----------



## LaToya28

Just wanted to share my protective style. It's a half wig called Rio. The brand is Sensationnel. I  really wish I had gotten two of them.


----------



## Dayjoy

SugarRush said:


> I’ve been mainly lurking in this thread, thanks for all the tips and pictures ladies…. I’ve been transitioning for about 16 months and I’m feeling a bit conflicted right now. I think I’m so ready to BC because dealing with my transitioning hair is becoming exhausting . I’ll pre-poo and detangle (and remove all shed hairs) before I wash but once water touches my hair it’s a wrap. After DCing I sometimes spend over 2 hours detangling, which is in addition to the 2-3 hours spent pre pooing, washing in sections, DCing etc  .  The relaxed ends are always tangled.
> 
> And to make matters worse, my relaxed ends (about APL) are so uneven that I can’t wear my hair down/out so it is always in a bun with marley hair wrapped around it. So I’m thinking - what’s the point of holding on to those scraggly ends? I love love the way my natural hair looks and feels, it gets so soft when I moisturize with cantu and seal w/coconut or olive oil  .
> 
> I wish I wasn’t so hung up on length – I’ve been reading blogs and watching youtube but I don’t think I’ll be able to style it if I cut it now (not that I’m doing much styling now anyway ). Right now stretched, the natural hair at my napes hits my collarbone, sides are just below ears and the front touches my nose. However shrinkage is a beast, shrunken, my new growth looks like it is only an inch. I’m really tired of transitioning
> 
> Guess I’m just venting...



I'm 16 months too and SO ready for my hair to be all natural.  Like you, I'm not ready for short hair even though I see lots of women with natural hair the length of my roots who look really cute in their hair.  June might be Go Time for me, maybe.


----------



## havilland

SugarRush said:


> I’ve been mainly lurking in this thread, thanks for all the tips and pictures ladies…. I’ve been transitioning for about 16 months and I’m feeling a bit conflicted right now. I think I’m so ready to BC because dealing with my transitioning hair is becoming exhausting . I’ll pre-poo and detangle (and remove all shed hairs) before I wash but once water touches my hair it’s a wrap. After DCing I sometimes spend over 2 hours detangling, which is in addition to the 2-3 hours spent pre pooing, washing in sections, DCing etc  .  The relaxed ends are always tangled.
> 
> And to make matters worse, my relaxed ends (about APL) are so uneven that I can’t wear my hair down/out so it is always in a bun with marley hair wrapped around it. So I’m thinking - what’s the point of holding on to those scraggly ends? I love love the way my natural hair looks and feels, it gets so soft when I moisturize with cantu and seal w/coconut or olive oil  .
> 
> I wish I wasn’t so hung up on length – I’ve been reading blogs and watching youtube but I don’t think I’ll be able to style it if I cut it now (not that I’m doing much styling now anyway ). Right now stretched, the natural hair at my napes hits my collarbone, sides are just below ears and the front touches my nose. However shrinkage is a beast, shrunken, my new growth looks like it is only an inch. I’m really tired of transitioning
> 
> Guess I’m just venting...



That is no fun. 

How do you wash your hair?  Do you wash it in braids or loose? If you wash it loose, please stop.  Braid your hair in sections. At least four. 

Also, are you using shampoo?  If you are, try a cleansing conditioner instead.  Or dilute the shampoo with water and squeeze it into your sections and roots. 


Also, I would suggest trying new conditioners. When I detangle, I apply ALOT of heavy creamy conditioner to my relaxed hair to weigh it down and keep it from tangling and then apply condish to the roots in sections. What conditioners have you tried?

When was the last time you trimmed?  Clipping your ends some may help. I have been clipping my relaxed ends a little every few weeks.  That hair is old and fragile and eventually will not cooperate.  Fresh ends can help with detangling. 

Also, try prepooing overnight with oil to cut down on some of your shampoo day timing.  I used to be in the same boat as you around 10 months post. It took me a few weeks to make tweaks to my program and then it got better.


----------



## Jobwright

@havillaland and SugarRush  I agree completely with your recommendations. I have basically decided through this transition, I cannot focus on length, but must focus on health. I must trim regularly so that these relaxed ends can slowly go away. Unless SugarRush is planning on being a heat trained natural, holding on to those ends won't benefit her. It's a hard realization but I   am finally getting it.


----------



## havilland

After observing my ends.  I think I may cut them at the end of the year.  That will be 30 months post. My goal is 36, however, for the health of my hair, they may be trimmed away before then. I will keep an eye on them and see what's best in December.


----------



## pattyr5

LaToya28 said:


> Just wanted to share my protective style. It's a half wig called Rio. The brand is Sensationnel. I  really wish I had gotten two of them.



Beautiful. I want one too!!!!!


----------



## SugarRush

havilland said:


> That is no fun.
> 
> How do you wash your hair?  Do you wash it in braids or loose? If you wash it loose, please stop.  Braid your hair in sections. At least four.
> 
> Also, are you using shampoo?  If you are, try a cleansing conditioner instead.  Or dilute the shampoo with water and squeeze it into your sections and roots.
> 
> 
> Also, I would suggest trying new conditioners. When I detangle, I apply ALOT of heavy creamy conditioner to my relaxed hair to weigh it down and keep it from tangling and then apply condish to the roots in sections. What conditioners have you tried?
> 
> When was the last time you trimmed?  Clipping your ends some may help. I have been clipping my relaxed ends a little every few weeks.  That hair is old and fragile and eventually will not cooperate.  Fresh ends can help with detangling.
> 
> Also, try prepooing overnight with oil to cut down on some of your shampoo day timing.  I used to be in the same boat as you around 10 months post. It took me a few weeks to make tweaks to my program and then it got better.




havilland  I wash my hair in four sections but usually loose, I’ll definitely try washing in braids this weekend. I usually cowash and use shampoo about once or twice a month – I use suave clarifying to clarify or AOHSR shampoo, I’ll dilute when I shampoo next. 

I’ve been using AOHSR/mixed silk DC/TIGI moisture maniac plus oils for DCing and suave almond and shea butter for cowashing. I love HSR the most but I go through the bottles rather quickly and it can get expensive. 
I bought some shea moisture conditioner today for DCing (plus all the other items in the coconut and hibiscus line lol, smells so good) and Tresemme Naturals for cowashing. I’ve heard some good reviews and I’m looking forward to trying them later this week. I bought a steamer earlier in the year and I’m also planning to use it more for DCing, that might also help.

Any other recommendations for DCs? 

The last time I trimmed was about 3 months ago. I’m most likely due for one, I’m just scared to pickup my scissors because everything might just come off lol. If I can hold on, my plan is to transition for 24 months and cut just before thanksgiving or on Dec 31st.

Thanks for the helpful tips! (especially washing braids – makes so much sense), hopefully my next washday will be less painful.


----------



## SugarRush

Jobwright said:


> @havillaland and SugarRush  I agree completely with your recommendations. I have basically decided through this transition, I cannot focus on length, but must focus on health. I must trim regularly so that these relaxed ends can slowly go away. Unless SugarRush is planning on being a heat trained natural, holding on to those ends won't benefit her. It's a hard realization but I   am finally getting it.




Jobwright I’m not planning to be a heat trained natural, not a big fan of heat at all. I probably only used heat 2-3 times a year when I was relaxed. I’m going to try a few new products, get a trim and then reevaluate within the next couple of weeks to see if it gets better (I really hope it does). If not, I may have to let the ends go.

Off topic – I was at target today and there were so many beautiful natural heads around. There was actually a ‘traffic jam’ at the aisle where they had all the natural hair care products. There were so many people there that I had to walk around the store and come back. I spoke with a few ladies who were also transitioning. It was beautiful to see all those ladies talking about hair


----------



## Napp

I finally figured out how to get my straightened hair to have swang and weight without being heavy but my hair is still very fly away I am trying to figure out how my hair was able to get the silky shine like it had from the salon. It seems like I am mising a product or something...le sigh


Also I notice that about 80% of my stash I have binned because they would work better on my natural hair. Its like I am subconciously geting ready to BC


----------



## havilland

SugarRush

Try Trader Joes Nourish Spa balanced moisture conditioner.   Joico Kpak is a good light protein condish. 

Check out RenieceTV on you tube. She has a good video about washing hair in sections. 

Also, have you tried oil rinsing?  Apply a nickel to quarter size amount of oil like grapeseed or olive to your freshly shampooed and conditioned hair. And then rinse it out with warm water.  That helped me alot earlier in my transition journey.


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> I finally figured out how to get my straightened hair to have swang and weight without being heavy but my hair is still very fly away I am trying to figure out how my hair was able to get the silky shine like it had from the salon. It seems like I am mising a product or something...le sigh
> 
> 
> *Also I notice that about 80% of my stash I have binned because they would work better on my natural hair. Its like I am subconciously geting ready to BC*



This is ME TOO!  Either stuff is in waiting or I'm using it to experiment on my natural DD even though our hair textures are very different.  I really don't think I'm going past June.


----------



## Leslie_C

Well the time has come ladies! I big chopped a month earlier than planned at 14 months!!!! Im ecstatic and LOVE it! Wish I had done it sooner bc all the shedding and tangling is history! Like the sesame street song says..."I love my hair!" 

I had been sick and went longer than usual without washing/DCing and my hair was a mess when I finally got around to it. I looked in the mirror at the couple of scraggle inches I had left (3-4 inches some places-but the back not a lot)and couldnt see the purpose of attempting to detangle it that day. So I started snipping away! And Im happy to say I can still get it into my old faithful high bun with the help of a few extra bobby pins for those lazy days. Ive not experienced a problem with much dryness like many people say happens as a new natural...the same products are working. It isnt a headache to manage like I thought it would be and if I wake up and didnt set my hair I can still manage to do something with it really quick. So overall Im really happy and now that warm weather is pretty much here Im going to experiment with wash&gos.

Happy transitioning to you guys! Ill still lurk and chime in bc this thread has been my home for like a year! Im seriously considering coloring my hair to give it some extra oomph. I feel like a total makeover...in the process of losing a lot of weight and feeling great and like a new me!

I know its against the law not to post pics so here ya go!


----------



## MsDee14

Congrats Leslie_C!!!! You have so much hair and it looks beautiful!!!

I know you'll enjoy your newly natural hair


----------



## Leslie_C

MsDee14 said:


> Congrats @Leslie_C!!!! You have so much hair and it looks beautiful!!!
> 
> I know you'll enjoy your newly natural hair


 
thanks MsDee14...I have been stalking your blog and will continue to do so lol  Love your hair and your blog!


----------



## Jobwright

Congratulations Leslie_C


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> thanks MsDee14...I have been stalking your blog and will continue to do so lol  Love your hair and your blog!



Congrats!!!!  Your hair look so cute!


----------



## SugarRush

Congratulations Leslie_C ! Great growth


----------



## Dayjoy

Leslie_C   I LOVE IT!!!  Your post just made me feel all happy and fuzzy.  After that, I'm 99% sure I'll be cutting in June for my bday.  I'm in the process of losing weight too, so I love the whole "new me" aspect. 

ETA Great pics!  Thanks for those.


----------



## JaszG

Have any of you all experienced extremely itchy scalps while transitioning? My head never really itched until I was about 12 weeks post, and by that time I'd relax. Now that I'm further along my head is going a little crazy. I'm probably being dramatic cause I'm not used to it. lol.


----------



## trclemons

JaszG said:


> Have any of you all experienced extremely itchy scalps while transitioning? My head never really itched until I was about 12 weeks post, and by that time I'd relax. Now that I'm further along my head is going a little crazy. I'm probably being dramatic cause I'm not used to it. lol.


YEESSS!!!  And I have been cowashing, using shampoo with salicylic acid, ACV rinses, oiling, moisturing and all to no avail.  If you find something that works, please let me know.


----------



## havilland

JaszG said:


> Have any of you all experienced extremely itchy scalps while transitioning? My head never really itched until I was about 12 weeks post, and by that time I'd relax. Now that I'm further along my head is going a little crazy. I'm probably being dramatic cause I'm not used to it. lol.



Yes.  Mine went away after about a year. My stylist told me that my scalp was dry, irritated and going through withdrawal from the chemicals.  Just like you go through withdrawal from alcohol, caffeine, etc.  the longer you relaxed, the worse it is. 

Using sulfate free products helped me as well as adding peppermint and tea tree to everything. 

I also did a witch hazel, spring water and peppermint spritz that I kept in the fridge and used on my scalp at night.  This helped cool and heal my head.


----------



## londonfog

I guess I will be joining you ladies here! I'm a baby compared to many of you vets (only 2 1/2 months post) but I'm going to try to go for at least 1 year & then on from there. Since I've found the secret to managing my NG, I figured why not at least try to work with my natural hair so here I be!  I've been wigging it with cornrows underneath & at the end of the month I'll be doing some kinky twists or Sengalese (sp?) & working with braids for about 2 months at a time & a wig for a month in-between each pause from braids to help with the transition.  I've been lurking for a little over a week now reading some of the suggestions & experiences & haven't been scared off. I've already made up my mind that I am ready to go!!


----------



## Rae81

JaszG said:


> Have any of you all experienced extremely itchy scalps while transitioning? My head never really itched until I was about 12 weeks post, and by that time I'd relax. Now that I'm further along my head is going a little crazy. I'm probably being dramatic cause I'm not used to it. lol.



I'm dealing with this now and I'm 21 months post. I don't remember dealing with this early on. I have been using shampoo more because I thought it might be buildup. But I'm not sure, but it's very annoying

sent from my galaxy


----------



## JaszG

Thank you for the responses ladies! I tried oiling my scalp with oil last night after deep conditioning. So far I haven't been scratching like crazy. We'll see what happens later on. By the time I get out of class at 8:15 I'm usually about lose my mind. lol.


----------



## Napp

That is odd. I never had any itching when i went from relaxed to natural. My only issue is that my scalp is very oily and i have to wash it at least once a week. I cant get away with going for longer than that and would prefer to wash it more often exp because of the summer.

are there any wash n go styles for short transitioning hair?


----------



## JaszG

The itching wasn't that bad today. I hope this lasts. I don't want to walk around looking disgruntled because my head itches. Haha.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Anyone else have an issue with doing a braid/twist out or other style where your relaxed hair is just not holding the style well? If not and your relaxed hair looks as good as your natural hair for these styles, would you please share what products you are using? I think I might need a holding gel. I heard Aloe Vera gel was good. Nothing too heavy or that will leave residue.


----------



## JaszG

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Anyone else have an issue with doing a braid/twist out or other style where your relaxed hair is just not holding the style well? If not and your relaxed hair looks as good as your natural hair for these styles, would you please share what products you are using? I think I might need a holding gel. I heard Aloe Vera gel was good. Nothing too heavy or that will leave residue.



I'm having a hard time styling my hair cause my new growth is way thicker than my ends, so now my twist-outs and everything look malnourished. The relaxed hair doesn't hold for long, and tangles. It tangles like crazy!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

JaszG Same here about the thickness. My twist outs look bomb at my new growth and then get progressively weaker and weaker and by the time I get to the ends I just don't even have enough hair to twist but I still try they are just itty bitty twists that practically look straight. Plus on top of that my hair is just not holding the style right there so it gets even straighter. Ahhhhhh I almost cut my hair off the other day.


----------



## Dayjoy

70 weeks today.  I'm at the salon right now under the dryer.  I want to get a peek before she blow dries it.  It doesn't seem like I have that much relaxed hair left.  I'm definitely cutting in June, but I might go before then based on what I see in her mirror.  See, that's why I haven't been able to wash my own hair lately. I KNEW I'd cut it and I wasn't ready at that length.  But now...I don't know...


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> 70 weeks today.  I'm at the salon right now under the dryer.  I want to get a peek before she blow dries it.  It doesn't seem like I have that much relaxed hair left.  I'm definitely cutting in June, but I might go before then based on what I see in her mirror.  See, that's why I haven't been able to wash my own hair lately. I KNEW I'd cut it and I wasn't ready at that length.  But now...I don't know...



Dayjoy I'm thinking of cutting around that time too. I'm so torn through because I need to be abale to wash n go again because I wont be chillin in AC this summer but at the same time I am not ready to revisit my short napps again!

At least so far with this new product my roots haven't reverted at all and i was sweating like a hog in heat. I usually dont belive in growth aids but I am thinking of using one to see if i can get a few more inches faster so I can cut earlier.


----------



## bellebebe

I had to come back in here since I big chopped. I did my very first puff today, after being 1 year & 2 months relaxer free. I wanted to do a long-term transition, but my hair said, "H3LL Naw, Sahn!!". I BC'd 6 months into transitioning. This lil thread helped me out though. Anyway, I'm proud of myself that I could actually do a puff.


----------



## Dayjoy

bellebebe Your hair is so pretty!  That's a NICE puff for a year and two months.  It looks like you can get it into a pony puff. 




Napp said:


> Dayjoy I'm thinking of cutting around that time too. I'm so torn through because I need to be abale to wash n go again because I wont be chillin in AC this summer but at the same time I am not ready to revisit my short napps again!
> 
> At least so far with this new product my roots haven't reverted at all and i was sweating like a hog in heat. *I usually dont belive in growth aids but I am thinking of using one to see if i can get a few more inches faster so I can cut earlier.*


I can't believe I'm saying this, but I am going to try that inversion method from the "one inch growth in a week" thread for the next two months.   

BC day is June 19 at 80 weeks.  I'm going to have my hair stylist do it and I'll wear it straight for that week.  Then, the night before my birthday I'm going to wash, DC, and set it in twisted Bantu knots.  Then I'm sporting a 'fro for my birthday.  I'm excited!!!


----------



## JaszG

@bhndbrwneye The struggle is real! I have just been putting my hair in two flat twists, and trying to make it look cute. I get a lot of compliments on it, oddly. lol. I may attempt another twist out this weekend.


----------



## bellebebe

Dayjoy said:


> bellebebe Your hair is so pretty!  That's a NICE puff for a year and two months.  It looks like you can get it into a pony puff.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I am going to try that inversion method from the "one inch growth in a week" thread for the next two months.
> 
> BC day is June 19 at 80 weeks.  I'm going to have my hair stylist do it and I'll wear it straight for that week.  Then, the night before my birthday I'm going to wash, DC, and set it in twisted Bantu knots.  Then I'm sporting a 'fro for my birthday.  I'm excited!!!



Dayjoy

Thanks, doll, for thinking my puff looks good. lol
It's crazy, but it's the absolute first time I wore my natural hair out in public. I wear wigs or weaves 99.9% of the time because it gets me out of the house faster, and look at you planning your BC day like that. I think it's cute. I cannot wait to see your BC'd hair. I bet it will be beautiful!


----------



## daviine

I'm posting from my phone so I know I'm going to miss key points here. 

bellebebe Your hair is beautiful! 

Napp I was taking biotin to speed up the progress. Idk if it worked though. 

I plan to BC on 5/12. It will be exactly 18 months since my last relaxer. I couldn't find any dates I liked (2013 messed everything up). I would do it this weekend but I don't want to do it at 17 months post.  There's always the chance that I'll just say *** it and do it before 5/12. Who knows really? 

Dayjoy I like that you still count in weeks. I lost track after 52.


----------



## ezina

I just purchased my lace wig - my first wig ever! I'll use it as my main protective style for the year 2013 (I also plan on going completely heat-free for the remainder of the year) and evaluate the progress of my hair come December 2013/January 2014. The last time I straightened and performed a length check was December 2012.

Phew. I need this break big time.


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> I'm posting from my phone so I know I'm going to miss key points here.
> 
> @bellebebe Your hair is beautiful!
> 
> @Napp I was taking biotin to speed up the progress. Idk if it worked though.
> *
> I plan to BC on 5/12.* It will be exactly 18 months since my last relaxer. I couldn't find any dates I liked (2013 messed everything up). I would do it this weekend but I don't want to do it at 17 months post.  There's always the chance that I'll just say *** it and do it before 5/12. Who knows really?
> 
> @Dayjoy I like that you still count in weeks. I lost track after 52.



@daviine

That's my birthday!!!  
I planned to BC my birthday week. I hope I don't chicken out.


----------



## havilland

21.5 months 

92 weeks

647 days

Since my last relaxer..,,,,,,,,,whew!


----------



## havilland

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Anyone else have an issue with doing a braid/twist out or other style where your relaxed hair is just not holding the style well? If not and your relaxed hair looks as good as your natural hair for these styles, would you please share what products you are using? I think I might need a holding gel. I heard Aloe Vera gel was good. Nothing too heavy or that will leave residue.



You def need to put perm rods on your ends and use a light holding gel like Kinky Curly gel or the light Eco styler.


----------



## Jobwright

Proud of you havilland !  I'm trying to get there...22 weeks for me!


----------



## Rae81

i straightened my hair for the first time since thanksgiving. Its not as uneven as i thought but i do have to get a good trim. Im so scared to go get a trim im afraid they may chop it off  and if that happens then i will just have to end my transition because i will be fully natural in the back. im praying they dont do that.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I would like to transition in a way where as my natural hair grows out I can continuously dust my relaxed ends away retaining the same length until all of my relaxed hair is gone. I like the length of my hair which is MBL-WL. I don’t want to chop off anything putting me shorter than SL. I want to completely skip those awkward EL & NL phases. I have about 6 inches of NG and looks like I need about 8 more inches of growth in order for all of my natural hair to reach SL while stretched. That’s another 16 months which I can’t imagine! I’m 13 months post right now and that was even hard for me.


----------



## Dayjoy

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I would like to transition in a way where as my natural hair grows out I can continuously dust my relaxed ends away retaining the same length until all of my relaxed hair is gone. I like the length of my hair which is MBL-WL. I don’t want to chop off anything putting me shorter than SL. I want to completely skip those awkward EL & NL phases. I have about 6 inches of NG and looks like I need about 8 more inches of growth in order for all of my natural hair to reach SL while stretched. That’s another 16 months which I can’t imagine! I’m 13 months post right now and that was even hard for me.



This was my original plan (only I'm APL) and what DH seems to want, but the more I see naturals out and about, the more I wanted to have that big hair.  So my original 2-3 year plan will now be 18 months.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Yea, I'm caring less and less about length though I don't want my hair to get too short because I really don't think I would look right. I'm caring more and more about letting my curls form they way they should and not having my relaxed texture weighing them down. It looks like I'm 3b/c but who knows maybe my curls are just being stretched and I'm actually 3c/4a. Plus my natural hair is so thick and healthy I can actually feel where the demarcation line is without looking because it's such a huge difference in thickness. I'm just ready for my whole head to be that way. And for my twist/braids outs to look good for the entire length of my hair, not just the top 6 inches.


----------



## MileHighDiva

havilland I'm on your heels.  I'm 20 months post, my last relaxer was August 2011.  I'm going to mini chop any remaining relaxed ends at 24 months, if I can last that long.  This is the nonsense I had to deal with last night... relaxed ends sticking out of curlformers.
















Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Napp

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Anyone else have an issue with doing a braid/twist out or other style where your relaxed hair is just not holding the style well? If not and your relaxed hair looks as good as your natural hair for these styles, would you please share what products you are using? I think I might need a holding gel. I heard Aloe Vera gel was good. Nothing too heavy or that will leave residue.




I like to use a setting lotion/foam with a strong hold. I dont like gel in my hair and i find that the right setting lotion can give the hold of a gel without the tacky feeling,long dry time and difficult wash out.

As for getting a better consitency from root to tip i definitley recommend flat twists instead of singles when doing twist outs. The key to getting the twist out to look decent is to get consistent tension throughout the flat twist. To do that,  i finish the flat part of the twist and pin it down. This helps to keep tension at the roots. Then i proceed with  the rest as tight as possible and wrap the ends with a perm rod(i prefer the white ones).  

If your ends taper it will be harder to get decent looking results. It would be best to use a perm rod where the hair begins to taper the most.

HTH


----------



## january noir

Weeeeee!  10 months!


----------



## Leslie_C

bellebebe said:


> @Dayjoy
> 
> Thanks, doll, for thinking my puff looks good. lol
> It's crazy, but it's the absolute first time I wore my natural hair out in public. I wear wigs or weaves 99.9% of the time because it gets me out of the house faster, and look at you planning your BC day like that. I think it's cute. I cannot wait to see your BC'd hair. I bet it will be beautiful!


 
bellebebe are are the same amounf ot time post relaxer! How did it feel wearing your hair out? I was SO nervous to wear my hair out to work...paranoid my coworkers would either a) laugh at me or b) think it didnt look good and/or is unprofessional. Well I wore a shake and go to work all this week with various headbands and I have NEVER gotten so many compliments in general than I have this week. Feels good and makes me more confident wearing it out! It was a total lazy style the other day...I didnt even take my time and apply product in sections or anything...I literally cowashed, put leave in, spread a glob of gel on top, shook it like a dog, and went! Easiest.style.ever! Now this weekend I may try it actually taking some time...would probably look better but at least I know I can get away with what I did in a pinch! Wash and gos alllll summer over here!


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> bellebebe are are the same amounf ot time post relaxer! How did it feel wearing your hair out? I was SO nervous to wear my hair out to work...paranoid my coworkers would either a) laugh at me or b) think it didnt look good and/or is unprofessional. Well I wore a shake and go to work all this week with various headbands and I have NEVER gotten so many compliments in general than I have this week. Feels good and makes me more confident wearing it out! It was a total lazy style the other day...I didnt even take my time and apply product in sections or anything...I literally cowashed, put leave in, spread a glob of gel on top, shook it like a dog, and went! Easiest.style.ever! Now this weekend I may try it actually taking some time...would probably look better but at least I know I can get away with what I did in a pinch! Wash and gos alllll summer over here!



this is such an inspiring story.  i had the opposite happen.....i saw a client i hadn't seen in awhile a few weeks ago.   she is caucasian.  she said to me regarding my hair "what'd you do to your hair?  you look like you got a jheri curl!"  she started to say more, but the look on my face told her not to.   good thing i am not sensitive about my hair.  because that really could have stung me bad.


----------



## Amarilles

Is anyone having a smooth transition? I had some issues at around 7-8 months post when I decided to go natural, so the process of finding products/figuring out my method was bumpy but since it's been sorted I've had no issues. Hair detangles easily and stays detangled throughout the week...I see some SSKs in my shed but not on my hair, I get some breakage during the wash routine but that's expected and it's not significant. I'm only 12 months in though, at this rate I can go on for a long, long time...but December is my max since I'm going back home to Dominican Rep. and would rather be natural by then. Anyone else?

Lemme go find some wood..


----------



## Rae81

I have been itching to cut my hair. I straightened my hair and my relaxed ends look so thin compared to my natural hair. I can tell the difference. I think I may bc soon and I'm excited

sent from my galaxy


----------



## ezina

Amarilles said:


> Is anyone having a smooth transition? I had some issues at around 7-8 months post when I decided to go natural, so the process of finding products/figuring out my method was bumpy but since it's been sorted I've had no issues. Hair detangles easily and stays detangled throughout the week...I see some SSKs in my shed but not on my hair, I get some breakage during the wash routine but that's expected and it's not significant. I'm only 12 months in though, at this rate I can go on for a long, long time...but December is my max since I'm going back home to Dominican Rep. and would rather be natural by then. Anyone else?
> 
> Lemme go find some wood..



Hey Amarilles, I've had a pretty good and relatively smooth transition so far. At this rate, I could just never big chop but I'm actually sort of interested in seeing my natural hair in all its glory sometime in the future so that's that. There are some bumps here and there and I'm bad at styling in general so that is always a challenge, but in terms of washing and detangling, I have no problems in those departments; sometimes I'm lazy/it takes too long but I'd rather have that problem than have the issue of my hair falling out in mass amounts and breaking in the extremes.


----------



## trclemons

Amarilles said:


> Is anyone having a smooth transition? I had some issues at around 7-8 months post when I decided to go natural, so the process of finding products/figuring out my method was bumpy but since it's been sorted I've had no issues. Hair detangles easily and stays detangled throughout the week...I see some SSKs in my shed but not on my hair, I get some breakage during the wash routine but that's expected and it's not significant. I'm only 12 months in though, at this rate I can go on for a long, long time...but December is my max since I'm going back home to Dominican Rep. and would rather be natural by then. Anyone else?
> 
> Lemme go find some wood..


Although I am only 4 months into my transition, it is going pretty smoothly.  I am new to this, so I am enjoying the process of learning my hair and discovering the different products and techniques that work best for me.  I also journal my experience with different products and techniques and that has helped me identify my staple products and techniques.

Because this process has been going so well, my new growth is quite manageable.  If I had known about this during my perm days, I definitely would have been able to stretch my perms for once or twice a year.  But it's too late now because I am too excited about having healthier, thicker, natural hair.

I also have a minor case of product junkitis, but I am pacing myself and only purchase a certain limit each pay period until I have tried everything on my growing list.  Although I haven't found many things that I don't like, my family is sure enjoying the things I've passed down so far.

And I'm also a YouTube fanatic, so I study the different tutorials for some really cute transitioning and natural hair styles.  I am having a ball!!!


----------



## Rae81

My hair is so big. I.was going for the sleek flat ironed look but my hair said nope don't think so. It puffs up and my relaxed ends look sick and thin

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Amarilles

ezina trclemons I'm happy someone feels me! I feel like so many BCers chopped because transitioning is supposed to be this hard, tedious work and I feel like...no. Yes it can get rough at times but natural hair in general can be difficult when the hair needs something we aren't giving it. I'm loving the experience so far and I'm so tempted to keep on truckin' into 2014 butttt...the limit is December and that's that. I just love how it seems like the relaxed hair is protecting the natural...I think I might even miss this skinny, limp perm when it's gone.


----------



## bellebebe

havilland said:


> this is such an inspiring story.  i had the opposite happen.....i saw a client i hadn't seen in awhile a few weeks ago.   she is caucasian.  she said to me regarding my hair "what'd you do to your hair?  you look like you got a jheri curl!"  she started to say more, but the look on my face told her not to.   good thing i am not sensitive about my hair.  because that really could have stung me bad.



havilland

I wish someone told me my hair looked like a jheri curl. lol seriously,  I would be so happy because I would prove them wrong knowing that black hair can actually be like that without the use of chemicals. If I were you, I would have converted her at that very moment.


----------



## ezina

Amarilles said:


> ezina trclemons I'm happy someone feels me! I feel like so many BCers chopped because transitioning is supposed to be this hard, tedious work and I feel like...no. Yes it can get rough at times but natural hair in general can be difficult when the hair needs something we aren't giving it. I'm loving the experience so far and I'm so tempted to keep on truckin' into 2014 butttt...the limit is December and that's that. *I just love how it seems like the relaxed hair is protecting the natural*...I think I might even miss this skinny, limp perm when it's gone.



YES at the bolded. That is exactly how I feel! I see my long-term transition as 3 years of protecting my ends. Who knows, I may go longer than 3 years, but I'll likely cut by the 4 year mark if that is the case. If my wig regimen proves successful, I will actually go ahead and transition for 4 years.


----------



## daviine

I felt like BCing but I didn't want to at 17 months post.  

I cut most of the relaxed ends, which wasn't much at all. I saved the front so I'd have something to cut next month. 

I love the way my scissors sound when they snip hair.  It was oddly soothing. 

I'm considering planning out my BC day like Dayjoy  has.  Sounds so much more special and grand!


----------



## havilland

Amarilles said:


> ezina trclemons I'm happy someone feels me! I feel like so many BCers chopped because transitioning is supposed to be this hard, tedious work and I feel like...no. Yes it can get rough at times but natural hair in general can be difficult when the hair needs something we aren't giving it. I'm loving the experience so far and I'm so tempted to keep on truckin' into 2014 butttt...the limit is December and that's that. I just love how it seems like the relaxed hair is protecting the natural...I think I might even miss this skinny, limp perm when it's gone.



Yeah.  I feel this way too. NOW.....lol!  my first ten months were ROUGH. Now it's much easier. The problem I run into is that my relaxed ends are just gradually getting thinner and weaker and mushier.  I don't think they will make it past 24 months before I will just need to cut them.  my original goal of 36 months was based on wanting to keep my length.  That may not be possible, only because the chemicals have made that hair on the ends so fragile that it won't last 3 years.  

But as far as the ease of this whole transitioning thing, it's been pretty smooth sailing the last ten months or so.  Whew!


----------



## Rae81

Got my hair trimmed yesterday and the stylist showed me how much i should cut. she commented on how thick my hair was then it thins out at the end and i told her that was because thats my relaxed ends and the rest is natural. those relaxed ends looked sickly compared to the rest of my hair. i told her to go ahead and cut what she showed me because i hated the way the ends looked when straight. i think once i wash my hair the back may be fully natural.


----------



## OneShinyface

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Anyone else have an issue with doing a braid/twist out or other style where your relaxed hair is just not holding the style well? If not and your relaxed hair looks as good as your natural hair for these styles, would you please share what products you are using? I think I might need a holding gel. I heard Aloe Vera gel was good. Nothing too heavy or that will leave residue.


 
Raising my hand. I thought I was going to rock a braid out for a few days and washed/conditioned/lightly blow dried my hair Thursday. I French braided it and rolled the ends. Friday, I unbraided it with a bit of Jojoba oil and realized I didn't even need to "fluff" it because it stood straight out with stringy ends.

I thought it might need a day to look better, but after tying it up using the pineapple technique, it was even worse. I cowashed and put it in a bun to leave the house.

No more braid outs for me until I'm all natural.


----------



## Leslie_C

OneShinyface said:


> Raising my hand. I thought I was going to rock a braid out for a few days and washed/conditioned/lightly blow dried my hair Thursday. I French braided it and rolled the ends. Friday, I unbraided it with a bit of Jojoba oil and realized I didn't even need to "fluff" it because it stood straight out with stringy ends.
> 
> I thought it might need a day to look better, but after tying it up using the pineapple technique, it was even worse. I cowashed and put it in a bun to leave the house.
> 
> No more braid outs for me until I'm all natural.



 I could get a few days out of it by doing mini pineapples at night and on the fourth day I would do a puff. Then bun till wash day.

The key for hold for me was using a mix of one part shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to two parts gel. To get the most hang I did it on damp/semi dry hair.


----------



## TokyoReina

I'm trying to wait until July (my two year mark) but I trimmed my relaxed ends down last night. The few I have. I thought I'd be more excited, but I'm just lost as what I'll do with my hair. Totally unexcited.There's enough if it but it looks like nothing. I have some new weave (Indian curly this time with a matching closure) that I hope will let me grow my hair over the next few months.


----------



## LdyKamz

Think I'll officially be joining. I've been lurking in here for quite some time toying with the idea to go natural. It's still early for me. Only about 10 weeks in and I'm thinking of using flexis or rods to get me through for a while. I complained that it might get old but I think it's a cute style for the summer. I'm just worried about tangles. Any advice on that one. I notice that at the end of the week when I detangle I get a lot of breakage. How do I stop that?


----------



## havilland

Leslie_C said:


> I could get a few days out of it by doing mini pineapples at night and on the fourth day I would do a puff. Then bun till wash day.
> 
> The key for hold for me was using a mix of one part shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to two parts gel. To get the most hang I did it on damp/semi dry hair.



What's a mini pineapple?


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl said:


> Think I'll officially be joining. I've been lurking in here for quite some time toying with the idea to go natural. It's still early for me. Only about 10 weeks in and I'm thinking of using flexis or rods to get me through for a while. I complained that it might get old but I think it's a cute style for the summer. I'm just worried about tangles. Any advice on that one. I notice that at the end of the week when I detangle I get a lot of breakage. How do I stop that?



I only detangle once a week after I put oil or conditioner prepoo on my dry hair to help soften it. 

The thing that helped me most with detangling is deep conditioning at least once a week.  If I skip this, I'm in trouble.


----------



## OneShinyface

Leslie_C said:


> I could get a few days out of it by doing mini pineapples at night and on the fourth day I would do a puff. Then bun till wash day.
> 
> The key for hold for me was using a mix of one part shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to two parts gel. To get the most hang I did it on damp/semi dry hair.


 
Thank you Leslie_C - I think gel might be what I need. Previously, I never needed gel to keep my braid out looking smooth and lush, but that was with a relaxer. 

Maybe I'll try again this weekend. Not being able to leave the house because I looked like I just stuck my finger in a light socket wasn't cool.  I still have about 8 or so inches of relaxed hair so I'm sure that doesn't help matters either.


----------



## LdyKamz

havilland said:


> I only detangle once a week after I put oil or conditioner prepoo on my dry hair to help soften it.
> 
> The thing that helped me most with detangling is deep conditioning at least once a week. If I skip this, I'm in trouble.


 
Thanks. I planned to wear the style for a week and then on wash day, spritz with conditioner mix to detangle before I shampoo. But the relaxed hair tangles worse that my little bit of new growth and that makes for a detangling nightmare. 

I've always wondered about prepoos...what are they exactly? What are the benefits. Is this just to help with detangling?


----------



## Napp

KammyGirl said:


> Thanks. I planned to wear the style for a week and then on wash day, spritz with conditioner mix to detangle before I shampoo. But the relaxed hair tangles worse that my little bit of new growth and that makes for a detangling nightmare.
> 
> I've always wondered about prepoos...what are they exactly? What are the benefits. Is this just to help with detangling?



some people apply oils and or conditioner to thir hair and let it sit before shampooing. I think its to help in detangling and prevent the shampoo from stripping too much from the hair.

I personally think it is unnecessary for me because i found a shampoo and DC combo that works. for some its the only way that can manage their hair.


----------



## Amarilles

Pre-pooing with a penetrating oil (like coconut or olive) prevents the hair from absorbing too much water while wet, so it expands less under water. It prevents hygral fatigue. It takes forever for oil to penetrate though, one would have to leave it on overnight.

I don't get the point of pre-pooing with conditioner/waterbased products, but oil has its benefits.


----------



## londonfog

I'll be making 3 months post on Friday so I'm going to do some kinky twists. I've only done them one other time & they only lasted about a month. I'm still a baby at braiding but I think that I can make them last longer this go round. Hopefully at least about 2 months if they get fuzzy. Aiming to wash them only about every 2 weeks & probably only washing my scalp to try to get them to last. I have about 2 inches of NG & about 3-4 inches of relaxed hair & I want to trim about an inch of relaxed hair every 3 months at a time. This is my plan but of course I'm sure my plans may change over time as my natural hair starts to over take the relaxed hair.


----------



## ezina

I made a glycerin, aloe vera, and water mix. It was sticky at first but after playing around with the proportions, I think I got it right. I tend to have a lot of frizz at the front of my hair and the mix definitely reduced it by like 50%. I'm impressed.


----------



## LdyKamz

Thanks Napp and Amarilles.

I think when I wear curly styles I may try a prepoo before washing to make detangling easier.


----------



## blue_flower

I had planned on getting my hair cut 2 inches every couple of months or something but I changed my mind. I cant do short hair and plus my texturized ends can blend in with my new growth. I'm going to just keep my hair moisterized and continue to grow it out.

I added coconut oil to my watery conditioner bottle and my hair feels so much softer after I take out my braids in the morning. Ive heard a lot of good things about grape seed oil so I will try that next time.

I wasted money on those Miss Jessie products I bought except for the sweetback deep conditioner. Fortunately, I got that stuff on sale. I just have to figure out what to do with it since most of those products did nothing for my hair.


----------



## soonergirl

Ok I'm in, I think... So nervous!!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez

I love this thread!  I'm 4 months into my transition and so far so good. I wear a lot of cornrows (no extensions) braided into a bun for low manipulation. I wash and condition weekly. Sometime I cowash my cornrows in between washes. I also do a lot of twists, even tho they look a bit anorexic lol. I've discovered that the As I Am moisture milk is very moisturizing for my new growth. I also use Mizani coconut soufflé. I've also been using a mix of castor oil, jojoba oil, and Argan oil as a sealant and I apply lightly to my scalp when I'm in cornrows. I plan on long term transitioning, at least 1 year but ideally 2 years. I'm so excited!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bigbrowneyez

Double post


----------



## Jobwright

Has anyone in here tried a mud wash or hair detox?  If so, what were your results?


----------



## pattyr5

Leslie_C said:


> Well the time has come ladies! I big chopped a month earlier than planned at 14 months!!!! Im ecstatic and LOVE it! Wish I had done it sooner bc all the shedding and tangling is history! Like the sesame street song says..."I love my hair!"
> 
> I had been sick and went longer than usual without washing/DCing and my hair was a mess when I finally got around to it. I looked in the mirror at the couple of scraggle inches I had left (3-4 inches some places-but the back not a lot)and couldnt see the purpose of attempting to detangle it that day. So I started snipping away! And Im happy to say I can still get it into my old faithful high bun with the help of a few extra bobby pins for those lazy days. Ive not experienced a problem with much dryness like many people say happens as a new natural...the same products are working. It isnt a headache to manage like I thought it would be and if I wake up and didnt set my hair I can still manage to do something with it really quick. So overall Im really happy and now that warm weather is pretty much here Im going to experiment with wash&gos.
> 
> Happy transitioning to you guys! Ill still lurk and chime in bc this thread has been my home for like a year! Im seriously considering coloring my hair to give it some extra oomph. I feel like a total makeover...in the process of losing a lot of weight and feeling great and like a new me!
> 
> I know its against the law not to post pics so here ya go!



Congratulations Leslie c .....I'm so jealous right now!


----------



## beauti

*Hi ladies! I lurk these parts almost every day  I'm 6mos post relaxer. I've been contemplating going natural for some time now, and the urge has gotten stronger the past several months. I recently cut my WL hair to APL after holding on to some really bad ends for a while. My hair is doing great now. I've stretched my relaxers up to a year, so I know I can transition at least a year. Gonna try and go for two before BC. *


----------



## Napp

blue_flower i would take any baby butter creme you have. I love that stuff


----------



## Dayjoy

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone in here tried a mud wash or hair detox?  If so, what were your results?



The Terressentials site doesn't recommend using their mud wash on relaxed hair, so I'm afraid to use it on my transitioning hair.  I did use a bentonite clay mixture on my natural DD and it was AWESOME.  I can't wait to be able to use it myself.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

When you ladies DC do you apply the DC to your whole strand from root to tip or only from root to demarcation line?


----------



## daviine

bhndbrwneyes said:


> When you ladies DC do you apply the DC to your whole strand from root to tip or only from root to demarcation line?



I apply to the whole strand from root to tip.


----------



## Amarilles

bhndbrwneyes said:


> When you ladies DC do you apply the DC to your whole strand from root to tip or only from root to demarcation line?


Whole strand. I don't focus my moisturizing/sealing on my ends though, that I focus on the new growth.


----------



## Napp

Things have been so much easier since i have been keeping my hair straight but it seems like I am growing out of my cut quickly. it is looking like a frumpy bob instead of cute and chic when it was first cut. since its inverted the hemline is messing up the whole look now that it is longer. I should have just gotten a blunt cut.

I dont know if i should let it grow out, cut it bluntly or just BC.


----------



## Rae81

daviine said:


> I apply to the whole strand from root to tip.



The whole strand

sent from my galaxy


----------



## LdyKamz

Yesterday was wash day and I decided to try out my Komaza samples. After I shampooed, I used Komaza's protein strengthener and used the cool setting on my blowdryer to dry it into my hair. It was really soft after I rinsed. The only thing is I'm not sure exactly how long to leave it in my hair. The bottle doesn't say. Anyway, after I deep conditioned I used the Matani Repair Treatment and then the Matani Leave in Conditioner. As you can tell this was the week for protein. I let it air dry then raked it back in a loose ponytail and put my bonnet on. When I woke up this morning my hair was really really soft.

So I added the Shea Butter Hair Lotion from Komaza and I actually like that a lot. I put some gel on top to smooth my hair back for my bun. But I'm getting a little tired of the pink ecostyler. The hold is incredible but it makes my hair crunchy. The only time it isn't as crunchy is if I put a little coconut oil on it. Does anyone have any suggestions for something good to seal with that gives some kind of hold?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

KammyGirl try Kinky Curly Curl Custard. I just bought it so I haven't had AMPLE time to experiment but I did use it about twice this week and 2-3 times last week. There is a fine line between putting too much and the right amount as I'm sure is the case with any gel. I used it for the same purpose as you were using Ecostyler, for smoothing my hair to pull back in buns. It held pretty well. Also on all but one day my hair wasn't crunchy at all. It was very soft and shiny. In fact one day I didn't co-wash after cuz I was being lazy so I went to sleep with the gel on my hair and used it again in the morning without build up. Another day, on the other hand, I thought I didn't use much but apparently I did because my hair was crunchy and by nightfall I had developed light white residue. But for the most part I like it if I use the right amount.


----------



## daviine

I can't stop thinking of how I'm going to do my hair after I BC.  I thought of straightening it but since I'd be doing it myself for the first time, I'm thinking that's not a good idea.  

Imagine getting heat damage my first time out the gate?  I think I'll try enjoying my curls first--but I don't even know how to wash n go.  

I don't wanna wear a bun bc I do that everyday anyway.  Twistout? Meh.  

Decisions, decisions.  Dayjoy's post really has me thinking.

ETA:  I really should have BCed at 17 months bc I don't think I have enough hair to really consider myself transitioning. And now all I can do is think about snipping those last ends off.


----------



## TokyoReina

I cut most of my relaxed ends off. A few straight pieces here and there but I guess I'm pretty much at the end of my transition. 21 months! I'm itching to straighten to check my length. I was hoping at 2 years I'd be about APL. I think I can get there by the end of the year definitely as when I stretch my hair it's past my shoulders. 

My sister also cut all her relaxed ends off at 1 year post. So now we're both excited about finishing our transitions.


----------



## havilland

bhndbrwneyes said:


> When you ladies DC do you apply the DC to your whole strand from root to tip or only from root to demarcation line?


I apply to my relaxed ends first, then to the roots

I find this makes detangling easier.


----------



## havilland

I am going to deep condition. Blow my hair out. And trim today. I'm sick of my hair this week. Just annoyed at it. No real reason. Lol


----------



## LdyKamz

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @KammyGirl try Kinky Curly Curl Custard. I just bought it so I haven't had AMPLE time to experiment but I did use it about twice this week and 2-3 times last week. There is a fine line between putting too much and the right amount as I'm sure is the case with any gel. I used it for the same purpose as you were using Ecostyler, for smoothing my hair to pull back in buns. It held pretty well. Also on all but one day my hair wasn't crunchy at all. It was very soft and shiny. In fact one day I didn't co-wash after cuz I was being lazy so I went to sleep with the gel on my hair and used it again in the morning without build up. Another day, on the other hand, I thought I didn't use much but apparently I did because my hair was crunchy and by nightfall I had developed light white residue. But for the most part I like it if I use the right amount.


 
 I just bought Taliah Waajid Curly Cream and used it today with my flexi rod set. I put it on my edges and a little on the front before I put my headband on. It has a nice hold and my new growth had a cute wavy look. I'm going to try the Kinky Curly Curl Custard next! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## LdyKamz

daviine said:


> I can't stop thinking of how I'm going to do my hair after I BC. I thought of straightening it but since I'd be doing it myself for the first time, I'm thinking that's not a good idea.
> 
> Imagine getting heat damage my first time out the gate? I think I'll try enjoying my curls first--but I don't even know how to wash n go.
> 
> I don't wanna wear a bun bc I do that everyday anyway. Twistout? Meh.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. Dayjoy's post really has me thinking.
> 
> ETA: I really should have BCed at 17 months bc I don't think I have enough hair to really consider myself transitioning. And now all I can do is think about snipping those last ends off.


 
Why don't you try wash n go's now. Of course they won't look the same once you are fully natural but at least you can get the practice in.

 I'm still in the early stages of my transition but even when I was trying to decide if I should go natural I was stalking youtube wash n go videos. I can't wait to try it myself. I have all the methods practically memorized. lol


----------



## daviine

KammyGirl said:


> Why don't you try wash n go's now. Of course they won't look the same once you are fully natural but at least you can get the practice in.
> 
> I'm still in the early stages of my transition but even when I was trying to decide if I should go natural I was stalking youtube wash n go videos. I can't wait to try it myself. I have all the methods practically memorized. lol



Thanks KammyGirl Do you have any favorite videos to suggest? I'll start practicing this week.


----------



## LdyKamz

daviine I like MahoganyCurls because she has a few videos on it with her hair at different lengths, different weather, how to make them last, etc. And she has really pretty hair.


----------



## londonfog

I went ahead & did some kinky twists on Thursday/Friday & goodness gracious it took a long time to do them. I poo'd & did a protein treatment with ORS Mayo then moisturizing DC with Elasta QP DPR 11+. Hoping to keep them in for a while because it took too long to get them in.


----------



## january noir

RANDOM THOUGHTS

I really like my natural hair so far.   My natural hair is much different than I ever remember (I was a pre-teen when I relaxed after a few years of having a Vigoral (remember that?).   Also, I didn't get my hair washed and conditioned  as often as I wash or condition my hair now.

I wish I had stopped relaxing my hair YEARS ago.  People who don't know me  say to me, "oh, you have "good" hair."   

I always wear my hair pulled back in a bun or top knot (keeping my relaxed ends tucked away) and I have waves all over!    Who knew?   Thank goodness I have fine hair or I doubt I'd be able to handle it if it was thick and coarse.


----------



## havilland

Done flat ironing. I trimmed it to just below APL. (Maybe between shoulder blade?). The ends were in a sad sad state.  Those chemicals just eventually leave me with no hair.  I guess my natural hair is about collar bone length/shoulder length. But with shrinkage she is ear length. Ugh!

I am so happy to run my fingers through my hair. Nice! 

(The last picture is my roots after they had been partially air dried.)


----------



## daviine

KammyGirl said:


> daviine I like MahoganyCurls because she has a few videos on it with her hair at different lengths, different weather, how to make them last, etc. And she has really pretty hair.



I like Mahogany Curls too  I'll check her out. Thanks.


----------



## havilland

Omg I bought a 12" inch clip in to add some length and thickness to my hair and my hair is longer than the dern clip in.  I am sitting here tripping! LOL

I have not bought weave hair in so long. I forgot how long my hair is.  Guess I can use it for thickness but for length I need it longer next time.   Oh well......

My roots were puffy this morning.  I was NOT feeling that at all.  Today I miss being relaxed.......


----------



## Leslie_C

daviine I have fallen in love with wash n gos. I am super lazy and once I discovered I can get curls without braiding and twisting all the time I've hopped on and will ride it until the wheels fall off! Low manipulation and doing wash and gos a lot worked really well for me several years ago when my hair was telaxed....that was the longest my hair ever got...just past APL about an inch from bsl. I hope I get the same growth results!

Anyway I'll find some good videos for you when I get home from work. What works best for me so far is cowashing, adding leave in, and smoothing a generous amount of eco styler or IC polisher gel. I have yet to do a long, tedious wash and go. I work in about 5 our 6 sections...takes me maybe ten minutes. after smoothing the gel on I rake it through with my fingers. last step is a layer of coconut oil so it won't dry hard. Then spritz again with water, shake like a dog and go. Make sure hair remains soaked when applying product and then leave alone until dry.

Then for a few days I can soak with a spray bottle, shake and go again in the morning. I tried Mini pineapples, and banding or braiding, but I lose too much definition and can only get it back by rewetting.


----------



## veesweets

32 weeks post this week and I'M SO BORED with my hair!! I've thought about getting it over with and chopping sometime this summer before classes start again just out of boredom. Hopefully this feeling goes away soon cause I really want to go a full 18 months.

Other than that everything is going well. A couple products aren't working quite as well as they once did but I've found some other things to replace them. Kinda just coasting along at this point.


----------



## ezina

I'm 23 months post today and just got my hair braided into a beehive yesterday for my lace wig. I'm hardcore ps-ing for the rest of the year. I've also reintroduced myself to growth aids after nearly 2 years of going without it. I *WILL *be mbl by the end of 2013.


----------



## ezina

january noir said:


> RANDOM THOUGHTS
> 
> I really like my natural hair so far.   My natural hair is much different than I ever remember (I was a pre-teen when I relaxed after a few years of having a Vigoral (remember that?).   Also, I didn't get my hair washed and conditioned  as often as I wash or condition my hair now.
> 
> I wish I had stopped relaxing my hair YEARS ago.  People who don't know me  say to me, "oh, you have "good" hair."
> 
> I always wear my hair pulled back in a bun or top knot (keeping my relaxed ends tucked away) and I have waves all over!    Who knew?   *Thank goodness I have fine hair or I doubt I'd be able to handle it if it was thick and coarse.*



At the bolded: I find this statement relative but I totally get what you mean. As for me, I really like my texture simply because I've learned how to take care of it. I can't wait for the day when I am completely natural so that I can appreciate my hair in full.


----------



## Napp

After resisting for so long I think I might get a weave or high quality lace front. I will be really busy this summer and I don't think I will have time to maintain my hair at all.


----------



## Carman

Napp said:


> After resisting for so long I think I might get a weave or high quality lace front. I will be really busy this summer and I don't think I will have time to maintain my hair at all.



I'm feeling the same way... My hair is going to be way too much to manage this summer. Especially with working out. I'm trying to hold out until after graduation though.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

ezina said:


> At the bolded: I find this statement relative but I totally get what you mean. As for me, I really like my texture simply because I've learned how to take care of it.* I can't wait for the day when I am completely natural so that I can appreciate my hair in full.*




agree 100%


----------



## Jobwright

Well, it's been 3 weeks since I had my kinky twists installed and I have absolutely LOVE THEM. But, due to NJoy's growth mix, I will have to take them out this week. I have about 3/4 inch new growth and my braids are dangling dangerously. So, I'll be back to dealing with my hair real soon. Not looking forward to it either. Y'all send me some good vibes. I have no idea what I will do with my hair once it is released from these beautiful twists. Lord help!


----------



## LdyKamz

I am only 11 weeks post but I am seriously considering doing a BC. It's not that I don't think I can do a long transition because with the help of this board and patience I'm confident that I can. It is more about just being tired of this relaxed hair. I am just so bored. I can try different styles I guess but I just don't like straight hair anymore. 

Also I know it would take some getting used to. I work in a corporate office. The corporate part isn't the problem. The stupid people are the problem. My office is literally like all the stupid people were gathered on the earth and dropped there. I really just don't want to deal with my nosy desk neighbor staring at me all day long (she already does this) even more because I won't have hair. I guess I'm just weighing my pros and cons and complaining at the same time.

Any advice or words of encouragement?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Do any transitioners attempt WNGs? I wore one today and there was a noticable difference in my two textures. It's not AS bad when I do a braid or twist out. If you managed to do a decent looking WNG with transitioning hair, what did you do to make your relaxed hair to look like your natural hair? Scrunch it up?


----------



## bigbrowneyez

KammyGirl said:


> I am only 11 weeks post but I am seriously considering doing a BC. It's not that I don't think I can do a long transition because with the help of this board and patience I'm confident that I can. It is more about just being tired of this relaxed hair. I am just so bored. I can try different styles I guess but I just don't like straight hair anymore.
> 
> Also I know it would take some getting used to. I work in a corporate office. The corporate part isn't the problem. The stupid people are the problem. My office is literally like all the stupid people were gathered on the earth and dropped there. I really just don't want to deal with my nosy desk neighbor staring at me all day long (she already does this) even more because I won't have hair. I guess I'm just weighing my pros and cons and complaining at the same time.
> 
> Any advice or words of encouragement?



I can understand being tired of your relaxed hair, but I think you should think about your options between transitioning and BC'ing. I'm only 4 months into a transition and there are times I think about just cutting my hair but I know for me, I don't want to make that big decision on impulse or because I'm tired of seeing my straight hair. If you want to BC and you're sure that's what you, then by all means go for it! 

As for the people at you job, you will always have people who will judge you either out of ignorance or whatever else. But you should do what YOU want to do and what will make YOU happy. Going natural goes against the grain and it takes confidence to stand against those who may not agree or understand your decision. But you can always draw support on here! I would suggest you think about what you truly want and decide from there. If you're tired of your hair, u can do rod sets, braidouts, twist outs, cornrows, etc for a more textured or curly look. 

Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl I say give it a month or so. If u still want to chop, go for it.  Do it once you are sure.  And then u will be able to withstand all the office drama. 

bhndbrwneyes no. Wash n go doesn't work for me.  I can do a Wng pony. That's it. The ends get in my way.


----------



## LdyKamz

I just spoke to my sister and told her what I wanted to do. She said that sounded great but she doesn't think I'll be comfortable and I'll want to do something different a few months down the line. I actually feel the opposite. For me going natural isn't just about changing my hairstyle, it's about changing ME as a person. I know it may not be as deep as that for some but it's turning into a big deal for me and I think I'm ready to let go. I talked to my boyfriend too and he says he's ready with the scissors and clippers when I am. lol But I agree with you havilland I'm going to wait another month or 2 and see how I feel.

bigbrowneyez thanks for the suggestion. I'm all over those rod sets these days. I actually really like the style on me. Can't wait to do those on completely natural hair for a fuller look.


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> After resisting for so long I think I might get a weave or high quality lace front. I will be really busy this summer and I don't think I will have time to maintain my hair at all.



I couldn't justify myself buying hair. I just can't do it anymore! Id rather use the money and get myself a facial or something. everytime I buy hair it just goes into my hair box because I just don't feel comfortable with fake hair.

I decided to braid up my real hair and then make and updo. I felt like such a fuddy duddy. i don't know how some of these youtubers make updos look so cute but I feel like they look awful on me.

I washed my hair in 2 big braid and let it dry like that. It would be a decent style if i hadn't cut off my hair

I am ready to throw in the towel. right now I just wrangled my hair in to a bun that looks like something from the victorian era







just imaging the newgrowth being the bottom and my relaxed hair making the tiny bun on the top. It looks a HAM.

I would straighten it but its getting hot and I can't stand the hot scalp feeling with straight hair. I can't cut my hair though because I am looking for a new job and I need a neat professional look. NG is too long at this point to get away with the short look.

Transitioning wouldn't be so frustrating if I wasn't so darn anal!


----------



## havilland

Napp girl you are wrong for posting that picture! Lmao!  
I feel your pain. That's how I felt last week.  I was ready to relax.  I was just sick of my hair and tangles and styles and just all of it!  I flat ironed and have been wearing it straight ever since. 

I know u don't like fake hair.  BUT have u considered a small clip in weave. Like the 4 inch? I think.....anyway. It's just a piece of hair. You can clip it in your roots to give some fullness.  Then your bun won't be so anorexic.  I tried a clip on piece this week to fill out my flat iron.  I was surprised.  It looks naturAl.  My real hair hides it. BUT it camouflaged my thinned ends and made them look decent.  

Hang in there!


----------



## TokyoReina

I just cut my hair not long ago but I am already frustrated with it! I just don't know what to do with it. I tried to flat iron it last night and it was the biggest fail. I'm about to order some hair and just forget about it for a while. I literally broke into tears last night when I looked in the mirror and saw the mess I spent 4 hours on.


----------



## havilland

TokyoReina said:


> I just cut my hair not long ago but I am already frustrated with it! I just don't know what to do with it. I tried to flat iron it last night and it was the biggest fail. I'm about to order some hair and just forget about it for a while. I literally broke into tears last night when I looked in the mirror and saw the mess I spent 4 hours on.



This is "I hate my hair" week.  Seems like a few of us are frustrated with our locks right about now...... Solidarity Sisters!  Hold on to the dream!  (Insert your own generic positive cheer message here)


----------



## swite

wet bunning all summer.  its easy, just takes a little practice and technique to minimize damage.

i use a donut roll to make my bun look presentable but i want to cover it in silk cloth to protect my hair.  something tells me that the foam is going to do more harm than good in the long run.  my hair isnt quite long enough for an independent bun yet.

I'm tiiiiired of these overprocessed, damaged, ugly, perm-red (yall know that ugly color lol) ends now.  they look so thin and sparse compared to the thick lush new growth I have.  I don't even like wearing my hair out because of it...that's why i'm so dependent on buns now.

have you guys seen these ponytail holders?  I think i'm in love!






i get absolutely NO breakage from these.  they were 3 dollars and some change at the grocery store.  you just have to be careful taking them out, like with any other pony holder. they automatically tighten so you don't have to loop them over and over again for a good hold.  no clips or prongs, just a little ring of silicone.


----------



## NIN4eva

havilland said:


> *This is "I hate my hair" week. * Seems like a few of us are frustrated with our locks right about now...... Solidarity Sisters!  Hold on to the dream!  (Insert your own generic positive cheer message here)



For REAL. I cut my bangs this week. It was a really dumb thing to do with summer coming in Chicago. But I'm bunning indefinitely and I am SO sick of looking at my forehead... ugh. It also seems that there are NO natural looking clip in bang pieces out there.


----------



## Jobwright

Just took my kinky twists out. My God there is ALOT of new growth up there!  Whoooo-weeeee! I am dcing in twists over night with a baggy and skully. I live the way my new growth is all wavy but those ends...5 months in, 19 more to go!  Y'all pray for me.


----------



## swite

Jobwright how are your edges after the kinky twists?

Twists and braids tore my hair up the first time I attempted to go natural.  My edges looked like scorched earth. I gave up on being natural from the breakage and thinning and went back to relaxers.  I really want some senegalese twists but i dont trust anyone to do them because i'm afraid they'll snatch my edges & i'm too lazy to do them myself.  Same with sew ins.


----------



## Jobwright

swite my edges are good. I played super duper tender headed when I was getting them done so the braided was sooooo gentle. I ooowed and moaned the whole time so she would get the message. I'm sure she was irritated with me but its my money and my hair so I didn't feel bad about it. I only kept them for 4 weeks because I had sooooo much new growth (I give credit to NJoys oil) and the edges were dangling. I opted to take them out instead of getting the edges redone because I needed to DC and let my hair breath for a minute. Not sure what I will do with my hair now. Getting ready to rinse and DC again with oil, then a tea rinse. After that, IDK, probably a bun for the rest of the week. How are you wearing your hair now?


----------



## Jobwright

swite BTW, same thing happend to me one year ago. I let the braiders take the extensions out and my hair literally came out with them. Then I went to the Dominicans to get a blow out and they immediately shampooed which made a HUGE KNOT on the top of my head. After they ripped my hair literally out of my head, I decided to start my HHJ. I really didn't have a choice but everything works in order. I had no edges, some spots as short as an inch, some 8 inches, terrible!  I learned my lessons. The main ones being to moisturize braids and seal daily, wash weekly, take them out myself and DC FIRST!  Also, twists are easier to remove than braids in my opinion.


----------



## OneShinyface

I have to get used to the frizzies. My hair does not care how much gel or pomade I use, after 30 minutes, it poofs back up. On the other hand, I do rather enjoy my waves. 

I think I'm going to try my second attempt a braid out or a twist out for the weekend. I'm okay with having a frizzy twist out. Fingers are crossed that it works this time.


----------



## Carman

OneShinyface said:


> I have to get used to the frizzies. My hair does not care how much gel or pomade I use, after 30 minutes, it poofs back up. On the other hand, I do rather enjoy my waves.
> 
> I think I'm going to try my second attempt a braid out or a twist out for the weekend. I'm okay with having a frizzy twist out. Fingers are crossed that it works this time.



Y'all are going to fuss at me! Lol! But I mix Eco styler, Argan oil, and a little bit of honey for my edges when i do my bun and they don't go anywhere! Idk if its the "right" thing to do but my frizzy edges drive me loco!!! Lol!


----------



## Carman

I'm at the point where I'm starting to hate my hair!!! I'm just coming up to 7 months... Idk if I've retained any length since I've last posted. Nothing works any more!!! When I flatiron, my hair gets dry and poofy in a matter of minutes! (I had a lady come up to me and tell me I needed my hair done after spending 2 hours that same day doing it) I just roller set my hair Monday and it ended up a tangled poofy mess by mid day Tuesday. It seems like my hair has just given up on cooperating. The only thing that seems to be working are these boring buns!

I'm really considering trying a upart wig... Or a partial sew in... Idk yet... Anything but this craziness on the top of my head right now!!!

Any suggestions?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

@Carman



Carman said:


> I'm at the point where I'm starting to hate my hair!!! I'm just coming up to 7 months... Idk if I've retained any length since I've last posted. Nothing works any more!!! When I flatiron, my hair gets dry and poofy in a matter of minutes! (I had a lady come up to me and tell me I needed my hair done after spending 2 hours that same day doing it) I just roller set my hair Monday and it ended up a tangled poofy mess by mid day Tuesday. It seems like my hair has just given up on cooperating. The only thing that seems to be working are these boring buns!
> 
> I'm really considering trying a upart wig... Or a partial sew in... Idk yet... Anything but this craziness on the top of my head right now!!!
> 
> Any suggestions?




No retention since your last post? Well it says you've posted only 8 minutes before this post...i'd say that's good. JK  I would say the first 4-12 months is the hardest. I'm not done with my transition I'm only 15 months in but it has gotten much easier. One thing that got me when i first started was product build up on my hair. I didn't read much about co-washing and chelating and all that jazz and i didn't realize that I the "gunk" i felt was product build up but it felt disgusting and looked worst. I was using Cantu Shea Butter products only cuz i heard someone mention shea butter once but i hadn't done any research. Well my hair doesn't really like shea butter unless its mixed with a lot of water and my hair definitely doesn't like a lot of it without it being washed out. My point is, maybe you need to

1.) Re-evaluate what products you are using. Don't just hop on bandwagons if certain product lines or ingredients aren't working for your hair. Also, find the best products for your porosity, texture, thickness, etc. As for products for different hair types, I think most products work great on both 3 and 4 type hair, it's really the other points of interest that people need to pay attention to.

2.) Up your DCing efforts. Maybe increase the number of times you do it per week/month. Try using it with some sort of heat (from a dryer, from steam in the shower, from a baggy, etc). Be sure to keep a good protein/moisture balance though

3.) Speaking of baggying...try that or increase the amount you do it.

4.) Don't care about what anyone else says. I'm fortunate to have people around me that watch their tongue because I KNOW I go out some days looking a mess cuz i don't feel like slabbing some gel on my edges and/or brushing them down. The front half of my hair looks probably like i got struck by lightning but i don't care cuz my hair is pulled back in some sort of PS and my hair is gonna grow. No shame here.

5.) Try twist/braid outs. I think it is the best style for transitioning because it makes your hair look like all one texture (for the most part, sometimes i have a hard time getting my relaxed hair to form the style as well).

6.) Reduce your manipulation. I'm not sure how often you flat iron but maybe you are getting heat damage so your hair is drying out faster? Also, from experience when I would have bad ends that needed trimming I'd be in denial and just flatiron flatiron flatiron. They'd look good for about 5 minutes and then bush up. Don't forget to pamper your ends by moisturizing and sealing and if they get in bad shape to just say goodbye to them. You don't want your split ends to cause SSKs or to split further up the hair shaft.


----------



## Jobwright

Carman I feel you girl. Frustration is a part of the process. I can get my ends beautifully moisturized but my 5 inches of new growth are dry as the desert. I wish I could find a moisturizer/DC that could penetrate my "real hair". Once I get that figured out, I think everything will be easy breezy. So, to avoid over manipulation and ripping through my desert, I am protective styling to the utmost with braids (extensions), cornrows under wigs, gelled buns, etc. Buns get boring to me too but I am looking at the big picture. Boring now equals awesomeness later. My most frustrating moments are when my hair is loose. So I try not to loosen it but once a week. I baggy at night and leave it alone. Hang in there!  You can make it!  And if anyone knows of a GREAT DC, hook a sistah up PLEASE!


----------



## beauti

*hi ladies. I have decided that unless my hair is protected under a wig,weave,or braids, I will be a heat training transitioner. I'm actually 8mos post and my two textures are a nightmare to deal with. Ain't nobody got time to spend two hours detangling  I've had my hair flat ironed for two weeks now,worn in a bun the whole time. Will be pre pooing overnight tonight and dcing tomorrow.Then I will blow dry only and maintain for another two weeks, basically alternating between blow drying and flat ironing(keeping hair stretched) until I can find a good lace wig. Hopefully this will make it a smooth transition  *


----------



## Dayjoy

beauti said:


> *hi ladies. I have decided that unless my hair is protected under a wig,weave,or braids, I will be a heat training transitioner. I'm actually 8mos post and my two textures are a nightmare to deal with. Ain't nobody got time to spend two hours detangling  I've had my hair flat ironed for two weeks now,worn in a bun the whole time. Will be pre pooing overnight tonight and dcing tomorrow.Then I will blow dry only and maintain for another two weeks, basically alternating between blow drying and flat ironing(keeping hair stretched) until I can find a good lace wig. Hopefully this will make it a smooth transition  *



I've been wearing my hair mostly flat ironed during my transition, but I didn't think to consider myself a heat training transitioner.  I get a flat iron once a month, wear it out for a while, then ponytail or (wet) bun until my next appointment.  I haven't sustained any heat damage or permanent straightening though.  I know this because my natural hair is still KINKYYYY.    After my chop I'll probably get it flat ironed once every couple of months or so or for special occasions.  But maybe not depending on how my twist/Bantu knot outs look.


----------



## mssoconfused

Carman said:


> I'm at the point where I'm starting to hate my hair!!! I'm just coming up to 7 months... Idk if I've retained any length since I've last posted. Nothing works any more!!! When I flatiron, my hair gets dry and poofy in a matter of minutes! (I had a lady come up to me and tell me I needed my hair done after spending 2 hours that same day doing it) I just roller set my hair Monday and it ended up a tangled poofy mess by mid day Tuesday. It seems like my hair has just given up on cooperating. The only thing that seems to be working are these boring buns!
> 
> I'm really considering trying a upart wig... Or a partial sew in... Idk yet... Anything but this craziness on the top of my head right now!!!
> 
> Any suggestions?



Don't give up yet! The first few months are hardest as you figure out what your hair likes and needs. Increased deep conditioning should help you retain moisture better. Be sure you are using a good protein conditioner at least once per month. When my hair is REALLY acting a monkey I'll mix honey + olive oil in my deep moisture repair conditioner and sit under my heat cap for about an hour. Rinse with ACV and use a leave in. I actually helped my mom transition her hair with the use of wigs and her hair has done a complete 180. Wigs aren't a bad idea as you experiment with your hair.FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT!


----------



## daviine

10 days left. May 12th isn't the best day for a BC bc it's Mother's Day but I am committed to the date. 

A wash and go isn't looking like a good option right now so maybe I'll do a twist-out or a light blow dry.. I really don't know.


----------



## Pinkerton

End of the road for me ladies.  I'm just past one year post and have cut off the remaining relaxer-the last 1/2 inch that was left.  Still dealing with SSKs, but I believe part of the problem is I don't keep my hair stretched enough.  My hair is at an awkward length where it is not quite long enough to do nice twists or braids.  I plan to get my hair trimmed then thrown up in braids until the end of the year, or close to it.  Pictures will have to come later once my right hand heals up.  Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Pinkerton said:
			
		

> End of the road for me ladies.  I'm just past one year post and have cut off the remaining relaxer-the last 1/2 inch that was left.  Still dealing with SSKs, but I believe part of the problem is I don't keep my hair stretched enough.  My hair is at an awkward length where it is not quite long enough to do nice twists or braids.  I plan to get my hair trimmed then thrown up in braids until the end of the year, or close to it.  Pictures will have to come later once my right hand heals up.  Thanks for all the advice.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Carman

mssoconfused said:


> Don't give up yet! The first few months are hardest as you figure out what your hair likes and needs. Increased deep conditioning should help you retain moisture better. Be sure you are using a good protein conditioner at least once per month. When my hair is REALLY acting a monkey I'll mix honey + olive oil in my deep moisture repair conditioner and sit under my heat cap for about an hour. Rinse with ACV and use a leave in. I actually helped my mom transition her hair with the use of wigs and her hair has done a complete 180. Wigs aren't a bad idea as you experiment with your hair.FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT!



I wash and deep condition with honey an oils every week... And protein every 2 weeks. Idk what my hair is going through right now... I think it has an attitude. Lol! 

I have to try and get it straight again to take my senior pics and for graduation. But after that I'm just going to boring bun until I find the perfect upart wig to rock this summer.


----------



## LdyKamz

Does anyone wash in cornrows here? I'm starting to think the only way to keep my hair on my hair on wash days is to wash/deep condition in cornrows. When I was in a weave I was able to do this and my hair was always so soft and fluffy when I took it out. Do you think it is too much manipulation to braid nightly to keep my new growth stretched. 

Right now I have upped my DC's to 2x a week (one of them being a protein DC) and I co wash once a week. It's a Mon, Wed, Fri kind of thing. Does this sound like too much including the braiding?


----------



## havilland

I feel the frustration around here.  Months 4-10-ish are the worst IMO. 

I flat iron when I get sick of my hair and tie it down overnight. Takes about 2-3 days to get it to act "right". Then I just ponytail it for days until I feel like washing it again.  I just took a transition hiatus. Flat ironed two weeks ago and rocked a pony until today. I couldn't be bothered with wash day.  I was just sick of frizz and two textures and deep conditioning etc. however I didn't want to quit. Sorry but transitioning is the pits sometimes. I wanted to relax BADLY a few weeks ago. 

Now I'm ok.   So I deep conditioned overnight with some oils and prepooed this morning for a few hours 

Here is a pic of my pony I rocked for about two weeks.


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> I feel the frustration around here.  Months 4-10-ish are the worst IMO.
> 
> I flat iron when I get sick of my hair and tie it down overnight. Takes about 2-3 days to get it to act "right". Then I just ponytail it for days until I feel like washing it again.  I just took a transition hiatus. Flat ironed two weeks ago and rocked a pony until today. I couldn't be bothered with wash day.  I was just sick of frizz and two textures and deep conditioning etc. however I didn't want to quit. Sorry but transitioning is the pits sometimes. I wanted to relax BADLY a few weeks ago.
> 
> Now I'm ok.   So I deep conditioned overnight with some oils and prepooed this morning for a few hours
> 
> Here is a pic of my pony I rocked for about two weeks.



I agree with this SO MUCH.  I much prefer to put my flat ironed hair away in a pony for a while than to wash it and rip it out impatiently.  If my hair isn't reacting badly, this form of low manipulation is A-OK in my book.  I don't feel like transitioning should have to mean that I take every opportunity to show myself that I can deal with the two textures.  The point for me is to grow it without cutting it until it gets to a length that I am comfortable with.  _By any means necessary. _   Ok, not really, I just wanted to type that.


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl said:


> Does anyone wash in cornrows here? I'm starting to think the only way to keep my hair on my hair on wash days is to wash/deep condition in cornrows. When I was in a weave I was able to do this and my hair was always so soft and fluffy when I took it out. Do you think it is too much manipulation to braid nightly to keep my new growth stretched.
> 
> Right now I have upped my DC's to 2x a week (one of them being a protein DC) and I co wash once a week. It's a Mon, Wed, Fri kind of thing. Does this sound like too much including the braiding?



I think u need to monitor your hair and see IF it's too much. For my hair it definitely would be too much manipulation to braid nightly.


----------



## LaToya28

You ladies have me scared with all this "I hate my hair" talk lol. I'll be 4 months post in a couple weeks and so far I am loving the journey. I've found a routine that works for now (washing and dcing once per week, moisturizing daily, working in sections) and products that keep my hair nice and soft (Shescentit Okra, Silk Dreams Shea What, Cantu Shea butter leave in, Silk Dreams Wheat Germ butter leave in) and styles that keep my new growth somewhat disguised (braidouts, flexirod sets). So right now me and my hair are getting along. Hopefully I'll be that transitioning unicorn who just breezes right through the whole process


----------



## JaszG

Have any of you tried Havanna twists?


----------



## havilland

LaToya28 said:


> You ladies have me scared with all this "I hate my hair" talk lol. I'll be 4 months post in a couple weeks and so far I am loving the journey. I've found a routine that works for now (washing and dcing once per week, moisturizing daily, working in sections) and products that keep my hair nice and soft (Shescentit Okra, Silk Dreams Shea What, Cantu Shea butter leave in, Silk Dreams Wheat Germ butter leave in) and styles that keep my new growth somewhat disguised (braidouts, flexirod sets). So right now me and my hair are getting along. Hopefully I'll be that transitioning unicorn who just breezes right through the whole process



I hope you are a unicorn too. . You are in a good stage right now. You hve products that work and you don't have alot of new growth to contend with.  Ahhhhh month 4......I remember her. Lol. But seriously. I hope your transition is VERY easy. Actually, mine hasn't been that bad. Worst part was getting used to my hair looking different (ie not being straight when wet, and having curly edges that don't like laying down, etc...) and finding products.  Once I conquered those obstacles, I was cool. 

But please remember that some of the ladies here who get frustrated with their hair have WAY MORE new growth than you do, thus the challenge. I'm 22 months post. And I can tell you my honeymoon phase is way over! Me and my natcha hair, wees married now!  Lol 

Keep posting and sharing because each story we tell helps someone.


----------



## Jobwright

If I could find the RIGHT products and technique, I think I would be ok.  Trying to find the right DC, leave in, sealant (oil) and creamy moistuuzer is somewhat of the reason why I am a PJ. I do like to try new things but still when I find something I think works, it only works 1 time. The next time it it just ok....and that is frustrating too. Then, trying to make a style is hard because I am not used to the two textures. And then, when I do manage to actually, for instance, make a nice bun, the edges and puffiness...OMG!  And then again, I start to question, is this pretty?  I mean, natural prettiness is much much different from chemical prettiness. It's like sewing a dress at home and being proud of wearing it and buying a dress at Banana Republic and KNOWING you look good in the dress...if that makes sense.   So I, as you can tell, am really struggling on many levels. But, I'm pushing through!


----------



## Dayjoy

Jobwright said:


> If I could find the RIGHT products and technique, I think I would be ok.  Trying to find the right DC, leave in, sealant (oil) and creamy moistuuzer is somewhat of the reason why I am a PJ. I do like to try new things but still when I find something I think works, it only works 1 time. The next time it it just ok....and that is frustrating too. Then, trying to make a style is hard because I am not used to the two textures. And then, when I do manage to actually, for instance, make a nice bun, the edges and puffiness...OMG!  And then again, I start to question, is this pretty?  *I mean, natural prettiness is much much different from chemical prettiness. It's like sewing a dress at home and being proud of wearing it and buying a dress at Banana Republic and KNOWING you look good in the dress*...if that makes sense.   So I, as you can tell, am really struggling on many levels. But, I'm pushing through!



I LOVE this analogy!  So, SO, *SO* true!


----------



## Amarilles

So...the homemade dress would be natural hair and a relaxer is Banana Republic? I guess if that's true to you then alrighty, but that sure isn't true to everyone. Certainly not to me, at least.


----------



## Rae81

So...earlier before I washed my hair I decided to play with my hair and do a pretend wash and go on a lil section of hair. So I wet the section, put a little conditioner and eco styler gel on my hair. Well one side shrunk up allot and the other side not so much. Don't know how I'm going to do a wash and go for real once I'm natural if one side of my hair shrinks up more then the other.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Hey Everybody!

so I did a chop! It wasn't a big one because I only had a couple of inches from my pixie cut.  So I just decided to get rid of those straight nasty ends on y one year anniversary of transitioning.  I am fully natural, but I still consider myself transitioning.  For instance, I am wearing my hair in two strand twist and pinned up styles until my hair is at a length that I want to wear it out.


----------



## havilland

Amarilles said:


> So...the homemade dress would be natural hair and a relaxer is Banana Republic? I guess if that's true to you then alrighty, but that sure isn't true to everyone. Certainly not to me, at least.



i think what she may have meant was that Banana Republic is more commonly thought of as pretty and that when you have a hand sewn dress it's more rare and while still just as beautiful, if not more, it takes some time to change your thought process so that you accept the hand sewn dress as beautiful.  not that it's not beautiful, but that it takes time to ACCEPT as beautiful.....

at least that's how i read it.  that's my humble opinion anyways......

i know i never thought of my natural hair as beautiful prior to a couple of years ago.  it had nothing to do with whether or not my hair was actually beautiful.  i honestly never thought about my natural hair texture besides when i needed to relax my new growth.   my thought process had to change and my standard of beauty needed to expand to include more diverse ideas.  all i knew up until about 4 years ago was relaxed hair and every measure of beautiful hair in my mind was compared against relaxed hair.  my mindset needed to grow.  my hair is no different than it always was.  it was beautiful all the time.  i just needed to recognize it.


----------



## Jobwright

^^^^^Exactly!  I didn't want to start an argument so I didn't respond but YES!  That was exactly my sentiments. Thank you for understanding havilland !


----------



## miss stress

Hey yall! I want to join this thread because I've recently made BSL and now I feel its time for a change. My last relaxer was in Jan so I'm 4 months post and hoping to transition for 3yrs so my natural hair will be BSL.

I plan to be in either a wig, weave, or braids and cut half an in at each install.

Hopefully it will work out. HHJ EVERYBODY!!


----------



## Jobwright

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> so I did a chop! It wasn't a big one because I only had a couple of inches from my pixie cut.  So I just decided to get rid of those straight nasty ends on y one year anniversary of transitioning.  I am fully natural, but I still consider myself transitioning.  For instance, I am wearing my hair in two strand twist and pinned up styles until my hair is at a length that I want to wear it out.



Congrats!!!!  Now let's see some pics!  ☺


----------



## OneShinyface

Jobwright said:


> ^^^^^Exactly! I didn't want to start an argument so I didn't respond but YES! That was exactly my sentiments. Thank you for understanding @havilland !


 
Jobwright - I TOTALLY got what you were saying. This "transition" is more than just the shedding of the chemical process. It's about "transitioning" your mind to a new way of thinking.

I will turn 50 in July and have had relaxed hair since my parents dropped me off at college in fall of 1981. My last relaxer was in March 2012. This HAS BEEN a transition. Caring for my hair when it was waist length and relaxed was much easier than it is now at BSL and partially natural.

I have to re-think everything from how to wear my hair, to the products I use, to what happens after a workout, to how much time it will take to do everything from 'pooing, to DCs, to styling. And what goes on my hair is important because too because I need to make sure that it won't wreck havoc on my skin.

No, I'm not complaining because I deliberately set upon this path with intention. It's just different. It's a transition...


----------



## havilland

miss stress said:


> Hey yall! I want to join this thread because I've recently made BSL and now I feel its time for a change. My last relaxer was in Jan so I'm 4 months post and hoping to transition for 3yrs so my natural hair will be BSL.
> 
> I plan to be in either a wig, weave, or braids and cut half an in at each install.
> 
> Hopefully it will work out. HHJ EVERYBODY!!



this is me exactly.....i am always under wig, or in a bun.....i miss weaves but i have so much new growth my ends are not having it.  they need to be exposed so they don't tangle up too much.


----------



## moniq

Dayjoy said:


> I agree with this SO MUCH. I much prefer to put my flat ironed hair away in a pony for a while than to wash it and rip it out impatiently. If my hair isn't reacting badly, this form of low manipulation is A-OK in my book. I don't feel like transitioning should have to mean that I take every opportunity to show myself that I can deal with the two textures. The point for me is to grow it without cutting it until it gets to a length that I am comfortable with. _By any means necessary. _ Ok, not really, I just wanted to type that.


 


havilland said:


> I hope you are a unicorn too. . You are in a good stage right now. You hve products that work and you don't have alot of new growth to contend with. Ahhhhh month 4......I remember her. Lol. But seriously. I hope your transition is VERY easy. Actually, mine hasn't been that bad. Worst part was getting used to my hair looking different (ie not being straight when wet, and having curly edges that don't like laying down, etc...) and finding products. Once I conquered those obstacles, I was cool.
> 
> But please remember that some of the ladies here who get frustrated with their hair have WAY MORE new growth than you do, thus the challenge. I'm 22 months post. And I can tell you my honeymoon phase is way over! Me and my natcha hair, wees married now! Lol
> 
> Keep posting and sharing because each story we tell helps someone.


I feel your pain ladies. Rollersets were so easy for me a few months ago but on the 28th I did one and it was a lot of work dealing with all this new growth. I am waiting to work with it again this weekend for a graduation I'm attending.  I am just going to take it one day at a time learning to appreciate my natural hair.


----------



## Rae81

I am 22 months post and am having such a hard time figuring out what to do with my hair. It's getting warmer here which equals humidity so I know if I straighten my hair it won't last long. Braid outs don't look that good or last long I just don't know what to do. I have been cornrowing it up on the weekends but after a couple days it starts to look fuzzy and old. I'm so ready to cut it off

sent from my galaxy


----------



## LaToya28

JaszG said:


> Have any of you tried Havanna twists?



JaszG I haven't but I will be trying them soon as a protective style. They are so cute!


----------



## LaToya28

havilland said:


> I hope you are a unicorn too. . You are in a good stage right now. You hve products that work and you don't have alot of new growth to contend with.  Ahhhhh month 4......I remember her. Lol. But seriously. I hope your transition is VERY easy. Actually, mine hasn't been that bad. Worst part was getting used to my hair looking different (ie not being straight when wet, and having curly edges that don't like laying down, etc...) and finding products.  Once I conquered those obstacles, I was cool.
> 
> But please remember that some of the ladies here who get frustrated with their hair have WAY MORE new growth than you do, thus the challenge. I'm 22 months post. And I can tell you my honeymoon phase is way over! Me and my natcha hair, wees married now!  Lol
> 
> Keep posting and sharing because each story we tell helps someone.



havilland I was just being silly. I realize that you ladies are so much further along than me. Definitely don't want to take that from anyone. I appreciate each and every post because I know what I have to look forward to. I'm cruising now, but I know it's finna get rough!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Jobwright said:


> If I could find the RIGHT products and technique, I think I would be ok.  Trying to find the right DC, leave in, sealant (oil) and creamy moistuuzer is somewhat of the reason why I am a PJ. I do like to try new things but still when I find something I think works, it only works 1 time. The next time it it just ok....and that is frustrating too. Then, trying to make a style is hard because I am not used to the two textures. And then, when I do manage to actually, for instance, make a nice bun, the edges and puffiness...OMG!  And then again, I start to question, is this pretty?  I mean, natural prettiness is much much different from chemical prettiness. It's like sewing a dress at home and being proud of wearing it and buying a dress at Banana Republic and KNOWING you look good in the dress...if that makes sense.   So I, as you can tell, am really struggling on many levels. But, I'm pushing through!



Ditto! Though I'm feeling less and less of this the longer I transition...probably because my friends/co-workers/neighbors are used to seeing the "unpretty" side of my hair that now I hardly think twice before walking out the door lol.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

KammyGirl said:


> Does anyone wash in cornrows here? I'm starting to think the only way to keep my hair on my hair on wash days is to wash/deep condition in cornrows. When I was in a weave I was able to do this and my hair was always so soft and fluffy when I took it out. Do you think it is too much manipulation to braid nightly to keep my new growth stretched.
> 
> Right now I have upped my DC's to 2x a week (one of them being a protein DC) and I co wash once a week. It's a Mon, Wed, Fri kind of thing. *Does this sound like too much including the braiding*?



I don't wear my hair in cornrows but I have a medium-high manipulation regimen (at least compared to some ladies). I co-wash 3-5x a week and braid my hair 2-4x week to wear for a braid out. I would like to wear my styles longer but I just can't seem to preserve them and there is also an issue with re-moisturizing and product buildup. My protein/moisture balance leans more on the protein side which I feel like is probably helping to allow me to manipulate my hair so often (making hair stronger plus all my protein products are better detanglers than my moisturizing products). I have no noticeable breakage. I feel I have average shedding.


----------



## havilland

LaToya28 said:


> havilland I was just being silly. I realize that you ladies are so much further along than me. Definitely don't want to take that from anyone. I appreciate each and every post because I know what I have to look forward to. I'm cruising now, but I know it's finna get rough!



Hey Lady, keep Thinking positive  I'm wishing you a unicorn transition!


----------



## beauti

*I was struggling with the thickness of my new growth just not allowing me to pull my hair back in a neat bun or ponytail so I had to revisit a trusty spritz concoction: in a spray bottle:equal parts water and aloe vera juice, and an oz of rosewater and glycerin. sealed with mahabhringraj oil (i usually use castor, wanted something lighter) my new growth is nice and soft, very moisturized. Will spritz every other day.*


----------



## Rae81

I have this fantasy that once I cuz I'd my relaxed ends my hair will magically be more manageable. But sadly that won't be the case my hair will still be thick etc. But at least I don't have to deal with two textures

sent from my galaxy


----------



## TokyoReina

I did my first wash and go...I washed and everything went downhill. To be fair detangling wasn't that bad but I couldn't deal with it in it's big curlfro state. I was like...now what? It was just sitting on my head. Plus the front leaveout area is definitely heat damaged. Not a curl in sight.

I'm seriously just at a "now what?" stage. I have no idea what to do with this hair and I don't feel cute.


----------



## MileHighDiva

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYj2Ed1W2fs

Motivation for my long term transition sistahs.  I don't think she lost any hair while using that hand held hair dryer w/ super long pic attachment.  Maybe, she edited pulling hair off he dryer pic out of the video.


----------



## TokyoReina

Rae81 said:


> I have this fantasy that once I cuz I'd my relaxed ends my hair will magically be more manageable. But sadly that won't be the case my hair will still be thick etc. But at least I don't have to deal with two textures
> 
> sent from my galaxy



I thought would be the case too. Not dealing with the two textures is a plus though. No ugly straight ends hanging off.


----------



## Jobwright

MileHighDiva that video made me have heart palpitations. I would love love love to have that hair. But me and my dd...Lord HELP!  We would live in the bathroom on Saturdays!  Lol


----------



## Rae81

I washed my hair today and got so frustrated with my hair. I just dont know what to do with it anymore. If this is how its going to be once I am fully natural, I dont know if i will be able to do it


----------



## Dayjoy

Rae81 said:


> I washed my hair today and got so frustrated with my hair. I just dont know what to do with it anymore. If this is how its going to be once I am fully natural, I dont know if i will be able to do it



I am counting on my hair being at least a little easier once I chop these ends.  I BETTER NOT be as challenging as it is now!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Jobwright said:


> MileHighDiva that video made me have heart palpitations. I would love love love to have that hair. But me and my dd...Lord HELP!  We would live in the bathroom on Saturdays!  Lol



Jobwright  You and your DD will! Your on LHCF and your teaching you daughter know, so she'll grow up with good hair practices etc.


----------



## reeseycup

I just installed (DIY) my first ever set of crochet/latch hook puffy twists and I adore them! I am about to upload some pics in my profile. I don't even feel them because I cornrowed my hair with low-med tension and the twist are perfect until early August at the least.


----------



## CandiceC

I'm not BCing this month as I had initially planned.  My hair grows too slow and I want more natural hair on my head before the BC. 

I'm fine with these kinky twists. Low maintenance and I'm still getting compliments. I'd refresh them for a year if I could. My hair does well in extensions. I don't want to go into a boring bun.  

If folks can wear dreads for years, I can wear my kinky twists at least for another month! I need to vary what I do with them though. I'm starting to wear them off my face for variety. Maybe I'll incorporate accessories too.


----------



## Jobwright

reesycup You did a FABULOUS JOB!  Beautiful!!!!!  So full and natural looking!  You will be able to keep these in for 3 months?  That's awesome!


----------



## Jobwright

^^^I meant reeseycup


----------



## AllTooWell

Oh man I am struggling with my hair (it's all basically natural except for maybe 1-2 inches... it's armpit length). I just don't know how to style it. I don't want to wear a fro and I don't have time to put it in tiny braids/twists. And I'm getting tired of just a plain bun.


----------



## january noir

Today is 11 months!   My year anniversary is a month away!


----------



## havilland

Here's your transitioning laugh of the day!

LMBO!!!


1st pic----What I think I look like when i wake up with my 22 months of new growth. 2nd pic----what I actually look like.


----------



## Jobwright

havilland LOL!  Thanks for the comic relief!  That's real though!


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> havilland LOL!  Thanks for the comic relief!  That's real though!



Girl!!!  LOL. I feel all sexy and luxurious on some days with my curlies and then on others I feel like ShoNuff!  

I love it all the same. But dang!  Lol!


----------



## havilland

I am thinking about cutting my ends in July on my anniversary and weaving my hair up the rest of the year.


----------



## rayellejd14

32 weeks post- glad I have a sew in, otherwise I’d go bc. I keep seeing all these pics of short natural hair and I want to try it. I haven’t had short hair since I can remember, since i was 5 and up long hair made me stand out kinda. But if I don’t like it, I guess I can do another sew in.


----------



## Jobwright

havilland said:


> I am thinking about cutting my ends in July on my anniversary and weaving my hair up the rest of the year.



So happy for you making it to your goal!  Awesome and amazing!  Go you!


----------



## Napp

I went back to bunning my hair! I just cant stand my hair cut any more. I am tempted to cut it all off but my hair still can get into a cute looking high bun which is my staple summer look(it goes with everything!) otherwise I would be left with a short curly mullet!

I wash my hair 2-3 times a week now. I have been cowashing, adding a little water based leave in and airdrying in 2 braids overnight. my hair dries super fast this way so in the morning I just slick it back with conditioner and go. My hair is really easy to manage this way and I look cute. I no longer look like I am getting ready to party like its 1899! LOL

I think by airdrying overnight is had made the inside of my hair stop matting up like it would when i did wet buns. Also since going back to keratin treatments my newgrowth is super manageable. BKT just works for me! I am going to stop trying to deny it.

 I just hope my relaxed ends can last another year before I cut! I might cut my hair again once I grow it back to apl just to get rid of the inverted look.


----------



## CandiceC

havilland said:


> I am thinking about cutting my ends in July on my anniversary and weaving my hair up the rest of the year.



July will be here before you know it!


----------



## havilland

CandiceC said:


> July will be here before you know it!



Yeah.  You are right!   ....I'm sick of my ends but I am not ready to deal with my shrinkage.  I wanted to go 3 years.  But to do that I think I need to wear my hair straight more often.  

I don't know.........


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> Yeah.  You are right!   ....I'm sick of my ends but I am not ready to deal with my shrinkage.  I wanted to go 3 years.  But to do that I think I need to wear my hair straight more often.
> 
> I don't know.........



July week be two years for me as well and I am ready to cut also. But like u I'm not ready to deal with the shrinkage either

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Rae81

I have to her my crown under control.it is extremely dry and a total different texture then the rest of my hair.  Does anybody have any suggestions in how to get it to hold onto moisture?

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Jobwright

Rae81 and havilland where do you think your hair would shrink to with that long of a transition?    SL?  What about twisting, then wrapping the twist around your head and pinning them over night so it does not shrink too much?  Maybe they would be at APL with wrapping. IDK...I just can't wait to give my testimony of transitioning that long!  2 years is an AWESOME accomplishment!


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> I have to her my crown under control.it is extremely dry and a total different texture then the rest of my hair.  Does anybody have any suggestions in how to get it to hold onto moisture?
> 
> sent from my galaxy




my crown is the same way.  i spritz it at night with a moisture spray like shea moisture and then i take an applicator bottle of oil and apply it just to that area.  sometimes i baggy for a few minutes to get it to soak in more....the main thing that has helped me is deep conditioning once or twice a week.


----------



## havilland

Jobwright

Hey Lady, This is a pic of me holding my hair at the separation of the relaxed hair and my natural hair.   My hair shrinks to ear-ish.   If I pull/stretch it, it's neck length.  I don't like it. Makes my head look big.....

If i cut the ends off I will hide my hair until it grows out.  I don't like my hair short. Never have.


----------



## Jobwright

havilland Oh My!!!!  Beautiful!  I love your hair. But I feel you on the shrinkage.


----------



## Deziyah

@Napp your hair looks so nice and healthy and beautiful in your siganture?? May I ask what you use when setting your hair?

@Haviland congratulations on making your goal!! And your hari is so beautiful and looks liek it is soo managable!!! (Hair envy alert!!! ) I am a little past 9 months (15 more to go!) and now have a full sew-in weave but its difficult getting my hair underneath moisturized the way I want without the weave getting shiny looking so I may try one more install and then if it still doesn't work go back to the twist/braids...

I have such a yo-yo complex when it comes to my hair...sometimes I love it sometimes I hate it; sometimes its nice and soft and moisturized and managable and then it becomes a birds nest (using the same products).... I am just going to go with the flow until my 2 years hit and I can let go on those dreaded relaxed ends!!!!!!!


----------



## janeemat

havilland said:


> @Jobwright
> 
> Hey Lady, This is a pic of me holding my hair at the separation of the relaxed hair and my natural hair. My hair shrinks to ear-ish. If I pull/stretch it, it's neck length. I don't like it. Makes my head look big.....
> 
> If i cut the ends off I will hide my hair until it grows out. I don't like my hair short. Never have.


 
You have a nice texture going on there girly.  Are you 3 something???


----------



## Rae81

This is what my hair looks like in the front, one side shrinks up more than the other. This is one if the reasons I don't want to cut yet. 



sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

Another boring yummy bun.....


I need a wig.


----------



## Napp

Deziyah

For the rollerset in my siggy I used Novex Argan oil Leave in conditioner. it smoothed out my newgrowth like butter and left my hair so bouncy and shiny! I am currently testing out the whole argan oil line.

 Not too many people in America know about Novex but I really love this brand of hair products! They are very multi funcitional


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> You have a nice texture going on there girly.  Are you 3 something???



Thanks, Chica 

Yes. I'm 3c-ish.  Thin. Unruly. Dry. Fragile. 3C.........


----------



## Deziyah

havilland said:


> Another boring yummy bun.....
> 
> 
> I need a wig.


 
Girl if my bun looked even half as nice as that I would rock them ALL the time... I have the thick, kinky, 4b unruly hair that needs a pound and a half of gel and not to mention cutting off the circulation in my head to keep my frizzies down!!!! 

Napp thank you so much for the tip, I am going to look up that line, hopefully I can get a sample to try.... I have stopped doing roller sets because my new growth would just not cooperate and I loved my roller sets....Keep me posted on how the other products work out...


----------



## reeseycup

Snatched up a few head wraps for the Spring season!


----------



## blue_flower

Okay, I've been transitioning for nearly 14 months now and here are some pictures of my hair after I had washed it a couple weeks ago. I have approximately 6 inches of new growth. I snipped the straight ends from a strand in the back of my head because I was curious to see what the strand would look like totally natural. I have various textures on my head and my hair is very coarse in the back.


----------



## havilland

Deziyah said:


> Girl if my bun looked even half as nice as that I would rock them ALL the time... I have the thick, kinky, 4b unruly hair that needs a pound and a half of gel and not to mention cutting off the circulation in my head to keep my frizzies down!!!!
> 
> Napp thank you so much for the tip, I am going to look up that line, hopefully I can get a sample to try.... I have stopped doing roller sets because my new growth would just not cooperate and I loved my roller sets....Keep me posted on how the other products work out...



Thanks so much.  I like my bun. I'm just sick of it......by the end of the day I look like a three year old that's been in a sandbox!  Lol


----------



## Rae81

washed my hair today and decided to take some texture shots. the first two are the back of my hair and the last two are they front of my hair


----------



## Rae81

I also did something i have never done before i washed my hair in sections. When i was done washing my hair i did not dry it,  i immediately put my leave in and oil in it. My hair was so much more manageable. I wish I would have tried washing in sections a long time ago. Normally when i wash my hair after i detangle it with conditioner and rinse it out, my hair tangles right back up. I just fell back in love with my hair today


----------



## daviine

I had so many more posts I wanted to reply to but I'm not sure how many pages back I'd need to go.  




blue_flower said:


> Okay, I've been transitioning for nearly 14 months now and here are some pictures of my hair after I had washed it a couple weeks ago. I have approximately 6 inches of new growth. I snipped the straight ends from a strand in the back of my head because I was curious to see what the strand would look like totally natural. I have various textures on my head and my hair is very coarse in the back.



Wow.  That's a lot of growth for 14 months.   Or maybe my hair just grows slow.  I'm not sure.  I was all set to post my BC pics next week but uhhhh..... never mind.  



Rae81 said:


> I also did something i have never done before i washed my hair in sections. When i was done washing my hair i did not dry it,  i immediately put my leave in and oil in it. My hair was so much more manageable. I wish I would have tried washing in sections a long time ago. Normally when i wash my hair after i detangle it with conditioner and rinse it out, my hair tangles right back up. I just fell back in love with my hair today



I washed my hair in sections last month and wondered why I was fighting the idea of washing my hair in sections for so long.  Four is the most sections I do though.  

Beautiful hair Rae81.  

CandiceC In case I forget, happy early birthday.  I hope it's a beautiful day!!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

Ok.  I'm going to stop being hard headed.  I will wash my hair in sections this weekend and from now on.

And yesterday made 74 weeks.


----------



## Carman

Hey ladies! Happy Friday! I just wanted to come in and report a good week with me and my hair. We got along for a change! Lol! I wore two big flat twists on the sides of my head and just left them alone... I think that's all my hair wants... Is to be left alone.


----------



## havilland

i am having happy hair day today....no complaining about my hair today.  LOL

i also discovered that my shrinkage is to chin length,not ear length.  

i am deep conditioning before work today.  wish me luck!


----------



## trclemons

Well, I'm 21 weeks post today and my hair is scaring me with how manageable it is.  Either I have found the right products and regimen or there is something wrong with my hair.  

Although I have a little puffiness, I don't think I'm getting the growth I hear everyone else talking about.  I think this is where patience comes in because I am so ready to get enough NG, so I can see my curl pattern and have more thickness.


----------



## rayellejd14

Took out my weave, now I remember why my mother relaxed my hair! It took me 2 days to flat iron. My arms got tired, I was sweating, it was all bad lol. It grew so much though, so I’m very happy. It’s past APL, almost BSL (but I’m 5’0, so no big deal). I need to trim it, but I lost my scissors. I’d post pictures, but I’m so ashamed haha. I want to wear it straight, but I have no Idea how that will happen, so I have it in 4 cornrows for a braidout.


----------



## beauti

*i got my peruvian hair in the mail yesterday so i will be making a u-part wig with a closure. hoping to hide my hair for next couple months*


----------



## JaszG

I slightly went crazy at about 2 this morning. I was seriously about to just CUT it off! I calmed down, but that was only after I cut a section in the back and on the side. I was able to measure my new growth. I also realized how real my shrinkage is. Stretched Its 4-4 1/2 inches. Shrunken it is like an inch. I remember my shrinkage being crazy when I was younger. But I cut it so that I can blend it, or hide it with the rest of my hair. I'm so irked by my relaxed ends after feeling my hair natural, and it is so soft! Ugh. I don't think I'm going to last 2 years. lol. I may chop at my 1 year mark in October.


----------



## Jobwright

Dusted this morning. Prepooing now with wheat germ and EVCO under a plastic cap and skully. Once breakfast is done and I mud wash and tie my dd's hair down, I will cowash, DC, and cornrow my hair back up for my wig. I think I will give the AVJ/glycerin mix one more try as a leave in. I did notice while taking my cornrows out this morning the side with the Scurl was a bit softer, but not a whole lot softer. I messed up last week and did not dilute the AVJ with water and glycerin so my half and half results were skewed a bit. Any who, wish me luck today! It's gonna be a busy one!  Plus, I was too tired last night to do date night, so me and hubby will have to get it in tonight and I am out of town for work all next week so he will need some "special attention" to get him prepped for this week without me. LOL!


----------



## RemyRem

So I haven't been in here posting in a while but I was checking in. And I decided to go out on a limb and Big Chop Yesterday!! And I didn't cry lol! I love it!!


----------



## rayellejd14

RemyRem it looks great!


----------



## Jobwright

Congrats RemyRem


----------



## havilland

RemyRem said:


> So I haven't been in here posting in a while but I was checking in. And I decided to go out on a limb and Big Chop Yesterday!! And I didn't cry lol! I love it!!



Congrats!!!! I really like it!


----------



## Dayjoy

RemyRem You look REALLY cute!  I can't wait 'til next month!


----------



## Jobwright

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE TRANSITIONING moms, godmoms, aunts, sisters, cousins, nieces, grandmas, sisters in spirit, best friends, all of us who have touched a child's life. Have a WONDERFUL DAY!


----------



## daviine

Happy Birthday CandiceC!!!!!!


----------



## CandiceC

daviine said:


> Happy Birthday @CandiceC!!!!!!


daviine
 Thank you! 


I took some twists out at the top and front of my head last night to redo. I washed my hair before retwisting. 
After the wash/condition I did a BC of that section. (Shrinkage is crazy!) I thought about you at the time. I was like I can tell her at least I didn't chicken out on chopping a 15% section.


----------



## trclemons

trclemons said:


> Well, I'm 21 weeks post today and my hair is scaring me with how manageable it is.  Either I have found the right products and regimen or there is something wrong with my hair.
> 
> Although I have a little puffiness, I don't think I'm getting the growth I hear everyone else talking about.  I think this is where patience comes in because I am so ready to get enough NG, so I can see my curl pattern and have more thickness.


Ok, I spoke too soon.  I usually cowash & wash my hair once a week each, but I didn't get a chance to do it last week.  So yesterday, my hair got wet in the rain and I was finally able to wash it today.  

Well, I was scared in another way this time. I encountered more NG than I thought and I was nervous about how I would be able to handle it when all of my hair is like this.  It was so ugly, poofy, shrunken & tangled and for the first time, I was scared that I may not be able to handle my natural hair or being a natural.

I am having some type of weird emotional, self-esteem trip about my appearance as a natural.  Has anyone else experienced this or something similar to it?

BTW:  I'm a little over 21 weeks post.


----------



## Jobwright

trclemons I am at 25 weeks and can definitely understand where you are coming from. Yesterday was a beautiful wash day, but that was after two weeks of a dry tangled mess on wash day. I know that dusting yesterday helped tremendously with the tangles. Also, finding the right balance with moisturizing and sealing is key for me too. We are in this thing together. I know I just have to turn my brain to the right a little bit with this transition. It not the same thought process I have used for the last 30-some years.


----------



## Napp

the back of my hair is mostly natural. i am almost 14 months post! my NG looks so much shorter than other peoples NG


----------



## RemyRem

Thanks Ladies!! 
I'm glad that y'all like it! The shrinkage is real on my head!  Good Luck on the rest of your transitioning!!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I need to make a decision ASAP... 

I am 14 Weeks 4 days today... My roots are okay so far, still  in  process of doing a cpr treatment now, before this pre-poo'ed with a  concoction of dr. Miracles applied first, and then other oils (coconut,  garlic, grape-seed oil) as rec'd by bottle.... I put Honey on ends per  another thread/YouTube or something. Lol... 

After will wash in a few and then Aphogee 2 min.. .

Sometimes I feel like I am doing to much, or just lazy and/or need to  start earlier... (started at about 8:30pm) Cooked dinner so let  oil/honey sit while doing that... Need to be up by 7:30am... 

--

Even though roots are manageable... I dont think I can do curly... It seems like I will lose so much hair as I am a comb girl...
*


----------



## Jobwright

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> I need to make a decision ASAP...
> 
> I am 14 Weeks 4 days today... My roots are okay so far, still  in  process of doing a cpr treatment now, before this pre-poo'ed with a  concoction of dr. Miracles applied first, and then other oils (coconut,  garlic, grape-seed oil) as rec'd by bottle.... I put Honey on ends per  another thread/YouTube or something. Lol...
> 
> After will wash in a few and then Aphogee 2 min.. .
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I am doing to much, or just lazy and/or need to  start earlier... (started at about 8:30pm) Cooked dinner so let  oil/honey sit while doing that... Need to be up by 7:30am...
> 
> --
> 
> Even though roots are manageable... I dont think I can do curly... It seems like I will lose so much hair as I am a comb girl...



Isn't CPR a protien?  Are you sure you need that and the Aphogee?


----------



## Rae81

Does anybody else's natural hair take forever to dry?

sent from my galaxy


----------



## caliscurls

Last time I was in this thread I was contemplating transitioning after only a year then I went and texlaxed   ( don't judge me the relaxer was in the closet already, lol!) 
while its helped substantially i'm still unsatisfied and honestly don't like the dependency on relaxers (again, SMH). Even though my natural hair can be a pain, I really prefer how it feels and I miss it. My relaxer curiosity has been satisfied.

So, here I am, I'm now 7 weeks post to the day and am going to attempt a long term transition. DH hates wigs and braids so it'll be interesting since they were my BFF last time and made it a breeze. I'm BSB and in the MBL challenge...I realize this decision may result in me dropping out of the challenge along with the 12 inches in 12 months but I won't give up just yet.

Here's my plan
- roller set every 1 to 2 weeks depending on my schedule or air dry and bun. * I'm hoping the roller setting really helps me out, my hair does better straight
- detangle and prepoo with my EVCO concoction 
- wash/DC in braids and stop unravelling and rebranding during wash
- once I hit MBL maintain here and continue to trim my ends to thicken them up and then move to WSL and maintain 

I think the last touch-up will work to my advantage since I left most of my curl patten, in all I have increasing degrees of texlaxed hair from the ends (straight) to the roots (natural). Best guess is that I will be relaxer free in 3 years. I'm going to need some mental strength for this, thank goodness I didn't buy my relaxer in advance again.


----------



## Amarilles

^That sounds good, I don't use wigs or weave either. I wear braidouts to accustom myself (and my BF) to curly hair. Washing in braids is such an ease...last wash day I washed in sections instead and the time I saved making the braids I scored right back when detangling, plus some more. Detangling wasn't hard per se, but the hair took more work and I also got 3 SSKs.  No more, going right back to braided sections. 

Napp Your NG looks fine to me especially if I imagine it stretched. It's a bit misleading to compare our unstretched hair since we all have different shrinkage and different perm lengths weighing it down. Lovely pattern by the way!


----------



## Deziyah

Napp I got my novex argon oil leavein in the mail today!!! I'm taking out my weave next week and I'm gonna try it.. I hope to have the same results!!


----------



## Napp

Deziyah I am actually going to do a review later in the week about the whole line. I really like them! I wish they were more popular in the US so i could find more on ground.


----------



## Deziyah

Napp said:


> Deziyah I am actually going to do a review later in the week about the whole line. I really like them! I wish they were more popular in the US so i could find more on ground.



Cool!! I look forward to the review...


----------



## havilland

I am in the midst of a deep conditioning session.  yesterday my hair was so unruly that i stuck my head in the sink at work..... no.  i'm not joking.

I realize that i was behind on my deep protein treatment which should have been done two weeks ago. my hair was letting me know!

i am trying Hairveda Methi Satva protein two step treatment today for the first time.  i will be back with an update later.


----------



## havilland

back to update....the hairveda methi sativa system is bomb!  my hair feels fortified and light and thick but manageable!  i love it....and it's easier to use than aphogee.  i will still use aphoghee, but less often now since my hair isn't damaged perse.  

be back to add a picture(added)

You can see my thin relaxed ends in this photo and the lovely shine I had this morning....my hair did start to revert as the day went on. But it feels good.


----------



## Deziyah

havilland said:


> back to update....the hairveda methi sativa system is bomb! my hair feels fortified and light and thick but manageable! i love it....and it's easier to use than aphogee. i will still use it, but less often now since my hair isn't damaged perse.
> 
> be back to add a picture


 

OMG, you ladies are gonna send me to the poor house!! I have no self control.... looking up this product now.....


----------



## Dayjoy

Today marks 75 weeks.  I'm cutting at 80 and wearing it natural for the first time at 81.  I washed my hair in three sections on Monday and BOY did sectioning make a difference!  I used CON red and ORS Replenishing and had a really easy time.  I'm wearing a bun until next Wednesday when I'll go to the salon a get my LAST transitioning flat iron.  Look at my pics!














My bottom layer is collarbone stretched.  Hopefully I'll have a BAA soon!


----------



## Rae81

Dayjoy said:


> Today marks 75 weeks.  I'm cutting at 80 and wearing it natural for the first time at 81.  I washed my hair in three sections on Monday and BOY did sectioning make a difference!  I used CON red and ORS Replenishing and had a really easy time.  I'm wearing a bun until next Wednesday when I'll go to the salon a get my LAST transitioning flat iron.  Look at my pics!
> 
> http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Dayjoy_photos/media/IMAG1270_zps31ed6516.jpg.html
> http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Dayjoy_photos/media/IMAG1272_zpscad82fd3.jpg.html
> http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Dayjoy_photos/media/IMAG1275_zps9752e31a.jpg.html
> http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Dayjoy_photos/media/IMAG1276_zps3d3540cf.jpg.html
> 
> My bottom layer is collarbone stretched.  Hopefully I'll have a BAA soon!



Lovely hair.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## caliscurls

Dayjoy What's a BAA? Looking good on that growth! 81 weeks is a looooong time! Well done!


----------



## MileHighDiva

^^BAA=Bad A$$ Afro


----------



## caliscurls

Lol! Love it! Can't wait to be able to rock mine again. I told my DH that when I'm natural I feel more like myself with all that hair. Not that I feel bad relaxed, my natural mane just suited my personality better


----------



## Dayjoy

caliscurls said:


> Dayjoy What's a BAA? Looking good on that growth! 81 weeks is a looooong time! Well done!





MileHighDiva said:


> ^^BAA=Bad A$$ Afro



...or Big A$$ Afro.  Can't wait for mine!


----------



## Deziyah

Dayjoy great growth!! Congrats on sticking with it 80 weeks is a long time... And your curl pattern is nice! Can't wait until I'm there... BC 7/25/14!!!


----------



## Amarilles

Real talk I need a converter...why do we use weeks and not months again? This is similar to when my friends are like "my kid is 28376 weeks old today" and I nod and pretend I follow


----------



## january noir

Amarilles said:


> Real talk I need a converter...why do we use weeks and not months again? This is similar to when my friends are like "my kid is 28376 weeks old today" and I nod and pretend I follow



I use months to track my progress.


----------



## havilland

january noir said:


> I use months to track my progress.



Me too!  LMAO!

But I marked the date in an app. So the app tells me how many days....which I find funny. 

So I know from the app that I'm 22 months, 97 weeks or 681 days!

Lmao!


----------



## Amarilles

havilland said:


> Me too!  LMAO!
> 
> But I marked the date in an app. So the app tells me how many days....which I find funny.
> 
> So I know from the app that I'm 22 months, 97 weeks or 681 days!
> 
> Lmao!



Lmao @681 days. To think I've been keeping track by manually counting the months like a peasant. 

I need to check if my calendar does this


----------



## Dayjoy

I chose to count weeks because when I first started coming in this thread there were posters with these large amounts of transition time and I was so excited to see some time go by that I knew I just couldn't wait a WHOLE MONTH to log in.  I wanted to report something more often.  So for me it has been 75 weeks OR 17 months OR almost a year and a half since my last relaxer.  A few more weeks and I won't be counting at all anymore.  Yay!


----------



## havilland

Amarilles said:


> Lmao @681 days. To think I've been keeping track by manually counting the months like a peasant.
> 
> I need to check if my calendar does this



Dayjoy the app is called "days until". It's a countdown. I put in the day of my last relaxer and then the days count off for me.....if that makes sense. So instead of "counting down" it tells me how many days since the event passed. 

I had to step up my game when I came here cus like dayjoy said, I couldn't wait a month. Shoooooot every day was an accomplishment in the beginning. And I'm starting to feel that way again now.....every MINUTE is a feat of strength. Lol


----------



## Rae81

It's been 678  days since my last relaxer. That makes it seem like a extra long time then saying 22 months

sent from my galaxy


----------



## january noir

Hey Ladies,

If all goes well and I don't chicken out, I'm doing the BIG CHOP on Saturday! I made an appointment with my hair guy and it's on! 

I'm not planning to post any pics so don't look for any from me unless I feel so beautiful I can't contain myself.  

It's time to let these ends go.  It will be a year on June 8 since I made the decision to transition.   I want to be free in the Summer and learn to deal with my natural hair and if I don't like it, I can always buy a wig or wear a weave.

I'll be back and let you know if it's a done deal.


----------



## ezina

Congrats and good luck, january noir! I can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## january noir

ezina said:


> Congrats and good luck, january noir! I can't wait to see those pics!



Thanks ezina
Nooooo pics though!   UNLESS, it's to die for, but I've had short hair before and it's airight; nothing to write home about.      I know I'm going to have to cut it into a shape because I have funny hair.


----------



## JaszG

Ladies, I big chopped last Saturday. May 11th. I know I was supposed to wait, but I just couldn't take the shedding and craziness going on with my hair! It is mostly 4 inches all around with some sections up to 5 inches. I also may be dealing with "scab hair" in my front left section but I won't know that for sure until it grows out more. I am trying to combat the dryness!


----------



## Dayjoy

JaszG !  Spring is here and BCs are in the (h)air.  Y'all are getting me excited!


----------



## JaszG

Thank you!! Haha! You're so right! It was getting too hot to deal with all of that tangled hair.


----------



## havilland

JaszG said:


> Ladies, I big chopped last Saturday. May 11th. I know I was supposed to wait, but I just couldn't take the shedding and craziness going on with my hair! It is mostly 4 inches all around with some sections up to 5 inches. I also may be dealing with "scab hair" in my front left section but I won't know that for sure until it grows out more. I am trying to combat the dryness!



Congrats!!!!!   so happy for you . Share your new experiences.  

now....Are you  gonna share some pics or what?


----------



## pattyr5

I made it to the 9 month in my transition...so proud of myself. So many people chopping now. I gotta stay focused. There's no way I could rock a TWA....so onward.


----------



## Amarilles

I just discovered four greys. FOUR. 

I blame transitioning on this


----------



## Lanea87

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am still hanging in. Both textures still on my head, how long though is the question?



69 weeks post, just took my braids out after 8 weeks. I think imma cut at 70!


----------



## january noir

100% Natural as of 1:19pm est today!


----------



## OneShinyface

OMG!! Congrats january noir !!!! I'm so excited for you!!! How do you feel?


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir said:


> 100% Natural as of 1:19pm est today!



WHAAAAT?!?!?!  Y'all need to stop now.  I'm getting so jealous.   to you january noir!  I know you said no pics, but I sure wish I could see some.

These 4 1/2-5 1/2 weeks can't go by quick enough!


----------



## Lanea87

After using the app, I found out that I am 71 weeks post today and not 69 as I counted on my own.


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> WHAAAAT?!?!?!  Y'all need to stop now.  I'm getting so jealous.   to you january noir!  I know you said no pics, but I sure wish I could see some.
> 
> These 4 1/2-5 1/2 weeks can't go by quick enough!



Gotta fix the pic.  It's sideways.  I hate that the iPhone and the LHCF app does that.  :rant:


----------



## caliscurls

january noir it looks great!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir That is SO PRETTY!  It suits you so well too!  You have hair that I look at and wonder, "Why did she ever relax in the first place?"


----------



## Deziyah

january noir very nice!!! Looks very good on you!! Congrats on being 100% natural great way to start summer!!! I wish I could do it but I jus don't think the twa fits my face... Going to keep my transition going until at least the end if the year... I would be about 1 1/2 yr post by then....


----------



## january noir

I'm home now and here's better pics.  I LOVE IT!  I don't know what it's going to look like in the morning and after my Spin class!


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> january noir That is SO PRETTY!  It suits you so well too!  You have hair that I look at and wonder, "Why did she ever relax in the first place?"


Dayjoy
I love you and your compliment! 



caliscurls said:


> january noir it looks great!!!


Thanks caliscurls! 



OneShinyface said:


> OMG!! Congrats january noir !!!! I'm so excited for you!!! How do you feel?


OneShinyface
I feel like I can take on the world with my bad self!  



ezina said:


> Congrats and good luck, january noir! I can't wait to see those pics!


ezina
Soooo, I broke down ezina and I do feel great and I'm sure each day will get better!     I can't wait to see what it looks like in 1 year, 2 years, then 5 years from now.


----------



## jellynote

january noir said:


> I'm home now and here's better pics.  I LOVE IT!  I don't know what it's going to look like in the morning and after my Spin class!





I love your hair! It looks really good and healthy!


----------



## january noir

jellynote said:


> I love your hair! It looks really good and healthy!



Thanks jellynote!
It feels great.  It actually looks better in person.


----------



## ezina

Pretty curls,january noir! And congrats on your BC!!


----------



## havilland

january noir you look stunning. Flawless. Perfection!!!!!  I love it.


----------



## Dayjoy

Four more weeks until my Transition Chop!


----------



## january noir

Thanks Ladies for the compliments for my BC!  Shrinkage is a BEAST!  
I am getting acquainted with my natural hair and she's pretty pleasant.  She has lots of different personalities though; curly on top, super kinky just behind her sister curly and coiled at the nape.  

This is going to be interesting...


----------



## havilland

january noir said:


> Thanks Ladies for the compliments for my BC!  Shrinkage is a BEAST!
> I am getting acquainted with my natural hair and she's pretty pleasant.  She has lots of different personalities though; curly on top, super kinky just behind her sister curly and coiled at the nape.
> 
> This is going to be interesting...



so glad you came back to post!


----------



## havilland

I have been rocking my ponytail for over a week now. I decided that even though it's not the best/healthiest option, I flat iron and wear my hair straight sometimes to give myself a break.  It seems to work nicely for me to keep me sane!


----------



## Amarilles

They other day as I braided the side, I left the middle out and bent/hid the relaxer to the side. 

Ah fauxhawk....I wiiiiiish.






Also, I don't understand my busted hairline erplexed


----------



## january noir

havilland said:


> so glad you came back to post!



Of course havilland!

I will stop in from time to time and see how everyone is doing as well as sharing my experience for those that are on the fence about doing the "deed." 

Today was the first cleanse I gave myself.  Not too bad at all.   I used Wen, a leave-in and threw some curling jelly on my head and air dried.  I don't mind my TWA (after the shrinkage); it looks quite cool and when I do my makeup and put on my clothes and jewelry, I look very fashionable and chic.


----------



## CandiceC

january noir said:


> Thanks Ladies for the compliments for my BC!  Shrinkage is a BEAST!
> I am getting acquainted with my natural hair and she's pretty pleasant.  She has lots of different personalities though; curly on top, super kinky just behind her sister curly and coiled at the nape.
> 
> This is going to be interesting...



It's super cute!

Congrats!


----------



## Dayjoy

january noir said:


> Of course havilland!
> 
> I will stop in from time to time and see how everyone is doing as well as sharing my experience for those that are on the fence about doing the "deed."
> 
> Today was the first cleanse I gave myself.  Not too bad at all.   I used Wen, a leave-in and threw some curling jelly on my head and air dried.  I don't mind my TWA (after the shrinkage); it looks quite cool and when I do my makeup and put on my clothes and jewelry,* I look very fashionable and chic.*



I KNOW YOU DO!!!! 

Funny you say that about stopping in from time to time.  I only started coming back over to the Hair Forum again after my decision to transition.  After I cut, I won't feel like I have a home over here on the Hair side anymore. This is the only thread I come over here for.   I'm going to still be posting here and y'all are going to be telling me to MOVE ON!


----------



## havilland

Dayjoy said:


> I KNOW YOU DO!!!!
> 
> Funny you say that about stopping in from time to time.  I only started coming back over to the Hair Forum again after my decision to transition.  After I cut, I won't feel like I have a home over here on the Hair side anymore. This is the only thread I come over here for.   I'm going to still be posting here and y'all are going to be telling me to MOVE ON!



don't leave us!!!!! 

when i cut my hair i will still come here.  i love y'all!


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> *I KNOW YOU DO!!!! *
> 
> Funny you say that about stopping in from time to time.  I only started coming back over to the Hair Forum again after my decision to transition.  After I cut, I won't feel like I have a home over here on the Hair side anymore. This is the only thread I come over here for.  *I'm going to still be posting here and y'all are going to be telling me to MOVE ON!*



Awww!  THANKS Dayjoy!  

No they won't.  You won't be by yourself.  I'll be coming by too!


----------



## daviine

Dayjoy said:


> I KNOW YOU DO!!!!
> 
> Funny you say that about stopping in from time to time.  I only started coming back over to the Hair Forum again after my decision to transition.  After I cut, I won't feel like I have a home over here on the Hair side anymore. This is the only thread I come over here for.   I'm going to still be posting here and y'all are going to be telling me to MOVE ON!



I left the hair board for a few years and came back because I was transitioning and didn't know what to do with my hair.  I avoid the hair threads for the most part but this has been my home for over a year.  

RemyRem
JaszG
january noir

Congrats on your big chops; you look great!  

I did my multiple snips on 5/12 so I am no longer transitioning.  I love my hair and really wish I had returned to natural a long time ago.  I have not really tried to style my hair in any special kind of way so I don't really have any special pics to post.  

I wish the rest of you a smooth transition.  I'm still subscribed to this thread, so I'll poke my head in for big chop announcements.


----------



## january noir

Thanks daviine!  Congrats to you too!

I've relocated to the TWA thread (I hope to move on from there quickly though), but I will always come through this neighborhood from time to time and visit!


----------



## Carman

january noir said:


> I'm home now and here's better pics.  I LOVE IT!  I don't know what it's going to look like in the morning and after my Spin class!



Looks beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## MsDee14

daviine You Big chopped??? Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

daviine said:


> I left the hair board for a few years and came back because I was transitioning and didn't know what to do with my hair.  I avoid the hair threads for the most part but this has been my home for over a year.
> 
> RemyRem
> JaszG
> january noir
> 
> Congrats on your big chops; you look great!
> 
> I did my multiple snips on 5/12 so I am no longer transitioning.  I love my hair and really wish I had returned to natural a long time ago.  I have not really tried to style my hair in any special kind of way so I don't really have any special pics to post.
> 
> I wish the rest of you a smooth transition.  I'm still subscribed to this thread, so I'll poke my head in for big chop announcements.



Really weird, but why did this post almost make me teary?    Maybe because you called this your "home." I hang out mostly in the Makeup and Nail Fanatics Forums, but this is my Hair Forum "home" right here too.


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:


> daviine You Big chopped??? Congrats!!!!



MsDee14 Yes ma'am!  But I just washed my hair and found some stray straight hairs but I'm still calling 5/12 the official day.  Who knows how much longer I'll find strays?

When I was on the board the first go-round, I always posted pics but the Internet is forever so I'm a little paranoid about it.  But it doesn't feel right to post for so long in a thread and not show _something_, so I'm working on it.  I'll either post a link or post a pic and then delete it.  I don't know.  I have to get the pics off my phone first.  But don't hold your breath waiting for glamour shots okay?    I'll be posting my #nofilter pics.  



Dayjoy said:


> Really weird, but why did this post almost make me teary?    Maybe because you called this your "home." I hang out mostly in the Makeup and Nail Fanatics Forums, but this is my Hair Forum "home" right here too.




It really is/was my home (so confused lol)--it was the place I felt the safest because there was no drama, there is/was real support and it was a nice and cozy group.  But now that I've "bc"ed, I'll have to find a new place to live. 

  I would hang with you in the Makeup and Nail Fanatics Forum Dayjoy but my make up skills are nonexistent.  I used to be one of those people who proudly didn't wear makeup.  Shhhhh....  I'll post in the Nail forum again if I ever get my nails to recuperate from all the acetone...  But I digress....


----------



## trclemons

january noir said:


> I'm home now and here's better pics.  I LOVE IT!  I don't know what it's going to look like in the morning and after my Spin class!


Beautiful....and not just the hair.  Congratulations!


----------



## havilland

i made an appointment to chop my relaxed ends in july....and then quickly cancelled.

i have about 6 inches of relaxed hair left.....ain't no way i am cutting 6 inches of hair!

i am going to go and get a trim.  i wanted to weave my hair up but i can't do braids with these two textures fighting.  that will be a detangle nightmare when i take it down....so i guess i just have to deal a little bit longer.

i am not about having short hair with this big jumbo head of mine.  no mam!


----------



## Deziyah

I took my weave out today and had a complete meltdown... I absolutely HATE my relaxed ends  ... I was soooo tempted to BC at that very moment..... I did a protein treatment which my Natural hair loved but my relaxed ends hated.... detangling was extremely difficult from the line of demarcation down even though I combed from ends to roots with my wide tooth... every time I would get up to my natural and go down it would get tangled at the line like my relaxed ends just didn't want to let go of each other!!!!! I just took a quick look at my flat twists and think I over oiled my hair because it is very greasy....

I will sleep on it tonight and take them down and if they are still greasy I will co-wash, throw in the curlformers and pray for the best...... idk anymore.... getting really frustrated at my transition at this moment... Thanks for letting me vent......


----------



## Rae81

Took my bun down and my two year old cousin decided to play in my hair. I knew I'm gonna regret this later when my hair is full of tangles

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Lanea87

Im natural, as of Saturday....May 25, 2013


----------



## swite

I did a wash & go.  It looked pretty good because I'm lightly texlaxed, but I have some scraggly relaxed ends that didn't blend well.  I trimmed the really damaged straight ones out.  I'm so tempted to keep trimming, lol


----------



## Deziyah

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im natural, as of Saturday....May 25, 2013



Congrats!!! Enjoy your natural journey


----------



## daviine

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im natural, as of Saturday....May 25, 2013



Yay!!!!!! Congrats ZebraPrintLover!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

ZebraPrintLover


----------



## havilland

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im natural, as of Saturday....May 25, 2013



Yay!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Rae81

My hair is just rebelling lately. I have been wearing buns for a long time and now my hair want to act up. I put gel in it and my hair just laughs at it and instead of laying down like it's supposed to, it curls up. So by the middle of the day my hair is sticking up. I don't know what to do with out

sent from my galaxy


----------



## caliscurls

9 weeks post, ha! I have such a long way to go. At first I was going to roller set my way back to my natural mane but..,man that takes so much time! And I don't even wear down more than a day. I'm new at roller setting though so that's part of the issue. I'm trying to find reasonably quick and healthy ways to cleanse and condition my hair weekly with minimal breakage so yesterday I put in some cornrows, washed and DC'd with Silk Dreams then sat under the dryer for 30 min. Originally the plan was to take out the cornrows and put my hair in a bun...but I got lazy and instead dusted off a wig i haven't worn in ages and threw it on - oh well! I'll hopefully keep this style until Friday, then go back to the original plan...if I could get away with doing this in rotation every other week that would be great. 

I'm also considering using QOD Max Organiq to get me through this transition once I hit 12 to14 weeks. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## caliscurls

Rae81 said:


> My hair is just rebelling lately. I have been wearing buns for a long time and now my hair want to act up. I put gel in it and my hair just laughs at it and instead of laying down like it's supposed to, it curls up. So by the middle of the day my hair is sticking up. I don't know what to do with out
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Rae81 Have you tried shea or another type of butter instead of gel? Sometimes butters work better for me. I spritz with water lightly, smooth on the butter...then smooth some  more , tie a scarf on, and let it set for 20 min.


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> My hair is just rebelling lately. I have been wearing buns for a long time and now my hair want to act up. I put gel in it and my hair just laughs at it and instead of laying down like it's supposed to, it curls up. So by the middle of the day my hair is sticking up. I don't know what to do with out
> 
> sent from my galaxy



This is how my hair acts when it needs a deep protein treatment.  Maybe it's time for a nice long deep conditioner. (Not suggesting protein, my hair just happens to love protein).  

When I need a deep conditioner my hair just acts a fool.  And products don't work etc....I get mad and want to cut all my hair off. Then I do a treatment and I trip off of how nice my hair starts to act. Amazing.....


HTH


----------



## havilland

23 months post.  I was gonna cut on my anniversary. But I'm not now.  I can't do it. 

I'm at a loss of what to do all summer with this hair. 

I hve dreams at night about relaxing bone straight.  I won't...... I promise....

Ponytail yesterday after deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> This is how my hair acts when it needs a deep protein treatment.  Maybe it's time for a nice long deep conditioner. (Not suggesting protein, my hair just happens to love protein).
> 
> When I need a deep conditioner my hair just acts a fool.  And products don't work etc....I get mad and want to cut all my hair off. Then I do a treatment and I trip off of how nice my hair starts to act. Amazing.....
> 
> HTH



I was just thinking abut doing an overnight deep condition

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> I was just thinking abut doing an overnight deep condition
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Don't do overnight. Just my opinion but that could result in a setback with two textures just waitin to get tangled up together with conditioner.  I would just do a deep treatment with heat for 30 minutes and call it a day....

IMHO


----------



## havilland

I think I am going to trim a couple of inches today.

Le sigh.....

Edited post to add pictures of the trim.  Not too much of a difference.  

Good- the pesky ends that kept tangling because they are so old and so weak are gone And not hindering my detangling. 

Not so good --my Ponytail looks a little less "full". 

REALLY not so good ---I looked at some pics from last summer when I had less natural hair on my head and more texlaxed hair and I loved them!....makes me want to texlax again. I won't.....but I love the looser curls and the ease that they represented.

Funny, I have to remind myself that those curls seemed difficult at the time.   So I journey on to natural land with my Eco styler and conditioner in hand......

First pic example of a bad ponytail day so you can see those tragic texlaxed ends and what they look like two years after processing. 

Second  pic. A better Pony tail day before cut 

Third pic. ponytail after I cut two inches. All I do is keep cutting my progress away.....


----------



## reeseycup

Jobwright said:


> reesycup You did a FABULOUS JOB!  Beautiful!!!!!  So full and natural looking!  You will be able to keep these in for 3 months?  That's awesome!



I am still wearing these twists (crochet puffy) 4 wks deep yesterday and will keep them for another 3 wks. I will remove them onbor after 6/21/13 (when work is over for the summer). I will do an ayurvedic treatment (cowashing before the treatment). I hv been on a no poo routine since mid-dec and my hair loves it! This is my 69th straight night of the GHE. My next set of crochet puffy twists will be EXTREMELY fluffy puffy...but it will be in the form of a short afro. Excited to do this style! I hv 3 packs of janet collection afro kinky hair ready and waiting. That was an error as I know for a fact that I could not keep these for 3 months... 7 wks is good to go thouh.  I will be doing different variations of crochet styles til my one yr anni of my layered NL haircut (dec 9, 2012). last length check, I was slightly below collarbone (4-22-13). I will not length check until late Nov 2013  for comparison photos.


----------



## veesweets

Time seems to be moving fast yet so slow! I'm trying to remain patient and not get bored cause I'm no where near ready to cut. Next spring will be here before I know it


----------



## londonfog

I could've sworn that I posted on this thread on Thursday but I guess it didn't go through.  I decided to go ahead & long term transition in April & did my own kinky twists for the second time ever. I was right at 12 weeks post at the time & have been having the twists in for 6 weeks. I just took them out tonight & DC'd for about an hour with ORS Replenishing conditioner then poo'd with a sulfate free poo. The detangling was a beast!  I heard that the first few months were a breeze since there's not that much NG but I'm a little past 4 months now & while I was standing in the mirror sectioning my heard to air dry all I could think was "Ish just got real!!!"  

However, once I applied my Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter to my NG the world was alright with me. I'm going to try to go at least 12 months but that depends on how much NG I have left because I may go longer.  I plan on getting a few phony ponies to help get through the next few months & then attempt bunning when she's longer. I'm trying to steer clear of my wig for a while to give my edges a break from being rubbed on but I may have to wear one tomorrow until I can get to the BSS for a pony.


----------



## Rae81

So I did a braid out and it looked good but by the time I got to work it poofed up and looked like a bush smh . It's a good thing I bought a hair tie and some Bobbie pins and was able to put it in a bun, even though it looks messy. If only I had a scarf to put on my edges

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Rae81

I think the top of my hair in the front is damaged I don't know from what. The sides are so shiny and healthy looking. But the top part is dull and dry looking. Does anybody have any suggestions as to how to reverse the damage

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> I think the top of my hair in the front is damaged I don't know from what. The sides are so shiny and healthy looking. But the top part is dull and dry looking. Does anybody have any suggestions as to how to reverse the damage
> 
> sent from my galaxy



did you do the deep conditioner?  sounds like you need a deep conditioner and an oil rinse to replenish the top of your hair.

sorry your hair turned on you.....mine does that alot.   i carry a scarf, gel and ponytail holder in my purse.....i will sit in the bathroom at work with a scarf on for ten minutes....i just don't care anymore!  this ish is ny any means necassary!


----------



## AudraChanell

Ive only been transitioning since December 31 so I'm pretty much still wearing my hair steamed straight, with some reversion during bad weather.  I also wear flat twist and protective styles here and there, but so far so good!


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> did you do the deep conditioner?  sounds like you need a deep conditioner and an oil rinse to replenish the top of your hair.
> 
> sorry your hair turned on you.....mine does that alot.   i carry a scarf, gel and ponytail holder in my purse.....i will sit in the bathroom at work with a scarf on for ten minutes....i just don't care anymore!  this ish is ny any means necassary!



I did do the deep conditioner but it's been like that for awhile. I.think it's from using the brush alot for my buns. I will up my deep conditioning and try the oil as well. I was so upset when I got to work and my hair looked like that. But I will be putting a scarf in my emergency hair kit lol

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Jobwright

I have been wearing this faux bun for about 3 weeks now, cowashing weekly. This makes life good for me with my trusty Elasta QP deep condish, Eco gel and oil. 6 and a half momths in!  Never woulda made it without LHCF!  And I love the way my hair "waves up" with the gel!  Great hair days!


----------



## daviine

I couldn't figure out how to upload my pics upwards and not sideways so here is a link to a few pictures.   

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/JQqwF7/


----------



## Dayjoy

daviine said:


> I couldn't figure out how to upload my pics upwards and not sideways so here is a link to a few pictures.
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/JQqwF7/



OMGoodness daviine!  That is some beautiful hair!


----------



## daviine

Thanks Dayjoy!  There are some parts that I'm still learning to work with(mainly the top half  ) but I'm grateful for all the SSKs, kinks, naps, frizz, spirals, crimps, whatever.


----------



## Rae81

daviine said:


> Thanks Dayjoy!  There are some parts that I'm still learning to work with(mainly the top half  ) but I'm grateful for all the SSKs, kinks, naps, frizz, spirals, crimps, whatever.



Love your hair, makes me want to go chop off my hair. How long were you transitioning?

sent from my galaxy


----------



## daviine

Rae81 said:


> Love your hair, makes me want to go chop off my hair. How long were you transitioning?
> 
> sent from my galaxy


Thanks Rae81!  

I transitioned for 18 months. I started snipping here and there and by the 17th month I had snipped most of it off. I saved whatever little straggly relaxed hair that was left to chop for the 18th month.


----------



## Britt

daviine your hair looks absolutely beautiful! It's sooo thick and pretty! How did u style ur hair mostly throughout ur transition? U hv a good amt of length too- enough to do nice twist outs.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy

daviine said:


> Thanks Rae81!
> 
> I transitioned for 18 months. I started snipping here and there and by the 17th month I had snipped most of it off. I saved whatever little straggly relaxed hair that was left to chop for the 18th month.



That's 18 months (plus 3 weeks?) of new growth?!?!  Now I'm REALLY excited.  When I cut in two weeks I'LL be 18 months, 3 weeks!  I HOPE I have near that much length.

ETA Ok.  I see you BCed last month.   STILL EXCITED!


----------



## daviine

Brittster said:


> daviine your hair looks absolutely beautiful! It's sooo thick and pretty! How did u style ur hair mostly throughout ur transition? U hv a good amt of length too- enough to do nice twist outs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you so much Brittster.  At first I tried braidouts but that was way too much manipulation so I gave that ish up quickly.  I only wore twistouts and braidouts if I was going out but since they're unpredictable, that usually resulted in a half-up, half-down style.  

I basically wore my hair in a bun.  I'm a minimalist.



Dayjoy said:


> That's 18 months (plus 3 weeks?) of new growth?!?!  Now I'm REALLY excited.  When I cut in two weeks I'LL be 18 months, 3 weeks!  I HOPE I have near that much length.
> 
> ETA Ok.  I see you BCed last month.   STILL EXCITED!



The first three pics are on the actual bc day and the last pic is from this weekend.  It doesn't feel like a lot but I'm glad you're excited about it--now I am too.  

I'm going to edit my siggy and add my BC date--I forgot to do that.  

Side note:  I went to a party this weekend and saw some family members that haven't seen me for a while.  They didn't even comment on the fact that I was natural but that my hair was short.   Okay.


----------



## havilland

daviine


Looks good girl!!!!  Wow!


----------



## Jobwright

daviine. Beautiful!!!! Go girl!!!!!


----------



## missbugg21

I reached 9 months post on 6/1/13!  I'm so happy about this milestone because I've tried transitioning twice before (since 2010) and I could NEVER make it past the 8 month mark.  I would always go back to a relaxer because I didn't know what to do with my hair and my NG was so unmanageable.  But now, I'm feeling super confident that I can do this for the long haul.

I've found my staple products and I've simplified my regimen so it doesn't take all weekend to do my hair.  I'm thoroughly enjoying this journey so far and I definitely think I'll be sticking with it looooong term. 

P.S. My transitioning goal is at least 2 years (maybe longer).


----------



## mz.rae

Hi everyone!! I just subscribed to this site and have been wanting to contribute to this thread for so long!! I am currently 19 in a half months in my transitioning and just had some box braids put into my hair a few weeks ago. I plan on cutting the rest of the relaxed ends off once I get these braids taken out. I really excited to be apart of this site now!!


----------



## MsDee14

duplicate post


----------



## MsDee14

daviine said:


> I couldn't figure out how to upload my pics upwards and not sideways so here is a link to a few pictures.
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/JQqwF7/


 
daviine Your hair is soooo beautiful and you have sooo much of it!!


----------



## DaLady82

Hi, I believe this is my first post to this thread. I have been contemplating transitioning for the longest. Today makes 20 weeks 4 days post relaxer. So I think I am transitioning. Hopefully I can deal with these two textures. If I cannot deal with it, I will texlax but I really wanna give this a real shot.


----------



## Napp

I got fed up with wearing my hair in a bun so i straightened. my hair was so silky and straight but when i was ready to leave the house it started to puff up terribly. I didn't want all of the time i wasted straightening my hair to go to waste but i just dont have the zest for hair care like i used to. so i wet it up in sections and cut off my relaxed ends. I hate the short look but im hoping that this will make things easier for me. I also need to start putting a dent in my stash.

here is a lazy pic of m dry hair


----------



## caliscurls

I love your curls Napp! Looks great!


----------



## daviine

Napp said:


> I got fed up with wearing my hair in a bun so i straightened. my hair was so silky and straight but when i was ready to leave the house it started to puff up terribly. I didn't want all of the time i wasted straightening my hair to go to waste but i just dont have the zest for hair care like i used to. so i wet it up in sections and cut off my relaxed ends. I hate the short look but im hoping that this will make things easier for me. I also need to start putting a dent in my stash.
> 
> here is a lazy pic of m dry hair



Your hair looks so pretty! Does it have any product on it? It's so shiny-- mine tends to dry looking dusty...


----------



## daviine

MsDee14 said:


> daviine Your hair is soooo beautiful and you have sooo much of it!!



Merci MsDee14!


----------



## Napp

daviine said:


> Your hair looks so pretty! Does it have any product on it? It's so shiny-- mine tends to dry looking dusty...




thanks! yes it has "kismera energizing leave in" in it. I really like this product. it made my hair so straight and silky like i got it done at the salon when i flat ironed with it. plus it defines my curls and makes it shine like crazy. It doesnt feel greasy or crunchy to the touch either. I bought the liter size and im glad i did


----------



## Jobwright

Napp said:


> thanks! yes it has "kismera energizing leave in" in it. I really like this product. it made my hair so straight and silky like i got it done at the salon when i flat ironed with it. plus it defines my curls and makes it shine like crazy. It doesnt feel greasy or crunchy to the touch either. I bought the liter size and im glad i did



Where did you buy Kismera?  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Napp

Jobwright said:


> Where did you buy Kismera?  Your hair is gorgeous!



i bought this particular product on ebay. it was like $33 with free shipping. if i wanted to i could just use this leave in and a moisturizing shampoo and be good.

i love trying new things to much though.

I also buy kismera products in the beauty supply store, they are usually cheaper except when it comes to the liter sizes.so far pretty much every product i have bought from this line has been worth the money.


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp!  Nobody has said it, but this was your BC, right?  And thanks for telling us about Kismera.  I'm definitely going to the BSS to look for this.


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> Napp!  Nobody has said it, but this was your BC, right?  And thanks for telling us about Kismera.  I'm definitely going to the BSS to look for this.



Yes this was my real BC with all of the cutting i have been doing though i didnt have to cut off that much hair. i was practically holding on to a few strands of hair

 so far with day 2 hair my hair isnt as shiny but it is still very defined. I dont even need to wash my hair again. i just put it in a puff. my hair is still soft too.


----------



## daviine

Napp said:


> Yes this was my real BC with all of the cutting i have been doing though i didnt have to cut off that much hair. i was practically holding on to a few strands of hair
> 
> so far with day 2 hair my hair isnt as shiny but it is still very defined. I dont even need to wash my hair again. i just put it in a puff. my hair is still soft too.



Napp Congrats on your BC! I thought I might have missed out on something. Again, your hair is beautiful!!!!  

Are you going to be a straight-haired natural?


----------



## Napp

daviine said:


> Napp Congrats on your BC! I thought I might have missed out on something. Again, your hair is beautiful!!!!
> 
> Are you going to be a straight-haired natural?



i am not going to be a 100% straight haired natural but i will straighten regularly. or i might do the straight in the winter curly in the summer thing.


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> Yes this was my real BC with all of the cutting i have been doing though i didnt have to cut off that much hair. i was practically holding on to a few strands of hair
> 
> so far with day 2 hair my hair isnt as shiny but it is still very defined. I dont even need to wash my hair again. i just put it in a puff. my hair is still soft too.



Pretty!  Congrats again!   Your hair is too cute!


----------



## Postal

Hi everyone
It's my first time posting in this thread and I'm a long time-transitioner!

Anyone here afraid that they might hate their hair after the long and ardous transitioning journey? 

I keep watching these big chop videos on youtube and just hope my experience is just as magical


I've been transitioning for 13 months


----------



## Jobwright

Postal you are not alone. Although some may not speak their apprehension out loud, trust, you are not alone!  Good for you for keeping it 100!  I am concerned that I won't be able to manage the texture into nice styles, concerned with breakage, concerned with my curls not clumping, concerned about teeny tiny curls that will look like an Afro (not the look I'm going for), concerned about shrinkage, concerned about heat damage if I try to flat iron for a change here and there...just concerned. That's why I'm not BCing. I want the full time to experiment and figure my hair out while I still have some length. I have to admit, I am enjoying the journey for the most part, but if I could surrender the "what ifs" I would be much happier. This time is definitely teaching patience, how to properly care for my hair and to love natural hair. I love to feel the texture when I cowash, just not sure how to keep that same texture when dry. Time will tell.  I am  6.5 months in so you are much further along than I am. I catch myself staring at and being distracted by other women I see in the world with natural hair. Most times they are so excited that someone noticed, complimented them and willing to share their story and regi. I am going for a 2 yr transition. We shall see!


----------



## havilland

Postal said:


> Hi everyone
> It's my first time posting in this thread and I'm a long time-transitioner!
> 
> Anyone here afraid that they might hate their hair after the long and ardous transitioning journey?
> 
> I keep watching these big chop videos on youtube and just hope my experience is just as magical
> 
> I've been transitioning for 13 months



Heck yeah!  I think everyone is different. But when I first started transitioning I was VERY APPREHENSIVE. 

Now I'm almost two years in and I hve more natural hair than relaxed. So I know what my hair will essentially look like And I'm ok with it. But in the beginning I was scared of how I would look and how I would deal with my hair. I was scared of everything.


----------



## mz.rae

So I think when I do take these braids out near the end of the month I will be cutting off the rest of the relaxed ends. I don't know I keep going back and forth with the idea, I just know I'm itching to do some wash & Go's. My two year mark isn't till October 15th and by then it will probably start to get too cold to do WnGs. =/


----------



## MsDee14

Napp said:


> I got fed up with wearing my hair in a bun so i straightened. my hair was so silky and straight but when i was ready to leave the house it started to puff up terribly. I didn't want all of the time i wasted straightening my hair to go to waste but i just dont have the zest for hair care like i used to. so i wet it up in sections and cut off my relaxed ends. I hate the short look but im hoping that this will make things easier for me. I also need to start putting a dent in my stash.
> 
> here is a lazy pic of m dry hair


 
Congrats Napp!!! Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Rae81

My hair is soft to the touch but dry

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Shana'

Hi ladies!!!! I'm finally getting around to post. I'm 10 months post and I can use some encouragement.  I cant seem to find a reggie or hairstyles that last longer than a day. I'm not ready toBc yet but I'm at a loss.


----------



## AudraChanell

6 months in thus far and considering a weave or fall/detachable wig to cover cornrows for a while.  Thing is I'm afraid of breakage of my chemically treated hair because I do wear it out.  I'm also going back to  few staples, one being Salerm Wheat Germ .. don't know why I ever stopped using it!


----------



## havilland

Shana' said:


> Hi ladies!!!! I'm finally getting around to post. I'm 10 months post and I can use some encouragement.  I cant seem to find a reggie or hairstyles that last longer than a day. I'm not ready toBc yet but I'm at a loss.



I feel you pain. I wear a ponytail or bun every day.  The style lasts one day.....the only style I get to last longer is cornrows under a wig.


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> I feel you pain. I wear a ponytail or bun every day.  The style lasts one day.....the only style I get to last longer is cornrows under a wig.



I feel your frustration I wear my hair in s bun everyday and I want braid outs but it doesn't last. My natural hair takes forever to dry. I don't want to bc then inky start my hair in a bun, that is my fear

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Dayjoy

Chopping in a week!


----------



## Napp

havilland said:


> I feel you pain. I wear a ponytail or bun every day.  The style lasts one day.....the only style I get to last longer is cornrows under a wig.




by using one of those wrap straps i can get my buns to last for days on end. mine is made out of fabric but they have a breathable mesh version as well.







I wear high buns and this helps alot!


----------



## Rae81

Napp said:


> by using one of those wrap straps i can get my buns to last for days on end. mine is made out of fabric but they have a breathable mesh version as well.
> 
> I wear high buns and this helps alot!



Might have to try this out.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Napp

Rae81 said:


> Might have to try this out.
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Make sure to at least loosen the bun at night to prevent breakage


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> by using one of those wrap straps i can get my buns to last for days on end. mine is made out of fabric but they have a breathable mesh version as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear high buns and this helps alot!



i must have big head because the velcro always gets caught in my hair and tries to rip out my edges.....last time i tried one of these i had to put olive oil on my hair to get it to glide off


----------



## Jobwright

After a 3 week bun session, I'm back to wiggin it. I'll do this for a couple of weeks, then I may braid it up for beach and pool season. 7 months and counting!


----------



## napbella

See--I need to stop looking at natural hair cuz I was too close to bc-ing last night and I know I really want to transition another 18-24 months. I want to have enuf hair to have SL twists when I chop and right now I've got about 4-4.5ins of ng and about 5 ins of straight ends.  I'm gonna just put it up in flat twists and a bun since the weather forecast is rain for the next few days.  Imma buy me some patience.


----------



## trclemons

Well, I am officially both 24 weeks and 6 months post relaxer, so that means I have 30 months left to transition.  

A couple of months ago, I posted about not having the thickness everyone was talking about, but I definitely have it now.  I have developed my 3 Year Transitioning Plan:  Year 1 = bun or updos that hide my ends 100% of the time and solidify my regimen & staple products; Year 2 - wigging it 100% of the time; and Year 3 - a combination of Years 1 & 2 and Senegalese twists.

I wish I started this journey years ago so I could be further along.  But it's no need to dwell on that because I can honestly say that I am enjoying the journey so far.  

Thanks ladies for sharing your hair experiences because I have learned soooooo much.


----------



## Napp

Can I get some wig recommendations?I think I bced too early. I can't do anything with my hair at this length.


----------



## trclemons

Napp said:


> Can I get some wig recommendations?I think I bced too early. I can't do anything with my hair at this length.


I've started purchasing this set of wigs to alternate for the 1st quarter of 2014:

1.  Short = http://www.divatress.com/outre-lace-front-wig-shorty.html

2.  Long = http://elevatestyles.com/p/model-model/4177-model-model-synthetic-full-cap-wig-carmen.html 

3.  Wavy = http://elevatestyles.com/p/model-model/2664-model-model-human-hair-lace-front-wig-clover.html

4.  Curly = http://elevatestyles.com/p/its-a-wig/3616-it-s-a-wig-synthetic-simply-lace-wig-patricia.html 

5.  Braided = http://elevatestyles.com/p/sensatio...thetic-lace-wig-lace-front-edge-sapphire.html


----------



## Amarilles

Trimming a little off tomorrow! 14 months in...no idea when I'll cut. I wish I could be like ladies here who plan their BC but if I plan it I just won't go through with it. Mine is going to be impromptu as heck I already know. 

The transition still going very smooth...I'm thinking about keepin' on truckin into 2014, although I promised myself that I wouldn't.  Sigh....transitioner probs.


----------



## sexypebbly

Amarilles said:


> Trimming a little off tomorrow! 14 months in...no idea when I'll cut. I wish I could be like ladies here who plan their BC but if I plan it I just won't go through with it. Mine is going to be impromptu as heck I already know.
> 
> The transition still going very smooth...I'm thinking about keepin' on truckin into 2014, although I promised myself that I wouldn't.  Sigh....transitioner probs.



Lol. Dont worry.  I didn't plan my big chop either. Just kinda went with the flow and find products my natural hair likes. I think fo me, if I'd I set a date and didn't have the growth I was expecting,  I would be extremely disapointed and probably relax again lol


----------



## londonfog

caliscurls said:


> @Rae81 Have you tried shea or another type of butter instead of gel? Sometimes butters work better for me. I spritz with water lightly, smooth on the butter...then smooth some more , tie a scarf on, and let it set for 20 min.


 
caliscurls, What kind of shea butter do you use? I got a phony pony to work with but I don't want to have to put too much gel in my hair & didn't know what kind of shea butter to buy or where to buy it from?


----------



## LdyKamz

My new growth seems to hate everything. I am 18 weeks post now and the natural ahir hates all of the stuff I use for slicking my hair back for bunning. It hates JAM which used to be magic. It just gets greasy and doesn't stay down. It hates the Talijah Wajid CUrly Curl Cream which only has a light hold anyway. No matter how much I work it in that thing just sits on my hair. It hates Eco Styler - the green one. It makes my hair crunchy crunchy even with oils under/over it. I don't know I may ejust chop at the end of this month so I can figure out what she wants/likes already.


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl said:


> My new growth seems to hate everything. I am 18 weeks post now and the natural ahir hates all of the stuff I use for slicking my hair back for bunning. It hates JAM which used to be magic. It just gets greasy and doesn't stay down. It hates the Talijah Wajid CUrly Curl Cream which only has a light hold anyway. No matter how much I work it in that thing just sits on my hair. It hates Eco Styler - the green one. It makes my hair crunchy crunchy even with oils under/over it. I don't know I may ejust chop at the end of this month so I can figure out what she wants/likes already.



When my hair acts like I need to gently clarify and deep condition. Maybe that will help.  When I need to dc and clarify my hair acts totally different after.


----------



## londonfog

KammyGirl said:


> My new growth seems to hate everything. I am 18 weeks post now and the natural ahir hates all of the stuff I use for slicking my hair back for bunning. It hates JAM which used to be magic. It just gets greasy and doesn't stay down. It hates the Talijah Wajid CUrly Curl Cream which only has a light hold anyway. No matter how much I work it in that thing just sits on my hair. It hates Eco Styler - the green one. It makes my hair crunchy crunchy even with oils under/over it. I don't know I may ejust chop at the end of this month so I can figure out what she wants/likes already.


 
I'm over 18 weeks now & currently using JAM right now on my edges as well. It only slicks them down for the first 5 minutes & then turns into shiny bushes on the sides of my head. It does keep them more moisturized & softer than ProStyl which did nothng at all. The green Eco Styler (Olive Oil) holds for 1 minute. I've tried Elasta QP's Glaze (which beat out the JAM by holding for an extra 2 minutes but doesn't stay moisturized) & even my daughter's Smooth Edges (which held for 3 minutes total). I've tried on clean hair, dirty hair, conditioned hair, you name it. I even tried caking some hair grease on top of the gel & underneath (no ma'am-she melted & ran down the sides of my face at work one day)! I haven't tried any of the mentioned to hold my ponytails but to only slick my edges down/back. All of them worked on my relaxed edges previously though & of course my edges are natural now. I'm still trying some different things though (Shea Butter being next on the list). If nothing works, I guess I'll have to walk around with shiny bushy edges until she grows out!!


----------



## LdyKamz

havilland said:


> When my hair acts like I need to gently clarify and deep condition. Maybe that will help. When I need to dc and clarify my hair acts totally different after.


 
I thought so too but nope, already clarified and did a deep conditioner. My hair felt better afterward of course but my hair reacted the same to those particular products. It may just be time to find something new.


----------



## AllTooWell

I think I am going to transition using weaves/wigs. I've actually never done wigs before but I have had good results using weaves.

I was actually wearing weaves for like a year and a half and went from about neck length to bsl. Then I took my weave out and got a relaxer two weeks later. But the relaxer only relaxed my roots it didn't really relaxed the ends (I would say it's texlaxed maybe) so I think I want to transition now. 

Weaves (and I am assuming wigs) will be less time consuming for me in grad school. And I just found some people who do weaves for cheap! I think I'll try to maintain my length for as long as possible. My goal is HL and beyond!


----------



## MsLiss

Hello everyone!

This is my first time posting after years of lurking, and I decided to come out to say that I BC'd after transitioning for 2 years. I transitioned mostly in braids and twists. The day I BC'd, I wet my hair and applied ACV to define the straight and kinky pieces. It still wasn't the cleanest cut, as I still had some straight pieces afterwards, but I did ok. Anyway, here are some pics of my braidout afterwards. Ok for a first try


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl said:


> I thought so too but nope, already clarified and did a deep conditioner. My hair felt better afterward of course but my hair reacted the same to those particular products. It may just be time to find something new.



Yeah. U gotta get rid of those prods. And take note of the ingredients so you know what you hair doesn't like anymore


----------



## Dayjoy

Beautiful MsLiss!


----------



## Napp

MsLiss said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first time posting after years of lurking, and I decided to come out to say that I BC'd after transitioning for 2 years. I transitioned mostly in braids and twists. The day I BC'd, I wet my hair and applied ACV to define the straight and kinky pieces. It still wasn't the cleanest cut, as I still had some straight pieces afterwards, but I did ok. Anyway, here are some pics of my braidout afterwards. Ok for a first try



your hair is so luscious and thick! WOW


----------



## mz.rae

MsLiss said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first time posting after years of lurking, and I decided to come out to say that I BC'd after transitioning for 2 years. I transitioned mostly in braids and twists. The day I BC'd, I wet my hair and applied ACV to define the straight and kinky pieces. It still wasn't the cleanest cut, as I still had some straight pieces afterwards, but I did ok. Anyway, here are some pics of my braidout afterwards. Ok for a first try



You're hair looks really nice! You have a lot for two years!


----------



## Amarilles

My trim went well!  It was right before my wash, so I sectioned the hair I normally braid (I wash in braids) and cut sort of a la crazy whatever amount I felt like cutting from each section. 

Afterward my BF was like "you cut all that?!" so I was unsure of how it would look...but yeah, it looks pretty much the same length. I measured the hair after and I cut 1 to 2 inches.

(I should've fluffled the ends better before the pics but y'all get the gist)


----------



## MsLiss

Thanks ladies! Napp it's all smoke and mirrors lol my hair is pretty low density


----------



## rayellejd14

37 weeks! I’m BCing this week though. I realized I’m wayyyy too attached to having long hair, and I also ordered some kinky curly hair so I’ll be weaved up until I decide to wear my hair out. After getting blowouts and braids and whatever else, I’m like, why am I holding on to these relaxed ends? They can go.


----------



## havilland

I trimmed a bunch of hair today.  Those ends are hanging on by a thread.  They had to go.  Still no big chop though.  I have about 4-5 inches left.  Hair seems to be growing nicely though. 

See those ends.....


----------



## mandii

This is my hair with shampoo/vitamin C (to get rid if the messed up dye job I just did, lol). Its been six months since my last relaxer, and haven't a clue what my type is.


----------



## Rae81

I think I may  chop this weekend. I already chopped the relaxed ends off the back

sent from my galaxy


----------



## MileHighDiva

havilland, it looks like you only have another 1-1 1/2" of relaxed ends to me.  Please don't chop of more than necessary while mini chopping to natural.  There's no way that you still have 4-5" of relaxed hair left from what I can see in the pic.


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland, it looks like you only have another 1-1 1/2" of relaxed ends to me.  Please don't chop of more than necessary while mini chopping to natural.  There's no way that you still have 4-5" of relaxed hair left from what I can see in the pic.



Remember, my hair is texlaxed not relaxed bone straight.  So the difference in texture is not that apparent when it's air dried. Trust me.  I live with this mane. LOL  There's a good 4 inches if not more in most areas.  Except the front where there's more.


----------



## caliscurls

Posting some inspiration for us transitioners http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/06/tracee-ellis-ross-i-dont-want-you-to-want-my-hair/

I so loved that video! Especially when she got to the piece about it being a reflection of her soul. I really miss my natural hair, I just feel more "at home" natural. That is nothing against being relaxed, it's just something I've come to realize about me personally. And if I didn't have such a big head I'd big chop today, lol!! But uh that's not the case so long term transitioning it is.


----------



## blue_flower

I'm still transitioning. The hair in the back is coarse so I'm having breakage. There's like thin thready strands hanging from my new growth and I'm itching to cut it off! I'm thinking about doing a mini chop at the end if the summer. I'm hoping my natural hair will at least be close to shoulder length then.


----------



## Jobwright

I want to flat iron!  Scared though...  I am 7 months post and finally reached SL, maybe APL, but I'm not sure because I have not worn straight hair for at least 5 months. What to do?  I am getting ready to cowash. Not sure if I will wig it for the rest of the week or what. I want to do something...different than wigs and buns. I bought a new wig today but it didn't excite me enough to want to wear it tomorrow. I need something...different, like MY HAIR STRAIGHT. IS ANYONE WITH ME?


----------



## Jobwright

Just had an idea...maybe curl formers so I can get a break from the fake hair. Yep, curl formers. Hopping in the shower now


----------



## Rae81

Jobwright said:


> I want to flat iron!  Scared though...  I am 7 months post and finally reached SL, maybe APL, but I'm not sure because I have not worn straight hair for at least 5 months. What to do?  I am getting ready to cowash. Not sure if I will wig it for the rest of the week or what. I want to do something...different than wigs and buns. I bought a new wig today but it didn't excite me enough to want to wear it tomorrow. I need something...different, like MY HAIR STRAIGHT. IS ANYONE WITH ME?



I am with you, but it's to hot here to straighten

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> I am with you, but it's to hot here to straighten
> 
> sent from my galaxy



That's what I was thinking!^^^^

I want to straighten too.


----------



## janaq2003

I dont know why but I'm super anxious about this transitioning. Im 15 wks post and thinking about it just wigs me out! I think I need a hair buddy.


----------



## Dayjoy

Hey ladies!  As I've been harping on and on about for the last three to six months, my Chop Day was yesterday!  This is my hair before I went to the salon to have it done:





My stylist and her assistant were waiting excitedly for me.  I got my wash and went to her station.  She reminded me that when I first started coming to her she told me to stop getting relaxers.  She said "All those texturizers you got..." and just shook her head.   I thought it would be weird to take pictures at the salon, but she asked ME if she could take before and afters!  Here is my hair after the wash and before the cut:



and here it is after the cut with no product or anything.  Shrinkage is something else!



Here it is after the flat iron which I'll wear until about Sunday or Monday when I'll wash and DC it for the FIRST TIME  and give myself a Bantu knot out like etcblogmag on YouTube does. :crossfingers:





As you all can tell, I am SO EXCITED!   I want to thank YOU ALL for sharing this experience and your knowledge with me.  It really has been like having a bunch of girlfriends to help me through.


----------



## caliscurls

Dayjoy congrats! They did a great job on your final cut. It looks good!


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy your hair looks great! That's a lot of growth for 18 months! Did she cut your hair into the style or did she just cut off the relaxed ends?


----------



## january noir

Dayjoy said:


> Hey ladies!  As I've been harping on and on about for the last three to six months, my Chop Day was yesterday!  This is my hair before I went to the salon to have it done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stylist and her assistant were waiting excitedly for me.  I got my wash and went to her station.  She reminded me that when I first started coming to her she told me to stop getting relaxers.  She said "All those texturizers you got..." and just shook her head.   I thought it would be weird to take pictures at the salon, but she asked ME if she could take before and afters!  Here is my hair after the wash and before the cut:
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is after the cut with no product or anything.  Shrinkage is something else!
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after the flat iron which I'll wear until about Sunday or Monday when I'll wash and DC it for the FIRST TIME  and give myself a Bantu knot out like etcblogmag on YouTube does. :crossfingers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you all can tell, I am SO EXCITED!   I want to thank YOU ALL for sharing this experience and your knowledge with me.  It really has been like having a bunch of girlfriends to help me through.




CONGRATS!!!!!!  I love my natural hair and you will too!


----------



## Jobwright

So, I did the curl formers and SLEPT IN THEM (if u want to call that sleeping). My curls were super cute yesterday and by the end of the day, they fell perfectly. However, today, after sleeping pretty last night, my roots, 7 months of natural hair has completely reverted. So I now have an Afro with cute spirals popping out everywhere. I want to laugh but jeez!!!!!  So, ladies who use rollers/curl formers, is this normal?  Should I have used a different product other than lotta body?  To provide more detail, I cowshed with Tresemme Naturals, dc'ed with a mix of Elasta QP Intense, wheat germ and grape sees oils. Bagged, sat under dryer for 45 mins, rinsed, cowshed again cause that junk was super oily. Tshirt wrapped. Doused each of 4 sections with lotta body, installed curl formers. Sat under dryer for 1 hr. went to bed. The curls yesterday were crisp but not too hard, just right. So, what to do about the new growth that is not holding the curl former shape?


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> Dayjoy your hair looks great! That's a lot of growth for 18 months! Did she cut your hair into the style or did she just cut off the relaxed ends?



Thanks!  First she just cut off the relaxed ends, but after she flat ironed she went through again, but didn't really cut much, like maybe a quarter of an inch in places.


----------



## CandiceC

Congrats Dayjoy !!


----------



## havilland

congrats Dayjoy!!!!!   your hair looks lovely!  i hope you come back and chat with us!


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> congrats Dayjoy!!!!!   your hair looks lovely!  i hope you come back and chat with us!



Come back?  I ain't goin' nowhere!


----------



## havilland

i had to go back to cones yall!  i can't stand the frizz......

i haven't used cones (except for flat ironing) in two years, but it had to be done!

as a result of this decision i will be using a diluted shampoo once a week and leaving regular conditioner in my hair to combat dryness.   

  i use Garnier Leave in Creme.  my old silicone based leave in left my curls so much nicer and under control.

(the link shows the new formula.  i use the old formula of this which i like way better. i am glad the PJ in me anticipated a formula change and bought every bottle i could find a few months ago even though i don't use it anymore)

http://www.soap.com/p/garnier-fruct...Care&utm_term=_cat:hair+care&noappbanner=true

this is the other one i use when flat ironing...love them both!

http://www.soap.com/p/garnier-fructis-sleek-shine-anti-humidity-smoothing-milk-45997


----------



## Napp

havilland said:


> i had to go back to cones yall!  i can't stand the frizz......
> 
> i haven't used cones (except for flat ironing) in two years, but it had to be done!
> 
> as a result of this decision i will be using a diluted shampoo once a week and leaving regular conditioner in my hair to combat dryness.
> 
> i use Garnier Leave in Creme.  my old silicone based leave in left my curls so much nicer and under control.
> 
> (the link shows the new formula.  i use the old formula of this which i like way better. i am glad the PJ in me anticipated a formula change and bought every bottle i could find a few months ago even though i don't use it anymore)
> 
> http://www.soap.com/p/garnier-fruct...Care&utm_term=_cat:hair+care&noappbanner=true
> 
> this is the other one i use when flat ironing...love them both!
> 
> http://www.soap.com/p/garnier-fructis-sleek-shine-anti-humidity-smoothing-milk-45997



i actually try to stay away from drugstore products because they tend to have a high rate of ingredient changes. I hate that!


----------



## Napp

I had such a great wash n go i just want to post it everywhere! this is from the kismera energizing leave in







This and sedal negros luminosos are my favorite 2 leave ins right now.

I am currently enjoying the BC'd life


----------



## havilland

Napp said:


> i actually try to stay away from drugstore products because they tend to have a high rate of ingredient changes. I hate that!



I know right!?  Those prods are back from my relaxed days.....but they work well.  Glad I bought 50-11 bottles every time they went on sale.

on another note!  YOUR HAIR IS LOVELY!!!!  where do you buy those products you mentioned?


----------



## Amarilles

14 months and 3 weeks. Moving back to states and then to Europe and probably won't be thinking of taking pics for a while. I'm supposed to be cutting before December but I'm having doubts...I just don't wanna.


----------



## Napp

havilland said:


> I know right!?  Those prods are back from my relaxed days.....but they work well.  Glad I bought 50-11 bottles every time they went on sale.
> 
> on another note!  YOUR HAIR IS LOVELY!!!!  where do you buy those products you mentioned?



Thank you! i usually buy them from the BSS or on ebay


----------



## Jobwright

Having a bad day and serious PMS. I washed my hair yesterday and left my twists in all day and night for a twist out this morning. It was terrible!  My ends just don't do right and my roots were not twisted or defined in any way at all. Again, definition mid strand, Afro at the roots and thin ends. I am seriously considering flat ironing. But I am concerned about heat damage. Then I say, well my hair looked fine when I flat ironed after relaxing, what's the big deal now. So confused and frustrated. I had to wear my old wig to church cause the new one was just toooooooo full.   Maybe it's time for more braids until I feel better about my hair and have more length at the natural roots. I am really trying to love my hair but jeeeez, should she make it so difficult!  My DEAR husband, he's too good to initial, said he is in the journey with me and will ride with me either way. Gotta love him!  But I don't know if I want to ride anymore. Seriously considering heat training.


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> Having a bad day and serious PMS. I washed my hair yesterday and left my twists in all day and night for a twist out this morning. It was terrible!  My ends just don't do right and my roots were not twisted or defined in any way at all. Again, definition mid strand, Afro at the roots and thin ends. I am seriously considering flat ironing. But I am concerned about heat damage. Then I say, well my hair looked fine when I flat ironed after relaxing, what's the big deal now. So confused and frustrated. I had to wear my old wig to church cause the new one was just toooooooo full.   Maybe it's time for more braids until I feel better about my hair and have more length at the natural roots. I am really trying to love my hair but jeeeez, should she make it so difficult!  My DEAR husband, he's too good to initial, said he is in the journey with me and will ride with me either way. Gotta love him!  But I don't know if I want to ride anymore. Seriously considering heat training.




imho it is hard to duplicate natural styles when you are half relaxed half natural....i have never had success with braidouts and twists etc.  i rock buns, ponytails OR flat iron.  i gave up on trying to make a wash n go and all those other cute styles that work on a head that has one texture, a long time ago.....

i think those attempts work better when you only have an inch or two of new growth for most people.

when i want a really cute dependable style that won't frizz and act a mess, i put on a wig


----------



## janaq2003

My 15+ week braid out went feral after todays humidity and rain showers. Oh well, 2 flat twists to the rescue. Will take down in am and wear in updo. Im gonna hang with it yall!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Why are my remaining relaxed ends healthier than my 100% natural ends?


----------



## Amarilles

Jobwright said:


> Having a bad day and serious PMS. I washed my hair yesterday and left my twists in all day and night for a twist out this morning. It was terrible!  My ends just don't do right and my roots were not twisted or defined in any way at all. Again, definition mid strand, Afro at the roots and thin ends. I am seriously considering flat ironing. But I am concerned about heat damage. Then I say, well my hair looked fine when I flat ironed after relaxing, what's the big deal now. So confused and frustrated. I had to wear my old wig to church cause the new one was just toooooooo full.   Maybe it's time for more braids until I feel better about my hair and have more length at the natural roots. I am really trying to love my hair but jeeeez, should she make it so difficult!  My DEAR husband, he's too good to initial, said he is in the journey with me and will ride with me either way. Gotta love him!  But I don't know if I want to ride anymore. Seriously considering heat training.


Do you have better luck with braids? I haven't ever gotten a twistout to work, the ends just look too thin. Braidouts are my everything though! If thick braids do not work, try smaller ones. I like fairly chunky braids that produce S's instead of smaller Z's, but I've heard others say that they prefer the smaller braids. 

I make the braid tighter with the natural hair than I do the relaxed. It results in an even braid that doesn't look too flimsy on the perm nor poofy at the roots.


----------



## redwilliams

Hey all,
I am planning to transition to natural (with one tex-lax before im completely done with chemicals) along with my sister who is 6 months post relaxer (with one of those being a tex-lax).
We are both (we believe) 4a with fairly healthy relaxed hair. 
I'm super excited to be doing this... 
I do lots of braiding and twisting for non heat styling during humid times so hopefully i can learn to do this with my natural hair... I have never done the kinds of twists i've seen on you tube (flat twists) but i cant wait to try those too when I have some substantial growth.
I dont have any intentions on cutting off my relaxer any time soon, so i know it will be a challenge to keep both new and relaxed hair healthy!
I'm so glad theres a group here for this as I def dont think I'll be doing a BC...


----------



## Jobwright

redwilliams said:


> Hey all,
> I am planning to transition to natural (with one tex-lax before im completely done with chemicals) along with my sister who is 6 months post relaxer (with one of those being a tex-lax).
> We are both (we believe) 4a with fairly healthy relaxed hair.
> I'm super excited to be doing this...
> I do lots of braiding and twisting for non heat styling during humid times so hopefully i can learn to do this with my natural hair... I have never done the kinds of twists i've seen on you tube (flat twists) but i cant wait to try those too when I have some substantial growth.
> I dont have any intentions on cutting off my relaxer any time soon, so i know it will be a challenge to keep both new and relaxed hair healthy!
> I'm so glad theres a group here for this as I def dont think I'll be doing a BC...



Welcome!!!!!  Glad to have you!


----------



## LdyKamz

janaq2003 said:


> I dont know why but I'm super anxious about this transitioning. Im 15 wks post and thinking about it just wigs me out! I think I need a hair buddy.


 
janaq2003 I'll be your hair buddy. I'm only about 19 weeks post and I could use someone early in their stretch like me to commiserate with.


----------



## havilland

redwilliams said:


> Hey all,
> *I am planning to transition to natural (with one tex-lax before im completely done with chemicals)* along with my sister who is 6 months post relaxer (with one of those being a tex-lax).
> We are both (we believe) 4a with fairly healthy relaxed hair.
> I'm super excited to be doing this...
> I do lots of braiding and twisting for non heat styling during humid times so hopefully i can learn to do this with my natural hair... I have never done the kinds of twists i've seen on you tube (flat twists) but i cant wait to try those too when I have some substantial growth.
> I dont have any intentions on cutting off my relaxer any time soon, so i know it will be a challenge to keep both new and relaxed hair healthy!
> I'm so glad theres a group here for this as I def dont think I'll be doing a BC...




welcome!

texlax was my saving grace to making through this transition.......since my hair wasn't half natural, half bone straight, i feel it was much easier for me to transition.  my texlaxed hair blends fairly well with the natural hair. it's just weaker in structure.


----------



## LdyKamz

Ok, I need some product suggestions. I mentioned last week that my products just aren't working at all anymore. So I decided to try things that worked well before when I was weaving it up. I tried a suave conditioner/water/oil mix. It seemed runny and just made my hair wet - but I still may use it for detangling. I tried Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist. My natural hair LOVED this when I was under weave. But now my hair just feels sticky. I'm afraid to use something heavier since my hair is very fine. Any suggestions? Does anyone use moisturizing stylers to moisturize until next wash day?


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl said:


> Ok, I need some product suggestions. I mentioned last week that my products just aren't working at all anymore. So I decided to try things that worked well before when I was weaving it up. I tried a suave conditioner/water/oil mix. It seemed runny and just made my hair wet - but I still may use it for detangling. I tried Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist. My natural hair LOVED this when I was under weave. But now my hair just feels sticky. I'm afraid to use something heavier since my hair is very fine. Any suggestions? Does anyone use moisturizing stylers to moisturize until next wash day?



Ever consider ordering some samples kits?

Devacurl has one

Hairveda has one

Blended beauty has one

I would try some sample kits from different lines and start there. 

Shea moisture has one i think....


----------



## havilland

I took a shot of my remaining texlaxed hair. This is about 5inches of shrunken hair.  Some areas of my head have less chemically processed hair some have more. 

2 years in and I have way more left than I thought I would with all these mini trims I keep doing. Jeesh!


----------



## LdyKamz

havilland said:


> Ever consider ordering some samples kits?
> 
> Devacurl has one
> 
> Hairveda has one
> 
> Blended beauty has one
> 
> I would try some sample kits from different lines and start there.
> 
> Shea moisture has one i think....


 
I think I'm going to do that. Thanks.


----------



## blue_flower

I'm strongly thinking about cutting off the straight ends at the end of August. I'm just tired of the two textures and breakage. By that time my hair should be grazing my shoulders, hopefully!


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> welcome!
> 
> texlax was my saving grace to making through this transition.......since my hair wasn't half natural, half bone straight, i feel it was much easier for me to transition.  my texlaxed hair blends fairly well with the natural hair. it's just weaker in structure.




Thanks so much for the welcome! I'm actually super psyched to be doing this! I havent been this excited about my hair since some years ago when i was able to afford going to the salon weekly for awesome treatments! lol

I was actually planning to start tex-laxing in July, but I'm going to do what my sister has done which is stretch for as long as is reasonable then get a nice chunk tex-laxed.... her guy said this might be a better idea as the texture from each tex lax can be slightly different (resulting in a bunch of different textures)... So I make no promises, but I'd like to wait till September or so (last relaxer was May 23rd)
So i get to see how i do with my new growth for a while. 
how much new growth/natural hair growth do you have?


----------



## havilland

redwilliams said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome! I'm actually super psyched to be doing this! I havent been this excited about my hair since some years ago when i was able to afford going to the salon weekly for awesome treatments! lol
> 
> I was actually planning to start tex-laxing in July, but I'm going to do what my sister has done which is stretch for as long as is reasonable then get a nice chunk tex-laxed.... her guy said this might be a better idea as the texture from each tex lax can be slightly different (resulting in a bunch of different textures)... So I make no promises, but I'd like to wait till September or so (last relaxer was May 23rd)
> So i get to see how i do with my new growth for a while.
> how much new growth/natural hair growth do you have?



I think that's a good idea. I transitioned to texlax for one year. Then slowly trimmed away the relaxed hair.  Then i continued to texlax from 2008-2011. 2 years ago I decided to transition to natural. It's been a long journey.  My natural
Hair is probably about shoulder length. I want it to be longer before I cut the texlaxed hair off.  O have 4-5 inches of processed hair. For me thats a year's worth of growth!  

i want to transition 3 years but that may or may not happen though.....every week is a new adventure.


----------



## Napp

redwilliams said:


> Hey all,
> I am planning to transition to natural (with one tex-lax before im completely done with chemicals) along with my sister who is 6 months post relaxer (with one of those being a tex-lax).
> We are both (we believe) 4a with fairly healthy relaxed hair.
> I'm super excited to be doing this...
> I do lots of braiding and twisting for non heat styling during humid times so hopefully i can learn to do this with my natural hair... I have never done the kinds of twists i've seen on you tube (flat twists) but i cant wait to try those too when I have some substantial growth.
> I dont have any intentions on cutting off my relaxer any time soon, so i know it will be a challenge to keep both new and relaxed hair healthy!
> I'm so glad theres a group here for this as I def dont think I'll be doing a BC...



Do you think transitioning with a texlax in between might cause more issues? While transitioning to natural you would have to deal with 3 textures instead of two


----------



## Jobwright

rai81 and havilland. YOU WERE RIGHT!!!!  I flat ironed and by the end of the day I had a swollen head of hair (at least at the roots). It is crazy hot and humid outside. But at least I got it out of my system and did my length check. I made it to SL which is what I needed to see to feel better. So back to the pin up I go. I am still working on "smoothing" my hair down without using gel. Eco styler does the trick every time but I really don't want to cake all
That product on for a little while so my hair can breath. So I smoothed JBCO all around the edges, put a little Tresemme Naturals on the ends and sealed with jojoba oil, pulled my hair in a pony tail. It's tied under a scarf for now.   I think some of the smooth issues are because I have some breakage around my hairline and it won't lay flat and also my hair looks dull in its natural sandy brown color. I am trying not to complain but I have to say it out loud so I can feel better. Maybe next wash I'll do a strong tea rinse to darken my hair up some and get some bling going.  Yep, that's what I will do.


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> @rai81 and @havilland. YOU WERE RIGHT!!!!  I flat ironed and by the end of the day I had a swollen head of hair (at least at the roots). It is crazy hot and humid outside. But at least I got it out of my system and did my length check. I made it to SL which is what I needed to see to feel better. So back to the pin up I go. I am still working on "smoothing" my hair down without using gel. Eco styler does the trick every time but I really don't want to cake all
> That product on for a little while so my hair can breath. So I smoothed JBCO all around the edges, put a little Tresemme Naturals on the ends and sealed with jojoba oil, pulled my hair in a pony tail. It's tied under a scarf for now.   I think some of the smooth issues are because I have some breakage around my hairline and it won't lay flat and also my hair looks dull in its natural sandy brown color. I am trying not to complain but I have to say it out loud so I can feel better. Maybe next wash I'll do a strong tea rinse to darken my hair up some and get some bling going.  Yep, that's what I will do.



here's a new trick i learned.  wetting my hair and then leaving some conditioner in my hair around the edges and then putting the eco styler gel on.  that keeps my edges laying pretty well in the humidity.


----------



## redwilliams

Napp said:


> Do you think transitioning with a texlax in between might cause more issues? While transitioning to natural you would have to deal with 3 textures instead of two



Lol... i thought of that too!
its hard to say, but i _think_ it might help me out actually to have three textures because it will make the difference between textures (possibly) less extreme.
I was gonna tex lax this month, but decided to let a bunch grow out... if i am totally honest with you i have NO CLUE what my natural texture is! I've been relaxing since i was in junior high... before that, my mom did my hair and since her texture was so different from mine it was always a bit of a mess and was so hard for her to do. I always thought that must be because i have particularly unruly hair, but actually, who knows!
I'm guessing its 4a, but could be anything! 
We shall see!


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> I think that's a good idea. I transitioned to texlax for one year. Then slowly trimmed away the relaxed hair.  Then i continued to texlax from 2008-2011. 2 years ago I decided to transition to natural. It's been a long journey.  My natural
> Hair is probably about shoulder length. I want it to be longer before I cut the texlaxed hair off.  O have 4-5 inches of processed hair. For me thats a year's worth of growth!
> 
> i want to transition 3 years but that may or may not happen though.....every week is a new adventure.



your hair looks bee-oo-tiful! Actually, loving lots of the hair on this site!
It's so inspiring to see awesome looking hair (relaxed/natural and everything in between!)
I've always looked at my new growth as a nuisance, but now its like.. wow, this hair feels soft and nice... i want more of this! I know it will be a long road though (i'll probably have some napoleon dynamite pedro moments when i want to shave it all off).
And i cant wait to start playing with new products. 
It seems like the whole hair care world is jumping on the natural hair band wagon. But im also happy to jump into the kitchen and make stuff. I made some yoghurt avocado honey stuff that felt awesome in my hair (both relaxed and new growth) so im sure the mad scientist in me will be satisfied even if my hair is going crazy


----------



## january noir

Hey Ladies!   Stopping by to say that I LOVE my hair cut and coils and have been getting sooo many compliments from associates at work as well as family (even my old school aunties who hate "nappy" hair) and friends. 

My SO really likes it.  I wondered how'd he react.  He's always been affectionate and attentive and always complimented me, but my new look has surely spiced things up!   

It's so much fun using all the different products and finding out which ones make my curls and coils pop or not.   Doing my hair in the morning is super easy and I look chic and modern.   

I am really mad at myself for not doing it sooner.  I guess I was just afraid of the unknown.    My hair has grown some too.   Cutting off my permed hair at about a year was the best decision I  made this year (along with getting my LASIK procedure).


----------



## redwilliams

january noir said:


> Hey Ladies!   Stopping by to say that I LOVE my hair cut and coils and have been getting sooo many compliments from associates at work as well as family (even my old school aunties who hate "nappy" hair) and friends.
> 
> My SO really likes it.  I wondered how'd he react.  He's always been affectionate and attentive and always complimented me, but my new look has surely spiced things up!
> 
> It's so much fun using all the different products and finding out which ones make my curls and coils pop or not.   Doing my hair in the morning is super easy and I look chic and modern.
> 
> I am really mad at myself for not doing it sooner.  I guess I was just afraid of the unknown.    My hair has grown some too.   Cutting off my permed hair at about a year was the best decision I  made this year (along with getting my LASIK procedure).



do you have pics of your hair? I'd love to see it


----------



## january noir

redwilliams said:


> do you have pics of your hair? I'd love to see it


 

Here ya go redwilliams - I cut my hair on 5/18 so it's been over a month.  My hair has probably grown a 1/2" since.
January Noir's Big Chop


----------



## redwilliams

january noir said:


> Here ya go @redwilliams - I cut my hair on 5/18 so it's been over a month.  My hair has probably grown a 1/2" since.
> January Noir's Big Chop




so stinking cute! makes your eyes look like butterflies

I havent seen my own hair since i was maybe 12... were you surprised at how pretty your hair is? 
Im starting to notice all the natural ladies in the city around me and i love it!


----------



## january noir

redwilliams said:


> so stinking cute! makes your eyes look like butterflies
> 
> I havent seen my own hair since i was maybe 12... were you surprised at how pretty your hair is?
> Im starting to notice all the natural ladies in the city around me and i love it!



THANK YOU!  redwilliams
Yes I was completely surprised!  I didn't expect for it to look the way it did and curl up the way it does with the right products and I have to agree with others perception that it does suit me.

I decided to BC when I did (I was several weeks shy of a 1-year transition) because I got anxious and tired of tucking my thin, relaxed ends that were so far gone.  I don't know why I was so attached to what little length I had (I was below shoulder length).  Once I cut, I was a new woman!


----------



## havilland

Today's pony   
I trimmed some of my ends as you all know and I miss them.  I know I'm not ready to cut.  I think my pony looks anorexic now. Even though my hair is more manageable and easier to detangle since more of the processed hair is gone. 

Next week will be two years!  I'm 103 weeks today


----------



## Jobwright

havilland said:


> Today's pony
> I trimmed some of my ends as you all know and I miss them.  I know I'm not ready to cut.  I think my pony looks anorexic now. Even though my hair is more manageable and easier to detangle since more of the processed hair is gone.
> 
> Next week will be two years!  I'm 103 weeks today



I think your pony is gorgeous.  Look back to where you came from and you can't help but be excited about your progress. I wish I was at 103 weeks!  Go girl!


----------



## caliscurls

havilland said:


> Today's pony
> I trimmed some of my ends as you all know and I miss them.  I know I'm not ready to cut.  I think my pony looks anorexic now. Even though my hair is more manageable and easier to detangle since more of the processed hair is gone.
> 
> Next week will be two years!  I'm 103 weeks today



Your pony and your hair in general look great! Take your time trimming though, there's no rush.


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> Today's pony
> I trimmed some of my ends as you all know and I miss them.  I know I'm not ready to cut.  I think my pony looks anorexic now. Even though my hair is more manageable and easier to detangle since more of the processed hair is gone.
> 
> Next week will be two years!  I'm 103 weeks today



Your pony looks perfect! super shiny!


----------



## LdyKamz

Anyone in here using AO HSR? Almost everyone on this board that uses it raves about it. I however, tried it last night and was not impressed. I used it as a deep conditioner so that means on dry hair. I left it on maybe a little longer than 15 minutes. Rinsed in the shower. As I was rinsing it felt ok but then as soon as it was all out my hair felt...idk, not rough but not soft either. I'm going to try it on wet hair and then decide but so far I do not think I will be repurchasing. I also got the AO GPB so we'll see how that one goes.


----------



## caliscurls

KammyGirl said:


> Anyone in here using AO HSR? Almost everyone on this board that uses it raves about it. I however, tried it last night and was not impressed. I used it as a deep conditioner so that means on dry hair. I left it on maybe a little longer than 15 minutes. Rinsed in the shower. As I was rinsing it felt ok but then as soon as it was all out my hair felt...idk, not rough but not soft either. I'm going to try it on wet hair and then decide but so far I do not think I will be repurchasing. I also got the AO GPB so we'll see how that one goes.



I used to use it exclusively as my DC and liked it but over the last month have been using Silk Dreams DCs. With SD so far my hair seems more moisturized and soft afterward.  I've got 2 bottles of AO HSR left so I'm just going to use them as backups from now on.  We'll see after a few more months if I give up AO HSR all together. Right now my hunch is that it's too heavy.


----------



## LdyKamz

caliscurls said:


> I used to use it exclusively as my DC and liked it but over the last month have been using Silk Dreams DCs. With SD so far my hair seems more moisturized and soft afterward. I've got 2 bottles of AO HSR left so I'm just going to use them as backups from now on. We'll see after a few more months if I give up AO HSR all together. Right now my hunch is that it's too heavy.


 
That may be it. After I rinsed I followed up with Giovanni's 50/50 to get some softness back. I absolutely adore Giovanni's.


----------



## havilland

redwilliams said:


> Lol... i thought of that too!
> its hard to say, but i think it might help me out actually to have three textures because it will make the difference between textures (possibly) less extreme.
> I was gonna tex lax this month, but decided to let a bunch grow out... if i am totally honest with you i have NO CLUE what my natural texture is! I've been relaxing since i was in junior high... before that, my mom did my hair and since her texture was so different from mine it was always a bit of a mess and was so hard for her to do. I always thought that must be because i have particularly unruly hair, but actually, who knows!
> I'm guessing its 4a, but could be anything!
> We shall see!



When I started my journey in 2007 I was neck length and relaxed bone straight.  I weaved my hair up in back to back installs for a year. And then texlaxed. Cut the bone straight hair off and started over. I texlaxed until 2011. That's when I started my transition. So I only had two textures at once. 

I will say this, the biggest issues you will deal with whole transitioning are:

---Finding products that work and the ALL your textures love

---Mastering techniques to minimize breakage at the demarcation line

----Mastering styles that ALL the textures look good in (I still haven't gotten this down. I wear ponytails, buns or wigs)

----And letting go of how you "think" your hair should look, act or "be". Your hair is gonna do what it does and you just have to let it. 

----last but not least. Dealing with other people's perceptions. 

Good luck!  We are here for you


----------



## Jobwright

Amen havilland AMEN!


----------



## janaq2003

KammyGirl.  Sounds great! Im 16 weeks post now and I tell ya.. transitioning over the summer is kind of... tough!


----------



## LdyKamz

janaq2003 said:


> @KammyGirl. Sounds great! Im 16 weeks post now and I tell ya.. transitioning over the summer is kind of... tough!


 
It is! I was so close to planning a BC this weekend. I begged SO to get the clippers ready and he kept asking are you sure are. I said yes. He left the room and came back with the clippers buzzing and I ran into the bathroom and locked the door. I know I'm not ready.


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> When I started my journey in 2007 I was neck length and relaxed bone straight.  I weaved my hair up in back to back installs for a year. And then texlaxed. Cut the bone straight hair off and started over. I texlaxed until 2011. That's when I started my transition. So I only had two textures at once.
> 
> I will say this, the biggest issues you will deal with whole transitioning are:
> 
> ---Finding products that work and the ALL your textures love
> 
> ---Mastering techniques to minimize breakage at the demarcation line
> 
> ----Mastering styles that ALL the textures look good in (I still haven't gotten this down. I wear ponytails, buns or wigs)
> 
> ----And letting go of how you "think" your hair should look, act or "be". Your hair is gonna do what it does and you just have to let it.
> 
> ----last but not least. Dealing with other people's perceptions.
> 
> Good luck!  We are here for you



Hmmm...
Two textures is probably much easier than three 
I guess i will have to see how it all plays out. 
I'm really grateful that my sister is about 6 months in... she's got a ton more new growth than me (i barely have any) so I am going to start practicing on her head soon! That way maybe I'll get some ideas of what works and what doesnt. (even though our hair is a little different)

I'm sure i will hit some hair humps this summer. By deciding not to texturize this month that means i am gonna go on vaca with a bunch of new growth instead of freshly done like was the original plan.


I know the biggest change of perception is likely to be with myself. I dont remember what my hair was like before. I just know if was a lot of work for my mom and in my mind its this wild unruly beast that could only be tamed by relaxer... and maybe it is! but just last night i was touching my little bit of new growth and it feels soft and fluffy and healthy. My husband touched it too and was like... cute! little curls! lol 

I'm sure people will have an opinion about it and i guess i'll cross that road when i come to it. The way i see it, if this is something i need/want to do for myself, and me and my husband can live with it, then everyone else just has to deal... my head, my rules


----------



## Dayjoy

KammyGirl said:


> Anyone in here using AO HSR? Almost everyone on this board that uses it raves about it. I however, tried it last night and was not impressed. I used it as a deep conditioner so that means on dry hair. I left it on maybe a little longer than 15 minutes. Rinsed in the shower. As I was rinsing it felt ok but then as soon as it was all out my hair felt...idk, not rough but not soft either. I'm going to try it on wet hair and then decide but so far I do not think I will be repurchasing. I also got the AO GPB so we'll see how that one goes.



I've used the HSR, WC, GPB, and most recently the BC on my natural DD.  HSR was just between alright and good.  WC is the one I love.  It really makes her hair easy to detangle and soft--softness that LASTS.  GPB is really good for her too but I use that when I feel she needs a touch of protein.  Most recently I tried the BC and her hair was not soft AT ALL, however it melted some tangles she had that I thought were going to be impossible and there was WAY LESS hair left in the comb and Denman than usual.


----------



## mz.rae

So I'm planning on taking out my box braids this weekend. Anyone know how I should care for my hair after I take them out? I'm scared it's going to be a tangled up dreaded mess, and not sure if I'm going to cut the rest of the relaxed ends off or wait a few weeks so my hair can rest.


----------



## mz.rae

Sorry for the double post. But I loved these braids! May get somemore.


----------



## AudraChanell

I had an overwhelming desire to cut, but the plan was thwarted by my hubby.  I am sitting here some 4 hours later happy that he did, because I'm now loving how my light blow dry and twists look.  I'm excited to see the results in the next day or so.   

_My biggest struggle has been the desire to big chop, but I don't want short hair.  _  It's like my new growth is taunting me, but I really don't want to do it at my current, natural hair, new growth length of 4."   Must. Keep. Head. in. game.  lol    

When all is said and done I prefer longer hair and experienced major, long-term regrets my last 2 cuts of more than 4". Anyone else struggling with the urge to cut, but you dont want short hair? 

*sigh*  transitioning woes


----------



## havilland

AudraChanell said:


> I had an overwhelming desire to cut, but the plan was thwarted by my hubby.  I am sitting here some 4 hours later happy that he did, because I'm now loving how my light blow dry and twists look.  I'm excited to see the results in the next day or so.
> 
> My biggest struggle has been the desire to big chop, but I don't want short hair.    It's like my new growth is taunting me, but I really don't want to do it at my current, natural hair, new growth length of 4."   Must. Keep. Head. in. game.  lol
> 
> When all is said and done I prefer longer hair and experienced major, long-term regrets my last 2 cuts of more than 4". Anyone else struggling with the urge to cut, but you dont want short hair?
> 
> *sigh*  transitioning woes



Girl I feel you!  I am tired of my relaxed ends but when I look at my shrinkage I'm like "no way am I going back to neck length hair!  No. WAY!"

.....so I soldier on.....

I really would like to cut the ends and weave it up for a year. But that means $$$$ and I have other priorities right now..... Like buying hair gel. LOL


----------



## MileHighDiva

havilland, what are you doing with all that gel?  If that's your gel stash, I can only imagine how deep your condish  stash is...

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz

Dayjoy said:


> I've used the HSR, WC, GPB, and most recently the BC on my natural DD. HSR was just between alright and good. WC is the one I love. It really makes her hair easy to detangle and soft--softness that LASTS. GPB is really good for her too but I use that when I feel she needs a touch of protein. Most recently I tried the BC and her hair was not soft AT ALL, however it melted some tangles she had that I thought were going to be impossible and there was WAY LESS hair left in the comb and Denman than usual.


 
I tried HSR again as a cowash last night. It was really nice. My hair felt really soft. I left a little bit in, blotted my hair and added a tiny amount of argan oil. My new growth in the back feel like soft cotton. I'll keep it for cowashing but deep conditioning on dry hair doesn't sound like it will work for me.


----------



## mandii

Is it possible to do a wash and go on transitioning hair?


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> @havilland, what are you doing with all that gel?  If that's your gel stash, I can only imagine how deep your condish  stash is...
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



 Girl you have no idea!  

I use the Ecostyler for the base of my hair.  the Ampro holds the edges down and the kinky curly is for the ends to make them curl....it's a whole process


----------



## janaq2003

Wash/dc and tangle fight. The story of my life now, at 16 wks post. Why didnt someone tell me how you gotta havepatience with this transitioning stuff. I feel like I needed a drink after that...and I know it will get worse.


----------



## napbella

AudraChanell said:


> I had an overwhelming desire to cut, but the plan was thwarted by my hubby.  I am sitting here some 4 hours later happy that he did, because I'm now loving how my light blow dry and twists look.  I'm excited to see the results in the next day or so.
> 
> _My biggest struggle has been the desire to big chop, but I don't want short hair.  _  It's like my new growth is taunting me, but I really don't want to do it at my current, natural hair, new growth length of 4."   Must. Keep. Head. in. game.  lol
> 
> When all is said and done I prefer longer hair and experienced major, long-term regrets my last 2 cuts of more than 4". Anyone else struggling with the urge to cut, but you dont want short hair?
> 
> *sigh*  transitioning woes




AudraChanell,
OMG! R u kidding me? I am struggling so much right now with the desire to chop, but like you, I know I don't want 4-5in hair.  I'm a little past sl but that's with the relaxed ends and I want them off so bad. I did a mini bc back in May and my ng is begging to be released but I can't do it. I really want to wait until at least another yr before I truly bc.


----------



## AgeinATL

I am a week shy of 9 months post and each wash day is getting more and more difficult due to the tangles. Thankfully, it isn't too bad and I am still enjoying learning about my hair and seeing my texture (I have been relaxed since I was 7!). I think it is time for me to start washing my hair in braids. I hear that will help minimize wash day tangles. I am determined to keep going and looking forward to a head full of coils/curls! Good luck everyone!


----------



## havilland

AgeinATL said:


> I am a week shy of 9 months post and each wash day is getting more and more difficult due to the tangles. Thankfully, it isn't too bad and I am still enjoying learning about my hair and seeing my texture (I have been relaxed since I was 7!). I think it is time for me to start washing my hair in braids. I hear that will help minimize wash day tangles. I am determined to keep going and looking forward to a head full of coils/curls! Good luck everyone!



Girl!  Month 9....yes yes yes. I remember her. She is a challenge. 

Definitely start washing in braids or twists. Dilute your shampoo with water, put it in a applicator bottle and squeeze the mixture through your hair. 

Using a light conditioner or light application of oil before you shampoo will help some too.  

Deep condition every wash. I know it's time consuming but it works. The older your relaxed hair is the weaker and less manageable it will be. 

Another tip that has helped me alot, I put conditioner on my relaxed ends first, then apply to roots, then detangle, then rinse. In that specific order.  Somehow applying the conditioner to the ends of the hair first, weighs the hair down and keeps it from tangling back up into the roots of my hair. This method alone has saved me MANY MANY tangles and knots. 

I hope some of that helps. Good luck!


----------



## AgeinATL

havilland said:


> Girl! Month 9....yes yes yes. I remember her. She is a challenge.
> 
> Definitely start washing in braids or twists. Dilute your shampoo with water, put it in a applicator bottle and squeeze the mixture through your hair.
> 
> Using a light conditioner or light application of oil before you shampoo will help some too.
> 
> Deep condition every wash. I know it's time consuming but it works. The older your relaxed hair is the weaker and less manageable it will be.
> 
> Another tip that has helped me alot, I put conditioner on my relaxed ends first, then apply to roots, then detangle, then rinse. In that specific order. Somehow applying the conditioner to the ends of the hair first, weighs the hair down and keeps it from tangling back up into the roots of my hair. This method alone has saved me MANY MANY tangles and knots.
> 
> I hope some of that helps. Good luck!


 
Thanks so much sis!
Every tip helps at this point! I will definitely give yours a try and report back!


----------



## Meemee6223

........... Wrong thread


----------



## havilland

This is my starting photo from the beginning of my hair journey. 

Whenever I feel my hair-orexia kicking in I have to look at this and tell myself to relax and shut up. LOL

IF you look closely you can see how the ends of my hair just wear away over time......from the relaxer.....

Note to self: keep transitioning.


----------



## AudraChanell

bwahahaha havilland.  Are you sure you have enough gel?!  *pops gum*



havilland said:


> Girl I feel you!  I am tired of my relaxed ends but when I look at my shrinkage I'm like "no way am I going back to neck length hair!  No. WAY!"
> 
> .....so I soldier on.....
> 
> I really would like to cut the ends and weave it up for a year. But that means $$$$ and I have other priorities right now..... Like buying hair gel. LOL


----------



## AudraChanell

mandii sure you can, but it takes the cunning of fox using a comb made of unicorn horn pass 6 months.  lol  Mine is a process *sigh* then I end up pinning up a portion .  I haven't been able to re-wear it the next day because I look like Sideshow Bob.  


mandii said:


> Is it possible to do a wash and go on transitioning hair?


----------



## havilland

AudraChanell said:


> bwahahaha havilland.  Are you sure you have enough gel?!  *pops gum*



Girl!... NOPE.... It's a whole system that took me 2 years to get down.  "Gel for LIFE"

.....limps out of thread throwing up peace signs.. 

LOL


----------



## blue_flower

I washed my hair the other day and I realized that if I snip the straight ends off now my hair will be very uneven. If I cut my hair even, I'll still have natural/straight ends. I'm wondering if I should continue my long term transition with little trims here and there


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*21weeks and 3 days, I have decided that the best thing for Me is to get a Texturizer, it has been a great journey but I cant deal with the sheer amount of time it takes... If I would have done a BC it would have been easier... this tw texture stuff is no bueno, Lol... Please I cant get over no combing, Lol...

Ina addition, I figured I need to learn to follow through with goals, instead of being wishy waashy... I am a lil past arm pit, and aim was BSL, about 3-4 inches away so going to go for FULL BSL... But, I do like the stretching method but will not be going this long again,maybe 15 weeks max...

Still havent taken plunge though, Lol

---

The texture is not bad wet, but dry ... Lol, again in love with the comb need to reprogram thinking, but not ready

Can you tell I am confused... erplexed 





*


----------



## havilland

This is the heifer that got me today.....ARGH!


I could not get this knot out.  I had to cut it.  This is the first knot I had that was this bad.  I cut this piece of hair back to about 4 inches long.  I have to assume it's the silicone in my leave in. That's the only change I made in my regimen. So bye bye creamy leave in!  

I trimmed the ends again too. I'm probably back to APL now.  I decided I'm probably hiding my hair until December.   Off to buy wigs ....


----------



## janaq2003

havilland. Thats a nice lil knot you got there! The tangling is nervewracking!


----------



## havilland

janaq2003 said:


> havilland. Thats a nice lil knot you got there! The tangling is nervewracking!



Yeah.  I was so mad..... Fine hair is a pain in the "you know what"?! 

Thankfully that's the worst knot I ever had.  Just shows me that my three year goal is out of the question. I will continue to trim away.  I expect the relaxed hair will be gone by end of the year. 

Here's the rest of the trim from today...
And the resulting ponytail. 

I just clipped the ends that seemed the weakest or the "gummiest"....I didn't try to trim all over or to make it even.  I was too angry.  Not a good mindset to be in when you hve scissors in your hand.


----------



## havilland

I feel like everyone is jumping ship....


Le sigh....


----------



## MileHighDiva

havilland said:


> I feel like everyone is jumping ship....
> 
> 
> Le sigh....



havilland, what do you mean? BCing or going back to relaxed/texlaxed life?


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland, what do you mean? BCing or going back to relaxed/texlaxed life?



Goin back to the chems.....


I ain't mad.....it just seems like we are losing folk. Lol


----------



## beauti

*dont post much but im still here *


----------



## MileHighDiva

havilland said:


> Goin back to the chems.....
> 
> 
> I ain't mad.....it just seems like we are losing folk. Lol



It's okay, natural and transitioning hair is not for everyone.  At least, they tried it out and have options.  However, it's more fun when there's more people to learn and share with.


----------



## LdyKamz

It is my protein week and I finally tried AO GPB. I.AM.IN.LOVE!!! I deep conditioned with this and rinsed with Giovanni's 50/50. I moisturized with Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist, then Giovanni leave in, topped with some argan oil. I pulled my hair back in a bun to air dry and I just took it down. My hair is soooo soft. I can't stop touching it. The back is completely natural by now and there are no tangles. It is just cottony soft. I am so happy. 

Looks like I have my protein week regimen down. Now if I could just get the moisture right and find a good moisture rich deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## Rae81

I'm still here contemplating cutting off my relaxed ends. I want to do something different with my hair then a boring bun. But it's to hot to straighten or do a braid out or twist out . I have it in corn rows right now but they look old and I just did it on Saturday.

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

Thanks for checking in, Ladies!


----------



## ezina

I'm still here. I'm a little over 25 months post and will be here for the long haul! I have no desire to chemically treat my hair, or even cut or BC it yet.


----------



## havilland

i have been depressed all day......i am so sad about my hair cut.

i need one more trim to be all natural.  i hope i can hold on until fall/winter/end of the year


----------



## Jobwright

havilland said:


> i have been depressed all day......i am so sad about my hair cut.
> 
> i need one more trim to be all natural.  i hope i can hold on until fall/winter/end of the year



You can do it!!!!!  All that beautiful hair, guuuurl you better not be depressed. Although I jumped ship, I'm still rooting for ya!  GO HAVILLAND!  GO HAVILLAND!!!  Singing as I do the running man and round the world dance...


----------



## MileHighDiva

havilland said:


> i have been depressed all day......i am so sad about my hair cut.
> 
> i need one more trim to be all natural.  i hope i can hold on until fall/winter/end of the year



havilland, you'll be back to BSL, everyone's hair grows faster in the summer.  I knew cones were the debil, but Damn!  That knot was nasty!  Shouldn't the cones have made it easier to work the knot out, because of the added slip factor?

I normally think of cones as blocking moisture and building up, not creating a knot monster.


----------



## havilland

Jobwright said:


> You can do it!!!!!  All that beautiful hair, guuuurl you better not be depressed. Although I jumped ship, I'm still rooting for ya!  GO HAVILLAND!  GO HAVILLAND!!!  Singing as I do the running man and round the world dance...



LMBO!  Girl you are so crazy. Thanks. 

You made me smile for the first time today. Funny how hair can put you in a mood.


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland, you'll be back to BSL, everyone's hair grows faster in the summer.  I knew cones were the debil, but Damn!  That knot was nasty!  Shouldn't the cones have made it easier to work the knot out, because of the added slip factor?
> 
> I normally think of cones as blocking moisture and building up, not creating a knot monster.



Thanks, Chica.  I appreciate the support.  I have been depressed all day.  I'm about to pour out some champagne for the hair i cut....

i think the cones blocked moisture. And that is what caused the evil tangle from the dark side. 

I haven't made any other changes to my routine so that had to be it. I have never had a tangle that bad. 

I soaked it in condish. Tried to take it apart  strand by strand.  Oil rinsed.  Nothing would help. I rescued as much hair from the knot as I could and then just cut it. You should've seen it before I got the other hairs out!  Omg. It was HUGE. thankfully I had enough patience to wrestle with it. If I had cut that knot in its original form, I would have a bald spot now. That's how big it was. Ugh!!!


----------



## veesweets

I don't know if I'm just having a bad week or what, but I considered (considering?  ) relaxing JUST my edges to make life a little easier. None of my 'go to' gels are working even when I leave the scarf on them overnight. So my wigs no longer blend like I want them to and I end up self conscious about my buns. It's too hot/humid to flat iron or rollerset. 

I'm going to try finding more cute headbands tomorrow and some new gels to try. I know I don't really want to do any relaxing. 

Besides that I'm feeling pretty good. Only 8-10 more months to go!


----------



## Britt

ezina, 25 months ?!? Wow! How r u wearing ur hair daily?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

veesweets said:


> I don't know if I'm just having a bad week or what, but I considered (considering?  ) relaxing JUST my edges to make life a little easier. None of my 'go to' gels are working even when I leave the scarf on them overnight. So my wigs no longer blend like I want them to and I end up self conscious about my buns. It's too hot/humid to flat iron or rollerset.
> 
> I'm going to try finding more cute headbands tomorrow and some new gels to try. I know I don't really want to do any relaxing.
> 
> Besides that I'm feeling pretty good. Only 8-10 more months to go!



Try Ampro Protein gel with a drop of oil mixed in.


----------



## ezina

Brittster said:


> ezina, 25 months ?!? Wow! How r u wearing ur hair daily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Brittster
For most of my transition, I just bunned. For the last 2-3 months, I have been wearing a lace wig.


----------



## Amarilles

havilland Are your ponies in a WnG? It doesn't look like a braid/twistout to me. If it's a WnG your texlax and natural hair blend pretty dang well!


----------



## DaLady82

Hello all, very excited to share that yesterday made 24 weeks post relaxer according to my count. Didn't know if I could make it but I did. Don't really know how long I will transition before I chop it. But I do know that this is just the beginning.


----------



## bosswitch

This might belong in the random thoughts thread, but I'm just going to leave this here 

I've given myself a deadline. By this time last year, I will have cut off all my relaxed ends and be 100% natural. My natural hair currently is at NL unstretched (damp hair), SL stretched and I want to be at SL unstretched, APL stretched before I chop my ends. I had to abandon my original goal of maintaining BSL until I'm 100% natural cause my relaxed ends are soo thin and scraggly (lost a lot of hair cause I did not detangle or DC my hair for a month  knots galore ). My natural hair is 1203189312 times stronger than my relaxed hair and is really easily manageable if I'm consistent with DC'ing, so retention should be amazing. 

I'm really excited to be 100% natural again 

OT but @Amarilles, your siggy has me so frustratedlike, why doesn't he just stay in one line!


----------



## londonfog

janaq2003 said:


> Wash/dc and tangle fight. The story of my life now, at 16 wks post. Why didnt someone tell me how you gotta havepatience with this transitioning stuff. I feel like I needed a drink after that...and I know it will get worse.


 
Yes ma'am! I didn't know what in the world the big deal was about detangling because my lil relaxed hair was so thin, it never got tangles! LOLOL! Then I took out some kinky twists at around 16 weeks post & didn't want to wash my hair ever again just so I didn't have to try to detangle after that session. I'm a little past 22 weeks now & got it under control until the next wave of NG try to take over the world


----------



## beauti

*after two whole months of not dealing with my hair i'm back at it! ugh!  undoing these cornrows i had beneath my wig. will DC and 'poo in couple hrs. might start my box braids tonight. dont want to be bothered with hair *


----------



## havilland

Amarilles said:


> havilland Are your ponies in a WnG? It doesn't look like a braid/twistout to me. If it's a WnG your texlax and natural hair blend pretty dang well!



Yes.  WnG. I don't attempt braid outs. Too much work. Too little reward.  I look like a chia pet. Don't nobody have time for that. Lol


----------



## so_stush

I'm around. I never post but I've been reading! It's been 80 weeks since my last touch up. 

What's everyone using as a moisturizer?  I'm hoping to find something that's curly girl friendly, if possible, but I'll take any and all suggestions.


----------



## Britt

ezina said:


> @Brittster
> For most of my transition, I just bunned. For the last 2-3 months, I have been wearing a lace wig.


Thank you! Do you have hair pics? I'm only 15 wks post but I find it's easiest for me to pull my hair back when it's freshly washed or pretty wet.


----------



## Amarilles

havilland said:


> Yes.  WnG. I don't attempt braid outs. Too much work. Too little reward.  I look like a chia pet. Don't nobody have time for that. Lol


Chile! I think a braidout would look nice on you considering the textures aren't so different. You could probably rock a WnG too? My braidout got rained on and I just had to bun it, the bonelaxed hair does not ever blend not even in a pony.


----------



## janaq2003

Just washed and conditioning under dryer. I tried the CON with argan oil sulfate free shampoo and I must say..I like how soft it made my hair! For d/c I mixed my cholesterol and olive oil. Cant decide whether or not to do a braid out or blow out and curl with my flexirods...decisions! Friday is 17 weeks post. I wouldve never thought I could go this long without a relaxer!


----------



## havilland

so_stush said:


> I'm around. I never post but I've been reading! It's been 80 weeks since my last touch up.
> 
> What's everyone using as a moisturizer?  I'm hoping to find something that's curly girl friendly, if possible, but I'll take any and all suggestions.



I use Kinky Curly Knot Today. That always serves me well.


----------



## havilland

Amarilles said:


> Chile! I think a braidout would look nice on you considering the textures aren't so different. You could probably rock a WnG too? My braidout got rained on and I just had to bun it, the bonelaxed hair does not ever blend not even in a pony.



Ummm. NO.  My hair looks a hot mess in a braid out. Trust me.....  Just. Say. No.  LOL 



Today is TWO YEARS!!!!!!! July 4th 2011 was my last relaxer!!!!!!!  Wooooooohooooooo!!!!!

HOLLERRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> I feel like everyone is jumping ship....
> 
> Le sigh....



I hope everyone isnt jumping ship!! I just got here! lol
You tube hair porn is too confusing and hard to sort out.!


----------



## redwilliams

redwilliams said:


> I hope everyone isnt jumping ship!! I just got here! lol
> You tube hair porn is too confusing and hard to sort out.!



Ps
I just tried my first Bantu twist set!
I never knew all these twists existed!!! Lol
I am not sure if this is ready for public consumption, but at least I can work on the mechanics and maybe when my hair is longer I won't look like little orphan Annie 








Tomorrow! Tomorrow ill love ya tomorrow!
Lol


----------



## so_stush

havilland said:


> I use Kinky Curly Knot Today. That always serves me well.



Thanks!  I use that as a leave in but want a heavier moisturizer. I'm using elasta qp mango butter but it has cones in it. I may repurchase, though.


----------



## havilland

so_stush said:


> Thanks!  I use that as a leave in but want a heavier moisturizer. I'm using elasta qp mango butter but it has cones in it. I may repurchase, though.



Oh ok!  That makes sense....

I like Hairveda's Busy Izzie Buttered Up moisturizer. It's creamy and absorbs into the hair. 

Their Red Tea moisturizer is good too.  It Adds strength.


----------



## MileHighDiva

redwilliams, your BKO looks ready for prime time to me.   Perfect tousled bob for summer, with no hair hanging down your back, which can be important depending on where you live and how hot it it gets.


----------



## Oasis

i really want to cut my relaxed ends off. they are so thin and gross.


----------



## LdyKamz

It is really hot today and I got all sweaty and frustrated trying to do my hair this morning sooo...I jumped ship. I big chopped. The second pic was the first pic I took and I was literally thinking "what did I just do?" so that's why my face looks like that.


----------



## ezina

Brittster said:


> Thank you! Do you have hair pics? I'm only 15 wks post but I find it's easiest for me to pull my hair back when it's freshly washed or pretty wet.





Brittster

I had a bunch of detailed hair pics but they are all gone. I saved them in my macbook with no back ups (big mistake!) and the macbook is unresponsive now. However, I do have a few hair pics on my blog, but I don't know how much help that is since those are straightened for length checks. If on a wash day I'm not too lazy to take pictures of my usual process and post them on the blog, I'll pm you about it. 

Do you bun right after washing it? I usually make 2-4 pigtails and braid them to let them air dry at least 50%. I do this before I bun to reduce the chances of breakages since my hair tends to snap easiest when manipulated while soaked.

And congrats on 15 weeks; it will be an adventure! Get comfy with your hair.


----------



## Jobwright

CONGRATULATIONS havilland!!!!!  You's a baaaaaad girl!!!!  Bad meaning good!!!!!


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl said:


> It is really hot today and I got all sweaty and frustrated trying to do my hair this morning sooo...I jumped ship. I big chopped. I'm trying to post pics but I keep getting an error. I'll be back to try again soon.




:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre

congrats!!!! you big chopped on my "NO-relaxi-iversary"!!!


can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Dayjoy

KammyGirl!  I can't wait to see your pics!

OAN, I finally washed out the flat iron I got when I BCed two weeks ago.  Had my first experience with my all natural hair in 31 years.  I did a twist-Bantu knot out.  Exciting!


----------



## LdyKamz

Thanks havilland and Dayjoy I just went back to edit my post to add them. I had to add them to my pinterest and upload them that way. But anyway, I loved it earlier today and now I think I am in shock. Thank goodness for the long weekend.


----------



## Dayjoy

I  it KammyGirl.  You have beautiful bone structure.  I kind of wish I had BCed my hair that short, but I know what you mean about the shock.  I waited two weeks to wash my hair because I was afraid of the shock.


----------



## veesweets

My bad week is officially over. Found the solution to my problem: Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste by Curls. I stopped using it around month 5 but glad I revisited. I do have to use quite a bit of product, but my edges don't become hard or crunchy like with other gels. My edges still looked pretty smooth/sleek when I got home last night even with the high humidity. I also had a really good, tangle free wash day yesterday. Back to being happy


----------



## LdyKamz

Dayjoy said:


> I  it @KammyGirl. You have beautiful bone structure. I kind of wish I had BCed my hair that short, but I know what you mean about the shock. I waited two weeks to wash my hair because I was afraid of the shock.


 
Thank you! I tried to style it this morning. But I said forget it and decided to enjoy the break of having to style. Looks like I will be doing wash n gos until it grows out a little. I never would have had the courage to do this without this board.


----------



## january noir

Congrats KammyGirl! 

I'm sooo happy for you!   It may be a shock at first, but then...  It's .


----------



## redwilliams

KammyGirl said:


> It is really hot today and I got all sweaty and frustrated trying to do my hair this morning sooo...I jumped ship. I big chopped. The second pic was the first pic I took and I was literally thinking "what did I just do?" so that's why my face looks like that.



WOW! it looks amazing!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Well I will be 36 months post relaxer December 2013. All my relaxed ends are cut off gone!
This my hair as of 7/6/2013.

View attachment 216445



View attachment 216447


----------



## havilland

Highly Favored8 said:


> Well I will be 36 months post relaxer December 2013. All my relaxed ends are cut off gone!
> This my hair as of 7/6/2013.



WoW!!!!!


Congrats!!!!  It is Graduation week up in here!!!!


----------



## havilland

I'm hiding under a half wig for the next few months.


----------



## Tracy

CHICKENS!

I'm iz transitioning.  So I'm iz back.  lol! 

Hello to all of my loves.  To all that have no idea who I am (many of you, I'm sure) - I'm loud and boisterous.  It's just who I am. 

My deets are that I'm 10 months post relaxer.  I don't do anything special, I just stopped relaxing and refused to do it again.  I won't cut my hair...because I just grew it back.

I'll return! Just wanted to get in where I fit in here...


----------



## Britt

Tracy !!!! heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!! Welcome back !!!! daviine just recently big chopped! Kudos to you for being 10 months post.


----------



## Tracy

Brittster said:


> Tracy !!!! heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!! Welcome back !!!! daviine just recently big chopped! Kudos to you for being 10 months post.



Hello my Britty! <3

Daviine, daviine??? My Daviine?  Shut UP! That's awesome.  Must click backwards.

What's your situation? Are you still hanging in there with your transition?  Same method?


----------



## daviine

Tracy said:


> CHICKENS!
> 
> I'm iz transitioning.  So I'm iz back.  lol!
> 
> Hello to all of my loves.  To all that have no idea who I am (many of you, I'm sure) - I'm loud and boisterous.  It's just who I am.
> 
> My deets are that I'm 10 months post relaxer.  I don't do anything special, I just stopped relaxing and refused to do it again.  I won't cut my hair...because I just grew it back.
> 
> I'll return! Just wanted to get in where I fit in here...





Brittster said:


> Tracy !!!! heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!! Welcome back !!!! daviine just recently big chopped! Kudos to you for being 10 months post.





Tracy said:


> Hello my Britty! <3
> 
> Daviine, daviine??? My Daviine?  Shut UP! That's awesome.  Must click backwards.
> 
> What's your situation? Are you still hanging in there with your transition?  Same method?



Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm!!!!!


Tracy, Is it really you baby?    Oh, how I've missed you.  How the *** are you mi amor?

Lol @ chickens

Brittster, thanks for the mention.  

The ladies in this thread are supportive and friendly... no need to try to get in where you fit in.  Happy transitioning!


----------



## havilland

Tracy WELCOME!!! Hugs and kisses and fresh bottles of champagne!

Cheers to ten months!


----------



## Tracy

daviine said:


> Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tracy, Is it really you baby?    Oh, how I've missed you.  How the *** are you mi amor?
> 
> Lol @ chickens
> 
> Brittster, thanks for the mention.
> 
> The ladies in this thread are supportive and friendly... no need to try to get in where you fit in.  Happy transitioning!





Tis I!  I missed you too, my darling!  It's good to be back.   I'm well.  A mom of two now - my only claim to fame. 

Where can I see your hair?


----------



## redwilliams

MileHighDiva said:


> @redwilliams, your BKO looks ready for prime time to me.   Perfect tousled bob for summer, with no hair hanging down your back, which can be important depending on where you live and how hot it it gets.



Thanks!!
I have never really liked wearing my hair curly partially because i have freckles and was traumatized my whole childhood being called little orphan annie 
but i just figure, it is what it is... i need to get used to being a curly girl.
I'm in NYC and we are in a heatwave, plus i am super active. I guess my next step will be learning protective styling for workouts


----------



## mz.rae

Finally took my braids down and I can say I will probably will never get braids again! The take down process was so time consuming and a lot of hair got tangled up. I am scheduling a trip to the salon the 10th of August for a blow dry, flat iron, and trim.


----------



## havilland

Hiding under my wig with some raggedy cornrows I did myself. 

I don't even want to look at my hair until it grows back


----------



## janaq2003

KammyGirl! U were supposed to be my transitioning buddy and you done run off and bc'd! Get it girl!


----------



## redwilliams

How soon is it it begin cooing over the little curls as they grow in??? Is it like talking to plants? Maybe they'll grow faster if they know I want them??


----------



## mz.rae

It's looking like the back part of my head is all natural. Last night when I was m&sing I was trying to find some stringy ends but couldn't find any except for a few.


----------



## LdyKamz

janaq2003 said:


> @KammyGirl! U were supposed to be my transitioning buddy and you done run off and bc'd! Get it girl!


 
I know! I'm so sorry but I couldn't take it anymore. It was awful. I was standing there sweating in the bathroom trying to wrestle my hair into some sort of manageable style and it was not happening for me. Those scissors were calling my name!


----------



## havilland

I'm hiding under my wigs. Happy as can be. I'm gonna hide out and probably cut the last of my ends in a few months.  

Just ordered a few more wigs. I hope I get some good retention between hiding my hair and using njoy's growth oil.  

Maybe--- "cross my fingers"-- I can be back at BSL and fully natural by year's end.


----------



## classoohfive

so_stush said:


> I'm around. I never post but I've been reading! It's been 80 weeks since my last touch up.
> 
> What's everyone using as a moisturizer?  I'm hoping to find something that's curly girl friendly, if possible, but I'll take any and all suggestions.



so_stush 80 weeks?  I'll be 60 weeks post tomorrow and I'm running out of ideas.  It seems like the only options that come to mind are BC now (I'm not ready), texlax (I don't want to, I'm just a little mad because I'd be MBL if I never started transitioning and dealing with the breakage... I understood my hair so things were easier), or shave it bald and never leave the house.  

How are you wearing your hair? I was doing twists, I'm bored of them already.

Sorry, no solid rec`s on the moisturizer, I'm still experimentingand I don't do the curly girl method. My natural hair is low po and it seems to be doing okay with S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1. My texlaxed hair hates it because I have to use a lot before my natural hair accepts it, so my texlaxed ends get product build-up way before my NG is ready for a wash. erplexed


----------



## so_stush

classoohfive said:


> so_stush 80 weeks?  I'll be 60 weeks post tomorrow and I'm running out of ideas.  It seems like the only options that come to mind are BC now (I'm not ready), texlax (I don't want to, I'm just a little mad because I'd be MBL if I never started transitioning and dealing with the breakage... I understood my hair so things were easier), or shave it bald and never leave the house.
> 
> How are you wearing your hair? I was doing twists, I'm bored of them already.
> 
> Sorry, no solid rec`s on the moisturizer, I'm still experimentingand I don't do the curly girl method. My natural hair is low po and it seems to be doing okay with S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1. My texlaxed hair hates it because I have to use a lot before my natural hair accepts it, so my texlaxed ends get product build-up way before my NG is ready for a wash. erplexed



To be honest, I've cheated. I made it almost a year in ponytails, buns, and braid outs.  I've mostly been in weaves since. 

When I'm not wearing a weave, I wear buns or a version of a twist and curl. My ends are way too strigy for braid outs and its too humid to try and straighten. I'm trying not to straighten anyway because I don't want to damage my natural hair before I get started!  I do different kinds of buns. Some high. Some low. I'll do different parts or twists or braids leading into the bun. I'm not gonna lie. It's boring as hell - but will be worth it when I bc next summer!  I already have a ton of hair but shrinkage is a *mother*. 

Don't texlax . My coils are so healthy and pretty. I could kick myself for giving in every time I attempted to transition. You're already over a year in. If I wasn't wearing a weave, I'd get some long braids/twists a la beyonce. 

I've been trying the Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothing and I love it so far!

Can't wait to see how my coils behave once all of the relaxed hair is GONE!


----------



## classoohfive

My shrinkage is crazy so I'm trying to keep as much hair as possible and transition for at least 3 years total.  Glad to see someone around my point in transitioning.  I'll be looking forward to your BC, maybe by then I won't be scared and I'll join you. 

Does the Shea moisture help with shrinkage or frizz? I have a patch in the back that's completely natural (I've always battled breakage there) so I'm trying to get to know my natural hair by experimenting in that area. I finally stopped it from being a patch of SSK 



I used ponytails, buns, and braidouts to grow my texlaxed hair. When I began to transition those styles only worked for so long. I've been trying buns so I can hide most of my thin looking ends. My natural hair is stubborn and I can't be too rough or I'll experience more breakage between the two textures. Putting my hair up always looks messy. 

I've flat ironed twice during my transition. I was afraid to go hot enough so it quickly reverted. I've been considering box braids, I grew my hair out back in high school with those, I just worry about the two textures and how detangling during take down will be. 

I was looking through my old photos and I was so mad about my hair. I was on my way to MBL. I'd be there and then some if I had stuck to the script... Then I saw some photos from when I first began to texlax instead of relax. I did it because of the thickness. Eventually I was okay with letting those relaxed ends go... I'm feeling a bit better about the transition now. If my hair was that much thicker from texlaxing, I can't wait to see how awesome it's going to be. I'll eventually be ready to let my texlaxed ends go too.


----------



## mz.rae

havilland said:


> I'm hiding under my wigs. Happy as can be. I'm gonna hide out and probably cut the last of my ends in a few months.
> 
> Just ordered a few more wigs. I hope I get some good retention between hiding my hair and using njoy's growth oil.
> 
> Maybe--- "cross my fingers"-- I can be back at BSL and fully natural by year's end.



Let me know how the njoy growth oil works I was thinking about buying some.


----------



## havilland

mz.rae said:


> Let me know how the njoy growth oil works I was thinking about buying some.



I'm not one to use growth aids. Last time I used one (megatek) I had severe tangling and lost hair due to breakage. 

Since this is oil based i thought I would try it. 

So far I haven't been regimented with it. I am going to use it as a prepoo twice a week and see how that goes. I will let you know.


----------



## so_stush

classoohfive said:


> My shrinkage is crazy so I'm trying to keep as much hair as possible and transition for at least 3 years total.  Glad to see someone around my point in transitioning.  I'll be looking forward to your BC, maybe by then I won't be scared and I'll join you.
> 
> Does the Shea moisture help with shrinkage or frizz? I have a patch in the back that's completely natural (I've always battled breakage there) so I'm trying to get to know my natural hair by experimenting in that area. I finally stopped it from being a patch of SSK
> 
> 
> 
> I used ponytails, buns, and braidouts to grow my texlaxed hair. When I began to transition those styles only worked for so long. I've been trying buns so I can hide most of my thin looking ends. My natural hair is stubborn and I can't be too rough or I'll experience more breakage between the two textures. Putting my hair up always looks messy.
> 
> I've flat ironed twice during my transition. I was afraid to go hot enough so it quickly reverted. I've been considering box braids, I grew my hair out back in high school with those, I just worry about the two textures and how detangling during take down will be.
> 
> I was looking through my old photos and I was so mad about my hair. I was on my way to MBL. I'd be there and then some if I had stuck to the script... Then I saw some photos from when I first began to texlax instead of relax. I did it because of the thickness. Eventually I was okay with letting those relaxed ends go... I'm feeling a bit better about the transition now. If my hair was that much thicker from texlaxing, I can't wait to see how awesome it's going to be. I'll eventually be ready to let my texlaxed ends go too.



I don't know if the smoothie reduces shrinkage. I always dry my hair in some kind of stretched style -mostly braids. I use a leave in, the moisturizer, then oil if I'm going to wear a bun. If I'm wearing a braid out or something I also used a gel. I do believe it helped my curls POP. 

I was having trouble getting my hair into a neat braid, but watched some you tube videos and I think I have it down now. I use a spray bottle to dampen my hair, run moisturizer over it, then gather it into a ponytail with my hands. The trick for me is to mist, moisturizer and smooth section by section. Then I use a damp brush to smooth the outside and run some gel over the outside. 

I try not to worry about the length. I've had hair from shoulder length to waist length. It always grows back!  And my natural hair is infinitely healthier than my relaxed hair will ever be!

We'll have to keep sharing tips!


----------



## havilland

I don't care what the naysayers have to say about weaves and wigs...etc. I am happy to be totally protecting my hair 100% right now under my wig with my cornrows giving myself and my hair a break. 

105 weeks post relaxer checking in hoping for maximum growth!

Yay!


----------



## janaq2003

What can I put on my new growth to soften and make it manageable? My coils are super tight in the crown


----------



## havilland

janaq2003 said:


> What can I put on my new growth to soften and make it manageable? My coils are super tight in the crown



The only thing that works for me is deep conditioning, oil rinsing and daily moisturizing and sealing. 

Do all these consistently. And stretch your new growth as much as possible.


----------



## Tracy

I hate that my decision to transition always coincides with something random.  Last time, I was growing out of a short cut, and I couldn't get my hair back into a bun (which I knew would be my saving grace) so I relaxed at 6 months or so.

This time, I'm almost a year post - but I'm dealing with some pretty severe post partum shedding that I can't do anything about because I'm nursing.  I *think* it's post partum shedding, but I'm not sure because everyone I know IRL who transitioned without a chop says your hair begins to "cut" itself.  I know it's not my handling either, because I'm doing all the things that work for me (natural or otherwise - muy hair generally requires similar things) and nothing that doesn't.

I hope whatever this is stops soon.  I hate that I can't identify what it is for sure! Maddening.


----------



## naija24

how many of you transitioned by accident?


----------



## Rae81

naija24 said:


> how many of you transitioned by accident?



Me... my sister did my touch ups and she was In college at the time so I would get them done in the summer and again when she came home at thanksgiving or Christmas. Well one year she came home for thanksgiving and didn't have time to do it and when she came home at Christmas she didn't have time to do it. So I told her I would either do it myself or wait till she came home again. She told me that I might as well go natural because it had already been six months and if I waited till she came home for the summer it would be almost a year that I would have waited. I decided she was right and made up my mind to go natural

sent from my galaxy


----------



## so_stush

janaq2003 said:


> What can I put on my new growth to soften and make it manageable? My coils are super tight in the crown




At this point I have good luck misting my hair with water, using a moisturizer and then an oil.


----------



## classoohfive

so_stush said:


> I don't know if the smoothie reduces shrinkage. I always dry my hair in some kind of stretched style -mostly braids. I use a leave in, the moisturizer, then oil if I'm going to wear a bun. If I'm wearing a braid out or something I also used a gel. I do believe it helped my curls POP.
> 
> I was having trouble getting my hair into a neat braid, but watched some you tube videos and I think I have it down now. I use a spray bottle to dampen my hair, run moisturizer over it, then gather it into a ponytail with my hands. The trick for me is to mist, moisturizer and smooth section by section. Then I use a damp brush to smooth the outside and run some gel over the outside.
> 
> I try not to worry about the length. I've had hair from shoulder length to waist length. It always grows back!  And my natural hair is infinitely healthier than my relaxed hair will ever be!
> 
> We'll have to keep sharing tips!





I think my biggest issue is that my natural hair is low porosity. With LO PO it takes forever to get wet, doesn't always accept any DC or leave-on, and then it takes forever to dry. It usually looks awful the first day or two (still wet) after washing and then okay the next few days. Oil just sits on top. I was told to use grapeseed oil, I just haven't found a good quality brand to try. 

Thanks for sharing your experience so far!  I'm going to try a leave-in, the smoothie moisturizer, and an oil on the natural patch in the back and see what happens. Maybe I'll warm the oil a bit to see if my hair accepts it... I hope that by the time I BC experimenting with that area will give me a head start on how my natural hair behaves. 

I know my hair can grow, I'm just frustrated with the two hair types yet too scared to BC right now. I don't think short hair, natural or texlaxed, goes with the shape of my face.  Things were just easier then and I had to get bored with my hair and want a challenge.   Oh well, I've come this far. Two more years to go.


----------



## Amarilles

naija24 said:


> how many of you transitioned by accident?


My first 7 months were by accident I guess. I had recently relocated and could not find a stylist. I read a little about how to care for the hair (while I looked) but I then decided to give it up and just keep on not perming. And you better believe I found a stylist like a week afterward  but whatev, I was like NO bish where were you a week or 7 months ago?!  I'm so glad things turned out this way!

I'm back home now and everyone wondering if I'm relaxing. Um, no dammit.


----------



## AudraChanell

Two of my styles this week. I've been on a roll wearing twist pinned up or to a side for a few days then letting it out for one and re-braiding. I did pincurls on lightly blow dried hair for the first time this week. I'm 7 month in with a very long way to go. Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## so_stush

classoohfive said:


> I think my biggest issue is that my natural hair is low porosity. With LO PO it takes forever to get wet, doesn't always accept any DC or leave-on, and then it takes forever to dry. It usually looks awful the first day or two (still wet) after washing and then okay the next few days. Oil just sits on top. I was told to use grapeseed oil, I just haven't found a good quality brand to try.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience so far!  I'm going to try a leave-in, the smoothie moisturizer, and an oil on the natural patch in the back and see what happens. Maybe I'll warm the oil a bit to see if my hair accepts it... I hope that by the time I BC experimenting with that area will give me a head start on how my natural hair behaves.
> 
> I know my hair can grow, I'm just frustrated with the two hair types yet too scared to BC right now. I don't think short hair, natural or texlaxed, goes with the shape of my face.  Things were just easier then and I had to get bored with my hair and want a challenge.   Oh well, I've come this far. Two more years to go.



I hadn't considered porosity. This is the system I have always used!  I'm going to read up on it a little more. 

Judging by your post I'm thinking that low porosity means hair takes awhile to dry?  If so, that's definitely my hair. I attempt to dry my hair in braids overnight and it definitely doesn't dry. Then I bun my damp for the day and it still doesn't dry. The 2nd night I braid it again and it's generally dry by the time I get up in the morning. 

Now I'm tempted to create a natural patch too! I'm surprised I haven't had enough breakage to have one.


----------



## classoohfive

so_stush said:


> I hadn't considered porosity. This is the system I have always used!  I'm going to read up on it a little more.
> 
> Judging by your post I'm thinking that low porosity means hair takes awhile to dry?  If so, that's definitely my hair. I attempt to dry my hair in braids overnight and it definitely doesn't dry. Then I bun my damp for the day and it still doesn't dry. The 2nd night I braid it again and it's generally dry by the time I get up in the morning.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to create a natural patch too! I'm surprised I haven't had enough breakage to have one.




With low porosity the cuticles are really tight. It takes forever for the hair to get wet and then when it's finally wet it takes forever to dry. It's also difficult for it to accept products. I have to use heat when I DC or leave it on overnight for it to work. I used to add my leave-ins on damp hair and everything was fine. Apparently my relaxer made my hair normal porosity. Now it sits on top and I have to wait a few days before my natural hair starts to feel moisturized. I'm having issues dealing with this because a lack of moisture = shrinkage = single strand knots. 


At least your natural patch would be on purpose.  I've ALWAYS had issues with that area of my hair so it's no surprise it broke off. When texlaxing I had to really baby the area to get it to grow passed SL with the rest of my hair... I have the most shrinkage there. A few months ago it was a patch of single strand knots   I learned that I need to stretch and lightly moisturize it a a few times a day until my hair dries. I only cut out one knot in the area yesterday when I washed.


----------



## ezina

naija24 said:


> how many of you transitioned by accident?



I've always intended to transition, but only if I'd reached waist length with relaxed hair first. Halfway into my 6-month stretch, I randomly decide to start transition. I'm glad I started then since I was in college and am currently almost done with my transition. It would be a hassle to just start now since I'm beginning to care more about my appearance due to being in the real world again.


----------



## havilland

naija24


I definitely transitioned by "accident". I started out stretching relaxers to 1 or 2x a year. 

After a ten month stretch, I just kept going as long as I could. 

Here is am 2 years later almost fully natural.


----------



## havilland

I am in the middle of a 4 hour prepoo. Woke up at 3 am unable to sleep.  Been up watching news....

So I decided to take my braids out and detangle and prepoo.  

I still have minimal shedding compared to my previous normal amount since I started doing the Hairveda Methi Satva two step treatment. The decrease in shedding makes me detangling sessions sooooo much easier. 

Also my last cut, has helped.  I think I have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left.  In some places it seems like more....I can't tell anymore. Lol


----------



## Rae81

Im thinking about cutting the remaining relaxed ends off the front when i wash today  . I'm ready to do it. My birthday is next month and i wanted to do something different with my hair. Also im going on a cruise in September and i dont want to deal with two textures. This month also marks two years into my transition


----------



## Evo-ny

Hair works in mysterious ways! I'm a little over 5 months since my last relaxer. I used to do my touchups every 4 months or so because at that point I just couldn't manage the new growth. But after physically throwing out my last jar of creamy crack and declaring that I'd never relax again, my new growth has been nothing but obedient! Go figure!

I have very fine strands, but my hair is very dense. I was thinking of trying henna to help strengthen my hair so the relaxed ends don't just give up and snap off. I had a terrible time with LUSH's caca noire, but I'm willing to give it another go with real BAQ henna.


----------



## havilland

KammyGirl said:


> I know! I'm so sorry but I couldn't take it anymore. It was awful. I was standing there sweating in the bathroom trying to wrestle my hair into some sort of manageable style and it was not happening for me. Those scissors were calling my name!





Tracy said:


> I hate that my decision to transition always coincides with something random.  Last time, I was growing out of a short cut, and I couldn't get my hair back into a bun (which I knew would be my saving grace) so I relaxed at 6 months or so.
> 
> This time, I'm almost a year post - but I'm dealing with some pretty severe post partum shedding that I can't do anything about because I'm nursing.  I *think* it's post partum shedding, but I'm not sure because everyone I know IRL who transitioned without a chop says your hair begins to "cut" itself.  I know it's not my handling either, because I'm doing all the things that work for me (natural or otherwise - muy hair generally requires similar things) and nothing that doesn't.
> 
> I hope whatever this is stops soon.  I hate that I can't identify what it is for sure! Maddening.



i started postpartum shedding at 5 months after delivery and shed for a few months.  i nursed for 14 months but the shedding didn't last the entire time i was nursing.  my hair texture was different though, my curls loosened and my hair is even more fine than it was before.

eventually i got my hair back into good strong condition.  but it took patience and care.  the shedding won't last forever, so try to hang in there.......there really is no cure for the shedding, so you just have to wait it out.

good luck


----------



## Rae81

I did it!!! Be back later with pics.

Here are my pics:
first pic is the hair i cut off
second pic is my hair after the cut
third pic is it pulled back in a ponytail
fourth pic is the sides 
last pic is the back




sent from my galaxy


----------



## naija24

havilland said:


> naija24
> 
> 
> I definitely transitioned by "accident". I started out stretching relaxers to 1 or 2x a year.
> 
> After a ten month stretch, I just kept going as long as I could.
> 
> Here is am 2 years later almost fully natural.



yassss. that's exactly how i want it to be. i just think if i stretch that long, and have close to 5 inches of NG, I can decide, okay, go natural or relax. either way, i'd be close to full SL by then, maybe approaching APL!


----------



## Deziyah

janaq2003 said:


> What can I put on my new growth to soften and make it manageable? My coils are super tight in the crown


 
What works for me is Scurl.... I moisturize with it and seal with coconut oil and my new grown is very soft and moisturized.

However, I wanted to tell you guys that although my plan was to transition for 2 years.... That was not my hair's plan... I actually BC'd!!!! 7/8/2013 is the day I went completely natural!!It wasn't planned but my relaxed ends were just as scraggy as can be; twists outs weren't looking right braid outs weren't looking right it was just not working having this 4c new growth and bone straight ends. I made it nearly a year, It had been exactly 11 months and 2 weeks, and I must say that I am super excited to see how my hair transforms. Here are a few pics, one is a twist out I did and the other shows my curls after a WNG using eco styler gel. Good luck ladies with your transitions!!!! I will be lurking !!!


----------



## Dayjoy

Deziyah!  Looks great!


----------



## Deziyah

Rae81 said:


> I did it!!! Be back later with pics.
> 
> Here are my pics:
> first pic is the hair i cut off
> second pic is my hair after the cut
> third pic is it pulled back in a ponytail
> fourth pic is the sides
> last pic is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my galaxy


 
Congrats!!! Rae81 Those curls are poppin!!!


----------



## daviine

Deziyah said:


> What works for me is Scurl.... I moisturize with it and seal with coconut oil and my new grown is very soft and moisturized.
> 
> However, I wanted to tell you guys that although my plan was to transition for 2 years.... That was not my hair's plan... I actually BC'd!!!! 7/8/2013 is the day I went completely natural!!It wasn't planned but my relaxed ends were just as scraggy as can be; twists outs weren't looking right braid outs weren't looking right it was just not working having this 4c new growth and bone straight ends. I made it nearly a year, It had been exactly 11 months and 2 weeks, and I must say that I am super excited to see how my hair transforms. Here are a few pics, one is a twist out I did and the other shows my curls after a WNG using eco styler gel. Good luck ladies with your transitions!!!! I will be lurking !!!



Beautiful Deziyah! Congrats!!!


----------



## daviine

Rae81 said:


> I did it!!! Be back later with pics.
> 
> Here are my pics:
> first pic is the hair i cut off
> second pic is my hair after the cut
> third pic is it pulled back in a ponytail
> fourth pic is the sides
> last pic is the back
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Congrats Rae81!!! Your hair is beautiful!! 

Side note: I miss you guys!


----------



## mz.rae

I wish the front and back of my head grew at the same rate. The back part is almost completely natural, but the front is like 75-80% natural. This is why I'm afraid to cut the rest of my relaxed ends off because I might look like I have a mullet.


----------



## mz.rae

Rae81 said:


> I did it!!! Be back later with pics.
> 
> Here are my pics:
> first pic is the hair i cut off
> second pic is my hair after the cut
> third pic is it pulled back in a ponytail
> fourth pic is the sides
> last pic is the back
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my galaxy



Congrats! Love your hair!


----------



## so_stush

I tried to wet bun and it was a disaster!  Never again.


----------



## havilland

Rae81 looks good!!!


----------



## Rae81

Thanks everyone. Now I just have to figure out what to do with it lol

sent from my galaxy


----------



## janaq2003

To all you ladies that chopped those ends recently.. beautiful hair! Im so excited and cannot wait till Im done with this transition!


----------



## classoohfive

mz.rae said:


> I wish the front and back of my head grew at the same rate. The back part is almost completely natural, but the front is like 75-80% natural. This is why I'm afraid to cut the rest of my relaxed ends off because I might look like I have a mullet.




Yes, my hair is so uneven! The front of my head is probably only 33% natural, my hair's longer there. It's almost completely natural in the back along with a small patch that's completely natural... I'm curious yet mostly afraid of what it's going to look like when I BC. I'll either have to wear it in braids for the next year or so to grow it out before cutting evenly, or I'll have to cut it even shorter now to even it out. I'm NOT cutting it now, it'll be too short to hide my forehead.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies, I've been MIA for a while... I had my son!!! I'm still transitioning, I almost relaxed a few months ago, I'm not sure if some of you will remember but Thanks for talking me off of the ledge!!! I'm still in love with the thickness my natural hair has, still roller setting, sitting under the dryer and then flat ironing but I've also been experimenting with so other styles since I quickly learned my  straight natural hair and summer heat aren't going to mix. I still have about 18 months before I have either cut away all my relaxed ends or my natural hair is long enough to do one more cut and get rid of my relaxed ends.


----------



## janaq2003

[IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2ngvuog.jpg[/IMG]

19 weeks of fun!


----------



## havilland

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, I've been MIA for a while... I had my son!!! I'm still transitioning, I almost relaxed a few months ago, I'm not sure if some of you will remember but Thanks for talking me off of the ledge!!! I'm still in love with the thickness my natural hair has, still roller setting, sitting under the dryer and then flat ironing but I've also been experimenting with so other styles since I quickly learned my  straight natural hair and summer heat aren't going to mix. I still have about 18 months before I have either cut away all my relaxed ends or my natural hair is long enough to do one more cut and get rid of my relaxed ends.




congrats! and welcome back!


----------



## bronzephoenix

I'm transitioning after texturizing for the second time around out of impatience and frustration.  But this time I refuse to bc. It's only been 14wks and 1.5 in of new growth. I'm currently a bit past bsl and plan on going for length first. (sigh)


----------



## AgeinATL

Evo-ny said:


> Hair works in mysterious ways! I'm a little over 5 months since my last relaxer. I used to do my touchups every 4 months or so because at that point I just couldn't manage the new growth. *But after physically throwing out my last jar of creamy crack and declaring that I'd never relax again, my new growth has been nothing but obedient!* Go figure!
> 
> I have very fine strands, but my hair is very dense. I was thinking of trying henna to help strengthen my hair so the relaxed ends don't just give up and snap off. I had a terrible time with LUSH's caca noire, but I'm willing to give it another go with real BAQ henna.


 
That is SO true! I could barely make it 4 months before I would relax my hair and I was fine with that. But when I decided that I would transition and no longer relax my hair, it has not been bad and I am 9.5 months post. Once I set my mind to transitioning, my mindset about my NG changed. It was no longer 'unmanageable'. It was no longer difficult to deal with. After I got that in my mind, it has been smoother than I ever thought it would be. I hope the remainder of my transition goes this smoothly!


----------



## havilland

i'm hiding in a bun this week.  too hot to wear the half wig.......

my hair feels soft and juicy.


i need to start keeping a hair journal again.  i fell off with that and it was a really useful tool.  i have 5 years worth of hair notes...i could write a text book on hair care and product reviews! LOL


----------



## Jobwright

havilland I say go for it!!!!!!  Just publish your notes. What would be super cool is if your hair spoke and told your real life story as well. Sort of like if walls could talk...IF MY HAIR COULD TALK. I feel a best seller coming!  If a woman could make a book, play and movie based in her vajayjay, definitely you could do something with hair!!!!  ☺


----------



## Rae81

^^^^ yes I agree write the book

sent from my galaxy


----------



## havilland

Rae81 and Jobwright


Y'all crack me up!  Thanks, Chicas.....


----------



## ArrrBeee

I think that I am going to join you ladies.  I did a BC 8 years ago, texlaxed for 2 years and then relaxed three years ago. 

I will be moving out of the country for 6 months so I might as well transition.

Can anyone help me figure out what products I can take with me that won't take up a lot of luggage space?


----------



## havilland

ArrrBeee said:


> I think that I am going to join you ladies.  I did a BC 8 years ago, texlaxed for 2 years and then relaxed three years ago.
> 
> I will be moving out of the country for 6 months so I might as well transition.
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out what products I can take with me that won't take up a lot of luggage space?




if you know where you are going to be staying, you can ship a box of your staple products to your destination.  6 months is a long time to be without staples and favorites.  or have a vendor ship them to you so they get there when you do.

i can't suggest anything that takes up a small amount of space......a 6 month supply of anything is going to take up room


----------



## ArrrBeee

havilland said:


> if you know where you are going to be staying, you can ship a box of your staple products to your destination.  6 months is a long time to be without staples and favorites.  or have a vendor ship them to you so they get there when you do.
> 
> i can't suggest anything that takes up a small amount of space......a 6 month supply of anything is going to take up room



Good point.  Problem is, I'll be moving around a bit.  I'll figure out something.


----------



## havilland

ArrrBeee said:


> Good point.  Problem is, I'll be moving around a bit.  I'll figure out something.



Maybe you can go to the drugstore and get several of those little travel cases that has travel size bottles in it, and fill up the bottles with your products.  CVS has the cases with small bottles and labels. Perhaps you could buy several of them and then pack those instead of big bottles.


----------



## havilland

Well Ladies. I'm done.  I am not cutting anymore hair. The back of my hair is fully natural now and the front is what it is.  The texture is looser in the front so I can't tell the difference between my texlaxed ends and my natural hair.  

Since i wont be trimming away my ends anymore, from now on I'm considering myself fully natural and my transition is over.

P. S. a note for the purists- I am about 90% natural.  I am not leaving this thread and making a post about a big chop nor will I be touting advice to anyone who doesn't have two textures on their head. I realize that many naturals will not consider me natural because I have some relaxed ends left here and there and I am totally ok with that. 

i am two years or 748 days post relaxer. 

As near as I can tell my hair is APL in the back and CBL in the front.  I will get a blow out at some point and do a length check but not until the weather gets cooler. 

Here are some pics:

First pics are my hair air dried with no product so I can see the shrinkage. The last picture is my hair after I wet it again and put it in a ponytail with kinky curly products and Eco styler gel.


----------



## Amarilles

Weey congrats!


----------



## MileHighDiva

havilland, congratulations on a successful transition!

Screw the purists, this is "your" journey, not "theirs"!

Thank you for being so supportive of the long term transitioner team  and holding everyone/this thread down!


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland, congratulations on a successful transition!
> 
> Screw the purists, this is "your" journey, not "theirs"!
> 
> Thank you for being so supportive of the long term transitioner team  and holding everyone/this thread down!



Thanks, Chica! I appreciate that so much!  

This is my home base. I love all you Ladies. I'm pouring myself some champagne now. I can't believe I lasted this long. Wow....


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland!  Why am I happy and sad at the same time?  This whole thread is about changing but I hate change.    I hate that once the transition is over we are no longer "transitioners" and thus not bonded anymore.  This is the BEST thread on this part of the site!  That's why I'm still in here even though I chopped a month ago.   And for all we/you know, you could have been natural for a while since your textures were so similar anyway.  If you say you're natural, you're natural.  Can we still expect that whenever you decide to post hair pics it might be here?  If not, where will you be hanging out?


----------



## havilland

Dayjoy said:


> havilland!  Why am I happy and sad at the same time?  This whole thread is about changing but I hate change.    I hate that once the transition is over we are no longer "transitioners" and thus not bonded anymore.  This is the BEST thread on this part of the site!  That's why I'm still in here even though I chopped a month ago.   And for all we/you know, you could have been natural for a while since your textures were so similar anyway.  If you say you're natural, you're natural.  Can we still expect that whenever you decide to post hair pics it might be here?  If not, where will you be hanging out?



I know exactly what you are saying. I feel the same way. 

I'm gonna be here. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Kim0105

Hey all, I've read through all 323 pages of this thread over the last week.  I relaxed this January after being natural for a year.  I didn't have the patience to deal with my hair after taking care of my then 2 year old and a baby.  I figured I'd rather use whatever time I had to eat than deal with hair. For the last 3-4 years I've BC as many times and relaxed.  My last touch up was May 18 so I am 9 weeks post hoping to transition for just over 2 years.  

I have never transitioned before and plan to do so with the help of self installed Havana Twists. The plan is to install for 6 weeks, take down for 2 while I do a protein treatment and give my hair some tlc before installing again for 6 weeks, rinse ad repeat. My first set are in now. While in twists I spritz with a mix of scurl, conditioner, oil and distilled water 3-4 times per week and a protein spritz once per week. As far as washing I will cowash once per week.
So the why... I have a 3 year old daughter who has very thick and BSB 4a hair.  I want her to grow up loving and being proud of her hair.  The only way I know how to do that for her is to model it while taking care of her hair.  My hair is 4b if I were to type it.  It doesn't have as many curls as my daughter's as it tends to grow straight in some areas.  I guess I'll see if anything has changed in the last 18 months.


----------



## Dayjoy

Kim0105 A major reason I transitioned was because of my DD too.  I wish I had done it when she was younger like you are doing, but even at 10-11yo, she has learned from what I've done.


----------



## Kim0105

Dayjoy said:


> Kim0105 A major reason I transitioned was because of my DD too.  I wish I had done it when she was younger like you are doing, but even at 10-11yo, she has learned from what I've done.



I guess better late than never, huh.  I am about an inch shy of APL and planning to take 1/2 an inch off every other take down.  I'll trim every takedown if I run into issues with tangling.  I get the average of 1/2 inch of growth every month so this should work out fine.


----------



## lovely_locks

I went natural once before but I could not deal with my short length. I ended up BCing and then relaxing nine months after. I am giving it a go once more, this time w/o the BC. I have been relaxer free for 6 weeks, and I have been bunning ever since. Gel breaks my hair and my nape is all natural and short, and will not reach when I do my ballerina bun. So tomorrow I will be wearing a braid out. I am not strong when it comes to being natural, but I need to do this. Quick back story: My first son is more black then white, my other two are more white then black. My son is starting to notice differences in hair. Skin color does not bother him but for some reason (he is 7 his brothers are 5, and ) but he is stuck on hair. He asked me why my hair does not look lie his. I told him it does, but I straighten it. Moral of this story: How can I expect my son to love what God gave him, if I am changing what God gave me? It will also be a good example for my other two. We all need to love what we were born with.


----------



## MileHighDiva

lovely_locks said:


> I went natural once before but I could not deal with my short length. I ended up BCing and then relaxing nine months after. I am giving it a go once more, this time w/o the BC. I have been relaxer free for 6 weeks, and I have been bunning ever since. Gel breaks my hair and my nape is all natural and short, and will not reach when I do my ballerina bun. So tomorrow I will be wearing a braid out. *I am not strong when it comes to being natural, but I need to do this.* Quick back story: My first son is more black then white, my other two are more white then black. My son is starting to notice differences in hair. Skin color does not bother him but for some reason (he is 7 his brothers are 5, and ) but he is stuck on hair. He asked me why my hair does not look lie his. I told him it does, but I straighten it. Moral of this story: How can I expect my son to love what God gave him, if I am changing what God gave me? It will also be a good example for my other two. We all need to love what we were born with.



lovely_locks, I think it's wonderful that you want to transition due to your son's consciousness!  I'm not clear if you didn't like your natural hair when you previously BC'd, or if you were just unhappy with the length due to the BC.  Do you like natural hair, straightened natural hair, or stretched hair?  If so, you'll have a lot of emotional, informational, mental and spiritual support.

If you don't like natural hair, I wouldn't transition, unless my relaxed hair was unhealthy, or causing scalp and thinning issues etc.  You stated your nape is 100% natural due to gel and not chemical damage.  You may want to show your three son's your natural nape and let them feel and touch it.  Especially, the seven year-old.  Then tell him that you straighten it because of a styling choice, and that females have more styling options,   Maybe, that will quell his hair observations.  The other two just may not be aware, yet!  They're not more white, they're at a different stage of development.  However, your their mother, and a mommy knows her babies.

Good luck!


----------



## havilland

Kim0105 said:


> I guess better late than never, huh.  I am about an inch shy of APL and planning to take 1/2 an inch off every other take down.  I'll trim every takedown if I run into issues with tangling.  I get the average of 1/2 inch of growth every month so this should work out fine.




this is what i have been doing for about a year.  i just cut what i grow.  seemed to work well for me,


----------



## AudraChanell

I think I'm going to blow dry my hair today and do some sort of faux straight style.  No flat irons, but I just want a bit of a change.  Any who, another of my transitioning hairstyles...


----------



## havilland

AudraChanell that style is so elegant!


----------



## mz.rae

havilland said:


> Well Ladies. I'm done.  I am not cutting anymore hair. The back of my hair is fully natural now and the front is what it is.  The texture is looser in the front so I can't tell the difference between my texlaxed ends and my natural hair.
> 
> Since i wont be trimming away my ends anymore, from now on I'm considering myself fully natural and my transition is over.
> 
> P. S. a note for the purists- I am about 90% natural.  I am not leaving this thread and making a post about a big chop nor will I be touting advice to anyone who doesn't have two textures on their head. I realize that many naturals will not consider me natural because I have some relaxed ends left here and there and I am totally ok with that.
> 
> i am two years or 748 days post relaxer.
> 
> As near as I can tell my hair is APL in the back and CBL in the front.  I will get a blow out at some point and do a length check but not until the weather gets cooler.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> First pics are my hair air dried with no product so I can see the shrinkage. The last picture is my hair after I wet it again and put it in a ponytail with kinky curly products and Eco styler gel.



Your hair looks nice! Good job! I would say you're all the way natural too, no matter what purist say


----------



## Britt

Hey all, I've been watching this thread for a while. I'm currently a little over 16 weeks post relaxer and things are getting difficult. So far, I realize that my hair is easiest to deal with when washed. This way I can slick it back into a poytail. When my hair is dry the roots are matted and coarse and hard to deal with.  This is what deterred me last year in dealing with my hair. I've conceded with the fact that I can*NOT* comb dry hair. Yesterday I wore a lose flexi rod set and my relaxed ends held the curl, but my roots which were loose I could feel became a matted, coarse mess. This morning, I had to take my time just to put my hair into a low puffy ponytail. I have a headscarf/headband on today. 

It's weird, when I wash my hair and slick it back I can see small waves, bigger waves in certain places. But when my hair dries and poofs ups and is 'loose' it's coarse, and hard to comb -- detangle. My roots are compacted and just difficult. Last night I was making an attempt to detangle and my SO looked at me and said "looks like you're having a hard time there". I truly see why people say 'fukc it' and just take a scissors and chop away. I just truly can't see myself with a few inches of hair and at the same time if I continue with this, I don't see how I can go longer than a year... I just don't know. Instead of big chopping my temptation lies in running to a relaxer, but I always end up regretting getting a relaxer and the cycle starts all over again. I'm gonna buy a blow dryer with a comb attachment and see if that helps me some with my new growth. I have a blow dryer but I think a blow dryer with a comb attachment would be easier to use since i'm trying to straighten my new growth a bit.


----------



## havilland

Brittster

First of all congrats on trying to transition again! 

you can do it  These weeks are the hardest. You have more relaxed hair than natural hair and its hard to get used to.  I agree with staying away from combing dry hair. 

1. Sounds like your new growth is dry.  I would suggest stepping up your deep conditioning game.  Deep condition with heat for an hour once a week. 

2. you may need a heavier leave in conditioner. 

3. If you are using regular shampoo, stop. Try co washing or using a product like Hair One or Wen.

What is your moisturizing routine?


----------



## Britt

havilland said:


> @Brittster
> 
> First of all congrats on trying to transition again!
> 
> you can do it  These weeks are the hardest. You have more relaxed hair than natural hair and its hard to get used to. I agree with staying away from combing dry hair.
> 
> 1. Sounds like your new growth is dry. I would suggest stepping up your deep conditioning game. Deep condition with heat for an hour once a week.
> 
> 2. you may need a heavier leave in conditioner.
> 
> 3. If you are using regular shampoo, stop. Try co washing or using a product like Hair One or Wen.
> 
> What is your moisturizing routine?


 
Thanks! My new growth is just coarse and matted when it dries. I deep condition at least once a week. I wash w/ sulfate free poos. I use heavy deep conditioners. My hair is soft when its wet and finished being deep conditioned but when it dries it's a different story. I've tried moisturizing my new growth and it will just become greasy. Later on this evening when I go home I want to wash my hair and tomorrow I'll just wear it pinned up since tonight after I wash it I will pull it in a low ponytail and pin it up. For some reason when my hair is pulled back like that from being in a wet state it's easier to handle. But yesterday my hair was just a mess from being worn kinda loose in curls. I don't really think it's my products so much as it's just my hair texture when it fully dries. It's like I'd have to wash/co wash my hair daily or every other day and keep it pulled taut in a ponytail for it to be 'workable'.


----------



## naija24

Officially decided that I'm going to transition. I've been back and forth about going natural for a while now (and staying that way) but dealing with the idea of not having straight hair all the time scared me to death and so I would BC all the time. I reeeeally don't want to BC anymore so I'm gonna try my hand at transitioning.  I'm in twists right now, but I want to cut off my relaxed ends by December 2014. I hope by then to be at least APL all natural. 

I hope to do a serious length check in 10 months to a year, which would be June 2014. If I reach full SL by then, then I'll BC sooner.

I plan to be a straight haired natural, fyi.


----------



## lovely_locks

MileHighDiva said:


> @lovely_locks, I think it's wonderful that you want to transition due to your son's consciousness! I'm not clear if you didn't like your natural hair when you previously BC'd, or if you were just unhappy with the length due to the BC. Do you like natural hair, straightened natural hair, or stretched hair? If so, you'll have a lot of emotional, informational, mental and spiritual support.
> 
> If you don't like natural hair, I wouldn't transition, unless my relaxed hair was unhealthy, or causing scalp and thinning issues etc. You stated your nape is 100% natural due to gel and not chemical damage. You may want to show your three son's your natural nape and let them feel and touch it. Especially, the seven year-old. Then tell him that you straighten it because of a styling choice, and that females have more styling options,  Maybe, that will quell his hair observations. The other two just may not be aware, yet!  They're not more white, they're at a different stage of development. However, your their mother, and a mommy knows her babies.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thank you! I like my natural hair, I just did not like the length. That is why I decided to transition. My hair is healthy but not the healthiest. My ends are thin. That is a good idea! I think I'll show my boys my natural nape. It is just so weird, having boys I never knew that they would have hair issues as well.


----------



## MileHighDiva

lovely_locks said:


> Thank you! I like my natural hair, I just did not like the length. That is why I decided to transition. My hair is healthy but not the healthiest. My ends are thin. That is a good idea! I think I'll show my boys my natural nape. It is just so weird, having boys I never knew that they would have hair issues as well.



Girl, wait till they're older and start becoming aware of their appearance in relation to females.  You may have to beat them down for getting into your overpriced boutique/handmade product stash.  I want to kill my son sometimeserplexed


----------



## DaLady82

So proud to have made it 27 weeks now. It's hard but I'm still hanging. 
Hard to get a good pic with my ipad but here it is.


----------



## havilland

Oh!  Ok.....I get it now. 


My hair is the same way. I have to stretch it to smooth the cuticle in order for it to be soft and manageable. I always air dry in a ponytail or apply a silicone type leave in if I'm going to air dry loose. But I never air dry loose because I get tangles and silicones cause my hair to matt.


----------



## AudraChanell

Thanks Haviland!


----------



## AudraChanell

I've been straightening once a month now using my Babyliss Steam straightening (no curl loss) and trimming 1/2 to 1" per month with the new moon as I transition.  Here is today's before and after.  I am leaving this straight until it swells in Vegas next week.  The BEFORE and Afters.


----------



## AudraChanell

Once you find a groove you'll be fine!!  The challenge presents every 4 months for me with additional growth, but you have time to adjust.  Congrats on your decision!


naija24 said:


> Officially decided that I'm going to transition. I've been back and forth about going natural for a while now (and staying that way) but dealing with the idea of not having straight hair all the time scared me to death and so I would BC all the time. I reeeeally don't want to BC anymore so I'm gonna try my hand at transitioning.  I'm in twists right now, but I want to cut off my relaxed ends by December 2014. I hope by then to be at least APL all natural.
> 
> I hope to do a serious length check in 10 months to a year, which would be June 2014. If I reach full SL by then, then I'll BC sooner.
> 
> I plan to be a straight haired natural, fyi.


----------



## Kim0105

AudraChanell said:


> I've been straightening once a month now using my Babyliss Steam straightening (no curl loss) and trimming 1/2 to 1" per month with the new moon as I transition.  Here is today's before and after.  I am leaving this straight until it swells in Vegas next week.  The BEFORE and Afters.



Your hair is beautiful.  Love the color.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Brittster said:


> Thanks! My new growth is just coarse and matted when it dries. I deep condition at least once a week. I wash w/ sulfate free poos. I use heavy deep conditioners. My hair is soft when its wet and finished being deep conditioned but when it dries it's a different story. I've tried moisturizing my new growth and it will just become greasy. Later on this evening when I go home I want to wash my hair and tomorrow I'll just wear it pinned up since tonight after I wash it I will pull it in a low ponytail and pin it up. For some reason when my hair is pulled back like that from being in a wet state it's easier to handle. But yesterday my hair was just a mess from being worn kinda loose in curls. I don't really think it's my products so much as it's just my hair texture when it fully dries. It's like I'd have to wash/co wash my hair daily or every other day and keep it pulled taut in a ponytail for it to be 'workable'.



Do u seal n ur water based moisturize? With an oil or butter?


----------



## Britt

DaLady82 said:


> So proud to have made it 27 weeks now. It's hard but I'm still hanging.
> Hard to get a good pic with my ipad but here it is.
> View attachment 218547


DaLady82, how do you style your hair daily when it's dry? What's your regimen? 



havilland said:


> Oh! Ok.....I get it now.
> 
> 
> My hair is the same way. I have to stretch it to smooth the cuticle in order for it to be soft and manageable. *I always air dry in a ponytail* or apply a silicone type leave in if I'm going to air dry loose. But I never air dry loose because I get tangles and silicones cause my hair to matt.


havilland yes, so far it's best my hair is dried pulled into a ponytail. But there will come a time when my hair might not be able to go into a ponytail? It's all fine so far when it's wet and the day following. The subsequent days when my hair is dry ... that's the problem. I was thinking that soon I'd like to do twist outs, but I'm thinking those will likely have to be done nightly to be maintained. 


Killahkurlz said:


> Do u seal n ur water based moisturize? With an oil or butter?


Killahkurlz, I've tried using castor oil and my hair is nice and soft the following day after it's washed and dried but after that my hair will just feel kinda greasy and my roots will greasy and kinky.


----------



## so_stush

I'm still trucking along. I was almost weak a couple of times during the last few weeks, but I'm determined to make it until next year. I'm thinking a spring time chop is in order. 

And man do I have a lot of products. I'm trying to use some of this crap up but I may end up tossing it out. Ridiculous. I consider myself a minimalist but I still NEED. To have different products for different styles. Eco styler for buns and such and kinky curly curling custard for curly styles and on and on. I need less stuff.


----------



## DaLady82

Brittster said:


> DaLady82, how do you style your hair daily when it's dry? What's your regimen?
> 
> havilland yes, so far it's best my hair is dried pulled into a ponytail. But there will come a time when my hair might not be able to go into a ponytail? It's all fine so far when it's wet and the day following. The subsequent days when my hair is dry ... that's the problem. I was thinking that soon I'd like to do twist outs, but I'm thinking those will likely have to be done nightly to be maintained.
> 
> Killahkurlz, I've tried using castor oil and my hair is nice and soft the following day after it's washed and dried but after that my hair will just feel kinda greasy and my roots will greasy and kinky.



To be honest, I really don't have a serious regimen. I mostly co wash 2 times a month. I clarify once a month or after about 6 weeks, really just when I feel it's time. I do protein and deep conditioning as I see fit. As for styling, I'm really still learning. So far, I have had box braids and 2 sets if mini twist with my real hair. I was bunning early on but now I can't see how I am gonna get a bun without using so much gel. If I have to use a lot of gel, I will have to wash more. And im not sure i have it in me to wash every week. Took my mini twist out 2 days ago and not sure what to do next. Thinking about Senegalese twist or trying to flat iron.


----------



## havilland

Brittster

DaLady82

This is why I didn't cut my hair off. I needed the ponytail to be able to work my hair. 
You may want to try a rinse out conditioner as your leave in for your natural hair to help it hold moisture better. 
Also, please realize that after two days my hair is a hot mess. I have to put se water on it to get it back to a happy state. 
Watching mahogany curls on you tube from start to finish really helped me learn some techniques that worked.  I didn't use all her ideas but many of them helped me. Since she has been on you tube for so long, I got advice from every step of her journey from big chop to hair down her back..... She has changed her regimen alot over the years and I find her advice useful.


----------



## Britt

havilland, when you don't wear wigs, how do you wear your hair daily?  A ponytail everyday? Since you wet often, do you wash/cowash more frequently?


----------



## havilland

Brittster said:


> havilland, when you don't wear wigs, how do you wear your hair daily?  A ponytail everyday? Since you wet often, do you wash/cowash more frequently?



My routine:

I deep condition once or twice a week with a plastic cap. 

I wet my roots daily to smooth them down. I cup water in my hands from the sink and smooth it over my hair. 

I apply moisturizer and oils to my hair every other day. 

I wear a bun during the week and a ponytail one day on the weekend to let my hair get some air. 

Wigs:

Deep condition. Air dry in ponytail and tie down to dry overnight. 

In the morning I moisturize with a cream and add oil. Braid my hair in four cornrows.  And then wear the wig all week. I don't really do anything else to my hair except oil the hairline.  

Below are pics of how I wear my hair daily. 

Hth


----------



## BlueNile

Brittster said:


> Thanks! My new growth is just coarse and matted when it dries. I deep condition at least once a week. I wash w/ sulfate free poos. I use heavy deep conditioners. My hair is soft when its wet and finished being deep conditioned but when it dries it's a different story. I've tried moisturizing my new growth and it will just become greasy. Later on this evening when I go home I want to wash my hair and tomorrow I'll just wear it pinned up since tonight after I wash it I will pull it in a low ponytail and pin it up. For some reason when my hair is pulled back like that from being in a wet state it's easier to handle. But yesterday my hair was just a mess from being worn kinda loose in curls. I don't really think it's my products so much as it's just my hair texture when it fully dries. It's like I'd have to wash/co wash my hair daily or every other day and keep it pulled taut in a ponytail for it to be 'workable'.



This is my hair. I do cowash just about every day. Since about month 4 my hair never leaves a slicked back state. When I wash, co wash, deep condition and air dry, my hair is going in one direction which is back. I have started wearing natural looking phony ponys which greatly helps with the two textures since my relaxed hair is in a bun underneath. I cannot do braid outs, twist outs or rollersets because I would have no hair left on my head. On the days that I detangle it takes me about 1 and a half to 2 hours. I don't use combs. My hair also gets extremely matted at the roots, but what helps me is to take a bottle with a nozzle (like a color applicator bottle) and put jojoba oil directly on my roots when it's wet. I only do this in the back because that is where most of the matting occurs. I'm currently going on 7 months post. I feel your pain, lol


----------



## Kim0105

Thinking about taking down my twists at the end of the month and cowash and bun a couple times a week in August.  I still have a week.


----------



## cynthiapierfax

When doing a braid out how can I get my braid to start closer to scalp?


----------



## Britt

Last night I washed and oiled my scalp with castor oil while my hair was wet, brushed it back and went to bed with it tied down. This morning looks pretty decent. It's oily as heck - maybe I was too generous applying the castor oil but at least it looks decent. 
Excuse the flash fr my sunscreen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amarilles

cynthiapierfax said:


> When doing a braid out how can I get my braid to start closer to scalp?


Under braid. Instead of braiding hair over the middle strand/piece, braid under it. That or flat braiding, whichever is easiest for you.


----------



## havilland

I braided my hair up and am wearing my wig until Sunday. And i Ordered some more today. 

I tried Hairveda's new hair oil. Jardin oil...it has wheatgrass, nettle and other oils. It smells like candy but the smell dissipates pretty quickly. My hair was shiny and soft and the curls really popped. 

Every time I think I don't need new products and that my hair is as good as it's gonna get I try a new conditioner or other product and am surprised at the result it brings to my hair.


----------



## Rae81

So today I co washed my hair and pulled it back in a ponytail and put gel on the ends. My curls were popping in that ponytail. I think this will be my go to hairstyle until it gets a little cooler outside. Now that I cut my relaxed end off, I co wash.more and make sure to keep it most. It's like my mind frame changed after cutting the relaxed ends, I'm making sure I take care of it and try not to be lazy like I used to do


----------



## january noir

havilland said:


> I braided my hair up and am wearing my wig until Sunday. And i Ordered some more today.
> 
> I tried Hairveda's new hair oil. Jardin oil...it has wheatgrass, nettle and other oils. It smells like candy but the smell dissipates pretty quickly. My hair was shiny and soft and the curls really popped.
> 
> Every time I think I don't need new products and that my hair is as good as it's gonna get *I try a new conditioner or other product and am surprised at the result it brings to my hair.*



havilland
I have practically every natural line and I swear they all work great! 
I love them all and it's so difficult to choose what to use when I'm doing my hair.


----------



## havilland

transitioning for 2 years was REALLY HARD but it was worth every knot, tangle, products mishap and styling nightmare......

i am so glad i did not cut all my hair off.


----------



## Britt

havilland said:


> transitioning for 2 years was REALLY HARD but it was worth every knot, tangle, products mishap and styling nightmare......
> 
> i am so glad i did not cut all my hair off.



havilland, how come you have no regrets about not cutting any sooner?


----------



## january noir

I couldn't go years transitioning even though I thought I could.  When my new growth started coming in and it felt so strong and coily, I was too impatient to get rid of my thin, lifeless ends from YEARS of relaxer.  I am in awe of havilland and any other ladies who took years to transition though.


----------



## havilland

Brittster said:


> havilland, how come you have no regrets about not cutting any sooner?



For me the "long term transition" is something you decide to undertake because you want to keep your length at all costs.  I wanted to keep my length at all costs. Nothing else mattered to me.  (This is ME. I have Nothing against big chops at all.)

Now my natural hair is chin length when it shrinks naturally and I really do not like That length. Even though I like the curls and how strong it is. I am glad I suffered through everything it took to keep my length.  I can't imagine how I would feel if it was shorter. I have a big head!  LOL a twa would not be cute on this nugget head of mine. 

So all that to say.....it was hard and painful at times and it took ALOT OF WORK. It would have been way easier to cut. But I am VERY VERY VERY happy I didn't quit when it got hard. Because it paid off. I would've gone one more year if my hair would've let me.  

Eta I guess my hair when it shrinks is chin length.  And blown out it's APL. It took me 5 years to grow my hair and I did not want to cut it. Period.


----------



## Rae81

I'm also glad I waited two years before cutting off my relaxed ends. My hair is apl stretched but it shrinks up to neck length which I don't like either, and that's in the back , the front omg the shrinkage is ridiculous. I don't think I would have been happy with my hair if I bc'd earlier. I didn't want short hair although it would have been easier to manage.

Oan: I.noticed the section of hair that I have in the front that was straight and had no definition is changing. I.have been co washing more and I think that it just needed some extra moisture because now it has some texture and is waving up.


----------



## Kim0105

I did a shampoo and condition on my Havana twists yesterday.  I ended refreshing my twists.  I am trying to decide if I should take them out in 2-3 weeks totally and give my hair a 1/2 inch trim.  Might end up co washing for awhile before installing twists again.  I am now 10 weeks post.


----------



## Britt

I got a rod set today... Hoping it lasts all week

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mandii

I fell off the wagon... I relaxed on Thursday after almost 8 months of transitioning.  Stress and work, and trying to get everything for this child off to college has done me in. Maybe I'll try again, but no time soon.  Hope you all achieve your ultimate goals!!


----------



## Kim0105

Brittster said:


> I got a rod set today... Hoping it lasts all week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I really like this.  Please let us know how it holds up.  I am getting some curlformers tomorrow. Gonna be trying those out later next month.


----------



## havilland

mandii said:


> I fell off the wagon... I relaxed on Thursday after almost 8 months of transitioning.  Stress and work, and trying to get everything for this child off to college has done me in. Maybe I'll try again, but no time soon.  Hope you all achieve your ultimate goals!!



Good luck!  No pics???  Come on now!  Share your new hair wth us.  I bet it's beautiful after a long stretch like that


----------



## shunta

Made it to 10 months and I cannot believe it! I've never transitioned for more than 3-4 mos. I would give in and relax. I'm proud that I've hung in there for almost a year. I will cut it next Sep at my 2-year transitioning mark. I'm excited.


----------



## Britt

Congrats shunta !!!!!! How have you been wearing your hair daily?


----------



## cynthiapierfax

Are they any downs to long term transitioning like as in forever? As long as n the hair is easy to manage is there any reason to bc?


----------



## shunta

Brittster said:


> Congrats @shunta !!!!!! How have you been wearing your hair daily?



@Brittster Hey!!!  I went back and read more posts and I see that you're transitioning, too!!! Congrats! Where the heck have I been??  Mainly, I wear braidouts and twistouts. That's the only hairstyle I can really maintain as of now. It's been tough, but I've found that I just have to be patient with it. It's been so enjoyable seeing my natural curl pattern come to life.


----------



## havilland

cynthiapierfax said:


> Are they any downs to long term transitioning like as in forever? As long as n the hair is easy to manage is there any reason to bc?



NOPE!

If your hair lets you, I say why cut???

I kept trimming my hair because the ends were wearin away.  The longest part of my hair literally looked like it was melting and would just make my detangling a mess. The weak ends couldnt compete with my natural roots. Those ends caused more harm than good. BUT with weekly deep conditioning and small trims every month I was still able to go two years. 

If my ends were stronger I would still be "transitioning" to this day.


----------



## Britt

shunta are you re doing your twist outs and braids outs nightly? I'm currently almost 5 months post, if I make it to 6 months I'll be proud of myself. LOL @ seeing my natural curl pattern come to life. I hear you. Your new growth is so much stronger than your relaxed hair. Do you have any blogs/youtube vids that you watch for styling tips? Like how to style old twist outs, etc?


----------



## redwilliams

bronzephoenix said:


> I'm transitioning after texturizing for the second time around out of impatience and frustration.  But this time I refuse to bc. It's only been 14wks and 1.5 in of new growth. I'm currently a bit past bsl and plan on going for length first. (sigh)



Hey, Glad you are back! I am transitioning for the first time and just a couple months along... I am curious (if you dont mind to share) what made you texturize? I had a mini panic attack about two weeks ago when i finally got more hair growth than i ever allowed before relaxing again.... luckily my sister calmed me down. I am just wondering what makes folks go back.... I'm trying to learn from all of y'all about whats coming up in transitioning. I'm trying not to let myself think of relaxing as an option (or if i do i just think of the lovely scalp burns for a few minutes to get perspective).
Thanks!


----------



## redwilliams

AgeinATL said:


> That is SO true! I could barely make it 4 months before I would relax my hair and I was fine with that. But when I decided that I would transition and no longer relax my hair, it has not been bad and I am 9.5 months post. Once I set my mind to transitioning, my mindset about my NG changed. It was no longer 'unmanageable'. It was no longer difficult to deal with. After I got that in my mind, it has been smoother than I ever thought it would be. I hope the remainder of my transition goes this smoothly!



I love what you said! Its true about thinking differently about the new hair... actually ive started calling it new hair instead of new "growth" i dunno... it has always had a negative connotation to me... new growth meant i need a relaxer... that my hair is puffy and hard to manage... now i am getting excited about my curls (well... with one short "omg what is this stuff" panic attack).
hoorah for loving the hair thats growing out of my head!
lol


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> Well Ladies. I'm done.  I am not cutting anymore hair. The back of my hair is fully natural now and the front is what it is.  The texture is looser in the front so I can't tell the difference between my texlaxed ends and my natural hair.
> 
> Since i wont be trimming away my ends anymore, from now on I'm considering myself fully natural and my transition is over.
> 
> P. S. a note for the purists- I am about 90% natural.  I am not leaving this thread and making a post about a big chop nor will I be touting advice to anyone who doesn't have two textures on their head. I realize that many naturals will not consider me natural because I have some relaxed ends left here and there and I am totally ok with that.
> 
> i am two years or 748 days post relaxer.
> 
> As near as I can tell my hair is APL in the back and CBL in the front.  I will get a blow out at some point and do a length check but not until the weather gets cooler.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> First pics are my hair air dried with no product so I can see the shrinkage. The last picture is my hair after I wet it again and put it in a ponytail with kinky curly products and Eco styler gel.



Your hair is sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## naija24

anyone here use BKT or other straightening systems to transition? how was your experience? should i bother?

I only ask cuz i'm feeling discouraged going the DB route.


----------



## havilland

redwilliams said:


> I love what you said! Its true about thinking differently about the new hair... actually ive started calling it new hair instead of new "growth" i dunno... it has always had a negative connotation to me... new growth meant i need a relaxer... that my hair is puffy and hard to manage... now i am getting excited about my curls (well... with one short "omg what is this stuff" panic attack).
> hoorah for loving the hair thats growing out of my head!
> lol



This was me too. First attempt I made it ten months. Then I relaxed. 

This time around I had learned enough to deal with all the new growth after the long stretches so I just decided to change my goal and my mindset. 

I decided my goal was long healthy hair. And for ME relaxing was hindering my retention. I tried for four years to hit BSL and couldn't get there.  I stretched, deep conditioned, stayed away from heat, wore protective styles ALL THE TIME....still no BSL. I decided I was going to transition and try grow my hair longer as a result OR I was going to relax and be APL forever. 

I kept telling myself that I wanted longer hair more than I wanted a relaxer and also that if I wanted to relax, I could at any time. 

Somehow taking the pressure off myself and having a goal bigger than just "being natural" helped me. 

I am one of the ladies that doesnt care about relaxed or natural.  I care about long healthy hair. By any means necessary.


----------



## Britt

redwilliams said:


> Hey, Glad you are back! I am transitioning for the first time and just a couple months along... I am curious (if you dont mind to share) what made you texturize? I had a mini panic attack about two weeks ago when i finally got more hair growth than i ever allowed before relaxing again.... luckily my sister calmed me down. *I am just wondering what makes folks go back*.... I'm trying to learn from all of y'all about whats coming up in transitioning. I'm trying not to let myself think of relaxing as an option (or if i do i just think of the lovely scalp burns for a few minutes to get perspective).
> Thanks!


 

I wrote such a long response and it disappeared. 
Anyway, I will honestly speak for myself. Last summer I was gung ho about transitioning and made it to 7 months w/o a relaxer. I had gotten an install for the first time to help me transition to natural. I got 2 installs and it was very easy to deal with and I didn't have to deal with my hair for about 4 months. When I took out my install I was faced with just about 7 months of new growth. I remember washing my hair and being amazed at how thick and healthy my roots felt. I did a wet twist out, which took some time. It came out beautifully the following day. However, I realized that I'd have to redo it often for it to maintain it's 'freshness'. That alone made me disillusioned. I was also faced with a head of very different textures and I was frustrated b/c I didn't know how to handle it or accept it. Certain areas were hard, wiry, just difficult. It was VERY different than the texture I knew to have growing up and into my adult years. 

Fast forward, here I am a year later and trying to take a stab at this again. This time around, I'm constantly informing myself about natural hair and I'm watching tons of youtube videos and trying to stay motivated. Last Monday night I was trying to comb my hair and I was sooo frustrated b/c even w/ my spray bottle I couldn't comb my hair and it also hurt.. I could feel the poppin. I realize my hair looks and feels best the day after I wash it. I'm able to smooth it down and keep the roots flat and taut mostly. I simply can*NOT* comb dry hair.. prob only if it's parted into small sections and it's damp/moisturized. This time around there are a couple things I didn't do last time, I didn't do a lot of research. I need visuals and ideas. I need to be able to see transitioning hair and how people are combing it and styling it. I used to read this thread diligently last summer and it's a great place for support, but I'm encouraged and motivated by watching the different stages of transition and see how people are doing their hair. Even looking at pics of someone that is 6+ months post is encouraging. It helps you to see that other people's hair looks like your too. This go around I'm trying also to take it day by day, week by week. I'm not particuarly creative so I'm really intrested in seeing how old twist outs/braid outs can be styled. I'll also prob start to blow dry my hair once in a while to help reduce some of the bulk as it grows out. When the weather gets cooler I plan to get an install and give my hair a rest and just baby the leave out area. 

Transitioning is not for the faint of heart and honestly speaking, if I were more confident and didn't care I'd bc and call it day. If I keep this up, (I'm hoping to, it's my own personal challenge) I don't see myself transitioning much past 1 year. I think i'd rather big chop and get senegalese twists, curly weave or something while my hair grows out.


----------



## caliscurls

redwilliams I love the idea of "new hair" instead of new growth. It's all about perspective. The first time I deliberately transitioned years ago it was easy, I think mainly because I wasn't thinking in "new growth" terms. The first time i attempted to transition earlier this year it was terrible!  Now that I'm back to the right mindset AND  naija24 I'm using QOD Max Organic to strengthen the demarcation line it's back to being a non-event....but note I will be trying Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse in the New Year once I've used all the QOD up. I'm only 18 weeks post but its going extremely well, in Q1 I had already broken down and relaxed again at this point.


----------



## so_stush

cynthiapierfax said:


> Are they any downs to long term transitioning like as in forever? As long as n the hair is easy to manage is there any reason to bc?



There are downsides for me. I guess I'd be considers a long term transitioner at 80 something weeks. I plan to transition for another 10 months or so. I haven't had a ton of breakage or anything like that and after a certain point the more natural hair I had the easier my hair is to handle. I also switched almost exclusively to products meant for natural hair. However my styling options are extremely limited. I quickly learned that straightening my hair didn't last (and I didn't want to damage my natural hair) and curly styles just look plain foolish with the thin relaxed hair hanging on. I ask myself why I keep holding on!  Ultimately there are some very cute short natural styles out there that aren't feasible for transitioning hair. Buns and ponytails it is for me!


----------



## havilland

so_stush said:


> There are downsides for me. I guess I'd be considers a long term transitioner at 80 something weeks. I plan to transition for another 10 months or so. I haven't had a ton of breakage or anything like that and after a certain point the more natural hair I had the easier my hair is to handle. I also switched almost exclusively to products meant for natural hair. However my styling options are extremely limited. I quickly learned that straightening my hair didn't last (and I didn't want to damage my natural hair) and curly styles just look plain foolish with the thin relaxed hair hanging on. I ask myself why I keep holding on!  Ultimately there are some very cute short natural styles out there that aren't feasible for transitioning hair. Buns and ponytails it is for me!




YOU KNOW WHAT???  i totally agree!  i forgot about styling options.  

yes....that would be the downside.  having two heads of hair....one that hangs and flows and is more resistant to humidity and one that puffs and frizzes and doesn't like it when you mess with it too much.  I wear buns and ponytails exclusively almost....so i totally forgot about that issue.

well said, sis!


----------



## shunta

Brittster said:


> @shunta are you re doing your twist outs and braids outs nightly? I'm currently almost 5 months post, if I make it to 6 months I'll be proud of myself. LOL @ seeing my natural curl pattern come to life. I hear you. Your new growth is so much stronger than your relaxed hair. Do you have any blogs/youtube vids that you watch for styling tips? Like how to style old twist outs, etc?



Brittster Congrats on making it to 5 months!! I read your other post about your hair being all these different textures (wiry, etc) and that's exactly how mine is, too. The sides of my hair are very course/kinky and I have other areas that just curl up and spiral like nobody's business. This transitioning thing definitely has NOT been easy. And I'm just like you--I cannot even think of combing my hair when it's dry. No, ma'am. Can't happen.

Unfortunately, I'm too lazy to re-twist my hair every night. I'd rather not even deal with it until wash day which is every weekend. I have 2 youtubers that I really like with similar hair texture as mine: iknowlee and simplyounique. Girl, we have got to keep motivating each other because this is not easy. Hang in there!!


----------



## Britt

shunta, I love simplyounique as well and I think I've watched iknowlee also. How do you style your old twist out as the days goes by?


----------



## janaq2003

[IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/k4tm5d.jpg[/IMG]

Almost 21 wks post flexi rod set


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> This was me too. First attempt I made it ten months. Then I relaxed.
> 
> This time around I had learned enough to deal with all the new growth after the long stretches so I just decided to change my goal and my mindset.
> 
> I decided my goal was long healthy hair. And for ME relaxing was hindering my retention. I tried for four years to hit BSL and couldn't get there.  I stretched, deep conditioned, stayed away from heat, wore protective styles ALL THE TIME....still no BSL. I decided I was going to transition and try grow my hair longer as a result OR I was going to relax and be APL forever.
> 
> I kept telling myself that I wanted longer hair more than I wanted a relaxer and also that if I wanted to relax, I could at any time.
> 
> Somehow taking the pressure off myself and having a goal bigger than just "being natural" helped me.
> 
> I am one of the ladies that doesnt care about relaxed or natural.  I care about long healthy hair. By any means necessary.



I'm actually so happy to have this forum of woman who are in the same boat and who have forged the way... I couldn't do this without it. I've never cared about relaxed or natural (except that the past two years no matter what I do I end up with awful burns and scabs) but I did find it amazing that I am a grown woman who doesn't know what her own hair look like and can't yet take care of it properly! 
I'm only at the beginning, but it's already a huge commitment... I'm just worried ill go 8,9,10 months and then relax, regret and start it all over again

8 or 9 years ago a stylist told me and my sister we might consider going natural... Honestly I was like... Yeah, just shut up and give me my fix!
Sigh... Imagine 8 years of growth... Lol oh well
I just think I'm at the stage where I'm tired of relaxing and trying to make that relaxed hair look healthy when I know it's not. 
One inch of hair growth so far... Lol


----------



## cynthiapierfax

havilland said:


> NOPE!
> 
> If your hair lets you, I say why cut???
> 
> I kept trimming my hair because the ends were wearin away.  The longest part of my hair literally looked like it was melting and would just make my detangling a mess. The weak ends couldnt compete with my natural roots. Those ends caused more harm than good. BUT with weekly deep conditioning and small trims every month I was still able to go two years.
> 
> If my ends were stronger I would still be "transitioning" to this day.



Oh good thanks!


----------



## redwilliams

Brittster said:


> I wrote such a long response and it disappeared.
> Anyway, I will honestly speak for myself. Last summer I was gung ho about transitioning and made it to 7 months w/o a relaxer. I had gotten an install for the first time to help me transition to natural. I got 2 installs and it was very easy to deal with and I didn't have to deal with my hair for about 4 months. When I took out my install I was faced with just about 7 months of new growth. I remember washing my hair and being amazed at how thick and healthy my roots felt. I did a wet twist out, which took some time. It came out beautifully the following day. However, I realized that I'd have to redo it often for it to maintain it's 'freshness'. That alone made me disillusioned. I was also faced with a head of very different textures and I was frustrated b/c I didn't know how to handle it or accept it. Certain areas were hard, wiry, just difficult. It was VERY different than the texture I knew to have growing up and into my adult years.
> 
> Fast forward, here I am a year later and trying to take a stab at this again. This time around, I'm constantly informing myself about natural hair and I'm watching tons of youtube videos and trying to stay motivated. Last Monday night I was trying to comb my hair and I was sooo frustrated b/c even w/ my spray bottle I couldn't comb my hair and it also hurt.. I could feel the poppin. I realize my hair looks and feels best the day after I wash it. I'm able to smooth it down and keep the roots flat and taut mostly. I simply canNOT comb dry hair.. prob only if it's parted into small sections and it's damp/moisturized. This time around there are a couple things I didn't do last time, I didn't do a lot of research. I need visuals and ideas. I need to be able to see transitioning hair and how people are combing it and styling it. I used to read this thread diligently last summer and it's a great place for support, but I'm encouraged and motivated by watching the different stages of transition and see how people are doing their hair. Even looking at pics of someone that is 6+ months post is encouraging. It helps you to see that other people's hair looks like your too. This go around I'm trying also to take it day by day, week by week. I'm not particuarly creative so I'm really intrested in seeing how old twist outs/braid outs can be styled. I'll also prob start to blow dry my hair once in a while to help reduce some of the bulk as it grows out. When the weather gets cooler I plan to get an install and give my hair a rest and just baby the leave out area.
> 
> Transitioning is not for the faint of heart and honestly speaking, if I were more confident and didn't care I'd bc and call it day. If I keep this up, (I'm hoping to, it's my own personal challenge) I don't see myself transitioning much past 1 year. I think i'd rather big chop and get senegalese twists, curly weave or something while my hair grows out.



I totally appreciate your story... It's what I'm worried about... Here I am in love with just one inch of new hair.... I know good and well that I will probably NOT love 3 inches plus relaxed ends, but I don't want short hair....
I feel like ultimately I will end up going natural, the question for me is, do I have what it takes to stick it out....  
I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cynthiapierfax

Yea my twist out has to be redone nightly. Ill prob straightening it once a month and bun it.


----------



## Amarilles

redwilliams said:


> Hey, Glad you are back! I am transitioning for the first time and just a couple months along... I am curious (if you dont mind to share) what made you texturize? I had a mini panic attack about two weeks ago when i finally got more hair growth than i ever allowed before relaxing again.... luckily my sister calmed me down. I am just wondering what makes folks go back.... I'm trying to learn from all of y'all about whats coming up in transitioning. I'm trying not to let myself think of relaxing as an option (or if i do i just think of the lovely scalp burns for a few minutes to get perspective).
> Thanks!


I'm too a first time transitioner and I think it's vital to know why you're transitioning and to ingrain that a relaxer isn't an option. It's good to read about the negative effects of a relaxer to have a different perspective on eliminating it, because sometimes our other more superficial reasons aren't enough.

I personally haven't even straightened my hair because I want to get used to me with curls and coils, I don't want to go natural with straight hair because mentally it will not help my transition. At first I really missed straight hair but I couldn't care less about it now...fake it 'til you make it really does work


----------



## havilland

redwilliams said:


> I'm actually so happy to have this forum of woman who are in the same boat and who have forged the way... I couldn't do this without it. I've never cared about relaxed or natural (except that the past two years no matter what I do I end up with awful burns and scabs) but I did find it amazing that I am a grown woman who doesn't know what her own hair look like and can't yet take care of it properly!
> I'm only at the beginning, but it's already a huge commitment... I'm just worried ill go 8,9,10 months and then relax, regret and start it all over again
> 
> *8 or 9 years ago a stylist told me and my sister we might consider going natural... Honestly I was like... Yeah, just shut up and give me my fix!
> Sigh... Imagine 8 years of growth... Lol oh well*
> I just think I'm at the stage where I'm tired of relaxing and trying to make that relaxed hair look healthy when I know it's not.
> One inch of hair growth so far... Lol




This is me too!  Reniece told me to go natural like 3 years ago AND offered to do my hair at a severely discounted rate so that she could use me as a guinea pig to learn natural hair techniques and i said "NO..."nono:


i still regret that dumbness!  i could have 3 years of natural hair growth and probably be close to waist length, but i sacrificed that for a relaxer touch up......  soooooo dumb!


----------



## Britt

Have any of you ever visited Nappturality? I was reading old threads last week and kept seeing the acronym 'CFC' written with such disgust and venom, when I realized it meant "chemical fire cream" the Jamaican in me came out, my knee jerk reaction was rhatid clot! Yoooo! I died . They really do go hard in the paint about relaxers. Lawd!


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> This is me too!  Reniece told me to go natural like 3 years ago AND offered to do my hair at a severely discounted rate so that she could use me as a guinea pig to learn natural hair techniques and i said "NO..."nono:
> 
> 
> i still regret that dumbness!  i could have 3 years of natural hair growth and probably be close to waist length, but i sacrificed that for a relaxer touch up......  soooooo dumb!



Me three!  The first time I went to my current stylist (who I will rarely be seeing now ) she told me to go natural.  At our second appointment, which was a touch up, I could tell she kind of didn't want to do it.  That was in November of 2010.  I could kick myself.


----------



## Anonymous1

havilland said:


> This was me too. First attempt I made it ten months. Then I relaxed.
> 
> This time around I had learned enough to deal with all the new growth after the long stretches so I just decided to change my goal and my mindset.
> 
> I decided my goal was long healthy hair. And for ME relaxing was hindering my retention. I tried for four years to hit BSL and couldn't get there. I stretched, deep conditioned, stayed away from heat, wore protective styles ALL THE TIME....still no BSL. I decided I was going to transition and try grow my hair longer as a result OR I was going to relax and be APL forever.
> 
> I kept telling myself that I wanted longer hair more than I wanted a relaxer and also that if I wanted to relax, I could at any time.
> 
> Somehow taking the pressure off myself and having a goal bigger than just "being natural" helped me.
> 
> I am one of the ladies that doesnt care about relaxed or natural. I care about long healthy hair. By any means necessary.


 

You sound like me. I last relaxed on June 29, 2011. I thought I had trimmed all of the relaxed hair off by now  but I still have a few  pieces so I'm aout 90% natural. I'm cool with it. I won't trim again until December.


----------



## veesweets

I can relate to everyone's comments about having to change your mindset during this process. When I started transitioning I was set on being a straight haired natural because at the time, I was still unsure if I liked "the natural look" on me. Now I'm completely over straight hair all the time. I'm still going to flat iron whenever I feel like it, but not as often as I planned to before. I can't wait to see myself with a full head of natural hair.


----------



## thebelleofelle

naija24 said:


> anyone here use BKT or other straightening systems to transition? how was your experience? should i bother?
> 
> I only ask cuz i'm feeling discouraged going the DB route.




I'm trying to find out the same things...Recently decided to go natural but I love my hair straight and have been thinking about BKT for the last few weeks. 

Keep me posted on what you come up with. Please!


----------



## mz.rae

Brittster said:


> Have any of you ever visited Nappturality? I was reading old threads last week and kept seeing the acronym 'CFC' written with such disgust and venom, when I realized it meant "chemical fire cream" the Jamaican in me came out, my knee jerk reaction was rhatid clot! Yoooo! I died . They really do go hard in the paint about relaxers. Lawd!


 
I signed up for them awhile back, but I haven't been back there since. They really do go hard over there from relaxers to even straighten the hair with heat. I think that's why I stopped going over there, I plan on being a natural that wears here hair straight most of the time so I don't think they will be too helpful to me.


----------



## Rae81

So I have been wearing my hair in a ponytail/puff and have been using products to see what gives me the best definition. First I used eco styler gel which was good but a little crunchy. Then I tried aloe Vera gel which I like also. But today I used long aid activator gel and I LOVE IT!! My hair is soft and my curls are popping. My curls are so defined somebody said it looks like I have a Geri curl ponytail lol


----------



## shunta

Brittster said:


> @shunta, I love simplyounique as well and I think I've watched iknowlee also. How do you style your old twist out as the days goes by?


 
Brittster Girl, I'm such a minimalist that I hardly don't even style them really.  I just moisturize them and basically just keep it pulled back most of the time with some gel on my edges. I work in a dental office so I can't really wear any cute styles that look worth a darn because my hair needs to be back for the most part. Sigh.

But I'll wear them out on the weekends. Nothing too fancy. Trust me.


----------



## havilland

mz.rae said:


> I signed up for them awhile back, but I haven't been back there since. They really do go hard over there from relaxers to even straighten the hair with heat. I think that's why I stopped going over there, I plan on being a natural that wears here hair straight most of the time so I don't think they will be too helpful to me.



Yeah.  I went over there when I started to transition and I felt really uncomfortable.


----------



## Britt

mz.rae said:


> I signed up for them awhile back, but I haven't been back there since. They really do go hard over there from relaxers to even straighten the hair with heat. I think that's why I stopped going over there, I plan on being a natural that wears here hair straight most of the time so I don't think they will be too helpful to me.


Yeah, I def wouldn't go over there for support on being a heat trained natural. That was an idea I looked into a year ago b/c I know someone with beautiful heat trained hair. She wears her hair mostly straight and when it's not straight it looks like texlaxed hair. 



shunta said:


> @Brittster Girl, I'm such a minimalist that I hardly don't even style them really.  I just moisturize them and basically just keep it pulled back most of the time with some gel on my edges. I work in a dental office so I can't really wear any cute styles that look worth a darn because my hair needs to be back for the most part. Sigh.
> 
> But I'll wear them out on the weekends. Nothing too fancy. Trust me.


Oh ok. I hear you. That's good. I'm here trying to think of different things I can do to get through this transition. I'm gonna get some senegalese twists soon.


----------



## shunta

@Brittster See, great minds think alike. I have been thinking about getting some of those senegalese twists, too, because this transition is kicking my arse.


----------



## Britt

shunta said:


> @Brittster See, great minds think alike. I have been thinking about getting some of those senegalese twists, too, because this transition is kicking my arse.


Yepppp, I'm hoping to get some maybe next weekend. But you've made it 10 months with no assistance. That alone deserves a big applause and pat on the back.


----------



## Kim0105

I have 2 more weeks with my twists.  Can't wait until I get to try my curlformers out.  11 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## cynthiapierfax

I just got some Senegalese twist and I love them. But I daily see small hairs shedding. I'm sure some of it is the braids but some of it is mine I know bc it is curly. Is this normal? Is he braided hair suppose to shed too?


----------



## tfrazie

I recently relaxed my virgin hair I'm. BSL! I'm loving my long straight hair but I miss the fullness I had when I was natural. I'm thinking of thermal relaxing. If you have any tips i would be grateful!


----------



## iVR

I'm just curious, but is this thread still open for others to join?


----------



## Smiley79

Absolutely. This is an ongoing support thread. Welcome!


----------



## havilland

iVR said:


> I'm just curious, but is this thread still open for others to join?



Yes!  Welcome


----------



## BlueNile

Rae81 said:


> So I have been wearing my hair in a ponytail/puff and have been using products to see what gives me the best definition. First I used eco styler gel which was good but a little crunchy. Then I tried aloe Vera gel which I like also. But today I used long aid activator gel and I LOVE IT!! My hair is soft and my curls are popping. My curls are so defined somebody said it looks like I have a Geri curl ponytail lol



Long aid is awesome isn't it


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Ok, so though I enjoy my relaxed hair, I do not enjoy my raggedy edges and three textures from bad stylist I'm thinking about transitioning. I know I can't bc because I'm starting a new job and my dh would have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Rae81

BlueNile said:


> Long aid is awesome isn't it



Yes I love that it leaves my hair feeling moist and not hard


----------



## iVR

How often do you guys CW during the week?  I'm tender headed and I'm trying to find a way to combat it without my ginger coconut milk mix or my henna mix.


----------



## veesweets

I can't remember the last time I gave myself a good trim, so I cut off two inches today. Looks like I have about 8 inches of relaxed hair left. Getting closer!


----------



## naija24

it just occurred to me that i have 3 inches of hair all over my head. if i wanted to transition and cut off my relaxed ends, i'd just have to wait until December. that's not too long....So I really could be SL natural by April of next year. It doesn't seem AS far away when I put it that way. 

also, i've had my twists in for a month this saturday. could i go another month or two or should i be careful?


----------



## havilland

naija24 said:


> it just occurred to me that i have 3 inches of hair all over my head. if i wanted to transition and cut off my relaxed ends, i'd just have to wait until December. that's not too long....So I really could be SL natural by April of next year. It doesn't seem AS far away when I put it that way.
> 
> also, i've had my twists in for a month this saturday. could i go another month or two or should i be careful?




I would go no more than 6 weeks and then increase by a week or two with your install next time. That way you can gradually see how it goes.....


----------



## naija24

havilland said:


> I would go no more than 6 weeks and then increase by a week or two with your install next time. That way you can gradually see how it goes.....



havilland, that's what i was thinking but my fear is that my hair will look messy if it's not done. i can't afford another install for a while so i'm worried what to do with my hair in the meantime.


----------



## havilland

naija24 said:


> havilland, that's what i was thinking but my fear is that my hair will look messy if it's not done. i can't afford another install for a while so i'm worried what to do with my hair in the meantime.



Then I would deep condition with the twists in and keep them for 8 weeks.  More than that I think you are asking for trouble. Shed hair from your hair being braided plus the two textures is usually not a good idea.  Your takedown might be very difficult. 

Don't risk your hair length and thickness for a style.


----------



## redwilliams

havilland said:


> This is me too!  Reniece told me to go natural like 3 years ago AND offered to do my hair at a severely discounted rate so that she could use me as a guinea pig to learn natural hair techniques and i said "NO..."nono:
> 
> i still regret that dumbness!  i could have 3 years of natural hair growth and probably be close to waist length, but i sacrificed that for a relaxer touch up......  soooooo dumb!



I tell you... I have to stop myself from counting the years and possible growth!
Sigh....
And I have to give salons credit for telling anyone they might consider it... Relaxers are expensive so that advice could lose them money


----------



## mz.rae

So I went to the salon on Thursday and got a flat iron plus got an inch trimmed off. This should take care of what was left of the relaxed ends in the back and a good amount left in the front. When I wash next I think whatever relaxed ends are left I am going to finish cutting off, for some reason I am ready to be done with it already. But I am already claiming being natural since there isn't really anything left to transition with. All I can say is I wish I knew all this information back when I was younger and was natural I may have never relaxed. Anywho I'm so excited to be starting a new hair journey as a natural this time. Now time to get back to waist length!


----------



## havilland

mz.rae said:


> So I went to the salon on Thursday and got a flat iron plus got an inch trimmed off. This should take care of what was left of the relaxed ends in the back and a good amount left in the front. When I wash next I think whatever relaxed ends are left I am going to finish cutting off, for some reason I am ready to be done with it already. But I am already claiming being natural since there isn't really anything left to transition with. All I can say is I wish I knew all this information back when I was younger and was natural I may have never relaxed. Anywho I'm so excited to be starting a new hair journey as a natural this time. Now time to get back to waist length!



Welcome to team "natural"!!!!  

I am happy to be done with it too.  Those last few ends don't mean a thing to me and they shouldn't to you either.  Congrats!


----------



## Britt

Yesterday made 5 months post. My roots are a jungle. The only thing I can do is to brush my edges back and smooth it down and wear a cutesy scarf. I was thinking about braids, but idk how I feel about that now since I might be looking for a job and going on interviews. Maybe when the weather gets cooler I'll get a sew in and just flat iron my leave out I guess.

For you LTR did you notice any changes in your new growth as your transition continued?


----------



## mz.rae

havilland said:


> Welcome to team "natural"!!!!
> 
> I am happy to be done with it too.  Those last few ends don't mean a thing to me and they shouldn't to you either.  Congrats!



Thanks so much havilland! I'm so excited to finally have made it to the other side!


----------



## Anonymous1

I washed my hair on MOnday and saw that I had some heat damage. I was getting lazy and trying to do like others and wash my hair once a month, blowdry, and flat iron. That's not working so I'm going back to weekly washing and rollersetting. I cut off the few heat damaged ends so I think now and I am done with my transtion. I don't have enough relaxed ends left to call it a transition. I cut off all straight peices I saw as well. It's been a good ride ladies. I transitioned for 2 years 1 month and 1 week. LOL. I now have to figure out how I will wear my natural hair weekly. NO more direct heat for a while so we'll see. My hair is fine but very thick. I thought it was thin but the flat iron and blowdrying made it appear that way. MY rollerset was thick and lush. My hair is a little past my shoulders now. My shrunken hair is right below my ears.


----------



## mz.rae

Anonymous1 said:


> I washed my hair on MOnday and saw that I had some heat damage. I was getting lazy and trying to do like others and wash my hair once a month, blowdry, and flat iron. That's not working so I'm going back to weekly washing and rollersetting. I cut off the few heat damaged ends so I think now and I am done with my transtion. I don't have enough relaxed ends left to call it a transition. I cut off all straight peices I saw as well. It's been a good ride ladies. I transitioned for 2 years 1 month and 1 week. LOL. I now have to figure out how I will wear my natural hair weekly. NO more direct heat for a while so we'll see. My hair is fine but very thick. I thought it was thin but the flat iron and blowdrying made it appear that way. MY rollerset was thick and lush. My hair is a little past my shoulders now. My shrunken hair is right below my ears.



Congratulations!!! And welcome to the natural side of the bridge!


----------



## Rae81

Congrats to everyone who chopped off those relaxed ends. I love my natural hair its easier to manage and I love my curls. I am having issues with styling and have just been wearing a curly ponytail. I'm afraid to do a wash n go because my hair shrinks up to much, but I think I'm going to try it and see how it looks


----------



## Kim0105

Congrats to all the ladies who are newly all natural!  I am taking my twists out tomorrow and do the aphogee 2 step.  The plan is to do a curlformer set on Saturdays and bun when it gets old or I cowash.  So excited to see how the set turns out.


----------



## janaq2003

Gonna get some marley hair and "attempt" havana twists over the weekend. Ill keep you ladies posted!


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies, just checking in, I'm still here with you... Staying home with a 2yr old and 2 month old doesn't leave me much spare time but I'm still transitioning, almost 1yr! Congrats to the ladies who are still going strong and to the ladies who've recently chopped! Good Luck everyone =)


----------



## Anonymous1

.............................

ETA: darn pics kept coming in sideways. UGH


----------



## Rae81

So today I decided to do a wash n go but I out the front up. The shrinkage is ridiculous here is a pic


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> So today I decided to do a wash n go but I out the front up. The shrinkage is ridiculous here is a pic



Girl!!!  Shrinkage gets me depressed sometimes! 

What prods did u use on your wash n go?


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> Girl!!!  Shrinkage gets me depressed sometimes!
> 
> What prods did u use on your wash n go?



Yes...I get depressed also it's crazy, I just want a lil bit of hang time. But I used a eco styler gel and long aid activator gel


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> Yes...I get depressed also it's crazy, I just want a lil bit of hang time. But I used a eco styler gel and long aid activator gel



I'm glad I'm not the only one.  The only time I get "hang" is in a ponytail. I can't imagine wearing a wash n go at this length. I am 2-3 years away I think.....


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one.  The only time I get "hang" is in a ponytail. I can't imagine wearing a wash n go at this length. I am 2-3 years away I think.....



me too, yesterday confirmed that I will not be wearing wash n gos. It's sad because I really want to wear them


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> me too, yesterday confirmed that I will not be wearing wash n gos. It's sad because I really want to wear them




ME TOO!  but the Sideshow Bob look is not cool!


----------



## janaq2003

Washed dc'd and dust that turned into a 2" trim.

22wks post!


----------



## Kim0105

My Havana Twists are still in and will be for another week or so.   12 weeks post tomorrow. Just don't have much time to deal with hair now.


----------



## Gryphyn

I've decided to transition again, but this time I’m transitioning from texlaxed to texturized. I knew it was only a matter of time. I want to go back to being texturized so I can have loose, curly, natural-looking hair again instead of just wavy hair. I never wanted to be texlaxed in the first place, but in January the owner of the salon I go to thought he would "help" me by making my hair "more manageable". By the time I realized what he meant it was too late.

My hair is thin and can’t be chemically straightened too much. That's why I went natural in the first place, but then my natural hair gets so many knots and splits that it's difficult for me to retain length. The best condition my hair was ever in was when I was texturized last year, and after the "accidental" texlaxing I had a feeling my hair would thin out again like it did when I had a relaxer. Sure enough, I noticed the ends have gradually become more stringy and see-through, even though I’m retaining length. When I wash my hair, the back and my nape even _feel_ thinner than the front and sides. 

I've done the BC thing before - 8 years ago after a 5 month transition. Things were all sunshine and lollipops when it was short and cute, but when it started growing out it was a nightmare to deal with until I could make a puff or ponytail. This time I plan to wear my hair in a braided bun, my fave protective style right now, and go for a texturizer every 4-6 months so the textures aren't _too _different while it grows out. I'll also slowly cut my stringy ends off, but only once I reach APL or maybe BSB next year. I can’t wait to have my thick curly hair again!


----------



## havilland

I'm sitting here with my njoy oil on my scalp and my Strinillah deep conditioner.  Doing a last deep prepoo before my trip. Trying to figure out what to pack. 

I still have an inch or so of chemically treated hair.  Which is soooo funny to me....I'm sitting here looking at old pics through my transition. 
i can't believe it's been two years! 

This is my ponytail at the Super Bowl this winter. Nice and round from all the chemically treated ends that are now in the trash.


----------



## Shana'

As of today, I'm one year post relaxer!!!!!! I'm so excited! Previously I relaxed after 6 or 7 months and immediately regretted that decision. While I'm still struggling in the hairstyling dept, I'm so proud of my hair. I love how thick it has gotten. I plan to transition at least until next summer, chopping between my birthday in June and my 2 yr post anniversary.


----------



## Rae81

Put my hair in some twist. I like them and think this will be my go to hair style. I love them it's like having straight here but without straightening


----------



## havilland

Rae81

I love how thick your hair is!  Beautiful


----------



## havilland

Somebody posted this in another thread.  Here's some hair inspiration.


----------



## growbaby

growbaby said:


> Hey everyone ! I'm not transitioning ... Yet ... But my mama is  && I thought I'd come share her progress for u ladies, idk about y'all but I always looove hair pics any chance I get. Well anywho she's been transitioning for 18 months and has been heat free for the last 6.. I straightened her hair for her and gave her a trim, her progress amazes me and I hope it can be helpful to some of you



Hey everyone! It's 7 months later & I just straightened my moms hair again. She has not gotten a trim since the last time I gave her one in January and her ends looked great. She just celebrated bein 2 yrs natural and after last nights trim has 2in of relaxed ends left! 

Pre trim:




Post trim:


----------



## cynthiapierfax

I had some senegalese twist put in and they only lasted one week. They were slipping out left and right. Afterwards I was told my hair is too fine. This sucks cuz it sholl is hot as fish fry in Dallas. So for the first time ever I will be wearing my curls. Ill guess ill just stick to twist out since I don't know how to style hair.


----------



## Dogmd

Hi, all!! I would like to join.  I can't believe I am even posting this.. but it just sort of happened.  First time I have been 13 weeks post in 8 yrs.  I was trying out some of my kids products on my hair and never realized how soft and controlled my newgrowth felt.  Here is to keeping my newgrowth soft.  Taking it one week at a time!  Reading this thread has been so helpful.  Thanks everyone.  

I will try this weekend to update my fotki and take some pictures.  This is just a trip for me.  Last relaxer Cinco de Mayo 2013.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Dogmd, Welcome!  You picked an easy date to remember your nappiversary.  Cinco de Mayo is a big deal where I live,   Good luck with your transition!


----------



## havilland

Dogmd said:


> Hi, all!! I would like to join.  I can't believe I am even posting this.. but it just sort of happened.  First time I have been 13 weeks post in 8 yrs.  I was trying out some of my kids products on my hair and never realized how soft and controlled my newgrowth felt.  Here is to keeping my newgrowth soft.  Taking it one week at a time!  Reading this thread has been so helpful.  Thanks everyone.
> 
> I will try this weekend to update my fotki and take some pictures.  This is just a trip for me.  Last relaxer Cinco de Mayo 2013.



Welcome! And good luck on your transition journey.


----------



## Kim0105

Dogmd said:


> Hi, all!! I would like to join.  I can't believe I am even posting this.. but it just sort of happened.  First time I have been 13 weeks post in 8 yrs.  I was trying out some of my kids products on my hair and never realized how soft and controlled my newgrowth felt.  Here is to keeping my newgrowth soft.  Taking it one week at a time!  Reading this thread has been so helpful.  Thanks everyone.
> 
> I will try this weekend to update my fotki and take some pictures.  This is just a trip for me.  Last relaxer Cinco de Mayo 2013.



I am coming up on 13 weeks post myself.  Welcome!


----------



## Kim0105

I have to take down my twists this week.   I am so tempted to chop already.  Gonna do a curlformer set this weekend and see how that goes.


----------



## havilland

I'm on vacation. I swear I have more hair prods than clothes in my bag!  LOL

I really should have had my hair braided and wore a half wig all week but it was so hot I was afraid a wig would be too hot. Meanwhile today it's 75 degrees......can u say "mad!"


----------



## mz.rae

Well ladies I got fed up and decided to cut most of the relaxed ends off. There’s still some left because I didn't want to get scissor happy and cut too much. But i will take it, the rest of the relaxed ends will be gone soon. So here's to finally being 100% natural! I really don't want to leave this thread and plan to stay for a little bit longer being here is so helpful!


----------



## havilland

mz.rae


Yay!!!!  Welcome to the club!!!


Stay here with us 

I went to visit some other NATURAL threads. I feel like an outsider. I like it here better.  LOL


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> I'm on vacation. I swear I have more hair prods than clothes in my bag!  LOL
> 
> I really should have had my hair braided and wore a half wig all week but it was so hot I was afraid a wig would be too hot. Meanwhile today it's 75 degrees......can u say "mad!"



I'm going on vacation in two weeks and will be twisting my hair to for that


----------



## naija24

Hey ladies,

I am 8 weeks post and this is my usual time to relax. However, I'm trying to avoid it for another 12 weeks or transition.

What the blazes do I do to manage this new growth? I have one inch of NG all over and due to the biotin I took for just 2 weeks it's super thick and nappy. Any suggestions? I'm considering a keratin treatment (like an express blowout to try it first) but I'm worried about putting anything unnatural on my head right now. I can't walk out of the door with this hair though. If I do relax, I can't wash my hair obviously. Hence, I'm stuck.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## veesweets

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am 8 weeks post and this is my usual time to relax. However, I'm trying to avoid it for another 12 weeks or transition.
> 
> What the blazes do I do to manage this new growth? I have one inch of NG all over and due to the biotin I took for just 2 weeks it's super thick and nappy. Any suggestions? I'm considering a keratin treatment (like an express blowout to try it first) but I'm worried about putting anything unnatural on my head right now. I can't walk out of the door with this hair though. If I do relax, I can't wash my hair obviously. Hence, I'm stuck.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



Between 8-20 weeks post I did a lot of flexi rod sets, almost weekly. It blended the two textures pretty seamlessly with just indirect heat for a cute style, especially after the curls dropped. I upped my deep conditioning to twice a week and made sure to keep the new growth moisturized at all times. Those first few weeks past my normal relax time were scary and intimidating cause I was afraid I didn't know WTH I was doing. Once you get past that point though, everything starts to fall in place. It's not a cake walk by any means, but it does get better.


----------



## havilland

double post


----------



## havilland

veesweets said:


> Between 8-20 weeks post I did a lot of flexi rod sets, almost weekly. It blended the two textures pretty seamlessly with just indirect heat for a cute style, especially after the curls dropped. I upped my deep conditioning to twice a week and made sure to keep the new growth moisturized at all times. Those first few weeks past my normal relax time were scary and intimidating cause I was afraid I didn't know WTH I was doing. Once you get past that point though, everything starts to fall in place. It's not a cake walk by any means, but it does get better.





naija24 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am 8 weeks post and this is my usual time to relax. However, I'm trying to avoid it for another 12 weeks or transition.
> 
> What the blazes do I do to manage this new growth? I have one inch of NG all over and due to the biotin I took for just 2 weeks it's super thick and nappy. Any suggestions? I'm considering a keratin treatment (like an express blowout to try it first) but I'm worried about putting anything unnatural on my head right now. I can't walk out of the door with this hair though. If I do relax, I can't wash my hair obviously. Hence, I'm stuck.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!




I AGREE with veesweets.  you should look into some styles that hide the new growth better than straight styles will. 

if your relaxed hair and natural hair are totally opposite textures (ie. bone straight vs. tightly coiled) you need to try curlier styles, not straighter ones.

OR you could rollerset and flat iron your new growth....this will work for awhile until your new growth is too long to do it.  but at this stage, you don't have that much new growth, so it should be a viable option.


----------



## havilland

It is 70 degrees here and my wedding anniversary~  i am going to flat iron this new hair and see what she can do!

wish me luck, ladies~


----------



## naija24

havilland said:


> I AGREE with veesweets.  you should look into some styles that hide the new growth better than straight styles will.
> 
> if your relaxed hair and natural hair are totally opposite textures (ie. bone straight vs. tightly coiled) you need to try curlier styles, not straighter ones.
> 
> OR you could rollerset and flat iron your new growth....this will work for awhile until your new growth is too long to do it.  but at this stage, you don't have that much new growth, so it should be a viable option.



havilland I have so much more respect for women who transition/stretch. This is crazyland. I hear what you're saying but I look SUPER juvenile with curls. I never liked them on my head. I'm 25 now so I really want to look my age, ya know? Maybe if I had hair as long as some other ladies on the forum, I'd feel better rocking some loose curls or waves.

This is the amount of new growth I have after 2 months.






I don't know how I'm going to last another 4 months without some kind of heat/chemical straightening.


----------



## havilland

naija24 said:


> havilland I have so much more respect for women who transition/stretch. This is crazyland. I hear what you're saying but I look SUPER juvenile with curls. I never liked them on my head. I'm 25 now so I really want to look my age, ya know? Maybe if I had hair as long as some other ladies on the forum, I'd feel better rocking some loose curls or waves.
> 
> This is the amount of new growth I have after 2 months.
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to last another 4 months without some kind of heat/chemical straightening.



I FEEL U!  I hate curly rod/roller styles too. I look like poodle....and not a cute one!  LOL

 I didn't wear Curls for my entire transition. But I had a different option available to me because I transitioned to texlaxed hair in 2007. So my new growth and texlaxed hair were not the different looking. The two textures acted totally different but the look was similar. So I could make the two blend much easier. 

I would suggest u press or flat iron the roots until it gets a little longer. As long as u keep the heat OFF the chemically processed hair.  Roller set or wrap and then apply heat protectant and touch up the roots.   Wrap at night with a silk scarf and go. 

Also make sure u keep up your deep conditioning!

Don't be fooled, transitioning without chopping is a big commitment. For two years i was ready to jump off a roof almost every wash day. But today I was driving around with my freshly flat ironed all natural hair blowing in the non-humid wind and I was singing "I love MY hair!!!!"


----------



## Kim0105

havilland said:


> It is 70 degrees here and my wedding anniversary~  i am going to flat iron this new hair and see what she can do!
> 
> wish me luck, ladies~



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## havilland

My first 99%natural flat iron!  Yay!  The edges don't hold up at all. But oh well, I can't be bothered with trying to keep them straight. 

My hair is so soft and so fine, I'm lucky it holds any straightness at all. 

I prepooed overnight with Njoy's hair oil and Jardin Green Leaf? oil (i forget the real name. It's by Hairveda). 
Then clarified with Tresemme deep cleansing shampoo (my fav! it's so gentle!). 
I deep conditioned with light protein (Hairveda MoisturePro) for about an hour.  
Applied Garnier anti frizz milk. 
Blow dried and flat ironed on 375•

I trimmed another inch off. And will probably cut 2-3 more before the end of the year just to strengthen my ends. I see that this length (BSB) is as short as I can stand as a natural. The shrinkage is just too much for me.  I could stand a good trim, but my hair-orexia won't let me go any shorter than this. The length with a 2-3 inch trim would be ok when straight but when curly (which is how unusually wear it) it's WAY TOO SHORT. 

I also measured my hair for the first time ever. From crown to it's longest tip it's 17.5 inches.


----------



## mz.rae

havilland said:


> My first 99%natural flat iron! Yay! The edges don't hold up at all. But oh well, I can't be bothered with trying to keep them straight.
> 
> My hair is so soft and so fine, I'm lucky it holds any straightness at all.
> 
> I prepooed overnight with Njoy's hair oil and Jardin Green Leaf? oil (i forget the real name. It's by Hairveda).
> Then clarified with Tresemme deep cleansing shampoo (my fav! it's so gentle!).
> I deep conditioned with light protein (Hairveda MoisturePro) for about an hour.
> Applied Garnier anti frizz milk.
> Blow dried and flat ironed on 375•
> 
> I trimmed another inch off. And will probably cut 2-3 more before the end of the year just to strengthen my ends. I see that this length (BSB) is as short as I can stand as a natural. The shrinkage is just too much for me. I could stand a good trim, but my hair-orexia won't let me go any shorter than this. The length with a 2-3 inch trim would be ok when straight but when curly (which is how unusually wear it) it's WAY TOO SHORT.
> 
> I also measured my hair for the first time ever. From crown to it's longest tip it's 17.5 inches.


 
Love your hair Havilland! It looks really nice!


----------



## havilland

Ladies, Here is some proof the "LTT" can be done. 

My goal when I started the long term transition was to keep my length.  I THOUGHT I lost some length.  But I didn't lose ANY.

I was able to slowly trim away the chemically treated hair and maintain almost the exact same length!

Here is my hair almost a year ago half texlaxed/half natural. And the second picture is my hair yesterday all natural.


----------



## Froreal3

Congrats! havilland Your hair looks great.  It is the exact same length! You've retained a lot.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## AllTooWell

The hardest part for me is thinking of hair styles. I don't like Afros and I don't like to pull my hair all the way back (I have a face that looks good with hair framing it). I'll do faux side bangs and a bum but... I get tired of it.


----------



## havilland

AllTooWell said:


> The hardest part for me is thinking of hair styles. I don't like Afros and I don't like to pull my hair all the way back (I have a face that looks good with hair framing it). I'll do faux side bangs and a bum but... I get tired of it.



I know.  The hairstyle thing is a big obstacle.  At least it was for me. All I did was buns and ponytails. 

I know other women do curl formers and braidouts and twist outs and get really creative.  None of that worked for me. 

When I got bored I wore half wigs. That was my way out of being bored. 

I just decided that I cared more about keeping my hair and transitioning than I did about being creative with styles.  (Which wasn't always fun but it paid off in the end.)

To me transitioning and trying to have alot of style variation is like being on a diet. You have to choose, do I want to eat this cake? Or fit in my jeans?  Can't have both..... At least I couldn't. My hair wouldn't let me.


----------



## Rae81

Same here I wore a bun through my transition, other hairstyles didn't work for me


----------



## HairBarbie

Has anyone used curl formers to transition?


----------



## AllTooWell

havilland said:


> I know.  The hairstyle thing is a big obstacle.  At least it was for me. All I did was buns and ponytails.
> 
> I know other women do curl formers and braidouts and twist outs and get really creative.  None of that worked for me.
> 
> When I got bored I wore half wigs. That was my way out of being bored.
> 
> I just decided that I cared more about keeping my hair and transitioning than I did about being creative with styles.  (Which wasn't always fun but it paid off in the end.)
> 
> To me transitioning and trying to have alot of style variation is like being on a diet. You have to choose, do I want to eat this cake? Or fit in my jeans?  Can't have both..... At least I couldn't. My hair wouldn't let me.



That's a good way to describe it! I have rollers but not curl formers. I tried Bantu knots but they just made detangling harder and I didn't like the way it looked. I guess I'll be sticking with my faux side bang and buns for now...


----------



## Kim0105

HairBarbie said:


> Has anyone used curl formers to transition?



I bought a set that I am going to try out this weekend. I will update on how it turns out.


----------



## Amarilles

So I've been in my hometown with my parents for 2 months (planning my wedding) and I think my mom has this idea that I have 3a curls or something. It's like she doesn't understand that a braidout is not my actual pattern no matter how I explain it. When we're out she'll point to all these really loosey curlies and uh...I don't think that's going to be me, ma. 

I really just can't wait to get this wedding started and finished so I can go back to living far as hell away. My entire family depresses me with their thoughts on natural hair. Eugh.


----------



## havilland

Amarilles said:


> So I've been in my hometown with my parents for 2 months (planning my wedding) and I think my mom has this idea that I have 3a curls or something. It's like she doesn't understand that a braidout is not my actual pattern no matter how I explain it. When we're out she'll point to all these really loosey curlies and uh...I don't think that's going to be me, ma.
> 
> I really just can't wait to get this wedding started and finished so I can go back to living far as hell away. My entire family depresses me with their thoughts on natural hair. Eugh.



Sorry about the family drama but congrats on the wedding


----------



## havilland

My banana bun I did today on flat ironed hair 


Yay!


----------



## Kim0105

havilland said:


> My banana bun I did today on flat ironed hair
> 
> 
> Yay!



Love this bun!


----------



## havilland

I feel homeless.  

I'm not a straight haired natural. I don't have a twa. I'm not struggling with my natural hair.  I'm no longer transitioning. 

......those are all the active threads for naturals. 

I'm feel like I'm on the side of the road with my sign and my bag of hair oil.   lol


----------



## Britt

^^^^ have you tried twist outs??? I love a fluffy twist out on naturals.


----------



## havilland

Brittster said:


> ^^^^ have you tried twist outs??? I love a fluffy twist out on naturals.



Nah...i look like a chia pet.  My hair is too thin. 

I'm happy with my hair. I just feel like I have no home on the board anymore.


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> I feel homeless.
> 
> I'm not a straight haired natural. I don't have a twa. I'm not struggling with my natural hair.  I'm no longer transitioning.
> 
> ......those are all the active threads for naturals.
> 
> I'm feel like I'm on the side of the road with my sign and my bag of hair oil.   lol



I feel the same way so your not alone on that road


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> I feel the same way so your not alone on that road



 Sooooo glad u said that!!!!

Not glad u feel alone, but dang. I feel like I have nowhere to go. 

I love hair.  I don't care if it's relaxed or natural.

The relaxed threads are all mad at naturals because they have been "shunned". And i dont blame them because some natural purists are just off the chain in my opinion.  anyways.....So I can't go to those threads. 

I'm not a natural "purist" so I don't like the natural hair care boards.  They have too much hatred for chemically relaxed sisters for my personal taste.  

My natural friends are all in the 4b/4c category so they call me "white girl".  

The length challenges are all underway for the rest of the year. So I can't start up there yet either. 

I just feel like I have nowhere to go anymore to just talk about hair.

I'm whining.  Forgive me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

^^sounds like you need to start a new thread for us.  Hint hint

ETA: For flexible naturals

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

havilland


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> havilland



Whatchu doing in here?   love u. Mean it!


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> ^^sounds like you need to start a new thread for us.  Hint hint
> 
> ETA: For flexible naturals
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Whyontu start it?  LOL! Yeah. I spelled it like that......


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> Sooooo glad u said that!!!!
> 
> Not glad u feel alone, but dang. I feel like I have nowhere to go.
> 
> I love hair.  I don't care if it's relaxed or natural.
> 
> The relaxed threads are all mad at naturals because they have been "shunned". And i dont blame them because some natural purists are just off the chain in my opinion.  anyways.....So I can't go to those threads.
> 
> I'm not a natural "purist" so I don't like the natural hair care boards.  They have too much hatred for chemically relaxed sisters for my personal taste.
> 
> My natural friends are all in the 4b/4c category so they call me "white girl".
> 
> The length challenges are all underway for the rest of the year. So I can't start up there yet either.
> 
> I just feel like I have nowhere to go anymore to just talk about hair.
> 
> I'm whining.  Forgive me.



Just the other day I was looking through the threads and thought there is nowhere for me to post. Im not struggling with my natural hair so can't go in that thread, I don't have a twa do I can't go there either smh


----------



## Kim0105

Hey all, I typed up a post yesterday and it didn't go through so here goes.  I finally took my twists out and washed my hair.  I am just over 13 weeks post and loving the feel of my newgrowth.  I have about 2 inches so far.  I did the Aphogee 2 step then a DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm mixed with honey and Giovanni Smooth as Silk.  My hair feels so strong and moisturized.  I might cowash tonight with SAS tonight after my workout.

(((HUGS)))) to all the flexible naturals.  I'll be joining you when this transition is over as I love all hair.


----------



## havilland

Kim0105 said:


> Hey all, I typed up a post yesterday and it didn't go through so here goes.  I finally took my twists out and washed my hair.  I am just over 13 weeks post and loving the feel of my newgrowth.  I have about 2 inches so far.  I did the Aphogee 2 step then a DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm mixed with honey and Giovanni Smooth as Silk.  My hair feels so strong and moisturized.  I might cowash tonight with SAS tonight after my workout.
> 
> (((HUGS)))) to all the flexible naturals.  I'll be joining you when this transition is over as I love all hair.



You are soooooo welcome!  Your regimen sounds yummy!  Any pics?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Hello everyone,

Not new to hair care or the forum but new to posting  I am feeling the same way as havilland. I haven't relaxed my hair in almost 2 years and I have no issues, still love admiring relaxed hair, not quite transitioning as I can't imagine cutting all my hair for the sake of calling myself "natural". I feel like I don't fit in


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

havilland

I lurk here more then I'm willing to admit. I base my regimen off you guy's techniques. Plus I'm thinking about transitioning .


----------



## Kim0105

havilland said:


> You are soooooo welcome!  Your regimen sounds yummy!  Any pics?



This is last night after co washing with Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile.


----------



## Kim0105

Kim0105 said:


> This is last night after co washing with Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile.



Another one


----------



## Kim0105

Not sure why they posted sideways.


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> I feel the same way so your not alone on that road





MileHighDiva said:


> ^^sounds like you need to start a new thread for us.  Hint hint
> 
> ETA: For flexible naturals
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF





Kim0105 said:


> Hey all, I typed up a post yesterday and it didn't go through so here goes.  I finally took my twists out and washed my hair.  I am just over 13 weeks post and loving the feel of my newgrowth.  I have about 2 inches so far.  I did the Aphogee 2 step then a DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm mixed with honey and Giovanni Smooth as Silk.  My hair feels so strong and moisturized.  I might cowash tonight with SAS tonight after my workout.
> 
> (((HUGS)))) to all the flexible naturals.  I'll be joining you when this transition is over as I love all hair.





lulu97 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Not new to hair care or the forum but new to posting  I am feeling the same way as havilland. I haven't relaxed my hair in almost 2 years and I have no issues, still love admiring relaxed hair, not quite transitioning as I can't imagine cutting all my hair for the sake of calling myself "natural". I feel like I don't fit in



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=699355


i done did it......

i started a thread for flexible naturals to chat.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

havilland said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=699355
> 
> 
> i done did it......
> 
> i started a thread for flexible naturals to chat.....



Thanks for starting the new thread. I posted in there and once I figure how to attach pictures, I will add them later


----------



## Rae81

havilland said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=699355
> 
> i done did it......
> 
> i started a thread for flexible naturals to chat.....



Yay!!! Headed over there


----------



## janaq2003

24 weeks post today!!!! Yahoo!!!!!
(Yes my big country behind did say yahoo. Im excited!!!)


----------



## ail221

Hi everyone,

I have been transitioning for almost 15 months and no problems so far. PS 90% of the time just works for me.


----------



## Cherry89

Hey, I'm deciding to go natural, I'm almost 5 months post-relaxer, never to go back..yayyy...! I was getting tired of the burning and the chemicals...


----------



## WorkInProgress88

hey ladies, just checking in....19 months post


----------



## Kim0105

Did a deep condition today with Naturelle Grow Camomile &Burdock mixed with honey.  I spritzed my hair with distilled water then applied the deep conditioner mix relaxer style.  Left it on for several hours.  I am tshirt drying now and will do about six braids for a braid out tomorrow.  I will try and remember to snap a pic.


----------



## havilland

This is my ponytail yesterday using the curly girl method. 

I left in condish and used Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls. 

My hair took forever to dry and looked like fried noodles when it was done. So I plopped it into a ponytail instead of wearing it out.


----------



## Kim0105

Kim0105 said:


> Did a deep condition today with Naturelle Grow Camomile &Burdock mixed with honey.  I spritzed my hair with distilled water then applied the deep conditioner mix relaxer style.  Left it on for several hours.  I am tshirt drying now and will do about six braids for a braid out tomorrow.  I will try and remember to snap a pic.



My braid out this morning. Everyone thought my hair is natural at church today.


----------



## havilland

Kim0105 said:


> My braid out this morning. Everyone thought my hair is natural at church today.



That looks really good!  Did u use rollers on the ends?


----------



## Kim0105

havilland said:


> That looks really good!  Did u use rollers on the ends?



Thanks, I really liked how it turned out.  No rollers at the end, I just wrapped the end of the braid around itself loosely to make a Bantu knot. Made for curly ends, thank goodness as I didn't want to deal with sleeping on rollers.


----------



## havilland

Kim0105 said:


> Thanks, I really liked how it turned out.  No rollers at the end, I just wrapped the end of the braid around itself loosely to make a Bantu knot. Made for curly ends, thank goodness as I didn't want to deal with sleeping on rollers.



That's a good idea. It seems alot more comfortable to me. I can't believe I used to sleep on rollers!  I can't imagine doing that now. Lol


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Almost 9 months post. At the beginning of the year I relaxed my virgin hair and I had a huge setback. I bleached 3 times and dyed it twice in 2012 and it for some reason I didn't think relaxing was a bad idea. I went from NL/SL to a pixie, which is the shortest my hair has ever been. I said I was going to stay relaxed anyways and planned to do it every 6 months. I started missing my natural hair really quickly and realized how much I actually love curls. Straight hair looks blah on me. 

I almost BC'd this weekend after I took out a set of box braids I had in for 2 months. I had planned on getting them re-installed every 2 months until my hair reached a length I could bun and then I'd start trimming the relaxed ends off. A few weeks into the install, I realized I could not moisturize my low porosity hair while it's dry. I should have taken them out when I realized that but I was being lazy plus I really didn't have the opportunity until this weekend. De-tangling while dry was easy because I made a super slippy conditioner (I make my own due to eczema on my hands) and the comb really glided through my hair. 

After I washed is another story! I normally chelate once I month and since I didn't do it in the braids I did it after I de-tangled. My hair was so matted at the demarcation line! I don't shed a lot at all and the hair that came out from the dry de-tangle is comparable to some peoples regular wash days. If I shed more than 20 hairs on a wash day something is wrong and I only wash once or twice a week. When I finally got the wet hair de-tangled there was barely any more hair lost. I think the reason may have been because I have 3 different textures on every strand. When I relaxed in January I was going for texlaxed rather than bone straight. The new growth that hadn't been dyed did get texlaxed but the inch after that had been hit with black dye and got over-processed (everything pass that had been bleached and broke off while I was doing the mid-protein step). I was so annoyed with all that tangling I almost grabbed the scissors and cut the relaxed ends off. I stopped myself when I remember that I'm almost to SL and to grow it out again would suck. 

Just bought some curlformers and I'm going to try to transition with those until I get to bun length. I would just wear my hair straight but my job is painting apartments and I'd either end up with paint in my hair because scarves slip right off when it's straight (and I'm clumsy) or sweat it out because sometimes we get places without a/c.

I never realized how long-winded I could be!


----------



## mz.rae

Well I tried my first wash and go tonight, won't know how it turned out till tomorrow. I had straightened my hair yesterday and was tired of straight hair already. So I Co washed the straight hair out. Don't think I will straighten again for awhile and hope this wash and go turns out nice, if so this could be my go to style for awhile.


----------



## mrsmccreight

I love this thread. I'm currently 18 months post.


----------



## havilland

mz.rae said:


> Well I tried my first wash and go tonight, won't know how it turned out till tomorrow. I had straightened my hair yesterday and was tired of straight hair already. So I Co washed the straight hair out. Don't think I will straighten again for awhile and hope this wash and go turns out nice, if so this could be my go to style for awhile.



How did it turn out?


----------



## mz.rae

Here's a pic of the wash & go the next day, it was still damp last name night when I put it up for bed. I just took it down out of the pineapple and sprayed it with water and just raked the hair a little more to get the curls to form. I used Tressemme Naturals and Gvp Humectress, eco style argon oil gel, and grapeseed oil. It didn't turn out too bad for the first time. I think next time I will only use one conditioner or use my Jane Carter curl definer instead. Hopefully when I was at the end of the week it's not a tangled matted mess.


----------



## Rae81

mz.rae said:


> View attachment 222827
> 
> Here's a pic of the wash & go the next day, it was still damp last name night when I put it up for bed. I just took it down out of the pineapple and sprayed it with water and just raked the hair a little more to get the curls to form. I used Tressemme Naturals and Gvp Humectress, eco style argon oil gel, and grapeseed oil. It didn't turn out too bad for the first time. I think next time I will only use one conditioner or use my Jane Carter curl definer instead. Hopefully when I was at the end of the week it's not a tangled matted mess.



Looks really good!!


----------



## havilland

mz.rae


Looks great!   Nice job!


----------



## janaq2003

My flexirod set had my relaxed hair look like a silky half wig on top of natural 4b hair. Like it was levitating. I finger combed it to the side,pinned it and wore a curly side 'do. Got lots of compliments though!


----------



## mz.rae

havilland said:


> @mz.rae
> 
> 
> Looks great! Nice job!


 
Thank you!! I'm still experimenting with different products and techniques to see which works best.


----------



## Kim0105

Did an overnight deep condition with a mix of products to finish them up. Rinsed out this morning and used Wen Fig to detangle, I can always count on this to melt the tangles with ease. Gonna blow dry, may flat iron and take an inch off. Not sure what I'll be doing after that but will have to find protective styles that last at least a week so I can lessen manipulation. 15 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## AudraChanell

More transitioning hair ..


----------



## missbugg21

I'm very happy to report that I have made it 12 months today!!  My last relaxer was 9/1/12.  My hair is in box braids right now so, I will post pics next week when I take them down.  I just wanted to share my milestone with you all!!


----------



## havilland

missbugg21 said:


> I'm very happy to report that I have made it 12 months today!!  My last relaxer was 9/1/12.  My hair is in box braids right now so, I will post pics next week when I take them down.  I just wanted to share my milestone with you all!!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti

AudraChanell said:


> More transitioning hair ..



What kind of braid/twist is that in the first pic. It is so cute. I've been wearing a french braid like that and my dh keeps calling me Celie so I'm thinking of switching it up lol


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Went into the bathroom to apply an ayurvedic paste, walked out with a twa. I could NOT deal with the tangling at the demarcation line after I shampoo'd. It's not shed hair that's making it tangle, it's the over processed ends. I hate the way the twa looks on me but I'm so glad I BC'd. I'll have to go through the awkward grow-out stage again but at least I can wash'n'go through this one. It's time for me to find the TWA Support Thread.


----------



## janaq2003

Im having an "I hate my hair day" im in a bad mood and now im extremely irritated I cant comb my hair!!!!
Im having a mini breakdown moment ..hope this passes..


----------



## cynthiapierfax

View attachment 223693



View attachment 223693

Can someone please tell me what my curl pattern is?

View attachment 223693



View attachment 223693



View attachment 223693


----------



## cynthiapierfax

Sorry here is the pic


----------



## Britt

Well, today is is officially 6 months post ... happy about that. 

Last night I did a braid out. This morning, b/c of the humidity and prob lack of holding product my braid out turned into a frizzy mess. Luckily I had a ponytail holder here at work to pull it back. I'm getting to the stage where my hair is starting to look rough and I have to find a way to work with it b/c I'm not feeling this . I think it's time to embark into the frequent braidout phase b/c I can't walk around look too rough. It will bother me.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Think I'll go ahead & join this thread. Little background, I've been natural before. Transitioned for 14.5 months and BC'd. I made it beyond my 1yr mark of being natural & started to get frustrated with my hair & instead of putting it up in a protective style for a little I texlaxed it. Then in April of this year I fully relaxed it. April was my last relaxer so as of Sept I'm 5 months post. I'm hoping to go past 14 months this time but I'm not sure how long I'll last because I'm so anxious to BC now. I miss my natural hair & just ready to have it back again


----------



## Kim0105

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Think I'll go ahead & join this thread. Little background, I've been natural before. Transitioned for 14.5 months and BC'd. I made it beyond my 1yr mark of being natural & started to get frustrated with my hair & instead of putting it up in a protective style for a little I texlaxed it. Then in April of this year I fully relaxed it. April was my last relaxer so as of Sept I'm 5 months post. I'm hoping to go past 14 months this time but I'm not sure how long I'll last because I'm so anxious to BC now. I miss my natural hair & just ready to have it back again



Welcome! You are a month ahead of me in this transition.  I am 15 weeks post and have about 3 inches of new growth.  I got medium sized Senegalese twists done yesterday that I will keep for 6-8 weeks.  Planning on getting a blow out done in November at 24 weeks post.  Just had about an inch trimmed last week, probably won't trim again until the end of the year.


----------



## janaq2003

Brittster.. we're on the same page. I did a braid out last night that turned out really good.. but this hair is still giving me a run for my money.


----------



## Britt

janaq2003 oh yeah... Last week I cut off a small portion of my hair in the back down to the new growth. The area is just dry, feels weird, rough, just sticks out, no type of pattern at all. As my new growth grows in I see this is *truly* going to be a journey b/c the hair growing out my scalp feels nothing like what my natural hair use to feel like. I see tons of naturals whose hair doesn't look right till at least 2 years from their last relaxer. Then there are naturals whose hair behaves and looks fine as their hair is growing out. Last night I did a braidout and I could feel my roots and they feel a hot mess. I'm just being honest. My braidout looks nice today though. 

I realize that a conditioner that use to work GREAT on my relaxed hair is not so great on my transitioning hair in terms of moisture. I've always like KBB hair mask so I bought it and it use it. I liked that the consistency is light and it detangles easily. However after my hair dryed my new growth was dryer than usual. I need something more emollient like my Darcy's pumpkin seed. I'm finding myself going through more products than usual also. I would love someone to hand them off to.


----------



## redwilliams

RavenSR said:


> Went into the bathroom to apply an ayurvedic paste, walked out with a twa. I could NOT deal with the tangling at the demarcation line after I shampoo'd. It's not shed hair that's making it tangle, it's the over processed ends. I hate the way the twa looks on me but I'm so glad I BC'd. I'll have to go through the awkward grow-out stage again but at least I can wash'n'go through this one. It's time for me to find the TWA Support Thread.[/QUOT
> Hey raven,
> Can I ask what ayurvedic paste is???
> Did it tangle your relaxed ends?
> 
> Hey all, just catching up on all the posts... ive been craaaazy.
> I now have 2 inches of new hair grown in!
> Hope everyone survived the humid summer!


----------



## janaq2003

May want to do a safe mild color to cover these grays.. what yall think? I was also thinking i would love an iron out right now...


----------



## Kim0105

My hair is back in twists, this time Senegalese twists.  Hoping to keep these in until the end of October. So tempted to chop after taking them down as I will be in twists for another 18 months plus.  Not wanting to deal with my hair much while studying. Won't be finished with my studies until June 2015.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Kim0105 said:


> Welcome! You are a month ahead of me in this transition.  I am 15 weeks post and have about 3 inches of new growth.  I got medium sized Senegalese twists done yesterday that I will keep for 6-8 weeks.  Planning on getting a blow out done in November at 24 weeks post.  Just had about an inch trimmed last week, probably won't trim again until the end of the year.



Cool maybe we could be transition buddies since we're close in weeks post. So far I've had a sew-in (just got another 1 done) & Havana twists. After this sew-in I plan on getting Senegalese twists or long box braids. Think I'm gone stay in protective styles majority of this transition. How long do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

redwilliams said:


> Hey raven,
> Can I ask what ayurvedic paste is???
> Did it tangle your relaxed ends?
> 
> Hey all, just catching up on all the posts... ive been craaaazy.
> I now have 2 inches of new hair grown in!
> Hope everyone survived the humid summer!



@redwilliams

Explanation of what was in my paste is HERE. The paste didn't cause tangling for me. I had 3 different textures on every strand of hair with the last 1-2 inches being over-processed. Every time water touched my hair I would get bad tangling withing the last 3 inches.


----------



## beauti

*hi ladies! Popping out of lurkdom to say I'm one year post relaxer. Still hanging in there. I've stretched my relaxers this long before so it doesn't feel like a big deal. Maybe on my second year it will *


----------



## blue_flower

I'm still transitioning. I didn't do anything special with my hair this summer. Ive started using oyin products, which I really like. Next Thursday I'm going to get a trim- 1 or 2 inches. My new growth reaches my shoulders when stretched out. I hope to post new pics  at the end of the week. :O)


----------



## Outlook

I'm so tired of heat on my hair.  I currently wash daily and that's pretty good on my new-growth so want to keep that up and see how it takes my hair.  I just know that eventually I'll have to answer the question that my demarcation line will eventually ask: will I relax or let it break?


----------



## naturalpride

I'm transitioning. I mostly lurk in this thread. My new growth is still manageable at this point.


----------



## Britt

beauti what has been ur regimen throughout ur transition? Specifically, how have u been styling it daily?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti

*Brittster I’ve been protective styling with braids, weaves, wigs, and buns. Just recently took out braids I had in for almost three months. I wash my hair biweekly, chicoro prepoo night before and then ‘poo and dc next day. Once I start wearing my wigs again I will wash once a month  Right now I’m rocking a ponytail from a braidout and will just bun all of next week. The products I’m using and loving right now: tea rinses, ayurvedic powders, shea moisture coconut hibiscus mist, shea moisture black soap purification mask , and a moisturizing spritz for my new growth courtesy of prettywitty75 (youtube): herbal essence hello hydration conditioner, water, glycerin. Hth!*


----------



## Babysaffy

On Thursday, after reaching 24 weeks post the day before, I decided to transition.

I'm going to be lurking and ranting here a lot!


----------



## Babysaffy

Background: always had 'long' hair. Begged parents for relaxer and got one aged 14. After a year got burnt and edges burnt clean bald at front left side by a stylist experimenting with a new relaxer so inadvertently transitioned and pressed hair til relaxed again around age 17.

Began self relaxing with no lye kits then switched to using lye around ten years ago. Occasionally touched up at salon but mainlyself relaxer. Hair always admired for length which was between shoulder and apl. Discovered LHCF in 2008 after arrogant Indian colleague commented about black hair not growing longer. Finally grew out permanently chewed off nape with tips I learned here and reached BSL this year. Not set foot in a salon for years. 

Was going to relax week at 28/29 weeks post before my birthday in October but I've decided to transition instead of waiting until I'm in my 40's or 50's as I had always planned to do. 

No time like the present and I figure what's the point aiming for mid back length if I'm going to chop it off one day. I may as well start trying to grow MBL natural hair now.


----------



## Babysaffy

This is where I'm at 24 weeks post


----------



## Babysaffy

Look forward to hanging out with you all here!


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm joining forreal.  So my last relaxer was just a week or so ago, but my hair is pretty texlaxed as I 'dilute' the relaxer with olive oil and then don't really smooth that much.  But my bday is coming up soon, so when I look back on the date of my last relaxer, I'll probably say my bday in 2013.  So here goes.

I've been natural before...quite a few times actually.  First time is when I was in college and BC'd and found this site.  Then I think I did another BC before I graduated, but didn't have alot of support from folks around me and w/ job-hunting and natural not really being so hot back then, went to braids then eventually a relaxer.  Since then I've gone back and forth with how I'm going to maintain my hair.  I'm actually worried that I may do it again lol, but I think I'm staying here.  

But the last time I was natural forreal was right after my son was born.  I had worn a full sew-in weave while pregnant and after a few re-installs, didn't take it out completely until he was maybe 9mths.  I had at least a year's worth of natural hair on my head.  But w/ all that was going on at that time and not really having a regimen, I ended up relaxing again.

My main maintenance regimen will be daily washing.  My natural hair loves it.  So I'll be doing that.  And basically will just let my hair do what it wants.  I don't plan to have a big chop but I'm not necessarily planning on salvaging the relaxed ends. So if they pop off, so be it.  My main hair style will just be a combed-out rollerset (mostly for shaping the relaxed hair and stretching the natural hair) and just wearing headbands and random updos until my hair can get into a bun.  Once I have a bun I feel like my regimen will be easier.  Well....I think I'll keep the same regimen actually, but my style options won't be so tough.

Okay so hear I go


----------



## redwilliams

Good morning All,
Yay for all the added transitioners!
I am a little over 100 days post relaxer and i just recently had a new growth spurt. 
I'm getting tons better with twisting my hair and I'm getting used to seeing myself in my faux fro...
But at the same time, I'm worried about over manipulation. 
Right now i tend to wash and set my hair on Friday night, then wear the faux fro for the weekend, then i sort of use the texture to wear my hair in a french braid or a bun throughout the week.
But i have been doing some re-twisting during the week to maintain some texture and recently ive noticed more knots and tangles...
ugh
Any of you long timers have some ideas on maintaining texture without so much re-twisting?
With winter coming up i wanna do more protective styling but ive only got two inches of coils and the rest wants to go straight
I have some ideas, but I'm wondering what you guys have had success with


----------



## redwilliams

RavenSR said:


> @redwilliams
> 
> Explanation of what was in my paste is HERE. The paste didn't cause tangling for me. I had 3 different textures on every strand of hair with the last 1-2 inches being over-processed. Every time water touched my hair I would get bad tangling withing the last 3 inches.



Wow, that sounds amazing.... how does everyone find out about making these mixtures??? I feel like i was late to chemistry class and im trying to catch up!


I am definitely starting to notice more tangling of my relaxed hair when i wash it... im having to breathe deep and fight not to just tear through a tangle
fighting for patience!


----------



## blue_flower

My mom is a cosmetology student so I went to her school today to get my. . .trim. I told her how much I wanted taken off- 2 inches- and she showed me how much she would take off- 2 inches. It looks looks like she cut off 3 inches. Oh  well. Straightened, my hair is now shoulder and I can only imagine what it will look like when it's shrunken. The next time I co-wash my hair- probably this weekend- Ill post pics and ill also be able to see how much relaxed hair i have left. No more haircuts or gradually trims anymore, just the quarterly trims. I also want my highlites touched up since its been 9 months. I love my highlites.


----------



## janaq2003

Uggh... ive been cowashin most of this week because my hair was on one. My natural hair is like a helmet! What cant I put on it to make it more manageable. Its hard to seperate into a part once its dry. My french braid sits on top of it like a prosthetic! havilland..successful transitioner.. Help!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay

janaq2003 have you tried setting it while wet?


----------



## havilland

janaq2003 said:


> Uggh... ive been cowashin most of this week because my hair was on one. My natural hair is like a helmet! What cant I put on it to make it more manageable. Its hard to seperate into a part once its dry. My french braid sits on top of it like a prosthetic! @havilland..successful transitioner.. Help!!!




I need to see your hair.  i want to see the difference in the textures and how much new growth you have.


i will tell you that for awhile in the transition process the only thing that worked for me was wetting and co washing almost DAILY and wearing my hair pulled back.  that water kept the new growth moisturized and tamed.

also, i HAD TO deep condition twice a week to make my hair act remotely correct.  if i didn't condition, i would get too many tangles.

the other thing that worked for me was hiding my hair under half wigs.


----------



## ezina

I'm about 28 months post and I'm thinking of cutting my transition short at 30 to 31 (just in time for the holidays) rather than 36 months. I was fine with my transition until, very recently, I was getting this sudden urge to cut. This feeling only occurs during and just after a hair wash. The tangles at the demarcation line are just not funny. Also, I'm _really_ loving my natural hair texture, especially at the back. I'm almost fully natural at the back, anyway, and a quick stretch shows I would be APL if I were to big chop now.

My original plan was to press my hair in December for a final "official" length check as a non-natural and big chop on May 21, 2014. I think I may just have to wear braids back-to-back if I'm to reach this goal, or find someone to braid my hair in cornrows every two weeks so I can wear my lace wig.

But anyway, I'm glad I've gotten this far. If only I had started my transition when I originally wanted to - I would have been a little over 4 years relaxer-free!


----------



## beauti

*i know exactly what you mean about helmet head. I'm suffering from that and it is not cute!  my new growth is insane and when I put my hair in a ponytail my relaxed ends are anorexic! I'm gonna cornrow my hair tonight and weave it up. Hiding it is really the best way to go*


----------



## veesweets

I'm a year post! 
Feels so good that I have accomplished this milestone. I still plan to officially end my transition sometime between March and May. I "big chopped" my nape a little while ago cause I got tired of it and I wanted a section I could play with. I'm at NL stretched right now, hoping to be near full SL when I cut


----------



## janaq2003

[IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2937d5h.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/vxk40.jpg[/IMG]

Sorry pics uploaded weird and I dont know how to fix them!!
havilland.. this is the latest..the latter is my do' for today. I ended up clarifying and that seemed to help. I swear I was ready to cut it off!!! I was thinking I didnt want to do a whole lot of manipulation with this cowashing regularly but... Im at my wits end!!!!


----------



## havilland

janaq2003 said:


> [IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2937d5h.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/vxk40.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sorry pics uploaded weird and I dont know how to fix them!!
> @havilland.. this is the latest..the latter is my do' for today. I ended up clarifying and that seemed to help. I swear I was ready to cut it off!!! I was thinking I didnt want to do a whole lot of manipulation with this cowashing regularly but... Im at my wits end!!!!




you will be fine.  

you really do need water though.....don't worry about the manipulation or the water.  just be sure to step up your protein, especially on the ends.  when transitioning i had to do an aphogee two step every 6 weeks to keep my ends strong enough to be able to keep them.  you may not need such a hard protein, but consider a light protein once a month and concentrate it on the ends.  or get a protein spritz like Chi Keratin Mist and use that once a week on just the ends to fortify them from moisture overload. 

you are at that weird stage where you don't have quite enough new growth to hide the two textures in a style.  soon you will have enough new growth to hide.  for example, when i had 2-3 inches of new growth frustration ruled.   once i got about 4-5 inches, i could make a high bun and the top of my head was all new growth, so the bun looked uniform.  as my new growth kept getting longer i was able to move the bun further and further back.

wet your hair and style it.  i used to take a ponytail holder and a jar of gel into the shower.  that way i could soak my new growth to make it lie down, then i would immediately apply the scrunchie and gel before she had a chance to escape  i would step out of the shower and tie my hair down with a silk scarf until i left for work.


hang in there and let me know if i can be of further help.


----------



## havilland

Hang in there Ladies. It's worth it. I promise. 

1st pic
My hair this morning. Curly pineapple 

2nd pic. 
My hair tonight. Fluffy flat iron

Soooooo glad i did the LTT!


----------



## havilland

redwilliams said:


> Good morning All,
> Yay for all the added transitioners!
> I am a little over 100 days post relaxer and i just recently had a new growth spurt.
> I'm getting tons better with twisting my hair and I'm getting used to seeing myself in my faux fro...
> But at the same time, I'm worried about over manipulation.
> Right now i tend to wash and set my hair on Friday night, then wear the faux fro for the weekend, then i sort of use the texture to wear my hair in a french braid or a bun throughout the week.
> But i have been doing some re-twisting during the week to maintain some texture and recently ive noticed more knots and tangles...
> ugh
> Any of you long timers have some ideas on maintaining texture without so much re-twisting?
> With winter coming up i wanna do more protective styling but ive only got two inches of coils and the rest wants to go straight
> I have some ideas, but I'm wondering what you guys have had success with



Regarding the knots and tangles I would deep condition more often. I had to deep condition twice a week to saturate the new growth in moisture and to fortify my ends. 

Also when my tangles became more prevalent I would do a heavy protein at about every 6 weeks

As your ends get older they need more fortification. 

I don't have tips on twists because my hair wouldn't hold them. 

HTH


----------



## itismehmmkay

I keep seeing short natural cuts and getting excited. It's important I have a cut with longer lengths in the front tho do that the only thing making me chill on cutting. But think I will cut my side this week. I'm off a couple of days and bought some larger perm rods to play with


----------



## AudraChanell

A transitioning style from this week ... I'm 9 months in and have cut 9".


----------



## AudraChanell

Congratulations veesweets!!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*havilland, did you blow dry and then flat iron... I am sooo temped to try out the flat-iron while wet procedure... :eeek:*


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Here are my pictures! I guess I am officially transitioning, being what 7 months and 14 days (~32)... for last couple of weeks been in Senegalese twists!

Sent from My Galaxy

Side view






Top View





Light Blow dry on cool Setting using stretch method...


----------



## TamaraShaniece

AudraChanell said:


> A transitioning style from this week ... I'm 9 months in and have cut 9".



That is so gorgeous


----------



## TamaraShaniece

anjelLuvsUBab

Idk if its my phone but your photos say error on them


----------



## AnjelLuvs

TheEspressoHair said:


> anjelLuvsUBab
> 
> Idk if its my phone but your photos say error on them



*TheEspressoHair, I see I am thinking because I removed attachments and added direct links to post.. Will readd as I too cant see from mobile... *


----------



## havilland

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *@havilland, did you blow dry and then flat iron... I am sooo temped to try out the flat-iron while wet procedure... :eeek:*




Yes.  I blow dried on low heat after air drying a bit.  I like to let my hair air dry a little.  This way i could save on heat.

then flat ironed with one pass.


----------



## janaq2003

M crown is vicious.


----------



## Rae81

janaq2003 said:


> M crown is vicious.



My crown was and still is viscous. It's dry and a total different texture then the rest of my hair. I'm still trying to figure out how to manage it


----------



## havilland

Rae81 said:


> My crown was and still is viscous. It's dry and a total different texture then the rest of my hair. I'm still trying to figure out how to manage it





co sign!^^^^^^


i always have to put on extra conditioner and extra leave in on my crown and also on the side i sleep on. this is also the area that took the longest to relax and the most resistant when i used to use chemicals.


----------



## Babysaffy

26 weeks post this Wednesday. Washed, blowdried and straightened tonight for first time in a month. Trimmed half a centimetre off my ends apart from my bangs which I'm growing out a little so it'll look better when curled. Feel so much better not looking a hot mess. Think I'll straighten at least once a month. 

Washed with creme of nature argan sulfate free and conditioned with ors replenishing after rinsing with sweet almond oil. Used l'oreal hot straight heat protectant cream after spraying hair lightly with apoghee green tea restructurizer.

Wet regrowth:








Both textures of hair felt like butter after washing. Love ORS replenishing!!


----------



## trclemons

I was 9 months last Friday and I can assure you my hair looks nothing like yours.  Simply Gorgeous!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I've been lurking in this thread forever, but I never posted because I'm not transitioning to natural just to texlax from bonelaxed and I don't think that really counts. Anyway I've been transitioning for 21 months and I finally decided that my bonelaxed ends have to go, so I'm going to start cutting off an inch every 8 weeks. I'm a little sad because it means I'm going to stay the same length for a whole year, or maybe even lose length. But on the plus side I will finally be rid of my bonelaxed, pre-HHJ hair.


----------



## Anonymous1

My roots are very cottony and the rest of my hair is curly curly. I don't understand it but it's always been like this so I'm told. Curly curly ends and puffy roots. I guess once my hair gets longer the roots will stretch out. It's like I have no curl definition at the roots and then it start to curl down the strands.


----------



## janaq2003

28 wks post


----------



## havilland

You ladies are doing good!!!!


----------



## janaq2003

Since it has cooled off (todays high 69) I think I may do an iron out.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies sorry I've been MIA... I stay home with my 2 yr old and 4 month old so I have very little time, but I am 13.5 months post relaxer with about 12-18 months left in my transition to natural... Still roller-setting...


----------



## janaq2003

[URL=http://s349.photobucket.com/user/janaq2003/media/5099ea85-f3f8-4b23-ba14-3f4120f36111.jpg.html][IMG]http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q397/janaq2003/5099ea85-f3f8-4b23-ba14-3f4120f36111.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Todays braid out


----------



## so_stush

My hair is huge!!!!  I'm ready to chop but trying to hold out until the spring.


----------



## Mjon912

I'm sooo ready to cut these thin relaxed ends off, they look pitiful hanging onto my thick natural hair, bug my natural hair isn't long enough =( I mainly wear buns and ponys (because my infant likes to pull and eat my hair lol) but they aren't doing it for me. It's like my natural hair is so thick and heavy it makes my relaxed ends look funny even though they really aren't that thin.


----------



## janaq2003

Mjon912 said:


> I'm sooo ready to cut these thin relaxed ends off, they look pitiful hanging onto my thick natural hair, bug my natural hair isn't long enough =( I mainly wear buns and ponys (because my infant likes to pull and eat my hair lol) but they aren't doing it for me. It's like my natural hair is so thick and heavy it makes my relaxed ends look funny even though they really aren't that thin.



I feel your pain. The relaxed hair looks like strings.


----------



## janaq2003

Woke up today looking like Frederick Douglass. Had the urge to comb effortlessly through my hair. Washed ..dc and iron out. No more Frederick Douglass.


----------



## havilland

janaq2003 said:


> Woke up today looking like Frederick Douglass. Had the urge to comb effortlessly through my hair. Washed ..dc and iron out. No more Frederick Douglass.



Been there. Done that. I know how you feel....Lol!!!!


----------



## blue_flower

I had my hair cut a couple weeks ago and now I'm about 90% natural; I still have about 0.5-1 inch of relaxed ends in various places. Since most of my hair is one texture, it looks sooooo much better now! My goal now is to grow my hair back out through twists. My twists are medium sized and my goal is to wear them for about 7 days before I wash again. That should be easy to pull off since the weather will be cold soon.  I'm expecting to have 2 inches of growth by January. Sorry for the quality of the pics; I was at the gym. And that black sweater makes me look very large.


----------



## divachyk

I may lurk here often. You ladies have gorgeous hair. 

havilland, simply lovely!

I'm relaxed and considering a change. I'm not ready to be fully natural but I'm considering texturizing or texlaxing. I'm really not sure what I want. My hair was super thick but this last TU was quite the disaster. I didn't do the mid step protein and my hair started coming out in globs. I'm convinced it's way thinner and I'm not quite pleased. 

I'm not interested in wigs or weaves. My hair tangles horribly so I usually end my stretches around 10-12 weeks or it's a matted mess. That alone scares me and makes me question, how in the world would I transition to anything with such picky hair.


----------



## blue_flower

This is my twist out this morning:


----------



## so_stush

Add me to the list of people with dry crowns. I really need to moisturize, detangle, and stretch that area better.


----------



## havilland

divachyk


YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## trclemons

Friday was 41 weeks for me and I am really having a hard time loving my hair.  I didn't know I had fine hair and although my transition has been easy and I am loving the curls, I don't have the thickness I desire and that is very scary to me.  

I am hoping that as I get more new growth in Year 2 of my transition, I will get more volume.  In the meantime, I need to focus on loving my hair regardless.


----------



## HappyAtLast

My transitioning hair looks a mess all the time!  I'm 35 weeks post (8 months).  My natural hair is thick 4a.  It needs glycerin.  I'm in humidity all the time, so it won't hold a style.  My relaxed ends just flop dead under the natural hair.  I don't want to BC -- I'm not going to BC.  Really want to do a 24 transition minimum.

But I need some help ladies.  I need to know how I can style my hair so it looks cute -- cuz I ain't cute rite nahw!!!

I need to keep it healthy (glycerin keeps my natural hair soft, strong, no breakage at demarcation line).  I haven't found a non-glycerin solution yet. Only thing I can figure is go back in hiding under wigs, but I'm tired of doing that too.  Any suggestions?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

trclemons said:


> Friday was 41 weeks for me and I am really having a hard time loving my hair.  I didn't know I had fine hair and although my transition has been easy and I am loving the curls, I don't have the thickness I desire and that is very scary to me.
> 
> I am hoping that as I get more new growth in Year 2 of my transition, I will get more volume.  In the meantime, I need to focus on loving my hair regardless.



I know how you feel. I knew I had fine hair because when relaxed my hair was fine. My stylist was trying to get me to transition or texlax but I never did. However the first time I went natural my hair was thicker than ever. Early on my new growth looked fine as well but I BCed at 14.5 months post & my hair had thicken up greatly. Im currently transitioning again but I can show you what my hair looked like natural the first time.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

HappyAtLast said:


> My transitioning hair looks a mess all the time!  I'm 35 weeks post (8 months).  My natural hair is thick 4a.  It needs glycerin.  I'm in humidity all the time, so it won't hold a style.  My relaxed ends just flop dead under the natural hair.  I don't want to BC -- I'm not going to BC.  Really want to do a 24 transition minimum.
> 
> But I need some help ladies.  I need to know how I can style my hair so it looks cute -- cuz I ain't cute rite nahw!!!
> 
> I need to keep it healthy (glycerin keeps my natural hair soft, strong, no breakage at demarcation line).  I haven't found a non-glycerin solution yet. Only thing I can figure is go back in hiding under wigs, but I'm tired of doing that too.  Any suggestions?



Do like braid extensions? You could try box braids, kinky twists or Senegalese twists


----------



## HappyAtLast

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Do like braid extensions? You could try box braids, kinky twists or Senegalese twists



I do like box braids.  I tried Senegalese twists  before, but my natural hair wasn't cooperating.  Never tried kinky twists.  I need to look up some pics of those.

The only thing that's holding me back from braids is that my nape mats up with a quickness, like in 1 week.  So I was thinking about not getting the nape braided with synthetic braids at all and just keeping them in individual natural plaits.  IDK!   I'm at my wits end!


----------



## OneShinyface

Hi Ladies! I'm checking in after forever. 

I'm officially 18 months since the 21st. I've gotten into a decent rhythm with caring for my two textures (multiples if you consider the differences of my natural part). Things are going well and I'm used to wash days being EPIC events that I never dealt with when I had waist-length relaxed hair.

I've found that protein at the demarcation line helps, as does clarifying every 6 weeks or so with VO5 clarifying shampoo and conditioner. 

I still cowash in braids and sometimes do a pre-poo with coconut oil; other times with NJoy's oil mixed with granulated garlic.

I run/workout daily so I cowash weekly and sometimes in between, I just let the water in the shower rinse away any perspiration around the edges so I can minimize the after prep and get on with my day. Thank God for having a tankless water heater. I spend 45 min-1 hour in the shower on wash day.

I'm loving my corkscrews and waves and frizziness all bunned and twisted up...today. LOL.


----------



## Britt

So yesterday I went and got my hair flat ironed and it looks really good. This Tuesday will make 7 months post. It feels good to have my hair look 'styled' and presentable. All this time I've been letting my hair air dry and will wear it pulled back in a low tension ponytail or pin it up and throw on my cloth stretchy headband. Well now, I think it's getting the point where I need to start doing braid outs exclusively if I'm going to wear my real hair. Even the stylist advised that I should start wearing braidouts b/c if I keep air drying the new growth will shrink and be kinky with the relaxed ends just there. It's too vastly different in the textures. He thinks a big chop is best but the second best way to deal with this is weaves or braids. I think I will do some braid outs for a bit and then start getting my hair weaved up.


----------



## Mjon912

divachyk you can so it, you just have to invest time in learning about your particular type of hair. Advice is great and can help you get started but just like everyone's body is different so is everyone's hair. That being said...

Being texlaxed is a piece of cake, I was texlaxed for years before I started my journey to natural hair, you have the ease of relaxed hair but a softer texture of natural hair... Good luck


----------



## Mjon912

HappyAtLast I'm inly a few month ahead of you... 13 months post... Do you like braids? I though I would hate box braids but I ended up loving them, I just braided my hair, no added hair and twisted the relaxed ends, wear it up in a bun for a week-2 weeks, took out the braids, washed and rebraided


----------



## Britt

OneShinyface, how do you wear your hair daily to blend your two textures? Braidouts? 
Today I'm officially 7 months post! It's time to enter braid out territory and start utilizing the blow dryer once in a while.


----------



## OneShinyface

Brittster - Congrats on 7 months!!

I wear my hair in various buns comprised of hair that I've sectioned into 2-3 ponytails. I combine the hair to either create an actual bun or I'll braid the sections then weave them together to create a bun.

I usually have a section of hair in the front that I create twists with and pin those back toward wherever my bun is - it looks kinda like a bang. I move the bun around to avoid monotony and so far, it works. 

I style my hair using the ponytail sections because if I don't my pre-wash detangling session will be a nightmare.

I had beautiful wet braidouts that lasted 7-10 days when I was relaxed. Now the only way I could do one is if I blow dry first and use some kind of gel otherwise the difference in texture is obvious after the first day.


----------



## janeemat

divachyk said:


> I may lurk here often. You ladies have gorgeous hair.
> 
> @havilland, simply lovely!
> 
> I'm relaxed and considering a change. I'm not ready to be fully natural but I'm considering texturizing or texlaxing. I'm really not sure what I want. My hair was super thick but this last TU was quite the disaster. I didn't do the mid step protein and my hair started coming out in globs. I'm convinced it's way thinner and I'm not quite pleased.
> 
> *I'm not interested in wigs or weaves. My hair tangles horribly so I usually end my stretches around 10-12 weeks or it's a matted mess. That alone scares me and makes me question, how in the world would I transition to anything with such picky hair.*




divachyk this made me LOL!  But I could have written this word for word about my hair.  I am sure if I ever go natural 5-6 would be the longest.  After that it would be the big chop  And like you, I have been wanting a change, but I am not 100% sure on what I want.


----------



## janeemat

This is one of my fav threads!  I just love seeing how many weeks the transitioning queens. havilland, you should be all natural now....right?


----------



## veesweets

I wanted to wait until late November to install some twists but that may need to be moved up to keep myself from cutting more hair. I get closer and closer to the scissors each wash day


----------



## HappyAtLast

Mjon912 said:


> HappyAtLast I'm inly a few month ahead of you... 13 months post... Do you like braids? I though I would hate box braids but I ended up loving them, I just braided my hair, no added hair and twisted the relaxed ends, wear it up in a bun for a week-2 weeks, took out the braids, washed and rebraided



Mjon912 
Hmmm, I hadn't thought about box braids with just my own hair; never did it before.  I guess my hair is long enough to do that and put it in a bun at BSL.  I'll consider that too.  Thanks!


----------



## trclemons

KaramelKutie803 said:


> I know how you feel. I knew I had fine hair because when relaxed my hair was fine. My stylist was trying to get me to transition or texlax but I never did. However the first time I went natural my hair was thicker than ever. Early on my new growth looked fine as well but I BCed at 14.5 months post & my hair had thicken up greatly. Im currently transitioning again but I can show you what my hair looked like natural the first time.


KaramelKutie803.  Thank you.  This gives me hope and makes me feel better about my hair journey.


----------



## havilland

HappyAtLast said:


> My transitioning hair looks a mess all the time!  I'm 35 weeks post (8 months).  My natural hair is thick 4a.  It needs glycerin.  I'm in humidity all the time, so it won't hold a style.  My relaxed ends just flop dead under the natural hair.  I don't want to BC -- I'm not going to BC.  Really want to do a 24 transition minimum.
> 
> But I need some help ladies.  I need to know how I can style my hair so it looks cute -- cuz I ain't cute rite nahw!!!
> 
> I need to keep it healthy (glycerin keeps my natural hair soft, strong, no breakage at demarcation line).  I haven't found a non-glycerin solution yet. Only thing I can figure is go back in hiding under wigs, but I'm tired of doing that too.  Any suggestions?



I have to be honest.  Transitioning was not my time to be cute.  I had to prioritize.  My priority was not cutting my hair.  That was my focus.  I looked a mess most of the time.  When I wanted to be cute I wore wigs. 

Styling my transitioning hair was just a waste of time.  Two things worked - buns and flat iron. I didn't use heat alot so guess what my hair was in--A BUN. LOL!  I was a librarian for two years. 

It was frustrating alot of the Time but I just decided that it was better than a big chop and I just made myself keep at it. 

I encourage you to focus on the fact that you will get to keep your hair and how much you don't want to cut it off. Every time you get frustrated about style....think of your main goal. 

I hope that helps some. And good luck!


----------



## Rae81

I agree with havilland, I transitioned for two years in a bun. That was the easiest hairstyle I could do


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> This is one of my fav threads!  I just love seeing how many weeks the transitioning queens. @havilland, you should be all natural now....right?




yes Mam!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

janeemat said:


> divachyk And like you, I have been wanting a change, but I am not 100% sure on what I want.



THIS!


----------



## ronie

EnExitStageLeft said:


> THIS!


divachyk
EnExitStageLeft
No you are not contemplating cutting all that beautiful hair of yours. You both are my hair idols for different reasons. 
But your hair will be beautiful anyhow you choose to wear it, so good luck.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> THIS!



It took me a year to decide to transition. I got a fresh relaxer. Then decided to stretch as long as I could. After a year long stretch, I just kept going....


----------



## divachyk

ronie said:


> @divachyk
> @EnExitStageLeft
> No you are not contemplating cutting all that beautiful hair of yours. You both are my hair idols for different reasons.
> But your hair will be beautiful anyhow you choose to wear it, so good luck.



 Thanks ronie. That made my night. I won't be cutting.  I'm looking to maybe go texlaxed vs. relaxed.


----------



## janaq2003

30 wks post!!!!


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> Thanks @ronie. That made my night. I won't be cutting.  I'm looking to maybe go texlaxed vs. relaxed.



That's what I did.  I transitioned to texlaxed in 2007.  It was better for my hair and when I ultimately decided to go natural, it made it alot easier.


----------



## janaq2003

My hair acted really crazy today. I cannot get my hair to lay fairly smooth for for a bun.... whenever I get a section detangled it will retangle. So the end result today was a mini fro and relaxed hair on top again like I said..levitating!
My newgrowth dries and is so packed to my scalp it hurts to section.


----------



## havilland

janaq2003 said:


> My hair acted really crazy today. I cannot get my hair to lay fairly smooth for for a bun.... whenever I get a section detangled it will retangle. So the end result today was a mini fro and relaxed hair on top again like I said..levitating!
> My newgrowth dries and is so packed to my scalp it hurts to section.



When was the last time you did a protein treatment followed by a moisturizing condish. 

My hair would act up about every six weeks. When I knew it was time for a deep treatment.  I had to be religious about it or suffer the rat's nest.


----------



## Britt

janaq2003 said:


> My hair acted really crazy today. I cannot get my hair to lay fairly smooth for for a bun.... whenever I get a section detangled it will retangle. So the end result today was a mini fro and relaxed hair on top again like I said..levitating!
> *My newgrowth dries and is so packed to my scalp it hurts to section.*



This is exactly how my hair is too. When it dries, I usually just try and brush it back and wear a scarf/headband. But now I'm starting to want to do something different. Prob start doing braidouts and rocking those for the week.


----------



## Highly Favored8

My transition is over after three years! The key is patience, patience and more patience.


----------



## ezina

Highly Favored8 said:


> My transition is over after three years! The key is patience, patience and more patience.




Highly Favored8 Congrats! Is this all your growth from the three years?


----------



## Highly Favored8

ezina said:


> Highly Favored8 Congrats! Is this all your growth from the three years?



ezina yes it is.


----------



## janaq2003

[URL=http://s349.photobucket.com/user/janaq2003/media/20131007_005007.jpg.html][IMG]http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q397/janaq2003/20131007_005007.jpg[/URL][/IMG][URL=http://s349.photobucket.com/user/janaq2003/media/20131007_005742.jpg.html][IMG]http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q397/janaq2003/20131007_005742.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Look at my 30 wk old babies. Sorry...Im so proud of them. I cant wait until my whole head is like this!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

janaq2003

so pretty!

Well I will pretty much be stalking you ladies in here for transitioning/styling tips. I've already hit up havilland and veesweets .


----------



## trclemons

Well, for the first time, I had to fight the urge to cut off these thin, raggedy ends.  I stood strong, but it was really hard.


----------



## havilland

Highly Favored8 said:


> My transition is over after three years! The key is patience, patience and more patience.



Congrats!!!


----------



## havilland

trclemons said:


> Well, for the first time, I had to fight the urge to cut off these thin, raggedy ends.  I stood strong, but it was really hard.



Hang in there, Chica.  Those days will come and go and then one day you will know it's time.  

Don't cut!  I would suggest just trimming the ends at some point so they remain strong and you trim away the "weakest" ends. 

How long have you been transitioning?


----------



## trclemons

havilland said:


> Hang in there, Chica.  Those days will come and go and then one day you will know it's time.
> 
> Don't cut!  I would suggest just trimming the ends at some point so they remain strong and you trim away the "weakest" ends.
> 
> How long have you been transitioning?


havilland   I have been transitioning for 42 weeks.  Thanks for the advice of focusing on the weakest ends first, that's exactly what I will do.


----------



## Highly Favored8

havilland said:


> Congrats!!!



havilland thank you!


----------



## Tracy

Saturday was the one year mark for my transition.  No fancy regimen for me - just a Domincan wash and set Sunday - Wednesday, a wet bun on Thursday, and a dry bun on Friday and Saturday.  I may have enough natural hair to try a twist n curl, so I'll start trying those when I get a chance.  

I'm excited that I made it this far! I thought or sure I would cave.  I don't mind looking rough sometimes, but I need to be able to pull it together when it's time.  And there is no two ways about it - it is hard to keep two warring textures looking decent on one head.  

I haven't done badly, though! I'm going to transition at least another year.  I don't have a set end date in mind.  I'm hoping to just not relax, trim my hair when the mood strikes me twice a year and eventually just have only natural hair left one of those times.  It's about Between APL abd BS right now.  I'll probably trim it again near the New Year.

We'll see.


----------



## Amarilles

18 months in and no particular end in sight. I originally planned on cutting before December 2013 to debut my natural hair back home in D.R, but nope! I guess I'll just go with my transitioning head.

The transition is still going very smooth, it's quite a routine for me at this point. Lately I'm very into collecting my shed and BCing it to get a better idea of my pattern and to "experiment" on it. I'm gonna collect hair for a few more washes and then flat iron it to see at what temperature I start to see damage. I'll test it with bleach and color eventually too, even if for now I have no interest in coloring or straightening but I'm definitely curious. We'll see what happens!


----------



## veesweets

How's everyone's transition going?? 


I think I'm ready to cut off these last few ends. I no longer know why I'm holding onto them for dear life


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

veesweets

Its aight. I recently found out that silicone free straightening is no longer an option with this blasted hair of mine, My edges were so bad yesterday that I had to put on a headband . I'll be stalking Kerastase for a good sale to check out some of their products.


----------



## janaq2003

Was gonna blowdry my hair and iron it out before work and 70%of the way through my natural hair said no way. So I rinsed put some giovanni in and comb/brushed back...only to be put back in that doggone bun again. If I didnt have to work tonight I would do a braidnout...sick of those too.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm transitioning from texlaxed. Looking forward to some new growth


----------



## itismehmmkay

itismehmmkay said:


> Cut my sides and back this weekend.  My son's barber did it.  So semi-big-chop   The top still has texturized ends, but I cut some more on Monday.  So the top is probably just ~2inches, the rest of my head is natural.  yay





Just making a lil announcement above.  So semi-big chopped.  I see myself cutting the rest of the ends by Thanksgiving.  My main thing is keeping a shape where the crown is longer and where I have a pretty good amount of hair peeking above my scarf.  My first goal too is to have my sides as long as my top currently is where I can get it over the roller pretty good.  Right now I'm just rollersetting the top part and whatever I can grasp on my uppersides.


----------



## havilland

I wanna see some pics of all this beautiful transitioning hair and new growth. 

Hey Ladies!  Y'all are doing good !  Post some pics up in here


----------



## so_stush

itismehmmkay said:


> Just making a lil announcement above.  So semi-big chopped.  I see myself cutting the rest of the ends by Thanksgiving.  My main thing is keeping a shape where the crown is longer and where I have a pretty good amount of hair peeking above my scarf.  My first goal too is to have my sides as long as my top currently is where I can get it over the roller pretty good.  Right now I'm just rollersetting the top part and whatever I can grasp on my uppersides.



Thats a great idea!  My front is no where near ready to be chopped, but the rest of my hair is.


----------



## havilland

so_stush said:


> Thats a great idea!  My front is no where near ready to be chopped, but the rest of my hair is.



I second that. Keep your front long so u can do buns and ponytails when u need to.  Those styles are a lifesaver


----------



## AudraChanell

Inspiration for new color; I straightened my hair.  I'm 10 months into my transition. I don't plan to cut anymore, just trim 1/4" monthly from here on.


----------



## Babysaffy

Made it past the hardest remains temptations- my birthday last Wednesday and four day trip abroad the same day.

It did get a bit frustrating tying my hair back every day and having my flat ironed side bangs frizz up every time I walked out of the hotel apartment but I got through it. Didn't feel I was looking my best though 

Didn't dare wash my full head, only my bangs so felt a bit icky.

Can't wait til I have a full head of at least shoulder length natural hair I can just wash and go.. Trying not to think how long and lush my hair would be if I relaxed.


----------



## Amarilles

Traveling while transitioning sucks. I'm in Paris for a month and I've been in a bun since. I brought my soft cap hair dryer but I'm afraid to mess it up with the outlet converter, and I have no time to sit around waiting for braidouts/Curlformers to dry so buns it is. 

I'm glad I don't bun much at home so it's making me feel sorta sophisticated. I've been playing with bunning with a banana clip which makes it look so much larger, people keep thinking my hair is massively long and uh...it's just APLish.


----------



## Dayjoy

Amarilles said:


> Traveling while transitioning sucks. I'm in Paris for a month and I've been in a bun since. I brought my soft cap hair dryer but I'm afraid to mess it up with the outlet converter, and I have no time to sit around waiting for braidouts/Curlformers to dry so buns it is.
> 
> I'm glad I don't bun much at home so *it's making me feel sorta sophisticated. *I've been playing with bunning with a banana clip which makes it look so much larger, people keep thinking my hair is massively long and uh...it's just APLish.



I was gonna say this.  You're in Par-ee, you'll just look extra chic.


----------



## veesweets

I chopped last night! 13 1/2 long months!  
I'm going to trade off between wearing wigs and my own hair until I figure this styling thing out. I can't bun it yet so I have to actually make an attempt . I put my hair in about 12 braids, took them out this morning and only half my hair was dry after 18 hours! Wore it like that for a little bit cause the definition wasn't too bad, then put it in a puff kinda thing.  

Still have a few areas that need to be trimmed a little more, but I might just leave it for now. No idea what my new regimen will be. Going to wing it and see what sticks


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

veesweets ITS SO PRETTY! Congrats on your big chop. Your braid looks so cute !


----------



## Napp

Congrats veesweets your hair looks great!


----------



## veesweets

Thanks ladies! 
EnExitStageLeft Napp


----------



## Britt

Got the de treatment done yesterday. Hoping this will allow me me to transition more easily.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies! I'm still around lurking =)... Can anyone recommend a good leave in conditioner, I'm 14 months into my transition and rollerset and wear my hair straight 100% of the time... I'm finding that using oils on my hair doesn't hold my natural hair down and makes my relaxed hair stiff. I'm thinking a leave in conditioner will help me get that soft bouncy hair that I used to have but I'm not sure what some good ones are. TIA


----------



## itismehmmkay

Think I'm about to big chop forreal next week or so.  This week I won't wear it with as much poof at the top to mimic how it would be with it cut off; I'm just going to lay it down.  All while still wearing a scarf.  With my twa I plan to wear the scarf-headband as well.


----------



## AgeinATL

@veesweets

Congrats Veronica!!! 
I'll see you on the otherside on of these days!

Mjon912
My staple is Jessicurl Too Shea. It is a conditioner but can be used as a leave-in. It is nice, thick and creamy and gives good slip. I use it to rollerset and my hair comes out soft and bouncy. HTH


----------



## Mjon912

AgeinATL thanks so much!!!


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I'm not transitioning right now but am looking to learn how to stretch. How do you keep breakage to a minimum? eta: I'm not interested in hiding in wigs or weaves. I want to learn how to stretch my own hair. I am thinking of transitioning to texlaxing at some point....just not sure when.


----------



## trclemons

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I'm not transitioning right now but am looking to learn how to stretch. How do you keep breakage to a minimum? eta: I'm not interested in hiding in wigs or weaves. I want to learn how to stretch my own hair. I am thinking of transitioning to texlaxing at some point....just not sure when.


divachyk.  For me, the key has been keeping my new growth moisturized and strengthening my hair with ayurvedic oils & powders.  I also:

1.  protective style daily with updos.

2.  pre-poo ~1 hour twice a week (20-30 of those minutes are under a heat cap).  For my pre-poos:  One of them is with conditioner & oil and then I cowash.  The other one is with an ayurvedic powder, conditioner, oil & honey mix and then a sulfate-free shampoo. 

3.  moisturize & seal nightly followed by ~2 hours of GHE. If needed, I will M&S in the morning as well.

4.  finger detangle only and never on dry hair

5.  sleep in satin cap & on satin pillow cases

I hope this helps.  Happy stretching!!!


----------



## divachyk

trclemons, thank you for that detailed overview. Every stretch I secretly attempt to stretch indefinitely but always cave around week 10 because breakage just gets a bit too much for my liking. I seem to have the most issue on wash day with wet or damp hair. My relaxed ends are very clingy and clumpy and seem to be where I get the most breakage when trying to finger detangle or comb. I protective style always so I'm good there. What ayurvedic powders are you using?


----------



## Britt

I got the DE treatment done last Sat. This wknd I washed my hair, it was much easier to wash and I didn't hv to wash in sections. The only thing that kinda bothered me is that I can kinda feel like the coating on my hair. I could def tell there's something on it when I was washing it. However my blow dry process was quite easy and quick. I flat ironed my hair and it took me over an hour to do - gotta work on that, with practice I'll become quicker. 

I wish I didn't start to eagerly cut random sections of my hair out. I cut a portion of the back and a piece on the side . Anyway looks like I'll be using heat in some capacity for the remainder of this transition. It feels so good to easily run a comb through my hair and not dealing with two textures. As I was flat ironing my hair I saw a decent amt of breakage, I'm sure it's prob from all the times I was washing and airdrying.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trclemons

divachyk said:


> trclemons, thank you for that detailed overview. Every stretch I secretly attempt to stretch indefinitely but always cave around week 10 because breakage just gets a bit too much for my liking. I seem to have the most issue on wash day with wet or damp hair. My relaxed ends are very clingy and clumpy and seem to be where I get the most breakage when trying to finger detangle or comb. I protective style always so I'm good there. What ayurvedic powders are you using?


divachyk.  Have you tried oiling your ends prior to detangling?

So far, I've used amla, fenugreek, bhringraj, tulsi, kapur & brahmi.  My next purchase will be hibiscus, rose petal & kalpi tone.


----------



## divachyk

trclemons I've never oiled them only. I always add my leave ins then detangled. Are you suggesting using oil only, no moisturizer?


----------



## trclemons

divachyk said:


> trclemons I've never oiled them only. I always add my leave ins then detangled. Are you suggesting using oil only, no moisturizer?


divachyk.  No, those ends need moisture too.  But I was going to suggest adding a little extra oil or a thicker type oil (ex. castor oil) to those ends prior to detangling, so the extra slip will keep them from clinging to each other.


----------



## divachyk

trclemons, my hair actually combs and separates a bit better before adding product. Seems like product, no matter how much or less used, makes it clumpy.


----------



## havilland

trclemons said:


> @divachyk.  For me, the key has been keeping my new growth moisturized and strengthening my hair with ayurvedic oils & powders.  I also:
> 
> 1.  protective style daily with updos.
> 
> 2.  pre-poo ~1 hour twice a week (20-30 of those minutes are under a heat cap).  For my pre-poos:  One of them is with conditioner & oil and then I cowash.  The other one is with an ayurvedic powder, conditioner, oil & honey mix and then a sulfate-free shampoo.
> 
> 3.  moisturize & seal nightly followed by ~2 hours of GHE. If needed, I will M&S in the morning as well.
> 
> 4.  finger detangle only and never on dry hair
> 
> 5.  sleep in satin cap & on satin pillow cases
> 
> I hope this helps.  Happy stretching!!!



great list!


i would add, 

apply conditioner to your ends FIRST, then to the rest of the hair.  this helps prevent tangling because the ends are weighed down by the product and have a harder time catching the natural roots.  (if that makes sense)

also, once you reach a certain length, deep conditioning twice a week really makes a difference


----------



## divachyk

havilland said:


> great list!
> 
> i would add,
> 
> apply conditioner to your ends FIRST, then to the rest of the hair.  this helps prevent tangling because the ends are weighed down by the product and have a harder time catching the natural roots.  (if that makes sense)
> 
> also, once you reach a certain length, deep conditioning twice a week really makes a difference



havilland, thanks. Use conditioner first as a leave in? Just making sure I understand. Would you consider my length a 2x per week length?


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> @havilland, thanks. Use conditioner first as a leave in? Just making sure I understand. Would you consider my length a 2x per week length?




Hey Lady  Welcome to the stretch/denial/transitioning PARTY.  I think I completed 2 or 3 10 month plus stretched before I decided to transition....

What I meant was ---- Whenever you are going to apply your deep conditioner to your hair, apply it to the ends first, then the roots.  This weights them down and makes it harder for them to tangle up.  The ends are weak as compared to the roots and once the hair gets wet, it is usually a recipe for tangle fest.  The more new growth you have, the worse the tangling.

As for your length and my recommendation, I just went by the condition of my hair.  As it became harder to deal with, I decided to deep condition twice a week and that was a life saver for me.  Also doing hard protein every 6 weeks as a rule.  For reference sake, I would say these steps did not become necessary for me until about a year into my transition.  I probably should have started sooner though.


ALSO!  Apply your conditioner to the roots like a relaxer!   Drown your hair in conditioner......you may want to invest in some high quality oils and silk aminos to add to your conditioners to stretch them a little.  My biggest expense during the transition and long stretches was conditioner.


----------



## havilland

divachyk  how do you like the split ender?


----------



## divachyk

havilland said:


> divachyk  how do you like the split ender?



havilland, great info. Thank you. Truth be told, I secretly try to stretch indefinitely each time but end up caving because the breakage sucks around week 10. 

I love the split ender! A great, effective method for dusting.


----------



## divachyk

trclemons havilland,  you wash loose with hair in one direction, loose in sections, twists, braids, other?


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> @trclemons @havilland,  you wash loose with hair in one direction, loose in sections, twists, braids, other?




my hair is thin so I used to wash in four twists when i was transitioning.  i HIGHLY recommend sectioning the hair to wash and detangling prior to wetting the hair.

now that i am done with my transition, i can wash my hair loose, BUT i do not scrub and jostle my hair.....i apply the cleanser to the roots, massage it gently into the scalp, let it sit for a minute to allow it time to work and then smooth it through my hair and rinse.


----------



## trclemons

divachyk said:


> trclemons havilland,  you wash loose with hair in one direction, loose in sections, twists, braids, other?


divachyk.  My hair is thin too, but I wash in 2 sections with the cleanser on my scalp only.  When 75% of the cleanser is rinsed out, I gently stroke my hair in a downward motion to detangle as the water finishes rinsing out the remaining cleanser.

In fact, whenever I apply products, I gently stroke downward to stretch and detangle my hair during the application process.


----------



## ScorpioLove

i want to give transitioning an honest try this time around. I tried like twice before and i always relax for convenience/ frustration. my hair is fine and i could really use the thickness as a natural.


----------



## so_stush

Transitioning is plenty difficult. My crown is so matted and tangled. It's ridiculous!


----------



## hypek

I feel Im in denial about transitioning. Im now ~16 wks post and on my 3rd round of self-installed Marley twists. My NG is glorious and I love this style on me. I know once I get a touchup, it will be weeks before I can go back to twists.

Im flirting with the idea of never looking back...


----------



## briacait

This is my first time posting in this thread, but I have been reading along for months. 

I'm about 5 months into my transition and I've finally gotten to the point where I feel I'll really see this thing through. My problem is that I'm so bored with my hair. I've been transitioning using braid outs and twist outs and I'm getting tired of these styles. I don't think my twist out technique is very good because my twist out looks very similar to my braid out.  I need to find some new protective styles.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janaq2003

so_stush :The crown seems to be the worst. Mine is acually a little below my crown in the back of my head. That patch of hair hates  everything and the texture is so different that the rest. It is the most difficult to detangle as well.. Im surviving though.. 35 weeks post. Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## havilland

so_stush said:


> Transitioning is plenty difficult. My crown is so matted and tangled. It's ridiculous!




you have to deep condition ALOT and oil those roots....it's the only way to survive.


----------



## so_stush

janaq2003 said:


> so_stush :The crown seems to be the worst. Mine is acually a little below my crown in the back of my head. That patch of hair hates  everything and the texture is so different that the rest. It is the most difficult to detangle as well.. Im surviving though.. 35 weeks post. Unbelievable!!!!



I'm at 100 weeks and literally ready to rip my hair out!


----------



## so_stush

havilland said:


> you have to deep condition ALOT and oil those roots....it's the only way to survive.



I do!  I really think it's a matter of really making an effort to keep that area stretched . I could, hypothetically speaking of course, go ahead and chop that area, but yuck!


----------



## divachyk

so_stush, does natural hair tangle like relaxed hair?


----------



## so_stush

divachyk said:


> so_stush, does natural hair tangle like relaxed hair?



Mine doesn't. My natural ends tangle much worse than my natural hair. And having the two textures makes it so much worse . I know I'm feeling this way because I am ready to chop. Just a few more months. 6 months at the most.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I don't know if anyone is in a similar position but with my hair my ends were fine to detangle and my roots were very easy to detangle. However the point where they met was always just matted and tangly. This happens to me generally at around. 4/ 5  months post. I'm only at 11 weeks now so I'm fine but how do I combat this when I get there. This is when I always gave up.


----------



## Amarilles

ScorpioLove said:


> I don't know if anyone is in a similar position but with my hair my ends were fine to detangle and my roots were very easy to detangle. However the point where they met was always just matted and tangly. This happens to me generally at around. 4/ 5  months post. I'm only at 11 weeks now so I'm fine but how do I combat this when I get there. This is when I always gave up.


This happens to me whenever I do two things: whenever I don't give the hair a uniform shape (via braidouts, Curlformers, etc) and when I don't wash in braids. 

If the hair has one shape it will be harder for it to tangle at the demarcation line, because the reason why they tangle is because of the differing textures. So even if I'm bunning or hiding the hair, I give it a shape first. And washing in braids also keeps the hair uniform and prevents it from going all over the place. My braids are loosey at the roots so I can get my fingers in, and I make them a little tighter as I go down the length of the hair. It does take a minute to braid the hair but I take double that when detangling if I wash in unbraided sections.


----------



## havilland

ScorpioLove said:


> I don't know if anyone is in a similar position but with my hair my ends were fine to detangle and my roots were very easy to detangle. However the point where they met was always just matted and tangly. This happens to me generally at around. 4/ 5  months post. I'm only at 11 weeks now so I'm fine but how do I combat this when I get there. This is when I always gave up.




i had this same issue at about 6 months post until 10 months when i figured a few things out:


keep your hair stretched as much as possible

oil the hair WELL before you detangling

detangle with fingers before you use any type of tool (i preferred not to use tools)

use a protein condish at the demarcation line regularly

do not go very long without deep conditioning your hair.  this is not the time to braid your hair up and forget it....you are asking for trouble.

tackle your hair in small sections when styling, washing, detangling etc.

wash in braids

use a good leave in and reapply as much during the week as you need to.  seal with oil.


----------



## beauti

*I've been hiding my hair the past few months under a weave. Taking it down today and will be coloring and deep conditioning. Think I will flat iron and bun rest of week and next week *


----------



## ScorpioLove

Thank you guys. now that its mentioned I think it may have been me not putting my hair in braids after washing and not enough finger detangling. 
I learned about not letting my hair just be in braids and forgetting it when I first started my hj...  I somehow had a bunch of dreads in my hair when I did.
I need to stay in this thread to be inspired and not relax


----------



## Cattypus1

ScorpioLove said:


> Thank you guys. now that its mentioned I think it may have been me not putting my hair in braids after washing and not enough finger detangling. I learned about not letting my hair just be in braids and forgetting it when I first started my hj...  I somehow had a bunch of dreads in my hair when I did. I need to stay in this thread to be inspired and not relax


I subscribed to his thread so that I can be inspired too.  I'm not ready to say its a transition...yet but I'm 17 weeks post and the one thing that used to make me relax early was my edges and ORS Edge Control has been the answer.  I'm keeping my eyes on you ladies and paying attention to the tips.


----------



## so_stush

I didn't admit it was a transition until I was a year in. Until then I was just not getting a relaxer!

Anyone have a moisturizer they love on DRY hair? Preferably something I can get in the store.  Right now I'm misting with water to apply my moisturizer.


----------



## havilland

so_stush said:


> *I didn't admit it was a transition until I was a year in. Until then I was just not getting a relaxer!
> *
> Anyone have a moisturizer they love on DRY hair? Preferably something I can get in the store.  Right now I'm misting with water to apply my moisturizer.




this was the same thing i did.  i just was in a long stretch.  i didn't want to pressure myself with labeling it.  the reverse psychology fake out worked


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

......I just realized that I'm 7 months post tomorrow. WHERE DID THAT MONTH GO?!erplexed


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm "not relaxing" too y'all  I might break down and relax though. The thought of not having straight hair anymore scares me. I will always have to "do something" with my hair  And I'm extremely hair lazy. I usually wash, dc, apply leave ins and slap in a bun. I can't do that anymore


----------



## Cattypus1

I've been lurking (ala so_stush) and not really calling it a transition, I'm just not getting a relaxer either.  I'm only 17 weeks post and today was one of those days when I was ready to end it.  My crown is a totally different texture than the rest of my hair.  It's the first place to break and the roughest hair on my head.  The thing that stopped me was I ordered some new conditioner and I want to see if I can crack the whip on that NG with it.  I'd love to know the answer to the moisturizer question too.


----------



## veesweets

SuchaLady said:


> I'm "not relaxing" too y'all  I might break down and relax though. The thought of not having straight hair anymore scares me. I will always have to "do something" with my hair  *And I'm extremely hair lazy. I usually wash, dc, apply leave ins and slap in a bun. I can't do that anymore*




Oh how I miss those days! I took them for granted, I really did lol


----------



## havilland

SuchaLady said:


> I'm "not relaxing" too y'all  I might break down and relax though. The thought of not having straight hair anymore scares me. I will always have to "do something" with my hair  And I'm extremely hair lazy. I usually wash, dc, apply leave ins and slap in a bun. I can't do that anymore




ummmm.... i do that EVERY day as a natural.  that's why i didn't cut my hair and transitioned for 2 years.

attached is my co washed, deep conditioned, leave in, hair slapped in a bun.


----------



## SuchaLady

havilland said:


> ummmm.... i do that EVERY day as a natural.  that's why i didn't cut my hair and transitioned for 2 years.  attached is my co washed, deep conditioned, leave in, hair slapped in a bun.



I've never seen an entire head of my natural hair but I don't think my texture will allow for a smooth presentable bun. My curls may or may not be too small; I won't know for awhile.


----------



## SuchaLady

veesweets said:


> Oh how I miss those days! I took them for granted, I really did lol



It's amazing! Throw some type of creamy leave in on my hair. Gel around my perimeter. Scarf. The end. Idk what I want to do.


----------



## SuchaLady

I might just BKT and call it a day. It wears off unlike a relaxer.


----------



## Cattypus1

havilland said:


> ummmm.... i do that EVERY day as a natural.  that's why i didn't cut my hair and transitioned for 2 years.  attached is my co washed, deep conditioned, leave in, hair slapped in a bun.


I know we all want what we don't have but...your natural hair is so beautiful I can't imagine why you would have relaxed it.  I haven't seen my natural hair without relaxed ends since I was a child but I'm pretty sure it's nothing like yours. Can you say "hair crush"!!!


----------



## havilland

SuchaLady said:


> I've never seen an entire head of my natural hair but I don't think my texture will allow for a smooth presentable bun. My curls may or may not be too small; I won't know for awhile.




i feel you on that.....my sister has a tighter curls than me, much more coarse, she can do a bun, but it took longer in her journey.  she needed more length and she has to soak her hair in the shower, leave in some condish and then tie it down soaking wet....but her 4a/b hair does it and it looks cute....

you just may have to wait it out and see, but i wish you luck.  you may find that your natural hair is easier than your relaxed hair.


----------



## so_stush

My hair is 4a and I'm also team wash, condition and throw in a bun.


----------



## SuchaLady

so_stush said:


> My hair is 4a and I'm also team wash, condition and throw in a bun.



so_stush Is it smooth? (Not calling your hair unruly, just asking) I'm not naive enough to think my natural hair will have the same sleekness as my relaxed hair but that's a big concern of mine. I can't get my 20ish week post hair smooth even with 95% of the length being straight so I can't help but question and entire headful of natural hair  But then on the other hand I've seen natural girls with sleeker buns than I've managed so idk what to believe anymore these days


----------



## so_stush

SuchaLady said:


> so_stush Is it smooth? (Not calling your hair unruly, just asking) I'm not naive enough to think my natural hair will have the same sleekness as my relaxed hair but that's a big concern of mine. I can't get my 20ish week post hair smooth even with 95% of the length being straight so I can't help but question and entire headful of natural hair  But then on the other hand I've seen natural girls with sleeker buns than I've managed so idk what to believe anymore these days



I'm way more experienced with my natural hair now, so yes it is smooth. Don't get me wrong. It's a process, but I can take it from nappy to snatched in 5 minutes. 

I dampen my hair, moisturize, then add gel and smooth with a damp brush. Depending on how sleek I want it, I'll throw some edge control gel on the front. Sometimes, depending on whether is a high bun or a low bun I have to smooth in sections. A technique hairlove used YEARS ago. 

I don't do this for every but though. I'll throw some twists or braids or something along the front/hairline sometimes.


----------



## divachyk

havilland so_stush SuchaLady Cattypus1, I would never say I'm transitioning because I'm subject to cave at any moment. I would continue to call it stretching until....right now, I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm just taking it one week at a time. I'd love to see what my natural hair looks like but I'm not yet ready to commit to the time. I'm only 10 weeks post right now. ETA: EnExitStageLeft --- Congrats En, that's freaking awesome my dear.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> havilland so_stush SuchaLady Cattypus1, I would never say I'm transitioning because I'm subject to cave at any moment. I would continue to call it stretching until....right now, I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm just taking it one week at a time. I'd love to see what my natural hair looks like but I'm not yet ready to commit to the time. I'm only 10 weeks post right now. ETA: Congrats En, that's freaking awesome my dear.



divachyk I've seen my natural hair before (didnt BC so I guess technically I didn't get the full experience) and it was very anticlimactic. I wasn't excited, I wasn't anxious to play in it, nothing  I think I just have a love and appreciation for my hair just being healthy and on my head; I often say I love my hair even when its in weave and no one understands how when its not even out  I just feel like I don't know what state I want to appreciate it in anymore


----------



## SuchaLady

That's another thing, as I get more into weave I find myself wearing it from 4-6 months at a time and can't help but wonder why I even relax it to wear (in a bun at that) for half a year


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk THANKS GIRL!

@SuchaLady I wash and air dry ALLLLLLL the time. So much in fact that I actually prefer it to my straight hair. I'm type....4 something and my buns are pretty laid. 

@Cattypus1
Buddy, you with me? @xu93texas and I could always use another transitioning buddy


----------



## ScorpioLove

^^ do you have a pic of your 7 months post hair? I would love to see. Also how do you style your hair regularly? 

Anyone get their hair rollerset regularly?


----------



## Britt

I'm a little over 8 months post and today I'm getting a rollerset and blowout. My rollerset wasn't bad at all, not too much pulling. I was leery at first coming here to get my hair done as Dominicans are use to permed hair. I'm gonna ask my lady here if she's ok with doing my hair just to make sure we are on the same page and my hair is in good hands. I currently hv the de treatment in my hair. I plan on using heat in some capacity for the rest of my transition and most likely on my natural hair as well. I know it's taboo but right now I think that's the option I'm most comfy with.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Here is my hair at abt 8 months, few days before the de treatment and after when I got it done.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @divachyk THANKS GIRL!  @SuchaLady I wash and air dry ALLLLLLL the time. So much in fact that I actually prefer it to my straight hair. I'm type....4 something and my buns are pretty laid.  @Cattypus1 Buddy, you with me? @xu93texas and I could always use another transitioning buddy


Yesterday was a rough day for my crown but me and PJ self ordered some new condish and I'm under heatcap right now with the new mix.  Planning on a blowout and flat iron to go see my fav hur chopper to trim my ends. I love straight hair but I really want thick healthy hair.  I'm in for the looooooooooooong stretch...scurred to say I'm transitioning cause like divachyk I might cave if I can't find the formula to manage this NG. Will you take a looooooooooooong stretcher under your wing, I want your hair when I grow up?


----------



## Cattypus1

Brittster said:


> Here is my hair at abt 8 months, few days before the de treatment and after when I got it done.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


How does it feel.  It looks beautiful both before and after.


----------



## divachyk

Cattypus1, I'm sorry you had a rough crown day. How is your hair feeling now? I wouldn't transition under a wig. Well, let me rephrase. I would if i could find a wig that wasn't wiggy. All the ones I've seen and foolishly purchased scream wig. I wore a half wig to work one day and someone called me out. I haven't wore it again since. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## divachyk

Keeping the hair stretched after detangling really makes a world of a difference. I was struggling with my hair the earlier part of the week -- breakage more than I liked. I didn't run from it, I kept detangling with being as gentle as I could and braided the hair. The next time I took it down to run the comb through it, hardly any breakage. I re-braided it, took it down a few days later, again hardly any breakage. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> Cattypus1, I'm sorry you had a rough crown day. How is your hair feeling now? I wouldn't transition under a wig. Well, let me rephrase. I would if i could find a wig that wasn't wiggy. All the ones I've seen and foolishly purchased scream wig. I wore a half wig to work one day and someone called me out. I haven't wore it again since. Thank you for the compliment.


Thanks, I'm only 17 weeks and this is my second longest stretch. I can't do wigs but I've never dealt with my natural hair so I'm looking to you ladies to show me the ropes. I've been scouring the internet for "stretching" (not transitioning--who am I kidding?) styles. I'm not that into Afros but I love me some twist outs!  I'm much more into feel than looks but I don't want to look crazy either.  My crown is not the biz!


----------



## janaq2003

This is a dumb question but...how do you keep your hair stretched?


----------



## janaq2003

I also am having the hardest time keeping my hair detangled long enough to get into my buns now.


----------



## divachyk

janaq2003 said:


> This is a dumb question but...how do you keep your hair stretched?



janaq2003, either banding or re-braiding the hair each night.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Wing meet @Cattypus1, @Cattypus1 meet wing . 

Girl I understand the feeling . Tangling was the number 1 reason why I preferred texlaxed hair. Well, that and I loved it . 

When your hair begins to misbehave DO NOT get frustrated. I know that may be difficult, but its how I've coped. But I will admit my hair has been really kind to me thus far. 

What I've been doing:

I finger detangle at pretty much every step of my regimen: Prepoo, Shampoo or co-cleanse, DC and then when I get in the shower to actually thoroughly detangle I use loads of conditioner and my 1 Dolla' Annie Jumbo Rake Comb (<-----side note: This is by far my favorite detangling comb. I have about 6 seamless ones and on wash day this is STILL the one I reach for )

I ONLY dry style. I will NEVER wet style unless I'm rollersetting. Wet styling for me is a recipe for complete and total disaster. All of my textured styles are done on air dried/stretched hair. 

I lightly detangle everyday (and keep in mind that I have fine strands and my hair THRIVES off of it). 

I make sure that I keep my moisture/protein balance in check (I do a reconstructive treatment twice a month). Mine is 60% moisture/40% protein. 

@ScorpioLove

As for my hair, here are a few snap shots I've taken in the last few weeks. My wash day is today (or tomorrow, if I'm lazy lol), so I'll try to take some shots of it soaking wet . 

Bun: 6 3/4 months post (27 weeks)

















Braidout: 6 1/2 months post (26 weeks post)











Bantu Knot Out: Roughly 7 months post (28 weeks, I did it earlier this week)






Blow Dried/Straighten hair: 6 months Post (24 weeks)







HTH's


----------



## xu93texas

Cattypus1,  I see ya girl! Come hang out with us and EnExitStageLeft! 
I had a horrible wash day last night and wanted to throw in the towel. I'm only 9+ weeks post, but this ng is a beast. I took down my braids and I had a rough Detangling session . I did a protein treatment with Redken Extreme Strength Builder plus. Followed with a tea rinse and a moisturizing DC. Now we 're back on speaking terms


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

xu93texas

Well, I'm glad you didn't give up. What did you use to detangle? Maybe you can try a oil/conditoner mix and just leave it on as a prepoo. Double whammy .


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas  Well, I'm glad you didn't give up. What did you use to detangle? Maybe you can try a oil/conditoner mix and just leave it on as a prepoo. Double whammy .



I think my mistake was not doing a thorough detangle session after taking down my braids on Tuesday. Then I got lazy and didn't wash/DC until last night. Huge mistake. I realize that I need to stay on my A game if this transition is going to be successful.

I did use an oil/conditioner mix  (Tresemme Natural and grapeseed oil/coconut oil) .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

xu93texas

Girl, I didn't DC about 2 weeks ago and just used SD DH in the shower for 5 minutes and worried that entire week if my hair was going to dry out . 

We both have a horrible case of hair lazy. Youre right though, if we're going to do this we have got to do it right....no half steppin'.


----------



## Britt

Cattypus1 said:


> How does it feel.  It looks beautiful both before and after.



Cattypus1 Thank you! I truly got tired of wearing my hair back like in the pic everyday. I couldn't comb my hair, only when wet and I started to feel matronly with that style day after day. My hair felt fine after the process. The stylist let me touch my hair while she was rinsing it, when she was blow drying it, basically through out the entire process. My first wash (which was last week) my hair def feels like it has something on it but the stylist said that's to be expected. It cut down my wash time significantly thought as I usually wash in 4 sections and while I still have all my kinks and coils somehow it was much all much easier to handle and blow dry.  The sections of my hair that are wavy just have a slight more silky look to them, and the kinky sections are just as kinky but easier to comb. The stylist told me as you keep getting the treatment eventually your hair will stay straighter easier and the kink will be taken out some more. Cause let  me tell you, I have a whole lot of texture left. Last week when I got it done I saw my edges beginning to revert a bit so I put my hair in a bun (see avatar).

Earlier today I hesistantly went to the Dominican salon for a wash and blow out. I brought all my Keracare products along with me. During the comb out with the conditioner I didn't feel much of a struggle pray and during the rollerset my roots are still very very very kinky but the stylist didn't have a hard time really getting through them, the rougher textures of my hair had a bit more struggle, but the rat tail comb really wasn't a problem at all as she sectioned and rolled my hair. The blow out was the most uncomfy part. She got my new growth straight! Next time I will tell her to only lightly blow out the roots. 

But yeah, I'm relieved of not dealing with a head of matted hair. Even when I do my own hair at home, I plan to blow dry it out and then twist out/braid out/bantu knot -- I'll do this sporadically to give my hair a rest from the dominican blow drys and the flat iron. I will be using this as a regimen going forward, tweaking as necessary if I encounter breakage or thinning. My goal is to *stop relaxing*, not necessarily to not wear straight hair or use heat.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Brittster

what treatment did you have done? BTW, Your hair looked awesome!


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Brittster
> 
> what treatment did you have done? BTW, Your hair looked awesome!



EnExitStageLeft thank you!!! I got the Design Essentials amino acid treatment done exactly 2 wks ago.


----------



## divachyk

How do you all find the time to love on your hair so frequently? Do you feel it consumes your life? I seriously feel that way sometimes and I only wash 1x weekly. It's the day to day that eats up time - moisturizing, sealing, styling, combing, forum surfing, etc.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> How do you all find the time to love on your hair so frequently? Do you feel it consumes your life? I seriously feel that way sometimes and I only wash 1x weekly. It's the day to day that eats up time - moisturizing, sealing, styling, combing, *forum surfing*, etc.





divachyk you're a mess!  How are you going to include that as part of your weekly reggie?


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva  because it is. If I go a day without LHCF, I feel like I've skipped moisturizing my hair.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I tried the detangling mix. Ok, so here's the pickle I'm in....I used it after shampooing but before deep conditioning because Tresemme Naturals provides my hair with a lot of slip but it doesn't do much for moisturizing. While it worked like awesomesauce for detangling and keeping my hair smooth, I still lost a ton of strands. I actually counted, something I haven't done in a very long time. There are 30 of those bad boys and I'm not even done with DCing. I wonder if I should revise this a bit since you're texlaxed and I'm relaxed. Maybe I should finger detangle only while wet and comb detangle when about 90% dry. That's when I seem to get the least amount of breakage.

Ladies, about how much do you all lose to breakage?


----------



## Cattypus1

xu93texas I know the feeling of wanting to give up, I get there about very other day.  Imma join y'all--for now.  A little Kanechom, a little heat, a good trim and I'm back in the game. 
EnExitStageLeft...Thanks for the wing, girl,  preshadit!  Imma need it cause I got a hair cut today...them raggedy-azzed ends were so jacked.  The guy who cuts my hair said I have 3+ inches of NG in my crown.  I think I understand my struggles a little better now...my hair definitely grows at a different rate at my crown than it does everywhere else.   It seems Iike it's a whole different head of hair, not soft at all, very course...kinda evil!  I've been treating my whole head the same way and I should be handling that crown with a crowbar and my edges and nape with kid gloves.
I do love this new conditioner...Kanechom mixed with Silicon. I'm still not ready to admit the T word just yet but I'm still not ready to throw in the towel on my stretch.


----------



## Cattypus1

Brittster said:


> EnExitStageLeft thank you!!! I got the Design Essentials amino acid treatment done exactly 2 wks ago.


 I wonder if you could do the DE amino acid treatment at home.  Was it a long process?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

30 strands?! GIRLLLLLLLLLLLL thats far less then what i lose and thats after a tea rinse . 

I shed like a cat though, so don't mind me. 

I think your finger detangling idea is a good one. This way you can detangle all throughout your wash day. While prepooing, after shampoo and after DC.

and yes Forum Surfin' is LIFE for me. I missed a couple days a while back and it took me centuries to catch up 

Cattypus1

I can't wait to trim. My ends are healthy, but I just like cuttin'


----------



## Cattypus1

I shed like a beast, too.  Been working on getting that under control.  I love the way my hair feels after a fresh cut.  I'd probably cut even without the jacked ends.  Ready for the journey...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1 said:


> I shed like a beast, too.  Been working on getting that under control.  I love the way my hair feels after a fresh cut.  I'd probably cut even without the jacked ends.  *Ready for the journey...*



......


----------



## SuchaLady

Yall have these wonderful action plans prepared. The only thing Im doing is wearing weave and blow-outs in between


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

My action plan is a bun. Not much of a plan if you ask me


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Yall have these wonderful action plans prepared. The only thing Im doing is wearing weave and blow-outs in between



All I'm doing is flatironing and setting in between 
I need a solution for when I need to start training for half marathons again

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> All I'm doing is flatironing and setting in between
> I need a solution for when I need to start training for half marathons again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



We're gonna get you a weave boo lol. I can have you laying your own hair in no time


----------



## xu93texas

SuchaLady said:


> Yall have these wonderful action plans prepared. The only thing Im doing is wearing weave and blow-outs in between



Wigs and weaves are it for me.


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> Yall have these wonderful action plans prepared. The only thing Im doing is wearing weave and blow-outs in between


Twistout outs & Bantu knot outs with the occasional blow dry and flatiron for me.


----------



## SuchaLady

You seem to have your hair figured out though! If not, you have me fooled so dont tell anyone differently 


EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> My action plan is a bun. Not much of a plan if you ask me



My type of girl 


xu93texas said:


> Wigs and weaves are it for me.



Textured styles never work for me. Breakage City! Havent dont them in years. 


Cattypus1 said:


> Twistout outs & Bantu knot outs with the occasional blow dry and flatiron for me.


----------



## Britt

Cattypus1 said:


> I wonder if you could do the DE amino acid treatment at home.  Was it a long process?


I got it done at the salon. I wouldn't want to do it at home honestly, rather let a stylist do it. Many members do it at home though. It wasn't that a long process when the stylist did it but would take me longer at home.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft Cattypus1, it was breakage that I counted not shedding. I shed a lot too.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, ok so..here's an update. My hair is banded for the night. It is smooth and detangled with ease. Thank you darling! Now, I just got to figure out how to control the breakage now that I know how to wash without getting excessive tangles.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I'm glad them detangling mix helped. That stuff is my saving grace and I haven't used it in weeks. I may make a batch for old time sake.


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  I'm glad them detangling mix helped. That stuff is my saving grace and I haven't used it in weeks. I may make a batch for old time sake.


 Alrighty then, fess up.  What detangling mix?...
NM...found your Blog...awesome.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1

This....."Slippy Rinsing Conditioner Mix"


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1  This....."Slippy Rinsing Conditioner Mix"


You are Da Bom, girl!  I had no idea, I'm so glad I'm under your wing.  Way to hook a Sista up!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1

I haven't used it in about 2 weeks, well technically 1 because I was just being lazy one week . 

I'm going to make a fresh batch for tomorrow .


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, do you count your broken hairs? I'm interested to hear how many stretchers and transitioners get. Many suggest they don't get any but that's a pipe dream for me.


----------



## ezina

Omg, I did it. 

Pics later.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I honestly don't. If I did I'd go insane. I usually just play it by sight. If I see more breakage then normal I'll adjust my regimen to mend it, but if not I just go about my business. I honestly don't even count how much shed. I just go by ball size. I usually shed a small gum ball size amount of hair a week. If its bigger, I introduce some black tea into my rinse. If not I stick to my Rooibus based blend. 

Thats it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ezina

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE!


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I typically don't count either. I only counted since I'm stretching beyond the norm.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

how long you plannin' to go?


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, not sure. I'm at an unhappy place and just will go until I feel it's time. My last TU didn't go great. I lost a lot of hair. I feel like my hair is weak and not as healthy as it use to be since my last TU. I want to stretch a little longer to help strengthen it. Plus, I don't know if I want to texlax or relax. I will be going to a different stylist on my next TU --- I use to go to this stylist long time ago. Her work was awesome but she just overbooked so I left.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk
 I hope all is well this go round. I would hate for something to happen to OUR..OOPS I mean.."YOUR" hair .


----------



## MileHighDiva

It's cool to see a new batch of Long Term Transitioners and/or deep stretchers bring new life to this thread!


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> It's cool to see a new batch of Long Term Transitioners and/or deep stretchers bring new life to this thread!



I was thinking the same thing! I'm so proud


----------



## Brwnbeauti

5 months in.


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> EnExitStageLeft, not sure. I'm at an unhappy place and just will go until I feel it's time. My last TU didn't go great. I lost a lot of hair. I feel like my hair is weak and not as healthy as it use to be since my last TU. I want to stretch a little longer to help strengthen it. Plus, I don't know if I want to texlax or relax. I will be going to a different stylist on my next TU --- I use to go to this stylist long time ago. Her work was awesome but she just overbooked so I left.


A bad touch-up was what started me on my HHJ and brought me to this forum.  I did it to myself and I've been trying find a way to undo it since then. Thankfully, I found this forum and a group of ladies with the best advise and techniques ever or I'd probably be bald by now.  Keep the faith, lady.


----------



## sharifeh

I'm like Cattypus1 I don't want to say the T word either but I don't think i can retain with relaxing so I'm stretching until I figure out what I'm gonna do

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva havilland, this thread is pretty cool. I would pop in every now and then but felt it was out of my league since I wasn't transitioning. I now know this thread is open to anyone. Thanks for having confused ppl like me. 

Cattypus1, I found LHCF because my hair broke off while dealing with dh's health struggle with cancer (praises to God he's healed). I'm so glad I found this forum. It's helped me in so many ways.

EnExitStageLeft, girl you know I'll never do anything to harm my, OOPSY, mean your hair.


----------



## havilland

@divachyk  i am to glad so hear your DH is healed

i used to lurk this thread to help me get through long stretches too.


----------



## OneShinyface

I'm still hanging in there, Ladies! It's 19 months post-relaxer for me this month.

Here's a recent pic of my go-to. I twist the front right side and pull the rest into a bun or two. I moisturize and tie it up at night and keep it that way through my morning run.


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> MileHighDiva havilland, this thread is pretty cool. I would pop in every now and then but felt it was out of my league since I wasn't transitioning. I now know this thread is open to anyone. Thanks for having confused ppl like me.  Cattypus1, I found LHCF because my hair broke off while dealing with dh's health struggle with cancer (praises to God he's healed). I'm so glad I found this forum. It's helped me in so many ways.  EnExitStageLeft, girl you know I'll never do anything to harm my, OOPSY, mean your hair.



Glad your DH is healed...I know exactly what you mean by the help on this forum.  Sometimes I just lurk to take my mind off the drama.  I was distressed when my subscription didn't auto renew as I thought it would. I'm addicted. So glad to have my LHCF Fam.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you havilland Cattypus1!


----------



## Nightingale

Hello Ladies!

I resubscribed to LHCF because I'm transitioning and lurking wasn't enough. I'm around 12 weeks post texturizer (I wish I hadn't relaxed after my last 6 months stretch) and aiming for a 3 year transition.


----------



## SuchaLady

You will find some great advice here  Dont be afraid to post your questions. Im like you. If this stretch turns into a transition Im not cutting off any hair before 3 years in. Why would I trade BSLish relaxed hair to be a bald natural is how I see it  



Nightingale said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I resubscribed to LHCF because I'm transitioning and lurking wasn't enough. I'm around 12 weeks post texturizer (I wish I hadn't relaxed after my last 6 months stretch) and aiming for a 3 year transition.


----------



## Nightingale

SuchaLady said:


> You will find some great advice here  Dont be afraid to post your questions. Im like you. If this stretch turns into a transition Im not cutting off any hair before 3 years in. Why would I trade BSLish relaxed hair to be a bald natural is how I see it



Exactly! I will not go back to having short hair.


----------



## briacait

I washed my hair yesterday and found it's getting harder and harder to detangle. I'm going to try some of the suggestions in this thread next time. 

I'm not sure if anyone here wears hats in the winter, but I'm wondering if it's possible to wear them without seeing a lot of breakage?  I'm in the northeast and really don't want to freeze, but I don't want to risk ruining my hair either.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## so_stush

Clairemitts said:


> I washed my hair yesterday and found it's getting harder and harder to detangle. I'm going to try some of the suggestions in this thread next time.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone here wears hats in the winter, but I'm wondering if it's possible to wear them without seeing a lot of breakage?  I'm in the northeast and really don't want to freeze, but I don't want to risk ruining my hair either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Last winter I wore my bonnet under my hat.


----------



## Amarilles

^Same! I use a scarf the way Naptural85's shows here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoPyE4n826o


----------



## briacait

so_stush and Amarilles

Thank you both for your replies!  I'm going to try using my scarf.  It never even occurred to me.  I think I'll subscribe to Naptural85's videos too.


----------



## divachyk

Do you all wash when your hair feels dry or just baggy or GHE to get you over the hump until wash day?


----------



## havilland

Clairemitts said:


> I washed my hair yesterday and found it's getting harder and harder to detangle. I'm going to try some of the suggestions in this thread next time.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone here wears hats in the winter, but I'm wondering if it's possible to wear them without seeing a lot of breakage?  I'm in the northeast and really don't want to freeze, but I don't want to risk ruining my hair either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



get a black silk scarf to wear under hats....hats are the debil


----------



## ScorpioLove

divachyk said:


> Do you all wash when your hair feels dry or just baggy or GHE to get you over the hump until wash day?



If my hair is dry I just moisturize and baggy..  if it's my scalp that feels dry then washing is necessary or at least aloe on my scalp.


----------



## Cattypus1

Clairemitts said:


> I washed my hair yesterday and found it's getting harder and harder to detangle. I'm going to try some of the suggestions in this thread next time.  I'm not sure if anyone here wears hats in the winter, but I'm wondering if it's possible to wear them without seeing a lot of breakage?  I'm in the northeast and really don't want to freeze, but I don't want to risk ruining my hair either.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 I have a great hat and I don't get any breakage at all...best advise, no knits!


----------



## beauti

*i used l'oreal hicolor no bleach. My ends are darker so I've been using a few tracks that I also colored as a faux bun 

Oops don't know why they're sideways*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

SO PRETTY!


----------



## janaq2003

Looking for 4a info:

My hair refused to be put in flexirods. I tried washing with con argan oil shampoo..detangling with HE hello hydration and then dc with ors hair mayo..my hair was not as soft as I thought it should be. HE is the only way I can comb through my hair on wash day..how can I keep it that way when Im braiding for my braid outs? Also Id like to do a trim but my hair is horrible when blown out!


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> You will find some great advice here  Dont be afraid to post your questions. Im like you. If this stretch turns into a transition Im not cutting off any hair before 3 years in. Why would I trade BSLish relaxed hair to be a bald natural is how I see it


SuchaLady thank you!!! @ the last line
My stylist wants me to get a shoulder length bob but I'm like this is not the time to get some trendy haircut if I was still relaxing regularly I wouldn't care because it would grow out of it fast and it would look great but I don't want no cute SL hair cut with mountains of NG  it's not gonna look right IMO

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Its not the best idea right now. Go with your gut. The shorter your relaxed ends the more control your natural hair has. The rest is self explanatory. 



sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady thank you!!! @ the last line
> My stylist wants me to get a shoulder length bob but I'm like this is not the time to get some trendy haircut if I was still relaxing regularly I wouldn't care because it would grow out of it fast and it would look great but I don't want no cute SL hair cut with mountains of NG  it's not gonna look right IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Most of my coworkers are natural and I was talking to a few of them today and told them i was transitioning.  They were so sad and I was SO shocked. I wonder why?....hmmmmm


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Most of my coworkers are natural and I was talking to a few of them today and told them i was transitioning.  They were so sad and I was SO shocked. I wonder why?....hmmmmm


That beautiful head of hair...I think you'll rock it, girl!  They didn't say why?


----------



## divachyk

I love your hair color beauti

Ok ladies, my hair is feeling good thus far. Breakage isn't too bad which is typically the norm throughout the week. It's just wash day breakage that's a pain. I've been braiding my hair up nightly to keep it stretched. I'm impressed with how good this week is going thus far -- knock on wood.


----------



## divachyk

Oh and....

Last night I massaged with PBN Sapote oil. It was soooo thick and I was worried my hair would be a hot mess today. Nope! My ng is so soft. Is drenching the hair in oil what I've been missing all this time?


----------



## ScorpioLove

Flat ironed my hair last night... I keep debating with myself over which is more damaging; flat ironing my own hair on 280-300 or going to the Dominican salon to get it rollerset. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1

They talk about relaxers often. I honestly think some of them wanted to relax on the low, but don't because of whatever reason . They were probably living vicariously through me . 

And no they didn't. I wanted to ask them, but didn't get a chance. A parent came in and I had to be professional and what not lol.


----------



## briacait

havilland, cattypus

I'm going shopping to pick out some new hats this weekend. I need to pick up a black scarf too since the one I wear at night is way too bright. Thanks for the tips. 

beauti love your hair color!  So pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

I need to camp out in here!  Transitioning with 14 inches relaxed hair!  No way I'm cutting it all at once. I'm 11 weeks post and I'm blessed that both textures play well. No sulfates and no silicones and I do braid outs, banana clip ponies and buns. I Plan to trim 2 inches every length check. So a 3 year transition is my plan. 

Here's a new growth shot.


----------



## SuchaLady

Youre transitioning too bebezazueta? Lord, we just all jumped ship at the same time


----------



## Cattypus1

Still not saying the T word but I'm 18 weeks post today and feeling no pain.  This "stretch" is a breeze, I am loving my NG and my hair is really behaving herself.  Finally getting a real reggie and wash day doesn't take all day.


----------



## SuchaLady

Yup. I refuse to say t-r-a-n-s-i-t-i-o-n-i-n-g. Its a curse word and we cant curse on here. 

That way I wont feel so bad if I relax my hair in a few months 



Cattypus1 said:


> Still not saying the T word but I'm 18 weeks post today and feeling no pain.  This "stretch" is a breeze, I am loving my NG and my hair is really behaving herself.  Finally getting a real reggie and wash day doesn't take all day.


----------



## xu93texas

I CW today and this wash day was much better than last week. I did a thorough Detangling with conditioners and oils.


----------



## xu93texas

SuchaLady said:


> Youre transitioning too bebezazueta? Lord, we just all jumped ship at the same time



Oooh, I picked a great time to transition! I'm going to be picking up plenty of tips and seeking much needed advice.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My hair is being such a good girl. I think I'm going to reward her with a extra special wash day. How tho?erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Go bebezazueta! This thread is lively. 

ETA: One of my blog followers asked if I was transitioning. I'm not transitioning, I don't think....even if I was.... I'd never admit that because I want the freedom to change my mind without criticize or complaint. I know she wouldn't but not everyone is supportive.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm 8 wks post and I'm so excited to be further along I can't wait to cut off the texlaxed ends


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk

Tis' the reason I'm still active in the relaxed forums. Well, that and I don't like restriction .

Story time:

Coworker: Hall you have some good hair?

Me:  Don't say that

Coworker: But you do though

Me: *Walks Away*

The saying "Good Hair" needs to be killed, pronounced dead and buried in a umarked grave DEEP inside the earth.


----------



## Rae81

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> Tis' the reason I'm still active in the relaxed forums. Well, that and I don't like restriction .
> 
> Story time:
> 
> Coworker: Hall you have some good hair?
> 
> Me:  Don't say that
> 
> Coworker: But you do though
> 
> Me: *Walks Away*
> 
> The saying "Good Hair" needs to be killed, dead and buried DEEP into the earth.



One of my co-workers yesterday said they thought I was mixed because I have good hair smh


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @divachyk  Tis' the reason I'm still active in the relaxed forums. Well, that and I don't like restriction .  Story time:  Coworker: Hall you have some good hair?  Me:  Don't say that  Coworker: But you do though  Me: *Walks Away*  The saying "Good Hair" needs to be killed, pronounced dead and buried in a umarked grave DEEP inside the earth.


 ALL hair is good hair, just ask the girl (or guy) with no hair--I'm sure they'd take whatever you got!  It sho is purty tho!


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I don't do good with restrictions either. 

OT: EnExitStageLeft Rae81 Cattypus1, I'm from the south where nappy and good hair exists. Just keeping it real. With that said, I'd be honored to be told I got good hair. Some think I'm natural. Some think I have good hair. It's all a compliment to me. Now, we, LHCF, are taught all hair is good hair but I know I'm not the only one that have seen a head that looks like....well, I won't say it but let's just say, a hot mess AND nothing looks good on that head, period.


----------



## SuchaLady

Someone asked if I was natural last week. Watch when(if) I go natural people are going to ask if Im relaxed


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> EnExitStageLeft, I don't do good with restrictions either.  OT: EnExitStageLeft Rae81 Cattypus1, I'm from the south where nappy and good hair exists. Just keeping it real. With that said, I'd be honored to be told I got good hair. Some think I'm natural. Some think I have good hair. It's all a compliment to me. Now, we, LHCF, are taught all hair is good hair but I know I'm not the only one that have seen a head that looks like....well, I won't say it but let's just say, a hot mess AND nothing looks good on that head, period.


I feel you on that, and it ain't just the south!  I can't tell you how many times I heard "nappy-headed gal".  I learned long before I hit LHCF that all hair really is good hair...some of it is just easier to take care of than others.  I have to stop myself from referring to hair as good or bad myself...those references are part of the reason that I am totally obsessed with hair now.  I'm trying not to pass it on.  There is way too much self-esteem tied up in hair.  I think your hair is beautiful.  Just sayin'...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk

TRUTH! I cannot lie. 

Growing up with biracial relatives and being the only one with coily kiny curly hair was ROUGH! to say the least. Now that I'm older I simply hate to hear that phrase. 

Then again my dream texture is a nice high density 4b. Think virtuenow or @DoDo. So I feel some type of way when people talk down on it.  Get all up in my feelings and what not lol


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> TRUTH! I cannot lie.
> 
> Growing up with biracial relatives and being the only one with coily kiny curly hair was ROUGH! to say the least. Now that I'm older I simply hate to hear that phrase.
> 
> Then again my dream texture is a nice high density 4b. Think @virturenow or DoDo. So I feel some type of way when people talk down on it.  Get all up in my feelings and what not lol



EnExitStageLeft

 I ...took a very long time to embrace my hair. There was a time I hated my hair and preferred it relaxed and when my scalp didn't allow me to relax because of my skin condition I chose to wear braids. Back to back. No breaks.
If a day or two went by in between installs it was too long for me. Naturally my hair got shorter and shorter without me even noticing because length did not concern me. I was convinced it wasn't going to grow anyway, and that it would always look a hot mess anyway, and that I looked like a boy at worst (when I had no hair) and a child at best (when I had some hair).

I am going to be honest I am still learning to love my hair. I have seen what it can do with care and have come to appreciate it. I also realized that given what it had been through, it had weathered the storm far more gracefully than it should have. Case in point a friend of mine saw my fried heat damaged pressed to death hair in a photo while I was sitting with her - while I was in braids, and said "you don't need to wear braids your hair is beautiful and thick I don't see why you wear braids". Mind you this friend stayed in braids the same way I did and she had soft naturally honey blonde hair, but I digress...

So, you can imagine my surprise when after I had taken the time to care for and grow out my hair, and you have seen my texture, a woman who had recently texturized after spending her life natural tells me " you have a good grade of hair".erplexed

...I was able to grow my hair out because I have "a good grade of hair"? 

Um, do you like see my hair? 

I feel like this just goes to show how the words good and bad are used to reinforce inferiority complexes. It is not about curl pattern or even ease of care, it is about "you have better hair. you are better, prettier, younger, whiter..." all those categories they use to subjugate women and especially women of color.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I ...took a very long time to embrace my hair. There was a time I hated my hair and preferred it relaxed and when my scalp didn't allow me to relax because of my skin condition I chose to wear braids. Back to back. No breaks.
> If a day or two went by in between installs it was too long for me. Naturally my hair got shorter and shorter without me even noticing because length did not concern me. I was convinced it wasn't going to grow anyway, and that it would always look a hot mess anyway, and that I looked like a boy at worst (when I had no hair) and a child at best (when I had some hair).
> 
> I am going to be honest I am still learning to love my hair. I have seen what it can do with care and have come to appreciate it. I also realized that given what it had been through, it had weathered the storm far more gracefully than it should have. Case in point a friend of mine saw my fried heat damaged pressed to death hair in a photo while I was sitting with her - while I was in braids, and said "you don't need to wear braids your hair is beautiful and thick I don't see why you wear braids". Mind you this friend stayed in braids the same way I did and she had soft naturally honey blonde hair, but I digress...
> 
> So, you can imagine my surprise when after I had taken the time to care for and grow out my hair, and you have seen my texture, a woman who had recently texturized after spending her life natural tells me " you have a good grade of hair".erplexed
> 
> ...I was able to grow my hair out because I have "a good grade of hair"?
> 
> Um, do you like see my hair?
> 
> I feel like this just goes to show how the words good and bad are used to reinforce inferiority complexes. It is not about curl pattern or even ease of care, it is about "you have better hair. you are better, prettier, younger, whiter..." all those categories they use to subjugate women and especially women of color.



PREACH! 

But shameless side note: If your ever want to switch hair...I'm down. I showed my co-worker (she's a 4b (ish) also) and she nearly dag-gon died. She couldn't believe all of that was your hair.


----------



## divachyk

When I hear those terms, I really don't interpret them negatively. I know those I encounter IRL admire my hair and they are only trying to compliment me not put me down. We grow up with understanding some things to be norms. We've studied hair and learned better information by participating on hair forums. Therefore, we understand terminology better. Those I engage with do not know these things, thus I feel I can't hold their lack of knowledge against them. I didn't mean to sidetrack this thread. I guess I just sip from a different fountain on this topic.

But on the real -- I'm blessed to have what I do but if given an option....here's my put: I had a cousin with good hair (rest her soul) -- she's all AA -- I always wanted that curl pattern...just silky and curly straight from the scalp. *ducks, dodges and goes to bed* night night ladies!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk

At least your honest and that i can appreciate. I think we've all had curl envy once or twice in our lives. Heck I almost balded myself in college tryin' to transition because I was obsessed with looking like Jill Scott .


----------



## sharifeh

I appreciate all of the honesty going on  EnExitStageLeft DivaChyck DoDo  It's important to have these conversations  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janaq2003

Did a lil trim.. my hair hasnt been this short in a while. I just trimmed early august and these ends were screaming!!! Also my relaxed hair and natural hair are different colors. Relaxed dark brown but natural looks black.
As I was trimming, I could see why folks will bc. You see that nice thick hair and as you go down the relaxed looks..as my mom would say " po". Im pretty sure at my 1 yr post date I will take the plunge and chop away.


----------



## divachyk

sharifeh, I'm glad you, EnExitStageLeft and others feel that way. LHCF surfing and being a supervisor for many years have given me a complex about being honest. I find I'm always thinking of other people feelings and ways to be politically correct. However, I'd be straight lying if I said I love that I have low porosity, tangle prone, kinky hair that drinks moisture like she's ran two back to back marathons and is straight dehydrated, requires pampering like a princess and gets straight pissed if she doesn't get it. It's like team too much some days but if I don't let her have her way, it's heck to pay. Nobody ain't happy if mama (my hair) ain't happy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I hear you. My hair is my boss


----------



## Kim0105

So I am still here.  Not sure if I am transitioning to texturized hair or natural.  I did a touch up with the Linange Texturizer 6 weeks ago and love it.  My newgrowth has lots of texture but is so easy to detangle and retains moisture really well.  So it seems texturizing is going to be it for me at least until all the relaxed ends are gone.  Giving it 2 years or there about.


----------



## divachyk

My hair feels fragile and weak. Breakage results with the least manipulation. I used protein tonight to see if that helps. I only applied it to my length, not the new growth. If this doesn't resolve the weakness then I may go ahead and end the stretch. I'm not mentally or emotionally ready though.


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> My hair feels fragile and weak. Breakage results with the least manipulation. I used protein tonight to see if that helps. I only applied it to my length, not the new growth. If this doesn't resolve the weakness then I may go ahead and end the stretch. I'm not mentally or emotionally ready though.


Good luck, Diva!


----------



## ScorpioLove

^^ hopefully the protein helps

I want to try transitioning using rollersets  regularly for a while. Rollersets one week bun the next and repeat. I don't care for my roots to be straight because just tying it down with a scarf does the job for me pretty well. 

Breakage while bunning has become a problem for me.

12 weeks and counting. Is anyone else around that many weeks post?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ScorpioLove

I think divachyk is 10 or 11 weeks post. Maybe you guys can keep wach other motivated. 


Matter of fact divachyk did you use to ponytail rollerset weekly back in the day? You had Bomb.com retention too. You think you need to implement it again? Not exactly every week, but every 2-3 weeks to try and allieviate some of the breakage?


----------



## beauti

*divachyk did u use a hardcore protein like aphogee 2step or something mild? You might have to go with the 2step protein...OR if the treatment you used doesn't work, you can use protein-rich moisturizers and leave-ins. *


----------



## MileHighDiva

DivaChyck do you have a neutralizing poo at home?  I know that you go to the shop for touch-ups.  Is it possible that your hair was not properly neutralized, after your last touch-up?  Or you had some run off in your previously relaxed hair?

I think you should do a neutralizing poo and heavy protein treatment, followed by a uber moisturizing treatment.  

I'm concerned that your hair is breaking...:hug:

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

I'm at the Dominican salon now getting my rollerset. I had already washed my hair and left the conditioner on for them to rinse out.


----------



## divachyk

Cattypus1 said:


> Good luck, Diva!


Cattypus1, thanks!



ScorpioLove said:


> ^^ hopefully the protein helps
> 
> I want to try transitioning using rollersets  regularly for a while. Rollersets one week bun the next and repeat. I don't care for my roots to be straight because just tying it down with a scarf does the job for me pretty well.
> 
> Breakage while bunning has become a problem for me.
> 
> 12 weeks and counting. Is anyone else around that many weeks post?


TY, I'm 11 weeks ScorpioLove



EnExitStageLeft said:


> ScorpioLove
> 
> I think divachyk is 10 or 11 weeks post. Maybe you guys can keep wach other motivated.
> 
> Matter of fact divachyk did you use to ponytail rollerset weekly back in the day? You had Bomb.com retention too. You think you need to implement it again? Not exactly every week, but every 2-3 weeks to try and allieviate some of the breakage?



TY EnExitStageLeft, I was thinking the same. Maybe the heat will help. My heat styled hair always performs better.



beauti said:


> divachyk did u use a hardcore protein like aphogee 2step or something mild? You might have to go with the 2step protein...OR if the treatment you used doesn't work, you can use protein-rich moisturizers and leave-ins.


beauti, k...will do. My hair is protein sensitive. I used Ion Effective Care.



MileHighDiva said:


> DivaChyck do you have a neutralizing poo at home?  I know that you go to the shop for touch-ups.  Is it possible that your hair was not properly neutralized, after your last touch-up?  Or you had some run off in your previously relaxed hair?
> 
> I think you should do a neutralizing poo and heavy protein treatment, followed by a uber moisturizing treatment.
> 
> I'm concerned that your hair is breaking...:hug:
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


MileHighDiva, I neutralized but skipped protein. It broke severely. The breakage stopped after I used protein. I just haven't been happy with my hair because of this mishap. I'm kinda nervous to get another TU if I can be honest.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I hope you continue your stretching to a transition.  Regardless of your choice I personally try not to relax if my hair is excessively breaking. Before a relaxer I like my hair to be in good shape


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk, I'm happy to hear the protein treatment stopped the breakage.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## beauti

*divachyk everyone pretty much gave great suggestions. I hope your hair recuperates after this and the breakage stops. You said you neutralized but skipped protein? Have you ever tried the protein step right after rinsing off all relaxer and before neutralizing? If not, do try it the next time you go for your touch up. Bring a bottle of aphogee 2min with you to the salon and insist that they use it right after rinsing off relaxer. The results are amazing: soft but strong hair. *


----------



## sharifeh

ScorpioLove

I'm around 14 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

ScorpioLove said:


> ^^ hopefully the protein helps  I want to try transitioning using rollersets  regularly for a while. Rollersets one week bun the next and repeat. I don't care for my roots to be straight because just tying it down with a scarf does the job for me pretty well.  Breakage while bunning has become a problem for me.  12 weeks and counting. Is anyone else around that many weeks post?



I'm 10.5 weeks post.


----------



## bluediamond0829

I'm starting over and transitioning from a short relaxed cut.  I notice that I always transition from a short relaxed cut to natural hair.  I was just trying to figure out what I did the very first time and I had healthy beautiful hair and last time where my hair was not.  I still did my protective styles(wigs, weaves and braids) .  But I cowashed the first time and my hair was the best!!  So I'm starting over my last relaxer was last month.  And I'm staying with cowashing all the way!!


----------



## xu93texas

bluediamond0829 said:


> I'm starting over and transitioning from a short relaxed cut.  I notice that I always transition from a short relaxed cut to natural hair.  I was just trying to figure out what I did the very first time and I had healthy beautiful hair and last time where my hair was not.  I still did my protective styles(wigs, weaves and braids) .  But I cowashed the first time and my hair was the best!!  So I'm starting over my last relaxer was last month.  And I'm staying with cowashing all the way!!



Welcome 

 I'm transitioning with short, relaxed hair also. I did the BC last summer and I didn't like the TWA stage. I relaxed again just 6 mos later and now I'm transitioning.  Wigs and weaves will be my PS for 2014.


----------



## Amarilles

I love the ease of my hair after Curlformers but my install time is wearing me the heck out. It takes me FIVE full hours to install them, and that is with 4 styling hooks. I use 80 rollers though since 40 isn't enough. Last night I went to bed at 5AM and slept with my soft bonnet dryer on so that I could wake up 3 hours later to dry hair. Hammercy!


----------



## ScorpioLove

we should all be transitioning buddies. I need people to hold me accountable.  My mom hates natural hair and I know she'll insist on me relaxing.


----------



## bebezazueta

ScorpioLove said:


> we should all be transitioning buddies. I need people to hold me accountable.  My mom hates natural hair and I know she'll insist on me relaxing.




Yes I'm 11 weeks post and want to transition for 3 years. I would love a transition buddy!


----------



## ScorpioLove

3 years is perfect for me... hopefully I have 15 inches all around.  I can't do short hair no more.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im a 3 year girl too  I will not have short hair. No, no, no.  the earliest I will cut is 2.5.



*lets see if Im singing the same song in a few months


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Are you sure you want to relax if your hair is that weak? Im scared after reading your post


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, my hair feels better now since using protein last night. I've never been the one to get zero breakage so I see a broken strand here and there but it's not like it was  - definitely better. I am not ready to relax but I won't sit and let strands continue popping as well. What a pickle. I definitely will relax the week after Thanksgiving if things don't settle. The reason I'm waiting that long -- I'm on travel next week and the following week is Thanksgiving. If my stylist doesn't go out of town, I'll relax Thanksgiving week.

beauti, here's the thing -- I normally let my stylist do my hair from start - finish, including protein. I honestly don't know when protein is added (before/after neutralizing). I haven't really needed to know because things were fine for the longest time. Something changed within the last 6 months. I'm unsure if she changed products or if my hair changed. I started getting protein overloaded after each visit. So, I had this genius idea this last time to allow her to relax/neutralize only and I complete everything else at home. The reason I didn't use protein at home was because a LHCF stylist advised me to use protein a few days after the relaxer since I'm protein sensitive for the reason it gives the hair time to keratinize on its on, etc. She really meant well and offered great advice. The missing detail was that protein is only optional for some. The "some" are those where the relaxer is not too strong for the hair. Those who use strong relaxers (I am relaxed with Design Essentials Regular) should use protein. I found this out way, way too late....after enduring all the breakage. I will take the 2 minute with me. Is that a hard enough protein to balance the strength of the relaxer?

I really like DE Regular. I don't particularly need regular (or do I think) but I also don't want to be relaxed with a low or no lye relaxer. My hair performs better with lye. It was dry and frizzy when I was relaxed with DE Sensitive Scalp. The bad thing about stylists in my area is that they offer whatever they choose to carry and you're left hoping your hair likes it. 

I know I have some decisions to make...I need to make them soon before the dreaded setback happens. I did an informal length check last night and all seems well so the breakage doesn't appear to have taken a toll (yet).


----------



## beauti

*divachyk oh ok. Hmm.. how about you bring your own products the next time you go? that way you'll know for sure what's going in your hair. The aphogee 2min is a mild protein as opposed to the hardcore 2step. I don't know... you said your hair is doing okay right now? so I guess see what happens in couple of days. In the meantime I would alternate co washing and or moisturizing with a protein based product and a regular moisture based product *


----------



## bebezazueta

ScorpioLove & SuchaLady hello transitioning buds!

Is it crazy that I want a challenge for those ending their transition in 2015/2016. So we can all just hang out in 1 place?


----------



## Nightingale

bebezazueta said:


> ScorpioLove & SuchaLady hello transitioning buds!
> 
> Is it crazy that I want a challenge for those ending their transition in 2015/2016. So we can all just hang out in 1 place?



I'd be happy with that.


----------



## sharifeh

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> ScorpioLove & SuchaLady hello transitioning buds!  Is it crazy that I want a challenge for those ending their transition in 2015/2016. So we can all just hang out in 1 place?



I also don't want to cut my hair anytime soon although my stylist wants me too 
I don't think your idea is crazy at all! 
Would be a great thread!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

bebezazueta said:


> ScorpioLove & SuchaLady hello transitioning buds!
> 
> Is it crazy that I want a challenge for those ending their transition in 2015/2016. So we can all just hang out in 1 place?



Hiya there! That's not a crazy idea at all if you ask me.


----------



## so_stush

bebezazueta said:


> ScorpioLove & SuchaLady hello transitioning buds!
> 
> Is it crazy that I want a challenge for those ending their transition in 2015/2016. So we can all just hang out in 1 place?



Is there enough traffic for that?  People always end up chopping earlier ban they envisioned and I think the only thing that really keeps this thread alive is the new people that join. 

I saw all of that to say, "don't leave me!"

I definitely will be chipping in 14!


----------



## sharifeh

My roots after I took down my scarf 
I washed and dced last night 
















woops pics were huge


----------



## ScorpioLove

my hair is in perm rods at the moment. i didnt flat iron the roots after my rollerset i just used a scarf last night to flatten the top. 

i have 5-6 inches of bone straight ends and 9 to 12 inches of texlaxed  hair... and like an 1-1.25 inches of ng
its actually kind of hard to see the difference between  my ng and texlaxed hair towards the middle


----------



## Kim0105

If a challenge is started for those chopping in 2015/16 I'm in.  The more I think about it the more I am determined to transition to natural.   Every time I comb my daughter's hair I can't find a reason not to.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Challenge? OH YAS! I'm ready! I planned to chop at 2-3 years post anyway. So 2015-2016 works out for me.


----------



## beauti

*wow that would be so cool! I dont think there's ever been a BC challenge?? I'm down...I think...unless I chop way before then *


----------



## Oneprettypa

I haven't posted in here in a while but I've been transitioning via sew-ins.  My hair is past neck length but definitely not bra strap length yet. I literally have about one inch of relaxed hair left and I'm holding on to those ends like no tomorrow. lol.. I know it's crazy but I just don't want to chop.  

Trying use of flexirods for a while but I plan to wear wigs all next year to finish this transition without heat.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I cannot wait until all of my hair does this


----------



## SuchaLady

I cant see much texture when my hair is wet. I can only see it when it airdries (which I try not to do often because letting it air dry is just a horrible idea). What does that mean?


----------



## havilland

bebezazueta said:


> ScorpioLove & SuchaLady hello transitioning buds!
> 
> Is it crazy that I want a challenge for those ending their transition in 2015/2016. So we can all just hang out in 1 place?



i'm done with my 2 year transition, but tag me if you start a challenge so i can lurk and support.....


----------



## sharifeh

I just got into the shower, clashed , rollerset my hair then blew out my edges with my sisters wonderful sedu  it was nice ,I need to invest in an expensive blow dryer for this transition , I'm really dumb with the flatiron I don't understand how to flatiron roots  
I'm tired but it looks much better than the bun I was sporting earlier sooo much effort though


----------



## havilland

SuchaLady said:


> I cant see much texture when my hair is wet. I can only see it when it airdries (which I try not to do often because letting it air dry is just a horrible idea). What does that mean?




this happens when your relaxed ends are weighing down your roots and not letting the curls pop......

how much new growth do you have?


----------



## havilland

i had to show you ladies this too!

my first WNG that works....after a long 2 year transition....i finally have some style.

do i regret being in a bun/ponytail for 2 years straight?  NOPE!!!!!  i am so glad i kept my length and that sacrifice paid off today.


----------



## Britt

Washed my hair yesterday and blow dried it. I wish I did this sooner, my hair gets relatively straight and smooth enough with blow dryer. I'll be heat using natural lol !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Full reversion of my edges after I sprayed it, this is the day before wash day

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Challenge? OH YAS! I'm ready! I planned to chop at 2-3 years post anyway. So 2015-2016 works out for me.



I'm down as well.


----------



## Cattypus1

Okay, ladies...my DD convinced me that I should try the CHI environmental and so I have.  Can I join the challenge or is CHI cheating?  This is day 1 and  I love, love, love my hair...so far.  If this is what CHI does then I'm giving up CC forever.  I gotta see it after the first wash.  Saturday is wash day, I'll know then if I can officially say the T word.


----------



## SuchaLady

What is CC? And Im not saying the t-word until I cut off my relaxed hair 2.5-3 years from now. 



Cattypus1 said:


> Okay, ladies...my DD convinced me that I should try the CHI environmental and so I have.  Can I join the challenge or is CHI cheating?  This is day 1 and  I love, love, love my hair...so far.  If this is what CHI does then I'm giving up CC forever.  I gotta see it after the first wash.  Saturday is wash day, I'll know then if I can officially say the T word.


----------



## SuchaLady

I have a good bit I would take my bun down to show yall but I had to beat my hair into it so Im not bothering it until wash day  I will take pictures when I wash this weekend. 




havilland said:


> this happens when your relaxed ends are weighing down your roots and not letting the curls pop......
> 
> how much new growth do you have?


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> What is CC? And Im not saying the t-word until I cut off my relaxed hair 2.5-3 years from now.



Shhhhhh...creamy crack!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Here I am at 40 weeks! A day late with this set but wanted to avoid rain, lol!

It's a pony tail set, will update in am with results.


----------



## SuchaLady

Wow, that's amazing. Your roots are so flat. Your newgrowth is cute as well.




AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> Here I am at 40 weeks! A day late with this set but wanted to avoid rain, lol!
> 
> It's a pony tail set, will update in am with results.
> 
> View attachment 234019


----------



## ScorpioLove

Love all the pics! 
I barely got ng lol so it's encouraging to see it.


----------



## Britt

AnjelLuvsUBabe do you wear your hair mostly straightened from rollersets?


----------



## bebezazueta

Ok ladies I will start the challenge next week during my time off. I will make sure to tag and/or mention the ladies in this thread. 

In the meantime, I'm thinking of a clever title. Please chime in. Here are my thoughts:

2015/2016 long term transitioners challenge

No Big Chop until 2015/2016

Relaxed to natural insanity challenge 2015/2016

The WAIT - transitioning until 2016

2 textures - the saga continues until 2016


----------



## Kim0105

I like them all and they are quite catchy. I am partial to 'Relaxed to natural insanity challenge 2015/2016'.  I guess because at many points during this process I might feel like I am going insane


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Kim0105 said:


> I like them all and they are quite catchy. I am partial to 'Relaxed to natural insanity challenge 2015/2016'.  I guess because at many points during this process I might feel like I am going insane



Ditto!....


----------



## sharifeh

Brittster said:
			
		

> Full reversion of my edges after I sprayed it, this is the day before wash day  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your hair looks nice 
So it is the same amount of curliness you had before the design essentials treatment ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> Your hair looks nice
> So it is the same amount of curliness you had before the design essentials treatment ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Thank you! yes... same amount. The pic in the bun is exactly how my hair looks in a bun pre treatment.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My Hair: 7 months post (29 weeks)


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Those on my Instagram already saw these. I am going to do a major trim after work!

Aso I went to hard on flat iron... root to tip. next time just till demarcation line...


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My Hair: 7 months post (29 weeks)



Nice!  That's some beautiful new growth.


----------



## Britt

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> Those on my Instagram already saw these. I am going to do a major trim after work!
> 
> Aso I went to hard on flat iron... root to tip. next time just till demarcation line...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234057


 

Very pretty! Does your flat iron job last you all week?


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Brittster said:


> Very pretty! Does your flat iron job last you all week?


*
Brittster, Lol, we shall see by end of week... this is first time flat-ironing hair in a long time.. I usually blow out and call it the day.... If it doesnt last I will not be that pressed, already tired of it being out... Lol...  I will most likely try some dry twist styles once this starts to fade... i dont plan to wash till night before thanksgiving, or around that time... 

Oh yea in regards to other question per last response, this is first time doing this type of rollerset or any for that matter, been in braids since forever... I plan on doing this going forward, the ponytail set that is, because it is super duper easy... I was literally done in under 2 hours... including setting hair, under dryer, and flat ironing, as I took each section out I flatironed... Just gotta be extra careful taking out bands...  *


----------



## AudraChanell

I love your hair!  What did you spray it with?  Was it some sort of pre-poo treatment?  





Brittster said:


> Full reversion of my edges after I sprayed it, this is the day before wash day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AudraChanell

bebezazueta I'm in!  I've cut off so much hair this last year transitioning that I've decided to STOP.  My plan is to resume regular trims until the processed hair is gone.  



bebezazueta said:


> Ok ladies I will start the challenge next week during my time off. I will make sure to tag and/or mention the ladies in this thread.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm thinking of a clever title. Please chime in. Here are my thoughts:
> 
> 2015/2016 long term transitioners challenge
> 
> No Big Chop until 2015/2016
> 
> Relaxed to natural insanity challenge 2015/2016
> 
> The WAIT - transitioning until 2016
> 
> 2 textures - the saga continues until 2016


----------



## Britt

AudraChanell said:


> I love your hair! What did you spray it with? Was it some sort of pre-poo treatment?


 

LOL! thanks.. girl no, this is raggedy dirty hair that needs washing. I just sprayed my edges with my Komaza care spray (forget which one I grabbed), applied a little Hairveda gel and put in a bun.


----------



## AudraChanell

Ohhh, lol, I see.


----------



## SuchaLady

I like The Saga Continues lol thats cute.


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to get my hair blown out and curled Thursday  I cant fight with it and start my new job at the same time.


----------



## havilland

Kim0105 said:


> I like them all and they are quite catchy. I am partial to 'Relaxed to natural insanity challenge 2015/2016'.  I guess because at many points during this process I might feel like I am going insane





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ditto!....




can i vote?  i agree....Insanity cus that's what it feels like....esp months 2-6 and 10-15


----------



## janaq2003

Saw a pic of my relaxed hair from last october and I started feeling a little down....I missdd my hair looking like that!!!" Im 37 wks into my transition and know it will all be worth it in the end. Some one please talk me off the ledge....


----------



## havilland

janaq2003 said:


> Saw a pic of my relaxed hair from last october and I started feeling a little down....I missdd my hair looking like that!!!" Im 37 wks into my transition and know it will all be worth it in the end. Some one please talk me off the ledge....




it will be worth it.  i promise.

too me relaxed hair was like a trip to Bahamas.......great place to visit.  beautiful.  cost too much to live there for me (breakage, money on touch ups, not having my hair be all it could be, trapped by salon visits)  but still GORGEOUS!  

too me being natural is like moving into the house of my dreams....more upkeep than i thought it would be, costs a bit more in terms of shrinkage, reversion...the ever growing learning curve...

...BUT IT'S MINE!  i created it...i designed it...i furnished it and if i take care of it and am willing to pay the price, no one will ever be able to take it away from me.  it may not be the Bahamas anymore, but the sunrise is much more beautiful through these windows cus i get to look out of them EVERY DAY.

(and when i miss the Bahamas _(straight hair)_ I can always go on vacation _(flat iron, weave, wig)_)


----------



## Cattypus1

havilland said:


> ...being natural is like moving into the house of my dreams....more upkeep than i thought it would be, costs a bit more in terms of shrinkage, reversion...the ever growing learning curve...:


That is so awesome...Dream House, I love it!  Thank you!


----------



## veesweets

havilland said:


> it will be worth it.  i promise.
> 
> too me relaxed hair was like a trip to Bahamas.......great place to visit.  beautiful.  cost too much to live there for me (breakage, money on touch ups, not having my hair be all it could be, trapped by salon visits)  but still GORGEOUS!
> 
> too me being natural is like moving into the house of my dreams....more upkeep than i thought it would be, costs a bit more in terms of shrinkage, reversion...the ever growing learning curve...
> 
> ...BUT IT'S MINE!  i created it...i designed it...i furnished it and if i take care of it and am willing to pay the price, no one will ever be able to take it away from me.  it may not be the Bahamas anymore, but the sunrise is much more beautiful through these windows cus i get to look out of them EVERY DAY.
> 
> (and when i miss the Bahamas _(straight hair)_ I can always go on vacation _(flat iron, weave, wig)_)




Wow, that is a great way to describe it. That's exactly how I feel too


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

havilland

I want my dream house. Like....NOW! Thanks for the wisdom chica!


----------



## divachyk

Shower detangling is getting easier but the ng doesn't stay hydrated for nothing. My length feels amazing though.


----------



## SuchaLady

I know the ingredients are  for some, but my mommy's coworker transitioned with Dark and Lovely anti-reversion serum.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair has felt wiry when rinsing my conditioner but soft once airdried. Does this happen with anyone else?


----------



## Kim0105

Hey....I live in The Bahamas  it is expensive living here for real.




havilland said:


> it will be worth it.  i promise.
> 
> too me relaxed hair was like a trip to Bahamas.......great place to visit.  beautiful.  cost too much to live there for me (breakage, money on touch ups, not having my hair be all it could be, trapped by salon visits)  but still GORGEOUS!
> 
> too me being natural is like moving into the house of my dreams....more upkeep than i thought it would be, costs a bit more in terms of shrinkage, reversion...the ever growing learning curve...
> 
> ...BUT IT'S MINE!  i created it...i designed it...i furnished it and if i take care of it and am willing to pay the price, no one will ever be able to take it away from me.  it may not be the Bahamas anymore, but the sunrise is much more beautiful through these windows cus i get to look out of them EVERY DAY.
> 
> (and when i miss the Bahamas _(straight hair)_ I can always go on vacation _(flat iron, weave, wig)_)


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> My hair has felt wiry when rinsing my conditioner but soft once airdried. Does this happen with anyone else?



Right now my hair feels soft and plush while wet but wiry and coarse when dry. SuchaLady


----------



## janaq2003

Those of you who flat twists.. there has got to be an easier way! Do you wait until your hair is partially dry after wash day shenanigans before you attempt it or is your hair fairly damp? Either way its hard for me to keep my hair from tangling while doing them.


----------



## janaq2003

Just had to rewash and dc for a little bit.. my flat twist looked like a flat disaster. Im having a serious hate my hair day.


----------



## divachyk

Not sure I'm liking textured styles on my relaxer stretched hair. Too much texture leads to frizz and breakage.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

....Why my nape look like the jungle tho? #HumidityIsEvil #SheTryin'ToMakeMeLookBad #ItWorked #Sadness #


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@janaq2003

I can't flat twist, cornroll, basically styling my hair is a major BUST! When I'm natural Twist/Braidouts will be my life. I have already excepted it. 

Maybe @ShyIntellect will come do it for me?! *HINT HINT*


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ....Why my nape look like the jungle tho? #HumidityIsEvil #SheTryin'ToMakeMeLookBad #ItWorked #Sadness #



LOL @ the jungle! My crown is the wilderness so I feel your pain.


----------



## SuchaLady

Hmmm I wonder what that means? I would think it meant my conditioner wasnt moisturizing enough but my hair dried softly. If it dried crunchy, Id replace it but it didnt. 




divachyk said:


> Right now my hair feels soft and plush while wet but wiry and coarse when dry. SuchaLady


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Hmmm I wonder what that means? I would think it meant my conditioner wasnt moisturizing enough but my hair dried softly. If it dried crunchy, Id replace it but it didnt.



SuchaLady, I think you're good simce it's soft. I'm on travel and can't (or let's say haven't) been focusing on my hair.


----------



## irisak

I have been lurking for forever but I think I am going to have to come out of the shadows and join you ladies. I just found out that I am pregnant so I'm kind of forced to transition or at least stretch for a really really long time. Hopefully popping in here every once in awhile will help keep me focused and help me resist the creamy crack lol. I'm only 4 weeks post so this is still the easy part but with my other children my hair just laughed at relaxers. So far my texture has not changed but I still have awhile to go.


----------



## Amarilles

7 day Curlformer set. My sides reverted and the whole set is on its last leg but I'm stretching it until Monday anyway


----------



## OneShinyface

If I can delete pics from my camera, I'll take a shot to post later, but today was my epic wash/detangle/style hair day since we were supposed to have horrible weather. 

I decided to use Lush's Caca Mama Noir henna on my hair. I'd never, ever used henna before so this was a treat. It was messy and time-consuming, which I had expected. My gray hairs in the front turned reddish like my hair does in the summer; others laughed at it. The non-gray hairs do seem a bit darker. That's fine. I bought the whole bar so I will use it again in a few weeks to see if I can make any more headway in eliminating the grays.

So I decide to lightly blow dry my hair and style it in a high bun - special thanks to Ecostyler Olive Oil and Cream of Nature Perfect Edges. Good Lord...I have a headache. I don't know if I can make this style last a week. I thank God for thick hair; I truly do, but my bun is HEAVY. Has anyone else suffered this with high buns? I might need to move it or change the style altogether.


----------



## divachyk

irisak said:


> I have been lurking for forever but I think I am going to have to come out of the shadows and join you ladies. I just found out that I am pregnant so I'm kind of forced to transition or at least stretch for a really really long time. Hopefully popping in here every once in awhile will help keep me focused and help me resist the creamy crack lol. I'm only 4 weeks post so this is still the easy part but with my other children my hair just laughed at relaxers. So far my texture has not changed but I still have awhile to go.


irisak, congrats!



Amarilles said:


> 7 day Curlformer set. My sides reverted and the whole set is on its last leg but I'm stretching it until Monday anyway


Amarilles, looking good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I straighten my hair today. I took pics and will update tomorrow. I plan to cut off an additional inch tomorrow. Because as healthy as my ends are they just aren't as blunt as I would like . 

And I already know why. 

1. I didn't stay true to my every other month dusting regimen. 
2. I started using "light" butters to heavy seal. 
3. I forgot the transitioning can do a number on your ends and didn't take extra precautions to prevent it. 
4. Slacking on protein......ROOKIE MISTAKE SMH! Today was my first time in 4 weeks using any kind of protein.....The hell was I thinkingerplexed.
5. Slacked on Clarifying
6. Forgot that bunning is the ULTIMATE in terms of retention for me. 

What I will do to remedy it:

1. Start back on my Retention Regimen.
2. Start using heavier Butters to seal
3. Start back using my Slippy Rinsing Condish EXCLUSIVELY! Makes detangling in the shower 100x's easier.
4. Using more protein on my ends (weekly when I prepoo). 
5. LOW TO NO MANIPULATION STYLES ONLY! I was going to straighten for christmas, but thats probably not going to happen now. Mainly because of laziness 
6. Treat my hair as if its silk again. 

Tomorrow when I get home I will flat wrap. Before I M&S I will trim off the additional inch. I was talking to a haircare friend of mine and she told me to only take another 1/2 inch off because thats honesty all that needs to go. But y'all know I'm extra .


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I straighten my hair today. I took pics and will update tomorrow. I plan to cut off an additional inch tomorrow. Because as healthy as my ends are they just aren't as blunt as I would like .  And I already know why.  1. I didn't stay true to my every other month dusting regimen. 2. I started using "light" butters to heavy seal. 3. I forgot the transitioning can do a number on your ends and didn't take extra precautions to prevent it. 4. Slacking on protein......ROOKIE MISTAKE SMH! Today was my first time in 4 weeks using any kind of protein.....The hell was I thinkingerplexed. 5. Slacked on Clarifying 6. Forgot that bunning is the ULTIMATE in terms of retention for me.  What I will do to remedy it:  1. Start back on my Retention Regimen. 2. Start using heavier Butters to seal 3. Start back using my Slippy Rinsing Condish EXCLUSIVELY! Makes detangling in the shower 100x's easier. 4. Using more protein on my ends (weekly when I prepoo). 5. LOW TO NO MANIPULATION STYLES ONLY! I was going to straighten for christmas, but thats probably not going to happen now. Mainly because of laziness  6. Treat my hair as if its silk again.  Tomorrow when I get home I will flat wrap. Before I M&S I will trim off the additional inch. I was talking to a haircare friend of mine and she told me to only take another 1/2 inch off because thats honesty all that needs to go. But y'all know I'm extra .


You are my hero!  I have struggled to know what works and what doesn't.  Sounds like you have a plan and I'm sure it will work because you are my hair hero!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1

THANK YOU SO MUCH! My hair had come a long way, but my laziness ALWAYS gets the best of me. I love healthy ends, but blunt ends are prettier ...so I want them . 

Either way, come April 30th, 2013 I will have WL come hell or high water !


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft *southern slang* how you gon' tell me to not trim to even my end but you're about to do the very same.  Psssh! Imma get you missy.

Your list sounds awesome. I slowly learned low to no manipulation coupled with multi-day bunning works best. It minimzes manipulation and breakage. Too bad it took weeks of breakage to figure that out.


----------



## irisak

divachyk Thanks a bunch. It was definitely a surprise.

 I just did my weekly wash and dc. I was going to flat iron but as hair lazy ad ive been I'm really seeing a week of ponytails and buns in my future.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I'm only taking off a inch. It'll probably put me right back at MBL or super close. Your butt was going to cut 2-3 inches off. I know how you get down, so i had to stop you before you chopped off our.... OOPS I mean...your hair .


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> I know the ingredients are  for some, but my mommy's coworker transitioned with Dark and Lovely anti-reversion serum.



SuchaLady

How did she use it? I'll try anything!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  I'm only taking off a inch. It'll probably put me right back at MBL or super close. Your butt was going to cut 2-3 inches off. I know how you get down, so i had to stop you before you chopped off our.... OOPS I mean...your hair .



You ladies are a mess...LOL... I forgot to mention that a got a "significant" cut the same day I got the CHI treatment.  It was the second cut in about 3 weeks.  I went from just below APL to just below CBL.  A little bit of a setback for my goal of BSL by the end of this year (not gonna make it!  LOL) but I've always thought I was a slow grower but since I have been documenting this journey I believe I'm right at or just above average based on the pics I've been taking.  I wish I could bun successfully but that always ends in breakage for me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft  What is a flat wrap?  NO TO THE 1 INCH TRIM!  Yes, I'm yelling!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@MileHighDiva

Just wrapping my hair around my head. I've been pin curling exclusively for almost a year now. I hope I remember how erplexed. Unfortuantely the deed is done. I've already made my decision and found the youtube tutorial I plan to follow for a nice U. 
At this point I'm going back to health. Length is on the backburner . I appreciate the love though .

@Cattypus1

I'm secretly hating on your cut because truth be told......I want a bob...BAD! Like "I tried to make a appointment with my old stylist today at 3:30, but she talked me out of it" bad .


----------



## MileHighDiva

^^ you're trying to tell me that you have an inch of split ends?


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> I'm only taking off a inch. It'll probably put me right back at MBL or super close. Your butt was going to cut 2-3 inches off. I know how you get down, so i had to stop you before you chopped off our.... OOPS I mean...your hair .



You're my girl, I can't deny  



Cattypus1 said:


> You ladies are a mess...LOL... I forgot to mention that a got a "significant" cut the same day I got the CHI treatment.  It was the second cut in about 3 weeks.  I went from just below APL to just below CBL.  A little bit of a setback for my goal of BSL by the end of this year (not gonna make it!  LOL) but I've always thought I was a slow grower but since I have been documenting this journey I believe I'm right at or just above average based on the pics I've been taking.  I wish I could bun successfully but that always ends in breakage for me.



Cattypus1, your hair looks amazing!



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> Just wrapping my hair around my head. I've been pin curling exclusively for almost a year now. I hope I remember how erplexed. Unfortuantely the deed is done. I've already made my decision and found the youtube tutorial I plan to follow for a nice U.
> At this point I'm going back to health. Length is on the backburner . I appreciate the love though .
> 
> @Cattypus1
> 
> I'm secretly hating on your cut because truth be told......I want a bob...BAD! Like "I tried to make a appointment with my old stylist today at 3:30, but she talked me out of it" bad .



EnExitStageLeft, I want a U so badly but yes, I'd forfeit some length to get there. I want a hair cut, period. I told dh I want a change but I'm not yet sure what that is PLUS I don't want to get a cut to later regret it. I'm always all over the place so pay me no attention.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady  How did she use it? I'll try anything!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh I know you have to blowdry it in on wet hair. Not sure if the flatiron is necessary to get the maximum benefit. I'm gonna reply to your PM too. I was on a train and couldn't earlier.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@MileHighDiva

Umm...

I think I need to white lie this out, because if I tell you the truth you're liable to beat me 

No, I cut a 1/4 of a inch off today and my hair feels great. But if I talk a inch off, I'll have the clean blunt hemline I love and adore.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft

If that's they way you want your hemline, I respect that.  I just wanted to make sure that you knew that you only need to cut about 1/8" (possibly 1/4") above the splits/damage to make sure you get it all.

I knew there was no way on earth that you had an inch of splits etc.


----------



## beauti

*i posted these in another thread. Washed my hair Thursday and straightened and then did bantu knots. First few pics are my transitioning hair wet no product. Last pic is bantu knot out results

*


----------



## ScorpioLove

^^ I love the color and texture of your hair.


Tell me why when I finally try a twist out with perm rods..  I have to go to school looking like a wet poodle : -(


----------



## GettingKinky

beauti I love it!  How did you get your hair so smooth? And what do you do to keep the frizz away?


----------



## beauti

*GettingKinky thank you. I pre pooed the previous day and that alone had my hair incredibly soft. Used Hello Hydration in shower like two minutes. I used Tressemmee heat protection spray and aphogee keratin spray on damp hair before blow drying. Only used a little Vatika coconut oil right before doing the knots, mostly on my ends. I did two big bantu knots in front and two in back. Hair was wavy the next day but the waves fell by that evening. Hth*


----------



## beauti

*dp!..................*


----------



## GettingKinky

beauti how did you blow dry?  Did you use a comb attachment?  I'm on a mission for smooth frizz free hair and I'm failing so far.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@beauti 

You hair and color is FAB! How many months post are you?

As for my trim.....I DID IT! *Does the celebratory dougie*

Results:



I'm just above MBL, but truth be told I can care less about length right about now. Health for me is now and forever numero UNO! 

I took off about 1/2 inch to 1.5 inch all around. I even cut some face framing layers and long layers in the top for body.....I FLIPPIN' LOVE IT! I'm going to pincurl and will try to take pics best I can in the a.m.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft you're such a tease...I can't see the photo.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva 

what about now?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Still can't see it^^


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

How about now?


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft

Beautiful!  Nice and healthy!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

I'm in this bih... :wave2: Unofficially transitioning without bc'ing.  I'm kinda hype.  But we will see how I feel in a few weeks.  Currently 8 months post!  We will see...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @beauti  You hair and color is FAB! How many months post are you?  As for my trim.....I DID IT! *Does the celebratory dougie*  Results:  I'm just above MBL, but truth be told I can care less about length right about now. Health for me is now and forever numero UNO!  I took off about 1/2 inch to 1.5 inch all around. I even cut some face framing layers and long layers in the top for body.....I FLIPPIN' LOVE IT! I'm going to pincurl and will try to take pics best I can in the a.m.



Oooooh lala!


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft...that hair is beyond GAUJUS!  It is beautiful!  You did a great job but you had plenty to work with, girl!  I am so jelly.  Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady 
thanks girl i might check it out and I STILL haven't ordered hicks edges btw 
smh 

beauti 
your new growth is so tame damn i would be so happy if mine would lay down like that mine is all crazy looking 

EnExitStageLeft

your hair is stunning girl


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva, DominicanBrazilian82 and Cattypus1

Thanks GUYS! I hope I can still make WL by my birthday in April. Well see though.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Thanks sharifeh!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva, DominicanBrazilian82 and Cattypus1  Thanks GUYS! I hope I can still make WL by my birthday in April. Well see though.



Girl as well as you take care of those luscious locs!!! WL by March... I said it first.  Even if it's just the bottom of your "V" ... EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DominicanBrazilian82

MARCH?! Chile don't make me rednose up in this thang. I'd be a cackling fool should I make it by March. 

Ummm and I looked at you pic in the 2013 Relaxed Buddy Thread. You do realized that youre nearing BSL right? You're past APL thats for sure. When you flat iron this week, LC to see if you're BSB.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva, DominicanBrazilian82 and Cattypus1
> 
> Thanks GUYS! I hope I can still make WL by my birthday in April. Well see though.



Mail me your shears and I guarantee that you'll make it!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DominicanBrazilian82  MARCH?! Chile don't make me rednose up in this thang. I'd be a cackling fool should I make it by March.  Ummm and I looked at you pic in the 2013 Relaxed Buddy Thread. You do realized that you nearing BSL right? You're past APL thats for sure. When you flat iron this week, LC to see if you're BSB.



Lol!!! I definitely will.  I stop checking a while ago. But I definitely will.  I want to get the health up there.    I'm tryna be where you are by April.   I'm back taking care, so sky's the limit with length.  Health is truly my focus moving forward. EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@MileHighDiva

 I am done until January, then I will dust and leave it alone until April.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Lol!!! I definitely will.  I stop checking a while ago. But I definitely will.  I want to get the health up there.    I'm tryna be where you are by April.   *I'm back taking care, so sky's the limit with length.  Health is truly my focus moving forward.* @EnExitStageLeft



I seriously need to imprint that in my brain. I get hair lazy EXTREMELY easy.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I am done until January, then I will dust and leave it alone until April.



Yeah, let's see...What is your definition of dust?  1/4", 1/2", 1"?


----------



## beauti

GettingKinky said:


> beauti how did you blow dry?  Did you use a comb attachment?  I'm on a mission for smooth frizz free hair and I'm failing so far.


*GettingKinky my hair laughs at a comb attachment. The teeth break off  I use the tension method to stretch my roots out as straight as I can but the flat iron gets me very straight*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @beauti
> 
> You hair and color is FAB! How many months post are you?


 *EnExitStageLeft thanks girl! YOUR hair is fab! Wish I could trim my hair like that!  What products do you moisturize with when your hair is straight like that? My hair reverts quickly. I'm 56 weeks post*



sharifeh said:


> beauti
> your new growth is so tame damn i would be so happy if mine would lay down like that mine is all crazy looking
> *sharifeh thanks girl! But trust me, the ONLY reason my new growth was laid like that is because I pre pooed! Gotta keep it hydrated. Otherwise...Chile... *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

Nothing special. Just a light creme and argan oil. I make sure to use a humidity proof serum while straightening though. My fav and only cone based serum is Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

For me

1/10 to 1/4th of a inch is dusting

1/2-1.5 inches is trimming

2 inches and above is cutting


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @beauti  You hair and color is FAB! How many months post are you?  As for my trim.....I DID IT! *Does the celebratory dougie*  Results:  I'm just above MBL, but truth be told I can care less about length right about now. Health for me is now and forever numero UNO!  I took off about 1/2 inch to 1.5 inch all around. I even cut some face framing layers and long layers in the top for body.....I FLIPPIN' LOVE IT! I'm going to pincurl and will try to take pics best I can in the a.m.


  Just gorgeous!! EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I almost bc this morning. I rolled my hair last night and thought I was going to pull it up into a bun...my hair was like "come again?" So I washed again and blow dried. I'm five months post- ladies who are past this point, what did you do when a regular roller set was no longer an option?


----------



## ScorpioLove

Week 13


i only like that the twists stretched out my ng which makes it easy to comb through, other than that  . barely any definition

1st pic is after twisting 
2nd is the end of day 1 
3rd, is today (ng is pretty stretched out)


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft I love it!!! Gorgeous. Healthy. Thick. Yummay. Awesomesauce!


----------



## SuchaLady

I can order my weave in about 9 days


----------



## beauti

*ladies!!! Here's a thought: how about we do a natural/transitioning bun thread?? I used to post in the relaxed hair bunning thread but now that I'm deep in my transition it doesn't feel like home anymore  So what y'all think?*


----------



## Britt

More like an honest random thought: 
I just made 9 months post and I'm having some transitioning/natural hair identity crisis issues  . My goal overall was to *stop relaxing hair *-- check.... and I think I plan to use heat in some capacity on my natural hair, partly b/c I don't see myself rocking a lot of the natural styles I see on the blogs/in real life/etc on myself. I don't plan on big chopping. I LOVE braid outs, twist outs and bantu knots on natural hair, and especially on blow dried natural hair also, those look fab. I don't want to completely loose all of my natural hair pattern either. Since I've gotten the DE treatment (1 month ago), I've been using heat in some capacity (blow dryer, and flat iron once), and it's been such a relief to comb my hair in the mornings. Up until then, I've been wearing my hair pinned back with the edges slicked down and it was starting to look matronly everyday and then the insides of my roots were just coarse, kinky and my hair was starting to break and wash day was just work. This weekend I will wash my hair and see how I feel. I want the flexibility to rock a big fluffy twist out/braid out/bantu knot out, and also to rock straight hair. As much as I've scoured the internet, I don't find many versatile naturals or naturals who use heat regularly. I've read the naturals who use heat thread, but I need more pics, and looks, etc.  I feel like what I want to do with my hair is in the minority and almost taboo .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Brittster

Innovate that thang' then. Your natural journey can be the rubric for many. Consider yourself the experiment for those to come. What you do could help a sista' out and maybe even convince them to transition. 

When I am natural I plan to stretch my hair pretty much 80% of the time. Whether it be with heat or through banding.


----------



## sharifeh

beauti 
Hmm I very often skip the pre poo stage, maybe I need to start doing it 
What do you use and for how long?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! 

As for not posting in relaxed threads...... I'm hard head and do it anyway. I don't like restriction , so I do it anyway. 

A Transitioner Bunning thread would be bomb though. I'll start it if you want me too.


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Brittster
> 
> *Innovate that thang' then.* Your natural journey can be the rubric for many. Consider yourself the experiment for those to come. What you do could help a sista' out and maybe even convince them to transition.
> 
> *When I am natural I plan to stretch my hair pretty much 80% of the time. Whether it be with heat or through banding.*



Thanks for the laugh! Idk, I didn't make a thread b/c how I feel is a bit taboo and I don't feel like hearing any backlash, etc. I'm just in awkward place right now. I don't desire straight hair all the time at all, but there are a TON of styles I don't really see myself wearing. I also see naturals irl and online who I can tell recently big chopped and their hair looks like shyt imo, sorry. Then I see naturals with big fluffy thick natural hair rocking some funky styles,etc and I think it looks fierce on them! But idk if that's _my style_ to be honest. I also really have no idea wth my hair will look like, density, etc.  I also don't want to be twisting and braiding every night, I work in finance and don't want to do big fluffy hair daily ... I just don't know. My hair has been straight all week and I look forward to doing a nice wet twist out this Sunday to give my hair some texture and see what I'm working with. 

I love this look especially for a night out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1xlSeM6iV4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oB4e8290ac 

There are other styles I like too, but these two came to mind for blow dried hair.

Do you have any banding videos that you can share? I didn't even think of this option.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Brittster

Here is a good one....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqf7be_FRlg

Here is how I do it: http://powertothepj.blogspot.com/2013/07/how-i-air-dry-banding-method.html

divachyk's post and vid:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ0E5RgQ2wo and http://relaxedthairapy.com/air-drying-banding-method-sleek-results/


----------



## divachyk

Thanks for the love EnExitStageLeft!! 

I feel that you ladies should post wherever you wish and desire. We're all one big family whether natural, relaxed, texlaxed, confused, unsure or anything in between.


----------



## beauti

*sharifeh yes girl you need to pre poo!! You will never look back. There's a thread around here called 'you need a moisture based pre poo' with all kinds of different methods. I use Chicoro's method but don't exactly follow her steps. I section my hair and spray lightly with aloe vera juice then go back to each section and apply light coats of warm coconut and olive oil (use your fave oils) from root to tip. Very light application! You don't want oil slipping down your neck, I hate that. Put plastic cap on and then tie your scarf if you're going to bed with that or lounge around several hours. I have done both and results are fab. Rinse in shower. You will be amazed how soft your hair is. I then apply shampoo to my scalp, etc. I pre poo when I neglect to properly moisturize my hair throughout the week and it always gets it back. *


----------



## beauti

*EnExitStageLeft please do it! Although it's true we are one big family and can post in any thread, I feel we should have a home for us *


----------



## divachyk

beauti said:


> *EnExitStageLeft please do it! Although it's true we are one big family and can post in any thread, I feel we should have a home for us *



Sorry, didn't mean to butt in. I was just trying to help.  beauti EnExitStageLeft I enjoy your company wherever I lurk / post.


----------



## beauti

*Brittster you are not alone in your feelings and it is not taboo to feel that way. I'm actually with you on not rocking most of the styles a lot of the natural ladies wear. They are unique and gorgeous but not realistic for me. Nor have I seen such intricate styles when I'm out and about. They seem to only be popular online. With that said, I plan to be a stretched styles natural. Braidouts, bantu knots, etc., on stretched hair. MOST of the time. But I do enjoy wearing my textured hair in buns. The key is to keep that kinky hair hydrated! You're gonna have to start layering your products to ensure your kinks don't dry out before your next wash day. Girl sometimes I don't even comb the beast  I spray her down, moisturize, butter, oil and just do the sides real nice. And wait for wash day to tame her   hth*


----------



## beauti

*divachyk girl why are you sorry? I still lurk the relaxed bun thread and the relaxer reveal thread  I be on the outside lookin in like







 Don't just lurk there, post pics. The more the merrier and I enjoy your company too! *


----------



## Britt

beauti said:


> *@Brittster you are not alone in your feelings and it is not taboo to feel that way. I'm actually with you on not rocking most of the styles a lot of the natural ladies wear. They are unique and gorgeous but not realistic for me. Nor have I seen such intricate styles when I'm out and about. They seem to only be popular online. With that said, I plan to be a stretched styles natural. Braidouts, bantu knots, etc., on stretched hair. MOST of the time. But I do enjoy wearing my textured hair in buns. The key is to keep that kinky hair hydrated! You're gonna have to start layering your products to ensure your kinks don't dry out before your next wash day. Girl sometimes I don't even comb the beast  I spray her down, moisturize, butter, oil and just do the sides real nice. And wait for wash day to tame her   hth*



Awwww thank you!!!! Yeahhh, I don't see myself realistically wearing a lot of styles.  Yesssss! I'm thinking if I do a twist out on wet hair, knowing my hair, after the twist out is stale, there will be no way for me to comb it till wash day. I will have a to find a way to do a decent pin up somehow or retwist during the week to preserve the look.


----------



## bebezazueta

Hello ladies. I started the challenge. Relaxed 2 Natural Insanity Challenge 2014/2015/2016. I hope I got everyone that was interested and oh we are looking for mentors who were successful in long term transitioning also. 

Come on over to creamy crack rehab. LOL!


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady
i finally ordered the hicks edges stuff from ebay
i dont have a brush though, can anyone recommend a boar bristle brush to take care of edges??


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Girl about time  

I LOVE the Evolve Brand! 





This is my next brush I want. The Revlon Edge Brush


----------



## ScorpioLove

Brittster the way you described wearing your hair is exactly how I plan on wearing mine as a natural.  I just need to learn how to rollerset properly, and more defined braid outs/  twist outs/ Bantu knot out. Part of the reason I want to be natural anyway is because I feel better about my heat usage. I don't use high heat at all but I use it.on the  regular 
I don't like wearing braids, twists on their own. 

I don't plan on letting my hair be any shorter than Bsl for the duration of my transition


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

I have the revlon brush you want....bomb.com. Lemme' go pull it out. When I was growing my edges back that thing worked wonders .


----------



## sharifeh

beauti said:


> *yes girl you need to pre poo!! You will never look back. There's a thread around here called 'you need a moisture based pre poo' with all kinds of different methods. I use Chicoro's method but don't exactly follow her steps. I section my hair and spray lightly with aloe vera juice then go back to each section and apply light coats of warm coconut and olive oil (use your fave oils) from root to tip. Very light application! You don't want oil slipping down your neck, I hate that. Put plastic cap on and then tie your scarf if you're going to bed with that or lounge around several hours. I have done both and results are fab. Rinse in shower. You will be amazed how soft your hair is. I then apply shampoo to my scalp, etc. I pre poo when I neglect to properly moisturize my hair throughout the week and it always gets it back. *



Thanks! I'll try that out 



SuchaLady said:


> Girl about time
> 
> I LOVE the Evolve Brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my next brush I want. The Revlon Edge Brush



ok, i'll check these out 
EnExitStageLeft where did you get it?


----------



## sharifeh

Ladies, I need help! I have a really bad wack patch on the left side of my nape, it's soooooooo dry and the new growth is coming in rough. I dont want to increase cowashing because im wearing my hair pressed. My stlylist suggested coconut oily daily at the roots in that area, she's hoping my new growth will soak it up
im using vatika frosting it's still pretty dry though


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

CVS. I seen it at Walgreens for a cheaper price though.


----------



## Highly Favored8

*****PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE PICTURES **********

I am three year's post relaxer all relaxed ends were done away with in April 2013.... I love my hair. I had a wonderful journey and my hair dresser is wonderful because she would not allow me to big chop.


----------



## AudraChanell

some holiday-inspired hair ... a gift bow made using 2 twists


----------



## MileHighDiva

AudraChanell where's the directions to that fierce bow?


----------



## Britt

ScorpioLove said:


> @Brittster the way you described wearing your hair is exactly how I plan on wearing mine as a natural.  I just need to learn how to rollerset properly, and more defined braid outs/  twist outs/ Bantu knot out. Part of the reason I want to be natural anyway is because I feel better about my heat usage. I don't use high heat at all but I use it.on the  regular
> I don't like wearing braids, twists on their own.
> 
> I don't plan on letting my hair be any shorter than Bsl for the duration of my transition



Yep! I still get rollersets and roots blown at the Dominicans. last Sunday night I did a twist out on air dryed hair and wore it to work the following day. It was cute, I slept on it and it was a mess the next day which is expected. I ended up washing and blow drying to put my hair in a ponytail. To keep a twist out fresh I'd hv to retwist nightly and I just don't feel like doing that. It seems twist outs/braid outs hold up better on hair that is fully natural.


----------



## sharifeh

Brittster said:
			
		

> Yep! I still get rollersets and roots blown at the Dominicans. last Sunday night I did a twist out on air dryed hair and wore it to work the following day. It was cute, I slept on it and it was a mess the next day which is expected. I ended up washing and blow drying to put my hair in a ponytail. To keep a twist out fresh I'd hv to retwist nightly and I just don't feel like doing that. It seems twist outs/braid outs hold up better on hair that is fully natural.



Brittster 
Do you like the Dominican salon you go to? Do they mind transitioners? Pm me the info

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## so_stush

Still hanging in there. Trying a few products that I had laying around the house. Loving my vatika coconut oil again!  Co washed, used a leave in and a moisturizer then sealed with th coconut oil and my hair was so soft!  I'm not used to soft hair because of the holding products I use for my braidout but if I'm going to bun this will be my go-to!


----------



## Champion13

Today made 12 months post. I decided to chop and now I don't know what to do with hair. I'm DC'Ing now but I am so style challenged. I still have some relaxed ends here and there and I need a professional trim, but overall I am happy and I don't regret cutting. I will more than likely do a twist out  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF







I suck at taking photos, but I captured a few. Everything is different now with the relaxed ends gone and I didn't known hair was going to be sooo thick but I'm grateful


----------



## havilland

Champion13 said:


> Today made 12 months post. I decided to chop and now I don't know what to do with hair. I'm DC'Ing now but I am so style challenged. I still have some relaxed ends here and there and I need a professional trim, but overall I am happy and I don't regret cutting. I will more than likely do a twist out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




CONGRATS!!!!


where the pics????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Champion13

havilland said:


> CONGRATS!!!!  where the pics????????????????????????????????????



I will post some once I can tame this fro.. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Im rethinking this    I do not like fuzzy hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

SuchaLady said:


> Im rethinking this    I do not like fuzzy hair.



Hey lady. It's ok if you do.  These are the things that eliminated fuzzy hair for me:  no sulfate poos, DCs, moisturizing new growth spray, seal new growth with Shea butter, low Ph products to seal cuticles. 

Be encouraged sis.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Im rethinking this    I do not like fuzzy hair.



SuchaLady 

I am too 
I had a rough hair weekend  
If I like straight hair so much and I value seeing my length so much and I hate shrinkage so much then why am I doing this again? erplexed

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> I am too
> I had a rough hair weekend
> If I like straight hair so much and I value seeing my length so much and I hate shrinkage so much then why am I doing this again? erplexed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Same here... I know I want to be natural b/c I truly feel my hair is tired of relaxers. I've felt this way for the past 4 years before I even gave thought to going natural. I also don't see myself wearing a lot of the trendy/hipster/boho type natural styles. I think some of the styles look absolutely fab on others but I wouldn't want it for myself everyday, and I'm not under 25 and dress super trendy. I'm not quite sure where my natural hair journey will take me as I don't consider myself the standard transitioner and I'm honestly not even sure what I'll be working with when I'm fully natural and have some length.  
I do know for the remainder of my transition, I will be using heat in some capacity to keep things more manageable for me. I plan to alternate between blow drying, twists outs/blow outs done on blow dryed hair, maybe wet bo/to occasionally, buns, a flat iron no more than once a month... I have to switch it up. When I am fully natural, I plan to be a versatile natural. I plan to eventually color my hair, I plan to get occasional flat irons (monthly perhaps, I'll see), I plan to blow dry my hair and work with that, I plan to wear big kinky hair when I want. 
Also, do what *you* are most comfortably with. Perhaps you could look into becoming a heat trained natural. As taboo as that it in the 'hair community', there are plenty naturals in real life who always have their hair pressed and would never go back to relaxing. You have to really do what's *best for you*, your lifestyle, and your desired aesthetic. I find myself succumbing at times to the pressure, opinions and dictates of what constitutes natural hair and as I begin to keep it real with myself -- I realize that ultimately, I must do what's best for me -- as does everyone else does what's best for them and their hair.  There are a lot of natural nazis out there and quite frankly -- it's off putting.


----------



## SuchaLady

I already do everything except the last two. I need to go look up some low Ph products. I appreciate it. 




bebezazueta said:


> Hey lady. It's ok if you do.  These are the things that eliminated fuzzy hair for me:  no sulfate poos, DCs, moisturizing new growth spray, seal new growth with Shea butter, low Ph products to seal cuticles.
> 
> Be encouraged sis.



Ive had a horrible hair WEEK! Im out of town for my new job training and my hair looks a mess! I was so depressed because I think my new coworkers think I dont do anything to my hair everyday. Granted we are from all over the state and I will probably never see them again but still that is how they will remember me  And to top it off, my trainers are one of my direct lines of contact if I ever want a promotion. My first impression shouldnt have been me dressed to the nines with a hair halo 



sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> I am too
> I had a rough hair weekend
> If I like straight hair so much and I value seeing my length so much and I hate shrinkage so much then why am I doing this again? erplexed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Washed my hair and let it air dry in 4 plaits, then did a twist out the following night. 
The last is a twist out with about 8-10 flat twists on airdryed hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

pretty hair Brittster


----------



## Amarilles

The joys of multi-patterned hair :/ a mix of lazy and defined S's on one half, a mix of opened and tightly closed O's on the other. 

I cut a ton of hair today.  20 months in!


----------



## divachyk

I applaud you all for your ability to deal with multi textures. Such lovely heads of hair.


----------



## Champion13

Champion13 said:


> Today made 12 months post. I decided to chop and now I don't know what to do with hair. I'm DC'Ing now but I am so style challenged. I still have some relaxed ends here and there and I need a professional trim, but overall I am happy and I don't regret cutting. I will more than likely do a twist out  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF  I suck at taking photos, but I captured a few. Everything is different now with the relaxed ends gone and I didn't known hair was going to be sooo thick but I'm grateful


  ...... Double


----------



## janaq2003

I think I have tamed Sybil for now. The last couple of wash days have been pretty good. Detangling has been awesome as in its not taking 40 years to do so..now its 10-15 min or less thanks to mane and tail detangler and CON argan oil leave in. Im just tired of seeing these "strangs" hanging on my head!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I will be 12 wks post this Saturday and my ng is pretty tame I can't believe it. I don't know if my hair is growing slower therefore ng is not an issue or what. But I know when I was in my twenties if I went this long w/o a relaxer my hair would be a mess. I hope this transition will be as smooth as it is now.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies... I'm still hanging around... Currently 16 months into my transition and I just did a semi major cut, cutting 2 inches and putting me at CBL! I HATE it =( this is exactly why I did not BC in the first place because I just do not like my hair short. The only positive I see with this cut is I won't need to do any small trims for a while and I should hopefully be fully natural by sept/oct next year. In the mean time I'm about to wash, blow dry and braid my hair and just focus on growth for now. I'm so mad at myself!


----------



## beauti

*SuchaLady aww girl I'm sorry about your horrible work wee!  although, I'm sure it probably wasn't even that bad. I have those days when I refuse to leave the house for work thinking my hair is an absolute nightmare! What I do is keep a few trusty wigs/half wigs around just for those instances where I feel like nothing looks good. Find a natural looking wig that you can take with you when situations like this arise. Shoot, sometimes you just need to slap something on and go!  just make sure the wig is cute! If you have a plain one, use cute scarves and headbands to dress it up. Hth.... *


----------



## trclemons

I have been so busy that I almost missed my 1 year post relaxer anniversary today.  This has been a year of learning proper hair care and learning the particulars of my hair, which I have co-washed & washed weekly.  I have protected my ends all year through buns and various updo styles and I also fell prey to the dreaded product junkie syndrome.  

But I will significantly reduce handling my hair by wigging it all next year.  I plan to co-wash in braids biweekly and wash my hair loose once a month.   I will continue to pre-poo before washes with ACV spritz and ayurvedic powders mixed in my conditioners, protein reconstructors after washes and inversions 7 days per month. 

This year, I never experienced a growth spurt, so hopefully it will happen with my year 2 regimen.  My natural hair is not what I expected and I can't wait to get more of it.  This year has been a breeze thanks to each of you.  Your posts have helped me truly enjoy my transition to natural hair journey. 

Year 2, here I come...!!!


----------



## mahogany_horizons

I am coming all up in this thread.  It's been a while since I've been on LHCF.  I was working on length goals, but I had a set back with a relaxer.  My Hair was MBL and touching waist length, and I had to cut back to BSL.  Because I'm sick of the no lye relaxer set backs, I have decided to transition to natural.  I'm still not sure if I'm going to be a heat straightened natural, or rock my natural coils.  I'm going to try to stretch for a year, and I'll take it from there.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I just co washed with joico moisture recovery, my hair is so soft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Going to do a braid and curl friday for a Christmas Luncheon with my coworkers. 

Will detangle and rollerset Sunday and wear my set for a week and install curlformers the following week. I may let that fall and rock a ponytail for the third . I need a hair/EnjoyMyHair break


----------



## Britt

Did a braid out last night


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies... I still hate my hair cut =\ so I braided my hair in individual box braids with no fake hair added and will be keeping it like this until aug 2014 hopefully, that should be long enough time for my crown area to grow to a decent length that I can finally cut all of my relaxed ends off! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I bought a relaxer today. This is really rough I'm tired of two textures, but don't want to cut my hair, and don't want braids, but don't want to let my curls n coils go.


----------



## janaq2003

Went down south to visit family and it was 73 degrees and humid. My braidout went to fredrerick douglass in 2.1 seconds..


----------



## ScorpioLove

i've been so busy w/ life its been  like 3weeks since i washed my hair. i moisturized every couple days but still my hair doesn't like not being shampooed
I'm going to leave  this DC (giovanni avocado DC) in for the rest of the day. its my first time trying it so i hope it helps my hair back into the shape it should be


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I just rebraided my hair in laziness last night and will push off my rollerset until tomorrow ....I know I need to do better, but


----------



## naija24

With the help of my sister who is bsL natural I think I will finally transition for real in 2014. The idea o transitioning for 1-2 years seems like a lot so I want to do it for 8 months and chop on my birthday on August 12. That should be about 4 inches of hair growth and I'd be a neck length natural. 

Which method of chopping is preferred? Getting to your desired hair length and chopping all your relaxed ends at once? Or mini chopping an inch of relaxed hair for every inch of natural hair you gain?


----------



## ScorpioLove

naija24 

Completely depends on what you are comfy with. Remember that 4inches natural is always going to look like less because of shrinkage.  You don't have to make any concrete decisions now,  but I would trim slowly to get used to shorter hair.


----------



## naija24

ScorpioLove said:


> naija24  Completely depends on what you are comfy with. Remember that 4inches natural is always going to look like less because of shrinkage.  You don't have to make any concrete decisions now,  but I would trim slowly to get used to shorter hair.



I'm getting braids right now and will take them down in late march. I'll give my hair a nice 1-2 week break and then trim maybe an inch off of my relaxed hair and get back in braids. Repeat. 

I love straight hair but now that I know that natural heads can get the same look then I rather go that route. I think getting braids three times between now and August I'll be able to retain all 4 inches of growth between now and then.


----------



## Britt

I was reading the instagram hair inspiration thread and I am LOVING moptopmaven/nikstarr hair on IG. I LOVE her hair pressed. I wish she were back on youtube and did pressing tutorials. She also has a natural pic of what looks like to be bantu knots or curls via a curling wand, that looks fab also.


----------



## freckledface

Who's transitioning on YouTube? Haven't really found anyone so far


----------



## bebezazueta

freckledface said:


> Who's transitioning on YouTube? Haven't really found anyone so far



Alexxxhes and she's 36 months post. Very inspirational


----------



## almond eyes

Deciding to join as well. Had a relaxer set back last week which took me from APL to collarbone. Was in denial about how bad my ends looked. Everytime I say no relaxer the creamy crack calls I think this time I have learned my lesson no more relaxers (cross fingers). Anyhow, will not do a BC cutting is too traumatic even though I also look good in short hair. I toyed with going texlaxed in the front and keeping the rest natural but now I will just go completely natural because my hair is too dense for that. I am excited to start off 2014 on a new note. I saw pictures of my natural hair three years ago and I really missed my hair. I had only put a relaxer in my hair because I had damage from colouring my hair as a natural and my hair dresser thought that my hair was too much work for her to do especially when I used to braid it. I think I am finally getting the wind of how to handle my hair now. I always said if I went back to natural, I would blow out my hair and then wear it in nice braided buns. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## HappyAtLast

Hi, Ladies. I am 11 months post now and hovering between APL and BSL due to trimming.  I had been getting a lot of split ends, even after trimming.   This has been helping a ton with the splits.  Maybe it'll help anyone else experiencing this too.  

It's not cheap,  but you only use a little 1x weekly. I put it on the last 2 inches after I M&S. Nexxus Pro Mend Overnight Treatment Creme


----------



## naija24

In micro twists until March 15. I think leaving my hair alone for months on end will help me with this transition. I should have 2-2.5 inches of new growth by then.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

naija24

THEY ARE SO PRETTY!


----------



## naija24

EnExitStageLeft said:


> naija24  THEY ARE SO PRETTY!



Thank you!! EnExitStageLeft

Yeah I was jumping around between bkt and DBOs and finally just said screw it. No heat. No chemicals. Until August. Idk if it will work though lol. Ill post here daily to keep my resolve! 

I hope to have this much new growth by March. 

This pic was years ago but I shaved my hair to a fade in Dec 2010 and this is four months after that. I hope my growth rate is the same.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

naija24
I am so jealous of that Fro. 4b/C textures are so flipping beautiful.


----------



## naija24

EnExitStageLeft said:


> naija24 I am so jealous of that Fro. 4b/C textures are so flipping beautiful.



Really? I've grown to hate it a little. Terrible I know. I just feel that most black people where I live only appreciate natural hair if it's type 3. Plus my hair dries out like CRAZY. When I finally chop, I'm gonna use Shea butters and things cuz I actually didn't know about that when I was natural. Maybe hate help.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Type 3 textures are very pretty. I just love the look of Kinky fro's. Fluffy like freshly spun cotton.

Learn to love you hair. Also, Shea butter is good, but not very good on its on. Shea Butter is waxy so unless whipped it'll leave a mean coating on your hair. A good moiturizing Technique is Shampoo, DC as usual and then on soaking wet hair apply your favorite Leave in and seal it in with a Shea Butter Mix. 

Once your hair is dry it'll be so soft. Also, you moisturize throughout the week the same way by re-misting the hair with water, applying the leave in and shea butter mix. 

Kinky type 4 textures NEED and CRAVE intense moisturizing sessions.


----------



## freckledface

I've read 95%.of this thread. Took forever but will be worth it in the long run. I'm officially transitioning!! I'm only 13 weeks post now so I have a long way to go but I can't wait! So far my plan is to just bun braid out twist out until the summer when I will prob get a sew in unless my hair is still manageable then I will wait til I can't handle it it anymore. I have no cutting schedule or big chop date in mind. I don't mind short hair but not much shorter than SL. I have a long time to go. 

So far to help get my NG soft a have been using AVJ. The best thing ever. Once I felt how my NG reacted to it I was like yup I can do this lol.


----------



## so_stush

My crown hates being in a ponytail or a bun. It gets so matted!

At this point, it's almost comical to say I'm still transitioning. At 107 weeks in I have about 3 inches of relaxer left!   I handle my hair as if it is all natural and don't sweat the condition of my ends anymore because they'll be gone soon!!


----------



## beauti

*straightened my hair for the new year*


----------



## bluevalentine

Hey everyone!  Been lurking heavily in this thread for awhile...i'm currently 17 months post and am not sure when i'm going to big chop but it will definitely be after the 24 month mark.  I previously had been doing braidouts, buns, flat iron, etc and am just so over dealing with my hair.  So i'm currently in marley twists and plan on wearing them for at least a month then giving my hair a break then back to braids or marley twists.  Its been such a lifesaver getting them installed as i don't have to worry about my transitioning hair.  Anyhow, just checkin in!


----------



## Amarilles

21 months in today. From the beginning I always said I would not greet 2014 with transitioning hair but here I am  I'm getting married in late July, a few weeks ago I decided that I'll cut in August (preferably on the 2nd) after 28 months. 

I'm so excited to finally see an end to this mess


----------



## Mjon912

Happy New Year!!!!

Checking In.... I had to take the braids out... They just make me look so much younger then I am which is nice on regular days but when I want to dress up and go out with the hubby I look silly... Vain yup, I don't care lol... I'm back to my straight hair! I'll just wear it in a bun like I've been doing for the past year and a half!

Hey and welcome sweetface252.... Glad to have you, were both 17 months into our transition! Yay for us! Keep up the good work!

freckledface good luck with your transition!


----------



## janaq2003

Ok. What am I doing wrong? I flat ironed a small section of my hair and it looked a fool. Where the relaxed hair meets with natural would not blend at all. Should I just forget ever doing an iron out until I end my transition?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'll be 9 months post tomorrow. Its a bit surreal....In 3 more months I'll actually be 1 year post and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Napp

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'll be 9 months post tomorrow. Its a bit surreal....In 3 more months I'll actually be 1 year post and I couldn't be happier.



congrats!


----------



## bluevalentine

janaq2003 said:


> Ok. What am I doing wrong? I flat ironed a small section of my hair and it looked a fool. Where the relaxed hair meets with natural would not blend at all. Should I just forget ever doing an iron out until I end my transition?



 i feel your pain.  at a certain point in my transition i decided to hang up trying to flatiron and wear my hair straight.  it took entirely too long to do for the amount of time i was able to keep it straight and purty  erplexed i tried every trick and every type of product known and it would still poof up entirely too soon and the two textures just didn't look right.  and since i didn't want to heat damage or heat train my natural hair i decided to work with my natural hair and i'm so glad i did.  

maybe some other ladies can chime in with more sound advice for wearing straight styles while transitioning.


----------



## naija24

so...a couple of things:

i don't think i'm ever gonna big chop. i think i'm just gonna give up relaxers. i am now traumatized by haircuts so the idea of chopping 4 inches at once seems scary to me now. i don't think i'm willing to do that just to claim to be natural (if i say, for instance, haven't gotten a relaxer in 2 years)

also, i feel better about transitioning now. i don't know why. i think seeing my sister's big full BSL hair made me feel better. it can be done. it just takes resolve. and i was talking to my bf and i really don't think he'd leave me anymore if i chopped my hair off or went natural. i think our relationship surpassed that point. if i did BC, he'd just ask that I wear braids until it was longer, which I'm totally fine with.

Now, serious question: how do i shampoo my braids? these things are starting to itch like hell. I have been spraying Aussie Leave in at the base of all my braids 2x daily because it's very watery. It's helped. But now I think I legit need to shampoo and condition my hair. Suggestions?


----------



## Britt

Had about 2 inches cut off last wknd. My hair feels much better. I think I'll start to slowly cut it as it grows out. I decided to lay off the heat today so I washed it and did a braid out on damp hair. 
Here's my new growth

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

You texture is SO pretty. What do you think it is? 3c? 4a? 4b?


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Britt  You texture is SO pretty. What do you think it is? 3c? 4a? 4b?



Wow, thank u! 
Def all of the above as I hv different textures everywhere. The top and middle of my hair was loose 3c waves, the back pic posted there is a 4a, and the areas by my ears are 4a/b idk ? Some parts of my nape are also a 3c. I def hv a hybrid of hair types. It's annoying.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trclemons

My year of "wigging it" is going well.  I've gotten tons of compliments on my 1st wig, but I've warned my co-workers that there will be other visitors throughout the year.  I didn't want them to be caught off guard with my different styles and colors of wigs.  

The hardest part has been not washing my hair on the weekends and seeing how frizzy my beehive cornrows look.  My main goal was to reduce manipulating my hair this year, but I am about to have a fit with it not looking neat.  I don't know if I can make it a full month, but I will see how I feel at the 2 week mark, which is January 11th.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm trying to make a year long transition I'm only in almost 16 wks. and I don't think I'm going to make it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

lisanaturally

You can do it! If I can do it, anyone can.....trust me lol.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lisanaturally
> 
> You can do it! If I can do it, anyone can.....trust me lol.



Thanks EnExitStageLeft! I'm going to hang in there.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 
What are you conditioning with? What do you do a braid out with?

Also when you go to the salon do you let them know you got the de treatment done?


----------



## sharifeh

I'm 5 months post tomorrow 
Only a bajillion months to go


----------



## naija24

sharifeh, how long are you planning to transition?

I can't wait to be five months in March. If I can get to that, then I think it'll be smooth sailing after that.


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> Britt What are you conditioning with? What do you do a braid out with?  Also when you go to the salon do you let them know you got the de treatment done?



sharifeh, any treatment that was on my hair I'm sure has been rinsed off for sure by now. I've clarified multiple times and I can tell there's nothing else on my hair. When I go to the salon I go with the conditioner in my hair and have them rinse it out, rollerset and blow. 
As of lately I've been loving Naturelle Grows conditioners on my hair!!! I also use Darcy's pumpkin seed which has been a staple for over a year at least. 
I still haven't found the right products for my braid outs and I'm playing around with what I hv. For this braid out I used whipped jelly by Hairveda and some of my moisturizer by naturelle grow. 

Attached r pics of how it turned out today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

I'm also 10.5 months post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

To remind myself how dedicated I am to this I did my first trim. About 3 inches my cut a lil more tomorrow I really miss having shoulder length braid outs. Besides my ends look good now. Being on the growth train I see I shoukdve been cutting more.


----------



## shortt29

Almost 2years post! Hang in there ladies...it gets better  I never BC'd just ver small trims here and there...my permed ends mostly snapped off from improper handling in the beginning of my transition. I couldn't be happier with my hair as it is now and I do it all myself now...I was a true and faithful salon head from about age 5 to 35


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt You hair is so beautiful.  on making it to 10.5 months post. Thats flippin' awesome!

freckledface Pretty ends give me life. I think thats why i love trimming so much lol

shortt29

 girl! Thats a tremendous accomplishment.


----------



## freckledface

EnExitStageLeft yes I'm SUPPOSED to wash tomorrow but I'm seriously rethinking it. And you've got some good growth if you do a lot of trimming. I've been following you and you've cone a very long way this year.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

freckledface

yeah I'm a trim-a-holic lol. I've cut maybe 2-3 inches within the last month and a half alone lol. Thank you for the kind words though. Hopefully I can have the same results this year.


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Britt You hair is so beautiful.  on making it to 10.5 months post. Thats flippin' awesome!


 

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## naija24

How many years months weeks would it take for my hair to get this long (she looks to have a blowout)? I would feel comfortable with an Afro this bi once I'm done transitioning.



I'm debating chopping my hair around my birthday if I have 4 inches of growth. That would put me at neck length


----------



## Gryphyn

naija24 said:


> How many years months weeks would it take for my hair to get this long (she looks to have a blowout)? I would feel comfortable with an Afro this bi once I'm done transitioning.
> 
> I'm debating chopping my hair around my birthday if I have 4 inches of growth. That would put me at neck length



If that's a blow out, I'd say 1-2 years. Not that long at all!


----------



## naija24

OMG you don't think she has long hair?? I think her hair is crazy long. I am not sure Id even want hair an inch more than that


----------



## sharifeh

naija24 said:


> sharifeh, how long are you planning to transition?
> 
> I can't wait to be five months in March. If I can get to that, then I think it'll be smooth sailing after that.



naija24 
I don't have a specific time goal but I don't want super short hair so it's gonna be awhile...

I'm gonna try to grow some hair, I'm flirting with the idea of ordering hairfinity


----------



## sharifeh

Britt

Your hair is so pretty! You seem to have such a good handle on your hair!!


----------



## janaq2003

It will be a year for me March 9th. I have the itch ...to cut these strings off!! Anyone else planning on bc'ing within the next 3-6 months?


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> 
> Your hair is so pretty! You seem to have such a good handle on your hair!!




@shrarifeh Really? Thank you! Trust me, it's a lot of trial and error and I take it day by day. I've been using a good amount of heat and I somewhat fear heat damage at this stage, I notice I have a straightish piece in my bang area I think. Tmrw I will find a way to pin up my stale braid out, and tmrw I will def have to rebraid so my hair won't have a matted look. I'm trying to balance using heat and not using it.. Not using it will mean I have to rebraid/retwist nightly or at least every other night.


----------



## Britt

Pinned back my hair this morning. Will rebraid tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Uh I regret my decision to wash my hair I should've gone to the salon, I was about to cry my new growth is insane  
I'm DCing right now with sitrinillah and macadamia nut mask and cocasta shikakai oil 
I need it I hope it's easier to comb after this jeez 
Pray for me ladies


----------



## havilland

sharifeh said:


> Uh I regret my decision to wash my hair I should've gone to the salon, I was about to cry my new growth is insane
> I'm DCing right now with sitrinillah and macadamia nut mask and cocasta shikakai oil
> I need it I hope it's easier to comb after this jeez
> Pray for me ladies



Did u detangle before washing?  if u didnt, start incorporating that tactic into your routine. As ur new growth gets longer you are goin to have to do that. 

Oil your roots before you detangle and use your fingers first. 

Also, apply some leave in heavily to the ends of your hair that is still relaxed to weight it down. I discovered this makes it easier to detangle. 

Next time do these steps Before you wash.  

Let me know how it turns out and good luck.


----------



## sharifeh

havilland said:


> Did u detangle before washing?  if u didnt, start incorporating that tactic into your routine. As ur new growth gets longer you are goin to have to do that.
> 
> Oil your roots before you detangle and use your fingers first.
> 
> Also, apply some leave in heavily to the ends of your hair that is still relaxed to weight it down. I discovered this makes it easier to detangle.
> 
> Next time do these steps Before you wash.
> 
> Let me know how it turns out and good luck.



I didnt really detangle before washing but luckily was pressed by a stylist two weeks prior so it was really straight and not super tangled. I think that was my saving grace. I did a very preliminary sloppy pre-poo for a few minutes, I'll try to pre-poo for longer next time and I'll comb through a little bit like you said. 
The DC really saved me. My hair I think was easier to comb after. I lost a lot of hair but I also hadnt washed in two weeks. It took me forever to rollerset but it didn't come out totally terrible . Roots are poofy but oddly enough my rollerset got a lot of compliments the next day.   Unfortunately for most of this transition I think I should rely on a stylist to press my hair out. It's easiest to maintain but I also want to know that I can handle it on my own if I need to. 

I hadn't washed my hair on my own since I was 3-4 months post ( because of salon blow outs/flatiron) so I just panicked when I got into the shower and I saw this big afro connected to straight stringy hair, ahhh it was crazy, I wanted to scream and cry   My hair is so dense it takes forever to detangle and style too smh

thanks for looking out havilland 
I really want to be like you guys and not be overwhelmed by own hair, you guys are soo good!! especially ya'll EnExitStageLeft Britt


----------



## havilland

sharifeh said:


> I didnt really detangle before washing but luckily was pressed by a stylist two weeks prior so it was really straight and not super tangled. I think that was my saving grace. I did a very preliminary sloppy pre-poo for a few minutes, I'll try to pre-poo for longer next time and I'll comb through a little bit like you said.
> The DC really saved me. My hair I think was easier to comb after. I lost a lot of hair but I also hadnt washed in two weeks. It took me forever to rollerset but it didn't come out totally terrible . Roots are poofy but oddly enough my rollerset got a lot of compliments the next day.   Unfortunately for most of this transition I think I should rely on a stylist to press my hair out. It's easiest to maintain but I also want to know that I can handle it on my own if I need to.
> 
> I hadn't washed my hair on my own since I was 3-4 months post ( because of salon blow outs/flatiron) so I just panicked when I got into the shower and I saw this big afro connected to straight stringy hair, ahhh it was crazy, I wanted to scream and cry   My hair is so dense it takes forever to detangle and style too smh
> 
> thanks for looking out havilland
> I really want to be like you guys and not be overwhelmed by own hair, you guys are soo good!! especially ya'll EnExitStageLeft Britt



I'm not gonna put you in time out this time!  But as the "big momma" up in here i Def should!  LOL

However please Know that you ALWAYS have to detangle before wetting your hair.  That is not a step to be skipped!  EVER.  You are transitioning cus u want to keep your hair. The quickest way to land in big chop land is to skip a detangle and wet some two week hair. 

Rant over......

I'm glad ur hair is ok.  Truly. 

I am attaching a chunk of hair that I lost the time I decided to do what u did......as inspiration for u and a good luck charm. Carry it with u like a magical fairy loc.  lol!


----------



## Britt

sharifeh, don't be discouraged, trust me-- I know it's hard. Honestly, the hardest part so far for me has been months 5,6,7 -- basically up until the time I got the treatment. I'm sure the treatment has worn off my hair but for the past 8 weeks I've been alternating between blow drying at home and getting my roots blown at the salon.  Now I'm 10.5 months post and plan to lay off the heat for a while which means I'll be wearing textured styles. I'm dci'ing my hair now at 10.5 months post and honestly my hair feels much easier to deal with and less bothersome than it did earlier on. Keep on pressing on  . Use this time to learn your hair, learn what products you like, what styles work for you. 

When I was earlier on in my transition I was miserable honestly. Damn miserable. My new growth felt dry, unbearable, just miserable honestly. I was wearing my hair in the same style everyday -- my hair slicked back into a ponytail. Now I realize that when I wash my hair, I either have to do a braid out/twist out, or I have the option of blow drying it.  If I do a braid out, I know that I will have to be rebraiding it during the week. At first that idea sounded annoying to me, but I'm realizing that I have to treat my hair differently than when it was fully relaxed, my transitioning/natural hair might take some more time.   

Play with your hair, and *get to know it*, everyone has different hair and only you know what products work, styling, etc will work for you. Use this time to become familiar with your hair.  Do you have staple products that work for you? Also, have you tried washing in sections? It takes much longer but it makes things easier. I'm honestly learning as I go along. I'm learning to balance my heat usage, learning to style my hair. This didn't come so easy to me as it may seem. I looked at my bangs, I  noticed I have straight pieces there -- that could be from me blow drying my hair or getting my roots blow. Either way -- that let me know that right now I need a rest from heat. Trial and error. Trial and error. 

Be encouraged and keep pushing through. Find some staple products, section your when you style it, detangle from the bottom going up, start doing some braid outs and learn how to style those. If you have a stylist that's reliable, get your hair flat ironed once in a while.  

I'd spend tons of time reading curly nikki, natural hair blogs, scouring the net for help with transitioning and what helped me mostly is just trying to learn my hair and deal with it as I go along. When I'm fully natural I'll be learning too -- learning how to style it, learning what styles work for me, what products yield best twist out/braid out. Learning how long my hair will take to dry, etc. 

For ex, I've always been a proponent of poo'ing my hair. Well, after doing braidouts this whole week and using moisturizer and product in my hair, I couldn't wait to shampoo my hair this morning! I don't think I could be a cowash person. I use more product on my hair now that I'm transitioning and therefore need to lather up my hair.


----------



## havilland

Britt


U aint neva lied! Months 2-7 are a beast.  At ten months u know what u r doing and it gets easier. At least it did for me. Months 10-19/20 were nice!


----------



## Britt

havilland said:


> @Britt
> 
> 
> U aint neva lied! Months 2-7 are a beast.  At ten months u know what u r doing and it gets easier. At least it did for me. Months 10-19/20 were nice!



Yesssss! As crazy as it sounds, my hair feels less strenuous to deal with now. Earlier on in my transition was more difficult for me. I have staple dc's and leave ins, I have something to smooth my edges. My challenge lies more in styling my hair.


----------



## sharifeh

havilland

Ok lesson learned  
I Don't want to put myself through that stress again so next time I wash my hair at home I will section , pre poo and comb it 
I do wanna hold onto my ends for as long as possible chopping scares me

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Britt

Thanks for your post! One thing I realized from the wash day from hell is that my new growth does NOT like a lot of my products . That was also panicking me, I'm gonna have to find some conditioner for my new growth! It's not too find of what I have . But yeah I've heard everywhere that the in between stage is the hardest so I'm gonna try my hardest to hold on until May and see how I feel then

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

This is the mantra' I live by concerning my hair.

"Work with it, not against it"

If my hair wants to be detangled daily....I DO IT!

If my hair desires to be steamed......I DO IT!

If my hair desires to trimmed....I DO IT!

If I find I'm being overwhelmed I take breaks. I'll straighten or blow dry and just leave it that way until I'm ready to wash again......Works every time. 

Also, DO WHAT WORKS FOR YOU! 

Research EVERYTHING! Britt gave you excellent advice. Get into reading blogs, google different techniques, PM people w/ pretty hair (I KILLS THIS! Ask havilland about me lol)

Also, if you prefer your hair straighter try looking into alternatives. Like banding, curlformers, etc. 

I'm only 9 months post, so I'm relatively new to this. But I plan to grow with my hair. Its a learning process. Don't let it consume you.


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> 
> Thanks for your post! One thing I realized from the wash day from hell is that my new growth does NOT like a lot of my products . That was also panicking me, I'm gonna have to find some conditioner for my new growth! It's not too find of what I have . But yeah I've heard everywhere that the in between stage is the hardest so I'm gonna try my hardest to hold on until May and see how I feel then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I understand. You'll realize as your hair grows out what it needs more of. Do you have staple dc's and products that work for you? Keep trying out some new conditioners. You'll get excited when you find ones that work for your hair  

At this stage now that getting up in there in my transition, I have more anxiety about what my hair will look like when it's fully natural, how will my styles turn out, I'll have to learn to style my braid outs/twist outs. Eventually I'd like to branch out in flexi rods as my natural hair gets longer.


----------



## BlueNile

I made it one year on January 5th! woohoo! I'm blowing it out and flat ironing it tonight.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

BlueNile

WOOT WOOT!

One year mark, your officially a transitioning OG! When you straighten we need pics....LOTS AND LOTS OF PICS! lol


----------



## BlueNile

EnExitStageLeft said:


> BlueNile
> 
> WOOT WOOT!
> 
> One year mark, your officially a transitioning OG! When you straighten we need pics....LOTS AND LOTS OF PICS! lol



Hehe, thank you! I will post some pics tomorrow if I can get some more free time!...getting ready to watch Breaking Dawn 2 in 30 mins....I know I know...don't judge me


----------



## BlueNile

Also real quick ladies...I don't know if it's been posted here already because I haven't kept up with this thread, BUT if you are having problems with dryness and getting your waves and curls to pop, then try the new formula S Curl no drip spray bottle moisturizer that contains argan oil. That stuff changed the game for me and made it a piece of cake. I buy it by the gallon now, lol. Give it a try


----------



## sharifeh

Britt said:


> I understand. You'll realize as your hair grows out what it needs more of. Do you have staple dc's and products that work for you? Keep trying out some new conditioners. You'll get excited when you find ones that work for your hair
> 
> At this stage now that getting up in there in my transition, I have more anxiety about what my hair will look like when it's fully natural, how will my styles turn out, I'll have to learn to style my braid outs/twist outs. Eventually I'd like to branch out in flexi rods as my natural hair gets longer.



well sitrinillah seems to work pretty well for both textures, so does the macadmia nut mask 
there are so many others that i haven't tried yet , i'm gonna research conditioners that ladies with super coily tightly packed dense hair use


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> This is the mantra' I live by concerning my hair.
> 
> "Work with it, not against it"
> 
> If my hair wants to be detangled daily....I DO IT!
> 
> If my hair desires to be steamed......I DO IT!
> 
> If my hair desires to trimmed....I DO IT!
> 
> If I find I'm being overwhelmed I take breaks. I'll straighten or blow dry and just leave it that way until I'm ready to wash again......Works every time.
> 
> Also, DO WHAT WORKS FOR YOU!
> 
> Research EVERYTHING! Britt gave you excellent advice. Get into reading blogs, google different techniques, PM people w/ pretty hair (I KILLS THIS! Ask havilland about me lol)
> 
> Also, if you prefer your hair straighter try looking into alternatives. Like banding, curlformers, etc.
> 
> I'm only 9 months post, so I'm relatively new to this. But I plan to grow with my hair. Its a learning process. Don't let it consume you.



thanks for the support girl, i love your hair
i've been wanting a steamer for so long


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

No problem girl


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My hair with conditioner added. I cannot wait to be fully natural.


----------



## janaq2003

EnExitStageLeft.. you were texlaxed before your transition right?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

janaq2003

Sure was


----------



## janaq2003

EnExitStageLeft said:


> janaq2003
> 
> Sure was



EnExitStageLeft.. so do think it has made your transition easier?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@janaq2003

Honestly, no. Transitioning is plain hard for a fine strand sista like me. 

I honestly roll with the punches and make the best of it and it works. 

Its pretty much all I can do.


----------



## naija24

Tired of these braids already lawd. I miss my own hair. But I keep telling myself that it will be worth it in the end when i have almost 2.5 inches of solid new growth to play with and straighten!!

I'm just terrified of these loose braids in the back. They slipped down a good inch on at least 5-6 of them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Can I join? I'm about 13 weeks post right now, I've tried to transition before but that was an epic fail. Last time I made it to 7 months and it was beyond difficult to manage my hair, the detangling sessions were a nightmare and drove me insane. I  have very tightly coiled and compact new growth, also parts of my hair are coarse. I had so many single strand knots, breakage, and my hair matted so bad that I had to cut a few pieces of my hair.. ..This is my last attempt at this point to see if I can do it. I'm not doing this because I'm anti- relaxer or had major issues with them, I'm just curious to know my natural hair. My hair is about BSL now but I know I need to trim a little off. 

I'm also style challenged, I wear a bun everyday. I
Have been moisturizing my new growth every other day at least and baggying, but it still feels dry as hell. I'm going to need ya'll to pray for me to see if I can make it this time for real lol cause I was contemplating buying a relaxer this week.. I already have single strand knots..  :-((


----------



## Britt

Washed my hair Saturday and was too lazy to braid it up, so I went back to my earlier transitioning days and put it in a wet ponytail. The back of my hair is matted and hard to comb and annoying to deal with. Just a reminder that it's prob better that I work with my hair while it's in a textured styled or use heat to straighten it out. Tonight if I'm up to it I'll do a braid out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I really want to know how ladies are able to successfully wash their hair braided. I have attempted to do this and I felt like I couldn't get my hair cleansed well enough and my hair was still a tangled mess. right now I've been washing my hair in 3 sections but loose.. detangling my hair wet feels like the only way to really detangling. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

My new growth is getting out of control, I'm so used to dealing with my texlaxed hair its always been so easy to detangle. Now when I get to my roots its a different story. I need to look into a good detangler. Still positive about my transition though


----------



## sharifeh

I went to see my stylist yesterday. The breakage at my demarcation line is stressing me out so much even though a certain amount of it is to be expected ... 
I'm not a weave person, I'm not anti weave anymore since joining the hair boards but I was never interested 
Now I'm interested  if I could hide my hair for even 3 weeks it would be worth it so it could get a bit of rest from it and not have all the breakage stress me out 

How do you ladies deal with demarcation line stuff? 
Sorry for being a negative Nancy in this thread lately it is just tough man but I don't want to give up

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## so_stush

flyygirlll2 said:


> I really want to know how ladies are able to successfully wash their hair braided. I have attempted to do this and I felt like I couldn't get my hair cleansed well enough and my hair was still a tangled mess. right now I've been washing my hair in 3 sections but loose.. detangling my hair wet feels like the only way to really detangling. I'm at a loss.



I only shampoo my scalp. I did loose braids so I still had acces to my scalp, shampooed and squeezed the suds down the braid. Then I rises. I was still able to manipulate the hair closest to the scalp. 

Then I just applied conditioner to each braid. Sometimes I I braided and detangle  after I deep conditioned. Then I rebraided. I used the same braids for my braidout or to braid to air dry. 

I don't wash in braids any more. As my roots for thicker and my ends got thinner the braided ends tangled a lot when wet. 

Hth. Good luck!  It gets easier and I can say my transition has been worth it. I lovely textured hair way more than my straight hair!


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> I went to see my stylist yesterday. The breakage at my demarcation line is stressing me out so much even though a certain amount of it is to be expected ...
> I'm not a weave person, I'm not anti weave anymore since joining the hair boards but I was never interested
> Now I'm interested  if I could hide my hair for even 3 weeks it would be worth it so it could get a bit of rest from it and not have all the breakage stress me out
> 
> How do you ladies deal with demarcation line stuff?
> Sorry for being a negative Nancy in this thread lately it is just tough man but I don't want to give up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Awwww sharifeh !!! It's rough. I use to read this thread earlier on in my transition and still be frustrated with my hair. Even tempted to relax it again . How are you wearing your hair on a daily basis? Are you trying to comb dry hair from root to tip? Have you tried braid outs/ twists outs? Also, what helped me immensely was blow drying. Idk how you feel about heat but blow drying my hair weekly made a HUGE difference in how I started to feel about my hair. I was able to easily put in a ponytail, or a bun. Easy to comb. Now I took 2 weeks off of using heat. I'll see how I feel this wknd as to whether or not I use heat. Trying to find a good balance. 

Also, I KEEP a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee on hand. I LOVE it for my transitioning hair as well. I apply it to my hair in 4 quadrants and literally saturate each section so that ALL my new growth is covered thoroughly. I use it with heat, lightly poo it out and then follow up w/ a moisturizing conditioner. 

A weave is def a good protective style. It will take your mind off your hair, and allow you to look cute. Just be careful with your leave out. You don't want it to become heat damaged or anything. 

Next Tuesday I'll be 11 months post, and I kid you not --- I HONESTLY *didn't think* I'd make it this far. As crazy as it sounds, I felt more bothered and annoyed much earlier on in my transition. My only problem is that I can get lazy. For ex, I've been meaning to do a braid out all week, and I've been wearing my hair brushed back in a low small bun. I'll have to do a braid out on Friday night only b/c I'm going out and want to look nice . 

I also urge you to do what's best for *you* and try not to be deterred by what other naturals/transitioners are doing. How are you most comfy wearing your hair? Why do you want to go natural? What's your desired aesthetic? All these things matter honestly. I've asked myself these questions and kept it real with myself. Honestly speaking, there are A LOT of natural styles that I simply do not see myself wearing. I'm almost 32, work corporate, have a more of a classic/preppyish at times style, so I don't desire certain styles. Even the styles that I do think is trendy and big and fabulous I'd have to reserve those for the weekend.


----------



## Britt

I admit, I've reached this far along in my transition and I'm most nervous about what I'll look like natural. That's what's starting to come to the surface now. When I decided to go natural, I kept bemoaning the transitioning part. Now I'm kinda concerned what I'll look like, how will my hair look styled, how long will my learning curve take to perfect my styles? I realize that I'll no longer have my crutch of just putting my hair back in a ponytail or pinning it up and running through the door like I did all these years I was relaxed. I also don't plan to chop before June.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh said:


> I went to see my stylist yesterday. The breakage at my demarcation line is stressing me out so much even though a certain amount of it is to be expected ...
> I'm not a weave person, I'm not anti weave anymore since joining the hair boards but I was never interested
> Now I'm interested  if I could hide my hair for even 3 weeks it would be worth it so it could get a bit of rest from it and not have all the breakage stress me out
> 
> How do you ladies deal with demarcation line stuff?
> Sorry for being a negative Nancy in this thread lately it is just tough man but I don't want to give up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I don't. My hair is stretched 100% percent of the time. I band my hair ALL the time. While its still there....its not as obvious. 

And honey if air drying aint working Use a blow dryer weekly. Or maybe even roller set.

there are some transitioners who have excellent retention that way.

 don't let it get you down


----------



## beauti

*honestly I can't wait to play in my natural hair. I'm so sick of my weak, scraggly looking relaxed ends hanging on to my beautiful natural hair. Once upon a time the thought of not relaxing my hair gave me heart palpitations  now I find myself looking forward to the day when I will reach for those scissors and snip snip. Eight months to go till then *


----------



## flyygirlll2

so_stush said:


> I only shampoo my scalp. I did loose braids so I still had acces to my scalp, shampooed and squeezed the suds down the braid. Then I rises. I was still able to manipulate the hair closest to the scalp.  Then I just applied conditioner to each braid. Sometimes I I braided and detangle  after I deep conditioned. Then I rebraided. I used the same braids for my braidout or to braid to air dry.  I don't wash in braids any more. As my roots for thicker and my ends got thinner the braided ends tangled a lot when wet.  Hth. Good luck!  It gets easier and I can say my transition has been worth it. I lovely textured hair way more than my straight hair!



Yeah, that's been part of the problem I've experienced in terms of the braided ends unraveling along with the rest of my hair. I will attempt to do it again. I've been air drying in twist lately, but I might just venture into blow drying my hair with cool/cold air using the tension method just so I can stretch my new growth. So far things are ok, I have had a few SSK's which are the devil, but otherwise I haven't  had insane tangles yet that would make me want to throw in the towel lol. Now I just use grape seed oil with castor oil on my roots overnight and it's been helping a bit in softening my hair, crossing my fingers that it stays that way.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I don't. My hair is stretched 100% percent of the time. I band my hair ALL the time. While its still there....its not as obvious.  And honey if air drying aint working Use a blow dryer weekly. Or maybe even roller set.  there are some transitioners who have excellent retention that way.   don't let it get you down



How do you band your hair? I've been air drying in twist which is ok but I want to stretch my hair more cause my new growth is so coiled.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 
I haven't tried braid outs and twist-outs yet because my ends are totally bone straight I'm also don't really know how to braid or twist. I'm wearing it straight, I rely on the salon for blowouts and at home I do roller sets  I haven't done any protein treatments since the DE treatment because I figured I'm not supposed to ... Is that wrong? The DE treatment is still on my hair I can smell it , I want to go natural because I can't retain length as a relaxed head and the only time I had super duper long hair was before the relaxer  I like relaxed hair though, I like straight hair, I also want to wear my hair stretched most of the time ... I'm excited going natural I really am but this stage is hard , I want to cry seeing my hair break off  I don't want to be forced to chop , making the decision to chop is one thing being forced to chop because of breakage would be devastating  I'm just scared now of that possibility so I'm really going to take all of your advice and really baby my hair , I'll buy a million silk scarves and pillowcases if I have to I need to keep these ends for a year lmao   





			
				Britt said:
			
		

> Awwww sharifeh !!! It's rough. I use to read this thread earlier on in my transition and still be frustrated with my hair. Even tempted to relax it again . How are you wearing your hair on a daily basis? Are you trying to comb dry hair from root to tip? Have you tried braid outs/ twists outs? Also, what helped me immensely was blow drying. Idk how you feel about heat but blow drying my hair weekly made a HUGE difference in how I started to feel about my hair. I was able to easily put in a ponytail, or a bun. Easy to comb. Now I took 2 weeks off of using heat. I'll see how I feel this wknd as to whether or not I use heat. Trying to find a good balance.  Also, I KEEP a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee on hand. I LOVE it for my transitioning hair as well. I apply it to my hair in 4 quadrants and literally saturate each section so that ALL my new growth is covered thoroughly. I use it with heat, lightly poo it out and then follow up w/ a moisturizing conditioner.  A weave is def a good protective style. It will take your mind off your hair, and allow you to look cute. Just be careful with your leave out. You don't want it to become heat damaged or anything.  Next Tuesday I'll be 11 months post, and I kid you not --- I HONESTLY didn't think I'd make it this far. As crazy as it sounds, I felt more bothered and annoyed much earlier on in my transition. My only problem is that I can get lazy. For ex, I've been meaning to do a braid out all week, and I've been wearing my hair brushed back in a low small bun. I'll have to do a braid out on Friday night only b/c I'm going out and want to look nice .  I also urge you to do what's best for you and try not to be deterred by what other naturals/transitioners are doing. How are you most comfy wearing your hair? Why do you want to go natural? What's your desired aesthetic? All these things matter honestly. I've asked myself these questions and kept it real with myself. Honestly speaking, there are A LOT of natural styles that I simply do not see myself wearing. I'm almost 32, work corporate, have a more of a classic/preppyish at times style, so I don't desire certain styles. Even the styles that I do think is trendy and big and fabulous I'd have to reserve those for the weekend.


  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

beauti said:
			
		

> honestly I can't wait to play in my natural hair. I'm so sick of my weak, scraggly looking relaxed ends hanging on to my beautiful natural hair. Once upon a time the thought of not relaxing my hair gave me heart palpitations  now I find myself looking forward to the day when I will reach for those scissors and snip snip. Eight months to go till then



beauti 
How far along are you? 
I can't wait till my natural hair is long enough that cutting off the relaxed hair doesn't give me a heart attack,

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

Took me 3 months but I am finally okay with not getting relaxers anymore. Thanks LHCF.

now I just need to figure out what kind of naturalhead I want to be.


----------



## beauti

*sharifeh I'm 64 weeks post. I honestly don't care how long my natural hair gets, I'm cutting off my relaxed ends at two years post. I cared before my transition but at this point I'm just ready to let it all go! Just not like...tomorrow *


----------



## naija24

Just loosened a twist to feel my hair underneath. GOD I MISSED MY LOOSE HAIR. I can't believe I was considering locs for three days. Lawd have mercy. I still don't want a relaxer but I think straight haired or heat trained natural is the obvious choice for me. 

I have good half inch of new growth at the nape so that is nice. It's only been about 3.5 weeks too. 

8 more weeks in braids to go! I'll be 12 weeks post relaxer on Sunday.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

flyygirlll2

Here You Go: How I Band

HTH's


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> flyygirlll2  Here You Go: How I Band  HTH's




thanks girl, I will check it out


----------



## bebezazueta

Yay!  5 months post today. Time to wash again. Put this bun in a week ago.


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> I haven't tried braid outs and twist-outs yet because my ends are totally bone straight I'm *also don't really know how to braid or twist*. *I'm wearing it straight, I rely on the salon for blowouts and at home I do roller sets* I haven't done any protein treatments since the DE treatment because I figured I'm not supposed to ... Is that wrong? The DE treatment is still on my hair I can smell it , I want to go natural because I can't retain length as a relaxed head and the only time I had super duper long hair was before the relaxer I like relaxed hair though, I like straight hair, I also want to wear my hair stretched most of the time ... I'm excited going natural I really am but this stage is hard , I want to cry seeing my hair break off I don't want to be forced to chop , making the decision to chop is one thing being forced to chop because of breakage would be devastating I'm just scared now of that possibility so I'm really going to take all of your advice and really baby my hair , I'll buy a million silk scarves and pillowcases if I have to I need to keep these ends for a year lmao Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
sharifeh Ohhhh ok. I wasn't sure how you were wearing your hair. Do you plan to wear your hair straight through the remainder of your transition? How are your rollersets coming along at the salon? I hope you have a stylist that is totally ok with managing your two textures . If you're wearing your hair straight, then it should be easier to handle during the week. 

I forgot that you have the DE, yes -- they said that eliminates the need for a protein treatment. Mine has I think been wore off and I've used my Emergencee multiple times. How do you plan to wear your hair once your fully natural? Straight mostly? If you continue to keep straightening it throughout your transition you'll eventually have 'heat trained hair'. I also think it's easier to not be so tempted to big chop soo soon if you're wearing your hair straight. You could just start to trim the ends every so often as you go along. I'm a few days shy of 11 months post and there's no way I could imagine chopping now . I think my hair would be sooo short and awkward looking, not interested


----------



## SuchaLady

bebezazueta said:


> Yay!  5 months post today. Time to wash again. Put this bun in a week ago.



bebezazueta What type of gel are you using? 

Girls I'm having the craziest problem. I can't get all my hair in a ponytail. Meaning it'll still be puffy like I made it loose on purpose which is not the goal  Do I have to pull and smooth a little harder before putting the ponytail holder on? The back is the worst. I didn't want to pull too hard but now I see I may have to.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> @bebezazueta What type of gel are you using?
> 
> Girls I'm having the craziest problem. I can't get all my hair in a ponytail. Meaning it'll still be puffy like I made it loose on purpose which is not the goal  Do I have to pull and smooth a little harder before putting the ponytail holder on? The back is the worst. I didn't want to pull too hard but now I see I may have to.


 

How far along are you? If you're trying to comb dry hair from root to tip that might be hard getting your ponytail to be as smooth/slick as you desire.


----------



## SuchaLady

Britt said:


> How far along are you? If you're trying to comb dry hair from root to tip that might be hard getting your ponytail to be as smooth/slick as you desire.



I braided this week just to stretch my hair a little so I didn't try to comb. Just raked with my fingers. No idea how many weeks post I am  I relaxed last February and had an underprocessed corrective in July so I'm clueless as to how to count my weeks post.


----------



## SuchaLady

I want that juicy, slick, curls and waves look to my buns. I got the texture part down but they aren't juicy and slick looking. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## freckledface

I'd like to know how to get a sleek bun too. My hair so so thick it just looks poofy. 

I'm right at 16 weeks post which isn't very far but it is the farthest I've gone without a relaxer. Last time I relaxed it was at 16 weeks and I could've gone farther but my friend was in town and I'd rather her do it for me than have to myself. I'm thinking I'll prob have a hard time around 20 weeks or so but smooth sailing so far. I'm in a braid out bun. Edges a lil rough but with it being so curly it don't matter. Lol.


----------



## bebezazueta

SuchaLady said:


> bebezazueta What type of gel are you using?  Girls I'm having the craziest problem. I can't get all my hair in a ponytail. Meaning it'll still be puffy like I made it loose on purpose which is not the goal  Do I have to pull and smooth a little harder before putting the ponytail holder on? The back is the worst. I didn't want to pull too hard but now I see I may have to.



 It took me a while to get here. I got great advice from EnExitStageLeft  She recommended the pink ecostyler gel.  But here's what I did:  

Shampoo - african black soap shampoo (sulfate free) 
Protein - joico kpak knockoff from Sally's Moisture - nexxus humectress knockoff from Sally's  
Soak up the excess water in tshirt for 15 minutes Liquid leave in - yellow roux treatment and shine (moisture) 
Creamy leave in- Giovanni direct leave in 

I detangle in the shower while rinsing moisturizing DC out  I do a light detangle and using my hands I start to work up or down in a ponytail. Yes my arms were hurting and it took a few minutes. Take 1 hand and hold your pony and then I used elasta qp mango butter around my edgers and nape. Smooth that through. Then I took pink Eco styler gel and did the same. Smoothing with my hands. When you have your desired look. Secure with ouch less band.   

This lasts until I wash it out. I touch up my edges with coconut oil, elasta qp mango butter or Eco styler depending if I need shine, moisture or hold. I either bun, braid or flexi rod set my ponytail. I don't take down my bun and I am not experiencing breakage. My hair is 4A coarse and the protein moisture balance keeps it resilient.   
HTH!

  ETA SuchaLady freckledface at first I wasn't putting enough gel. So after I apply it, I turn to the side to see if I still see curls/frizz. If I do, I apply more. You have to attack them edges from all angles. LOL!  My edges are 4b, everything else is a course 4a except my fragile nape which is a fine 4a


----------



## freckledface

EnExitStageLeft great post thank toy for doing that for us! Question/opinion my hair is so thick and I'm half texlaxed half bone straight. Do you think I should or could do multiple ponytails? I don't think that one would get the top portion of my hair straight or stretched like I want it.


----------



## naija24

Is it true that if you transition with heat, your NG will be heat trained over time?


----------



## SuchaLady

bebezazueta Your routine is similar to mine. Really similar. Some of the same products as well (knock off Kpak and Eco) First I do a Sulfate free shampoo, light protein treatment, DC. Then a good moisturizer followed by smoothing my hair up with my gel. Formerly, it was Eco Styler Olive or Clear. They are the Max hold and it's not working anymore. It's defining my curls and waves not slicking my hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

SuchaLady said:


> bebezazueta Your routine is similar to mine. Really similar. Some of the same products as well (knock off Kpak and Eco) First I do a Sulfate free shampoo, light protein treatment, DC. Then a good moisturizer followed by smoothing my hair up with my gel. Formerly, it was Eco Styler Olive or Clear. They are the Max hold and it's not working anymore. It's defining my curls and waves not slicking my hair.



Yep that was happening to me too with argan oil ecostyler. For some reason, smoothing with my hands made a difference. I don't brush or comb my edges cause it will curl up. I think the butter weighs it down and then the gel holds the smoothing in place?


----------



## bebezazueta

naija24 said:


> Is it true that if you transition with heat, your NG will be heat trained over time?



I'm not sure. You may want to ask this in the heat training thread.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@SuchaLady

I pull my ponytails taunt not tight. That way my bun is sleek without the pull. Also, the sleekness on my bun is an optical illusion. I literally take a fine tooth comb and smooth the outer layer of my hair to make it appear more uniform. I then follow with my Boar bristle brush to make it even more sleek. @bebezazueta Gave you some awesome advice. People have different gel preferences. I prefer my gels to be Aloe based or at least include it in the ingredients. I find that they provide great hold without the crunch or flakes.

I literally use my gel everyday and I still don't have any. It usually doesn't accumulate until after 2 weeks of consistent use without washing (I rarely go 2 weeks between washes). Even then I can apply a small amount of oil and the flakes aren't noticeable at all.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm a transitioner checking in. My last relaxer was November 3 2013. I have a long way to go lol. I have increased my water intake and doing the ghe to speed up my growth. I am also thinking about getting some hairfinity vitamins. My affirmation: my hair is growing super fast


----------



## sharifeh

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I'm a transitioner checking in. My last relaxer was November 3 2013. I have a long way to go lol. I have increased my water intake and doing the ghe to speed up my growth. I am also thinking about getting some hairfinity vitamins. My affirmation: my hair is growing super fast




I was thinking of hairfinity too, i dont think it would actually speed up my transition by much, maybe a month hehe but i feel like taking them would make me feel better


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I don't. My hair is stretched 100% percent of the time. I band my hair ALL the time. While its still there....its not as obvious.
> 
> And honey if air drying aint working Use a blow dryer weekly. Or maybe even roller set.
> 
> there are some transitioners who have excellent retention that way.
> 
> don't let it get you down



EnExitStageLeft how often are you washing your hair? what dc do you usually use?

thank you


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

sharifeh said:


> I was thinking of hairfinity too, i dont think it would actually speed up my transition by much, maybe a month hehe but i feel like taking them would make me feel better



I follow hairfinity on ig and they have a lot of successful before and after pics

I'm trying to get as much growth as possible in a year because I'm already anxious and its only been 2 months lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I usually go any between 7-14 days in spring/Fall/Winter.

and 3-7 days in the summer 

As for DC's....girl I'mma PJ. But my Favorites include Silk Dreams DC's, Naturelle Grow DC's or Sally's GVP Version of Matrix Biolage Conditoning Balm

Also, Do you use cones?

I'm low to no cone so all my options are cone free. I only use cones in my leave ins and rinsing conditioner (to detangle post DC) when I straighten.

I also ALWAYS use heat to dc. My hair just responds better. Also I always shampoo prior to using any protein treatments. They penetrate better this way.

Also, when was the last time your clarified your hair?? Have you ever chelated before? Maybe that'll help. It may be build-up causing you hair to tangle and become dry quickly. 

Also, how do you detangle? Inside or out the shower?

TIA AND HTH's!


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies just posting my wash results, 17 months in... I realized that I have to roller set my hair because blow drying and flat ironing never leaves my hair the way I want it. I'm sure it's my technique but I don't have time to figure out a better way right now so I'll just have to make time  sit under the dryer


----------



## bebezazueta

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies just posting my wash results, 17 months in... I realized that I have to roller set my hair because blow drying and flat ironing never leaves my hair the way I want it. I'm sure it's my technique but I don't have time to figure out a better way right now so I'll just have to make time  sit under the dryer



Wow!  You did a great job. Now I need more details. I was a roller setting queen and if I can roller set during this transition I will be happy. Did you flat iron after the roller set. Please share the deets.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Ok, I think I'm going to try this again. Just order my wig and so there is no need to keep relaxing my hair. I am most likely going to wig it until my hair is SL or APL natural.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, let the church say amen! because I'm starting to think that Komaza's aloe my hair leave in is the truth!  I spent over 2 hours today sectioning my hair and applying the leave in on my new growth as well as the rest of my hair, sealed with Keraveda brahmi/fenugreek oil and Nubianheritage  repair and extend butter on my ends. I twisted all the sections and put them in a bun. I had some knots, but I was able to get all of them out by using oil on my fingers.     

 My new growth feels moisturized now, I'm hoping this leave in continues to work this miracle cause God knows the struggle is real dealing with various textures and dryness lol. On another note, after I was done twisting my hair I noticed I'm past BSL but since my hair grows naturally into a v shape which is annoying sometimes, I won't claim MBL just yet. I haven't done a length check since October which was my last touch up.  I was about an inch or so from BSL then, leaving my hair alone works best for me apparently.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7

Officially joining after lurking for years! I am 4 months post relaxer this saturday. The transition has been quite a breeze thus far since i am blowdrying my hair almost every weekend. I cant wait to see what in store


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sharifeh
> 
> I usually go any between 7-14 days in spring/Fall/Winter.
> 
> and 3-7 days in the summer
> 
> As for DC's....girl I'mma PJ. But my Favorites include Silk Dreams DC's, Naturelle Grow DC's or Sally's GVP Version of Matrix Biolage Conditoning Balm
> 
> Also, Do you use cones?
> 
> I'm low to no cone so all my options are cone free. I only use cones in my leave ins and rinsing conditioner (to detangle post DC) when I straighten.
> 
> I also ALWAYS use heat to dc. My hair just responds better. Also I always shampoo prior to using any protein treatments. They penetrate better this way.
> 
> Also, when was the last time your clarified your hair?? Have you ever chelated before? Maybe that'll help. It may be build-up causing you hair to tangle and become dry quickly.
> 
> Also, how do you detangle? Inside or out the shower?
> 
> TIA AND HTH's!



Although I've come a long way, I'm a pj too  EnExitStageLeft By chance, A lot of my products don't have cones, like I have sitrinillah, qhemet moringa, silk dreams DCs etc. but I don't intentionally avoid cones or anything.
My leave ins have cones for sure, like chi silk infusion. 
I'm thinking about buying the mizani thermasmooth system to help me along.
It has good reviews. 
I have also started using heat every time i Dc. It does make a difference I agree.

I detangle inside the shower. If i'm roller setting, i have to detangle each section as well but it's still wet at that point. I usually saturate it with chi silk infusion.

Clarified? I used Qhemets egyptian wheatgrass shampoo last time I cleansed. I haven't chelated in awhile no, what chelating shampoo do you use?


----------



## ScorpioLove

i'm 21 weeks post and no problems really. I am wigging it this right now and flat ironing the front of my hair so it blends and looks more natural.. my hair is in celie plaits under the wig so its easy to moisturize my hair. I also put perm rods on the front of my hair to keep it straight.

i'm trying to make my hair last longer without rewashing.. so washing every 2 weeks but moisturizing more often


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I love and live by Elucence Moisture Acidfying Shampoo. I'd use that stuff weekly if I could . Definitely my holy grail in terms of clarifiers/chelators. 

...And girl I hear you about being a PJ. I'm first class. I made had a AHHHHAAAAA moment today though. I honestly love Silk Dreams and Naturelle Grow, so once I use my remainders I think I'll stick to them from her on out.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft

ok since I dont have much shampoo, I'll try out the elucence, where do you order it from?

what DC do you use from naturelle grow? I need to find a DC that my (4b?) natural hair really likes, her stuff seems affordable and good


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I buy it on Ebay or Curlmart. I say get it from curlmart, because I they have a 15% off coupon: WELCOME

As for NaturelleGrow I love her Herbal Blends DC, Her Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC and I heard her Mango and Coconut Water DC was good too. ALL and I mean ALL of her DC's have cone like slip. I just can't get enough. 

Britt loves them too. Her review almost made me buy more and I already have plenty lol


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sharifeh  I buy it on Ebay or Curlmart. I say get it from curlmart, because I they have a 15% off coupon: WELCOME  As for NaturelleGrow I love her Herbal Blends DC, Her Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC and I heard her Mango and Coconut Water DC was good too. ALL and I mean ALL of her DC's have cone like slip. I just can't get enough.  Britt loves them too. Her review almost made me buy more and I already have plenty lol



Yes!!! I hv like 4 of her conditioners in my fridge along with her leave in and I like her hair moisturizer as well ! Her dc's all perform well on my hair. I hv no need or desire to buy deep conditioners for a long time, so long as these remain fresh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ugghhh..... I'm getting really frustrated with my hair now. I feel like if i even look at my hair, it will knot up and tangle. The coarse portions of my hair make me want to scream. My hair is still in twist but my hair and roots felt dry as all get out :-(   I just finished M&S again and of course it took me forever. I'm not even looking forward to washing my hair...just so aggravated.
Rant over.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Britt

I am 11 months post today :woohoo:. Got my hair flat ironed on Saturday so it's pretty silky and straight right now. I'm trying to get some more hair from Extensions Plus and would like a weave maybe for the rest of my transition.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Hi, Ladies

Well I can't believe I made it, but I'll be 1 year post Saturday! My hubby and kids are begging me to wear my hair out more. They love it because I look like a lioness!  Its actually waaaay more hair than I've ever had to deal with.

I gotta work it out for my loved ones!


----------



## Mjon912

bebezazueta I'm sorry I typed a reply but fell asleep before I could send it lol... But thanks!!! I don't do anything special, prepoo, wash/condition and deep condition, apply a very small amount of oils and heat protectant, rollerset, flat iron and wrap at night. 
I love rollersetting and have been doing it myself since 05, but after I had my 8mo old I just didn't have the time but I will be getting back into it! I really think it's the healthiest way I can straighten my hair


----------



## freckledface

Banding works! I've got a wavy super slicked back bun. It looks like when I'm freshly relaxed.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I need help! I'm starting to experience excessive breakage * tears* I am seeing a lot of short broken hairs everywhere.. Seriously. they are on my shirt, on the floor, whenever I run my hands through my hair or a comb, they are there. I have a lot of shed hairs coming out as well. My hair is becoming a hassle at this point to deal with.


----------



## naija24

Decided to redo the nape of my braids to hold on to braids for another few weeks. I'll take them down to blowout my hair and length check in Mid March.


----------



## Cattypus1

flyygirlll2 said:


> I need help! I'm starting to experience excessive breakage * tears* I am seeing a lot of short broken hairs everywhere.. Seriously. they are on my shirt, on the floor, whenever I run my hands through my hair or a comb, they are there. I have a lot of shed hairs coming out as well. My hair is becoming a hassle at this point to deal with.


I was having the exact same experience...I needed a hard protein and a good trim-stopped the breakage in its tracks.  Aphogee two-minute is a mid-level but the two-step is a hard protein.  Make sure you follow the protein with a serious moisturizing condish.  Good luck.


----------



## Gryphyn

Cattypus1 said:


> I was having the exact same experience...I needed a hard protein and a good trim-stopped the breakage in its tracks.  Aphogee two-minute is a mid-level but the two-step is a hard protein.  Make sure you follow the protein with a serious moisturizing condish.  Good luck.



I second this. I've been having the same problem. My straight ends just don't respond well my regimen that works so well on my natural hair. I keep getting breakage and splits while my natural hair. thrives. I trimmed off 1/2 an inch and my hair looks and feels soooo much better. Currently 27 weeks post.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I really wish I wouldn't have relaxed my edges that last time blah.


----------



## havilland

flyygirlll2 said:


> I need help! I'm starting to experience excessive breakage * tears* I am seeing a lot of short broken hairs everywhere.. Seriously. they are on my shirt, on the floor, whenever I run my hands through my hair or a comb, they are there. I have a lot of shed hairs coming out as well. My hair is becoming a hassle at this point to deal with.



Oil your hair.  Detangle.  Clarfify. And then reinforce that demarcation line with a hard protein treatment followed by a super moisture conditioner. I used aphogee two step every six weeks like clockwork when I was transitioning.  Choose a hard protein that works for you. 

Trim your ends!  They are old and chemically treated and weak.  Trim some. You don't have to cut all your hair off but trim and inch or two if needed. 

Next thing....not sure of your regimen but you have to deep condition every week. I would recommend twice a week. Some ladies can get away with not doing that. You can't as evidenced by your hair's response. 

Also. Make sure you are moisturizing and sealing a few times a week. 

Pm me if you need more help.  

Good luck!


----------



## havilland

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I really wish I wouldn't have relaxed my edges that last time blah.



Why?  What happened?


----------



## ckisland

I have been lurking in this thread since I relaxed again . Well I finally got brave enough to admit that relaxing was a mistake and not for me. But a TWA (again) isn't for me either, nor is cutting off my all of this hair a year or 2 from now . So in March, for my birthday, I'm locing my hair . My plan is to keep up with my current reggie until then, and adjust to less frequent washing during the first month or two of my baby locs.
My regimen until loc day:
1. Cowash and DC 1x/week
2. Protein DC and clarify 1x/month
3. use Optimum Opti pH every other week
4. Apply leave-in, seal with pomade or grease and air dry
5. PS for the week

It's going to take 1.5-2 years for my natural hair to catch up to the length of my relaxed hair (CBL-APL). My goal/plan is to keep growing my locs out and once my natural hair reaches BSL, start cutting off chunks of my relaxed ends twice a year. So yeah, this is going to be a loooooong transition


----------



## Amarilles

flyygirlll2 said:


> I need help! I'm starting to experience excessive breakage * tears* I am seeing a lot of short broken hairs everywhere.. Seriously. they are on my shirt, on the floor, whenever I run my hands through my hair or a comb, they are there. I have a lot of shed hairs coming out as well. My hair is becoming a hassle at this point to deal with.


What products are you using?

This happened to me when my hair was protein overloaded. If you have coarse, thick hair, lay off the protein. If your strands are fine, you might be in need of it.


----------



## ezina

ezina said:


> Omg, I did it.
> 
> Pics later.



As promised, my length check! I big chopped two months ago.  (More about it on my blog.)

Anyway, thank you, girls, for being such a supportive group in my 30-month transition period. Even though I didn't make it to the full 36 months, I am thrilled with what I have accomplished. Good luck on all your journeys! I'll check this thread every now and then. It's impossible for me to leave it completely.


----------



## MileHighDiva

ezina   Great job, lady!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

havilland said:


> Oil your hair.  Detangle.  Clarfify. And then reinforce that demarcation line with a hard protein treatment followed by a super moisture conditioner. I used aphogee two step every six weeks like clockwork when I was transitioning.  Choose a hard protein that works for you.  Trim your ends!  They are old and chemically treated and weak.  Trim some. You don't have to cut all your hair off but trim and inch or two if needed.  Next thing....not sure of your regimen but you have to deep condition every week. I would recommend twice a week. Some ladies can get away with not doing that. You can't as evidenced by your hair's response.  Also. Make sure you are moisturizing and sealing a few times a week.  Pm me if you need more help.  Good luck!




I ended up doing a hard protein treatment using Komaza protein strengthener  then I followed up by deep conditioning with steam. I also did a trim, I took off about an inch.  I still see short broken hair, just not the same amount that caused alarm before that. I'm just going to play it by ear so to speak and see how things go from here on out.  I wash and dc every week, well at least I try to.  I didn't wash last week though because I had stuff going on, I also work overnight so sometimes I'm just honestly too tired.  I do my hair on my days off because it takes so long. I'm going to try to see if I can wash twice a week, but with the way my life has been going lately I don't know because I've been dealing with a lot of stress.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Amarilles said:


> What products are you using?  This happened to me when my hair was protein overloaded. If you have coarse, thick hair, lay off the protein. If your strands are fine, you might be in need of it.


   For shampoo, I've been using Shea moisture moisture retention shampoo or as I am Cowash. For conditioners, I'll use HE hello hydration. The dc's I've been using lately are Silk Dreams avocado pudding  on top of my tea rinse. I was moisturizing my new growth with Darcy Botanicals lemongrass transitioning cream mixed with their herbal leave in spray since the transitioning cream is so thick.  I just recently started moisturizing my new growth with Komaza's aloe my hair leave in, at first I was in love with it but then a day later my new growth felt like a crunchy brillo pad. But you may be right about the protein overload because before discovering all the breakage, my last wash I had used Aphogee 2 min and followed up with a leave in that had protein in it smh. My problem is I have a combination of coarse, medium, and fine strands... So parts of my hair have different needs it feels like. I wish my hair was not a combination of textures. 

It's funny because before joining the hair boards, I never used protein and my hair thrived fine without it and I always retained length. 


 Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Anybody have a good blow dryer  with a comb attachment they can recommend?


----------



## havilland

flyygirlll2 said:


> I ended up doing a hard protein treatment using Komaza protein strengthener  then I followed up by deep conditioning with steam. I also did a trim, I took off about an inch.  I still see short broken hair, just not the same amount that caused alarm before that. I'm just going to play it by ear so to speak and see how things go from here on out.  I wash and dc every week, well at least I try to.  I didn't wash last week though because I had stuff going on, I also work overnight so sometimes I'm just honestly too tired.  I do my hair on my days off because it takes so long. I'm going to try to see if I can wash twice a week, but with the way my life has been going lately I don't know because I've been dealing with a lot of stress.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Sounds good. When I was at this point in my transition I trimmed a little bit every month or so. 1/4 inch here...1/8 inch there.  It kept me from having breakage. 

Good luck


----------



## havilland

sharifeh said:


> Anybody have a good blow dryer  with a comb attachment they can recommend?



I use an Andis ionic dryer. I bought off amazon. I love it. And it's the first dryer I have had in 3 years that I didn't break the comb.


----------



## sweetpea7

Conair Pro Silver Bird Professional AC Turbo Hair Dryer 

Its amazing its 2000 watts and the comb hasn't broken in the six years I have had it and i had have thick coarse hair.


----------



## mschristine

sweetpea7 said:


> Conair Pro Silver Bird Professional AC Turbo Hair Dryer  Its amazing its 2000 watts and the comb hasn't broken in the six years I have had it and i had have thick coarse hair.



I was looking for a new hair dryer and I think this is the one


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Straighten/Curled my hair today...HELLO HAIR BREAK! I'm going to enjoy these two weeks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I will be washing my hair today. I put Haitian castor oil on my hair and baggied overnight. I'm going to try to cowash my hair which is not something I typically do, but I need some moisture since my hair feels dry no matter what I do. I have some Ayurvedic powders that I might mix into my conditioner. I'm still experiencing some breakage and shedding despite the protein treatment and trim. I realize I get a lot of breakage and shedding when I stretch for too long, it has done more damage than good in the past. I don't want to give up just yet. 

I'm  just going to assume I need moisture and go from there. one of the short broken hairs I saw was blonde where the new growth began but the rest was black. That just freaked me out because I don't even have blonde in my hair.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 
EnExitStageLeft 

Naturelle grow offers her marshmallow dc without protein , do you use that one or do you use her regular one?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Naturelle grow offers her marshmallow dc without protein , do you use that one or do you use her regular one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Oh, I didn't know there was more than one. Maybe that's a new option.


----------



## Britt

Got my hair weaved up yesterday. Might rock out with installs until my big chop.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> Got my hair weaved up yesterday. Might rock out with installs until my big chop.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looks pretty.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 

Looks really nice !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> 
> Looks really nice !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thank you my dear!


----------



## naija24

I am planning to take down my braids in the next 1-2 weeks and I really want to baby my hair. I have .5 to .75 inches of new growth throughout my head and I want to really moisturize that. I plan to deep condition like a mad woman under the dryer for maybe an hour. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Trimmed 1/2" off my ends all the way around, I can't wait to just bc it all


----------



## ckisland

EnExitStageLeft, you hair's soooo pretty!!!!! 

I keep thinking and rethinking about what I should do with my hair. All I know is that I can't justify relaxing to myself, for my own personal reasons. Locing is most likely the best decision for me, but when I see all these loose natural ladies, it just doesn't seem as fun . I do love my loose hair 70% of the time, but I am hair and style lazy and I still hate shrinkage . Sigh. So being a half heat half curly natural is also on the table.


----------



## freckledface

Here in Alabama we got a whole inch of snow! So the state is taking a snow day. I'm going to use this time to try a curlformer set and do aphogee 2 step treatment.


----------



## Mjon912

ckisland I'm style lazy as well and I transitioned, I'm almost finished! And I wear my hair straight 100% or the time... You can do it if you want =) you don't have to go to locs


----------



## naija24

Mjon912 said:


> ckisland I'm style lazy as well and I transitioned, I'm almost finished! And I wear my hair straight 100% or the time... You can do it if you want =) you don't have to go to locs



Mjon912 how long is your natural hair right now? How long did you transition?


----------



## Mjon912

naija24 my natural hair is different lengths but for the most part I'm in between SL and APL and I'm 17 months into my transition. My sides and back are completely natural and I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends left in the top/crown area. Up until recently I had been trimming every month /6 weeks but I got frustrated that I had so much relaxed ends left and just took sections of hair and cut it off like a month ago lol    

  That's the only pic I have of my natural/relaxed hair but I have about 6-8 more months before my natural hair will be long enough for me to cut the rest of my relaxed ends off and be comfortable with the length


----------



## beauti

*am I the only one not trimming off my relaxed ends?  the last time I trimmed my hair was last year when I did that big cut from wl to apl*


----------



## SuchaLady

Snow day here. Guess I'll do my hair.  Can't remember the last time I washed it


----------



## SuchaLady

beauti said:


> am I the only one not trimming off my relaxed ends?  the last time I trimmed my hair was last year when I did that big cut from wl to apl



Nope. I'm not cutting my hair for awhile. Why cut of healthy hair just to say I'm natural?


----------



## HappyAtLast

Britt said:


> Got my hair weaved up yesterday. Might rock out with installs until my big chop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt my sister did back to back installs during her entire 2 year transition and it paid off big time! Super thick, full, healthy strong hair. She was just above APL all natural when she BC. Now, 1 year later of wearing her hair out she's at BSL.

I'm too chicken to do installs because im not confident I can care properly for my hair underneath.   (My sis and I live in different states, otherwise I'd be counting on her! )

I'm still trying to find my go-to style for transitioning...


----------



## naija24

Mjon912 said:


> naija24 my natural hair is different lengths but for the most part I'm in between SL and APL and I'm 17 months into my transition. My sides and back are completely natural and I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends left in the top/crown area. Up until recently I had been trimming every month /6 weeks but I got frustrated that I had so much relaxed ends left and just took sections of hair and cut it off like a month ago lol    That's the only pic I have of my natural/relaxed hair but I have about 6-8 more months before my natural hair will be long enough for me to cut the rest of my relaxed ends off and be comfortable with the length



My dream length *drooling*


----------



## Britt

HappyAtLast oh cool! I've heard of ppl who've done installs for their entire transition. I think it's a great option as a protective style. However, I like to have a 'feel' for my hair as it's growing in so I can have an idea of what works for it when I'm fully natural. I think I might wear installs for the remainder of my transtion. Ideally, I'd like to chop and prob will wear a kinky curly type install when I do just to give myself some length or if I'm not comfy with my big chop


----------



## Mjon912

naija24 thanks.... You'll get there and be like 'wow this is really short' lol

beauti for me once my natural hair got some length my relaxed ends were healthy but looked so thin and pitiful compared to my natural hair. It was driving me bananas so I started with the bigger cuts


----------



## AgeinATL

SuchaLady said:


> Nope. I'm not cutting my hair for awhile. *Why cut of healthy hair just to say I'm natural?*


 
Same here. Even if it makes for a long transition. I cut/trim when my ends need cutting due to thinning or splitting. Other than that, if they are _healthy_, I leave my ends alone.


----------



## bebezazueta

beauti said:


> am I the only one not trimming off my relaxed ends?  the last time I trimmed my hair was last year when I did that big cut from wl to apl



Nope you are not alone. I love both at the moment and I'm WL transitioning. I PS most of the time and I'm not having detangling nightmares so I will leave them alone. They are playing well together so far. I'm almost 6 months post BTW.


----------



## naija24

Can't believe I'm only 2 whole inches from my hair goals :/ I feel like I'll never get there. I'd have to wait until possibly May to get there.


----------



## Amarilles

I had my hair straightened. I hate it, it looks like I have wig on top of a wig on top of another wig erplexed From the get-go the stylist was trying all kinds of tricks to make it seem like there's less volume but nope, didn't work. My mom took about a zillion pics and my fiance loves it, but I'm just counting down the days to wash it and braid-out.

On the up side, I'm about BSL. I thought I was still somewhere in APL!  Still planning on cutting the ends in August...can't waiiiit!


----------



## ckisland

Mjon912 said:


> for me once my natural hair got some length my relaxed ends were healthy but looked so thin and pitiful compared to my natural hair. It was driving me bananas so I started with the bigger cuts


I completely understand this. If my relaxer had come out the way I had actually wanted it, I don't know if I would attempt pulling off a really long transition. I would probably be more content with my relaxed hair actually . But my relaxed hair is super dense and super kinky, and looks like my natural hair stretched out most of the time .



Amarilles said:


> I had my hair straightened. I hate it, it looks like I have wig on top of a wig on top of another wig erplexed From the get-go the stylist was trying all kinds of tricks to make it seem like there's less volume but nope, didn't work. My mom took about a zillion pics and my fiance loves it, but I'm just counting down the days to wash it and braid-out.
> 
> On the up side, I'm about BSL. I thought I was still somewhere in APL!  Still planning on cutting the ends in August...can't waiiiit!


Awwwww!! I'm sorry you don't like it. Why do you think your hair came out looking like 3 wigs piled on ? I've had the wig look both relaxed and natural. That's just how my hair wants to be .


----------



## MileHighDiva

Amarilles  I want pix!  I wish I had high density hair!


----------



## ckisland

MileHighDiva said:


> Amarilles  I want pix!  I wish I had high density hair!



I didn't want to just come out and say it, but I do too


----------



## Britt

Amarilles said:


> I had my hair straightened. I hate it, it looks like I have wig on top of a wig on top of another wig erplexed From the get-go the stylist was trying all kinds of tricks to make it seem like there's less volume but nope, didn't work. My mom took about a zillion pics and my fiance loves it, but I'm just counting down the days to wash it and braid-out.
> 
> On the up side, I'm about BSL. I thought I was still somewhere in APL!  Still planning on cutting the ends in August...can't waiiiit!


 
I know you might be annoyed, but I'd take this problem over other hair problems. If your hair is that thick and full of volume when it's straight, that's beautiful ! Most people's hair looks less dense or thin when it's straight. Thick straight bouncy hair is beautiful !


----------



## Mjon912

Amarilles maybe the stylist's technique was bad... Post a pic... If you want =) I know I've blow-dried and flat ironed my hair and ended up looking like im wearing a Dora the explorer wig and I've done this a bunch of times =\. My technique for that sucks but once I rollerset and use a very small amount of leave in/oils it comes out looking like a have a relaxer! 

Lots of people think they know and say they know how to work with natural hair but are still learning them selves, and I've got thick dense hair as well


----------



## Amarilles

I don't know if her technique was bad, but she used a whole lotta heat. My heart was in my mouth the entire damned time. I only stayed sitting on that chair because I had a flight to catch 4 hours later. I complained about the heat, she in turn complained about the amount of hair and how "rough" it is. I don't know if I'm upset about my experience with her moreso than the outcome, but I can't stand big straight hair. I'm not a blonde for Texas (sorry blondes from TX!) I was trying this lady out for my wedding (she's natural) but I'm really considering just wearing my kinks. My family will have to freaking deal.

She was pinning the hair down as she went, and in the end I left with two low pigtails but my hair was still massive and even the day of, it was unwearable. I pinned back the sides (like my avy) after my flight and put it in a pony the day after. 

It looks the best in the pic below, taken an hour or so after leaving the salon. I promise my head is not really that big.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Amarilles  It doesn't look bad.  I want you to be confident for your wedding.  You should start a wedding hair thread.  I'm thinking of two hair styles that Nap85 has videos for that would be nice for a bride.  BRB, with links.

Bubble braid.  I'm thinking add pearls to where the bubbles go in.

She has a curlformer updo that is the ThaBomb.com, but I can't find it right now.  She has so many curlformer videos.  

When is your wedding?  I'll find it by the weekend.


----------



## Amarilles

Girl I could not bring myself to post any of the really bad looking ones  Thank you so much for the link! The more I think of it the more I'm feeling like just working it out with my transitioning head. I'm getting married in late July in my hometown (Miami).

I actually had a pony similar to the one in the video but with just one long bubble. It helped control the volume. I'm realizing I'm not a fan of straight hair anymore but I do love seeing the length! It's too bad I'll have to cut so much of it later this year.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Amarilles said:


> I don't know if her technique was bad, but she used a whole lotta heat. My heart was in my mouth the entire damned time. I only stayed sitting on that chair because I had a flight to catch 4 hours later. I complained about the heat, she in turn complained about the amount of hair and how "rough" it is. I don't know if I'm upset about my experience with her moreso than the outcome, but I can't stand big straight hair. I'm not a blonde for Texas (sorry blondes from TX!) I was trying this lady out for my wedding (she's natural) but I'm really considering just wearing my kinks. My family will have to freaking deal.
> 
> She was pinning the hair down as she went, and in the end I left with two low pigtails but my hair was still massive and even the day of, it was unwearable. I pinned back the sides (like my avy) after my flight and put it in a pony the day after.
> 
> It looks the best in the pic below, taken an hour or so after leaving the salon. I promise my head is not really that big.



Girl your hair is beautiful!  Thick and full ..... the hair dreams are made of. Tie your scarf around it I would do bantu knots on both sides for some light tension. Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials! !


----------



## naija24

taking out my braids tonight. ti's about six weeks.

i was gonna keep it longer but i washed and conditioned my hair yesterday and it feels insanely dry and crispy now. plus the dirt inside the twisted part of my braids that meet with my actual hair is really tight right now. i'm just worried about the health of my hair and i don't want a setback so i'm taking my extensions out.

will post pictures.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Amarilles congrats on full MBL!  

sunysideoflife is correct, nice and full.  What the rest of us are dreaming about, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Amarilles

You ladies are too too sweet...thanks for making me feel better MileHighDiva  I guess one can get self-conscious about pretty much anything...I secretly would love to have a more delicate texture to the touch or maybe even less hair but shhh.. 

I went ahead and bantu'ed up very early this morning, thanks SunySydeofLyfe, hoping I can take this head out tonight.


----------



## naija24

About 14 weeks post. Took out my braids last night and it as torture. Glad I took them down when I did. I can't imagine having to do that after 3 months!!!!

I hope to do a nice blowout tonight to see the length. I miss my clips


----------



## freckledface

AgeinATL do you have a blog??


----------



## AgeinATL

freckledface said:


> @AgeinATL do you have a blog??


 
freckledface

I used to have one.


----------



## freckledface

^^ I thought so. I really liked it. Was just looking for it the other day. Beautiful hair BTW


----------



## Babysaffy

Finally renewed my sub. 

I'll have to bow out of this thread as I relaxed two weeks ago at almost 11 months post. I was just winging it, I had impulsively decided to transition at 7 months post in September with no real game plan and it wasn't working out. 

Best of luck with your journeys ladies x


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I might only transition for a year,  not sure yet


----------



## classoohfive

87 weeks post. I think. I feels longer, I need to check.


My texlaxed hair is healthy (what's left of it, I had to deal with a lot of breakage when I first started transitioning and trimmed a lot away), but it looks so sad with my natural hair. On its own it looks great - moisturized, shiny, thick for chemically treated hair, long, smooth... Compared to my natural hair it looks so thin and limp. I ALMOST seriously cut it off last week. 

No more depressed looking ends. 

No more battles between the two textures. 

No more dealing with them disagreeing on what I should do to my hair (as soon as my natural hair finally feels moisturized, my relaxed ends are begging for a wash and some protein). 

I'd finally get to see my natural hair do its own thing!


I picked up the scissors, then a twist. That's when I noticed just how much hair I'd have to cut off and changed my mind.  Yeah, I don't think I'm going to chop it off in May. Next year sounds better. 



Speaking of twists it's been less than a week and they already look old. I've been wrapping my hair and keeping them moisturized, usually I can get a month out of them. My hair just wants to be puffy and free I guess...


----------



## AgeinATL

freckledface said:


> ^^ I thought so. I really liked it. Was just looking for it the other day. Beautiful hair BTW


 
freckledface

Thanks so much sis! I really appreciate the positive feedback! I have been thinking about starting it back up. Not sure just yet, but I will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I am 3 months post today!


----------



## Britt

This weave has been itching like crazy for the past few days. I think about snatching it out all the time. I've never had a weave itch like this before! The only thing I can think that was done differently with this sew in is that the stylist added synthetic hair to my braided base and this sew in was kinda tight for the first few days. Last night I read about using acv on your scalp as a rinse to alleviate the itching. When I wash this hair I will try that. If that doesn't help some I'll prob have my mom take this mess down. 

Idk about my plan of wearing sew ins for the rest of my transtion now. Idk. While I like the look of it this itching business is no joke and feels unnatural. It's not even dry scalp, it's just an unrelenting itch. I'm hoping my wash day with acv will put an end to this and my scalp will sing hallelujiah praises.

On a lighter note, in two weeks I'll be 1 year post :woohoo:


----------



## janaq2003

Britt
The synthetic hair is the culprit!


----------



## sharifeh

I just bit the bullet and ordered the mizani therma smooth system , now I need my own flatiron 
Learning to straighten my own hair is going to be a steep learning curve but worth it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

janaq2003 said:


> @Britt
> The synthetic hair is the culprit!


 

Thanks! It has to be b/c I've used this weave hair in the past and never experienced anything like this. Is the synthetic hair bad for my hair? I'm not a weave expert, but the person who installed it said she it kinda protects the hair some for when the tracks are sewn in.


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered the mizani therma smooth system , now I need my own flatiron Learning to straighten my own hair is going to be a steep learning curve but worth it  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Is that like the Chi Enviro straightening system?  I'd love to know how you like it and see your results.


----------



## Platinum

Almost 13 months post. I've been wearing full sew-ins for 10 months but I think I'm going back to braids or Senegalese twists. I've been working out and my weaves look busted after exercising. I'm not going to stop working out just so I can continue to look cute. Braids are the perfect for this. I plan to continue to transition for at least another 6 months to a year.


----------



## sharifeh

Cattypus1 said:


> Is that like the Chi Enviro straightening system?  I'd love to know how you like it and see your results.



no it's not like chi enviro
it's just a smoothing shampoo, conditioner, serum, spray set 
it's supposed to be really good, I'll report back,


----------



## toaster

sharifeh I transitioned from 2008-2010 and whenever I got my hair straightened at a Regis salon my stylist used the Mizani Thermasmooth products on my hair. They really do work! I had no heat damage either but I straightened my hair about 3 times during my 17 month transition.


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> no it's not like chi enviro it's just a smoothing shampoo, conditioner, serum, spray set it's supposed to be really good, I'll report back,


I just watched a YouTube video on the process and it is almost exactly like the chi enviro.  I'm not sure about the ingredients, there is probably a difference there.  I'd still like to see and hear about your results.


----------



## sharifeh

Cattypus1 said:


> I just watched a YouTube video on the process and it is almost exactly like the chi enviro.  I'm not sure about the ingredients, there is probably a difference there.  I'd still like to see and hear about your results.



My bad 
I actually don't know what the chi enviro is  I thought it was like a BKT or a DE treatment  so you could very well be correct

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

My head is itching and flaking so badly! I really need to wash. Is this dry scalp? Or is it dandruff? Sorry for the gross tmi photo of my comb    

I got those flakes just from a few seconds of combing and my scalp is itching like crazy  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

havilland could you tell me your aphogee 2 step process? I did one this past week and while my relaxed hair needed it my new growth matted and tangled like crazy.


----------



## dedicatedshopper

I am soooo bored with this transition. I am now 7.5 months post and I am increasingly finding myself drwn to TWA threads. I think a BC is in my very near future...


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> My bad I actually don't know what the chi enviro is  I thought it was like a BKT or a DE treatment  so you could very well be correct  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 I'd really like to learn about it because I'm currently using Chi, I really like it but it's kind of hard get unless you're a professional. I don't know about BKT or DE.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Cattypus1

Chi Enviro = Hydrolyzed Silk Protein

Mizani Thermasmooth = Ceramides

Which one does your hair respond to better?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

MileHighDiva said:


> Cattypus1  Chi Enviro = Hydrolyzed Silk Protein  Mizani Thermasmooth = Ceramides  Which one does your hair respond to better?  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thank you so much for that information...I have been trying to incorporate ceramides into my regi every where I can but I think my hair loves the hydrolyzed silk protein. I did a 26 week stretch last year and was chomping at the bit to relax/Texlax from about week 16 on.  I couldn't comb my hair.   Now at 30 weeks (tomorrow) the difference between textures is very apparent to look at it but it doesn't tangle or snag and break at the demarcation like it did before Chi.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ms.Cattypus1 

You need to stick to the Chi Enviro.  Don't mess with success, lady.


----------



## Cattypus1

MileHighDiva said:


> Ms.Cattypus1  You need to stick to the Chi Enviro.  Don't mess with success, lady.


Point taken!


----------



## sharifeh

MileHighDiva said:


> Cattypus1  Chi Enviro = Hydrolyzed Silk Protein  Mizani Thermasmooth = Ceramides  Which one does your hair respond to better?  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF




I didn't know that 
Thanks for the info! I have to read up on this chi enviro I have no idea what it is!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> I didn't know that Thanks for the info! I have to read up on this chi enviro I have no idea what it is!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


So far, so good on my results.  I've had two treatments.  The first one I went to a trusted stylist but I'm a diehard DIY-er so the second one I did myself, about 2 months apart.  I used to say that as long as they kept making relaxers I was going to keep getting them.   That all changed when I was forced to change brands and damaged my hair in the switch.  I'm still recovering.  The long and short of it is that my hair does not look like 30 weeks post when I straighten it...it looks jacked LOL when it's wet --shrinkage is crazy but it feels stronger and softer than ever and I can comb through it wet or dry root to tip.  I look relaxed about week 3. Summer heat and humidity will tell the true story.


----------



## SuchaLady

Ignore the obvious propaganda  but look at this http://youtu.be/l7_dI2O5wYY 


Thought of you sharifeh


----------



## SuchaLady

I have no idea how to wear my hair anymore. I want to start back working out but I can't go into work looking like who shot Farmer John. I'm tired of bunning. It makes no sense to straighten. I haven't really been in the mood for a weave. And I've never had braids. Don't think I want to try them. What's left? And I'm being serious here.


----------



## Shelew

SuchaLady said:


> I have no idea how to wear my hair anymore. I want to start back working out but I can't go into work looking like who shot Farmer John. I'm tired of bunning. It makes no sense to straighten. I haven't really been in the mood for a weave. And I've never had braids. Don't think I want to try them. What's left? And I'm being serious here.



Maybe a wig. Although I have never been successful. I always feel shame or feel like it's going to come off. So I never make it out the door. But so many ladies have been very successful. Maybe my head is not shaped right lol


----------



## havilland

freckledface said:


> @havilland could you tell me your aphogee 2 step process? I did one this past week and while my relaxed hair needed it my new growth matted and tangled like crazy.



this happened to me too during one session with aphogee two step during my transition and after that nightmare  i realized i had to tweak my  process.

i oil my hair the night before and detangle. 

then i wash my hair in twists with clarifying shampoo.  (a gentle one)  (Tresemme Deep Cleansing poo works well for me)

then i apply the aphogee from an applicator bottle to the roots and put some in a bowl to dip the twists in.  do not undo the twists!

i sit under the dryer with the twists clipped up and let them dry completely...takes about an hour.

then i rinse the hair without removing the twists or the clips until the bulk of product is removed and the hair is soft and moves on it's own.

once i can manipulate the hair, i remove one twist at a time, rinse it thoroughly and add my moisturizing conditioner and retwist.  i repeat this process for each twist.

sit under dryer or with heat cap for another hour.

rinse and voila....soft strong hair.


the key is to realize that your hair in transition wants to tangle anyway....so you have to minimize opportunities for that to happen


----------



## freckledface

havilland ok thank you. I washed in sections then took them our for the 2 step. My stomach is clenching up just thinking of trying again! I'm gonna screen shot your post to my phone and pull this out when it's time. Thanks for your help!


----------



## havilland

freckledface said:


> havilland ok thank you. I washed in sections then took them our for the 2 step. My stomach is clenching up just thinking of trying again! I'm gonna screen shot your post to my phone and pull this out when it's time. Thanks for your help!



you are welcome.  i blogged the post in my profile in case you or anyone else needs it later

i used to aphogee every 6 weeks when i was transitioning so i had to find a way to make it work......i was trying to avoid chopping at all costs and honestly, the aphogee kept my ends strong enough to last 2+ years.  i have fine fragile hair....my ends would not have lasted as long without me babying them and treating them like silk.


----------



## freckledface

havilland is it in your fotki? I'm reading EVERYTHING I can on transitioning. I want to go as long as possible myself hopefully 2 1/2 years.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hey Fellow Sitioners' 

Took a LC shot today 

My hair as of February 5th 2014


----------



## havilland

freckledface said:


> havilland is it in your fotki? I'm reading EVERYTHING I can on transitioning. I want to go as long as possible myself hopefully 2 1/2 years.





http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?u=43097

it's in my blog here on LHCF....i don't post in it really, but now i think i will start blogging some of these instructional answers i give in case it helps someone.


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Fellow Sitioners'  Took a LC shot today  My hair as of February 5th 2014



Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

havilland thank you! Off to read now and I'm sure that everyone would appreciate it although you've moved on a transitioning vet is always welcome (and needed.)


----------



## sharifeh

freckledface said:


> havilland is it in your fotki? I'm reading EVERYTHING I can on transitioning. I want to go as long as possible myself hopefully 2 1/2 years.



I've just started reading this whole thread from beginning to end. I'm taking so many notes. I want to keep my relaxed ends for as long as possible too. freckledface


----------



## sharifeh

havilland said:


> I'm not gonna put you in time out this time!  But as the "big momma" up in here i Def should!  LOL
> 
> However please Know that you ALWAYS have to detangle before wetting your hair.  That is not a step to be skipped!  EVER.  You are transitioning cus u want to keep your hair. The quickest way to land in big chop land is to skip a detangle and wet some two week hair.
> 
> Rant over......
> 
> I'm glad ur hair is ok.  Truly.
> 
> I am attaching a chunk of hair that I lost the time I decided to do what u did......as inspiration for u and a good luck charm. Carry it with u like a magical fairy loc.  lol!



havilland I'm reading thus again as I get ready to wash. I'm scared, I'm detangling first so I don't end up in chop land as you say...

I used to love wash days at home 
Now I dread them.. . My nape is so dry and matted up


----------



## SuchaLady

Washing my hair tonight. I haven't washed it in weeks  Pulling out the sulfates.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Washing my hair tonight. I haven't washed it in weeks  Pulling out the sulfates.



SuchaLady 
Let me know how yours goes  
What are you doing with your hair after?
And why are we doing this again?

EnExitStageLeft the naturelle grow slippery elm marshmallow stuff smells freakin amazing , I hope it performs amazing


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh I need to get up and start the wash process. I cant wait anymore. 
A nice slicked bun
And thats a great question. I ask myself this every day. Like literally everyday 



sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> Let me know how yours goes
> What are you doing with your hair after?
> And why are we doing this again?
> 
> EnExitStageLeft the naturelle grow slippery elm marshmallow stuff smells freakin amazing , I hope it performs amazing


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

We're bunners to the core. Pull out the eco styler and slick that thang to the gawds. Tie it down and sleep peacfully lol.


sharifeh

Just a warning....the slip will most likely have you in shock 

The first time I used it I forgot to use a rinse out. Thats just how good it was. Also, I eat, sleep and breathe protein and the stuff almost gave me moisture overload.....so yeah. Its darnnnnnn good.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft SuchaLady 

I can't get a slick bun to save my life I gotta rollerset 
I'm gonna have to get trained by you guys 
I have hicks edges now I just have to get that revlon wave brush thingie


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft yeah me and my gel are about to rekindle our love affair 

sharifeh just detangled and washed. Why ARE we doing this again?


----------



## SuchaLady

I have some random thoughts about my wash day. I won't share them here mostly because they contradict themselves; also I don't want to be judged.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I just came to the conclusion that I'm not high density, so bunning relatively easy when its straight. My airdried hair can be a beast and it takes a while, but if I take my time I can get it in one.


----------



## Mjon912

SuchaLady I doubt anyone will judge you, I won't... I think we all are here to learn, help and reach our goals... And if someone does judge you *** them... It's an online hair board, I wouldn't take anyone that seriously =)


----------



## SuchaLady

Mjon912 Well here goes nothing  Read at your own risk  

If washing my hair will be like this weekly for the rest of my life I'm not interested.

The only way Id stay natural at this point is with a BKT. If I don't BKT then I'm relaxing my hair. 

 A weave is coming soon. It's a must.  

If for some reason number 2 doesn't happen, my hair will be straight at all times via the blowdryer. I don't care. 

 And last but not least this is overrated. Do you know how many times I could've washed my straight hair in the amount of time I spent with my hair tonight?[


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady said:


> Mjon912 Well here goes nothing  Read at your own risk
> 
> If washing my hair will be like this weekly for the rest of my life I'm not interested.
> 
> The only way Id stay natural at this point is with a BKT. If I don't BKT then I'm relaxing my hair.
> 
> A weave is coming soon. It's a must.
> 
> If for some reason number 2 doesn't happen, my hair will be straight at all times via the blowdryer. I don't care.
> 
> And last but not least this is overrated. Do you know how many times I could've washed my straight hair in the amount of time I spent with my hair tonight?[



Girl we've all felt like that at some point.......for me it was month 6. I was on Sallys one day and held a jar of Silk Elements in mild for almost 10 minutes. My straighten hair made me realize just how easy I had it. 

I love my natural hair, but we have our moments. It gets better.....I promise


----------



## Amarilles

SuchaLady it will get better as you are better familiar with your hair and what works and doesn't. I took anywhere from 6-8 hours on wash day at the beginning, most of it wasted in washing and detangling. I can now wash in 45 minutes if I want. Give it time.

I finally washed my hair today, I so missed my curlies. I didn't end up with any negative effects after that stylist attacked me with her iron at max heat + 3-5 passes...I'm so giddy! Prayers do work 

22 months!


----------



## pearlific1

I'm considering transitioning...again. 

Background: I tried my hand at transitioning in 2009...*FAIL*. I was scared off by the breakage and relaxed after 3 months erplexed

I started my HHJ as a relaxed head in 2009 and grew my SL hair to MBL by early 2011 

In 2011 I decided to transition.  I went 9 months before I cut my hair and became natural. 

2013-I hated my natural hair.  I never felt "put together" and my hair didn't seem to be retaining length. So then I texlaxed. Texlaxing has been great!  I really like my hair.  It's easy to detangle, my curls are nice, and I can also wash and go with ease. For some reason I feel that transitioning from texlaxed will be easier than transitioning from relaxed.  I haven't had a relaxer in nearly 6 months and have experienced little to no breakage and my hair is about APL. Since my hair has a little length now, I'm sure that gradually cutting off the texlaxed hair will pose no shock to my soul. 

Freshly washed. No product in hair:


----------



## beauti

*SuchaLady are you washing your hair in loose sections or braided sections? In the beginning I used to dread wash days but then I started washing in four loose braids, loose enough to get to my scalp easily. Unravel each braid to slather conditioner. Air dry in those braids and take them down to detangle when 80% dry. I never detangle on wet hair like some folks, all my hair will come out  at this point in my transition my natural hair is so easy to manage I don't have to wash in sections. But I still do as its hard to find my scalp!  hth*


----------



## bebezazueta

pearlific1 said:


> I'm considering transitioning...again.   Background: I tried my hand at transitioning in 2009...FAIL. I was scared off by the breakage and relaxed after 3 months erplexed  I started my HHJ as a relaxed head in 2009 and grew my SL hair to MBL by early 2011   In 2011 I decided to transition.  I went 9 months before I cut my hair and became natural.  2013-I hated my natural hair.  I never felt "put together" and my hair didn't seem to be retaining length. So then I texlaxed. Texlaxing has been great!  I really like my hair.  It's easy to detangle, my curls are nice, and I can also wash and go with ease. For some reason I feel that transitioning from texlaxed will be easier than transitioning from relaxed.  I haven't had a relaxer in nearly 6 months and have experienced little to no breakage and my hair is about APL. Since my hair has a little length now, I'm sure that gradually cutting off the texlaxed hair will pose no shock to my soul.   Freshly washed. No product in hair:  http://s929.photobucket.com/user/ch...8-40db-9086-fd4c577d4f9e_zpsb47d3a4c.jpg.html



Your texlaxed hair looks good!


----------



## bebezazueta

Amarilles congrats on 22 months post!  I'm glad you didn't get heat damage. Those curls are popping


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Girl we've all felt like that at some point.......for me it was month 6. I was on Sallys one day and held a jar of Silk Elements in mild for almost 10 minutes. My straighten hair made me realize just how easy I had it.
> 
> I love my natural hair, but we have our moments. It gets better.....I promise



EnExitStageLeft 

Thanks for this post.
 I'm 6 months post tomorrow and I'm about to throw in the towel.  
Its so hard and the line of demarcation breakage stresses me out like crazy
I'm hating my hair at the moment


----------



## janaq2003

I think I may be having a pseudomanic moment..because at 9:30 pm...I BIG CHOPPED!!!!!
Pic to follow...
I may need to make a strong margarita... good grief. My hair hasnt been this short in years!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

Don't give up. I promise as time goes on it'll get easier. I've always heard that the first year is always the hardest. Look at it this way....youre half way done .


----------



## caliscurls

sharifeh said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Thanks for this post.
> I'm 6 months post tomorrow and I'm about to throw in the towel.
> Its so hard and the line of demarcation breakage stresses me out like crazy
> I'm hating my hair at the moment



Hang in there sharifeh I felt the same way last summer. I was so disgusted and frustrated with my hair breaking and looking thin because of the demarcation line...oh and the tangling..SMH. I'm 10.5 months post now though and back to enjoying my hair. The biggest thing for me was finding something to help smooth that demarcation line and eliminate tangles. There were some conditioners that helped (like silk dreams avocado pudding)  but my hair still felt too fragile and knowing I'm protein sensitive I couldn't strengthen it that way.

So I cheated  and went forward with the QOD Max Organic treatment and hair life is much better now. I wish i would have done it in the first place instead of loosing so much hair trying to avoid it. Not saying you should go that route but just sharing so you know you have more options to ease the journey. 

Hopefully others will chime in with whats been the trick for them.


----------



## SuchaLady

I wash with it loose. I thoroughly detangle before washing so I didnt think it would be a problem. But no  if you let the hair dry before detangling wont it be hard to comb through?





beauti said:


> *SuchaLady are you washing your hair in loose sections or braided sections? In the beginning I used to dread wash days but then I started washing in four loose braids, loose enough to get to my scalp easily. Unravel each braid to slather conditioner. Air dry in those braids and take them down to strangle when 80% dry. I never strangle on wet hair like some folks, all my hair will come out  at this point in my transition my natural hair is so easy to manage I don't have to wash in sections. But I still do as its hard to find my scalp! :spinnng: hth*


----------



## Pennefeather

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Fellow Sitioners'
> 
> Took a LC shot today
> 
> My hair as of February 5th 2014
> 
> View attachment 245241



EnExitStageLeft, how much of your hair is natural?   It looks so beautiful.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Pennefeather

I'm 10 1/2 months post. I have no idea the percentage. Thank you so much for your kind words. I just washed it, so it looks a HAM right now .


----------



## havilland

SuchaLady said:


> Mjon912 Well here goes nothing  Read at your own risk
> 
> If washing my hair will be like this weekly for the rest of my life I'm not interested.
> 
> The only way Id stay natural at this point is with a BKT. If I don't BKT then I'm relaxing my hair.
> 
> A weave is coming soon. It's a must.
> 
> If for some reason number 2 doesn't happen, my hair will be straight at all times via the blowdryer. I don't care.
> 
> And last but not least this is overrated. Do you know how many times I could've washed my straight hair in the amount of time I spent with my hair tonight?[



Been there. Done that. Got the tshirt and a lovely parting gift. LMFAO 

Trust me. U will either go natural or relax trying. Lol! 

Either way. We gotcha back. 

(Months 6-12 were my training days...my hair just laughed at me and screamed "KING KONG AINT GOT NOTHIN ON ME!!! And neither does Design Essentials!!!"). I had to bring my A game at all times. And I won't lie, Sometimes my hair won.

I transitioned for 2 years and have been natural for 6 months. I STILL have a 3 year old jar of relaxer in my cabinet. I refuse to throw it away. Don't ask me why. But it's a badge of courage for me. And IF I had decided to relax again, i would have been on to the next,,,,wouldn't even have blinked. But I'm glad I stuck it out. It's WAY easier now. Transitioning is not for the shy, weak or faint of heart. THIS RIGHT HERE IS REAL. THIS IS YOUR WAR.  U CAN ONLY COME OUT ALIVE, or die trying. LOL. 

Good luck, Sis.


----------



## pearlific1

havilland said:


> Been there. Done that. Got the tshirt and a lovely parting gift. LMFAO  Trust me. U will either go natural or relax trying. Lol!   Either way. We gotcha back.  (Months 6-12 were my training days...my hair just laughed at me a screamed "KING KONG AINT GOT NOTHIN ON ME!!! And neither does Design Essentials!!!"). I had to bring my A game at all times. And I won't lie, Sometimes my hair won.  I transitioned for 2 years and have been natural for 6 months. I STILL have a 3 year old jar of relaxer in my cabinet. I refuse to throw it away. Don't ask me why. But it's a badge of courage for me. And IF I had decided to relax again, i would have been on to the next,,,,wouldn't even have blinked. But I'm glad I stuck it out. It's WAY easier now. Transitioning is not for the shy, weak or faint of heart. THIS RIGHT HERE IS REAL. THIS IS YOUR WAR.  U CAN ONLY COME OUT ALIVE, or die trying. LOL.  Good luck, Sis.


This response is perfection. Pure perfection. 

Transitioning was HELL the first time. I don't think I've cried as much over hair than I did back then. My current transition has nearly been a breeze because I'm not dealing with 2 drastically different textures: bone straight relaxed vs natural. I'm transitioning from really textured telaxed hair so my textures aren't fighting anymore. Thank goodness for the small blessings.


----------



## Pennefeather

Wow.  havilland.  Two and a half years is very impressive.  That's a long time to have two textures


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

3 months post new growth


----------



## havilland

Pennefeather said:


> Wow.  havilland.  Two and a half years is very impressive.  That's a long time to have two textures



pearlific1 

It is much easier ( I think) to transition from texlaxed). 

It was still a H. A. M. though. Lol.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft Amarilles


U ladies are doing well!  Ur hair is beautiful.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sharifeh  Don't give up. I promise as time goes on it'll get easier. I've always heard that the first year is always the hardest. Look at it this way....youre half way done .




Thank you!  I will hold you to that, it better get easier in a few months lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

caliscurls said:


> Hang in there sharifeh I felt the same way last summer. I was so disgusted and frustrated with my hair breaking and looking thin because of the demarcation line...oh and the tangling..SMH. I'm 10.5 months post now though and back to enjoying my hair. The biggest thing for me was finding something to help smooth that demarcation line and eliminate tangles. There were some conditioners that helped (like silk dreams avocado pudding)  but my hair still felt too fragile and knowing I'm protein sensitive I couldn't strengthen it that way.  So I cheated  and went forward with the QOD Max Organic treatment and hair life is much better now. I wish i would have done it in the first place instead of loosing so much hair trying to avoid it. Not saying you should go that route but just sharing so you know you have more options to ease the journey.  Hopefully others will chime in with whats been the trick for them.



caliscurls 

Thanks for the encouragement , I am planning on doing the BKT but not till May , my stylist wants me to do it right before summer hits 
The problem is, what do I do until then? 

I hope it makes things easier ...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

I washed and roller set my hair the other day , I didn't flatiron the roots because I don't have a flatiron yet, what a mistake that was , my roots didn't get straight and now they're all matted  I'm gonna warm up oil and see if I can get my fingers through my roots because now I can't even do that erplexed  

Eta: 
Update : I just started a dry de tangling session with oil and de tangling spray , it's not fun  
I detangled one section and I'm taking a break  
I need to order a professional flat iron stat 
My natural roots will tangle like crazy if they're not straight ... That's a hard lesson I'm learning from this transition 
I wish I was more skilled with a blow dryer - that would probably work I prevent root matting too


----------



## caliscurls

sharifeh maybe you can try curlformers or the knock offs...? They'll get your roots straight.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

havilland 

Thanks Girl


----------



## freckledface

Aloe Vera juice is everything!!! I did everything I know I shouldn't of done this week and my hair is tangled and matted until I spray this and it just melts them all away


----------



## bebezazueta

freckledface said:


> Aloe Vera juice is everything!!! I did everything I know I shouldn't of done this week and my hair is tangled and matted until I spray this and it just melts them all away



Oh wow!  Great to hear


----------



## sharifeh

caliscurls said:


> sharifeh maybe you can try curlformers or the knock offs...? They'll get your roots straight.



caliscurls 
Oh wow I'll have to give them a try then 
Where do I buy curl formers from?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum

sharifeh said:


> @caliscurls
> Oh wow I'll have to give them a try then
> Where do I buy curl formers from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
sharifeh I know you didn't ask me but I've seen them at Sallys. I've also seen the knock-offs at the Asian BSS.


----------



## ScorpioLove

24 weeks post today

Im really contemplating on relaxing my edges.... idk


----------



## pearlific1

ScorpioLove said:


> 24 weeks post today  Im really contemplating on relaxing my edges.... idk



Don't do it ScorpioLove! The relaxed hair will eventually be hair that you'll have to cut because of opposing textures.


----------



## Platinum

Well, I took down my sew-in a few days ago and I guess you can say that I'm completely natural by default. In other words, the scissor-happy chick who did my sew-in a few months ago cut off almost all of my relaxed ends. The few that were left behind aren't worth saving. Now I have about 7.5 inches of 4b natural hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Platinum

Is it wrong for me to be slightly jealous? I have a longgggggg way to go / (but mostly  ).


----------



## sharifeh

ScorpioLove said:


> 24 weeks post today
> 
> Im really contemplating on relaxing my edges.... idk



ScorpioLove I made 24 weeks post on Friday! We can help each other off the ledge! I feel your pain trust me. Today, I threw a headband on my dumb hair and I have it in a messy bun. It looks a HAM. (sigh)


----------



## ScorpioLove

I just hate dressing cute then my hair is a hot mess.Any Valentines Day hair ideas? Im short on time and washing my hair takes forever


----------



## ScorpioLove

caliscurls said:


> Hang in there sharifeh I felt the same way last summer. I was so disgusted and frustrated with my hair breaking and looking thin because of the demarcation line...oh and the tangling..SMH. I'm 10.5 months post now though and back to enjoying my hair. The biggest thing for me was finding something to help smooth that demarcation line and eliminate tangles. There were some conditioners that helped (like silk dreams avocado pudding)  but my hair still felt too fragile and knowing I'm protein sensitive I couldn't strengthen it that way.
> 
> So I cheated  and went forward with the QOD Max Organic treatment and hair life is much better now. I wish i would have done it in the first place instead of loosing so much hair trying to avoid it. Not saying you should go that route but just sharing so you know you have more options to ease the journey.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in with whats been the trick for them.



Once I can get some money I will be doing this. I hate my hair right now 
Have you been doing this regularly?


----------



## caribeauty

I've been transitioning for almost a year now, and decided to get my hair flat ironed professionally for an event I attended. I experienced major heat damage. I feel so defeated. I wasted a year of my time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ScorpioLove

Use a edge pomade on your egdes at night and tie them down. In the morning apply a small amount of gel and watch your edges stay laid the entire day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

caribeauty said:


> I've been transitioning for almost a year now, and decided to get my hair flat ironed professionally for an event I attended. I experienced major heat damage. I feel so defeated. I wasted a year of my time.



caribeauty

Girllllll please don't feel like that. 

Try and make completely sure that you have damage. 

Clarify and Chelate
Do a Hard Protein Treatment and DC w/ something extremely moisturizing afterwards

If then you curls don't return, then it may be damage. Please don't let it get you down though. Your hair is still natural whether damage or not. Just take it as a challenge and move on. 

 We're here for you hun!


----------



## caliscurls

sharifeh said:


> caliscurls
> Oh wow I'll have to give them a try then
> Where do I buy curl formers from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh Sally's or knocks-offs on eBay, the Sally's are pretty expensive for the number you need in total but I keep hearing people say the knock-offs work just as good. Napptural85 did a video on both. I need to get some more now that my hair is longer and I'm just going to get the knock offs. I don't have the patience right now to learn how to roller set the traditional way.


----------



## caliscurls

ScorpioLove said:


> Once I can get some money I will be doing this. I hate my hair right now
> Have you been doing this regularly?



ScorpioLove I've been doing it since last summer. I was at the point where I just wanted to cut all my hair off, I was so frustrated. It's sooooooo much easier now. My last application was in December and I'll do another in March or April.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I just spent almost 3 hours detangling my hair. The good news is I didn't have too many knots or matting, I believe that's due to the fact that I've been GHE'ng or baggying pretty much every other day and when I'm at home my hair stays wrapped up in a scarf. I live in the North East and this winter has been brutal thus far so I refuse to let it take my hair hostage. The bad news is that I am still experiencing some breakage :-(  I'm not sure if I need another protein treatment since I did one 2 weeks ago I believe. I don't know what else to do, I feel like I've exhausted other avenues when it comes to this mess. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am now 17 wks post.  

This is a texture shot from my wash last week




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## beauti

SuchaLady said:


> I wash with it loose. I thoroughly detangle before washing so I didnt think it would be a problem. But no  if you let the hair dry before detangling wont it be hard to comb through?



*i detangle when my hair is slightly damp. Can't do it when it's wet...*


----------



## beauti

*i need to take my twists out but honestly I'm still holding onto them cause I don't know what I'm gonna do once they're out! Ugh! I too need styling ideas for Valentine's Day *


----------



## havilland

ScorpioLove said:


> 24 weeks post today
> 
> Im really contemplating on relaxing my edges.... idk



It may not be popular but I did it...I touched up the texlax on the front horseshoe perimeter of my hair about 4 months into my transition (not the hairline by itself because I thought it would make it too weak to eventually be the only relaxed hair on my head)

Honestly. It made my transition easier.  That hair laid smoother and made my buns sleeker while I struggled with the transition. Also made my weave blending easier so I didn't have to use heat on that hair. 

The front of my hair lagged behind in growth and was the last to get cut and be fully natural, but FOR ME, If I hadn't done it, I probably would have quit. 


FYI. I got the idea from Haircrush on you tube. 

I am not recommending it! BUT it worked for me.


----------



## HappyAtLast

ScorpioLove said:


> 24 weeks post today
> 
> I'm really contemplating on relaxing my edges.... idk



ScorpioLove. Chile,  don't do it! Get you some Gorilla Snot and ORS Edge Control. 

Here's a video that shows how well that combo works on type 4 hair.  I've used it myself and it works!
http://youtu.be/IKV1XQPbMTc


----------



## SuchaLady

This is me all the way. I feel like I look stupid. I'm getting a weave Thursday  



ScorpioLove said:


> I just hate dressing cute then my hair is a hot mess.


----------



## HappyAtLast

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well I just spent almost 3 hours detangling my hair. The good news is I didn't have too many knots or matting, I believe that's due to the fact that I've been GHE'ng or baggying pretty much every other day and when I'm at home my hair stays wrapped up in a scarf. I live in the North East and this winter has been brutal thus far so I refuse to let it take my hair hostage. The bad news is that I am still experiencing some breakage :-(  I'm not sure if I need another protein treatment since I did one 2 weeks ago I believe. I don't know what else to do, I feel like I've exhausted other avenues when it comes to this mess. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am now 17 wks post.
> 
> This is a texture shot from my wash last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



flyygirlll2
What kind of protein did you do two weeks ago? Was it a hard protein? Are you experiencing breakage at the line of demarcation?  Also, baggying every other day may be putting you in moisture overload that your relaxed hair can't take.

If you're intent on keeping your relaxed ends, as I am, then you have to continue to care for your relaxed hair the way relaxed hair needs to be taken care of which usually means more protein than moisture. So you will likely need to have a set of products for your natural hair and a set of products for your relaxed hair if you haven't found anything that works for both of them.


----------



## Pennefeather

I'm 13 weeks as of yesterday. I'm so glad that my week of inversion is done because it left my roots so matted from massaging every day.  My big problem is always detangling. I think that I end up losing a lot of growth because I'm just not that patient when I detangling. 

I really admire the ladies that are able to transition for six months or more. I hope that I can make it to six months - that's when I will decide if I am really going to transition or get another relaxer.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> This is me all the way. I feel like I look stupid. I'm getting a weave Thursday



I also feel really self conscious if my outfit is cute but my hair isn't 
Good luck with your weave 
I'm planning on that next month 
Were still doing BKT at the middle/end of May right?  SuchaLady

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> I also feel really self conscious if my outfit is cute but my hair isn't Good luck with your weave I'm planning on that next month Were still doing BKT at the middle/end of May right?  SuchaLady  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh absolutely  it gets really got here in June so I'll probably do the end of May. You're finally getting a weave?! :reddancer: You will ask why you ever tormented yourself not having one


----------



## Pennefeather

I would like to get some more information on using protein more when you're transitioning?   Specifically, I would like to get some information when to use hard protein.  I've never used Aphogee two step or anything like that. I do use the Aphogee two minute protein every few weeks, but I use it because it seems like a good idea.    I've never had any sign that I should use it.  I'm not sure if I am missing out on something helpful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

HappyAtLast said:


> flyygirlll2 What kind of protein did you do two weeks ago? Was it a hard protein? Are you experiencing breakage at the line of demarcation?  Also, baggying every other day may be putting you in moisture overload that your relaxed hair can't take.  If you're intent on keeping your relaxed ends, as I am, then you have to continue to care for your relaxed hair the way relaxed hair needs to be taken care of which usually means more protein than moisture. So you will likely need to have a set of products for your natural hair and a set of products for your relaxed hair if you haven't found anything that works for both of them.


  I used the the Komaza protein strengthener, I'm not sure if it would be considered a moderate or hard protein. When I inspected my hair, it looks like the nape area might have some dermacation breakage since it barely processed the last relaxer and it's always been difficult to keep it moisturized. I've tried so many moisturizers and I find that my hair does not hold moisture for long, that's why I've been baggying.... My newgrowth is loving it, but my relaxed hair  is throwing up gang signs.


----------



## dedicatedshopper

I am 33.5 weeks post, and I am fed up. My relaxed ends are so crazy thin - that is why I decided to transition in the first place - and so I have to ask myself what the point is? I am over this tarnsition. I will BC myself tonight. I'm kinda scared to do it at home though!


----------



## Britt

Pennefeather said:


> I would like to get some more information on using protein more when you're transitioning? Specifically, I would like to get some information when to use hard protein. I've never used Aphogee two step or anything like that. I do use the Aphogee two minute protein every few weeks, but I use it because it seems like a good idea. I've never had any sign that I should use it. I'm not sure if I am missing out on something helpful.


 

I'll share. I have not stopped using protein while transitioning. I've been using Nexuss Emergencee faithfully. My last treatment I bought some protein filler and added a few capfuls in a bowl along with my Emergencee. I part my hair in small sections and thorougly saturate each section with my protein. For some reason, I like how it makes my kinks feel. Then I poo it out and follow up with a moisturizing dc.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hairstylist is booked.  I'm about to just go to a barber and say forget this nonsense.


----------



## Pennefeather

Britt, does that help to strengthen the line of demarcation?  Also, how often do you use Emergencee?

dedicatedshopper,  I feel for you.  I could easily see myself saying that I've had enough.


----------



## Britt

dedicatedshopper said:


> I am 33.5 weeks post, and I am fed up. My relaxed ends are so crazy thin - that is why I decided to transition in the first place - and so I have to ask myself what the point is? I am over this tarnsition. I will BC myself tonight. I'm kinda scared to do it at home though!


 

Are you sure?  Make sure you're comfy with your decision to big chop. How are you wearing your hair throughout your transition? My relaxed ends are scaggly too.


----------



## Britt

Pennefeather said:


> @Britt, does that help to strengthen the line of demarcation? Also, how often do you use Emergencee?
> 
> @dedicatedshopper, I feel for you. I could easily see myself saying that I've had enough.


 
Yes, I think it does. 
I prob use it every 3rd wash or so, especially since I've been using a blow dryer a lot throughout my transition.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> My hairstylist is booked.  I'm about to just go to a barber and say forget this nonsense.


 
Barber for what???!??!? 
Go wash your hair and do a braid out or something lol. Have you tried flat ironing your hair? At least that will give you easy breezy hair for at least 1 week.


----------



## janaq2003

dedicatedshopper said:


> I am 33.5 weeks post, and I am fed up. My relaxed ends are so crazy thin - that is why I decided to transition in the first place - and so I have to ask myself what the point is? I am over this tarnsition. I will BC myself tonight. I'm kinda scared to do it at home though!



I did! Last Thursday night. Something just came over me and I felt the time was right..I was 11 months post. I dont regret it and loving my lil fro!


----------



## dedicatedshopper

Britt said:


> Are you sure?  Make sure you're comfy with your decision to big chop. How are you wearing your hair throughout your transition? My relaxed ends are scaggly too.



I think I have completely come to terms with it. I just can't be bothered to even attempt to style this mess on my head anymore. It is headband with bun everyday and it doesn't look remotely cute. I need a change, and honestly when I see how scrawny my ends are looking, I am worried that I will soon start damaging my new growth.

It is hard to BC, but I know what to expect as I had a TWA from teh ages of 11-14 (it was required by my school) so it won't be quite so shcoking. I thought I would transition longer, but honestly, I don't feel like it is worth it for me anymore. My braidouts and twistouts look terrible because of my ends leaving me with nothing but buns and scraggly ones at that. Ugh.


----------



## dedicatedshopper

janaq2003 said:


> I did! Last Thursday night. Something just came over me and I felt the time was right..I was 11 months post. I dont regret it and loving my lil fro!



Your hair looks amazing! Any tips on chopping?


----------



## havilland

Pennefeather said:


> I would like to get some more information on using protein more when you're transitioning?   Specifically, I would like to get some information when to use hard protein.  I've never used Aphogee two step or anything like that. I do use the Aphogee two minute protein every few weeks, but I use it because it seems like a good idea.    I've never had any sign that I should use it.  I'm not sure if I am missing out on something helpful.



When I was transitioning I used aphogee two step every 6 weeks like clockwork. 

I focused on the demarcation line and the ends.  I lived and died by the 6 weeks. I even put a calendar reminder in my phone


----------



## janaq2003

dedicatedshopper said:


> Your hair looks amazing! Any tips on chopping?




I made sure my hair was completely drenched in conditioner so I would be able to tell definitively where the relaxed hair ends and natural begins. Make sure you have a good pair of scissors and make sure youre ready! I was 100% done with my transition..the relaxed hair looked like strings!


----------



## dedicatedshopper

janaq2003 said:


> I made sure my hair was completely drenched in conditioner so I would be able to tell definitively where the relaxed hair ends and natural begins. Make sure you have a good pair of scissors and make sure youre ready! I was 100% done with my transition..the relaxed hair looked like strings!



I have scissors and conditioner ready and waiting! I just heard back from my stylist and he is ready to do it for me this week, but I think I will just do it myself tonight and then if it needs to be cleaned up I will go to him. I don't want anyone taking too much off haha.


----------



## Pennefeather

havilland said:


> When I was transitioning I used aphogee two step every 6 weeks like clockwork.
> 
> I focused on the demarcation line and the ends.  I lived and died by the 6 weeks. I even put a calendar reminder in my phone



Thank you for that information.


----------



## janaq2003

dedicatedshopper said:


> I have scissors and conditioner ready and waiting! I just heard back from my stylist and he is ready to do it for me this week, but I think I will just do it myself tonight and then if it needs to be cleaned up I will go to him. I don't want anyone taking too much off haha.



Take before and after pics!!


----------



## Mjon912

Almost 18 months post relaxer, working my way back to APL... Wash and set a few days ago... 



I love my natural hair! It's so full and thick!!!


----------



## AgeinATL

havilland said:


> When I was transitioning I used aphogee two step every 6 weeks like clockwork.
> 
> *I focused on the demarcation line and the ends.* I lived and died by the 6 weeks. I even put a calendar reminder in my phone


 
I agree with Havilland. I use the Keracare Reconstructor from the line of demarcation on down to my ends ONLY. My natural hair just does not need that strong of a protein treatment. It is pretty strong and tough as it is! I use the reconstructor once every 8 weeks when I typically clarify my hair.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> @sharifeh absolutely  it gets really got here in June so I'll probably do the end of May. You're finally getting a weave?! :reddancer: You will ask why you ever tormented yourself not having one


SuchaLady

yes i think im getting one
my line of demarcation breakage is driving me bonkers so I'm going to try it out for the very first time,
I cant get an appointment until the end of March though 
Don't know what I'll do until then


----------



## Britt

dedicatedshopper said:


> I think I have completely come to terms with it. I just can't be bothered to even attempt to style this mess on my head anymore. It is headband with bun everyday and it doesn't look remotely cute. I need a change, and honestly when I see how scrawny my ends are looking, I am worried that I will soon start damaging my new growth.
> 
> It is hard to BC, but I know what to expect as I had a TWA from teh ages of 11-14 (it was required by my school) so it won't be quite so shcoking. I thought I would transition longer, but honestly, I don't feel like it is worth it for me anymore. My braidouts and twistouts look terrible because of my ends leaving me with nothing but buns and scraggly ones at that. Ugh.



Ohhhh I see, well since you've had a big chop before, I say go for it. I understand the cute factor when you're transitioning and I def see what what you're saying about damaging the new growth. I wonder that often for long term transitioning. In my head, it would be better for the relaxed ends to be gone so you can really start to take care of your natural hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

Mjon912 said:


> Almost 18 months post relaxer, working my way back to APL... Wash and set a few days ago...  I love my natural hair! It's so full and thick!!!



Nice and thick!  I can't tell where your natural hair ends. Good job.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

QRedew is a HIT! Where has this thing been all my life?! It takes the LOC method to an whole other level.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm tired of bunning my hair everyday. My roller sets look a mess and so do my bantu knot outs and braid outs. I just want to BC but I want more length before that happens. So frustrated .


----------



## AnjelLuvs

So yea haven't updated in a minute. 

Here are my flat iron results! Two passes @ 370'
53 weeks post





> Top: Wash day! Bottom: Flat iron on two day old twist out! (53 weeks post, lol) #natural #straighthair



Sent from Galaxy using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Britt I wasnt really gonna cut it  I may lightly blowdry or something cause Im over it. 



Britt said:


> Barber for what???!??!?
> Go wash your hair and do a braid out or something lol. Have you tried flat ironing your hair? At least that will give you easy breezy hair for at least 1 week.



sharifeh You will like the sew in! Its so easy. I may as well transition the rest of the way in a weave. I cant continue to go to work like this. I feel like people are staring at me 



sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> yes i think im getting one
> my line of demarcation breakage is driving me bonkers so I'm going to try it out for the very first time,
> I cant get an appointment until the end of March though
> Don't know what I'll do until then


----------



## Amarilles

dedicatedshopper said:


> Your hair looks amazing! Any tips on chopping?



dedicatedshopper I plan on cutting the relaxed hair by going in with a Denman on small sections. I find it poofs the hair while curling the very ends, making the demarcation line much clearer than otherwise. I attached a pic!

Congrats and take photos for us!


----------



## Mjon912

lisanarurally... How long into your transition are you and how are you doing your roller sets? I don't have any advice on the other styled but I'm pretty good with sets


----------



## Mjon912

SuchaLady I've been there... My worst wash day took me 14 hours to do my hair!!!! If I didn't think the relaxer would have burnt my scalp since if just washed it I would have relaxed the next day...

A weave isn't necessary unless you want it and trust me I'm the last to judge, I use indirect and direct heat everytime I wash and an not into the fro look or "natural styles" I love my straight hair and there's nothing wrong with that! 

I have learned that I couldn't wash every week and wear straight hair, way to much work, I now wash every 10-14 days, my scalp itched at first but now I'm used to it. Also can you explain in detail what your doing, I realized it was my technique, I was trying to apply practices that worked on my relaxed hair on my transitioning hair. I was just setting myself up to fail


----------



## SuchaLady

Thanks for that Mjon912. I have to respond in detail later tonight. I'm on my way to work. With the same struggle bun. Sigh


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Mjon912 said:


> lisanarurally... How long into your transition are you and how are you doing your roller sets? I don't have any advice on the other styled but I'm pretty good with sets



Mjon912, thanks for asking and offering some help. I'll be 20wks. post this Friday. My problem with the roller sets is I just cut off a lot of texlaxed ends so now when I roll it when I take it down I look like an old lady dh doesn't even like it. When my hair was longer I was a pro. I'm just going to do wash n go's until my hair grows out some more. I'm in northern cali so the weather is not too cold for that. But if you do have any advice on rollering neck length hair I'll take it lol.


----------



## SuchaLady

I feel so hideous


----------



## bebezazueta

SuchaLady said:


> I feel so hideous



Have you tried wigs?  I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## SuchaLady

bebezazueta said:


> Have you tried wigs?  I hope it gets better for you.



I've done uparts. I just don't have time to make a new one. I'm just having a bad hair week. My bun was popping last week! Nice and plush with the waves all pronounced. This week I look like All My Life I Had to Fight. How do the same products and routine yield opposite results has me stumped.


----------



## freckledface

I just did my first curlformer set and it looks amazing! The back of my hair is very curly and it got bone straight from air drying in these. It took forever to do but that was my fault and I know it'll take much less time next time. I suggest trying that for anyone who is struggling right now. Much easier to get the root straight than roller sets at least for me.


----------



## beauti

*tonight is the night my twists come out. I will wash, do an aphogee 2-step treatment, and I'm weaving this bad boy up tomorrow. She's not about to have me stressed about what styles to wear. I'm locking her up for another month *


----------



## freckledface

Here are my curls edges and nape all I did was lightly brush back (the front only) no added gel or anything. This is second day hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

freckledface said:


> Here are my curls edges and nape all I did was lightly brush back (the front only) no added gel or anything. This is second day hair.



Pretty curls and color.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

@fllygirll2 thank you!


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> I feel so hideous


   I know the feeling. My hair stays in 4 big twist underneath a scarf until I need to wash it or M&S cause it's too damn cold where I live and I just can't be bothered. As I type, I'm sitting with a protein treatment on my hair for 30 minutes then I will DC, ponytail roller set and call it a day. I'm style challenged when it comes to hair. I haven't even worn a bun in a while cause my roots are so thick so it looks kind of weird. I don't even know how I will wear my hair for Valentine's day, I'm not even in the mood to deal with my hair and I know my fiancé is tired of seeing my hair covered lol.  Does anyone have any hair plan for Valentine's Day?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

I've heard some good things about CHI Enviro. Has anyone ever used it with success?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

lisanaturally... Ok I understand.... Basically what I've learned is roller setting my transitioning/ natural hair requires less after wash product then relaxed hair. With my transitioning hair which is 4a/4b I've found that a good wash/condition and deep condition are what's most impt! As far as leave ins I use about a quarter size total of all the products mixed together on my whole head.

Also are you roller setting to leave it curly or straighter?

Either way Since your hair is shorter make sure your using the right size rollers, as a relaxed head I could use the huge purple rollers on basically all of my head with no problem because my hair was straight and easy to get around the roller. As a transitioning/natural head I've gone down to mostly grey with some black because it's harder to get my hair to smoothly go around bigger rollers. Also I had to switch the way I was rolling my hair meaning I used to take the section on my hair that was ready for the roller and roll it down, now I have to roll up. 

If your wearing your hair in curls since it's neck length I would roll I an angle too. Not doing the traditional Mohawk roll but start at the back and do rows. I used to set my cousins NL hair like this , when the hair is dry it will come out looking like the curls are dropping or falling already rather then looking like a grandma lol

I hope that helps but if not I can try to explain something better if you want


----------



## mahogany_horizons

I love this thread.  16 weeks is the longest I've gone without a relaxer.  It's so good to see others going through this journey.  I aim to transition at least a year, and if I make it that long, maybe 18 months, as that will give me between 6 to 9 inches of natural hair to work with.  My hair has always grown fast, and when I look at setbacks, they were usually due to issues with relaxers.  But more than that, I find relaxed hair is just so thin.  So I keep remembering these reasons at detangle day.  But I love my curls.  I love playing in them.  I can't wait to b/c to meet my hair once it's not so short.  I'm just not brave enough for a TWA


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've heard some good things about CHI Enviro. Has anyone ever used it with success?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



cattypuss1 uses it with great success.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Mjon912 said:


> lisanaturally... Ok I understand.... Basically what I've learned is roller setting my transitioning/ natural hair requires less after wash product then relaxed hair. With my transitioning hair which is 4a/4b I've found that a good wash/condition and deep condition are what's most impt! As far as leave ins I use about a quarter size total of all the products mixed together on my whole head.
> 
> Also are you roller setting to leave it curly or straighter?
> 
> Either way Since your hair is shorter make sure your using the right size rollers, as a relaxed head I could use the huge purple rollers on basically all of my head with no problem because my hair was straight and easy to get around the roller. As a transitioning/natural head I've gone down to mostly grey with some black because it's harder to get my hair to smoothly go around bigger rollers. Also I had to switch the way I was rolling my hair meaning I used to take the section on my hair that was ready for the roller and roll it down, now I have to roll up.
> 
> 
> If your wearing your hair in curls since it's neck length I would roll I an angle too. Not doing the traditional Mohawk roll but start at the back and do rows. I used to set my cousins NL hair like this , when the hair is dry it will come out looking like the curls are dropping or falling already rather then looking like a grandma lol
> 
> I hope that helps but if not I can try to explain something better if you want



I'm trying to roller set for the curls and just to blend the texlaxed ends with the new growth. You gave some great advice I will give it a try. Thank you very much.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Can anyone recommend a strong protein treatment besides Aphogee?  I just did a protein treatment using Komaza protein strengthener for the second time  and my hair laughed. I'm starting to think it's just not strong enough for my hair.


----------



## pearlific1

flyygirlll2 said:


> Can anyone recommend a strong protein treatment besides Aphogee?  I just did a protein treatment using Komaza protein strengthener for the second time  and my hair laughed. I'm starting to think it's just not strong enough for my hair.



Phytonectar (Ulta) if you don't like it, you can return it. I had great results 2 yrs ago.- it's a shampoo

These were recommended when I transitioned the 1st time:
Nexxus Emergencee
Nexxus Keraphix
Dudley's Hair Rebuilder
Dudley DRC 28--pricey
Claudie Protein Rx & Claudie Reconstructor
Mega-Tek
Joico K-Pak-LOVE


----------



## flyygirlll2

pearlific1 said:


> Phytonectar (Ulta) if you don't like it, you can return it. I had great results 2 yrs ago.- it's a shampoo  These were recommended when I transitioned the 1st time: Nexxus Emergencee Nexxus Keraphix Dudley's Hair Rebuilder Dudley DRC 28--pricey Claudie Protein Rx & Claudie Reconstructor Mega-Tek Joico K-Pak-LOVE



Thank you so much for the recommendations!
I will look into getting one of these.


----------



## Cattypus1

Amarilles said:


> dedicatedshopper I plan on cutting the relaxed hair by going in with a Denman on small sections. I find it poofs the hair while curling the very ends, making the demarcation line much clearer than otherwise. I attached a pic!  Congrats and take photos for us!


Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Cattypus1

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've heard some good things about CHI Enviro. Has anyone ever used it with success?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


I'm using Chi Enviro to transition.  I love it.  My hair is soft and strong, I'm 31 weeks post-my longest stretch ever.  I really notice the difference when my hair is wet--very little tangling, great combout.  The only thing I'm struggling with is I really like twist outs and if I don't stretch my hair the shrinkage makes my Twistout look kind of crazy.


----------



## sharifeh

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm using Chi Enviro to transition.  I love it.  My hair is soft and strong, I'm 31 weeks post-my longest stretch ever.  I really notice the difference when my hair is wet--very little tangling, great combout.  The only thing I'm struggling with is I really like twist outs and if I don't stretch my hair the shrinkage makes my Twistout look kind of crazy.



Cattypus1 I'm wondering if chi enviro is better than the de treatment 
Do you still use protein conditioners?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm using Chi Enviro to transition.  I love it.  My hair is soft and strong, I'm 31 weeks post-my longest stretch ever.  I really notice the difference when my hair is wet--very little tangling, great combout.  The only thing I'm struggling with is I really like twist outs and if I don't stretch my hair the shrinkage makes my Twistout look kind of crazy.


  Where did you purchase it from?  I'm  just  trying to weigh my options at this point and looking for something that won't cause damage to my hair.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF...Which has a mind of its own, forgive the typos.


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> Cattypus1 I'm wondering if chi enviro is better than the de treatment Do you still use protein conditioners?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I don't know about de treatment. I've never heard of it. I still use protein conditioners but I usually mix up something from my stash and include some protein too.


----------



## Cattypus1

flyygirlll2 said:


> Where did you purchase it from?  I'm  just  trying to weigh my options at this point and looking for something that won't cause damage to my hair.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF...Which has a mind of its own, forgive the typos.


I bought the kit on EBay.  Tried Amazon but they were out of stock.  It's really easy, if you can relax your own hair, you can apply  chi.  It seems to fill in the gaps in the strand especially at the demarcation.  I can only tell where the line is when it's wet.


----------



## mahogany_horizons

Had a rough time in my twice weekly deranging session tonight.  I lost quite a bit of hair.  Not quite sure why.  My hair itched some, so I agitated it.  I wonder if that's the reason.  Maybe it is time to start washing in twists.


----------



## adellehenri81

Ladies! No one warned me about a tiny, thin ponytail when I attempt to bun! I am 11 months post with hair that is APL. I always had a nice ponytail. I havent worn one in awhile but once I gathered my hair.....my tail looked like a pencil! Lol i've seen transitioners rocking full buns and ponytails so how do they do it? My hair doesnt even cover a donut bun lol smh
Im assuming once my natural hair is long enough to ponytail this is what im stuck with? Help!


----------



## dedicatedshopper

So I did it, on Monday night I chopped away. I will took before and after photos and will post them soon as I upload but here is one of the hair yesterday morning.


----------



## HappyAtLast

dedicatedshopper said:


> ]So I did it, on Monday night I chopped away. I will took before and after photos and will post them soon as I upload but here is one of the hair yesterday morning.



Gorgeous!
Im sure you don't plan to keep a TWA, but you look gorgeous with it!


----------



## dedicatedshopper

HappyAtLast said:


> Gorgeous!
> Im sure you don't plan to keep a TWA, but you look gorgeous with it!



Thank you! I am loving the freedom.


----------



## havilland

adellehenri81 said:


> Ladies! No one warned me about a tiny, thin ponytail when I attempt to bun! I am 11 months post with hair that is APL. I always had a nice ponytail. I havent worn one in awhile but once I gathered my hair.....my tail looked like a pencil! Lol i've seen transitioners rocking full buns and ponytails so how do they do it? My hair doesnt even cover a donut bun lol smh
> Im assuming once my natural hair is long enough to ponytail this is what im stuck with? Help!



Try Air drying your hair in two braids overnight so your relaxed hair has more volume when u bun it.


----------



## beauti

*took twists out last night. Thoroughly detangled, put sections in bantu knots. Was too lazy to prepoo overnight. So now I gotta dc under heat, blow dry, cornrow, and weave my hair this afternoon cause we're celebrating vday tonight!*


----------



## pearlific1

I'm really looking forward to my Sat wash day. Protein is needed! I normally only do hard protein treatments every 6 wks and light protein weekly but I think I will drop it down to 4 wks because I'm starting to see little hairs all over the place. A lot of them are just shed hairs (I can clearly see the bulb) but I want to be extremely cautious. My hair always does well with protein so I'm not expecting any significant change--other than less broken hairs on my sink.


----------



## sharifeh

I'm going to use a protein conditioner when it wash , I'm getting so much breakage I have to try it , I've only been avoiding protein because of the DE treatment , it seems like that was a mistake

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Wash day tonight too yall


----------



## SuchaLady

I bought Hawaiian Silky yesterday. Im gonna test it out on this carpet some people call hair.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Wash day tonight too yall [/QUOTE
> 
> SuchaLady
> 
> Were hair twins! I'm prepooing now!! Gonna wash tonight too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Yeah Im so unexcited  idk if I want to do a protein treatment tonight. I may do it next week before my sew in. Wednesday cant come in faster. I bought some new products to try as well. Maybe Ill get lucky. 

OT but kinda related. How have you been wearing your hair for workouts? I have to get back in the gym!



sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash day tonight too yall [/QUOTE
> 
> SuchaLady
> 
> Were hair twins! I'm prepooing now!! Gonna wash tonight too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF
Click to expand...


----------



## SuchaLady

Double post


----------



## beauti

*yeah I didn't weave my hair up yesterday. Ran out of time being lazy. So I did a cute side bun using marley hair. Might do my hair today, I don't know.

*


----------



## bebezazueta

beauti said:


> yeah I didn't weave my hair up yesterday. Ran out of time being lazy. So I did a cute side bun using marley hair. Might do my hair today, I don't know.



VERY CUTE!  If my hair looked like that I wouldn't bother doing anything else to it.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady

what workouts? 

I have been really lazy in terms of working out lmao but when I do (rare) I use a headband on my edges and put it up
my edges still revert but theres not much I can do about it


----------



## beauti

bebezazueta said:


> VERY CUTE!  If my hair looked like that I wouldn't bother doing anything else to it.



*thank you but trust me my hair is a nightmare. The outside looks nice and tame thanks to that olive oil gel but the inside is a force to be reckoned with *


----------



## sweetpea7

5 months today! Ive been keeping my hair straight this whole transition. Im thinking about putting in senegalese twists over spring break in 2 weeks to give my hair a break. This transition is breezy so far granted i dont wear textured styles.


----------



## Pennefeather

sweetpea7 said:


> 5 months today! Ive been keeping my hair straight this whole transition. Im thinking about putting in senegalese twists over spring break in 2 weeks to give my hair a break. This transition is breezy so far granted i dont wear textured styles.



sweetpea7 5 months!  Wow!  What products have you been using?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I was 5 months post yesterday as well! So far my transition has been pretty good no real problems except for coming up with hairstyles to blend the two textures. But overall it's been a good experience.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I put my hair in high bun today and SO commented on how he hadn't seen it in a while. 

He's really enjoying my transition. When I told him I was going to go natural, he automatically assume it would be straight all the time like the first time I transitioned and got 38 hot. He hates "Straight-all-the-time" hair. He actually prefers my textured buns and braidouts. 

Thank God! Because I'm far to lazy to be settin' and straightening all the time. ANGTFT!


----------



## bebezazueta

6 months post yesterday!  My hair is the longest & thickest if has ever been. I may not straighten and mini chop until December.


----------



## trclemons

14 months post yesterday and my transitioning is still a breeze.  I am wigging it all year: 

1.  washing/cowashing every 2 weeks & putting it in a beehive braid (short wigs) or plaits (long wigs);
2.  moisturizing/sealing every few days; and 
3.  spritzing/baggying every night.

My hair is soft and cottony and in good condition, but I haven't taken pictures because I hate the way it looks with the shrinkage and straggly ends. 

After reading Lucie's write-up, this month's feature, I think I will take some pictures so I can get a better idea of my growth.


----------



## sweetpea7

Pennefeather said:


> sweetpea7 5 months!  Wow!  What products have you been using?



Ive been washing and co washing with suave rosemary and mint conditioner. deep cond. with ors replenishing and moisturizing with cantu leave in and only using evoo when i blowdry. Here are some texture shots 












The front of my hair has the loosest texture, its like a 4 by 4 section. Then the rest of my hair looks like the bottom picture erplexed anyone else experience this?


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady  what workouts?   I have been really lazy in terms of working out lmao but when I do (rare) I use a headband on my edges and put it up my edges still revert but theres not much I can do about it



sharifeh Girl I have been so horrible with working out. It was easy when I was at school and had everything on campus. Now that I'm home it's so hard. I don't drive yet so that makes it even harder. Sadly enough my hair is also stopping me  If I didn't have a job it wouldn't matter but I can't workout before work and go in looking a like Who Did It and Why? Crazy enough I'm now considering braids (never had them) or a full wig with a thin slice of my edges out to look natural. Men have it so easy


----------



## beauti

*that homemade protein treatment i did when i took my twists out has left my hair strong and super dry! Any product recs to bring moisture back ladies? I was gonna do my usual prepoo and then just dc with organix awapui but i wanna...buy something  i'm a restless pj sometimes *


----------



## mahogany_horizons

dedicated Shopper, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti said:


> that homemade protein treatment i did when i took my twists out has left my hair strong and super dry! Any product recs to bring moisture back ladies? I was gonna do my usual prepoo and then just dc with organix awapui but i wanna...buy something  i'm a restless pj sometimes



If you're looking for something on the ground I say GVP conditioning balm at sallys or Aubrey Organics White Camellia or HoneySuckle Rose . If you want to order online I say any DC from Silk Dreams


----------



## beauti

EnExitStageLeft said:


> If you're looking for something on the ground I say GVP conditioning balm at sallys or Aubrey Organics White Camellia or HoneySuckle Rose . If you want to order online I say any DC from Silk Dreams



*thank you! I will order from silk dreams and camille rose, keep hearing good things about them. In meantime I did pre poo last night and have yet to wash it out....*


----------



## Britt

Today I am officially 12 months post :woohoo:  
Wow! 
I honestly didn't think I'd make it this far lol. I am still weaved up but I'm proud of myself. The transitioning battle is more than 1/2 way done. From here on out I plan to do keep trimming/cutting until I finally get rid of the relaxed ends. It will be easier for me this way instead of continuning to hold onto my length. When I take this weave down, I plan to get a good trim and cut about 1.5/2 inches of hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Britt 

Congrats on making it to one year post!


----------



## Mjon912

This girls hair is soo long!!! I'm sure she's a different texture then I am but heads of hair like this are one of the reasons I am going natural, I love long straight thick dark hair but I havnt had "long" hair since I was a teenager =\ ... New inspiration


----------



## divachyk

Congrats Britt


----------



## sharifeh

beauti I second the silk dreams suggestion

Britt congrats girl 
I hope I can make it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

How do you ladies style your hair before going to bed? I'm asking because I've been putting my hair in four sections, twisting each up and pinning them. Now I'm not sure if the twist are effecting my ends because they are looking frayed for lack of a better term... And I trimmed TWICE last month. I'm really not feeling like trimming again either.

I just don't know how else to style my hair in order to keep it from becoming more tangled...my new growth is very thick and I'm
getting ssk's . Idk if I'm going to make it now with all this aggravation.


----------



## chelleypie810

beauti I would say try joico moisture recovery balm. U can buy it at Marshall's or tj maxx


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @beauti I second the silk dreams suggestion
> 
> @Britt congrats girl
> I hope I can make it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh, you will !!!!!!! Trust me, when I was 5 and 6 months post, I didn't think I'd make a year. Biggest thing I learned was I can't comb my dry new growth. My roots will become matted and kinky. I could instead do a textured styled on wet hair, or I could blow dry my hair, and I've gotten a few Dominican blow outs in between.


----------



## beauti

*thanks ladies. I have been so conflicted the past several days. I'm 17 months post relaxer and my ends are acting a fool right now! It was smooth sailing up until recently. Suddenly all my products get a  from my ends and my new growth just  at my attempts to keep it hydrated. After my dc last night I pulled a lock of hair at the demarcation line trying to see how long my natural hair would be if I chopped. I was sooo ready last night but then...no scissors in the bathroom. erplexed so yeah..I'm gonna have to get new products if I'm gonna reach 24mos post, otherwise a big chop is in the very near future. Rant overrr.*


----------



## mahogany_horizons

Wow, I am only 17 weeks post (on Saturday), but I feel like I've learned so much about my natural hair already.

All the mysteries of why I only needed relaxer on the back parts of my hair for such a little amount of time, why my crown was so resistant, why the front portion of my head would literally feel so smooth and silky I worried about getting bald if I kept relaxing, and why my mom would do spots around my edges like every 6 weeks..

As my texture is coming out, I see so many different ones, predominately 3c, but 4a in my crown, and 4b only around my edge near the temples, and the back of my hair and towards the nape is definitely 3b, huge, bigger than chalk size spirals coming in, already.  *How can so many textures exist on the same head??!!*

I wonder if, after it all grows out, if I'll even be able to do a wash and go, the texture differences are so stark, I wonder if they all are on the same head.

I did detangle in sections, and it took about 40 minutes now.

I experimented with putting far more products on my crown to see if it would help tame the frizz.  That's the part of my hair (and my edges) that I fear will stop me from wash-n-going.

I know that is not the only style, but it seems easier with my frequent exercising.

I just fantasize about washing and going and wearing a huge afro puff, but I know I'm getting ahead of myself.  It's just 17 weeks, so I wonder how I will fare when I have that much more hair on my head.

I'm still not washing in official "sections" yet, because it's difficult to handle my fine hair this way.

But, I am definitely conditioning and applying my products in sections.  Maybe I'll start experimenting with sleeping in twists.

How many twists do you all do, to sleep in?


----------



## mahogany_horizons

sweetpea7 said:


> Ive been washing and co washing with suave rosemary and mint conditioner. deep cond. with ors replenishing and moisturizing with cantu leave in and only using evoo when i blowdry. Here are some texture shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front of my hair has the loosest texture, its like a 4 by 4 section. Then the rest of my hair looks like the bottom picture erplexed anyone else experience this?



sweetpea7  My hair is a lot like yours (of course I'm only 17 weeks post, so not as much new growth to tell, but OMG!  I have about 4 different textures in my hair.

Predominately 3c, 4a in crown, but I have 4b around my temples, and 3b going towards my nape.  

I've actually examined the strands that are dry, and looked at the natural hairs above the line of demarcation, because there is a marked difference in how all the sections of my hair respond to product.

This is why I knew there was such a "problem", with the starkness in the textures of my hair.

I'll keep you posted as I grow out, but, I definitely experience this problem as well, and I guess I better learn about twisting, as that will probably be the only way I can wear such a diverse textured hair


----------



## Britt

flyygirlll2 said:


> How do you ladies style your hair before going to bed? I'm asking because I've been putting my hair in four sections, twisting each up and pinning them. Now I'm not sure if the twist are effecting my ends because they are looking frayed for lack of a better term... And I trimmed TWICE last month. I'm really not feeling like trimming again either.
> 
> I just don't know how else to style my hair in order to keep it from becoming more tangled...my new growth is very thick and I'm
> getting ssk's . Idk if I'm going to make it now with all this aggravation.


 
If I'm not wearing my hair straight, I would retwist/rebraid at night and put on my scarf. The only way I was able to comb from root to tip is if my hair is blow dried/blown out/flat ironed.


----------



## Britt

mahogany_horizons said:


> How many twists do you all do, to sleep in?


 
If I do a twist out/ braid out - I generally do 4 in the back half and then for the top half like 3 or 4 braids/twists on the sides.


----------



## Mjon912

beauti how do you wear your hair... Maybe you don't need all new products! I'd try tweeting my Reggie or style for a few weeks and see if that helps! I'm 18months post and hoping to make it to 24months+ also! We can be each other's motivators ... Don't Leave Me =)


----------



## caliscurls

beauti I had the same dang moment yesterday but couldn't find my scissors (thankfully). I'm not having any issues though, just impatient and I'm only 11 months post. 17....wow! I hope I can make it that long


----------



## beauti

*Mjon912 thanks girl. I will try to hang as long as possible. My hair is usually weaved up,braided, or straightened. Every now and then I keep it out for buns. Usually she plays nice and I only deal with her attitude on wash day. But this past wash day she was hella stank  I usually use suave humectant or nexxus humectress gvp. Well this time I revisited organix macadamia oil and she wasn't too happy. Moisturizer didn't take afterwards...contemplating starting all over with dc but I really don't wanna get her wet again!  pics added to give an idea what I'm dealing with  *


----------



## beauti

caliscurls said:


> beauti I had the same dang moment yesterday but couldn't find my scissors (thankfully). I'm not having any issues though, just impatient and I'm only 11 months post. 17....wow! I hope I can make it that long



*girl any other time there's like two to three scissors in that dang bathroom  maybe that's a sign but in the moment, I was feeling like, to hell with it, to hell with my waist length goals, I just want these dead ends gone!  Think it might've been an out of body experience or somethin! Came to my senses *


----------



## sharifeh

I got my hair flat ironed today so I'm happy again. I'm 6.5 months post.
I'm reevaluating my plans. Because my relaxed hair is so super bone straight and my texture is so kinky, I'm not planning to go past a year anymore, I guess I'll just have some short hair for awhile , hopefully it won't be too short, I will try to make it to 12 months post though.
The relaxed hair and natural hair are in a battle and my natural hair is winning. The stylist made me feel much better, she determined that my breakage is because of the transition, not because I'm doing anything wrong or because I need protein. 
The breakage is too stressful for me to want to prolong this more than a year. So I'm not looking for length retention this year I guess  I'm going to do a weave for end of  march and April and see how that goes. 

But yeah I need to be realistic with myself and accept that I can't transition as long as those with texturized hair who don't have a drastic difference in textures or the type 3s that don't have such aggressive breakage just from transitioning. 

SuchaLady how's it going girl?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I was texlaxed and partly texturized and it's still hell sometimes. Transitioning is HARD! We some soulja's. Not everybody can do this lol.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sharifeh
> 
> I was texlaxed and partly texturized and it's still hell sometimes. Transitioning is HARD! We some soulja's. Not everybody can do this lol.



EnExitStageLeft 

Yeah it sucks man! If y'all weren't suffering with me I would've caved a long time ago.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

Exactly! Its not many of us, but we got this .


----------



## sharifeh

Britt said:


> sharifeh, you will !!!!!!! Trust me, when I was 5 and 6 months post, I didn't think I'd make a year. Biggest thing I learned was I can't comb my dry new growth. My roots will become matted and kinky. I could instead do a textured styled on wet hair, or I could blow dry my hair, and I've gotten a few Dominican blow outs in between.



Britt 

Thanks for the encouragement 
How do you blow dry your hair?
I'm soo bad with the blow dryer


----------



## Pennefeather

You ladies amaze me.  I don't know if I have the heart and strength to go a year, a year and a half or two years.  You have a lot of patience, and have found the right regimen to make it last.  

I do love the look of thick healthy hair.


----------



## beauti

*ohmygoshyouguys!!! Sooo I said I wasn't gonna wash my hair all over again but it was bothering me so I searched around the forum and stumbled upon the salt-in-conditioner thing so I tried it! It was more a cowash than a dc. I used my two best conditioners, suave humectant and nexxus humectress gvp and about 1tbspn sea salt. 

Oooheeee! Upon application my new growth was elongated so I knew something was happening. After ten minutes got in shower and yaaassssss! My hair was buttah! Tangles? No ma'am. My new growth was laid like a fresh touch up.   so I sealed my hair with sweet almond and castor oil. I'm so amazed ladies. Can't wait till tomorrow to see if this out of the ordinary feather soft hair actually happened or if I just dreamed it up... This will definitely be a staple in my conditioning regimen*


----------



## mahogany_horizons

beauti said:


> ohmygoshyouguys!!! Sooo I said I wasn't gonna wash my hair all over again but it was bothering me so I searched around the forum and stumbled upon the salt-in-conditioner thing so I tried it! It was more a cowash than a dc. I used my two best conditioners, suave humectant and nexxus humectress gvp and about 1tbspn sea salt.  Oooheeee! Upon application my new growth was elongated so I knew something was happening. After ten minutes got in shower and yaaassssss! My hair was buttah! Tangles? No ma'am. My new growth was laid like a fresh touch up.   so I sealed my hair with sweet almond and castor oil. I'm so amazed ladies. Can't wait till tomorrow to see if this out of the ordinary feather soft hair actually happened or if I just dreamed it up... This will definitely be a staple in my conditioning regimen




Sea salt huh?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> EnExitStageLeft  Yeah it sucks man! If y'all weren't suffering with me I would've caved a long time ago.



This made me


----------



## SuchaLady

We really are hair twins! We need to trade emails. But anywho....I can't believe this post only because I thought to myself last week I may as well go on and cut these ends.  Its either that or keep my hair hidden. I just need to be able to bun. Y'all know I live for me a big messy bun.  Right now I just need to find new products. If I get past that hurdle I should be good. I also tried some tips from beauti? I think that's her screenname. My wash day was ridiculously easy. All I did was wash my hair in halves. I also let it dry partially before detangling. Do you know I lost less than 10 strands of hair? I was just like -_- 




sharifeh said:


> I got my hair flat ironed today so I'm happy again. I'm 6.5 months post. I'm reevaluating my plans. Because my relaxed hair is so super bone straight and my texture is so kinky, I'm not planning to go past a year anymore, I guess I'll just have some short hair for awhile , hopefully it won't be too short, I will try to make it to 12 months post though. The relaxed hair and natural hair are in a battle and my natural hair is winning. The stylist made me feel much better, she determined that my breakage is because of the transition, not because I'm doing anything wrong or because I need protein. The breakage is too stressful for me to want to prolong this more than a year. So I'm not looking for length retention this year I guess  I'm going to do a weave for end of  march and April and see how that goes.  But yeah I need to be realistic with myself and accept that I can't transition as long as those with texturized hair who don't have a drastic difference in textures or the type 3s that don't have such aggressive breakage just from transitioning.  SuchaLady how's it going girl?


----------



## SuchaLady

I got my weave yesterday too! I'm pretty again  Seriously though. I will never let myself feel like that again for the sake of hair. Had me at work dodging mirrors and ish


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement
> How do you blow dry your hair?
> I'm soo bad with the blow dryer


 
The blow drying part has been easy for me. I'd wash my hair in 4 quadrants, and blow dry in 4 quadrants. Apply my creamy leave in, a little serum on each section, and a generous amount of Aphogee green tea leave in. Then I'd blow dry with the big tooth come and then follow up with the paddle brush. When my entire head is dry, I'd smooth it back into a ponytail or 2 pig tails w/ rollers on the end and put my scarf on. For the rest of the week I'd wear my hair in a low ponytail. I had NO breakage and my hair felt strong and had minimal shedding when I was doing this routine. I wanted to give my hair a break from the blow drying heat and would do braid outs for one week. I've been learning as I go along. I honestly don't think this transition would have been as easy for me if I didn't use any type of heat. I don't want heat damage, so I'd take breaks in between my Dominican blow outs, going every other week or every 3 weeks and in between those times, blow drying at home or wearing twist outs/braid outs. 



sharifeh said:


> I got my hair flat ironed today so I'm happy again. I'm 6.5 months post.
> I'm reevaluating my plans. Because my relaxed hair is so super bone straight and my texture is so kinky, I'm not planning to go past a year anymore, I guess I'll just have some short hair for awhile , hopefully it won't be too short, I will try to make it to 12 months post though.
> The relaxed hair and natural hair are in a battle and my natural hair is winning. The stylist made me feel much better, she determined that my breakage is because of the transition, not because I'm doing anything wrong or because I need protein.
> The breakage is too stressful for me to want to prolong this more than a year. So I'm not looking for length retention this year I guess  I'm going to do a weave for end of march and April and see how that goes.
> 
> *But yeah I need to be realistic with myself and accept that I can't transition as long as those with texturized hair who don't have a drastic difference in textures or the type 3s that don't have such aggressive breakage just from transitioning. *


 
I appreciate your honesty. It can be taboo to discuss this on the forums/blogs and I'm not sure why. I know for certain that the softer/wavier parts of my hair are a total breeze to deal with transitioning compared to the much tighter/kinkier areas, it is what it is. When I was about 4 -6/7 months post and I was washing my hair and would let it air dry, I started to get breakage in the back of my hair b/c the hair back there was growing in very tightly coiled, dry, and it would start to become matted. That was honestly the most difficult part of my transition, that's when I was like nahhhh, *** this  and I ran and got the DE treatment. After I got the DE treatment is when I would start to blow dry my hair, get rollersets and blow outs, or do braid outs. 

Once I take this weave down and contend with my head, I will start to slow start trimming the relaxed ends. This should lessen the blow to my 'big chop'. I would like my hair to be 'free' this summer. So that's when I plan to be done with the relaxed ends.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> I got my weave yesterday too! I'm pretty again  Seriously though. I will never let myself feel like that again for the sake of hair. Had me at work dodging mirrors and ish


 
Heyyy! Do you have a lot of leave out? Do you plan on flat ironing it? 
I will admit, my weave only looked 'fly' for the first week I got it b/c the leave out was flat ironed and the hair was curled and bouncy and pretty. Then I decided I didn't really want to flat iron my leave out, so when I washed it I blow dried the leave out and been wearing it in a low bun or a ponytail and it looks pretty decent. It looks like my relaxed hair growing out and and blending with my ponytail. The sides look a little odd b/c I have bangs and they aren't long enough to pull back into my ponytail thus smoothing down the tracks on the sides of my head.


----------



## SuchaLady

Britt All of my perimeter is left out. I usually hate to have that much hair left out but honestly it is easier to camouflage when your hair is not freshly blended. I can put it in a bun, high pony, side pony, or do braids and buns etc. I usually don't wash until I can't avoid it anymore. I can never get it as straight as my hairstylist. My last perimeter sew in I had, I left it in a month or so. I only flatironed once. 




Britt said:


> Heyyy! Do you have a lot of leave out? Do you plan on flat ironing it?
> I will admit, my weave only looked 'fly' for the first week I got it b/c the leave out was flat ironed and the hair was curled and bouncy and pretty. Then I decided I didn't really want to flat iron my leave out, so when I washed it I blow dried the leave out and been wearing it in a low bun or a ponytail and it looks pretty decent. It looks like my relaxed hair growing out and and blending with my ponytail. The sides look a little odd b/c I have bangs and they aren't long enough to pull back into my ponytail thus smoothing down the tracks on the sides of my head.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> @Britt All of my perimeter is left out. I usually hate to have that much hair left out but honestly it is easier to camouflage when your hair is not freshly blended. I can put it in a bun, high pony, side pony, or do braids and buns etc. I usually don't wash until I can't avoid it anymore. I can never get it as straight as my hairstylist. My last perimeter sew in I had, I left it in a month or so. I only flatironed once.


 
Yeah, the more leave out the easier it is to blend. Oh I see, well if you aren't flat ironing often you'll be fine.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Any transitioners that are texlaxed that can give some recs on products to use for a wash n go? I've tried LOC but it weighs my hair down too much. My ng is thick but my texlaxed ends are very fine.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

I was snoopin' at work and my coworker darn near broke her neck trying to see your avi. As soon as she seen it she was like, "Who is that? and what is her routine?" . She couldn't believe you were transitioning. She kept asking what texturizer you use. She thinks your avi is your natural texture . I tried to explain it was a braidout, she didn't believe me.


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Britt
> 
> I was snoopin' at work and my coworker darn near broke her neck trying to see your avi. As soon as she seen it she was like, "Who is that? and what is her routine?" . She couldn't believe you were transitioning. She kept asking what texturizer you use. She thinks your avi is your natural texture . I tried to explain it was a braidout, she didn't believe me.



LOL! Yep, it's a braid out. Awww, does she know she can achieve a similar look from doing one?


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> I got my weave yesterday too! I'm pretty again  Seriously though. I will never let myself feel like that again for the sake of hair. Had me at work dodging mirrors and ish





SuchaLady said:


> We really are hair twins! We need to trade emails. But anywho....I can't believe this post only because I thought to myself last week I may as well go on and cut these ends.  Its either that or keep my hair hidden. I just need to be able to bun. Y'all know I live for me a big messy bun.  Right now I just need to find new products. If I get past that hurdle I should be good. I also tried some tips from @beauti? I think that's her screenname. My wash day was ridiculously easy. All I did was wash my hair in halves. I also let it dry partially before detangling. Do you know I lost less than 10 strands of hair? I was just like -_-



SuchaLady
I have an appointment to get my very first weave on March 12. 
Can't come soon enough! 
This past week I was dodging mirrors too smh  I swear I was... I can't believe you mentioned that! You always read my mind 
This transitioning thing can make you feel really ugly!!! Like really ugly! lmao


----------



## sharifeh

It's hard seeing all these gorgeous relaxed heads 
Makes me wonder why I'm doing this


----------



## beauti

*just updating to say last night was not my imagination. My hair was still soft this morning. I took advantage and cornrowed her up and put a weave on. She's not allowed out again until April  *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

I was tryin', but she kept giving me the stank eye so I gave up lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

I think I'm going to try this next weekend when I wash. Do you think I can add it to my DC and then steam with it? I plan on doing a protein treatment, so I'm going to need that extra umph.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I have coworker who makes me reconsider why I'm sitioning' too. She is BSL w/ thick gorgeous relaxed tresses. She recently re-relaxed and her hair is killing the game.


----------



## beauti

*EnExitStageLeft  I don't know about steaming it in, I only left it in for ten minutes but check this thread out http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381&highlight=moisture+mojo*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

Thanks!


----------



## beauti

*you're welcome. Lemme know how you make out.*


----------



## Mjon912

beauti I wear my hair straight all of the time... Lol I understand, your texture actually looks looser then mine! I normally have a problem when I don't DC long enough.      
 
That's like the only texture shot I've got lol

Yesterday was my wash day, stupidly I washed, blow dried and flat ironed instead of sitting under the dryer knowing I never get my hair to look right when I do that =\... Then I spritzed today and sat under the dryer, I'm not happy =( 18 months post


----------



## beauti

*Mjon912 why aren't you happy?? Your roots are laid huntee  how long does it usually stay straight? And how do you maintain it? *


----------



## Mjon912

beauti said:


> Mjon912 why aren't you happy?? Your roots are laid huntee  how long does it usually stay straight? And how do you maintain it?



beauti lol Thanks!!! It's really poofy, when I rollerset I get the relaxer straight look which I love, this poofy thing I've got I'm not a fan of lol.   It stays straight until I wet it and I wrap it at night or pull it up into a pony and put a scarf on.


----------



## Honey Bee

I think I'm transitioning.  I don't know. I'm 7 months post and hadn't even noticed, really. I've been washing every two weeks, flat-ironing the roots, flexis on the rest. Two weeks ago, I stopped using heat as much. I felt like it might be causing damage. (It wasn't- curl pattern still intact.) A few days ago, I noticed breaking while I m&s.  I used Nexus Polymedic Reconstructor the last time I washed, but it must not have been strong enough, or the kind of protein I needed. So, I'm buying some Aphogee 2 step and going back to the heat.

If this is truly a transition, I'm in it for the long haul. I'm APL and  I'm quite enjoying it, so no bc's in my future.

So... hey, y'all. 

I'd like to give a special shout out to EnExitStageLeft for the lovely products I bought from her. The Aveda pomade has been laying my edges quite nicely in a rush, and the Kerastase Nutrithermique was a useful addition to the arsenal. I already had the Ciment Thermique, so now they're like little bookends in my heat reggie.  And Britt for all the advice and encouragement. 

That's it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

honeybee

DOOOOOO ITTTTT! 

I'm actually thinking about reordering the Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade again.

I use cones when I straighten and it'll help me stretch out my straight hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I haven't disliked my hair this much in years... I mean some days I just can't be bothered with it. I never realized  I had multiple textures throughout my head which makes things even more complicated *sigh* rant over.


----------



## beauti

*flyygirlll2 do you hide your hair in protective styles like weaves,braids, or wigs? Cause honestly that's the only way you'll make it through transitioning without having a mental breakdown  I would suggest putting weave, braids, or wigs and fahgettaboudit *


----------



## Nightingale

I'm around 7 months post texturizer. After cutting off my straight ends and switching products, my journey has been smoother. 

Even though my texturized hair is in the best  condition its been in awhile, it is still highly porous and duller compared to my newgrowth. I did try to use products to "fix" my texturized hair, but it is what it is and I have to accept that. It serves as a reminder of why I'm never relaxing again and keeps me motivated during my transition.


----------



## flyygirlll2

beauti said:


> flyygirlll2 do you hide your hair in protective styles like weaves,braids, or wigs? Cause honestly that's the only way you'll make it through transitioning without having a mental breakdown  I would suggest putting weave, braids, or wigs and fahgettaboudit


  No, I've just been twisting my hair and  pinning it up and wearing a scarf nearly everyday because where I live is cold. I haven't worn my hair out since October, I've pretty much lived in my buns or twist. I've never been into weaves, I've thought about getting braids but I'm afraid of my edges will need a moment of silence if I do it lol. In terms of wigs, I remember trying on one of my mother' wigs after her hair fell out due undergoing  chemo for breast cancer and my scalp felt like it was on fire so I said no ma'am. I'm going to have to decide what to do next cause right now I just can't deal...I also have other things going on in my life right now where my hair should be the last of my worries.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Im so excited for you! Are you getting a full sew in? Im loving the ease of this sew in! Im considering just not wearing my hair out for awhile. Maybe years 




sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> I have an appointment to get my very first weave on March 12.
> Can't come soon enough!
> This past week I was dodging mirrors too smh  I swear I was... I can't believe you mentioned that! You always read my mind
> This transitioning thing can make you feel really ugly!!! Like really ugly! lmao


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady 

i think its called a full sew in yes, 
im leaving a lot of hair out so i can still put it up
i cant live without a bun really


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh That is the type I have. Its called a versatile/perimeter sew in. I love it. When I start doing side braids and ponytails I will attach some pictures. What if we weave it up for the rest of the year and BKT later so we have more natural hair when we do it?




sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> i think its called a full sew in yes,
> im leaving a lot of hair out so i can still put it up
> i cant live without a bun really


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to start doing JBCO on my edges at night. No idea why the left side is starting to give me trouble.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> We really are hair twins! We need to trade emails. But anywho....I can't believe this post only because I thought to myself last week I may as well go on and cut these ends.  Its either that or keep my hair hidden. I just need to be able to bun. Y'all know I live for me a big messy bun.  Right now I just need to find new products. If I get past that hurdle I should be good. I also tried some tips from beauti? I think that's her screenname. My wash day was ridiculously easy. All I did was wash my hair in halves. I also let it dry partially before detangling. Do you know I lost less than 10 strands of hair? I was just like -_-



yeah beauti knows her stuff, she seems to have her hair regimen down pat 
she has great tips
i think she told me that she doesnt comb her hair under the shower head because she loses more hair that way and it took me years to realize i do too 
  



Britt said:


> The blow drying part has been easy for me. I'd wash my hair in 4 quadrants, and blow dry in 4 quadrants. Apply my creamy leave in, a little serum on each section, and a generous amount of Aphogee green tea leave in. Then I'd blow dry with the big tooth come and then follow up with the paddle brush. When my entire head is dry, I'd smooth it back into a ponytail or 2 pig tails w/ rollers on the end and put my scarf on. For the rest of the week I'd wear my hair in a low ponytail. I had NO breakage and my hair felt strong and had minimal shedding when I was doing this routine. I wanted to give my hair a break from the blow drying heat and would do braid outs for one week. I've been learning as I go along. I honestly don't think this transition would have been as easy for me if I didn't use any type of heat. I don't want heat damage, so I'd take breaks in between my Dominican blow outs, going every other week or every 3 weeks and in between those times, blow drying at home or wearing twist outs/braid outs.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your honesty. It can be taboo to discuss this on the forums/blogs and I'm not sure why. I know for certain that the softer/wavier parts of my hair are a total breeze to deal with transitioning compared to the much tighter/kinkier areas, it is what it is. When I was about 4 -6/7 months post and I was washing my hair and would let it air dry, I started to get breakage in the back of my hair b/c the hair back there was growing in very tightly coiled, dry, and it would start to become matted. That was honestly the most difficult part of my transition, that's when I was like nahhhh, *** this  and I ran and got the DE treatment. After I got the DE treatment is when I would start to blow dry my hair, get rollersets and blow outs, or do braid outs.
> 
> Once I take this weave down and contend with my head, I will start to slow start trimming the relaxed ends. This should lessen the blow to my 'big chop'. I would like my hair to be 'free' this summer. So that's when I plan to be done with the relaxed ends.



Thanks, I'll try blow drying again at some point
I'm thinking of buying the andis , don't you have that one havilland ?
Britt Yessss the back of my hair has a tighter texture than the front and that's where most of my breakage is, the front is more intact 
It is what it is, I don't want anyone to feel like I'm dismissing their struggle...but people sometimes take it that way and they get offended.


----------



## beauti

*sharifeh  girl I'm flattered. However I feel like I'm finding my way around this hair thing too. Shoot, this forum is like an encyclopedia for hair. I learn everything here *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I probably should cowash my hair. But I ain't


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Haven't posted in this thread in a while, partly do to me being lazy about renewing my subscription. I'm currently 10 months post, 11 months in March. I've been itching to BC sooo bad lately. I think it's worse because I've been natural before & missing my hair like crazy. What do you ladies do when you get the urge to BC? I have my hair in a sew-in so it's put away but I STILL got this urge to take down my sew-in & cut my hair. I was even in Walgreens tonight just browsing all the natural hair care items.


----------



## havilland

sharifeh said:


> yeah @beauti knows her stuff, she seems to have her hair regimen down pat
> she has great tips
> i think she told me that she doesnt comb her hair under the shower head because she loses more hair that way and it took me years to realize i do too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll try blow drying again at some point
> *I'm thinking of buying the andis , don't you have that one @havilland ?*
> @Britt Yessss the back of my hair has a tighter texture than the front and that's where most of my breakage is, the front is more intact
> It is what it is, I don't want anyone to feel like I'm dismissing their struggle...but people sometimes take it that way and they get offended.



yes....i love mine.....first dryer i have had in awhile that gets my hair soft and straight and so far i have not broken the comb.....i always break the combs.


----------



## Honey Bee

I hate to say it, but I'm kinda glad it's getting cold again.  That way, I can keep straightening my roots and hold off on the crochet braid install. 

Natural-ish hair makes you grateful for the oddest things.


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> yeah @beauti knows her stuff, she seems to have her hair regimen down pat
> she has great tips
> i think she told me that she doesnt comb her hair under the shower head because she loses more hair that way and it took me years to realize i do too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll try blow drying again at some point
> I'm thinking of buying the andis , don't you have that one @havilland ?
> @Britt Yessss the back of my hair has a tighter texture than the front and that's where most of my breakage is, the front is more intact
> *It is what it is, I don't want anyone to feel like I'm dismissing their struggle...but people sometimes take it that way and they get offended*.


Yeahhhh ... I don't see how one can even compare the transitioning struggle of a 4b to a 3c, like really?!?? When I had attempted to transition the first time, I would watch Kikicouture10 on youtube. She has an amazing head of natural hair now. 
Give blow drying a try again.

I took down my weave this weekend, couldn't wait any longer. My hair is in tact and fine. Washed, dc'd and did a braid out on wet hair. I'm hoping that as I continue to braid and twist out my hair I get quicker with it.


----------



## Honey Bee

Oh snap! I think I just figured out the cause for my breakage. I stopped adding Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to my dc's. Back to what worked...


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm so tired of having bad hair days.  I'm only 3 months post lol. I tried a braidout over the weekend.  It came out bad. I washed it out and tried perm rods, took them out this morning.  Another fail. Now my hair is in a bun. I went way longer times stretching and transitioning before,  so idk. My hair just not acting right.


----------



## Britt

It is imperative that I wash my hair in sections in the shower. I don't think there's much way around it for me. I tried doing it over the sink and nahhhh... not with soo much new growth. Going in and out the shower can be a bit of a pain, and more importantly I feel like I'm wasting water. I can hear my grandma complaining about the water bill when I'm in there ... but it makes things sooo much easier. Washing in 4 quadrants makes me feel like my scalp is cleaner overall and it cuts down on tangles. 

I met up with some of my fellow LHCF'ers this wknd and someone asked me was my transition as bad as I thought it would be and honestly I said "no". It's crazy b/c I would always read that the beginning stages are the worse b/c you're trying to get use to dealing with both textures. I also thought wash day would be a 'nightmare' as most have described it as such due to detangling. Wash day takes a little longer, but I don't have issues with detangling when I use the* right products*, the wrong products and my hair will tangle up and not feel good. 
My most difficult time was earlier on when I was trying to comb through my dry hair like it as fully relaxed dealing with the crunchy new growth coming in. Now I realize I have to do a textured style or use heat to straighten it. I wouldn't even think of putting my hair in a bun either now. If I did a wet bun, by time it fully dried and I tried to rock the same bun the next day, the roots would have already fluffed and spread and it would look like a true struggle bun. Lesson learned on that too. My dry hair has to be in a braid out/twist out. 

I need a good twisting/braiding cream. Gonna try the Camille Rose aloe twist gel thingy.


----------



## mahogany_horizons

I had my own frustrating transitioning experience.  I will be 18 weeks post on Saturday, and am falling more and more in love with my natural hair.  Was in a Beauty supply store with a friend and looking at new products, and got to listen to all of them discussing How much they disliked natural hair, and how, even though their hair curls, they would never go natural.  I also got to watch the BSS worker examining my hair and giving me all kinds of hair advice, telling me what products to use.  I told her I'd been transitioning for about 4 months, and didn't need the advice of someone who was only relaxing their hair.  She told me I couldn't self trim.  Only to trust a professional.  She had stories about using a kitchen knife to cut out an install that was falling apart.  And you want to give me hair advice.  My friend also showed me some fake hair that they had in the BSS that I could use to give my hair more body/volume, and look fancier.  I appreciate that this person wears these types of added hair, but I don't like them for myself (though I might look into getting one of those puff buns for my lazy hair days).   I just don't understand why black women cannot be supported when they transition, and why they have to fit into others ideals of straight hair. 

They showed me a straightening appliance with metal teeth that I can use to get bone straight hair even though I'm not relaxing.  Part of the reason I am transitioning is to get rid of weak/chemically damaged ends.  I'm not quite ready to use heat in my hair, and when I do, I will be using it very carefully, and definitely not an appliance that doesn't even have heat setting (?!)  It just has an on button!!!

I am just ranting, but really, why do the women who like to straighten their hair feel so compelled to tell natural / transitioning folks "ways they can get their hair straight?"

And, just that morning, someone who sat behind me in church complimented my hair style (I'm wearing a french braid in a bun).

Thanks for reading my rant LOL.


----------



## mahogany_horizons

Britt said:


> If I did a wet bun, by time it fully dried and I tried to rock the same bun the next day, the roots would have already fluffed and spread and it would look like a true struggle bun. Lesson learned on that too. My dry hair has to be in a braid out/twist out.
> 
> I need a good twisting/braiding cream. Gonna try the Camille Rose aloe twist gel thingy.




Britt,

     How far along in your transition are you?  The only way I have found to manage my hair is to pull it back into one of those buns.  If my hair is soaking wet, and I tie it down very tightly, I get lots of waves and curls, no "struggle buns", love that expression, but I am only 17 weeks post.

       I tie my hair down until my ears almost bleed.  Are you tying your hair down tightly when you bun?  

      Also, if you are many, many weeks further along than I am, then I understand, and I need to learn some new styles in case my own struggle bun stops working 

      OMG, I love you for that expression


----------



## Britt

mahogany_horizons said:


> Britt,
> 
> How far along in your transition are you? The only way I have found to manage my hair is to pull it back into one of those buns. If my hair is soaking wet, and I tie it down very tightly, I get lots of waves and curls, no "struggle buns", love that expression, but I am only 17 weeks post.
> 
> I tie my hair down until my ears almost bleed. Are you tying your hair down tightly when you bun?
> 
> Also, if you are many, many weeks further along than I am, then I understand, and I need to learn some new styles in case my own struggle bun stops working
> 
> OMG, I love you for that expression


mahogany_horizons when I was 17 weeks post, I was able to get away with small buns b/c my wet hair would smooth down into waves and then I'd wash again during the week to smooth my wet hair back. The further I got into my transition the more I realize that I wasn't able to continue to do this b/c as the roots would dry they would expand and the relaxed section would look thinner thus giving the struggle bun look or something quite homely. Also, I was starting to get breakage b/c the back of my hair would dry and get matted up. I couldn't keep doing wet buns and airdrying. When the new growth dries it would shrink and become compacted and break off. I had to completely stop doing this around month 6.. and even that was too long b/c I was starting to experience breakage and my hair was becoming a real pain. I went to two stylists and they both said that I need to stop the airdrying like that and that if I'm going to continue to transition I need to do textured styles or straighten it. 

I just made 1 year post.


----------



## mahogany_horizons

Britt said:


> mahogany_horizons when I was 17 weeks post, I was able to get away with small buns b/c my wet hair would smooth down into waves and then I'd wash again during the week to smooth my wet hair back. The further I got into my transition the more I realize that I wasn't able to continue to do this b/c as the roots would dry they would expand and the relaxed section would look thinner thus giving the struggle bun look or something quite homely. Also, I was starting to get breakage b/c the back of my hair would dry and get matted up. I couldn't keep doing wet buns and airdrying. When the new growth dries it would shrink and become compacted and break off. I had to completely stop doing this around month 6.. and even that was too long b/c I was starting to experience breakage and my hair was becoming a real pain. I went to two stylists and they both said that I need to stop the airdrying like that and that if I'm going to continue to transition I need to do textured styles or straighten it.
> 
> I just made 1 year post.



Britt!  OMG!  Thank you for giving me a realistic picture of what to expect.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt yeah my buns are all extreme struggle buns if i tried to wet bun   
LOL @ homely


----------



## Britt

mahogany_horizons said:


> Britt! OMG! Thank you for giving me a realistic picture of what to expect.


This was my experience, lol... yours might be different. I would wear cute cloth/scarf type headbands that I got from Tarjay and just pull my hair back... One day I didn't have one on and my brother looked at me like -- wth is going on with your head. He told me I looked like aunt Jemima  It was a real poofy mess and then at the back a small low little struggle bun. 


sharifeh said:


> @Britt yeah my buns are all extreme struggle buns if i tried to wet bun
> LOL @ homely


 

LOL! When I got my DE treatment I was able to wash and air dry and have a beautiful bun with my bun filler and waves all over. That's b/c the treatment stretched out my new growth texture some. I was able to wash and air dry in like 4 plaits and then put my hair into a bun. Def can't do that now b/c I cannot comb airdryed hair that's not stretched from root to tip.


----------



## Britt

Here is a pic of when I was able to air dry in plaits and then be able to bun. This is prob a few weeks after I used the de treatment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

This is a much more recent air dryed low bun. My bun would not look this smooth and laid as it continues to fully dry and the new growth expands. 

The train pic is the day after - as the days progress it does not lay this smooth and wavy at all bc the inside roots which r kinkier dry and swell. I'm just trying to paint a picture for you guys lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't think I'll be wearing my hair out for quite some time. This weave got me over here like :reddancer:


----------



## Amarilles

Muffinhead. Feeling like buns are taking up more and more of my head space and aren't fitting right. I'm on the lookout for one of those foamy bun makers to see if it helps form a better organized/normal shape.

Anxiously waiting for my 2 year mark in April!


----------



## shyekiera

so...after living my whole life with a relaxed..and recently chopping about 3 inches of ragged ends...I have decided to go natural....this is gonna be so hard..my hair is so coarse is gonna be a struggle for me


----------



## mahogany_horizons

Amarilles said:


> Muffinhead. Feeling like buns are taking up more and more of my head space and aren't fitting right. I'm on the lookout for one of those foamy bun makers to see if it helps form a better organized/normal shape.
> 
> Anxiously waiting for my 2 year mark in April!



Amarilles, your hair is so thick and pretty.

More and more it's making me not want to relax.

Some of you all, with your stories about struggle buns, are truly frightening me.

Thinking I can't wet bun anymore the way I exercise has almost frightened me back into relaxing


----------



## Britt

mahogany_horizons said:


> Amarilles, your hair is so thick and pretty.
> 
> More and more it's making me not want to relax.
> 
> Some of you all, with your stories about struggle buns, are truly frightening me.
> 
> Thinking I can't wet bun anymore the way I exercise has almost frightened me back into relaxing


 
mahogany_horizons
Awwww, don't be discouraged. Just figure out what works for your hair and stick with it. I know how you feel, trust me I do. When I first started transitioning I would obsessively read all about natural hair and try to find transitioning blogs, and read different forums etc trying to see what would work for me. It was good to read what others do, but ultimately I had to figure out what's best for me. I know it sounds cliche but it's true. I've read plenty of the transitioning posts throughout this thread and honestly, a lot of it wouldn't be applicable to me. Some tips might be helpful, but truthfully speaking I had to go through this on my own and figure out what works for my hair. I'm still learning and I can imagine that I'll be learning much more once I'm fully natural. 

Different strokes for everyone. Some people will do a braid out/twist out once for the week and it lasts them. Nahhh, not me. If I do a braid out, it will only look 'fresh' for one day. The next day I can find a way to pin it up or I can re do it. 

The DE treatment was helpful when I first got it b/c it allowed me to be able to rollerset and blow my roots thus giving me straight hair for a whole week. This may not be conducive to you if you work out heavy b/c you'll likely experience reversion. 

Today my hair is pulled back into a low ponytail and my roots are puffy...ehhh, I just have to deal with it today. I'm not so bothered by it today b/c I'm at work, I'd be more concerned if I were going out. 

Yesterday I was on the train and I saw a girl who looked like she recently bc or maybe she big chopped months ago, she looked like she had about8 months worth of hair and it was just sticking up like a puffy afro. I honestly fear that more than transitioning. I thought to myself -- damn, I know that's the fear I have of what I'll look like if I were to cut off all my hair soon. 

I say all this to say, please please don't be discouraged. When I was 4/5 months post I was planning on getting a touch up and I kept rethinking my decision. Now when I look at my roots compared to my thin relaxed ends, i have no desire to relax my hair. I feel like I've made it this far. If I want really straight hair I can always go and get my hair flat ironed. 

Ohhhh much earlier on, I put reminders in my phone for when I'd make another post. So the reminder would pop up with motivating notes.. like "7 months post, wooo hoo you've made it this far" .. I stopped at 12 months b/c I wasn't sure I'd make this far  . But now I've extended my notes to about 16/17 months


----------



## Honey Bee

So... yesterday, I called myself trynna do a twist and curl. I LOC'd with Taliah Wajjid bodifying whatever, the spray on my roots, and Nexxus moisturizing foam on the length, then Sally's knock off of Chi SI (still not convinced, but I like the PM Super Skinny Serum knock off ), and some moisturizing creamy spray by ION. (Sally's been getting all my money!  But I'm done with them for now. )

Tell me why my hair wouldn't dry for SEVEN HOURS! I ended up having to take it all out and blowdry. Yes, I only used cool.  Yes, I just used the tension method, but dammit! Seriously?!_ W.T.H._

_*sigh*_

 OAN, I must be the only person in the entire world of hairboards to have never done a wet bun. My hair is so fine, I'm scared it would snap right off like .


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> So... yesterday, I called myself trynna do a twist and curl. I LOC'd with Taliah Wajjid bodifying whatever, the spray on my roots, and Nexxus moisturizing foam on the length, then Sally's knock off of Chi SI (still not convinced, but I like the PM Super Skinny Serum knock off ), and some moisturizing creamy spray by ION. (Sally's been getting all my money!  But I'm done with them for now. )
> 
> Tell me why my hair wouldn't dry for SEVEN HOURS! I ended up having to take it all out and blowdry. Yes, I only used cool. Yes, I just used the tension method, but dammit! Seriously?!_ W.T.H._
> 
> _*sigh*_
> 
> OAN, I must be the only person in the entire world of hairboards to have never done a wet bun. My hair is so fine, I'm scared it would snap right off like .


 
I believe you.. you have to be careful with applying too many products b/c when you're getting ready in the morning much to your surprise your hair ain't fully dry  .. another lesson learned lol.


----------



## mahogany_horizons

Britt said:


> mahogany_horizons
> I'm still learning and I can imagine that I'll be learning much more once I'm fully natural.
> 
> Different strokes for everyone. Some people will do a braid out/twist out once for the week and it lasts them. Nahhh, not me. If I do a braid out, it will only look 'fresh' for one day. The next day I can find a way to pin it up or I can re do it.
> 
> The DE treatment was helpful when I first got it b/c it allowed me to be able to rollerset and blow my roots thus giving me straight hair for a whole week. This may not be conducive to you if you work out heavy b/c you'll likely experience reversion.
> 
> Today my hair is pulled back into a low ponytail and my roots are puffy...ehhh, I just have to deal with it today. I'm not so bothered by it today b/c I'm at work, I'd be more concerned if I were going out.
> 
> I honestly fear that more than transitioning. I thought to myself -- damn, I know that's the fear I have of what I'll look like if I were to cut off all my hair soon.
> 
> I say all this to say, please please don't be discouraged. When I was 4/5 months post I was planning on getting a touch up and I kept rethinking my decision. Now when I look at my roots compared to my thin relaxed ends, i have no desire to relax my hair. I feel like I've made it this far. If I want really straight hair I can always go and get my hair flat ironed.
> 
> Ohhhh much earlier on, I put reminders in my phone for when I'd make another post. So the reminder would pop up with motivating notes.. like "7 months post, wooo hoo you've made it this far" .. I stopped at 12 months b/c I wasn't sure I'd make this far  . But now I've extended my notes to about 16/17 months



Britt, that was so encouraging.  Thank you for taking the time to write that message.  I love you ladies, dearly.  Each and every one of you!

You sound like me with the weekly calendar reminders.  Ha, of course, mine are just for weeks, but yours are for months.  I'm just excited to be 5, count em/ 5 months post next week.


And I hear you on the thin relaxed ends.  I can see that already.  What was I thinking.

I just guess I am also discouraged because I have such a nappy hairline.  I need to invest in some kinds of hicks edges or something.

I was even googling, naturals who relax edges.  LMBO that it brought me right to this board.  Someone did it, and it worked for her...

Now, there is nothing wrong with different hair textures....but I just have such a coarse hairline, it doesn't even match with the rest of my hair so far.  I have to tie my edges down nightly until I suffocate my head LOL!

-Mahogany


----------



## shyekiera

How long are you girls transitioning before chopping


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

shyekiera said:


> How long are you girls transitioning before chopping



I've been transitioning for almost 6 months, so 6 more months to go.


----------



## sweetpea7

you're not the only one who hasn't wet bunned. Im far too lazy to really detangle all my hair its too thick and medium length hair cuz id rip all this relaxed hair out. There super cute though. I cant wait until im natural


----------



## flyygirlll2

I feel like blow drying on cool  only makes my new growth chuckle...doesn't stretch it that much. Banding didn't work either. I just blow dried on medium heat today using the tension method,  but  I used Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum which I love. I haven't used direct heat in my hair since April of last year. The textures are at war with each other now so I'm just going to try blow drying from now on....I don't want to give up just yet but it's been very hard.  


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mahogany_horizons

I'm going to try to go 18 months.  But, when I see what a time I'm having at 18 weeks, sometimes I wonder if I can do it.


----------



## mahogany_horizons

When did you start to see your curls forming?  I know that I will not know what my hair is like until I BC…but at 19 weeks, I already see small ringlet coils all over my hair.  In some places, my hair just knows to clump together into coils.  They are nice 4a curls coming in everywhere, and some 3c.  The shrinkage is frightening when it dries.  I'll never have "Long" hair, it will take so long for it to look long.  And that is with relaxed hair weighing it down, when it's dried.  The coils stay defined upon drying.  I thought that new growth would still show up as waves in this transitioning hair of mine.  Or, it's probably a testament to how soon I used to relax (14 weeks and under  )


----------



## Britt

mahogany_horizons said:


> Britt, that was so encouraging. Thank you for taking the time to write that message. I love you ladies, dearly. Each and every one of you!
> 
> You sound like me with the weekly calendar reminders. Ha, of course, mine are just for weeks, but yours are for months. I'm just excited to be 5, count em/ 5 months post next week.
> 
> 
> And I hear you on the thin relaxed ends. I can see that already. What was I thinking.
> 
> I just guess I am also discouraged because I have such a nappy hairline. I need to invest in some kinds of hicks edges or something.
> 
> I was even googling, naturals who relax edges. LMBO that it brought me right to this board. Someone did it, and it worked for her...
> 
> Now, there is nothing wrong with different hair textures....but I just have such a coarse hairline, it doesn't even match with the rest of my hair so far. I have to tie my edges down nightly until I suffocate my head LOL!
> 
> -Mahogany


You're welcome  !!!! Put your reminders for every moment you feel is a milestone, whether it's a week or every day  . 

Trusttttttt me, I know about the different hair textures. I have some areas which at first I really didn't care for at all, now I'm learning to accept it and it doesn't bother me as much as it use to. Just being honest. If your edges are your problem area I'd try out different gels and start tying it down so that it lays more flat. 



shyekiera said:


> How long are you girls transitioning before chopping


I'm hoping to chop in June (16 months post) or July (17 months post).


----------



## pearlific1

shyekiera said:


> How long are you girls transitioning before chopping



I haven't even committed to "transitioning" yet  I feel that once I say the word, everything will go downhill. I haven't texlaxed in over 6 months and things are going just fine...no extreme breakage or shedding and my hair seems to be relatively healthy.

All that to say, I don't have a timeline for my hair. I'm just going to continue to let it do what it does and manage the best way I can


----------



## freckledface

I'm getting on my nerves! I'm drying to know what my hair type(s) will be but yes I know it's too early! I also wanna cut a piece (or 3) to see what it does but it's too early!! I need to go have a seat somewhere!


----------



## shyekiera

freckledface said:


> I'm getting on my nerves! I'm drying to know what my hair type(s) will be but yes I know it's too early! I also wanna cut a piece (or 3) to see what it does but it's too early!! I need to go have a seat somewhere!



How far along are u? The hair types confuse me but I'm pretty sure I'm 4c.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I've decided to transition for 2 yrs, maybe 3. I'm so excited, I will not give up, this thread has already revved up my hope that I can become natural. To my surprise, being natural might be the only way I can get to WL


----------



## freckledface

shyekiera I'm 21 weeks so far. I can clearly see and feel my NG but I have no clue what to think about it.


----------



## AgeinATL

shyekiera said:


> How long are you girls transitioning before chopping


 
Looking to go 3 years before chopping. I am currently 16 months post. _Almost_ half way there.


----------



## freckledface

AgeinATL what's your reggie and styles please. I hope to go at least 2 years.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

AgeinATL said:


> Looking to go 3 years before chopping. I am currently 16 months post. Almost half way there.



AgeinATL
Could you list some of your hair styles and how you create and maintain them?


----------



## shyekiera

AgeinATL said:


> Looking to go 3 years before chopping. I am currently 16 months post. Almost half way there.



Wow...I don't think I can go that long...I already wanna chop, but have absolutely no idea what to do with this short coarse hair...


----------



## AgeinATL

freckledface
TamaraShaniece

Regimen-I wash twice a week (once on Friday and again on Monday or Tuesday). I DC after every single wash. I clarify once every 6 weeks and I do a hard protein treatment once every 8 weeks. I do each step of my wash day routine in about 8 sections. I wash, tshirt dry for about 15 minutes, apply my DC *thoroughly* (applying it like a relaxer and using the harping method), use the DIY steaming method for over an hour and rinse. While rinsing, I use my wide tooth comb and the water pressure to detangle. I do that in small sections to get as many tangles as I can. This is why it is important that my DC have slip because I depend on it to help detangle. After I am done rinsing, I tshirt dry again for about 10 minutes, apply my leave ins and damp bun, twist, braid, or rollerset. 


The key for me is keeping moisture in my hair to prevent breakage and leaving my hair alone between wash days. Also, I make sure that I remove all shed hairs thoroughly on wash days or they can and WILL cause havoc and you may end up having to chop because of matting. Since I wash twice a week (mainly cowash) and my products (DC, leave-in and hair butter) are super moisturizing, I no longer have to moisturize and seal daily. By the time my hair gets dry, it is time to wash it again anyway. My wash days aren't a nightmare, to be honest. They are just LONG. 

Styles-when transitioning, always find a 'go to' style. Mine is either a twist out with flexirods at the ends or a braid out with flexirods at the ends. Because I was extremely texlaxed before I began transitioning, it is very easy for me to blend the textures. To maintain, I pineapple. I can keep the style for about 4 days without rebraiding/retwisting. I just have to make sure that I do the style on damp hair, use a good twist cream (I use Camille Rose JAI Twist Butter), and make sure it is dry completely before unbraiding. 

I also rollerset. That can be tricky for transitioners since it takes a LOT of manipulation, but I have found a leave in with enough slip (Ynobe Prepoo) to make it fairly easy. Instead of a rattail comb, I use my tangle teezer (LOVE that thing) to smooth my hair onto the roller.  I mainly do rollersets to stretch and smooth my hair. Afterwards, I typically do a chunky braid out or a twist out for waves. I could also flat iron at this step since I do not blow dry my hair.

During the week, I mainly bun. Boring, but helpful.

I hope this has helped ladies and if you have any other questions, please let me know!

Age


----------



## beauti

*my goal is to chop at the two year mark, so in six months...*


----------



## Amarilles

freckledface said:


> I'm getting on my nerves! I'm drying to know what my hair type(s) will be but yes I know it's too early! I also wanna cut a piece (or 3) to see what it does but it's too early!! I need to go have a seat somewhere!


freckledface you should go for it! I cut a few pieces at first too. It definitely helped for me since the areas kept me entertained and satisfied my curiosity enough. Just don't be like me and cut around the perimeter of your hairline! I spent a good chunk of my transition waiting for that hair to grow long enough to fit into a pony. 

Another idea (once your NG has some length) is to BC your shed hair.


----------



## trclemons

shyekiera said:


> How far along are u? The hair types confuse me but I'm pretty sure I'm 4c.


shyekiera:  I'm almost 15 months post and I have 21 months to go (3 years total).  

I hid my ends all last year using updos and this year, I am hiding my hair with wigs and my final year will be a combination of years 1 & 2 (1 week of updos & 2 weeks of wigs).

So far, this journey has been a breeze and I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## freckledface

Amarilles the shed hair is really a good idea lol. I'm afraid I'll end up with one lil patch of relaxed ends if I BC a piece now. Who knows if I'll be able to stop lol.


----------



## freckledface

OAN  What's everyone's style plans for the summer? I'm think braid out and buns with flexi rods on the ends.  Separate into a puff looking thing...


----------



## shyekiera

freckledface said:


> OAN  What's everyone's style plans for the summer? I'm think braid out and buns with flexi rods on the ends.  Separate into a puff looking thing...



I think I will be doing braids and sew ins


----------



## Britt

Soooo... I'm here at work playing with my hair in the mirror and looking at it (I have good lighting here , better than my bathroom mirror at home) and I see some areas that seem like they are breaking offfff. 

On Monday I made an attempt to comb out my braid out that I had from the weekend and for the first time ever I saw small broken pieces alllll over my bathroom sink. I have never seen my hair break like that. I've always been one to experience a lot of shedding, but this here was like 1-2 inch broken pieces. Ehhh, I can't say I was phased by it at all. My hair was kinda crunchy from the braidout and I'm a year post... I can't expect it to be at it's maximum health. I'd be more surprised if my hair were straightened and I experienced the breakage I did. 

Soooo ummm, yeah.... I think I'm going to have to suck it up and chop in June. Even that seems far away. I might even do it before then, if anything I'll chop and wear braids for like 2 months to give my hair a chance to gain some length.


----------



## SuchaLady

freckledface said:


> OAN  What's everyone's style plans for the summer? I'm think braid out and buns with flexi rods on the ends.  Separate into a puff looking thing...



Curly hair! Thinking of braids too.


----------



## SuchaLady

Thinking this will be my summer style!


----------



## freckledface

SuchaLady that's cute! How do you plan to achive that?


----------



## SuchaLady

freckledface said:


> SuchaLady that's cute! How do you plan to achive that?



freckledface A upart wig with a closure. I plan on leaving a tiny sliver of my hair out to make the closure look more realistic.


----------



## freckledface

^^ do you make your own? Or where do you buy them?


----------



## SuchaLady

freckledface yes ma'am. I make them myself! Easy process.


----------



## freckledface

SuchaLady I've yet to try even though I'd love to Idk if I'm really capable lol


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> Soooo ummm, yeah.... I think I'm going to have to suck it up and chop in June. Even that seems far away. I might even do it before then, if anything I'll chop and wear braids for like 2 months to give my hair a chance to gain some length.


Britt, How long did you intend to transition? And when was the last time you did a hard protein, stronger than Emergencee? I just bought some Aphogee 2 step (haven't used anything that strong is years) trynna stop this breakage. I've been too lazy to use it, but I promised myself I'd do it tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Giving my hair the works this weekend

Prepoo
Poo
Protein Treatment 
Moisturizing DC w/ steam
Air Dry and Bun

 I can't wait


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> @Britt, How long did you intend to transition? And when was the last time you did a hard protein, stronger than Emergencee? I just bought some Aphogee 2 step (haven't used anything that strong is years) trynna stop this breakage. I've been too lazy to use it, but I promised myself I'd do it tonight. Fingers crossed.



Honey Bee
I initially intended to chop sometime hopefully between June and August... but yeahhh, I don't see myself going past beginning of June, if that. I haven't done a stronger protein than Emergencee. I tried Aphogee 2 step a few years ago and I didn't like it. It took my hair a little while for it to feel normal again and I don't want to take chances now and mess with it now that I am dealing with 2 textures and 1 years worth of new growth. I find that I like proteins that are gel like reconstructors or creamy protein like Repair Me by Curl Junkie. I bought the Colorful protein filler and added to the Emergencee for extra umphhh since the Emergencee isn't strong. 

I have soo many varying textures in my head it's crazy. No idea what it will all look like when I chop. I'm hoping and thinking that it will all blend together somehow. I just looked in the mirror and noticed that my right side of new growth looks substantially longer than the left side, wth?


----------



## sweetpea7

freckledface said:


> OAN  What's everyone's style plans for the summer? I'm think braid out and buns with flexi rods on the ends.  Separate into a puff looking thing...



Senegalese twists and flatironed hair  looking forward to to it!


----------



## Qtee

I'm transitioning again for like the 3rd or 4th time..got bored with my natural hair so I relaxed it 3 times and dyed the front blond..coupled with flat ironing..my hair is now thin and breaking ..I just cut it from MBL to APL..I really want to take a razor to it..but my "boo" doesn't want me too..so I think I will cut it every couple months to keep it at APL..


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> Honey Bee
> I find that I like proteins that are gel like reconstructors or creamy protein like Repair Me by Curl Junkie. I bought the Colorful protein filler and added to the Emergencee for extra umphhh since the Emergencee isn't strong.


What about that Komaza protein thing people always talk about? 

I don't want you to leave early. In my head, we're transitioning buddies.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> What about that Komaza protein thing people always talk about?  I don't want you to leave early. In my head, we're transitioning buddies.


Awwww I have more months to go!! I feel like the summer is quite a ways away lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jas123

freckledface said:


> OAN What's everyone's style plans for the summer? I'm think braid out and buns with flexi rods on the ends. Separate into a puff looking thing...


I will be roller-setting every week starting this spring... I want to start wearing my hair out and enjoying it


----------



## sharifeh

mahogany-horizons 

I'm an avid exerciser and I'm doing this transitioning  thing 
If I can get through this spring/summer then you can too!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Gave my hair the works yesterday. Clarified, deep conditioned with a protein conditioner and then followed up with Darcy's pumpkin seed.  Sectioned my hair and applied my leave in followed by emu oil. Put on my turbie twist for a while and then did a twist out Camille Rose aloe butter gel. It was my first time using it.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 

Your hair is lovely 
When did you take down the weave? How long did you have it in?
Did I miss that post or did I just forget? 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

11 months post and will be celebrating one years post on the 26 of next month. I CANT WAIT! 

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Mjon912

Ugh I have begun obsessing over my hair! Once I decided to hide my scissors and focus on growth it was like my hair started growing super slow (it's not but I feel like it is). Looking through my fotki has me upset, I know it will grow to my goals because it has before but I'm ready for it to be there now... I'm frustrated


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Mjon912

Slow grower here and I feel your pain. 

Usually when I'm feeling this way.....I simply stop obsessing. 

I recently cut off a inch and a half about 2-3 months ago back to BSL and I look up and I'm almost MBL again.

(After cut)


Feb 5th, 2014 (almost MBL)


It's not much, but I literally though my hair had stop growing. With that being said. Just breathe and let you hair do it's thing. 

You have a fantastic regi. So I'm sure retention is on point. You'll look up and you'll be BSL in no time .


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt

The pictures were extremely helpful, you have no idea.


----------



## mschristine

Well ladies....my hair has been going through some things and I'm thinking it's time to take a break from relaxing for a while. I can't say I'm officially transitioning since the new growth gets real annoying around week 10 but I know I need an extra long relaxer break


----------



## shyekiera

sooo..I had a moment last night with my hair shoot trying to get ready to go out....I texted my hair stylist at 10:30 pm to get a last minute appt for today..sooooooo glad she was free..now I'm rockin a sew in


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> 
> Your hair is lovely
> When did you take down the weave? How long did you have it in?
> Did I miss that post or did I just forget?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh Thank you!!!! I only kept the weave in for 4 weeks. I missed my scalp  



TamaraShaniece said:


> @Britt
> 
> The pictures were extremely helpful, you have no idea.



TamaraShaniece Awww thank you! I'm really glad it is. I like to see pictures and hair tutorials. They are very helpful. Yesterday I spent quite some time looking for pics of what ppl look like with 15 months of growth since I'm hoping to chop off the rest of the ends maybe end of May. One thing I do know--- I *need  *to up my makeup skills if I'm a have short hair . That was the common denominator I found in pics of naturals with shorter hair, their makeup is flawless. So I want to learn to up my eyeshadow skills, keep practicing with eyeliner. In the meantime, if it ain't right by then, I can always wear a really simple eye, eyebrows filled in a little and a good lip color.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hi 

Im new to this thread. I relaxed not long ago after being natural for 2 years.  I got frustrated with my natural hair and slapped a relaxer in my head without thinking it through. So now I'm unhappy with my relaxed hair and ready to transition for (at least) a year.  Hoping to glean some great tips from this thread.   Im kinda skurred LOL.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 
How short do you think your hair is going to be? 
Yikes you're scaring me!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> How short do you think your hair is going to be?
> Yikes you're scaring me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
sharifeh prob somewhere around this length or around here. I think this length would be realistic when I finally cut off the rest of my relaxed ends. I noticed this go around that my twist out looks shorter than it usually looks. I think as my new growth is coming in my hair is shrinking lol.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> prob somewhere around this length or around here.


Oooh, thanks for these links Britt.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Oooh, thanks for these links @Britt.


 
You're welcome!!


----------



## bebezazueta

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hi   Im new to this thread. I relaxed not long ago after being natural for 2 years.  I got frustrated with my natural hair and slapped a relaxer in my head without thinking it through. So now I'm unhappy with my relaxed hair and ready to transition for (at least) a year.  Hoping to glean some great tips from this thread.   Im kinda skurred LOL.



Welcome!  Great folks up in here!  We are in this together so don't be skurred. LOL!


----------



## flyygirlll2

These ssk's are killing me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> sharifeh prob somewhere around this length or around here. I think this length would be realistic when I finally cut off the rest of my relaxed ends. I noticed this go around that my twist out looks shorter than it usually looks. I think as my new growth is coming in my hair is shrinking lol.



Both ladies have pretty hair. I don't think the length is too bad but I understand with shrinkage it's a different story. I haven't had my hair that short since I was a child, so I know for me that would be a chock.  I'm still trucking along, close to 5 months post but I've had my battles so I'm going to give it some more time to see how I feel.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

flyygirlll2 said:


> Both ladies have pretty hair. I don't think the length is too bad but I understand with shrinkage it's a different story. I haven't had my hair that short since I was a child, so I know for me that would be a chock.  I'm still trucking along, close to 5 months post but I've had my battles so I'm going to give it some more time to see how I feel.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I feel like both of us have been having a rough time. Please hang in there , I am going on 7 months post and the last two months have sucked so badly. But I keep telling myself it's worth it in the end.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

sharifeh said:


> I feel like both of us have been having a rough time. Please hang in there , I am going on 7 months post and the last two months have sucked so badly. But I keep telling myself it's worth it in the end.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  Yes girl the struggle has been real over here lol. The various textures throughout my head have been causing me so much problems, some parts are coiled/curled and some are not.Today I spent close to 3 hours M&S, detangling and taking out knots smh. I'm trying to hang in there though *sigh*  here are some texture shots. 

 Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Britt

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes girl the struggle has been real over here lol. The various textures throughout my head have been causing me so much problems, some parts are coiled/curled and some are not.Today I spent close to 3 hours M&S, detangling and taking out knots smh. I'm trying to hang in there though *sigh*  here are some texture shots.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Are you combing your hair when it's dry? Do you section your hair? How are u styling it daily?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> Are you combing your hair when it's dry? Do you section your hair? How are u styling it daily?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've been using my fingers to detangle lately, The coarse parts of my hair tend to be drier. The times that I do comb my hair are either when it's loaded with conditioner on wash days, damp,  or if I feel that I didn't get all the shed hairs out.  I section my hair when I detangle and wash or else it would just be impossible. In terms of styling, I don't like to manipulate my hair too much so it's typically twisted up and pinned like a bun. I only untwist to M&S and it remains that way until wash days.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MY hair air dried like butter last night. Claudies Montego Bay Oil may be the reason. Its crack y'all. YOUVE BEEN WARNED LOL!


----------



## Britt

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've been using my fingers to detangle lately, The coarse parts of my hair tend to be drier. The times that I do comb my hair are either when it's loaded with conditioner on wash days, damp,  or if I feel that I didn't get all the shed hairs out.  I section my hair when I detangle and wash or else it would just be impossible. In terms of styling, I don't like to manipulate my hair too much so it's typically twisted up and pinned like a bun. I only untwist to M&S and it remains that way until wash days.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Ahhh I see. I know the frustration of dealing with coarser and dryer areas. It's a challenge. It's good that you are doing things in sections. That helps.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jas123

I did a henna treatment tonight. It's been forever since I did my last henna and that's not good since henna is my only form of protein... Well, my hair feels super strong, detangling session easy, minimal shedding. I need to make sure I do these on the regular, as a long term transitioner they are very beneficial for my hair.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Any of you ladies tried the natural line by Aphogee call Curlific? I bout the deep treatment & the moisture rich leave-in. Haven't tried the treatment yet but I washed & deep conditioned my hair yesterday and applied the moisture rich leave-in, sealed with grapeseed oil & put my hair in about 8-10 twists for a twist out. My hair was sooo soft & moisturized when I took it down the this morning. Considering its a liquid leave-in I had good definition in my twist out as well. I'm considering purchasing the curl definer & shampoo next.


----------



## Straighthoodtea

I transitioned for 2 years and 2 months without BC'ing and when I was done I had APL hair. It was the best decision I ever made. Just watch out for the heat. I have super bad heat damage in the front from keeping my hair flat ironed =/


----------



## DoDo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYj2Ed1W2fs

Thought you ladies might like this.

I especially think it's funny when the screen fades to black and it says "the struggle begins" 

More like #longhairstruggles. You can skip to the end for the hair porn.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MY hair air dried like butter last night. Claudies Montego Bay Oil may be the reason. Its crack y'all. YOUVE BEEN WARNED LOL!


*EnExitStageLeft, Sounds good, where did you pick it up from?*


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> Ahhh I see. I know the frustration of dealing with coarser and dryer areas. It's a challenge. It's good that you are doing things in sections. That helps.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Yeah those coarse strands are a beast to deal with. I'm finding that my new growth is compact and just clumps together, so I'm just going to try to keep it stretched with blow drying on low heat to cool. I don't really use direct heat but I know my hair can tolerate it as long as it's not excessive.


----------



## Pennefeather

How much new growth do you need before you decide to wash and condition in sections?  I've seen that quite a few ladies do this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Pennefeather said:


> How much new growth do you need before you decide to wash and condition in sections?  I've seen that quite a few ladies do this.



Good question. I started washing in sections when I had 1 inch. Maybe It also depends on the texture too because my texture ranges from tight coils to not so tight and it tends to clump together so sectioning was essential. Some parts of my hair are over 2 inches now while others are and inch and a half to 2.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> EnExitStageLeft, Sounds good, where did you pick it up from?



Www.Claudieshairrevitalizer.com


----------



## Britt

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah those coarse strands are a beast to deal with. I'm finding that my new growth is compact and just clumps together*, so I'm just going to try to keep it stretched with blow drying on low heat to cool. I don't really use direct heat but I know my hair can tolerate it as long as it's not excessive.


I knowww, I knowwww... I use to get very upset and curse my hair lol. That's when I was like screw this and started using my blow dryer or getting my roots blown occassionally. Oddly, I will say for some reason now. My hair just feels easier to manage. I retwisted my hair last night with no problem. I wasn't fighting with it. I'm thinking it's possibly b/c my new growth is somewhat stretched from the original twistout I did on Saturday. It was the washing and airdrying will all my hair pulled back earlier on that made my new growth INCREDIBLY compacted and a pain to deal with. That was a learning curve for me. If I knew this, I would have started to get in the habit of doing twist outs/braid outs from like month 4 lol. Instead, I was trying to let it airdry and then the roots shrivel up and it was like snap, crackle, pop to get my fingers through the back. I also figure that I better get in the habit of frequently twisting/braiding my hair b/c that's what I'll be doing when I'm fully natural. Might as well get use to doing it nightly or a few times a week from now. 


Pennefeather said:


> How much new growth do you need before you decide to wash and condition in sections? I've seen that quite a few ladies do this.


 
I started prob about month 4/5. It makes things much easier and I feel like I get a better clean and handling on my hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

LAWD!  I went to chop a small section in the nape area so I can test products while I transition on that section. AND I chickened out!  I couldn't do it. LOL!  I have 3 inches of new growth with 50% shrinkage. This will be a LONG transition. Goodness. I may actually make it to my 40th birthday in 3.5 years before I chop.


----------



## Honey Bee

I can't stand these relaxed ends. I may end up doing a minichop. I plan to straighten next time I wash and I just bought some new scissors. 

I'm  inverting. I just started, so I don't know if it'll work, but whatever it takes to speed up this transition!


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> I can't stand these relaxed ends. I may end up doing a minichop. I plan to straighten next time I wash and I just bought some new scissors.
> 
> *I'm  inverting. I just started, so I don't know if it'll work, but whatever it takes to speed up this transition*!


 

LOL! I'm taking Andrew Lessman HSN, tho I don't see a difference in anything I figure it can't hurt. I wouldn't mind the extra help with growth lol. I need a GOOD TRIM too, not sure if 2 inches qualifies as a trim or cut lol. 
When I was doing my twist out this weekend, the new growth part swells and looks so plump then you get down to the relaxed ends ... and really see the difference.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> I knowww, I knowwww... I use to get very upset and curse my hair lol. That's when I was like screw this and started using my blow dryer or getting my roots blown occassionally. Oddly, I will say for some reason now. My hair just feels easier to manage. I retwisted my hair last night with no problem. I wasn't fighting with it. I'm thinking it's possibly b/c my new growth is somewhat stretched from the original twistout I did on Saturday. It was the washing and airdrying will all my hair pulled back earlier on that made my new growth INCREDIBLY compacted and a pain to deal with. That was a learning curve for me. If I knew this, I would have started to get in the habit of doing twist outs/braid outs from like month 4 lol. Instead, I was trying to let it airdry and then the roots shrivel up and it was like snap, crackle, pop to get my fingers through the back. I also figure that I better get in the habit of frequently twisting/braiding my hair b/c that's what I'll be doing when I'm fully natural. Might as well get use to doing it nightly or a few times a week from now.  I started prob about month 4/5. It makes things much easier and I feel like I get a better clean and handling on my hair.



Your braid outs look cute. I've only had one successful braid out and after that every time I've attempted to do one it looks like a hot mess.   Even bantu knot out look like like who did it and why. Since where I live has been bitterly cold, I don't wear my hair out anyway. But at this point I'm hoping the blow dryer will be my saving grace cause air drying is a hell no at this point in the game.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Britt

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your braid outs look cute. I've only had one successful braid out and after that every time I've attempted to do one it looks like a hot mess. Even bantu knot out look like like who did it and why. Since where I live has been bitterly cold, I don't wear my hair out anyway. But at this point I'm hoping the blow dryer will be my saving grace cause air drying is a hell no at this point in the game.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Yeahhh, I was airdrying right up until fall... so mostly throughout the summer. 

Thank you! I'm still learning and tweaking as I go along. 
I haven't figured out how to properly secure bantu knots, and I also find them uncomfy to sleep on. I have some time to figure that out though, I think bantu knot outs look FABBBBBBB on natural hair when it gains some length. Ooooh wee, it's pretty lol ! 

At least you have the blow dryer to help you along right now.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> LOL! I'm taking Andrew Lessman HSN, tho I don't see a difference in anything I figure it can't hurt. I wouldn't mind the extra help with growth lol. I need a GOOD TRIM too, not sure if 2 inches qualifies as a trim or cut lol.
> When I was doing my twist out this weekend,* the new growth part swells and looks so plump then you get down to the relaxed ends ... and really see the difference.*


Yep. _*playing in my newgrowth*_


----------



## Honey Bee

flyygirlll2, everytime I see your siggy pic, I crack up. Morris Day n'em is _clean_! Seams _right_ and leg held just so!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Honey Bee said:


> flyygirlll2, everytime I see your siggy pic, I crack up. Morris Day n'em is clean! Seams right and leg held just so!



I know, when I first saw it I was rolling lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

I need to pick a vitamin and take it 
Hairfinity priteva?? I need to hurry this along as much as possible

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

^^ I feel the same way. If I could get to my scalp I'd use MN.


----------



## shyekiera

deleted...


----------



## bebezazueta

Well I mini chopped my sideburns on the right side and I can not stop playing with my springy curl. I am trying out products for wash and gos on it. I applied tresemme naturals conditioner and put argon oil ecostyler gel on top. I did do a finger coil on it and it was dry this morning.

ETA sorry for the close up scalp pic. My hubby took it. LOL!


----------



## Britt

bebezazueta said:


> LAWD! I went to chop a small section in the nape area so I can test products while I transition on that section. AND I chickened out! I couldn't do it. LOL! I have 3 inches of new growth with 50% shrinkage. This will be a LONG transition. Goodness. I may actually make it to my 40th birthday in 3.5 years before I chop.


 
I did this early on in my transition, I cut an area of the back of my hair. I coils when wet, when it's dry it just kinda sticks up I guess. I gave my hair a mid week quick wash last night and before I got in the shower I realized that area I cut is def gaining length. 

I have breakage. I didn't have this up until now. I combed out my braid out last night and shirt and sink was full of small tiny hairs. My relaxed section looks even more thin and lifeless. It didn't look and feel as noticeable before. As I looked at my wet hair in the mirror, I totally get why some transitioners get to the point where they chop sooner than they'd planned for. Ohhh I get it. I've seen some transitioners with relaxed ends whose ends still have some weight to it (like Nina Pruitt)and they don't want to part quite yet with it -- I get it. Then there are some who really just end up with strands of relaxed hair attached to the afro growing from their scalp -- we'll I'm def teetering in that territory now. Also, was I was doing my damp braid out last night I could feel the relaxed ends popping as I was braiding. Ahhh, I'm glad I was able to make it all the way up until now for breakage to start. If my hair was popping off earlier on I'd prob be a bit more discouraged. Now, I'm kinda like whateva... it's to be expected.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 
Yeah the breakage is stressful right? That's why I was freaking out. I'm pretty sure mine broke off so early because my hair is super bonelaxed. 
It looks like I'll have to push back my weave appointment until the 31st ugh

I'm 7 months post tomorrow !!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

Britt said:


> I did this early on in my transition, I cut an area of the back of my hair. I coils when wet, when it's dry it just kinda sticks up I guess. I gave my hair a mid week quick wash last night and before I got in the shower I realized that area I cut is def gaining length.  I have breakage. I didn't have this up until now. I combed out my braid out last night and shirt and sink was full of small tiny hairs. My relaxed section looks even more thin and lifeless. It didn't look and feel as noticeable before. As I looked at my wet hair in the mirror, I totally get why some transitioners get to the point where they chop sooner than they'd planned for. Ohhh I get it. I've seen some transitioners with relaxed ends whose ends still have some weight to it (like Nina Pruitt)and they don't want to part quite yet with it -- I get it. Then there are some who really just end up with strands of relaxed hair attached to the afro growing from their scalp -- we'll I'm def teetering in that territory now. Also, was I was doing my damp braid out last night I could feel the relaxed ends popping as I was braiding. Ahhh, I'm glad I was able to make it all the way up until now for breakage to start. If my hair was popping off earlier on I'd prob be a bit more discouraged. Now, I'm kinda like whateva... it's to be expected.



Have you tried regular reconstructor treatments. My relaxed hair is striving and I am mad that it is. LOL!  It seems like my no lye relaxed hair broke off easily but the lye relaxed hair is thicker and stronger.   

I braid on mostly dried hair. Relaxed hair when wet is prone to breakage. But natural hair when dry is prone to breakage. So I detangle my new growth when wet and my relaxed hair when dry.  I use joico kpak weekly as well. 

I did chop my sideburns and my shrinkage is worse than I thought. 3 inches stretched and only 1 inch shrunken. The struggle is real.


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> Yeah the breakage is stressful right? That's why I was freaking out. I'm pretty sure mine broke off so early because my hair is super bonelaxed.
> It looks like I'll have to push back my weave appointment until the 31st ugh
> 
> I'm 7 months post tomorrow !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


CONGRATSSSSSS sharifeh  !!!! You're hanging in there just fine. My hair was relaxed damn near bone straight too... soo yeah, it's fine ends attached to a fro. 



bebezazueta said:


> Have you tried regular reconstructor treatments. My relaxed hair is striving and I am mad that it is. LOL! It seems like my no lye relaxed hair broke off easily but the lye relaxed hair is thicker and stronger.
> 
> I braid on mostly dried hair. Relaxed hair when wet is prone to breakage. But natural hair when dry is prone to breakage. So I detangle my new growth when wet and my relaxed hair when dry. I use joico kpak weekly as well.
> 
> I did chop my sideburns and my shrinkage is worse than I thought. 3 inches stretched and only 1 inch shrunken. The struggle is real.


bebezazueta yesss mammm... I actually did a good protein treatment this past weekend. My relaxed ends just feel weaker. I honestly can't say I've experienced any of this up until now. I just noticed that on the very bottom left of my nape, there's no relaxed strands longer attached to that part. 

The tides are turning lol. I remember months 7/8/9 I would get occassional rollersets at the Dominican salon and my relaxed sections were still in tact and looked fine as I got my hair rollerset. I'll be getting my hair trimmed/cut and flat ironed soon so I'll assess things then.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I have the feeling that I'm going to make APL (and maybe more) while transitioning for a year.  I think that will make it harder to chop.  So I'm contemplating cutting as I grow - so chop an inch as I grow an inch.  That way I won't be tempted to relax again so I can see my length.  On the other hand, I've never had hair long than it is right now, so it would be nice to see if it could actually grow to longer lengths.  I'm so confused...


----------



## flyygirlll2

tapioca_pudding said:


> I have the feeling that I'm going to make APL (and maybe more) while transitioning for a year.  I think that will make it harder to chop.  So I'm contemplating cutting as I grow - so chop an inch as I grow an inch.  That way I won't be tempted to relax again so I can see my length.  On the other hand, I've never had hair long than it is right now, so it would be nice to see if it could actually grow to longer lengths.  I'm so confused...



I could understand that, I've trimmed twice in January and I'll dust here and there. I'm not far from MBL right now even with the trims I had, but I have reached MBL before and was close to WL but I was always trimming and cutting my hair to make it even because it grows into a v shape. I'm hanging in there for now, but I'm not going to pretend I don't have the  urge to relax. I've had issues with curbing the shedding and breakage so it's been very difficult to say the least.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

Britt said:


> CONGRATSSSSSS sharifeh  !!!! You're hanging in there just fine. My hair was relaxed damn near bone straight too... soo yeah, it's fine ends attached to a fro.  bebezazueta yesss mammm... I actually did a good protein treatment this past weekend. My relaxed ends just feel weaker. I honestly can't say I've experienced any of this up until now. I just noticed that on the very bottom left of my nape, there's no relaxed strands longer attached to that part.  The tides are turning lol. I remember months 7/8/9 I would get occassional rollersets at the Dominican salon and my relaxed sections were still in tact and looked fine as I got my hair rollerset. I'll be getting my hair trimmed/cut and flat ironed soon so I'll assess things then.



Wait you have gorgeous hair from what I remember!  Yea I'm sure I'll experience more breakage deeper into my stretch. Can't wait to see pics of your flat ironed hair


----------



## freckledface

This is the first real look at my new growth. It's more than I though! Yay for progress. But also I thought I've been texlaxing. But that super thin hair attached is telling me otherwise! I can't stop looking at this picture! Lol


----------



## Mjon912

Still in it... 19 months since my last texlax! Washed the other day, I'm been obsessing over my hair lately so I'm looking forward to warmer weather so I can get out of the house and do something else with my free time. This snow keeping us inside is just aiding in my obsession lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

Mjon912 said:


> Still in it... 19 months since my last texlax! Washed the other day, I'm been obsessing over my hair lately so I'm looking forward to warmer weather so I can get out of the house and do something else with my free time. This snow keeping us inside is just aiding in my obsession lol



Your hair looks great for 19 months!  My hair stays twisted up and pinned so it's nothing to write home about.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

Flyygirll2 thanks! I told myself if I can't wear straight hair and enjoy my hair then natural hair wouldn't be for me... I get frustrated if my hair is up for to long in the same style


----------



## flyygirlll2

Mjon912 said:


> Flyygirll2 thanks! I told myself if I can't wear straight hair and enjoy my hair then natural hair wouldn't be for me... I get frustrated if my hair is up for to long in the same style



See, I like straight hair but I'm style challenged and I like ease and simplicity so I practically live in buns. I haven't wore my hair out since my last touch up in October lol. Right now I'm getting tired of my hair looking a poofy mess.


----------



## Mjon912

Flyygirll2 Yikes!!!... I wore buns for a while into my transition also but I had washed and set first so my hair was still straight and I had the option of taking it down to "feel" my hair when I got home...how far into your transition are you?

And I'm style challenged as well, the only reason I can do wash and sets is because I've been doing them myself since '05 besides that I havnt mastered any other style =( lol


----------



## Britt

I'm just loving this thread lol.
So I did my nightly braid out last night and kept trying to take pics of the area I cut off so I could show bebezazueta but it would not show up in the pic. 
I moisturized and sealed with small amt of emu oil. This morning as I was taking out my braids my fingers felt sooo greasy. I find that the relaxed section is far greasier than the natural area and when I was applying the oil last night I kept smoothing it into my new growth. I never ever had issues with dryness when I was fully relaxed and for all these years my relaxed hair doesn't like heavy moisturizers and right I certainly never moisturized and sealed. It's just interesting to see how different the hairs are. 

Anyway, I tried to take a pic of what my twist looks like where its plump and then goes flat lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Mjon912 said:


> Flyygirll2 Yikes!!!... I wore buns for a while into my transition also but I had washed and set first so my hair was still straight and I had the option of taking it down to "feel" my hair when I got home...how far into your transition are you?  And I'm style challenged as well, the only reason I can do wash and sets is because I've been doing them myself since '05 besides that I havnt mastered any other style =( lol



Yeah I've done pony tail roller sets but that's about it. This Saturday will make it 21 wks post. My hair is becoming more of a chore as time goes by. I applaud the ladies that have managed to make it close to a year and past it. I'm going to be honest, I don't like my coarse strands. No matter what I do it stays dry and knotted. And half of my hair is coarse.  I once had someone I know tell me they wish they had coarse strands since it's supposed to be more resilient...I just had a blank stare.


----------



## Britt

Did my wkly wash and deep condition today. The bush is growing in. I so look forward to my trim I scheduled.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> Did my wkly wash and deep condition today. The bush is growing in. I so look forward to my trim I scheduled.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oooo your natural hair looks lush and pretty girl. Idk if I'm going to make it, my hair looks a mess.


----------



## Britt

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oooo your natural hair looks lush and pretty girl. Idk if I'm going to make it, my hair looks a mess.



Thanks you!!! Keep hanging in there !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera

Britt said:


> Did my wkly wash and deep condition today. The bush is growing in. I so look forward to my trim I scheduled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sigh ..y'all make this look soooo easy!!!!


----------



## sharifeh

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah I've done pony tail roller sets but that's about it. This Saturday will make it 21 wks post. My hair is becoming more of a chore as time goes by. I applaud the ladies that have managed to make it close to a year and past it. I'm going to be honest, I don't like my coarse strands. No matter what I do it stays dry and knotted. And half of my hair is coarse.  I once had someone I know tell me they wish they had coarse strands since it's supposed to be more resilient...I just had a blank stare.



flyygirlll2 

Months 5 and 6 are when things get real. My suggestion is to familiarize yourself with the blow dryer so you can lightly blow dry and then bun. Stretching the roots with a blow dryer should help the dryness and tangles. Are you applying your DC like a relaxer and Dcing with heat? That's essential at this stage. 

I'm not sure what you mean by coarse. Do you mean it's rough? Or do you mean the strands are thick? My edges are very rough and so is my nape and the back of my head. It drives me nuts too. 
The transitioning sucks at this point , wash days are long and stressful. I feel you. Keep on trucking!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

shyekiera said:


> sigh ..y'all make this look soooo easy!!!!



It's gotten easier honestly. I was far more frustrated and found this more challenging earlier on. I have to do a twist out/braid out as a style and keep it moving. I do it nightly to keep it fresh for the following day. I do everything in sections. I wash, detangle, and apply product in sections. Hang in there!!!


----------



## sharifeh

Britt your hair is looking great!!!  Your ends don't even look so bad 
You're like mostly natural

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

sharifeh said:


> flyygirlll2  Months 5 and 6 are when things get real. My suggestion is to familiarize yourself with the blow dryer so you can lightly blow dry and then bun. Stretching the roots with a blow dryer should help the dryness and tangles. Are you applying your DC like a relaxer and Dcing with heat? That's essential at this stage.  I'm not sure what you mean by coarse. Do you mean it's rough? Or do you mean the strands are thick? My edges are very rough and so is my nape and the back of my head. It drives me nuts too. The transitioning sucks at this point , wash days are long and stressful. I feel you. Keep on trucking!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah, I blow-dried my hair last week and it stretched it to a certain extent at least. I used to apply my dc's like a relaxer but it takes too long and my wash days are long enough as it is. I do make sure to Dc with steam each time I wash though. Yes, I meant  coarse as in the  strands are both thick and rough. The strands are very dark and feels wiry compared to my fine, medium strands. These strands are mainly in my crown area/ nape and some are mixed in other parts of head. My edges are kinda bushy so I can't get it to lay down for nothing sometimes. It's a mess, I've been asking Jesus to take the comb on wash days lol. I go back and forth on what to do next.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt your hair is looking great!!!  Your ends don't even look so bad
> You're like mostly natural
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh , thanks!!!! Girl, my ends are saying let me freeeeeeee.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

flyygirlll2 

Do you know your hairs porosity? That might help you figure out which products work for your hair. 

I've been on my hair journey for 7 yrs and feel the most confident w/ my long term transition.


----------



## havilland

Just stopped in to say heeeeeyyyyy


My two year transition was he//.....I LIVED IN A BUN.  

But being natural has been so much easier. I learned my hair.  Learned what she liked. Kept her strong and treated her gentle. And I could not be happier on a (non humid day) that I kept my length. 

Wash day as a natural is a breeze compared to long term transition at about 7-9 months post....

Hang in there, Chicas!  There is a light at the end of the tunnel and it's your new growth! LOL


----------



## shyekiera

does anyone get sew ins? if so how do you maintain your natural hair underneath and how long do u keep it in?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

shyekiera said:


> does anyone get sew ins? if so how do you maintain your natural hair underneath and how long do u keep it in?



I get sew-ins, just got one done Saturday. I spray my hair (my hair that's braided underneath) every day or every other day with either a leave-in conditioner or a braid spray to moisturize it. I then follow that with an oil, I use a spray oil since it's easier. I'll massage my scalp with my hands to work it all in since I can't physically get to my hair. I'll wash & condition the sew-in hair every 2 weeks or as needed, this is important if you're using 100% virgin hair to help keep the hair up & keep your hair clean as well. If you're using bundle hair with any curl pattern (body wave, deep wave, loose wave) you want to let those textures air dry. Apply a light leave-in to the hair & your hair & let it air dry completely. If you opt to blow dry do it on low heat & don't manipulate the hair too much. I usually leave my sew-ins in for 2 months because I typically have no problem leaving them in that long. It all depends on how you take care of your hair. Make sure the person doing your sew-in doesn't braid your hair too tightly & that they place a net over your braids before sewing on the hair to protect your real hair. Hope this helps


----------



## shyekiera

KaramelKutie803 said:


> I get sew-ins, just got one done Saturday. I spray my hair (my hair that's braided underneath) every day or every other day with either a leave-in conditioner or a braid spray to moisturize it. I then follow that with an oil, I use a spray oil since it's easier. I'll massage my scalp with my hands to work it all in since I can't physically get to my hair. I'll wash & condition the sew-in hair every 2 weeks or as needed, this is important if you're using 100% virgin hair to help keep the hair up & keep your hair clean as well. If you're using bundle hair with any curl pattern (body wave, deep wave, loose wave) you want to let those textures air dry. Apply a light leave-in to the hair & your hair & let it air dry completely. If you opt to blow dry do it on low heat & don't manipulate the hair too much. I usually leave my sew-ins in for 2 months because I typically have no problem leaving them in that long. It all depends on how you take care of your hair. Make sure the person doing your sew-in doesn't braid your hair too tightly & that they place a net over your braids before sewing on the hair to protect your real hair. Hope this helps



thanks...yep I have a net....


----------



## flyygirlll2

TamaraShaniece said:


> flyygirlll2  Do you know your hairs porosity? That might help you figure out which products work for your hair.  I've been on my hair journey for 7 yrs and feel the most confident w/ my long term transition.



It's funny because before my hair was low porosity, now I don't think that's the case anymore because it doesn't take that long to dry anymore and protein is ok on my hair with the exception of the coarse parts. This is actually my second attempt to transition. I made it to 7 months last time but the shedding, breakage, and knots drove me insane. Feels like déjà vu because I'm going through the same thing like before,  so I can't say I'm 100% confident  about this transition at this moment based on what's been happening.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Today is wash day and I'm almost sad I prepoo'ed. My hair was soooooo soft/manageable this week, my shedding was minimal and my ends were so smooth. 

Cutting out all the "extra's" is doing my hair some good. 

Not going to lie....I cannot not wait to play in my natural hair. I'll take to take some progress pics tonight and post them. 

Also, to all the new Sitioner's joining the Struggle.......HEY GIRL HEY!


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Today is wash day and I'm almost sad I prepoo'ed. My hair was soooooo soft/manageable this week, my shedding was minimal and my ends were so smooth.  Cutting out all the "extra's" is doing my hair some good.  Not going to lie....I cannot not wait to play in my natural hair. I'll take to take some progress pics tonight and post them.  Also, to all the new Sitioner's joining the Struggle.......HEY GIRL HEY!



I yearn for soft/manageable hair :-(  *will live vicariously through you ladies that manage to keep your hair looking on point through it all.*

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls

havilland said:


> Just stopped in to say heeeeeyyyyy
> 
> My two year transition was he//.....I LIVED IN A BUN.
> 
> But being natural has been so much easier. I learned my hair.  Learned what she liked. Kept her strong and treated her gentle. And I could not be happier on a (non humid day) that I kept my length.
> 
> Wash day as a natural is a breeze compared to long term transition at about 7-9 months post....
> 
> Hang in there, Chicas!  There is a light at the end of the tunnel and it's your new growth! LOL



havilland I needed this today, thank you!!


----------



## Britt

The Camille Rose aloe butter gel is good so far. It's not a gel or a custard as I thought it would be, it's more of a whipped butter. My braid outs/twist outs are pretty soft and moisturized. I'd think naturals prob use a light gel over it for hold maybe? 
Ladies post pics if you're comfy doing so, I find it very helpful to see pics of transitioning hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

Went to the beach and now my hair is a complete mess! 28  weeks post and I hate my hair :-(
Its my fault though I know...at some point I'll spend an entire day detangling


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I took my texture shots and forgot to upload them . When I get home ill upload them. 

Here is the bun I did this morning. This was done on air dried/stretched hair.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I took my texture shots and forgot to upload them . When I get home ill upload them.  Here is the bun I did this morning. This was done on air dried/stretched hair.



I'm in love EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I took my texture shots and forgot to upload them . When I get home ill upload them.
> 
> Here is the bun I did this morning. This was done on air dried/stretched hair.
> View attachment 249797


 
Wowwww, your bun is super sleek and straight! I'd never guess you were almost 1 year post.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Thanks to Britt my twists outs are my go-to style.


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> Thanks to @Britt my twists outs are my go-to style.
> 
> View attachment 249803


 
TamaraShaniece  YAYYYYY! It looks very thick and pretty too!


----------



## Amarilles

Oooh...I realized last night that I can do twist-outs?! I wish someone woulda told me sooner!  I was able to roll all of the relaxed hair while still keep enough length. The hair does look shorter than a braidout, but I find the curl pattern looks more natural and it was a lot faster to both set and dry. I'm excited! *happydance*


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Make sure you post pics.. I'm excited.


----------



## Amarilles

My twistout vs braidout (a few days old). I lose some length but the ease of twists over braids are definitely worth it to me


----------



## Britt

Amarilles said:


> My twistout vs braidout (a few days old). I lose some length but the ease of twists over braids are definitely worth it to me



Very pretty !!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Britt said:


> The Camille Rose aloe butter gel is good so far. It's not a gel or a custard as I thought it would be, it's more of a whipped butter. My braid outs/twist outs are pretty soft and moisturized. I'd think naturals prob use a light gel over it for hold maybe?
> Ladies post pics if you're comfy doing so, I find it very helpful to see pics of transitioning hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



@Britt Your hair is soo pretty! I doubt I can get my hair into a braidout or twistout while transitioning (ends are so limp!)  but I'll have to try at some point 

I've been so bad with taking pics but honestly my hair is nothing to write home about, it's just been in boring straight styles, I try not to mess in it too much because it breaks if I look at it 

I'll be better at taking pics though, my hair looks crazy when it's wet at this point


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt Your hair is soo pretty! I doubt I can get my hair into a braidout or twistout while transitioning (ends are so limp!) but I'll have to try at some point
> 
> I've been so bad with taking pics but honestly my hair is nothing to write home about, it's just been in boring straight styles, I try not to mess in it too much because it breaks if I look at it
> 
> I'll be better at taking pics though, my hair looks crazy when it's wet at this point


 
sharifeh thank you!!!! Have you tried rolling your ends? I roll up my ends on my sponge rollers to help blend. I'm going to see Rochelle this Sat for a trim. I hope there isn't too much tangling and pulling b/c my hair is not too fond of the that DE express conditioner, heck, my hair is only fond of the conditioners I know work for it lol.. She might be at the sink detangling for a while lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt 

Take your own conditioner


----------



## TamaraShaniece

sharifeh said:


> @Britt Your hair is soo pretty! I doubt I can get my hair into a braidout or twistout while transitioning (ends are so limp!)  but I'll have to try at some point  I've been so bad with taking pics but honestly my hair is nothing to write home about, it's just been in boring straight styles, I try not to mess in it too much because it breaks if I look at it   I'll be better at taking pics though, my hair looks crazy when it's wet at this point


 sharifeh Not to put Britt on blast but she's helped me out tremendously. My twists out always turned out stiff and rough especially my new growth.   

Thanks to Britt, she helped see that my hair which is high porosity cannot handle certain products and I need to go experiment w/ products and do a lil research. It MADE ALL THE DIFFERENCE. A lot of moisture products might give me slip in the shower or on wet hair but once it dries, it's horrible. I'm slowly correcting the problem and I've have the best twist outs since then.

Don't give up.... W/ time and patience, you'll have twists out you can post about.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I took my texture shots and forgot to upload them . When I get home ill upload them.
> 
> Here is the bun I did this morning. This was done on air dried/stretched hair.
> View attachment 249797



wurkin it!


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Britt
> 
> Take your own conditioner


EnExitStageLeft this ain't the Dominicans. I could totally see that not flying with this stylist . Only Dominicans seem to not have a problem with that. She's a black stylist that's kinda 'high end' and seems quite content with the products she uses. She's also familiar with the hair forums and blogs (she thinks they're too much and do the most  ), and I think if I bring my own stuff she might feel away or something. Idk, I'm just going to hope for the best and suck it up. I'm so used to doing my own hair and doing it in sections and not having issues really with it. But now with all this new growth, I hope she's quite generous with the conditioner and takes her time to detangle me properly. I'm going mainly for the trim. 



TamaraShaniece said:


> @sharifeh Not to put @Britt on blast but she's helped me out tremendously. My twists out always turned out stiff and rough especially my new growth.
> 
> Thanks to Britt, she helped see that my hair which is high porosity cannot handle certain products and I need to go experiment w/ products and do a lil research. It MADE ALL THE DIFFERENCE. A lot of moisture products might give me slip in the shower or on wet hair but once it dries, it's horrible. I'm slowly correcting the problem and I've have the best twist outs since then.
> 
> Don't give up.... W/ time and patience, you'll have twists out you can post about.


TamaraShaniece yayyyyyy I'm glad it's working out :woohoo:  . Products make the world of a difference!! That's why I'm kinda antsy about my hair appointment this weekend. You use products that don't melt in your hair, and you'll have tangled and dry hair.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt  I like Rochelle but I don't see myself going to her too often , she only flatirons my hair so her assistant does the rest which I hate. She's really good but quite set in her ways. She's been doing hair for soo long! I think you'll be ok. What's your go-to conditioner ?    TamaraShaniece
Britt has also helped me a lot so far. She's amazing!!  I should solicit her help in braidouts and twistouts  because hers look amazing  Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt I like Rochelle but I don't see myself going to her too often , she only flatirons my hair so her assistant does the rest which I hate.* She's really good but quite set in her ways.* She's been doing hair for soo long! I think you'll be ok. What's your go-to conditioner ? @TamaraShaniece
> Britt has also helped me a lot so far. She's amazing!! I should solicit her help in braidouts and twistouts because hers look amazing Thanks for the encouragement!


 
sharifeh yesss, that's why I can't see her being open to be bringing my own stuff. I've only gone to her once and that was for the DE treatment. I'm hoping to have HER work on my head from start to finish. I really don't want to have the assistant dealing with my 1 year post hair. Idk, maybe I'm thinking about it too much, I just get kinda antsy when I go to the salon. I just really want my ends trimmed (cut actually). Also, this way by the time I chop, it won't be soo much of a '_big_ chop'. My hair is already shrinking in lengths lol. My braid out in my avatar is longer than my braid outs now. 

Thank you for the compliment. I do flat twists or cornrow braid outs with rollers on the end. I do them nightly if I want it to look fresh the following day. Ex, last night I was too tired to re do so I just threw my bonnet on and this morning my hair was completely smooshed and flat so I just pinned my hair up with one bobby pin and applied some edge tamer to my edges.
Ohhhh and find the right products for your braid out. I just bought the Camille Rose so I'm gonna continue to get my $$ worth out of it. Also, if you're going to do braid out decide on how big or small you want your braids to be, that affects the overall look. One braid out I did, I did quite a few cornrows on wet hair and tried this concoction of eco styler mixed with my leave in and some oil in it... and while the braid out looked nice, when I went to comb my hair the following days it was very dry and kinda crunchy. That's when I bought the CR. Perm rods on the ends will give your hair a nice spiral that blends right into the braid/twist. I also don't braid/twist to the very end, that area is rolled.


----------



## shyekiera

Britt said:


> sharifeh yesss, that's why I can't see her being open to be bringing my own stuff. I've only gone to her once and that was for the DE treatment. I'm hoping to have HER work on my head from start to finish. I really don't want to have the assistant dealing with my 1 year post hair. Idk, maybe I'm thinking about it too much, I just get kinda antsy when I go to the salon. I just really want my ends trimmed (cut actually). Also, this way by the time I chop, it won't be soo much of a 'big chop'. My hair is already shrinking in lengths lol. My braid out in my avatar is longer than my braid outs now.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I do flat twists or cornrow braid outs with rollers on the end. I do them nightly if I want it to look fresh the following day. Ex, last night I was too tired to re do so I just threw my bonnet on and this morning my hair was completely smooshed and flat so I just pinned my hair up with one bobby pin and applied some edge tamer to my edges.
> Ohhhh and find the right products for your braid out. I just bought the Camille Rose so I'm gonna continue to get my $$ worth out of it. Also, if you're going to do braid out decide on how big or small you want your braids to be, that affects the overall look. One braid out I did, I did quite a few cornrows on wet hair and tried this concoction of eco styler mixed with my leave in and some oil in it... and while the braid out looked nice, when I went to comb my hair the following days it was very dry and kinda crunchy. That's when I bought the CR. Perm rods on the ends will give your hair a nice spiral that blends right into the braid/twist. I also don't braid/twist to the very end, that area is rolled.



OK....what is Camille Rose.. is that the brand name?


----------



## Britt

shyekiera said:


> OK....what is Camille Rose.. is that the brand name?



Yes, Camille Rose naturals is the brand name. I use their aloe butter gel. You can find it in Target or buy it online.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

I can not wait to try some of naptural85 protective styles! I've always wanted a long braid to the side but my hair just doesn't hang long enough even though I'm mbl. I'm going to buy a bunch of that 1$ braiding hair and going to town.
I'll post some pictures tonight or tomorrow of my new growth. I can't really see anything but big poofy hair. I do notice that my new growth is shiny and smooth compared to my "texlaxed" hair.
I really want to cut some of my hair but I'm thinking as more natural hair comes in I'll have more shrinkage and need it to get some hang. Am I paranoid or have any of you noticed the same?


----------



## Amarilles

I'd say not to cut the hair, unless it's just a trim/dusting. Or unless you're planning on a short transition. 

If you're planning a long transition, you're going to need the length. Not only to stretch the natural hair but to have some wiggle room in the case of breakage. It's also a bit pointless to cut a lot of hair (if long-term transitioning) since retaining length is the goal. Short hair will just weaken the desire to long-term transition, simply because so much length is already gone. 

So just access the length of time you want to transition and go from there!


----------



## freckledface

Amarilles said:


> I'd say not to cut the hair, unless it's just a trim/dusting. Or unless you're planning on a short transition.
> 
> If you're planning a long transition, you're going to need the length. Not only to stretch the natural hair but to have some wiggle room in the case of breakage. It's also a bit pointless to cut a lot of hair (if long-term transitioning) since retaining length is the goal. Short hair will just weaken the desire to long-term transition, simply because so much length is already gone.
> 
> So just access the length of time you want to transition and go from there!



That makes sense. I want to go 2 years at least. I know I'll be afraid of the big chop that's why I say at least. My ends are super bone straight from before my HHJ. They split easily and already look bad in braid outs / twist outs because I started texlaxing my hair. I guess I'll just trim/ dust on my regular schedule. Thank you for your response I didn't even think of it that way.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt, Did you manage to stop your breakage (or is that why you're getting a trim)?


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> @Britt, Did you manage to stop your breakage (or is that why you're getting a trim)?


 
Honey Bee My breakage has subsided some. It's still there. I'm getting a trim b/c I don't plan to transition for that much longer. I'm kinda tired of holding on to the ends and I feel like my hair will look and feel better. Also, it's a preparation for when I do cut off the remainder of the ends. I plan to cut the rest of the ends off in May which is not far away at all. Tired of doing braid/twist outs with snaggly ends. If I were to do a full 2 year transition, I'd be cutting my ends as I go along.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Britt how many months post are you again?


----------



## Britt

tapioca_pudding said:


> @Britt how many months post are you again?


 
tapioca_pudding I will be 13 months post next Tuesday.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm getting a lot of knots at the demarcation line. What to do....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

lisanaturally said:


> I'm getting a lot of knots at the demarcation line. What to do....



Try dry steaming. Just apply some oil or moisture at that demarcation point and steam


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Try dry steaming. Just apply some oil or moisture at that demarcation point and steam



EnExitStageLeft thank you so much I didn't know what to do


----------



## pattyr5

I'll be 14 months post on Saturday.  The battle against dryness and tangles wages on.  
When I think I learned something new about my hair it just goes and confuses me.  I feel like I shouldn't have to be dealing with certain issues so far into the transition.


----------



## pearlific1

I'm starting to see a lot of long shed hairs (root attached) on the sink. When I inspect the strands, I'm also finding SSK's in the new growth area. At times I see 2 or more knots on a single strand of hair. What should I do differently to prevent the knots?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I'm T- shirt drying my hair now before I blow dry. My wash day started off  badly because I used Hairveda's Cocosta Shikaikai (sp?) shampoo bar then followed up with Milcreek keratin conditioner since I thought I needed some protein. My hair was soooo tangled to the point where I spent 2 hours trying to detangle it :-(  I'm assuming I got protein overload coupled with my ends needing a trim made it worse since it kept tangling and creating knots. I lost some hair in the process.  This is one of the worst wash days I've had. (((sigh)))    My only saving grace was dc'ing with slippery elm/ marshmallow tea rinse with oil and Hairveda's Stirinillah under my streamer for 40 minutes followed up with an ACV rinse. I'm still looking for a very moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## flyygirlll2

pearlific1 said:


> I'm starting to see a lot of long shed hairs (root attached) on the sink. When I inspect the strands, I'm also finding SSK's in the new growth area. At times I see 2 or more knots on a single strand of hair. What should I do differently to prevent the knots?



I get knots no matter what I do. I have m&s my hair to high heaven and still get them smh. Idk what else to do, I hate dealing with them. I believe since my natural hair is tightly coiled it's inevitable for it to happen.


----------



## Britt

I ordered bobeam bar in tea tree and something else - I forget the name, I bought it along with an oldie staple elucence mb conditioner. I washed with the bar and I loved it. I think I might move my chagrin bars to the side and maybe look into another bobeam bar. It's quite moisturizing. I dc'd with the elucence. It was getting late so I slapped in a few cornrows with my leave in and Camille rose butter gel. I went under the dryer and then went to bed. This morning my twist out was still damp in a few areas so I pinned it up. I noticed that my hair wasn't oily or greasy like it has been with my past few braid outs/twist outs. It dawned on me at work that it's bc I didn't use oil to seal in my leave in last night. All this time I thought it was the Camille rose making my hair feel kinda greasy when id take down my hair. It's the emu oil I've been using! I had an a haaaa moment lol. Even tho I'd apply only a small amt of oil it was enough to leave a greasy feel when combined with the aloe butter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1

flyygirlll2 said:


> I get knots no matter what I do. I have m&s my hair to high heaven and still get them smh. Idk what else to do, I hate dealing with them. I believe since my natural hair is tightly coiled it's inevitable for it to happen.



Thanks! I don't know when/how I get them since my hair is mostly in a stretched state, but it seems like I get them no matter what I do. At times my hair will break around the area of the knot


----------



## TamaraShaniece

pearlific1 said:


> Thanks! I don't know when/how I get them since my hair is mostly in a stretched state, but it seems like I get them no matter what I do. At times my hair will break around the area of the knot



What products are you using on your hair?


----------



## pearlific1

TamaraShaniece said:


> What products are you using on your hair?



Moisture: 
poo: Nexxus Therappe
Condish: Nexxus Humectress

Protein:
poo: Aphogee for damaged hair
Condish  Aubrey Organics GPB/Aphogee 2 min

Leave in: Aphogee pro vitamin; Rusk sensories smoothing condish

Oil: Wild growth hair oil

Moisturizer: Scurl 

My hair is hardly ever dry and brittle. I don't know what to do about the SSKs.


----------



## sharifeh

I got mineral rich , I'll try to drink lots of water with it 
I hope I get growth from it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Im only one month post but one month down, eleven to go. 

Not having any real issues, just been keeping it moist and bunned up.    

My boyfriend will be having a lot of formal work events this year so I know I will be wearing my hair down more.  I'm hoping the new growth will fall in line.  If not, I will need to figure a backup style that looks good on me.  My hair isn't long enough for a good, full bun; my every day bun is a "struggle" bun but Im not super concerned about every day.

I cannot WAIT to twist my hair and have my ends curl up on their own.  To wear a wash n go and not have to worry about stringy ends.  And use products for natural hair.  I keep reminding myself of this stuff so I don't get frustrated with the process.

I started using NJoy's growth oil to hopefully get a boost in growth so when I do cut, Ill have some extra length lol.

Shea Moisture's transitioning milk seems to be working really well for my hair.  I don't love the smell but my hair seems to really respond to it.

That's all for now....


----------



## pearlific1

Exactly one week from being 7 months post. Things have been pretty uneventful over here. I keep my hair bunned and covered in a phony pony puff nearly everyday. After wearing my hair in a pony for over a year, it's surprising to me that I have edges...full edges and no severe breakage anywhere. 

Well, if it aint broke...


----------



## caliscurls

I need to hang out here more instead of just "thanking". The 26th of this month will be 12 months post and I'm getting impatient. The original goal was to make it 30 months  this morning I was ready to do a mini chop of 3 inches....but busied myself with other things instead. 

My hair looks best freshly washed, DC'ed and straightened so I'm going to try moving to a weekly vs every other week routine (I detangle weekly anyway....my fine hair gets too tangled otherwise).


----------



## Honey Bee

caliscurls said:


> I need to hang out here more instead of just "thanking". The 26th of this month will be 12 months post and I'm getting impatient. The original goal was to make it 30 months  this morning I was ready to do a mini chop of 3 inches....but busied myself with other things instead.
> 
> My hair looks best freshly washed, DC'ed and straightened so *I'm going to try moving to a weekly vs every other week routine* (I detangle weekly anyway....my fine hair gets too tangled otherwise).


I started transitioning on a stretch that went overlong.  Moisture pre-poo, shampoo, dc (for a few hours with body heat), follow up with smoothing conditioner (or mix into the dc). Blow dry, flat iron roots, flexi the ends. I can make it last two weeks thanks to Oscar Blandi dry shampoo.

The above reggie is how I made it to 7 months without really even noticing. My relaxed hair is fine too. 

Oddly, I started having issues once I decided I was really transitioning.  I think it's cuz I started dealing with my hair as if it were already natural. She wasn't ready for alladat.


----------



## caliscurls

Honey Bee said:


> I started transitioning on a stretch that went overlong.  Moisture pre-poo, shampoo, dc (for a few hours with body heat), follow up with smoothing conditioner (or mix into the dc). Blow dry, flat iron roots, flexi the ends. I can make it last two weeks thanks to Oscar Blandi dry shampoo.  The above reggie is how I made it to 7 months without really even noticing. My relaxed hair is fine too.   Oddly, I started having issues once I decided I was really transitioning.  I think it's cuz I started dealing with my hair as if it were already natural. She wasn't ready for alladat.



Yeah the only problem I'm having right now is 'anxious-to-be-done'    But I already know if I cut it I'll regret it so just have to keep it up and off of my mind....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I found my A/V cord 

My hair almost 11 months post.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

P.S Soultanicals Knot Sauce is officially a HG for me. Not only is my hair soft, but it's pliable and supple and I haven't been able to use my QREDEW all week. 

....Lemme' me go cop my 16 oz.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft your hair is really pretty!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm 6 months post today woohoo!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

Thanks Girl

Its pretty weird though. My texture is kind of loose in the back. But kinky around the edges erplexed.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I found my A/V cord
> 
> My hair almost 11 months post.



Beautiful growth. I love seeing your updates since we are the same place in our transition. I'm 11 months post this month as well. How long do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## Gryphyn

I'm officially out of this challenge. My hair was really uneven from breakage I got from protective styling and my uneven trimming :/ so I've been wearing my hair up everyday for months. Now that it's warming up (finally!!!) I've been wanting to wear my hair down again. I made an appointment to get my hair shaped at my salon and I was soooo nervous and excited all week because I knew I didn't have much relaxed length left after all my trimming, so a hair cut would probably end up being a BC.

I went to the salon today and sure enough I had to sacrifice a bit of length to get a nice shape. All of my relaxed ends are gone now but my hair isn't as short as I was afraid of and I know I'll get the length back by the start of summer, so I'm happy  I can still pull my hair back too, which was really important to me, but only when it's straightened for now.


----------



## Gryphyn

Just wanted to add that I'm 9 months post, so I have 4-5 inches of hair now. Will take pics and post in my albums eventually.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I am 7 months post and it has truly been a struggle with transitioning. In February, I had to get most of my hair cut off because it was tangled so bad. But, this thread is giving me hope. Maybe I won't go back to the relaxed crack.


----------



## havilland

Kiwi said:


> I'm officially out of this challenge. My hair was really uneven from breakage I got from protective styling and my uneven trimming :/ so I've been wearing my hair up everyday for months. Now that it's warming up (finally!!!) I've been wanting to wear my hair down again. I made an appointment to get my hair shaped at my salon and I was soooo nervous and excited all week because I knew I didn't have much relaxed length left after all my trimming, so a hair cut would probably end up being a BC.
> 
> I went to the salon today and sure enough I had to sacrifice a bit of length to get a nice shape. All of my relaxed ends are gone now but my hair isn't as short as I was afraid of and I know I'll get the length back by the start of summer, so I'm happy  I can still pull my hair back too, which was really important to me, but only when it's straightened for now.



Congrats!!!!  Good luck on your natural journey!


----------



## bebezazueta

KidneyBean86 said:


> I am 7 months post and it has truly been a struggle with transitioning. In February, I had to get most of my hair cut off because it was tangled so bad. But, this thread is giving me hope. Maybe I won't go back to the relaxed crack.



We are both 7 months post!  We can be transitioning buddies.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Beautiful growth. I love seeing your updates since we are the same place in our transition. I'm 11 months post this month as well. How long do you plan on transitioning?



I plan to go to April 2016. I'm not doing the sition' till the ends fall off thang.....I wish I could but I have ALOT of laxed' ends left. And I can't be waiting 4 years to chop. 2-3 is my optimal BC points.

I plan to chop at 3 years post exactly. Until then my ends are going to be rocking with me. 

How is your sition' going?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I plan to go to April 2016. I'm not doing the sition' till the ends fall off thang.....I wish I could but I have ALOT of laxed' ends left. And I can't be waiting 4 years to chop. 2-3 is my optimal BC points.
> 
> I plan to chop at 3 years post exactly. Until then my ends are going to be rocking with me.
> 
> How is your sition' going?



Lmbo I'm with you on that bout waiting for the ends to fall off lol. My transition is going good so far. It was a struggle in the beginning but after protective styling more & buying better moisturizing products my hair & I are getting along better. I was so anxious to cut at a year post because I've been natural before,  transitioned 14.5 months the 1st time but I'm honestly thinking about trying for 2 years. I have very thin fine hair so due to a lot of breakage in the earlier months my hair is already half natural hair & half relaxed ends so I doubt I'll need a 2 year transition. Maybe 18 months at the least


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Lmbo I'm with you on that bout waiting for the ends to fall off lol. My transition is going good so far. It was a struggle in the beginning but after protective styling more & buying better moisturizing products my hair & I are getting along better.* I was so anxious to cut at a year post because I've been natural before,  transitioned 14.5 months the 1st time but I'm honestly thinking about trying for 2 years.* I have very thin fine hair so due to a lot of breakage in the earlier months my hair is already half natural hair & half relaxed ends so I doubt I'll need a 2 year transition. Maybe 18 months at the least



ME TOO! I transitioned (if you can call it that....I wore my hair straight alllllll the time) for 18 months. I was a straight haired natural for a year and then BC'ed...relaxed bone straight, transitioned to texlaxed and then started to transition to texturized and now I'm transitioning again . 

I'll try and find some pics of me Fully natural. 

Do you have any pics? I loved to see them. 

Also, I have fine strands too so I feel your pain. I discovered early on that my tiny strands eat, sleep and breathe protein, so I do medium strength protein treatments every other week and hendigo once a month. These two keep the breakage at bay.


----------



## sharifeh

I'm running a half marathon tomorrow  I'll let you all know how my hair holds up


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

Go snag one of those seat resistant hair bands from Walmart. I use one and then place my satin scarf of top. Really helps with the head sweat.


----------



## divachyk

sharifeh said:


> I'm running a half marathon tomorrow  I'll let you all know how my hair holds up



Good Luck sharifeh!!!


----------



## PlainJane

I'm so tempted to transition just to try something new. My hair is very thin and short from a setback so I feel like this would be the perfect time to transition. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## shyekiera

I am so look scared of how my hair is gonna be after I take this sew in out...my new growth feels so rough no matter how much I oil my hair


----------



## KaramelKutie803

shyekiera said:


> I am so look scared of how my hair is gonna be after I take this sew in out...my new growth feels so rough no matter how much I oil my hair


What are you using to moisturize your hair with?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ME TOO! I transitioned (if you can call it that....I wore my hair straight alllllll the time) for 18 months. I was a straight haired natural for a year and then BC'ed...relaxed bone straight, transitioned to texlaxed and then started to transition to texturized and now I'm transitioning again .  I'll try and find some pics of me Fully natural.  Do you have any pics? I loved to see them.  Also, I have fine strands too so I feel your pain. I discovered early on that my tiny strands eat, sleep and breathe protein, so I do medium strength protein treatments every other week and hendigo once a month. These two keep the breakage at bay.


  Hmm I may have to try protein more often. I've been using Aphogee's Curlific natural line so hopefully that'll help some since the products have protein in them. But I do have pictures of my hair. I was natural a little over a year before I relaxed again. First two pics are texture shots on freshly washed hair and the last two were of a twist out.


----------



## SuchaLady

I had a dream I relaxed my hair it was amazing.


----------



## SuchaLady

Honestly, Ive gone so long without a relaxer I'd just piss myself off if I relaxed my hair at this point


----------



## shyekiera

KaramelKutie803 said:


> What are you using to moisturize your hair with?



I'm just oiling it every couple of days


----------



## sharifeh

divachyk said:


> Good Luck sharifeh!!!



Thanks girl!! 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> sharifeh
> 
> Go snag one of those seat resistant hair bands from Walmart. I use one and then place my satin scarf of top. Really helps with the head sweat.



I'll take a look in Walmart, I'll take all the help i can get!

My roots are pretty messy after this race even though I wore a bandana, they reverted of course. This is the not so nice part about transitioning and liking straight hair, i didn't have this stress as a relaxed head...the weave should make things better right? my edges will still be messy though
i swear i've lost a lot of fitness because of transitioning, I'll have to figure this out because i don't want to be out of shape just to be natural... 
i have a feeling I'm going to be using a lot of heat on my edges during race season...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Hmm I may have to try protein more often. I've been using Aphogee's Curlific natural line so hopefully that'll help some since the products have protein in them. But I do have pictures of my hair. I was natural a little over a year before I relaxed again. First two pics are texture shots on freshly washed hair and the last two were of a twist out.



Your puff is so pretty. I love your texture. May I ask why you re-relaxed? Your hair was gorgeous!


----------



## Britt

I got my hair trimmed and flat ironed this weekend. My hair feels kinda stiffish and dry. I look forward to washing it and giving it the works this weekend. This is why I'm so adamant about using my own products. I just got frustrated and pulled my hair back in a low ponytail. That's how I'll wear it for the week. My goal was just to get my ends trimmed anyway.



sharifeh said:


> Thanks girl!!
> I'll take a look in Walmart, I'll take all the help i can get!
> 
> My roots are pretty messy after this race even though I wore a bandana, they reverted of course. This is the not so nice part about transitioning and liking straight hair, i didn't have this stress as a relaxed head...the weave should make things better right? my edges will still be messy though
> i swear i've lost a lot of fitness because of transitioning, I'll have to figure this out because i don't want to be out of shape just to be natural...
> i have a feeling I'm going to be using a lot of heat on my edges during race season...


 
sharifeh If I were you, I'd start practicing with textured styles. There's no way I could imagine being incredibly active and trying to wear straight hair mostly. Hell, even when I was fully relaxed I couldn't do the straight silky hair thing like that when I was going to the gym. My hair would sweat out and I'd have to ponytail it/pin it up. Imo, a person who exercises a lot and sweats in their head would have a hard time maintaining a sleek straight look. The women that I know who are straight naturals or relaxed and work out heavy have told me that they don't really sweat too much in their head. Even with a weave, if you sweat -- you're edges will revert some. 
Side bar, I always wondered how Jennifer Williams and these other reality chicks manage to have their hair laid to the Gods when they work out heavy? I chalk it up to them visiting the stylist frequently and probably have a heat damaged leave out.


----------



## Honey Bee

I finally washed my hair this weekend. I had been delaying it forever. It's just too much work now.  

Anywho, I did a protein treatment and the breakage stopped. Yay! I blowdried (warm on the roots, cool on the length), twisted, and then did bantu knots. (Thanks Britt) It came out so cute and fluffy! It looked like when Tracee Ellis Ross does a rollerset, just big, puffy, and curly. I loved it!

It was my first time using... can't remember the name, some Lustrasilk spray meant for straightening natural hair. I bought it from EnExitStageLeft, maybe she remembers the name of it? I'm too lazy to walk to the hair closet now. I don't know if that had anything to do with the success of the style. Maybe I should try it again, this time not using the spray.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Honey Bee

Lustrasilk SOmethingerplexed

Its suppose to help with the longevity of straight styles.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> I finally washed my hair this weekend. I had been delaying it forever. It's just too much work now.
> 
> Anywho, I did a protein treatment and the breakage stopped. Yay! I blowdried (warm on the roots, cool on the length), twisted, and then did bantu knots. (Thanks @Britt) It came out so cute and fluffy! It looked like when Tracee Ellis Ross does a rollerset, just big, puffy, and curly. I loved it!
> 
> It was my first time using... can't remember the name, some Lustrasilk spray meant for straightening natural hair. I bought it from @EnExitStageLeft, maybe she remembers the name of it? I'm too lazy to walk to the hair closet now. I don't know if that had anything to do with the success of the style. Maybe I should try it again, this time not using the spray.


 
That sounds really cute !! Glad you had a successful hair style! I picture it to look really soft and fluffy on you.


----------



## Honey Bee

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Lustrasilk SOmethingerplexed
> 
> Its suppose to help with the longevity of straight styles.


For once, a product that lives up to its promises!  It sure did maintain the straightness of my roots. I even partook in some, uh,  _activity_ that would normally cause me to sweat them out, but nope! 

Ftr, I'm working with about 3-4" of natural hair out of APL-ish length hair.

@Britt, It WAS! I shoulda took some pics, I'll do it next time. I was honestly amazed. If my (fully) natural hair can look half as good, I'll be very happy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Honey Bee said:


> For once, a product that lives up to its promises!  It sure did maintain the straightness of my roots. *I even partook in some, uh,  activity that would normally cause me to sweat them out, but nope! *
> 
> Ftr, I'm working with about 3-4" of APL-ish length hair.
> 
> @Britt, It WAS! I shoulda took some pics, I'll do it next time. I was honestly amazed. If my (fully) natural hair can look half as good, I'll be very happy.



YOU'RE A MESS!


----------



## KaramelKutie803

shyekiera said:


> I'm just oiling it every couple of days



That could be the issue. Oil alone isn't going to moisturize the hair. You should get a liquid leave - in or a braid spray to moisturize the hair. I love using Elasta QP leave - in.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Your puff is so pretty. I love your texture. May I ask why you re-relaxed? Your hair was gorgeous!



Thank you! I didn't know much about taking care of my natural hair and I just got frustrated with it. It was an impulsive decision on my part.


----------



## Britt

I made 13 months post today :woohoo:


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^CONGRATS!!!!!

There was this girl in the gym locker room this morning who has the most gorgeous natural hair.  It made me slightly angry again that I relaxed my hair in the first place but live and learn.  Her her was about BSL when wet, 3c/4a texture.  She was putting some kind of cream in her hair that made it all curly and boingy.


----------



## Mjon912

Just checking in ... 19 months post, still have about 2 inches of relaxed ends but I went ahead and cut my bangs because they were to long for my face so now they are 100% natural! I'm excited to see what they look like when I wash them!!!




Before the cut, they weren't even "bangs" lol





After the cut! I love it! If this is how my natural hair will be I cat wait until I'm 100% natural, they are so full and bouncy and thick 

I'm really looking forward to doing my final cut!!!


----------



## beauti

*still here...hair is on vacation in cornrows under my wig. will be washing and conditioning tonight. Keeping wig on until April, then putting marley braids back in for the summer. I'm gonna hide this hair until my big chop...if I'm still gonna chop *


----------



## freckledface

Here is a picture of some of my new growth. My hair is like this on both sides of my head right behind my ears. When I saw this mess coming out I was like oh no. What am I gonna do with that. Especially with it right in the front. You can see there is no curl pattern it's just big and frizzy poofy thing. I cut a piece on the other side. And now it has a nice lil curl to it. Absolutely crazy!! I now see the part I thought was gonna be my problem area is actually really pretty. So I'm done trying to guess what it's gonna look it (for now.) This is an amazing journey!

Sorry I don't have pictures of the piece I cut. It's just too short to see on camera. Maybe I can get my SO to take a picture.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I just cut a little section in the back of my head so I could get an idea of what my natural hair would look like and I am so surprised. Who knew I had some pretty little curls in the back.


----------



## shyekiera

KaramelKutie803 said:


> That could be the issue. Oil alone isn't going to moisturize the hair. You should get a liquid leave - in or a braid spray to moisturize the hair. I love using Elasta QP leave - in.



thanks!!!!! I like other qp products...I will take a look today...


----------



## Honey Bee

So, I was calling myself '8 months post', but I just counted the weeks and it's actually 9 months! I don't know why that made me so happy.  

I always said, I would happily go natural if I didn't have to go through the transition/ grow out phase. I'm so ready for this to be over, BUT I don't want short hair ever again. _*sigh*_

This is tedious.


----------



## Dayjoy

Honey Bee and EnExitStageLeft

Is this the product?


----------



## Honey Bee

Dayjoy,


----------



## beauti

*yayy! My hair is clean again! I used Crecepelo shampoo and that stuff is moisturizing and it left my hair squeaky clean. I dc'ed overnight with silk dreams vanilla silk cream and meh. It was just okay. Right now I have that conditioner and salt mixture that is now part of my staple. My hair will be buttah when I rinse!*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Dayjoy

Sure is


----------



## KidneyBean86

Ladies, any tips on how to combat dryness? For some reason, my hair feels like a brillo pad. I have been sealing it but my hair still remains dry. Any suggestions?


----------



## TamaraShaniece

KidneyBean86 said:


> Ladies, any tips on how to combat dryness? For some reason, my hair feels like a brillo pad. I have been sealing it but my hair still remains dry. Any suggestions?



Are you using a water based moisturizer? Have you baggied before? Do you know your porosity?


----------



## KidneyBean86

TamaraShaniece said:


> Are you using a water based moisturizer? Have you baggied before? Do you know your porosity?



I have been using water for moisture and olive oil to seal. I have baggied and it replaces the moisture until it air dries. Once it air dries, it becomes drier than the desert. I am not sure what my porosity is. I believe I am low porosity just based on the fact that oil doesn't seem to absorb in my hair.

I am 7 months post. Please help. I am at my wits end here.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

KidneyBean86 have you tried coconut oil?  It is one of the few oils that can be abosrbed onto the air for moisture.  Also, your protein/moisture balance may be off.  What products are you using? Oh, and whats ur hair type?  Fine, thick, etc.



KidneyBean86 said:


> I have been using water for moisture and olive oil to seal. I have baggied and it replaces the moisture until it air dries. Once it air dries, it becomes drier than the desert. I am not sure what my porosity is. I believe I am low porosity just based on the fact that oil doesn't seem to absorb in my hair.
> 
> I am 7 months post. Please help. I am at my wits end here.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

KidneyBean86 said:


> I have been using water for moisture and olive oil to seal. I have baggied and it replaces the moisture until it air dries. Once it air dries, it becomes drier than the desert. I am not sure what my porosity is. I believe I am low porosity just based on the fact that oil doesn't seem to absorb in my hair.  I am 7 months post. Please help. I am at my wits end here.



You might need to look into another moisturizer other than water. When was your last protein treatment on your hair? 

I ask because I had the same issues w/ dryness. My hair wasn't retaining moisture from my DC and leave in (high porosity) and the lack of protein wasn't allowing moisture to stay in as well. Now I spray my hair w/ ACV, water mix... Apply a moisturizer and seal w/ an oil.


----------



## KidneyBean86

FlawedBeauty said:


> KidneyBean86 have you tried coconut oil?  It is one of the few oils that can be abosrbed onto the air for moisture.  Also, your protein/moisture balance may be off.  What products are you using? Oh, and whats ur hair type?  Fine, thick, etc.



No, I haven't tried coconut oil. I am transitioning so I have been trying out products. For the time being, I have been using kinky kurly knot today as a leave in and detangler, trader joes tea tree tingle to clarify, nu expressions conditioner and shampoo, and olive oil to seal. Every now and again I would use elasta qp mango butter. I believe my hair is a mix. The back of my hair seems to be very fine but the top is very thick and course.


----------



## KidneyBean86

TamaraShaniece said:


> You might need to look into another moisturizer other than water. When was your last protein treatment on your hair?
> 
> I ask because I had the same issues w/ dryness. My hair wasn't retaining moisture from my DC and leave in (high porosity) and the lack of protein wasn't allowing moisture to stay in as well. Now I spray my hair w/ ACV, water mix... Apply a moisturizer and seal w/ an oil.



I don't think I have ever done a protein treatment. What type of moisturizer do you suggest?

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

KidneyBean86 Tea tree stuff can be drying, but the fact that it is a clarifying poo I know it is drying.  Many ppl love the kinky curly, but it dries my hair out.  How often are you clarifying?  That could be drying you out.  I recently turned to steaming because my hair would not hold moisture in the top.  It has helped greatly.   My hair hates olive oil too.  I recently started using Aphogees Curlrific Texture Treatment and its really nice.  I air dry completely before moisturizing and sealing.  My hair feels gross if I try to do it on damp or wet hair.  I am abt a year post relaxer and bsl.


KidneyBean86 said:


> No, I haven't tried coconut oil. I am transitioning so I have been trying out products. For the time being, I have been using kinky kurly knot today as a leave in and detangler, trader joes tea tree tingle to clarify, nu expressions conditioner and shampoo, and olive oil to seal. Every now and again I would use elasta qp mango butter. I believe my hair is a mix. The back of my hair seems to be very fine but the top is very thick and course.


----------



## KidneyBean86

FlawedBeauty said:


> KidneyBean86 Tea tree stuff can be drying, but the fact that it is a clarifying poo I know it is drying.  Many ppl love the kinky curly, but it dries my hair out.  How often are you clarifying?  That could be drying you out.  I recently turned to steaming because my hair would not hold moisture in the top.  It has helped greatly.   My hair hates olive oil too.  I recently started using Aphogees Curlrific Texture Treatment and its really nice.  I air dry completely before moisturizing and sealing.  My hair feels gross if I try to do it on damp or wet hair.  I am abt a year post relaxer and bsl.



I have been hearing alot about aphongee. Maybe I should try to try to get my moisture back on track.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

KidneyBean86 said:


> I don't think I have ever done a protein treatment. What type of moisturizer do you suggest?  Any suggestions would be helpful.



I read good reviews about your Elasta QP Mango Butter. I use a butter as well after spritzing my hair because it does not have water in it.... 

....but if you prefer a water-based moisturizer. There's Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion, Ultra Black Hair Creme Moisturize Lotion, ORS Hair Lotion, and Cantu Leave In to name a few.


----------



## Honey Bee

FlawedBeauty said:


> KidneyBean86 have you trie*d coconut oil?  It is one of the few oils that can be abosrbed onto the air for moisture*.  Also, your protein/moisture balance may be off.  What products are you using? Oh, and whats ur hair type?  Fine, thick, etc.


FlawedBeauty, I thought that coconut oil was _sort of_ protein. Not _technically_, but that it protects you from losing whatever protein is already in your hair. I didn't know it did anything for moisture.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I think I am probably going to end up big chopping. My hair is already short from a supposed "trim" at a "natural hair salon."

I deep conditioned this afternoon and it did help with the moisture aspect of my hair but I am seeing alot of broken hairs in my sink when I detangle. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

KidneyBean86 said:


> I think I am probably going to end up big chopping. My hair is already short from a supposed "trim" at a "natural hair salon."
> 
> I deep conditioned this afternoon and it did help with the moisture aspect of my hair but I am seeing alot of broken hairs in my sink when I detangle. I just don't know what to do anymore.



Have you tried the protein treatment yet? What did you deep condition with? Also when was the last time you clarified?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

::sigh:: With the weather getting warmer I'm getting that urge to BC again. I'll be a year post next month so I'm trying to hold out until then. Then all these natural products lining the shelves these days aren't helping. Maybe I can at least hold out until my bday in June. I'll be 14 months post by then.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

@ Honey Bee coconut oil does not moisturize per se, but it is very effective at helping to retain moisture for the reasons you mention below




Honey Bee said:


> FlawedBeauty, I thought that coconut oil was sort of protein. Not technically, but that it protects you from losing whatever protein is already in your hair. I didn't know it did anything for moisture.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

KidneyBean86 sounds like you need to try different products.  Since you are having such a hard time you may want to look into getting a hair analysis from Komaza Care or a similar place.  Some other questions:

How often do you wash?
What styles do you wear?
How often do you use heat?
How do you dry and detangle?



KidneyBean86 said:


> I think I am probably going to end up big chopping. My hair is already short from a supposed "trim" at a "natural hair salon."
> 
> I deep conditioned this afternoon and it did help with the moisture aspect of my hair but I am seeing alot of broken hairs in my sink when I detangle. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## KidneyBean86

FlawedBeauty said:


> KidneyBean86 sounds like you need to try different products.  Since you are having such a hard time you may want to look into getting a hair analysis from Komaza Care or a similar place.  Some other questions:
> 
> How often do you wash?
> What styles do you wear?
> How often do you use heat?
> How do you dry and detangle?



FlawedBeauty, I try to wash my hair every week. Normally, I wear wigs or a twist out. I do not use heat at all in my hair. I usually just let my hair air dry. I detangle with a wide tooth comb with kinky kurly leave in/detangler.


----------



## KidneyBean86

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Have you tried the protein treatment yet? What did you deep condition with? Also when was the last time you clarified?



KaramelKutie803,I deep conditioned with the ORS olive pack. I clarified my hair last week. No I haven't tried the protein treatment yet.


----------



## KidneyBean86

sorry double post


----------



## KaramelKutie803

KidneyBean86 said:


> KaramelKutie803,I deep conditioned with the ORS olive pack. I clarified my hair last week. No I haven't tried the protein treatment yet.



You may want to go ahead and try that. A good one is Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructer.


----------



## Britt

Scab hair is real. Seriously. 
I always knew that's what I had all these years fr relaxing frequently. When I washed my hair yesterday I could see a difference in the newer new growth compared to the new growth on the ends some. 
Going natural is surely a process. It's interesting to see how my hair is changing. And I find it so interesting that my hair right now is far more manageable than it was much earlier on in my transition. I would have never ever expected this. I always thought it would get progressively more difficult. I don't have issues on wash day at all. And truthfully speaking, I no longer find it difficult to deal with my hair at all. I never thought I'd be writing this lol. You guys have no idea how I absolutely dreaded the idea of transitioning. I'm seeing all these changes in my hair as I get more new growth. It's crazy. 
I remember being 6 months post and just feeling dreadful. I went to a stylist for a flat iron and he suggested I either big chop or rock braids or something. 
Hang in there ladies !!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

Britt I needed to hear that! I'm 6 months post next week and the struggle is real.


----------



## southerncitygirl

KidneyBean86

maybe the ors wasn't strong enough and I actually thought it leaned more towards moisture. try aphogee 2 minute and if you feel you need more do the 2 step treatment. i suggest these cause you can get them on the ground, komaza care protein strengthner is actually my protein of choice. extensive breakage needs a hardcore protein treatment. also keep in mind that the relxed hair is weaker than your natural hair..... its typical that some will snap off. how deep are you in your transition? how much longer are you planning to go? i suggest chopping by no later than late summer/early fall.


----------



## KidneyBean86

southerncitygirl said:


> KidneyBean86
> 
> maybe the ors wasn't strong enough and I actually thought it leaned more towards moisture. try aphogee 2 minute and if you feel you need more do the 2 step treatment. i suggest these cause you can get them on the ground, komaza care protein strengthner is actually my protein of choice. extensive breakage needs a hardcore protein treatment. also keep in mind that the relxed hair is weaker than your natural hair..... its typical that some will snap off. how deep are you in your transition? how much longer are you planning to go? i suggest chopping by no later than late summer/early fall.



southerncitygirl, I am 7 months into my transition. I was planning to cut sometime in August when I start nursing school. I am going to pick up a protein treatment tomorrow and see how that works for my hair.


----------



## southerncitygirl

KidneyBean86

keep me posted, ok? i hope it works out.


----------



## isawstars

I'm debating whether or not if I should return to being natural.  I'm 6 months post because I simply wanted to stretch my texlaxing but I almost feel like, I should keep going.  But if I keep going I want to use heat 2x a month.

Is anyone transitioning with heat?  

If I do switch back to natural I want to be a "straight haired" natural.  I'm not sure if anyone else has that goal too.  If so, let me know!  I'd love to have a transition partner with the same goals.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

isawstars said:


> I'm debating whether or not if I should return to being natural.  I'm 6 months post because I simply wanted to stretch my texlaxing but I almost feel like, I should keep going.  But if I keep going I want to use heat 2x a month.  Is anyone transitioning with heat?  If I do switch back to natural I want to be a "straight haired" natural.  I'm not sure if anyone else has that goal too.  If so, let me know!  I'd love to have a transition partner with the same goals.



I plan to use heat through my transition  Im only one month post so Im not on the same level you are at.  When I become natural I will likely still use heat maybe once or twice a month.  Heat helps keep away SSKs for me and make my new growth more manageable.  I just make sure I DC well and keep my ends moisturized.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## isawstars

tapioca_pudding said:


> I plan to use heat through my transition  Im only one month post so Im not on the same level you are at.  When I become natural I will likely still use heat maybe once or twice a month.  Heat helps keep away SSKs for me and make my new growth more manageable.  I just make sure I DC well and keep my ends moisturized.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yeah, when I was natural the first time, I was anti heat and I regret not giving it a try before texlaxing.  It was extremely difficult to straighten my hair but I'm sure over time it becomes easier.  

Thanks for sharing tapioca_pudding


----------



## sharifeh

isawstars said:


> I'm debating whether or not if I should return to being natural.  I'm 6 months post because I simply wanted to stretch my texlaxing but I almost feel like, I should keep going.  But if I keep going I want to use heat 2x a month.  Is anyone transitioning with heat?  If I do switch back to natural I want to be a "straight haired" natural.  I'm not sure if anyone else has that goal too.  If so, let me know!  I'd love to have a transition partner with the same goals.



isawstars 


I'm 7.5 months post and I'm transitioning with heat , I wouldn't be able to survive otherwise 
I straighten about twice a month like clockwork 
  My hair is bone straight so that's the only way to blend for me
I plan on being a straight haired natural 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

You ladies are right on time as always! I plan on blow drying and flat ironing my hair next week. I'm wondering what's the best type of brush to use during blow drying? And do you think the 6 weeks anti reversion cream by dark and lovely woould work or even be needed? I'll be in Texas for a week so I'm not sure if my hair will last.


----------



## isawstars

sharifeh said:


> isawstars
> 
> 
> I'm 7.5 months post and I'm transitioning with heat , I wouldn't be able to survive otherwise
> I straighten about twice a month like clockwork
> My hair is bone straight so that's the only way to blend for me
> I plan on being a straight haired natural
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh This makes me so happy to see!  Will you share your regimen?


----------



## pearlific1

isawstars said:


> I'm debating whether or not if I should return to being natural.  I'm 6 months post because I simply wanted to stretch my texlaxing but I almost feel like, I should keep going.  But if I keep going I want to use heat 2x a month.
> 
> Is anyone transitioning with heat?
> 
> If I do switch back to natural I want to be a "straight haired" natural.  I'm not sure if anyone else has that goal too.  If so, let me know!  I'd love to have a transition partner with the same goals.



isawstars I'll be your transitioning buddy! I was natural for less than a year because I was experiencing so much breakage with my 4a/4b texture. I decided to texlax to give myself some relief. While I love my texlaxed hair, I'm transitioning again because I have a better idea of what my hair needs to retain length: heat. While I won't use heat often, I will keep my hair in stretched/straight styles in order to prevent the SSKs that I currently deal with often. I'm currently 7 months post.



tapioca_pudding said:


> I plan to use heat through my transition  Im only one month post so Im not on the same level you are at.  When I become natural I will likely still use heat maybe once or twice a month. * Heat helps keep away SSKs for me and make my new growth more manageable.  I just make sure I DC well and keep my ends moisturized.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



ITA with the bold text. While I will be a heat user, I will definitely keep my moisture up.


----------



## caliscurls

isawstars said:


> I'm debating whether or not if I should return to being natural.  I'm 6 months post because I simply wanted to stretch my texlaxing but I almost feel like, I should keep going.  But if I keep going I want to use heat 2x a month.  Is anyone transitioning with heat?  If I do switch back to natural I want to be a "straight haired" natural.  I'm not sure if anyone else has that goal too.  If so, let me know!  I'd love to have a transition partner with the same goals.



I'll be 12 months post Tuesday and I tension blow dry every 2 weeks. Next week I'm going to try Alicia James method of air drying first then flat ironing on low. I'm another one that's planning to be a straight hair natural.


----------



## beauti

*confession: I had a moment of insanity last night where I wanted to relax my hair. The feeling just came over me and it was intense! I text my SO and practically forced him to agree that I should go back to the crack  thank goodness it lasted all of like thirty minutes before the urge faded. Now as I reflect on it I can't believe I had a weak moment after all this time! I'm gonna push forward though. Must...not...go astray *


----------



## isawstars

pearlific1 said:


> isawstars I'll be your transitioning buddy! I was natural for less than a year because I was experiencing so much breakage with my 4a/4b texture. I decided to texlax to give myself some relief. While I love my texlaxed hair, I'm transitioning again because I have a better idea of what my hair needs to retain length: heat. While I won't use heat often, I will keep my hair in stretched/straight styles in order to prevent the SSKs that I currently deal with often. I'm currently 7 months post.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with the bold text. While I will be a heat user, I will definitely keep my moisture up.



pearlific1 yay!  You're only 1 month ahead of me anddd you're texlaxed.  You're the perfect transitioning buddy.  I am sending you a PM.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SOOOOOO the quest for a magnificent hair dryer continues. The Andis dryer is just ok and I ain't satisfied with no "Okay" dryer. I think I'm gonna save my pennies and invest in a H2pro or FHI EPS dryer. I may go take a gander on Folica to look at a couple options there. 

Good news is I did a blowout tonight and now have two full weeks of relaxation ahead . I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SOOOOOO the quest for a magnificent hair dryer continues. The Andis dryer is just ok and I ain't satisfied with no "Okay" dryer. I think I'm gonna save my pennies and invest in a H2pro or FHI EPS dryer. I may go take a gander on Folica to look at a couple options their.
> 
> Good news is I did a blowout tonight and no have two full weeks of relaxation ahead . I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them.



EnExitStageLeft

The Reniece dryer didn't work out?  I want a that FHI EPS Black Diamond flat iron, because it shows the actual temp, but I can't justify the it.


----------



## isawstars

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SOOOOOO the quest for a magnificent hair dryer continues. The Andis dryer is just ok and I ain't satisfied with no "Okay" dryer. I think I'm gonna save my pennies and invest in a H2pro or FHI EPS dryer. I may go take a gander on Folica to look at a couple options there.
> 
> Good news is I did a blowout tonight and now have two full weeks of relaxation ahead . I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them.



Yeah I have an Andis and a Sally's brand dryer and they're both the same... You should look into Sedu blow dryer too, I've been eying those.  I love their flat iron so I"m curious about the dryer.


----------



## Britt

beauti said:


> *confession: I had a moment of insanity last night where I wanted to relax my hair. The feeling just came over me and it was intense! I text my SO and practically forced him to agree that I should go back to the crack  thank goodness it lasted all of like thirty minutes before the urge faded. Now as I reflect on it I can't believe I had a weak moment after all this time! I'm gonna push forward though. Must...not...go astray *


 

You better not! You're well far along into your transition! Is it the ease of straight hair that tempted you? How about a nice flat iron job? I use to get these urges early on in my transition. I'd think about planning an appointment to the hair salon to get relaxed lol.


----------



## beauti

Britt said:


> You better not! You're well far along into your transition! Is it the ease of straight hair that tempted you? How about a nice flat iron job? I use to get these urges early on in my transition. I'd think about planning an appointment to the hair salon to get relaxed lol.



*i was thinking about how sleek it felt to wash my hair in shower after a relaxed  I just miss those days of feeling the water hit my scalp. It's just not the same! Plus I was lurking around the relaxer reveal thread.  gonna stay outta there*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

 Maybe that'll keep you from revertin' on us! LOL

Naw but seriously. At month seven-nine I was where you were last night. I was going through silky hair withdrawals hard. But I made it through ok. Now when I get lazy I just blow it out and keep it movin. But trust and believe we all understand you pain. 

Sitioning' ain't easy .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My blowout from Last night: Please excuse the lopsided shape. I literally took my hair outta' my bun and snapped this picture.

11 month post


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

Naw sadly it didn't. It took me a hour to blow dry and it still wasn't what I wanted. My fault though. I need to stop buying these cheapies and really invest. I really just don't want to do all this research . 

isawstars

I'm glad I'm not alone. I actually had the Sedu Hair Dryer and sold it. Not that great, don't even waste your money.


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft I've had the Solia blow dryer for years and it dries my hair quickly and gets it pretty smooth. It's a good blow dryer for an affordable price.


----------



## beauti

*EnExitStageLeft dang you gave me a red eye and errythang!  yes I went through the withdrawal phase a while ago so this just came out of nowhere! I'm good now.*


----------



## AudraChanell

It's been 15 months, cutting an inch every month, except the last two) and today just wanted to be done.  I'm AU NATURALE now!


----------



## shyekiera

AudraChanell said:


> It's been 15 months, cutting an inch every month, except the last two) and today just wanted to be done.  I'm AU NATURALE now!



your hair is beautiful..


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@AudraChanell

Your hair is awesome!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

I'll look into it, thanks for the suggestion!!

beauti

Good we'd hate to lose you


----------



## sweetpea7

6 months post and this isn't as bad as I thought. As it warming up (40's) I'm experimenting with braid outs, straight hair is really boring me. pics to come. AudraChanell  your hair is beautiful! See you on the other side lol


----------



## beauti

*EnExitStageLeft aww thank you hun! I made it this far, can't turn back now! 


AudraChanell your hair is just gorgeous! *


----------



## Britt

AudraChanell beautiful !!!!!!!!! You have a good amount of length for 15 months. Very pretty! I'm sure you feel good.


----------



## KidneyBean86

^^^ pretty hair. Congrats on your BC.


----------



## Mokee

AudraChanell said:


> It's been 15 months, cutting an inch every month, except the last two) and today just wanted to be done.  I'm AU NATURALE now!



U gooo girl !! Gorgeous hair


----------



## naija24

Anyone here done an amino acid reconstructing treatment to transition? I just saw someone in wheaton who offers it for 75.


----------



## sharifeh

isawstars said:


> sharifeh This makes me so happy to see!  Will you share your regimen?




isawstars 

The funny thing about transitioning for me is that my regimen is tweaked very often. I used to wash twice a week and rollerset now I wash twice a month and blow out and flatiron. Just deep condition really well to prep for the heat.


----------



## SuchaLady

I hope my natural hair looks like this http://youtu.be/Mix4qHwnzek


----------



## KidneyBean86

So I finally got around to doing a protein treatment today. I used Palmer's Coconut deep protein conditioner and I am not pleased. It made my hair really soft but I ended up with a sink full of hair. I am so lost! I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> I hope my natural hair looks like this http://youtu.be/Mix4qHwnzek


 

That's very cute and pretty !


----------



## pearlific1

KidneyBean86 said:


> So I finally got around to doing a protein treatment today. I used Palmer's Coconut deep protein conditioner and I am not pleased. It made my hair really soft but I ended up with a sink full of hair. I am so lost! I don't know what to do anymore.



That isn't what I would call a sink full of hair...it looks like regular shedding for the most part.


----------



## sharifeh

I can't wait for this period to be over , I mean it's not the worst but ok used to my hair being super cute all the time 
My stylist keeps telling me that most peoples hair isn't at it's best while transitioning and I need to keep that in mind 
I'm so bored with this I just want my hair to grow out

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## isawstars

pearlific1 said:


> That isn't what I would call a sink full of hair...it looks like regular shedding for the most part.



pearlific1 I agree.  That actually looks normal.  It doesn't look like it's snapping in the middle of the strand or anything.  KidneyBean86 you should see all the shed hair I accumulate on my wash days, I'd be pleased to lose the amount the you're having.  



sharifeh said:


> I can't wait for this period to be over , I mean it's not the worst but ok used to my hair being super cute all the time
> My stylist keeps telling me that most peoples hair isn't at it's best while transitioning and I need to keep that in mind
> I'm so bored with this I just want my hair to grow out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh  I haven't gotten to the point of not so cute hair... I did during my first transition.  This time around I'm flat ironing more frequently, and I'm thinking about getting a few sew-ins so I can stay cute this time around.  I don't feel like looking rough again lol.


----------



## KidneyBean86

So this is just shedding? Is hair supposed to just fall when you brush your hand over it? That's the type of hairs I am seeing.


----------



## pearlific1

KidneyBean86 said:


> So this is just shedding? Is hair supposed to just fall when you brush your hand over it? That's the type of hairs I am seeing.



Short answer. It can. Shed hair will come out by various means: running your fingers through your hair, brushing & combing, washing, etc. A good way to tell if the hair is shed hair is by looking at it. If you see a white root attached, it's a shed strand and it would have come out no matter what. When it sheds depends on where the hair is in it's growth cycle.  If you see tiny, straight pieces of hair, it's breakage. 

Keep in mind that just because you see a little breakage it doesn't mean you should be alarmed. Hair breaks. You should take preventative measures when you're seeing the short hairs daily all over your sink, clothing, wherever. Also, make sure you're keeping your hair balanced with moisture and protein. 

What you're seeing isn't bad. I'm 100% positive I lose more than that daily and my hair is pretty healthy.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Thank you ladies for all the comments. Your posts really eased my mind a bit. This transition to natural is truly a journey.


----------



## Mjon912

Today's a wash day... =\ I'll be a prisoner to my hair for the rest of the day... on another note I was looking at a small section of my natural hair, Shrinkage is Crazy! If I ever wear my hair in its natural state I will look super bald lol


----------



## Mokee

2 day old braid out


----------



## KidneyBean86

Mjon912 said:


> Today's a wash day... =\ I'll be a prisoner to my hair for the rest of the day... on another note I was looking at a small section of my natural hair, Shrinkage is Crazy! If I ever wear my hair in its natural state I will look super bald lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251993



Wow. You have a ton of shrinkage.


----------



## AudraChanell

Thanks soooo much ladies!!


----------



## Mjon912

At KidneyBean86 I know lol

It's only 2:30am and I'm just getting under the dryer while everyone in my house is asleep, got an hour under here, another 30 mins to flat iron and probably another 30 mins after that looking for a scarf until I give up and just use one of my daughters... Fun times


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I have fallen in love w/ Aloe Vera Gel... The liquid kind. I sprayed it in my hair as part of the LOC Method. My hair came out super soft, shiny, and wavy.  



SN: I'm over time finding multiple uses for products I have. My AVG I use as a facial toner, close hair cuticles, and now a hair spritz. That definitely helps the pockets since I'm pregnant now. 

I want to straighten my hair but I don't want to ruin my new growth. Britt and Others. Any advice on straightening? What temp do you use? Do you rollerset first to get from wet to dry?


----------



## Mjon912

I'm dead tired but happy I rollerset! I'm so happy I'm able to rollerset during my transition, I originally though I would be fully natural by aug but I'm now thinking I have about another year to go. My sides,edges and back are now all natural but my crown area still has some relaxed/ colored ends =\ I will not be doing another big cut so I'll just be (im)patiently waiting for that section to get long enough to cut. My focus now is on growth rather then 'being natural' =) anyway what's a post without pictures... 19 months in 



My shrinkage!!!


----------



## bebezazueta

Mjon912 said:


> I'm dead tired but happy I rollerset! I'm so happy I'm able to rollerset during my transition, I originally though I would be fully natural by aug but I'm now thinking I have about another year to go. My sides,edges and back are now all natural but my crown area still has some relaxed/ colored ends =\ I will not be doing another big cut so I'll just be (im)patiently waiting for that section to get long enough to cut. My focus now is on growth rather then 'being natural' =) anyway what's a post without pictures... 19 months in  My shrinkage!!!



YES!  Love the thickness and smoothness of your roller set!

Can you tell us what products you used?  I used to be the queen of roller setting while relaxed but haven't done one since I started transitioning. If I can roller set as a natural I will be overjoyed!  I'm 7.5 months in


----------



## Mjon912

bebezazueta thanks doll! 
I prepoo with grapeseed oil, almond oil,and HairVeda frosting, washed and conditioned with nothing special, and deep conditioned in the shower with honey and Lekair cholesterol plus with a plastic cap on. Added a little (very little) Paul Mitchell super skinny serum, organix coconut milk and organix Shea butter and set, after it was dry I lightly sprayed my whole head with silk elements heat protectant spray w/olive oil and flat ironed
Honestly I've learned that deep conditioning with honey is my best friend as a 'straight haired natural'


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> I have fallen in love w/ Aloe Vera Gel... The liquid kind. I sprayed it in my hair as part of the LOC Method. My hair came out super soft, shiny, and wavy.
> 
> View attachment 252085
> 
> SN: I'm over time finding multiple uses for products I have. My AVG I use as a facial toner, close hair cuticles, and now a hair spritz. That definitely helps the pockets since I'm pregnant now.
> 
> I want to straighten my hair but I don't want to ruin my new growth. @Britt and Others. Any advice on straightening? What temp do you use? Do you rollerset first to get from wet to dry?



TamaraShaniece congrats !!!!  
I'm loving the waves in your pic! What aloe vera are you using? 
If I were you, I'd rollerset and then flat iron the roots on 370. I would rollerset from wet to dry. I recently got my hair flat ironed and I have  heat damage on the side of my hair. I didn't want to mention it in this thread b/c I was trying to take my mind off it. But yeah, the stylist used the marcel curling iron and that small section of my hair is bone straight right at the front right side of my hair. Like this ____________________. Lesson learned, never use the marcel again. I think the regular ceramic flat iron with regulated temperature is much better and safer. I'm not afraid of heat really, but I know to never have a stylist use the stove again on me. I've had my hair flat ironed a few times through out my transition aside from the marcel mishap each and every time my hair reverted perfectly.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt

I used this organic aloe vera gel from Whole Foods. I'll edit when it get home and take a pic. It's in a glass jar, GMO, preservative, synthetic chemical, dye, color, and fragrant free =D


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> @Britt
> 
> I used this organic aloe vera gel from Whole Foods. I'll edit when it get home and take a pic. It's in a glass jar, GMO, preservative, synthetic chemical, dye, color, and fragrant free =D




Thank you! When you post it I'll prob buy it . Since it's in a jar, do you scoop it out and smooth it on your hair?


----------



## bebezazueta

Mokee said:


> 2 day old braid out




LOVE the full braid out. You and your hair are gorgeous!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt said:


> Thank you! When you post it I'll prob buy it . Since it's in a jar, do you scoop it out and smooth it on your hair?



@ Britt

I pour it in an reused spray bottle, spray in my hair, and tie it down for the night


----------



## Britt

Thank u !!! I'm gonna look for this !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Anybody else bored with their hair? 

Everytime I get this way I cut....its a pretty unhealthy habit of mine. 

Also, Britt AgeinATL DoDo havilland Do any of you have styler recs? I plan to rock a braidout majority of the summer and was going to purchase the uncle funky's daughter, but found out that the ingredients have changed. I was thinking about CJ Pattern Pusha or MopTop Gel. I need something with a bit of hold so my hair will stay defined in the GA humidity.


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Anybody else bored with their hair?
> 
> Everytime I get this way I cut....its a pretty unhealthy habit of mine.
> 
> Also, Britt AgeinATL DoDo havilland Do any of you have styler recs? I plan to rock a braidout majority of the summer and was going to purchase the uncle funky's daughter, but found out that the ingredients have changed. I was thinking about CJ Pattern Pusha or MopTop Gel. I need something with a bit of hold so my hair will stay defined in the GA humidity.



EnExitStageLeft

I actually just opened a thread asking people what they were using because I haven't found a gel that I like yet, at all.

When I style my hair in a braid-out I use something with a pomade like consistency or a heavy butter then I make sure to avoid using anything with glycerin in it.

I wish I did know what gel I could use that would not tangle up my hair .

Let me know if you find anything that works well, especially on that new growth because that is where we are hair sisters .


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Anybody else bored with their hair?
> 
> Everytime I get this way I cut....its a pretty unhealthy habit of mine.
> 
> Also, Britt AgeinATL DoDo havilland Do any of you have styler recs? I plan to rock a braidout majority of the summer and was going to purchase the uncle funky's daughter, but found out that the ingredients have changed. I was thinking about CJ Pattern Pusha or MopTop Gel. I need something with a bit of hold so my hair will stay defined in the GA humidity.



I use kinky curly knot today and eco styer Brown or pink. The Brown has a stronger hold. Clear is Strong hold too. But I don't do braidouts so I am not the best person to ask.

I still can't conquer humidity either.


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Anybody else bored with their hair?  Everytime I get this way I cut....its a pretty unhealthy habit of mine.  Also, Britt AgeinATL DoDo havilland Do any of you have styler recs? I plan to rock a braidout majority of the summer and was going to purchase the uncle funky's daughter, but found out that the ingredients have changed. I was thinking about CJ Pattern Pusha or MopTop Gel. I need something with a bit of hold so my hair will stay defined in the GA humidity.



Total side bar - all this time I thought u were in like Alabama or Mississippi or something lol I guess the 'deep south' had me picturing somewhere else. 
To answer your question tho - yes I def do get bored and I'm here for some ideas too. Creativity is not my strong point. If anyone could point to some cute YouTube tutorials or pics that would be helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AgeinATL

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Anybody else bored with their hair?
> 
> Everytime I get this way I cut....its a pretty unhealthy habit of mine.
> 
> Also, @Britt @AgeinATL @DoDo @havilland Do any of you have styler recs? I plan to rock a braidout majority of the summer and was going to purchase the uncle funky's daughter, but found out that the ingredients have changed. I was thinking about CJ Pattern Pusha or MopTop Gel. I need something with a bit of hold so my hair will stay defined in the GA humidity.


 
EnExitStageLeft

For my styler, I have been using (and LOVING) the Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel; however, the ingredients have changed and I do *not* like the new version. Another styler that I may return to is the Bee Mine Curly Butter. Amazing definition and hold. I had no issues when I used it about a year ago. BUT since I have way more NG now (17 months worth), I will have to test it out to see if I still like it. Will definitely keep you posted once I give it another try. If I recall correctly, didn't you really like the Afroveda Whipped Gelly? Have you tried that for a twist/braid out? I heard that it is amazing for braidouts. 

Good luck!


----------



## Britt

Britt said:


> Total side bar - all this time I thought u were in like Alabama or Mississippi or something lol I guess the 'deep south' had me picturing somewhere else. To answer your question tho - yes I def do get bored and I'm here for some ideas too. Creativity is not my strong point. If anyone could point to some cute YouTube tutorials or pics that would be helpful.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My bad ! I misread your post thinking u were asking abt hair styles. Ohhh for styling I use Camille Rose whipped aloe butter. It's not greasy and keeps my hair soft. That's what I've been using for all my braid outs and twist outs. 

When the weather gets warmer and I have to deal with humidity I'm not sure how it will hold up. I'm thinking I might hv to layer it with more of a gel type product perhaps.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

AgeinATL

I actually ordered another 16oz. jar today of the Pur Whipped. Its been my Holy Grail for yearssssssssssssssssssssss smh, I can't believe I never thought to use it. 

THANKS CHICA!

DoDo

I'm gonna try out the Pur Whipped like AgeinATL suggested and come back to you. Its my HG edge gel, so i cannot wait to see how it works out as a styler too. 

Britt

I have the CR AWBG and its just ok for me. I have the new formulation and while it gets the job done, its not the HG I thought it was going to be . Also, whats your braiding pattern? I love the one I use, but that mess takes FARRRRR to long to do. 

havilland

The Eco Styler Pink is BOMB.COM! So happy you put me on because the Pur WHipped is a bit costly . I may try that out too as a back up styler.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

LOL! I completely understand. I say Deep DEEP south because I'm literally like a hour away from the Florida/GA border. 

I live in the south and I live in the southern most tip of GA.....get it?....Deep DEEP South.


----------



## AgeinATL

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> I actually ordered another 16oz. jar today of the Pur Whipped. Its been my Holy Grail for yearssssssssssssssssssssss smh, I can't believe I never thought to use it.
> 
> THANKS CHICA!
> 
> @DoDo
> 
> I'm gonna try out the Pur Whipped like @AgeinATL suggested and come back to you. Its my HG edge gel, so i cannot wait to see how it works out as a styler too.
> 
> @Britt
> 
> I have the CR AWBG and its just ok for me. I have the new formulation and while it gets the job done, its not the HG I thought it was going to be . Also, whats your braiding pattern? I love the one I use, but that mess takes FARRRRR to long to do.
> 
> @havilland
> 
> The Eco Styler Pink is BOMB.COM! So happy you put me on because the Pur WHipped is a bit costly . I may try that out too as a back up styler.


 
EnExitStageLeft

You are so welcome! Keep me posted because I might give it a try once I am done with my last jar of CR AWBG.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Welp I'll be a year post relaxer next month and honestly I'm so over transitioning. A part of me doesn't wanna lose my length and to just keep growing it out and another part of me is like just do. I keep my hair in braids/Senegalese twists/sew - ins 90% of the time anyway so why not? I can cut it and continue to protective style. Guess I'll see how I feel once I take this sew-in down.


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm dcing tonight, straightening, and doing a good trim. I'll be using this tutorial. I intend for this cut to help my transition (since heat has been such a help). I'm also a little curious as to how my hair will hold up to humidity/ signs of spring. I don't expect to be able to straighten a lot over the summer, but if I can, I'll be happy. Maybe I should try rollersetting again. When I tried before, my relaxed hair was too weak for all that manipulation, but that was years ago. My natural and texlaxed hair might be more amenable. _*fingers crossed*_

Question. What do we think about flax seed gel? I feel like I remember it containing a good amount of vitamin b5, aka panthenol. My mother made some but I didn't get a chance to try it. I know you have to make it yourself and keep it refrigerated which makes it undesirable for those reasons alone, but if those conditions were met, would 'we' like it?


----------



## beauti

*dc'ed my ceiley braids last night. Still wigging it*


----------



## sweetpea7

25 weeks post 






Braidout- i was loooking crazy 










I am going to enjoy transitioning in the warmer weather. I haven't had any major issues so far, only 58 weeks to go


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft this is how I've been braiding my hair. When I'm fully natural I'll prob braid it where they have the braids kinda coming towards your forward area also, idk.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

If only I could cornroll . I bet its fire when you take it out in the morning. 

AgeinATL 

Do you cornroll too? If not, whats your pattern?


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Britt  If only I could cornroll . I bet its fire when you take it out in the morning.  AgeinATL  Do you cornroll too? If not, whats your pattern?



I can french braid but can't corn row. So what's the secret? Britt AgeinATL


----------



## Britt

divachyk said:


> I can french braid but can't corn row. So what's the secret? @Britt @AgeinATL


 

Thanks! divachyk I can braid for the purpose of braid outs, but I have a hard time braiding for the purpose of styling. Like I've tried multiple times to do the braid thing when the braid lies the front base of the hairline. I've tried to braid and twist doing that and I still struggle. I also tried parting my hair in halves and doing a back braid going up -- had a hard time with that also .


----------



## shyekiera

divachyk said:


> I can french braid but can't corn row. So what's the secret? Britt AgeinATL



what's the difference? I thought one goes under and one over


----------



## divachyk

shyekiera said:


> what's the difference? I thought one goes under and one over



shyekiera, I think that's the difference.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Attempted bantu knots on almost 8 month post hair. Looks like the texture is taking over!!!


----------



## KaramelKutie803

After trying As I A's Coconut Co wash and their Twist Defining Cream I've always wanted to try some of their other products but could never catch them on sale. I was in Walgreens today and was scrolling the natural hair care items and was excited when I found a sample kit of their products. I'm taking my sew-in down tonight if I have enough time. It included the Coconut Cowash,  Leave-In Conditioner, Hydration Elation Deep Conditioner, Curling Jelly,  Twist Defining Cream and the DoubleButter Cream. Anyone used any of these products specifically the Jelly or DoubleButter Cream?


----------



## sharifeh

I got my very first sew in yesterday. My head hurts  is that normal?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera

sharifeh said:


> I got my very first sew in yesterday. My head hurts  is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



maybe it's just from the tightness of the braids


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> I got my very first sew in yesterday. My head hurts  is that normal?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah it might be a little tight for a few days and it might itch as well. The sew in feels best after it's washed and loosened up a big. The first few days after can feel tight and very foreign IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

My ends are texlaxed and i was wondering what is the best way to bc. It's really hard to differentiate between the ng and the texlaxed ends.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

lisanaturally said:


> My ends are texlaxed and i was wondering what is the best way to bc. It's really hard to differentiate between the ng and the texlaxed ends.



The first time I went natural I did my BC by first misting my hair with water until wet, not soaking wet but wet enough to see my curls/textured hair. I added some conditioner and then put my hair in twists all over. It was easier for me to distinguish the different textures because my natural hair was much thicker than the rest of my chemically processed hair and didn't hold the twist as well. The point where the twist went from thick to thin/skinnyish looking is where I chopped. I've seen many people use that method on YouTube as well which is why I tried it. Had great results. Doing my BC the same way this time around.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

KaramelKutie803 said:


> The first time I went natural I did my BC by first misting my hair with water until wet, not soaking wet but wet enough to see my curls/textured hair. I added some conditioner and then put my hair in twists all over. It was easier for me to distinguish the different textures because my natural hair was much thicker than the rest of my chemically processed hair and didn't hold the twist as well. The point where the twist went from thick to thin/skinnyish looking is where I chopped. I've seen many people use that method on YouTube as well which is why I tried it. Had great results. Doing my BC the same way this time around.



Thank you KaramelKutie803, your advice really helps. I will definitely use this method.


----------



## pearlific1

Hey ladies, quick question.

For those who are 6+ months post did you notice that your hair seemed to get "shorter" as your new growth grew in? I'm transitioning from texlax and will be 8 months post this month. It seems like my hair has visually gotten much shorter. For instance, my hair is barely SL after a fresh wash now but I'm 100% positive that I'm closer to APL...I'm also too lazy to straighten my hair for an official LC.

Is it the shrinkage playing with my mind? I'm not dealing with a lot of breakage and I can't remember if this happened during my first transition. I'm still dealing with PTSD from that first transition a couple of years ago 

I guess I just feel that since I still have my texlaxed ends that it would weigh down my new growth and still show some length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SO! I was talking to a coworker and she asked me how often I blow dried. My response...."When I want too". With alllllllla' that being said. I'll be prepooing, shampoo'ing, reconstructive treatin', DC'in and blowing out my hair again this weekend. 

Yep, I'm officially going through the "lazy stage" of my transition. I'm doing the minimal and looking to unload some products in the process lol.


----------



## freckledface

pearlific1 I'm 6 months post and blow dried for the first time since 12 weeks. My hair is much longer than it looks wet, streched, anything else. So I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SO! I was talking to a coworker and she asked me how often I blow dried. My response...."When I want too". With alllllllla' that being said. I'll be prepooing, shampoo'ing, reconstructive treatin', DC'in and blowing out my hair again this weekend.  Yep, I'm officially going through the "lazy stage" of my transition. I'm doing the minimal and looking to unload some products in the process lol.



EnExitStageLeft 

I love how you call all of that you plan to do "lazy" 
Ha! Girl that's not lazy!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

And you didnt PM me e-bestie. Ugh you are fired. 



sharifeh said:


> I got my very first sew in yesterday. My head hurts  is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Washing and DC'ing my sew in today. I will wear it for 2 more weeks and then get started on my upart. This hair gone be bad


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

 Its pretty lazy for me. Usually I'm like all about my hair. Now I'm just satisfied if it's soft . 

Blow drying and letting it be for a few weeks is working. So I'm just going with it. Hopefully I don't end up in the setback part of Sition'Land .


----------



## naija24

I just can't quit you ladies...trying again to transition  but with weaves this time. 

Plus, to force myself to transition, I want to big chop in August. that's 6 months post. Since you need at least 3 inches of natural hair to wear a weave, I plan to BC and have enough hair to keep wearing a weave!  I hope to show my natural hair around 5-6 inches so by the end of 2014. 

I plan to have just one more installation between now and then. It sounds desperate but I'm in a desperate mood. I HATE relaxers so much I rather pay $400 to avoid doing my hair than pay $85 and get a touch up.

How many of you are BC'ing before a one year mark? I feel like most ladies here do at least a solid 12 months of transitioning.


----------



## AgeinATL

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Britt
> 
> If only I could cornroll . I bet its fire when you take it out in the morning.
> 
> AgeinATL
> 
> Do you cornroll too? If not, whats your pattern?



EnExitStageLeft

Girl, my cornrows look ratchet. I can't make them neat to save my life, but I can flat twist. Whenever I do a braid out, I just do plaits. Very similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmE2f26Hf0o

I AM getting better at cornrowing though. Just gotta keep practicing!


----------



## AgeinATL

divachyk said:


> I can french braid but can't corn row. So what's the secret? Britt AgeinATL



divachyk

Girl, I am not a good cornrow-er either. I have been practicing, but they always look busted. I WILL get it by the time I am natural dog-gon-it!

On a side note, I have seen gorgeous braid outs doing just 2-3 french braids. Have you tried it? You can also try this method: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZwCKhN7Pi8

You can still get fabulous braid outs without cornrowing. My secret is to do a lot of plaits to make sure each piece of hair gets braided. That will avoid any straight/non-braided sections.


----------



## isawstars

naija24 said:


> I just can't quit you ladies...trying again to transition  but with weaves this time.
> 
> Plus, to force myself to transition, I want to big chop in August. that's 6 months post. Since you need at least 3 inches of natural hair to wear a weave, I plan to BC and have enough hair to keep wearing a weave!  I hope to show my natural hair around 5-6 inches so by the end of 2014.
> 
> I plan to have just one more installation between now and then. It sounds desperate but I'm in a desperate mood. I HATE relaxers so much I rather pay $400 to avoid doing my hair than pay $85 and get a touch up.
> 
> How many of you are BC'ing before a one year mark? I feel like most ladies here do at least a solid 12 months of transitioning.



naija24 I plan on using weave to transition too....whenever I finally bite the bullet and buy quality hair that'll last multiple installs. Buying the hair will probably be the hardest part of my transition lol

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## TamaraShaniece

My high bun w/ the puff cuff and I'm 7 months post relaxer today. Yay. 





My new growth looks better (using scarf method) than a touch up w/ a relaxer.


----------



## freckledface

^^your edges are LAID


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> My high bun w/ the puff cuff and I'm 7 months post relaxer today. Yay.  My new growth looks better (using scarf method) than a touch up w/ a relaxer.


Congrats on being 7 months post!!! I love your waves and high bun, very cute!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KidneyBean86

TamaraShaniece said:


> My high bun w/ the puff cuff and I'm 7 months post relaxer today. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 253235
> View attachment 253237
> View attachment 253239
> 
> My new growth looks better (using scarf method) than a touch up w/ a relaxer.
> 
> View attachment 253241



Your waves are so pretty.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> And you didnt PM me e-bestie. Ugh you are fired.



I know! Im sorry! SuchaLady
How do you deal with the itchiness of this thing? And you have to give me tips on shampooing it. I'm shampooing tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jas123

I keep saying, to myself & everyone else, that I'm a long term transitioner, but I keep cutting more & more relaxed hair off


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I been forgetting to check in. .. April 3rd was 5 months post for me


----------



## shyekiera

I am going to take my sew in out and getting braids...I will check on my growth


----------



## beauti

*prepoo'ed last night with coconut and mahabhringraj oil, still have it on under this plastic bag and scarf. The plan is to color my hair with bigen and straighten. See how that goes *


----------



## Britt

This weekend, I will wash, protein treat, and do a braid out. I haven't worn one in three weeks. 

Random thought ahead.. 

Did a quick wash last night and when I smooth my hair back I feel mostly natural hair. My hair is mostly natural. I don't have that much relaxed ends, but I just know that shrinkage is such a best and that if I cut them not my hair will just shrink right up and I'm kinda not ready for that yet lol. It's crazy b/c when I use to look at transitioners and their hair looked like mine with all the new growth and not much ends, I didn't full understand that concept of shrinkage and as soon as you cut off that relaxed end the hair will literally shrivel up so while my new growth looks long, if I cut my ends now I know I will have really short hair. Then there are times I'm just like ughhhh screw this, you'll have to deal with short hair and it will grow, this phase won't last forever. In a little over a week I'll be 14 months post. I'm glad it's going into the warmer months b/c I know when once I cut my ends off I'll be washing this head often. Washing it in the shower and doing twist outs. Hmmm, I should also look into some fake hair that looks natural so I could do slick backed buns... ahhh yes... ideas are coming to me me. I could wash tie my hair down, attach my small bun and keep it moving


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt

Nice ideas. Whatever you do, I do. Lol


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> @Britt
> 
> Nice ideas. Whatever you do, I do. Lol


 
TamaraShaniece awwww lol! I'm just trying as I go along. I'm at the point now where I'm looking at naturals who are like 14/15 months post their last relaxer to have an idea what I'll be working with and how much length I might have, how styles would work, what I'd be comfy with. Since it will be summertime I think wearing a natural looking bun (gotta look for some hair) with my hair slicked back with some gel would work especially for work.


----------



## shyekiera

do y'all straighten your hair before doing braid/twist outs?

took my sew in out today...it felt sooooooo good!!!!!   I Ann pretty sure my hair is the coarsest texture out there but it was incredibly soft and manageable after deep conditioning...my relaxed ends are so ragged I dint know how long they will last...


----------



## Britt

shyekiera said:


> do y'all straighten your hair before doing braid/twist outs?
> 
> took my sew in out today...it felt sooooooo good!!!!! I Ann pretty sure my hair is the coarsest texture out there but it was incredibly soft and manageable after deep conditioning...my relaxed ends are so ragged I dint know how long they will last...


 

I don't... I do it on wet/damp hair.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Well ladies I couldn't hang.  I knew it was coming tho. After I took my sew-in out last night to prepare for some box braids I'm getting Saturday I BCed. I made 12 months post this month so I was like bump it, it's hair, it'll grow back. Just didnt see the point of holding on to these last little bit of relaxed ends. So a little after 4am I chopped them off. I'm sooo happy this stage is finally over cause those two textures and I weren't gonna make it


----------



## tasha5951

Ok…I think I've decided to attempt trasitioning again.  Last time, I lasted 14 months and then gave up…this time, I've decided to do it a bit differently…

#1- I'm wearing sew ins. I've been in sew ins since June of 2013 because my current primarily goal is to grow my hair to waist length and I do best when my hair is hidden away…currently length is grazing Mid Back Length…goal is to be at waist length by December 2015!

#2- I'm wearing straight styles… I only leave a bit of my real hair left out and will flat iron that section once a week to keep it straight.  My hair tangles really easily so wash and goes are NOT my friend!

I'm going to get better about consistently tying up my hair at night and deep conditioning once a week…other than that, I think I have a good regimen and good product line and I'm going to just keep doing what I've been doing.

I just got my sew in done today and am hoping to keep this one in until sometime in June…then I'll take it out and get a nice trim (1/4-1/2") and reinstall 

HHJ!!!


----------



## KidneyBean86

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Well ladies I couldn't hang.  I knew it was coming tho. After I took my sew-in out last night to prepare for some box braids I'm getting Saturday I BCed. I made 12 months post this month so I was like bump it, it's hair, it'll grow back. Just didnt see the point of holding on to these last little bit of relaxed ends. So a little after 4am I chopped them off. I'm sooo happy this stage is finally over cause those two textures and I weren't gonna make it



Congrats on your chop! Your hair is pretty!


----------



## KaramelKutie803

KidneyBean86 said:


> Congrats on your chop! Your hair is pretty!



Thank you! Just ready for it to grow now lol


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 

Let me know if you find good hair 

I'm right where you are because I know how shrunk up the hair is gonna get once those relaxed ends are gone

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amarilles

I BCed a small part of my hair to celebrate my 2 years transitioning! 

Looking at the pic I think I missed a piece or two, but I can't find them on my head  The front of my hair has such weak curling and shrinkage, despite my bonelaxed ends it's hard to tell.

It was a tiny piece but it felt sooo good to cut! I'm done for now but I can't wait to do the rest


----------



## isawstars

tasha5951 said:


> I just got my sew in done today and am hoping to keep this one in until sometime in June…then I'll take it out and get a nice trim (1/4-1/2") and reinstall



tasha5951

I wanna see some pics of your install!    pleaseeeee?


----------



## SuchaLady

Did you wash your hair already? sharifeh?


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Did you wash your hair already? SuchaLady?



not yet 
i ran a 10k today so first wash is tonight or tomorrow for sure
it's gonna be hard, i feel like i cant get to the entire scalp


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Another random update, lol

I think I am 15 months post now...




Sent with Galaxy: LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Well ladies I couldn't hang.  I knew it was coming tho. After I took my sew-in out last night to prepare for some box braids I'm getting Saturday I BCed. I made 12 months post this month so I was like bump it, it's hair, it'll grow back. Just didnt see the point of holding on to these last little bit of relaxed ends. So a little after 4am I chopped them off. I'm sooo happy this stage is finally over cause those two textures and I weren't gonna make it



CONGRATS CHICA!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Ummmm, beauti

So what had happen was watching Kimberly Holden (CTKimmy) on youtube and had the overwhelming urge to pick up the laxer' and leave this idea of natchal' hair behind. BUT I DIDN'T! 

Smh, I seriously need to stop watching all of these texlaxed girls videos. Making me reminisce and mess .


----------



## beauti

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ummmm, beauti
> 
> So what had happen was watching Kimberly Holden (CTKimmy) on youtube and had the overwhelming urge to pick up the laxer' and leave this idea of natchal' hair behind. BUT I DIDN'T!
> 
> Smh, I seriously need to stop watching all of these texlaxed girls videos. Making me reminisce and mess .



*gurrrrl! I was scared for a second there!  thank goodness you came to your senses! Those episodes can assail you at 13mos post just as it can at 3mos post!*


----------



## Britt

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> Another random update, lol  I think I am 15 months post now...  Sent with Galaxy: LHCF



Nice!!! How much longer do u plan to go?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> not yet i ran a 10k today so first wash is tonight or tomorrow for sure it's gonna be hard, i feel like i cant get to the entire scalp



Color applicator with diluted shampoo or the sprayer in your kitchen sink are you best bet. Do you have a sit under dryer? If not you may want to wait. You can't let a sew in airdry. You will be walking around with moldy hair.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Color applicator with diluted shampoo or the sprayer in your kitchen sink are you best bet. Do you have a sit under dryer? If not you may want to wait. You can't let a sew in airdry. You will be walking around with moldy hair.



SuchaLady
I have a sit under dryer 
Do I have to pin the tracks up somehow ?

How do you condition?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tasha5951

isawstars said:


> tasha5951
> 
> I wanna see some pics of your install!    pleaseeeee?



I'll post in a bit…I LOVE it!!!


----------



## tasha5951

Ok   …here's my install that I had done on Friday.  It's Malaysian Remy in 16", 18", and 20"….(but I had them trim about 3" from the end because it was a bit long…. The hair is from a vendor on AliExpress…this is the 3rd time I've ordered from that vendor and I LOVE the quality and wearability of the hair each time!!!  I used the other bundles 3-4 times before I replaced them and, I really could've used them again a couple more times.


----------



## shyekiera

tasha5951 said:


> Ok   …here's my install that I had done on Friday.  It's Malaysian Remy in 16", 18", and 20"….(but I had them trim about 3" from the end because it was a bit long…. The hair is from a vendor on AliExpress…this is the 3rd time I've ordered from that vendor and I LOVE the quality and wearability of the hair each time!!!  I used the other bundles 3-4 times before I replaced them and, I really could've used them again a couple more times.



that looks real good..can u share the vendor


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady I have a sit under dryer Do I have to pin the tracks up somehow ?  How do you condition?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh I dilute conditioner just as I do the shampoo. And squirt it on the tracks. And to dry you can use ponytail holders to pull the tracks up and expose your braids and scalp.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Britt said:


> Nice!!! How much longer do u plan to go?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I feel like next time I style I will trim, these ends are really messing up a style. After one day there are all straight. I have being planning on going till May then bc, ideally when I can do a pony tail.

Sent with Galaxy: LHCF


----------



## isawstars

tasha5951 said:


> Ok   …here's my install that I had done on Friday.  It's Malaysian Remy in 16", 18", and 20"….(but I had them trim about 3" from the end because it was a bit long…. The hair is from a vendor on AliExpress…this is the 3rd time I've ordered from that vendor and I LOVE the quality and wearability of the hair each time!!!  I used the other bundles 3-4 times before I replaced them and, I really could've used them again a couple more times.



tasha5951 Looks great!  Were you able to reuse the hair?


----------



## tasha5951

isawstars said:


> tasha5951 Looks great!  Were you able to reuse the hair?



This install was with new bundles but, my last 3 installs were using the same hair over and over. Those bundles were from the same vendor.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Ugh I'm getting the urge to chop again. I will be 8 months post on the 11th and I getting the urge. It has been a rough transition for me.


----------



## isawstars

KidneyBean86 said:


> Ugh I'm getting the urge to chop again. I will be 8 months post on the 11th and I getting the urge. It has been a rough transition for me.



KidneyBean86

Have you considered putting in braids/twists/weave to help the urge?


----------



## KidneyBean86

isawstars said:


> KidneyBean86
> 
> Have you considered putting in braids/twists/weave to help the urge?



My hair is actually too short to braid in some parts. After a disastrous cut at a "natural" salon, my hair is like 3 or 4 inches long. The top part of my hair is where most of the relaxed ends are

My new growth is currently like half and half. I attached a pic of what it looks like in the link below.


----------



## isawstars

KidneyBean86 said:


> My hair is actually too short to braid in some parts. After a disastrous cut at a "natural" salon, my hair is like 3 or 4 inches long. The top part of my hair is where most of the relaxed ends are
> 
> My new growth is currently like half and half. I attached a pic of what it looks like in the link below.



KidneyBean86

oh no!  i'm sorry to hear that!   I guess wiggin it would be the only option but that doesn't really help with the urge of cutting.  Stay strong!  Remember, it's only temporary.  If you cut, it's just instant gratification... you'll eventually feel like this again.


----------



## KidneyBean86

isawstars said:


> KidneyBean86
> 
> oh no!  i'm sorry to hear that!   I guess wiggin it would be the only option but that doesn't really help with the urge of cutting.  Stay strong!  Remember, it's only temporary.  If you cut, it's just instant gratification... you'll eventually feel like this again.



That's true. I guess I am going to wig it up until my hair grows longer. I am giving myself a year to reach ear length lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So my hunt for a new hair dryer is finally over. I bought the TS-2 Amp Hair Dryer and I LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEEEE IT! My hair dried soft and extremely fast. Which is weird because the dryer isn't extremely hot. I did it on medium heat, but when i tested the hot setting it didn't seem to hot at all. I literally dried my entire head in 26 minutes.....AWESOME!

Anyway if any of your fellow sitioners' are looking to invest in a quality dryer I highly suggest this one. 

MileHighDiva ronie DoDo


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So my hunt for a new hair dryer is finally over. I bought the TS-2 Amp Hair Dryer and I LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEEEE IT! My hair dried soft and extremely fast. Which is weird because the dryer isn't extremely hot. I did it on medium heat, but when i tested the hot setting it didn't seem to hot at all. I literally dried my entire head in 26 minutes.....AWESOME!
> 
> Anyway if any of your fellow sitioners' are looking to invest in a quality dryer I highly suggest this one.
> 
> MileHighDiva ronie DoDo



It has a great price for the quality too ! Do you use the comb attachment on it or the tension method?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo said:


> It has a great price for the quality too ! Do you use the comb attachment on it or the tension method?



A mixture of both. I start with the tension method to stretch my roots and go back with the comb attachment to blow it completely dry.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft

Where's a link to this dryer?  My transition ended when I trimmed during the fall equinox, of course, I didn't till I cleansed again two weeks later.

ETA: How was the double concentrator?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001SQ6Q8A...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8n8h8frem8_b


----------



## ronie

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So my hunt for a new hair dryer is finally over. I bought the TS-2 Amp Hair Dryer and I LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEEEE IT! My hair dried soft and extremely fast. Which is weird because the dryer isn't extremely hot. I did it on medium heat, but when i tested the hot setting it didn't seem to hot at all. I literally dried my entire head in 26 minutes.....AWESOME!  Anyway if any of your fellow sitioners' are looking to invest in a quality dryer I highly suggest this one.  MileHighDiva ronie DoDo


EnExitStageLeft thanks for the review girlie.


----------



## Mische

May I join you ladies...? I used to be a fairly regular poster a couple of years ago and fell off completely. My last relaxer was 8/5/12 right before I started grad school and shortly after my hair thinned out. To this day, I'm not quite sure what caused it but assume it was stress related. Either way, my relaxed hair was never the same. I wasn't consciously transitioning at first. It was more like I stopped relaxing and quite frankly, stopped caring about my hair altogether. It was pretty bad. 

Anyway, now I am 20mos post relaxer and hoping to do a 3 year transition. Originally I was striving for two years, but I realized after doing my research that I want to have a bit more length to work with before I chop. I've cut a lot of hair over the last year and a half though. I used to be past WL relaxed, and am now a little past BSL with about 6-7" of relaxed hair left. Another reason I am looking towards a longer transition is that I've realized through this process that I'm a slow grower. When I tell someone this in real life, they look at me like I'm crazy due to my length. But it's true. At 20mos post, I have about 8" of natural hair. One of my worries is that when I chop, I will have retention issues and on top of slow growth, will be stuck at a length I'm unhappy with.

I don't take many hair pictures (most that I do take have my mug in 'em and I'm hamming it up lol) but I've attached a shot from a braid out I did a couple of weeks ago and the braid out bun that it turned into the week after.


----------



## isawstars

Mische said:


> May I join you ladies...? I used to be a fairly regular poster a couple of years ago and fell off completely. My last relaxer was 8/5/12 right before I started grad school and shortly after my hair thinned out. To this day, I'm not quite sure what caused it but assume it was stress related. Either way, my relaxed hair was never the same. I wasn't consciously transitioning at first. It was more like I stopped relaxing and quite frankly, stopped caring about my hair altogether. It was pretty bad.
> 
> Anyway, now I am 20mos post relaxer and hoping to do a 3 year transition. Originally I was striving for two years, but I realized after doing my research that I want to have a bit more length to work with before I chop. I've cut a lot of hair over the last year and a half though. I used to be past WL relaxed, and am now a little past BSL with about 6-7" of relaxed hair left. Another reason I am looking towards a longer transition is that I've realized through this process that I'm a slow grower. When I tell someone this in real life, they look at me like I'm crazy due to my length. But it's true. At 20mos post, I have about 8" of natural hair. One of my worries is that when I chop, I will have retention issues and on top of slow growth, will be stuck at a length I'm unhappy with.
> 
> I don't take many hair pictures (most that I do take have my mug in 'em and I'm hamming it up lol) but I've attached a shot from a braid out I did a couple of weeks ago and the braid out bun that it turned into the week after.



Mische glad to have you back! I'm doing a long term transition but I'm only 7 months post. 

I'm in grad school too! Have you finished? The workload definitely affected my hair routine.

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## shyekiera

is there anyone here about 2-3 months post?


----------



## tasha5951

shyekiera said:


> is there anyone here about 2-3 months post?



I'm about 4 months post.


----------



## trclemons

Mische said:


> May I join you ladies...? I used to be a fairly regular poster a couple of years ago and fell off completely. My last relaxer was 8/5/12 right before I started grad school and shortly after my hair thinned out. To this day, I'm not quite sure what caused it but assume it was stress related. Either way, my relaxed hair was never the same. I wasn't consciously transitioning at first. It was more like I stopped relaxing and quite frankly, stopped caring about my hair altogether. It was pretty bad.
> 
> Anyway, now I am 20mos post relaxer and hoping to do a 3 year transition. Originally I was striving for two years, but I realized after doing my research that I want to have a bit more length to work with before I chop. I've cut a lot of hair over the last year and a half though. I used to be past WL relaxed, and am now a little past BSL with about 6-7" of relaxed hair left. Another reason I am looking towards a longer transition is that I've realized through this process that I'm a slow grower. When I tell someone this in real life, they look at me like I'm crazy due to my length. But it's true. At 20mos post, I have about 8" of natural hair. One of my worries is that when I chop, I will have retention issues and on top of slow growth, will be stuck at a length I'm unhappy with.
> 
> I don't take many hair pictures (most that I do take have my mug in 'em and I'm hamming it up lol) but I've attached a shot from a braid out I did a couple of weeks ago and the braid out bun that it turned into the week after.


Mische.  I'm right behind you.  I am almost 16 months post and will be transitioning for 3 years as well.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

Here you go: http://www.folica.com/tools/hair-dr...&kpid=002702&gclid=CNHP6Pbfz70CFaLm7Aod6BAAfQ

ronie 

No problem hun!


----------



## Mische

Thanks for the welcome!

isawstars I will be graduating in May (damn near crawling across the finish line... ) what about you?! And I hear you about it affecting routine. I had sworn I would start washing biweekly, but I literally have not been able to fit it into my schedule.

trclemons Yay that's awesome! Do you find yourself having to pace your trims now? I've generally been really snip happy and just cutting random chunks of hair. But now I'm realizing if I want to go the distance I need to be a little more conservative with my trimming.


----------



## trclemons

Mische said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> isawstars I will be graduating in May (damn near crawling across the finish line... ) what about you?! And I hear you about it affecting routine. I had sworn I would start washing biweekly, but I literally have not been able to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> trclemons Yay that's awesome! Do you find yourself having to pace your trims now? I've generally been really snip happy and just cutting random chunks of hair. But now I'm realizing if I want to go the distance I need to be a little more conservative with my trimming.


Mische  I have definitely had to step away from the scissors because I start off dusting and end up trimming about 2 inches.


----------



## SuchaLady

A curl the size of a pencil is what hair type? I don't care too much since I won't be wearing it natural and I have a bunch of textures. Lucky for me though my edges seem like they're the nappiest part of my hair -_-


----------



## naija24

shyekiera said:


> is there anyone here about 2-3 months post?



I am 8 weeks post this week but I'm lurking


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I was thinking yesterday that one year of growth might not be enough for me, I may need to transition for 2 years instead.  I don't know if I can hang that long though. I think I will just transition as long as I can manage.  I don't MIND having short hair but I'm much more confident when my hair is longer than SL.  I will keep using the NJoy oil a few times a week to help boost growth etc.  

I really want to buy some new hair products but it's so much out there, I have no idea where to start.  I need a good daily moisturizer and leave in conditioner.

I want to learn how to do braidouts without looking crazy lol.  My go-to styles have been straight hair and flexirod sets on airdried hair.  I don't mind those two but I would like to have a third, heatless option.


----------



## Honey Bee

tapioca_pudding said:


> I was thinking yesterday that one year of growth might not be enough for me, I may need to transition for 2 years instead.  I don't know if I can hang that long though. I think I will just transition as long as I can manage.  I don't MIND having short hair but I'm much more confident when my hair is longer than SL.


 I reached the same conclusion. I'll be 10 months post next week and I feel like it's barely any hair.  I look and pull and it looks neck length. I'ma need a whole lot more than that. I'm probably in it for at least two years, minimum.


----------



## gabulldawg

shyekiera said:


> is there anyone here about 2-3 months post?



I am about 2 months post I think. I haven't really kept track.  But it's been a while. I've been wigging it up for about a month and hadn't relaxed for a few weeks before that. I'm transitioning at least for now because I don't see a point in relaxing if I'm wearing full wigs.


----------



## isawstars

Mische said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I will be graduating in May (damn near crawling across the finish line... ) what about you?! And I hear you about it affecting routine. I had sworn I would start washing biweekly, but I literally have not been able to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> Mische
> 
> Oh my gosh! me too, I'm submitting my thesis... hopefully tonight if I can get through all this tedious APA style formatting and citations.  I can't wait to graduate in May
> 
> Now that I will have a social life again, I'm planning on getting a sew in so I can look cute as I celebrate lol.


----------



## baddison

shyekiera said:


> is there anyone here about 2-3 months post?



I am currently 4months post, and seriously considering transitioning for about 2 years.  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## sharifeh

I was 8 months post on Monday!  Adjusting to this sew in  - too early to say if I like having a weave yet.  I like that my hair will have a good break   Not sure how much longer I want to do this transition thing  but I'm also not ready for 4 inches of hair or however much hair I have 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

sharifeh said:


> I was 8 months post on Monday!  Adjusting to this sew in  - too early to say if I like having a weave yet.  I like that my hair will have a good break   Not sure how much longer I want to do this transition thing  but I'm also not ready for 4 inches of hair or however much hair I have
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh wow hun, you're farther along than I thought. What hair did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

shyekiera said:


> is there anyone here about 2-3 months post?


  I'm about 14 weeks post and I can see myself transitioning  for 18 months- 24 mos. with crochet braids. Love them!! I also have a new stylist that is 100% supportive and speaks the same lingo.  Her natural hair is BSL and healthy.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

I am at a year post, no troubles because I leave my hair in twists 98% of the time.  I started steaming on my wash day once a week and feel that it is really doing my hair good.  I am trimming gradually and have no plans to bc.  It will likely be another two years before I have trimmed out all the relaxer.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> I was 8 months post on Monday!  Adjusting to this sew in  - too early to say if I like having a weave yet.  I like that my hair will have a good break   Not sure how much longer I want to do this transition thing  but I'm also not ready for 4 inches of hair or however much hair I have  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This first weave is the learning curve  I HATED my first weave. Absolutely hated it. Now my weave is like a body part   Congrats on 8 months post!


----------



## SuchaLady

Also sharifeh, if you end up liking your weave why not BC early and then weave it up until you get to the length you want? A stylist that went to my school recommends that. She says the hassle of two textures isn't worth it when you can let your natural hair flourish unbothered.


----------



## Cattypus1

9 months post today!  Chi enviro is making my trans a breeze.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> Also sharifeh, if you end up liking your weave why not BC early and then weave it up until you get to the length you want? A stylist that went to my school recommends that. She says the hassle of two textures isn't worth it when you can let your natural hair flourish unbothered.



I agree with this. I don't think extremely long transitions are for everyone. Some ppl deal with a lot of breakage and just have a hard time with styling and manageability. Some opt for weaves and braids throughout their entire transition for this reason. I think it's a good idea to get braids/twists if you chop early and your hair is a too short for your liking. I'll prob get some nice Senegalese twists this summer after I chop. Also getting a kinky weave that matches your hair texture is another option also while your hair grows in, this way you don't have to deal with killing your leave out with heat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

My friend who was supposed to be transitioning with me just got a perm.. im 8 months post and I feel a little envy of the flowyness of her hair .. 

I have at least 24 more months of this... or maybe a mini chop over the summer


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I tried explaining transitioning to my bf about a month ago, wasn't sure if he really understood.  Last night at dinner he said, "So when are you going to wear your hair curly again?"  I told him it would be at least a year.  He kinda looked at me crazy so I don't think he really understands. I also think he's tired of my daily bun.  Im tired of that jawn too.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Cattypus1 said:


> 9 months post today!  Chi enviro is making my trans a breeze.



Cattypus1 - What dat is? 

*searches Google*

Do you use the straightening treatment?  I need more information...


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

7 months post tomorrow!! Even though it's not much I can't believe I've gone this long


----------



## KidneyBean86

Tomorrow I will be 8 months post. I am surprised I have made it this far. 4 months to go.


----------



## Cattypus1

tapioca_pudding said:


> Cattypus1 - What dat is?  *searches Google*  Do you use the straightening treatment?  I need more information...



Yes, I'm using the straightener. I love it.  I'm a selfie and it's really easy to do myself--I was a self-relaxer from way back.  My hair is so soft and easy to manage.  I wear my hair flat-ironed because I got a chin-length bob back in Feb.  I have no breakage...let me repeat that ZERO breakage.  I'm waiting to get to maybe collar-bone length so that I can start doing my twist outs again.


----------



## naija24

So happy!

I had a convo with the bf about transitioning with weaves. Because I feel that it's important that he knows where I'm coming from and vice versa. His dumb man self, going "soooo you'd like be natural and stuff but under weave? That's makes sense and you'd give your hair a break! COOL" yay he's learning.

So silly <3

So yeah, if I'm gonna be wearing weaves anyway, I think I am definitely gonna chop in June or July (3 inches) and just wear weaves through out. I want to be a straight haired natural but I feel like if I have to have straight hair with two textures, I'll feel forced to just relax and make it one texture than chop. 

Hopefully I can hold out! This sew in is on its second week and its been a lot easier to deal with than the first. I am only washing my hair once a month while in a sew in to avoid any shed hairs getting dry and tangled.


----------



## naija24

Britt said:


> I agree with this. I don't think extremely long transitions are for everyone. Some ppl deal with a lot of breakage and just have a hard time with styling and manageability. Some opt for weaves and braids throughout their entire transition for this reason. I think it's a good idea to get braids/twists if you chop early and your hair is a too short for your liking. I'll prob get some nice Senegalese twists this summer after I chop. Also getting a kinky weave that matches your hair texture is another option also while your hair grows in, this way you don't have to deal with killing your leave out with heat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I like this idea as well, but I would think you'd have to have maybe 3 inches of natural hair. Isn't it that you can't get sew ins unless you have 3 inches of hair?


----------



## Britt

naija24 said:


> I like this idea as well, but I would think you'd have to have maybe 3 inches of natural hair. Isn't it that you can't get sew ins unless you have 3 inches of hair?


 
Yeah, you'll def need hair long enough to braid and maybe some hair for a leave out.


----------



## isawstars

7 months post today!

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## TamaraShaniece

isawstars said:


> 7 months post today!  Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app



I'm 7 months post today. We're TTs (transition twins)


----------



## sharifeh

Rocky91 said:


> Oh wow hun, you're farther along than I thought. What hair did you get?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got ep hair super expensive

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> This first weave is the learning curve  I HATED my first weave. Absolutely hated it. Now my weave is like a body part   Congrats on 8 months post!



SuchaLady 

Glad to hear that
It's getting better I'll admit 
I'm adjusting better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Also sharifeh, if you end up liking your weave why not BC early and then weave it up until you get to the length you want? A stylist that went to my school recommends that. She says the hassle of two textures isn't worth it when you can let your natural hair flourish unbothered.




That's an idea 
I would still be scared to BC even with hiding my hair I'll talk to my stylist about that 
I could possibly weave it up till December (on and off ) I'm guessing I should be around SL straightened in December? When are you chopping?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Britt said:


> I agree with this. I don't think extremely long transitions are for everyone. Some ppl deal with a lot of breakage and just have a hard time with styling and manageability. Some opt for weaves and braids throughout their entire transition for this reason. I think it's a good idea to get braids/twists if you chop early and your hair is a too short for your liking. I'll prob get some nice Senegalese twists this summer after I chop. Also getting a kinky weave that matches your hair texture is another option also while your hair grows in, this way you don't have to deal with killing your leave out with heat.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt
When are you chopping ? I also considered braids as a summer style and I love the look of Senegalese twists but I'm scared of those braiding shops and of how tight it might potentially be 
What are the options for buying kinky hair for a weave hmm I've never even thought of that

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bydebra

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, I'm using the straightener. I love it.  I'm a selfie and it's really easy to do myself--I was a self-relaxer from way back.  My hair is so soft and easy to manage.  I wear my hair flat-ironed because I got a chin-length bob back in Feb.  I have no breakage...let me repeat that ZERO breakage.  I'm waiting to get to maybe collar-bone length so that I can start doing my twist outs again.



How long have you been using it & do you notice any changes to your curl pattern when you wash your hair? TIA Cattypus1


----------



## Cattypus1

simplydebra said:


> How long have you been using it & do you notice any changes to your curl pattern when you wash your hair? TIA Cattypus1


I wish I could tell you about my curl pattern but honestly I have no idea what it is.  I have been chemically processed since I was a child.  I went straight from a relaxer to a curl in the 80's, chopped all my hair off and then I after a couple of years with a curl and the activator nastiness I went back to a relaxer.  My last relaxer was in July of last year.  If my curl pattern has loosened a bit with Chi I'm not mad about it.   I have fine hair but a lot of it.  It looks fuzzy because each strand is doing its own curl thing which was probably the thing that sent my mother to chemicals in the first place.  I say all that to say that I had my last Chi "touch up" 6 weeks ago.  I'm currently trying a two-strand flat Twistout.  If it's successful then I will try to push my next chi out as far as I can.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> is there anyone here about 2-3 months post?



tasha5951

im 19 weeks post virgin relaxer after 6 years natural. ( lets say 4 1/2 months).

i was just stretching my relaxer but this week i thought why not transition back to natural .

i have fine hair and its annoying me relaxed. i miss the volume and it seems less fragile. :-/

im gonna read this veryyyyy long thread to get motivation and see if i can transition.


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> I am 8 weeks post this week but I'm lurking



hey you're in here?! im lurkin too... decisions to take . i might transition back


----------



## coolsista-paris

baddison said:


> I am currently 4months post, and seriously considering transitioning for about 2 years.  Hmmmmm.....



me too. 4 1/2 months post.... considering transitionning


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> So happy!  I had a convo with the bf about transitioning with weaves. Because I feel that it's important that he knows where I'm coming from and vice versa. His dumb man self, going "soooo you'd like be natural and stuff but under weave? That's makes sense and you'd give your hair a break! COOL" yay he's learning.  So silly <3  So yeah, if I'm gonna be wearing weaves anyway, I think I am definitely gonna chop in June or July (3 inches) and just wear weaves through out. I want to be a straight haired natural but I feel like if I have to have straight hair with two textures, I'll feel forced to just relax and make it one texture than chop.  Hopefully I can hold out! This sew in is on its second week and its been a lot easier to deal with than the first. I am only washing my hair once a month while in a sew in to avoid any shed hairs getting dry and tangled.



what weaves do you choose ? closed ones? no leave outs i guess? id like to start using weaves too but um... i never know what to chose. ive only woŕn 2 in my entire life

ii might have to get a curly one?


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris said:


> me too. 4 1/2 months post.... considering transitionning



I'm considering it too. I'm almost four months post and I want to try something new. I plan to be a straight hair natural and transition as longggg as possible.


----------



## tasha5951

coolsista-paris said:


> tasha5951
> 
> im 19 weeks post virgin relaxer after 6 years natural. ( lets say 4 1/2 months).
> 
> i was just stretching my relaxer but this week i thought why not transition back to natural .
> 
> i have fine hair and its annoying me relaxed. i miss the volume and it seems less fragile. :-/
> 
> im gonna read this veryyyyy long thread to get motivation and see if i can transition.



I'm in a similar boat.  I have fine hair and I like wearing it straight but do wish for more volume.  I lasted 14 months into a transition once before and then went back to relaxed. This time, I think I'm wearing my hair straight and in sew ins for the most part.  

You can do it IF you have a plan and a goal


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> Britt When are you chopping ? I also considered braids as a summer style and I love the look of Senegalese twists but I'm scared of those braiding shops and of how tight it might potentially be What are the options for buying kinky hair for a weave hmm I've never even thought of that  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 sharifeh  Prob end of May or June. My hair is def mostly natural, especially the back.  There's a braiding shop on here that's in Harlem that has good reviews (the name is escaping me) Angelluvsubabe went there.  I want my hair just long enough to pull into a bun using a small piece of kinky weave hair. Well there's several vendors that sell kinky weave hair (onyc and another I have to look it up and get back to u) but I only want a piece of hair that I can wrap around to make a decent sized bun. southerncitygirl gave me the name of a place in brooklyn I can buy hair from. Is it called Lexi's hair right ?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

WE WANT LOTSSSSS OF PICTURES AND TIPS!!!!!


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Britt  WE WANT LOTSSSSS OF PICTURES AND TIPS!!!!!



Lol ! Girl pics of what ? U mean when I chop - I'm nervous lol. I'm still experimenting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

You knot you got this transitioning stuff in bag. There is no need to be nervous. Your hair is bomb and is going to be fab when you big chop. I JUST KNOW IT!


----------



## Cattypus1

It's official...I can do a Twistout and not look crazy.  My natural hair loves DevaCurl.  I've discovered a real benefit to having gray hair...I can see just how fast my hair grows, gotta look on the bright side...LOL.  I definitely have more "unrelaxed" hair than relaxed hair.  Time for a no direct heat year.


----------



## southerncitygirl

Britt

it is: http://www.lexyshair.com/index.html


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> You knot you got this transitioning stuff in bag. There is no need to be nervous. Your hair is bomb and is going to be fab when you big chop. I JUST KNOW IT!



Lol ! You're a trip! It took me a while to manage my transitioning hair. 
Idk abt the big chop. I know that's an awkward time until the hair settles and gets some length. We shall see lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Cattypus1   and  again....WHERE YOU BEEN WOMAN?!


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> I'm considering it too. I'm almost four months post and I want to try something new. I plan to be a straight hair natural and transition as longggg as possible.



i was natural 6 years before my relaxer in november.

my first natural journey i transitionned 1 year almost... it was 10 months. i only wore braids.

hope i can make it this time


----------



## pearlific1

coolsista-paris said:


> i was natural 6 years before my relaxer in november.
> 
> my first natural journey i transitionned 1 year almost... it was 10 months. i only wore braids.
> 
> hope i can make it this time



coolsista-paris Why did you relax after 6 years? ...and now transitioning again after 5 months?


----------



## coolsista-paris

pearlific1 said:


> coolsista-paris Why did you relax after 6 years? ...and now transitioning again after 5 months?



i know! lol

i had a job where braids were normally not authorized... nor twists/afro type hairstyles, only a tight chignon or straight neck length hair...
i stiill did my stuff sometimes making managers unhappy. 
i never Wore my afro out, fine hair, tangles then breakage... it became also time consuming (studying.full time job+ 2 young kids)..
i started getting so fustrated.
because they say dont use heat on fine hair but my hair did better When stretched or straight.... 

whenever i flat irronned it, it ended up breaking (on flat iron day)... thinking of it now,maybe ot was the choice of flat iron. 

i got so tired of the wash days, no choice of styles with my job,etc. then i got severe breakage at the crown! THAT made me so upset i thought of doing a bc. instead i relaxed to check it out as i wanted to wear straight hair.

i thought in any case im gonna cut it. so i relaxed, had fun .... the stylist did my virgin relaxer too straight in my opinion!

so now im here, low manipulation, days i enjoy,others i hate... i love how fast it takes on wash days. but then i find thag my hair is more fragile, tangles a lot when wet... like crazy yesterday!
it doesnt have enough volule which annoys me...

so here i am LOST! 

thinking , can i manage to go through all that transitionning again?
ive changed jobs now so i can do more what i like, although i might change again in january...

im really lost


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Here are some flat twist I did last night, well update once I take them out.

as I finished, I though I really need to work on my two strand twist and that I should have done two-4 more in back... but I just couldn't get hand of it... and these freaking ends didn't help I actually trimmed like 1 1/2 inches off front quads... 

Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Delete Post...


----------



## Honey Bee

coolsista-paris,  Hey, girl!


----------



## Britt

14 months post today :woohoo:


----------



## Britt

I just found a high bun tutorial for short hair with added hair. Hoping to do something like this when I chop. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbERVk61BRo


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt said:


> I just found a high bun tutorial for short hair with added hair. Hoping to do something like this when I chop.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbERVk61BRo



Britt

Look into the PuffCuff


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> That's an idea I would still be scared to BC even with hiding my hair I'll talk to my stylist about that I could possibly weave it up till December (on and off ) I'm guessing I should be around SL straightened in December? When are you chopping?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




No idea. Not this year for sure. Girl you got that good good weave  Jumped right in huh lol


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> @Britt
> 
> Look into the PuffCuff


 

Thank you! From the looks of the puff cuff it seems I might need more hair to make a 'cuff' or a bun?


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> coolsista-paris,  Hey, girl!



heyyyyy! here i am ! lost :-/

so, you are transitionning since when? 

im still not even sure of what to do..... oh my


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1   and  again....WHERE YOU BEEN WOMAN?!


Girl...I'm ducking to keep from being fish slapped...you cut me deep!  I been right here tryin not to big chop!


----------



## Honey Bee

coolsista-paris said:


> heyyyyy! here i am ! lost :-/
> 
> so, you are transitionning since when?
> 
> im still not even sure of what to do..... oh my


@coolsista-paris, It was a stretch that just... well, _stretched_.  No plan to transition at all. I just didn't think about it and six months had passed.  I'm 9-10 months post now, iirc.

eta: I've been blowdrying with tension on cool and doing my regular bun, sometimes a twist/ knot out bun. I didn't change my reggie much at all, the only addition is the blowdryer. Still using all my old products (since I have a whole closet full of em ), so I haven't gone pj-crazy. Just chugging along.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> @coolsista-paris, It was a stretch that just... well, stretched.  No plan to transition at all. I just didn't think about it and six months had passed.  I'm 9-10 months post now, iirc.  eta: I've been blowdrying with tension on cool and doing my regular bun, sometimes a twist/ knot out bun. I didn't change my reggie much at all, the only addition is the blowdryer. Still using all my old products (since I have a whole closet full of em ), so I haven't gone pj-crazy. Just chugging along.



i was thinking of transitionning because im soon at 5 months post. i wasnt planning this long but hey! im doing quite well. so i Will just continue..


----------



## coolsista-paris

coolsista-paris said:


> i was thinking of transitionning because im soon at 5 months post. i wasnt planning this long but hey! im doing quite well. so i Will just continue..



eta: im also trying to use out my products! ive still got some and i want to finish everything before buying anything else (im so tempted though)


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Well I cut some more of my hair this happens every time my husband goes tdy.  But I wanted to do it anyway lol. You can't tell by looking at it because I keep my hair up. August can't get here quick enough so I can bc officially.


----------



## sharifeh

Does anyone else feel like they have no growth?? Judging by my leave out I feel like I'm 2 months post not 8 months  I hate how long it's gonna take before I see length  
This shrinkage thing is gonna be a real test

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

I may be hallucinating but I've got curls!  They're making me want to chop these relaxed ends.  Not going to do it tho...I'm only 9+ months in and I need more length.  Hurry up and grow!


----------



## Amarilles

Getting the hair straightened next Friday for my wedding the following day. Leaving my hair in stylists' hands just stresses me out so much.  I'm going to curlform my head the night before in hopes it'll be easier and my head won't look like a big ol' bowling ball again.

Sigh.


----------



## pearlific1

sharifeh said:


> Does anyone else feel like they have no growth?? Judging by my leave out I feel like I'm 2 months post not 8 months  I hate how long it's gonna take before I see length  This shrinkage thing is gonna be a real test  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl yes! I'm also 8 months post and I swear that I only have 3" of ng


----------



## bebezazueta

sharifeh said:


> Does anyone else feel like they have no growth?? Judging by my leave out I feel like I'm 2 months post not 8 months  I hate how long it's gonna take before I see length  This shrinkage thing is gonna be a real test  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yep same here!  I'm 8 months 1 week post and my hair shrinks down to an inch!  So 4 inches stretched and 1 inch unstretched?!  I will be transitioning for a long time. LOL!  I do love my coils though.


----------



## SuchaLady

Soooo, I took my weave down and deep conditioned last night. My hair is gorgeous. So thick and healthy.  braiding it back up for my u part wig tomorrow. I got a full inch of growth I think. I will probably wear weave for the rest of the year.


----------



## KidneyBean86

sharifeh said:


> Does anyone else feel like they have no growth?? Judging by my leave out I feel like I'm 2 months post not 8 months  I hate how long it's gonna take before I see length
> This shrinkage thing is gonna be a real test
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



OMG I feel your pain. I'm 8 months too and it looks like my hair isn't growing at all. 

Shrinkage is real.


----------



## Cherry89

Hey ladies I am almost 8 months post and I feel the same about the new growth, until I start noticing that its just the shrinkage afte I got my hair straighten it was longer then I thought!! I am also seeing some curls pop and I can't wait to big chop in the next 2-3 years, lol....(It sound sooo long though, im willing to wait it out)!


----------



## baddison

Cherry89 said:


> Hey ladies I am almost 8 months post and I feel the same about the new growth, until I start noticing that its just the shrinkage afte I got my hair straighten it was longer then I thought!! I am also seeing some curls pop and I can't wait to big chop in the next 2-3 years, lol....(It sound sooo long though, im willing to wait it out)!



I'm right there with you.  Tryna go the distance with this transition too. At least 2 years.   I'll be braiding it up, so I won't be tempted to focus on new growth or shrinkage.  Hope it works.


----------



## Cherry89

baddison, Your going natural as well? That's great hun! Yeah I decided to try out these knock off curl-formers from Amazon to help with the transition. Haven't tried them as yet, because I did Bantu knots before the arrived.


----------



## baddison

Cherry89 said:


> @baddison, Your going natural as well? That's great hun! Yeah I decided to try out these knock off curl-formers from Amazon to help with the transition. Haven't tried them as yet, because I did Bantu knots before the arrived.



Yeah.  made the decision to embrace my natural hair...but I'm just gonna take my time with my transition.  i would like to transition for at least 2 years or so - don't want to BC at all.  Just gradually clip relaxed ends as my hair continues to grow.  I will be self-braiding monthly in-between henna treatments for the next year or two.  this is what tonight's first set of braids look like.  hoping it will last the next 3 weeks.  Then I take down to henna and one week's rest, then back in braids again.  Will be steady washing, deep-conditioning, and co-washing the whole time to keep the moisture up.

would love to see those bantu knots...


----------



## KidneyBean86

I really need to stop watching big chop videos on youtube. I keep getting the urge to cut.


----------



## Cherry89

baddison said:


> Yeah.  made the decision to embrace my natural hair...but I'm just gonna take my time with my transition.  i would like to transition for at least 2 years or so - don't want to BC at all.  Just gradually clip relaxed ends as my hair continues to grow.  I will be self-braiding monthly in-between henna treatments for the next year or two.  this is what tonight's first set of braids look like.  hoping it will last the next 3 weeks.  Then I take down to henna and one week's rest, then back in braids again.  Will be steady washing, deep-conditioning, and co-washing the whole time to keep the moisture up.
> 
> would love to see those bantu knots...



That regimen sounds great! and your hair looks thick and healthy girl. baddison 
I'm glad you are choosing to go natural as well
2- 3 years is a long time, but i believe it is doable. I don't want to BC at all ethier. (Head too big, lol) I was also looking on amazon to buy some henna, as I stay in Columbus, GA now and its hard to get your hands on some stuff. So I have to order a lot on line, or when I take trips back to Atlanta. What Brand Henna do you use, I would enjoy some red tones in my hair and the extra benefits is comes with. Your regimen sounded just like mines, accept without the braids(Im very tender-headed now, so braids are out the questions for me) But I would have loved to use them for protective styling, as my little girl hair is benefiting from braids as well. I did take some pics of my Bantu Knots before my interview when they was fresh


----------



## ScorpioLove

Im 8.5 months post and I feel like im officially struggling.  My hair looks ugly :'( my ends look even worse . I have been dealing with a crap ton of breakage.my hair is like bsb now.  On top of that, i barely see much ng ( 3.5 in that shrinks to nothing). 
Two more years of this mess :-(

I almost broke down and got a relaxer...


----------



## Cherry89

ScorpioLove said:


> Im 8.5 months post and I feel like im officially struggling.  My hair looks ugly :'( my ends look even worse . I have been dealing with a crap ton of breakage.my hair is like bsb now.  On top of that, i barely see much ng ( 3.5 in that shrinks to nothing).
> Two more years of this mess :-(
> 
> I almost broke down and got a relaxer...



ScorpioLove , believe it Or not . My hair is the same way you described yours. The only time it looks ok is after a wash and that only , probably last halve a day. Have you tried curl formers or the knock offs I'm hearing they are great for transitioning. I'm gonna use mines toNight for the first time, I also have some breakage as well, I just try to seal with castor oil and dust a little, it had helPed a bunch.


----------



## naija24

coolsista-paris said:


> what weaves do you choose ? closed ones? no leave outs i guess? id like to start using weaves too but um... i never know what to chose. ive only woŕn 2 in my entire life  ii might have to get a curly one?



coolsista-paris I got a sew in with a leave out but that was clearly a mistake. Next time I get weaves up I won't leave anything out.


----------



## sharifeh

naija24 

Why was it a mistake to have a leave out?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

I have a small patch of curls that I didn't know I had at the top of my head. I wonder if the honey DC I did for the first time made the curls form? I'm still waiting to see if curls will form at the back of my head. Also, I've been relying on heat way too much the past two months so after this I'm going back to bunning. 

What products are you all using to get such sleek and shiny results? Even with the scarf method my hair only stays smooth a few hours.


----------



## naija24

sharifeh said:


> naija24
> 
> Why was it a mistake to have a leave out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


\

sharifeh, I think if you're planning to transition, it's just easier to have all your hair covered. Unless your real hair is pretty long already, leave outs look silly to me. My crown is clearly a diff color than the rest of my weave and it's so much shorter. Maybe others don't notice it but I do and it's annoying.

I think when I take this out I'm gonna get a full closure.


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> coolsista-paris I got a sew in with a leave out but that was clearly a mistake. Next time I get weaves up I won't leave anything out.



oh! i was thinking of a leave out but i will then try a closed one.
i dont know when though. i dont even know what to choose. i need something professionnal for work. seems hard to choose with a curly style.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> I have a small patch of curls that I didn't know I had at the top of my head. I wonder if the honey DC I did for the first time made the curls form? I'm still waiting to see if curls will form at the back of my head. Also, I've been relying on heat way too much the past two months so after this I'm going back to bunning.  What products are you all using to get such sleek and shiny results? Even with the scarf method my hair only stays smooth a few hours.



back when i was newly natural i put s curl gel, a tiny bit of oil, scarf on for 30 minutes and = sleek shiny hair With waves at the front. it was cute and neat!


----------



## coolsista-paris

error. double post


----------



## Honey Bee

I forgot to tell y'all, _smoothing conditioners_. 

I think using them has cut down on a lot of frizz and drama. Where do they fit in on wash day? Sometimes I mix them into my dc. Other times, I mix up some smoothing conditioner and one of the Ion brand conditioners meant to close the cuticles of color treated hair, rinse out my dc, apply blend, and leave it for about 10 min.

HTH!


----------



## Honey Bee

I took a picture of my coilies a while back.


I'm thinking 4a, does that sound right? (Don't ask me about that mess hanging by my ear cuz I don't know. )


----------



## KidneyBean86

Honey Bee said:


> I took a picture of my coilies a while back.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking 4a, does that sound right? (Don't ask me about that mess hanging by my ear cuz I don't know. )



Your coilies almost look like mine(hair cousins maybe) I would say it looks like a 4a. But then again I don't know crap about hair typing for real.


----------



## Mische

Honey_Bee I'm terrible at hair typing, so I won't even pretend to guess. Looks pretty though! My hair looks similar when wet in some areas... but kinks up into straight nothingness/no real pattern once dry.


----------



## trclemons

sharifeh said:


> Does anyone else feel like they have no growth?? Judging by my leave out I feel like I'm 2 months post not 8 months  I hate how long it's gonna take before I see length
> This shrinkage thing is gonna be a real test
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


sharifeh  I know exactly what you mean about feeling like your hair isn't growing and I am 16 months post.  I fell into the trap of comparing my growth with some of the ladies I've seen on YouTube and I had to stop because it was discouraging me.

I will straighten my hair at the 24 month mark for a length check and I'm hoping to have the surprise that Cherry89 experienced with hair that is longer than I imagined.


----------



## sweetpea7

Mische said:


> Honey_Bee I'm terrible at hair typing, so I won't even pretend to guess. Looks pretty though! My hair looks similar when wet in some areas... but kinks up into straight nothingness/no real pattern once dry.



Same here! Some places have a curl pattern like the picture posted and some places have like wavy/undefined chunks. 

Wash day was a hit! No trouble detangling. Hopefully this braidout will turn out well. 
I'm 29 weeks post with 3-4 inches of new growth


----------



## divachyk

I pop in this thread from time to time to gain stretching tips and hair inspiration. Every time I'm due for a touch up, I get the urge to stretch longer to see what my natural hair looks like but tend to cave in the end. I just don't have what it takes to manage varying textures.

I have some random questions:
-Is there any truth that relaxed ends weigh down the ng and make it look a little more elongated? 
-Anyone find their natural texture differed after removing relaxed ends?
-I was talking with a stylist that said, ng is dry and/or feels dry when relaxed hair is present but it softens up tremendously after the relaxed hair is removed. Is that true? Why do you think that is?


----------



## sharifeh

divachyk
If you can stretch you can do this 

I can definitely speak to your last question 
My NG felt horrible when I was relaxing just really tight and rough 
It's crazy how much it's softening up as it grows out 
It's getting much much softer I have no idea why 
It's so weird , the hair really does get softer As it grows out

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> divachyk If you can stretch you can do this  I can definitely speak to your last question My NG felt horrible when I was relaxing just really tight and rough It's crazy how much it's softening up as it grows out It's getting much much softer I have no idea why It's so weird , the hair really does get softer As it grows out  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very true! I remember telling you via PM that my hair last year vs now is totally different. You couldn't tell me last year that I didn't have grass for hair.


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> I pop in this thread from time to time to gain stretching tips and hair inspiration. Every time I'm due for a touch up, I get the urge to stretch longer to see what my natural hair looks like but tend to cave in the end. I just don't have what it takes to manage varying textures.  I have some random questions: -Is there any truth that relaxed ends weigh down the ng and make it look a little more elongated? -Anyone find their natural texture differed after removing relaxed ends? -I was talking with a stylist that said, ng is dry and/or feels dry when relaxed hair is present but it softens up tremendously after the relaxed hair is removed. Is that true? Why do you think that is?


  As someone who transitioned for two years and 3 months...I can try to help.    Relaxed ends do weigh ur hair down and make ur hair texture more elongated.   My natural texture was tighter after the relaxer was gone. Again, it was the weight of the relaxed ends. The main difference was length overall.    My new growth softened up after I spend a year deep conditioning twice a week. I have no idea why except that as more of the hair strand was exposed (ie longer) the more hair was available to conditions and moisturize and treat with care.

Edited to add pic of my hair in translation with texlaxed ends and my hair now. Same length fully natural.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies. I'm always brainstorming my next move. I get tons of breakage when stretching. It's like a catch 22 -- it either breaks because of too much manipulation (washing twice weekly) or dryness (not washing twice weekly). My hair hates protein so giving it a shot of protein doesn't cure the breakage. It actually makes it worse. I am determined to find the key to making my stretch work beyond 10 weeks. I just haven't found the missing link to smooth out this bumpy ride.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

-Is there any truth that relaxed ends weigh down the ng and make it look a little more elongated?
YES! I'm a solid type 4 and with my relaxed ends it makes my kinks look like curls. 

-Anyone find their natural texture differed after removing relaxed ends?

My nape is completely natural and its the softest, most resilient and grow quite nicely.

-I was talking with a stylist that said, ng is dry and/or feels dry when relaxed hair is present but it softens up tremendously after the relaxed hair is removed. Is that true? Why do you think that is? 

My new growth was never dry so to speak. But it was really coarse and tight and it was up until the time that i started doing long stretches. Now that I'm transitioning my ends are the driest. My NG is the softest, especially when stretched (which it is 100% of the time). 

Hope this helps divachyk


----------



## coolsista-paris

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm always brainstorming my next move. I get tons of breakage when stretching. It's like a catch 22 -- it either breaks because of too much manipulation (washing twice weekly) or dryness (not washing twice weekly). My hair hates protein so giving it a shot of protein doesn't cure the breakage. It actually makes it worse. I am determined to find the key to making my stretch work beyond 10 weeks. I just haven't found the missing link to smooth out this bumpy ride.



ive been streching since virgin relaxer in november. im now 5 months post. i dont how i made it this long (back years ago i used to relax every 6 weeks, no wonder my fine hair stayed short)

anyway to answer: my ng is dry when i dont oil rinse.  i oil rinsed last with and applied serum it is soft and stayed moisturized for days ( the ends too)!!

when i bc my hair was more curly /kinky. but still soft ( i used to dc weekly and moisturize very well).

i had nice soft natural 4 type hair.  

only bad thing i did when i was a new natural is where my hair out too much.


----------



## Honey Bee

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm always brainstorming my next move. I get tons of breakage when stretching. It's like a catch 22 -- it either breaks because of too much manipulation (washing twice weekly) or dryness (not washing twice weekly). My hair hates protein so giving it a shot of protein doesn't cure the breakage. It actually makes it worse. *I am determined to find the key to making my stretch work beyond 10 weeks. *I just haven't found the missing link to smooth out this bumpy ride.


divachyk, Moisture pre-poos.  I can use half a bottle so I've been using cheapies or buying big bottles from Sally's. I save the good stuff for dc's.


----------



## Britt

divachyk said:


> -Anyone find their natural texture differed after removing relaxed ends?
> -I was talking with a stylist that said, ng is dry and/or feels dry when relaxed hair is present but it softens up tremendously after the relaxed hair is removed. Is that true? Why do you think that is?


 
I totally agree with this. southerncitygirl and I were talking about this and it's been my observation from those who've gone natural. I don't know the 'science' behind it but I believe this. I most definitely see this when I look at naturals who big chopped as opposed to long term transitioners. For example, looking at a natural who bc early on -- by the time they are say close to 2 years w/o a relaxer and you take a transitioner that's just cutting at 2 years... the hair looks different imo. I don't think holding on to relaxed ends for a realllly long time helps anything. I think natural hair seems to flourish more after the relaxed ends are removed. I can see why some big chop earlier on and then wear braids or something until they get their desired length.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies! You all rock.


----------



## almond eyes

Britt said:


> I totally agree with this. @southerncitygirl and I were talking about this and it's been my observation from those who've gone natural. I don't know the 'science' behind it but I believe this. I most definitely see this when I look at naturals who big chopped as opposed to long term transitioners. For example, looking at a natural who bc early on -- by the time they are say close to 2 years w/o a relaxer and you take a transitioner that's just cutting at 2 years... the hair looks different imo. I don't think holding on to relaxed ends for a realllly long time helps anything. I think natural hair seems to flourish more after the relaxed ends are removed. I can see why some big chop earlier on and then wear braids or something until they get their desired length.




 I am beginning to think that too. I have a feeling that I am just going to chop off all my relaxed ends instead of holding on to them. My hair was only between SL and APL so it's not a terrible deal. I hate the difference between my relaxed and natural hair.


----------



## Britt

almond eyes said:


> I am beginning to think that too. I have a feeling that I am just going to chop off all my relaxed ends instead of holding on to them. My hair was only between SL and APL so it's not a terrible deal. I hate the difference between my relaxed and natural hair.


 
I understand. I plan to chop and then the following day go get some braids


----------



## almond eyes

Britt said:


> I understand. I plan to chop and then the following day go get some braids



Yep, I am going to chop off for my next braid's cycle.

 Best,
 Almond Eyes


----------



## Cattypus1

Been a long time since I posted anything of substance anywhere...I have a question for you ladies who do twist outs/braid outs. How do you maintain them over night.  My relaxed/texlaxed hair was long enough to pineapple but I've been doing mini chops and that is not an option. Every morning is a surprise...sometimes not very pleasant either.  What's your technique?


----------



## coolsista-paris

almond eyes said:


> Yep, I am going to chop off for my next braid's cycle.  Best, Almond Eyes



i didnt you were transitionning


----------



## Britt

Cattypus1 said:


> Been a long time since I posted anything of substance anywhere...I have a question for you ladies who do twist outs/braid outs. How do you maintain them over night. My relaxed/texlaxed hair was long enough to pineapple but I've been doing mini chops and that is not an option. Every morning is a surprise...sometimes not very pleasant either. What's your technique?


 
If I want to wear a twist out/braid out the following day I redo them. I don't like how stale to/bo look on me. I think they prob hold up better on fully natural hair and you're able to sleep on it and prob fluff it out the following day. But yeahhhh, I just sucked it up and redid it nightly. I even tried the lazy way and just make big parts with my hands and do big cornrows without really combing through the hair... well, the end result looks like the effort I put in lol. If I don't feel like rebraiding/retwisting nightly the following day I'll just pull the old bo/to into a low loose bun or pin it up somehow.


----------



## almond eyes

coolsista-paris said:


> i didnt you were transitionning



Remember Coolsista, I talked about it. I was doing well with my relaxer even though it made my hair finer and one bad relaxer job in December 2013 caused me a major set back. I have not relaxed since 12 December. And there were other sections in the back of my hair I had not relaxed since October 2013. 

I was thinking of texlaxing and then I was so jealous looking at what my hair used to look like in it's natural state and other natural heads that I decided to transition. I don't like the transition period so I am just going to cut off the relaxed ends and end the agony. Doesn't matter, my relaxed ends didn't look that great anyhow.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Mische

Cattypus1 said:


> Been a long time since I posted anything of substance anywhere...I have a question for you ladies who do twist outs/braid outs. How do you maintain them over night.  My relaxed/texlaxed hair was long enough to pineapple but I've been doing mini chops and that is not an option. Every morning is a surprise...sometimes not very pleasant either.  What's your technique?



Like Britt said, if you don't rebraid they end up a bit mashed. I personally can't rebraid each night or put perm rods back on the ends because my relaxed ends are much too fragile (I have really fine strands). I sort of pretend I'm about to gather it into a low pony, and I tuck the ends under. Then I throw my scarf on top to make it stay put. I ended up with slightly flatter curls in the morning, but it is what it is. I do hope to rebraid nightly when I'm fully natural. But it is too much manipulation for my transitioning hair.

Does anyone else find that people assume you are already a natural? I've had people come up to me asking how long I've been natural. They look disappointed when I explain I'm transitioning. Whoops.


----------



## Britt

Mische said:


> Like @Britt said,* if you don't rebraid they end up a bit mashed.* I personally can't rebraid each night or put perm rods back on the ends because my relaxed ends are much too fragile (I have really fine strands). I sort of pretend I'm about to gather it into a low pony, and I tuck the ends under. Then I throw my scarf on top to make it stay put. I ended up with slightly flatter curls in the morning, but it is what it is. I do hope to rebraid nightly when I'm fully natural. But it is too much manipulation for my transitioning hair.
> 
> Does anyone else find that people assume you are already a natural? I've had people come up to me asking how long I've been natural. They look disappointed when I explain I'm transitioning. Whoops.


 
perfect description. If you don't rebraid the hair looks kinda mashed down, it's best to do a pin up or bun or something especially if you have longer hair. 

LOL! I could picture their faces when you tell them you're transitioning. I've only been asked that question once so far. It was much earlier on in my transition and a lady stopped me on the train and told me she is sooo happy to see us (black women) starting to stop with the relaxer and I told her I'm transitioning and she encouraged me to keep on going.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Mische said:


> Like Britt said, if you don't rebraid they end up a bit mashed. I personally can't rebraid each night or put perm rods back on the ends because my relaxed ends are much too fragile (I have really fine strands). I sort of pretend I'm about to gather it into a low pony, and I tuck the ends under. Then I throw my scarf on top to make it stay put. I ended up with slightly flatter curls in the morning, but it is what it is. I do hope to rebraid nightly when I'm fully natural. But it is too much manipulation for my transitioning hair.  Does anyone else find that people assume you are already a natural? I've had people come up to me asking how long I've been natural. They look disappointed when I explain I'm transitioning. Whoops.



when i was natural i used to section my hair in 4, i used a very soft hair band (it never broke my hair), i never put it on tight (jusy enough to hold the sections. i then twisted each section and tucked jt away for bed then added my scarf.
hair was soft and silky in the morning . i have fine hair too


----------



## coolsista-paris

almond eyes said:


> Remember Coolsista, I talked about it. I was doing well with my relaxer even though it made my hair finer and one bad relaxer job in December 2013 caused me a major set back. I have not relaxed since 12 December. And there were other sections in the back of my hair I had not relaxed since October 2013.  I was thinking of texlaxing and then I was so jealous looking at what my hair used to look like in it's natural state and other natural heads that I decided to transition. I don't like the transition period so I am just going to cut off the relaxed ends and end the agony. Doesn't matter, my relaxed ends didn't look that great anyhow.  Best, Almond Eyes



oh wow. we will then be folloWing eachother. my virgin relaxer was end of november . im 5 months post now.
my hair is fine and.... its even more fine as the stylisy mostly got be to bone straight which i didnt want. i thought about reclaxing too then just though i will get messed up or screw my self touch up... thought of how my natural hair seemed more full i was like "just stretch,transition and see)..... here i am


----------



## coolsista-paris

Britt said:


> perfect description. If you don't rebraid the hair looks kinda mashed down, it's best to do a pin up or bun or something especially if you have longer hair.  LOL! I could picture their faces when you tell them you're transitioning. I've only been asked that question once so far. It was much earlier on in my transition and a lady stopped me on the train and told me she is sooo happy to see us (black women) starting to stop with the relaxer and I told her I'm transitioning and she encouraged me to keep on going.



when i was natural i had a white woman come to me   at the metro station and said " i could tell your puff is real, its beautiful,black people should embrace their hair, its so lovely"

that was nice, and kinda wieird lol , she was so into it


----------



## HappyAtLast

15 
15
I say _15 months post relaxer!_​Can y'all tell I'm excited!

 What does the future hold for my hair?  IDK, but I'm pretty sure it includes being a natural who blow dries straight every 2 weeks.  Working on perfecting that...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

HappyAtLast

I cannot wait to get there!


----------



## Misseyl

Can't do the transition thing because the hair in the back of my head was breaking something bad. My last texlax was in October and I intended to texlax in February but my new growth felt very soft so I rolled with it and finally in April, I chopped off the relaxed ends in the back and will follow up in the front when I have more new growth. All I can say what took me so long? I feel very liberated. I guess I'm feeling that I don't need a relaxer to have hair on my head because for me, relaxing was not about style, it was about convenience and since there are a lot of information out there on how to grow healthy, natural hair, I'm convinced that I'm on my way.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

This is most recent picture. Currently 14.75/64 weeks post relaxer. Did a flat twist out on an old twist out... I lightly watered, and did LOC method. Detangled during leave in step








Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## ScorpioLove

Cherry89 said:


> @ScorpioLove , believe it Or not . My hair is the same way you described yours. The only time it looks ok is after a wash and that only , probably last halve a day. Have you tried curl formers or the knock offs I'm hearing they are great for transitioning. I'm gonna use mines toNight for the first time, I also have some breakage as well, I just try to seal with castor oil and dust a little, it had helPed a bunch.




your hair looks so thick in comparison to me. The thing with "out styles" is that my hair has such a huge difference in thickness it just looks weird. Make sure post pics though, I like to see other peoples hair transitioning. I have a bun on my head add day erryday :-( 

This week I have two special events so i wanted a weave minus the cost of one...


----------



## baddison

HappyAtLast said:


> 15
> 15
> I say _15 months post relaxer!_​Can y'all tell I'm excited!
> 
> What does the future hold for my hair?  IDK, but I'm pretty sure it includes being a natural who blow dries straight every 2 weeks.  Working on perfecting that...




congratulations!!! Can't wait to be there myself!!


----------



## PlainJane

I've been reading threads and reviews on the denman brush for the past hour. I've been using the denman brush (with only three rows) for the past month and I'm not understanding what's so bad about it. I finally thought I found something to help me detangle but I don't want to regret it in a few months!! 
Does anyone use this? 
How has it caused so many setbacks? 
I guess I should go to the other thread to learn more about other detangling tools.


----------



## Mische

AnjelLuvsUBabe your hair looks so thiiiiick. Gimme!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I had a dream I was fully natural and BSL, APL when curly.  I woke up smiling.   I can't WAIT to be done with this transition, even though I just started.


----------



## shyekiera

tapioca_pudding said:


> I had a dream I was fully natural and BSL, APL when curly.  I woke up smiling.   I can't WAIT to be done with this transition, even though I just started.



I was looking at my daughter's hair yesterday and was thinking how I would love to have the same texture she has...I don't remember how my texture was as child but my sister confirmed that my natural hair is like my daughter's. it's funny because I couldnt stand how my new growth looked when I was relaxing.  I can't wait and am getting the urge to bc too, even though I just started transitioning.


----------



## Britt

AnjelLuvsUBabe when do you plan on chopping? My hair looks very similar to that when wet.


----------



## freckledface

So update time. I'll be 7 months post tomorrow! I ended up wearing y hair straight for a month. I did curlformers and blow dryed and flat iron once. When I did flat iron my hair looked great. I went about 16 weeks between my last flat iron and my ends looked great. I'd usually relax at that time and need a trim from thinning in the middle. I'm surprised it looks so good because I have had some breakage but it's not noticeable. 
I've also found out I'm pregnant with my first child!! Yay!! Scary!! Exciting!! Lol. I don't know where that leaves me and my hair though. I'm past the tired all the time phase. (That's how my straight hair lasted so long lol) I've thought of relaxing again but after washing that's out of the question! So I may BC after I have my baby. I'll be 13 months post. I seriously doubt I'll want to transition anymore but who knows.  I really hope I get 12 inches between now and then (yea right but I can wish right!) I have noticed though I have next to no shedding. We will see how this goes though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

freckledface congrats to you!!!!!!


----------



## freckledface

tapioca_pudding thank you we are very excited!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*@Britt, I plan to trim this upcoming weekend and/or even later today, trying to get to a full low pony tail, so just snipping when feeling antsy, Lol... erplexed.. These ends are really  getting on nerves though, messing up styles, Lol... 

I haven't straightened in about 2months or more, which is when I trim...

Note to Ladies: Oh Sorry dont post final results, usual just post them to social media accounts... check me out on instagram: "awall_glam"
*


----------



## rileypak

freckledface congratulations!!!


----------



## Britt

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *@Britt, I plan to trim this upcoming weekend and/or even later today, trying to get to a full low pony tail, so just snipping when feeling antsy, Lol... erplexed.. These ends are really getting on nerves though, messing up styles, Lol... *
> 
> *I haven't straightened in about 2months or more, which is when I trim...*
> 
> *Note to Ladies: Oh Sorry dont post final results, usual just post them to social media accounts... check me out on instagram: "awall_glam"*


 
AnjelLuvsUBabe I know, your styles will look better with the ends gone. Are you just going to keep trimming slowly? I'd also like to be able to pull all my hair into a low ponytail so I can be able to attach some fake hair and make a bun.


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> I had a dream I was fully natural and BSL, APL when curly.  I woke up smiling.   I can't WAIT to be done with this transition, even though I just started.



i just started too... im seeing myself with bsl. although i was natural bsb 5 months ago. :-/ 

starting again, oh well.... lets go!

i saw a girl today with natural straightened hair. it was soooooo nice and lush! i wanted to ask how she straightened, but, too many people in the train so i just quit asking.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Britt said:


> AnjelLuvsUBabe I know, your styles will look better with the ends gone. Are you just going to keep trimming slowly? I'd also like to be able to pull all my hair into a low ponytail so I can be able to attach some fake hair and make a bun.



Yuppers just going to slowly

Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## AgeinATL

freckledface said:


> So update time. I'll be 7 months post tomorrow! I ended up wearing y hair straight for a month. I did curlformers and blow dryed and flat iron once. When I did flat iron my hair looked great. I went about 16 weeks between my last flat iron and my ends looked great. I'd usually relax at that time and need a trim from thinning in the middle. I'm surprised it looks so good because I have had some breakage but it's not noticeable.
> I've also found out I'm pregnant with my first child!! Yay!! Scary!! Exciting!! Lol. I don't know where that leaves me and my hair though. I'm past the tired all the time phase. (That's how my straight hair lasted so long lol) I've thought of relaxing again but after washing that's out of the question! So I may BC after I have my baby. I'll be 13 months post. I seriously doubt I'll want to transition anymore but who knows. I really hope I get 12 inches between now and then (yea right but I can wish right!) I have noticed though I have next to no shedding. We will see how this goes though.


 
freckledface

Congrats!
When I was pregnant, I got a good little growth spurt, so who knows, you may get those 12 inches!


----------



## sharifeh

freckledface 

Congrats ! I hope you get to enjoy the lush pregnant hair!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

freckledface said:


> So update time. I'll be 7 months post tomorrow! I ended up wearing y hair straight for a month. I did curlformers and blow dryed and flat iron once. When I did flat iron my hair looked great. I went about 16 weeks between my last flat iron and my ends looked great. I'd usually relax at that time and need a trim from thinning in the middle. I'm surprised it looks so good because I have had some breakage but it's not noticeable. I've also found out I'm pregnant with my first child!! Yay!! Scary!! Exciting!! Lol. I don't know where that leaves me and my hair though. I'm past the tired all the time phase. (That's how my straight hair lasted so long lol) I've thought of relaxing again but after washing that's out of the question! So I may BC after I have my baby. I'll be 13 months post. I seriously doubt I'll want to transition anymore but who knows.  I really hope I get 12 inches between now and then (yea right but I can wish right!) I have noticed though I have next to no shedding. We will see how this goes though.


Congrats on your 1st...this is a wonderful time.  Enjoy and let that beautiful hair do what it will.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I had a dream about having waist length hair today. I can't wait until that happens. 6 years


----------



## SuchaLady

My weave is making my life amazing. :reddancer:


----------



## PlainJane

Even though I'm not far into this, I can already tell that my natural hair responds better to products than my relaxed hair. Let's hope nothing changes! Also, I'm trying to stay away from heat for the next 4 months so I can. I've never done that before but I know that it will pay off.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Took a picture of my hair combed out at almost 9 month post. Looks like I have a long way to go until I reach waist length.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> My weave is making my life amazing. :reddancer:



SuchaLady you're hilarious! I love it! I'm gonna pm you later 
I've pretty much adjusted to my weave but I don't really do much to my leave out because I want to avoid heat damage

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm ready for that message when you are girly! 




sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady you're hilarious! I love it! I'm gonna pm you later
> I've pretty much adjusted to my weave but I don't really do much to my leave out because I want to avoid heat damage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti

*dcing overnight with a smorgasbord of conditioners *


----------



## isawstars

SuchaLady said:


> My weave is making my life amazing. :reddancer:



LOL, I'm jealous.  I'm getting weaved up... soon...


----------



## Britt

A lot of new growth. I often wonder what will my shrinkage look like. Here's the back of my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KidneyBean86

Britt said:


> A lot of new growth. I often wonder what will my shrinkage look like. Here's the back of my head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



pretty hair!


----------



## pearlific1

If someone could help me out with this, that would be great!

I am transitioning from highly textured texlaxed hair and have been wearing my hair pulled back in buns nearly all of my transition. I am 8 months post. I have noticed that my textured hair is getting straighter and straighter. I could once do a wash and go and have my hair look completely natural and now the textured hair in the front of my head is nearly straight (not the ng). What's going on?? The last time I used heat was the beginning of Jan (the front of my hair was straightened to blend a half wig) and the curls came right back after I washed with no heat damage. I have sections in the back of my head which are 100% straight now (again, minus the roots) but no heat has touched that area in well over a year. I just wore my hair out and completely curly (no straight pieces) back in late Jan. I can't explain what's happening. erplexed


----------



## havilland

pearlific1

The weight of the hair as it gets longer will elongate the curl pattern. Also the age of the hair affects the curl. As the hair is older the strand is more broken down from wear and tear which will make it appear straighter.  Lastly the amount of exposure to chemicals is more on the ends, so that makes the hair straighter too. 

I had that happen with my hair.  The ends looked almost bonelaxed at one point when I was 2 years post


----------



## pearlific1

havilland said:


> pearlific1
> 
> The weight of the hair as it gets longer will elongate the curl pattern. Also the age of the hair affects the curl. As the hair is older the strand is more broken down from wear and tear which will make it appear straighter.  Lastly the amount of exposure to chemicals is more on the ends, so that makes the hair straighter too.
> 
> I had that happen with my hair.  The ends looked almost bonelaxed at one point when I was 2 years post



Wow! That was very helpful! Thank you havilland


----------



## Britt

Been wearing my hair in a low pin up/bun/hair tucked under on and off for the past few months. It's easy breezy to do. I spray with water at night, smooth down, put on scarf -- take it off in the morning and that's it. Quick and easy. 

Ohhhh... shout out to Annabelle Naturals leave in crème pudding and hair crème. I read/skimmed the long thread in the vendor review section and reluctantly purchased. I thought the products would have been oily and greasy. Not so. It keeps my hair moisturized without being greasy. I wash my hair, section it in 4, then take the 4 sections and section it in 2 and apply the creamy pudding leave and the hair crème on top and smoosh it into my strands with the praying hands motion and then comb through with a smaller sized comb. Once my entire hair is fully moisturized and smooth it back into a low pony, tie it down... no hair to comb in the morning. 

These two products are worth trying out


----------



## beauti

*so yeah...think I just decided come September I won't chop. Think I will keep transitioning out my relaxed ends with keratin treatments...*


----------



## Britt

Curiosity took me last night as I was detangling for bed. I was spraying my hair with water and decided to do a few twists in the back. I did 3. I twisted it and then cut off the ends lol. I had to put the scissors down before I was tempted to do more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

Thank you everyone for the well wishes! I really appreciate it! 

I just wanted to say real quick... It is 2014 why is there not a magic pill or whatever we can take to make our hair grow super fast!! All the technology we have somebody should've come up with that already! Lol just saying!!


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> Curiosity took me last night as I was detangling for bed. I was spraying my hair with water and decided to do a few twists in the back. I did 3. *I twisted it and then cut off the ends lol. I had to put the scissors down before I was tempted to do more.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 I did that last week. I love my texture, can't wait to be fully natural. The only thing that's holding me back is shrinkage. My natural hair (@ approx 11 mo. post) is neck length stretched with my hand. I need at least APL stretched. I will not do short hair again. I refuse.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 
Your natural hair texture is really pretty!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt said:


> Curiosity took me last night as I was detangling for bed. I was spraying my hair with water and decided to do a few twists in the back. I did 3. I twisted it and then cut off the ends lol. I had to put the scissors down before I was tempted to do more.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt

Pics... Plz.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt We must be drinking from the same cup because I just got my ends trimmed lol.  

My stylist was so shocked when she seen my actual length. She kept callin' her associates in to look at it. She kept saying that it was soooooo long. I showed her a couple heads of hair from this forum and she was FLOORED! LHCF will turn you OUT! 

She also asked me who relaxed it for me. I told her it had been a year since I had one and her lip was to the floor. She did my first relaxer after going natural for the first time and cursed me from here to Mexico. Needless to say she was pretty happy about my decision to go back. 

Anyway, I think I'm right at BSL. She said I was below, but we won't be finding out because i plan on airdrying my life away for the next couple of weeks .


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> @Britt
> 
> Pics... Plz.




That's in the garbage now . I felt so tempted to cut more off the back, but I want to be able to do my lazy ponytail/bun everyday. I am dc'ing right now. The ends of the hair and a lot of the back still feels like the texture of a ballerina tutu  .... I see why water is a natural's best friend, I use my spray bottle everyday. I use the water bottle when I finger part to spray the new growth, and enough water to be able to comb and smooth back into a low ponytail.


----------



## Majestye

Hi everyone...I think I need to be in this thread more often.   I'm transitioning. ... so far. .. but I'm trying to fight the texlax urge.   There is this back section of my hair that refuses to cooperate.  It hates to do anything but it's own thing.  Can't even think about frequent washes (cowash or other wise) or straight styles because it  sheds and breaks more.  Ugh! I just want manageable hair and beautiful wash n go's.erplexed


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

6 months post today


----------



## adellehenri81

I am officially 14 months/ 61 weeks. I have an appointment to cut off all my relaxed ends this morning. I promised myself I would transition for 1 year then after that when ever I felt like I was fighting my hair I would do the chop. I was good until I reached year 1 then every wash day Since I've been itching to chop. So Im doing it. Just wish there was more advise about how to shape the hair.


----------



## shyekiera

adellehenri81 said:


> I am officially 14 months/ 61 weeks. I have an appointment to cut off all my relaxed ends this morning. I promised myself I would transition for 1 year then after that when ever I felt like I was fighting my hair I would do the chop. I was good until I reached year 1 then every wash day Since I've been itching to chop. So Im doing it. Just wish there was more advise about how to shape the hair.



well u post pics?


----------



## adellehenri81

I will definately!


----------



## ScorpioLove

9 months post. Never thought I would be this far. I saw s natural the other day and her hair was so pretty.  My hair isn't the same type as hers but it was still motivating to see 

Hair full of conditioner. I have to baby my hair now that schools out


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady and everyone else
my leave out is sooo dry ya'll it's like grass  what should I do? DC?


----------



## Cattypus1

I have found my staples...I'm in it for the long haul--10 months in and good to go!  Kinky-Curly is my boo!  The biggest test of a product is day 2 and beyond.  The Knot Today, Curling Custard and Spiral Spritz are da bom!  Day 2 of my Twistout...



My hair is still soft and touchable.  Last night I put my silk bonnet on and went to bed.  This is what it looked like this morning after a little finger fluffing.


----------



## KidneyBean86

adellehenri81 said:


> I am officially 14 months/ 61 weeks. I have an appointment to cut off all my relaxed ends this morning. I promised myself I would transition for 1 year then after that when ever I felt like I was fighting my hair I would do the chop. I was good until I reached year 1 then every wash day Since I've been itching to chop. So Im doing it. Just wish there was more advise about how to shape the hair.



be sure to post pics


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think I have perfected my braidout... this will be my staple transitioning style.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady and everyone else my leave out is sooo dry ya'll it's like grass  what should I do? DC?



sharifeh Have you tried Aubrey? It makes my hair unbelievably soft. For my leave out: Argan Oil is the way to go. Argan Oil and carrot oil are my two favorites.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> sharifeh Have you tried Aubrey? It makes my hair unbelievably soft. For my leave out: Argan Oil is the way to go. Argan Oil and carrot oil are my two favorites.



Yeah I used to use Aubrey back in the day 

On Wednesday I'm 9 months post! I can't believe it!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> Yeah I used to use Aubrey back in the day  On Wednesday I'm 9 months post! I can't believe it!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yay! Aren't you glad you didn't relax


----------



## pearlific1

sharifeh said:


> Yeah I used to use Aubrey back in the day  On Wednesday I'm 9 months post! I can't believe it!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congrats!!! I'm 2 weeks behind you. I can't believe I've made it this far. Great feeling isn't it?!


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> Yeah I used to use Aubrey back in the day  On Wednesday I'm 9 months post! I can't believe it!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congratssssss !!!!!!! Aren't you proud of yourself??? It seems you're getting the hang of your hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Yay! Aren't you glad you didn't relax






pearlific1 said:


> Congrats!!! I'm 2 weeks behind you. I can't believe I've made it this far. Great feeling isn't it?!





Britt said:


> Congratssssss !!!!!!! Aren't you proud of yourself??? It seems you're getting the hang of your hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Thanks ladies! I don't know, the farther along I get the more nostalgic I am of my relaxed hair.....  I'm just being honest! I think it's mind tricks. 


I can't believe I made it this far, I'm pushing forward, I'm scared, I'm very scared and excited. Like I can't wait to see my hair but I'm scared of how I'm going to adjust.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

Congrats hun! 9 months post is definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh my biggest fear is not getting my edges to lay down. I'm completely serious too


----------



## adellehenri81

So ladies I did it! Not once did I regret my decision to chop. I blew my hair out a week before. The hairdresser cut and shaped it blown out. Then washed it to see if she got most of the relaxed ends. I asked her the cut a little of my natural hair, cos i thought that line of demarcation must be full of tangles etc. I was so happy I was skipping down the street. I got home and deep conditioned (at the salon she only wet my hair) added leave ins and sealed with oil. 

While I was transitioning I obsessed about what texture I would have? Now that its done.. I really dont care. I like it just as it is. The crown is a wavier texture than the back of my head. So I have to be more gentle when detangling the back. 

My only advice so far is 
1. Don't worry about your texture, there are so many styles you can do regardless of it. You will embrace it regardless. And if you REALLY hate it... You can always relax.. Or heat train. (There are always options) 

2. Chop when you are mentally ready. 

3. Have your hair shaped when you chop. I think this helps with styling.

4. Remember its only hair! It grows, put everything in perspective. 

 I am so excited to start my next journey!!
*cant figure out how to post pics, when I do I will post lol *


----------



## havilland

SuchaLady said:


> sharifeh my biggest fear is not getting my edges to lay down. I'm completely serious too



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is your choir that you can audition:

Ampro Gel - brown or clear
Hicks Edge Gel
Edge Control
Ecostyler - Clear, Brown, Pink
Aveda Control Paste
Chicoro's Aloe Vera Gel - aloe gel, guar gum and oil of your choice
Aloe Vera Gel


and don't forget the soprano section ----- SILK SCARF, DOO RAG, Satin Scarf


----------



## baddison

Well, ladies.  I am officially 20weeks post.  I know its only 5 months compared to some of you ladies, but nonetheless, its a milestone for me.  Just hoping I can go the distance.


----------



## Britt

I'm a have an honest moment right now. 

So I had made 3 decent sized twists in my hair on Friday and curiously chopped off the relaxed ends. Welllllll, last night as I went to spray with water and smooth down for the night I saw those areas I cut ... LAWD . They just look dry and kinda sticking up, felt like bushy idk... Mannnn, I kissed my teeth threw on my scarf and was like "dammmm, I'm not ready, I'm not readyyyyyyyyyy". I gotta get some twists/braids this summer after I chop. I really prefer my own hair, but I'll need some a little more length first I think before I'm comfy. I see that transition was just the tip of the journey.


----------



## Britt

baddison said:


> Well, ladies. I am officially 20weeks post. I know its only 5 months compared to some of you ladies, but nonetheless, its a milestone for me. Just hoping I can go the distance.


 
Every month is a milestone! I started putting little reminders and encouraging notes in my calendar for each time I made a month during my transition.


----------



## Honey Bee

I just counted and I'm a week away from being 11 months post. 

I told SO and he was like, Wow, how much longer do you want to go? I hadn't really decided, I just know I need more hair.  But his question forced me to come up with an exact time-frame, so I think I'll go 2 years+. I follow alexxhes on yt because she has a similar texture and she went 3 years, iirc. I saw her natural twist-out and it was_ shoulder length._  Now, to be fair, it was still very kinky, so it was barely stretched. It's probably mbl straight, but still... 

I think my hair grows slightly over average, so we'll see. @Britt, good idea about scheduling reminders. 

OAN, I'm going to Marshall's today. Anything I should look for?? 

(eta: EnExitStageLeft, get your pj tail in here! I have_ questions._ )


----------



## Britt

Idk how Alexxhes did it sooooo long. Good lord, that was one longgggggggggggggg transition  .


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> Idk how Alexxhes did it sooooo long. Good lord, that was one longgggggggggggggg transition  .


 It was, but I could see why she did it. If she's used to long hair, that's what she knows how to work with. Why should she have cut off undamaged hair for no reason? I was wondering why people kept pressing her about it in the comments. I could see if she was struggling, but she seems to have handled it easily just doing the same stuff she did before.


----------



## Amarilles

25 months in.







Last Saturday the hair was blow dryed, flat ironed and also styled with hot wand crap. I wasn't particularly happy through any of it but despite the heat fest not a kink/curl is out of place. Suuuch a relief.


----------



## xu93texas

Cattypus1, 
Your hair looks great!


----------



## coolsista-paris

baddison said:


> Well, ladies.  I am officially 20weeks post.  I know its only 5 months compared to some of you ladies, but nonetheless, its a milestone for me.  Just hoping I can go the distance.



hey! im 5 months post too i wasnt really planning a transition but i love my new growyh so here i am. round 2 on going natural. first time i had transitionned 10 months. braids all through.

i dont know how long i will go this time...


----------



## shyekiera

Amarilles said:


> 25 months in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Saturday the hair was blow dryed, flat ironed and also styled with hot wand crap. I wasn't particularly happy through any of it but despite the heat fest not a kink/curl is out of place. Suuuch a relief.



how long are your plans to transition....your natural hair looks pretty long...and it's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> hey! im 5 months post too i wasnt really planning a transition but i love my new growyh so here i am. round 2 on going natural. first time i had transitionned 10 months. braids all through.
> 
> i dont know how long i will go this time...



i think i'm the baby in here...3 months


----------



## AgeinATL

Amarilles said:


> 25 months in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Saturday the hair was blow dryed, flat ironed and also styled with hot wand crap. I wasn't particularly happy through any of it but despite the heat fest not a kink/curl is out of place. Suuuch a relief.


 
Your texture is gorgeous! 25 months in? You go girl!! How much longer are you planning to transition? 

It's funny, when I flat iron, I now actually worry about my little coils being okay. I get so relieved when I see them after washing my hair.


----------



## isawstars

Is anyone experiencing breakage?  Is it normal?  

I see breakage every day. Not a lot, but I'd like to have zero breakage.  I don't know if that's possible though.  I'm at 7.5 months post. I moisturize my ends and edges once a day., FYI.... Am I alone with that?  No one really talks about mild breakage (short hairs) in the sink.


----------



## Mische

isawstars I'm 21months post and for me breakage is inevitable. It was inevitable when I was a healthy relaxed head past WL, so I never thought that transitioning would be a different story. My relaxed ends are bone straight and I'm 4B so the relaxed ends just cannot hang. I try to curb it as much as possible (protein conditioner on wash day helps significantly), but it is unavoidable for me. I think the reason I don't panic so much is that I really only see tiny relaxed pieces. I figure they have to go at some point? 

...I'm gonna cry if someone comes in here saying they get none.


----------



## caliscurls

isawstars I get a little everyday, sometimes 1 hair, sometimes a couple. When it's more than a couple I know there's something wrong. Other than that it seems normal to me.


----------



## Amarilles

shyekiera AgeinATL Thanks girls! I'm going at least until August (28 months) although I'm thinking about just going the extra 2 months and end it at 30 months post. I have to have another heat fest session in late July and I rather the relaxed ends get the brunt of it, and not my natural ends. At this point my relaxed hair is like the police, there to serve and protect 

I feel that some breakage is normal in any state our hair may be in (relaxed, natural, transitioning). I see a lot of little, teeny relaxed pieces on wash day and I can't bring myself to care. Lol. I would say that as long as we're seeing overall growth there is no reason to worry. If the breakage is such that the hair appears to not be growing, it's a problem. If we're seeing breakage when the hair is not being handled (so not on wash day or not as you style it) it's also a problem. We shouldn't see pieces of hair if we aren't touching it. As a transitioner, I would also worry if breakage is happening at the demarcation line. Other than that, that relaxed hair can break all it want!


----------



## AgeinATL

Amarilles said:


> @shyekiera @AgeinATL Thanks girls! I'm going at least until August (28 months) although I'm thinking about just going the extra 2 months and end it at 30 months post. I have to have another heat fest session in late July and I rather the relaxed ends get the brunt of it, and not my natural ends. At this point my relaxed hair is like the police, there to serve and protect
> 
> I feel that some breakage is normal in any state our hair may be in (relaxed, natural, transitioning). I see a lot of little, teeny relaxed pieces on wash day and I can't bring myself to care. Lol. I would say that as long as we're seeing overall growth there is no reason to worry. If the breakage is such that the hair appears to not be growing, it's a problem. If we're seeing breakage when the hair is not being handled (so not on wash day or not as you style it) it's also a problem. We shouldn't see pieces of hair if we aren't touching it. As a transitioner, I would also worry if breakage is happening at the demarcation line. Other than that, that relaxed hair can break all it want!


 
You are doing a fantastic job! Your natural hair is thriving. As someone else pointed out, I see no reason to cut off perfectly healthy relaxed hair if you are successfully managing both textures (chop when YOU are ready). Keep up the good work!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

The center of my nape has broken off and is fully natural now. :Nono:  I think it's from wearing a ponytail bun every day, and my relaxed ends couldn't handle it.  Ah well.  The rest of my hair seems to be doing great; I'll be 3 months post on the 20th.  

I decided that I will transition for AT LEAST a year, and then chop whenever I'm ready after that.  I have no idea what's to come (breakage, excess shedding, too many ugly days) so for me to set a hard fast deadline isn't really realistic.  So I think after a year I should have be okay; my hair isn't terribly long (a bit past SL) so it's not like I'll be losing some great length or anything, plus I've bc'd to 1" two times. I'll never do that again but at least I know I'm okay with somewhat short hair (not a baldy tho). 

Anywho I'm rambling... I see waves popping and that just gets me so excited about being fully natural again.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I'm officially 7 months post:  I straightened my hair the past 3 weeks and my new growth looks 100x better than my relaxed hair. My natural hair has sheen, shine, and that smooth look. As though my highly porous relaxed hair doesn't reflect shine due to the uneven cuticle (outer layer)... I can only imagine how much better my hair will look natural.  

My hardship the past 4 weeks is having a good leave in conditioner and DC. My highly porous, relaxed hair and my normal porous, natural hair respond differently to products. I think the different porosity levels make a huge impact on my transition. 

I do experience breakage but I expect that due to my relaxed hair. Sliding my fingers down a hair strand feels very rigid. I'm convinced fine hair and relaxers don't mix. I'm back at the drawing boards and only discovered thus far.. Both my textures like argan oil, ojon restorative treatment... That's it.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Deep Treatment: Ojon Restorative Treatment
Prepoo: NJoy Sulfur Hair Growth Oil
Oil: 100% Organic Argan Oil

To Add:
For now I will use Ojon has my deep treatment instead of using a deep conditioner. 

I will not experiment anymore in the oil department. 

I will try Keracare Naturals and Luv Naturals (KimmayTube) soon. While though I'd prefer to stay organic and natural, I think I have to compromise with my transition due to my porous, rigid, chemically treated hair. Hopefully both textures will agree on something for once.


----------



## chelleypie810

Cut about an inch and a half off so I'm at neck length. Hair was getting thin and I wear my hair straight 100% of the time so I want my ends to be thick. I don't mind that I cut because I'm ready for this relaxer to be ouuutttt. I'm currently 7 months post.


----------



## coolsista-paris

chelleypie810 said:


> Cut about an inch and a half off so I'm at neck length. Hair was getting thin and I wear my hair straight 100% of the time so I want my ends to be thick. I don't mind that I cut because I'm ready for this relaxer to be ouuutttt. I'm currently 7 months post.



with 7 months post do still have relaxed hair ? when you straighten is it half natural and half relaxed? how do you straighten? 

lots of questions lol i know


----------



## chelleypie810

coolsista-paris said:


> with 7 months post do still have relaxed hair ? when you straighten is it half natural and half relaxed? how do you straighten?  lots of questions lol i know



coolsista-paris I still have relaxed hair in the front. It's about 3 1/2-4 in of natural hair depending on what part of my head. The back grows faster than the front for me.  

When I straighten it all looks relaxed. I don't love the cut but at this length is when it grows really fast for me or I'm able to retain easier I should say. I wanted to leave it a little longer in the front but it's whatever.  I'll post a pic at the end of this post. 

I went to an Ethiopian salon this time to straighten. She rolled and then flat ironed. About once every two months I'll do it myself mainly because I don't feel like going to the salon and I use an fhi platform flat iron and a babyliss blowdryer to starlightem at home. I plan on being a straight haired natural so heat damage is whatever to me. Obviously I want healthy hair overall but a little heat damage hair doesn't bother me as long as it's still thick and full.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^Your hair is gorgeous and I love your outfit!!!


----------



## chelleypie810

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^Your hair is gorgeous and I love your outfit!!!



Aw thank you  that makes me feel great because like I said I don't love the cut. And the natural part of my hair is a beast to work with. If not for Joico moisture recovery I don't think I would be making this transition.


----------



## naija24

So i'm only 3 months post but yay? I guess that's something. I don't know if it's something to brag about when many of yall are pushing 20+ months!

My longest stretch was 16 weeks the last time I relaxed in February. Since I want to be a heat trained natural, I'm not concerned about big chops or anything. hair is hair. Just concerned about maintaining my demarcation line since I still want length.

Do any of you know a good protein based leave in? I like cantu but it's heavy and too much makes my hair break.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Amarilles said:


> shyekiera AgeinATL Thanks girls! I'm going at least until August (28 months) although I'm thinking about just going the extra 2 months and end it at 30 months post. I have to have another heat fest session in late July and I rather the relaxed ends get the brunt of it, and not my natural ends. *At this point my relaxed hair is like the police, there to serve and protect *



That's EXACTLY how I feel about my relaxed ends. They are serving a real purpose to protect my natural ends!


----------



## Britt

chelleypie810 said:


> @coolsista-paris I still have relaxed hair in the front. It's about 3 1/2-4 in of natural hair depending on what part of my head. The back grows faster than the front for me.
> 
> When I straighten it all looks relaxed. I don't love the cut but at this length is when it grows really fast for me or I'm able to retain easier I should say. I wanted to leave it a little longer in the front but it's whatever. I'll post a pic at the end of this post.
> 
> I went to an Ethiopian salon this time to straighten. She rolled and then flat ironed. About once every two months I'll do it myself mainly because I don't feel like going to the salon and I use an fhi platform flat iron and a babyliss blowdryer to starlightem at home. I plan on being a straight haired natural so heat damage is whatever to me. Obviously I want healthy hair overall but a little heat damage hair doesn't bother me as long as it's still thick and full.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259363


 

You are sooo cute! Love your hair too! I like the idea of rollersetting and then following up with a flat iron. Is that what the Ethiopian salons usually do? That sounds better than rollersetting and then having your hair pulled and tugged with a roundbrush and blow dryer. Please post in the straight hair natural threads sometimes. I love looking at naturals who do both straight and kinky. Once I'm fully natural I plan to get my hair straightened monthly.


----------



## HappyAtLast

shyekiera naija24

Y'all better celebrate those 3 months! In a world where girls get touch ups every 4 weeks, y'all are doing great!  Besides you can't get to 20+ months post if you never get to 3 months. Baby steps!



shyekiera said:


> i think i'm the baby in here...3 months





naija24 said:


> So i'm only 3 months post but yay? I guess that's something. I don't know if it's something to brag about when many of yall are pushing 20+ months!
> 
> My longest stretch was 16 weeks the last time I relaxed in February. Since I want to be a heat trained natural, I'm not concerned about big chops or anything. hair is hair. Just concerned about maintaining my demarcation line since I still want length.
> 
> Do any of you know a good protein based leave in? I like cantu but it's heavy and too much makes my hair break.


----------



## chelleypie810

Britt said:


> You are sooo cute! Love your hair too! I like the idea of rollersetting and then following up with a flat iron. Is that what the Ethiopian salons usually do? That sounds better than rollersetting and then having your hair pulled and tugged with a roundbrush and blow dryer. Please post in the straight hair natural threads sometimes. I love looking at naturals who do both straight and kinky. Once I'm fully natural I plan to get my hair straightened monthly.


  Thank you!!! I'm not sure if this is their normal practice. This was the first time I went. I'm new to the n va area and I wanted to find a salon and the place I went to had good reviews when I looked up salons. The lady asked me after she rolled if I wanted to get it flat ironed and I told her yes. I used to go to Dominicans down when I was in s fl and after about 4 months post I started just getting flat ironed instead of blowing bc it started hurting and it just seemed like it is more effective to flat iron at this point without all the tugging.


----------



## naija24

HappyAtLast said:


> shyekiera naija24
> 
> Y'all better celebrate those 3 months! In a world where girls get touch ups every 4 weeks, y'all are doing great!  Besides you can't get to 20+ months post if you never get to 3 months. Baby steps!



HappyAtLast Thanks!! I have to say that getting to 12 weeks this time around was EASY PEASY!! I've been in a sew in for 6 weeks so I don't even notice the time going by. I plan to take it out at the earliest after my friend's wedding next week at 8 weeks because I've been advised that you should do 8 weeks and then see how your hair looks. If my hair is fine, I plan to DC and get right back in a sew in until the end of July or mid-August at my birthday.

I don't want to length check either! I hope by my bday that I'm skimming APL by an inch or so.


----------



## HappyAtLast

naija24 said:


> HappyAtLast Thanks!! I have to say that getting to 12 weeks this time around was EASY PEASY!! I've been in a sew in for 6 weeks so I don't even notice the time going by. I plan to take it out at the earliest after my friend's wedding next week at 8 weeks because I've been advised that you should do 8 weeks and then see how your hair looks. If my hair is fine, I plan to DC and get right back in a sew in until the end of July or mid-August at my birthday.
> 
> I don't want to length check either! I hope by my bday that I'm skimming APL by an inch or so.



Sounds like you have a solid plan. And remember your relaxed  ends still need protein (to the extent YOUR hair needs it.)  15 months flashed by for me by alternating wigs and blow outs.


----------



## Honey Bee

^^^  I lightly blowdried all winter and barely missed the perm, tbh.

naija24, If you're looking for something creamy but not too heavy and plan to keep it straight, you might like Lacio Lacio. They make one with silk protein and one with keratin.


----------



## KidneyBean86

In about three days, it will be nine months since I had my last relaxer. Time sure has flown by.

I still have the hand in head syndrome, I have finally found my holy grail for moisturizing my hair, and someone asked me at work how I got my hair to curl up like that lol. 

It's been a rough but rewarding journey so far.


----------



## Cattypus1

KidneyBean86 said:


> In about three days, it will be nine months since I had my last relaxer. Time sure has flown by.  I still have the hand in head syndrome, I have finally found my holy grail for moisturizing my hair, and someone asked me at work how I got my hair to curl up like that lol.  It's been a rough but rewarding journey so far.


I must have missed it...I am just a bit further along than you at 10 mos, and I've been struggling to make my hair behave consistently.  Every day is an adventure...please share your secrets.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Cattypus1 said:


> I must have missed it...I am just a bit further along than you at 10 mos, and I've been struggling to make my hair behave consistently.  Every day is an adventure...please share your secrets.



What has worked for me is washing my hair in sections, using coconut oil, and using Hawaiian Silky 14/1.

Most days I do a twist out with rods on the ends and it lasts for about two days. I keep my hair covered at night with a satin scarf. The further I get in this process, the more I realize that keeping it simple is the best way to go.

So far my hair has thickened up from being darn near bald in the back to actually having some hair.


----------



## kellistarr

Amarilles said:


> shyekiera AgeinATL Thanks girls! I'm going at least until August (28 months) although I'm thinking about just going the extra 2 months and end it at 30 months post. I have to have another heat fest session in late July and I rather the relaxed ends get the brunt of it, and not my natural ends. At this point my relaxed hair is like the police, there to serve and protect



You have made such great progress!  I'd do the 30 months because you're almost there and 30 is a nice, even, impressive number.  I'm 7 months post on the 12 or 13th of this month.  Last time I grew out my relaxer, I don't think I started having issues until I was like 18 months along.  This time, I plan on transitioning for a lot longer.  So you're really inspiring me.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm 8.5 months post and running into my first real dilemma. My hair at my temple was short before my transition, now its growing out and the curls refuse to be held down with gel. I'm thinking about picking up some headbands. 

Are there any soft headbands that work for smaller heads without giving you a headache?


----------



## sharifeh

chelleypie810

your hair is everything! I love it!


----------



## HappyAtLast

Nightingale said:


> I'm 8.5 months post and running into my first real dilemma. My hair at my temple was short before my transition, now its growing out and the curls refuse to be held down with gel. I'm thinking about picking up some headbands.
> 
> Are there any soft headbands that work for smaller heads without giving you a headache?



I buy some from cvs that are like soft, kinda sheer nylon-type material. I think they're by Scuunci.  (Not the knit ones.)


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I ordered a huge sample haul this week...

Anita Grant (free S&H in May)
-Jasmine Floral Water
-Vanilla Sweet Almond Oil
-Creamy Café Latte (Vanilla) 2x
-Whipped Butter (unscented)
-Japanese Camellia Kissi Oil
- Argan Oil

Giovanni 
-Direct Leave in

These are all sample sizes. Depending on my outcome, I have Keracare Natural Textures in my saved for later amazon cart as back up.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Nightingale said:


> I'm 8.5 months post and running into my first real dilemma. My hair at my temple was short before my transition, now its growing out and the curls refuse to be held down with gel. I'm thinking about picking up some headbands.  Are there any soft headbands that work for smaller heads without giving you a headache?



I stopped using Gel... I was using more and more gel to lay my edges down... Then I said F it, I'll let them be. Now they lay flat w/ a scarf


----------



## coolsista-paris

TamaraShaniece said:


> I ordered a huge sample haul this week...  Anita Grant (free S&H in May) -Jasmine Floral Water -Vanilla Sweet Almond Oil -Creamy Café Latte (Vanilla) 2x -Whipped Butter (unscented) -Japanese Camellia Kissi Oil - Argan Oil  Giovanni -Direct Leave in  These are all sample sizes. Depending on my outcome, I have Keracare Natural Textures in my saved for later amazon cart as back up.



lucky. is there any website to order samples??


----------



## TrulyBlsd85

Hello. I'm transitioning my last relaxer was January 2012. I want to start wearing heartless protective styles to get more growth. Any suggestions, I am so lost. Lol


----------



## growinstrong

I just told my stylist today that I wanted to transition without the BC. She was very optimistic that she could help me and that there was no need to BC as long as I'm consistent with my DCs. My last relaxer was March 28th which makes me 6 weeks post . What the heck am I doing? I don't know how I'm going to do it, but I'm going to attempt. I hope this doesn't turn out to be one heck of a stretch erplexed. So, 6 weeks post, where do I go from here ladies, before the tough part comes????


----------



## freckledface

^^^^^*WARNING* I am by no means a pro at this!! 

How long were you stretching your relaxers? I'd stretch 12 then 14 then 16 weeks. I am only 7 1/2 months post but since I was a stretcher before I didn't have any bumps until 5 almost 6 months. Then I got annoyed and worn my hair straight for a while. What has helped me a lot is this thread. I feel like I'm ready for whatever bumps I may encounter because someone here has already gone through it and came up with a solution! 

As for your hair. Once the NG gets thick find your styles and staple products and stick with them. Oh and WASH IN SECTIONS! It will save you blood sweat and tears!

Good luck I'm sure some of the pros will be in here shortly


----------



## Cattypus1

I have had the absolute worst hair year so far.  Last night I was about to shave my head.  I have never looked so consistently crazy at work in my life!  I've trimmed my way to a mini big chop over the last 10 months but the shorter the relaxed hair is the crazier I look and the fewer styling options I have.  Something is going to happen today!  Thanks for letting me rant...


----------



## growinstrong

freckledface I don't stretch long at all, generally 8, 10 or 12 weeks. The longest stretch I did was 17 weeks when I was pregnant with no issues, but my texture was different. I won't be doing this alone as a 100% DIYer. My stylist is very good as she is natural herself. Most of her clients are natural and she is confident she can help me without a chop. If all else fails, I'll go ahead and BC. My husband is on board, sooooo I'm going to at least try. Thx for your feedback. Your hair is beautiful by the way


----------



## divachyk

So what you thinking of doing Cattypus1?


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> So what you thinking of doing Cattypus1?


girrrrrl...the deed is DONE!  I am no longer transitioning.  I started with preparations for a Chi touchup which led to a trim and then to looking at my curls at the nape where all the relaxed hair is gone and really wanting not to look crazy any more trying to deal with both of these textures...I BIG CHOPPED!   I think I have about 4-5 inches all over...exactly 10 months post today.  DC-ing right now under my heatcap with my Kanechom/Silicon mix and going for the wash-n-go.


----------



## havilland

Cattypus1 said:


> girrrrrl...the deed is DONE!  I am no longer transitioning.  I started with preparations for a Chi touchup which led to a trim and then to looking at my curls at the nape where all the relaxed hair is gone and really wanting not to look crazy any more trying to deal with both of these textures...I BIG CHOPPED!   I think I have about 4-5 inches all over...exactly 10 months post today.  DC-ing right now under my heatcap with my Kanechom/Silicon mix and going for the wash-n-go.



Congrats!!!  I can't wait to see pics


----------



## divachyk

Cattypus1, congrats girly. I too can't wait to see pics.


----------



## xu93texas

Cattypus1 said:


> girrrrrl...the deed is DONE!  I am no longer transitioning.  I started with preparations for a Chi touchup which led to a trim and then to looking at my curls at the nape where all the relaxed hair is gone and really wanting not to look crazy any more trying to deal with both of these textures...I BIG CHOPPED!   I think I have about 4-5 inches all over...exactly 10 months post today.  DC-ing right now under my heatcap with my Kanechom/Silicon mix and going for the wash-n-go.



Congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Cattypus1 said:


> girrrrrl...the deed is DONE!  I am no longer transitioning.  I started with preparations for a Chi touchup which led to a trim and then to looking at my curls at the nape where all the relaxed hair is gone and really wanting not to look crazy any more trying to deal with both of these textures...I BIG CHOPPED!   I think I have about 4-5 inches all over...exactly 10 months post today.  DC-ing right now under my heatcap with my Kanechom/Silicon mix and going for the wash-n-go.



Omg congrats! That's really exciting! Cattypus1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Checking in.  I think ive decided to transition again.  I havent had a relaxer in abt 13 months.  Currently BSL.  I wont chop ne time soon.  I made that mistake last time and ended up relaxing again a few months later.  My hair is doing quite well and I keep it in twists most of the time.  Flat iron pic in my siggy.


----------



## SuchaLady

Getting my hair blown out for sure next week. I'm gonna have a heat stroke with all this weave in my head.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Cattypus1 said:


> girrrrrl...the deed is DONE!  I am no longer transitioning.  I started with preparations for a Chi touchup which led to a trim and then to looking at my curls at the nape where all the relaxed hair is gone and really wanting not to look crazy any more trying to deal with both of these textures...I BIG CHOPPED!   I think I have about 4-5 inches all over...exactly 10 months post today.  DC-ing right now under my heatcap with my Kanechom/Silicon mix and going for the wash-n-go.



how does it feel? 

im 5 months post but yesterday i cut off some ends. i reached apl again but just cut it yestereay( got mad at some split ends i saw).


----------



## shyekiera

naija24 said:


> HappyAtLast Thanks!! I have to say that getting to 12 weeks this time around was EASY PEASY!! I've been in a sew in for 6 weeks so I don't even notice the time going by. I plan to take it out at the earliest after my friend's wedding next week at 8 weeks because I've been advised that you should do 8 weeks and then see how your hair looks. If my hair is fine, I plan to DC and get right back in a sew in until the end of July or mid-August at my birthday.
> 
> I don't want to length check either! I hope by my bday that I'm skimming APL by an inch or so.



girl, i think hiding your hair is the easiest way to do it...i went from  sew in to braids....
i am currently taking the braids down...gonna shampoo and condition and put them right back in


----------



## naija24

shyekiera said:


> girl, i think hiding your hair is the easiest way to do it...i went from  sew in to braids.... i am currently taking the braids down...gonna shampoo and condition and put them right back in



I think braids >>> weave. Better access to your scalp. I spent so much on this hair that I plan to get at least one more use out of it. Then I'm ditching it.


----------



## coolsista-paris

im braiding my hair right now with extensions.
i hate taking so much time on doing hair but hey, these braids will give me a rest for at least a month. i have i guess 1 more hour or 2 to go.... self braider,self everything!

im want to learn more stuff and be able to do lots on my own. 
 when i take these braids down i will be about 6 1/2 months post. yesssssssss im doing it! 

i work so much at my new job but when i do finally get the time i will go hair shopping (amla oil, and a moisturizing spray , s curl or as i have braids it might be better for me to use sulphur 8 braid spray: does good on my braided hair)


----------



## shyekiera

so i'm sitting here with conditioner and a cap on my hair scared to comb it...i don't know what i can do with it...wanted to blow it out but can't find my comb attachment...slick it back into a bun...but my daughter lost my gel...sigherplexed


----------



## freckledface

growinstrong said:


> freckledface I don't stretch long at all, generally 8, 10 or 12 weeks. The longest stretch I did was 17 weeks when I was pregnant with no issues, but my texture was different. I won't be doing this alone as a 100% DIYer. My stylist is very good as she is natural herself. Most of her clients are natural and she is confident she can help me without a chop. If all else fails, I'll go ahead and BC. My husband is on board, sooooo I'm going to at least try. Thx for your feedback. Your hair is beautiful by the way



Thank you for the compliment. I read it right after I was looking in the mirror think what is going on with this head!! Much needed!! Lol your lucky you've got someone you trust to help you!! Good luck and be sure to keep up updated!!


I tried Wen sweet almond last night. All I have to say is I'm glad it was a gift. I prefer the HH cowash that's only 5$!! My hair was so tangled I ended up cutting some chunks but I don't care! Lol. Lesson learned!


----------



## isawstars

coolsista-paris said:


> im braiding my hair right now with extensions.
> i hate taking so much time on doing hair but hey, these braids will give me a rest for at least a month. i have i guess 1 more hour or 2 to go.... self braider,self everything!



coolsista-paris

I'm jealous.  I wish I could be a self braider.

A friend recommended a braider and the lady won't answer her phone. Hopefully she calls me back by next week, otherwise I'm gonna find someone else.  Ugh.

I'm 8 months post and I'm ready for a PS because I'm getting lazy with this hair.  I actually flat ironed my hair Friday night because I've been needing to check my progress but I also had a date (who stood me up 20 minutes before dinner ).  Oh well, his loss, I went out with my girl friends anyways.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

coolsista-paris said:


> lucky. is there any website to order samples??



Must have missed this - I ordered these samples directly from AnitaGrant.com


----------



## Honey Bee

freckledface said:


> I tried Wen sweet almond last night. All I have to say is I'm glad it was a gift. I prefer the HH cowash that's only 5$!! *My hair was so tangled I ended up cutting some chunks but I don't care! *Lol. Lesson learned!


Oh no!! I've never heard of such a bad reaction to Wen. Maybe it's the Sweet Almond. I'm on autoship for SA and Pomegranate. I only use the SA to lay down my edges between washes.


----------



## trclemons

Yesterday was my wash day and I was trying to hide the limp, relaxed ends in my little, curly fro so I could see what it would look like if I was 100% natural.  It was so cute!  I went and put on some big earrings and was very tempted to BC so I could sport my curly fro.

Originally, my plan was to transition for 3 years, but after yesterday, I think I may change it to 2 years.  Currently, I am 17 months post, so I'll see how I feel in 7 months.


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> im braiding my hair right now with extensions.
> i hate taking so much time on doing hair but hey, these braids will give me a rest for at least a month. i have i guess 1 more hour or 2 to go.... self braider,self everything!
> 
> im want to learn more stuff and be able to do lots on my own.
> when i take these braids down i will be about 6 1/2 months post. yesssssssss im doing it!
> 
> i work so much at my new job but when i do finally get the time i will go hair shopping (amla oil, and a moisturizing spray , s curl or as i have braids it might be better for me to use sulphur 8 braid spray: does good on my braided hair)



how long does it take u....i'm so lazy..usually take me a few days....i'm braiding my hair now also


----------



## freckledface

Honey Bee said:


> Oh no!! I've never heard of such a bad reaction to Wen. Maybe it's the Sweet Almond. I'm on autoship for SA and Pomegranate. I only use the SA to lay down my edges between washes.




You know what. My edges are laid today and my hair is soft. I MAY have to try again but I am hesitant. How do you use it? As a leave in?


----------



## sharifeh

i have more growth than i thought...i just reached 9 months post and i just snapped this pic after my wash tonight


----------



## baddison

coolsista-paris said:


> im braiding my hair right now with extensions.
> i hate taking so much time on doing hair but hey, these braids will give me a rest for at least a month. i have i guess 1 more hour or 2 to go.... self braider,self everything!
> 
> im want to learn more stuff and be able to do lots on my own.
> when i take these braids down i will be about 6 1/2 months post. yesssssssss im doing it!
> 
> i work so much at my new job but when i do finally get the time i will go hair shopping (amla oil, and a moisturizing spray , s curl or as i have braids it might be better for me to use sulphur 8 braid spray: does good on my braided hair)




coolsista-paris - another self-braider here!!!  What kind of hair are you using when braiding?  currently I am using the kanekelon, but thinking of switching to something else a bit more kinkier to match my 4b/c hair.  also, I spray my braids daily alternating between (1) s-curl mixed with jojoba oil mist or (2) shea moisture coconut & hibiscus moisture mist.


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> i have more growth than i thought...i just reached 9 months post and i just snapped this pic after my wash tonight


 
sharifeh beautiful growth! How are you hanging in there and maintaining? Are things getting easier for you at all?


----------



## Honey Bee

freckledface said:


> You know what. My edges are laid today and my hair is soft. I MAY have to try again but I am hesitant. How do you use it? As a leave in?


freckledface, I use it as part of my dc mix and to lay down my edges (scarf method). For edges, I put some water on my hands and mix it with the Wen making a thick cream, apply, tie scarf. I haven't used a brush in years. For dc'ing, I use some repurposed Chinese food soup containers, you know, the plastic ones. Wen + Neutral Protein Filler + one or more of a few other things based on what my hair needs. Could be smoothing, could be ceramides, whatever.

When I'm completely natural, I may go back to using it straight. I gave my mother a bottle the other day. She's newly natural and has no idea what to do besides a fro. I told her to wash, dc with Wen, and then use it as a leave-in, layered underneath a gel she has. She loved the result. Her hair stayed moisturized for several days.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt said:


> Britt beautiful growth! How are you hanging in there and maintaining? Are things getting easier for you at all?



  Thank you! Im in a sew in for 8ish weeks. I took a picture of my leave out.  I actually like it . I want to weave up again if my braided hair is in decent condition. I'm scared that my braided hair underneath is super dry and breaking but if that's not the case and my hair is fine  I will weave up again  SuchaLady I've been indoctrinated  
Britt who did you go to for weave take down?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

isawstars said:


> coolsista-paris  I'm jealous.  I wish I could be a self braider.  A friend recommended a braider and the lady won't answer her phone. Hopefully she calls me back by next week, otherwise I'm gonna find someone else.  Ugh.  I'm 8 months post and I'm ready for a PS because I'm getting lazy with this hair.  I actually flat ironed my hair Friday night because I've been needing to check my progress but I also had a date (who stood me up 20 minutes before dinner ).  Oh well, his loss, I went out with my girl friends anyways.



oh dates huh :-/ but you had fun with your girls !

maybe you can search for another braider?
ps if you're getting lazy otherwise you will lose patience. ( i cut my hair before braiding... was getting sick of it and i didnt really need a cut)

maybe the lady will call you back, hopefully.


----------



## coolsista-paris

TamaraShaniece said:


> Must have missed this - I ordered these samples directly from AnitaGrant.com



i bet the shipping to france will cost more than the products. i will check anyway ,you never know (i herb ships well without much charge)


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> how long does it take u....i'm so lazy..usually take me a few days....i'm braiding my hair now also



usually 6 hours. i do medium braids. i hate doing them and especially taking them down so i will never do small ones (my hair will break).

i took 7 hours this time (i was slow and taking my time watching tv......) lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

baddison said:


> coolsista-paris - another self-braider here!!!  What kind of hair are you using when braiding?  currently I am using the kanekelon, but thinking of switching to something else a bit more kinkier to match my 4b/c hair.  also, I spray my braids daily alternating between (1) s-curl mixed with jojoba oil mist or (2) shea moisture coconut & hibiscus moisture mist.



i also use kanekelon (they match my hair well and im 4b) i take color 1b to match well.

i really need to buy some hair spray. my hair feels soft right now as i very well moisturized it before braiding.

pic of braids:


----------



## coolsista-paris

why are my pictures always upside down. arrrrrrrrrg it annoys me


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> usually 6 hours. i do medium braids. i hate doing them and especially taking them down so i will never do small ones (my hair will break).
> 
> i took 7 hours this time (i was slow and taking my time watching tv......) lol



ugh...i have to do my hair in small sections because my hair is so thick...i'm still braiding...


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> ugh...i have to do my hair in small sections because my hair is so thick...i'm still braiding...



keep going girl. you will have a rest for at least a month, and that IS SOOOOOOO GOOD  im loving it now.

im gonna ps more in the futur, with fake hair like hubby says. he doesnt mind braids but hates wigs,weaves and all that.  i need all that for ps this time! i will listen to me and my hair,mr will have do just deal with it! lol


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> Thank you! Im in a sew in for 8ish weeks. I took a picture of my leave out. I actually like it . I want to weave up again if my braided hair is in decent condition. I'm scared that my braided hair underneath is super dry and breaking but if that's not the case and my hair is fine I will weave up again  @SuchaLady I've been indoctrinated
> @Britt who did you go to for weave take down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Oh good! A weave will certainly take your mind off your hair. I did 2 back to back sew ins last time I tried to transition lol. My mom would take my weave down on a Friday and then I'd wash and deep condition with Emergencee followed by a moisturizing dc and then get weaved up the next day.


----------



## Britt

I made 15 months post today. Thought I would want to chop now but I can't. I still don't enough desired length though in a lot of areas I am mostly natural. Looks like I'll keep this thing going a little longer.


----------



## freckledface

Just bought 3 wigs online. I'm tired of bunning it and wanna look cute. Really hope I like these cause I've never worn a wig before.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt said:


> I made 15 months post today. Thought I would want to chop now but I can't. I still don't enough desired length though in a lot of areas I am mostly natural. Looks like I'll keep this thing going a little longer.



Britt 
How are you dealing with styling without looking crazy? 
Braid outs and twist outs ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> @Britt How are you dealing with styling without looking crazy? Braid outs and twist outs ? Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I honestly don't do much styling at all. For the past 3 weeks or so I've been wearing my hair pulled back which is easiest for me. Yesterday I did a braid out and today I'm wearing the braid out kinda pulled back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> keep going girl. you will have a rest for at least a month, and that IS SOOOOOOO GOOD  im loving it now.
> 
> im gonna ps more in the futur, with fake hair like hubby says. he doesnt mind braids but hates wigs,weaves and all that.  i need all that for ps this time! i will listen to me and my hair,mr will have do just deal with it! lol



i think i will continue braids for the summer..i think a sew in will be too hot...
all my relaxed ends broke off in the back, so i know i will be keeping my hair covered some type of way


----------



## shyekiera

Britt said:


> I honestly don't do much styling at all. For the past 3 weeks or so I've been wearing my hair pulled back which is easiest for me. Yesterday I did a braid out and today I'm wearing the braid out kinda pulled back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



your hair is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Britt

shyekiera said:


> your hair is beautiful!!!!!


 
Thank you !!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Britt said:


> I made 15 months post today. Thought I would want to chop now but I can't. I still don't enough desired length though in a lot of areas I am mostly natural. Looks like I'll keep this thing going a little longer.



wow! 15 months. all that is starting to make me regret my virgin relaxer :-/ although i said its just hair... i was bsb natural 5 months ago. with lots of crown breakage anyway....

im 5 months post


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> i think i will continue braids for the summer..i think a sew in will be too hot... all my relaxed ends broke off in the back, so i know i will be keeping my hair covered some type of way



moisture + covering it will keep things cool i guess.

im really thinking of ps like i never have. i will retain more i guess. i wàs natural hair backnand longer!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Britt said:


> I honestly don't do much styling at all. For the past 3 weeks or so I've been wearing my hair pulled back which is easiest for me. Yesterday I did a braid out and today I'm wearing the braid out kinda pulled back.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



so nice and shiny!


----------



## freckledface

Britt that ponytail is killing!! I can't wait!


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> So what you thinking of doing Cattypus1?





havilland said:


> Congrats!!!  I can't wait to see pics





xu93texas said:


> Congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF





sharifeh said:


> Omg congrats! That's really exciting! Cattypus1  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





coolsista-paris said:


> how does it feel?   im 5 months post but yesterday i cut off some ends. i reached apl again but just cut it yestereay( got mad at some split ends i saw).



Hee goes nuthin'. 




As you can plainly see, I got my big chop on. Guess what?  I didn't know I had curls!  LOL


----------



## xu93texas

Cattypus1, looovvee it!  So how do you feel now that you chopped?

It looks good on you!


----------



## Honey Bee

shyekiera said:


> your hair is beautiful!!!!!


Her hair has always been beautiful, just lush and thick and shiny. I've had weaves that are as thick and shiny as her relaxed hair. :hating:


----------



## shyekiera

Cattypus1 said:


> Hee goes nuthin'.
> 
> View attachment 260323
> View attachment 260321
> 
> As you can plainly see, I got my big chop on. Guess what?  I didn't know I had curls!  LOL



your hair is beautiful too!!!!!!!!!!!!!  dang.. i am getting really anxious to see what my  hair will look like!!!


----------



## Britt

Cattypus1 said:


> Hee goes nuthin'.
> 
> View attachment 260323
> View attachment 260321
> 
> As you can plainly see, I got my big chop on. Guess what? I didn't know I had curls! LOL


 
YAYYYYYY! Congrats !!! It looks really good on you !


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Her hair has always been beautiful, just lush and thick and shiny. I've had weaves that are as thick and shiny as her relaxed hair. :hating:


 
LOL... aww Honey Bee you're too kind. Thank you


----------



## SuchaLady

I love it!!




Cattypus1 said:


> Hee goes nuthin'.
> 
> View attachment 260323
> View attachment 260321
> 
> As you can plainly see, I got my big chop on. Guess what?  I didn't know I had curls!  LOL


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm at the hair salon getting my hair straightened. I better like it because I have a lunch date. I will cancel if I hate


----------



## PlainJane

Cattypus1 your hair looks great!! I'm hoping scab hair is real and I will eventually discover some curls in my head too


----------



## Britt

PlainJane said:


> @Cattypus1 your hair looks great!! I'm hoping scab hair is real and I will eventually discover some curls in my head too


 
It is MOST definitely real. I have it in my hair. Now that I have a decent amount of length to my new growth, there are areas where the hair much closer to the root is different than the hair on the end of the new growth. The scab hair has a bushy feel that's just totally different. I know that eventually (even if it takes long) the scab hair will grow out. My coworker who transitioned for 2 years told me she had it too and she's gotten a few trims.


----------



## Cattypus1

xu93texas said:


> Cattypus1, looovvee it!  So how do you feel now that you chopped?  It looks good on you!


I'm not very good at selfies...I'm never as cute as I thought I was...LOL.  I think the camera lies!  I'm still getting used to it. It was making me sad that I would have to wait forever to see additional length and continue looking crazy about the head. I haven't measured but I have about 4-5 inches of hair left on my head that shrinks up to about an inch all over which I couldn't tell until I cut the relaxed hair off.  I feel much better about my twa than I did about my transitioning hair.


----------



## Cattypus1

shyekiera said:


> your hair is beautiful too!!!!!!!!!!!!!  dang.. i am getting really anxious to see what my  hair will look like!!!


Thank you.  I'm excited to see what my natural hair will do.  I reached almost BLS with my relaxed, damaged, beat up hair, I think the sky is the limit!


----------



## Cattypus1

Britt said:


> YAYYYYYY! Congrats !!! It looks really good on you !


thanks so much. I've never seen my natural hair as an adult.  I had no clue what to expect.


----------



## Cattypus1

PlainJane said:


> Cattypus1 your hair looks great!! I'm hoping scab hair is real and I will eventually discover some curls in my head too


Thanks, I'm still getting used to it.  If scab hair is relaxed hair attached to natural hair which hides your real texture and length  then it is indeed real.  No way my hair could even try to curl on its own with the relaxed hair attached.


----------



## xu93texas

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm not very good at selfies...I'm never as cute as I thought I was...LOL.  I think the camera lies!  I'm still getting used to it. It was making me sad that I would have to wait forever to see additional length and continue looking crazy about the head. I haven't measured but I have about 4-5 inches of hair left on my head that shrinks up to about an inch all over which I couldn't tell until I cut the relaxed hair off.  I feel much better about my twa than I did about my transitioning hair.



Enjoy your TWA. I used to love co-washing every other day; literally wash n go.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Cattypus1 said:


> Hee goes nuthin'.
> 
> View attachment 260323
> View attachment 260321
> 
> As you can plainly see, I got my big chop on. Guess what?  I didn't know I had curls!  LOL



Your hair is so pretty. Congrats on your chop.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> It is MOST definitely real. I have it in my hair. Now that I have a decent amount of length to my new growth, there are areas where the hair much closer to the root is different than the hair on the end of the new growth. The scab hair has a bushy feel that's just totally different.


 Just today, I was showing my mother one of my twists and how it starts off nice, normal fine-ish natural hair. Then there's an inch and a half or so of just bushy wrongness. Then there are the relaxed ends. The scab hair is also the exact point where my hair tangles. Otherwise, I'd be able to run my fingers through the whole thing, natural and relaxed.

I used to get headaches when I stretched too long. I think it was the scab hair starting every time my perm grew out a bit.  So all these years, what I thought was my texture as shown as my new growth wasn't truly my real texture at all. Freaky.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hey Ladies!

Can anyone rec. me a quality detangling Shampoo? I recently moved to a sink only wash regi and need something more detangling, so that I may finger detangle a bit more easily. Plus I'm over the Go Moist by SD's. I seriously hate the new consistency.

Cattypus1

CONGRATS HUN! Your curls are so beautiful!


----------



## SuchaLady

Why are we still talking about shampoo? I have preached about CON Argan from the LHCF mountain tops for years  and I never wash my hair in the shower. Tried it once and I was like people seriously do this regularly? 




EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Ladies!  Can anyone rec. me a quality detangling Shampoo? I recently moved to a sink only wash regi and need something more detangling, so that I may finger detangle a bit more easily. Plus I'm over the Go Moist by SD's. I seriously hate the new consistency.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Girl divachyk just reminded me about the awesomeness that is CON Argan. I already have a bottle and plan to whip it out Sunday or next washday. 

As for the shower, the only thing I did in the shower was detangle but that was getting old and on my nerves really quick.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Just today, I was showing my mother one of my twists and how it starts off nice, normal fine-ish natural hair. *Then there's an inch and a half or so of just bushy wrongness*. Then there are the relaxed ends. *The scab hair is also the exact point where my hair tangles.* Otherwise, I'd be able to run my fingers through the whole thing, natural and relaxed.
> 
> I used to get headaches when I stretched too long. I think it was the scab hair starting every time my perm grew out a bit.  So all these years, what I thought was my texture as shown as my new growth wasn't truly my real texture at all. Freaky.


 
Yesssssss... I notice that too! When I comb the back the part where there is tension in detangling and the comb is trying to pull through the scab hair, same thing when I try and run my fingers through it. It's just bushy and weird.


----------



## shyekiera

Honey Bee said:


> Just today, I was showing my mother one of my twists and how it starts off nice, normal fine-ish natural hair. Then there's an inch and a half or so of just bushy wrongness. Then there are the relaxed ends. The scab hair is also the exact point where my hair tangles. Otherwise, I'd be able to run my fingers through the whole thing, natural and relaxed.
> 
> I used to get headaches when I stretched too long. I think it was the scab hair starting every time my perm grew out a bit.  So all these years, what I thought was my texture as shown as my new growth wasn't truly my real texture at all. Freaky.




scab hair must be why i was always scared of my natural hair after being relaxed....my sister keeps swearing me down that i had a nice texture when i was younger...
all i could see it that nappy new growth that used to break brushes and i would go and do a touch up....
now after not relaxing for a while, its easier to manage..


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> I'm at the hair salon getting my hair straightened. I better like it because I have a lunch date. I will cancel if I hate



sooooo....?????????


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm finally 9 months post and I'm starting to get a little scissor happy again lol. I cut off a larger section in the back of my head and it's so soft and different from the rest of my hair. I can't stop touching it lol. 

Please someone stop me before I cut more!


----------



## Cattypus1

KidneyBean86 said:


> I'm finally 9 months post and I'm starting to get a little scissor happy again lol. I cut off a larger section in the back of my head and it's so soft and different from the rest of my hair. I can't stop touching it lol.  Please someone stop me before I cut more!


that's how it starts...LOL!  Back away from the ledge unless you're really ready to jump.


----------



## caliscurls

13.5 months post. I did length check last night in the back and it looks like my natural hair is only 2 inches away from touching APL. Woo Hoo!


----------



## bebezazueta

caliscurls said:


> 13.5 months post. I did length check last night in the back and it looks like my natural hair is only 2 inches away from touching APL. Woo Hoo!



What?!  That's great!


----------



## caliscurls

bebezazueta said:


> What?!  That's great!


bebezazueta I know, I was shocked too! This means if all goes well I'll be APL by mid-Sept. My back is not long so BSB is only 2.5-3 inches from there. I might just chop the relaxed ends off to ring in the New Year...but wait I'm getting ahead of myself now, lol!


----------



## bebezazueta

caliscurls said:


> bebezazueta I know, I was shocked too! This means if all goes well I'll be APL by mid-Sept. My back is not long so BSB is only 2.5-3 inches from there. I might just chop the relaxed ends off to ring in the New Year...but wait I'm getting ahead of myself now, lol!



Sounds like a great plan!  Happy for you lady


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So.....

I'm almost 13 months post and I still have no idea of what my texture could be....I'm starting to get a wee-bit annoyed .


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady

im travelling and keeping this sew in until i come back
when i take it down im thinking of doing a bkt test with one section of hair and if it responds well do my whole head? 
but then i want another sew in


----------



## isawstars

I'm itching to texlax.  Not because I can't deal with the textures, I'm just bored with my hair lol  

I made an appointment to get twists on Wednesday.  Can't wait.


----------



## SuchaLady

I saw your mention about being converted to a weave lover. Yay!  I thought about going through with my bkt plans for the summer but I think I've talked myself out of it since I'm going back to weave soon 




sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> im travelling and keeping this sew in until i come back
> when i take it down im thinking of doing a bkt test with one section of hair and if it responds well do my whole head?
> but then i want another sew in


----------



## PlainJane

Britt said:


> It is MOST definitely real. I have it in my hair. Now that I have a decent amount of length to my new growth, there are areas where the hair much closer to the root is different than the hair on the end of the new growth. The scab hair has a bushy feel that's just totally different. I know that eventually (even if it takes long) the scab hair will grow out. My coworker who transitioned for 2 years told me she had it too and she's gotten a few trims.


That's so great to hear! I just learned about scab hair recently but I think that is what I am experiencing in one section of my hair. It goes from soft coils-wiry bush-bonelaxed strand. But on another section of my hair it's nothing but a wiry bush and doesn't soften or work with any products. This same section is the reason why I always ended my stretches and relaxed because I couldn't figure it out. Hopefully it will grow out with time.


----------



## PlainJane

Honey Bee said:


> Just today, I was showing my mother one of my twists and how it starts off nice, normal fine-ish natural hair. Then there's an inch and a half or so of just bushy wrongness. Then there are the relaxed ends. The scab hair is also the exact point where my hair tangles. Otherwise, I'd be able to run my fingers through the whole thing, natural and relaxed.  I used to get headaches when I stretched too long. I think it was the scab hair starting every time my perm grew out a bit.  So all these years, what I thought was my texture as shown as my new growth wasn't truly my real texture at all. Freaky.


Wow thanks for your response. I was reading about scab hair and some said it was a myth that people who don't like their texture believe in  it's reassuring to know that you experienced the same thing. My scab hair is the ONLY part that detangles. My bonelaxed ends never had a problem with tangles and my roots closest to my scalp never tangle and the sections where I don't have scab hair never tangle either. How long until you noticed it grew out? I'm only 5 months post.


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> sooooo....?????????



It turned out great! I cancelled my lunch date though. I don't think he's it. 

At least my hair looked fabulous


----------



## SuchaLady

I can't believe I don't want a relaxer anymore. Is this like the final phase or something?


----------



## havilland

SuchaLady said:


> I can't believe I don't want a relaxer anymore. Is this like the final phase or something?



Yes it is.


----------



## Cattypus1

Attended a Return of the Curls hair event today...got lots of freebies to try for natural hair.  It was a fun event and if I hadn't BC-ed last weekend, I definitely would have today after the show!  There were so many beautiful heads of hair and lots of demos.  I am loving my curls!


----------



## almond eyes

I never believed in the phenomenon of scab hair now I am facing it. I have not had a relaxer since December and I just did a BC but my hair has straight pieces still and my hair feels rough and very dry and I do the DC and conditioning. I am going to get it shaved tomorrow. I hope this will turn things around.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## shyekiera

almond eyes said:


> I never believed in the phenomenon of scab hair now I am facing it. I have not had a relaxer since December and I just did a BC but my hair has straight pieces still and my hair feels rough and very dry and I do the DC and conditioning. I am going to get it shaved tomorrow. I hope this will turn things around.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Shaving your whole head?


----------



## almond eyes

shyekiera said:


> Shaving your whole head?




 Yep. I was going to do it last week but chickened out. And then I remembered an acquaintance of mine who shaved off her hair last summer and she now has all this new beautiful growth. I will wear a wig if I don't like it.


----------



## Cattypus1

almond eyes said:


> I never believed in the phenomenon of scab hair now I am facing it. I have not had a relaxer since December and I just did a BC but my hair has straight pieces still and my hair feels rough and very dry and I do the DC and conditioning. I am going to get it shaved tomorrow. I hope this will turn things around.  Best, Almond Eyes


 SHAVED!  NO!  Can you get the stylist to finish your big chop without shaving?  I just had a professional stylist (my dd) clean up my BC from last Sat.  I really have curls now, seriously.  It's amazing.


----------



## almond eyes

Cattypus1 said:


> SHAVED! NO! Can you get the stylist to finish your big chop without shaving?



I did do a BC but it looks whacked for real. I will not be cue ball shaved but like a 1/2 clipper.

 Best,
 Almond Eyes


----------



## shyekiera

almond eyes said:


> Yep. I was going to do it last week but chickened out. And then I remembered an acquaintance of mine who shaved off her hair last summer and she now has all this new beautiful growth. I will wear a wig if I don't like it.



I bet it will be cute!!!..rock it with dinner big earrings!!!!


----------



## almond eyes

shyekiera said:


> I bet it will be cute!!!..rock it with dinner big earrings!!!!



Thanks so much. I tried so hard to be one of the long term transitioners. Yes, I will rock big earrings and be on point with my make up. 

 Best,
 Almond Eyes


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Some of my hair in the front left doesn't curl like the hair on the right.  I noticed that last time I went natural and forgot about it.  Very annoying.


----------



## almond eyes

almond eyes said:


> Thanks so much. I tried so hard to be one of the long term transitioners. Yes, I will rock big earrings and be on point with my make up.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I did it but my barber decided to use the number 2 clipper. I actually like it and now excited that I will be starting off with fresh hair. I was so nervous but now I am very glad I did it. It's like shedding damage and all that energy out. 

 Best,
 Almond Eyes


----------



## shyekiera

almond eyes said:


> I did it but my barber decided to use the number 2 clipper. I actually like it and now excited that I will be starting off with fresh hair. I was so nervous but now I am very glad I did it. It's like shedding damage and all that energy out.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Do where are the pics?


----------



## almond eyes

shyekiera said:


> Do where are the pics?



I knew that would come up. I will try and find a way but I am camera shy though I can cover my face. Let's just say I am glad I did it because the residual relaxed hair always spoiled my natural hair progress in the past and my hair had been over processed and also under processed and no amount of BCing would have worked nor growing it out.

 Best,
 Almond Eyes


----------



## shyekiera

almond eyes said:


> I knew that would come up. I will try and find a way but I am camera shy though I can cover my face. Let's just say I am glad I did it because the residual relaxed hair always spoiled my natural hair progress in the past and my hair had been over processed and also under processed and no amount of BCing would have worked nor growing it out.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Yep..I wanna see...cuz I have the urge to cut mine...lol...I bet it is beautiful when u get your curls to stand out!!!!!


----------



## Amarilles

Yesterday I rolled my relaxed ends with no tools and I'm really liking the look. I'm not using the relaxed hair for length anymore, so I did my 2 strand twists and stopped right before the relaxed ends began. Then instead of using perm rods, I just circled all of the straight ends around the end of twist. I put a little elastic so that it doesn't undo.

As a result the ends have a tighter curl which looks so much better. I'm hoping they'll hold their shape for longer too!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^pretty


----------



## flyygirlll2

Amarilles said:


> Yesterday I rolled my relaxed ends with no tools and I'm really liking the look. I'm not using the relaxed hair for length anymore, so I did my 2 strand twists and stopped right before the relaxed ends began. Then instead of using perm rods, I just circled all of the straight ends around the end of twist. I put a little elastic so that it doesn't undo.  As a result the ends have a tighter curl which looks so much better. I'm hoping they'll hold their shape for longer too!




Your hair looks beautiful! even though I ended up relaxing ( the ssk's, breakage was killing me)  I still lurk in this thread to see how the rest of you ladies are doing


----------



## WorkInProgress88

2yrs and 4 months post relaxer
Been transitioning with yarn braids and senegalese twists.


----------



## sharifeh

BluEgo said:


> 2yrs and 4 months post relaxer
> Been transitioning with yarn braids and senegalese twists.



that's amazing! I doubt I could do this for that long...have the twists done anything negative to your edges?


----------



## MzRhonda

Ok I am trying to transition again for the 2nd time. I tried a few years ago when my teenage daughter was transitioning but I could not manage my hair.

She has been natural now for 1 1/2 years.

I am more knowledgeable now and so far so good......my hair is short, I love short hair, so I was relaxing every 4 weeks or so and coloring. 

I can't remember my last retouch but I am probably about 7 weeks or so since the last one.

What I have been doing is putting curlers in at night and styling it this is working out well. My hair is too short for braid outs or anything at this point and I have too much relaxed hair. I really want to rock a short twa once it grows out some more....currently dh is not feeling that style.

Oh and since starting the transition journey I have not had to color my hair as often.

I wash with Wen. 

I've got to get used to seeing myself with "big" hair as my short styles have always been kinda flat and laid on my scalp/head.


----------



## Cattypus1

MzRhonda said:


> Ok I am trying to transition again for the 2nd time. I tried a few years ago when my teenage daughter was transitioning but I could not manage my hair.  She has been natural now for 1 1/2 years.  I am more knowledgeable now and so far so good......my hair is short, I love short hair, so I was relaxing every 4 weeks or so and coloring.  I can't remember my last retouch but I am probably about 7 weeks or so since the last one.  What I have been doing is putting curlers in at night and styling it this is working out well. My hair is too short for braid outs or anything at this point and I have too much relaxed hair. I really want to rock a short twa once it grows out some more....currently dh is not feeling that style.  Oh and since starting the transition journey I have not had to color my hair as often.  I wash with Wen.   I've got to get used to seeing myself with "big" hair as my short styles have always been kinda flat and laid on my scalp/head.


Good luck with your transition.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Amarilles said:


> Yesterday I rolled my relaxed ends with no tools and I'm really liking the look. I'm not using the relaxed hair for length anymore, so I did my 2 strand twists and stopped right before the relaxed ends began. Then instead of using perm rods, I just circled all of the straight ends around the end of twist. I put a little elastic so that it doesn't undo.
> 
> As a result the ends have a tighter curl which looks so much better. I'm hoping they'll hold their shape for longer too!



Amarilles. That is an interesting technique and very pretty! I'm going to try that too.  I love twist/braid-n-curls.
 What products did you use for hold on the relaxed and natural?  Did you sit under the dryer?


----------



## Amarilles

HappyAtLast I normally use a Komaza moisturizer (the Coconut Curl Lotion last time) and sealant (Califia Moisturizing Cream) but I've ran out of the latter so I've been sealing with jojoba oil. And thats it...I kinda dislike products with hold on the length of the hair. A few times I've applied gel or mousse but I prefer out-styles without hold. I keep the hold for when I'm bunning/pony-tailing.

I didn't use a hairdryer last time but I will later today when I wash! Since I won't have annoying perm rods hanging on the ends of the twists, I'm going to try stretching the twists and pinning them around my head to see if I can get more length that way.


----------



## sharifeh

So the relaxed ends on my edges are mostly gone  they said bye bye *sigh*


----------



## sharifeh

Britt 
Do you order nexxus emergencee online?

EnExitStageLeft 
can you send me the link to the inphenom mist thingie? i wanna order it


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> Britt Do you order nexxus emergencee online?  EnExitStageLeft can you send me the link to the inphenom mist thingie? i wanna order it



Nope, I buy it in the store. If you live in bklyn, there's a hair store on Nostrand and Glenwood that has it for like $30 tops. That's where I've been buying it for years.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Yup, my edges are natural too. 




sharifeh said:


> So the relaxed ends on my edges are mostly gone  they said bye bye *sigh*


----------



## SuchaLady

Now that I think about it, I have very very little bone straight hair left. I was underprocessed for one year before transitioning so the majority of my hair has texture. Crazy thing is I cant tell the difference between the underprocessed hair and the natural hair. Im going to inspect it closely next wash.


----------



## Risingsun

Skip the bad shampoos filled with chemicals and harsh detergents to keep your tresses soft and supple.

_____________________________________


*YouTube:*http://www.YouTube/Moorevolve​


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> Now that I think about it, I have very very little bone straight hair left. I was underprocessed for one year before transitioning so the majority of my hair has texture. Crazy thing is I cant tell the difference between the underprocessed hair and the natural hair. Im going to inspect it closely next wash.



my back section is like this. it looks like my natural hair :-/


----------



## coolsista-paris

im back (could post for days,needed tonrene subscription).
anyway its soon 3 weeks with these box braids on.
i have a special event at work next monday so these braids must go this coming weekend!
3 weeks only but its fine. they are already getting messy. 

i think my next ps will be a half wig or weave... still researching in order to do things myself.

next week im : 6 months post!! already ! 
this long stretch is really turning to a transition! kinda exciting ( i did this 6 years ago), seems i san handle this better.

i hope i will retain better throughout this whole journey! ps will be a must this time. now i know what my hair mostly likes and hates


----------



## KidneyBean86

I cowashed my hair yesterday and realized that the back of my head is completely natural! When the heck did that happen? SMH


----------



## Honey Bee

sharifeh said:


> can you send me the link to the inphenom mist thingie? i wanna order it


sharifeh, You didn't ask me but here it is. I just got it, haven't yet used it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@sharifeh

I AM SO SORRY! For some reason my mentions are working and I'm not being alerted. honeybee got chu' covered though .


----------



## JewelleNY

Hi guys, haven't been on this part on the board in a while 

I don't really consider myself transitioning but I haven't relaxed all winter, last relaxer I think was last September.  I don't really want to relax as I used Mizani for my last relaxer and I think they changed the butter blend line as my scalp was on fire    I had scabs all over my head and it was a terrible experience.  I am terrified to relax again, the butter blend had never given me such issues in the past.  

Well, I have been sporting mostly braidouts lately but the difference in texture is really starting to be noticeable.  I also worry about the two textures on my head as my crown area is like a 3C and the edges are more 4a.  

I may get braids for the summer while I consider what I want to do.  I am thinking about updating my old hair album


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My Hair Update:

Well.....I'M OFFICIALLY 13 MONTHS POST....WHOOP WHOOP!

Still not exactly sure what my texture is. I had my mother look and she keep saying it was "Springy". Hopefully thats a good sign. I plan to wash tonight, so I'll definitely com back with pics. 

As for my consistency......



See what had happened was...

MANNNNNNNNN I've been so absent in terms of haircare. I really need to take the momentum up. So I plan to re-group with a good wash day tonight. I think I may lightly press it to dust my ends. I will try to get SO to snap a pic or two for me. 

How the sitioning' life treating you guys?


----------



## caliscurls

Hey EnExitStageLeft looks like we're at the same stage! I'm 14 months post as of yesterday. My update 

My hair is softer and looks better when I tension blow dry or air dry then flat iron. The curlformer sets are cute but for some reason my hair tangles more with them. I might try doing the set then immediately doing some large flat twists to help prevent the tangles...not sure

I'm finding my hair actually likes the LCO method better than LOC

I've got natural holding power again!! Woot! Woot! Lol! The natural portion of my hair sets very well without much product and it's nice and thick.

Curl pattern is all over the place, which is just how my hair is. I've got a range of 3c, 4a, and 4b depending on where it's growing from my head. 

Regular dusting is keeping my retention on track BUT there's been a few times when I'm over the long term thing and just cut an inch....so I've been going back and forth between BSB and MBL. At this point I'm seriously considering ending the transition between December of this year and March of next. It just depends on how much natural length I have. I think I'll be almost BSB natural by March.

Washing/co-washing every two weeks and doing an oil rinse with curlformers in on the odd weeks seems to work nicely. You'd think oil rinsing like this would be a mess but it's not. I slather the hair with oil (and basically let it sit or add heat) before installing the curlformers then rinse extremely well. Comes out great.


----------



## HappyAtLast

sharifeh said:


> So the relaxed ends on my edges are mostly gone  they said bye bye *sigh*



Yep. Mine too!


----------



## coolsista-paris

KidneyBean86 said:


> I cowashed my hair yesterday and realized that the back of my head is completely natural! When the heck did that happen? SMH



time goes by huh ! lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My "3 months post" timeline blew past without me even realizing it.  Not on the same level as some of you ladies in here but I definitely have some new growth action happening.  I've been wearing buns during the week and braid outs on the weekend.  I'm going to a graduation on Monday and I'd like to straighten but I'm not sure yet.  Then there's another event at the end of the month (I'll be 4 months post then) and I definitely want to wear my hair down for that.  So far the transition has been okay, just been keeping it moist and oiled up.  Not much breakage as of late, likely because I've reduced my heat usage.  

My braid out was a bit more shrunken yesterday because I rolled my ends more tightly than normal. I had a spaz moment of, "Oh Lawd, my hair looks so short! I'll need to transition FOREVER!!!"   but it passed.  I still have no idea how long I'm transitioning for.  Most days I can't wait to be fully natural but the braid outs have definitely been getting me by, so maybe I'll hang in there a little longer than I anticipate.


----------



## PlainJane

I did something awful...I waited two months to detangle my new growth. Last night was veryyyyy difficult combing all of that out. Thankfully it was mostly shed hair and I took my time, but I will never ever do that again. When I was relaxed I probably never detangled my new growth until the day of my touch up. 
Also, I'm 5 months post and I've already started receiving the "why don't u just relax your hair" comments from others. I just laugh it off and keep it moving.


----------



## Amarilles

Ladies who've just noticed full natural areas...maybe consider trimming the natural hair in those parts. If the relaxed hair broke there's a good chance it did so unevenly, and the hair can keep on splitting and breaking. Trimming will even up the ends even to stop the possible splitting.

And have fun playing in the natural hair! My curiosity would've ended my transition eons ago had it not been for my all natural pieces


----------



## ScorpioLove

Coming up on 40 weeks post and actually having a decent  hair day today. This is officially the longest time I have been without a relaxer

Does it get easier after 1 year post? Please say yes


----------



## caliscurls

Amarilles said:


> Ladies who've just noticed full natural areas...maybe consider trimming the natural hair in those parts. If the relaxed hair broke there's a good chance it did so unevenly, and the hair can keep on splitting and breaking. Trimming will even up the ends even to stop the possible splitting.  And have fun playing in the natural hair! My curiosity would've ended my transition eons ago had it not been for my all natural pieces



Thanks for the tip. I'm not trying to have issues with my natural edges that are ahead of the game so will definitely take your advice.


----------



## caliscurls

ScorpioLove said:


> Coming up on 40 weeks post and actually having a decent  hair day today. This is officially the longest time I have been without a relaxer  Does it get easier after 1 year post? Please say yes



IMHO YES! The hardest part for me was the first 9 months. It's way easier now.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^That's SO good to hear!


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Let me look from my comp eta


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @enexitstageleft
> 
> I AM SO SORRY! For some reason my mentions are working and I'm not being alerted. @honeybee got chu' covered though .





Honey Bee said:


> @, You didn't ask me but here it is. I just got it, haven't yet used it.



thank you ladies!! i just ordered it, cant wait to try it out when i take down this sew in and wash my hair


----------



## Honey Bee

sharifeh said:


> thank you ladies!! i just ordered it, cant wait to try it out when i take down this sew in and wash my hair


Has anybody here reviewed it? I bought it in the hopes that the amino acids would give some weight to my hair down when I straighten.


----------



## sharifeh

Honey Bee said:


> Has anybody here reviewed it? I bought it in the hopes that the amino acids would give some weight to my hair down when I straighten.



Saludable84 and EnExitStageLeft are the two people who inspired me to buy it 

Also relaxed hair health wrote about it as well I think? I like that blog...

I just procrastinated buying it- I can't wait to try it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

ScorpioLove said:


> Coming up on 40 weeks post and actually having a decent  hair day today. This is officially the longest time I have been without a relaxer  Does it get easier after 1 year post? Please say yes



Yes.  Month 4.  Then again during 6-10 months is the hardest. Then you will get another wave of difficulty around 19-22 months, if u go that long.  Depending on how long your relaxed hair is, and also how different the two textures are. 

Keep that demarcation line conditioned and treat it with extreme care.


----------



## havilland

Also....here's a note. I see some women give up when they experience a huge boost in shedding. This happens.  What I personally discovered is that I get a boost in shedding every 4-6 months like clockwork.  Between shedding and tangling during transitioning, I gave up. Once I decided to push through I realized it was "Normal."  It just seems like more hair when you are natural or transitioning and getting used to texture u didn't have before.......  As a relaxed head the hair just kinda rinses away after a touch up because the hair is straight and doesn't tangle.  

Second thing I discovered.  That boost in shedding decreases in volume the longer that I stay away from chemicals. 

Just some food for thought. Hang in there Ladies.


----------



## Honey Bee

sharifeh said:


> Also relaxed hair health wrote about it as well I think?* I like that blog...
> 
> I just procrastinated buying it- I can't wait to try it*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Me too. 

eta: I forgot, I also bought PM Awapuhi intensive conditioner (?) on her recommendation, something about "functional keratin".


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@honeybee

The stuff works like magic. All I do is apply it then my serum and every step after that seems SO simple. I tried to see if Apoghee Keratin and Green Tea Restructorizer could compare and it just didn't . Its nice, but the plush/shine that Iphenom left me with is nothing short of Phenomenal.

My Press With Iphenom:



My Press Without Iphenom:



See the difference?


----------



## Honey Bee

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @honeybee
> 
> The stuff works like magic. All I do is apply it then my serum and every step after that seems SO simple. I tried to see if Apoghee Keratin and Green Tea Restructorizer could compare and it just didn't . *Its nice, but the plush/shine that Iphenom left me with is nothing short of Phenomenal.*
> 
> My Press With Iphenom:
> 
> View attachment 262709
> 
> My Press Without Iphenom:
> 
> View attachment 262711
> 
> See the difference?



Ooooh, pretty! I plan to use it for my next wash and flat iron. I need a trim, badly. I bought some Sabino too, so I'm ready for greatness.  

Hopefully by the end of the week... _hopefully_.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> I did something awful...I waited two months to detangle my new growth. Last night was veryyyyy difficult combing all of that out. Thankfully it was mostly shed hair and I took my time, but I will never ever do that again. When I was relaxed I probably never detangled my new growth until the day of my touch up. Also, I'm 5 months post and I've already started receiving the "why don't u just relax your hair" comments from others. I just laugh it off and keep it moving.



someone said this to me . " just relax it"

ummmmm  nope lol but thanks for caring


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @honeybee  The stuff works like magic. All I do is apply it then my serum and every step after that seems SO simple. I tried to see if Apoghee Keratin and Green Tea Restructorizer could compare and it just didn't . Its nice, but the plush/shine that Iphenom left me with is nothing short of Phenomenal.  My Press With Iphenom:  My Press Without Iphenom:  See the difference?



what product is everyone talking about??? 
is it a serum to straighten hair?


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @honeybee  The stuff works like magic. All I do is apply it then my serum and every step after that seems SO simple. I tried to see if Apoghee Keratin and Green Tea Restructorizer could compare and it just didn't . Its nice, but the plush/shine that Iphenom left me with is nothing short of Phenomenal.  My Press With Iphenom:  My Press Without Iphenom:  See the difference?


Your hair is so flippin pretty!


----------



## rileypak

coolsista-paris The product they're discussing is Inphenom Hair Mist.


----------



## Saludable84

sharifeh said:


> Saludable84 and EnExitStageLeft are the two people who inspired me to buy it
> 
> Also relaxed hair health wrote about it as well I think? I like that blog...
> 
> I just procrastinated buying it- I can't wait to try it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Honey Bee said:


> Has anybody here reviewed it? I bought it in the hopes that the amino acids would give some weight to my hair down when I straighten.



The amino acids do not weigh my hair down, but it does leave my hair with added moisture after direct or indirect heat. Id recommend it for dry hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris

rileypak said:


> coolsista-paris The product they're discussing is Inphenom Hair Mist.



ive never heard of it before. seems famous


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

coolsista-paris

Its pretty popular among the haircare lovers. Its awesome for heat styling. I actually use it today to lightly press my hair. My hair dried/straighten SO FLIPPIN' EASY! The moisture you retain from it is pretty amazing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

**STEPS ON SOAPBOX**

Ahem! 

I just wanted to annouce that.....

I, EnExitStageLeft, am IN LOVE with my natural hair. 

I cannot wait until April 26, 2015 because these relaxed ends are going Bye Bye. It was cool, but the love affair is officially over. 

I'm seriously obsessed. 

**STEPS OFF SOAPBOX**


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> **STEPS ON SOAPBOX**  Ahem!  I just wanted to annouce that.....  I, EnExitStageLeft, am IN LOVE with my natural hair.  I cannot wait until April 26, 2015 because these relaxed ends are going Bye Bye. It was cool, but the love affair is officially over.  I'm seriously obsessed.  **STEPS OFF SOAPBOX**



That is so nice to hear 
You have to post more pics...I love pics of your hair!
EnExitStageLeft

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> **STEPS ON SOAPBOX**  Ahem!  I just wanted to annouce that.....  I, EnExitStageLeft, am IN LOVE with my natural hair.  I cannot wait until April 26, 2015 because these relaxed ends are going Bye Bye. It was cool, but the love affair is officially over.  I'm seriously obsessed.  **STEPS OFF SOAPBOX**



I'm sure your hair will be so lush by the time the transition is over. Cheering for you from the sidelines lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I know I need to do SO much better. Its always in some form of a bun though lol. 

Flygirlll2

Thanks Girl! THAT SIGGY PIC THOUGH!  #WERK!


----------



## sharifeh

caliscurls said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm not trying to have issues with my natural edges that are ahead of the game so will definitely take your advice.



SuchaLady 

HappyAtLast 

caliscurls

For those of you whose edges are natural...how are you dealing with that in terms of styling?? How do you not look crazy ... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

Has anyone used the uncurly keratin treatment?  I have seen some really good reviews on YouTube so I am thinking of buying it to use next week.

I want to experience tangle free hair with no effort


----------



## TamaraShaniece

35 weeks today:


Still wear my hair in a twist out 24/7 and put it into a bun. 

On the weekend, I just wear it in a messy bun.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> @HappyAtLast
> 
> @caliscurls
> 
> For those of you whose edges are natural...how are you dealing with that in terms of styling?? How do you not look crazy ... Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


@sharifeh

I know you didn't ask me but

Try This:

Moisturize/Seal your edges at night and apply just a tad bit of a edge pomade (like Hicks Edges, Curls Control Paste, and Etc.) and tie them down with a scarf. 

In the morning lightly apply a Water Based moisturizer, apply your gel (don't be scared to use the amount you need), and seal the gel with a tad bit of oil (this keeps it from becoming to crunchy if you just so happen to over apply). Reapply you scarf for 15-30 minutes to allow it to set in place. 

Once you remove it your edges should be slicked to the heavens. 

Its how I get my hair from this: (10 months post)


To this: (10 months post)


^^^^^These are after a wash day. 

This is after my hair has been air dried/stretched for a week (I'm 12 months post). 


I find that the more moisturize the edges are the better they smooth. If your hair is a bit more coarse I suggest spritzing it with a water based mist or even water itself. then applying the moisturizer, pomade and scarf. The next day steps should be just as breezy. 

Hope this helps


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

TamaraShaniece said:


> 35 weeks today:
> 
> View attachment 263289
> Still wear my hair in a twist out 24/7 and put it into a bun. View attachment 263291
> 
> On the weekend, I just wear it in a messy bun.
> View attachment 263293



Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## naija24

I really want to be natural again. Transitioning sucks  Takes forever. Two different textures always combating with each other. Blargh. About 4 months post and totally over this transition this. I have BC'ed 4 times in the past before too. 

That said, I know if I BC now, I will not be happy with my length. I just miss having fun with my hair. 

I am debating dying it red and just having big curls for the summer. I don't really want weave again so soon. Scared for my edges.


----------



## curlyTisME

Misted my hair with my water, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, Giovanni nutrafix mix then added some cantu leave in. Sealed with jojoba oil and redid my two braids.


----------



## caliscurls

sharifeh honestly I just noticed a couple of weeks ago when I was doing a length check while my hair was wet. Since I wear my hair straight 100% of the time I hadn't realized the edges on one side were completely natural. I'm still scratching my head at just noticing this since I've got 14 months of new growth

To your question: Every week to two weeks I do one of the following after my HOT, condition wash and DC routine:
- Tension Blow Dry
- Air dry in braids then flat iron on low
- Set on curlformers

My hair is worn in some type of updo or bun 100% of the time. I workout intensely 5-6 days a week and either cover my head with a scarf if I'm at home or if I go to the gym wear a wide head band. Neither are removed until my hair has dried after the workout. 

Every night I use the LCO method on them then tie down with a scarf. 

Even though the texture of my sides are 4b they stay pretty straight doing the above.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh I meant to come in here earlier to talk about this but never wrote out the response. I might look for a smoothing product such as ORS pudding because I'm not with this  CON is expanding their line and I saw a curly pudding that looking interesting. My issue is that my holding products are defining my hair instead of slicking it


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris  Its pretty popular among the haircare lovers. Its awesome for heat styling. I actually use it today to lightly press my hair. My hair dried/straighten SO FLIPPIN' EASY! The moisture you retain from it is pretty amazing.



moisture retention i heard?!! thats a product i need to try out!


----------



## yoleee

I am almost 6 moths post relaxer and I am about to throw in the towel!! This is too much d*** work!! I have been weaved up for the last 4 months(not consecutive) so it has been easy, but on friday when I took my weave out and washed my hair I almost cried several times. This is my first time transitioning and my two textures don't play nice together at all. I had to flat iron in order to get it to look like anything and by the next morning my roots are puffy and my hair is tangled again. My hair probably needs more moisture but I do not want to repeat last wash day!! Lord, I need some help, either I am going to relax or get braids for the summer. I am trying the let my hair rest because the weave I just took out did a number on my edges on one side.I just don't know what to do and right now I am really feeling the urge to relax!


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> I really want to be natural again. Transitioning sucks  Takes forever. Two different textures always combating with each other. Blargh. About 4 months post and totally over this transition this. I have BC'ed 4 times in the past before too.  That said, I know if I BC now, I will not be happy with my length. I just miss having fun with my hair.  I am debating dying it red and just having big curls for the summer. I don't really want weave again so soon. Scared for my edges.



hold on !  im kinda pissed i virgin relaxed in december (after 6 years natural)... i wanted a change, i did. had fun a feW months but im back transitionning.


try a half wig maybe? im taking my bow braids doNw tomorrow, will wear bun all week. the  next week : half wig.


----------



## coolsista-paris

yoleee said:


> I am almost 6 moths post relaxer and I am about to throw in the towel!! This is too much d*** work!! I have been weaved up for the last 4 months(not consecutive) so it has been easy, but on friday when I took my weave out and washed my hair I almost cried several times. This is my first time transitioning and my two textures don't play nice together at all. I had to flat iron in order to get it to look like anything and by the next morning my roots are puffy and my hair is tangled again. My hair probably needs more moisture but I do not want to repeat last wash day!! Lord, I need some help, either I am going to relax or get braids for the summer. I am trying the let my hair rest because the weave I just took out did a number on my edges on one side.I just don't know what to do and right now I am really feeling the urge to relax!


  put some braids on! i had the urge to shave ( mad at my hair).... i put braids on. il taking them doNw but i will do something else to ps. need a rest from my hair


----------



## sharifeh

yoleee said:


> I am almost 6 moths post relaxer and I am about to throw in the towel!! This is too much d*** work!! I have been weaved up for the last 4 months(not consecutive) so it has been easy, but on friday when I took my weave out and washed my hair I almost cried several times. This is my first time transitioning and my two textures don't play nice together at all. I had to flat iron in order to get it to look like anything and by the next morning my roots are puffy and my hair is tangled again. My hair probably needs more moisture but I do not want to repeat last wash day!! Lord, I need some help, either I am going to relax or get braids for the summer. I am trying the let my hair rest because the weave I just took out did a number on my edges on one side.I just don't know what to do and right now I am really feeling the urge to relax!



yoleee

Girl! You're making me NOT want to take this weave out even though I have to... 

I know exactly what you're feeling though... Exactly...I've been in the shower wanting to cry when doing my hair on my own....I've had a weave for about the past two months...if if werent for that I would've thrown in the towel probably...
can you do another wash/DC and then bun with the scarf method? 
Or I would use heat until you can get into another protective style.  With your weave are your edges being left out?? I would definitely leave your edges out...no need to risk the edges. Granted I've only had one weave in my life but my edges were untouched ...it makes blending the leave out harder but worth it to save your edges...

Trust me were in the same boat...it might also help to read through thread from the beginning and take notes .. You can do it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yoleee

sharifeh said:


> yoleee
> 
> Girl! You're making me NOT want to take this weave out even though I have to...
> 
> I know exactly what you're feeling though... Exactly...I've been in the shower wanting to cry when doing my hair on my own....I've had a weave for about the past two months...if if werent for that I would've thrown in the towel probably...
> can you do another wash/DC and then bun with the scarf method?
> Or I would use heat until you can get into another protective style.  *With your weave are your edges being left out?? *I would definitely leave your edges out...no need to risk the edges. Granted I've only had one weave in my life but my edges were untouched ...it makes blending the leave out harder but worth it to save your edges…
> 
> Trust me were in the same boat...it might also help to read through thread from the beginning and take notes .. You can do it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




No, I had a full sew in with a silk closure. I didn't want to risk having to flat iron to blend. This was my first weave in 3 years so I was enticed by the thought of not leaving any out. However, when I took it down the edges on the right side had suffered some damage. I am currently taking manetabolism, so I am hoping that in a couple weeks my edges will have recovered enough for me to get braids for the summer.


----------



## freckledface

8 months post and not a happy camper. I've got to get a sew in soon. Wash days have been bad from trying new products. Even though I've got that fixed I still dread washing. I'm tired of this bun. I tried a braid out today and it was a complete fail. If I weren't so lazy and scared I'd probably relax. But I've come too far for all that and I refuse to let this beat me! Lol yes this is serious business!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thats right girlies....sew that hair up oke:


----------



## Cherry89

Hey, I am 9 months post today! YAY! I Want to do the BC because I am so anious to see my curls without the relaxed ends hanging on to it..


----------



## Cherry89

oh yeah, and it has been a struggle but only fault of my own (being lazy), I could do my curlformers sets, bantu knots or simple twists. But I just like my wash and go's which can lead to some thicken, wild look later on in the day. But hey, I am loving my curl patterns. IT was hard for the first 3-4 months but after the 8th or 9th I can actually see some curls and my hair natural hair is getting softer and more manageable, I wish I wasn't scared to big cut! I just got a big head and short hair is not a option, lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Think Im going to blowdry my hair on cool this week. Im starting a Masters program this week and Im going to an HBCU. My hair has to be laid 

I need a durn holding product! Turns out this was a defining cream and not a pudding.


----------



## SuchaLady

This girl says she used ORS Smooth and Hold Pudding. Now watch I go buy this product and look at hot mess


----------



## freckledface

^^ I like the product but I can't see myself getting those types of results. At least not on this transitioning hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

freckledface said:


> ^^ I like the product but I can't see myself getting those types of results. At least not on this transitioning hair.



 That's what always has me sooooo confused! How can a fully natural head get slicker results than a transitioning head. It makes absolutely no sense


----------



## sharifeh

You guys are amazing! Thank you! I would not still be transitioning if it weren't for you all seriously....





caliscurls said:


> caliscurls honestly I just noticed a couple of weeks ago when I was doing a length check while my hair was wet. Since I wear my hair straight 100% of the time I hadn't realized the edges on one side were completely natural. I'm still scratching my head at just noticing this since I've got 14 months of new growth
> 
> To your question: Every week to two weeks I do one of the following after my HOT, condition wash and DC routine:
> - Tension Blow Dry
> - Air dry in braids then flat iron on low
> - Set on curlformers
> 
> My hair is worn in some type of updo or bun 100% of the time. I workout intensely 5-6 days a week and either cover my head with a scarf if I'm at home or if I go to the gym wear a wide head band. Neither are removed until my hair has dried after the workout.
> 
> Every night I use the LCO method on them then tie down with a scarf.
> 
> Even though the texture of my sides are 4b they stay pretty straight doing the above.





EnExitStageLeft said:


> @enexitstageleft
> 
> I know you didn't ask me but
> 
> Try This:
> 
> Moisturize/Seal your edges at night and apply just a tad bit of a edge pomade (like Hicks Edges, Curls Control Paste, and Etc.) and tie them down with a scarf.
> 
> In the morning lightly apply a Water Based moisturizer, apply your gel (don't be scared to use the amount you need), and seal the gel with a tad bit of oil (this keeps it from becoming to crunchy if you just so happen to over apply). Reapply you scarf for 15-30 minutes to allow it to set in place.
> 
> Once you remove it your edges should be slicked to the heavens.
> 
> Its how I get my hair from this: (10 months post)
> View attachment 263335
> 
> To this: (10 months post)
> View attachment 263341
> 
> ^^^^^These are after a wash day.
> 
> This is after my hair has been air dried/stretched for a week (I'm 12 months post).
> View attachment 263343
> 
> I find that the more moisturize the edges are the better they smooth. If your hair is a bit more coarse I suggest spritzing it with a water based mist or even water itself. then applying the moisturizer, pomade and scarf. The next day steps should be just as breezy.
> 
> Hope this helps





SuchaLady said:


> SuchaLady I meant to come in here earlier to talk about this but never wrote out the response. I might look for a smoothing product such as ORS pudding because I'm not with this  CON is expanding their line and I saw a curly pudding that looking interesting. My issue is that my holding products are defining my hair instead of slicking it


----------



## sharifeh

I've decided to finally buy a steamer (i feel like I've posted this a million times) but I'm serious this time  recommendations?


----------



## PlainJane

Finally 6 months post! Today was a pretty easy wash day. I've learned that I have to work in sections every step of the way and I HAVE to have Netflix playing on my laptop in the bathroom or I get wayyyy too impatient . I'm still staying away from heat and wearing buns and updos every day and surprisingly I never get bored with my hair. The last time I tried transitioning I did it with a sew in and made it to ten months then relaxed. I had noooo clue what to do with my hair in its natural state so that's why I'm doing this without a sew in this time because it's forcing me to learn how to manage and care for my hair. I even learned how to finally cornrow!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Finally! Length check, trim and trying of the new beautiful textures, naturally straight system. Full review will be provided soon. Here are pictures in interim, also have to update with final results. BTW 16mnth post









Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> That's what always has me sooooo confused! How can a fully natural head get slicker results than a transitioning head. It makes absolutely no sense



my natural 4b hair Was slick like that by just using s curl gel (white one) with some light oil and a scarf.

now im transitionning..... i struggled this morning ànd im mad! i have an event tonight with my job and my high bun is..... not how i wanted! i might re do it again before the event..

id like to know the difference between pudding and normal gel?
is pudding a mix of cream and gel?


----------



## coolsista-paris

im having doubts i can transition for long. my hair yesterday was hard to deal with. plus i took my box braids out yesterday. it was soft until i washed (clarified) with my head over the tub (upside down)..... STUPID IDEA!!!!

then this morning..... making the bun was...... trouble.

im 6 months post.


----------



## Amarilles

So I ran out of shampoo and nearly tore down every Sephora (they supposedly carry it) in these Paris streets but nope nada nothin'...so I used DH's poo diluted with water despite all its' questionable ingredients and my hair liked it. My hair has the worse taste sometimes. erplexed I'll be back home in the states later this week and I'm taking an extra empty suitcase just so I stock up on ev.ve.ry.dang.thing!



PlainJane said:


> Finally 6 months post! Today was a pretty easy wash day. I've learned that I have to work in sections every step of the way and I HAVE to have Netflix playing on my laptop in the bathroom or I get wayyyy too impatient . I'm still staying away from heat and wearing buns and updos every day and surprisingly I never get bored with my hair. The last time I tried transitioning I did it with a sew in and made it to ten months then relaxed. I had noooo clue what to do with my hair in its natural state so that's why I'm doing this without a sew in this time because it's forcing me to learn how to manage and care for my hair. I even learned how to finally cornrow!


Congrats on hitting 6 months!! Great move on working in sections and leaving your hair out so that you can learn it. I tend to think that hiding the hair...could be a privilege left for those who can actually manage it? Although I know that's unpopular opinion, lol  It really isn't a crazy thought though. 2 months later when the braids are off and the sew-in is taken down, one is just left with more hair to learn. Better to get to work when it's less and shorter, instead of pushing the issue for later.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I wanted to try my keratin treatment today but its raining/pouring outside :-(


----------



## SuchaLady

Going heat free for the rest of the year. Think I'm going to do braids. I'm afraid for my edges though


----------



## SuchaLady

I want these. They are large enough where I don't think my hairline would be bothered.


----------



## caliscurls

SuchaLady those are cute and a good diameter to help avoid issues. Nice carefree summer style!


----------



## HappyAtLast

sharifeh said:


> Suady
> 
> Happast
> 
> ccurls
> 
> For those of you whose edges are natural...how are you dealing with that in terms of styling?? How do you not look crazy ... Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


sharifeh
For me its not really an issue because I'm so far along in my transition.  So even when I pull my hair back in one ponytail,  only the botton 2/3 of my ponytail is relaxed.


----------



## HappyAtLast

SuchaLady said:


> Going heat free for the rest of the year. Think I'm going to do braids. I'm afraid for my edges though



Heat free for me too. I'm getting crochet braids July 1 and will rock those at least until January. I actually feel like I'm ready to bc but hubby said he's not ready! He is loving my long hair. I flat ironed and I'm almost WL.  If I bc now I'll SL.  He can tolerate braids, so I may do some form of them until I'm natural APL.


----------



## HappyAtLast

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @sharifeh
> 
> I know you didn't ask me but
> 
> Try This:
> 
> Moisturize/Seal your edges at night and apply just a tad bit of a edge pomade (like Hicks Edges, Curls Control Paste, and Etc.) and tie them down with a scarf.
> 
> In the morning lightly apply a Water Based moisturizer, apply your gel (don't be scared to use the amount you need), and seal the gel with a tad bit of oil (this keeps it from becoming to crunchy if you just so happen to over apply). Reapply you scarf for 15-30 minutes to allow it to set in place.
> 
> Once you remove it your edges should be slicked to the heavens.
> 
> Its how I get my hair from this: (10 months post)
> View attachment 263335
> 
> To this: (10 months post)
> View attachment 263341
> 
> ^^^^^These are after a wash day.
> 
> This is after my hair has been air dried/stretched for a week (I'm 12 months post).
> View attachment 263343
> 
> I find that the more moisturize the edges are the better they smooth. If your hair is a bit more coarse I suggest spritzing it with a water based mist or even water itself. then applying the moisturizer, pomade and scarf. The next day steps should be just as breezy.
> 
> Hope this helps



I'm going to try this technique this week -- got a volunteer construction project this weekend and a sleek bun will work great for my hard hat!


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> I want these. They are large enough where I don't think my hairline would be bothered.



Those are cute and won't take all day...we might be rockng the same style...I might do mine this weekend


----------



## coolsista-paris

i want to try out a half wig. need to find that.... this week before my weekend to north france (normandy).

i need to find time betWeen work,kids, food shopping... 

do you think i should not have a leave out? i guess i will need heat unless i find a curly wig ( that will match my hair and texture of 4b)...
cant they make up more wigs that look like real black hair. :-/

any ideas?


----------



## HappyAtLast

I am REALLY starting to get that big chop itch. 16 months in. I need to get braids in quickly!


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to blowdry my hair today. I'm trying to decide if I want to go back out and get that It's a 10. I forgot it yesterday. Gonna blowdry and bun. Hopefully this lasts for 10 days-2 weeks.


----------



## almond eyes

I am not sure if this is going to come out, but this is my shaved hair. I did it three weeks ago. 

 I tried to do the long term transition but it was an epic fail for me. I braided, I conditioned, but my own hair was being hampered by the old relaxed ends and scab hair.

 I learned from my experience that it was not as scary as I thought it would be and I was glad I did it. 


Best,
Almond Eyes

View attachment Hair cut blank out.pdf


----------



## Mische

HappyAtLast said:


> I am REALLY starting to get that big chop itch. 16 months in. I need to get braids in quickly!



I'm feeling this way too and just about 22 months post (technically tomorrow). I've never tried protective styling/weave but this summer heat has been brutal. Cutting my transition down to 2.5 years has been feeling pretty tempting lately.


----------



## Cattypus1

almond eyes said:


> I am not sure if this is going to come out, but this is my shaved hair. I did it three weeks ago.  I tried to do the long term transition but it was an epic fail for me. I braided, I conditioned, but my own hair was being hampered by the old relaxed ends and scab hair.  I learned from my experience that it was not as scary as I thought it would be and I was glad I did it.  Best, Almond Eyes


I wish I could see the pic.  I transitioned for 11 months before I surrendered to the twa!


----------



## SuchaLady

I purchased that ORS Smooth N Hold pudding me and my hair immediately  My hair was like child boo. I also purchased backup. Murray's beeswax  I'm pretty sure I just put the equivalent of motor oil in my hair  but if it lays my edges we may have to work something out.


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay just in those 12 minutes this beeswax has been in my head my edges are laid in the shade. My hair would respond to something that's probably gonna take some got darn dish detergent to get out


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Okay just in those 12 minutes this beeswax has been in my head my edges are laid in the shade. My hair would respond to something that's probably gonna take some got darn dish detergent to get out




Hmm send me a lank to Murray's beeswax 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> Hmm send me a lank to Murray's beeswax   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



http://m.ebonyline.com/15201.html?gclid=CKv-9tLa4b4CFSJqOgodDGsA6w


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Okay just in those 12 minutes this beeswax has been in my head my edges are laid in the shade. My hair would respond to something that's probably gonna take some got darn dish detergent to get out



Lol...I use it in my daughter's hair on her braids..it's gonna take some extra shampooing..


----------



## almond eyes

Cattypus1 said:


> I wish I could see the pic. I transitioned for 11 months before I surrendered to the twa!





 I am so sorry the pics didn't come out for you. I am hopeless with attaching photos. 

 Did you experience scab hair?

 Best,
 Almond Eyes


----------



## naija24

So it looks like my natural hair is overtaking my nape already. It feels like 30-45% of my nape is natural. I only had about 4 inches of hair back there and I now have about 2 inches of new growth. That's kind of crazy. 

The rest of my head is about 15-20% natural or so it feels. I had a blowout so it's harder to tell now. But I only have about 4-5 inches of hair all over. May actually be 50/50 by the end of the summer.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been keeping my edges "laid" by moisturizing with KCKT, oiling with Marula or Shea oil mix, and then using Miss Jessies curly pudding (the purple one) as a "gel".  It smooths down my new growth like crazy! I use my denman to smooth everything into a bun and I'm good to go.  

I was looking at my hair on Monday; I wore it straight to go to a graduation.  Halfway through the day I was lookin all crazy lol.  I tried new products and I think they gave me a more "boofy" look which made my hair a fail.  But it made me nervous because I want to wear my hair straight for an event at the end of the month.  I dont know if I need to use a different product or what, but if that's how  my hair is going to end up then I'll just do a braid out.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I was staring at my hair earlier and it looks like most of it is natural. I'll post a pic when I get off work.

Edit: Added pics...

My roots feel very curly/coily even though you can't really see it in the pics. Almost 10 months post


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Lol...I use it in my daughter's hair on her braids..it's gonna take some extra shampooing..



I might have to pull out the sulfates


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I will just stick to gel. The layage I got from this beeswax is nice but not worth the extra scrubbing it's gonna take to get it out.  I'm going to the BSS again I guess.


----------



## isawstars

I finally made an appointment to get a sew in!  Only took me 3 months to bite the bullet... lol


----------



## bebezazueta

10 months post today!  Been rocking a banana clip pony. I'm still planning to transition for 36+ months. 

SMH at myself!


----------



## coolsista-paris

i bought my first half wig.... hope îll make it cute!

im gonna braid underneath. I dont know if i will leave hair out or not... im excited! i need a rest from pulling my hair to make a bun!


----------



## caliscurls

I'm really feeling everyone who feels like chopping. I don't even wear my hair down so why am I trippin'? BUT every time I wash my hair the urge goes away. The dirty transitioning hair is a hot mess. 14.5 months post....just washed Wednesday, trying to hold out until I'm at least APL natural (August/Sept).


----------



## Honey Bee

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> Finally! Length check, trim and trying of the new beautiful textures, naturally straight system. Full review will be provided soon. Here are pictures in interim, also have to update with final results. BTW 16mnth post
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy


Ooooh I think we might be hair twins!  

Please post more pics.


----------



## naija24

I wish I've done weaves sooner. I love not relaxing my hair. My hair is actually retaining as well


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Various ways I wear my twist outs.   
Ladies, what do you roll your ends w/? (I noticed my flexi rods are worn out and may be hurting my ends)


----------



## Cattypus1

almond eyes said:


> I am so sorry the pics didn't come out for you. I am hopeless with attaching photos.  Did you experience scab hair?  Best, Almond Eyes


No scab hair as far as I can tell.  I am loving my coils, I can't stop touching them. I'm experimenting with different techniques and products to define and soften at the same time...almost there.


----------



## Cattypus1

TamaraShaniece said:


> Various ways I wear my twist outs.   Ladies, what do you roll your ends w/? (I noticed my flexi rods are worn out and may be hurting my ends)


 Try large size drinking straws with a bobby pin to secure.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair needs to be washed soooooo badly  I avoid wash day like the plague.


----------



## SuchaLady

Well sharifeh I'm doing the unthinkable. A textured hairstyle  Who would've ever thought but this GA heat has me looking like a Chia Pet or a Bonsai plant. Whichever looks worse  I'm attempting this style next wash day. Can't tell you when that will be either


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Well sharifeh I'm doing the unthinkable. A textured hairstyle  Who would've ever thought but this GA heat has me looking like a Chia Pet or a Bonsai plant. Whichever looks worse  I'm attempting this style next wash day. Can't tell you when that will be either




Lol...I'm washing my hair today and had the nerve to think about straightening it...which would be a joke.
.as soon as I walk outside that would be a wrap...lol...
What part of GA are u in?  I'm in ATL.


----------



## naija24

Back in weave until September.

I feel like I have a gameplan finally established (took a good 1.5 years on LHCF) but I'm gonna rock weaves every 2-3 months until my hair is APL and then I'm gonna stick to heat training my hair to be a straight haired natural. My goal is to be APL around December, and then rock mini braids as my goto!

So excited!


----------



## shyekiera

So....I just took my braids or and...sigh....I really how my natural hair looks better once I chop these ends off..cuz right now I know why I always relaxed... I Am getting discouraged..and three ends looks so raggedy...lol
Oh..well I'm conditioning...then putting in a semi colour and then braiding it back up


----------



## ScorpioLove

I did the ion keratin treatment last night  and my hair straightened so easy... I want to see how it does against this miami heat
My hair feels like its relaxed but thicker/with more weight. Even my mom said I really don't need a perm with this product.  My hair hasn't been this straight since I got a relaxer last year.


I want to try the qod line after this bottle is done and also the chi enviro. Time to make this transition much easier

Be back with pictures later


----------



## shyekiera

ScorpioLove said:


> I did the ion keratin treatment last night  and my hair straightened so easy... I want to see how it does against this miami heat
> My hair feels like its relaxed but thicker/with more weight. Even my mom said I really don't need a perm with this product.  My hair hasn't been this straight since I got a relaxer last year.
> 
> I want to try the qod line after this bottle is done and also the chi enviro. Time to make this transition much easier
> 
> Be back with pictures later



Who makes the ion keratin treatment


----------



## ScorpioLove

Not sure but I got it at Sallys


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Well SuchaLady I'm doing the unthinkable. A textured hairstyle  Who would've ever thought but this GA heat has me looking like a Chia Pet or a Bonsai plant. Whichever looks worse  I'm attempting this style next wash day. Can't tell you when that will be either



Wow i havent tried that yet 

How are you gonna achieve that style? Braid out ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

ScorpioLove said:


> I did the ion keratin treatment last night  and my hair straightened so easy... I want to see how it does against this miami heat My hair feels like its relaxed but thicker/with more weight. Even my mom said I really don't need a perm with this product.  My hair hasn't been this straight since I got a relaxer last year.  I want to try the qod line after this bottle is done and also the chi enviro. Time to make this transition much easier  Be back with pictures later



ScorpioLove 

So the relaxed hair is unharmed by the keratin treatment? 

@suchlady 

I think I'm doing a keratin treatment next Friday 
Btw I still haven't taken down this weave... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> Wow i havent tried that yet   How are you gonna achieve that style? Braid out ?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh Probably a mixture of braiding and rollers. This should be fun


----------



## SuchaLady

Which keratin treatment? I'm still so undecided on those. I'll tell you my deciding factor via PM  sharifeh


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Lol...I'm washing my hair today and had the nerve to think about straightening it...which would be a joke. .as soon as I walk outside that would be a wrap...lol... What part of GA are u in?  I'm in ATL.



Yeah no straightening for me until the fall. It's wasted heat at this point. I'm in SouthEast GA.


----------



## Honey Bee

coolsista-paris said:


> i want to try out a half wig. need to find that.... this week before my weekend to north france (normandy).
> 
> i need to find time betWeen work,kids, food shopping...
> 
> do you think i should not have a leave out?* i guess i will need heat unless i find a curly wig ( that will match my hair and texture of 4b)...
> cant they make up more wigs that look like real black hair. :-/
> *
> any ideas?


coolsista-paris, check out this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=20173855#post20173855


----------



## ScorpioLove

Keratin treatment with the Ion brand at sallys ($20) on 41 weeks post hair

I first oiled my hair then conditioned it with hehh. Then washed it with Giovanni shampoo. (The orange one with tangerines ) I washed my hair like three .  The shampoo is technically sulfate free but that's all I had. I believe you're supposed to wash with a sulfate shampoo.

Then I mostly let my hair dry in a towel (unintentionally) and applied the blow dryer at low heat low speed to my roots that were damp.. 

Applied the product in sections with a application brush, then blow dried again but higher speed. 

 Lastly flat ironed at about 400° with a ceramic iron (It only goes up to 420°) in small sections. I did 2 passes on most sections and like 3or4 in the middle sections. I know more heat is recommended to be used but I have very fine hair so I didn't find it necessary. 

Product in my hair



Texture shots







I trimmed off my hair as I was flat ironing but I didn't do another trim after to even it out..  Ill wait to do a cut in August when im one year post.



Super straight hair




I didn't really see any fumes but I had a fan blowing on one side and a window open on the other side of me to be safe. The product smells like vanilla so I smelled really nice all day.

Overall I really like the treatment and I look forward to seeing it after washing it out. I want to put rollers on my ends but you're supposed to leave it straight for 3days... my mom is happier than me about my hair smh. I don't see any negatives on my relaxed/texlaxed ends but I will see after washing.


----------



## sharifeh

ScorpioLove 

Your hair looks very pretty!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

I just got some joico smoothing balm 
I'm excited to try it out

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

Please post results^^


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

7 months post now as of 6/3


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

TamaraShaniece said:


> Various ways I wear my twist outs.
> Ladies, what do you roll your ends w/? (I noticed my flexi rods are worn out and may be hurting my ends)



Your hair looks beautiful. How long is it?


----------



## TamaraShaniece

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Your hair looks beautiful. How long is it?



Thank you. It's BSL. I'm 8 months post relaxer so I think it helps w/ styling.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft 

Can you share your blow dry technique? Do you smooth with your hands? Blow drying always gives me crazy breakage

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

During my wash day I always get very amused by these itty bitty coily  strands  
My coils are microscopic so what hair type is that?  
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Can you share your blow dry technique? Do you smooth with your hands? Blow drying always gives me crazy breakage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I use the blow dry attachment. It works out fine because it does all the smoothing for me.


----------



## PlainJane

I've officially found my first staple during my transition and it's V05! I haven't tried anything that has better slip and the fact that it's only $1 a bottle makes it even better! Great detangler and great for co washing.


----------



## sweetpea7

sharifeh said:


> During my wash day I always get very amused by these itty bitty coily  strands My coils are microscopic so what hair type is that?   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF






Same here! My coils intrigue me so. I can't keep my hair out of my head


----------



## shyekiera

sweetpea7 said:


> Same here! My coils intrigue me so. I can't keep my hair out of my head



Oohh..your curls are cute!!!!
I'm not loving my hair yet...guess I have to get used to it..


----------



## Britt

Got Senegalese twists this Friday.  They are taking some getting use to as it feels heavy at times, cumbersome and hot. I like the look of them tho, hope to keep them in for 8 wks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

Britt said:


> Got Senegalese twists this Friday.  They are taking some getting use to as it feels heavy at times, cumbersome and hot. I like the look of them tho, hope to keep them in for 8 wks.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



you look good ! ;-)

last time i did those exact ones was when i was in africa in 2004... they were pretty, so long and cheap to get done.


----------



## coolsista-paris

im geting real problems to deal with my 6 months post hair! 

the relaxed hair got sooooo tangled i had lots of knoTs today!!!!!

like 5 balls in my hair. i really felt like chopping it without caring of the shape or whatever! i even felt like shaving. i was getting so mad in my bathroom.!

tomorrow WIG! im gonna wig for the rest of the year i hope. this is already too much.

its hard to moisturize ( seems the natural hair cant get the moisture i put in)... the relaxed hair does, but the natural hair..... na! grrrrrr a pain in the butt!


----------



## Honey Bee

I straightened this weekend. If anybody cares about the products/ process, I'll post from my computer, but since I'm on my tablet, I'll try to be concise, lol. Its rainy and humid here, so this was a test. My hair turned into cotton candy, still straight but kinda poofy. I have some ideas for how to fix it, but overall, decent results considering. I also did a much needed mini chop, about 2-3". My hair looks and feels so much better. I think I might be back at SL or CBL but I cant really say cuz my hair was poofing as I finished the cut, smh.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Honey Bee said:


> I straightened this weekend. If anybody cares about the products/ process, I'll post from my computer, but since I'm on my tablet, I'll try to be concise, lol. Its rainy and humid here, so this was a test. My hair turned into cotton candy, still straight but kinda poofy. I have some ideas for how to fix it, but overall, decent results considering. I also did a much needed mini chop, about 2-3". My hair looks and feels so much better. I think I might be back at SL or CBL but I cant really say cuz my hair was poofing as I finished the cut, smh.



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## naija24

how does one's hair look between 6-12 months? I need some progress charts !!!!


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> im geting real problems to deal with my 6 months post hair!
> 
> the relaxed hair got sooooo tangled i had lots of knoTs today!!!!!
> 
> like 5 balls in my hair. i really felt like chopping it without caring of the shape or whatever! i even felt like shaving. i was getting so mad in my bathroom.!
> 
> tomorrow WIG! im gonna wig for the rest of the year i hope. this is already too much.
> 
> its hard to moisturize ( seems the natural hair cant get the moisture i put in)... the relaxed hair does, but the natural hair..... na! grrrrrr a pain in the butt!



U are having the exact same problems as me..

Can someone suggest the best gel to south down my coarse thick hair ..I have Softee brand and it's not doing my hair any justice


----------



## PlainJane

I finally got a compliment on my transitioning hair. Someone asked me if I was growing out my relaxer and said that they wished their natural hair looked as soft and thick as mine. I'm only six months post but this meant a lot because I haven't heard anything positive about my transition yet.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Almost 4 months post and my transition is still going pretty smoothly.  Wash day is just fine, etc.  Hoping this continues. *fingers crossed*  

I do feel ugly some days because I keep my hair in a slicked back bun. But I ain't got no worries.


----------



## Britt

I made 16 months post today.


----------



## Britt

PlainJane said:


> I finally got a compliment on my transitioning hair. Someone asked me if I was growing out my relaxer and said that they wished their neutral hair looked as soft and thick as mine. I'm only six months post but this meant a lot because I haven't heard anything positive about my transition yet.


 

That is really sweet! Comments like that are encouraging and make you feel good


----------



## sweetpea7

I had my first big chop dream last night. I couldn't stop cutting my twists. Im pretty sure its because i cut a teeny tiny section in the middle. It was AWESOME, then I woke up.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> U are having the exact same problems as me..  Can someone suggest the best gel to south down my coarse thick hair ..I have Softee brand and it's not doing my hair any justice



i started wearing my wig today


----------



## coolsista-paris

im in love With my half wig ! this is the best thing for my hair so far! looking good... fine hair will not become frizzy in just a few days (its conrowed under half wig), plus it looks realistic (collegues asked if it was my hair) lol haha

pics of half wig (i Will flat twist the front when im less tiered.












jackpot!!!! lol 
i can even sometimes Where it in summer (its a short half wig)


----------



## coolsista-paris

i still havent figured out how to post pics to be straight! via i phone. :-/ 

sorry


----------



## HappyAtLast

I bought new scissors...


----------



## HappyAtLast

Britt said:


> I made 16 months post today.



Britt  we're the same amount of time.  How long do you think you're gonna go?  I'm really trying to make it to 2yrs minimum which would be 1/25/15 but the scissors are calling!

I'm getting ready to shop for my install hair.  Hopefully that'll take the edge off!


----------



## Britt

HappyAtLast said:


> @Britt we're the same amount of time. How long do you think you're gonna go? I'm really trying to make it to 2yrs minimum which would be 1/25/15 but the scissors are calling!
> 
> I'm getting ready to shop for my install hair. Hopefully that'll take the edge off!


 

I was thinking of chopping at 18 months. I really don't have a lot of relaxed ends left, between them I guess breaking off and some of the areas I've cut off already I don't have that much left.


----------



## baddison

coolsista-paris said:


> im in love With my half wig ! this is the best thing for my hair so far! looking good... fine hair will not become frizzy in just a few days (its conrowed under half wig), plus it looks realistic (collegues asked if it was my hair) lol haha
> 
> pics of half wig (i Will flat twist the front when im less tiered.
> 
> View attachment 264513
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264515
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264517
> 
> 
> jackpot!!!! lol
> i can even sometimes Where it in summer (its a short half wig)



really nice on you!!  WHere did you get your half wig??


----------



## coolsista-paris

baddison said:


> really nice on you!!  WHere did you get your half wig??


  thank you   i bought it in a hair store in paris. (african area full of salons ànd stores for blacks).  first store i entered i found what i needed.   great


----------



## Mische

I just moved to Baltimore and the humidity this week has been no joke. My hair looks a hot mess and shrinks up something serious after 5 minutes outside. erplexed It's making me scared to cut.

Pics of my funny lookin' new growth attached.


----------



## SuchaLady

Hate to tell you it doesnt get better from here  Everyone gets laid edges from EcoStyler. I get just passable results.  I really hope my  natural hair is easier to smooth than my transitioning hair, if not Im gonna be SOL because I never wear my hair down.  




shyekiera said:


> U are having the exact same problems as me..
> 
> *Can someone suggest the best gel to south down my coarse thick hair ..I have Softee brand and it's not doing my hair any justice*


----------



## SuchaLady

I still havent washed my hair


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> Hate to tell you it doesnt get better from here  Everyone gets laid edges from EcoStyler. I get just passable results.  I really hope my  natural hair is easier to smooth than my transitioning hair, if not Im gonna be SOL because I never wear my hair down.



do you use a scarf too?  it does help.

i


----------



## Honey Bee

SlimPickinz said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


SlimPickinz,   I already washed it out. The humidity was too much (and I used SMB!). I want to straighten it again soon though, just to check the cut. 

I hope I left enough hair to make a passable bun. erplexed


----------



## SuchaLady

coolsista-paris said:


> do you use a scarf too?  it does help.  i



I've been doing what the forum calls the scarf method for years. I don't make a ponytail any other way.


----------



## Amarilles

[email protected] mom. So I'm home for 2 months and she saw me detangling my hair this morning. The lady did a double take when she saw the shed hair in the sink and then nearly passed out when she noticed the two balls on the sink, lol. So I explained that she combs her relaxed hair daily and removes shed in smaller doses, whereas I only comb when I wash. Told her that straight shed falls off by itself whereas curly shed will stay stuck in there until manually removed. Told her that the more hair one has, the more shed hair one will naturally also have. As she was still freaking out, I had her tug at an eyebrow. After the 6th hair she refused to tug again talking about "I'm gonna stay without my eyebrows!!"  I again tried to explain that those hairs were going to fall anyway randomly and without permission, I showed her the little white roots on the brow hair, told her that they are just sitting around waiting to be removed and if it's not, they detach completely (and fall off somewhere if you have straight hair) but nope! I think all I did was leave her concerned and almost eyebrowsless, apparently. Next time I'll save my breath!


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> I've been doing what the forum calls the scarf method for years. I don't make a ponytail any other way.



oh :-(

hope someone comes in here to help.

those black gels back then worked well but i hated that my hair was hard. really hard and broke because i would just seperate the hair ad brush without wetting it.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Hate to tell you it doesnt get better from here  Everyone gets laid edges from EcoStyler. I get just passable results.  I really hope my  natural hair is easier to smooth than my transitioning hair, if not Im gonna be SOL because I never wear my hair down.



Sigh---i am itching to buy a relaxer---


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> do you use a scarf too?  it does help.
> 
> i



Scarf words perfect on my fully relaxed hair.....nothing is  doing I do my natural hair...


----------



## rileypak

Just realized I'm 30 weeks post! 
Well this week will make 31 but I'm not counting it yet... 

Longest I've made it without a relaxer since I've been relaxed and I have to say it's been alright so far. The only thing that sucks on wash day is the tension blow drying. I'm just not fast at all so it takes 1.5-2 hours


----------



## KidneyBean86

Holy crap! I just realized I am 10 months post. My hair is roughly 85 percent natural at this point.

Still looks like a twa though

Edited to add pic.


----------



## SuchaLady

Someone, anyone, tell me natural hair is easier than transitioning hair?


----------



## Holla

SuchaLady said:


> Someone, anyone, tell me natural hair is easier than transitioning hair?


 
I think so. 

Transitioning is the worst to me. Different textures. More tangles.  Less curl definition because the straight hair weighs down the curly part of the strand.   A mess.  I didn't use braids/weaves/wigs so I had to deal with my hair everyday.


----------



## SuchaLady

Well that is reassuring. I literally find every excuse in the world to not wash my hair  And Im tired of looking like Fuzzy Wuzzy the bear. It takes a pound of gel to put my hair in a ponytail 



Holla said:


> I think so.
> 
> Transitioning is the worst to me. Different textures. More tangles.  Less curl definition because the straight hair weighs down the curly part of the strand.   A mess.  I didn't use braids/weaves/wigs so I had to deal with my hair everyday.


----------



## pearlific1

KidneyBean86 said:


> Holy crap! I just realized I am 10 months post. My hair is roughly 85 percent natural at this point.



Girl, that's great! I will be 10 months post next week and my hair is only 20-25% natural.  It will take forever for my hair to be fully natural.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady said:


> I still havent washed my hair



Me Either . Going 2-3 weeks without washing has been awesome. I'm most likely going to continue. I may wash within the next day or two though ....I'm SO looking foward to it (sarcasm).


----------



## SuchaLady

Ugh. Can't prolong it anymore. *turns on pandora and starts to detangle* guess I have to wash tonight.


----------



## SuchaLady

I washed my hair. Ugh it was terrible. Not the actual washing part either. I call myself trying to do a textured style. No. Never. Not ever again. I'm sure I will look at hot mess tomorrow. :


----------



## SuchaLady

And Karens Body Beautiful hydrating whatever it's called is $17 worth of junk. I'm debating on whether or not I should attempt to return that mess to Target.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Well, Ladies, I couldn't resist.  I big chopped! My relaxed hair wasn't giving me problems but my natural hair was giving me that come hither stare -- I couldn't resist! 

My transition lasted 16.5 months. I tried to cut about an extra 0.5-1" into my natural hair.  Afterwards I gave myself the works:

Chelate
Protein DC
Moisture DC
Black tea rinse
Massaged scalp with alma oil
I also made my first ever batch of flaxseed gel and mixed 3:2 with Long Aid curl activator gel to do a flat twist out.  
I am in love.

Here are the before and after pics (includes my last length check for a _very_ long time.)
[URL=http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/sbvenus/media/bfb47157-46d1-47f9-877e-4542c0f09f00.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff376/sbvenus/bfb47157-46d1-47f9-877e-4542c0f09f00.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/sbvenus/media/CAM00493.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff376/sbvenus/CAM00493.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/sbvenus/media/CAM00499.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff376/sbvenus/CAM00499.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/sbvenus/media/CAM00506.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff376/sbvenus/CAM00506.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## caliscurls

HappyAtLast great post! It seems like everyday I'm thinking about chopping now. My hair is almost the same length as yours and I'm 15 months post on the 26th. It's a mental struggle bcz I love my natural hair and don't wear my hair down anyway...so that length I'm obsessing about cutting is never seen :-/  I've come to realize that I might subconsciously be afraid it won't grow that long again after I chop. 

Your hair looks great!! Congrats on taking the next step!


----------



## HappyAtLast

caliscurls said:


> HappyAtLast great post! It seems like everyday I'm thinking about chopping now. My hair is almost the same length as yours and I'm 15 months post on the 26th. It's a mental struggle bcz I love my natural hair and don't wear my hair down anyway...so that length I'm obsessing about cutting is never seen :-/  I've come to realize that I might subconsciously be afraid it won't grow that long again after I chop.
> 
> Your hair looks great!! Congrats on taking the next step!


caliscurls Thanks! I rarely showed my length either. I was always in a wig or a bun or in a set so tight that I looked SL!  I only flat ironed 2-3 times in 8 months.

What really took the dread out of me losing all that length is truly knowing that if I could grow it long once then I can do it again! You can too!  Btw, that is the longest my hair has been EVER. Before the boards I never got past SL!


----------



## caliscurls

HappyAtLast said:


> What really took the dread out of me losing all that length is truly knowing that if I could grow it long once then I can do it again! You can too!  Btw, that is the longest my hair has been EVER. Before the boards I never got past SL!



You're such a positive (and realistic) thinker! Thanks HappyAtLast  this is the longest my hair has ever been too which is probably why I'm so paranoid, lol!! But I think that chop will be inevitable in July/August especially after seeing your post. You have me motivated!


----------



## trclemons

caliscurls said:


> HappyAtLast great post! It seems like everyday I'm thinking about chopping now. My hair is almost the same length as yours and I'm 15 months post on the 26th. It's a mental struggle bcz I love my natural hair and don't wear my hair down anyway...so that length I'm obsessing about cutting is never seen :-/  I've come to realize that I might subconsciously be afraid it won't grow that long again after I chop.
> 
> Your hair looks great!! Congrats on taking the next step!


caliscurls  I will be 18 months post this Saturday and I think I may have the same fear.  Originally, I was going to transition for 3 years, but I've been building my courage to BC in 2 years.  Stay tuned!!!


----------



## caliscurls

trclemons said:


> caliscurls  I will be 18 months post this Saturday and I think I may have the same fear.  Originally, I was going to transition for 3 years, but I've been building my courage to BC in 2 years.  Stay tuned!!!



trclemons you don't have long to go hang in there! I think that if I'm natural APL or a little longer before I chop I'll be okay mentally   At its longest before I started on LHCF my hair was scratching APL....and that was a first at the time.  

 I'm going to work on my courage like you, lol!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

HappyAtLast

CONGRATS! I cannot wait to get there. I'm inching though


----------



## sharifeh

So the back of my head is natural... It's not long enough to put up anymore so I'm using a clip in 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

A random curl!


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> A random curl!



Omg...yall are making me want to cut a piece of hair off!!!!


----------



## Holla

SuchaLady said:


> A random curl!


 
That's the best feeling. When I first started transitioing, I hated it. The only times I was straight  was after washing my hair and seeing random curls that looked like yours.  That kept me motivated to stick with it because I didn't want to perm again to lose random curls.  Truth be told, that is one of the FEW things keeping me from perming now. I want to see more curls. 




~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I went and got my hair straightened yesterday. I had chopped off random straight ends last week so I needed the stylist to even my hair out a bit so that it didn't look crazy when straight.  I specifically told him to TRIM -not cut - but TRIM my hair. Why that fool was talking about CUTTING off an inch, inch and a half? Oh no. I was like HALF-INCH TRIM!  I was stern. I made him show me what he was cutting and I kept looking down at the floor to see what he cut off.  I was NOT playing!  He knew I meant business.


----------



## KidneyBean86

SuchaLady said:


> A random curl!



Pretty hair!!!


----------



## shyekiera

How do u ladies prefer to do your twist outs..individual twists or flat twists


----------



## TamaraShaniece

shyekiera said:


> How do u ladies prefer to do your twist outs..individual twists or flat twists



shyekiera 
I think I do I individuals more than flat twist because it's easier for me to pull my hair back on a few flexi rods to sleep. But when my roots start to flatten out, I'll do flat twist. I have been doing more flat twists due to the high humidity now.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Delete......


----------



## divachyk

What a pretty curl SuchaLady!


----------



## Britt

shyekiera said:


> How do u ladies prefer to do your twist outs..individual twists or flat twists



Flat twists for sure. I actually prefer cornrow braid outs on transitioning hair. the results look most consistent from root to tip.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> What a pretty curl SuchaLady!



  Thank you divachyk  This is really rather exciting (as long as I'm not washing my hair ) have you given up stretching?


----------



## SuchaLady

KidneyBean86 said:


> Pretty hair!!!



KidneyBean86 Thank you


----------



## Holla

I JUST realized that twist outs keep your hair relatively detangled even if the twist out is old.  I could detangle in the shower until every strand had been properly detangled…. it would not matter. My wash n go hair gets more and more tangled as the days go by.  Yet a twist out will look old but the hairs will not tangle. hmmm…..


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Random Texture Shots: FYI I'm horrible at Texture Shots 





Whatcha' think I am? I'm thinking a 4a/4b mixerplexed


----------



## shyekiera

So I attempted twist out..fail....
I don't think I have enough natural hair....I washed my hair yesterday and lost a lot of relaxed ends..they are snapping...I guess I need to do a protein treatment..

I guess I will be buying a wig..I can't do anything with my hair


----------



## KidneyBean86

I had a dream last night about my hair being a TWA forever so I think I will pause my thoughts of BCing for a while.....


----------



## KidneyBean86

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Random Texture Shots: FYI I'm horrible at Texture Shots
> 
> View attachment 265181
> View attachment 265183
> View attachment 265185
> 
> Whatcha' think I am? I'm thinking a 4a/4b mixerplexed



It looks like a mix of 4a and 4b. You won't really know for sure until you cut the relaxed ends off.


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Random Texture Shots: FYI I'm horrible at Texture Shots   Whatcha' think I am? I'm thinking a 4a/4b mixerplexed



This looks like a 3c/4a to me. The waves are too loose to be a 4b. 4b is more like tight zig zags.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Random Texture Shots: FYI I'm horrible at Texture Shots   Whatcha' think I am? I'm thinking a 4a/4b mixerplexed



3c/maybe some 4a tendencies.


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft

I am not transitioning or anything , but it looks like 3c/4a to me .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo

We welcome you and your gawjus mane  lol

Also thanks for the feedback all KidneyBean86, havilland, Britt and DoDo

So 3c/4a seems like the winner...SO I'm gonna go with it. Thanks .


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thinking about cutting my hair into a bob.  I have so much breakage in my nape and crown from wearing wet buns every day, that when I wear my hair straight/down it just looks a choppy mess.  I have long strands, short strands, medium strands etc.  So I think I just need it cut into a style, long enough where my braidouts still look decent and I can still pin it up, but short enough where the shorter layers dont look crazy.  Off to search for pictures.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@tapioca_pudding 

How about a long tapered bob? That way you camouflage the breakage with the stacking effect in the back and you can keep your length in the front. Also a braidout would look really stylish and trendy. Almost like a curly bob.

It could look similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWLq50YooZg


----------



## tapioca_pudding

EnExitStageLeft Thank you for that video, her hair is really cute!  Yeah maybe I'll leave some length in the front so I'll have more to play around with and won't feel so bald lol.  Thanks so much!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

tapioca_pudding said:


> @EnExitStageLeft Thank you for that video, her hair is really cute!  Yeah maybe I'll leave some length in the front so I'll have more to play around with and won't feel so bald lol.  Thanks so much!



No problem . I'm all about a laid bob. I kept a bob circa 2008/09


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Back to Air Dried Hair I went....


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Back to Air Dried Hair I went....



thats a beautiful bun!


----------



## coolsista-paris

6 moths post... getting close to 7 already! 

this second transition is going by fast.

new growth:




and stretched 




exciting 

i will take at least 2 years to get back to between apl and bsl ( if i retain,otherwise thats 3 years lol). and 3-4 years to get back to bsb i guess. 

i know my hair now so maybe this second time being natural will be a success and i will see retention ( i hope so).....

i think i used to straighten with an iron that didnt work for me back then. my hair broke with it.  (i should have tried another flat iron before relaxing at 6 years natural)..... oh well.....


----------



## SuchaLady

I have to wash my hair Wednesday for school Thursday. FML.


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Back to Air Dried Hair I went....



What texture is your hair?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera said:


> What texture is your hair?



I thought I was 4a/b. But I posted some texture shots a couple post up and most think I look more 3c/4a. So I'm just going that because to be completely honest I was kinda just guessing. I'm pretty lost with the whole hair typing thing lol.

coolsista-paris

You have quite a bit of new growth for 6 months. Thats awesome. You look up and you'll be APL in no time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Didn't you just wash it? Or are you going for a more specific style?


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I thought I was 4a/b. But I posted some texture shots a couple post up and most think I look more 3c/4a. So I'm just going that because to be completely honest I was kinda just guessing. I'm pretty lost with the whole hair typing thing lol.



And I saw those pics...duh
Your texture is so nice...and slicks down beautifully
 I think I am like 4z..lol.  I can't even get mine to lay down


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

^^^^Have you tried using a heavy duty detangling brush to smooth, like the denman or tangle teezer (I love the tangle teezer for smoothing only, it sucks for detangling). I seriously think that helps whip my edges into submission lol. Also what gel do you use? It could be that too.


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady  Didn't you just wash it? Or are you going for a more specific style?




EnExitStageLeft I did and attempted a braid out. It was laughable.  I'm just going to wash and do a bun.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Oh ok, What was wrong with it? Too Frizzy? It may be your styler. 

As for Wed., maybe you can cowash to make it easier on yourself. I chelated yesterday and Poo' won't be touching my hair for the next month


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ^^^^Have you tried using a heavy duty detangling brush to smooth, like the denman or tangle teezer (I love the tangle teezer for smoothing only, it sucks for detangling). I seriously think that helps whip my edges into submission lol. Also what gel do you use? It could be that too.


I am scared of the den man...will research the tangle teezer. I have tried softee  gel, ampro(which is great on my relaxed hair) and ecostyler.  My hair still ends up frizzy?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera

Try Layering your gel. 

How to: Use your water based moisturizer of choice, then apply your gel and seal it in with a few drops of oil, Re-apply a bit more gel if need be. 

Once your done re-apply your satin scarf for a few minutes (10-20) and you should be good to go.


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I thought I was 4a/b. But I posted some texture shots a couple post up and most think I look more 3c/4a. So I'm just going that because to be completely honest I was kinda just guessing. I'm pretty lost with the whole hair typing thing lol.  coolsista-paris  You have quite a bit of new growth for 6 months. Thats awesome. You look up and you'll be APL in no time.



you think so?  i always feel like its not growing enough. in inches ànd in time.
but i was happy when i checked it out and found this new groWth. motivated me even more!
i thought " ok, it is growing".

i dont know if i should or not call myself a slow grower.

in anycase ive decided that im gonna ps the heck out if this hair for at least 2 years in order to get that length back. retention pleaaaaaaaaaase!

by the Way; i also think you are around 3c/4a.

i am mostly 4 b.


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera Which Eco are you using? Im just now realizing that are level 10 Eco Stylers are not created equally. I have the Krystal and the Olive, both level 10. The Olive is much stiffer than the Krystal. Im going to apply it a little more heavily next wash day. Ive been using the same amount as I did on my relaxed hair.


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shyekiera
> 
> Try Layering your gel.
> 
> How to: Use your water based moisturizer of choice, then apply your gel and seal it in with a few drops of oil, Re-apply a bit more gel if need be.
> 
> Once your done re-apply your satin scarf for a few minutes (10-20) and you should be good to go.



So put the oil on top of the gel? I'm gonna try that...I've been doing moisturizer..oil..gel


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> shyekiera Which Eco are you using? Im just now realizing that are level 10 Eco Stylers are not created equally. I have the Krystal and the Olive, both level 10. The Olive is much stiffer than the Krystal. Im going to apply it a little more heavily next wash day. Ive been using the same amount as I did on my relaxed hair.



I'm not sure which one I had...but I will purchase the olive this weekend and try it out..thanks for your help!!!

Eta: I just went through and layered the gel in...used a wig brush..don't know why I stopped using it...it gets through all my layers better..I just don't like the balls on the end...

I don't have a satin scarf so i will invest in one of those also...does satin hold the moisture in better?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera 

Yes, a satin scarf will kees the edges smooth and the hair supple. I definitely recommend investing in one. 

Also, I add the oil after gel to "scrunch the crunch" before the crunch even starts. It also helps control a bit of frizz. I usually add tad bit more gel after the oil for good measure (mostly for my outrageous baby hair).


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shyekiera
> 
> Yes, a satin scarf will kees the edges smooth and the hair supple. I definitely recommend investing in one.
> 
> Also, I add the oil after gel to "scrunch the crunch" before the crunch even starts. It also helps control a bit of frizz. I usually add tad bit more gel after the oil for good measure (mostly for my outrageous baby hair).



Satin it is...I've vern using cotton


----------



## SuchaLady

That may very well be your issue. Dry hair will not lay down. It won't happen 



shyekiera said:


> Satin it is...I've vern using cotton


----------



## SuchaLady

Watching natural hair videos for edge inspiration   Her edges are laid to the heavens. That's what I'm talking about. 

http://youtu.be/thg16y-NAK0


----------



## shyekiera

OK so I'm looking at twist out videos n I really like the look of the twist outs with perm rods...what I am confused about is...couldn't u get the same look with just the perm rods alone, or the the twists elongate the curl?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I need to stop telling myself that "I can't wait to have natural hair" and start saying, "I can't wait to have longer natural hair".  I keep getting tempted to cut it all off because 1) it's hot as Hades, 2) I love my curls 3) the two textures are annoying.  But then I remind myself that I don't like myself with super short hair and it's not flattering, so I need to remain chill.


----------



## Rocky91

shyekiera said:


> OK so I'm looking at twist out videos n I really like the look of the twist outs with perm rods...what I am confused about is...couldn't u get the same look with just the perm rods alone, or the the twists elongate the curl?



It's much faster, at least for me, to do a twist and curl vs a regular perm rod set.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

Sooo I've been MIA for months now, sorry... We bought a house, which was a foreclosure but we got a great deal but Major Stress so my hair had to take a back seat. I normally always wear my hair straight, wash and set, flat iron abd wrap at night but I put box braids in a few weeks ago and love it! It's just my hair, no fake hair so it's so easy to manage I just wash in braids, let it air dry and rebraid each braid! I'm currently 22 months post relaxer and I was about an inch and a half from APL when I put them in so hopefully I will be APL+ when I take them out in sept!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

coolsista-paris

I'm a slow grower, so trust me I know the feeling. At 6 months my hair wasn't the length that yours is now. Do you scalp oil? Maybe that can boost your growth a bit.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I don't know if it's just my texture but I feel like my hair isn't growing at all....


----------



## SuchaLady

KidneyBean86 said:


> I don't know if it's just my texture but I feel like my hair isn't growing at all....



What texture do you have? My back is loser and it can be mistaken for stagnant growth. I legit sat and tried to recall any trauma that may have happened to my scalp back there


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris  I'm a slow grower, so trust me I know the feeling. At 6 months my hair wasn't the length that yours is now. Do you scalp oil? Maybe that can boost your growth a bit.



all right then. im maybe just average grower. or fast because of the warm weather ... the  it will get back to normal or slow in winter.

i dont scalp oil. too lazy, and i have fine hair which will end up weighed down.
i will try in winter though.
when i was young apparently my hair "grew line weeds " as per my aunts and grandma. what happened ?? lol
as little: we run, play around, no stress....

ive realized that since 3 months i feel better because of: working out. i also do dring some mineral water sometimes (it has magnesium and calcium in it).
its been 3 Weeks since my nails are hard and growing like years ago, they are not breaking.

i realized when i had lost my edges, i would scalp oil te edged with castor oil (once a week+ massage every single day without oil); my edges filled back  ! took less that 2 months to see results. massaging does work


----------



## KidneyBean86

SuchaLady said:


> What texture do you have? My back is loser and it can be mistaken for stagnant growth. I legit sat and tried to recall any trauma that may have happened to my scalp back there



I really have no idea. I know it's 4 something. My back appears to be very loose though.


----------



## sweetpea7

Blow dried my hair and gonna wand curl it tomorrow so I can see my fav Bruno Mars tomorrow night!!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

I can't wait for my hair to be natural. All I'm gonna do is wear big old curly puffs.


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris  I'm a slow grower, so trust me I know the feeling. At 6 months my hair wasn't the length that yours is now. Do you scalp oil? Maybe that can boost your growth a bit.



oh and the other change since february: i stopped taking birth  control pills.  took them for years...


----------



## shyekiera

sweetpea7 said:


> Blow dried my hair and gonna wand curl it tomorrow so I can see my fav Bruno Mars tomorrow night!!!!!



Omg that is going to be a great show...have fun!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

coolsista-paris

I stopped birth control a while back. To many issues. My health has been better overall since.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I might DC/Cowash again tonight. The DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream got my hair feeling some type of way and I can't take it .


----------



## SuchaLady

Gonna do a light blowdry today. I want to be cute with laid edges again


----------



## shyekiera

Ecostlyer on clearance...50 percent off at CVS


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Ecostlyer on clearance...50 percent off at CVS



I hate you. I'm about to get back in my car. Smh


----------



## Mische

tapioca_pudding said:


> I need to stop telling myself that "I can't wait to have natural hair" and start saying, "I can't wait to have longer natural hair".  I keep getting tempted to cut it all off because 1) it's hot as Hades, 2) I love my curls 3) the two textures are annoying.  But then I remind myself that I don't like myself with super short hair and it's not flattering, so I need to remain chill.



This is so true for me. Every time I think about cutting it off early, I remind myself how unhappy I'd be with short (to me) hair. I'd hate to cut too soon and then be unhappy with my hair. I don't think I'd ever be tempted to relax again--I can't begin to explain how much I do NOT miss that process--but to be safe I need to wait until it's long enough to put in a struggle bun.

Mjon912 hey, we're both 22mos post! How long are you looking to go for your transition?

Keep the pics coming ladies.  I love seeing new growth pics.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> I hate you. I'm about to get back in my car. Smh



Lol..seems to be a staple in here so I wanted to let yall know..I'm going back tomorrow...did anyone use the protein version?


----------



## shyekiera

Since my relaxed ends have completely broken if in the back'..I have decided to end the ponytail...I have slicked my hair down into two crown braids(lovin the waves)...this weekend I with braid my hair up into a Mohawk with a twist out roller set


----------



## SuchaLady

My universal comb attachment does not fit my blow dryer. The universe does not want my hair to be cute. I dont wear makeup but maybe I should start. I cant be losing all the way  around


----------



## shyekiera

Has anyone used avocado as a protein treatment?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady 

Just use the tension method and once everything is done go throughout the entire head with the blow dryer and a wide tooth comb. It'll have the same effect. 

shyekiera 

No, but I want too. The protein on gets good reviews on youtube. I've actually never used a protein gel at all.


----------



## kellistarr

Mische said:


> This is so true for me. Every time I think about cutting it off early, I remind myself how unhappy I'd be with short (to me) hair. I'd hate to cut too soon and then be unhappy with my hair. I don't think I'd ever be tempted to relax again--I can't begin to explain how much I do NOT miss that process--but to be safe I need to wait until it's long enough to put *in a struggle bun.*



Ha!  This gave me a chuckle.  I love how LHCF ladies will give a style a hilarious tag like this one.


----------



## SuchaLady

Well some tape, a screwdriver, and a comb attachment later I have blow dried hair    




Thanks for the rec EnExitStageLeft. I definitely need to work on my blowdry skills. It it actually went well.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> Has anyone used avocado as a protein treatment?



i used to do this. avocado, egg, yogurt and olive or almond oil .

my hair was soft. its not hard protein ( the yogurt makes it feel like hard protein and càn strip if you dont use oil with it).

i likef it though. i used to do this mix every week on my first natural journey. 

i rememener i used to moisturize with glycerin, water and almond oil. my hair was so soft ( i didnt know i needed to seal though, now i know).

s curl gel is still my staple. it makes my hair moisturized.


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris  I stopped birth control a while back. To many issues. My health has been better overall since.



i hope for me too. it will take long to see total changements as i only stopped in february after taking it for years.
i have high blood pressure, some birth conr pills are not good in this case.

im gonna ve mixing lots of smoothies (fruits and veggie). 
i need protein but: im not a fan of meat, nor milk, nor yogurts......,

i need to find protein somewhere else. seems i dont like things that have it


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft. I am gonna try it since its on clearance...I usually use ampro protein I just hate the Brown color


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> i used to do this. avocado, egg, yogurt and olive or almond oil .
> 
> my hair was soft. its not hard protein ( the yogurt makes it feel like hard protein and càn strip if you dont use oil with it).
> 
> i likef it though. i used to do this mix every week on my first natural journey.
> 
> i rememener i used to moisturize with glycerin, water and almond oil. my hair was so soft ( i didnt know i needed to seal though, now i know).
> 
> s curl gel is still my staple. it makes my hair moisturized.



Ok..I am gonna try the avocado oil.
 and egg tomorrow....thanks for reminding me about s curl!!!!  It really did a good job at moisturizing...though I have never tried the gel.
I have glycerin too..May need to try that


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I used the Loreal Sleek It Humidity and Heat Protectant Spray (http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6330203) to flat iron this morning randomly.. Lawd.  I wanted to try it out now because I'm (possibly) getting my hair cut this weekend and I need my hair to be sleek and straight so I'll get a good cut.  I got a pretty good/straight blowdry and the flat iron is lovely - very flat and silky.  Im hoping this isn't a fluke and I can replicate this on Saturday.  Hard to capture in a picture; I tried taking some pics but the silkiness (lol) doesn't come off in photo.

I still want to try the Inphenom mist though.  I don't think its supposed to help with frizz like the Loreal is, but I still want to try it out.

ETA: It's funny how different hair color looks when hair is wet/curly vs dry/straight.  I love it both ways but it's just a difference.


----------



## caliscurls

This is random but I know you all can identify. Yesterday I cut the literally 3 scraggly relaxed hairs hanging off a section in the back because I could tell the natural hair needed to be dusted. Well I pulled the hair down (you know I couldn't resist) and it looks like I'm 1/2 inch away from APL. At 1 week shy of 15 months post I keep looking at the picture and subconsciously telling myself that can't be right..I feel like such a goober.   

 But I'm pretty sure I'll end my transition this summer. Prior to me getting a hold and stabilizing my hair for the transition I had a great deal of breakage (last summer) then I used this brush for straightening hair (like a dummy) and it ripped my hair at the line of demarcation (last fall) so I'm thinking the cut is wise so I don't have a lot of splits when I BC. I do have a split ender but I'm paranoid it may not be dusting the shorter hairs (I have no proof..this is just me being a goob, lol)....   

Does anyone feel certain their Split Ender is getting their shorter hairs????

Edit: added picture


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> Ok..I am gonna try the avocado oil. and egg tomorrow....thanks for reminding me about s curl!!!!  It really did a good job at moisturizing...though I have never tried the gel. I have glycerin too..May need to try that



lol i thought you were talking about a real avocado that you mix. lol i used to use a real one lol.

cant cônfirm about the oil though.. i didnt use it that much.  i find it similar to almond oil în texture.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need a trim so badly. Its fairly even but these dead ends gotta go. My hair is actually retaining length quite well. Who knew all I had to do was ignore it? Cause Lord knows


----------



## baddison

roll, tuck, pin.....and headband.


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> lol i thought you were talking about a real avocado that you mix. lol i used to use a real one lol.
> 
> cant cônfirm about the oil though.. i didnt use it that much.  i find it similar to almond oil în texture.



My message typed up wrong..grammar mistake....I do mean a real avocado,oil,and egg..lol.....sorry forgot the punctuation


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> My message typed up wrong..grammar mistake....I do mean a real avocado,oil,and egg..lol.....sorry forgot the punctuation



oh all right. then i reconfirm everything i said. lol

i used all real ingredients. hair felt nice


----------



## coolsista-paris

baddison said:


> roll, tuck, pin.....and headband.



seems all natural . and there you go , got a protective style there ;-)


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> oh all right. then i reconfirm everything i said. lol
> 
> i used all real ingredients. hair felt nice



I bought some honey to add to it...


----------



## KidneyBean86

I really need to learn to put the freaking scissors down! Ugh. 

My name is Kidneybean86 and I have a cutting my hair problem...


----------



## MzRhonda

KidneyBean86 said:


> I really need to learn to put the freaking scissors down! Ugh.
> 
> My name is Kidneybean86 and I have a cutting my hair problem...



KidneyBean86 you are not alone.....I want short hair though.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My hair is feeling a bit parched. I'm going to Co-Cleanse and DC tomorrow. Hopefully it helps it out. My hair hasn't been this dry in FOR-EV-ER!


----------



## KidneyBean86

Does anyone have an suggestions on a good DC? After "trimming" my hair, I realized that my hair is really dry.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^I love Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner for some quick moisture.


----------



## KidneyBean86

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^I love Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner for some quick moisture.



tapioca_pudding, where I can I find this product? Is it in stores or would I have to buy it online?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

KidneyBean86 I get it at Ulta!  I get the small size cuz I'm cheap LOL but I only need a little; it spreads really nicely.  It's in a blue bottle.  Makes my hair super soft and moist.


----------



## nemi95

I see it at TJ Maxx sometimes.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> I bought some honey to add to it...



good idea. i used to do that sometimes: SOFT HAIR


----------



## KidneyBean86

So um...as of 5 minutes ago I became 95 percent natural...It was totally on an impulse...Sigh...

I'm doing a deep condition now to stop that urge from hitting 100 percent...I'm not ready...lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

KidneyBean86 said:


> So um...as of 5 minutes ago I became 95 percent natural...It was totally on an impulse...Sigh...  I'm doing a deep condition now to stop that urge from hitting 100 percent...I'm not ready...lol



slow doWn ! lol


----------



## shyekiera

My hair felt so dry even though it was wet...??
Meanwhile I am sitting here with all types of good on my head


----------



## Cattypus1

KidneyBean86 said:


> So um...as of 5 minutes ago I became 95 percent natural...It was totally on an impulse...Sigh...  I'm doing a deep condition now to stop that urge from hitting 100 percent...I'm not ready...lol


That's how it started for me and I went 100!  I'm loving that my ends curl now!


----------



## PlainJane

After washing my hair today I can no longer see myself transitioning for three years. If I have twelve inches of growth in two years then that's enough for me! 


Also, for those of you that wash your hair in sections, do you condition in sections too?


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^ I'm torn between hacking all this mess off now  and transitioning two more years. The thing is either way I'm gonna wear weave for two more years so I may as well cut the hair off. But that would make it so permanent


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PlainJane

EXACTLY! I was all for the 3-4 year transition until about 3 months ago. April 26, 2015 is my cut off point...period. But I will big chop as soon as December if I feel like it .


----------



## shyekiera

You girls are patient.... I Chopping after a year


----------



## Nightingale

Today I bantu knotted my hair for a knot out. My bun is getting boring so I'm giving this style a shot.


----------



## shyekiera

Nightingale said:


> Today I bantu knotted my hair for a knot out. My bun is getting boring so I'm giving this style a shot.



Oohh.can u post your results?


----------



## shyekiera

Does anyone use the split ender? Does it really work?


----------



## shyekiera

Does anyone use the split ender? Does it really work?


----------



## Nightingale

shyekiera said:


> Oohh.can u post your results?



I'll post when I unravel them. 
*crosses fingers that its presentable*


----------



## baddison

shyekiera said:


> Does anyone use the split ender? Does it really work?



Yup. Used the split ender when I was relaxed, about 2 times per year.  it really does work.  it actually "snips" away any split hairs along the shaft of the hair.  And then at the very end it merely dusts.  It always left my hair feeling very smoothed when i was done.  Never had any fly-aways whenever I used it.  Now that I'm transitions, I haven't touched it....so I cannot speak to how it works for natural hair.  i would imagine you'd probably have to get your hair at least semi-straight in order for the split ender to move thru the hair shaft as smoothly as it needs.


----------



## baddison

PlainJane said:


> After washing my hair today I can no longer see myself transitioning for three years. If I have twelve inches of growth in two years then that's enough for me!
> 
> 
> *Also, for those of you that wash your hair in sections, do you condition in sections too*?



yes, I wash my hair in sections, then i condition in those same sections.  I even apply my moisturizing products in those same sections.  this way, my transitioning hair doesn't have any opportunity to re-tangle.  When i'm finally ready to style, I simply finger-comb my style, combining all the sections together again.


----------



## PlainJane

shyekiera said:


> Does anyone use the split ender? Does it really work?


I have it and love it! It's the only hair tool I've splurged on besides my flat iron and it was definitely worth it. I've only used it twice tho. It's almost time for me to use again.


----------



## PlainJane

baddison said:


> yes, I wash my hair in sections, then i condition in those same sections.  I even apply my moisturizing products in those same sections.  this way, my transitioning hair doesn't have any opportunity to re-tangle.  When i'm finally ready to style, I simply finger-comb my style, combining all the sections together again.


Are your sections twisted or braided? I keep my sections braided while I shampoo, then unbraid a section, add conditioner to that section, then braid it again. Repeat for all sections. I'm trying to cut down the length of my wash days but  afraid my hair won't get thoroughly conditioned if it's still sectioned off.


----------



## sweetpea7

Got senegalese twists on Saturday. I feel so free! i dont have to manipulate my hair for like 5 weeks, I'm in love with them


----------



## pearlific1

I straightened my hair last night to trim and I was FLOORED by how much it had grown. The last time I straightened my hair was back in Jan and that was only a small section in the front I needed done to blend a half wig.

I'm transitioning from texlaxed hair and I wear buns or a puff 24/7. When my hair is curly, it hovers between ear and neck length. My hair straightened was grazing APL.  It was good to finally see my hair showing length. I ended up trimming off 2". It feels good to see progress since curly hair often hides it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So I'm 4 months post... and I just got a haircut smh.  My back is really short (1" in some areas) so that part is COMPLETELY natural, curls up when wet and everything.  My front is still fairly long compared to the back.  I'm still not planning to big chop and just maintain this style as it grows out. I'll likely just keep getting trims on the front until the natural hair grows out to the same length. I dunno, Im trying to figure out a plan because I definitely wasn't expecting this.  I also gotta figure out what to do after my workouts in the morning, because half my head is 100% natural and curly, and the other half is like 30% natural with straight ends.    Lawd....  I'll definitely be wearing my hair straight most weekends until I can figure out a braidout style that looks nice; might have to wait until I get more length in the back.


----------



## MzRhonda

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I'm 4 months post... and I just got a haircut smh.  *My back is really short (1" in some areas) so that part is COMPLETELY natural, curls up when wet and everything.*  My front is still fairly long compared to the back.  I'm still not planning to big chop and just maintain this style as it grows out. I'll likely just keep getting trims on the front until the natural hair grows out to the same length. I dunno, Im trying to figure out a plan because I definitely wasn't expecting this.  I also gotta figure out what to do after my workouts in the morning, because* half my head is 100% natural and curly, and the other half is like 30% natural with straight ends*.    Lawd....  I'll definitely be wearing my hair straight most weekends until I can figure out a braidout style that looks nice; might have to wait until I get more length in the back.



The bolded sounds like my hair, most of my back is natural because when I began to transition my hair was pretty short anyway and I love the way it curls up on its own.......my top and front middle is longer and has longer relaxed ends so nothing looks good except for wearing it straight and curled.

My ideal would be a short tapered natural cut.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

MzRhonda I definitely feel you.. I'm working out tomorrow morning so I'll get to really see how my hair looks after a workout and what I can do to make it look decent, etc.  I'm kinda not looking forward to it lol.


----------



## baddison

PlainJane said:


> Are your sections twisted or braided? I keep my sections braided while I shampoo, then unbraid a section, add conditioner to that section, then braid it again. Repeat for all sections. I'm trying to cut down the length of my wash days but  afraid my hair won't get thoroughly conditioned if it's still sectioned off.



I usually twist and then clamp each section while I go around and "service" each section.  I deep condition in twists.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Prepoo'ed overnight using EVCO and I just got done Co-Cleansing w/ Ouidad Curl Cowash. I'm sitting here w/ a turbie twist right now for 20-30 minutes and will apply my DC when I'm done. 

I should have done this mess this past weekend, but I seriously had NO time. So today will suffice.


----------



## Honey Bee

I need some more hair yall. This transition is taking too daggone long.






So....er.....um...tell me about growth aids.  Have you used them? Did you see results?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

honeybee

I've used both topical (scalp oils and such) and internal (hair vitamins....liquid and tablet, B12 Shots). And personally I got the best growth when taking vitamins preferably Liquid Vitamins. I use to use the Swansons Mineral Max I think its called?...Don't quote me. But When I used it I did notice a bit of a boost in my growth. I honestly don't know why I stop taking it. I also used Hairfinity for a bit, but wasn't consistent.


----------



## nemi95

Same over here. Sections of the back of my hair is 100% natural while The front is probably 50% natural. Did my first real wash n go this weekend. I loved how the back curled up. I had to pin parts of the front up because I was looking crazy with all those straight ends. I'm BSL but if I chop I'll probably go back to SL. I'm not ready for that. Looks like I will have to continue alternating braidouts and flat ironing.


----------



## caliscurls

Well after agonizing over it for weeks I finally big chopped late last week. I am SO glad I did, I feel like I've been reunited with an old friend, lol. I really missed my curls and the ease of my natural hair but I do feel like I'm kinda starting over..
- my buns are so puny, lol! Time to break out the homemade satin donut 
- braided styles don't stay the way they used to..have to use more pins  
- the sides are sooo much shorter than the back. The back is a little past APL, the front is well everywhere from ear length to shoulder length. 
- the texture is bangin'
- the thickness is awesome 
- I already know from the past that wash n go's are not my friend so they will rarely be done
- my routine may not change much, I'm going to stick to keeping it stretched or straight. It's just a matter if styling. 

At first I thought I was going to regret not waiting longer but I couldn't be happier. NOW the growth journey really starts. Everyday I want to play in it but contain myself. I'm really looking forward to seeing it flourish from here.


----------



## caliscurls

Honey Bee said:


> I need some more hair yall. This transition is taking too daggone long.  So....er.....um...tell me about growth aids.  Have you used them? Did you see results?



I just started drinking whey protein shakes daily after my workouts and read somewhere it also helps with hair growth. It may be something for you to check out. I'll be taking note but I'm also using liquid gold products so may not be able to narrow down between the two.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

CaliCurls 

 on your Big Chop!


----------



## caliscurls

EnExitStageLeft said:


> CaliCurls  on your Big Chop!



Thanks  I'll finally be able to get that pretty wave I see in your hair EnExitStageLeft when it's pulled back.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@CaliCurls

Thanks for the sweet compliment . Speaking of styles....Have you done a wash and go yet? That's the first style I plan to do when I BC. I cannot wait . 

If I'm not mistaken you're like a 3c/4a too right? If so I can live vicariously through you until then lol.


----------



## caliscurls

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @CaliCurls  Thanks for the sweet compliment . Speaking of styles....Have you done a wash and go yet? That's the first style I plan to do when I BC. I cannot wait .  If I'm not mistaken you're like a 3c/4a too right? If so I can live vicariously through you until then lol.



Lol EnExitStageLeft  yep I've got a mix of 4a/b and 3c. It's really interesting to see all the different patterns. I used to do wash n go's all the time before I relaxed and they were so darn cute but I paid for it with single strand knots and and tangles. They will be a rarity this time around. I might try some on vacation in late July though since I'll be swimming a lot. It'll just be easier. If I do I'll post for ya


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been so stressed out trying to figure out how this haircut is going to affect my transition that I didn't even take a moment to be excited that my entire back half is NATURAL and I can play in the curls.   I can try products etc to see what works and what doesn't.  That gave me a ray of sunshine when I realized that.

Im still a bit anxious trying to figure out how this transition is going to go, but I can just take it day by day and see how my hair grows out.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

caliscurls said:


> Lol @EnExitStageLeft  yep I've got a mix of 4a/b and 3c. It's really interesting to see all the different patterns. I used to do wash n go's all the time before I relaxed and they were so darn cute but I paid for it with single strand knots and and tangles. They will be a rarity this time around.* I might try some on vacation in late July though since I'll be swimming a lot. It'll just be easier. If I do I'll post for ya*



Thanks Girl! 

What gels did you use to use? 

I've got a couple on my list already. Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha, Homemade Flaxseed Gel, Kinky Kurly Curling Custard and Pink/Black Eco Styler.


----------



## Nightingale

shyekiera said:


> Oohh.can u post your results?



After two days of drying, my results were not so great. Next time I'll do the knots on dry hair and in more consistently sized sections.


----------



## naija24

caliscurls said:


> Well after agonizing over it for weeks I finally big chopped late last week. I am SO glad I did, I feel like I've been reunited with an old friend, lol. I really missed my curls and the ease of my natural hair but I do feel like I'm kinda starting over..
> - my buns are so puny, lol! Time to break out the homemade satin donut
> - braided styles don't stay the way they used to..have to use more pins
> - the sides are sooo much shorter than the back. The back is a little past APL, the front is well everywhere from ear length to shoulder length.
> - the texture is bangin'
> - the thickness is awesome
> - I already know from the past that wash n go's are not my friend so they will rarely be done
> - my routine may not change much, I'm going to stick to keeping it stretched or straight. It's just a matter if styling.
> 
> At first I thought I was going to regret not waiting longer but I couldn't be happier. NOW the growth journey really starts. Everyday I want to play in it but contain myself. I'm really looking forward to seeing it flourish from here.



So you transitioned a little over a year and you're already APL??? That's insanely fast growth~! Congrats caliscurls!

I don't know how many inches of natural hair that I have but I think I got my first SSK in my nape. My baby hairs seem to be totally natural back there and any relaxed stuff has broken off. They are so coily. Doing a pull test, it goes close to the bottom of my neck! yay!!

Going on 18 weeks post!!!


----------



## caliscurls

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Thanks Girl!   What gels did you use to use?  I've got a couple on my list already. Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha, Homemade Flaxseed Gel, Kinky Kurly Curling Custard and Pink/Black Eco Styler.



EnExitStageLeft I used the Kinky Kurly Curling Custard and it was perfecto! DH hates how it smells though so I'll have to find something else. I have the Argon Oil Ecostyler on hand so maybe I'll try it with that.


----------



## caliscurls

naija24 said:


> So you transitioned a little over a year and you're already APL??? That's insanely fast growth~! Congrats caliscurls!  I don't know how many inches of natural hair that I have but I think I got my first SSK in my nape. My baby hairs seem to be totally natural back there and any relaxed stuff has broken off. They are so coily. Doing a pull test, it goes close to the bottom of my neck! yay!!  Going on 18 weeks post!!!



naija24 yeah it's why my hair grows in an extreme V shape. The back middle has always grown like a weed, the general back I would call normal, and the top and sides seem slow.  So right now the middle back is about an inch below APL from there the hair on both sides in the back swoop up and is generally right at or a little above APL. I used to always try to even it out but I'm over it now. What's interesting is that my curl pattern is different in each of the growth zones. 

Congrats on making it this far!


----------



## AgeinATL

Nightingale said:


> Today I bantu knotted my hair for a knot out. My bun is getting boring so I'm giving this style a shot.


 
The bantu knot out has become my new favorite style. Blends my textures well and helps to stretch the hair at the roots. How did it turn out?


----------



## shyekiera

Nightingale said:


> After two days of drying, my results were not so great. Next time I'll do the knots on dry hair and in more consistently sized sections.



Doesn't look  bad...that curl in the front is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> I need some more hair yall. This transition is taking too daggone long.  So....er.....um...tell me about growth aids.  Have you used them? Did you see results?



im gonna be needing this too.

i had tried maxi hair. dont know really about growth but i know i had thicker hair, way less breakage and more eyelashes ( always seemed longer).


----------



## KidneyBean86

(Cough) Um pics from my little impulse chop. Sigh.


This shrinkage thing is a beast. I think my hair would have to be TBL in order to look like a non fro...


----------



## SuchaLady

Im OverIt.com


----------



## coolsista-paris

i had not been regretting my virgin relaxer in december.... until yesterday!
i saw a lady with beautiful hair, same texture as mine. it was blow fried and bsl....
i was bsb when i relaxed. now after looking at her  hair i started to regret. thinking i would  have been bsl by now.... 

:-(


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'M 14 MONTHS POST TODAY! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'M 14 MONTHS POST TODAY! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!



YES!  Happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta said:


> YES!  Happy for you!!!!!!!!



Thanks Girl


----------



## SuchaLady

If I relaxed my hair y'all would still be my friend right?


----------



## nemi95

SuchaLady said:


> If I relaxed my hair y'all would still be my friend right?



Lol. I've been thinking about that for a long time. I never had the intention to go natural, it was more like I got a relaxer 4 times a yr, then 2 times a yr, then just never went back to the salon. It's been almost 2 yrs for me and I'm itching to get a texlax.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> If I relaxed my hair y'all would still be my friend right?



SuchaLady 

Don't leave me!!!!!!' Not yet!!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Of Course. Just DON'T DO IT! We need you in here.


----------



## shyekiera

Does anyone stretch their hair using the thread method?


----------



## shyekiera

My 14 year old son came home and asked me to buy him some Eco Styler....


----------



## SuchaLady

nemi95 that's my story exactly! The number of relaxers I got just started to gradually decrease and now here I am 



nemi95 said:


> Lol. I've been thinking about that for a long time. I never had the intention to go natural, it was more like I got a relaxer 4 times a yr, then 2 times a yr, then just never went back to the salon. It's been almost 2 yrs for me and I'm itching to get a texlax.




sharifeh I'm tryna stick it out but ummm 



sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> Don't leave me!!!!!!' Not yet!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




EnExitStageLeft Ill still visit y'all but if you see me in the relaxer reveal thread  



EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> Of Course. Just DON'T DO IT! We need you in here.




shyekiera that Eco is the truth. Even he knows 



shyekiera said:


> My 14 year old son came home and asked me to buy him some Eco Styler....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

I'll in there salivating. Tellin' how purdy your hair is. My soul will be crying the entire time though :soulcry:<-----This really does need to be a emoticon lol.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> If I relaxed my hair y'all would still be my friend right?



hold on madam!!!!!!! dont do it


----------



## SuchaLady

coolsista-paris said:


> hold on madam!!!!!!! dont do it




I'm trying. I really am


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> I'm trying. I really am



look i was lost a month ago... i decided to buy a half wig. feels good!!! i felt like shaving!! lol so i needed to hide this hair


----------



## Honey Bee

I think I'll.straighten next wash day. It frizzed up almost immediately last time. It was super humid, but still... 

What do we know of that weighs down hair without, you know, weighing it down? I'm thinking maybe amino acids....?


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay I won't relax my hair. I'm not BC'ing either so that way when/if I rerelax I won't be a baldie  Hope I'm not a natural that never wears her hair out cause I'm pretty certain I'm about to call my hairstylist.


----------



## freckledface

SuchaLady I was coming.in here to say if you do i so am I! My attitude about my hair is horrible. Ima blamed it on these baby hormones. I keep saying I'm gonna get a sew in and then I go and buy baby stuff. Guess that's a part of being a mom. I think about relaxing everyday but I'm gonna stay strong for now.


----------



## KidneyBean86

This shrinkage is a beast.....

Please excuse the conditioner I had in my hair lol

I'm still striving for my TBL TWA....


----------



## SuchaLady

freckledface said:


> SuchaLady I was coming.in here to say if you do i so am I! My attitude about my hair is horrible. Ima blamed it on these baby hormones. I keep saying I'm gonna get a sew in and then I go and buy baby stuff. Guess that's a part of being a mom. I think about relaxing everyday but I'm gonna stay strong for now.



Yeah I've just been on cruise control with my hair. freckledface. I haven't really been complaining  about wanting a relaxer because I was over it. My hair wasn't and still is not looking how I want it to and I'm at my wits end. It's just so thick! I swear I have enough hair on my head for 3 people. I've been one year post at least twice and that's the only thing stopping me  I know if I relax it I'm gonna get to one year post again and think about how long my hair could've been natural. *sigh*


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady  I'll in there salivating. Tellin' how purdy your hair is. My soul will be crying the entire time though :soulcry:<-----This really does need to be a emoticon lol.




That would be a hilarious smiley.  every time I post from my phone I almost use an emoji. I forget the forum isn't emoji capable


----------



## PlainJane

freckledface said:


> SuchaLady I was coming.in here to say if you do i so am I! My attitude about my hair is horrible. Ima blamed it on these baby hormones. I keep saying I'm gonna get a sew in and then I go and buy baby stuff. Guess that's a part of being a mom. I think about relaxing everyday but I'm gonna stay strong for now.


Oh no, you ladies are scaring me! How far are you into your transition? I thought it was supposed to get easier


----------



## PlainJane

This is random but one of the things that's keeping me from relaxing is how my hair has waves when I wear it slicked back into a bun or ponytail. I can't wait until the waves reach all the way back.


----------



## SuchaLady

*buys relaxer*


----------



## shyekiera

PlainJane said:


> This is random but one of the things that's keeping me from relaxing is how my hair has waves when I wear it slicked back into a bun or ponytail. I can't wait until the waves reach all the way back.



Me too...but this is also the reason I want to go ahead and chop...I want all my hair to be the same...it's just too short for me right now


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> Oh no, you ladies are scaring me! How far are you into your transition? I thought it was supposed to get easier




Just over a year. I pretty much hate my hair. Ive kinda decided that I'm going to relax it.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> *buys relaxer*



Noooooooo!!!!!!,


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!,




I can't deal  I don't want to spend anymore of my early 20s looking a mess


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> I can't deal  I don't want to spend anymore of my early 20s looking a mess



I definitely know what u mean...I'm feeling that way now..but I'm the opposite..Will chop before I relax...I think I'm going back to my sew ins


----------



## coolsista-paris

it is way easier to deal with one texture. when you big chop ladies your hair will feel softer.

ive been there already.

right now, im dealing with my 2 textures. the naturalhair feels rougher than i want.... but when i was fully natural, it was great! so..
my sleek but with a side line is not as sleek as i want it to be ( made me late this morning trying to make it sleek).... anyway i need to keep in on protected styles.

im gonna wear this bun all week


----------



## SuchaLady

You all have talked me out of relaxing again. *sigh* I swear for The Lord if I don't like my hair in the next 3 months I'm relaxing it. I won't tell y'all first either  

But what do I do in the meantime? It may be braids because I'm ready to get back in the gym.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm gonna be singing a totally different song come tomorrow and I know it smh. I will hide my keys from myself to keep from going to Sally's.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> You all have talked me out of relaxing again. *sigh* I swear for The Lord if I don't like my hair in the next 3 months I'm relaxing it. I won't tell y'all first either
> 
> But what do I do in the meantime? It may be braids because I'm ready to get back in the gym.



I have a whole week off work and I need to spend that time putting my braids in...I probably won't though
I start a boot camp in 3 weeks and really need to have something done to head by then


----------



## tapioca_pudding

In love with my curlies in the back.... Not in love with what's happening in the front lol.  It will pass....


----------



## pearlific1

Stay the course ladies! Hide your hair in sew-ins or braids to get your mind off of relaxing.


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> I'm gonna be singing a totally different song come tomorrow and I know it smh. I will hide my keys from myself to keep from going to Sally's.




*reads relaxer reviews*


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> I have a whole week off work and I need to spend that time putting my braids in...I probably won't though I start a boot camp in 3 weeks and really need to have something done to head by then



Bootcamp sounds fun. I've been kinda depressed about the weight I've gained.


----------



## PlainJane

Unfortunately, chopping is not an option for me. My head, forehead, backhead, etc is way too big.  I'm starting to notice breakage at the line of demarcation so I'm doing my best to stop touching my hair.


----------



## naija24

this friday I am FIVE months post. Insane.

I reeeeeally can't see myself BC'ing but I also don't see myself relaxing so yay?


----------



## Honey Bee

I'll be one year post at the end of this week. I feel bald, even the relaxed hair is shrinking. I wanted to straighten, but it's supposed to be humid this week. I need to see some length though, guess I'll lightly blow dry.

I'm resigned to going at least another year.


----------



## SuchaLady

I dont want to go natural anymore . But the thought of the relaxer process makes me nauseous. I hate having it done.


----------



## Cattypus1

I just had to share this, not trying to direct anyone one way or the other.  I just have to say that I BD-ed on May 10. I didn't intend to but as I was trimming my ends, I was thinking about how long it would take me to see my growth as retained length if I continued to hack away at the relaxed ends over time until they were gone.  Granted, I never had as much hair as some of the ladies I see in this thread but the transition was killing me and it felt like I wasn't making any progress.  I wanted to see my length change with healthy hair growth so I chopped.  It hasn't been easy because I haven't figured my natural hair out yet but I'm working on it and I haven't given up.  I do love my kinks and curls.


----------



## beauti




----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> You all have talked me out of relaxing again. *sigh* I swear for The Lord if I don't like my hair in the next 3 months I'm relaxing it. I won't tell y'all first either   But what do I do in the meantime? It may be braids because I'm ready to get back in the gym.



braids yup.
or half wig. mine was great! i had it on for 3 weeks . braids underneath. ;-) 
i really needed it because either i was gonna relax or shave! (my relaxer is just under my bed, i have it there), but i wanna hôld on and not regret.


----------



## beauti

*I'm no longer transitioning, ladies. As of 6-28-14 I'm now NATURAL   *


----------



## caliscurls

Congrats beauti !! Welcome to the other side! Looks like there's a number of us taking the plunge this summer.


----------



## caliscurls

SuchaLady said:


> I dont want to go natural anymore . But the thought of the relaxer process makes me nauseous. I hate having it done.



SuchaLady I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Transitioning can be tough some times. All I can say is transitioning takes a great deal of patience. There are a number of different tricks and tips that make it easier for different people and honestly had it not been for my QOD MAX Organiq Treatments every 4-5 months I would not have made it this time. It really helped with the line of demarcation, detangling, and integrity/strength of my hair. 

It just may take some time for you to find that special thing that works for you. In the mean time put your hair up and away so you don't have to think about it  

HHG!


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> this friday I am FIVE months post. Insane.  I reeeeeally can't see myself BC'ing but I also don't see myself relaxing so yay?



sam situation ànd feeling here, so.... lets continue and hold on!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> I'll be one year post at the end of this week. I feel bald, even the relaxed hair is shrinking. I wanted to straighten, but it's supposed to be humid this week. I need to see some length though, guess I'll lightly blow dry.  I'm resigned to going at least another year.



wow!!!! anothe year! you are curageoes !


----------



## coolsista-paris

Cattypus1 said:


> I just had to share this, not trying to direct anyone one way or the other.  I just have to say that I BD-ed on May 10. I didn't intend to but as I was trimming my ends, I was thinking about how long it would take me to see my growth as retained length if I continued to hack away at the relaxed ends over time until they were gone.  Granted, I never had as much hair as some of the ladies I see in this thread but the transition was killing me and it felt like I wasn't making any progress.  I wanted to see my length change with healthy hair growth so I chopped.  It hasn't been easy because I haven't figured my natural hair out yet but I'm working on it and I haven't given up.  I do love my kinks and curls.



yayyyyyy! miss big chop  congats


----------



## coolsista-paris

beauti said:


> I'm no longer transitioning, ladies. As of 6-28-14 I'm now NATURAL    [/QUOTE
> congrats!!!


----------



## bebezazueta

beauti said:


> I'm no longer transitioning, ladies. As of 6-28-14 I'm now NATURAL



YES!  Congrats!


----------



## SuchaLady

coolsista-paris said:


> braids yup. or half wig. mine was great! i had it on for 3 weeks . braids underneath. ;-) i really needed it because either i was gonna relax or shave! (my relaxer is just under my bed, i have it there), but i wanna hôld on and not regret.




You're better than me. I'm 100% sure if I had some relaxer in the house I would've used it buy now.


----------



## SuchaLady

caliscurls said:


> SuchaLady I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Transitioning can be tough some times. All I can say is transitioning takes a great deal of patience. There are a number of different tricks and tips that make it easier for different people and honestly had it not been for my QOD MAX Organiq Treatments every 4-5 months I would not have made it this time. It really helped with the line of demarcation, detangling, and integrity/strength of my hair.  It just may take some time for you to find that special thing that works for you. In the mean time put your hair up and away so you don't have to think about it   HHG!





Thank you. I guess I will hold on.  *sigh*


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm sorry I'm being so dramatic y'all. I want to say that I'm not this dramatic in real life but that would be a lie. I'm just as extra


----------



## freckledface

caliscurls said:


> SuchaLady I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Transitioning can be tough some times. All I can say is transitioning takes a great deal of patience. There are a number of different tricks and tips that make it easier for different people and honestly had it not been for my QOD MAX Organiq Treatments every 4-5 months I would not have made it this time. It really helped with the line of demarcation, detangling, and integrity/strength of my hair.
> 
> It just may take some time for you to find that special thing that works for you. In the mean time put your hair up and away so you don't have to think about it
> 
> HHG!



That's sounds interesting. I just did a little research and you have to blow dry twice and flat iron @ 450 all with no heat protection! That makes me really really nervous! I have fine strands and don't want heat damage. Does your hair bounce back? Or could you give me more details of how you do it.


----------



## caliscurls

freckledface said:


> That's sounds interesting. I just did a little research and you have to blow dry twice and flat iron @ 450 all with no heat protection! That makes me really really nervous! I have fine strands and don't want heat damage. Does your hair bounce back? Or could you give me more details of how you do it.



Yeah freckledface that's what their instructions say but not at all how I did it. Let me find my post for you....back in a few


----------



## freckledface

Oh thank you!


----------



## caliscurls

freckledface  here's the link to how I did it in November and it also contains a link to how I was doing it originally  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19233583&postcount=140

Editing to say both techniques worked for me, I just wanted to speed things up in November


----------



## tapioca_pudding

beauti congrats!! How many months post were you?  Lovely hair!


----------



## beauti

tapioca_pudding said:


> beauti congrats!! How many months post were you?  Lovely hair!



*thank you. I was 21 months post*


----------



## KidneyBean86

beauti said:


> *I'm no longer transitioning, ladies. As of 6-28-14 I'm now NATURAL   *



Congrats!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

freckledface said:


> That's sounds interesting. I just did a little research and you have to blow dry twice and flat iron @ 450 all with no heat protection! That makes me really really nervous! I have fine strands and don't want heat damage. Does your hair bounce back? Or could you give me more details of how you do it.



ive always been interested in these type if products but too scared to try ( fine strands here too)


----------



## caliscurls

coolsista-paris said:


> ive always been interested in these type if products but too scared to try ( fine strands here too)



Completely understandable. My hair is fine as well and I had a bad experience with the Liquid Gold BKT a few years ago. With the QOD I don't use high heat and don't blow dry the way they recommend, I tension blow dry. The first time I did it I even just sat under the Pibbs dryer for the first of 2 blow drys required. It turned out great in spite of my changing the method (thank goodness). Since doing it I've had no negative side effects or loss in curl pattern. 

But you have to do what you're comfortable with


----------



## Mische

These recent chops...  pretty hair. I need to go sit down. I've recently been looking ahead on the calendar for "chop dates" (i.e ooh I could chop for my bday... or for New Years... or...). I'm so bored and this MD heat is drying the sh*t out of my hair. A mess.


----------



## Honey Bee

SuchaLady said:


> You're better than me. I'm 100% sure if I had some relaxer in the house I would've used it buy now.


I have a box in my hair cabinet. I look at it every time I get a comb or conditioner or whatever.  I'm being strong, though. 



SuchaLady said:


> I'm sorry I'm being so dramatic y'all. I want  to say that I'm not this dramatic in real life but that would be a lie.  I'm just as extra


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So since my cut, the back of my hair is totally curly (and short).  A rude *** coworker walked by and said, "Girl I was about to yell out, Who Is That Dude Sitting in Tapioca's Seat??"  I'm like seriously, I look like a dude now huh.... okay... Smh.   I was already having a bad morning so I wanted to kick her in the ovary but I managed to contain myself.


----------



## shyekiera

has anyone tried fubu hair products?
ra
www.naturalstylebyfubu.com


----------



## Cattypus1

shyekiera said:


> has anyone tried fubu hair products? ra www.naturalstylebyfubu.com


I haven't tried them but it looks like they offer free samples from the website...might have to give me a shot.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I lightly blew out my hair on med. heat and pressed on 280 so that I could dust my ends. As far as length goes I'm dangerously close to MBL again. This time I plan to stay there and in December I hope to be grazing WL. Fingaz' Crossed.....y'all know I love scissors.

Sorry about the dent...Buns, what cha' gon' do?!


----------



## shyekiera

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven't tried them but it looks like they offer free samples from the website...might have to give me a shot.



I saw a positive review on YouTube...it's sold at select Walgreens...the samples don't look like enough for my head...


----------



## ajargon02

shyekiera said:


> I saw a positive review on YouTube...it's sold at select Walgreens...the samples don't look like enough for my head...



Sounds good!


----------



## naija24

Nervous about keeping this sew in for another 2 months until I'm 7 months post. I'm nervous in general about this stretch!!!

I want to color but I'm nervous. I pray I don't get breakage from not relaxing. I just want full CBL hair  I feel like I won't get there


----------



## SuchaLady

I miss my slick buns. I'm going through my pics and I looked so cute last summer with my high buns and sundresses. This hair won't slick. For nothing. The only thing that got it laid down was ampro  which I didn't mind at all. It just looked ashy by day 3. 


I absolutely refuse to flat iron my hair for a bun. That's ludicrous.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> I miss my slick buns. I'm going through my pics and I looked so cute last summer with my high buns and sundresses. This hair won't slick. For nothing. The only thing that got it laid down was ampro  which I didn't mind at all. It just looked ashy by day 3.
> 
> I absolutely refuse to flat iron my hair for a bun. That's ludicrous.



Am pro is my go to....I'm trying out the Eco styler next though....gonna get that huge one for 9.99


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Am pro is my go to....I'm trying out the Eco styler next though....gonna get that huge one for 9.99




I just saw that at Sally's about an hour ago. It wasn't far from the relaxer  I purchased the black Eco Styler. It's a hold of 8 but it says something like for stylist and natural hair use. I hope it's decent. It does contain protein but I don't think it's one that's considered drying. What do I have to lose?


----------



## SuchaLady

Bought some hair goodies. Hopefully they make my hair look like someone loves it.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Bought some hair goodies. Hopefully they make my hair look like someone loves it.



Ooooh....what did u get?


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> I just saw that at Sally's about an hour ago. It wasn't far from the relaxer  I purchased the black Eco Styler. It's a hold of 8 but it says something like for stylist and natural hair use. I hope it's decent. It does contain protein but I don't think it's one that's considered drying. What do I have to lose?



They have a protein on thats a 10 too....


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Ooooh....what did u get?



  ORS Curls Unleashed Curl refresher and Beautiful Textures Hair Creme something. I'm gonna layer them. And I totally missed a 10 hold black Eco. Sally's is too far away from my house to exchange it though. I may be headed to a regular BSS tomorrow


----------



## PlainJane

I am officially 7 months post! Whoever decided to give the name "journey" to a black woman growing out her hair, ain't neva lied. This is quite THE journey. I'm enjoying it so far tho and feel like I'm on cruise control. 

However, I still haven't had a successful twist out, braid out, Bantu knot out, etc so my hair mainly stays in buns or updos. Maybe I'll master those when I'm ten months post lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> Am pro is my go to....I'm trying out the Eco styler next though....gonna get that huge one for 9.99



i still have a lot of echo styler. made my hair a bit hard and gives me flakes when i take bun down.
to avoid that now: i use oil on top of the gel. 

i have the green one( olive oil).


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> I am officially 7 months post! Whoever decided to give the name "journey" to a black woman growing out her hair, ain't neva lied. This is quite THE journey. I'm enjoying it so far tho and feel like I'm on cruise control.  However, I still haven't had a successful twist out, braid out, Bantu knot out, etc so my hair mainly stays in buns or updos. Maybe I'll master those when I'm ten months post lol



im also 7 months post. ;-)

still kinda easy except some days where the 2 textures bother me and get tangled together.
i have to detangle in sections, add pre poo ,dc in sections.
i never liked taking hours on my hair.  so here i go again....


----------



## SuchaLady

My auntie is having a cookout today and I'm staying home because my hair isn't done. I'm serious here.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> My auntie is having a cookout today and I'm staying home because my hair isn't done. I'm serious here.



Noo SuchaLady 

Can't you throw it in a bun?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> Noo SuchaLady  Can't you throw it in a bun?   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I tried damage control with some leave in conditioner, moisturizer, and gel. Let's all pray. My family is mean


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

wear you scarf until the moment that you get out of the car. Those edges will stay laid for sure. Trust I understand. Black southern families are pretty.....blunt (to put it nicely).


----------



## havilland

shyekiera said:


> They have a protein on thats a 10 too....



The Klear is a 10 hold.  That's my summer go to.  The brown Eco styler is what I use in fall. 

Hi Ladies!


----------



## havilland

SuchaLady said:


> My auntie is having a cookout today and I'm staying home because my hair isn't done. I'm serious here.



Been there. Done that. 

My family was not happy when I transitioned. I just had to ride it out. Three years later and they ALL marvel at how "beautiful" my hair is and how "long" my hair is.   They ask for advice now.  

Today is my last relaxer nappyversary!  My last relaxer was July 4, 2011.  I came back to celebrate with you all because this is where is started.  

Hang in there, Ladies. The struggle is real but so worth it!


----------



## SuchaLady

Yeah this scarf is on now and it's not coming off anytime soon. I probably have a permanent line across my forehead from the tension  My edges are my tightest curl pattern on my head. I don't approve 




EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> wear you scarf until the moment that you get out of the car. Those edges will stay laid for sure. Trust I understand. Black southern families are pretty.....blunt (to put it nicely).




I legit almost relaxed my hair this week. The only thing that stopped me is that I wasn't sure if I wanted to try a new relaxer or not. I'll continue to hold out only because it's easier to try being natural than it is to transition so why not. I can hear my grandma now  congrats on being relaxer free this long. 




havilland said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> My family was not happy when I transitioned. I just had to ride it out. Three years later and they ALL marvel at how "beautiful" my hair is and how "long" my hair is.   They ask for advice now.
> 
> Today is my last relaxer nappyversary!  My last relaxer was July 4, 2011.  I came back to celebrate with you all because this is where is started.
> 
> Hang in there, Ladies. The struggle is real but so worth it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Your Grandma sounds like my Auntie . She stay havin' stuff to say lol.


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> wear you scarf until the moment that you get out of the car. Those edges will stay laid for sure. Trust I understand. Black southern families are pretty.....blunt (to put it nicely).



My mom used to hate when I put my daughter's hair in puffs


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Well my transition is over after 10 months. I like my hair when it's in a twist out not so much a wash n go. I'm glad it's over though.


----------



## SuchaLady

Her hair is so pretty but her curl pattern is darn near straight. She dont know my life 

http://youtu.be/ZZrhwc24bbo


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris said:


> im also 7 months post. ;-)  still kinda easy except some days where the 2 textures bother me and get tangled together. i have to detangle in sections, add pre poo ,dc in sections. i never liked taking hours on my hair.  so here i go again....


Yay so we r in this thing together! I have to do everything in sections too. How long is your typical wash day? I remember an old thread where people said how long their wash days are and I don't see how it takes anyone less than 3 hours! And that's without drying time.


----------



## PlainJane

I'm trying to reward myself for making it another month but I'm torn between buying flexi rods or it's a 10 leave in. I will provably get the rods and try it's a 10 next month when I'm out of my aphogee curlific leave in


----------



## SuchaLady

Her hair is very pretty as well http://youtu.be/_U76wFKNXQk


----------



## shyekiera

lisanaturally said:


> Well my transition is over after 10 months. I like my hair when it's in a twist out not so much a wash n go. I'm glad it's over though.



Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Her hair is so pretty but her curl pattern is darn near straight. She dont know my life
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZZrhwc24bbo



Yep...I need to find somebody to watch with kinky hair...


----------



## SuchaLady

I wish I knew my hair texture. Im outchere watching videos like I can choose it  I have a feeling my hair texture varies greatly all over my head. My crown is nothing like my hairline which is nothing like my nape. 




shyekiera said:


> Yep...I need to find somebody to watch with kinky hair...


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

shyekiera said:


> Love it!!!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I need a new conditioner. AO is great for moisture but it doesnt give my hair any smoothness. I have a huge bottle of Joico for curly hair in my room so I may give that a whirl.


----------



## Britt

I'm coming down to crunch time. Gonna try and stick out with these Senegalese twists for another 3 weeks and then will prob chop. While I look forward to the freeness so not looking forward to the short hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

lisanaturally said:


> Thank you



Ur hair is fab and u are a beautiful woman!


----------



## SuchaLady

Attempting photos after wash day today and I'm making a list of new products I want to try. Trying to inject some excitement back in my hair life.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

havilland said:


> Ur hair is fab and u are a beautiful woman!



Thank you so much!! That really means a lot


----------



## shyekiera

Britt said:


> I'm coming down to crunch time. Gonna try and stick out with these Senegalese twists for another 3 weeks and then will prob chop. While I look forward to the freeness so not looking forward to the short hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was just thinking about choping...I am gonna give my hair another 3 months cuz I have a vacation and concert to attend in Sept and an not sure my hair is long enough for stylist to grip for my sew in...


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is stupid. I cut a piece to see what it would do. It didnt do anything


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

You mean like curl up? You pattern may just be looser. Or you may just have limited shrinkage.


----------



## beauti

*ladies hang in there! Honestly transitioning was very overwhelming, and during the bad hair days, depressing. The second I cut my first lock of hair I felt relieved. I promise you will want to slap yourself for waiting so long once the deed is done  upon my first wash as a natural I noticed the following:
* No tangling while washing. I could literally run my fingers through my wet hair! Tangles melt off with conditioner. I have NEVER experienced this with my relaxed hair beyond 2wks post  I used to have to detangle on 80% dry hair, without product...not anymore! I can detangle right in the shower

* No porosity issues! My hair stays wet an entire day, whereas my highly porous relaxed hair would dry up before I even stepped out the shower! 

Above all, you will fall in love with your natural hair. I promise. I was DREADING coming face to face with it, even preparing for the worst by researching products that will help me deal. But the second I ran my fingers through my hair all those thoughts dissipated 

The shrinkage is ridiculous, don't get me wrong! For the past several days I've been going through youtube videos trying to find a method that will stretch my hair enough for a bun. Well this morning I did my first bun and I almost cried with relief and excitement  in all it's itty bitty glory I think it's the most amazing thing I've done to my hair 

Okay all this rambling to say...please stay your course. Do not give up! Do not reach for that relaxer! Throw a wig on, weave it up, braid it up, anything to keep your hands out of your hair. And one day you'll wake up and you'll just feel like this is it, it's time to chop. That's what happened to me *


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft yes! I cut it to see what kinda texture I'm working with and that piece of hair didn't do anything  With or without conditioner. I was ready to come in here with some texture shots but nope not happening. 




EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> You mean like curl up? You pattern may just be looser. Or you may just have limited shrinkage.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm sleepy. I've been meaning all this time that I cut my relaxed ends on that piece of hair 



I'm sure y'all think I'm nuts by now  I'm gonna start keeping my randomness in my head


----------



## bosswitch

SuchaLady said:


> I'm sleepy. I've been meaning all this time that I cut my relaxed ends on that piece of hair
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure y'all think I'm nuts by now  I'm gonna start keeping my randomness in my head



Your posts keep giving me life


----------



## bosswitch

Debating what to do with this hair. I'm 10 months post a bad BKT, and I really feel like I should cut off the thin BKT'd ends and move on with my life. But then I keep holding on to the hope that the hair will revert (some of the straighter pieces are reverting, probs just imagining it ). i kinda wanna give my hair until the end of the month to get it together, then I will cut if it's still acting a fool. Will have to get braids too because my hair is uneven as heck (SL in the back, EL in the front).

I really regret BKT'ing last year. If I hadn't I probably would have been 100% natural BSL by now


----------



## SuchaLady

bosswitch said:


> Your posts keep giving me life



Girl  this transition is making me crazy! I'm gonna hush though because I'm surely being judged by someone


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> My hair is stupid. I cut a piece to see what it would do. It didnt do anything



lol i can pucture the situation


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm officially one year post! 

Also, I managed my first high bun since starting my transition. I had to use about 15 long hair pins, but I did it!


----------



## bebezazueta

Thanks for the encouragement sand hair porn beauti ! Congrats again!


----------



## baddison

beauti said:


> *ladies hang in there! Honestly transitioning was very overwhelming, and during the bad hair days, depressing. The second I cut my first lock of hair I felt relieved. I promise you will want to slap yourself for waiting so long once the deed is done  upon my first wash as a natural I noticed the following:
> * No tangling while washing. I could literally run my fingers through my wet hair! Tangles melt off with conditioner. I have NEVER experienced this with my relaxed hair beyond 2wks post  I used to have to detangle on 80% dry hair, without product...not anymore! I can detangle right in the shower
> 
> * No porosity issues! My hair stays wet an entire day, whereas my highly porous relaxed hair would dry up before I even stepped out the shower!
> 
> Above all, you will fall in love with your natural hair. I promise. I was DREADING coming face to face with it, even preparing for the worst by researching products that will help me deal. But the second I ran my fingers through my hair all those thoughts dissipated
> 
> The shrinkage is ridiculous, don't get me wrong! For the past several days I've been going through youtube videos trying to find a method that will stretch my hair enough for a bun. Well this morning I did my first bun and I almost cried with relief and excitement  in all it's itty bitty glory I think it's the most amazing thing I've done to my hair
> 
> Okay all this rambling to say...please stay your course. Do not give up! Do not reach for that relaxer! Throw a wig on, weave it up, braid it up, anything to keep your hands out of your hair. And one day you'll wake up and you'll just feel like this is it, it's time to chop. That's what happened to me *




Your hair is so pretty.  Thanks so much for the encouragement.  I know I needed to hear that. I'm 7months post, and the new growth is amazing.  I am dying to get rid of the relaxed ends but absolutely NOT until I too can make a bun with my natural hair - even if its a tiny bun-bump..LOL!  I'm trying to really hold out the transition for the full two years.  7months in - only 17more months to go!!  *sigh* perplexed


----------



## baddison

Honey Bee said:


> I'm officially one year post!
> 
> Also, I managed my first high bun since starting my transition. I had to use about 15 long hair pins, but I did it!



congrats to you!! now THAT'S what i'm talking about.  I wanna be able to bun too when I BC.  Way to go Honey Bee


----------



## almond eyes

I was so glad I just got rid of all those relaxed ends too but I had to shave to get all of those relaxed ends and scab hair out . I wash my hair everyday and my hair actually which used to take forever to dry in its relaxed state takes only a few minutes now. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Britt

beauti said:


> *ladies hang in there! Honestly transitioning was very overwhelming, and during the bad hair days, depressing. The second I cut my first lock of hair I felt relieved. I promise you will want to slap yourself for waiting so long once the deed is done  upon my first wash as a natural I noticed the following:*
> ** No tangling while washing. I could literally run my fingers through my wet hair! Tangles melt off with conditioner. I have NEVER experienced this with my relaxed hair beyond 2wks post  I used to have to detangle on 80% dry hair, without product...not anymore! I can detangle right in the shower*
> 
> ** No porosity issues! My hair stays wet an entire day, whereas my highly porous relaxed hair would dry up before I even stepped out the shower! *
> 
> *Above all, you will fall in love with your natural hair. I promise. I was DREADING coming face to face with it, even preparing for the worst by researching products that will help me deal. But the second I ran my fingers through my hair all those thoughts dissipated *
> 
> *The shrinkage is ridiculous, don't get me wrong! For the past several days I've been going through youtube videos trying to find a method that will stretch my hair enough for a bun. Well this morning I did my first bun and I almost cried with relief and excitement  in all it's itty bitty glory I think it's the most amazing thing I've done to my hair *
> 
> *Okay all this rambling to say...please stay your course. Do not give up! Do not reach for that relaxer! Throw a wig on, weave it up, braid it up, anything to keep your hands out of your hair. And one day you'll wake up and you'll just feel like this is it, it's time to chop. That's what happened to me *


 
beauti thanks so much for this post! Tomorrow I'll be 17 months post and I currently have in Senegalese twists and I'm soooo tempted to take them out this weekend, which is a few weeks earlier than I anticipated. They are hot and annoying. I had blow dried my hair the day before I went to put them in and my relaxed ends are STRUGGLE... like, struggle . When I take these twists out I'll be either tempted to cut or just hold on to the ends for a little while longer b/c I want my natural hair to be just long enough to be in a bun like you have in your attached pic. I'm trying to fully come to terms with the fact that I have to deal with short natural hair for a when I cut it. Basically dealing with the unknown.


----------



## nemi95

I really messed up. I haven't been taking care of my hair and now I've got major problems. My ends are thin, 2-3" pieces of hair is breaking off, I've found tons of ends that are split 3" up, and I've got this short spot right in huge back of my head. I think that's from my bun in the same spot. I also think my ends are breaking cause I put my hair in a pony and just secure the ends so it makes a loop. I'm finally in love with my length, so I really don't want to cut. I'm BSL and I would need to cut to somewhere between SL & APL. Or should I just continue the search and destroy method? Tomorrow I'm going to give myself a protein treatment.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

YOUR HAIR IS EVERYTHING!


----------



## Mische

I don't post enough pics in here, so thought I'd share a photo of the braid out I wore on Saturday. Not the best quality photo (my phone sucks) but you get the idea I think. I'm officially 23 months post. 

beauti thanks for the pep talk! Your hair looks lovely. I think a shiver ran up my spine at the idea of running my fingers through my wet hair. The tangly, webby relaxed hair on wash day is so gross. I look forward to being where you are someday soon! Enjoy your new journey.


----------



## shyekiera

About two weeks ago I was hating my hair....now that I have learned how to manage and bring it my waves....I'm learning to love it
Fasting the relaxed ends...
I want to chop then I wouldn't be able to go my two side braids as an easy style
I think I'm gonna set a date in oct....I can always add weave...


----------



## beauti

Britt said:


> beauti thanks so much for this post! Tomorrow I'll be 17 months post and I currently have in Senegalese twists and I'm soooo tempted to take them out this weekend, which is a few weeks earlier than I anticipated. They are hot and annoying. I had blow dried my hair the day before I went to put them in and my relaxed ends are STRUGGLE... like, struggle . When I take these twists out I'll be either tempted to cut or just hold on to the ends for a little while longer b/c I want my natural hair to be just long enough to be in a bun like you have in your attached pic. I'm trying to fully come to terms with the fact that I have to deal with short natural hair for a when I cut it. Basically dealing with the unknown.



*Britt I also had braids in and did not plan on chopping when I did. The urge just kept growing when it came time to remove the braids. I just felt that I was ready. My biggest fear was losing length, hence why I transitioned so long. But once I got to snipping I honestly didn't think about it till I was done  then I thought uh...can I bun this?? Took me several days to do it. But yeah as long as you can do a bun, you should be good!*


----------



## beauti

Mische said:


> I don't post enough pics in here, so thought I'd share a photo of the braid out I wore on Saturday. Not the best quality photo (my phone sucks) but you get the idea I think. I'm officially 23 months post.
> 
> beauti thanks for the pep talk! Your hair looks lovely. I think a shiver ran up my spine at the idea of running my fingers through my wet hair. The tangly, webby relaxed hair on wash day is so gross. I look forward to being where you are someday soon! Enjoy your new journey.



*Mische thank you! Your braidout is luscious   Yeah wash days used to be dreadful. I had to comb through before my hair touched a drop of water, then detangle again after washing  you will be relieved once your transition is over and you will actually enjoy wash days*


----------



## Britt

Welll... I made 17 months post today. 

Thank you beauti I think you're right... I suspect when I take out these twists that's when I'll get the urge to cut off the ends. I remember the day before I put the twists in and I looked at my blow dried ends... they are SEEEEEEE througggghhh. I want enough length so that I can gather all my hair into a small ponytail/bun and that way I can attach some natural looking weave around my bun.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies, checking in ... 23 months since my last texlax! I had no idea I could make it this far, I did box braids with only my hair in the middle of May and have been wearing my hair like that since. I wash in braids and redo every braid after it dries, it's so easy that I even did my daughters! I won't be taking them out until the end of August and hopefully I will be only a few inches from BSL! I'm so happy I transitioned I just wish I would have done it sooner!


----------



## PlainJane

Is moisture or protein better for the line of demarcation?


----------



## shyekiera

PlainJane said:


> Is moisture or protein better for the line of demarcation?



I would say protein....my hair breaks easier when I over due the moisture


----------



## bebezazueta

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, checking in ... 23 months since my last texlax! I had no idea I could make it this far, I did box braids with only my hair in the middle of May and have been wearing my hair like that since. I wash in braids and redo every braid after it dries, it's so easy that I even did my daughters! I won't be taking them out until the end of August and hopefully I will be only a few inches from BSL! I'm so happy I transitioned I just wish I would have done it sooner!



How did you get your ends to stay braided?


----------



## shyekiera

I think I want to get some jumbo twists..probably get them and not like them on me like I like them on everyone else


----------



## Jobwright

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, checking in ... 23 months since my last texlax! I had no idea I could make it this far, I did box braids with only my hair in the middle of May and have been wearing my hair like that since. I wash in braids and redo every braid after it dries, it's so easy that I even did my daughters! I won't be taking them out until the end of August and hopefully I will be only a few inches from BSL! I'm so happy I transitioned I just wish I would have done it sooner!


will you post a picture of your style?  Sounds like perfection but I can't imagine how it looks.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Checking in... It's been awhile. I'm 40 weeks post and 37 weeks pregs. Lol

I've been in marley twist for about 4 weeks. 
Cleanse/Condition
-Chagrin Valley Conditioning Buttery Bar
Twist 
-Jane Carter Nourish and Shine
-Shea Moisture Raw Shea Elixir


----------



## SuchaLady

Marley twists or chunky singles?


----------



## KidneyBean86

Checking in, I guess. I am now 11 months post relaxer. Wow time sure has flown and I still don't miss the creamy crack.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Marley twists or chunky singles?



I'm into the chunky lately...


----------



## Mjon912

bebezazueta I just used a hair butter, I've got a few so no particular one, after I take the braid out I moisturize and put the hair butter going down the length, after I've braided about 2/3 of it I do 2 strand twist to the end 

Jobwright i just washed this morning so I'm rebraiding now but...


----------



## Mjon912

Washed my braids this morning... Love them! I half way want to keep them forever! But I miss my straight hair... One unraveled during the wash and I live my texture... I think I'm a 4a, but you can see my thin relaxed ends... Can't wait to snip those off and have thick blunt ends

Eta... Anyone good at hair typing, can you tell me what you think I am... That pic is this morning, washed and air dried with nothing on it, I'm 23 months post relaxer


----------



## sharifeh

I forgot to check in -this past Monday I made 11 months post! I have transitioning fatigue though 
I'm so tired of hiding my hair- I kind of just want chop and be done with it when I take this second sew-in down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

sharifeh said:


> I forgot to check in -this past Monday I made 11 months post! I have transitioning fatigue though
> I'm so tired of hiding my hair- I kind of just want chop and be done with it when I take this second sew-in down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
CONGRATSSSS :woohoo: you're continuing to push along. Are you scared to style your transitioning hair? This way you could give yourself a break from protective styles for a bit?


----------



## KidneyBean86

11 months post and I noticed this little cutie today next to my ear lol....

It's blurry but can someone take a shot at what the pattern is. That one portion is natural due to my "um impulsive" cut last month.


----------



## ScorpioLove

46 weeks post

I am at a little past apl which is a good length to continue this transition.  My ends looked so thin so I had cut then a little. I am sticking to cutting every 6months a couple inches.  I'm looking forward to being mbl because it has been the nicest length I've had. But mbl natural will hopefully be even better when my hair is thick and natural


----------



## SuchaLady

52 weeks and some change. I need to find a braider before school starts. Can't be starting class looking like who shot Farmer John  I'm pretty sure I'm about to turn into the girl that never wears her hair out. That's okay though  I'll wear it out for my wedding in a million years


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> 52 weeks and some change. I need to find a braider before school starts. Can't be starting class looking like who shot Farmer John  I'm pretty sure I'm about to turn into the girl that never wears her hair out. That's okay though  I'll wear it out for my wedding in a million years



Lol..I are hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## shyekiera

So I'm putting ny hair into a ponytail until I get my hair to put my twists in next week...I've been wearing my hair in two off centered braids which looks fine when it's fresh...but my sis said I look like my great aunt from the country....Sigh


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Lol..I are hilarious!!!!!!!



Girl don't pay me any attention  But nah I don't see myself wearing my hair out anytime soon. It's annoying and I'm not here for it. I'm  at your description of the country aunt.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Girl don't pay me any attention  But nah I don't see myself wearing my hair out anytime soon. It's annoying and I'm not here for it. I'm  at your description of the country aunt.



Yeah...that comment was enough to help me decide to hide my hair too ..


----------



## lamaria211

Hello ladies I'm transitioning at only 14 weeks post. I'm really struggling because I have like 4c hair and my textures are fighting me with AKs.last time I was natural I BC but I also hid my hair for 3 years. I need help is anyone out there?


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I'm going to give it a try again. I'm only about 7 weeks post relaxer. I want to see my hair.


----------



## PlainJane

My new growth loves moisture, but my relaxed ends love protein. I just can't win.


----------



## KiSseS03

I'm coming up on a year post and my hair is very healthy but I am so style challenged. This isn't a transitioning problem as I was style challenged as a natural in the past. I need to make learning how to style a priority.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PlainJane

HAIR TWIN!

Magical Remedy: Apply a moisture based conditioner to your natural hair and a light protein conditioner to the relaxed ends. This way all of your hair will be happy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@lamaria211 and @CafedeBelleza

!

@lamaria211

First off congrats on your decision!!!!!

Maybe you can try stretching your textures w/ a blow dryer on wash day. JGA has a 4b/c texture and has done it for months, she uses cool air I think. Or maybe if you don't want to use the blow dryer, you can check out Rosemary Godwin - Ese  or KikiCoulture on Youtube. They're both were two of my favorite 4b/c sitioner's. Kiki transitioned for 2 years and Rose did it for 14 months I think. Both have beautiful hair and are chalk full of tips. You may have to refer back to their older vid's, but its worth it......trust me. Rose is good with technique, but KiKi is good for styling (her banding vid is how I learn how to band my hair). 

@CafedeBelleza

What made you make the decision to transition? I just know you're going to be a fly natural .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Today is wash day and I have to use Prepoo, Shampoo, Protein Treat, and DC w/ Steam. I have been dreading this day all week long. After 2 weeks of nothing, but M&S'ing this is not my cup of haircare tea. 

#The(WashDay)Struggle #PrayForMe #TheseRelaxedEndsGon'KillMe #April262015 #<------Can'tWait #SOisLaughingAtMe #SoulCry


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Yeah...that comment was enough to help me decide to hide my hair too ..



shyekiera I am so OCD about my edges that it's stopping me from getting these braids put in  And as much as I love weave that's out the question. It won't stay blended in this 100 degree weather.


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:


> Hello ladies I'm transitioning at only 14 weeks post. I'm really struggling because I have like 4c hair and my textures are fighting me with AKs.last time I was natural I BC but I also hid my hair for 3 years. I need help is anyone out there?



hey. its been a lon time i havent spoken to you. 

why are you saying at only 14 weeks?

you can sure transition again. im transitionning now (7 months post).my virgin relaxer was in december. (after 6 years natural).

people were like "what you relaxed your bsb hair just to transition back a few weeks after".
yup! ridiculous for some but hey... here i go.

i cant wait to get back to my bsb légth.... which is in a long time now...


----------



## Brwnbeauti

EnExitStageLeft 
I can't handle relaxed hair on my own. When I have a decent beautician everything is good, but I haven't had one in about a year and a half. So I have all this great growth, but no retention because each beautician in the last year or so has processed my hair differently. I have straight ends, then some texturized hair, then some straight hair then my new growth and I've done a lot of cutting trying to fix it but it's just doing it's own thing. I think I'll be able to handle my natural hair better, I can braid, rod, twist myself and I've learned the basics of hair care here. And I want to see what it looks like, All that I have are fuzzy childhood pictures.


----------



## SuchaLady

Is $100 for jumbo singles a lot?


----------



## curlyTisME

SuchaLady said:


> Is $100 for jumbo singles a lot?



 Not at all, I've paid 180 before. What length?


----------



## SuchaLady

curlyTisME said:


> Not at all, I've paid 180 before. What length?



curlyTisME not long at all. I want them in a bun without being too heavy.


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> shyekiera I am so OCD about my edges that it's stopping me from getting these braids put in  And as much as I love weave that's out the question. It won't stay blended in this 100 degree weather.



That's why I get full sew ins...don't have time to try to blend..lol


----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


> Is $100 for jumbo singles a lot?



No...it includes the hair right?


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> No...it includes the hair right?



No.....I opted for a braided updo. I'll add a picture later. If my edges don't cooperate with these braids I'm going back to my relaxer because by then I will have exhausted all options


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

CafedeBelleza

I feel you. Relaxing on your own is hard. It took me 6 months of severly underprocessed hair to get use to it . You're pretty much game for transitioning. I can't style to save my life. Braidouts, buns, and straight hair is my safety zone so I tend to stay there.


----------



## coolsista-paris

the more growth i have the harder it is getting to detangle and wash...... goodness i feel like chopping already. but if i do, HOW WILL I WEAR MY HAIR? 

especially to work. i need a nice classy presentable hairstyle. 
i might put on a weave in september. well when it gets cold here, i will cover my head! (which i never used to do)


----------



## lamaria211

coolsista-paris said:


> hey. its been a lon time i havent spoken to you.
> 
> why are you saying at only 14 weeks?
> 
> you can sure transition again. im transitionning now (7 months post).my virgin relaxer was in december. (after 6 years natural).
> 
> people were like "what you relaxed your bsb hair just to transition back a few weeks after".
> yup! ridiculous for some but hey... here i go.
> 
> i cant wait to get back to my bsb légth.... which is in a long time now...



I was natural for 3 years my hair grew healthy and fast. Then about a year ago I relaxed (after convincing my whole family to go natural btw) lol . I enjoyed it for the time but my hair didn't. I'm glad I did it now I no what I really want. Bit since last time I BC I didn't have to deal with the whole transitioning thing, this time I want to do it so I can learn how to style my natural hair and I really don't want another TWA. Thanks for the support. I need it


----------



## TamaraShaniece

A little inspiration....

Even though they are natural, using perm rods on twist/braid outs on blown out hair, even stretched old hair can be styled nicely.


----------



## Honey Bee

coolsista-paris, Happy Bastille Day!


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> A little inspiration....
> 
> Even though they are natural, using perm rods on twist/braid outs on blown out hair, even stretched old hair can be styled nicely.
> 
> View attachment 268937
> 
> View attachment 268939


 
LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE these styles! 

It's gonna take a while and quite a bit of growth for me to achieve something similar lol.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt said:


> LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE these styles!  It's gonna take a while and quite a bit of growth for me to achieve something similar lol.



I figured since twist and braid outs are transitioning go-to-styles, we can achieve the same look. You gave me the idea to roll my relaxed ends to help blend in w/ my new growth w/ twists out.


----------



## naija24

shyekiera said:


> That's why I get full sew ins...don't have time to try to blend..lol



I am so deep in this transition/stretch I've stopped trying to blend. Lol.


----------



## SuchaLady

I found the second girl on IG like 4 days ago! Her hair is gorgeous. She nearly solidifies my decision on wearing my hair straight once natural. She does light blow dries and still has great results. 





TamaraShaniece said:


> A little inspiration....
> 
> Even though they are natural, using perm rods on twist/braid outs on blown out hair, even stretched old hair can be styled nicely.
> 
> View attachment 268937
> 
> View attachment 268939


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:


> I was natural for 3 years my hair grew healthy and fast. Then about a year ago I relaxed (after convincing my whole family to go natural btw) lol . I enjoyed it for the time but my hair didn't. I'm glad I did it now I no what I really want. Bit since last time I BC I didn't have to deal with the whole transitioning thing, this time I want to do it so I can learn how to style my natural hair and I really don't want another TWA. Thanks for the support. I need it



i had also conviced friends and family to go natural.... lol .. so when i relaxed everyone was like " what the heck" :-/

yup lol!  lost woman. i was only about 3 months post and just decided i will not relax... the more i was stretching, the less i felt like relaxing ( thinking of how it would turn out.... underprocessed or overprocessed, do it myself, or salon...) all those questions just pushed me away from the relaxer that i specially bought and that is still under my bed!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> coolsista-paris, Happy Bastille Day!



hey thank you!  i just came home an hour ago from watching beautiful fireworks  

 hubby, me and the kids are all gonna be tired tomorrow :-/ its 1h30 in the morning now... i start work at 9 tomorrow. off to sleep lol


----------



## KidneyBean86

Still trucking along with this transition(11 months) but I am thinking of chopping next month. As you can see in the pics, my hair already looks natural. I think I have like an inch of relaxed ends left.

But, ever since that um "impulsive chop" last month my hair has been growing and I realized that I have a ton of shrinkage.


----------



## coolsista-paris

KidneyBean86 said:


> Still trucking along with this transition(11 months) but I am thinking of chopping next month. As you can see in the pics, my hair already looks natural. I think I have like an inch of relaxed ends left.  But, ever since that um "impulsive chop" last month my hair has been growing and I realized that I have a ton of shrinkage.



youve got a lot of hair there. its full hair.  nice


----------



## Cattypus1

KidneyBean86 said:


> Still trucking along with this transition(11 months) but I am thinking of chopping next month. As you can see in the pics, my hair already looks natural. I think I have like an inch of relaxed ends left.  But, ever since that um "impulsive chop" last month my hair has been growing and I realized that I have a ton of shrinkage.


 We appear to be at exactly the same place...I turned 12 (months, that is) on July 10 and I BC-ed on May 10.  It was impulsive and then a few days later I had my daughter clean it up-no relaxed ends made my life so much easier.  That shrinkage ain't no joke!


----------



## shyekiera

Cattypus1 said:


> We appear to be at exactly the same place...I turned 12 (months, that is) on July 10 and I BC-ed on May 10.  It was impulsive and then a few days later I had my daughter clean it up-no relaxed ends made my life so much easier.  That shrinkage ain't no joke!



Y'all are making it hard for me to hold out...


----------



## Cattypus1

shyekiera said:


> Y'all are making it hard for me to hold out...


I did it because I wanted to see my retention sooner than later.  I'm glad I did it when I did because I haven't figured out 2nd day hair and winter time would not work for a WNG.  I'm hoping the combo of more length and more experience with my natural curls will help me get through the winter.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

coolsista-paris said:


> ( thinking of how it would turn out.... underprocessed or overprocessed, do it myself, or salon



This caused me a lot of anxiety the last few times I relaxed.


----------



## shyekiera

best iron for straightening?


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> best iron for straightening?



FHI........


----------



## coolsista-paris

CafedeBelleza said:


> This caused me a lot of anxiety the last few times I relaxed.



this id why i havent had a touch up since last relaxer in decemer..... that is how i turned out transitionning so soon after a virgin relaxer. 
this was not planned... i wanted to go on a healthy relaxed journey. but i have fine hair im afraid to mess up with bad relaxer results


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera

I LOVE the Sedu Flat Irons (I have 2). I also love the Babyliss Nano Titanium. 

Between the 3 of them I have to say go for the Babyliss for Straightening. One pass and I'm silky bone straight. If you want versatility (straight, waves, curls and etc.) go for the Sedu Revolution. Its a great multifunction iron.


----------



## SuchaLady

coolsista-paris said:


> this id why i havent had a touch up since last relaxer in decemer..... that is how i turned out transitionning so soon after a virgin relaxer. this was not planned... i wanted to go on a healthy relaxed journey. but i have fine hair im afraid to mess up with bad relaxer results




Yup, I agree with both of you. An underprocessed relaxer is what got me here too. I never had any intentions of going natural. This was never even in my plans but with 50-11 different textures running wild in my head I decided to try something new. I can't say I will be natural forever or even long term but I will go on and give it a whirl because I will never be 1+ year(s) post again. This transition feels like a bad breakup.


----------



## PlainJane

shyekiera said:


> best iron for straightening?



I agree with the Babyliss titanium. I bought this then decided to go natural the next day.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> I found the second girl on IG like 4 days ago! Her hair is gorgeous. She nearly solidifies my decision on wearing my hair straight once natural. She does light blow dries and still has great results.


 
She's really a great example for naturals who are heat trained/wear their hair mostly straightened. Her hair looks very fluffy, soft and thick.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Britt said:


> She's really a great example for naturals who are heat trained/wear their hair mostly straightened. Her hair looks very fluffy, soft and thick.



im gonna need to check her out then.


----------



## naija24

I think when I take this weave out, I'm gonna hit the salon 2x a month and start heat training my roots. I'd do it at home but I'm terrified of tangles. I don't want to get DBOs anymore because I want body and their blowouts remove body to me.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

EnExitStageLeft PlainJane do you all have the thinner Nano Babyliss or the thicker one?  I want to buy this flat iron but I'm unclear as to which one to get, the ultra thin one or the regular sized one...


----------



## SuchaLady

Protein treatment and DC'ing in preparation for braids tomorrow. 

Blah, Im over it all.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

tapioca_pudding

I got the 1inch w/ the thin long skinny plates. I can get my roots really easily with it.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> Yup, I agree with both of you. An underprocessed relaxer is what got me here too. I never had any intentions of going natural. This was never even in my plans but with 50-11 different textures running wild in my head I decided to try something new. I can't say I will be natural forever or even long term but I will go on and give it a whirl because I will never be 1+ year(s) post again. This transition feels like a bad breakup.



i now understand you better.

having all thos textures can just mess your hair up. and take you way back to start point.
that scares me.
i wanted to be a straight natural but i guess i didnt try hard enough....
i might retry.  but uhhh this whole transition again :-/
i was bsb in december and now its gonna take me years again to acheive long hair.  fustrating


----------



## SuchaLady

coolsista-paris said:


> i now understand you better.  having all thos textures can just mess your hair up. and take you way back to start point. that scares me. i wanted to be a straight natural but i guess i didnt try hard enough.... i might retry.  but uhhh this whole transition again :-/ i was bsb in december and now its gonna take me years again to acheive long hair.  fustrating



See I told you I'm not completely crazy   I'll see where I can end up. All I can do is try.  I can't rerelax now if I wanted to anyway my hair is all chopped up  Why didn't you being a straight natural work?


----------



## SuchaLady

Did a protein treatment, shampoo, deep condition, along with moisturizing and oiling my hair. She's all ready for these braids tomorrow. *gulp*. My hair really is very pretty. I can't deal with looking like Don King though. It was so pretty, soft, moisturized, and shiny during the wash process. Now what happens between that moment and styling to make me look like I need a hug I still haven't figured out.


----------



## MzRhonda

Well I did something different during this stage.....I had been washing(Wen) and then blow dry and flat iron/curl......so I experimented the other night.

My hair was already short, more short in the back and sides and top longer......I have not relaxed since April (probably 3 months post) my back, from ear down is probably all natural, parts of my sides are but my front and top has more relaxer than natural hair.

So the other night after washing I did twists or braids and rolled on perms rods and let dry over night......my dd says I have some frizz and my youngest can not get used to the shorter curlier/natural look and my dh looked like   he said "you cut your hair didn't you?' which he is totally against although I would love to big cut. I think I may just use regular small curlers with end papers instead of the perm rods...you can see some of my relaxed ends sticking out 

I love short hair and I would love the length of Tamron Hall because she can go between short twa and straight. My hair in some areas is that short. She is my natural hair idol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

EnExitStageLeft thank you! I wound up getting the thicker one, so I'm going to try it this weekend to see if it does a good job.  If not then I'll exchange it for the thin one.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

tapioca_pudding

Don't forget to come back and review it for us.


----------



## PlainJane

tapioca_pudding said:


> EnExitStageLeft PlainJane do you all have the thinner Nano Babyliss or the thicker one?  I want to buy this flat iron but I'm unclear as to which one to get, the ultra thin one or the regular sized one...



I got the nano because it was lighter in weight and had longer plates. I stood in ulta for like half an hour deliberating.


----------



## almond eyes

I should now be in the TWA section. But I love the discussions here because they seem more frequent.

In the end, shaving my hair and starting from scratch was a good decision for me though at first I was terrified and thought that I could do a long transition. I wash my hair everyday with a very mild shampoo and a good conditioner. My fine hair is very soft and only takes about 30 minutes to dry now when before it would take one to two days. I don't put any products in my hair except for some gel if I want to make my curls pop even though right now my curls look very puny and I can still see my scalp in some parts.

My mother called me the other day to ask me if I was using grease or anything in my hair and I said no. She wanted to get on my case but then I said Mum remember when I was younger and my hair was long and healthy what was my routine, she was like I used a mild shampoo and conditioner or rinsed your hair everyday and just put it into one big braid with no products and your hair stayed soft. Then I said, "Mum I think I am beginning to understand where things went wrong with my hair. As I got older and you stopped washing it so frequently and began to use all these greases and leave ins my hair became a dry and tangled mess and you started to use all these stripping shampoos. I think fine African hair needs a very basic routine." 

I am now going back to basics and I must say I am amazed at how moist and soft my hair is now and my texture is coming back slowly. When I was transitioning my hair texture was a mess and even when I tried to wash it everyday it was still a mess. I can't wait for it to be at least more than an inch so I can start using hair rods. I also comb my hair mildly to get my scalp oils circulating and my hair is so soft it never tangles on the comb. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## PlainJane

For the first time in about two months I didn't detangle and section my hair before washing. I just hopped in. Surprisingly detangling went very smoothly. It's probably because of my keracare hydrating detangling shampoo. I don't think I can wash in sections anymore since I started using grease. My hair just doesn't get as clean as I like it. 
7 months down. 17 more to go. Smh.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> See I told you I'm not completely crazy   I'll see where I can end up. All I can do is try.  I can't rerelax now if I wanted to anyway my hair is all chopped up  Why didn't you being a straight natural work?



well i had been blow drying tension method every wash day ( every 2 weeks), it was fine. this plus dusting is the thing that made my hair retain.

total no heat didnt work for me.. but i have fine hair so il scared. whenever i flat ironned i had breakage. thinking of it now, my friend gave me her flat iron and hers didnt break my hair... so maybe the flat iron wasnt good.

then my crown got messed up: severe breakage . because of wearing my tight bun AT THE SAME AREA, all year! i worked in a bun everyday... and never changed it, plus i did not moisturize the crown well like i do the outside of my hair....
i got tired of all that (crown at ear legth, the rest at bsb), i relaxed.

hairdresser didnt want to . she told me she will teach me to have straight natural hair. i said "just put on that relaxer" lol

now here i am.... she will laugh if she knew that im starting all over again...


----------



## SuchaLady

Here is my hair


----------



## MzRhonda

Ok this curly big hair do (medium curly afro when curled) is not for me  it ages me.......at my current length I need to continue wearing my hair straight....not enough hair for bunning nor ponytails.


----------



## Honey Bee

Just sharing: I was sick for most of April and May (I'm disabled). During that whole span of time, I might have washed once. I know, I know, terrible, but I just couldn't commit to the whole transitioning wash day thing. I stayed in the house, so I just did twists and put them into bantu knots. I detangled with my hands every few days and twisted it right back up.

Well. At the end of that period, I had crazy curl definition. When I first took it out, I thought the texture resulted from the twists and I was like, wow, looks nice. But then I washed (not 'cowashed', I mean I washed with a regular old sulfate shampoo) and my curls stayed popping. So. I have read of such a thing, but this experiment proves that staying away from the comb a) is _possible_ without it turning into dreads, and b) encourages clumping.  The 4b sections of my hair had definition that I didn't know was possible without any styling products or conditioner whatsoever.

(Additionally, my hair never really felt dry during that period. Interesting, right? For comparison, my relaxed hair was and remains akin to the Sahara, parched.)


----------



## lamaria211

My relaxed hair is so dry and I'm DCing x2 a week. I co washed this evening so I'm hoping for moisturized hair in the morning


----------



## tapioca_pudding

EnExitStageLeft PlainJane just finished flat ironing with the thicker Babyliss and I am in LOVE with my hair.  Hair got SILKY SWANGY STRAIGHT with one pass, even my back which is fully natural.  Was able to get my roots GREAT, I am so impressed.  I also used the Inphenom Mist and Lawwwwd... I am SO into my hair right now lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

tapioca_pudding

The Inphenom mist is amazing and I'm glad you had good results with the Babyliss. Its a really awesome iron .


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> Just sharing: I was sick for most of April and May (I'm disabled). During that whole span of time, I might have washed once. I know, I know, terrible, but I just couldn't commit to the whole transitioning wash day thing. I stayed in the house, so I just did twists and put them into bantu knots. I detangled with my hands every few days and twisted it right back up.  Well. At the end of that period, I had crazy curl definition. When I first took it out, I thought the texture resulted from the twists and I was like, wow, looks nice. But then I washed (not 'cowashed', I mean I washed with a regular old sulfate shampoo) and my curls stayed popping. So. I have read of such a thing, but this experiment proves that staying away from the comb a) is possible without it turning into dreads, and b) encourages clumping.  The 4b sections of my hair had definition that I didn't know was possible without any styling products or conditioner whatsoever.  (Additionally, my hair never really felt dry during that period. Interesting, right? For comparison, my relaxed hair was and remains akin to the Sahara, parched.)



nice experiment. 

less is best for you then.
my aunt tôld me that she stayed 2 months wothout washing .... she said she is lazy. but it seems like everything she does works great. she is mbl relaxed.


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:


> My relaxed hair is so dry and I'm DCing x2 a week. I co washed this evening so I'm hoping for moisturized hair in the morning



are you sealing?
have you tried different products to seal? serum, oil, grease?

have you ever tried s curl ? 

this made my hair soft the other day:
i pre pood with ceramid conditionner + oil .
then i washed with shampoo.
on damp hair i added amla oil (isually i oil rinse with it..).
then i added serum (ic fantasia)+ very little grease to the ends.
i bunned it damp. and added fake hair on top to make a big bun.

when i took down the bun 5 days after, my relaxed ends were so soft and moisturized.


----------



## shyekiera

tapioca_pudding said:


> EnExitStageLeft PlainJane just finished flat ironing with the thicker Babyliss and I am in LOVE with my hair.  Hair got SILKY SWANGY STRAIGHT with one pass, even my back which is fully natural.  Was able to get my roots GREAT, I am so impressed.  I also used the Inphenom Mist and Lawwwwd... I am SO into my hair right now lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I guess y'all have sold me on the babyliss


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm thinking of flat ironing my hair this week.I haven't flat ironed my hair since last November. Any tips?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Finally washing....

I have trainings/open house next week, so I need my hair fresh and laid to the GAWDS! So I'm pulling out the Eco Styler Pink .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KidneyBean86

Try to use the most moisturizing conditioner you have. Remember, the more moisture...the less the frizz.


----------



## Honey Bee

What do we think about the Maxiglide? I found my old one at my mom's and, being almost-natural, was like, 'Hey, I'm kinda likin' those teeth, there.'  I also like the idea of steam. But I never used it that much when I first got it and can't remember if there was a reason 'we' don't like it.

Yay or nay?


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Finally washing....  I have trainings/open house next week, so I need my hair fresh and laid to the GAWDS! So I'm pulling out the Eco Styler Pink .



YAS!  Thanks again for telling me about ESPink!  I bought a 5 lb tub.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta said:


> YAS!  Thanks again for telling me about ESPink!  I bought a 5 lb tub.



FROM WHERE?!!!!! I can only find the 32 oz. ones and they only last like 4-5 months. Considering I bun like everyday of my life. 

bebezazueta


----------



## shyekiera

bebezazueta said:


> YAS!  Thanks again for telling me about ESPink!  I bought a 5 lb tub.



Is the pink the best one?


Has anyone tried the MAXI gel...I was tempted to try it...a 5 lb bucket is 5.49


----------



## Britt

Totally impromptu - I'm team natural now!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KidneyBean86

Britt said:


> Totally impromptu - I'm team natural now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pretty hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Britt said:


> Totally impromptu - I'm team natural now!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt Congrats! I've been peeking in here checking for when you BC'd! Gone head girl! Woot woot!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

CONGRATS! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> What do we think about the Maxiglide? I found my old one at my mom's and, being almost-natural, was like, 'Hey, I'm kinda likin' those teeth, there.'  I also like the idea of steam. But I never used it that much when I first got it and can't remember if there was a reason 'we' don't like it.  Yay or nay?



i also have a flat iron with steam and small teeth.

i never figured out how to use the steam ( i thought i would just revert back to my natural curled hair)...
i should have tried putting a strenthening and straightenin product inside?! maybe...


----------



## coolsista-paris

Britt said:


> Totally impromptu - I'm team natural now!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



beatiful hair! congrats!!!


----------



## Britt

Thank u all !!! 
Now it's time to learn how to style and work with the length I have.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mische

Britt I've been waiting for this day...!!!  Your hair looks beautiful and super moisturized. How long is it when you stretch/inches?


----------



## PlainJane

tapioca_pudding said:


> EnExitStageLeft PlainJane just finished flat ironing with the thicker Babyliss and I am in LOVE with my hair.  Hair got SILKY SWANGY STRAIGHT with one pass, even my back which is fully natural.  Was able to get my roots GREAT, I am so impressed.  I also used the Inphenom Mist and Lawwwwd... I am SO into my hair right now lol.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 Yay! I'm going to have to look up this mist you referred to. What temperature did you use?


----------



## Britt

Mische said:


> Britt I've been waiting for this day...!!!  Your hair looks beautiful and super moisturized. How long is it when you stretch/inches?


Awww thank you! 
I'd say maybe to my shoulder when I stretch it.. yeah.. about that. My hair is damp in the pic with a bit of conditioner. I twisted my hair up after I rinsed out the conditioner and will wear a twist out tomorrow. We'll see how that goes. I will say, my hair wasn't as short as I thought it would be.


----------



## Britt

Hopefully it will turn out nice tomorrow lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera

Britt said:


> Totally impromptu - I'm team natural now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your hair is gorgeous!!!!,


----------



## Britt

shyekiera said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!!!,



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mische

Britt said:


> Awww thank you!
> I'd say maybe to my shoulder when I stretch it.. yeah.. about that. My hair is damp in the pic with a bit of conditioner. I twisted my hair up after I rinsed out the conditioner and will wear a twist out tomorrow. We'll see how that goes. I will say, my hair wasn't as short as I thought it would be.



Nice! That's interesting that it wasn't as short as you thought it'd be. I always do little pull tests trying to figure out where the natural hair would fall by itself, but I guess that isn't completely accurate. Anyway, I can't wait to see twist out pics.


----------



## sharifeh

Britt
congrats!!! your hair looks amazing!! I'm about to shed a tear
what are you 14 or 15 months?

you have a lot of hair!!


----------



## beauti

*Britt congrats! Your hair is gorgeous! *


----------



## coolsista-paris

sharifeh said:


> Britt congrats!!! your hair looks amazing!! I'm about to shed a tear what are you 14 or 15 months?  you have a lot of hair!!



yeah thats a lot of hair she has. lucky girl


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> FROM WHERE?!!!!! I can only find the 32 oz. ones and they only last like 4-5 months. Considering I bun like everyday of my life.  bebezazueta



Amazon!  Fast shipping too! EnExitStageLeft


----------



## bebezazueta

shyekiera said:


> Is the pink the best one?  Has anyone tried the MAXI gel...I was tempted to try it...a 5 lb bucket is 5.49



I've only tried argan and pink. The argan oil flaked badly on me. No flaking with the pink.


----------



## Britt

My twist out this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

Britt said:


> My twist out this morning.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt

It looks delicious. Can you share your regimen?


----------



## Britt

Mische said:


> Nice! That's interesting that it wasn't as short as you thought it'd be. I always do little pull tests trying to figure out where the natural hair would fall by itself, but I guess that isn't completely accurate. Anyway, I can't wait to see twist out pics.


Yes, it is interesting. As of late, I've been having anxiety about big chopping and what my hair would look like, shrinkage, etc. I'd look at ppl on the street and literally scour the internet looking at different images of people early in their journey so I could have some idea of what my hair would look like. I took down my Senegalese twists 4 weeks earlier than expected and this was totally impromptu. As I took them down, my mom came by and saw my hair and was like "britt just cut off the ends, at least you'll know what you're working with and it will look so much better, your hair is not as short as you think, come let me cut it off, you're not doing a big chop, you just have ends left" . So I thought about it, and hesitated.. and then I let her just cut the ends off. I have some straight ends left but I'll prob just cut as I go along. 

In my head I was really picturing myself with a short shrunken fro that sticks up everywhere b/c I didn't have enough length for 'hangage' yet  I was starting to get really down lately and nervous b/c I dreaded this day. But now, I'm so glad I did it when I did it. Totally UNPLANNED (I was quite anal retentive about the big day of my big chop ) and I'm just going to have to work with it. 



sharifeh said:


> @Britt
> congrats!!! your hair looks amazing!! I'm about to shed a tear
> what are you 14 or 15 months?
> 
> you have a lot of hair!!


 
Thank you my dear !!!! I'm 17.5 months! I was going to try and push and hold out till like Sept, but my mom was like ... Ummmm no lol ! 
I thought my hair would shrink up and be vastly different from the look of my transitioning hair, but that's not the case. My hair today looks pretty much like my transitioning hair. I think it helped that my hair wasn't long while I was transitioning. 

Now I have to figure out products lol. Yesterday I washed and deep conditioned and then used my anabelle's leave in pudding followed by some miss Jessie's quick curls. I think I might have been heavy handed lol. I was just slathering and twisting. Tonight I will prob redo my flat twists and just lightly mist with water.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt 

Your twistout is beautiful.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Congrats Britt!! Your hair is lovely!!!!!!


----------



## havilland

Britt said:


> Thank u all !!! Now it's time to learn how to style and work with the length I have.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congrats!!!!

Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## Britt

Rozlewis said:


> @Britt
> 
> It looks delicious. Can you share your regimen?


 
Thank you !!!!!!

Through out my transition I've been washing and deep conditioning once a week. My shampoo's have changed up, I'll sometimes use a poo bar, or whatever other poo I have on hand ( I have several). For deep conditioners, I've used any of the Naturelle Grow dc's and I also like Darcy Pumpkin. Those have been the conditioners that are in my fridge that are staples. Ohhh! I used Nexxus Emergencee prob about every 3 weeks and I started adding the neutral protein filler to it. I'd pour the Emergencee in a bowl and pour a little bit of the protein filler in it. I really like the way my hair feels when I wash out this protein mixture. The curls just look better, my hair feels stronger. While transitioning I'd wear a twist out, but mostly I'd slick my hair back into a small ponytail and pin it up, or tuck it under -- that's it. 

Going forward, I'll prob continue along with the same regimen using the same poo's, dc's, leave in's, and Emergencee. It's the styling and styling products that will be more challenging.


----------



## shyekiera

Britt said:


> My twist out this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

I had to plat my hair up cause it's shedding and breaking like crazy. I'm almost 4 months post partum so my edges near my temples are almost non existent. I'm hoping to keep in plated for at least a week then I'll wash DC and braid it back up again


----------



## PlainJane

Britt said:


> My twist out this morning.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


If I have this much hair by the time I'm 17 months post I would cut too!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Britt said:


> Yes, it is interesting. As of late, I've been having anxiety about big chopping and what my hair would look like, shrinkage, etc. I'd look at ppl on the street and literally scour the internet looking at different images of people early in their journey so I could have some idea of what my hair would look like. I took down my Senegalese twists 4 weeks earlier than expected and this was totally impromptu. As I took them down, my mom came by and saw my hair and was like "britt just cut off the ends, at least you'll know what you're working with and it will look so much better, your hair is not as short as you think, come let me cut it off, you're not doing a big chop, you just have ends left" . So I thought about it, and hesitated.. and then I let her just cut the ends off. I have some straight ends left but I'll prob just cut as I go along.
> 
> In my head I was really picturing myself with a short shrunken fro that sticks up everywhere b/c I didn't have enough length for 'hangage' yet  I was starting to get really down lately and nervous b/c I dreaded this day. But now, I'm so glad I did it when I did it. Totally UNPLANNED (I was quite anal retentive about the big day of my big chop ) and I'm just going to have to work with it.
> 
> Thank you my dear !!!! I'm 17.5 months! I was going to try and push and hold out till like Sept, but my mom was like ... Ummmm no lol !
> I thought my hair would shrink up and be vastly different from the look of my transitioning hair, but that's not the case. My hair today looks pretty much like my transitioning hair. I think it helped that my hair wasn't long while I was transitioning.
> 
> Now I have to figure out products lol. Yesterday I washed and deep conditioned and then used my anabelle's leave in pudding followed by some miss Jessie's quick curls. I think I might have been heavy handed lol. I was just slathering and twisting. Tonight I will prob redo my flat twists and just lightly mist with water.



Did your curl type change? I heard that once the straight ends are chopped the hair gets a tighter curl


----------



## Honey Bee

coolsista-paris said:


> i also have a flat iron with steam and small teeth.
> 
> i never figured out how to use the steam ( i thought i would just revert back to my natural curled hair)...
> i should have tried putting a strenthening and straightenin product inside?! maybe...


coolsista-paris, I wouldn't. Steam appliances in general work best with water, and not just any water, _distilled_ water. I think it's because of all the metals and fluoride and what not in 'regular' water.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt,    I can't believe you did it! OMG, it's so CUTE!! And long! I'ma need you to start a fotki, post some more pics, _some_thing. 



Britt said:


> Yes, it is interesting. As of late, I've been having anxiety about big chopping and what my hair would look like, shrinkage, etc. I'd look at ppl on the street and *literally scour the internet looking at different images of people early in their journey so I could have some idea of what my hair would look like. ...*


 
 I do this too. SO is like, Bring your arse to bed!!  


 I spent all day thinking about chopping. If I don't like it, I could always throw it up in a ps until it's long enough to style... but I have a new thing against fake hair, so...   I guess I'll wait a little longer. I just want this phase to be over.  I'm even dreaming about being completely natural (and having nightmares about getting a perm). _*sigh*_


----------



## Britt

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Did your curl type change? I heard that once the straight ends are chopped the hair gets a tighter curl



Good question. 
So I just came home and decided to do a braid out/twist out. I sectioned my hair and cornrow the root and twist the end. While getting a chance to really examine my hair, I notice I have some heat damage . I knew of areas that were literally fried straight, but I see I have a little bit of heat damage in other areas, it's not fried straight, but it's funky looking  Also, as far as my hair pattern, I can't say I've noticed any difference. I do notice that I don't have as much shrinkage as I thought I would have. That's prob why my hair has a bit of hangage to it i'm guessing. I also have a bunch of different hair textures. The top area by my bang is kinda straight and just there, no real definitive pattern. The sides I think are like a 4a/4b by my ears. The top a good size wave and loose, I'd say a 3c, along with the middle area of my nape. A majority of everything else is a 4a. I'm not quite sure what to make of my hair as yet :shrug:... I do regret the few dominican blow outs I got and the last flat ironing session where I went a stylist and she straight fried my damn hair  
Honestly, my hair feels just like my transitioning hair ... I mean ... just like it sans the scraggly relaxed ends. It feels much better w/o the ends there. 


Honey Bee said:


> Britt,    I can't believe you did it! OMG, it's so CUTE!! And long! I'ma need you to start a fotki, post some more pics, _some_thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I do this too. SO is like, Bring your arse to bed!!
> 
> 
> I spent all day thinking about chopping. If I don't like it, I could always throw it up in a ps until it's long enough to style... but I have a new thing against fake hair, so...   I guess I'll wait a little longer. I just want this phase to be over.  I'm even dreaming about being completely natural (and having nightmares about getting a perm). _*sigh*_



Thank you 
Girl, I'd be up all night with my phone in my hand looking at natural hair pics, my brain would be going, trying to find someone whose hair looks similar to mine and wondering what mine would look like when it's chopped. Much to my chagrin, I can't say that's helped me really . My hair looks like.. my hair lol. Now I get it when all the naturals say that our hair is soo different you may not find someone with the same exact hair as you. I don't want to speak to soon, I really don't -- but I don't think I have bad shrinkage. It doesn't feel that way _yet_. Who knows... we'll see how things go like 2 months from now. Plus, I have heat damage to grow out and all that too. 

Thanks for the idea !!!!!! I'm going to update my Fotki and upload all the 50 million pics I've snapped of my hair through out my transition and then free up some space on my phone. Thanks for the idea  I will certainly have that up before the week is out. 

I hope my hair tomorrow holds up it's style for 2 days, b/c it took me at least 30 minutes to redo my entire head in cornrows, I sprayed each section lightly with water and then used Camille Rose aloe butter gel. That's what I used while transitioning and it was fine.


----------



## Britt

So my technique came out better today. 

Yesterday I did about 9 cornrows. I cornrowed the root and twisted the ends and coiled the hair at the very end. I used a spray bottle with water and some Camille Rose aloe butter gel. Today, my hair is much more defined and looks better. I think when I get home maybe I can get away with some medium to large plaits to hold the style. 

To hell with that miss Jessie's quick curls, it had no value add to my hair at all. I will stick with the Camille Rose aloe butter gel for textured styles. I was thinking I'd need a gel type product for hold. I have a few Annabelle's moisturizers, I'll get around to trying them for my braid outs.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

I seen your avi and was like "OHHHHHH PURDY!", my nosy coworker peeked to see what I was looking at and just shook her head. Somebody asked her why and her response was "Hall lookin' at somebody hair again" .

I really need to stop lurking here. My coworkers are starting to see just how addicted I really am.


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Britt
> 
> I seen your avi and was like "OHHHHHH PURDY!", my nosy coworker peeked to see what I was looking at and just shook her head. Somebody asked her why and her response was "Hall lookin' at somebody hair again" .
> 
> I really need to stop lurking here. My coworkers are starting to see just how addicted I really am.


 
LMAO! I feel you! I'm always on the forum or on LSA or looking at hair at work. The other day I was on LSA and tried to stifle my laughter so badly that I sounded like I was gonna cry, my coworkers were like 'are you ok' . If they only knew I was getting my lifeeeeee from whatever foolishness I was reading


----------



## coolsista-paris

Britt said:


> LMAO! I feel you! I'm always on the forum or on LSA or looking at hair at work. The other day I was on LSA and tried to stifle my laughter so badly that I sounded like I was gonna cry, my coworkers were like 'are you ok' . If they only knew I was getting my lifeeeeee from whatever foolishness I was reading



my boyfriend laughs at me and says " apl, bsl, wl, shrinkage, rollers, you watching a hair video again"... lol

my friends used to say i was so into hair"


----------



## Guinan

Hi Ladies

I have officially decided to transition and would love to join this thread (if it's not too late). I am currently 10mths post. I plan on BC next yr. I have already cut off the front "U" section of my hair. 

My reggie really hasn't changed much since transitioning. I shampoo/DC once a week and cowash once a week. My fav styles are braidouts and twistouts. 

My texture is: 4A, 3C, 3B. Medium fine and very dense with AWESOME shrinkage.

My length: 14.5 inches on the sides and back and 4.5 inches in the front.

I attached sum pics of my hair I have Alafia(sp) leave-in, coconut oil and shea moisture enhancing smoothie. That combo made my curls POP!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pelohello 

HEY GIRL HEY! 

We'll enjoy having you and your lovely tresses I too plan to chop next year. You have an anticipated date?


----------



## SuchaLady

I think Im going to buy that new Design Essentials line when I take my braids out. I need to start finding products that work on straight hair. Not really planning on wearing my hair curly and I want to know what my hair prefers before Im fully natural. I was watching some BC videos and 18-24 months of new growth is not enough hair for me  I may not ever do a big trim and just cut it gradually; if not Im considering either 4th of July next year or Christmas 2015.


----------



## Guinan

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pelohello
> 
> HEY GIRL HEY!
> 
> We'll enjoy having you and your lovely tresses I too plan to chop next year. You have an anticipated date?



I'm thinking either jan or sep of next yr. I'm leaning more towards jan


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pelohello

I understand lol. The sooner the better.


----------



## Honey Bee

Question about clumping for recent choppers: did you find that the relaxed ends _caused_ your hair to clump or did they kinda mess up your_ natural_ clumping?


----------



## Britt

Observation/random thought ahead: 

Sooooo, in short -- I realize that I am learning my hair all over again. This is indeed a journey. Just like I learned through tons of products and techniques what worked for my relaxed hair, I must now learn my natural hair and how it behaves, accepting that it will take more time to learn, dealing with different areas and textures behaving differently, and a big one--- putting the *time* to make this work. 

As the week has gone on, I loved the second day hair I had from my big chop. I did cornrows in my hair the night before and twisted the ends, and it gave me beautiful hair the following day. Later that night, I figured I'd just put my hair in loose ish cornrows, I didn't use product just misted my hair with water. Well, the following morning as I took the braids down it looked fine, as the day went on, I lost a lot of definition particularly in the back of hair and my hair looked like a frizzy afro. 

Sooo, yesterday I went into the bss and who knew there were so many pudding type gel/products in an aisle . I went with the Cantu lock and twist gel (I think that's the name). I went home, washed and conditioned my hair b/c it felt greasy though it looked frizzy and dry on the ends. I washed in 4 sections like I did through out my transition. I tried something new this go around. I applied my leave in (apb pudding leave in), followed up with apb oil, applied the cantu product and put my hair in small two strand twists. I put about 30 in my head. This took me 42 minutes to be exact. I figured this would give me 2 day hair. I then sat under my dryer for like 40 minutes b/c I didn't want to have damp/wet hair in this morning. 

I took out my twists this morning and while I have a lot of definition I don't really like the look. My hair doesn't hang the same as when I go flat twist/braid out. The time I put into this style wasn't worth it for me today. It doesn't look bad, it's ok... but not a preferred look for the time I spent to do it mid week. I also noticed I was prob heavy handed ish with the oil and when I put my head on my pillows last night it seeped through my bonnet and left oil stains on my pillows . I see I have to be very light with the use of oil -- my relaxed hair was never a fan of oil either. It might be best I stick to the usage of oil on my scalp or being more light handed when I use it. 

I also have some stick straight pieces and loose hair pieces through out my head from heat damage. Because my hair is short, and the back has a frizzy coarser texture, I notice it is hard for that area to keep definition. It will frizz out the fastest. Until my hair is long enough where the top will grow to cover that area, I will have to accept that back there can look like an afro real quick lol. 

As I keep touching my hair, I keep feeling the oily residue smh. Makes me want to run it under water to get it all out. 

I will say, I am glad that I cut my hair when I did -- this way I get a chance to really and truly see what I'm working with. When I was transitioning I would mostly wear my hair slicked back or do occasional braid outs. I didn't get to really see how my hair behaves. I also didn't really notice I have more heat damage in areas than I thought. I'm assuming it's from the few Dominican blow outs I got.


----------



## Rocky91

Britt, I suggest trying the as I am naturally twisting cream. It has a lovely consistency. I have found that most BSS products leave this oily greasy residue that I hate, my hair has to be touchable.


----------



## Britt

Rocky91 said:


> @Britt, I suggest trying the as I am naturally twisting cream. It has a lovely consistency. I have found that most BSS products leave this oily greasy residue that I hate, my hair has to be touchable.


 

Rocky91 thank u! I will keep that one in mind! I don't think the cantu is oily, I know I prob overdid it with my oiling last night  How often do you retwist your hair?


----------



## Rocky91

Britt said:


> Rocky91 thank u! I will keep that one in mind! I don't think the cantu is oily, I know I prob overdid it with my oiling last night  How often do you retwist your hair?



currently, i am wearing weaves primarily.
but when i do wear my hair out, i only twist 1-2x a week on wet hair when i style. I make sure to use a product with hold as well like a wrap foam and then i just pineapple my hair at night and it lasts. 
i couldn't be bothered with retwisting every night, no ma'am.


----------



## Guinan

So I sent away for a curl kit by deva curl and I decided to try the deva curl light holding gel. I like the smell but it made my hair sticky. I was really excited to use it, since I heard great things about it. It worked great on my natural hair but made my relaxed hair too weighed down. I don't think I will re-purchase the gel. I still have the co-cleanse, deep conditioner and the foaming pomade to try. I think I will continue to use the gel but only on my natural hair; as it made the curls nice and defined. 

The next thing I want to try is Bobeam shampoo bars. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## PlainJane

I didn't use grease on my hair from the previous wash day and I definitely see a difference in my hair. A bad difference. Back to grease next week.

Also, I'm going back to using jbco on my scalp since I'm no longer cowashing. Hopefully posting this will cause me to actually be consistent lol 

I got a cvs coupon this week so I'll finally be trying its a ten leave in to see if it's better than my aphogee curlific. 

I will be using my split ender tomorrow. I haven't used it in about three months. I'm trying to hold off on a real trim until I'm 12 months post. 

This is starting to become the only thread I check on the forum lol


----------



## Honey Bee

PlainJane said:


> I got a cvs coupon this week so I'll finally be trying its a ten leave in to see if it's better than my aphogee curlific.


PlainJane,  CVS carries It's a 10?! Where you at, girl?


----------



## yoleee

7 months post today! I can't believe I made it this far!! Here is a picture of my new growth (excuse the gray) before I put a rinse on it. I know its hard to tell but any ideas on hair type?


----------



## Guinan

yoleee said:


> 7 months post today! I can't believe I made it this far!! Here is a picture of my new growth (excuse the gray) before I put a rinse on it. I know its hard to tell but any ideas on hair type?



Its hard to tell from this pic. It looks wavy.  Can u take a pic when its wet?


----------



## yoleee

pelohello said:


> Its hard to tell from this pic. It looks wavy.  Can u take a pic when its wet?


 
It is wet, I had just rinsed conditioner out.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I have nothing to share. I just really LOVE this thread.


----------



## lamaria211

I've cut off about 4" since I decided to transition. My sister says I'm not transitioning I'm slowly BCing.


----------



## Cattypus1

lamaria211 said:


> I've cut off about 4" since I decided to transition. My sister says I'm not transitioning I'm slowly BCing.


Two sides of the same coin...LOL


----------



## Britt

lamaria211 said:


> I've cut off about 4" since I decided to transition. My sister says I'm not transitioning I'm slowly BCing.


That's good! This way it won't be as much of a shock when you finally bc. But you've been natural before so you know exactly what to expect.


----------



## ScorpioLove

48 weeks post... I just want a long weave right now probably till next year. Im so over my hair. It'll take at least 3 years to be at a length I'm comfortable with. My hair just feels so short  when unstraightened :-( my bun is so much smaller 

This is why I know I could never bc... I did a mini chop to remove all bone straight ends and I feel bald but im probably at like apl straightened.  But the shrinkage gets me down to ear length. 

**off to order my kinky straight weave in a 20inch


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hendigo'in today! 

I cannot wait. I love the deep brown/reddish tinge its give me.


----------



## Guinan

yesterday I had tried Devacurl No-poo shampoo but I forgot to rinse it out; as I got distracted. So I will def wash and DC my hair today. I plan on DC with HE color conditioner. That conditioner has protein in it and I feel like I need alittle protein. I will probably just do a braidout afterwards. I bought some yoga headbands and they are fantastic! They are super wide and it hides my mini BC.


----------



## Guinan

Hair has been DC, m&s & braided up. I took a pic of my NG. I feel like i have such a long way to go.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I just realized that I'm 15 months post.

15 down. 9 more to go


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I just realized that I'm 15 months post.
> 
> 15 down. 9 more to go



EnExitStageLeft

Congratulations! This is a great accomplishment. I would love to go natural but I have a difficult time when stretching so I can't even imagine transitioning. Every time I see a picture of your hair it looks so healthy and full. Great job!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Rozlewis
Thanks for the sweet words !

Also, Have you ever considered using a blow dryer on cool to stretch your new growth? JGA does it weekly with amazing results. I band/bun my hair to stretch it and it works out well for me, however I'm sure the blow dryer is a lot quicker. 

Transitioning is as hard as you make it. I have lived in a bun my entire transition and to be quite honest it hasn't been as bad as I had made it out to be. Most of my peers offline still think I'm relaxing on the sly .


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Rozlewis
> Thanks for the sweet words !
> 
> Also, Have you ever considered using a blow dryer on cool to stretch your new growth? JGA does it weekly with amazing results. I band/bun my hair to stretch it and it works out well for me, however I'm sure the blow dryer is a lot quicker.
> 
> Transitioning is as hard as you make it. I have lived in a bun my entire transition and to be quite honest it hasn't been as bad as I had made it out to be. Most of my peers offline still think I'm relaxing on the sly .



EnExitStageLeft

I have learned a lot from you and some of the others who are transitioning. I follow JGA also. I am so nervous about using the blow dryer even on cool but I may try it this weekend when I wash my hair. I have 3 more weeks before I get a relaxer so I can see light at the end of this tunnel. Two hours for detangling is too much for me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Rozlewis

Two hours?! OMG!

It takes me 10-15 minutes at the most. However I do it under running water, whether it be in the sink or shower. Many hate to do it this way, but I find it the most effective. Detangling takes minutes and isn't difficult at all. My hair is to tangly to do it outside the shower.


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft

I tried detangling in the shower under running water previously but I felt like I lost too much hair. It was a little scary because hair is so vulnerable when it's wet so I probably did not give it a fair chance. I may need to try it again. Any tips you can share?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Rozlewis

This is going to sound crazy, but instead of raking the comb through your hair, brace your hair shaft with your hands and lightly "stab" the hair in mini motions from the ends up THEN the root down. 

Also, saturate your hair in the conditioner. Till its almost frothy. 

Here is a good vid demonstrating the "stabbing" technique I'm talking about:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr9oWJhdQu8&list=UUIisCyc3vxjcAyEts30GXog

Also, I find that detangling in the shower removes ALL shed hair. My hair is too tangly to have rogue sheds hanging around. For me that only leads to matting. 

You may also want to look at your cleansing technique and your overall wash day routine. There may be a step that is causing your excess tangling.


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> This is going to sound crazy, but instead of raking the comb through your hair, brace your hair shaft with your hands and lightly "stab" the hair in mini motions from the ends up THEN the root down.
> 
> Also, saturate your hair in the conditioner. Till its almost frothy.
> 
> Here is a good vid demonstrating the "stabbing" technique I'm talking about:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr9oWJhdQu8&list=UUIisCyc3vxjcAyEts30GXog
> 
> Also, I find that detangling in the shower removes ALL shed hair. My hair is too tangly to have rogue sheds hanging around. For me that only leads to matting.
> 
> You may also want to look at your cleansing technique and your overall wash day routine. There may be a step that is causing your excess tangling.



EnExitStageLeft

Thanks for the tips. I do everything in sections but I go through my hair really good from tip to root and then from root to tip while in sections. I do a thorough job and get all of the shed hair out. I also use the 2 comb method starting with a wide-tooth comb and then with a comb with teeth closer together but not a fine tooth comb. My natural hair is really coily and it looks like I have close to 2 inches. I take my time with it and probably could go through faster. I will have to try your technique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ScorpioLove said:


> 48 weeks post... I just want a long weave right now probably till next year. Im so over my hair. It'll take at least 3 years to be at a length I'm comfortable with. My hair just feels so short  when unstraightened :-( my bun is so much smaller  This is why I know I could never bc... I did a mini chop to remove all bone straight ends and I feel bald but im probably at like apl straightened.  But the shrinkage gets me down to ear length.  **off to order my kinky straight weave in a 20inch



where do you buy that kinky straight weave? i would love one. 
internet?


----------



## KidneyBean86

So, it looks like I am team natural now. I washed my hair yesterday and realized that I have no straight pieces....at all...SMH..


----------



## Cattypus1

KidneyBean86 said:


> So, it looks like I am team natural now. I washed my hair yesterday and realized that I have no straight pieces....at all...SMH..


Congrats! ...and welcome


----------



## KidneyBean86

I will continue to hang around this thread but I wanted to post pics from my wash yesterday.

Any suggestions on a hair type? My granny says I have the "good grade" whatever that means lol.

I'm thinking 4b-4z?


----------



## HappywithJC723

I'm joining this journey. I'm about 3.5 months post.  My dh gave me a good trim a couple of weeks ago. He took about 1.5-2 inches off. I needed it. I hadn't had a trim in about a year. I'm looking for a good moisturizing dc. What do you ladies suggest? I recently tried CON's new moisturizing milk masque dc and it was a no go for my hair. I tried it on wet and dry hair and both times it made my hair feel like I dc'ed with a protein conditioner instead of a moisturizing one.


----------



## ScorpioLove

coolsista-paris said:


> where do you buy that kinky straight weave? i would love one.
> internet?



I got it on aliexpress. It matches with my hair well. I haven't styled it yet so I can't say how it is straightened


----------



## coolsista-paris

ScorpioLove said:


> I got it on aliexpress. It matches with my hair well. I haven't styled it yet so I can't say how it is straightened



thanks. dont mind showing a pic ;-)  that will inspire me


----------



## Cattypus1

KidneyBean86 said:


> I will continue to hang around this thread but I wanted to post pics from my wash yesterday.  Any suggestions on a hair type? My granny says I have the "good grade" whatever that means lol.  I'm thinking 4b-4z?


That's my hair!  My granny always called me a nappy-headed sea buzzard!  LOL  I'm a 4-something.


----------



## Guinan

HappywithJC723 said:


> I'm joining this journey. I'm about 3.5 months post.  My dh gave me a good trim a couple of weeks ago. He took about 1.5-2 inches off. I needed it. I hadn't had a trim in about a year. I'm looking for a good moisturizing dc. What do you ladies suggest? I recently tried CON's new moisturizing milk masque dc and it was a no go for my hair. I tried it on wet and dry hair and both times it made my hair feel like I dc'ed with a protein conditioner instead of a moisturizing one.



I really like herbal essence, hello hydration. Ive been using that as my DC for over a year


----------



## almond eyes

KidneyBean86 said:


> I will continue to hang around this thread but I wanted to post pics from my wash yesterday.
> 
> Any suggestions on a hair type? My granny says I have the "good grade" whatever that means lol.
> 
> I'm thinking 4b-4z?



Your hair looks fine in texture. I tend to know texture from the feel test. Do you feel curlies and coilies when your hair is dry? Do curls and coils pop up with products? If not 4b. I also find that 4a hair if not given the proper moisture and washed frequently can get dry and end up mimicking 4b hair.

Your hair is not 4Z. I have seen 4Z hair and its also a nice grade of hair when taken care of well like all hair types but again it cannot go too long without washing or rinsing with water or it can become very dry and look very dry and dull.


----------



## pearlific1

Cattypus1 said:


> That's my hair!  My granny always called me a nappy-headed sea buzzard!  LOL  I'm a 4-something.



What???


----------



## KidneyBean86

almond eyes said:


> Your hair looks fine in texture. I tend to know texture from the feel test. Do you feel curlies and coilies when your hair is dry? Do curls and coils pop up with products? If not 4b. I also find that 4a hair if not given the proper moisture and washed frequently can get dry and end up mimicking 4b hair.
> 
> Your hair is not 4Z. I have seen 4Z hair and its also a nice grade of hair when taken care of well like all hair types but again it cannot go too long without washing or rinsing with water or it can become very dry and look very dry and dull.



Yes. I still feel curls and coilies when my hair is dry. My roots are nothing but curls. What do you suggest to up moisture? I have tried everything and my hair still feels really dry.


----------



## shyekiera

Has anyone tried the Eco Custard?


----------



## Amarilles

28 months post today! 

Had 2 days of too much high heat last Saturday and Sunday, I'm itching to wash off all the crap that was put in my hair but don't yet have the time. The texture seems undamaged but I'm dying to wash it and see. 

DH is suggesting I cut the relaxer already, that it'll be easier for me when we go on vacation later this month and that he's tired of me twisting my hair all the time. Good to know that *he's* tired of it  I said I'm doing 2 more months but he insisted quite a bit so not sure now. Still in the states until Tuesday, so I guess I'll see once we get home. I can't believe I'm almost there! Here's hoping for no heat damage...if so though, I'll cut it out when I cut the rest. Hoping for the best!


----------



## PlainJane

Honey Bee said:


> PlainJane,  CVS carries It's a 10?! Where you at, girl?


 Florida! I think I've seen it visiting family other places though. They have all those products (it's a 10, Paul Mitchell, chi, etc). The cvs just has to be in a nice and popular neighborhood.


----------



## PlainJane

8 months post! 

I've realized that if I don't stretch my hair well on wash day, no style works throughout the week and I get a lot of breakage. Also, even if I wanted to go back to relaxing right now, that wouldn't be an option because I've had quite a bit of breakage at the line of demarcation. I'm loving how my natural roots aren't as picky as my relaxed ends are tho so that's enough to keep going!


----------



## shyekiera

Eco edge control?


----------



## pearlific1

I went to Sally Beauty Supply over the weekend to see what I could find to try. They had Roux on clearance...no Porosity Control though ...I purchased Mendex (I'm guessing it's protein based because it emphasized strengthening) and a moisturizing condish. They were $2.49 each.  Last night was my wash day so I tried the Mendex. OMG! It detangled my natural hair like nobody's business. I was actually able to detangle with my fingers! I went back over my hair with a shower comb to get all of the loose hair out. I don't detangle as often as I should because I'm lazy so when I saw the ball of hair that came out, I wasn't too upset. I also checked a sample of individual strands and they were mostly shed hair, not breakage. I hope they still have bottles left because I'm going back to purchase the other bottles of the Mendex after work 

I will be 1 year post on the 21st  





Once I hit APL, I will start doing larger trims. I'm hoping to transition *at least* another year. My natural hair is only about neck length stretched. It's crazy to think that I had lost the majority of my relaxed hair waaaay before this point the first time I transitioned.  Live and learn.


----------



## sharifeh

I'm gonna be one year post on Thursday 

I'm gonna be completely honest and say I deeply regret this journey 

I feel like I'm the only one. But I've gone so far into it I feel like I have no choice but to continue and give natural hair a chance before I relax again. I'm almost sure I'm gonna relax again within two years though...
SuchaLady

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Oops double post


----------



## pearlific1

sharifeh said:


> I'm gonna be one year post on Thursday
> 
> I'm gonna be completely honest and say *I deeply regret this journey*



This is exactlyhow I felt the first time I transitioned. My hair was healthy and I finally had the hair that I was once envious of









I just got too far in a stretch that I couldn't return from. Breakage ensued and it was all downhill from there. So instead of cutting it all off, I transitioned. 

sharifeh, What makes you feel the way you do?


----------



## sharifeh

pearlific1 

I feel bad because although I did have trouble retaining length (BSL was my longest) with a relaxer I should have just figured that out instead of making the jump to natural. My hair is already extremely dense and it takes a long time to do when it’s relaxed bone straight. How long are my wash days going to be when I’m fully natural?  I guess I’m just not looking forward to such a steep learning curve and waiting so long for visible length. Plus my style of choice will still be straight hair, that hasn’t changed, it’s just going to be A LOT harder to achieve. Maybe I’ll only be happy when my natural hair surpasses my relaxed hair in length. Plus I don’t think shrinkage is cool I think it’s mega annoying. Not saying that I love relaxers but they really do help you get out of the door.
Also, everyone knows transitioning sucks. For the first time in my life I feel the need to hide my hair. I’ve always liked my hair up until now, never felt the need to hide it or take a break from it. And the breakage that comes along with stretching a relaxer is heartbreaking. Blah blah blah


I feel bad for complaining, I’ll just take my vitamins or keep trucking on.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Me too. I've just stopped complaining. I know everyone is/was getting tired of me  I just typed this exact same post in the health RT  We are sisters  My hair is too chopped up to relax it now if I wanted to. I have no choice but to finish this transition  I'm gonna give natural a try because I didn't look ugly this long for no reason   but unless I fall madly, madly in love with being natural I'm going back to relaxed too. Don't feel bad about it. Only you do your hair. 



sharifeh said:


> I'm gonna be one year post on Thursday  I'm gonna be completely honest and say I deeply regret this journey   I feel like I'm the only one. But I've gone so far into it I feel like I have no choice but to continue and give natural hair a chance before I relax again. I'm almost sure I'm gonna relax again within two years though... SuchaLady  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I've decided to transistion. Both of my sisters are natural and I want curls too. 

I've been transitioning to texlax for 2.5 years now and I think I'm ready to take the next step. I didn't really struggle with this transition so hopefully the next one will be smooth too. 

My plan is to maintain at MBL and then hopefully by the end of 2019 I'll have a full head  of natural WL hair.   

Although seeing that some of you are regretting your journey is giving me pause...


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> pearlific1  I feel bad because although I did have trouble retaining length (BSL was my longest) with a relaxer I should have just figured that out instead of making the jump to natural. My hair is already extremely dense and it takes a long time to do when it’s relaxed bone straight. How long are my wash days going to be when I’m fully natural?  I guess I’m just not looking forward to such a steep learning curve and waiting so long for visible length. Plus my style of choice will still be straight hair, that hasn’t changed, it’s just going to be A LOT harder to achieve. Maybe I’ll only be happy when my natural hair surpasses my relaxed hair in length. Plus I don’t think shrinkage is cool I think it’s mega annoying. Not saying that I love relaxers but they really do help you get out of the door. Also, everyone knows transitioning sucks. For the first time in my life I feel the need to hide my hair. I’ve always liked my hair up until now, never felt the need to hide it or take a break from it. And the breakage that comes along with stretching a relaxer is heartbreaking. Blah blah blah  I feel bad for complaining, I’ll just take my vitamins or keep trucking on.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


My transition was not fun either. I made the decision to BC at 10 months because I knew it would take forever for me to see any appreciable length if I kept trimming the relaxed ends slowly and I had damaged my pre-transition relaxed hair and had some hair loss in my crown and at my nape. Basically, I was a mess and I though it would be cool to see my natural hair for the first time in my adult life.  It's has been a mental struggle as well as a physical one because I've not figured out what to do with it at this length and with this texture.  I'm still going to give it a real chance so I'm committing to it...for now.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

GettingKinky

I've been at it for 15 months and don't regret it at all and it hasn't been smooth sailing, but it hasn't been hard either. 

Transitioning for me is wayyyyyy more mental then it is physical. Month 9 was the hardest for me. Not because my hair became unmanageable, but because I had never stretched beyond 10 months, so I thought things were going to get difficult. They didn't . 

If you decide to join us then I cannot wait to follow your journey. You have drool worthy hair .


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks EnExitStageLeft you're always giving me a big head 

The longest I've stretched is 18 or 19 weeks. I'm going to give this a try for at least 29 weeks (end of the year) and then I'll see how it's going. I think if I keep my hair stretched it should be fine. I'm pretty much always in a bun or braidout so I'll just continue. 

I have 2 concerns 

- covering my gray. After a touch-up my semipermanent color last really well. Without a touch-up not so much. I need to keep the gray covered. I haven't accepted them yet. 

- heat. I like getting my hair flat ironed every so often. Now I'll have to worry about damaging my curl pattern.  I know I want it done at a salon, I don't have the patience to do it myself. My stylist gets great results, but she uses a LOT of heat.


----------



## SuchaLady

GettingKinky Dont let my complaints scare you! If you enjoy your hair and have fun with it try it! I just hate doing my hair  I am second guessing myself right now only because I just know for ME I have no plans of wearing twist outs, braid outs, bantu knot outs, and Id never leave my house in two stranded twist and I am unapologetic about it. I love, love natural hair; I follow many vloggers that are natural but I made this decision for myself prematurely so I am not 100% married to the idea right now. This is not to say that I wont feel differently next year---or heck even next week  Read my posts in this thread; Ive literally been on the brink of relaxing yet still praising how pretty my hair is in the same week  So EnExit is correct when she says it's all mental. The actual transition itself wasnt/isnt hard for me. It's the styling  I kept my edges laid as a relaxed head. And when I say laid I mean laid  My newgrowth aint feeling that for some reason and I have not the slightest idea why. Ive tried a million and one techniques and nope she still isnt having it......anywho Im rambling now  Enjoy your new journey!


----------



## SuchaLady

That post was unnecessarily long. Sorry yall


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I bought some jane carter products today, shampoo and conditioner. I'm hoping it will help keep enough hair on my head to bun. My relaxed hair is tattered. I'm thinking of going to get a bob but I'd have to wear it straight- or I could rod it huh? Anyone cut a bob n transition from it?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Everytime I read your post after a 4 hour wash day I'm like....."Yep, she know the struggle" .Trust me we've all felt that way at least twice (or thrice ). You just verbalize it. As long as you keep going with me I'm cool. We pretty much made the decision to do this around the same time. SO YOUR STUCK MA'AM!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

CafedeBelleza

I did the first time I went natural. 

I used heat bi-monthly though. However, you can cut to neck length and so that you can still do rod sets.


----------



## sweetpea7

shyekiera said:


> Has anyone tried the Eco Custard?


 My thick strands (4a/b) -edges were soft but frizzy after the custard dried. works well under eco styler gel to leave a soft touch.  (my hair in the picture) 











Mothers thin strands (3c) - edges were smooth and it had a soft hold. No frizz


----------



## Brwnbeauti

EnExitStageLeft said:


> CafedeBelleza  I did the first time I went natural.  I used heat bi-monthly though. However, you can cut to neck length and so that you can still do rod sets.



I'm thinking of doing that today. Might be back with pictures later.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

You aren't the only one. I REALLY want to chop to APL with long layers. Im seriously over long hair .


----------



## GettingKinky

I let my hair air dry loose in 2 ponytails on Friday (trying to see if I have any curl)

It's kind of wavy in the back, but the front has NO pattern. I wonder if that's because I always stretch it to wear semi-sleek buns. 

Anyway detangling was more work than usual, but not horrendous. Part of the reason I want to go natural is to wear wash n gos, but my hair may not like them. 

I'm thinking that in December I may cut all my bonelaxed ends off. Then I'll see how much shrinkage my texlaxed really hair has. On the other hand, the last time I cut off 3 inches all at once I was traumatized a bit.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I let my hair air dry loose in 2 ponytails on Friday (trying to see if I have any curl)  It's kind of wavy in the back, but the front has NO pattern. I wonder if that's because I always stretch it to wear semi-sleek buns.  Anyway detangling was more work than usual, but not horrendous. Part of the reason I want to go natural is to wear wash n gos, but my hair may not like them.  I'm thinking that in December I may cut all my bonelaxed ends off. Then I'll see how much shrinkage my texlaxed really hair has. On the other hand, the last time I cut off 3 inches all at once I was traumatized a bit.


  I got my permed ends cut this past Saturday. I was sick of them. I got my last perm at the end of May 2013. My go to styles where braided cornrow updos no hair added. I would wear in buns when I didn't have it braided up. I got sick of not bring able to wear my hair down.  So I got it cut on Saturday. I think pulling my hair back into the buns all the time has caused less curl in the front. Although today in the front I have pretty good curl definition. I maybe just leaning how to work with my hair better as the days go by. 



Hair today


----------



## caliscurls

stephanie75miller said:


> I got my permed ends cut this past Saturday. I was sick of them. I got my last perm at the end of May 2013. My go to styles where braided cornrow updos no hair added. I would wear in buns when I didn't have it braided up. I got sick of not bring able to wear my hair down.  So I got it cut on Saturday. I think pulling my hair back into the buns all the time has caused less curl in the front. Although today in the front I have pretty good curl definition. I maybe just leaning how to work with my hair better as the days go by.  Hair today



Congrats on the fresh start!


----------



## Honey Bee

Love my natural hair, tired of transitioning. I feel like I'm pregnant and ready to get this baby OUT!


----------



## Mische

Today makes 2 years post relaxer for me! I'm really starting to "run out" of relaxed ends in the nape area. Not sure I'll make it past February.


----------



## pearlific1

stephanie75miller said:


> I think pulling my hair back into the buns all the time has caused less curl in the front.



I think this has happened to me. I just don't understand the "how" behind it. After wearing buns every day for nearly a year, my hair in the front no longer curls. It only frizzes no matter what I use on it. It's so crazy to me.


----------



## GettingKinky

pearlific1 said:


> I think this has happened to me. I just don't understand the "how" behind it. After wearing buns every day for nearly a year, my hair in the front no longer curls. It only frizzes no matter what I use on it. It's so crazy to me.



I think I may have to give up sleek buns and go for messy buns. This means I'm going to look crazy until my hair is curly all the way to the bun holder. So probably a year. Sigh...


----------



## Coilystep

I think we just need to adjust our thinking with regards to having sleek hair all the time. Since it was my intention to go natural I'd rather have curl /texture definition in the long run over sleekness. If that makes any since. But now I'm just going to focus in on learning what works for get my most definition. I'm really not into the totally sleek look anymore any way.


----------



## caliscurls

Honey Bee said:


> Love my natural hair, tired of transitioning. I feel like I'm pregnant and ready to get this baby OUT!


That is a hilarious yet spot on analogy


----------



## GettingKinky

stephanie75miller said:


> I think we just need to adjust our thinking with regards to having sleek hair all the time. Since it was my intention to go natural I'd rather have curl /texture definition in the long run over sleekness. If that makes any since. But now I'm just going to focus in on learning what works for get my most definition. I'm really not into the totally sleek look anymore any way.



I agree. I don't need a totally slick bun, I haven't had them for awhile, but I don't want frizzy, fuzzy edges either. That makes me feel like I'm a little kid again.


----------



## naija24

EnExitStageLeft said:


> You aren't the only one. I REALLY want to chop to APL with long layers. Im seriously over long hair .



What brought this on? Weren't you going for WL natural? LOL.

You're one of my hairinspirations so any length would look good on you, but are you over long hair because of the maintenance of it?


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Well I cut it. Guess that's a mini chop. I plan to rod it and do twist outs since it's nice and even now the sets will look good    
Here it was last summer before my turrible beautician in Atl 

And this past spring after the beautician


----------



## MzRhonda

CafedeBelleza said:


> Well I cut it. Guess that's a mini chop. I plan to rod it and do twist outs since it's nice and even now the sets will look good
> 
> View attachment 271933
> 
> Here it was last summer before my turrible beautician in Atl
> 
> 
> View attachment 271935



Nice cut......looks good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Clearly I'm not going to be satisfied till I BC. I literally started chopping mid moisturizing session. I think I took off a inch, maybe a inch in a half. I have no idea how long it is now probably BSB. I plan to Blow dry/Lightly Press my hair this weekend. If need be I'll clean it up . 

@naija24

I go through stages with my hair. One moment I want WL hair, the next I want a bob. Right now I just want to be fully natural. Transitioning is taking a LONGGGGGGGG time and I'm pretty much over it because of boredom. I planned on BC'ing in April, but I may not make it past December . I wear my hair in buns pretty much daily, so maintenance is pretty minimal. I just really want these laxed' ends gone .  Also, Thanks for your kind words !

@pearlific1

Your hair may be similar to mine. My hair is pretty loose in the front, so wearing it in buns daily has stretched it a bit. It only waves now when wet. I was worried, but a friend of mine who transitioned told me it'll reverse itself once the laxed' ends are gone and there is no weight at the end. That gave me a bit of hope. 

@CafedeBelleza

That bob is EVERYTHING! Is the front layered as well?


----------



## freckledface

Still hanging in there going strong. I was having a hard time but I went out bought all my fave products and a few new ones and went in on my hair. Gave it everything it wanted and it was beautiful!! Not to mention easy to manage. Still some days I don't wanna be bothered then I see these cute curls and waves and I keep going. By far styling has been the worst part of this transition. I think I'm 10 months post.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

EnExitStageLeft no it's the typical graduated bob at the front, slightly longer. I wanted her to cut it shorter but then just let her go ahead and do her thing, there is also a bang in the front- when I fix it up nice I will post the front, I've worked out since it was cut so its in disarray right now. I went to an Indian beautician, which was a totally different experience. I think she will be my new person for when I want it straightened. She thanked me for letting her do my hair, she said she'd been doing hair for 40 years, 20 in the US, 20 in India but a lot of black women wont let her do their hair because she is not black.


----------



## Amarilles

Finally washed today and there's zero heat damage. Almost can't believe it...so relieved to be done with this wedding hair madness! 

So I'm cutting the relaxed hair soon, by request from DH. I cut a small section earlier today, oooh weeee!


----------



## GettingKinky

Amarilles very cute curls. what do you do to make your hair so shiny?


----------



## Amarilles

I think it's the camera flash. All I used was my condish (Jane Carter Nutrient Replenish Conditioner) and no sealant yet. Thanks!


----------



## GettingKinky

After getting my hair flat ironed yesterday and re-remembering how much I like smooth, silky, bouncy hair makes me question going natural. 

But then when I see my potential coils, I want those too. 

Maybe I can be a straight hair natural. Knowing my luck I will end up natural with heat damage and messed up coils.


----------



## sweetpea7

Im so over my limp, thin relaxed ends. I am so ready to big chop at 45 weeks post but i want another two inches minimum...le sigh

Im getting it straightened for family pics at the end of the month after that its back to senegalese twists and wigs


----------



## HappywithJC723

I feel like such a novice compared to most of you ladies. I'm only 15 weeks post. Is anyone here along the same time line as me?


----------



## Brwnbeauti

HappywithJC723 said:


> I feel like such a novice compared to most of you ladies. I'm only 15 weeks post. Is anyone here along the same time line as me?



I'm about 11 weeks post


----------



## GettingKinky

HappywithJC723 said:


> I feel like such a novice compared to most of you ladies. I'm only 15 weeks post. Is anyone here along the same time line as me?



I'm only 8 weeks post. But my texlax is really light so I feel like I've been transitioning forever.


----------



## MzRhonda

HappywithJC723 said:


> I feel like such a novice compared to most of you ladies. I'm only 15 weeks post. Is anyone here along the same time line as me?



I am about 15-16 weeks post but my hair was already short so in some places I am completely natural......my relaxed ends in those other places


----------



## SuchaLady

I agree with this completely. Fuzzy halos around your hair are cute when you have the snaggletooth and first grade photo to match. My edges better learn some decorum  




GettingKinky said:


> I agree. I don't need a totally slick bun, I haven't had them for awhile, but I don't want frizzy, fuzzy edges either. That makes me feel like I'm a little kid again.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Co washed my hair tonight and I was so excited to feel my little coils. I can't wait to cut this relaxed hair!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My Curls are pretty, but these limp ends are not .


----------



## AnjelLuvs

It's official! No longer transitioning, fully natural. Got tried of those struggle ends... 1.5 years in the making. #natural #naturallife #washday #curls #curlygirl





Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## shyekiera

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> It's official! No longer transitioning, fully natural. Got tried of those struggle ends... 1.5 years in the making. #natural #naturallife #washday #curls #curlygirl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

AnjelLuvsUBabe

 I LOVE IT! That color is so pretty!


----------



## Coilystep

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> It's official! No longer transitioning, fully natural. Got tried of those struggle ends... 1.5 years in the making. #natural #naturallife #washday #curls #curlygirl  Sent from my Galaxy


Enjoy it looks beautiful. I've been naturally 8 days. Got mine cut last Saturday after fifteen months of transitioning. I feel beautiful again. During my transition I hated my hair just about all the time.   This week has been interesting with learning how to do my natural hair. But I love it.


----------



## Cattypus1

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> It's official! No longer transitioning, fully natural. Got tried of those struggle ends... 1.5 years in the making. #natural #naturallife #washday #curls #curlygirl  Sent from my Galaxy


Congrats on entering next phase of the journey!


----------



## Britt

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> It's official! No longer transitioning, fully natural. Got tried of those struggle ends... 1.5 years in the making. #natural #naturallife #washday #curls #curlygirl  Sent from my Galaxy



Yay !!!! Congrats ! It looks good! Welcome to the other side lol. Go get ur your twist outs on now lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7

I cut out a lot of my relaxed hair when I was taking out my senegalese twists. Oh well, im not gonna miss them.   My first Marley bun. I love them little waves!


----------



## Amarilles

So I chopped a few days ago. There's so much hair...DH cut the relaxer for me but I went back in afterward and cut more. I fingercurled it to reduce volume and I put it in a high pony, and it has been like that since. Next time I'll use gel or a holding product since it poofed pretty quickly. 

The hair would not stay in my banana clips so I went ahead and ordered a Puff Cuff. They're only 5" (my banana clips are 7") but I'm hoping the shape will make up for size. Anyone in here use them? 

And pic of the hair today and one right after the chop, when I started fingercurling it.


----------



## Mische

AnjelLuvsUBabe Amarilles BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Can we get some measurements? How many inches?

Also can I just say there's something really sexy about a guy who encourages your natural hair journey? This dude is making me want to cut NOW. He insisted on helping me moisturize and seal the other night so he could play in the transition fro. And ya'll aren't helping...


----------



## shyekiera

Mische said:


> AnjelLuvsUBabe Amarilles BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Can we get some measurements? How many inches?
> 
> Also can I just say there's something really sexy about a guy who encourages your natural hair journey? This dude is making me want to cut NOW. He insisted on helping me moisturize and seal the other night so he could play in the transition fro. And ya'll aren't helping...




Yep!!!! Dude told me to just cut my hair and rock an afro


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera and Mische

Your guys must be my guy brothers because he wants me natural more then I do . When I finally decided to sition' he huffed as if he had been holding it in for years and damn near happy danced. I was kinda thrown off by it .


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shyekiera and Mische
> 
> Your guys must be my guy brothers because he wants me natural more then I do . When I finally decided to sition' he huffed as if he had been holding it in for years and damn near happy danced. I was kinda thrown off by it .



Lol...that's so cute!!!!


----------



## Amarilles

Thanks Mische I was feeling a little overwhelmed as we were chopping so I didn't measure or even pull down to see. But a back section that I cut before the chop hit around APL and the front bang area reaches maybe an inch below my chin. I'll measure it properly when I wash it later this week!

The hair is still up in the pony not bothering anybody. I've only been moisturizing and brushing the sides/top/bottom to keep the pony neat. So in other words, absolutely zero has changed for me now that I'm natural


----------



## KidneyBean86

Amarilles said:


> So I chopped a few days ago. There's so much hair...DH cut the relaxer for me but I went back in afterward and cut more. I fingercurled it to reduce volume and I put it in a high pony, and it has been like that since. Next time I'll use gel or a holding product since it poofed pretty quickly.
> 
> The hair would not stay in my banana clips so I went ahead and ordered a Puff Cuff. They're only 5" (my banana clips are 7") but I'm hoping the shape will make up for size. Anyone in here use them?
> 
> And pic of the hair today and one right after the chop, when I started fingercurling it.



Beautiful hair! Congrats on your chop!


----------



## coolsista-paris

yesterday i flat ironed my 8 months post hair.
first i shampooed twice : it stripped my hair!!!
i was happy it finally felt clean but it was stripped.
i followed with a aussie 3 min condit. felt soft but could have been softer if i didnt strip my hair...

i cut my ends (big dusting and small trimming lol).
i was at apl again , but cut generously at some areas so i guess im bsb. ( i will cut again in 2 months or dust)

today its raining un paris so i maybe flat irronned for nothing!

oh : i think my old flat iron was not good for my hair  (it always broke after flat ironing ad was so dry). i used a different one and no breakage .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

#ThePowerOfGEL


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> #ThePowerOfGEL



I'm getting sea sick off those waves girl lol. That hair is laid chile! Gel has never worked such miracles on my hair.


----------



## shyekiera

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm getting sea sick off those waves girl lol. That hair is laid chile! Gel has never worked such miracles on my hair.



I know right...I've tried every method


----------



## baddison

EnExitStageLeft said:


> #ThePowerOfGEL
> 
> View attachment 272737



EnExitStageLeft 

what did you do ....besides adding gel.....to get the hair to lay so well.  Seriously - that is a work of art!!


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> I know right...I've tried every method



Yeah my hair is too dense. It's not gonna do that. And I have an arsenal of gel.


----------



## SuchaLady

Very pretty bun! It's so shiny.


----------



## SuchaLady

Time for these braids to come out. I will probably get it blown out Monday for class.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I always stretch my hair prior to styling. If not my edges look like this.....



baddison
Haha Thanks.

My edges have the tightest texture on my head. 4aish and the rest is a bit looser.

After banding/air drying Im able to get my hair sleek with the gel. If not id be a furry little one . 

SuchaLady

Is your hair to dense for a ponytail? If so 
I want that problem. 

shykiera 

Don't be discouraged. You may just have have to find a method that works for you. Some can simply slap their hair in a ponytail, throw on some gel and they're finished. For me its a mash up of gel, brush, moisturizers and a head scarf that's gets it done. Its all about the method. 

flyygirlll2 

You're so silly. Thank you


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft I wouldn't say it's too thick for a pony but without a relaxer idk if it will ever been slick again. I used to always wonder why my mama would part my hair before putting it in a ponytail. Brushing it straight back is insane. Especially dry  


Excuse my dirty mirror. This is the bottom right quadrant. Yes quadrant. That's not even a half. *sigh*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady said:


> EnExitStageLeft I wouldn't say it's too thick for a pony but without a relaxer idk if it will ever been slick again. I used to always wonder why my mama would part my hair before putting it in a ponytail. Brushing it straight back is insane. Especially dry
> 
> Excuse my dirty mirror. This is the bottom right quadrant. Yes quadrant. That's not even a half. *sigh*



 Id give anything for alla that  

Your hair is so lush. If you get it blown out can a sista get a picture please


----------



## almond eyes

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I always stretch my hair prior to styling. If not my edges look like this.....
> 
> View attachment 272769
> 
> @baddison
> Haha Thanks.
> 
> My edges have the tightest texture on my head. 4aish and the rest is a bit looser.
> 
> After banding/air drying Im able to get my hair sleek with the gel. If not id be a furry little one .
> 
> @SuchaLady
> 
> Is your hair to dense for a ponytail? If so
> I want that problem.
> 
> @shykiera
> 
> Don't be discouraged. You may just have have to find a method that works for you. Some can simply slap their hair in a ponytail, throw on some gel and they're finished. For me its a mash up of gel, brush, moisturizers and a head scarf that's gets it done. Its all about the method.
> 
> @flyygirlll2
> 
> You're so silly. Thank you



Great hair waves, but how do you get your hair to look wavy using the gel without it looking too crunchy and shalacked? If your hair is fine and you use a brush how do you prevent brushing your waves out.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

almond eyes said:


> Great hair waves, but how do you get your hair to look wavy using the gel without it looking too crunchy and shalacked? If your hair is fine and you use a brush how do you prevent brushing your waves out.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



almond eyes

To avoid the crunchy feel/look I layer my gel. 

Basically...

Moisturizer
Gel
A Small amount of oil to top it off

 Satin Scarf for 10 to 15 minutes to set in place. 

The reason I do this is to avoid the cast the gel can give off. Also, it helps prevents it from becoming so "hard". It also banishes frizz. 

Also, my hair itself isn't fine. I have a medium to high density, but my strands are super puny. So I don't have a issue with the brush reducing my waves. Like I mention previously, my edges are my tightest curls (even tighter then my crown), so those curls are pretty tight. 

I hope this helps


----------



## bebezazueta

The conversation I had with a close relative about natural hair got me SMH!

I wish the hair section was private so I can share freely.


----------



## almond eyes

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @almond eyes
> 
> To avoid the crunchy feel/look I layer my gel.
> 
> Basically...
> 
> Moisturizer
> Gel
> A Small amount of oil to top it off
> 
> Satin Scarf for 10 to 15 minutes to set in place.
> 
> The reason I do this is to avoid the cast the gel can give off. Also, it helps prevents it from becoming so "hard". It also banishes frizz.
> 
> Also, my hair itself isn't fine. I have a medium to high density, but my strands are super puny. So I don't have a issue with the brush reducing my waves. Like I mention previously, my edges are my tightest curls (even tighter then my crown), so those curls are pretty tight.
> 
> I hope this helps



Thanks so much, I should try and test run on my hair. I have high density hair too but it is fine.  Beautiful hair. Your transition seemed to go very nicely. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta

What happened?

almond eyes

Let us know how it works out for you and Thanks !


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> bebezazueta  What happened?  almond eyes  Let us know how it works out for you and Thanks !



To summarize:

I was told "this natural hair thing is gone too far, people walking around with nappy heads!"

I hated typing that out!  I don't want that negativity to permeate this thread. I just needed to vent. Sorry!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta said:


> To summarize:
> 
> I was told "this natural hair thing is gone too far, people walking around with nappy heads!"
> 
> I hated typing that out!  I don't want that negativity to permeate this thread. I just needed to vent. Sorry!



Its all good. One of my coworkers said that if they ban relaxers she would go and live underground . She's a hot (negative) mess sometimes, so I just overlook her .


----------



## divachyk

bebezazueta said:


> To summarize:
> 
> I was told "this natural hair thing is gone too far, people walking around with nappy heads!"
> 
> I hated typing that out!  I don't want that negativity to permeate this thread. I just needed to vent. Sorry!





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Its all good. One of my coworkers said that if they ban relaxers she would go and live underground . She's a hot (negative) mess sometimes, so I just overlook her .



bebezazueta EnExitStageLeft just hit the ignore button. They don't know any better.


----------



## almond eyes

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @bebezazueta
> 
> What happened?
> 
> @almond eyes
> 
> Let us know how it works out for you and Thanks !



My conclusion is that the layering with products and brush thing and lay down flat with a headscarf works with women who have waves. I don't have waves I have fine coils and curls and when I used that method my hair looked shalacked and the curls just looked flat and my front edges that are very coarse just laughed. When my hair was relaxed I had waves but my natural hair nope not there. But that's cool. Thanks for the info on your hair tip.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## coolsista-paris

taking about gel. here below is a pic of when i was natural (between 2008 and 2013).

i have 4b hair ( maybe slightly 4a at the nape..) i have fine strands (medium at crown it seems). medium to high density.

my method: moisturize a little (spray). s curl gel, brush,add s curl again with some oil on top, brush -sleek. scarf for 15-20 minutes and it gives me this :
hair was soft!


----------



## Cattypus1

almond eyes said:


> My conclusion is that the layering with products and brush thing and lay down flat with a headscarf works with women who have waves. I don't have waves I have fine coils and curls and when I used that method my hair looked shalacked and the curls just looked flat and my front edges that are very coarse just laughed. When my hair was relaxed I had waves but my natural hair nope not there. But that's cool. Thanks for the info on your hair tip.  Best, Almond Eyes


That's my hair!


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Its all good. One of my coworkers said that if they ban relaxers she would go and live underground . She's a hot (negative) mess sometimes, so I just overlook her .



WOW!  

OT:  your avi - GORGEOUS!


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Id give anything for alla that    Your hair is so lush. If you get it blown out can a sista get a picture please



Yes I will share. As long as it doesn't look terrible


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm afraid to get my flat iron Monday. I think I've ruined my hair  *sigh* I would do it myself but I need a trim like yesterday.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta said:


> WOW!
> 
> OT:  your avi - GORGEOUS!



THanks Hun 

SuchaLady

How did you ruin it? Is it damaged? Or am I reading that completely wrong?


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^ I don't think it's damaged. I feel like I've lost some length. I'm gonna get me a cute little trim Monday though.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm almost 10 weeks post. I normally stretch 16-18 weeks so this is not new for me, but I can't stop playing with my new growth. 

I'm contemplating cutting off my bonelaxed ends at the end of the year.


----------



## HappywithJC723

GettingKinky said:


> I'm almost 10 weeks post. I normally stretch 16-18 weeks so this is not new for me, but I can't stop playing with my new growth.
> 
> I'm contemplating cutting off my bonelaxed ends at the end of the year.



This is how I feel. I'm 17 weeks post and I'm so anxious to get to know my natural hair. It would be my first time being natural since I was like 10 or 11...I'm 28 now


----------



## teysmith

I am thinking about transitioning back to natural. My hair is MBL and I don't plan to cut any of it during my transition, so this will be a long journey if I decide to stick to it. I don't have a problem with my relaxed hair. It is pretty thick and has texture left in it, but I miss the look of my natural hair.  I like how the front on my hair looks kind of wavy when my new growth comes in. I am not promising myself that I will stick to this though. I am just going to see what happens. It may just turn into a long stretch for me, but I am really hoping for the opposite. I know that with my hair being MBL it will take quite some time to replace my mbl relaxed hair with mbl natural hair so I plan to enjoy my transitioning hair while I wait. Not just tuck it away.


----------



## coolsista-paris

teysmith said:


> I am thinking about transitioning back to natural. My hair is MBL and I don't plan to cut any of it during my transition, so this will be a long journey if I decide to stick to it. I don't have a problem with my relaxed hair. It is pretty thick and has texture left in it, but I miss the look of my natural hair.  I like how the front on my hair looks kind of wavy when my new growth comes in. I am not promising myself that I will stick to this though. I am just going to see what happens. It may just turn into a long stretch for me, but I am really hoping for the opposite. I know that with my hair being MBL it will take quite some time to replace my mbl relaxed hair with mbl natural hair so I plan to enjoy my transitioning hair while I wait. Not just tuck it away.



thats what im doing. i was apl when i relaxed in december.
im transitionning already. lol 
im soon 9 months post. i dont hide it. i wear all hairstyles, i only braided once. mine is mostly out, but it winter im gonna hide it.

i dusted, mini trimmed an im bsb when i straighten. between sl and apl.
i dont want to cut too much although sometimes i just feel like chopping!


----------



## teysmith

coolsista-paris said:


> thats what im doing. i was apl when i relaxed in december.
> im transitionning already. lol
> im soon 9 months post. i dont hide it. i wear all hairstyles, i only braided once. mine is mostly out, but it winter im gonna hide it.
> 
> i dusted, mini trimmed an im bsb when i straighten. between sl and apl.
> i dont want to cut too much although sometimes i just feel like chopping!



Good idea! Maybe I will get braids for the winter.


----------



## MzRhonda

I am 4 months into my transition and got my hair cut(style) for the second time yesterday and am almost completely naturally. Loved the way my curls looked after wash and conditioner...my cut is similar to Tamron Hall, length and style. I like the versatility of straight or curly.

ETA:


----------



## ESmackum

Okay.  So I am officially 22 months post relaxer and now officially all the way natural without having to big chop.  When I started on LHCF, I never thought that I could actually go natural. I was more so looking for a way for my relaxed hair to grow longer (and it did with the tips I learned here). But once I started stretching the relaxers, I became "curious" about my actually curls (which I hadn't seen since 1992).  After my last relaxer in October 2012, I thought I would try going natural.  So with a lot of protective styles (wigs, weaves, braids), I have made it. Every few weeks I would trim off a little of the relaxed ends after washing because it was when I could really see the difference in the textures of my hair.  About 3 months ago I think I cut the last of the relaxer out.  Two strand twists and crochet type braids have been helpful during this past summer.  Attached pics are me today (in the pink with my two strand twist updo) and my "before pic" from 2012 (relaxed).  Just letting you all know that it can be done, I am proof


----------



## bebezazueta

ESmackum said:


> Okay.  So I am officially 22 months post relaxer and now officially all the way natural without having to big chop.  When I started on LHCF, I never thought that I could actually go natural. I was more so looking for a way for my relaxed hair to grow longer (and it did with the tips I learned here). But once I started stretching the relaxers, I became "curious" about my actually curls (which I hadn't seen since 1992).  After my last relaxer in October 2012, I thought I would try going natural.  So with a lot of protective styles (wigs, weaves, braids), I have made it. Every few weeks I would trim off a little of the relaxed ends after washing because it was when I could really see the difference in the textures of my hair.  About 3 months ago I think I cut the last of the relaxer out.  Two strand twists and crochet type braids have been helpful during this past summer.  Attached pics are me today (in the pink with my two strand twist updo) and my "before pic" from 2012 (relaxed).  Just letting you all know that it can be done, I am proof



You have beautiful hair but your back and arms situation in the 2nd pic is something serious!  Amazing!


----------



## Honey Bee

I plan to start the 'max hydration method' this weekend, hope it works well on my transitioning hair.  If i start getting over moisturized, I'll just put some Aphoghee 2 min on my ends. I'm hoping that it can decrease my shrinkage enough for me to bc earlier than I intended.


----------



## ESmackum

bebezazueta said:


> You have beautiful hair but your back and arms situation in the 2nd pic is something serious!  Amazing!



Awww thanks  for the compliments.  Now if I could only get these thighs as toned as my upper body, I would be good to go....

(slowly clicks over to the Health and Fitness discussions)


----------



## sharifeh

So I need to take my weave down at some point. I'm past a year post I'm almost 13 months  I'm getting what I hope is my last sew in September - when I take that down I think I may end my transition - in October or November? Ehh I'm just talking  ....who knows how I'll feel 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> So I need to take my weave down at some point. I'm past a year post I'm almost 13 months  I'm getting what I hope is my last sew in September - when I take that down I think I may end my transition - in October or November? Ehh I'm just talking  ....who knows how I'll feel  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your last sew in?! But why  sharifeh


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I feel you. At this point December 26, 2014 may be my big chop date. . I'm tired and slightly bored .


----------



## trclemons

I'm right with you ladies.  I will big chop on December 14th, my 2 year milestone.


----------



## SuchaLady




----------



## shyekiera

SuchaLady said:


>





Lol..... .


----------



## Honey Bee

I have a box of perm in my hair cabinet, right with the 'fake hair depository.' 

I have no desire to use either.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Going into box braids so I can stay strong


----------



## pearlific1

I looked at the calendar and realized that I'm actually ONE YEAR POST!!!  I was one year post on the 21st of this month. It's amazing how easy this transition has been compared to my first one which put me on an emotional roller coaster daily.

I'm transitioning from texlaxed hair this time and I think that it has aided in the ease. I'm not experiencing the extreme breakage at the line of demarcation with texlaxed hair. My ends are holding on pretty strong so I will keep doing what I'm doing to make it through another year of transitioning


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Today is going to a a "Fancy" wash day.

Prepoo, Chelate, Moisturizing Poo w/ carboxylic acid, Reconstructive Treatment, and DC w/ steam.

Time for some curl popping


----------



## kellistarr

I'm 10 months post, now.  My natural texture is becoming more prominent.  My relaxed length appears more noticeably stringy.  A look I despise.  For the most part, I try to keep my hair textured.  Amazingly, my hair still retains its curly texture, if I air dry or diffuse.

However, the left side is more curly than the right.  I have been experimenting with more protective styles other than the bun.  I work in an office so I have to keep my hair as professional looking as possible.  The good news is that this position is "temporary" then I can do all the protective styles I want, my favorite being two braids!  I am stunned by how much I miss my natural curls.  I look at pictures and think "Was you crazy?"  Next time I get a hair up my behind (no pun intended) I will break out the flat iron instead of the relaxer!


----------



## kellistarr

GettingKinky said:


> After getting my hair flat ironed yesterday and re-remembering how much I like smooth, silky, bouncy hair makes me question going natural.
> 
> But then when I see my potential coils, I want those too.
> 
> Maybe I can be a straight hair natural. Knowing my luck I will end up natural with heat damage and messed up coils.



No, you will probably be just fine.  That is the way to go when you desire both textures.  I was so afraid of heat damage but wanted to wear my hair straight, I also had an issue with applying heat and then my hair reverting, just didn't want to put in the time.  So I decided to relax.  As straight as my hair is with the relaxer, I still have some curl to my hair if I don't blow dry.
I am amazed that there could still be any curl left behind the relaxer.  I think if my curls can still surface through that, my natural texture would have survived an occasional blow drying and flat iron.  

I am speaking for my own hair, i know that everyone is different but when I would apply heat my hair was just fine.  And I see that other naturals are fine as well.


----------



## SuchaLady

I have curly relaxed hair too! People have been complimenting my natural hair as a relaxed girl for years  




kellistarr said:


> No, you will probably be just fine.  That is the way to go when you desire both textures.  I was so afraid of heat damage but wanted to wear my hair straight, I also had an issue with applying heat and then my hair reverting, just didn't want to put in the time.  So I decided to relax.  As straight as my hair is with the relaxer, I still have some curl to my hair if I don't blow dry. I am amazed that there could still be any curl left behind the relaxer.  I think if my curls can still surface through that, my natural texture would have survived an occasional blow drying and flat iron.  I am speaking for my own hair, i know that everyone is different but when I would apply heat my hair was just fine.  And I see that other naturals are fine as well.


----------



## SuchaLady

shyekiera said:


> Lol..... .




Yeah I think I'm going back to my 2 relaxers a year. I'll transition after I get married


----------



## SuchaLady

Honey Bee said:


> I have a box of perm in my hair cabinet, right with the 'fake hair depository.'   I have no desire to use either.



You're much stronger than me. I would've relaxed my hair a long time ago


----------



## kellistarr

SuchaLady said:


> I have curly relaxed hair too! People have been complimenting my natural hair as a relaxed girl for years



I stepped on the elevator the other day and had my hair up in a messy/curly bun and this little girl, who was about 13 with very relaxed hair, exclaimed "Naturally curly hair," when I stepped on.  I wanted to laugh!  I thought, she would be so surprised if I were to take this bun down!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

kellistarr said:


> I'm 10 months post, now.  My natural texture is becoming more prominent.  My relaxed length appears more noticeably stringy.  A look I despise.  For the most part, I try to keep my hair textured.  Amazingly, my hair still retains its curly texture, if I air dry or diffuse.  However, the left side is more curly than the right.  I have been experimenting with more protective styles other than the bun.  I work in an office so I have to keep my hair as professional looking as possible.  The good news is that this position is "temporary" then I can do all the protective styles I want, my favorite being two braids!  I am stunned by how much I miss my natural curls.  I look at pictures and think "Was you crazy?"  Next time I get a hair up my behind (no pun intended) I will break out the flat iron instead of the relaxer!



me too..... i relaxed in december after 5 years natural...(6 without relaxer).
here i am starting all over. im now 9 months post virgin relaxer ....

i should have tried another flat iron before relaxing. anyway, its done its toi late .


----------



## GettingKinky

I know I said I was going to try to get over the mindset that wants smooth edges, but I'm having a hard time. I keep air drying my hair in two ponytails to get the edges to lay down nicely. I know I may be sacrificing future curls, but I just can't let my edges go all rough and frizzy.


----------



## SuchaLady

GettingKinky said:


> I know I said I was going to try to get over the mindset that wants smooth edges, but I'm having a hard time. I keep air drying my hair in two ponytails to get the edges to lay down nicely. I know I may be sacrificing future curls, but I just can't let my edges go all rough and frizzy.


 
It won't go away  I can't walk around with fuzzy hair. It's not cute.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I know I said I was going to try to get over the mindset that wants smooth edges, but I'm having a hard time. I keep air drying my hair in two ponytails to get the edges to lay down nicely. I know I may be sacrificing future curls, but I just can't let my edges go all rough and frizzy.


 I think I responded to one of you posts about this previously. I just finished my transition earlier this month. 22 days  natural woot woot. I think brushing my hair back through my year long transition definitely caused me to lose some curl definition in the front and on the sides. It looked a little wonky in the front and side areas the first two weeks. Surprisingly my curl pattern seems pretty uniform throughout my whole head.  I believe that my hair is probably 4a throughout my whole head except for this weird two inch section that starts right behind my right ear down to my neck that is like silky 3bish  texture (it's not heat damage). I say all this to say that as time has passed it has gotten more defined and curly in the front and on the sides.


----------



## Honey Bee

Dammit, y'all! Everytime this thread is bumped, I'm reminded of how impatient I am to finally bc!!


----------



## GettingKinky

stephanie75miller- you did reply to me before. I'm glad to hear that your curls recovered from being slicked/smoothed a lot. I guess I'll keep doing it then. 

Sorry honeybee. 
How long have you been transitioning?


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft 

What's the name of the blow dryer you bought?

I tried to search this thread but I couldn't find your posts ! 

Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Dammit, y'all! Everytime this thread is bumped, I'm reminded of how impatient I am to finally bc!!


 

Do it do it do it . I was nervous about bc'ing and I'm so glad I did it impromptu when I did.


----------



## Coilystep

Britt said:


> Do it do it do it . I was nervous about bc'ing and I'm so glad I did it impromptu when I did.


I totally agree with this.   I had so much anxiety about cutting. I didn't think I was going to have any hair left. When in reality once it was cut. I still had a decent about of length. This is the shortest my hair has ever been, but by no means am I bald. I am definitely looking forward to when it grows longer. I'm am enjoying this cut for now it's giving  me a chance to explore different techniques, and I think it's very manageable. I think if I would have transitioned for another year I would have been overwhelmed with the amount of hair, and that would set me up for failure. I tried to do my first twist out this morning and it was a failure, however I did not panic I just jumped in the shower and did my normal wash n go routine. Even though I had an epic fail at a twist out this morning it did not upset my morning to bad I was able to make it too work on time. This has truly been an ongoing learning experience. I'm thinking I will never be able to do a twist out though. I tried doing one several times through my transition and they were also epic fails. I will keep experimenting though.


----------



## Honey Bee

GettingKinky said:


> Sorry @honeybee.
> How long have you been transitioning?


GettingKinky, I made one year this July 4th!  I want to go at least another year.



Britt said:


> Do it do it do it . I was nervous about bc'ing and I'm so glad I did it impromptu when I did.


Britt, I'm transitioning longer because, both other times I went natural, I relaxed around this time. I honestly didn't know what to do with it and this was before hair boards. Now I know I have to option to just skip the short natural hair phase. I think that, for me, that's the only way to make sure I stick with it.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> I'm transitioning longer because, both other times I went natural, I relaxed around this time. I honestly didn't know what to do with it and this was before hair boards. *Now I know I have to option to just skip the short natural hair phase. I think that, for me, that's the only way to make sure I stick with it.*


 

I understand. You're doing good with your transition so you can keep hanging in there.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> What's the name of the blow dryer you bought?
> 
> I tried to search this thread but I couldn't find your posts !
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The TS-2 hair dryer


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Just realized I'm 6 months post... Doesn't feel like it thanks to Hicks edges and my faux ponytail   .


----------



## coolsista-paris

im getting SOOOOOO BORED with my hair ..
i really dont know what to do.
braids:no! 
buns: ive been doing them but it breaks my hair to pull the edges.
wig: i wanted to wear it in Winter...

i need to stay professional for the office....


----------



## pearlific1

coolsista-paris said:


> im getting SOOOOOO BORED with my hair .. i really dont know what to do. braids:no! buns: ive been doing them but it breaks my hair to pull the edges. wig: i wanted to wear it in Winter...  i need to stay professional for the office....



I just ordered 6 wigs for the winter. I'll be keeping my hair in cornrows and wigging it daily. Wigs give me the versatility I need to keep me from getting bored with my hair.


----------



## HappywithJC723

pearlific1 said:


> I just ordered 6 wigs for the winter. I'll be keeping my hair in cornrows and wigging it daily. Wigs give me the versatility I need to keep me from getting bored with my hair.



I'm planning on doing this too. What did you get, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pearlific1

HappywithJC723 said:


> I'm planning on doing this too. What did you get, if you don't mind me asking?


  I got several synthetic long wigs: Outré Paris (2 colors), Zenn (2 colors), Ruby, and Freetress Equal Danity. I love getting longer wigs because I can gradually cut them as they become ratty and turn them into something brand new before tossing them. They are also heat safe up to 400 degrees  I experiment with color via wigs because I'm too afraid to color my real hair.


----------



## AgeinATL

Tomorrow, I will be 22 months post. Planning on doing another mini chop at 2 years post in October. My stretched natural hair is at APL. Unstretched, a little past EL ....

I too have a wig but I cannot seem to figure out how to get all my hair under it AND have it lay flat. My hair is grazing WL and fairly thick, so I am struggling..

Wig-wearers, any helpful tips? What is your braid pattern? Youtube videos that could help me? Thanks!


----------



## coolsista-paris

pearlific1 said:


> I just ordered 6 wigs for the winter. I'll be keeping my hair in cornrows and wigging it daily. Wigs give me the versatility I need to keep me from getting bored with my hair.



do you ever wear straight wigs?
i have a cute curly one but can only wear one style (maybe i just have no imagination to create different styles)... 
III mine is a half wig, maybe thats why. ..

full wigs used to eat my edges :-(


----------



## HappywithJC723

pearlific1 said:


> I got several synthetic long wigs: Outré Paris (2 colors), Zenn (2 colors), Ruby, and Freetress Equal Danity. I love getting longer wigs because I can gradually cut them as they become ratty and turn them into something brand new before tossing them. They are also heat safe up to 400 degrees  I experiment with color via wigs because I'm too afraid to color my real hair.



Getting longer wigs and cutting them gradually is an awesome idea! I never thought of that.


----------



## nemi95

I think I may be a hair hoarder! I think I'm over 2 years post. I didn't have the intention of going natural, I just didn't have time to relax my hair so I never paid attention to what date I last had a relaxer. 
Flat ironed my hair is BSL, but my natural hair is not quite APL. I should be ok with cutting the relaxed ends off, but my hair has not been this long since the 1990's and I don't want to let it go. My wash n go looks terrible because of all the straight ends, so do my twist outs. What's a girl to do? I love the length, but the heat from my twice monthly flatiron may be killings her!


----------



## Honey Bee

nemi95, Look up Alexxxhes on yt. She transitioned for a few years too and had some beautiful twist-outs.


----------



## Amarilles

Eugh so I really need to know how to stop cutting hair...I feel like I've been BCing for the past 2-3 weeks  I keep finding straight ends and they're annoying the liiiife out of me, makes me wish I had just BCed with a razor from the getgo 2 years ago! 

A before and after of my little issue. See that little asswipe straight-ie poking out? It's driving me nuts! 









ASIDE from that, natural hair has been absolutely super. It really tangles so very little and I can handle my hair in much bigger sections now. The hair is naturally very 4a (except in the front) and shrinky and super coily. With condish the curls are bigger/more elongated, and the curls take bigger shapes very easily too if I fingercoil them. They stay easily too, I have yet to try gel. All in all I just love it...I do kinda wish it was thinner and way less of it, but so far so good!


----------



## PlainJane

I haven't posted in a while. I'm officially 9 months post! 
I've been using heat for the past few weeks because I still don't know how to style my hair smh. I tried it's a 10 leave in and it was a big FAIL. I'm going back to aphogee curlific and my Paul Mitchell knockoff leave in from Sally's. I want to try other styles but I haven't had any luck finding a product that will keep my styles intact. Is it safe to add ecostyler to the length of your hair to do twist outs, etc? I've only used it for my edges in the past...


----------



## kellistarr

Amarilles said:


> Eugh so I really need to know how to stop cutting hair...I feel like I've been BCing for the past 2-3 weeks  I keep finding straight ends and they're annoying the liiiife out of me, makes me wish I had just BCed with a razor from the getgo 2 years ago!
> 
> A before and after of my little issue. See that little asswipe straight-ie poking out? It's driving me nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIDE from that, natural hair has been absolutely super. It really tangles so very little and I can handle my hair in much bigger sections now. The hair is naturally very 4a (except in the front) and shrinky and super coily. With condish the curls are bigger/more elongated, and the curls take bigger shapes very easily too if I fingercoil them. They stay easily too, I have yet to try gel. All in all I just love it...I do kinda wish it was thinner and way less of it, but so far so good!



Am I late?  Congratulations!  I didn't realize that you had taken the plunge.  Ha!  This same thing happened to me when I BC'd  too many years ago to remember.  I kept cutting and cutting and finally went to a salon and got my hair trimmed into a very round and cute afro.  Then and only then was I satisfied that all of my straight ends were gone. My hair then grew out very beautifully and evenly.  I had the biggest, circular puff.  So "Do it till you're satisfied."


----------



## SuchaLady

I dont understand my hair. While wet is has little to no curl and is very shiny. It looks like a long ramen noodle with the s shape. But it dries looking like a dehydrated house plant.


----------



## SuchaLady

....................................................................


----------



## pearlific1

Look who came out to play! These curlies stretch like crazy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

"My hair" today


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My "hair" today




Oooo pretty.


----------



## Angelbean

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My "hair" today
> 
> View attachment 275123
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275121



Love it!!!


----------



## divachyk

Wow EnExitStageLeft, I'm speechless. Your hair is everything.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Its a half wig . It's Tammy by outre . I love how natural it looks. My coworkers couldn't even tell a difference today.


----------



## divachyk

I still love it. I will look for that one next time I'm at the BSS EnExitStageLeft


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  Its a half wig . It's Tammy by outre . I love how natural it looks. My coworkers couldn't even tell a difference today.



I don't wear wigs but if I were to ever venture out and wear one, I'd want it to look like that. It does look natural. I don't like wigs that look too wiggy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

flyygirlll2

Yeah, I was always scared of wigs for that very reason. But I seen two vids of women styling this thing and I HAD to pick it up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> flyygirlll2  Yeah, I was always scared of wigs for that very reason. But I seen two vids of women styling this thing and I HAD to pick it up.



Where did you get it from? hmmm.. This has piqued my interest lol. I've gotten to the point of not wanting to be bothered with my hair. Winter where I live can be brutal and if I can hide my hair that would be great. I can't cornrow or braid to save my life though as far how to wear it under the wig, another reason that's stopped me from being about that wig life lol.


----------



## divachyk

Guess what I just ordered EnExitStageLeft? My pockets are mad at you.


----------



## Angelbean

So I will be on the hunt for Tammy this weekend at my local bss so I can forgo shipping costs lol EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I can't wait to see how you style it 

Angelbean

I need pics if you pic it up. Tammy is very nice for such a cheap price


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

flyygirlll2

Just do celie plaits. My mom cornrolls it for me, but rest assured that if I have to do it, celies will be thrown back there lol.


----------



## coolsista-paris

my hair is getting hard to moisturize!!!! im 9 months post...
its like im trying to get my way through the forest or seperate hard grass to reach the soil!

its annoying... i need to dc i guess but i need time for that.. ive been using aussie 3min , is that enough to considér as a dc ? ( i really leave it on only 5 min, without heat).

ive even though of my relaxer box this week when struggling to moisturize these roots!


----------



## havilland

coolsista-paris said:


> my hair is getting hard to moisturize!!!! im 9 months post... its like im trying to get my way through the forest or seperate hard grass to reach the soil!  its annoying... i need to dc i guess but i need time for that.. ive been using aussie 3min , is that enough to considér as a dc ? ( i really leave it on only 5 min, without heat).  ive even though of my relaxer box this week when struggling to moisturize these roots!



Deep condition. Your hair will thank u!  And you will be able to get through it to MoisturIze. Try an oil treatment on dry hair overnight. Then rinse it and co wash in the morning.


----------



## Mische

Today makes 25 months post! I'm fairly certain I'll be chopping before the end of the year. So bored.


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris said:


> my hair is getting hard to moisturize!!!! im 9 months post... its like im trying to get my way through the forest or seperate hard grass to reach the soil!  its annoying... i need to dc i guess but i need time for that.. ive been using aussie 3min , is that enough to considér as a dc ? ( i really leave it on only 5 min, without heat).  ive even though of my relaxer box this week when struggling to moisturize these roots!


That metaphor was spot on. I am having a hard time reaching my scalp just to shampoo. I use the relaxer method to DC my hair. It takes a long time but it's all that's working for me now


----------



## PlainJane

I never thought I would have curls but every shed hair I find in the shower now has a curl attached to one end. I originally didn't care about heat damage, but now this is going to keep me away from heat because I'd love to see how my hair looks fully natural. Unfortunately, that's a single stranded double knot in the pic. I have so many of those too smh


----------



## Brwnbeauti

The curly bob I was wearing before I put my box braids in


----------



## sharifeh

Struggle bun today! 

It's also wash day tonight 

Btw today I'm 13 months post!!!! 
I'm still feeling like I want to relax but I'm waiting it out to see if this feeling passes 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amarilles

Ooh...for the first time ever I was able to flat twist all the way back! I don't know why but while transitioning I just couldn't make it happen. I don't think I'll wear them out, I can't get my scalp to show enough to divide the rows, they look so messy, but I'm excited to see the twist-out! 

And it just hit me that I need to find a new thread to post in. Lol. Boo!

ETA: Pic!


----------



## Honey Bee

Amarilles, Keep posting here. It's nice to hear from the other side.  

Also Britt , you clean dipped on us. oke: 

I'm just slogging along... I've been wanting to straighten for a while now, but it's just so daggone humid.  When fall breaks, I'ma be like,


----------



## SuchaLady

I swear I love you  I bought a jar of relaxer but I haven't used it. 




sharifeh said:


> Struggle bun today!
> 
> It's also wash day tonight
> 
> Btw today I'm 13 months post!!!!
> I'm still feeling like I want to relax but I'm waiting it out to see if this feeling passes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

I surprisingly have not relaxed my hair  I have a braid appointment Wednesday. Im getting braids every two months for the rest of the year; which is basically twice.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi lovelies!  You may or may not (lol) realize i've been MIA most of the year but i'm back NOW!  I've had to put my family life back together and now that i've accomplished that, my hair is moving back to a higher priority.  I did attempt to transition to texlaxed but the many inconsistent results and a hole in my back hemline, I decided to transition to natural to place the health of my hair in my own hands ONLY.  I'm currently just 9 weeks post relaxer and at APL but this damaged portion in the center back is only a few inches long so I don't even count that all my length.  It doesn't really matter anyway because i'm going to be doing many trims over time.  Please wish me luck ladies on my new journey to natural!!  

I haven't browsed the forum much but from what I can see, a lot of the ladies i'm familiar with are still going strong with beautiful hair and even some are completely natural now!  I got a lot of catching up to do


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KiWiStyle 

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY YOU'RE BACK! 

So happy to see that things are ok with you. Im also super excited to hear youve made the decision to go natural .


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hey EnExitStageLeft, thanks for the big welcome...back!  Your transition is going perfectly I see..but so were your relaxed...texlaxed journeys, lol. Is Cattypus1  and xu93texas and shortdub78 around?


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Amarilles, Keep posting here. It's nice to hear from the other side.   Also Britt , you clean dipped on us. oke:   I'm just slogging along... I've been wanting to straighten for a while now, but it's just so daggone humid.  When fall breaks, I'ma be like,



Lol ! I'm here! Peeking and waiting for some big chops lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> Lol ! I'm here! Peeking and waiting for some big chops lol  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful! Love the necklace.


----------



## Britt

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beautiful! Love the necklace.



Thank u !!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Britt

Two snaps and a clap for the Cuteness you were giving in that pic. Love that lippie!

KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 is 100% natchal' now 

xu93texas Chopped to a fly *** pixie cut. That thang was LAIDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi lovelies!  You may or may not (lol) realize i've been MIA most of the year but i'm back NOW!  I've had to put my family life back together and now that i've accomplished that, my hair is moving back to a higher priority.  I did attempt to transition to texlaxed but the many inconsistent results and a hole in my back hemline, I decided to transition to natural to place the health of my hair in my own hands ONLY.  I'm currently just 9 weeks post relaxer and at APL but this damaged portion in the center back is only a few inches long so I don't even count that all my length.  It doesn't really matter anyway because i'm going to be doing many trims over time.  Please wish me luck ladies on my new journey to natural!!  I haven't browsed the forum much but from what I can see, a lot of the ladies i'm familiar with are still going strong with beautiful hair and even some are completely natural now!  I got a lot of catching up to do


Gurl...where you been at!  Welcome back, I did notice.  Glad your Fam life is on track.  Good luck on your journey...I BC-ed in May at 10 mos. but I still lurk in here because there's lots of good info and pics.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Gurl...where you been at!  Welcome back, I did notice.  Glad your Fam life is on track.  Good luck on your journey...I BC-ed in May at 10 mos. but I still lurk in here because there's lots of good info and pics.



Yall just gonna leave me huh...


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> Yall just gonna leave me huh...


Naw, girl...you're a nachal' on the inside.  Still here for you.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Naw, girl...you're a nachal' on the inside.  Still here for you.



Lol thanks I came in Here looking for stretching tips and saw this party yall was having lol.                Typos  ssw ssnd


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Britt  Two snaps and a clap for the Cuteness you were giving in that pic. Love that lippie!  KiWiStyle Cattypus1 is 100% natchal' now  xu93texas Chopped to a fly *** pixie cut. That thang was LAIDDDDDDDD!



Much love to you EnExitStageLeft!! I miss my pixie, but I will not cut my hair again!  My dd and I are trying to get to APL by summer of 2015. 

KiWiStyle, So glad you're back!! Congrats on your decision to transition to natural. I keep flipping back and forth about transitioning. My last stretch was 6 months and it went well. I just got so tired of it and I gave in to the creamy crack.  Pray for me! So tired of going back and forth. Right now, I'm 9 weeks post and not sure when I'll relax.  You need to PM me. How was your big bday party?

Shout out to Cattypus1, you did it and I love your hair. 

shortdub78, I'm still here. I'll hang out with you, for a while

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> Lol ! I'm here! Peeking and waiting for some big chops lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Britt,


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle. I'm glad you're back. We're about at the same point in our transitions. I'm at 12 weeks but I think I'll chop my bonelaxed ends off in January and then take years (3) to get rid of my texlaxed hair.


----------



## Evolving78

xu93texas said:


> Much love to you EnExitStageLeft!! I miss my pixie, but I will not cut my hair again!  My dd and I are trying to get to APL by summer of 2015.
> 
> KiWiStyle, So glad you're back!! Congrats on your decision to transition to natural. I keep flipping back and forth about transitioning. My last stretch was 6 months and it went well. I just got so tired of it and I gave in to the creamy crack.  Pray for me! So tired of going back and forth. Right now, I'm 9 weeks post and not sure when I'll relax.  You need to PM me. How was your big bday party?
> 
> Shout out to Cattypus1, you did it and I love your hair.
> 
> shortdub78, I'm still here. I'll hang out with you, for a while
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Well we got the same goal so I'm down if you are. Lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

xu93texas and shortdub78

Join the transition team. We could use some more advice up in here


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt, How long did you transition?


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Britt, How long did you transition?



Honey Bee for 17.5 months...I big chopped impromptu.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Gurl...where you been at!  Welcome back, I did notice.  Glad your Fam life is on track.  Good luck on your journey...I BC-ed in May at 10 mos. but I still lurk in here because there's lots of good info and pics.



Cattypus1 its so good to be chatting with you again, I missed y'all!   I have to spend some time on my desktop to see all the part pics around here, I've missed so much.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> Yall just gonna leave me huh...



shortdub78 I saw your name and was like oh snap, how did I forget my ChiTown girl!!  Hey what's going on with you?  I know you were concerned about your baby weight, how's that going?  What's new and different with your hair now?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle. I'm glad you're back. We're about at the same point in our transitions. I'm at 12 weeks but I think I'll chop my bonelaxed ends off in January and then take years (3) to get rid of my texlaxed hair.



Thanks girl GettingKinky and congrats on transitioning to natural!!  I cut several inches off my bonelaxee ends on Monday to have a clean and even beginning.  I do miss it already but its still enough (barely) to do my inverted French braid as a protective style. I called my mom to ask what my hair texture was like as a child and she said, " it was soft nappy...not tha t hard and rough nappy".  LOL, needless to say I still don't know what my natural texture is like.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 I'll pray for you girl but honestly we need to pray for each other because the thought of just stretching crossed my mind several times. The party was great, not what I had initially had in mind but it was perfect!  I'll PM you.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas, I wanna see your hair!!  That pixie cut was so cute but I know it was out of necessity.  I cut back SL and plan to be back to APL by 12 mos. post September 2015.  I have lots of work to do!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas, I wanna see your hair!!  That pixie cut was so cute but I know it was out of necessity.  I cut back SL and plan to be back to APL by 12 mos. post September 2015.  I have lots of work to do!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Hey, you'll make it back to APL in no time! Do you have any PS plans? Are you going to transition with roller sets?  

  I'm at NL now. Trying to get to SL by January 2015.   I cut it all off this past January b/c I wanted a fresh look and I had some damage at the nape from a weave I took out Dec. 2013. I'm back to wearing wigs. Also, I love crochet braids!  I'm thinking about taking it 6 months at a time.  I've been on this relaxed/natural roller coaster for over 2 years  

January 2014





July 2014


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas said:


> Hey, you'll make it back to APL in no time! Do you have any PS plans? Are you going to transition with roller sets?
> 
> I'm at NL now. Trying to get to SL by January 2015.   I cut it all off this past January b/c I wanted a fresh look and I had some damage at the nape from a weave I took out Dec. 2013. I'm back to wearing wigs. Also, I love crochet braids!  I'm thinking about taking it 6 months at a time.  I've been on this relaxed/natural roller coaster for over 2 years
> 
> January 2014
> 
> July 2014



xu93texas I have ways loved the fullness of your hair, I'm jealous!  I can understand the rollercoaster but its like that sometimes to commit to such a daunting task.  I have no plans but I should probably start doing roller sets because I'm walking around looking crazy.

ETA:  WHOA, HOLD UP!  Thats a lot of growth in only 6 months!!! You go girl!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas I have ways loved the fullness of your hair, I'm jealous!  I can understand the rollercoaster but its like that sometimes to commit to such a daunting task.  I have no plans but I should probably start doing roller sets because I'm walking around looking crazy.
> 
> ETA:  WHOA, HOLD UP!  Thats a lot of growth in only 6 months!!! You go girl!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Wigs girl. Not trying to do too much with the new growth. I got two that I wear. Come see us in the hide your hair challenge.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> Wigs girl. Not trying to do too much with the new growth. I got two that I wear. Come see us in the hide your hair challenge.



I wish I could do wigs regularly.  My hairline is extremely sensitive and I sweat in my head so wigs are a no go for me. As the weather gets Cooler, I might start doing my satin wig cap underneath a beanie when I go out...I'm pretty much at home now so I don't have to have professional hair everyday.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Amarilles

Struggle city. HAM town.







Currently doing the most to try and keep some length.  I'm looking forward to getting those straight plates to see if they are able to stretch while keeping the curl pattern.


----------



## baddison

Enjoying my transition thus far.  9-months post and still counting towards that 2year mark.  It helps alot to hide away my hair for long periods of time.  did these braids on Saturday, and hoping to keep them 'til mid-october.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I am one year and 2 weeks post. I don't even deal with my hair at all and I dont think I will for another 2years. Right now im in a kinky straight weave and I will keep this up until I dont feel bald with all the shrinkage. My hair feels like its ear length 

I need to do better in my deep conditioning routine and find my hair vitamins.  Mbl needs to come asap


----------



## PlainJane

I put my hair in about 8 plaits after adding my leave in then let my hair air dry and I was so surprised at how much it stretched my hair. There was no need to blow dry after I brushed each section with my new paddle brush. I didn't need to straighten it either but I decided to flat iron it so I could trim my ends and use my split ender. Banding was taking too long for me and I wasn't very good now that I have more growth. The only bad thing about air drying in plaits is you can't leave the house for quite a few hours lol. Hopefully this will keep me away from heat after my trim.


----------



## mscheergrl

Hey ladies! Just wanted to join in on this thread.  This Halloween will be my 2 year anniversary since my last relaxer. I was planning to cut at 2 years, but I'm thinking I might cut at 2.5 years.  I've learned so much through my transition and at this point, I definitely don't regret the journey.


----------



## lamaria211

Knots, tangles, breakage and shedding


----------



## HappywithJC723

lamaria211 said:


> Knots, tangles, breakage and shedding



We are >>>>here<<<<. I guess I need to moisturize my hair more. Its hard to find the time to really take with my hair with a 9 month old though....


----------



## coolsista-paris

mscheergrl said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to join in on this thread.  This Halloween will be my 2 year anniversary since my last relaxer. I was planning to cut at 2 years, but I'm thinking I might cut at 2.5 years.  I've learned so much through my transition and at this point, I definitely don't regret the journey.



wow! thats a lot of hair. i hope i can hold on longer. i dont want to get short hair now...
this length is perfect to style for work (apl).
im almost 10 months  post.  already


----------



## danysedai

I've been reading this thread for a while and I still have not decided if I'm going to transition but I haven't relaxed either. It's only been 3 months and I started doing braidouts and co-washing.

My hair is BSL, texlaxed but I have a lot of grey hair (my hair is basically all white, all over except for the nape) and I dye it with Bigen usually every 3 weeks. Since my trusted hairstylist passed away 3 years ago I haven't found anyone who can relax it the way I wanted (well, I found someone and she moved away) and my experiments with self relaxing have not been good. I had a major setback last year and my bone straight ends are a bit see through right now. I've been cutting them little by little but probably after Thanksgiving I will cut them off to a little below APL.

Right now my choice is between 2 chemical processes:colour and relaxer so I'm choosing colour and will try to transition.


----------



## GettingKinky

danysedai- 
You sound just like me! I'm also about BSL texlaxed with ~3 inches of bonelaxed ends. I'm also about 3 months post (14 weeks exactly today) 

I'm just gray in the front and my stylist says semipermanent won't work if I go natural so I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do for color. 

My texlaxed hair doesn't revert when I flat iron it even when I workout. I'm not sure if my natural hair will behave the same way.  So I'm still not 100% sure about going natural I'm just going to take it one day at a time.


----------



## coolsista-paris

danysedai said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while and I still have not decided if I'm going to transition but I haven't relaxed either. It's only been 3 months and I started doing braidouts and co-washing.  My hair is BSL, texlaxed but I have a lot of grey hair (my hair is basically all white, all over except for the nape) and I dye it with Bigen usually every 3 weeks. Since my trusted hairstylist passed away 3 years ago I haven't found anyone who can relax it the way I wanted (well, I found someone and she moved away) and my experiments with self relaxing have not been good. I had a major setback last year and my bone straight ends are a bit see through right now. I've been cutting them little by little but probably after Thanksgiving I will cut them off to a little below APL.  Right now my choice is between 2 chemical processes:colour and relaxer so I'm choosing colour and will try to transition.



your hair is beautiful too. this is also a lot of hair!
come and join us.
this is my second transition. you will do well ;-)


----------



## mscheergrl

coolsista-paris said:


> wow! thats a lot of hair. i hope i can hold on longer. i dont want to get short hair now...
> this length is perfect to style for work (apl).
> im almost 10 months  post.  already



Agreed. I'm so torn because I so desperately want to be fully natural but I want to be left with a certain amount of length. The shrinkage is real


----------



## danysedai

anyone has tips on how to avoid tangled ends after a braidout? I braidout in single braids and roll my ends on a small perm rod. It's all great the first day but after 2 days my ends tangle and break.


----------



## Coilystep

danysedai said:


> anyone has tips on how to avoid tangled ends after a braidout? I braidout in single braids and roll my ends on a small perm rod. It's all great the first day but after 2 days my ends tangle and break.


I don't really have any solutions for you I don't do braidouts. However personally my tangling didn't stop until I cut all the perm off, also once I had more natural hair than permed hair I had less tangles. I had horrible tangling while transitioning. Once I was fully natural my tangling disappeared totally.


----------



## Cattypus1

danysedai said:


> anyone has tips on how to avoid tangled ends after a braidout? I braidout in single braids and roll my ends on a small perm rod. It's all great the first day but after 2 days my ends tangle and break.


Try larger perm rods.  The smaller curls may be what is resulting in the tangles.


----------



## coolsista-paris

mscheergrl said:


> Agreed. I'm so torn because I so desperately want to be fully natural but I want to be left with a certain amount of length. The shrinkage is real



this is the only reason im transitionning for long.    
that shrinkage is gonna leave me with very low styling choicesb for work


----------



## AgeinATL

Cattypus1 said:


> *Try larger perm rods.* The smaller curls may be what is resulting in the tangles.


 
^This. 

Also be sure to keep the ends moisturized. Dry ends tangle. Use a butter or oil on the ends before rolling them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

danysedai said:


> anyone has tips on how to avoid tangled ends after a braidout? I braidout in single braids and roll my ends on a small perm rod. It's all great the first day but after 2 days my ends tangle and break.
> 
> 
> danysedai Another thing to consider in addition to all the other great advice you have been given is to roll the perm rod a few inches above the line of demarcation. When I do braidouts, I only braid the hair that I can reach along the scalp area, then I detangle & smooth the entire length and roll that on a perm rod. So it's almost like a a braid out slash roller set. Tricks the two textures into thinking they are one. lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Currently discussing taking a trip to Miami next June. I wonder how much growth I'll have by then.. I'd love to BC before my trip so I can rock my curls in MIA.

I actually really strongly want to BC rightnowthisminute but I have reservations.  I wonder if, after I do it, I would have regrets.  Im sure I'll have ugly days where I hate it but I would love to be fully natural.  I also wonder how my bf would feel during the short stages.


----------



## sharifeh

ScorpioLove said:


> I am one year and 2 weeks post. I don't even deal with my hair at all and I dont think I will for another 2years. Right now im in a kinky straight weave and I will keep this up until I dont feel bald with all the shrinkage. My hair feels like its ear length
> 
> I need to do better in my deep conditioning routine and find my hair vitamins.  Mbl needs to come asap



ScorpioLove 

You are just like me. I'm also in a weave and I'm past a year post. I'm thinking of doing this for another year. Do you have a leave out though?


----------



## ScorpioLove

sharifeh said:


> ScorpioLove
> 
> You are just like me. I'm also in a weave and I'm past a year post. I'm thinking of doing this for another year. Do you have a leave out though?



I do..  I dont mind having a leave out in the front because generally I like the front shorter so it curls better and the front of my hair grows the fastest. Plus it looks very realistic that way and the way I style it. People (including black women) just assume its my hair.  


The way I install it though is different.  I braid my hair and clip the hair in. I attached clip ins to the wefts. This makes for easy install and easy removal.  I can take off the weave in 2minutes or less.


----------



## baddison

ScorpioLove sharifeh - how are you ladies caring for your hair underneath the sew-ins?  I'm currently 9months post and really want to go a full 2 years before I cut.  Interested in the maintenance of healthy hair under these protective styles.


----------



## baddison

ScorpioLove said:


> I do..  I dont mind having a leave out in the front because generally I like the front shorter so it curls better and the front of my hair grows the fastest. Plus it looks very realistic that way and the way I style it. People (including black women) just assume its my hair.
> 
> 
> *The way I install it though is different.  I braid my hair and clip the hair in. I attached clip ins to the wefts. This makes for easy install and easy removal.  I can take off the weave in 2minutes or less*.



do you have any tutorials on how you do this??


----------



## sweetpea7

Been rocking wash n go buns with 6inches of curly hair and 7 inches of bonelaxed ends. It has been nice but wash day is a little tiring. I'm almost one year post. I can't wait until March 2nd. Ill be on spring break and cutting all this straight hair off.


----------



## coolsista-paris

baddison said:


> do you have any tutorials on how you do this??



ScorpioLove

in would love to see a tutorial. i have no clue of how you do this.
it would be a great option for me.
i am a diy person. i dont want anyone doing my hair. clips seems a good idea.

but wont it fly off or come out easily ? im scared of that.
hair in the floor and people staring at me. i am scared!


----------



## danysedai

My birthday is this week and I've been dying for some bangs, like these (love her hair!)

http://dolcescloset.blogspot.ca/2013/09/hair-love-fiendin-for-phyto.html

I saw this clip on bangs but the length I want is out of stock (12 inches Relaxed Straight or Natural Straight)
https://www.indiquehair.com/shop/studio-bangs.html


Anyone has transitioned with bangs?


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Just took my box braids down and had to cut out a knot. Then I had to hide my scissors because my  patch of super short hair was looking cute


----------



## KidneyBean86

***lurking and looking at the pics of pretty hair***


----------



## sweetpea7

12 months post yesterday! I have loved this journey so far, just 5 months until my bc! 
 A


----------



## KiWiStyle

sweetpea7 said:


> 12 months post yesterday! I have loved this journey so far, just 5 months until my bc!
> A



Congrats sweetpea7 on your 1 year anniversary!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

17 months post today !

A'lotta Months more to go ...


----------



## ScorpioLove

baddison said:


> do you have any tutorials on how you do this??


I just seen this sorry ... 
This is basically how I do my hair. Just sew in wig clips to the tracks, braid your hair and clip the tracks onto your braids.


This is where I got the idea from
My Quick & Easy Clip-In Hair Extension Install Tu…: http://youtu.be/GdVZUotCRq0


----------



## lamaria211

I cut about 3" off today.  I'm at cbl but I like it and my hair is much easier to manage


----------



## Evolving78

i have been feel so defeated these last few days about my hair.  i really hope i have a good wash experience to motivate me to go on.  i was thinking about just cutting my hair off and starting over, but i am going to see it through. a whole chunk of my hair is just a mess.  i'm sitting here with conditioner in my hair now. the new growth isn't the problem.  it's the relaxed ends! they are so fragile!


----------



## SuchaLady

Are you transitioning shortdub78?


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> Are you transitioning shortdub78?



yes to texlax. i can't do the bone straight stuff anymore.  if i go back to natural,  i will loc it up.  i loved my loc'ed hair vs loose.


----------



## PlainJane

sweetpea7 said:


> 12 months post yesterday! I have loved this journey so far, just 5 months until my bc! A


Congrats! Anything significant about waiting 5 more months?


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> i have been feel so defeated these last few days about my hair.  i really hope i have a good wash experience to motivate me to go on.  i was thinking about just cutting my hair off and starting over, but i am going to see it through. a whole chunk of my hair is just a mess.  i'm sitting here with conditioner in my hair now. the new growth isn't the problem.  it's the relaxed ends! they are so fragile!



That's my problem as well.  The more I cut the easier it gets.  I might be BCing sooner than I thought


----------



## Coilystep

lamaria211 and shortdub78 I chopped at 14 months it was very spur of the moment. I couldn't  be more happier. I had started to cut random areas of my hair because I wanted to see what it looked like. I never had a set time line of how long I wanted to transition I was thinking of possibly two years. I was afraid it would be too short if I cut too soon. I ended up with I think at. least 6 inches of hair in the back and it a may be a little shorter in the front. I had It cut professionally some areas like the front had 3inches of permed ends while in the back I had like 1-2 inches of permed ends.  In the long run for me I just did not feel the added length of the permed ends were a benefit. I was not able to wear my hair down so what good was the length  doing me. Several people have commented that my hair is already. I can tell its growing.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 16 weeks post today. This is my normal touchup time. But I've stretched 18 or 19 weeks before though so this isn't quite uncharted territory. 

I'm getting color and flat iron today. Maybe a 1 inch trim, my ends are super tangly.


----------



## sweetpea7

PlainJane said:


> Congrats! Anything significant about waiting 5 more months?


   I'm in my senior yr of undergrad and in exactly 5 months I'll be on spring break so I said what the heck, ill have a week to adjust to short hair 

Pics of my curl pattern from today. I can't wait to do the hmm I have so much frizz


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I'm going to transition for 2.5 years.  I survived for that long transitioning to texlax so I think I can make it that long again. So hopefully in Dec 2016 I'll have fully natural MBL hair


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i have been feel so defeated these last few days about my hair.  i really hope i have a good wash experience to motivate me to go on.  i was thinking about just cutting my hair off and starting over, but i am going to see it through. a whole chunk of my hair is just a mess.  i'm sitting here with conditioner in my hair now. the new growth isn't the problem.  it's the relaxed ends! they are so fragile!



shortdub78 girl please don't get discouraged.  Do you finger detangle prior to wash day?  I have extremely fine and kinky hair and I'm learning to put the comb down and FD more often on and use a comb only once per week during my main wash day. I have found that sectioning my hair in 3-4 sections and using my oil mix and FD helps a lot.  My hair, especially the back of my head cannot go a whole week without getting tangled.  I take my time and then CW and restyle all with my hands.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> I'm 16 weeks post today. This is my normal touchup time. But I've stretched 18 or 19 weeks before though so this isn't quite uncharted territory.
> 
> I'm getting color and flat iron today. Maybe a 1 inch trim, my ends are super tangly.



I cut about 4" off the day I decided to transition.  My ends are smooth and tangle free, getting rid of those bone straight ends really is helping me while I figure this all out and not lose my mind.  The front and middle of my hair is so very healthy while the back is a mess.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

10 months post! I can't believe I've made it this far without a sew in. 
I'm officially staying away from heat because even after my recent trim, I still feel I need to trim more. 
Oh yeah, and grease is my friend and really helps with stretching my hair.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm 11 months post today.  I'm thinking about texlaxing tho.


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 girl please don't get discouraged.  Do you finger detangle prior to wash day?  I have extremely fine and kinky hair and I'm learning to put the comb down and FD more often on and use a comb only once per week during my main wash day. I have found that sectioning my hair in 3-4 sections and using my oil mix and FD helps a lot.  My hair, especially the back of my head cannot go a whole week without getting tangled.  I take my time and then CW and restyle all with my hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



yes, i finger detangle with oil on wash day.  my issue was the color i used.  it was a box color and it caused a reaction.  my hair broke off in crown area and i believe i got a tiny bald spot.  not using the comb caused me a major setback when i was shedding like a dog! but i totally agree with finger detangling first!  plus, mane and tail is the truth!  i can detangle with no problems using that!  that conditioner really gave me life! i'm totally switching to dominican products.  i bought some more stuff for myself and my dd.  i can't wait to do her hair tonight!  hopefully if can, i will take some pics of her hair.  ii'm rocking my wig right now.  i wear a satin wave cap under it.

  i think somebody decided to hit up the beauty supply store i went to, since the silicon mix is completely gone now...that was just a couple of days ago... who did it?


----------



## Evolving78

stephanie75miller said:


> lamaria211 and shortdub78 I chopped at 14 months it was very spur of the moment. I couldn't  be more happier. I had started to cut random areas of my hair because I wanted to see what it looked like. I never had a set time line of how long I wanted to transition I was thinking of possibly two years. I was afraid it would be too short if I cut too soon. I ended up with I think at. least 6 inches of hair in the back and it a may be a little shorter in the front. I had It cut professionally some areas like the front had 3inches of permed ends while in the back I had like 1-2 inches of permed ends.  In the long run for me I just did not feel the added length of the permed ends were a benefit. I was not able to wear my hair down so what good was the length  doing me. Several people have commented that my hair is already. I can tell its growing.[/QUOTE]
> 
> your hair looks really good!  i have never transitioned before!  i always just BC.


----------



## GettingKinky

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I'm 11 months post today.  I'm thinking about texlaxing tho.



Why are you thinking about texlaxing? I'm constantly questioning going natural and wondering if I should just keep texlaxing.


----------



## PlainJane

Currently looking up natural hair styles on Pinterest...
Even though I'm transitioning, I really don't like 80% of the natural hairstyles I see lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> yes, i finger detangle with oil on wash day.  my issue was the color i used.  it was a box color and it caused a reaction.  my hair broke off in crown area and i believe i got a tiny bald spot.  not using the comb caused me a major setback when i was shedding like a dog! but i totally agree with finger detangling first!  plus, mane and tail is the truth!  i can detangle with no problems using that!  that conditioner really gave me life! i'm totally switching to dominican products.  i bought some more stuff for myself and my dd.  i can't wait to do her hair tonight!  hopefully if can, i will take some pics of her hair.  ii'm rocking my wig right now.  i wear a satin wave cap under it.
> 
> i think somebody decided to hit up the beauty supply store i went to, since the silicon mix is completely gone now...that was just a couple of days ago... who did it?




shortdub78 I need to get some of that m&t conditioner, I've read great reviews on it!  What beauty supply do you get the silicon mix at? When its back in stock can you please let me know?

I experienced a set back too which is why I decided to transition.  I cut several inches off early this year or late last year because I had breakage in the back center of my head.  Thought I was back on track and then  saw that it had gotten worse over time.  My stylist didn't tell me I had a 3" section of hair only 3-4" long.  I'm so tired of stylist and I refuse to relax it myself.  

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your daughter's hair!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 I need to get some of that m&t conditioner, I've read great reviews on it!  What beauty supply do you get the silicon mix at? When its back in stock can you please let me know?  I experienced a set back too which is why I decided to transition.  I cut several inches off early this year or late last year because I had breakage in the back center of my head.  Thought I was back on track and then  saw that it had gotten worse over time.  My stylist didn't tell me I had a 3" section of hair only 3-4" long.  I'm so tired of stylist and I refuse to relax it myself.  I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your daughter's hair!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  they had a big tub of it for $22. All of the smaller jars were gone. I will let u know. I will check another store and see if they carry it. That conditioner gave me the best slip ever!i had a hairgasm. That's what my issue is too and I'm going to do the same thing.


----------



## Evolving78

I need to learn how to post pics


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> Currently looking up natural hair styles on Pinterest... Even though I'm transitioning, I really don't like 80% of the natural hairstyles I see lol.



Me either. If I complete this transition my hair is going to be straight or in a bun. I've never seen a  natural hairstyle that I would wear. Cute on other people? Absolutely. Me? No.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

GettingKinky said:


> Why are you thinking about texlaxing? I'm constantly questioning going natural and wondering if I should just keep texlaxing.



Because I was natural before for a year and I always kept my hair in a bun or some kind of protective style or flat ironed. I didn't do wash and goes and other styles until after I texlaxed. I tried them by they never looked how I wanted them to until I texlax. I like my natural hair... but the again I like my texlax. I want to be able to enjoy my hair and length. idk I'll see


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

SuchaLady said:


> Me either. If I complete this transition my hair is going to be straight or in a bun. I've never seen a  natural hairstyle that I would wear. Cute on other people? Absolutely. Me? No.



This is how I feel also. Similar to what I said in my last post


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> they had a big tub of it for $22. All of the smaller jars were gone. I will let u know. I will check another store and see if they carry it. That conditioner gave me the best slip ever!i had a hairgasm. That's what my issue is too and I'm going to do the same thing.



OK, thanks.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

This is why I'm going natural. Big and fluffy stretched styles!


----------



## Honey Bee

15 months post!


----------



## baddison

Honey Bee said:


> 15 months post!




congratulations!!!  I'm right behind you at 10 months post!!  Learning every day to simply love the grass that grows outta my head!!


----------



## Britt

PlainJane said:


> Currently looking up natural hair styles on Pinterest...
> Even though I'm transitioning, *I really don't like 80% of the natural hairstyles I see lol*.


 

I felt the same exact way when I decided to go natural, and I still do  . I just got my hair flat ironed on Sat and I'm glad I went natural. I actually prefer how my hair looks on me when it's bigger and curly. I think I look better with my natural hair. You don't know how you'll look when you style your natural hair, you just might like it. You never know.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> "My hair" today
> 
> View attachment 275123
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275121



I need a tutorial on how you styled the front!  STAT!  It looks nice!  Are the flat twists your hair or "Tammy"?  EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

I used this tutorial as my guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIDbU1WjR-M

But I made my parting a bit more diagonal to hide the band of the half wig in the front. 

And thanks girl !


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I never could get my hair to do quite like yours and the tutorial. The band of the wig was showing and the tail of my twists were noticeably different (straighter) than the wig's texture (wavy).


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

To hide my band I made my part more slanted (hard left), her was just a slant. If you look closely you can see her parting too. 

As for my ends. I double them around my bobby pin like this girl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3jLQzvfmmQ

Hope this helps !


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva  I used this tutorial as my guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIDbU1WjR-M  But I made my parting a bit more diagonal to hide the band of the half wig in the front.  And thanks girl !


  girl had her hair just like that in the store today.


----------



## HappywithJC723

I'm about 25 weeks post and I decided to try no manipulation this week. A comb hasn't touched my hair since Sunday. I've worn my hair in a bun under a drawstring puff. I took my hair down today to see how no manipulation worked for me. Big no no.....I had the biggest knot in the middle of my head. It took a lot of Mane n Tail detangler and carefree gold activator to save my hair. I will make sure I stick with my midweek detangling and moisturizing from now on...


----------



## divachyk

HappywithJC723, my hair is just like yours in that it can be perfectly detangled in the beginning yet it randomly tangles around itself even when its put away in a PS. I just think that's the weirdest thing.


----------



## PlainJane

I wish there was a YouTube video or something I could show SO that explains what "transitioning to natural" means. He doesn't even know what a perm/relaxer is smh. 

In other news, I'm so tempted to cut my relaxed ends off  of this one section so I can see what my natural hair really looks like. It's way too early to be getting scissor happy. I need at least one more year.


----------



## Coilystep

PlainJane said:


> I wish there was a YouTube video or something I could show SO that explains what "transitioning to natural" means. He doesn't even know what a perm/relaxer is smh.  In other news, I'm so tempted to cut my relaxed ends off  of this one section so I can see what my natural hair really looks like. It's way too early to be getting scissor happy. I need at least one more year.


You may want to show him alexxxhes on YouTube. She is a long term transitioner and her hair is super long curly mostly with straight ends. I transitioned a little over a year I started cutting random pieces like around month 9. I was impatient to see what my natural hair looked like.


----------



## HappywithJC723

divachyk said:


> HappywithJC723, my hair is just like yours in that it can be perfectly detangled in the beginning yet it randomly tangles around itself even when its put away in a PS. I just think that's the weirdest thing.



I will never understand it! I didn't think I would have any problems since I was PSing but that knot was scary! Lol.


----------



## Honey Bee

PlainJane said:


> In other news, I'm so tempted to cut my relaxed ends off  of this one section so I can see what my natural hair really looks like. It's way too early to be getting scissor happy. I need at least one more year.


I've done some of that random cutting. I have a cluster of 'test curls' in the back-middle of my hear, between the crown and nape. I check it everyday.   What am I checking FOR? I do not know, just checkin'.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

First attempt at an invisible part weave. My relaxed hair is a wreck right now, guess the beautician wasn't lying when she said I needed to start over. 









The hair was like 28 bucks total, with needle and threat, Que. bohemian curl. It'll fluff and fuzzy as time goes by


----------



## shyekiera

CafedeBelleza said:


> First attempt at an invisible part weave. My relaxed hair is a wreck right now, guess the beautician wasn't lying when she said I needed to start over.
> 
> The hair was like 28 bucks total, with needle and threat, Que. bohemian curl. It'll fluff and fuzzy as time goes by



That's cute. . How many packs did u use


----------



## Evolving78

CafedeBelleza said:


> First attempt at an invisible part weave. My relaxed hair is a wreck right now, guess the beautician wasn't lying when she said I needed to start over.  The hair was like 28 bucks total, with needle and threat, Que. bohemian curl. It'll fluff and fuzzy as time goes by


  what's going on with your relaxed hair? Why did your beautician tell you to start over? Start over how and from what? I know I'm all in your business! Lol this is why I'm trying to get my hair back in order, so mine won't talk bad about me. Your hairstyle looks nice.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

shortdub78 said:


> what's going on with your relaxed hair? Why did your beautician tell you to start over? Start over how and from what? I know I'm all in your business! Lol this is why I'm trying to get my hair back in order, so mine won't talk bad about me. Your hairstyle looks nice.



In May she relaxed my hair and after- she said I had about 3 inches of hair that was not damaged, this was while she was flat ironing the life out of it. I didn't believe her, because if it was damaged, why would she be flat ironing? I thought she wantedme to come more of tern (likely some truth to that) Anyway, I was detangling yesterday and it looked raggedy at the ends- 

My old beautician, I don't use her anymore, too much heat.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

shyekiera said:


> That's cute. . How many packs did u use


Thanks, two


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I was playing in my natural hair today and I'm still madly in love. My curls seem to be growing a bit tighter and I'm LOVING IT! 

However, I don't think I'll be big chopping April 2015. I'm trying my best to get to WL before I BC, lax'ed ends and all. 

Once I get to WL, I make my BC date decision. For right now, I'm just trying my best to retain all the length that I can. 

Wish me luck loves! I hope all is well with you guys .


----------



## bebezazueta

Still going strong at 58 weeks post. I've been trimming a lot this past year. I trimmed from WL to full BSL. So my relaxed ends are nice and blunt. I am already pass BSL and approaching MBL again. 

I have 3 inches to go to get back to WL so hopefully my ends will hold up til then. 

Looks like I may not end this transition until 2016 or 2017.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm just trying to hold on!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So today marks my official start of transitioning... even though I haven't had a relaxer since like February.  But I've been using heat weekly and upon inspecting my natural hair this weekend, I have a ton of heat damaged pieces.  So I'm just going to start over with the hair that's growing out of my scalp starting today lol. It sucks to lose all those months but ah well.  I looked at some BC vids yesterday to see if I felt ballsy but hell naw lol I'm not about that life anymore.  

I'm hoping to go a year, so that right before my wedding next October I can BC and just get a sew in for the wedding so I won't have to worry about learning my texture again etc and I can just enjoy the wedding/honeymoon.  I'm taking Hairfinity to see if that helps with growth, plus eating healthy and working out.  Im excited to see how much growth I get in a year. I just have to figure out some styles that still look cute on the weekend other than flat ironing (during the week my hair is pinned up).  Ive gotten some growth since I cut my hair into a bob, so I think I will try flexi rods or a braid out this weekend and see how that looks.  

Im just rambling and getting these thoughts out my head......


----------



## Nightingale

I'm 14 months post relaxer and hanging in there. The last few months haven't been that eventful, but I did a few things.

I practiced the MHM for most of the summer and even though I liked it, I realized I need to be using a low manipulation regimen on my transitioning hair. 

MHM introduced me to clay washing and I love it! I'll be incorporating clay into my routine from now on.

I also trimmed my hair a couple times, getting rid of splits and leaving my hair a  bit longer than APL.

I'm still on track for a 2016 big chop.


----------



## baddison

Still hanging in there, too.  I am 10months post this month, and it really feels great.  I'm ps'ing myself to death, and i'm only seeing my hair on weekends for treatments and deep conditioning. this transition is going so well that I'm really considering simply transitioning "forever" while snipping away at the relaxed ends as I go.  Eventually, I'm gonna look up and realize I'm completely natural and there are just no more relaxed ends left to trim away.  Wow...that would be a really nice reality!!!  wonder how many years before that actually takes place...LOL!!


----------



## Evolving78

I think I might like the Shea moisture shine and hold spray. I don't remember using this when I was natural. But I really like how it feels on my hair and new growth. I like how it sprays out too! I think I need to buy another bottle, since I could see me using this twice a day.


----------



## Evolving78

I am going to try this cowashing thing again. I got another cleansing conditioner. I also plan on doing a protein treatment with Ors. I have watching YouTube videos looking at different stretching and transitioning vids. I haven't found what I'm looking for. Anyway if the cowashing works, I will do that and switch off next wash with shampoo.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I am going to try this cowashing thing again. I got another cleansing conditioner. I also plan on doing a protein treatment with Ors. I have watching YouTube videos looking at different stretching and transitioning vids. I haven't found what I'm looking for. Anyway if the cowashing works, I will do that and switch off next wash with shampoo.


  I decided I am going to start transitioning to texlaxed hair next month. Once I reach full APL in the back, I will maintain that for awhile to cut away the bone relaxed ends.  And I liked the cleansing conditioner! I will buy two or three more for me and DD.


----------



## Mische

Glad everyone is hanging in there! As for me... yeah... it's almost THAT time. As a slow grower I don't have the inches I want, but I'm pretty set on big chopping the back half of my head next wash (nape and middle). My last wash I had a bit of a set back in that area and really only have about 2-3" of relaxed ends there anyway. I feel like I'll be losing progress/causing more damage if I continue to transition that back section. The front section is a different story and I still have upwards of 8" of relaxed ends in some areas. I swear I could transition forever if all the hair on my head behaved like the front.

I'm toying with the idea of continuing to transition the front half, but I may end up just going all the way. 26 months post with no protective styling has been a long journey. I originally wanted to make it 2 years before chopping... then that became 3 years... then recently that dwindled back down to 2.5... but maybe 2.25 is the sweet spot.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Mische said:


> Glad everyone is hanging in there! As for me... yeah... it's almost THAT time. As a slow grower I don't have the inches I want, but I'm pretty set on big chopping the back half of my head next wash (nape and middle). My last wash I had a bit of a set back in that area and really only have about 2-3" of relaxed ends there anyway. I feel like I'll be losing progress/causing more damage if I continue to transition that back section. The front section is a different story and I still have upwards of 8" of relaxed ends in some areas. I swear I could transition forever if all the hair on my head behaved like the front.  I'm toying with the idea of continuing to transition the front half, but I may end up just going all the way. 26 months post with no protective styling has been a long journey. I originally wanted to make it 2 years before chopping... then that became 3 years... then recently that dwindled back down to 2.5... but maybe 2.25 is the sweet spot.



wow! thats a real long transition. i hope i could hold on for long. il coming to 11 months post soon. without real protective styling.  ( i always style my own hair and out)......

im not ready to wear short hair. i also will mostly be a straight natural i guess.   so im holding on the longest possible.


----------



## PlainJane

Mische said:


> Glad everyone is hanging in there! As for me... yeah... it's almost THAT time. As a slow grower I don't have the inches I want, but I'm pretty set on big chopping the back half of my head next wash (nape and middle). My last wash I had a bit of a set back in that area and really only have about 2-3" of relaxed ends there anyway. I feel like I'll be losing progress/causing more damage if I continue to transition that back section. The front section is a different story and I still have upwards of 8" of relaxed ends in some areas. I swear I could transition forever if all the hair on my head behaved like the front.  I'm toying with the idea of continuing to transition the front half, but I may end up just going all the way. 26 months post with no protective styling has been a long journey. I originally wanted to make it 2 years before chopping... then that became 3 years... then recently that dwindled back down to 2.5... but maybe 2.25 is the sweet spot.


Wow 26 months! Please show us pics of your hair. I know what you mean about transitioning longer for the front and top half of your hair. I plan to do the same thing until it catches up with the length of the back.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> I decided I am going to start transitioning to texlaxed hair next month. Once I reach full APL in the back, I will maintain that for awhile to cut away the bone relaxed ends.  And I liked the cleansing conditioner! I will buy two or three more for me and DD.



shortdub78 glad you liked the CC, I love it too!!  I have used carols daughter and As I Am and love AIA the most.  Be sure to keep your texlaxed parts SUPER moisturized.  I think you and I have similar hair type and I lost a lot of hair texlaxing but only because I got really hair lazy and stopped caring for it.  Be sure to tell your stylist to watch for any signs of distress/breakage in the back where you can't see, mine didn't tell me the extent of the damage and by the time I found out my hair was gone in the middle.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

All of you ladies are doing so good with your transitions and for such a long time!!  I'm just trying to get to 24 months, I'm currently only 14 weeks post.  I'm keeping my hair in protective styles indefinitely (I like my hair up) and its doing great!  I recently added Kanchom conditioner and silicon mix to my regimen and now I finally have smooth and shiny texlaxed hair!  I have a plan to prevent product build up using these two products and to make sure moisture makes it into my strands.  I don't think I'll be doing any cowashing mid week for now...instead I do a modified LOC method (LOCO) in between cleansing days then remove shed and tangles. SO FAR SO GOOD!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 glad you liked the CC, I love it too!!  I have used carols daughter and As I Am and love AIA the most.  Be sure to keep your texlaxed parts SUPER moisturized.  I think you and I have similar hair type and I lost a lot of hair texlaxing but only because I got really hair lazy and stopped caring for it.  Be sure to tell your stylist to watch for any signs of distress/breakage in the back where you can't see, mine didn't tell me the extent of the damage and by the time I found out my hair was gone in the middle.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  oh no! Something else I gotta worry about! Lol you are making want to hold off for minute! I used herbal essence CC for colored hair in the pink bottle. See this is why I thought about transitioning to fully natural, then texlax. Still focusing on my jacked up crown area. The two textures are really hard to deal with. Most of it is natural hair, with relaxed ends hanging on for dear life.  Glad those products worked out for you!


----------



## PlainJane

I'm not sure who told me upthread that wash days are easier the closer you get to a year, but thanks you were right! 
My past few wash days have been super easy at 10 months post and I still don't need to wash in sections. 
I tried Bantu knots on wet hair for the first time and my hair was completely stretched. I loved the results but I probably won't do this again unless I have at least 24 hours to let them dry. Even after sitting under the dryer and using the blow dryer, it took way too long to dry and still never fully dried.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> I'm not sure who told me upthread that wash days are easier the closer you get to a year, but thanks you were right! My past few wash days have been super easy at 10 months post and I still don't need to wash in sections. I tried Bantu knots on wet hair for the first time and my hair was completely stretched. I loved the results but I probably won't do this again unless I have at least 24 hours to let them dry. Even after sitting under the dryer and using the blow dryer, it took way too long to dry and still never fully dried.



im 10 months post and decided to wash in sections today........ for the 1st time in 10 months transition: i had complications and lots of breakage  , knots. i will continue to wash hair loose until i really need sections.

no more sections for a while


----------



## shyekiera

PlainJane said:


> I'm not sure who told me upthread that wash days are easier the closer you get to a year, but thanks you were right!
> My past few wash days have been super easy at 10 months post and I still don't need to wash in sections.
> I tried Bantu knots on wet hair for the first time and my hair was completely stretched. I loved the results but I probably won't do this again unless I have at least 24 hours to let them dry. Even after sitting under the dryer and using the blow dryer, it took way too long to dry and still never fully dried.



I have found this to be true also. .. so true that I'm ready to chop. ..


----------



## Mariaat40

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread, but over the past three years I've transitioned by getting Brazilian Blowouts. It worked really well for me and now I've let the blow out wear off. The only downside is that all of a sudden I have to figure out what to do with all of my bra strap length natural hair. If I had gone the more traditional route I would have had to manage my hair all along. I'm currently setting with flexirods and that's working well.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Mariaat40 said:


> I don't think I've ever posted in this thread, but over the past three years I've transitioned by getting Brazilian Blowouts. It worked really well for me and now I've let the blow out wear off. The only downside is that all of a sudden I have to figure out what to do with all of my bra strap length natural hair. If I had gone the more traditional route I would have had to manage my hair all along. I'm currently setting with flexirods and that's working well.



how often did you get your hair blow dried?  did you get damage? or heat trained?  is your heure thick, fine? 

im planning to wear my natural hair straight, sorry for all the questions


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris I tried washing in sections a few washes but my hair never felt clean. Also I could only get my hair to stay sectioned if I used a hair tie or clip on the end and removing that from wet hair always took my ends with it. 

shyekiera that makes me want to keep transitioning. My head is too big for short, shrunken hair


----------



## GettingKinky

When I get my texlaxed hair flat ironed it doesn't revert until I wash it (except for the roots). I hope my natural hair behaves the same way. Right now my natural hair is so short that I can't tell if it will revert or not since it's all roots.


----------



## noname

I dont know if it has being mentioned here, but is anyone transitioning using the smoothing system? Im not exactly sure what it is, but Im thinking it may be like a keratin treatment.  Is this safe on hair? I am thinking about getting it done.


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> When I get my texlaxed hair flat ironed it doesn't revert until I wash it (except for the roots). I hope my natural hair behaves the same way. Right now my natural hair is so short that I can't tell if it will revert or not since it's all roots.



my relaxed and natural hair didt revert for a week,almost 2 weeks. 

:  -) great


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> coolsista-paris I tried washing in sections a few washes but my hair never felt clean. Also I could only get my hair to stay sectioned if I used a hair tie or clip on the end and removing that from wet hair always took my ends with it.
> i HATE taking hours on hair..... il had to put clips on the ends, and i ended up with tangles ....
> i will continue to was hair loose, then section on 4 big parts under the shower! in had no broken hairs with this method.
> last weekend by sectioning, i had hair everywhere!
> 
> maybe sectioning is good only with my hair 100% natural. thats not for now..... (soon 11 months post) i wanna hold on more


----------



## Mariaat40

coolsista-paris said:


> how often did you get your hair blow dried?  did you get damage? or heat trained?  is your heure thick, fine?
> 
> im planning to wear my natural hair straight, sorry for all the questions



coolsista-paris sorry, just seeing this. I'm not big on blow drying. I wore my hair in a bun most of the time. No damage. My hair's in pretty good shape. I had my blowout done by a professional though - every 3 months. I don't know if that made a difference. My hair is fine.


----------



## CrysMelis

noname said:


> I dont know if it has being mentioned here, but is anyone transitioning using the smoothing system? Im not exactly sure what it is, but Im thinking it may be like a keratin treatment.  Is this safe on hair? I am thinking about getting it done.



noname I use Design Essentials Transitioning system and love it.  It closes my cuticles and keeps my porosity down.  It add tons of shine and hasn't affected my curl pattern.


----------



## bebezazueta

noname said:


> I dont know if it has being mentioned here, but is anyone transitioning using the smoothing system? Im not exactly sure what it is, but Im thinking it may be like a keratin treatment.  Is this safe on hair? I am thinking about getting it done.



I used silk elements Kera silk. I loved the results. My pics are in that thread.


----------



## CrysMelis

79 weeks post!!! Still hanging in there.


----------



## GettingKinky

coolsista-paris said:


> my relaxed and natural hair didt revert for a week,almost 2 weeks.  :  -) great



Last flat iron I had lasted 17 days.  I could have gone longer, but my scalp was begging to be washed.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Deleted to post later


----------



## whosthatgurl

I'm currently waiting to put Senegalese twists in my hair. But this is my hair now. I washed it last night and set it in twists. Didn't come out too good. 



   But in this picture it is wet with product. Can anybody let me know what my hair type is? I'm guessing 4a/b?

I've also been fully transitioning for a year.


----------



## CrysMelis

whosthatgurl said:


> I'm currently waiting to put Senegalese twists in my hair. But this is my hair now. I washed it last night and set it in twists. Didn't come out too good.  But in this picture it is wet with product. Can anybody let me know what my hair type is? I'm guessing 4a/b?  I've also been fully transitioning for a year.


  you are my hair twin!!! I swear.  I'm going to post a pic of my hair tonight when I wash.  I thought I was looking at a pic of my hair right now.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

CrysMelis 

DominicinBrazilian82 Is that you? 

Welcome back hun!


----------



## CrysMelis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> CrysMelis  DominicinBrazilian82 Is that you?  Welcome back hun!



EnExitStageLeft

Yes cupcake its me!  Thank you   Feels like home.


----------



## CrysMelis

79 week update!       

 

Back of my hair is the most natural.  Most of my relaxed ends have broken off here.        

 

An all natural piece.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Mariaat40 said:


> coolsista-paris sorry, just seeing this. I'm not big on blow drying. I wore my hair in a bun most of the time. No damage. My hair's in pretty good shape. I had my blowout done by a professional though - every 3 months. I don't know if that made a difference. My hair is fine.



this is encouriging!!!! ( il have fine hair) 
do you remember the steps she did to do your hair, making it bouncy without breaking it or damaging it?


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> Last flat iron I had lasted 17 days.  I could have gone longer, but my scalp was begging to be washed.



thats good! i could have gone longer too but my scalp was becoming dry, itchy! 

maybe  i should have put oil on the scalp? does that help with straightened hair?


----------



## GettingKinky

That's a lot of progress in 79 weeks CrysMelis


----------



## CrysMelis

GettingKinky said:


> That's a lot of progress in 79 weeks CrysMelis


  is it? It sure doesn't feel like it at all.  But thank you GettingKinky


----------



## Amarilles

Nice to see you around CrysMelis! Where you transitioning back when we had that meet-up last year? I think I remember you being TeamRelaxed, did we manage to convince you? 

Welcome back!


----------



## PlainJane

Wow 79 weeks! Pleaseeee share some tips. 

I'm determined to find my holy grail products and actually master some type of style so I can be on autopilot next year during my transition.


----------



## CrysMelis

Amarilles said:


> Nice to see you around CrysMelis! Where you transitioning back when we had that meet-up last year? I think I remember you being TeamRelaxed, did we manage to convince you?   Welcome back!



Amarilles... Heeeey! Girl yes!  I was Team Relaxed.  I don't remember exactly when our meet up was, but my last relaxer was April 2013.  I didn't know I was going to turn a long strength into a transition until I was like 25 weeks post.  Little did I know this ish was gonna be hell.  But I'm getting it together.   We need another meetup!


----------



## CrysMelis

PlainJane said:


> Wow 79 weeks! Pleaseeee share some tips.  I'm determined to find my holy grail products and actually master some type of style so I can be on autopilot next year during my transition.



Moisture. Protein. Repeat.  
Drink water all day long.  And supplement your diet with things you need to improve your hair health.

My personal regiment includes:  Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse every 12 weeks, Silicone Conditioners (to smooth my hair cuticle), Light Moisture/Oil and Hairfinity vitamins.


----------



## pearlific1

GettingKinky said:


> That's a lot of progress in 79 weeks CrysMelis


I agree. I'm only 60 weeks and don't have nearly as much progress. Way to go CrysMelis!


----------



## Mische

PlainJane said:


> Wow 26 months! Please show us pics of your hair. I know what you mean about transitioning longer for the front and top half of your hair. I plan to do the same thing until it catches up with the length of the back.



It's a good plan! Crazy how the front section is so much more willing to go the distance.

I generally start with a tight braid out from wash day (which... doesn't occur as often as it should) that turns into this by 1.5 weeks post wash since I end up having to start taking shed hair out + the perm rod curls of the braid out are mashed by that point. I lightly detangle at night and throw some perm rods on the ends like the second pic.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

from under the dryer for a DC     I'm at month 5


----------



## bestblackgirl

I am not official in this challenge, but I have been lurking. I'm 32 weeks into my transition. I want to wait at least until I am 1 year post to even think about BC. But It's a struggle. I feel like i look a HAM every day. It's hard to do a good style with my hair so drastically different. 


This is my hair before minuted before a wash. Can't wait until i can BC


----------



## PlainJane

Mische said:


> It's a good plan! Crazy how the front section is so much more willing to go the distance.  I generally start with a tight braid out from wash day (which... doesn't occur as often as it should) that turns into this by 1.5 weeks post wash since I end up having to start taking shed hair out + the perm rod curls of the braid out are mashed by that point. I lightly detangle at night and throw some perm rods on the ends like the second pic.


It's so thick! I can't even tell you have relaxed ends. I keep telling myself I'm going to do a braid out. I bought some perm rods so maybe I'll try soon.


----------



## Coilystep

bestblackgirl it gets better I just BC'd in August after a 14 month transition. I hated my hair through most of my transition and did not feel good about if most days. I'm glad I waited because when I did cut I had a good about of natural hair. I felt like I had something to work with. Good luck with your transition.


----------



## PlainJane

Anyone transitioning that doesn't use combs or brushes? Or rarely uses them?


----------



## KiWiStyle

bestblackgirl said:


> I am not official in this challenge, but I have been lurking. I'm 32 weeks into my transition. I want to wait at least until I am 1 year post to even think about BC. But It's a struggle. I feel like i look a HAM every day. It's hard to do a good style with my hair so drastically different.
> 
> This is my hair before minuted before a wash. Can't wait until i can



Finally someone with hair that looks exactly like mine!  #bestblackgirl if you bother with the hair typing thing, what would you consider your hair type to be??  I'm going to see if I can take texture shot of my hair and post it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

#Bestblackgirl My apologies, I couldn't add a pic to my edited post above.  Here is my texture shots...wouldn't you say we're about the same type? 











Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee

I look at my hair sometimes and I'm like, why oh why am I keeping these scraggly ends?? But then I remember how I like buns. 

I'ma straighten and trim.


----------



## shyekiera

Honey Bee said:


> I look at my hair sometimes and I'm like, why oh why am I keeping these scraggly ends?? But then I remember how I like buns.
> 
> I'ma straighten and trim.



Same thing here. . My natural  hair swallows up my straight ends. ..I have to pull at my hair to see them


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> #Bestblackgirl My apologies, I couldn't add a pic to my edited post above.  Here is my texture shots...wouldn't you say we're about the same type?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



KiWiStyle
Pretty hair! You look 4A ish .


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I hate having "so much new growth" but still not enough..  *sigh*


----------



## bestblackgirl

@stephanie75miller, thanks for the encouragement. I am trying to hang in there as much as I possibly can. I am looking at the end goal, so those daily struggles to look presentable are bearable. 

@KiWiStyle, I think we have the same hair texture. Glad to find my hair twin. how far along your transition are you? I'm trying to learn as much about my hair before I BC. I always thought I was 4b/4C, but I did that Komaza hair Analysis last year, and the lady on the phone told me that I was 3C/4a, which I don't believe. I guess I won't know for sure until I get rid of those relaxed ends.


----------



## Honey Bee

^^^ I need to get my hair analyzed.


----------



## KiWiStyle

bestblackgirl said:


> @stephanie75miller, thanks for the encouragement. I am trying to hang in there as much as I possibly can. I am looking at the end goal, so those daily struggles to look presentable are bearable.
> 
> @KiWiStyle, I think we have the same hair texture. Glad to find my hair twin. how far along your transition are you? I'm trying to learn as much about my hair before I BC. I always thought I was 4b/4C, but I did that Komaza hair Analysis last year, and the lady on the phone told me that I was 3C/4a, which I don't believe. I guess I won't know for sure until I get rid of those relaxed ends.



LOL, bestblackgirl I was hoping you could help me.  I'm only 16.5 weeks post so I'm still eagerly trying to figure out what's going on on this head of mine.  Well I can't see your entire head of hair so I don't know if Komaza is a accurate or not but I do know I'm not C anything and your hair looks like mine...I might be between 4a-c, it's wat too early to tell but I'm guessing more 4b than anything.  I'm planning to transition for as long as I can but probably not more than a year...my tangly fine relaxed strands are nothing to play with.  How long will you transition?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Honey Bee said:


> ^^^ I need to get my hair analyzed.



Me too, I'm sure it'll be very beneficial!


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle
> Pretty hair! You look 4A ish .



Thanks xu93texas! It looks so much better in pictures, lol.  The middle is ham with a much tighter coil and my nape seems to be similar to the front maybe loser-cottony.  It's probably why my front and nape always did so poorly with relaxers.  Hopefully the "scab" hair grows out soon or has already. How are you?


----------



## Honey Bee

KiWiStyle said:


> Me too, I'm sure it'll be very beneficial!


It will also tell me how good the MHM has been for my hair. 

Are they still back-logged? I haven't checked in a while and I really didn't think it was crucial until I decided to go natural.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Honey Bee said:


> It will also tell me how good the MHM has been for my hair.
> 
> Are they still back-logged? I haven't checked in a while and I really didn't think it was crucial until I decided to go natural.



The last I checked was probably a month or so ago and they were accepting orders.  I just wasn't ready, waiting until I'm at least 6-8 months post so I can get some details on my natural hair vs. relaxed.


----------



## Honey Bee

I think I'm 4a. I posted a pic earlier in this thread... but now that I think about it, I should probably post it again cuz this thread is, like, a zillion pages long. 

I don't think it would make that much of a difference knowing my hair type, tbh. It doesn't matter. I've seen 4a's who don't look like they're in the same 'hair family'. I think the LOIS system might be better. I hate when people say that, but it's true. The number-letter system might be useful in general terms, but the LOIS system is more useful to me, the person dealing with the hair.

Jmo.


----------



## Honey Bee

This was ages ago. I'm _loosely_ doing the MHM now, back then, I was _loosely_ doing CG.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Honey Bee said:


> I think I'm 4a. I posted a pic earlier in this thread... but now that I think about it, I should probably post it again cuz this thread is, like, a zillion pages long.
> 
> I don't think it would make that much of a difference knowing my hair type, tbh. It doesn't matter. I've seen 4a's who don't look like they're in the same 'hair family'. I think the LOIS system might be better. I hate when people say that, but it's true. The number-letter system might be useful in general terms, but the LOIS system is more useful to me, the person dealing with the hair.
> 
> Jmo.



I agree, it may not make much difference because in reality, not everyone with 4a or whatever hair type will behave the same and respond to products the same.  I think I'm mostly curious to say the last least.  I see all kinds of shapes on my head so the LOIS isn't ideal for me right now either.  I'm guessing I'll know the who truth once I'm fully natural.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks xu93texas! It looks so much better in pictures, lol.  The middle is ham with a much tighter coil and my nape seems to be similar to the front maybe loser-cottony.  It's probably why my front and nape always did so poorly with relaxers.  Hopefully the "scab" hair grows out soon or has already. How are you?



All is well here.  I'm right there with you at 16.5 weeks post. My last stretch was 6 months. My hair is doing well, so not relaxing anytime soon.  I'll probably do these long stretches until my hair gets long enough to wear "out" . I'm making do with wigs for now. I'll probably get crochet braids done before Thanksgiving. 
I have a new "natural" stylist for my daughter and she has been talking to me about doing a long term transition and being a straight hair natural.  She said it'll take about 16-18 months to be full SL natural. I'm just listening now- not biting the bullet.


----------



## Evolving78

xu93texas said:


> All is well here.  I'm right there with you at 16.5 weeks post. My last stretch was 6 months. My hair is doing well, so not relaxing anytime soon.  I'll probably do these long stretches until my hair gets long enough to wear "out" . I'm making do with wigs for now. I'll probably get crochet braids done before Thanksgiving. I have a new "natural" stylist for my daughter and she has been talking to me about doing a long term transition and being a straight hair natural.  She said it'll take about 16-18 months to be full SL natural. I'm just listening now- not biting the bullet.


  at least your will have someone help you through the process, but will you be able to keep that up at home or be in the shop every two weeks?


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas said:


> All is well here.  I'm right there with you at 16.5 weeks post. My last stretch was 6 months. My hair is doing well, so not relaxing anytime soon.  I'll probably do these long stretches until my hair gets long enough to wear "out" . I'm making do with wigs for now. I'll probably get crochet braids done before Thanksgiving.
> I have a new "natural" stylist for my daughter and she has been talking to me about doing a long term transition and being a straight hair natural.  She said it'll take about 16-18 months to be full SL natural. I'm just listening now- not biting the bullet.



Somehow we always end up on the same weeks post relaxer, lol.  I'm glad your hair is doing great still, what's been your magic potion?  You should do what makes you comfortable and what works.  My hair was doing great and then I turned around and texlaxed...it was the worst mistake I ever made hair wise.  I'm with shortdub78, will you be salon dependent?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> Somehow we always end up on the same weeks post relaxer, lol.  I'm glad your hair is doing great still, what's been your magic potion?  You should do what makes you comfortable and what works.  My hair was doing great and then I turned around and texlaxed...it was the worst mistake I ever made hair wise.  I'm with shortdub78, will you be salon dependent?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



No magic potion, but I went back to using salon/ commercial products for shampoo/DC and leave ins. Yes, silicones and all that other stuff. My hair also loves protein and I wear wigs 99% of the time. I blow dry weekly. I stopped air drying b/c my hair would become tangled at the roots. I put my hair in two celie braids or  I get this lady to cornrow my hair into a beehive.   

I put in my own relaxer, once back in 2010. Let's just say I will NEVER put chemicals in my own hair I had so much breakage. That incident brought me to LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas said:


> No magic potion, but I went back to using salon/ commercial products for shampoo/DC and leave ins. Yes, silicones and all that other stuff. My hair also loves protein and I wear wigs 99% of the time. I blow dry weekly. I stopped air drying b/c my hair would become tangled at the roots. I put my hair in two celie braids or  I get this lady to cornrow my hair into a beehive.
> 
> I put in my own relaxer, once back in 2010.silly co Let's just say I will NEVER put chemicals in my own hair I had so much breakage. That incident brought me to LHCF



I know what you mean about not applying chemicals yourself.  I decided to go natural because I was paying someone to damage my hair and there is no way I would self-relax so I gave up on them.  I too am LOVING silicones!  I just be sure to clarify/chelate monthly and I'm good and I'm planning to implement tension stretching blow drying with cold air as my NG Comes in more.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

18 months post! As of 2 days ago


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> I know what you mean about not applying chemicals yourself.  I decided to go natural because I was paying someone to damage my hair and there is no way I would self-relax so I gave up on them.  I too am LOVING silicones!  I just be sure to clarify/chelate monthly and I'm good and I'm planning to implement tension stretching blow drying with cold air as my NG Comes in more.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I'm sorry about your damage. Your hair looks great and you have a decent amount of new growth. Yep, the blow dryer is a life saver. I'm on the hunt for a new one. My current dryer is soooo old.


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> 18 months post! As of 2 days ago



Congratulations!


----------



## kellistarr

PlainJane said:


> Anyone transitioning that doesn't use combs or brushes? Or rarely uses them?



I  don't do combs.  EXCEPT on wash day.  I use a huge seamless comb in the shower.  Otherwise, no combs or brushes.  That is my secret weapon, how i blend my two textures.  I am 12 months post and everything is going great.  I treat my hair like I did when I was all natural, so I don't have detangling issues. I really can't complain.  My only issue is is the natural issue of my relaxed hair now being in the middle of my hair instead of at my root because of the new growth.  But it seems only the trained eye notices!


----------



## KiWiStyle

EnExitStageLeft said:


> 18 months post! As of 2 days ago



Congrats EnExitStageLeft, you're a beast!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas said:


> I'm sorry about your damage. Your hair looks great and you have a decent amount of new growth. Yep, the blow dryer is a life saver. I'm on the hunt for a new one. My current dryer is soooo old.



Thanks but its cool...the journey continues.  I need a new blow dryer too, my current one is cheap and I use it to dry my fur baby, lol!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> at least your will have someone help you through the process, but will you be able to keep that up at home or be in the shop every two weeks?



She would be a tremendous help to me, once I make the leap.
Right now, I'm focusing on dd's hair. She will be going to her every 2 weeks.  I can do my hair at home for now.


----------



## PlainJane

So I just measured my roots and after almost 11 months of growth, it looks like I'm below the average growth rate. 

I think I'm going to try a hair vitamin. Any recs? I can't take Hairfinity because it breaks me out and Viviscal gave me stomach problems. 

Also, this means I will transition longer. I originally planned to cut at 24 months, but now I'm thinking 30. 10 down, 20 more to go


----------



## PlainJane

kellistarr your hair is beautiful! You sure fooled me, you look completely natural.


----------



## Honey Bee

PlainJane said:


> Anyone transitioning that doesn't use combs or brushes? Or rarely uses them?


I'll be 16 months post next week. My hair would have long-ago leapt to its death if I called myself combing it regular.  

I'm mad cuz I had just bought a set of fancy seamless combs right before I decided to transition.


----------



## misseyblue

I'm 7 months post.  Protective styling has been my best friend.


----------



## PlainJane

Honey Boo I have definitely been combing regularly and I think that's why I've been losing so much hair. I tried not combing this morning and I didn't run into any problems styling so I'm going to stop combing throughout the week.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I use my comb only to trim or to pick out my roots when wearing a curly fro. Braid and curls are my life! I'm 11 and half months post with only 4 inches of new growth  Transitioning for at least 24 months. I want enough hair to but in a bun on lazy days. I was going to wait till 12 months to do my first mini-chop but I cant wait any longer my ends are so fine I find it hard to twist them. SO I'm taking two inches off next wash day. Which will leave me APL :'( But I have accepted that remaining BSL would be impossible while transitioning especially with my terrible ends. I can't wait for someone to start the SL/APL 2015 challenge. So I can join for my new growth


----------



## bestblackgirl

KiWiStyle  I have no idea how long I will transition. I just know that I will wait until I am at least 1 year post. So I have about 19 weeks left until then to make a decision about how long. 
Like you, I also think I am in the 4A-C range. I am excited to BC so I can see for myself. I was looking at youtube videos on how to define your curls, and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## baddison

PlainJane said:


> Anyone transitioning that doesn't use combs or brushes? Or rarely uses them?




PlainJane - this is me!!!  Perhaps once a week I use shower comb to detangle thoroughly after washing and deep conditioning.  Other than that, it's finger combing for everything - styling, moisturizing, cowashing - everything else.  I'm at the point where I hardly lose any hair during my regular grooming sessions in the week.  And on the weekends, shedding is normal, but minimal.  also, I try to keep my styles in for at least two days before tampering with my hair again.  I stick to french braids, and goddess braids, and cornrows.  They last at least two days for me.


----------



## Nazaneen

I think I'm going to transition again .


----------



## Nazaneen

My hair is both color treated (i had it  reddish briefly last year then dyed it permanent black then dyed it in temp dark colors) and relaxed now. I want it to be neither. I think this will be the official start of my transition. I'm approx 2 mths post

I will NEVER dye my hair lighter again by myself again. I want Zoe Saldana's brown or a little lighter but my hair came out auburnish. 
I wont feel bad about getting a color if Im natural.


----------



## PlainJane

Okay it's official. You all have convinced me. Wide tooth comb on wash days and finger comb throughout the week. I'm going to try this then report back.


----------



## PlainJane

I feel like this will be me...


----------



## CrysMelis

PlainJane said:


> I feel like this will be me...



Looks about right!


----------



## Mische

Was playing around with APB hair cream and got some pretty nice definition! Put my hair in a few twists overnight and I took them out this morning. Nothing replaces my beloved PBN MuruMuru, but this stuff is really nice!


----------



## Nazaneen

I just want to see my curls again. I'm not saying that I will never relax again but I want to explore my natural texture again. Winter should be a breeze. Frizz won't be a problem. The pressure will be on next spring . But Im doing this.


----------



## PlainJane

11 months post today! Aiming for 17 more.  

I'm still looking for the perfect leave in. I'll keep using regular conditioner until I find one. 

I need to buy a bonnet dryer. Any recs?


----------



## coolsista-paris

im 11 months post since yesterday. yayyyyyy 
i only braided once. im gonna need to ps like crazy if i want to hold on...
id like to hold on until my hair is long enough to have more styling options. 
im gonna dust this week.  i see some splits,...


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> Honey Boo I have definitely been combing regularly and I think that's why I've been losing so much hair. I tried not combing this morning and I didn't run into any problems styling so I'm going to stop combing throughout the week.



ive been retaining well. i have fine hair . i dont use the comb. i only finger detangle and when really needed a use a brush on wash days.

il have managéd to retain this way


----------



## GettingKinky

Attempting a wash n go today reinforced why I'm transitioning from texlaxed to natural. Along every strand I have areas that are super curly and areas that are almost straight. Every texlax comes out different. I'll never have uniform texture if I keep this up.


----------



## kellistarr

PlainJane- Thank You.  I'm lucky that I have curly ends, for the most part.  I'm curly at the top, straight in the middle and curly at the ends.  Probably because when I relaxed my hair, my ends didn't take to the processing as well as some other sections of my hair.  I'm sure that is becasue I self-relaxed.  Had I gone to a salon, my relaxed hair would be a lot more noticeable.  I don't loose as much hair as I used to.  I'm anemic and every since I got that under control with iron supplements, I have experienced very little hair shed.  I bring this up because I have heard other women say the same thing, particular SistaWithRealHair on youtube.  I also think its due to everything I've learned on this site about detangling etc.....


----------



## Lisa

I'm going to try to transition AGAIN. I'm not sure how to report my last relaxer 

I touched up all of my hair in May but my edges were looking really rough so I touched up my edges in July but it was only the edges. So I guess my hair is almost 6 months post but my edges are almost 4 months post relaxer  

I tried the transitioning mousse on Friday night and the jury is still out on how I like it. I haven't used direct heat on my hair in YEARS!!! And my relaxed hair hasn't been this straight in YEARS either!

Oh yeah, I bought some edge control gel back in late August because I didn't want to go back to the creamy crack!

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## pearlific1

This was almost a "transition OVER! I chopped" post  I had been noticing that when I pulled my hair in the back, it stretched past my armpit.  Well, at 14 months post I figured that I would try to lightly straighten my hair just to see how long it was: 





Once I got my hair straight(er) than it normally is, I noticed some breakage in the center of my hair...a prominent "W" had formed. I pulled it back in a low ponytail and then it didn't look so bad . I glanced over at a little container that holds my combs and brushes and such and that's when I saw my hair shears. Without thinking too much about it, I cut a nice chunk of the ponytail. 

This was the first piece to hit the floor:




Then I cut a little more and then a little more. Before I knew it, I had cut off nearly 4" of hair. My hair is just below my shoulders now. I hopped in the shower to condition my hair and also because straight hair is so foreign to me and BAM! My hair shrank into almost a twa  I couldn't stop smiling!  I have less than 4" of texlaxed hair left from the crown to the back so maybe I'll cut that off next summer. My texlaxed hair in the very front is pretty long so I will keep transitioning that out. 

When people say that they BC'd on a whim, I totally get it now. It's so easy to do once you've reached a certain point in your journey. I'm pretty close.


----------



## Honey Bee

pearlific1 said:


> When people say that they BC'd on a whim, I totally get it now. It's so easy to do once you've reached a certain point in your journey. I'm pretty close.


Yeah, one good trim and it's over for me too.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm one year post today. Still thinking about texlaxing


----------



## KiWiStyle

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I'm one year post today. Still thinking about texlaxing



Congratulations on making 1 year!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I wish I had gone natural 3 years ago instead of texlaxing. By the time I'm fully natural I will have been transitioning for 6 years. 3 years to texlax and then 3 years to natural. What a waste of time. Sigh...


----------



## pearlific1

GettingKinky said:


> I wish I had gone natural 3 years ago instead of texlaxing. By the time I'm fully natural I will have been transitioning for 6 years. 3 years to texlax and then 3 years to natural. What a waste of time. Sigh...



This is my story smh


----------



## TheNDofUO

pearlific1 I just mini-chopped too! Only took off 2 inches though but now I'm APL (need to change a lot on my siggy) my twists shrink up to my shoulders and I haven't yet seen all of my hair out since the cut. 

I had to cut because my ends were so thin it was horrible and they'd be so dry too. Hopefully now I get less tangles and easier styling.

Also its my one year Nappiversary. Happy Birthday to my hair. I'm going to celebrate by buying some of Hairveda's products. Anyone have experience with their red tea line on transitioning hair?


----------



## pearlific1

TheNDofUO said:


> pearlific1 I just mini-chopped too! Only took off 2 inches though but now I'm APL



It's amazing how much difference a chop made. My ends would tangle like crazy but the moment I chopped last night, my hair became so manageable. My ends are blunt and healthy now; can't wait until I get more length. 

TheNDofUO how long is your unrelaxed hair?


----------



## GettingKinky

pearlific1 said:


> This is my story smh



How long have you been transitioning pearlific1


----------



## PlainJane

GettingKinky said:


> I wish I had gone natural 3 years ago instead of texlaxing. By the time I'm fully natural I will have been transitioning for 6 years. 3 years to texlax and then 3 years to natural. What a waste of time. Sigh...



This was me! I transitioned to texlaxed because it was the "best of both worlds"  wrong. For me, it was the worst of both worlds combining processed hair and textured hair. I ended up getting a corrective eventually to be bonelaxed and now I'm going natural. 

But it feels right this time because I'm doing it for all the right reasons.


----------



## pearlific1

GettingKinky said:


> How long have you been transitioning pearlific1



GettingKinky  Girl, about 5 years   I took several detours along the way. Now, I know how to care for my hair so I will definitely get to the promised land  I was was just thinking I could have been natural and MBL by now if I had stuck with the plan the first time. Texlaxed hair was a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## GettingKinky

pearlific1 said:


> GettingKinky  Girl, about 5 years   I took several detours along the way. Now, I know how to care for my hair so I will definitely get to the promised land  I was was just thinking I could have been natural and MBL by now if I had stuck with the plan the first time. Texlaxed hair was a step in the wrong direction.



The only thing that makes me feel better is that if I hadn't texlaxed, I might have never considered going natural. So maybe it was good for something. But still. I could be BSL-MBL natural.


----------



## Nazaneen

I trimmed in Sept and again at the end of Oct. I may just keep trimming frequently. I won't be able to grow my hair long but at least I'm purging the chemically damaged hair.


----------



## pearlific1

Nazaneen said:


> I trimmed in Sept and again at the end of Oct. I may just keep trimming frequently. I won't be able to grow my hair long but at least I'm purging the chemically damaged hair.



You have to get rid of the damaged hair to see the fruits of your labor. Keep trimming and soon you will be able to grow your hair long


----------



## Evolving78

Nazaneen said:


> I trimmed in Sept and again at the end of Oct. I may just keep trimming frequently. I won't be able to grow my hair long but at least I'm purging the chemically damaged hair.


  I joined that no trimming challenge.. So I am really working on my ends, while transitioning to fully texlaxed.


----------



## naija24

I was due to big chop last Friday but the shrinkage stopped me. I feel really guilty but I'm gonna try my hand at long term transitioning. I currently am 4 months post and have 2 inches of new growth. I am rescheduling my big chop for late April/early May at 9-10 months post relaxer.

i'm in a sew in between now and then.


----------



## Honey Bee

Nazaneen said:


> I trimmed in Sept and again at the end of Oct. I may just keep trimming frequently. I won't be able to grow my hair long but at least I'm purging the chemically damaged hair.


When I first started transitioning, I cut A LOT. For no good reason, really, just cuz it was bothering me.  I stayed SL for a looong while. I didn't really notice because I wear it up all the time. I stopped cutting this past spring, I think, only one trim since then... iirc. Hmm. Anywho, I'm past APL now, just by stretching with my fingers. I need to straighten but I'm being lazy. Maybe I'll do a flexi set. 

I'm soooo tired of transitioning, but I'm in the middle of the 'awkward phase' with my natural hair and I refuse to do it.  I've done it twice and I'm good.


----------



## Eboni801

Hi everyone, I've been transitioning for 18 months and find that when I straighten my hair, my hair sticks/tangles at the line of demarcation after flat ironing. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I blow dried first.


----------



## Coilystep

Eboni801 unfortunately that is the nature of transitioning hair. The nature hair and relaxed hair will fight each other. I had horrible tangles during my transition.  It did not resolve itself until I cut all the relaxer off. My natural hair does not tangle. How much longer do you plan to transition?  After 18 months you probably have a lot of natural hair. Once I have more natural hair than relaxed it got easier and once I started cutting random pieces off so I could see my curls I knew it was time to bc. Congratulations on making 18 months.


----------



## Eboni801

stephanie75miller said:


> Eboni801 unfortunately that is the nature of transitioning hair. The nature hair and relaxed hair will fight each other. I had horrible tangles during my transition.  It did not resolve itself until I cut all the relaxer off. My natural hair does not tangle. How much longer do you plan to transition?  After 18 months you probably have a lot of natural hair. Once I have more natural hair than relaxed it got easier and once I started cutting random pieces off so I could see my curls I knew it was time to bc. Congratulations on making 18 months.



Thanks for responding. Errr, I was hoping I could learn to flat iron my hair like my stylist. Lol. I am planning to go 30 months if I can, "chopping" next October. In the back I only have about 1-2 inches of relaxed hair left but more than that on the top. I've learned that my top grows a bit slower.


----------



## Coilystep

Eboni801 said:


> Thanks for responding. Errr, I was hoping I could learn to flat iron my hair like my stylist. Lol. I am planning to go 30 months if I can, "chopping" next October. In the back I only have about 1-2 inches of relaxed hair left but more than that on the top. I've learned that my top grows a bit slower.


  your welcome. Good luck. My stylist was a huge help throughout my transition I was not very savvy with styling my transitioning hair. I wore a lot of twisted and cornrowed styles. I workout a lot and straight styles were not practical for me.


----------



## pearlific1

Eboni801 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been transitioning for 18 months and find that when I straighten my hair, my hair sticks/tangles at the line of demarcation after flat ironing. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I blow dried first.



Eboni801 make sure your hair is moisturized prior to flat ironing because dry hair doesn't do so well and transitioning dry hair is the devil. Also try the comb-chase flat ironing method if you're not already.  It works wonders with the two textures


----------



## Eboni801

pearlific1 said:


> Eboni801 make sure your hair is moisturized prior to flat ironing because dry hair doesn't do so well and transitioning dry hair is the devil. Also try the comb-chase flat ironing method if you're not already.  It works wonders with the two textures



Thank you. Yes I did try the comb chase method. It may be simpler once I am fully natural. I will also try deep conditioning for longer next time, maybe that will help.


----------



## PlainJane

Eboni801 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been transitioning for 18 months and find that when I straighten my hair, my hair sticks/tangles at the line of demarcation after flat ironing. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I blow dried first.



My hair does this whenever I don't stretch it enough before flat ironing.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 17 weeks into my transition and I'm feeling very optimistic for a long term transition!  Yesterday I tension blow dried my hair and all my textures felt ridiculously soft... BUT now my NG Is reverting already (probably due to hear sweating in my sleep) and feels a little dry.  I was rushing to hurry and get out and vote before I picked my DD up from school, so maybe I didn't dry it completely..  I'm also thinking I need to start sealing my NG with a butter, my oil mix ain't cutting it anymore.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## baddison

naija24 said:


> I was due to big chop last Friday but the shrinkage stopped me. I feel really guilty but I'm gonna try my hand at long term transitioning. I currently am 4 months post and have 2 inches of new growth. I am rescheduling my big chop for late April/early May at 9-10 months post relaxer.
> 
> i'm in a sew in between now and then.




LOL...don't feel guilty, girl!!  I have absolutely NO INTENTIONS of big-chopping.  Currently 11months since my last relaxer in December 2013, and I'm just gonna transition forever!!  

I will trim these ends sparingly as time goes by.  Eventually I'll look up and be a full natural head.  Shrinkage is so real!!


----------



## naija24

baddison said:


> LOL...don't feel guilty, girl!!  I have absolutely NO INTENTIONS of big-chopping.  Currently 11months since my last relaxer in December 2013, and I'm just gonna transition forever!!
> 
> I will trim these ends sparingly as time goes by.  Eventually I'll look up and be a full natural head.  Shrinkage is so real!!



THANK YOU!!! baddison how long is your hair altogether/just natural?

I want to just trim as I go but a part of me would LOOOOOVE to have super long hair in a year with both natural and relaxed parts of my hair. I'll be one year post in July and I would have another 5-6 inches of hair. That would put me at APL or beyond easy if I retain everything so I feel like by 2015's end I'd be full CBL or closing in on APL natural anyway so I might as well retain and not chop. I don't know!!! My feeling is that since i'm neck length now, to BC at 10 months my hair will be about the same length stretched.

Straight haired natural sounds fun but I hear so much from people about heat damage. I may just end up being a press and curl natural once my hair is APL.


----------



## naija24

Dream hair length, color and style!! <3 <3

Do you think it's possible for me to get to this length of hair by the end of 2015 all natural.?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCSnLtnCrks#t=364


----------



## PlainJane

It's so frustrating how I can get my roots so straight on wash day, but I have the hardest time stretching the length of my hair. 

I tried to make it to Sally's the other day to buy rollers but they were closed. I'm going to try again today because I really fell in love with these ladies rollersets


----------



## Eboni801

PlainJane said:


> My hair does this whenever I don't stretch it enough before flat ironing.



Hmmm, do you blow dry before flat ironing? If so do you use the comb attachment?


----------



## Eboni801

PlainJane said:


> It's so frustrating how I can get my roots so straight on wash day, but I have the hardest time stretching the length of my hair.
> 
> I tried to make it to Sally's the other day to buy rollers but they were closed. I'm going to try again today because I really fell in love with these ladies rollersets



What kind of rollers will you be using? I bought perm rods but have yet to use them for a full set.


----------



## pearlific1

naija24 said:


> Dream hair length, color and style!! <3 <3
> 
> Do you think it's possible for me to get to this length of hair by the end of 2015 all natural.?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCSnLtnCrks#t=364



I think it may be a stretch since you said you only have about 2" of ng (if I remember correctly) but that doesn't mean it's impossible. Challenge yourself!


----------



## naija24

pearlific1 said:


> I think it may be a stretch since you said you only have about 2" of ng (if I remember correctly) but that doesn't mean it's impossible. Challenge yourself!



awwww. how many inches do you think the girl in the video has?


----------



## SuchaLady

She cut way too much of her hair off  I gasped. 




naija24 said:


> Dream hair length, color and style!! <3 <3
> 
> Do you think it's possible for me to get to this length of hair by the end of 2015 all natural.?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCSnLtnCrks#t=364


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I was just so tired of knots, tangles & fooling with  my relaxed ends!  So instead of breaking out the scissors & doing something I know I would regret...I straightened. I stretched first with flexi rods & sat under my hooded dryer. I'll be 3 years post in a few weeks. 

baddison Not only is shrinkage real...that ***** is kicking butt & taking names


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

My apologies in advance for the multiple posts but my app crashes when I try to add more than 1 picture.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Last pic! *promise* 

Wishing you Transitioning Divas much luck on your journey....and mine too...I need it at this stage! I'm tired & ready to focus on something else!


----------



## HappywithJC723

Beautiful lulu97!


----------



## GettingKinky

How long have you been transitioning? lulu97


----------



## KiWiStyle

lulu97 said:


> I was just so tired of knots, tangles & fooling with  my relaxed ends!  So instead of breaking out the scissors & doing something I know I would regret...I straightened. I stretched first with flexi rods & sat under my hooded dryer. I'll be 3 years post in a few weeks.
> 
> baddison Not only is shrinkage real...that ***** is kicking butt & taking names


 
Oh what a beautiful surprise you have!!  What length were you pre-transition?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

GettingKinky said:


> How long have you been transitioning? lulu97



GettingKinky Around 3 years. The plan is to grow to between hip & tailbone length & maintain there (hopefully next year I will reach it)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh what a beautiful surprise you have!!  What length were you pre-transition?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



KiWiStyle I had a chin length bob. My nape is fully natural. Most of the relaxed ends are from the crown and top area. I haven't trimmed that much at all since transitioning...,maybe 3-4 inches if that.


----------



## KiWiStyle

lulu97 said:


> KiWiStyle I had a chin length bob. My nape is fully natural. Most of the relaxed ends are from the crown and top area. I haven't trimmed that much at all since transitioning...,maybe 3-4 inches if that.



You did very well!  I'm considering a long term transition now...

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

I'm almost 15 months post but my hair is kicking my butt
I'm in a sew in but my edges are fuzzy wuzzy
Help! 

When I flat iron my leave out it stays straight for 5 seconds 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

lulu97 you better stop apologizing for so many pictures!  Your hair is gorgeous and very inspirational!

Keep up the excellent work. 

We may need you to start your own thread when you hit the 3 year mark so we can stalk I mean refer to it for reference


----------



## baddison

lulu97 said:


> @GettingKinky Around 3 years. The plan is to grow to between hip & tailbone length & maintain there (hopefully next year I will reach it)




Nice lulu97!!  You are proof positive that its not necessary to BC, but one can transition 'forever' until natural...LOL!!

Does it get easier to manage the two textures as the transition progresses??

do you plan to eventually get rid of ALL those relaxed ends?  

Your hair is absolutely lovely.


----------



## bebezazueta

sharifeh said:


> I'm almost 15 months post but my hair is kicking my butt I'm in a sew in but my edges are fuzzy wuzzy Help!  When I flat iron my leave out it stays straight for 5 seconds   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What heat protectant are you using. I use a heavy one - the chi silk infusion knockoff (Sally's brand)

It keeps reversion at bay pretty well.


----------



## Guinan

lulu97, Your hair is AWESOME!! 

IDK why but I find shrinkage to be the coolest thing ever. You can literally go from a TWA to BSL in a day


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

bebezazueta said:


> lulu97 you better stop apologizing for so many pictures!  Your hair is gorgeous and very inspirational!  Keep up the excellent work.  We may need you to start your own thread when you hit the 3 year mark so we can stalk I mean refer to it for reference



bebezazueta

Thank you Lady for the compliments! 
I may start a thread once I hit my goal length....if not I'll create an album under my profile.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

baddison said:


> Nice lulu97!!  You are proof positive that its not necessary to BC, but one can transition 'forever' until natural...LOL!!  Does it get easier to manage the two textures as the transition progresses??  do you plan to eventually get rid of ALL those relaxed ends?  Your hair is absolutely lovely.



baddison

Does it get easier to manage the two textures as the transition progresses??  

****It's easy as long as you are able to grow with your hair. You have to be willing to change practices  and not be so stuck in a regimen that you ignore your hair's needs. For example: I am a roller setting junkie & usually set every week to 2 weeks but lately my hair has been feeling a tad dry. So I've been having to roll with the punches & ramp up my conditioning game.

do you plan to eventually get rid of ALL those relaxed ends?   

 *****Eventually....but eventually will only come once my natural hair hits hip. Right now it's a tad past BSL. I'm not too concerned with the time it takes to get there. I saw this on here somewhere & it describes me to a tee: I have the rest of my life to be natural....no need to rush it.

Your hair is absolutely lovely.

****Thanks Lady!


----------



## PlainJane

Eboni801 I usually air dry in two low buns to get it pretty stretched so I only have to lightly blow dry it after and my blow dryer doesn't have a comb attachment. I'm going to use the magnetic ones with the snaps. I have perm rods too but I'm afraid I won't be able to get them as taut


----------



## Honey Bee

Eboni801 said:


> Hmmm, do you blow dry before flat ironing? If so do you use the comb attachment?


I do. I'm 16 months post. I blow dry (actually in the middle of it right now), but without any attachments. I use a seamless fine tooth comb in small sections with slight tension. My hair gets surprisingly straight.


----------



## PlainJane

Tonight was the worst wash day I've ever had during my transition. I have a headache from fighting with my hair for the past 3 hours. I'm not sure why but I had tangles, matting, breakage, and everything else. Nothing I tried made my hair soften up. I used ORS nourishing conditioner because it usually has great slip and I needed some protein but I guess that was the problem. I really need to find a good leave in but I've tried so many and not one makes my hair soften at all anymore- especially those that are board favorites. Maybe my DC isn't good enough and that's my problem because I had lots of breakage throughout the week just by finger combing. What porosity am I if my hair air dries really fast as soon as I get out of the shower? I noticed that for the first time today. Sorry for the rant but I'm just going to trim next week to see if that helps


----------



## Coilystep

PlainJane sorry hear you had a horrible wash day. Hopefully a trim will help. Maybe working in sections might help as well.


----------



## TheNDofUO

pearlific1 sorry this is so late. I decided to actually measure my new growth and Its a lot longer than I thought. I thought I was only touching 4 lnches but actually its 13cm or 5.11 inches. Still slower than average but mot painfully so


----------



## TheNDofUO

PlainJane I thinkbthats highporosity. My texlaxed hair is very porous but my natural hair seems normal porosity. I'm having the same problem with the nourishing conditioner. Less slip then it used to. But mine seems to be since switching from the pack to the bottle


----------



## pearlific1

naija24 said:


> awwww. how many inches do you think the girl in the video has?



naija24 I think she probably has about 11" or so of hair


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Any 4b, long term transitioners? I need support


----------



## PlainJane

TheNDofUO said:


> PlainJane I thinkbthats highporosity. My texlaxed hair is very porous but my natural hair seems normal porosity. I'm having the same problem with the nourishing conditioner. Less slip then it used to. But mine seems to be since switching from the pack to the bottle


I'm going to visit some high porosity threads then. I haven't been able to find the bottle anywhere. The last time I used the nourishing conditioner I knew it was my staple protein but but I hadn't used it in at least 3-4 months and it reacted completely different this time.


----------



## 4evershika

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Any 4b, long term transitioners? I need support



4b/4c here; 10 months post trying to make it to 18-24 months!


----------



## kellistarr

I did some straightening, wanted to see what my ends were really looking like, not that I really care about them, I kinda don't.  I consider everything but my new growth of 13 months to be damaged hair, even though I am trying to take care of it since I'm not considering bc'ing.  Anyway, discovered that I am out of practice with my blowdryer and roundbrush.  This was a nice change and I'm going to do it more.


----------



## GettingKinky

Kellistar- 
Your hair is so pretty. I can't believe you got it so straight with a blow dryer and a brush. That takes skill. I wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## rileypak

Finally made 1 year post yesterday! 

I haven't taken a single picture of my hair's journey over the past year. NOT ONE. Right now my hair isn't really bothering me unless I use a bad/iffy DC or a creamy LI with no slip. Most of the tips/techniques I picked up over the past year have made for good wash days and days after (applying shampoo to dry hair, using a spray and creamy LI, double sealing with oil & silicone serum, tension blow drying). 
I hope things continue to go well and I make it another 1-2 years.

ETA: I need to do better and document my hair's journey. Pics coming at some point


----------



## kellistarr

GettingKinky,  No, no, I'm sorry didn't mean to imply that my hair was done with just a blowdryer and roundbrush.  After drying my hair with dryer and brush, I *did* run a flat iron through my hair.  I ain't that skilled!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I might not make it.    I didn't want to chop but I don't know what else to do. I already have a sew in and it's not really conducive to working out daily... I'm experiencing a lot of breakage on my relaxed hair.  It's just getting hard and frustrating. I dont want short hair but I'm hoping I will make it to SL by next October (my wedding).  I just dont know what to do.


----------



## sweetpea7

tapioca_pudding said:


> I might not make it.    I didn't want to chop but I don't know what else to do. I already have a sew in and it's not really conducive to working out daily... I'm experiencing a lot of breakage on my relaxed hair.  It's just getting hard and frustrating. I dont want short hair but I'm hoping I will make it to SL by next October (my wedding).  I just dont know what to do.



Have you though about braids or crochet braids? No daily maintenance or upkeep like a sew in.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Any 4b, long term transitioners? I need support



4b here . in about 15 days ill be 1 year post.

today im 11 months post. yayyyyyyy its my second transition . i transitionned in braids the first time for 10 months. chopped and was natural 5 years ( 6 years without relaxer).
il relaxed in december 2013, then transitionned a few weeks after . silly me....

anyway here i am again. this time transitionning without protective styling. 
lets do this!

im planning to hold on for long. in would love for my natural hair to get to at least sl, or apl.... thats long. i will see


----------



## pearlific1

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Any 4b, long term transitioners? I need support



NinasLongAmbition

Low density 4b here. Can I throw in slow grower too? Transitioning to natural for almost 15 months. Trying to get 18 more months in before chopping the remainder of my texlaxed hair.


----------



## sweetpea7

My big chip is about 1% complete. I've taken down like 10 Senegalese twists and cut off the relaxed ends! My hair is going to be naptural85 thick I think because the twist in the pic is a result of taking 2 twists down. I'm very excited and a little upset that i have some heat damage but I'm ready to be natural again. It's been 15 yrs relaxed and I'm ready to start my new journey


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 said:


> My big chip is about 1% complete. I've taken down like 10 Senegalese twists and cut off the relaxed ends! My hair is going to be naptural85 thick I think because the twist in the pic is a result of taking 2 twists down. I'm very excited and a little upset that i have some heat damage but I'm ready to be natural again. It's been 15 yrs relaxed and I'm ready to start my new journey


  Very pretty. I'll be looking forward to your end results.


----------



## Cattypus1

coolsista-paris said:


> 4b here . in about 15 days ill be 1 year post.  today im 11 months post. yayyyyyyy its my second transition . i transitionned in braids the first time for 10 months. chopped and was natural 5 years ( 6 years without relaxer). il relaxed in december 2013, then transitionned a few weeks after . silly me....  anyway here i am again. this time transitionning without protective styling. lets do this!  im planning to hold on for long. in would love for my natural hair to get to at least sl, or apl.... thats long. i will see


Why did you relax again?  Just curious.


----------



## sharifeh

I just made 15 months post a few days ago. It's crazy. I want to relax so bad. Maybe I should settle for a BKT ? I'm so over this journey though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whosthatgurl

Checking in. I'm kind of mad that I never actually tracked my time since my last relaxer. I literally know 1 year as of October lol. 

But I'm still rocking braids. I'm going to have my real hair out for the first time since May next week. 

I'll be getting a silk press. Since I know my natural is longer than my relaxed ends, I'm positive I'll be getting a trim and I'll be even closer to being fully natural


----------



## Jas123

I'm about 15 mos post and I'm loving my texture... I'm loving my curls... So far no real urge to relax... We'll see how I feel after I do my 1st roller set on transitioning hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 5 months post texlax today. 

sharifeh- why do you want to relax so badly?


----------



## KiWiStyle

My protective hairstyle for November....October's was very similar but I like this one much, much better!  I take down to m&s and retwist half way thru the week and if I feel dryness before that I just spritz my roots with my water, vegetable glycerin and EO mix. Photos are courtesy of my 11 year old.

What is this style called???







Sorry they're flipped...this app has a mind of its own.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

KiWiStyle said:


> My protective hairstyle for November....October's was very similar but I like this one much, much better!  I take down to m&s and retwist half way thru the week and if I feel dryness before that I just spritz my roots with my water, vegetable glycerin and EO mix. Photos are courtesy of my 11 year old.
> 
> What is this style called???
> 
> Sorry they're flipped...this app has a mind of its own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Looks so cute!


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> My protective hairstyle for November....October's was very similar but I like this one much, much better!  I take down to m&s and retwist half way thru the week and if I feel dryness before that I just spritz my roots with my water, vegetable glycerin and EO mix. Photos are courtesy of my 11 year old.  What is this style called???  Sorry they're flipped...this app has a mind of its own.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


So dang cute...I can't wait until I have enough hair to do that.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My cornrolls look like they're "strugglin" right now. But IDK, I'm still going to rock them another week lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Looks so cute!



Thank you myhairgrowstoo!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> So dang cute...I can't wait until I have enough hair to do that.



Cattypus1 thank you!  This style and my inverted French braid is the reason I can't BC yet.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 thank you!  You'll get there really soon!  This style and my inverted French braid is the reason I can't BC yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> My protective hairstyle for November....October's was very similar but I like this one much, much better!  I take down to m&s and retwist half way thru the week and if I feel dryness before that I just spritz my roots with my water, vegetable glycerin and EO mix. Photos are courtesy of my 11 year old.  What is this style called???  Sorry they're flipped...this app has a mind of its own.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



i do this all the time. its fast, beautiful, glam .
yours is nice and neat ;-)

i just call it a crown lol ( dont know the name of´it so i name it like that)


----------



## coolsista-paris

Cattypus1 said:


> Why did you relax again?  Just curious.



i have fine to medium hair. when i wear it un stretched i get problems (ssk , split ends etć´)
tried wearing it straight: i had hair all over the sink   ( i now think it was my flat iron the problem).

so i arrived at a moment wear my hair got on my nerves and i felt like chopping it. so i relaxed for a chane. the stylist did bone straight when i repeated not too, that she could even leave lots of texture. nope!!!

also at work only buns were allowed . doing it for years with natural hair ended me up with broken edges. 
all that les me to just relax. but it was toioooo flat , bone straight when i already have fine hair :-/

il gonna go natural again and learn how to straighten . i had beautiful long hair when young (seemed even thick ). thats when my aunt would hot comb, braid and leave it alone .


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Yay, I'm back. What have I missed. For those of you who haven't noticed or care to know, lol. I've been MIA since June I think. 

I had some renewal issues that have been fixed and now I can post again.


----------



## PlainJane

I flat ironed a few days ago and I'm tempted to be a straight hair natural now. I also did another trim. I will probably do one more trim when I make one year post then focus on gaining length in 2015. 
Something is off in my regimen but I can't figure it out because I've made too many changes the past few weeks.


----------



## Guinan

TamaraShaniece said:


> Yay, I'm back. What have I missed. For those of you who haven't noticed or care to know, lol. I've been MIA since June I think.
> 
> I had some renewal issues that have been fixed and now I can post again.


 
Welcome back


----------



## Honey Bee

PlainJane said:


> *I flat ironed a few days ago and I'm tempted to be a straight hair natural now.* I also did another trim. I will probably do one more trim when I make one year post then focus on gaining length in 2015.
> Something is off in my regimen but I can't figure it out because I've made too many changes the past few weeks.


That's funny cuz I straightened my hair a few days ago and reached the opposite conclusion. I miss my coils.  But after all that work, I'ma rock it for just a few more days.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Britt

I'm back, where are you? Any updates? Did you chop yet?


----------



## Britt

TamaraShaniece said:


> @Britt
> 
> I'm back, where are you? Any updates? Did you chop yet?


 

TamaraShaniece heyyy! Yeah!!! I chopped back in July lol.


----------



## PlainJane

Honey Bee said:


> That's funny cuz I straightened my hair a few days ago and reached the opposite conclusion. I miss my coils.  But after all that work, I'ma rock it for just a few more days.


I missed seeing my length. I wore a low ponytail and loved how I could turn my head and it would come to the front.


----------



## rileypak

Cut off 3/4-1" last night. My ends felt crazy rough for some reason. Examined them, saw a few SSKs and bent ends so I grabbed the shears. My hair _appears_ to be APL now but that's my non straightened, just leaned my head back assumption. Either way I'm glad my ends look and feel better!


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> I flat ironed a few days ago and I'm tempted to be a straight hair natural now. I also did another trim. I will probably do one more trim when I make one year post then focus on gaining length in 2015. Something is off in my regimen but I can't figure it out because I've made too many changes the past few weeks.



im planning to be a straight natural too. im gońna  need to learn a lot!


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> i do this all the time. its fast, beautiful, glam .
> yours is nice and neat ;-)
> 
> i just call it a crown lol ( dont know the name of´it so i name it like that)



coolsista-paris it really is a fast and glamour updo.  I think it is called a crown...thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris said:


> im planning to be a straight natural too. im gońna  need to learn a lot!


How often are you going to flat iron?


----------



## KiWiStyle

I have been having great results with Camille Rose Naturals products!  I've been effectively using the Moisture Milk for about  2 months and just purchased and used Curlaide which is equally as awesome on  my many textures of hair.  I also sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade...which us double the awesomeness.  I don't see many on the boards using this brand, I guess I'm in the minority whose hair appreciates it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> How often are you going to flat iron?



iwhen i was fully natural i would wash every 2 weeks.

i saw that some youtubers stayed 1 months because they didnt use a lot of products.

so i will be doing it either 1 or 2 a month. dépending on how the hair turns out. ( straight , poofy...)


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> coolsista-paris it really is a fast and glamour updo.  I think it is called a crown...thanks!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



do you have fine or thick hair? 
in think you were one of my hair idols lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> do you have fine or thick hair?
> in think you were one of my hair idols lol



I doubt I'm anyone's hair idol, Lol!  I have very fine hair and after this very loooong three year HHJ of being bonelaxed, texlaxed and now transitioning back to natural I have learned two things:  No chemicals and no heat will keep hair on my head. Granted I did accomplish a decent head of relaxed hair at one point which was when I was bonelaxed but I was terribly thinned out due to the nature of my hair; fine & low- medium density.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> I doubt I'm anyone's hair idol, Lol!  I have very fine hair and after this very loooong three year HHJ of being bonelaxed, texlaxed and now transitioning back to natural I have learned two things:  No chemicals and no heat will keep hair on my head. Granted I did accomplish a decent head of relaxed hair at one point which was when I was bonelaxed but I was terribly thinned out due to the nature of my hair; fine & low- medium density.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



you did have long hair!! well that is great!


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> you did have long hair!! well that is great!



coolsista-paris you gone have me go check my length check albums...its possible I suffered from hairanorexia back then.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> coolsista-paris you gone have me go check my length check albums...its possible I suffered from hairanorexia back then.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



lol with fine hair i guess we do suffer a lot from hairanorexia.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I'm finally 14 months post relaxer. It really does get easier after month 6


----------



## KiWiStyle

TamaraShaniece said:


> I'm finally 14 months post relaxer. It really does get easier after week 6



Week 6 OR month 6?? TamaraShaniece

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7

I finally big chopped! I have at least an inch or so of hear damaged straight ends so I can't get a good pic of my curls. I think I'm going to cut off another two inches. I only have about 6 right now so I'm nervous


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 said:


> I finally big chopped! I have at least an inch or so of hear damaged straight ends so I can't get a good pic of my curls. I think I'm going to cut off another two inches. I only have about 6 right now so I'm nervous


  Congratulations looks good. I wouldn't go as far as two inches. Maybe you can get someone to help you get the rest of the straight pieces.


----------



## havilland

sweetpea7 said:


> I finally big chopped! I have at least an inch or so of hear damaged straight ends so I can't get a good pic of my curls. I think I'm going to cut off another two inches. I only have about 6 right now so I'm nervous



Girl bye.  Leave that hair alone. It's pretty!


----------



## Daernyris

sweetpea7
Congratulations on the BC, your hair is beautiful.  I look forward to my own big chop.


----------



## trclemons

sweetpea7  CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I am right behind you.  Yesterday was 23 months post relaxer for me and I will wrap this transitioning journey up on December 14, 2014.


----------



## KiWiStyle

sweetpea7 said:


> I finally big chopped! I have at least an inch or so of hear damaged straight ends so I can't get a good pic of my curls. I think I'm going to cut off another two inches. I only have about 6 right now so I'm nervous



Congrats on your BC!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

I envy those that can use cocleansers instead of shampoo. My scalp gets way too much buildup no matter what products I use in between washes. 

Today was a much better wash day! I DCed with AOGBP and used Giovanni leave in for the first time and I loved the slip. Sealed with chi silk infusion.


----------



## PlainJane

TamaraShaniece said:


> I'm finally 14 months post relaxer. It really does get easier after week 6


Wow 14 months and that roller set is perfect! What did you use?


----------



## sharifeh

GettingKinky said:


> I'm 5 months post texlax today.  sharifeh- why do you want to relax so badly?



GettingKinky 

Because my hair is always fuzzy and frizzy 
It doesn't lay down 
It's driving me nuts And I'm wondering if all of this is worth it. I feel unattractive everyday  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> GettingKinky  Because my hair is always fuzzy and frizzy It doesn't lay down It's driving me nuts And I'm wondering if all of this is worth it. I feel unattractive everyday    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I know this feeling. I felt ugly the entire year


----------



## Coilystep

sharifeh said:


> GettingKinky  Because my hair is always fuzzy and frizzy It doesn't lay down It's driving me nuts And I'm wondering if all of this is worth it. I feel unattractive everyday    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





SuchaLady said:


> I know this feeling. I felt ugly the entire year


  I hated my hair through the majority of my transition. But since I bc'd I love it and I feel attractive,  beautiful and sexy all the time now. I just wish it was longer. Bc'ing fixed a lot of things I hated about the two textures.


----------



## PlainJane

sharifeh said:


> GettingKinky  Because my hair is always fuzzy and frizzy It doesn't lay down It's driving me nuts And I'm wondering if all of this is worth it. I feel unattractive everyday    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm not sure how you wear your hair daily, but super slick edges using the scarf method can make a bad style look completely different. I use ecostyler and hicks edges on bad hair days and it makes a world of a difference.


----------



## GettingKinky

My new growth seems wavy, but I think it may actually be curly but I have so much texlaxed hair stretching it out.


----------



## sharifeh

stephanie75miller said:


> I hated my hair through the majority of my transition. But since I bc'd I love it and I feel attractive,  beautiful and sexy all the time now. I just wish it was longer. Bc'ing fixed a lot of things I hated about the two textures.



stephanie75miller

How many months post were you when you bced ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep

sharifeh said:


> stephanie75miller  How many months post were you when you bced ?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  I was about 15 months post.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

KiWiStyle said:


> Week 6 OR month 6?? TamaraShaniece  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



KiWiStyle

I meant 6 month. I'll edit. Thank you


----------



## TamaraShaniece

PlainJane said:


> Wow 14 months and that roller set is perfect! What did you use?



PlainJane

I used Shea Moisture JBCO setting lotion, Argan oil, and curlformers. They helped tremendously


----------



## Nazaneen

PlainJane said:


> I envy those that can use cocleansers instead of shampoo. My scalp gets way too much buildup no matter what products I use in between washes.
> 
> Today was a much better wash day! I DCed with AOGBP and used Giovanni leave in for the first time and I loved the slip. Sealed with chi silk infusion.



I have this problem too. Its a torment. Im forced to lather over and over again and dry my hair out. Neutrogena T Sal seeed to work for a while but I think it stopped.
I'm at my wits end when it comes to shampooing. How can I clean my scalp without severely drying my hair. I even tried a scalp pre cleanse spray from sally's. It's not every effective. Idk what to do . More frequent shampooing may help but I like to wear my hair straight.


----------



## Nazaneen

I am definitely going to transition through the rest of the winter. I hope I won't give up when the warm weather hits .


----------



## TheNDofUO

I used that HV red tea hold pudding thing for the first time. Bomb Bantu knot out. I never use holding products because I've always been afraid of a dry crunch but my hair is fluffy and soft. I still can't believe how easy this transition has been. I was so afraid of it.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Here's a photo. I'm 1 year post


----------



## KiWiStyle

TamaraShaniece said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I meant 6 month. I'll edit. Thank you



Well its very good to know because I'll be 20 weeks this Friday.  Surprisingly I have not had any really bad tangling issues or knots since week 12-15 so if things get better, it'll be smooth sailing for me here on out!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nazaneen said:


> I have this problem too. Its a torment. Im forced to lather over and over again and dry my hair out. Neutrogena T Sal seeed to work for a while but I think it stopped.
> I'm at my wits end when it comes to shampooing. How can I clean my scalp without severely drying my hair. I even tried a scalp pre cleanse spray from sally's. It's not every effective. Idk what to do . Morea frequent shampooing may help but I like to wear my hair straight.



Nazaneen are you able to do an Apple Cider Vinegar scalp cleanse.  You can use a moisturizing poo or a sulfate free poo and spray ACV/water mix on your scalp and hair as a final rinse.  Its all natural and people with sensitive or problemed scalps do well with this method.  You can also use Rhassoul Clay Cleanse....its very healthy for your scalp, cleanse well but doesn't strip your hair, in fact is nourishes the hair.  Look both of these up to learn more about them.  I know using a sulfate shampoo and lathering several times is bad for both your scalp and hair and will exacerbate your problem.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Nazaneen

KiWiStyle said:


> Nazaneen are you able to do an Apple Cider Vinegar scalp cleanse.  You can use a moisturizing poo or a sulfate free poo and spray ACV/water mix on your scalp and hair as a final rinse.  Its all natural and people with sensitive or problemed scalps do well with this method.  You can also use Rhassoul Clay Cleanse....its very healthy for your scalp, cleanse well but doesn't strip your hair, in fact is nourishes the hair.  Look both of these up to learn more about them.  I know using a sulfate shampoo and lathering several times is bad for both your scalp and hair and will exacerbate your problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I can't deal with acv odor lol. Does it linger? I will look into the clay cleanse though! Thanks for the recs.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nazaneen said:


> I can't deal with acv odor lol. Does it linger? I will look into the clay cleanse though! Thanks for the recs.



Nazaneen no the ACV smell does not linger at all, even when I leave it on prior to applying my leave in.  My DD hate the smell and cover her nose while I spray it on but find that the smell dissipates as the hair dries, you will only smell your products. Its a strange phenomenon


----------



## sweetpea7

I feel like in transitioning all over again from heat damage of my natural hair. 

I went to get my hair evened out and ended up with my hair getting straightened when I said I don't want it flat ironed and I hate it but im gonna wear his for a week and go into crochet broads for a while

I'm transitioning the way I want this time! No heat!


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 said:


> I feel like in transitioning all over again from heat damage of my natural hair.  I went to get my hair evened out and ended up with my hair getting straightened when I said I don't want it flat ironed and I hate it but im gonna wear his for a week and go into crochet broads for a while  I'm transitioning the way I want this time! No heat!


  Your hair came out pretty.  I don't understand why did they flat ironed it if you didn't want it flat ironed. You are paying them to do a service. Please speak up next time it they are doing something you don't like.


----------



## sweetpea7

Long story short my mother is too attached to my straight hair and told me if they don't straighten it and even it out my hair will look crazy. We had ready been arguing about my hair earlier and i live at home so it wasn't worth another fight.


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 sorry you're butting heads heads with your mom.  How old are you? Do you think she would be ok with a roller set? That would be less heat. How much longer do plan to transition?  Have you been natural before?  How do you plan on wearing your hair once you are fully natural? Maybe you can show your mom different natural hair styles and some articles on the effects of heat damage. I really hope she supports your decision to go natural and to do so with healthy hair practices.


----------



## sweetpea7

stephanie75miller said:


> sweetpea7 sorry you're butting heads heads with your mom.  How old are you? Do you think she would be ok with a roller set? That would be less heat. How much longer do plan to transition?  Have you been natural before?  How do you plan on wearing your hair once you are fully natural? Maybe you can show your mom different natural hair styles and some articles on the effects of heat damage. I really hope she supports your decision to go natural and to do so with healthy hair practices.



I'm 20 but she still acts like im a kid. I've been relaxed since I was 5. Yea I'll probably try a roller set this weekend. If it works out then that will be my staple style. I pray it does because they're so cute. If not it's crochet braids and other protective styles until I can chop off another 2 inches to get rid of heat damage from my transition. Thanks so much I hope she does to!


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 said:


> I'm 20 but she still acts like im a kid. I've been relaxed since I was 5. Yea I'll probably try a roller set this weekend. If it works out then that will be my staple style. I pray it does because they're so cute. If not it's crochet braids and other protective styles until I can chop off another 2 inches to get rid of heat damage from my transition. Thanks so much I hope she does to!


  try getting a set of curl formers and a set of flexirods I found both to be helpful during my transition. Curl formers can be a little expensive so you may want to put them on your Christmas list. I would get the long ones to accommodate future length. 

On a side note it is often difficult for parents to let their kids grow up. It gets easier.


----------



## PlainJane

Stretched natural hair vs. bonelaxed. I loved my bonelaxed hair but I'm ready to get rid of these ends because I'm loving how thick my roots are.  
This is 11 months worth of growth so I have a longg way to go.


----------



## bebezazueta

PlainJane said:


> Stretched natural hair vs. bonelaxed. I loved my bonelaxed hair but I'm ready to get rid of these ends because I'm loving how thick my roots are. This is 11 months worth of growth so I have a longg way to go.



Those roots look thick and lush!   I'm on this long journey as well. Can't wait to see your progress


----------



## TheNDofUO

I think I'm leaving you guys. Just chopped off most of my hair


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

The other day I wash and DC my hair and tried to do a high bun. It was so difficult on  1 year post hair


----------



## KiWiStyle

I haven't washed my hair since the 9th and now I'm dragging to do this morning.  I can't start that downward trend again...nothing good comes of it so off I go.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

If my texlax came out the same every time, I would keep texlaxing. Then I could stick to semipermanent color and my hair wouldn't shrink up so much. But I hate the straight parts from when it gets over processed. And I don't like the relaxer run off.   

I let my roots shrink up yesterday and it puffed up soooo much. This is going to take some time to get used to.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I have the BC bug...how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Amarilles

KiWiStyle said:


> I have the BC bug...how do I get rid of it?


You can try BCing a tiny, little piece somewhere in the back and play with that. This worked really well for me because I could play with my natural hair and also see that it was much too short to BC my entire head


----------



## KiWiStyle

Amarilles said:


> You can try BCing a tiny, little piece somewhere in the back and play with that. This worked really well for me because I could play with my natural hair and also see that it was much too short to BC my entire head



Thanks Amarilles for the suggestion!  I considered snipping just a tiny little piece just to see what it does.  I asked my DH this morning what he thought, first he wanted to know why and then he says to wait until the Summer, lol.  I think he's concerned I'd look like a boy, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## whosthatgurl

First time getting a silk press in months. 

More pics to come later, but I'm half natural, half relaxed still.


----------



## havilland

Amarilles said:


> You can try BCing a tiny, little piece somewhere in the back and play with that. This worked really well for me because I could play with my natural hair and also see that it was much too short to BC my entire head



^^^ this is a great way to get rid of the bug. 

I also wore half wigs that I liked and hid my hair so I wouldn't think about it too much.    


Look at pics of your GOAL length for when U chop. That will keep you focused on the long game.  If u realize your natural hair isn't that length yet, u will hold on for the time being.


----------



## naija24

at 18 weeks today!!  riding steady.

Won't see my hair again until late january at 28 week post!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

havilland said:


> ^^^ this is a great way to get rid of the bug.
> 
> I also wore half wigs that I liked and hid my hair so I wouldn't think about it too much.
> 
> Look at pics of your GOAL length for when U chop. That will keep you focused on the long game.  If u realize your natural hair isn't that length yet, u will hold on for the time being.



Great idea havilland!!  I'm off to look inspiration photos!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## havilland

KiWiStyle said:


> Great idea havilland!!  I'm off to look inspiration photos!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I had two pictures....well actually more...but I focused on these two.  
One was a picture of my hair length when I got my last relaxer. I wanted my natural hair to be at least that long at the end of my transition.  

Two was a picture of what I thought my natural hair would look like when it was fully natural. 

I will attach pics of my hair when I was finally fully natural. And also show you my fully natural current wash n go. 

Having a visual helps u stay focused!


----------



## havilland

First pic is My hair at the end of my transition. And second pic is my wash n go now. 

Again...having a visual is effective! 

Good luck.


----------



## KiWiStyle

havilland said:


> First pic is My hair at the end of my transition. And second pic is my wash n go now.
> 
> Again...having a visual is effective!
> 
> Good luck.



havilland both your before and after pics are beautiful!!  I have a looong way to go before my hair is what I would like it to be post transition.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

How are you ladies wearing your hair for the holidays? I've been having a little luck with braid outs recently so I will probably do that and try a flexi rod set for NYE.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I finally styled my hair for the week and all is well with transitioning indefinitely again.  I noticed a pattern...I tend to want to BC after a wash but before I actually hide my hair again.  If only I could put my hair away for a few months at a time I may be able to successfully transition long term. 

Yesterday's wash was meh...I had to stop m&s to meet the gas company at a clients house...not good to come back to partially shrunken dry and tangled hair.  My hair is constantly work and learning in progress.

OASN:   I'm 20 weeks post relaxer today and either its all in my head or I'm really noticing a softer texture growing out my scalp finally!  Y'all better believe I'll be monitoring new growth like a hawk in the months to come...hopefully I can feel and see some coils soon.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

PlainJane said:


> How are you ladies wearing your hair for the holidays? I've been having a little luck with braid outs recently so I will probably do that and try a flexi rod set for NYE.



I'm just going to be with immediate family so my usual protective style will do...luckily its can be dressed up!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I have the BC bug...how do I get rid of it?


Break out your pictures of that beautiful hair...


----------



## Evolving78

PlainJane said:


> How are you ladies wearing your hair for the holidays? I've been having a little luck with braid outs recently so I will probably do that and try a flexi rod set for NYE.


  I'm wearing my wig. I'm wearing a wig for Christmas and New Year's Eve too!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Break out your pictures of that beautiful hair...



What this...its nothing new, same ole style, lol!



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> What this...its nothing new, same ole style, lol!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  this is pretty!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> this is pretty!



Thank you shortdub78!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## koolkittychick

Has anyone seen Jen's latest blog post? It's very insightful, and her progress is the bomb!

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2014/11/transitioning-talk-16-months-16.html


----------



## Honey Bee

koolkittychick said:


> Has anyone seen Jen's latest blog post? It's very insightful, and her progress is the bomb!
> 
> http://www.justgrowalready.com/2014/11/transitioning-talk-16-months-16.html


Ooooh, going to look now. She and I have been transitioning for the same amount of time, so I check in periodically. It's her fault I started charting my growth cuz I was feeling very, very slow. (I'm not, it's .43/ mo., but I was _concerned_  )


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I ended my transition at 6 months. I couldn't hold out anymore.


----------



## KiWiStyle

DDTexlaxed said:


> I ended my transition at 6 months. I couldn't hold out anymore.



Congrats on your BC DDTexlaxed!!!  I would love to see pictures, I'm 5 months post.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed

KiWiStyle said:


> Congrats on your BC @DDTexlaxed!!!  I would love to see pictures, I'm 5 months post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I have tried to post my pic, but it comes out sideways! It's in my avatar pic! I had the barber cut it. I could not take the headache from the tight bun anymore.


----------



## KiWiStyle

DDTexlaxed said:


> I have tried to post my pic, but it comes out sideways! It's in my avatar pic! I had the barber cut it. I could not take the headache from the tight bun anymore.



I hate when it does that, ugh!  Its kinda small to see but you look cute!!  Did you experience scab hair or are your curls/coils popping already?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

The middle portion of my nape looks and feels like soft cotton candy and looks like its been blow dried and has no curl pattern whatsoever.  The sides of my nape is not much better.  What hair type is that?  I'm so confused and I think once I'm natural I'll look like a poodle with a bad olgilvie home perm back there.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed

KiWiStyle said:


> I hate when it does that, ugh!  Its kinda small to see but you look cute!!  Did you experience scab hair or are your curls/coils popping already?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



No scab hair. Just pain free wash n gos. I'm doing a modified version of MHM,  so I don't know if this is helping my hair. I think it is  because I don't have helmet hair in the morning.   I am using KKCC and that always leaves my hair crunchy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Prepoo'ed, Chelated, Protein Treated, DC'ed w/ steam, Blow Dried, Moisturized/Sealed and Rebraided

BOOM! #WigLife


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Today I had a better wash day. It was easier because I washed my hair in the direction I wanted to wear it. I want a high bun so before I washed it, I combed all my hair going towards the front of my head. I deep conditioned that way too.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I realized I've been leaving my hair's porosity by chance and have no idea if I'm low, normal or high.  Back when my relaxed hair was at its healthiest, I was able to maintain low-normal porosity with the use of Roux Porosity control conditioner and shampoo.  Lately  I spray ACV mix on my hair prior to applying my leave in.  So this morning I just gathered two shed hairs; one I co-cleansed and the other I left dirty.  After the clean hair air dries I'm going to finally systematically moisturize my hair based on what I learn.  My hair is doing great in terms of moisture so I want to make sure if my current moisture regimen will help retain length in the long run.  I should probably cut the new growth off each hair to see if there will be a difference between the two textures...relaxed and natural.

ETA: both clean and dirty hairs sit on top of the water and the NG floats just below the top.  So my porosity remains Low...Lo-po hair thrives with the use of humectant heavy products which like Glycerin and aloe, which ALL my products have in the top ingredients, even my protein treatment.  Thank my steamer was a fantastic investment!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## naija24

transitioning sucks. all i want to do is chop and enjoy my curls but noooooo i have to wait and wait and WAIT and obsess about retention and length checks and HAIR TYPE ( which is the most annoying aspect of the natural hair movement in my opinion) and it's just stressful 

I want to chop so bad. i have maybe 2.5 inches at my nape and maybe 2 inches at the sides and crown but I am TELLING MYSELF to hold the scissors until 6+ months. does anyone else have these feelings???


----------



## sweetpea7

naija24 said:


> transitioning sucks. all i want to do is chop and enjoy my curls but noooooo i have to wait and wait and WAIT and obsess about retention and length checks and HAIR TYPE ( which is the most annoying aspect of the natural hair movement in my opinion) and it's just stressful   I want to chop so bad. i have maybe 2.5 inches at my nape and maybe 2 inches at the sides and crown but I am TELLING MYSELF to hold the scissors until 6+ months. does anyone else have these feelings???



You don't have to obsess about hair type. I cared for the first few months and then I told myself I'm going to bc no matter what my curls like. I say chop it if that's what you really want.  Unless you wanted to be a straight haired natural then you could grow it out some more


----------



## naija24

sweetpea7 said:


> You don't have to obsess about hair type. I cared for the first few months and then I told myself I'm going to bc no matter what my curls like. I say chop it if that's what you really want.  Unless you wanted to be a straight haired natural then you could grow it out some more



sweetpea7 that's my only hang up. I'm not sure if i want to be a straight haired natural (in which case I'm advised to not cut at all) or if I want to rock a tiny twa for now!! 

are there any examples on the forum of ladies who are straight haired naturals but started as twas?


----------



## sweetpea7

You can have he best of both worlds if u bc and if you don't like it then another sew in or wig 

Beat the heat: hot girls and straight haired naturals thread will have some good advice. You'll lol great whatever he choice


----------



## naija24

this is true. if someoen can just provide me pictures of straight haired naturals who have twas that would be MUCH appreciated. because right now, if you google it you'd think it doesn't exist.


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> I realized I've been leaving my hair's porosity by chance and have no idea if I'm low, normal or high.  Back when my relaxed hair was at its healthiest, I was able to maintain low-normal porosity with the use of Roux Porosity control conditioner and shampoo.  Lately  I spray ACV mix on my hair prior to applying my leave in.  So this morning I just gathered two shed hairs; one I co-cleansed and the other I left dirty.  After the clean hair air dries I'm going to finally systematically moisturize my hair based on what I learn.  My hair is doing great in terms of moisture so I want to make sure if my current moisture regimen will help retain length in the long run.  I should probably cut the new growth off each hair to see if there will be a difference between the two textures...relaxed and natural.  ETA: both clean and dirty hairs sit on top of the water and the NG floats just below the top.  So my porosity remains Low...Lo-po hair thrives with the use of humectant heavy products which like Glycerin and aloe, which ALL my products have in the top ingredients, even my protein treatment.  Thank my steamer was a fantastic investment!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



after years of hair care im still not sure of my porosity. it always floated. clean and dirty hair. my natural hair would float, sometimes a little bit went under the water but that piece was still floating.
i remember at the very beginning of my 1 st natural journey, my hair LOVED glycerin, almond oil and water mix. it was so soft . 
it was hard to get the great mix though ( too mi h glycérin would get sticky feeling)


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> after years of hair care im still not sure of my porosity. it always floated. clean and dirty hair. my natural hair would float, sometimes a little bit went under the water but that piece was still floating.
> i remember at the very beginning of my 1 st natural journey, my hair LOVED glycerin, almond oil and water mix. it was so soft .
> it was hard to get the great mix though ( too mi h glycérin would get sticky feeling)


coolsista-paris yeah my relaxed hair sat on top and my all natural piece floated at the top with some underneath.  Its said if your hair floats on top or near the top, you're lo-po.  I read about sticky glycerin mixes so I was sure to only add a little; 2oz. of glycerine to my 16oz spray bottle from Sally's...I know it was only 2oz because I used half of a 4oz bottle.  I didn't fill the bottle tho, I only filled about 3/4 full. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

naija24 said:


> transitioning sucks. all i want to do is chop and enjoy my curls but noooooo i have to wait and wait and WAIT and obsess about retention and length checks and HAIR TYPE ( which is the most annoying aspect of the natural hair movement in my opinion) and it's just stressful
> 
> I want to chop so bad. i have maybe 2.5 inches at my nape and maybe 2 inches at the sides and crown but I am TELLING MYSELF to hold the scissors until 6+ months. does anyone else have these feelings???



naija24 I completely understand how you feel, I thought I was the only one in here wanting to BC.  I've been trying to rationalize continuing with my transition but I keep coming up with nothing other than to wait until my fro is bigger.  I've been watching all sorts of BC YouTube videos and have read every article on Google...today I even cut 2 pieces from my head to see how I'd feel and to see what my curl pattern looks like.  I was secretly hoping I would see my texture and back out but NOPE, I wanna bc more than ever now, Lol.  Not that I have this lush head of curls or even coils for that matter, I just really want to be all natural.  I figure if I'm not happy, I can always wear a beany when I'm out and about seeing that its fall/winter.  We don't really go anywhere "fancy" and I show houses for a living and work from home so I'm good with not needing to wear my hair out.  Other than family get togethers over the holidays and my work holiday party next month, I'm free to do it without fear of having to style a TWA.  I've been reading the book "Hair Story" and with every page I'm closer and closer to a final decision.  Like you I have at the most 2.5" and in 20 weeks post. 

Also, I've never done anything exciting, brave and daring before and this is an amazing opportunity!  After all, its hair and will grow back.  I'm calling a stylist this week for a consult....

This is a pic of 1 of 2 pieces I cut off.



This is after I cut, applied water and Eco styler gel 


Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'll be 19 months post on Wed. 

I can't believe I'm 5 months away from being 24 months post....wow.


----------



## xu93texas

naija24 said:


> this is true. if someoen can just provide me pictures of straight haired naturals who have twas that would be MUCH appreciated. because right now, if you google it you'd think it doesn't exist.


  Most people are not going to wear straight natural hair that length on a daily basis. But, if you're looking for examples, check out pics of Tamron Hall.  There is also a YTuber by the name of Toi Box that has a Pixie Hair Routine video.


----------



## Coilystep

naija24 and KiWiStyle I knew it was time to bc once I started cutting random pieces of hair. I definitely wasn't ready to cut at twenty weeks. I started getting antsy around six months and I started cutting random pieces around 9 months. I was obsessed with seeing my texture. After 15 months that was my limit. I never had a clear plan or schedule of how long I wanted to transition. If you feel like cutting at 2.5 inches you should do it. Since I bc'd I really haven't had a desire to have it straightened. I plan have it straightened in December for dh birthday. I know that ckisland has straightened her TWA you may want to check out her pictures. I think she posted them in the TWA thread. Good luck with whatever you decide this forum is full of information for every length.


----------



## sharifeh

PlainJane said:


> I'm not sure how you wear your hair daily, but super slick edges using the scarf method can make a bad style look completely different. I use ecostyler and hicks edges on bad hair days and it makes a world of a difference.



PlainJane what's your method for slick edges? any videos?

I used tips from EnExitStageLeft who I think has perfect hair and perfect techniques and my hair still won't cooperate


----------



## KiWiStyle

stephanie75miller said:


> naija24 and KiWiStyle I knew it was time to bc once I started cutting random pieces of hair. I definitely wasn't ready to cut at twenty weeks. I started getting antsy around six months and I started cutting random pieces around 9 months. I was obsessed with seeing my texture. After 15 months that was my limit. I never had a clear plan or schedule of how long I wanted to transition. If you feel like cutting at 2.5 inches you should do it. Since I bc'd I really haven't had a desire to have it straightened. I plan have it straightened in December for dh birthday. I know that ckisland has straightened her TWA you may want to check out her pictures. I think she posted them in the TWA thread. Good luck with whatever you decide this forum is full of information for every length.



stephanie75miller I am so envious of you mega transitioners.  I won't BC prior to 6 months, I'd like another inch or two before I do it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep

Blush KiWiStyle. I would not consider myself a mega transitioner. I leave that to those that transition for two or more years. I was so
Over dealing with the two textures. There is definitely light at the end of the tunnel. I'm enjoying being fully natural.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

You're so sweet 

But my edges are the tightes texture on my head and it took a whileeeeee before I actually figured out what worked for them. Its all trial and error.


----------



## Honey Bee

I _been_ ready to bc, but I promised myself that I would transition until I had a decent length. That could take _forever_ with the amount of shrinkage I have. 

So I'm distracting myself by planning a big color scheme, some kinda burgundy with highlights. I learned how to apply it and everything.   I never did more than a rinse so this is a big deal. I won't color until I bc. Until then, I plan to play with some temporary color.

I'm trying.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Honey Bee said:


> I been ready to bc, but I promised myself that I would transition until I had a decent length. That could take forever with the amount of shrinkage I have.
> 
> So I'm distracting myself by planning a big color scheme, some kinda burgundy with highlights. I learned how to apply it and everything.   I never did more than a rinse so this is a big deal. I won't color until I bc. Until then, I plan to play with some temporary color.
> 
> I'm trying.



I like how you think!  I probably should find a distraction too, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I just chelated my hair for the month and now I'm sitting under my steamer with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey...Masque.  I will not be doing a ACV leave in this time because I just found out I'm lo-po and so its not good for my hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

I gave the herbal essence one co-cleanser another try this past wash day and it seemed to get my hair and scalp pretty clean after I used more product and worked in smaller sections. I'm going to try it one more time before I toss it for good. Anyone else using this?


----------



## CrysMelis

Checking in yall.  84 weeks post!!!  

So I've been rollersetting weekly and wrapping nightly.  I just did my second DE Transitioning Mousse treatment and my hair is in love.  I used some new Salerm and Alfa Parf products and my hair is really acting right.  

Proud of the woman my hair is becoming.


----------



## PlainJane

My boyfriend requests me to wear my hair in a braid out everyyy time we see each other. I assumed most guys preferred straight hair so they could see the length but I guess not. I'm so glad this is a heatless style.


----------



## naija24

did a pull test of some scraggly hair in the back under my sew in. Cannot believe my eyes. Is my hair now neck length in the back? It hits the very bottom of my nape. that doesn't seem possible at just 5 months post, but I have to remember that I'm not doing any trims or anything. I don't know, I don't know. Maybe I'm seeing things!!

I told my bf's mom that I want to go natural and she's totally all for it! I think with her support I will be able to finally do this the way I want. I decided to BC when the back of my hair is SL. So whenever that is....hopefully by next Spring.


----------



## ckisland

naija24 said:


> this is true. if someoen can just provide me pictures of straight haired naturals who have twas that would be MUCH appreciated. because right now, if you google it you'd think it doesn't exist.



Stephaniemiller75, Thanks for tagging me 

naija24, I feel your pain . It's nearly impossible to find, but I found these videos that gave me a little hope. . .even though their hair is still longer than mine 
Best Twa straightening video 
http://youtu.be/lPnZfkPxrq8?list=LLspXqYpwvalR5mgiEcJx5lw

And I literally just found this one!!!!!
http://youtu.be/qejftSFeoNo

It is possible though!!! I did it myself and my third attempt was the best!! My hair lasted for a week. Blowdrying my damp hair with a vented brush and using grease right before I flatironned are key for me


----------



## naija24

ckisland said:


> Stephaniemiller75, Thanks for tagging me  naija24, I feel your pain . It's nearly impossible to find, but I found these videos that gave me a little hope. . .even though their hair is still longer than mine  Best Twa straightening video http://youtu.be/lPnZfkPxrq8?list=LLspXqYpwvalR5mgiEcJx5lw  And I literally just found this one!!!!! http://youtu.be/qejftSFeoNo  It is possible though!!! I did it myself and my third attempt was the best!! My hair lasted for a week. Blowdrying my damp hair with a vented brush and using grease right before I flatironned are key for me



ckisland how many inches is your hair in these pictures?


----------



## PlainJane

I doubt I will be able to wear a wash-n-go. My curls range from this size to 3c. I'm not sure how people calculate their shrinkage percentage but I measured my fully natural section as one inch long unstretched then it was 5 inches stretched.  I was considering chopping when my nape reached 6 inches, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Mische

PlainJane shrinkage is a b... I have about 11" of hair.


----------



## naija24

Dream big chop length and color!!!


----------



## Guinan

PlainJane said:


> I doubt I will be able to wear a wash-n-go. My curls range from this size to 3c. I'm not sure how people calculate their shrinkage percentage but I measured my fully natural section as one inch long unstretched then it was 5 inches stretched.  I was considering chopping when my nape reached 6 inches, but now I'm not so sure.


 
Shrinkage is def something that I am struggling to work with; however some of the things that have helped me are flat-twistouts and a good pick. I still wear wngs but I stretch mines with either my hands or with a pick. By doing that it not only adds length but it adds dimension to my hair.


----------



## ckisland

naija24 said:


> ckisland how many inches is your hair in these pictures?



About 3.5, I think. I have about 4 inches now . I cannot wait to get to SL


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

19 months post yall!


----------



## sweetpea7

naija24 said:


> Dream big chop length and color!!!



My hair is about that long shrunken and I big chopped after 14 months with like 6 inches of hair. You're almost there!


----------



## sweetpea7

Mische said:


> PlainJane shrinkage is a b... I have about 11" of hair.


 you have beautiful hair!


----------



## Mische

sweetpea7 said:


> you have beautiful hair!



Thank you and right back atcha sweetpea7! I peeped that big chop picture in the other thread.


----------



## PlainJane

Mische wow that's impressive. Shrinkage is both baffling and beautiful. 

pelohello thanks for the tip about the pick. I purchased one and used it to fluff my braid out and it worked like a charm!


----------



## bestblackgirl

37 weeks post today. I can do this. I can do this.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm convinced at 21 weeks post relaxer they my hair texture is mostly 4c with a few 4b coils sprinkled here and there, even "a" 3c/4a growing from my scalp.  I saw this big silky s shaped curl and cracked up, wth Lol!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm convinced at 21 weeks post relaxer they my hair texture is mostly 4c with a few 4b coils sprinkled here and there, even "a" 3c/4a growing from my scalp.  I saw this big silky s shaped curl and cracked up, wth Lol!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 KiWiStyle there's no way to tell until you actually bc. Also your liable to have several different textures on your head. I'm finding since my bc I have predominantly what I would consider 4a very coily hair but I also have some looser curls that seem to be in the 3 range. I also have a section above my left ear that doesn't seem to have a curl or coil to it at all I think it my 4c. I can twirl it around my finger to to blend in with the rest of my hair.   Even with all the different textures I'm loving my hair for its uniqueness.


----------



## KiWiStyle

stephanie75miller said:


> KiWiStyle there's no way to tell until you actually bc. Also your liable to have several different textures on your head. I'm finding since my bc I have predominantly what I would consider 4a very coily hair but I also have some looser curls that seem to be in the 3 range. I also have a section above my left ear that doesn't seem to have a curl or coil to it at all I think it my 4c. I can twirl it around my finger to to blend in with the rest of my hair.   Even with all the different textures I'm loving my hair for its uniqueness.



Yes, I know but I do have a lot of areas with no curl/coil but it could be that its always lightly pulled in a flat twist style.  Its hard not to guess though, Lol.

How many months post relaxer did you BC?
Stephanie74miller

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, I know but I do have a lot of areas with no curl/coil but it could be that its always lightly pulled in a flat twist style.  Its hard not to guess though, Lol.  How many months post relaxer did you BC? Stephanie74miller  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I was 15 months post. I bc'd 119 days ago.


----------



## PlainJane

Part of the reason I have hairanorexia is because majority of my sides has never grown past ear length but the back and top have always been able to grow past APL. I always thought that the patch of hair above my side burns had some type of follicular damage because I wore glasses for years and years and there was a thread on it a long time ago. Well, fast forward to today I noticed that the patch of hair above my side burns is completely natural and curls up and is three inches past my ear! This has NEVER happened before. That alone has reassured me to keep going through with this transition


----------



## coolsista-paris

Today im 12 months post!!!!!! yayyyyyy

time went by so fast. i only wore braids once. all the rest of the transition was leaving my hair alone, putting it up, flat ironning at times, etc.
way easier than my first transition in 2008. 

if only i can hold on another year, it would be great. but that a big question! will i manage??

i dont stay with short length. 

oh here is one of my styles ( wore this week)


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> 19 months post yall!



hope i can go that long!!

you go girl ;-)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

coolsista-paris

Girl after the first year, you're pretty much in cruise control. You're going to rock this thang!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Soooooo.....I've been watching Wash and Go vids (again) and really want to BC at 2 years post.....again . 

I'mma' get it together y'all. I promise .


----------



## mssoconfused

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Soooooo.....I've been watching Wash and Go vids (again) and really want to BC at 2 years post.....again .  I'mma' get it together y'all. I promise .



I bc'd at 2 years post and so glad I did. I have a big head so short hair was so not an option for me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

mssoconfused

how long was it when you first BC?


----------



## Honey Bee

PlainJane said:


> I doubt I will be able to wear a wash-n-go. My curls range from this size to 3c. I'm not sure how people calculate their shrinkage percentage but I measured my fully natural section as one inch long unstretched then it was 5 inches stretched.  I was considering chopping when my nape reached 6 inches, but now I'm not so sure.


Same here. What sucks even more is that the looser texture is in the back, leaving me with a very weird shape.


----------



## trclemons

And speaking of BCing at the 2 year mark:  I am currently on the countdown.  

I initially started this journey planning to transition for 3 years, but my journey will end in 14 days at the 2 year mark and I am so excited.


----------



## mssoconfused

EnExitStageLeft said:


> mssoconfused
> 
> how long was it when you first BC?



I was past WL...right at HL. She cut it to right b/t APL and BSL. A little under 12 months later and I'm back past MBL.


----------



## Nazaneen

Been a little over three months since my last touch up .
i dont feel extremely dedicated to this transition but i do want to do it.


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris  Girl after the first year, you're pretty much in cruise control. You're going to rock this thang!



i wanna rock it as long as you! 

my friends are like " you are starting all over again, after relaxing just last year, and being natural for over 5 years before that relaxer"

um... yup exactly. are people trying to make me regret or what?! gosh


----------



## HHSJ85

Im subscribing to this thread! Im 16 months post and these ends are giving me the hardest time  :/  how do u ladies keep the hair at line of demarcation down to the ends moisturized? It is like no matter what i do-- it is dry.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

HHSJ85

Try stretching you hair. The more stretched out my hair is the easiest it is to keep each texture + the line of demarcation moisturized.


----------



## mssoconfused

HHSJ85 said:


> Im subscribing to this thread! Im 16 months post and these ends are giving me the hardest time  :/  how do u ladies keep the hair at line of demarcation down to the ends moisturized? It is like no matter what i do-- it is dry.



I did a lot of buns during my transition. With the buns I was able to cowash 2-3 times per week and leave in a deep conditioner when pulling it back. It worked really well for me.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi my fellow transitioners!!  Its happening!!  I scheduled my appointment to BC at exactly six months post on December 19th!  I found an awesome natural and healthy haircare specialist in my area so I'm feeling very secure with my decision knowing I'll have help outside of my wonderful support system here..  

My husband is 100 percent onboard, my youngest DD is neutral but insists I don't volunteer at her school anymore (wth), my oldest DD is very excited and thinks its a very bold move, my son says "NO" and to wait until after he goes back to college after Christmas break because he doesn't want to see it, lol, my grandmother yelled at me and said, "don't you cut your hair off, you hear me!".  (I'm 40, y'all, Lol), my mom is like, "you know your hair grows slow", my sister just don't understand and thinks I should LT transition like she did.  

They just don't know, opposition drives me like no other, Lol. 

I wish you all the best of luck on your transitions back to natural; short or long term.  I'm not going anywhere tho, I really like it here; I'm a good cheerleader .

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep

KiWiStyle that is awesome. I can't wait to see pictures. I had some of the same reactions when I cut. I don't think I would have made it without the board and my natural hair stylist.


----------



## KiWiStyle

stephanie75miller said:


> KiWiStyle that is awesome. I can't wait to see pictures. I had some of the same reactions when I cut. I don't think I would have made it without the board and my natural hair stylist.



Thank you stephanie75miller!  Its no secret that had it not been for my sistas here, I would still be relaxing bone straight every 6 weeks.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

15 months post checking in and my natural hair is taking over!  I wore my hair in a banana clip pony with flexi rod curls for thanksgiving. My aunts are still talking about how much hair I have on my head. LOL!  They will tell anyone who listens. "My niece bebezazueta has all this hair and it's almost natchal too."  I have yet to tell them that I'm not done growing and my hair will increase in volume and length by the time I'm done transitioning. I'll have to take pics of their reaction when they see my hair in all it's natural glory!  

Still debating when I'll chop. Right now the plan is for a 36 month transition +/- 12 months!


----------



## bebezazueta

Nazaneen said:


> Been a little over three months since my last touch up . i dont feel extremely dedicated to this transition but i do want to do it.



You can do this!


----------



## HHSJ85

EnExitStageLeft said:


> HHSJ85
> 
> Try stretching you hair. The more stretched out my hair is the easiest it is to keep each texture + the line of demarcation moisturized.






mssoconfused said:


> I did a lot of buns during my transition. With the buns I was able to cowash 2-3 times per week and leave in a deep conditioner when pulling it back. It worked really well for me.



Tysm for the tips ladies 

Mssoconfused -- ive been bunning for the most part. Still trying to find what products my hair like the most--i have so many (v_v) . Right now I deep condition once a week. 

i will try cowashing and stretching for my next wash =)


----------



## Honey Bee

PlainJane said:


> *I doubt I will be able to wear a wash-n-go. My curls range from this size to 3c*. I'm not sure how people calculate their shrinkage percentage but I measured my fully natural section as one inch long unstretched then it was 5 inches stretched.  I was considering chopping when my nape reached 6 inches, but now I'm not so sure.


PlainJane, I just noticed that the MHM is helping with this. Tighter areas are hanging a little more and looser areas are tightening up.   I really don't care as long as it leaves me with something moist enough not to pop off and, preferably, _loosely _uniform.  I'm not asking for 3c curls all over, I'd take an average of all the textures on my head at this point. 4a-b all around would be fine.


----------



## Guinan

Honey Bee said:


> @PlainJane, I just noticed that the MHM is helping with this. Tighter areas are hanging a little more and looser areas are tightening up.   I really don't care as long as it leaves me with something moist enough not to pop off and, preferably, _loosely _uniform.  I'm not asking for 3c curls all over, I'd take an average of all the textures on my head at this point. 4a-b all around would be fine.


 
This is soooo true! When I was natural before, my hair was a def 3b/3c. However, this time around it is soo not. Since doing the MHM it has made my curls a more uniform 4a. The front section and some parts in the back had always been in the 3's, but now my curls are super tight 4a's. When I was natural before, I must of had a lot of heat damage and my hair wasn't properly moisturized; IDK.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

My 4b/4c ladies, help me with tips . Sunday will make it 4 months post relaxer and I'm already going crazy. I plan on transitioning for at least 24 months.  What products do you like and what hairstyles are you guys doing?


----------



## Brwnbeauti

NinasLongAmbition said:


> My 4b/4c ladies, help me with tips . Sunday will make it 4 months post relaxer and I'm already going crazy. I plan on transitioning for at least 24 months.  What products do you like and what hairstyles are you guys doing?



I'm all the 4s and I'm in a sew in. When I'm not I dc with Eden, and co wash regularly with NTM.


----------



## Honey Bee

NinasLongAmbition said:


> My 4b/4c ladies, help me with tips . Sunday will make it 4 months post relaxer and I'm already going crazy. I plan on transitioning for at least 24 months.  What products do you like and what hairstyles are you guys doing?


I'm 3c-4c with the 3's mostly confined to the nape and 4's dispersed all over. (Is it 4c when there are perfect coils, they're just waaay smaller than a pen-spring?) 

I'm 16 months post (eta: 17 month's on Friday  ) and all I've been doing is stretching and bunning, whether I use a blowdryer (on cool) or not. I usually dry in twists. If I'm blowdrying, I let it dry 70-80% in twist, then use a heat protecting serum and the tension method. If not, once it's 70-80% dry, I add a tiny bit of creamy l-i per section and oil/ serum and retwist in order to further stretch it. Twist out, then bun.


----------



## GettingKinky

NinasLongAmbition said:


> My 4b/4c ladies, help me with tips . Sunday will make it 4 months post relaxer and I'm already going crazy. I plan on transitioning for at least 24 months.  What products do you like and what hairstyles are you guys doing?



I'm not sure what my hair type is, but I'm pretty sure it's in the 4s somewhere. I'm almost 6 months post. I usually air dry in 2 ponytails to stretch the roots and then bun or do a braidout.  I only use a few products. Mostly grapeseed oil and DB transitioning creme and then the scarf method to get my edges to lay down. My plan is to transition for at least 3 years.


----------



## mssoconfused

NinasLongAmbition said:


> My 4b/4c ladies, help me with tips . Sunday will make it 4 months post relaxer and I'm already going crazy. I plan on transitioning for at least 24 months.  What products do you like and what hairstyles are you guys doing?




Have you tried fenugreek? It helped soften my transitioning hair a lot and make stretching easier.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My crown to nape area is 3'ish and the front is mostly 4a, but I am convinced that my edges are 4b . My nape is stupid (tangles so easily), my crown is whack (its to loose for my taste and just lays there), BUT THEM EDGES......They don't tangle, They slick easily and stretch easily, but bounce back like nothing ever happen.


----------



## Honey Bee

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My crown to nape area is 3'ish and the front is mostly 4a, but I am convinced that my edges are 4b . My nape is stupid (tangles so easily), my crown is whack (its to loose for my taste and just lays there), BUT THEM EDGES......They don't tangle, They slick easily and stretch easily, but bounce back like nothing ever happen.



So... ok... here's my confusion. My nape and all my edges except the front 'rim' are 3-something. From my nape to my crown is clearly curly, but here's the confusing part: everything but the nape is all tiny, tiny, tiny perfect corkscrews. The more I co-wash, the more I'm like, wow, those fuzzy caterpillars (that's what I call them ) are actually curls, wth? But they're so small, I can't imagine where they'd be on the scale, so I'm claiming 4c in those areas.  Is that wrong?


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My crown to nape area is 3'ish and the front is mostly 4a, but I am convinced that my edges are 4b . My nape is stupid (tangles so easily), my crown is whack (its to loose for my taste and just lays there), BUT THEM EDGES......They don't tangle, They slick easily and stretch easily, but bounce back like nothing ever happen.



We maybe hair sisters. My edges are definitely 4b, nape is the loosest texture and tangles. But my crown is my wack spot though. This journey . . .


----------



## KiWiStyle

I just washed my hair on Monday and now I have to cw tomorrow so I can go to my office holiday party and a retirement party.  I swear I almost wasn't gonna go just because of my hair.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Honey Bee

I think your right. 

According to the chart, your tight cork screws would be considered 4a maybe, 4b. Girllllll I dunno . Hair typing is hard and I'm sure my guess is wrong. Shoot, I'll probably be the jack*** who transitions for years only to find out that whats I thought was a 4a is actually a 4zxc .







Now that I'm looking I think my edges may be a solid 4a. They're just so fluffy though. @bebezazueta What do you think? Btw, whats your hair's porosity? If its normal to high prepare to be hair-stalked by me .....


----------



## sweetpea7

I know I'm not transitioning anymore but I feel the same way. I have like teeny tiny pen spring curls in the middle and heat damaged 3c curls in the back and Tight waves everywhere else and then the edges are in the pic are 4b zig zag just a little bigger. Ima a little of everything


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft that's a good question. I'm thinking it's normal porosity. Not sure. It does dry faster than my relaxed hair. Don't know what that means. 

I think you are right about the edges though. They could definitely be 4 a. Heck my side burns does a cute curly tendril thingie when it has gel in it while wet. Because of this, I learned to gel on dry moisturized edges. 

Still trying to make it to 3 years before I chop. How bout you pretty lady?


----------



## PlainJane

December makes 1 year post for me! I remember posting in this thread at 4 months post talking about "considering transitioning but I'm not sure". 

I can't end my transition until all of my hair can be pulled into a high bun. 

Whelp one year down, one more to go.


----------



## naija24

i cannot believe i'm here. It's officially been 20 weeks post relaxer for me. Sew ins have been awesome in helping me transition. I am still so eager to cut my hair but I'm taking my boyfriend's brother's advice (who loves natural hair on women) and having it grow out more. He says "as long as you have a bob when you chop, it's fine!" 

So I think that's necklength. The last time I chopped (Jan 2013), it took me until August to feel like I was neck length at the nape, so around 8 months. I'm at 5. So around March 2015 I should have enough hair for it to feel like actual hair. I'm really excited, because March 2015 is really right around the corner!

I will say this though...because of my leave out, I am now afraid that I have moderate to significant heat damage. I can't tell. Either my crown grows the slowest or I heat trained my natural hair in that area.


----------



## naija24

also, can you color transitioning hair? I ask because I know relaxed hair is more sensitive to color than natural but if you're transitioning are the rules different?


----------



## Eboni801

naija24 said:


> also, can you color transitioning hair? I ask because I know relaxed hair is more sensitive to color than natural but if you're transitioning are the rules different?



I colored my transitioning hair, however, I also colored my relaxed hair. Once or twice a year I get my top heavily highlighted/colored. 

I tried to insert a pic but am not sure if it worked, anyway, hth!

I'm currently 22 months post on the top and 19 months post in the back.


----------



## Eboni801

The back.


----------



## naija24

Eboni801 said:


> I colored my transitioning hair, however, I also colored my relaxed hair. Once or twice a year I get my top heavily highlighted/colored.
> 
> I tried to insert a pic but am not sure if it worked, anyway, hth!
> 
> I'm currently 22 months post on the top and 19 months post in the back.
> 
> View attachment 286653



AHHHHHH so gorgeous!!

Yes when I BC i am so getting a nice honey/auburn color combination!


----------



## Eboni801

naija24 said:


> AHHHHHH so gorgeous!!
> 
> Yes when I BC i am so getting a nice honey/auburn color combination!



. Thanks! Yes, I love color. I don't think I can be without it.


----------



## PlainJane

Eboni801 said:


> . Thanks! Yes, I love color. I don't think I can be without it.


Aw man now the color bug has bit me again. One of the reasons I'm transitioning is to be able to color. I will probably do something similar to you and only color the top just in case my hair doesn't agree with it.


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies just wanted to say keep up the good work. I remember when I started my transition too. It was a crazy time for me. Lots of braids with extensions and senegalese twists.


----------



## GettingKinky

Wearing my hair straight makes me question my desire to go natural. My natural hair seems to revert much faster than my texlaxed hair. But I guess I need more than 2.5 inches of natural hair to know for sure. 

For you ladies transitioning from texlax, do you notice that your natural hair reverts more easily? Or is it just because my natural hair is so close to my scalp?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta said:


> @EnExitStageLeft that's a good question. I'm thinking it's normal porosity. Not sure. It does dry faster than my relaxed hair. Don't know what that means.
> 
> I think you are right about the edges though. They could definitely be 4 a. Heck my side burns does a cute curly tendril thingie when it has gel in it while wet. Because of this, I learned to gel on dry moisturized edges.
> 
> Still trying to make it to 3 years before I chop. How bout you pretty lady?



@bebezazueta

April 26, 2015 was my predicted big chop day. (2 years post)

But I keep going back and forth. On one hand I want to grow to WL and maintain and slowly chop from there. 

And on the other hand I want to chop at 2 years and rock a bomb behind W&G. 

Clearly I'm torn.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

4 months post relaxer today. At least 20 more months to go.


----------



## trclemons

Next Sunday, I will be 2 years post relaxer and will BC at that time.  I am excited about being fully natural, but I am not excited about my new length.  

As I tell people about my upcoming BC, they make responses about looking forward to seeing my hair or to send them pictures and I tell them not yet because I will be spending a year in braids and twists.  

I always thought I had good self-confidence, but after 46 years on this earth, I am finding that my confidence was tied to my long hair.  I feel like such a Shallow Hal, but at this point in my journey, I am unable to wear my natural short hair in public.

As Iyanla would say, "I need to do my work" because there are definitely some internal issues that I need to resolve.


----------



## sharifeh

I'm 16 months post today. I don't think I'll relax because I've made it this far but I have a feeling this whole transition idea was a big mistake. 
My stylist told me that she has no problem with my hair and that it straightens easily etc but she sees how I would have a problem with it because it's so dense...that's very discouraging to me. 
She did offer to give me a hair lesson though ...

trclemons 

I think that's completely acceptable.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @bebezazueta  April 26, 2015 was my predicted big chop day. (2 years post)  But I keep going back and forth. On one hand I want to grow to WL and maintain and slowly chop from there.  And on the other hand I want to chop at 2 years and rock a bomb behind W&G.  Clearly I'm torn.



Your hair will be fab either way 
Honestly you're more likely to regret not rocking wash and go's summer 2015 

That's my guess ...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @bebezazueta  April 26, 2015 was my predicted big chop day. (2 years post)  But I keep going back and forth. On one hand I want to grow to WL and maintain and slowly chop from there.  And on the other hand I want to chop at 2 years and rock a bomb behind W&G.  Clearly I'm torn.



I totally understand!

I haven't used growth aids in years and I ordered green magic and manetabolism vitamins. I don't mind chopping at 2 years post if I have 10-12 inches of natural hair. We gonna see though. I change my mind everyday. SMH!


----------



## Coilystep

sharifeh said:


> I'm 16 months post today. I don't think I'll relax because I've made it this far but I have a feeling this whole transition idea was a big mistake. My stylist told me that she has no problem with my hair and that it straightens easily etc but she sees how I would have a problem with it because it's so dense...that's very discouraging to me. She did offer to give me a hair lesson though ...  trclemons  I think that's completely acceptable.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  my hair isn't long by any means but I have a lot of hair. I wash it loose but I have to style it in sections. That helps with the denseness. I don't plan on straightening it myself ever, but since my BC I wear my hair curly 99% of the time anyway.  How do you intend to wear your hair?  Once I was full into my transition (15 months total) I really had no desire to have straight hair anymore. I got my hair straightened for the first time yesterday since my BC and I already to wash it but I'm going to try to wear it straight until at least Saturday only because I paid to get it done.


----------



## Coilystep

trclemons said:


> Next Sunday, I will be 2 years post relaxer and will BC at that time.  I am excited about being fully natural, but I am not excited about my new length.  As I tell people about my upcoming BC, they make responses about looking forward to seeing my hair or to send them pictures and I tell them not yet because I will be spending a year in braids and twists.  I always thought I had good self-confidence, but after 46 years on this earth, I am finding that my confidence was tied to my long hair.  I feel like such a Shallow Hal, but at this point in my journey, I am unable to wear my natural short hair in public.  As Iyanla would say, "I need to do my work" because there are definitely some internal issues that I need to resolve.


  I definitely understand after almost forty years on this earth I felt very attached to my long hair. I would have never thought I would have ever been comfortable with the length of hair I have now but I do. Yes I wish it was longer but I've worked it out in my mind that I know my hair is going everyday and I will have long hair again. Also I've gotten to the point in my life where I really don't care to much of what other people think of me. Yes I do like compliments but that confidence definitely has to come from within. I'm sure you and your hair will be beautiful at any length. I only transitioned for 15 months I transitioned with braids and twisted up does. I found I missed my loose hair to much and did an impromptu BC one day when I wasn't even intending to I was at salon to get a braided up do.


----------



## Honey Bee

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Honey Bee
> 
> I think your right.
> 
> According to the chart, your tight cork screws would be considered 4a maybe, 4b. Girllllll I dunno . Hair typing is hard and I'm sure my guess is wrong. Shoot, I'll probably be the jack*** who transitions for years only to find out that whats I thought was a 4a is actually a 4zxc .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


EnExitStageLeft,  Noooo, now I'm more confused than I started! 4c ain't even on the chart! 

But no, for real, the 4b/a pics might be close to my puffy 'rim' at the front of my head ... oh, these pics are *wet*?! That changes things. Hmmm, maybe I'm 80-85% 3c/ 4a then? 

The coils I'm talking about were perfect root-to-tip, like a straw set done with coffee stirrers. I noticed them when I stopped combing early in my transition , maybe a year ago, but only in certain places. Since I started (half- @ssing) the MHM, I'm seeing those same coils pop up in formerly fuzzy places, like the 'rim.' Now, prior to finding out about the MHM, I was just doing it old school: (prepoo w moisturizing cond,) shampoo, dc, tension blowdry on cool once every 10 days or so. I wasn't cw'ing regular, so I'm not seeing how those areas ever became properly hydrated in the first place.

That last bit is why I'm unclear as to whether it's 4c.   I just wanna bc already, but the shrinkage is scaring me to death, y'all!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Honey Bee

 Girl you sound like me. 

*Shrugs* I'll figure it out when I see it 

As for shrinkage......I actually like it. It makes my hair look far more shorter then what it really is. Therefore when I straighten I can slay folks swole with my swang/hang game .

bebezazueta

Honey, yesterday I was watching MyNaturalSista's and swore up and down that I was BC'ing this month . 

sharifeh

I hope. My only concern is having a nice length before BC'in. My hair grows superrrrr slow, so I'm scared I'm going to have like 3 inches of hair . Thats idiotic I know, but I'm still scared lol.


----------



## ScorpioLove

Everyones hair looks very beautiful.

Im at a year and 3 months .  Honestly I think I might just end this now and go back to relaxing. 

I will try a stronger bkt and if I'm still not happy with my hair then yeah I don't think I can do this anymore.  I just feel like I just have bad hair.


----------



## Cattypus1

ScorpioLove said:


> Everyones hair looks very beautiful.  Im at a year and 3 months .  Honestly I think I might just end this now and go back to relaxing.  I will try a stronger bkt and if I'm still not happy with my hair then yeah I don't think I can do this anymore.  I just feel like I just have bad hair.


There is no such thing as "bad" hair.  It's just not the hair that you are used to.  I transitioned for 10 months and BC'd as the result of an aggressive trim, earlier than I planned, of course.  I hadn't seen more than a couple of inches of my natural hair in decades.  I had no idea what my texture would look like without the relaxed ends attached. I still have days when it doesn't do what I want it to do which is be 3C...LOL...and then there are those days when I know I have to give my 4-something hair a chance to be its beautiful self.  I know you didn't ask but relax if you want because that's what works for you but not because you think you have bad hair.


----------



## almond eyes

Honey Bee said:


> EnExitStageLeft,  Noooo, now I'm more confused than I started! 4c ain't even on the chart!
> 
> But no, for real, the 4b/a pics might be close to my puffy 'rim' at the front of my head ... oh, these pics are *wet*?! That changes things. Hmmm, maybe I'm 80-85% 3c/ 4a then?
> 
> The coils I'm talking about were perfect root-to-tip, like a straw set done with coffee stirrers. I noticed them when I stopped combing early in my transition , maybe a year ago, but only in certain places. Since I started (half- @ssing) the MHM, I'm seeing those same coils pop up in formerly fuzzy places, like the 'rim.' Now, prior to finding out about the MHM, I was just doing it old school: (prepoo w moisturizing cond,) shampoo, dc, tension blowdry on cool once every 10 days or so. I wasn't cw'ing regular, so I'm not seeing how those areas ever became properly hydrated in the first place.
> 
> That last bit is why I'm unclear as to whether it's 4c.   I just wanna bc already, but the shrinkage is scaring me to death, y'all!



Interesting chart. I am a bit skeptical that the first picture looks like that when flat ironed could be. Her hair looks like she has done a lot of protective styling with extension braids or had some pressing with the hot comb so I am not sure about the strand composition. It looks like moisture is blocked to the strands which is why when it is wet it doesn't look wet at all. Hair number one is high porosity. Hair number four is low porosity for sure. 

In all of this, I think the most important issue regardless of hair texture is keeping the hair integrity which means that if you can grow your hair for years and still be heat damaged, color and extension braid damage and not even know it even if you are able to grow your hair. But it is a matter of how you like your hair to look, some women like my mother she doesn't care if her strands aren't the smoothest (she presses her hair a lot) and she knows nothing about filling in cuticle damage by using protein. Once you have that damage from root to it for many years yes you can still grow your hair but it will be very hard to get that moisture in unless you cut it off and start over again or trim bit by bit. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## naija24

I commend all of you that transition for 2-3 years. More power to you. These relaxed ends are coming OFF come March. I already told the boyfriend what my hair is gonna look like and he didn't say a word hahaha!! I love meeting him in the middle and compromising. Hair is a serious business for women in relationships. I never knew.

March 18 is thus my official big chop date. It's not being delayed haha! I will be 40 weeks post. Getting my hair colored and silk pressed. I'll be a straight haired natural <3


----------



## sharifeh

ScorpioLove said:


> Everyones hair looks very beautiful.  Im at a year and 3 months .  Honestly I think I might just end this now and go back to relaxing.  I will try a stronger bkt and if I'm still not happy with my hair then yeah I don't think I can do this anymore.  I just feel like I just have bad hair.




ScorpioLove 

Oh you're like me!!! 
PM me if you need support!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes

sharifeh said:


> ScorpioLove
> 
> Oh you're like me!!!
> PM me if you need support!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




ScorpioLove, You do not have bad hair. God does not intend us to feel that way about our hair. Our hair was meant to be seen in it's full glory. whether it is long or short. What ever you decide it will be okay. If you decide to relax then cool and if it doesn't work out you can always transition again or do the BC or like me be a rebel and shave it off. and start over

One of the issues we face are the styling options when transitioning and Chopping and the dryness. I won't lie to you that getting to know and understand your hair is not a one month process for many women it can take from one year to three years. Many of us have never seen our natural hair since we were young and others of us had been living in hair extensions and not really caring for our own hair. I promise you that when you are ready to make a commitment to your hair and to get to understand and cherish her, she will blossom on you. There are no short cuts though. And understand that for women who have transitioned many times I have learned that relaxers are not short cuts either, my best friend who has apl relaxed hair that is thick is always complaining about having to go to the hair salon to get protein treatments weekly and her fear about her damaged ends and over processing and under processing. 

If your hair did well with relaxers then by all means go back to it, but if your hair didn't do well with relaxers and you had thinning and breakage issues, you may end up repeating the same cycle that I did for years, with transitioning, big chopping, natural and braid extensions and back to relaxers. To me a very unhealthy process. 

But let me ask what is your current regiment?

Good luck with your decision.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## havilland

ScorpioLove said:


> Everyones hair looks very beautiful.  Im at a year and 3 months .  Honestly I think I might just end this now and go back to relaxing.  I will try a stronger bkt and if I'm still not happy with my hair then yeah I don't think I can do this anymore.  I just feel like I just have bad hair.



What's going on with your hair?  Is it tangling or dry? Why do you feel it's "bad"?   Maybe we can help


----------



## bestblackgirl

bestblackgirl said:


> 37 weeks post today. I can do this. I can do this.


----------



## bestblackgirl

DELETE. Double post


----------



## Coilystep

yes you can. The further you go the easier it becomes once your natural hair starts taking over. The further I got into my transition the relaxed ends were my biggest issue the natural hair behaved better than the relaxed hair.


----------



## bestblackgirl

I'm on my phone. I am not sure why my post is not showing. 

But anyways I BC'ed yesterday. I don't regret it. Now i just need to figure out how to style my twa and bring out my curls/coils.


----------



## Coilystep

bestblackgirl said:


> I'm on my phone. I am not sure why my post is not showing.  But anyways I BC'ed yesterday. I don't regret it. Now i just need to figure out how to style my twa and bring out my curls/coils.


  congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i had kind of a lot of breakage yesterday and lately.
it was fine until now... im 1 year post.  What is going on??

should i do a hard protein treatment? i still have relaxed ends. maymbe the démarcation line is getting fragile??


----------



## sharifeh

Cattypus1 are you still using chi enviro? How many times did you do it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I was watching this vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTNJU2bqmgU

I seriously had a 10 minute conversation about BC'in this weekend when I wash. 

But I have a goal to make. The struggle is becoming seriously real though .


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was watching this vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTNJU2bqmgU  I seriously had a 10 minute conversation about BC'in this weekend when I wash.  But I have a goal to make. The struggle is becoming seriously real though .



You need to consult with me first before BCing...EnExitStageLeft I'mma talk you off that ledge so you can keep with your goal.


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris said:


> i had kind of a lot of breakage yesterday and lately. it was fine until now... im 1 year post.  What is going on??  should i do a hard protein treatment? i still have relaxed ends. maymbe the démarcation line is getting fragile??


I'm having the same issue. I'm not sure wether to try moisture or protein. I'm trying to hide my hair now because the breakage seems mostly mechanical. My SO has even suggested I BC but I don't think he realizes what kind of shrinkage I'm dealing with.


----------



## havilland

coolsista-paris said:


> i had kind of a lot of breakage yesterday and lately. it was fine until now... im 1 year post.  What is going on??  should i do a hard protein treatment? i still have relaxed ends. maymbe the démarcation line is getting fragile??



When was your last trim?

When was your last deep condition?

How often do you feel condition?

Have you used heat lately?

Do you Moisturize daily?

Do you wear your hair up or down?

What are your staple products?

Maybe I can help.....


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> Cattypus1 are you still using chi enviro? How many times did you do it?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 I did it two or three times I think before I BC-ed.  I am not currently using CHI.  The first time I had it professionally done and the other times I did it myself.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Soooo, I'm close to the end... and I have heat damage from my leave outs (when I wear weaves). AUUUUGH!.  I used to wear a closure all of the time, until it literally died.  (I couldn't revive it), and now I have a problem section of hair.  Right now, it's soaking in conditioner.. but is there anything that I can do?  I don't want pretty coils everywhere else, and scarecrow hair in the front.  I've worked so hard


----------



## KiWiStyle

bestblackgirl said:


> I'm on my phone. I am not sure why my post is not showing.
> 
> But anyways I BC'ed yesterday. I don't regret it. Now i just need to figure out how to style my twa and bring out my curls/coils.



Congratulations on your BC and a new beginning!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## bestblackgirl

This was my hair literally minutes after I BC.  I transitioned for 38 weeks


----------



## Coilystep

bestblackgirl said:


> This was my hair literally minutes after I BC.  I transitioned for 38 weeks


  congratulations  looks good.  How has it been for you so far. Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## havilland

whosthatgurl said:


> Soooo, I'm close to the end... and I have heat damage from my leave outs (when I wear weaves). AUUUUGH!.  I used to wear a closure all of the time, until it literally died.  (I couldn't revive it), and now I have a problem section of hair.  Right now, it's soaking in conditioner.. but is there anything that I can do?  I don't want pretty coils everywhere else, and scarecrow hair in the front.  I've worked so hard



First, do a hard protein treatment.  Then weekly Continue to alternate moisturizing deep conditioning with light protein treatments.  You may be able to revive your curls.


----------



## havilland

bestblackgirl said:


> This was my hair literally minutes after I BC.  I transitioned for 38 weeks



So cute!  Congrats!!! Have fun with your new hair!


----------



## PlainJane

My "kitchen" wasn't cooperating so I cut it off. It looks so much better. Now I can wear my hair up without worrying.


----------



## Cherry89

1 year and 3 months relaxer free!!!


----------



## Guinan

bestblackgirl said:


> I'm on my phone. I am not sure why my post is not showing.
> 
> But anyways I BC'ed yesterday. I don't regret it. Now i just need to figure out how to style my twa and bring out my curls/coils.


 
Congrats on the BC!! Have you looked into the MHM (Max hydration method)? It really helped me bring out my curls/coils. Knowing your porosity is sooo important. 

There is a MHM thread called "MHM Hangout"


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats bestblackgirl

Cherry89- you and your hair are super cute.


----------



## almond eyes

Cherry89 said:


> 1 year and 3 months relaxer free!!!



Wow, beautiful!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Cherry89

Thanks guys! It's been quite a journey.  Did not even expect to transition,  it sorta just happen. and I'm learning my hair more and more.  I'm 25 I've had a perm since 7 to 8 years old and with two failed attempts to go natural....  This is the longest I've gone without a perm ...Could never pass 6 months,  lol.


----------



## sharifeh

Cherry89 

Are you completely natural now or still transitioning?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89

I am still transitioning   probably have around 6 to 7 inches of new growth.


----------



## naija24

Love both their color and fros!! How many inches do you think either of their Afros have?


----------



## almond eyes

naija24 said:


> Love both their color and fros!! How many inches do you think either of their Afros have?
> 
> 
> View attachment 288101
> 
> 
> View attachment 288103



I can't necessarily tell the inches but if they did a complete big chop I would say that the first woman is about a year and a bit into her journey and the second woman looks like two years.

The first woman looks like about six inches

The second woman looks like about 8 to 12 inches.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## trclemons

Well, my transitioning journey is over after 2 years.  I was anxious about wearing my short hair in public, but this afternoon, I sported my twa to my niece's game.  I like it but I'm still craving more length, so I will continue with protective styling.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## Coilystep

trclemons said:


> Well, my transitioning journey is over after 2 years.  I was anxious about wearing my short hair in public, but this afternoon, I sported my twa to my niece's game.  I like it but I'm still craving more length, so I will continue with protective styling.  Here are a few photos.


  Very nice not a a TWA though


----------



## trclemons

stephanie75miller.  Thank you.  I guess I see it differently because it is such a big jump from my permed days in the attached pics.


----------



## Coilystep

trclemons said:


> stephanie75miller.  Thank you.  I guess I see it differently because it is such a big jump from my permed days in the attached pics.


  I miss my length but I'm enjoying this stage as well. I BC'd in August and my hair has grown a lot already. I ps'd for the majority of my 15 month transition. I really don't like ps'ing. I enjoy my loose hair to much. So I am in love with wash n goes and with me having to deal with my hair everyday has really taught me a lot so far. I think it I would continue to hide my hair I wouldn't learn what to do with my hair once I felt it was sufficiently long enough.


----------



## trclemons

stephanie75miller said:


> I miss my length but I'm enjoying this stage as well. I BC'd in August and my hair has grown a lot already. I ps'd for the majority of my 15 month transition. I really don't like ps'ing. I enjoy my loose hair to much. So I am in love with wash n goes and with me having to deal with my hair everyday has really taught me a lot so far. I think it I would continue to hide my hair I wouldn't learn what to do with my hair once I felt it was sufficiently long enough.


Good point.  I may need to rethink my plans.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

welp! This just happened.



Looks like I wont be making WL anytime soon. 

4 inches down. 3-5 more to go .


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> welp! This just happened.  Looks like I wont be making WL anytime soon.  4 inches down. 3-5 more to go .



Omg! Are you doing a mini chop?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

xu93texas

 I'll most like be above APL before the night is over.


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas  I'll most like be above APL before the night is over.



I feel ya! How long is your natural hair now?
 I chopped last week. Loving my curls!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

WHAT THE.....YOUR NATURAL?! 

xu93texas

My natural hair is right below my shoulders in the back and below my chin in the front.


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> WHAT THE.....YOUR NATURAL?!  xu93texas  My natural hair is right below my shoulders in the back and below my chin in the front.


  Yes, I BC exactly 5 months post. I have 3 inches all around.    Girl, when you make 2 years post, you'll be APL! Congrats!


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My natural hair is right below my shoulders in the back and below my chin in the front.



EnExitStageLeft 

Wow! Are these unstretched lengths?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

trclemons said:


> Well, my transitioning journey is over after 2 years.  I was anxious about wearing my short hair in public, but this afternoon, I sported my twa to my niece's game.  I like it but I'm still craving more length, so I will continue with protective styling.  Here are a few photos.



Congrats!!!!  I remember when you started. 

Your hair looks lovely!


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> welp! This just happened.  Looks like I wont be making WL anytime soon.  4 inches down. 3-5 more to go .



What the????

Gurlllll....whatcha doing over there?  

Don't get too scissor happy


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

No, those are stretched lengths. I grow painfully slow, so I probably won't have too much length when I big chopped. 

havilland

Girl I was close. I'm just above APL and I have about 2-3 inches of relaxed ends all around. 

xu93texas

GIRLLLLLLL YAS! I'll be in here begging for advice after awhile . #PrepareYourselves.


----------



## naija24

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I BC exactly 5 months post. I have 3 inches all around.    Girl, when you make 2 years post, you'll be APL! Congrats!



xu93texas pictures???

You were my relaxed hair buddy and now you've chopped. More inspiration to do the same. I'm closing in on 6 months.


----------



## xu93texas

naija24 said:


> xu93texas pictures???  You were my relaxed hair buddy and now you've chopped. More inspiration to do the same. I'm closing in on 6 months.



I will post some pics in the TWA thread later this week.


----------



## naija24

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I BC exactly 5 months post. I have 3 inches all around.    Girl, when you make 2 years post, you'll be APL! Congrats!



3 inches in 5 months?? that's really fast growth.


----------



## Cattypus1

trclemons said:


> Well, my transitioning journey is over after 2 years.  I was anxious about wearing my short hair in public, but this afternoon, I sported my twa to my niece's game.  I like it but I'm still craving more length, so I will continue with protective styling.  Here are a few photos.


Not short at all, lady!  Love your curls and waves.


----------



## trclemons

EnExitStageLeft said:


> welp! This just happened.
> 
> View attachment 288279
> 
> Looks like I wont be making WL anytime soon.
> 
> 4 inches down. 3-5 more to go .


It was that BC video you posted.  I was supposed to BC Sunday after church, but I saw that video late Saturday night and I stayed up until after midnight and BC'd then.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

trclemons

Its the exact video that inspired me to cut 5 inches off . 

While I wasn't keeping the length for vanity (I wig 90% of the time due to sheer laziness ), I was however keeping it around for no real reason. I will be BC'in soon, so why keep something I won't be wearing *shrugs*. 

When I seen how happy she was....I was like, "Oh yeah, there gone". Pulled off my conditioning cap(yes my hair was full of Deep Conditioner) and snipped off 3-4 inches all around. I cleaned the trim up after I blow dried and girl.....

It felt/looked awesome.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> trclemons  Its the exact video that inspired me to cut 5 inches off .  While I wasn't keeping the length for vanity (I wig 90% of the time due to sheer laziness ), I was however keeping it around for no real reason. I will be BC'in soon, so why keep something I won't be wearing *shrugs*.  When I seen how happy she was....I was like, "Oh yeah, there gone". Pulled off my conditioning cap(yes my hair was full of Deep Conditioner) and snipped off 3-4 inches all around. I cleaned the trim up after I blow dried and girl.....  It felt/looked awesome.




Ummmm are u gonna post a picture or what????


----------



## baddison

I'm one year post, and you ladies are gonna push me off the edge...lol! 

Y'all making me feel like BC'ing right now.  Loving all the progress reports of the BC'ers!!  Still tryna hold out for my 2-year timeline.....hmmmmm.  We'll see.


----------



## Honey Bee

Last night, I did a wng. Aside from the ends , it didn't look terrible. I wasn't even using real gel and there were coils everywhere (except my wack patch in the front ). They were frizzy, my little caterpillars, lol, but I'm working on that. 

I could bc right now and have a cute little coily fro, I just_ don't wanna._  I'm now in the 'awkward stage', as I hear it, around 6" depending on shrinkage (a lot!).

Lady Aphrodite, my personal goddess, please grant me the strength to forge ahead toward beauty. It is a harrowing road but well worth it. Amen.


----------



## KiWiStyle

baddison said:


> I'm one year post, and you ladies are gonna push me off the edge...lol!
> 
> Y'all making me feel like BC'ing right now.  Loving all the progress reports of the BC'ers!!  Still tryna hold out for my 2-year timeline.....hmmmmm.  We'll see.



Stay focused lady, you can do it!! baddison

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I'm feeling that BC itch too. My natural hair is entirely more manageable then my relaxed ends. I haven't BC b/c my length allows me to stretch my new growth and wear long lasting PS.


----------



## PlainJane

The last few times I've braided my hair up, I've felt a few patches of hair that are only about two inches long but are extremelyyyy soft and short like they are just now growing in. Does anyone else have these random pieces of hair? I thought it was breakage but they are a completely different texture than the rest of my hair and short.


----------



## Coilystep

TamaraShaniece said:


> I'm feeling that BC itch too. My natural hair is entirely more manageable then my relaxed ends. I haven't BC b/c my length allows me to stretch my new growth and wear long lasting PS.


  my natural hair was definitely easier to manage it didn't tangle but my permed ends would tangle badly. That coupled with me cutting random pieces because I wanted to see how my natural hair looked pushed me to bc earlier than planned. I was also sick of ps'ing.


----------



## GettingKinky

After the roots of my flat ironed hair reverted, I couldn't get a comb through them to save my life. I was starting to think I'm not going to go natural, I'll just go back to texlaxing. But this morning I spritzed my roots with water then rubbed in a little oil and DB daily leave in conditioner and the comb went through like a hot knife through butter! So I'm going to keep transitioning. I just passed 6 months last week.


----------



## kellistarr

Looks like I need to change my avatar!  I guess I'm not an official member of this Thread anymore, but of course, I'm going to come in anyway and continue to follow you all on your journeys.  After 13 months, I decide to do my BC today because it was wash day and I just didn't want to pamper my relaxed hair, (that I was going to end up chopping off anyway), anymore.  I didn't want to do it anymore!







I'm feeling truly organic!


----------



## havilland

kellistarr said:


> Looks like I need to change my avatar!  I guess I'm not an official member of this Thread anymore, but of course, I'm going to come in anyway and continue to follow you all on your journeys.  After 13 months, I decide to do my BC today because it was wash day and I just didn't want to pamper my relaxed hair, (that I was going to end up chopping off anyway), anymore.  I didn't want to do it anymore!  I'm feeling truly organic!



Purty purty purty!!!!! Gawgus!  Congrats.


----------



## trclemons

kellistarr said:


> Looks like I need to change my avatar!  I guess I'm not an official member of this Thread anymore, but of course, I'm going to come in anyway and continue to follow you all on your journeys.  After 13 months, I decide to do my BC today because it was wash day and I just didn't want to pamper my relaxed hair, (that I was going to end up chopping off anyway), anymore.  I didn't want to do it anymore!
> 
> View attachment 288733
> 
> View attachment 288735
> 
> View attachment 288737
> 
> I'm feeling truly organic!


Congratulations, you and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## baddison

kellistarr said:


> Looks like I need to change my avatar!  I guess I'm not an official member of this Thread anymore, but of course, I'm going to come in anyway and continue to follow you all on your journeys.  After 13 months, I decide to do my BC today because it was wash day and I just didn't want to pamper my relaxed hair, (that I was going to end up chopping off anyway), anymore.  I didn't want to do it anymore!
> 
> View attachment 288733
> 
> View attachment 288735
> 
> View attachment 288737
> 
> I'm feeling truly organic!



congrats!!  simply beautiful!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair looks great  Kellistar


----------



## kellistarr

Thanks for all the support!!  I feel even happier that ya'll are happy for me.  I am, eventually, going to go to a shop (somewhere like "Great Cuts", or Borics, this is where I usually go) to get it shaped up a bit.  I'm not looking forward to blowing out my hair and getting a full view of what my BC really looks like!  So, I'll give it a few weeks.  It is morning and I haven't taken off my satin cap.  There was no pineapple, for me.  Uhh, feeling a little apprehensive. . . . .


----------



## naija24

i seriously feel like big chopping this weekend. where should i get my big chop done? I found a few places but I dont' think I should pay more than $100 for a haircut. No way. I was thinking like a supercuts or hair cuttery. Where did yall do your big chop? I am not confident enough to do it by myself. 

I'd like to pay like 30 bucks. LOL


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> i seriously feel like big chopping this weekend. where should i get my big chop done? I found a few places but I dont' think I should pay more than $100 for a haircut. No way. I was thinking like a supercuts or hair cuttery. Where did yall do your big chop? I am not confident enough to do it by myself.  I'd like to pay like 30 bucks. LOL


I did it myself, by accident...then I went to see someone I trusted to clean it up.


----------



## almond eyes

naija24 said:


> i seriously feel like big chopping this weekend. where should i get my big chop done? I found a few places but I dont' think I should pay more than $100 for a haircut. No way. I was thinking like a supercuts or hair cuttery. Where did yall do your big chop? I am not confident enough to do it by myself.
> 
> I'd like to pay like 30 bucks. LOL



Go to a barber, they do not have to cut it too low tell them that. They charged me like $25 dollars. Do not do it yourself, a barber will shape it well. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## PlainJane

Unfortunately, my head is way too big to chop my length off now  but congrats to everyone's recent BCs. They look great and give me something to look forward to.


----------



## KiWiStyle

kellistarr said:


> Looks like I need to change my avatar!  I guess I'm not an official member of this Thread anymore, but of course, I'm going to come in anyway and continue to follow you all on your journeys.  After 13 months, I decide to do my BC today because it was wash day and I just didn't want to pamper my relaxed hair, (that I was going to end up chopping off anyway), anymore.  I didn't want to do it anymore!
> 
> I'm feeling truly organic!



Congrats on going all natural!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

My BC appointment is tomorrow, wish me luck guys!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## kellistarr

KiWiStyle,  much, much success to ya!


----------



## naija24

Sigh bf was irritated I decided to move my BC to this weekend after saying that it was gonna be in March. Hopefully things work out on Saturday.


----------



## naija24

KiWiStyle said:


> My BC appointment is tomorrow, wish me luck guys!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



KiWiStyle how many months have you transitioned?


----------



## GettingKinky

Everyone is BCing. I'm way too chicken to cut my hair. I'll be here at least another 1.5 years. Probably 2.5 years. 

I can't wait to see pictures KiWiStyle naija24


----------



## KiWiStyle

naija24 said:


> i seriously feel like big chopping this weekend. where should i get my big chop done? I found a few places but I dont' think I should pay more than $100 for a haircut. No way. I was thinking like a supercuts or hair cuttery. Where did yall do your big chop? I am not confident enough to do it by myself.
> 
> I'd like to pay like 30 bucks. LOL



The last time I paid to get my hair done was in July for my last relaxer and even then it was my sister's family discount.  I easily justified paying $125 for my BC to my DH...

.."I could go back to getting my hair done bi-monthly if this is a problem for you", Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## naija24

KiWiStyle said:


> The last time I paid to get my hair done was in July for my last relaxer and even then it was my sister's family discount.  I easily justified paying $125 for my BC to my DH...  .."I could go back to getting my hair done bi-monthly if this is a problem for you", Lol.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My bf isn't happy about my haircut what so ever. The only thing making him not go crazy is that 1) my hair will be long enough to weave up I REALLY don't like it and 2) I'll straighten it for special occasions.


----------



## naija24

GettingKinky said:


> Everyone is BCing. I'm way too chicken to cut my hair. I'll be here at least another 1.5 years. Probably 2.5 years.  I can't wait to see pictures KiWiStyle naija24



GettingKinky I think it's because if you really want to be natural right NOW, why wait? I planned to be a long term transitioner but I thought "what for? For my bf who won't be happy regardless or my coworkers who may say something ignorant?"  

God forbid a woman cuts her hair. It's ridiculous. But I've been through worse and like I've seen the last 4 times I've big chopped, it always grows back.


----------



## KiWiStyle

naija24 said:


> KiWiStyle how many months have you transitioned?



I'm six months post today with 2.5-3.5" a natural hair. 

I hope your hair grows on him soon.  I 40 and married so I don't care, Lol...plus my DH encouraged natural hair.  We agreed never to relax DD's hair, he thinks relaxer chemicals is what makes us women crazy, lbvs.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Everyone is BCing. I'm way too chicken to cut my hair. I'll be here at least another 1.5 years. Probably 2.5 years.
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures KiWiStyle naija24



GettingKinky my hair was being texlaxed for a few years and over the last year or so my hair in the back has been breaking off in droves, it looks like a cats been chewing on it.  I had a 2 inch patch in the center-back with some some parts hiting almost BSL.   The front and sides were really long.   I just got fed up because I kept having to cut my hair to Even it out so I said forget it, no more chemicals and wanted to start from scratch.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## naija24

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm six months post today with 2.5-3.5" a natural hair.
> 
> I hope your hair grows on him soon.  I 40 and married so I don't care, Lol...plus my DH encouraged natural hair.  We agreed never to relax DD's hair, he thinks relaxer chemicals is what makes us women crazy, lbvs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I hope it does as well. I think he just never dated a woman with my hair texture. or thinks that its okay for women to wear weave pretty much forever. whatever. My appointment is scheduled. He knows. He made a huge fuss that I changed the date from March to tomorrow but oh well. I'm actually really excited.

He'll be happy when he sees that I'm closer to APL after a few months. I'm already neck length in the back.


----------



## KiWiStyle

naija24 said:


> I hope it does as well. I think he just never dated a woman with my hair texture. or thinks that its okay for women to wear weave pretty much forever. whatever. My appointment is scheduled. He knows. He made a huge fuss that I changed the date from March to tomorrow but oh well. I'm actually really excited.
> 
> He'll be happy when he sees that I'm closer to APL after a few months. I'm already neck length in the back.



I'm happy for you, its an exciting time!  Don't let anyone take that joy from you.  Last night I actually got giddy when I stopped for a moment to think that in less than 24 hours I will be all natural for the first time in almost 30 years and I finally get to see my texture instead of guessing which by the way, I still don't know, Lol.  I can't wait to see pics if you're planning to share!! naija24

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> My BC appointment is tomorrow, wish me luck guys!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Good Luck, Kiwi!  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Cattypus1

niaja24 and KiWiStyle I'm married, like Kiwi and like Kiwi I haven't seen my natural hair for more than 30 years.  I had no idea what my hair would look like and more importantly, my DH had NEVER seen my natural hair.  He has been so supportive even though I know sometimes my hair looks crazy.  It's not for lack of trying but I'm trying to unlearn what it has taken me 30+ years to learn.  Don't be discouraged, you can do it... it's just hair! Here is a pic of me pre and post BC:




Wasn't the hair I've always dreamed of but it is a full head of hair and I'm good with that.


----------



## Coilystep

Cattypus1 said:


> niaja24 and KiWiStyle I'm married, like Kiwi and like Kiwi I haven't seen my natural hair for more than 30 years.  I had no idea what my hair would look like and more importantly, my DH had NEVER seen my natural hair.  He has been so supportive even though I know sometimes my hair looks crazy.  It's not for lack of trying but I'm trying to unlearn what it has taken me 30+ years to learn.  Don't be discouraged, you can do it... it's just hair! Here is a pic of me pre and post BC:  Wasn't the hair I've always dreamed of but it is a full head of hair and I'm good with that.


  ITA I didn't know what I what my hair was going to look like once I chopped.  I can say I would have been happy with any texture to tell you the truth. I have enjoyed learning what my hair can do. I enjoy doing my hair now. When I was permed I didn't do my own hair my skill set only consisted of wrapping my hair up at night for bed and taking it down. I never washed or permed it myself. I had no desire to learn either. My natural hair is different I'm trying to learn how to do everything. I would have never thought I would be wetting my hair everyday and styling it everyday. I permed hair intimidated me my natural doesn't. So good luck with your bc's this weekend I can't wait to see them.


----------



## sharifeh

I can't wait to see everyone's hair.   I have to say this journey is a lot more emotionally taxing than I ever thought. Or maybe I'm just too attached to my hair I dunno


----------



## havilland

Y'all are good...it didn't even occur to me to talk to my DH about my transition. I just did it. He just watched.  Never said a word about it. 

Wigs...weaves.... The bun I practically lived in for 2 and half years ....He never even asked me about my hair and it didn't occur to me to say anything to him. 

I guess I should see that as a good thing. I feel for ladies who get so much stress from their men.  That must be a hard thing to deal with while you are trying to figure out your way with being natural and deciding what you really want. 

I'm sending hugs to each of you.  I can't imagine dealing with that type of stress AND single strand knots AND demarcation lines...

Side note: mahogany curls on you tube has a chat with her husband and his take on the natural hair movement from man's perspective. Check it and see if perhaps you would like to share it with your guys.  Maybe hearing from a male perspective will help.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I did it y'all!!!  Sorry but I gotta bounce out of here!



Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats! KiWiStyle


----------



## PlainJane

sharifeh said:


> I can't wait to see everyone's hair.   I have to say this journey is a lot more emotionally taxing than I ever thought. Or maybe I'm just too attached to my hair I dunno


I agree. I'm way too attached to my hair. I don't have long hair by lhcf standards but I do not feel cute/feminine whatsoever without my hair. I guess that's something I have to eventually get over.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I did it y'all!!!  Sorry but I gotta bounce out of here!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Just too dang cute!  Love it!  Welcome.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> niaja24 and KiWiStyle I'm married, like Kiwi and like Kiwi I haven't seen my natural hair for more than 30 years.  I had no idea what my hair would look like and more importantly, my DH had NEVER seen my natural hair.  He has been so supportive even though I know sometimes my hair looks crazy.  It's not for lack of trying but I'm trying to unlearn what it has taken me 30+ years to learn.  Don't be discouraged, you can do it... it's just hair! Here is a pic of me pre and post BC:
> 
> Wasn't the hair I've always dreamed of but it is a full head of hair and I'm good with that.



I love your words of wisdom, it really is just hair but most of us get there sooner than later.  For me it was later, Lol.  You and your hair are beautiful!  I'm thankful my husband is freakishly supportive too!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

PlainJane said:


> I agree. I'm way too attached to my hair. I don't have long hair by lhcf standards but I do not feel cute/feminine whatsoever without my hair. I guess that's something I have to eventually get over.



I don't know if its that you're way too attached to your hair, I think you just prefer long hair.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with transitioning long term to maintain your length.  Everything isn't for everybody.  I swore I wouldn't attempt to go natural until I was at least 50...I'm 40.  If you decide to continue your journey long term, short term or completely abort the mission and relax again, its really OK.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Thank you all for the complimemts, it really does help build my confidence.  Group Hug!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

CONGRATS KiWiStyle & Cattypus1. Yall both look fabulous!!!


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> I did it y'all!!! Sorry but I gotta bounce out of here!
> 
> View attachment 289011
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


 
OT: But your house is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your tree looks divine.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> OT: But your house is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your tree looks divine.



pelohello thank you soo much!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

pelohello said:


> CONGRATS KiWiStyle & Cattypus1. Yall both look fabulous!!!


Thank you.  It has been an adventure.


----------



## trclemons

KiWiStyle said:


> I did it y'all!!!  Sorry but I gotta bounce out of here!
> 
> View attachment 289011
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


Work it lady!  You and your hair are too cute.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

trclemons said:


> Work it lady!  You and your hair are too cute.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Awe shucks, thank you so kindly! trclemons

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## havilland

KiWiStyle said:


> I did it y'all!!!  Sorry but I gotta bounce out of here!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



You're beautiful!  I love your cut. Very classy and stylish. The short hair looks good on u.


----------



## KiWiStyle

havilland said:


> You're beautiful!  I love your cut. Very classy and stylish. The short hair looks good on u.



havilland you're so sweet, thank you!!  I'm actually very surprised how much I'm loving the look on me!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## naija24

KiWiStyle said:


> I did it y'all!!!  Sorry but I gotta bounce out of here!
> 
> View attachment 289011
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



KiWiStyle AHDLAFMDKALF;MDAF;ANFKA; it's gorgeous!! I love it!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KiWiStyle

YOU LOOK FIERCE HUNTY!


----------



## naija24

is there a term for someone who never big chops but doesn't consider themselves natural?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

naija24

I thought you were going to BC soon? What changed?


----------



## naija24

EnExitStageLeft said:


> naija24
> 
> I thought you were going to BC soon? What changed?



Explanation here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20918237&postcount=26687


----------



## almond eyes

naija24 said:


> Explanation here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20918237&postcount=26687



I can understand you, the BC is not for everyone. You really have to get a handle of your hair especially if you have not had it short in a long time. Lots of men get very upset over any discussions of cutting or trimming hair and I think this goes across all cultures. My dad is Nigerian and my mother has SL hair that is natural and thick and whenever my mother has to go to the salon and they want to trim her hair Dad doesn't like it at all.

Right now, I am not in a relationship but I am eager to get past this intermediary stage. I pretty much have been known to not stick to any particular hairstyle so I don't have any hair crutches. Most of the men who are attracted to me don't really care about my hair length. The guy I had a massive crush on saw my BC in July and I was gobsmacked that he told me that it was my best hairstyle and my signature was my relaxed APL hair in a bun and long extension braids in the past. 

I have friends who have boyfriends and husbands who have only seen them with weave, extension braids or SL hair relaxed and they would love to BC but they get terrified at the reactions when they bring it up.

You can still have healthy natural hair and not BC and you can still grow it long. It all requires patience and knowing your hair.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## naija24

almond_eyes

yes, i think i would have loved to BC still, but if BF wasn't going to be on board, then I just can't be on board. the longer I date him, the more our decisions kind of intertwine. He can't go on any trips or even man-dates with the guys without at least telling me or having me on board with it. With me, he's big on hair. I just have to respect that as his woman. 

I'm still going natural. I'm just gonna long term transition. Trim the relaxed hair (if I feel like it) bit by bit or heat train. Whichever. And idk, this kind of presents a new challenge. I'd like to see how long my hair can grow from here.


----------



## coolsista-paris

in washed my hair the same way as laSt week. it came out soft again ( cantu shea leave in is officially my staple for keeping my hair soft and moisturized )             sorry if they are upside down. that is something injust cant figure out.  son first pic: damp hair (see those relaxed ends) second pic: tension blow dried  third pic: tension bol dried (back view) oh in also dusted all over ( even trimmed some areas with more lenght cut off)  the pics of a brush were for a test ( i cant erase them) :-/

oh and , im 12 months and a half in transition. ;-)


----------



## Lissa0821

I am transitioning to natural and I am about 40 weeks post relaxer. My last relaxer touchup was February 27.  I experienced a lot of breakage in the early stages so the crown of my head is completely natural.  I keep my hair neck length and wear it tightly curled or in a half wigs. 

I haven't decided when I will be cutting the rest of my relaxed ends, it's really not that much but I make it work.

I want to color my hair but I am nervous because I have gotten my hair to such a healthy place but my greys seems to be increasing daily.


----------



## Guinan

coolsista-paris said:


> in washed my hair the same way as laSt week. it came out soft again ( cantu shea leave in is officially my staple for keeping my hair soft and moisturized )                  sorry if they are upside down. that is something injust cant figure out.  son first pic: damp hair (see those relaxed ends) second pic: tension blow dried  third pic: tension bol dried (back view) oh in also dusted all over ( even trimmed some areas with more lenght cut off)  the pics of a brush were for a test ( i cant erase them) :-/
> 
> oh and , im 12 months and a half in transition. ;-)



Wow that's a lot of new growth! !!


----------



## Honey Bee

Current pics:

Hair is mostly dry with damp roots. In pic #3, I was doing a gel experiment. The left is Sally's Biotera Styling Gel, the right is KCCC. It's sticking straight up so I could photograph against a good background.

And please excuse the wire hanger. SO won't throw them away. He'd also never seen Mommy Dearest.  Despite my masterful re-enactment of the film, nothing will change his cold, cold heart.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt, southerncitygirl ^^^


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> You're almost there! Barely any relaxed ends left. How much longer till u feel comfy chopping? I love your curls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> Wow that's a lot of new growth! !!



if you consider it is the  that is exciting! im happy then. i was a slower grower for some time  in my opinion.

i have noticed that my nails are longer and stronger too now.

the changes since february this year:  i stopped birth control pill in february after over 8 years taking them .

since april: i started a new job and i started working out (something i had not done in at least 7 years, except for dancing hope or out with friends)....

less stress


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> Current pics:  Hair is mostly dry with damp roots. In pic #3, I was doing a gel experiment. The left is Sally's Biotera Styling Gel, the right is KCCC. It's sticking straight up so I could photograph against a good background.  And please excuse the wire hanger. SO won't throw them away. He'd also never seen Mommy Dearest.  Despite my masterful re-enactment of the film, nothing will change his cold, cold heart.



almost no relaxer left! i love this Wiry strands


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> You're almost there! Barely any relaxed ends left. How much longer till u feel comfy chopping? I love your curls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





coolsista-paris said:


> almost no relaxer left! i love this Wiry strands



Thank y'all! I love it too, it's just what I imagined. 

But I'm sorry @Britt, I'ma need a lot more length. Look at all that _shrinkage_!   I'ma try to make it to my birthday at least, maybe I'll get a spring growth spurt.


----------



## KiWiStyle

naija24 said:


> KiWiStyle AHDLAFMDKALF;MDAF;ANFKA; it's gorgeous!! I love it!!



naija24 thank you soon much!  I just read your post about postponing your BC.  It'll be great when you do and I agree, your BFs opinion matter.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl

Dem curls Honey Bee, just gorg!!!


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Thank y'all! I love it too, it's just what I imagined.
> 
> But I'm sorry @Britt, I'ma need a lot more length. Look at all that _shrinkage_!   I'ma try to make it to my birthday at least, maybe I'll get a spring growth spurt.




Honey Bee Awww lol! Well you've been hanging in quite a while already so keep on going. Shrinkage is a beast.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm thinking about big chopping in the summer.  I'll be about 20 months post and maybe enough natural hair I'll feel comfortable enough to cut the relax ends off


----------



## sharifeh

I'm like 16.5 months post - I'm almost at the point where you chopped Britt 

I have my hair cut into a bob and there are no more relaxed ends in the back
There is still a lot of relaxed hair in the front- which I'm guessing is going to take awhile to grow out- when my hair is wet the relaxed hair just looks like sparse strings....


Hopefully I can wear my hair straight or stretched until the natural hair is at a length I'm comfortable with- shrinkage does scare me


----------



## PlainJane

Now that I'm 1 year post, bunning doesn't work for me unless my hair is straight prior to bunning. The pulling I'm doing to get a decent looking bun is causing too much tension on my edges and crown. I also noticed breakage near where I place the pony tail holder. I'm going to try another rollerset to see how smooth I can get my hair. Practice makes perfect so hopefully I can have it down before I chop next year.


----------



## Honey Bee

I'll be 18 mos post January 5th. _*deep breath* _I can't believe I made it this long.


----------



## shyekiera

My original goal was to chop at the new year,  but now since managing my hair has gotten easier,  i just might change my mind. ..


----------



## GettingKinky

I told myself I would chop off my bonelaxed ends in January. I'm not sure if I'm going to follow through. I'm too chicken to chop off 3 inches.


----------



## divachyk

KiWiStyle Cattypus1, you two look amazing!


----------



## PlainJane

I saw a few childhood pictures this weekend and I need to recommit to this hair journey thing. My mom used to use water and grease on my hair and somehow managed to have it grow down my back. I was natural back then and my hair took a turn when she started relying on salons to do my hair and give me the worst relaxers. 
I really want to be fully natural APL by the end of 2015.


----------



## sharifeh

PlainJane said:


> I saw a few childhood pictures this weekend and I need to recommit to this hair journey thing. My mom used to use water and grease on my hair and somehow managed to have it grow down my back. I was natural back then and my hair took a turn when she started relying on salons to do my hair and give me the worst relaxers. I really want to be fully natural APL by the end of 2015.



PlainJane 

Me too girl 

My hair was HL with pink lotion 
Relaxers and salons killed and broke my hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera

sharifeh said:


> PlainJane
> 
> Me too girl
> 
> My hair was HL with pink lotion
> Relaxers and salons killed and broke my hair!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just rediscovered pink lotion lol


----------



## PlainJane

MsDee14 said:


> Napp Sure:  Fusionofcultures- http://youtu.be/hU8OifeFREM xmaneeventx-  http://youtu.be/YbfB8Zi09WI mstiaradean- http://youtu.be/Cjg6SQnSLkE blessedtresses- http://youtu.be/T6JgPc-JGIU  If I remember more, I will add to the post.



Okay, now I'm ready to chop. The good thing is these ladies were about 2 years post so let me keep pushing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Im bc'in this weekend. I've decided to let go all that i don't want or need going into the next year. My relaxed ends are one of them.

Im going to bc and go right back to wigs


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Im bc'in this weekend. I've decided to let go all that i don't want or need going into the next year. My relaxed ends are one of them.  Im going to bc and go right back to wigs




Weeee
Very exciting!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I was going to cut off all my bonelaxed ends today, but after making the first snip I chickened out. It was a lot of hair (~3 inches) and I was having a hard time seeing the demarcation between the texlaxed and bonelaxed hair. 

Maybe I'll let my stylist do it when I see her in Feb. Then I think I'll let my hair grow to WL and then slowly get rid of my texlaxed hair.


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Im bc'in this weekend. I've decided to let go all that i don't want or need going into the next year. My relaxed ends are one of them.
> 
> Im going to bc and go right back to wigs



I think I might too. Especially since I'm getting a sew in anyways


----------



## trclemons

GettingKinky said:


> I was going to cut off all my bonelaxed ends today, but after making the first snip I chickened out. It was a lot of hair (~3 inches) and I was having a hard time seeing the demarcation between the texlaxed and bonelaxed hair.
> 
> Maybe I'll let my stylist do it when I see her in Feb. Then I think I'll let my hair grow to WL and then slowly get rid of my texlaxed hair.


Your hair is gorg!!!


----------



## HappywithJC723

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Im bc'in this weekend. I've decided to let go all that i don't want or need going into the next year. My relaxed ends are one of them.
> 
> Im going to bc and go right back to wigs



I was thinking about this too. I'm only 8 months post relaxer but I just don't have the time and the energy to deal with the transition anymore. Between dh's work schedule and an active 1 year old, I just can't do it anymore! I need to be either all the way relaxed or all the way natural, and I want to stick with my goal of being natural.


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Im bc'in this weekend. I've decided to let go all that i don't want or need going into the next year. My relaxed ends are one of them.  Im going to bc and go right back to wigs


Girl, that hair of yours is beautiful and appears to grow so fast.  I can't imagine that you don't already have more natural hair than you do relaxed.  Happy chopping!


----------



## bebezazueta

What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?


----------



## shyekiera

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?



Im 12 months and can't decide what to do


----------



## bebezazueta

shyekiera said:


> Im 12 months and can't decide what to do



Do what's best for you lady.   For some reason I am not experiencing any breakage at line of demarcation. And I am too lazy to not have a bun as an option all the time.


----------



## GettingKinky

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?



I'm 6 months post and I plan to keep going until 36 months.


----------



## rileypak

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?



You're not alone bebezazueta 
I'm 13 or 14 months post right now and I plan to still go to at least 24+ months. 
Unless one wash day before then I suddenly have like 1/2" of relaxed ends left or something


----------



## PlainJane

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?


I'm still holding on. I can't say the same about my relaxed ends though. I've experienced so much breakage in the back you would think I gave myself a mini chop already. I would like to grow until my natural hair is APL.


----------



## sharifeh

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?


 bebezazueta   I'm past 16 months and I'm still holding on. My hair has relaxed ends in the front- but the back is pretty much all natural - I'm planning to go until the front grows in  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?



I'm still holding on. I'll be 14 months post on  January 3rd


----------



## bebezazueta

What a relief!  Thanks ladies for responding and still holding on with me!


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle Cattypus1, you two look amazing!



divachyk thank you!  Still getting to know my strands, Lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Congrats to any new BC'ers and good luck to those planning to BC soon!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on in here?!  I'm 16 months post and still holding on. Is anyone still holding on with me?



16 months as well but not sure of what I'm doing right now. Staying weaved up for now


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> I just rediscovered pink lotion lol



PlainJane

girls i forgot that used to exist!!!!!! lol

how is i working for you? 

my aunts used to put either pink lotion or blue magic or vaseline..... i was natural when young and with bsl and wl hair .....

what the heck happened????! i know it started to all break when i had my first relaxer at 9 years old......


----------



## coolsista-paris

bebezazueta said:


> Do what's best for you lady.   For some reason I am not experiencing any breakage at line of demarcation. And I am too lazy to not have a bun as an option all the time.



this is me. im now 13 months post and the option of wearing a bun is saving me! im too lazy to do much. 
i will try braiding or doing something this month but..... i will see, nothing sure yet


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> PlainJane
> 
> girls i forgot that used to exist!!!!!! lol
> 
> how is i working for you?
> 
> my aunts used to put either pink lotion or blue magic or vaseline..... i was natural when young and with bsl and wl hair .....
> 
> what the heck happened????! i know it started to all break when i had my first relaxer at 9 years old......



My hair was always thick and long too... it really does help keep my hair moisturized. . It's so heavy though I only use it when my hair is braided dow somrn or needs some weight


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

......Words cannot explain how good I feel. 

I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!











I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT! 

Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.


----------



## caliscurls

EnExitStageLeft

Heeeeeey! Congrats, it looks great!!! Big chopping when and only when you're ready makes a huge difference and does set you free!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

CaliCurls

Thanks Girl! Its definitely a freeing experience. I just so gosh darn good right now.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft

Beautiful!  Are you going to play with it by styling etc. or continue to hide it?  If so, I can't wait to see your styles!


----------



## ronie

@enexitstageft
Congrats chica. Look at all that hang time already. Can't wait to see you style your hair. It does feel good to BC.


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft, 

Congrats on your BC!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

Thanks luv . As for styling I already made a commitment to the Wig Challenge 2015, so for right now I'm going back under wigs. I have a personal mission to get back to BSL before 2015 is over. So I may be wigging for a while. 

ronie

Thanks hun!


----------



## ScorpioLove

almond eyes said:


> ScorpioLove, You do not have bad hair. God does not intend us to feel that way about our hair. Our hair was meant to be seen in it's full glory. whether it is long or short. What ever you decide it will be okay. If you decide to relax then cool and if it doesn't work out you can always transition again or do the BC or like me be a rebel and shave it off. and start over
> 
> One of the issues we face are the styling options when transitioning and Chopping and the dryness. I won't lie to you that getting to know and understand your hair is not a one month process for many women it can take from one year to three years. Many of us have never seen our natural hair since we were young and others of us had been living in hair extensions and not really caring for our own hair. I promise you that when you are ready to make a commitment to your hair and to get to understand and cherish her, she will blossom on you. There are no short cuts though. And understand that for women who have transitioned many times I have learned that relaxers are not short cuts either, my best friend who has apl relaxed hair that is thick is always complaining about having to go to the hair salon to get protein treatments weekly and her fear about her damaged ends and over processing and under processing.
> 
> If your hair did well with relaxers then by all means go back to it, but if your hair didn't do well with relaxers and you had thinning and breakage issues, you may end up repeating the same cycle that I did for years, with transitioning, big chopping, natural and braid extensions and back to relaxers. To me a very unhealthy process.
> 
> But let me ask what is your current regiment?
> 
> Good luck with your decision.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Thank you for your kind words and I understand what youre saying 
I always use my phone so I never see any mentions. 

right now I washing every 2/3 weeks because I cannot bear to deal with my hair any more than that right now. CON detangling shampoo to wash, CHI Keratin as protein and biosilk moisturizing condish as a DC. I use a leave in every day and generally I'm under a wig. That is the only reason i have not yet buzzed my hair bald. I like straight hair and my problem was breakage and thinness with my relaxed hair. 

my natural hair is very fine so it just breaks and hates being on my head 


My relaxed hair grew to about bsl relaxed and I don't want it shorter than that. I haven't done anything to my hair yet except stay in my wig. I hate weave so much. I want to look and feel pretty everyday, I just want long flowing thick hair


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats!!! EnExitStageLeft

It looks great.


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.  I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!  I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!  Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.



Looking good! Congrats on your BC! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@GettingKinky xu93texas Flyyygirll2
Thanks hun!


----------



## Coilystep

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.  I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!  I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!  Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.


 EnExitStageLeft it looks great. It is a very freeing experience. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## almond eyes

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.
> 
> I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!
> 
> View attachment 291757
> 
> View attachment 291759
> 
> View attachment 291761
> 
> View attachment 291763
> 
> View attachment 291765
> 
> I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!
> 
> Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.



I love it. Beautiful hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I know it is often not easy to go ahead and BC so congrats. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Froreal3

You have a lot of hair! Congrats EnExitStageLeft. Love your curls.


----------



## almond eyes

ScorpioLove said:


> Thank you for your kind words and I understand what youre saying
> I always use my phone so I never see any mentions.
> 
> right now I washing every 2/3 weeks because I cannot bear to deal with my hair any more than that right now. CON detangling shampoo to wash, CHI Keratin as protein and biosilk moisturizing condish as a DC. I use a leave in every day and generally I'm under a wig. That is the only reason i have not yet buzzed my hair bald. I like straight hair and my problem was breakage and thinness with my relaxed hair.
> 
> my natural hair is very fine so it just breaks and hates being on my head
> 
> 
> My relaxed hair grew to about bsl relaxed and I don't want it shorter than that. I haven't done anything to my hair yet except stay in my wig. I hate weave so much. I want to look and feel pretty everyday, I just want long flowing thick hair




You may need a Komaza analysis if you can stand the results. Sounds like you need to go back to a weekly shampoo regiment which includes a protein treatment and a DC treatment afterwards.

If your hair is very dry, try water rinsing in the shower for about five to ten minutes to saturate your hair and then use your stylers. Your hair may need the water plus the styler, product alone may not be giving your hair enough moisture especially if you have densely packed strands like mine. 

Use a seamless comb for detangling wet hair (not dry) but also incorporate finger detangling for dry hair. I have fine hair and I only use seamless combs. 

Be careful with protective styles that may cause mechanical damage and can suck moisture out of your hair like extension braids and nylon wig caps.

Be mindful of your products and gear towards products that have a proper ph balance.

You may have to do a few mild trims to get things back on track.

I know it is not easy, but no pain no gain. 

Good luck let us know.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.
> 
> I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!
> 
> I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!
> 
> Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.



I started. ..


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera said:


> I started. ..



Ask why I'm over here giddy. GIRL WE'LL BE BIG CHOP TWINS .

How far along are you? Are you doing it yourself? 

MANNNNN I'm so excited for you. Big chopping is so liberating. I thought people exaggerating when they said that but . Its the gods honest truth.


----------



## HappywithJC723

EnExitStageLeft congrats! Your hair looks good. 

OAN: After my wash session today I'm thinking I will probably BC either at the end of this month or next month. I just don't have the time or patience and I'm thinking I'm doing more harm than good. Also, I'm so tired of the negative comments from my mom about my hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

HappywithJC723

Awww thanks hun! Also, what type of things was she saying?


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft CONGRATS!  Your hair is beautiful!  I hope you'll still hang out with us here. I learned a lot from you.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta

Oh honey, I'm here for good. Its like the local hang out for sitioner's/naturals. 

I can't wait for your BC .


----------



## HappywithJC723

EnExitStageLeft said:


> HappywithJC723
> 
> Awww thanks hun! Also, what type of things was she saying?



You're welcome! 

I was talking about cutting my relaxed ends off and she kept saying "I don't think you're going to like it and your hair probably won't curl up the way Janelle's (my dd) does." It was so annoying! My mom has gorgeous hair, but her knowledge on healthy hair practices baffles me. The other day I advised her to use some of my clarifying shampoo to clarify her hair, because she had went to the salon and the stylist used some type of product on her hair that made it hard to the touch. She told me she didn't want to clarify her hair because it would take her color out and strip her relaxer. I have to keep in mind that my mom rarely does her own hair. She goes to the salon 80-90% of the time. She's been doing this for years, and she's very old school. Also this is the same woman who gives me the side eye because I expressed that I will not be putting a relaxer in my dd's hair. Smh....


----------



## Daernyris

EnExitStageLeft
congratulations, beautiful progress


----------



## Nazaneen

Nazaneen said:


> Been a little over three months since my last touch up .
> i dont feel extremely dedicated to this transition but i do want to do it.



so now i'm over 4 mths post. not noticing much of a difference except that my hair tangles less when i shampoo but that tangling tapered off a while ago.
for a long period after a relaxer i get dreadful tangling at the roots from shampooing.
So glad that's over.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

happywithcj723

My mom was the same way when I went natural for the first time in 09. I overlooked her. I love her, but when it comes to my hair her opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Cattypus1

Congrats!  Love your hair, as always!  Totally agree with you on the decision being the best thing for me at the time a I did it.   Work it, girl!


----------



## baddison

@EnExitStageLeft   you look marvelous!!  how long did you transition?  I'm currently at 13months post, holding on until about 24months.  You have a lot of natural hair length.  It looks great.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1

Thanks Luv

baddison

Thanks hun ! I was a full 20 months post when I bc'ed.


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ask why I'm over here giddy. GIRL WE'LL BE BIG CHOP TWINS .
> 
> How far along are you? Are you doing it yourself?
> 
> MANNNNN I'm so excited for you. Big chopping is so liberating. I thought people exaggerating when they said that but . Its the gods honest truth.



Girl I did about half my head. .. and I love my hair now that I've learned to take care of it!!!!!  

I'm doing it myself. .


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.  I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!  I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!  Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.



That's fabulous!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so proud!!!!  

You look amazing!   Wooohoooo!!!

I hope u come hang out in the Flexible Natural thread too.  I'd love your input.  

Congrats, Chica.  Happy happy joy joy!!!


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I'm not transitioning but I am doing a long-term stretch. I'm struggling with matted knots forming in the crown no matter how well I pre-detangle. Thankfully, I only get about 2-3 knots per wash day but still, it's annoying having to pick them apart. I not only pre-detangle but I also shower detangle but they still find a way to form. Anyone dealing/dealt with this and have ways to combat this?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Try moisturizing/sealing  the area heavily in that area. I've found that the more I keep my nape (my tangle prone area) moisturized the less likely I am to experience tangling slash matting. Also, try putting a slippy conditioner in the area during pre-detangling. That way the slip will prevent it from intertwining. 

havilland

Thanks Hun 

I remember contacting you several times about transitioning. You were always so positive and I seriously appreciate it.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks EnExitStageLeft! I just read you will be BCing. I'd love to see pics...did I miss them? I bet you look fly & gorgeous. ETA: Found them.  GORGEOUS as predicted!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Awww thanks hun! . I'm loving it thus far . How long do you plan to stretch?


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  Try moisturizing/sealing  the area heavily in that area. I've found that the more I keep my nape (my tangle prone area) moisturized the less likely I am to experience tangling slash matting. Also, try putting a slippy conditioner in the area during pre-detangling. That way the slip will prevent it from intertwining.  havilland  Thanks Hun  I remember contacting you several times about transitioning. You were always so positive and I seriously appreciate it.



I gotcha back anytime you need.  That's what big sisters do.


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I'm not transitioning but I am doing a long-term stretch. I'm struggling with matted knots forming in the crown no matter how well I pre-detangle. Thankfully, I only get about 2-3 knots per wash day but still, it's annoying having to pick them apart. I not only pre-detangle but I also shower detangle but they still find a way to form. Anyone dealing/dealt with this and have ways to combat this?



How are you styling your hair during the week?

Do you wash in twists or braids or sections?

What's your deep condition regimen?

How often do you Moisturize?

When was your last protein treatment?


----------



## PlainJane

EnExitStageLeft Congrats on your BC! If I have that much hair at 20 months post then I would chop too, but the way my density is set up....smh

Does anyone have the secret to a great braidout?


----------



## GettingKinky

PlainJane said:


> EnExitStageLeft Congrats on your BC! If I have that much hair at 20 months post then I would chop too, but the way my density is set up....smh  Does anyone have the secret to a great braidout?



For me I get the best braidouts when I use a TON of product (oil+ conditioner works for me) on dry or slightly damp hair. I only use 2 sometimes 4 braids and I roll the ends on either silk covered foam rollers or a perm rod.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Officially 14 months post


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> Awww thanks hun! . I'm loving it thus far . How long do you plan to stretch?



EnExitStageLeft, indefinitely...just until it gets too much for me to handle. I'm 25 or 26 weeks post right now.

havilland...my answers are in blue. 


havilland said:


> How are you styling your hair during the week?
> Celie plaits because I'm wearing wigs.
> 
> Do you wash in twists or braids or sections?
> Sections. Tried braids but my hair mattes and tangles at the line of demarcation so sections is the only way I can get out of a wash section with less issues.
> 
> What's your deep condition regimen?
> Usually, weekly with heat or steam. I've skipped weeks here and there but I'm usually a once a weeker.
> 
> How often do you Moisturize?
> Twice daily with a spray moisturizer since I'm in plaits.
> 
> When was your last protein treatment?
> Yesterday. I use protein frequently.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Hmmm, you know that exactly how I started transitioning . You may end up natural yourself. 

As for you mattes and tangles. Do you seal after moisturizing? If not try sealing the areas where it mattes the most. Oil beats my tangles into submission. 

PlainJane

Thanks Luv . I'm happy to finally be done with transitoning.


----------



## Luprisi

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.
> 
> I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!
> 
> View attachment 291757
> 
> View attachment 291759
> 
> View attachment 291761
> 
> View attachment 291763
> 
> View attachment 291765
> 
> I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!
> 
> Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.



Beautiful!!!! I have a question for you, after transitioning for 20 months, can you put your hair in a ponytail? I'm 16 months post now and I want to BC when I can put my hair up in a ponytail. I'm thinking sometime this summer or fall.


----------



## havilland

divachyk

Sounds to me like you may need to do four plaits instead of two.  use the LOC method with a nice heavy butter or cream at the end. For example aloe juice, coconut or olive oil, sealed with a nice heavy butter like Shea or another cream moisturizer of choice. Seems like the top of the head is drying out from the wig. This happened to me before. 

Also, if you wear a stocking cap or wave cap under the wig, STOP.  Try a black silk bandana or scarf instead.  This worked wonders for me. 

You may also need to spritz the crown and baggy  just for an hour or so when u get home and take the wig off. 

Also consider the fact that the prods your relaxed hair likes, do not agree with your roots. You may need two sets of products.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  Hmmm, you know that exactly how I started transitioning . You may end up natural yourself.  As for you mattes and tangles. Do you seal after moisturizing? If not try sealing the areas where it mattes the most. Oil beats my tangles into submission.
> 
> Ain't that the truth ...my transition started as a long stretch that never ended too.  Lol!


----------



## Anonymous1

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm just joining in ladies. Decided today that i am serious about transitioning. I'm only two weeks post. I'm so excited





Anonymous1 said:


> Well i told a couple of people in real life and have been met with no so much support. I'm just going to keep my mouth shut and just do it. I have a few that are rooting for me though but the others are saying i'm obsessed with hair and i should stop. Blah Blah Blah



Gosh it seems like I wrote this just yesterday. It's going on 4 years now. And the same ones who didn't like it at first have went natural and asked/asks me for advice on what to do since my hair is so thick and healthy.


----------



## PlainJane

GettingKinky said:


> For me I get the best braidouts when I use a TON of product (oil+ conditioner works for me) on dry or slightly damp hair. I only use 2 sometimes 4 braids and I roll the ends on either silk covered foam rollers or a perm rod.


Are you cornrowing or using loose braids?


----------



## GettingKinky

PlainJane said:


> Are you cornrowing or using loose braids?



I use loose braids- I wish I knew how to cornrow. Sometimes I will do french braids and then the roots match the rest of my length better, but that takes me a lot longer and I'm pretty lazy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Luprisi

Hey girl 

Yes, I can and it even hangs which is pretty amazing. I swore up and down it was going to be a struggletail .


----------



## divachyk

havilland said:


> divachyk
> 
> Sounds to me like you may need to do four plaits instead of two.  use the LOC method with a nice heavy butter or cream at the end. For example aloe juice, coconut or olive oil, sealed with a nice heavy butter like Shea or another cream moisturizer of choice. Seems like the top of the head is drying out from the wig. This happened to me before.
> 
> Also, if you wear a stocking cap or wave cap under the wig, STOP.  Try a black silk bandana or scarf instead.  This worked wonders for me.
> 
> You may also need to spritz the crown and baggy  just for an hour or so when u get home and take the wig off.
> 
> Also consider the fact that the prods your relaxed hair likes, do not agree with your roots. You may need two sets of products.



havilland, I wear 8-10 plaits, sorry for the confusion. My hair never feels dry throughout the week. Matter fact, it feels nice and hydrated. However, my crown is the driest part of my hair, generally speaking. Plus, the knots happen right where I part my hair in sections so maybe I'm not detangling that area as well as I think. I wear a satin du-rag..stocking caps are too drying. I might have to do two sets of products for now. 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  Hmmm, you know that exactly how I started transitioning . You may end up natural yourself.  As for you mattes and tangles. Do you seal after moisturizing? If not try sealing the areas where it mattes the most. Oil beats my tangles into submission.
> 
> Ain't that the truth ...my transition started as a long stretch that never ended too.  Lol!



EnExitStageLeft, I don't seal my plaits throughout the week. I'll start doing that. Any recs on a good spray type oil? My plaits are pinned down to my head so rubbing oil over them would make them frizzy...that's why I don't seal. 

EnExitStageLeft havilland, never say never. My motivation to stretch came about for a variety of reasons...mainly, my Komaza Hair Analysis coupled with my sister being diagnosed with alopecia. Those are the main reasons I'm on relaxer hiatus right now.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Just get a Misto Oil Sprayer. That way you can make your own oil concoction.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft havilland, you two are a wealth of info!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I'm just trying tell you everything I can to keep your transition.....oops I mean....."stretch" .... as breezy as possible giggle.


----------



## divachyk

That's my girl :blowkiss: EnExitStageLeft


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft I have just now been able to see your hair! !!!   I still haven't brought myself to cutting the other half of my hair. ..yours is long. .. can u get a puff?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera 

I don't know if I can puff. I'm sure I can though. I've seen people do puffs with TWA's. As for not cutting....WHY?! What are you waiting for? Gon' head and chop them ends.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  Just get a Misto Oil Sprayer. That way you can make your own oil concoction.



Hey divachyk

I understand now. 
I think a sprayer or applicator bottle is what u need. This is what I was gonna suggest. Along with getting stronger products for that area.   It may take some extra effort for that area to catch up. I'm heavy handed in my crown area and lighter on the front of my hair where the curls are looser. 

Perhaps try prepping that area with oil overnight the night before wash day and also oil rinsing just on that section on wash day.  Those things helped me.


----------



## divachyk

havilland...ya know, I haven't oil rinsed since Komaza told me to stop doing natural inspired techniques and treat my hair like it's relaxed vs. natural. I haven't missed oil rinsing or other techniques but maybe my ng needs it whereas my length doesn't. Excellent!


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> havilland...ya know, I haven't oil rinsed since Komaza told me to stop doing natural inspired techniques and treat my hair like it's relaxed vs. natural. I haven't missed oil rinsing or other techniques but maybe my ng needs it whereas my length doesn't. Excellent!



When I was transitioning/long term stretching, I had to use two techniques and two sets of products.  My relaxed ends needed different stuff. Relaxed and natural...my strands are Picky divas.   LOL


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shyekiera  I don't know if I can puff. I'm sure I can though. I've seen people do puffs with TWA's. As for not cutting....WHY?! What are you waiting for? Gon' head and chop them ends.



She's your pusher...... Hahahahahaa


----------



## shyekiera

havilland said:


> She's your pusher...... Hahahahahaa



Right. .. lol


----------



## divachyk

havilland said:


> When I was transitioning/long term stretching, I had to use two techniques and two sets of products.  My relaxed ends needed different stuff. Relaxed and natural...my strands are Picky divas.   LOL



My hair shonuf can be picky so yeah, I'mma have to do that same it seems havilland.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> havilland...ya know, I haven't oil rinsed since Komaza told me to stop doing natural inspired techniques and treat my hair like it's relaxed vs. natural. I haven't missed oil rinsing or other techniques but maybe my ng needs it whereas my length doesn't. Excellent!


  I just do an oil prepoo/treatment. I use the oil to detangle and soften my hair before I shampoo. You know I am big on shampooing hair. I don't do the oil rinses. That helps a lot with the new growth and relaxed ends.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I just do an oil prepoo/treatment. I use the oil to detangle and soften my hair before I shampoo. You know I am big on shampooing hair. I don't do the oil rinses. That helps a lot with the new growth and relaxed ends.



shortdub78 I actually do an overnight oil pre-poo and a wash day conditioner pre-poo but the same occurs. Oil rinsing worked great for me so I may try that again on the ng only.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 I actually do an overnight oil pre-poo and a wash day conditioner pre-poo but the same occurs. Oil rinsing worked great for me so I may try that again on the ng only.


  I need to not stray from my detangler either.


----------



## divachyk

So, here's my process shortdub78 --- oil my hair really good and let it sit for a while. I then spray with Mane and Tail and detangle really good. I braid my hair in 4 sections, put on a plastic cap and scarf for the night. The next day, I apply Komaza Pona (exfoliates scalp) to the scalp and a hydrating conditioner to the length. I let it all marinate for 30 mins to an hour under a plastic cap before shampooing.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> So, here's my process shortdub78 --- oil my hair really good and let it sit for a while. I then spray with Mane and Tail and detangle really good. I braid my hair in 4 sections, put on a plastic cap and scarf for the night. The next day, I apply Komaza Pona (exfoliates scalp) to the scalp and a hydrating conditioner to the length. I let it all marinate for 30 mins to an hour under a plastic cap before shampooing.


  that sounds good! I got some oil in my hair now. I wish somebody would come and wash my hair. I don't know why I didn't grab the detangler.


----------



## kellistarr

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.
> 
> I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!
> 
> 
> View attachment 291765
> 
> I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!
> 
> Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one
> the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.



You did so well with your transition.  Look at all that natural hair!  Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## divachyk

I'm on my way to help you shortdub78


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

kellistarr

Thanks so much!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

sharifeh said:


> bebezazueta   I'm past 16 months and I'm still holding on. My hair has relaxed ends in the front- but the back is pretty much all natural - I'm planning to go until the front grows in  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh yes I'm still here w/ u. Last touch up was Oct 2013

However, I have seen some areas of my hair w/ it's 100% natural and I'm loving the curls. I will not BC but I have a feeling I will be experimenting w/ this area.


----------



## Nightingale

My transitioning hair hasn't been giving me any problems. No breakage or dryness. At this point I'm just trying to get as much length as possible before I BC.


----------



## PlainJane

I tried finger detangling this wash day but I think this is something I'll have to save until the end of my transition. I only had success on the sections that add fully natural.


----------



## PlainJane

I have been watching wash n go tutorials for an hour... I didn't know there was an actual process. I thought you just wash it....and go  

I can't wait to go home and experiment with my natural section to see if I can get some curls to pop!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So it'll be 15 months on the 21st of Jan. Things are going great. I'm dealing with the transition by treating my hair like it's fully natural. My hair is longer than its ever been. I just think about  where it would have been if I didn't relax. I was to presumptuous. Thinking because I straightened and liked it I could relax to get more days out of a flat iron. But I really do nothing with my relaxed hair. With my natural hair I did wash and goes, braid outs. All of these fun styles. 

I want to transition for at least 2 yrs but maybe more. I can't wait to be natural again.


----------



## pearlific1

Hi ladies 

After 14 months of transitioning, I BC'd on a whim. 12/30/2014 to be exact. I felt nothing but pure excitement as I cut the last of my texlaxed hair from my head. After it was over, I looked in the mirror and immediately fell in love with my fro. In fact, I would run to the mirror for what seemed like  every 10 minutes just to stare at myself. I don't have any curls or coils just yet...I keep hearing they will show up soon so I am patiently waiting. 

I am currently wearing my hair in Marley twists just because I found that I just couldn't keep my hands out of my hair  and didn't want to deal with breakage just yet . While I had initially intended to transistion another year for more length since my hair grows somewhat slow, I am extremely happy that I went ahead and chopped so I can focus on gaining length this year.

Pics:

Relaxed days after joining LHCF the first time (early 2009). The ladies of the forum were so instrumental in helping me grow out my hair from NL:




Dec 2010




Dec 2011-I miss my long relaxed ponytail at times 




In 2012 I transitioned to texlax and eventually started transitioning to natural.

Dec 2014. BC before washing and slightly picked out. Sorry for the crappy phone pics:

So is this considered a TWA? I can pull my hair up in a tiny puff...













I will eventually take some wet hair pics once I figure out the appropriate products for my hair.

HHG!


----------



## beauti

*EnExitStageLeft yaaasssss hunty!!  *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pearlific1

You better werk! Your fro is to die for. Thats ALOT of hair for 14 months.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti 

Thanks hun!

If my puff looks half as good as yours, I'll be a happy camper .


----------



## pearlific1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pearlific1
> 
> You better werk! Your fro is to die for. Thats ALOT of hair for 14 months.



Really?? I thought I was lagging behind in the growth department. It will be interesting to see how huge my fro is by Dec. 

I will definitely continue to follow your progress since you're also natural now.


----------



## beauti

EnExitStageLeft said:


> beauti
> 
> Thanks hun!
> 
> If my puff looks half as good as yours, I'll be a happy camper .



*girl I can't wait to see all the styles you come up with! Your puffs will most definitely be on point *


----------



## divachyk

pearlific1.... it's so good to have you back. I missed you, girly! You helped me out a number of days with my relaxed hair. I love your hair. Congrats!!!!


----------



## pearlific1

divachyk said:


> pearlific1.... it's so good to have you back. I missed you, girly! You helped me out a number of days with my relaxed hair. I love your hair. Congrats!!!!



 hey chica! Thanks! I'm happy to see your hair thriving! It's so luscious


----------



## Honey Bee

_*sigh*_

Y'all gon make me bc!  

Ok, no hasty decisions. I just made 18 months post a few days ago. I'll re-assess at exactly 19 months (February 5). Our anniversary is Valentine's Day, should I wait? 

Just realized, I've bc'd several times before, but I never had a man when I did it so I'm not used to considering somebody else's opinion on this topic. Hmm. I care, but honestly, I'm more concerned about wth I'll do with it so short. I'ma have to think on this. :scratchch


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft  I am gonna finish up today


----------



## PlainJane

pearlific1 congrats on your BC! You don't look like a slow grower. You're a little ahead of me in the number of months post. How do you plan to style your hair? And wow to your relaxed pony tail!


----------



## pearlific1

PlainJane said:


> pearlific1 congrats on your BC! You don't look like a slow grower. You're a little ahead of me in the number of months post. How do you plan to style your hair? And wow to your relaxed pony tail!



Thank you! The BC was unplanned but I'm glad that it's finally out of the way 

I immediately noticed after my BC that manipulation would be a huge problem for me. I couldn't keep my hands out of my hair.  I would dampen my hair, twist, untwist, and style every couple of hours. To combat that, I installed Marley twists. I plan to leave them in for about a month, and then re-install for Feb and March. In April I will be getting a sew in since I will be in a wedding in May. After 5 months of PS, I will start experimenting with different natural styles like puffs, twists, etc. for the summer.


----------



## shyekiera

I did it. ..a year of growth


----------



## Honey Bee

I washed my hair yesterday and let it air dry free in preparation for a dry twist out. All I had in was some KCKT; it dried into a coily fro sort of thing. Now, earlier that day, I had been asking SO what he thought of me bc'ing, like, _immediately_, so I guess it was still on his mind. When he saw my fro, he was like, 'Oh, it's pretty. I like it. '


----------



## GettingKinky

I can't stop playing with the curlies at my nape (my hair is up in a bun). The hair there is about 4 inches long but it curls up and is one about an inch.  I didn't think I would have this much shrinkage.  Or that my curls could withstand me pulling on them and just generally messing with them.


----------



## sharifeh

pearlific1 congrats on. Your BC. 

Your relaxed ponytail is  awesome btw !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh said:


> pearlific1 congrats on. Your BC.  Your relaxed ponytail is  awesome btw !!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Hey Lady.  Did you ever decide what you were going to do about chi?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shyekiera

YASSSSSSS! Congrats mama! I love your color!


----------



## Evolving78

Trying to go for a 5-6 month stretch, but I don't know. Just taking it one day at a time. Transitioning to texlax is something else! My hair feels straight, easy to work with for the first 3 week after my touch. After that, it gets real out here! Plus I'm trying to make sure I have enough new growth for my crown area. I would like  2 inches of new growth, before I relax that area again. Think I might try the shea moisture smoothie stuff again.  I might get some QB detangling ghee if the health food store has some in stock. I like the elasta qp leave in, but I wanna try something else.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> Trying to go for a 5-6 month stretch, but I don't know. Just taking it one day at a time. Transitioning to texlax is something else! My hair feels straight, easy to work with for the first 3 week after my touch. After that, it gets real out here! Plus I'm trying to make sure I have enough new growth for my crown area. I would like  2 inches of new growth, before I relax that area again. Think I might try the shea moisture smoothie stuff again.  I might get some QB detangling ghee if the health food store has some in stock. I like the elasta qp leave in, but I wanna try something else.



If I'm on week 27, I know you can do it shortdub78


----------



## havilland

shyekiera said:


> I did it. ..a year of growth



Y'all are fabulous up in here!  You're hair looks lush. Yummy color too!  Congrats.


----------



## havilland

pearlific1 said:


> Really?? I thought I was lagging behind in the growth department. It will be interesting to see how huge my fro is by Dec.  I will definitely continue to follow your progress since you're also natural now.



Your growth is phenomenal!  Congrats on the chop.  I'm loving these pics.  Quite an accomplishment. 

Hey All You New Naturals: Come hang out in the Flexible Natural thread!  We would love your input.  (Yeah...I'm up in here recruiting...y'all are alumni now.   )

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=20991339


----------



## shyekiera

havilland said:


> Y'all are fabulous up in here!  You're hair looks lush. Yummy color too!  Congrats.



Girl I tried to take a wet pic bir my hair does super fast... it wasn't even stretched out


----------



## shyekiera

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shyekiera
> 
> YASSSSSSS! Congrats mama! I love your color!



Im gonna do another pic when I pic it out.. it dries and shrunk super fast


----------



## Honey Bee

Nowhere in my transition did I notice my relaxed hair stretching my natural hair. That may be true for those with long, dense, relaxed hair, or silkier natural textures, but it has not been my experience. My texlaxed hair was fine highly porous, and APL when I started my transition and my natural hair is too cottony to be weighed down by those little strands. 

(I can say this now since I have several 'test areas' where I've cut off whatever relaxed bits. They curl up just like the rest of it.)


----------



## CrysMelis

91 Weeks y'all!!!!! Did my first trim in about 3-4 years and it felt soooo good.  Didn't cut off much, but I definitely needed it.  Will do a DC and magnetic set tonight.  Curious to see how much better my sets are on trimmed hair.  My hair sits better when my hair is trimmed.


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> Nowhere in my transition did I notice my relaxed hair stretching my natural hair. That may be true for those with long, dense, relaxed hair, or silkier natural textures, but it has not been my experience. My texlaxed hair was fine highly porous, and APL when I started my transition and my natural hair is too cottony to be weighed down by those little strands.   (I can say this now since I have several 'test areas' where I've cut off whatever relaxed bits. They curl up just like the rest of it.)


  yeah my natural texture coils up! 



The relaxed ends don't stretch out nothing! That's why it's hard for me to stretch! I have two totally different textures going on and a distinctive line of demarcation.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> If I'm on week 27, I know you can do it shortdub78


  I can't believe it! I'm going to ride your coat tail through this! I'm going to get some braid removal spray, since it gives more slip than mane and tail detangler. I love mane and tail though! How is it going for you? Is it still smooth sailing?


----------



## bebezazueta

shortdub78 said:


> yeah my natural texture coils up!  The relaxed ends don't stretch out nothing! That's why it's hard for me to stretch! I have two totally different textures going on and a distinctive line of demarcation.



Beautiful coils!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I can't believe it! I'm going to ride your coat tail through this! I'm going to get some braid removal spray, since it gives more slip than mane and tail detangler. I love mane and tail though! How is it going for you? Is it still smooth sailing?



shortdub78 love your coils. Yes, ride me girl.  I never thought about braid spray. Exactly how would you use it? Things are going really well. I can't take all the credit...wigs got me here and is keeping things in check. I now wash every 2 weeks and that's working much better. Plus, I have more patience and time to gently work with my hair with doing it every 2 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 love your coils. Yes, ride me girl.  I never thought about braid spray. Exactly how would you use it? Things are going really well. I can't take all the credit...wigs got me here and is keeping things in check. I now wash every 2 weeks and that's working much better. Plus, I have more patience and time to gently work with my hair with doing it every 2 weeks.


  thank you! I may try to work my way up to 2 weeks! The braid removal spray is a detangler, but just more oily and doesn't dry like other detangler sprays. I used to use that to remove micro-braids and cornrows with extensions.


----------



## PlainJane

I'm pretty sure my hair texture is changing at the roots. I'm not sure if it's because of "scab hair". I experienced scab hair early in my transition on the sides of my head, but that was several months ago. Or could it be that my natural hair is somehow damaged and that's why my new growth coming in feels softer and looser. I guess I'll just keep an eye on it.

Anyone else experience something similar late into their transition?


----------



## Angelbean

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.
> 
> I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!
> 
> View attachment 291757
> 
> View attachment 291759
> 
> View attachment 291761
> 
> View attachment 291763
> 
> View attachment 291765
> 
> I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!
> 
> Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.


 
I am late but congrats girl I have not been on lhcf in forever I missed soooo much lol


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......Words cannot explain how good I feel.  I'M AU'NATURALE NOW!  I had ALOT of relaxed ends left, so BC'in was a bit of a #Struggle but I'm happy I did it. I think I'm 4a/b now that my ends are gone and I LOVE IT!  Ladies if you're thinking of BC'in go ahead and chop. I did and its probably one the best decisions I've made in a really......REALLY long time.


  I had to search the earth for this post! Congrats love! Lovely indeed!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

shortdub78

It does get better. I have tight coils as well. Stretching to 6 months was tough...but once your coils get to a certain length (maybe @ 9 months), the relaxed ends will stretch out the coils. And when your coils take in moisture from your products and catch the slip on wash days, maintaining your new growth will be effortless. I PROMISE


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Makes me wanna BC my hair. The hair behind my  ear is short so any relaxed hair is far beyond shedded and my full curl pattern is visible.


----------



## Evolving78

TamaraShaniece said:


> shortdub78  It does get better. I have tight coils as well. Stretching to 6 months was tough...but once your coils get to a certain length (maybe @ 9 months), the relaxed ends will stretch out the coils. And when your coils take in moisture from your products and catch the slip on wash days, maintaining your new growth will be effortless. I PROMISE


  the new growth is real today! I'm only 7 weeks! I just detangled my hair from my cornrows with no problem! I'm thankful for that! I didn't even lose much hair! Today is wash day. I am going to slather on some coconut oil and let that sit for a spell, then wash and dc. Thank you for encouraging me! How often did you do protein treatments? What conditioners did you use that gave you the most slip? What hairstyles did you wear? How long was your hair when you started transitioning? Lol yeah I know! Just bare with me!


----------



## Evolving78

TamaraShaniece said:


> shortdub78  It does get better. I have tight coils as well. Stretching to 6 months was tough...but once your coils get to a certain length (maybe @ 9 months), the relaxed ends will stretch out the coils. And when your coils take in moisture from your products and catch the slip on wash days, maintaining your new growth will be effortless. I PROMISE


  the new growth is real today! I'm only 7 weeks! I just detangled my hair from my cornrows with no problem! I'm thankful for that! I didn't even lose much hair! Today is wash day. I am going to slather on some coconut oil and let that sit for a spell, then wash and dc. Thank you for encouraging me! How often did you do protein treatments? What conditioners did you use that gave you the most slip? What hairstyles did you wear? How long was your hair when you started transitioning? Lol yeah I know! Just bare with me!


----------



## divachyk

27 weeks post!!!

shortdub78, my new growth is getting easier to manage as the weeks go by. I still struggle to get the ng hydrated as good as relaxed ends but it's coming along


----------



## Miss617

78 weeks post. Holy cow. My last relaxer was July 20, 2013, the day before my wedding. I think I'm going to PS for the next six months. I really want to get Senegalese twists.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

shortdub78 said:


> the new growth is real today! I'm only 7 weeks! I just detangled my hair from my cornrows with no problem! I'm thankful for that! I didn't even lose much hair! Today is wash day. I am going to slather on some coconut oil and let that sit for a spell, then wash and dc. Thank you for encouraging me! How often did you do protein treatments? What conditioners did you use that gave you the most slip? What hairstyles did you wear? How long was your hair when you started transitioning? Lol yeah I know! Just bare with me!



I did protein treatments almost weekly the first 6 months (Motions CPR) because my relaxed ends are high porosity. Then I read that you should use products catered to your new growth. Out of my 16 month stretch so far, I discovered that Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC works for my hair 2.5 months ago. For almost 14 months, I had a lot of trial and error. At one point, I only did deep oil treatments before I shampoo'd. My last protein treatment was 8 months ago, I use 100% Pure Batana (Ojon Restorative Treatment) Oil prior to shampooing weekly. 

The conditioners that gave me the most slip was Tresemme Naturals conditioner. It helped w/ the tangles but I problem I ran into, moist products that offered slip, gave me 0 moisture. I discovered what worked @ 4 months post didn't work @ 6 months post, and so on. 

Products that gave me moisture and slip (that my hair still loves. 
^African Black Soap {NattyNaturals.com}
^Dudu Osum Black Soap Shampoo {NattyNaturals.com}
^ACV Mist {NattyNaturals.com}
^Just Natural Leave In {Justnaturalskincare.com}
^ Farasue's Garden Ends Butter {farasuesgarden.com}
^Shea Moisture JBCO Setting Lotion

Believe, I've tried at least over 100+ products  since my hair journey in 2007 and i think I finally got it. I was pregnant so I had no choice but to transition for 10 months. 

I believe my hair was BSL when I started Oct 13, I cut it to APL Nov 14, and maybe an inch above that Dec 14. I had one little strand that made it to WL, really.... That's not healthy hair in my eyes, I let them raggedy ends go. 

I mostly wear twists out in a banana clip. I did wear marley twist for 2 months to give my arms a break. Being pregnant and doing hair =


----------



## TamaraShaniece

My transitioning dos. shortdub78       <curlformers>   straight do


----------



## Evolving78

Thank you for the pics and useful information! I used my goat milk conditioner for protein. I applied it awhile in the shower and left it on a couple of minute. I had no problems detangling and I blow dried my hair on cool. I braided up most of my hair and gotta finish the last section. Next time I think I will do better with my parting. I started just using my finger to part instead of a comb. It doesn't both me too much, since I don't wear my cornrows out. Wearing this protective style is going to help me along. I don't have to worry about styling my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> 27 weeks post!!!  shortdub78, my new growth is getting easier to manage as the weeks go by. I still struggle to get the ng hydrated as good as relaxed ends but it's coming along


  wow! Are you back to braiding/plaiting yet? Are you still using your spray? Ok what is going on here? Lol are you transitioning or what? Lol you got 9 years of new growth, you gotta be doing something! Lol I would love to make it that long! How is wash day for you? I gotta go read the blog! I've been so into getting supplies to make my Valentine's Day gifts, that I haven't been reading much on hair.


----------



## ScorpioLove

73 weeks post

I'm in a weave right now and I think I will continue for the rest of the year. I have 7-8 inches of ng and I really hope I can get 6 more by December.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> wow! Are you back to braiding/plaiting yet? Are you still using your spray? Ok what is going on here? Lol are you transitioning or what? Lol you got 9 years of new growth, you gotta be doing something! Lol I would love to make it that long! How is wash day for you? I gotta go read the blog! I've been so into getting supplies to make my Valentine's Day gifts, that I haven't been reading much on hair.


shortdub78
What gifts are you making? I need to become more crafty.

I have been wearing wigs non-stop for the most part. I decided to wear my hair out this week since the weather warmed up some. It's styled in loose updos. I will return to wigs next week because temps are predicted to drop again.

I just ran out of APB LI spray and I'm almost out of Oyin J&B. Those have been my go-to so I'm on the hunt for a replacement. But yes, still spraying when in braids.

Not transitioning. It's cold out, wigs are working, my hair is thriving, so I'm continuing the stretch. I do ok with stretching when my hair is put away. Wearing my hair down this week is challenging and is making me realize that if I don't hide under wigs, I'll def relax sooner than later.

Wash days are long but ok. I wash ever 2 weeks now.

How's things for you?


----------



## Mjon912

Hey Ladies... Happy New Year!!!! I was in and out of this thread all 2014 but I can finally say I'm Natural!!! I am so happy I stuck it out although it was difficult, I began transitioning when I got pregnant with my youngest who is now 19months and continued on with a newborn, while buying house/moving, working from home, as a stay at home mommy. It was brutal and I wanted to give up so many times but I am so proud that I didn't! If I can do it yall can do it as well so good luck ladies, I'm going to keep lurking this thread because I love all the words of encouragement you all give each other! Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## PlainJane

I have three sections where the relaxed hair has completely broken off. For the ladies who this has also happened to, have you started to trim the natural part? I'm worried that because the relaxed ends are falling off that splits will come next.


----------



## pearlific1

PlainJane said:


> I have three sections where the relaxed hair has completely broken off. For the ladies who this has also happened to, have you started to trim the natural part? I'm worried that because the relaxed ends are falling off that splits will come next.



I did. Once the relaxed hair broke completely off, I lightly trimmed my natural hair and never had any trouble out of it moving forward.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

8 months strong!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Angelbean 

HEY LOVE  Thanks so much for the shout.

shortdub78
Thanks Girlie! How is your texlax journey going so far?


----------



## PlainJane

pearlific1 said:


> I did. Once the relaxed hair broke completely off, I lightly trimmed my natural hair and never had any trouble out of it moving forward.



Okay I'm going to trim a little this weekend. My natural ends feel rough but I don't have any visible splits. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## baddison

13 months post ....and still going strong.  Only 11 more months before the 2year mark.  Its true what they say....it *DOES* get easier as you go along.


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Angelbean  HEY LOVE  Thanks so much for the shout.  shortdub78 Thanks Girlie! How is your texlax journey going so far?


  I can't tell the difference between the texlaxed and the new growth, so I'm trying to stretch for as long as possible to really tell the difference. So far it going ok. I keep my hair in jailhouse cornrows and wash weekly since I use wigs as a protective style. 

Since I keep it braided, I don't mess with it much and avoid wanting to relax. I have been lazy these past few days. So I'm going to wash again and be more neater with my parts. 

The key for me so far is detangling very well! I have to use a comb! And I'm working on my crown area. I had cut off all of the damage ,so I have 3 inches in that area now. That area is so dry and course! Oh and just trying to figure how to manipulate without causing strands to pop off.


----------



## Mische

Now that I've picked a transition chop date (2/5/15 at 30mos post), the days are going by super slow.  It's really time though. I miss not hating wash day. They've become unbearable, which in turn has led to me not deep conditioning as often as I should be. For the sake of hair health, I need to cut.


----------



## PlainJane

baddison said:


> 13 months post ....and still going strong.  Only 11 more months before the 2year mark.  Its true what they say....it DOES get easier as you go along.


*waves* I'm 13 months post too and also going for two years!


----------



## Honey Bee

Mische said:


> Now that I've picked a transition chop date (2/5/15 at 30mos post), the days are going by super slow.  It's really time though. I miss not hating wash day. They've become unbearable, which in turn has led to me not deep conditioning as often as I should be. For the sake of hair health, I need to cut.


Chile.... the only thing keeping me hanging on at this point is that SO would like a little more length and, when I'm honest with myself, so would I.  I originally intended to transition 2 yrs. I'll be exactly 19 months on your chop date. I might do it then. 

I'm just over it at this point. 

Oh, on your dc issue, I was having the same problem which is why I jumped on the MHM bandwagon so quick. I rarely use the baking soda option, but even without it, I find that my hair is moisturized enough to survive a week (or ten days ) without another dc.


----------



## Mische

Honey Bee said:


> Chile.... the only thing keeping me hanging on at this point is that SO would like a little more length and, when I'm honest with myself, so would I.  I originally intended to transition 2 yrs. I'll be exactly 19 months on your chop date. I might do it then.
> 
> I'm just over it at this point.
> 
> Oh, on your dc issue, I was having the same problem which is why I jumped on the MHM bandwagon so quick. I rarely use the baking soda option, but even without it, I find that my hair is moisturized enough to survive a week (or ten days ) without another dc.



Honey Bee Totally hear you on wanting a bit more length. My slow growth is one of the reasons I've transitioned this long. I'm still worried I'm going to have retention issues when I chop. Funny you mentioned SO. I was doing my hair in the mirror yesterday and mine came up behind me and said "so... still waiting for this big chop." You'll both know when it's time.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, for those of us with tight coils, tangle prone hair, how long is your wash day with handling varying textures.


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> Ladies, for those of us with tight coils, tangle prone hair, how long is your wash day with handling varying textures.



Hello lady!

I pre-poo, finger detangle and oil my scalp the night before. I put my hair in 6 braids Then I place a plastic cap on. The next day i hop in the shower and rinse each section one by one. Then shampoo each section. Then condition each section. I detangle with my denman while the conditioner is in. First in sections and then I start making my ponytail for my style. I rinse making sure my hair is still in the ponytail. I make my ponytail in the shower. Tie down my edges and airdry with no product. I apply products when 80% dry. 

I'm in the shower for 50 minutes.


----------



## baddison

PlainJane said:


> *waves* I'm 13 months post too and also going for two years!



Hey PlainJane - we're transitioning buddies!!!


----------



## bebezazueta

Uh oh!  I'm getting the BC bug!  I'll be 24 months post in August and plan to chop. That's one year earlier than I anticipated.   I need to be back in braids for a while to calm this BC itch.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Ladies, for those of us with tight coils, tangle prone hair, how long is your wash day with handling varying textures.


  I'm in the shower for almost thirty minutes concerning washing and applying conditioner in 4 sections. Detangling is ok if I have a good detangler an a serum. It's the drying that takes so long. I try to go under the dryer first, then blow the rest on cool. If I don't have any distractions, it takes 2 hours. Add styling to the mix, 3-4 hours total.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk for me personally, my wash day is wicked long. 
I'm pretty leisurely with my wash days so there's lots of goofing off in between most of these steps. If I feel like I'll be rushed then I just postpone wash day. 

- Pre-poo & detangle: 30-60 minutes
- Cleanser application (on dry hair): 45-60 minutes
- Cleanser wash out & mild detangling: 10 minutes
- [If a protein day] Protein treatment application & process time: 30-45 minutes
- [If a protein day] Protein treatment rinse out & mild detangling: 10 minutes
- DC application & process time: 45-75 minutes
- DC rinse out, spray and creamy leave in application, & mild detangling: 30 minutes
- Post wash seal and detangling (if needed) & CA tension blow drying: 150 minutes


----------



## divachyk

rileypak, my day is something like yours. My longest step is detangling, pre & post wash. The rest goes rather quick. If I can get quicker at detangling, things would be a breeze.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

When I was Transitioning it was between 3-6 hours. I'm pretty lazy, so it always took me a LONG time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta

You apply products to dry hair? Wow. Should I try that I'll be bald  (my hair is a diva ).


----------



## PlainJane

It takes me the longest to apply my DC relaxer style because I'm extremely OCD with it and need every strand to be coated. 
The same goes for applying my leave in and sealing. I go section by section making everything is coated. 

Detangling, shampooing, styling, etc doesn't take that long.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm being trifling. I haven't rinsed the conditioner out of my hair yet, but I did take the plastic cap off. This is the week before my cycle starts and I get very tired and stop caring.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I'm being trifling. I haven't rinsed the conditioner out of my hair yet, but I did take the plastic cap off. This is the week before my cycle starts and I get very tired and stop caring.


  I rinsed out the conditioner, detangled, and dried my hair. I am going to use CON Argan oil leave in spray as my liquid moisturizer, while I'm doing my cornrows. Trying to strengthen my hair. I don't like the way my hair looks when it is wet! I can't wait til all of these bonelaxed ends are gone. That will be 2-3 years! I got some serious shrinkage going on too!


----------



## PlainJane

I didn't roller set this week and instead I heavy sealed and air dried. The good news, I have had zero breakage this week. The bad news, I look a hot mess. 

I can never find a happy medium. Guess I'll try another new style this weekend.


----------



## Mische

Bought my big chop scissors yesterday! They were only $10 but they give a really nice, crisp cut. Still picking a conditioner to use for the process (yes it's that serious ). I plan on using a lot, so I don't want to use one of my "good" deep conditioners and be wasting it on the relaxed ends I'll be cutting. I have a bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp I've never tried, but that stuff smells terrible.


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> bebezazueta  You apply products to dry hair? Wow. Should I try that I'll be bald  (my hair is a diva ).



LOL!  Applying products to wet hair when wearing buns gave me super curly wash and go edges. So I air dry and tie down first and then apply.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> *waves* I'm 13 months post too and also going for two years!



 ill be 14 months post tomorrow. yayyyyyy im also trying to go 2 years here


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> It takes me the longest to apply my DC relaxer style because I'm extremely OCD with it and need every strand to be coated. The same goes for applying my leave in and sealing. I go section by section making everything is coated.  Detangling, shampooing, styling, etc doesn't take that long.



this is how i do it too. relaxer style

i pre poo in sections that i detangle with this--> (oil, and slippy condit - protien or ceramid condit) leave for at least 45 min, or 20 under dryer.

- shampoo   
- rinse , add amla oil , towel dry and add leave in. when dry 80% then tension blow dry.

if ive got time, :
-shampoo , then dc (under dryer 15min)
-rinse and add amla oil ,towel dry, add leave in.
tension blow dry when 80% dry.

i dont take over 2 hours doing all. i no longer have that patience i had on my first natural journey. nope.


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris I would love to get my routine down to two hours like you. Right now I am probably around 4 not including air drying. How are you wearing your hair now that you're 14 months post?


----------



## PlainJane

RIP to my sides above my ear. They were the first to go at around month 6. I have shrinkage because this patch reaches a few inches past my ear now. The longest my sides has EVER been able to grow. I would always make it to APL in the back then be EL in the front. I'll be dusting/trimming it tomorrow though so I can keep retaining.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> coolsista-paris I would love to get my routine down to two hours like you. Right now I am probably around 4 not including air drying. How are you wearing your hair now that you're 14 months post?



now its in these high cornows (i can bun it or let the braids all fall on my back- i love it)!!!!!! lol

i have managéd to transition without really ps. i just kept clipping my hair up. or doing my personal updos. very easy, no braiding or anything.
i low manipulate. didnt use combs or brushes often. my hair did not break.
it started breaking 1 month ago... i might need to do a protien treatment.  

im happy because its still at same lenght as when i virgin relaxed it. almost apl. ive been cutting it slowly..... dusting here and there, trimming a tiny bit....

i will post a pic of my go to styles when i finish washing.


----------



## Evolving78

PlainJane said:


> I didn't roller set this week and instead I heavy sealed and air dried. The good news, I have had zero breakage this week. The bad news, I look a hot mess.  I can never find a happy medium. Guess I'll try another new style this weekend.


  I want to go back to roller setting, but I don't know how that will work with these two textures going on. I gotta get a spray bottle that will spray a mist. I would still have to use heat on my texlaxed hair. I flat ironed my hair yesterday. I used 400 degrees with one pass. My hair got salon straight. It felt nice having my hair styled and out. Plus, I really needed to see how my hair looked straightened. It looks a mess when it is wet or not straighten with these two textures going on.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

The Science of Transitioning: by a lovely LHCF member. On sale. $2.99 kindle edition

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=942552219101940


----------



## lovely_locks

I am actually in the middle of reading this ebook, and I am leaning more towards transitioning. I never thought my scalp issues could be because of my relaxers.


----------



## Honey Bee

Honey Bee said:


> I'll be exactly 19 months on your chop date. I might do it then.



Yeah... this isn't happening.  SO was like, '.'


----------



## bebezazueta

lovely_locks said:


> I am actually in the middle of reading this ebook, and I am leaning more towards transitioning. I never thought my scalp issues could be because of my relaxers.



Yes my dandruff stopped after I stopped relaxing!  It was a crazy revelation because I lost a lot of hair using medicated shampoos for my dandruff when all I had to do was lay off the creamy crack.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm 15 months post as of yesterday


----------



## AlkalineSteam

bebezazueta said:


> Yes my dandruff stopped after I stopped relaxing!  It was a crazy revelation because I lost a lot of hair using medicated shampoos for my dandruff when all I had to do was lay off the creamy crack.



*longtime lurker, rare commenter*
My scalp issues continued through the first 10 months of my transition. I think the ACV and/or baking soda washes that I started with MHM stopped them completely. And I only really do them about once a month so I'm amazed. Years and years of flakes are a distant memory.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

These 2 carols daughters products have transformed my hair. I was never a huge fan, frankly non of Lisa's products worked for me. But w/ new "better" ingredients, lower prices, new design, and bigger sizes... I couldn't resist.   

The GF container, I want to make a DC concoction following MaiCurls.wordpress recipe. The ingredients were not too bad. They went for a more plant-base products so that's a plus.   



My hair is oober soft and shiney using these 2 CD products.


----------



## divachyk

Does the hair become problematic around months 7 or 8? I've been reading and researching and some are saying months 7 and 8 were way challenging but got better at month 9 and beyond.


----------



## coolsista-paris

14 months post. 

im loosing more hair when i detangle now. (longer hair)? its like 50% natural and 50% relaxed. a pain ! lol

 im now under the dryer. geting ready to straighten today. 



















sorry if they are upside down (i never know how they will come out on here... im using my cell phone )


----------



## coolsista-paris

divachyk said:


> Does the hair become problematic around months 7 or 8? I've been reading and researching and some are saying months 7 and 8 were way challenging but got better at month 9 and beyond.



mine only got problématic while getting longer. maybe at 10 months post. i started to lose hair when i had not for the 9 first months.


----------



## coolsista-paris

finished flat ironning. i did the beautiful textures straightening system for the second time. im now in bed with saran wrap. ( i tried and i guess the wrap is not that good but i will see in the morning)       it will last at least 2 weeks before i wash. i use almost no products throughout that time.  . with this system last time i had no frizz when it was humid outside. hair stayed nice and neat. hope this time too !


----------



## flyygirlll2

coolsista-paris said:


> finished flat ironning. i did the beautiful textures straightening system for the second time. im now in bed with saran wrap. ( i tried and i guess the wrap is not that good but i will see in the morning)          it will last at least 2 weeks before i wash. i use almost no products throughout that time.  . with this system last time i had no frizz when it was humid outside. hair stayed nice and neat. hope this time too !



Your hair came out great. I saw this at Walgreens today but didn't get it. I'm currently about 5 months post on a long stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## shyekiera

coolsista-paris said:


> finished flat ironning. i did the beautiful textures straightening system for the second time. im now in bed with saran wrap. ( i tried and i guess the wrap is not that good but i will see in the morning)          it will last at least 2 weeks before i wash. i use almost no products throughout that time.  . with this system last time i had no frizz when it was humid outside. hair stayed nice and neat. hope this time too !



I need that for my daughter


----------



## GettingKinky

coolsista-paris you did a great job with the flat iron!

I just trimmed off another 2 inches. My bonelaxed ends are almost gone. I'm in not rush to get rid of my texlaxed hair. Here's my hair after my stylist flat ironed it. I don't have the patience or skill to try it myself.


----------



## SheWalks

Not too sure I'm going to make it, I wanted to transition for at least a year (I'm about 2 weeks from 6 months) but now it's breakage city. My relaxed ends seemed to have broken off completely at the front left of my hair, and it looks like it's happening to the right side as well.  I can't seem to keep my new growth moisturized without suffocating my relaxed ends. I don't think I'd be comfortable with such short hair and I'm not a wig/weave kinda girl so. I have a steamer on it's way and some curlformers as well, maybe some new tools will get me out of this funk


----------



## lovely_locks

kodochax said:


> Not too sure I'm going to make it, I wanted to transition for at least a year (I'm about 2 weeks from 6 months) but now it's breakage city. My relaxed ends seemed to have broken off completely at the front left of my hair, and it looks like it's happening to the right side as well.  I can't seem to keep my new growth moisturized without suffocating my relaxed ends. I don't think I'd be comfortable with such short hair and I'm not a wig/weave kinda girl so. I have a steamer on it's way and some curlformers as well, maybe some new tools will get me out of this funk



I feel the same except I've only been doing this for two months. My hair just can't handle two different dramatic types. In hoping I can make it to 6 months like you. I almost BC'd today. But I only have an inch and a half. I'm also not a wig/weave type of person either.  How do you usually wear your hair?


----------



## SheWalks

lovely_locks said:


> I feel the same except I've only been doing this for two months. My hair just can't handle two different dramatic types. In hoping I can make it to 6 months like you. I almost BC'd today. But I only have an inch and a half. I'm also not a wig/weave type of person either.  How do you usually wear your hair?



I'm jealous of those who can go any long amounts of time without breaking my hair laughs at me. Seems we're similar my hair always broke the longer I went without relaxing. I hope you make it too. Chopping is so tempting I don't want to do it and then regret it tho :/. Usually my hair is in a loose bun from failed twist and bantu knot outs.. I try not to do ponytails since the scrunchies pulls at my hair. What do you do?


----------



## coolsista-paris

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your hair came out great. I saw this at Walgreens today but didn't get it. I'm currently about 5 months post on a long stretch.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



thank you 
my friend told me about ors straightening system (cheaper than the one i used yestereay but i know nothing about it). i might try it out in a few months. 
il trying to see the difference of flat ironning without any of these.

last time My hair textur was looser when i shampooed after using this. hair was soft and so easy to detangle. 
when i clarified the time after,my hair got back to normal . no loosened texture.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shyekiera said:


> I need that for my daughter



maymbe you should give it a try, i have 2 applications with that box. its says to not oversaturate. little goes a long way.

only thing is , in order to maintant the hair stretched, you must wash and condition with the shampoo and conditioner that goes with the kit.


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> coolsista-paris you did a great job with the flat iron!  I just trimmed off another 2 inches. My bonelaxed ends are almost gone. I'm in not rush to get rid of my texlaxed hair. Here's my hair after my stylist flat ironed it. I don't have the patience or skill to try it myself.



beautiful!!!!!!!! give me some lol!
maybe in should try going to a stylist at least once? they might be able to get very bouncy results on my hair....  ive got fine to medium strands...

i also would like to have a really really good flat iron! but dont know what to choose, what to search for...


----------



## coolsista-paris

kodochax said:


> Not too sure I'm going to make it, I wanted to transition for at least a year (I'm about 2 weeks from 6 months) but now it's breakage city. My relaxed ends seemed to have broken off completely at the front left of my hair, and it looks like it's happening to the right side as well.  I can't seem to keep my new growth moisturized without suffocating my relaxed ends. I don't think I'd be comfortable with such short hair and I'm not a wig/weave kinda girl so. I have a steamer on it's way and some curlformers as well, maybe some new tools will get me out of this funk



dc like crazy! maybe try a medium protein once to strengthen.   
do you use combs/ brushed. my first 9 months were zero breakage , i mostly finger detangled. manipulation veryyyyy low.
i sometimes put water to my hair and added oil or serum , it stayed moisturized. 
i only  clipped it up . (loose)


----------



## coolsista-paris

kodochax said:


> I'm jealous of those who can go any long amounts of time without breaking my hair laughs at me. Seems we're similar my hair always broke the longer I went without relaxing. I hope you make it too. Chopping is so tempting I don't want to do it and then regret it tho :/. Usually my hair is in a loose bun from failed twist and bantu knot outs.. I try not to do ponytails since the scrunchies pulls at my hair. What do you do?



you girls can make it ;-)
my hair is fine to medium and i managéd to keep it with no breakage for at lets 9-10 months. no wigs, weaves, braids. just clipping it up. 
listen to you hair. on those months in didnt har a real reggie.   i wet my hair when un felt like it, threw in some oil/ serum...
did my own thing and it worked great.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ok.... i suck at wrapping my hair. it came out weird this morning... almost gave me knots !

anyway, i put some serum on  before sleeping... a little but. i think i will wear it up tomorrow.


----------



## Coilystep

coolsista-paris said:


> ok.... i suck at wrapping my hair. it came out weird this morning... almost gave me knots !  anyway, i put some serum on  before sleeping... a little but. i think i will wear it up tomorrow.


  it's so shiny. It looks great.


----------



## Evolving78

shyekiera said:


> I need that for my daughter


  I wanna try this for my dd too! She is going to a dance.


----------



## rileypak

I just realized I made 15 months post last week (I've stopped really keeping track now).
My relaxed ends are hanging in there. My crown and edges still have the most relaxed ends at 4-7 inches. My nape will be natural first, I only have about 2-3 inches of relaxed ends left. With the way I trim off my ends (which I'm due for), it will definitely be the first to lose the straight parts. 

My nape has also been concerning me lately though. 3-4 weeks ago I noticed that right at my LOD it's getting super puffy. My natural hair lays fine, the relaxed end lays fine, and then right where they meet it's puffy. Not sure what's happening there...any ideas?


----------



## divachyk

Excellent job rileypak!!!


----------



## PlainJane

14 months post! *cues "Never Would've Made It"* 
I haven't really been keeping track either because  I know I'm not chopping anytime soon. I will finally be trimming my natural pieces tonight.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm having a hard time with hairstyles at this point. I have just been doing  a bun or ponytail rollerset and flat iron the roots. Those 2 seem to be the only thing that work forme right now.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> 14 months post! *cues "Never Would've Made It"* I haven't really been keeping track either because  I know I'm not chopping anytime soon. I will finally be trimming my natural pieces tonight.



im not tracking either because i wont be chopping now.


----------



## coolsista-paris

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I'm having a hard time with hairstyles at this point. I have just been doing  a bun or ponytail rollerset and flat iron the roots. Those 2 seem to be the only thing that work forme right now.



keep doing what works.
please though: dont do you buns at the same spot all the time (i had breakage at the crown by doing that). be careful ;-)


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

It's been 6 months no relaxer, here's to another year and a half at least! I'm documenting my journey , please follow me on Instagram:naturalhairnina


----------



## lovely_locks

kodochax said:


> I'm jealous of those who can go any long amounts of time without breaking my hair laughs at me. Seems we're similar my hair always broke the longer I went without relaxing. I hope you make it too. Chopping is so tempting I don't want to do it and then regret it tho :/. Usually my hair is in a loose bun from failed twist and bantu knot outs.. I try not to do ponytails since the scrunchies pulls at my hair. What do you do?



TWINNING! I also try braid outs and Bantu outs and end up binning because they suck! I just pony and messy bun. I am so happy messy bun is a thing! I have BC'd before and I hated it! The length not my hair. Once I get 6 months in I love the length. If anything I am trying to hold out till the summer at least! My relaxed hair just breaks so easy. I straighten my hair and I am using rollers.


----------



## GettingKinky

Yesterday I reached 8 months post. Just 28 more months to go.


----------



## divachyk

I'm 7 months post and super excited about how far I've come. I've gone from not being able to stretch to stretching to 7 months (with the help of wigs). I'm just taking things one day at a time with no specific end stretch date in site. I will keep stretching if all goes well or I'll gladly relax if they don't. I'm in a neutral place where I'm not ready to claim transitioning but I'm also not ready to walk away from relaxers. I'll be hanging out here until I make up my mind and get off the fence.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk congrats on reaching 7 months!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk that's the great thing about being on a hair journey.  You can decide which path to take whenever you're ready.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I dot know how much longer I will last. I haven't worn my hair out since august. It kinda feels pointless to keep transitioning. May just big chop but hide my hair until a year or so


----------



## HappywithJC723

CafedeBelleza said:


> I dot know how much longer I will last. I haven't worn my hair out since august. It kinda feels pointless to keep transitioning. May just big chop but hide my hair until a year or so



This is how I feel. In April it will be a year since my last relaxer, but I don't think I'll be ready to wear my hair out then. I don't even remember the last time I wore my hair out. I've been thinking about bc'ing and keep my wigs like I've been doing.


----------



## lovely_locks

To those of you who are obsessed with length like I am. How do you fight the urge to relax after a "long stretch" or "short transition" I see all of this new growth and love it! But then I think to myself, "hmmm, if I relax in a few months my hair will be finally past SL" I went natural three times and always relaxed because I wanted length.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

lovely_locks said:


> To those of you who are obsessed with length like I am. How do you fight the urge to relax after a "long stretch" or "short transition" I see all of this new growth and love it! But then I think to myself, "hmmm, if I relax in a few months my hair will be finally past SL" I went natural three times and always relaxed because I wanted length.



your going to have to straighten your hair or stretch ur curls some kind of way

Eta
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bbSyVfkNq1s


----------



## Brwnbeauti

HappywithJC723 said:


> This is how I feel. In April it will be a year since my last relaxer, but I don't think I'll be ready to wear my hair out then. I don't even remember the last time I wore my hair out. I've been thinking about bc'ing and keep my wigs like I've been doing.



Yep, plus Wash days are terrible with these scraggly relaxed ends! I kinda wanna see what my hair looks like.


----------



## movingforward

I'm transitioning. I go back and forth if I should texlaxed or go fully natural.  I've done both.  

Texlaxing will definitely make the transiting a lot easier.


----------



## HappywithJC723

CafedeBelleza said:


> Yep, plus Wash days are terrible with these scraggly relaxed ends! I kinda wanna see what my hair looks like.



Don't mention wash days. Today was SUPPOSED to be my wash day, but what had happened was.... I'm curious to see what my hair looks like now too.


----------



## PlainJane

I put my hair through so much this weekend smh. I don't know why, but it wouldn't stay even remotely straight. I used heat twice in one day, then used heat again the next morning. I guess I'm going to have to go back to roller sets and braid outs.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

HappywithJC723 said:


> Don't mention wash days. Today was SUPPOSED to be my wash day, but what had happened was.... I'm curious to see what my hair looks like now too.



Well I have 3 inches of hair now. 



Quick pic I took last night. 

I'm very excited about how dense and thick it is, especially since I've always thought I had thin/fine hair.  I'm braiding because it's too cold right now to experiment. When it gets warmer I'll be back we better pictures.


----------



## HappywithJC723

CafedeBelleza said:


> Well I have 3 inches of hair now.
> 
> Quick pic I took last night.
> 
> I'm very excited about how dense and thick it is, especially since I've always thought I had thin/fine hair.  I'm braiding because it's too cold right now to experiment. When it gets warmer I'll be back we better pictures.



Congratulations! Your hair looks good! I didn't even mess with mine this weekend. I can see myself bc'ing before 1 year mark in April.


----------



## lovely_locks

Was at CVS picking up some vitamins and ended up buying a big chop kit!  I have dye black. My relaxer stripped my black and it's this dull brown. If anything I may just BC a piece and play with different products and wait for that BC piece to get to a length that will cover my big head


----------



## lovely_locks

I did a baby BC. I should have picked a better spot than my edges lol


----------



## divachyk

I've finally come to a point where my ng is feeling super thirsty and lacking hydration. Anyone have recs for a spritz? I'm protecting styling in plaits under my wigs. I'd love for it to be a DIY mix or easily available on the ground but I'm not opposed to ordering.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> I've finally come to a point where my ng is feeling super thirsty and lacking hydration. Anyone have recs for a spritz? I'm protecting styling in plaits under my wigs. I'd love for it to be a DIY mix or easily available on the ground but I'm not opposed to ordering.



DivaChyck I currently use Hairatage Hydration's Refresher Coarse and it's been a godsend for my new growth. I'm running low on it thought and I'm still waiting on my other bottle from her. There's also DB Herbal leave-in Conditioning Spritz which I've used before and liked it. Not sure what ingredients your hair is opposed to but if you don't want to order online you can mix some AVJ with water, marshmallow root, slippery elm, and some jojoba oil to use as a spritz as well. HTH 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I've finally come to a point where my ng is feeling super thirsty and lacking hydration. Anyone have recs for a spritz? I'm protecting styling in plaits under my wigs. I'd love for it to be a DIY mix or easily available on the ground but I'm not opposed to ordering.


  shea moisture kids detangling spray or hibiscus shine and hold spray!


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck I currently use Hairatage Hydration's Refresher Coarse and it's been a godsend for my new growth. I'm running low on it thought and I'm still waiting on my other bottle from her. There's also DB Herbal leave-in Conditioning Spritz which I've used before and liked it. Not sure what ingredients your hair is opposed to but if you don't want to order online you can mix some AVJ with water, marshmallow root, slippery elm, and some jojoba oil to use as a spritz as well. HTH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos





shortdub78 said:


> shea moisture kids detangling spray or hibiscus shine and hold spray!



flyygirlll2 avj use to be hit or miss but I'll give it a try again. Maybe my ng will like it now that I have more of it. Teas tend to cause buildup and create a film on my hair....you know how if tea is left in a glass/pitcher for a while, it leaves a film...it kind of does that to my hair.

shortdub78 are these sold at Walgreen's, CVS or Walmart? Target isn't on my route home and I'd like to try to pick them up today.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2 avj use to be hit or miss but I'll give it a try again. Maybe my ng will like it now that I have more of it. Teas tend to cause buildup and create a film on my hair....you know how if tea is left in a glass/pitcher for a while, it leaves a film...it kind of does that to my hair.  shortdub78 are these sold at Walgreen's, CVS or Walmart? Target isn't on my route home and I'd like to try to pick them up today.


  Walgreens for sure! I bought both from there!  Now these products won't leave buildup, and I use often!  Can be used as a refresher spray! I need more! Can't find one, and ran out of the other! This will give your roots a nice drink of water, with added goodies to nourish! It is nothing like Scurl, etc..


----------



## PlainJane

divachyk said:


> I've finally come to a point where my ng is feeling super thirsty and lacking hydration. Anyone have recs for a spritz? I'm protecting styling in plaits under my wigs. I'd love for it to be a DIY mix or easily available on the ground but I'm not opposed to ordering.



water and conditioner in a spray bottle


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> water and conditioner in a spray bottle



What she said. AO HSR +water =


----------



## PlainJane

lovely_locks said:


> I did a baby BC. I should have picked a better spot than my edges lol



I just did a mini chop too. I cut the relaxed ends and about an inch of rough natural ends off of my sides where the relaxed hair broke off. My hair feels soooo much better. I can't wait to see how it looks on wash day.  
I need to do the same thing to nape. 
I still don't have the urge to BC this was more about taking care of my ends. I started noticing SSKs and splits.


----------



## PlainJane

SuchaLady said:


> What she said. AO HSR +water =


Yep I just used that combo a few minutes ago!


----------



## lovely_locks

PlainJane said:


> I just did a mini chop too. I cut the relaxed ends and about an inch of rough natural ends off of my sides where the relaxed hair broke off. My hair feels soooo much better. I can't wait to see how it looks on wash day. I need to do the same thing to nape. I still don't have the urge to BC this was more about taking care of my ends. I started noticing SSKs and splits.



I'm glad I'm not the only one! Are you going to continue to "trim" until you are fully natural? When was your last relaxer?


----------



## divachyk

PlainJane SuchaLady, what are your ratios and do you add other items in the mix? I've used a spritz similar to this before except I did AO WC. Not sure why I didn't think of that...



shortdub78 said:


> Walgreens for sure! I bought both from there!  Now these products won't leave buildup, and I use often!  Can be used as a refresher spray! I need more! Can't find one, and ran out of the other! This will give your roots a nice drink of water, with added goodies to nourish! It is nothing like Scurl, etc..



shortdub78, I picked up both of them. The kiddie one has wheat protein. My hair is if and maybe with that ingredient so I used the other one & thus far, my new growth is feeling really good. I'll see what it feels like tomorrow before getting too excited. 


Thank you all for the recs!


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk I have this bottle 







I fill it all the way up and put one squirt of conditioner in there and swirl. I dont measure  I go for a nice foamy consistency. Anything less it sinks to the bottom and any more you may as well had dc'ed  I seal with my favorite oil when done. That got me through many skipped washed days during a deep stretch


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

I big chopped,  too much going on in my life to have to think about hair too.Pictures will be posted later


----------



## PlainJane

lovely_locks no I'm length obsessed so I will probably only trim when I have a lot breakage at the line of demarcation. I'm 14 months post. 

divachyk I don't measure. If I had to guess it would be 3 parts water and 1 part conditioner. I usually only mix a little at a time to avoid mold in the bottle so I add water and conditioner as needed.


----------



## Eboni801

I'm going to try banding today. Has anyone had success with this method while transitioning? I'm 2 years post but boy does my hair look short on wash days.


----------



## rileypak

Eboni801 I used to do it often early on in my transition. I just attempted it again this past wash day (I'm 15 months post). 
I didn't do it the proper way at all, I just slapped some scrunchies on my head and called it a day. I know when I take my hair down to M&S this weekend I will be paying for not doing a proper banding 

I think when it's done with care you can get decent results.


----------



## MizzBFly

flyygirlll2 I couldn't even read your post because your gif is killing me... I love it


----------



## Eboni801

rileypak said:


> Eboni801 I used to do it often early on in my transition. I just attempted it again this past wash day (I'm 15 months post). I didn't do it the proper way at all, I just slapped some scrunchies on my head and called it a day. I know when I take my hair down to M&S this weekend I will be paying for not doing a proper banding   I think when it's done when care you can get decent recents.



Thanks for your reply. I'm hoping it will give me a blow out kind of effect so I can bun without looking crazy.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Here you go! Transitioned for 6 months,  was planning on not cutting until 24 months but I'm stressed so here it is. I'm happy despite it being done on impulse. This Is My second time going natural. I originally went natural in Feb.2010 after a 7 month transition got to MBL/WL and relaxed Dec.2013. No more relaxers for me for real this time. I enjoy being natural more so then the perks of having a relaxer.


----------



## rileypak

Eboni801 I just realized I had all kinds of errors in my response. I'm glad you could understand it. I was up way too early for responding on the forum


----------



## bebezazueta

I'm almost 18 months post which means I'm almost halfway through my transition. 

I been doing mini chops and started with grazing WL relaxed hair that was 22 inches in some spots. Now I'm grazing MBL on my way to WL again while transitioning. I have 4-6 inches of relaxed ends left.  By next year, I should still be MBL but all natural. Crosses fingers. Here's my recent pic straightened. Too bad my roots reverted.


----------



## divachyk

Congrats bebezazueta. How have you been wearing your hair?


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> Congrats bebezazueta. How have you been wearing your hair?



Thank you!  In buns and ponytails using a banana clip.


----------



## PlainJane

bebezazueta said:


> I'm almost 18 months post which means I'm almost halfway through my transition.



Wow, almost halfway?! How long do you plan to transition


----------



## bebezazueta

PlainJane said:


> Wow, almost halfway?! How long do you plan to transition



3 years. My transitioning hair is behaving and I need the length to do buns and ponies. Hopefully some ladies will still be here with me next year.


----------



## GettingKinky

bebezazueta said:


> 3 years. My transitioning hair is behaving and I need the length to do buns and ponies. Hopefully some ladies will still be here with me next year.



I'll still be here. I'm only 8 month post and I plan to go 36 months as well. I'm happy to hear that only your roots reverted. All my natural hair is pretty much just my roots so when it reverts I can't tell if it's because my natural hair will revert easily or if just my roots will revert

I like when my roots revert, it gives my hair some body.


----------



## bebezazueta

GettingKinky said:


> I'll still be here. I'm only 8 month post and I plan to go 36 months as well. I'm happy to hear that only your roots reverted. All my natural hair is pretty much just my roots so when it reverts I can't tell if it's because my natural hair will revert easily or if just my roots will revert  I like when my roots revert, it gives my hair some body.



Hey there!  I'm glad!  My roots reverted because I workout and the sweat got to it I guess.  My natural hair reverts back easily and is hard to straighten.


----------



## Nazaneen

Nazaneen said:


> so now i'm over 4 mths post. not noticing much of a difference except that my hair tangles less when i shampoo but that tangling tapered off a while ago.
> for a long period after a relaxer i get dreadful tangling at the roots from shampooing.
> So glad that's over.




guess i'm nearing 5 months since i wrote the last post in early january.
doing well with me hair. no issues as yet.


----------



## Nightingale

bebezazueta said:


> 3 years. My transitioning hair is behaving and I need the length to do buns and ponies. Hopefully some ladies will still be here with me next year.



I'll be here next year. I plan on BCing in 2016 after 2.5-3 years.


----------



## bebezazueta

Nightingale said:


> I'll be here next year. I plan on BCing in 2016 after 2.5-3 years.



Hello. Yes!  I'm in good company.


----------



## PlainJane

I'll still be here if my hair let's me. I haven't had the best of luck preventing breakage at the line of demarcation.


----------



## PlainJane

I braided the section that I cut off early and I didn't even need a rubber band. It just curled up at the end without me doing anything and my hair wasn't even wet. I always saw others hair do that in YouTube tutorials but never imagined mine would do that!


----------



## bebezazueta

PlainJane said:


> I'll still be here if my hair let's me. I haven't had the best of luck preventing breakage at the line of demarcation.



Hope it gets better lady


----------



## lovely_locks

PlainJane said:


> I'll still be here if my hair let's me. I haven't had the best of luck preventing breakage at the line of demarcation.



When you figure out the secret to stop breakage. Please share.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Eboni801 said:


> I'm going to try banding today. Has anyone had success with this method while transitioning? I'm 2 years post but boy does my hair look short on wash days.



in used to band on natural hair with hair bands. it stretched my hair well and left it soft .
i had about 10 sections and made sure to cover the hair well and stretch it with the bands. let it dry for long( at least when the bands are dry)


----------



## coolsista-paris

bebezazueta said:


> 3 years. My transitioning hair is behaving and I need the length to do buns and ponies. Hopefully some ladies will still be here with me next year.



i dont know when im ending my transition. 
next Week in will be 15 months post.  im still holding on well. i was thinking at least 24 months would be good. i also need some lenght before chopping. i need tk be able to bun , clip it up...
so, im still here i guess until decemer at least. if in december im not satisfied and feel that i can go on, i will continue transitionning.


----------



## coolsista-paris

lovely_locks said:


> When you figure out the secret to stop breakage. Please share.



the only one working for me is:very low manipulation ( i just clip it up all the time )

finger detangle a lot, then use a comb (but the comb was rare compared to finger detangling ).

listen carefully to your hair and its needs, not just the routine you have planified. 

i dusted my hair to keep the ends nice and avoid big tangled mess  and breakage.

moisture moisture and protein every now and then.  

i have no severe breakage (im soon 15 months post) my démarcation  line is fine, has no breakage.
i had breakage at about 10 months post (the length)?  but its now back to normal 

and keep your hair stretched .

oooh: that was a lot of writing , i was supposed to says 1 thing lol


----------



## PlainJane

coolsista-paris I'm going to try very low manipulation. It's a mental thing for me to feel like I need to be in my hair every day. Might as well master it during my transition because I'm sure I'll need it bring natural.


----------



## lovely_locks

coolsista-paris said:


> the only one working for me is:very low manipulation ( i just clip it up all the time )  finger detangle a lot, then use a comb (but the comb was rare compared to finger detangling ).  listen carefully to your hair and its needs, not just the routine you have planified.  i dusted my hair to keep the ends nice and avoid big tangled mess  and breakage.  moisture moisture and protein every now and then.  i have no severe breakage (im soon 15 months post) my démarcation  line is fine, has no breakage. i had breakage at about 10 months post (the length)?  but its now back to normal  and keep your hair stretched .  oooh: that was a lot of writing , i was supposed to says 1 thing lol



Be been binning or pony tailing it 6 days a week. I wear it down on Fridays. I keep
My hair moisturized as well. It's not breaking a lot, but I can see it is getting worse. I'm only a little over 2 months in. I can't BC yet! I'm not looking for a long transition. Just 6 months. Enough new growth to cover my ears.


----------



## Nazaneen

k these poofy roots are bothering me in february... 
im not gonna make this transition i can tell
wait till its warm 
ah well, guess ill relax twice a year


----------



## Nazaneen

i forgot i got snowed on last night and it melted so my hairs been wet


----------



## GettingKinky

bebezazueta said:


> Hey there!  I'm glad!  My roots reverted because I workout and the sweat got to it I guess.  My natural hair reverts back easily and is hard to straighten.



I workout a lot too. There is no way I can keep my roots from reverting. But if my length stays straight I won't mind. If my length reverts this easily I MAY go back to texlaxing.


----------



## Evolving78

Anyone in this thread used the beautiful textures naturally straight? I thought about getting the Aveda one, but you have to use it five times to get the straightness you want. I'm thinking about getting this instead of a touch up in April, so I can stretch until June. I want to have enough new growth. Y'all know I'm trying to transition to texlaxed.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> Anyone in this thread used the beautiful textures naturally straight? I thought about getting the Aveda one, but you have to use it five times to get the straightness you want. I'm thinking about getting this instead of a touch up in April, so I can stretch until June. I want to have enough new growth. Y'all know I'm trying to transition to texlaxed.



shortdub78 I believe coolsista-paris used it and her results were nice. I saw this in Walgreens and was thinking about getting it for myself but I'm still on the fence. My hair requires a lot of heat to get it straight so I'm still debating what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## flyygirlll2

Double post.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> Anyone in this thread used the beautiful textures naturally straight? I thought about getting the Aveda one, but you have to use it five times to get the straightness you want. I'm thinking about getting this instead of a touch up in April, so I can stretch until June. I want to have enough new growth. Y'all know I'm trying to transition to texlaxed.



I've never tried it, but i would like too. There is a thread about the product. If i find it, I'll bump it for you.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> I've never tried it, but i would like too. There is a thread about the product. If i find it, I'll bump it for you.


  I'm in that thread i believe? Thanks for looking out.


----------



## bebezazueta

I have done the silk elements kera minerals smoothing system twice. My hair reverted back both times. 

I plan to do it again in May.


----------



## Evolving78

bebezazueta said:


> I have done the silk elements kera minerals smoothing system twice. My hair reverted back both times.  I plan to do it again in May.


  How long does this last? I wash my hair twice a week. Does it smooth out the kinks?


----------



## bebezazueta

shortdub78 said:


> How long does this last? I wash my hair twice a week. Does it smooth out the kinks?



The first time it lasted 3 weeks  I wanted to see how long it will last without washing. 

I just did another one on Valentines day and I washed it out this morning. 

It made my hair stronger but the kinks came back as soon as the water hit.  

My hair is in a bun but Saturday I will blow dry the roots and roller set to see if the treatment is still effective.


----------



## Evolving78

bebezazueta said:


> The first time it lasted 3 weeks  I wanted to see how long it will last without washing.  I just did another one on Valentines day and I washed it out this morning.  It made my hair stronger but the kinks came back as soon as the water hit.  My hair is in a bun but Saturday I will blow dry the roots and roller set to see if the treatment is still effective.


  did it make your hair dry? Where you able to use other products during the process?


----------



## bebezazueta

shortdub78 said:


> did it make your hair dry? Where you able to use other products during the process?



My hair was not dry at all. And yes I used chi silk infusion knockoff during the straightening process and joico during the conditioning process


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I just bought the Beautiful Textures Manageability System. Don't know when I'm going to use it since I've been keeping my hair in twist so I won't be bothered with my hair lol so this was partially a impulse buy .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## coolsista-paris

flyygirlll2 said:


> shortdub78 I believe coolsista-paris used it and her results were nice. I saw this in Walgreens and was thinking about getting it for myself but I'm still on the fence. My hair requires a lot of heat to get it straight so I'm still debating what to do.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



hi ladies.
yup i used it twice (one box gave me 2 applications ). dont use too much, if you over use the product  results will not be there.
anyway , it worked well for me. when i worked out i would tighten may hair and use a band on the hair. 
what i noticed is that when it was humid outside or rained my hair did not poof up. isually it does. 
also, on wash day my hair was so soft and easy to detangle . it does stretch your curls. that stays as long as you use the shampoo and condit given (in order for your hair to keep acting the same with the product)
as soon as you clarify: boom, normal shrinkage is back 

my last pics : 















in january.  hope i helped


----------



## coolsista-paris

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well I just bought the Beautiful Textures Manageability System. Don't know when I'm going to use it since I've been keeping my hair in twist so I won't be bothered with my hair lol so this was partially a impulse buy .  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



i almost bought stuff the other day when i know i must finish all the products i have...... a lot! lol
so, im stayîng away from hair stores


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris said:


> hi ladies. yup i used it twice (one box gave me 2 applications ). dont use too much, if you over use the product  results will not be there. anyway , it worked well for me. when i worked out i would tighten may hair and use a band on the hair. what i noticed is that when it was humid outside or rained my hair did not poof up. isually it does. also, on wash day my hair was so soft and easy to detangle . it does stretch your curls. that stays as long as you use the shampoo and condit given (in order for your hair to keep acting the same with the product) as soon as you clarify: boom, normal shrinkage is back   my last pics :  in january.  hope i helped


  thank you! I was most concerned about wash day. I like to wash my hair often and wanted to see if it would make the new growth manageable  for a short period of time.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! I was most concerned about wash day. I like to wash my hair often and wanted to see if it would make the new growth manageable  for a short period of time.


  what are the shampoo and conditioner like? The shampoo and conditioner I'm currently using is working for me.


----------



## bebezazueta

GettingKinky said:


> I workout a lot too. There is no way I can keep my roots from reverting. But if my length stays straight I won't mind. If my length reverts this easily I MAY go back to texlaxing.



How do you wear your hair?  Do you have to wash often due to sweat?


----------



## GettingKinky

bebezazueta said:


> How do you wear your hair?  Do you have to wash often due to sweat?



My hair is in some variety of a bun 99% of the time. I wash 1-2x per week. I probably should wash more often, but I'm lazy.


----------



## GettingKinky

bebezazueta said:


> How do you wear your hair?  Do you have to wash often due to sweat?



Double post.


----------



## bebezazueta

GettingKinky said:


> My hair is in some variety of a bun 99% of the time. I wash 1-2x per week. I probably should wash more often, but I'm lazy.



Ok cool. I'm in either a bun or curly banana clip pony. I'm thinking of installing Havana twists this weekend


----------



## lovely_locks

I'm only about 2-2.5 months post and my new growth is so thick the my ends looks ridiculously thin. My friends tell me that I need to
Fix my ends because they are thin. They aren't buy my new growth makes it look so. Also when I straighten my hair the top is all poofy. I look ridiculous. So I just slap it in a sorry looking bun


----------



## PlainJane

Okay sooo...I'm starting to regret cutting my sides  my hair is over here looking crazy now. This gives me a more realistic idea of shrinkage and how my braidouts will look though. Yeah...this transition isn't ending any time soon!


----------



## GettingKinky

I miss the 2 inches I cut off a few weeks ago. I'm not cutting again (just trims) until I reach WL and then I'll just maintain there until my texlaxed hair is gone.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am one year post relaxer as of today.......


----------



## Saludable84

How do you ladies style or ps during the week?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> How do you ladies style or ps during the week?



Saludable84 I wear it in 2 strand twists and pin it up into a bun.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

I'm in wigs with plaits underneath, french braids or buns Saludable84


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! I was most concerned about wash day. I like to wash my hair often and wanted to see if it would make the new growth manageable  for a short period of time.



oh i see. on wash day my hair was soft, and felt loosened. it was easier tu detangle .
but you must use their shampoo and condit to avoid your normal shrinkage .


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:


> what are the shampoo and conditioner like? The shampoo and conditioner I'm currently using is working for me.



they are the ones in the box kit. i needed more amount if i wanted my loosened curls effect to  last longer . 

my friend tried the ors straightening system. cheaper but i dont know if the results will be nice on me. i really wanna try some day


----------



## divachyk

Here's a silly yet basic question for kinky haired type 4s: what does the natural hsir suppose to feel like during the week when stretching or transitioning? All of this is new territory and I'm just trying to better understand -- should it remain soft and springy from wash day to wash day or does it tend to get dry, shrink and get compacted.


----------



## Prettymetty

divachyk said:


> Here's a silly yet basic question for kinky haired type 4s: what does the natural hsir suppose to feel like during the week when stretching or transitioning? All of this is new territory and I'm just trying to better understand -- should it remain soft and springy from wash day to wash day or does it tend to get dry, shrink and get compacted.



If it gets dry, crunchy or shrinks too much it just needs moisture.  Think about how a raisin feels compared to a grape. Our dry vs moisture hair can be like night and day. I never transitioned,  but I heat train so ends behave like texlaxed hair.


----------



## divachyk

Hi Prettymetty, I get that analogy. 

RT: It will be warming up soon and I'm thinking of putting the wigs down but need a good game plan.

When wearing wigs, my ng remains soft and springy all week. When my hair is exposed, my ng becomes coarse and dry as the days go on even with my best moisturizing/baggying efforts. 

I guess my question should be: is anyone able to make the wash day softness last all week without a mid-week regimen? My hair thrives best on less manipulation so I'm trying to avoid the mid-week regimen.


----------



## Prettymetty

I use a lot of evoo after I dc and before I redo my celies. The moisture is sealed until next wash day. What are you sealing with?


----------



## divachyk

Prettymetty it depends although usually, avocado oil or a butter if heavy sealing.


----------



## ScorpioLove

18 months post and surprisingly I haven't relaxed yet

My leave out is mostly natural at about 8inches. I need like 16 inches to feel like my transitioning is over. I will be in a sew in probably for the next year. Its the only way I can leave my hair alone. 

This transition is really hard and I really can't deal with short hair.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to get the Kera minerals system. I still love straight hair, but the transitioning to all texlax, is causing breakage.


----------



## PlainJane

It was so hard getting this shot and it still didn't turn out well but I was playing in ecostyler last night to see if curls would form.


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^^ cute curls


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm 16 months post as of yesterday


----------



## divachyk

My hair is having a bad week thanks to poor decisions on my part - trying to go without my wig and ended up having to do a quick mid-week regi to alleviate dryness and remove the waxy feel from my hair. I really should have waited until the weekend when I had ample time rather than cutting corners in my regi. 

I'm at 33 weeks post. Totally hoping a protein treatment calms things down and gets me back on track. Until then, back to wigs....


----------



## divachyk

I posted this in RT but probably should have posted this here...

Do you all believe the below statement and am I missing something? It was stated to me on social media: 

Hair would grow more if you cut the relaxed hair if you're not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it. 

My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> I posted this in RT but probably should have posted this here...  Do you all believe the below statement and am I missing something? It was stated to me on social media:  Hair would grow more if you cut the relaxed hair if you're not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it.  My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?



I think the relaxed hair may break off, but it won't affect your growth rate. That woman doesn't know what she's talking about.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> My hair is having a bad week thanks to poor decisions on my part - trying to go without my wig and ended up having to do a quick mid-week regi to alleviate dryness and remove the waxy feel from my hair. I really should have waited until the weekend when I had ample time rather than cutting corners in my regi.  I'm at 33 weeks post. Totally hoping a protein treatment calms things down and gets me back on track. Until then, back to wigs....


  are you going to do a protein treatment this weekend?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I posted this in RT but probably should have posted this here...  Do you all believe the below statement and am I missing something? It was stated to me on social media:  Hair would grow more if you cut the relaxed hair if you're not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it.  My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?


  that made no sense. Cutting hair doesn't make hair grow faster. You are right. That is a retention issue.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> are you going to do a protein treatment this weekend?



Yes shortdub78. I just braided it and wigged until.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

divachyk said:


> I posted this in RT but probably should have posted this here...
> 
> Do you all believe the below statement and am I missing something? It was stated to me on social media:
> 
> Hair would grow more if you cut the relaxed hair if you're not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it.
> 
> My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?



I heard this statement before, I can't remember who said it but I think it was referring to holding on to damaged /split ends


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> I posted this in RT but probably should have posted this here...  Do you all believe the below statement and am I missing something? It was stated to me on social media:  Hair would grow more if you cut the relaxed hair if you're not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it.  My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?



I don't know what kind of voodoo hair she's talking about that cuts itself. I still have lots of relaxed ends after 18 months. And guess what . . .my hair still growing. Some stylists just don't like to deal with 2 textures.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Is it transitioning if you go from straight hair natural to wng natural?


----------



## divachyk

bebezazueta H0tPinkButtafly 
She has yet to respond to my response. I'll be interested to see what she says.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

divachyk said:


> I posted this in RT but probably should have posted this here...  Do you all believe the below statement and am I missing something? It was stated to me on social media:  Hair would grow more if you cut the relaxed hair if you're not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it.  My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?


. 

There isn't a causal relationship between growth and the ends of your hair. That doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Honey Bee

SlimPickinz said:


> Is it transitioning if you go from straight hair natural to wng natural?


SlimPickinz, Yeah, I think somebody here is transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed. I forget who.


----------



## divachyk

Honey Bee said:


> SlimPickinz, Yeah, I think somebody here is transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed. I forget who.



That's what I was kinda doing Honey Bee


----------



## Evolving78

I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight system. I like it a lot. There was no funny smell, my hair wasn't dry, and I was able to detangle and flat iron with easy. I need to get the shampoo . I have the conditioner. I love the result! I can't wait to see how things go on wash day! That will be the real test. But I'm just not feeling my hair. I got crown issues, so until that gets totally resolved, I won't be impressed with my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am completely natural.  My niece also even out my hair and gave me a tapered haircut.  Just in time for the spring.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Whenever I don't rollerset/flat iron my hair,  I really want to big chop. I had to fight with my hair this morning to get it in a high bun.


----------



## Britt

divachyk said:


> I posted this in RT but probably should have posted this here...
> 
> Do you all believe the below statement and am I missing something? It was stated to me on social media:
> 
> Hair would grow more if you cut the relaxed hair if you're not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it.
> 
> My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?


 
I've heard something similar from a stylist early on in my transition. I was prob about 7-8 months post and he told me that my hair would break off and that I should either chop it then or do braids/protective styles something. 

Honestly, I see the truth in what he said. I knew I wanted to be a long term transitioner, but I wasn't one to stress myself out about preserving the length of my relaxed ends. As my transition went on my relaxed ends became even more struggle, struggle, struggle looking. I'd dc as usual and my hair just started to not make sense lol. I either would slick my hair back in a bun and tuck the ends, or do a braid out and wear it out. 

Unpopular opinion, I don't think long transitions are that great. I know there are quite a few of us who have had successful 2+ year transitions and do cute styles, etc... but IMO, when you cut off the relaxed ends you really get a feel for your natural hair and how to manage it, it's easier to wash, it feels unburdened by the struggle straight ends, it just feels like it's ready to thrive . I chopped at 17.5 months, I had planned on going longer, but I'm glad I chopped when I did. I think it all depends on your hair and your hair type honestly (Another unpopular opinion). 

So I say all this to say, while I don't fully agree with your stylist, I totally understand and it makes sense to me. I do think hair grows regardless of whether you cut it or not, but transitioning hair at the same time is not the healthiest/strongest so it will inevitably break off ... protein treatments be damned lol. I don't think there is a one size fit all routine for transitioning. Some people can get away with buns/twist outs/bantu knots, etc, some are better with weaves/wigs b/c their strands simply cannot handle the manipulation of the two textures.


----------



## divachyk

Britt she's not my stylist. She was a commenter on Instagram who so happens to be a stylist. I don't disagree hair is prone to breakage. I disagreed with the part that hair grows quicker when the relaxed hair is removed. I believe hair grows at the same rate regardless, it's retention that's impacted.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Honey Bee said:


> SlimPickinz, Yeah, I think somebody here is transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed. I forget who.



Honey Bee thanks boo. I think it's time for me to pack up my straight hair and try something new. I'm gonna leave my flat iron at my mom's house so I can't use it.


----------



## HappywithJC723

In April I'll be one year post. I've decided to get senegalese twists to get me through until my year mark. From there, I will probably BC. That's my plan...I hope the execution goes as smoothly as I have it in my mind.


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> SlimPickinz, Yeah, I think somebody here is transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed. I forget who.


  that's what I'm doing, but I'm trying to master this stretching thing. I would like to do a long stretch. I would like to have a ton of new growth and go from there. This way I can slowing trim off the bonelaxed ends without losing length. So o hope heat styling can get me through it.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I think hair stylist who refuse to reeducate themselves on what they use to think were facts about hair use growth and retention simultaneously.

Ex: trying your hair will make it grow (when really, trimming your hair to avoid breakage, can help you retain length). They don't differentiate the two.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Hair update: random pics   (I want my hair like this)


----------



## GettingKinky

This is why I won't go back to texlaxing, uneven results. I hate this straight segment in my hair and it will take forever to grow it out.   


OAN I BC'd a small segment at the back of my head. I can see how people can end up doing an impulsive BC, but I like length too much for that.


----------



## Evolving78

I got a new flat iron. I am still going to get my other one, but I plan on washing my hair tomorrow and needed something. I also bought that tresemme heat protectant spray everyone seems to like.


----------



## Evolving78

I can't wait to wash my hair and see how my new growth is holding up with this treatment! I got my hair in a bun right now. I will wash my hair today and won't wash again until Saturday if time permits.


----------



## bebezazueta

shortdub78 said:


> I can't wait to wash my hair and see how my new growth is holding up with this treatment! I got my hair in a bun right now. I will wash my hair today and won't wash again until Saturday if time permits.



I'm glad you enjoyed it. Are you using their maintenance products to wash your hair?


----------



## Evolving78

bebezazueta said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. Are you using their maintenance products to wash your hair?


  yes! I bought the shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## 4evershika

Hi ladies! I guess I'm a part of this club too! I am 15 months post relaxer and just now starting to get the urge to BC (until I see my hair on wash day and realize that it's still not long enough for me to be happy without the relaxed ends...)


----------



## Evolving78

Wash day was great! I was slow as a turtle, but I enjoyed the process! I washed and conditioned my hair in the shower. The conditioner didn't have a ton of slip, so I didn't manipulate my hair. Once I rinsed, I used my detangling spray and leave in. I also used the tresemme heat protectant! I like it a lot! It's not oily, and has a liquid consistency. My hair felt really conditioned. 

I blow dried my hair on cool and medium. My hair felt so soft. I used my new flat iron. My hair got straight in one pass, but I had to turn the heat up close to 400 degrees to get my roots straight. 

My hair was salon straight and I didn't have that stuff feeling. I played around in the mirror. Then I decided play time was over and bunned my hair. Bum looks nice and neat.


----------



## Skyfall

...


----------



## Coilystep

DanitheBee said:


> I am so close y'all. I am this close to doing the BC. I am just tired of being attached to long hair. Tired of thinking I'll be ugly with short hair. Tired of fighting with two textures. Tired of waiting to see my curls. Tired of waiting on getting a man first before I BC. Just so TIRED!!!!!


  hang in there. If you feel you are really ready to BC then go ahead. I bc'd in August after 15 months of transitioning. I had never had short hair and I never had dealt with my natural hair. I been really enjoying my natural hair and I'm glad I cut it when I did it released a lot of stress I had with the two textures, and it given me a chance learn how to work with my while its at a manageable length.   It's your hair and its your decision how you choose to wear it.


----------



## divachyk

Any suggestions for combating SSKs at the nape?


----------



## Honey Bee

DanitheBee said:


> I am so close y'all. I am this close to doing the BC.
> I am just tired of being attached to long hair.
> Tired of thinking I'll be ugly with short hair.
> Tired of fighting with two textures.
> Tired of waiting to see my curls.
> Tired of waiting on getting a man first before I BC.
> Just so TIRED!!!!!


DanitheBee, _*sings* "You are not alone. I am here with you."_ I'll be two yrs post in July, the struggle is real.  SO was like, 'Cool, but you not cutting it _short_, right? '  You know how he is. 




divachyk said:


> Any suggestions for combating SSKs at the nape?


divachyk, Nope, but if you find one, please let me know. The hair is so fine back there, I hesitate to even finger detangle.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Any suggestions for combating SSKs at the nape?



I would also like to know too... unfortunately for me though I'm getting ssk's all over my head even though I moisturize almost daily smh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

Honey Bee flyygirlll2 do you trim them off or just let them stay on the strand?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Honey Bee flyygirlll2 do you trim them off or just let them stay on the strand?


  they are unavoidable.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Honey Bee flyygirlll2 do you trim them off or just let them stay on the strand?




divachyk sometimes I cut them if they're too knotted up on the strand and I can't remove them. I'll be honest though, the ones at my nape are horrible and this week I've yanked some of them out of frustration. I don't know what else to do with my hair anymore, I'm at my wits end with it. I might just do a Komaza Analysis cause idk anymore. I'm just so frustrated.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

flyygirlll2 said:


> I would also like to know too... unfortunately for me though I'm getting ssk's all over my head even though I moisturize almost daily smh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



A tip for keeping  ssk away that I heard before is keeping the hair stretched


----------



## rileypak

divachyk I wish I knew the secret to preventing them. Sometimes I can work them out but most of the time I just snip them off. I figure they come with the journey so I don't stress about them too much anymore. They aren't too plentiful in my hair that I've noticed so I just live and let live.


----------



## PlainJane

I get SSK too. I always assumed it was from how I roll my ends tight with satin rollers. I usually ignore them since my ends are relaxed. 

I've been getting a few "your hair got longer" comments, but I know it's because of the thickness gained from transitioning. My hair is mostly the same length.


----------



## movingforward

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> A tip for keeping  ssk away that I heard before is keeping the hair stretched



True statement.  For my hairline, I apply castor oil every night, no problems.


----------



## Evolving78

This is why I plan on just heat styling or stretching with rollers. When I decide to just wear my natural texture, I will go back to locs. My hair coils on itself now and I'm relaxed/texlaxed.


----------



## divachyk

movingforward said:


> True statement.  For my hairline, I apply castor oil every night, no problems.



Do you moisturize first? movingforward


----------



## divachyk

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> A tip for keeping  ssk away that I heard before is keeping the hair stretched



H0tPinkButtafly, I've heard / read this before but the area in which I'm getting them is in my kitchen...the tiny section of hair right at the hairline. So, I can't really do much stretching to this area. Thankfully, I'm not getting them anywhere else. I kinda assumed my kitchen is getting them from wearing wigs as this area seems to make its way out of the wig cap every single time.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> H0tPinkButtafly, I've heard / read this before but the area in which I'm getting them is in my kitchen...the tiny section of hair right at the hairline. So, I can't really do much stretching to this area. Thankfully, I'm not getting them anywhere else. I kinda assumed my kitchen is getting them from wearing wigs as this area seems to make its way out of the wig cap every single time.


  could you do a braid in that area?


----------



## movingforward

divachyk said:


> Do you moisturize first? movingforward



divachyk yes I do, apply castor oil afterwards and put on my scarf and go to sleep.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78, good idea. I'll try that tonight.

movingforward, thank you!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I hit 9 months post last week. 27 months to go. Sigh...that's so long. I want to be natural now, but I want long hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

GettingKinky said:


> I hit 9 months post last week. 27 months to go. Sigh...that's so long. I want to be natural now, but I want long hair.



I feel ya. I'm halfway through a 36 month transition as well. You should see the looks I get. But oh well. Keep holding on!


----------



## Nightingale

bebezazueta said:


> I feel ya. I'm halfway through a 36 month transition as well. You should see the looks I get. But oh well. Keep holding on!



Ditto. I want to be natural, but I need more length.


----------



## Evolving78

bebezazueta said:


> I feel ya. I'm halfway through a 36 month transition as well. You should see the looks I get. But oh well. Keep holding on!


  wow! That is a long transition! Normally people go for up to 2 years! Hey can I deep condition while on this reversion treatment? Or just in general?


----------



## Evolving78

I think I will do a hot oil treatment under the dryer for some conditioning, instead of putting a water based product on my hair. I won't dc until the six weeks is up or went my hair reverts back.


----------



## Evolving78

I decided to pamper my hair, so I did an oil treatment, light protein, and dc'ed. Next week will be my last week before I start the beautiful textures application again. I really like it and will continue to use the system. So it's official! I decided to transition back to natural. I'm not going to make a big announment until July, when I can really see how my hair is holding up! I will be  six months post by then. I'm glad a product like this was created! I hate being put in a box. Doing those treatments this morning caused some reversion. I sort of let my hair air dry. I didn't want to, but life got in the way. I plan on blow drying and flat ironing my hair later.


----------



## Nazaneen

its so easy to be like 6 months post now but when the hot weather comes 
idk how ill do it.
i think im around 7 mths post now

just checked my old laptop
i last relaxed in late aug


----------



## Nazaneen

i may just relax my hair from april or may through august each year... hmmm


----------



## baddison

Okayyyy... So 15months post and still counting.  I'm on my way to my 24 months deadline. The only thing is that I've been snipping away at my relaxed ends so much that there are no more relaxed hairs left.  

Seriously - I think I'm all natural now.... Take a look


----------



## sharifeh

I'm past 19 months post- I feel natural. I have no relaxed hair in the back and a little bit of it in the front. Meh. That was anti climactic which is just the way I like it- I don't have a big chop personality....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'm LOVING this natural hair thing. My hair is pretty large for 22 1/2 months. My density is pretty decent, not Naptural85 status, but still pretty dag'on BIG! 

I'm still wearing my wigs consistently though. BSL is my goal by December and god as my witness I'm going to reach it. Though I'm going to be 100% honest I have no idea what length I am now. I was SL when I bc'ed, but now I think i'm inching up on APL. I think I may be somewhere in between.


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm LOVING this natural hair thing. My hair is pretty large for 22 1/2 months. My density is pretty decent, not Naptural85 status, but still pretty dag'on BIG!  I'm still wearing my wigs consistently though. BSL is my goal by December and god as my witness I'm going to reach it. Though I'm going to be 100% honest I have no idea what length I am now. I was SL when I bc'ed, but now I think i'm inching up on APL. I think I may be somewhere in between.



I LOVE IT! LAWD!  You make me want to chop but I'll hold off hopefully. 

Thank you for keeping us updated. I appreciate it


----------



## bebezazueta

shortdub78 said:


> wow! That is a long transition! Normally people go for up to 2 years! Hey can I deep condition while on this reversion treatment? Or just in general?



I don't see why not. I still DC.  How's it going BTW?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

bebezazueta said:


> I LOVE IT! LAWD!  You make me want to chop but I'll hold off hopefully.
> 
> Thank you for keeping us updated. I appreciate it



Thanks hun! 

GIRL KEEP GOING! I can't wait to swap transitioning stories with other naturals and brag about how I know a girl who transitioned for 3 years . I'm lame like that.


----------



## Honey Bee

sharifeh said:


> I'm past 19 months post- I feel natural. I have no relaxed hair in the back and a little bit of it in the front. Meh. That was anti climactic which is just the way I like it- I don't have a big chop personality....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I'm almost 21 months post and I feel pretty much natural too. I'm nominally holding off because SO expressed a preference and I like to make him feel like he's running things.  I'll probably go ahead and bc soon, but now I'm thinking about haircuts and all that. It's too much, so I'm stalling.


----------



## divachyk

I've hit a challenge where my hair feels dry & things aren't going right. I'll give it two more weeks and if there is no calm after the storm then it's a done deal. The relaxer is calling my name.


----------



## Evolving78

bebezazueta said:


> I don't see why not. I still DC.  How's it going BTW?


  it's going good! I didn't get a chance to blow dry or use heat this last wash day. I had to go out and get my holy grail detangling spray though. I washed my hair in the kitchen sink...yeah that's not something I can do! I could probably wash, but I gotta get in the shower to rinse the conditioner out!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

When is the last time you Chelated? When was the last time you did a protein treatment? Have you switched anything up lately?


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft - last week to both questions and no changes....the weather changed though. My hair feels dry and I can't get the moisture back going.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk 

Maybe you can use a humectant moisturizer. Like Scurl.


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  Maybe you can use a humectant moisturizer. Like Scurl.


  a transitioner's tried and true! How many times are you spraying your new growth? Are you wearing your hair out pinned up? I can't really use glycerin based products on my hair. It feels good at first, the it just turns on me! Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 is nice too as well as their moisturizing gel. Long aid activator gel is nice too! Try a spray and the gel and wear a bun.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> a transitioner's tried and true! How many times are you spraying your new growth? Are you wearing your hair out pinned up? I can't really use glycerin based products on my hair. It feels good at first, the it just turns on me! Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 is nice too as well as their moisturizing gel. Long aid activator gel is nice too! Try a spray and the gel and wear a bun.



2x Daily. I've been wearing wigs so I've been in plaits. Those moisturizers are hit and miss. I go a while where they are golden and then they just stop working. Apparently the relative humidity and dew points shifts quickly in my area which impacts the performance of those products in my hair. shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> 2x Daily. I've been wearing wigs so I've been in plaits. Those moisturizers are hit and miss. I go a while where they are golden and then they just stop working. Apparently the relative humidity and dew points shifts quickly in my area which impacts the performance of those products in my hair. shortdub78


  well either way, I know you will get to the bottom of it! I just wanna see your hair! Lol


----------



## divachyk

my hair is quite underwhelming shortdub78 with the shrinkage.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I seriously don't want you to relax I was going to at 9 months post, but toughed through it and it was the best thing I've done in years. 

#TeamNaturalDivachyk


----------



## divachyk

You so silly girlfriend  EnExitStageLeft


----------



## ScorpioLove

I did a big mini chop.... I am staying in a sew in fir the next year and the natural part of my hair works with me while the relaxed part doesn't. I'm about shoulder length (with some relaxed ends still) but I am keeping my long weave in till My natural hair is back to bsl


Transitioning is much easier in a weave


----------



## divachyk

36 Weeks Post...just thought I share.


----------



## PlainJane

A new hire asked if I was mixed the other day. I told her no and she said she asked because my hair was so full. 

I nearly fell out my chair I was so flattered lol and told her thanks I'm going natural. 

My hair was flat ironed that day but it was pretty humid so it did fluff up a bit. 

I love hair compliments and I can't wait to get to my goal to show that black women can have long hair.


----------



## Evolving78

My hair took a beating today... I dusted my ends to make me feel better about what I did to her! The detangling and blow drying was torturous!  I am going to get some of those Aveda products or try that other treatment that was suggested.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> 36 Weeks Post...just thought I share.



We're only 5 weeks apart.  I'll be 41 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## divachyk

Word, GettingKinky? Saludable84 is right behind me. We're trailing each other.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I'm 17 months post (was going to BC at 24) but I just BC about 70% of my head as I type this.   
 
I blow drying my hair and putting perm rods in for the night. It's already 1:54am. Don't think I'll BC the front all the way because my new growth and relaxed ends blend to a T. So I guess it will look like a long bob. I don't mind... And at 17 months my hair fits into a banana clip which is a thumbs up.


----------



## Mische

So... I big chopped last month at 30 months post! My LHCF subscription ended and I didn't renew right away. But I'm back with a handful of pics!  

I think I'm grazing BSB. I'd like to be full BSL by the end of summer. I'm a slow grower (around 1/4" a month) so I think this is a realistic first goal for me. 

It's been said a million times in here but if you're thinking about doing the big chip... DO IT! I absolutely love my hair. Now I'm obsessed with pictures and even made IG. If any of you ladies are on there let me know.


----------



## divachyk

My few weeks out of wigs didn't go so well...back to wigs effective today!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Mische beautiful hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Honey Bee

Welp. I still have some scragglies to cut here and there, but I think it pretty much chopped itself. 


eta: Idky the pic is sideways.  Also, iirc, this is 2nd day hair.


----------



## Mische

flyygirlll2 thank you! You have a lovely head of hair yourself. Super thick! That's what I need to focus on but these SSKs won't let me be great.

Honey Bee Your curls look so pretty! I feel you on the scragglies. I'm still cutting tiny pieces of relaxed ends from random strands over a month after ending my transition...


----------



## Honey Bee

Mische said:


> Honey Bee Your curls look so pretty! I feel you on the scragglies. I'm still cutting tiny pieces of relaxed ends from random strands over a month after ending my transition...


Girl, staaahp!  I'm drooling over *your* hair. So thick and bounteous! 

re: scragglies. I have a question for everybody, the whole group, former transitioners still lurking wave: Britt, EnExitStageLeft) and those still on the journey:


**** Are you planning to get a professional cut/ 'shaping' once you finish your transition? Or are you just cutting off the permed ends and going for length? *****


----------



## whosthatgurl

Transition complete as of March 19th I believe.  

 I didn't realize my relaxed ends were gone, (washing my hair for another sew in) because I went in for a silk press. (I transitioned with sew-in's).

I look rough this morning, but I blurred out my face. After this sew in I'll get today, this will be the last time I'll be getting one for a while.

 I'm obsessed with my hair. And my focal point will be getting rid of the heat damaged leave out. 

 I'm so excited!


----------



## whosthatgurl

Mische said:


> So... I big chopped last month at 30 months post! My LHCF subscription ended and I didn't renew right away. But I'm back with a handful of pics!   I think I'm grazing BSB. I'd like to be full BSL by the end of summer. I'm a slow grower (around 1/4" a month) so I think this is a realistic first goal for me.  It's been said a million times in here but if you're thinking about doing the big chip... DO IT! I absolutely love my hair. Now I'm obsessed with pictures and even made IG. If any of you ladies are on there let me know.



What is your Instagram name!? Your hair is gorrrrrg!


----------



## Coilystep

Honey Bee said:


> Girl, staaahp!  I'm drooling over *your* hair. So thick and bounteous!   re: scragglies. I have a question for everybody, the whole group, former transitioners still lurking wave: Britt, EnExitStageLeft) and those still on the journey:   *** Are you planning to get a professional cut/ 'shaping' once you finish your transition? Or are you just cutting off the permed ends and going for length? ****


  congrats on your BC. I had hair dresser do my big chop. I would like to get it shaped up because I'm not really happy with shape but I really don't want to have get another cut. I'll probably just leave to grow. I have what I would consider a bob.


----------



## Honey Bee

whosthatgurl said:


> *
> I'm obsessed with my hair.* And my focal point will be getting rid of the heat damaged leave out.
> 
> *I'm so excited! *


Me too!!  


(but also )


----------



## Coilystep

whosthatgurl said:


> Transition complete as of March 19th I believe.  I didn't realize my relaxed ends were gone, (washing my hair for another sew in) because I went in for a silk press. (I transitioned with sew-in's).  I look rough this morning, but I blurred out my face. After this sew in I'll get today, this will be the last time I'll be getting one for a while.  I'm obsessed with my hair. And my focal point will be getting rid of the heat damaged leave out.  I'm so excited!


  congrats on your BC.


----------



## Honey Bee

stephanie75miller said:


> congrats on *your BC.* I had hair dresser do my big chop. I would like to get it shaped up because I'm not really happy with shape but I really don't want to have get another cut. I'll probably just leave to grow. I have what I would consider a bob.


 Not quite. The relaxed ends just decided they'd had enough of this cold cruel tangly world and leapt to their deaths. 


I really do want to get a shape. My hair grows into a mullet.  But, at the same time, I'm trynna hurry up and grow it out. I don't know, I might just pin back the front like I did when I was relaxed.


----------



## Coilystep

Honey Bee said:


> Not quite. The relaxed ends just decided they'd had enough of this cold cruel tangly world and leapt to their deaths.   I really do want to get a shape. My hair grows into a mullet.  But, at the same time, I'm trynna hurry up and grow it out. I don't know, I might just pin back the front like I did when I was relaxed.


  lol @mullet. I have a weird tail too. Once I got rid of my relaxed ends my hair didn't tangle anymore. I finger detangle in the shower I'll use my shower comb when I think about it.


----------



## Mische

Honey Bee said:


> Girl, staaahp!  I'm drooling over *your* hair. So thick and bounteous!
> 
> re: scragglies. I have a question for everybody, the whole group, former transitioners still lurking wave: Britt, EnExitStageLeft) and those still on the journey:
> 
> 
> **** Are you planning to get a professional cut/ 'shaping' once you finish your transition? Or are you just cutting off the permed ends and going for length? *****



Honey Bee I'm cracking up at your relaxed ends "leaping to their deaths." They really do stop giving an F after a certain point. I'm not planning on getting a professional shaping anytime soon since the various layers are pretty even on both sides (through it doesn't always appear that way evidenced by picture #4 where my shrunken hair appears all different lengths in the back, lol...). I don't trust folks with scissors in my hair so I'm not sure when/if that'll happen. 

whosthatgurl Congrats!! Did you pin back the front or is that a headband? It looks cute. I can never find a headband that I can wear for more than 15minutes without questioning all of my life choices... so if you have a recommendation let me know. 

My IG name is *yameshaw*. What's yours so I can add you? I literally just made it a week ago and one of the first things I did was add Blakizbeautyful and JGA. I need to follow LHCF ladies and some bloggers!


----------



## Guinan

Honey Bee, i plan on getting a Diva cut as soon as my hair gets alittle longer. So probably in July or Sep


----------



## whosthatgurl

Mische said:


> Honey Bee I'm cracking up at your relaxed ends "leaping to their deaths." They really do stop giving an F after a certain point. I'm not planning on getting a professional shaping anytime soon since the various layers are pretty even on both sides (through it doesn't always appear that way evidenced by picture #4 where my shrunken hair appears all different lengths in the back, lol...). I don't trust folks with scissors in my hair so I'm not sure when/if that'll happen.  whosthatgurl Congrats!! Did you pin back the front or is that a headband? It looks cute. I can never find a headband that I can wear for more than 15minutes without questioning all of my life choices... so if you have a recommendation let me know.   My IG name is yameshaw. What's yours so I can add you? I literally just made it a week ago and one of the first things I did was add Blakizbeautyful and JGA. I need to follow LHCF ladies and some bloggers!



Because my Instagram is part of my government name , I'm going to DM you lol


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> Girl, staaahp!  I'm drooling over *your* hair. So thick and bounteous!   re: scragglies. I have a question for everybody, the whole group, former transitioners still lurking wave: Britt, EnExitStageLeft) and those still on the journey:   *** Are you planning to get a professional cut/ 'shaping' once you finish your transition? Or are you just cutting off the permed ends and going for length? ****


  I'm going for length, but I will do a major trim when I hit BSL to even things up! I'm growing out a haircut as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Mische said:


> flyygirlll2 thank you! You have a lovely head of hair yourself. Super thick! That's what I need to focus on but these SSKs won't let me be great.  Honey Bee Your curls look so pretty! I feel you on the scragglies. I'm still cutting tiny pieces of relaxed ends from random strands over a month after ending my transition...



Mische thanks. My get SSKs all over my head.. Sometimes I really can't deal smh. Your hair is full and pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Honey Bee

I definitely want some length. Like ridiculous I only wash once to twice a month because I have so much hair length . However, being a naturally slow grower that I am I know its going to take a while.


----------



## divachyk

Any suggestions for how best to get a hair cut while 9 months post? I'm gonna get rid of thinning ends that I should have parted with before this stretch. I'm talking a true cut not a dusting or a trim so it's too much for me to comfortably cut on my own.

I'm debating between...
washing/conditioning at home and then having her dry, flat iron & cut it
OR
Letting her pamper me from start to finish

I'm open for thoughts or suggestions


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Any suggestions for how best to get a hair cut while 9 months post? I'm gonna get rid of thinning ends that I should have parted with before this stretch. I'm talking a true cut not a dusting or a trim so it's too much for me to comfortably cut on my own.  I'm debating between... washing/conditioning at home and then having her dry, flat iron & cut it OR Letting her pamper me from start to finish  I'm open for thoughts or suggestions


  wash and condition at home. Be light with the products, so it doesn't come out weighed down or heavy. How much do you want taken off?


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> wash and condition at home. Be light with the products, so it doesn't come out weighed down or heavy. How much do you want taken off?



TY shortdub78. Every last thin end so if that's 5 inches, then 5 inches it is. I'm over it tbh. It will grow back.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> wash and condition at home. Be light with the products, so it doesn't come out weighed down or heavy. How much do you want taken off?



I 2nd that. I would wash and DC @ home. However if I knew the stylist, I would leave the DC in, let them wash it out and have them use my heat protectant. And have them Blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## divachyk

pelohello said:


> I 2nd that. I would wash and DC @ home. However if I knew the stylist, I would leave the DC in, let them wash it out and have them use my heat protectant.



TY pelohello, I know her so I could do that. I rather she take over from the wet state because they can work magic from the wet state that I can't seem to do at home.


----------



## Evolving78

I had to moisturize and seal my hair this morning like I am fully natural! I went easy on the length.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> TY shortdub78. Every last thin end so if that's 5 inches, then 5 inches it is. I'm over it tbh. It will grow back.


  yes it will and it will be wonderful!


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Girl, staaahp!  I'm drooling over *your* hair. So thick and bounteous!
> 
> re: scragglies. I have a question for everybody, the whole group, former transitioners still lurking wave: @Britt, @EnExitStageLeft) and those still on the journey:
> 
> 
> **** Are you planning to get a professional cut/ 'shaping' once you finish your transition? Or are you just cutting off the permed ends and going for length? *****


 

Heyyy!!! I've gotten my hair trimmed 2x so far since I've gone natural.  When I initially had the relaxed ends trimmed off, my hair already had a bit of a shape to it. My hair kinda looks like it's cut in a shape. Now I just get trims, I'm scheduled to get another trim beginning of May.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Can anyone possibly help me with trying to figure out what my hair type is?

I'm thinking maybe 4a, definite 4b?


----------



## Guinan

whosthatgurl said:


> Can anyone possibly help me with trying to figure out what my hair type is?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe 4a, definite 4b?


 
Do you have a pic?

ETA:
I scrolled back. From that pic it's kind of hard to tell (for me anyway). Do you have a pic of your hair freshly washed in it's natural state w/o product?


----------



## Evolving78

I gotta spray this new growth three times a day!


----------



## whosthatgurl

pelohello said:


> Do you have a pic?  ETA: I scrolled back. From that pic it's kind of hard to tell (for me anyway). Do you have a pic of your hair freshly washed in it's natural state w/o product?



I didn't take any up close pics of my hair.  And j put it back up in a sew in yesterday.  On my next wash day, I'll take a better one.


----------



## PlainJane

shortdub78 said:


> I gotta spray this new growth three times a day!


How r u wearing your hair that you can spray it without frizzling or reverting?


----------



## PlainJane

So annoyed right now. 

Remember when I posted how I cut my relaxed sides off? Well, now I have to cut them again. I think it's because I was flat ironing my hair without my ends being smooth first. They look like they've been chewed on. 

How are you ladies smoothing your ends? My hair is tightlyyyy curled at the ends.


----------



## Evolving78

PlainJane said:


> How r u wearing your hair that you can spray it without frizzling or reverting?


  girl like I was working in the fields! Lol I had it in 4 sections, each twisted and pinned down. If I needed to go out, I had on a hat, or wig.


----------



## Evolving78

PlainJane said:


> So annoyed right now.  Remember when I posted how I cut my relaxed sides off? Well, now I have to cut them again. I think it's because I was flat ironing my hair without my ends being smooth first. They look like they've been chewed on.  How are you ladies smoothing your ends? My hair is tightlyyyy curled at the ends.


  I can't let them airdry and I go a little heavy with  serum on the ends.


----------



## Evolving78

I really should have used a heat protectant an a polishing spray when I combed my hair out... I will do that next time. I like the thermasmooth products. Made my new growth soft. It didn't make my hair straight though.  Made it smooth and manageable. I will get the Aveda products for that. I got a new blow dryer and it is so light and I love the attachments! I don't like doing my hair when kids are roaming around. It messes up my Chi! I start rushing, or do something stupid.


----------



## bebezazueta

I'm getting box braids on tomorrow. This will be interesting with 8 inches of natural hair. My hair is banded and air drying right now. 

To be continued. .  .


----------



## divachyk

I purchased the Mizani ThermaSmooth system. Which prods are you using and did you use heat shortdub78?

bebezazueta is it someone you know doing your hair?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I purchased the Mizani ThermaSmooth system. Which prods are you using and did you use heat shortdub78?  bebezazueta is it someone you know doing your hair?


  I bought the shampoo, conditioner, the thermastrength, and the serum. They have a spray too, but jc penny didn't have it. I'm going to get that as well. You do need heat to activate, but the shampoo, conditioner made my new growth manageable, and the thermastrength made it easy to detangle. I would recommend applying the serum after you detangle. I had a very good experience with blow drying my hair felt smooth. But my new growth is super coily so it didn't straighten it. I had to use the flat iron for that. I needed that spray to flat iron..


----------



## Evolving78

My SO just realized (or paid attention) to the fact that I'm transitioning to natural! Lol but it won't be a shock to him, since I'm going to be a straight hair natural. I asked him should I cut my hair to neck length and he wasn't feeling that, so I will just trim the relaxed ends off gradually. 

Does anyone know of an extremely moisturizing masque for hair?


----------



## Honey Bee

Officially bc'd. No pics yet, still washing/ conditioning.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Honey Bee said:


> Officially bc'd. No pics yet, still washing/ conditioning.


Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## Honey Bee

SlimPickinz said:


> Whoop whoop!!!


 

It's so nice to think about a style and NOT have to consider what to do about dem ends.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Honey Bee said:


> It's so nice to think about a style and NOT have to consider what to do about dem ends.


And since you've been doing that complicated routine  your curls are probably popping left and right. Go head!


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> Officially bc'd. No pics yet, still washing/ conditioning.


 congrats! Pics or it didn't happen! Lol I know that washing and conditioning session felt nice!


----------



## Honey Bee

SlimPickinz said:


> And since you've been doing that complicated routine  your curls are probably popping left and right. Go head!


Errrr, not even. I've been [email protected] from the start (not using the right products, shampooing, using protein, straightening) and I got reeeeaaal lazy as this transition ended. I'm good if I wash my hair once a week, you can forget every few days.  

But I will say that my short stint of trying to be faithful to the reggie (still not using the right products ) helped de-frizz my bang area, so yay. 

Now that I'm fully natural, I'd LIKE to be able to do it, but I have a cabinet full of "bad" hair products that I'ma use, dammit, so... maybe later. I'll keep doing the clay though.


----------



## PlainJane

Honey Bee said:


> It's so nice to think about a style and NOT have to consider what to do about dem ends.



This is what I'm looking forward to the most!!!


----------



## Honey Bee

shortdub78 said:


> congrats! Pics or it didn't happen! Lol I know that washing and conditioning session felt nice!


Sooooo.... I still have the conditioner in.  We started watching The Thomas Crown Affair and ordered Chinese.  

SO promised to take pics for me, though.


----------



## Honey Bee

Ok, I just ran and took a pic with the conditioner still in.  Y'all got me acting crazy.  The conditioner is Aussie 3 min. I do not plan to repurchase.


----------



## divachyk

TY shortdub78, I purchased a travel size kit from Ulta - shampoo, conditioner, serum. I wanted to try it last weekend but ran out of time. Let you know how I like it when I give it a try.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Honey Bee said:


> Ok, I just ran and took a pic with the conditioner still in.  Y'all got me acting crazy.  The conditioner is Aussie 3 min. I do not plan to repurchase.



Honey Bee cute curls.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats!!!  honeybee your curlies are cute. 

I just got my hair flat ironed yesterday. I worked out the morning and barely sweated by my roots reverted already.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

I scheduled a salon appointment to chop off my relaxed ends after 14 months of transitioning. 6 hours before the appointment, I started watching YT videos of ladies who chopped at 14 months. 

I. Just.Cant. 

I didn't want to cancel with zero notice so I ended up with a $75 twist-out instead. 

I've got between 2 and 3 inches of relaxed ends on the sides. I think I'm just going to trim them myself over the next 4-6 months. Now I'm on Amazon looking for shears. Any recommendations?


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Im 17 months post as of 4/3


----------



## Evolving78

I am going to try a Bantu knot set...I really pray it isn't a fail!


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> niaja24 and KiWiStyle I'm married, like Kiwi and like Kiwi I haven't seen my natural hair for more than 30 years.  I had no idea what my hair would look like and more importantly, my DH had NEVER seen my natural hair.  He has been so supportive even though I know sometimes my hair looks crazy.  It's not for lack of trying but I'm trying to unlearn what it has taken me 30+ years to learn.  Don't be discouraged, you can do it... it's just hair! Here is a pic of me pre and post BC:
> 
> 
> View attachment 288999
> 
> Wasn't the hair I've always dreamed of but it is a full head of hair and I'm good with that.


I haven't seen you around these parts! Your hair is so pretty and skin is just glowing!


----------



## Evolving78

I see I have to go back to products geared towards naturals to moisturize and tame this new growth. I'm 10 weeks, but I feel like 4-6 months! My hair feels soft and moisturized! I did a protein treatment with ORS, and used silk elements naturally products to wash and dc. Used CON Eden spray to detangle and elasta qp leave in. Blow dried on cool. Now I'm going to figure out how to Bantu the cute way...


----------



## PlainJane

Womp womp. Not feeling this transition anymore.
This shrinkage is driving me crazy. I can't have anymore spontaneous wash days because every style I know how to do takes hours to complete. 

How are you ladies styling your hair when you only have two hours to spare after you wash it?


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> I purchased the Mizani ThermaSmooth system. Which prods are you using and did you use heat shortdub78?
> 
> bebezazueta is it someone you know doing your hair?



Yes and she was so gentle and did not braid tight at all!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Ill be 2 years post relaxer on the 26th and as of April 3rd I have been fully natural for 4 months . 

Tonight I'll be blow drying to prepare for cornrolls. I'll try to post a pic of my first blowout as a natural vs. now. Hopefully, I have a bit more hang


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Honey Bee
ETA: NVM, I got excited and skipped right over it . Anywho, 2 snaps and a clap for those ringlets. I cannot wait to see how you style it. 
Congrats Luv!

When you post the pics PLEASEEEEEE TAG ME! I can't wait to see them. I know your curls are gorgeous!


----------



## Guinan

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ill be 2 years post relaxer on the 26th and as of April 3rd I have been fully natural for 4 months .
> 
> Tonight I'll be blow drying to prepare for cornrolls. I'll try to post a pic of my first blowout as a natural vs. now. Hopefully, I have a bit more hang


 
Wow, I can't believe that it has been 4mths since you BC. It seemed like it wasnt too long ago.


----------



## Evolving78

Going to wash and DC my hair tomorrow morning around 4am. Haven't decided if I want to straighten it or try the Bantu knots again.


----------



## Evolving78

does anyone use a paddle brush to blow dry or detangle their hair?


----------



## GettingKinky

PlainJane said:


> Womp womp. Not feeling this transition anymore.
> This shrinkage is driving me crazy. I can't have anymore spontaneous wash days because every style I know how to do takes hours to complete.
> 
> How are you ladies styling your hair when you only have two hours to spare after you wash it?



I just put my hair in a bun and tie the edges down with a scarf. It takes me almost no time.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm tired. I want to do this style, but I need to go to bed! I guess I will get up. My hair feels so soft and moisturized! Very good wash day and I washed using the sink again! My new growth something else! On to week 11! I think I will start blogging once I hit 12 weeks. Most people can stretch this long with easy. I need to master a style or two as well.


----------



## PlainJane

GettingKinky said:


> I just put my hair in a bun and tie the edges down with a scarf. It takes me almost no time.


yeah thats my issue. the bun is the only thing I can wear when trying to style quick. I'm hoping things get easier after I gain some length.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

PlainJane said:


> yeah thats my issue. the bun is the only thing I can wear when trying to style quick. I'm hoping things get easier after I gain some length.



Same here. But unfortunately, my bun is sickly. The crown/halo twist is my go-to style if I have zero time. I'm sure my coworkers are tired of seeing it and sometimes its pretty bad, but until I get some length, that's all I can offer.


----------



## baddison

PlainJane said:


> Womp womp. Not feeling this transition anymore.
> This shrinkage is driving me crazy. I can't have anymore spontaneous wash days because every style I know how to do takes hours to complete.
> 
> How are you ladies styling your hair when you only have two hours to spare after you wash it?



I'm with you! Usually I just roll, tuck, & pin. Or else I'll just resort to my regular "go-to"......BRAIDS!!!  I could leave those cornrows in for days at a time, its just wonderful!!  LOL.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

73 weeks yesterday (will be 17 months on the 25th).

All of these big chop pictures are tempting me something awful. If I can make it to June then I'll likely do cut next spring (braid it for summer then weave it up for winter). I may do it on the two year anniversary in November and keep it under wraps for the winter. We shall see.


----------



## Evolving78

PlainJane said:


> yeah thats my issue. the bun is the only thing I can wear when trying to style quick. I'm hoping things get easier after I gain some length.


I'm in a bun now and you have been transitioning loner than me! I washed my hair Monday and wasn't able to style it. I have so far to go, but I'm in it for the long haul. I never transitioned before. I would always cut my hair down to a fade and start from there. This is new and exciting for me.


----------



## Honey Bee

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Honey Bee
> ETA: NVM, I got excited and skipped right over it . Anywho, 2 snaps and a clap for those ringlets. I cannot wait to see how you style it.
> Congrats Luv!
> 
> When you post the pics PLEASEEEEEE TAG ME! I can't wait to see them. I know your curls are gorgeous!


I'm doing a dry twist out today. I'll post pics here.


----------



## PlainJane

AlkalineSteam said:


> Same here. But unfortunately, my bun is sickly. The crown/halo twist is my go-to style if I have zero time. I'm sure my coworkers are tired of seeing it and sometimes its pretty bad, but until I get some length, that's all I can offer.


I know the feeling. My coworkers have showed me pictures of my hair from social networks and I usually get the "I didn't know you could do *that* with your hair!" comments. 



baddison said:


> I'm with you! Usually I just roll, tuck, & pin. Or else I'll just resort to my regular "go-to"......BRAIDS!!!  I could leave those cornrows in for days at a time, its just wonderful!!  LOL.


Your braids look good! I'm going to try that next weekend. I need more practice because my cornrows never come out that neat.



shortdub78 said:


> I'm in a bun now and you have been transitioning loner than me! I washed my hair Monday and wasn't able to style it. I have so far to go, but I'm in it for the long haul. I never transitioned before. I would always cut my hair down to a fade and start from there. This is new and exciting for me.


You'll be fine- from what I see you already have length!


----------



## bklynbornNbred

I'm so easily influenced. Watching Grey's Anatomy last night and fawning over Jerika (Dr Edward's) bouncy twist out and next thing I know I mini cut my hair to just above APL. When I put my conditioner in I realized that in the front (that I cut even shorter) it's almost all natural. I'm holding on to these ends just so I can keep a ponytail (vs a ponynub) but I wouldn't bet on it. The shrinkage is crazy but I surprised myself when I stretched and my "new" hair was past my shoulders.


----------



## PlainJane

Approaching 18 months post. I don't have a normal growth rate. My hair is no where near where I thought it would be


----------



## baddison

PlainJane said:


> Approaching 18 months post. I don't have a normal growth rate. My hair is no where near where I thought it would be


I feel your pain.  I'm 16 months post and all relaxed hair is gone. And I'm barely ear length in some areas. I feel like I'm the slowest grower here.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

@PlainJane @baddison

I felt like that a few months ago. I don't know what happened these last few months (between 14 & almost 17 mths this week) my growth may not be faster but I "see" it more because the curls are majority (especially since I mini chopped a few inches on Thursday). Hide it for a month. You may surprise yourself.

Hang in there!

As for me I've had so many friends I didn't know were transitioning pop up this weekend with cuts and hair much shorter than mine. They gonna flip when I finally "come out".


----------



## GettingKinky

I've been transitioning forever. 2.5 years from relaxed to texlaxed and now 10 months from texlaxed to natural. I'm getting tired of this. And sometimes I wonder if I'll even like my natural hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

28 weeks post. Still trucking along in this stretch, haven't officially made up my mind if  transitioning or not but we'll see how things go. This is how my nape is looking at this point.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love the curls at my nape. After I washed yesterday I was so temped to BC the back of my head. But that would look crazy with the rest of my hair long, and I only have around 4 inches of natural hair so I would have had to cut more than 12 inches.


----------



## PlainJane

Idk where I got 18 months post from in another one of my posts. I'm only 17. Wishful thinking....


----------



## Eboni801

Just officially made 2 years post! Just want to encourage you ladies. I never, ever thought I could go this long but it does get easier. I haven't chopped and I just realized that I probably won't be able to wash and go but roller sets are my best friends.


----------



## whosthatgurl

dup. I'm still trying to figure out how to upload pictures smh lol.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I finally have pictures from my cut.  I had another weave in for a month, and I finally took it out last night.  It's currently drying.  The pictures that I have are wet with product, and as it's air drying.  I noticed heat damage throughout my entire head.  Not as noticeable in some sections, but I could tell that my new growth was definitely tighter.  

So I don't want to "hair type" myself just yet.  I did a protein treatment to try and restore the majority of it, and I plan on doing so often. 

My first attempt at a wash and go...

** adding pictures from my phone **


----------



## whosthatgurl




----------



## Coilystep

Eboni801 said:


> Just officially made 2 years post! Just want to encourage you ladies. I never, ever thought I could go this long but it does get easier. I haven't chopped and I just realized that I probably won't be able to wash and go but roller sets are my best friends.


Any body can wash n go. You won't know your true texture until you cut all the perm a way. I bc'd August 2014 and my hair texture has changed from when I first cut until now.  It looks totally different to me. I only do wash n goes. First picture is the day I got my bc second is today.


----------



## Coilystep

@whosthatgurl looks good. Come over to the wash n go winter challenge thread.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

@PlainJane we can really support each other then. I was 17 months on the 25th (75 weeks on Monday). For some reason I also had 18 in my head I just went back and edited those posts.

This week has been crazy which led to me being frustrated with my hair. Right now its in 3 strand twists that I'll take out if I go outside tomorrow. On the good note I thought doing 3 strand twists would be hard but once I did a few really slow it was much easier than the first time I tried when my hair was relaxed.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## whosthatgurl

stephanie75miller said:


> @whosthatgurl looks good. Come over to the wash n go winter challenge thread.



thanks! will do!


----------



## PlainJane

bklynbornNbred said:


> @PlainJane we can really support each other then. I was 17 months on the 25th (75 weeks on Monday). For some reason I also had 18 in my head I just went back and edited those posts.
> 
> This week has been crazy which led to me being frustrated with my hair. Right now its in 3 strand twists that I'll take out if I go outside tomorrow. On the good note I thought doing 3 strand twists would be hard but once I did a few really slow it was much easier than the first time I tried when my hair was relaxed.  Have a great weekend everyone!


We can! Last week I noticed some breakage and mid shaft splits so I can't bun like I was. Also, this week I started actually moisturizing and sealing. This is something I haven't done since I was relaxed. I'm going to do this at least every other day. And I need to find another shampoo.


----------



## PlainJane

What are you ladies favorite gentle shampoos? I have a few sulfate free shampoos (CON, Keracare, etc) and they are still very drying.


----------



## Nightingale

I've been using SheaMoisture's Curl & Shine shampoo ever since their deep cleansing poo was reformulated. Curl & Shine isn't drying to me, but I always dilute my shampoos before using them on my hair. I think that makes a difference.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies favorite gentle shampoos? I have a few sulfate free shampoos (CON, Keracare, etc) and they are still very drying.


I have been using carols daughter black vanilla shampoo


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I am 18 months post today


----------



## AgeinATL

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies favorite gentle shampoos? I have a few sulfate free shampoos (CON, Keracare, etc) and they are still very drying.



I know what you mean. My hair seems to HATE shampoos. The only one that I have found to be half-way decent is the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Shampoo. Still looking for an HG though.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I made 2 years post on the 26th of April. I was cool with my hair length at first but I'm getting the bun itch again. I can't wait until my natural hair is BSL or longer. My buns are going to slay...baby edges and all . 

Until then, my wigs and I are going to be besties!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@AgeinATL  Is sulfate a issue? If not, try the design essentials honey creme moisture retention shampoo. It detangles like the old school CON poo without the buildup. I freaking love it. This and the redken cleansing cream poo have been my go to's.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@EnExitStageLeft I agree. I love both these shampoos, especially the DE one.


----------



## AgeinATL

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @AgeinATL  Is sulfate a issue? If not, try the design essentials honey creme moisture retention shampoo. It detangles like the old school CON poo without the buildup. I freaking love it. This and the redken cleansing cream poo have been my go to's.



@EnExitStageLeft - you had me at "detangles like the old school CON". Been looking for a replacement for that shampoo for YEARS. It looks like Ulta is having a sale on DE, so I will check it out. Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@AgeinATL Come back and let us know your results 

@flyygirlll2 I'm starting to think that our hair enjoys the same things. We usually agree on products! I think I may have finally found my hair twin !


----------



## flyygirlll2

@EnExitStageLeft yay! My hair can be finicky as all get out sometimes with products lol, that's why I'm such a pj.


----------



## divachyk

I am almost 43 weeks post and I feel like my growth rate has slowed down. Before jumping to conclusions, I will measure again and go from there.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> I am almost 43 weeks post and I feel like my growth rate has slowed down. Before jumping to conclusions, I will measure again and go from there.


@divachyk what makes you say that?


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 Visually my ng looks about the same as it did months ago when someone asked me to measure my ng. I had like 3" at 6 months post which puts me at 1/2" per month. I haven't bothered to measure again since then because I don't pay much attention to how much ng I have until someone brings it up. The topic came up again and when I looked, it just visually looks about the same as before.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2 Visually my ng looks about the same as it did months ago when someone asked me to measure my ng. I had like 3" at 6 months post which puts me at 1/2" per month. I haven't bothered to measure again since then because I don't pay much attention to how much ng I have until someone brings it up. The topic came up again and when I looked, it just visually looks about the same as before.


It's probably shrinkage! 43 weeks! Wow!


----------



## divachyk

Probably so @shortdub78 - how's everything?


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I made 2 years post on the 26th of April. I was cool with my hair length at first but I'm getting the bun itch again. I can't wait until my natural hair is BSL or longer. My buns are going to slay...baby edges and all .
> 
> Until then, my wigs and I are going to be besties!


I'm in Twa club now and im excited about getting a couple of inches! Lol


----------



## bklynbornNbred

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies favorite gentle shampoos? I have a few sulfate free shampoos (CON, Keracare, etc) and they are still very drying.



The two you listed are my go to shampoos (the CON with Argon not the sunflower one). If I use anything else I always have to do the last lather with one of those to get slip back. I'm going to try the Design Essentials that was suggested up thread but I really wish CON would stop messing around and sell the Argon shampoo in the big bottles. When was the last time you clarified? The only time CON didn't work for me I needed to get some gunk off - once I clarified I was good.



divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2 Visually my ng looks about the same as it did months ago when someone asked me to measure my ng. I had like 3" at 6 months post which puts me at 1/2" per month. I haven't bothered to measure again since then because I don't pay much attention to how much ng I have until someone brings it up. The topic came up again and when I looked, it just visually looks about the same as before.


 I felt like that also up until a few weeks ago but now it seems as if my hair is moving again. I think my shrinkage has something to do with why it doesn't "look" longer to me but I definitely see the difference since my mini chop. I did rough cut up to APL with my hair straight not realizing until my next wash that in the back it was almost all new hair. I thought I had more space between my relaxed hair and the new growth. Don't despair yet your shrinkage may be fooling you.


----------



## divachyk

I just chopped off about 3 inches myself @bklynbornNbred


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Probably so @shortdub78 - how's everything?


The SO is suppose to like me up today or tomorrow! I hope he comes through and does a good job! It will save me some cash and time! I forgot about having to go to the barber shop every two weeks! I used some setting wrap foam lotion for curl definition. My hair was not hard and crunchy, but it didn't give me the shine I get from using gel.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I just chopped off about 3 inches myself @bklynbornNbred


Say what now?!?? How did it feel? Will you cut more?


----------



## Evolving78

Suave almond and Shea butter shampoo is really good! It gets my hair clean and doesn't strip! Cheap and effective! My other favorite shampoo is mizani milk bath or silk bath? It is a low sulfate. It feels like a lotion, but lathers/foams. It cleans well!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@shortdub78 YOU BIG CHOPPED?!!!!!!! 

Congrats luv!! What made you do it?


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @shortdub78 YOU BIG CHOPPED?!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats luv!! What made you do it?


I used silk elements naturally silk cowash conditioner and it tangled and knotted my hair up so bad! I couldn't even untangle without hair breaking off. I got the scissors and started cutting the front so there would be no turning back! It felt good after getting rid of that hair! I felt free. I was trying my best to transition and hang on to the length, but it was stressing me and I hated wearing wigs to look decent! Now I can be myself again! Not hating on wigs, but I started to feel like it wasn't just a fun option anymore. 

Now I just wash and go! I'm going to keep my hair in a style and just gradually grow it out. I'm not about length at the moment either.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@shortdub78

isnt it freeing? i felt so right after bc'ing. im not saying i would never relax agan, but as of right now i dont see it happening.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> Say what now?!?? How did it feel? Will you cut more?


I will be cutting about 3 more inches in June. I'm telling you, I'm so over it. I hate thin ends and all of them must go. If I had the courage, I'd BC it all off and start over but I don't have the cojones to do so. @shortdub78


----------



## PlainJane

My braid outs only look decent on stretched hair.


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> isnt it freeing? i felt so right after bc'ing. im not saying i would never relax agan, but as of right now i dont see it happening.


It does! I've had it shorter than this and every time, I just felt a great release! Yeah, I'm not making any promises about staying away from relaxers. I will just do whatever I feel at the moment.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

77 weeks (18 months on the 25th).

Having a crappy hair day. Did a twist out but as soon as I stepped outside my new hair said HUMIDITY!! and by the time I got home I had a bush on my head with smattering of  scraggly relaxed ends all over. Its not even that hot outside. I slicked it into a big ole top puff but I'm having flash backs to elementary school and why I begged to get a relaxer in the first place. At this point I don't want one but my hair is high maintenance and I ain't got time for her shenanigans right now. I keep putting off getting braids or twists but I need to get on it ASAP.


----------



## rileypak

18 months post as of a few days ago and still hanging on to a good portion of my relaxed ends. 

Nape is almost natural (1-3 inches left). Crown and temples have 4-7 inches left.
In the next few weeks I plan to try installing faux locs (using Nap85's method) for a new do and a small break.


----------



## divachyk

Go @rileypak - how are you controlling breakage? Are products still working well for you since we last spoke?


----------



## GettingKinky

bklynbornNbred said:


> 77 weeks (18 months on the 25th).
> 
> Having a crappy hair day. Did a twist out but as soon as I stepped outside my new hair said HUMIDITY!! and by the time I got home I had a bush on my head with smattering of  scraggly relaxed ends all over. Its not even that hot outside. I slicked it into a big ole top puff but I'm having flash backs to elementary school and why I begged to get a relaxer in the first place. At this point I don't want one but my hair is high maintenance and I ain't got time for her shenanigans right now. I keep putting off getting braids or twists but I need to get on it ASAP.



I always wear my hair in a bun, but I worry about this a lot. Did you use a serum or any other type of anti-humidity product?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

@GettingKinky no I didn't. I had my hair in flat twists for a few days and had prepped them with my usual LOC products. It was too hot to put on wig but I wasn't expecting my fro to just grow the way it did. 

Long ago when I was relaxed or doing long stretches I was able to manage my twist out and braid outs better. Now that the majority of my hair is natural I'm still trying to figure out what products I can use. Because you asked I checked my stash and found I have some Fantasia Frizz buster serum. I've been doing L-O-C method (leave in oil curling creme). Where would you suggest I add the serum before or after the curling aid?

I was also going to do a protein treatment since I  haven't done one in a while. 

My two textures don't play well together at all. I don't want to bun all summer but now that I can get a top bun these scraggly ends days are numbered.


----------



## GettingKinky

@bklynbornNbred  I don't know at which point you should add the serum my guess would be last, but that's just a guess. I have almost no experience wearing my hair out since I started transistioning. My texlaxed hair doesn't frizz much, but I'm pretty sure my natural hair does.


----------



## PlainJane

I washed my hair last night and braided it while it was wet. I figured out that I can only get smooth results when my hair is wet and moisturized just like when I do a roller set. My ends looked pretty pitiful so my hair just went into a bun. I'm going to DC, blow dry, and do it on stretched hair next time.


----------



## Nightingale

I did another flexirod set and my hair looks good. I think I've finally mastered flexirods. Woohoo!


----------



## bklynbornNbred

@PlainJane I'm so sorry to be a flat leaver but before I go @H0tPinkButtafly & @rileypak can roll with you.


I know I know



but I'm not posting any.

I was pre-pooing my hair and the two textures were fussing as usual. My curls were springing but the ends were just hanging there. 

Then every cliché that people say before they big chopped started going through my mind and I said to myself, "Self just do this and be done with it".

So the scissors came out and I'm now #Team Natural Spring 2015.

I just did not have it in me to spend another minute trying to coax both sides to come together. 
It was not how I planned but I knew it was time. As the relaxed hairs were liberated from the coils I felt my anxiety lift away. 

Now I can figure out what products are really real, get my new routine together and move on.

With the relaxed ends gone I'm looking more like a full head of 4a then the 3c/4a I thought it was. Shrinkage makes it looks really short but when I stretch it it is neck length. I have leave in conditioner in it right now with no idea of how I'm going to style it. I'll probably flat twist for now.

77 weeks and 2 days was a good run. I don't want to be a bad influence on those trying to hang in there but I'll be by to visit!


----------



## Whimsy

I just realized my last touch up was a year ago, Monday! Gunna see if I can last another year or two.....but....
Every day when I wet my hair to style it, and I see my curls poppin in the back, and all this stringy flat permed hair on top, I just wanna reach for my scissor right then and there... ::sigh::


----------



## PlainJane

LOL at @bklynbornNbred well congrats on your big chop! 
Yall are reallyyyy tempting me. But my shrinkage is just way too much and I don't even know if my natural hair reaches my shoulders yet. That's a must for me.


----------



## PlainJane

I spent my entire journey finding the best protein products but now my natural hair just wants moisture, moisture, moisture. Currently DCing with AOHSR for the first time in at least 6 months. I hope this helps.


----------



## PlainJane

Even after combing it out, the shrinkage is too much to handle.  I'm afraid if I chop now then I'll rely too much on heat styling. (Which is already a problem for me)


----------



## bklynbornNbred

PlainJane said:


> LOL at @bklynbornNbred well congrats on your big chop!
> Yall are reallyyyy tempting me. But my shrinkage is just way too much and I don't even know if my natural hair reaches my shoulders yet. That's a must for me.



Hang in there. With the relaxed ends gone my shrinkage is crazy. Stretched it's at my neck/shoulders (layered not blunt)but after the wash it was up by my ears. The exact look I didn't want. My wash and detangling was a breeze though. I ended up doing a rod set.

I have a bunch of things "in limbo" right now and the cut was impulsive. What's done is done but I will probably still end up braiding it up and take advantage of summer spurt with low maintenance styles.


----------



## bebezazueta

Darn it! Can't upload pic. I chopped the back third of my hair. I'll finish the job tonight!  So far so good!


----------



## GettingKinky

bebezazueta said:


> Darn it! Can't upload pic. I chopped the back third of my hair. I'll finish the job tonight!  So far so good!



I thought you were going for 3 years. Has it been that long already? Time flies!


----------



## Guinan

bebezazueta said:


> Darn it! Can't upload pic. I chopped the back third of my hair. I'll finish the job tonight!  So far so good!



Yay! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## bebezazueta

GettingKinky said:


> I thought you were going for 3 years. Has it been that long already? Time flies!


Nope I didn't even make it to 2 years. 20 months post and I have just enough hair to do what I dreamed of. 

I'm finished and letting it dry overnight. Pics are coming tomorrow hopefully I can get it to post. I may have to resize. 

OH AND I LOVE MY HAIR!


----------



## GettingKinky

bebezazueta said:


> Nope I didn't even make it to 2 years. 20 months post and I have just enough hair to do what I dreamed of.
> 
> I'm finished and letting it dry overnight. Pics are coming tomorrow hopefully I can get it to post. I may have to resize.
> 
> OH AND I LOVE MY HAIR!



You are scaring me. You were one of the people inspiring me to hang in there. I'm only 11 months post and sometimes I think of BCing, but I know I won't be happy with my hair at this length. I'm trying to hold on for 3 years but that's soooo far away. 

I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky I truly see why ladies BC. I'm almost 12 months post and this is truly becoming too much. The decision to chop would be easy if I was sold on transitioning. I'm still deciding though.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky I truly see why ladies BC. I'm almost 12 months post and this is truly becoming too much. The decision to chop would be easy if I was sold on transitioning. I'm still deciding though.



We're at the same place. I'll be a year on June 11. I'm not having any difficulty managing two textures, I just sometimes want to see my natural texture.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky oddly enough, my relaxed hair is the most problematic with breakage and tangling. The breakage is rarely at the line of demarcation so I am thinking it's just weakened, relaxed strands.


----------



## bebezazueta

GettingKinky said:


> You are scaring me. You were one of the people inspiring me to hang in there. I'm only 11 months post and sometimes I think of BCing, but I know I won't be happy with my hair at this length. I'm trying to hold on for 3 years but that's soooo far away.
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics!


Hang in there!  I know I needed enough hair to put in a puff and I've grown past the awkward stage while transitioning. I'm past shoulder length stretched now. I got to the point where my natural hair took over. I took out my braids and my relaxed ends were a tangled mess!  But get this. My natural hair wasn't. After finger detangling, the denman brush slid right through.

Do what makes you comfortable. If it's 3 years, then keep holding on.

Still can't post pics from my phone and they are less than 5 MB. I'm not home so I'll have to wait until I get in front of my computer to do it there.

Meanwhile if you are on Instagram, I have it posted there. I set my page back to private. Pic below. 

bebezazueta


----------



## bebezazueta

Ok I used tinypic 

20.5 months post!  Wash and go pony puff with a banana clip. Shea moisture Curl enhancing smoothie is the only product in my hair. 


http://[IMG]http://i57.tinypic.com/2a7cvg0.jpg


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@bebezazueta YOUR PUFF IS SO CUTE! What products did you use?

Also, I BC'ed at 20 months. I'm starting to think that 20 is the magical number around here .


----------



## Guinan

@bebezazueta , awesome growth for 20mths. How long is your hair when stretched?


----------



## bebezazueta

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @bebezazueta YOUR PUFF IS SO CUTE! What products did you use?
> 
> Also, I BC'ed at 20 months. I'm starting to think that 20 is the magical number around here .



Thank you!

Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie. Hair was deep conditioned and co washed out.


----------



## bebezazueta

pelohello said:


> @bebezazueta , awesome growth for 20mths. How long is your hair when stretched?



THANKS!
Here's a pic with the back chopped and stretched. I still had my braids in in the front.


----------



## PlainJane

Love it @bebezazueta! That's some great growth for 20 months.


----------



## GettingKinky

@bebezazueta I love your puff. 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @bebezazueta YOUR PUFF IS SO CUTE! What products did you use?
> 
> Also, I BC'ed at 20 months. I'm starting to think that 20 is the magical number around here .



Now I'm really scared. I can't imagine BCing in 9 months, I hope I'm able to overcome the urge.


----------



## Mische

@bebezazueta Congrats on your BC!! Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## bebezazueta

Mische said:


> @bebezazueta Congrats on your BC!! Your hair is beautiful.



Thank you!  Couldn't have done without you all!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I BC after 18.5 months of transitioning. My new growth was problem free. My relaxed ends was the problem. But I'm glad I transitioned for that long cause I can deal with the shrinkage. I have enough length that when my coils are stretched, I can get a big wash n go look.


----------



## divachyk

For those that use heat -- how often do you all use heat to tame the new growth? I'm at a point where I need heat in my life on the weeks when I'm not in wigs.


----------



## Nightingale

_*chants* I will not big chop, I will not big chop, I will not big chop..._


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Congrats to all the recent choppers!!!! 


@divachyk I straighten every 3-4 months.


I have a confession & I'm tired of holding it in...but we are all here to support and encourage each other so I figure this is the best place to put it. 

*Breathes in*

I'm scared to get rid of my relaxed ends. My natural hair is closing in on waist length and the relaxed ends stop right at the tip top of my hips. I feel like the relaxed ends are protecting my natural hair and allowing me to retain it's length and if I chop, I won't retain as well. It's so funny how we all have different views...some can't wait to chop, meanwhile I'm over here shaking in my boots like a scary cat wishing I could never chop. 

I know we are not "supposed"  to compare our hair, it's growth and all that to others but let's be real here...we all have our moments. I look at some Ladies hair and think like dang you been at it forever and that's all the length you got to show for it? Yes, that's bad of me...I know...and I'm working on that because I know all of our journey's are different...mistakes have been made along the way, big chops have been done, etc etc..so comparing is fruitless but it's still something I struggle with. 

*Breathes out* wooooosah

*Disclaimer...if you read through this book of a post...thank you. Please know my intentions are not to offend nor upset anyone.


----------



## divachyk

@lulu97 Like dude or should I dudette, you've been holding out on that info? Girl, chop. You have plenty of hair to work with. I'm certain your relaxed ends aren't protecting your natural hair. All that retention is good technique. How many months / years post are you?


----------



## bebezazueta

TamaraShaniece said:


> View attachment 326917 I BC after 18.5 months of transitioning. My new growth was problem free. My relaxed ends was the problem. But I'm glad I transitioned for that long cause I can deal with the shrinkage. I have enough length that when my coils are stretched, I can get a big wash n go look.


Congrats!  Looking good!


----------



## GettingKinky

Everyone is chopping!

Who is still in this for the long haul?  I'm hoping to do this for another 2 years.

@Nightingale - I'm with you. I'm not chopping not matter how badly I want to see my curls.

@lulu97  I'm like you- I want to hang on to every inch of growth. I chopped a very small area at the back of my head and my shrinkage is more than 50%. If my shrinkage doesn't get less as my hair gets longer I may never chop. I would need at least 4 years of growth, maybe more, to even be APL.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

divachyk said:


> @lulu97 Like dude or should I dudette, you've been holding out on that info? Girl, chop. You have plenty of hair to work with. I'm certain your relaxed ends aren't protecting your natural hair. All that retention is good technique. How many months / years post are you?



@divachyk In all honesty; when I got my last relaxer, I was not on a hair journey so I'm not 100% sure. According to my stylist it was around Dec 2011. However, I swear I had one around Valentine's Day the following year...or maybe I just got it pressed at the salon ....all I know is that it was "Bone Thugs in Harmony" straight in vacation pictures.  lol So I'm just gonna shoot for middle ground and say between Dec 2011 & Feb 2012.

Having the relaxed ends don't give me problems. I detangle just fine & since I have so much natural hair versus so little relaxed hair, I can do any style a 100% natural can do...including wash and go's...so I'm not pressed to chop. Just afraid of the unknown after they are finally all trimmed away.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

GettingKinky said:


> Everyone is chopping!
> 
> Who is still in this for the long haul?  I'm hoping to do this for another 2 years.
> 
> @Nightingale - I'm with you. I'm not chopping not matter how badly I want to see my curls.
> 
> @lulu97  I'm like you- I want to hang on to every inch of growth. I chopped a very small area at the back of my head and my shrinkage is more than 50%. If my shrinkage doesn't get less as my hair gets longer I may never chop. I would need at least 4 years of growth, maybe more, to even be APL.



Yes I have no plans on chopping either. I plan to grow to TBL (with the relaxed ends) and go into maintenance mode until they are all trimmed away. Now if they start giving me issues...than I might be singing another tune. But for now, we aiight. lol


----------



## bklynbornNbred

@lulu97 Where were you last week when I needed you??

I didn't start this with intention to transition it was a stretch that went too long for me to turn back. When you're ready you'll do it and you'll wonder why you hesitated at all. 


You ready yet??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

bklynbornNbred said:


> @lulu97 Where were you last week when I needed you??
> 
> I didn't start this with intention to transition it was a stretch that went too long for me to turn back. When you're ready you'll do it and you'll wonder why you hesitated at all.
> 
> 
> You ready yet??



@bklynbornNbred 
Girllllllll I stay from around these parts...too much temptation with folks flossing them lovely big chop curls. lol My usual hang out spots are the hip-tbl thread or the setting to success thread. I peep in here every now and again.


----------



## GettingKinky

At my nape I have 4 inches of natural hair that shrinks down to 2 inches. It makes cute little coils, but they have zero movement/swing even when I shake my head. How long does my hair have to get in order to have swing????


----------



## bklynbornNbred

I don't know but my 8 inches look like 2 also so hang in there.

I'm so regretting this premature cut. Getting it braided this weekend.


----------



## Nightingale

I just finished two strand twisting my hair and it looks fabulous! I put perm rods on the ends so it looks like I just fingercoiled the last couple inches. I don't know why I thought I had to be all natural to rock this style, but now that I know I can I'll be rocking this look until I big chop.


----------



## shonte

Hello ladies, as you can see I'm more of a lurker than poster. When I started my journey, back in 2010, my goal was to grow long relaxed hair. However, the past couple of years I've been longing to see the hair that grows out of my scalp.

I'm currently 23 weeks post relaxer. I don't think I've gone this long without some type of chemical service since I was a teenager, whether it was a curly perm or relaxer! I'm so excited about this journey. I'm starting to see coils and curls. My goal is to big chop at the two year mark. In the mean time I will make an effort to post more. Sorry about the long winded post.


----------



## Nightingale

Welcome @shonte


----------



## TamaraShaniece

lulu97 said:


> @divachyk In all honesty; when I got my last relaxer, I was not on a hair journey so I'm not 100% sure. According to my stylist it was around Dec 2011. However, I swear I had one around Valentine's Day the following year...or maybe I just got it pressed at the salon ....all I know is that it was "Bone Thugs in Harmony" straight in vacation pictures.  lol So I'm just gonna shoot for middle ground and say between Dec 2011 & Feb 2012.
> 
> Having the relaxed ends don't give me problems. I detangle just fine & since I have so much natural hair versus so little relaxed hair, I can do any style a 100% natural can do...including wash and go's...so I'm not pressed to chop. Just afraid of the unknown after they are finally all trimmed away.




It took me about 5 years to go natural. I started my hair journey in Dec 06 along with my little sister. She BC in 2008 w/ her TWA and I couldn't. I loved that she was natural and her curls were gorgeous. I was too afraid to BC. I did countless 6 month stretches... But I never had that guts to cut off my relaxed ends.. That was my comfort zone in regards to looks and managing my hair. Now I stretched for 18.5 months because I was pregnant.. After my 9 months was up, I felt like I could manage my new growth. I cut a small piece in the back (it was already broken off) and I had enough inches to rock a stretched big twist out and kept cutting from there and love my natural hair since then.


----------



## CICI24

lulu97 said:


> Congrats to all the recent choppers!!!!
> 
> 
> @divachyk I straighten every 3-4 months.
> 
> 
> I have a confession & I'm tired of holding it in...but we are all here to support and encourage each other so I figure this is the best place to put it.
> 
> *Breathes in*
> 
> I'm scared to get rid of my relaxed ends. My natural hair is closing in on waist length and the relaxed ends stop right at the tip top of my hips. I feel like the relaxed ends are protecting my natural hair and allowing me to retain it's length and if I chop, I won't retain as well. It's so funny how we all have different views...some can't wait to chop, meanwhile I'm over here shaking in my boots like a scary cat wishing I could never chop.
> 
> I know we are not "supposed"  to compare our hair, it's growth and all that to others but let's be real here...we all have our moments. I look at some Ladies hair and think like dang you been at it forever and that's all the length you got to show for it? Yes, that's bad of me...I know...and I'm working on that because I know all of our journey's are different...mistakes have been made along the way, big chops have been done, etc etc..so comparing is fruitless but it's still something I struggle with.
> 
> *Breathes out* wooooosah
> 
> *Disclaimer...if you read through this book of a post...thank you. Please know my intentions are not to offend nor upset anyone.


 

I'm transitioning for the 4th time and this is what I said I would do.  I feel like I will be able to get to my goal easier if I keep the last couple of inches of my relaxed hair.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

Count me in with the choppers. I BC'd on May 9th after 14 months.

For some reason I got really determined to do a twist out but the straight ends really p'd me off. It took me about 2 weeks to order shears from Amazon & another 2 weeks to work up the guts to use them. My BC was without thought or fanfare. I washed my hair and unconsciously decided to cut the straight ends off. I was so proud of my TWA that I wore a wash n go the same day, without a single clue how that process worked.

Now I'm MHM'ing and perfecting my wash n go's and twist outs. I wouldn't say that its easier, but its nice to know that as long as I have 30 minutes to rake/shingle, I can have a cute hairstyle. If I have less than 30 minutes, I put in a quick crown twist and hit the street.


----------



## Coilystep

AlkalineSteam said:


> Count me in with the choppers. I BC'd on May 9th after 14 months.
> 
> For some reason I got really determined to do a twist out but the straight ends really p'd me off. It took me about 2 weeks to order shears from Amazon & another 2 weeks to work up the guts to use them. My BC was without thought or fanfare. I washed my hair and unconsciously decided to cut the straight ends off. I was so proud of my TWA that I wore a wash n go the same day, without a single clue how that process worked.
> 
> Now I'm MHM'ing and perfecting my wash n go's and twist outs. I wouldn't say that its easier, but its nice to know that as long as I have 30 minutes to rake/shingle, I can have a cute hairstyle. If I have less than 30 minutes, I put in a quick crown twist and hit the street.


Congratulations come on over to wash n go challenge thread. Located here https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/


----------



## shonte

As of yesterday I'm six months post relaxer. I'm really starting to wonder if I can make it to a year, let alone two years, before I cut the relaxed ends. I'm trying to do this transition with out weave, wigs or braids. I may give in and get some twists. I don't know how my hair will react since I've never had weave or braids.


----------



## Coilystep

shonte said:


> As of yesterday I'm six months post relaxer. I'm really starting to wonder if I can make it to a year, let alone two years, before I cut the relaxed ends. I'm trying to do this transition with out weave, wigs or braids. I may give in and get some twists. I don't know how my hair will react since I've never had weave or braids.


Hang in there. It gets much easier the longer you go.  I lived in flat twist and cornrow styles throughout my transition. Towards the end of my transition I was sick of them and was so ready to to cut lol. I was also impatient and wanted to see my natural hair so bad.  I started cutting random pieces around my ninth month. I made it 17 months. Once the perm was gone I was so happy, and my hair has flourished ever since.


----------



## shonte

stephanie75miller said:


> Hang in there. It gets much easier the longer you go.  I lived in flat twist and cornrow styles throughout my transition. Towards the end of my transition I was sick of them and was so ready to to cut lol. I was also impatient and wanted to see my natural hair so bad.  I started cutting random pieces around my ninth month. I made it 17 months. Once the perm was gone I was so happy, and my hair has flourished ever since.


I'm thinking it'll be buns and twists for the next year and a half!


----------



## GettingKinky

In the past 18 months I've cut 8-11 inches of hair.  My hair is shorter now than it was in Oct 2013. I'm a little sad about that. But I do want to get to be fully natural. I'm so conflicted


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I'm having a huge issue that I can't quite resolve that's gonna make or break this stretching possibly turned transition -- my hair clumps together and forms little dreads that I have to pick and pull apart. Most often, this is the source of my breakage no matter if I pick them apart when the hair is damp or dry. What causes this?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I think I know what you mean. I ended up flat ironing last week and this week which I never do, well at least not flat iron back to back. My hair likes to clump together and it will dread/ knot up. I cut some knots out yesterday.

The knots are my biggest issue, that's why I used heat just to see if I can aliviate some of it. My hair has already started reverting  even though I ironed yesterday


----------



## Guinan

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a huge issue that I can't quite resolve that's gonna make or break this stretching possibly turned transition -- my hair clumps together and forms little dreads that I have to pick and pull apart. Most often, this is the source of my breakage no matter if I pick them apart when the hair is damp or dry. What causes this?


 
That used to happen to me when I was transitioning. Mines was caused by lack of moisture or too much protein. I would have to DC overnight to prevent that from happening.


----------



## divachyk

@pelohello @flyygirlll2 thanks ladies. I will try to overnight tonight and see what happens because that foolishness I dealt with last night was exhausting. Did you shampoo & condition some more or just rinse out the conditioner like a cowash.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

@divachyk is it your new growth or your relaxed ends that are knotting? Towards the end Kinky Curly Knot Today helped with my relaxed ends tangling.  With two textures they're going to have different needs. I would have lasted longer if I had just gone ahead and braided or weaved up my head. I have to admit now that the ends are gone tangling is no longer an issue.


----------



## divachyk

@bklynbornNbred it's from the root down to about the line of demarcation so it's the new growth clumping together. I have about 5 inches of new growth. My entire head doesn't do this, thank goodness but the areas that do is exhausting.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

Also don't know if you're low porosity but for me pre pooing  or deep conditioner under dryer for 30 minutes was better than overnight treatments.

I used to follow up with moisturizing shampoo then leave in/ style.

* my clumping was my relaxed ends so not sure if my tips will help


----------



## divachyk

So no additional deep conditioning after the pre-poo deep conditioner @bklynbornNbred? I swear my hair is low porosity but Komaza's analysis indicates is normal to high. I beg to differ because it truly acts like it's low.

ETA: I sat under the steamer for 20 minutes last night before washing. I didn't use sulfate-free though so that might have defeated the pre-poo.


----------



## Guinan

divachyk said:


> @pelohello @flyygirlll2 thanks ladies. I will try to overnight tonight and see what happens because that foolishness I dealt with last night was exhausting. Did you shampoo & condition some more or just rinse out the conditioner like a cowash.


 
I would rinse like a co-wash, but you could do either one. It sounds like your NG isnt getting enough mositure. Hopefully the conditioner that you use will be able to penetrate the hair shaft. When I was transitioning, I used HERBAL Essence, but after a while it stopped working. I really like tressume conditioner. I cant remember the name but I think it's called unruly curl; IDK


----------



## divachyk

@pelohello, TY! I don't see unruly curl on Tresmme's website. I will search around to see if I can find a name similar to that.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

divachyk said:


> So no additional deep conditioning after the pre-poo deep conditioner @bklynbornNbred? I swear my hair is low porosity but Komaza's analysis indicates is normal to high. I beg to differ because it truly acts like it's low.
> 
> ETA: I sat under the steamer for 20 minutes last night before washing. I didn't use sulfate-free though so that might have defeated the pre-poo.


If you have time I would do both. Not on a regular basis but to get your hair back on track.

When was last time you clarified? When products aren't working it may help to start on clean slate.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a huge issue that I can't quite resolve that's gonna make or break this stretching possibly turned transition -- my hair clumps together and forms little dreads that I have to pick and pull apart. Most often, this is the source of my breakage no matter if I pick them apart when the hair is damp or dry. What causes this?


That was a detangling issue for me. Have you thought about braids or Senegalese twists? You would constantly keep your hair stretched and will have less manipulation and maintenance.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> So no additional deep conditioning after the pre-poo deep conditioner @bklynbornNbred? I swear my hair is low porosity but Komaza's analysis indicates is normal to high. I beg to differ because it truly acts like it's low.
> 
> ETA: I sat under the steamer for 20 minutes last night before washing. I didn't use sulfate-free though so that might have defeated the pre-poo.


I'm low porosity and the steam didn't work for me. Dry heat worked better, especially with product.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> @pelohello, TY! I don't see unruly curl on Tresmme's website. I will search around to see if I can find a name similar to that.


That Kera Minerals works really well for my natural hair! I use tresemme or that shampoo cream to cowash.


----------



## divachyk

@pelohello @bklynbornNbred @shortdub78

Tried something new yesterday -
Overnight DCed for added moisture
Shampoo, DCed with heat
Upon rinsing out the conditioner, I finger detangled my hair
Applied a rinse out conditioner to detangle with a comb from tip to root
I did not run a comb back through the new growth when I got out of the shower
I combed the (relaxed) length some more to smooth it into ponies for drying

I returned to using the LOC method and that seemed to help

In feeling around in my new growth, it's super thick and coarse feeling but I don't feel any knots. My new technique seemed to reduce breakage but I am unsure what will happen come next wash day -- hope I don't have a bird's nest, matting or tangles at the roots.

The good news in all of this, my new growth seems forgiving where I don't need it properly detangled before putting water on it unlike my relaxed hair. So, I might have to just work with my new growth under running water and not touch it again after I'm out of the shower.

Sorry for the novel -- thanks for your help.

ETA:
So for anyone reading and struggling with breakage on wash day, I did majority of the combing of my relaxed length after my hair was in ponies. The ponies alleviated the stress on the line of demarcation. I hate I didn't think of this sooner. I had next to no breakage doing it this way.

This technique also shortened wash day tremendously since I wasn't fighting and battling the varying textures; I only worked with the relaxed hair which is a detangling breeze.


----------



## Guinan

@divachyk 

Yay!!! I'm glad you found something that works. Another suggestion, I find that diluting my DC along with heat or an overnight DC helps the conditioner penetrate the hair shaft. My DC combo is: 2oz of DC and 6oz of warm water. Shake and then apply in sections, smoothing the conditioner in your hair.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

Posts like yours helps others when they get to their point in their transition.

I'm glad this wash day went better. What are you putting on your hair between now and wash next day?


----------



## Evolving78

I'm glad you had a good wash day and came up with that method! i gotta go check out the blog too!


----------



## divachyk

@bklynbornNbred I put my hair up in a donut bun for the week so I will spritz it with SM moisture mist until Wed. 

Wed night I will take down the bun and moisturize it really good and put it back in a bun until Fri night when it's time to wash. 

I'd love to cowash mid-week but my hair hates it.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

My hair never liked co washing either while transitioning.

You don't want to change too much at once but if the spritzing/moisturizing once a week is what you were doing before you may need to find a different product to use for the mid week moisturizing or change up how often you are doing it. See how it feels when you take the bun down.


----------



## divachyk

@bklynbornNbred Cream moisturizers seem to cause buildup for whatever reason so I have fallen out of the habit of using them much.

I spritz 2x daily and have been for a while. The inner parts of my hair don't benefit much from the hydration when in a bun but it benefits from the lack of manipulation. 

I usually heavy moisturize & seal with a cream mid-week.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk

I'm glad you found a way to alleviate the breakage. Stretched hair is a saving grace for Sitioning' hair .


----------



## divachyk

You're right about that! @EnExitStageLeft


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies, curiosity got the best of me so I took down my bun to feel the new growth and all of it felt great with the exception of a few dry patches. Best of all, I didn't have any dreads or matting. Score! I spritzed, applied cream moisturizer, jbco to the scalp, sealed and re-bunned. That wasn't bad at all and it wasn't too much manipulation so I just might do this nightly (or every other night) to ensure I'm getting down in the new growth to keep it hydrated.


----------



## divachyk

Ok, ladies...the routine I detailed above is a hit and I'm getting through wash day in record time. *knock on wood that I don't have to eat these words*


----------



## Nightingale

I'm having so much fun trying new styles on my transitioning hair, which lessens my urge to chop. Today I tried a braid out and had the cutest first day hair. Hubby couldn't keep his hands out of it, so I doubt it will last the whole week. So far, this braid out and the flexirod set are his favorite styles.


----------



## PJaye

My niece is transitioning and asked me a question that I simply  could not answer, so I thought I would post it here for greater feedback.  Currently, she is 28 weeks post relaxer and her hair doesn't look like it has any new growth.  She sent me 4,692 pictures of her hair in various states (wet, dry, free of product) and in every shot it all looks the same from root to tip - wavy.  She keeps asking me, "Where's the new growth?  How do I know what to cut off if there isn't any discernable new growth?"  Honestly, I was at a loss for words.

She began relaxing when she turned 18 years old (because had she done it as a minor, her mother would've broken her arm in 8 different places before assaulting the person who sold it to her).  Her objective at the time was to obtain bone straight hair, especially the roots, that was easy to straighten and style.  Before relaxing, her hair, IMO, was 3a with  bit of 3b.  For almost two decades, she's had bone straight roots with wavy midshafts and ends.  She would get a touch up every 12 to 16 weeks when her roots began to "wave up".  Now, it's all wavy and she has no idea what to do...and I have no idea what to tell her.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Amarilles

Sounds like she has a weak curling pattern. It doesn't sound like she has kinky hair? She may have to wait longer if she has silky hair + weak curling. Waves are harder to see, she should give it at least a full year. I have weak curling in the front and top (lazy waves), I'll attach a wet and dry picture of my 7 month transition so that she can have an idea. My hair definitely isn't 3a/3b nor silky (it's wiry, mostly 3c/4a) so I can only imagine how her hair type and texture will just not be easily visible while transitioning, if my top/front kinda wasn't. It'd help to see a pic or two of her hair to be sure, but I'm almost positive that it's just her texture and curl pattern.

Also, is she straightening her hair? If so, do remind her that she may be heat damaging it or weakening her waves further. If she's heat styling she may want to give it up until fully natural so she won't have doubts about her growth. 

Top photo is wet hair, bottom is dry at 7 months transitioning. Only the top of my hair is like this, the rest are 4a/3c curls, no waves.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

19 months post since the other day.... I been keeping my hair straight mostly since every time I try to do something different, the diffence between my thick roots and thinner ends doesn't look right to me . The humidity and /orthe deep conditioner I been using  these past couple weeks have been making the natural part of my hair frizz up while the rest stays straight


----------



## PJaye

Amarilles said:


> Sounds like she has a weak curling pattern. It doesn't sound like she has kinky hair? She may have to wait longer if she has silky hair + weak curling. Waves are harder to see, she should give it at least a full year. I have weak curling in the front and top (lazy waves), I'll attach a wet and dry picture of my 7 month transition so that she can have an idea. My hair definitely isn't 3a/3b nor silky (it's wiry, mostly 3c/4a) so I can only imagine how her hair type and texture will just not be easily visible while transitioning, if my top/front kinda wasn't. It'd help to see a pic or two of her hair to be sure, but I'm almost positive that it's just her texture and curl pattern.
> 
> Also, is she straightening her hair? If so, do remind her that she may be heat damaging it or weakening her waves further. If she's heat styling she may want to give it up until fully natural so she won't have doubts about her growth.
> 
> Top photo is wet hair, bottom is dry at 7 months transitioning. Only the top of my hair is like this, the rest are 4a/3c curls, no waves.




Thank you so, so much for this!  The pictures has helped tremendously, especially me because my entire head resembles the top of  yours - lazy waves (and the longer it gets, the "lazier" it looks).  I always assumed that it was as a result of years of stretching while air drying.   

OTOH, my niece's hair is a bit silkier and has definite loose waves.  She stopped relaxing and straightening her hair at the same time, so she's been air drying and working with the waviness for 28 weeks.  I'm going to advise her to continue with her weekly DCing, air drying and regular trimming.  Since she has no visible new growth, it's going to take a long, long time before she can be sure that her hair is relaxer-free.  Thanks again for your help; it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

What are u ladies doing to ur hair this summer?  I have been keeping my hair straight but that will be pointless in the heat


----------



## Nightingale

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> What are u ladies doing to ur hair this summer?  I have been keeping my hair straight but that will be pointless in the heat


I've tried a few new styles this spring and know what styles i'll do this summer. I plan on doing braidouts, twistouts, two strand twists, french braids, and jumbo flat twists.

 I refuse to do anymore buns. I'm bunned out!


----------



## Nightingale

shortdub78 said:


> I'm low porosity and the steam didn't work for me. Dry heat worked better, especially with product.



Even low porosity heads are different. My hair prefers steam over dry heat.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm one year post today.  

Just 2 more years to go.


----------



## GettingKinky

If I weren't nervous about having short hair and very wary of going through the awkward growing out phase, I would BC. I really like the way my hair curls at the roots. But I think I will just hang in there for 2 more years.


----------



## PlainJane

I'm still hanging in there. I had plans to cut the relaxed ends off my nape but I couldn't find my hair scissors. I'm too cheap to buy more right now. 18 months post and I can't see myself chopping any time soon. I'm loving how thick my hair appears...keyword is appears. Trying to make it at least 6 more months!


----------



## shasha8685

I say that I am unofficially officially transitioning. 

I haven't relaxed since January and I'm not really planning to relax. I just want to make it past month 8 (7 years ago when I first called myself transitioning, that was the  month that I said *** it and relaxed) before I commit to slowing transition cutting.

All that to say that I may be peeking in here from time to time.....


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I tried the LOC method for the first time today and my hair feels and looks great. I banded my hair in 2 ponytails. I don't know what I'm going to do with it after it dries but trying not to flatiron for a while


----------



## RockCreak

I'm back again!  Decided to BC back in December and approaching 7 months post.  I'm getting good results just struggling with all in between stages.  Too  short for some styles not long enough for others... smh the struggle is real!  I'm just happy that we're in these summer months now because this is the season that my hair really thrives.


----------



## okange76

Well, I'm on month number 8 and I'm finally confident that I will go through with the transition.  I've been undecided for the last few months and even scheduled relaxer dates. As the time goes by, the urge to relax diminishes.  I don't have a set regimen other than a weekly deep condition and set at my neighborhood salon. I also use Mizani Nighttime Treatment before I go to bed.  I find myself staring at natural hair all the time whether IRL or on the web. I  think I am mentally ready for this.  Will be installing crochet braids in the next few weeks and will continue doing so till all the perm falls out.  I hope  I don't  change my mind halfway.


----------



## Nightingale

Another one bites the dust...


Yesterday I let my mom talk me into to big chopping. It seemed reasonable and I only had a few inches of texturized hair left in most areas, so why not? Well even though I'm happy to be natural, I'm unhappy with the length. I should have held out longer. Hubby swears I look cute and that it isn't as short as it feels to me. He's probably right.

I braided my hair as I chopped so I haven't seen my hair loose yet. Dry the plaits stretch to about APL in the back and bottom of chin in the front. I plan on taking the braids down today to play with my hair. Hopefully, I'll feel better about everything after that.


----------



## Coilystep

Nightingale said:


> Another one bites the dust...
> 
> 
> Yesterday I let my mom talk me into to big chopping. It seemed reasonable and I only had a few inches of texturized hair left in most areas, so why not? Well even though I'm happy to be natural, I'm unhappy with the length. I should have held out longer. Hubby swears I look cute and that it isn't as short as it feels to me. He's probably right.
> 
> I braided my hair as I chopped so I haven't seen my hair loose yet. Dry the plaits stretch to about APL in the back and bottom of chin in the front. I plan on taking the braids down today to play with my hair. Hopefully, I'll feel better about everything after that.


Congratulations on your BC.  It will be ok. Especially if you have supportive people in your life. I definitely wasn't happy about my length when I chopped but I was more sick of my relaxed ends.  It will grow much faster now. Have fun with it and use this time to get to know your natural hair. Please post pics when you feel comfortable. Would love to see it.


----------



## Nightingale

stephanie75miller said:


> Congratulations on your BC.  It will be ok. Especially if you have supportive people in your life. I definitely wasn't happy about my length when I chopped but I was more sick of my relaxed ends.  It will grow much faster now. Have fun with it and use this time to get to know your natural hair. Please post pics when you feel comfortable. Would love to see it.



Thanks stephanie!



*Braid out. *

I actually like it more now that I took the braids out. I can work with this.

You can see I  have to trim a little more in a few areas, but I'll wait until after I wash to do that. Some spots seemed more wavy than curly or coil and I couldn't tell where the line of demarcation was.

I'll post more pics in better lighting when I wash my hair next.


----------



## Guinan

aww congrats @Nightingale!! Your length is great for various styles. It's great that you dont have to go through the TWA phase. I think that was the most difficult thing that I have experienced with my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair looks very cute @Nightingale


----------



## Nightingale

@pelohello @GettingKinky 

Thank you. I'm going to try a wash and go tomorrow, just to trim more and see my hair in its full shrinkage glory. Pics will be posted.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I need to take my time and read through this entire thread I haven't had a perm at all this year and I'm debating on if I'm going to continue my stretch or actually put this perm in that I brought


----------



## Nightingale

I'm back ladies! 

After a few hours with that braid out, I really started feeling myself. I was flipping my hair, tossing it, swinging it, and all sorts of other annoying things because I felt so sassy. 

Today, I washed my hair and tried a WnG. Results below.

  
The first pic is damp hair, the second is dry hair. I don't think I did that bad a job for a first try. 

Overall, I love my hair and no longer feel regretful about cutting earlier than I planned.


----------



## Guinan

@Nightingale , your wng came out AMAZING!!!!! You did great for your first time doing a wng! I'm loving your texture. Your really lucky; you have minimum shrinkage.


----------



## Coilystep

@Nightingale your first wash n go looks awesome.


----------



## kellistarr

I've reached my 6 mos anniversary since I transitioned and big chopped.


----------



## GettingKinky

Your wash n go looks great!!! @Nightingale


----------



## Nightingale

Just a couple more pictures
 

Yeah, I'm feeling myself. _*fluffs puff*_


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Nightingale said:


> Just a couple more pictures
> View attachment 331111 View attachment 331113
> 
> Yeah, I'm feeling myself. _*fluffs puff*_



Looks good. . How long did u transition for?


----------



## Nightingale

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> Looks good. . How long did u transition for?


22 months


----------



## shonte

Nightingale said:


> Just a couple more pictures
> View attachment 331111 View attachment 331113
> 
> Yeah, I'm feeling myself. _*fluffs puff*_


Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## halfindian

Lovely locs @Nightingale. 

I am joining the group. My last relaxer was in March and I am not sure when I will BC. This is my second time transitioning the first time I stopped at 10 months cause my hairdresser said I had enough growth. I was natural for 4 years then relaxed 3 years lol. Round 2 baby!!!


----------



## greenandchic

After dealing with diagnosed hair loss related to health issues, medication side effects and the like, I'm thinking of transitioning to get my hair and a scalp a break from the chemicals while I treat the issue. 

I haven't made the decision yet but I'm leaning towards it. I had such a difficult time with my natural hair, I'm afraid of going through that again though.


----------



## PlainJane

Checkin in... @Nightingale your hair looks amazing!!!
I used a hair spray and I'm pretty sure it's what gave me heat damage. It also caused some breakage and dryness but miracle 7 brought it back quick. Oh well, I'm still holding out at 19 months post. I've been getting lots of compliments on my hair's thickness but I'm pretty sure it's only because of the transition. That's the main reason I'm sticking with this because my hair just looks fuller and healthier without trying and it's not really dense. SO thinks I should stick to braid outs because every time we go somewhere after I straighten my hair, it poofs up in about two hours. I think I'll take his advice lol


----------



## okange76

It's been 9 months and the growth is so thick and I have no way of making my hair look cute.  I'm tired of the pony tails and barrettes. Can't wear any braidouts or wash n gos because tangles will ruin my life.  Don't want to sit for hours getting braids and don't want to big chop.   This is much harder than it looks.


----------



## Coilystep

okange76 said:


> It's been 9 months and the growth is so thick and I have no way of making my hair look cute.  I'm tired of the pony tails and barrettes. Can't wear any braidouts or wash n gos because tangles will ruin my life.  Don't want to sit for hours getting braids and don't want to big chop.   This is much harder than it looks.


Month 9 was one of my hardest. That's when I started cutting random pieces to see what my natural hair looked like.


----------



## GettingKinky

okange76 said:


> It's been 9 months and the growth is so thick and I have no way of making my hair look cute.  I'm tired of the pony tails and barrettes. Can't wear any braidouts or wash n gos because tangles will ruin my life.  Don't want to sit for hours getting braids and don't want to big chop.   This is much harder than it looks.



I live in buns and ponytails. I don't know what I would do if I decided I didn't want to wear them anymore.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I am now 21 months post relaxer... seems like regular  posting have stopped since the app went away


----------



## rileypak

Just realized I'll be 21 months post in a few days. Nape is almost natural (well one side still has quite a few relaxed ends on it) but the ends on the front are still hanging on by a lot. Haven't decided if I'm going to BC in November on my 2 year anniversary or not. 
The right side of my head seems looser and thinner/less bulky than the left side. Can't tell if it's just like that or if I'm unknowingly rougher on that side of my head and I'm damaging it (I'm right-handed too). I'm not alarmed by it since it's not like I can see scalp or anything but it's an observation. 
I've been terrible about taking pics throughout this journey too. I need to do better.


----------



## shasha8685

I took my braids out and it seems like I have much more hair than before lawd. I am currently 8 months post and I see myself just doing a lot of twist outs and maybe a bantu knot out here and there. As I was washing my hair last night, I could tell that my new growth responds very well to the products  made for natural haired folks.  I found my hair was moisturized and easy to detangle (with my k cutter comb). The relaxed part gave me the most grief.

I'm deciding on when I want to start wigging but right out it is much too hot to even think about that.


----------



## divachyk

55 weeks post! Still hanging in there.


----------



## flyygirlll2

10 months post and counting... Never thought I'd make it this far but I'm still trucking along until further notice.


----------



## shasha8685

8 months post and I am making it 

I see that my new growth requires more moisture than my relaxed hair ever did.

My new growth also responds positively to Oyin products. They may become my staple products as I progress in my transition. 

Since I'm not trying to maintain straight hair, I'm finding that this go 'round with transitioning is pretty easy. However, I am finding that my wash days take more time. I have to set aside time to apply conditioners, detangle and moisturize my hair. I'm finding that I have to do everything in sections too. I'm guessing that this will be par for the course the further I get into this transition.

I'm still trying to figure out when to get my first trim though.....


----------



## Cherry89

22 months and still going! My natural texture is really starting to show. I just don't think I will big cut until 30-36 months transition. I hope I make it that far! as Im loving my curls. (But also love my length)


----------



## *Champion 8675*

*5 months, 3 weeks and 1 day! Getting my ends clip every 2 months. I do the flat twist, bun, goddess braids and wash roller set and wrap.  I might put in some Senegalese twist for the fall. *


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Thinking about ending my transition early after I get my Denman brush and a couple products I been wanting to try


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'm going to be washing my hair next saturday. I'm giving my mane the works....Prepoo, Shampoo, Protein Treatment, Deep Condition, Blowout and right back into my cornrolls because my wigs are bae right now .


----------



## MysTori

This is my third time transitioning. The first two times I did the big chop within 12-18 months. This time, I'm doing to do a long transition, somewhere between 2-3 years while slowly trimming my ends. Currently, I'm 6.5 months along.


----------



## PlainJane

Just checking in at 20 months post!

 I'm still cowashing instead of shampooing and my hair loves it. I'm soo mad it took me so long to do this. 

I'm throwing out my grease! My pomades and butters work just fine now and I would rather use those since I haven't been using shampoo. 

I'm trying to DC overnight at least twice a month but I've been slacking. 

I've been doing twist outs but they are mostly fails lol. So my hair just ends up in a bun. I probably won't feel comfortable with them until my hair is longer and completely natural. 

SO still doesn't understand what transitioning to natural means and I've given up explaining it to him. 

I planned to chop at 24 months post but I'll just do a mini chop instead. My hair isn't as long as I thought it would be by now and I'm okay with that. 

Finally comfortable saying I will never relax again. 

I'm pretty set on all the products for my regimen but I still need a daily moisturizer!!! Help!


----------



## CICI24

I'm flirting with the idea of transitioning. I will be 7 months post next weekend. I currently have 2.5 -3 inches of natural hair. My hair grows a half an inch per month but  I believe the first inch or two grew out straighter because of relaxing. My hair texture is coming in curlier the longer I transition/stretch. If I decide to transition this will be my 4th time going natural. The longest I've ever transitioned in the past was about 8 months. I want to at least have 6 inches of hair before I cut the relaxed ends off.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

View media item 128355
7 months post BC and making it. 

My blowout is getting bigger and I'm loving it. 

How are you ladies coming along?


----------



## GettingKinky

@EnExitStageLeft  you have a ton of hair. I love it!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@GettingKinky 

Thanks Girl


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I big chopped last night! I made it over 21 months post relaxer. I was going for 24 months but I guess I was just ready. Even when I would wear my hair straight I could tell the difference between the natural and relaxed sections and I was tired of it.  My longest layer in the back is about apl now. Now I'm on the hair growth journey and learning styles for my hair


----------



## GettingKinky

Pictures?? @H0tPinkButtafly


----------



## Coilystep

Congrats @H0tPinkButtafly


----------



## Guinan

@H0tPinkButtafly , CONGRATS!!!!!! How do you plan on wearing your hair and btw...where are our pics?


----------



## Guinan

@EnExitStageLeft , your fro is growing! How are you normally wearing your hair?

My hair is coming along. I made APL. I hoping to get to grazing BSL by the end of this yr. The front of my hair still needs to catch up. My front is alttle pass SL. I'm still struggling with fairy notes but only on my nape but I think it has something to do with my WnG's.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Thanks ladies... I will take some and post them later. I didn't take any yet


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@pelohello 

I'm a wig lover. As much as I love my fro/blowout. I prefer the bare minimal with my hair. Plus I committed to being in a year long protective styling challenge. I'm 7 months down now. I'll see how I feel when the challenge is over. Wigs are just soooooo easy .


----------



## kellistarr

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I big chopped last night! I made it over 21 months post relaxer. I was going for 24 months but I guess I was just ready. Even when I would wear my hair straight I could tell the difference between the natural and relaxed sections and I was tired of it.  My longest layer in the back is about apl now. Now I'm on the hair growth journey and learning styles for my hair



Congratulations!  Now the fun starts.  I like to put my hair in a pony on top of my head but I'm not big on combing it out to do that and finally, I can do it!  It's taken 8 months.  You did good waiting almost 24 mos. before chopping, you got something to work with.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I'm having a hard time uploading pics.  I went to upload file but it just keeps loading


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Here are some pics.  I was trying to add more but taking too long


----------



## divachyk

Hi ladies, I'm 60 weeks post (I think). I am tired of stretching but I don't want to relax. Did you all get to that point and how do you deal? I seem to get annoyed around wash day. Once wash day is behind me, I get back ok again and push forward.


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk I'm 63 weeks. I'm so ready to be fully natural, but not even close to being ready to chop. I don't mind wash day but that's probably because I don't worry about fully detangling.   Until I'm ready to chop I'll just keep on keeping on in my braidout ponytail.


----------



## Guinan

divachyk said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 60 weeks post (I think). I am tired of stretching but I don't want to relax. Did you all get to that point and how do you deal? I seem to get annoyed around wash day. Once wash day is behind me, I get back ok again and push forward.



I got to that point when I was transitioning; especially around the time that I did set to cut off the relaxed ends. Whenever I felt like that I would keep my reggie simple by wearing wigs. I would do my reg wash reggie and but my hair in 8 braids and just wig it. Sometimes, it also helped when I switched things up. Like I had cut off a small section of hair; so it was natural, and I would experiment with different products.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky @pelohello, my thing is, I don't know if I want to be natural or relaxed. I don't want to be either really but it's obvious I have to pick one. Maybe a texturizer is the answer. I need to research that topic more.


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk I'm not 100% sure I want to be natural either. I was texlaxed for 2 years and for the most part I really liked it. But everyone once in awhile I would get over processed and so I have parts of my length that are straight and I hate them. But I do like that my texlaxed hair stays straight when I have it flatironed. I figure that after I have a full head of natural hair, I can always go back to texlaxing if I don't like it.


----------



## divachyk

Good point @GettingKinky. I'm so glad you understand. I totally get what you're saying.


----------



## greenandchic

20 weeks post and I'm officially transitioning! Since I started washing my hair 3 times a week (shampoo 2x, cowash 1x) my new growth is not nearly as hard to manage as it was in the past.  20 flew by and I hardly noticed.


----------



## divachyk

How's the scalp? @greenandchic


----------



## greenandchic

@GettingKinky  - My biggest challenge was either being over or under processed.  My hair has different textures because of it. 

@divachyk  - My scalp is doing well, I think due to the EO blend I use daily.  I had to stop taking biotin though. My skin was breaking out more and more with no end in sight.


----------



## GettingKinky

I reached 15 months post last week. 3 more months and I'll be halfway there. Sigh...this is going to take forever.


----------



## divachyk

I love wigs but I am trying to work with my hair a bit. Any tips/style suggesitons for getting the new growth and relaxed hair to blend a little better? There is a distinct difference in my texture even with doing braid outs, roller sets and flexi rods.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> I love wigs but I am trying to work with my hair a bit. Any tips/style suggesitons for getting the new growth and relaxed hair to blend a little better? There is a distinct difference in my texture even with doing braid outs, roller sets and flexi rods.



I'm not sure if you tried this, but using Ecostyler Gel on my new growth and setting that section down, especially in the front and wherever I part my hair has been working.  I'm only 22 weeks post so I'm just starting.


----------



## divachyk

@greenandchic, great tip, thank you! Does this work for setting the hair under the dryer or just for air drying? And, does it make the hair hard or just gives it a soft hold?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

@divachyk Use it with a light hand and you can style with it. I like to mix it with oil. Even with a heavy hand, it doesn't get hair. I was absolutely about to recommend the same. I like the Olive Oil and Argan Oil versions.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky @pelohello, my thing is, I don't know if I want to be natural or relaxed. I don't want to be either really but it's obvious I have to pick one. Maybe a texturizer is the answer. I need to research that topic more.



Go ahead and texlax! lol Meanwhile, I'm back on the fence after I saw my curls and the length of my natural hair last night. I was supposed to texlax today but umm...see what had happened was. I can't believe that I'm 70 or 71 weeks (15 months 5 or 6 weeks). I have to look at my app


----------



## divachyk

@Ms. Tiki @greenandchic, thank you both. You're saying I can roller set / flexi rod set with it? I use eco for a soft hold throughout the week but have never used it to set my hair under a dryer. 

I knew you'd have a change of heart.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

@divachyk Use it sparingly.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @greenandchic, great tip, thank you! Does this work for setting the hair under the dryer or just for air drying? And, does it make the hair hard or just gives it a soft hold?



@divachyk
I air dry since I don't own a hood dryer.  My hair dries pretty well overnight.


----------



## GettingKinky

My bonelaxed ends will be 3 years old in December. Last night my stylist called them see through and tangly. She said I should cut them soon. Maybe I'll let her cut them off at my next appointment in 9 weeks or maybe I'll do it myself.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I cut off all my relaxed ends today cause I am just tired of detangling.  25 months post and my hair is so short I wouldn't leave the house like this. No idea what to do since I have a dinner to go to tonight.  I look like a poodle


----------



## Nightingale

ScorpioLove said:


> I cut off all my relaxed ends today cause I am just tired of detangling.  25 months post and my hair is so short I wouldn't leave the house like this. No idea what to do since I have a dinner to go to tonight.  I look like a poodle



I felt the same way when I big chopped, but the regret didn't last long. I styled in my fool proof braid out and the result was cute and sassy. I loved my longer hair, but realized that my new shorter look could be fun too. I'm now enjoying this stage in my hair journey. Give it a little time and I think you will too.


----------



## Coilystep

ScorpioLove said:


> I cut off all my relaxed ends today cause I am just tired of detangling.  25 months post and my hair is so short I wouldn't leave the house like this. No idea what to do since I have a dinner to go to tonight.  I look like a poodle


Congrats on the cut. Take a moment breathe. Everything will be ok. When you cut the relaxed end. What's left be a little shocking especially if you're not use to that length of hair. Have you had any experience with your natural hair?  What type of look are you going for? Do you have any gels, conditioners or other things to complete the look you're trying to achieve? Look at some YouTube videos for options.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I didn't think my hair would be ear length at this point. Never dealt with my natural hair before.  I bought some curling products and eco styler and believe me I have been on YouTube all day. I'm just really disappointed in how short/little/sparse my hair is. It looks nothing like the nice full haired naturals .


----------



## Coilystep

ScorpioLove said:


> I didn't think my hair would be ear length at this point. Never dealt with my natural hair before.  I bought some curling products and eco styler and believe me I have been on YouTube all day. I'm just really disappointed in how short/little/sparse my hair is. It looks nothing like the nice full haired naturals .


Try not to focus on the length at this point you can't do anything about it right now. Focus on what you do like. When I did my bc last year it was very spur of the moment. I had never done anything to my hair myself. I had a brief omg moment. Now I love playing with my hair. It's going to take some time to get use to it.


----------



## *Champion 8675*

ScorpioLove said:


> I didn't think my hair would be ear length at this point. Never dealt with my natural hair before.  I bought some curling products and eco styler and believe me I have been on YouTube all day. I'm just really disappointed in how short/little/sparse my hair is. It looks nothing like the nice full haired naturals .



Find a good hairdresser in your neighborhood or do protective styles.


----------



## ScorpioLove

*Champion 8675* said:


> Find a good hairdresser in your neighborhood or do protective styles.



Think I will protective style till I am waistlength... then it'll be at least shoulder length curly.


----------



## Guinan

ScorpioLove said:


> I didn't think my hair would be ear length at this point. Never dealt with my natural hair before.  I bought some curling products and eco styler and believe me I have been on YouTube all day. I'm just really disappointed in how short/little/sparse my hair is. It looks nothing like the nice full haired naturals .



Gurl, when I BC I was like what  the f**ck did I just do! My hair shrunk to above EL. I thought my hair would be 3a/b but instead it was 4a/b and frizzy. Until I learned how to properly care for my hair I resorted to wigs for about a month. Thanks to MHM I was able to fall in love with my hair and find a reggie that works for my hair type.

Don't worry that OMG feeling will pass. Just remember why you went natural in the 1st place.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I somehow managed to get it all into a ponytail after a wng attempt. I'm trying to at least look decent for now till i can get my sew in. 
I just need more hair!


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> I love wigs but I am trying to work with my hair a bit. Any tips/style suggesitons for getting the new growth and relaxed hair to blend a little better? There is a distinct difference in my texture even with doing braid outs, roller sets and flexi rods.



@divachyk  - Were you able to get that worked out yet?


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic said:


> @divachyk  - Were you able to get that worked out yet?



@greenandchic after I wrote that, I stopped trying and went back to wigs.  The weather finally cooled off a tad so I'm thinking wigs will be my look for a while.  I will try again later though. Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

ScorpioLove said:


> I didn't think my hair would be ear length at this point. Never dealt with my natural hair before.  I bought some curling products and eco styler and believe me I have been on YouTube all day. I'm just really disappointed in how short/little/sparse my hair is. It looks nothing like the nice full haired naturals .



First give yourself a pat on the back for making it to 25 months. 

I did spontaneous cut in May at 17/18 months. My two sides didn't get along and I wasn't in the mood for a long detangling session. When I was done I almost cried the shrinkage was crazy. 

It will take a minute to get used to the length especially if you have been wearing your transitioning hair in stretched styles. I'm sure it doesn't look as bad as you think. What I wished i had done differently? Stop watching videos of people who have been natural for years. Look at video from when they were your length. If I did I would have had better expectations  (& may have waited a little longer but it's gone now).

 Others that haven't seen me love it even as I nitpick each style. What I also wish I had done from the beginning is moisture moisture moisture. My new hair needed it (& as low po did with heat). Get a few wigs so if you have some place to go you'll have a backup option until you figure it out. I'm in hide it mode because its getting cold and my work out schedule but my twist outs are looking better (I let them out for a day or two before washing and redoing). You don't have to hide until waist length. 

Welcome to the natural side. It's definitely an experience.


----------



## divachyk

I'm sure this is nothing new to you all but the more natural hair I have present, the easier it is to detangle that section of hair. The combs glides through with ease. The relaxed hair, however, is uncooperative. It gets tangled and wrapped around itself. I see why ladies BC.


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> I'm sure this is nothing new to you all but the more natural hair I have present, the easier it is to detangle that section of hair. The combs glides through with ease. The relaxed hair, however, is uncooperative. It gets tangled and wrapped around itself. I see why ladies BC.


That's exactly what happened to me. My natural hair was a breeze to detangle but the relaxed ends were a beast.


----------



## divachyk

It's the weirdest thing -- never thought I'd see the day where I'd say that @stephanie75miller


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> It's the weirdest thing -- never thought I'd see the day where I'd say that @stephanie75miller


For me it started happening around my 9th month. By my 17th month I was sick of the relaxed part it was the only part of my hair that was problematic. How much longer do you plan to go?


----------



## divachyk

@stephanie75miller I really should stop kidding myself and just announce that I will be transitioning but I'm just not yet convinced. I'm 64 weeks post and just stretching with no rush to relax (obviously ). I hope to transition slowly but not sure how long that would take. It seems like it would take forever.


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> @stephanie75miller I really should stop kidding myself and just announce that I will be transitioning but I'm just not yet convinced. I'm 64 weeks post and just stretching with no rush to relax (obviously ). I hope to transition slowly but not sure how long that would take. It seems like it would take forever.


You'll Know when you're ready. Definitely don't cut before you're ready.  I didn't have a set timeline. When I did cut I was ready and I did it on my own terms and timeline.


----------



## GettingKinky

I really need to trim off 2 inches of bonelaxed ends. Even with my hair flat ironed pin straight they are tangly. But 2 inches is a lot - 5 months worth of growth. Maybe I'll do it in December.  That's my 4 year anniversary of transitioning to texlax and my 1.5 year anniversary of transitioning to natural. 

I can't believe I have been transitioning for 4 years.


----------



## divachyk

@stephanie75miller I will definitely take my time. 

@GettingKinky, which has been harder -- relaxed to texlaxed or relaxed/texlaxed to natural?


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk I haven't had a hard time with either but I think relaxed to texlax was more difficult because I had to get used to my hair being less smooth and shiny. But since I'm hair lazy and mostly wear buns and ponytails the transitions haven't  been that bad.


----------



## PlainJane

22 months post...and after my last wash day I think it's time I start washing my hair in twists.

Does anyone in here still wash their hair loose?


----------



## ScorpioLove

^^ texlaxed to natural for me. My texlaxed hair tangled a lot more.


----------



## divachyk

PlainJane said:


> 22 months post...and after my last wash day I think it's time I start washing my hair in twists.
> 
> Does anyone in here still wash their hair loose?



@PlainJane, I tried it a few weeks ago for old time sake and let's just say I won't be doing that again. I wash in braids. I'm about 15 months post.


----------



## GettingKinky

I still wash my hair loose. I'm almost 16 months post.


----------



## rileypak

I'm 23 months post and I wash in loose sections.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky @rileypak what helps you to wash in loose sections? My hair is very tangle prone so it is a no-go for me right now unless of course, I stumble upon a good technique? My hair has a tendency to clump and dread up.


----------



## greenandchic

@GettingKinky @rileypak Do you all pre-poo?


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk @greenandchic

 I usually pre poo but not always. When I wash I never scrub my hair  or pile it up on my head. I only work in the poo/conditioner along the length and I rinse with my hair going straight down. It gets a little tangled, but it's not so bad. 

I also rarely full detangle my hair. I just use a very wide tooth comb, so I'm sure there are always tables left. When my stylist detangle a before she flatironed I always lose more hair.


----------



## greenandchic

GettingKinky said:


> @divachyk @greenandchic
> 
> I usually pre poo but not always. When I wash I never scrub my hair  or pile it up on my head. I only work in the poo/conditioner along the length and I rinse with my hair going straight down. It gets a little tangled, but it's not so bad.
> 
> I also rarely full detangle my hair. I just use a very wide tooth comb, so I'm sure there are always tables left. When my stylist detangle a before she flatironed I always lose more hair.



@GettingKinky - Thanks for the info! I never pile either but I never washed in sections either (even when natural). I'm only ~25 weeks post so things could change in a few months when the multiple textures are more apparent on my head.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky @rileypak what helps you to wash in loose sections? My hair is very tangle prone so it is a no-go for me right now unless of course, I stumble upon a good technique? My hair has a tendency to clump and dread up.



@divachyk @greenandchic
I pre-poo every wash and detangle fairly good before I wash.
I apply my shampoo on dry hair/scalp before I get in the shower, right on top of my pre-poo. Part through each section, applying and rubbing shampoo on my scalp, put a little shampoo on the ends then pin it up.
In the shower- I work one section at a time, always stretching my hair down and when I scritch my scalp one last time before rinsing I hold my hair down and away from my scalp (I guess that make sense...it's looking weird written out ). I basically don't have too much manipulating to do once I'm in the shower because I've done most of it already. I'm really only rinsing the shampoo out once I'm in there and since applying DC isn't too much handling, my chances for tangling are slim.


----------



## Coilystep

@rileypak you can still multi-quote. You just click reply on all the comments you want to quote.


----------



## greenandchic

@GettingKinky @rileypak - What do you prepoo with? Oils? Conditioners? Both? 

@GettingKinky - How often do you wash your hair? I'm curious since you and I have similar workout schedules and I find myself having to wash 3 times a week (alternate shampoo with co-washing).


----------



## rileypak

@greenandchic 
I use both. I'm using oils for the fall/winter. 
In particular: APB Green Powerhouse Oil, Afroveda Methika Pre-Shampoo Oil, Hairveda Vatika Frosting, & Tropic Isle Coconut JBCO.

I use conditioners in the spring/summer. Just whatever I have on hand or that I didn't like as a DC. Although I do want to eventually find two cost-effective conditioners that will serve for pre-poos.


----------



## greenandchic

rileypak said:


> @greenandchic
> I use both. I'm using oils for the fall/winter.
> *In particular: APB Green Powerhouse Oil, Afroveda Methika Pre-Shampoo Oil, Hairveda Vatika Frosting, & Tropic Isle Coconut JBCO.*
> 
> I use conditioners in the spring/summer. Just whatever I have on hand or that I didn't like as a DC. Although I do want to eventually find two cost-effective conditioners that will serve for pre-poos.



The oils sounds delicious! I normally use coconut oil but maybe I should branch out - especially as my NG gets longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

@greenandchic when I prepoo I use a mix of grapeseed oil and AO conditioner.  I only wash once a week, at most twice. I workout a lot, but I don't think my hair smells. I'm pretty sure DH would say something to me if it did.


----------



## flyygirlll2

The nape of my hair is pretty much natural at this point. I've been battling ssk's so I will cut them out if I can't remove it with my fingers. First pic is the nape and the second is from the side. I'm almost 13 months post.


----------



## greenandchic

GettingKinky said:


> @greenandchic when I prepoo I use a mix of grapeseed oil and AO conditioner.  I only wash once a week, at most twice. I workout a lot, but I don't think my hair smells. I'm pretty sure DH would say something to me if it did.



Thankfully my scalp doesn't smell either, but I get the itchies like crazy. I think its the dried, salty sweat. 

I will try using a conditioner/oil mix next time.


----------



## divachyk

I'm interested in seeing if this natural thing is for me by chopping a small, emphasis on small, section of hair. What part of my head should I test this out at? The crown is the roughest and coarsest -- would that be the best indicator since it's the most problematic area?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

I wouldn't do the worst section. I have two areas that I can't figure out if it's different texture or if I inadvertently caused heat damage when I was transitioning  (or the one time I  straightened after my chop). If I tested on those spots I'd be relaxed again now. Pick a small section behind your ear inside from the edge so it can be covered.

To clarify the rest of my hair is 4a and with length I'll be good with managing it. Your section that is rough may need moisture/protein or is just different texture. Go with what majority of your head is.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

divachyk said:


> I'm interested in seeing if this natural thing is for me by chopping a small, emphasis on small, section of hair. What part of my head should I test this out at? The crown is the roughest and coarsest -- would that be the best indicator since it's the most problematic area?



@divachyk Are you a bang kinda girl? I cut bangs and get to play around with those for styling and figuring out what products my natural hair likes. You know what I learned? It's no different from my transitioning hair as far as detangling, products nor styling. Gave me the skrenth (yes skrenth) to keep growing lol

Well I guess that wouldnt be a small area lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

rileypak said:


> @divachyk @greenandchic
> *I pre-poo every wash and detangle fairly good before I wash.
> I apply my shampoo on dry hair/scalp before I get in the shower, right on top of my pre-poo. Part through each section, applying and rubbing shampoo on my scalp*, put a little shampoo on the ends then pin it up.
> In the shower- I work one section at a time, always stretching my hair down and when I scritch my scalp one last time before rinsing I hold my hair down and away from my scalp (I guess that make sense...it's looking weird written out ). I basically don't have too much manipulating to do once I'm in the shower because I've done most of it already. I'm really only rinsing the shampoo out once I'm in there and since applying DC isn't too much handling, my chances for tangling are slim.



@rileypak I do the same. Ensures I'm getting a very clean scalp.  I rinse it all out together then do one final shampoo to get the hair clean.


----------



## divachyk

@bklynbornNbred @lulu97, thanks ladies. Excellent points! I will do the part behind the ear b/c I'm not a bang person. Keep yall posted!


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> I'm interested in seeing if this natural thing is for me by chopping a small, emphasis on small, section of hair. What part of my head should I test this out at? The crown is the roughest and coarsest -- would that be the best indicator since it's the most problematic area?



I did this with my nape. It doesn't show and now it's long enough again that it goes into my ponytail. My texture is definitely the loosest there, but I'm afraid to try anywhere else. 

Actually I did a small spot on my crown once, but now I can't find it. I guess my hair is thick enough that the very small spot I did got buried.


----------



## Cherry89

I FINALLY BE CHOPPED LADIES 24 MONTHS POST! Have to go to work , will post pics later!


----------



## GettingKinky

The length of my ponytail is stick straight from being flatironed last week, but my roots have reverted from working out. I look like I'm wearing a phony pony especially since it's fairly long. Oh well.


----------



## Wik3ddd_Fr3shh

I'm a little over 16 months post and I'm so tempted to cut it today. I'm just bored. Trying to keep myself busy


----------



## Coilystep

Wik3ddd_Fr3shh said:


> I'm a little over 16 months post and I'm so tempted to cut it today. I'm just bored. Trying to keep myself busy


If you feel your ready go for it. If you're unsure wait a few days and see if you're sti tempted to cut. Cut a piece in a inconspicuous spot and see how you feel about the length.


----------



## Wik3ddd_Fr3shh

stephanie75miller said:


> If you feel your ready go for it. If you're unsure wait a few days and see if you're sti tempted to cut. Cut a piece in a inconspicuous spot and see how you feel about the length.


I have to get some shears first but I think I'll try snipping a few pieces and see once I do


----------



## Wik3ddd_Fr3shh

I went and got shears.....and cut my ends off. Omg. I'm natural. Scared I'm going to panic so I put deep conditioner in it and put it in a cap and a scarf. But I got work tomorrow so I gotta take it out eventually soon. Ohh. Myy. Goshh. Woah.


----------



## Coilystep

Wik3ddd_Fr3shh said:


> I went and got shears.....and cut my ends off. Omg. I'm natural. Scared I'm going to panic so I put deep conditioner in it and put it in a cap and a scarf. But I got work tomorrow so I gotta take it out eventually soon. Ohh. Myy. Goshh. Woah.


Congrats it will be fine. Since you had to actually leave the house to get some sheers that means that you were committed. I hope you have a leave in and some gel. Watch some YouTube videos to help with styling if you're not familiar with styling natural hair or shorter hair.


----------



## Wik3ddd_Fr3shh

stephanie75miller said:


> Congrats it will be fine. Since you had to actually leave the house to get some sheers that means that you were committed. I hope you have a leave in and some gel. Watch some YouTube videos to help with styling if you're not familiar with styling natural hair or shorter hair.


Thanks so much for the advice. I have gel, I borrowed my sister's leave in since she's been natural since birth. Nor sure if I like it though. I have it in a ponytail. It's the only style I could get it into. Definitely need to watch some style videos.


----------



## Amarilles

Woke up thinking of my transitioning days.



Left: 03/07/2014 
Right: 10/08/2015

Hang in there ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Amarilles Beautiful hair. How long did you transition for?


----------



## Amarilles

Thanks  The pic above was about 23 months in, and I did 28. Was ready to do 30, but DH complained that he had had enough. It's funny as _*I*_ was the one braiding and blending textures 24/7 but _he_ had had enough ...the nerve of some people


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Amarilles I'm aiming for 2 and a half years if I can make it, but every wash day has become a test for me lol. LOL @ your DH complaining he's had enough. My DH complains now and I'm only almost 13 months in. He's just not used to my hair looking like this, but I told him I'm not doing this for him anyway and it's not that easy for me.


----------



## greenandchic

@Amarilles  - Beautiful hair! Are those braid outs?


----------



## Amarilles

Thanks! 

Pic on the left was still naked hair, I was most likely about to detangle and braid it for a BO. And pic on the right is a WnG. I twisted my head first though, then I applied the gel to each strand as I untwisted. It results in less frizz, less volume (which I do love) and looks "sleeker."  The hair was still wet there though, it still had shrinking to do.


----------



## divachyk

Gorgeous texture @Amarilles. My dh stays with an opinion but that's my fault because I'm forever talking to him like he's a member of LHCF.


----------



## greenandchic

Amarilles said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Pic on the left was still naked hair, I was most likely about to detangle and braid it for a BO. And pic on the right is a WnG. I twisted my head first though, then I applied the gel to each strand as I untwisted. It results in less frizz, less volume (which I do love) and looks "sleeker."  The hair was still wet there though, it still had shrinking to do.



Sounds good! I'll have to try that when my hair grows out.


----------



## PlainJane

Lol! at your DH being tired of it. I know SO is tired of hearing the word transition. He always says "you've been transitioning into something since we met. how much longer is this hair thing going to take??" lol aiming for 30 months too.


----------



## PlainJane

What are you ladies go-to style during your transition? At first I did a lot of buns, but they don't come as easy anymore.


----------



## GettingKinky

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies go-to style during your transition? At first I did a lot of buns, but they don't come as easy anymore.



I used to do buns, but now I wear braid out pony tails. It's easy and I like the way they look better.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@PlainJane I mainly wear  2 strand twists and pin them up.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

flyygirlll2 said:


> @PlainJane I mainly wear  2 strand twists and pin them up.



View media item 125993
2 strand twists was my go-to when buns were not working


----------



## Shelew

Amarilles said:


> Woke up thinking of my transitioning days.
> 
> View attachment 339629
> 
> Left: 03/07/2014
> Right: 10/08/2015
> 
> Hang in there ladies!



Your hair looks nice. Which products are you using for your wash and go?


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Amarilles said:


> Woke up thinking of my transitioning days.
> 
> View attachment 339629
> 
> Left: 03/07/2014
> Right: 10/08/2015
> 
> Hang in there ladies!




I waited forever for you to BC. Lol. I've been MIA for a few months but I'm back and happy I got to see your hair 100% natural


----------



## halfindian

I'm in. 

My story. 
I previously transitioned from a relaxer for 10 months before doing a bc. And was natural for about 4 years. At 10 months I found my hair too short. I am currently 7 months post relaxer and would like a long transition (DH does not like short hair) but I may get eager and cut. Lol.

For now I'm keeping it simple, COwashing more than twice weekly and wearing ponytails. Not that I'm style challenged. I just find my relaxed ends clump too much and this causes tangles during styling. It is easier to style in the shower.


----------



## Amarilles

Shelew said:


> Your hair looks nice. Which products are you using for your wash and go?


I wash with Yes to Carrots, use Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing condish to detangle, which I also leave in, and in the pic I used EcoStyler to set the hair. I prefer the S-curl gel but I need to get more. That's all, I'm definitely boring with products.. been using the same 3-4 things for eons now.



TamaraShaniece said:


> I waited forever for you to BC. Lol. I've been MIA for a few months but I'm back and happy I got to see your hair 100% natural


This is cute  Thanks sis! The deed happened in August of last year. Which is crazy to me, now that I think of it...time stay flying!

You ladies will hit your goal in no time...I actually miss transitioning sometimes. it was nice to not have to worry about my natural ends or retention!  The relaxed ends are a struggle but they do protect the natural hair coming in, in a way.


----------



## greenandchic

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies go-to style during your transition? At first I did a lot of buns, but they don't come as easy anymore.



Braid/twist outs with or without bunning it.


----------



## PlainJane

I was so close to big chopping the other day. I didn't remove the shed hair before cowashing so even tho I washed in twists, the twists tangled all up. I had to cut a few knots out. I'm going to do another trim this weekend instead of waiting until December. Also, I'm going back to using my Tek brush.


----------



## halfindian

Tangled, dry mess. Wow. I don't know what to do with this beast anymore. It has a mind of its own. Lol. No pics to tell its story but tomorrow I will deal with it when I'm in a better mood. For now ponytail and put it away.


----------



## halfindian

So alas today I section detangled with some good ole leave in conditioner. The cure for all your transitioning woes. Well that and conditioner (cowash, deep condition, leave in conditioner).


----------



## halfindian

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies go-to style during your transition? At first I did a lot of buns, but they don't come as easy anymore.



Ponytails with the ends braided or loose.

Cornrows though my ends tangle when I do three stand cornrows 

Buns.

Cornrolls


----------



## rileypak

My 2 year transition anniversary came earlier this week and I forgot about it!
Relaxed ends are hanging on, still no desire to snip them off just yet. I'll keep on rocking until the wheels fall off (or in this case until the ends fall off)


----------



## shasha8685

This tangling is getting on my nerves!! My new growth generally is fine on wash day but those relaxed ends want to be one big tangled mass!!

Ugh!


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm so tired of transitioning, but I'm definitely not ready to chop. Sigh....


----------



## PlainJane

rileypak said:


> My 2 year transition anniversary came earlier this week and I forgot about it!
> Relaxed ends are hanging on, still no desire to snip them off just yet. I'll keep on rocking until the wheels fall off (or in this case until the ends fall off)



This is exactly how I feel. My two year transition will be at the end of the year and ppl keep asking why I won't just get it over with and cut the relaxed ends. No thanks!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Long time no chat. I am 17 months post now and holding strong.

So check it, I'm having a flexi 8 hair clip giveaway on my blog. Would love it if you participate. LINK


----------



## halfindian

shasha8685 said:


> This tangling is getting on my nerves!! My new growth generally is fine on wash day but those relaxed ends want to be one big tangled mass!!
> 
> Ugh!


 
I experienced the same thing last Wednesday. Those relaxed ends keep tangling and sticking to each other. I cut off about 4inches. Just couldn't take it anymore.  Then back to old faithful - shower detangle ponytail.


----------



## divachyk

shasha8685 said:


> This tangling is getting on my nerves!! My new growth generally is fine on wash day but those relaxed ends want to be one big tangled mass!!
> 
> Ugh!



My relaxed ends are problematic. The new growth behaves well. @shasha8685


----------



## bklynbornNbred

@PianoTiles 
I'm sure there are tips in this thread that will help!


----------



## movingforward

I've been growing out my hair since last October through PSing.  I agree with you ladies.  My natural hair is well behaved.  But these relaxed ends......WHEW!!!

The good thing, prior to transitiioning, is that my stylist messed up m bob cut and made it wwwwaaaaayyyyyy to short.

So 80% of my hair is natural now.  

But I have a tub of Linnage Lye Relaxer, in the event I can't deal with my hair anymore.  I will forego natural hair and become a TEXLAXED!


----------



## shasha8685

I cut the relaxed part of a little hidden section of my hair and my new growth just curled up so beautifully......

I just need my new growth to get to a length that I wouldn't mind it being at (I'm thinking SL). It's a little past EL now......


----------



## movingforward

I'm no longer transitioning.  I just said forget it and cut it all off.  But I will be back to my Sengalese twists by Sunday evening.


----------



## GettingKinky

movingforward said:


> I'm no longer transitioning.  I just said forget it and cut it all off.  But I will be back to my Sengalese twists by Sunday evening.



How long did you translation? And where are the pictures of the hair still on your head?


----------



## GettingKinky

I just randomly chopped off 11 inches of hair from a spot in the middle of my head. It was fun and I can see how easy it would be to get caught up and BC on a whim. But the 8 inches left on my head is way too short for me too feel comfortable.  

I'm almost 18 months post and I'm starting to think that even 36 months won't be enough for me to feel comfortable.


----------



## halfindian

Did a straw set with gel. It came out OK just dry and crunchy. Washed it off the same day I wore it out. Was too hard. Was left with gel in my hair for a few days.


----------



## halfindian

New hair cut. Inverted Bob. Lost for styles. After the leaving the salon it got wet... The end.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Cute hair cut @halfindian


----------



## GettingKinky

@halfindian  the straw set looks really cute.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @flyygirlll2 and @GettingKinky . if I had to do it again would use a setting lotion or foam wrap. Did a strawset on a friend with motions foam wrap. The results were soft and muah!!


----------



## halfindian

Rubber bands on roots braid out.

Freshly cleaned hair.African pride Olive miracle leave in and motions foam wrap to set.


----------



## PlainJane

Last week I went to a concert and saw someone with my same texture rocking a wash and go. I've  neverrrrr seen someone IRL that I would consider my hair twin. Her hair was very long because her wash n go fell to apl. I was so amazed lol. Now I'm considering trying a wash n go when this transition is over. I just always felt like it wouldn't look right on me nor my hair.
I'll officially be 24 months post at the end of this month. Majority of my hair is natural but I won't be chopping yet. My new goal is 30 months.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> View attachment 342935 I just randomly chopped off 11 inches of hair from a spot in the middle of my head. It was fun and I can see how easy it would be to get caught up and BC on a whim. But the 8 inches left on my head is way too short for me too feel comfortable.
> 
> I'm almost 18 months post and I'm starting to think that even 36 months won't be enough for me to feel comfortable.


Hey lady! It's been a long time, glad to see you're still transitioning!

I chopped around 18 months and I was okay because it was enough hair to bun. I didn't start wearing my hair out until I was almost waist length stretched, and I kind of regret it. Bunning definitely allowed my hair to retain length quickly, but I have no memories or pictures of my shorter hair. 

If your transition isn't bothering you than keep on going!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Hey lady! It's been a long time, glad to see you're still transitioning!
> 
> I chopped around 18 months and I was okay because it was enough hair to bun. I didn't start wearing my hair out until I was almost waist length stretched, and I kind of regret it. Bunning definitely allowed my hair to retain length quickly, but I have no memories or pictures of my shorter hair.
> 
> If your transition isn't bothering you than keep on going!



Hi there!!  It has been a long time. Are you still roller setting?

The transition isn't really bothering me I just always wear my hair in a pony tail. I think I can stick it out a few more years.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Hi there!!  It has been a long time. Are you still roller setting?
> 
> The transition isn't really bothering me I just always wear my hair in a pony tail. I think I can stick it out a few more years.


I definitely fell of the roller setting train, but I'm back now. I was doing wet twist outs and wearing my hair down this year because I really never wear my hair down and I wanted to enjoy it!

Now I'm back to roller setting because it's getting colder and I like the smooth look. My hair is longer and I want it to look long, as vain as that is. Have you done a set in a while?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I definitely fell of the roller setting train, but I'm back now. I was doing wet twist outs and wearing my hair down this year because I really never wear my hair down and I wanted to enjoy it!
> 
> Now I'm back to roller setting because it's getting colder and I like the smooth look. My hair is longer and I want it to look long, as vain as that is. Have you done a set in a while?




I haven't set in forever. I pretty much always wear my hair in a braidout ponytail except for the week after I get my hair colored and flatironed (every 8 weeks). I'm not really so into my hair anymore. Maybe once my transition is over and I start wearing it out more I will get back into it.


----------



## divachyk

How long does it take you to detangle your hair?

I have midback length hair. I am not sure how much new growth I have because I stopped tracking it long ago. I'd guess it's somewhere around 8 inches since I average 1/2" a month. It takes forever to detangle my hair but I guess I shouldn't be complaining because I'm wearing wigs and my hair remains braided up for weeks. It's a beautiful thing not having to deal with hair on the daily but I pay for it come wash day with having to remove weeks and weeks worth of shed hairs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I'm MBL as well  and it takes me 2 hours to detangle my hair  I only comb when I have to wash which lately has been every 2 weeks due to laziness and dreading a marathon wash day. My hair tends to shed quite a bit regardless though, so I typically have a ball of hair when I detangle.


----------



## divachyk

I'm averaging 2 hours too @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk These long arse detangling sessions really have me questioning if I want to continue doing this for another year and a half


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk These long arse detangling sessions really have me questioning if I want to continue doing this for another year and a half



@flyygirlll2 I'm washing once a month right now so I will just deal with it (and of course complain along the way) until I can't take it any more. I now see why ladies big chop.


----------



## halfindian

Braid and curl Afro puff. I love this.


----------



## halfindian

My detangle sessions are always quick once I have conditioner with slip and my wide tooth comb. Only encounter drama when I run out of condish.


----------



## rileypak

I probably spend between 45-60 mins detangling pre-wash (including applying pre-poo).


----------



## GettingKinky

If it weren't for my daily workouts I think I would be a straight hair natural once my transition is over. I love how sleek and smooth it feels after being flat ironed.


----------



## divachyk

I wish I could detangle quickly. It's not the natural hair, it's the relaxed hair that's the problem when I hit an issue. It's tangly and of course fragile.


----------



## halfindian

@divachyk I feel you girl. Those relaxed ends are troublesome.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today it has been exactly 4 years since I stopped bonelaxing and started texlaxing.

In 3 days it will be 1.5 years since I stopped relaxing period.

The last 2-3 inches of my hair were tangling pretty badly so I got them cut off. Why when I showed my stylist the 2-3 inches I wanted cut off did she say " oh an inch". She has no idea how much an inch is.


----------



## shasha8685

Every day I wonder if I should BC and just wig it or wear braids until my hair gets to the length that I want it to be....I'm sick of dealing with the tangling....


----------



## GettingKinky

This week was the first time I timed my workout break for right when I got my hair flat ironed. So now I know for sure that my hair doesn't revert except the first 1/2-1 inch. I've been out in high humidity and it does just fine. I think that covers one of my main worried about being natural. Now if I could just figure out how to exercise without sweating....


----------



## Carmelella

shasha8685 said:


> Every day I wonder if I should BC and just wig it or wear braids until my hair gets to the length that I want it to be....I'm sick of dealing with the tangling....



Get this!: Renpure Originals Brazilian Keratin Straightening Conditioner (no sodium chloride, sulfates, dyes, harsh salts, parabens, gluten)

This is the second time around that I am transitioning and it has been a godsend.  I'm a 4b and the first time around I had to weave it up constantly just to manage and wash day with knots was horrendous.  Now this is no magic potion,.. it doesn't really make your hair straight. It just makes it much more manageable on wash day with combing it out in the shower and then parting and plaiting for airdrying or blowdrying.  I like to mix it with Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle conditioner, or renpure's moisturizing conditioner.  Basically this takes the nappiness out of my crown but its still a thick mass if I did nothing with it.  I'm 7.5 months post and i even air dried and straightened the next day without matting and tons of knots to deal with.

I personally am sick of styling cuz I can't get an all smooth or all full of body look. so I end up with poofy and stragly so I may just get some braids installed anywayz to help me through the worst times lol.  I started to cornrow the front and then do two big cornrows in the back with added hair.


----------



## winterinatl

So I cut my hair off yesterday morning! Rolled out of bed, picked up a chunk of stupid straight hair, and chopped.

I've been contemplating it for a full year. Seriously for the past 3 months...wasn't as long as I wanted, but it's been in transition for 2.5 years, and the test chops I've done (hidden) felt so much nicer after...

The final straw came last week when I attempted to do a wash and go with Eco styler gel. The curly parts looked fabulous. Then there was 2-6" of frizz at the ends.

So I finally did it. I'm not used to it. I have not worn my natural hair since 8th grade. I e been bra strap-waist length text laxed for YEARS. my new goal is bra strap wash and gos.

Pic in red shirt is about two months ago, flat ironed. Next is wet w conditioner. Last is a half assed twist out I did as I cut.

Last edit: if you want to grow the relaxer out to wear curly, my biggest piece of advice is to STOP. USING. HEAT. 

I truly had no idea how damaging it was. I always thought any damage I had was the relaxers fault. After I began transitioning I thought I could use Brazilian keratin treatments to smooth the way. All that did was leave me with a chunk of hair in the mid shaft that is BONE STRAIGHT. Si imagine, I see all these cute curlies, get excited, then after almost two years see this other texture growing out...I was so upset! Not at the texture, but because it's like I'm transitioning AGAIN before the initial transition was ever complete. I have now gotten my edges under control, but there was lots of breakage, tears, daily wondering if I should just relax. 

That one week of straight hair wasn't worth it. 

If I get tired of my natural hair I will do a thio relaxer by myself. I don't ever want such a huge difference between my natural new growth and straight hair again!


----------



## divachyk

Carmelella said:


> Get this!: *Renpure Originals Brazilian Keratin Straightening Conditioner* (no sodium chloride, sulfates, dyes, harsh salts, parabens, gluten)
> 
> This is the second time around that I am transitioning and it has been a godsend.  I'm a 4b and the first time around I had to weave it up constantly just to manage and wash day with knots was horrendous.  Now this is no magic potion,.. it doesn't really make your hair straight. It just makes it much more manageable on wash day with combing it out in the shower and then parting and plaiting for airdrying or blowdrying.  I like to mix it with Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle conditioner, or renpure's moisturizing conditioner.  Basically this takes the nappiness out of my crown but its still a thick mass if I did nothing with it.  I'm 7.5 months post and i even air dried and straightened the next day without matting and tons of knots to deal with.
> 
> I personally am sick of styling cuz I can't get an all smooth or all full of body look. so I end up with poofy and stragly so I may just get some braids installed anywayz to help me through the worst times lol.  I started to cornrow the front and then do two big cornrows in the back with added hair.




TY @Carmelella, I need to read up on this. 

I'd love to hear other reviews if anyone has tried it.


----------



## kellistarr

winterinatl said:


> So I cut my hair off yesterday morning! Rolled out of bed, picked up a chunk of stupid straight hair, and chopped.
> 
> I've been contemplating it for a full year. Seriously for the past 3 months...wasn't as long as I wanted, but it's been in transition for 2.5 years, and the test chops I've done (hidden) felt so much nicer after...
> 
> The final straw came last week when I attempted to do a wash and go with Eco styler gel. The curly parts looked fabulous. Then there was 2-6" of frizz at the ends.
> 
> So I finally did it. I'm not used to it. I have not worn my natural hair since 8th grade. I e been bra strap-waist length text laxed for YEARS. my new goal is bra strap wash and gos.
> 
> Pic in red shirt is about two months ago, flat ironed. Next is wet w conditioner. Last is a half assed twist out I did as I cut.
> 
> Last edit: if you want to grow the relaxer out to wear curly, my biggest piece of advice is to STOP. USING. HEAT.
> 
> I truly had no idea how damaging it was. I always thought any damage I had was the relaxers fault. After I began transitioning I thought I could use Brazilian keratin treatments to smooth the way. All that did was leave me with a chunk of hair in the mid shaft that is BONE STRAIGHT. Si imagine, I see all these cute curlies, get excited, then after almost two years see this other texture growing out...I was so upset! Not at the texture, but because it's like I'm transitioning AGAIN before the initial transition was ever complete. I have now gotten my edges under control, but there was lots of breakage, tears, daily wondering if I should just relax.
> 
> That one week of straight hair wasn't worth it.
> 
> If I get tired of my natural hair I will do a thio relaxer by myself. I don't ever want such a huge difference between my natural new growth and straight hair again!



Congratulations on the cut!  That is a lot of hair.  But just think, now you'll have beautiful hair all the way to the ends.  And, your hair growth and health will be so much better.


----------



## halfindian

@winterinatl Congrats on your BC. Your hair is so long. I think 2.5 years may be my goal transition.

Anyone here experienced/experiencing excessive breakage or shedding of hair? This is my second time transitioning and chunks of hair came off around my hairline while I was taking down some cornrows. I went back through some pics of my first transition and noticed I went through something very similar first time too. I'll post pics of first time and second time soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian Sorry to hear about that. Are the cornrows tight? Perhaps the cornrows is causing unnecessary tension on the hairline. I wear loose twists 99.9% of the time and pin them into a bun. I can't cornrow or flat twist to save my life so loose twist work best for me and there's no tension on the hairline.

Maybe try using castor oil to massage into your hairline. It has worked well for me.


----------



## halfindian

@flyygirlll2 I don't think I do my cornrows tight. The people I comb always say it is not. But I'll still take the advice into consideration. May try to abstain from them altogether for a while. One thing i know I am guilty of is using rubber bands at the roots to keep my cornrows/flat twists/corn rolls from unravelling and that is normally so tight I can't sleep for days till I eventually burst them all. Lol lol lol. Post a pic of your twists bun. I'd love to see. I'll also give the castor oil a try.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian Yeah it sounds like it could be the rubber bands then.  Yeah, castor oil is great, especially if it's mixed with essential oils such as Rosemary/Eucalyptus. I'll try posting a pic when I get the chance.


----------



## GettingKinky

@winterinatl congrats on your BC. Your hair looks amazing relaxed and natural.


----------



## winterinatl

GettingKinky said:


> @winterinatl congrats on your BC. Your hair looks amazing relaxed and natural.


Thank you!


----------



## winterinatl

halfindian said:


> @winterinatl Congrats on your BC. Your hair is so long. I think 2.5 years may be my goal transition.
> 
> Anyone here experienced/experiencing excessive breakage or shedding of hair? This is my second time transitioning and chunks of hair came off around my hairline while I was taking down some cornrows. I went back through some pics of my first transition and noticed I went through something very similar first time too. I'll post pics of first time and second time soon.
> 
> View attachment 345437


@halfindian , thanks. I did have breakage on my edges bc I had (have) heat damage that caused a huge texture difference between my edge new growth and the rest. Snap pop. Really frustrating.


----------



## divachyk

Here's a texture pic of mine. I'm 18 months post and counting. (excuse the watermark - this is a screenshot of a photo I posted elsewhere)

Come see, @flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel @EnExitStageLeft @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

Pretty hair and texture @divachyk love it!


----------



## rileypak

So here's the first pic of my hair texture I've taken in my transition...it's only been 25 months 

Hopefully it's clear enough. That's my hair, damp and fresh out of the t-shirt

I did a thing @divachyk @IDareT'sHair


----------



## lavaflow99

Welp it's official.  I'm joining you ladies.  Yay!!

I'm currently 47 weeks post and was in weave for the past 3 months.  It came out yesterday and I will reinstall early January.


----------



## GettingKinky

You started a trend @divachyk

All of my bonelaxed ends are gone. I just need to grow out the texlaxed part. If it weren't for a few over processed areas in the front I could start experimenting with wash n go.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky looking good! I still have a ways to go before I experiment. I am thinking of cutting off about 2 or 3 inches for the new year. I never thought I'd be here and even considering going natural but my hair has become so much easier to work with. It's the relaxed hair that is working my nerves with tangling and snagging on itself.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky looking good! I still have a ways to go before I experiment. I am thinking of cutting off about 2 or 3 inches for the new year. I never thought I'd be here and even considering going natural but my hair has become so much easier to work with. It's the relaxed hair that is working my nerves with tangling and snagging on itself.



I was a bit sad to lose 2-3 inches of length but my hair is much less tangly after I had it cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

I let my hair air dry without stretching it and OMG I could barely even put it in a bun. I'm not sure if it's because it's 3 inches shorter or because the straight ends are gone, but I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@GettingKinky That's a disaster waiting to happen if I ever did that to my hair. My hair needs to be stretched period, or it's tangle/ssk city.


----------



## halfindian

Some beautiful heads up in here @rileypak @divachyk @GettingKinky


----------



## halfindian

Hairsperiments.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> So here's the first pic of my hair texture I've taken in my transition...it's only been 25 months
> 
> Hopefully it's clear enough. That's my hair, damp and fresh out of the t-shirt
> 
> I did a thing @divachyk @IDareT'sHair


@rileypak How did I miss this texture pic? You hair looks great and 25 months is amazing. You and @GettingKinky are doing so great.

@halfindian, thank you so much for the compliment and gosh your hair is sleek and shiny!! Please give the deets what you used. My hair has a tendency to look dull.


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> I let my hair air dry without stretching it and OMG I could barely even put it in a bun. I'm not sure if it's because it's 3 inches shorter or because the straight ends are gone, but I won't make that mistake again.



@GettingKinky, you'll adapt in about a week or so. I always feel clumsy when trying to bun or updo my hair after a fresh cut. It feels too short to work with but in about week, I usually adjust to the new length and back to bunning like a pro.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky, you'll adapt in about a week or so. I always feel clumsy when trying to bun or updo my hair after a fresh cut. It feels too short to work with but in about week, I usually adjust to the new length and back to bunning like a pro.



Thanks. I hope the same is true for me. I mean 2-3 inches shouldn't matter that much, but it feels so different. 

@halfindian  I love your hairsperiments. Your hair looks great.


----------



## halfindian

@divachyk for my sets I've been using motions foam wrap with African pride olive oil leave in condish. For the faux hawk I used a kiddy detangling pudding I'll get the full name when I get a chance.

Update!!! The kiddy product leave my hair feeling gummy compared to the olive oil leave in which feels moist and has slip. The detangling pudding also dries sticky and IMO makes detangling difficult. The leave in condish wins. I'll use pudding in my little one's hair till it is done and won't be buying it again.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Today is wash day and I just took texture shots. My hair is wet with no product. A section of my nape is all natural, of course the shrinkage is real. I have different textures throughout my head, I wish I had one uniform texture but oh well.


----------



## halfindian

Wow @flyygirlll2 shrinkage is for real!!!!!!! Omg if my hair was that length I'd be tempted to BC everyday. Three times a day. Wow!!!!


----------



## halfindian

Girls I had too much fun last night forgot to take pics. Did a French twist with a few curls loose in the front. Also day before I did a half up half down. I liked them both and will redo soon so pics will be in.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian Yes girl, that shrinkage is no joke
I only feel tempted to cut when I have to wash/detangle my hair... Lord is it time consuming. The shrinkage makes it too short for my liking. I'm almost 15 months post but want to make it 2 and a half years if I can tolerate it *sighs deeply*


----------



## Beamodel

I think I belong in here. Currently one year post relaxer. 

I was hesitant to claim "transitioning" status, but I think I am... 

Cheers to healthy hair, relaxed or natural!


----------



## divachyk

You have awesome new growth and definition @fllyygirlll2. I don't think my hair is as defined. My new growth is just thick and looks like a little fuzz ball vs. defined coils/curls/waves/etc.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I think I belong in here. Currently one year post relaxer.
> 
> I was hesitant to claim "transitioning" status, but I think I am...
> 
> Cheers to healthy hair, relaxed or natural!



Agreed @Beamodel. I am not the one to make formal announcements but the writing is on the wall.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Thank you. I believe I'm a combination of 4a/b with maybe a small section of c.  I was surprised by the coils/curls at first. I didn't realized until I pulled my nape, how long it was... But then shrinkage showed up and was like chile I'm still here


----------



## divachyk

Any recs for how to trim without having to flat iron?


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> Any recs for how to trim without having to flat iron?



I'm wondering too since I never use direct heat.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm so proud of y'all! I'm ready for the big chop pics when y'all are. I won't tag because you know who you are


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I'm so proud of y'all! I'm ready for the big chop pics when y'all are. I won't tag because you know who you are



You're so silly @SuchaLady. I finally used your boo Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and loved it!

@greenandchic, the old school LHCF ladies use to cut while in twists when I first joined the forum. I don't see that being talked about nearly as often nowadays. There's got to a method out there for those of us that don't use direct heat often.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> You're so silly @SuchaLady. I finally used your boo Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and loved it!
> 
> @greenandchic, the old school LHCF ladies use to cut while in twists when I first joined the forum. I don't see that being talked about nearly as often nowadays. There's got to a method out there for those of us that don't use direct heat often.



@divachyk I remember that too. Those ladies are not on LHCF anymore, lol. Can you try doing that?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian I was doing a bun with the two strand twists but now I find it easier to just wrap the twists all the way around and pin them up.

The pins in the back are visible only because I was being lazy and was in a rush to go out.


----------



## halfindian

@flyygirlll2 I must have that sleek look. I just love love love it. May give this a try but I may headband for sleek.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian Girl, with the way my hair is set up... I gave up on that sleek look a long time ago lol. It's on the coarse side, so it's a struggle to lay these edges down for real.


----------



## divachyk

I don't think so @greenandchic. What about you?


----------



## toaster

@divachyk @greenandchic 

I trim my hair in twists whenever I trim. I usually wash my hair in four sections, and as I apply my deep conditioner and detangle I separate my hair into 8 sections. After I rinse the DC out, I either unravel each twist, stretch it out with my hands, and trim the ends, or I just trim the bottom of the twists. 

I just eyeball how much I'm trimming and my hair is pretty even. I don't straighten often so it works for me.


----------



## divachyk

@toaster, thank you. I dust that way but I don't trim that way. My dusting is just taking off the whispy, thin ends. When I trim, I take off a few inches. I always do it on dry hair. I might try it on wet hair next time. Thanks again.


----------



## halfindian

I'll take notes. Will give the twist trim/dust a try. Thanks @toaster. 

So yesterday afternoon I set my hair on perm rods after finger detangling and finger parting. Used that stupid pudding with my beloved foam wrap. Took it down this morning and it was still soaked. My gosh. Had to do a quick recover style. Lol lol lol lol. Big FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> You're so silly @SuchaLady. I finally used your boo Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and loved it!



I'm glad you did! I have seen great results using Joico exclusively. If paired with a great leave in I can sometimes get by washing every two weeks. I try not to go that long though because two will sometimes turn to three  The Kpak is awesome as well. It leaves me with nice strong hair.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I'm glad you did! I have seen great results using Joico exclusively. If paired with a great leave in I can sometimes get by washing every two weeks. I try not to go that long though because two will sometimes turn to three  The Kpak is awesome as well. It leaves me with nice strong hair.



I'm averaging once monthly so....I get it. @SuchaLady


----------



## halfindian

Used a trial pack of shampoo (biocare labs curls and naturals) and currently sitting with a mixture of mayo, eggs and coconut oil. So ewww and fresh smelling. Dripping all over me. I'll leave it on till 5pm ish. So 4.5 hrs DC. I have not done a DC for months.


----------



## halfindian

Natural hair length checking. Looks so sweet. And style. My hair has two different leave ins. One by biocare the other African pride olive oil. I used s curl to wet in sections to detangle and braid. Section detangling makes managing easier.

I have this theory. The longer you transition the more you will be able to retain natural hair length.


----------



## Babysaffy

Do I have the patience to try this again...?


----------



## divachyk

I need input... 

Someone visited my blog and encouraged me to embrace my truth that I'm transitioning. I have avoided this conversation and purposely not made an official announcement because...well, I'm nervous. I'm 19 months post so the writing is on the wall but something keeps holding me back from saying, yes, I'm transitioning. Maybe it is fear because relaxed hair is all I know. I love straight hair but I'm loving my curls as they grow in. I am afraid I'll go natural and hate it and it would a ton of time lost yet I desire a change up from relaxed hair. I am back and forth...

For those that were nervous about taking this journey, how did you get over the going natural reservations...

SN: I'm sure this post will sound stupid when I re-read it in a few years but for now, I would like your input for those who get what I'm experiencing.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @IDareT'sHair see above. Do you have reservations? I think I know what I want but I just can't bring myself to say it. It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

Although I'm pretty sure I'm transitioning, when people ask me I just tell them I'm taking it one day at a time. 

I wear my hair fully straight on a daily basis though so only the people that know I'm one year post relaxer question me about my future hair plans.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk  What you're feeling is normal and I understand.  You don't owe it to anyone to make it "Official" or what have you. I decided that if I could make it to a year, I could possibly transition, which is what I did decide. Do I still have reservations? Yes! all the time. I'm not used to my natural hair, haven't had it since I was a child. Like you, I'm just used to dealing with my relaxed hair. A part of me welcomes the change, while the other is afraid of what lies on the other side- meaning, am I going to love my hair?


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, oh yeah I know I don't owe it to anyone but she really made me stop and think a bit. She was nothing but encouraging which was cool.  

TY @Beamodel for your input. 

Mmhmmm, I see you @SuchaLady liking posts, chime in.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Oh ok. At first I thought it was someone trying to come for you lol. Glad it was someone who was providing encouragent.


----------



## SuchaLady

@divachyk 

 The only thing you can do is try it. You can always rerelax it but you can't always be 2 years post. I only slightly wish I had given it a longer whirl but I didn't like how big of an influence it was having on my life. Lol but for real  I was cancelling events with people because my hair didn't look right, planning stuff around wash day, stretching styles out to three and four weeks because I just hated washing my hair  I remember once getting a blowout and the darn thing puffed up by the time I walked to the car  

I don't think relaxed hair is in my long term forecast but neither is wearing my natural hair. Truth be told, I didn't give a darn about my curl pattern/reversion and still don't really. Natural for me meant being free from chemicals not wearing my hair its natural state.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk Oh ok. At first I thought it was someone trying to come for you lol. Glad it was someone who was providing encouragent.



Ahhh that's so sweet @flyygirlll2, I totally pictured you trading your stilettos for sneakers so we could go whoop some tail.  It wasn't even like that though. On the real, she basically told me it was ok to say I was transitioning and embrace it.


----------



## divachyk

Great points @SuchaLady - I've come this far so....the rest should be history. I don't think I could ever do this long-term transition thing again. It's too much work so I get why you were cancelling events. My hair isn't, shall I say, "the type" where I can wet it, style it and go. Wash days for me is like a shift at work. Hours of labor. I could solve that by BCing but nope! I'm not mentally ready for that.


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk I'm also 19 months in and although I'm sure that I'll finish my 36 month transition I'm not 100% sure I'll like being natural and I also worry that I'm spending all this time transitioning and it could be for nothing. I figure if I don't like wearing my hair in its natural state I could heat train or go back to texlaxing. But I'm really hoping I like my curly hair.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk 
I have nothing meaningful to contribute to your dilemma because I knew I wanted to transition when I decided it but I wanted to give you a


----------



## halfindian

Babysaffy said:


> Do I have the patience to try this again...?



You can do it!!!!


----------



## halfindian

I don't know what to do with my hair. Sigh. So tempted to chop but a part of me wants to wait.


----------



## GettingKinky

Every time I wash my hair I wish I was done transitioning. I think I'm going to like my curlies, but I'm still not brave enough to chop.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @GettingKinky! I keep forgetting we're on the same track. I'm 19 months post also. I want to look put together and if I struggle to achieve that in the end...I know I will be texlaxing again. 

@rileypak, thank you also. What bugs me is the dull look of my new growth. Does that go away after you fully transition?


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> Thank you @GettingKinky! I keep forgetting we're on the same track. I'm 19 months post also. I want to look put together and if I struggle to achieve that in the end...I know I will be texlaxing again.
> 
> @rileypak, thank you also. What bugs me is the dull look of my new growth. Does that go away after you fully transition?



When I was transitioning from relax to texlaxed I thought my texlaxed hair looked dull. I think compared to relaxed hair it is, but now I'm used to it. 

I've also gotten used to wearing buns and ponytails all the time so I think my idea of put together has changed a lot in the past 4 years.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky, my idea of put together is hard to explain... I love buns and ponytails. Those are fine. When I wear my buns, I don't want them to be a frizzy mess. I want them to be laid and neat. When I wear a style, I don't want it to look dull, dry and begging for water. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @rileypak, thank you also. What bugs me is the dull look of my new growth. Does that go away after you fully transition?



Honestly, I stopped paying attention to that detail long ago LOL. If I find myself missing shine, I slap a little oil on and KIM. Which is funny because I was never really a fan of it with relaxed hair


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky, my idea of put together is hard to explain... I love buns and ponytails. Those are fine. When I wear my buns, I don't want them to be a frizzy mess. I want them to be laid and neat. When I wear a style, I don't want it to look dull, dry and begging for water. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain.



I like my hair neat and slicked back for buns and ponytails too. Before I pull my hair back I mist the front and sides with water and then LOC just the front and sides. After I have my hair pulled back, I tie a scarf on it for 30-60 minutes and my edges are smooth, neat and shiny.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Is it just me that can't get my edges to lay down? 

I've already tried different gels and still my hair does not cooperate. Maybe it's due to the texture?  In contrast to me, My mother has fine hair and it's not as tight as mine. She can use water and oil and KIM.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

I apply a liquid spray then APB ayurvrdic cream on my edges. Tie a scarf around my head for about 30 mins. When I take it off my edges are flat, soft & wavy.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks @Beamodel I've tried that before and it didn't do much for my hair in terms of getting it flat/soft and  ect.

Idk, maybe it's just my hair.


----------



## winterinatl

GettingKinky said:


> Every time I wash my hair I wish I was done transitioning. I think I'm going to like my curlies, but I'm still not brave enough to chop.View attachment 348073


I feel...I took 30 months. My hair is past armpit straight bc of this. But super short (to me) when curlie. Just trim more than normal each time you trim to get used to it. Then there will be a bit left and you'll want all that straigh mess off!!


----------



## halfindian

Serums give shine. Ic polisher.
Cold water rinse on final rinse.

Also curly hair is textured so light does not reflect or bounce off it like a smooth surface (relaxed hair). Use products to get the shine you want.


----------



## divachyk

@halfindian, TY...I see plenty of  kinky textured hair with shine on social media. That's what I desire so nothing unrealistic like relaxed hair shine. No matter what I've used, shine doesn't happen. I'll keep trying though. Thanks for tips.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 I did an article on how I get my edges laid. I like eco styler.


----------



## halfindian

I've been contemplating jumbo braids. Did them without extensions. I set them as I did them to prevent the ends from unraveling. It was either that or secure with rubber bands on the ends but I'm trying to stay away from them. Too tight on roots can cause hairline to recede, placed on ends can cause splits. They can even cut the hair. We're on a break from each other. I love using them.


----------



## PlainJane

Serums, oyin bsp, and flaxseed gel give me shine. Also, styling wet gives me shine.

24 months post. Trying to make it to April.


----------



## fifigirl

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky, my idea of put together is hard to explain... I love buns and ponytails. Those are fine. When I wear my buns, I don't want them to be a frizzy mess. I want them to be laid and neat. When I wear a style, I don't want it to look dull, dry and begging for water. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain.



I feel the same way about wearing my hair


----------



## rileypak

So my nape is pretty much natural now. I accidentally trimmed off too much in my overzealous SSK trimming episode last week.

When I twisted my hair, I realized my four twists in the nape area curled up at the ends when I finger wrapped them. I'm slightly sad I did that cause now I think I'll be barreling towards trimming everything else off soon and I at least wanted to wait until birthday month to reassess how I felt


----------



## GettingKinky

How long have you been transitioning @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I have sections of of nape that are natural, but I don't plan on cutting (if I can help it) until sometime next year which would put me at near 30 months post.


----------



## rileypak

GettingKinky said:


> How long have you been transitioning @rileypak



26 months post right now.



flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I have sections of of nape that are natural, but I don't plan on cutting (if I can help it) until sometime next year which would put me at near 30 months post.



I'd still had about 1-2 inches of relaxed ends on my nape and now all of that is gone. I didn't realize I'd cut so much when I was getting rid of SSKs. I'd snip then the twist felt a little funny at the end (rough and puffy) so I'd snip a little more. And then next thing I know I was in natural nape land


----------



## rileypak

My nape now . 
{T-shirt dried for two hours, no product}


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak 

Beautiful


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## divachyk

Oh yes, it is beautiful @rileypak!!!


----------



## shasha8685

I can't believe that I am one year into this transition! Once upon a time, not relaxing for a year would have been the most outlandish idea ever.

What has gotten me through is embracing the twist out and hiding my hair (braids and wigs). Now to decide when I should BC....


----------



## greenandchic

9 months later and I'm still transitioning. At the 7th month mark, it started to get real (with the new growth) but things are still doing well. I live in twist/braid outs to smooth it all out. I still wash 2x per week and my hair is doing way better than the wash once or bi-weekly schedule I was once on. 

 I need to do a slight trim - I may do that tonight.


----------



## mochalocks

I want to transition with out BCing, but I want to start my locs over.


----------



## lavaflow99

It will be a year tomorrow since my last relaxer.....so surprised.  Thankfully the weaves have made the days and weeks go by quickly and smoothly.


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @deediamante


----------



## greenandchic

I finally dusted my hair last night; its been a while. I will try doing it every 2-3 months...


----------



## halfindian

mochalocks said:


> I want to transition with out BCing, but I want to start my locs over.



Is it possible to start your locs during the transition so that when you cut it is already loc'd? As the new growth comes in continue locing.


----------



## halfindian

This is how I've been styling from last Sunday. I am in love. I shower detangle and put hair into a ponytail in the shower. When I step out I moisturise front of ponytail, ends of ponytail then I remove the ponytail holder (still holding hair in ponytail with my hands) to moisturise where it rests. I've been trying the L.O.C (liquid.oil.cream) method. Use my bun ring made with old socks. Wrap the hair around it then tuck it under. After I just open and put a tighter ponytail over it to hold it in place (no making rounds).


----------



## mochalocks

halfindian said:


> Is it possible to start your locs during the transition so that when you cut it is already loc'd? As the new growth comes in continue locing.




Yes i did some research I can start with sister locs, but they're expensive to install. So I'm trying to see if I can start with another method.


----------



## halfindian

mochalocks said:


> Yes i did some research I can start with sister locs, but they're expensive to install. So I'm trying to see if I can start with another method.



Do update us.


----------



## divachyk

I always talk reckless on wash day b/c the relaxed hair works my nerves greatly. I've been contemplating chopping a section and have chickened out every time. I went through with it today and immediately felt sick to my stomach and regretted doing it. Clearly I'm not ready.


----------



## GettingKinky

How big of a section did you chop @divachyk ?


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> How big of a section did you chop @divachyk ?


@GettingKinky 
Factor I'm dramatic...only like an inch or so in width but it felt bigger than that. My section is roughly neck length.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky
> Factor I'm dramatic...only like an inch or so in width but it felt bigger than that. My section is roughly neck length.



Got it. I've done that at least 3 times in the last year. I can never find them again because they get buried in the rest of my hair. Even when I got my hair flat ironed my stylist couldn't find it. I consider it a good way to satisfy my curiousity.


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> Got it. I've done that at least 3 times in the last year. I can never find them again because they get buried in the rest of my hair. Even when I got my hair flat ironed my stylist couldn't find it. I consider it a good way to satisfy my curiousity.



That's true @GettingKinky. I think it was shock at first which led to regret. The reactions of friends and family didn't help. I've since calmed down about it since talking to a few curl friends. On the bright side, I can play with that section and see what it's capable of doing. I purposely chopped one of the most problematic sections to experience the worst possible scenario.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> That's true @GettingKinky. I think it was shock at first which led to regret. The reactions of friends and family didn't help. I've since calmed down about it since talking to a few curl friends. On the bright side, I can play with that section and see what it's capable of doing. I purposely chopped one of the most problematic sections to experience the worst possible scenario.



That's why I did a section in my crown. That's my worst behaving area. I just wish I could find it to play with.


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> That's why I did a section in my crown. That's my worst behaving area. I just wish I could find it to play with.


@GettingKinky oh I can find mine. Perhaps in a month or so it will blend. Mine is on the side back so I can easily find it. I'd definitely lose it if it was in my crown.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

I cut the top center in front of my crown a good while ago. About two or three inches wide. 

It gave me a good gage on my 100% natural texture without relaxed hair hanging on too.


----------



## MizAvalon

Keep pushing ladies! I transitioned twice, each time for over 2 years. It's a pain but really worth it in the end.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, is that area behaving? 

@MizAvalon, I'mma keep pushing.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @MizAvalon for the encouragement. 

So I've settled into a comfort zone. In my happy place. Bunning is keeping the hair woes away. It has been working beautifully. Moisturize with my leave in conditioner, putva few drops of Castor oil over, make sure I get the ends, ponytail, sock bun and secure with a tighter ponytail no rounds.


----------



## greenandchic

My wash/cowash every 3-4 day schedule is still working well. Last night, I coated my dry hair with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Masque.  I was going to use it as a pre-poo, shampoo and condition but decided to leave it on, rinse it out and just let that be my co-wash (it was getting late). My hair did well with just the DC/cowash.  I may try that more often...

I wear my hair in loose buns and don't wrap the pony tail holder around more than just to hold my hair once before pinning the bun together.   I found the constant wrapping of the holder, even once was putting too much pressure on the strands. I never pull my scalp. I use a heavy leave in to keep my edges together. My hair is always in a braid or twist out when I do it.  Its a messy bun, but I make it work.


----------



## PlainJane

I'm itching to chop. I started a shopping list in my phone titled "wash n go products"


----------



## greenandchic

My (messy) bun photos. I used the scarf to hold my edges together for a few minutes.


----------



## GettingKinky

I really like when my hair is straight. Being a straight hair natural would be perfect except for my workouts. I can't chose my hair over working out. Maybe going natural is the wrong decision. I hate that I'm so indecisive about this transition.


----------



## halfindian

greenandchic said:


> My (messy) bun photos. I used the scarf to hold my edges together for a few minutes.


Oh gosh I love the pics.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky apparently Porsha from one of the real housewives shows rollersets and flat irons her roots every four days due to her workout schedule.  

I just roller set and work out 2-6 times a week (depending on how lazy I feel) and even on the work out heavy weeks my hair looks fine. The roots look puffy, but I imagine if I had flat ironed them to begin with they would be less puffy.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky apparently Porsha from one of the real housewives shows rollersets and flat irons her roots every four days due to her workout schedule.
> 
> I just roller set and work out 2-6 times a week (depending on how lazy I feel) and even on the work out heavy weeks my hair looks fine. The roots look puffy, but I imagine if I had flat ironed them to begin with they would be less puffy.



When I workout the length of my hair stays straight only the roots revert. But the roots get so puffy that it looks like I'm wearing a bad wig. If I could figure out a way to fix that I'd be set.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> When I workout the length of my hair stays straight only the roots revert. But the roots get so puffy that it looks like I'm wearing a bad wig. If I could figure out a way to fix that I'd be set.


How are you wearing your hair in a workout? A top knot with a secure scarf that doesn't come off until after I've showered usually helps, but yes, the roots do revert. 

I imagine it doesn't look that different than being 10-12 weeks post relaxer though.


----------



## PlainJane

GettingKinky said:


> I really like when my hair is straight. Being a straight hair natural would be perfect except for my workouts. I can't chose my hair over working out. Maybe going natural is the wrong decision. I hate that I'm so indecisive about this transition.


You *might* change your mind. I definitely did. I used to post in the straight hair natural threads asking for tips because I loved my straight hair. Now I only get the urge to straighten sometimes. I love the straight look but also started to fall in love with the volume and versatility of textured styles.


----------



## greenandchic

halfindian said:


> Oh gosh I love the pics.



Thanks! I love your bun too - if only I could get the sock bun thing down.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> How are you wearing your hair in a workout? A top knot with a secure scarf that doesn't come off until after I've showered usually helps, but yes, the roots do revert.
> 
> I imagine it doesn't look that different than being 10-12 weeks post relaxer though.



This week I tried my hair in 2 pony tails this week and the reversion wasn't so bad (only around the edges) but I only lifted so I didn't sweat too much. I'll have to try a scarf next time I straighten my hair in 8 weeks.


----------



## GettingKinky

PlainJane said:


> You *might* change your mind. I definitely did. I used to post in the straight hair natural threads asking for tips because I loved my straight hair. Now I only get the urge to straighten sometimes. I love the straight look but also started to fall in love with the volume and versatility of textured styles.



Thanks. It is possible that once my transition is over and I can wear a wash n go or a braidout I may not worry about wearing my hair straight. When my hair isn't straight I don't miss it, but when it is straight I realize how much I really like it.


----------



## halfindian

greenandchic said:


> Thanks! I love your bun too - if only I could get the sock bun thing down.


Thanks! It is way easy. I could do it without a mirror in a few minutes. Lol. Pony, sock ring, spread hair, tighter pony over.


----------



## shasha8685

What am I doing?


The immediately after (please excuse the conditioner in my hair):

 

I couldn't take the 2 textures anymore. I transitioned for 13 months. I'm still gonna protective style with wigs until I get a little more length.


----------



## halfindian

Congrats @shasha8685


----------



## halfindian

Tried a flexi rod set yesterday. Let it dry overnight. Ends came out well but roots are puffy. Sigh.

Edit.. If you're wondering I did the twist and roll method.


----------



## AgeinATL

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 350397
> 
> What am I doing?
> 
> 
> The immediately after (please excuse the conditioner in my hair):
> 
> View attachment 350473
> 
> I couldn't take the 2 textures anymore. I transitioned for 13 months. I'm still gonna protective style with wigs until I get a little more length.



Oh wow! Girl, that fro looks AMAZING on you!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shasha8685 Congrats on your BC! Both you and your hair look great!


----------



## shasha8685

Thanks so much everyone!

I had to get adjusted to my hair. It hasn't been this short in a long time! I also forgot that my hair grows out before it grows down. I'm loving my hair though!


----------



## halfindian

Omg today I saw a young lady with short hair nicely cornrowed into an updo. Made me want to BC right there and then. Lol lol


----------



## Need2gro

13 Months post... Last night I was going to cut just the back of my hair to see what it would look like... I ended up cutting it with the exception of the front... some long "bangs" so I could still somehow style my hair.. does that mean I'm still transitioning even tho I've cut out all the relaxer everywhere else?


----------



## divachyk

I have found a good product combo - water, Shea Moisture Smoothie, Shea Moisture Souffle. My hair feels amazing today.


----------



## halfindian

Still transitioning. End of this month will be 1 yr. I want to chop chop chop.


----------



## rileypak

halfindian said:


> Still transitioning. End of this month will be 1 yr. I want to chop chop chop.



Looking good!


----------



## GettingKinky

It's been 21 months since my last relaxer. At least 15 more to go until I'm fully natural. Maybe more. I hate cutting off hair.


----------



## divachyk

I'm 21 months post too @GettingKinky! I have a long while before fully natural. My crown is growing at the slowest speed possible. The rest of my hair seems to be doing good.


----------



## rileypak

Congrats @GettingKinky and @divachyk !!!!!

It's been two years, four months, and eight days since my last relaxer (I finally got an app to keep track of it )


----------



## divachyk

TY @rileypak and congrats to you as well! I use the website timeanddate.com -- I went to check and I'm officially 1 year, 9 months, 7 days.


----------



## Jas123

Longtime lurker of this thread... Thought I would transition indefinitely or at least 2-3 years, NOPE! At about 1 yr and 9 months post I chopped off my relaxed ends (Back in Sept/Oct 2015), so glad I did. I absolutely love my natural hair. No looking back.
My hair has grown a great deal, even my crown which is the most fragile on my head and was always breaking off.
The back of my hair is about mbl, the sides apl and the front comes down past my chin. Hopefully, this year I can get back to wl (in the back) and I would love to get my sides to hang around my breast (they never been that long).
I think I'm 3c/4a...


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I have found a good product combo - water, Shea Moisture Smoothie, Shea Moisture Souffle. My hair feels amazing today.


My hair don't like them Shea moisture products. My hair was wet for a week. Idk what I did wrong.


----------



## Evolving78

Jas123 said:


> Longtime lurker of this thread... Thought I would transition indefinitely or at least 2-3 years, NOPE! At about 1 yr and 9 months post I chopped off my relaxed ends (Back in Sept/Oct 2015), so glad I did. I absolutely love my natural hair. No looking back.
> My hair has grown a great deal, even my crown which is the most fragile on my head and was always breaking off.
> The back of my hair is about mbl, the sides apl and the front comes down past my chin. Hopefully, this year I can get back to wl (in the back) and I would love to get my sides to hang around my breast (they never been that long).
> I think I'm 3c/4a...


Your hair grows like weeds!


----------



## Carmelella

I'm 10.5 months post relaxer now for mst of my head.. i did a wee part in the front for a leave out for my wedding back in august.  So technically i'm past my longest stretch before a big chop since the first time I went natural I BC at 10 months.  Unlike the first time I stayed weaved up.  This time around I rarely had a weave.  I just look a mess.. haha. hats at work since i work in an operating room its no problem and a mess at home.  Oddly enough wash day isnt so hard.  Still hanging in there


----------



## divachyk

A photo of the puffs I've been rocking.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> My hair don't like them Shea moisture products. My hair was wet for a week. Idk what I did wrong.



@Saludable84, I don't have that issue. My hair gobbles that stuff up. Which did you use? How did you use it? Maybe we can brainstorm something.


----------



## GettingKinky

Cute puffs @divachyk


----------



## Janet'

Hi Ladies! I was a natural who transitioned for about 2 1/2 years...I just wanted to send you some positive vibes.  I know how frustrating the dueling textures can be! @Saludable84 are you saying that your hair was wet for a month due to the Shea Moisture products?


----------



## divachyk

TY @GettingKinky


----------



## Saludable84

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies! I was a natural who transitioned for about 2 1/2 years...I just wanted to send you some positive vibes.  I know how frustrating the dueling textures can be! @Saludable84 are you saying that your hair was wet for a month due to the Shea Moisture products?


No, sorry. A week. It never fully tried and I had to clarify with a wash, rinse and repeat. I never have to do that. I'm using them up, but mostly using them to bun.


----------



## halfindian

@GettingKinky @rileypak @divachyk  you guys are so strong!!! Congrats!! 21 months and 28 Months. *dreaming*


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, I don't have that issue. My hair gobbles that stuff up. Which did you use? How did you use it? Maybe we can brainstorm something.


I'm doing a whole post on it but I've used a few things. 

JBCO is cool, but I need to implement the 2-day drying rule. 

The pink one for thick hair is thick, but not creamy. Too heavy for thick hair. Hair was still wet for a week. 

I haven't used the original one in years but the masque never worked and the shampoo was too harsh. 

The Black Soap line I love. 

I can't remember the rest.


----------



## halfindian

OK so last week I tried finger detangling. Umm my hair was dry and tangled. Had to smooth the top with gel all week. Matters worse I ran out of leave in and conditioner mid week. Uh uh. Disaster. Had to wait till wash day to sort out that mess. Shampoo, DC with Henna Placenta, conditioned with motions moisture plus for slip left it in and styled into a side bunned. Slathered on some organics hair mayo leave in. Ooooo my hair feels better. Tie for bed.


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> A photo of the puffs I've been rocking.


 Chime Edward has a similar style on her YouTube channel but she uses little metal clips to spice it up.


----------



## halfindian

Ladies who are 1+ year(s) transitioning please post hairstyle pics and tips you use to deal with the two textures.

I've been wearing mainly updos ( Buns, French twist, ponytails) Can't seem to get those braid or twist outs or sets right. Always an epic fail. 

What I'd say has helped me deal with the two textures is detangling on wash days with a conditioner with lots of slip and keeping styling at a minimum (low manipulation).


----------



## rileypak

Thanks @halfindian!

I don't do any hairstyles. Like nothing at all 
When I twist or braid my hair up and pull it into a bun on wash day, it remains that way until the next wash day. I just vary whether its a high or low bun every other week but I don't touch my hair at all during the week unless I'm putting my scarf on. I'm pretty much no manipulation right now and it's been serving my hair well I think.

For me, detangling prior to wetting my hair helps me the most. 95% of my detangling on wash day is done during pre-poo time on super oily or damp hair. That may change in the future but for now this works for me and I'm good. And combs are my friend. Just finger detangling is not enough for me.


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Ladies who are 1+ year(s) transitioning please post hairstyle pics and tips you use to deal with the two textures.
> 
> I've been wearing mainly updos ( Buns, French twist, ponytails) Can't seem to get those braid or twist outs or sets right. Always an epic fail.
> 
> What I'd say has helped me deal with the two textures is detangling on wash days with a conditioner with lots of slip and keeping styling at a minimum (low manipulation).



I hope the file uploaded. Im bunning now because it's a tad easier, but this is how my twist out normally looks. Twist out results depend on products used. I try to stick with moisturizing leave ins and lately, I have been sealing with a curling custard. I've noticed better results with the curling custard but you may have to shop around for a brand which, I will be honest, is tedious. 

I've tried:
-Eden Bodyworks and I felt it was too watery and left my hair residue-dooey
-As I Am which I initially liked, but was actually leaving my hair too dry and residue-dooey. The definition was great. 
-Shea Moisture Curling Gel Soufflé which for me, was too heavy and left my hair wet. When I use it for bunning, it's great, but it left me with residue too. 
-Design Essentials Natural Honey is my HG. No sticky, no residue, lots of moisture and great texture definition. My only complain is it doesn't leave me with shine. But I'm ok with that. Why? Because it works for me. 

Hope This Helped


----------



## Jas123

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair grows like weeds!


I think it does... I was really surprised when my mom pulled my hair down in the back and it was in the middle of my back... my back grow the quickest, always has... But what is really, really surprising is my crown which never retained length whilst relaxed, it was a constant battle between breaking & cutting- and now when I pull it down it goes a lil' past my neck, that's like a freakin' miracle!


----------



## divachyk

halfindian said:


> Chime Edward has a similar style on her YouTube channel but she uses little metal clips to spice it up.



Oh that's cool. I didn't know she had a similar style. Thanks for sharing! @halfindian


----------



## divachyk

@halfindian, thank you for the encouragement! Ok so for your question....

I've been wearing wigs and haven't really had the desire to fool with my hair. I wore my hair in a bun all last week and will repeat that this week. I might return to wigs in a few weeks but I wanted to give my edges some rest since I've been in wigs non-stop (except weekends) for this entire transition. I pretty sure my hairstyle will be a bun because much like @rileypak, I leave my hair in that bun for days before touching it again.

Tips:
Use a detangler when / where possible
Detangle the relaxed hair while it's in a dry state (before spray natural hair with water)
Detangle natural hair after dampening it with water.
Wash hair in braids
Unravel braids to apply deep conditioner to get to inner areas
Find a hairstyle that you can keep in for multiple days or wear wigs


----------



## GettingKinky

@halfindian my go to style for the past year has been a braidout ponytail. Every night I put 2 braids in my hair (while my hair is still in a ponytail) and curl the ends on perm rods. 
Every other night before I braid, I moisturize using the LOC method. Every morning I smooth the front of my hair,remake the ponytail and tie my hair down with a scarf.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @rileypak @Saludable84 @divachyk and @GettingKinky.


----------



## rileypak

I should add I totally agree with @divachyk about detanglers. Use them! Whether it's a product marketed as a detangler, a super slippy conditioner, oil, or a homemade concoction you make, by all means use an aid to help.

I've been enjoying using a distilled water/glycerin spray lately. I just unravel my twists/braids, spray my section of hair a little bit and let it soak in for a few minutes to "reactivate" the butters on my hair then grab my Conair Double Wavy Comb and get to it.

On a completely random note- I love how my hair looks when I unravel it and fluff it momentarily to get a taste of a twist out or braid out before I start detangling it.
It's almost enough to make me chop off the remainders of straight pieces right then sometimes


----------



## greenandchic

halfindian said:


> Ladies who are 1+ year(s) transitioning please post hairstyle pics and tips you use to deal with the two textures.
> 
> I've been wearing mainly updos ( Buns, French twist, ponytails) Can't seem to get those braid or twist outs or sets right. Always an epic fail.
> 
> What I'd say has helped me deal with the two textures is detangling on wash days with a conditioner with lots of slip and keeping styling at a minimum (low manipulation).



I don't do many styles other than buns and braid outs. The buns are pretty much what you see in my photo. For my braid outs, I do the LOC method to set my hair. I don't use gels at this point, only moisturizing products...


----------



## greenandchic

GettingKinky said:


> @halfindian my go to style for the past year has been a braidout ponytail. Every night I put 2 braids in my hair (while my hair is still in a ponytail) and curl the ends on perm rods.
> Every other night before I braid, I moisturize using the LOC method. Every morning I smooth the front of my hair,remake the ponytail and tie my hair down with a scarf.



That's pretty much what I do though I wash every 3-4 days due to gym, sweat, dryness, etc.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @greenandchic

@rileypak your hair looks to die for.

I shower detangle or detangle wet in sections with conditioner or leave-in conditioners. Many of you use low manipulation hairstyles. Mine keep causing breakage around the hairline. I think I may be pulling them too tight or maybe not moisturising them enough. Planning on trying the LOC method as well as adding a pre poo to my routine. I shampoo and DC weekly. Use leave in conditioner to moisturize. Oh that dreaded breakage is frustrating.


----------



## divachyk

I spray my hair daily @halfindian to give it moisture -- Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Moisture Mist


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, you better slay, all day!


----------



## rileypak

Thanks @divachyk & @halfindian 


All these great styles ladies! Keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## halfindian

Omg ladies keep the tips coming!!! @divachyk pulls out my list and adds moisturizing mist. Lol.

*thinking out loud* tonight I styled my little angel for school tomorrow and put little braids around the hairline that sparked an ah ha moment. Braiding around the hairline gives the hair a neat look without tension. Will take a pic in 3.. 2.. 1...


----------



## divachyk

Look at that juicy head of hair!!! Great style @halfindian


----------



## halfindian

Tried a braid out yesterday.
Sprayed with water, then a little conditioner and eco styler argon oil gel. Tried to style the braid out.


----------



## halfindian

I have been trying LOC again. Liquid - water, oil - coconut oil, cream - organics hair mayo liquid leave in. my hair feels moisturised but after it dries it feels oily. Pros I've been experiencing less breakage, easy detangling, hair feels soft despite oiliness.

Also I've been playing with my hair. Manipulating it very much trying styles. Lol. Yesterday I had a French twist. Today I tried a French twist with a twist. They look so sophisticated. I can see them being my go to style once I am fully natural. Absotlutly no tension on edges or scalp. Hoping to try a cornrow braid out soon.

So far styles I'm loving are buns, ponytails, banana clip ponytails (although these pull at my edges and leave them sore), French twists. Not liking any out styles or sets for now. I have not had any successful results with them.

Products I'm loving are good old ORS replenishing pak and the other ORS with the banana and bamboo, organics hair mayonnaise liquid leave in.


----------



## FriscoGirl

halfindian said:


> I have been trying LOC again. Liquid - water, oil - coconut oil, cream - organics hair mayo liquid leave in. my hair feels moisturised but after it dries it feels oily. Pros I've been experiencing less breakage, easy detangling, hair feels soft despite oiliness.
> 
> Also I've been playing with my hair. Manipulating it very much trying styles. Lol. Yesterday I had a French twist. Today I tried a French twist with a twist. They look so sophisticated. I can see them being my go to style once I am fully natural. Absotlutly no tension on edges or scalp. Hoping to try a cornrow braid out soon.
> 
> So far styles I'm loving are buns, ponytails, banana clip ponytails (although these pull at my edges and leave them sore), French twists. Not liking any out styles or sets for now. I have not had any successful results with them.
> 
> Products I'm loving are good old ORS replenishing pak and the other ORS with the banana and bamboo, organics hair mayonnaise liquid leave in.



GORGEOUS!!! You are my natural hair inspiration. I love the thickness and length you are maintaining.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @FriscoGirl


----------



## divachyk

Does the hair stall at some point? I'm 21 months post and feel like I'm at a standstill. I'm not measuring, just eyeballing it and things have seem quite the same for a while.


----------



## halfindian

It may just look that way. Something about the way curly hair grows outward then down blah blah blah I read that when I first transitioned. This also has to do with length when curly vs length when straight. If only I could remember where I saw this. Hope this helps chica. You'll have to take pics or pull down. You could also estimate how long it should be at a growth rate of .5 inches per month and do a little ruler check.


----------



## halfindian

I paid a month subscription just to get a hold of these pics. Lol. Now I have a vague idea of what length to expect at how many months and also when I'll be most comfortable BC'ing


----------



## halfindian

LOC is affecting my skin. The coconut oil is causing my face to break out. It is also leaving my hair oily and stringy. I'll have to settle for a leave in with oils and water as the main ingredient.

My edges have been growing out but I keep styling my hair tight with the banana clip. It has been a lifesaver on those days when I have no idea what to do with my hair but those days I pull it tight to make it look neat. I need to rethink my regimen and see if cowashing mid week might help with styling.

Also I pulled out my stocking tie. Started using it again to put my hair in ponytails. It is gentle on the strands and helps with the tension on the hairline too.


----------



## divachyk

I took a break from wigs and initially thought it would only be for a few weeks. I've been without wigs now going on a month or more. I'm actually enjoying having my hair out. Sure, I get more breakage with manipulating my hair more and I'm having to wash my hair more....but I think I needed the break from wigs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @divachyk @Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I just finished washing my hair and decided to do a length check. I'm 18 months post and  my nape is pretty much natural.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2


----------



## halfindian

Sweet @flyygirlll2


----------



## halfindian

Tried a thing. Lol Lol. Considering braid extensions for the first time in my entire life!! I've never had them. I tried weave my first transition but kept it for a few days. It was frustrating. I'm really worried about taking care of the hair under the braids.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak @divachyk @Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I just finished washing my hair and decided to do a length check. I'm 18 months post and  my nape is pretty much natural.
> View attachment 357061



That is some great progress @flyygirlll2 

Your hair looks beautiful


----------



## halfindian

@flyygirlll2 Shrinkage like crazie. Your hair is just gorgeous


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank You @Beamodel And @halfindian I''m really tempted to cut it like for real. The detangling sessions are getting to me.


----------



## halfindian

Girl I would have to restrain myself if I were you too. Your natural hair is tempting! Lol. You can do it!!! Hang in there till you're ready


----------



## GettingKinky

@halfindian I like your bun. It looks so luscious. 

@flyygirlll2  your hair grows fast!!


----------



## divachyk

@halfindian @flyygirlll2, yes, ladies, yes!!! Looking great!


----------



## greenandchic

I am officially a year post. I thought it would would would be harder but washing/co-washing twice a week seems to be my sweet spot for my hair. I probably should do a light dusting later this week...


----------



## halfindian

Congratulations @greenandchic. Great progress!!!!!!


----------



## halfindian

Temptations!!!!!! I stayed there and felt an urge to chop it off. Oh my. Started watching short puffs. Will this be a constant thing now that I have passed 1 year? I hope not. Sigh.


----------



## divachyk

Loving it @greenandchic


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I did a meet and greet with a new stylist today. I found her through a natural hair coworker who spoke highly of her stylist. I asked her several questions while she inspected my hair without seeming like a know it all. She said she does not double book and asked me to set aside at least 4 hours for my appointment as she goes slow and takes her time. I'm down for it as long as I'm not getting man handled in my head. More to come after I have my actual hair appointment. I'm considering wash, flat iron and about a 3 inch hair cut. Notice I said considering. Yall know I'm always non committal.

@IDareT'sHair, @rileypak, @flyygirlll2, @greenandchic, @Beamodel


----------



## rileypak

A little snippet I accidentally left out of my twists yesterday (and didn't realize until this morning when  I went to make my bun ). Here's the little coily


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian Girl, I fight the urge to cut it all the time lol. I'm trying to hold off until sometime next year if possible.

@divachyk Sounds exciting! I wish I could find a healthy hair minded stylist that was located near me. Please let us know how it goes.

@rileypak Cute coils


----------



## divachyk

Caaaauuute coily @rileypak 

I'm tired of my back tensing up every time I do my hair. Plus, I know my ends were damaged before the transition. I'm certain they are even worse now. I hope this stylist doesn't disappoint but ahem, I tend to find fault with every.single.stylist! @flyygirlll2


----------



## halfindian

@flyygirlll2 Fought it. I'm calm now. Until... Lol. I too would like to wait till next year or year after.

@divachyk How lucky are you. Hope all goes well. Do post pics and your review  we'll all be waiting. Lol @ noncommittal.

@rileypak  Springy andhealthy looking curl. Twirled it and felt it up didn't you. Bad girl. Lol


----------



## divachyk

I will do @halfindian


----------



## halfindian

So my edges have grown back much since the last time. I cannot identify what helped. I have stopped ponytailing in the shower. I also style my hair loose allowing my curls to wave up. The edges will grow back but I think the main goal is to prevent more breakage.

Forgot to add style idea. Bun done with stocking.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian Good progress with your edges. Love the bun.


----------



## rileypak

halfindian said:


> @rileypak  Springy andhealthy looking curl. Twirled it and felt it up didn't you. Bad girl. Lol



I did! It was too cute not to play with  

Plus did a little impromptu length check with it (a smidge past APL)


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @flyygirlll2 

Ha ha ha you couldn't resist. Lol. APL whoop whoop @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Yay on being APL! I want to be BSL when I cut all this hair off, which I'm sure is not happening until next year.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Yay on being APL! I want to be BSL when I cut all this hair off, which I'm sure is not happening until next year.



I'm ranging from NL/CBL to APL when stretched at the moment. My "decided to go natural" anniversary is in a week or two. I *might* take the plunge and trim off the remaining few inches of relaxed ends and go ahead and get this natural hair all the way started. Haven't decided yet though...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Girl, you have made it pretty far!  I can't wait to be over 2 years post.


----------



## halfindian

Today I rocked dry, sticky, dirty, tangled hair in a stocking big afro bun. Like the one posted in the previous post. Got so many compliments. Even guys were like wow you look pretty. Lol lol lol lol lol. I was all blushing like thanks. Ladies asked me how I did my hair. One went as far as to ask me to do hers like that. Lol oh gosh. 

I bought VO5 Strengthening pomegranate and Grapeseed shampoo and conditioner and a pack of hask henna n placenta super strength conditioner. Did a pre poo with the vo5 condish, then shampoo. Now sitting with the hask DC. Not sure what I plan to do with my hair after.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hey Ladies,

I haven't been in the Haircare section in a minute and wanted to come and update you guys on my natural hair. I'm currently a year and 3 months post bug chop and I'm still LOVING IT! I wear wigs pretty much 99% of the time due to ease, but occasionally I will wear my hair out. I basically replaced bunning with wigging and honestly I love it more. I get the swang w/o the damage #win!


----------



## flyygirlll2

You and your hair are looking fabulous @EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

flyygirlll2 said:


> You and your hair are looking fabulous @EnExitStageLeft



Thanks hun! How have you been? Oh and can we discuss that bun in your siggy?


----------



## halfindian

Lovely locks @EnExitStageLeft


----------



## flyygirlll2

@EnExitStageLeft thanks, my hair stays in a twisted bun theses days lol.  I'm doing ok. I'm about to be 19 months post, plan to BC hopefully sometime next year.


----------



## halfindian

Splurged on some hair candy today. Paid $26.75 (Eastern Caribbean Currency)/$9.85USD for each product. Will use then next wash day.


----------



## halfindian

Today was wash day. Washed, deep conditioned, then used the leave in followed by the curling custard. Used perm rods on the ends to prevent unraveling. Sprayed the scalp with the oil spray. 

First time use of aunt Jackie girls. I loved how easy it was to detangle my daughters hair and mine with the DC. Our hair hours after is still damp/moist. My littles girl's own is more damp than mine.


----------



## halfindian

Results of the mini twists and curl. Took the rods off early in the morning.


----------



## Nightingale

halfindian said:


> Results of the mini twists and curl. Took the rods off early in the morning.




Your hair looks so shiny!


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @Nightingale


----------



## divachyk

First wash day post hair cut - went smoother and my hair was barely tangled. Made the 5" hair cut worth it.


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk  When did you cut your hair?  How did I miss this?


----------



## halfindian

@divachyk You naughty girl. BC'd with no pics. Don't let me grab my belt.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> First wash day post hair cut - went smoother and my hair was barely tangled. Made the 5" hair cut worth it.


I read your blog. Did you cut it again?


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I read your blog. Did you cut it again?



Hey Girlfriend, I cut about two weeks ago. @shortdub78


----------



## Smiley79

Would you ladies like me to make a part 2 to this thread since its so long or do you want to keep the one thread going?


----------



## Smiley79

Smiley79 said:


> First off, I JUST WANT TO EXTEND A HUGE WELCOME TO EVERYONE ON THIS THREAD! *Say no to scissors!!!! *lol.
> 
> From what I gather a lot of us are using protective styling, cowashing and DCing amongst the methods of getting through this process.  Keep'em coming ladies!



^^Sittimg here strolling down memory lane laughing at my post from 2009. Little did i know i would do the big chop TWICE thereafter.


----------



## Beamodel

Smiley79 said:


> Would you ladies like me to make a part 2 to this thread since its so long or do you want to keep the one thread going?



I think this one thread is good enough. It has a wealth of knowledge in it.


----------



## greenandchic

For some reason I had the urge to chop of my hair today. Fortunately I thought twice about it before doing it. 1. I don't like short hair (on me). 2. I have no idea how to cut and actually shape my hair other than trimming and dusting it. I've seen too many women, here and on YouTube BC without knowing what the heck to do and regret it later. I just trim it about 1/4" today and keep it moving. 




divachyk said:


> Loving it @greenandchic





halfindian said:


> Congratulations @greenandchic. Great progress!!!!!!


I am know I am super late but thank you!


----------



## divachyk

Today was the first day in a long while that I wanted to relax my hair. It was just one of those days.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> Today was the first day in a long while that I wanted to relax my hair. It was just one of those days.



I had that feeling recently too. Thankfully it passed.


----------



## halfindian

Well done @divachyk  and @greenandchic fight the urge!!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I posted a texture shot on IG. The photo is too large to upload here. I'm being lazy right now. Here's the lank for those interested.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Pretty texture. Congrats on reaching 23 months!  I'm about to be 20 months but right now I can't see myself BC'ing until another year. I'd like my natural hair to be at least BSL/MBL when I chop it off and that probably won't happen for at least another year or so.


But I'm not going  to lie, I get the urge sometimes to cut due to my hair being too time consuming.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @flyygirlll2. Now that the initial cut is over and done, I'm itching to cut again. My only beef is my crown. I can't remember if I posted this here but either my crown is slower growing or tighter textured....at any rate, it's not moving along as fast and that's slowing me up from removing the rest of my relaxed hair. I still got a good bit of relaxed hair in the crown area.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk It could be because it's a tighter texture. My crown is like that except it grows the fastest though. Unfortunately during this transition, I experienced some breakage there so now I have to pay extra attention to that area.

ETA- Right now with the exception of my nape, my hair is 50/50.


----------



## GettingKinky

Cute curlies  @divachyk


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk It could be because it's a tighter texture. My crown is like that except it grows the fastest though. Unfortunately during this transition, I experienced some breakage there so now I have to pay extra attention to that area.
> 
> ETA- Right now with the exception of my nape, my hair is 50/50.



@flyygirlll2, if only my entire head was like my nape! I'm pretty sure it's tighter. My crown is definitely my toughest section. I'm probably about 70/30 in some areas and 80/20 in others. 

What are you doing differently to your crown?



GettingKinky said:


> Cute curlies  @divachyk



TY much @GettingKinky!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I'm just using a mouisturizing spritz first, then will use a cream/butter to seal that in. When I'm DC'ing I put more product on there and I also do protein treatments to strengthen it. 
Right now I'm looking to change my regimen because I've had some bad breakage. 


 Keeping mouisture in my hair is a major problem, So I have to find a way to fix that. I have moments I when I do miss my relaxed hair especially during these last few months cause things have sucked. 


My nape is weird because it has mostly tight coils, but I also found some loose curls mixed in there.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I posted a texture shot on IG. The photo is too large to upload here. I'm being lazy right now. Here's the lank for those interested.



That texture was just


----------



## divachyk

TY @rileypak 

@flyygirlll2 I have some sections that require more attention and I disrespectfully glob on product in the area.


----------



## halfindian

I cut it!!! I cut it!!! Whoo hoo FREEDOM!!!! I feel liberated and may I add that this is the cute length ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian Congrats on your BC! 
Your puff looks really cute.  I love it. 

I am tempted sometimes to cut...but I know deep inside I'm not ready to let go just yet.


----------



## Saludable84

I did another mini chop. I don't think I have that many straight ends left.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @flyygirlll2. Don't do it until you are prepared. Some people do it too soon and regret. 

Lol @Saludable84 little by little you're getting there.


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Thanks @flyygirlll2. Don't do it until you are prepared. Some people do it too soon and regret.
> 
> Lol @Saludable84 little by little you're getting there.



Thanks. I know. I told myself I would be starting my transition in 2016, but here I am about to end my transition in 2016 after 3 years of transitioning.


----------



## halfindian

@Saludable84  Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Congrats!!


----------



## rileypak

Congrats @halfindian 
Your puff is 

And yay @Saludable84!!!! 

I've got 2-4 inches left on the front. I've no plans to set a chop date at the moment. I'll just continue snipping off when I feel like it until I realize one wash day all of my ends are curly


----------



## halfindian

Thanks @rileypak. Lol snip snip. 

The struggle is real and I applaud all you long term transitioners. Dealing with the two textures, tangles, bad hair days, dry hair days phew. You guys are good.

I'm off to baggy those ends with some conditioner. Off the transitioning train and on to the next. Length retention.


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @halfindian I really like your puff.


----------



## halfindian

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats @halfindian I really like your puff.



Thank you


----------



## divachyk

Congrats @halfindian!!! Way to go. Your hair looks amazing.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I have been considering removing the rest of my relaxed hair BUT I'm unsure if I'm ready for the awkward style-less phase. I would likely wear wigs to hold me over until I get a little more length. The only true thing that's stopping me is, I'd have to cut some good natural hair to get a style of some sort because my part natural/part relaxed crown is shorter than my fully natural nape. I'm being stingy right now, I really don't want to give up any (natural) hair if I don't have to.


----------



## toaster

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I have been considering removing the rest of my relaxed hair BUT I'm unsure if I'm ready for the awkward style-less phase. I would likely wear wigs to hold me over until I get a little more length. The only true thing that's stopping me is, I'd have to cut some good natural hair to get a style of some sort because my part natural/part relaxed crown is shorter than my fully natural nape. I'm being stingy right now, I really don't want to give up any (natural) hair if I don't have to.


@divachyk If you plan on wearing wigs anyway, is there a reason you don't want to cut the relaxed ends off? Is your natural hair long enough to flat twist or twist and wear a stocking cap so you can continue to wear wigs until you're at a comfortable length?


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I have been considering removing the rest of my relaxed hair BUT I'm unsure if I'm ready for the awkward style-less phase. I would likely wear wigs to hold me over until I get a little more length. The only true thing that's stopping me is, I'd have to cut some good natural hair to get a style of some sort because my part natural/part relaxed crown is shorter than my fully natural nape. I'm being stingy right now, I really don't want to give up any (natural) hair if I don't have to.



Leave the relaxed hair in the front and twist or braid out. If you're wearing wigs it won't matter but if you want to go for a puff you'll have a little blending to do.


----------



## divachyk

@toaster, although I enjoy wearing wigs, I also love going without them too, especially in this brutal summer heat. I wore wigs for almost 18 months non-stop at the beginning of this transition so I'll do what I have to do to get by, even if that means wearing them non-stop again...but, it would be nice not having to though. Your avi is amazing!

@halfindian, Yes, it's long enough to flat twist or half wig it. That's a great option too.


----------



## toaster

@divachyk I understand. If you're not opposed to bunning, you probably have enough natural hair to either wet bun or stretch your hair and then bun, which would allow you to wear your hair without worrying about it being cut into a style.


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk Selfishly I don't want you to end your transition since we're at the exact same point. But I understand the urge. I feel it almost everytime I wash my hair.


----------



## divachyk

@toaster @GettingKinky @halfindian, I reached out to the stylist that cut my hair a few weeks back and expressed my desires and concerns. She feels I have enough natural hair to not be style challenged. I am having a time with my back and it seems like wash days are really doing a number on it. I'm talking back spasms and strained muscles. Now you know that's foolish. I'm ready for this to be over. More to come!


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky, we are right there together. How's things coming along for you?


----------



## halfindian

Ladies hang in there and think long and hard before BCing. Different people have different reactions and only you can tell yourself go for it. Others can only advise you but they are not the ones to deal with it after you BC. And when you hit those style challenged days they are not there. In the Caribbean there are many natural chicas but what looks good on someone may not look good on you.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky, we are right there together. How's things coming along for you?



I'm just going along on cruise control. I'm sure I have at least another year before I cut all my relaxed hair off. I'm already a little sad that my sister has caught up to me in length.


----------



## Saludable84

Hopefully my picture uploads; finally got a good texture shot.


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 

 that pic


----------



## TamaraShaniece

It's one month past my 1 year nappiversary and I can't believe I didn't transition sooner. I def had to transition when I felt confident I could handle the look. Boy o boy... I learned a lot. 

I protected style 90% of my transition but I made sure I used products for my natural hair so my demarcation line wouldn't tangle. 

I've had more hair styles and maybe a handful of bad hair days than when I was relaxed.


----------



## divachyk

@halfindian, great advice. Many on social media thought I should have big chopped long time ago. Ummm, ok. Thanks for that! However, I never move to action based on what others think.  I vent a lot because it helps me cope or I need attention...not sure which. But, in the end, talking it out helps me get through those frustrating moments.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, lovely texture!!! 

@GettingKinky, while I may not big chop tomorrow (so to speak), I'll be shocked if I make it another year. I'm ready to say I do when I have enough hair to have a cute bob.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @halfindian, great advice. Many on social media thought I should have big chopped long time ago. Ummm, ok. Thanks for that! However, I never move to action based on what others think.  I vent a lot because it helps me cope or I need attention...not sure which. But, in the end, talking it out helps me get through those frustrating moments.



Listen, it is not easy transitioning. Especially when it happens unintentionally. With transitioning, there are no regrets and at any time you can always make an either or decision. You have to do what your ready to do.


----------



## divachyk

I use to always wear my hair short. I'm talking, so short that I could barely curl it in some spots. If my hair wasn't cut, it was colored. I enjoyed myself thoroughly in my late teens, early 20s. (My aunt was a hair stylist so I had that luxury)

Somewhere down the line, I became obsessed with long hair. Not sure what that was about. I think it was out of convenience and just being lazy.

Transitioning has made me fall back in love with short hair like the good ol' days. In truth, I think I look better with short hair. I'm even wanting to add a pop of color. So yeah, I'm kinda feeling myself like I wanna get that ol' thang back. 

Perhaps this is my midlife crisis.


----------



## futureapl

Hi ladies. I've been lurking around this thread for a while. I am currently transitioning. I haven't relaxed my hair since December. The struggle is now real. This week my hair has felt dry and just plain hard. Oh and full of tangles no matter how much I detangle. I was wondering if anyone has any advice. During my past two wash days I've been cowashing aussie condition, using Mizani leave in, As I Am moisturizing cream, and coconut oil. Please help.


----------



## TeeMBL

I've been lurking as well, and I think I've decided to transition.  My last relaxer was in November.  I came to the conclusion that no matter what I do my hair doesn't feel moisturized after wash day.  I am ashamed to say that I think its a porosity issue, when I did the water test my hair did not sink at all. So this weekend I'm going to incorporate Roux into my regimen and see how that helps.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome! @futureapl @TeeMBL 
Even though I've been transitioning for a long time, I feel like I don't really have any helpful advice to offer, but I'm sure some of the other long term transitioners will be able to help.


----------



## futureapl

@TeeMBL I just did the water test and my hair didn't sink at all. I really don't want to purchase anymore products though. I think I remember reading somewhere on here that ACV and/or aloe Vera juice help with porosity issues too. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TeeMBL

futureapl said:


> @TeeMBL I just did the water test and my hair didn't sink at all. I really don't want to purchase anymore products though. I think I remember reading somewhere on here that ACV and/or aloe Vera juice help with porosity issues too. I could be wrong though.



Yea I read that too about ACV.  I'm worried about trying to find the right balance of acv to water, that's why  I'm just willing to buy Roux.  Please let me know if you try it and it works for you!


----------



## halfindian

futureapl said:


> Hi ladies. I've been lurking around this thread for a while. I am currently transitioning. I haven't relaxed my hair since December. The struggle is now real. This week my hair has felt dry and just plain hard. Oh and full of tangles no matter how much I detangle. I was wondering if anyone has any advice. During my past two wash days I've been cowashing aussie condition, using Mizani leave in, As I Am moisturizing cream, and coconut oil. Please help.



Welcome to the group. One suggestion if you have not tried it is to detangle in sections. You may need to do more than 6 sections if it is very tangled. Use a product with lots of slip. For the dry hair I'd recommend DCing often and moisturising twice daily.


----------



## halfindian

TeeMBL said:


> I've been lurking as well, and I think I've decided to transition.  My last relaxer was in November.  I came to the conclusion that no matter what I do my hair doesn't feel moisturized after wash day.  I am ashamed to say that I think its a porosity issue, when I did the water test my hair did not sink at all. So this weekend I'm going to incorporate Roux into my regimen and see how that helps.



Welcome to the group.


----------



## divachyk

Yo! I had the best and fastest wash day ever a few days ago. I did not detangle before hopping in the shower, knowing the risks I was taking. However, my natural hair melted under the water and it was a breeze. The relaxed hair was being as per the usual (difficult) but because I have such little relaxed hair left, it wasn't enough to slow up my flow. This is what dreams are really made of.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk That is awesome!  I can't wait to get to that point.


----------



## rileypak

The chopping bug is buzzing in my ear 

I just keep hearing "it's only like two inches left, just let it go"...I'll see how I feel while I'm detangling/pre-pooing tonight.


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> Yo! I had the best and fastest wash day ever a few days ago. I did not detangle before hopping in the shower, knowing the risks I was taking. However, my natural hair melted under the water and it was a breeze. The relaxed hair was being as per the usual (difficult) but because I have such little relaxed hair left, it wasn't enough to slow up my flow. This is what dreams are really made of.



Guuuuurrrrlll you were breezing through that hair!!! Go you!!!!!!


----------



## halfindian

rileypak said:


> The chopping bug is buzzing in my ear
> 
> I just keep hearing "it's only like two inches left, just let it go"...I'll see how I feel while I'm detangling/pre-pooing tonight.


Lol 2" can be a huge difference. Lol.


----------



## rileypak

halfindian said:


> Lol 2" can be a huge difference. Lol.



Those 2" still live on!!


----------



## halfindian

Hope we have some threads on beeswax. I want to give it a try with twists. Major TLC needed. I don't know what is going on with my hairline. I'll have to take a break from the pony puffs for a while and real love up the edges and kitchen area. Thinking of trying this out.


----------



## halfindian

Results.

Products used:
Aunt Jackie's girls knot havin it leave in ultimate detangling moisturiser
Softee signature beeswax


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian It came out cute!


----------



## halfindian

flyygirlll2 said:


> @halfindian It came out cute!



Thanks darling. The shrinkage had me like ummm I can't go out looking like this. But then I pulled the front up and smile and said yes a smile always makes things better. Hope my hubby likes it... Men and hair!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@halfindian I think you have a good length. It's enough to do certain styles with and put if in a puff at least. Yeah men can be particular about hair. My husband likes my hair straight.


----------



## divachyk

Score @halfindian!!!


----------



## futureapl

TeeMBL said:


> Yea I read that too about ACV.  I'm worried about trying to find the right balance of acv to water, that's why  I'm just willing to buy Roux.  Please let me know if you try it and it works for you!



I used 4 oz. of ACV and 8 oz. of water. I noticed a slight difference. My hair feels soft and the curls are popping. My hair is still a little dry though. I detangled before shampooing and still ended up with a tangled mess. I spent hours last night detangling. I'm not sure if there is a way to avoid this.


----------



## TeeMBL

futureapl said:


> I used 4 oz. of ACV and 8 oz. of water. I noticed a slight difference. My hair feels soft and the curls are popping. My hair is still a little dry though. I detangled before shampooing and still ended up with a tangled mess. I spent hours last night detangling. I'm not sure if there is a way to avoid this.



Similar story.  I used Roux on Saturday, detangled before shampooing, washed in braids, DC with heat, and twist up.  It felt a little "different" but still dry by the next day.  I've read it takes a few sessions so I guess I'll see how next week goes and continue my daily leave in.  I'm ready to braid it up for the summer so I hope I get this taken care of soon.

ETA: My hair feels great and well moisturized on day 3.  I've been spritzing with my AVJ/distilled water/glycerin, and lightly with shea butter, seal with JBCO.


----------



## indarican

Hey all, I haven't posted in quite a while, i missed the boards!
So I am transitioning again.... by accident actually, I have not gotten a perm since November due to pregnancy and I guess I just don't want to go back. So now its been about 7 months and I don't have much new growth, not nearly as much as I thought it would. I always heard all the old wives tales about pregnant woman with this long luxurious hair, guess that skipped me. I will say that my new growth has been sooo tame, I have had no problems so far and the black gel has become like my Bestest BFF, it was something that I had never tried before, I always thought it would make my hair hard as a rock. So I figure that I will transition for at least another 6 months before I even think about cutting.


----------



## halfindian

indarican said:


> Hey all, I haven't posted in quite a while, i missed the boards!
> So I am transitioning again.... by accident actually, I have not gotten a perm since November due to pregnancy and I guess I just don't want to go back. So now its been about 7 months and I don't have much new growth, not nearly as much as I thought it would. I always heard all the old wives tales about pregnant woman with this long luxurious hair, guess that skipped me. I will say that my new growth has been sooo tame, I have had no problems so far and the black gel has become like my Bestest BFF, it was something that I had never tried before, I always thought it would make my hair hard as a rock. So I figure that I will transition for at least another 6 months before I even think about cutting.


Welcome! Nice having you.


----------



## divachyk

PSA: Sally Beauty knockoff for Paul Mitchell Detangler is awesome for detangling.


----------



## angelmilk

Soo I just got my very first relaxer about 2 months ago...And already I know I am back on the road to natural. Relaxed hair is just so fragile! And coming from low porosity kinda strong 4a/4b hair...My hair seems sooooo flat! Iam a big hair girl I don't know why on earth I would relax my hair  *sigh* I hope to transition for about 2 years.. wish me luck! This situation gives me an even greater love for my curls.


----------



## Sosoothing

angelmilk said:


> Soo I just got my very first relaxer about 2 months ago...And already I know I am back on the road to natural. Relaxed hair is just so fragile! And coming from low porosity kinda strong 4a/4b hair...My hair seems sooooo flat! Iam a big hair girl I don't know why on earth I would relax my hair  *sigh* I hope to transition for about 2 years.. wish me luck! This situation gives me an even greater love for my curls.



How long were you natural before relaxing 2 months ago?


----------



## angelmilk

Sosoothing said:


> How long were you natural before relaxing 2 months ago?


 My entire life lol..although I had dreads for 5 years. I did it just because I never had before and I thought maintenance would be easier.


----------



## Sosoothing

angelmilk said:


> My entire life lol..although I had dreads for 5 years. I did it just because I never had before and I thought maintenance would be easier.


Oh wow. Your whole life is a long time. I'm not surprised you didn't like it (relaxing) since natural is all you have known. I'm considering transitioning myself. I have had natural hair for more than half my life before. It's currently texlaxed though.


----------



## divachyk

Over on IG, I'm showing my curls! I tried to copy the image from URL into this post so the image could show here but it didn't appear to work. If you navigate there, you'll see I have a few straight ends left. However, I'm not so sure the stylist can shape it without removing too much natural hair. What say you?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I would let the stylist know about your concern regarding not removing a lot of natural hair while shaping. Make sure she truly understands and that you are both on the same page. 

Transitioning for this long is no joke and the last thing you want is to have some of your progress gone in one sitting.


----------



## toaster

@divachyk I would honestly saturate my hair in conditioner and cut the relaxed ends myself (when you're ready). Give yourself a few weeks to style your hair as is, and then go to a stylist for a shaping cut IF you think you need one and are ready to lose some length.

Any kind of shaping is going to require losing length on some parts of your head. It's just about what you're ready for


----------



## divachyk

Exactly @flyygirlll2 She listens well so hopefully I'll be ok when I decide.

Edited to Add: @toaster, you're so right. I know I'll lose some but how much is the thing. I plan to visit with her first before making the decision to let her shape it. Oh and, I just might cut it myself. I've been tempted to do just that.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I've figured out my plan. I'm going to trim 1 inch every 8 weeks when I get my hair colored. If I do that I will be rid of all my texlaxed ends in about 46 weeks and my hair will only be 1-1.5 inches shorter than it is now. I think I can live with that. That would put my transition  just shy of 3 years.


----------



## greenandchic

I know I need to start trimming my hair more often. The texlaxed parts are getting more fragile. I also need to start using more protein just on those sections as well. My natural hair never did well with heavy protein but I may try it again on the processed sections.


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> Over on IG, I'm showing my curls! I tried to copy the image from URL into this post so the image could show here but it didn't appear to work. If you navigate there, you'll see I have a few straight ends left. However, I'm not so sure the stylist can shape it without removing too much natural hair. What say you?



Lol girl I feel you on that one. Yours can still take a little more cutting. If you go to the stylist you may have to get very specific. What you can do is as time goes by trim here and there. I too still have a little left but like you I feel almost a certain natural hair is gonna get chopped.


----------



## halfindian

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk
> *Transitioning for this long is no joke and the last thing you want is to have some of your progress gone in one sitting*.


 
You know!!


----------



## halfindian

Lol


----------



## divachyk

Yet another fast wash day that I want to brag about. I'm totally feeling myself. I've gone from having a wash day that's like 8 hours long with horrible detangling sessions to it being 2-3 hours. My goal is to get it down to 1 hour but that might be a stretch.

*Night Prior.*
Pre-part and lightly detangle
Dry DC overnight

*I now do everything in the shower with working in 6 medium size sections.*
Shampoo
Apply a detangling conditioner and detangle hair (this is the longest step)
Deep Condition

*I do not comb my hair again since I detangle really well in the shower.*
I apply a hair milk and let it sit for a 30 minutes to an hour before layering on my final 2 products
Thick cream leave in
Butter

*I keep my hair twist strand twisted and banded until the next morning.*
It's a little damp by morning but nothing major.

My hair does not feel any more or less hydrated with shower conditioning. I will deep condition about once or twice a month just for some extra pampering but my hair isn't missing it so far.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk

Hooray for shortened wash days!
I'm running about 3-4 hours myself including pre-wash detangling and protein treatment/DC and if I'm not watching Netflix too heavily 

I've essentially stopped pre-pooing in the usual sense too. I'm heavy handed when I seal on wash day so I just spray/soak my hair with my water/glycerin mix and it reactivates the butters and I can get through my hair pretty good. I'm using a extra detangler right now just to use it up but my spray usually does the trick on its own.


----------



## halfindian

Well done @divachyk  shortened wash days are always a plus.

@rileypak How is thewater glycerin mix working for you?Also what butters are you using?

@greenandchic good luck with the protein. Do let us know if it helped


----------



## halfindian

I just made a batch of flax seed gel. 16oz/2 cups water, 4oz/ half a cup of flax seeds. Brought to a boil strained added a cover full of coconut oil and placed in the fridge.

This is my first time and by the look of the little patch I tested it won't be my last time. I like the feel over store bought gel and I'm also happy that it does not have alcohol or anything to dry or flake up my hair. I tried it on dry hair with no product.


----------



## GettingKinky

@halfindian once I can wear a wash n go I want to try making my own flax seed gel.


----------



## halfindian

GettingKinky said:


> @halfindian once I can wear a wash n go I want to try making my own flax seed gel.



It is really easy and economical. The seeds are cheap and you add your own other ingredients so pros all over from what I've read.


----------



## rileypak

halfindian said:


> @rileypak How is thewater glycerin mix working for you?Also what butters are you using?



When I don't mess up my ratio of water to glycerin, it works out pretty well. Since I don't measure it, I forget sometimes just how much glycerin I've added and when I refill it I usually add a little more. I've had it lead to stickiness once but that's it.

I usually seal with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme, MHC Sophia's Hair Grease, Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp, or APB Hair and Body Butta.


----------



## divachyk

Looks good @halfindian! My batch of flaxseed was too hard.


----------



## rileypak

I'll be doing some trimming this week. 
Got a few SSKs I've been meaning to snip off  and now I finally feel like doing it


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> Looks good @halfindian! My batch of flaxseed was too hard.



Give it another go. I find it amazing. Yesterday my twists were crunchy. By the time I got to work they were soft. And I used the gel on dry hair with. O product.


----------



## GettingKinky

Last Sunday marked 2 years since my last relaxer. 

I'm pretty sure I can last at least one more year. My hair is always in a ponytail so the two textures don't bother me too much. But I think I will stick with my plan to trim an inch every 8 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

Happy 2 Years @GettingKinky! I hit 2 years on 9 Jun.


----------



## divachyk

Remember when I was complaining my hair looks dull, I think I got that problem solved, even had someone compliment the level of shine of my hair.

*What Helped Me*
- Moisturizing every single strand of hair during moisturizing sessions. I make sure I get deep into inner sections of my hair.
- Washing my hair weekly or every two weeks keeps the moisture levels up.
- The more hydrated my hair is, the shinier it appears.
- Product combination definitely matters.
- Sleeping in silk makes my hair look, feel, perform better than satin.
- Doing the liquid (hair milk), cream (creamy moisturizer or leave in), butter layering method on wash day locks in the moisture and shine.
- I need to lock in moisture and shine on wash day so it carries forward throughout the week.
- Sealing with oil is useless.
- Sealing with butter offers definition, shine and a little bit of hold.
- Wigs are great but while wearing them, my curls did not form and my hair wasn't nearly as hydrated as it should have been. Stopping wigs has really helped me get my hair life in check.


----------



## halfindian

Happy 2year transitioning-versary. @GettingKinky


----------



## halfindian

@divachyk I'm glad you've found a system that is working g for you.


----------



## halfindian

Styles


----------



## divachyk

Very pretty styles!!! @halfindian


----------



## halfindian

Sorry the front of the flexi rod set did not attach. Today I'm rocking a flat twist out. I think I like it. Co washed and twisted with eco styler olive oil gel.


----------



## rileypak

Did a little bit of trimming today


----------



## divachyk

How much relaxed hair is left @rileypak?


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> How much relaxed hair is left @rileypak?



1-3 inches or so now. 
All at the front and in my crown.


----------



## divachyk

My crown won't let me be great! It's holding up my transition. @rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> My crown won't let me be great! It's holding up my transition. @rileypak



My crown is a gift and a curse. The curls and volume there are lush. Like, lovable. But after a 2.5 year transition, that hair is SL/NL (you know you really can't pull the crown to the shoulders) so it grows soooooo slow. The front is even a little longer, hair along the side APL and my nape is BSB. My crown has the most hair to cut, the other areas not so much.

My crown beats its own drum and will not let everything else be great


----------



## rileypak

Same here @Saludable84 @divachyk

My crown is also about NL, front is about APL, front as it gets closer to the crown is SL, nape is just shy of APL.

Our crowns do what they want, when they want. 
Our greatness is of no concern to it


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84 @rileypak, we're definitely in the same situation!! Dear Crown, please cooperate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be x2 Years Post 09/26.  And I think @flyygirlll2 is right behind me.

Things are progressing right along.  I've snipped here & there all throughout.


----------



## divachyk

Go @IDareT'sHair and @flyygirlll2, Sep will be here before you know it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yup, 9/30/16 will make it 2 yrs. post. @divachyk I plan to cut next year though, or maybe even after next year. I'm not ready to chop at all despite my aggravation on wash day. I have about 7-8 inches of relaxed hair left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Go, Sep will be here before you know it.*



@divachyk

YAY!
It was funny how you & I kinda found out about each other.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair, I hope to be fully natural at the end of this year. I'm thinking of cutting at the start of winter since I'll be wearing wigs for the entire time.


----------



## Babysaffy

Only 8 months into this second attempt at transitioning and you ladies are inspiring me to carry on this time.

Have been so lazy with wet buns and not combing properly but nearly got some serious tangling so had a good detangling/overnight pre poo session with olive oil and HE hello hydration conditioner then washed with Creme of Nature sulfate free Argan oil shampoo and re-bunned yesterday morning. Hair feels so soft and smooth. Will try and ensure that I detangle in sections properly once a week now, not just quickly in the shower!


----------



## divachyk

@Babysaffy, hey girl, you can do this. My hair would not have survived without pre-wash detangling and a good detangling spray. Glad you're back on track.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @divachyk @IDareT'sHair 

You it will be 3 years October. And I still don't remember how that happened?


----------



## halfindian

rileypak said:


> Did a little bit of trimming today


That's alot of trimming!! Lol keep it up you're almost there.


----------



## halfindian

Saludable84 said:


> My crown is a gift and a curse. The curls and volume there are lush. Like, lovable. But after a 2.5 year transition, that hair is SL/NL (you know you really can't pull the crown to the shoulders) so it grows soooooo slow. The front is even a little longer, hair along the side APL and my nape is BSB. My crown has the most hair to cut, the other areas not so much.
> 
> My crown beats its own drum and will not let everything else be great


Lovely hair. All the best with your different growth rates. If all else embrace it.


----------



## halfindian

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll be x2 Years Post 09/26.  And I think @flyygirlll2 is right behind me.
> 
> Things are progressing right along.  I've snipped here & there all throughout.


Beautiful. Keep it up!!


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, does it feel like it's been 3 years?


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, does it feel like it's been 3 years?



No. 

Probably because the first year and a half I was too consumed with other things to really notice. I actually didn't really notice until last year March when I realized that I had no way to wear my hair when I returned to work. I started just doing twist outs to blend and then one day, after washing, I looked in the mirror and really saw the curls and that was when I realized I was transitioning. That was around 2 years post. It really feels like 6 months to me. Sometimes I just don't believe it.


----------



## divachyk

I totally get it @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babysaffy
You can do it.  I never thought I'd ever "transition" back to natural.  I've been relaxed since 16.

I had no intentions of transitioning, but for the health of my hair, I had to make a decision.

This has been an interesting journey and I feel like I started all over again from when I first joined LHCF as a relaxed head.

I agree with most, it's something I wouldn't want to do twice.

We're ALL here for you.


----------



## halfindian

Saludable84 said:


> No.
> 
> Probably because the first year and a half I was too consumed with other things to really notice. I actually didn't really notice until last year March when I realized that I had no way to wear my hair when I returned to work. I started just doing twist outs to blend and then one day, after washing, I looked in the mirror and really saw the curls and that was when I realized I was transitioning. That was around 2 years post. It really feels like 6 months to me. Sometimes I just don't believe it.



Girl say what!!!!!!????? At 2 years you noticed that!!! Lol lol lol lol.


----------



## halfindian

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babysaffy
> You can do it.  I never thought I'd ever "transition" back to natural.  I've been relaxed since 16.
> 
> I had no intentions of transitioning, but for the health of my hair, I had to make a decision.
> 
> This has been an interesting journey and I feel like I started all over again from when I first joined LHCF as a relaxed head.
> 
> I agree with most, it's something I wouldn't want to do twice.
> 
> We're ALL here for you.


I'm on my second transition. So regret relaxing after the first. I was worried I would not have time for me hair during my studies. Big mistake. Should have gone for braids or weave or get someone to style me. Sigh. I was 4+ years natural when I relaxed.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Congrats on making it to almost 3 years! That's actually my goal but we'll see how that goes. I didn't plan to transition initially. I was just stretching my relaxer and became lazy. Before I knew it, 3 months became 6 months and  now here I am nearly 21 months post.

If someone told me a few years ago I would be doing this, I would have laughed and been like  This is definitely not something I would want to do again. The amount of patience and energy it takes is real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@halfindian

I always feel bad when I read a thread where someone attempts to transition (or is fully natural), relaxes and transitions again.

I would not wish it on my worst enemy.  It is definitely not for the faint of heart.

I'm glad I did it though.  I haven't seen my "real hair" since I was 16 years old.  So, it's something I needed to do for me.

It does feel like I've started all over again in my HHJ though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *If someone told me a few years ago I would be doing this, I would have laughed and been like  This is definitely not something I would want to do again. The amount of patience and energy it takes is real.*



@flyygirlll2 
Exaccctly!


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Girl say what!!!!!!????? At 2 years you noticed that!!! Lol lol lol lol.



Yoooo, between making a baby and having a baby, you really lose focus   I used to laugh when people told me that but it became very real. I was still roller setting and bunning when I could or just did twist out so as long as my hair looked fine, I didn't care. Last summer, I said "let me cut some of these ends off" because I needed to and next thing you know, a few months down the line I'm calculating back relaxers realizing "when did this happen". I only recently started taking texture shots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yep. 3 Years is highly commendable.

I keep thinking I can't wait to get to two years.  I don't know why???

For some reason, I keep feeling like something magical will happen. 

Or maybe just because I actually actually made it to two years.  Don't you? @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I keep thinking I can't wait to get to two years.  I don't know why???
> 
> For some reason, I keep feeling like something magical will happen.
> 
> Or maybe just because I actually actually made it to two years.  Don't you? @flyygirlll2



@flyygirlll2


----------



## divachyk

I was hoping to big chop and be done at two years as that seems like the sweet spot for most. That date has come and gone. I'll see what 2 yrs 6 months brings. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @halfindian
> 
> I always feel bad when I read a thread where someone attempts to transition (or is fully natural), relaxes and transitions again.
> 
> I would not wish it on my worst enemy.  It is definitely not for the faint of heart.
> 
> I'm glad I did it though.  I haven't seen my "real hair" since I was 16 years old.  So, it's something I needed to do for me.
> 
> It does feel like I've started all over again in my HHJ though.



Idk how some people do that. If I had the pleasure of recognizing my transition early on, I think my mindset would be different. But going through how I went through my transition, while I'm happy, I can't see myself relaxing again only because I don't think I could handle transitioning again. I'm done! This is not easy; your basically learning a new skill for the same job. 

Just the thought of having to transition again makes me cringe and a sista ain't got the head for a BC


----------



## divachyk

My definition of big chop is not a TWA. It's definitely just removing the rest of the relaxed ends. While that may be the cowards way out to some, I gladly embrace it. @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I* was hoping to big chop and be done at two years as that seems like the sweet spot for most. That date has come and gone. I'll see what 2 yrs 6 months brings.*


@divachyk
You are absolutely right.  Now that I am creeping up on it, I don't know why 2 years seemed so magical 


Saludable84 said:


> Idk how some people do that. If I had the pleasure of recognizing my transition early on, I think my mindset would be different. But going through how I went through my transition, while I'm happy, *I can't see myself relaxing again only because I don't think I could handle transitioning again. I'm done! This is not easy; your basically learning a new skill for the same job.   *Just the thought of having to transition again makes me cringe and a sista ain't got the head for a BC



@Saludable84
Exactly. 

At least we already had the products to accommodate our New Heads of Hair.

I would be hit in the mouf, to' up from the flo' up if I had to buy all new stuff to accommodate this new lifestyle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @rileypak @halfindian @Saludable84 @Babysaffy 

Here's to a good Summer Growth Spurt as new Naturals


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair my initial goal was to transition this year so the fact that I got a head start was great. My plan was to transition for 4 years. Sike. When I hit 2 years I just wanted to cut all my hair off but resisted. Now, I'm itching for 3 years. Like, I can't wait. And I know my hair won't be even all over, but funny thing I want no heat to my head. No ambition or taste for it at all, though some chicken roti calling my name . And learning products all over again; I don't even want to be bothered. 

@divachyk dont kill me for being traditional with the term 

@flyygirlll2 you meeting that 2 year mark! Good luck girl. We seem to be going through the same things together. 

@halfindian timing is everything. At the time, it seemed great but in hindsight you could have made a better choice. I think you made the right choice, because you learned early on what you want and don't want. It's going to be hard, but you have a better plan this time around.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know what you mean. It feels like once I hit the 2 year mark I will be happy to have made it that far because this transition has been hard for me.

I was talking to my friend  yesterday and she was like "Girl,  if I were you I would cut those relaxed ends off and move on cause you have a lot of hair." I'm not ready to cut it off yet. 

When people see me, they think I'm already natural because my hair can look big/poofy and when I tell them I'm still transitioning, it leaves them in schock. I think that bothers some people but it's my hair and I will chop when I feel like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I Agree.
Both your transition and your hair journey is an individualized thing.

Everything you do has to be at your own pace for it to work.  The Comfort Level has to be there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think right now my current focus is on keeping my hair moisturized during this heatwave.


----------



## divachyk

Oh no never @Saludable84. I was just explaining what I was planning to do. That's all. 

@flyygirlll2 ppl stay giving opinions.


----------



## halfindian

Oops. I stayed away too long. Lol. Nice to hear we have a 3 year transitioner in here. That journey is a tough one. I think preparation is key. You need to set aside time to manage your hair in order to maintain health and you need your products and tools to be on standby. I know many who swear by preparing the hair from the night before. 

This journey is not for the faint as someone posted in here.

Post chop chop I miss my long hair but hair grows and I know it will look foxier curly! I have had days where I get frustrated with styling. I'm back on my co wash and have been abusing the gel which may not be good but it helps. I like when I don't have to style my hair during the week. It makes life seem easier. And reduces on frustration.

I'd tell everyone transition for as long as you can until you feel the length is manageable. If you feel frustrated or the urge, take a deep breath, relax put that hair away for a while if its in the morning or try a twist/braid out. I know if my natural hair was longer my jumbo twists would be the style of choice 90% of the time cause they are stylish and quick to install.


----------



## divachyk

@halfindian, preparing my hair the night before really helps me stay sane and get out the house on time. It always minimizes frizzy hair. Having my hair under a scarf all night makes it lay flatter. There is a difference in the appearance of my hair when I do it in the morning vs. at night.


----------



## Saludable84

@halfindian I usually wash and twist on sundays so that I don't have to do much during the week. ive tried doing my hair the same day and it was a fail.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Same here. I only have time right now to wash during the weekend. I'll do 2 strand twists and pin them up. I may mouisturise my hair once during the week... but that's about it. #Teamdoingtheleast.


----------



## GettingKinky

I prep my hair at night too. I always wear it in a braidout ponytail. Every night I put two braids in my ponytail and roll them up on perm rods. In the morning I smooth the front and  tie it down with a scarf. If I slept in a scarf I probably wouldn't have to do anything in the morning except take the braids out.  As long as I wear this style I feel like I could transition forever.


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> @halfindian, preparing my hair the night before really helps me stay sane and get out the house on time. It always minimizes frizzy hair. Having my hair under a scarf all night makes it lay flatter. There is a difference in the appearance of my hair when I do it in the morning vs. at night.



Very true. Scarfing helps the hair lay better. There is even a difference when you scarf down flat twists.


----------



## halfindian

Saludable84 said:


> @halfindian I usually wash and twist on sundays so that I don't have to do much during the week. ive tried doing my hair the same day and it was a fail.



That makes so much sense. Especially if you have more time on weekends.


----------



## halfindian

GettingKinky said:


> I prep my hair at night too. I always wear it in a braidout ponytail. Every night I put two braids in my ponytail and roll them up on perm rods. In the morning I smooth the front and  tie it down with a scarf. If I slept in a scarf I probably wouldn't have to do anything in the morning except take the braids out.  As long as I wear this style I feel like I could transition forever.



You people who have this long term transition thing down on lock


----------



## Babysaffy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babysaffy
> You can do it.  I never thought I'd ever "transition" back to natural.  I've been relaxed since 16.
> 
> I had no intentions of transitioning, but for the health of my hair, I had to make a decision.
> 
> This has been an interesting journey and I feel like I started all over again from when I first joined LHCF as a relaxed head.
> 
> I agree with most, it's something I wouldn't want to do twice.
> 
> We're ALL here for you.


Aww thank you! 
Thank you all for your encouragement. I need to learn how to do mentions lol


----------



## rileypak

Some random pictures I've taken lately.
One is on wash day, hair full of leave in just before I seal and twist. 
The other is while unraveling twists and finger detangling in the car on the way home from work.

This transition has been a journey. Not much left but I'm still resigned to let those last pieces of relaxed hair be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Totally Beautiful & Healthy.  Awww I am so Proud.

With your little PJ'in' Self.  You know you be killin' some products

Very Lovely indeed.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Some random pictures I've taken lately.
> One is on wash day, hair full of leave in just before I seal and twist.
> The other is while unraveling twists and finger detangling in the car on the way home from work.
> 
> This transition has been a journey. Not much left but I'm still resigned to let those last pieces of relaxed hair be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Agree with you Ladies.  A Journey and a Challenge in and of itself.

I definitely don't want to repeat this lesson.

@halfindian @Saludable84 @divachyk @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Babysaffy @GettingKinky


----------



## flyygirlll2

Your hair looks beautiful! @rileypak. I love it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Looking good @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

Thanks ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Agree!

@rileypak is looking Great.  Curls Poppin' & Thangs!


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak

RILEEEEEEEY! Girl werk.


----------



## halfindian

Gorgeous curls @rileypak wow!!


----------



## Saludable84

Cut a few more ends off. Also finger detangled while applying conditioner. Since I washed and cowashed this week, not as much hair. I didn't think I would cut more hair off, but I'm just tired of the ends. This should suffice for a while. 

I had my husband see if both sections roughly ear area to nape were even after cutting and do a faux length check. My nape is the most natural area (smallest amount of relaxed ends with practically none). 

My crown is collarbone length, but considering in 2011, when it is was at nothing and has been struggling to grow, since transitioning, it's growing in nicely and strong. Just slow. I can deal with slow as long as it isn't breaking.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Cut a few more ends off. Also finger detangled while applying conditioner. Since I washed and cowashed this week, not as much hair. *I didn't think I would cut more hair off, but I'm just tired of the ends. This should suffice for a while.*



I know what you mean. 
When I snipped a few weeks ago, besides the SSKs, I was just ready for a trim. Now that they're off, I'm content...for now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

21 Months Post Today!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> 21 Months Post Today!


----------



## halfindian

Lol @Saludable84 someone's getting closer to 100%


----------



## halfindian

Just when I thought yea I'm ready to pack up ease and PS I find my hair overwhelming. Now Learning products play a huge role. I bought beautiful textures defining curl custard that left both my hair and my daughter's hair flaky despite doing LCO. I'm not even sure I want to keep using it. All my ears had glue like flaking bits. Products are very important. Hoping to see if my hair can French twist. Also on the radar is revisting my banana clip.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, go girl! Almost there.


----------



## divachyk

I sized up my natural hair this weekend and I'm at a point where I could cut the relaxed ends and have enough for a puff, I think. As much as I don't want to give up the little length I have left, I'm seriously tired of transitioning. Maybe the moment will pass soon but I've been feeling this way for a while.


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk you have to do what will make you happy. I know that if I couldn't bun, I wouldn't be able to be as hair lazy as I like to be. But if transitioning is bringing you down, and you'd be happy with a puff, go for it.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk

Do whatever makes you happy 

I completely understand that feeling of being over it. If you feel that you're at a good point then do what's best for you. This is your journey, you travel it as you see fit.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky @rileypak, definitely! However, I'm just waiting to see if the moment passes. If not, chop, chop, chop.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky @rileypak, definitely! However, I'm just waiting to see if the moment passes. If not, chop, chop, chop.


Cut it, Cut it, Cut it! Your hair drama is way too high, you need to cut it!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> Cut it, Cut it, Cut it! Your hair drama is way too high, you need to cut it!


@shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78


That's why I don't come in here often! Ya'll got more will power than me! Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
You'll know when it's time and you will look fabulous.


----------



## Coilystep

halfindian said:


> Just when I thought yea I'm ready to pack up ease and PS I find my hair overwhelming. Now Learning products play a huge role. I bought beautiful textures defining curl custard that left both my hair and my daughter's hair flaky despite doing LCO. I'm not even sure I want to keep using it. All my ears had glue like flaking bits. Products are very important. Hoping to see if my hair can French twist. Also on the radar is revisting my banana clip.


I've used that before it definitely will flake. Have you tried goddess curls, as I am, kinky curly or Camille Rose? Those definitely don't flake. Also be mindful what you products your pairing together. Cantu will definitely flake as well. Creme of nature twisting custard didn't flake on me if I remember correctly it's been a while. It gets easier it took about nine months to get comfortable with styling my natural hair after my BC. Camille Rose is definitely my go to line right now.


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> I sized up my natural hair this weekend and I'm at a point where I could cut the relaxed ends and have enough for a puff, I think. As much as I don't want to give up the little length I have left, I'm seriously tired of transitioning. Maybe the moment will pass soon but I've been feeling this way for a while.


Go ahead if you think your ready.  I knew  it was time when I started cutting random areas to see how my natural hair looked. I was so tired of transitioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

stephanie75miller said:


> *I knew  it was time when I started cutting random areas to see how my natural hair looked. I was so tired of transitioning.*



@stephanie75miller
I've been snipping away little by little this whole time. 

So, it wouldn't be as much of a shock.

Glad to see you.  I always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @stephanie75miller
> I've been snipping away little by little this whole time.
> 
> So, it wouldn't be as much of a shock.
> 
> Glad to see you.  I always enjoy reading your posts.


I felt so bad for my hair dresser I went every two weeks to get my hair twisted/cornrowed into updos and I always had to warn her that I had been cutting and she would have to braid strategically to hide it 

You are so sweet I really like your posts too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

stephanie75miller said:


> *I always had to warn her that I had been cutting and she would have to braid strategically to hide it*



@stephanie75miller
It is totally frustrating dealing with two textures competing for x1 head.

I think that's why most transitioners throw in the towel early and either totally BC, texlax or re-relax.

It's definitely not a fete for the faint of heart. 

By snipping the entire time, for me, made it a little less painful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@stephanie75miller
What is your Protein usage like?  How often, if ever, do you use Protein?


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @stephanie75miller
> It is totally frustrating dealing with two textures competing for x1 head.
> 
> I think that's why most transitioners throw in the towel early and either totally BC, texlax or re-relax.
> 
> It's definitely not a fete for the faint of heart.
> 
> By snipping the entire time, for me, made it a little less painful


The two texture thing definitely one of my biggest issues. The natural part didn't tangle but baby those relaxed ends did not act right they would tangle.so badly.  They were totally disrespectful and don't even get me started on the halo of frizz I had no matter what I did.  
You definitely have to have some strong fortitude to get through a transition. I really applaud the long term transitioners.


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @stephanie75miller
> What is your Protein usage like?  How often, if ever, do you use Protein?


I really don't do it very often. I used a protein conditioner this weekend. I found it in my cabinet. I also did a deep conditioning overnight this past Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

stephanie75miller said:


> *You definitely have to have some strong fortitude to get through a transition. I really applaud the long term transitioners.*



@stephanie75miller
I definitely don't ever want to repeat this lesson again.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @stephanie75miller.
@shortdub78, I see you up in another thread being a pusha.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I'm not using protein nearly as much now that I have removed a lot of relaxed hair. I use it when I think about it whereas I was using it every 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Interesting.

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @halfindian @GettingKinky 
What is your protein usage?

I probably use something even if it's 'light' twice a month.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @stephanie75miller.
> @shortdub78, I see you up in another thread being a pusha.


I'm running through the board with a spray bottle and some scissors!  Give Us Free! Give Yo Hair Free!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I use protein almost all the time.

I definitely use protein every time I shampoo (twice a month). Whether it's a treatment, in a DC, or in a leave-in, I usually have a little protein. 

When I co-cleanse (twice a month), it varies since it's usually based on whatever rinse out I use that day. Occasionally I'll use a moisturizer with protein in it but mostly it comes from my rinse out conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah, me too.  I still rely 'heavily' on some sort of Protein in my current regimen.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Yep my balanced regimen works for my hair. I've no plans to stop using protein as regularly as I do unless my hair tells me I should. In the meanwhile, my hair remains soft and strong without leaning too far one way or the other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I've no plans to stop using protein as regularly as I do unless my hair tells me I should. *In the meanwhile, my hair remains soft and strong without leaning too far one way or the other.*


@rileypak
Yeah, even as "Natural" I still worry about having/keeping that Balance.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, even as "Natural" I still worry about having/keeping that Balance.



Me too! My hair has been satisfied with my regular doses of protein so I'll keep it up. 
I guess it's just adapted since this has pretty much been my regimen (using protein regularly) for almost a year now.


----------



## GettingKinky

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Interesting.
> 
> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @halfindian @GettingKinky
> What is your protein usage?
> 
> I probably use something even if it's 'light' twice a month.



I rotate through 3 conditioners and 2 of them are protein conditioners (Aphogee 2 minutes and AOGPB) so 2 out of 3 weeks I use a protein conditioner.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

I try to make sure protein is in my products and rotate them. Some proteins are usually for moisturizing purposes only. 

I was using medium 1x a month, but once I started cutting I didn't need it as much. 

Right now, I'm doing medium 1x every 2-3 months, but I've noticed my hair is actually doing better with henna. I will just interchange. I did henna maybe 2-3 months ago and it was great so now I feel like I need a boost. I'm going to do protein because it's summer and the sun is disrespectful up here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I try to rotate and use it when I feel my hair needs it. With the exception of my nape, I have a lot of relaxed hair left so I do use protien on the relaxed part. My natural hair doesn't require much protien, something light works fine. I think my natural hair is normal/low porosity.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky @rileypak, definitely! However, I'm just waiting to see if the moment passes. If not, chop, chop, chop.



I keep thinking it will. But now, I want to cut more. Im trying to make it to October, but my ends are so dry and I'm tired of bunning. A puff once in a while won't hurt. Only problem is if I cut, I may only be able to do a puff. A really big one , but it may make a mediocre bun. I prefer buns for work because I hate work people seeing anything close to the real me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @divachyk @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @GettingKinky @stephanie75miller
Thanks for your response regarding Protein Treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@stephanie75miller 
I read in the Wash & Go Thread you were using Curls Lavish?  Are you still using it?  What are you thoughts about this product?

This is what I use to rewet my hair and twist with.


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @stephanie75miller
> I read in the Wash & Go Thread you were using Curls Lavish?  Are you still using it?  What are you thoughts about this product?
> 
> This is what I use to rewet my hair and twist with.


I use the curls line every once in a while. I don't think I repurchased the Lavish.  I've been on a Camille Rose kick lately.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I took a few pics. My hair is wet with DC in it and I'm about to wash it out. The nape is pretty much natural but I have a lot of relaxed hair left throughout the rest of my head. Shrinkage is real


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thanks for sharing your 21 month Post hair and 21 months worth of Shrinkage.

I Agree.  Shrinkage ain't no joke.

You got a lot of thick, heavy, dense hair.

ETA:  Did you ever think we'd be here?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thank you. Yeah the rest of my hair shrinks to my ears . Yesterday made it 21 months and no I can't believe it  the struggle has been real for us but we've made it this far.

The shrinkage really makes me not want to cut my hair at all.

ETA- my DH asked me when is this "process" going to be over and my response was when I see fit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The shrinkage really makes me not want to cut my hair at all.
> 
> ETA- my DH asked me when is this "process" going to be over and my response was when I see fit *



@flyygirlll2
I still think I want to pursue becoming Straight Haired Natural at some point (maybe)?

Whoops!  Don't he know this is a sensitive subject?  That this is a journey.

ETA: I'm glad 'we' all did it though.  It's so funny because we didn't even know each of us were doing it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I miss straight hair sometimes but Idk if I'll be a straight natural though. I'm lazy when it comes to my hair outside of wash day. I'll probably end up wearing a puff or twisted buns. I can already see this lol.

Yeah he has no clue ...he ain't ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I miss straight hair sometimes but Idk if I'll be a straight natural though. I'm lazy when it comes to my hair outside of wash day. I'll probably end up wearing a puff or twisted buns. I can already see this lol.
> 
> Yeah he has no clue ...he ain't ready *



@flyygirlll2
At first I just knew I was going to be a Straight Haired Natural. 

Now, I'm not so sure? 

I think I'd miss the versatility even though I'm still under my wig (PS).


----------



## GettingKinky

@flyygirlll2  Your hair looks great and your shrinkage is crazy.  I can see why transitioning is tough with that much shrinkage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

stephanie75miller said:


> I* use the curls line every once in a while. I don't think I repurchased the Lavish.*  I've been on a Camille Rose kick lately.



@stephanie75miller

I use the Coconut Sublime Conditioner and now the Lavish. 

Not sure about, but interested in some of their other products.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think I'll end up straightening my hair once in a while just so I won't get bored lol. 

@GettingKinky Yes, the shrinkage I have makes me feel like I'll have to transition forever just to see length . It looks so short until I stretch it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'd like to experiment again with the Apalus, but don't wanna put forth the effort.


----------



## lavaflow99

18 months and 3 weeks today.  

Thank goodness for weave!  That's all I got   LOL


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I took a few pics. My hair is wet with DC in it and I'm about to wash it out. The nape is pretty much natural but I have a lot of relaxed hair left throughout the rest of my head. Shrinkage is real


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We are ALL making great progress during our Transitional Stages.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


>


I second that @rileypak..... @flyygirlll2


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 wanna be hair twins?

My nape is about 98% natural because when I was relaxing, in the end, I kind ofstopped processing it. Likewise with the crown. It was only the front I was killing. So now I'm reaping what I sowed with relaxed ends. 

I think what I am going to do is just start cutting sections per wash day with conditioner to get myself used to a full chop. 

@IDareT'sHair I've thought about being a SHN, but I'm too lazy. Also, as much as I love straight hair, I've had straight hair for so long I just want to not have straight hair for a while. Is that ok? Like, is that thought ok without some crazy rationale behind it? I've finally got my hair healthy, super low maintained and my scalp is nowhere near as itchy. I also want to be heat free for 2 years 

Where'd that come from?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yay for twinning! 

Yeah, I've been cutting little by little. I did cut 2 inches off not too long ago and it's already growing back. I haven't wrapped my mind around having shrinkage to my ears if I cut it now yet. I'm just going to keep going for now until I can't take it anymore.

Likewise, I'm too lazy to become a straight haired natural. Ask me again in another year or so lol.


----------



## sharifeh

flyygirlll2 said:


> I took a few pics. My hair is wet with DC in it and I'm about to wash it out. The nape is pretty much natural but I have a lot of relaxed hair left throughout the rest of my head. Shrinkage is real
> 
> View attachment 365731




Your hair looks like mine 

My shrinkage gets on my nerves!


----------



## Saludable84

While at this picnic with this DC in my hair.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Your hair looks lovely and lush 

My shrinkage is making my soul weep.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Your hair looks lovely and lush
> 
> My shrinkage is making my soul weep.



I have conditioner it. Shrinkage is not a factor yet


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> While at this picnic with this DC in my hair.....



Your hair


----------



## Saludable84

Last weeks cut did not suffice. Now I only have some relaxed ends in the front. If I cut too much I'll basically have bangs so I'll bite the bullet on that one and just not cut. 

I over processed my front so bad it's really off with the rest of my hair. I also remember I had the right side that was more delicate than the left. Guess which side has the curls on poppin status. 

I can still get my hair in a low pony (think ballerina) and can still get a bun. I'm not brave enough for a puff so..... Yeah. For now, I'll just wash twice a week and take some patience pills.


----------



## sharifeh

I've missed you all and this thread! I think I stayed here until I was about 16-18 months post relaxer then I got busy and dropped off the board in general for a long while. Apologies for the long post ahead!

First of all, when I was like 16 months post- relaxer ( early December 2014) or so my stylist pushed me into chopping off my bone straight ends in the back of my head. I was extremely angry afterwards because I was not ready and she was being too pushy. Now I loved this lady- she was the one who convinced me to go natural in the first place and she really helped through transitioning- and she's Dominican ironically. She is very pro-natural hair and she really rejects her people's ideas about hair so I appreciated her very much  She was so nice she even offered to give me natural hair lessons instead of just services. Looking back, I wish I had taken her up on that. Anyway- needless to say I think she felt really bad because she saw how traumatized I was. I never went to her again.   Lesson- don't let anyone make you chop when you are not ready! Did I overreact? Probably. It doesn't matter- I still wasn't ready and my feelings were still valid.

In any case, I was so freaked out about how short my hair was (it was a bob just above SL straightened) I got a pseudo Keratin treatment (Chi enviro a few weeks later). Even though that's nowhere near a bone straight relaxer and my hair retained curl, I wouldn't have done that if I had been allowed to delay cutting my hair until I was ready. Instead I kinda went from chemical to chemical. Fast forward another 5 or 6 months to May/June 2015 where I got a 2nd chi enviro treatment that would end up being my last. I pretty much ended up with lots of straight and wavy pieces in my hair either from heat damage or the keratin or both. I don't know. But I was pretty frustrated to be in a similar transitioning predicament. And I still blame it on the stylist that was being too pushy about the haircut smh. Not nearly as bad as a bone straight relaxer transition which was traumatic but still annoying.

So once again- another transition from keratin but it was less painful because I did things a little differently. I did not get any sew in weaves this time. When I transitioned from the relaxer I spent almost a year in weaves to keep my sanity. This time I just kept getting my hair straightened with the occasional twist-out.  Another reason why I ran to a keratin treatment is because I had NO IDEA what to do with my hair or how to care for it because I never saw it under the weave and i was so overwhelmed and I freaked out! I do not want any other weaves because I want to see what my hair looks like at all times and get used to it!


So here I am now!  Last relaxer- August 2013/ Last keratin- May 2015.

This time around, I will actually give being natural a fair chance! I actually adore my hair. It's really time consuming and stressful to care for in comparison with relaxed hair but I do really love it. Would I still consider keratin? Yes! But I want to give my natural hair a chance first! And if I do get keratin again, I would not use it in conjunction with so much heat like i did last time. Because I think it was the heat more than the keratin that straightened my hair that time.  You live and you learn!

In April of this year, I did a mini chop and got most of the keratin ends off  in the back and I took a lot off in the front too.  I got like 3-4 inches cut off.

I also washed my hair last night so I took a few shots.

i also added another pic from a recent straightening.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beautiful hair and cute dress! @sharifeh


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have a Clay treatment in my hair now but I still have a lot of relaxed hair left. My hair is still MBL but it's probably a little longer due to shrinkage. I haven't straightened it in a while.

I will still keep trimming though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
.....

@flyygirlll2

......

ETA:  You do still have a lot of relaxed hair in there.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I know  it's a lot to cut off... That's why I'm riding this out until I can't deal anymore.

Pic of my hair wet afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Smart Strategy   Continue on Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Stand Up Dyer went out yesterday during my wash day.

So yesterday, I basically air-dried.  I have a bonnet dryer, but didn't want to use it.

Thankfully, by the time it went out, I didn't need it dryer for anything else.  I will be replacing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still want to maintain an Air Drying Regi through the remainder of the Summer. 

My Hair is still nice and moisturized from yesterday.

Will do this right up to 09/24 (x2 years post)


----------



## Benuontherise

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still want to maintain an Air Drying Regi through the remainder of the Summer.
> 
> My Hair is still nice and moisturized from yesterday.
> 
> Will do this right up to 09/24 (x2 years post)




Wow, I would love to be able to make it to 2 year transition. How long do you plan to transition? Sept 20th will make my 1 year mark...I think I can go longer but some times I get an itch to cut!lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Benuontherise
I always snip a little here & there.  But not sure how long I'll last though.

There are several posters in this thread already past the two year mark.

Not sure why I keep thinking 24 months something magical is going to happen?  I kept saying 24 months, but now that it's almost here, I'm not sure?

I'm already mentally looking past the holidays.


----------



## divachyk

25 months post today!


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> 25 months post today!


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> 25 months post today!



Congrats!  I'm 3 days behind you.


----------



## Benuontherise

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Benuontherise
> I always snip a little here & there.  But not sure how long I'll last though.
> 
> There are several posters in this thread already past the two year mark.
> 
> Not sure why I keep thinking 24 months something magical is going to happen?  I kept saying 24 months, but now that it's almost here, I'm not sure?
> 
> I'm already mentally looking past the holidays.




Okay that's great, yea I do like a 1 1/2 in every season but my husband gives me the evil eye when I talk about dc'ing, lol.  I have been considering just leaving my relaxed ends on as I just do maintenance trims/or mini chops since I was only Texlaxed before there isn't a huge texture difference. Most of the reason why i consider cutting was because I thought I was having a lot of breakage. I rather have short hair then scraggly hair. But I think I have a good regimen going now to make it last.


----------



## divachyk

I posted this to IG earlier (so excuse the watermarks) so act like you haven't seen it if you already seen it there. 



ETA: TY @rileypak @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

That's a juicy bun @divachyk


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Gorgeous hair and bun! I love it.


----------



## divachyk

TY Lady Bugs!!  @flyygirlll2 @GettingKinky


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> I posted this to IG earlier (so excuse the watermarks) so act like you haven't seen it if you already seen it there.
> 
> View attachment 366709
> 
> ETA: TY @rileypak @GettingKinky





That bun


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> That bun


TY girly @rileypak!


----------



## Beamodel

19 Months post relaxer


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk im still waiting on my package in the mail   I also need that bun. I just like yours better


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> 19 Months post relaxer


----------



## futureapl

@divachyk what's your hair regimen? Your hair looks gorgeous.


----------



## Beamodel

Lol thanks @rileypak 

I have a question for everyone especially those who bun. 

How do you successfully get your hair in a bun? My buns are smooth on the edges etc but the middle part isn't. My hair gets pretty tangled up and not smooth at all. Like I can see a hump in my head when I do a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Juiclious Bunnery You got going on Sis.  What products did you use?  Did you use Wetline?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Congrats on your 19 months


----------



## Beamodel

Thx @IDareT'sHair 
I'm still hanging in here like the rest of us


----------



## rileypak

@Beamodel 
Are you trying to bun on wet or dry hair?

Honestly for me, the only way I get my non-twisted hair into a ponytail or bun with a smooth-ish crown is if I do so on soaking wet hair. Otherwise I have to dampen my crown really good to get it carefully stretched out and laid down.

I'm interested to hear how others handle it too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> @Beamodel
> Are you trying to bun on wet or dry hair?  Honestly for me, the only way I get my non-twisted hair into a ponytail or *bun with a smooth-ish crown is if I do so on soaking wet hair.* Otherwise I have to dampen my crown really good to get it carefully stretched out and laid down.  I'm interested to hear how others handle it too...


@rileypak
This.  With a Scarf.  And Product.


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak 
I do it on wet hair. When it dries my crown is puffy. 

@IDareT'sHair 
I use a scarf but that only helps on edges. Not on my crown area. That's the area that's puffy.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> @divachyk im still waiting on my package in the mail   I also need that bun. I just like yours better


@Saludable84, thank you so much. That delivery better hurrup! Your puff is amazing too so you're good girl. 



futureapl said:


> @divachyk what's your hair regimen? Your hair looks gorgeous.


Thank you so much...
shampoo (99.99% I use a  sulfate shampoo)
condition and detangle while still in the shower
tshirt dry until hair is barely damp
apply leave ins
band my hair until it's completely dry
bun or wear a wig during the week

______

@Beamodel, @rileypak, @IDareT'sHair (thank you for the compliment T), 

I dampen my crown, do my bun and apply gel from edges to the ponytail holder (either wetline or ecostyler olive oil). I sometimes will add oil on top of the gel for a little bit of shine.

I leave my bun in for the entire week if I can. When the gel wears off and frizz creeps in, I will usually dampen the crown (with keeping my hair in the bun) and slap on more gel to hold me over until the week is out.

The bun part of my hair is pretty cooperative. I either do a donut bun with an actual donut or form my own hair in what looks like a donut. I always set my hair at night so by morning, it's nice and smooth and ready for whatever throughout the week. My hair is frizzier when I try to bun in the morning. There is not enough scarf time between doing my hair and arriving to my destination to ensure a sleek and lasting look.

(sorry for the novel)


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> I posted this to IG earlier (so excuse the watermarks) so act like you haven't seen it if you already seen it there.
> 
> View attachment 366709
> 
> ETA: TY



Lovely!  You are really making it hard for me to relax!


----------



## GettingKinky

Are you seriously thinking about transitioning? @sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

GettingKinky said:


> Are you seriously thinking about transitioning? @sunnieb



Yes.  Think it's about time.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunnieb said:


> Yes.  Think it's about time.




Wow!  I didn't think I would ever see the day. You've got this-  you're so used to stretching your relaxers.


----------



## sunnieb

GettingKinky said:


> Wow!  I didn't think I would ever see the day. You've got this-  you're so used to stretching your relaxers.



Imma see.  Treating it as a long stretch for now.  Like @divachyk says, I can always relax if I want to.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunnieb said:


> Imma see.  Treating it as a long stretch for now.  Like @divachyk says, I can always relax if I want to.



Very true. How many weeks post are you?


----------



## sunnieb

GettingKinky said:


> Very true. How many weeks post are you?



Only a few weeks.  But, when I relaxed last time, I wondered if I'd do it again.  My natural friends are proof that someone with my texture can do it.  I love their hair and want to see what my natural hair looks like.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Imma see.  Treating it as a long stretch for now.  Like @divachyk says, I can always relax if I want to.


BOOM! There you go @sunnieb. Knowing a relaxer was just a salon appt away kept me sane the entire time.


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, @Beamodel, @IDareT'sHair...I think banding my hair and making it smooth and stretched makes the difference. Tonight, I bunned after applying leave ins (skipping banding) and it's not nearly as smooth and sleek. Even the bun part is acting a little funky.


----------



## divachyk

TY @sunnieb, I just seen your compliment.  Now we need @Nix08 to join us.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> BOOM! There you go @sunnieb. Knowing a relaxer was just a salon appt away kept me sane the entire time.



I have enough relaxer for one more treatment and haven't ordered anymore.  I'm just thinking right now.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> TY @sunnieb, I just seen your compliment.  Now we need @Nix08 to join us.



Wouldn't that be something!  The three relaxed sisters becoming natural.  How about that?  @Nix08


----------



## divachyk

That would be something @sunnieb. Take your time, you'll know when its time. Just do like me, keep stretching until you feel it's pointless to turn back. That's when I knew.


----------



## Nix08

Hey ladies!! That would be something, unfortunately I can barely stretch 8 weeks lately....I've just fallen of the hair care wagon


----------



## divachyk

But we still love you lots! @Nix08....now get back on that wagon.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> @rileypak, @Beamodel, @IDareT'sHair...I think banding my hair and making it smooth and stretched makes the difference. Tonight, I bunned after applying leave ins (skipping banding) and it's not nearly as smooth and sleek. Even the bun part is acting a little funky.



Thanks Hun @divachyk 
I as just watching videos on banding and African threading. I will try that next time. I predominately straighten my hair but I'm getting tired of doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Focusing heavily on Moisture during these hot, dry months.  Keeping my strands highly moisturized.

Still using a light protein of some sort at least twice a month.


----------



## divachyk

You asked about protein usage sometime ago @IDareT'sHair....my creamy leave-in has a bit of protein so that's probably why I don't have to use reconstructors as often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *....my creamy leave-in has a bit of protein so that's probably why I don't have to use reconstructors as often.*



@divachyk 
This is good to know.

I probably don't use it nearly as much as I did fully relaxed.  But I still have quite a stash of Protein Treatments and Reconstructors.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> Yes.  Think it's about time.







J/K. Kinda  Y'all just gonna leave me all alone in the Relaxed Hair Thread. Me and my natural don't vibe though


----------



## divachyk

I was gonna tag you @SuchaLady but I didn't want to start seeming like natural nazi.


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> J/K. Kinda  Y'all just gonna leave me all alone in the Relaxed Hair Thread. Me and my natural don't vibe though





I ain't gone yet!  I'm just gonna see what I can do.  I've never tried.  I still have my relaxer in there ret to go.


----------



## Beamodel

sunnieb said:


> I ain't gone yet!  I'm just gonna see what I can do.  I've never tried.  I still have my relaxer in there ret to go.



@sunnieb @SuchaLady 

I haven't relaxed in 19 months. This "transition" has been pretty good but I wear my hair straight daily. I wash and blow it out every two weeks. 

I do plan on going back to a relaxer (bc this "transition" was never my intention) but I'm not sure when. I've honestly gotten so lazy lately. I barely have relaxed hair left though. About an inch in the back and a few inches in the front. The rest of my hair is fully natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still staying moisturized up.  Making sure my strands have all the moisture they need.


----------



## divachyk

Are you natural?....is a question that was asked today and I said no but then I caught myself. I'm so use to answering no that I have to train myself to say yes. When you tell non-hhj folks you're transitioning and you're 25 months post, they say, oooh....you're natural. They don't realize transitioning is a long process and I have quite a few relaxed ends left. I just hide them well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk This happens to me often but last weekend this older woman was with her son and they were whispering behind me as I was walking. The last stopped me to ask me how I did that with my hair, I looked at her perplexed and asked did what? 

She said my hair looks natural and wanted to know how I got my coils to pop I guess. I told her no, I'm not natural yet and that I was still transitioning. Her son interjected "But You look natural though." I didn't feel like breaking things down for them at that point so I KIM.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, from here on out, I will say I'm natural because people just don't get it. I must admit, it felt good to have my hair admired by someone in real life...that's when you know you're doing something right.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk You take great care of your hair and it shows


----------



## divachyk

Thank you so much @flyygirlll2 and back acha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still on this transitioning Grind.  Heading into 22 months "growing" strong.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got my hair straightened today and it just confirmed for me that I'm not ready to BC the last ~6 inches. I'm only a few inches past APL and I'm not ready to give up length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Saludable84 @GettingKinky  @divachyk @stephanie75miller

Have you notice if Air Drying gives you better retention?

It seems like air drying, it takes my hair longer to dry and it's more tangly? (I think)

My past practice was to dry about 80% under the dryer.

I "said" I was going to try to continue to air dry for the remainder of the summer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I don't necessarily love air drying but with the weather getting hotter/high humidity, I just can't be bothered to do anything else for the time being.

Blow drying on cool worked for my hair, even though it took forever. My hair needs to be stretched since I have a lot of shrinkage and my hair likes to tangle on itself. I think the key to successfully air drying has to do with the type of products you're using and making sure the hair is properly detangled beforehand.

It's a lot trial and error and I'm still learning what works and doesn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Thank you!

Have you noticed anything regarding 'retention' with air drying vs cool blow drying?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I honestly don't know until I straighten my hair, and you know in not about that life for the moment 

My hair retains well due to other factors, i.e. 
( protective styling, keeping it balanced ). So, I can't really say it's air drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My hair retains well due to other factors, i.e.
> ( protective styling, keeping it balanced ). So, I can't really say it's air drying.*



@flyygirlll2
Very Good Points.  
I just don't want no setbacks tryna' air dry instead of doing what I've been doing. 

I may finish July out air drying and then go back to my normal routine.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, if using the dryer worked well for you, you should go back to doing that. I plan to air dry for the rest of the summer and most likely go back to blow drying for the Fall.

I do however, have my cousin's wedding to attend early next month in FL, but I have no idea  what to do with my hair. My mom called me yesterday talking about how humid it currently is down there. Anything I do will poof up on me smh.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair you have to do what works for you. I know that sounds cliche, but it's the honest truth. 

I only air dry because it works for me. My hair takes roughly 1-2 days to dry. I put in my leave in, sealer and KIM. For me, using heat adds more trouble. I've also noticed that when the more I wash during the week, the les tangles I have during the week. This will end as the days get shorter but for now, I can't rely on 1x a week washing. 

I haven't had issues with retention mostly because my hair loves moisture, so it's helping more than hurting. Like @flyygirlll2 said, it's mostly trial and error. I never liked air drying until I got a better handle on it.


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Saludable84 @GettingKinky  @divachyk @stephanie75miller
> 
> Have you notice if Air Drying gives you better retention?
> 
> It seems like air drying, it takes my hair longer to dry and it's more tangly? (I think)
> 
> My past practice was to dry about 80% under the dryer.
> 
> I "said" I was going to try to continue to air dry for the remainder of the summer.


I use a hooded dryer mostly. I will air if I don't have time to sit under dryer. I can't say if either has resulted in more retention.  I feel I am retaining since I can see my hair is longer. I have a blow dryer that I never use (only because it seems like it would take forever to dry).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @stephanie75miller

Thank you.  Both of you gave me great perspectives on the situation.

I appreciate your responses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

stephanie75miller said:


> *I feel I am retaining since I can see my hair is longer.*



@stephanie75miller 
You are right.  It has really Grown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I only air dry because it works for me*. *My hair takes roughly 1-2 days to dry.*
> 
> *I haven't had issues with retention mostly because my hair loves moisture, so it's helping more than hurting. *



@Saludable84
It takes me about this long as well to dry.  And agreed, about the moisture.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> It takes me about this long as well to dry.  And agreed, about the moisture.



I meant to emphasize on the heat. It causes more tangles unless I'm using high direct heat. Idk why. My guess is that my natural hair doesn't really need to be stretched to retain moisture, so heat stretching causes dryness. You would think it makes for easier hair but it just causes mass tangles if I blow dry on cool or sit under the dryer. A year into my transition, I just had to stop. I hated doing twist outs at first because of the whole air drying process, but as I got the hang of it, I stopped caring. I also started retaining better.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I air dry for no reason other than laziness to be honest. Tension blow drying on cool takes me forever and my arms get tired and just bleh...
It takes my hair anywhere from 2-4 days to air dry and I'm fine with that. I just make sure my hair is fully detangled and my products are good. I have the toughest time when some product on wash day has failed me (leaving my hair feeling dry long before it should be) but it's hardly ever too bad.

ETA: Agree with @Saludable84 about direct heat. I have to really really seal when I do heat because it definitely dries my hair out quicker.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I air dry 100% of the time. I stretch my hair with using the banding method because heat zaps the moisture from my hair when I use it at home. It doesn't matter if it's direct heat or indirect heat. Both are drying. It has to be technique because my hair isn't dry like that after a salon visit. I think my retention is coming from wash day technique vs. air drying. I detangle in the shower and never let a comb touch my hair again until the next wash day.


----------



## GettingKinky

@IDareT'sHair 
I always air dry in braids and I think it helps my hair retain moisture. When I go to the salon she dries my hair partially under the hooded dryer and partially with a blow dryer. I'm not sure if either way helps me retain hair better. I'm too lazy to try drying my hair with heat so I'll probably never know. I'm sure that's not helpful at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @GettingKinky 
Thank you Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'm getting back under my dryer tonight and doing the 80% dry thing.

I had a hard detangling session today.  I had to pull out 'several' reinforcements (Products & Tools)to get the matting/knots out.

I don't wanna go through that again.

Maybe I'm not twisting tight enough?  Because right near the root area is where I'm experiencing matting.

So, I will go back to drying under my Hooded dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair feels a lot better today returning to the 80/20.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'm getting back under my dryer tonight and doing the 80% dry thing.
> 
> I had a hard detangling session today.  I had to pull out 'several' reinforcements (Products & Tools)to get the matting/knots out.
> 
> I don't wanna go through that again.
> 
> Maybe I'm not twisting tight enough?  Because right near the root area is where I'm experiencing matting.
> 
> So, I will go back to drying under my Hooded dryer.



Do you have tightly coiled hair? If using heat works for you, do what works for you. 

I've read about the matting a round the root but I forgot how others combatted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I wouldn't describe it as that tightly coiled.

I think it has everything to do with my Technique.

I have better results doing it this way (partially drying with heat), especially with my limited skill set, (or lack thereof) so I am returning to it.

If you remember what they said about matting at the root, lemme know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GettingKinky @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @divachyk
I made 22 months post 07/26.

How's everybody doing?  Any new developments?


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @IDareT'sHair 

I've had my hair straight for the last weeks. Of course the roots have reverted but the rest is still stick straight. But it's time to wash and go back to my braidout ponytails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GettingKinky
Good it held up for several weeks in all this heat & humidity.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

I'm in the mood for attempting a wash and go. Maybe on my nape area...
Need to head to the WnG thread and start looking around.


----------



## rileypak

Anybody doing a length check soon?
I kinda want to see where I am with my hair straight-ish...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm in the mood for attempting a wash and go. Maybe on my nape area...*
> *Need to head to the WnG thread and start looking around.*



@rileypak 
Good Luck!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Good Luck!



@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks! 

I'll post pics if I happen to do it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I was thinking of doing a LC in September, now I've pushed it back to maybe Spring '17.

OT: Speaking of W&G's I still haven't tried to use the Wetline yet.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I think I may do one at 3 years in November...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I think I may do one at 3 years in November...*



@rileypak 
WOW! Three Years Natural.

Lawd...I feel like I 'struggled' to get this far.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I plan to straighten my hair next week since I'm going to a wedding the week after. It wouldn't be an official light check since only my nape is natural anyway. Last time I checked it was APl/BSB. I'm really not in the mood to straighten my hair at all... but since this is for a wedding I'm going to suck my teeth and go ahead.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> WOW! Three Years Natural.
> 
> Lawd...I feel like I 'struggled' to get this far.



Thanks!

It was a struggle around that 18-24 month mark


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *It was a struggle around that 18-24 month mark *



@rileypak

Oh No!  I am there.

What were you "struggling" with?


----------



## vevster

Don't be too quick to discard products. I use products now that didn't work while transitioning. I find i need a bunch of different textures depending....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I plan to straighten my hair next week since I'm going to a wedding the week after. *It wouldn't be an official light check since only my nape is natural anyway. Last time I checked it was APl/BSB. *I'm really not in the mood to straighten my hair at all... but since this is for a wedding I'm going to suck my teeth and go ahead.*



@flyygirlll2
Are you going to do it, or have it "done"?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> [USE.R=401769]@rileypak[/USER]
> 
> Oh No!  I am there.
> 
> What were you "struggling" with?



Mainly tangling at that LoD. It was the worst. The. Worst. 
And I was doing tension blow drying on cool every wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Mainly tangling at that LoD. It was the worst. The. Worst. **And I was doing tension blow drying on cool every wash day*



@rileypak 
Got it.  Glad you made it through.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm going to do it myself. I wish I knew someone close to where I live that I could trust to do it. I need to trim my ends anyway, so I guess it won't be a complete waste of time.

@rileypak I deal with that crap now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak I can't just limit my struggle to one thang.  We'd be up all night.j/k.  It's a lot easier than I thought it would be. 
22 months ago, just the very thought of it was unacceptable.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair True. This transition hasn't been that easy for me in the least, but despite everything I'm glad I've made it this far because I didn't think I would.


----------



## rileypak

I always knew I'd eventually stop using relaxers. Just didn't think I'd stop this soon but I'm good with my decision. 

Other than maddening LoD tangles, it really hasn't been too tough of a journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2
Yeah, we can all be proud.  Even @Beamodel is still hangin'.

It's not as _frightening _as I once beweaved.

The very thought of it, use to scurrr me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, we can all be proud.  Even @Beamodel is still hangin'.
> 
> It's not as _frightening _as I once beweaved.
> 
> The very thought of it, use to scurrr me.



 19 months later, I'm still hanging with my dumplings...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *19 months later, I'm still hanging with my dumplings...*



@Beamodel 
You Shole Is. 

And Looking Goodt too!


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks Hun @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
You got things looking Healthy, Lush and just plain Gorgeous.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Remember when my hair was shedding uncontrollably? It was thinning terribly and I kept cutting it to help it not look so thin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Remember when my hair was shedding uncontrollably? It was thinning terribly and I kept cutting it to help it not look so thin.*



@Beamodel 
Yes, I remember.  It looks like you've recovered nicely from that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I was about to say your hair looks full and healthy. You've done a great job taking care of your hair. I'm jelly of your silk press skills.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 

Thanks y'all. It took a little while for me to master that silk press.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I'm glad you were able to work through that shedding/thinning issue and come out on the other side of beautiful.


----------



## divachyk

Hi @IDareT'sHair, congrats sis. That's awesomesauce.  No new developments here. Since life is a little hectic right now, I'm strongly considering removing the rest of the relaxed hair so I don't have to worry with it as we travel back and forth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
It would be less worrisome and more freeing.One less thing to worry with.

And I'm sure it will grow back quickly.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, agreed. I wash, wet bun and leave it in for a week...then repeat. I may or may not spray it with a refresher during the week. Most days I forget. It's on the back burner right now so one less thing to worry with is what I need. I will request an appt with the salon once we get back from our trip.


----------



## GettingKinky

@rileypak  I took a length check picture right after I got my hair straighetned a few weeks ago. I think I still have ~6 inches of texlaxed hair and I am definitely not ready to cut them off even though I really want to try a wash n go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
You wouldn't hafta' be worried about dealing with x2 Textures.  So, you wouldn't be focused or worried about that right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GettingKinky said:


> *I took a length check picture right after I got my hair straighetned a few weeks ago. I think I still have ~6 inches of texlaxed hair and I am definitely not ready to cut them off even though I really want to try a wash n go*.



@GettingKinky 
Beautiful.  And I can understand why you wouldn't wanna lose those 6 inches.  Keep Growing.


----------



## divachyk

So true @IDareT'sHair. 

Beautiful @GettingKinky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
If you decide to do it, allow them to remove Only what's necessary and no more.  You manage that process.


----------



## rileypak

GettingKinky said:


> @rileypak  I took a length check picture right after I got my hair straighetned a few weeks ago. I think I still have ~6 inches of texlaxed hair and I am definitely not ready to cut them off even though I really want to try a wash n go.




Thank you!


----------



## Daina

GettingKinky said:


> @rileypak  I took a length check picture right after I got my hair straighetned a few weeks ago. I think I still have ~6 inches of texlaxed hair and I am definitely not ready to cut them off even though I really want to try a wash n go.
> 
> View attachment 368791



Beautiful hair! I never BC'D simply stopped relaxing one day 9 years ago and never looked back. My hair grows the same way yours does in a slanted "V". I used to have to tell stylists all the time not to trim my hair even all the way across because that's just how my hair grows. It was such a hassle every time because of their desire to even it out.


----------



## GettingKinky

Daina said:


> Beautiful hair! I never BC'D simply stopped relaxing one day 9 years ago and never looked back. My hair grows the same way yours does in a slanted "V". I used to have to tell stylists all the time not to trim my hair even all the way across because that's just how my hair grows. It was such a hassle every time because of their desire to even it out.



I think my V is slanted because my roots reverted more on one side than the other. But since my roots revert pretty quickly my hair always looks that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GettingKinky 
Wonderful Hair.  Keep doing what you're doing.  Excellent.


----------



## Saludable84

@AgeinATL told me to claim natural, stop playing, I have no relaxed hair left. I did not argue.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Beautiful!  You're at a good length too. Congrats!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL 
You told her right!

Excellent Progress  @Saludable84  How many months post?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> You told her right!
> 
> Excellent Progress  @Saludable84  How many months post?



34. 

Thanks @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You are still 12 months ahead of me, which makes it seem like I am no where.  Again, very nice progress.

I think @divachyk is 30+ months post as well.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You are still 12 months ahead of me, which makes it seem like I am no where.  Again, very nice progress.
> 
> I think @divachyk is 30+ months post as well.



It just seems like nowhere. Natural hair takes less time than the more time we think. Last year August, when I was 22 months, I remember seeing those curls and saying to myself "sheeeet, when did I start transitioning????? Let me just cut this off...." And here I am a year later like "when did that happen". Your basically making your 2-year mark, passing those crucial humps. The best is yet to come. 

I also hate to say it, but once I cut, that when I saw a the progress.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> @AgeinATL told me to claim natural, stop playing, I have no relaxed hair left. I did not argue.



Bwhahahahahaha! I sure did!!


----------



## divachyk

Beautiful @Saludable84! 

I'm less than a week shy of 27 months post. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## topnotch1010

Add me to the clique! 

I'm d-o-n-e with relaxers. After having dd2 2 years ago and doing her hair daily, I realized I don't need a relaxer. I last relaxed back at the beginning of May. I plan on transitioning with twist outs and roller/flexirod sets. I've been doing those styles for years anyway and they're transition friendly.


----------



## futureapl

What gel are you guys using? I've tried Ecostyler and Wetline and they aren't working on my hair. It looks a mess. The gel seems to work on the relaxed hair and my curls are just popping through.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @AgeinATL told me to claim natural, stop playing, I have no relaxed hair left. I did not argue.


----------



## sharifeh

omg I just realized that 8/7 is my 3 year last-relaxer anniversary- crazy!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Sooooo.... What had happened was


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Sooooo.... What had happened was
> View attachment 369309





What happened was the scissors slipped


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Yes  I'm DC'ing right now but I will update to post the aftermath. Idk how I feel right now.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Yes  I'm DC'ing right now but I will update to post the aftermath. Idk how I feel right now.



My scissors almost slipped last night 

I've been feeling some kind of way about these straight ends lately... they likely won't be here come November. They'll be lucky if they survive to September (or this weekend)


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 you got an itch only the scissors could scratch. It gets like that. You just get tired of holding on. How much do you have left? 

You know we are going to need a better picture though. 

@rileypak thats what I said about October and here it is.... August... And I'm pretty much natural. For like a month now.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> My scissors almost slipped last night
> 
> I've been feeling some kind of way about these straight ends lately... they likely won't be here come November. They'll be lucky if they survive to *August* (or this weekend)



I fixed that for you


----------



## Coilystep

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Yes  I'm DC'ing right now but I will update to post the aftermath. Idk how I feel right now.



Welcome to the natural side. Everything will be ok. 



rileypak said:


> My scissors almost slipped last night
> 
> I've been feeling some kind of way about these straight ends lately... they likely won't be here come November. They'll be lucky if they survive to September (or this weekend)


You should crossover too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well ladies... I BC'd  the relaxed ends were working my nerves due to tangling no matter how much I trimmed. I really was trying to hold on until next year, but the relaxed ends wouldn't let me be great 

This wasn't planned. I was going to straighten my hair for the wedding I'm attending next week, but then the thought of doing that and the fact that where I'm heading to is going to be humid just made me throw my hands up and sigh.

At first I cut a little bit and then I ended up 

I'll keep it 100% I'm not really in love with my hair at the moment. I knew the shrinkage would be crazy but I wasn't ready  . First pic is my hair with no product which felt pretty dry as all get out and then a length check. I'm wearing my hair in  two strand twists now. * pours out some conditioner for my relaxed hair*


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 As us NYers say "you'll be aight!" 

That's how I initially felt after my last cut. I wasn't feeling it and wanted to just hide my hair. I really wasn't ready, but when the relaxed hair is hanging around you will never be. Reason being because the relaxed hair deceives your realistic length. You start to get used to it and not be do hurt anymore lol.

Wet, my hair is shoulder length. When good ole shrinkage kicks in, it goes to about neck length. I'm used to it now, but hopefully, next summer, my shrinkage is at my shoulders so I can have enough cojones to do a WNG.


----------



## AgeinATL

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well ladies... I BC'd  the relaxed ends were working my nerves due to tangling no matter how much I trimmed. I really was trying to hold on until next year, but the relaxed ends wouldn't let me be great
> 
> This wasn't planned. I was going to straighten my hair for the wedding I'm attending next week, but then the thought of doing that and the fact that where I'm heading to is going to be humid just made me throw my hands up and sigh.
> 
> At first I cut a little bit and then I ended up
> 
> I'll keep it 100% I'm not really in love with my hair at the moment. I knew the shrinkage would be crazy but I wasn't ready  . First pic is my hair with no product which felt pretty dry as all get out and then a length check. I'm wearing my hair in  two strand twists now. * pours out some conditioner for my relaxed hair*



Congrats sis!!!! I know how you feel. I wasn't in love either and the shrinkage shock had to wear off but give it a few wash days! I love your coils!


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well ladies... I BC'd  the relaxed ends were working my nerves due to tangling no matter how much I trimmed. I really was trying to hold on until next year, but the relaxed ends wouldn't let me be great
> 
> This wasn't planned. I was going to straighten my hair for the wedding I'm attending next week, but then the thought of doing that and the fact that where I'm heading to is going to be humid just made me throw my hands up and sigh.
> 
> At first I cut a little bit and then I ended up
> 
> I'll keep it 100% I'm not really in love with my hair at the moment. I knew the shrinkage would be crazy but I wasn't ready  . First pic is my hair with no product which felt pretty dry as all get out and then a length check. I'm wearing my hair in  two strand twists now. * pours out some conditioner for my relaxed hair*




You may have a buddy soon


----------



## Coilystep

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well ladies... I BC'd  the relaxed ends were working my nerves due to tangling no matter how much I trimmed. I really was trying to hold on until next year, but the relaxed ends wouldn't let me be great
> 
> This wasn't planned. I was going to straighten my hair for the wedding I'm attending next week, but then the thought of doing that and the fact that where I'm heading to is going to be humid just made me throw my hands up and sigh.
> 
> At first I cut a little bit and then I ended up
> 
> I'll keep it 100% I'm not really in love with my hair at the moment. I knew the shrinkage would be crazy but I wasn't ready  . First pic is my hair with no product which felt pretty dry as all get out and then a length check. I'm wearing my hair in  two strand twists now. * pours out some conditioner for my relaxed hair*


Very thick and lush. You have tun of hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks ladies! This will definitely take some adjusting to that's for sure lol. I'm happy that I'm close to BSL at least. I want to get one of those puff cuffs now.


----------



## Beamodel

Congrats @flyygirlll2 

Your hair is looking lush and beautiful.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak


----------



## GettingKinky

@flyygirlll2  Congrats!! How long was your transition?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@GettingKinky Thank you. I transitioned for 22 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Awww!  I am so Proud of You!

You are on the GROW.  It will Grow Back Sooner & Faster.

*Pours out CJ Argan & Olive in Celebration*......


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks T! The struggle was real chile but I at least now I can focus on growing out my natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * Thanks T! The struggle was real chile but I at least now I can focus on growing out my natural hair.*



@flyygirlll2
Exactly.  Looking Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
It will be exciting to hear your new techniques, use of products etc....now that you don't have to be bothered any more with Demarcation.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I am excited to see how products work for my overall natural hair now. I'm interested in trying out  more stylers. I tried to make a puff and gave up lol. After I saw myself in the mirror, I really had an " Omg wth am I going to do with this hair??"  moment.

I also want to try rollersets to see how that goes, hopefully in the Fall when it gets cooler.


----------



## Saludable84

Someone tell @IDareT'sHair she needs to join the circle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I been in the Circle.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I been in the Circle.


I'm late!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I was a regular degular snipper.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2
Beautiful and lush head of hair!

When I saw that hair in the sink, I was like   I know you were passionate about going for three (3) years.

I can't wait to see your styles etc.  I know they'll be "On the Flyy Tip"


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Thanks Hun. I know, I wish I was able to make it to 3 years but at least I made this far. Hopefully I'll be be back in the roller setting thread in the Fall with you ladies


----------



## flyygirlll2

I can't do a nice twist out to save my life. YouTube be playing with my emotions 
I'm about to clarify my hair because it looks sooo dry even though it's not. I feel like coloring it now. On the upside, my hair is longer than I thought. The sides are a APL but the back is longer. Shrinkage is a devil for real.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I can't do a nice twist out to save my life. YouTube be playing with my emotions
> I'm about to clarify my hair because it looks sooo dry even though it's not. I feel like coloring it now. On the upside, my hair is longer than I thought. The sides are a APL but the back is longer. Shrinkage is a devil for real.



Shrinkage is a definite liar. Looking good. Now is when that regimen becomes real!


----------



## Coilystep

flyygirlll2 said:


> I can't do a nice twist out to save my life. YouTube be playing with my emotions
> I'm about to clarify my hair because it looks sooo dry even though it's not. I feel like coloring it now. On the upside, my hair is longer than I thought. The sides are a APL but the back is longer. Shrinkage is a devil for real.


I have never had a successful twist out. I just stopped trying. 
YouTube will have you thinking you can be an expert at anything not just hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@flyygirlll2  congrats! Your hair is looking right

Ive been natural for 10 years, I cant twistout to save NOTHING.

Actually, Im styled challenged. All I have is a washngo and bun.

This winter I might go over to rollersetting. Im tired of cutting my hair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I really don't like the shrinkage but it is what it is. Yeah now I have to figure out a new regimen. I'm still going to keep it simple though. I will say washing my hair is soooooo much easier now!

@stephanie75miller Girl, YouTube has me in my feelings right now. But I have to realize what's being shown is probably the result after a few attempts. 

@shawnyblazes I'm honestly style challenged too, that's why I lived in twisted up buns during the majority of my transition. I'll try a few more times with different products. Roller setting worked wonderfully when I was fully relaxed. I'd like to try it on my natural hair once it gets cooler.


----------



## Saludable84

stephanie75miller said:


> I have never had a successful twist out. I just stopped trying.
> YouTube will have you thinking you can be an expert at anything not just hair



Ain't that the truth. My twistouts now are wack. I think maybe if I do smaller twists I will have success. 

I have a coworker who has nice twist outs and she told me she uses miss Jessie's baby buttercream. I went to target and said  I have a bottle of transitioners Magic but I'm not crazy about the ingredients though it gets good reviews for twist outs. 

Another girl told me she uses Nairobi setting mousse. The blue one. She did a flat twist that was bomb.


----------



## rileypak

Transition ending soon. 
My mom will be in town this weekend so I've decided to let them go while she's here to assist me


----------



## topnotch1010

rileypak said:


> Transition ending soon.
> My mom will be in town this weekend so I've decided to let them go while she's here to assist me



I haven't been here long. How long have you been transitioning? Having your mom help you is a nice touch.


----------



## rileypak

topnotch1010 said:


> I haven't been here long. How long have you been transitioning? Having your mom help you is a nice touch.



Hi hi!
My last relaxer was November 2013. 
I decided to skip touching up in April 2014.

Yeah I figured while I'll have another pair of hands to help out I better take advantage of it


----------



## Coilystep

rileypak said:


> Transition ending soon.
> My mom will be in town this weekend so I've decided to let them go while she's here to assist me


Can't to see it @rileypak


----------



## divachyk

I haven't washed my hair in weeks but thankfully, it's not feeling too dry. Whether I'm ready or not, I will be cutting the rest of my relaxed hair. My husband is going through some major medical issues, we're out of state and we will eventually be staying with friends of friends once he's released from the hospital. I refuse to be clogging up someone else's drain and using up their hot water.


----------



## divachyk

Congrats @flyygirlll2 - love it!


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> I haven't washed my hair in weeks but thankfully, it's not feeling too dry. Whether I'm ready or not, I will be cutting the rest of my relaxed hair. My husband is going through some major medical issues, we're out of state and we will eventually be staying with friends of friends once he's released from the hospital. I refuse to be clogging up someone else's drain and using up their hot water.


Sorry to hear about your husband hopefully he will have a swift recovery. Can't to see your hair also


----------



## GettingKinky

@divachyk I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's health issues. I hope he is released from the hospital soon and has a smooth recovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm still praying for your DH and hoping he has a full recovery @divachyk


----------



## Guinan

Prayers @divachyk . I pray that your husband makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## divachyk

TY beautiful ladies.


----------



## lavaflow99

I can see why people BC earlier than desired.  That line of demarcation is no myth!!  It is crazy.  Comb goes easy thru the natural hair until it gets to that line then brick wall.    Thankfully I only comb/style during wash day (twice a week).  Couldn't deal with that daily.

Enjoying this break from wearing weave as I learn more about my hair.  Not sure when I will reinstall but definitely before my cruise in October.

81 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heading into my 23rd month soon.


----------



## rileypak

Snipped all the straight ends off my twists and did a little trimming! 
More pics soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Ai'ite Nah. 

Congrats Sis


----------



## GettingKinky

Aside from when it's straight, I haven't worn my hair out in ~2 years.  I was looking at pictures of my braidouts on when my hair was texlaxed and I really liked them. Now I'm starting to worry that I won't like my natural hair. That would be such a huge waste of time.  But I'm going to keep on going and I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> Aside from when it's straight, I haven't worn my hair out in ~2 years.  I was looking at pictures of my braidouts on when my hair was texlaxed and I really liked them. Now I'm starting to worry that I won't like my natural hair. That would be such a huge waste of time.  But I'm going to keep on going and I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


I don't know what to say but sending you a   maybe you can start trying to wear your hair out a little more so you can get use to it. I know everyone is different but for me it helped for me to have my hair out and I learned how to work with it and love it.


----------



## GettingKinky

stephanie75miller said:


> I don't know what to say but sending you a   maybe you can start trying to wear your hair out a little more so you can get use to it. I know everyone is different but for me it helped for me to have my hair out and I learned how to work with it and love it.



 Thanks. I've thought about wearing it out, but I think the difference between the natural part and the texlaxed part would be too obvious. I'll have to try it on a weekend so if it goes crazy halfway through the day, I'll be at home.


----------



## rileypak

Okay here we go


----------



## Coilystep

rileypak said:


> Okay here we go


Congratulations @rileypak it looks great


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
YAY!
You still got a lot of Hair!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Love it! Looks great.


----------



## GettingKinky

@rileypak I like it!


----------



## AgeinATL

@rileypak 

Your hair is shaped like a cute little heart! Congrats! Your hair looks so soft! I love it


----------



## rileypak

Thanks so much ladies!!!


It doesn't feel any different for me at the moment since a large portion of my head was natural anyway. Now I just get to see a few more of my coils. Once I attempt some styling at some point, that'll likely change lol 

After snapping that pic, I ended up having to take my mom shopping so I went out with the fro. My nape shrank to my ears and the top shrank to about chin length without stretching it. It was still pretty huge though and very glorious. I think I could get used to seeing that on occasion


----------



## divachyk

Congrats pretty lady @rileypak. Seriously, I will be joining y'all soon.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak yassssssss!


----------



## GettingKinky

Soooo I tried a braidout which was my go to style on texlaxed hair and I don't like it. I'm not sure if it's because I didn't use enough product or of it's because most of my hair is natural. But it has no movement. When I turn my head my hair just stays stiff. I'll try again next weekend with more product and see if I like it better.

Is it possible to have bouncy natural hair? ( I know it's possible when it's straightened, but what about when it's not?)


ETA maybe the problem is that I washed with shampoo. Maybe my hair is too dry to be bouncy.


----------



## rileypak

Section by section clipping


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak  Lovely hair!


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak  Lovely hair!



Thanks!


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak 
Beautiful. My hair looks just like yours.


----------



## divachyk

I'm out of state with my husband as he undergoes cancer treatment. (prayers are appreciated) We did not know anyone when we arrived but God has blessed us with the opportunity to connect with my cousin's in-laws. They have been so kind to us. When dh is released from the hospital and things settle down a bit, one of the ladies will be taking me to the hair salon.  I'm pretty sure I will big chop. I was hoping my big chop would be more of a magical experience but that's not the case. Besides, hair is the least of my worry so I want to minimize my "need to do my hair" time as much as possible.


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> I'm out of state with my husband as he undergoes cancer treatment. (prayers are appreciated) We did not know anyone when we arrived but God has blessed us with opportunity to connect with my cousin's in-laws. They have been so kind to us. When dh is released from the hospital and things settle down a bit, one of the ladies will be taking me to the hair salon.  I'm pretty sure I will big chop. I was hoping my big chop would be more of a magical experience but that's not the case. Besides, hair is the least of my worry so I want to minimize my "need to do my hair" time as much as possible.


Keeping you and your husband in my prayers


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> @rileypak
> Beautiful. My hair looks just like yours.



Thanks!


----------



## Missjaxon

divachyk said:


> I'm out of state with my husband as he undergoes cancer treatment. (prayers are appreciated) We did not know anyone when we arrived but God has blessed us with the opportunity to connect with my cousin's in-laws. They have been so kind to us. When dh is released from the hospital and things settle down a bit, one of the ladies will be taking me to the hair salon.  I'm pretty sure I will big chop. I was hoping my big chop would be more of a magical experience but that's not the case. Besides, hair is the least of my worry so I want to minimize my "need to do my hair" time as much as possible.



@divachyk 

I know it's hard for you and I can't begin to understand what you are going through. I am praying for you, your husband and your family. Sending healing, strength, prayer, power and support you way


----------



## Missjaxon

@rileypak 
Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> Soooo I tried a braidout which was my go to style on texlaxed hair and I don't like it. I'm not sure if it's because I didn't use enough product or of it's because most of my hair is natural. But it has no movement. When I turn my head my hair just stays stiff. I'll try again next weekend with more product and see if I like it better.
> 
> Is it possible to have bouncy natural hair? ( I know it's possible when it's straightened, but what about when it's not?)
> 
> 
> ETA maybe the problem is that I washed with shampoo. Maybe my hair is too dry to be bouncy.


Yes it is possible to have bouncy natural hair. Mine is bouncy when done but only when set right. If I don't have enough product it's fluffy undefined and doesn't move like my defined hair. 

Just keep trying and you'll find what works for your hair. I personally have to apply a nickle to quarter size of gel per section and comb it through before braiding. I use a regular comb instead of a wide tooth and never use a denman unless I want a ton of shrinkage. 

It's also bouncy in a wash and go but once again I need a good amout of product.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies! I love you and appreciate the prayers!


----------



## GettingKinky

BronxJazzy said:


> Yes it is possible to have bouncy natural hair. Mine is bouncy when done but only when set right. If I don't have enough product it's fluffy undefined and doesn't move like my defined hair.
> 
> Just keep trying and you'll find what works for your hair. I personally have to apply a nickle to quarter size of gel per section and comb it through before braiding. I use a regular comb instead of a wide tooth and never use a denman unless I want a ton of shrinkage.
> 
> It's also bouncy in a wash and go but once again I need a good amout of product.



Thanks @BronxJazzy how big is a section for you?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @BronxJazzy how big is a section for you?


I do medium sized sections for my braidouts. Here's a pic of my braids.


----------



## GettingKinky

@BronxJazzy 
Thanks! That's a lot is braids. I usually only do 2-4. Maybe I should try more now that my hair is natural.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> @BronxJazzy
> Thanks! That's a lot is braids. I usually only do 2-4. Maybe I should try more now that my hair is natural.


I most def needed more braids when natural as opposed to when relaxed. 2-4 wouldn't look as defined as I would like. Try more braids and putting a good amount of gel on each section. I'm almost pos your hair will be flowy and bouncy by doing that.


----------



## GettingKinky

BronxJazzy said:


> I most def needed more braids when natural as opposed to when relaxed. 2-4 wouldn't look as defined as I would like. Try more braids and putting a good amount of gel on each section. I'm almost pos your hair will be flowy and bouncy by doing that.



I never used gel on my braidouts before, just moisturizer or conditioner. Do you think the gel is important?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I never used gel on my braidouts before, just moisturizer or conditioner. Do you think the gel is important?


In my opinion it's very important. My hair doesn't hold the style without gel. It would be a umdefined fluffy mess instead of the defined bouncy curls that gel gives me.

I don't know if a curl defining pudding or something like that would work or not because I've never tried it but imo you need something with hold.

I use a lighter gel than I would use for a wash and go though. I find the herbal essence totally twisted gel is perfect for my braidouts because it has more of a med hold which I like.

I've seen others use eco styler. I've never tried it on my braidouts though so I can't vouch for it.

here it is without gel



here it is with gel


----------



## futureapl

@divachyk your husband will definitely be in my prayers


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @BronxJazzy i have aloe Vera gel. I'll try it this weekend.

How long does your braidout last? What do you do at night to preserve it?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @BronxJazzy i have aloe Vera gel. I'll try it this weekend.
> 
> How long does your braidout last? What do you do at night to preserve it?


I've tried aloe vera gel and it didn't work for me but that doesn't mean it won't work for you. I say give it a shot and if it doesn't come out the way you want try a heavier gel.

My braidouts usually last 3 days at least. I just pineapple at night and in the am coax it into shape with my hands. It also stretches as the days go on which I love.


----------



## AgeinATL

@divachyk 

Praying for your husband...and for you. Hang in there and know that you guys are in our thoughts and prayers sis.


----------



## divachyk

TY @AgeinATL @futureapl


----------



## GettingKinky

Why are my roots so straight-ish?  Is it because I always wear my hair pulled back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MiaMia111 

FYI -----You might get some good tips here.


----------



## divachyk

I did it! It's in no particular style because I just snipped here and snipped there until all relaxed hair was gone. So sections is shorter than the other. I will get it shaped down the road. I still have teeny weeny straight ends to snip that I missed because I was being conservative with where I cut at the line of demarcation. My puff felt so heavy when I was done cutting my hair. I thought my hair would feel lighter. I'm washing my hair now so I'm not done but will post pics later.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I did it! It's in no particular style because I just snipped here and snipped there until all relaxed hair was gone. So sections is shorter than the other. I will get it shaped down the road. I still have teeny weeny straight ends to snip that I missed because I was being conservative with where I cut at the line of demarcation. My puff felt so heavy when I was done cutting my hair. I thought my hair would feel lighter. I'm washing my hair now so I'm not done but will post pics later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## flyygirlll2

Yaaaaaaaas @divachyk


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Coilystep

Congratulations @divachyk can't wait to see


----------



## MiaMia111

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MiaMia111
> 
> FYI -----You might get some good tips here.


Thanks!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @divachyk


----------



## GettingKinky

Yesterday I reached 27 months post. I hope I'm doing the right thing...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@GettingKinky Congrats on reaching 27 months post! I'm 1 month post BC and still learning how to deal with this hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think because I always wear my hair in a bun or ponytail I haven't really embraced my natural texture. I don't know what magical changes I think are going to happen in 9 months when all my texlaxed ends are gone. I have visions of a bouncy, swingy wash n go, but I don't think that's realistic. I need to adjust my expectations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GettingKinky said:


> *Yesterday I reached 27 months post. I hope I'm doing the right thing...*



@GettingKinky



I am so proud of you.  Happy Growing! 

You'll "chop" when it's the right thing for you!


----------



## GettingKinky

I had another 2 inches trimmed off this week. In a few weeks after I wash, I'll see how much texlaxed hair I have left. I would guess 3-4 inches.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@GettingKinky Looks beautiful.


----------



## GettingKinky

flyygirlll2 said:


> @GettingKinky Looks beautiful.



Thanks.  If once I'm fully natural, if  I can't figure the wash n go, I may become a straight hair natural. But then I have to figure out the workout thing. Once it's flatironed, my hair will stay straight until I wash it, but as soon as I workout my roots revert and then my hair looks "wiggy"


----------



## divachyk

I just realized, I never posted a pic.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Coilystep

@divachyk your hair is gorgeous congratulations


----------



## Guinan

divachyk said:


> I just realized, I never posted a pic.
> 
> View attachment 374621



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had no idea you had BCed all ready!!! I don't know how I missed that post. How do you plan on wearing your hair?

Your curls are lovely


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Congrats! Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GettingKinky 
 Beautiful.  Great Progress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Congrats on taking that final step.Nice Coils.


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair looks great @divachyk and it looks really long. 

I LOVE it!!!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies!! 

@GettingKinky, looking good, girl!


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk work it!


----------



## rileypak

@GettingKinky
Wow!


----------



## GettingKinky

@sunnieb are you still thinking about transitioning?


----------



## sunnieb

GettingKinky said:


> @sunnieb are you still thinking about transitioning?



Nope!


----------



## GettingKinky

sunnieb said:


> Nope!



What made you change your mind?


----------



## sunnieb

GettingKinky said:


> What made you change your mind?



Nothing specific really.  I stretch so long that I kind of get to see what it would feel like if I transitioned.  

I'd miss my straight hair after fresh relaxer.  I'm going to try stretching with great though.  Who knows?  Maybe I'll end up turning a long stretch into a transition one day.


----------



## divachyk

My wash days are so much easier and quicker. What took me so long to remove the relaxed hair. Even when fully relaxed, my wash days were so much longer since my hair tangled so badly. My hair no longer tangles badly, thank goodness. And, I no longer have to pre-wash detangle because shower detangling is a breeze.


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> My wash days are so much easier and quicker. What took me so long to remove the relaxed hair. Even when fully relaxed, my wash days were so much longer since my hair tangled so badly. My hair no longer tangles badly, thank goodness. And, I no longer have to pre-wash detangle because shower detangling is a breeze.


This the exact thing I experienced. My hair is easy to detangle now.


----------



## divachyk

stephanie75miller said:


> This the exact thing I experienced. My hair is easy to detangle now.


And, I have yet to find a product my natural hair doesn't like.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair after getting it straightened and cut 2 weeks ago. I still have about 3.5 inches of relaxed ends left. Sigh....


----------



## sarumoki

@divachyk Your hair is beautiful! Have you noticed any changes in your porosity since going natural?


----------



## kim1006

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @BronxJazzy i have aloe Vera gel. I'll try it this weekend.
> 
> How long does your braidout last? What do you do at night to preserve it?


My braid out usually lasts about a week.  However, sometimes I will wash after 3 days and do a different style.  Anyway when I wear a braid out, I re-twist my hair every night  into Ceily Braids and add my oil mixture.   Back when I had  my braids out done at the salon, somehow I made them last 2 weeks and did not re-twist.  Now that I do my own hair, I don't leave them in as long.


----------



## divachyk

@sarumoki, Komaza said I was never low porosity, I have normal to high porosity. I really felt like my hair behaved like low porosity though. However, I stopped struggling with my hair in general after my hair analysis. I shampoo every wash day now and use protein as needed. Those two simple things changed the health of my hair tremendously.


----------



## divachyk

I trimmed some more ends. Trimming is addicting. Never thought I'd say that. I still have a few more relaxed ends left from where I was too conservative when I big chopped. I'm ready to get my hair shaped up but I haven't figured out what style I want. I'm unsure if I want to shape it in a bob or get some really cute cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I only have straight ends in the front. I was so tempted to chop them off this morning after I washed. But they are at least 4" long.


----------



## AgeinATL

Bumping to see if there are any new transitioners. Anyone planning an upcoming BC to start the new year?

@IDareT'sHair how's your transition going?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL 

Great!  Steadily snipping away I'm basically fully natural.  I am 26 months Post.

I need to do a little trim.  I was about to ask if any one does the Lun-ar Calendar?

@divachyk @rileypak @AgeinATL @GettingKinky 

I was wondering what those dates were?


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> Great!  Steadily snipping away I'm basically fully natural.  I am 26 months Post.
> 
> I need to do a little trim.  I was about to ask if any one does the Lun-ar Calendar?
> 
> I was wondering what those dates were?



WOW! Great job!

I have heard about trimming on the lunar calendar cycle, but I have never tried it. I found this:

Spring Equinox March 21-22-23
Summer Solstice June 20-21-22
Fall Equinox September 22-23-24
Winter Solstice December 19-20-21

HTH! Will you post pictures of your curls and coils when you BC?


----------



## GGsKin

@Prettymetty posted this in the trim/ dust check-in thread.


----------



## GettingKinky

AgeinATL said:


> Bumping to see if there are any new transitioners. Anyone planning an upcoming BC to start the new year?
> 
> @IDareT'sHair how's your transition going?




I'm still trudging along. I plan to be fully natural by June. Then I can start a new adventure and learn how to wear my hair out instead of always in a ponytail.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm not really familiar with the Lunar Calendar in regards to hair, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, thank you for the tag. I will incorporate it for 2017. I can remember my great-grandmother believing in this rest her beautiful soul. She used a Farmers Almanac if memory serves correct. I know some people like to joke the idea but if it was good enough for my great-grandmother, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AbsyBlvd
This is exactly what I needed to know!

Thanks Chica.

So, there's one for every Season?


----------



## mz.rae

Transitioning again, I'm going into my 7th month since my last relaxer. I don't plan on transitioning for as long as I did last time (a year in a half). I have my hair cut into a short haircut so its not going to take as long to grow out the relaxed ends.


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> This is exactly what I needed to know!
> 
> Thanks Chica.
> 
> So, there's one for every Season?



Glad my copy and pasting helped. As for the seasons- I think so. There is one for every month I believe.


----------



## PlainJane

I'm fully natural now


----------



## Coilystep

PlainJane said:


> I'm fully natural now


Congratulations pics please


----------



## rileypak

PlainJane said:


> I'm fully natural now


----------



## flyygirlll2

@PlainJane Congrats on your BC!


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats!!! @PlainJane


----------



## divachyk

Awesome, congrats @PlainJane!


----------



## mzhotniz86

Hey yall! Im going to be starting my natural hair journey. I texlaxed this past weekend & it was bad. I suffered major damage. My last 3 re touches have been breaking & thinning my hair, so its time for a change. I had 6 months worth of new growth before i texlaxed, so i was able to see what my texture would look like. Im a 4b / 4c. I will be letting this relaxed hair grow out & transitioning. Thanks so much for this thread because i will need all the inspiration& advice i can get.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome!! @mzhotniz86 
How long do you think you'll transition for?  I'm trying to make it to June, but every wash day the temptation to cut of these last ~4 inches gets stronger.


----------



## mzhotniz86

GettingKinky said:


> Welcome!! @mzhotniz86
> How long do you think you'll transition for?  I'm trying to make it to June, but every wash day the temptation to cut of these last ~4 inches gets stronger.



Cut them ! Lol nah just playing you'll probably be just fine waiting til june.
I want to transition for a year at least & clip my ends. Im about to cut my relaxed hair into a shorter bob tonight so i can start fresh.


----------



## GettingKinky

I dreamt that my stylist wanted to cut off my relaxed ends. She kept trying to convince me that they weren't that long and I should just let them go.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky, maybe that's a sign that it's time. j/k...not really.  My husband's health was the reason I cut mine. I just couldn't be bothered with one more stressor. Best decision ever. I haven't looked back. You have wonderful length so you won't be style challenged.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @GettingKinky, maybe that's a sign that it's time. j/k...not really.  My husband's health was the reason I cut mine. I just couldn't be bothered with one more stressor. Best decision ever. I haven't looked back. You have wonderful length so you won't be style challenged.



I think I am getting tired of the relaxed ends. The strange thing is I have more straight ends on the left side than on the right. I think my texlaxes must not have been that uniform. 

But I'm still going to try and hold out until June


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky, I could see that my hair wasn't uniformed either during my transition. One side had a bunch of straight strands and the other had wavy strands. 

I've also learned a lot about my hair since being natural. My back has a looser curl pattern than the sides. My back is like arm pit length and my sides range from chin to shoulder length.


----------



## Saludable84

GettingKinky said:


> I think I am getting tired of the relaxed ends. The strange thing is I have more straight ends on the left side than on the right. I think my texlaxes must not have been that uniform.
> 
> But I'm still going to try and hold out until June



How long has it been now? I remember I tried to wait for 3 years to cut and I didn't make it 

I couldn't deal with the hair and a 2yr old. Something had to go and it wasn't the 2yr old.


----------



## GettingKinky

Saludable84 said:


> How long has it been now? I remember I tried to wait for 3 years to cut and I didn't make it
> 
> I couldn't deal with the hair and a 2yr old. Something had to go and it wasn't the 2yr old.



It's been 2.5 years. I don't have any kids to deal with so I think I can last another 6 months.


----------



## Saludable84

GettingKinky said:


> It's been 2.5 years. I don't have any kids to deal with so I think I can last another 6 months.


You try trimming little at a time?


----------



## GettingKinky

Saludable84 said:


> You try trimming little at a time?



That's the plan. Around an inch a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mzhotniz86 
Welcome and we're all here for you to help you get to the other side of Healthy!


----------



## divachyk

I have a consultation with a Ouidad trained stylist and a Deva Chan trained stylist. I wish I could find a stylist that's trained to do both so that s/he could make the best decision about my hair. I'll just gather the facts from both and decide from there.

I know someone that did the Ouidad and love it. Her curl pattern looked tight in person but her photos post Ouidad tell a different story. Seems like the Deva cut is preferred by those with tighter curls.

Anyone know much about these cuts?


----------



## DST1913

Im new to this thread. In February it will be 1 yr since my last relaxer. ( why did typing that make me feel like I was at an AA meeting) lol

My plan is to transition for 3 years. I don't have the heart to cut off my straight ends. Maintaining the two textures doesn't bother me at all it's been easy for me. I think what is going to be hard is that I'm anxious to see what it looks like when it's fully natural. But I know I will never do a BC. Have a hard enough time with trims. Right now it's between collar bone and armpit length


----------



## divachyk

@Judgement1 Welcome to our AA meeting. j/k Wishing you the best on your transition. I transitioned for a little over 2 years before cutting my relaxed hair.


----------



## DST1913

divachyk said:


> @Judgement1 Welcome to our AA meeting. j/k Wishing you the best on your transition. I transitioned for a little over 2 years before cutting my relaxed hair.



how much of your ends were relaxed before you cut? Did you do trims? I don't even want to trim. lol


----------



## Daina

@Judgement1, I never BC'd either going all in was just never for me. I transitioned over 4 years and trimmed only 2/3 times per year. Now I lived in Colorado at the time I transitioned which made it a lot easier as there is no humidity there. It's definitely doable but will require patience and being gentle as you manipulate the 2 textures.


----------



## DST1913

Daina said:


> @Judgement1, I never BC'd either going all in was just never for me. I transitioned over 4 years and trimmed only 2/3 times per year. Now I lived in Colorado at the time I transitioned which made it a lot easier as there is no humidity there. It's definitely doable but will require patience and being gentle as you manipulate the 2 textures.



Wow 4 yrs. That will probably be me I'm sure of it.  the transition is so easy to me. Like I said the 2 textures don't bother me at all. In the summer I wore braids so I never had to deal with humidity and now I mostly wear bantu knot outs or goddess braids. I just need to get some versatility with my styles as my bf hates the knot outs because it makes my hair look short. lol but other than that I think I can do this for the long haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Judgement1
roughly 2 yr transitioner here!  Slowly snipped off relaxed hair.

Welcome!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Judgement1 I'm 2.5 yeas into a 3 year transition. Right now my hair is about BSL and I have around 4 inches of straight ends. I haven't had much trouble managing the 2 textures probably because I texlaxed for years before deciding to go natural. I am getting really anxious to see my hair fully natural, butI'm pretty sure I can make it until June.  

Happy transitioning!


----------



## divachyk

@Judgement1, here's an idea of what was going on with my hair before I chopped. I trimmed to keep the ends healthy as I transitioned.


----------



## DST1913

divachyk said:


> @Judgement1, here's an idea of what was going on with my hair before I chopped. I trimmed to keep the ends healthy as I transitioned.



I loved this!  I hope to get this courage one day.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## divachyk

Judgement1 said:


> I loved this!  I hope to get this courage one day.  Thanks for sharing



You will know when it's time. I envisioned transitioning by growing, cutting, growing and cutting some more. I didn't have a time period in mind. I just wanted to long term transition and not cut my hair until I had enough hair to style. I was so happy to remove the relaxed hair. Wash days are so much easier.


----------



## reallynow

I'm really considering transitioning.  I've only been relaxed again for 3 years but I'm over it.  My transition was so easy last time but for some reason I feel like this time around it may be more difficult.  Decisions, decisions! Let me go back and read to get some inspiration.  LOL


----------



## Saludable84

@Judgement1 I transitioned for almost 3 years before finally cutting all the relaxed ends off. I cut off about 6" in August 2015 to lessen styling time and then Feb 2016 to get a sense of the shorter hair and finally chopped the rest July 2016. If your not wearing the hair out, it should be much easier.


----------



## divachyk

reallynow said:


> I'm really considering transitioning.  I've only been relaxed again for 3 years but I'm over it.  *My transition was so easy last time but for some reason I feel like this time around it may be more difficult.  *Decisions, decisions! Let me go back and read to get some inspiration.  LOL



Why so?


----------



## reallynow

divachyk said:


> Why so?


I had much more time to devote to my hair and a great stylist at the time.  She was all about getting me through my transition with healthy hair.  I saw her monthly and in between I would literally do my wash day routine, put my hair in 4-6 braids and wear braid outs and buns.  That stylist is no longer in the area and my new stylist is great but he is very expensive.  Going back to long wash days is already making me anxious.  LOL 
My relaxed hair is different this time around so my natural hair may be different as well.  We'll see.


----------



## divachyk

reallynow said:


> I had much more time to devote to my hair and a great stylist at the time.  She was all about getting me through my transition with healthy hair.  I saw her monthly and in between I would literally do my wash day routine, put my hair in 4-6 braids and wear braid outs and buns.  That stylist is no longer in the area and my new stylist is great but he is very expensive.  Going back to long wash days is already making me anxious.  LOL
> My relaxed hair is different this time around so my natural hair may be different as well.  We'll see.



We're here for you to help you through this. Just don't give up without a fight. It's rewarding in the end. Makes the long, frustrating wash days worth it.


----------



## reallynow

Thank you so much @divachyk .


----------



## lavaflow99

2 years since last relaxer today!!  

The transition has been going so smoothly.  Using weaves for most of the transition with 1-2 month breaks between.  I am liking what I am seeing and excited to see my final texture.  

Right now I am weave free and wash days are pretty easy.  I keep it up in a bun and only comb/manipulate on wash days.  The challenge is going to be keeping it soft.  After it dries (I wet bun) and it feels so dry!  I want to give hair butters a try to see if it helps me retain more moisture.

I was going for 3 years transition but will reassess in 6 months.  I probably have 70% natural/30% relaxed hair I think.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk @AgeinATL we were exchanging a little while back about protein usage. I'm currently at 2 months. I'm doing strand tests the day before wash day to assess.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> @divachyk @AgeinATL we were exchanging a little while back about protein usage. I'm currently at 2 months. I'm doing strand tests the day before wash day to assess.



I do one every 6 to 8 weeks. I do the same thing on wash day. My natural hair just doesn't need a strong protein very often. My bottle of komaza protein will last me a long time.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

deediamante said:


> 2 years since last relaxer today!!
> 
> The transition has been going so smoothly.  Using weaves for most of the transition with 1-2 month breaks between.  I am liking what I am seeing and excited to see my final texture.
> 
> Right now I am weave free and wash days are pretty easy.  I keep it up in a bun and only comb/manipulate on wash days.  The challenge is going to be keeping it soft.  After it dries (I wet bun) and it feels so dry!  I want to give hair butters a try to see if it helps me retain more moisture.
> 
> I was going for 3 years transition but will reassess in 6 months.  I probably have 70% natural/30% relaxed hair I think.



Congrats... 2 yrs is quite a feat.. I was only able to go 19 months but luckily it was enough for me to have a good length. If you don't make it 3 yrs I'm sure you will still have a nice length to work with so don't worry too much but go as long as you can.

My natural hair was pretty dry in the beg as well and hemp seed butter really helped me retain moisture. My hair didn't like oils very much. Also if after trying butters you find it's still dry try changing shampoos. That was another cause of dryness for me. My relaxed hair didn't mind reg shampoo but natural hair hated it.


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> I do one every 6 to 8 weeks. I do the same thing on wash day. My natural hair just doesn't need a strong protein very often. My bottle of komaza protein will last me a long time.



My bottle will last me a year and I had the nerve to purchase a backup


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84 @AgeinATL, likewise - my natural hair doesn't need protein nearly as much. I might use protein every two months or so and even then, I don't feel like my hair needs it. I do it just 'cause.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84 @AgeinATL, likewise - my natural hair doesn't need protein nearly as much. I might use protein every two months or so and even then, I don't feel like my hair needs it. I do it just 'cause.



Because I'm LP and my hair is subject to moisture overload, I just do it anyway. It's not broken, so I'm not fixing it. I'll probably pull out the protein in a couple weeks.


----------



## lavaflow99

BronxJazzy said:


> Congrats... 2 yrs is quite a feat.. I was only able to go 19 months but luckily it was enough for me to have a good length. If you don't make it 3 yrs I'm sure you will still have a nice length to work with so don't worry too much but go as long as you can.
> 
> My natural hair was pretty dry in the beg as well and hemp seed butter really helped me retain moisture. My hair didn't like oils very much. Also if after trying butters you find it's still dry try changing shampoos. That was another cause of dryness for me. My relaxed hair didn't mind reg shampoo but natural hair hated it.



Thanks!

And thanks for the recommendation of hemp seed butter.  Can I find in stores or is it only online?  I did see some brands on Amazon.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

deediamante said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And thanks for the recommendation of hemp seed butter.  Can I find in stores or is it only online?  I did see some brands on Amazon.


I've only ever been able to find it online. I get mine from Amazon. I get it from a seller named Dr. Adorable but I think you can get it from anyone. It should be soft and yellow in color. Use it after moisturizing to seal. 

I almost forgot to say don't get the one that you can eat. It should be specifically for hair and body.


----------



## lavaflow99

I washed my hair and lost so little hair!!  It seems like the less relaxed hair I have, the more manageable my hair is.

I did a mini trim last week and took off about an 1 inch.  So think I may be 80% natural/20% relaxed ends.  I will take pic at my next wash day and post.


----------



## AgeinATL

deediamante said:


> I washed my hair and lost so little hair!!  *It seems like the less relaxed hair I have, the more manageable my hair is*.
> 
> I did a mini trim last week and took off about an 1 inch.  So think I may be 80% natural/20% relaxed ends.  I will take pic at my next wash day and post.



I found this to be true as well. That is why I say that if people can get over that hump (when the amount of  natural hair officially surpasses the amount of relaxed hair), the transition gets easier. Good luck with the rest of your transition!


----------



## JessieLeleB

Hey ladies I'm new to this thread... when I first joined I went natural for 2 years bald went APL then put heat on it and lost my curls so I relaxed my hair and then decided after 1.5 to go back natural so Dec '15 was my last perm I plan on BC this Dec at my 2 year mark... YaY!!!


----------



## lavaflow99

I have decided that I will reassess my hair length in about 5 months and if I like the amount of new growth then I will get rid of my remaining relaxed ends.  I will be 2.5 years post at that time.  If not, then I will weave back up and then definitely get rid of the remaining relaxed ends at the 3 year back.  That's my final answer


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 4 months away from the 3 year mark. I really want to chop. I'm not sure why I'm making  myself wait for this magical 3 years.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I'm 4 months away from the 3 year mark. I really want to chop. I'm not sure why I'm making  myself wait for this magical 3 years.


If you're ready to chop chop. Even if you don't make it all the way to a full three years you've made it a long way.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm ready, but once I set a goal for myself I have a really hard time making myself change my plans.


----------



## reallynow

2+ years is amazing!  My first transition my goal was 2 years but at the 18 month mark I sat in my stylist chair and told her to cut the ends off.  I was tired at that point and wanted to play in my fully natural hair.  I'm only 6 months in to this of 2 year transition and I'm ready to chop now.  LOL


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

I'm eight months into my transition and my magical year is two years and then I'll chop off the relaxed ends. Until then I'm passed the point where my NG is manageable . So, I'll just stick to weaves , braids , and wigs .That NG was downright disrespectful after I took my crochet braids out . I couldn't get it to lay flat so I could bun it .


----------



## Daina

TaurusGirl2001 said:


> I'm eight months into my transition and my magical year is two years and then I'll chop off the relaxed ends. Until then I'm passed the point where my NG is manageable . So, I'll just stick to weaves , braids , and wigs .That NG was downright disrespectful after I took my crochet braids out . I couldn't get it to lay flat so I could bun it .



Hang in there, you're at that point where NG will act a fool but you've come so far...you will get to the other side!


----------



## mz.rae

9 months post going into 10 months. I can honestly say transitioning with a short hair cut is more challenging than when I transitioned with long hair. At least with long hair I could put it in a bun, do a braid out, something. With this short hair it only looks right flat ironed.


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

Daina said:


> Hang in there, you're at that point where NG will act a fool but you've come so far...you will get to the other side!


Thanks


----------



## lavaflow99

I did a twist out (first time ever) and my relaxed ends didn't want to play nice at all.  #epicfail

The weave may be calling my name sooner than later.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just had another ~2 inches trimmed off. I think I'm pretty close to being fully natural but I won't know until I wash my hair. 

It feels short. :-(


----------



## divachyk

Natural hair has been wonderful for me with everything we have been going through medically. I can neglect my hair for days or even weeks without any major issues. Transitioning hair and/or relaxed hair would never let that happen. 

I had a professional hair cut and wash and go several weeks ago and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
And You Rockin' it too Gurl!  

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> And You Rockin' it too Gurl!
> 
> Glad it worked out for you.



Thank you so much T!!!


----------



## kim1006

I am 8 months into my transition and have had no problems so far.  I use curlformers to style my hair most of the time.  Recently, I discovered Cantu Argan Oil Leave In Hair Repair, which gives me great definition.  My hair is really soft and wavy after using.  I have also been going to the salon to get it styled professionally.   This is great in the winter but during the summer, I intend to do it myself with no salon visits.  I am going to learn how to install flexirods and wear nice buns, pony tails, etc.


----------



## divachyk

kim1006 said:


> I am 8 months into my transition and have had no problems so far.  I use curlformers to style my hair most of the time.  Recently, I discovered Cantu Argan Oil Leave In Hair Repair, which gives me great definition.  My hair is really soft and wavy after using.  I have also been going to the salon to get it styled professionally also.  This great in the winter but during the summer, I intend to do it myself with no salon visits.  I am going to learn how to install flexirods and wear nice buns, pony tails, etc.



How does your stylist style your hair - what products does she use? How does she blend to the two textures?


----------



## kim1006

divachyk said:


> How does your stylist style your hair - what products does she use? How does she blend to the two textures?



I am not sure what products she uses.  However, she roller sets my hair.  You  cannot tell it is different textures.


----------



## divachyk

kim1006 said:


> I am not sure what products she uses.  However, she roller sets my hair.  You  cannot tell it is different textures.


That's skill because my natural hair was always evident unless it was flat ironed.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just washed my hair for the first time after having it straightened and trimmed 2 weeks ago. I STILL have straight ends in the front. It seems like they never get any shorter. I'm starting to wonder if my curl pattern in the front is just really loose. 

33 months down 3 to go.


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> I just washed my hair for the first time after having it straightened and trimmed 2 weeks ago. I STILL have straight ends in the front. It seems like they never get any shorter. I'm starting to wonder if my curl pattern in the front is just really loose.
> 
> 33 months down 3 to go.



That could be. My nape had me confused at first. As it turns out, it's just a looser curl pattern.


----------



## DST1913

I havent checked in, in awhile. I am now 1yr and 1 mo post relaxer. The more new growth I get the easier it is to manage. Once I found the right products it all fell into place. SM raw shea butter shampoo, Olive oil and Oyin hair dew have been game changers for me. I have mostly been wearing crotchet braids, goddess braids and box braids 

I started out collar bone and it's now grazing APL If I cut the relaxed ends I would be neck length. Im ready to cut but my bf who has been really patient with this transition would not like it at all. He said he was ok with me going natural as long as I don't cut into a TWA or stop wearing deodorant. Lol... I know we should do things for ourselves but I do consider his feelings. I hate when he cuts his beard off so he doesnt do it even though he likes no facial hair.  So I said this is the least I could do.


----------



## Saludable84

DST1913 said:


> I havent checked in, in awhile. I am now 1yr and 1 mo post relaxer. The more new growth I get the easier it is to manage. Once I found the right products it all fell into place. SM raw shea butter shampoo, Olive oil and Oyin hair dew have been game changers for me. I have mostly been wearing crotchet braids, goddess braids and box braids
> 
> I started out collar bone and it's now grazing APL If I cut the relaxed ends I would be neck length. Im ready to cut but my bf who has been really patient with this transition would not like it at all. He said he was ok with me going natural as long as I don't cut into a TWA or stop wearing deodorant. Lol... I know we should do things for ourselves but I do consider his feelings. I hate when he cuts his beard off so he doesnt do it even though he likes no facial hair.  So I said this is the least I could do.



You have to do what works for you. 

If it's manageable, don't cut. Honestly, neck length is manageable. You should still be able to get a ponytail from that. When I chopped, my hair was neck length (natural, not straight). It still worked out ok. 

I will add; I throw a tantrum when DH cuts his beard so I totally understand.


----------



## DST1913

Saludable84 said:


> You have to do what works for you.
> 
> If it's manageable, don't cut. Honestly, neck length is manageable. You should still be able to get a ponytail from that. When I chopped, my hair was neck length (natural, not straight). It still worked out ok.
> 
> I will add; I throw a tantrum when DH cuts his beard so I totally understand.


Yea I pulled it up and have a short ponytail. If we broke up tomorrow these ends would be gone the very next day. and the no beard makes him look 12. No Bueno


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> You have to do what works for you.
> 
> If it's manageable, don't cut. Honestly, neck length is manageable. You should still be able to get a ponytail from that. When I chopped, my hair was neck length (natural, not straight). It still worked out ok.
> 
> I will add; *I throw a tantrum when DH cuts his beard so I totally understand.*





DST1913 said:


> Yea I pulled it up and have a short ponytail. If we broke up tomorrow these ends would be gone the very next day. *and the no beard makes him look 12. No Bueno*


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I just washed my hair for the first time after having it straightened and trimmed 2 weeks ago. I STILL have straight ends in the front. It seems like they never get any shorter. I'm starting to wonder if my curl pattern in the front is just really loose.
> 
> 33 months down 3 to go.


Your hair in the front may just be a looser pattern.  My hair is looser in the front.  
Straightening and pulling it back may also loosen it as well. Congratulations on only having 3 months to go.


----------



## Proudpiscean

Congratulations to all the transitioners! Hang in there it's worth it.


----------



## divachyk

I've been having good wash days since getting my hair professionally cut.


----------



## reallynow

6 months post today.  So far so good.  Lots of buns, in fact I can't remember the last time I wore a different style.    I need a good trim so I'll look to do that in the next month or so.  6 months down, possibly 12 to go.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm attempting my first wash n go with random products I found laying around. My hair is still damp and it's already shrunk to NL. I think maybe my hair wasn't wet enough when I added products. Next time I'll get wetline gel and put it in while I'm still in the shower.


----------



## Coilystep

@GettingKinky try working in sections and shingling. You definitely need to keep trying also try different leave ins and gels. Also pair compatible products to avoid flakes. I have a lot of shrinkage but I don't mind it so much. You may want to try stretching wit blow dryer.


----------



## divachyk

@GettingKinky, I agree with @Coilystep, keep trying. Once you figure it out, it's the best thing since slide bread. I've tried several products but Camille Rose Curl Maker is the best product for my wash n go. I've tried it multiple ways but the best results are to layer it over my leave in and oil.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @Coilystep @divachyk

I'll try again next weekend. I've read lots of good stuff about wetline extreme gel.


----------



## Coilystep

Curl maker is is my favorite gel too. Wet line extreme didn't work well for my wash n go, but I love using it to do my poof and buns.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @Coilystep @divachyk
> 
> I'll try again next weekend. I've read lots of good stuff about wetline extreme gel.



I've seen mixed reviews about wetline. Some love it and some get terrible shrinkage with it. If you're looking for something cheap that will define and elongate your curls I would go with eco styler. If your hair's not protein sensitive it's awesome. 

My hair is sorta protein sensitive but I can still get away with using it if I up my moisture with deep conditioning with heat. If that's not enough do a moisturizing dc for a few hrs to overnight.

Super wet hair is a must for definition imo.

Last but not least try doing a final rinse with cool water. It really does make a difference.

When trying new combos remember to mix them on the back of your hand to see if they mesh well and try getting the smallest container of gel they have while you're experimenting so you don't waste money. And make sure you have fun while discovering what your hair can do. 

Don't forget to post pics when you get it all fig out.


----------



## GettingKinky

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @Coilystep @divachyk





BronxJazzy said:


> I've seen mixed reviews about wetline. Some love it and some get terrible shrinkage with it. If you're looking for something cheap that will define and elongate your curls I would go with eco styler. If your hair's not protein sensitive it's awesome.
> 
> My hair is sorta protein sensitive but I can still get away with using it if I up my moisture with deep conditioning with heat. If that's not enough do a moisturizing dc for a few hrs to overnight.
> 
> Super wet hair is a must for definition imo.
> 
> Last but not least try doing a final rinse with cool water. It really does make a difference.
> 
> When trying new combos remember to mix them on the back of your hand to see if they mesh well and try getting the smallest container of gel they have while you're experimenting so you don't waste money. And make sure you have fun while discovering what your hair can do.
> 
> Don't forget to post pics when you get it all fig out.



Thanks for all the great info!  Especially the one about mixing products on the back of my hand. I can't wait to start experimenting.


----------



## *Champion 8675*

*2 Year 1 month transitioning.  Rocking rollerset all winter. Rocking flat twist out this week. My first since last fall. *

*I deep condition every week. Hot oil treatment monthly. ACV on scalp...Monthly.  Going to try ACV with betonite clay, sweet almond oil tea tree oil next. *

*Easier to handle straight natural than re twisting every night. Going to get a trim in May. Start getting trims every 3 months now. Ends are in good condition. *


----------



## Saludable84

*Champion 8675* said:


> *2 Year 1 month transitioning.  Rocking rollerset all winter. Rocking flat twist out this week. My first since last fall. *
> 
> *I deep condition every week. Hot oil treatment monthly. ACV on scalp...Monthly.  Going to try ACV with betonite clay, sweet almond oil tea tree oil next. *
> 
> *Easier to handle straight natural than re twisting every night. Going to get a trim in May. Start getting trims every 3 months now. Ends are in good condition. *



If you do the bentonite make sure to use protein. That stuff strips the hair.


----------



## reallynow

How is everyone doing with their transition?  I'm looking forward to a good trim next month and I'm thinking my summer staple style will be a top knot.  8 months into a 12/18 month journey.


----------



## lavaflow99

Still going strong.  118 weeks today (2 years 5 months 2 weeks)!

Super easy now detangling/washing and with minimal breakage.  I have probably about 2-3 inches of relaxed hair and recently have been tempted to just get rid of it.  Is this how it starts? LOL

Styling is getting a bit boring as I do buns 99% of the time.  I tried a twist out once and my relaxed ends didn't want to play fair.  I did a roller set a couple of times too and though it turned out OK I didn't want to do too much manipulation and had more breakage than usual at wash day.  I am going to give a braid out a try next week.

Ultimate goal is completing my transition in January (3 year mark).  Let's see if I make it.  

ETA:   Got my weeks post wrong


----------



## Alma Petra

It's about 1 month since my last relaxer. I want to transition but I'm not sure how I will react once the natural roots start to really come in. We will see.


----------



## divachyk

I know my hair is growing at the same rate but I see my growth more as a natural than when I was relaxed and transitioning. My puff has consistently gotten longer and bigger. It's noticeable.


----------



## futureapl

One year and five months into my transition..the natural hair has taken over and I don't know how to style it.


----------



## reallynow

Sometimes a good trim will make everything better!!  I got more than a trim but it was necessary.  I love my stylist.  He got out a calendar so we could walk through appointments, dusting/trim schedules, home protein vs steam treatments and of course we looked at a possible date to cut off any remaining relaxer. He wants to aim for January, I'm still stuck on September (1 year) so we agreed to evaluate in Sept. and go from there.


----------



## GettingKinky

17 more days until I reach the 3 year mark.


----------



## Alma Petra

2 months here. My natural hair is really frizzy and rough


----------



## Coilystep

Alma Petra said:


> 2 months here. My natural hair is really frizzy and rough


Stick in there it will be worth it in the end. Your natural hair's potential will be hidden by your processed ends for a long time. How long do you plan to transition?


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> Stick in there it will be worth it in the end. Your natural hair's potential will be hidden by your processed ends for a long time. How long do you plan to transition?



I really hope so. I am thinking that I might be able to come across some products or techniques that could make my natural roots feel and behave better, but I haven't figured out where to start yet.

Regarding the duration of the transition, I really don't know, but I'm thinking of a very long transition because I am not yet ready to part with my length. I'm even subscribed to a few length challenges


----------



## Coilystep

@Alma Petra  I'm sure some of the long long term transitioners will be of some help.  I only transitioned for 19 months with the help of a stylist. I wore my hair in twisted and cornrowed updos. @GettingKinky may have some suggestions.


----------



## lavaflow99

GettingKinky said:


> 17 more days until I reach the 3 year mark.



Will you keep on trekking in transition land or will it be a wrap at the 3 year mark?


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> @Alma Petra  I'm sure some of the long long term transitioners will be of some help.  I only transitioned for 19 months with the help of a stylist. I wore my hair in twisted and cornrowed updos. @GettingKinky may have some suggestions.



You've had amazing results! Had you ever tried wash and gos while transitioning? What differences did you notice on your hair immediately before and after you did the chop?


----------



## Daina

Alma Petra said:


> I really hope so. I am thinking that I might be able to come across some products or techniques that could make my natural roots feel and behave better, but I haven't figured out where to start yet.
> 
> Regarding the duration of the transition, I really don't know, but I'm thinking of a very long transition because I am not yet ready to part with my length. I'm even subscribed to a few length challenges



@Alma Petra, I never big chopped per se when I first transitioned almost 10 years ago. I did deep trims which got rid of my relaxed ends in about 2 years. Keep in mind when I was relaxed I only got touch-ups 2 at most 3 times per year and I was never bone straight. When I decided to transition I hadn't had a touch-up in 9 months and had a decent portion of new growth and natural hair. I was also living in Colorado at the time where there is no humidity and that really made things easier for me. Braidouts and twistouts were my go-to styles. I was also a straight-haired natural for a number of years.


----------



## Coilystep

Alma Petra said:


> You've had amazing results! Had you ever tried wash and gos while transitioning? What differences did you notice on your hair immediately before and after you did the chop?


Thanks. I didn't wash n go until I was fully natural.  The further I got into my transition the easier it was to manage the natural part. The problem was the permed part it tangled something awful. Once I got the permed ends cut my hair was fine it took awhile to figure out what I was doing.


----------



## GettingKinky

deediamante said:


> Will you keep on trekking in transition land or will it be a wrap at the 3 year mark?



I'm going to cut the last few inches at the 3 year mark. I'm ready to try a wash n go


----------



## GettingKinky

Coilystep said:


> @Alma Petra  I'm sure some of the long long term transitioners will be of some help.  I only transitioned for 19 months with the help of a stylist. I wore my hair in twisted and cornrowed updos. @GettingKinky may have some suggestions.



I was really low maintenance during my transition. I always wear buns or ponytails. To get my edges to lay down I mist them with water and then layer on oil and DB transitioning creme and tie them down with a scarf.


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> Thanks. I didn't wash n go until I was fully natural.  The further I got into my transition the easier it was to manage the natural part. The problem was the permed part it tangled something awful. Once I got the permed ends cut my hair was fine it took awhile to figure out what I was doing.


My relaxed ends have the same problem. I remember that my natural hair was really easy to comb through with a narrow tooth comb even when dry. It's ironic.


----------



## divachyk

@Alma Petra, not trying to push my blog but I journaled about my long term transition. I transitioned for 27 months and removed the rest of my relaxed hair on Labor Day 2016. The longer you transition, the easier the natural hair will become and you might find, your relaxed hair will become the issue. Usually, tangling is the biggest issue. With natural hair, hydration is usually the biggest issue.


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

I cut the last few inches off . It was so liberating


----------



## rileypak

TaurusGirl2001 said:


> View attachment 401323 View attachment 401325 View attachment 401327 I cut the last few inches off . It was so liberating


----------



## lavaflow99

TaurusGirl2001 said:


> View attachment 401323 View attachment 401325 View attachment 401327 I cut the last few inches off . It was so liberating



Yippee!!  Congrats!!


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

deediamante said:


> Yippee!!  Congrats!!


Thank you .


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

rileypak said:


>


Thank you


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @TaurusGirl2001 

I just got to 3 years on Monday. Hopefully I have time this weekend to trim off the straight ends. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats @TaurusGirl2001
> 
> I just got to 3 years on Monday. Hopefully I have time this weekend to trim off the straight ends. I can't wait!!!


Congratulations on three years. You the real mvp. How many inches will you have to cut?


----------



## GettingKinky

Coilystep said:


> Congratulations on three years. You the real mvp. How many inches will you have to cut?



I think just 2-3 and only in the front. The back is already all natural.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I think just 2-3 and only in the front. The back is already all natural.


I'm so excited for you. Please be sure to post pictures. Do you have an idea of how you want to wear it?


----------



## GettingKinky

Coilystep said:


> I'm so excited for you. Please be sure to post pictures. Do you have an idea of how you want to wear it?



I want to learn to do wash n go, but I know that's a steep learning curve. And until I figure it out I can only do it on weekends so I'm sure it will be a long time before I perfect it.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I want to learn to do wash n go, but I know that's a steep learning curve. And until I figure it out I can only do it on weekends so I'm sure it will be a long time before I perfect it.


Wash n goes are my number one hair style.   Come to the fall / winter wash n go thread there is a wealth of knowledge there.


----------



## GettingKinky

After 3 years of transitioning I have to say that today was a bit anti-climatic. 

Since I was transitioning from texlax, the line of demarcation isn't that strong so it was hard to tell where to cut. 


And since I've been gradually trimming the last 3 years there want much to cut off. 

And my curl pattern in the front is so loose, I wish it matched the back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@GettingKinky Congrats! Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## Coilystep

Congratulations @GettingKinky it looks great. My hair in my bang area is looser and I have to fool with to make it match my other parts.


----------



## lavaflow99

Looking good @GettingKinky!!!


----------



## Saludable84

Congrats @GettingKinky i understand exactly what you mean because I felt the same way when I chopped. I actually thought I still had some texlaxed hair left and another e-sister on here told me to stop cutting. I also had some heat damage to my natural curls, so that made a difference but it's meh to me now. 

Eventually, you will dust and lightly trim, so if you have any doubt, they will disappear but for now, enjoy your hair. Your hair is really beautiful.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks ladies!!

I wore my hair in 2 puffs today and the shrinkage is unreal. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## divachyk

Your hair looks great @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

By the time my hair dried it was soooo much shorter in the back than the front.


----------



## reallynow

@GettingKinky  Congrats!  Your hair looks great!!


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> By the time my hair dried it was soooo much shorter in the back than the front.


Shrinkage means it's healthy.


----------



## GettingKinky

Coilystep said:


> Shrinkage means it's healthy.



That should make me feel better, but it doesn't. :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GettingKinky
Beautiful Sis.

Very Nice!


----------



## lavaflow99

The urge to trim away the remaining relaxed ends was strong after wash day today.  Not to do it today but do it sooner than I scheduled.  I had originally planned to do it at the 3 year mark (in January) but I don't think I will make it.  I have so few relaxed ends left in the back so I was thinking what is the point waiting for this arbitrary date of 3 years.  Now I need to decide when....

ETA:  I decided October will be the month.....for now.


----------



## Alma Petra

3 months, which means that if I big chop my hair will be 1.5 inches long (citing the figures for average hair growth)


----------



## BlessedXs2

Is there anyone still transitioning? I'm 12 months post and this is my 2nd try. Last time in 2014 I relaxed at this point because i was too overwhelmed (1st time mom.) This time it has really been a breeze but I am in uncharted territory so I'm a lil nervous. I will cut before I relax but I have no plans on chopping anytime soon. I am full bsl and pretty attached to my length. My go to style is a bun as I have 2 little ones now and by the time I finish washing and  detangling that's all I have the energy for.  I do have breakage in my crown (my relaxed hair not at the line of demarcation) so if anyone has any tips to stop that I'd really appreciate. I just did aphogee 2 step last week D.C. With aowc and cowashed later in the week so my hair feels great for the time being. Ok that's all I've got! Very excited to be back in this forum. No one understands the struggle and tells me to cut or relax.


----------



## MysTori

I'm transistioning....again. This is my third time, and I'll be 9 months post. I was doing okay the last time I transistioned but decided to relax my hair when I got sick (in/out of hospital, therapy) and was unable to care for/style my hair. Now that I've been home, I have been bunning. I only recently realized that it had been 7 months since I relaxed, so I decided to go ahead and transition again but without the big chop. I just started using my electric straightening comb (on very warm) to help with the new growth. This is helping with management tremendously. Wash/condition/grease/semi-straighten is the regimen and it's been working great. I'm actually excited this time around to work with my natural, especially now that it feels alot less like a chore than it did the first two times. Even when I'm all natural, I'm going to continue this regimen. I am prone to SSKs and this will help to minimize, if not eliminate, them.


----------



## MysTori

Checking in again. I've been reading through the past posts in this thread and another thread, and they've all been very helpful. I trimmed off the unhealthy ends and hair management/detangling has gotten even better. I washed, deep conditioned (2-Step Aphogee), lighted greased the strands and put into three ponytails with elastic bands. Then I put small flexirods on the ends (though I think I didn't need them). Thanks to only texlaxing, my hair is still thick and the ends curl up on their own except for the top of head where the pattern is looser.

Straigtening it last week seems to have helped also, but I'm going to try to only straighten it once per month now. I think I'll start taking pics next time/soon to post here.  Every t.ime I break down and texlax, I regret it. I'll get this natural thing right one day 

Come on ladies, breathe some life into this thread.


----------



## lavaflow99

Still going strong with my transition.  October will be the month when I trim any remaining relaxed ends.  I started thinking yesterday that maybe I'll bump it up to September  but I don't have enough free time (want to be home for a few days after the BC to play around with my new hair.....ain't trying to walking around looking all crazy ).


----------



## BlessedXs2

Hey y'all! Nothing much going on here. I'm actually trying to find a new hobby because I've been buying too many hair products then I have to try them then I cut small random pieces of hair then since I can't seem to define any of the curls I went to pulling from the root. Yes I snatched perfectly good hair from the root (like 3 or 4) to see my curl pattern. I've become obsessed with trying to see what my hair will look like. I've NEVER seen my natural hair and I can't wait. 
 I made a Shea butter mix that I love I've been using curly probverbs growth oil and when I can get to my scalp I'll use xcel 21. I'm really trying to get some length so hopefully I'll be comfortable chopping at 2 years. 
At the moment my hair is in a low bun with flat twist in the front. Boring but cute. I plan to flat iron and trim once it cools down here but I'm in the South so no telling when that'll be. After that I'll wear box braids for a while. 
My hair is still feeling really good from my last wash day. It's nice and fluffy and super stretched almost looks blow dried. I'll stretch this out for another 5 days or so and hope I can get the same results next wash.


----------



## AgeinATL

BlessedXs2 said:


> Is there anyone still transitioning? I'm 12 months post and this is my 2nd try. Last time in 2014 I relaxed at this point because i was too overwhelmed (1st time mom.) This time it has really been a breeze but I am in uncharted territory so I'm a lil nervous. I will cut before I relax but I have no plans on chopping anytime soon. I am full bsl and pretty attached to my length. *My go to style is a bun as I have 2 little ones now and by the time I finish washing and  detangling that's all I have the energy for.  I do have breakage in my crown* (my relaxed hair not at the line of demarcation) so if anyone has any tips to stop that I'd really appreciate. I just did aphogee 2 step last week D.C. With aowc and cowashed later in the week so my hair feels great for the time being. Ok that's all I've got! Very excited to be back in this forum. No one understands the struggle and tells me to cut or relax.



Make sure that your bun is not in the same place every time. The constant tension in the same spot can cause crown and nape breakage. Also, be sure that your crown is getting extra love when you moisturize/DC. Lastly, be careful with how you detangle that area. I JUST watched a really good video on it that may help.


Good luck with the rest of your transition!


----------



## BlessedXs2

Yes my bun has to be the problem. I've been wearing this same high bun for years rarely switching it up. I'm styled challenged so I really don't know what else to do besides moving it around. I MAY try braid outs and twist outs. I can do those and they don't look bad I'm just not used to wearing my hair out. Thank you for sharing the video. It's very informative and has scared me into TRYING to be more creative with my hair


----------



## lavaflow99

So.......circled October 3 as the day my remaining relaxed ends meet their fate onto the bathroom floor....


----------



## Alma Petra

I'm almost 6 months post-relaxer and i have about 2.5 inches. I big chopped the front of my hair (about 1/4th the hair) but the rest is still transitioning.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Tips on air drying?

I've been air drying in a bun I'm looking to reduce tension 
I've done braids but they take 20 years to dry and I don't like leaving the house like that
I haven't used heat to dry yet and don't want to start.... 
any tips would be appreciated or even a healthy hair compromise


----------



## BlessedXs2

deediamante said:


> So.......circled October 3 as the day my remaining relaxed ends meet their fate onto the bathroom floor....



The anticipation! The suspense! Good luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BlessedXs2 said:


> *Tips on air drying?
> 
> I've been air drying in a bun I'm looking to reduce tension
> I've done braids but they take 20 years to dry and I don't like leaving the house like that
> I haven't used heat to dry yet and don't want to start....
> any tips would be appreciated or even a healthy hair compromise*


@BlessedXs2 

Paging @Coilystep @Saludable84 @rileypak @AdoraAdora24 @Aggie @flyygirlll2

I'd like to know too.  I've been air drying lately as well.


----------



## Coilystep

BlessedXs2 said:


> Tips on air drying?
> 
> I've been air drying in a bun I'm looking to reduce tension
> I've done braids but they take 20 years to dry and I don't like leaving the house like that
> I haven't used heat to dry yet and don't want to start....
> any tips would be appreciated or even a healthy hair compromise


Air drying in twenty minutes is super fast. Have you tried drying under a hooded dryer?  What type of look are you going for? A braid out?  I spent my transition in cornrows and twist.


----------



## Coilystep

I was typing out a response @IDareT'sHair lol like minds this a like. I mostly air dry now but I will sit under my hooded dryer mostly in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Coilystep said:


> *I was typing out a response  lol like minds this a like. I mostly air dry now but I will sit under my hooded dryer mostly in the winter.*


@Coilystep 
You're the Best!  

You're my "Go To" on this subject.


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Coilystep
> You're the Best!
> 
> You're my "Go To" on this subject.


Aww I feel so special.


----------



## Alma Petra

Ladies who style their wash and goes soaking wet, does any of you blot the excess water afterwards? What do you use? Any tips for reducing frizz with blotting?


----------



## Coilystep

Alma Petra said:


> Ladies who style their wash and goes soaking wet, does any of you blot the excess water afterwards? What do you use? Any tips for reducing frizz with blotting?


I do not blot. I would think the extra friction would cause more frizz.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Coilystep said:


> I was typing out a response @IDareT'sHair lol like minds this a like. I mostly air dry now but I will sit under my hooded dryer mostly in the winter.



My hair takes 2/3 days to dry that's what I meant by 20 years lol I haven't tried under the dryer thought it might make my hair crunchy but I'll try that today


----------



## Saludable84

BlessedXs2 said:


> Tips on air drying?
> 
> I've been air drying in a bun I'm looking to reduce tension
> I've done braids but they take 20 years to dry and I don't like leaving the house like that
> I haven't used heat to dry yet and don't want to start....
> any tips would be appreciated or even a healthy hair compromise



I'm not against heat so if just a hooded dryer or even blowing on cool works, go for it. 

I normally get wash day out of the way on Saturday because I know it takes my hair a day at least to dry. I also do twist as braiding takes longer to dry. T-shirt or microfiber towel drying helps to reduce the amount of water still in my hair. Leave the twist uncovered. The smaller the twist, the longer to dry. Sealers affect drying time too, as heavy sealing causes my hair to take almost 2 days to dry, while gel does not.  

I've also noticed that after a protein or henna treatment, my hair dries fastest, likewise for the next wash day. After that, it's back to long drying.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Alma Petra said:


> I'm almost 6 months post-relaxer and i have about 2.5 inches. I big chopped the front of my hair (about 1/4th the hair) but the rest is still transitioning.



Interesting.  If I may ask, why did you BC just the front and not all of your hair?


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> I do not blot. I would think the extra friction would cause more frizz.


I felt so too but I was never brave enough to do it often enough to be able to judge objectively.
People talk about gentle ways and materials to blot. It can cut down on the drying time dramatically though.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Alma Petra said:


> Ladies who style their wash and goes soaking wet, does any of you blot the excess water afterwards? What do you use? Any tips for reducing frizz with blotting?



I do not blot.  If the amount of water is excessive to me once complete, I run a heavy sealant through my hair to help soak up the water.


----------



## Alma Petra

Bad&Bougee said:


> Interesting.  If I may ask, why did you BC just the front and not all of your hair?


I wanted to see what it would be like to be all natural now that I discovered that I have curly hair. Also my hair is very spongy. I wanted to see if the relaxed ends were contributing to this frizz and sponginess. What I found out is that most parts of my twa manage an acceptable level of clumping and definition now after I chopped but the very central area is still frizzy and less defined. I think that big chopping helps a lot with definition but some hair textures are just inherently frizzy. Something else might be needed to clump them that I'm still unaware of but so far no luck. Here is what it looks like now:

View media item 129405
View media item 129361


----------



## Alma Petra

Bad&Bougee said:


> I do not blot.  If the amount of water is excessive to me once complete, I run a heavy sealant through my hair to help soak up the water.



Really? For me the more heavily I seal, the more time it takes to diffuse dry. Gel is the worst ever in this regard. It can keep the water locked in forever. I could air dry in 3 days and I am high po!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Alma Petra said:


> I wanted to see what it would be like to be all natural now that I discovered that I have curly hair. Also my hair is very spongy. I wanted to see if the relaxed ends were contributing to this frizz and sponginess. What I found out is that most parts of my twa manage an acceptable level of clumping and definition now after I chopped but the very central area is still frizzy and less defined. I think that big chopping helps a lot with definition but some hair textures are just inherently frizzy. Something else might be needed to clump them that I'm still unaware of but so far no luck. Here is what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous!!
> 
> Thanks for the response.  I had the same issue with my crown the 1st time I transitioned.
> 
> I asked why you BC'd the front and not the back because I was seriously thinking of BCing my crown so that I can get a jump start on the health of that area.  I hadn't because I was afraid I would have challenges styling my hair but the more I think about it, the more I am convinced I will be able to disguise it.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Saludable84 said:


> I'm not against heat so if just a hooded dryer or even blowing on cool works, go for it.
> 
> I normally get wash day out of the way on Saturday because I know it takes my hair a day at least to dry. I also do twist as braiding takes longer to dry. T-shirt or microfiber towel drying helps to reduce the amount of water still in my hair. Leave the twist uncovered. The smaller the twist, the longer to dry. Sealers affect drying time too, as heavy sealing causes my hair to take almost 2 days to dry, while gel does not.
> 
> I've also noticed that after a protein or henna treatment, my hair dries fastest, likewise for the next wash day. After that, it's back to long drying.




Thank you for the detailed explanation! I rarely dry in twist so I will be trying that today. I also seal with Shea butter so that probably has a lot to do with it also. Never thought that smaller twist / braids would take longer. I'm taking all of your tips into my wash today. I'll air dry in large / medium twist with oil instead of Shea and sit under the dryer until mostly dry then air dry for the rest of the day! Thank you!


----------



## BlessedXs2

@Saludable84  how often do you blow dry and what method do you do. I remember your thick relaxed hair and am amazed with your natural hair! I wish I never gave up last time I tried to transition! You've done an amazing job!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Alma Petra said:


> Really? For me the more heavily I seal, the more time it takes to diffuse dry. Gel is the worst ever in this regard. It can keep the water locked in forever. I could air dry in 3 days and I am high po!



Very true!!  Gel does extend drying time for wash and go something terrible and it gets on my nerves (although I do love me some gel!!!!!)  The heavier sealant sucks up the excess water but it also gives definition and makes my hair shinier.  I actually make sure my hair is sopping wet just so I can use a heavy sealant.  I use very little gel because, for my hair, the excess water and heavy sealant performs the way gel does for others.


----------



## Alma Petra

Thank you!!

I chose the front because I can see it more clearly and assess the degree of clumping and definition more objectively. Also I am psychologically attached to my length, which is mostly reflected in the back. I can still wear "modified" wash and goes despite the twa.

View media item 129403
View media item 129355


----------



## rileypak

BlessedXs2 said:


> Tips on air drying?
> 
> I've been air drying in a bun I'm looking to reduce tension
> I've done braids but they take 20 years to dry and I don't like leaving the house like that
> I haven't used heat to dry yet and don't want to start....
> any tips would be appreciated or even a healthy hair compromise



I air-dry in twists most wash days. My hair takes about 10-16 hours to dry. 
I'm normally heading to bed after I finish my hair so I usually leave my twists out (just a silk scarf around my edges to lay them down) with a t-shirt/thin towel on my pillow and the ceiling fan going. If I can't run the fan, I use a t-shirt over a thick towel on my pillow.


----------



## Coilystep

BlessedXs2 said:


> My hair takes 2/3 days to dry that's what I meant by 20 years lol I haven't tried under the dryer thought it might make my hair crunchy but I'll try that today


See I totally miss read that I suggest you try the hooded dryer.


----------



## Coilystep

@Alma Petra your hair is so pretty. I like both parts. Your twa part doesn't look frizzy to me and looks very defined. I think a lot of times we don't see in us what other people see.


----------



## Saludable84

BlessedXs2 said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation! I rarely dry in twist so I will be trying that today. I also seal with Shea butter so that probably has a lot to do with it also. Never thought that smaller twist / braids would take longer. I'm taking all of your tips into my wash today. I'll air dry in large / medium twist with oil instead of Shea and sit under the dryer until mostly dry then air dry for the rest of the day! Thank you!



You are very welcome! 

Dealing with just oil will adjust the drying time, as when I just do a WNG, I use leave in, oil and gel and it dries in a few hours. It will make a big difference, versus shea butter, which sits heavier on the hair and holds water in. 

Smaller twist take longer only because for me, I'm doing a style and twist beneath the higher ones get trapped and remain wet. I've had instances where the twist at the bottom row frizz up because they were never dried and I had to take them out anyway.


----------



## Saludable84

BlessedXs2 said:


> @Saludable84  how often do you blow dry and what method do you do. I remember your thick relaxed hair and am amazed with your natural hair! I wish I never gave up last time I tried to transition! You've done an amazing job!



Thank you!!!

I don't use heat. I'm going on two years without and prior, I was only using heat when I was straightening. I simply airdry. 

Listen, transitioning is hard. Mine went by in a blur simply because being a new mom took preference. But that one day, when I had time, I chopped a lot of hair off because I really saw my transition happening and said a decision had to be made. If I had went to plan, I'm really not sure how it would have went down. 

Definitely figure out what will work best for you in the end. Don't let to much of the transition consume you.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I chose the front because I can see it more clearly and assess the degree of clumping and definition more objectively. Also I am psychologically attached to my length, which is mostly reflected in the back. I can still wear "modified" wash and goes despite the twa.
> 
> View media item 129403
> View media item 129355



Oh no, I wouldn't BC either if my hair was as long as yours.  I'm sad just thinking about you doing it.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Coilystep said:


> See I totally miss read that I suggest you try the hooded dryer.


 
Hooded dryer?  I'm similar to @BlessedXs2; my twist outs came out cruchy, dull looking and weren't springy both times I used the hooded dryer.  Should I use different products when I dry with heat vs air dry?


----------



## Saludable84

Bad&Bougee said:


> Hooded dryer?  I'm similar to @BlessedXs2; my twist outs came out cruchy, dull looking and weren't springy both times I used the hooded dryer.  Should I use different products when I dry with heat vs air dry?


Honestly, you won't get "look and movement" from the hooded dryer. It just becomes harder to execute. I know exactly what you are talking about when you say they were crunchy and dull and I completely agree. There is a certain thing air drying for certain styles. 

For the dryer, I find that bulky styles dry poorly, and heat protectants work better for softening the hair. While for air drying, creams and butters are better and allows that bounce as well as moisture retention.


----------



## Coilystep

Thanks @Saludable84 you stated that perfectly.  I prefer the look of my air dried hair. I will sit under the dry in the winter if I did not give myself enough time for drying.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Saludable84 said:


> Honestly, you won't get "look and movement" from the hooded dryer. It just becomes harder to execute. I know exactly what you are talking about when you say they were crunchy and dull and I completely agree. There is a certain thing air drying for certain styles.
> 
> For the dryer, I find that bulky styles dry poorly, and heat protectants work better for softening the hair. While for air drying, creams and butters are better and allows that bounce as well as moisture retention.



Thank you @Saludable84.  I didn't use a heat protectant and may experiment doing so in a few weeks to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Yesterday was a long day. 2 hours to detangle! It may be common with transitioning but up until the last 2 wash days it hasn't been that bad. I've been smooth sailing haven't had to wash in sections or anything but that ends now. I dried in large twist and it only took about 4 hours with about 30 minutes under the dryer. My hair does look kinda dull compared to regular 2 day drying but I can't have the best of both worlds while on this journey so I'll take it. My hair does feel soft and is styled nice . I'm getting braids sooner than later because this detangling is killing me. 13 or 14 months post relaxer now


----------



## lavaflow99

It is finished!!  I had the day off today so I got to snipping. 

I, for some reason, can't upload pics.  If someone can guide me, let me know.

Anyway, airdrying now after putting in ORS hair lotion, jojoba oil and gel.  Going to give the WNG a try as I am super low maintenance and don't want to doing much to my hair on a daily basis and want to take a break from bun life.

I like what I see and super excited to explore this next hair chapter.

ETA:  I wanted to add (for documentation sake when I look back ) that I transitioned for 2 years 8 months 1 week or 32 weeks 1 week (thank you countdown app )


----------



## GGsKin

deediamante said:


> It is finished!!  I had the day off today so I got to snipping.
> 
> I, for some reason, can't upload pics.  If someone can guide me, let me know.
> 
> Anyway, airdrying now after putting in ORS hair lotion, jojoba oil and gel.  Going to give the WNG a try as I am super low maintenance and don't want to doing much to my hair on a daily basis and want to take a break from bun life.
> 
> I like what I see and super excited to explore this next hair chapter.


Congratulations on the end of your transition and the beginning of something new. Can't wait to see pics. I use an app to resize my pics (like instasize, photo editor). I tried earlier with my phone's edit function- which usually works- it didn't today, but it did with the insta.


----------



## lavaflow99

Thanks @AbsyBlvd!  Though it is quite annoying that one has to another website in order to upload pics   Sigh the days of dragging to upload have gone by the wayside.  But I digress.  Time for pics!! 

 air drying




Guess I had very little relaxed ends left  but glad I cut when I did.


----------



## Coilystep

Congrats @deediamante looks great.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

deediamante said:


> It is finished!!  I had the day off today so I got to snipping.
> 
> I, for some reason, can't upload pics.  If someone can guide me, let me know.
> 
> Anyway, airdrying now after putting in ORS hair lotion, jojoba oil and gel.  Going to give the WNG a try as I am super low maintenance and don't want to doing much to my hair on a daily basis and want to take a break from bun life.
> 
> I like what I see and super excited to explore this next hair chapter.



Congrats!!!  Now the real fun begins.


----------



## GGsKin

You're welcome @deediamante. It must feel good for those ends to be gone. Like @Bad&Bougee said, now the fun begins.


----------



## lavaflow99

Thanks ladies!!  And yes!  So freeing it is to let the few relaxed ends go.  It's going to be an interesting journey and a challenge and I am up for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@deediamante
YAY!  
Congratulations
Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BlessedXs2

Anyone care to guess what my texture may be it just looks a messy ball to me


----------



## BlessedXs2

This may be better it has a crappy dc in it I tried for the first time


----------



## Alma Petra

BlessedXs2 said:


> This may be better it has a crappy dc in it I tried for the first time


Very difficult to tell. Maybe 3c/4a. You can big chop a small inconspicuous piece and allow it to curl up fully to see what your pattern is like. I was impatient and I did this and now I regularly rock a lopsided twa on top of a bun. I think I'm the only person in the world who has this hair style lol.


----------



## BlessedXs2

I did cut a very small piece of hair on my side which is crazy still doesn’t curl just looks like a Brillo pad. I know the important things about my hair but I’m drying to know what my curls may look like. The front is a slight wave and the back has major shrinkage I was thinking a 4b or 4c.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Alma Petra said:


> Very difficult to tell. Maybe 3c/4a. You can big chop a small inconspicuous piece and allow it to curl up fully to see what your pattern is like. I was impatient and I did this and now I regularly rock a lopsided twa on top of a bun. I think I'm the only person in the world who has this hair style lol.



Your hair is beautiful though


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

BlessedXs2 said:


> I did cut a very small piece of hair on my side which is crazy still doesn’t curl just looks like a Brillo pad. I know the important things about my hair but I’m drying to know what my curls may look like. The front is a slight wave and the back has major shrinkage I was thinking a 4b or 4c.


Yeah I think you're right. It looks 4b/c to me as well. Maybe a bit of 4a sprinkled in there as well.


----------



## Saludable84

BlessedXs2 said:


> I did cut a very small piece of hair on my side which is crazy still doesn’t curl just looks like a Brillo pad. I know the important things about my hair but I’m drying to know what my curls may look like. The front is a slight wave and the back has major shrinkage I was thinking a 4b or 4c.


You have to ook at your hair wet or with some conditioner. You look misty 4a to me, with some parts looking tighter possibly because they are drier. 4b is a zig zag type pattern and 4c (depending on the scale) can just be tight small curls. If yours is wavy, it just may be 4a and since you have the relaxed ends, you are not seeing the true wave of your hair. The weight of my relaxed hair made my natural hair look like 3c until I cut it off.


----------



## BlessedXs2

BronxJazzy said:


> Yeah I think you're right. It looks 4b/c to me as well. Maybe a bit of 4a sprinkled in there as well.



Thank you


----------



## BlessedXs2

Saludable84 said:


> You have to ook at your hair wet or with some conditioner. You look misty 4a to me, with some parts looking tighter possibly because they are drier. 4b is a zig zag type pattern and 4c (depending on the scale) can just be tight small curls. If yours is wavy, it just may be 4a and since you have the relaxed ends, you are not seeing the true wave of your hair. The weight of my relaxed hair made my natural hair look like 3c until I cut it off.



Yes it definitely does have a curl just tight and a ton of shrinkage. The back (the picture I posted) looks like it’s only at shoulder length the front is unchanged in length since the relaxed hair is weighing it down so much.
While I know curl pattern doesn’t really matter knowing I’m type 4 cottony a b or c will help me mentally prepare and keep me from watching those other you tubers


----------



## Coilystep

@BlessedXs2 I agree with all the other ladies. You will not get a true idea of your curl/texture until you cut the relaxed ends off. Even after you cut it you will go through a period of when your hair is in shock.  How long have you been transitioning? I suggest you cut some inconspicuous areas to get a preview.  Like @Alma Petra I cut a few spots during my transition although mine were mostly in the back and could be hidden by my other hair.  How long do you plan to transition?


----------



## BlessedXs2

Coilystep said:


> @BlessedXs2 I agree with all the other ladies. You will not get a true idea of your curl/texture until you cut the relaxed ends off. Even after you cut it you will go through a period of when your hair is in shock.  How long have you been transitioning? I suggest you cut some inconspicuous areas to get a preview.  Like @Alma Petra I cut a few spots during my transition although mine were mostly in the back and could be hidden by my other hair.  How long do you plan to transition?


I am about 14 months post relaxer the first picture is from today with Cantu leave in and the second was about a month or so ago. So far nothing I have used has really made any of my curls like look like curls. I may cut another piece later I’m just scared I’ll go crazy and cut it all off lol.  I plan to transition for at least 2 years maybe chop the summer after my 2 year mark.


----------



## Alma Petra

BlessedXs2 said:


> I am about 14 months post relaxer the first picture is from today with Cantu leave in and the second was about a month or so ago. So far nothing I have used has really made any of my curls like look like curls. I may cut another piece later I’m just scared I’ll go crazy and cut it all off lol.  I plan to transition for at least 2 years maybe chop the summer after my 2 year mark.



Thank you dear!

You don't need to cut too much to find out. But you say that your hair feels like brillo pad and this explains why even your chopped parts don't curl up. Everybody says that moisture is essential for curls to form and clump and be defined. And I believe that this is true. You have to find a way to moisturize your hair. My suggestions for this are

1. Oil rinsing (I love sunflower oil among others)
2. A good moisturizing leave-in (there are so many good ones out there. You can try Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion for example)
3. Most people would say a great moisturizing deep conditioner (I haven't found mine yet. A popular DC on this board is Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint DC. My favourite conditioner for moisture and slip is a rinse out: Herbal Essences Bee Strong Conditioner)

Other things that I have found to help a lot in bringing the curls out in addition to moisture:

1. Clay (I use rhassoul)
2. Camille Rose Naturals Caramel Cowash!
3. Hair gel (my favourite is Wetline Xtreme)
4. Curly hair mousse (I have 4 different types and all of them have this effect)
5. Technique: smoothing and resmoothing the curls with your fingers from root to tip, either on the surface or by shingling each individual curl clump while you have your curl defining agent on (clay, the caramel cowash, your leave-in, mousse, gel, or whatever you find to define your curls)

And finally, there is a certain degree of frizz that we might eventually just learn to live with. But from the photos and your description, your hair still has a lot of potential for more definition and less frizz.

The rest of your hair will probably only coil up and clump to its full potential after you big chop but you should see an improvement there as well.


----------



## Saludable84

BlessedXs2 said:


> Yes it definitely does have a curl just tight and a ton of shrinkage. The back (the picture I posted) looks like it’s only at shoulder length the front is unchanged in length since the relaxed hair is weighing it down so much.
> While I know curl pattern doesn’t really matter knowing I’m type 4 cottony a b or c will help me mentally prepare and keep me from watching those other you tubers


When all else fails, watch 4b/c/z hair types. They have to be the gentlest with their hair. A style is a style but care is everything. Unless you are are trying to wash and go, as that can be type and texture specific.


----------



## Saludable84

Coilystep said:


> @BlessedXs2 I agree with all the other ladies. You will not get a true idea of your curl/texture until you cut the relaxed ends off. *Even after you cut it you will go through a period of when your hair is in shock.  *How long have you been transitioning? I suggest you cut some inconspicuous areas to get a preview.  Like @Alma Petra I cut a few spots during my transition although mine were mostly in the back and could be hidden by my other hair.  How long do you plan to transition?



@BlessedXs2 the bolded. After I big chopped, I had sections on my ends that looked looser and damaged, but it was just the hair that grew after the first year. The texture is looser and really looks heat damaged, but I haven’t flat ironed in over a 2 years and I’ve cut quite a bit. It should be gone, but it’s not, as it’s not exactly unhealthy, just looser.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> You don't need to cut too much to find out. But you say that your hair feels like brillo pad and this explains why even your chopped parts don't curl up. Everybody says that moisture is essential for curls to form and clump and be defined. And I believe that this is true. You have to find a way to moisturize your hair. My suggestions for this are
> 
> 1. Oil rinsing (I love sunflower oil among others)
> 2. A good moisturizing leave-in (there are so many good ones out there. You can try Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion for example)
> 3. Most people would say a great moisturizing deep conditioner (I haven't found mine yet. A popular DC on this board is Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint DC. My favourite conditioner for moisture and slip is a rinse out: Herbal Essences Bee Strong Conditioner)
> 
> Other things that I have found to help a lot in bringing the curls out in addition to moisture:
> 
> 1. Clay (I use rhassoul)
> 2. Camille Rose Naturals Caramel Cowash!
> 3. Hair gel (my favourite is Wetline Xtreme)
> 4. Curly hair mousse (I have 4 different types and all of them have this effect)
> 5. Technique: smoothing and resmoothing the curls with your fingers from root to tip, either on the surface or by shingling each individual curl clump while you have your curl defining agent on (clay, the caramel cowash, your leave-in, mousse, gel, or whatever you find to define your curls)
> 
> And finally, there is a certain degree of frizz that we might eventually just learn to live with. But from the photos and your description, your hair still has a lot of potential for more definition and less frizz.
> 
> The rest of your hair will probably only coil up and clump to its full potential after you big chop but you should see an improvement there as well.



Thanks I’ll slowly start trying new products. I’ve been afraid to but I guess it’s about time to learn my natural hair.


----------



## Alma Petra

BlessedXs2 said:


> Thanks I’ll slowly start trying new products. I’ve been afraid to but I guess it’s about time to learn my natural hair.



Yes it's a combination of products that flatter your hair, and technique. Experimentation is fun in and of itself. 

I highly recommend the products I mentioned in my post. Some of them are cheap and easy to find too such as sunflower oil, Herbal Essences Bee Strong, Wetline gel, and I guess the clay. But not all heads of hair react similarly to all products. It's basically trial and error. 

I'm also excited for you since you plan to big chop in less than a year. You will enjoy your hair a lot.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

@BlessedXs2  I agree you won't fully know until your hair is natural but from what I can tell your hair reminds me of this youtuber


----------



## BlessedXs2

BronxJazzy said:


> @BlessedXs2  I agree you won't fully know until your hair is natural but from what I can tell your hair reminds me of this youtuber



I think you hit the nail on the head! I can look at her ends and see the texture I was talking about on the piece I big chopped.  It just doesn’t really curl on me but it does look curly on her. Guess I need to grow some more. Her hair is beautiful! This definitely gives me hope. Thank you for linking the video. 

I’m going to slowly start working on new products to see if I can get a bit of definition
. What I’m using now is mostly from when I was relaxed. My hair feels soft as long as I stay away from the shampoo and I’m able to detangle without breakage. Like @alama Petra said I have less than a year before I chop! When said like that it doesn’t seem that long. Time to get it together


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

BlessedXs2 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head! I can look at her ends and see the texture I was talking about on the piece I big chopped.  It just doesn’t really curl on me but it does look curly on her. Guess I need to grow some more. Her hair is beautiful! This definitely gives me hope. Thank you for linking the video.
> 
> I’m going to slowly start working on new products to see if I can get a bit of definition
> . What I’m using now is mostly from when I was relaxed. My hair feels soft as long as I stay away from the shampoo and I’m able to detangle without breakage. Like @alama Petra said I have less than a year before I chop! When said like that it doesn’t seem that long. Time to get it together



No problem... I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Britt

Sooooo I'm transitioning again. I'm just about 4 months post relaxer and am reminded how dreadful this was the first time I transitioned. My roots are roughhhhhhhhhhhhhh. It's crazy how compared to having a head of natural hair it's softer and just easier to comb and manage overall. I looked at old pics of when I was transitioning and when I was natural and started to feel discouraged for starting all over again. I'm going to have to rock out with braids during this transition.  I even feel tempted to chop and wear braids while my natural hair grows longer.


----------



## Alma Petra

Almost 8 months into my transition. I don't feel much difference between my naturally frizzy roots and chemically damaged frizzy length lol. But I can feel the demarcation line as it tangles up and snags during detangling. Can't wait for this snagging line to move considerably lower down the strands.


----------



## BlessedXs2

My 14 month transitioning hair. I can’t believe I’ve been able to keep this length and thickness. When I’m washing the shrinkage is to my shoulders so I can’t imagine how it’ll be once I’m fully natural.  I’ve been frustrated with styling so I decided to flat iron and will wear this hopefully 3 weeks then get a sew in for a while. At this point I feel I can go more than 2 years.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Alma Petra said:


> Almost 8 months into my transition. I don't feel much difference between my naturally frizzy roots and chemically damaged frizzy length lol. But I can feel the demarcation line as it tangles up and snags during detangling. Can't wait for this snagging line to move considerably lower down the strands.


From your pictures you look natural already. Were you texlaxed?


----------



## Alma Petra

BlessedXs2 said:


> From your pictures you look natural already. Were you texlaxed?


Sorry for the delayed reply.
I'm transitioning now (7 months)
The lower half had more texture and the upper half was rather straightish.

  


Why do I feel that I want to go back there? Sadly I can't because I cut the front part of my hair.


----------



## Britt

BlessedXs2 said:


> My 14 month transitioning hair. I can’t believe I’ve been able to keep this length and thickness. When I’m washing the shrinkage is to my shoulders so I can’t imagine how it’ll be once I’m fully natural.  I’ve been frustrated with styling so I decided to flat iron and will wear this hopefully 3 weeks then get a sew in for a while. At this point I feel I can go more than 2 years.


You have such pretty hair! It's so thick from root to tip. 
When I look at the older pics of when I transitioned the first time my ends were soooooooo thin and wispy compared the hair growing in. I'm 4 months post and things are getting rough already. I have to either braid it up this go around or I'll be tempted to just texlax. You probably had thick relaxed hair to start with because from root to tip your hair looks so seamless.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Britt said:


> You have such pretty hair! It's so thick from root to tip.
> When I look at the older pics of when I transitioned the first time my ends were soooooooo thin and wispy compared the hair growing in. I'm 4 months post and things are getting rough already. I have to either braid it up this go around or I'll be tempted to just texlax. You probably had thick relaxed hair to start with because from root to tip your hair looks so seamless.



Thank you! Flat ironing my hair did have me questioning why am I doing this. I’ve been able to grow it longish and it’s stayed thick and healthy when taken care of. I just have a ton of hair. A blessing and a curse. Even if I did relax now it wouldn’t be the same. I’ve experienced a good bit of breakage and my ends are shot. I actually trimmed another inch or more after I took the picture. They just look dry to me. 
After I wash my hair I’m putting it away also. Don’t wanna deal with it either. At least you’ve done this before you you know there’s a light at the end of the tunnel me..... idk I sure hope it’s a light lol


----------



## BlessedXs2

Alma Petra said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply.
> I'm transitioning now (7 months)
> The lower half had more texture and the upper half was rather straightish.
> 
> View attachment 414701 View attachment 414701
> 
> 
> Why do I feel that I want to go back there? Sadly I can't because I cut the front part of my hair.


It’s so pretty! That’s the thing about texlaxing one slip up and it’s trouble


----------



## Britt

BlessedXs2 said:


> Thank you! Flat ironing my hair did have me questioning why am I doing this. I’ve been able to grow it longish and it’s stayed thick and healthy when taken care of. I just have a ton of hair. A blessing and a curse. Even if I did relax now it wouldn’t be the same. I’ve experienced a good bit of breakage and my ends are shot. I actually trimmed another inch or more after I took the picture. They just look dry to me.
> After I wash my hair I’m putting it away also. Don’t wanna deal with it either. At least you’ve done this before you you know there’s a light at the end of the tunnel me..... idk I sure hope it’s a light lol


Ohhhh it's a light.... you have beautiful hair also, you'll love your natural hair. 
Yeahhh transitioning is the worse to me. This go around I *completely *see why people big chop, especially if your hair is a little kinkier. It's much easier dealing with a head full of natural hair than transitioning. My hair didn't feel 'right' and healthy until I chopped off the relaxed ends.


----------



## Alma Petra

BlessedXs2 said:


> It’s so pretty! That’s the thing about texlaxing one slip up and it’s trouble


Thank you! You're right. And I was also always experimenting with my texlaxer and often tempted to relax the whole length. Nonetheless I look at my straightish texlaxed hair and I think that it was better looking. Why the hell am I transitioning now?


----------



## BlessedXs2

Flat ironed my hair again and have been wearing this for 2 weeks want to wash it so bad but idk what I’d do with it if I did so I’m gonna PROBABLY leave it alone for today. The big chop itch is really getting to me but I don’t know if I’d be able to get it into a ponytail and life is extremely busy for me atm so I know I’m probably not gonna be up so styling short hair. I keep saying I’m gonna get an install but with Christmas coming I want to get everyone taken care of before I buy the hair . I did treat myself to some new products that I can’t wait to try but again if I sh how will I style and I don’t want to flat iron again. Y’all pray for me cause I’m really annoyed with my hair. I’d be surprised if I make it to 2 years at this point but who knows.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

BlessedXs2 said:


> Flat ironed my hair again and have been wearing this for 2 weeks want to wash it so bad but idk what I’d do with it if I did so I’m gonna PROBABLY leave it alone for today. The big chop itch is really getting to me but I don’t know if I’d be able to get it into a ponytail and life is extremely busy for me atm so I know I’m probably not gonna be up so styling short hair. I keep saying I’m gonna get an install but with Christmas coming I want to get everyone taken care of before I buy the hair . I did treat myself to some new products that I can’t wait to try but again if I sh how will I style and I don’t want to flat iron again. Y’all pray for me cause I’m really annoyed with my hair. I’d be surprised if I make it to 2 years at this point but who knows.


I know the struggle. When I didn't know what else to do with my transitioning hair I washed dc applied leave in sealed and threw it in a wet bun. Is your hair long enough for that?


----------



## BlessedXs2

Yes it’s long enough I just feel like I look a mess with it. It’s been my staple style for months and months. The natural hair puffs up and it doesn’t looks as sleek as I’d like. I haven’t done it in about 2 months but the natural part was just a little too short to actually go into the rubber band so it had a funny poof. It may actually go in now though.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Screw it im washing! I want to try this tgin dc! Good thing I threw out the scissors or I’d chop today


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

BlessedXs2 said:


> Yes it’s long enough I just feel like I look a mess with it. It’s been my staple style for months and months. The natural hair puffs up and it doesn’t looks as sleek as I’d like. I haven’t done it in about 2 months but the natural part was just a little too short to actually go into the rubber band so it had a funny poof. It may actually go in now though.


Do you use gel? I would think gelling the hair with a hard hold gel like eco and brushing it back then putting a scarf on should help. 

I know the struggle and bordem of wearing the same style for forever but just think of the end when you chop and have a head full of gorge curls and kinks.

Another thing you could do is find a really cute wig and braid up your hair underneath for a change from the bun. Even getting some kanekalon (sp?) hair and making a big juicy natural looking top knot or french braid but you need gel to keep the perimeter neat.


----------



## BlessedXs2

BronxJazzy said:


> Do you use gel? I would think gelling the hair with a hard hold gel like eco and brushing it back then putting a scarf on should help.
> 
> I know the struggle and bordem of wearing the same style for forever but just think of the end when you chop and have a head full of gorge curls and kinks.
> 
> Another thing you could do is find a really cute wig and braid up your hair underneath for a change from the bun. Even getting some kanekalon (sp?) hair and making a big juicy natural looking top knot or french braid but you need gel to keep the perimeter neat.



Ive never been able to find a wig in my color. I’m naturally a red head and they don’t really make them in my color . Thanks for the encouragement! I was able to see my waves and curls so I  Know this is definitely gonna be worth it but this “phase” is really getting to me. I can’t wait until I’m finally there. I’ll end up doing one of the styles you suggested. Thanks you for you’re help and I plan on coming back in a few days to cry some more


----------



## BlessedXs2

Britt said:


> Ohhhh it's a light.... you have beautiful hair also, you'll love your natural hair.
> Yeahhh transitioning is the worse to me. This go around I *completely *see why people big chop, especially if your hair is a little kinkier. It's much easier dealing with a head full of natural hair than transitioning. My hair didn't feel 'right' and healthy until I chopped off the relaxed ends.


I’ve read THIS WHOLE THREAD and saw your transition last time. You were very helpful there BRW. Can I ask why you ended up relaxing and how long are you transitioning this time?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

BlessedXs2 said:


> Ive never been able to find a wig in my color. I’m naturally a red head and they don’t really make them in my color . Thanks for the encouragement! I was able to see my waves and curls so I  Know this is definitely gonna be worth it but this “phase” is really getting to me. I can’t wait until I’m finally there. I’ll end up doing one of the styles you suggested. Thanks you for you’re help and I plan on coming back in a few days to cry some more


Lol... Girl cry all you want. This transition thing is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Britt

BlessedXs2 said:


> I’ve read THIS WHOLE THREAD and saw your transition last time. You were very helpful there BRW. Can I ask why you ended up relaxing and how long are you transitioning this time?


I had a hair mishap and then relaxed over the summer. I'm currently in seneglese twists and hope to chop at 1 year post. Idk if I can do the really long transition like I did the first go around.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Britt said:


> I had a hair mishap and then relaxed over the summer. I'm currently in seneglese twists and hope to chop at 1 year post. Idk if I can do the really long transition like I did the first go around.


I don’t blame you I can’t imagine doing this twice! It’s definitely been an emotional roller coaster! 

Dare I say my hair is behaving!?! Last wash day when I cried and whined my hair turned out very nice. Moisturized easily detangled air dried smooth! WTH! I did a clay wash then dc with tgin miracle mask and used the butter. I thought the heavens opened up and sang on my hair. The clay had my natural hair DEFINED! I didn’t know my hair did that! Same routine and products minus the clay mask had the same results the next week. Only thing I’ll switch up next wash day is a protein dc since I recently flat ironed. I’m not sure if it’s from the heat or more quality products but my hair stretches more easily. While I don’t mind and my curl pattern looks unchanged I’d rahter be safe than sorry. This week I feel I can go forever. We’ll see how I feel next week.


----------



## Britt

@BlessedXs2 my mom loves the clay too and swears by it. She said it makes her hair more defined and feel good. I was telling her my hair loves more protein and since her hair is finer than mine I figured it might do her some good but she said clay is better for her hair.


----------



## TeeMBL

I ended my transition in September, which was my 22 month mark.  I made so many mistakes that night:
1. It was at night, about 12 when I started chopping, so I was rushing by the end.
2. I wet my hair to cut the relaxed ends, and then let it dry loose which turned into shrinkage beyond belief.
3. I immediately regretted it because I wasn't prepared for the shrinkage (at least 75%).
4. I knew something was wrong with my ends, but had no idea what.
5. The next day I washed and DC'd, but again I let my hair dry loose so it took hours to detangle.  My hair felt blah, no curl pattern whatsoever.

So I ended up braiding my hair back up, and spent the next few months focusing on moisture.  This weekend I took my braids out and DC w/steam using Mielle DC (I was really concerned with the size of the jar but I used probably a quarter of the jar and it coated every strand).  As I washed it out I saw my hair coil from root to ends for the first time, and fell in love .    I twisted my hair to dry overnight, and fluffed it this morning.  It is so soft, shiny, and bouncy, I fell even more in love with my hair.


----------



## Coilystep

Congrats on your bc. I can't see your pic. I don't see gel mentioned in your post. Have you tried incorporating a gel?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hey Yall! Just popping in to say hi to all the sitioners' out there. Been there (transitioned for 20 months) and I know the struggle all to well. It'll all be worth it in the end though. I can promise you that much!


----------



## miss stress

I'e been transitioning for 24 months now. I planned to chop in Jan. to start the year anew, but I'm so scared!


----------



## Alma Petra

I have been transitioning for 8 months now and my natural hair is so short. I don't think I will big chop the rest of my hair in the next couple of years.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

miss stress said:


> I'e been transitioning for 24 months now. I planned to chop in Jan. to start the year anew, but I'm so scared!


I understand the feelings. It can be a bit overwhelming at first, but with time and patience it'll come together. I hope we get pictures once you chop


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Alma Petra said:


> I have been transitioning for 8 months now and my natural hair is so short. I don't think I will big chop the rest of my hair in the next couple of years.



Do you have a lot of shrinkage? I may be longer then you think stretched


----------



## guyaneseyankee

bumping to read later.  Boy, this is long


----------



## NGraceO

Two years and three months into this transition....three years is the goal! Anyone else out there still holding on?


----------



## BlessedXs2

19 months in! Just cut 6 inches this past week. Hope to get to 2 years at lease


----------



## Aggie

I'm in...Trying to transition from texlaxed to natural with minor trims here and there. So far I'm 25 weeks post my last texlaxer and hoping to go for at least 18 months before taking off all the texlaxed ends. It might be sooner but I'm aiming for that much time before the big chop .


----------



## movingforward

I’m 6 months in and will chop off my relaxed ends in November.  

I wish I can find some good human hair weave. I want to keep my hair hidden until then.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Although my mind changes with the wind I don’t think I’ll cut my hair anymore this year. Small trims here and there but no big chopping. I’m regretting this mini chop and my shrinkage has me shook. It more work than I’m used to doing and haven’t really figured out how to do the normal protective styles I live in. Really I just don’t have the time to do the stretching it requires. Hopefully that’ll change soon. But it’s hair it’s only been a week and it’ll grow back


----------



## reallynow

I'm at 18 months and I only planned 12.  The last time I transitioned I planned on 24 months and cut at 18.  I'm more than ready to cut these ends.  I'm thinking of braids at the end of the month, just to give my hear a break and then cutting.  Decisions...decisions.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My last relaxer was in December. I don't have that much new growth, but it's still been a nightmare with washing and detangling. I hate it. I can only detangle in the shower because detangling out side of it causes matting and breakage, no matter what and how much product I use. I was sadly reminded of this today. 

I've decided to keep my hair straight with D&L's anti reversion creme until I decide what I am going to do with my hair.


----------



## BlessedXs2

BlessedXs2 said:


> Although my mind changes with the wind I don’t think I’ll cut my hair anymore this year. Small trims here and there but no big chopping. I’m regretting this mini chop and my shrinkage has me shook. It more work than I’m used to doing and haven’t really figured out how to do the normal protective styles I live in. Really I just don’t have the time to do the stretching it requires. Hopefully that’ll change soon. But it’s hair it’s only been a week and it’ll grow back


I’m so bi polar with my hair. I ended up cutting on the 1st and I absolutely love it!! I do miss my big bun but my curls are popping and it’s so much easier to mange now!! Happy I transitioned as long as I did and have a lot more hair than I thought I would


----------



## icsonia22

I'm 13 months into transitioning from severely heat damaged hair. The ends are so straight that they look relaxed. I've been using olaplex treatments and aphogee 2 step protein treatment to minimize breakage. The biggest game changer in managing the 2 textures has been moisturizing with luster s curl activator spray and sealing the moisture in with a liberal amount of whipped Shea butter. The Shea butter lubricates my hair to the point where the strands are able to slide past each other without friction. This prevents knotting and tangling. Now I can easily pull apart any tangles that try to form at the line of demarcation. 

Now the biggest challenge that I face is finding styles that look good. Wig season is officially over because it's getting too hot outside. My braid outs don't last that long due to humidity and I don't like how buns put tension on my edges. I've been thinking about exploring roll tuck and pin styles but they only seem to look good on hair that doesn't have multiple textures.


----------



## Daina

icsonia22 said:


> I'm 13 months into transitioning from severely heat damaged hair. The ends are so straight that they look relaxed. I've been using olaplex treatments and aphogee 2 step protein treatment to minimize breakage. The biggest game changer in managing the 2 textures has been moisturizing with luster s curl activator spray and sealing the moisture in with a liberal amount of whipped Shea butter. The Shea butter lubricates my hair to the point where the strands are able to slide past each other without friction. This prevents knotting and tangling. Now I can easily pull apart any tangles that try to form at the line of demarcation.
> 
> Now the biggest challenge that I face is finding styles that look good. Wig season is officially over because it's getting too hot outside. My braid outs don't last that long due to humidity and I don't like how buns put tension on my edges. I've been thinking about exploring roll tuck and pin styles but they only seem to look good on hair that doesn't have multiple textures.



I struggled with the same styling challenges when I had heat damage. Buns worked for me, try rotating the position of your bun every 2-3 days to reduce tension. Use a leg from an old stocking to create your ponytail or puff before making the bun I found this to be less tight than using a band or scrunchy. Finally I would flat twist the front and then put a bun in the back to reduce tension on the edges as well.


----------



## icsonia22

Daina said:


> I struggled with the same styling challenges when I had heat damage. Buns worked for me, try rotating the position of your bun every 2-3 days to reduce tension. Use a leg from an old stocking to create your ponytail or puff before making the bun I found this to be less tight than using a band or scrunchy. Finally I would flat twist the front and then put a bun in the back to reduce tension on the edges as well.



Will do. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## levette

Bump


----------

